# Die Bundestagswahl 2017



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Heute in zwei Monaten wählen wir den 19. Bundestag. Ich dachte, ein Thread zu dieser Thematik wäre nicht verkehrt.

Zur Ausgangslage, so sahen die Ergebnisse bei der letzten Bundestagswahl 2013 aus:

Eingezogen in den deutschen Bundestag:

CDU/CSU: 	41,5%
SPD:		25,7%
Die Linke:	8,6%
B90/Grüne:	8,4%

Nicht eingezogen in den deutschen Bundestag:

FPD:		4,8%
AfD:		4,7%
Piraten:		2,2%
NPD:		1,2%

Das sind (meiner Meinung nach) alle medial wichtigen Parteien. 

Nach aktuellem Stand (Zeitraum 6. bis 22. Juli) sieht die Prognose zwei Monate vor der Bundestagswahl wie folgt aus:

CDU/CSU:	36-40%
SPD:		22-25%
Die Linke:	8-9%
B90/Grüne:	7-9%
FDP:		8-9%
AfD:		7-9%

Für die Piraten und die NPD sind aus der Quelle keine Zahlen ersichtlich, man kann allerdings davon ausgehen, dass diese zwei Parteien (wie bereits in der Vergangenheit) keine Rolle auf bundespolitischer Ebene spielen.

Nicht uninteressant sind folgende Feststellungen bei der letzten Wahl:

Nichtwähler

5-Prozent-Hürde

Meine Meinung:

Nach aktuellem Stand sieht es danach aus, als wenn wir a) eine weitere große Koalition (umgs. Groko) oder aber b) eine schwarz-gelbe Regierung bekommen.

Ich denke eine weitere Groko wäre für die politische Landschaft fatal. Die Zeiten, als SPD und CDU, sehr unterschiedliche Parteien waren, sind wohl vorbei, seit die SPD unter Herrn Schröder nach Rechts und die CDU unter Frau Merkel nach Links gerückt sind.

Man hat sich jetzt in der (nicht näher definierten) „Mitte“ getroffen und ist in Wahrheit einer Einheitssoße, bei der man Unterschiede mit der Lupe suchen muss.

Ich bin der Ansicht, für den politischen Prozess ist es fundamental wichtig, dass immer nur eine der sogenannten Volksparteien in der Regierung ist und die andere in der Opposition.


----------



## azzih (24. Juli 2017)

Würde mal abwarten, denke die SPD kann noch zulegen in der heissen Phase vor der Bundestagswahl. Vorrausgesetzt Schultz kann deutlich machen was er konkret anders macht als Merkel und wie das dem Bürger hilft. Trotzdem wirds wohl auf irgendeine CDU Regierung rauslaufen. Entweder Groko oder Jamaica oder sowas. Das es für CDU+FDP reicht glaube ich nicht.

Sprich es wird weitergehen mit Verwaltung des aktuellen Status so lange es eben geht. Drängende Themen wie Steuerreform, Renten, Atomrückbau etc. werden nicht angegangen, man könnte ja unpopuläre Entscheidungen treffen müssen. Auch die Autolobby kann sich weiter auf ihre Chef-Lobbyisten aus CSU verlassen.

Wenn wir Glück haben wird wenigstens die AFD ordentlich abkacken. Wäre ungemein befriedigend wenn dieser rechte Sumpf bei unter 5% austrocknet. Glaub aber eher das sie so auf Linke Level landen werden.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2017)

Die kleineren Parteien werden irgendwie im gleichen Ergebnisfenster landen.
Dei SPD wird das Niveau von vor 4 Jahren erreichen.
Es wird also mit einer großen Koalition weiter gehen, sofern die FDP nicht so stark wird, dass es für schwarz gelb wieder reichen könnte.


----------



## Acandri (24. Juli 2017)

CDU/CSU haben ja ihren Rentnerbonus und werden die stärkste Kraft bleiben.

Die SPD wird es vermutlich noch schaffen unter die 20%-Marke zu rutschen. Gerade wenn man sich die Wahlversprechen anschaut kommen viele Fragezeichen bei der Finanzierung hoch.

Auf der anderen Seite sind CDU/CSU und SPD mittlerweile wirklich austauschbar.

Die AFD sehe ich jedoch eher im 10-15% Bereich. Auch wenn sie sehr viel Schwachsinn im Programm haben, haben sie auch ein paar gute Punkte die Wähler bringen.

Die größte Partei wird aber vermutlich wieder die der Nichtwähler sein. Die Gründe werden hier vielfältig sein, wobei ich in der Firma sowie von Bekannten und Freunden immer mehr die Meinung höhre, das das Wählen nichts mehr bringt da "die da oben eh machen was sie wollen".

Eigentlich müßte den Parteien Angst und Bange werden wenn sie, mit einrechnung der Nichtwähler, mit "großartigen" 20% gewonnen haben. Statt dessen feiern sie sich als "Sieger".....


----------



## azzih (24. Juli 2017)

Ja gut Nichtwähler sind halt selbst Schuld. Erst nicht wählen gehn und dann beklagen ist eh dumm. Bei der Wahl hat man die Chance zumindest in nem gewissen Rahmen Änderungen durchzusetzen, wer darauf verzichtet hat imo auch kein Recht hinterher zu jammern.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (24. Juli 2017)

Österreich wählt ebenfalls (vorzeitig) bereits heuer, am 15.10.2017 den Nationalrat neu, da die Große Koalition die wir seit 2006 haben (2008 & 2013 waren auch Wahlen), nun endgültig fertig hat. 

*(Dieser Beitrag wird regelmäßig im Zuge des Wahlkampfes weiter aktualisiert)*

Nicht nur Rot und Schwarz miteinander, auch die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung will wohl einen Wechsel. 
Das war allerdings spätestens seit den Ereignissen im Sommer und Herbst 2015 abzusehen. 
Und es waren weniger die Massen an Flüchtlingen selbst - da konnte man ohnehin nicht anders als helfen - sondern der völlige Kontrollverlust an den nationalen und EU-Außengrenzen und das dabei entstandene Chaos in Mitteleuropa, welches das Schicksal der Ö-GroKo endgültig besiegelte.

Ansonsten wurde fast 11 Jahre lang bräsig vor sich hin regiert, viele notwendige Reformen blieben liegen, man blockierte sich gegenseitig, stritt herum und wechselte durchschnittlich alle zwei Jahre Teile des 'Personals' aus. Naja...

Einige positive Dinge waren eine Steuerreform-Light, endlich den Nichtraucherschutz (2018) auf normalen Standard anzuheben, das Bundesheer mit mehr Budget vor der endgültigen Marginalisierung zu retten;... Wirklich große Würfe, wie eine dringend notwendige Verwaltungsreform, gab es allerdings nicht.

Mögliche Koalitionen (laut dzt. Umfragen) sind *Schwarz-Blau*, *Rot-Blau*, 
oder *eine weitere GroKo* (sehr unwahrscheinlich).

_________Aktuelle Umfrage*_______Wahlergebnis 2013

SPÖ____________27%______________________26.82%
ÖVP____________33% ______________________23.99%
FPÖ____________25%______________________20.51%
Grüne___________4%______________________12.42%
NEOS___________5%_______________________4.96%
Stronach________--%_______________________5.73%
Pilz______________4%________________________--%
Gilt______________--%**________________________--%

(Es gilt eine Sperrklausel von 4%)

[*= OGM/Kurier, 08.10.2017]
[**= nicht abgefragt]

Wichtige Parteien sind:
*SPÖ*
(Unsere Sozialdemokraten, die den Wesenskern ihrer Partei ebenfalls langsam aber sicher abbauen. Verloren in den letzten Jahren sehr viele Wähler an die FPÖ mit der es sogar eine Koaltion geben könnte. Jedenfalls wahrscheinlicher als eine weitere große Koalition)
ORF Sommergespräche - 04.09.2017

*ÖVP*
(Unsere CDU/CSU. Wobei hier der konservative Anteil definitiv überwiegt. 
Sebastian Kurz, Außenminister und neuer Obmann, will nach der Balkanroute nun auch die Mittelmeerroute endgültig schließen. 
Hat derzeit die Nase vorn und dürfte wohl eine Koalition mit der FPÖ eingehen)
ORF Sommergespräche - 28.08.2017


*FPÖ*
(Rechtspopulistische Partei mit Problemen sich komplett von Extrem-rechten- & NS-Gedankengut abzugrenzen. War seit der Flüchtlingskrise über eineinhalb Jahre mit bis zu 36% auf dem ersten Platz in den Umfragen. Wurde nun vom neuen ÖVP-Obmann gestutzt, wird aber dennoch zu 99,9% in der nächsten Regierung sitzen. Auch eine Koalition mit den Sozialdemokraten wäre möglich und wird auch in einigen Bundesländern so geführt bzw. angedacht. 2017 also der Königsmacher.)
ORF Sommergespräche - 21.08.2017

Weitere relevante Parteien sind: 
*Die Grünen* 
(die nichts mehr mit den Grünen von einst zu tun haben und sich durch interne Kämpfe gerade selbst zerstören)
ORF Sommergespräche - 14.08.2017

* Liste Peter Pilz*
(Wahlliste des Ur-Grünen Peter Pilz, der die eigentlichen Grünen nach internen 'Reibereien' & seiner verlorenen Wahl zum Listenvierten am Parteitag verließ. Dürfte den Grünen selbst und wohl auch den anderen Parteien einige Prozent an Stimmen kosten)
Puls 4 - Pro & Contra - 31.07.2017

*NEOS* 
(Unsere rosa gefärbte FDP, will dringende Reformen im Staatswesen, etc. durchführen, allerdings nicht auf Kosten der Armen und sozial Schwachen)
ORF Sommergespräche - 07.08.2017

*Gilt*
(Wahlliste, die vom bekannten österreichischen Kabarettisten Roland Düringer
gegründet wurde, um 'Mitbürgern aus Österreich' eine Möglichkeit zu geben
ins Parlament einzuziehen und mitzubestimmen. Hatte vor kurzem Probleme mit 
dem ursprünglichen Listenersten, denn dieser hatte Antisemitisches Material auf seiner Website
gespeichert, was laut DÖW schon seit 2015 bekannt sein sollte.)
oe24-TV.Talk - 01.08.2017

Die derzeitigen Hauptthemen im Wahlkampf sind

*Sicherheit, Überwachung & Terrorismus, 
Flüchtlinge, Migranten & Mittelmeerroute, 
Zuwanderung & deren Kosten,
Umgang mit straffällig gewordenen Asylwerbern, 
Umgang mit Islam & Islamismus, 
(europäische) ''Werte'',
leistbares Wohnen;*

Scheint in Deutschland, dessen Außen- und Innenpolitik ich ebenfalls verfolge, ähnlich zu sein.

*Aktuelles Fazit:*
Für Österreich scheint wohl eine Mitte-Rechts Koalition das wahrscheinlichste Szenario zu sein.
In Deutschland wird wohl Frau Dr. Merkel ein weiteres Mal aus der Kiste hüpfen...
Hätte mich allerdings auch gewundert, wenn sie die 16 Jahre von Helmut Kohl nicht mitnehmen würde 
Martin Schulz (Zug) hingegen dürfte bereits verbrannt sein. 

Links:
NR- Wahl 2017

Umfragen

Wahlkabine
(Österreichisches Äquivalent zum deutschen Wahl-O-Mat)


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Schilderung aus Österreich, da war viel interessantes und lehrreiches bei.


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Juli 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Ja gut Nichtwähler sind halt selbst Schuld. Erst nicht wählen gehn und dann beklagen ist eh dumm. Bei der Wahl hat man die Chance zumindest in nem gewissen Rahmen Änderungen durchzusetzen, wer darauf verzichtet hat imo auch kein Recht hinterher zu jammern.



Was erwartest du denn für Änderungen? Außer den großen Parteien wie CDU und SPD wird nie eine Partei relevant auf diese aufschließen, weil das System es so nicht vorsieht.
Ob du wählen gehst oder nicht, hat meiner Meinung nach wenig Einfluss. Wie vom TE schon richtig erkannt wurde, gibt es nurnoch Einheitsbrei bei den Parteien, also Pest oder Cholera. CDU oder SPD.
Da wird sich nichts daran ändern. Die AFD war mal auf dem Weg die politische Landschaft zu verändern, war aber nur eine Protest und Flüchtlingspartei, die Eurokritik die mal sachhgerecht war, ist eingeschlafen.
Die Linke taumelt bei den üblichen Werten herum.


----------



## P2063 (26. Juli 2017)

ich hoffe ja wirklich, dass die AFD sich noch weitere rechtsrandige Entblößungen leistet und daraufhin an den 5% scheitern wird.

sonst ist mir relativ egal wer mal wieder am hebel sitzen wird, die machen eh alle das gleiche. Schade dass ich bei mir im Wahlkreis kein Kreuz bei der Partei machen kann. Wird wohl drauf hinaus laufen, dass ich eine Münze werfe ob SPD oder Linke.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (26. Juli 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja wirklich, dass die AFD sich noch weitere rechtsrandige Entblößungen leistet und daraufhin an den 5% scheitern wird.



Falls nicht, mach dir nichts draus. Sieht man von Bernd Höcke* und einigen anderen 'Voll-reaktionären' ab, bleibt am Ende nur noch eine spießige, rechtspopulistische Partei mit extrem Wirtschaftliberalen Tendenzen und etwa 10% Reichweite im Bund übrig. 
Könnte schlimmer sein.

Aber immerhin haben sie die NPD endgültig zerstört, hat also alles Licht und Schatten.

*Ich weiß übrigens das der Typ Björn heißt, aber ich halte mich da an die Heute Show


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Juli 2017)

Wenn die SPD so weiter macht ist sie auch bald keine Volkspartei mehr. Ich denke die Deutschen haben erst mal genug von großen Koalitionen und wollen wieder eine CDU/FDP-Koalition. Die wird dann auch wieder konservativer sein als die bisherige GroKo. 

Wenn jetzt die nächste Flüchtlingswelle zu uns rüberschwappt wird die AfD sicher wieder mehr Zustimmung bekommen. Ich denke es wird aber erst danach ein Umdenken in Deutschland statt finden, wenn noch weitere Millionen Flüchtlinge ins Land kommen.
In Afrika geht die große Völkerwanderung erst los, da stehen schon 30 Millionen bereit zur Überfahrt nach Europa. Wenn die erst mal hier sind und kosten verursachen, wird sich das politische Bild bald ändern.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2017)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> In Afrika geht die große Völkerwanderung erst los, da stehen schon 30 Millionen bereit zur Überfahrt nach Europa. Wenn die erst mal hier sind und kosten verursachen, wird sich das politische Bild bald ändern.



Ja, das dürften aber noch etliche Millionen in den nächsten mehr werden

Alternativ könnte man die Linke wählen 

Dann würde aber der Kommunismus hier wieder einziehen


----------



## OField (27. Juli 2017)

@Adi1

Jup dann wäre auch das Problem mit den ausländischen Flüchtlingen gelöst und wir müssten wieder Deutsche am Flüchten hindern^^


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Jup dann wäre auch das Problem mit den ausländischen Flüchtlingen gelöst und wir müssten wieder Deutsche am Flüchten hindern^^



Oder wir flüchten alle, fragt sich aber nur, wohin


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2017)

Wieso müssten wir dann flüchten?

Ich dachte immer Kommunismus wäre ein wahres "Paradies"


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2017)

Das Paradies ist erreicht, wenn man sich komplett von den Ismen lösen kann.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Kommunismus wäre ein wahres "Paradies"



Ist er ja auch, hier mal zum schauen, wie man da so lebt

Meine Bruder und Schwestern in Nordkorea | Reportage & Dokumentation Video | ARD Mediathek 

Bekanntermaßen die letzte Bastion dieser Gesellschaftsform


----------



## OField (27. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso müssten wir dann flüchten?
> 
> Ich dachte immer Kommunismus wäre ein wahres "Paradies"



Kommunismus und Anarchie sind tolle Software, gibt bloß keine Hardware auf der das Zeugs sauber läuft.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Kommunismus und Anarchie sind tolle Software, gibt bloß keine Hardware auf der das Zeugs sauber läuft.



Angesichts der aktuellen Situation in Venezuela, sieht man ja, was der Sozialismus selbst aus einem rohstoffreichen Land macht.

Lateinamerika: Venezuela ist nicht mehr zu helfen
Venezuela – ein reiches Land, zugrunde gewirtschaftet

Kann man nur von Glück reden, dass Rot-Rot-Grün höchstwahrscheinlich keine Mehrheit bekommen wird. Venezuela ist ein mahnendes Beispiel wohin linke Politik führt.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Das ist aber ein schlechtes Beispiel.
In Venezuela kam es auch schon zum "Führerkult" wie in Nord Korea. Chavez sah sich ja als Gott an und sein Nachfolger ist da nicht besser.
Das kannst du nicht mit Deutschland vergleichen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein schlechtes Beispiel.
> In Venezuela kam es auch schon zum "Führerkult" wie in Nord Korea. Chavez sah sich ja als Gott an und sein Nachfolger ist da nicht besser.
> Das kannst du nicht mit Deutschland vergleichen.



Es ist ein ziemliches gutes Beispiel. Zeigt es doch ziemlich deutlich, wohin der sozialstische Weg führt. Genau vor solchen Zuständen muss gewarnt werden.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Wie gesagt, schlechtes Beispiel.
Es zeigt nur, wohin ein Präsidialsystem geht, wenn der Präsident zu viel Macht hat.
Deutschland hat aber kein Präsidialsystem sondern ist eine parlamentarische Republik.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, schlechtes Beispiel.
> Es zeigt nur, wohin ein Präsidialsystem geht, wenn der Präsident zu viel Macht hat.
> Deutschland hat aber kein Präsidialsystem sondern ist eine parlamentarische Republik.



Es zeigt wohin der Weg führt, wenn man linken Umtrieben keinen Einhalt gebietet.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es zeigt wohin der Weg führt, wenn man linken Umtrieben keinen Einhalt gebietet.



Es zeigt, wenn man die Opposition ins Abseits drängt, weil man staatliche Medien für sich instrumentalisiert.
Auch das ist in Deutschland nicht möglich.
Also .-- spar dir endlich solche Vergleiche, die führen zu absolut nichts.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

Natürlich. Es geht darum vor gewaltätigen Ideologien zu warnen. Angesichts der linksextremistischen Gewalt während des G20 Gifpels ist es wichtig, davor zu warnen.

Sozialismus wird immer so enden.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Ach so, jetzt geht es um linksextreme Gewalt.
Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass die SPD, Grünen oder die Linke an den Gewaltexzessen in Hamburg beteiligt waren.

Und wir leben in einer Demokratie mit einem kapitalistischen System. Daran wird auch eine Rot/Rot/Grüne Regierung nichts ändern.
Schon 1998 mit Schröder und den Grünen wurde ja das Ende des Abendlandes prophezeit. Und was ist passiert? Schröder hat die Wirtschaftspolitik gemacht, die sich die Union nie getraut hätte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, jetzt geht es um linksextreme Gewalt.
> Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass die SPD, Grünen oder die Linke an den Gewaltexzessen in Hamburg beteiligt waren.



Habe ich ja auch nie gesagt. Nur haben gerade diese Parteien ein Abgrenzungsproblem bei linker Gewalt und suchen die Schuld vornehmlich bei Polizisten.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Habe ich ja auch nie gesagt. Nur haben gerade diese Parteien ein Abgrenzungsproblem bei linker Gewalt und suchen die Schuld vornehmlich bei Polizisten.



Und wo tun die das?
Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ein Gabriel oder Kretschmann irgendwie alles super fanden.
Sie haben die Gewalt verurteil wie alle anderen auch und fordern, dass die Täter überführt und bestraft werden.


----------



## 4B11T (1. August 2017)

Weitere 4 Jahre GroKo unter Merkel wären weitere 4 Jahre gefühlter Stillstand. Leider ist es das wahrscheinlichste Szenario.

Rot-Rot-Grün wäre durchaus mal eine Alternative. Meinetwegen: sollen sie halt mal 4 Jahre lang machen und schauen wie weit man mit Ansätzen wie: "wir sind bunt", "wir nehmen den Reichen das Geld weg und verteilen es auf die Armen" und "die Polizei darf künftig nur noch mit Wattebällchen werfen" wirklich kommt. Entweder es gelingt ihnen tatsächlich soziale Gerechtigkeit, öffentliche Sicherheit und wirtschaftliches Wachstum herzustellen (unwahrscheinlich) oder sie scheitern am koalitionsinternen Chaos und der "realpolitk". So würde vielleicht der ein oder andere aufwachen und z.B. die Ansätze der CSU wenigstens mal ernst nehmen.

Welche Rolle die AfD künftig spielt weiß ich auch nicht. Fasst alle Themen wurden von der CDU/SPD mittlerweile aufgegriffen bzw. umgesetzt. (einheitliche Registrierung/Erfassung, schnelle Abschiebungen, sofortige Ausweisung straffälliger Asylbewerber, Unterstützung/Duldung des Balkangrenzzauns, Unterstüzung der Türkei bzgl. Flüchtlinge gar nicht erst nach Europa zu lassen usw. ...das hat sich quasi alles erledigt, von daher gehen der AfD die Themen aus. Bliebe noch die EU-/Eurokritik, aber auch da steht Deutschland sowieso schon ziemlich allein da. Deutschland muss sich nicht mehr selbst herausisolieren, wenn sich viele andere EU Länder von Deutschland isolieren hat das den selben Effekt. Polen, Ungarn quasi ganz EU-Osteuropa hat sich gegen D verbündet, England hat sich ganz verpisst, Italien hat sowieso die Nase voll. Da braucht es keine AfD um den Einfluss Brüssels zu senken und nationale Interessen zu stärken.


----------



## der-sack88 (1. August 2017)

Jaja, wohin der Sozialismus so ZWANGSLÄUFIG führen muss... ist schließlich immer alles dasselbe. Ob Pol Pot oder Allende, die stehen für ein und dieselbe Politik. Wie gut, dass letzterer für den ausgewiesenen Demokraten und Humanisten Pinochet aus dem Amt geputscht wurde, der entsprach dann westlichen Werten.

Bei der CSU stehen vor den Ansätzen, von denen alle, von denen man so mitbekommt, ziemlicher Schwachsinn sind, immer noch die Clowns, die außerhalb Bayerns glücklicherweise nie jemand Ernst nehmen wird.
Die Seehofers und Söders unterhalten erstklassig, sollten mit ihren Fähigkeiten aber eher ins Privatfernsehen als in die Politik.


Man muss wohl davon ausgehen, dass es entweder wieder eine GroKo gibt oder Schwarz/Gelb. Meine einigermaßen realistischen Hoffnungen sind eine Regierung ohne FDP (dann doch lieber GroKo) und ein Bundestag ohne AfD. Die Höckes dieses Landes brauchen nicht noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit oder Macht.
Natürlich zeigen die USA gerade, wie man sich mit Rechtspopulismus als Partei abseits der die-hard fans nachhaltig selbst vernichten kann, aber für so dämlich wie die Republikaner halte ich nicht mal die AfD. Also hoffe ich lieber auf eine möglichst kleine Plattform.

Ansonsten mache ich mein Kreuzchen wahrscheinlich wieder bei der Linken. Rechtspopulisten kommen  aus Prinzip nicht infrage, zu FDP und CDU muss man glaube ich nichts sagen, die SPD ist zu weit rechts und zu schwach, um in der wahrscheinlichen GroKo wirklich ein soziales Korrektiv zu sein und bei den Grünen ist mir die Gefahr, am Ende Schwarz/Grün oder Jamaika zu bekommen zu groß, mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass auch die Grünen seit Kretschmann mehr oder weniger unwählbar sind. Wenn ich die CDU wählen wollen würde bräuchte ich ja nicht ihren Abklatsch, der sich nur noch in der Farbe unterscheidet.
Keine Partei überzeugt momentan so richtig, aber wählen gehen ist für mich Pflicht, und da bleibt irgendwie nur noch die einzige Partei links der Mitte bzw. links des Neoliberalismus.


----------



## Adi1 (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es zeigt nur, wohin ein Präsidialsystem geht, wenn der Präsident zu viel Macht hat.
> Deutschland hat aber kein Präsidialsystem sondern ist eine parlamentarische Republik.



Das kann alles geändert werden, falls radikale Strömungen hier mal die Überhand haben sollten 

Die Nationalsozialisten worden auch am Anfang belächelt


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das kann alles geändert werden, falls radikale Strömungen hier mal die Überhand haben sollten
> 
> Die Nationalsozialisten worden auch am Anfang belächelt



Na, ich glaube nicht, dass du eine Mehrheit für eine Änderung des Systems bekommst.


----------



## Adi1 (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na, ich glaube nicht, dass du eine Mehrheit für eine Änderung des Systems bekommst.



Es geht nicht um mich

Generell könnte die Stimmung schnell im Land kippen,

falls sich solche Flüchtlingsströme wiederholen

Ausgeschlossen ist das nicht, falls der Erdogan den Deal kündigt


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na, ich glaube nicht, dass du eine Mehrheit für eine Änderung des Systems bekommst.



Siehe Türkei. Wurde auch zu einem Präsidalsystem geändert.

Das es dafür Mehrheiten gibt, glaube ich auch nicht, bloß zu denken, uns könnte hier in Deutschland nichts passieren, halte ich für vermessen.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Siehe Türkei. Wurde auch zu einem Präsidalsystem geändert.



Ja, schau auch mal nach, wie das passiert ist.
Kritische Medien verbieten, Journalisten einsperren, Menschen unterdrücken.
Funktioniert bei uns nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, schau auch mal nach, wie das passiert ist.
> Kritische Medien verbieten, Journalisten einsperren, Menschen unterdrücken.
> Funktioniert bei uns nicht.



Warum nicht? All das hatten wir schon zweimal in Deutschland. Gerade deshalb ist es umso wichtiger, vor diesen Gefahren zu warnen.


----------



## 4B11T (1. August 2017)

Was auch noch gar nicht angesprochen wurde: unabhängig davon, dass am Ende sowieso eine schwarz-rote Regierung unter Merkel das Ergebniss sein wird.

Warum keine elektronische Wahl im Jahr 2017? Angst vor Manipulation? Oder Angst vor weniger Manipulation ggü. dem Zettelsortierprozess, wo gefühlt die Hälfte aller Links Partei Stimmen und AfD Stimmen auf dem "ungültig" Stapel landen wird? Den Wahlhelfern schaut keiner auf die Finger, die können sortieren nach Lust und Laune, so lang die Strichliste "abgegebene Stimmen" mit der Summe der Parteistimmen (und ungültigen Stimmen) überein stimmt. Der Wahlleiter schaut hier und dort mal 5min vorbei und setzt am Ende seine Unterschrift unter die Auszählung. Man kann nur hoffen, dass es genügend Wahlhelfer aller Gesinnungen gibt und sich die Manipulationen unterm Strich gegenseitig aufheben.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Weil unsere Demokratie sehr gefestigt ist.
Schaust du nach, wo die Rechte derzeit mit den Wählerstimmen ist, musst du das schon mit der Lupe suchen.
Der Nationalismus in der Türkei oder in Polen/Ungarn greift hier nicht. Daher ist das nicht vergleichbar.
Es gibt schlicht keine Mehrheit dafür.
So wie es aktuell aussieht, wird Merkel auch 2018 noch Kanzler sein und ob sie dann mit der FDP, den Grünen oder der SPD regiert, wird sich zeigen. Ich vermute aber, dass es wieder die SPD sein wird und dann Schulz nach der Wahl den gleichen Weg gehen wird wie Steinbrück.
Steinbrück wer? Genau.


----------



## Adi1 (1. August 2017)

Unsinn, den Wahlhelfern kann man schon zuschauen 

Bei der letzten Wahl war ich selber Zeuge bei der Auszählung


----------



## OField (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Steinbrück wer? Genau.


Der Typ war aber auch super uncharismatisch. Man könnte der SPD unterstellen, sie wolle gar nicht regieren^^


----------



## 4B11T (1. August 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Bei der letzten Wahl war ich selber Zeuge bei der Auszählung



Und du hast mal den Stapel "ungültig" nach gültigen Stimmen durchsucht? 

Dann war das:

Panne: AfD-Stimmen falschlicherweise fur ungultig erklart - Politik-News - Suddeutsche.de

sicher reiner Zufall und wird sonst nirgends vorkommen. Ja, is klar! Der Trick wird seit Ewigkeiten so angewendet, was glaubst warum es so immer so viele freiwillige Wahlhelfer gibt?


----------



## Adi1 (1. August 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Der Typ war aber auch super uncharismatisch. Man könnte der SPD unterstellen, sie wolle gar nicht regieren^^



Es geht doch nicht ums Charisma

Sondern eher darum, wer hat denn überhaupt einen Plan,

um unser Land durch diese Krise zu führen


----------



## hoffgang (1. August 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Und du hast mal den Stapel "ungültig" nach gültigen Stimmen durchsucht?
> Dann war das:
> Panne: AfD-Stimmen falschlicherweise fur ungultig erklart - Politik-News - Suddeutsche.de
> sicher reiner Zufall und wird sonst nirgends vorkommen. Ja, is klar! Der Trick wird seit Ewigkeiten so angewendet, was glaubst warum es so immer so viele freiwillige Wahlhelfer gibt?



Vllt hatte auch die Kampgne "Gegen Wahlbetrug - Wahlzettel unterschreiben" Erfolg 


Aber von menschlichem Versagen immer gleich auf systemische Absicht zu schließen...


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Der Typ war aber auch super uncharismatisch. Man könnte der SPD unterstellen, sie wolle gar nicht regieren^^



Der Typ war Merkel einfach zu ähnlich.
Steck Steinbrück in einen Hosenanzug, setze ihm eine Perücke auf und schon hast du Merkel 2.0.
Da wählen die meisten doch eher das Original.

Und Schulz hatte seinen Hype. Der ist nach den Niederlangen der letzen Landtagswahlen verpufft. Jetzt hängt er im gleichen Stimmungstief wie seine Vorgänger.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Typ war Merkel einfach zu ähnlich.
> Steck Steinbrück in einen Hosenanzug, setze ihm eine Perücke auf und schon hast du Merkel 2.0.
> Da wählen die meisten doch eher das Original.
> 
> Und Schulz hatte seinen Hype. Der ist nach den Niederlangen der letzen Landtagswahlen verpufft. Jetzt hängt er im gleichen Stimmungstief wie seine Vorgänger.



Ja hoffentlich wirkt sich das Stimmungstief auch bei der Wahl auf dem Stimmzettel aus.
Ich persöhnlich hoffe ja auf eine SPD mit unter 20% Wahlergebnis.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

Du meinst also die SPD macht es der FDP von 2002 nach und startet das Projekt 18?

Hätte ich nichts dagegen


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du meinst also die SPD macht es der FDP von 2002 nach und startet das Projekt 18?
> 
> Hätte ich nichts dagegen



Die SPD nähert sich von oben den 18% mit riesen Schritten. 
Gibt es schon das Martinmobil?


----------



## Nightslaver (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die SPD nähert sich von oben den 18% mit riesen Schritten.
> Gibt es schon das Martinmobil?



Glaube nicht, aber dafür fischt der Martin ja gerade in rechts konservativen Gewässern um Stimmen, indem er die Angst vor der nächsten Flüchtlingskrise anheizt.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Das hat er von Gabriel.
Der hat sich morgens den "Willkommen Flüchtlinge" Button ans Hemd geklebt und abends hat er dann gegen die Flüchtlingspolitik gewettert.
Schulz macht jetzt nichts anderes.
Da frage ich mich ja immer wieder, wieso sie den Gabriel nicht gelassen haben?
Der ist wenigstens Außenminister und hat noch etwas zu tun.
Der Schulz läuft in einer Fischfabrik in Eckernförde herum, weil er woanders nicht hinkommen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat er von Gabriel.
> Der hat sich morgens den "Willkommen Flüchtlinge" Button ans Hemd geklebt und abends hat er dann gegen die Flüchtlingspolitik gewettert.
> Schulz macht jetzt nichts anderes.
> Da frage ich mich ja immer wieder, wieso sie den Gabriel nicht gelassen haben?
> ...



Na Gabriel wollte lieber nicht, glaube das wäre ihm zu peinlich wen die SPD unter seiner Kanidatur bei der Wahl die Bruchlandung unter 20% schaffen würde. ^^
Kann man ihm eigentlich auch nicht verübeln, er scheint im Grunde zu wissen das man momentan eigentlich eine Partei ohne Inhalt ist, den man dem Bürger irgendwie verkaufen könnte, dann lieber bedeckt halten.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Gabriel hat verzichten und dafür haben sie ihm den Außenminister Job gegeben, den er sicher behalten wird, wenn die Koalition nach der Wahl weiter geht.
Für ihn also Win Win Win.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gabriel hat verzichten und dafür haben sie ihm den Außenminister Job gegeben, den er sicher behalten wird, wenn die Koalition nach der Wahl weiter geht.
> Für ihn also Win Win Win.



Naja, mit dem Magenband das er sich hat einsetzen lassen ist eine Wurst Wurst Wurst Situation ja auch nicht mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Das wurde vermutlich auch Zeit, er hatte sicher Zuckerwerte, die bis zum Mond reichten und die Cholesterin Werte waren irgendwo bei nicht mehr anzeigbar. 
Aber ich will nicht lästern.


----------



## Bongripper666 (1. August 2017)

Auch dieses Mal fällt mir die Entscheidung nicht schwer. Das Angebot ist ja auch armselig.

Über die Ergebnisse wird man aufgrund des begrenzt talentierten oder wahlweise faulen Wahlvolkes nicht groß spekulieren müssen. Ein Trauerspiel.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. August 2017)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Auch dieses Mal fällt mir die Entscheidung nicht schwer. Das Angebot ist ja auch armselig.
> 
> Über die Ergebnisse wird man aufgrund des begrenzt talentierten oder wahlweise faulen Wahlvolkes nicht groß spekulieren müssen. Ein Trauerspiel.



"Stimmt", warum sollte man auch aus Protest Parteien wie "Die Partei", oder "Die Linke" wählen wen man sein Kreuz auch bei der "CDU/CSU", "SPD", oder "B90 Die Grünen", oder gar der "FDP" machen könnte und somit den Status Quo weiter zementieren kann.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Die AFD ist halt zu linksliberal.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> "Stimmt", warum sollte man auch aus Protest Parteien wie "Die Partei", oder "Die Linke" wählen wen man sein Kreuz auch bei der "CDU/CSU", "SPD", oder "B90 Die Grünen", oder gar der "FDP" machen könnte und somit den Status Quo weiter zementieren kann.




bge


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> "Stimmt", warum sollte man auch aus Protest Parteien wie "Die Partei", oder "Die Linke" wählen wen man sein Kreuz auch bei der "CDU/CSU", "SPD", oder "B90 Die Grünen", oder gar der "FDP" machen könnte und somit den Status Quo weiter zementieren kann.



Na, eine Stimme für "Die Partei" ist ziemlich verschenkt. Oder gibt es Prognosen, die dieser Partei irgendwelche Chancen einräumen?


----------



## Nightslaver (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na, eine Stimme für "Die Partei" ist ziemlich verschenkt. Oder gibt es Prognosen, die dieser Partei irgendwelche Chancen einräumen?



Lieber eine Stimme für "Die Partei" als (k)eine Stimme für eine andere Partei!


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Lieber eine Stimme für "Die Partei" als (k)eine Stimme für eine andere Partei!



Naja, ich weiß nicht. Wählen gehen und seine Stimme bewusst wegwerfen? Wo ist das der Sinn?


----------



## Nightslaver (1. August 2017)

Der Sinn ist das die etablierten Parteien nicht deine Stimme bekommen. Gehst du nicht wählen hilfst du damit nur den großen Parteien, außerdem ist es seit 2013 so das Parteien für jeden Wähler der ihre Partei wählt maximal 0,85€ aus der staatlichen Parteienfinanzierung bekommen.
Die Partei zu wählen hat also auch den Sinn das sie auch künftig als Protestpartei aktiv sein kann und mal ehrlich schon alleine folgender Auftritt von Sonneborn im EU-Parlament ist es Wert die Partei zu unterstützen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z7g8-GxLTSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiß nicht. Wählen gehen und seine Stimme bewusst wegwerfen? Wo ist das der Sinn?



Wieso Stimme wegwerfen?
Ich hoffe, dass es irgendwann mal eine Hochrechnung gibt, wo die "sonstigen Parteien" bei 40% liegen.


----------



## Grestorn (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Stimme wegwerfen?
> Ich hoffe, dass es irgendwann mal eine Hochrechnung gibt, wo die "sonstigen Parteien" bei 40% liegen.



Dann ist das Land unregierbar. 

So sehr ich den Frust über verfestigte Strukturen verstehen kann, so wichtig ist es auch, dass es klare Mehrheiten gibt, die ein regieren mit einer klaren Strategie ermöglicht. Mega-Koalitionen führen nur zu permanent faulen Kompromissen. Und so sehr ich Kompromissbereitschaft grundsätzlich schätze, so habe ich auch lernen müssen, dass in der Politik meist nur faule Kompromisse zustande kommen - siehe Obama, siehe GroKo. 

Italien ist das beste Beispiel für ein Land, dass durch zu viele, verzettelte Parteien ohne klare Mehrheiten seit Jahrzehnten zu Grunde gerichtet wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Sinn ist das die etablierten Parteien nicht deine Stimme bekommen. Gehst du nicht wählen hilfst du damit nur den großen Parteien, außerdem ist es seit 2013 so das Parteien für jeden Wähler der ihre Partei wählt maximal 0,85€ aus der staatlichen Parteienfinanzierung bekommen.
> Die Partei zu wählen hat also auch den Sinn das sie auch künftig als Protestpartei aktiv sein kann und mal ehrlich schon alleine folgender Auftritt von Sonneborn im EU-Parlament ist es Wert die Partei zu unterstützen:



Also eins vorweg, Herr Sonneborn ist ein ziemlich guter Satiriker und manches was er vor dem EU Parlament gesagt hat, ist besser, als vieles von „richtigen“ Politikern.

Trotzdem ist mir die Führung eines Landes dann doch zu wichtig, als das ich das in den Händen eines Satirikers sehen möchte.

Ist aber nur meine Meinung. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Stimme wegwerfen?



Weil eine Stimme für „Die Partei“ meiner Meinung nach weggeworfen ist. Ich sehe keine Chance, dass sie auch nur an der 5% Hürde kratzen werden.

Ich finde auch keine Prognosen, die etwas anderes zeigen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass es irgendwann mal eine Hochrechnung gibt, wo die "sonstigen Parteien" bei 40% liegen.



Ok, darf man fragen warum?


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil eine Stimme für „Die Partei“ meiner Meinung nach weggeworfen ist. Ich sehe keine Chance, dass sie auch nur an der 5% Hürde kratzen werden.



für dich kommen also nur Parteien in Frage, die schon im Bundestag sind?
Die Grünen haben auch irgendwann mal angefangen und sind jetzt eine feste Größe.
Die FDP ist das letzte Mal aus dem Bundestag geflogen. Also nie wieder wählen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ok, darf man fragen warum?



Wie viele Nicht Wähler haben wir aktuell? 30-40%?
Man stelle sich vor, die ganzen Nicht Wähler würden nun die ganzen kleinen Parteien wählen, sodass die Sonstigen eben auf 40% der Stimmen kommen.
Das würde die etablierten Parteien endlich mal zum Umdenken bewegen, dass sie mit ihrer ewig gleichen Politik nicht mehr weiter machen können.
Ich will doch nicht immer die gleichen Parteien oder Gesichter sehen. Mich kotzt es ja schon an, dass wir inzwischen von Berufspolitikern regiert werden, die aber nicht aufgrund ihrer Kompetenz ins Amt gekommen sind, sondern einfach weil sie tiefer in Ärsche gekrochen sind als andere.
Der Gabriel hat z.B. seine Ansichten im Minutentakt geändert -- nicht weil er argumentativ überzeugt wurde oder so -- nein, einfach weils gerade aus polittaktischer Sicht sinnvoll für ihn war.
Und der Lindner sagt ständig, dass er sich den Außenministerposten gar nicht vorstellen kann -- das hatte der Westerwelle damals auch immer gesagt -- und wenns für Schwarz Geld reichen wird, rate mal, wer dann Außenminister wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> für dich kommen also nur Parteien in Frage, die schon im Bundestag sind?



Oder Parteien die eine realistische Chance haben, in den Bundestag einzuziehen. Ansonsten hätte ich das Gefühl, meine Stimme wegzuwerfen.

Wie gesagt, dass ist nur meine Meinung.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Grünen haben auch irgendwann mal angefangen und sind jetzt eine feste Größe. Die FDP ist das letzte Mal aus dem Bundestag geflogen. Also nie wieder wählen?



Ich finde, diese beiden Beispiele zeigen eher, dass die 5% Hürde nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Nicht Wähler haben wir aktuell? 30-40%?



Wahlbeteiligung 2013 deutlich hoher als bei letzter Wahl

Bei der letzten Wahl betrug die Zahl der Nichtwähler 27%.



Threshold schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, die ganzen Nicht Wähler würden nun die ganzen kleinen Parteien wählen, sodass die Sonstigen eben auf 40% der Stimmen kommen.



Das wird aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht passieren.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das würde die etablierten Parteien endlich mal zum Umdenken bewegen, dass sie mit ihrer ewig gleichen Politik nicht mehr weiter machen können.



Da die etablierten Parteien (aller Voraussicht nach) gewählt werden, ist es offensichtlich genau das, was der Wähler will.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich will doch nicht immer die gleichen Parteien oder Gesichter sehen.



Ich auch nicht. Die Mehrheit der Wähler will das aber anscheinend. Also müssen wir damit leben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Mich kotzt es ja schon an, dass wir inzwischen von Berufspolitikern regiert werden, die aber nicht aufgrund ihrer Kompetenz ins Amt gekommen sind, sondern einfach weil sie tiefer in Ärsche gekrochen sind als andere.



Das ist Politik.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Gabriel hat z.B. seine Ansichten im Minutentakt geändert -- nicht weil er argumentativ überzeugt wurde oder so -- nein, einfach weils gerade aus polittaktischer Sicht sinnvoll für ihn war.



Siehe Absatz zuvor. Das ist Politik. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und der Lindner sagt ständig, dass er sich den Außenministerposten gar nicht vorstellen kann -- das hatte der Westerwelle damals auch immer gesagt -- und wenns für Schwarz Geld reichen wird, rate mal, wer dann Außenminister wird.



Mit Linder als Außenministern könnte ich sehr gut leben. Deutlich besser als mit der aktuellen Besetzung.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mit Linder als Außenministern könnte ich sehr gut leben. Deutlich besser als mit der aktuellen Besetzung.



Warum?
Weder Lindner noch Gabriel noch dessen Vorgängen hatten irgendwelche Kompetenz für das Amt.
Das wird nur ausgewürfelt. Gabriel hat den Posten bekommen, weil er auf die Kanzlerschaft verzichtet hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum?



Weil ich Lindner deutlich sympathischer finde als Gabriel.



Threshold schrieb:


> Weder Lindner noch Gabriel noch dessen Vorgängen hatten irgendwelche Kompetenz für das Amt.



Das ist richtig, nur wie stellst du dir das in der Praxis vor? Welche Vorrausetzungen sollte man denn deiner Meinung nach mitbringen, um den jeweiligen Ministerposten zu besetzen?

Sowas wie abgeschlossenes Jurastudium für den Justizminister usw. ? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das wird nur ausgewürfelt. Gabriel hat den Posten bekommen, weil er auf die Kanzlerschaft verzichtet hat.



Dann kann man nur wieder sagen, so ist Politik. Da wird geschachert und gewürfelt.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, nur wie stellst du dir das in der Praxis vor? Welche Vorrausetzungen sollte man denn deiner Meinung nach mitbringen, um den jeweiligen Ministerposten zu besetzen?



Wer wäre denn für dass Wirtschaftsministerium geeignet? 
Ein Augenarzt, der nicht zu Ende studiert hat?
Oder als Finanzminister?
Ein Lehrer?

Du kannst ja gut bei Flinten Uschi sehen, wo das hinführt, wenn man so absolut keine Ahnung von der Materie hat.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann kann man nur wieder sagen, so ist Politik. Da wird geschachert und gewürfelt.



Ja, und exakt das lehne ich ab und exakt deswegen wähle ich auch keine "Volksparteien" mehr.


----------



## Adi1 (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Stimme wegwerfen?
> Ich hoffe, dass es irgendwann mal eine Hochrechnung gibt, wo die "sonstigen Parteien" bei 40% liegen.



Welche denn?

Die Kommunisten, oder die radikalen Grünen, oder event. sogar die Violetten? 

Dann können wir hier auch gleich die Geige einpacken

Egal wo du jetzt dein Kreuz machst, grundsätzlich wird sich an der Politik nix ändern 

Zu sehr hat sich das System schon etabliert


----------



## Grestorn (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, und exakt das lehne ich ab und exakt deswegen wähle ich auch keine "Volksparteien" mehr.



Was ist denn die Alternative für ein funktionierendes System?

Außer der Benevolent dictatorship sehe ich da keine. Und die ist leider sehr unrealistisch...


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was ist denn die Alternative für ein funktionierendes System?



Wieso funktionierendes System?
Wieso muss man eine Partei wählen, nur weil sie mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in den Bundestag kommt?
Ich wähle eine Partei, weil sie die Punkte vertritt, die für mich wichtig sind.
Die FDP ist für mich unwählbar. Die CDU sowieso.
Die Grünen waren früher mal besser, heute ist es die FDP in grün.
Dei SPD hatte ich mal gewählt -- knapp 20 Jahre her -- was bei raus gekommen ist, sehen wir ja.
Die Linke ist schon nicht soo verkehrt. Nur gibt es da Strömungen, die gar nicht gehen.
Die AFD klammere ich aus.
Soll ich also nicht zur Wahl gehen, weil keine der Parteien meine Punkte vertritt?
Oder soll ich bei einer davon ein Kreuz machen, weils sowieso egal ist?
Irgendwie scheint jeder den Sinn von Demokratie verloren zu haben -- echt traurig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

So wie ich das sehe, hast du da mehrere Möglichkeiten.

A) Du gehst gar nicht wählen.
B) Du suchst dir eine Partei, die am ehsten deine Interessen vertritt (auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass diese Partei an der 5% Hürde scheitert).
C) Du gründest selbst eine Partei.
D) Du wählst von den "etablierten" Parteien das (aus deiner Sicht) kleinste Übel.

Das wären mMn die einzig sinnvollen Vorschläge in deiner Situation.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Ja, und ich wähle eben Punkt B.
Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Tut mir leid, dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden. Dein Beitrag klang für mich nach Resignation.


----------



## Grestorn (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso funktionierendes System?
> Wieso muss man eine Partei wählen, nur weil sie mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in den Bundestag kommt?



Offenbar ein Missverständnis. Wenn Du eine Splitterpartei wählst, weil Du Deine Meinung von ihr optimal vertreten siehst, dann ist das natürlich absolut ok. Dennoch funktioniert es ohne große Parteien, die eine gewisse Grundmeinung repräsentieren, nun mal leider nicht. Das halte ich für einen Fakt. 

Ich gebe eine Richtung vor... Mehr Wirtschaft. Oder mehr Soziales. Oder mehr Umwelt. Oder mehr Liberalität. Oder mehr Abschottung... und danach wähle ich und gebe somit der Politik den gewünschten Impuls (einen von 50 schlag-mich-tot Millionen Impulsen). Ich kann es vielleicht in meinem Sinn sehen, die Rosa-Liste (gibt's die noch?) zu wählen, damit ich habe ich auch meiner Meinung Ausdruck gegeben, aber der Politik gebe ich damit keinen Impuls.


----------



## OField (2. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Außer der Benevolent dictatorship sehe ich da keine. Und die ist leider sehr unrealistisch...


Interessant wäre es auch Parteien und Wahlen komplett abzuschaffen und die Abgeordneten Mandate über eine Lotterie zu verteilen, an der jeder Bürger teilnehmen darf. Dann bestünden die Parlamente auch aus einem echten Querschnitt der Bevölkerung.


----------



## Grestorn (2. August 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Interessant wäre es auch Parteien und Wahlen komplett abzuschaffen und die Abgeordneten Mandate über eine Lotterie zu verteilen, an der jeder Bürger teilnehmen darf. Dann bestünden die Parlamente auch aus einem echten Querschnitt der Bevölkerung.



Was ja voraussetzen würde, dass sich jeder Bürger für Politik interessiert und Bock auf Teilnahme an einem Parlament hat 

Und selbst wenn man das voraussetzt, hätte man dann vermutlich einen Haufen chaotischer Hühner, die sich auf nichts einigen können.


----------



## OField (2. August 2017)

Was genau wäre noch mal der Unterschied zum jetzigen System ?


----------



## Grestorn (2. August 2017)

Im Fraktionszwang.


----------



## OField (2. August 2017)

Wurde der nicht abgeschafft?


----------



## Grestorn (2. August 2017)

Ne, nur ausgesetzt für die Abstimmung zur Homo-Ehe. 

Ohne Fraktionsdisziplin würde keine Regierung zum Ziel kommen. Eine Partei (oder Koalition) muss ein Vorhaben intern ausdiskutieren und dann mit einer Stimme sprechen und abstimmen, sonst kannst Du gleich alles knicken. Beispiele dafür gibt's ja genügend.


----------



## OField (2. August 2017)

Wenn sich die Leute über ein Gesetz nicht einig sind, ist es vielleicht einfach nicht gut durchdacht?


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden. Dein Beitrag klang für mich nach Resignation.



Nein, nein. Resignation bedeutet für mich, das politische Leben aufzugeben und nur noch zu treiben. Also alles egal,
Staat beschissen, Leben beschissen, Eigene Situation beschissen. Und immer haben andere Schuld.
Also das, was man als Linksautonom bezeichnen würde. 

Ich bin enttäuscht von der politischen Klasse, also das, was man Elite nennt. Sie kümmern sich nur noch um sich selbst. lassen sich von Lobbyisten aushalten und kriechen in den nächsten Arsch, um noch weiter nach oben zu kommen.
Daher interessiert mich die Politik nicht mehr, die die Volksparteien anbieten, denn das ist ja meiner Meinung nach die gleiche Soße.
Merkel ist doch mehr Sozialdemokratin als es Schröder je war.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Offenbar ein Missverständnis. Wenn Du eine Splitterpartei wählst, weil Du Deine Meinung von ihr optimal vertreten siehst, dann ist das natürlich absolut ok. Dennoch funktioniert es ohne große Parteien, die eine gewisse Grundmeinung repräsentieren, nun mal leider nicht. Das halte ich für einen Fakt.



Aber wer entscheidet, wer die großen Parteien sind?
Guck dir die Grünen an, wie stark die auf einmal in Baden Würtemberg sind. Die CDU ist Juniorpartner.
Das hätte man vor 10 Jahren nicht mal erträumt, dass ausgerechnet dort die CDU so da steht.
Und man kann einer neuen Partei immer eine Chance gehen, wie den Piraten damals. Hätten sie sich weiter entwickelt als sich selbst zu bekämpfen, hätte man eine Alternative gehabt. 
Ich frage mich ja heute noch, wo die Piraten waren, als der NSA Skandal aufkam? Das war doch genau das Thema der Partei. Aber da kam nichts.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich gebe eine Richtung vor... Mehr Wirtschaft. Oder mehr Soziales. Oder mehr Umwelt. Oder mehr Liberalität. Oder mehr Abschottung... und danach wähle ich und gebe somit der Politik den gewünschten Impuls (einen von 50 schlag-mich-tot Millionen Impulsen). Ich kann es vielleicht in meinem Sinn sehen, die Rosa-Liste (gibt's die noch?) zu wählen, damit ich habe ich auch meiner Meinung Ausdruck gegeben, aber der Politik gebe ich damit keinen Impuls.



Ich sehe da nicht solche Punkte. 
Ich sehe Punkte, die mich oder mein Umfeld betreffen. So gibt es zu viele Regulierungen bei Unternehmen, auch heute noch. Du kriegst viel zu viele Knüppel zwischen die Beine geworfen, wenn du dich mal selbstständig machen willst. Von den Banken gibt es eh kein Geld, weil die kein Risiko eingehen wollen. 
Du selbst kannst das aber auch nicht, weil du nach einer Pleite Jahrelang Schulden an der Backe hast.
Hier muss das System deutlich entschlackt und vereinfacht werden. 

Dazu Bildung. Heute wird nur noch für den Pisa Test unterrichtet, damit die Schüler da gut abschneiden. Alles andere bleibt auf der Strecke.
Das sehe ich als Ausbilder sehr kritisch. Die Jungen und Mädchen, die sich um Ausbildungsstellen bewerben, sind völlig unvorbereitet, können einfachste Dinge nicht und scheitern an ihrerm nicht vorhandenen Selbstvertrauen. Die Schule muss die Kinder wieder auf das Leben nach der Schule vorbereiten. Mehr Praktika für Schüler, die vor dem Abschluss stehen. Mehr Möglichkeiten sich selbst zu entwickeln. Weniger Druck bei Noten oder sonst was. 
Mir ist es egal, ob ein Schüler eine 1 oder eine 3 in Mathe oder Deutsch hat. Wichtig ist in aller erster Linie, dass er Spaß an dem hat, was er macht. Alles weitere ergibt sich dann.

Soziales und Umwelt klammere ich mal aus, sonst tippe ich morgen noch dran herum.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Eigentlich sollte es sowas wie Fraktionszwang und Disziplin gar nicht geben.

Nach unserem GG sollten Abgeordnete nur ihrem Gewissen unterworfen sein:

Art 38 GG


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Ja, den Spruch kennen wir und in Talk Shows wird auch immer seicht gelabert, wenns mal darum geht, auf den Punkt zu kommen.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein, nein. Resignation bedeutet für mich, das politische Leben aufzugeben und nur noch zu treiben. Also alles egal,
> Staat beschissen, Leben beschissen, Eigene Situation beschissen.



Um zu resignieren, braucht noch lange nicht Alles beschissen zu sein, nur mal am Rande. 

Es reicht schon aus, wenn einen Inhaltlich 95% der aktuellen Themen nicht berühren. 

Der Zirkus drumherum, wer wem wann mal auf die Füße getreten ist und ob Angie jetzt die Haare schön hat oder nicht lässt mich die 95% der für mich unrelevanten Themen auch nicht ertragen.  

Deswegen muss mein Leben oder was mich umgibt aber nicht beschissen sein. 

Auf der anderen Seite muss man sich mal die Debatte zur PKW-Maut anschauen und was dann letztendlich beschlossen wurde.

Da ist man doch besser beraten seine Nerven und Kräfte an einer Stelle zu investieren, an der man tatsächlich etwas bewirken kann.

Sowas wie den Rasen mähen, Räder wechseln und Leergut wegbringen, auch so kann Resignation aussehen, aber beschissen muss da nix sein. 

Der Goldfisch fühlt sich ja auch nicht zwangsläufig unwohl in seinem Glas, lol.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Mir reicht es schon, wenn ich sehe, was wegen der Diesel Affaire beschlossen wurde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Ich finde es eher traurig, wie wir uns unsere eigene Wirtschaft kaputt reden. 

Das wird im Ausland deutlich differenzierter betrachtet:

Auto-Krise: So reagiert das Ausland auf den Kartellskandal

Hoffentlich werden sich alle Arbeiter in den entsprechenden Autowerken merken, welche Partei dieses Weltbild etabliert hat.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Na, du verteidigst das also, was VW gemacht hat?
Ich würde den Konzern an den Unterhosen aufhängen.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass einige Zweige der Wirtschaft machen können, was sie wollen und keinen interessiert das und andere müssen das dann ausbaden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Ich verteidige das nicht, ich finde nur, es wird maßlos übertrieben bei dem Thema.

Forderungen wie "den Konzern an den Unterhosen aufhängen" sind jetzt nicht gerade sehr differenziert, meiner Meinung nach.

Da hängen zigtausend Jobs sowohl mittelbar als auch unmittelbar dran. Hier wird meiner Meinung nach, eine unserer Schlüsselindustrien kaputtgeredet.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Ja, mein Job hängt da auch dran, da wir zu 80% an VW liefern.
Aber das geht einfach nicht. Der Konzern bescheißt mit Hilfe der Regierung nicht nur die Käufern, sondern suggeriert noch, wie supersauber der Diesel ist -- obwohl das nachweislich gelogen ist -- und schädigt dadurch die Umwelt deutlich.
Wie viele Menschen sterben jährlich an den Folgen von Feinstaub und Stickstoffoxiden?
Welchen Anteil haben daran die Diesel?
Klar, schwer in Zahlen auszudrücken, aber einen Zusammenhang gibt es auf jeden Fall.
Daher an den Unterhosen aufhängen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Und das ist bei anderen Autobauern etwa anders? 

Das ist halt der Preis der Mobilität.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Die Politik kriecht der Wirtschaft einfach zu tief hinten rein. 
Nichts wird hinterfragt, alles wird abgesegnet, immer mit dem Totschlagargument Arbeitsplätze.
Gabriel hat ja schon gemeckert, dass er die Eletromobilität kritisch sieht, weil dann viele Arbeitsplätze bei Getriebe und Motorenhersteller verloren gehen.
Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, wie die Kutschenbauer gemeckert haben, dass deren Jobs wegfallen, weil ein Arsch das Auto erfunden hat.
Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, wie die Gaslampenhersteller gemeckert haben, weil einer die elektrische Glühlampe erfunden hat.
Die technische Entwicklung geht nun mal weiter. Da darf man sich nicht quer stellen und meckern, da muss man voranschreiten und neue Ideen einbringen.

Die Deutschen können nur groß, schwer und durstig bauen. Und damit das so bleibt, sorgt Merkel dafür, dass keine strengeren Abgasvorschriften kommen, dass der Diesel weiter subventioniert wird, dass die Autobauer Milliarden in den Arsch geblasen kriegen, obwohl sie Milliarden verdienen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die technische Entwicklung geht nun mal weiter. Da darf man sich nicht quer stellen und meckern, da muss man voranschreiten und neue Ideen einbringen.



Nur muss man nicht Hals über Kopf bewährten Technologien über Bord werfen. Wenn E-Autos sich noch nicht rentieren, dann hat das seine Gründe. Wenn E-Autos irgendwann besser sind, als Verbrennungsmotoren, dann wird sich das von ganz alleine durchsetzen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Deutschen können nur groß, schwer und durstig bauen.



Das ist natürlich überhaupt nicht verallgemeinernd...



Threshold schrieb:


> Und damit das so bleibt, sorgt Merkel dafür, dass keine strengeren Abgasvorschriften kommen, dass der Diesel weiter subventioniert wird, dass die Autobauer Milliarden in den Arsch geblasen kriegen, obwohl sie Milliarden verdienen.



Wozu uach? Früher war der Diesel viel dreckiger und da ging es auch. Man kann auch alles überdramatisieren. Genauso macht man sich die eigenen Wirtschaft (ohne Not) kaputt.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich verteidige das nicht, ich finde nur, es wird maßlos übertrieben bei dem Thema.
> 
> Forderungen wie "den Konzern an den Unterhosen aufhängen" sind jetzt nicht gerade sehr differenziert, meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Da hängen zigtausend Jobs sowohl mittelbar als auch unmittelbar dran. Hier wird meiner Meinung nach, eine unserer Schlüsselindustrien kaputtgeredet.



Aha, relatitvierst und sympatisierst du also gerade mit den wirtschaftliberalen Terroristen aus der Autoindustrie...
Damit machst du dich im Grunde direkt mitschuldig, so als hättest du direkt mit an den Fahrzeugen manipuliert.

Wo ist das Problem sich einfach nur direkt zu distanzieren?

Ich fordere dort direkt ein robusteres Vorgehen der Justiz und Politik, die auf dem Auge blind ist, und nicht robust genug vorgegangen, gegen diese wirtschaftsliberalen Terroristen! 

@edit: Schaue gerade die abschließende Pressekonferenz zum heutigen "Diesel-Gipfel" und könnte nur am laufenden Band über diese Heuchelei, lerren Worte und null Ergebnisse dort kotzen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aha, relatitvierst und sympatisierst du also gerade mit den wirtschaftliberalen Terroristen aus der Autoindustrie.



Ach die Autoindustrie versucht die bestehende politische Ordnung abzuschaffen?

Wäre mir neu, aber bitte kläre mich auf.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich fordere dort direkt ein robusteres Vorgehen der Justiz und Politik, die auf dem Auge blind ist, und nicht robust genug vorgegangen, gegen diese wirtschaftsliberalen Terroristen!



Wer soll denn das schöne Leben all derer bezahlen, die gegen den "bösen" Kapitalismus demonstrieren, wenn wir keine Wirtschaft mehr haben?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> @edit: Schaue gerade die abschließende Pressekonferenz zum heutigen "Diesel-Gipfel" und könnte nur am laufenden Band über diese Heuchelei, lerren Worte und null Ergebnisse dort kotzen...



Wieso? Weil die Politik beim Spiel "Zerstört die deutsche Autoindustrie" nicht mitmacht?


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach die Autoindustrie versucht die bestehende politische Ordnung abzuschaffen?
> 
> Wäre mir neu, aber bitte kläre mich auf.



Für mich ist das gleichzusetzen damit wen man bewust betrügt, Gesetze durch politische Mauschelei umgeht und sich so einen rechtsfreien Raum schaft, wie die Autoindustrie! 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer soll denn das schöne Leben all derer bezahlen, die gegen den "bösen" Kapitalismus demonstrieren, wenn wir keine Wirtschaft mehr haben?
> 
> Wieso? Weil die Politik beim Spiel "Zerstört die deutsche Autoindustrie" nicht mitmacht?



Oh die arme Automobilwirtschaft mit ihren Milliardengwinnen die betrügt, sich rechtsfreie Räume schaft und dann auffliegt und trotzdem quasi, nach der Diesel-Konferenz, keine Konsequenzen fürchten muss, während der Bürger durch Fahrverbote und wertlose Diesel-Autos die Kosten für den Beschiss tragen soll.

Hätten sich ja einfach an die Gesetze halten können!

Aber so ist das halt bei wirtschaftsliberalen Terroristen die an Recht und Gesetz vorbeiwirtschaften dürfen, weil die Politik auf dem Auge blind ist, da muss man robuster gegen vorgehen! 

Aber so ist das halt mit den ganzen Sympatisanten und Relativisten der wirtschaftsliberalen Terrors hier, alles relativeren und leugnen und die Kritiker ins sozialistische Lager rücken wollen wen sie mehr Härte und die Durchsetzung von Recht und Gesetz fordern!


----------



## der-sack88 (2. August 2017)

Ich weiß sowieso nicht, was das ganze soll... wenn sich die deutschen Autohersteller mit Hilfe der Politik weiter jeglicher Innovation verweigern schadet man sich doch mittelfristig selbst ziemlich stark. Während Tesla schon jetzt im Massenmarkt Fuß fassen könnte, wenn der neue einigermaßen läuft, und die Chinesen aufs Gaspedal drücken, weil ihnen sowieso nichts anderes übrig bleibt, ist man in wenigen Jahren abgehängt, weil mal wieder kurzfristiger Profit wichtiger als nachhaltige Entwicklung ist. Aber hey, Hauptsache die Quartalszahlen stimmen. Was in zwei Jahren ist interessiert doch keinen!

Von den moralischen Argumenten und dem internationalen Imageschaden muss man gar nicht erst sprechen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Für mich ist das gleichzusetzen damit wen man bewust betrügt, Gesetze durch politische Mauschelei umgeht und sich so einen rechtsfreien Raum schaft, wie die Autoindustrie!



Weder will die Autoindustrie die Demokratie abschaffen, noch den Kapitalismus.

Es laufen Ermittlungen, es gibt bereits Urteile (Dieselautos: Gericht ebnet Weg fur Fahrverbote in Stuttgart | ZEIT ONLINE). 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber so ist das halt mit den ganzen Sympatisanten und Relativisten der wirtschaftsliberalen Terrors hier, alles relativeren und leugnen und die Kritiker ins sozialistische Lager rücken wollen wen sie die Durchsetzung von Recht und Gesetz fordern!



Lieber Wirtschaftsliberalismus, als Sozialismus. Durch irgendwas muss der ganze Spaß ja finanziert werden. 

Was Sozialismus anrichtet, sieht man ja gerade schön an Venezuela. So kann man ein rohstoffreiches Land auch kaputt machen.

PS: Es steht doch jedem frei in die "Arbeiter- und Bauernparadiese" auszuwandern und dort sein Glück zu suchen. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich weiß sowieso nicht, was das ganze soll... wenn sich die deutschen Autohersteller mit Hilfe der Politik weiter jeglicher Innovation verweigern schadet man sich doch mittelfristig selbst ziemlich stark. Während Tesla schon jetzt im Massenmarkt Fuß fassen könnte, wenn der neue einigermaßen läuft, und die Chinesen aufs Gaspedal drücken, weil ihnen sowieso nichts anderes übrig bleibt, ist man in wenigen Jahren abgehängt, weil mal wieder kurzfristiger Profit wichtiger als nachhaltige Entwicklung ist. Aber hey, Hauptsache die Quartalszahlen stimmen. Was in zwei Jahren ist interessiert doch keinen!
> 
> Von den moralischen Argumenten und dem internationalen Imageschaden muss man gar nicht erst sprechen.



Solange E-Autos in Anschaffung, Reichweite und Ladezeiten massive Nachteile haben, solange setzten sie sich halt nicht durch.

Innovation setzt sich von alleine durch, wenn es soweit ist. Scheinbar ist das beim E-Auto halt einfach nicht der Fall.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weder will die Autoindustrie die Demokratie abschaffen, noch den Kapitalismus.
> 
> Es laufen Ermittlungen, es gibt bereits Urteile (Dieselautos: Gericht ebnet Weg fur Fahrverbote in Stuttgart | ZEIT ONLINE).



Stimmt, sie wollen nur das Recht und Gesetz nicht für sie gelten, also am liebsten einen rechtsfreien Raum!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lieber Wirtschaftsliberalismus, als Sozialismus. Durch irgendwas muss der ganze Spaß ja finanziert werden.
> 
> Was Sozialismus anrichtet, sieht man ja gerade schön an Venezuela. So kann man ein rohstoffreiches Land auch kaputt machen.



Sie hätten sich ja an Recht und Gesetz halten können!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Solange E-Autos in Anschaffung, Reichweite und Ladezeiten massive Nachteile haben, solange setzten sie sich halt nicht durch.
> 
> Innovation setzt sich von alleine durch, wenn es soweit ist. Scheinbar ist das beim E-Auto halt einfach nicht der Fall.



Trotzdem hat sich auch die Autoindustrie an geltendes Recht zu halten und nicht bewust zu lügen, Betrügen und mit der Politik faule Geschäfte zu machen!

Kurz, sie haben sich an Recht und Gesetz zu halten!

Einfach unerträglich wie du das gesehene relativierst!


----------



## Tengri86 (2. August 2017)

Naja von einem der in der Altenpflege arbeitet und übelst ackern muss...braucht vw usw kein Mitleid erwarten. 

Bin mit treshsold gleiche Meinung


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, sie wollen nur das Recht und Gesetz nicht für sie gelten, also am liebsten einen rechtsfreien Raum!



Ach und greifen sie die Sicherheitskräfte dieses Landes an, um diesen Staat zu bekämpfen?

Muss an mir vorbei gegangen sein. Auch wird das "Unrecht" hier nicht geduldet (wie in anderen Fällen).

Der Vergleich hinkt.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach und greifen sie die Sicherheitskräfte dieses Landes an, um diesen Staat zu bekämpfen?
> 
> Muss an mir vorbei gegangen sein. Auch wird das "Unrecht" hier nicht geduldet (wie in anderen Fällen).



Sie nehmen doch billigend und bewust den tot von tausenden Menschen jährlich in Kauf um damit Geschäfte machen zu können, mit ihren viel zu hohen Abgaswerten!

Ach, Unrecht wird hier nicht geduldet? Winterkorn wusste angeblich als Vorstandschef von VW nichts und geht einfach mit 16 Millionen Abfindung in den Ruhestand, ohne belangt zu werden.

Statt wirklich nachzurüsten windet man heute bei der Diesel-Konferenz wieder mit ein paar völlig unzulänglichen Softwareupdates, die nichts besser machen werden, raus und einer lächerlichen Prämie von 2000 Euro pro Nase, wen man seinen alten Euro4 Diesel abgibt und einen neuen Diesel mit Euro6 (die auch um ein vielfaches überschritten wird), oder neuen Benziner kauft.

Während der Bürger auf seiner gekauften Diesel-Drecksschleuder sitzen bleibt und damit bald nicht mehr in Städte fahren darf...

Jeder kleine Bürger wäre bei so einem Betrug direkt für viele Jahre in den Knast gewandert, aber nicht die Autoindustrie, in deren rechtsfreien Raum ist das alles nicht so wild.

Von daher, die Politik muss härter und robuster vorgehen gegen diese neoliberalen Wirtschaftsterroristen und ihre relativierenden Anhänger! 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt.



Nur für Sympatisanten dieser wirtschaftsliberalen Terroristen, die leugnen und relativieren!


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sie nehmen doch billigend und bewust den tot von tausenden Menschen jährlich in Kauf um damit Geschäfte machen zu können, mit ihren viel zu hohen Abgaswerten!



Das ist der Preis der Mobilität. Das Automobil gibt es schon über 100 Jahre. Ist ja nicht so, als ob die Autos früher soviel sauberer gewesen wären.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach Unrecht wird hier nicht geduldet? Winterkorn wusste angeblich als Vorstandschef von VW nichts und geht einfach mit 16 Millionen Abfindung in den Ruhestand, ohne belangt zu werden.



Was genau hat Winterkorn denn gemacht?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Während der Bürger auf seiner gekauften Diesel-Drecksschleuder sitzen bleibt und damit bald nicht mehr in Städte fahren darf.



Aber das ist doch der feuchte Traum von allen Linken und Grünen, oder nicht? 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jeder kleine Bürger wäre bei so einem Betrug direkt für viele Jahre in den Knast gewandert, aber nicht die Autoindustrie, in deren rechtsfreien Raum ist das alles nicht so wild.



Deshalb gibt es ja auch Ermittlungen und die ersten Urteile, richtig? Sehr "rechtsfrei" sieht das ja nicht gerade aus.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Von daher, die Politik muss härter und robuster vorgehen gegen diese neoliberalen Wirtschaftsterroristen!



Solange sie weder den Staat, die politische Ordnung oder den Kapitalismus abschaffen wollen, ist alles im Rahmen.

Im Gegensatz zu den Leute, die all das wollen. Aber die darf man ja nicht bekämpfen, sonst ist das ja "böhse, böhse" Polizeigewalt, gell?


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2017)

Das generelle Dieselfahrverbot wird kaum kommen.

Denn davon wären auch Lieferwagen, LKWs, Busse usw. betroffen. Damit würde die Infrastruktur und Warenversorgung der (Innen)-Städte zusammenbrechen.

Zumal sich das auch nicht kontrollieren lässt. Einem Auto sieht man nicht an, ob es mit Diesel oder Benzin fährt.


----------



## der-sack88 (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Solange E-Autos in Anschaffung, Reichweite und Ladezeiten massive Nachteile haben, solange setzten sie sich halt nicht durch.
> 
> Innovation setzt sich von alleine durch, wenn es soweit ist. Scheinbar ist das beim E-Auto halt einfach nicht der Fall.




Darüber, wie groß sich die Nachteile im Alltag auswirken, kann man sich streiten. Ich glaube, dass man die ganzen Hausfrauenpanzer für die Fahrt zum Kindergarten oder REWE um die Ecke super durch Elektrofahrzeuge ersetzen könnte und das am Ende sogar günstiger wäre als der X5 oder GLK. Bei den Autos, die man auf vielen deutschen Straßen sieht, ist der Kaufpreis sicher das allerletzte Argument.
Und der typische Pendler, der selbst mit aktuellen Elektroautos locker einige Tage ohne nachladen auskäme, hätte sicher auch keine Nachteile zu befürchten.
Und ob es reicht, groß in die Entwicklung neuer Technologien einzusteigen, sobald Diesel endlich verboten, das Öl alle oder Elektroautos technisch überlegen sind würde ich auch ganz stark bezweifeln.

Wie gesagt, geht ja nur darum, dass die (Diesel-)Blase, in der sich die deutschen Hersteller dank der Politik befinden, über kurz oder lang bedeutet, den Anschluss zu verlieren. Da sollte man als neoliberaler Wirtschaftsterrorist ganz einfach mal den Markt wirken lassen, anstatt sich von der Politik seine Rückständigkeit kurzfristig vergolden zu lassen.

Aber bei so Bekloppten in der Politik wie den Clowns der CSU (Prämie für Neukauf von Dieseln) muss man wohl gar nicht erst hoffen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Darüber, wie groß sich die Nachteile im Alltag auswirken, kann man sich streiten. Ich glaube, dass man die ganzen Hausfrauenpanzer für die Fahrt zum Kindergarten oder REWE um die Ecke super durch Elektrofahrzeuge ersetzen könnte und das am Ende sogar günstiger wäre als der X5 oder GLK.



Könnte man sicherlich. Nur, warum gönnst du anderen (die das Geld dafür offensichtlich haben), nicht ihren "Hausfrauenpanzer"?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und der typische Pendler, der selbst mit aktuellen Elektroautos locker einige Tage ohne nachladen auskäme, hätte sicher auch keine Nachteile zu befürchten.



Weil es ja auch soviele Ladestationen, wie Tankstellen gibt...



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und ob es reicht, groß in die Entwicklung neuer Technologien einzusteigen, sobald Diesel endlich verboten, das Öl alle oder Elektroautos technisch überlegen sind würde ich auch ganz stark bezweifeln.



Klar, man verbietet einfach die Konkurrenz, dann ist das neue Produkt von sich aus überlegen 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber bei so Bekloppten in der Politik wie den Clowns der CSU (Prämie für Neukauf von Dieseln) muss man wohl gar nicht erst hoffen.



Stimmt, die "doofen" Bayern. Die sollten sich lieber von so "erfolgreichen" Bundesländern wie Berlin oder Bremen zeigen lassen, wie man regiert.

Wer soll deiner Meinung nach eigentlich den ganzen überflüssigen Sozialspaß bezahlen, wenn wir die Wirtschaft so zugrunde richten?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das generelle Dieselfahrverbot wird kaum kommen.



Hoffentlich. Man muss nicht mit aller Macht und Gewalt die Wirtschaft kaputt machen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Denn davon wären auch Lieferwagen, LKWs, Busse usw. betroffen. Damit würde die Infrastruktur und Warenversorgung der (Innen)-Städte zusammenbrechen.



Richtig, nur sowas ist für manche Parteien wohl egal, wenn es für das "richtige" Ziel geht.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal sich das auch nicht kontrollieren lässt. Einem Auto sieht man nicht an, ob es mit Diesel oder Benzin fährt.



Stimmt wohl.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist der Preis der Mobilität. Das Automobil gibt es schon über 100 Jahre. Ist ja nicht so, als ob die Autos früher soviel sauberer gewesen wären.



Tja und ein paar Randalierer in Hamburg sind halt der Preis für G20, früher wurde auch nicht weniger randaliert. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was genau hat Winterkorn denn gemacht?



Entweder er wusste das beschissen wurde und hat es gebilligt, oder er wusste es, wie er selbst behauptet, nicht, dann wäre er aber ein Musterbeispiel für Inkompetenz in einer viel zu gut bezahlten Position und hätte auch seine 16 Millionen Abfindung nicht verdient. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch der feuchte Traum von allen Linken und Grünen, oder nicht?



In etwa so ein feuchter Traum wie von AfD und CDU/CSU eine Polizei die auch friedliche Demonstranten problemlos zusammenknüppeln darf. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deshalb gibt es ja auch Ermittlungen und die ersten Urteile, richtig? Sehr "rechtsfrei" sieht das ja nicht gerade aus.



Also für mich ist das definitiv rechtsfrei wen es scheinbar zwei verschiedene Gewichtungen der Schuld für unterschiedliche Institutionen (Normalbürger / Autoindustrie) gibt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Solange sie weder den Staat, die politische Ordnung oder den Kapitalismus abschaffen wollen, ist alles im Rahmen.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu den Leute, die all das wollen. Aber die darf man ja nicht bekämpfen, sonst ist das ja "böhse, böhse" Polizeigewalt, gell?



Stimmt, solange man nur bewust den tot tausender Menschen mit seinen Betrügerein und Vertuschungen in Kauf nimmt um mehr Umsatz und Gewinn machen zu können ist alles in Ordnung, wen man die aber kritisiert und anprangert ist es sofort "böhser, böhser" Sozialismus und Linksterrorismus, gell?

Hauptsache auf dem wirtschaftsliberalen Auge blind sein und relativieren und mit den Terroristen sympatisieren, nicht Kaaruzo? 



			
				Kaaruzo schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, die "doofen" Bayern. Die sollten sich lieber von so  "erfolgreichen" Bundesländern wie Berlin oder Bremen zeigen lassen, wie  man regiert.



Die Bayern können ja mal die ganzen Firmen die ihren Hauptsitz bis 1945 in Berlin hatten und mit der Teilung im kalten Krieg wegzogen nach Berlin zurückschicken, mal sehen wie wirtschaftlich erfolgreich Bayern dann noch ist. 
Bayerns "können" und "wohlstand" ist nur ein Glück der Geschichte, hat aber eigentlich nur wenig mit der Leistung der Bayern selbst zu tun...


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Darüber, wie groß sich die Nachteile im Alltag auswirken, kann man sich streiten. Ich glaube, dass man die ganzen Hausfrauenpanzer für die Fahrt zum Kindergarten oder REWE um die Ecke super durch Elektrofahrzeuge ersetzen könnte und das am Ende sogar günstiger wäre als der X5 oder GLK. Bei den Autos, die man auf vielen deutschen Straßen sieht, ist der Kaufpreis sicher das allerletzte Argument.



Wobei dann auch die Verbesserung bei Neuwagen kein Problem sein sollte. Ob der neue X5 3.0d in der Vollausstattung nun 88000€ oder Umweltfreundlich 90000€ kostet ist dann auch egal. 

Heute wurde ein System präsentiert, das 90% der Stickoxide zu H2O und N2 eliminiert. Dabei wird der Harnstoff vor der Einspritzung verdampft, somit also die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit durch Erhöhung der Temperatur und Reaktionsfläche vergrößert. Das hat auch den Vorteil, das das System auch bei geringen Temperaturen im Winter zuverlässig funktioniert. 
Die Technik dafür kostet etwa 1500€ + Einbau, wäre also Notfall noch was um das eigene Fahrzeug aufzurüsten, wenn sich das vom Wert her lohnt. 

Interessanterweise ist das ganze schon seit den 90er Jahren von MAN, die Teil des VW-Konzerns sind, patentiert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja und ein paar Randalierer in Hamburg sind halt der Preis für G20, früher wurde auch nicht weniger randaliert.



Nur das die den Staat und seine Ordnung bedrohen. Die Autoindustrie nicht.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Entweder er wusste das beschissen wurde und hat es gebilligt, oder er wusste es, wie er selbst behauptet, nicht, dann wäre er aber ein Musterbeispiel für Inkompetenz in einer viel zu gut bezahlten Position und hätte auch seine 16 Millionen Abfindung nicht verdient.



Gehen wir mal zu seinen Gunsten davon aus, dass er nichts wusste. Ob er dann sein Geld verdient hat oder nicht, müssen die entsprechenden Organe entscheiden.

Wenn er einen Rechtsanspruch auf dieses Geld hat, steht es ihm zu.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> In etwa so ein feuchter Traum wie von AfD und CDU/CSU eine Polizei die auch friedliche Demonstranten problemlos zusammenknüppeln darf.



Wüsste nicht wo man das je für friedliche Demonstranten gefordert hat.

Und wie "friedliche" jemand ist, der sich auf einer Demo mit Gewalttätern sympathisiert sei mal in den Raum gestellt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also für mich ist das definitiv rechtsfrei wen es scheinbar zwei verschiedene Gewichtungen der Schuld für unterschiedliche Institutionen gibt (Normalbürger / Autoindustrie) gibt.



Wo wird das denn in irgendeiner Form geduldet? Es wird ermittelt, es gibt erste Urteile. Wenn die Judikative nur bei anderen Fällen mal so schnell wäre. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, solange man nur bewust den tot tausender Menschen mit seinen Betrügerein und Vertuschungen in Kauf nimmt um mehr Umsatz und Gewinn machen zu können ist alles in Ordnung, wen man die aber kritisiert und anprangers ist es sofort "böhser, böhser" Sozialismus und Linksterrorismus, gell?



Wenn man ohne Not seine Wirtschaft zugrunde richten will, ist der Verdacht nahe, ja.

Es wird das gleiche Ende nehmen, wie beim Atomausstieg. Wie machen das alleine, übereilt und ohne Not. Und die übrigen europäischen Ländern lachen sich ins Fäustchen und machen weiter wie bisher.

Großes Kino.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hauptsache auf dem wirtschaftsliberalen Auge blind sein und relativieren und mit den Terroristen sympatisieren, nicht Kaaruzo?



Kapitalismus ist halt geiler als Sozialismus. Wem es hier nicht passt, es gibt doch noch ein paar Arbeiter und Bauern"paradiese". Da kann man doch glücklich werden und muss sich nicht von der "bösen" Wirtschaft belästigen lassen.

Gibt ja kaum welche, die belästigen könnte.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei dann auch die Verbesserung bei Neuwagen kein Problem sein sollte. Ob der neue X5 3.0d in der Vollausstattung nun 88000€ oder Umweltfreundlich 90000€ kostet ist dann auch egal.
> 
> Heute wurde ein System präsentiert, das 90% der Stickoxide zu H2O und N2 eliminiert. Dabei wird der Harnstoff vor der Einspritzung verdampft, somit also die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit durch Erhöhung der Temperatur und Reaktionsfläche vergrößert. Das hat auch den Vorteil, das das System auch bei geringen Temperaturen im Winter zuverlässig funktioniert.
> Die Technik dafür kostet etwa 1500€ + Einbau, wäre also Notfall noch was um das eigene Fahrzeug aufzurüsten, wenn sich das vom Wert her lohnt.
> ...



Das System ist beim Güterverkehr auf der Straße sogar schon seit Jahren im Einsatz. Jeder moderne Diesel-LKW in Europa ist damit schon ausgerüstet und die Kosten für den Harnstoff, welcher für LKWs die Bezeichnung Clear Blue trägt, den man dazu tanken muss sind eigentlich sogar überschaubar, für 100km liegen die Kosten bei etwa 0,99€. Das würde auch den Normalbürger in der Regel nicht umbringen das zur normalen Tankfüllung dazuzahlen zu müssen.
Das wären auf 1000km auch "nur" 99 Euro.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach die Autoindustrie versucht die bestehende politische Ordnung abzuschaffen?
> 
> Wäre mir neu, aber bitte kläre mich auf.



Sie unterwandert die Entscheidungen der Politik, die ja angeblich die Interessen des Volkes vertritt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso? Weil die Politik beim Spiel "Zerstört die deutsche Autoindustrie" nicht mitmacht?



Die Deutsche Automobilindustrie wird sich langfristig selbst zerstören.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das generelle Dieselfahrverbot wird kaum kommen.
> 
> Denn davon wären auch Lieferwagen, LKWs, Busse usw. betroffen. Damit würde die Infrastruktur und Warenversorgung der (Innen)-Städte zusammenbrechen.
> 
> Zumal sich das auch nicht kontrollieren lässt. Einem Auto sieht man nicht an, ob es mit Diesel oder Benzin fährt.



Lkws kannst du problemlos ausklammern. Busse sowieso. Und laut einer neuesten Studie sind Lkws nicht mal so schmutzig wie Pkws.
Neue ICCT-Studie: Diesel-Lkw sauberer als Diesel-Pkw | Automobilwoche

Und wer in einem Diesel erwischt wird, der nicht fahren darf, bekommt eine empfindliche Strafe. Neben Geldbuße könnte auch mal das Fahrzeug beschlagnahmt oder der Führerschein entzogen werden.
Und ich mag auch die Subventionen nicht.
Diesel soll sich dem Wettbewerb stellen. Also -- gleiche Abgasvorschriften und gleiche Treibstoffpreise.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kapitalismus ist halt geiler als Sozialismus. Wem es hier nicht passt, es gibt doch noch ein paar Arbeiter und Bauern"paradiese". Da kann man doch glücklich werden und muss sich nicht von der "bösen" Wirtschaft belästigen lassen.



Solange Verluste sozialisiert und Gewinne privatisiert werden, ist der Kapitalismus von heute ein einziger Beschiss.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sie unterwandert die Entscheidungen der Politik, die ja angeblich die Interessen des Volkes vertritt.



Die Bosse der Automobilkonzerne sind doch auch Teil des Volks 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Deutsche Automobilindustrie wird sich langfristig selbst zerstören.



Nicht, wenn der Versuch von außen nicht so groß wäre, wie zur Zeit.

Im Ausland wird das ganze (den Bericht hatte ich ja verlinkt) deutlich differenzierter betrachtet.



Threshold schrieb:


> Solange Verluste sozialisiert und Gewinne privatisiert werden, ist der Kapitalismus von heute ein einziger Beschiss.



Das stimmt allerdings. To big too fail sollte es nicht geben dürfen.

Abgesehen davon ist der Kapitalismus trotzdem das derzeit beste, was es gibt.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2017)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Aber immerhin haben sie die NPD endgültig zerstört, hat also alles Licht und Schatten.



Nur werden die eben zur AFD wandern. Die braune Schweiße landet eben immer auf dem größten Haufen. 





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das System ist beim Güterverkehr auf der Straße sogar schon seit Jahren im Einsatz. Jeder moderne Diesel-LKW in Europa ist damit schon ausgerüstet und die Kosten für den Harnstoff, welcher für LKWs die Bezeichnung Clear Blue trägt, den man dazu tanken muss sind eigentlich sogar überschaubar, für 100km liegen die Kosten bei etwa 0,99€. Das würde auch den Normalbürger in der Regel nicht umbringen das zur normalen Tankfüllung dazuzahlen zu müssen.
> Das wären auf 1000km auch "nur" 99 Euro.



Zumindest wenn das System nicht deaktiviert wird. Dann kostet es nämlich nichts extra. 



Threshold schrieb:


> gleiche Abgasvorschriften und gleiche Treibstoffpreise.



Nur ist Diesel chemisch anders als Benzin, wie man auch an den Motoren sieht. Deshalb sind auch die Abgase unterschiedlich. Diesel produziert deutlich weniger CO2. 
Auch fällt Diesel und Schweröl als Abfall bei der Benzin und Kerosinherstellung an und ist deshalb günstiger.


----------



## Grestorn (2. August 2017)

Wenn man auf VW und die anderen schimpft, sollte man sich bitte auch klar machen, dass nur ein ganz ganz kleiner Teil der Belegschaft tatsächlich Schuld auf sich geladen hat. Alle anderen, speziell der kleine Mitarbeiter, müssen unter den unfassbaren kursichtigen und unmoralischen Entscheidungen des oberen Managements leiden. 

Diese Menschen müssen zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Das macht die US-Justiz ganz richtig. Das muss auch in D passieren!

Übrigens: Ich habe gehört, dass sich bei BMW die Technik-Sparte mit Händen und Füßen gegen eine solche Schummelregelung gewehrt hat - und sich am Ende gegen den Vorstand, der das haben wollte, durchgesetzt hat. Es gibt also Menschen mit Gewissen, auch wenn sie sich meist gegen den Druck von oben nicht durchsetzen können.


----------



## efdev (2. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Übrigens: Ich habe gehört, dass sich bei BMW die Technik-Sparte mit Händen und Füßen gegen eine solche Schummelregelung gewehrt hat - und sich am Ende gegen den Vorstand, der das haben wollte, durchgesetzt hat. Es gibt also Menschen mit Gewissen, auch wenn sie sich meist gegen den Druck von oben nicht durchsetzen können.



Ob die Damen und Herren dafür jetzt ne Belohnung bekommen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur werden die eben zur AFD wandern. Die braune Schweiße landet eben immer auf dem größten Haufen.



Äußert unwahrscheinlich. Beide Parteien sprechen völlig unterschiedliche Wähler an:

AfD-Wahler: Keine "kleinen Leute" | ZEIT ONLINE

AfD wird von Leuten mit überdurchschnittlichem Gehalt (also die Leistungsträger) gewählt, die auch gut gebildet sind. NPD eher von Leuten mit niedriger Bildung und Einkommen (also eher die Verlierer).


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur das die den Staat und seine Ordnung bedrohen. Die Autoindustrie nicht.



Ach nicht? Ich finde aber das Wettbewerbsverzerrung und tollerierter Rechtsbruch schon die staatliche Ordnung und den Rechtsstaat bedrohen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gehen wir mal zu seinen Gunsten davon aus, dass er nichts wusste. Ob er dann sein Geld verdient hat oder nicht, müssen die entsprechenden Organe entscheiden.
> 
> Wenn er einen Rechtsanspruch auf dieses Geld hat, steht es ihm zu.



Stimmt weil ein Milliardenschaden, der Imageschaden und unzählige Tote weniger wiegt als das was die 16 Millionen Abfindung... 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht wo man das je für friedliche Demonstranten gefordert hat.



Wüsste nicht wo man die Abschaffung des Kapitalismus wegen des Abgasskandals gefordert hätte... 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wie "friedliche" jemand ist, der sich auf einer Demo mit Gewalttätern sympathisiert sei mal in den Raum gestellt.



Und wie "unschuldig" jemand ist der mit Betrügern und Mördern sympatisiert und ihre Handlungen relativiert sei auch mal in den Raum gestellt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man ohne Not seine Wirtschaft zugrunde richten will, ist der Verdacht nahe, ja.



Stimmt genauso wie wen jemand die Handlungen von Betrügern und Mördern relativiert und unterstützt, da, liegt der Verdacht dann auch nahe... 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kapitalismus ist halt geiler als Sozialismus. Wem es hier nicht passt, es gibt doch noch ein paar Arbeiter und Bauern"paradiese". Da kann man doch glücklich werden und muss sich nicht von der "bösen" Wirtschaft belästigen lassen.



Na geh doch nach China, in das momentane Paradies des puren Kapitalismus, wens so geil ist. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn man auf VW und die anderen schimpft, sollte  man sich bitte auch klar machen, dass nur ein ganz ganz kleiner Teil  der Belegschaft tatsächlich Schuld auf sich geladen hat. Alle anderen,  speziell der kleine Mitarbeiter, müssen unter den unfassbaren  kursichtigen und unmoralischen Entscheidungen des oberen Managements  leiden.
> 
> Diese Menschen müssen zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Das macht die US-Justiz ganz richtig. Das muss auch in D passieren!
> 
> Übrigens: Ich habe gehört, dass sich bei BMW die Technik-Sparte mit  Händen und Füßen gegen eine solche Schummelregelung gewehrt hat - und  sich am Ende gegen den Vorstand, der das haben wollte, durchgesetzt hat.  Es gibt also Menschen mit Gewissen, auch wenn sie sich meist gegen den  Druck von oben nicht durchsetzen können.



Scheiß drauf, bei G20 war es auch nur ein kleiner Teil der randaliert hat und alle sollen dafür bluten!
Also hör auf hier relativieren zu wollen!
Du machst dich damit nur mitschuldig!


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Äußert unwahrscheinlich. Beide Parteien sprechen völlig unterschiedliche Wähler an:
> 
> Afd wird von Leuten mit überdurchschnittlichem Gehalt (also die Leistungsträger) gewählt, die auch gut gebildet sind. NPD eher von Leuten mit niedriger Bildung und Einkommen (also eher die Verlierer).



Beide haben aber die gleichen Ziele, wie man auch an den Wahlplakaten der letzen Zeit sehr schön gesehen hat, die inhaltlich identisch waren.


----------



## der-sack88 (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Könnte man sicherlich. Nur, warum gönnst du anderen (die das Geld dafür offensichtlich haben), nicht ihren "Hausfrauenpanzer"?




Nur weil man sich etwas leisten kann heißt das nicht, dass man sich etwas leisten muss, was der Umwelt und damit allen anderen Menschen unnötig schadet.
Ich gönne ja auch Donald Trump Jr. nicht, dass er nach Afrika fliegt und zum Spaß Elefanten tötet (oder um sein winziges Gemächt zu kompensieren). Natürlich kann er sich das genau so leisten wie die Hausfrau den X5. Aber beides bedeutet nur unnötige Schäden ohne Mehrwert.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil es ja auch soviele Ladestationen, wie Tankstellen gibt...




Inwiefern ist das für den Alltag relevant? Ich habe EXPLIZIT von Pendlern und dam Nahverkehr gesprochen!
Natürlich ist das auf Langstrecken ärgerlich, weshalb ja auch niemand in naher Zukunft alles bis auf Elektromotoren verbieten will. Nur wer pendelt bitteschön pro Tag über 300km hin UND zurück, sodass es die geringere Reichweite und damit die noch nicht sehr weit verbreitete Möglichkeit das Auto schnell zu laden ins Gewicht fällt?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar, man verbietet einfach die Konkurrenz, dann ist das neue Produkt von sich aus überlegen




Sollte das nötig sein, damit unser Planet auch in 100 Jahren noch bewohnbar ist, dann ja.
Aber hey, was ist schon ein Planet zum leben. Oder was sind schon hunderte von Millionen Menschenleben in der dritten Welt wert, hier geht es um Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland und um Millionengehälter von Verbrechern. Und die sind ja wohl wichtiger!




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, die "doofen" Bayern. Die sollten sich lieber von so "erfolgreichen" Bundesländern wie Berlin oder Bremen zeigen lassen, wie man regiert.




Willst du im Ernst behaupten, es sei ein vernünftiger Vorschlag, eine veraltete Technologie, die nur durch Betrug noch auf dem Markt ist, durch Prämien zu stützen?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer soll deiner Meinung nach eigentlich den ganzen überflüssigen Sozialspaß bezahlen, wenn wir die Wirtschaft so zugrunde richten?




Indem z.B. alle Steuern zahlen würden, vor allem die Fettschicht ganz oben.
Ansonsten zahlt die Wirtschaft ja sowieso keine Steuern, solange sie es auf irgendeine kreative (um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken) Weise vermeiden kann, und gerade mit dem Verweigern von Innovationen richtet man mittelfristig die Wirtschaft zugrunde.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei dann auch die Verbesserung bei Neuwagen kein Problem sein sollte. Ob der neue X5 3.0d in der Vollausstattung nun 88000€ oder Umweltfreundlich 90000€ kostet ist dann auch egal.




Naja, solange es nicht nötig ist und man dank Clowns wie Seehofer am Ende seinen X5 3.0d sogar mit Prämien verkauft bekommt spart man sich einfach die Entwicklungskosten.
Man bräuchte den Druck aus der Politik, aber da will man seiner Klientel nicht ans Bein pinkeln.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach nicht? Ich finde aber das Wettbewerbsverzerrung und tollerierter Rechtsbruch schon die staatliche Ordnung und den Rechtsstaat bedrohen.



Da wird ja nichts "toleriert" (im Gegensatz zu anderen). Es finden Ermittlungen statt, es gibt Urteile.

Auch wird weder die Demokratie, noch der Staat als solcher bekämpft.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt weil ein Milliardenschaden, der Imageschaden und unzählige Tote weniger wiegt als das was die 16 Millionen Abfindung...



Wieviele Tote denn im einzelnen?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wie "unschuldig" jemand ist der mit Betrügern und Mördern sympatisiert und ihre Handlungen relativiert sei auch mal in den Raum gestellt.



Siehe Abschnitt zuvor.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt genauso wie wen jemand die Handlungen von Betrügern und Mördern relativiert und unterstützt, da, liegt der Verdacht dann auch nahe...



Wenn das die Argumentation ist, bin ich wohl auch ein "böser Mörder" mit meinem Diesel. Ich werde gleich Morgen eine Selbstanzeige vornehmen 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na geh doch nach China, in das momentane Paradies des puren Kapitalismus wens so geil ist.



Deutschland hat doch bereits den Kapitalismus.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Beide haben aber die gleichen Ziele, wie man auch an den Wahlplakaten der letzen Zeit sehr schön gesehen hat, die inhaltlich identisch waren.



Wenn dem so wäre, warum hatte die NPD dann niemals auch nur ansatzweise solche Zahlen, wie die AfD?


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, warum hatte die NPD dann niemals auch nur ansatzweise solche Zahlen, wie die AfD?



Weil die NPD schlicht ein zu bekanntes Kernziel hat.
Die Afd hat ja zwei Ziele:
1. Abschottung.
2. Sozialstaat abschaffen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da wird ja nichts "toleriert" (im Gegensatz zu anderen). Es finden Ermittlungen statt, es gibt Urteile.
> 
> Auch wird weder die Demokratie, noch der Staat als solcher bekämpft.



Wo sind die Belege das bei G20 die Demokratie und der Staat durch die Randalierer bekämpft wurden? Weil sie das behauptet haben umd ihren Wunsch nach Vandalismus rechtfertigen zu können?
Nur weil die Autoindustrie das nicht behaupt ist es aber im Umkehrschluss der Beweis das sie es nicht tut... find the mistake... 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieviele Tote denn im einzelnen?



Rund 32.000 Tote jährlich, natürlich nicht einzeln zuordenbar auf die einzelnen Hersteller, aber übrigens, wieviele Tote gabs den bei G20 im einzelnen? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Siehe Abschnitt zuvor.



Siehe Abschnitt zuvor.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn das die Argumentation ist, bin ich wohl auch ein "böser Mörder" mit meinem Diesel. Ich werde gleich Morgen eine Selbstanzeige vornehmen



Na aber sowas von, immerhin ist ja auch jeder bei G20, der von der Polizei verprügelt wurde, Linksextremist gewesen und hat es verdient. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deutschland hat doch bereits den Kapitalismus.



Also bis jetzt war es noch so halbwegs eine soziale Marktwirtschaft, auch wen gewisse wirtschaftsliberale Terroristen das scheinbar anders sehen, darum brauchen wir auch dringend ein robusteres Vorgehen und mehr Härte von Justiz und Politik!


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt war es noch so halbwegs eine soziale Marktwirtschaft, auch wen gewisse wirtschaftsliberale Terroristen das scheinbar anders sehen, darum brauchen wir auch dringend ein robusteres Vorgehen und mehr Härte von Justiz und Politik!



Wird Zeit, dass der Staat Apple Stores, Amazon Lager und Starbucks Kaffee beschlagnahmt, bis die Unternehmen mal ihre Steuern hier zahlen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Nur weil man sich etwas leisten kann heißt das nicht, dass man sich etwas leisten muss, was der Umwelt und damit allen anderen Menschen unnötig schadet.



Ist doch beim Rauchen nicht anders. Das ist halt der Preis der Freiheit.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich gönne ja auch Donald Trump Jr. nicht, dass er nach Afrika fliegt und zum Spaß Elefanten tötet (oder um sein winziges Gemächt zu kompensieren). Natürlich kann er sich das genau so leisten wie die Hausfrau den X5. Aber beides bedeutet nur unnötige Schäden ohne Mehrwert.



Nur weil es für dich keinen Mehrwert hat, heißt es nicht, dass anderes das genauso sehen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist das für den Alltag relevant? Ich habe EXPLIZIT von Pendlern und dam Nahverkehr gesprochen!



Auch der Pendler kann ja spontan wo hin wollen. Dann muss er immer die Reichweite im Kopf behalten. Klingt nicht sehr mobil.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Sollte das nötig sein, damit unser Planet auch in 100 Jahren noch bewohnbar ist, dann ja.



Dann bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich schon lange tot.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber hey, was ist schon ein Planet zum leben. Oder was sind schon hunderte von Millionen Menschenleben in der dritten Welt wert, hier geht es um Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland und um Millionengehälter von Verbrechern. Und die sind ja wohl wichtiger!



Dann geh hin und ändere was, wenn es dich stört. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Willst du im Ernst behaupten, es sei ein vernünftiger Vorschlag, eine veraltete Technologie, die nur durch Betrug noch auf dem Markt ist, durch Prämien zu stützen?



Sofern sie weiterhin ihren Zweck erfüllt und das besser als die E Alternative, warum nicht?

Wir können ja auch gerne alle auf Benziner umsteigen, wenn es dich glücklich macht.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Indem z.B. alle Steuern zahlen würden, vor allem die Fettschicht ganz oben.



Gott, diese Neiddebatte immer.



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die NPD schlicht ein zu bekanntes Kernziel hat.
> Die Afd hat ja zwei Ziele:
> 1. Abschottung.
> 2. Sozialstaat abschaffen.



Also son bisschen CSU und FPD halt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo sind die Belege das bei G20 die Demokratie und der Staat durch die Randalierer bekämpft wurden? Weil sie das behauptet haben umd ihren Wunsch nach Vandalismus rechtfertigen zu können?



Stimmt, Linksextremisten sind ja quasi dafür bekannt, den Staat zu "lieben" 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Rund 32.000 Tote jährlich, natürlich nicht einzeln zuordenbar auf die einzelnen Hersteller, aber übrigens, wieviele Tote gabs den bei G20 im einzelnen?



Quelle?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na aber sowas von, immerhin ist ja auch jeder bei G20, der von der Polizei verprügelt wurde, Linksextremist gewesen und hat es verdient.



Nicht jeder.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt war es noch so halbwegs eine soziale Marktwirtschaft, auch wen gewisse wirtschaftsliberale Terroristen das scheinbar anders sehen, darum bruachen wir auch dringend ein robusteres Vorgehen und mehr Härte von Justiz und Politik!



Nur das die Politik genau dafür steht. Und scheinbar findet das die Mehrheit der Wähler auch gut so. RRG findet ja (zum Glück) keine Mehrheit.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Quelle?



Einfach mal beim Umweltbundesamt reinschauen.
Gesundheitsrisiken der Bevolkerung in Deutschland durch Feinstaub | Umweltbundesamt


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, Linksextremisten sind ja quasi dafür bekannt, den Staat zu "lieben"



Stimmt und die wirtschaftsliberalen Terroristen "lieben" Gesetze die sie zum Steuern zahlen anregen sollen ja auch so sehr. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Quelle?



Diesel-Affare: 38.000 Todesfalle durch erhohten Stickoxid-Ausstoss - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Da ist sogar von 38.000 jährlich die rede... 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nicht jeder.



Ach doch nicht? 
Aber ist auch egal, wir brauchen trotzdem ein robusteres Vorgehen und mehr Härte!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur das die Politik genau dafür steht. Und scheinbar findet das die Mehrheit der Wähler auch gut so. RRG findet ja (zum Glück) keine Mehrheit.



AfD und NPD finden zum Glück auch keine Mehrheit...


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach mal beim Umweltbundesamt reinschauen.
> Gesundheitsrisiken der Bevolkerung in Deutschland durch Feinstaub | Umweltbundesamt



Gleich im dritten Satz:



> Die vorliegenden Schätzungen...



Auf Deutsch, man hat geraten.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> AfD und NPD finden zum Glück auch keine Mehrheit...



Und in Berlin konnte man eine große Koalition abwählen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf Deutsch, man hat geraten.



Man muss das eben genauer ermitteln. 
Aber du kannst ja gerne alles abstreiten.
Das hat die Tabak Industrie Jahrelang auch gemacht und Studien in Auftrag gegeben, die ihre Meinung bestätigt und am Ende war klar, was Rauchen anrichten kann.
Mit Asbest war das nicht anders. Die Industrie hat sich mit Händen und Füßen gewehrt und am Ende musste man eingestehen, dass Asbest nicht soo gut für die Gesundheit ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gleich im dritten Satz:
> 
> Auf Deutsch, man hat geraten.



Oh ja, also muss das alles frei erfunden sein, verdammte Lügenämter auch!

Übrigens ist schätzen und raten nicht das gleiche...


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt und die wirtschaftsliberalen Terroristen "lieben" Gesetze die sie zum Steuern zahlen anregen sollen ja auch so sehr.



Für Schlupflöcher ist die Politik zuständig. Das Ausnutzen von Grauzonen ist meines Wissens nach nicht strafbar.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Diesel-Affare: 38.000 Todesfalle durch erhohten Stickoxid-Ausstoss - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Da ist sogar von 38.000 jährlich die rede...



A) Schätzungen.
B) Die gesamte EU kommt auf 11.400 Tote. 

Mal als Vergleich:

Gesundheit: Jedes Jahr 121.000 Tote durch Rauchen in Deutschland

15.000 Tote jahrlich: Drogentod durch Alkohol: Deutschland ist Problem-Nation

Dann lasst uns Rauchen und Saufen verbieten, ist ja offensichtlich viel schädlicher als der Diesel.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach doch nicht?



Es war nie die Rede von allen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> AfD und NPD finden zum Glück auch keine Mehrheit...



Dann stehen die Chancen ja gut, für Schwarz-Gelb. Na das wird doch noch eine Freude hier 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oh ja, also muss das alles frei erfunden sein, verdammte Lügenämter auch!



Wo auch immer ich das behauptet habe.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Übrigens ist schätzen und raten nicht das gleiche...



Na dann kann man die Toten doch auch obduzieren und die Todesart feststellen, für belastbare Zahlen. Nur könnte man dann unter Umständen nicht mehr so schön Stimmung gegen den Diesel machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Für Schlupflöcher ist die Politik zuständig. Das Ausnutzen von Grauzonen ist meines Wissens nach nicht strafbar.



Stimmt, verdammt Grauzonen und Schlupflöcher beim Abgsaskandal aber auch... 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Schätzungen.
> B) Die gesamte EU kommt 11.400 Tote.
> 
> Mal als Vergleich:
> ...



Waren bei G20 auch nur ein paar hundert, maximal tausend Randalierer. 
Aber Kaaruzo muss ja wieder relativieren, kennt man ja schon von ihm... 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es war nie die Rede von allen.



Und spielt doch keine Rolle, wir brauchen trotzdem mehr Härte und Robustheit von Staat und Justiz und der Polizei!


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist doch beim Rauchen nicht anders. Das ist halt der Preis der Freiheit.



Das kann man aber auch verbieten.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann lasst uns Rauchen und Saufen verbieten, ist ja offensichtlich viel schädlicher als der Diesel.



Bin ich für. 
Aber versuch mal das Saufen bei Seehofer zu verbieten.
Die Alkohlindustrie wird schon mit ihren Lobbyisten scharren, wenn auch nur einer mal was dagegen sagt.
Deswegen gibt es ja auch immer den Spruch, dass ein Glas Wein am Abend nicht schadet, sondern gesund sein kann.
Absolut lächerlich.


----------



## efdev (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann lasst uns Rauchen und Saufen verbieten, ist ja offensichtlich viel schädlicher als der Diesel.


Dir ist klar wie dämlich und unpassend die Argumentation ist? 
Ich hoffe es zumindest ansonsten wäre das sehr bedenklich  .


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Dir ist klar wie dämlich und unpassend die Argumentation ist?
> Ich hoffe es zumindest ansonsten wäre das sehr bedenklich  .



Ist es ihm nicht ansonsten hätte er auch bereits gemerkt das ich ihn die ganze Zeit exakt mit seiner eigenen Argumentation aus dem G20-Thread aufziehe.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, verdammt Grauzonen und Schlupflöcher beim Abgsaskandal aber auch...



Jetzt entscheide dich doch mal. Abgasskandal oder Steuern zahlen. Was genau soll dein Argument jetzt sein.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Waren bei G20 auch nur ein paar hundert, maximal tausend Randalierer.



Die den Staat bedrohen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das kann man aber auch verbieten.



Gut, dann können wir noch eine ziemliche lange Liste machen, von Sachen, die man verbieten kann, weil sie tödlich oder potenziell tödlich sind.

Alleine das ganze Sitzen vorm PC (was wir hier ja gerade machen), ist so gefährlich.

Langes Sitzen ist genauso tödlich wie Rauchen 

Also Sitzen auch gleich verbieten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Bin ich für.



Alles zu verbieten, was potenziell gefährlich oder tödlich ist? Dann können wir das Leben auch gleich sein lassen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist es ihm nicht ansonsten hätte er auch bereits gemerkt das ich ihn die ganze Zeit exakt mit seiner eigenen Argumentation aus dem G20-Thread aufziehe.



Ist mir mehr als bewusst, nur hinkt der Vergleich seit dem ersten Beitrag. Und was an Linksextremismus so "witzig" ist, würde ich ja auch gerne im entsprechenden Thread erfahren, nur leider schweigen sich die ganzen Ditfurths darüber aus. Lasst uns lieber eine Petition gegen die Polizei starten.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist mir mehr als bewusst, nur hinkt der Vergleich seit dem ersten Beitrag.



Der hinkt kein bisschen mehr als deine absurd überzogenen Forderungen aus dem G20-Thread, nur du meinst halt hier würde es hinken, blos bei dir hinkt halt nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der hinkt kein bisschen mehr als deine absurd überzogenen Forderungen aus dem G20-Thread, nur du meinst halt es würde hinken.



Meine Forderung, dass man gegen linke Gewalt genauso vorgeht, wie gegen rechte?

Ist aber auch echt gemein von mir. Gut, lasst uns linke Gewalt komplett ignorieren und die Polizei mit durch den Verfassungschutz beobachten. Die Polizei ist ja offensichtlich die "schlimmere" Bedrohung .


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gut, dann können wir noch eine ziemliche lange Liste machen, von Sachen, die man verbieten kann, weil sie tödlich oder potenziell tödlich sind.
> 
> Alleine das ganze Sitzen vorm PC (was wir hier ja gerade machen), ist so gefährlich.
> 
> ...



Nur schadet es nur dir selbst.


Im Zweifel legt man sich eben ganz hin.


----------



## der-sack88 (2. August 2017)

@Kaaruzo
Sorry, aber wer Umweltverschmutzung und Klimawandel mit "bin ja eh tot" rechtfertigt und soziale Gerechtigkeit mit angeblichem Neid relativiert disqualifiziert sich nur selbst. Und wenn man außer "mir egal" keine Argumente hat muss man eigentlich auch nicht diskutieren.
Und sich bei so einer menschenverachtenden ******* auch noch wundern, wenn einem hier vorgeworfen wird, eher mehr als weniger braun angehaucht zu sein...


Das Problem mit dem Alkohol ist ein anderes. Jeder kann sich ohne Probleme daheim sein Bier brauen, und das wesentlich unauffälliger als z.B. die Hanfplanze auf dem Balkon.
Und besser als die Industrieplörre schmeckts auch.
Ich denke die Geschichte spricht bezüglich Prohibition eine klare Sprache.
Und dass das Gläschen Wein durchaus positiv sein kann, steht für mich außer Frage. Genau wie gutes Essen ist ein gutes Glässchen Wein (oder ein gutes Bier, ein guter Single Malt...) einfach eine hervorragende Medizin fürs Hirn.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Meine Forderung, dass man gegen linke Gewalt genauso vorgeht, wie gegen rechte?
> 
> Ist aber auch echt gemein von mir. Gut, lasst uns linke Gewalt komplett ignorieren und die Polizei mit durch den Verfassungschutz beobachten. Das ist ja die "wahre" Bedrohung für uns.



Nö, das man mehr Härte und robusteres Vorgehen bei der Polizei benötigen würde, nur wegen ein paar hundert randalierenden Idioten und obwohl garnicht geklärt ist ob man das benötigt, oder ob ein Dudde und andere da nicht bewusst sogar gewisse Bilder provoziert haben, was nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich ist wen man mal zurück schaut.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur schadet es nur dir selbst.



Wenn es um Schädigung Dritter gibt, auch da hätten wir ganz andere Baustellen:

Schifffahrt: Das schmutzigste Gewerbe der Welt bleibt auf Kurs 

15 Schiffe sind also für soviel Schadstoffe verantwortlich, wie ca. 750 Mio. Autos.

Als Vergleich die *weltweiten* Zahlen an Autos.

•  Weltweiter Kfz-Bestand bis 2014 | Statistik

Wenn wir also wirklich was für die Luft tun wollen, das ginge viel einfacher und schneller und würde deutlich weniger Menschen negativ treffen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Sorry, aber wer Umweltverschmutzung und Klimawandel mit "bin ja eh tot" rechtfertigt und soziale Gerechtigkeit mit angeblichem Neid relativiert disqualifiziert sich nur selbst.



Offensichtlich bin ich da in guter Gesellschaft. Die aktuellen Prognosen sehen ja nicht danach aus, als wenn diesen Themen für die Mehrheit der Wähler relevant wären. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und sich bei so einer menschenverachtenden ******* auch noch wundern, wenn einem hier vorgeworfen wird, eher mehr als weniger braun angehaucht zu sein...



Ach, wer nicht stramm auf Klimakurs ist, ist also ein "Brauner". Gut zu wissen 

Wusste ich es doch, CDU/CSU und FDP, alles "braune". Wie können die es nur wagen, die Wirtschaft zu schützen. Wir sollten diese Leute in Haft nehmen, im Namen der Umwelt und fürs Klima.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nö, das man mehr Härte und robusteres Vorgehen bei der Polizei benötigen würde, nur wegen ein paar hundert randalierenden Idioten und obwohl garnicht geklärt ist ob man das benötigt, oder ob ein Dudde und andere da nicht bewusst sogar gewisse Bilder provoziert haben, was nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich ist wen man mal zurück schaut.



Also gibt es keine linke Gewalt, oder wie lautet dein Fazit?


----------



## der-sack88 (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Offensichtlich bin ich da in guter Gesellschaft. Die aktuellen Prognosen sehen ja nicht danach aus, als wenn diesen Themen für die Mehrheit der Wähler relevant wären.




Na dann ist ja alles gut!




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach, wer nicht stramm auf Klimakurs ist, ist also ein "Brauner". Gut zu wissen
> 
> Wusste ich es doch, CDU/CSU und FDP, alles "braune". Wie können die es nur wagen, die Wirtschaft zu schützen. Wir sollten diese Leute in Haft nehmen, im Namen der Umwelt und fürs Klima.




Schwachsinn.
Wer ein egoistischer Unsympath ist, für den andere Menschen inkl. der eigenen Nachkommen Abfall sind, hat eben das Menschenbild eines Nazis. Oder das eine Neoliberalen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wusste ich es doch, CDU/CSU und FDP, alles "braune". Wie können die es nur wagen, die Wirtschaft zu schützen.



Tja, vermutlich weil es nicht mit der Verdfassung und dem Eid vereinbar ist.
Aber was macht das schon, wie hat es Westerwelle schon schön formuliert?

"Die Politik muss der Dienstleister der Wirtschaft sein!"

Nur zu dumm das auch ein Westerwelle im Eid aber folgendes geschworen hat:

„Ich schwöre, dass ich meine Kraft *dem Wohle des deutschen Volkes  widmen, seinen Nutzen mehren, Schaden von ihm wenden*, das Grundgesetz  und die Gesetze des Bundes wahren und verteidigen, meine Pflichten  gewissenhaft erfüllen und Gerechtigkeit gegen jedermann üben werde. So  wahr mir Gott helfe.“

Wie passt es da nur zusammen das man sich konkret als Dienstleister der Wirtschaft versteht, aber eigentlich im Interesse aller Deutschen zu handeln hat? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also gibt es keine linke Gewalt, oder wie lautet dein Fazit?



Mein Fazit lautet wie es schon zum G20 Gipfel lautete. Es gibt linke Gewalt, es braucht nicht mehr und bessere Mittel um diese zu bekämpfen, sondern lediglich den Willen dazu!
Den immerhin, die vorhandenen Mittel scheinen gegen Rechte Gewalt ja auch auszureichen, warum tun sie es aber angeblich nicht gegen Linke Gewalttäter?


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja alles gut!



Seh ich doch auch so 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wer ein egoistischer Unsympath ist, für den andere Menschen inkl. der eigenen Nachkommen Abfall sind



Wo auch immer ich von Abfall sprach.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> hat eben das Menschenbild eines Nazis. Oder das eine Neoliberalen.



Soll ich dich so verstehen, dass Neoliberale und Nazis auf einer Stufe für dich stehen?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...



Zum Thema Eid:

AMTSEID: Nur so dahingesagt



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mein Fazit lautet wie es schon zum G20 Gipfel lautete. Es gibt linke Gewalt, es braucht nicht mehr und bessere Mittel um diese zu bekämpfen, sondern lediglich den Willen dazu!



Gut, sollte ich das im G20 Thread überlesen habe, tut es mir leid. Ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt nicht erinnern, dass du das so explizit geschrieben hast.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Den immerhin, die vorhandenen Mittel scheinen gegen Rechte Gewalt ja auch auszureichen, warum tun sie es aber angeblich nicht gegen Linke Gewalttäter?



Diese Frage könnte man ja erörtern, nur habe ich das Gefühl, dass das nicht erwünscht ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Soll ich dich so verstehen, dass Neoliberale und Nazis auf einer Stufe für dich stehen?



Ganz ehrlich, schau ich mir so manche Äußerung aus neoliberaler Ecke an ist deren Weltbild garnicht immer soweit entfernt von denen der Nationalsozialisten...


----------



## der-sack88 (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo auch immer ich von Abfall sprach.




Du hast geschrieben, dass andere Menschen dir egal sind, explizit die hunderte Millionen Toten, die durch den Klimawandel (vor allem durch Hunger, aber auch z.B. direkt durch Klimakatastrophen) zu erwarten sind. Für mich klingt dass so, als seien Menschen für dich nichts wert.
Entschuldige, wenn "Abfall" unter Umständen ein wenig zu drastisch für dich klingt.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Soll ich dich so verstehen, dass Neoliberale und Nazis auf einer Stufe für dich stehen?




Für beide sind Menschen nichts wert bzw. entmenschlicht. Ob man jetzt beim Basteln einer V2 verhungert oder in Bangladesh beim Nähen für wenige Cent unter Gebäuden begraben wird, beides spricht dafür, dass Menschen nichts zählen und nur nach als Rohstoff genutzt werden. Und immerhin sprichst du dich jetzt seit Wochen hier im Forum innerhalb des Systems für Polizeigewalt auch gegenüber friedlichen Andersdenkenden aus...
Insofern finde ich also schon, dass es durchaus Parallelen gibt. In anderen Bereichen gibts natürlich schon große Unterschiede. Aber was den Wert des Menschen betrifft...


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, schau ich mir so manche Äußerung aus neoliberaler Ecke an ist deren Weltbild garnicht immer soweit entfernt von denen der Nationalsozialisten...



Also bei aller berechtiger (und unberechtiger) Kritk am Neoliberalismus. Den Unterschied zum Nationalsozialismus (eine der gewalttätigsten und brutalsten Ideologien) sollte einem sofort ins Auge springen.

Ich empfinde das als krasse Verhamlosung nationalsozialistischer Verbrechen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also bei aller berechtiger (und unberechtiger) Kritk am Neoliberalismus. Den Unterschied zum Nationalsozialismus (eine der gewalttätigsten und brutalsten Ideologien) sollte einem sofort ins Auge springen.
> 
> Ich empfinde das als krasse Verhamlosung nationalsozialistischer Verbrechen.



Im Grunde hat "der-sack" es ja schon geschrieben.
Menschen als Rohstoff zu sehen und sie für irgendwelche Billigware zu verheizen, die mehr Umsatz und Gewinn bringen soll, ist nicht weniger menschenverachtend als Menschen wegen Hautfarbe, Religion, politischer Gesinnung, oder Genen umbringen zu wollen.
Das hat nichts mit einer Verharmlosung des einen oder einer überzogenen Gleichsetztung des anderen zu tun, sondern ist schlicht eine sachliche Feststellung.

In beiden Vorstellungen ist das menschliche Leben im allgmeinen ein Gut mit nahezu bedeutungslosem Wert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ..



Sorry, wir reden hier über eine Ideologie, den den mörderischsten Krieg der Menschheitsgeschichte verursacht hat und die schlimmsten, wenn nicht das schlimmste Verbrechen der Menschheit begangen hat.

Das mit Fällen sozialer Ungerechtigkeit zu vergleichen, ist in meinen Augen Verharmlosung nationalsozialistischer Verbrechen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Du hast geschrieben, dass andere Menschen dir egal sind, explizit die hunderte Millionen Toten, die durch den Klimawandel (vor allem durch Hunger, aber auch z.B. direkt durch Klimakatastrophen) zu erwarten sind. Für mich klingt dass so, als seien Menschen für dich nichts wert.



Was ich *tatsächlich* geschrieben habe, war das:

"Dann geh hin und ändere was, wenn es dich stört."



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Für beide sind Menschen nichts wert bzw. entmenschlicht. Ob man jetzt beim Basteln einer V2 verhungert oder in Bangladesh beim Nähen für wenige Cent unter Gebäuden begraben wird, beides spricht dafür, dass Menschen nichts zählen und nur nach als Rohstoff genutzt werden.



Das nationalsozialistische Deutschland hat unzählige Verbrechen begangen. Eines davon war "Vernichtung durch Arbeit." Hast du auch nur im Ansatz dafür Beweise, dass das in Bangladesh ähnlich ist?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und immerhin sprichst du dich jetzt seit Wochen hier im Forum innerhalb des Systems für Polizeigewalt auch gegenüber friedlichen Andersdenkenden aus...



Na, dann sollte es doch ein leichtes für dich sein, mir diese Stelle zu zeigen, oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sorry, wir reden hier über eine Ideologie, den den mörderischsten Krieg der Menschheitsgeschichte verursacht hat und die schlimmsten, wenn nicht das schlimmste Verbrechen der Menschheit begangen hat.
> 
> Das mit Fällen sozialer Ungerechtigkeit zu vergleichen, ist in meinen Augen Verharmlosung nationalsozialistischer Verbrechen.



Und wer vergleicht hier bitte die Qualität der begangener Verbrechen?
Es geht um idiologische Überschneidungen, nicht um die Qualität der Verbrechen.

Ansonsten dürftest du auch nichts mehr mit dem Kommunismus, der Monarchie und der einen oder anderen anderen Idiologie mehr vergleichen, weil Verbrechen, sogar in größeren Maßstäben, haben am Ende alle irgendwann mal begangen, man denke da nur mal an den Belgischen König Leopold II. und seinen grausamen und zutiefst unmenschlichen Handlungen in belgisch-Kongo!

Darf ich deshalb jetzt keine Vergleiche mehr zu Monarchien ziehen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es geht um idiologische Überschneidungen, nicht um die Qualität der Verbrechen.



Gut, dann reden wir über die Ideologie.

Das nationalsozialistische Deutschland wollte aktiv mehrere Millionen Menschen ermorden. Ein Mittel dazu war die "Vernichtung durch Arbeit".

Gibt es auch nur im Ansatz dafür Beweise, dass das heute auf der Welt durch eine Regierung so praktiziert wird? Mir wird höchstens noch Nordkorea und ihre Straflager einfallen.

Wie gesagt, ich betrachte den Vergleich als schwere Verharmlosung nationalsozialistischer Verbrechen.


----------



## der-sack88 (2. August 2017)

Oder dem Kapitalismus, man bedenke die bis heute andauernde Diskriminierung von Minderheiten in den USA! Der Rassismus, die Verfolgung Andersdenkender auf Verdacht hin unter McCarthy, der 11. September 1973 inkl. die Folgen der anschließenden Militärdiktatur...

Am besten, wir ziehen einfach wieder in unsere Höhlen. Jedes Modell, auf dem bisher eine Gesellschaft aufgebaut wurde, stand früher oder später für Verbrechen. Also einfach die Gesellschaft an sich überwinden und alles wird gut.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das nationalsozialistische Deutschland wollte aktiv mehrere Millionen Menschen ermorden. Ein Mittel dazu war die "Vernichtung durch Arbeit".



Sorry, einfach nicht korrekt. Vernichtung durch Arbeit war nur ein Teilaspekt der Vernichtungsstrategie der erst dann wirklich an Bedeutung gewann als der Bedarf an Arbeitskräften für die Rüstungsindustrie akuter wurde weil man immer mehr Arbeiter für den Krieg einzog. Bis etwa 1942 spielte Vernichtung durch Arbeit nur eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle, der Höhepunkt wurde erst 1944/45 erreicht.

Davon ab fand Vernichtung durch Arbeit auch nur Anwendung auf Individuen die idiologisch unerwünscht waren (Juden, Zigeuner, Kommunisten, ect.)
Darüber hinaus gab es aber noch Millionen von Zwangsarbeitern die nicht in den Bereich der Vernichtung durch Arbeit vielen, deren Leben aber ebenfalls als entberlich eingstuft wurde und wo man entsprechend auch nicht mehr Wert für selbiges entgegen brachte.
Beispiele dafür wären Polen, Russen, Franzosen, Tschechen, ect.
Dort gab es, wie gesagt, kein Ziel die Personen durch Arbeit gezielt zu vernichten, der Wert dieser Personen wurde aber trotzdem nicht als allzu hoch eingestuft und man sah sie im Grunde als entbehrliche Arbeitskräfte für die Wirtschaft an.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. August 2017)

Gelten  für die neoliberalen, 
Erzieherin und Menschen die in Pflegeberufe Arbeiten als  Leistungsträger?


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Gelten  für die neoliberalen,
> Erzieherin und Menschen die in Pflegeberufe Arbeiten als  Leistungsträger?



Nur wen sie in privaten Einrichtungen arbeiten wo du als die Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmende Person selbst für zahlen musst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, einfach nicht korrekt. Vernichtung durch Arbeit war nur ein Teilaspekt der Vernichtungsstrategie der erst dann wirklich an Bedeutung gewann als der Bedarf an Arbeitskräften für die Rüstungsindustrie akuter wurde weil man immer mehr Arbeiter für den Krieg einzog. Bis etwa 1942 spielte Vernichtung durch Arbeit nur eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle, der Höhepunkt wurde erst 1944/45 erreicht.
> 
> Davon ab fand Vernichtung durch Arbeit auch nur Anwendung auf Individuen die idiologisch unerwünscht waren (Juden, Zigeuner, Kommunisten, ect.)
> Darüber hinaus gab es aber noch Millionen von Zwangsarbeitern die nicht in den Bereich der Vernichtung durch Arbeit vielen, deren Leben aber ebenfalls als entberlich eingstuft wurde und wo man entsprechend auch nicht mehr Wert für selbiges entgegen brachte.
> ...



Wir gleiten jetzt ziemlich weit ab, aber schon im Wanseeprotokoll ist (auch wenn nicht wortwörtlich so niedergeschrieben) der Gedanke von Vernichtung durch Arbeit zu finden. Das ganze war so geplant und durchgeführt.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir gleiten jetzt ziemlich weit ab, aber schon im Wanseeprotokoll ist (auch wenn nicht wortwörtlich so niedergeschrieben) der Gedanke von Vernichtung durch Arbeit zu finden. Das ganze war so geplant und durchgeführt.



Und von wann ist das Protokoll? 1942... 

Und ich weiß jetzt nicht was du mit deiner Aussage in Frage stellen willst.
Nur weil die Vernichtung durch Arbeit gegen idiologische Gegner später aus wirtschaftlicher Zwangslage gezielt eingesetzt wurde trifft das, wie geäußert, nicht auf alle Menschen zu die vom dritten Reich zur Arbeit Zwangsverpflichtet wurden, ebenfalls wie ausgeführt.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Alles zu verbieten, was potenziell gefährlich oder tödlich ist? Dann können wir das Leben auch gleich sein lassen.



Man könnte auch die Steuern anheben.
Die Abgaben auf Strom sind sehr hoch.
Man könnte die Abgaben auf Alkohol auch erhöhen.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte auch die Steuern anheben.
> Die Abgaben auf Strom sind sehr hoch.
> Man könnte die Abgaben auf Alkohol auch erhöhen.



Bei Alkohol 
Wie in Norwegen?

In Türkei kostet ein Kiste efes 36 Euro

Dann gibt es aber ein volksaufstand:S


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und von wann ist das Protokoll? 1942...



Und ab wann begann der Völkermord der Nationalsozialisten im großen Umfang?

Könnten wir jetzt trotzdem mal zum unsprünglichen Thema zurückkehren?



Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte auch die Steuern anheben.
> Die Abgaben auf Strom sind sehr hoch.
> Man könnte die Abgaben auf Alkohol auch erhöhen.



Höhere Steuern auf Tabakprodukte und Alkohol habe ich null Probleme.

Nur das mit dem Strom verstehe ich nicht. Meinst du damit die aktuelle Situation?


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sorry, wir reden hier über eine Ideologie, den den mörderischsten Krieg der Menschheitsgeschichte verursacht hat und die schlimmsten, wenn nicht das schlimmste Verbrechen der Menschheit begangen hat.



Wie vielen Menschen hat denn die Ideologie Kapitalismus schon das Leben gekostet?
Im Mittelmeer jedenfalls schon eine Menge.
Keine Ahnung, wie viele Grubenunglücke es in China pro Jahr gibt und wie viele Menschen dabei ums Leben kommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie vielen Menschen hat denn die Ideologie Kapitalismus schon das Leben gekostet?



Millionen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie vielen Menschen hat denn die Ideologie Kapitalismus schon das Leben gekostet?



Sag du es mir. Bin auf den Nachweis gespannt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Im Mittelmeer jedenfalls schon eine Menge.



Ich dachte, die machen sich freiwillig auf den Weg? Wenn ich morgen im Auto einen tödlichen Ufall habe, ist ja auch nicht der Kapitalismus schuld (ausgenommen ein Neoliberaler Selbstmörder tötet mich mit Vorsatz, weil er durch den Schaden für Wirtschaftsaufschwung bei der Abschleppfirma sorgen will )



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie viele Grubenunglücke es in China pro Jahr gibt und wie viele Menschen dabei ums Leben kommen.



Richtig. Unglücke. Das sind keine vorsätzlichen Handlungen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig. Unglücke. Das sind keine vorsätzlichen Handlungen.



Wen das Unglück durch bessere Ausrüstung, die man aber eingespart hat um rentabler zu sein, provoziert ist es schon bis zu einem gewissen Grad Vorsatz, weil man ein mögliches Unglück billigend in kauf nimmt.
Und Kriege sind auch klar vorsätzliche Handlungen.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. August 2017)

Solche Firmen wie nestle können wir mitverbieten 

Nestle | Wir klauen das Wasser der 3.Welt - YouTube


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wen das Unglück durch bessere Ausrüstung die man eingespart hat um rentabler zu sein provoziert ist es schon bis zu einem gewissen Grad Vorsatz, weil man das Unglück provoziert.



Wo wird das Unglück "provoziert"?  Das Leben beinhaltet immer Risiko. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und Kriege sind auch klar vorsätzliche Handlungen.



Und welcher Krieg hat gleich nochmal den Grund "Kapitalismus"?


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen im Auto einen tödlichen Ufall habe, ist ja auch nicht der Kapitalismus schuld (ausgenommen ein Neoliberaler Selbstmörder tötet mich mit Vorsatz, weil er durch den Schaden für Wirtschaftsaufschwung bei der Abschleppfirma sorgen will )



Merkst du nicht, wie bescheuert der Vergleich ist? 



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Solche Firmen wie nestle können wir mitverbieten
> 
> Nestle | Wir klauen das Wasser der 3.Welt - YouTube



Shell ist für die Ölverschmutzung des Niger Deltas verantwortlich.
Vermutlicher Schaden für die Umwelt -- 100 Milliarden Dollar oder so.
Interessiert aber niemanden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Merkst du nicht, wie bescheuert der Vergleich ist?



Wieso? Ich habe mich doch freiwillig ins Auto gesetzt. Das ist halt das Risiko im Leben.

Ich habe mich bewusst auf dieses Risiko eingelassen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo wird das Unglück "provoziert"?  Das Leben beinhaltet immer Risiko.





Sorry, aber das hast du verdient.
Wen ich bewust das Risiko erhöhe indem ich Ausrüstung einspare hat das nichts mit einem Stück weit Risiko zu tun das auch immer mit guter Ausrüstung bestehen kann, dann ist das schlicht Vorsatz!
Das muss selbst jemand wie du verstehen, aber anscheinend willst du es nur nicht verstehen, wie so oft...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und welcher Krieg hat gleich nochmal den Grund "Kapitalismus"?



Viele Kriege der USA hatten auch wirtschaftliche Interessen zum Ziel (Kuba, Irak, Syrien, ect.).
Ergo spielen natürlich kapitalistische Gedankengänge eine Rolle, bei den wirtschaftlichen Gedankengängen und militärischen Handlungen.


----------



## Grestorn (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Scheiß drauf, bei G20 war es auch nur ein kleiner Teil der randaliert hat und alle sollen dafür bluten!
> Also hör auf hier relativieren zu wollen!
> Du machst dich damit nur mitschuldig!



Sicher sind beim G20 nicht alle schuldig gewesen und das habe ich auch nie behauptet. Wieso sich friedliche Demonstranten durch die Randalierer schuldig gemacht haben sollen, ist mir schleierhaft. Und wie Du mir das Wort im Mund rumdrehst ist geradezu widerlich. 

Wenn ein Demonstrant einen Randalierer gedeckt hat, dann ist er freilich mitschuldig. Er tut das dann auch noch ohne Not. Der VW Mitarbeiter dagegen, der die Klappe gehalten hat statt die Machenschaften zu verraten, hat immerhin seine Existenz (Job), die auf dem Spiel stand. Dafür habe ich schon deutlich mehr Verständnis (auch wenn ich es dennoch nicht richtig finde). 

Ich bin echt gespannt, wie weit Du noch in Meiner Meinung sinkst. Viel Raum ist da nicht mehr.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich habe mich doch freiwillig ins Auto gesetzt. Das ist halt das Risiko im Leben.
> 
> Ich habe mich bewusst auf dieses Risiko eingelassen.



Dann braucht man sich auch über zu wenig Überwachung und Verbrechensbekämpfung sorgen machen. Gehört eben zum Risiko, das man Opfer einer Straftat wird, wobei das Risiko von der Leiter zu fallen noch deutlich höher ist. 
Genauso wie es eben Risiko ist, wenn man sein Auto in Hamburg während des G20 Gipfels parkt und sich dann wundert, das es brennt. War ja vorher schon angekündigt.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Viele Kriege der USA hatten auch wirtschaftliche Interessen zum Ziel (Kuba, Irak, Syrien, ect.).
> Ergo spielen natürlich kapitalistische Gedankengänge eine Rolle, bei den wirtschaftlichen Gedankengängen und militärischen Handlungen.



Viele Kriege?
Welcher denn nicht? 
Ich würde sagen, dass alle Kriege der USA wirtschaftliche Interessen haben und wenns nur darum geht, die heimische Rüstungsindustrie mit neuen Aufträgen zu versorgen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wen ich bewust das Risiko erhöhe indem ich Ausrüstung einspare hat das nichts mit einem Stück weit Risiko zu tun das auch immer mit guter Ausrüstung bestehen kann, dann ist das schlicht Vorsatz!



Firma wechseln. Das ist doch das Schöne am Kapitalismus 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Viele Kriege der USA hatten auch wirtschaftliche Interessen zum Ziel (Kuba, Irak, Syrien, ect.)



Kuba war politisch, Irak war geostrategisch genau wie Syrien.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann braucht man sich auch über zu wenig Überwachung und Verbrechensbekämpfung sorgen machen. Gehört eben zum Risiko, das man Opfer einer Straftat wird, wobei das Risiko von der Leiter zu fallen noch deutlich höher ist.



Ich sags ja, wir beenden alle unser Leben. Ist doch viel zu gefährlich. Und tödlich enden wird das ganz auch noch, viel zu gefährlich weiterzuleben


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich bin echt gespannt, wie weit Du noch in Meiner Meinung sinkst. Viel Raum ist da nicht mehr.



Ach du hast eine Meinung, merkt man bis dato selten wirklich was von, vor allem das die Meinung auch irgend einer durchdachten Schlussfolgerung folgt... 
Und ehrlich gesagt, ist es mir auch persöhnlich zimlich egal was du, auf Grund von irgendwelchen falsch aufgefassten Befindlichkeiten, von mir hälst.

Ich bin nicht hier um mir irgend jemandes Ansehen zu verdienen.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kuba war politisch,



Kuba war eher ideologisch, denn man wollte den Kapitalismus verteidigen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kuba war eher ideologisch, denn man wollte den Kapitalismus verteidigen.



Gegen eine verbrecherische Ideologie. Eine Ideologie unter der Kuba immer noch leidet.

Aber hey, immerhin gibt es keine bösen Wirtschaftskonzerne auf Kuba, so hat das auch was positives


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich sags ja, wir beenden alle unser Leben. Ist doch viel zu gefährlich. Und tödlich enden wird das ganz auch noch, viel zu gefährlich weiterzuleben



Wäre für die Natur auf unserem Planeten auf jeden Fall ein Vorteil.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kuba war eher ideologisch, denn man wollte den Kapitalismus verteidigen.



Kuba war auch duraus zu einem gewissen Teil wirtschaftlich. Bis zur Revolution lebten dort auch nicht wenige Amerikaner und gab es dort auch einige Vermögenswerte, da Kuba ein beliebtes Ziel für amerikanische Touristen war. 
Es gab also durchaus auch wirtschaftliche Interessen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wäre für die Natur auf unserem Planeten auf jeden Fall ein Vorteil.



Ach der Planet hat schon andere Spezies überlebt, er wird auch den Menschen überleben, da mache ich mir keinen Sorgen.

Und in ein paar Miliarden Jahren (wenn die Sonne ihr Endstadium erreicht) ist die Diskussion eh beendet (zumal die Erde schon lange vor dem Ende der Sonne wegen steigender Temperaturen unbewohnbar wird).


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gegen eine verbrecherische Ideologie. Eine Ideologie unter der Kuba immer noch leidet.
> 
> Aber hey, immerhin gibt es keine bösen Wirtschaftskonzerne auf Kuba, so hat das auch was positives



Kuba hat immerhin ein besseres Gesundheitssystem als die USA. 
Die Menschen werden dort versorgt, ohne danach in Schulden zu ertrinken. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gab also durchaus auch wirtschaftliche Interessen.



Verdammt. Also doch wirtschaftliche Interessen.  
Es geht immer um wirtschaftliche Interessen - wieso muss ich immer Recht haben?


----------



## Grestorn (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach du hast eine Meinung, merkt man bis dato selten wirklich was von, vor allem das die Meinung auch irgend einer durchdachten Schlussfolgerung folgt...
> Und ehrlich gesagt, ist es mir auch persöhnlich zimlich egal was du, auf Grund von irgendwelchen falsch aufgefassten Befindlichkeiten, von mir hälst.
> 
> Ich bin nicht hier um mir irgend jemandes Ansehen zu verdienen.



Na, ich hatte mal ne relativ hohe Meinung von Dir. Aber Du hast dich als radikaler linker geoutet hier. Und Extremisten, egal welcher Seite, sind für mich das größte Problem der Gesellschaft. Die Wahrheit liegt nie im Extremen. 

Und dass Du ausgerechnet mir vorwirfst, ich würde die Dinge nicht durchdenken, zeigt nur, dass Du Dir nie die Mühe machst, meine Texte überhaupt zu lesen, geschweige denn, die Gedanken mal nachzuvollziehen. Aber das ist schon ok, man kann das auch nicht von jedem erwarten. 

Einen schönen guten Abend wünsche ich Dir.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kuba hat immerhin ein besseres Gesundheitssystem als die USA.
> Die Menschen werden dort versorgt, ohne danach in Schulden zu ertrinken.



Verdammte Sozialisten! Wie soll man da noch sein System der Schuldknechtschaft aufrecht erhalten.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kuba hat immerhin ein besseres Gesundheitssystem als die USA.
> Die Menschen werden dort versorgt, ohne danach in Schulden zu ertrinken.



Und die höchste Alphabetisierungsrate von Lateinamerika. 
Alphabetisierungsraten im weltweiten Landeruberblick


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kuba hat immerhin ein besseres Gesundheitssystem als die USA.
> Die Menschen werden dort versorgt, ohne danach in Schulden zu ertrinken.



Na dann auf nach Kuba, ins Bauern- und Arbeiterparadies.

Weiß gar nicht, warum soviele Kubaner aus diesem Paradies fliehen wollen. 

PS: Kuba war vor der Revolution eines der reichsten Länder Lateinamerikas. Und dann setzte mal wieder der "Siegeszug" des Sozialismus ein.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und die höchste Alphabetisierungsrate von Lateinamerika.
> Alphabetisierungsraten im weltweiten Landeruberblick



Dann kann man trotz wirtschaftlicher Not, Stromausfällen und Verhaftung wegen falscher politischer Betätigung immerhin schreiben. Hat ja auch was für sich


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Na, ich hatte mal ne relativ hohe Meinung von Dir. Aber Du hast dich als radikaler linker geoutet hier. Und Extremisten, egal welcher Seite, sind für mich das größte Problem der Gesellschaft. Die Wahrheit liegt nie im Extremen.



Ah ja, damit sieht man nur das du entweder meine Posts nicht ließt, oder verstehst, sonst wäre dir vieleicht auch mal der nachfolgende aufgefallen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...die-bundestagswahl-2017-a-14.html#post8967929

oder der:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...die-bundestagswahl-2017-a-15.html#post8967961

Aber schon klar, das ich Linksextremist bin und nicht lesen kann, das beweist gerade ehr wer anders. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Kuba war vor der Revolution eines der reichsten Länder  Lateinamerikas. Und dann setzte mal wieder der "Siegeszug" des  Sozialismus ein.



Stimmt und der Reichtum war im Besitz von weniger als 5% der Bewohner Kubas, während nahezu der ganze Rest Bettelarm war, ja warum nur konnte das nicht gut gehen...


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2017)

Die Armut liegt an der Handelsperre.


----------



## Grestorn (2. August 2017)

Wie kann eine Gesellschaftsform, die nur durch Zwang und Unterdrückung von Opposition und abweichender Meinung funktioniert, für irgendjemanden erstrebenswert sein, selbst wenn in ihr unzweifelhaft bestimmte Dinge besser laufen als woanders? Der Preis ist einfach zu hoch.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Verdammte Sozialisten! Wie soll man da noch sein System der Schuldknechtschaft aufrecht erhalten.



Ja, echt erschreckend.
Da versucht die Politik alles, damit die Versicherungskonzerne weiterhin Milliarden scheffeln können und dann gibt es ein Land, wo der Staat sich um die Gesundheit der Bevölkerung kümmert, denn das ist ja die Aufgabe des Staates.
Ist einfach unverantwortungslos.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2017)

Die Bildung ist in den ist in den USA ja auch privatisiert. Insbesondere auf dem Land wird oft auf der Farm von Privatlehrern unterrichtet. 
Was dabei rauskommt sieht man ja daran, was für einen nichtsnutzigen Vollidioten die zum Präsidenten gewählt haben.


----------



## Grestorn (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ah ja, damit sieht man nur das du entweder meine Posts nicht ließt, oder verstehst, sonst wäre dir vieleicht auch mal der nachfolgende aufgefallen:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...die-bundestagswahl-2017-a-14.html#post8967929
> 
> ...



Leider funktionieren die Links bei mir nicht (wie seit einiger Zeit alle Links auf einzelne Postings). Kannst Du mir vielleicht die Postingnummern im Thread sagen? Damit ich weiß, was Du meinst?


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Armut liegt an der Handelsperre.



Genau, der Sozialismus ist eingetlich total dufte, aber immer sind die anderen Schuld. 

Und was nützt einem eigentlich das Schreiben auf Kuba, wenn der Staat einen massiv unterdrückt? Wart ihr im G20 Thread nicht alle einhellig gegen staatliche Repression? Wie passt das mit eurer Vorliebe für Kuba zusammen?

Da  habt ihr mal einen wirklichen Polizeistaat mit Willkür und Unterdrückung.

Aber hey, die Leute können schreiben 

PS: Nach deinem Link hat Nordkorea auch eine der höchsten Alphabetisierungsraten der Welt. Dann ist ja alles dufte, oder?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Bildung ist in den ist in den USA ja auch privatisiert.



Bildungssystem in den Vereinigten Staaten – Wikipedia



> Die meisten Schüler in den Vereinigten Staaten besuchen staatliche Schulen. Diese werden aus Steuergeldern finanziert, sodass die Eltern kein Schulgeld zahlen müssen. Etwa 10 % der US-Schüler besuchen Privatschulen (private schools); für diese muss ein Schulgeld bezahlt werden.



Liest sich total privatisiert, wenn ca. 90% der Schüler auf staatliche Schulen gehen, die aus Steuergeldern finanziert werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Bildung ist in den ist in den USA ja auch privatisiert. Insbesondere auf dem Land wird oft auf der Farm von Privatlehrern unterrichtet.
> Was dabei rauskommt sieht man ja daran, was für einen nichtsnutzigen Vollidioten die zum Präsidenten gewählt haben.



Da hinkt aber dein Vergleich, der war sogar auf einer staatlichen Militärschule und kommt aus der Stadt und nicht vom Land wo er nur vom Privatlehrer unterrichtet worden wäre. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau, der Sozialismus ist eingetlich total dufte, aber immer sind die anderen Schuld.
> 
> Und was nützt einem eigentlich das Schreiben auf Kuba, wenn der Staat  einen massiv unterdrückt? Wart ihr im G20 Thread nicht alle einhellig  gegen staatliche Repression? Wie passt das mit eurer Vorliebe für Kuba  zusammen?
> 
> Da  habt ihr mal einen wirklichen Polizeistaat mit Willkür und Unterdrückung.



Niemand will hier den Kommunismus, oder Sozialismus nach DDR-Prägung haben. Obwohl, so oft wie du jetzt schon davon geschrieben hast bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher das du ihn nicht evt. doch unterschwellig eigentlich haben willst.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2017)

Ich meinte auch eher die Wähler die den gewählt haben. Die kommen hauptsächlich aus der rassistischen Landbevölkerung, die noch nie im Ausland war. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau, der Sozialismus ist eingetlich total dufte, aber immer sind die anderen Schuld.
> 
> Und was nützt einem eigentlich das Schreiben auf Kuba, wenn der Staat einen massiv unterdrückt? Wart ihr im G20 Thread nicht alle einhellig gegen staatliche Repression? Wie passt das mit eurer Vorliebe für Kuba zusammen?
> 
> ...



Woher weißt du denn von der Unterdrückung, warst du schon mal da? Oder doch nur die US-Propaganda, die den Feind natürlich schlecht machen will.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Kuba ist super.
Strände. 
Hübsche Frauen. 
Tolle Drinks. 
Kein Kaaruzo.


----------



## Grestorn (2. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Woher weißt du denn von der Unterdrückung, warst du schon mal da? Oder doch nur die US-Propaganda, die den Feind natürlich schlecht machen will.



Meint ihr das wirklich ernst? Es ist echt erschreckend welches Bild ihr habt. Tipp: Reist in das Land und redet mit den Leuten. Vielen Leuten, nicht nur ausgewählten.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Meint ihr das wirklich ernst? Es ist echt erschreckend welches Bild ihr habt. Tipp: Reist in das Land und redet mit den Leuten. Vielen Leuten, nicht nur ausgewählten.



Du kannst ja in die Türkei fliegen und Urlaub machen.
Dort gibt es inzwischen ein Regime, das jeden einsperrt, der nicht gleichgeschaltet ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst ja in die Türkei fliegen und Urlaub machen.
> Dort gibt es inzwischen ein Regime, das jeden einsperrt, der nicht gleichgeschaltet ist.



Sind dort ja auch alles Terroristen die Erdogan verhaften lässt.


----------



## Grestorn (2. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst ja in die Türkei fliegen und Urlaub machen.
> Dort gibt es inzwischen ein Regime, das jeden einsperrt, der nicht gleichgeschaltet ist.



Stimmt. Und? Was hat das mit Kuba zu tun?

Oder unterstellst Du mir, dass ich Erdogans Regime gut finde? Oder verharmlose?

P.S.: Ihr glaubt natürlich, dass auch die deutsche Wikipedia von USA und rechten Kräften unterwandert ist. Deswegen ist dieser Link auch völlig überflüssig.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2017)

Hab letztens welche im Zug getroffen, die gerade vom Flughafen aus dem Türkeiurlaub waren. 

Hatte die auch mal gefragt, wie die Situation dort ist. Die wussten von nichts, nicht mal, in welcher Region der Ort wo sie waren "Side" liegt.

Da passt der Spruch aus Matrix wieder "Unwissenheit ist ein Segen".


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Nö, aber Urlaub machen hat ja erst mal nichts mit der Regierung des Landes zu tun.
Es gibt genug, die nach Ägypten fliegen und die Regierung ist alles andere als stabil.

Aber was hat das jetzt alles noch mit der Bundestagswahl zu tun?


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Niemand will hier den Kommunismus, oder Sozialismus nach DDR-Prägung haben. Obwohl, so oft wie du jetzt schon davon geschrieben hast bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher das du ihn nicht evt. doch unterschwellig eigentlich haben willst.



So eine Art Stockholm-Syndrom, oder wie? 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Woher weißt du denn von der Unterdrückung, warst du schon mal da? Oder doch nur die US-Propaganda, die den Feind natürlich schlecht machen will.



Warum genau wohnst du im Land des "Klassenfeind"? Würde mich ernsthaft interessieren.



Threshold schrieb:


> Kuba ist super.
> Strände.
> Hübsche Frauen.
> Tolle Drinks.



Keine freien Wahlen, keine Gewaltenteilung, keine Presse-, Rede-, Meinungsfreiheit.

Aber hey, die Strände sind toll, die Drinks auch und fast alle können lesen. Wiegt sich also eigentlich auf, oder wie?


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hab letztens welche im Zug getroffen, die gerade vom Flughafen aus dem Türkeiurlaub waren.
> 
> Hatte die auch mal gefragt, wie die Situation dort ist. Die wussten von nichts, nicht mal, in welcher Region der Ort wo sie waren "Side" liegt.



Passt doch, den politischen Stand kennen die wahrscheinlich auch nur noch aus dem letzten Schulunterricht, oder vom hörensagen auf der Straße.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Keine freien Wahlen, keine Gewaltenteilung, keine Presse-, Rede-, Meinungsfreiheit.



Kein G20 Gipfel. Kein Trump.
Herrlich.


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum genau wohnst du im Land des "Klassenfeind"? Würde mich ernsthaft interessieren.



Warum wohnst du denn hier?


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So eine Art Stockholm-Syndrom, oder wie?



Vieleicht, wer weiß das schon? 

Nachher fängst du noch an einen Urlaub in Nordkorea zu buchen und entscheidest dich dann spontan da zu bleiben weil es dir doch unerwartet gut gefällt im dort gelebten Kommunismus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kein G20 Gipfel. Kein Trump.
> Herrlich.



Das wiegt also deiner Meinung nach mehr, als die von mir genannten Punkte?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum wohnst du denn hier?



Vermutlich weil ich (aufgrund US-Propaganda) Kapitalismus und Demokratie besser finde, als Sozialismus und Unterdrückung.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vieleicht, wer weiß das schon?
> 
> Nachher fängst du noch an einen Urlaub in Nordkorea zu buchen und entscheidest dich dann spontan da zu bleiben weil es dir doch unerwartet gut gefällt im dort gelebten Kommunismus.



Hey, wenn schon Dennis Rodman da war, wie schlimm kann es denn wirklich sein?


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2017)

Hab ich gesagt, das ich gegen Demokratie bin? Ich bin gegen die Industrie und Bankenlobby die ihre Interessen durchdrückt und dabei kaum Steuern zahlt. Siehe Dieselgipfel. 

Die zahlen auf Gewinne unter 5% Steuern (genau 1,7% in DE, 2,2% USA), während man als normaler Arbeiter bei 49% liegt. 

Wahl 2017 im ZDF: Strampeln, schuften, abgehangt - ZDFmediathek (u.a. Steuern und Abgaben der Arbeiter)
Steueroasen: Steuern sinken, offentliche Gesundheits- und Bildungsausgaben auch | ZEIT ONLINE
Neues Wirtschaftswunder - Wer gewinnt beim Aufschwung? - ZDFmediathek (u.a. Steuern auf Unternehmensgewinne)


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hab ich gesagt, das ich gegen Demokratie bin?



Kannst du mir denn weiterhelfen und erklären wie dieser Post zu verstehen ist:



DKK007 schrieb:


> Woher weißt du denn von der Unterdrückung, warst du schon mal da? Oder doch nur die US-Propaganda, die den Feind natürlich schlecht machen will.



In Kuba wird also nicht unterdrückt?

Kuba ist eine funktionierende Demokratie mit Gewaltenteilung und allem drum und dran?


----------



## der-sack88 (3. August 2017)

Wie jeder weiß, ist Unterdrückung nur gut, wenn sie von rechts kommt.

Wo wir grade in der Gegend sind, '78 sah man in Argentinien überhaupt kein Problem daran, neben Folterkellern zu kicken, Pinochet fand man hierzulande ja auch teilweise ganz toll.
Aber da sind ja auch Linke gefoltert und ermordet worden, war also alles in Ordnung. Daran hätte sich die Polizei in Hamburg mal ein Beispiel nehmen sollen, oder, Kaaruzo?


----------



## Grestorn (3. August 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wie jeder weiß, ist Unterdrückung nur gut, wenn sie von rechts kommt.



Ach ja? Ist pure Agitation und dem Gegenüber absurde Ansichten in die Schuhe zu schieben, tatsächlich alles was ihr an Argumenten aufbringen könnt?

Wer fand denn Pinochet toll? 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber da sind ja auch Linke gefoltert und ermordet worden, war also alles in Ordnung. Daran hätte sich die Polizei in Hamburg mal ein Beispiel nehmen sollen, oder, Kaaruzo?



Und der hiesigen Polizei Folterabsichten zu unterstellen, oder auch nur in irgendeiner Weise zu assoziieren, wie tief soll das Niveau noch gehen? Und einem Forenmitglied diese Absicht anzudichten ist geradezu unterirdisch. 

Was passiert, wenn die Staatsmacht und Polizei von einer extrem linken Regierung gesteuert wird, sieht man gerade in Venezuela. Wie findet ihr das? Oder sind die Bilder in den Medien in Euren Augen alle manipuliert?

Auch hier: Extreme Meinungen, egal ob in der Regierung oder im Volk, helfen nie sondern führen nur zu Gewalt. Extreme wollen IHR einseitiges Weltbild immer der ganzen Welt aufdrücken. Mit Gewalt, denn Du wirst die Masse der Menschen kaum dauerhaft mit extremen, einseitigen Ansichten überzeugen können.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ah ja, damit sieht man nur das du entweder meine Posts nicht ließt, oder verstehst, sonst wäre dir vieleicht auch mal der nachfolgende aufgefallen:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...die-bundestagswahl-2017-a-14.html#post8967929
> 
> ...



Bald bist du auch noch  ein   Kommunisten nazi   
Commie Nazi.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn die Staatsmacht und Polizei von einer extrem linken Regierung gesteuert wird, sieht man gerade in Venezuela. Wie findet ihr das? Oder sind die Bilder in den Medien in Euren Augen alle manipuliert?



Das gleiche passiert in der Türkei.


----------



## Grestorn (3. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das gleiche passiert in der Türkei.



Was, dass die Medien manipuliert werden? Oder dass die (hier rechte) Staatsmacht brutal gegen das eigene Volk vorgeht? 

Vollkommen richtig. Siehe den letzten Abschnitt meines Beitrags. "Extreme Meinungen, egal ob in der Regierung oder im Volk, helfen nie sondern führen nur zu Gewalt.... "

Wieso denkt ihr eigentlich immer, wir würden rechten Extremismus decken, nur weil wir den linken kritisieren? Permanent schwingt dieser Vorwurf mit, bei Postings gegen Kaaruzo oder mir. Ist es so schwer vorstellbar, dass man in der Mitte steht, Extremismus von beiden Seiten ablehnt, Gewalt grundsätzlich ablehnt, Einschränkung von Freiheit - so lange dies nicht zum Schaden Dritter missbraucht wird - ablehnt? Muss jeder, der nicht Eurer Meinung ist, gleich ein Rechter sein?

Oder seid ihr wie der Mann, der am Nordpol steht... Und alle Menschen, auch die Finnen, als Südländer bezeichnet?


----------



## Tengri86 (3. August 2017)

Kaaruzo soll politisch Mitte sein ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wie jeder weiß, ist Unterdrückung nur gut, wenn sie von rechts kommt.
> 
> Wo wir grade in der Gegend sind, '78 sah man in Argentinien überhaupt kein Problem daran, neben Folterkellern zu kicken, Pinochet fand man hierzulande ja auch teilweise ganz toll.
> Aber da sind ja auch Linke gefoltert und ermordet worden, war also alles in Ordnung. Daran hätte sich die Polizei in Hamburg mal ein Beispiel nehmen sollen, oder, Kaaruzo?



Und es wiederholt sich, was schon im G20 Thread der Fall war. Linke Gewalt darf es nicht geben. Jede Diskussion darüber wird sofort beendet.

Es ging die ganze Zeit um Kuba (und die Aussage eines Users, die Berichte über die Unterdrückung in Kuba wären "US-Propganda") und wenn man das Thema vertieft, dann wird sofort irgendwo eine überzogenes Gegenbeispiel konstruiert.


----------



## blautemple (3. August 2017)

Soso "gegen Gewalt und gegen die Einschränkung der Freiheit", gleichzeitig aber "robusteres" Vorgehen der Polizei fordern. So ganz passt das aber nicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Soso "gegen Gewalt und gegen die Einschränkung der Freiheit", gleichzeitig aber "robusteres" Vorgehen der Polizei fordern. So ganz passt das aber nicht



Genauso wenig wie die "Polizeigewalt" und "Repression" zu verurteilen, um im Gegenzug einen Staat zu verklären, der unter anderem auch auf diesen beiden Punkte aufgebaut ist.

Komisch, dass du diesen Widerspruch nicht anprangerst. Man darf sich selbst denken warum?


----------



## der-sack88 (3. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ach ja? Ist pure Agitation und dem Gegenüber absurde Ansichten in die Schuhe zu schieben, tatsächlich alles was ihr an Argumenten aufbringen könnt?




Also die Forderung, Linke zur Not mit Polizeigewalt zu unterdrücken wird hier seit G20 so oft wiederholt, dass man glauben könnte, da hängt die Platte.
Da ist nichts mit anderen absurde Absichten in die Schuhe schieben.




Grestorn schrieb:


> Wer fand denn Pinochet toll?




Der Strauß z.B..
Gut, der war eh ein kranker Psycho, der auch die Apartheid ganz geil fand, aber auch sonst war der rechte Diktator damals doch deutlich genehmer als der vorherige demokratisch gewählte Präsident. Und Typen wie Kissinger sind ja hierzulande heute noch sehr gern gesehen.




Grestorn schrieb:


> Und der hiesigen Polizei Folterabsichten zu unterstellen, oder auch nur in irgendeiner Weise zu assoziieren, wie tief soll das Niveau noch gehen? Und einem Forenmitglied diese Absicht anzudichten ist geradezu unterirdisch.
> 
> Was passiert, wenn die Staatsmacht und Polizei von einer extrem linken Regierung gesteuert wird, sieht man gerade in Venezuela. Wie findet ihr das? Oder sind die Bilder in den Medien in Euren Augen alle manipuliert?
> 
> Auch hier: Extreme Meinungen, egal ob in der Regierung oder im Volk, helfen nie sondern führen nur zu Gewalt. Extreme wollen IHR einseitiges Weltbild immer der ganzen Welt aufdrücken. Mit Gewalt, denn Du wirst die Masse der Menschen kaum dauerhaft mit extremen, einseitigen Ansichten überzeugen können.




Wo liest du denn raus, dass ich der Polizei irgendwas unterstelle? DER Polizei schon mal nicht. Natürlich gibt ein paar kaputte Individuen, die zur Polizei gehen um ihren Gewaltfantasien freien Lauf zu lassen, aber das rechtfertigt nicht, die alle über einen Kamm zu scheren. Trotzdem: generell gibt die Polizei momentan ein schlechtes Bild ab: gleichzeitig friedliche Demonstranten vermöbeln, während ein paar Straßen weiter Randalierer marodierend durch die Stadt ziehen, ist eher unschön.

Mir gings in dem Post wirklich nur um Karuuzo, der hier seit G20 den Polizeistaat propagiert und es toll findet, dass auch auf friedliche Demonstranten eingedroschen wird. Was meinst du, wo die 111 Seiten im entsprechenden Thread herkommen?
Da er Kuba oder Venezuela so eine Unterdrückung vorhält, in Deutschland aber diese Unterdrückung fordert, wollte ich ihm nur mal die Doppelmoral vor Augen führen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. August 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Also die Forderung, Linke zur Not mit Polizeigewalt zu unterdrücken wird hier seit G20 so oft wiederholt, dass man glauben könnte, da hängt die Platte.



Wenn diese Forderung so oft wiederholt wird, sollte es doch ein leichtes für dich sein, einen Beitrag diesbezüglich zu zitieren, oder?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Mir gings in dem Post wirklich nur um Karuuzo, der hier seit G20 den Polizeistaat propagiert und es toll findet, dass auch auf friedliche Demonstranten eingedroschen wird.



Und auch diese zwei Behauptungen kannst du natürlich belegen, ja?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Da er Kuba oder Venezuela so eine Unterdrückung vorhält, in Deutschland aber diese Unterdrückung fordert, wollte ich ihm nur mal die Doppelmoral vor Augen führen.



1) Die Stelle wo ich eine Unterdrückung wie in Kuba oder Venezuela fordere, bitte mal zeigen. Ansonsten lass die Unterstellung.

2) Die Doppelmoral hier ist wohl eher, in Deutschland von "Polizeigewalt" zu reden und dann ein Land wie Kuba zu verklären und kubanische Unterdrückung als "US-Propaganda" zu bezeichnen.

Nur auf diese Doppelmoral gehst du natürlich nicht ein. Warum bloß? Darf man sich das selbst denken?


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn diese Forderung so oft wiederholt wird, sollte es doch ein leichtes für dich sein, einen Beitrag diesbezüglich zu zitieren, oder?



Ich biete #927, wer bietet mehr? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...burg-g20-und-die-krawalle-93.html#post8955164


----------



## der-sack88 (3. August 2017)

In diesem Post forderst du eine noch härtere Vorgehensweise der Polizei, hier rechtfertigst du Polizeigewalt gegenüber friedlichen Demonstranten damit, dass sie "beim nächsten Mal eben friedliche sein sollen".
Hab nur die letzten Seiten überflogen, und gerade die langen, zerstückelten Posts mit Quotes nach jedem Satz sind mir zu anstrengend zu lesen, als dass ich mich jetzt durch 111 Seiten grabe.

Und sorry, aber noch mehr (ungerechtfertigte) Gewalt geht für mich schon in Richtung Polizeistaat.
Gerade aktuell klingt es schon ein bisschen nach Venezuela, wenn man fordert, gegen größtenteils friedliche Demonstranten noch mehr Gewalt anzuwenden.

Aber da wir ja demnächst wählen dürfen und Gott sei Dank weder AfD noch NPD an einer Regierung beteiligt sein werden dürfte die Diskussion obsolet sein, trotz politischer Brandstifter auf Seiten der Polizei und der Rechtspopulisten.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kuba ist eine funktionierende Demokratie mit Gewaltenteilung und allem drum und dran?



Warst du schon mal da? 
Die Stones waren jedenfalls mal da und ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die unterdrückt wurden. 

Und wer sagt, dass Demokratie unbedingt Kapitalismus als Wirtschaftsform haben muss?
Die Menschen müssen sich endlich mal von den Ismen befreien.
Egal ob Kapitalismus, Kommunismus, Sozialismus, Islamismus, Katholizismus, Buddhismus, Jediismus.
OK, Jediismus ist super.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warst du schon mal da?
> Die Stones waren jedenfalls mal da und ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die unterdrückt wurden.
> 
> Und wer sagt, dass Demokratie unbedingt Kapitalismus als Wirtschaftsform haben muss?
> ...



Obwohl der kodex der Sith, sich gut anhört
Sith-Lords | Star Wars - The Old Republic Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia
Nur  wird  sie leider falsch umgesetzt  

Wegen dir hab ich jetzt Lust auf swtor oder kotor !

Du linker Jedi halunke


----------



## Grestorn (3. August 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Kaaruzo soll politisch Mitte sein ?



Genau wie ihr mir ständig rechtes Gedankengut unterstellt, so macht ihr das auch bei Kaaruzo. Viele hier stehen einfach am Nordpol und schaun auf all die Südländer herab, merken es aber nicht mal.


----------



## Grestorn (3. August 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Also die Forderung, Linke zur Not mit Polizeigewalt zu unterdrücken wird hier seit G20 so oft wiederholt, dass man glauben könnte, da hängt die Platte.
> Da ist nichts mit anderen absurde Absichten in die Schuhe schieben.



Du hast in Deinem Satz ein wichtiges Wort unterschlagen. "Linke _*Randalierer*_ zur Not...". Es ist absolut ungehörig und verachtenswert, dem anderen eine Intention zu unterstellen, in dem man z.B. ein solches Wort weglässt. Ein Wort, das viel essentieller ist, als das Wort "Linke", denn da kann genauso gut "Rechte" oder gar nichts stehen. Wichtig ist, dass "Randalierer zur Not mit Polizeigewalt zu unterdrücken sind", egal welcher politischer Couleur sie sind. 

Oder meinst Du, dass wir besser die Anarchie einführen sollten? Mit der Folge, dass nur noch das Recht des Stärkeren gilt?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Der Strauß z.B..
> Gut, der war eh ein kranker Psycho, der auch die Apartheid ganz geil fand, aber auch sonst war der rechte Diktator damals doch deutlich genehmer als der vorherige demokratisch gewählte Präsident.


Ich widerspreche Dir in Deiner Einschätzung über Strauß nur wenig. Lediglich die Wortwahl finde ich überzogen, aber im Kern hast Du recht. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wo liest du denn raus, dass ich der Polizei irgendwas unterstelle?


Das wird doch in diesem Thread ohne Unterlass gemacht. Und Kaaruzo hast Du mit dem Satz indirekt unterstellt, er würde es gut finden, wenn die Polizei Leute foltern würde.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Mir gings in dem Post wirklich nur um Karuuzo, der hier seit G20 den Polizeistaat propagiert und es toll findet, dass auch auf friedliche Demonstranten eingedroschen wird. Was meinst du, wo die 111 Seiten im entsprechenden Thread herkommen?
> Da er Kuba oder Venezuela so eine Unterdrückung vorhält, in Deutschland aber diese Unterdrückung fordert, wollte ich ihm nur mal die Doppelmoral vor Augen führen.



Also ist das Verhindern von Randale bei gleichzeitigem Zulassen friedlicher Demonstrationen bei Dir "Unterdrückung"? Interessante Sichtweise. Zumal der Polizei ja andererseits von den selben Leuten vorgehalten wird, sie hätten die Schanze absichtlich geopfert (was wohl auch stimmt). Nur passt das nicht mit dem Wort "Unterdrückung" zusammen...



der-sack88 schrieb:


> In diesem Post forderst du eine noch härtere Vorgehensweise der Polizei, hier rechtfertigst du Polizeigewalt gegenüber _*friedlichen*_ Demonstranten damit, dass sie "beim nächsten Mal eben _*friedliche sein sollen*_".



Umm... Wie bitte? Liest Du Dir eigentlich durch, was Du schreibst? Wie kann man von jemandem, der bereits friedlich ist, fordern, dass er friedlicher sein soll?

Die Links funktionieren bei mir immer noch nicht, egal von wem. Ich hab auch kein Posting #927, wie das von DKK erwähnte, der Thread hat für mich nur um die 230 Postings. Was läuft hier schief?


Die unfassbare Romantik, mit der Kuba verklärt wird, ist für mich echt schwer nachvollziehbar. Aber ich kann ja genauso wenig nachvollziehen, dass es Menschen gibt (und gar nicht wenig), deren höchstes Lebensziel ist, sich einer anderen Person vollkommen zu unterwerfen, keine Entscheidungen treffen zu müssen und nur ihr in jeder Hinsicht zu dienen (ein gar nicht so seltener sexueller Fetisch). 

Die subjektive Realität von Menschen, die Träume und Ziele unterscheiden sich halt über ein riesiges Spektrum. Also muss ich wohl auch akzeptieren, dass sich Menschen das Leben in einem voll durchregulierten Staat wünschen, in dem zwar für alle mehr oder weniger irgendwie gesorgt wird, aber jede persönliche Entfaltung, jedes politische oder wirtschaftliche Engagement - wenn es nicht auf Linie liegt - unterdrückt wird. MEINE Welt ist das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## der-sack88 (3. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Du hast in Deinem Satz ein wichtiges Wort unterschlagen. "Linke _*Randalierer*_ zur Not...". Es ist absolut ungehörig und verachtenswert, dem anderen eine Intention zu unterstellen, in dem man z.B. ein solches Wort weglässt. Ein Wort, das viel essentieller ist, als das Wort "Linke", denn da kann genauso gut "Rechte" oder gar nichts stehen. Wichtig ist, dass "Randalierer zur Not mit Polizeigewalt zu unterdrücken sind", egal welcher politischer Couleur sie sind.
> 
> Oder meinst Du, dass wir besser die Anarchie einführen sollten? Mit der Folge, dass nur noch das Recht des Stärkeren gilt?




Es ging bei der Kritik an der Polizeiarbeit grundsätzlich um die Gewalt gegenüber den friedlichen Demonstranten. Und in diesem Zusammenhang wurde eben (siehe Zitate weiter unten) ein noch härteres Vorgehen gefordert.




Grestorn schrieb:


> Das wird doch in diesem Thread ohne Unterlass gemacht. Und Kaaruzo hast Du mit dem Satz indirekt unterstellt, er würde es gut finden, wenn die Polizei Leute foltern würde.




Das war nicht zu 100% Ernst gemeint und ich hoffe auch so zu erkennen... aber auch hier: es wurde eben noch mehr unangebrachte und vor allem unrechtmäßige Gewalt gefordert.





Grestorn schrieb:


> Also ist das Verhindern von Randale bei gleichzeitigem Zulassen friedlicher Demonstrationen bei Dir "Unterdrückung"? Interessante Sichtweise. Zumal der Polizei ja andererseits von den selben Leuten vorgehalten wird, sie hätten die Schanze absichtlich geopfert (was wohl auch stimmt). Nur passt das nicht mit dem Wort "Unterdrückung" zusammen...




Bei mir ist das Zusammenschlagen von friedlichen Demonstranten Unterdrückung. Dass man gleichzeitig die Randalierer ignoriert macht die Sache nur noch schlimmer.




Grestorn schrieb:


> Umm... Wie bitte? Liest Du Dir eigentlich durch, was Du schreibst? Wie kann man von jemandem, der bereits friedlich ist, fordern, dass er friedlicher sein soll?
> 
> Die Links funktionieren bei mir immer noch nicht, egal von wem. Ich hab auch kein Posting #927, wie das von DKK erwähnte, der Thread hat für mich nur um die 230 Postings. Was läuft hier schief?




Keine Ahnung was schief läuft, bei mir funktionieren die Links.

Aber hier nochmal:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja eher, wie man angesichts der Bilder nicht fordern kann, dass der Staat noch robuster vorgeht.
> 
> So ist das halt mit Meinungen, sie sind verschieden.



Hier fordert er noch mehr Polizeigewalt, Post #1103.


Hierauf:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor allem könnte man dann nicht so einfach alle einem unangenehmen Diskussionsrichtungen unter den Tisch fallen lassen und Nebensätze mit provokanten Meinungsäußerungen beziehungsweise aus der Nase gezogenen Behauptungen zum neuen Thema erklären. Womit wir beim Thema wären: Ist hier eigentlich noch irgendjemand beim Thema? Oder geht es nur noch um den Schreibstil von Leuten, die diesen seit Jahren systematisch anwenden um sich jeder sachlichen Argumentation zu entziehen und trotzdem überall ihren hetzerischen Senf dazugeben zu können?
> 
> Als Hilfestellung:
> Thema dieses Threads sind eigentlich die Ereignisse in Hamburg. Kurz zusammengefasst: Die Polizei übt tagelang in Eigenregie den Ausnahmezustand im Zentrum einer Großstadt aus, löst *ausdrücklich richterlich genehmigte Veranstaltungen* auf und nimmt hunderte Leute zum Teil für mehr als einen Tag in Gewahrsam. Das alles im Namen der Sicherheit und zur Verhinderung von Ausschreitungen durch "8500 linksautonome, gewalttätige Extremisten". Als im weiteren Verlauf einige hundert *zwar mutmaßlicherweise gewaltbereite, aber nicht -tätige Extremisten sich polizeilichen Anweisungen wiedersetzen kommt es zu intensiven Einsätzen polizeilicher Gewalt gegen mehrheitlich friedliche Personen* (nicht aber zur Festnahme einer nenneswerten Anzahl von Straftätern), auf die anschließend ein paar dutzend gewalttätige linksautonome Extremisten und ein paar weitere dutzend anderer Grawalos ohne erkennbare politische Agenda mit Ausschreitungen reagieren, die sich nach kurzer Zeit auf ein Gebiet von wenigen hundert Metern Umkreis konzentrieren. Die Polizei reagiert hierauf mit studenlanger Duldung, die intensive Sachbeschädigung und spektakuläre Nachrichten ermöglicht. Als schließlich eingegriffen wird, kommt es nur zu wenigen Verhaftungen.
> ...




antwortet er so:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal friedlich sein, dann muss die Polizei nicht entsprechend reagieren. Ob im Eifer des Gefechts die Polizei mal ein wenig über die Stränge geschlagen hat, das wird ja gerade ermittelt.



Posts #1082 und #1083.

Die Opfer der Gewalt sollen doch bitte das nächste Mal friedlich sein. Als Antwort auf die Feststellung, dass die Opfer der Gewalt mehrheitlich friedlich waren und die marodierenden Randalierer geduldet wurden.
Heißt einfach nur, dass friedliche Demonstranten in Zukunft doch bitte friedlich sein sollen. Sie waren eben "nur" friedlich und haben Schelle von der Polizei damit vollauf verdient.



Und ich kann mich irren, aber auf mich sind die Kuba-Posts entweder nicht Ernst gemeint, wahr oder sollen nur zeigen, dass die Polizeigewalt, die man sich hier anscheinend wünscht, in anderen Ländern kritisiert wird.
Niemand behauptet, dass Kuba das Paradies auf Erden ist, jeder weiß, dass es zig Länder gibt, in denen es den Menschen besser geht als dort. Auf der anderen Seite würde die ganze bescheuerte Diskussion nicht ausarten, wenn man auf der anderen Seite mal eingestehen würde, dass manches eben doch besser funktioniert als im Raubtierkapitalismus in Reinform, Stichwort Gesundheitssystem verglichen z.B. mit den USA. DA würde ich nämlich genau so wenig leben wollen wie in Kuba.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und ich kann mich irren, aber auf mich sind die Kuba-Posts entweder nicht Ernst gemeint, wahr oder sollen nur zeigen, dass die Polizeigewalt, die man sich hier anscheinend wünscht, in anderen Ländern kritisiert wird.
> Niemand behauptet, dass Kuba das Paradies auf Erden ist, jeder weiß, dass es zig Länder gibt, in denen es den Menschen besser geht als dort. Auf der anderen Seite würde die ganze bescheuerte Diskussion nicht ausarten, wenn man auf der anderen Seite mal eingestehen würde, dass manches eben doch besser funktioniert als im Raubtierkapitalismus in Reinform, Stichwort Gesundheitssystem verglichen z.B. mit den USA. DA würde ich nämlich genau so wenig leben wollen wie in Kuba.



Denk daran, dass es seit 50 Jahren ein Wirtschaftsembargo gegen Kuba gibt.
Ich will ein Land mal sehen, wie es aussieht, wenn es seit 50 Jahren nicht voll im Welthandel agieren kann.

Dass Kuba eine Diktatur im Mantel des Sozialismus ist, sollte klar sein. Trotzdem geht es den Menschen dort besser als z.B in Nord Korea oder in vielen Staaten Afrikas, wo es Diktaturen gibt, die auf massiven Kapitalismus setzen und das Land ausbeuten.
Dass wir uns glücklich schätzen können, in einer freien Demokratie leben zu können, sollte ebenso offensichtlich sein.
Nichtsdestotrotz kann und sollte man auch unsere Lebensweise kritisieren, denn unser Wohlstand ist nun mal einerseits auf Pump gebaut -- woher sonst sollte der Staat 2,2 Billionen Euro Schulden haben -- und andererseits dass wir Länder, die sich nicht wehren können, ausbeuten. Sei es wegen Rohstoffe oder billige Arbeitskraft.


----------



## Grestorn (3. August 2017)

Dass es uns gut geht und es ein Unglechgewicht auf der Welt gibt, möchte ich gar nicht bestreiten. Die Selbstkasteiung, dass nur wir bösen Ausbeuter daran Schuld sind, möchte ich aber auch nicht unterschreiben.

Die Schulden hat der Staat übrigens hauptsächluch bei Banken und Lebensversicherungen. Kurz: Der Staat nimmt das Geld vom eigenen und fremden Bürgern auf. Die Zinsen, die der Staat zahl (wenn es so etwas wie Zinsen gibt), zahlt er deswegen letzlich in die Altersvorsorge der Bevölkerung ein. Und in die Mehrung des Kapitals der Teile der Bevölkerung, die sich leisten können, in Staatsanleihen zu investieren.

Besser wäre dennoch, wenn der Staat keinen Schuldendienst und Zinsen zu tragen hätte, und statt dessen direkt in das Sozialsystem investieren könnte. Aber wie ich vor einige Posts in gerade diesem Thread (glaube ich) lernen musste, ist das ein höchst  neoliberaler Gedanke und höchst unlinks.


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2017)

Allerdings kann man die Zinsen für Staatsanleihen vollkommen vergessen. In Deutschland liegen die aktuell bei 0,49%. Da bekomme ich selbst auch meinem Girokonto mehr. 

Rendite Anleihen | Staatsanleihen - boerse.de


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Besser wäre dennoch, wenn der Staat keinen Schuldendienst und Zinsen zu tragen hätte, und statt dessen direkt in das Sozialsystem investieren könnte. Aber wie ich vor einige Posts in gerade diesem Thread (glaube ich) lernen musste, ist das ein höchst  neoliberaler Gedanke und höchst unlinks.



Das geht leider nicht mehr, mittlerweise ist der Staat so hoch verschuldet,

das gerade mal die Zinslast etwas gedrückt werden kann 

In 10 Jahren wird wohl unsere Infrastruktur das Level von Kenia erreichen


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Dass es uns gut geht und es ein Unglechgewicht auf der Welt gibt, möchte ich gar nicht bestreiten. Die Selbstkasteiung, dass nur wir bösen Ausbeuter daran Schuld sind, möchte ich aber auch nicht unterschreiben.
> 
> Die Schulden hat der Staat übrigens hauptsächluch bei Banken und Lebensversicherungen. Kurz: Der Staat nimmt das Geld vom eigenen und fremden Bürgern auf. Die Zinsen, die der Staat zahl (wenn es so etwas wie Zinsen gibt), zahlt er deswegen letzlich in die Altersvorsorge der Bevölkerung ein. Und in die Mehrung des Kapitals der Teile der Bevölkerung, die sich leisten können, in Staatsanleihen zu investieren.
> 
> Besser wäre dennoch, wenn der Staat keinen Schuldendienst und Zinsen zu tragen hätte, und statt dessen direkt in das Sozialsystem investieren könnte. Aber wie ich vor einige Posts in gerade diesem Thread (glaube ich) lernen musste, ist das ein höchst  neoliberaler Gedanke und höchst unlinks.



Das Problem ist, dass die Zinsausgaben für den Staat irgendwann mal die Steuereinnahmen überschreiten und dann ist der Staat pleite.
Daher wäre es sinnvoll, die Schulden einfach zu tilgen und gut.
Wäre auch kein Problem. Die Deutschen haben ein Barvermögen von 5 Billionen. Man könnte also mit einem Fingerstreich die Schulden beseitigen und hätte damit auch keine Zinszahlungen mehr.

Andererseits profitiert Deutschland wie kein anderes Land von der Eurokrise und den Pleitestaaten Südeuropas.


----------



## Adam_West (3. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wäre auch kein Problem. Die Deutschen haben ein Barvermögen von 5 Billionen. Man könnte also mit einem Fingerstreich die Schulden beseitigen und hätte damit auch keine Zinszahlungen mehr.



Die Gründe würden mich mal interessieren, warum ich als Privatperson für die Schulden des Staates aufkommen soll?


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Andererseits profitiert Deutschland wie kein anderes Land von der Eurokrise und den Pleitestaaten Südeuropas.



Aber nicht mehr lange, dann fliegt uns das von der EZB verordnete "Null-Zins-Struktuk" um die Ohren


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Die Gründe würden mich mal interessieren, warum ich als Privatperson für die Schulden des Staates aufkommen soll?



Weil du von den Schulden des Staates profitierst.
Immerhin hast du eine kostenlose Schulausbildung gehabt, kannst gratis über tolle Autobahnen fahren, genießt den Luxus einer sicheren und freien Demokratie.
Da macht es nichts, wenn man mal etwas von den Bürgern zurück fordert.
Einfach einen Freibetrag von 500.000€ und gut.
Ich hab keine 500 Riesen aufm Konto, mich würde das also nicht treffen.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Aber nicht mehr lange, dann fliegt uns das von der EZB verordnete "Null-Zins-Struktuk" um die Ohren



Deutschland hat Milliarden von Euro durch die Griechen Krise eingespart bzw. Überschuss und trotzdem beharren sie darauf, dass die Griechen die schulden zurück zahlen anstatt sie einfach zu vergessen.
Da kannst du mal sehen, wie bescheuert das System ist.


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deutschland hat Milliarden von Euro durch die Griechen Krise eingespart bzw. Überschuss und trotzdem beharren sie darauf, dass die Griechen die schulden zurück zahlen anstatt sie einfach zu vergessen.
> Da kannst du mal sehen, wie bescheuert das System ist.



Ja, diese enthemmte Gier wird uns früher oder später die Gruft öffnen 

Peinlich für eine Spezie, welche gerade mal seit ca. 20.000 Jahren die Welt beherrscht


----------



## Adam_West (3. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil du von den Schulden des Staates profitierst.
> Immerhin hast du eine kostenlose Schulausbildung gehabt, kannst gratis über tolle Autobahnen fahren, genießt den Luxus einer sicheren und freien Demokratie.
> Da macht es nichts, wenn man mal etwas von den Bürgern zurück fordert.
> Einfach einen Freibetrag von 500.000€ und gut.
> Ich hab keine 500 Riesen aufm Konto, mich würde das also nicht treffen.



Komisch, ich frage mich wofür ich Steuern zahle, deine Bsp. werden mit den Stueren aller bezahlt. Des Weiteren gibt der Staat Milliarden für Krieg etc. aus, was ich nicht approve, also warum sollte ich das bezahlen?

Aaaah da haben wir es wieder: Ich habe das Geld eh nicht also würde es mich nicht betreffen. Das erinnert mich an Bsp. der Leute die andere auf der Straße anpöbeln, weil jene ein Benz fahren und man ja selbst keinen fährt, oder teure Autos anzünden um den Leuten heimzuzahlen dass sie mehr Geld haben als andere... Woran erinnert mich dieses Argument wohl?


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2017)

Wieso?
Leute, die ein unfassbares Vermögen angehäuft haben, haben das immer auf dem Rücken anderer gemacht.
Ergo kann man auch die dafür einspannen, wenn man den Rücken der anderen wieder etwas gerade biegen will.


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Aaaah da haben wir es wieder: Ich habe das Geld eh nicht also würde es mich nicht betreffen. Das erinnert mich an Bsp. der Leute die andere auf der Straße anpöbeln, weil jene ein Benz fahren und man ja selbst keinen fährt, oder teure Autos anzünden um den Leuten heimzuzahlen dass sie mehr Geld haben als andere... Woran erinnert mich dieses Argument wohl?



Hast du mal darüber nachgedacht,

warum eigentlich die Kohle automatisch vom Gehalt abgezogen wird?


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hast du mal darüber nachgedacht,
> 
> warum eigentlich die Kohle automatisch vom Gehalt abgezogen wird?



Oder warum das Maultier 19% Mehrwertsteuer kostet und der Esel nur 7%. 
Oder war das anders herum?


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder warum das Maultier 19% Mehrwertsteuer kostet und der Esel nur 7%.



Das Maultier ist wahrscheinlich besser verdaubar


----------



## Adam_West (3. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Leute, die ein unfassbares Vermögen angehäuft haben, haben das immer auf dem Rücken anderer gemacht.
> Ergo kann man auch die dafür einspannen, wenn man den Rücken der anderen wieder etwas gerade biegen will.



Großer Gott... Hör bitte auf mit deiner leidigen "über-sozialistischen" Argumentation. Es ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten... "Leute die mehr Geld haben als andere haben das ja nur durch Nachteile anderer bekommen" <- Das sind Argumente von Personen die selbst nie etwas erreicht haben oder selbst nichts können und gern andere dafür verantwortlich machen.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Das sind Argumente von Personen die selbst nie etwas erreicht haben oder selbst nichts können und gern andere dafür verantwortlich machen.



Ich bin eben Hartzer und andere sind Schuld.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin eben Hartzer und andere sind Schuld.



Richtig!  
Die ganzen faulen ALG2-Empfänger sind an alllem Schuld, am besten alle ausbürgern!
Dann kann man auch wieder richtig Steuern prellen ohne das einem irgend jemand auf den Sack geht.


----------



## Grestorn (3. August 2017)

@Threshold: 
Willst Du von jedem Bürger 24.000€ einziehen? Inkl. Kind und Kegel? Per Zwang?

Oder eine einmalige Steuer aufs Gehalt? Z.B. die Hälfte des Jahresgehalts als einmalige Steuer? Das könnte auch hinkommen. Nur dass dann kein Bürger mehr Geld hat für ein ganzes Jahr. Denn die andere Hälfte des Einkommens geht ja ohnehin bereits per Lohnnebenkosten an den Staat. 

Wenn Du einen solchen Vorschlag machst, dann musst Du auch irgendeinen realistischen Weg definieren, das umzusetzen. 

Vermutlich denkst Du an eine Enteignung der Reichen Menschen - denn das sind ja die anderen, Du wärst dann vermutlich nicht betroffen. Es ist immer leicht, ein Problem auf die Schultern der anderen zu packen.


----------



## Grestorn (3. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings kann man die Zinsen für Staatsanleihen vollkommen vergessen. In Deutschland liegen die aktuell bei 0,49%. Da bekomme ich selbst auch meinem Girokonto mehr.


Es gibt auch noch ältere Staatsanleihen, die weiterhin verzinsen. Die Dinger haben ja eine Laufzeit. Aber Du hast schon recht, momentan ist es zu einfach für den Staat, Schulden zu machen. Hab ich ja selber in meinem Text geschrieben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin eben Hartzer und andere sind Schuld.



Ist das Dein Ernst? Dafür, dass Du Hartzer bist, hast Du aber eine erlesene PC-Hardware. 

Und ich kenne Dein Schicksal nicht. Es gibt genügend Gründe, dass man ohne eigenes Verschulden auf soziale Netz angewiesen ist. Aber das gilt bei weitem nicht für jeden. Wie ist es denn bei Dir?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Die ganzen faulen ALG2-Empfänger sind an alllem Schuld, am besten alle ausbürgern!
> Dann kann man auch wieder richtig Steuern prellen ohne das einem irgend jemand auf den Sack geht.



In wie weit hilft Agitation weiter?


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> @Threshold:
> Willst Du von jedem Bürger 24.000€ einziehen? Inkl. Kind und Kegel? Per Zwang?



Hast du meinen Freibetrag übersehen?
Die allermeisten betrifft das nicht.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ist das Dein Ernst? Dafür, dass Du Hartzer bist, hast Du aber eine erlesene PC-Hardware.
> 
> Und ich kenne Dein Schicksal nicht. Es gibt genügend Gründe, dass man ohne eigenes Verschulden auf soziale Netz angewiesen ist. Aber das gilt bei weitem nicht für jeden. Wie ist es denn bei Dir?



Ich hab dafür auch eine Menge Tapeten gegessen. 

Nein. Das war natürlich nur ein Scherz.
Ich finde es nur bedauerlich, dass wenn man mal ein paar Ideen hervorbringt, dass dann gleich wieder die "Du kannst ja eh nichts, du bist eine Niete, Scheiß Neider" Keule geschwungen wird.
Ich weiß nicht, wie viele Unternehmen bzw. deren Besitzer/Aktionäre von der Ausbeutung anderer profitieren. Das sind sicher eine Menge und ich meine auch nicht den örtlichen Handwerksbetrieb, der gerade so über die Runden kommt.

Ich arbeite in der Automobilindustrie und daher weiß ich ja, was die da für einen Murks machen.


----------



## Grestorn (3. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du meinen Freibetrag übersehen?
> Die allermeisten betrifft das nicht.



Verstehe ich nicht. Die Staatschulden betragen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ca. €24.000 pro Person. JEDER Person. Wenn man es so bezahlen möchte, müssen alle zahlen. Andere Alternativen stehen ja in meinem Posting, in dem Abschnitt, den Du nicht zitiert hast.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Die Staatschulden betragen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ca. €24.000 pro Person. JEDER Person. Wenn man es so bezahlen möchte, müssen alle zahlen. Andere Alternativen stehen ja in meinem Posting, in dem Abschnitt, den Du nicht zitiert hast.



Wie gesagt, es gibt einen Freibetrag.

Und natürlich können die mehr bezahlen, die mehr haben. Denkst du echt, ob es einen Unterschied macht, ob du 400 Millionen oder 200 Millionen aufm Konto hast?


----------



## Grestorn (3. August 2017)

Ich wusste es. Enteignen der Reichen. Welch Überraschung. Und wie einfach. Dass die wenigsten Menschen das Geld einfach nur auf dem Konto haben? Geschenkt. 

Manche Leute beneide ich. Ihre Welt ist so einfach, so simpel.

/edit: Deinen Edit eben bemerkt:


Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Das war natürlich nur ein Scherz.
> Ich finde es nur bedauerlich, dass wenn man mal ein paar Ideen hervorbringt, dass dann gleich wieder die "Du kannst ja eh nichts, du bist eine Niete, Scheiß Neider" Keule geschwungen wird.
> Ich weiß nicht, wie viele Unternehmen bzw. deren Besitzer/Aktionäre von der Ausbeutung anderer profitieren. Das sind sicher eine Menge und ich meine auch nicht den örtlichen Handwerksbetrieb, der gerade so über die Runden kommt.
> 
> Ich arbeite in der Automobilindustrie und daher weiß ich ja, was die da für einen Murks machen.



Ok, provotative Vorschläge machen ist ja ok. Aber Du solltest doch intelligent genug sein, dass das einfach nicht machbar wäre. Aus unendlich vielen Gründen. Dein Vorschlag ist eine populistische Forderung, denn fordern ist immer einfach und man macht sich damit bei den richtigen Leuten immer Freunde. _*Durchführen *_muss man es ja nicht selber. Aber man hat dann ein wunderbares Mittel zur Agítation, weil der politische Gegner nicht darauf eingegangen ist.

Und dass die Großen die kleinen fressen ist etwas, was ich genauso bedauere wie Du. Allerdings sollten wir Bürger uns dann bitte auch an der eigenen Nase fassen, wenn wir lieber zum Media-Markt als zum Tandler nebenan, lieber zu Aldi als zum Tante Emma Laden gehen usw. Auch hier: Finger zeigen alleine hilft nicht. Bei sich selbst anfangen!


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2017)

Wie gesagt, es geht ums Barvermögen. Niemandem wird das Haus weggenommen.
Aber wenn sehr reichte Leute noch Briefkastenfirmen und Steuertricks nutzen, um die Abgaben zu drücken, muss man einfach mal ein Zeichen setzen und das Geld anderweitig einkassieren.
Da es dafür aber sowieso keine Mehrheit gibt oder geben wird, ist das eh obsolet. 
Es geht auch nur darum aufzuzeigen, dass man die Schulden des Staates sehr einfach tilgen könnte und die Schulden des Staates sind ja das Vermögen anderer, denn das Geldsystem basiert ja auf Schulden.

Andererseits könnte man es so machen wie Japan. Japan ist extrem verschuldet. Noch deutlich mehr als Deutschland. Interessiert aber niemanden, weil du für die Schulden keine Zinsen zahlen musst.
Und solange man keine zinsen zahlen muss und niemand das Geld wieder haben will, spielt es keine Rolle, wie hoch die Schulden sind.


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> @Threshold:
> Willst Du von jedem Bürger 24.000€ einziehen? Inkl. Kind und Kegel? Per Zwang?
> 
> Oder eine einmalige Steuer aufs Gehalt?



Nicht aufs Gehalt, sondern aufs Vermögen. Das liegt in Deutschland bei 110.000€ pro Person. Wahl 2017 im ZDF: Strampeln, schuften, abgehangt - ZDFmediathek

Ich hab meins nur noch nicht gefunden, oder liegt es doch bei jemand anderem.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hab meins nur noch nicht gefunden, oder liegt es doch bei jemand anderem.



Na dann liegt das bei wem anderes. Ich hatte es an anderer Stelle ja schon mal vorgerechnet wie schön idiotisch solche statistischen Durchschnittsangaben sind.
Geht man nach dem Durchschnittsvermögen ist Deutschland verdammt reich, dumm nur das überproportional viel Vermögen in den Händen einiger weniger Prozent liegt, die damit das Durchschnittsvermögen von ganz Deutschland drastisch nach oben ziehen.

Beispiel:

Eine Person hat ein Vermögenswert von 100.000 Euro, die 9 anderen Einwohner von je 10.000 Euro. Im Durchschnitt hat das Land also ein Vermögen von 20.000 Euro, obwohl 90% der Einwohner eigentlich garnicht so vermögend sind...  

Aber die 10% die 10x so vermögend sind wie der Rest verdoppeln direkt mal das durchschnittliche Vermögen aller. 

Das ist das Problem mit Durchschnittswerten und Statistiken die sich auf den Durchschnitt beziehen, sie sind in der Regel verfälschend und daher im Grunde wertloser Murks.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (3. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich wusste es. Enteignen der Reichen. Welch Überraschung. Und wie einfach. Dass die wenigsten Menschen das Geld einfach nur auf dem Konto haben? Geschenkt.
> 
> Manche Leute beneide ich. Ihre Welt ist so einfach, so simpel.



Also ich will niemanden enteignen, aber es wäre schön wenn alle - und zwar wirklich alle - ihren Beitrag leisten und sich nicht mit windigen Steuertricks und Schlupflöchern davor drücken, obwohl sie wie wir alle die vorhandene Infrastruktur nutzen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Andererseits könnte man es so machen wie Japan. Japan ist extrem verschuldet. Noch deutlich mehr als Deutschland. Interessiert aber niemanden, weil du für die Schulden keine Zinsen zahlen musst.
> Und solange man keine zinsen zahlen muss und niemand das Geld wieder haben will, spielt es keine Rolle, wie hoch die Schulden sind.



Ja. Japan hat einen entscheidenden Vorteil punkto Staatsverschuldung. Die Kredite wurden großteils im Inland aufgenommen und nicht im Ausland. Gleichzeitig ist Japan eine der weltweit führenden Wirtschaftsmächte mit hoch komplexer, funktionierender und voll ausgebauter Infrastruktur. Kann man z.B. mit Griechenland nicht vergleichen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Der Strauß z.B..
> Gut, der war eh ein kranker Psycho, der auch die Apartheid ganz geil fand, aber auch sonst war der rechte Diktator damals doch deutlich genehmer als der vorherige demokratisch gewählte Präsident. Und Typen wie Kissinger sind ja hierzulande heute noch sehr gern gesehen.



Tja. Andererseits hatte Strauß Motto 'Rechts von der CSU ist die Wand' damals Gültigkeit.

Eine Merkel oder ein Seehofer heute wiederum, können die Entstehung einer Partei rechts der Konservativen nicht verhindern. Also, müsst ihr euch in Zukunft wohl mit der AfD als weiterer dauerhafter Fixpunkt in der politischen Landschaft Deutschlands, abfinden.

Übrigens waren die Debatten und Redeschlachten im damaligen Bundestag zwischen Strauß und Wehner legendär und Unterhaltsam.

Wenn ich mir die dagegen heutige Situation ansehe, da kann man getrost nebenbei einschlafen...
Angela Merkel verödet wichtige politische Themen in ihren langweiligen Reden oder sitzt die Themen einfach aus und der Rest der Abgeordneten bewirft sich gegenseitig mit Schmutz (Rhetorisch).

Einziger intellektueller und unterhaltsamer Lichtblick sind Reden von Gregor Gysi.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2017)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ja. Japan hat einen entscheidenden Vorteil punkto Staatsverschuldung. Die Kredite wurden großteils im Inland aufgenommen und nicht im Ausland. Gleichzeitig ist Japan eine der weltweit führenden Wirtschaftsmächte mit hoch komplexer, funktionierender und voll ausgebauter Infrastruktur. Kann man z.B. mit Griechenland nicht vergleichen.



Ich hab das auch eher mit Deutschland verglichen.


----------



## Grestorn (3. August 2017)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Also ich will niemanden enteignen, aber es wäre schön wenn alle - und zwar wirklich alle - ihren Beitrag leisten und sich nicht mit windigen Steuertricks und Schlupflöchern davor drücken, obwohl sie wie wir alle die vorhandene Infrastruktur nutzen.


Da gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht. Der Staat muss viel genauer kontrollieren. Aber die Mittel dazu sind extrem umstritten - Überwachung von Konten, Geldflüssen usw. ist ein massiver Eingriff in die Privatsphäre der Menschen. 

Wie ich woanders schon mal schrieb, das Dilemma ist nicht auflösbar. Es ist die Quadratur des Kreises.



SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Einziger intellektueller und unterhaltsamer Lichtblick sind Reden von Gregor Gysi.


Auch da gebe ich Dir recht. Wenn alle Linken so wären wie Gysi, dann würde ich sie glatt wählen. Auch wenn ich politisch oft anderer Meinung bin als er.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nicht aufs Gehalt, sondern aufs Vermögen.


Die Leute haben das Vermögen ja nicht auf dem Konto sondern i.d.R. investiert. Alleine das Vermögen klar rechtlich verbindlich festzulegen - ohne Vollüberwachung, siehe oben - ist nahezu unmöglich. Und was ist, wenn einer zwar ein riesiges Vermögen hat, dies aber in seiner Firma gebunden ist (wie bei Trigema z.B.)? 

Eine extra Steuer für Superreiche finde ich prinzipiell schon ok. Auf bestehendes Vermögen (also nicht auf die Einnahmen) ist das aber echt problematisch. Aber wenn man das hinbekommt, ohne wieder neue Ungerechtigkeiten zu schaffen (der ehrliche zahlt, der Gauner kommt drum rum) und ohne die Wirtschaft abzuwürgen oder zum Auswandern zu bewegen - dann her damit.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2017)

Erst mal braucht es ein Steuersystem, das "bescheißen" ausschließt. Also Ausnahmen abschaffen.
Dann brauchst du schlicht Regulierung, anders kannst du die Geldströme von Banken und finanzunternehmen nicht kontrollieren.


----------



## Grestorn (3. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Erst mal braucht es ein Steuersystem, das "bescheißen" ausschließt. Also Ausnahmen abschaffen.



Was sind denn "Ausnahmen"? Meinst Du damit die Möglichkeit, dass man etwas von der Steuer absetzen kann?


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2017)

Nicht nur das. Auch dass der Döner im Dönerladen 19% Mehrwertsteuer kostet und außerhalb des Dönerladens 7% Mehrwertsteuer kostet.


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2017)

Und die ganzen Steueroasen, auch in Europa.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na dann liegt das bei wem anderes. Ich hatte es an anderer Stelle ja schon mal vorgerechnet wie schön idiotisch solche statistischen Durchschnittsangaben sind.
> Geht man nach dem Durchschnittsvermögen ist Deutschland verdammt reich, dumm nur das überproportional viel Vermögen in den Händen einiger weniger Prozent liegt, die damit das Durchschnittsvermögen von ganz Deutschland drastisch nach oben ziehen.
> 
> Beispiel:
> ...



Viele haben auch ein Vermögen von -10.000€, also Schulden. 
Trotzdem kommt man dann in der Statistik bei 1:9 auf einen Schnitt von +1000€. 

Da sieht man mal wie ungerecht es zugehen muss, wenn die Statistik so starkt nach oben gezogen wird, das man da auf einen 6-stelligen Wert kommt.

Der Herr Pispers hat das auch mal sehr schön erklärt: Volker Pispers erklart das Geldsystem - Die Schulden des Einen sind das Vermogen des Anderen - YouTube
Interessant, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt vor 2 Jahren das durchschnittliche Barvermögen noch bei 60.000€ lag. Es es sich also in den letzen 2 Jahren auf 110.000€ fast verdoppelt ohne, das sich für die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung etwas verbessert hätte.
An den rund 25.000€ Staatsverschuldung pro Kopf hat sich dagegen kaum etwas geändert.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2017)

Erst mal musst du das Steuersystem so gestalten, dass die Steuern dort bezahlt werden müssen, wo das Geld verdient wird.
Aktuell ist es so, dass die Steuern dort bezahlt werden, wo der Sitz der Firma ist.. Also in Irland oder Niederlande oder als Tochtergesellschaft einer Holding oder sonst was.


Nachtrag:
Meine Fresse, immer diese Doppelposts.


----------



## Adi1 (4. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Erst mal musst du das Steuersystem so gestalten, dass die Steuern dort bezahlt werden müssen, wo das Geld verdient wird.
> Aktuell ist es so, dass die Steuern dort bezahlt werden, wo der Sitz der Firma ist.. Also in Irland oder Niederlande oder als Tochtergesellschaft einer Holding oder sonst was.



Das ist richtig, dann müssten aber auch die "Global Player" zerschlagen werden 
in jedem Land müsste es dann ein Headquarter geben

Diesen Verwaltungsaufwand würden diese Konzerne doch niemals mitmachen,

ganz zu schweigen von den zusätzlichen Finanzbeamten, welche das kontrollieren müssten

Dieser Vorschlag ist also völlig illusorisch


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2017)

Ist es nicht. In jedem Land gibt es ja von den Großkonzernen eine Zentrale.
Und du brauchst Leute, die den Geldfluss verstehen. Ein verstaubter Steuerfahnder ist da fehl am Platz.


----------



## Grestorn (4. August 2017)

Was ich vorhin noch zur Frage mit dem Absetzen ergänzen wollte, und nicht dazu gekommen bin...

Du meinst also, man müsse alle Möglichkeiten, etwas von den Steuern abzusetzen, abschaffen, richtig? Man zahlt also nur noch dafür Steuern, was an Geld reinkommt, ohne das abziehen zu können, was man ausgibt, richtig?

D.h. ein Autohändler muss die vollen 50.000€ versteuern, die er für ein Auto eingenommen hat, auch wenn er selbst 40.000€ an den Hersteller zahlen musste. 

Und der Taxifahrer muss die vollen €6000, die er in einem Monat eingenommen hat, versteuern, ungeachtet der Tatsache, dass er Aufwendungen für Benzin, Leasing usw. in Höhe von €4500 hatte...

Hmmmm...


Steuerflucht wird man nur dadurch in den Griff bekommen, dass es weltweit einheitliche Steuerregeln gibt. Und wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass wir das zu unseren Lebzeiten erreichen... wenn das noch nicht mal die EU oder USA schaffen.


----------



## Adi1 (4. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist es nicht. In jedem Land gibt es ja von den Großkonzernen eine Zentrale.
> Und du brauchst Leute, die den Geldfluss verstehen. Ein verstaubter Steuerfahnder ist da fehl am Platz.



Ja, aber steuerrechlich sieht es anders aus,
nur am Stammsitz der Hauptzentrale wird gezahlt

Was bleibt also übrig?

Die Steuersätze müssten eigentlich europaweit angepasst werden 

Noch besser wäre eine Regelung über die UN,

dass wird jedoch die nächsten 500 Jahre nicht passieren


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was ich vorhin noch zur Frage mit dem Absetzen ergänzen wollte, und nicht dazu gekommen bin...
> 
> Du meinst also, man müsse alle Möglichkeiten, etwas von den Steuern abzusetzen, abschaffen, richtig? Man zahlt also nur noch dafür Steuern, was an Geld reinkommt, ohne das abziehen zu können, was man ausgibt, richtig?
> 
> ...



Was verdient denn der Händler am Auto?
Davon muss er Steuern zahlen. wo ist das kompliziert?

Und wenn der Taxifahrer 6000€ verdient und 4500€ Aushaben hat, muss er seine Einnahmen steigern, das ist nun mal so mit Selbstständigkeit. Da hast du immer ein unternehmerisches Risiko.


----------



## DKK007 (4. August 2017)

Wobei dann immer noch 1500€ übrig bleiben.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2017)

Es gibt sowieso einen Freibetrag. 
Steuern werden erst ab einem gewissen Betrag gezahlt.
Oder wir bauen das auf das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen drauf. Dann bekommt der Taxi Fahrer Geld, von dem er leben kann und das Geld, das er mit dem Taxi verdient, hat er extra.

Das Problem im deutschen Steuersystem ist, dass es schlicht für alles und jeden eine Ausnahme gibt, was es sehr kompliziert macht und was dafür sorgt, dass es eben auch löcher gibt, durch die welche Schlüpfen, die da nicht hindurch sollten.


----------



## Grestorn (4. August 2017)

Aber genau das ist doch 'absetzen'. Man setzt seine Kosten von den Einnahmen ab, übrig bleibt der Gewinn, und das versteuert man dann.

Meine Frage, ob Du alle Abschreibungs- und Absetzmöglichkeiten abschaffen willst, war absichtlich provokativ. Denn wenn man das abschafft oder vereinfacht und durch Pauschalregelungen ersetzt, wie es sie in den meisten anderen Ländern gibt, dann ist das Steuersystem zwar einfacher aber keineswegs gerechter, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2017)

Solange jede Lobbyistengruppe Extras für sich kassiert, wirst du niemals ein einfaches Steuersystem bekommen.
Und wo ist das aktuelle denn gerecht?


----------



## Grestorn (5. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solange jede Lobbyistengruppe Extras für sich kassiert, wirst du niemals ein einfaches Steuersystem bekommen.
> Und wo ist das aktuelle denn gerecht?


Perfekt gerecht gibt es nicht. Wenn Du auf die berüchtigte Hoteliersteuer anspricht, das hat nicht mit Absetzen zu tun sondern mit einem geringeren Steuersatz. Der wurde eigentlich mal eingeführt, um Waren des täglichen Bedarfs (Lebensmittel) billiger zu machen oder zu subventionieren. Wie die meisten Subventionen war der ursprüngliche Gedanke durchaus ehrenhaft und sinnvoll, irgendwann wird es dann pervertiert und natürlich auch nie wieder aufgehoben obwohl es nicht mehr nötig wäre.

Das ist halt das generelle Problem, wenn Du viele Menschen hast, die alle auf ihren eigenen Vorteil bedacht sind. Und dss sind nun mal fast alle Menschen.


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2017)

Ach, die Hotelsteuer habe ich schon gar nicht mehr auf dem Radar.
Damals wurde die FDP dafür gebasht, aber die CSU wollte sie schon vorher einführen, ist aber damals noch gescheitert.

Tja, aber was ist falsch an einem System, wo der Mensch im Vordergrund steht und nicht irgendwelche Wirtschaftsinteressen oder Lobbyverbände?


----------



## Adi1 (5. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, aber was ist falsch an einem System, wo der Mensch im Vordergrund steht und nicht irgendwelche Wirtschaftsinteressen oder Lobbyverbände?



Grundsätzlich ist daran nix falsch 

Mittlerweise sind die Lobbyisten doch so tief im System vernetzt, dass eine "gerechte" Gesetzgebung von vorn herein unterbunden wird


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2017)

Ich hab ja per se auch nichts gegen Lobbyismus. Das gehört in einer Demokratie dazu.
Nur ist sie nicht transparent. Und das stört mich daran.


----------



## OField (10. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil ich Lindner deutlich sympathischer finde als Gabriel.


Wobei ich Lindners Statements zu Russland und der Flüchtlingskrise als strategische Lügen sehe, um ein paar der liberaleren Wähler der AfD abzugreifen.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. August 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Wobei ich Lindners Statements zu Russland und der Flüchtlingskrise als strategische Lügen sehe, um ein paar der liberaleren Wähler der AfD abzugreifen.



Die ganze FDP ist eine einzige Lüge, wohin deren neoliberale Politik führt hat man 2008 gesehen.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Und das wirst du dann ab Herbst wieder sehen, wenns für Schwarz gelb reichen sollte.
Der Lindner hat natürlich keinerlei Ambitionen auf ein Amt, aber Außenminister ist ja Tradition bei der FDP, wenns für eine Regierungskoalition reicht.


----------



## Grestorn (10. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die ganze FDP ist eine einzige Lüge, wohin deren neoliberale Politik führt hat man 2008 gesehen.



Die Linke ist aber keine Lüge? Das ist doch immer eine Frage der Perspektive. Wenn bestimmte Politiker der Linke den Mund aufmachen, würde ich am liebsten schreiend davon laufen. 

Das Wort 'neoliberal' als Schmipfwort geht mir sowieso auf den Senkel. Was man beschimpfen und bekämpfen sollte ist der Raubtierkapitalismus und die ungezügelte und ungeregelte Gier nach schnellem Profit ohne Rücksicht auf andere Menschen und die damit verbundenen Risiken. Das hat aber absolut nichts mit der eigentlichen Defintion des Neoliberalismus zu tun (siehe Neoliberalismus – Wikipedia). Der ist eigentlich eher die Basis der sozialen Marktwirtschaft in Deutschland, die ich als ein grundsätzlich für ein gelungenes Konstrukt halte - mangels eines besser funktionierenden Systems.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Linke ist aber keine Lüge? Das ist doch immer eine Frage der Perspektive. Wenn bestimmte Politiker der Linke den Mund aufmachen, würde ich am liebsten schreiend davon laufen.



Was hat jetzt die Linke mit der FDP zu tun?
Und die FDP will den Sozialstaat abbauen, was hat das mit sozialer Marktwirtschaft zu tun?
Ich hab ja nichts gegen Eigenverantwortung, aber du brauchst ein Netz, das die auffängt, die es eben nicht selbst schaffen.
Ich will bei uns keine Zustände haben wie in den USA, wo Millionen Menschen obdachlos sind und keine Krankenversicherung haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Linke ist aber keine Lüge? Das ist doch immer eine Frage der Perspektive. Wenn bestimmte Politiker der Linke den Mund aufmachen, würde ich am liebsten schreiend davon laufen.



Was hat die Linke jetzt damit zu tun, oder soll das jetzt wieder sinnloses whataboutism werden? Um die Linke ging es in dem zitierten Kommentar nicht, davon ab hat die Linke noch nicht regiert, die FDP aber schon. Was einzelne Politiker einer Partei sagen ist mir erstmal zimlich egal (auch bei der FDP), die findest du schließlich in wirklich jeder Partei. Das Ergebnis in der Regierung zählt und da hat die FDP nunmal seit den 90er Jahren, bis dato, einen Haufen Mist vorzuweisen.

Untestellungen und Kopf nicht einschalten, du beweist es immer wieder und regst dich dann darüber auf das dir das jemand vorhält... 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Wort 'neoliberal' als Schmipfwort geht mir sowieso auf den Senkel. Was man beschimpfen und bekämpfen sollte ist der Raubtierkapitalismus und die ungezügelte und ungeregelte Gier nach schnellem Profit ohne Rücksicht auf andere Menschen und die damit verbundenen Risiken. Das hat aber absolut nichts mit der eigentlichen Defintion des Neoliberalismus zu tun (siehe Neoliberalismus – Wikipedia). Der ist eigentlich eher die Basis der sozialen Marktwirtschaft in Deutschland, die ich als ein grundsätzlich für ein gelungenes Konstrukt halte - mangels eines besser funktionierenden Systems.



Was die FDP vertritt und in der Regierung gemacht hat hat schon lange nichts mehr mit sozialer Marktwirtschaft zu tun, das mehr zügelloser Raubtierkapitalismus.


----------



## Grestorn (10. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat jetzt die Linke mit der FDP zu tun?


Nichts. Nur als Gegenpol. Man wird der FDP für alle Ewigkeiten die Fehler in der letzten Koalition (Stichwort Hoteliersteuer) vorhalten, obwohl sie außer dieser Geschichte eigentlich kaum aufgefallen ist. 

Ich persönlich hatte in der kommenden Wahl erneut in Erwägung gezogen, SPD zu wählen. Geht aber nicht, denn Rot-Rot werde ich keinesfalls unterstützen. Also wird es wohl FDP. Denn CSU geht einfach absolut gar nicht. Die FDP hat Schwächen, ist oft einen Tick zu wirtschaftsfreundlich. Aber lieber wirtschaftsfreundlich und liberal als ideell verblendet und die Welt mit Vorschriften und Verboten zuknallen wollen, wie es die Linken (und Grünen) gerne täten. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und die FDP will den Sozialstaat abbauen, was hat das mit sozialer Marktwirtschaft zu tun?


Das halte ich erst mal vorallem für eine Sch...hausparole. Auch wenn die FDP sicher nicht das Solzialsystem massiv ausbauen wird und auch sicher nicht für eine erzwungene Umverteilung von Oben nach Unten steht, so kann ich aber auch nicht sehen, dass die FDP ein Interesse an einem Abbau des Sozialsystems hat. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nichts gegen Eigenverantwortung, aber du brauchst ein Netz, das die auffängt, die es eben nicht selbst schaffen.
> Ich will bei uns keine Zustände haben wie in den USA, wo Millionen Menschen obdachlos sind und keine Krankenversicherung haben.



100% Zustimmung.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was hat die Linke jetzt damit zu tun, oder  soll das jetzt wieder sinnloses whataboutism werden?


Ja, das war klassisicher Whataboutism. Und da ihr das ja sogerne bei der Polizei macht und deren Fehler immer wieder in Relation zu plündernden, auto anzündenen Randalierern stellt, dann kann ich auch Deine Vorwürfe an die FDP mit meinen an die Linke in Relation stellen. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Untestellungen und Kopf nicht einschalten, du beweist es immer wieder  und regst dich dann darüber auf das dir das jemand vorhält...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke, aber daneben. Ich schalte mein Hirn durchaus ein, und ich denke auch, dass ich das immer wieder beweise. Wenn man auch bereit ist, meine Texte zu lesen. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was die FDP vertritt und in der Regierung gemacht hat hat schon lange  nichts mehr mit sozialer Marktwirtschaft zu tun, das mehr zügelloser  Raubtierkapitalismus.


Auf was genau basierst Du diese Vorwürfe? 


Mir persönlich wäre eine Linksliberale Partei am liebsten. Aber so etwas gibt es ja leider nicht mehr, seit dem Putsch der FDP unter Genscher. DAS kann man dieser Partei vorwerfen, aber olle Kamellen vor fast 50 Jahren... lassen wir das lieber.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das halte ich erst mal vorallem für eine Sch...hausparole. Auch wenn die FDP sicher nicht das Solzialsystem massiv ausbauen wird und auch sicher nicht für eine erzwungene Umverteilung von Oben nach Unten steht, so kann ich aber auch nicht sehen, dass die FDP ein Interesse an einem Abbau des Sozialsystems hat.



Liberale wollen Hartz IV ganz abschaffen: Koalitionsverhandlungen - WELT

FDP-Chef: Hartz-IV drastisch kurzen –  B.Z. Berlin

Vorstoss vom Generalsekretar: FDP will Arbeitslosengeld fur Altere kurzen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das halte ich erst mal vorallem für eine Sch...hausparole. Auch wenn die FDP sicher nicht das Solzialsystem massiv ausbauen wird und auch sicher nicht für eine erzwungene Umverteilung von Oben nach Unten steht, so kann ich aber auch nicht sehen, dass die FDP ein Interesse an einem Abbau des Sozialsystems hat.



Aus Sicht der Wirtschaft hat sie das natürlich, denn sie setzt sich ja für Versicherungskonzerne ein und so weiter.
Und redet immer davon, dass sich der Markt selbst reguliert.
Das gesetzliche Rentensystem wird immer weiter ausgehöhlt zum Vorteil von Versicherungskonzernen, die dann über Zusatzversicherungen Geld verdienen.
Ich kreide das Schröder an, dass er damit angefangen hat und deshalb ist die SPD für mich als Wahlmöglichkeit auch gestorben, solange sie an dem System festhält.
Ich muss nur daran denken, wie viele Gesundheitsreformen schwarz Gelb gemacht hat -- damals noch als Rösler Gesundheitsminister war.
Da wurden Leistungen gestrichen, um das System angeblich preiswerter zu machen. Nur muss ich jetzt für jeden Scheiß zuzahlen, die Ausgaben steigen weiter und Ärzte und Patienten sind die Verlierer, die großen Gewinner sind die Pharmakonzerne, die sich die Taschen füllen -- mit Hilfe der FDP.


----------



## Grestorn (10. August 2017)

Zunächst bitte ich um Beachtung meines Edits in meinem letzen Postings oben. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Liberale wollen Hartz IV ganz abschaffen: Koalitionsverhandlungen - WELT


Ist das nicht auch eine Forderung von Links? Genauer ist das Zitat übrigens

"Die FDP will in den Koalitionsverhandlungen gleich dicke Bretter bohren.  Hartz IV soll abgeschafft und durch ein leistungsfreundlicheres  Bürgergeld ersetzt werden. In dem Bürgergeld würden alle  Sozialleistungen zusammengefasst. Auch in der Union gibt es Befürworter  eines solchen Modells."

Und das finde ich tatsächlich eine gute Lösung. Hättest Du damit ein Problem? Ich weiß, Du favorisierst vermutlich das unbedingte Grundeinkommen - das halte ich aber für schlicht nicht finanzierbar und auch für unfair allen arbeitenden Menschen gegenüber. 


Zum Thema H-IV und Agenda 2010: Da gibt es sicher viel Fehler und man hätte schon längst einiges korrigieren können und müssen - das unselige Thema Zeitarbeit z.B. gehört dringenst deutlich besser reguliert. 

ABER: Ohne die Agenda 2010 wären wir vermutlich nicht da, wo wir sind, und statt (zurecht!) zu jammern, dass der Wohlstand unfair verteilt ist, hätten wir heute vermutlich die Probleme von Frankreich und Italien, mit Massenarbeitslosigkeit und einer lahmenden Wirtschaft - die dann das soziale Netz auch nicht mehr tragen kann. 

Es hat eben alles mehrere Seiten!


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Das mit dem bürgergeld hat die FDP für 2017 auch auf der Agenda.
Da kriegst du eben nur Geld, wenn du dafür auch was machst. Eben gemeinnützige Arbeiten.
Das Dilemma ist, dass du jedem anderen den Job wegnimmst.
Denk doch mal nach, was ist, wenn Bürgergeld Leute -- sind ja dann keine Hartzer mehr -- die Grünanlagen pflegen und bei der Diakonie Arbeiten verrichten.
Was ist mit dem Gärtner, der das vorher gemacht hat? Der hat dann keinen Auftrag mehr und muss Leute entlassen.
Was ist mit den Angestellten bei der Diakonie, wenn die plötzlich völlig gratis Arbeiter bekommen kann? Die werden natürlich ihre Angestellten feuern, ist ja logisch.


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das halte ich erst mal vorallem für eine Sch...hausparole. Auch wenn die FDP sicher nicht das Solzialsystem massiv ausbauen wird und auch sicher nicht für eine erzwungene Umverteilung von Oben nach Unten steht, so kann ich aber auch nicht sehen, dass die FDP ein Interesse an einem Abbau des Sozialsystems hat.



Aber sicher,

die FDP war schon immer eine Partei, welche die staatlichen Regularien abschaffen wollte 

Halt eine Partei der Geldsäcke 

Jetzt geben sie sich mal ein moderates Wahlprogramm,

damit der unwissende Vollpfosten diese Kaspertruppe wieder wählt,
um wieder ihre Pappnasen in Ministerien unterzubringen 

Da hilft auch diese "Lindner-Inszenierung" nix


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Da hilft auch diese "Lindner-Inszenierung" nix



Also, das schwarz weiß Bild im Shirt ist schon super. 
Nur das mit dem Smartphone hätte er lassen sollen.


----------



## Grestorn (10. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das mit dem bürgergeld hat die FDP für 2017 auch auf der Agenda.
> Da kriegst du eben nur Geld, wenn du dafür auch was machst. Eben gemeinnützige Arbeiten.


Auch wenn man vlt. mal in diese Richtung diskutiert hat, so steht das zumindest nicht in den aktuellen Plänen. Siehe den Link. 

An Deiner Kritik gebe ich Dir sonst schon recht, das gleiche Problem, wie mit den 1-Euro Jobs (keine FDP Idee!). Andererseits finde ich es schon ein wichtiges Ziel dem Staat ein Mittel zu geben, zwischen sozialen Notfällen und sozialen Schmarotzern unterscheiden zu können. Das dann fair und gerecht hinzubekommen ist die Herausforderung.

@Adi1: Welche Partei findest Du denn wählenswert?


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Auch wenn man vlt. mal in diese Richtung diskutiert hat, so steht das zumindest nicht in den aktuellen Plänen. Siehe den Link.
> 
> An Deiner Kritik gebe ich Dir sonst schon recht, das gleiche Problem, wie mit den 1-Euro Jobs (keine FDP Idee!). Andererseits finde ich es schon ein wichtiges Ziel dem Staat ein Mittel zu geben, zwischen sozialen Notfällen und sozialen Schmarotzern unterscheiden zu können. Das dann fair und gerecht hinzubekommen ist die Herausforderung.
> 
> @Adi1: Welche Partei findest Du denn wählenswert?



Du wirst immer Leute haben, die das System ausnutzen.
Entweder bei Hartz 4 oder in die andere Richtung bei Großkonzernen, die keine Steuern zahlen.
Ich lasse aber lieber die paar Hartzer laufen, die eh faul sind, denn die kriegst du sowieso nicht in den Arbeitsmarkt rein und jage lieber die großen Unternehmen.
Wo kriegst du mehr Geld raus? Bei ein paar Hartzern, die du sanktionierst oder bei Unternehmen, die 100 Milliarden Euro an Steuern nicht zahlen?


----------



## Grestorn (10. August 2017)

Du hast recht, beides ist ein Problem und beides muss bekämpft werden. 

Da mehr als 50% des Staatshaushalts für soziale Leistungen drauf gehen, ist das schon ein wichtiger Punkt - dafür zu sorgen, dass diese Gelder auch dort ankommen, wo sie wirklich gebraucht werden. 

Wo ich einen super dicken Hals bekomme, ist wenn ich von Leuten höre, die Stütze bekommen und dann schwarz arbeiten. Und von denen gibt es leider viel viel mehr, als man glauben möchte. Das schönste Argument ist dann immer: "Ja wenn ich nicht schwarz arbeite, dann wird mir das auch noch von H-IV abgezogen!!!!" 

Als jemand, der sein Leben lang wirklich extrem viel Steuern bezahlt hat (Selbständig, kaum was zum Absetzen und keinen Bock auf Steuersparmodelle) krieg ich bei so was immer die Krätze, aber so richtig.


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also, das schwarz weiß Bild im Shirt ist schon super.
> Nur das mit dem Smartphone hätte er lassen sollen.



Ja, einfach affig

Die scheinen ja jetzt amerikanische Wahlkampfmanager engagiert zu haben 

Ich finde das einfach lächerlich


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Da mehr als 50% des Staatshaushalts für soziale Leistungen drauf gehen, ist das schon ein wichtiger Punkt - dafür zu sorgen, dass diese Gelder auch dort ankommen, wo sie wirklich gebraucht werden.



Da gehört die Rente ja auch mit zu, das alleine sind schon 100 Milliarden oder so.
Elterngeld, Mütterrente und was weiß ich noch alles.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wo ich einen super dicken Hals bekomme, ist wenn ich von Leuten höre, die Stütze bekommen und dann schwarz arbeiten. Und von denen gibt es leider viel viel mehr, als man glauben möchte. Das schönste Argument ist dann immer: "Ja wenn ich nicht schwarz arbeite, dann wird mir das auch noch von H-IV abgezogen!!!!"



Ich kenne keine Zahlen. Gibt es da eine Statistik?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Als jemand, der sein Leben lang wirklich extrem viel Steuern bezahlt hat (Selbständig, kaum was zum Absetzen und keinen Bock auf Steuersparmodelle) krieg ich bei so was immer die Krätze, aber so richtig.



Ich zahle auch genug Steuern und ich hab nichts dagegen, wenn ein Selbstständiger Geld über hat und sich einen Benz kauft oder so -- jeder wie er mag.
Mich stört es nur, wenn bei einer Pleite alles noch schnell der Frau überschrieben wird, damit man ja keinen Cent noch abgeben muss.


----------



## Grestorn (10. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da gehört die Rente ja auch mit zu, das alleine sind schon 100 Milliarden oder so.
> Elterngeld, Mütterrente und was weiß ich noch alles.


Klar. Mit 37 Mrd Euro sind die Ersatzleistungen aber dennoch einer der größten Posten. "Witziger" Weise fast genau die Summe, die das gesamte Verteidigungsministerium bekommt (worauf ich persönlich gut verzichten könnte, aber das ist ein anderes Thema). 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine Zahlen. Gibt es da eine Statistik?


Da niemand ehrlich auf eine solche Frage antworten wird, kann es dazu auch keine Statistik geben.  Ist also ein Bauchgefühl, dass sich aber leider immer wieder im weiteren Bekanntenkreis bestätigt. 

Immerhin: Schummeleien bei Hartz IV: 52.000 Burger bei Schwarzarbeit erwischt

Und, sei ehrlich, es ist auch schon schwer verführerisch, oder? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich zahle auch genug Steuern und ich hab nichts dagegen, wenn ein Selbstständiger Geld über hat und sich einen Benz kauft oder so -- jeder wie er mag.
> Mich stört es nur, wenn bei einer Pleite alles noch schnell der Frau überschrieben wird, damit man ja keinen Cent noch abgeben muss.


Na, da hat der Gesetzgeber auch noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden (ganz so einfach geht es nämlich nicht, wie auch Schlecker gerade erfahren muss). Aber sicher, wird auf jeder Ebene gemauschelt, betrogen und hinterzogen was das Zeug hält. Da ist keine soziale Eben besser oder schlechter als eine andere und das sollte auch nicht meine Message sein.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Da niemand ehrlich auf eine solche Frage antworten wird, kann es dazu auch keine Statistik geben.  Ist also ein Bauchgefühl, dass sich aber leider immer wieder im weiteren Bekanntenkreis bestätigt.
> 
> Immerhin: Schummeleien bei Hartz IV: 52.000 Burger bei Schwarzarbeit erwischt
> 
> Und, sei ehrlich, es ist auch schon schwer verführerisch, oder?



Das ist klar, das sind immer Schätzungen, aber genau darum geht es ja. Konkrete Zahlen kann niemand nennen.
Daher auch das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen. Dann kann jeder mit einer Arbeit Geld dazu verdienen und muss keine Angst vor Kürzungen haben.


----------



## Grestorn (10. August 2017)

Das ist ein Vorteil des BGE, das ich von der Idee auch sympathisch finde, aber nicht für in der Praxis realisierbar. Aus diversen Gründen. 

Um auf die Wahl zurückzukommen: 

Tatsächlich finde ich, dass die SPD in der letzten Legislaturperiode die für mich wichtigen Themen zum Abschluss gebracht hat und die CDU auf das ertragbare Maß eingebremst hat. In so fern sollte man sie eigentlich mit einer Stimme belohnen. 

Nur... wenn ich SPD wähle, wähle ich damit auch die Grüne "wir-sind-gegen-alles-und-verbieten-alles"-Partei und ebenso die Linke "enteignet-die-reichen-Bonzen-macht-mehr-Schulden-und-verteilt-das-Geld-großzügig-an-alle" Partei mit. 

Bei allen Fehlern die die FDP hat, die ich gar nicht bestreiten will, so ist sie für mich das im Moment geringste Übel.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Die Grünen werden heute eher von Leuten wie Kretschmann geführt und das sind im Prinzip FDP Leute in grünen Klamotten.
Von daher würde ich das nicht so negativ sehen. Eine schwarz grüne Koalition wäre mir lieber als eine schwarz gelbe.
Noch lieber wäre mir ein Politikwechseln, aber dazu wird es nicht kommen, egal wen man wählt.
Dazu sitzt Merkel zu fest im Sattel und dazu will die SPD mit Gabriel im Hinterhof zu viele Schröder Themen halten.


----------



## Grestorn (10. August 2017)

Kretschmann ist EINER  und eine echte Ausnahme bei den Grünen. Ihn würde ich tatsächlich wählen. Er ist ein echter Realpolitiker, mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen die dieses Wort impliziert. 

Aber wie gesagt, er ist eine Ausnahme bei den Grünen.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Der linke Flügel ist bei den Grünen eh Geschichte.
Die Realos sind in der Überhand. Die haben es nur vor 4 Jahren mit ihren Steuerkonzept verbockt.
Und dieses Jahr wird es auch nichts mit zweistellig. Dafür ist die AFd zu stark.
Die Linke punkten wie immer im Osten, im Westen hat sie keine Chance und daher wird es auch nie für eine Regierungskoalition im Westen oder gar im bund reichen.
Die muss man gar nicht ablehnen, die lehnen sich selbst schon ab.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2017)

Man merkt der Wahlkampf ist jetzt wirklich da.
Schulz kritisiert den Diesel-Gipfel, sowie Softwareupdates und fordert eine feste Quote für E-Autos, sowie einen konkreten Aktionsplan:

E-Auto-Quote: So will Martin Schulz der Diesel-Krise begegnen


----------



## DKK007 (14. August 2017)

Bitte beim Thema bleiben. Für G20 und Hamburg gibt es schon einen Thread. 

Beiträge die sich nur an einen Teilnehmer richten sind zu unterlassen und per PN auszuhandeln.



> *4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge*Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> 
> 
> in keinem Bezug zum Thema des Threads stehen, in dem sie gepostet werden. Dies umfasst auch Konkurrenz-Produkte/-Marken/… in spezifischen (Sammel-)Threads, z. B. AMD-Thema in Intel-Sammelthread, Call-of-Duty-Thema in Battlefield-Sammelthread, Kaufberatung statt Problemlösung ("Offtopic-Spam").
> ...


----------



## Schaffe89 (18. August 2017)

Jetzt haben die Medien wieder Schröder an der Backe weil er bei Rosneft einen Posten besetzen will. Ganz schlimm.
Die Aktivitäten anderer Politiker in US Energieunternehmen ist natürlich Standard.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2017)

Ich würde sagen, die SPD hat Schröder an der Backe. Der Schulz distanziert sich ja regelmäßig von Schröder.
So ist das eben, wenn man einen Kapitalistenarsch als ehemaligen Kanzler mit sich herumschleppt.
Der ist wie ein Kaugummi am Schuh -- den kannst du nicht abstreifen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2017)

Wobei sich über die CDU Leute bei Mercedes usw. kaum jemand aufregt.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2017)

Na ja, die Kartell Sache und das Diesel Gate werden ja schon sehr gut von der Bundesregierung aus gesessen. 
Solange man nichts sagt, verlieren die anderen irgendwann das Interesse.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2017)

Zumindest, bis doch ein Gericht der Meinung ist ein Fahrverbot für eine Stadt zu verhängen, auch wenn es die Politik nicht will.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumindest, bis doch ein Gericht der Meinung ist ein Fahrverbot für eine Stadt zu verhängen, auch wenn es die Politik nicht will.



Dazu brauchst es aber erst mal einen Kläger und dann auch noch einen Richter, der da mitzieht.
Theoretisch könntest du alle Diesel aussperren.
Allerdings musst du dann wieder Ausnahmen für örtliche Betriebe machen und Ausnahmen für Taxis und was weiß ich noch.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2017)

Die DUH klagt soweit ich weiß seit einiger Zeit in Stuttgart. 

Das mit den Ausnahmen ist dann die große Frage. Die sollte die Politik für den Fall der Fälle schon vorher klären.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2017)

Ich bin ja mal auf das Fernsehduell gespannt, sofern es überhaupt eins geben wird.
Merkel ist ja schon immer dagegen gewesen, Schulz kann ich da nicht einordnet und beim letzten Mal hat ja ausgerechnet der Stefan Raab die kritischen Fragen gestellt -- was wiederum ein Armutszeugnis für den deutschen Spitzen Journalismus darstellt.


----------



## Adi1 (19. August 2017)

Fernsehduell? 

Nach 12 Jahren "Wir-schaffen-das"- und "Alles-ist -gut"-Eingelulle

schlafen eben auch die Hartgesottesten mal ein


----------



## chaotium (19. August 2017)

Der Deutsche ist ein Kollektiv Tier.
Rennt einer in eine Ecke rennt der Rest hinterher.

Was hat man über die Merkel gejammert. Aber in den Umfragen ist Sie weiterhin vorne.
Das Wahlergebnis ist eh wieder das gleiche: CDU vor SPD, dann folgt die Grünen mit der AFD und dann kommt der Rest.
Die Groko Teil:4 kommt. Da der Deutsche ja nichts ändern will.

Ich geh nicht mehr zu Wahl, weil das ganze nur noch eine Zeitverschwendung ist. Ich will selbst den Kanzler wählen können und nicht einer seiner Hofnarren.


----------



## Kindercola (19. August 2017)

Ich wüsste nichtmal wen/welche Partei ich wählen sollte. Irgendwie spricht mich keine der "etablierten" Parteien so wirklich an.
Aber was bringt es wenn man nicht zur Wahl geht und dann doch wieder gejammert wird das sich nichts ändert.


----------



## chaotium (19. August 2017)

Ich jammer nicht, mir isses egal. Die Parteien halten ihre versprechen eh nicht ein


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2017)

Allerdings sollte man schon wählen. Denn jede Stimme die nicht an die AFD geht, ist eine Stimme weniger für die AFD.


----------



## Ray2015 (19. August 2017)

Bevor ihr nicht wählen geht, macht die Stimme halt ungültig, sodass diese wenigstens in die Statistik mit einfließt.


----------



## Grestorn (19. August 2017)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Bevor ihr nicht wählen geht, macht die Stimme halt ungültig, sodass diese wenigstens in die Statistik mit einfließt.



Was für eine tolle Meinung man damit abgibt...


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2017)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Bevor ihr nicht wählen geht, macht die Stimme halt ungültig, sodass diese wenigstens in die Statistik mit einfließt.



Wähl die Partei, mit der du die meisten Schnittpunkte hast. Völlig egal, ob das eine große oder kleine Partei ist.

Ich hab jedenfalls keine Lust so zu enden wie Venezuela oder so. Wo das Parlament gerade entmachtet wurde. 
Diktatur -- wir kommen.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2017)

Im Zweifel einfach die Piraten. Da sollten wir IT-ler ja schon eine recht hohe Schnittmenge haben. Dabei besteht aber kaum das "Risiko" das die über die 5% kommen und man sich hinterher ärgert, wen man da gewählt hat. Die fallen seit 4 Jahren nur noch unter Sonstige.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2017)

Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass die FDP bald mal unter "sonstige Parteien" fällt, aber wird wohl nicht.


----------



## Tilfred (19. August 2017)

Mich würde mal interessieren was passieren würde wenn gar niemand wählen
gehen würde oder alle ungültig wählen würden.

Wir haben hier ein Wahlrecht und keine Wahlpflicht, das vergessen scheinbar
Einige hier die ständig mit dem Finger auf die Nichtwähler zeigen.

Die letzten 2 Wahlen, bei denen ich auch nicht war, hätte ich wählen können
was ich gewollt hätte, ich hätte die Merkel bekommen. Wer das nicht sieht ist
blind. Warum also wählen? Eine Überraschung wäre, unsere "Bundesmutti" 
will auf einmal nicht mehr wie weiland Schröder. Es bringt nichts wählen zu gehen!
Meine Meinung, und noch darf ich die sagen. (Naja, hier vielleicht doch nicht?!)

Mal abgesehen davon daß ich keiner Partei traue, verstehe ich das Bohei um die AfD
nicht. Setzt sich zusammen aus ehemaligen Etablierten und ist nicht verboten, ich würde
eher sagen das gleiche Übel, als das größere. Und falls ich die wirklich an der Macht haben 
wollte, sollte ich dann nicht gehen und sie wählen? Für mich ist es auf jeden Fall ein blödsinniges
Argument: Nichtwähler wählen die falschen, im Sinne des Behaupters, immer die schlimmen
"Rechten",  heute durch die AfD dargestellt.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2017)

Die jetzige Regierung würde dann wohl kommissarisch weiter machen. Aber so weit sind wir zum Glück noch nicht.

Und ja, wenn du die AFD (warum auch immer) möglichst stark im Parlament sehen willst dann solltest du sie wirklich wählen. Wenn du nur nicht die etablierten willst bleiben dir dagegen noch eine Menge anderer Parteien (inklusive reiner Antiparteien wie "Die PARTEI", wobei Herr Sonneborn seinen Job im Europaparlament ernster zu nehmen scheint als manch etablierter) die unter Umständen eher deinen Anforderungen genügen.


----------



## blautemple (19. August 2017)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon daß ich keiner Partei traue, verstehe ich das Bohei um die AfD
> nicht. Setzt sich zusammen aus ehemaligen Etablierten und ist nicht verboten, ich würde
> eher sagen das gleiche Übel, als das größere. Und falls ich die wirklich an der Macht haben
> wollte, sollte ich dann nicht gehen und sie wählen? Für mich ist es auf jeden Fall ein blödsinniges
> ...



Lies dir einfach mal das Parteiprogramm durch, dann verstehst du vllt warum die AfD imo absolut nicht wählbar ist


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. August 2017)

Habe ich gelesen, an welcher Stelle im Programm, kommt die "Unwählbarkeit"?


----------



## JePe (19. August 2017)

Spaetestens auf Seite 14; da wollen die Querfrontler den "Euroraum verlassen". Spaeter kommen dann noch Perlen wie die Errichtung von Gefaengnissen im Ausland fuer kriminelle Auslaender einschl. deren Ausweisung bereits im "Verdachtsfall" und "durch Strafgerichte". Sehr nice ist auch Kapitel 7: knattern fuer den Volkskoerper (sinngemaess, wenn man bei denen von "Sinn" sprechen mag). CO2 ist ´ne feine Sache und Atomkraftwerke sowieso. Und dann erst dieser Islam. Bah! Alice, Alice im Muselland!


----------



## Tilfred (19. August 2017)

Ich persönlich brauche keinen Vormund oder Ersatzeltern. Ich tendiere zur Anarchie.
Die einzige "Staatsform" für Erwachsene.

Da ich leider weiß, dass eine große Menge unmündig (gemacht) ist, wäre eine Möglichkeit
wieder einen Kaiser zu installieren. Da draußen rennt doch genug Adliges rum ohne Sinn.
Mehr ******* kann ein einzelner auch nicht bauen und es wäre wesentlich billiger als 666
Schwachköpfe unter einer Glaskugel!


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2017)

Vonwegen keine Partei rechts der CDU: Ich hab mir vorhin Mal das Programm der Zentrumspartei angesehen. Wie erwartet Erzkonservativ aber ohne den extremen Europa- und Fremdenhass. 
Um nur Mal ein Beispiel für eine Alternative zur Alternative zu nennen, auch wenn es sicher nicht mein absoluter Favorit wäre.


----------



## 4B11T (19. August 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Spaetestens auf Seite 14; da wollen die Querfrontler den "Euroraum verlassen".



Diese Idee wurde in GB von über 50% der Bevölkerung unterstützt. Die Mehrheit(!) waren also Querfrontler, da passt doch was nicht?



JePe schrieb:


> Spaeter kommen dann noch Perlen wie die Errichtung von Gefaengnissen im Ausland fuer kriminelle Auslaender einschl. deren Ausweisung bereits im "Verdachtsfall" und "durch Strafgerichte". Sehr nice ist auch Kapitel 7: knattern fuer den Volkskoerper (sinngemaess, wenn man bei denen von "Sinn" sprechen mag). CO2 ist ´ne feine Sache und Atomkraftwerke sowieso. Und dann erst dieser Islam. Bah! Alice, Alice im Muselland!



Alle dieser Punkte sind weder schwarz noch weiß und haben auch Befürworter in den etablierten Parteien. Allein, dass diese Themen mal kontrovers aufgegriffen werden, dürfte für einige eine Wahlentscheidung pro AfD rechtfertigen. Unabhängig davon habe ich bisher noch kein Wahlprogramm einer Partei gelesen, wo nicht mindestens ein Drittel der "Ziele" zum Kopfschütteln war. Für mich wird es eine Wahl des geringsten Übels. Weiterbetrieb von Atomkraftwerken würde ich z.B. als Kompromiss in Kauf nehmen, auch wenn ich das nicht befürworte.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (20. August 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich noch eine Partei, die sich einem der schlimmsten Übel widmet, dem Fiat Geldsystem?
Die AFD hatte das ja mal auf dem Schirm.


----------



## JePe (20. August 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Diese Idee wurde in GB von über 50% der Bevölkerung unterstützt. Die Mehrheit(!) waren also Querfrontler, da passt doch was nicht?



Das ist so nicht richtig. Es gab ca. 46,5 Mio. Wahlberechtigte; ca. 33,5 Mio. davon haben tatsaechlich abgestimmt und von diesen wiederum haben knappe 17,5 fuer den Austritt aus der EU (nicht das "Verlassen des Euroraums") votiert. De facto ist das eine Minderheit (was am Ergebnis nichts aendert und anderswo haben schon Leute eine Wahl rein numerisch verloren, duerfen nun aber trotzdem vier Jahre Praesident spielen). Ich orakle mal: England wird in der EU bleiben. Man wird herumeiern, unerfuellbare Forderungen stellen, schliesslich der Bevoelkerung einen unannehmbaren Vertrag vorlegen und sie ueber diesen abstimmen lassen - in der Hoffnung, dass sie im zweiten Anlauf nicht nur einen Stift, sondern auch das Gehirn in die Wahlkabine mitnehmen, anstatt nur speichelspritzend die Parolen der Farages nachzubloeken.

Und Querfront passt schon. An Europa arbeitet man sich von links- und rechtsaussen gerne ab und fuehrt dabei zumeist bemerkenswert aehnliche "Argumente" ins Feld.



4B11T schrieb:


> Allein, dass diese Themen mal  kontrovers aufgegriffen werden(...)



An einem kontroversen Diskurs ist sicher nichts falsch. Wer aber Plattitueden a la "das Spurengas Kohlendioxid (CO2) ist kein Schadstoff, sondern eine unverzichtbare Voraussetzung fuer alles Leben" (Seite 65) ausduenstet (sic!) und den Islam pauschal "im Konflikt mit der freiheitlich-demokratischen Grundordnung" (Seite 34) sieht, stoesst keine Diskussionen an, sondern Menschen vor den Kopf. Warum man das mit einem Kreuzchen honorieren sollte, faellt mir beim besten Willen nicht ein.


----------



## Grestorn (20. August 2017)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch eine Partei, die sich einem der schlimmsten Übel widmet, dem Fiat Geldsystem?
> Die AFD hatte das ja mal auf dem Schirm.



Du kannst ja Dein Vermögen in Crypto-Währungen anlegen. Wenn das alle VT machen, dann haben wir wenigstens ein Problem weniger. Nur dann bitte auch keine Leistungen von irgendjemanden (Gehalt usw.) in "Fiat-Geld" erwarten.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (20. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Du kannst ja Dein Vermögen in Crypto-Währungen anlegen. Wenn das alle VT machen, dann haben wir wenigstens ein Problem weniger. Nur dann bitte auch keine Leistungen von irgendjemanden (Gehalt usw.) in "Fiat-Geld" erwarten.



Kommt von Dir auch mal was anderes als Reflexdenken?
Wenn du dich damit mal beschäftigen würdest, wüsstest du um die Probleme dieses Geldsystems.


----------



## Grestorn (20. August 2017)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Kommt von Dir auch mal was anderes als Reflexdenken?
> Wenn du dich damit mal beschäftigen würdest, wüsstest du um die Probleme dieses Geldsystems.


Denk nur nicht, weil ich nicht jeden Schmarrn, den man im Netz findet, Glauben schenke, dass ich mich nicht mit der Materie auskenne. 

Du musst noch lernen, Agitatoren, die vor allem ihre eigene Agenda im Blickfeld haben, von echter Information zu unterscheiden. Die Welt ist bei weitem nicht so einfach gestrickt, wie Du glaubst.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (20. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Denk nur nicht, weil ich nicht jeden Schmarrn, den man im Netz findet, Glauben schenke, dass ich mich nicht mit der Materie auskenne.
> 
> Du musst noch lernen, Agitatoren, die vor allem ihre eigene Agenda im Blickfeld haben, von echter Information zu unterscheiden. Die Welt ist bei weitem nicht so einfach gestrickt, wie Du glaubst.



Ja sorry, aber so wie du geantwortet hast, schien es mir als wüsstest du nicht worauf ich hinaus will.

Du hast es ja anscheinend gelernt, sieht man ja anhand einiger Deiner Kommentare. Da muss ich eben noch aufholen


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Du kannst ja Dein Vermögen in Crypto-Währungen anlegen.



Im Zweifel ist Gold die deutlich stabilere Anlageform.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (20. August 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> D
> An einem kontroversen Diskurs ist sicher nichts falsch. Wer aber Plattitueden a la "das Spurengas Kohlendioxid (CO2) ist kein Schadstoff, sondern eine unverzichtbare Voraussetzung fuer alles Leben" (Seite 65) ausduenstet (sic!) und den Islam pauschal "im Konflikt mit der freiheitlich-demokratischen Grundordnung" (Seite 34) sieht, stoesst keine Diskussionen an, sondern Menschen vor den Kopf. Warum man das mit einem Kreuzchen honorieren sollte, faellt mir beim besten Willen nicht ein.



Das ist natürlich von höchster Wichtigkeit. Bloß keinem vor den Kopf stoßen.  Eine Religion die Frauen diskriminiert und Schwule und Lesben ablehnt, steht definitiv im Konflikt mit dem GG.
Mir persönlich fällt wenig ein was für "wir schaffen das" und ein "weiter so" sprechen sollte.

So denkt eben jeder anders.


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Eine Religion die Frauen diskriminiert und Schwule und Lesben ablehnt, steht definitiv im Konflikt mit dem GG.


So eine Religionsgemeinschaft wie die Katholiken z.B. ?


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (20. August 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> So eine Religionsgemeinschaft wie die Katholiken z.B. ?



Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob die Kirche selbst nur im Mittelalter verharrt oder ob es der überwältigende Anteil der Anhänger ebenso tut.
Interessant ist auch die Ablehnung (ums mal freundlich zur formulieren) des Staates Israel und der Menschen die dort leben. Eigentlich ein sehr pikantes Thema in Deutschland. Offenbar aber nicht für alle.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2017)

Es gibt auch genug Katholiken, die im Mittelalter leben.
Von daher würde ich sagen, dass das immer Ausnahmen aber nicht die Regel sind.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (20. August 2017)

Ich persönlich kenne keine. Wahrscheinlich kenne ich aber auch die falschen Leute.

Gehe ich hier in Berlin vor die Tür oder fahre mit dem Bus, bezweifle ich Ernsthaft die Behauptung der "Ausnahme". Nun ist aber Schluss mit "vor den Kopf stoßen".


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2017)

Guckt man sich die entsprechenden Länder an, dann ist es wohl eher doch die Regel und nicht die Ausnahme.


----------



## Grestorn (20. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich von höchster Wichtigkeit. Bloß keinem vor den Kopf stoßen.  Eine Religion die Frauen diskriminiert und Schwule und Lesben ablehnt, steht definitiv im Konflikt mit dem GG.
> Mir persönlich fällt wenig ein was für "wir schaffen das" und ein "weiter so" sprechen sollte.



Stimmt. Ich finde auch, dass das Christentum im Konflikt mit dem GG steht. Das ist doch die Religion, von der Du sprichst, oder?

/edit: Zu spät. Stimmt aber trotzdem. 

Dann ergänze ich mal: Man kann eine Religion kritisieren. Ich mach das ständig und ohne Unterlass. Was ich aber echt nicht mag, ist wenn man pauschal alle Menschen verurteilt, die - auf Grund der Umstände ihrer Geburt! - Mitglieder einer bestimmten Religion sind. Diese Menschen können da ja schlicht nichts dafür. Und wie sie ihre Religion leben, in wie weit sie schlicht indoktriniert sind oder das tatsächlich aus sich heraus glauben, alles dass kann und darf man nicht pauschalisieren!


----------



## Leob12 (20. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kenne keine. Wahrscheinlich kenne ich aber auch die falschen Leute.
> 
> Gehe ich hier in Berlin vor die Tür oder fahre mit dem Bus, bezweifle ich Ernsthaft die Behauptung der "Ausnahme". Nun ist aber Schluss mit "vor den Kopf stoßen".


Kurze Frage: Inwiefern ist es relevant ob du keine kennst? Kann ich dir beantworten, nämlich komplett irrelevant. 
Erstes sieht man nur das, was man sehen will, und zweitens wird das viel zu oft überbewertet.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (20. August 2017)

Wenn eine persönliche Meinung und persönliche Erfahrungen irrelevant sind, ist es sinnlos über, egal was, zu diskutieren.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Guckt man sich die entsprechenden Länder an, dann ist es wohl eher doch die Regel und nicht die Ausnahme.



Es geht um Deutschland. 
Du kannst dich gerne in anderen Ländern als Umgestalter der Gesellschaft versuchen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. August 2017)

Ja, es geht um Deutschland. Und darum, dass es am besten auch so bleibt, wie es bisher war. Und viele Ereignisse der letzten 2 Jahre in Deutschland und auch in Europa lassen da nichts gutes ahnen. Es heißt nicht umsosnt, wehret den Anfängen.

Dir kann deine Zukunft und die deiner Kinder ja genre egal sein, dass ist dein gutes Recht, aber warum machst du andere an, die das anders sehen?


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2017)

Ich sehe es eben nicht so schwarz wie andere.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. August 2017)

Dachten sich wohl einige Leute in Berlin letztes Jahr auf dem Weichnachstmarkt auch, oder vor kurzem in Barcelona. Oder in Manchester.


----------



## JePe (21. August 2017)

Moechtest Du hier ueber die kommende Bundestagswahl diskutieren - so wie es im Eroeffnungspost steht - oder Wahlkampf fuer eine ganz bestimmte Partei und / oder Ideologie machen ... ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. August 2017)

Klar, von jemanden, der in seinem eigenen Thread nicht über die Ursache des Ereignisses, auf das sich der Thread bezieht, reden will, lass ich mich gerne über die Threadführung belehren 

Noch weitere sinnfreie Vorschläge?


----------



## der-sack88 (21. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dachten sich wohl einige Leute in Berlin letztes Jahr auf dem Weichnachstmarkt auch, oder vor kurzem in Barcelona. Oder in Manchester.




Oder in Charlottesville. Extremisten fahren wohl einfach gerne mit Fahrzeugen in Menschenmassen.


Ich persönlich finde es ziemlich schade, dass das Thema für einige so entscheidend ist, dass man bereit ist sich ins eigene Fleisch zu schneiden, um bloß niemanden retten zu müssen. Aber die FDP wurde ja auch gewählt...


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. August 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Oder in Charlottesville. Extremisten fahren wohl einfach gerne mit Fahrzeugen in Menschenmassen.



Und jetzt vergleich mal, welche Gruppe öfter in Menschenmassen fährt und mehr Todesopfer gefordert hat. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es ziemlich schade, dass das Thema für einige so entscheidend ist, dass man bereit ist sich ins eigene Fleisch zu schneiden, um bloß niemanden retten zu müssen. Aber die FDP wurde ja auch gewählt...



Warum gehst du davon aus, dass man sich ins eigenen Fleisch schneidet? Wer FDP wählt, hat in der Regel Geld und es im Leben zu etwas gebracht. Diese Leute werden sich durch die Wahl der FDP nicht ins eigenne Fleisch schneiden.

Ganz im Gegenteil, würde die Stammwähler der FDP, z.B. die Linke wählen, dann würden sie sich ins eigenen Fleisch schneiden.


----------



## Grestorn (21. August 2017)

Zu vergleichen, wer mehr Terroranschläge verübt ist zynisch.

Die rechtsextremen (also auch Alt-Right) sind genauso abscheulich wie IS Terroristen. Ich sehe da auch in Ideologie und Verhalten kaum einen Unterschied.

Ich bin aber nicht bereit, alle Muslime unter Generalschuld oder -Verdacht zu stellen, genauso wenig wie alle US-Südstaatler oder Bible-Belt-Bewohner.

Außerdem, zum Thema Flüchtlinge: Egal welche Probleme es bedeutet und egal auch ob es Verbrecher gibt, die es ausnutzen... Es kann nicht sein, dass man Menschen aussperrt und zuguckt, wie sie ersaufen oder sonst wie verrecken. Das geht einfach nicht. Diesen Gedanken überhaupt in Erwägung zu ziehen ist in meinen Augen extrem unmenschlich. Alleine das macht es mir unmöglich eine CSU zu wählen... die koketieren ja sowieso schon immer mit dem rechten Rand.

Wo ist eine liberale Partei, die nicht ständig mit Ge- oder Verboten kommt und ihren Humanismus und Fairness nicht vergessen hat? Und fehlt eine echte linksliberale Alternative!


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2017)

Seehofer hat sich ja jetzt von der Obergrenze verabschiedet. Sie ist nicht mehr Bedingung für einen Koalitionsvertrag.
Also wieder Sonnenschein in der Union.
Obwohl ich echt mal gesehen hätte, wie sich die CSU von der CDU abgespalten hätte.
Die SPD kann ja ein Lied davon singen, wie es ist, wenn sich die halbe Partei abspaltet.


----------



## Rolk (21. August 2017)

Von der SPD hätten sich mal besser noch ein paar mehr abgespalten.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. August 2017)

@Grestorn:
Mich würde an dieser Stelle brennend interessieren wie du dir die Finanzierung dieses Problems vorstellst? Wie viele dürfen es denn werden? 1.000.000, 5.000.000, 50.000.000? 
Wer soll das bezahlen? Und bitte sag jetzt nicht das wäre egal -Es ist NICHT egal und schon jetzt ein Problem. Der überwiegende Teil dieser männlichen Menschen hat weder einen Schulabschluss, noch spricht er halbwegs englisch. Hinzu kommen Krankheiten die hier in Europa schon fast ausgerottet waren. Ursprünglich wurde hier das komplette Gegenteil behauptet, mitlerweile komplett widerlegt. Warst du schon einmal in Afrika? Ich meine so richtig, nicht in Tunesien oder Ägypten? Diese Menschen bringen eine Lebens- und Religionsauffassung mit, die wir uns hier nicht einmal im Ansatz vorstellen können. Bereitschaft sich anzupassen oder irgendwie unterzuordnen, nie gelernt und überwiegend auch nicht vorhanden. Wie? In Deutschland muss man auch arbeiten um zu Wohlstand zu kommen...?
Ein einfaches Beispiel: Wir diskutieren hier viel über Umweltschutz, Mülltrennung usw. 
In den Herkunftsländern dieser Menschen wird der Müll einfach auf die Straße geschmissen. Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: 
1. Er bleibt einfach liegen. Ist irgendwann kein Platz mehr, schmeißt man den Müll eben woanders hin.
2. Man zündet den Müll an. Der brennt dann tagelang, irgendwann ist wieder Platz. 
Die "einfach wegwerfen" Mentalität gibt es in ganz Afrika. Jetzt versuche mal diesen Leuten klar zu machen (in welcher Sprache auch immer), dass der Aludeckel und die Glasflasche eben nicht einfach irgendwo hingefeuert wird, sondern bei uns sogar noch getrennt wird.

Es ist unglaublich wie naiv viele an dieses Problem heran gehen und wie schnell man, sobald man das o.g. Problem anspricht, in die rechtsextreme Ecke gedrängt oder als Vollidiot bezeichnet wird.
Es geht nicht darum Menschen bewusst verrecken zu lassen, sondern darum die Verhältnismäßigkeit zu wahren. Verhältnismäßig ist es nicht Menschen ohne eine Obergrenze aufzunehmen. Unverantwortlich ist es damit auch noch in aller Öffentlichkeit herum zu prahlen. Unverantwortlich ist es auch unbegrenzt Menschen aufzunehmen ohne Ihnen eine Perspektive zu bieten. Andere Staaten in Europa haben das durchaus schon erkannt.

@Topic:
Das die CSU unter Seehofer wieder einknickt war klar. Seehofer labert nun schon seit zwei Jahren, passiert ist nichts.


----------



## Grestorn (21. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @Grestorn:
> Mich würde an dieser Stelle brennend interessieren wie du dir die Finanzierung dieses Problems vorstellst? Wie viele dürfen es denn werden? 1.000.000, 5.000.000, 50.000.000?
> Wer soll das bezahlen? Und bitte sag jetzt nicht das wäre egal -Es ist NICHT egal und schon jetzt ein Problem.



Natürlich ist es ein Problem. Und natürlich ist es teuer. Und natürlich kann es auch nicht sein, dass Deutschland die Last alleine trägt. Und natürlich hat Deutschland - und die gesamte "erste" und auch "zweite Welt" insgesamt - einen großen Anteil an der Verantwortung, dass es so weit kommen konnte. 

Aber Du hast ganz recht: All das ist egal. Egal, wenn es um das Leben von 100.000en von Menschen geht. Was ist ein Menschenleben wert? Wieviel Komfort und Luxus in Deinem Leben ist ein Menschenleben wert? Und 100.000 davon?

Augen zumachen und wegschauen ist jedenfalls keine Option. Alles andere, wie z.B. den Osten der EU (und anderen Verweigerern) mal harte Konsequenzen aufzuzeigen oder eben auch dafür zu sorgen, dass gar nicht so viele Menschen einen Grund zur Flucht sehen oder das als nicht so attraktiv sehen, als dass sie ihr Leben riskieren und all ihr Hab und Gut dafür drangeben, all das ist ok. Aber wegschauen geht nun mal gar nicht. 

Aber so lange all diese überfälligen Maßnahmen nicht greifen, die ja immer noch nicht angegangen werden, so lange muss man den Menschen helfen. Denn ICH sehe nicht zu, wie sie verrecken, nur weil ich (bzw. mein Land) zu bequem ist, etwas dagegen zu tun.


----------



## 4B11T (21. August 2017)

Seit doch nicht so naiv: die Geburtenraten in Afrika explodieren: die Geburtenraten sind dort 4 bis 5 mal so hoch wie die in Westeuropa (keine Fakenews!):

Die Geburtenrate aller Lander im globalem Vergleich

Obwohl in weiten Teilen Hunger, Armut, Arbeitslosigkeit & Perspektivlosigkeit herrscht. D.h. egal wie viele Menschen wir aufnehmen: es kommen immer mehr. Viele stellen sich das so vor: 100'000 sind in Afrika auf der Flucht, ok, dann nehmen wir die halt auf und verteilen die in Europa: Merkt doch keiner die paar Leute. Aber mit derartigen Geburtenranten kommen jährlich zehntausende dazu. Die Religionen (auch die kath. Kirche, das soll kein Islam-bashing sein...) stellen sich quer endlich die Verhütung zu akzeptieren, Bildungsprogramme greifen nicht, die westliche medizinische Unterstützung aber sehr wohl: die (Kinder-) Sterberaten sinken und... naja: wer Lösungen hat: immer her damit!

Ich wollte noch zum AfD Whalprogramm weiter von antworten:

Thema CO2: CO2 ist der beste Pflanzendünger den es gibt, findest genügen vernünftige Studien dazu (nichts Aluhut-mäßiges), je mehr Erderwärmung, desto mehr Verdunstung: Wetterkatastrophen, Bewölkung: Abkühlung. Der Treibhauseffekt wirkt Zyklus-/Phasenweise. Unser CO2 Ausstoß beschleunigt ihn, durch CO2 Reduzierung können wir ihn verlangsamen. Aber aufhalten kann man ihn nicht. Trotzdem bin ich z.B. für E-Mobilität, aber eher aus Gründen des Feinstaubs und anderer Gifte in den Abgasen, was sich in Städten stark konzentriert. Alles auf CO2 zu reduzieren: vorsicht, kann aber muss nicht schlimm sein^^

Islam und Grundordnung: Stichwort Sekularisation als höchstes Gut unserer Zeit: Religion und Staat passen nie zusammen, egal welche Religion. Das müssen wir so erhalten weder Christentum, noch Islam dürfen Einfluss auf staatliche Bereiche haben. Ja: das sehe ich übrigens in Gefahr!


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. August 2017)

@Grestorn:
Das du diese Meinung hast ist völlig ok. Nicht ok finde ich es, diese Meinung der ganzen Bevölkerung aufzuzwingen. Und für sämtliche daraus resultierende Probleme keinerlei Lösung zu haben außer "wir schaffen das" und "geht mehr in die Kirche".

Du sprichst von dem allseits bekannten Thema "Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe".
Während meiner Schulzeit gab es in meiner Klasse ein Projekt. Jeder Schüler, bzw. deren Eltern sollte eine Patenschaft für ein Kind in Afrika übernehmen. Damals haben meine Eltern gesagt: Du entscheidest. Ich habe abgelehnt, weil ich schon damals der Meinung war das Geld versickert in irgendwelchen dubiosen Quellen. Schon damals gab es deswegen massive Diskussionen, Stichwort "unmenschlich".

Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich nun die Möglichkeit ein Kinderheim in einem Südwestafrikanischen Land zu besuchen. Unterstützt wurde dieses Heim von einer namenhaften Hilfsorganisation. 
Es mutete schon recht eigenartig an, dass die Kinder ohne fließendes Wasser, fast ohne Spielzeug (der geschenkte Fußball war DER Hammer!) und ohne sanitäre Einrichtungen leben mussten, der "Verwalter" des Heims aber in einem nagelneuen BMW X5 vorfuhr. Wohlgemerkt: Die Rede ist von einem halbwegs situierten Land in Afrika. Tja...wo war nur das ganze Geld geblieben?
Korruption und Machtgier in einem unvorstellbaren Maß sind in diesen Ländern ein großes Problem. Dieses Problem werden wir aus Europa nicht lösen können. Diesbezüglich haben wir denke ich selbst genug Baustellen.

€dit zum x-ten:
Sorry ist grad extrem OT.


----------



## blautemple (21. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es ein Problem. Und natürlich ist es teuer. Und natürlich kann es auch nicht sein, dass Deutschland die Last alleine trägt. Und natürlich hat Deutschland - und die gesamte "erste" und auch "zweite Welt" insgesamt - einen großen Anteil an der Verantwortung, dass es so weit kommen konnte.
> 
> Aber Du hast ganz recht: All das ist egal. Egal, wenn es um das Leben von 100.000en von Menschen geht. Was ist ein Menschenleben wert? Wieviel Komfort und Luxus in Deinem Leben ist ein Menschenleben wert? Und 100.000 davon?
> 
> ...



Da bin ich absolut deiner Meinung.

Wir, also der reiche Westen, sind zu einem großen Teil dafür Verantwortlich also ist es unsere verdammte Pflicht diesen Mensch, die nichts für ihre Lage können, zu helfen.
Man kann sich doch nicht einfach hinstellen und nichts machen nur weil die anderen Länder nicht mitziehen, das nennt man dann auch "Whataboutism"


----------



## Nightslaver (21. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich nun die Möglichkeit ein Kinderheim in einem Südwestafrikanischen Land zu besuchen. Unterstützt wurde dieses Heim von einer namenhaften Hilfsorganisation.
> Es mutete schon recht eigenartig an, dass die Kinder ohne fließendes Wasser, fast ohne Spielzeug (der geschenkte Fußball war DER Hammer!) und ohne sanitäre Einrichtungen leben mussten, der "Verwalter" des Heims aber in einem nagelneuen BMW X5 vorfuhr. Wohlgemerkt: Die Rede ist von einem halbwegs situierten Land in Afrika. Tja...wo war nur das ganze Geld geblieben?
> Korruption und Machtgier in einem unvorstellbaren Maß sind in diesen Ländern ein großes Problem. Dieses Problem werden wir aus Europa nicht lösen können. Diesbezüglich haben wir denke ich selbst genug Baustellen.



Entwicklungshilfe ist in der Theorie halt was schönes, aber in der Praxis leider oft verschwendete Mühe, wen die innergesellschaftlichen Probleme eines Landes nicht gelöst sind und das ist im Fall von Afrika leider nicht der Fall.

In den meisten afrikanischen Ländern hat man das Problem das es eigentlich nur ein sehr geringes nationales Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl gibt, dafür aber ein extrem ausgeprägtes Stammeszugehörigkeitsgefühl.
Das führt dann immer wieder dazu das politisch nur die Interessen berücksichtigt werden und Posten mit den Personen besetzt werden die zum eigenen Stamm gehören und das nach Wahlen Kanidaten anderer Stämme die Wahlergebnisse nicht anerkennen weil sie sie für gefälscht halten.

Ergebnis davon ist dann natürlich entsprechend Sippenwirtschaft, Bürgerkriege, Korruption und Misswirtschaft.

Wollte man das auf hier in Deutschland übertragen wäre das in etwa so als hättest du Ostfriesen und Bayern als Stamm. Die Ostfriesen gewinnen die Wahl und besetzen die politischen Ämter dann alle mit Ostfriesen die natürlich dann auch nur Interessen von Ostfriesen umsetzen und diese bevorzugt behandeln, während der Bayer nach der Wahl von Wahlmanipulation spricht, das Ergebnis nicht anerkennt und einen Bürgerkrieg vom Zaun bricht.

Das sowohl der Bayer als auch der Ostfriese beides Deutsche sind und es allen besser ginge wen man zum Wohle aller Deutschen arbeitet kommt ihnen nicht in den Sinn. 

Von daher, solange die Afrikaner es nicht schaffen ihr innergesellschaftliches Stammesdenken zu überwinden und sich als gemeinsame Gesellschaft in der gleichen Nation begreifen ist Entwicklungshilfe und zu oft leider auch die "Hilfe" zur Selbsthilfe vergebene Bemühung, da Sippenwirtschaft und Bürgerkriege vieles von dem was erreicht wird, oder werden könnte, irgendwann wieder zerstört.
Und dieses Problem kann ihnen auch niemand von außen lösen, die Lösung kann nur durch die Menschen in den Ländern selbst erfolgen...


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2017)

Das Dilemma bei sowas ist eben, dass man dem anderen nichts gönnt.
Bevor der andere also was bekommt, verzichtet man selbst darauf.

Das Problem Afrika ist aber auf die Kolonisation der Europäer zurück zu führen, die willkürlich Grenzen gezogen haben und sich einen Dreck um die Menschen gekümmert haben. Ganz im Gegenteil, man hat sie als Menschen gar nicht akzeptiert sondern sie als "Nutzgegenstand" gesehen und sie zu Millionen versklavt.
Mir bis heute unfassbar, wieso Menschen das anderen menschen antun können.


----------



## hoffgang (21. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @Grestorn:
> Mich würde an dieser Stelle brennend interessieren wie du dir die Finanzierung dieses Problems vorstellst? Wie viele dürfen es denn werden? 1.000.000, 5.000.000, 50.000.000?
> Wer soll das bezahlen? Und bitte sag jetzt nicht das wäre egal -Es ist NICHT egal und schon jetzt ein Problem. Der überwiegende Teil dieser männlichen Menschen hat weder einen Schulabschluss, noch spricht er halbwegs englisch. Hinzu kommen Krankheiten die hier in Europa schon fast ausgerottet waren. Ursprünglich wurde hier das komplette
> 
> ...



Willste das Problem konsequent lösen?
Ok, dann sollte Europa aufhören Afrika auszubeuten und dort die Lebensgrundlage von Millionen Menschen zu zerstören.

Wir transportieren unseren Elektromüll da runter, wir verkaufen unsere Abfälle dort zu so niedrigen Preisen dass wir lokale Produkte verdrängen, wir eignen uns riesige Fläche Land an und schiffen was wir dort produzieren nach Europa. Oder wir produzieren Lebensmittel und machen Biosprit draus damit wir ein besseres Gefühl beim Autofahren haben. Du willst den Menschen eine Perspektive bieten? Wunderbar, bieten wir sie ihnen doch dort wo sie leben. Nur bedeutet das Verzicht für unsere Gesellschaft. Oder wir nehmen einfach die Gewinne welche wir in Afrika erzielen und geben dieses Geld für die Flüchtlinge in Europa aus.
Will auch keiner.

Find ich so klasse wie du argumentierst, der Südländer kann garkeinen Umweltschutz! Man nehme sich mal ein Beispiel an den Deutschen, die haben noch Ordnung. Bei uns kommt der Elektroschrott nämlich gesammelt in Container und wird nicht irgendwo verklappt.
Gut, der Container kommt dann nach Afrika und verseucht halt dort die Umwelt, aber wenigstens nicht bei uns!
Wobei, müssen alles Flüchtlinge sein die ihren McDonalds Müll aus den Autos schmeißen & ihren Mist auf Autobahnraststätten entsorgen. Wir tun sowas ja nicht!

Vorurteile sind sowas tolles.
Machen das Weltbild ganz einfach und blenden die eigene Verantwortung aus. Hauptsache uns gehts gut. Wie das zustandekommt, interessiert nicht. 
Natürlich kann Deutschland nicht alle aufnehmen. Natürlich ist das eine Aufgabe für Europa und nicht einzelne Länder. Aber was für ein Land wollen wir sein? Wollen wir wirklich ein Ungarn, ein Polen, eine Türkei sein?
Wollen wir wirklich auf Flüchtlingen, Menschen in Not (ja Armut ist auch eine Not) rumhacken und uns an Wortführern wie den Trumps, und Höckes orientieren? 
Für was? Woher kommt denn die soziale Schieflage in Deutschland? Die ist in einer Zeit entstanden als Flüchtlinge aus dem Balkan zurückgeführt wurden und die aktuelle Flüchtlingskrise noch nicht ausgebrochen war. 

Und wer wird dafür verantwortlich gemacht? Menschen die zu diesem Zeitpunkt nichtmal in unserem Land waren.





4B11T schrieb:


> Seit doch nicht so naiv: die Geburtenraten in  Afrika explodieren: die Geburtenraten sind dort 4 bis 5 mal so hoch wie  die in Westeuropa (keine Fakenews!):
> Die Geburtenrate aller Lander im globalem Vergleich
> Obwohl in weiten Teilen Hunger, Armut, Arbeitslosigkeit &  Perspektivlosigkeit herrscht. D.h. egal wie viele Menschen wir  aufnehmen: es kommen immer mehr. Viele stellen sich das so vor: 100'000  sind in Afrika auf der Flucht, ok, dann nehmen wir die halt auf und  verteilen die in Europa: Merkt doch keiner die paar Leute. Aber mit  derartigen Geburtenranten kommen jährlich zehntausende dazu. Die  Religionen (auch die kath. Kirche, das soll kein Islam-bashing sein...)  stellen sich quer endlich die Verhütung zu akzeptieren,  Bildungsprogramme greifen nicht, die westliche medizinische  Unterstützung aber sehr wohl: die (Kinder-) Sterberaten sinken und...  naja: wer Lösungen hat: immer her damit!



Hast du Dir mal überlegt dass viele Kinder zu haben für sehr viele Menschen auf dieser Welt die einzige Form von "Altersversorgung" ist.
Vergleich doch mal die Geburtenrate der Industrieländer mit Rentensystzem, Krankenversicherung  und sozialen Fangnetzen mit denen der Dritten Welt. 
Die Lösung ist immer dieselbe: Verbesserung der Lebensbedingungen und endlich aufhören für unsere Gewinne andere auszubeuten. 

Wir schaffen Flüchtlinge mit Tomaten. Tomaten... Afrika: Ein Mann pfluckt gegen Europa | ZEIT ONLINE
Teilweise auch mit Tomatenmark. Wir bieten unsere Waren so günstig in Afrika an dass lokale Erzeuger damit nicht konkurrieren können. So entsteht keine Binnenwirtschaft, keiner kann sich irgendwie Wohlstand zulegen. Was bleibt den Leuten denn anderes übrig als 4-5 Kinder zu zeugen die einen dann im Alter versorgen?

Weg mit Vorurteilen, her mit der Auseinandersetzung mit unserer Verantwortung.


----------



## der-sack88 (21. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und jetzt vergleich mal, welche Gruppe öfter in Menschenmassen fährt und mehr Todesopfer gefordert hat.




Wenn man es so isoliert sehen will... ich denke mal dass die verfehlte Politik der Rechtspopulisten und -extremisten in den USA alles in allem deutlich mehr Todesopfer fordern wird als die paar Idioten, die Fahrzeuge zweckentfremden.
Allein durch das angedachte Gesundheitssystem.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum gehst du davon aus, dass man sich ins eigenen Fleisch schneidet? Wer FDP wählt, hat in der Regel Geld und es im Leben zu etwas gebracht. Diese Leute werden sich durch die Wahl der FDP nicht ins eigenne Fleisch schneiden.
> 
> Ganz im Gegenteil, würde die Stammwähler der FDP, z.B. die Linke wählen, dann würden sie sich ins eigenen Fleisch schneiden.




Ich denke einfach, dass viele der FDP-Wähler gar kein Hotel haben.
Im Ernst, selbst wenn nur Geldsäcke die FDP wählen würden: die Umverteilung nach oben hätte am Ende für alle nur negative Folgen, auch für die Profiteure der FDP-Politik.
Abgesehen davon erschließt sich mir immer noch nicht ganz, wie man z.B. eine frauenfeindliche Partei wählen kann wenn man Flüchtlinge angeblich unter anderem deshalb ablehnt, weil Teile der Anhänger dieser Religion frauenfeindlich sind. Und aus Angst vor sozialem Abstieg wird fremdenfeindlich gewählt, weil man das diffuse "Fremde" für schuldig erklärt, auch wenn die gewählten Fremdenfeinde mit ihrer Wirtschaftspolitik am Ende noch größere Verluste bedeuten würden. Darauf bezog ich mich in erster Linie.



@hoffgang:

Stimmt alles so weit, die Argumente laufen aber leider ins Leere. Als Antwort kommt immer ein "selbst Schuld", womit dann auch gerechtfertigt wird, dass man die Flüchtlinge doch gefälligst ertrinken lassen soll.
Es wird eben erwartet, dass die trotz jahrhundertelanger Ausbeutung, erst kolonialistischer, dann kapitalistischer, auf einem Entwicklungsstand wie wir sind, sind sie das nicht sind sie einfach selbst Schuld.


----------



## Rolk (21. August 2017)

Unglaublich an was wir altbösen Deutschen alles Schuld sind. Wird schon allerhöchste Eisenbahn das wir uns selbst abschaffen.^^


----------



## blautemple (21. August 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Unglaublich an was wir altbösen Deutschen alles Schuld sind. Wird schon allerhöchste Eisenbahn das wir uns selbst abschaffen.^^



Was denkst du denn warum es dir so gut geht?


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. August 2017)

@hoffgang:
Nightslaver hat die Situation in Afrika recht schön beschrieben. Den Beitrag gelesen? Warum ist das im 21. Jahrhundert noch möglich? Ich sags dir: Weil gewisse Leute in Afrika damit das große Geld machen und auf ihre Landsleute scheissen. Entweder weil sie ihnen scheissegal sind, an den falschen Gott glauben, vom falschen Stamm sind usw. Siehe "Verwalter" des Kinderheims. 
Warum du auf der Umweltgeschichte jetzt rumhackst, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Vermutlich um mir unterschwellig Rassismus gegenüber den "Südländern" vorzuwerfen. Ich hatte es extra als einfaches Beispiel gekennzeichnet, um aufzuzeigen das schon so einfache Dinge für Menschen die noch nie davon gehört haben und die Hintergründe auch nicht verstehen, schwer zu vermitteln sind. Würdest du die Müllberge in z.B. Ghana kennen, würde dir evtl. auch in den Sinn kommen das die nicht unerhebliche Menge an McD Bechern auf Deutschlands Straßen NICHTS ist im Vergleich zu dem Müll der dort rumfliegt.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2017)

Wie viele Tonnen Müll produziert denn ein Haushalt in Afrika pro Jahr und wie viele Tonnen Müll ein deutscher Haushalt pro Jahr?
Und vom CO2 Abdruck rede ich da noch nicht mal, der kommt extra.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. August 2017)

Warum konstruierst du etwas in meinen Beitrag hinein, was an sich gar kein Thema ist? Scheint bei dir Programm zu sein, siehe PCGH GTX 1060 PC. Es geht nicht um die Menge des produzierten Mülls oder CO2 Abdrücke.


----------



## 4B11T (21. August 2017)

Eine sehr schöne Sammlung der Missstände in Afrika!

Tja und jetzt wandern die halbwegs (aus-) gebildeten Nordafrikaner (nur jene, welche das finanzielle Vermögen besitzen die Schlepper überhaupt bezahlen zu können) noch nach Deutschland. Die einzigen, die dem Kontinent durch Stärkung einer gesunden Binnenwirtschaft auf die Beine helfen könnten, nutzen Ihre Chance der Flucht und versuchen ihr Glück in Europa. Was bleibt in Afrika zurück?

Sehr geil finde ich auch wie die Leute feststellen, dass Europa, Afrika wirtschaftlich kaputt macht: höre ich da etwa Europakritik? (zur Erinnerung: Ein zentrales AfD Thema) Ist offener, zollfreier und globalisierter Handel vielleicht doch nicht so toll? Ist es nicht unser europäischer Fokus: barrierefreier Handel ohne Grenzen und Mauern? Haben wir nicht den Briten gedroht sie aus der Freihandelszone zu werfen? 

Ich glaube ja: "Handel" is a b*tch: unser Vorteil ist deren Nachteil. Nationalstaterei schadet den Konzernen, hilft der mittelständigen Binnenwirtschaft sowie der mittelständigen Binnenwirtschaft der "anderen" (z.B. der Afrikaner).


----------



## Grestorn (21. August 2017)

Wenn es eine lohnende Zukunft in den zerbomten, von Kriegen zerstörten und zerissenen Ländern gäbe, dann würden diese Menschen sicher lieber in der Heimat bleiben als sich auf eine sehr riskante Reise mit sehr ungewisser Zukunft zu begeben. 

Und wir haben eine gewisse Mitverantwortung dafür, dass es so weit kommen konnte. Missstände zu lange zu ignorieren und wegzuschauen, rächt sich nun mal irgendwann. 

Auch für lebenswürdige Auffanglager in den Nordafrikanischen Ländern selbst zu sorgen, hätte (und würde) schon viel bewirken. Aber selbst dafür ist man zu knickerig.


Was würden denn Zollbeschränkungen, Protektionismus und Anti-Globalisierung an der Ausbeutung von anderen Ländern und deren Ressourcen ändern? Genau nichts. Und außerdem - das habe ich schon öfter geschrieben - ist die "Ausbeutung" der Billiglohnkräfte (die übrigens weitestgehend an Afrika vorbei gegangen ist) in den allermeisten Fällen der Start in einen prosperierenden Industriestaat. Asien ist voll davon.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. August 2017)

In die Konflikte anderer Länder einzugreifen war schon immer das Mittel der Wahl. Siehe Irak, Syrien, Libyen, Afghanistan. Hat super geklappt.


----------



## Grestorn (21. August 2017)

Wenn man sich konsequent rausgehalten hätte, also auch Diktatoren nicht unterstützt, ihnen Ressourcen abgekauft, ihnen Waffen verkauft usw. hätte, dann würde ich Dir recht geben. 

Aber man kann sich nicht die Vorteile einerseits zu Nutzen machen und dann wegschauen, wenn es aus dem Ruder läuft. 

Dass es nicht einfach ist, Verantwortung zu übernehmen, ist klar. Und dass das auch nicht ein Land alleine darf sondern nur die Gemeinschaft der Länder, die sich aber nie einig ist (weil jedes Land eigene Interessen hat und gerade die Vetomächte nichts lieber tun, als ihr Veto einzulegen), ist auch klar. 

Ändert das alles irgendwas an der Situation? Weil es so schei*e ist wie es nun mal ist, schauen wir also lieber weg und lassen die Menschen verrecken?


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Warum konstruierst du etwas in meinen Beitrag hinein, was an sich gar kein Thema ist? Scheint bei dir Programm zu sein, siehe PCGH GTX 1060 PC. Es geht nicht um die Menge des produzierten Mülls oder CO2 Abdrücke.



Wer redet denn davon, dass der Müll auf unseren Straßen nichts ist im Vergleich zu Afrika?


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer redet denn davon, dass der Müll auf unseren Straßen nichts ist im Vergleich zu Afrika?



Unser Müll ist nichts im Vergleich zu Afrika? Lass es lieber. Du hast es ganz offensichtlich noch immer nicht kapiert.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Unser Müll ist nichts im Vergleich zu Afrika? Lass es lieber. Du hast es ganz offensichtlich noch immer nicht kapiert.



Dann erkläre es mir doch einfach.


----------



## Rolk (21. August 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was denkst du denn warum es dir so gut geht?



Ich Einfaltspinsel dachte immer das läge daran das sich meine Eltern krumm und bucklig geackert haben und ich selbst auch nicht ganz untätig war.


----------



## Grestorn (21. August 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich Einfaltspinsel dachte immer das läge daran das sich meine Eltern krumm und bucklig geackert haben und ich selbst auch nicht ganz untätig war.



Dann probier denselben persönlichen Einsatz von Dir und Deinen Eltern mal in irgendeinem Land Afrikas aus (außer Südafrika). 

Ich bin ja auch ein Vertreter der These, dass man seines eigenen Glückes Schmied ist. Aber wir sollten auch nicht vergessen, dass wir alle hier die Gnade der "günstigen" Geburt haben. Den Standortvorteil als Kind eines westlichen, wirtschaftlich erfolgreichen Landes kann man gar nicht hoch genug einschätzen. Wir können nichts dafür und haben uns das auch nicht ausgesucht, aber wir sollten unsere Überheblichkeit auch nicht auf diesem Fakt stützen. 

Denn der Afrikaner kann genauso wenig dafür, dass er eben in Afrika geboren wurde.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (21. August 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Oder in Charlottesville. Extremisten fahren wohl einfach gerne mit Fahrzeugen in Menschenmassen.
> 
> 
> Ich persönlich finde es ziemlich schade, dass das Thema für einige so entscheidend ist, dass man bereit ist sich ins eigene Fleisch zu schneiden, um bloß niemanden retten zu müssen. Aber die FDP wurde ja auch gewählt...



Extremisten oder Schauspieler? Es gibt interessante Videos von z.B. Trolls of Vienna, die dieses Schauspiel als Anheizen zum Bürgerkrieg darstellen.

Man sollte immer im Hinterkopf behalten wem was nützt und dass die Regierung nicht immer das Beste für die Bürger im Sinne hat.


----------



## DerLachs (22. August 2017)

Die Müllberge in Ghana sind aber die Folge von illegalem Export aus EU-Ländern bzw. Amerika, weil Recycling einfach teurer ist als "in den Container laden und irgendwo Richtung Afrika verschiffen". Wenn man also Afrikanern vorwirft, sie würden nichts von Mülltrennung usw. verstehen, muss man sich die Frage stellen, was für widerliche Europäer und Amerikaner es gibt, die Mülltrennung kennen, aber lieber den illegalen und "leichten" Weg wählen. Ohne Rücksicht auf die Natur oder die dort lebenden Menschen. Dass "wir" durch unseren ständigen Konsum natürlich überhaupt erst den ganzen Schrott produzieren kommt noch dazu.
Es spricht übrigens auch für die Verzweiflung der Menschen in Ghana, dass man solchen gesundheitsschädlichen Tätigkeiten wie Elektroschrott ausschlachten nachgeht, weil man zumindest ein bisschen Geld machen möchte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die jetzige Regierung würde dann wohl kommissarisch weiter machen. Aber so weit sind wir zum Glück noch nicht.



Ich glaube es gibt nirgendwo im Grundgesetz Mindestanforderungen für die Gültigkeit einer Wahl. Das heißt solange auch nur einer eine Stimme abgibt, wäre es ein gültiges Ergebnis. Und davon leben ja gerade viele extremistische Parteien: Je mehr Leute nicht wählen gehen, weil sie zu faul sind weiter als "SPD=CDU" zu denken, desto größer werden die Wahlanteile am Rand. (mit dem Ergebnis, dass die einzig stabile Mehrheit SPD+CDU ist...)




Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch eine Partei, die sich einem der schlimmsten Übel widmet, dem Fiat Geldsystem?
> Die AFD hatte das ja mal auf dem Schirm.



Die AFD hatte das nie auf dem Schirm. Die AFD war und ist gegen den Euro - aber das ist ein halbes Dutzend anderer Parteien auch und wenn du den Hauptkritikpunkt der AFD an der jetzigen Situation nimmst, die engen internationalen Verpflechtungen, dann kriegst du Forderungen mit ähnlichen Folgen noch bei einem halben Dutzend Globalisierungsgegnern.
Aber eine Abschaffung der Finanzpolitik (oder gar eine Rückkehr zum Tauschhandel) fordert meines Wissens nach im Moment niemand. Rückkehr zu einer nationalen Währung ist das Maximum - und diese Forderung kommt typischerweise nicht von Leuten, die sich über eine Zügelung der Banken (also das Hauptproblem im herrschenden System) Gedanken machen. Im Gegenteil, die AFD fordert mehr wirtschaftliche Freiheiten und Abbau von Regulierung, was die Sache auch mit einer DMark weiter verschlimmern würde, wohingegen europäisch orientierte Parteien wie Linke und links davon zwar keine Änderung der Währung, aber massive Änderungen in der Finanzwirtschaft predigen.




Grestorn schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich finde auch, dass das Christentum im Konflikt mit dem GG steht. Das ist doch die Religion, von der Du sprichst, oder?
> 
> /edit: Zu spät. Stimmt aber trotzdem.
> 
> Dann ergänze ich mal: Man kann eine Religion kritisieren. Ich mach das ständig und ohne Unterlass. Was ich aber echt nicht mag, ist wenn man pauschal alle Menschen verurteilt, die - auf Grund der Umstände ihrer Geburt! - Mitglieder einer bestimmten Religion sind. Diese Menschen können da ja schlicht nichts dafür. Und wie sie ihre Religion leben, in wie weit sie schlicht indoktriniert sind oder das tatsächlich aus sich heraus glauben, alles dass kann und darf man nicht pauschalisieren!



Nunja: Menschen, die einen bestimmten Lebenswandel pflegen, kann man zumindest dafür kritisieren, dass sie ihn nicht ändern wollen. Aber bei Pauschalkritik gegen eine ganze Religion wird ja eben nicht der Lebenswandel von Personen, der innerhalb einer Religionsgemeinschaft massiv unterschiedlich ausfallen kann, betrachtet. Und besonders absurd wird es, wenn die vorgebrachten Vorwürfe dann auch noch auf jede einzelne Religion der Welt zutreffen, weil so grundsätzliche Dinge wie "richtet sich nicht nach einer menschengemachten Verfassung, sondern nach einem spirituell begründeten Verhaltenscodex" nun einmal DAS Grundwesen einer "Religion" ist (noch vor "es gibt einen Gott").




Threshold schrieb:


> Seehofer hat sich ja jetzt von der Obergrenze verabschiedet. Sie ist nicht mehr Bedingung für einen Koalitionsvertrag.
> Also wieder Sonnenschein in der Union.
> Obwohl ich echt mal gesehen hätte, wie sich die CSU von der CDU abgespalten hätte.
> Die SPD kann ja ein Lied davon singen, wie es ist, wenn sich die halbe Partei abspaltet.



Ich hätte vor allen Dingen gerne den Wahlkampf zwischen CDU und CSU gesehen 
"Zwei Stühle, keine Meinung"




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wollte man das auf hier in Deutschland übertragen wäre das in etwa so als hättest du Ostfriesen und Bayern als Stamm. Die Ostfriesen gewinnen die Wahl und besetzen die politischen Ämter dann alle mit Ostfriesen die natürlich dann auch nur Interessen von Ostfriesen umsetzen und diese bevorzugt behandeln, während der Bayer nach der Wahl von Wahlmanipulation spricht, das Ergebnis nicht anerkennt und einen Bürgerkrieg vom Zaun bricht.
> 
> Das sowohl der Bayer als auch der Ostfriese beides Deutsche sind und es allen besser ginge wen man zum Wohle aller Deutschen arbeitet kommt ihnen nicht in den Sinn.



Erinner mich noch einmal dran, wenn nach der nächsten Wahl erneut ein CSU-Verkehrs-/Infrastrukturminister Bundesautobahnen in Bayern bauen lässt, eine Verlagerung der Stromproduktion in den Norden blockiert und gleichzeitig wegen einem im Vergleich dazu winzigen Länderfinanzausgleich rumjammert.



> Von daher, solange die Afrikaner es nicht schaffen ihr innergesellschaftliches Stammesdenken zu überwinden und sich als gemeinsame Gesellschaft in der gleichen Nation begreifen ist Entwicklungshilfe und zu oft leider auch die "Hilfe" zur Selbsthilfe vergebene Bemühung, da Sippenwirtschaft und Bürgerkriege vieles von dem was erreicht wird, oder werden könnte, irgendwann wieder zerstört.
> Und dieses Problem kann ihnen auch niemand von außen lösen, die Lösung kann nur durch die Menschen in den Ländern selbst erfolgen...



Dieses Problem kann man nicht von außen lösen, aber man kann es von außen verschärfen, in dem man auf politischen und vor allem wirtschaftlichen Wege die Macht von Unterdrückern stabilisiert und ausbaut und das Elend der Unterdrückten durch Ausbeutung verstärkt. Da, wo Leute etwas zu verlieren und eine Chance auf Mitsprache haben, sind Bürgerkriege deutlich seltener.


----------



## der-sack88 (22. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Dann probier denselben persönlichen Einsatz von Dir und Deinen Eltern mal in irgendeinem Land Afrikas aus (außer Südafrika).
> 
> Ich bin ja auch ein Vertreter der These, dass man seines eigenen Glückes Schmied ist. Aber wir sollten auch nicht vergessen, dass wir alle hier die Gnade der "günstigen" Geburt haben. Den Standortvorteil als Kind eines westlichen, wirtschaftlich erfolgreichen Landes kann man gar nicht hoch genug einschätzen. Wir können nichts dafür und haben uns das auch nicht ausgesucht, aber wir sollten unsere Überheblichkeit auch nicht auf diesem Fakt stützen.
> 
> Denn der Afrikaner kann genauso wenig dafür, dass er eben in Afrika geboren wurde.




Solche Leute gibt es ja in jeder Gesellschaft. Natürlich ist das Kind in Afrika, das mit ein paar Monaten stirbt, weil mal wieder Dürre ist, das beste Beispiel dafür, dass niemand das verdient, was er bekommt. Aber auch hier gibts welche, die einfach Pech haben. Und ich denke, die meisten kennen selbst solche Fälle.
Und umgekehrt gilt dasselbe. Hat der strunzdumme (orange ) Millionärserbe, der in seinem Leben keine Sekunde arbeiten musste, den anstrengungslosen Wohlstand verdient? Hat der Hochbegabte ein besseres Leben verdient, nur weil er durch Zufall schlauer geboren wurde als sein Kumpel, der blöderweise nur knapp über der Grenze zur geistigen Behinderung liegt?
Das ganze wird so sehr durch Glück oder Pech beeinflusst, dass ich es immer ein wenig befremdlich finde, wenn man schreibt, man habe sich irgendwas selbst erarbeitet. Weil es eben impliziert, dass alle, denen es schlechter geht, selbst Schuld sind. Der Rahmen, in dem man sein Glück schmieden kann, ist leider nur sehr klein.





Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Extremisten oder Schauspieler? Es gibt interessante Videos von z.B. Trolls of Vienna, die dieses Schauspiel als Anheizen zum Bürgerkrieg darstellen.
> 
> Man sollte immer im Hinterkopf behalten wem was nützt und dass die Regierung nicht immer das Beste für die Bürger im Sinne hat.




Naja, Aluhüte können viel behaupten, wenn der Tag lang ist. Meinst du die, die den Bürgerkrieg wollen, sind dieselben, die mit ihren Chemtrails die Frösche schwul machen?
Die Vorwürfe erinnern mich auch eher an die Manson-Family, aber der war nicht Schauspieler, sondern Musiker.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (22. August 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Naja, Aluhüte können viel behaupten, wenn der Tag lang ist. Meinst du die, die den Bürgerkrieg wollen, sind dieselben, die mit ihren Chemtrails die Frösche schwul machen?



Viel behaupten können alle Medien!
Chemtrails machen Frösche also schwul? Ich dachte das Aluminium begünstigt demenz. Man lernt nie aus.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es auch schlecht ständig den Aluhut am Kopf zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meinst wahrscheinlich AUF dem Kopf, aber nun gut. Besser Alu auf dem Kopf als im Kopf.


----------



## Leob12 (22. August 2017)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Viel behaupten können alle Medien!
> Chemtrails machen Frösche also schwul? Ich dachte das Aluminium begünstigt demenz. Man lernt nie aus.


Deswegen ist es auch schlecht ständig den Aluhut am Kopf zu haben 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (22. August 2017)

@derLachs:
Da du nun schon der Zweite bist der in meinen Beitrag meint Dinge zu interpretieren die so nie gesagt wurden:
Es ging um den _*Umgang*_ mit dem _*täglichen Hausmüll*_. Nicht darum wer im Schnitt  mehr Müll produziert oder wer, wohin, welchen Elektroschrott illegal verkauft.


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2017)

Und?
Gibt es in Afrika überhaupt Strukturen für sowas?
Wer soll das bezahlen?
Als Afrikaner aufm Land kannst du froh sein, wenn die Trinkwasserquelle nicht 50km entfernt ist.
Da macht sich keiner Gedanken über den Müll, der dort produziert wird, denn der ist im Vergleich zu Europa verschwindend gering.


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da macht sich keiner Gedanken über den Müll, der dort produziert wird, denn der ist im Vergleich zu Europa verschwindend gering.



Genau, diese Menschen haben so wenig Müll,

dass sie dort noch hoch erfreut sind,

wenn wir unseren hochgiftigen Elektroschrott dahin exportieren 

Das ist auch eine Art von Wirtschaftshilfe


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (22. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und?
> Gibt es in Afrika überhaupt Strukturen für sowas?
> Wer soll das bezahlen?
> Als Afrikaner aufm Land kannst du froh sein, wenn die Trinkwasserquelle nicht 50km entfernt ist.
> Da macht sich keiner Gedanken über den Müll, der dort produziert wird, denn der ist im Vergleich zu Europa verschwindend gering.



Nachdem du ein wundervolles Klischee vom "primitiven Afrikaner" bedient hast sage ich dir einfach mal folgendes: Du sprichst von Dingen von denen du offenkundig keinerlei Sachkenntnis hast und bist entweder nicht in der Lage mein Bsp. aus Beitrag 356 zu verstehen oder du willst es nicht verstehen. Selbst 385 hast du ignoriert oder erneut nicht verstanden. 
Muss man sich darauf einlassen? Ich glaube kaum. Viel Erfolg noch beim Beiträge sammeln.


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2017)

Jeden Tag wenn ich an so einem Plakat vorbei fahre sinkt mein inneres SPD-Stimmungsbarometer weiter:
Irrefuhrendes Plakat: SPD ubertreibt Lohnlucke fur Frauen | Faktenfuchs | Nachrichten | BR.de
Faktisch falsch ist echt nochmal ne Steigerung zu fragwürdigen Versprechungen.


----------



## Ray2015 (22. August 2017)

Bei uns um Ort wurden alle AfD Plakate nieder gerissen und fliegen jetzt auf der Straße rum. Hätte man wenigstens weg räumen können oder die andern Partei Plakate auch abreisen können aber was will man von den Zecken schon  erwarten


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Nachdem du ein wundervolles Klischee vom "primitiven Afrikaner" bedient hast sage ich dir einfach mal folgendes: Du sprichst von Dingen von denen du offenkundig keinerlei Sachkenntnis hast und bist entweder nicht in der Lage mein Bsp. aus Beitrag 356 zu verstehen oder du willst es nicht verstehen. Selbst 385 hast du ignoriert oder erneut nicht verstanden.
> Muss man sich darauf einlassen? Ich glaube kaum. Viel Erfolg noch beim Beiträge sammeln.



Wo sage ich, dass Afrikaner primitiv sind?
Sie haben nicht die Infrastrukturen wie in Europa. Können sie auch gar nicht haben, weil niemand dort in Infrastruktur investiert.

Wie also willst du sowas tatsächlich vergleichen? Ist gar nicht möglich.
Der Haushalt in Deutschland produziert ein vielfaches des Mülls als es ein afrikanischer Haushalt produziert. Und den Müll, den wir produzieren -- sei es Elektroschrott oder Automobile -- wird nach Afrika verschifft. Dort holt man die wertvollen Rohstoffe wieder heraus -- zu Lasten der Umwelt und der menschen, die dort leben.
Du kannst das ja supertoll finden. Ich finde das zum Kotzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2017)

Du äußerst vielleicht Klischees über "den Afrikaner", aber deine Vorstellungen über den durchschnittlichen Lebensstandard sind trotzdem weit von der Realität entfernt. Die meisten Afrikaner dürften um die 5 m zur nächsten Trinkwasserquelle haben. Weniger, wenn sie sich in Küche oder Bad aufhalten - mehr wenn sie im Wohn- oder Schlafzimmer sind 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Jeden Tag wenn ich an so einem Plakat vorbei fahre sinkt mein inneres SPD-Stimmungsbarometer weiter:
> Irrefuhrendes Plakat: SPD ubertreibt Lohnlucke fur Frauen | Faktenfuchs | Nachrichten | BR.de
> Faktisch falsch ist echt nochmal ne Steigerung zu fragwürdigen Versprechungen.



Naja: Faktisch falsch ist es nicht zu sagen, dass Frauen nicht für die gleiche Arbeit 21% weniger verdienen sollten. Es suggeriert halt nur fälschlicherweise, dass Frauen 21% weniger für gleiche Arbeit erhalten würden statt iirc real 6 oder 7%. Das ist so ähnlich wie "mehr Netto vom Brutto" nichts mit Nettogehältern zu tun hat.
Aber was erwartet man auch von einem Mann, der mit klassisch-feministischem Quotendenken versucht, Wahlkampf gegen eine Frau zu fühlen?


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du äußerst vielleicht Klischees über "den Afrikaner", aber deine Vorstellungen über den durchschnittlichen Lebensstandard sind trotzdem weit von der Realität entfernt. Die meisten Afrikaner dürften um die 5 m zur nächsten Trinkwasserquelle haben. Weniger, wenn sie sich in Küche oder Bad aufhalten - mehr wenn sie im Wohn- oder Schlafzimmer sind



Ich rede nicht von dem Afrikaner, der in einer Stadt wohnt. Die Stadt unterscheidet sich nicht sonderlich von europäischen Städten.
Ich meine den, der auf dem Land lebt und wenn ich Land meine, dann das Land, wo die nächste Stadt 200km entfernt ist.

Mein Onkel -- leider inzwischen verstorben -- war Farmer in Namibia und da gibt es viel Land. Sehr viel Land.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (22. August 2017)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Bei uns um Ort wurden alle AfD Plakate nieder gerissen und fliegen jetzt auf der Straße rum. Hätte man wenigstens weg räumen können oder die andern Partei Plakate auch abreisen können aber was will man von den Zecken schon  erwarten



Plakate, egal welcher Partei, werden beschmiert und abgerissen. Interessant sind die Strafen die auf so etwas stehen. Leider werden solche Leute zu selten erwischt.

Bundestagswahl 2017: Diese Strafen drohen beim Beschmieren und Abreissen von Wahlplakaten | news.de

Allgemein können sich die Parteien denke ich das Geld besser sparen. Auf den Dingern steht ohnehin nur belangloser Mist. Am ehesten blieben in der Vergangenheit bei mir die Plakate der NPD hängen...auf derart "lyrische Meisterwerke" muss man erst Mal kommen Wer nimmt sowas ernst?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von dem Afrikaner, der in einer Stadt wohnt. Die Stadt unterscheidet sich nicht sonderlich von europäischen Städten.
> Ich meine den, der auf dem Land lebt und wenn ich Land meine, dann das Land, wo die nächste Stadt 200km entfernt ist.
> 
> Mein Onkel -- leider inzwischen verstorben -- war Farmer in Namibia und da gibt es viel Land. Sehr viel Land.



Hmm. Bei Teilen Namibias will ich keine Aussage machen - da gibt es sehr viel Halbwüste, in der Quellen tatsächlich selten sind. Genauso selten sind dort aber auch Menschen. Da, wo du größere Menschenzahlen zusammenbekommst, ist auch die grundlegende Infrastruktur wesentlich besser. Das heißt nicht, dass die armen fließend Wasser haben (außer zweimal im Jahr an den Wänden), aber einen Brunnen oder nicht selten eine Wasserzapfstelle in der Nachbarschaft ist auch im ländlichen Afrika kein Luxus mehr. Fehlen tut es den Leuten wesentlich eher an so etwas trivialen wie "Sicherheit". Und das ziemlich ungeachtet der Infrastruktur, wie diverse Konflikte in Großstädten nach sogenannten Wahlen immer wieder beweisen - wenn nicht direkt eine Miliz einmarschiert.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. August 2017)

HuhnerWahnsinn - Das eiskalte Geschaft mit Geflugel (Zerstorung Afrikas Wirtschaft) (Doku 2009) - YouTube

ZDFzoom: Hähnchenreste auf Reisen - HQ Doku - YouTube


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (22. August 2017)

Es ist ein tolles Gefühl wenn wir der ganzen Welt helfen:
Deutsche Rentner in Bulgarien: „Wir mussten fortgehen, um keinem zur Last zu fallen“ - WELT

Da fühle ich mich direkt viel besser. 

Warum auch mal das Steuersäckle für die eigene Bevölkerung öffnen? Die ist nur zum Zahlen da.
Wäre ein interessantes Thema für die Wahlen, Stichwort umkehrung der Alterspyramide. Da kann man nur hoffen das man frühzeitig den Löffel abgibt.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Es ist ein tolles Gefühl wenn wir der ganzen Welt helfen:
> Deutsche Rentner in Bulgarien: „Wir mussten fortgehen, um keinem zur Last zu fallen“ - WELT
> 
> Da fühle ich mich direkt viel besser.
> ...




Pflegenotstand und was auf uns zukommt


Weil in Deutschland kinder und ältere mitmenschen nicht produktiv sind und nur geld kosten?


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm. Bei Teilen Namibias will ich keine Aussage machen - da gibt es sehr viel Halbwüste, in der Quellen tatsächlich selten sind. Genauso selten sind dort aber auch Menschen. Da, wo du größere Menschenzahlen zusammenbekommst, ist auch die grundlegende Infrastruktur wesentlich besser. Das heißt nicht, dass die armen fließend Wasser haben (außer zweimal im Jahr an den Wänden), aber einen Brunnen oder nicht selten eine Wasserzapfstelle in der Nachbarschaft ist auch im ländlichen Afrika kein Luxus mehr. Fehlen tut es den Leuten wesentlich eher an so etwas trivialen wie "Sicherheit". Und das ziemlich ungeachtet der Infrastruktur, wie diverse Konflikte in Großstädten nach sogenannten Wahlen immer wieder beweisen - wenn nicht direkt eine Miliz einmarschiert.



Unter Infrastruktur muss man ja nicht nur Straßen verstehen. Darunter kann man auch ein vernünftiges Staatswesen verstehen, das in großen Teilen Afrikas nicht gegeben ist, da die dortige Regierung meist nur in die eigene Tasche wirtschaftet und anderen Menschen -- gerade wenn sie zu anderen Volksgruppen gehören -- nichts gönnt.
Und eine gemeinsame Staatsidentität kannst du keinem Menschen aufzwingen.
Schon Horst Seehofer spricht immer von Bayern und ganz viel später erst von Deutschland.


----------



## Leob12 (23. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm. Bei Teilen Namibias will ich keine Aussage machen - da gibt es sehr viel Halbwüste, in der Quellen tatsächlich selten sind. Genauso selten sind dort aber auch Menschen. Da, wo du größere Menschenzahlen zusammenbekommst, ist auch die grundlegende Infrastruktur wesentlich besser. Das heißt nicht, dass die armen fließend Wasser haben (außer zweimal im Jahr an den Wänden), aber einen Brunnen oder nicht selten eine Wasserzapfstelle in der Nachbarschaft ist auch im ländlichen Afrika kein Luxus mehr. Fehlen tut es den Leuten wesentlich eher an so etwas trivialen wie "Sicherheit". Und das ziemlich ungeachtet der Infrastruktur, wie diverse Konflikte in Großstädten nach sogenannten Wahlen immer wieder beweisen - wenn nicht direkt eine Miliz einmarschiert.


Es gibt oft keine befestigten Straßen, kein Kanalisationssystem, Strom auch nicht unbedingt. 
Klar ist die grundlegende Infrastruktur besser, allerdings ist das Niveau noch immer verdammt niedrig. 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (23. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Es gibt oft keine befestigten Straßen, kein Kanalisationssystem, Strom auch nicht unbedingt.
> Klar ist die grundlegende Infrastruktur besser, allerdings ist das Niveau noch immer verdammt niedrig.
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Als die Länder aus dem Koloniestatus in die Unabhängigkeit entlassen wurden gab es, zumindest in größeren Siedlungsgebieten und Hauptverkehrsachsen durchaus eine für damalige Verhältnisse gute Infrastruktur, als auch Kanalisation und Strom.
Wen man nach der Unabhängigkeit dann natürlich mehr mit dem wirtschaften in die eigene Stammessippenkasse, Korruption und Bürgerkriegen beschäftigt ist, die Bevölkerung aber nebenher kräftig weiter wächst, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern wen die Infrastruktur irgendwann nicht mehr den Anforderungen gerecht werden kann, völlig marode und unterdimensioniert ist. 

Somal auch das beheben solcher Missstände und solches Missmanagments nach Jahrzehnten nicht einfacher wird. Gerade in Großstädten, wo sich über Jahrzehnte riesige Armenviertel an den Rändern gebildet haben in denen es bis auf ein wenig illegaler Infrastruktur keine gibt.
Dort überhaupt eine grundlegende Infrastruktur in Form von Kanalisation, Strom und vernünftigen Verkehrswegen herstellen zu wollen wäre heute ein enormer finanzieller Kraftakt und würde wohl auch dazu führen das nicht unerhebliche Teile dieser Armensiedlungen weggerissen werden müssten.

Wobei die meisten afrikanischen Staaten sich aber bis heute auch keinen Kopf um ihre Infrastruktur machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Unter Infrastruktur muss man ja nicht nur Straßen verstehen.



Unter den von einem gewissen Herrn Treshold angesprochenen "Trinkwasserquellen" [Zitat] versteht man aber garantiert kein stabiles Staateswesen 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Als die Länder aus dem Koloniestatus in die Unabhängigkeit entlassen wurden gab es, zumindest in größeren Siedlungsgebieten und Hauptverkehrsachsen durchaus eine für damalige Verhältnisse gute Infrastruktur, als auch Kanalisation und Strom.
> Wen man nach der Unabhängigkeit dann natürlich mehr mit dem wirtschaften in die eigene Stammessippenkasse, Korruption und Bürgerkriegen beschäftigt ist,



Lass deine Vorurteile gegenüber anderen Völker stecken, hier geht es um ländliche Regionen. Da gab es zu Kolonialzeiten gar nichts. Die "großen Siedlungsgebiete" sind heute Großstädte mit Wolkenkratzern, das haben wir schon abgehakt.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unter den von einem gewissen Herrn Treshold angesprochenen "Trinkwasserquellen" [Zitat] versteht man aber garantiert kein stabiles Staateswesen



Ja, war auch ein Beispiel.
Ich könnte das mit medizinischer Versorgung ausweiten und bei Bildung weiter machen.
Guck dir Mali an. Außer in den Städten lebst du dort wie vor 1000 Jahren.

Und dann muss ich nur an die Gebiete denken, wo es heute immer noch üblich ist, Mädchen zu beschneiden.
Wo ist da die Aufklärung? Die Bildung?
Afrika ist nicht nur die großen Ballungsgebiete oder die Naturschutzgebiete für Wildtiere.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lass deine Vorurteile gegenüber anderen Völker stecken, hier geht es um ländliche Regionen. Da gab es zu Kolonialzeiten gar nichts. Die "großen Siedlungsgebiete" sind heute Großstädte mit Wolkenkratzern, das haben wir schon abgehakt.



Das hat rein garnichts mit Vorurteilen zu tun.
Es wird so getan als wäre eine gut ausgebaute Infrastruktur in Europa auf dem Land eine gewisse Selbstverständlichkeit im Bezug auf die Entwicklung, obwohl selbst in Europa große Teile der Infrastruktur in ländlichen Regionen noch keine 100 Jahre alt sind, das in den ländlichen Gemeinden Strom, Wasser / Abwasser (Kanalisation) und gut ausgebaute Straßen / Schienen zum selbstverständlichen Standard gehören.

Selbst in Deutschland gab es noch genug ländliche Gemeinden auf dem Land die ihren Anschluss an die Kanalisation und die Wasserversorgung erst zu Beginn der 1980er - 1990er Jahre erhalten haben, vorher wurde Wasser aus den Hausbrunnen bezogen und Abwasser in Jauchekuten gesammelt. Strom war bis in die 1930er Jahre noch nicht in jeder ländlichen Gemeinde Standard, genauso wenig wie das Wasser aus einem Wasserhahn in der Wand von Küche und Bad kommt.

Ich selbst bin z.B. kein gebürtiger Berliner, ich komme ursprünglich aus einem Dorf in Brandenburg, meine Eltern leben noch heute dort. Vor 1928 hat man dort noch keinen Strom gehabt und Wasser kam nicht aus der Wand in der Küche, sondern wurde mit der handbetriebenen Pumpe im Hof aus dem Hausbrunnen gefördert.
Ab 1928 gab es dann Strom, mit dem Strom hat man dann auch zum ersten mal eine elektrisch betriebene Pumpe angeschaft die das Wasser gefördert hat. Wasser aus einem Wasserhahn in der Küche gab es dann ab etwa 1932.
Bis dahin gab es aber immer noch keine Kanalisation. Kanalisation gibt es dort erst seit 1992, also gerade einmal 25 Jahre!
Vorher wurde Abwasser in Kuten gesammelt und auf die Felder ausgebracht, oder später dann mit LKWs abgeholt und zur Entsorgung mit ins städtische Abwassernetz mit eingespeist.

Gute Infrastruktur auf dem Land ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit, es ist im Grunde ein zimlicher Luxus, um sich so einen Luxus leisten zu können braucht man als Land eine starke Wirtschaft und den Willen sich diesen Luxus leisten zu wollen. Nicht einmal in China ist die Infrastruktur auf dem Land immer und überall besonders gut ausgebaut, selbst da gibt es noch Dörfer die 2017 noch nicht ans Abwassernetz angeschlossen sind und vereinzelt gibt es sogar noch Gemeinden die nicht mal ans Stromnetz angeschlossen sind (allerdings ist das mit dem Strom schon ehr heute die Ausnahme).

Von daher ist die Aussage nicht verkehrt das die Infrastruktur in den ehemaligen afrikanischen Kolonien nach der Unabhängigkeit nicht so schlecht war wie hier getan wird, ja in Europa war sie schon teilweise besser, aber auch nicht umfassend und nicht flächendeckend. Weil die Entwicklung guter Infrastruktur geht von Balungsräumen (Städten) aus und nicht vom Land auf die Stadt.

Also verschon mich bitte das nächste mal mit dem , das muss ich jetzt mal so sagen, relativ dümmlichen Vorurteilsgequatsche ruyven!


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2017)

Infrastruktur kann man meiner Meinung nach auch gut am Schienennetz erkennen.
Russland ist ein riesiges Land, hat aber gerade mal die doppelte Länge des Schienennetzes Deutschlands.
Da gibt es Ecken, wo nicht mal die Bahn hinkommt. Straßen sind auch eher Zufall.
Man muss nicht nach Afrika schauen, dass es nicht gut aussieht, da reicht ein Blick drei Häuser weiter.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Infrastruktur kann man meiner Meinung nach auch gut am Schienennetz erkennen.
> Russland ist ein riesiges Land, hat aber gerade mal die doppelte Länge des Schienennetzes Deutschlands.
> Da gibt es Ecken, wo nicht mal die Bahn hinkommt. Straßen sind auch eher Zufall.
> Man muss nicht nach Afrika schauen, dass es nicht gut aussieht, da reicht ein Blick drei Häuser weiter.



Es rentiert sich in Russland aber auch nicht überall Schiene, oder andere Infrastruktur (vor allem Kanalisation) zu legen. Du hast dort schlicht teilweise riesige Entfernungen zwischen kleinen Gemeinden zu überbrücken. Züge wären dort völlig unrentabel, ehnlich das anlegen von Kanalisation.

In Afrika ist es an einigen Stellen auch nicht anders. Selbst wen es dort nicht die Probleme gäbe die den Ausbau von Infrastruktur drastisch hämmen, irgendwelche kleinen Dörfer in der Savanne infrastrukturtechnisch zu erschließen rentiert sicht schlicht nicht.

Die Bedingungen spielen auch eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle und schon alleine die Distanzen die man stellenweise in Russland, oder auch Afrika, im dünnbesiedelten ländlichen Raum überbrücken muss sind teilweise ein nicht zu vernachlässigendes Problem.
Mit Mitteleuropa ist das nur schwer zu vergleichen, hier ist die Siedlungsdichte wesentlich höher, die Distanzen die zwischen Ansiedlungen zu überbrücken sind sind im Verlgeich geradezu winzig und selbst da hat es trotzdem noch gut 100 Jahre gedauert bis man alleine in Deutschland den heutigen Stand bei der Infrastrukturabdeckung erreicht hat.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2017)

Hoffentlich fängst du jetzt nicht mit Breitband Internet an. 
Hier lernen wir ja noch. 

Na ja, die Frage ist auch, ob der Staat darin investieren kann. Jeder möchte an die Gemeinschaft angeschlossen werden. Doch das Geld muss man erst mal haben.
Deutschland hat sich das Wirtschaftswunder ja auf Pump gekauft.
Aber ein afrikanisches Land ist nicht in der Lage, mal eben das Geld zu beschaffen um das nächste Dorf zu erschließen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fängst du jetzt nicht mit Breitband Internet an.
> Hier lernen wir ja noch.
> 
> Na ja, die Frage ist auch, ob der Staat darin investieren kann. Jeder möchte an die Gemeinschaft angeschlossen werden. Doch das Geld muss man erst mal haben.
> ...



Womit wir wieder bei meinen ersten Aussagen wären.
Die Bedingungen nach dem entlassen in die Unabhängigkeit waren nicht so extrem schlecht, eigentlich sogar in bestimmten Dingen teilweise besser als beim China der 1980 und 90er Jahre.
Die Infrastruktur war relativ ok und man hatte sogar nicht unerhebliche Rohstoffvorkommen, auch Kredite (also Geld) hätte und hat man bekommen. Das Hauptproblem war aber die politische und Zivilgesellschaftliche Instabilität der afrikanischen Länder und ist es teilweise bis heute, wobei es Länder gibt wo die Entwicklung sehr langsam, aber langsam, in die richtige Richtung geht (z.B Ghana, Äthiopien, die Elfenbeinküste und der Senegal).
Südafrika, die Apartheit mal ausgeklammert, zeigt auch das eine halbwegs erfolgreiche wirtschaftliche Entwicklung möglich ist, auch wen man nicht als große Industrienation ins Rennen gegangen ist.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2017)

Das Dilemma ist eben, dass die Grenzen in Afrika von den Kolonialmächten willkürlich gezogen wurde. Man hatte da nicht langfristig gedacht oder irgendwelche nachhaltigen Ideen gehabt.
Da wurde schlicht herumgepfuscht. 
Und mit dem Geld wurden dann eben Waffen gekauft, damit man die anderen niederknüppeln konnte um sich durch die Rohstoffe die Taschen voll zu stopfen.
Ich weiß gar nicht, wie viele ehemalige Diktatoren in Frankreich ihren Lebensabend genießen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. August 2017)

Der offizielle Wahl-O-Mat ist leider erst am 30.08.2017 online. Jetzt gibt es einen von RTL. "Wahl-Navi": RTL stellt Alternative zum Wahl-O-Mat bereit  | heise online

War da erst skeptisch, aber Ergebnis ist doch realistisch und zeigt, das ich mich nicht verwählt hab. 
Die Map mit rechts-links vs. fortschrittlich-konservativ ist schon sehr interessant. Allerdings wären da noch ein paar mehr kleine Parteien wie die Piraten schön gewesen, weil nur mit den 2 großen und den 4 mittleren Parteien bleiben da doch viele weiße Flecken auf der Landkarte. Auch der ganz linke oder rechte Rand mit MLDP und NPD fehlt.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2017)

Wenn man schon Wahlomat spielt, dann mit alles Parteien, die zur Wahl zugelassen sind.
Ansonsten verfälscht es nur das Ergebnis.


----------



## DKK007 (26. August 2017)

War wie auf der vorherigen Seite zu sehen ist auch meine Kritik.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Von daher ist die Aussage nicht verkehrt das die Infrastruktur in den ehemaligen afrikanischen Kolonien nach der Unabhängigkeit nicht so schlecht war wie hier getan wird, ja in Europa war sie schon teilweise besser, aber auch nicht umfassend und nicht flächendeckend. Weil die Entwicklung guter Infrastruktur geht von Balungsräumen (Städten) aus und nicht vom Land auf die Stadt.



Wenn das deine beabsichtige Aussage war, ziehe ich meinen Vorwurf zurück. Aufgrund von Wörtern wie "gab" (statt "gibt es seit"), "marode",... ergab dein erstes Post bei mir nur eine Aussage: Die Infrastruktur wäre heute schlechter als zum Ende der Kolonialzeit und das läge an Unfähigkeit und Rückständigkeit der Einwohner. Mit Worten ala "der Afrikaner ist halt und so und so" "was will man von Hottentottenstämmen auch erwarten" höre ich das häufiger, als einem lieb sein kann (= bei solch rassistisch verquirlter ******* mehr als nullmal) und das stimmt hinten und vorn nicht. Der Aussage, dass die Infrastruktur in Afrika heute deutlich besser als zu Kolonialzeiten ist, man aber trotzdem von der wesentlich schnelleren Entwicklung in Europa abgehängt wurde, weil man mit einer wesentlich schwächeren einheimischen Wirtschaft (und großen Lücken bei der Bildungs-Infrastruktur) in dieses "Rennen" gestartet ist, kann ich dagegen zustimmen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Der offizielle Wahl-O-Mat ist leider erst am 30.08.2017 online. Jetzt gibt es einen von RTL. "Wahl-Navi": RTL stellt Alternative zum Wahl-O-Mat bereit  | heise online
> 
> War da erst skeptisch, aber Ergebnis ist doch realistisch und zeigt, das ich mich nicht verwählt hab.
> Die Map mit rechts-links vs. fortschrittlich-konservativ ist schon sehr interessant. Allerdings wären da noch ein paar mehr kleine Parteien wie die Piraten schön gewesen, weil nur mit den 2 großen und den 4 mittleren Parteien bleiben da doch viele weiße Flecken auf der Landkarte. Auch der ganz linke oder rechte Rand mit MLDP und NPD fehlt.



Wenn man das politische Spektrum auf zwei Dimensionen runterbrechen müsste, ist man mit sechs Parteien schon hart an der Grenze. Bzw. das Wahl Navi schon weit darüber hinaus: Wille zur gesellschaftlichen Veränderung okay, aber ausschließlich Wirtschaft als zweiter Parameter? Und was ist "wirtschaftlich rechts" denn bitte schön? Alles unter Kontrolle des Führers? Und seit wann hat die CDU mehr Interesse an wirtschaftlicher Veränderung, als die AFD? Während die FDP konservativer als die SPD ist? Und "Ich" der CDU näher stehe, als den Grünen?
Ne, da liegt einiges im Argen. Erklärt aber vielleicht, warum die Parteien bei mir quasi alle auf einem Fleck landen (60/60/59/52/46/41%)


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Map mit rechts-links vs. fortschrittlich-konservativ ist schon sehr interessant. Allerdings wären da noch ein paar mehr kleine Parteien wie die Piraten schön gewesen, weil nur mit den 2 großen und den 4 mittleren Parteien bleiben da doch viele weiße Flecken auf der Landkarte. Auch der ganz linke oder rechte Rand mit MLDP und NPD fehlt.



Die Piraten, gibt es die überhaupt noch? 

Wozu denn solch einen Aufwand betreiben? Solche kleinen Parteien haben doch eh keine Chance,
entweder haben sie utopische Wahlprogramme und/oder ungeeignetes Personal


----------



## efdev (26. August 2017)

Die Videos von Tilo Jung sind auch recht aufschlussreich wenn man genug Zeit und Lust hat.
YouTube


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Piraten, gibt es die überhaupt noch?
> 
> Wozu denn solch einen Aufwand betreiben? Solche kleinen Parteien haben doch eh keine Chance,
> entweder haben sie utopische Wahlprogramme und/oder ungeeignetes Personal



Man stelle sich vor, viele wählen die kleinen Parteien und bei der ersten Hochrechnung kommen die Sonstigen Parteien dann auf 25% oder so. Das hätte mal was.


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, viele wählen die kleinen Parteien und bei der ersten Hochrechnung kommen die Sonstigen Parteien dann auf 25% oder so. Das hätte mal was.



Sicher, das wird aber nie passieren,

weil die etablierten Parteien immer noch viele Mitglieder haben,

und diese idR stimmtreu bleiben

Somit haben von vornherein die Kleineren keine Chance


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2017)

Du hast es nicht verstanden. 
Die sonstigen Parteien haben insgesamt 25%. Für keine der kleinen Parteien reicht es für die 5% Hürde, aber eben insgesamt ist die Masse der Wähler, die die kleinen Parteien wählen groß und das würde den etablierten Parteien zeigen, dass sie eine Politik machen, mit der sich 25% der Wähler nicht mehr identifizieren können.


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht verstanden.
> Die sonstigen Parteien haben insgesamt 25%. Für keine der kleinen Parteien reicht es für die 5% Hürde, aber eben insgesamt ist die Masse der Wähler, die die kleinen Parteien wählen groß und das würde den etablierten Parteien zeigen, dass sie eine Politik machen, mit der sich 25% der Wähler nicht mehr identifizieren können.



Doch, ich habe dich schon verstanden 

Das spielt doch keine Rolle, die Mehrheit ist entscheidend

Was sind denn 25%?

Als Protestwähler kommen eigentlich nur die Linken und die AfD infrage,

alle anderen kannst du doch unter Ulk verbuchen

Beide sind aus meiner Sicht doch zu radikal, also bleibt es alles so wie es ist 

Ob nun Jamaika, Groko oder sonstewas, alle sind zufrieden, viele Arschkriecher behalten ihren Posten 

so läuft das heutzutage

Selbst der selbsternannte Retter der SPD, Ex-Kanzler Schröder, hat ja mit seinen Russenfreunden jetzt einen bombastischen Deal gemacht 

Hut ab, das kommt bei der SPD-Basis sicherlich sehr gut an


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2017)

Die 25% sind ja rein willkürlich. Die sonstigen sind ja immer so bei 5% oder so.
Lass sie eben mal bei 25% sein oder 50%, die Zahl ist an sich egal, es geht nur darum, dass eben eine Menge Wähler die kleineren Parteien wählen weil sie sich nicht mehr von den größeren Parteien vertreten fühlen.


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die 25% sind ja rein willkürlich. Die sonstigen sind ja immer so bei 5% oder so.
> Lass sie eben mal bei 25% sein oder 50%, die Zahl ist an sich egal, es geht nur darum, dass eben eine Menge Wähler die kleineren Parteien wählen weil sie sich nicht mehr von den größeren Parteien vertreten fühlen.



Das ist mir schon klar,

wird aber niemals passieren


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2017)

Ich müsste einfach mehr als nur einen Stimmzettel haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. August 2017)

Dann aber bitte gleich konsequent und 21 Parteien auf mindestens 4,6%, aber keine über 4,9% wählen.
Da fände ich die Wahlinterpretation viel spannender, als im oben genannten "gar keiner wählt" Szenario


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2017)

Jede Partei bekommt 4,7% der Stimmen. Geht gut auf.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. August 2017)

Einmal mehr, warum man die Linke nicht wählen kann:

!! Vorsicht Satire !! AfD protestiert gegen Verbot rechtsterroristischer Website

Fügt sich wunderbar in die Ereignisse von Hamburg, linke Gewalt wird weiter verharmlost wo es nur geht.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2017)

Zum Glück weiß ich nicht worum es geht.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. August 2017)

@Kaaruzo
Es herrscht eben das große und gewollte Vergessen. 
Nach der Wahl wird es sowieso wieder lustig (dürfte kaum jemand mitbekommen haben).
Kann sich jeder denken, was sich aus Italien und co. dann wieder noch stärker als jetzt auf den Weg macht. 
Apropos Demographie. Das haut nicht hin. Naja, Pech.

Die EU plant auch schon ganz offen: Bevolkerung: 7 Millionen Zuwanderer bis 2040 - WELT
Und dann wieder Frau "Ich habe so eine Angst vor Entscheidungen!" am Ruder...

Jene denen dabei der Hut hochgeht und keinen Infarkt riskieren wollen, weil sie es nicht nur in sich hineinfressen wollen, sollten sich auf die kommende Zeit vorbereiten.
Denn es wird im linken Mainstream nicht unbedingt gemütlicher werden, wie man am Trump-gif-Beispiel aus den USA erahnen kann.


----------



## azzih (26. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Einmal mehr, warum man die Linke nicht wählen kann:
> 
> !! Vorsicht Satire !! AfD protestiert gegen Verbot rechtsterroristischer Website
> 
> Fügt sich wunderbar in die Ereignisse von Hamburg, linke Gewalt wird weiter verharmlost wo es nur geht.



Naja du darst aber auch nicht jede dumme Äußerung eines Politikers beliebiger Partei mit den Zielen und Auffassungen einer ganzen Partei gleichsetzen. Weder sind alle Linken Politiker irgendwelche radikalen Randalierer noch sind alle AFD Parteimitglieder Nazis.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. August 2017)

Das ist richtig, nur wird diese Form der Differenzierung bei der AfD ja auch nicht angwandt. Da wird jede Äußerung auf die Goldwaage gelegt und man tut so, als ob ein zweite NSDAP kurz vor der Machtergreifung steht.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. August 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> eines Politikers beliebiger Partei mit den Zielen und Auffassungen einer ganzen Partei gleichsetzen



Die Dame ist immerhin innenpolitische Sprecherin der Linken. Und sie ist auch keine Ausnahme. Bodo Ramelow leugnet doch sogar den Schießbefehl in der DDR. "Es gab ja keinen schriftlichen Befehl zum Töten." Genau. Ein Peter Fechter hätte das heute wohl eher nicht gelikt.


----------



## JePe (26. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Fügt sich wunderbar in die Ereignisse von Hamburg, linke Gewalt wird weiter verharmlost wo es nur geht.



Tja. Wuessten wir nun konkret, welche schweren, staatsgefaehrdenden Online-Missetaten den linksunten-Betreibern zur Last gelegt werden, koennte man das Verbot besser einordnen. So bleiben Fragen, wie z. B. nach der Einordnung einer Webseite als "Verein" oder von Rohren als "Waffen". Kommt in Post-G20-Deutschland bei womoeglich wahlentscheidenden Teilen der Bevoelkerung sicher gut an - welchen anderen gesellschaftlichen Nutzen es haben soll, ist mir nicht so ganz klar.

Und "linke Gewalt" wurde in Hamburg nicht verharmlost, sondern zusammen mit Journalisten und Unbeteiligten teils exzessiv niedergeknueppelt. Was wiederum von anderen Verbalkombatanten gerne verharmlost wird.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. August 2017)

Zwillen (die mit Metallkugeln benutzt werden, kann ja jeder mal im Garten ausprobieren, was man damit anrichten kann und im Fall des Falles auch will), Messer und eben auch Rohre. Ja, die linksextreme Szene versucht sich mit vermeintlich legalen Waffen dem Zugriff zu entziehen. Es braucht aber wohl wenig Phantasie, um zu erahnen, wofür diese Dinge eingesetzt werden.

Linksextreme sind nicht minder Bodensatz als Rechtsextreme. Niemand braucht eine Szene, die u.a. Schulwege von Kindern ungeliebter Politiker ins Netz stellt, bedrohen, einschüchtern, Autos anzünden, Gebäude "entglasen" oder Kommentare wie:
"Vielleicht enden die kläglichen CDU Innenminister Existenzen dann wenigstens auch mit drei Schüssen in den Hinterkopf, hingerichtet, im Kofferraum ihres Wagens." (Quelle) absondert.


----------



## efdev (26. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Zwillen (die mit Metallkugeln benutzt werden, kann ja jeder mal im Garten ausprobieren, was man damit anrichten kann und im Fall des Falles auch will), Messer und eben auch Rohre. Ja, die linksextreme Szene versucht sich mit vermeintlich legalen Waffen dem Zugriff zu entziehen. Es braucht aber wohl wenig Phantasie, um zu erahnen, wofür diese Dinge eingesetzt werden.



So ein Mist die Werkstatt von meinem Chef muss ja ein wahres Waffenlager sein D:
Ne sry also mal von der Schleuder abgesehen ist das doch ein Witz und diese eigentlich auch da ohne Armstütze völlige egal/legal und mit auf einmal eine böse böse Waffe  aber gut so ist das halt im Waffengesetz drin muss man erstmal akzeptieren aber dann von Waffenfund zu sprechen als wäre das ne kleine Terrorzelle die Anschläge plant 

Mal davon ab das eben das Verbot mehr schaden als nutzen bringt ich bin mal gespannt, ich halte es für eine durch und durch dumme Entscheidung und auch mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nur für die Wahl sonst hätte man das ganze auch im letzten Jahrzent platt machen können.


----------



## Schaffe89 (27. August 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Und "linke Gewalt" wurde in Hamburg nicht verharmlost, sondern zusammen mit Journalisten und Unbeteiligten teils exzessiv niedergeknueppelt. Was wiederum von anderen Verbalkombatanten gerne verharmlost wird.



Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen linker und rechter Gewalt? Gibts da eigentlich einen? Ich sehe keinen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2017)

Na gleich kommt bestimmt wieder das Märchen, dass sich linke Gewalt nur gegen Gegenstände richtet. Oder man streitet einfach ab, dass es linke Gewalt an sich gibt.


----------



## azzih (27. August 2017)

Gewalt ist Gewalt,ob man da das Label rechts oder links draufklebt macht kein Unterschied. Für beides gibt es keinerlei Legitimation. Gewalt fängt allerdings auch schon an, wenn sich ein Mob vor nen Flüchtlingsbus stellt und dort Frauen und Kinder anbrüllt die keine Ahnung haben um was es eigentlich geht. Genauso wie wenn ich im Internet ne Plattform erstelle, wo sich linke Gestalten absprechen wie sie am besten Polizisten attackieren können.

Was mich auch ärgert, ist diese Überzeugung von diesen Menschen, sie würden im Namen des "deutschen Volkes" sprechen, von wegen "wir sind das Volk". Ein Schei... tut ihr, ihr sprecht im Namen von ner kleinen Gruppe Abschaums, keiner will euch hier haben!
Bei linken Extremisten ähnliches. Klar gibt es viele gesellschaftliche Probleme, mit Reichtumsverteilung etc. Doch diese geben keinem das Recht militant gegen staatliche Strukturen vorzugehen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (27. August 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> So ein Mist die Werkstatt von meinem Chef muss ja ein wahres Waffenlager sein D:
> Ne sry also mal von der Schleuder abgesehen ist das doch ein Witz und diese eigentlich auch da ohne Armstütze völlige egal/legal und mit auf einmal eine böse böse Waffe  aber gut so ist das halt im Waffengesetz drin muss man erstmal akzeptieren aber dann von Waffenfund zu sprechen als wäre das ne kleine Terrorzelle die Anschläge plant
> 
> Mal davon ab das eben das Verbot mehr schaden als nutzen bringt ich bin mal gespannt, ich halte es für eine durch und durch dumme Entscheidung und auch mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nur für die Wahl sonst hätte man das ganze auch im letzten Jahrzent platt machen können.



Nur weil die Mittel zur Herstellung frei verkäuflich sind, heißt das nicht automatisch das derartige Dinge nicht als Waffe zu gebrauchen wären und werden. Die Verletzungen der Polizisten, verursacht durch Dinge die du als "Witz" bezeichnest, sprechen in diesem Fall eine deutliche Sprache.
Mit Stoffen aus dem Baumarkt kann man auch eine Bombe bauen oder aus einer Gasflasche...usw.
Da würde wohl niemand auf die Idee kommen das zu verharmlosen.


----------



## efdev (27. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Nur weil die Mittel zur Herstellung frei verkäuflich sind, heißt das nicht automatisch das derartige Dinge nicht als Waffe zu gebrauchen wären und werden.



Darum geht es auch gar nicht klar wenn alle Zutaten für ne Bombe im Haus sind am besten in der selben Kiste samt Anleitung ist das recht eindeutig.
Aber bei einer Hausdurchsuchung ein Rohr jetzt einfach mal als Waffe anzusehen  



> Darunter seien Messer, Schlagstöcke, Rohre und Zwillen,


-Was denn für Messer? Vielleicht war die Polizei kurz in der Küche und hat den Messerblock als Waffenlage ausgemacht 
-Rohre ja toll er hat Rohre in der Wohnung ich hab auch Rohre hier rumfliegen und anderen kram am Ende wird noch eine Dachlatte zur Waffe 

-Schlagstöcke weiß ich jetzt nicht was man Privat besitzen darf oder nicht und inwiefern die eine Waffe sind  
-Bei der Zwille naja gibt viele die solche Dinger für sonst was besitzen aber es war wohl ne Schulterstütze dran dann ist es nicht legal ist halt so --> Pech.

Im großen und ganzen also ein riesiges Waffenlager bei diesem Linksterroristen das ist dieses typische aufbauschen, genauso wie wenn wieder irgendwo ein Grower hochgenommen wird und irgendwo in der Bude nen Baseballschläger oder sonst irgendwas in der Richtung herumliegt das muss direkt erwähnt werden als Waffe 

Edit: Durchsuchungen wegen Linksunten: Doch keine Waffen bei Journalisten gefunden – netzpolitik.org
Laut BMI gab es wohl keine gefährlichen Gegenstände  das einzig komische ist die Anzahl der Schlagstöcke für 2 Personen


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (27. August 2017)

In bestimmten Kreisen ist es schon recht eindeutig wenn man entsprechende Utensilien findet. Daran muss man nichts "aufbauschen". Mit Messern sind mit Sicherheit nicht die gemeinen Küchenmesser gemeint. Du hast "handgerecht" zurecht gesägte Rohre in deiner Wohnung "rumfliegen"? Und das findest du nicht eigenartig?
Wenn ich bei nem Rechtsradikalen neben der Hakenkreuzfahne noch den Baseballschläger finde, wird er diesen wohl kaum zum Spielen des gleichnamigen Spiels nutzen (nur um auch mal die andere Seite zu beleuchten).

Aber klar, alles nicht so schlimm und die Reaktionen der Behörden völlig überzogen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> !! Vorsicht Satire !! AfD protestiert gegen Verbot rechtsterroristischer Website



Wobei interessant ist, das wenn man den Autor googelt daneben Hitlerbilder erscheinen. Eine neutrale Quelle sieht für mich anders aus.




JePe schrieb:


> Tja. Wuessten wir nun konkret, welche schweren, staatsgefaehrdenden Online-Missetaten den linksunten-Betreibern zur Last gelegt werden, koennte man das Verbot besser einordnen. So bleiben Fragen, wie z. B. nach der Einordnung einer Webseite als "Verein" oder von Rohren als "Waffen". Kommt in Post-G20-Deutschland bei womoeglich wahlentscheidenden Teilen der Bevoelkerung sicher gut an - welchen anderen gesellschaftlichen Nutzen es haben soll, ist mir nicht so ganz klar.



Das mit den Messern und den Rohren ist doch ein Witz. Da findet man in jeder Küche und bei jedem Klempner wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr. 

Da sollte man sich eher Gedanken über die *Kriegs*waffen machen, die bei anderen Gruppierungen regelmäßig gefunden werden. 
Kriegswaffen beschlagnahmt | Nordbayerischer Kurier
Hunderte Waffen beschlagnahmt: SEK-Einsatz in Dessau | MDR.DE
Berliner Zoll: 150 Kriegswaffen beschlagnahmt | Berliner Zeitung


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei interessant ist, das wenn man den Autor googelt daneben Hitlerbilder erscheinen. Eine neutrale Quelle sieht für mich anders aus.



Bei einem Historiker der eine Veröffentlichung über Hitler gemacht hat, findet man, wenn man ihn googelt, auch sein Buch? Skandal.

Das ist natürlich überhaupt nicht neutral...


----------



## Taskmaster (27. August 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> So ein Mist die Werkstatt von meinem Chef muss ja ein wahres Waffenlager sein D:
> Ne sry also mal von der Schleuder abgesehen ist das doch ein Witz und diese eigentlich auch da ohne Armstütze völlige egal/legal und mit auf einmal eine böse böse Waffe  aber gut so ist das halt im Waffengesetz drin muss man erstmal akzeptieren aber dann von Waffenfund zu sprechen als wäre das ne kleine Terrorzelle die Anschläge plant



Und das ist eben genau die Naivität, auf die Linksextremisten bauen. Wenn man sich mal mit den verschiedenen linken Leitsätzen und Theorien beschäftigt hat, weiß man das.
Eines der Leitmotive der Linksextremen ist nämlich das vielen bekannte (aber scheinbar nur von wenigen verstandene) "Fu** the System".
Das bedeutet nicht wörtlich übersetzt, dass das System "beschi..." ist, sondern dass das System auszunutzen sei, um es von innen her zu zerstören.
Es bedeutet "Wendet das System gegen es selbst an!".

Und es gibt einfach nichts zu beschönigen: die Gefahr ist bei den Linksextremen nicht minder als bei den Rechtsextremen.
Zumal der Übergang fließend ist. Nicht wenige Linksextreme waren früher mal Rechtsextreme (oder umgekehrt). Diese Leute besitzen keine politische Botschaft. Was sie eint, ist der Hass und der Wunsch nach Konfrontation und Auslöschung des Gegners (Was man schon anhand der Bezeichnungen "Zecke" vs. "Nazischwein", also eine tierische, entmenschlichende Wortwahl, erahnen kann.).

Hehre Ziele benötigen keine schwarzen Blöcke oder Glatzen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2017)

Wobei der Schwarze Block nur ein ganz kleiner Teil der Linken ist.


----------



## efdev (27. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das bedeutet nicht wörtlich übersetzt, dass das System "beschi..." ist, sondern dass das System auszunutzen sei, um es von innen her zu zerstören.
> Es bedeutet "Wendet das System gegen es selbst an!".



Und weiter? 
Das ändert doch nichts daran das irgendwelche Gegenstände als Waffe betitelt werden die es gar nicht sind kann doch nicht so schwer sein zu sagen wie es ist, klar kann ich im Hinterkopf haben das mein tolles Brotmesser auch als Waffe taugt aber deswegen ist es noch keine innerhalb meiner 4 Wände auch wenn ich neuerdings zu den gewaltbereiten Rechten gehören würde und das erwarte ich auch spätestens von den Journalisten auch so aufgeschlüsselt und nicht einfach von der Polizei übernommen egal um was es geht.

Um was für einen Extremismus es gerade geht ist mir außerdem egal ich kannte auch die Website bis jetzt nicht aber bei allem was ich die letzten Tage darüber gelesen habe war es einfach eine dumme Aktion ohne irgendeinen nutzen wenn es nicht sogar mehr schaden anrichtet --> good job Herr Innenminister ich hoffe es hilft wenigstens beim Stimmenfang.


----------



## Taskmaster (27. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei der Schwarze Block nur ein ganz kleiner Teil der Linken ist.



So klein ist der nicht (der schwarze Block ist ja mehr ein Oberbegriff, unter dem sich auch immer wieder andere zu unterschiedlichen Anlässen formieren; er ist keine feste Gruppierung oder Strömung).
Unter dem Mantel des schwarzen Blocks vereinen sich je nach Anlass vom ganz normalen Typen, der "irgendwie dagegen ist", die Antifa, Autonome, Antideutsche, die "interventionistische Linke", die "antikapitalistische Linke" und viele, viele mehr. Ein Blick in einen Verfassungsschutzbericht der letzten Jahre schließt die Aufzählung ab.

@efdev
Was und weiter? Teleskopschlagstöcke sind nach § 42a WaffG Waffen.
Du scheinst Dich mehr um die Begrifflichkeiten zu sorgen, statt um die Tatsache, dass Linksextreme Gegenstände horten (Zitat: Handschuhe, Schlagstöcke, Böller, vier Messer, vier Zwillen und ein Elektroschockgerät), die im Gesamtkontext sicherlich für eine schwere Körperverletzung (o.ä.) gedacht sind. Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied zum Baseballschläger eines Rechtsextremen.
Sie nutzen die Mittel, die ihnen zur Verfügung stehen, ohne zu viel Angriffsfläche zu bieten, damit der Staat machtlos ist.
Und dass sie diese Dinge genau so einsetzen, die typischen Waffen der Szene sind, hat man oft genug erlebt.



efdev schrieb:


> Und weiter?
> Um was für einen Extremismus es gerade geht ist mir außerdem egal


Und genau das ist ein schwerer Fehler. Wenn man nach dem Motto lebt:"Ich wäre apathischer wenn ich nicht so lethargisch wäre.", muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn man - dank des eigenen Wegsehens - eines Tages in einer DDR 2.0 aufwacht. Denn das strebt der linke Rand ganz unverholen an. Wenn du dich mal mit denen an einer Uni unterhältst, wirst du ziemlich früh Sätze wie "Die DDR war gar nicht so schlimm." oder  "Die sind die Sache nur falsch angegangen. Wenn wir die Chance kriegen, machen wir es richtig!" hören.
Es gibt kein einziges kommunistisches/sozialistisches Land, das nicht in Chaos und Diktatur versinkt.

Eine Website abzuschalten, die so gewaltverherrlichend, erniedrigend und tatsächlich auch Schnittstelle für viele blutige Aktionen und nachträgliche Bekennerschreiben ist, vom Netz zu nehmen, war gewiss kein Fehler.
Was man der CDU vorwerfen muss, ist, warum es so abartig lange gedauert hat. Das hätte viel früher geschehen müssen.
Die Frage wäre, warum das nicht passiert ist. Und da gebe ich dir dann recht: man hat auf den Moment gewartet, die größtmögliche positive Resonanz erzeugt.
Man kann sich nicht als Partei der Sicherheit verkaufen, wenn man solche Dinge so lange duldet, nur reagiert, wenn das Fass überläuft.

Unterm Strich kann und darf keine Gesellschaft Extremisten (egal welcher Couleur) dulden. Die Zivilgesellschaft hat sich gegen jede gewaltbereite Gruppierung zu stellen.
Wenn das nicht eingesehen wird, sind die Folgen nicht schwer zu erahnen.


----------



## Grestorn (28. August 2017)

Was mich erschreckt hier im Forum, wieviele Menschen, die ich sonst für durchaus respektabel halte, Gewalt relativieren und rechtfertigen, so lange sie von Links kommt. Und mit welcher verbaler Wucht dann auch ausgeteilt wird, wenn man das mal klar ausspricht. 

Politische Meinung ist das eine, sie mit Gewalt (egal in welcher Form) durchsetzen zu wollen, etwas ganz anderes. Jedem sollte in einer Demokratie doch klar sein, dass extreme Positionen nicht mehrheitsfähig sind. Das ewige Geplärre "wir sind das Volk" sowohl von ganz links als auch von ganz rechts ist nichts als eine riesige Selbsttäuschung dieser Menschen!


----------



## blautemple (28. August 2017)

Das kann ich aber auch umdrehen, sobald hier in irgendeiner Form Gewalt von rechts angesprochen wird, kommt sofort jemand um die Gewalt von links anzusprechen.
Ihr dreht euch doch schon seit Wochen im Kreis...


----------



## Grestorn (28. August 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das kann ich aber auch umdrehen, sobald hier in irgendeiner Form Gewalt von rechts angesprochen wird, kommt sofort jemand um die Gewalt von links anzusprechen.
> Ihr dreht euch doch schon seit Wochen im Kreis...


Echt? Gib mal ein Beispiel für diese Behauptung. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass hier irgendjemand Gewalt von rechts verteidigt oder relativiert hat. Und wenn, dann würde ich das ganz genauso verurteilen.

Dein Beitrag hat m.E. nur den Sinn, gemäßigte Leute in die jeweils andere extreme Ecke zu stellen und somit mundtot zu machen.


----------



## blautemple (28. August 2017)

Habe ich von relativieren gesprochen?
Es geht mir nur darum das beide Seiten ständig von "relativieren" oder "rechtfertigen" schreiben und man sich dabei permanent nur im Kreis dreht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## OField (28. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bei einem Historiker der eine Veröffentlichung über Hitler gemacht hat, findet man, wenn man ihn googelt, auch sein Buch? Skandal.
> 
> Das ist natürlich überhaupt nicht neutral...


Naja der Herr Zitelmann scheint schon eine... konservative Person zu sein.


> Politische Meinung ist das eine, sie mit Gewalt (egal in welcher Form) durchsetzen zu wollen, etwas ganz anderes.


Politik lässt sich fast ausschließlich nur mit Gewalt durchsetzen. Ohne Exekutive mit Gewaltmonopol wäre unsere gesellschaftliche Ordnung gar nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. August 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Naja der Herr Zitelmann scheint schon eine... konservative Person zu sein.



Was ja erstmal nicht verwerfliches ist, oder?



OField schrieb:


> Politik lässt sich fast ausschließlich nur mit Gewalt durchsetzen. Ohne Exekutive mit Gewaltmonopol wäre unsere gesellschaftliche Ordnung gar nicht vorhanden.



Das ist korrekt. Das entscheindende Detail hierbei ist das Wort Monopol. Der Staat darf Gewalt einsetzen. Linke und Rechte Extremisten (oder anders motivierte Gewaltäter) eben nicht.


----------



## 4B11T (28. August 2017)

Aber wer schwarz-rot unter Führung "Merkel" abwählen möchte hat nur diese beiden Alternativen: er wählt ganz links oder ganz rechts und wählt damit die inoffiziell zugehörigen gewaltätigen Chaoten zwangsweise mit.

Die Bundestagswahl 2017 ist ein Dilemma. Ich möchte aus div. Gründen keine weitere Amtszeit von Merkel unterstützen, damit fallen schwarz, gelb, rot als Wahloptionen weg. Grün hat sich sowieso unwählbar gemacht, also bleiben nur noch Linke und AfD. Wähle ich die Linke gäbe es noch am ehsten die Chance auf eine Regierungsbeteiligung "rot-rot-grün". Sicher nicht die beste Option, aber eine AfD Stimme wandert in jedem Fall direkt in die Oposition dank mangelnder Koalitionsfähigkeit der AfD. Andererseits hätte eine AfD Stimme den größten "Protestcharackter".


----------



## efdev (28. August 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Andererseits hätte eine AfD Stimme den größten "Protestcharackter".



Die PARTEI finde ich dahingehend besser dann muss man weder das eine noch das andere wählen und was lustiges gibt es dazu


----------



## JePe (28. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Eine Website abzuschalten, die so gewaltverherrlichend, erniedrigend und tatsächlich auch Schnittstelle für viele blutige Aktionen und nachträgliche Bekennerschreiben ist, vom Netz zu nehmen, war gewiss kein Fehler.



Von den Inhalten mag man halten, was man will - der von Dir thematisierte Teil ist sicherlich abzulehnen. Es gab aber ebenso auch Berichte ueber rechtsextreme Burschenschaften, Reichsbuerger, NSU & anderes braunes Gewaechs, die durchrecherchiert waren und so anderswo kaum oder gar nicht thematisiert wurden.

Davon abgesehen ist die fragliche Webseite vor allem eine Plattform, auf der Posten konnte, wer wollte. Sollte man dieses Forum abschalten, weil einige Diskussionsteilnehmer offen Fluechtlinge als "Sozialtouristen" verunglimpfen, Andersdenkende als "Linksmaden" beschimpfen und die Toleranz des Lesers mit steilen Thesen a la "Muslime stinken" und "Schwarze sind doof" auf die Probe stellen (alles Zitate)?

Hier wurde mit dem ganz grossen Hammer draufgehauen und das dann medial ausgeschlachtet. Weil nach Lichtenhagen und Heidenau und nach NSU und Hogesa der Feind endlich wieder links steht und sich damit vielleicht die eine oder andere AfD-zugeneigte Stimme auf der Zielgeraden noch abfischen laesst.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die Zivilgesellschaft hat sich gegen jede gewaltbereite Gruppierung zu stellen.



Stimmt. Ungerechtfertigte und exzessive Gewalt ist in jedem Fall zu verurteilen, keine Frage. Egal ob sie von Personen ausgeht, die sich dem linken oder rechten Spektrum zugehoerig fuehlen oder Uniform tragen. An letztere Gruppe lege ich ueberdies andere Massstaebe an als an groehlende Chaoten - und ich habe leider manchmal den Eindruck, dass sie diesen Anspruechen nicht genuegt ... und es dafuer unverhohlenen Beifall gibt, wenn nur den richtigen "aufs Maul gehauen" wurde. Wohin das in letzter Konsequenz fuehrt, kann man sich auch recht einfach ausmalen. Ansonsten hilft ein kurzer Blick in ein Geschichtsbuch.


----------



## Grestorn (28. August 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Habe ich von relativieren gesprochen?



Ja. Die eine Gewalt mit einer anderen Gewalt zu vergleichen ("sobald hier in irgendeiner Form Gewalt von rechts angesprochen wird, kommt sofort jemand um die Gewalt von links anzusprechen.") ist genau die Definition von Relativieren (in Relation stellen, also vergleichen).


----------



## blautemple (28. August 2017)

Aber ich vergleiche doch auch nichts, beides ist gleich beknackt, keine Ahnung was es da überhaupt zu diskutieren gibt 
Nur es muss doch auch möglich sein ein Thema, völlig egal ob linke oder rechte Gewalt, anzusprechen ohne das gleich die Gegenseite um die Ecke kommt und meint vergleichen zu müssen...


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2017)

Man muss doch auch nicht vergleichen.
Wer Flüchtlingsheime in Brand steckt gehört genauso in den Knast wie einer, der ein Geschäft zertrümmert oder Autos in Brand steckt.
Das muss man auch nicht aufwiegen, Verbrechen ist Verbrechen. Die Polizei muss ermitteln, die Staatsanwaltschaft muss anklagen, Richter müssen verurteilen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. August 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Die PARTEI finde ich dahingehend besser dann muss man weder das eine noch das andere wählen und was lustiges gibt es dazu



Wäre mMn eine Verschwendung der Stimme. Weder hat die Partei realitische Chance in den BT einzuziehen, noch hat sie ein ernstzunehmendes Programm.


----------



## OField (28. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ja erstmal nicht verwerfliches ist, oder?


Wodurch er eben nicht neutral ist, aber wer ist das schon?


> Das ist korrekt. Das entscheindende Detail hierbei ist das Wort Monopol. Der Staat darf Gewalt einsetzen. Linke und Rechte Extremisten (oder anders motivierte Gewaltäter) eben nicht.


Das ist relativ. Der "Staat" ist letztlich auch nur eine Gruppe von Leuten, die sich selbst die Macht gegeben haben. In Deutschland damit jeder Bürger, der das System akzeptiert. Wenn man mal außerhalb des Systems denkt, ist die Gewalt des Staates keineswegs legitimer. Er spricht sie sich selbst bloß zu, weil er es kann. Auf primitiver Ebene nichts anderes als das Recht des Stärkeren.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wäre mMn eine Verschwendung der Stimme. Weder hat die Partei realitische Chance in den BT einzuziehen, noch hat sie ein ernstzunehmendes Programm.



Immer noch besser Die Partei als Protest gewählt als eine der bekannten Parteien die es in den Bundestag schaft und dort dann trotzdem nur Clientelpolitik für 10% der Menschen in Deutschland macht.
Und garnicht wählen gehen ist keine Alternative, weil geringe Wahlbeteiligung letztlich auch nur den großen Parteien nützt.


----------



## 4B11T (28. August 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Er spricht sie sich selbst bloß zu, weil er es kann.



Nein, wir alle sind ja der Staat und erkennen dessen Grundordnung an: Wir geben dem Staat das Recht auf sein Gewaltmonopol, weil wir so alle die Kontrolle darüber haben, dass die Exekutive das Gemeinwohl verteidigt. (theoretisch)

"Außerhalb des Systems gedacht" sind wir eine Gruppe Höhlenmenschen, die ein Mitglied gewählt hat, welcher als einziger Gewalt anwenden darf um die Ordnung zu erhalten. Alle anderen verzichten darauf Gewalt anzuwenden. Hält sich ein Mitglied nicht an diese Abmachung, greift derjenige mit dem Gewaltmonopol ein und stellt die Ordnung durch Gewaltanwendung wieder her.


----------



## JePe (28. August 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Wir geben dem Staat das Recht auf sein Gewaltmonopol(...)



Wobei Gewaltmonopol nicht dasselbe ist wie ein Monopol auf willkuerlich ausgeuebte Gewalt. Die Grenzen sind da mitunter sowohl bei der tatsaechlichen Anwendung von Gewalt als auch dem, was teilweise gefordert wird, aber freundlich formuliert fliessend.


----------



## OField (28. August 2017)

4B11T du hast meinen Beitrag nicht verstanden. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Grestorn (28. August 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Aber ich vergleiche doch auch nichts, beides ist gleich beknackt, keine Ahnung was es da überhaupt zu diskutieren gibt


Du hast behauptet, man würde hier im Forum rechte Gewalt auch relativieren. Und das sehe ich absolut nicht so. Hier wird - so weit ich das sehen kann - nur linke Gewalt relativiert. 

Ich bin mit Dir ja einer Meinung, dass man Gewalt anprangern können muss, egal von welcher Seite sie kommt. Und zwar *ungeschönt* und ohne sie wegen ihrer Motivation oder den Umständen zu entschuldigen. Aber der Gegenwind, den man hier im Forum bekommt, ist schon erheblich. Linke Gewalt ist einfach weniger böse als rechte, wenn es nach einigen Foren- und Moderationsmitgliedern geht.


----------



## Taskmaster (28. August 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ungerechtfertigte und exzessive Gewalt ist in jedem Fall zu verurteilen, keine Frage.


Ab hier bist Du für mich einfach kein Gesprächspartner mehr. Es gibt keine "gerechtfertigte Gewalt". Das Gewaltmonopol geht einzig und allein vom Staat aus. Auch ist "nicht exzessive Gewalt" (Also nur so ein kleiner Messerstich? Ist OK? Nur eine Stahlkugel an die Schläfe eines anderen? Dann ist aber Schluss, der Angriff aber noch vertretbar?" Völlig absurd.) verabscheuungswürdig.
Wem die Fähigkeit zur Argumentation fehlt, der hat Pech gehabt und kein Recht, die Fäuste auszupacken.

Wenn Dir das Auftreten der Polizei nicht gefällt, setz Dich hin, lerne, treib Sport, werde Polizeipräsident, löse die Konflikte mit einem Schwarzen Block oder auch einer Gruppe Hooligans nach Deinen Vorstellungen.
Ab 68 hat doch ein guter Teil den Marsch durch die Institutionen begonnen, wodurch sie heute den Diskurs bestimmen. 
Mach es ihnen nach.



			
				Marsch durch die Institutionen schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht also beim Marsch durch die Institutionen eher um eine Zerstörung der Institutionen von innen (Anti-Institutionalismus) als um eine Machtergreifung einer „Linken“.
> 
> Seit den 1990er Jahren bezeichnet die Begrifflichkeit Marsch durch die Institutionen die Annahme, dass diese von Dutschke skizzierte Form der Machtergreifung tatsächlich erfolgt sei. Jürgen Busche (2003) argumentiert, dass der „lange Marsch durch die Institutionen“ der 68er-Bewegung (eine Mischung aus Studentenbewegung, außerparlamentarischer Opposition und den verschiedenen politischen und sozialen Bewegungen der 1970er Jahre, vgl. Neue Soziale Bewegungen) im Zentrum der Macht endete und 68er heute die Schaltstellen des Staates, der Wirtschaft und der Universitäten besetzen und dadurch eine gesamtgesellschaftliche Diskurshoheit errangen.


________________



OField schrieb:


> Naja der Herr Zitelmann scheint schon eine... konservative Person zu sein.


Was soll daran falsch sein? Bis 2015 wurdest Du fast durchgehend konservativ regiert (Ja, auch die SPD trat zuvor deutlich konservativer auf; sie besitzt sogar einen rechten Flügel [hat scheinbar jeder seit 2 Jahren vergessen]).
Ich verlinke an solchen Stellen immer wieder gerne auf das Wahlprogramm der CDU/CSU von 2002/2006 (Leistung und Sicherheit Zeit für Taten). Nach heutigem Diskussionsniveau wurde Merkel damals als Führerin der NSDAP-light gewählt.
Das Konservative (die Bewahrer des Funktionierenden, der Welt wie man sie kennt und in der man aufgewachsen ist) ist der diametrale Lebensentwurf zum Linken (Neues um jeden Preis, völlig egal, ob das Momentane funktioniert; Stillstand ist keine Option). Beide muss es geben. Denn nur so ist gewährleistet, dass die eine Seite die Schnapsideen der anderen zügelt oder die andere Seite den Fortschritt nicht völlig ausbremst, sich durch den Interessenausgleich eine Mitte formieren kann, die die beiden Seiten zu einer Realpolitik zwingt.

Als Merkel im September ihren Fehler (und das war es, es hätte x-fach bessere und andere Möglichkeiten der Notversorgung gegeben, die zumal wesentlich günstiger gewesen wären [zum Beispiel ein Protektorat in Syrien unter UN-Mandat und die Aufstockung der Hilfen an das UNHCR {nur zur Erinnerung: Merkel hatte diese zuvor drastisch gekürzt}]) beging und den Deutschen Staat völkerrechtlich (Drei-Elemente-Lehre) durch ihre Unfähigkeit, Entscheidungen zu treffen, für obsolet erklärte, stand sie nicht etwa offen dazu, wie es jemand mit Charakter getan hätte (bis dato nicht).
Hätte sie gesagt "Okay, war jetzt irgendwie nicht so toll, aber wir werden das nun vernünftig ordnen und uns nicht einfach überrennen lassen. Wir richten Sammellager ein und überprüfen die Menschen erst mal. Wäre ja Wahnsinn, das nicht zu tun und alle einfach mitten unter uns zu setzen. Die kommen immerhin aus den Brennpunkten der Welt.", wäre ich wohl noch dabei gewesen.
Hat sie aber nicht. Stattdessen hat sie sich weggeduckt und die Gesellschaft plötzlich in "Gute" (die ihren Fehler mittragen) und Böse (die sich gefragt haben, wie so ein Versagen möglich sein kann, was die Zukunft bringen wird, wenn wir ungeprüft Menschen in dieser Masse aus einer völlig anderen und archaischen Kultur einwandern lassen).
Sie war fein raus und die Bevölkerung beharkt sich seither untereinander.

Für mich ist diese Frau eine einzige Katastrophe. Was sie diesem Land, unserer Gesellschaft, schon alles angetan hat, geht auf keine Kuhaut (undurchdachte Energiewende aus purem Aktionismus und die völlig verhunzte Brennelementesteuer, Griechenland"rettung", Eurokrise, wir sind völlig in der EU/Welt isoliert, Macron hat sich zwar nach dem Wahlsieg ablichten lassen, arbeitet aber bereits an einer protektionistischen EU zum Wohle Frankreichs; also direkt gegen Merkel, die Flüchtlings- bzw. nunmehr Migrationskrise und deren Kosten (Schäuble [dieser findige Fuchs] hat es geschafft, den Menschen einzureden, dass die Sache ja "nur 20 Mrd. € pro Jahr kosten wird; ja, den Bund. Die Länder zahlen noch mal dasselbe drauf.), die steigende Kriminalität, die Abgasaffäre, der Außenhandelsüberschuss, der explodierende Target2-Saldo, ...

NICHTS hat diese Frau gebacken bekommen. Dass es uns momentan so gut geht (und man erwartet quasi täglich das Ende unserer Sonderkonjunktur), liegt nicht an dieser Regierung. Es geht uns TROTZ dieser Regierung so gut.
Diese Frau hat die gesellschaftliche Mitte aufgelöst, um sich selbst über Wasser zu halten. Was seit jeher als Pol und Gegenpol agiert, wurde durch sie zu Pol und "Drecksnazis!!einself!".
Das kann ich ihr (und vor allem ihrer völlig rückgratlosen CDU) nicht vergeben.

Das ist meine Sicht der Dinge. Die muss nicht jeder teilen. Früher wurde über solche Themen bei einem Bier im Biergarten diskutiert, man lachte, man wurde auch mal lauter, aber man ging als Freunde auseinander.
Heute traut man sich kaum, die Themen öffentlich anzuschneiden, denn wenn der Falsche zuhört, brennt vielleicht das Auto in der Einfahrt.


----------



## 4B11T (28. August 2017)

OField schrieb:


> 4B11T du hast meinen Beitrag nicht verstanden. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.



Dann warst du nicht in der Lage ihn so zu formulieren, dass ich ihn verstehe: Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## efdev (28. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Dir ja einer Meinung, dass man Gewalt anprangern können muss, egal von welcher Seite sie kommt. Und zwar *ungeschönt* und ohne sie wegen ihrer Motivation oder den Umständen zu entschuldigen. Aber der Gegenwind, den man hier im Forum bekommt, ist schon erheblich. Linke Gewalt ist einfach weniger böse als rechte, wenn es nach einigen Foren- und Moderationsmitgliedern geht.



Nein hier sagt keiner die eine Gewalt ist besser als die andere auch wenn du das immer und überall hineininterpretierst aber nicht jede Gewalt ist gleich und entsprechend gehört diese auch anders behandelt/betrachtet Mord und Totschlag ist auch nicht das selbe nur weil Gewalt angewendet wird und das Ergebnis gleich ist.
Das Gewalt außerhalb von Notwehr zu verurteilen ist dagegen sagt hier keiner was egal gegen was die Gewalt gerichtet ist..

Ist auch das letzte was ich dazu schreibe immerhin ist das Thema Bundestagswahl und nicht "mimimi Gewalt hier und da".


----------



## Grestorn (28. August 2017)

Na, ich lese die Threads über Hamburg und auch diesen hier, in dem auch das Verbot von Linksunten diskutiert wird, aber ganz ganz anders. Soll ich ein paar Beispiele raussuchen oder kannst Du das selber machen?


----------



## JePe (28. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es gibt keine "gerechtfertigte Gewalt".



Doch, Notwehr durch Zivilpersonen oder unmittelbarer Zwang durch Vollstreckungsbeamte. Gaebe es keine gerechtfertigte Gewalt, haette auch niemand ein Monopol auf sie.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das Gewaltmonopol geht einzig und allein vom Staat aus.



Und von dessen Vertretern erwarte ich, dass er Gewalt als ultima ratio und in einer verstaendlichen, notfalls erklaerbaren Dosis einsetzt. Gewaltmonopol ist eben gerade kein Freibrief fuer willkuerliche und exzessive Gewalt. Ich finde es einfach nur gruselig, wie ungeduldig sich manch einer eine rechtsprechende und -brechende Knueppelpolizei a la DDR herbeisehnt - "wer da hingeht, muss eben damit rechnen, auffe Fresse zu kriegen"-, um im gleichen Satz vor ebensolchen Verhaeltnissen zu warnen.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. August 2017)

Schon besorgniserregend was für Gestalten scheinbar lange unbemerkt / unbeheligt Polizeiuniform tragen können:



> Die Verdächtigen sollen eine Todesliste mit Namen aus dem linken  politischen Spektrum zusammengestellt und sich Munition beschafft haben.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Polizist unter Terrorverdacht: Todesliste mit Namen aus linker Szene

Bei Polizisten mit solchen Ambitionen braucht man sich dann eigentlich auch nicht wundern wen wen bei der Polizei immer wieder welche auffallen die auch bei Demonstrationen völlig über jedes Maß agieren...


----------



## efdev (28. August 2017)

Tja Idioten gibt es überall dabei soll der Test die doch eigentlich aussortieren schade das immer wieder mal wer durchrutscht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schon besorgniserregend was für Gestalten scheinbar lange unbemerkt / unbeheligt Polizeiuniform tragen können:
> 
> Bei Polizisten mit solchen Ambitionen braucht man sich dann eigentlich auch nicht wundern wen wen bei der Polizei immer wieder welche auffallen die auch bei Demonstrationen völlig über jedes Maß agieren...



Wie ist nochmal die Sprachregelung, wenn "andere" sowas planen? "Geistig verwirrt", "Einzelfall" und "hat auf jedenfall nichts mit (hier Motivation einsetzen) zu tun". 

Such dir was aus


----------



## Taskmaster (28. August 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Doch, Notwehr durch Zivilpersonen oder unmittelbarer Zwang durch Vollstreckungsbeamte. Gaebe es keine gerechtfertigte Gewalt, haette auch niemand ein Monopol auf sie.


Es ist wenig sinnvoll, einen Satz zu zitieren, den ich gleich im nächsten präzisiere, Du anscheinend auch gelesen hast und dann dasselbe schreibst wie ich (Vollstreckungsbeamte=Gewaltmonopol geht einzig und allein vom Staat aus).
Die Notwehr ist auch keine "erlaubte Gewalt". Sie ist eine Ausnahmesituation, die einer Einzelfallprüfung unterliegt und im Nachhinein eben auch verboten gewesen sein kann. Unter Notwehr fällt weder Widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt noch das Einschüchtern und Attackieren von Andersdenkenden. Sie ist ein Akt der Verteidigung von Leib und Leben, der enge Grenzen gesetzt sind.



JePe schrieb:


> Und von dessen Vertretern erwarte ich, dass er Gewalt als ultima ratio und in einer verstaendlichen, notfalls erklaerbaren Dosis einsetzt. Gewaltmonopol ist eben gerade kein Freibrief fuer willkuerliche und exzessive Gewalt. Ich finde es einfach nur gruselig, wie ungeduldig sich manch einer eine rechtsprechende und -brechende Knueppelpolizei a la DDR herbeisehnt - "wer da hingeht, muss eben damit rechnen, auffe Fresse zu kriegen"-, um im gleichen Satz vor ebensolchen Verhaeltnissen zu warnen.


Ka, wer zu dir solche Sätze sagt, ich war es gewiss nicht. Unrecht verschafft trotzdem nicht im Umkehrschluss ein Recht für Dich, ebenfalls Unrecht zu begehen. Das läuft im Allgemeinen unter Selbstjustiz. Der Staat hat die Verpflichtung, die öffentliche Ordnung aufrecht zu erhalten. Wer mit dem Ziel auftritt, diese zu gefährden, darf sich aber tatsächlich nicht wundern, wenn dann durchgegriffen wird.
Gerade auch zu G20 gab es einige Demos, die ohne Gewalt auskamen und wieder andere, bei denen die Gewalt quasi schon am Thema abzulesen war.
Konnte jeder mit Leichtigkeit abschätzen, welche man hätte besuchen sollen, um nicht zwischen die Fronten zu geraten und tatsächlich politische Themen zu transportieren.


----------



## azzih (28. August 2017)

Hier mal wieder ne kleine Politiker Entgleisung dieses mal vom rechten Rand in Form von Alexander "Gauleiter" Gauland: AfD: Gauland will Ozoguz "entsorgen" - er gehort nicht in den Bundestag - FOCUS Online

Imo wird auch dringend mal Zeit das solche zurückgebliebenen Opis endlich mal das Zeitliche segnen. Der Typ scheint auch irgendwo in den 1940igern hängen geblieben zu sein, ist ja nicht sein erster Ausfall...
Wenn die AFD ne ernsthaft konservative, wegen mir auch rechts-konservative, Partei sein will, dann muss sie dringend solche "Spitzenpolitiker" entsorgen. Aber vielleicht will man damit ja auch gezielt ein Klientel ansprechen.


----------



## Two-Face (28. August 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht will man damit ja auch gezielt ein Klientel ansprechen.


Das wird es wohl sein, anders kann ich mir den Stuss, den die manchmal verzapfen, auch nicht erklären.

Ich jedenfalls lasse mir von abgehalfterten Ex-FDP und -Unionspolitikern nicht vorschreiben, was für ein "Kulturverständnis" ich hierzulande haben soll.


----------



## Grestorn (28. August 2017)

Gauland ist die übelste Sorte. Ein ewig gestriger. Wie so viele in der AfD. Ein schrecklicher Verein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. August 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ne kleine Politiker Entgleisung dieses mal vom rechten Rand in Form von Alexander "Gauleiter" Gauland: AfD: Gauland will Ozoguz "entsorgen" - er gehort nicht in den Bundestag - FOCUS Online



Ich kann da keine Entgleisung erkennen.

In der Sache hat er Recht, maximal die Wortwahl war nicht die beste. Die Frau (immerhin "Integrationsbeauftragte") ist nicht tragbar.



azzih schrieb:


> Imo wird auch dringend mal Zeit das solche zurückgebliebenen Opis endlich mal das Zeitliche segnen. Der Typ scheint auch irgendwo in den 1940igern hängen geblieben zu sein, ist ja nicht sein erster Ausfall...



Einem ganzen Volk die Kultur abzusprechen (was Frau Ozoguz getan hat) ist für mein Verständnis deutlich mehr 1940er. 



azzih schrieb:


> Wenn die AFD ne ernsthaft konservative, wegen mir auch rechts-konservative, Partei sein will, dann muss sie dringend solche "Spitzenpolitiker" entsorgen. Aber vielleicht will man damit ja auch gezielt ein Klientel ansprechen.



Und was ist dann deine Meinung zu besagter Frau? Müsste die SPD diese als Politiker nicht auch entsorgen?


----------



## Wassersucht (28. August 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ne kleine Politiker Entgleisung dieses mal vom rechten Rand in Form von Alexander "Gauleiter" Gauland: AfD: Gauland will Ozoguz "entsorgen" - er gehort nicht in den Bundestag - FOCUS Online
> 
> Imo wird auch dringend mal Zeit das solche zurückgebliebenen Opis endlich mal das Zeitliche segnen. Der Typ scheint auch irgendwo in den 1940igern hängen geblieben zu sein, ist ja nicht sein erster Ausfall...
> Wenn die AFD ne ernsthaft konservative, wegen mir auch rechts-konservative, Partei sein will, dann muss sie dringend solche "Spitzenpolitiker" entsorgen. Aber vielleicht will man damit ja auch gezielt ein Klientel ansprechen.



Lölchen, der Locus wieder. Bei der WELT kann ich es ja verstehen, der Pferdchen-Verlag ist naturgemäß CDU-nahe und versucht jede Stimme bei ihr zu halten.
Womöglich hat der Focus auch nur wieder blind geklaut (denn denen steht schon lange das Wasser bis zum Hals) und nicht nachgeforscht, wie offen man in der Parteienlandschaft und Medien Politiker sprichwörtlich "entsorgt".

Designierter EU-Kommissar Oettinger - Entsorgt in Brussel - Politik - Suddeutsche.de
Die EU ist quasi eine Deponie für gescheiterte Parteisoldaten, das Wort "entsorgt" x-fach dafür verwendet.

Also bitte. So naiv kann doch keiner sein, auf solche Kampagnen anzuspringen. Ich würde es ja verstehen, wenn er tatsächlich etwas "Böses" gesagt hätte, aber "entsorgt"? Herrschaftszeiten...
Wenn sich Wahlkämpfer dem Inhalt verweigern, greifen die Medien zu jedem Strohalm, um das (Sommer-)Loch zu füllen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. August 2017)

Johannes Kahrs auf Twitter: "@ewyler @paprikakoa @sc_ontour lach, wir wollen ja alle die merkel entsorgen und besser regieren"

Herr Kahrs (SPD)


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Einem ganzen Volk die Kultur abzusprechen (was Frau Ozoguz getan hat) ist für mein Verständnis deutlich mehr 1940er.



Die Menschen in Deutschland sind halt ein kulturloser Haufen von Barbaren, keine Esskultur, keine Musikkultur, keine Kultur in Kunst, Literatur, Bausubstanz, oder Volklore. 
Sowas findet man nur in Ländern wie Frankreich, oder England, Indien, oder China und da wo Frau Ozoguz herkommt und jetzt ein wildgewordener Irrer die Kultur von 1566 wieder herstellen möchte. 

"Deutschland hingegen hat jeglichen Anspruch auf eigene Kultur(identität) spätestens 1933 abgegben / verloren."


----------



## azzih (29. August 2017)

Dieses Kultugelaber ist doch seltener Blödsinn ganz ehrlich. Was für ne deutsche Kultur haben wie denn, die im täglichen Miteinander relevant und auffällig ist? Was genau soll das sein? Ich reise viel und mir sind jetzt noch nie Dinge aufgefallen wo ich sagen würde "Mensch das ist jetzt typisch deutsche Kultur". Im Prinzip hat diese Özoguz oder wie die heisst schon recht, da ist die Deutsche Sprache als verbindendes Element und vielleicht die generelle Zurückhaltung der meisten Deutschen, während andere Menschen teilweise halt wesentlich extrovertierter sind. Aber selbst das haste bei jungen Leuten eigentlich auch schon nicht mehr.

Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Bier,Weisswurst und Goethe. Erstens sind das geschichtliche Dinge die für die direkte Kommunikation mit Menschen irrelevant sind und zweitens ist das ja auch fast schon Klischee.


----------



## blautemple (29. August 2017)

Wir sind gut im beschweren


----------



## Rolk (29. August 2017)

Ich finde es ziemlich erschreckend das bei Gauland alle Beißreflexe bekommen, aber bei dem was  Ozoguz abgelassen hat wird abgenickt. Man könnte glatt auf die Idee kommen wir bräuchten die AfD.


----------



## blautemple (29. August 2017)

Stimmt, was Deutschland braucht sind rassistische Vollpfosten wie Gauland


----------



## Rolk (29. August 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Stimmt, was Deutschland braucht sind rassistische Vollpfosten wie Gauland



Wenn von sonst keinem Politiker nennenswertes Contra kommt ist das anscheinend so.


----------



## Cleriker (29. August 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Dieses Kultugelaber ist doch seltener Blödsinn ganz ehrlich. Was für ne deutsche Kultur haben wie denn, die im täglichen Miteinander relevant und auffällig ist? Was genau soll das sein? Ich reise viel und mir sind jetzt noch nie Dinge aufgefallen wo ich sagen würde "Mensch das ist jetzt typisch deutsche Kultur". Im Prinzip hat diese Özoguz oder wie die heisst schon recht, da ist die Deutsche Sprache als verbindendes Element und vielleicht die generelle Zurückhaltung der meisten Deutschen, während andere Menschen teilweise halt wesentlich extrovertierter sind. Aber selbst das haste bei jungen Leuten eigentlich auch schon nicht mehr.
> 
> Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Bier,Weisswurst und Goethe. Erstens sind das geschichtliche Dinge die für die direkte Kommunikation mit Menschen irrelevant sind und zweitens ist das ja auch fast schon Klischee.


Genau darum gehts doch. Das war früher eben anders. Das was du da beschreibst ist das was aus uns geworden ist. Diesen Zustand findet aber nicht jeder gut. 



blautemple schrieb:


> Wir sind gut im beschweren


Das stimmt nicht. Ich war gefühlt schon in jeder Ecke der Welt und kann das nicht bestätigen. Der Punkt bei uns ist aber, dass wir und mehrheitlich gern an Regeln und Ordnung halten. In vielen Ländern nimmt man sich einfacher was man will, unterliegt nicht so vielen Grenzen und darf sagen was man will ohne so krass in irgendwelche Schubladen gesteckt und ausgegrenzt zu werden. Man ist einfach nicht so gelähmt. 
Wenn ich mit frischen Diplomaten,  oder Monteuren gesprochen habe,  waren sie anfangs auch so eingestellt wie du. Hab ich sie ein oder zwei Jahre später erneut getroffen, hatten sie das komplett revidiert. 
Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (29. August 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn von sonst keinem Politiker nennenswertes Contra kommt ist das anscheinend so.



Rassismus ist also in Ordnung wenn es der eigenen Meinung dienlich ist?
Das sagt eine Menge über dich aus...


----------



## Tengri86 (29. August 2017)

Er hätte es auch anders formulieren können 

Naja wen der gauland  mal pflegefall ist..wird er so oder so  von einem nicht deutschen gepflegt 


Ach der bekommt ja gut Rente als Politiker 
Wird bestimmt erstklassig ambulant versorgt oder Luxus Heime 

Während wir Sozialhilfe beantragen müssen weil unsere renten nicht reicht.


Wieviel bekommen die eigentlich in Ruhestand?


----------



## Rolk (29. August 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Rassismus ist also in Ordnung wenn es der eigenen Meinung dienlich ist?
> Das sagt eine Menge über dich aus...



Persönlicher Angriff, also Pulver schon verschossen? 

Ich halte es für eine Unverschämtheit was die  Ozoguz mal wieder zum besten gegeben hat, da muss man nehmen wer noch am ehesten seinen Standpunkt vertritt.


----------



## JePe (29. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann da keine Entgleisung erkennen.
> 
> In der Sache hat er Recht(...)



Genau. Warum sich muehselig auf einer argumentativen Ebene mit dem Gesagten auseinandersetzen. Da entsorgen wir doch lieber, was uns nicht passt.

Vielleicht sollte ich es auch als spezifisch deutschen Fortschritt deuten, dass wir Frau Oezoguz nur in Anatolien entsorgen wollen und nicht ... wie soll ich sagen? Endgueltiger.

Wenn es "nur" diese eine "Entgleisung" waere. Tatsaechlich aber scheint der Zug der Rrrreichsbahn genau nach Plan zu fahren. Schwarze als Nachbarn? Baeh. Besser waers, man naehme sie schon an der Grenze in Empfang. Gerne auch die Kinder. Wer das nicht versteht, gehoert entsorgt. Ein Schelm, wer da altbekannte rhetorische Muster erkennt.


----------



## Cleriker (29. August 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Rassismus ist also in Ordnung wenn es der eigenen Meinung dienlich ist?
> Das sagt eine Menge über dich aus...


Man kann theoretisch jede Partei nutzen um die vorhandene zu kontern. Wichtig ist nur, ihnen nicht freie Hand zu lassen und sie zu kontrollieren. 
Würde man es beispielsweise schaffen Volksentscheide zum Standard bei nationalen Entscheidungen zu machen, dann könnte auch eine rechte Partei an der Macht sein, sie wäre halbwegs unter Kontrolle und damit teilweise handlungsunfähig. Jedenfalls hätten wir wenig zu befürchten. Eine Kombination aus einer etablierten und einer Konterpartei würde sich gegenseitig vorantreiben und gleichzeitig maßregeln. 
Also ja, sie als Mittel zum Zweck zu nutzen, ist nicht verkehrt. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## azzih (29. August 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Persönlicher Angriff, also Pulver schon verschossen?
> 
> Ich halte es für eine Unverschämtheit was die  Ozoguz mal wieder zum besten gegeben hat, da muss man nehmen wer noch am ehesten seinen Standpunkt vertritt.



Was genau hat sie denn unverschämtes zum Besten gegeben? Hab jetzt das Interview gelesen und hab da nichts unverschämtes oder dummes gefunden. Ich vermute du hast höchstens ne Überschrift gelesen.

Wie schon gesagt ist dieses Leitkultur-Gelaber hauptsächlich politisch motiviert und beruht nicht wirklich auf gesellschaftlichen Tatsachen. Christliche Leitkultur? Komisch das die Kirchen in Realität seit Jahrzehnten an Bedeutung verlieren und Religion in unserem System Privatsache sein sollte. Was genau ist für dich denn die deutsche Kultur, die auch wirklich in unserem Alltag eine Rolle spielt? Hat Özoguz nicht Recht wenn sie sagt, dass Kultur in ständigem Wandel ist (bestätigen die Sozialwissenschaften übrigens)? Hat sie nicht Recht, wenn sie sagt, dass sich jeder nach den Werten des Grundgesetzes richten muss, und das die Basis für unser Zusammenleben ist?


----------



## Ray2015 (29. August 2017)

Flüchtlinge: Ab 2018 können 390.000 Syrer ihre Familien nach Deutschland holen

FlÃ¼chtlinge: Ab 2018 kÃ¶nnen 390.000 Syrer ihre Familien nach Deutschland holen - FOCUS Online

So und jetzt reicht es mir. Ich war gewillt meine Stimme ungültig zu machen aber jetzt bekommt die AfD meine Stimme!


----------



## aloha84 (29. August 2017)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge: Ab 2018 können 390.000 Syrer ihre Familien nach Deutschland holen
> 
> FlÃ¼chtlinge: Ab 2018 kÃ¶nnen 390.000 Syrer ihre Familien nach Deutschland holen - FOCUS Online
> 
> So und jetzt reicht es mir. Ich war gewillt meine Stimme ungültig zu machen aber jetzt bekommt die AfD meine Stimme!



Sehr gut.
Und nicht vergessen den Wahlzettel zu unterschreiben, sonst sind die Stimmen ungültig!


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Dieses Kultugelaber ist doch seltener Blödsinn ganz ehrlich. Was für ne deutsche Kultur haben wie denn, die im täglichen Miteinander relevant und auffällig ist? Was genau soll das sein? Ich reise viel und mir sind jetzt noch nie Dinge aufgefallen wo ich sagen würde "Mensch das ist jetzt typisch deutsche Kultur". Im Prinzip hat diese Özoguz oder wie die heisst schon recht, da ist die Deutsche Sprache als verbindendes Element und vielleicht die generelle Zurückhaltung der meisten Deutschen, während andere Menschen teilweise halt wesentlich extrovertierter sind. Aber selbst das haste bei jungen Leuten eigentlich auch schon nicht mehr.
> 
> Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Bier,Weisswurst und Goethe. Erstens sind das geschichtliche Dinge die für die direkte Kommunikation mit Menschen irrelevant sind und zweitens ist das ja auch fast schon Klischee.



Rammstein, die Prinzen, Nena, Toten Hosen sind also keine jüngere / aktuelle und beliebte deutsche Musikkultur? Der Bundestag / Reichtsag, die Museumsinsel, der Kölner Dom, Siegessäule, Humbold Universität, Fachwerkhäuser und unzählige andere Gebäude keine kulturelle Bausubstanz die tagtäglich gentutzt wird? Architekten wie Schinkel, oder Gropius, sowie Deutsche Schriftsteller / Philosophen wie Gothe, Kant, Schiller, Büchner, Hoffmann und  Kleist, Kaestner, sowie Komponisten wie Bach, Bartholdy  und viele andere sind heute nicht unverzichtbarer Bestandteil in Lehrplänen, Inspiration für heute lebende Menschen und werden ihre Werke nicht noch immer von genügend Menschen gehört, gesehen, genutzt und bewundert?

Sorry, aber es gibt eine unverkenbare eigene Kultur in Deutschland die geht über das Klischee von Lederhose, Bier und Weißwurst hinaus und wer da meint bis auf eben jene Klischees gäbe  es in Deutschland keine eigene kulturelle Identität outet sich selbst wirklich als kulturloser Barbar und sollte vieleicht wieder in eine Höhle ziehen und mit angespitzten Stöcken seine nächste Mahlzeit jagen gehen. 

Wen Frau Özoguz also meint bis auf die Sprache gäbe es keine kulturelle Identität in Deutschland ist das schon bis zu einem gewissen Grad ein zimlicher Hohn.



azzih schrieb:


> Was genau hat sie denn unverschämtes zum Besten gegeben? Hab jetzt das Interview gelesen und hab da nichts unverschämtes oder dummes gefunden. Ich vermute du hast höchstens ne Überschrift gelesen.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt ist dieses Leitkultur-Gelaber hauptsächlich politisch motiviert und beruht nicht wirklich auf gesellschaftlichen Tatsachen. Christliche Leitkultur? Komisch das die Kirchen in Realität seit Jahrzehnten an Bedeutung verlieren und Religion in unserem System Privatsache sein sollte. Was genau ist für dich denn die deutsche Kultur, die auch wirklich in unserem Alltag eine Rolle spielt? Hat Özoguz nicht Recht wenn sie sagt, dass Kultur in ständigem Wandel ist (bestätigen die Sozialwissenschaften übrigens)? Hat sie nicht Recht, wenn sie sagt, dass sich jeder nach den Werten des Grundgesetzes richten muss, und das die Basis für unser Zusammenleben ist?



Niemand will Personen hier eine Leitkultur aufzwingen, aber es ist bezeichend wie wenig Wert man dem eigenen kulturellen Erbe beimisst und es nicht wirklich schaft so etwas grundlegendes wie die eigene Sprache konsequent von Zuwanderern abzuverlangen, was wirklich das einzige ist wo man auch wirklich ein unumstößliches Anrecht darauf hat das diese übernommen wird.
Darüber hinaus sollte man aber vieleicht Zuwanderer auch mal mehr dazu animieren sich mit de anderenm kulturellen Erbe hier auseinander zu setzen um zu zeigen das es auch da vieles gibt was es hier wert ist geschätzt zu werden.

Diskutieren könnte man noch darüber ob man nicht auch bei der Bausubstanz verlangen darf das sie sich vorhandener Architektur anpassen sollte (ich denke da vor allem an teils sehr eigenwillige Moscheebauten mitten im Stadtbild).
Aber da kann geteilter Meinung sein...

Und natürlich verändert sich Kultur, aber man sollte sich auch mal fragen ob unser eigenes kulturelles Erbe es nicht Wert ist mehr von uns in diesen Veränderungen Berücksichtigung zu finden, oder ob man die deutsche Kultur zu einem größer werdenen Teil von Zuwanderern bestimmen lassen möchte.


----------



## azzih (29. August 2017)

Und was haben Dichter und Bauten, also das kulturelle Erbe, mit täglicher Interaktion zu tun. Also dem was unser Verhalten ausmacht und relevant für "Deutschsein" sein sollte? Hier hat sie nämlich schon Recht, weil das quasi nur die Sprache ist die uns ein- oder ausgrenzen.


----------



## 4B11T (29. August 2017)

Wer meint es gäbe keine deutsche Kultur war anscheind außer 2 Wochen Malle / Jahr noch nie im Ausland.

Die Art wie wir Feste (Weihnachten, Ostern) feiern unterscheidet sich z.B. erheblich von Bräuchen in US oder Frankreich usw. Auch wie wir unseren Alltag organisieren, Schwächeren helfen, nach Gleichberechtigung streben. Kindererziehung: Hilfsbereitschaft, Freundlichkeit, Pünktlichkeit, Aufrichtigkeit, Gründlichkeit. Mein Gott, die ganze Welt kennt deutsche Werte und weiß diese zu schätzen... nur der deutsche selbst sieht das nicht. Grandios!


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Und was haben Dichter und Bauten, also das kulturelle Erbe, mit täglicher Interaktion zu tun. Also dem was unser Verhalten ausmacht und relevant für "Deutschsein" sein sollte? Hier hat sie nämlich schon Recht, weil das quasi nur die Sprache ist die uns ein- oder ausgrenzen.



Die Menschen nutzen diese Gebäude doch täglich, Architekten beeinflussen sie beim entwerfen ihrer Gebäude, den normlen Menschen teilweise beim entwickeln von Geschmack und Ästhetik, Kaestners "Emil und die Dedektive" ist ein Buch das sich heute noch bei Jugendlichen erfreut, Rammsteins Musik benutzt viele lyrische Merkmale / Anspielungen aus der deutschen Literatur und wird von vielen Menschen gehört.

Viele dieser Dinge haben täglich größeren und kleineren Einfluss auf uns und bestimmen auch die Entwicklung von kultureller Veränderung.
Sprache alleine ist nicht dazu in der Lage Kultur zu bestimmen, oder zu verändern, aber sie ist die grundlegenste überhaupt vorhandene Basis auf der kulturelle Entwicklung stattfinden kann und schon da happert es in Deutschland zunehmend.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Einem ganzen Volk die Kultur abzusprechen (was Frau Ozoguz getan hat)


Nö, das hat sie nicht. Zumindest nicht direkt.
Sie hat gesagt dass, abseits der Sprache keine spezifische Kultur vorhanden ist, sondern sich das auf _Regionen_ und _Einwanderung_ beschränkt.
Und das kann man schon so stehen lassen. 
Wo ist denn die große, deutsche "Leitkultur"? Die Bayern und - sorry - "Preißn" streiten sich seit Jahrzehnten darüber, wer hierzulande das bessere Bier braut, im Norden verabscheuen sie die Weißwurst und im Süden das friesisch-herbe Pilsner. 
Von den Sachsen weiß man es nicht so genau, weil man die akustisch einfach nicht versteht.
Also was verbindet dann sie alle bitte kulturell? Die Deutschlandfahne am Auto, die immerwieder mal während einer Fußball-WM/EM rausgeholt wird?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und was ist dann deine Meinung zu besagter Frau? Müsste die SPD diese als Politiker nicht auch entsorgen?


Genausogut könnte man auch sagen, warum bei der AfD Leute wie Björn Höcke nicht entsorgt werden.


----------



## JePe (29. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wen Frau Özoguz also meint bis auf die Sprache gäbe es keine kulturelle Identität in Deutschland ist das schon bis zu einem gewissen Grad ein zimlicher Hohn.



Vorweg - selbst wenn das so waere, legitimiert das nicht ihre "Entsorgung in Anatolien".

Und in der Sache:

Bauwerke, Literatur und Musik, soweit aus frueheren Jahrhunderten stammend, sind sicher auch Kultur, aber eben auch Geschichte und Tradition. Die Grenzen sind da ziemlich fliessend und ueber die Relevanz fuer das Zusammenleben im Jahr 2017 liesse sich auch prima streiten - um so mehr, als Frau Oezoguz ja mitnichten vorgeschlagen hat, den Koelner Dom abzureissen oder Schillers Glocke auf den Index zu setzen.

Vieles von dem, was Du aufgezaehlt und unter Kultur subsummiert hast, ist ausserdem auch die Folge von Einfluessen, die von aussen und ausdruecklich auch Migration herruehren. Insoweit ist, mit gesenktem Puls betrachtet, die Formulierung "nicht spezifisch deutsch" bei vielem Gegenwaertigem nicht so unzutreffend, wie Herr Gauleiterland glaubt und das AfD-Konzept aus Einmauern & Rausschmeissen anders, aber nicht minder kulturfeindlich wie von ihm behauptet.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Vorweg - selbst wenn das so waere, legitimiert das nicht ihre "Entsorgung in Anatolien".



Was der Gauland und seine AfD quatscht interessiert mich soviel wie Fußpilz an einer Leiche, absolut garnicht.


----------



## Adi1 (29. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Menschen in Deutschland sind halt ein kulturloser Haufen von Barbaren, keine Esskultur, keine Musikkultur, keine Kultur in Kunst, Literatur, Bausubstanz, oder Volklore.
> Sowas findet man nur in Ländern wie Frankreich, oder England, Indien, oder China und da wo Frau Ozoguz herkommt und jetzt ein wildgewordener Irrer die Kultur von 1566 wieder herstellen möchte.
> 
> "Deutschland hingegen hat jeglichen Anspruch auf eigene Kultur(identität) spätestens 1933 abgegben / verloren."



Das sehe ich nicht so 

Nach 1945 haben wir uns doch langsam wieder in die Weltspitze hochgearbeitet,
nachdem unsere ehemaligen Kriegsgegner uns verziehen bzw. entschädigt worden sind 

Die sogenannte "verlorene Kulter" ist doch ein Ergebnis von unkontrollierter Einwanderung und Integration,
und das seit 50 Jahren 

Solche "No-go-Areas" fallen doch nicht vom Himmel ...

... und wenn jeder Flüchtling hier seine Fressbude aufmacht, kommen wir auch nicht weiter


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. August 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Und was haben Dichter und Bauten, also das kulturelle Erbe, mit täglicher Interaktion zu tun. Also dem was unser Verhalten ausmacht und relevant für "Deutschsein" sein sollte? Hier hat sie nämlich schon Recht, weil das quasi nur die Sprache ist die uns ein- oder ausgrenzen.



Wenn man so argumentiert, könnte man jedem Volk die Kultur (mit Ausnahme der jeweiligen Sprache) absprechen. Warum hat sie das nicht getan? Warum hat sie explizit erwähnt, dass es keine deutsche Kultur gibt?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, das hat sie nicht. Zumindest nicht direkt.



Doch, genau das hat sie getan.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sie hat gesagt dass, abseits der Sprache keine spezifische Kultur vorhanden ist, sondern sich das auf _Regionen_ und _Einwanderung_ beschränkt.
> Und das kann man schon so stehen lassen.



Siehe den Absatz zuvor, das könnte man dann für jedes Volk behaupten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die große, deutsche "Leitkultur"? Die Bayern und - sorry - "Preißn" streiten sich seit Jahrzehnten darüber, wer hierzulande das bessere Bier braut, im Norden verabscheuen sie die Weißwurst und im Süden das friesisch-herbe Pilsner.
> Von den Sachsen weiß man es nicht so genau, weil man die akustisch einfach nicht versteht.
> Also was verbindet dann sie alle bitte kulturell? Die Deutschlandfahne am Auto, die immerwieder mal während einer Fußball-WM/EM rausgeholt wird?



Wer keine deutsche Kultur erkennen kann, sollte sich dringend fragen, was er während seiner Schulzeit so gemacht hat. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Genausogut könnte man auch sagen, warum bei der AfD Leute wie Björn Höcke nicht entsorgt werden.



Sie haben ihn damals schon den Parteiaustritt nahegelegt:

Parteiaustritt nahegelegt: AfD-Vorstand will Hocke loswerden - n-tv.de

Aber man wird Parteimitglieder nicht so ohne weiteres los, dass musste auch schon die SPD feststellen:

Kinderpornografie-Affare: SPD-Spitze scheitert mit Edathy-Rauswurf | ZEIT ONLINE



JePe schrieb:


> Vorweg - selbst wenn das so waere, legitimiert das nicht ihre "Entsorgung in Anatolien".



Doch, genau das legitimiert es. Wenn die Frau hier keine Kultur erkennen kann, kann sie doch uns kulturlosen Haufen verlassen.

Außerdem:

Johannes Kahrs auf Twitter: "@ewyler @paprikakoa @sc_ontour lach, wir wollen ja alle die merkel entsorgen und besser regieren"

Wo war da die Empörung? Aber Hauptsache bei der AfD wieder "er hat Jehova gesagt" spielen.



JePe schrieb:


> Bauwerke, Literatur und Musik, soweit aus frueheren Jahrhunderten stammend, sind sicher auch Kultur, aber eben auch Geschichte und Tradition. Die Grenzen sind da ziemlich fliessend und ueber die Relevanz fuer das Zusammenleben im Jahr 2017 liesse sich auch prima streiten -



Siehe den ersten Absatz. Wenn wir nur die Sprache als Maßstab nehmen, hat kein Volk eine erkennbare Kultur. 



JePe schrieb:


> um so mehr, als Frau Oezoguz ja mitnichten vorgeschlagen hat, den Koelner Dom abzureissen oder Schillers Glocke auf den Index zu setzen.



Man macht es ja auch nicht mit der Holzhammermethode, sondern schleichend. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die sogenannte "verlorene Kulter" ist doch ein Ergebnis von unkontrollierter Einwanderung und Integration, und das seit 50 Jahren
> 
> Solche "No-go-Areas" fallen doch nicht vom Himmel ...



Lustigerweise sollen wir dort die kulturellen Eigenarten immer akzeptieren. Ein Schelm, wer da Böses denkt


----------



## Grestorn (29. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Doch, genau das legitimiert es. Wenn die Frau hier keine Kultur erkennen kann, kann sie doch uns kulturlosen Haufen verlassen.



"Entsorgen in Anatolien" ist eine Wortwahl die einfach gar nicht geht. In keinster Weise, egal wie berechtigt eine Kritik ist. das ist jenseits von jeder Diskussion.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2017)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist Aydan Özoguz eine deutsche Staatsbürgerin.
Wie also will der Gauland denn einen deutschen Staatsbürger "entsorgen"?
Die Erbse sollte sich mal lieber an die eigene Nase fassen und weniger Müll labern. Ist ja furchtbar.


----------



## Taskmaster (29. August 2017)

Bei den Özoguz liegt das in der Familie. Ihre beiden Brüder (Gürhan Özoguz und Yavuz Özoguz) sind bekennende Islamisten und werden durch den Verfassungsschutz beobachtet. Sie betreiben u.a. das islamistische Internetportal Muslim-Markt.

Ich habe echt keine Ahnung, wie diese Frau ausgerechnet Beauftragte der Bundesregierung für Migration, Flüchtlinge und Integration werden konnte. Sie repräsentiert eigentlich alles, was nicht sein darf und eine (wenn schon angestrebte) offene Gesellschaft gefährdet.



Grestorn schrieb:


> "Entsorgen in Anatolien" ist eine Wortwahl die einfach gar nicht geht. In keinster Weise, egal wie berechtigt eine Kritik ist. das ist jenseits von jeder Diskussion.


Wie in diesem Thread schon gesagt wurde: "Entsorgt in Brüssel" geht ja auch.
Etwas mehr Medien- und Sprachkompetenz wäre schon wünschenswert. Darauf anzuspringen, macht euch nur zum linken Gegenstück des "Wutbürgers". Ich nenne sie liebevoll "Empörungsbürger".


----------



## Poulton (29. August 2017)

Potz-Blitz. Wer hätte gedacht, dass innerhalb einer Familie (politisch) vollkommen gegensätzliche Ansichten herrschen können? Eine echte Weltsensation, die es zuvor noch nie gegeben hat. 


> Özoğuz hat zwei Brüder, Yavuz und Gürhan Özoguz, die das islamistische Internetportal Muslim-Markt betreiben.[SUP][10][/SUP] Özoğuz und ihr Ehemann wurden in einem Interview im Jahr 2005 nach den Tätigkeiten ihrer Brüder befragt. In der taz  erklärte Özoğuz, dass deren Ansichten in ihrer Familie die Ausnahme  seien. Ihr Mann verwies in diesem Zusammenhang auf andere Verwandte,  ihre Cousins, die Zwillinge Gökhan und Hakan Özoğuz, die Mitglieder der  türkischen Ska-Punk-Band Athena sind.[SUP][11][/SUP]


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aydan_Özoğuz#Kontroversen




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Siehe den Absatz zuvor, das könnte man dann für jedes Volk behaupten.


Ja, das kann und muss man. Denn es gibt nunmal nicht soetwas essentialistisches wie "_die <beliebiges Land einsetzen> Kultur_". Denn das entspricht einem Kulturverständnis des 18./19. Jahrhunderts, weil Kultur nunmal kein monolithisches Gebilde ist.


----------



## Taskmaster (29. August 2017)

Dann vergleich mal ihre Worte und Taten mit ihrem angeblichen Weltbild. 
Glaubst Du tatsächlich, dass sie die Möglichkeit der Einflussnahme für ein öffentliches Outing opfern würde?
Du glaubst auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann, hm?

Und auch Ska-Punk ist alles andere als ein Ausschlusskriterium. Linke und isl. Terror haben sich schon immer sehr nahe gestanden. Nicht erst seit der RAF (siehe: „Landshut“ 1977) und auch nicht nur beim Thema Palästina.
Linke verweigern Diskussion uber Islam und Gewalt
Links der Mitte tickt man eben anders.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. August 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> "Entsorgen in Anatolien" ist eine Wortwahl die einfach gar nicht geht. In keinster Weise, egal wie berechtigt eine Kritik ist. das ist jenseits von jeder Diskussion.



Natürlich geht das.

Johannes Kahrs auf Twitter: "@ewyler @paprikakoa @sc_ontour lach, wir wollen ja alle die merkel entsorgen und besser regieren"

Nichts verwerfliches. Man sagt damit aus, dass man jemanden loswerden will. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist Aydan Özoguz eine deutsche Staatsbürgerin.
> Wie also will der Gauland denn einen deutschen Staatsbürger "entsorgen"?
> Die Erbse sollte sich mal lieber an die eigene Nase fassen und weniger Müll labern. Ist ja furchtbar.



Sofern sie eine zweite Staatsbürgerschaft hat, einfach die Frau wegen Volksverhetzung verurteilen, Staatsbürgerschaft aberkennen und dann ausweisen.

Und man sollte die Gesetze dahingehend ändern, dass Menschen, die die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft nicht von Geburt an haben, diese auch unter gewissen Umständen wieder verlieren können. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Potz-Blitz. Wer hätte gedacht, dass innerhalb einer Familie (politisch) vollkommen gegensätzliche Ansichten herrschen können? Eine echte Weltsensation, die es zuvor noch nie gegeben hat.
> 
> Aydan Ozoğuz – Wikipedia



Wenn man dann weiterliest, relativiert sich das dann schon:



> Anfang November 2016 sprach sie sich gegen ein generelles Verbot von Kinderehen aus





> Im November 2016 geriet sie in die Kritik, als sie im Zuge des Verbotes der Gruppierung „Die wahre Religion“, welche hinter der Koranverteilungskampagne in Deutschland stand, die Sicherheitsbehörden dazu aufforderte, mit „Augenmaß“ zu handeln, damit es nicht hieße, man würde willkürlich in Moscheen eindringen





> Im Februar 2017 stellte Özoguz ein von 38 Experten unter ihrem Vorsitz im Auftrag der Friedrich-Ebert-Stiftung entwickeltes „Leitbild zur Einwanderung“ vor. In dem Leitbild wird das kommunale Wahlrecht für Immigranten ohne deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft gefordert. Peter Beuth (CDU), Hans-Peter Uhl (CSU) und Frauke Petry (AfD) kritisierten insbesondere diesen Teil des Papiers, wobei Uhl den Vorschlag als verfassungswidrig bezeichnete.



Diese Frau hat mehr als einmal bewiesen, dass sie für ihr Amt ungeeignet ist. Wenn wir (die Deutschen) darüberhinaus auch noch keine Kultur haben, dann soll sie konsquent sein, und Deutschland verlassen. Kinderehen und Islam kann sie gerne woanders haben.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ja, das kann und muss man. Denn es gibt nunmal nicht soetwas essentialistisches wie "_die <beliebiges Land einsetzen> Kultur_". Denn das entspricht einem Kulturverständnis des 18./19. Jahrhunderts, weil Kultur nunmal kein monolithisches Gebilde ist.



Kannst ja anderen Völkern sagen, sie alle hätten keine spezifische Kultur. Dass Frau Özoguz als Passdeutsche eine Deutschenfeindlichkeit an den Tag legt, kann ich ja irgendwo noch verstehen, aber diesen linken Selbsthass werde ich nie verstehen.

Ein Ernst Thälmann wäre heute wohl "Nazi" und "Rassist":

"Mein Volk, dem ich angehöre und das ich liebe, ist das deutsche Volk; und meine Nation, die ich mit großem Stolz verehre, ist die deutsche Nation."


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ja, das kann und muss man. Denn es gibt nunmal nicht soetwas essentialistisches wie "_die <beliebiges Land einsetzen> Kultur_". Denn das entspricht einem Kulturverständnis des 18./19. Jahrhunderts, weil Kultur nunmal kein monolithisches Gebilde ist.



So?
Na welches Land hat den noch so eine spezifische Kultur wie z.B. Indien mit seinem relativ einzigartigen Kastensystem, den sehr einzigartigen Gottheiten (Polytheismus), dem Glauben an Wiedergeburt gekoppelt an sein Karma, der Verehrung von Kühen, Gurus die wie Stars angebetet werden eine recht einzigartigen architektonischen Bauweise, eine sehr eigenwillige Musik und Form des Films (Bollywood), usw. ?
Also wen man das nicht als speziell indische Kultur bezeichnen kann dann musst du mir ja jetzt zig Beispiele / Länder nennen können wo man noch genau das alles so in vergleichbarer Form findet.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man so argumentiert, könnte man jedem Volk die Kultur (mit Ausnahme der jeweiligen Sprache) absprechen. Warum hat sie das nicht getan? Warum hat sie explizit erwähnt, dass es keine deutsche Kultur gibt?


*seufz*
Gesellschaftsvertrag statt Leitkultur - Leitkultur verkommt zum Klischee des Deutschseins



> Deutschland ist vielfältig und das ist manchen zu kompliziert. Im Wechsel der Jahreszeiten wird deshalb eine Leitkultur eingefordert, die für Ordnung und Orientierung sorgen soll. Sobald diese Leitkultur aber inhaltlich gefüllt wird, gleitet die Debatte ins Lächerliche und Absurde, die Vorschläge verkommen zum Klischee des Deutschsein. Kein Wunder, denn eine spezifisch deutsche Kultur ist, jenseits der Sprache, schlicht nicht identifizierbar. Schon historisch haben eher regionale Kulturen, haben Einwanderung und Vielfalt unsere Geschichte geprägt.


Wenn sie den Deutschen also jedwede Kultur abgesprochen hätte, dann hätte sie genausogut sagen können, es gäbe in Deutschland keine Kultur.
Tat sie aber nicht.
Ebenso hat sie auch nicht geschrieben, dass sie hier _keine_ Kultur erkennen kann.
Sie hat geschrieben, dass zur deutschen Geschichte eben u.a. regionale Kulturen beigetragen haben. Und die gibt es in jedem Bundesland.
"Überregional" gibt es eben die Sprache. Nur das _abseits_ von dem genannten keine hier überregionale Kultur hier vorhanden ist. Für mich ist das also schon ein gehöriger Unterschied.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Siehe den Absatz zuvor, das könnte man dann für jedes Volk behaupten.


Mit anderen Ländern wäre ich besonders vorsichtig.
Die Kultur Japans z.B. ist regional deutlich weniger spezifisch, als die deutsche. Ein Kommilitone von mir ist dort kürzlich ein halbes Jahr lang rumgekommen und hatte den Eindruck, dass die dortige Kultur sich regional in Sachen Kulinarischem, Architektur, Literatur und Musik in Teilen fast nicht unterscheidet, was auch stark mit der zeitweisen Isolierung des Lands zu tun hatte.
Die kulturelle Geschichte dort wurde hauptsächlich über die Epochen geprägt, nicht jedoch regional.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer keine deutsche Kultur erkennen kann, sollte sich dringend fragen, was er während seiner Schulzeit so gemacht hat.


Was vereint denn die Deutschen überregional auf rein kultureller Ebene, abgesehen von der Sprache?
Religion? Vielleicht. Gilt aber nicht für Atheisten.
Sport? Ich kenne Leute, die hassen Fußball
Kunst wäre der am ehesten zutreffende Ansatz, nur definiert sich das in Deutschland stark über Literatur und da wären wir wieder bei der Sprache.
Sogar die deutsche Architektur wurde stark regional geprägt. Die Semperoper kannst du z.B. vom Stil her nicht mit dem in etwa gleichalten Reichstag vergleichen. In Bayern gibt es kein Gebäude, dass dieser Oper stilistisch wirklich ähnelt.
Man sollte zudem auch dringend unterscheiden, zwischen Kultur und Tradition.


----------



## azzih (29. August 2017)

Richtig es ging der Frau nicht um historische Dinge, sondern um das was uns als Deutsche ausmacht und erkennen lässt. Und das ist wohl ganz unstrittig zu allerhöchsten Teilen erstmal die Sprache als verbindendes und identitätsstiftendes Element. Dann kommen vielleicht Attribute wie: penibel, staatshörig, Regel-verliebt etc. Wobei da auch schon wieder die Frage ist ob das wirklich gemeinsam geteilte Werte sind, die jetzt typisch deutsch sind und wie genau sich das im alltäglichen Verhalten zeigt.

Ist allgemein ein schwieriges Thema, weil wir vieles einfach nicht bewusst wahrnehmen und hinterfragen. Wir sagen dann halt "so sind sie die Italiener" oder sowas ohne uns dabei bewusst wäre was genau jemand sein soll. Ich denke wirklich, dass ein großer Teil auf Aussehen und Sprache basiert und dann so Dinge wie allgemeines Verhalten kommen. Wobei das schon wieder schwieriger ist, weil es da halt auch große Unterschiede in den einzelnen Generationen gibt. So sind junge Deutsche meistens eben nicht mehr verschlossen, heimatverbunden etc. sondern zumeist eher weltoffen und mobil. Muss man ja im heutigen Arbeitsleben auch sein in vielen Berufen.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2017)

Es gibt ja Leute, die zählen Fußball zur einheitlichen, "deutschen Kultur". Was ist aber mit denen, die kein Fußball gucken?
Fußball wird aber halt auch woanders gespielt und geguckt, allen voran England, wo dieser Sport erst erfunden wurde.
Fußball und Sport ist generell ein doofes Beispiel.
In Japan ist Wintersport z.B. in den nördlicheren Gebieten, aus klimatischen Gründen, wesentlich beliebter als im Süden. Ist in Deutschland aber auch so (wenn auch geografisch eher umgekehrt).
Dann gibt's Leute, die zählen Bier einheitlichen, deutschen Kulturgeschichte, allen voran eben wegen dem Reinheitsgebot. 
Daran halten sich aber nicht mal die Bayern (sprich; Weizen) 
Sowas behaupten aber mMn nach nur Leute, die keine Ahnung von Bier haben und behaupten, es gäbe nur das bayerische (Weizen) und das Nicht-Bayerische (Pils).

Übrigens finde ich das Reinheitsgebot als nette Analogie zur deutschen Kulturdebatte: Was gehört in die Deutsche Kultur? Weißkraut, Bier, Schlager, Beckenbauer und Berliner Mauer? Kein Döner, Özil, Pizza und Allah?

Oder anders, wo hört Tradition auf und fängt Kultur an und umgekehrt?


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt ja Leute, die zählen Fußball zur einheitlichen, "deutschen Kultur". Was ist aber mit denen, die kein Fußball gucken?
> Fußball wird aber halt auch woanders gespielt und geguckt, allen voran England, wo dieser Sport erst erfunden wurde.
> Fußball und Sport ist generell ein doofes Beispiel.
> In Japan ist Wintersport z.B. in den nördlicheren Gebieten, aus klimatischen Gründen, wesentlich beliebter als im Süden. Ist in Deutschland aber auch so (wenn auch geografisch eher umgekehrt).
> ...



Was alle Deutschen verbindet? Das römische Erbe und lange Zeit auch Preußens Dominanz.


----------



## Poulton (29. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein Ernst Thälmann wäre heute wohl "Nazi" und "Rassist":


Ein Schwätzer und Nationalist oder kurz: Ein zweiter Lafontaine.
Passend dazu auch: jungle.world - Über den Nationalismus der K-Gruppen



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Glaubst Du tatsächlich, dass sie die  Möglichkeit der Einflussnahme für ein öffentliches Outing opfern  würde?


Ja ne, ist klar. Jede Person die nicht stramm deutsch-national ist, gehört zur 5. Kolonne. 



> Du glaubst auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann, hm?


Und du ziehst dir täglich den in Warsteiner getränkten Aluhut auf?



> Linke und isl. Terror haben sich schon immer sehr nahe gestanden.  Nicht erst seit der RAF (siehe: „Landshut“ 1977) und auch nicht nur  beim Thema Palästina.


Linke sind keine homogene Gruppe und die Kritik am Antisemitismus von  Teilen der Linken begann schon bei Adorno und wurde nochmals schärfer (+  zusätzlich noch die Kritik am Geklüngel mit Islamisten und den Regimes  von Saddam, Assad und Co.) mit dem entstehen der Antideutschen Anfang  der 90er Jahre.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (29. August 2017)

Viel wichtiger als die Frage "Was ist typisch deutsch?", sollte die Frage sein: Was ist überhaupt _nicht typisch deutsch_ und inwieweit wollen wir diese Dinge hier zulassen oder uns diesen Dingen unterordnen?
Einfallen würde mir da z.B. so Dinge wie der Muezzinruf, der definitiv weder "zu Deutschland gehört" noch dringend notwendig ist. Oder das generelle Verbot von Schweinefleisch oder generell von Fleisch im Kindergarten aus falsch interpretierter Rücksicht. Wollen wir wirklich so Dinge wie Fleiß, Pünktlichkeit und Penibilität opfern bloß weil irgendwelche Spinner derzeit meinen es sei "uncool" sich so zu verhalten? Ist es wirklich sinnvoll eine Diskussion mit einer Kindesmutter über die Süßigkeiten ihres Sohnes zu führen, bloß weil manche der Meinung sind die tierischen Inhaltsstoffe in den Gummitierchen seien nichts für "Gläubige"? Muss ich mir unter der Woche die Ramadan Feier bis spät in die Nacht anhören nur damit niemand von mir behaupten kann weil ich sage "jetzt ist Ruhe" das ich ein "Nazi" bin? Was ist wichtiger: Die gegenderte Toilette oder das der Unterricht an den Schulen auch bei Regen oder Kälte in trockenen, warmen Räumen mit ausreichend Lehrern stattfinden kann? Das Volk der Dichter und Denker...

Hier wird mitlerweile vorgeschrieben was (noch) eine Minderheit will, nicht was die Mehrheit will.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Bei den Özoguz liegt das in der Familie. Ihre beiden Brüder (Gürhan Özoguz und Yavuz Özoguz) sind bekennende Islamisten und werden durch den Verfassungsschutz beobachtet. Sie betreiben u.a. das islamistische Internetportal Muslim-Markt.



Ach so. Weil ihre Brüder eine Auffassung haben, muss sie das zwangsläufig auch haben und darf deswegen nirgends arbeiten?



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger als die Frage "Was ist typisch deutsch?"



Mit einer Bierflasche grölend durch den Park laufen und auf einer Videoleinwand WM gucken.


----------



## Taskmaster (29. August 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ja ne, ist klar. Jede Person die nicht stramm deutsch-national ist, gehört zur 5. Kolonne.


Wie gesagt: Gesamtkontext ihres Handelns und Redens erfassen. Die Dame hat es ja nicht nur bei diesem einen Spruch belassen. Wer Thesen jenseits des linken Rands vertritt und dem Land in wie auch immer gearteter Weise Schaden zufügt (bzw. gerne zufügen möchte), ist zumindest nicht tauglich, die Integration zu fördern, schon gar nicht im Staatsdienst zu verweilen.
Related: Was Ozoguz will



Poulton schrieb:


> Und du ziehst dir täglich den in Warsteiner getränkten Aluhut auf?


Immer erschreckend, wenn die Maske der Tugendhaften und Moralischen fällt und die ersten Beleidigungen und Verunglimpfungen fliegen.
Ist das dieses "When they go low, we go high!"? Vielleicht wartest Du beim nächsten Mal besser ab, bis ein Konservativer tief geht, bevor du ganz tief gehst.
Ich trinke übrigens gar kein Bier (was mich - zugegeben - mancherorts als Kulturbanausen dastehen lässt).



Poulton schrieb:


> Linke sind keine homogene Gruppe und die Kritik am Antisemitismus von  Teilen der Linken begann schon bei Adorno und wurde nochmals schärfer (+  zusätzlich noch die Kritik am Geklüngel mit Islamisten und den Regimes  von Saddam, Assad und Co.) mit dem entstehen der Antideutschen Anfang  der 90er Jahre.



Das weiß ich durchaus und mir drängt sich dabei immer wieder die Frage auf: ist das dann nicht auch per Definition ein "gäriger Haufen"?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Weil ihre Brüder eine Auffassung haben, muss sie das zwangsläufig auch haben und darf deswegen nirgends arbeiten?


Ich habe gerade versucht, das Wort nirgendwo bei mir zu finden. Ist aber nirgendwo (höhö) zu finden.
Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich es nicht verwendet habe.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Wollen wir wirklich so Dinge wie Fleiß, Pünktlichkeit und Penibilität opfern bloß weil irgendwelche Spinner derzeit meinen es sei "uncool" sich so zu verhalten?


In einer Leistungsgesellschaft, die sich an der Globalisierung orientiert (wie sie die deutsche definitv ist), sind Fleiß und Pünktlichkeit sogar wichtiger denn je. Jeder "Spinner" der sich hier so nicht verhält, bekommt keinen angesehenen Beruf und scheitert i.d.R. auch bei den weniger angesehenen.


Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich sinnvoll eine Diskussion mit einer Kindesmutter über die Süßigkeiten ihres Sohnes zu führen, bloß weil manche der Meinung sind die tierischen Inhaltsstoffe in den Gummitierchen seien nichts für "Gläubige"?


Also von sowas hab' ich noch nie was gehört oder gelesen.
Hört sich stark nach einem konstruiertem Fallbeispiel aus der tiefsten Ecke der AfD-Mottenkiste an.


Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Muss ich mir unter der Woche die Ramadan Feier bis spät in die Nacht anhören nur damit niemand von mir behaupten kann weil ich sage "jetzt ist Ruhe" das ich ein "Nazi" bin?
> 
> Hier wird mitlerweile vorgeschrieben was (noch) eine Minderheit will, nicht was die Mehrheit will.


Wo wird denn das von dir genannte gewollt oder sogar noch vorgeschrieben?
Warum kriege ich von sowas nichts mit?
Kommt sowas nur bei mir nicht vor, oder mach ich irgendwas "falsch"?


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (29. August 2017)

@Threshold: Gratulation, du hast den Beitrag nicht gelesen oder nicht kapiert. Beides gehört bei dir offenbar zum guten Ton.

@Two Face:
Wenn du dir über die letzten Jahrzehnte die Anzahl der Abiturabsolventen so ansiehst, wirst du eine deutliche Steigerung dieser feststellen. Unterhält man sich dann genau mit diesen Personen, stelle zumindest ich häufiger fest, das so Dinge wie pünktlich zur Arbeit erscheinen, auch mal länger bleiben oder selbst langweiligste Aufgaben genau und ordentlich zu erledigen eher nicht so hoch im Kurs stehen. Lieber kommen und gehen wann man will. Länger machen? Haha, bezahlt mir ja keiner. Es gibt keine "spannenden Aufgaben" für mich? Dann mache ich die "Idiotenarbeit" erst Recht schlampig. Diesen Leuten ist allerdings eins gemein (und nicht nur unbedingt auf Abiturienten und junge Leute bezogen): Interesse an wirtschaftlichen Zusammenhängen und Politik gleich null weil langweilig, aber das große Geld verdienen wollen.

Bsp. 1:
Die Diskussion wurde mit einer Arbeitskollegin von mir ernsthaft geführt.

Bsp. 2:
Das zweite von dir genannten Beispiel ist so bei mir im Haus passiert. Da sich diese Personengruppe absolut von niemandem etwas sagen lassen will, fiel relativ zeitnah der Begriff "Nazi". Dies wurde übrigens dann auch konsequent gegenüber der gerufenen Funkwagenbesatzung geäußert.

Man muss nur mal die Augen auf machen und nicht immer alles relativieren oder in die "AfD-Mottenkiste" verorten.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @Two Face:
> Die Diskussion wurde mit einer Arbeitskollegin von mir ernsthaft geführt.


Nur eine Kollegin? Nicht dein Chef?
Gut.
Wenn's dein Chef gewesen wäre, dann hätte man sich sorgen machen müssen.


Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Das zweite von dir genannten Beispiel ist so bei mir im Haus passiert. Da sich diese Personengruppe absolut von niemandem etwas sagen lassen will, fiel relativ zeitnah der Begriff "Nazi". Dies wurde übrigens dann auch konsequent gegenüber der gerufenen Funkwagenbesatzung geäußert.


Sowas fällt unter den Begriff "Ruhestörung" und wird in Deutschland entsprechend geahndet.


Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Man muss nur mal die Augen auf machen und nicht immer alles relativieren oder in die "AfD-Mottenkiste" verorten.


Jemand, der sich über einen anderen aus religiösen Gründen aufregt, weil dessen Kind Gummibärchen konsumiert. In Deutschland.
Das klingt schon so lächerlich, da muss man nicht die Augen aufmachen sondern nur kurz das Oberstübchen arbeiten lassen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (29. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nur eine Kollegin? Nicht dein Chef?
> Gut.
> Wenn's dein Chef gewesen wäre, dann hätte man sich sorgen machen müssen.
> 
> ...



Mein Chef könnte wohl kaum eine "Kindesmutter" sein. 
Stimmt, das Oberstübchen sollten einige tatsächlich mal anwerfen.

Selbstverständlich fällt das unter den Begriff "Ruhestörung". Geahndet wird da überhaupt nichts. Was willst du auch bei Leuten ahnden die nichts haben?
Allein das ich mich nachts um 2 Uhr mit einer derart lächerlichen Anschuldigung auseinandersetzen musste, weil ich unverschämter Weise am selben Tag wieder um 6 raus musste, zeigt wie weit es mitlerweile gekommen ist. Selbiges trifft auf die Gummibärchen Geschichte zu.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2017)

Das mit der Arbeitshaltung war doch dein "Bsp1".

Oh, ich sehe, der Post wurde editiert.
Sorry, da hab' ich nicht nachgeguckt.


Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @Two Face:
> Wenn du dir über die letzten Jahrzehnte die Anzahl der Abiturabsolventen so ansiehst, wirst du eine deutliche Steigerung dieser feststellen. Unterhält man sich dann genau mit diesen Personen, stelle zumindest ich häufiger fest, das so Dinge wie pünktlich zur Arbeit erscheinen, auch mal länger bleiben oder selbst langweiligste Aufgaben genau und ordentlich zu erledigen eher nicht so hoch im Kurs stehen. Lieber kommen und gehen wann man will. Länger machen? Haha, bezahlt mir ja keiner. Es gibt keine "spannenden Aufgaben" für mich? Dann mache ich die "Idiotenarbeit" erst Recht schlampig. Diesen Leuten ist allerdings eins gemein (und nicht nur unbedingt auf Abiturienten und junge Leute bezogen): Interesse an wirtschaftlichen Zusammenhängen und Politik gleich null weil langweilig, aber das große Geld verdienen wollen.


Ich kenne in der Tat eine Person, die denkt ähnlich und arbeitet im Betrieb meines Vaters als Verkäuferin. Die hat aber garantiert kein Abitur.
Hatte bei uns ihre Lehre abgeschlossen (mehr schlecht als recht) und ging dann zu größeren Ladenketten. Augrund der stark gestiegenen Anforderungen dort konnte sie sich dort nicht mit ihrer Arbeitshaltung durchsetzen. Also kam sie wieder zu uns, als Aushilfe. Und sogar mit einer 20-Stunden-Woche ist es ihr immernoch zu viel, an zwei Tagen hintereinander ganztags zu arbeiten. Mit 20. Ohne Kind oder familiäre Verantwortung.
Solche Leute werden es nie weit bringen, die fallen auf die Schnauze, egal ob mit Abitur oder ohne. Meiner Erfahrung nach wird man in Betrieben so oder so zusammengestaucht, wenn man unpünktlich ist. Egal ob dein Zug Verspätung hatte oder das Auto nicht anspringen wollte. Ziehst du sowas öfter ab, bist du deine Stelle loß, egal ob das im Büro ist oder als Regaleinräumer im Supermarkt.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (29. August 2017)

Die Rede war auch von "_lieber_ kommen und gehen wann man will" und nicht von "jeden Tag unpünktlich kommen". Fürs Rumlamentieren das um 07:00 oder 08:00 Uhr auf der Arbeit sein zu früh ist, wird niemand rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Die Rede war auch von "_lieber_ kommen und gehen wann man will" und nicht von "jeden Tag unpünktlich kommen". Fürs Rumlamentieren das um 07:00 oder 08:00 Uhr auf der Arbeit sein zu früh ist, wird niemand rausgeschmissen.


Stimmt, da wird man i.d.R. gar nicht erst eingestellt. Vorrausgesetzt, man macht sowas im Bewerbungsgespräch. Und wenn du in der Arbeit lieber später kommen willst, musst du das deinem Vorgesetzten halt nur glaubhaft begründen, z.B. mit familiären Gründen, aber auch da ist nicht jeder Chef nachsichtig.
Und "rumlamentieren" ist nicht "fordern"...

Hast du dir in der Schule früher an manchen Tagen nie gewünscht, der Unterricht würde erst um 10:00 Uhr anfangen?


----------



## Tengri86 (29. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Mein Chef könnte wohl kaum eine "Kindesmutter" sein.
> Stimmt, das Oberstübchen sollten einige tatsächlich mal anwerfen.
> 
> Selbstverständlich fällt das unter den Begriff "Ruhestörung". Geahndet wird da überhaupt nichts. Was willst du auch bei Leuten ahnden die nichts haben?
> Allein das ich mich nachts um 2 Uhr mit einer derart lächerlichen Anschuldigung auseinandersetzen musste, weil ich unverschämter Weise am selben Tag wieder um 6 raus musste, zeigt wie weit es mitlerweile gekommen ist. Selbiges trifft auf die Gummibärchen Geschichte zu.





Ich arbeite nur in wechselschichten und wegen mein Job auch am Sa und So. jeder weiß das in nachbarschaft

trotzdem hör von den  lauten garten saufparty musik usw


----------



## Pisaopfer (29. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @Two Face:
> Wenn du dir über die letzten Jahrzehnte die Anzahl der Abiturabsolventen so ansiehst, wirst du eine deutliche Steigerung dieser feststellen. Unterhält man sich dann genau mit diesen Personen, stelle zumindest ich häufiger fest, das so Dinge wie pünktlich zur Arbeit erscheinen, auch mal länger bleiben oder selbst langweiligste Aufgaben genau und ordentlich zu erledigen eher nicht so hoch im Kurs stehen. Lieber kommen und gehen wann man will. Länger machen? Haha, bezahlt mir ja keiner. Es gibt keine "spannenden Aufgaben" für mich? Dann mache ich die "Idiotenarbeit" erst Recht schlampig. Diesen Leuten ist allerdings eins gemein (und nicht nur unbedingt auf Abiturienten und junge Leute bezogen): Interesse an wirtschaftlichen Zusammenhängen und Politik gleich null weil langweilig, aber das große Geld verdienen wollen.



Damit sprichst du mir zu 100% aus der Seele. Ich hab lange in der Gastronomie gearbeitet, im Schichtdienst und Wochenende gab es eh nie. Da traf das von dir hier ausgesprochene wirklich zu 100% zu.
Edit: Besonders Schlimm wurde es wenn das wetter im Sommer immer besser wurde, dann lagen diese Leute natürlich lieber am Strand. Während immer dieselben sich Überstunde um Überstunde um die Ohren gehauen haben.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (29. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Stimmt, da wird man i.d.R. gar nicht erst eingestellt. Vorrausgesetzt, man macht sowas im Bewerbungsgespräch. Und wenn du in der Arbeit lieber später kommen willst, musst du das deinem Vorgesetzten halt nur glaubhaft begründen, z.B. mit familiären Gründen, aber auch da ist nicht jeder Chef nachsichtig.
> Und "rumlamentieren" ist nicht "fordern"...



Die grauen Zellen reichen gerade noch aus um so etwas nicht in einem Bewerbungsgespräch zu sagen. Ohne Arbeit wird das ja auch nie etwas mit "dem großen Geld".
Wo steht denn etwas von "fordern"?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hast du dir in der Schule früher an manchen Tagen nie gewünscht, der Unterricht würde erst um 10:00 Uhr anfangen?



Als _*Kind*_ sicherlich.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2017)

Ich verstehe jetzt nicht wo dein Problem ist.

Weil sich die Gesellschaft heute in Teilen zu bequem geworden ist, sollen die "Fleißigen" und "Pünktlichen" jetzt plötzlich genauso werden sollen? 
Solche Leute bringen es nicht weit. Die Wahscheinlichkeit, dass sich solche Leute im Beruf mit der Zeit ändern ist weit größer, als dass sich die Anforderungen an deutschen Arbeitsplätzen ändert.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (29. August 2017)

Die Probleme die ich beispielhaft sehe, habe ich in Beitrag 516 genannt. 
Es ist wohl kaum meine Schuld, das du dir die in deinen Augen "lustigsten" heraus gesucht hast und damit versucht hast mich lächerlich zu machen.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2017)

Probleme, die ich entweder aus meinem Umfeld nicht kenne (sorry, aber du kannst nicht einfach irgend' eine "Gummibärchen-Geschichte" erzählen und dann voransetzen, dass jeder der das hört, sie automatisch glaubt) oder welche, die sich meiner Ansicht nach eher von selber lösen (auch faule Menschen können später noch fleißig werden, es braucht nur den richtigen "Antrieb").

Was ich in der heutigen Gesellschaft, insbesondere was mich an meiner Generation stört, habe ich schon mal wo erläutert, glaube auch in diesem Thread. Ich sehe auch Probleme, teils sehr erhebliche sogar. Aber halt auch weit rationalere, die aus Gründen gewandelter Erizehung und Medien entstanden sind.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (29. August 2017)

Einen Teil dieser Probleme kannst du ohne große Mühe in der Zeitung nachlesen. Bloß weil DU diese Probleme nicht kennst, heißt das noch lange nicht das sie nicht existieren. Vom Problemchen beim dem man unschlüssig ist ob man lachen oder heulen soll, bis zu ernsthafteren Problemen wie völlig heruntergekommen Schulen, fehlenden Lehrern (Stichwort kaputt sparen) oder der Unterordnung einer ausgewogenen Ernährung zu Gunsten einiger Religionen oder Lebenseinstellungen. Auch über den gänzlich unnötigen Muezzinruf wirst du einiges finden können.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Einen Teil dieser Probleme kannst du ohne große Mühe in der Zeitung nachlesen.


Der Teil, der sich auf die Gummibärchen bezieht, habe ich in noch keiner Zeitung gelesen.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Two-Face schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der Teil, der sich auf die Gummibärchen bezieht, habe ich in noch keiner Zeitung gelesen.
> ...


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du wirst auch in keiner Zeitung lesen das Veganer ihren Kindern die Gummibärchen verbieten, wegen tierischer Inhaltsstoffe, trotzdem gibt es solche Menschen (selbst erlebt).


Dass Veganer Kinder Gummibärchen verbieten klingt aber auch völlig logisch.
Dass Menschen selbiges aus religiösen Gründen ihren Kindern verbieten, auch.
Nur was eben nicht logisch klingt, ist dass Menschen aus religiösen Gründen Eltern anderer Kinder deswegen schelten. Der einzig logische Fall, den ich mir da vorstellen kann, ist wenn Eltern genannter anderer Kinder denselben ethnischen Hintergrund haben, wie die, die sie dafür kritisiert.


Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> oder der Unterordnung einer ausgewogenen Ernährung zu Gunsten einiger Religionen oder Lebenseinstellungen. Auch über den gänzlich unnötigen Muezzinruf wirst du einiges finden können.


Sowas wird nicht passieren, eher gehen die Leute auf die Straße.
Wie viele Leute kennst du bitte, die sich aufgrund gesellschaftlicher "Trends" den Fleischkonsum haben verbieten lassen?
Wer bitte hört von heute auf Morgen auf Fleisch zu essen, wenn irgend' ein, ich nenn's jetzt mal vorsichtig "Hipster" daherkommt, der sagt, "Fleisch essen sei uncool"?


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (29. August 2017)

In der Kantine einer (noch) großen Fluggesellschaft aus Deutschland gibt es genau einmal die Woche nur Vegetarisches Essen. Im Kindergarten meines Neffen wird die Bolognese mit Turfu gekocht, weils angeblich gesünder ist und man alle Kinder, ganz gleich welcher Religion, damit "erreicht". Auch sonst wird äußerst sparsam Fleisch angeboten, schließlich möchte man ja niemandem auf den Schlips treten. Brauchen wir eine schwachsinnige Diskussion und eine derartige Bevormundung zugunsten von Minderheiten und ist das "typisch deutsch"? Ich sage nein. 
Dazu passt auch diese idiotische Forderung:
Veggieday – Wikipedia
Mitlerweile ist man davon wieder abgerückt, der Tag blieb in vielen Kantinen bestehen.
Soll jeder essen oder eben nicht essen, was er will. Diese Dinge der Allgemeinheit aufzuzwingen unter dem Deckmantel von "bunt" und "gesund" ist Schwachfug.

Sind natürlich nur Beispiele aus meinem Leben, von daher ohne jegliche Relevanz.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2017)

Die Reduzierung (nicht Abschaffung!) von Fleischkonsum ist grundsätzlich keine schlechte Idee. Der Mensch ist ein Mischesser, zu viel Fleisch macht seine Gesundheit kaputt. Dazu noch die ökologischen Probleme, Massentierhaltung u.a.

Aber derjenige, der Fleisch essen will, der isst auch Fleisch und lässt sich von der Politik oder Gesellschaft nichts anderes vorschreiben.

Ist ja auch wie das damals viel diskutierte Killerspielverbot. Von vielen gefordert, gekommen ist es nie. 
Besorgniserregender finde ich eher sowas, wie ein Schweinefleisch_ge_bot. 
Was das Thema aus ironischer Sicht auf den Punkt bringt, siehe hier: Schweinefleisch: Schweinigkeit und Recht und Freiheit | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (29. August 2017)

Da hast du absolut recht. Die Reduzierung ist durchaus sinnvoll. Was spricht in einer Kantine dagegen täglich z.B. Salatgerichte, Nudelgerichte und Fleischgerichte anzubieten? Für alle Gerichte werden sich Käufer finden, sofern man in der Lage ist die Gerichte lecker und preislich attraktiv zu gestalten.  Auch die voraussichtliche Verkaufsmenge hat man nach spätestens einer Woche heraus gefunden. Selbst ein Kindergarten sollte das auf die Reihe bekommen. Einen Topf Tofubolognese, einen Topf normale Bolognese. Stattdessen schiebt man Gesundheit und Religion vor. Klar.
Was spricht dafür an einem Tag in der Woche NUR vegetarisches Essen anzubieten? Richtig, nichts. Außer eine schwachsinnige Bevormundung. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit dem Fischtag. Traditionell der Freitag. In jeder größeren Kantine gibt es allerdings an diesem Tag auch andere Dinge als Fisch. Seltsam.

Zum Artikel/ der Forderung:
Ebenso idiotisch wie die Forderung nach dem "Veggie-Day" (allein die Bezeichnung dieses Tages durch die Partei sagt viel über selbige aus).
Richtig ist jedoch (immerhin etwas) eins: Gerichte die Schweinefleisch enthalten, gehören zur traditionellen deutschen Küche.

Mir geht es auch nicht explizit um diese Einzelfälle, sondern die Tendenz das sich die Mehrheit einer Minderheit unterordnen muss weil politisch dafür Stimmung gemacht wird. Fährt man diese Linie konsequent, tja da bleibt tatsächlich nichts von der Kultur eines Landes übrig.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2017)

Bei den Leuten, die den "Veggieday" befürworten, handelt es sich überwiegend um solche, die rein umweltpolitisch argumentieren, also denen es um Umweltschutz und gerechte Verteilung geht. Nicht etwa um reinen Tierschutz, so wie die meisten Veganer argumentieren.

Das ist auch durchaus nachvollziebar; Die Futtermittel für Schlachttiere aus der Massentierhaltung könnten bei anderer Verarbeitung auch hungerleidende Menschen ernähren, der hohe Verbrauch an Wasser und Boden schädigt zusätzlich die Umwelt, nach Auffassung einiger auch durch die zusätzlichen Treibhausgase, die dadurch entstehen.

Es kommt dabei schon auf das Angebot an, es muss eben ausgewogen sein. Keiner ist je daran gestorben, wenn er einmal in der Woche mal kein Fleisch gegessen hat. Es sollte dann halt nicht überall Tofu oder so'n Zeug mitdrin sein, auf das man allergisch reagieren könnte. 
Und wenn ich grundsätzlich dagegen bin, dann esse ich halt an jenem Tag nichts aus der Kantine und bringe ein Wurstbrot von Zuhause mit. Sowas nennt man dann Protest durch Boykottieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es kommt dabei schon auf das Angebot an, es muss eben ausgewogen sein. Keiner ist je daran gestorben, wenn er einmal in der Woche mal kein Fleisch gegessen hat. Es sollte dann halt nicht überall Tofu oder so'n Zeug mitdrin sein, auf das man allergisch reagieren könnte.
> Und wenn ich grundsätzlich dagegen bin, dann esse ich halt an jenem Tag nichts aus der Kantine und bringe ein Wurstbrot von Zuhause mit. Sowas nennt man dann Protest durch Boykottieren.



Es gibt eigentlich genug traditionelle Gerichte die ohne Tofu auskommen (z.B. Pellkartoffeln und Quark mit Leinöl, oder Quetschkartoffeln mit süß-saurer Soße und Ei, oder Hefeklöße mit Heidelbeeren, oder Blumenkohlsuppe, oder Senfeier, usw.). Allerdings hat man fast den Eindruck das deren Zubereitung irgendwie in weiten Teilen der Kantinen abhanden gekommen ist. Naja auch kein Wunder, heute muss Küche, sofern nicht traditionel mit Fleisch, ja international und fast immer mit Tofu sein. 

Tofu ist halt total angesagt und hip.


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2017)

Tofu und allgemein auf Soja basierende Gerichte sind wohl noch vor dem so genanntem "Superfood" die am überbewerteste Nahrungsquelle die es gibt.
Sojamilch ist nur irgend' so eine Emulsion, die mit echter Milch rein gar nichts zu tun hat und nicht mal dieselbe Menge an Nährstoffen enthält. Ich selber reagiere darauf auch leicht allergisch, manche sogar wesentlich heftiger, bei denen egalisiert sich dann das Argument mit der Lactose. Buttermilch ist mMn nach, was Nährstoffe angeht, immernoch der beste "Ersatz" für echte Milch.
Tofu nimmt auch nicht einfach jeden Geschmack an, so wie manche behaupten, es schmeckt einfach nur komisch. Mir wollte mal jemand verklickern, dass Fleischersatz aus Tofu genauso schmeckt, wie echtes Fleisch. Ich bin in einer Metzgerei aufgewachsen, ich erkenne den Unterschied zwischen einem echten Filet und irgend' so einem Pseudofleisch.


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2017)

Leider kann ich sowohl das mit den Gummibärchen als auch das mit dem Fleisch bestätigen. Das wurde beschlossen, kurz nachdem ein altes Sporthotel zur Flüchtlingsunterkunft umfunktioniert wurde. Die Gummibärchen sind im Kindergarten jetzt allgemein verboten, auch bei Geschenken, Feiern usw. 
Das schlimmste aber war der Grund weswegen sich die Mehrheit dafür entschieden hat. "Wie würde das denn aussehen wenn wir uns dagegen gestellt hätten? Für was würde man uns wohl halten?"
Ganz ehrlich, mit manchen von denen,  vor allem aber der Mutter die mir das direkt ins Gesicht gesagt hat, rede ich nicht mehr. Ich grüße noch emotionslos, aber da hört es auch schon auf. Denn was sagt sie damit, für was sie mich hält, weil ich nicht möchte, dass niemand mehr etwas bestimmtes essen darf, nur weil die Gefühle irgendwelcher Eltern anderer Kinder das so wollen?! 
Das sollte mMn jedem selbst überlassen sein. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. August 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ne kleine Politiker Entgleisung dieses mal vom rechten Rand in Form von Alexander "Gauleiter" Gauland: AfD: Gauland will Ozoguz "entsorgen" - er gehort nicht in den Bundestag - FOCUS Online
> 
> Imo wird auch dringend mal Zeit das solche zurückgebliebenen Opis endlich mal das Zeitliche segnen. Der Typ scheint auch irgendwo in den 1940igern hängen geblieben zu sein, ist ja nicht sein erster Ausfall...
> Wenn die AFD ne ernsthaft konservative, wegen mir auch rechts-konservative, Partei sein will, dann muss sie dringend solche "Spitzenpolitiker" entsorgen. Aber vielleicht will man damit ja auch gezielt ein Klientel ansprechen.



Er hat gleiches mit gleichem vergolten, ich fand die Aussage von Oguzus im mindesten genauso beleidigend und zwar nicht für eine Person, sondern für ein ganzes Volk.
Keine deutsche Kultur, also wenn man so etwas in der Türkei gesagt hätte, uiuiui.
Auch wenn die Strategie die Gauland hier wählt eher wenig nachzuvollziehen ist, allerdings dürfte das durch Polarisierung noch einige Wähler mobilisieren.



JePe schrieb:


> Genau. Warum sich muehselig auf einer argumentativen Ebene mit dem Gesagten auseinandersetzen. Da entsorgen wir doch lieber, was uns nicht passt.



Auf der anderen Seite muss man aber auch sehen, dass jemand wie Gauland mit solchen Äußerungen auch den Finger in die Wunde legt und eine Debatte auslöst, dafür sei ihm gedankt.
Dass was dort von Seiten der Integrationsbeauftragten gesagt wurde, ist absolut inakzeptabel, das sollte jeder erkennen der halbwegs bei Trost ist.

.





> Schwarze als Nachbarn? Baeh.



Er hat damit die Sorge der Bürger ausgedrückt. Ob ers dann auch wirklich so gesagt hat wie berichtet, weiß niemand.
Ich halte das ähnlich wie den Schießbefehl für ne Lügenkampagne.



> Besser waers, man naehme sie schon an der Grenze in Empfang.



Sry aber du kennst offenbar den Wortlaut des Interviews nicht. Ich unterschreibe die Aussage von Petry zu 100% und ich hab bisher immer Linke gewählt.
Die Unterstellungen waren hanebüchen das weiß mittlerweile jeder.



> Gerne auch die Kinder.



Absolut konstruierter gehässiger Blödsinn, dein Problem ist wieder mal deine absolut ideologische Haltung, fernab der Fakten.
Lügen verbreiten sollte im politischen Diskurs eigentlich ein No-Go sein.



> Ein Schelm, wer da altbekannte rhetorische Muster erkennt.



Eine Integrationsbeauftragte die die deutsche Kultur mit Füßen tritt und das Land islamisieren will, sollte aber auch schleunigst aus ihrem Amt entfernt werden.
Mir bleibt wirklich nur übrig die AFD zu wählen, trotz meines Flüchtlingsengagements.


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Er hat gleiches mit gleichem vergolten, ich fand die Aussage von Oguzus im mindesten genauso beleidigend und zwar nicht für eine Person, sondern für ein ganzes Volk.
> Keine deutsche Kultur, also wenn man so etwas in der Türkei gesagt hätte, uiuiui.
> Auch wenn die Strategie die Gauland hier wählt eher wenig nachzuvollziehen ist, allerdings dürfte das durch Polarisierung noch einige Wähler mobilisieren.



Definiere die Deutsche Kultur im Jahre 2017 für die wir weltweit bekannt sind ohne die Worte Bier, Oktoberfest, Nationalmannschaft & Pünktlichkeit.
Goethe? Mozart? Beethoven? Aufklärung? Religion? 

Wie lustig dass grade jene die Herrn Gauland für Äußerungen wie jene über Frau Oguzus (die ich nicht leiden kann) die eigentlichen Kernpunkte der Deutschen Kultur nichtmal erkennen würden wenn Ihnen diese links & rechts um die Ohren haut.
Die Philosophen vergangener Tage drehen sich im Grad um wenn sie sowas die Pegide oder die AfD noch wahrnehmen könnten.

Gauland legt den Finger nicht in die Wunde, er tut was Politiker in Not immer tun. Den eigenen Anhängern sagen was diese hören möchten, gegenüber dem Rest des Landes relativieren & zurückrudern. Daraus entsteht keine Debatte über eine Integrationsbeauftragte (eine Debatte die überfällig ist!), daraus entsteht nur (mal wieder) der gerechtfertigte Eindruck dass die AfD ohne eine Anlehnung an NS Sprachgebrauch nicht ankommt beim Stammwähler.


----------



## JePe (30. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Er hat damit die Sorge der Bürger ausgedrückt. Ob ers dann auch wirklich so gesagt hat wie berichtet, weiß niemand.



"Die Buerger" sind in Sorge, dass neben ihnen Nationalmannschaftsspieler einziehen koennten?

Wenn ich zwischen Boateng und Gauleiterland waehlen muesste, muesste ich nicht lange ueberlegen.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Sry aber du kennst offenbar den Wortlaut des Interviews nicht. Ich unterschreibe die Aussage von Petry zu 100% und ich hab bisher immer Linke gewählt.
> Die Unterstellungen waren hanebüchen das weiß mittlerweile jeder.



Doch, tue ich. Ich zitiere mal den relevanten Teil:

_Mannheimer Morgen „Was passiert, wenn ein Fluechtling ueber den Zaun klettert?“_

_Petry: „Dann muss die Polizei den Fluechtling daran hindern, dass er deutschen Boden betritt.“_

_Mannheimer Morgen : „Und wenn er es trotzdem tut?“_

_Petry: „Sie wollen mich schon wieder in eine bestimmte Richtung treiben.“_

_Mannheimer Morgen: „Nochmal: Wie soll ein Grenzpolizist in diesem Fall reagieren?“_

_Petry: „*Er muss den illegalen Grenzuebertritt verhindern, notfalls auch von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch machen.* So steht es im Gesetz.“_

_Mannheimer Morgen „Es gibt in Deutschland ein Gesetz, das einen Schiessbefehl an den Grenzen enthaelt?“_

_Petry: „Ich habe das Wort ‚Schiessbefehl‘ nicht benutzt. Kein Polizist will auf einen Fluechtling schiessen. Ich will das auch nicht. *Aber zur Ultima Ratio gehoert der Einsatz von Waffengewalt.* Entscheidend ist, dass wir es so weit nicht kommen lassen und ueber Abkommen mit Oesterreich und Kontrollen an EU-Aussengrenzen den Fluechtlingszustrom bremsen.“_

Ich habe die feuchten Stellen mal hervorgehoben. Die Petry´sche Projektion ist: Wir wollen nicht schiessen, muessen aber. Steht ja schliesslich im Gesetz.

Leider hat Frau Petry nicht erwaehnt, welches Gesetz sie da im Blick hat. Vernuenftigerweise kann das nur das UZwG sein. Ob dieses Gesetz aus dem Jahr 1961 / dessen § 11 heute überhaupt noch anwendbar ist? Ich habe da, mit Blick auf den EU-Vertrag und der dort vorgenommen Unterscheidung in Binnen- und Aussengrenzen,  so meine Zweifel. Selbst wenn, sollte man es erst lesen. Die Moeglichkeit zum Gebrauch der Schusswaffe nach § 11 klingt zwar erst mal "toll" (jedenfalls fuer manche), wird aber durch § 4 empfindlich eingeschraenkt, wenn nicht unmoeglich gemacht.

Eine konstruierte "Unterstellung" scheint mir eher, dass die Petry´schen Aeusserungen Ausdruck ihrer Sorge gewesen sein sollen, dass es dazu kommen koennte. Die Juristin (hat sie an dem Tag, an dem an der Uni Jura gelehrt wurde, mit Brechdurchfall gefehlt?!) Storch hat spaeter noch nachgelegt, dass auch auf Kinder zu schiessen sei. Auch ihr sei die Lektuere des Gesetzestextes empfohlen.


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Gesamtkontext ihres Handelns und Redens erfassen. Die Dame hat es ja nicht nur bei diesem einen Spruch belassen.


Den Kontext beachte ich und kann nichts verwerfliches erkennen.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Related: Was Ozoguz will


Mal abgesehen davon, dass es sich bei dem Blog um eines der deutschen Pendante zu Breitbart handelt, ist es erstaunlich dass an dem Schreiber des Blogbeitrages komplett vorbeigegangen ist, dass Bürger eines EU-Staates schon seit den 90ern das Kommunale Wahlrecht hierzulande haben.



> Immer erschreckend, wenn die Maske der Tugendhaften und Moralischen  fällt und die ersten Beleidigungen und Verunglimpfungen fliegen.


Nein, das passende Konter auf den Weihnachtsmann.



> Wer Thesen jenseits des linken Rands vertritt und dem Land in wie auch immer gearteter Weise Schaden zufügt (bzw. gerne zufügen möchte), ist zumindest nicht tauglich, die Integration zu fördern, schon gar nicht im Staatsdienst zu verweilen.


Die Volksfahrräder dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen.

Apropos Volksfahrräder: Bundesanwaltschaft weist 1000 Strafanzeigen gegen Merkel ab
Soviel zum Schland wird Schaden zugefügt durch das ins Land lassen von Flüchtlingen, wie es von Rechtsaussen gerne konstruiert wird.


PS: Was ist eigentlich rassistisch an der AfD? | Belltower News
(Belltower ist der neue Name von Netz gegen Nazis.)


Edit: Seit heute gibt es auch wieder einen Bundestagswahl Wahl-O-Mat: Wahl-O-Mat zur Bundestagswahl 2017 | Start


----------



## Taskmaster (30. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Gauland legt den Finger nicht in die Wunde, er tut was Politiker in Not immer tun.



Nur aus Interesse: welche Not? Man muss die AfD weder mögen, noch ihrer Meinung sein. Aber sie gehört nun mal zum politischen und demokratischen Spektrum. Der oberste Verfassungsschützer (Dr. Hans-Georg Maaßen) war dazu auch recht deutlich:


			
				FAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Verfassungsschutzpräsident Hans-Georg Maaßen hat sich erneut gegen eine Beobachtung der rechtspopulistischen AfD ausgesprochen. In der «Rheinischen Post» lehnte er es ab, seine Behörde als «Hilfstruppe der etablierten Parteien» zur Verfügung zu stellen. Seine Behörde könne nicht der «Konkurrenzschutz» in einer Frage sein, die als politische Auseinandersetzung über Positionen geführt werden müsse. Der Verfassungsschutz sehe weiterhin keine Anhaltspunkte für eine Beobachtung der Partei.


Das sieht übrigens am linken Rand etwas anders aus.

Die AfD stellt momentan einen Rekord nach dem anderen auf. Im September wird sie wohl mit dem höchsten jemals erzielten Ergebnis einer neuen Partei in den Bundestag einziehen.

Die Not haben ganz andere. Nämlich die, die das mit ihrer Politik quasi erzwingen, weil sie den Menschen keine andere Option lassen.
Und dass die AfD tatsächlich wirkt, merkt man an allen Ecken und Enden. Zum Beispiel beim lange ersehnte und von Links immer unterdrückte Untersuchungsausschuss rund um linke Gewalt und Linksextremismus. Denn wo keiner hinsehen kann, konnte natürlich auch nie etwas gefunden werden.
(Man beachte, wie bei den Linken dann auch gleich wieder mal die Maske fiel und das tatsächliche Demokratieverständnis aufblitzt (Zitat): "Bartsch forderte, dass es „Konsequenzen bis hin zum Funktionsentzug geben“ müsse.".)

Dass die Debatte um Frau Özoğuz nicht in Gang kommt, liegt an den Medien, die sich lieber über gängiges Vokabular ("entsorgen") echauffieren, statt sich die Dame vorzunehmen. Immer und immer wieder sondert sie solche Dinge ab und bringt ungefragt Empfehlungspapiere inkl Grundgesetzänderungen zu unser aller Nachteil hervor und niemand reagiert.
Es liegt daran, dass sich die Medien am Anfang der Krise eine Seite ausgesucht haben und diese nun in aller Konsequenz bis zum Ende tragen. Koste es, was es wolle. 

Es hakt einfach niemand mehr nach, obwohl mittlerweile ein ganzes Rechercheparadies existieren muss. Beispiele? Mrd. und Abermilliarden wurden und werden unnütz und ungezielt versenkt. Wohnungsmangel und Wuchermieten? Ja woher kommt das denn? Weil >2mio Menschen aus den Turnhallen wegmüssen und man fast jede Wohnung wegmietet, die (zu welchem Preis auch immer) angeboten wird? Woraus setzen sich denn die ca. 40mrd. (Bund und Länder zusammen und eigentlich ist da sogar noch viel mehr, manch Professor rechnet noch Gerichtskosten und co. mit ein und kommt auf 75mrd. und damit jeder mal diese Größenordnung versteht: der Bundeshaushalt 2016 hatte ein Volumen von 316,9mrd. Euro. Wer also glaubt, dass nach der Wahl keine Kosten eingetrieben werden, die seit 2015 angelaufen sind und kreativ verschleiert wurden, dürfte hart aufprallen. Steuersenkungen? Sicher doch...), die wir für diese Krise pro Jahr ausgeben, zusammen?
Was läuft an unseren Grenzen? Warum ist Italien überfordert, obwohl bei uns noch immer jeden Monat 1/3 mehr Menschen ankommen als bei denen? Warum will man uns weismachen, die Sache wäre bei uns gelöst, Italien könne aber nicht mehr?
Warum redet niemand darüber, dass die (ohnehin schon lächerlichen) Kontrollen ab November eingestellt werden müssen?

Warum sitzen die Kanzlerkandidaten grinsend in der Sommersonne und werden stattdessen lieber rund um ihren Urlaub befragt? Und wenn man bei den Themen auch nur etwas kratzt, wird zugelassen, dass die auswendig gelernten Programme heruntergebetet werden. Warum bohrt niemand nach?

Das hier müsste die Sternstunde des investigativen Journalismus sein, aber man verhält sich wie die US-Presse nach 9/11 (Bsp.: "Neil Cavuto: Am I slanted and biased? You damn well bet I am!").
Und dabei war man hierzulande in den Medien schockiert über so viel Regierungshörigkeit. Und nun liefern sie genau dasselbe ab. Kritische Berichterstattung? Kann man mit der Lupe suchen.

Darüber kann man jetzt tagelang diskutieren. Was mich halt stört (und ich bin ein konservativer Mensch, stehe eben nicht auf Anarchie, sondern auf Regeln und Gesetze, auf Ordnung und Planung), ist, dass das so viele nicht juckt.
Ich weiß nicht, woran es liegt. Ist der Selbsthass so groß? War die Kindheit so unangenehm? Ist das Land wirklich so ätzend, dass man es am besten heute statt morgen von der Landkarte fegt?
Warum ist es gut, in "EU" zu denken (das ist ja das Selbstverständnis fast aller Kanzlerkandidaten), in "Deutschland" aber quasi Hitler 2.0? Hat man Euch hier je schlecht behandelt? Woher der Hass auf die Welt und Menschen vor der eigenen Haustür und dafür das Relativieren, ja fast Bejubeln des Nahen und Mittleren Ostens, wo die Leute sich wie verblendete Sektenmitglieder verhalten?
Und dann wird noch nicht mal den vermeintlich Richtigen geholfen.

Kann ich nicht, will ich nicht. Ich mag dies alles, was so viele so sehr abzulehnen scheinen. Ich mag Maibäume, Trachten und Lederhosen. Ich lese gerne Deutsche Literatur, ich bin gerne im "Land der Dichter und Denker" aufgewachsen und mochte es, dass der Rest der Welt uns als humorlose Pedanten betrachtete.

//Edit @Poulton

Tichy eine Variante von Breitbart? 
*seufz*
http://blogs.faz.net/deus/2017/01/1...ten-die-splitterpartei-sozialdemokraten-4023/

Zum Restlichen muss ich gar nicht viel sagen (denn ich wollte weder Merkel verklagen [die Bundesanwaltschaft ist übrigens Weisungsgebunden] noch über Netz gegen Nazis [das ist dann eine seriöse Quelle? ] schwadronieren), weil es halt die typischen Verunglimpfungen sind. Schade, dabei wäre es echt mal nicht schlecht, wenn die Leute mehr reden würden, statt sich mit Dreck zu bewerfen.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die AfD stellt momentan einen Rekord nach dem anderen auf. Im September wird sie wohl mit dem höchsten jemals erzielten Ergebnis einer neuen Partei in den Bundestag einziehen.



Welchen Rekord?
Den, dass gleich zwei Bundesvorsitzende innerhalb kürzester Zeit entmachtet wurden?
Stimmt, das hat nicht mal die SPD geschafft -- und die schafft eine Menge.


----------



## Taskmaster (30. August 2017)

Den hier zum Beispiel:
AfD vor CDU: Wahldebakel ist fur Merkel peinlich – und eine Warnung - WELT
Oder dass sie nach nur 4jährigem Bestehen nun in 13 von 16 Landtagen sitzt.
Vermutlich nicht mitbekommen?

Entweder reden wir hier über Tatsachen oder wir bespucken uns einfach. Ganz wie Du magst.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

Ja und?
Denkst du, dass die Afd in 5 Jahren noch einer kennt?
Die Piraten starteten auch mal stark und waren dann weg.
Der Afd wird es nicht anders gehen, was schlicht daran liegt, dass da zu unterschiedliche Leute mit zu unterschiedlichen Ideologien drin hocken.


----------



## Leob12 (30. August 2017)

Es ist also gängiges Vokabular das man bei Menschen von "entsorgen" spricht? 
Das was du als Anarchie bezeichnest ist Anomie. 
Wer will das Land von der Karte fegen? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (30. August 2017)

Dass die AfD so erfolgreich ist, ist nicht dem genialen Parteiprogramm oder dem klugen Agieren ihrer Führung zu verdanken, sondern dem überboardenden Egoismus und der ausgeprägten Kurzsichtigkeit einer viel zu großen Zahl von Wählern in D. 

Und für die "Linke" gilt m.E. genau das gleiche. Aber das ist, und das möchte ich betonen, nur meine eigene, unerhebliche Meinung.


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nur aus Interesse: welche Not? Man muss die AfD weder mögen, noch ihrer Meinung sein. Aber sie gehört nun mal zum politischen und demokratischen Spektrum. Der oberste Verfassungsschützer (Dr. Hans-Georg Maaßen) war dazu auch recht deutlich:



Naja, der AfD gings auch schonmal besser. Das mit dem Rekordergebnis einer neuen Partei warten wir auch erstmal ab. 
Man kann das "Not" aber auch streichen und stattdessen schreiben "er tut was Politiker vor ihren Stammwählern eben immer tun". Kommt auf dasselbe raus.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Dass die Debatte um Frau Özoğuz nicht in Gang kommt, liegt an den Medien, die sich lieber über gängiges Vokabular ("entsorgen") echauffieren, statt sich die Dame vorzunehmen. Immer und immer wieder sondert sie solche Dinge ab und bringt ungefragt Empfehlungspapiere inkl Grundgesetzänderungen zu unser aller Nachteil hervor und niemand reagiert.
> Es liegt daran, dass sich die Medien am Anfang der Krise eine Seite ausgesucht haben und diese nun in aller Konsequenz bis zum Ende tragen. Koste es, was es wolle.



Ja selbst Schuld.
Wenn Opa Gauland sich halt nicht äußern würde wie ein Gauleiter 1943 dann gäbs halt auch eine Grundlage für eine solche Diskussion. 
Sind wir doch einfach mal ehrlich: Er hat seinen Zuhörern erzählt was diese hören wollten. Dann gabs den Shitstorm, dann hat man relativiert. Würde es um eine Debatte um diese (unerträgliche) Dame gehen dann hätte man dies deutlich einfacher, geschickter, nachhaltiger & besser tun können als auf diese Art.
Dieses "ich wollte eine Debatte anstoßen" ist die im Nachhinein selbst auferlegte Absolution für gesprochenen Durchfall.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht, will ich nicht. Ich mag dies alles, was so viele so sehr abzulehnen scheinen. Ich mag Maibäume, Trachten und Lederhosen. Ich lese gerne Deutsche Literatur, ich bin gerne im "Land der Dichter und Denker" aufgewachsen und mochte es, dass der Rest der Welt uns als humorlose Pedanten betrachtete.



Ich kann Lederhosen nicht leiden, außerdem verwechseln wir hier Tradition und Kultur. Und wenn wir es auf Trachten & Lederhosenebene dann werden wir uns sehr schwer tun eine für alle Deutschen geltende Kulturdefiniton zu finden mit der sich nicht nur wir selbst, sondern andere uns anhand dieser Definition wiedererkennen.


----------



## Taskmaster (30. August 2017)

@Threshold
Ich wäre mir da an Deiner Stelle echt nicht so sicher. Auch die Politikwissenschaft geht mittlerweile davon aus (gerade erst wieder auf Phoenix erörtert), dass das eben nicht so ist, weil die Probleme nach momentanen Stand eben nicht von heute auf morgen gelöst, sich sogar wieder deutlich zuspitzen werden.

Die Piraten sind ein ganz anderer Zusammenschluss gewesen. Ihr Thema war das Netz. Zugegeben ein gutes Thema für mich, aber für viele andere eben nicht.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die AfD quasi durchsetzt von Akademikern ist. Wenn Du mal auf die Landeslisten guckst, reiht sich da oft ein Dr.-Titel an den anderen.
Die Partei ist längst nicht so zerstritten, wie es die Medien (verständlicherweise) transportieren möchten. Natürlich gibt es dort Streitigkeiten bezüglich der Ausrichtung. Sollte auch klar sein. Nach 4 Jahren kann man keine gestandene Partei sein, die es gleich mit allen aufnehmen kann.
Aber zerreißen wird es die Partei deswegen nicht. Eben alleine schon deswegen, weil das Potential so groß ist, man so etwas wie eine Bundesweite (pre Seehofer) CSU werden könnte.

Wenn morgen Themen wie Migrationskrise, Eurokrise, Niedrigzins, Griechenland, etc. pp. vom Tisch und zufriedenstellend gelöst wären, dann würde ich dir womöglich zustimmen.
Aber dafür besteht einfach keine Chance.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Es ist also gängiges Vokabular das man bei Menschen von "entsorgen" spricht?


Wenn Schrift blau hinterlegt ist, kann man sie in diesem Forum anklicken. 


Leob12 schrieb:


> Das was du als Anarchie bezeichnest ist Anomie.


Recht hast Du. Diese Präzisierung ergibt Sinn.


Leob12 schrieb:


> Wer will das Land von der Karte fegen?


Beschäftige Dich bitte etwas mit dem linken Weltbild und die konsequente Ablehnung des Deutschen Staats.
Von "Nie wieder Deutschland" zu "Deutschland, Du mieses Stuck ********" | Gunter Weissgerber


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich kann Lederhosen nicht leiden, außerdem verwechseln wir hier Tradition und Kultur. Und wenn wir es auf Trachten & Lederhosenebene dann werden wir uns sehr schwer tun eine für alle Deutschen geltende Kulturdefiniton zu finden mit der sich nicht nur wir selbst, sondern andere uns anhand dieser Definition wiedererkennen.



Na ja, Kultur ist ja alles, was der mensch erschafft. Und da gehört Tradition nun mal auch dazu.
Es gibt Traditionen, die man ausleben kann, es gibt Traditionen, die von der Gesellschaft irgendwann verdrängt werden.
Mir ist Karneval suspekt -- aber es stört mich nicht, ist eben Tradition in einigen Teilen der Republik und jeder kann es ausleben.
Aber ich finde es gut, dass ein Kind heute ein Recht auf gewaltfreie Erziehung hat -- denn früher gab es mal die Tradition mit dem Gürtel und so.


----------



## 4B11T (30. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Denkst du, dass die Afd in 5 Jahren noch einer kennt?
> Die Piraten starteten auch mal stark und waren dann weg.



Parteien mögen verschwinden, aber Wähler nicht. Der Mitte-Linksruck der CDU hat eine konservative Lücke am rechten Rand geöffnet. Dort, wo in den USA die Republikaner stehen. Die Lücke füllt im Moment nur die AfD (auch wenn CDU, SPD, ja sogar Frau Wagenknecht diverse AfD Themen übernommen haben um die Lücke zu schließen). Diese Lücke wird der AfD längerfristigen Fortbestand sichern.

und weil es immer wieder um das "ENTSORGEN" des politischen Feindes geht: diese Floskel haben in der Vergangenheit Politiker aller Parteien gebraucht und wort wörtlich so ausgesprochen oder getwittert, das ist normaler Wahlkampfsprech. Je mehr man die AfD außerhalb der eigentlichen Inhalte attackiert, desto mehr hilft man ihr. Siehe Bsp.: Trump: hätte man ihn von Anfang an gekonnt ignoriert, wäre er jetzt nicht Präsident, aber nein: man musste über jeden Spruch von ihm welt-weit Schlagzeilen bringen und ihm damit die Aufmerksamkeit geben, die er haben wollte. Genau so läuft es zur Zeit mit der AfD:

Überlegt mal: um welche Partei geht es momentan im Wahlkampf oder in diesem Thread hier am meißten? Über welche Partei wird zur Zeit am meißten gesprochen? Genau: AfD, AfD, AfD. Weiß irgendjemand was konkret im CDU oder Grünen Wahlprogramm steht? Das AfD Programm kennen komischerweise die meißten.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

glaube ich nicht. Die CDU wird sich ihres rechten Randes schon wieder annehmen.
Spätestens wenn 2021 die nächste Wahl ansteht und sie es dann schaffen, den Kandidaten vorher auszuwählen, da Merkel vermutlich dann nicht mehr antreten wird.
Oder sie macht es wie Kohl und hält ewig fest, bis die abgewählt wird. Das muss sich zeigen.
Aber in 4-5 Jahren sehe ich die Afd wieder bei den Sonstigen.

Und bei Trump ist das eben das Problem.
Er bringt den Medien Auflage und Einschaltquote und man wäre blöd, das nicht zu nutzen.
Gerade durch Trump sind die Auflagen von New York Times und Co. wieder gestiegen.


----------



## 4B11T (30. August 2017)

Übrigens: der Wahl-O-Mat ist seit heute freigeschaltet:

Wahl-O-Mat zur Bundestagswahl 2017 | Start


----------



## Taskmaster (30. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> glaube ich nicht. Die CDU wird sich ihres rechten Randes schon wieder annehmen.
> Spätestens wenn 2021 die nächste Wahl ansteht und sie es dann schaffen, den Kandidaten vorher auszuwählen, da Merkel vermutlich dann nicht mehr antreten wird.
> Oder sie macht es wie Kohl und hält ewig fest, bis die abgewählt wird. Das muss sich zeigen.
> Aber in 4-5 Jahren sehe ich die Afd wieder bei den Sonstigen.



Trump bringt Quote, bei der AfD ist das aber etwas anderes gelagert. Verlage sind in Deutschland historisch schon immer Parteien zurodbar.

War es nicht eine schöne Überraschung für Friede Springer?
Der Pferdchenverlag ist praktisch CDU.
Die SPD hat auch das Gros ihres Vermögens in Verlage investiert. (Siehe ddvg)
Ähnliches gilt übrigens auch für Umfrageinstitute. Forsa ist SPD-Land. Allensbach (Elisabeth Noelle-Neumann berühmt berüchtigt) ganz hartes CDU-Gelände, etc. pp.

Die Medien stürzen sich nicht so sehr auf die AfD und jedes noch so kleine Wort, weil es Quote bringt, sondern weil die Partei Wählerstimmen abschöpft und bindet.

Erinnert sich noch wer an das "öffentlich stellen und argumentativ Entzaubern"? Wurde nichts draus, weil es einfach keine entzaubernden Argumente gibt. Die AfD greift den diametralen Lebensentwurf zur linken Lebensweise auf, den die CDU/CSU hat fallen lassen. Dagegen kann man nicht groß argumentieren, weil er seine Berechtigung hat.
Deswegen sprach Schulz auch von "pessimistischen Weltsicht", die Auseinandersetzung wird wenn dann über Empörung und über Gefühle "Schaut denen doch in die Augen... und die KINDER! Denkt doch an die KINDER!". geführt.
Die Wahrheit ist aber, dass die AfD nie gesagt hat, dass alle Ausländer raus müssen. Wäre auch irgendwie schlecht für so manches Mitglied (Wie lange zerlegt sich die AfD angeblich schon? Ein Schelm, der denkt, diese Artikel hätten eine gewisse Intention).
Auch will man die Hilfe nicht verweigern. Die sähe aber eben völlig anders und auch nicht so kopflos und irrwitzig inkl. Einladung und faktisch ungeprüfter Einwanderung aus.

Und das wirkt auch. Die CDU übernimmt in der Tat so manches, was angeblich total nazihaft gewesen wäre, von der AfD. 
Beispiel: Sensation! Die CDU ubernimmt das Programm der AfD! – DIE ACHSE DES GUTEN. ACHGUT.COM


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Übrigens: der Wahl-O-Mat ist seit heute freigeschaltet:
> 
> Wahl-O-Mat zur Bundestagswahl 2017 | Start



Ja, wollte ich gerade machen, aber wieso darf ich nur maximal 8 Parteien auswählen, mit denen verglichen wird? 
Wieso nicht alle?
Dann kann ich den Wahlomat auch in die Tonne drücken.


----------



## Taskmaster (30. August 2017)

Das ist immer so beim Automaten. Kp warum. Frag ich mich auch jedes Mal. Zumindest wird der Automat nicht wieder boykottiert, weil die Themen zu "Komplex" für ihn wären.
Guck mal einer schau, heute scheinen sie weniger komplex zu sein.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das ist immer so beim Automaten. Kp warum. Frag ich mich auch jedes Mal.



Ich hab mal die üblichen Verdächtigen genommen.
Ich habe mehr Übereinstimmung mit der Afd als mit der Union oder der SPD.
Das sagt schon viel aus.


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das ist immer so beim Automaten. Kp warum. Frag ich mich auch jedes Mal. Zumindest wird der Automat nicht wieder boykottiert, weil die Themen zu "Komplex" für ihn wären.
> Guck mal einer schau, heute scheinen sie weniger komplex zu sein.



Ist generell ein "Problem" mit dem Automaten.
Wenn zur Dieselaffäre halt gefragt wird ob Diesel stärker besteuert werden soll, wie soll man da antworten wenn man erkennt, eine höhere Steuer löst die Probleme nicht.
Am Ende werden hier halt Schlagwörter oder Thesen der Parteien genommen und verglichen wie andere Parteien dazu stehen.

Als Übersicht ganz gut, für den Nichtwähler wohl deutlich interessanter als für diejenigen die schon ein recht klares Bild der Parteienlandschaft haben.


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2017)

Ich bin da bei den Piraten gelandet.
Dann FDP (puäh) und Union 
SPD, von denen ich dachte, die stimmen grade noch so am ehesten mit mir überein, als letztes noch hinter der AfD.

Ich glaube, da darf man nicht zu oft "neutral" ankreuzen.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

Interessant ist auch, dass die kleinen Parteien das gesamte Spektrum gar nicht abdecken.
Selbst wenn man nur die kleinen 8 auswählt, kommen da völlig willkürliche Ergebnisse bei raus.
Union und SPD liegen bei mir bei 45%. Die Afd hat 51%.
Die Partei hat bei mir 75%, obwohl die ja eigentlich nur ein Thema haben.
Die Piraten liegen bei 76%, obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass die eine meinung zum Diesel haben.
Die haben ja nicht mal eine Meinung nur NSA Affaire, denn dazu haben die schlicht nichts gesagt, als der Hype da groß war.
Gerade da habe ich die Meinung der Piraten vermisst. Hier hätte man sich mal wieder einbringen können. Aber da kam nichts.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da darf man nicht zu oft "neutral" ankreuzen.



Hab ich auch häufiger, weils mir da auch schlicht egal war.


----------



## Taskmaster (30. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist generell ein "Problem" mit dem Automaten.
> Wenn zur Dieselaffäre halt gefragt wird ob Diesel stärker besteuert werden soll, wie soll man da antworten wenn man erkennt, eine höhere Steuer löst die Probleme nicht.
> Am Ende werden hier halt Schlagwörter oder Thesen der Parteien genommen und verglichen wie andere Parteien dazu stehen.
> 
> Als Übersicht ganz gut, für den Nichtwähler wohl deutlich interessanter als für diejenigen die schon ein recht klares Bild der Parteienlandschaft haben.



Jain. Die Argumentation "ein Thema wäre zu komplex, um es zu erklären oder zu vereinfachen" stammt (wie so oft; siehe Tabakindustrie) von der amerikanischen Werbeindustrie.
Soweit mir bekannt wurde es rhetorisch erstmals beim Thema Zucker verwendet.
Die Süßigkeitenindustrie hat lange Stein und Bein dazu gestanden, dass Zucker nicht schädlich für den Körper ist und ein Nachweis dessen nicht erbracht werden kann, da der gesamte Sachverhalt und die Abläufe zu "komplex" wären.
In Amerika führt man übrigens diese Art der Argumentation nicht mehr (oder nur noch in geringem Maße). Weil natürlich recht schnell Gegenargumente gesucht und gefunden wurden (passiert halt nur, wenn es auch eine Opposition gibt, die einen bestimmten Kurs verurteilt).
Komplexität lässt sich immer auf Teilprobleme reduzieren. Das Reduzieren und Abbilden von Komplexität ist quasi das Hauptgeschäft eines jeden Wissenschaftlers.
Am Ende dieser Argumentation (wie sich nun jeder denken kann) stand dann alsbald für jemanden, der sich über Komplexität aus der Affaire ziehen wollte, der mangelnde Intellekt und die Überforderung mit der Situation im Raum.
Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das, was Wählerstimmen bringt.

Hier zieht das aber noch ganz gut. Mal sehen, wie lange noch. Mich nervt das. Ich kann niemanden wählen, der gar nicht weiß, was er tun soll, weil ihm das Thema zu komplex ist, er es nicht mal erklären kann. Wenn er es versteht, muss er sich die Zeit nehmen und es öffentlich erklären. Schreibfläche steht der Regierung und den Parteien in Form des Internet ja genug zur Verfügung.

Stattdessen bekommen wir aber nun so was wie "Für ein Deutschland, in dem wir gut und gerne leben".

Eben beim Googeln gefunden und musste schmunzeln (Achtung! NAZI-Gefahr: Willy Brandt 1972: "Deutsche. Wir können stolz sein auf unser Land")



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Apropos Volksfahrräder: Bundesanwaltschaft weist 1000 Strafanzeigen gegen Merkel ab Soviel zum Schland wird Schaden zugefügt durch das ins Land lassen von Flüchtlingen, wie es von Rechtsaussen gerne konstruiert wird.



Also ein politischer Beamter, der weisungsgebunden ist und selbst der Exekutive angehört, geht nicht gegen die Regierungschefin vor?

Das entkräftet die Vorwürfe natürlich total 

Wie schnell man seinen Job los ist, wenn man nicht macht, was der Dienstherr will, hat man doch bei Herrn Runge gesehen.

PS: Der Schaden ist doch bereits da. Köln, Berlin, Hamburg und viele weitere schon wieder vergessen? Sind diese Taten alle von "Rechtsaußen konstruiert"?


----------



## Tengri86 (30. August 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Übrigens: der Wahl-O-Mat ist seit heute freigeschaltet:
> 
> Wahl-O-Mat zur Bundestagswahl 2017 | Start



Bei mir kam BGE 81 Prozent 

Aber was für beknackten fragen 

Nixs über Themen die mir interessiert 

Gesundheit und Soziales 

Pflegenotstand 
Alters und Kinderarmut 
Und und

Sozial-O-Mat – Vergleichen Sie Ihre Standpunkte mit den Antworten von sechs grossen Parteien zu den sozialen Themen der Bundestagswahl 2017
Auch bissel beknackt

Lustig ist was afd bei Armut und Familie nicht will was General alle Parteien bet wollen


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Aber was für beknackten fragen
> 
> Nixs über Themen die mir interessiert
> 
> ...


Das liegt daran, weil das in der Politik niemanden interessiert und keiner das auf dem Programm hat.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, weil das in der Politik niemanden interessiert und keiner das auf dem Programm hat.



Es geht um Sicherheit und um Einsätze der Bundeswehr im Inland.


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Tichy eine Variante von Breitbart?


In dem Blog der seinen Namen trägt, schreibt weder er allein noch stammt der von dir verlinkte Beitrag daraus von ihm. 
Abgesehen davon: Roland Tichy – Lobbypedia
Die Besten der Besten der Besten mal wieder.  



> noch über Netz gegen Nazis [das ist dann eine seriöse Quelle? ]


Auf die Beweisführung warum sie es nicht sein sollen, bin ich jetzt schon gespannt.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Eben beim Googeln gefunden und musste schmunzeln (Achtung! NAZI-Gefahr:  Willy Brandt 1972: "Deutsche. Wir können stolz sein auf unser Land")


Wie definierst du "Deutsche", vorallem in Anbetracht dessen:


> Im Jahr 2015 hatten 17,1 Millionen der insgesamt 81,4 Millionen  Einwohner in Deutschland einen Migrationshintergrund (Zugewanderte und  ihre Nachkommen). Von diesen 17,1 Millionen Personen waren 9,3 Millionen  Deutsche und 7,8 Millionen Ausländer (54,6 bzw. 45,4 Prozent).
> 
> Bevolkerung mit Migrationshintergrund I | bpb


?



Taskmaster schrieb:


> mmer und immer wieder sondert sie solche Dinge  ab und bringt ungefragt Empfehlungspapiere inkl Grundgesetzänderungen  zu unser aller Nachteil hervor und niemand reagiert.


"unser aller" < Du bist neuerdings "alle"?
Abgesehen davon: Empfehlungspapiere (Vorschläge) und Stellungnahmen gehören mit zu den Amtsbefugnissen der Staatsministerin.


----------



## Taskmaster (30. August 2017)

@Threshold 
Was halt auch enorm dringliche Themen sind.
Kannst Dir ja mal die Schilderungen einer BAMF-Mitarbeiterin gegenüber einer Cicero-Journalistin durchlesen (Bezahltes sehen! Jedoch ist der erste Artikel frei, weswegen zur einmalige Ansicht die Angabe [irgend]einer Emailadresse ausreicht).
„Es ist ein Wahnsinn“ - Cicero - Blendle
Wahlweise kannst Du ihn Dir auch auf Youtube vorlesen lassen und die Emailanmeldung umgehen. Aber Achtung! das Video hat wohl jemand, der die AfD mag, erstellt. Also besser die Augen zusammenkneifen.
YouTube

Das kommt in den Tagesthemen und co. natürlich nicht an. 
Wir können uns die Polizisten nicht aus den Rippen schneiden. Das weiß auch die CDU/CSU, weswegen sie die Bundeswehr haben möchte. Die linken Parteien machen schlicht die Augen zu, weil es ideologisch nicht passt. Wie man da drauf ist, habe ich ja bereits mehrfach verlinkt.
Die entsprechenden Kriminalstatistiken (trotz aller schönfärberei) zeigen auch in eindeutige Richtungen. Claus Strunz hat das schön zusammengefasst: YouTube

@Poulton 
Krass, Tichy hat Beziehungen in die Wirtschaft. Und das als Wirtschaftsredakteur. Hast du das Verlinkte überhaupt gelesen? Kein einziger Vorwurf, quasi nur Vitaeinträge.


Poulton schrieb:


> "unser aller" < Du bist neuerdings "alle"?


Ja, unser aller, denn ich bin Teil dieser Schicksalsgemeinschaft. Wenn sich das Land, in dem ich lebe, drastisch verändert, solltest auch Du das genauso mitbekommen. Es sei denn, Du lebst im Ausland. Sollte logisch sein?
Ich weiß, dass Du mir den Pluralis Majestatis unterschieben wolltest. Geht halt nur, wenn man auch weiß, was das ist und der Vorwurf auch zieht/richtig verwendet wird. 

Übrigens definiere ich "Deutsche" nicht. Das macht das Grundgesetz. Ich hoffe, das gilt in Deiner Welt noch. Scheinst ziemlich abgeschirmt zu sein.


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wenn sich das Land, in dem ich lebe, drastisch  verändert, solltest auch Du das genauso mitbekommen.


Die  Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist seit Jahrzehnten ein Einwanderungsland.  Das zeigen auch die oben verlinkten Zahlen. Wer das nicht mitbekommen  hat, scheint die ganze Zeit unter einem Stein oder am AdW gelebt zu  haben.



> Es sei denn, Du lebst im Ausland.


Ostdeutschland.  Auch wenn hier seit bald drei Jahrzehnten schon Bundeswehr und  Bundespolizei stationiert sind, ist es noch immer nicht befriedet. 



> Übrigens definiere ich "Deutsche" nicht. Das macht das Grundgesetz. Ich hoffe, das gilt in Deiner Welt noch. Scheint ziemlich abgeschirmt zu sein.


Nur  finde ich weder dort, noch in nachgeordneten Gesetzen irgendwas von  einer "deutschen Kultur", die hier so gerne heraufbeschworen wird, noch  das eine "deutsche Abstammung" wichtig bzw ausschlaggebend sei. Staatsbürger kann also prinzipiell jeder sein und werden. Selbst wenn er mehrmals täglich im Garten nakend und mit einem Nudelsieb auf dem Kopf ums Lagerfeuer tanzt, sich ansonsten aber an die Gesetze, etc. hält.


----------



## Taskmaster (30. August 2017)

Wir sind eben kein Einwanderungsland. Es fehlt dafür schlicht die Grundlage und wenn Du nicht so resistent gegen Fakten wärst, hättest Du auf die vielen Verlinkungen, die ich echt nicht zum Spaß mache, geklickt und gesehen, dass das schon lange von mir belegt wurde.
Es gibt kein Einwanderungsgesetz, das Grundgesetz hat auch noch niemand angefasst und entsprechend verändert.
Dass sich hier viele Ausländer aufhalten, ist per se gar kein Problem. Es gibt zum Beispiel sehr viele Franzosen, Engländer, Spanier, Griechen , .... Nur sind die eben nicht eingewandert, sondern leben hier als EU-Bürger mit ihren jeweiligen Pässen.

Zitat (aus meinen Links, darfst Du nun selbst suchen, in der Hoffnung, dass Du auch mal was liest und nicht nur "Gefühltes" von Dir gibst): "Bereits in der Präambel wird unmissverständlich klargestellt, dass dieses Deutschland ein Staat des Deutschen Volkes ist. Folgerichtig führt kein Weg daran vorbei: Die Gesellschaft in diesem Lande ist eine deutsche Gesellschaft – keine Einwanderungsgesellschaft."

Es ist fest definiert. Verschaff Dir eine 2/3-Mehrheit und versuch das Grundgesetz umzuschreiben.


----------



## efdev (30. August 2017)

Wie erwartet der Wahl-O-Mat hat mich bestätigt, von der PARTEI geht es abwärts bis zu den Grünen und danach kommt eh nur schund (Grüne eingeschlossen)  und die AfD ist ganz unten 



> „Die rund um das Auto erhobenen Steuern überschreiten bereits heute den verkehrsaffinen Aufwand der öffentlichen Hand bei weitem.”


Irgendwie bin ich gerade zu Blöd kann mir wer erklären was gemeint ist? 



> Ein verurteilter Straftäter, der im Gefängnis sitzt, kann keine weiteren Straftaten mehr begehen.”


Gut zu wissen  so eine dumme Aussage liest man selten als wären Gefängnisse ein rechtsfreier Raum


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wir sind eben kein Einwanderungsland. Es fehlt dafür schlicht die Grundlage und wenn Du nicht so resistent gegen Fakten wärst, hättest Du auf die vielen Verlinkungen, die ich echt nicht zum Spaß mache, geklickt und gesehen, dass das schon lange von mir belegt wurde.



Natürlich sind wir ein Einwanderungsland.
Das Problem ist, dass sich die Politik immer gegen die Fakten stellt und bis heute kein Einwanderungsgesetz gemacht hat.
Hätte man sowas wie es Kanada z.B. hat, würde das vieles vereinfachen.


----------



## Taskmaster (30. August 2017)

Und wieder das gemeinsames Wahlprogramm der Christlich Demokratischen Union Deutschlands (CDU) und der Christlich Sozialen Union (CSU) für die Bundestagswahl 2002-2006:


> Deutschland ist ein weltoffenes und gastfreundliches Land. Mit einem Anteil der Ausländer an der Bevölkerung von 9 % nimmt Deutschland unter den großen westlichen Industrienationen den Spitzenplatz ein. Die Zahl der in Deutschland lebenden Ausländer hat seit 1972 von 3,5 Millionen auf 7,3 Millionen zugenommen, die der sozialversicherungspflichtig beschäftigten Ausländer ist dagegen von 2,3 Millionen auf 2,0 Millionen zurückgegangen. Die Ausländerarbeitslosigkeit hat sich in dieser Zeit massiv erhöht und liegt heute mit rund 20% doppelt so hoch wie in der Gesamtbevölkerung. Die Zuwanderung erfolgte also überwiegend nicht in Arbeitsplätze, sondern in die sozialen Sicherungssysteme. Drei Viertel der Menschen aus anderen Ländern, die in Deutschland leben, kommen aus Staaten außerhalb der Europäischen Union. *Deutschland kann aufgrund seiner historischen, geographischen und gesellschaftlichen Situation aber kein klassisches Einwanderungsland wie etwa Australien oder Kanada werden.*
> 
> Deutschland muss Zuwanderung stärker steuern und begrenzen als bisher. Zuwanderung kann kein Ausweg aus den demografischen Veränderungen in Deutschland sein. *Wir erteilen einer Ausweitung der Zuwanderung aus Drittstaaten eine klare Absage, denn sie würde die Integrationsfähigkeit unserer Gesellschaft überfordern. Verstärkte Zuwanderung würde den inneren Frieden gefährden und radikalen Kräften Vorschub leisten.*



Was ist passiert? Merkel hat es verbockt und der Fehler ist nicht leicht zu korrigieren. Wir sind kein Einwanderungsland. Weder vom Grundgesetz her, noch ist es unbedingt nötig.
Siehe Bundesregierung: Bundesregierung | Artikel | Zuwanderung allein ist keine Losung

Wir werden zum Einwanderungsland, wenn wir weiter jeden, der möchte, aus der gesamten Welt einlassen. Das ist logisch und zwingend. Das schafft Fakten, wo das Recht sich querstellt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2017)

Ich wäre sofort dafür, dass wir es wie richtige Einwanderungsländer machen. Das hieße nämlich, dass wir erstmal gefühlt 80-90% der "eingewanderte" Leute wieder rückführen dürften, weil unqualifiziert und ungeeignet.

Damit ließe sich so manches Problem lösen. Darüber hinaus fährt vorallem Australien einen sehr guten und konsequenten Kurs gegen illegalen Einwanderer. Den dürfen wir geren sofort übernehmen.

Was wir im Moment haben (und unbedingt gestoppt werden muss), ist eine Einwanderung übers Ayslgesetz. Dafür war das Aysl aber nie vorgesehen. Man gewährt politisch Verfolgten *vorübergehend* Asyl und schickt sie irgendwann wieder zurück. Wer aber nur vorübergehen bleibt, muss nicht integriert werden. 

Es läuft einfach an allen Ecken und Enden falsch und wir bekommen in der Zwischenzweit hunderttausende ungebildete und kulturefremde Menschen ins Land. Mit allen Problemen die das mit sich bringt.



efdev schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen  so eine dumme Aussage liest man selten als wären Gefängnisse ein rechtsfreier Raum



Wo genau ist diese "dumme" Aussage denn falsch? Wer im Gefängnis ist erstmal keine Gefahr mehr für die Gesellschaft. Und wo genau sind Gefängnisse neuerdings "rechtsfreie" Räume?


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

2002?
Ich glaube nicht mal, dass die Union noch irgendwas an 2002 noch übernehmen wird.
Wie gesagt, bisher wird die Einwanderung ausschließlich über das Asylgesetz geregelt -- wenn man da von regeln sprechen kann.
Ein gut gemachtes Einwanderungsgesetz ist schon seit vielen Jahren überfällig. 
Ich hoffe, dass es mit der kommenden Regierung umgesetzt wird.
Dann muss auch niemand mehr über den Asyl Weg gehen. Dann kann er in seinem Heimatland eine deutsche Vertretung aufsuchen und nach einer Gold Card nachfragen, die ihn berechtigt, in Deutschland zu leben und zu arbeiten und die Möglichkeit bietet, in 5 Jahren oder so die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft zu erhalten.
Ich frage mich, was daran so schwer ist, das mal auf den Weg zu geben?


----------



## Taskmaster (30. August 2017)

Mit Verlaub, bitte immer alles lesen und nicht sofort auf irgendwas anspringen. Das macht die Sache einfacher. Das Statement der Bundesregierung ist von 2016.
Es stellt sich beim Wahlprogramm für 2002-2006 halt die Frage, was sich seit dem verändert haben soll. Und es hat sich verändert: bis 2015 genau nichts.
Dann kam der September 2015...

Merkel und die Fluchtlingspolitik  - Stoff fur einen Untersuchungsausschuss | Cicero Online

Ein Einwanderungsgesetz würde mMn gar nicht viel bringen, weil die, die gerade kommen, wegen Unterqualifizierung auch dann nicht kommen dürften, sich weiter illegal auf den Weg machen würden.

Es gibt einfach nur die Möglichkeiten: 
1. Den Freihandel mit Afrika beenden. Afrikanische Bauern nicht mit unserer - auf Effizienz gebürsteten Industrie (Milch, TK-Huhn, etc). in den Ruin treiben, etc. pp.
Das würde am Ende bedeuten, die Globalisierung stillzulegen.

2. Grenzen zu und unüberwindbar machen.

3. Alle kommen lassen, wie gehabt.


----------



## azzih (30. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Zitat (aus meinen Links, darfst Du nun selbst suchen, in der Hoffnung, dass Du auch mal was liest und nicht nur "Gefühltes" von Dir gibst): "Bereits in der Präambel wird unmissverständlich klargestellt, dass dieses Deutschland ein Staat des Deutschen Volkes ist. Folgerichtig führt kein Weg daran vorbei: Die Gesellschaft in diesem Lande ist eine deutsche Gesellschaft – keine Einwanderungsgesellschaft."
> 
> Es ist fest definiert. Verschaff Dir eine 2/3-Mehrheit und versuch das Grundgesetz umzuschreiben.



Das ist totaler Blödsinn. So einen Passus wirst du in jeder Verfassung eines Landes finden von wegen "dient dem jeweiligen Volk". Daraus abzuleiten man sei kein Einwanderungsland ist absurd. Nicht umsonst kann man den deutschen Pass auch erlangen, wenn man nicht hier geboren wurde. 
Ohne Zuwanderung der billigen türkischen Arbeitskräfte wäre wohl das Wirtschaftswunder in den 60iger und 70iger Jahren nicht  derart verlaufen, der Industrie hätten schlicht die Arbeiter gefehlt. Seit 20 Jahren kommt der Pflegesektor nicht mehr ohne zugewanderte Arbeitskräfte aus. Geh mal in ein Krankenhaus oder Altersheim locker 25-50% der Pflegekräfte haben Migrationswurzeln.

In meiner Firma sind auch ein Haufen Mitarbeiter die aus diversen Ländern stammen, alle bestens integriert und hoch qualifiziert. Erzähl doch bitte keine Märchen von kein Zuwanderungsland, die Realität ist doch längst eine andere.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2017)

Erstmal brauchen wir eine massive Minunszuwanderung (sprich Abschiebungen), bevor wir über Einwanderung reden können.

Nur 1000 Migranten hatten in Deutschland ein Asylverfahren durchlaufen mussen - WELT

Wenn wir in der Größenordnung Asyl gewähren würden (so wie es auch ürsprünglich gedacht war), dann würde das ganze auch funktionieren. Aber nicht um hunderttausende Menschen ins Land zu lassen und durchzufüttern.



azzih schrieb:


> Ohne Zuwanderung der billigen türkischen Arbeitskräfte wäre wohl das Wirtschaftswunder in den 60iger und 70iger Jahren nicht  derart verlaufen, der Industrie hätten schlicht die Arbeiter gefehlt. Seit 20 Jahren kommt der Pflegesektor nicht mehr ohne zugewanderte Arbeitskräfte aus. Geh mal in ein Krankenhaus oder Altersheim locker 25-50% der Pflegekräfte haben Migrationswurzeln.
> 
> In meiner Firma sind auch ein Haufen Mitarbeiter die aus diversen Ländern stammen, alle bestens integriert und hoch qualifiziert. Erzähl doch bitte keine Märchen von kein Zuwanderungsland, die Realität ist doch längst eine andere.



Altbekanntes Märchen. Die ersten Türken kamen, als das Wirtschaftswunder bereits lief. Nichts von wegen, die Türken waren es.


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> "Bereits in der Präambel wird unmissverständlich klargestellt, dass dieses Deutschland ein Staat des Deutschen Volkes ist. Folgerichtig führt kein Weg daran vorbei: Die Gesellschaft in diesem Lande ist eine deutsche Gesellschaft – keine Einwanderungsgesellschaft."


"Deutsch" definiert sich nicht anhand ethischer, religiöser, kultureller oder weiß der Geier was für Merkmalen. Das gibt weder das Grundgesetz noch die nachgeordneten Gesetze her. Das "Volk" definiert sich in einem Verfassungsstaat auch nicht nach den vorgenannten Kriterien, sondern nach der Gesamtheit der Wahlberechtigten.
Und an der Stelle nochmal:


> Im Jahr 2015 hatten 17,1 Millionen der insgesamt 81,4 Millionen  Einwohner in Deutschland einen Migrationshintergrund (Zugewanderte und  ihre Nachkommen). Von diesen 17,1 Millionen Personen waren 9,3 Millionen  Deutsche und 7,8 Millionen Ausländer (54,6 bzw. 45,4 Prozent).
> [...]
> Mittelfristig wird sich der Anteil der Personen mit  Migrationshintergrund weiter erhöhen: Insgesamt hatte in Deutschland  2015 gut ein Drittel aller Kinder unter fünf Jahren einen  Migrationshintergrund (35,9 Prozent) – in der Gruppe der 35- bis unter  45-Jährigen lag der entsprechende Anteil im selben Jahr bei 27,4 Prozent  und bei den 85- bis unter 95-Jährigen bei 6,3 Prozent.


Quelle wie oben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wäre sofort dafür, dass wir es wie richtige  Einwanderungsländer machen. Das hieße nämlich, dass wir erstmal gefühlt  80-90% der "eingewanderte" Leute wieder rückführen dürften, weil  unqualifiziert und ungeeignet.


Nur haben die von dir  genannten "richtigen Einwanderungsländer" auch den pasus, dass man  automatisch und unwiderruflich die Staatsbürgerschaft eben dieses Landes hat, sobald man  dort geboren wird. Vollkommen unabhängig von der Staatsangehörigkeit der Eltern und  deren aufenthaltsrechtlichen Status. Soweit ist man in Deutschland, mit seinen "wenn" und "bestimmte Vorraussetzungen", leider noch nicht. Aber das kann sich die nächsten Legislaturperioden noch ändern.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, bitte immer alles lesen und nicht sofort auf irgendwas anspringen. Das macht die Sache einfacher. Das Statement der Bundesregierung ist von 2016.
> Es stellt sich beim Wahlprogramm für 2002-2006 halt die Frage, was sich seit dem verändert haben soll. Und es hat sich verändert: bis 2015 genau nichts.
> Dann kam der September 2015...



Ja, eben.
Von 2002 bis heute gibt es kein Einwanderungsgesetz.
Dafür wurde Dublin gemacht, wo mach sich schon per Gesetz abschotten konnte und man hat die Südländer im Stich gelassen, als diese sagten, dass sie das nicht mehr schaffen. Denn die Flüchtlingswelle startete ja nicht erst 2015. die war schon viel früher da.


----------



## Taskmaster (30. August 2017)

Gastarbeiter sind ein Thema für sich. Dazu unbedingt nahegelegt:
YouTube
YouTube

Und mal grundsätzlich gesagt: Kein Wort der Verfassung (bzw. Grundgesetz) ist leichtfertig gewählt oder gar absurd. Da war man nach dem 2. Weltkrieg doch recht sorgsam. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, eben.
> Von 2002 bis heute gibt es kein Einwanderungsgesetz.
> Dafür wurde Dublin gemacht, wo mach sich schon per Gesetz abschotten konnte und man hat die Südländer im Stich gelassen, als diese sagten, dass sie das nicht mehr schaffen. Denn die Flüchtlingswelle startete ja nicht erst 2015. die war schon viel früher da.


Na, das ist mMn  eine Mär. Ist ja nicht so, als hätte man die Länder an den Außengrenzen nicht gefragt und diese den Verträgen nicht zugestimmt. Man wusste eben schon damals, dass die Attraktivität Deutschlands enorm hoch ist.
Man wird deswegen auch sicherlich Kompromisse in anderen Bereichen eingegangen sein, die die Südstaaten dafür entschädigt haben. Davon wird aber heute niemand mehr sprechen. Man kann sich aber gewiss sein: kostenlos war das nicht.


----------



## efdev (30. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo genau ist diese "dumme" Aussage denn falsch? Wer im Gefängnis ist erstmal keine Gefahr mehr für die Gesellschaft. Und wo genau sind Gefängnisse neuerdings "rechtsfreie" Räume?



Und seit wann kann ein Straftäter im Gefängnis keine Straftaten begehen? Es geht nicht darum das er keinen Schaden an der Gesellschaft anrichten kann (kann er unter Umständen dennoch) sondern das er keine Straftaten begehen kann und das ist einfach falsch.



> Cannabis ist eine der Einstiegsdrogen


Frau Mortler durfte auch etwas schreiben  dabei gab es doch sogar eine von der CSU beauftragte Studie die das Gegenteil feststellte 
Ist Cannabis eine Einstiegsdroge? | Deutscher Hanfverband



> weil der erleichterte Zugang erst zum Konsum verleitet.


Naja einfacher als in den Görli zu gehen geht doch nicht mehr.
Hut ab so viel Dummfug hat nicht mal die AfD zu dem Thema geschrieben da gewinnt CDU/CSU mit großem Abstand 



> Dies hätte fatale Auswirkungen vor allem auf Kinder und Jugendliche, denn der Gruppendruck für Drogenkonsum würde erhöht und somit die Schwächsten am stärksten gefährdet.”


Faszinierend das D anscheinend echt etwas besonderes ist in keinem anderen Land/Staat ist das bisher so passiert wie es immer vorausgesagt wird 

Die AfD ist auch die einzige Partei die es schafft das BGE als unmenschlich zu betiteln der Rest sagt wenigstens nur "mimimi alle werden Faul"


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Und mal grundsätzlich gesagt: Kein Wort der Verfassung (bzw. Grundgesetz) ist leichtfertig gewählt oder gar absurd. Da war man nach dem 2. Weltkrieg doch recht sorgsam.



Ich wünschte das würde man den Menschen in diesem Land mal klarmachen, v.a. dass
"Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar" für alle Menschen gilt, nicht nur für Inhaber eines Personalausweises.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Und seit wann kann ein Straftäter im Gefängnis keine Straftaten begehen? Es geht nicht darum das er keinen Schaden an der Gesellschaft anrichten kann (kann er unter Umständen dennoch) sondern das er keine Straftaten begehen kann und das ist einfach falsch.



Gut, dass hätte man präzisieren können. Was gemeint ist, ist jedoch leicht zu erkennen. Wer eingesperrt ist, kann der Gesellshaft erstmal keinen Schaden zufügen. Wenn er Straftaten gegen andere Insassen begeht, ist es mir persönlich egal.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich wünschte das würde man den Menschen in diesem Land mal klarmachen, v.a. dass
> "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar" für alle Menschen gilt, nicht nur für Inhaber eines Personalausweises.



Leuten, die Einreise ins Land zu verweigern, steht dazu überhaupt nicht im Widerspruch.


----------



## Taskmaster (30. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich wünschte das würde man den Menschen in diesem Land mal klarmachen, v.a. dass
> "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar" für alle Menschen gilt, nicht nur für Inhaber eines Personalausweises.



Jopp, dann würden zum Beispiel keine Autos mehr brennen. 
Es hat halt nichts mit Verletzung der Würde zu tun, wenn man Menschen wieder zurückschickt oder nicht aufnimmt, weil sie sich illegal auf den Weg gemacht haben, keine Flüchtlinge, sondern Migranten sind.
Zu Kriegsflüchtlingen sag ich ja gar nicht wirklich was. Aber auch da stellt sich die Frage: Muss das in einem der teuersten Länder der Welt sein? Was hätte der UNHCR schon mit einer Einmalzahlung von 40mrd€ (statt nun bei uns jährlich und bis auf Weiteres ohne sichtbares Ende) auf die Beine stellen können?
Es ergibt einfach keinen Sinn, das hier zu machen.


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Leuten, die Einreise ins Land zu verweigern, steht dazu überhaupt nicht im Widerspruch.



Kommt drauf an.
Wenn es sich um hilfesuchende Menschen handelt, dann wird man schwer argumentieren können wieso man die Würde des Menschen schützt, aber nicht den Menschen selbst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2017)

Wir sind von sicheren Drittstaaten umzingelt. Es kann niemand hilfesuchend zu uns kommen. Der Artikel den ich verlinkt habe zeigt das doch sehr schön.


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2017)

Es gibt Drittstaaten, die sich weigern. Polen, Ungarn.
Es gibt Drittstaaten, die haben schon genug eigene Probleme und sind bereits mit Flüchtlingen überschwemmt. Griechenland, Italien.
Dann gibt's da noch dieses Land, welches Flüchtlinge dazu ausnutzt, von der EU Milliarden abzukassieren, damit es sich in eine Diktatur verwandeln kann.

Und das Dublin-Abkommen wurde sowieso nur dazu geschaffen, um Flüchtlinge von der reicheren Mitte Europas abzuhalten. Meiner Meinung nach müsste man insbesondere die Flüchtlinge aus dem Irak allesamt nach England schaffen.


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir sind von sicheren Drittstaaten umzingelt. Es kann niemand hilfesuchend zu uns kommen. Der Artikel den ich verlinkt habe zeigt das doch sehr schön.



Oh wie einfach ist die Welt.
Tja, doof wenn diese sich nicht an EU Recht halten und einfach weiterschicken.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Zu Kriegsflüchtlingen sag ich ja gar nicht wirklich was. Aber auch da  stellt sich die Frage: Muss das in einem der teuersten Länder der Welt  sein? Was hätte der UNHCR  schon mit einer Einmalzahlung von 40mrd€ (statt nun bei uns jährlich  und bis auf Weiteres ohne sichtbares Ende) auf die Beine stellen können? Es ergibt einfach keinen Sinn, das hier zu machen.



Könntest du bitte weniger solchen Mist schreiben, da kriegt man das


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man sowas liest.
Als ob wir uns das ausgesucht hätten und nicht Notwendigkeit dazu geführt hat Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Aber hey, es gibt sicher einen betriebswirtschaftlich optimalen Ort wo man alle Flüchtlinge hinbringen kann, Unterkunft, Strom & Nahrung das geringstmögliche kosten und es keine Probleme gibt.
Takka-Tukka-Land oder so.

Macht garkeinen Sinn es hier zu machen, weils vor Alternativen ja nur so strotzt.
Einfach dem UNHCR 40 mrd geben und die Probleme sind gelöst. Vllt sollten wir dem UNHCR das Geld geben, dann Flächen in Deutschland vermieten damit UNHCR dort die Flüchtlinge unterbringen kann. Dann wird das Geld wenigstens bei uns ausgegeben.
Ach halt, wir sind ja zu teuer, nehmen wir vllt Polen oder Bulgarien, da sind die Preise niedriger.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ray2015 (30. August 2017)

Und wer nimmt sie schlussendlich dennoch an?


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir sind von sicheren Drittstaaten umzingelt. Es kann niemand hilfesuchend zu uns kommen. Der Artikel den ich verlinkt habe zeigt das doch sehr schön.



Sachsen ist ein sicherer Drittstaat? 
Na ja.


----------



## efdev (30. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gut, dass hätte man präzisieren können.


Ist mir an vielen stellen aufgefallen nicht nur bei der AfD (wobei ich sagen würde die führen das Ranking an) die haben zwar ziemlich viel aus dem Bauch heraus geschrieben aber die CDU/CSU ist da auch nicht besser auch die Linke hat da einige Punkte die so sind aber weitestgehend eher logisch nachvollziehbar. 
Mit am besten hat mir dahingehend die BGE Partei gefallen bei allen anderen gibt es ziemlich viel Schwamm für wenig Substanz.



> Wenn er Straftaten gegen andere Insassen begeht, ist es mir persönlich egal.


Mir nicht alles andere wäre auch ekelhaft denn diese Insassen sind genauso Menschen wie du und ich, haben halt nur eine Auszeit


----------



## Taskmaster (30. August 2017)

@Poulton 
Ka, was Du jetzt schon wieder mit Kultur und co. hast. Das war bei mir nicht das Thema. Ich habe mich an Gesetzestexten abgearbeitet und Dir präsentiert. Natürlich kann jeder, der die Voraussetzungen erfüllt, einen Deutschen Pass beantragen.
In der nächsten Legislaturperiode wird sich da gar nichts ändern. Entweder gibt es eine große Koalition (also alles wie gehabt und wir schauen dem großen Elend weiter zu) oder es gibt eine CDU/FDP-Koalition. Da die FDP sich gerade als ganz leichte Version der AfD präsentiert, wird da auch nichts kommen.

Wer, wie, was und warum Deutscher ist, habe ich Dir sogar als Gesetzestext zukommen lassen. Scheinbar klickst Du per se nicht auf Links. Deswegen noch mal so:



> Grundgesetz für die Bundesrepublik Deutschland
> Art 116
> 
> (1) Deutscher im Sinne dieses Grundgesetzes ist vorbehaltlich anderweitiger gesetzlicher Regelung, wer die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit besitzt oder als Flüchtling oder Vertriebener deutscher Volkszugehörigkeit oder als dessen Ehegatte oder Abkömmling in dem Gebiete des Deutschen Reiches nach dem Stande vom 31. Dezember 1937 Aufnahme gefunden hat.
> (2) Frühere deutsche Staatsangehörige, denen zwischen dem 30. Januar 1933 und dem 8. Mai 1945 die Staatsangehörigkeit aus politischen, rassischen oder religiösen Gründen entzogen worden ist, und ihre Abkömmlinge sind auf Antrag wieder einzubürgern. Sie gelten als nicht ausgebürgert, sofern sie nach dem 8. Mai 1945 ihren Wohnsitz in Deutschland genommen haben und nicht einen entgegengesetzten Willen zum Ausdruck gebracht haben.



Merkel hat sich auch schon an eine Umdeutung gewagt, war für sie nicht ganz so geil: Kanzlerin Merkel: "Das Volk ist jeder, der in diesem Land lebt" + Video

Echt jetzt. Wir harmonieren nicht als Diskussionspartner. Passt halt nicht immer, ist nicht schlimm. Lassen wir es doch einfach.


----------



## Taskmaster (30. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte weniger solchen Mist schreiben, da kriegt man das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, wir haben uns (bzw. Merkel hat) das ausgesucht.  Lies dir halt mal durch, was im September geschehen ist (hatte ich auch verlinkt, gibt sogar ein Buch drüber (Bestseller): "Die Getriebenen" von Robin Alexander (ausgerechnet ein Springer-Mann und langer Begleiter Merkels)), worum es ging, warum es dann nicht mehr aufhörte. Syrien ist dann doch nicht direkt um die Ecke, weißt Du? Auch wenn die Geographiekenntnisse der Kanzlerin bescheiden sind, so nahe ist das dann doch nicht. 

Und ja, es gibt jede Menge Alternativen. Etwa alle Syrien umgebende Länder, wie es die Genfer Flüchtlingskonventionen vorschreibt inkl Unterstützung des bereits genannten UNHCR und der betreffenden Länder. Auch ein Protektorat unter UN-Mandat wäre möglich gewesen, hat die Türkei mittlerweile (ohne externe  Hilfe, aber natürlich mit Hintergedanken bzgl. Verhinderung Kurdistan) sogar eingerichtet.
Mit Hirn wäre da ziemlich viel gegangen. 

/Doppelpost, irgendwie den Editbutton verfehlt. Man vergebe mir.


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir sind von sicheren Drittstaaten umzingelt. Es kann niemand hilfesuchend zu uns kommen. Der Artikel den ich verlinkt habe zeigt das doch sehr schön.


Das einzige was du wieder zeigst ist, dass du wieder das selbe äußerst, wie damals im Afd-Fred und nichts dazugelernt hast.
Denn Artikel 16a GG ist vollkommen irrelevant wenn es um die  Flüchtlingseigenschaft nach §3 Abs. 1 AsylG oder die Gewährung von subsidären Schutz geht. Für die letzteren beiden ist die Einreise über ein sicheren Drittstaat vollkommen irrelevant.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Kanzlerin Merkel: "Das Volk ist jeder, der in diesem Land lebt" + Video


Epoch Times = Falun Gong Sekte.
Falun Gong – Psiram
Falun Gong - RationalWiki
Epoch Times – Wikipedia


----------



## Taskmaster (30. August 2017)

Dann such dir eben eine andere Quelle. Das ging auch über WELT, Focus oder was Du so gerne liest. Soll mir egal sein. 

Edit: BILD vielleicht?



> Die Unions-interne Gruppe „Freiheitlich-konservativer Aufbruch" äußerte „absolutes Unverständnis und entschiedene Ablehnung“.
> In einer Erklärung der Gruppe heißt es: „Merkels Äußerungen gefährden die Wahlerfolge der Union bei den bevorstehenden Landtagswahlen und der Bundestagswahl, weil sie die Stammwähler der Union ausgrenzt.“
> Das Grundgesetz schließe „eine Gleichsetzung von Volk mit Einwohnern definitiv aus“. Von der Kanzlerin erwarte man eine „sofortige Richtigstellung“, so die Erklärung weiter.





> Der Rektor der Deutschen Hochschule für Verwaltungswissenschaften in Speyer, Joachim Wieland zu BILD: „Das deutsche Volk umfasst im Sinne des Grundgesetzes nur deutsche Staatsangehörige. Die Aussage der Kanzlerin ist aber deutungsoffen. Gemeint sein kann auch damit die Bevölkerung.“
> Der entscheidende Unterschied: Der Begriff Bevölkerung umfasst alle Menschen, die in unserem Land leben – unabhängig davon, welche Staatsbürgerschaft sie haben. Mit dem Volk-Begriff des Grundgesetzes sind hingegen nur die Staatsbürger gemeint. Bedeutet: alle Deutschen.


________________



Poulton schrieb:


> Das einzige was du wieder zeigst ist, dass du wieder das selbe äußerst, wie damals im Afd-Fred und nichts dazugelernt hast.
> Denn Artikel 16a GG ist vollkommen irrelevant wenn es um die  Flüchtlingseigenschaft nach §3 Abs. 1 AsylG oder die Gewährung von subsidären Schutz geht. Für die letzteren beiden ist die Einreise über ein sicheren Drittstaat vollkommen irrelevant.


Genau eben nicht. Dazu gab es gerade erst ein Urteil Der Europäischen Gerichtshofs. EU-Recht ist immer größer als nationales Recht (by design).
Fluchtlingskrise: Aufarbeitung am EuGH
([eh, hier stand Murks, da falscher Tab offen. Bleibt trotzdem dabei: ] Zu verworren alles bei dir. Ich schau mal, was die anderen so erzählen. )


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Und ja, es gibt jede Menge Alternativen. Etwa alle Syrien umgebende Länder, wie es die Genfer Flüchtlingskonventionen vorschreibt inkl Unterstützung des bereits genannten UNHCR und der betreffenden Länder. Auch ein Protektorat unter UN-Mandat wäre möglich gewesen, hat die Türkei mittlerweile (ohne externe  Hilfe, aber natürlich mit Hintergedanken bzgl. Verhinderung Kurdistan) sogar eingerichtet.
> Mit Hirn wäre da ziemlich viel gegangen.



Mit Hirn stellt man folgendes Fest.

Irak: Hmm hat selbst Flüchtlingsströme im Land / ist unsicher
Jordanien: Hmm hat bereits Millionen Flüchtlinge
Libanon: Hat noch mehr Flüchtlinge
Israel: Yes, genau
Türkei: bleibt als einziges Land übrig und ist ja ein ganz dicker Freund von Deutschland

Gibt also sehr viele Möglichkeiten einfach so was auf die Beine zu stellen, v.a. währen der Akutsituation.
Ich seh schon, sind gut durchdachte Vorschläge die garnicht auf Probleme in der Realität stoßen, sowas wie zeitkritische Vorgänge, Interessen der Staaten über die wir einfach so bestimmen wollen...


----------



## Taskmaster (30. August 2017)

Mit Hirn stellt man fest:

Syrien ist gar nicht so unsicher, wie alle postulieren. Vor allem jetzt nicht mehr. Die Flüchtlinge machen dort ja sogar wieder Urlaub, __
600.000 sind aus den Umliegenden Ländern bereits zurückgekehrt.
Im Gegensatz zu uns Deutschen behandelt das Recht und der Rest der Welt eine Flucht tatsächlich als solche. Das bedeutet: es geht nicht um die Migration ins beste nur mögliche Land, sondern um das Erreichen eines Ortes, wo Leib und Leben vor der Gefahr sicher sind. Das unterscheidet Flucht von Migration.
Du kannst natürlich Flucht und Migration gleichsetzen (so wie es momentan hier viele tun), nur wirst du dann bald lernen, dass dieses kotzwürgemäßige Wirtschaften ganz schön wichtig ist.
Das lernen manche gerade im Kleinen, das lernt eine Gesellschaft, wenn sie nicht aufpasst, auch schnell im Großen.
Einer muss die Rechnung nämlich bezahlen.

Also ja: ein Protektorat im Süden Syriens wäre eine Maßnahme gewesen. Die Aufnahme durch die anderen Länder (kaum Barrieren inkl. gleicher Kultur) kein Problem, wenn die Weltgemeinschaft die Kosten getragen hätte. Es hätte ja nur Grundfläche gebraucht, auf dem die Kamps stehen können.

Flucht ist ja eine temporäre Angelegenheit, die (zumindest in diesem Fall) ein Ende hat, der Fluchtgrund verschwindet. Nur bei uns halt nicht. Hier wird sie zur Endhaltestelle.
________________

/Edit: Ich mach jetzt mal ne Pause. Sonst geht hier noch mein schöner Urlaub ganz drauf. Wäre halt schön, wenn der ein oder andere mitnimmt, dass es nichts "Alternativloses" und es zwingende Gegenargumente gibt (außer natürlich, das eigene Gefühl von Moral lässt den Verstand nicht mehr zu Wort kommen).
Es gibt jede Menge Diskussionsbedarf und es gibt kein "hier die Guten" dort "die Nazis, weil sie es nicht wollen".
Unsere Parteienlandschaft hat ordentlich Mist gebaut und drückt sich vor der Verantwortung, baut auf unser aller [nein, auch hier kein Pluralis Majestatis, Poulton ) Gutgläubigkeit.
Ich hasse es, wenn man mich verar****.

Letztendlich hat jeder seine Meinung und im Idealfall hat man sich diese auf Grundlage einer neutralen Datenlage und Berichterstattung gebildet (die man hierzulande nur schwerlich in die Finger bekommt). 

Setzt Euer Kreuzchen. Das ist das Wichtigste. Damit hier niemand hinterher sagen kann, er/sie hätte damit nichts zu tun, von nichts gewusst, keine Verantwortung für nichts.

Mal sehen, wo wir in 10 Jahren landen. Ruhig werden diese Jahre jedenfalls so oder so nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Oh wie einfach ist die Welt.
> Tja, doof wenn diese sich nicht an EU Recht halten und einfach weiterschicken.



Und wir sind so doof und nehmen alle auf. Und genau deshalb hört es ja nicht auf, weil sich das rumspricht, dass wir so doof sind.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt Drittstaaten, die sich weigern. Polen, Ungarn.



Nachvollziehbar, wenn man sich so anschaut, was die letzten Jahre in anderen europäischen Ländern passiert ist. Warum sollten Polen und Ungarn das auch haben wollen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt Drittstaaten, die haben schon genug eigene Probleme und sind bereits mit Flüchtlingen überschwemmt. Griechenland, Italien.



Selber schuld, wenn sie jeden reinlassen. Sollen sie doch halt die Grenze dicht machen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und das Dublin-Abkommen wurde sowieso nur dazu geschaffen, um Flüchtlinge von der reicheren Mitte Europas abzuhalten.



Was auch richtig ist. Wozu sollen wir hunderttausende ungebildete und kulturfremde Menschen hier aufnehmen? Wo ist da der volkswirtschaftliche Nutzen?



efdev schrieb:


> Mir nicht alles andere wäre auch ekelhaft denn diese Insassen sind genauso Menschen wie du und ich, haben halt nur eine Auszeit



Wenn ein Mörder, einen anderen Mörder im Knast umbringt, ist es eine Straftat und dafür gehört er selbstverständlich verurteilt. Aber lieber bringt er einen Mörder im Knast um, als einen Unschuldigen draußen.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn ein Mörder, einen anderen Mörder im Knast umbringt, ist es eine Straftat und dafür gehört er selbstverständlich verurteilt. Aber lieber bringt er einen Mörder im Knast um, als einen Unschuldigen draußen.



Und wenn der Insasse im Knast auch unschuldig war?
Solls ja tatsächlich geben.


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nachvollziehbar, wenn man sich so anschaut, was die letzten Jahre in anderen europäischen Ländern passiert ist. Warum sollten Polen und Ungarn das auch haben wollen?


Diese Länder halten sich selber genauso wenig an das Dublin-Abkommen und schicken die Flüchtlinge weiter. Zu uns. Ich dachte, dich kotzt das an.
Tolle Logik von dir mal wieder.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn der Insasse im Knast auch unschuldig war?
> Solls ja tatsächlich geben.



Was dann? Dann immer noch lieber der, als ich. Zeigt doch, dass es richtig war den Mörder einzusperren, wenn er im Knast wieder tötet.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Diese Länder halten sich selber genauso wenig an das Dublin-Abkommen und schicken die Flüchtlinge weiter. Zu uns. Ich dachte, dich kotzt das an.
> Tolle Logik von dir mal wieder.



Geografie will gelernt sein. Betreten die sogenannten "Flüchtlinge" Europa als erstes über Polen und Ungarn? Ich dachte ja bisher immer über Italien und Griechenland. Und die sollten ihre Grenzen dicht machen und niemanden reinlassen. Da aber Deutschland so dumm war und gesagt hat, hier alle zu uns, haben natürlich alle durchgewunken.

Kann ich Ungarn z.B. nicht verübeln. Als Ungarn das einzig richtige machen wollte (Grenze sichern und niemanden reinlassen) haben sich ja alle über Ungarn ausgelassen. Jetzt steht Deutschland alleine dumm da und keiner in Europa will unsere falsche Politik mittragen.


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2017)

Was soll das mit den Grenzen dich machen, ich dachte es hieße, "alle zu uns"?


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2017)

Es sollen ja eben nicht alle zu uns. Deshalb ja Grenzen dicht. Wo ist das nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## blautemple (31. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was dann? Dann immer noch lieber der, als ich. Zeigt doch, dass es richtig war den Mörder einzusperren, wenn er im Knast wieder tötet.



Was ist das denn für eine selten dämliche Aussage, es ist doch völlig egal ob jemand im Gefängnis sitzt oder auf freiem Fuß liebt, den Tod hat er ganz genauso wenig verdient...
Aber mit so Aussagen fällst du ja immer mal wieder auf


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2017)

Wo sprach ich denn bitte von "verdient"? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wir sind so doof und nehmen alle auf. Und genau deshalb hört es ja nicht auf, weil sich das rumspricht, dass wir so doof sind.



Und da geht sie hin die Würde des Menschen.
Stimmt, wenn alle anderen nicht helfen, dann lassen die Deutschen das auch sein. Ist ja egal, so Flüchtlinge, die kommen ja alleine zurecht. 

Deine tolle Haltung geht halt komplett am Problem vorbei. Niemand spricht davon "alle aufzunehmen", es geht darum Menschen in Not angemessen zu helfen.
Und wenn das niemand unserer sicheren Drittstaatennachbarn tut, was dann? Alle einfach auf der Balkanroute erfrieren lassen?




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Mit Hirn stellt man fest:
> Syrien ist gar nicht so unsicher, wie alle postulieren. Vor allem jetzt nicht mehr. Die Flüchtlinge machen dort ja sogar wieder Urlaub, __
> 600.000 sind aus den Umliegenden Ländern bereits zurückgekehrt.



Tolle Argumentation, jetzt da der IS bekämpft wird gibt es wieder teilweise sichere Gebiete.
Nur, den Bürgerkrieg gegen Machthaber Assad gibt es immernoch, gegen den IS wird immernoch gekämpft. Bedeutet, der Syrienkonflikt ist noch lange nicht vorbei.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Also ja: ein Protektorat im Süden Syriens wäre eine Maßnahme gewesen.  Die Aufnahme durch die anderen Länder (kaum Barrieren inkl. gleicher  Kultur) kein Problem, wenn die Weltgemeinschaft die Kosten getragen  hätte. Es hätte ja nur Grundfläche gebraucht, auf dem die Kamps stehen  können.
> Flucht ist ja eine temporäre Angelegenheit, die (zumindest in diesem Fall) ein Ende hat, der Fluchtgrund verschwindet. Nur bei uns halt nicht. Hier wird sie zur Endhaltestelle.



Oh wirklich? Und wer bewacht das? Wer sorgt dafür dass sich der Krieg dort nicht ausbreitet? Und wie siehts mit den verschiedenen Volksgruppen / Religionsgruppen aus?
Ich mein, in Syrien werden die Alawiten von den Sunniten verfolgt, die Sunniten von der Regierung und die Drusen oft von allen, genauso wie die syrischen Christen. (Achtung, aus Gründen der Komplexität, stark vereinfacht dargestellt!)
Ach was, gibt doch kaum Barrieren in den Nachbarländern, wir ignorieren dass z.b. der Irak seit Jahrzehnten einen innerreligiösen Konflikt am brodeln hat, das Christen in diesem Teil der Welt eher nicht soo das Top standing haben, das Muslime nicht gleich Muslime sind. Das sind Details.

Und hey, mehr als die Fläche für die Camps brauchts ja nicht. Dass kann irgendwo.
Wir denken blos nicht dran dass in Syrien Wasser knapp sein könnte (Thema Golanhöhen anyone) oder dass dort nicht überall was wächst. Also müsste man "nur" Wasser, Nahrung, die komplette Infrastruktur, Medizin [...] usw. ins Nirgendwo karren.
Bleibt immernoch die Frage, wer schützt diese Camps? Niemand? Wow, dann kann mans auch sein lassen. Protektorat leite ich z.b. von to protect ab, dazu brauchts aber einen Protector.

Flucht muss eine temporäres Ereignis sein an dessen Ende die Rückkehr steht. Das muss der Grundsatz sein.
Nur hin und wieder dauerts ein wenig bis eine Rückkehr möglich ist und es soll Fälle geben, da lösen sich Konflikte nicht von allein. Sollen wir (Deutschland, EU, NATO) uns aktiv daran beteiligen den Konflikt in Syrien zu beenden? Oder lassen wir einfach laufen?




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu uns Deutschen behandelt das Recht und der Rest der Welt  eine Flucht tatsächlich als solche. Das bedeutet: es geht nicht um die  Migration ins beste nur mögliche Land, sondern um das Erreichen eines  Ortes, wo Leib und Leben vor der Gefahr sicher sind. Das unterscheidet  Flucht von Migration.
> Du kannst natürlich Flucht und Migration gleichsetzen (so wie es  momentan hier viele tun), nur wirst du dann bald lernen, dass dieses  kotzwürgemäßige Wirtschaften ganz schön wichtig ist.
> Das lernen manche gerade im Kleinen, das lernt eine Gesellschaft, wenn sie nicht aufpasst, auch schnell im Großen.
> Einer muss die Rechnung nämlich bezahlen.



Ich setze das eben nicht gleich. Nur deine teilweise menschenverachtende Logik, die muss ich nicht teilen. Und ja, einer muss die Rechnung bezahlen. Und jahrelang haben wir das nicht getan. Wie lange macht Italien schon mit Lampedusa rum und hat um Hilfe gebettelt.
Wir haben uns hinter Dublin versteckt und den anderen Ländern erzählt, macht ihr mal. Kaum ist Deutschland direkt "betroffen" kommen Leute ums Eck und erzählen was von "40 mrd€ fürs UNHCR!". Gelächterlich, vor 2015 wär man für den Vorschlag von den gleichen Stammtischbrüdern noch gelyncht worden.


----------



## Grestorn (31. August 2017)

Kaaruzo, also lass uns die Menschen aussperren und gucken zu, wie sie vor unseren Barrikaden und im Meer verrecken. 

Am besten holen wir uns noch vorher ne Tüte Popcorn. Besser als jeder Action-Movie.


----------



## Taskmaster (31. August 2017)

@hoffgang
Ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen, weil wie gesagt: Urlaub und die Infos, die Dir fehlen, durch etwas Eigenrecherche leicht zu finden sind.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Tolle Argumentation, jetzt da der IS bekämpft wird gibt es wieder teilweise sichere Gebiete.
> Nur, den Bürgerkrieg gegen Machthaber Assad gibt es immernoch, gegen den IS wird immernoch gekämpft. Bedeutet, der Syrienkonflikt ist noch lange nicht vorbei.
> Es gibt nicht nur teilweise sichere Gebiete.



Da liegst Du einfach absolut falsch. Das liegt daran, dass die Berichterstattung kaum noch stattfindet, weil Putin der große ungewollte "Held" ist und kurz vor der Wahl die Frage aufkommen würde "Warum sind die Leute nicht auf dem Rückweg?".
Diese Karte zeigt die recht aktuelle Lage in Syrien (Stand Mai 2017; mittlerweile sieht es sogar noch besser aus):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der sogenannte Bürgerkrieg gegen die "Opposition" (wenn man das so nennen kann, am Anfang waren es mal gemäßigte Kräfte, alsbald aber durch all mögliche Gottteskrieger unterwandert und aufgezehrt; der Einfachheit wegen nenne ich sie trotzdem Opposition) ist faktisch vorbei. So gut wie überall wurde die Opposition entweder vernichtend geschlagen oder es herrscht ein anhaltender Waffenstillstand.
Wie Dir vielleicht auch auffällt, ist Daesh auch quasi nicht mehr vorhanden. Durch den Tod von Al-Bagdadi im Juli sieht die Karte noch mal deutlich weniger grün aus. Zu beachten ist übrigens, dass das Gelbe der Karte (Zentral- und Südsyrien) nicht irgendwie umkämpft ist, sondern dort kaum jemand lebt, da Wüste. Syriens Einwohner leben zum Großteil in dem rötlichen und blauen Bereich (von Aleppo über Damascus bis nach Dara'a).
Der Syrienkonflikt ist quasi nicht mehr existent. Und es rumpelt auch schon mächtig unter den Firmen, denn die große Auftragsvergabe für den Wiederaufbau hat auch schon begonnen:
Syrien: Internationale Messe als Auftakt fur den Wiederaufbau - DWN
Man muss der Weltgeschichte leider auch mit US/EN/CHE/etc.-Medien verfolgen. Mit unseren De-Medien erfährt man wirklich nur, was gerade passt. Deswegen mache ich Dir da keinen Vorwurf. Das geht so vielen anderen genauso. Kaum jemand nimmt sich die Zeit. Das Gros denkt noch immer, dass da sonstwas abgeht.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Oh wirklich? Und wer bewacht das? Wer sorgt dafür dass sich der Krieg dort nicht ausbreitet? Und wie siehts mit den verschiedenen Volksgruppen / Religionsgruppen aus?
> Ich mein, in Syrien werden die Alawiten von den Sunniten verfolgt, die Sunniten von der Regierung und die Drusen oft von allen, genauso wie die syrischen Christen. (Achtung, aus Gründen der Komplexität, stark vereinfacht dargestellt!)
> Ach was, gibt doch kaum Barrieren in den Nachbarländern, wir ignorieren dass z.b. der Irak seit Jahrzehnten einen innerreligiösen Konflikt am brodeln hat, das Christen in diesem Teil der Welt eher nicht soo das Top standing haben, das Muslime nicht gleich Muslime sind. Das sind Details.


Es ist halt lustig, dass genau so seit jeher da unten verfahren wird. In Jordanien beispielsweise kennt man es gar nicht anders:


> " Es funktioniert, weil es Jordanien nicht anders kennt", sagt der Diözesan-Caritasverband-Sprecher. Er fand sehr interessant, dass Jordaniens Bevölkerung die Flüchtlinge und Einwanderer eher Gäste nannten.


Wie die Fluchtlinge in Jordanien leben | domradio.de
Das ist nicht der erste Konflikt in der Region, das wird nicht der letzte gewesen sein. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und hey, mehr als die Fläche für die Camps brauchts ja nicht. Dass kann irgendwo.
> Wir denken blos nicht dran dass in Syrien Wasser knapp sein könnte (Thema Golanhöhen anyone) oder dass dort nicht überall was wächst. Also müsste man "nur" Wasser, Nahrung, die komplette Infrastruktur, Medizin [...] usw. ins Nirgendwo karren.


Und genau das ist das geniale: es wäre trotz allem noch 10000mal günstiger. Und wenn man es sogar vernünftig macht/nachhaltig aufzieht, hätte es ein großes Konjunkturprogramm inkl. neuer Kraftwerke und Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen gegeben.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Bleibt immernoch die Frage, wer schützt diese Camps? Niemand? Wow, dann kann mans auch sein lassen. Protektorat leite ich z.b. von to protect ab, dazu brauchts aber einen Protector.


Gibt mehr als genug Länder, die ihre Armeen an die UN/UNO "vermieten". Die Pakistani haben das schon oft gemacht (auch u.a. in Kuwait).

__________
Zwischenedit: den Absatz ganz vergessen:


hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich setze das eben nicht gleich. Nur deine teilweise menschenverachtende Logik, die muss ich nicht teilen. Und ja, einer muss die Rechnung bezahlen. Und jahrelang haben wir das nicht getan. Wie lange macht Italien schon mit Lampedusa rum und hat um Hilfe gebettelt.
> Wir haben uns hinter Dublin versteckt und den anderen Ländern erzählt, macht ihr mal. Kaum ist Deutschland direkt "betroffen" kommen Leute ums Eck und erzählen was von "40 mrd€ fürs UNHCR!". Gelächterlich, vor 2015 wär man für den Vorschlag von den gleichen Stammtischbrüdern noch gelyncht worden.



Doch, tust Du und meine Logik ist nicht menschenverachtend, sie ist rational. Denn genau so müssen insbesondere Staatenlenker denken.
Der UNHCR hatte mehrfach vor dem September 2015 angekündigt, dass, so kein Geld mehr fließt, die Menschen nicht mehr versorgt werden können.
Was ist passiert?
EU-Staaten hatten 2015 fast durchweg Hilfen fur syrische Fluchtlinge gekurzt | Telepolis
Merkel und ihr Gefolge hat daraufhin trotzdem gekürzt. von 301mio auf 143mio Euro (also etwas mehr als 50% runter).
Und wie gesagt: Italien hatte nicht erst seit gestern den Auftrag, die Außengrenze zu schützen. Ohne Zweifel gab es für diese Grenzschutzzusage auch aus der EU das ein oder andere Sahnehäubchen an anderer Stelle. Italien scheint eingesteckt und sich nicht vorbereitet zu haben.
Was wiederum auch gar nicht nötig gewesen wäre, wenn die Kanzlerin nur die (50.000 Menschen) im September aufgenommen und nicht das Signal gegeben hätte, dass jeder kommen kann.
Noch viel früher hätte sie die Sache stoppen können, wenn sie nicht so umnachtet gewesen wäre und dem UNHCR einfach die Hilfe verweigert hätte.

Diese Frau ist wahrlich eine Flüchtlingskanzlerin. Nur eben keine barmherzige. Wir zahlen nun 40mrd Minimum pro Jahr, weil die Frau nichts gebacken bekommt und keiner es zu merken scheint.
_______________



Grestorn schrieb:


> Kaaruzo, also lass uns die Menschen aussperren und gucken zu, wie sie vor unseren Barrikaden und im Meer verrecken.
> 
> Am besten holen wir uns noch vorher ne Tüte Popcorn. Besser als jeder Action-Movie.


Wenn man (wie Du) nur in Superlativen denkt (entweder alle rein oder sprichwörtlich Holocaust), ist kaum eine Situation zu meistern.
Siehe: YouTube


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> @hoffgang
> Ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen, weil wie gesagt: Urlaub und die Infos, die Dir fehlen, durch etwas Eigenrecherche leicht zu finden sind.
> [...]
> Der Syrienkonflikt ist quasi nicht mehr existent. Und es rumpelt auch schon mächtig unter den Firmen, denn die große Auftragsvergabe für den Wiederaufbau hat auch schon begonnen:
> Man muss der Weltgeschichte leider auch mit US/EN/CHE/etc.-Medien verfolgen. Mit unseren De-Medien erfährt man wirklich nur, was gerade passt. Deswegen mache ich Dir da keinen Vorwurf. Das geht so vielen anderen genauso. Kaum jemand nimmt sich die Zeit. Das Gros denkt noch immer, dass da sonstwas abgeht.



Du verstehst meinen Ansatz nicht. Diejenigen die vor dem Regime Assad geflüchtet sind können nicht zurück in Gebiete die von der Regierung Assad kontrolliert werden.
Selbst wenn die Kämpfe abflachen, wo sollen denn bitte Syrische Sunniten Zuflucht finden? In von Alawiten kontrolliertem Gebiet?




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es ist halt lustig, dass genau so seit jeher da unten verfahren wird. In Jordanien beispielsweise kennt man es gar nicht anders:
> Wie die Fluchtlinge in Jordanien leben | domradio.de
> Das ist nicht der erste Konflikt in der Region, das wird nicht der letzte gewesen sein.



Jordanien, tolles Beispiel. Nur dass in Jordanien im Unterschied zu Syrien (dort wo du ja ein Protektorat einrichten willst) kein Konflikt herrscht / geherrscht hat.
Und Jordanien hat seit langer Zeit Millionen Flüchtlinge im Land und wenn man ein wenig mehr liest als z.b. das Domradio, dann stellt man fest, Jordanien & der Libanon können das nicht alleine stemmen. Selbst mit Hilfe von außen.
Was wenn wir uns an Jordanien ein anderes Beispiel nehmen? z.b.



> Anderthalb Millionen Flüchtlinge in einem Land mit rund sechs Millionen  Einwohnern – für Deutschland würde das im Verhältnis die Aufnahme von  zwanzig Millionen Flüchtlingen bedeuten. Und Jordanien ist ein  ressourcenarmes Entwicklungsland; das Pro-Kopf-Einkommen beträgt nur ein  Viertel des deutschen.



Klar ist es nur zu bewundern wie Jordanien mit geflüchteten umgeht. Nur soll das unser Freifahrtschein sein? Unsere Gefängnis-Frei Karte? Nach dem Motto, lass die Jordanier mal ran, die haben Erfahrung?
Doof nur dass dort ebenfalls Wasser knapp ist & nicht unendlich viele Menschen Platz finden.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Und genau das ist das geniale: es wäre trotz allem noch 10000mal günstiger. Und wenn man es sogar vernünftig macht/nachhaltig aufzieht, hätte es ein großes Konjunkturprogramm inkl. neuer Kraftwerke und Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen gegeben.


Ohja, der große Traum von der Konjunktur. Komischerweise ist sowas noch nie passiert. Überall leben Flüchtlings in Camps mit teilweise miserablen Lebensumständen. Wenns so einfach wäre, warum hats noch niemand gemacht?
Was solls denn nun sein, die Flucht? Dauerhafter neuer Lebensmittelpunkt, oder zeitlich begrenztes Ereignis? Oder sollten wir dort in der Ecke einfach mal bauen, mit Kraftwerken und Wasser und sowieso, weil der nächste Konflikt kommt bestimmt?




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Gibt mehr als genug Länder, die ihre Armeen an die UN/UNO "vermieten". Die Pakistani haben das schon oft gemacht (auch u.a. in Kuwait).



Starke idee. Sunnitische Truppen in ein Schiitisch regiertes Land schicken. Lässt Assad natürlich problemlos zu. 
Zeigt mal wieder wie wenig man von der Komplexität des Syrienkonfliktes versteht. 

Ich steh immer drauf wenn man hier aus dem sicheren Umfeld heraus ganz einfache Lösungen für Jahrelange Konflikte findet.
Sich einfach hingesetzt und gesagt "ah Protektorat & fertig". Ich hab zu Beginn! des Syrienkonfliktes gesagt, das einzige was hier hilft ist eine Friedenserzwingende Mission. 
400.000 - 500.000 Soldaten mit allem was die moderne Kriegsführung hergibt. Dann Trennung der Konfliktparteien und Aufrechterhaltung von befriedeten Gebieten. Wollte niemand, war zu teuer, Obama hatte definitiv keine Lust. 
Am Ende gings uns am Arsch vorbei, Jahrelang Krieg, Millionen auf der Flucht, hunderttausende Tote. Aber natürlich ists dann ganz einfach irgendwo paar UN Soldaten hinzuschicken, die passen schon auf dass nichts passiert.

Der Geist von Srebrenica, er ist ganz nah.


----------



## 4B11T (31. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Niemand spricht davon "alle aufzunehmen", es geht darum Menschen in Not angemessen zu helfen.
> Und wenn das niemand unserer sicheren Drittstaatennachbarn tut, was dann? Alle einfach auf der Balkanroute erfrieren lassen?



Du bist witzig. Die EU ist eine demokratische Organisation von vielen Staaten. Wenn die Mehrheit (also quasi alle außer Deutschland) eine klare Haltung einnehmen, kann Deutschland nicht im Alleingang dagegenhalten und machen was es will. Dann können wir uns die EU auch ganz schenken, wenn wir einen gemeinsamen Konsens nur mittragen, wenn er uns in den Kram passt. Ansonsten machen wir eben was wir wollen und drohen damit den anderen die Entwicklungshilfen zu kürzen. Du findest diese anti-europäische und egoistische Haltung anscheinend auch noch richtig... wählst du dann die auch die AfD als einzige Anti-Europa Partei?

Dieser Widerspruch löst sich nur auf, indem man deutschlands Alleingang über die Moral rechtfertigt, aber selbst dann. Demokratie unter gleichberechtigten Partnern funktioniert so nicht, aber auch das ist nur ein weiteres Indiz, dass die EU nicht funktioniert und nie funktionieren wird. Deutschland als "Geberland" wird sich immer seinen Standpunkt durch Erpressung der benachteiligten Nachbarstaaten sichern. Ist noch gar nicht so lange her, dass ganz Europa nach (Reichs-) Deutscher Pfeife tanzen musste, Merkel füllt diese Rolle anscheinend perfekt unter dem Deckmantel des "moralisch richtigen Handelns".


----------



## Grestorn (31. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wenn man (wie Du) nur in Superlativen denkt (entweder alle rein oder sprichwörtlich Holocaust), ist kaum eine Situation zu meistern.
> Siehe: YouTube



Und das machst Du nicht, in dem Du forderst, die Grenzen dicht zu machen?

Wie ich schon mal schrieb, ist es durchaus richtig und notwendig, Fluchtursachen zu bekämpfen, reine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge zurückzuschicken (aber BEVOR sie sich integriert haben) und es weniger attraktiv zu machen, nach Europa zu fliehen. 

Alles das kann aber nicht ändern, dass man nicht Menschen sterben lassen kann, nur weil man sie hier nicht will. Das geht nicht, und da lasse ich auch nicht mit mir reden. Eine gewisse Restmenschlichkeit sollten wir uns schon noch bewahren.

@4B11T: Wenn mein Nachbar wegschaut, wenn andere Menschen sterben, dann ist das noch lange kein Grund auch wegzuschauen, selbst wenn der Nachbar und ich im selben Haus leben.


----------



## Taskmaster (31. August 2017)

Mach doch nicht so was. Setz doch nicht so viele Halbwahrheiten in die Welt, ohne sie gegenzuchecken. Ich sitze hier sonst wieder den ganzen Tag, weil ich das so nicht stehenlassen kann.
Ich bin ein konservativer Deutscher, ein Pedant. Monk ist ein Engel gegen mich in solchen Dingen.

*seufz*

Also weiter:


hoffgang schrieb:


> Du verstehst meinen Ansatz nicht. Diejenigen die vor dem Regime Assad geflüchtet sind können nicht zurück in Gebiete die von der Regierung Assad kontrolliert werden.
> Selbst wenn die Kämpfe abflachen, wo sollen denn bitte Syrische Sunniten Zuflucht finden? In von Alawiten kontrolliertem Gebiet?


Es muss nichts "abflachen". Die Karte so schwer zu entziffern? Ich hab mir doch extra Mühe gegeben. Große Messe für den Wiederaufbau? Ne?
Wie bereits mehrfach festgestellt und auch durch Experten und Ortskundige für Gerichte bestätigt: den syrischen Heimkehrern droht so gut wie nie etwas.
Wirklich nicht und ganz sicher nicht.
Das ist Propaganda. Nichts weiter.
Du solltest Dir vielleicht mal syriens Geschichte geben. Vor dem Konflikt lebten in Syrien Juden, Christen und Moslems friedlich unter Assad zusammen. Daran hat sich nichts geändert. Die Gotteskrieger sind in der Opposition (bzw. haben diese übernommen).
Die Katholiken klären dich auf: Syrien: Für Christen keine Alternative zum Assad-Regime



hoffgang schrieb:


> Jordanien, tolles Beispiel. Nur dass in Jordanien im Unterschied zu Syrien (dort wo du ja ein Protektorat einrichten willst) kein Konflikt herrscht / geherrscht hat. Und Jordanien hat seit langer Zeit Millionen Flüchtlinge im Land und wenn man ein wenig mehr liest als z.b. das Domradio, dann stellt man fest, Jordanien & der Libanon können das nicht alleine stemmen. Selbst mit Hilfe von außen.
> Was wenn wir uns an Jordanien ein anderes Beispiel nehmen? z.b.


Lass das. Du vermischt zwei meiner Vorschläge zu einem. Bitte lies die Verlinkungen, ich mache sie nicht zum Spaß. 
Zitat:


> Jordanien sei Flüchtlinge schon seit Jahren gewohnt. Schon bei der Staatsgründung Israels vor 69 Jahren flüchteten die ersten Palästinenser, später kamen Flüchtlinge aus dem Irak und nun seit sechs oder sieben Jahren Flüchtlinge aus Syrien.


Du kannst die Geschichte des Landes gerne ergoogeln. Es ergibt keinen Sinn, Jordanien nachzumachen. Aus mehreren Gründen:
1. Flüchtlinge müssen nicht die Strecke Syrien - Deutschland zurücklegen. Die echten Flüchtlinge tun dies auch nicht. Wir haben hier die jungen Knaben, die stark genug waren und als Erstgeborene einen besonderen Status in der Familie besitzen.
2. Das Preisleistungsverhältnis. Selbst wenn Du Trinkwasser in Form von Eisbergen dort anlandest (wahlweise nimmt man auch einfach Tanklastwagen), kommst Du dort mit einmalig 40mrd Euro 10 Jahre Weiter als hier mit demselben Betrag in einem Jahr.
3. Rückkehr simpel und die Familien bleiben zusammen. Niemand muss mit Flugzeugen von sonstwo nachgeflogen werden. Dass die Rückkehr im Gange ist, hatte ich verlinkt.
4. Die Kultur und Sprache sind nahe beieinander, Barrieren sind (wie gesagt) winzig und die Jordanier nehmen die Menschen herzlich auf.
5. Es geht nicht um ein "wenig Hilfe" oder beistehen. Die Geldmittel, die wir hier in die Hand nehmen müssen, sind dort unfassbar viel mehr wert. Das BIP dort beträgt 38,65 Milliarden USD.

Es fallen mir sicherlich noch 1000 weitere Gründe ein. Aber Urlaub...



hoffgang schrieb:


> Klar ist es nur zu bewundern wie Jordanien mit geflüchteten umgeht. Nur soll das unser Freifahrtschein sein? Unsere Gefängnis-Frei Karte? Nach dem Motto, lass die Jordanier mal ran, die haben Erfahrung?
> Doof nur dass dort ebenfalls Wasser knapp ist & nicht unendlich viele Menschen Platz finden.


Was für ein Freifahrtschein? Wofür? Warum sollen nicht die das Regeln, die wissen, wie es geht? Was hast Du denn in Syrien getrieben, dass Du mich so haftbar machst, mir die Menschen unbedingt in den Garten setzen willst? Warum ist mein Geld nicht gut genug?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ohja, der große Traum von der Konjunktur. Komischerweise ist sowas noch nie passiert. Überall leben Flüchtlings in Camps mit teilweise miserablen Lebensumständen. Wenns so einfach wäre, warum hats noch niemand gemacht?


Es hat komischerweise auch noch niemand Millionen Schwarzafrikaner und Araber auf einen Schlag in den Westen importiert und dann von Integration schwadroniert. Warum? Ach, Mutti sagt uns das.
Du kannst nicht der gesamten Welt Haus und Hof finanzieren. Das kann Deutschland nicht alleine. Du denkst, Du kannst das, weil Du es momentan nicht in Deinem Geldbeutel zu merken scheinst (kommt noch, nach der Wahl, versprochen ).
Aber rechne mal um, was 40mrd pro Jahr bei einem Gesamthaushaltsvolumen von ~316mrd. Euro (2016) bedeuten. Denkst Du vielleicht ab und zu auch mal an Rentner hierzulande, die Pfandflaschen sammeln? An die vielen Aufstocker und Leiharbeiter? An die vielen, die am Existenzminimum leben?
Vielleicht rettest Du eines schönen Tages die Welt. Toll wäre es, wenn Du aber vor der eigenen Haustür anfangen würdest, statt das Geld unnütz für Situationen zu verschwenden, die ganz anders gelöst werden können und uns so die Fähigkeit nimmt, sinnvoll zu wirtschaften.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Was solls denn nun sein, die Flucht? Dauerhafter neuer Lebensmittelpunkt, oder zeitlich begrenztes Ereignis? Oder sollten wir dort in der Ecke einfach mal bauen, mit Kraftwerken und Wasser und sowieso, weil der nächste Konflikt kommt bestimmt?


Jordanien wird wissen, wo alles hin muss. Stell Dich halt nicht so an? Den dauerhaften Lebensmittelpunkt gibt es nur in Deutschland geschenkt. Die Frage wäre: Warum? Warum woanders nicht?




hoffgang schrieb:


> Starke idee. Sunnitische Truppen in ein Schiitisch regiertes Land schicken. Lässt Assad natürlich problemlos zu.
> Zeigt mal wieder wie wenig man von der Komplexität des Syrienkonfliktes versteht.


Nein, Du verstehst halt absolut gar nichts. Zu dieser Zeit wäre Assad schlicht nicht gefragt worden, da UN-Mission. Einen Überfall auf eine UN-Mission dieses Ausmaßes hätte es so nicht gegeben. Zumal Russland dabei. Halb Europa kreist mit Drohnen und Flugzeugen ohnehin dort und Truppen Assads wurden auch schon von den Amerikanern ausgelöscht, weil sie bis auf ein paar Kilometer an Verbündete herankamen.
Zumal das auch nur ein Beispiel unter vielen Möglichkeiten war.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich steh immer drauf wenn man hier aus dem sicheren Umfeld heraus ganz einfache Lösungen für Jahrelange Konflikte findet. Sich einfach hingesetzt und gesagt "ah Protektorat & fertig". Ich hab zu Beginn! des Syrienkonfliktes gesagt, das einzige was hier hilft ist eine Friedenserzwingende Mission. 400.000 - 500.000 Soldaten mit allem was die moderne Kriegsführung hergibt. Dann Trennung der Konfliktparteien und Aufrechterhaltung von befriedeten Gebieten. Wollte niemand, war zu teuer, Obama hatte definitiv keine Lust.
> Am Ende gings uns am Arsch vorbei, Jahrelang Krieg, Millionen auf der Flucht, hunderttausende Tote. Aber natürlich ists dann ganz einfach irgendwo paar UN Soldaten hinzuschicken, die passen schon auf dass nichts passiert.


Gell? Man müsste nur wollen. Du willst offensichtlich nicht. Und wie gesagt: die Türkei macht genau das.  Und nicht nur die: der Iran und Russland sind auch dabei.
Verschließ halt die Augen vor der Realität. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Geist von Srebrenica, er ist ganz nah.


So doof, so unnütz, so ohne Grundlage, so nicht vergleichbar, so fehl am Platz, so einmalig, ... such Dir was aus. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und das machst Du nicht, in dem Du forderst, die Grenzen dicht zu machen?
> 
> Wie ich schon mal schrieb, ist es durchaus richtig und notwendig, Fluchtursachen zu bekämpfen, reine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge zurückzuschicken (aber BEVOR sie sich integriert haben) und es weniger attraktiv zu machen, nach Europa zu fliehen.
> 
> Alles das kann aber nicht ändern, dass man nicht Menschen sterben lassen kann, nur weil man sie hier nicht will. Das geht nicht, und da lasse ich auch nicht mit mir reden. Eine gewisse Restmenschlichkeit sollten wir uns schon noch bewahren.



Wat? Wo fordere ich "Grenzen dicht"? Vielleicht überfliegst Du noch mal meine Texte. Ich fordere Vernunft und Augenmaß. Analytisches Denken und Handeln zum Wohle aller und kein wirres Chaos. Im Affekt zu handeln, hat noch nie etwas gebracht. Es hat nichts an Menschlichkeit, die fittesten und jüngsten Menschen aus einem Land aufzusaugen, ihnen keine Schulung beim THW Zwecks Wiederaufbau zu geben und dann nicht alsbald zurückzuschicken, wenn der Konflikt vorüber ist (was er faktisch ist).
Du stehst dir selbst zu sehr auf der Tränendrüse, sodass Du nur noch verschwommen siehst.

/Aber ich mach jetzt echt Feierabend, Mädels. Ich kann nicht den ganzen Tag ausgleichen, was man Euch nicht zeigt und wonach ihr nicht aktiv sucht. Ich habe jetzt hier einige Seiten (inkl vieler Quellen) gefüllt.
Nutzt sie, macht was draus. Sie sind valide. Checkt sie gegen. Mir Wurst. Nur macht was und quatscht nicht den Mist der TAZ, SPON oder der Springer-Presse nach. Denn dann wird der Aufprall nur all zu hart. Sucht Euch Medien außerhalb.
Wenn Anschläge laufen, surft den Mirror (UK) an. Die berichten, was man hier nicht zeigt.
Generell kann man sich die NZZ geben. Sucht, werdet aktiv.
Gibt genug Schafe. 

Kleiner OT-Hinweis (weil ich Euch trotzdem ganz knuffig finde):
Passt auf Euch auf. Die wenigen Wochen vor den Bundestagswahlen würde ich (wenn ich mit den Worten "Aloha Snackbar" zu meinen Jungfrauen wollen würde) nutzen.
BKA-Warnung ist raus. 
Hängt nicht unnötig an großen Plätzen rum, bis die Sache gegessen ist. Gehört jetzt nun alles zu unserer schönen neuen Welt.
Große Sprüche a la "Wenn es mich trifft, trifft es mich eben!" macht man auch nur solange, bis man tatsächlich den eigenen künstlichen Darmausgang entleeren muss.

So, zocken. afk


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es muss nichts "abflachen". Die Karte so schwer zu entziffern? Ich hab mir doch extra Mühe gegeben. Große Messe für den Wiederaufbau? Ne?
> Wie bereits mehrfach festgestellt und auch durch Experten und Ortskundige für Gerichte bestätigt: den syrischen Heimkehrern droht so gut wie nie etwas.
> Wirklich nicht und ganz sicher nicht.
> Das ist Propaganda. Nichts weiter.



Tja, 2 Meinungen.
Ich zitiere aus deinem Link



> Die Syrer klagten dagegen zwar erfolgreich beim Verwaltungsgericht (VG) Trier.  Dieses urteilte, den Syrern drohe bei einer Rückkehr in die Heimat  schon aufgrund der illegalen Ausreise, ihres Antrags auf Asyl und des  längeren Aufenthalts im Ausland eine Verfolgung.



Die einen sehen es so, die anderen wiederum anders. Soll ja auch Menschen geben die der Meinung sind Afghanistan ist ein sicheres Herkunftsland. Nur bildet die Meinung eines VG oder eines OVG nicht die Realität im Land selbst ab.
Das sind 2 vollkommen verschiedene Dinge.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Du kannst die Geschichte des Landes gerne ergoogeln. Es ergibt keinen Sinn, Jordanien nachzumachen. Aus mehreren Gründen:
> 1. Flüchtlinge müssen nicht die Strecke Syrien - Deutschland zurücklegen. Die echten Flüchtlinge tun dies auch nicht. Wir haben hier die jungen Knaben, die stark genug waren und als Erstgeborene einen besonderen Status in der Familie besitzen.
> 2. Das Preisleistungsverhältnis. Selbst wenn Du Trinkwasser in Form von Eisbergen dort anlandest (wahlweise nimmt man auch einfach Tanklastwagen), kommst Du dort mit einmalig 40mrd Euro 10 Jahre Weiter als hier mit demselben Betrag in einem Jahr.
> 3. Rückkehr simpel und die Familien bleiben zusammen. Niemand muss mit Flugzeugen von sonstwo nachgeflogen werden. Dass die Rückkehr im Gange ist, hatte ich verlinkt.
> ...



Es geht nicht nur um Geldmittel. Du kannst auch 100 mrd dort zu einem Haufen aufschütten, daraus wachsen nicht mal eben Wasser & Brot.
Klar, man nimmt einfach Lastwagen. Und wo füllt man die auf? Die ganze Region ist von Wassermangel bedroht. Als ob Geld grundlegende Probleme lösen würde.
Willste Wasser einfliegen lassen? Kannste probieren, fragmal die Amerikaner was es kostet ihre Truppen im Irak & Afghanistan mit Cola zu versorgen. Da schmelzen deine Milliarden schneller als der Eisberg in Jordanien.

Aber klar, die Jordanier werdens schon wissen. Wir Deutschen machen nur den groben Plan der uns entlastet, die Details, das ist eher was für andere...




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es hat komischerweise auch noch niemand Millionen Schwarzafrikaner und Araber auf einen Schlag in den Westen importiert und dann von Integration schwadroniert. Warum? Ach, Mutti sagt uns das.
> Du kannst nicht der gesamten Welt Haus und Hof finanzieren. Das kann Deutschland nicht alleine. Du denkst, Du kannst das, weil Du es momentan nicht in Deinem Geldbeutel zu merken scheinst (kommt noch, nach der Wahl, versprochen ).
> Aber rechne mal um, was 40mrd pro Jahr bei einem Gesamthaushaltsvolumen von ~316mrd. Euro (2016) bedeuten. Denkst Du vielleicht ab und zu auch mal an Rentner hierzulande, die Pfandflaschen sammeln? An die vielen Aufstocker und Leiharbeiter? An die vielen, die am Existenzminimum leben?
> Vielleicht rettest Du eines schönen Tages die Welt. Toll wäre es, wenn Du aber vor der eigenen Haustür anfangen würdest, statt das Geld unnütz für Situationen zu verschwenden, die ganz anders gelöst werden können und uns so die Fähigkeit nimmt, sinnvoll zu wirtschaften.



Das meinte ich. Als ob wir jemals bereit wären 40 mrd €, zu bezahlen um anderen zu helfen. Das ist ein vorgeschobenes Argument einfach nur um irgendeine Pseudoalternative herbeizuführen die vorne und hinten nicht funktioniert.
Am Ende kommt bei all deinem Gelaber nur eines raus: Warum soll _*ICH*_ dafür zahlen? Ja, wir müssen was gegen Altersarmut tun, gegen Leiharbeit, gegen ungleiche Löhne, wir brauchen eine Erbschaftssteuer & eine Reichensteuer. Alles in Ordnung.
Aber deswegen kann man Menschen in Not trotzdem helfen. 




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nein, Du verstehst halt absolut gar nichts. Zu dieser Zeit wäre Assad schlicht nicht gefragt worden, da UN-Mission. Einen Überfall auf eine UN-Mission dieses Ausmaßes hätte es so nicht gegeben. Zumal Russland dabei. Halb Europa kreist mit Drohnen und Flugzeugen ohnehin dort und Truppen Assads wurden auch schon von den Amerikanern ausgelöscht, weil sie bis auf ein paar Kilometer an Verbündete herankamen. Zumal das auch nur ein Beispiel unter vielen Möglichkeiten war.



Wow, wenn das mal nicht Blauäugig ist. Wir fragen Assad einfach garnicht! Weil der macht ja sowieso nichts. Ist klar. Warst du jemals in einem Krisengebiet?
Problemlösung durch Augen zu. Und nur zur Info, deine "Alternativen" sind genauso bescheiden. Jedes Land dass seine Truppen für Geld vermietet (gibt ja einige bei denen ist das Geschäftsmodell) sind nicht wirklich die Kohle wert die hier bezahlt wird.

Frage an dich, unter welchem Mandat waren denn die Holländer damals auf dem Balkan unterwegs? Hat die Serben aber an ihrem Vorhaben gehindert.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Gell? Man müsste nur wollen. Du willst offensichtlich nicht. Und wie gesagt: die Türkei macht genau das.  Und nicht nur die: der Iran und Russland sind auch dabei.
> Verschließ halt die Augen vor der Realität.



Junge, der Artikel ist von 2017. Ich hab diesen Vorschlag 2011 gemacht! BEVOR Syrien den Bach runter ist.
Heute kannste das in DER Konstellation vergessen. Die Türken wollen nur die Kurden kleinhalten, der Iran seinen Verbündeten in der Region stützen. 
Bedeutet, 2 der Länder die hier mitmachen wollen kommen mit mindestens einer Religiösen Gruppe / Ethnie in Syrien nicht zurecht. Die Türken mit den Kurden, die Iraner nicht mit den Sunniten. Glorreicher Vorschlag.
Das wird sicher zu einem Safe & Secure Environment beitragen und die Grundlage zur Rückkehr der Flüchtlinge schaffen.

Aus deinem Link:


> Wie schwer solche Schutzvereinbarungen umzusetzen sind, zeigte ein  Anschlag am 17. April. Dabei wurden mindestens 126 Menschen eines  Evakuierungskonvois mit schiitischen Zivilisten aus Aleppo getötet.


Vollkommen sicher dort.


----------



## Taskmaster (31. August 2017)

Quote 1: Die höchste Instanz hat entschieden. Es hat einen Grund, warum das Prozedere so abläuft.

Quote 2: Weizen, Wasser, Reis, ... was immer Du willst, bekommst Du auf dem Weltmarkt hinterhergeschmissen. Die Globalisierung ist scheinbar doch noch nicht bei jedem angekommen. Man hat schon ganz andere Versorgungen geschultert.

Quote 3: Wie Du einfach nur Unfug erzählst. Es ist ein Faktum, dass Assad nichts gegen ausländische Truppen unternimmt. Er hat sich nie an irgendwelchen US/GB/Fr/Whatever-Truppen vergangen. Vielleicht solltest Du den Konflikt überhaupt mal aufarbeiten: Assad ist kein wilder Irrer wie Gaddafi. 
Und wieder das niveaulose Beispiel. Du erhebst einen einzelnen Vorfall zur Regel. Die Holländer hatten nicht x Flugzeugträger und Drohnen zur Unterstützung. Die Holländer waren auch nicht in der Überzahl. Bei Assad geht es auch nicht um einen rauschartigen Völkermord.
In Syrien läuft (bzw. lief, da ja eigentlich beendet) ein Stellvertreterkrieg.

Quote 4: Toll! Ich habe den Vorschlag auch schon damals gebracht und in die Kommentarspalten der Tageszeitungen gehämmert. Hat niemanden interessiert. Welcher Penoid ist länger? Was die Türken interessiert, habe ich zuvor schon erörtert (Post #598 Zitat: "Auch ein Protektorat unter UN-Mandat wäre möglich gewesen, hat die Türkei mittlerweile (ohne externe Hilfe, aber natürlich mit Hintergedanken bzgl. Verhinderung Kurdistan) sogar eingerichtet.").
Du drehst Dich im Kreis und fängst nun auch noch an, meine Kommentare zu wiederholen. 

Ich habe dir oben verlinkt, was Syrien und Religion allgemein miteinander zu schaffen haben. Vor dem Krieg war Syrien schon fast ein Musterbeispiel für das Zusammenleben der Religionen. In der Syrischen Verfassung ist die Religionsfreiheit verankert.
Die Extremisten sitzen in der Opposition. Assad will diese Konflikte nicht (ähnlich Saddam Hussein).
Aber eben gerne noch mal: Das syrische Modell friedlicher Koexistenz: Muslime, Christen, Juden - Universitat Heidelberg


> „In keinem anderen Land dieser Region leben so viele verschiedene Völker mit unterschiedlichen Religionen und Sprachen wie in Syrien“, erklärt Prof. Dr. Werner Arnold, Inhaber des Heidelberger Lehrstuhls für Semitistik und Organisator des Kolloquiums: Araber, Westaramäer, die ostaramäischen Assyrer und Syrer, Armenier, Tscherkessen, Tschetschenen, griechisch sprechende Muslime aus Kreta, Dom, Kurden, Türken und Turkmenen. Gesprochen werden hauptsächlich semitische, aber auch indoeuropäische und Turksprachen. Zudem sind alle großen Religionsgemeinschaften – Islam, Christentum, Judentum – vertreten. Dass das Zusammenleben auf friedliche Weise funktioniert, liegt, so Werner Arnold, „nicht zuletzt an der überkonfessionellen Doktrin der arabisch-nationalistischen Baath-Partei, die in der Hauptstadt Damaskus regiert.“


Dieses Syrien... nene.

Letzter Quote: 17 April. Wir haben September. Das war 3 Monate vor dem Tod von Al-Bagdadi. Do the math.

Jetzt ist aber Schluss hier. Dein Unwissen ist ja richtig provozierend. Darauf erst mal ne kalte Cola und etwas Entspannung.

Ganz übersehen: ICH will ja zahlen. Lies halt mal, was ich schreibe, Empörungsbürger. ICH habe gefragt, warum das nicht genug ist, warum Du sie mir unbedingt in den Garten setzen willst, obwohl das nur und ausschließlich Nachteile hat.

Prost.


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Quote 1: Die höchste Instanz hat entschieden. Es hat einen Grund, warum das Prozedere so abläuft.



Das ist aus Sicht des Deutschen Rechts absolut richtig, es trifft halt nur keine belastbare Aussage über die Situation im Land.
Es stellt lediglich die Meinung des Gerichts dar. Rechtsprechung ist mit einem gewissen Spielraum für Auslegungen versehen, nur kann man daraus keine Allgemeingültige Aussage treffen ob Rückkehrer in Syrien verfolgt werden oder nicht.

Schutz fur Fluchtlinge: Droht allen Syrien-Ruckkehrern Verfolgung und Tod? - WELT



> Und dennoch wissen wir im Grunde nicht, was die Rückkehrer in Syrien  erwartet. Wir betreiben hier Kaffeesatzleserei, stochern im Nebel und  bewegen uns mit unseren juristischen Bewertungen auf ganz dünnem Eis“,  sagt der Richter und schließt die Sitzung.


#
 Aber hey, ist fürs gute Gewissen. Wenn das OVG ein Urteil fällt können wir uns ja dahinter verstecken und alles ist gut.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Quote 2: Weizen, Wasser, Reis, ... was immer Du willst, bekommst Du auf dem Weltmarkt hinterhergeschmissen. Die Globalisierung ist scheinbar doch noch nicht bei jedem angekommen. Man hat schon ganz andere Versorgungen geschultert.



Ja, gab mal jemanden der hat nur mit bisschen Brot & ein paar Fischen 5000 Menschen gesättigt. Und grade weils Nahrung im Überangebot gibt hungert ja niemand auf der Welt.
Bedeutet also du willst diese Camps so anlegen dass sie auch logistisch gut versorgt werden können, Seehafen, Flughafen in der Nähe, genug Transportraum für Wasser, Lebensmittel, Medikamente. Wenns so einfach wäre, die Welt hätte es bereits getan.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Quote 3: Wie Du einfach nur unfug erzählst. Es ist ein Faktum, dass Assad nicht gegen ausländische Truppen unternimmt. Er hat sich nie an irgendwelchen US/GB/Fr/Whatever-Truppen vergangen. Vielleicht solltest Du den Konflikt überhaupt mal aufarbeiten: Assad ist kein wilder Irrer wie Gaddafi.
> Und wieder das niveaulose Beispiel. Du erhebst einen einzelnen Vorfall zur Regel. Die Holländer hatten nicht x Flugzeugträger und Drohnen zur Unterstützung. Die Holländer waren auch nicht in der Überzahl. Bei Assad geht es auch nicht um einen rauschartigen Völkermord.
> In Syrien läuft ein Stellvertreterkrieg.



1.) Müsste gewährleistet sein dass die UN Mission über ihre komplette Dauer diese Art Unterstützung zur Verfügung steht. Was definitiv nicht gewährleistet ist. Wir haben Blauhelmmissionen die seit Jahrzehnten andauern. Die USA werden aber nicht auf ewig dort einen Flugzeugträger durch die Gegend dümpeln lassen.
2.) Es ist kein niveauloses Beispiel. Es ist DAS Beispiel für ignorante Unwissende die der Meinung sind, minimaler Aufwand würde maximalen Ertrag bringen. Es ist das Beispiel für überhebliche Europäer die sich sonstwas auf ihren Status einbilden und glauben ihre bloße Präsenz brächte alle zur Vernunft.
3.) Ist es ein Unterschied ob westliche Truppen im Land in geringer Zahl unterwegs sind oder wir eine UN Friedensmission auf die Beine stellen die dazu noch aus Soldaten eines Landes besteht welches den Schiitischen Ländern nicht grade freundlich gegenübersteht. Ist ja nicht so als ob Sunniten / Schiiten sich nicht genau dort gegenseitig umbringen. Ja es gibt Alternativen. Aber keine guten.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Quote 4: Toll! Ich habe den Vorschlag auch schon damals gebracht und in die Kommentarspalten der Tageszeitungen gehämmert. Hat niemanden interessiert. Welcher Penoid ist länger? Was die Türken interessiert, habe ich zuvor schon erörtert (Post #598 Zitat: "Auch ein Protektorat unter UN-Mandat wäre möglich gewesen, hat die Türkei mittlerweile (ohne externe Hilfe, aber natürlich mit Hintergedanken bzgl. Verhinderung Kurdistan) sogar eingerichtet."). Du drehst Dich im Kreis und fängst nun auch noch an, meine Kommentare zu wiederholen.



Du siehst einfach nicht wie wenig hilfreich so ein Vorschlag im jahr 2017 noch ist, v.a. wenn er nur von 3 Konfliktparteien getragen wird. Du kannst nicht sagen dass dies eine Lösung wäre wenn du genau weißt dass hier ganz andere Ziele verfolgt werden.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich habe dir oben verlinkt, was Syrien und Religion allgemein miteinander zu schaffen haben. Vor dem Krieg war Syrien schon fast ein Musterbeispiel für das Zusammenleben der Religionen. In der Syrischen Verfassung ist die Religionsfreiheit verankert.
> Die Extremisten sitzen in der Opposition. Assad will diese Konflikte nicht (ähnlich Saddam Hussein).
> Letzter Quote: 17 April. Wir haben September. Das war 3 Monate vor dem Tod von Al-Bagdadi. Do the math.
> Jetzt ist aber Schluss hier. Dein Unwissen ist ja richtig provozierend. Darauf erst mal ne kalte Cola und etwas Entspannung.



Du bist wie Schaffe. Außer dem anderen Unwissen vorzuwerfen passiert wenig.



> Ein Kennzeichen von Assads Politik war die Unterdrückung der  islamistischen Opposition. Es kam unter anderem zu Terroranschlägen, die  auf das Konto der Muslimbrüder  gingen. Nach einem weiteren Anschlag in der Militärakademie 1979, dem  50 alawitische Kadetten zum Opfer fielen, ging die Regierung verschärft  gegen die Muslimbrüder vor.



Das war Bashars Vater, in den 1970ern /1980ern. 
Klar ist in der Syrischen Verfassung Religionsfreiheit niedergeschrieben. Trotzdem ist der größte Teil der Bevölkerung Sunnitisch, die Macht im Land liegt aber überwiegend bei den Alawiten (Angehörige der Shia).
Und das führt, wie in jedem Land mit solcher Konstellation zu Spannungen. In der ganzen Arabischen Welt gibt es Konflikte zwischen den beiden Religionsgruppen, seit Abspaltung der Shia. Und genau diese Trennlinie ist seit dem Bürgerkrieg in Syrien nicht zu ignorieren.
Wie kommts denn dass AQ, ISIS & Co Sunnitisch Wahabitisch ist während die Verbündeten Assads (Iran) Schiiten sind. 

Wer die Religion aus diesem Konflikt ausklammern will hat absolut nicht verstanden welche Probleme dort existieren.


----------



## Taskmaster (31. August 2017)

Du biegst Dir echt alles so lange krumm und schief, bis es zu Deiner gefühlten Moralvorstellung passt. Da ist eine Diskussion einfach kaum möglich.
Deswegen würde ich das jetzt gerne beenden. Ich würde Dich halt bitten (wenn Du schon so überzeugt davon bist, der "Gute" zu sein), die Leute, die Du unbedingt von sonstwo herholen möchtest, bei Dir aufzunehmen, Deinen Teil Deiner Vorstellungen zu erfüllen. Das geht wunderbar mit Bürgschaften. 
Fremder Leute Geld in rauen Mengen unnütz aus dem Fenster schaufeln, ist einfach. Mach es mit Deinem bitte vor.
____
Hinter dem OVG kann man sich nicht verstecken. Es sind bisher 600.000 Menschen zurückgekehrt und nun gib mir bitte ein paar Beispiele für Ermordungen, weil diese Leute das Land verlassen haben oder gar den Kriegsdienst verweigerten.
Assad hat echt andere Probleme. Zum Beispiel den Trümmerhaufen, den wir ihm und seinem Volk hinterlassen haben, indem wir Waffen an die extremistische Opposition geliefert haben.
____
Schade, dass Du noch nie ein Containerschiffe gesehen und Transportflugzeuge wie die Lockheed C-130 im Einsatz erlebt hast.
Man liefert Ware tatsächlich aus. Seit jeher.
Das UNHCR hat auch keinerlei Erfahrung in diesem Bereich. Die gibt es erst seit gestern.
___
Es ist nur ein Beispiel dafür, dass Du nicht differenzieren kannst. Nach Deiner Logik müssten wir wegen eines Vorfalls alle UN-Missionen abschaffen. Wie absurd das ist und was das für manche Länder bedeuten würde, darfst Du Weltenretter Dir ja mal ausmalen. Gegen dieses eine Beispiel stehen hunderte Gegenbeispiele, in denen UN-Soldaten (Bsp. Kongo) nicht gekniffen haben.
___
Die Ziele der einzelnen Parteien sind egal, solange sie Frieden bringen und die Bevölkerung sicher ist. 
____
Ich werfe Dir nicht nur das Unwissen vor, ich belege es in x-fachen Quellen (die Du übrigens nicht bringst).
____
Das war auch unter Assad Jr. so. Siehe Uni Heidelberg.
Wer Religion als die Wurzel des Konflikts einfach so schluckt, ist ein Propagandaopfer. Der Arabische Frühling hat mit vielem zu tun, aber nichts mit Religion.
Es gab eine Opposition, die Assad als Diktator austauschen wollte. Demos wurden gestartet. Die syrische Polizei ist durchgedreht und schoss in die Menge. Bürgerkrieg. Die Opposition bekam anfänglich keine Hilfe, wendete sich in ihrer Not den Extremisten zu. Extremisten übernahmen die Opposition. Nun doch Waffenlieferungen aus dem Westen an Opposition, die an die Extremisten weitergereicht wurde. Der IS sieht seine Chance. Die halbe Welt fängt an Bomben abzuwerfen, es mischen sich immer mehr Parteien ein. Britische Spezialeinheiten gehen auf Menschenjagd (keine Sorge, nur die bösen Buben). Russland schaltet sich ein. 
Russland gewinnt zusammen mit dem Iran und den Resten von Assads Truppen die Oberhand. Ungeachtet westlicher Kritik besiegt man sowohl IS, als auch die sogenannte Opposition. Lediglich winzige Reste bleiben übrig, Kampfstärke: kaum messbar.

Das ist (zugegeben stark gestaucht) der Syrienkonflikt. Religion war nur eine Randnotiz, die durch die Extremisten/IS Einzug hielt.
Übergeordnet war es aber ein Stellvertreterkrieg. Saudis, Amis und der restliche Westen auf der einen, Russland, Iran und Assad auf der anderen Seite. Der Westen hat verloren.


----------



## OField (31. August 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Dann warst du nicht in der Lage ihn so zu formulieren, dass ich ihn verstehe: Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


Uh... Da spielt jemand beleidigte Leberwurst.


Grestorn schrieb:


> Kaaruzo, also lass uns die Menschen aussperren und gucken zu, wie sie vor unseren Barrikaden und im Meer verrecken.
> 
> Am besten holen wir uns noch vorher ne Tüte Popcorn. Besser als jeder Action-Movie.


Gute Idee.


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Du biegst Dir echt alles so lange krumm und schief, bis es zu Deiner gefühlten Moralvorstellung passt. Da ist eine Diskussion einfach kaum möglich.
> Deswegen würde ich das jetzt gerne beenden. Ich würde Dich halt bitten (wenn Du schon so überzeugt davon bist, der "Gute" zu sein), die Leute, die Du unbedingt von sonstwo herholen möchtest, bei Dir aufzunehmen, Deinen Teil Deiner Vorstellungen zu erfüllen. Das geht wunderbar mit Bürgschaften.
> Fremder Leute Geld in rauen Mengen unnütz aus dem Fenster schaufeln, ist einfach. Mach es mit Deinem bitte vor.



Brauch ich nicht mit Geld vormachen, ich hab Leib & Leben eingesetzt um in Krisengebieten ein "Safe & Secure Environment",die Voraussetzungen für eine Rückkehr von Flüchtlingen, zu schaffen.
Hab ich auch schriftlich von unserer Regierung, Urkunden & Medaillen. Ich hab also aktiv daran mitgearbeitet dass Geflüchtete Personen aus Deutschland zurück in Ihre Heimat können... 
Außerdem, bitte unterlasse das mir zu unterstellen ich würde gerne Leute von "sonstwo" herholen. Das ist einfach falsch und irreführend. Ich sage, wir können niemanden abweisen der Hilfe braucht weil in seinem Land Krieg herrscht. Das sind 2 vollkommen verschiedene Dinge.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Hinter dem OVG kann man sich nicht verstecken. Es sind bisher 600.000 Menschen zurückgekehrt und nun gib mir bitte ein paar Beispiele für Ermordungen, weil diese Leute das Land verlassen haben oder gar den Kriegsdienst verweigerten.
> Assad hat echt andere Probleme. Zum Beispiel den Trümmerhaufen, den wir ihm und seinem Volk hinterlassen haben, indem wir Waffen an die extremistische Opposition geliefert haben.



Can refugees return to Syria, as many want them to? | Syria | Al Jazeera
Wie gesagt, es gibt immer zwei Meinungen. Und du versteckst dich doch hinter dem OVG Urteil. Jemand anders hat entschieden, also ist Syrien sicher. Fertig, man muss nichtmehr selbst denken ob das alles so seine Richtigkeit hat, Thema erledigt.
Dass dieses Urteil wunderbar politisch grade reinpasst, Schwamm drüber. Afghanen zurück nach Afghanistan, Syrer zurück nach Syrien. Wird schon gutgehen.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Schade, dass Du noch nie ein Containerschiffe gesehen und Transportflugzeuge wie die Lockheed C-130 im Einsatz erlebt hast.
> Man liefert Ware tatsächlich aus. Seit jeher. Das UNHCR hat auch keinerlei Erfahrung in diesem Bereich. Die gibt es erst seit gestern.



Klar geht das. Kostet aber Geld & benötigt die Ressourcen. Schau dir mal an wie Flüchtlingslager zZ aussehen. Weit von deinem Ideal entfernt & nur mit deinem tollen Geldberg nicht behebbar.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es ist nur ein Beispiel dafür, dass Du nicht differenzieren kannst. Nach Deiner Logik müssten wir wegen eines Vorfalls alle UN-Missionen abschaffen. Wie absurd das ist und was das für manche Länder bedeuten würde, darfst Du Weltenretter Dir ja mal ausmalen. Gegen dieses eine Beispiel stehen hunderte Gegenbeispiele, in denen UN-Soldaten (Bsp. Kongo) nicht gekniffen haben.



Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch? Ich soll nicht differenzieren können weil ich das von Dir genannte konkrete Beispiel als schlecht erachte?
Es gibt genügend UN Missionen mit sehr großem Wert & auch Syrien hätte eine vernünftige UN Mission verdient. Aber halt nicht mit Soldaten aus Dritte Welt Ländern oder Staaten mit sunnitischer Staatsreligion. DAS ist die Differenzierung die Notwendig ist / wäre. 




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die Ziele der einzelnen Parteien sind egal, solange sie Frieden bringen und die Bevölkerung sicher ist.



Das ist so zynisch, v.a. wenn man bedenkt dass du damit sagst, die Ziele der Türkei sind vollkommen egal solange sie in Syrien Frieden bringen...
Jap, die Türkei bringt den Kurden in Syrien Frieden. Per Rohrpost 105 & 120mm. Aber passt ins Bild. Grobe Vorschläge machen, keinen Blick fürs Detail. Hauptsache WIR sind die Belastung los und wir haben jemanden auf den wirs schieben können wenns schiefgeht.
Wenn die 3 Staaten das durchführen & Erdogan lässt mal wieder Kurden bombardieren, dann können wir uns hier treffen und über den Bösen DönerDiktator schimpfen. Genau das braucht der Deutsche. Keine Verantwortung & einen Sündenbock. Obs funktioniert, uns egal.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich werfe Dir nicht nur das Unwissen vor, ich belege es in x-fachen Quellen (die Du übrigens nicht bringst).



Klassischer Schaffe.
Wenn du meine Links ignorierst (z.b. das Quote des Richters über das OVG Urteil...) kann ich daran nix ändern. Scheint halt eine Art der Diskussion zu sein.
Außerdem ignoriere ich Dinge die betitelt sind wie: "Ach, Mutti sagt uns das."  Wenn du solche Titel wählst sieht das für mich nach Zeitverschwendung aus.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wer Religion als die Wurzel des Konflikts einfach so schluckt, ist ein Propagandaopfer. Der Arabische Frühling hat mit vielem zu tun, aber nichts mit Religion.



Hat niemand behauptet, aber sie wurde zu einem elementaren Teil des Konfliktes und ist HEUTE für einen Lösungsansatz nichtmehr wegzudenken. 
Religion hat den Konflikt in Syrien nicht ausgelöst, aber sie hat ihn angetrieben & geprägt. 



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es gab eine Opposition, die Assad als Diktator austauschen wollte. Demos wurden gestartet. Die syrische Polizei ist durchgedreht und schoss in die Menge. Bürgerkrieg. Die Opposition bekam anfänglich keine Hilfe, wendete sich in ihrer Not den Extremisten zu. Extremisten übernahmen die Opposition. Nun doch Waffenlieferungen aus dem Westen an Opposition, die an die Extremisten weitergereicht wurde. Der IS sieht seine Chance. Die halbe Welt fängt an Bomben abzuwerfen, es mischen sich immer mehr Parteien ein. Britische Spezialeinheiten gehen auf Menschenjagd (keine Sorge, nur die bösen Buben). Russland schaltet sich ein.
> Russland gewinnt zusammen mit dem Iran und den Resten von Assads Truppen die Oberhand. Ungeachtet westlicher Kritik besiegt man sowohl IS, als auch die sogenannte Opposition. Lediglich winzige Reste bleiben übrig, Kampfstärke: kaum messbar.



FunFact: Die "Rebellen" haben den Westen um Hilfe gebeten, der hat Abgelehnt. Schon damals haben einige (rate mal wer u.a. auch) gesagt, diese Lücke stopft jemand anders. War dann auch so, nämlich Extremisten. Ergebnis & Siegerehrung haben wir in den letzten Jahren erlebt.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das ist (zugegeben stark gestaucht) der Syrienkonflikt. Religion war nur eine Randnotiz, die durch die Extremisten/IS Einzug hielt.
> Übergeordnet war es aber ein Stellvertreterkrieg. Saudis, Amis und der restliche Westen auf der einen, Russland, Iran und Assad auf der anderen Seite. Der Westen hat verloren.



Keine Einwände. Du hast es begriffen. Religion war eine Randnotiz. Spätestens mit der Verfolgung der Yesiden durch den IS wars eben keine mehr.
Und schaut man sich die Player an:
Saudi Arabien: Wahabitisch (Sunnitisch) - Erzfeind des Iran
Iran: Schitisch, Verbündeter von Assad
Assad: Alawit (Schiit) Verbündeter des Iran

Selbst die Stellvertreterrolle ist religiös geprägt. Deswegen, du kannst sie nicht ausklammern, nicht wenn man eine Lösung sucht.


----------



## Adi1 (31. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wäre sofort dafür, dass wir es wie richtige Einwanderungsländer machen. Das hieße nämlich, dass wir erstmal gefühlt 80-90% der "eingewanderte" Leute wieder rückführen dürften, weil unqualifiziert und ungeeignet.
> 
> Damit ließe sich so manches Problem lösen. Darüber hinaus fährt vorallem Australien einen sehr guten und konsequenten Kurs gegen illegalen Einwanderer. Den dürfen wir geren sofort übernehmen.
> 
> ...



Richtig, so sehe ich das auch 

Normalerweise müssten wir doch ein Schlaraffenland sein, für hochqualifizierte topausgebildete Menschen
ausländischer Herkunft, da kommen aber sehr wenige 

Statt dessen öffnet unsere sehr geehrte Frau Bundeskanzlerin die Schleusen,
und jeder Wohlstandsflüchtling ist hier willkommen 

Da kamen z.T.  völlig unlesende/schreibende Opiumbauernsöhne aus Afghanistan,

junge Analphabeten aus Eritrea, usw. ...

Wohl soll denn das hinführen?

Die bleiben uns doch ewig ein Klotz am Bein


----------



## 4B11T (31. August 2017)

Wenigstens geht es in diesem Thread über weite Teile mal um echte Inhalte und eine halbwegs ernste Diskussion. Da überdenke ich meinen Standpunkt und mein Verständnis auch gern mal. Der "Wahlkampf" da draußen (Interviews/ Talkshows) geht nicht annähernd so tief und endet immer nur in Oberflächlichkeiten und typischem bla bla. "Gerade wir Deutschen haben eine besondere Verantwortung...", "Die AfD hat sich abermals enttarnt...", ich kann die Floskeln nicht mehr hören. Vielleicht sollte man die Spitzenkandidaten aller Coleur mal zwingen solchen Forenthreads passiv zu verfolgen.


----------



## Adi1 (31. August 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Wenigstens geht es in diesem Thread über weite Teile mal um echte Inhalte und eine halbwegs ernste Diskussion. Da überdenke ich meinen Standpunkt und mein Verständnis auch gern mal. Der "Wahlkampf" da draußen (Interviews/ Talkshows) geht nicht annähernd so tief und endet immer nur in Oberflächlichkeiten und typischem bla bla. "Gerade wir Deutschen haben eine besondere Verantwortung...", "Die AfD hat sich abermals enttarnt...", ich kann die Floskeln nicht mehr hören. Vielleicht sollte man die Spitzenkandidaten aller Coleur mal zwingen solchen Forenthreads passiv zu verfolgen.



Vlt. sollte der Wähler mal auf der Wahlliste eine dritte Stimme bekommen,

welche Pappnase sollte unbedingt abgewählt werden, mit allen Verlusten an Privilegien


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Vlt. sollte der Wähler mal auf der Wahlliste eine dritte Stimme bekommen,
> welche Pappnase sollte unbedingt abgewählt werden, mit allen Verlusten an Privilegien



Das aber gekoppelt mit einer Pflicht zur Wahl.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2017)

Wir brauchen Like und Dislike Buttons aufm Stimmzettel.


----------



## Adi1 (31. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das aber gekoppelt mit einer Pflicht zur Wahl.



Damit hätte ich kein Problem 

Ich glaube, die dritte Spalte wäre dann meterlang


----------



## Taskmaster (31. August 2017)

Mir platzt halt langsam das Hirn bei dem Quark und Deinen Versuchen, die falschen Ansichten doch noch irgendwie mit erhobenen Haupt durchzudrücken. Es wird aber nie richtiger oder irgendwie durchdachter. Eigentlich kommt nur unbelegtes "FÜHL DIE VERANTWORTUNG! Hilfe nur inkl. Selbstgeißelung. Sonst fühlt sie sich nicht echt an!"



hoffgang schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht mit Geld vormachen, ich hab Leib & Leben eingesetzt um in Krisengebieten ein "Safe & Secure Environment",die Voraussetzungen für eine Rückkehr von Flüchtlingen, zu schaffen.
> Hab ich auch schriftlich von unserer Regierung, Urkunden & Medaillen. Ich hab also aktiv daran mitgearbeitet dass Geflüchtete Personen aus Deutschland zurück in Ihre Heimat können...
> Außerdem, bitte unterlasse das mir zu unterstellen ich würde gerne Leute von "sonstwo" herholen. Das ist einfach falsch und irreführend. Ich sage, wir können niemanden abweisen der Hilfe braucht weil in seinem Land Krieg herrscht. Das sind 2 vollkommen verschiedene Dinge.


Du holst die Leute sonstwo her (oder möchtest das zumindest). Syrien ist nicht mal annähernd um die Ecke, Afrika ebenso wenig, es kommen genau die Falschen (die Starken, nicht die Schutzbedürftigen). Du hast geholfen, Flüchtlinge ZURÜCKKEHREN zu lassen. Also das genaue Gegenteil von dem, was u.a. Du hier anstrebst.
Ich kenne die Mission nicht, finde ich aber generell spannend. Schick mir halt mal Material.
Das wieder auf die Beine helfen eines kaputten Landes ist etwas Gutes, den Menschen zu helfen, sich selbst zu helfen, ebenso. Deswegen bin ich auch dafür, dass die Flüchtlinge (wo sie nun schon da sind und eigentlich bald wieder zurück müssen) vom THW und ähnlich im Wiederaufbau und Bergung/Abtragung von Schutt, ja Klassiker wie Maurern geschult werden.
Stattdessen richtet man sich aber hier ohne öffentliche Diskussion darauf ein, dass die Leute bleiben, obwohl es dafür keinerlei Grund gibt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Can refugees return to Syria, as many want them to? | Syria | Al Jazeera
> Wie gesagt, es gibt immer zwei Meinungen. Und du versteckst dich doch hinter dem OVG Urteil. Jemand anders hat entschieden, also ist Syrien sicher. Fertig, man muss nichtmehr selbst denken ob das alles so seine Richtigkeit hat, Thema erledigt.
> Dass dieses Urteil wunderbar politisch grade reinpasst, Schwamm drüber. Afghanen zurück nach Afghanistan, Syrer zurück nach Syrien. Wird schon gutgehen.



Aljazeera... netter Versuch. Gehts noch extremistischer? 
Seit die von der Muslimbruderschaft unterwandert wurden (deren Ziele kennst Du sicherlich auch? Die wollen nämlich auch gerne hier bleiben, wo sie grad mal da sind.), kann ich da leider nichts ernst nehmen. Und da steht auch irgendwie nichts handfestes. "Man hätte gehört", "einige haben erzählt..." Man müsste halt mal mit Logik ran und begreifen, dass von den Ausgereisten das Gros der Familien in Syrien und Umgebung geblieben ist.
Wenn es so etwas geben würde, wären diese ja in höchster Gefahr. Sind sie aber nicht.
Das OVG hat dazu Experten und Ortskundige gehört und eine Abwägung getroffen, ein Urteil gefällt. Das ist eben weit mehr, als Du oder ich können.
Ich brauche mich da nicht verstecken, sondern einfach nur an die Tatsachen halten. Außerdem ist (trotz aller Propaganda, die gestreut wurde) das Ziel Assads kein Genozid oder ähnlich. Wäre auch schwer bei der Diversität seiner Bevölkerung.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Klar geht das. Kostet aber Geld & benötigt die Ressourcen. Schau dir mal an wie Flüchtlingslager zZ aussehen. Weit von deinem Ideal entfernt & nur mit deinem tollen Geldberg nicht behebbar.


Wäre es. Es gibt nur keinen Geldberg, der da niederprasselt, das Budget wurde nie signifikant erhöht. Man hat die Überweisungen zwar wieder hochgefahren, aber das UNHCR ist eben nicht nur für Syrien zuständig, die Organisation massiv unterfinanziert. Es hat halt niemand die Beträge in die Hand genommen. Könnte Merkel auch schwerlich begründen, warum nach den 40mrd. pro Jahr hier noch mal so viel an den UNHCR wandert. Diese Gelegenheit wurde (zumindest dort und für diesen Moment) schlicht verpasst.
Zumindest im Fall Syrien wird es wohl auch keine weitere geben, weil der Konflikt sich gerade auflöst.

Für ganz Schwarzafrika (das ist eine andere Baustelle) hat man dieses Jahr ein Budget von ca. 3mrd. GANZ... AFRIKA. Gleichzeitig überfluten die verblendeten Globalisten den Afrikanischen Kontinent mit hocheffizient hergestellten Produkten (TK-Huhn, Milchpulver, etc. pp ) und unterbieten die örtlichen Bauern um ein Vielfaches.
Ist klar, dass es da besch... aussieht?
Man muss sich halt mal fragen, was Merkelchen da genau an Fluchtursachen bekämpft. Momentan tut sie jedenfalls absolut gar nichts.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch? Ich soll nicht differenzieren können weil ich das von Dir genannte konkrete Beispiel als schlecht erachte?
> Es gibt genügend UN Missionen mit sehr großem Wert & auch Syrien hätte eine vernünftige UN Mission verdient. Aber halt nicht mit Soldaten aus Dritte Welt Ländern oder Staaten mit sunnitischer Staatsreligion. DAS ist die Differenzierung die Notwendig ist / wäre.



Das ist ein Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleich, der einfach so stark hinkt und mit dieser Situation völlig unvergleichbar ist. Der Krieg in Syrien ist keine ethnische Säuberung. Wie/wo/wieso/warum... alles x-fach durchgesprochen.
Aber noch mal: die Religion ist völlig wumpe. Gerade in Syrien, weil die Syrer das Zusammenleben (selbst mit Juden, was da ja keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr ist, hierzulande aber leider auch nicht) hinbekommen. Oder wie erklärst Du mir, dass sie hier bei den Kreuzrittern wunderbar gedeihen, wir quasi magische Anziehungskräfte besitzen?
Im Endeffekt ist die Pritsche und der gefüllte Magen inkl. Schutz wichtiger als "Duhu, lieber UN-Soldat?! Glaubst Du an Mohamed oder an Scientology?" Gerade Syrern (echten und nicht die, die sich hier als solche so zahlreich Registrieren lassen) ist das eben nicht sonderlich wichtig.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist so zynisch, v.a. wenn man bedenkt dass du damit sagst, die Ziele der Türkei sind vollkommen egal solange sie in Syrien Frieden bringen...
> Jap, die Türkei bringt den Kurden in Syrien Frieden. Per Rohrpost 105 & 120mm. Aber passt ins Bild. Grobe Vorschläge machen, keinen Blick fürs Detail. Hauptsache WIR sind die Belastung los und wir haben jemanden auf den wirs schieben können wenns schiefgeht.
> Wenn die 3 Staaten das durchführen & Erdogan lässt mal wieder Kurden bombardieren, dann können wir uns hier treffen und über den Bösen DönerDiktator schimpfen. Genau das braucht der Deutsche. Keine Verantwortung & einen Sündenbock. Obs funktioniert, uns egal.


Das ist per se erst mal egal. Daran ist nichts zynisches. Zynisch ist es, ständig irgendwelche wirkungslosen Appelle in die Kameras zu salbabern und dabei genau zu wissen, dass sie nichts bringen, man noch im selben Jahr die Hilfe für das UNHCR halbiert.
Wenn das Töten endet, kann man reden. Den moralischen Luxus, den Du Dir wieder herausnimmst, kann man sich dort schwerlich leisten.
Und ich frage noch mal: warum WIR diese Belastung unbedingt so tragen müssen, wie DU es Dir wünschst. Wie und wo den Menschen geholfen wird, sollte doch völlig egal sein? Es muss ihnen geholfen werden und eben auch so, dass die Relationen stimmen.
Niemand hat was davon, wenn wir den Bach runter gehen (siehe deutschen Sonderkonjunktur; der Abgasskandal könnte da schon reichen, wir die Verpflichtungen nicht mehr einfach in andere Jahrzehnte buchen), wir Terror und Chaos importieren, weil wir nicht mal die Dialekte unterscheiden, Extremisten identifizieren können, eine noch nie versuchte Anstrengung für eine Integration auf uns nehmen, die so gar nicht gelingen kann (und auch von den Ankömmlingen oft gar nicht gewollt wird).
Ich hatte das Interview einer BAMF-Mitarbeiterin bereits verlinkt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Klassischer Schaffe.
> Wenn du meine Links ignorierst (z.b. das Quote des Richters über das OVG Urteil...) kann ich daran nix ändern. Scheint halt eine Art der Diskussion zu sein.
> Außerdem ignoriere ich Dinge die betitelt sind wie: "Ach, Mutti sagt uns das."  Wenn du solche Titel wählst sieht das für mich nach Zeitverschwendung aus.



Ich hab halt keine Ahnung, wer oder was ein Schaffe ist. Aber es kann jeder Deine Beiträge hier lesen und schauen, wer Behauptungen aufstellt und wer diese dann auch wirklich durchgehend belegt. Die Faulen brauchen nur die blau hervorgehobenen Zeilen zählen oder nach Quotes ohne Username suchen. Nach 10 Sekunden weiß man Bescheid. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Hat niemand behauptet, aber sie wurde zu einem elementaren Teil des Konfliktes und ist HEUTE für einen Lösungsansatz nichtmehr wegzudenken.
> Religion hat den Konflikt in Syrien nicht ausgelöst, aber sie hat ihn angetrieben & geprägt.



Nein, hat sie nicht. Der Angriff des IS war ein Aufgesetzter Konflikt. Da ging es nie um Religion. Der IS wollte Assad nicht auslöschen, weil er auf die falsche Weise an Allah glaubt, sie wollten schlicht Gebiet für ihr Kalifat. Da ist nichts religiöses hinter. [Anm. 18:08 Uhr und bevor Du Dich dran aufhängst: Ja, ein wenig ungeschickt formuliert, da Gottesstaat. Schon klar, aber der Hintergrund ist eben keine Rückeroberung irgendwelcher Reliquien oder ein religiöser Konflikt mit Assad oder ähnlich, sondern eine schlichte Landnahme.]



hoffgang schrieb:


> FunFact: Die "Rebellen" haben den Westen um Hilfe gebeten, der hat Abgelehnt. Schon damals haben einige (rate mal wer u.a. auch) gesagt, diese Lücke stopft jemand anders. War dann auch so, nämlich Extremisten. Ergebnis & Siegerehrung haben wir in den letzten Jahren erlebt.


Deinen FunFact hatte ich erwähnt. Siehe: "Die Opposition bekam anfänglich keine Hilfe, wendete sich in ihrer Not den Extremisten zu. Extremisten übernahmen die Opposition. Nun doch Waffenlieferungen aus dem Westen an Opposition, die an die Extremisten weitergereicht wurde."
Du zitierst es ja sogar. 
Anstrengend.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Keine Einwände. Du hast es begriffen. Religion war eine Randnotiz. Spätestens mit der Verfolgung der Yesiden durch den IS wars eben keine mehr.
> Und schaut man sich die Player an:
> Saudi Arabien: Wahabitisch (Sunnitisch) - Erzfeind des Iran
> Iran: Schitisch, Verbündeter von Assad
> ...


Danke, dass ich was begreife.   Ich gebe dir ja nur seit zwei Tagen Nachhilfe in allem.
Die Jesiden sind nur eine von vielen Gruppen die (wie auch Christen) durch den IS verfolgt werden. Der Krieg in Syrien ist kein Krieg zwischen dem IS und Assad. Der Syrenkonflikt ist Folge des arabischen Frühlings und hat rein gar nichts mit dem IS zu tun.
Der IS kam später, nutzte die Situation. Wie ein Geier, der das verendende Beutetier beharkt.
Der Konflikt mit dem IS ist ein eigenes Kapitel. 
Der Stellvertreterkrieg ist auch nicht aus religiösen Gründen so geführt worden. Denn das passt halt hinten und vorne nicht. Die russisch Orthodoxie und das amerikanische Christentum passen da nämlich schwerlich hinein. Die Bande gehen weit über das Religiöse hinaus. Russland ist seit Ewigkeiten Schutzmacht von Syrien (und teilweise des Irans).
Es geht um Vorherrschaft, strategisch unabdingbare Orte, Unmengen an Öl, ... Religion ist wenn überhaupt dann vorgeschoben. Die Saudis sind in ihrer religiösen Auffassung zu 98% mit dem IS Deckungsgleich. Wenn es um Religion gegangen wäre, wäre der IS in Öl-Dollarn quasi ertrunken und würde sich heute über ganz Syrien und den Irak erstrecken.
Er ist aber quasi besiegt.


----------



## Taskmaster (1. September 2017)

Vielleicht mal für die, die noch immer nicht gemerkt haben, was abgeht und welcher Mittel man sich bedient, um Kritiker und Problemaufzeiger der momentanen Politik und am Islam in die Mangel zu nehmen, zum Schweigen zu bringen (ich gehe jetzt mal nicht davon aus, dass das über die normalen Medien transportiert werden wird):

24 Minuten gegen ARD Fake News – Ein Film von Imad Karim

Wer ist Imad Karim?

Von Anfang bis Ende sehen. Zwar hat er einmal wohl etwas falsch verstanden (wer an die entsprechende Stelle kommt und sich fragt, ob das wirklich verboten wurde, guckt in den Spoiler), aber ansonsten belegt er ja eigentlich alles selbst.



Spoiler



Die wertende Berichterstattung wurde natürlich nicht verboten. Bei der ARD wollte man auf den Begriff nur in der Tagesschau (nicht im gesamten Programm) verzichten: „Tagesschau“ nennt AfD nicht mehr „rechtspopulistisch“ - WELT
Kann man heute aber auch als "Fake News" ansehen, denn es wird trotz dieser Ankündigung des Chefredakteurs weiterhin getan.



Wenn die 4. Gewalt so abgeht, es quasi gar kein hiesiges Medium mit etwas Verbreitung mehr für nötig hält, anders als links/linksextrem zu denken und kritisch zu berichten (wie gesagt: hier denkt doch jeder noch, dass in Syrien der "totale Krieg" läuft und Hitler Assad perrsönlich mit dem Panzer durch die Orte pest und alle tötet, die nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen sind), dann ist es auch kein Wunder, dass die Bevölkerung (gewollt) einfach keinen Plan hat und völlig blind in die Wahlen stolpert.

Alleine, dass der Wahlkampf auf dem inhaltlichen Niveau eines Kindergartens geführt wird, obwohl es so dringende Themen gibt, die die nahe, mittlere und ferne Zukunft massiv umgestalten werden, sollte jeden aufhorchen lassen.
Mutti schweigt einfach oder drischt Phrasen und alle sind völlig begeistert.


----------



## Grestorn (1. September 2017)

Da hat jemand verstanden, was Fake News sind...

</Sarkamus>


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. September 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und da geht sie hin die Würde des Menschen.



Also doch, die Würde des Menschen ist nur gewahrt, wenn wir jeden reinlassen, oder wie soll man das verstehen?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenn alle anderen nicht helfen, dann lassen die Deutschen das auch sein. Ist ja egal, so Flüchtlinge, die kommen ja alleine zurecht.



Welche "Flüchtlinge"? Die Flucht war beendet, als sie ihr Land verlassen hatten. Nachdem sie in Sicherheit waren, war jedes weitere Land, dass sie betreten hatten, nichts anderes als Wirtschaftsflucht (so gesehen ja doch ne Flucht ).



hoffgang schrieb:


> Deine tolle Haltung geht halt komplett am Problem vorbei. Niemand spricht davon "alle aufzunehmen", es geht darum Menschen in Not angemessen zu helfen.
> Und wenn das niemand unserer sicheren Drittstaatennachbarn tut, was dann? Alle einfach auf der Balkanroute erfrieren lassen?



Wozu überhaupt was tun? Die Leute sind vor dem Krieg in ihrem Heimatland geflohen, dass ist nachvollziehbar. Aber vor diesem Krieg waren sie bereits sicher, als sie Syrien verlassen hatten. Alles danach war nurnoch Wirtschaftsflucht. Wozu das unterstützen?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Kaaruzo, also lass uns die Menschen aussperren und gucken zu, wie sie vor unseren Barrikaden und im Meer verrecken.



Ich muss in Geografe echt geschlafen haben. Offenbar liegen Deutschland und Syrien direkt am Mittelmeer. Gibt offensichtlich keine Länder dazwischen.


----------



## Grestorn (1. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich muss in Geografe echt geschlafen haben. Offenbar liegen Deutschland und Syrien direkt am Mittelmeer. Gibt offensichtlich keine Länder dazwischen.



Was ändert die geografische Lage daran? Bist Du der Meinung, dass man das Problem einfach den unmittelbar betroffenen Anliegerländer überlassen kann und zusieht, wie dort das Chaos ausbricht? Und die Tatsache, dass die Menschen absaufen, ist völlig unabhängig davon, ob wir nun eine Mittelmeerküste haben oder nicht. 

Ich finde solche Beiträge schlicht unerträglich zynisch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. September 2017)

Es geht darum, dass diese Leute vor Krieg fliehen. Das ist relativ schnell getan. Alles danach ist nur noch Wirtschaftsflucht. Das müssen wir nicht unterstützen.

Und die Leute saufen doch deshalb ab, weil sie sich auf den Weg machen (unter anderem weil sich rumgesprochen hat, wie lasch Deutschland abschiebt). Erst durch unsere Anreize gehen diese Menschen das Risiko ein. Da muss man ansetzen. Keine Leistungen mehr für Leute ohne Papiere. Keine Geldleistungen mehr, nur noch Sachleistungen. Kein Einlass ins Land, sondern erst in grenznahe Lager, bis das Ayslverfahren geprüft ist. Wenn das Verfahren negativ beschieden ist, sofort abschieben, ohne Vorankündigung. Es gäbe Möglichkeiten.

Die anderen Länder schaffen es ja auch, für die ganzen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge unattraktiv zu sein.


----------



## Poulton (1. September 2017)

Woher kommt eigentlich dieser unerschütterliche Glaube, dass "alle" nur nach Europa wollen?

Migration: Auf nach Europa? Nein, nach Afrika | ZEIT ONLINE
"Milliarden gegen Migration": Von Sudafrika lernen | tagesschau.de


Und in Anbetracht das vor 25 Jahren Rostock-Lichtenhagen war: Rechtsextremismus: Von Rostock-Lichtenhagen zu Freital | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Grestorn (1. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass diese Leute vor Krieg fliehen. Das ist relativ schnell getan. Alles danach ist nur noch Wirtschaftsflucht. Das müssen wir nicht unterstützen.



Doch, genau dann wenn die Nachbarländer nicht in der Lage sind, die Flüchtlinge zu am Leben zu erhalten und diese deswegen weiterflüchten. 

Natürlich hätte man die Wahl gehabt, rechtzeitig sinnvoll und umfangreich zu helfen, erst in Libyen, Türkei, Italien und Griechenland. Aber das war weder politisch noch vom Volk gewollt. Jetzt drücken die Menschen, die einfach überleben wollen, nach Zentraleuropa. Und daran ist jeder in Europa mitschuld. Es kann nicht sein, dass D alleine die Last trägt, auch das ist klar. D.h. Deutschland muss klare Kante zeigen und sich auch mal auf die Seite von Italien und Griechenland stellen, die die Hauptlast tragen zur Zeit, und Ländern wie Polen, Ungarn und GB mal klare Grenzen setzen. Aber das wäre ja schlecht für die Wirtschaft und das diplomatische Verhältnis.


----------



## Taskmaster (1. September 2017)

Wenn man jegliche Hilfe tatsächlich unterlässt, (wie bereits erwähnt) nur in die Kamera von "politischen Lösungen" und "Bekämpfung der Fluchtursachen" sabbelt, dann aber im selben Moment weiß, dass man selbst die Hilfen an den UNHCR halbieren wird, dann ist das auch meiner Meinung nach zynisch. Dafür wird man aber scheinbar wiedergewählt. Was irgendwie noch zynischer ist.

Hätte man die Nachbarländer bei der humanitären Aufgabe unterstützt, das UNHCR nicht völlig absichtlich ignoriert (27.06.2015, drei Monate vor der merkelschen "Ich weiß nicht, was ich tun soll! Bin ich ganz alleine mit der Entscheidung? Dann weiß ich nicht... ich mache lieber gar nicht."
Zitat:


> Laut Alexander wollte die Regierung nur eine Woche nach der Grenzöffnung am 4. September die Grenzen wieder schließen. Es wurden Polizeieinheiten an die Grenzen verlegt. Doch es fand sich keiner, der den vorliegenden Befehl verantwortet hätte. Im Kanzleramt fürchtete man die schrecklichen Bilder, die entstanden wären. Also ließ man es bleiben.


), dann wäre es nie so weit gekommen.

Für zynisch halte ich übrigens eine gewisse Art von Sarkasmus. Denn berechtigte Kritik ist eben keine Fake News. Warum wurde denn bis dato kein Fake News-Gesetz verabschiedet, dafür aber ein NetzDG, das den Normalo in die Mangel nimmt? Warum wurden denn nicht zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen? Weil faktisch jede News zur Fake News werden kann, weil sich die Informationen ständig verändern, man ohne das Risiko einzugehen, einer Ente aufzusitzen, nichts mehr berichten könnte, die Verlage und Onlineauftritte quasi mit Anzeigen überflutet würden.
Auch wäre eine tendenziöse Berichterstattung schnell ein schmaler Grad, der juristisch schwerlich auszuleuchten ist.
(Oder weil das Problem Fake News gar nicht so gigantisch ist: Hate-Speech-Gesetz: Regierung kennt keine einzige strafbare Falschnachricht - Golem.de )
Aber wie man das Linke aus der Historie so kennt (oder sich mal auf der Welt just umsieht [ganz aktuell das Thema Venezuela], wirst auch Du bald Bekanntschaft mit dieser neuen Art des Linksfaschismus machen. Denn so Linientreu, wie diese Ideologen die Menschen und ihre Gedanken und Meinungen über ihren Kurs haben möchten, ist niemand.
Das sollten Dir die Millionen Toten aus den Gulags dieser Welt Nachts ins Ohr flüstern.


"Wenn der Faschismus wiederkehrt, wird er nicht sagen: «Ich bin der Faschismus» Nein, er wird sagen: «Ich bin der Antifaschismus»"
- Ignazio Silone


> Im Exil wandelte sich Silones politische Haltung. Durch seine Position als Vertreter der italienischen Kommunisten bei der Komintern konnte er den Aufstieg Stalins und die damit verbundene Ausgrenzung innerparteilicher Gegner Stalins aus nächster Nähe miterleben. So war er zwischen 1927 und 1929 bei den Sitzungen anwesend, auf denen die Positionen Leo Trotzkis, Nikolai Bucharins und anderer vermeintlicher Stalingegner verurteilt wurden. Silone schloss sich diesen Verurteilungen nicht an. Aus Enttäuschung über die mangelnde Toleranz und Offenheit brach er mit der kommunistischen Bewegung und dem Kommunismus, was dann im Sommer 1931 auch zu seinem Parteiaustritt führte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Doch, genau dann wenn die Nachbarländer nicht in der Lage sind, die Flüchtlinge zu am Leben zu erhalten und diese deswegen weiterflüchten.



Wo kann man "Flüchtlinge" nicht am Leben erhalten? 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Jetzt drücken die Menschen, die einfach überleben wollen, nach Zentraleuropa.



Was für eine unglaubwürdige Übertreibung. Wo sind die Menschen denn am "überleben" gehindert?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sein, dass D alleine die Last trägt, auch das ist klar. D.h. Deutschland muss klare Kante zeigen und sich auch mal auf die Seite von Italien und Griechenland stellen, die die Hauptlast tragen zur Zeit, und Ländern wie Polen, Ungarn und GB mal klare Grenzen setzen. Aber das wäre ja schlecht für die Wirtschaft und das diplomatische Verhältnis.



Aber außer Deutschland will das in Europa niemand. Sollen wir jetzt den übrigen Länder unseren falschen Kurs aufzwingen? Warum schließen wir uns nicht dem übrigen Kurs an? Wir sind der politische Geisterfahrer, nicht die anderen.


----------



## Grestorn (1. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber außer Deutschland will das in Europa niemand. Sollen wir jetzt den übrigen Länder unseren falschen Kurs aufzwingen? Warum schließen wir uns nicht dem übrigen Kurs an? Wir sind der politische Geisterfahrer, nicht die anderen.



Weil dann 100.000e oder Millionen sterben. Was ist der falsche Kurs und was der richtige? Bestimmst Du das? Oder Orban & Co.?


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Weil dann 100.000e oder Millionen sterben. Was ist der falsche Kurs und was der richtige? Bestimmst Du das? Oder Orban & Co.?



Was für eine unglaubwürdige Übertreibung. Wo sterben denn bitte 100.000 oder Millionen Menschen z.B. in der Türkei oder dem Libanon? Oder Jordanien? 

Was der falsche oder richtige Kurs ist, bestimmt wohl die Mehrheit der europäischen Länder und nicht Frau Merkel. Und die Mehrheit der europäischen Länder will das nunmal nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (1. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was für eine unglaubwürdige Übertreibung. Wo sterben denn bitte 100.000 oder Millionen Menschen z.B. in der Türkei oder dem Libanon? Oder Jordanien?



Syrien: Doppelt so viele Tote wie bisher angenommen | ZEIT ONLINE

Wenn die Menschen nicht flüchten, dann sterben sie. Wenn man sie nicht versorgt, dann verhungern sie. Wenn sie keine Unterkunft haben, dann erfrieren sie im Winter. So einfach ist das. 

Ich kann der Meinung sein, dass es nicht richtig ist, Menschen sterben zu lassen, obwohl man ihnen durchaus helfen könnte, wenn einem der eigene Luxus und die Bequemlichkeit nicht so viel wichtiger wäre. Und da ist es unter dem Strich scheißegal, was die Mehrheit denkt, ich werde von dieser Meinung nicht abrücken. Natürlich muss man in einer Demokratie die Meinung der Mehrheit akzeptieren, man muss sie aber nicht richtig finden oder sich ihr deswegen anschließen.


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2017)

Hilfe hat (ebenso wie Länder) Grenzen.
Man kann nicht Abermillionen von Flüchtlingen ohne Vorkehrungen und ohne ausreichend Kapzitäten zur Integration und voherige Abklärung in die europäischen Länder lassen.
Ich bin irgendwo noch einverstanden damit, dass man sie lieber hierher holt, als sie in der Türkei oder in Griechenland sich langsam aufschaufeln zu lassen, aber einfach herzugehen und zu sagen, "Ja alle sind willkommen", während die Behörden und Hilfskräfte aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen, dann sorry, sowas geht nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Syrien: Doppelt so viele Tote wie bisher angenommen | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Wenn die Menschen nicht flüchten, dann sterben sie. Wenn man sie nicht versorgt, dann verhungern sie. Wenn sie keine Unterkunft haben, dann erfrieren sie im Winter. So einfach ist das.
> 
> Ich kann der Meinung sein, dass es nicht richtig ist, Menschen sterben zu lassen, obwohl man ihnen durchaus helfen könnte, wenn einem der eigene Luxus und die Bequemlichkeit nicht so viel wichtiger wäre. Und da ist es unter dem Strich scheißegal, was die Mehrheit denkt, ich werde von dieser Meinung nicht abrücken. Natürlich muss man in einer Demokratie die Meinung der Mehrheit akzeptieren, man muss sie aber nicht richtig finden oder sich ihr deswegen anschließen.



Das die Leute in Syrien sterben, bestreitet doch keiner. Aber wenn sie Syrien verlassen habne, sind sie in Sicherheit. Wieveiel Tote gibt es denn bisher in Jordanien, Libanon oder der Türkei unter den Flüchtlingen? Tu doch nciht so als wären diese Menschen vom Tode bedroht und nur bei uns sicher.


----------



## Grestorn (2. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [...]aber einfach herzugehen und zu sagen, "Ja alle sind willkommen", während die Behörden und Hilfskräfte aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen, dann sorry, sowas geht nicht.



Auch wenn man das immer wieder unterstellt, das hat eigentlich niemand so gesagt und auch niemand gemeint.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das die Leute in Syrien sterben, bestreitet doch keiner. Aber wenn sie Syrien verlassen habne, sind sie in Sicherheit. Wieveiel Tote gibt es denn bisher in Jordanien, Libanon oder der Türkei unter den Flüchtlingen? Tu doch nciht so als wären diese Menschen vom Tode bedroht und nur bei uns sicher.



Also ein PAL? Was meinst Du, was passiert, wenn sich die Millionen Menschen dort stauen? Niemand stirbt?

Unterstellst Du ernsthaft allen Flüchtlingen, die hier angekommen sind, sie wären reine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge? Ich hab eher den Eindruck, Du machst Dir die Realität so, damit Du Dein Gewissen beruhigen kannst.


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. September 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und da geht sie hin die Würde des Menschen.



Die Würde des Menschen, das ich nicht lache. Wenn es um Würde gegangen wäre, dann hätten wir dort unten nicht die Opposition unterstützt, sondern Assad an der Macht gelassen.
Denn dann wäre es dort unten ruhig geblieben und es hätte keiner Aufnahme von Menschen bedurft.



> Stimmt, wenn alle anderen nicht helfen, dann lassen die Deutschen das auch sein. Ist ja egal, so Flüchtlinge, die kommen ja alleine zurecht.



Ja die Hilfe von Uns ist ja großartig. Kaum Gelder für Flüchtlingscamps locker machen oder für die Wahrung des Friedens, sondern schön in Syrien mitzündeln und die Gegner nach Deutschland einladen und da verköstigen.



> Stimmt, wenn alle anderen nicht helfen, dann lassen die Deutschen das auch sein. Ist ja egal, so Flüchtlinge, die kommen ja alleine zurecht.



Die flüchten aber lange die Flüchtlinge, durch x Länder bis sie dann in Deutschland sind.



> Nur, den Bürgerkrieg gegen Machthaber Assad gibt es immernoch,



Es gab nie einen aus der Bevölkerung heraus geführten Bürgerkrieg gegen Assad. Das ist kein Bürgerkrieg, sondern ein Stellvertreterkrieg, von außen angezettelt.
Syrien war fast säkular und ziemlich frei. Sogar Ausschnitt konnten die Frauen auf der Straße tragen und Minderheiten wurden nicht verfolgt.



> Nur hin und wieder dauerts ein wenig bis eine Rückkehr möglich ist und es soll Fälle geben, da lösen sich Konflikte nicht von allein. Sollen wir (Deutschland, EU, NATO) uns aktiv daran beteiligen den Konflikt in Syrien zu beenden?



Na wir könnten weit mehr für die leidende Bevölkerung dort unten tun und hätten auch früher schon tun können, indem man sich um den IS und die Terroristen gekümmert hätte die das Land destabilisiert haben.
Aber ne, lieber schaut man zu wie die mit uns verbündeten Länder Waffen und Kämpfer dorthin entsenden und wir und die USA reiben sich die Hände um durch das von Assad getilgte Land dann kommode Pipelines bauen zu können.
Aber das wird von dir natürlich wieder nicht gesehen, frei nach dem Motto das bösen Mannes der weggeputscht werden muss und das um jeden Preis.
Die gleiche Diskussion hatten wir schon über Afghanistan und die Sowjetunion. Lieber die Sowjets als die Terroristen, aber nein, denn man kämpft im Westen nur für edle Ziele.


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Denn dann wäre es dort unten ruhig geblieben und es hätte keiner Aufnahme von Menschen bedurft.


Quatsch.
Assad hat Regime-Gegner einbuchten und "verschwinden" lassen.
Ein Großteil der Flüchtlinge aus Syrien, die vor dem IS herkamen, sind nicht vor dem Krieg sondern vor Assad geflohen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Also ein PAL? Was meinst Du, was passiert, wenn sich die Millionen Menschen dort stauen? Niemand stirbt?



Ganz konkret. Wieviele Menschen, die aus Syrien geflüchtet sind, sind bisher im Libanon, der Türkei oder Jordanien gestorben? 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Unterstellst Du ernsthaft allen Flüchtlingen, die hier angekommen sind, sie wären reine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge? Ich hab eher den Eindruck, Du machst Dir die Realität so, damit Du Dein Gewissen beruhigen kannst.



Natürlich sind es Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, was sollen sie sonst sein? Das die Leute in Syrien vor dem Krieg und dem Terror fliehen, ist absolut nachvollziehbar. Nur dieses Ziel haben sie lange vor Deutschland, ja lange vor Europa erreicht. Also was bleibt dann noch übrig als Grund nach Europa weiterzugehen? Doch wohl wirtschaftliche Gründe, oder nicht? Ergo Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Weil dann 100.000e oder Millionen sterben. Was ist der falsche Kurs und was der richtige? Bestimmst Du das? Oder Orban & Co.?



Eigentlich ist die Nato und Europa und der Westen für den ganzen Schlamassel verantwortlich. Kriege anzetteln, Oppositionen unterstützen, arabischer Frühling for the ass, UNHCR Hilfen kürzen, Merkel ladet alle ein und schafft falsche Anreize und destabilisiert damit auch schleichend Deutschland und Europa.

Man hätte auch diese ganzen Gelder die dafür berappt werden müssen für Entwicklungshilfe und eine UN Mission ausgeben können und die Schweinerei da unten beenden können, oder zumindest Schutzzonen für die Menschen errichten können.
Aber nein das braucht man alles nicht. Lieber liefert man weiter Waffen und unterstützt schleichend die sich radikalisierende Opposition die schnell nur noch aus lauter vom Westen finanzierten Söldner bestand und tut dann so als würde man den Flüchtlingen wirklich helfen.

Wieso gibt es eigentlich diese Flüchtlingskrise? Niemand schielt auf die Ursachen und behebt sie oder hat sie kommen sehen.
Irak, Afghanistan, Syrien, Lybien alles vermeidbare und sinnlose Kriege/Stellvertreterkriege.
Nebenbei unterstütze Merkel den Irakkrieg und jetzt kauft man ihr ab sie will den Flüchtlingen helfen.
Tut sie eben nicht, die scheißt auf die Flüchtlinge und macht nebenbei Deutschland noch kaputt, vermutlich im den Faschismus nach dem Motto Deutschland über alles wieder einzuführen.
Nebenbei kostete das auch noch Großbrittanien. Die steigen jetzt aus und da gibts dann noch schöne Streitereien. Wäre auch vermeidbar gewesen ohne diese Flüchtlingskrise.
Man könnte Merkel auch die Krisenmacherin nennen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Quatsch.
> Assad hat Regime-Gegner einbuchten und "verschwinden" lassen.
> Ein Großteil der Flüchtlinge aus Syrien, die vor dem IS herkamen, sind nicht vor dem Krieg sondern vor Assad geflohen.



Ja klar die fliehen vor Assad, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo Russland eingegriffen hat, hieß es in den Medien man fliehe vor dem IS und danach floh man dann vor Assad, weil sonst würde man sich ja Assad anbiedern.
Der muss ja der schlimme Finger sein und denn reibt ZON der Lesern manipulierte Umfragewerte unter die Nase und alles ist perfekt.
Sry aber die wenigsten glauben diesen Schwachsinn noch, viele Syrer kehren aktuell wieder nach Syrien zurück.


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja klar die fliehen vor Assad, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo Russland eingegriffen hat, hieß es in den Medien man fliehe vor dem IS und danach floh man dann vor Assad, weil sonst würde man sich ja Assad anbiedern.
> Der muss ja der schlimme Finger sein und denn reibt ZON der Lesern manipulierte Umfragewerte unter die Nase und alles ist perfekt.


Was redest du jetzt von "Umfragewerten"?
Assad ging schon lange for dem Bürgerkrieg gegen Regimegegner vor, hat sie, ähnlich wie Gaddafi in Lybien, verschleppen und vermutlich foltern und umbringen lassen.
Glaubst du der Typ ist ein Vorzeigedemokrat?


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was redest du jetzt von "Umfragewerten"?



Weil die wichtig sind um zu verstehen wieso die Leute "flohen" und die flohen nicht vor Assad, sondern primär vor den kriegerischen Handlungen beider Seiten.



> Assad ging schon lange for dem Bürgerkrieg gegen Regimegegner vor


Ach nein, welches Land das nicht so wirklich demokratisch ist, geht denn nicht gegen Regimegegner vor, das ist ja was ganz neues.
Assad wusste natürlich dass ein Putsch in Vorbereitung war.



> hat sie, ähnlich wie Gaddafi in Lybien, verschleppen und vermutlich foltern und umbringen lassen.



Ach wenn wir Gaddafi noch hätten, das wären schöne Zeiten.



> Glaubst du der Typ ist ein Vorzeigedemokrat?



Haben wir in Afghanistan, Irak, Lybien oder generell nach dem arabischen Frühling Vorzeigedemokraten an der Macht?
Meh. Nimm dir ein Beispiel an Hoffgang, dem ists recht wenn Terroristen für die vermeintliche Dmokratie kämpfen.
Demokratie gibts nur so lange ie die richtigen an der Macht sind, sind es die falschen, wird sie sowieso aufgelöst oder unterwandert.


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2017)

Ach, ich wusste dass das kommt, wieder die alte Mär, dass jeder, der ursprünglich gegen Assad opportuniert hat, automatisch ein Terrorist war.

Das heißt also, dass die syrischen Familien, die zu Anfangs noch zu uns kamen, allesamt gewalttätige, terroristische Rebellen waren.


----------



## JePe (2. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ach wenn wir Gaddafi noch hätten, das wären schöne Zeiten.



Du solltest schon ehrlicher formulieren:

_Wenn *die* al-Gaddafi noch haetten, das waeren fuer *uns* schoene Zeiten._

Denn genau darum geht es einigen hier - shice drauf, wie es denen da unten geht; Hauptsache, das Elend schwappt nicht ueber´s Mittelmeer bis zu uns. Was erstens eine weder beweis- noch widerlegbare Behauptung ist und zweitens von einer eher-nicht-so humanistischen Grundhaltung zeugt.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. September 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Du solltest schon ehrlicher formulieren:
> 
> _Wenn *die* al-Gaddafi noch haetten, das waeren fuer *uns* schoene Zeiten._
> 
> Denn genau darum geht es einigen hier - shice drauf, wie es denen da unten geht; Hauptsache, das Elend schwappt nicht ueber´s Mittelmeer bis zu uns. Was erstens eine weder beweis- noch widerlegbare Behauptung ist und zweitens von einer eher-nicht-so humanistischen Grundhaltung zeugt.



Humanismus ist was schönes, aber Humanismus muss man sich in einer kapitalistischen Gesellschaft nunmal auch leisten können. 
Den gerade der Kapitalismus ist und will eigentlich genau das Gegenteil von humanistisch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Assad ging schon lange for dem Bürgerkrieg gegen Regimegegner vor, hat sie, ähnlich wie Gaddafi in Lybien, verschleppen und vermutlich foltern und umbringen lassen.
> Glaubst du der Typ ist ein Vorzeigedemokrat?



Ach und Assad ist in der Gegend damit alleine? Welches Land im Nahen Osten ist denn bitte nicht so aufgebaut?

In keinem Land, dass wir "demokratisiert" haben (Afghanistan, Irak oder Lybien) ist es heute besser, als unter ihrem Diktator. Warum soll mit Syrien ein weiterer failed state dazukommen?

Lieber ein Syrien unter Assad, als ein Syrien unter dem IS (oder Al-Kaida, der Al-Nusra-Front oder was da sonst noch so an "moderaten Rebellen" rumgeistert).


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2017)

Es ging gerade nicht um die Gesamtsituation, sondern darum, ob jeder, der gegen Assad protestiert hatte, automatisch Terrorist war/ist.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es ging gerade nicht um die Gesamtsituation, sondern darum, ob jeder, der gegen Assad protestiert hatte, automatisch Terrorist war/ist.



Na ja, jeder, der gegen Erdogan ist, ist ein Terrorist.
Von daher kannst du das auf Assad ummünzen. Sind ja vom Kern her beides die gleichen Typen.
Der eine hat nur noch keine Fassbomben gebaut und der andere ist konsequenter beim Einsperren von Oppositionellen. 

Aber was hat das mit der Bundestagswahl zu tun?
Interessant ist doch hier, wie langweilig Merkel dieses Mal beim TV Duell rüber kommt. 
Ob sie den Schnarchlappen von vor 4 Jahren toppen kann?


----------



## Tengri86 (2. September 2017)

Ich interessiere mich ja nur mehr  für Gesundheit und Soziales...und da sieht es sehr  mau aus.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich ja nur mehr  für Gesundheit und Soziales...und da sieht es sehr  mau aus.



Na ja, In Sachen Gesundheit hat sowieso keiner mehr Ideen, wie man das System so gestalten kann, dass der Patient im Mittelpunkt steht.
Aktuell stehen die Gewinne der Pharmakonzerne im Mittelpunkt.


----------



## efdev (2. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aktuell stehen die Gewinne der Pharmakonzerne im Mittelpunkt.



Und die der Krankenhäuser zwar nicht überall aber leider immer mal wieder, wenn der Patient auch nur noch Ware ist toll ist es dann wenn schlechte Ware einfach weiter geschoben wird


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Und die der Krankenhäuser zwar nicht überall aber leider immer mal wieder, wenn der Patient auch nur noch Ware ist toll ist es dann wenn schlechte Ware einfach weiter geschoben wird


Da kommen doch narzisstische Krankenpfleger zur Kostenminderung grade echt.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. September 2017)

Und in Altenheimen sieht es auch bet rosig aus 

Wenig Personal und jede 2 oder 3te Heimbewohner braucht Sozialhilfe


----------



## hoffgang (2. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Du holst die Leute sonstwo her (oder möchtest das zumindest). Syrien ist nicht mal annähernd um die Ecke, Afrika ebenso wenig, es kommen genau die Falschen (die Starken, nicht die Schutzbedürftigen). Du hast geholfen, Flüchtlinge ZURÜCKKEHREN zu lassen. Also das genaue Gegenteil von dem, was u.a. Du hier anstrebst.Ich kenne die Mission nicht, finde ich aber generell spannend. Schick mir halt mal Material. Das wieder auf die Beine helfen eines kaputten Landes ist etwas Gutes, den Menschen zu helfen, sich selbst zu helfen, ebenso. Deswegen bin ich auch dafür, dass die Flüchtlinge (wo sie nun schon da sind und eigentlich bald wieder zurück müssen) vom THW und ähnlich im Wiederaufbau und Bergung/Abtragung von Schutt, ja Klassiker wie Maurern geschult werden.Stattdessen richtet man sich aber hier ohne öffentliche Diskussion darauf ein, dass die Leute bleiben, obwohl es dafür keinerlei Grund gibt.



Kannst du mitdenken?
Flüchtlinge können erst dann zurückkehren wenn es sicher ist. Glaubst du das passiert von heute auf morgen?
Schau mal wie lange wir Militärpräsenz auf dem Balkan haben, nur um dort einigermaßen für Ruhe zu sorgen. Ich holen niemanden nach Deutschland, auch wenn dass dein Lieblingsvorwurf ist. Aber wenn diese Menschen nirgends anders hinkönnen weil jeder die Grenze zumacht, dann soll diesen Menschen geholfen werden.
Kannst du dich noch erinnern wie lange die Balkanflüchtlinge in Deutschland waren? Richtig, länger als die Syrienflüchtlinge derzeit bei uns sind. Gut, vllt warst du damals grademal 3 oder so, dann sei Dir verziehen.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Aljazeera... netter Versuch. Gehts noch extremistischer?
> Seit die von der Muslimbruderschaft unterwandert wurden (deren Ziele kennst Du sicherlich auch? Die wollen nämlich auch gerne hier bleiben, wo sie grad mal da sind.), kann ich da leider nichts ernst nehmen. Und da steht auch irgendwie nichts handfestes. "Man hätte gehört", "einige haben erzählt..." Man müsste halt mal mit Logik ran und begreifen, dass von den Ausgereisten das Gros der Familien in Syrien und Umgebung geblieben ist.



Zwischen "Kann ich nicht ernst nehmen" und "ist aber leider doch wahr" liegt ein Unterschied.
Du bist nicht in Syrien, ich bin nicht in Syrien. Wir beide finden Artikel die jeweils unseren Standpunkt belegen. Wer hat nun Recht?




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Für ganz Schwarzafrika (das ist eine andere Baustelle) hat man dieses Jahr ein Budget von ca. 3mrd. GANZ... AFRIKA. Gleichzeitig überfluten die verblendeten Globalisten den Afrikanischen Kontinent mit hocheffizient hergestellten Produkten (TK-Huhn, Milchpulver, etc. pp ) und unterbieten die örtlichen Bauern um ein Vielfaches.
> Ist klar, dass es da besch... aussieht?



Blätter mal ein paar Seiten zurück: Exakt meine Meinung. Nur wenn WIR dort unten Lebensgrundlagen zerstören, ists dann ein Wunder wenn die Menschen dort nach Norden streben?




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das ist ein Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleich, der einfach so stark hinkt und mit dieser Situation völlig unvergleichbar ist. Der Krieg in Syrien ist keine ethnische Säuberung. Wie/wo/wieso/warum... alles x-fach durchgesprochen.
> Aber noch mal: die Religion ist völlig wumpe. Gerade in Syrien, weil die Syrer das Zusammenleben (selbst mit Juden, was da ja keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr ist, hierzulande aber leider auch nicht) hinbekommen. Oder wie erklärst Du mir, dass sie hier bei den Kreuzrittern wunderbar gedeihen, wir quasi magische Anziehungskräfte besitzen?
> Im Endeffekt ist die Pritsche und der gefüllte Magen inkl. Schutz wichtiger als "Duhu, lieber UN-Soldat?! Glaubst Du an Mohamed oder an Scientology?" Gerade Syrern (echten und nicht die, die sich hier als solche so zahlreich Registrieren lassen) ist das eben nicht sonderlich wichtig.



Geht nicht darum obs der Bevölkerung egal ist sondern der Regierung des Landes indem die UN Mission stattfinden soll.
Was machste denn wenn Assad durch die Russen die UN Resolution blockieren lässt: Richtig, Dicke Backen & ein dummes Gesicht. 




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Danke, dass ich was begreife.   Ich gebe dir ja nur seit zwei Tagen Nachhilfe in allem.



Jaja, die Überheblichkeit.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Der Stellvertreterkrieg ist auch nicht aus religiösen Gründen so geführt worden. Denn das passt halt hinten und vorne nicht. Die russisch Orthodoxie und das amerikanische Christentum passen da nämlich schwerlich hinein. Die Bande gehen weit über das Religiöse hinaus. Russland ist seit Ewigkeiten Schutzmacht von Syrien (und teilweise des Irans). Es geht um Vorherrschaft, strategisch unabdingbare Orte, Unmengen an Öl, ... Religion ist wenn überhaupt dann vorgeschoben. Die Saudis sind in ihrer religiösen Auffassung zu 98% mit dem IS Deckungsgleich. Wenn es um Religion gegangen wäre, wäre der IS in Öl-Dollarn quasi ertrunken und würde sich heute über ganz Syrien und den Irak erstrecken. Er ist aber quasi besiegt.



1.) Der IS ist in Öldollars ertrunken. Das hilft nur auch nix, weil von Geld allein wird man nicht Kugelsicher.
2.) Deswegen unterstützt Saudi Arabien komischerweise immer Sunnitische Gruppen (z.b. die Taliban in Afghanistan) und der Iran Schiitische (z.b. die Hazara).
Ich sage, wer die Religion ausklammert, der ignoriert eine wichtige Dimension dieses Konfliktes & wird bei einer Lösungsfindung immer auf Probleme stoßen die er garnicht erkennt.


----------



## Taskmaster (2. September 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Kannst du mitdenken?
> Flüchtlinge können erst dann zurückkehren wenn es sicher ist. Glaubst du das passiert von heute auf morgen?
> Schau mal wie lange wir Militärpräsenz auf dem Balkan haben, nur um dort einigermaßen für Ruhe zu sorgen. Ich holen niemanden nach Deutschland, auch wenn dass dein Lieblingsvorwurf ist. Aber wenn diese Menschen nirgends anders hinkönnen weil jeder die Grenze zumacht, dann soll diesen Menschen geholfen werden.
> Kannst du dich noch erinnern wie lange die Balkanflüchtlinge in Deutschland waren? Richtig, länger als die Syrienflüchtlinge derzeit bei uns sind. Gut, vllt warst du damals grademal 3 oder so, dann sei Dir verziehen.


Es ist „sicher genug“. Absolute Sicherheit gibt es nicht. Mittlerweile auch hierzulande nicht. Ob auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt oder beim Joggen (Fall Nr.?).
Militärpräsenz bedeutet(e) im Balkan nicht, dass es unsicher ist, sondern dass man einem Aufflammen von Konflikten vorbeugt, die die hiesigen Sicherheitsbehörden noch nicht bewältigen konnten.
Das ist ein gravierender Unterschied. 
Das Kosovo, Mazedonien, Serbien, Bosnien-Herzegowina, Montenegro und Albanien sind seit 2014/15 sichere Herkunftsländer.
Die Menschen können woanders hin, sie waren zuvor woanders. Sie wurden vom UNHCR betreut (lies halt mal Beiträge und fröne nicht nur Deiner eigenen Gedankenwelt), dem aber das Geld ausging, weil die Staaten die Zahlungen einstellten oder (u.a. auch Deutschland) massiv gekürzt hatten.

Und mal zur Erinnerung (man muss es scheinbar so drastisch machen):
Balkan-Flüchtlinge auf dem Weg nach Deutschland (ausgemergelt, völlig am Ende, Familien, alte Leute, Schwache, auf der Flucht vor einem Genozid):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flüchtlinge 2015+ in Deutschland (>70% junge Männer, voll im Futter, ab ins Bamf [wie bereits verlinkt] und her mit dem Taschengeld, auf der Flucht vor einem Bürgerkrieg, der in weiten Teilen des Landes gar nicht akut war/ist und Wirtschaftsmigranten aus aller Welt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das sind eben keine erfundenen Geschichten, Fake News oder gar Hetze... 
Bildmaterial, Kriegsberichte, Statistiken und vieles mehr kann sich jeder beim Bamf, der UN, der EU, etc. pp. ansehen und auswerten. Vieles wird bereits aufbereitet ausgegeben.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Zwischen "Kann ich nicht ernst nehmen" und "ist aber leider doch wahr" liegt ein Unterschied.
> Du bist nicht in Syrien, ich bin nicht in Syrien. Wir beide finden Artikel die jeweils unseren Standpunkt belegen. Wer hat nun Recht?


Der mit der seriöseren Quelle ohne extremistischen und pro islamistischen Background. Dass Du da nicht unterscheidest, ist mir soweit klar. Frage wäre: was ist mit Dir geschehen, dass Du bereitwillig solchen Leuten auf den Leim gehst, statt die Sache zu hinterfragen.
Manche Leute wollen scheinbar allem und jedem glauben, solange die eigene Welt nicht überarbeitet werden muss.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Blätter mal ein paar Seiten zurück: Exakt meine Meinung. Nur wenn WIR dort unten Lebensgrundlagen zerstören, ists dann ein Wunder wenn die Menschen dort nach Norden streben?


Es ist kein Wunder, wenn sie es tun. Es ist Idiotie, es zuzulassen und die Fehlentwicklungen nicht zu korrigieren.
Dieser Drain der Stärksten armer Länder, die in unserer Welt aber zum absoluten Großteil nicht über das Hilfsarbeiterniveau herauskommen werden, ergibt keinen Sinn. Die massenhafte Aufnahme in unsere Sozialsysteme wird nur eines bewirken: dass unsere Sozialsysteme, wie wir sie heute kennen, morgen nicht mehr existieren werden, niemandem mehr geholfen werden kann.
Bewirken wir denn zumindest etwas in Afrika durch diese Aufnahme? 
Nein:
YouTube


hoffgang schrieb:


> Geht nicht darum obs der Bevölkerung egal ist sondern der Regierung des Landes indem die UN Mission stattfinden soll.
> Was machste denn wenn Assad durch die Russen die UN Resolution blockieren lässt: Richtig, Dicke Backen & ein dummes Gesicht.


Wie gesagt: diese Optionen sind (zumindest momentan) vom Tisch und auch unwichtig, da die Russen die Sache ohne uns geklärt haben. Mehr als „dicke Backen und ein dummes Gesicht“ haben wir nie gemacht (Eine andere Lösung nicht mal VERSUCHT! Wenn es versucht worden und gescheitert wäre, hätte ich ja gar keinen Grund, mich aufzuregen.).
Wir haben die Gelder gekürzt und Merkel und ihre Mannen haben jeden nützlichen Beitrag verweigert (Naja, unnütze Fotos schießen wir ab und zu mal aus der Luft. Die Freude über so viel Hilfe hat die Menschen vor Ort vermutlich umgehauen. Ah, Moment: da gab es dann doch völlig verspätet ein paar Waffen und etwas Munition [H&K und co. durften ja nicht leer ausgehen] an die Gotteskrieger, die die Opposition übernommen hatten). Ansonsten wurden nur Floskeln verteilt, die kein einziges Leben in Aleppo oder sonst wo gerettet haben. Im Gegenteil, sie haben Tag für Tag leben gefordert.
Statt dem UNHCR die Mittel zu geben, nach dem es verlangt hat, um die Krise zu stemmen, hat Merkel weggesehen.
Nachdem sie die 50.000 aus Ungarn aufgenommen hatte, hat sie alle anderen mit Selfies und großen Reden dazu animiert, sich auch auf den Weg zu machen.
Das taten (und tun sie bis heute, weil die Frau aus wahlkampftaktischen und machtpolitischen Gründen keine Rücknahme ihrer Einladung rausschicken möchte) sie dann auch. Und als man in Afrika sah, dass hier in Deutschland alle Tore geöffnet wurden, steppt auch da der Bär in ungeahntem Ausmaß.
Seither ertrinken die Menschen auf der Suche nach dem nächsten NGO-Schleuserboot quasi um die Wette.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Jaja, die Überheblichkeit.


Hat halt nichts mit Überheblichkeit zu tun, wenn Du die Konflikte bis dato noch nicht mal verstanden hast, ich Dir alles mühsam erklären muss, Du aber trotzdem immer und immer wieder die große Rettungsmission zum Pflichtprogramm für jeden in Zentraleuropa ausrufst, ohne zu erörtern, warum das eigentlich genau so und nicht anders laufen MUSS, was uns dazu zwingt, hier nun alles und jeden (selbst am nachweislichen Ende des Konflikts) aufzunehmen, statt das klare Signal zu senden „Jetzt ist Schluss! Bald geht es nach Hause! Hier sind Vorbereitungskurse, die das Wissen vermitteln, wie ihr euer Land besser aufstellt. Wir haben auch verstanden: Milch, TK-Huhn, etc. und die Ausbeute durch dümmlichen Freihandel wird ausgesetzt. Wir helfen euch.". 



hoffgang schrieb:


> 1.) Der IS ist in Öldollars ertrunken. Das hilft nur auch nix, weil von Geld allein wird man nicht Kugelsicher.
> 2.) Deswegen unterstützt Saudi Arabien komischerweise immer Sunnitische Gruppen (z.b. die Taliban in Afghanistan) und der Iran Schiitische (z.b. die Hazara).
> Ich sage, wer die Religion ausklammert, der ignoriert eine wichtige Dimension dieses Konfliktes & wird bei einer Lösungsfindung immer auf Probleme stoßen die er garnicht erkennt.


Der IS hatte zu seiner Hochzeit etwa 1mrd. Dollar in Bar. Das Geld kam nicht durch die Saudis, sondern durch Verkäufe von Rohöl u.a. in die Türkei und Plünderungen im Irak (die Amis hatten nicht wenig Bargeld dort verteilt).
Völlig egal, wo die Saudis sonst wo Gruppen unterstützen, es geht hier um den Syrienkonflikt und nicht um Afghanistan oder ähnlich. Das vom Thema Ablenken rettet Dich auch nicht.
Zum Glück wissen das die Russen, Assad, der Iran und die Türkei. Assad und die Erdogan sind übrigens eigentlich Todfeinde. Arbeiten aber mittlerweile auf Drängen der Russen zusammen (und die Türkei erhofft sich sicherlich, so ein Kurdistan zu verhindern).


----------



## Rolk (3. September 2017)

Moin,

was haltet ihr eigentlich von den Positionen der jeweiligen Parteien zur Frage 37 im Wahl-O-Mat?

"In Deutschland soll es ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen geben."

SPD: Ablehnung
Grüne und Linke: Neutral

Also ich kam mir ziemlich verschaukelt vor als ich das bemerkt habe.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. September 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was haltet ihr eigentlich von den Positionen der jeweiligen Parteien zur Frage 37 im Wahl-O-Mat?
> 
> ...


 Ergänzung 
Afd und cdu lehnt auch  ab


----------



## Rolk (3. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ergänzung
> Afd und cdu lehnt auch  ab



Was ja keine Überraschung und damit keinen Aufreger wert ist.


----------



## Grestorn (3. September 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was haltet ihr eigentlich von den Positionen der jeweiligen Parteien zur Frage 37 im Wahl-O-Mat?
> 
> "In Deutschland soll es ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen geben."



Außer ganz links-extremen Romantikern weiß auch jeder, dass das einfach nicht funktionieren kann. Sogar die "Linke" hat das verstanden. Was schon bemerkenswert ist.

Ich persönlich finde die Idee zwar attraktiv, aber eben auf dieser Welt, so wie sie derzeit ist, nicht umsetzbar. Nicht so lange es einen Wettbewerb um Ressourcen und Energie gibt.

Die Rechnungen, dass man damit einfach alle anderen Sozialleistungen ersetzen könne, gehen leider nicht auf.


----------



## Rolk (3. September 2017)

Naja, aber das hält gerade die Linke nicht davon ab mit dem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen Wählerstimmen zu fischen, weshalb ich ihre Antwort im Wahl-O-Mat schon ziemlich dreist finde. Den Grünen kaufe ich auch nicht ab das sie sich dagegen sperren würden und bei Teilen der SPD auch nicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. September 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Was ja keine Überraschung und damit keinen Aufreger wert ist.



Hier bei anderen wahl o Mat 
Familienförderung

Ärmere Familien sollten stärker unterstützt werden – auch wenn dafür bei den Steuervorteilen wohlhabender Familien gekürzt werden muss.

Afd lehnt ab 

Pflegende Angehörige

Wer Angehörige pflegt, sollte währenddessen analog zum Elterngeld einen Lohnersatz vom Staat erhalten.

Linke spd ja
Afd neutral 

Hallo Altersarmut für Angehörigen 


Kosten Pflegeversicherung

Pflegebedürftige erhalten derzeit von der Pflegeversicherung nur einen Zuschuss zu den Betreuungs- und Pflegekosten. In Zukunft sollte die Pflegeversicherung jedoch einen Großteil aller Aufwände decken

Spd linke ja 
Afd neutral 

Mehr Zeit für Pflegekräfte

Wer neben der notwendigen Pflege und Betreuung mehr Zeit der Pflegekräfte in Anspruch nehmen möchte, sollte diese zusätzlichen Leistungen privat finanzieren

Afd stimmt zu 

Toll deine Mama soll mehr bezahlen 
damit ich mehr Zeit um sie kümmere 
Hoff erstmal ob die Rente für altenheim reicht 

Kinderarmut

Kindern aus armen Familien sollten die Kosten für Schulmittagessen und -material voll erstattet werden

Afd lehnt ab 

--------

Bei wahl o Mat waren die wohl auch gegen 

Sozialer Wohnungbau ,

Alle Bürgerinnen und Bürger sollen bei gesetzlichen Krankenkassen versichert sein müssen,

Rechtsanspruch auf Ganztagsbetreuung
Afd lehnt ab 

Gesundheit und Soziales keine Aufreger wert für die Menschen.

Würde lieber solche Themen Gedanken machen ,das geht nämlich uns allen an.

Ich arbeite übrigends in der Altenpflege 
Also wird unschön werden wen euer Eltern zur babyboom Generation angehört und für euch selber...wird so oder so  soylent green :p

Ist ja kein Aufreger wert

Dann holen wir uns einfach über 1.5 mil aus Asien und Afrika..dann läuft es wieder 

Kein Wunder das wir uns von der Politik und Gesellschaft im Stich gelassen fühlen.


----------



## Rolk (3. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> ...wird so oder so  soylent green :p



Stehen wir da nicht eh schon kurz davor? Nur dumm das die einen lediglich eine show bzgl. Verbesserungen abziehen und den anderen wird ganz schnell das Geld anderer Leute ausgehen und danach wird gar nichts besser. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## Grestorn (3. September 2017)

Tengri, 

sieht so aus, als würdest Du und die AfD wohl nicht sonderlich warm miteinander werden 

Schade nur, dass die SPD von so vielen, die eigentlich auf einer gemäßigt linken Linie liegen, so verachtet wird. Würde man sich zusammentun und geschlossen SPD wählen, dann könnte man politisch etwas bewegen. Die Angst vor einer Rot-Rot-Grünen Regierung und das immer weiter hochstilisierte "Fail" der SPD (die Agenda 2010) verhindert das aber. Deswegen werden wir also wieder eine konservative Regierung bekommen. 

Mit extremen macht man sowieso keinen Staat. Politik kann, wenn sie erfolgreich sein will, nur gemäßigt in eine Richtung lenken. Davon bin ich überzeugt. Extreme schließen immer zu viele Menschen aus, ecken bei zu vielen im eigenen Land und Ausland an, und sehen die Dinge viel zu einseitig und unausgeglichen. Solche Regierungen und Revolutionen werden deswegen langfristig auch nie Erfolg haben.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. September 2017)

Mir interessieren nur Parteien ,die was dagegen tun..aber ich bin ein sehr pessimistische Mensch 
Ich hoffe net sehr darauf   sehe jeden Tag auf Arbeit..die nackte Wahrheit 

Tut sich ja nixs..jeder verdrängt es was bei den alten Menschen abgeht,

Und das regt mich halt auf..weil es geht ja auch um meine Oma Opa Eltern und um mich in Zukunft.


Und guten Auswahl hat man auch noch net viele , wen es nur um meine Themen geht.

SPD,

Gefahr zu groß für ein groko..und ich will die gern mal in Opposition sehen..davon erhoffe ich auf ein Reboot mit neue Köpfe.


Grüne ,
Sind mir zu komisch 


Linke 

Wäre alternative für protestwahl,das wenigstens welche in der Richtung stänkert und die Themen net vergessen bleiben 


BGE

Ja auch wen der Gefahr sehr groß ist das die net mal über 1 Prozent kommen.

Was für Salat


Thema alle Krankenhäuser wieder verstaatlichen..habt ihr mal darauf Hoffnungen ?

Ich nicht mehr


----------



## hoffgang (3. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Und mal zur Erinnerung (man muss es scheinbar so drastisch machen):
> Balkan-Flüchtlinge auf dem Weg nach Deutschland (ausgemergelt, völlig am Ende, Familien, alte Leute, Schwache, auf der Flucht vor einem Genozid):
> Flüchtlinge 2015+ in Deutschland (>70% junge Männer, voll im Futter, ab ins Bamf [wie bereits verlinkt] und her mit dem Taschengeld, auf der Flucht vor einem Bürgerkrieg, der in weiten Teilen des Landes gar nicht akut war/ist und Wirtschaftsmigranten aus aller Welt)



Das ist halt zynisch, sich 2 Bilder auszusuchen und das Ganze so verkürzt darzustellen. Aber es ist wie immer, was man sehen will, das sieht man.
Ich war zuständig für die Unterstützung des BAMF & habe ständig zwischen 10 & 15 Soldaten im Einsatz bei BAMF und ca. 150 Soldaten in verschiedenen Unterstützungen für Landkreise gehabt, komischerweise deckt sich deine Darstellung nicht mit dem was Ich 2015 erleben durfte.
Und ich bitte nochmal zu trennen zwischen denjenigen die vor Verfolgung & Krieg fliehen und denjenigen die aufgrund einer besseren Perspektive zu uns kommen.

Ersteren muss geholfen werden bis eine Rückkehr in ihr Heimatland möglich ist, letztere gilt es in erster Linie zu vermeiden, hoffentlich indem wir einsehen dass unsere Profite nicht auf Kosten derer Lebensgrundlage gehen sollte.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Der mit der seriöseren Quelle ohne extremistischen und pro islamistischen Background. Dass Du da nicht unterscheidest, ist mir soweit klar. Frage wäre: was ist mit Dir geschehen, dass Du bereitwillig solchen Leuten auf den Leim gehst, statt die Sache zu hinterfragen.
> Manche Leute wollen scheinbar allem und jedem glauben, solange die eigene Welt nicht überarbeitet werden muss.



Ich geh niemandem auf den Leim. Ich glaub dem Domradio ebensowenig unreflektiert wie Al Jazeera. 
Wollte damit nur zeigen: Will ich eine Bestätigung für etwas, dann finde ich diese auch. Eben weil die Lage in Syrien für uns nur durch Dritte darstellbar ist.
Und je nach eigener Meinung glaubt man entweder dass die Rückkehr von mehreren hunderttausend Syrern das Signal für eine sichere Rückkehr aller Flüchtlings ist, oder man ist skeptisch. Ich bin skeptisch, einfach aufgrund der von mir gemachten Erfahrung dass Konflikte ganz einfach zu beginnen, aber sehr schwierig zu lösen sind.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Hat halt nichts mit Überheblichkeit zu tun, wenn Du die Konflikte bis dato noch nicht mal verstanden hast, ich Dir alles mühsam erklären muss, Du aber trotzdem immer und immer wieder die große Rettungsmission zum Pflichtprogramm für jeden in Zentraleuropa ausrufst, ohne zu erörtern, warum das eigentlich genau so und nicht anders laufen MUSS, was uns dazu zwingt, hier nun alles und jeden (selbst am nachweislichen Ende des Konflikts) aufzunehmen, statt das klare Signal zu senden „Jetzt ist Schluss! Bald geht es nach Hause! Hier sind Vorbereitungskurse, die das Wissen vermitteln, wie ihr euer Land besser aufstellt. Wir haben auch verstanden: Milch, TK-Huhn, etc. und die Ausbeute durch dümmlichen Freihandel wird ausgesetzt. Wir helfen euch.".



Das hat nur mit Überheblichkeit zu tun.
Du vertrittst eine Meinung, kein Allgemeingültiges Wissen mit Anspruch auf vollständiger Korrektheit. Du erklärst mir Deine Sichtweise, nicht mehr. Aber das ist gut & richtig, nur durch den Austausch von Meinungen hat doch am Ende jeder die Chance mit einem Mehrwert aus einer Diskussion zu gehen.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Völlig egal, wo die Saudis sonst wo Gruppen unterstützen, es geht hier um den Syrienkonflikt und nicht um Afghanistan oder ähnlich. Das vom Thema Ablenken rettet Dich auch nicht.
> Zum Glück wissen das die Russen, Assad, der Iran und die Türkei. Assad und die Erdogan sind übrigens eigentlich Todfeinde. Arbeiten aber mittlerweile auf Drängen der Russen zusammen (und die Türkei erhofft sich sicherlich, so ein Kurdistan zu verhindern).




Eben faselst du was von "Konflikten erklären", dann will man mal Zusammenhänge aufzeigen, schon überfordert man dich.
Oh und nicht vergessen, Erdogan & der Russe, die können auch nicht wirklich miteinander. Oder hat man schonwieder vergessen wer den Russischen Jet abgeschossen hat?





Grestorn schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass die SPD von so vielen, die eigentlich auf einer  gemäßigt linken Linie liegen, so verachtet wird. Würde man sich  zusammentun und geschlossen SPD wählen, dann könnte man politisch etwas  bewegen. Die Angst vor einer Rot-Rot-Grünen Regierung und das immer  weiter hochstilisierte "Fail" der SPD (die Agenda 2010) verhindert das  aber. Deswegen werden wir also wieder eine konservative Regierung  bekommen.



Wenn sie halt auch gemäßigt Linke Politik machen würden. Das letzte Mal Rot-Grün war doch schon schlimm genug & die derzeitige Haltung der SPD zu mehr sozialer Gerechtigkeit ist bestenfalls anzweifelbar.


----------



## Gripschi (3. September 2017)

Für mich kommen Grünen SPD und Linke nicht in Frage.

Den Bockmist den Ramelow in SED Manier mit der Gebietsreform losgetreten hat reicht.

Da er sich zu Schade ist mit den betroffenen konstruktiv zu reden ist eine Sache.

 Konstruktive Kritik aber mit Parolen wie ewig gestrige Abzuschütteln macht es nicht besser.

SPD hat ja mit den ehemaligen Innenminister Poppenhänger toll mit gespielt. Grüne doch auch.


Ich persönlich kann sie nicht für den Bundestag wählen nach dem Gebietsreform Chaos das die 3er Koalition los trat.

Den das Ging an den Bürgern vorbei. Ja man hatte teils Begründungen für Kreis Stadt Status Verlust drin die lächerlich sind.

Sömmerda welches es nicht gut geht soll neue Kreisstadt werden. Die Perspektiven wären besser und es ist ganze 5 Minuten Zentraler als Apolda.

Nein, für mich ist nur CDU oder AfD wählbar.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Außer ganz links-extremen Romantikern weiß auch jeder, dass das einfach nicht funktionieren kann. Sogar die "Linke" hat das verstanden. Was schon bemerkenswert ist.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde die Idee zwar attraktiv, aber eben auf dieser Welt, so wie sie derzeit ist, nicht umsetzbar. Nicht so lange es einen Wettbewerb um Ressourcen und Energie gibt.



Dann muss man mal den Wettbewerb auf Gier und Macht zurück stecken. dann klappt das.


----------



## efdev (3. September 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Nein, für mich ist nur CDU oder AfD wählbar.



Und wieso? 
Ich finde die jetzt nicht besser als den Rest und kaputt machen können die anderen auch nicht viel mehr als die 2 für dich Wählbaren irgendwie taugen die alle nicht wirklich etwas  
Da bleibt für mich nur die PARTEI und die BGE vielleicht noch die Linken der Rest ist mir ein zu unsozialer Haufen.
Bundestagswahl vom Hasskneckt erklärt  YouTube


----------



## Taskmaster (3. September 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist halt zynisch, sich 2 Bilder auszusuchen und das Ganze so verkürzt darzustellen. Aber es ist wie immer, was man sehen will, das sieht man.
> Ich war zuständig für die Unterstützung des BAMF & habe ständig zwischen 10 & 15 Soldaten im Einsatz bei BAMF und ca. 150 Soldaten in verschiedenen Unterstützungen für Landkreise gehabt, komischerweise deckt sich deine Darstellung nicht mit dem was Ich 2015 erleben durfte.
> Und ich bitte nochmal zu trennen zwischen denjenigen die vor Verfolgung & Krieg fliehen und denjenigen die aufgrund einer besseren Perspektive zu uns kommen.


Die Sache ist so verkürzt darstellbar. Was die Leute vom BAMF erzählen, habe ich verlinkt. Die sind völlig am Ende, weil sie eben so gut wie keine armen und bedauernswerten Leute vor sich sitzen haben. Denn die, die unter dem Syrienkonflikt leiden, sind - wie so oft gesagt - gar nicht hier. Die kommen nicht bis nach Deutschland. Die, die sie beschützen könnten, sind hier. Dabei sollte man komplett austauschen: die starken in die Flüchtlingslager und die Schwachen zu uns. Ist nicht gewollt. Ka warum.
Aber mal nebenbei: DU bittest um Trennung? WO? Das fordern hier alle anderen. Von DIR kam bisher nur „Wir müssen allen helfen. Und das unbedingt HIER!“ Wer auf die Kosten und den Nutzen schaut ist quasi Vollzeitnazi.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Ersteren muss geholfen werden bis eine Rückkehr in ihr Heimatland möglich ist, letztere gilt es in erster Linie zu vermeiden, hoffentlich indem wir einsehen dass unsere Profite nicht auf Kosten derer Lebensgrundlage gehen sollte.


Schön, dass Du das langsam begreifst. Hat bisher nur 4 Tage in Anspruch genommen, aus Dir solche Sätze zu kitzeln.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich geh niemandem auf den Leim. Ich glaub dem Domradio ebensowenig unreflektiert wie Al Jazeera.
> Wollte damit nur zeigen: Will ich eine Bestätigung für etwas, dann finde ich diese auch. Eben weil die Lage in Syrien für uns nur durch Dritte darstellbar ist.
> Und je nach eigener Meinung glaubt man entweder dass die Rückkehr von mehreren hunderttausend Syrern das Signal für eine sichere Rückkehr aller Flüchtlings ist, oder man ist skeptisch. Ich bin skeptisch, einfach aufgrund der von mir gemachten Erfahrung dass Konflikte ganz einfach zu beginnen, aber sehr schwierig zu lösen sind.


Im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich nicht nur eine Quelle verwendet, sondern gleich mehrere (u.a. die Uni Heidelberg). Aber ja, selbst das Domradio ist als Quelle valider als „Extremismus-TV“.
Wenn Deine Meinung nur durch Extremisten belegt wird, dann muss nicht ICH meine Sicht der Dinge überdenken, dann hast Du ein Problem.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das hat nur mit Überheblichkeit zu tun.
> Du vertrittst eine Meinung, kein Allgemeingültiges Wissen mit Anspruch auf vollständiger Korrektheit. Du erklärst mir Deine Sichtweise, nicht mehr. Aber das ist gut & richtig, nur durch den Austausch von Meinungen hat doch am Ende jeder die Chance mit einem Mehrwert aus einer Diskussion zu gehen.


Ich vertrete in diesem Fall scheinbar mit einigen Wenigen die Vernunft, die zwischen maßloser Aufopferung und angeblichen Holocaust bei Unterlassung ersteren auch noch Abstufungen kennt, die trotzdem zum Ziel führen und unser Leben und unser über Jahrzehnte aufgebautes System nicht ins Chaos stürzen.
Ich muss von Dir nicht belehrt werden, welchen Wert eine Diskussion hat. Gute Diskussionen sind das, was diesem Land momentan völlig fehlen.
Nur ist das hier langsam keine. Das hier ist eine „hoffgang muss zum ersten Mal sein Weltbild reflektieren und weil ihm das so schwer fällt, geht er Taskmaster auf die Testikel, statt selbst mal die NZZ, BBC oder ähnliche Medien und deren Erzeugnisse, die er scheinbar verpasst und nur unseren mittlerweile links bis linksextremen Hetzmedien aufgesessen ist, zu studieren.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Eben faselst du was von "Konflikten erklären", dann will man mal Zusammenhänge aufzeigen, schon überfordert man dich.
> Oh und nicht vergessen, Erdogan & der Russe, die können auch nicht wirklich miteinander. Oder hat man schonwieder vergessen wer den Russischen Jet abgeschossen hat?


Ich bin mit absolut gar nichts überfordert und auch Deine Frechheiten täuschen nicht über Dein Unvermögen, den Konflikt zu erfassen, hinweg. Sie entlarven Dich nur. Ich argumentiere fokussiert, Du ziehst andere Länder und Konflikte mit hinein, um eine „Komplexität“ aufzubauen, die so gar nicht gegeben ist. Es gibt im Nahen und Mittleren Osten viele Konflikte, einige sind durch die Religion getrieben (Afghanistan), viele durch reine Machtansprüche, Öl und strategische Hintergedanken (z.B. Syrien, Jemen). 
Die Türkei und Russland können ganz wunderbar miteinander, seit die Russen Erdogan gezeigt haben, wer am längeren Hebel sitzt und sich Erdogan öffentlich wie ein geprügelter Hund entschuldigt hat.

Russland: Erdoğan entschuldigt sich fur Kampfjetabschuss | ZEIT ONLINE
Weniger Winterschlaf, mehr die Weltgeschichte verfolgen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn sie halt auch gemäßigt Linke Politik machen würden. Das letzte Mal Rot-Grün war doch schon schlimm genug & die derzeitige Haltung der SPD zu mehr sozialer Gerechtigkeit ist bestenfalls anzweifelbar.


Der linke Rand bzw. das Linksextreme hat halt gar nichts mit „für die Menschen" zu tun. Deswegen regt es mich ja so auf, dass so viele den linksextremen Strömungen verfallen, sie gar offen Unterstützen (Antifa und co.) und zulassen, dass sie sich an den Uni festfressen und dort die Jugend indoktrinieren.
Das beste Beispiel ist dieser Gender-Murks. Das Linke hatte schon immer seine Probleme, die Biologie und die Evolution als treibenden Motor der menschlichen Entwicklung anzuerkennen.
Als die Linken in Russland das sagen hatte, führte das zum Ausleben dem Gender verwandten Überzeugungen.
Das nannte sich damals Lyssenkoismus.
Dieser Mist bringt niemandem Frieden. Das sind ideologische Konzepte, die die Gesellschaft krank machen.

Die einzige Hoffnung für eine Gesellschaft ist die Mitte. Nur hat Merkel die nach Links aufgelöst. Wenn ein System zu sehr Richtung linken Rand kippt, muss man Gegengewichte installieren, damit sich die Waage wieder ausgleicht, das politische Spektrum sich zurückbewegt.
Denn das wandert in einer Demokratie immer dahin, wo das Wählerpotential groß ist. Wenn die Konservativen die Waage mit der AfD wieder rechts herunterdrücken, wird eine CDU/CSU das sehen und wieder in die Mitte Rücken, was eine AfD alsbald Wähler verlieren lassen und sie eines Tages überflüssig machen wird.
Tut dies die Konservativen nicht, folgen sie weiter der CDU/CSU, wird man sich auf der rechten Waagschale entweder weiter radikalisieren, ein Gleichgewicht kommt nicht mehr zustande oder das Linke wird so übermächtig, dass die linke Schale den Boden berührt und wir sind in einer linken Republik angekommen.
Und wie lebenswert völlig linksgerichtete Staaten sind, darf sich jeder mal anschauen: Nordkorea, DDR, UdSSR, Kuba, Venezuela, ... die Liste ist eine Liste voller Grauen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. September 2017)

Da wir ja vor ein paar Seiten das Thema Einwanderung hatten, hier mal ein Beispiel wie man es als Einwanderungsland richtig macht:

Internationaler Grenzschutz: Australien fangt „unerwunschte Personen“ an Transitflughafen ab

So bekämpft man Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und Verbrecher, stellt gleichzeitig hohe Anforderung für echte Fachkräfte und sorgt für ein sicheres Land für das eigene Volk. Gerne nachmachen, wenn wir ein Einwanderungsland sein wollen.

PS: Währenddessen haben wir in Deutschland sowas:

Brutale Vergewaltigung: Leipziger Polizei rat Laufern, nicht allein zu joggen

Das ist wohl der Preis für ein "buntes" Land.


----------



## Poulton (3. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das beste Beispiel ist dieser Gender-Murks.


Lass mich raten: Für dich ist Sexualkundeunterricht an Schulen und das Aufbrechen von Geschlechterrollen Propaganda, mit der Kinder zu Pädophilie und Homosexualität erzogen werden sollen?
Dann wärst du bei denen genau richtig: "Bus der Meinungsfreiheit": Irre Christen auf Tour - Kentrails

Wobei mich bei der AfD und deren Anhängern sowieso nichts mehr wundert: „Die AfD ist die Speerspitze des christlichen Fundamentalismus“ | Giordano Bruno Stiftung


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Für dich ist Sexualkundeunterricht an Schulen und das Aufbrechen von Geschlechterrollen Propaganda, mit der Kinder zu Pädophilie und Homosexualität erzogen werden sollen?
> Dann wärst du bei denen genau richtig: "Bus der Meinungsfreiheit": Irre Christen auf Tour - Kentrails
> 
> Wobei mich bei der AfD und deren Anhängern sowieso nichts mehr wundert: „Die AfD ist die Speerspitze des christlichen Fundamentalismus“ | Giordano Bruno Stiftung



Ist das nicht die Ideologie Schwester der von Storch?
Hatte da mal was gelesen. Na ja, da haben sich ja zwei gefunden.
Tja, eine Demokratie erträgt auch sowas.


----------



## Poulton (3. September 2017)

Passend zum Thema: Parteiencheck zur Bundestagswahl: Wie stehen die Parteien zum Thema Lobbykontrolle? | LobbyControl


----------



## Taskmaster (3. September 2017)

Ist halt ein typischer Poulton und der Grund, warum man mit ihm nicht diskutieren kann bzw. sollte. "Du magst Pseudowissenschaften nicht, also hasst Du bestimmt auch den Sexualkundeunterricht! Ich weiß über dich Bescheid"
Ne Junge, ist klar. 

Gender ist ein rein ideologisches Konzept. Es stammt nicht aus der Psychiatrie oder gar Biologie. Wie der angesprochene Lyssenkoismus (das ist haargenau dieselbe Schiene) ist es eine reine Pseudolehre. Mittlerweile haben sich einige wenige Sozialwissenschaftler(!) darauf gestürzt und sogar Lehrstühle dafür eingerichtet.
Gender hat weder etwas mit dem Leidensdruck nicht anerkannter Sexualität zu tun (denn Beschreibungen gab es mehr als genug: von Transsexualität, Homosexualität bis hin zur Androgynität), noch besitzt es irgendeine bio/medizinische Grundlage. Aber weil es so hipp ist, springen einige drauf an.

Wie auch beim Lyssenkoismus gehen die Linke davon aus, dass die Umwelt irgendwie ins Geschlecht hereinspielt, es beeinflussbar und somit anerzogen ist. Gegen die biologischen Merkmale kann man ja schwerlich argumentieren, also fixiert man sich auf das geistige Geschlecht (="Identitätsgeschlecht") als soziales Konstrukt. Und da sollen nun eben 60(?!) nach momentanen Stand möglich sein.
Die Ideologen gehen z.B. auch davon aus, dass das "Identitätsgeschlecht" bis zum dritten Lebensjahr nicht festgelegt ist, danach ist man eben was man durch seine Umgebung wurde.

Und wie jedes ideologische Produkt, erkennt man den Wahn, wenn man gedanklich die Probe aufs Exempel macht:  Was gibt einem eine solche Lehre für Möglichkeiten? Na zum Beispiel die Umerziehung bzw. die Ausrottung bestimmter sexueller Orientierungen. Der Schwule ist nicht schwul, weil es seine Genetik eben so vorsieht und weswegen man ihn eigentlich schwerlich irgendwie verurteilen könnte. Nein, in seinen ersten drei Lebensjahren hatte er scheinbar Einflüsse, die sein "Identitätsgeschlecht" in diese Richtung hat entwickeln lassen. Kann man bei zukünftig geborenen Kindern ja ändern.
Spätestens hier sollten sich einige angewidert abwenden.

Und was dieser Quatsch jetzt mit Sexualkundeunterricht zu tun hat, weiß - wie gesagt - auch nur Poulton, der immer wieder so faszinierende Brücken schlägt.

(P.S.: Es wird wieder nur ein Versuch der Verunglimpfung gewesen sein. Keine Argumente, also entweder die Faust nehmen oder mit Kot werfen. Anders arbeiten Menschen wie er ja nicht. Dass ihnen nach dem Wurf die Schei** sprichwörtlich in der gesamten Hand klebt, merken sie nicht.)


Related: Gender-Studies - Die Glaubensgemeinschaft schlagt zuruck | Cicero Online


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nein, in seinen ersten drei Lebensjahren hatte er scheinbar Einflüsse, die sein "Identitätsgeschlecht" in diese Richtung hat entwickeln lassen. Kann man bei zukünftig geborenen Kindern ja ändern.



Welche Einflüsse sind das denn?
Falsche Mutter?
Mieser Vater?
Zu viele Schwestern?


----------



## Poulton (3. September 2017)

Oder kurz: conspiracy everywhere 


PS:  Das Märchen von der Gender-Verschwörung (PDF)


----------



## Nightslaver (3. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Gender ist ein rein ideologisches Konzept. Es stammt nicht aus der Psychiatrie oder gar Biologie. Wie der angesprochene Lyssenkoismus (das ist haargenau dieselbe Schiene) ist es eine reine Pseudolehre. Mittlerweile haben sich einige wenige ...



Weils so gut zum Beitrag und Gender passt... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GryQiamGxpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Von Anfang bis etwa 1:52min.)


----------



## Taskmaster (4. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Einflüsse sind das denn?
> Falsche Mutter?
> Mieser Vater?
> Zu viele Schwestern?



Zum Beispiel das falsche Spielzeug.
Und ja, nach dieser Ideologie hat natürlich die Familie das Gros der Verantwortung für das entstehende Geschlecht. Wenn das Kind die klassische Geschlechtsidentität ausgeprägt hat (also die Tochter pink als Lieblingsfarbe besitzt, gerne reitet und sich eine Kinderküche zu Weihnachten wünscht, der Sohn mit Action-Figuren und gerne Fußball spielt), bist Du als Elternteil mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein faschistischer Despot. Ist ja klar. Was auch sonst? 

Edit:
Vielleicht noch mal für Poulton, da er ja grundsätzlich keine Verlinkungen studiert:


> Broschüren mit entlarvenden Vorwürfen
> Zeitgleich veröffentlichte die Böll-Stiftung zusammen mit der Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung eine Broschüre mit dem unfreiwillig sinnigen Titel „Gender raus!“, die das Ziel verfolgt, angeblich falsche Behauptungen zu sammeln, richtig zu stellen und Gegenargumente zu entwickeln. Das ganze findet seinen Höhepunkt in einem Abschnitt, in dem die Autorinnen ihren Kritikern vorwerfen, Wissenschaft auf Naturwissenschaft zu reduzieren. Ein entlarvender Vorwurf, denn tatsächlich beruhen die Gender-Studies darauf, geisteswissenschaftliche Pseudo-Gegenstände zu konstruieren („Gender“) und diese so gegen jeder Form empirischer Überprüfbarkeit zu immunisieren. Mit „Freiheit der Forschung“ hat das wenig, mit Gaukelei aber umso mehr zu tun.
> 
> *Nur ein paar Tage nach ihren beiden Schwester-Organisationen legte dann die Friedrich-Ebert-Stiftung eine ganz ähnliche Broschüre vor. Titel diesmal: „Das Märchen von der Gender-Verschwörung. Argumente für eine geschlechtergerechte und vielfältige Gesellschaft“.
> ...


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel das falsche Spielzeug.
> Und ja, nach dieser Ideologie hat natürlich die Familie das Gros der Verantwortung für das entstehende Geschlecht. Wenn das Kind die klassische Geschlechtsidentität ausgeprägt hat (also die Tochter pink als Lieblingsfarbe besitzt, gerne reitet und sich eine Kinderküche zu Weihnachten wünscht, der Sohn mit Action-Figuren und gerne Fußball spielt), bist Du als Elternteil mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein faschistischer Despot. Ist ja klar. Was auch sonst?



Ach so. Dann werden die Kinder von homosexuellen Paaren automatisch homosexuell?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Dann werden die Kinder von homosexuellen Paaren automatisch homosexuell?


Manche scheinen anscheinend noch zu glauben, das Homosexualität ansteckend sei. -.- 

Mach dir daher aus solchen Aussagen nix draus.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2017)

Ich will es doch nur verstehen. 
Wenn das denn alles so wäre, müssten dann nicht die Homosexuellen aussterben?
Vermehren können sie sich ja nicht. 
Andererseits kann man sehen, wie komplex die menschliche Natur ist.
Wer meint, sowas "erklären" zu können, hat schicht keine Ahnung.
Der müsste dann ja auch eine perfekte Erklärung für Daumenlutscher und Bettnässer haben.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. September 2017)

Das wäre die Frage. Dazu musst Du einen dieser Forscher befragen. Wenn sie in den prägenden Jahren vor den Augen des Kindes zu homosexuell auftreten, vielleicht.
Vielleicht führt auch eine Vermeidungshaltung homosexueller Paare gerade vermehrt dazu, dass das Kind ebenfalls homosexuell werden muss. Und wenn es dann noch mit Puppen spielt, die pinke Kleidung tragen... oioioi.

Da das Ganze ja keine tatsächliche Wissenschaft ist und ideologisch nur dazu geschaffen wurde, weil (Zitat) „Geschlechterforschung kritisiert gesellschaftliche Verhältnisse und Missstände mit dem Ziel, Ungerechtigkeiten und Hierarchien zu verändern“, kannst Du Dir eigentlich aussuchen, was letztendlich Actio und Reactio sind. Gerade so, wie es passt, um die Eltern irgendwie zu denunzieren.
Denn eines ist mal klar: ideologisch einwandfreie Eltern produzieren nur Kinder mit den Geschlechtsidentitäten <hier eingefügt werden die posthumen Entscheidungen Stalins, die er nur Katja Kipping an jedem ungeraden Tag ins Ohr flüstert>.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Manche scheinen anscheinend noch zu glauben, das Homosexualität ansteckend sei. -.-
> 
> Mach dir daher aus solchen Aussagen nix draus.


Diese Aussagen stammen weder von Rechten noch von mir. Ich betone das mal, weil es sich ein wenig liest, als würdest Du denken, das käme von mir.
Dass Homosexualität eben keine Krankheit ist, mit der man sich irgendwann "ansteckt", ist stand der Wissenschaft.
Dass Homosexualität und andere sexuelle Orientierungen erworben werden, ist Gender.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2017)

Wie ist es denn zu erklären, dass ein Geschwister homosexuell wird und die anderen nicht -- mal angenommen wie haben wir 2 oder mehr Kinder im Haushalt?
Die Kinder bekommen von Geburt an die gleiche Prägung. Eins wird homosexuell und die drei anderen nicht.


----------



## azzih (4. September 2017)

Warum ein gewisser Teil einer Population homosexuell ist weiss die Wissenschaft auch nicht mit Sicherheit. Interessanterweise ist dies bei vielen Tierarten auch der Fall und etwa im gleichen Verhältnis wie bei Menschen. Erziehung spielt hier keine Rolle, scheint ein biologischer Faktor zu sein. Gibt verschiedene Theorien hierzu von Genetik bis zu hormoneller Beeinflussung im Mutterleib, wie gesagt kann die Wissenschaft dies aktuell nicht mit Sicherheit beantworten.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. September 2017)

Das geht jetzt tief in die Genderologie. Ich, als promovierter Genderologe der Youtube-Universität, gebe Dir dazu aber natürlich gerne einen Rat:
Der Fehler ist in Deinem unterschwelligen faschistischen Denken zu suchen.
Vermutlich waren ein paar Geburtstagsgeschenke nicht geschlechtsneutral genug, was die Sache versaut hat. Hättest Du Dich an alle Vorgaben gehalten, hättest Du natürlich alle Kinder so geformt, dass sie der Geschlechtsidentität des Monats [es wäre Pangender gewesen, tut uns leid] entsprochen hätten.

Schade. 

Achso: da Du scheinbar nicht dazu fähig bist, dem Parteibuch und der Ideologie konform zu handeln, wartet auf Dich nun Urlaub. 33 Jahre Gulag und Umerziehung nach alter genössischer Tradition.

Auf dass Du zu einem besseren Menschen wirst.


----------



## Poulton (4. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> <hier eingefügt werden die posthumen Entscheidungen Stalins, die er nur Katja Kipping an jedem ungeraden Tag ins Ohr flüstert>.


Und sich dann wundern warum man nicht ernst genommen wird, wenn man in fast jeden Beitrag solche Trollereien liefert.


Und zum Thema: Transparency International Deutschland: Positionen der Parteien zu den Themenschwerpunkten im Wahljahr 2017


----------



## Taskmaster (4. September 2017)

Was auch immer Poulton, was auch immer... 
Und das ist leider keine "Trollerei", das ist Gender. 

Edit:
Vielleicht noch mal der Hinweis, sich den Lyssenkoismus näher anzuschauen.
Denn diese Art der Ideologie ist dort schon immer tonangebend gewesen.

Lyssenkoismus:


> Der Lyssenkoismus war eine von dem sowjetischen Agrarwissenschaftler Trofim Lyssenko begründete pseudowissenschaftliche[1] Theorie, die unter anderem auf den schon damals überholten Anschauungen des Lamarckismus aufbaute. Das zentrale Postulat des Lyssenkoismus lautete, dass *die Eigenschaften von Kulturpflanzen und anderen Organismen nicht durch Gene, sondern nur durch Umweltbedingungen bestimmt würden.* Das war schon damals mit dem Stand der Wissenschaft in keiner Weise zu vereinbaren.
> 
> Lyssenko gewann jedoch in der stalinistischen Sowjetunion vor allem zwischen 1940 und 1964 eine tonangebende Stellung, da es ihm gelang, den Diktator Josef Stalin als Förderer zu gewinnen. *Schwere Ernteeinbußen wurden angeblichen Saboteuren zugeschrieben. Damit verbunden war ein Feldzug gegen die sogenannte „faschistische“ und „bourgeoise“ Genetik sowie gegen jene Biologen, die sich mit dieser Disziplin befassten.*



Gender:


> die Autorinnen ihren Kritikern vorwerfen, Wissenschaft auf Naturwissenschaft zu reduzieren





> ihre Grundannahmen – Geschlecht sei eine von der Biologie unabhängige soziale Konstruktion



Die alten Lieder neu gesungen.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Warum ein gewisser Teil einer Population homosexuell ist weiss die Wissenschaft auch nicht mit Sicherheit. Interessanterweise ist dies bei vielen Tierarten auch der Fall und etwa im gleichen Verhältnis wie bei Menschen. Erziehung spielt hier keine Rolle, scheint ein biologischer Faktor zu sein. Gibt verschiedene Theorien hierzu von Genetik bis zu hormoneller Beeinflussung im Mutterleib, wie gesagt kann die Wissenschaft dies aktuell nicht mit Sicherheit beantworten.



Nur bei hoch entwickelten Tieren. Also bei solchen, die einen entsprechenden Neocortex haben.
Bei Spinnen wirst du keine Homosexualität erleben.
Je mehr sich das Lebewesen sich seiner bewusst ist, desto mehr kann es mit der Umwelt interagieren und sich selbst reflektieren.
Beim Menschen ist das nun mal sehr ausgeprägt und daher wird das bei ihm auch häufiger zutreffen. 
Die Frage ist halt -- wen interessiert es?
Die Menschheit wird nicht aussterben, nur weil 5% seiner Individuen Homosexuell sind.


----------



## Poulton (4. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Und das ist leider keine "Trollerei", das ist Gender.


Nein, sondern deine Geschichten vom Pferd.



> Gender:


Das Problem ist semantischer Art. Im englischen Unterscheidet man zwischen "sex", also dem biologischen Geschlecht, und "gender". Im Deutschen gibt es nur "Geschlecht", sonst nichts.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. September 2017)

Tut weh, wenn das Weltbild wankt, Poulton?

@Threshold 
Nun, das möchte man meinen. Aber wenn man bedenkt, was der Umbau einer Toilette auf Uni-Transgender-wasweißich die Gesellschaft kostet, welche Auswirkungen durch diese Ideologie auf die Sprache zukommen, wie toll es für Frauen ist, mit Männern auf ein Klo zu müssen und überhaupt...

Dann merkst Du schnell, dass das Thema gar nicht mal so belächelt werden sollte. Denn es hat zwar keinerlei positiven Nutzen und auch keine wissenschaftliche Grundlage, dafür aber jede Menge negative Aspekte.

Ein kleines Beispiel aus dem Kuriositätenkabinett:
Der Berliner Senat will Unisex-Toiletten einrichten – seit zwei Jahren - WELT


----------



## Poulton (4. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Tut weh, wenn das Weltbild wankt, Poulton?


Gender - Wikipedia


> Gender is the range of characteristics pertaining to, and differentiating between, masculinity and femininity. Depending on the context, these characteristics may include biological sex (i.e. the state of being male, female or an intersex variation which may complicate sex assignment), sex-based social structures (including gender roles and other social roles), or gender identity.[1][2][3] Some cultures have specific gender roles that can be considered distinct from male and female, such as the hijra (chhaka) of India and Pakistan.
> [...]


Das liest dich doch komplett anders als das, was du von dir gibst.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. September 2017)

Ist halt, weil Du nur das rauskopierst, was Du kopieren möchtest. Nämlich die Definition von John Money 1955 des Wortes Gender:


> „Der Begriff Geschlechtsrolle (gender role) wird benutzt, um all jene Dinge zu beschreiben, die eine Person sagt oder tut, um sich selbst auszuweisen als jemand, der oder die den Status als Mann oder Junge, als Frau oder Mädchen hat.“



Der Artikel ist aber schon was länger, meinste nicht?



> Der Begriff Gender [ˈdʒɛndɐ] bezeichnet in den Sozialwissenschaften die durch Gesellschaft und Kultur geprägten Geschlechtseigenschaften einer Person in Abgrenzung zu ihrem biologischen Geschlecht (engl. ‚sex‘).
> ...
> Die Trennung zwischen Sex und Gender impliziere, der Mensch bestehe, so wie auch Descartes die Dichotomie zwischen Körper und Geist aufmacht, zum Ersten aus seinem biologischen Geschlecht, das heißt seinem Sex, seinem biologischen, unhinterfragbaren, natürlich gegebenen Körper, und zum Zweiten aus seinem sozialen Geschlecht, das heißt seinem Gender, seinem vom Körper unabhängig quasi frei wählbaren Geschlecht. Nach Butler erscheint aber nicht nur das soziale Geschlecht als Konstruktion, sondern auch das biologische Geschlecht als hinterfragbare Wahrheit oder als eine kulturelle Interpretation des Körperlichen. Das, was man als Gender leben könne, sei letztlich abhängig davon, welche körperlichen Möglichkeiten man habe. Und diese körperlichen Möglichkeiten wiederum würden bereits kulturell interpretiert.


----------



## Grestorn (4. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Einflüsse sind das denn?
> Falsche Mutter?
> Mieser Vater?
> Zu viele Schwestern?



Hast Du Taskmasters Text gelesen oder Dir nur diesen AUsschnitt rausgepickt? Er sagt doch klar aus, dass er NICHT daran glaubt, dass die sexuelle Identität von äußeren Einflüssen her bestimmt wird. Wovon ich übrigens auch überzeugt bin (dass das nicht der Fall ist).


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Hast Du Taskmasters Text gelesen oder Dir nur diesen AUsschnitt rausgepickt? Er sagt doch klar aus, dass er NICHT daran glaubt, dass die sexuelle Identität von äußeren Einflüssen her bestimmt wird. Wovon ich übrigens auch überzeugt bin (dass das nicht der Fall ist).



Und ich glaube, dass da viel mehr Faktoren hinzukommen als alle denken.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. September 2017)

Vielleicht sollte man auch einfach mal fragen, zu was Euch die Gesellschaft gemacht hat und wie Ihr Euch fühlt.
Laut Facebook (  ) sind die Möglichkeiten:

androgyner Mensch
androgyn
bigender
weiblich
Frau zu Mann (FzM)
gender variabel
genderqueer
intersexuell (auch inter*)
männlich
Mann zu Frau (MzF)
weder noch
geschlechtslos
nicht-binär
weitere
Pangender
Pangeschlecht
trans
transweiblich
transmännlich
Transmann
Transmensch
Transfrau
trans*
trans*weiblich
trans*männlich
Trans*Mann
Trans*Mensch
Trans*Frau
transfeminin
Transgender
transgender weiblich
transgender männlich
Transgender Mann
Transgender Mensch
Transgender Frau
transmaskulin
transsexuell
weiblich-transsexuell
männlich-transsexuell
transsexueller Mann
transsexuelle Person
transsexuelle Frau
Inter*
Inter*weiblich
Inter*männlich
Inter*Mann
Inter*Frau
Inter*Mensch
intergender
intergeschlechtlich
zweigeschlechtlich
Zwitter
Hermaphrodit
Two Spirit drittes Geschlecht (indianische Bezeichnung für zwei in einem Körper vereinte Seelen)
Viertes Geschlecht
XY-Frau
Butch (maskuliner Typ in einer lesbischen Beziehung)
Femme (femininer Typ in einer lesbischen Beziehung)
Drag
Transvestit
Cross-Gender

Vielleicht können wir dann ja anhand des Spielzeugs und dessen Farbe, das Ihr in Eurer Kindheit hattet, abschätzen, was zu was führt. Ich bin mir sicher, da geht was.

Oder um dem Ort dieser Diskussion zu huldigen: Wessen Eltern hatten in Eurer Jugend Nvidia oder Intel und was ist aus Euch geworden?


----------



## blautemple (4. September 2017)

Es kann dir doch völlig egal sein als was sich jemand fühlt selbst wenn er sich als Kartoffel identifiziert. Irgendwie verstehe ich die ganze Diskussion gerade nicht


----------



## Grestorn (4. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich glaube, dass da viel mehr Faktoren hinzukommen als alle denken.



Ich nicht. So etwas zu glauben unterstützt letztlich nur die "Umerziehungsfraktion".

Diese ganzen diversen Ausprägunge, von denen Taskmaster die Liste oben gepostet hat, sind natürlich tatsächlich in dieser Form nur eine Modererscheinung. Aber genauso wie es Menschen gibt, die lieber in Missionarsstellung vögeln, andere eher Hündchenstellung bevorzugen, so gibt es eben auch sonst die vielfältigsten Vorlieben und Wünsche. Die sind durchaus von Gewohnheit, Erfahrung und Umgebung geprägt. Allerdings z.B. auch davon, wieviel Dominanz jemand in seinem Naturell hat. SO oder so, hat das aber alles nichts mit einer sexuellen Orientierung zu tun. 

Das sollten man schon auseinander halten.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. September 2017)

@blautemple
Stimme ich zu. Es ist absolut egal. Das ist die Essenz der Toleranz. Problematisch wird es, wenn aus ideologischen Gründen solche fiktiven Dinge zu einer Staatsdoktrin (inkl Lehrstuhl) erhoben werden, Ämter gendern, in die Regeln der Wissenschaft eingegriffen wird und es Auswirkungen auf das ganz normale Leben hat, man zum Beispiel als "böse" gilt, weil der Sohn blaues Spielzeug besitzt.

Wegen meiner könnt ihr Euch privat für ein Toastbrot halten. Geht mich ja nichts an. Diese Leute wollen aber, dass mich dieser Quatsch etwas angeht und gefährlich wird es, wenn es sich noch weiter durchsetzt und noch stärker zur Einteilung in ideologisch "Reine" und "Unreine" verwendet wird.


----------



## efdev (4. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> wie toll es für Frauen ist, mit Männern auf ein Klo zu müssen und überhaupt...



Also so oft wie sich die Damen auf das Männerklo "verirren" bei Veranstaltungen scheint es da kein all zu großes Problem zu geben


----------



## Poulton (4. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist aber schon was länger, meinste nicht?


Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich den auch gelesen und darin wird auch noch auf drei verschiedene weitere Punkte hingewiesen und unterschieden: sexual idenity, sexual orientation und gender identity. Das Thema ist also bedeutend komplexer und vielschichtiger, als es von dir hier nach Pegida-Art versucht gemacht zu werden.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. September 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Also so oft wie sich die Damen auf das Männerklo "verirren" bei Veranstaltungen scheint es da kein all zu großes Problem zu geben :ka



Ist halt ne andere Nummer, als die Gendertoilette am Hauptbahnhof, abends mit Junkies und co.
Dass es natürlich auch angeheiterte Mädels gibt, die aus freiem Willen bei guter Stimmung nachgucken, welche Geschlechtspartner ein annehmbares Gehänge vorzuweisen haben, buche ich jetzt mal unter ferner liefen. 
Da ist halt kein Zwang hinter.

/Edit
Und wieder ein klassischer Poulton.
Ich lasse das mal jetzt einfach so stehen. Dich zu füttern macht einfach keinen Spaß. Du willst die Problematik einer angeblich durch die Gesellschaft entstandenen Geschlechtsidentität scheinbar nicht verstehen.
Ist aber kein Ding. Niemand tut das so richtig, weil es eben nicht wissenschaftlich ist. Es ist normativ, rein ideologisch.


----------



## efdev (4. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ist halt ne andere Nummer, als die Gendertoilette am Hauptbahnhof, abends mit Junkies und co.



Stimmt getrennte Toiletten mit Junkies sind weit besser  und die Junkies am Bahnhof müssten schon nicht sein das ist aber wieder ein anderes Thema  
Das hat auch nichts mit angeheiterten Mädels zu tun sondern einfach mit vollen Toiletten und wer aufs Klo muss dem ist halt egal auf welches 

Von daher sehe ich kein Problem mit Gendertoiletten ist mir ziemlich egal und es wundert mich das es für viele ein großes Problem ist wer auf den Nachbar Pot sitzt.


----------



## Poulton (4. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Niemand tut das so richtig, weil es eben nicht wissenschaftlich ist. Es ist normativ, rein ideologisch.


Glücklicherweise entscheiden Personen wie du nicht darüber, was wissenschaftlich ist oder nicht.

Gender Studies: Aus Angst vor einem anderen Leben | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Taskmaster (4. September 2017)

Es ist in der Tat etwas besser gehandhabt, wenn Männer unter Substanzmissbrauch nicht unbedingt zwischen strullernden Damen abhängen. Da wäre nämlich u.a. die Sache mit der herabgesetzten Affektkontrolle. 
Ich kenne jetzt die Männertoiletten nicht, die Du so besuchst, aber die Üblichen besitzen Pinkelrinnen. Werden die dann eigentlich abgeschafft, damit die Transgenderfrauen (wieauchimmer) nicht erröten?

Ich fände es zwar unglaublich lässig, wenn eine Frau sich neben mich stellt und dann die Urinella auspackt, aber ich befürchte, da bin ich etwas in der Unterzahl. Vor allem die recht konservativen Neubürger dürften da etwas überreagieren.

@Poulton
Ja, es gibt auch Fans und Ideologen unter den Journalisten. Wenn Du den Artikel mal liest, wird Dir auffallen, dass er Gender als Wissenschaft nicht habilitieren kann.
Denn warum es keine ist, darfst Du noch mal anhand der eigens von Dir geposteten PDF der Friedrich-Ebert-Stiftung nachvollziehen.
Der von Dir gepostete Artikel besteht eigentlich nur aus "Die sind so gemein. Gender ist toll! Und schaut nur, diese Naturwissenschaftler sind gar keine guten Menschen, also haben die per se sowieso unrecht. Ihr versteht alles falsch... Ach Menno!"


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. September 2017)

Nun das es gesellschaftlich akzeptiert ist, dass Frauen mal eben aufs Männerklo dürfen,  umgekehrt aber nicht, ist schon ziemlich sexistisch.


----------



## Poulton (4. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich kenne jetzt die Männertoiletten nicht, die Du so besuchst, aber die Üblichen besitzen Pinkelrinnen.


Wie alt ist das Klo denn, das dort noch eine Goldene Rinne ist? Ansonsten: Pro Arsch eine Kabine. Egal ob darin ein Pissoar oder WC steht/hängt.


----------



## Grestorn (4. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nun das es gesellschaftlich akzeptiert ist, dass Frauen mal eben aufs Männerklo dürfen,  umgekehrt aber nicht, ist schon ziemlich sexistisch.



Ist das akzeptiert? Außer bei Reinigungskräften freilich. Wobei das auch eine interessante Frage wäre, wenn eine männliche Reinigungskraft auf dem Frauenklo putzen würde


----------



## Leob12 (4. September 2017)

Thorsten Benner auf Twitter: "A few thoughts on last night.
#TVDuell 
https://t.co/3N7E7kVRCs https://t.co/FKrRG6UvzP"

Interessante Punkte sind dabei. 
Als Österreicher muss ich sagen dass das TV-Duell gestern eine Wohltat war. Eine Wohltat insofern weil unsere Pappenheimer inkompetent sind und die Diskussion gestern niveau- und respektvoll war. 
Bei der Themenwahl dachte ich auch daran, dass es etwas einseitig war. Insgesamt sind die 97 Minuten halt zu kurz. Ich hätte beiden gerne länger oder nochmal zugehört, denn allein auf Basis dieses Duells würde mir eine Entscheidung schwer fallen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (4. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Als Österreicher muss ich sagen dass das TV-Duell gestern eine Wohltat war. Eine Wohltat insofern weil unsere Pappenheimer inkompetent sind und die Diskussion gestern niveau- und respektvoll war.



Das Problem ist, dass die Diskussion vielen Deutschen wohl ZU kompetent, niveau- und respektvoll war. 

Die wollen lieber Hau-Drauf-Populismus, bei dem irgendwelche Dinge gefordert werden, die weder realistisch noch zielführend sind, sondern nur die niederen Instinkte, den Egoismus und die Kurzsichtigkeit bedienen. 

Wenn man in den Foren liest, könnte einem schlecht werden, wie voll diese mit linken und rechten Agitatoren sind, die alles besser wissen, aber vor lauter Egoismus und Kurzssichtigkeit kaum bis zu ihrer eigenen Nasenspitze sehen können.


----------



## Leob12 (4. September 2017)

Gerade deswegen war es schön erfrischend wenn man die letzten Monate und Jahre gefühlt nur Trump/Hillary, Strache und Hofer, Boris Johnson und dergleichen wahrgenommen hat bzw der Stil, den du genannt hast, ohne Zweifel dominiert hat. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ist das akzeptiert? Außer bei Reinigungskräften freilich. Wobei das auch eine interessante Frage wäre, wenn eine männliche Reinigungskraft auf dem Frauenklo putzen würde




Sobald die Frauenklos voll sind, ja ist es.

Natürlich nur bei Frauen.  ALs Mann musst du schon sehr, sehr freundlich fragen. Und dann auch nur alleine.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2017)

Sofern man kein Duell bzw. echten Wahlkampf sehen will, war es bestimmt eine Wohltat. 

Wo waren denn da die großen Unterschiede, wenn man im Kern dieselbe Politik macht (kein Wunder, wenn in den letzten 12 Jahren 8 Jahre Groko waren)?

Wozu überhaupt diese Farce von einem „Duell“? Ich sehe mich da eher in meiner im Eingangspost aufgestellte These bestätigt, dass SPD und CDU zu einer „Einheitssoße“ geworden sind, wo man Unterschiede mit der Lupe suchen muss.

Letzten Endes war das Ganze nicht mehr, als eine Werbeaktion für die nächste Groko. Dann sollte man auch so ehrlich sein, dass so zu benennen.

Zumal ich der Meinung bin, dass ein solches Duell nicht zu unserer Demokratie passt, weil wir kein 2 Parteiensystem haben, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

PS: Mal als Vergleich die Herren Schmidt und Strauß

YouTube


----------



## Adi1 (4. September 2017)

Hallejula, die nächste Groko ist schon nahezu besiegelt 

Der Schulz wird unter Merkel Außenminister, mehr war halt nicht drin

Ea war ja letztendlich eher ein "Duett" statt ein "Duell"


----------



## Grestorn (4. September 2017)

Ihr wollt also auch lieber Hau-Drauf Populismus. Wie z.B. "die Öffnung der Grenzen 2015 für Flüchtlinge war eine absolute Katastrophe und ein Bruch geltenden Rechts" oder "Wir brauchen eine massive Umverteilung des Vemögens in Deutschland und das Bedindungslose Grundeinkommen".

Hab ich's getroffen?


----------



## azzih (4. September 2017)

Beide stehn halt auch für ich nenn es mal verwaltende Realpolitik,  sprich ein weiter wie bisher. Da hat man dann natürlich auch kaum Unterschiede, die man in sonem TV Duell hervorheben kann.
An große Reformen wir sich weder SPD noch CDU  ranwagen und spart Themen wie Steuerreform, Rentenreform etc. dann natürlich schön aus. Und auch ansonsten viel schwammige Aussagen von wegen "wir fördern Digitalisierung, Wohnungsbau etc." ohne da was Konkretes zu nennen.

Mir fehlen bei beiden einfach die Zukunftsvisionen, es kann ja nicht das Ziel sein in einer konjunkturellen Hochphase mit Rekordsteuereinnahmen nichts zu tun. Jetzt gerade wäre die richtige Zeit clever und zukunftsorientiert die Milliarden zu investieren. Sprich jetzt muss in ein modernes Stromnetz, Datennetz und Schulen sowie Unis investiert werden. Auch bei der Bundeswehr gibt es zig Baustellen wo dringend aktuelle Technik benötigt wird. Aber ich kann auch auf meinen Milliarden sitzen und nix tun, nur steh ich dann in Zeiten von Rezession da und hab den Salat. Und wer glaubt das unser Außenhandelsungleichgewicht so auf ewig weiter geht, der ist sehr blauäugig, Und auch die Rekord-Niedrigzinsen sind irgendwann vorbei.


----------



## Grestorn (4. September 2017)

Eine Reform des Krankenkassensystems wäre ja schon mal ein Anfang. Und da gibt's durchaus Unterschiede zwischen Merkel und Schulz, und m.E. auch wichtige Unterschiede. 

Das Rentensystem lässt sich nicht mal so eben grundlegend reformieren. Beim Steuersystem sind Korrekturen angebracht (schwache Einkommen müssen tatsächlich deutlich entlastet werden, ohne den Menschen mit hohen Einkommen gleich ein Geschenk zu machen. Sprich, der Freibetrag muss erhöht und gleichzeitig die Progession und der Spitzensteuersatz leicht angehoben werden. Also genau das, was die SPD vor hat). Aber eine komplette Reform ist m.E. weder machbar noch tatsächlich nötig. Ich sehe jedenfalls nicht, warum. 

Sonst hast Du Recht, man muss heute in die Zukunft investieren. Und da haben sich beide nicht gerade hervorgetan. Wohl auch, weil sich das nicht wirklich gut dem Wähler verkaufen lässt, der lieber im Jetzt und Heute lebt und jammert, wie ungerecht doch alles ist.


----------



## Adi1 (4. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ihr wollt also auch lieber Hau-Drauf Populismus. Wie z.B. "die Öffnung der Grenzen 2015 für Flüchtlinge war eine absolute Katastrophe und ein Bruch geltenden Rechts" oder "Wir brauchen eine massive Umverteilung des Vemögens in Deutschland und das Bedindungslose Grundeinkommen".
> 
> Hab ich's getroffen?



Nö,

hier verwischen aber alle Grenzen zwischen den sogenannten "Volksparteien" 

Beide Parteien müssen die Mitte bedienen, sind aber nicht fähig,
die rechten und linken Ränder halbwegs anzusprechen 

Da braucht man sich doch nicht wundern, wenn eigentlich "normale Wähler"
daheim hocken bleiben

Die AfD will niemand, die Linken auch nicht

Bleiben ja nur FDP und Grüne übrig 

Naja, die FDP fällt auch mit den neu erfundenen "Light"-Neoliberalen-Lindner auch weg,

und die Grünen auch .....


----------



## OField (4. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ihr wollt also auch lieber Hau-Drauf Populismus. Wie z.B. "die Öffnung der Grenzen 2015 für Flüchtlinge war eine absolute Katastrophe und ein Bruch geltenden Rechts" oder "Wir brauchen eine massive Umverteilung des Vemögens in Deutschland und das Bedindungslose Grundeinkommen".
> 
> Hab ich's getroffen?


Nein, du hast absolut daneben geschossen, aber mehr als billige Polemik war von dir ohnehin nicht zu erwarten. Kaaruzo hat recht. Ein Duell in einem Land mit mehr als 2 bedeutungsvollen Parteien ist eine Farce.


----------



## Grestorn (4. September 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Nein, du hast absolut daneben geschossen, aber mehr als billige Polemik war von dir ohnehin nicht zu erwarten. Kaaruzo hat recht. Ein Duell in einem Land mit mehr als 2 bedeutungsvollen Parteien ist eine Farce.



Na, wenn ich daneben getroffen habe (ist ja logisch, da man kaum jeglichen Populismus mit 2 Beispielen treffen kann  ) dann sprich doch aus, was Du Dir wünscht. Ich meine, ich kenne Deine Meinung zumindest zum Teil, und für mich bist Du zumindest in einigen Themen auch recht extrem und populistisch drauf. 

In D gibt es ja im Gegensatz zu USA, GB und anderen Ländern mit Mehrheitswahlrecht durchaus mehr als 2 Parteien, die Ideen einbringen und in Form von Koalitionspartnerschaften auch Politik mitbestimmen können. Und auch die Opposition macht durchaus aktiv Politik. Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass ihr von der Demokratie frustriert sind, da die Mehrheit einfach nicht bedingungslos Euren Ideen folgen will. Diesen Frust kann ich übrigens sehr gut nachvollziehen, mir geht es kein bisschen anders, ich kann auch nicht verstehen, wie es nur Menschen geben kann, die anders denken als ich 

Aber jeder einzelne ist nun mal NICHT das Volk, und extreme Ideen sind nun mal selten mehrheitsfähig. Gott sei Dank.

Ich denke übrigens nicht, dass ich generell sonderlich polemisch argumentiere. Auch wenn ich ab und zu mal einen provokanten Satz schreibe. Tut mir echt _schrecklich _leid, falls ich Dich damit getroffen habe. (Vorsicht, böser  polemischer Sarkasmus!).


----------



## Caduzzz (4. September 2017)

Hier mal zwei Links zum Duell 

Der Postillon: "Mist! Geblinzelt": TV-Duell-Zuschauerin hat Themenkomplex "Soziale Gerechtigkeit" verpasst

Der Postillon: "Zwei sind nicht zu bremsen": Zuschauer fanden TV-Duell auf Kabel eins am spannendsten


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Der Schulz wird unter Merkel Außenminister, mehr war halt nicht drin



Wo lässt du dann den Gabriel?
Wieder Wirtschaftsministerium? 
Geht ja nicht, dass ist er wieder ständig zu hause und nervt die Familie.


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2017)

Wenn es daraufhin keinen FDP Wirtschaftsminister gibt nehme ich gerne einen SPD Aussenminister in Kauf.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn es daraufhin keinen FDP Wirtschaftsminister gibt nehme ich gerne einen SPD Aussenminister in Kauf.



Satire oder Misanthropie?


----------



## Two-Face (4. September 2017)

Naja, Westerwelle hatte sich damals als Außenminister jetzt nicht unbedingt so toll gemacht.

Eine Unternehmenspartei wie die FDP hat auf dem Gebiet sowieso wenig Erfahrung. Die interessiert nur, wo man Gewinn machen kann.
Ein FDP-Wirtschaftsminister ergäbe somit also durchaus mehr Sinn, als einen FDP-Außenminister. Wobei ich mir dann wiederum Sorgen um Arbeitnehmerrechte machen muss.


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Satire oder Misanthropie?


Nur die Feststellung dass ich immer noch lieber eine GroKo hätte als Schwarz/Gelb.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2017)

Das liest sich wie Pest und Cholera. Sofern Linders neuste Worte nicht nur Wahlkampfgetöse sind (was ich vermute), hätte ich trotzdem lieber Schwarz/Gelb, als weiter eine Groko.

Oder wahlweise einen CSU Vorsitzenden, der mal Nägel mit Köpfen macht und nicht ständig den falschen Kurs der Schwesterpartei mitträgt.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2017)

Seehofer ist ja stärker eingeknickt als letztens die Strommasten in Houston. 
Merkel hat eben gezeigt, dass sie die Macht hat und Seehofer nur Fußabtreter ist.
Und ich würde ja eher mal eine Schwarz/Grüne Koalition sehen.
Besser als Schwarz/Gelb -- hoffe ich doch -- und was anderes als die große Koalition.
Dass Rot/Rot/Grün nichts wird, sollte klar sein.
Außerdem will ich keine Verlierer in Machtpositionen mehr sehen, die dann auch noch erklären, wie super der Sieg war.


----------



## Two-Face (4. September 2017)

Mir wäre es schon recht, wenn Merkel einfach nur weg wäre.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mir wäre es schon recht, wenn Merkel einfach nur weg wäre.



Die wird das so machen wie Kohl -- solange am Stuhl kleben, bis die Leute keine Lust mehr auf sie haben und sie abwählen.


----------



## Poulton (4. September 2017)

Ich bin auch weiterhin dafür, dass es für das Amt des Bundeskanzler eine Amtszeitbegrenzung gibt, wie es beim Bundespräsidenten schon der Fall ist.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2017)

Also maximal 10 Jahre?


----------



## Two-Face (4. September 2017)

Ich wäre ja für Gerhard Schröder als Nachfolger.

Dank seiner Russland-Kontakte haben wir hier billiges Erdgas.
Da er regelmäßig bei Putin auf'm Schoß hockt, wird garantiert, dass wir eine Atommacht auf unserer Seite haben, wenn Trump und/oder Un auf dumme Gedanken kommen und die Brennpunkte in Syrien durch konsequente Unterstützung des dort amtierenden Despoten dauerhaft und friedlich gelöscht werden.
Einer wie er würde die zahllosen Flüchtlinge hier mit harter Hand in den deutschen Volkskörper integrieren. 
Verweigerer könnten radikal ausgmerzt werden, indem er sie in einen russischen Gulag verfrachten lässt, zusammen mit anderen, asozialen und staatskassenbelastenden Elementen (Rentner, Geringverdiener, Hatz-IV-Empfänger).
Dazu kommt noch, er ist Hannover-96-Fan. Mir als Bayern-Fan ist das zwar egal, aber das ist doch gut für Hannover 96.

Zu doof nur, dass er schonmal Bundeskanzler war und damals erst für ein Großteil der heutigen Probleme gesorgt hat, aber hey, nobody is perfect.


----------



## Poulton (4. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also maximal 10 Jahre?


Zwei Amtsperioden, selbst wenn die nicht voll sind. Also maximal 8 Jahre in dem Fall.


----------



## DerLachs (4. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ihr wollt also auch lieber Hau-Drauf Populismus. Wie z.B. "die Öffnung der Grenzen 2015 für Flüchtlinge war eine absolute Katastrophe und ein Bruch geltenden Rechts" oder "Wir brauchen eine massive Umverteilung des Vemögens in Deutschland und das Bedindungslose Grundeinkommen".
> 
> Hab ich's getroffen?


Mir hätten schon ein paar kritischere Fragen und das Ansprechen von wichtigen Themen wie Bildung oder Digitalisierung ausgereicht. Hau-Drauf ist aber auch ganz unterhaltsam.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich bin auch weiterhin dafür, dass es für das Amt des Bundeskanzler eine Amtszeitbegrenzung gibt, wie es beim Bundespräsidenten schon der Fall ist.



Warum? Man muss die Politik von Frau Merkel nicht mögen (tue ich nicht), aber sie hat bisher immer in demokratischen Wahlen die Mehrheit der Wähler von sich überzeugen können. Wenn das Volk auch in Zukunft für sie wählt, warum nicht? Was ist daran undemokratisch?

Zumal eine Amtszeitbegrenzung in unserem System nicht soviel Sinn ergibt, wie z.B. in Amerika, wo das Amt des Präsidenten viel umfassender ist, als bei uns (wobei ich auch da den Gedanken der Amtszeitbegrenzung falsch finde, aber das ist ein anderes Thema).


----------



## Tengri86 (5. September 2017)

Nachgefragt: Was die Parteien gegen Pflegenotstand tun wollen  | MDR.DE


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zwei Amtsperioden, selbst wenn die nicht voll sind. Also maximal 8 Jahre in dem Fall.



Also im Vergleich zum US Präsidenten?
Aber die machen ja 2 Jahre lang Wahlkampf. Das will ich hier eigentlich nicht sehen.
Das erste halbe Jahr nach der Wahl ist Koalitionsfindung, und zwei Jahre weiter geht es schon wieder in de Wahlkampf.
Das kannst du bei einer präsidialen Demokratie ja machen, wo es am Ende dann auch keine Koalition bedarf.
Aber bei uns funktioniert das so meiner Meinung nach nicht.
Da würde ich dann 5 Jahre ansetzen mit einer Wiederwahl und nach 5 weiteren jahren gibt es dann einen neuen Kandidaten der Spitzenpartei.
Und so ein Geschacher wie in Russland will ich auch nicht sehen, wo man dann den Regierungschef irgendwo parkt und ihn dann wieder rausholt.


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo lässt du dann den Gabriel?
> Wieder Wirtschaftsministerium?
> Geht ja nicht, dass ist er wieder ständig zu hause und nervt die Familie.



Nö, der wird sich schon in die Wirtschaft abseilen,

wird ja besser bezahlt, siehe Schröder


----------



## Taskmaster (5. September 2017)

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass Gabriel bleibt wo er ist. Der hat sich kein Magenband setzen lassen und hält nun sein Gesicht scheinbar völlig ohne Absprache mit der restlichen Regierung in jede Kamera, um nach der Wahl zu verschwinden. Sieht schwer danach aus, dass er sich "unentbehrlich" machen möchte. Zumindest bleibt er so im Gespräch.
Wer Richtung Rente geht, schiebt ja normalerweise eher eine ruhigere Kugel (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).
Mit jedem Gramm Fett, das er verliert, wird der Mann aktiver (und unberechenbarer).
Ich denke eher, dass Schulz wieder Richtung EU abhaut ( Geht Martin Schulz bald wieder zurück nach Brüssel? - WELT ). Offiziell wird natürlich dementiert, aber was bedeutet das schon in der Politik.


----------



## azzih (5. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum? Man muss die Politik von Frau Merkel nicht mögen (tue ich nicht), aber sie hat bisher immer in demokratischen Wahlen die Mehrheit der Wähler von sich überzeugen können. Wenn das Volk auch in Zukunft für sie wählt, warum nicht? Was ist daran undemokratisch?
> 
> Zumal eine Amtszeitbegrenzung in unserem System nicht soviel Sinn ergibt, wie z.B. in Amerika, wo das Amt des Präsidenten viel umfassender ist, als bei uns (wobei ich auch da den Gedanken der Amtszeitbegrenzung falsch finde, aber das ist ein anderes Thema).



Sehe das anders. Wie schon bei Helmut Kohl, Berlusconi etc. der Fall war, ist es einfach nicht gut für ein Amt und im Endeffekt auch das Land, wenn eine einzelne Person sich mit aller Macht an das Amt klammert und glaubt er oder sie sei unbedingt notwendig für den politischen Erfolg des Landes. Macht verändert leider oft den Charakter und lässt Menschen zur Selbstüberschätzung neigen, irgendwann tut man dann alles nur noch dafür, diese Macht zu erhalten. Das Ansehen des Amtes und der eigentliche Job treten in den Hintergrund.

Das alles kann man vermeiden indem wichtige Ämter im Vorhinein einfach schon zeitlich begrenzt werden. Keine Person dieser Welt ist alleine wirklich relevant genug um zwingend ein Posten besetzten zu müssen.
Ich mag ja Merkel für ihre ruhige und besonnene Art und weil sie sich nie populistisch in den Vordergrund spielt. Allerdings denke ich das es besser gewesen wäre, wenn sie nicht mehr angetreten wäre.


----------



## Grestorn (6. September 2017)

Das Problem bei Frau Merkel ist weniger ihre Politik - man kann in Details unterschiedlicher Meinung sein, aber im Grundsatz ist sie stark vernunftgeleitet (auch wenn das unsere Extremisten natürlich nie so sehen werden). 

Das Problem ist, dass es nicht gut ist, wenn eine Partei und gar eine Person zu lange an der Macht ist. Es wird zunehmend schwieriger, sie abzulösen, der "Kanzlerbonus" wird immer stärker, die Verflechtung und Vernetzung immer ausgeprägter und machtvoller. Und bestimmte Dinge werden einfach weiter so gemacht, "weil es halt schon immer so war" und sich bewährt hat. 

Ab und zu braucht man neue Ideen, einen neuen Schwung und neue Konzepte. Neue Besen kehren gut, das kann zwar auch fatal sein (wenn Aktionismus einzug hält), aber im Grundsatz stimmt es schon. Schröder hat seinerzeit einen deutlichen Schwung in die deutsche Politik gebracht. Man kann einzelnes gerne kritisieren und vieles bedarf auch einer Korrektur, aber er hat Deutschland auf jeden Fall einen Schwung verpasst, von dem wir heute noch profitieren. 

Merkel verwaltet das, nicht schlecht, aber eben ohne eigene große Impulse zu setzen. Die kamen interessanter Weise eher von der SPD (z.B. Mindestlohn). 

Nur deswegen wäre es wirklich an der Zeit, einen neuen Kanzler zu bekommen. Leider wird der wohl auch die nächsten 4 Jahre leider wieder Merkel heißen. Ich finde das schade, auch wenn ich sicher nicht zur "Merkel muss weg"-Fraktion gehöre.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. September 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Sehe das anders. Wie schon bei Helmut Kohl, Berlusconi etc. der Fall war, ist es einfach nicht gut für ein Amt und im Endeffekt auch das Land, wenn eine einzelne Person sich mit aller Macht an das Amt klammert und glaubt er oder sie sei unbedingt notwendig für den politischen Erfolg des Landes. Macht verändert leider oft den Charakter und lässt Menschen zur Selbstüberschätzung neigen, irgendwann tut man dann alles nur noch dafür, diese Macht zu erhalten. Das Ansehen des Amtes und der eigentliche Job treten in den Hintergrund.
> 
> Das alles kann man vermeiden indem wichtige Ämter im Vorhinein einfach schon zeitlich begrenzt werden. Keine Person dieser Welt ist alleine wirklich relevant genug um zwingend ein Posten besetzten zu müssen.
> Ich mag ja Merkel für ihre ruhige und besonnene Art und weil sie sich nie populistisch in den Vordergrund spielt. Allerdings denke ich das es besser gewesen wäre, wenn sie nicht mehr angetreten wäre.



Frau Merkel wurde dieses Amt ja nicht geschenkt, vermacht oder sonstiges. Sie hat es in einem fairen und demokratischen Wettbewerb errungen. Es steht doch jedem volljährigen, deutschen Staatsbürger frei, sie in einer Wahl zu schlagen.

Wenn das niemand schafft und sich das Volk in einer demokratischen Wahl für sie ausspricht, warum soll sie dann nicht weiterregieren?

Auf Zwang ein Amt zu beenden, obwohl das Volk sich weiter für einen bestimmten Kandidaten ausspricht, halte ich für undemokratisch. Wenn es niemanden gibt, der Merkel schlagen kann und das Volk auch keinen anderen Kanzler will, warum soll man das mit Zwang ändern? Wenn das Volk jemanden anderes will, wird es schon jemanden anderes wählen. Auch ein Herr Kohl wurde (ganz demokratisch) abgewählt. 

Ich bin der letzte der als Merkelbefürworter durchgeht, aber wenn diese Frau in einem demokratischen Wettbewerb als Gewinnerin hervorgeht, dann ist das so zu akzeptieren. Wie gesagt, es steht jedem frei gegen diese Frau anzutreten und das Volk von sich zu überzeugen. Wenn man das nicht kann, ist das ja nicht die Schuld von Frau Merkel.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Frau Merkel wurde dieses Amt ja nicht geschenkt, vermacht oder sonstiges. Sie hat es in einem fairen und demokratischen Wettbewerb errungen. Es steht doch jedem volljährigen, deutschen Staatsbürger frei, sie in einer Wahl zu schlagen.



Na ja, sie hat Kohl weg gebissen und jeden anderen entsorgt, der ihr zu Nahe kam.
von daher gibt es schlicht niemanden, der Merkels Erbe antreten könnte, und daher bleibt sie einfach weiter dran.

Und die Union hat schon immer verwaltet. Die machen nie was.
Kohl hat das Land jahrelang im Stillstand gehalten und merkel macht jetzt genau das gleiche.

Und über Schröder sage ich lieber nichts. Der Arsch soll sich von von Putin aushalten lassen. Hauptsache ich sehe den nie wieder.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, sie hat Kohl weg gebissen und jeden anderen entsorgt, der ihr zu Nahe kam. von daher gibt es schlicht niemanden, der Merkels Erbe antreten könnte, und daher bleibt sie einfach weiter dran.



Trotzdem hat sie das Amt des Bundeskanzlers nicht geschenkt bekommen. Darum ging es. Sie wurde gewählt. Es steht doch jedem frei gegen sie zu konkurrieren und es besser zu machen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Union hat schon immer verwaltet. Die machen nie was.
> Kohl hat das Land jahrelang im Stillstand gehalten und merkel macht jetzt genau das gleiche.



Dann sollte man vielleicht damit angreifen und versuchen zu punkten.  



Threshold schrieb:


> Und über Schröder sage ich lieber nichts. Der Arsch soll sich von von Putin aushalten lassen. Hauptsache ich sehe den nie wieder.



Was genau hat Schröder jetzt damit zu tun? Der Sinn erschließt sich mir nicht. Auch nicht, warum du den Mann beleidigst. Was genau hat er dir getan?


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat sie das Amt des Bundeskanzlers nicht geschenkt bekommen. Darum ging es. Sie wurde gewählt. Es steht doch jedem frei gegen sie zu konkurrieren und es besser zu machen.



Ja, aber Merkel macht ja nichts.
Was hat sie denn bisher in den 12 Jahren geschafft?
Welche Reform -- sei es Gesundheit, Rente, Arbeit, Infrastruktur usw. hat denn den Menschen geholfen?
Es gibt nur noch einen einzigen lebenden Altkanzler.
Und wie viele Ex Bundespräsidenten dürfen wir wegen ihr jetzt mit durchfüttern?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann sollte man vielleicht damit angreifen und versuchen zu punkten.



Tja, das Dilemma ist, dass Merkel gegen jeden Gegenkandidaten gewinnt, der mit "S" anfängt.
Also *S*chröder, *S*teinmeier, *S*teinbrück, *S*chulz.
Gabriel weiß genau, wieso er den Job abgegeben hat. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was genau hat Schröder jetzt damit zu tun? Der Sinn erschließt sich mir nicht. Auch nicht, warum du den Mann beleidigst. Was genau hat er dir getan?



Ich hab den Penner gewählt, weil ich den Kohl nicht mehr sehen konnte.
Und dann hat der Arsch die Wirtschaftspolitik gemacht, die sich der Kohl nie getraut hat. Er hat die Hedge Fonds ins Land geholt, hat die Regulierungen am Finanzsektor abgeschafft, hat den Riester Scheiß eingeführt, damit sein Kumpel Maschmeyer schnelle Knete machen kann. Der Typ hat das Land und seine Partei gespalten und er ist der Grund, wieso die SPD in den nächsten 50 Jahren keinen Kanzler mehr stellen wird.
Er hat nur ein einziges Mal was richtig gemacht -- als er sich weigerte, mit Bush den Irak anzugreifen.
Merkel war damals extra in Washington und hat Bush unterstützt und wäre Merkel damals schon Kanzler, wäre Deutschland mit in den Irak einmarschiert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber Merkel macht ja nichts.
> Was hat sie denn bisher in den 12 Jahren geschafft?
> Welche Reform -- sei es Gesundheit, Rente, Arbeit, Infrastruktur usw. hat denn den Menschen geholfen?
> Es gibt nur noch einen einzigen lebenden Altkanzler.
> Und wie viele Ex Bundespräsidenten dürfen wir wegen ihr jetzt mit durchfüttern?



Dann wähl sie ab. Nur, wenn die Mehrheit der Wähler sie wählt, wonach es zurzeit aussieht, dann muss man damit leben. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, das Dilemma ist, dass Merkel gegen jeden Gegenkandidaten gewinnt, der mit "S" anfängt. Also *S*chröder, *S*teinmeier, *S*teinbrück, *S*chulz. Gabriel weiß genau, wieso er den Job abgegeben hat.



Ist ja nicht Merkels Schuld, wenn die Konkurrenz so schlecht ist. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab den Penner gewählt, weil ich den Kohl nicht mehr sehen konnte. Und dann hat der Arsch die Wirtschaftspolitik gemacht, die sich der Kohl nie getraut hat. Er hat die Hedge Fonds ins Land geholt, hat die Regulierungen am Finanzsektor abgeschafft, hat den Riester Scheiß eingeführt, damit sein Kumpel Maschmeyer schnelle Knete machen kann. Der Typ hat das Land und seine Partei gespalten und er ist der Grund, wieso die SPD in den nächsten 50 Jahren keinen Kanzler mehr stellen wird. Er hat nur ein einziges Mal was richtig gemacht -- als er sich weigerte, mit Bush den Irak anzugreifen. Merkel war damals extra in Washington und hat Bush unterstützt und wäre Merkel damals schon Kanzler, wäre Deutschland mit in den Irak einmarschiert.



Herr Schröder wurde doch letztendlich abgewählt und hat in den letzten 12 Jahren doch keinerlei Rolle in der Politiklandschaft gespielt. Warum also erwähnst du ihn dann? 

Wo ist da der Sinn?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die kamen interessanter Weise eher von der SPD (z.B. Mindestlohn).



Der kam interessanterweise von der Linken.


----------



## Poulton (6. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es steht doch jedem frei gegen sie zu konkurrieren und es besser zu machen.


Kanzler bzw. Kanzerlin wird i.d.R. der, der auch den Parteivorsitz inne hat. Solange die Partei unter diesem Vorsitzenden genug Stimmen hat, dass sie immer wieder den Kanzler stellen kann, hat der Parteivorsitzende ein Machtmonopol in der Partei, welches ihm außerdem ermöglicht, die Regierungsposten größtenteils mit denen zu besetzen, die er will. Er ist damit faktisch keiner Konkurrenz mehr unterworfen. Durch eine Amtszeitbegrenzung auf zwei bis drei Legislaturperioden, gäbe es auch wieder einen stärkeren innerparteilichen Wettbewerb, sowie das Aufbrechen von eingefahren und etablierten Strukturen, die häufig auch noch förderlich für Korruption und Vetternwirtschaft sind. Das ganze macht es auch für Lobbyisten etwas schwieriger Einfluß zu nehmen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann wähl sie ab. Nur, wenn die Mehrheit der  Wähler sie wählt, wonach es zurzeit aussieht, dann muss man damit leben.


Bundeskanzler/in wird durch die Mehrheit der Stimmen des Bundestages gewählt, nicht die der Wähler. Afaik muss der Bundeskanzler nicht mal gewählter Abgeordneter sein, um in das Amt gewählt zu werden.
Abgesehen davon, geht es bei Amtszeitbegrenzung um die Einschränkung und Limitierung von Macht und das Verhindern der Monopolisierung von dieser auf eine Person bzw. Partei. 


Auch die in Deutschland leider nicht übliche Trennung von Amt und Mandat verfolgt ein ähnliches Ziel.


----------



## Grestorn (6. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Der kam interessanterweise von der Linken.



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Linke in der Bundesregierung sitzt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kanzler bzw. Kanzerlin wird i.d.R. der, der auch den Parteivorsitz inne hat. Solange die Partei unter diesem Vorsitzenden genug Stimmen hat, dass sie immer wieder den Kanzler stellen kann, hat der Parteivorsitzende ein Machtmonopol in der Partei, welches ihm außerdem ermöglicht, die Regierungsposten größtenteils mit denen zu besetzen, die er will. Er ist damit faktisch keiner Konkurrenz mehr unterworfen. Durch eine Amtszeitbegrenzung auf zwei bis drei Legislaturperioden, gäbe es auch wieder einen stärkeren innerparteilichen Wettbewerb, sowie das Aufbrechen von eingefahren und etablierten Strukturen, die häufig auch noch förderlich für Korruption und Vetternwirtschaft sind. Das ganze macht es auch für Lobbyisten etwas schwieriger Einfluß zu nehmen.



Also zu einem kann man auch in einer Partei Konkurrenz haben. Frau Merkel hat den Parteivorsitz ja auch nicht geschenkt bekommen. Ergo, steht es ja jedem frei mit ihr zu konkurrieren.

Ferner ist Deutschland kein Einparteienstaat. Es steht möglichen Konkurrenten doch absolut frei, ihr Glück mit einer anderen Partei zu probieren bzw. eine zu gründen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Bundeskanzler/in wird durch die Mehrheit der Stimmen des Bundestages gewählt, nicht die der Wähler.



Preisfrage: Durch wenn wird die Zusammensetzung des Bundestages bestimmt? 



Poulton schrieb:


> Afaik muss der Bundeskanzler nicht mal gewählter Abgeordneter sein, um in das Amt gewählt zu werden.



Und das entkräftet mein Argument jetzt an welcher Stelle?



Poulton schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, geht es bei Amtszeitbegrenzung um die Einschränkung und Limitierung von Macht und das Verhindern der Monopolisierung von dieser auf eine Person bzw. Partei.



Woher kommt denn diese „Macht“? Frau Merkel hat sich weder ins Amt geputscht, noch hat sie den Staat so umgebaut, dass sie eine beherrschende Stellung hat. 

Sie wird schlicht und ergreifend gewählt. Sie stellt sich dem demokratischen Wettbewerb und gewinnt. Wie gesagt, ich würde es lieber heute, als morgen sehen, dass diese Frau nicht mehr Kanzlerin ist, aber ich möchte, dass das demokratisch passiert, spricht durch den Wähler und nicht durch eine Grenze die man willkürlich zieht.

Solange sich der Wähler für einen Kandidaten ausspricht und niemand diesen Kandidaten schlagen kann, soll die entsprechende Person solange Kanzler sein, wie sie gewählt wird.



Poulton schrieb:


> Auch die in Deutschland leider nicht übliche Trennung von Amt und Mandat verfolgt ein ähnliches Ziel.



So wird es in unserem Land nunmal gehandhabt. Es steht dir doch frei, eine Partei zu gründen (oder in eine bestehende einzutreten) und für eine Änderung dieser Regelung einzutreten.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Linke in der Bundesregierung sitzt.



Man muss auch nicht in der Regierung sitzen, um bestimmten Themenfelder zu bestimmen. Siehe Automausstieg.


----------



## Grestorn (6. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man muss auch nicht in der Regierung sitzen, um bestimmten Themenfelder zu bestimmen. Siehe Automausstieg.



Der Antrieb für alle Änderungen kommt fast immer von außen. Ab und zu auch von der Opposition oder anderen Quellen, die entsprechenden Druck auf die Regierenden ausüben. Am Ende des Tages ist es aber die Regierung, die darauf reagiert (oder eben auch nicht) und es umsetzen muss. 

Für diesen speziellen Fall: Wenn die SPD den Mindestlohn nicht in den Koalitionsvertrag geschrieben hätte und das dann auch durchgesetzt hätte, dann wäre es auch nicht passiert. Linke hin oder her.

Das schrille Gequake, wieviele Arbeitsplätze durch den Mindestlohn verloren gehen werden, von CDU und insbesondere den Populisten der CSU, klingt mir immer noch in den Ohren. Das Ergebnis sieht man ja. Dabei ist der Mindestlohn in vielen Branchen immer noch zu niedrig und es gibt immer noch zu viele Schlupflöcher.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Der Antrieb für alle Änderungen kommt fast immer von außen. Ab und zu auch von der Opposition oder anderen Quellen, die entsprechenden Druck auf die Regierenden ausüben. Am Ende des Tages ist es aber die Regierung, die darauf reagiert (oder eben auch nicht) und es umsetzen muss.



Das ist auch absolut richtig. Ich wollte damit lediglich ausdrücken, dass man nicht in der Regierung sitzen muss, um politische Themenfelder zu besetzen und für politische Änderungen zu sorgen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Für diesen speziellen Fall: Wenn die SPD den Mindestlohn nicht in den Koalitionsvertrag geschrieben hätte und das dann auch durchgesetzt hätte, dann wäre es auch nicht passiert. Linke hin oder her.



Das ist erstmal richtig. Nur stellt sich die Frage, ob die SPD das überhaupt in ihr Programm (und dann in den Koalitionsvertrag) geschrieben hätte, wenn die Linkspartei mit diesem Thema nicht lange massiv geworben hätte. Zumal die SPD bis heute in diesem Punkt unglaubwürdig ist, wenn sie behauptet, sie wollte schon immer den Mindestlohn, nur die CDU/CSU hätte es blockiert. Wer hat denn nochmal von 1998-2005 regiert, ohne das die CDU/CSU in der Regierung saß?


----------



## Grestorn (6. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist erstmal richtig. Nur stellt sich die Frage, ob die SPD das überhaupt in ihr Programm (und dann in den Koalitionsvertrag) geschrieben hätte, wenn die Linkspartei mit diesem Thema nicht lange massiv geworben hätte. Zumal die SPD bis heute in diesem Punkt unglaubwürdig ist, wenn sie behauptet, sie wollte schon immer den Mindestlohn, nur die CDU/CSU hätte es blockiert. Wer hat denn nochmal von 1998-2005 regiert, ohne das die CDU/CSU in der Regierung saß?



Ich will die Schröder-Regierung jetzt gar nicht groß verteidigen, denn da ist sicher viel schief gelaufen (aber auch einiges richtig), aber in meiner Erinnerung war Ende des letzten Jahrtausends der Mindestlohn gar kein Thema in Deutschland. Das hat niemand gefordert. Damals war eher das allgemein zu hohe Lohnniveau und die daraus folgende hohe Arbeitslosigkeit das vorwiegende Problem. 

Erst die Schröderpolitik hat ja auf einmal dafür gesorgt, dass D in bestimmte Branchen auf einmal zum Niedriglohnland geworden ist und deswegen die Notwendigkeit eines Mindestlohns so wichtig geworden ist.


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. September 2017)

Schon vor der Agenda 2010 waren viele Leute schlecht bezahlt.  Die Agenda inkl. der Rentenkürzungen hat das Problem nur noch verschärft.  Gesunken sind viele mittlere Gehälter, bzw nicht weiter gestiegen.  Außerdem hat man die Leiharbeit ausgeweitet,  wodurch natürlich das Lohnniveau auch wieder gesunken ist. Nur sind die meisten Leiharbeiter Fachkräfte und keine ungelernten Arbeiter.

Btw wenn Frankreich ähnliches durchzieht wird uns diese Reform noch auf die Füße fallen, dann wird nämlich Frankreich bald weniger importieren.


----------



## Grestorn (6. September 2017)

"Viele Leute schlecht bezahlt" ist ja für sich genommen nichts ungewöhnliches. Nicht jeder Job kann super bezahlt werden. 

Vor 20 Jahren gab es aber m.W. nicht das Problem, dass ein Arbeitskraft in Vollzeit nicht genügend verdient, um seinen Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten. Das ist tatsächlich erst durch Leiharbeit und Minijobs entstanden. Und die sind ein Ergebnis der Agenda 2010.


----------



## Two-Face (6. September 2017)

Das Problem ist nur, dass Merkel die Agenda 2010 ja für so toll hält, dass sie nie was dran geändert hat (denn dann hätte sie ja mal was reformieren müssen und das passt scheinbar nicht in die Philosophie der Unions-Politik nach Adenauer und Erhard).

Früher waren meines Entsinnens sämtliche Unions-Politiker (inkl. Merkel) eher dagegen. Aber da hätte halt die Alternative Edmund Stoiber gehießen...


----------



## Grestorn (6. September 2017)

Das dumme ist: "Wirtschaftlicher Erfolg" bei "fairen Löhnen" ist tatsächlich die Quadratur des Kreises. Du kannst international nicht bestehen, wenn Du allen Menschen faire Löhne zahlst, wenn es Länder gibt, bei denen das Lohnniveau (und damit auch die Lebenshaltungskosten) so viel niedriger sind. 

Die Hoffnung war und ist, dass man mit dem wirtschaftlichen Erfolg eben auch die Probleme durch zu niedrige Löhne auffangen kann. Ob das aufgeht... da kann man sicher skeptisch sein. Man muss an vielen Schrauben drehen, um das besser in den Griff zu bekommen. Eine Erhöhung der Abgaben für gutverdiener und reiche zu Gunsten des Sozialsystems ist sicher eine davon. Aber ehrlich gesagt reicht das nicht. Denn so viel kann man den Reichen gar nicht abnehmen, dass man genügend Geld für die Masse der abgehängten hat - und wenn man es versucht, dann entziehen sich die Reichen einfach dem Zugriff.


----------



## Two-Face (6. September 2017)

Die Alternative: Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen.

Aber angesichts der enormen Staatsverschuldung sehe ich das momentan auch sehr skeptisch...


----------



## Adi1 (6. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Alternative: Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen.
> 
> Aber angesichts der enormen Staatsverschuldung sehe ich das momentan auch sehr skeptisch...



Darüber könnte man ernsthaft mal nachdenken 

Dann müsste aber das gesamte Finanz- und Sozialsystem umgestellt werden,

die ganze Verwaltungsbürokratie müsste reformiert werden,

im Endeffekt wird es wohl niemals realisiert werden


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. September 2017)

Bzw. wenn man das ganze Finanzsystem umwirft, wäre das gar nicht mehr so sehr notwendig.

@Grestorn: WIe konnten wir denn vor 20 Jahren noch wirtschaftlich gut dastehen und einigermaßen faire Löhne zahlen?


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Vor 20 Jahren gab es aber m.W. nicht das Problem, dass ein Arbeitskraft in Vollzeit nicht genügend verdient, um seinen Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten. Das ist tatsächlich erst durch Leiharbeit und Minijobs entstanden. Und die sind ein Ergebnis der Agenda 2010.



Schau nach, wie sich die Mieten und die Energiekosten in den letzten 20 Jahren geändert haben und vergleich das mit der Reallohnentwicklung.
Ich weiß das ja aus meiner Branche.
Da wurde vor 20 Jahren mehr gezahlt als heute.
Wenn du aber schaust, was der Arbeiter am VW Band verdient, ist das eine Menge Geld -- im Vergleich dazu, was sonst so in der Industrie noch gezahlt wird -- aber auch da wird VW irgendwann ran gehen und den Weg von BMW verfolgen -- möglichst alles mit Leiharbeitern abdecken und nur noch eine kleine Stammbelegschaft halten.
Das unternehmerische Risiko von Überproduktion und Überkapazitäten haben die Unternehmen von sich auf die Leiharbeiter abgewälzt -- mit Genehmigung der Politik.
Dass wir also in 20-30 Jahren Rentner haben werden, die nicht mal die Mindestrente bekommen werden, ist der Politik Schröders zu verdanken.
Und genau das wird dem Staat dann vor die Füße fallen, wenn plötzlich 10 Millionen Rentner auf Mindestrente aufstocken müssen.


----------



## Adi1 (6. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und genau das wird dem Staat dann vor die Füße fallen, wenn plötzlich 10 Millionen Rentner auf Mindestrente aufstocken müssen.



Eher werden das wohl 20 Millionen werden,

und sind dann auch Wähler  ...


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2017)

Und nicht die Beamten vergessen. Was wurde in den 80er noch alles schnell verbeamtet.
Da waren teilweise Dekorpflanzen dabei. 
Ich rechne ja mit 300 Milliarden Euro mehr Aufwand für die Renten und Pensionen in 20-30 Jahren.
Dei Knete musst du erst mal reinkriegen.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und nicht die Beamten vergessen. Was wurde in den 80er noch alles schnell verbeamtet.
> Da waren teilweise Dekorpflanzen dabei.
> Ich rechne ja mit 300 Milliarden Euro mehr Aufwand für die Renten und Pensionen in 20-30 Jahren.
> Dei Knete musst du erst mal reinkriegen.



Kommen ja gute Zeiten auf uns zu


----------



## Adi1 (6. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und nicht die Beamten vergessen. Was wurde in den 80er noch alles schnell verbeamtet.
> Da waren teilweise Dekorpflanzen dabei.
> Ich rechne ja mit 300 Milliarden Euro mehr Aufwand für die Renten und Pensionen in 20-30 Jahren.
> Dei Knete musst du erst mal reinkriegen.



Jo, man muss auch mal bedenken, je öfter es einen Regierungswechsel gibt,

umso mehr Pappnasen haben Anspruch auf lebenslange Pensionsansprüche


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2017)

Und die größte Pappnase ist der Wulff, der uns noch ewig an der Backe klebt. 
Wobei der ja gerade einen neuen Job hat. Weiß jetzt nicht, ob da was angerechnet wird.


----------



## Grestorn (6. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> @Grestorn: WIe konnten wir denn vor 20 Jahren noch wirtschaftlich gut dastehen und einigermaßen faire Löhne zahlen?



Vor 20 Jahren gab es jede Menge Arbeitsloser (doppelt so viel wie heute) und so toll ging es D damals auch nicht. Deutschland galt damals als der "kranke Mann Europas". Die Probleme waren vieeeel ausgeprägter als Heute. Was man leider allzuleicht vergisst. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Alternative: Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen.
> 
> Aber angesichts der enormen Staatsverschuldung sehe ich das momentan auch sehr skeptisch...



Eben. Jemand muss das BGE ja auch erarbeiten. Die Sozialkosten bleiben unter dem Strich gleich, egal ob Du aufstockst per H-IV oder eben das BGE zahlst. Nur dass letzteres noch besser ausgenutzt werden kann und somit für den Staat nochmal teurer ist. H-IV ist ja letztlich nicht viel anderes als ein BGE, wenn auch mit höherem Verwaltungsaufwand und der Möglichkeit, Leute unter Druck zu setzen. Das hast Du mit dem BGE eben nicht mehr, aber damit auch mehr Missbrauch. 

Wenn Ressourcen im Überfluss da sind, dann bin ich voll für das BGE, ich finde eine solche Gesellschaft toll. Aber leider im jetzt und heute auch völlig unrealistisch. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Schau nach, wie sich die Mieten und die Energiekosten in den letzten 20 Jahren geändert haben und vergleich das mit der Reallohnentwicklung.
> Ich weiß das ja aus meiner Branche.



Die Mieten sind nur in bestimmten Ballungsgebieten so explodiert. Bundesweit sind sie im Schnitt nicht wesentlich gestiegen. Jemand, der billig leben will, kann das tun - was aber die Möglichkeit an beruflichen Tätigkeiten auch massiv einschränkt. 

Die Energiekosten sind gestiegen, aber das ist nur ein vergleichsweise kleiner Teil der gesamten Ausgaben. Und Benzin war vor 20 Jahren nicht viel billiger. Anfang der 2000er sogar sehr viel teurer. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das unternehmerische Risiko von Überproduktion und Überkapazitäten haben die Unternehmen von sich auf die Leiharbeiter abgewälzt -- mit Genehmigung der Politik.
> Dass wir also in 20-30 Jahren Rentner haben werden, die nicht mal die Mindestrente bekommen werden, ist der Politik Schröders zu verdanken.
> Und genau das wird dem Staat dann vor die Füße fallen, wenn plötzlich 10 Millionen Rentner auf Mindestrente aufstocken müssen.



Stimmt. Leiharbeiter und das damit verbundene Lohndumping ist echt ein Übel das schnellstens abgeschafft werden muss, zumindest in der aktuell gelebten Form. Und das macht die CDU ganz bestimmt nicht so schnell. Bei der SPD kann man wenigstens noch eine gewisse Hoffnung haben.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Mieten sind nur in bestimmten Ballungsgebieten so explodiert. Bundesweit sind sie im Schnitt nicht wesentlich gestiegen. Jemand, der billig leben will, kann das tun - was aber die Möglichkeit an beruflichen Tätigkeiten auch massiv einschränkt.
> 
> Die Energiekosten sind gestiegen, aber das ist nur ein vergleichsweise kleiner Teil der gesamten Ausgaben. Und Benzin war vor 2 Jahren nicht viel billiger. Anfang der 2000er sogar sehr viel teurer.



Würde ich nicht sagen.
Die Mieten sind auch auf dem Land gestiegen.
Hamburg ist von mir schon ein Stück entfernt aber die Mieten sind hier genauso gestiegen wie in der Großstadt.
Gerade Leute mit wenig Einkommen müssen immer mehr davon für Miete zahlen.
Dazu die Energiepreise -- ich rede ja nicht vom Benzin fürs Auto. viele können sich ein Auto schon gar nicht mehr leisten.
Dazu kommt, dass sich die Industrie immer weiter davon entfernt, die Energiewende mit zu finanzieren.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. September 2017)

Du meinst, vor 20 Jahren wurden noch nicht so viele Arbeitslose aus der Statistik rausgerechnet 

Beim BGE braucht man sich ja nicht mehr entziehen, wie soll da Missbrauch entstehen? Dafür steht das B in BGE


----------



## Grestorn (6. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Du meinst, vor 20 Jahren wurden noch nicht so viele Arbeitslose aus der Statistik rausgerechnet


Das hat sich eigentlich nicht wesentlich verändert. Auch früher gab es genauso AB-Maßnahmen, die dazu geführt haben, dass die Leute nicht mehr in der Statistik stehen. Kreativ war man damals auch!



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Beim BGE braucht man sich ja nicht mehr entziehen, wie soll da Missbrauch entstehen? Dafür steht das B in BGE


Missbrauch in dem Sinne, dass man nichts zur Gesellschaft beiträgt oder Schwarz arbeitet (damit man keine Steuern zahlen muss) und sich von eben dieser Gesellschaft durchfüttern lässt.

Nur weil das GE jedem zusteht, heißt das nicht, dass das Fair und gut für die Gesellschaft ist. Nicht, wenn wir in einem internationalen Wettstreit um Ressourcen und Energie stehen.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Missbrauch in dem Sinne, dass man nichts zur Gesellschaft beiträgt oder Schwarz arbeitet (damit man keine Steuern zahlen muss) und sich von eben dieser Gesellschaft durchfüttern lässt.



Missbrauch hast du doch immer.
Ob das jetzt der Hartzer ist, der sich ständig Krankmeldungen vom Arzt holt, wenn er eine Maßnahme machen muss oder ob Amazon mal wieder keine Steuern zahlt.
5% der Population sind nun mal Arschlöcher. Da kannst du machen, was du willst. Die musst du eben mitschleppen. Die wirst du nie los.
Aber man kann das gesamte System verbessern, indem man den Druck aus dem System nimmt.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das hat sich eigentlich nicht wesentlich verändert. Auch früher gab es genauso AB-Maßnahmen, die dazu geführt haben, dass die Leute nicht mehr in der Statistik stehen. Kreativ war man damals auch!



Klar, aber nicht so sehr wie heute. An den Zahlen hat sich nämlich kaum was geändert. Unterstützung vom Amt gibts schließlich immer noch für Millionen Menschen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Missbrauch in dem Sinne, dass man nichts zur Gesellschaft beiträgt oder Schwarz arbeitet (damit man keine Steuern zahlen muss) und sich von eben dieser Gesellschaft durchfüttern lässt.



Schwarz arbeiten hat mit BGE doch nichts zu tun. Das kannst du mit oder ohne machen, läuft aufs gleiche raus. Und ja, man muss nichts zur Gesellschaft beitragen, es heißt ja "bedingungslos". Klar, vielleicht macht sich der ein oder andere jetzt ein schönes Leben. Er wird aber feststellen, dass man vielleicht doch mal etwas Luxus haben will und vor allem, dass man mit der freien Zeit doch etwas anfangen möchte. Also wird er sich vermutlich in irgendeiner Form doch engagieren.


----------



## Grestorn (6. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Klar, aber nicht so sehr wie heute. An den Zahlen hat sich nämlich kaum was geändert. Unterstützung vom Amt gibts schließlich immer noch für Millionen Menschen.


Klar, wir haben ja auch weiterhin über 2 Millionen Arbeitslose und viele viele weitere, die von H-IV leben obwohl sie eigentlich in Lohn und Brot leben oder in Rente sind. 

Fakt ist aber auch, dass der Anteil der Menschen, die einer versicherungspflichtigen Beschäftigung nachgehen, deutlich gestiegen ist. 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Schwarz arbeiten hat mit BGE doch nichts zu tun. Das kannst du mit oder ohne machen, läuft aufs gleiche raus. Und ja, man muss nichts zur Gesellschaft beitragen, es heißt ja "bedingungslos". Klar, vielleicht macht sich der ein oder andere jetzt ein schönes Leben. Er wird aber feststellen, dass man vielleicht doch mal etwas Luxus haben will und vor allem, dass man mit der freien Zeit doch etwas anfangen möchte. Also wird er sich vermutlich in irgendeiner Form doch engagieren.



Doch, denn wenn alle schwarz arbeiten... wer zahlt denn dann das BGE?! Überleg doch mal. Das geht nicht auf. Das Geld muss ja woher kommen, und das ist die Arbeitsleistung (und Steuern) der arbeitenden Bevölkerung. Und die wird sicher kleiner werden, wenn es das BGE gibt. Speziell wenn es sozial auch akzeptiert ist, dass man nicht arbeiten muss. 

Es bleibt mein Argument, auf das sicherheitshalber keiner eingeht: In einer Welt, in der ein Wettbewerb um Ressourcen existiert, kann ein Land nicht existieren, bei dem die Arbeitsleistung auf rein freiwilliger Basis stattfindet.


----------



## Oi!Olli (7. September 2017)

Die Zahl der sozialversicherungspflichtigen Jobs ist gestiegen, dass kann aber auch eine Teilzeitstelle sein. Ich kenne sogar mehrere Leute die 2 Nebenjob haben, weil sie keine Vollzeitstelle bekommen. Die haben de facto mehr Stunden, bekommen aber weniger, als "richtige" Arbeiter. So kann man die Zahlen auch aufhübschen. Wir haben übrigens weit mehr als 2 Millionen Arbeitslose. 

•  Hartz IV: Leistungsempfanger von Arbeitslosengeld II bis 2017 | Statistik


----------



## DKK007 (7. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Es bleibt mein Argument, auf das sicherheitshalber keiner eingeht: In einer Welt, in der ein Wettbewerb um Ressourcen existiert, kann ein Land nicht existieren, bei dem die Arbeitsleistung auf rein freiwilliger Basis stattfindet.



Ich sehe schon, das Leute bereitwillig Arbeiten werden, trotz BGE. Um sich eben, mal einen Urlaub, ein Auto oder auch nur einen neuen PC leisten zu können. 

Es werden dann wohl erst mal die billig Jobs unbesetzt bleiben. Dann müssen die Millionäre eben entweder selber putzen oder einen entsprechenden Lohn zahlen, damit es jemand anders macht. 
Damit würde man die Bezahlung und das Ansehen  von solchen Jobs deutlich verbessern, so dass man dann eben nicht drei gleichzeitig braucht. 

Mit den höheren Löhnen steigen gleichzeitig aber auch die Einzahlungen in  Rente, Lohnsteuer, Krankenversicherungen. Das System würde also gewinnen.


Finanzieren tut man das ganze, indem man oben die Steuern erhöht. Also z.B. 50% auf *Einkommen* über 1 Mio Euro.


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber angesichts der enormen Staatsverschuldung sehe ich das momentan auch sehr skeptisch...



Jeder Staat wird irgendwann mal pleite gehen, das ist wie ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz.
Das Geldsystem wird zwangsweise kollabieren, wir stehen kurz davor. Entweder eine Hyperinflation oder ein Weltkrieg.
Jetzt gehts nur noch darum welches Land den Kollaps länger rauszögern kann.



Grestorn schrieb:


> In einer Welt, in der ein Wettbewerb um Ressourcen existiert, kann ein Land nicht existieren, bei dem die Arbeitsleistung auf rein freiwilliger Basis stattfindet.



Klar geht das, das ist überhaupt kein Problem, man muss lediglich Arbeit wieder attraktiv machen und einfach gute Löhne bezahlen.
Das ist überhaupt kein Problem, einfach bisschen mehr oben Abschneiden und unten drankleben.
Das Geld ist schlecht verteilt, thats all. Knapp 6 Billionen Privatvermögen auf der hohen Kante, macht für jeden Bundesbürger im Schnitt etwa 75 000 auf der hohen Kante, Kinder, Flüchtlinge usw. abgezogen.. mhm wohl etwa über 100 000 pro Person, Sachgüter, Häuser, Autos etc.. nicht mitgezählt.
Geld ist genug da, man kann die Geldmenge auch einfach erhöhen und durch Tricksereien auch dem Hartzer ein Haus bezahlen, indem du einfach 2500 Euro netto Grundeinkommen zusicherst.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Doch, denn wenn alle schwarz arbeiten... wer zahlt denn dann das BGE?!



Der Staat? Was ist denn, wenn heute alle schwarz arbeiten würden? Wer zahlt dann die Steuern? 

Es wird nicht möglich sein, dass so viele Menschen schwarz arbeiten.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Überleg doch mal. Das geht nicht auf. Das Geld muss ja woher kommen, und das ist die Arbeitsleistung (und Steuern) der arbeitenden Bevölkerung. Und die wird sicher kleiner werden, wenn es das BGE gibt. Speziell wenn es sozial auch akzeptiert ist, dass man nicht arbeiten muss.
> 
> Es bleibt mein Argument, auf das sicherheitshalber keiner eingeht: In einer Welt, in der ein Wettbewerb um Ressourcen existiert, kann ein Land nicht existieren, bei dem die Arbeitsleistung auf rein freiwilliger Basis stattfindet.



Es geht doch dabei nicht um ein sorgenfreies unbeschwertes Leben in Hülle und Fülle. Es soll zum Leben reichen. Ich würde allerdings behaupten, dass man auch weiterhin nicht auf ein wenig Luxus verzichten will.  Also heißt es, arbeiten. Wie oben schon beschrieben, werden dann doch erst mal die ganzen Billigjobs aussterben, weil sie zu schlecht bezahlt sind und man dann nicht mehr darauf angewiesen wäre. Dann müsste dort entsprechend der Lohn steigen, bis man Leute findet, die für das Geld bereit sind, diese Tätigkeit auszuüben. Steht also im Gegensatz zu heute, wo man mehr oder weniger gezwungen wird, für einen ******-Lohn ******-Jobs zu machen.

Und natürlich ließe sich das auch finanzieren. Das geht allerdings nicht, wenn wir Einkommen immer schneller ungerechter verteilen und auch der letzte Milliardär auf jeden Cent besteht.


----------



## Adi1 (7. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit den höheren Löhnen steigen gleichzeitig aber auch die Einzahlungen in  Rente, Lohnsteuer, Krankenversicherungen. Das System würde also gewinnen.
> Finanzieren tut man das ganze, indem man oben die Steuern erhöht. Also z.B. 50% auf *Einkommen* über 1 Mio Euro.



Wieso sind denn in den letzten 10 Jahren die Reallöhne gesunken?

Richtig, man habe noch mal die "sogenannte" Finanzkrise im Auge

Genaugenommen war es aber ein Platzen einer gigantischen Spekulationsblase, welche durch Billionenbürgschaften

der öffentlichen Hand abgefedert worden 

Das Problem, die Staatsverschuldung ist enorm gestiegen,

und unser EZB-Chef flutet die Märkte seit Jahren mit billigem Frischgeld,
was zur Folge hat, das neue Blasen entstehen

Kein Wunder, der Draghi war ja mal Chef bei Goldman Sachs, bei einer Bank, welche keine Privatkunden hat 

Und 50% Steuern ...

das kannst du vergessen, für solche Luxusprobleme gibt es Aruba, Barbados, Panama usw.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2017)

Und Goldman Sachs hat den Griechen beim Bescheißen geholfen, damit sie in den Euro kommen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> das kannst du vergessen, für solche Luxusprobleme gibt es Aruba, Barbados, Panama usw.



Da muss man eben entsprechende Steuervermeidung als Straftatbestand mit in die Steuerhinterziehung aufnehmen, ordentlich verfolgen und die Leute in den Knast stecken. 

Dazu dann eben noch eine ordentliche Steuer auf vererbtes Geld. 

Selbst manche Millionäre wie die Frau Bosch sind für höhere Steuern. Frontal 21 vom 29. August 2017 - ZDFmediathek
Denn wenn die Stimmung kippt, gibt es ein Problem.


Die  AFD karrt ja schon aus ganz Sachsen die ADF/Pegida/NPD Horden mit mehreren Bussen zusammen, damit die bei Bürgersprechstunden oder Wahlkampfveranstaltungen Stimmung machen und provozieren. Dabei werden dann Politiker auch mit Tomaten beworfen: Hassparolen gegen Merkel in Torgau  | MDR.DE
Ähnlich hat es die NSDAP gemacht. Ähnlich die illegale Parteienfinanziereung, siehe Video oben.  

Dazu kommt, das Frauke Petri im Mutterschutz mit ihrem Baby auf Wahlplakaten posiert, was auf jeden Fall ein Fall für die Jugendämter ist. 
Dazu kommt der Immunitätsentzug und die Anklage wegen Meineid.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. September 2017)

Journalismus in der grossen Koalition: Keine weiteren Fragen bitte

Schöner Kommentar zur aktuellen Situation.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, das Frauke Petri im Mutterschutz mit ihrem Baby auf Wahlplakaten posiert, was auf jeden Fall ein Fall für die Jugendämter ist.



Bitte was? Warum darf eine Frau nicht mit ihrem Baby auf Wahlplakaten posieren?


----------



## Grestorn (8. September 2017)

Den Fleischhauer Artikel wollte ich auch schon verlinken. Der ist wirklich genau auf den Punkt. Unangenehme Meinungen, auch welche, die man selbst verabscheut, müssen diskutiert werden dürfen. Auch damit man sie widerlegen und entkräften kann. Totschweigen bringt nichts. 

Nichts desto trotz kann ich den Strunz nicht leiden.


----------



## Taskmaster (8. September 2017)

@Kaaruzo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da käst mir jetzt auch gerade extrem das Gehirn. Hat das Bild scheinbar den richtigen Nerv getroffen?


Related: Bundestagswahl 2017: Hamburger Linken-Kandidatin stolpert uber antideutsches Posting - WELT



> Grund ist ein Facebook-Post, in dem sie andere Mitglieder um „antideutsche Filmempfehlungen“ bat – am Besten solche, in denen „Deutsche sterben“.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Related: Bundestagswahl 2017: Hamburger Linken-Kandidatin stolpert uber antideutsches Posting - WELT



Linke halt. Ein Grund mehr, diese deutschenfeindliche Partei nicht zu wählen.

Ein Ernst Thälmann wäre heute für die politische Linke vermutlich "Rassist" und "Nazi".


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bitte was? Warum darf eine Frau nicht mit ihrem Baby auf Wahlplakaten posieren?



Weil du ein Baby nicht fragen kannst, ob es das auch will.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Linke halt. Ein Grund mehr, diese deutschenfeindliche Partei nicht zu wählen.



Die Linke hat sie doch schon von der Wahlliste genommen und sich von den Aussagen distanziert.
Die AFd distanziert sich nicht von den Aussagen Höckers und Co. Das ist viel schlimmer.
Weidel tut das ja auch nicht. Sondern geht beleidigt aus dem Studio.


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Linke halt. Ein Grund mehr, diese deutschenfeindliche Partei nicht zu wählen.
> 
> Ein Ernst Thälmann wäre heute für die politische Linke vermutlich "Rassist" und "Nazi".


Und was wäre daran schlecht?  Der Kerl war auch ein freund der Diktatu. Wieso sollte man den heute mögen?


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Linke halt. Ein Grund mehr, diese deutschenfeindliche Partei nicht zu wählen.
> 
> Ein Ernst Thälmann wäre heute für die politische Linke vermutlich "Rassist" und "Nazi".


Und was wäre daran schlecht?  Der Kerl war auch ein Freund der Diktatur wieso sollte den heute jemand gut finden? Würde die Linke den verteidigen wäre das dir wahrscheinlich auch nicht recht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil du ein Baby nicht fragen kannst, ob es das auch will.



Richtig und weil du ein Baby nicht fragen kannst, gibt es etwas das sich Sorgerecht nennt. Ich nehme mal an, dass Frau Petry das Sorgenrecht für ihr eigenes Kind hat.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Linke hat sie doch schon von der Wahlliste genommen und sich von den Aussagen distanziert. Die AFd distanziert sich nicht von den Aussagen Höckers und Co. Das ist viel schlimmer.



Die Aussagen die a) aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen werden oder b) überdramatisiert werden (so wie das entsorgen)?

Außerdem läuft doch gegen Herrn Höcke ein Parteiausschlussverfahren (obwohl seine Aussage nicht mal strafrechtlich relevant war). Wo ist das Parteiausschlussverfahren gegen Frau Rambatz?



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und was wäre daran schlecht?  Der Kerl war auch ein Freund der Diktatur wieso sollte den heute jemand gut finden?



Das man diesen Mann als Kommunist und Verbrecher nicht gut finden kann, habe ich doch auch gar nicht bestritten.

Nur besaßen die linken damals (KPD und SPD) noch sowas wie Nationalstolz. So eine Aussage wie die von Frau Rambatz hätte man den damaligen linken nicht gehört. 

Herr Thälmann hatte z.B. einst gesagt:

„Mein Volk, dem ich angehöre und das ich liebe, ist das deutsche Volk; und meine Nation, die ich mit großem Stolz verehre, ist die deutsche Nation. Eine ritterliche, stolze und harte Nation.“

So eine Aussage heute und die Medien und Politiker würden vor lauter Schnappatmung und Hyperventilation umfallen.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig und weil du ein Baby nicht fragen kannst, gibt es etwas das sich Sorgerecht nennt. Ich nehme mal an, dass Frau Petry das Sorgenrecht für ihr eigenes Kind hat.



Und Sorgerechte kann man verlieren.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Aussagen die a) aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen werden oder b) überdramatisiert werden (so wie das entsorgen)?
> 
> Außerdem läuft doch gegen Herrn Höcke ein Parteiausschlussverfahren (obwohl seine Aussage nicht mal strafrechtlich relevant war). Wo ist das Parteiausschlussverfahren gegen Frau Rambatz?



Ja, wieso ist es dann so schwer, sich von dem Typen in einer Talkrunde zu distanzieren?
Nee, geht ja nicht, denn sonst verliert man auch potenzielle Wähler und deswegen ist das mit dem Parteiausschussverfahren auch so ein Witz.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Sorgerechte kann man verlieren.



Ach jetzt soll dem politischen Gegner schon das Sorgenrecht entzogen werden?

Interessante Entwicklung.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nee, geht ja nicht, denn sonst verliert man auch potenzielle Wähler und deswegen ist das mit dem Parteiausschussverfahren auch so ein Witz.



Ach du kennst die Interna über das Verfahren? Interessant, erzähl mehr.


----------



## Poulton (8. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Herr Thälmann hatte z.B. einst gesagt:


Da bleibe ich doch bei Clara Zetkin: "_Verhängnisvoll macht sich dabei geltend, dass Teddy kenntnislos und theoretisch ungeschult ist, in kritiklose Selbsttäuschung und Selbstverblendung hineingesteigert wurde, die an Größenwahnsinn grenzt und der Selbstbeherrschung  mangelt._"
Das erklärt auch so einen deutsch-nationalen Verbaldurchfall.


PS: Toxische Narrative. Monitoring rechts-alternativer Akteure (PDF) | Amadeo-Antonio-Stiftung
jungle.world - Der rechte Platz fur solche Leute


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. September 2017)

Die Aussage von Thälmann ist auch falsch. Ritterlichen war die Nation bestimmt nicht. Ach btw, Schnappatmung ist der falsche Begriff. Nur weil den Viele benutzen, macht es seine Verwendung nicht richtiger.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da bleibe ich doch bei Clara Zetkin:



Letztlich auch nur eine weitere Kommunistin, die wollte, dass Deutschland wie die Sowjetunion wird.



Poulton schrieb:


> jungle.world - Der rechte Platz fur solche Leute



Da ja hier im Forum die Quellenkritik so beliebt ist, gucken wir doch mal, was das so für eine Publikation ist:

junge Welt - Politische Einordnung



> Das Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz beobachtet die Zeitung und sieht in ihr das „bedeutendste und auflagenstärkste Printmedium im Linksextremismus“.





> Die politische und moralische Rechtfertigung der DDR und die Diffamierung der Bundesrepublik spielten eine bedeutende Rolle.





> Wiederholt sei festzustellen, dass in Beiträgen der jW (etwa über Kurdistan oder Irak) Gewalt als Mittel im Kampf gegen Kapitalismus und Imperialismus anerkannt werde. Über ausländische Guerilla- und Terrororganisationen wie die linksgerichtete kolumbianische FARC-EP, die baskische ETA und insbesondere palästinensische Gruppen werde wohlwollend und unkritisch berichtet. Sie würden zu „Befreiungsbewegungen“ umgedeutet. Sozialistische Staaten, insbesondere Kuba, würden verherrlicht.



Gut, dann hätten wir das ja auch geklärt.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die Aussage von Thälmann ist auch falsch.



Wie kann eine Meinung falsch sein?



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ritterlichen war die Nation bestimmt nicht.



Weil?



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ach btw, Schnappatmung ist der falsche Begriff.



Wenn man sich die Reaktionen der Politiker und Medien auf manchen Sachverhalt so anguckt, war das genau der richtige Begriff.


----------



## Poulton (8. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> junge Welt - Politische Einordnung


Und die junge Welt habe ich genau wo verlinkt?


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. September 2017)

Wie eine Meinung falsch sein kann? In dem man ihr die Richtigkeit abspricht. Du kannst ja auch der Meinung sein, Rauchen ist gesund,  ist trotzdem falsch.

Als Deutscher solltest du die deutsche Geschichte kennen und auch den Begriff ritterlich. Wobei es sowieso kompletter Quatsch ist einer Sache menschliche Eigenschaften zuzuschreiben. 

Und nö, der Begriff passt immer noch nicht.  Er wird nur gerne verwendet, was die Verwendung immer noch falsch macht.


----------



## DKK007 (8. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Linke halt. Ein Grund mehr, diese deutschenfeindliche Partei nicht zu wählen.



Die einzige feindliche Parteien ist die NPD, die sich gegen die Verfassung richtet, wie auch vom BVerfG erkannt wurde. Die AFD ist von der NPD aber auch nicht mehr weit entfernt. 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bitte was? Warum darf eine Frau nicht mit ihrem Baby auf Wahlplakaten posieren?



Weil im Mutterschutz für 8 Wochen ein absolutes Beschäftigungsverbot gilt. 



			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mutterschutz schrieb:
			
		

> Mutterschutz ist die Summe gesetzlicher Vorschriften zum Schutz von Mutter und Kind vor und nach der Entbindung. Dazu gehören Beschäftigungsverbote vor und nach der Geburt, ein besonderer Kündigungsschutz für Mütter sowie Entgeltersatzleistungen während des Beschäftigungsverbotes (Mutterschaftsgeld) und darüber hinaus (Elterngeld).


Mutterschutz – Wikipedia

Dazu kommt, das sie ja einen neuen Liebhaber hat und ihren alten Ehemann, mit dem sie immer noch Verheiratet ist, sitzen gelassen hat. Passt nicht wirklich zum Familienbild der AFD.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die AFd distanziert sich nicht von den Aussagen Höckers und Co. Das ist viel schlimmer.
> Weidel tut das ja auch nicht. Sondern geht beleidigt aus dem Studio.



Interessant ist, dass die Aussage sie soll sich von Rechtsextremisten wie Gauland und Höcke distanzieren von Scheuer (CSU) kam. Es war also nicht mal eine Aussage, von den Grünen oder Linken, wegen der sie so beleidigt war.
Die AFD-Spitzenkandidaten  kann sich einfach nicht von Rechtsextremen und Kriminellen (Petry Meineid, Gauland Volksverhetzung) in der Parteiführung kritisieren, denn das ist die Partei. Also gibt es da keine Gegenargumente.
Jetzt hat sich Weidel schmollend in die rechte Ecke zurückgezogen und ist seither nicht wieder aufgetaucht: AfD-Spitzenkandidatin Alice Weidel sagt ZDF-Auftritt kurzfristig ab - WELT


----------



## Taskmaster (8. September 2017)

Nur war ihr Sohn halt schon 2 Monate auf der Welt (geb. am 18. Mai 2017, das Plakat wurde laut SPIEGEL am 21.07.2017 angekündigt), als die Fotos gemacht wurden (was nach Adam Riese etwas mehr als 8 Wochen sind).
Auch würde ein Verstoß gegen das Beschäftigungsverbot den Arbeitgeber treffen, keinesfalls zu einem Entzug des Sorgerechts führen (allein das in den Raum zu stellen, ist schon ziemlich eklig).

Der Abstand zwischen AfD und NPD ist übrigens größer, als hier manche meinen. Die AfD-Sprüche hat noch vor gar nicht langer Zeit die CDU/CSU selbst getätigt. 
Sprüche von Höcke, die für große Aufregung gesorgt haben, wurden oft im Original schon zuvor gebracht. 
Zum Beispiel von Rudolf Augstein [Gründer des Magazins "SPIEGEL"] am 30.11.1998 als Kommentar oder bis dato auch auf der Seite der Bundesregierung: 


> Dass nach 1990, als das wiedervereinte Deutschland seine Rolle in Europa und der Welt vorsichtig neu definierte, das lang umstrittene Holocaust-Mahnmal - nach mehr als zehn  Jahren des Debattierens und Streitens, nach Wettbewerben mit mehreren hundert eingereichten Entwürfen und nach mehrfacher Überarbeitung des letztlich ausgewählten Projekts - zum bedeutendsten Denkmal in Berlin wurde, das hat für sich genommen schon hohe Symbolkraft. Neil MacGregor hat anhand dieses Beispiels auf eine Besonderheit deutscher Denkmalkultur aufmerksam gemacht. Er kenne, schrieb er im Buch zu seiner Ausstellung „Deutschland. Erinnerungen einer Nation“, er kenne „kein anderes Land, das in der Mitte seiner Hauptstadt ein Mahnmal der eigenen Schande errichtet hätte.“


(Bundesregierung | Aktuelles | Grutters zur "Denkmalkultur in Deutschland" )

Zusätzlich hat es die Staatsanwaltschaft geprüft und die Ermittlungen eingestellt.


> Nach Auffassung der Staatsanwaltschaft sind die Aussagen vom Grundrecht auf Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt. Der "objektive Sinn" von Höckes Rede sei eine "radikale Kritik an der Art und Weise der Vergangenheitsbewältigung der nationalsozialistischen Gewaltherrschaft". Dabei handle es sich nicht um Volksverhetzung.



Entweder diskutiert man darüber, was Meinungsfreiheit darf oder man hat Meinungsfreiheit. Dass einem selbst manches Wort anderer nicht passt, sollte klar sein. Ich persönlich mag Höcke schon rein deswegen nicht, weil er immer so wirkt, als hätte er mit einem Uranstab gekuschelt. Deswegen kann ich ihm in einer Demokratie aber nicht den Mund verbieten.

Echte Demokraten (also keine linken Hobby-Agitatoren, die sich für welche halten) sollten an dieser Stelle an den französischen Philosphen Voltaire (1694-1778) denken.

Zitat:
*"Ich mag verdammen was du sagst, aber ich werde mein Leben dafür einsetzten, dass du es sagen darfst."*


Die AfD ist eine rechte/konservative Partei. Das ist per se nichts, was sonderlich aufregend wäre, sonderlich aufregend ist, da sich das politische Spektrum eben durch zwei und nicht einen Lebensentwurf definiert.
Auch gibt es vom Verfassungsschutzpräsidenten (Dr. Hans-Georg Maaßen) ganz klare Ansagen zum Thema AfD:


> „Wir können nicht der Konkurrenzschutz in einer Frage sein, die als politische Auseinandersetzung über Positionen geführt werden muss“, sagte Maaßen der Zeitung. Der Verfassungsschutz sehe weiterhin keine Anhaltspunkte für eine Beobachtung der Partei.
> „Die AfD ist aus unserer Sicht derzeit keine rechtsextremistische Partei“, sagte Maaßen. Soweit Politiker sich in strafrechtlich relevanter Weise äußerten, sei das eine Sache für die Polizei und die Gerichte.



Anders sieht das übrigens bei "die LINKE" aus:
Beobachtung der Partei Die Linke durch den Verfassungsschutz – Wikipedia

Verfassungsschutzbericht 2016: Gruppierungen am extremen Rand der Linkspartei - Video - FOCUS Online


----------



## DKK007 (8. September 2017)

Der Verfassungsschutz war ja schon immer auf dem rechten Auge blind. Siehe NSU.

Schließlich ist er wie der BND aus der Gruppe Gehlen hervorgegangen, die hauptsächlich aus alten Nazis bestand.


----------



## Taskmaster (8. September 2017)

Natürlich ist der NSU ein Thema für sich, das jedoch sicherlich nicht so populistisch mit "der Verfassungsschutz ist halt auf dem rechten Auge blind" abgehandelt werden kann.
Denn wenn er es wäre, würde er kaum bis gar keine rechtsextremen Gruppierungen beobachten. Das ist aber nicht der Fall.

Gehlen hatte übrigens mit dem Verfassungsschutz absolut gar nichts zu tun. Eine ziemlich krasse "Fake News". Im Gegenteil, er hatte große Differenzen mit Otto John, dem ersten Chef des Bundesamtes für Verfassungsschutz.

Für Dich mal zum Lesen:
GEHEIMDIENSTE: Intrige unter Diensten - DER SPIEGEL 42/2013

Bundesamt fur Verfassungsschutz – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Der Abstand zwischen AfD und NPD ist übrigens größer, als hier manche meinen.



Wie viele ehemalige NPD Mitglieder sind denn heute Mitglieder der Afd?


----------



## DKK007 (8. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Eine ziemlich krasse "Fake News".



Da ich kein Redakteur bin, würde ich das nicht als News bezeichnen.


----------



## Taskmaster (8. September 2017)

@Threshold

Das weiß ich doch nicht. Stell eine Anfrage. Wie viele Ex-Nazis sind in der CDU nach dem Krieg untergekommen? 
Es steht Dir frei, jeden Namen zu googeln, auf den Du triffst. Du darfst aber davon ausgehen, dass das die Medien für Dich bereits täglich tun.
Aber gehen wir mal fiktiv/spaßeshalber davon aus, dass es 5% sind. Dann hat die AfD wie viele Vollnazis wieder in die normale Parteienlandschaft integriert? Immerhin eine Aufgabe, die sich die CSU auf die Fahne geschrieben hatte. Die Menschen, die sich eher an den Rändern (und darüber hinaus) orientieren, einzufangen und in der Gesellschaft zu halten, ohne ihn selbst zu überschreiten (was die AfD dem Verfassungsschutz nach ja nicht tut), ist eben auch Pflichtprogramm in einer Demokratie.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2017)

So lange gibt es die Afd noch nicht. Da sind also eher weniger Ex Nazis nach Weltkrieg untergekommen.
Und Gauland war ja früher in der CDU.
Die CDU hat ja einen rechten Flügel und durch Merkel ist der Flügel eben ausgewaschen worden und da sind sicher einige zur Afd gewechselt.
Und ebenso sind NDP Leute zur Afd gewechselt.
Nur kenne ich keine Statistik. Würde mich aber mal sehr interessieren, wie viele NPD Leute seit der Gründung der Afd dort hingegangen sind oder ob das erst seit 2015 zugenommen hat.


----------



## Taskmaster (8. September 2017)

Hä? Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es die AfD lang genug gibt, um Ex-NSDAP-Mitglieder aufzufangen. Ich habe Deine Frage mit einer Gegenfrage beantwortet (in der CDU sind übrigens einige untergekommen: Liste ehemaliger NSDAP-Mitglieder, die nach Mai 1945 politisch tatig waren – Wikipedia ), bei deren Beantwortung Du Dir einiges hättest selbst erschließen können. Vielleicht noch mal meine Antwort nachvollziehen. Die erklärt sich eigentlich von selbst.

Insgesamt präsentierst Du in Deiner Antwort aber noch einige politische Wissenslücken. Deswegen noch kurz:
Die CDU war eine wertkonservative und liberale Partei. Bis zum September 2015. 
"Rechts" ist politisch übrigens nur ein Synonym für "konservativ". Keine Steigerungsform oder ähnlich. Eine Unterscheidung gibt es nirgendwo auf der Welt. Lediglich bei uns verbreitet es (verständlicherweise) etwas Unbehagen, das Wort "Rechts" zu verwenden. Man kann aber problemlos in den Raum stellen, dass die CDU (und insbesondere die CSU) im Wortsinn "rechte Parteien" sind.
Die Flügel der CDU sind genau:
Christlich-Demokratische Arbeitnehmerschaft (christlich-sozial ausgerichteter Arbeitnehmerflüger), Leichlinger Kreis (liberale CDU-Politiker), Einstein-Connection, Xantener Kreis, Berliner Kreis in der Union (konservative Unionspolitiker), PKM (Parlamentskreis Mittelstand). 2015 entstand der Konservative Aufbruch in der CSU,[3] 2017 entstand der Freiheitlich Konservative Aufbruch.

Einen linken Flügel sucht man vergebens. Wie kann man da also von "auswaschen" sprechen? Durch Merkels Fehler musste sich die Partei ruckartig nach Links stellen oder offen zum eigenen Fauxpas (in historischem Ausmaß) stehen, Konsequenzen ziehen. Nun, was geschehen ist, weiß wohl jeder.

Übrigens: auch die SPD besitzt einen rechten Flügel. Den sogenannten Seeheimer Kreis.


----------



## DKK007 (8. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur kenne ich keine Statistik. Würde mich aber mal sehr interessieren, wie viele NPD Leute seit der Gründung der Afd dort hingegangen sind oder ob das erst seit 2015 zugenommen hat.



Entsprechende Analysen zur Wählerwanderung wird es sicher nach der Wahl geben.


----------



## Taskmaster (8. September 2017)

Ja, die Massen strömen geradezu von der NPD zur AfD. Weil die NPD im Bund auch so viele wählen.
Nationaldemokratische Partei Deutschlands Bundestagswahlergebnisse – Wikipedia.

Die Prozente der AfD werden sich (wie in den Landtagswahlen zuvor auch) durch die Verluste aller Parteien und (wieder an die Wahlurne gebrachte) Nichtwähler speisen (was logisch auch zwingend ist).


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der NSU ein Thema für sich, das jedoch sicherlich nicht so populistisch mit "der Verfassungsschutz ist halt auf dem rechten Auge blind" abgehandelt werden kann.
> Denn wenn er es wäre, würde er kaum bis gar keine rechtsextremen Gruppierungen beobachten. Das ist aber nicht der Fall.




Beobachten ist das Stichwort. Schon oft wurde dem VS zum Vorwurf gemacht, dass er nicht eingegriffen hat, ja sogar indirekt diverse Gruppen finanziert hat. Wenn die V-Männer die man anwirbt extrem unzuverlässig sind, dann bezahlt man die nicht weiter und sieht nicht zu, wie sie mit Geldern des VS ihre Organisation noch stärker machen. Zum Beispiel durch den kauf von Waffen oder das anwerben neuer Mitglieder.

Was die NSU angeht, Wikipedia hat ja das Wichtigste zusammen gefasst. Und bevor jemand ankommt mit ist keine Quelle, die Quellen stehen in den Fußnoten)

Nationalsozialistischer Untergrund – Wikipedia


----------



## Taskmaster (8. September 2017)

Vorwürfe sind eben das eine, tatsächlich nachgewiesene absichtliche Mitwirkung oder Wegsehen, etwas anderes.


> Jedoch seien Spekulationen entkräftet worden, dass Böhnhardt, Mundlos und Zschäpe staatlich gedeckt worden seien oder als V-Personen gearbeitet hätten.
> Durch Bekanntwerden immer weiterer Ermittlungspannen geriet die mangelnde Zusammenarbeit der unterschiedlichen Sicherheitsbehörden in die Kritik.


Verbindungen von Behördenvertretern zum NSU

Der Fall NSU ist auch ein extremes Szenario mit vielen Zuständigkeiten und sicherlich auch regionaler und überregionaler Inkompetenz.

Nur ob das jetzt gleich die Abschaffung der Behörde rechtfertigt oder das ganz grundsätzliche Wirken jener ad absurdum führt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Wenn man sich mal vor Augen führt, wie viele Gefährder und Organisationen diese Behörde und die Landesämter beaufsichtigen müssen, bin ich eigentlich ganz froh darüber, dass nicht noch viel mehr passiert.
Im Zweifel halt Bewerbung schreiben und es besser machen, Veränderungen selbst anstoßen.
Wie sähe denn Dein Konzept aus?


----------



## Poulton (8. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> (was die AfD dem Verfassungsschutz nach ja nicht tut)


Plattformen und Personen aus der Partei werden vom Verfassungsschutz, wobei man da wieder zwischen dem Bundesamt und den einzelnen Landesämtern unterscheiden muss, beobachtet: 
AfD: Verfassungsschutz nimmt "Patriotische Plattform" ins Visier - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Rechtsextremismus: Sachsens Verfassungsschutz beobachtet AfD-Mitglieder | ZEIT ONLINE
AfD-Politiker werden vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet
Verfassungsschutz: Kontakte zu "Identitaren" machen AfD-Mitglieder verdachtig - Politik - Tagesspiegel
Der von dir weiter oben verlinkte Artikel ist von Juni 2016 und in der Zeit kann sich einiges ändern.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Anders sieht das übrigens bei "die LINKE" aus:


Die ebenfalls nicht als Gesamtpartei beobachtet wird, sondern nur einzelne in ihr aktive Strömungen.


Abgesehen davon: Klerikal-aristokratische Vernetzung in der "Alternative fur Deutschland" (AfD) | hpd


> [...]
> Die TFP tritt für die gesellschaftliche Rückkehr zur “katholischen  Hierarchie” ein. Sie setzen sich gegen die “Gleichheits-Ideologie” ein,  sei es die Gleichheit von Unternehmern und Arbeitern, der Hand- und  Kopfarbeit, der von Frauen und Männern, von Homosexualität und  Heterosexualität… Gott habe die Welt als ungleiche Welt geschaffen. “Wer  Ungleichheit hasst, hasst Gott” liest man auf den Seiten der TFP. Man  müsse aus Gründen der Politischen Korrektheit heute sogar schon der  Demokratie den Vorzug vor der Monarchie geben, beklagen sie.
> [...]


Was unterscheidet solche Knallchargen eigentlich doch gleich nochmal von irgendwelchen islamistischen Hasspredigern?


----------



## Rolk (8. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was unterscheidet solche Knallchargen eigentlich doch gleich nochmal von irgendwelchen islamistischen Hasspredigern?



Für das was du da zitiert hast braucht es keine islamistischen Hassprediger. Da tuen es die "normalen" aus z.B. der Türkei importierten sehr oft auch.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Hä? Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es die AfD lang genug gibt, um Ex-NSDAP-Mitglieder aufzufangen. Ich habe Deine Frage mit einer Gegenfrage beantwortet (in der CDU sind übrigens einige untergekommen: Liste ehemaliger NSDAP-Mitglieder, die nach Mai 1945 politisch tatig waren – Wikipedia ), bei deren Beantwortung Du Dir einiges hättest selbst erschließen können. Vielleicht noch mal meine Antwort nachvollziehen. Die erklärt sich eigentlich von selbst.



Ich frage ja, ob es eine Statistik gibt, aus der hervorgeht, wie viele NDP Mitglieder seit bestehen der AFD zu ihr gegangen sind.
Ich hab da halt keine Ahnung. Du aber scheinbar auch nicht. Schade eben.
Gerade weil sich sie sich davon bessere Chancen versprechen, denn dass die NPD auf Bundesebene über 5% kommt ist ja sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Insgesamt präsentierst Du in Deiner Antwort aber noch einige politische Wissenslücken. Deswegen noch kurz:
> Die CDU war eine wertkonservative und liberale Partei. Bis zum September 2015.
> "Rechts" ist politisch übrigens nur ein Synonym für "konservativ". Keine Steigerungsform oder ähnlich. Eine Unterscheidung gibt es nirgendwo auf der Welt. Lediglich bei uns verbreitet es (verständlicherweise) etwas Unbehagen, das Wort "Rechts" zu verwenden. Man kann aber problemlos in den Raum stellen, dass die CDU (und insbesondere die CSU) im Wortsinn "rechte Parteien" sind.
> Die Flügel der CDU sind genau:
> ...



Wie Wissenslücken? Denke nicht.
Der rechte Flügel der CDU oder CSU wird ja nichts als "rechter Flügel" in dem Sinne bezeichnet. Und konservativ muss ja nicht gleich Rechts heißen.
Gerade viele Muslime sind ebenfalls sehr konservativ. Also würden hervorragend zur CDU oder CSU passen, rein von den Werten her gesehen.
Es gibt also einen signifikaten Unterschied zwischen "rechts" und "Konservativ".

Merkel hat durch ihre Politik viele Themen der SPD abgegriffen. Das liegt schlicht daran, dass sie mit der SPD koaliert hat. So kann man den vermeintlichen Gegner, der ja immer dann ein Gegner ist, wenn Wahlen anstehen, den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.
Das hat sie 4 Jahre lang auch mit der FDP gemacht. Die Hotelsteuervergünstigungen stammen ja nicht von der FDP, man hat sie ihnen nur zugeschrieben und sie dafür gedisst.
Das mag einigen CDU und CSU Leuten gestört haben, die dann eben zur Afd abgewandert sind. Was letztendlich aber auch der Union jetzt nicht schaden wird.

Und du nennst das Merkels "Fehler". Ich sehe das nicht als Fehler an. Sie versucht die CDU gesellschaftlich anzupassen und die Gesellschaft bewegt sich nach links und wird liberaler.
Das kannst du entweder ignorieren und AFd werden oder du akzeptierst das und drehst dich mit.
Schon komisch, dass das als "Fehler" dargestellt wird. 
Ich sehe eher Fehler bei der AFd. Denn wer heute immer noch den menschengemachten Klimawandel ignoriert oder ihn gar verleugnet, hat gesellschaftlich ein großes Problem.
Genauso die Leute, die Deutsch als Wert ansehen.
Das wirklich einzige, das mir sehr "Deutsch" vorkommt, sind die Schrebergarten Verordnungen -- nennt sich Bundeskleingartengessetze oder so.
Klingt komisch. Ist aber so, wenn man sich das mal so durchliest.
Ansonsten gibt es eine vielfältige Kultur in unserem Land, von dem jeder profitiert. Egal welche Hautfarbe, Glauben oder sexuelle Orientierung.
Jeder Mensch ist in diesem Land willkommen und wer sich an die Gesetze hält und die Freiheit des anders respektiert, hat die besten Voraussetzungen Deutscher Staatsbürger zu werden.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Entsprechende Analysen zur Wählerwanderung wird es sicher nach der Wahl geben.



Ich meine nicht Wähler sondern schon explizit Mitglieder. Also Leute, die bei der NPD waren und bei der AFd eingetreten sind.
Dass die sich dann selbst wählen ist klar.


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. September 2017)

Was ich machen würde? Bei den nächsten Skandalen, wenn der Verdacht besteht, dass ein Verbrechen gedeckt wurde, dass tun, was normal ist.  Die Bude von der Polizei auf den Kopf stellen lassen.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage ja, ob es eine Statistik gibt, aus der hervorgeht, wie viele NDP Mitglieder seit bestehen der AFD zu ihr gegangen sind.
> Ich hab da halt keine Ahnung. Du aber scheinbar auch nicht. Schade eben.
> Gerade weil sich sie sich davon bessere Chancen versprechen, denn dass die NPD auf Bundesebene über 5% kommt ist ja sehr unwahrscheinlich.


Was für eine Chance denn? Wenn es 5% Mitglieder wären (sind es nicht, da die AfD das wohl seit geraumer Zeit bei Beantragung der Mitgliedschaft ziemlich genau prüfen lässt und auch rückwirkend getan hat), die womöglich irgendwelche derberen rechtsextremen Dinge durchsetzen wollen würden (sicherlich sowieso in kein Amt mit Einfluss kommen), sind 95% es eben nicht.
So funktioniert das Einfangen der Ränder. Man gibt ihnen die Möglichkeit, sich im Rahmen des Möglichen "auszukotzen", versperrt ihnen gleichzeitig den Weg zur Ausführung.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie Wissenslücken? Denke nicht.
> Der rechte Flügel der CDU oder CSU wird ja nichts als "rechter Flügel" in dem Sinne bezeichnet. Und konservativ muss ja nicht gleich Rechts heißen.
> Gerade viele Muslime sind ebenfalls sehr konservativ. Also würden hervorragend zur CDU oder CSU passen, rein von den Werten her gesehen.
> Es gibt also einen signifikaten Unterschied zwischen "rechts" und "Konservativ".


Ja, sie würden wunderbar zur CDU passen, wenn da dieses "Christlich" nicht wäre. Das Thema dürfte sich mit der Homoehe und dem generellen Linksrutsch erledigt haben. Der rechte Flügel der CDU/CSU ist die CDU/CSU. Zumindest war das so, bis Mutti das Gegenteil bestimmt und die CDU quasi Zwangs-"SPD"isiert hat.
Es gibt faktisch keinerlei Unterschied zwischen Rechts und Konservativ. Das ist einfach Grundwissen der Politikwissenschaften.
Es gibt konservativere bzw. rechtere Menschen als andere. Das ist aber auch schon alles.
Warum das so ist, hatte ich verlinkt (irgendwie klickt nie wer auf Quellen -.-). Rechts und Links ergibt sich aus einer historischen Sitzordnung. Auf der rechten Seite saßen die Konservativen. Deswegen ist es synonym zu gebrauchen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Merkel hat durch ihre Politik viele Themen der SPD abgegriffen. Das liegt schlicht daran, dass sie mit der SPD koaliert hat. So kann man den vermeintlichen Gegner, der ja immer dann ein Gegner ist, wenn Wahlen anstehen, den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.
> Das hat sie 4 Jahre lang auch mit der FDP gemacht. Die Hotelsteuervergünstigungen stammen ja nicht von der FDP, man hat sie ihnen nur zugeschrieben und sie dafür gedisst.
> Das mag einigen CDU und CSU Leuten gestört haben, die dann eben zur Afd abgewandert sind. Was letztendlich aber auch der Union jetzt nicht schaden wird.


Machtpolitische Entscheidungen weit abseits der (eigentlichen) politischen Ausrichtung einer Partei sind schlicht und ergreifend antidemokratisch. Wenn man nicht mehr das bekommt, was man wählt (und eine Koalition kann einiges rechtfertigen, aber gewiss nicht diesen extremen Linksruck), dann wird das Gefüge nachhaltig beschädigt.
Dass das der CDU womöglich NOCH nicht massiv schadet (wobei so einige Stimmen, die an die CDU gegangen wären, nun bei der AfD landen, die CDU wesentlich bequemer die nächste Legislaturperiode hätte gestalten können), ist schlicht der Tatsache geschuldet, dass die Deutschen extrem träge bei Veränderungen ihres Wahlverhaltens sind. Es dauert immer eine Weile, bis die Verknüpfungen hergestellt werden. Ganz besonders, wenn die Medien dagegen anschreiben, als würde die Welt untergehen, wenn Merkel verlieren würde.

Wie sagte einst schon Goethe: „Den Teufel spürt das Völkchen nie, und wenn er sie beim Kragen hätte.“ 




Threshold schrieb:


> Und du nennst das Merkels "Fehler". Ich sehe das nicht als Fehler an. Sie versucht die CDU gesellschaftlich anzupassen und die Gesellschaft bewegt sich nach links und wird liberaler.
> Das kannst du entweder ignorieren und AFd werden oder du akzeptierst das und drehst dich mit.
> Schon komisch, dass das als "Fehler" dargestellt wird.
> Ich sehe eher Fehler bei der AFd. Denn wer heute immer noch den menschengemachten Klimawandel ignoriert oder ihn gar verleugnet, hat gesellschaftlich ein großes Problem.
> ...



Das ist eine absolute Mär. 10 Jahre war dieser angebliche "Wandel" ihr völlig egal. Was Du da auftischst, sind Märchen, die die Springerpresse konstruiert und in die Welt hinausbläst. Eine solche Story hat sie nämlich noch nie selbst erzählt. Ob Atomausstieg oder Homoehe: das waren politische Schnellschüsse ohne dass sie überlegt hatte. Bei der Grenzöffnung genauso. Habe ich in diesem Thread gefühlte 4589mal dargelegt (mit reichlich Quellen).
Über den anthropogenen Klimawandel können wir uns jetzt Millionen Stunden unterhalten. De facto geht es im Endeffekt um zwei Strategien: Stellen wir überall Windräder auf (wird toll, wenn die vielen geplanten Elektroautos dann am Abend alle gleichzeitig Saft möchten) und arbeiten auf eine Umstellung der weltweiten Energiegewinnung in kürzester Zeit hin (was eigentlich nicht mehr zu schaffen wäre, wenn der Klimawandel menschgemacht ist, Australien z.B. hat sich vor einiger Zeit mit Grauen vom "Deutschen Weg" verabschiedet) oder bereiten wir uns auf die Folgen vor, die eintreten, ob der Klimawandel vom Menschen oder natürlichen Ursprungs (wie so oft in der Erdgeschichte) ist.
Ersteres setzen die Grünen (wie auch immer) durch, letzteres möchte die AfD. Beides wird die Menschheit kaum stemmen. Ein Weg muss gegangen werden und wenn er scheitert, kann es das gewesen sein.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es eine vielfältige Kultur in unserem Land, von dem jeder profitiert. Egal welche Hautfarbe, Glauben oder sexuelle Orientierung.
> Jeder Mensch ist in diesem Land willkommen und wer sich an die Gesetze hält und die Freiheit des anders respektiert, hat die besten Voraussetzungen Deutscher Staatsbürger zu werden.


Profitiert jeder? Wirklich? Das sind halt die 0815 Mediensprüche, ohne mal selbst nachgesehen zu haben, was eigentlich genau los ist. Ich sehe steigende Kriminalität, Türken, die für die Diktatur auf die Straße gehen, Menschen, die in vierter Generation kein Deutsch sprechen. Die Erwerbslosenquote unter Migranten sprengt die Skala des Vertretbaren. Anschläge, Verrohung und religiöser Extremismus. Kosten in ungeahnten Höhen.
Schmidt und Brandt bereuten die Aufnahme von Gastarbeitern im Nachhinein (Originalinterview weiter vorne im Thread von mir geposted).
Rechne mal aus, was 40mrd für das Sozialsystem pro Jahr bewirkt hätten. Rechne mal aus, was 40mrd. im Bildungswesen bewirkt hätten, in der Infrastruktur, in der Pflege, im Sozialwohnungsbau, ...
Der Bundeshaushalt 2017 hatte ein Volumen von 329,1mrd. Davon 40mrd, weil nach den 50.000 aus Ungarn nicht die Grenzen geschlossen und dem UNHCR das erflehte Geld überwiesen hat.
Wo/wie/weshalb/warum einfach ein paar Seiten zurückblättern.
Dieses ständige im Kreis drehen und für jeden noch mal herunterbeten, ist so sinnlos.
Selbst Mutti hatte das erkannt und "Multikulti" ganz offen für gescheitert erklärt (Video überall im Netz erhältlich). Und nicht nur sie, eigentlich die gesamte Sozialwissenschaft.
Hat Mutti also die ersten 10 Jahre gelogen, um dann die letzten zwei die Wahrheit nach einem spontanen Akt der Arbeitsverweigerung hinauszuposaunen oder lügt sie erst seit zwei Jahren und hat davor die Wahrheit verkündet.
Wie man es nimmt, von Profit sehe ich nicht viel.

Um zu profitieren, muss Einwanderung gesteuert werden. Es muss genau hingesehen werden, wer kommt und ob er in eine "offene Gesellschaft" passt. Denn weil sich eine offene Gesellschaft per Definition im Innern nicht abgrenzt, muss sie sich an ihren Rändern begrenzen, sonst war es das. Spätestens wenn die Sozialsysteme den toten Käfer machen, wird dem einen oder anderen hier die frohe Kunde der offenen Grenzen übel auf den Magen schlagen.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Was ich machen würde? Bei den nächsten Skandalen, wenn der Verdacht besteht, dass ein Verbrechen gedeckt wurde, dass tun, was normal ist.  Die Bude von der Polizei auf den Kopf stellen lassen.


Das kann ich so unterschreiben. Zumindest beim thüringischen Verfassungsschutz hätte mal jemand in die Schubfächer sehen müssen.


----------



## DKK007 (9. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage ja, ob es eine Statistik gibt, aus der hervorgeht, wie viele NDP Mitglieder seit bestehen der AFD zu ihr gegangen sind.
> Ich hab da halt keine Ahnung. Du aber scheinbar auch nicht. Schade eben.
> Gerade weil sich sie sich davon bessere Chancen versprechen, denn dass die NPD auf Bundesebene über 5% kommt ist ja sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Wahrscheinlich auch, weil der NPD nach dem Urteil die Gelder abgedreht wurden. Finanziell ist die AFD durch ihre Goldverkäufe und illegale Spenden wohl deutlich besser aufgestellt. 

Hier gibt es zahlen von Mitte 2016. Etablierte Parteien verlieren Tausende Mitglieder an die AfD
Die NPD wird aufgrund ihrer recht geringen Größe allerdings nicht erwähnt.





Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich sehe steigende Kriminalität, Türken, die für die Diktatur auf die Straße gehen, Menschen, die in vierter Generation kein Deutsch sprechen.



Bei den Zahlen muss man aber auch bedenken, das sich zwischen drin Definitionen verändern können. Man kann also nur bedingt verschiedene Jahre der PKS vergleichen. 
Außerdem handelt es sich bei den Tatverdächtigen nicht um Schuldige. 
Die Verurteilungsquote ist deutlich geringer. 2/3 aller Verfahren wird mit oder ohne Auflagen eingestellt. 

Die Integration läuft auch deutlich besser, als einem die AFD weiß machen will: Integration von Muslimen in Deutschland macht Fortschritte




Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Was ich machen würde? Bei den nächsten Skandalen, wenn der Verdacht besteht, dass ein Verbrechen gedeckt wurde, dass tun, was normal ist. Die Bude von der Polizei auf den Kopf stellen lassen.



Dafür wird das ganze zu sehr politisch gedeckt. Der, der die Akten geschreddert hat, wurde ja auch nie angeklagt.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> De facto geht es im Endeffekt um zwei Strategien: Stellen wir überall Windräder auf (wird toll, wenn die vielen geplanten Elektroautos dann am Abend alle gleichzeitig Saft möchten) und arbeiten auf eine Umstellung der weltweiten Energiegewinnung in kürzester Zeit hin (was eigentlich nicht mehr zu schaffen wäre, wenn der Klimawandel menschgemacht ist, Australien z.B. hat sich vor einiger Zeit mit Grauen vom "Deutschen Weg" verabschiedet) oder bereiten wir uns auf die Folgen vor, die eintreten, ob der Klimawandel vom Menschen oder natürlichen Ursprungs (wie so oft in der Erdgeschichte) ist.
> Ersteres setzen die Grünen (wie auch immer) durch, letzteres möchte die AfD. Beides wird die Menschheit kaum stemmen. Ein Weg muss gegangen werden und wenn er scheitert, kann es das gewesen sein.



Ohne 100% erneuerbare Energien wird es in Zukunft nicht gehen. Denn die fossilen Brennstoffe sind endlich und es werden immer mehr Menschen, die immer mehr Energie brauchen. 
Wir habe jetzt schon die Rohstoffkriege in Syrien, Afghanistan, Irak, Iran und dem südchinesischen Meer. 
Für den Weltfrieden gibt es keine andere Lösung: Das Spannungsfeld von Energiepolitik und Frieden - YouTube


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele ehemalige NPD Mitglieder sind denn heute Mitglieder der Afd?



Gar keins, geht es nach den Aufnahmebedingungen der AFD.


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und die junge Welt habe ich genau wo verlinkt?



Ist doch quasi dasselbe, eine linksradikale Zeitung, wofür unter anderem Jürgen Elsässer mal schrieb, heute Chef des Compact Magazins.
Jungle World – Wikipedia

"Die Wochenzeitung _Jungle World entstand im Jahr 1997 aus einem Arbeitskampf bei der Tageszeitung Junge Welt."_
Bist du nicht der Meister der Quellenkritik?

Familienministerin und "Jungle World": Schroders Flirt mit Linksradikalen - taz.de


----------



## Adi1 (9. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele ehemalige NPD Mitglieder sind denn heute Mitglieder der Afd?



 Einige werden es schon sein

Einer hat es doch gezeigt, wie selbst eine Karriere in der NPD für ein sorgenfreies Leben führen kann

Holger Apfel – Wikipedia

Nicht schlecht, oder?

Die Pension abgreifen und sich im "Feindesland" eine neue Existenz aufbauen


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Einer hat es doch gezeigt, wie selbst eine Karriere in der NPD für ein sorgenfreies Leben führen kann
> 
> Holger Apfel – Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Meinst du seine Frau?


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2017)

Also ich lese da *Er* führt nun eine Gastronomie auf Mallorca.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei den Zahlen muss man aber auch bedenken, das sich zwischen drin Definitionen verändern können. Man kann also nur bedingt verschiedene Jahre der PKS vergleichen.
> Außerdem handelt es sich bei den Tatverdächtigen nicht um Schuldige.
> Die Verurteilungsquote ist deutlich geringer. 2/3 aller Verfahren wird mit oder ohne Auflagen eingestellt.


Die Quote ist so niedrig, weil die Gefängnisse übervoll (120% Belegung und mehr) und die Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaften völlig überlastet sind. Deswegen wird schneller eingestellt. Richter müssen nämlich auch sehen, wo sie Delinquenten unterbringen können und wenn einfach kein Platz da ist, lässt man es häufiger bei Ermahnungen oder ähnlich.
Gerade erst wieder ein riesen Skandal um Hamburgs Justizminister, der es nicht geschafft hat, ein Gefangenenaustauschprogramm auf die Beine zu stellen.
Eine Einstellung bedeutet auch nicht, dass die Täter zu unrecht beschuldigt wurden, sondern dass der Nachweis nicht erbracht werden konnte.
Und mal ganz generell: Kriminalitat: Wie die Polizei-Statistik Verbrechen verheimlicht - WELT



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Integration läuft auch deutlich besser, als einem die AFD weiß machen will: Integration von Muslimen in Deutschland macht Fortschritte



Es ist halt schon krass, wie ihr immer und immer wieder auf solche Spielchen reinfallt. Die Integration hat eigentlich noch nicht mal begonnen und die Bertelsmann Stiftung sitzt quasi auf Muttis Schoß.
Muslime in Deutschland: Die schone Welt von Bertelsmann | NZZ
Bertelsmann-Studie: Wirtschaftsforscher widersprechen, Medien jubeln

So sieht die Integration in etwa momentan aus:
100 Morddrohungen gegen liberale Moschee-Grunderin - WELT




DKK007 schrieb:


> Ohne 100% erneuerbare Energien wird es in Zukunft nicht gehen. Denn die fossilen Brennstoffe sind endlich und es werden immer mehr Menschen, die immer mehr Energie brauchen.
> Wir habe jetzt schon die Rohstoffkriege in Syrien, Afghanistan, Irak, Iran und dem südchinesischen Meer.
> Für den Weltfrieden gibt es keine andere Lösung: Das Spannungsfeld von Energiepolitik und Frieden - YouTube



Na den Rohstoffkrieg in Afghanistan zeigst Du mir bitte mal. Opium als neuer Rohstoff? Die Kriege laufen da unten seit einem halben Jahrhundert und sind nicht der Endlichkeit der Ressource Öl im täglichen wirtschaftlichen Leben geschuldet. Es geht um militärisch/strategische Belange. Wer das Öl kontrolliert, regiert die Welt. Dieselbe Show wird zukünftig mit Süßwasser laufen. Daran werden Windräder nichts ändern. Dass die Erdölvorkommen endlich sind, erzählt man übrigens auch schon seit 40 Jahren und der Markt ist momentan so übersättigt mit Massen an Öl, dass ganze Länder am niedrigen Ölpreis vor die Hunde gehen.


----------



## azzih (9. September 2017)

Naja das Öl endlich ist wird wohl keiner bezweifeln.  Das der Rohölpreis relativ niedrig ist, ist durch den Preiskrieg bestimmter Länder geschuldet. Erst haben die arabischen Länder massiv den Preis gesenkt um  Fracking in den USA unrentabel zu machen und so ihre Exportstellung zu festigen. Dann kam das Abkommen mit Iran unter Obama, was es dem Iran leichter machte sein Öl am Weltmarkt zu platzieren. Sprich es gab ein großen Konkurrenten mehr, sowie mehr exportiertes Öl der Araber um den Preis zu drücken.

Doch auch dieser Abschnitt wird vorbeigehen und Öl wieder deutlich im Preis steigen. Und spätestens wenn wir wieder für 1,60€ an der Tanke stehn dürfen werden alternative Antriebe doch deutlich interessanter. Gestern der Preis an der Tanke auch wieder bei 1,42€ gewesen, auch wenn das nicht wegen dem Rohölpreis war, merkt man das schon.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. September 2017)

Die Frage ist halt: WANN das Erdöl knapp wird und danach sieht es einfach Kurz-/Mittel-/Langfristig nicht aus. Neue Fördertechniken haben sogar die USA wieder auf Platz 1 der Förderer gehievt, die Lagerstädten im Ölsand in Kanada reichen auch noch eine ganze Weile.
Über 1,60€ hätte ich mich zeitweise gefreut. Wir waren hier auf 1,74. Wobei bei uns nicht so sehr der Weltmarkt das Problem ist, es sind die Steuern.
•  Zusammensetzung des Benzinpreises in Deutschland im August 2017 | Statistik
Nur etwa 17% machen den Warenpreis aus.

Und das Elektroauto ist gewiss auch nicht die Lösung für alles.
Umwelt: Elektroautos kein Mittel zur CO2-Reduktion - Golem.de
Elektroauto und CO2: Wirklich umweltfreundlich? - FOCUS Online


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (9. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Eine Einstellung bedeutet auch nicht, dass die Täter zu unrecht beschuldigt wurden, sondern dass der Nachweis nicht erbracht werden konnte.



Wenn du jemandem seine Schuld nicht nachweisen kannst, so gilt er als unschuldig. Alles andere wäre ziemlich witzlos.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es ist halt schon krass, wie ihr immer und immer wieder auf solche Spielchen reinfallt. Die Integration hat eigentlich noch nicht mal begonnen und die Bertelsmann Stiftung sitzt quasi auf Muttis Schoß.
> Muslime in Deutschland: Die schone Welt von Bertelsmann | NZZ
> Bertelsmann-Studie: Wirtschaftsforscher widersprechen, Medien jubeln
> 
> ...



Die Welt ist natürlich eine weitaus bessere Quelle.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Na den Rohstoffkrieg in Afghanistan zeigst Du mir bitte mal. Opium als neuer Rohstoff? Die Kriege laufen da unten seit einem halben Jahrhundert und sind nicht der Endlichkeit der Ressource Öl im täglichen wirtschaftlichen Leben geschuldet. Es geht um militärisch/strategische Belange. Wer das Öl kontrolliert, regiert die Welt. Dieselbe Show wird zukünftig mit Süßwasser laufen. Daran werden Windräder nichts ändern. Dass die Erdölvorkommen endlich sind, erzählt man übrigens auch schon seit 40 Jahren und der Markt ist momentan so übersättigt mit Massen an Öl, dass ganze Länder am niedrigen Ölpreis vor die Hunde gehen.



Ach, es geht also doch ums Öl. Da dreht sich alles ums Öl, gerade weil wir davon so viel brauchen.


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2017)

Tja, du musst länger denken.
Fracking schadet der Umwelt enorm. Du müsstest eigentlich die Kosten für die Umweltschäden mit in den Preis einrechnen. Das macht aber niemand. Genauso wenig wie bei der Atomkraft.
Täte man das, wäre das Öl schon heute um ein vielfaches teurer als es ist.
Aber Unternehmen denken ja immer im Quartal und nie auf Jahrzehnte hinaus.
Was Fracking in 50 Jahren anrichten wird, ist jedem, der es macht, eh völlig Wumpe.
Was ich persönlich schade finde, denn man sollte die Unternehmen zwingen, für eventuelle Umweltschäden finanziell aufzukommen, denn dann würde niemand diesen Mist veranstalten.


----------



## azzih (9. September 2017)

Bist dahin haben sich solche Unternehmen 3x umbenannt und erfolgreich alle Folgeschäden auf die Allgemeinheit abgewälzt.  Als hätte jemals ein Unternehmen vollumfänglich für verursachte Schäden gehaftet. Die Atomkraftwerke wurden mit Steuersubventionen errichtet, Transporte mit Steuermitteln geschützt und Abbau und Endlagerung mit Steuermitteln bezahlt. Die lächerlich kleinen Beträge die die Erzeuger angespart haben werden nichtmal ein Drittel der Kosten decken.

Das gleiche wird passieren wenn ich giftige Substanzen unter unsere Grundwasserspeicher einbringe. Welcher klar denkende Mensch kann auf so eine Idee kommen? Und für was, nur um die letzten Öl/Gas-vorräte auch noch auszupressen.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die Welt ist natürlich eine weitaus bessere Quelle.



Hm? Dann nimm halt:
Seyran Ateş: Polizeischutz fur Grunderin der liberalen Moschee verstarkt | ZEIT ONLINE

Morddrohungen gegen Berliner Islam-Reformerin Seyran Ateş - Berlin - Aktuelle Nachrichten  - Berliner Morgenpost

Islam: 
			    Seyran Ates bekam mehr als 100 Morddrohungen - Politik - Aktuelle Politik-Nachrichten - Augsburger Allgemeine

Berlin: Moschee-Grunderin Seyran Ates unter verstarktem Polizeischutz - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich erzähle nie etwas, was nicht doppelt und dreifach nachprüfbar ist. Sonst steht man nämlich recht schnell ein wenig... blöd da. 

@Fracking
Japp, es ist gewiss nicht risikolos, gar zum kotzen. Aber es wird trotzdem durchgeführt, was die Erdölversorgung noch um einiges länger sicherstellen wird.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (9. September 2017)

Wo zeigt das, dass Integration nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2017)

Wo zeigt es das nicht? Wenn der kleinste Versuch, eine gemäßigte Interpretation des Islams hier in Deutschland zu begründen, solche Hasstiraden hervorruft und so gut wie keine Unterstützung, dann sollte einem auffallen, dass da was nicht ganz funktioniert.
Aber keine Sorge, es ist ja nicht nur das. 
Warum Multikulti als gescheitert anzusehen ist, wurde vor dem September 2015 nämlich noch ganz offen kommuniziert. Nur noch selten ist nun davon die Rede, nun, da Mutti persönlich alles falsch gemacht hat und retten muss, was zu retten ist.
Einwanderung: Warum Turken bei der Integration nicht mitspielen - WELT
Integration: Merkel erklart Multikulti fur gescheitert - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Integrations-Debatte - Merkel: "Multikulti ist absolut gescheitert" - Politik - Suddeutsche.de
Seehofer zur Integration - "Wir wollen nicht zum Welt-Sozialamt werden" - Politik - Suddeutsche.de

Und mal etwas aktuelleres:
Mulitikulti gescheitert: Ein deutsch-niederlandischer Vergleich
Die Vertreibung aus dem Multikulti-Paradies ist in vollem Gange

Du kannst zu diesem Thema ganze Bibliotheken durcharbeiten. Ich wundere mich immer, wie man so was überhaupt fragen kann. Nie mal am Abend an einem Bahnhof oder nahe einer Diskothek/Kneipe/einen typischen Treffpunkt gewesen? Nie in einem Stadtpark? Nie mal eine No-Go-Zone betreten? Nie von langen Kreuzberger Nächten gehört (also nicht die schönen, als das noch ein Szene- und Kneipenviertel war)?
Noch nie in Köln gewesen? In Bonn? In Frankfurt?
Da steppt der Bär.

Bei Euch (Dir) scheint das anders? Wo wohnst Du? Ich will zu Dir.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (10. September 2017)

Idioten gibt es immer und überall. Ich würde mal behaupten, dass es zu solcherlei Themen in jeglicher Richtung schlechte Stimmung gibt.  Wenn es keine Unterstützung gäbe, wäre das Projekt ja wohl über Nacht beendet. Deine und meine Stimme, die das gutheißen, finden den Weg in die Medien ja nicht.

Und ja, ich bin auch mal ab und an nachts unterwegs. Ja, ich meide die ein oder andere Gegend aus gesundheitlichen Gründen , allerdings sehe ich nicht unbedingt mehr Ausländer, die derart auffallen. Da sehe ich viel mehr Deutsche, die einen genauso schief angucken.


----------



## DKK007 (10. September 2017)

Ich war vor 2 Jahren auf der Gamescom in Köln und auch im Dom und am Hauptbahnhof und hatte dort keine Probleme. In Bonn war ich vor 10 Jahren auch mal und kann nicht nicht an was schlimmeres erinnern. 

Ist immer auch eine Frage, wie man sich selbst gegenüber seinen Mitmenschen verhält. 
Wenn man den Leuten natürlich "haut ab" o.ä. entgegen brüllt, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn man eins auf die Fresse bekommt. 



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt: WANN das Erdöl knapp wird und danach sieht es einfach Kurz-/Mittel-/Langfristig nicht aus. Neue Fördertechniken haben sogar die USA wieder auf Platz 1 der Förderer gehievt, die Lagerstädten im Ölsand in Kanada reichen auch noch eine ganze Weile.



Allerdings hast du ja im Video gesehen, dass der Ölsand nur 2 Millionen Fass Öl pro Tag schafft, weil er eben nicht flüssig ist. Benötigt werden heute aber knapp 100 Millionen Fass Öl. Pro Tag!
Der Bedarf wird sicher noch steigen.

Ist auch das typische Angebot-Nachfrage Spiel. Kann durchaus sein, das es in 100 Jahren noch Öl gibt. Allerdings lassen sich dann möglicherweise nur noch 10 Millionen Fass Öl pro Tag fördern und der Preis steig auf das 10 Fache. Dann würde der Diesel anstatt 1€ nämlich 10€ kosten. 
Ist die Frage, wer sich dann noch Autofahren leisten kann.


----------



## DKK007 (10. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Und mal ganz generell: Kriminalitat: Wie die Polizei-Statistik Verbrechen verheimlicht - WELT



Allerdings steht zwar im Text 





> Statistik folgt Devise "ein Täter ist ein Fall"


 Das ist aber ganz normal. Wenn jemand 10 Einbrüche begeht, landet das ganze als Serie bei einem Ermittler. Sonst müsste man gar 10 Ermittler damit beschäftigen und würde überhaupt nicht mehr hinterherkommen. 
Auch bei der Verurteilung spielt die "Tateinheit" und "Tatmehrheit" eine Rolle. 



			
				https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/52.html schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 52 StGB - **Tateinheit*​
> (1) Verletzt dieselbe Handlung mehrere Strafgesetze oder dasselbe Strafgesetz mehrmals, so wird nur auf eine Strafe erkannt.
> (2) 1Sind mehrere Strafgesetze verletzt, so wird die Strafe nach dem Gesetz bestimmt, das die schwerste Strafe androht. 2Sie darf nicht milder sein, als die anderen anwendbaren Gesetze es zulassen.
> (3) Geldstrafe kann das Gericht unter den Voraussetzungen des § 41 neben Freiheitsstrafe gesondert verhängen.
> ...





			
				https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/53.html schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 53 StGB - **Tatmehrheit*​
> (1) Hat jemand mehrere Straftaten begangen, die gleichzeitig abgeurteilt werden, und dadurch mehrere Freiheitsstrafen oder mehrere Geldstrafen verwirkt, so wird auf eine Gesamtstrafe erkannt.
> (2) 1Trifft Freiheitsstrafe mit Geldstrafe zusammen, so wird auf eine Gesamtstrafe erkannt.2Jedoch kann das Gericht auf Geldstrafe auch gesondert erkennen; soll in diesen Fällen wegen mehrerer Straftaten Geldstrafe verhängt werden, so wird insoweit auf eine Gesamtgeldstrafe erkannt.
> 
> (3) § 52 Abs. 3 und 4 gilt sinngemäß.



Es ist also kein "Fehler" in der Statistik, sondern ganz normal.

Man muss eben einfach Wissen, welche Aussagen die Statistik treffen kann und welche nicht. 
Die PKS ist einfach der Arbeitsbeleg der Polizei.



			
				https://www.welt.de/regionales/duesseldorf/article114003255/Wie-die-Polizei-Statistik-Verbrechen-verheimlicht.html schrieb:
			
		

> Er befragte repräsentative Bevölkerungsgruppen im Land, um zu ermitteln, wie viel Prozent der Sachsen Opfer von Straftaten geworden seien. Das Resultat verglich er mit den Zahlen der sächsischen PKS. Ergebnis: Die offizielle Statistik spiegelt nur einen winzigen Bruchteil der Kriminalität wider.



Und warum wurde es nicht angezeigt? Dann kann es ja nicht so wichtig gewesen sein.

Das selbe gilt auch für Computerkriminalität. 



			
				https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/202c.html schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 202c StGB - Vorbereiten des Ausspähens und Abfangens von Daten
> 
> *​(1) Wer eine Straftat nach § 202a oder § 202b vorbereitet, indem er
> Passwörter oder sonstige Sicherungscodes, die den Zugang zu Daten (§ 202a Abs. 2) ermöglichen, oder
> ...






			
				https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/303b.html schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 303b StGB - Computersabotage
> 
> *​(1) Wer eine Datenverarbeitung, die für einen anderen von wesentlicher Bedeutung ist, dadurch erheblich stört, dass er
> 1. eine Tat nach § 303a Abs. 1 begeht,
> ...





Wenn also das Antivirenprogramm in einem Download oder Mailanhang einen Virus meldet, kann man das anzeigen. Am einfachsten direkt online. 
Voraussetzung ist natürlich, das man ein ordentliches Antivirenprogramm installiert hat.


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings hast du ja im Video gesehen, dass der Ölsand nur 2 Millionen Fass Öl pro Tag schafft, weil er eben nicht flüssig ist. Benötigt werden heute aber knapp 100 Millionen Fass Öl. Pro Tag!
> Der Bedarf wird sicher noch steigen.


Ne, Sorry. Zwei Stunden der "Friedenskoordination Cottbus" zu lauschen, habe ich dann doch nicht hinbekommen. Der Kegelclub Wanne-Eickel hatte ein "Rettet den Laubfrosch"-Video in ähnlicher Länge, da musste ich eine Entscheidung treffen.
Aber ernsthaft: Man schafft so viel, wie man möchte, wenn die Investitionen durch den Gewinn weit übertroffen werden. Man arbeitet beim Ölsand eben noch lange nicht am Fördermaximum, eben weil dessen Bearbeitung sauteuer ist und sich auch nur bei relativ hohem Ölpreis rentiert. Sollte der Tag tatsächlich mal kommen, an dem Ölsand aus Kanada die alleinige Quelle für Erdöl darstellt, kannst Du Dir gewiss sein, dass die Bearbeitung und Produktion dementsprechend hochgefahren wird.

Aber das nur am Rand. Wichtiger sind mir Deine restlichen Statements (und die haben es in sich):



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich war vor 2 Jahren auf der Gamescom in Köln und auch im Dom und am Hauptbahnhof und hatte dort keine Probleme. In Bonn war ich vor 10 Jahren auch mal und kann nicht nicht an was schlimmeres erinnern.


 Du warst also schon ganze 2mal in 10 Jahren an genannten Bahnhöfen. Das ist ja phantastisch.
Na dann hat sich die Polizei ja geirrt: 
Videouberwachung: Hohe Kriminalitat am Hauptbahnhof | Kolnische Rundschau
Polizei verliert Kontrolle uber Frankfurter Hauptbahnhof


DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist immer auch eine Frage, wie man sich selbst gegenüber seinen Mitmenschen verhält.


Ist klar. Diese Logik ist das (mit Abstand) Asozialste, was ein Mensch in seinen Gehirnwindungen fabrizieren kann. Sie ist die Grundlage für den Klassiker schlechthin: "Wenn Frauen sich aufreizend kleiden, müssen sie sich nicht wundern, wenn sie vergewaltigt werden." 


DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man den Leuten natürlich "haut ab" o.ä. entgegen brüllt, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn man eins auf die Fresse bekommt.


Wo lebst Du eigentlich? Das sollen die vielen Gewaltopfer Deiner Meinung nach tatsächlich getan haben? Da bekomme ich echt einen dicken Hals. Den Opfern noch die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben, ist einfach das Letzte. Und selbst wenn jemand tatsächlich mal "haut ab" gebrüllt haben sollte, weil er/sie sich bedroht gefühlt hat, dann soll er/sie sich über "eins auf die Fresse" bekommen nicht wundern? Mir fehlen echt die Worte.



DKK007 schrieb:


> ...


Nein, das ist nicht völlig normal und 10 Einbrüche landen auch (je nach organisatorischen Bedingungen) bei 10 Ermittlern.
Denn dass diese 10 Einbrüche vom selben Täter begangen wurden, muss ja erst ermittelt werden. Du verwechselst da (mal wieder) ganz gehörig so einiges. Erst nach der Auswertung von Spuren kann überhaupt erst ein Zusammenhang von Delikten erkannt werden. Ob ein Täter oder 10 diese von Dir beispielhaft erwähnten 10 Einbrüche begangen haben, ist völlig egal, denn die Ermittlungsarbeit ist identisch.
Es geht hier um die statistische Aufbereitung der Fallzahlen. Dass Verfahren zusammengelegt werden, wenn die Ermittlungen einen Täter ergeben haben, ist selbstredend.

"Ein Täter, ein Fall" dient einzig und allein dazu, die Fallzahlen reduziert darzustellen und ein falsches Gefühl von Sicherheit zu vermitteln. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Du vergewaltigt wirst, wird nicht dadurch reduziert, dass es Peiniger gibt, die wiederholt zuschlagen. Ob die Tat jemand ausführt, der in den Wochen zuvor schon zweimal vergewaltigt hat oder jemand, der es noch nie getan hat, ist für die Sicherheit völlig irrelevant. Wenn 100 Täter 1000 Straftaten begangen haben, wird in der Statistik durch "Ein Täter, ein Fall" nur noch von 100 Fällen gesprochen. Das ist die ganze Magie dahinter. Das macht sich gut, der Bürger denkt, er wäre sicher, obwohl das gar nicht der Fall ist, in seiner Umgebung 10mal mehr Verbrechen begangen wurden, als er aus der Statistik herauslesen kann.

Und um statistische Methodik zu erklären, ziehst Du das StGB heran. Das ist einfach auf so vielen Ebenen falsch, dass ich gerade echt völlig sprachlos bin. Das StGB gibt die juristischen Rahmenbedingungen für die Verurteilung von Verbrechern vor. Die statistische Methodik hat damit rein gar nichts zu tun.

Noch hanebüchener ist dann diese Opferverachtung von wegen "wenn es nicht angezeigt wurde, kann es nicht so wichtig gewesen sein". Gerade bei Vergewaltigungen, häuslicher Gewalt und Körperverletzungen ist das Anzeigeverhalten extrem schlecht. Das hat viele Gründe. Einer ist pure Angst, ein weiterer Scham. Nicht zu vergessen ist auch, dass Opfer immer wieder miterleben müssen, dass die Täter eh mit Bewährung oder ähnlich davonkommen, während sie die Tat im Gericht ein zweites Mal durchleben müssen und dort dann noch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit verhöhnt werden, ohne dass jemand einschreitet.

Unsere Justiz denkt an den Tater, nicht ans Opfer: Gewalttaten - WELT
Hamburg: 14-Jahrige vergewaltigt - Angeklagte lassen sich vor Gericht feiern - FOCUS Online

Ich bitte Dich in vollem Ernst: hör auf, Stuss zu erzählen, wenn Du keine Ahnung von der Materie hast. Bitte gehe in Dich, beschäftige Dich mit den Themen, reflektiere Deine Einstellung zu Gewalt, den Tätern und ganz besonders den Opfern.
Menschen wie Du machen letztere nämlich gleich noch mal zu Opfern und es sollte niemanden wundern, wenn diese lieber innerlich verzweifeln, anstatt die Öffentlichkeit zu suchen.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2017)

Aha. Der Focus weiß aber viel, wenn man bedenkt, dass sie selbst im Artikel schreiben, dass der Fall unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit verhandelt wurde.
Die Täter werden verurteil und fertig und solche Leute gibt es nun mal, die mit ihren Taten prahlen.
Da geht es immer um Machtdemonstration und so.


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2017)

Ich weiß halt einfach nicht, warum es für manche so schwer ist, Google zu verwenden. 
Prozess: 14-Jahrige missbraucht – Angeklagte recken Siegesfaust - WELT


> *Nach Verlesung der Anklage *wurde die Öffentlichkeit von der Verhandlung ausgeschlossen.


Hamburg: Gruppenvergewaltiger kommen frei | ZEIT ONLINE


> Wie Sieger im Gerichtssaal
> 
> Die Angeklagten hatten zum Prozessauftakt Ende August für erneutes Entsetzen gesorgt. Sie waren wie Sieger in den Saal eingezogen, hatten vor den Zuschauern gepost und Faxen gemacht. Beim Urteil geben sie sich etwas kleinlauter. Nur Bosco P. nicht. Als alles vorüber ist, steht er auf. Er dreht sich zu den Zuschauern um, reckt die Arme in die Höhe. Er ruft etwas auf Serbisch zu seiner Familie im Zuschauerraum. Dann macht er Gesten. Er deutet auch eine Sexbewegung an und grinst. Die Show ist erst vorbei, als ein Justizbeamter ihn in die Haft abführt.


Die Fotos aus dem Gerichtssaal sollten Dir vielleicht auch zu denken geben.
Waren übrigens nicht die einzigen Jubelszenen. Auch das Urteil wurde ganz herzlich aufgenommen:

Emporende Szenen vor Gericht: Jubel fur die Vergewaltiger | MOPO.de
Zum Objekt degradiert - taz.de


> Als Richter Georg Halbach die Bewährungsstrafen verkündet, fangen Freunde und Verwandte der Angeklagten an zu jubeln. „Die Strafen mögen milde erscheinen“, sagt Halbach, doch die Jugendlichen im Alter zwischen 14 und 17 Jahren hätten Geständnisse abgelegt, sich reumütig gezeigt und hätten gute Sozialprognosen.



Das Urteil war übrigens so milde, dass der Staatsanwalt Beschwerde beim BGH einlegte. 
Hamburg-Harburg: 14-Jahrige vergewaltigt – Fall erneut vor Gericht - WELT


----------



## azzih (10. September 2017)

Was hat das Ganze mit der Bundestagswahl zu tun? Assoziale Individuen gabs immer und wirds immer geben. Das gleiche gilt für Vergewaltiger. Was soll die Politik da tun? Kann halt nur hoffen das in Zukunft härtere Urteile vollstreckt werden, die Gesetzeslage dazu ist aber auf jeden Fall ausreichend.

Einzige was noch konsequenter verfolgt werden sollte ist Ausländer die Gewaltdelikte begangen haben, schnell und ohne Winkelzüge abzuschieben. Problem hierbei aber auch weniger die Politik als diverse juristische Möglichkeiten, die selbst diesen Menschen zustehn.


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2017)

Wie was soll die Politik da tun? Die Politik hat damit alles zu tun. Sie bestimmt, wie viele Polizisten eingestellt und vorgehalten werden, sie bestimmt, wie diese Ausgestattet werden und deren Handlungsspielraum. Gleiches gilt für die Justiz.
Die Politik bestimmt, ob wir zu unseren natürlich vorhandenen "Spezis" auch noch ungeprüft andere aus aller Welt bei uns einziehen lassen.
Sie schafft als Legislative die Gesetze, um Fehlentwicklungen vorzubeugen oder bereits eingetretenen entgegenzuwirken (oder eben auch nicht).
Stattdessen werkelt man lieber an der Methodik zur statistischen Erfassung, weil mehr Polizei und co. Kosten verursachen, von manchen (trotz aller Probleme) nicht gerne gesehen wird.

Politik hat absolut ALLES damit zu tun. Das Herunterspielen ist einfach völlig fehl am Platz.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (10. September 2017)

Wenn man bestimmte Personengruppen willkommen heißt, sind da genauso Idioten bei wie wir schon hier haben. Idioten, Schläger, Vergewaltiger, Fanatiker...hast du in jedem Land, jeder Kultur, jeder Gesellschaft. Und keine Gruppe davon besteht nur aus solchen Leuten.


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2017)

Hat halt auch niemand behauptet. Was aber auch in gar keinem Fall die Überprüfung von Migranten, die absichtlich versehentlich ihre Pässe verloren, das Smartphone aber immer zur Stelle haben, entbindet.
Aber unsere Grenzen sind ja angeblich nicht zu schützen/kontrollieren (was glatt gelogen ist, weil sie 60 Jahre lang bewacht wurden).

Wobei... eine Ausnahme gibt es: wenn Mutti es dann doch mal kurzfristig und für ein paar Tage (mehr geht halt wirklich nicht ) anordnet, weil sie eine Party schmeißt. Und man staune, was das für ein Fest war:
Viele Festnahmen wahrend der G20-Grenzkontrollen - WELT
G20-Grenzkontrollen: Hunderte mutmassliche Straftater gefasst | tagesschau.de
Viele Festnahmen wahrend der G20-Grenzkontrollen - Berlin - Aktuelle Nachrichten  - Berliner Morgenpost

Extremismus: GdP fur Fortfuhrung von Grenzkontrollen bei kritischen Lagen | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (10. September 2017)

Keine Gruppe besteht aus signifikant mehr Idioten.


----------



## azzih (10. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Hat halt auch niemand behauptet. Was aber auch in gar keinem Fall die Überprüfung von Migranten, die absichtlich versehentlich ihre Pässe verloren, das Smartphone aber immer zur Stelle haben, entbindet.
> Aber unsere Grenzen sind ja angeblich nicht zu schützen/kontrollieren (was glatt gelogen ist, weil sie 60 Jahre lang bewacht wurden).
> 
> Wobei... eine Ausnahme gibt es: wenn Mutti es dann doch mal kurzfristig und für ein paar Tage (mehr geht halt wirklich nicht ) anordnet, weil sie eine Party schmeißt. Und man staune, was das für ein Fest war:
> ...



Was willste jetzt mit den Links? Hey bei G20 Kontrollen wurden tatsächlich Polizei bekannte Krawllmacher festgenommen die bei ähnlichen Demos schon aufgefallen waren. Natürlich sehr überraschend das dieses Klientel dort auch wieder anreist. Wäre G20 nicht gewesen wären die auch nicht eingereist und es hätte auch keine Festnahmen gegeben.

Dieses Grenzkontrollgeschäwtz ist einfach nur Blödsinn. Deutschland ist von tausenden Kilometern Grenze umgeben. Viel Spass beim Zaun drumrum bauen und Soldaten händchenhaltend dort Wache schieben lassen. Faktisch unmöglich und auch nicht gewollt in nem vereinten Europa. Und das ist auch gut so. Sollen die AFD Spastis doch Zäune um ihre Grundstücke ziehen und 20 Kameras aufbauen und wegen mir dort 24/7 Paranoia vor dem bösen schwarzen Mann schieben. Ich leb derweil weiter mein gutes Leben ohne mir ständig Gedanken zu machen ob der böse türkische Nachbar mich wohl bald in die Luft sprengt und ob meine  Kinder in Zukunft vielleicht keine blonden Haare mehr haben.


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2017)

Wie Du es einfach nicht schaffst, die einfachsten Texte zu lesen.
Von den 917 Zurückgewiesenen und 744 per Haftbefehl gesuchten und festgenommenen Straftätern handelt es sich mitnichten um "Krawallmacher" bzgl. G20.


> *Unter den Zurückgewiesenen befanden sich den Angaben zufolge auch 61 Menschen, denen die Einreise im direkten Zusammenhang mit dem G20-Gipfel verweigert wurde.*


Lediglich 61 davon standen im Zusammenhang mit G20.

Und es ist eben kein Schwachsinn. Auch benötigt niemand eine eingezäunte Nord-/Ostseepassage oder Übergang zu Frankreich. Dass ein Grenzschutz in die Richtung, aus der die Leute illegal ins Land kommen, nicht möglich ist, es nicht möglich ist, sie festzuhalten, zu sammeln bis die Leute ihrer Mitwirkungspflicht nachgekommen sind, preisgegeben haben, wer sie sind und was sie bisher in ihrem Leben getan haben, ist schlichter Unfug.

Dein ganzer Beitrag trieft nur so vor reflexartigen Linkspopulismus (und Beleidigungen unterster Schublade oder seit wann sind Spastiker in der ach so heilen Welt plötzlich erlaubte Verunglimpfungen? Behinderte sind lustig, gell? ), der sich, wenn Du nur mal 5 Sekunden nachdenken würdest, statt das runterzubeten, was man von Dir verlangt, in Luft auflösen würde.
Gerade weil ihr so unvernünftig seid, wird eine EU einfach keine Zukunft haben. Mit Wunschvorstellungen und ideologischen Träumereien kann man eben keine Realpolitik machen. Die Wirklichkeit nimmt nämlich darauf keinerlei Rücksicht.

Es ist immer wieder erschreckend, wie schnell die Maske der "Guten" fällt, wenn man sie in die Enge drängt. Deine Argumentation beruht auf "Ich will das nicht. Mir doch egal!". 
Aber wie Du schon richtig erkannt hast: leb in Deiner Welt, ohne Dir Gedanken zu machen. Das ist anstrengend und unangenehm. Lieber vor sich hinleben. Wundere Dich aber nicht, wenn Dich bald so einiges tangiert, was Du heute noch belächelt hast. Eine Gesellschaft funktioniert nämlich nicht dadurch, dass jeder "sein Ding macht, sein Leben lebt" und alles um sich herum ausblendet. Dir geht es nämlich nur so lange gut, wie das System, in dem Du lebst, auch tragfähig und robust ist.


----------



## DKK007 (10. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Du warst also schon ganze 2mal in 10 Jahren an genannten Bahnhöfen. Das ist ja phantastisch.
> Na dann hat sich die Polizei ja geirrt:
> Videouberwachung: Hohe Kriminalitat am Hauptbahnhof | Kolnische Rundschau
> Polizei verliert Kontrolle uber Frankfurter Hauptbahnhof
> ...



Auch in meiner Heimat wurde ich bisher kein einziges mal von einem Ausländer blöd angemacht und schon gar nicht angegriffen. Und das obwohl da hinterm Bahnhof auch recht viele rumsitzen. 
Dabei pendel ich fast jeden Tag mit dem Regionalzug.

Da muss es also irgendeinen Grund für geben. Ich würde es wie gesagt, einfach am eigenen Verhalten, festmachen. 

Mit dem "haut ab", war kein Hilferuf, sondern der rassistische Scheiß von Pegida/AFD usw. gemeint. Das sollte aus dem Zusammenhang mit Ausländern aber eigentlich klar hervorgegangen sein.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Noch hanebüchener ist dann diese Opferverachtung von wegen "wenn es nicht angezeigt wurde, kann es nicht so wichtig gewesen sein". Gerade bei Vergewaltigungen, häuslicher Gewalt und Körperverletzungen ist das Anzeigeverhalten extrem schlecht. Das hat viele Gründe. Einer ist pure Angst, ein weiterer Scham. Nicht zu vergessen ist auch, dass Opfer immer wieder miterleben müssen, dass die Täter eh mit Bewährung oder ähnlich davonkommen, während sie die Tat im Gericht ein zweites Mal durchleben müssen und dort dann noch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit verhöhnt werden, ohne dass jemand einschreitet.



Da kann aber die Polizei auch nichts machen, wenn die Straftaten nicht bekannt sind. Da bleibt eben auch aus der Politik nur, zur sagen, die Leute sollen es anzeigen. Insbesondere bei Taten zu Hause, sind es oft Sachen, die sich jahrelang hinziehen und sonst nie enden. 

Ich sehe das ganze werde aus der Rolle des Täters, noch der des Opfers, sondern aus der des Ermittlers bei der Polizei. 

-----



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ne, Sorry. Zwei Stunden der "Friedenskoordination Cottbus" zu lauschen, habe ich dann doch nicht hinbekommen. Der Kegelclub Wanne-Eickel hatte ein "Rettet den Laubfrosch"-Video in ähnlicher Länge, da musste ich eine Entscheidung treffen.
> Aber ernsthaft: Man schafft so viel, wie man möchte, wenn die Investitionen durch den Gewinn weit übertroffen werden. Man arbeitet beim Ölsand eben noch lange nicht am Fördermaximum, eben weil dessen Bearbeitung sauteuer ist und sich auch nur bei relativ hohem Ölpreis rentiert. Sollte der Tag tatsächlich mal kommen, an dem Ölsand aus Kanada die alleinige Quelle für Erdöl darstellt, kannst Du Dir gewiss sein, dass die Bearbeitung und Produktion dementsprechend hochgefahren wird.



Wenn du das Video gesehen hättest, hättest du gesehen, das der Ölsand so wie hier die Braunkohl im Tagebauverfahren abgebaut wird. Dafür muss die Tundra abgeholzt werden und das ganze geht mit einer gigantischen Umweltzerstörung von intakter Natur einher. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: Olsand - Greenpeace Schweiz
Auch interessant, eigentlich ist es Teersand und gar kein Ölsand: Entlang der Keystone-XL-Pipeline: Aus Teersand wurde Olsand - taz.de

Aber selbst verlangen, das man deine Quellen ließt.


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch in meiner Heimat wurde ich bisher kein einziges mal von einem Ausländer blöd angemacht und schon gar nicht angegriffen. Und das obwohl da hinterm Bahnhof auch recht viele rumsitzen.
> Dabei pendel ich fast jeden Tag mit dem Regionalzug.
> 
> Da muss es also irgendeinen Grund für geben. Ich würde es wie gesagt, einfach am eigenen Verhalten, festmachen.
> ...


Nö, ist es eben nicht, weil die "antanzen" und "auf's Maul geben", ohne dass man AfD- oder PEGIDA-Mitglied zu sein hat. Ich weiß gar nicht... war Silvester in Köln eigentlich eine PEGIDA-Demo und die Herren Nafri wollten nur mal so richtig Zivilcourage zeigen?
Wie gesagt: die Datenlage ist eindeutig. Wenn bis dato Dir nichts passiert ist: Toi Toi Toi dass es so bleibt. Das Glück haben aber leider immer weniger.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du das Video gesehen hättest, hättest du gesehen, das der Ölsand so wie hier die Braunkohl im Tagebauverfahren abgebaut wird. Dafür muss die Tundra abgeholzt werden und das ganze geht mit einer gigantischen Umweltzerstörung von intakter Natur einher.
> Bildquelle: Olsand - Greenpeace Schweiz
> Auch interessant, eigentlich ist es Teersand und gar kein Ölsand: Entlang der Keystone-XL-Pipeline: Aus Teersand wurde Olsand - taz.de
> 
> Aber selbst verlangen, das man deine Quellen ließt.



Es ist halt etwas komplett anderes, einen Artikel zu lesen (wegen meiner auch nur zumindest zu überfliegen) oder ob Du verlangst, einen zweistündigen Vortrag anzusehen (inkl. Dialekt und schwerlich zu verifizieren). Das ist dann doch etwas über der Norm (Menschen haben auch noch so was wie ein Leben nebenher) und eine Zusammenfassung der Dir wichtigen Punkte oder eine Beschreibung des Sachverhalts in Din A4-Länge hätten es wohl getan?!
Und ja, die Umweltschäden sind gigantisch. Hat niemand bezweifelt. Nur geht es ja um die Fördermenge und welche Reserven dort alleine noch lagern und da geht im Prinzip noch einiges, wenn der Ölpreis es hergibt.

P.S:
Ich unterhalte mich gerne, streite auch gerne, aber Du musst die Happen wirklich so verpacken, dass ich dafür nicht 1/8 meiner zur Verfügung stehenden "Wachphase" (Nebenbei habe ich ja noch Arbeit, Weib und eigene Hobbys. Ich bin weder Politiker noch Mitglied in irgendeiner Partei. Das hier ist meine doch recht kostbare Freizeit.) opfern muss. (Oder kurz: Komm auf den Punkt! )


----------



## DKK007 (10. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nö, ist es eben nicht, weil die "antanzen" und "auf's Maul geben", ohne AfD oder PEGIDA-Mitglied zu sein. Ich weiß gar nicht... war Silvester in Köln eigentlich eine PEGIDA-Demo und die Herren Nafri wollten nur mal so richtig Zivilcourage zeigen?



Willst du es nicht verstehen oder drehst du absichtlich meine Worte um.


Da muss man auch nur mal lesen, was die AFD-Spitzenkandidaten Weidel selber schreibt:


> "Der Grund, warum wir von kulturfremden Voelkern wie Arabern, Sinti und Roma etc ueberschwemmt werden, ist die systematische Zerstoerung der buergerlichen Gesellschaft als moegliches Gegengewicht von Verfassungsfeinden, von denen wir regiert werden."
> 
> "Diese Schweine sind nichts anderes als Marionetten der Siegermaechte des 2. WK und haben die Aufgabe, das dt Volk klein zu halten indem molekulare Buergerkriege in den Ballungszentren durch Ueberfremdung induziert werden sollen"



Wobei sie sich wohl mal eine DEUTSCHE Tastatur mit Umlauten zulegen sollte.


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2017)

Was gibt es da zu verdrehen? Schreib so, dass man nichts verdrehen kann.

Du hast schon wieder mit  "Da muss es also irgendeinen Grund für geben."...
Nein, gibt es nicht. Opfer geben keine Gründe. Sie sind leider zur falschen Zeit an einem Ort, an dem sich Asoziale auch aufhalten.

Bretten: 21-Jahrige bei Angriff am Bahnhof schwer verletzt - Bretten - kraichgau.news
Mit Messer bedroht: 18-jahriger am Heseper Bahnhof uberfallen
Massenschlagerei am Bahnhof in Limburg: 50 Menschen prugeln sich | Hessen
Schadel-Hirn-Trauma: Massenschlagerei im Bahnhof – zwei Schwerverletzte - WELT
Zwei Verletzte – Erneut Schlagerei am Bahnhof Konigs Wusterhausen – MAZ - Markische Allgemeine
Massenschlägerei: Polizeieinsatz am Peiner Bahnhof
Antänzer vor Gericht - Mit der Milde des Rechtsstaats
"Antänzer" schlägt Polizistin mit der Faust ins Gesicht
„Antänzer” schlagen Männer in Berlin-Schöneberg
...

Ich kann das den ganzen Tag posten. Gar kein Thema.


----------



## DKK007 (10. September 2017)

Meintest du nicht gerade du hast keine Zeit?


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2017)

Überfordert Dich jetzt wirklich die rhetorische Floskel "Ich kann <hier bitte etwas einfügen> den ganzen Tag machen."? 
Sie impliziert, dass von etwas eine Menge in einem unerschöpflichen Rahmen existiert, der Nachschub nicht versiegen wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Keine Gruppe besteht aus signifikant mehr Idioten.



Nun scheinbar doch. 
Obwohl Migranten aus den Magrebh-Staaten nur 2,7% der Gesamtzahl ausmachen  werden sie bei 25,1% der Straftaten als Tatverdächtige erfasst.
Dicht geflogt von den 12,6% Migranten vom Balkan, die bei 20,7% der Straftaten als tatverdächtig eingestuft werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BKA: Polizei verdachtigt Nordafrikaner besonders haufig - WELT


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei sie sich wohl mal eine DEUTSCHE Tastatur mit Umlauten zulegen sollte.



Wenn ich den Maas da richtig verstanden habe, ist die Weidel auch nur ein Wirtschaftsmigrant. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun scheinbar doch. Obwohl Migranten / Personen aus den Magrebh-Staaten nur 2,7% der Gesamtzahl ausmachen  werden sie bei 25% der Straftaten als Tatverdächtige erfasst.
> Dicht geflogt von den 12,6% der Migranten vom Balkan, die bei 20% der Straftaten als tatverdächtig eingestuft werden:



Und um welche Verbrechen geht es da?
Taschendiebstahl?
Wenn man eng beieinander lebt, hast du immer das Problem, dass es häufiger Konflikte gibt.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und um welche Verbrechen geht es da?
> Taschendiebstahl?



Die Statistik umfasst das komplette Spektrum (Diebstahl, Raub, Gewaltdelikte, sexuelle Belästigung, ect.).
Also alle Verbrechen.

Und das ist nicht normal, oder warum sind die Syrer trotz weit größerer Zahl weit weniger oft als mögliche Täter geführt?
Vom Balkan und den Magrebh-Staaten scheinen verhältnismäßig (gemessen an ihrer Anzahl) viele Menschen mit der Absicht hier Straftaten zu begehen zu uns zu kommen.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2017)

Öhm -- Tatverdächtige, nicht Täter. Ein riesen Unterschied.


----------



## Poulton (10. September 2017)

Da hier ja auch das Anzeigeverhalten ins Spiel gebracht wurde:


> [...]
> Polizeiliche Statistiken sind untauglich, um die Kriminalität von  Deutschen und Ausländern zu vergleichen, weil die "Fremden" ein erhöhtes  Risiko haben, angezeigt zu werden. Das ist nicht nur in Deutschland so,  sondern weltweit. Ich sage es mal am Beispiel von deutschen  Jugendlichen, die wir dazu erforscht haben: Wenn Max von Moritz  verprügelt wird, ist die Anzeigebereitschaft 19 Prozent, wird Max von  Mehmet verprügelt, ist sie über 31 Prozent.
> [...]


"Nationalitat spielt bei Kriminalitat keine Rolle" - Nachrichten - WDR



DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings hast du ja im Video gesehen [...]


Daniele Ganser – Psiram
Mal abgesehen davon das es ein Video ist, eignet sich so jemand nicht wirklich als Quelle.


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2017)

Au, und auch noch von Christian Pfeiffer (der sollte doch in Rente sein?). Klasse! Als ob der Herr nicht schon genug Zeug gelabert hätte, das hinten und vorne nicht stimmte und lediglich dem entsprach, was man von ihm hören wollte.
Und den bringst Du ausgerechnet auf PC Games Hardware?
Games - Gamer können aufatmen - Christian Pfeiffer tritt zurück - News auf PlayNation.de
Lynchmob in 3, 2, 1, ....


----------



## azzih (10. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder erschreckend, wie schnell die Maske der "Guten" fällt, wenn man sie in die Enge drängt. Deine Argumentation beruht auf "Ich will das nicht. Mir doch egal!".
> Aber wie Du schon richtig erkannt hast: leb in Deiner Welt, ohne Dir Gedanken zu machen. Das ist anstrengend und unangenehm. Lieber vor sich hinleben. Wundere Dich aber nicht, wenn Dich bald so einiges tangiert, was Du heute noch belächelt hast. Eine Gesellschaft funktioniert nämlich nicht dadurch, dass jeder "sein Ding macht, sein Leben lebt" und alles um sich herum ausblendet. Dir geht es nämlich nur so lange gut, wie das System, in dem Du lebst, auch tragfähig und robust ist.



Ach Gottchen, jetzt wird aus "Spasti" schon ne böse Beleidigung von Behinderten... Dich hab ich doch mit AFD Spasti gar nicht gemeint, sondern diese Gruppe von ungebildeten Hausfrauen, Verschwörungstheoretikern sowie Nazis als Ganzes. Wenn du dich da zurechnen willst, bitte schön.

Ich mach auch nicht meine Augen vor Realpolitik zu, sondern bin nur ein großer Freund von Liberalismus, Toleranz und einer positiven Lebenseinstellung. Also die Werte die unser Land die letzten 40 Jahre groß und beliebt gemacht haben.  Im Gegensatz zu AFD'lern glaube ich nicht an Verschwörungstheorien,  trauer nicht wehmütig einer imaginären guten alten Zeit nach und will auch nicht meinen geschätzten Mitbürgern eine Leitkultur aufzwingen.  
Ich reise gerne und bin absolut gegen Grenzkontrollen und nervige eigene Währungen jedes Pups-Staates. Dazu hatte ich mit meinen 31 Jahren nie eine Auseinandersetzung oder Probleme mit bösen Ausländern. Ich glaube daran, dass jeder Mensch das Recht hat ein gutes und selbstbestimmte Leben zu führen, unabhängig davon welche Hautfarbe er/sie hat oder wo er/sie geboren wurde.

Wenn ich das AFD Wahlprogramm lese macht mich sowas einfach wütend. Ein Haufen rückwärtsgewandter realitätsfremder Forderungen, die das absolute Gegenteil von dem sind für was ich stehe und glaube. Wie tolerant diese Menschen sind, sieht man gut bei uns, da haben sie alle Plakate der "normalen" Parteien mit Aufklebern zugetaggt auf denen "Volksverräter" steht. Zeigt ziemlich eindeutig was für Leute das sind. Dazu eine bodenlose Frechheit, dass sich ne Partei mit  nichtmal 10% anmaßt zu behaupten, sie würden für das deutsche Volk sprechen.


----------



## Poulton (10. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> [...]


Wenn dir der nicht genügt:
"Auslanderkriminalitat" – statistische Daten und soziale Wirklichkeit | bpb


> [...]
> Anzeigeneffekt: Nur angezeigte Straftaten werden erfasst
> Erfasst werden können nur Straftaten bzw. Verdachtsfälle, von  denen die Polizei, die Bundespolizei oder der Zoll erfahren − entweder  durch eigene Kontrollen oder durch Anzeigen. Diese Straftaten bilden das  sogenannte Hellfeld der Kriminalität, das sich vom Dunkelfeld – der  polizeilich nicht erfassten Kriminalität − unterscheidet. Nachweisbare  Veränderungen im Hellfeld müssen nicht zwingend für eine veränderte  Kriminalitätshäufigkeit sprechen, sondern können auch mit einer  Veränderung der polizeilichen Kontrolldichte oder einem veränderten  Anzeigeverhalten (etwa infolge bestimmter Ereignisse und ihrer  Berichterstattung) zusammenhängen. Das Anzeigeverhalten der Bevölkerung  ist ethnischen Merkmalen gegenüber nicht blind, da bestimmte ethnische  Minderheiten nachweislich eher mit einer Anzeige rechnen müssen als die  deutsche Mehrheitsgesellschaft [9].
> [...]




und vom LKA Niedersachsen: Das Anzeigeverhalten von Kriminalitätsopfern. Einflussfaktoren pro und contra Strafanzeige. (PDF)


Edit: Selbst in der PKS findet sich seit Jahren eine Anmerkung ähnlich dieser aus der von 2016:


> Die folgenden Übersichten enthalten nur die von der Polizei ermittelten Tatverdächtigen. Die tatsächliche
> Belastung von hier lebenden Nichtdeutschen im Vergleich zu den Deutschen ist aus mehreren Gründen
> nicht bestimmbar. Das doppelte Dunkelfeld in der Bevölkerungs- und in der Kriminalstatistik, der hohe
> Anteil ausländerspezifischer Delikte und die Unterschiede in der Alters-, Geschlechts- und Sozialstruktur
> ...


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2017)

Ich hätte da gerne eine regierungsunabhängige Studie. Wenn Du die Auftreiben kannst und genauere Angaben hinbekommst (Um wie viel soll sich das Verhalten in Prozent Pi mal Daumen unterscheiden? Wenn es dazu unabhängige Studien gibt, wird es auch Größenordnungen geben.)

Das PDF gelesen? Seite 16.


> *Nach den Ergebnissen der vorliegenden Studien ist eine höhere Anzeigemotivation
> gegenüber nichtdeutschen Tätern insgesamt jedoch nicht eindeutig bestätigt.* In der
> dargestellten Untersuchung von Mansel und Albrecht (2003) zeichnet sich vielmehr
> ab, dass der Wirkfaktor „Ethnie des Täters“ insbesondere gegenüber den Tatmerkmalen
> „physischer Schaden“ und „materieller Schaden“ in den Hintergrund tritt.



Auch beruht das auf einer einzigen Studie (und die ist von 2003!). Ich weiß nicht, wie Forschung bei Dir abläuft, aber das ist doch reichlich dünn.
/Edit: Ach, stimmt nicht. Eine weitere ist aus der Schweiz von 1988 und hat gleich gar nichts gefunden (Seite 13).



> Auch hier
> fand Killias keine statistisch signifikanten Unterschiede zwischen den Anzeigeraten:
> Angezeigt wurden 39 % der Schweizer und 41 % der Ausländer. Der Autor kommt
> daher zu dem Schluss, dass, zumindest bei den von ihm untersuchten Gewaltdelikten,
> ...



Also wenn man das liest, dürfte einem schnell klar werden: zumindest anhand dieser Daten ist wohl der Wunsch der "Ein Täter, ein Fall"-Konstrukteure Vater des Gedanken.

@azzih 
Ja, das Wort "Spasti" in einem beleidigenden Kontext (egal wie/wo/warum) geht gar nicht. 
Ka, wo Du aufgewachsen sein willst, aber in Deutschland jedenfalls nicht.
Sieh Dir halt mal die Politik der SPD/CDU der letzten 40 Jahre an. 
In der verklärten Welt lebst wenn dann Du. 
Ein Beispiel:
Geschichte der Zuwanderung nach Deutschland nach 1950 | bpb
Multikulturalismus-Debatte: Altkanzler Schmidt:  Anwerbung von Gastarbeitern war falsch - Inland - FAZ

Alte Wahlprogramme lesen hilft auch:
documentArchiv.de - Gemeinsames Wahlprogramm der Christlich Demokratischen Union Deutschlands (CDU) und der Christlich Sozialen Union (CSU) für die Bundestagswahl 2002 (Mai 2002) (Vorsicht: CDU, nicht AfD)


----------



## azzih (10. September 2017)

Klar gibts bestimmte Migrantengruppen die höhere Kriminalitätsraten aufweisen als andere. Vielleicht sollte man aber auch nach dem Warum fragen. Da Deutschland immer noch kein vernünftiges Einwandersungsrecht hat kommen halt bevorzugt aus solchen Ländern weniger gebildete und Qualifizierte. Also eine Gruppe die auch von Deutschen eine vergleichsweise hohe Kriminalitätsrate aufweisen würden. 

Dann natürlich noch der Effekt von Angebot und Nachfrage. Weil viele Deutsche gerne Kiffen und Koksen ist da halt ein großer Markt, dieser wird bevorzugt von Magrebs bedient. Logischerweise haben die dann auch ne höhere Kriminalitätsquote bei Drogenstatistiken. Ist ja nicht so das diese  Leute herkommen und denken "Hey machen wir mal alle Almans drogenabhängig", sondern sie erkennen die Nachfrage und bedienen diese oder reisen hier direkt ein mit diesem Vorhaben.

Sprich wir haben hier kein ethnisches Problem, sondern eher ein Problem der sozialen Klassen die wir hier aufnehmen. Deswegen muss auch ein Einwanderungsgesetz wie in Canada her, um vernünftige Migration zu regeln und  Leute die unsere Gesellschaft weiterbringen hier ne Arbeitsperspektive bekommen. 
Achtung: Einwanderung =/ Asyl . Asyl ist um Flüchtlinge Schutz zu geben. Clevere Einwanderung um heimische Wirtschaft und Gesellschaft dauerhaft voranzubringen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. September 2017)

Gegen ein Einwanderungsgesetz wehrt dich die CDU/CSU aber. Warum auch immer. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn dir der nicht genügt:
> "Auslanderkriminalitat" – statistische Daten und soziale Wirklichkeit | bpb



Nichts anderes habe ich hier auch die ganze Zeit versucht ihm zu erklären.



Poulton schrieb:


> Daniele Ganser – Psiram



Diese "FakeNews" vom "Verschwörungstheoretiker" wird von der amerikanischen Regierung verbreitet, weil er dort an empfindlichen Stellen Kritik übt. Wenn man sich das Video ansieht, ist da keine Stelle, die einen groß ins Zweifeln bringt, sondern es wird alles schlüssig dargelegt.
Nachdenken muss man dann natürlich immer noch selber. Das nimmt einem keiner ab.


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2017)

Du willst mir was erklärt haben? 
Den Zusammenhang möchte ich dann gerne anhand Deinen Beiträgen erläutert wissen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. September 2017)

Das man die PKS nicht absolut sehen kann. 

Siehe #840:


DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ist also kein "Fehler" in der Statistik, sondern ganz normal.
> 
> Man muss eben einfach Wissen, welche Aussagen die Statistik treffen kann und welche nicht.
> Die PKS ist einfach der Arbeitsbeleg der Polizei.


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2017)

Nun, laut verlinktem Material kann man das aber durchaus. Wie oben bereits zitiert, sagt die eine Studie "Ja, da kein Zusammenhang zwischen Anzeigeverhalten und Ethnie." und die andere "Vielleicht. Es ist nicht eindeutig.". Ich würde schon gerne wissen, was dazu geführt hat, dass trotz dieser bescheidenen Studienlage mit einer Neigung zum "Nein, Ethnien spielen keine Rolle." dazu geführt hat, dass das Bundeskriminalamt es als Factum hinstellt.
Also entweder fehlen da noch Studien, die ich nicht ergoogeln kann, oder es ist politisch motiviert (was mich nicht wundern würde).
Ich bin da aber gerne offen und hoffe auf Aufklärung. Mein Google-Voodoo ist da scheinbar machtlos.
Denn gerade momentan dürfte das Spiel in eine ganz andere Richtung laufen, wie eindrucksvoll zum Beispiel die Jungpolitikerin Selin Gören von "die LINKE" demonstriert hat.
Vergewaltigung aus Angst vor Rassismusdiskussion nicht angezeigt -  News International: Europa - tagesanzeiger.ch
weiter:
Sexuelle Ubergriffe: Lieber schweigen als Migranten in Verruf bringen? - WELT

Du hast übrigens versucht, die Methodik "Ein Täter, ein Fall" anhand des StGB zu erklären, was einfach so gar nichts miteinander zu tun hat. Wie eine Statistik erhoben wird, ist nicht gesetzlich verankert.
Das treibt dann leider auch so manche Posse:
Polizei frisiert Statistiken: Warum Brandenburg die Straftaten falsch zahlte - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
Auch hat "Ein Täter, ein Fall" absolut nichts mit dem Anzeigeverhalten zu tun. Wenn angeblich mehr Migranten bei Körperverletzungen (was ja zur Diskussion steht) angezeigt werden, steht das in keinerlei Verbindung zum Herunterrechnen und statistischen Ausweisen der Delikte von Intensivtätern auf/als eine Tat.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (10. September 2017)

Das ist doch shcon wieder nur ein Einzelfall. Damit versuchst du erneut, das ganze verzerrt darzustellen.


----------



## -TINTIN- (10. September 2017)

Acandri schrieb:


> Die AFD sehe ich jedoch eher im 10-15% Bereich. Auch wenn sie sehr viel Schwachsinn im Programm haben, haben sie auch ein paar gute Punkte die Wähler bringen.



Und das ist das Traurige. Alle Menschen sehen und nehmen nur das wahr, was sie wollen.


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2017)

Einzelfall? Jaja, die lieben Einzelfälle. Ich denke, jeder kennt mittlerweile jemanden, der Stein und Bein darauf beharrt, dass man "den Rechten nicht in die Hände spielen darf."
Im WELT-Artikel werden übrigens noch weitere Geschichten erzählt.

Verzerren? Und was heißt "schon wieder"? Dir steht es jederzeit frei, die völlig öffentlich zugänglichen Quellen zu wiederlegen und Dich zu beteiligen. 
Ich schreibe die Artikel nicht, weißt Du?
Kriminalitat von Nordafrikaner in NRW jahrelang bewusst verschwiegen - WELT
„Relevante Ereignisse“ verschweigen: Polizei forderte Journalisten auf, nicht uber Fluchtlingslage zu berichten - Video - FOCUS Online
"Flüchtlinge möglichst raushalten" - Dieter Wonka Interview zu Köln

Es ist einfach nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass der allgemeine Konsens momentan bevorzugt lautet: wo immer möglich, halt den Mund.
Es hat Wochen gedauert, bis zu Silvester alle Anzeigen eingegangen waren, weil viele sehr lange mit sich gekämpft haben.
Das ist jetzt nichts, was groß umstritten wäre.


----------



## Ray2015 (10. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> shcon wieder





plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Einzelfall



Merkste selber oder?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (10. September 2017)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Merkste selber oder?



Es gibt auch mehrere Einzelfälle, sollte eigentlich sein. In Relation zur Gesamtanzahl sind auch 10 Einzelfälle immer noch Einzelfälle.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (10. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es hat Wochen gedauert, bis zu Silvester alle Anzeigen eingegangen waren, weil viele sehr lange mit sich gekämpft haben.



Das hat nur mit Flüchtlingen oder Nordsfrikanern nichts zu tun. Wie oben schon steht, ist das normal bei Sexualverbrechen, unabhängig von Geschlecht, Nationalität, Religion, usw..


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2017)

Jau das Zusammenrotten und eine Runde "taharrush gamea" spielen, hat natürlich nichts mit der Herkunft zu tun. Gab es zuvor auch schon sooo oft, nech?
Related: Wieviel „Einzelfalle“ ergeben einen Krieg?


----------



## -TINTIN- (10. September 2017)

Schon wieder so ein "Schlauberger"


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Das ist doch shcon wieder nur ein Einzelfall. Damit versuchst du erneut, das ganze verzerrt darzustellen.



Überall lauter Einzelfälle™. Ob beim Feiern zu Sylvester, auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt oder einfach nur beim Nachmittagseinkauf im Supermarkt.

Aber hey, dafür ist Deutschland schön "bunt"


----------



## -TINTIN- (10. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber hey, dafür ist Deutschland schön "bunt"



Worauf beziehst du das???


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (10. September 2017)

Und wieder nur Artikel ohne Quellen, die den Statistiken zu widersprechen scheinen. So wird das nichts mit einer sachlichen Diskussion, sondern bleibt Stimmungsmache.

@Karuuzo:  Nur weil wir jetzt vermehrt Delikte im Bereich Kleinkriminalität haben, bei denen Flüchtlinge beteiligt sind (die wir ja in Unterkünften "bunt" durcheinandermischen, na jemand überrascht ob der vielen Verbrechen?), ist das jetzt kein Krieg des IS, um dem ehrwürdigen Deutschen ein Gefühl der Machtlosigkeit zu geben.


----------



## -TINTIN- (10. September 2017)

Man sollte vielleicht nochmal an die Bedeutung "Flüchtling" denken, die Menschen kommen ja nicht freiwillig nach Europa. Nur das scheinen viele Menschen mit beschränkter "Menschlichkeit" nicht verstanden zu haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. September 2017)

Komisch, ich dachte immer diese Menschen fliehen vor Krieg und Tod. Nur dieses Ziel haben sie schon lange vor Europa erreicht. Also warum gehen sie weiter nach Europa? Muss wohl wirtschaftliche Gründe haben. Was wäre dann der passende Begriff?


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2017)

Was für Artikel ohne Quellen? Die Artikel sind fast alle voller Hyperlinks. Und zur Not: Markiere die Fälle, die Dir unbekannt sind mit der Maus, klicke rechts (Narf) und wähle im sich öffnenden Menü "Suche nach...".
Ein neuer Tab sollte sich öffnen und Dir jede Menge Lesestoff geben.
Wo fehlt Dir denn was? Was „taharrush gamea“ ist, wird doch erklärt, das BKA wird zitiert? Aber gut: Sexuelle Belastigung ist in Agypten Normalitat geworden
Oder das von Achgut? Die Vorfälle sind doch bekannt? Das war doch alles mal Teil der Berichterstattung?
Der Fall Künast? "Klugscheisserei": Tweet bringt Kunast Arger mit der Polizei - n-tv.de
Was brauchst Du? Stell Fragen oder argumentiere dagegen. Das ist der Sinn einer Diskussion. 

Ich versteh Dich halt nicht. Du sitzt am PC, die Welt des (je nach Suchmaschine) gefilterten/ungefilterten Wissens steht Dir offen. Gelebte Demokratie: lass uns Reden. 

@den Neuen in der Diskussion (der leider auch kaum mehr als zwei Sätze herausbringt, die auch entsprechend gehaltvoll sind). Hatten wir schon. Der Thread umfasst mittlerweile 89 Seiten. Die Allgemeinplätzchen sind wir wohl durch. Auch und vor allem wer kommt, warum sie kommen, welche Unterscheidungen zu treffen sind, etc. pp.
Etwas einlesen, dann dazustoßen. Das erspart Wiederholungen (zumal die Erklärungen recht lang, die Diskussionen aufwändig waren).

/edit: Hau in die Tasten (so Du magst), ich gehe jetzt erst mal schlafen. Morgen wird ein anstrengender Tag.
Ich freu mich über jeden, der Bock auf Meinungsbildung und Argumentation hat.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (10. September 2017)

Nein, die Artikel sind leider nicht voller Links. Auch die Stichwortsuche führt nicht zu besseren Ergebnissen, sondern eher zu noch unseriöseren Portalen als die, die hier schon stehen.

Auch deine obigen Links sprechen andere Tatverhalte an. Die sexuelle Belästigung hat völlig andere Ursachen und der Fall Künast hat mit der gerade diskutierten Thematik überhaupt nichts zu tun. 

Wie wäre es, wenn du erst mal deine eigenen "Quellen" liest, verstehst und erst dann damit argumentierst?

Du diskutierst hier gerade ziemlich am Thema vorbei oder in eine Richtung, die du nicht belegen kannst und wo man stark das Gefühl bekommt, hier wird nur Stimmungsmache betrieben.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> @Karuuzo:  Nur weil wir jetzt vermehrt Delikte im Bereich Kleinkriminalität haben, bei denen Flüchtlinge beteiligt sind (*die wir ja in Unterkünften "bunt" durcheinandermischen*, na jemand überrascht ob der vielen Verbrechen?), ist das jetzt kein Krieg des IS, um dem ehrwürdigen Deutschen ein Gefühl der Machtlosigkeit zu geben.



Ach, sollen wir sie jetzt alle einzeln nach Nationalität und Religion unterbringen weil der Afghane nicht mit dem Iraker kann, der Marokaner nicht mit Personen aus Ghana, der Türke nicht mit dem Kurden, der Sunit nicht mit dem Shitien und der Moslem nicht mit dem Christen?

Solche gegenseitigen Abneigungen verschwinden dummerweise dadurch nur nicht, wie diverse Fälle der letzten Jahrzehnte immer wieder gezeigt haben.
Es gibt immer wieder in Deutschland Schlägerein, bis hin zur Massenschlägerei und Morde zwischen Nationalitäten / Gruppen die sich gegenseitig nicht ausstehn können, oder politisch verfeindet sind, oder schlicht einer anderen Glaubensrichtung angehören.
Da ist dann auch die eigene "Not" plötzlich völlig egal.

Bei einfachen Delikten (Diebstahl, Einbruch Raub, ect.) hingegen sind die Ethnien wesentlich homogener, wie mein vorletzter Post zeigt.
Das macht auch Sinn, da übergreifende Kooperation zwischen Gruppen die sich nicht ausstehen können unwarscheinlicher ist.


----------



## Ray2015 (11. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Es gibt auch mehrere Einzelfälle



Ja leider:

Die „Einzelfall-Map“: Deutschlandkarte von Fluchtlingskriminalitat ubersat - Sputnik Deutschland

Ich bevorzuge aber mittlerweile nicht mehr das Wort "Einzelfälle".


----------



## aloha84 (11. September 2017)

Es kommt immer da rauf an, was man mit solchen Zahlen macht und wie man sie wertet.
z.B.: kann ich sagen --> von 2015 zu 2016 haben die Gewalttaten in Deutschland zugenommen.......was stimmt. 
Gleich drauf kann ich sagen "So schlimm war es noch nie! Die Flüchtlinge sind Schuld!" Was 2 mal Grütze ist.
Falle von Gewaltkriminalitat in Deutschland bis 2016 | Statistik


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (11. September 2017)

Natürlich verschwinden solche Abneigungen nicht, aber die gemeinsame Unterbringung sorgt eben für hohes Konfliktpotential. Dass da dann mehr Kriminalität auftritt, sollte niemanden verwundern. 

Lustig ist dann allerdings, dass das von besorgten Bürgern in die Statistik der Verbrechen eingerechnet wird ala "die Flüchtlinge beklauen und bedrohen uns", obwohl die sich dann nur gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen.


----------



## aloha84 (11. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Natürlich verschwinden solche Abneigungen nicht, aber die gemeinsame Unterbringung sorgt eben für hohes Konfliktpotential. Dass da dann mehr Kriminalität auftritt, sollte niemanden verwundern.
> 
> Lustig ist dann allerdings, dass das von besorgten Bürgern in die Statistik der Verbrechen eingerechnet wird ala "die Flüchtlinge beklauen und bedrohen uns", obwohl die sich dann nur gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen.



Wie gesagt, alles eine Frage der Kommunikation, bzw. wie man Vorfälle verkauft.
Ich wohne aus beruflichen Gründen seit ca. einem Jahr wieder in einer Kleinstadt.
Laut örtlicher Facebook-Gruppe ist hier "Alles schlimm und gefährlich --> man traut sich kaum noch raus!"
Als Beweis wird dann noch ein Aussagekräftiges "Gewaltvideo" dran gehangen, darin zu sehen  7 UMAs, die sich kurz in einem Wortgefecht gegenüberstehen, und ein UMA einen anderen UMA schubbst........das war es, ich bin schockiert. Gut das sich unsere deutschen 16 Jährigen Jugendlichen niemals streiten....oder gar schubbsen.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Viele (nicht alle) in dieser ganzen Debatte das Maß verloren haben.


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, ich dachte immer diese Menschen fliehen vor Krieg und Tod. Nur dieses Ziel haben sie schon lange vor Europa erreicht. Also warum gehen sie weiter nach Europa? Muss wohl wirtschaftliche Gründe haben. Was wäre dann der passende Begriff?


Wie wäre es mit Menschen? Die Wenigsten fliehen überhaupt bis zu uns. Ein Großteil bleibt in der Umgebung seiner Heimatländer. Wo die Zustände in DEN Flüchtlingslagern übriges extrem schlecht sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Natürlich verschwinden solche Abneigungen nicht, aber die gemeinsame Unterbringung sorgt eben für hohes Konfliktpotential. Dass da dann mehr Kriminalität auftritt, sollte niemanden verwundern.



Ja und dieses Konfliktpotenzial "integrieren" wir uns dann in die Gesellschaft und wundern uns dann das unter anderem der Antisemitismus wieder zunimmt und nein, diesmal nicht nur durch Rechte, sondern durch Araber, Palästinenser und und andere stark konservative bis extreme muslimische Gruppen:

Zahl judenfeindlicher Delikte steigt - Neben Neonazis sind Muslime haufige Tater
Antisemitismus-Debatte: Deutschland unterschatzt den islamistischen Judenhass noch immer - WELT
Mehr antisemitische Delikte in Deutschland – Unklarheit uber Tatergruppen - Video - FOCUS Online 

Garnicht angefangen von Feindschaften die hier teilweise offen auf der Straße auch zwischen verschiedenen Migranten-Gruppen immer wieder über die Jahre ausgetragen wurden und sich aufbauender Paraleljustiz.

Aber vieles davon kommt ja in der deutschen Filterblase auch garnicht mehr an, wer hat schon die Zeit und Lust sich damit zu beschäftigen, aus den Augen aus dem Sinn, bis es halt ins Sichtfeld drückt und solange gilt die Integration halt als durch die Bank gelungen.


----------



## Poulton (11. September 2017)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge aber mittlerweile nicht mehr das Wort "Einzelfälle".


Kaltlandchronik 2016 - rechte Straftaten
Chronik flüchtlingsfeindlicher Vorfälle | Mut Gegen Rechte Gewalt




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Au, und auch noch von Christian Pfeiffer (der sollte doch in Rente sein?). Klasse! Als ob der Herr nicht schon genug Zeug gelabert hätte, das hinten und vorne nicht stimmte und lediglich dem entsprach, was man von ihm hören wollte.





Spoiler






> m Zusammenhang mit der Diskussion um „Killerspiele“ sagte Pfeiffer, dass insbesondere Jungen viele Stunden mit diesen Spielen vor dem Computer verbrächten. Eine Korrelation zwischen Videospielen und einer damit zusammenhängenden Gewaltbereitschaft der Nutzer konnte nicht nachgewiesen werden. Pfeiffer konstatierte allerdings einen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen zu zeitaufwändigem Videospiel-Konsum und nachlassenden Leistungen in der Schule: „Je brutaler die Spiele sind und je häufiger man sie spielt, desto schlechter sind die Noten.“ Zudem vertritt er die Position „Man wird nicht Amokläufer, weil man ein brutales Computerspiel gespielt hat. […] Aber, […]: Das Spielen von gewalthaltigen Spielen erhöht bei Gefährdeten, die ohnehin schon auf dem Weg Richtung Gewalt sind, das Risiko, dass sie tatsächlich gewalttätig werden.“[5]


 Christian Pfeiffer – Wikipedia


Das liest sich dann doch bedeutend differenziert und vorallem anders, als was in diesem besseren Blog geschrieben wurde.

Und zur Forschung bzgl. unterschiedliches Anzeigeverhalten/Anzeigebereitschaft:
Forschungsprojekte – KFN e.V.
KFN-Forschungsberichte – KFN e.V.
Daraus z.B.: Jugendliche in Deutschland als Opfer und Täter von Gewalt - Erster Forschungsbericht zum gemeinsamen Forschungsprojekt des Bundesministeriums des Innern und des KFN (PDF) , Seite 11


> Die Anzeigebereitschaft der jugendlichen Opfer von Gewalttaten hängt erheblich von der ethnischen Zugehörigkeit der Täter ab. Bei der sich in Westdeutschland zu 36,2 % aller Fälle ergebenden Konstellation „deutsches Opfer, deutscher Täter“ werden nur 19,5 % der Gewalttaten  der  Polizei  gemeldet.  Wird  ein  deutsches  Opfer  aber  von  einem  jungen  Migranten  angegriffen (und dies sind ebenfalls 36,2 % aller Fälle), dann liegt dessen Anzeigebereitschaft mit 29,3 % um die Hälfte höher. Eine relativ hohe Anzeigequote von 27,2 % ergibt sich ferner bei Gewalttaten,  die  sich  unter  Migranten  mit  unterschiedlichem  Migrationshintergrund  ereignen  (12,2  %  der  Fälle).  Deutsche  Täter,  die  einen  Migranten  attackieren,  werden  demgegenüber  nur zu 18,9 % und damit am seltensten angezeigt (10,4 % der Fälle). Für Migranten ergibt sich als Täter allerdings dann eine relativ niedrige Anzeigehäufigkeit von 21,2 %, wenn ihr Opfer denselben Migrationshintergrund hat (4,9 % der Fälle). Im Ergebnis wird damit deutlich, dass junge  Migranten  als  Täter  ein  weit  höheres  Risiko  haben,  sich  mit  ihren  Taten  vor  Gericht  verantworten zu müssen als junge Deutsche. Sie sind dadurch in allen Bereichen und Statistiken der Strafverfolgung deutlich überrepräsentiert.


(Und das ist eine von 2009 und bezieht sich nur auf Jugendliche. Mittlerweile sind da noch einige mehr erschienen.)



Apropos: Wie lange es wohl dauert, bis dieser Thread, ähnlich wie damals der bzgl. AfD und Flüchtlinge, wegen glühender Rassisten geschlossen wird?


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2017 - Wie stimmt die PCGHX-Community ab*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dabei habe ich aber darauf verzichtet, die größeren Parteien an den Anfang zu setzen, wie das z.B. bei den Stimmzetteln der Fall ist, weil ich finde, dass dies eine unfaire Behandlung gegenüber den kleineren Parteien ist.



Schlimm finde ich die Leute, die sagen, dass die Stimme weggeworfen ist, wenn man eine kleine Partei wählt, weil die eh nicht in den Bundestag kommt.
Ich finde, die Stimme ist eher weggeworfen, wenn man die großen Parteien wählt, weil die ihre Soße genauso weiter machen wie bisher.
Merkel interessiert sich nur alle 4 Jahre mal für die menschen, und das nur kurz.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Menschen? Die Wenigsten fliehen überhaupt bis zu uns. Ein Großteil bleibt in der Umgebung seiner Heimatländer. Wo die Zustände in DEN Flüchtlingslagern übriges extrem schlecht sind.



Sind sie am Leben? Ja. Dann ist alles weitere hinfällig. Es gibt nunmal kein Menschenrecht auf unseren Lebensstandard.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2017 - Wie stimmt die PCGHX-Community ab*

Natürlich ist diese Stimme weggeworfen. Wenn diese Partei nicht in den Bundestag einzieht, wo genau wird sich etwas ändern?

Wird Frau Merkel ihre Politk ändern, weil sie sieht "Oh, DIE PARTEI hat 1,3% der Stimmen erhalten"?


----------



## D0pefish (11. September 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2017 - Wie stimmt die PCGHX-Community ab*

Aber man hat doch zwei Stimmen, wenn ich mich nicht irre und nicht nur zwischen sondern auch während der letzten Wahlen gepennt habe! Ich wähle aus Prinzip zweigleisig, zwischendurch mit Freude schöner Hoffnungsfunken Die Piraten aber die sind ja nun an den Nachwirkungen des studentischen Alkoholismus komplett ins Hirnkoma gefallen. Die Mischfarbe wäre schwarz... lol also keine Angabe von meiner Seite, da nur die halbe Wahrheit, solange nur eine Partei ausgewählt werden kann.

btw. gaaanz wichtige Wahlwerbung :
YouTube


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2017 - Wie stimmt die PCGHX-Community ab*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich ist diese Stimme weggeworfen. Wenn diese Partei nicht in den Bundestag einzieht, wo genau wird sich etwas ändern?
> 
> Wird Frau Merkel ihre Politk ändern, weil sie sieht "Oh, DIE PARTEI hat 1,3% der Stimmen erhalten"?



Und du glaubst ihre Partei wird ihre Politik ändert wen du deine Stimme dafür abgibst?

Die CDU wird ihre Politik ändern wen sie nicht mehr genug Stimmen bekommt, da ist es egal ob die Stimme eine kleine Partei bekommt, die es nicht in den Bundestag schaft, oder nicht.

Würde man nach deiner Logik gehen dürfte man garnichts anderes als CDU, SPD, usw. wählen, weil jeder andere ja keine Chance auf Einzug hat, ergo ändert sich nie mehr etwas.
Aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall, man muss mehr kleine Parteien wählen wen man Änderungen will.
Änderung gibt es nur mit Mut zur Änderung nicht mit Stagnation.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2017 - Wie stimmt die PCGHX-Community ab*

Nun, man kann über die Wahl anderer Partei ja durchaus einen Effekt erzielen. 

Z.b. hätte es ohne den Wahlsieg der Grünen in BW höchstwahrscheinlich keinen Ausstieg aus der Atomenergie gegeben. Oder die bisherigen Landtagswahlen der AfD. Es gab eine Verschärfung des Asylrechts und die übrigen Parteien (ausgenommen die Grünen und die Linke, wobei auch dort Frau Wagenknecht ab und an andere Töne als die Partei anschlägt) haben im Wahlkampf doch deutlich andere Töne gefunden (vermutlich im Hinblick auf den Erfolg der AfD), als vorher.


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. September 2017)

Aber ein Recht auf Sicherheit, Gleichheit vor dem Gesetz, Recht auf Privateigentum........ Die Menschenrechte sind weit gefasst. 

Wir könnten natürlich auch alternativ versuchen die Fluchtursachen abzuschaffe.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Aber ein Recht auf Sicherheit, Gleichheit vor dem Gesetz, Recht auf Privateigentum........ Die Menschenrechte sind weit gefasst.



Und nur Deutschland ist für die Überwachung und Einhaltung dieser Rechte zuständig oder wie?



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wir könnten natürlich auch alternativ versuchen die Fluchtursachen abzuschaffe.



Oder wir könnten es auch einfach lassen, weil das nicht unser Problem ist.


----------



## Poulton (11. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wir könnten natürlich auch alternativ versuchen die Fluchtursachen abzuschaffe.


Aber das richtet sich doch gegen das "nationale Interesse", was von gewisser Seite immer so hoch gehalten wird. 

Siehe z.B.: Frankreichs Afrikapolitik in der Kritik - Alte Seilschaften und neue Begehrlichkeiten | Deutschlandfunk 
Zum Anhören bitte hier entlang.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aber das richtet sich doch gegen das "nationale Interesse", was von gewisser Seite immer so hoch gehalten wird.
> 
> Siehe z.B.: Frankreichs Afrikapolitik in der Kritik - Alte Seilschaften und neue Begehrlichkeiten | Deutschlandfunk
> Zum Anhören bitte hier entlang.




Das steht schon im Linknamen "Frankreichs Afrikapolitik". Da wäre ja der richtige Adressat für diese Kritik Frankreich, oder nicht? Deutschland hat seit 1918 keine Kolonien mehr. Da müssten wohl eher (sofern es um den afrikanischen Kontinent geht) in erster Linie Frankreich und Großbritannien ran, sofern die heutigen Regierungen überhaupt für Ereignisse von vor 60-70 Jahren verantwortlich sind.

Aber es ist natürlich so schön einfach, sich auf dem „Opferstatus“ auszuruhen, anstatt selbst was zu erreichen, wie andere ehemaligen Kolonien.


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. September 2017)

Ja, immer die Anderen. Und nur die Anderen.

Export: Billigfleisch fur Afrika | ZEIT ONLINE

Freihandel mit Afrika: Klingt fair - ist aber ungerecht - Politik - Suddeutsche.de

Welche ehemaligen Kolonien meinst du übrigens?  Burma? Pupua Neugienea? Haiti? Die meisten ehemaligen Kolonien hängen wirtschaftlich hinterher., nicht nur die Afrikanischen. Einige sind jetzt auf dem Rang der 2. Welt, aber wirklich halbwegs unser Niveau erreichen nur die Wenigsten.  Und davon haben einige Kolonien weitaus weniger Altlasten wie diverse Ethnien in einem Land oder Grenzkonflikte, als die meisten afrikanischen Staaten.

Und klar gibt es da auch Mitschuld durch die Länder selber, was aber nicht von der Mitschuld anderer Länder frei spricht.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Nein, die Artikel sind leider nicht voller Links. Auch die Stichwortsuche führt nicht zu besseren Ergebnissen, sondern eher zu noch unseriöseren Portalen als die, die hier schon stehen.


Das stimmt einfach nicht. Script-Blocker aktiviert? Google Filterblase? Gerade die WELT, FAZ und Spiegel-Artikel sind voll (die unterstrichenen oder farblich hervorgehobenen Worte sind klickbar).
Welche unseriösen Portale? Hast Du die denn Gegengeprüft oder sind sie Dir einfach unbekannt?
Internetnutzer befinden sich in einer Filterblase



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Auch deine obigen Links sprechen andere Tatverhalte an. Die sexuelle Belästigung hat völlig andere Ursachen und der Fall Künast hat mit der gerade diskutierten Thematik überhaupt nichts zu tun.


Ja welche haben sie denn? Schieß los. Entleere das Wissen, das über dem des BKAs zu sein scheint. Künast habe ich nur gebracht, weil im Artikel darauf Bezug genommen wurde, beispielhaft, weil ich nicht weiß, was Dich genau stört und aufzeigen wollte, wie leicht Du auf eine zweite Quelle stößt (wenn man denn will).
Außerdem sind wir im Politikunterforum, im Bundestagswahl-Wahlthread 2017. Irgendwie hat hier jeder Querschuss von Politikern Relevanz. Ob er/sie nun Petry, Merkel, Schulz oder Künast heißt.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du erst mal deine eigenen "Quellen" liest, verstehst und erst dann damit argumentierst?


Oh, das tue ich. Besser als manch anderer hier, weswegen dem ein oder anderen hier schon einiges um die Ohren geflogen ist. Aber leg los. Ich will ja, dass Du mir die von Dir angeblich gefundenen Lücken aufzeigst. Es kommen aber immer nur leere Sprüche ohne Bezug. "Du liegst voll falsch, alles ganz anders!" - Ja Herrgott, mit was denn? So kann ich nicht arbeiten.
Ich schreibe diese Meldungen nicht. Es liest sie scheinbar nur keiner, wenn sie aktuell irgendwo erscheinen (oder man will sie nicht lesen). Das schafft eine Blase. In dieser ist die Welt sicherlich heil und bequem. Ignorieren hat aber noch nie Probleme gelöst. Ich empfinde es als ein Armutszeugnis, dass sich alle Parteien darauf geeinigt haben, diese wirklichen Probleme im Wahlkampf auszuklammern, sich quasi in einem Nichtangriffspakt gegenseitig mit Kuscheldecken einhüllen.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Du diskutierst hier gerade ziemlich am Thema vorbei oder in eine Richtung, die du nicht belegen kannst und wo man stark das Gefühl bekommt, hier wird nur Stimmungsmache betrieben.


Wo diskutiere ich am Thread vorbei? Weniger Ausweichhaltung, mehr Konfrontation. Was für eine Stimmungsmache? Es geht um die Lage/ein Lagebild im Land und wer sie verschuldet hat.
Es geht nicht um Stimmungen, sondern darum, zu sehen, was einige scheinbar gar nicht mitbekommen, weil sie die Probleme mit "das ist ein AfD-Thema, da gucke ich nicht hin, kann nicht sein" einfach ausklammern. Es ist auch schwerlich möglich, irgendwo Diskussionen zu finden, weil viele Medien ihre Leserforen bei entsprechenden Meldungen (die äußerst widerwillig berichtet werden, die Tagesschau spricht neuerdings bei Anschlägen von "Vorfällen") geschlossen halten oder stark zensieren.
Viele Nachrichten muss man schon mit geschultem Auge lesen: Die neue Kunst: Zwischen den Zeilen lesen – DIE ACHSE DES GUTEN. ACHGUT.COM

Also was ist fiktiv? Nun, Antänzer findest Du an jedem Bahnhof,  „taharrush gamea“ auch (traut sich nur kaum jemand, es noch so zu benennen). Lass mal ein paar Tage den dpa-Ticker bei Dir laufen. Dir kippt die Kinnlade runter.
Alles Einzelfälle. Klar. Zum Glück haben wir Wortschöpfer, die uns immer auf Kurs halten. Ganz besonders liebe ich zum Beispiel die Turboradikalisierung. Ich liebe diese Verharmlosungen, die uns suggerieren sollen, dass eigentlich alles super ist und wenn was passiert, es aus dem Nichts kam und niemand die Verantwortung trägt (ganz besonders nicht die, die die Verantwortung tragen - völlig perfide). 
Übrigens: "Vergewaltigte" klingt auch irgendwie ganz schön negativ. Nennen wir sie doch besser "Erlebende"? Wer von Erlebenden liest, macht sich keine Sorgen.
Einen wütenden Mob nennt man mittlerweile auch schon mal "erlebnisorientierte Jugendliche".
Es sind einfach so viele Baustellen, an denen manipuliert wird, dass mir schon klar ist, dass das unter manch Radar abläuft. Wenn man nicht weiß, wo man hinsehen muss, sieht man unter solchen Deckmänteln auch nichts.

Mir geht es nicht darum, gegen irgendwen Stimmung zu machen. Ich empfinde es einfach als schwer erträglich, dass so viele so wenig Unrechtsbewusstsein besitzen und problemlos darüber hinwegsehen können, es als Einzelfälle abtun, wenn z.B. die Polizei davor warnt, alleine joggen zu gehen, der Bürgermeister sich dann hinterher beschwert (die Überschriften der Tageszeitungen in Deutschland suggerieren, er wäre wegen dieses Ausspruchs sauer [viele lesen heutzutage nämlich nicht mehr als diese und meinen, damit alles nötige zu wissen], er meinte aber etwas ganz anderes, nämlich: ), dass er schon seit Jahren mehr Polizisten gefordert hat, man es aber nicht mal für nötig hielt, ihm zu antworten.



> Ein Sprecher der Leipziger Polizei hatte am Wochenende der „Leipziger Volkszeitung“ gesagt: „Es wäre besser, zu zweit joggen zu gehen oder zumindest zu schauen, ob immer jemand anders irgendwo in der Nähe ist.“ Beim Überholen sollten Jogger immer einen Blick zurück werfen, um sicherzustellen, dass man nicht von hinten angegriffen wird.“
> 
> Der Oberbürgermeister der Stadt, Burkhard Jung, kritisierte die Ratschläge gegenüber der „Bild“-Zeitung. „Die Antwort des Staates auf diese unfassbare Tat und vorangegangene Übergriffe muss sein: mehr Polizisten auf den Straßen und in den Parks, wie ich es seit Jahren fordere. Wir alle möchten in einer Stadt leben, in der ganz selbstverständlich Frauen auch alleine im Park joggen können, in der sich alle sicher bewegen können. Und dafür brauchen wir sichtbar mehr Polizei.“



Es passiert so viel und es wird versteckt. Hinter Mauern aus "Ein Täter, ein Fall.", hinter Wortkonstrukten und -hülsen. Nichts wird angepackt. Bald ist wieder Silvester. Wird es auch im dritten Jahr wieder Polizistenaufkommen in Bataillonsstärke brauchen? Und das ist ja nicht nur in Köln so. Kaum ein Fest ohne den Quatsch.

Wenn Ihr (Du) eine stabile Gesellschaft wollt, "in der alle gut und gerne Leben können", dann müsst Ihr (Du) hinsehen und Euch (Du) nicht ideologisch getrieben abwenden.

/edit
@Poulton (warum antworte ich Dir überhaupt noch...)
Wiki ist zwar gut und schön für den Alltag, aber auch nicht besser oder seriöser als irgendein "Blog" (nebenbei: es war ein Onlineartikel von PlayNation.de). Wie alt bist Du, dass Du den Herrn so verpasst hast?
Aber sei es drum:
"Christian Pfeiffer vs. USK - Killerspiele": Selbstkontrolleinrichtung wehrt sich gegen Verleumdung"
Christian Pfeiffer - GTA 4 gehört indiziert und WoW ab 18!
»Killerspiel«-Debatte - Pfeiffer: Spiele schuld an Rocker-Gewalt
Christian Pfeiffer liefert – fast immer
...


----------



## aloha84 (11. September 2017)

Wie kommst du darauf dass so "Viele" kein Unrechtsbewusstsein haben?
Ich glaube auch nicht dass "Viele" einfach nur weg sehen.
Auch Vorwürfe wie, "Fakt XY soll verschwiegen werden......" halte ich für weit hergeholt, wenn über "Fakt XY" in den normalen Tageszeitungen berichtet wird.

Mal meine Einschätzung dazu:
Durch die modernen Medien, und die daraus folgende Informationsflut, hat sich das Sicherheits*empfinden* der Bevölkerung verändert und nicht durch die absolute Anzahl der Taten.
Die Anzahl der Taten ist seit Jahrzehnten stabil.
Das wird aber im Nachhinein trotzdem dazu führen, dass es mehr Polizeipräsenz geben wird. 
Weil das Empfinden von Sicherheit eben auch ein hohes Gut ist.


----------



## Poulton (11. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> @Poulton (warum antworte ich Dir überhaupt noch...)


Willensschwäche?



> Wie alt bist Du, dass Du den Herrn so verpasst hast?


Jahrgang 86 und "verpasst" habe ich ihn bestimmt nicht damals.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Durch die modernen Medien, und die daraus folgende Informationsflut, hat sich das Sicherheits*empfinden* der Bevölkerung verändert und nicht durch die absolute Anzahl der Taten.


Siehe auch: Kriminologe Christian Pfeiffer - "Wir haben die sicherste Republik in Deutschland seit dem Jahr 2000" (Archiv)


> [...]
> Und wir stellen fest: Je mehr die Menschen privates  Fernsehen gucken, umso mehr ist ihre Kriminalitätstemperatur, ihre  gefühlte Kriminalitätstemperatur von der Wirklichkeit entfernt, weil im  Privatfernsehen das Verbrechen noch mehr dämonisiert und dramatisiert  wird. Aber generell wirkt sich Fernsehen aus, Radio gar nicht, gediegene  Zeitungen auch nicht, aber die Wucht der Bilder, die emotionalisierende  Wucht der Bilder, die macht den Leuten Angst und dann kommt es zu  solchen Fehleinschätzungen, und aus den Fehleinschätzungen entwickeln  sich dann auch Selbstschutzwünsche und die selbst ernannten  Super-Sheriffs gehen dann patrouillieren, zum Glück in Deutschland ohne  Waffen.
> [...]



Wobei solche (medialen) Einflüße eigentlich schon länger bekannt sind (oder sein sollten). Siehe dazu z.B:
Werther-Effekt – Wikipedia
Amoklauf in Munchen - Tater, Opfer, Medien (Archiv) (vorallem den Teil "Amokläufer suchen offene Bühne")


----------



## Taskmaster (11. September 2017)

Ist halt schon ärgerlich, wenn man immer wieder von vorne anfangen muss. Über "Ein Täter, ein Fall" haben wir jetzt seitenweise diskutiert.
Die Fallzahlen kennt eigentlich kein Mensch (außer die Innenministerien). Denn wenn ein Beschuldigter mit mehreren Fällen in Verbindung(!) gebtacht wird, wird aus (bei Intensivtätern gerne mal) 30+ ein Fall.


Edit: Um mal ganz plakativ zu zeigen, was abgeht:
CDU uber Statistik emport: Wo sind Sex-Mob-Anzeigen hin? | Express.de
Von den Anzeigen zur Silvesternacht 2016 in Köln haben es ganze 17 in die Statistik geschafft.



> In der Statistik werden zudem nur schwere Fälle gelistet.
> 
> Bei den meisten Taten handele es sich aber strafrechtlich um Taschendiebstähle und Beleidigungen auf sexueller Grundlage




Wie wurde denn zu Silvester 2016 berichtet?
Einfach mal ein wenig im Thread stöbern. Man muss nicht weit zurück.
Mal geklickt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...die-bundestagswahl-2017-a-88.html#post9031195

Die Berichte über diese Vorfälle musst Du Dir geschickt ergoogeln. Warum das so ist, habe ich just eben dargelegt (inkl Verlinkungen... Traut Euch und klickt mal auf die blaue Schrift ). 
Es ist eben gar nichts gefühlt.

Claus Strunz kommentiert Kriminalstatistik SAT.1 Frühstücksfernsehen

@Poulton
Willensschwäche. Ja. 
Aber wirklich, lass den Pfeiffer stecken. Lies zumindest das hier: Institutsdirektor: Christian Pfeiffer liefert – fast immer | Frankfurter Rundschau
Der ist wirklich eine klassische Medienh***.
Wenn er tatsächlich mal was richtiges gesagt haben sollte, dann wird es auch eine andere Stelle untersucht und belegt haben. Bring bitte die. Pfeiffer geht einfach gar nicht und er ist mMn eine Schande für jeden Wissenschaftler.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2017)

Hier haben wir wieder einen Fall, wo eine Joggerin das "bunte" Deutschland direkt erleben durfte:

Tater schnell gefasst - Joggerin am Simssee vergewaltigt


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. September 2017)

Bedauerlich.  Und was wäre jetzt dein Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2017)

Leute ohne Pass nicht ins Land lassen, grenznahe Flüchtlingslager bauen, wo die Menschen bleiben, bis ihr Asylverfahren geprüft ist. Bei einem negativen Asylverfahren umgehend abschieben und nicht ewig warten, keine Geld, sondern nur noch Sachleistungen. Bundesweite Datenbank mit biometrischen Daten. 

Das wären zum Beispiel Möglichkeiten, um Anreize für Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge zu senken und um überhaupt zu wissen, wer sich im eigenen Land aufhält.

Auf deutsch, mal wieder ans eigene Volk und deren Schutz denken. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, steht am Reichstagsgebäude "Dem deutschen Volke".


----------



## Two-Face (11. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Leute ohne Pass nicht ins Land lassen, grenznahe Flüchtlingslager bauen, wo die Menschen bleiben, bis ihr Asylverfahren geprüft ist. Bei einem negativen Asylverfahren umgehend abschieben und nicht ewig warten, keine Geld, sondern nur noch Sachleistungen. Bundesweite Datenbank mit biometrischen Daten.
> 
> Das wären zum Beispiel Möglichkeiten, um Anreize für Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge zu senken und um überhaupt zu wissen, wer sich im eigenen Land aufhält.
> 
> Auf deutsch, mal wieder ans eigene Volk und deren Schutz denken. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, steht am Reichstagsgebäude "Dem deutschen Volke".


Dafür fehlen die personellen Kapazitäten (und Kompetenzen).

Wir haben nicht mal genug Personal, um die Flüchtlinge mit realistischer Bleibechance bzw. berechtigtem Asylantrag überhaupt richtig zu integrieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dafür fehlen die personellen Kapazitäten (und Kompetenzen).



Dann muss man dafür sorgen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wir haben nicht mal genug Personal, um die Flüchtlinge mit realistischer Bleibechance bzw. berechtigtem Asylantrag überhaupt richtig zu integrieren.



Das ist schon der erste Fehler. Flüchtlinge sollen keine Bleibechance haben, sondern vorübergehend Schutz erhalten. Wer nicht vorübergehend bleibt, muss nicht integriert werden.

Da wir kein richtiges Einwanderungsgesetz haben (auch dafür wäre es mal an der Zeit, gerne an Kanada und Australien orientieren), findet eine Einwanderung über das Asylgesetz statt. 

Einwanderungsgesetz: Wenn jeder bleibt

Das läuft gehörig falsch bei uns.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dafür fehlen die personellen Kapazitäten (und Kompetenzen).
> 
> Wir haben nicht mal genug Personal, um die Flüchtlinge mit realistischer Bleibechance bzw. berechtigtem Asylantrag überhaupt richtig zu integrieren.



Und die Logik daraus ist das wir dann noch mehr Flüchtlinge / Migranten  benötigen die hier kapazitär nicht integriert werden können?


----------



## Two-Face (11. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und die Logik daraus ist das wir dann noch mehr Flüchtlinge / Migranten  benötigen die hier kapazitär nicht integriert werden können?


Nö.
Hab' ich das behauptet?

Du solltest dringend aufhören irgendwelche Substanzen zu nehmen, die dich Dinge sehen lassen, die nicht auf deinem Bildschirm sind.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier haben wir wieder einen Fall, wo eine Joggerin das "bunte" Deutschland direkt erleben durfte:
> 
> Tater schnell gefasst - Joggerin am Simssee vergewaltigt



Zum Glück kann ich Bild nicht lesen.
Aber was soll das wieder?
Fälle passieren. Das kannst du nicht verhindern.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2017 - Wie stimmt die PCGHX-Community ab*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich ist diese Stimme weggeworfen. Wenn diese Partei nicht in den Bundestag einzieht, wo genau wird sich etwas ändern?
> 
> Wird Frau Merkel ihre Politk ändern, weil sie sieht "Oh, DIE PARTEI hat 1,3% der Stimmen erhalten"?



Und Merkel ändert ihre Politik, weil du Schulz wählst?
Ach ja, du wählst sicher was anderes.
Aber was machst du in 4 Jahren, wenn die nur noch unter Sonstige zu finden sind?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was soll das wieder?
> Fälle passieren. Das kannst du nicht verhindern.



Na mit der Einstellung kann man ja auch gleich die ganze Strafverfolgung einstellen. Ermittlungen? Wozu, Verbrechen passieren.

Wäre es nicht wünschenswert daraufhin zu arbeiten, dass möglichst wenig Verbrechen passieren? Und kann es vielleicht sein, dass man z.b. diesen Fall (wie viele andere auch) verhindern hätte können?

Aber egal, denn "Fälle passieren. Das kannst du nicht verhindern."


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2017)

*AW: Bundestagswahl 2017 - Wie stimmt die PCGHX-Community ab*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach ja, du wählst sicher was anderes. Aber was machst du in 4 Jahren, wenn die nur noch unter Sonstige zu finden sind?



Na bisher gibt es ja durchaus einige positive Veränderungen. Das Asylrecht wurde verschärft und einige Parteien haben im Wahlkampf (wobei zu befürchten ist, dass es Wahlkampfgerede bleibt) den gesunden Menschenverstand wieder entdeckt.

Ach du hast eine Glaskugel? Magst du mir die mal leihen?

Und sofern die CDU wieder auf einen vernünftigen, konservativen Kurz zurückkommt, wähle ich auch wieder die CDU. Die CSU kann ich ja leider, als Nichtbayer, nicht wählen.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2017)

Dann erkläre mir mal, wie du Verbrechen verhindern willst.
Würde mich echt mal interessieren, was du da für eine Theorie hast.
Die gesamte Bevölkerung überwachen? Kameras? GPS? Spitzel?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2017)

Besagten Fall hätte man verhindern können, in dem man den Täter nicht ins Land gelassen hätte. Spätestens jedoch, wenn man ihn, nachdem sein Asylverfahren negativ verlaufen ist, in Abschiebehaft genommen hätte.

War ja bei Herrn Amri nicht anders. Oder dem Mörder in Hamburg vor 2 Monaten. Aber nein, Deutschland muss "bunt" sein, da gehören "Kollateralschäden" unter denen, "die schon länger hier leben", halt dazu. Das ist der Preis für die "Buntheit".


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2017)

Tja, wenn keine Fluchtgefahr besteht, wird eben keiner in Haft genommen.
Ich will jedenfalls keinen "Rechtsstaat" nach Erdogans Vorbild, wo jeder grundsätzlich erst mal eingesperrt wird um damit dann Geheimdienstleute frei zu pressen, die wo anders erwischt wurden.


----------



## Adi1 (11. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was soll das wieder?
> Fälle passieren. Das kannst du nicht verhindern.



Kaaruzo wollte nur andeuten,

dass solche Fälle durch unkontrollierte Einwanderung aus uns kulturfremden Kreisen zunehmen

Klar, Kriminelle gibt es immer und überall 

Gewisse gehäufte Probleme entstehen doch meistens in Kombination von armen Einheimischen

und armen Schluckern aus sonstewo, welche hier ihr Glück versuchen 

Um diesen Konflikt zu entspannen, schlage ich mal vor,

100.000 willkommene, völlig ungelernte Immigranten in Hamburg-Blankenese

und am Tegernsee unterzubringen 

Ich bin mal gespannt wer dann sein Herz öffnet,

und wirklich die Nächstenliebe lebt


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, wenn keine Fluchtgefahr besteht, wird eben keiner in Haft genommen.
> Ich will jedenfalls keinen "Rechtsstaat" nach Erdogans Vorbild, wo jeder grundsätzlich erst mal eingesperrt wird um damit dann Geheimdienstleute frei zu pressen, die wo anders erwischt wurden.



Stimmt, dann lieber jemanden der freirumläuft und eine andere Person vergewaltigt, oder wie? Muss ja am Ende keiner in Politik oder Verwaltung dafür die Verantwortung übernehmen. Pech nur für die Betroffenen. 

Aber wie wusste schon Frau Göring-Eckhardt zu sagen:

„Unser Land wird sich ändern, und zwar drastisch. Und ich freue mich drauf."

Ob sich die Betroffenen und Angehörigen auch freuen?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (11. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder wir könnten es auch einfach lassen, weil das nicht unser Problem ist.



Dass wird eine gewisse Mitschuld daran tragen, kann man so natürlich auch schön ausblenden.

@Taskmaster:

Kein Skriptblocker. Und wenn du Links zu Wörtern meinst, die dort nur erklärt werden, dann hat das mit Belegen nicht viel zu tun.

Meine Güte, lies den Artikel. Die sexuellen Belästigungen in Ägypten haben mit den Übergriffen in der Sylvesternacht nichts gemein bezüglich der Ursachen und Hintergründe. Steht alles im Artikel, vielleicht mal mehr als den Teaser lesen.

Und die Diskussion, ob man den Attentäter gleich töten oder nur kampfunfähig schießen darf, passt hier gerade so gar nicht in die Diskussion über Flüchtlinge und deren Kriminalität.  Ja, hier hat jegliche Politik Platz, aber dann trenne die Themen bitte korrekt und versuche nicht, das ganze in einen scheinbaren Zusammenhang zu bringen.

Ja, der Wahlkampf ist nicht existent, aber auch hier wieder kein Bezug zu Flüchtlingen.

Ich bezweifle, dass viele hier kein Unrechtsbewusstsein besitzen. Natürlich ist jeder Einzelfall schlimm und sollte vermieden werden. Das schaffen wir aber nicht, in dem wir Stimmung gegen bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppen machen. Solcherlei Verbrechen werden in jeder Kultur, in jedem Land begangen. Da hilft nur konsequentes Vorgehen gegen Straftaten, mehr Polizeipersonal.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (11. September 2017)

Nehmen sie wirklich zu? Die Fallzahlen shceinen ja was anderes zu sagen, nämlich dass sich nichts wesentlich ändert. 

Dann hätte es eben sonst der tolle Deutsche gemacht, hatte genau nichts geändert.  Als ob es in den letzten Jahren keine Sexualverbrechen en Masse gegeben hätte.


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Besagten Fall hätte man verhindern können, in dem man den Täter nicht ins Land gelassen hätte. Spätestens jedoch, wenn man ihn, nachdem sein Asylverfahren negativ verlaufen ist, in Abschiebehaft genommen hätte.
> 
> War ja bei Herrn Amri nicht anders. Oder dem Mörder in Hamburg vor 2 Monaten. Aber nein, Deutschland muss "bunt" sein, da gehören "Kollateralschäden" unter denen, "die schon länger hier leben", halt dazu. Das ist der Preis für die "Buntheit".




Wenn man alle deren Bescheid negativ ist in Haft nimmt, werden viele Leute in Haft sein. Dieses Kollateralschäden wären dann aber ok? Wir haben übrigens viele "Kollateralschäden" alleine durch unsere noch recht liberale Gesellschaft. Die meisten Vergewaltigungen könntest zum Beispiel nur durch eine totale Überwachung verhindern, da das Opfer in den meisten Fällen den Täter kennt. Wärst du dazu bereit? Ich nicht und ich kenne mehrere Frauen die als Kinder missbraucht wurden.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Kein Skriptblocker. Und wenn du Links zu Wörtern meinst, die dort nur erklärt werden, dann hat das mit Belegen nicht viel zu tun.


Dann weiß ich echt nicht, was bei Dir abgeht. Du kannst die Hyperlinks nicht klicken, Du kannst nicht selbst suchen. Da stimmt was mit Deinem PC nicht (Layer 7? ). 


plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Meine Güte, lies den Artikel. Die sexuellen Belästigungen in Ägypten haben mit den Übergriffen in der Sylvesternacht nichts gemein bezüglich der Ursachen und Hintergründe. Steht alles im Artikel, vielleicht mal mehr als den Teaser lesen.


Getan. Hat Dein Browser Dir den Text umgeschrieben oder die zweite Seite des Artikels vorenthalten? Die Angriffe besitzen keine Schnittmenge im temporären Auslöser (Alkohol und Partylaune vs. politisches Statement). 





> Anders als in Köln spielte etwa Alkoholmissbrauch in Kairo keine so große Rolle, wohl aber politische Interessen. Schließlich handelte es sich um politische Kundgebung und nicht um eine Massenparty.


Die Art der Übergriffe hängen (laut Artikel) aber sehr wohl zusammen. 
Die Araber, Afrikaner und co. wollten zu Silvester kein politisches Statement abgeben, wie es vielleicht in Ägypten der Fall ist. In Köln war es reine Spaß an der Freud im Suff, weil (und jetzt kommt Seite zwei):


> „Die Frauen fordern uns dazu heraus“
> Vielmehr geht es nach ihren Worten um die patriarchalischen Familienstrukturen und die damit einhergehenden Frauenbilder und um Macht. Junge Männer würden als Reaktion auf die Demütigungen und Misserfolge, die sie im Alltag erführen, auf jene einschlagen, die sie für schwächer und weniger wert hielten: die Frauen.


Es ist ein kulturelles Problem, dass sich in Ägypten auch als politische Unterdrückung von Frauen äußert. Hier bei uns ist es einfach nur eine anerzogene, geringe Wertschätzung der Frau, die sich besonders auf "Partys" Bahn bricht.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und die Diskussion, ob man den Attentäter gleich töten oder nur kampfunfähig schießen darf, passt hier gerade so gar nicht in die Diskussion über Flüchtlinge und deren Kriminalität.  Ja, hier hat jegliche Politik Platz, aber dann trenne die Themen bitte korrekt und versuche nicht, das ganze in einen scheinbaren Zusammenhang zu bringen.


Bestimmst Du das jetzt? Zumal die Begründung für das Bringen dieses Vorfalls eigentlich kein inhaltlicher war, sondern Dir aufzeigen sollte, wie man Einzelheiten in anderen Quellen überprüft (was Du ja nach eigener Aussage irgendwie nicht kannst). Dass man sich noch mal ins Gedächtnis ruft, wie skurril Frau Künast ist, ist aber so im Nachhinein ein netter Bonus. 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ja, der Wahlkampf ist nicht existent, aber auch hier wieder kein Bezug zu Flüchtlingen.


Wir sind halt nicht im Flüchtlingssthread, gell? Und dass die Themen, die eigentlich auf den Tisch und ordentlich recherchiert gehören (was aber keiner wirklich tut, weil "Willkommen!" so toll ist), niemand anspricht, faktisch ausgeklammert werden, der Wahlkampf dadurch quasi keine Inhalte mehr hat, ist dann doch irgenwie wahlthreadtauglich, gell? 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass viele hier kein Unrechtsbewusstsein besitzen. Natürlich ist jeder Einzelfall schlimm und sollte vermieden werden. Das schaffen wir aber nicht, in dem wir Stimmung gegen bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppen machen. Solcherlei Verbrechen werden in jeder Kultur, in jedem Land begangen. Da hilft nur konsequentes Vorgehen gegen Straftaten, mehr Polizeipersonal.


Wie gesagt: es sind einfach keine Einzelfälle. Es heißt nicht ohne Grund "Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.". Dass in der Methodik so einiges zugunsten schöner Zahlen verändert wird, habe ich wirklich erschöpfend dargelegt und anschaulich untermalt.
Ich habe auch schon mehrfach dargelegt, dass ich gerne die hier hätte, die auch wirklich Hilfe benötigen. Aber ich will auch die ratzfatz wieder raushaben, die sie nicht brauchen, hier ein Kalifat errichten wollen oder gar so frech sind und hier Straftaten begehen, weil sie der Meinung sind, ihnen würde hier eh nichts passieren (womit sie leider auch recht haben).

Nun ist das aber schwerlich möglich, wenn man sich (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) in die Tasche lügt, damit es keine "schlechte Stimmung" gibt.
Wenn mich jemand überfällt oder gar meine Frau "antanzt"/vergewaltigt (bzw. zu einer "Erlebenden" macht ), dann ist mir die schlechte Stimmung anderer reichlich egal. Ich will, dass das Risiko für mich und meine Familie auf ein Minimum gesenkt wird. Mir reichen die Deppen, die wir eh schon haben und um die sich eine Gesellschaft halt kümmern muss.
Das fällt in den Aufgabenbereich der Politik, die dafür zu sorgen hat, dass wirklich die hier ankommen, die es nötig haben, kein ellenlanges Strafregister besitzen oder sonstwie unangenehm aufgefallen sind.
Und wenn die Leute ihre Pässe wegwerfen (was 77% tun und den Hintergedanken dabei kann man schwerlich wegdiskutieren), haben sie ihre Mitwirkungspflicht und wer lügt und verschleiert, darf eben so lange im Auffanglager verweilen, bis er mitspielt.

Wie wohl jeder aus dem eigenen Mikrokosmos weiß: Beziehungen, die auf einer Lüge basieren, werden nie zu einem erfolgreichen Ende führen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. September 2017)

Wirklich? Man kann hier Straftaten verüben und es passiert nichts?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wenn man alle deren Bescheid negativ ist in Haft nimmt, werden viele Leute in Haft sein. Dieses Kollateralschäden wären dann aber ok?



Das wären keine Kollateralschäden. Wenn diese Leute kein Anrecht haben hier zu sein, ist das schlicht und ergreifend eine vernünftige Maßnahme, um die Abschiebung sicherzustellen.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wirklich? Man kann hier Straftaten verüben und es passiert nichts?



Wenn man sich manches "Strafmaß" anguckt, dass in diesem Land verhängt wird, liegt der Gedanke ziemlich nahe, ja.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wirklich? Man kann hier Straftaten verüben und es passiert nichts?



Sollte wahrscheinlich lustig oder clever wirken. Ist es aber nicht, denn es passiert tatsächlich nichts. Es kann nichts passieren, weil wir uns und unser System nicht auf solche Attacken ausgerichtet haben. Wir gehen hier vom Guten im Menschen aus, an das Böse glaubt man nur, wenn jemand den Kopf eines anderen durch die Straßen trägt (und selbst dann hatte er wohl eine schlechte Kindheit und muss ganz besonders behütet untergebracht und umsorgt werden).
Ist ja auch kein Ding. Hat ja eine Weile irgendwie funktioniert.
Nur wenn ihr das alle so haben wollt, wird halt nichts unter "Kameras und Polizei an jeder Ecke" laufen, sonst geht es so aus wie zu Silvester.
Ubergriffe - Kolner Silvesternacht: 1205 Strafanzeigen, aber nur 6 Urteile -  derwesten.de
Auch bei den Richtern wird sich einiges ändern müssen, denn die Staatsanwaltschaft kann nicht nach jedem Urteil Beschwerde beim BGH einlegen (Beispiel hatte ich vor ein paar Seiten erwähnt).
Auch müssen mehr Gefängnisse her. Überbelegung ist ja keine Seltenheit (alles schon durchgekaut).  In Hessen spricht nach Auskunft von Landesjustizministerin Eva Kühne-Hörmann (CDU) 50% der Insassen kein oder nur noch gebrochen Deutsch, in der JVA-Wiesbaden sind es sogar 75%.

Dabei waren gerade Linke und 68er es, die keinen Polizeistaat wollten. Nun, mit dem Wegsehen und Schönfärben der Realität bekommen die jetzt genau das.
Have fun.


----------



## -TINTIN- (11. September 2017)

@Taskmaster Deine einzigen Argumente sind deine gegoogelten Artikel, was willst du uns eigentlich sagen?


----------



## Taskmaster (11. September 2017)

Meine einzigen Argumente sind die Berichterstattung, Aussagen von Ministern, belegte Vorfälle, die Argumentation am Fallbeispiel und Zahlen und Auswertungen von Verfahren und Vorgängen.
Dir also gar nichts. 

P.S.: 
Für Poulton: siehst? -TINTIN- verwendet den Pluralis Majestatis. Leider in seiner heute üblichen Form (mit dem "uns" künstlich eine imaginäre Masse schaffen und für diese sprechen wollen). Das ist igitt.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (12. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die Araber, Afrikaner und co. wollten zu Silvester kein politisches Statement abgeben, wie es vielleicht in Ägypten der Fall ist. In Köln war es reine Spaß an der Freud im Suff, weil (und jetzt kommt Seite zwei):
> 
> Es ist ein kulturelles Problem, dass sich in Ägypten auch als politische Unterdrückung von Frauen äußert. Hier bei uns ist es einfach nur eine anerzogene, geringe Wertschätzung der Frau, die sich besonders auf "Partys" Bahn bricht.



Die Auswirkung ist gleich: Sexualstraftat. Da hören die Gemeinsamkeiten aber auch auf. Die Kultur hier ist eine ganz andere und das merken so Leute auch. Die gleiche Begründung gilt auch für Deutsche. Das Problem löst sich also nciht, in dem wir jetzt keine Ägypter hier reinlassen.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Dass man sich noch mal ins Gedächtnis ruft, wie skurril Frau Künast ist, ist aber so im Nachhinein ein netter Bonus.



Hat nur mit dem Thema überhaupt nichts zu tun.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: es sind einfach keine Einzelfälle. Es heißt nicht ohne Grund "Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.". Dass in der Methodik so einiges zugunsten schöner Zahlen verändert wird, habe ich wirklich erschöpfend dargelegt und anschaulich untermalt.
> Ich habe auch schon mehrfach dargelegt, dass ich gerne die hier hätte, die auch wirklich Hilfe benötigen. Aber ich will auch die ratzfatz wieder raushaben, die sie nicht brauchen, hier ein Kalifat errichten wollen oder gar so frech sind und hier Straftaten begehen, weil sie der Meinung sind, ihnen würde hier eh nichts passieren (womit sie leider auch recht haben).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (12. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Meine einzigen Argumente sind die Berichterstattung, Aussagen von Ministern, belegte Vorfälle, die Argumentation am Fallbeispiel und Zahlen und Auswertungen von Verfahren und Vorgängen.
> Dir also gar nichts.
> 
> P.S.:
> Für Poulton: siehst? -TINTIN- verwendet den Pluralis Majestatis. Leider in seiner heute üblichen Form (mit dem "uns" künstlich eine imaginäre Masse schaffen und für diese sprechen wollen). Das ist igitt.



uns = die anderen, die hier so mitlesen. Also argumentativ kein Pluralis Majestatis.


----------



## Oi!Olli (12. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Sollte wahrscheinlich lustig oder clever wirken. Ist es aber nicht, denn es passiert tatsächlich nichts. Es kann nichts passieren, weil wir uns und unser System nicht auf solche Attacken ausgerichtet haben..



Das ist ganz platt Unsinn. Unser Rechtsstaat ist sogar auf Drogenhandel im großen Stil, Zwangsprostitution und Auftragsmorde ausgelegt. Nur haben wir eine Unschuldsvermutung.  Die wird leider auch ausgenutzt, ist mir aber lieber als das Gegenteil. 


Bei dem anderen Abschnitt gehe ich konform, wir haben zu lange an Exekutive, Judikative und Gefängnissen gespart. Das Problem haben wir aber auch ohne Flüchtlinge.


----------



## Ray2015 (12. September 2017)

Muss den Taskmaster mal etwas loben. Verfolge die ganze Diskussion jetzt schon eine Weile aber hätte niemals die Geduld mich hier einzubringen. Ich würde ziemlich schnell an die Decke gehen. Bin von Natur aus halt eher aufbrausend  Taskmaster bringt kontinuierlich Argumente und Fakten egal wie sehr dagegen geschossen wird. Natürlich findet die ganze Diskussion hier allgemein auf einem hohen Niveau statt. Wenn ich mir da andere Foren zu dem Thema anschaue, läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter. Dennoch schlage ich mich hier auf die Seite von Taskmaster und möchte mich bei ihm bedanken da er auch stellvertretend für mich spricht bzw. schreibt. Und garantiert für viele andere auch die sich hier raus halten. 

Vielen Dank für deine Geduld und für deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2017)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Muss den Taskmaster mal etwas loben. Verfolge die ganze Diskussion jetzt schon eine Weile aber hätte niemals die Geduld mich hier einzubringen. Ich würde ziemlich schnell an die Decke gehen. Bin von Natur aus halt eher aufbrausend  Taskmaster bringt kontinuierlich Argumente und Fakten egal wie sehr dagegen geschossen wird. Natürlich findet die ganze Diskussion hier allgemein auf einem hohen Niveau statt. Wenn ich mir da andere Foren zu dem Thema anschaue, läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter. Dennoch schlage ich mich hier auf die Seite von Taskmaster und möchte mich bei ihm bedanken da er auch stellvertretend für mich spricht bzw. schreibt. Und garantiert für viele andere auch die sich hier raus halten.
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine Geduld und für deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz.



Was für Fakten?
Er schleppt immer nur Artikel an, in denen von einem Verbrechen geredet wird.
Man könnte jetzt Artikel anschleppen, in denen drin steht, dass Migranten Opfer eines Verbrechens geworden sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was für Fakten?
> Er schleppt immer nur Artikel an, in denen von einem Verbrechen geredet wird.



Und das sind keine Fakten? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt Artikel anschleppen, in denen drin steht, dass Migranten Opfer eines Verbrechens geworden sind.



Es steht dir doch völlig frei, genau das zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es steht dir doch völlig frei, genau das zu tun.



Aber was soll das bringen?
Immer alles miteinander aufwiegen, wer wo mehr betroffen war?


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was soll das bringen?
> Immer alles miteinander aufwiegen, wer wo mehr betroffen war?



Was soll es bringen, über Verbrechen zu berichten, die man hätte verhindern können, indem man nicht die Grenzen einfach für alle öffnet?

Du, weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (12. September 2017)

Nur, dass man sie nicht hätte verhindern können genauso wenig, wie man die Grenzen dichtmachen kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. September 2017)

Natürlich kann man, wenn man will. Das viel kleinere, wirtschaftlich und politisch schwächere Österreich hat durch Diplomatie relativ erfolgreich die Westbalkanroute geschlossen.

Das hier und da noch welche durchkommen, kann man nicht verhindern, dass ist richtig. Aber man kann versuchen, es so schwer wie nur möglich zu machen.

Aber scheinbar ist der Kontrollverlust über unsere Grenzen "alternativlos".


----------



## Nightslaver (12. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber scheinbar ist der Kontrollverlust über unsere Grenzen "alternativlos".



Denke fast ehr Selbstkasteiung ist halt wieder in Mode. 
Genauso wie Phrenologie, diesmal allerdings zur Bestimmung sexueller Orientierung... 

Die Phrenologie kehrt im Zeitalter der Kunstlichen Intelligenz zuruck | Telepolis


----------



## Taskmaster (12. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> uns = die anderen, die hier so mitlesen. Also argumentativ kein Pluralis Majestatis.


Nope, es sei denn, ihr hattet ihn zuvor zum Sprecher Eurer kleinen Gruppierung gewählt? Ich denke eher nicht... 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die Auswirkung ist gleich: Sexualstraftat. Da hören die Gemeinsamkeiten aber auch auf. Die Kultur hier ist eine ganz andere und das merken so Leute auch. Die gleiche Begründung gilt auch für Deutsche. Das Problem löst sich also nicht, in dem wir jetzt keine Ägypter hier reinlassen.


Nein, da hört es eben nicht auf. Der gemeinsame Nenner ist eben die patriarchalische Kultur. Wenn Du da nicht mal auf die hörst, die es aus erster Hand wissen, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Die übliche Resistenz. Im Nahen und Mittleren Osten ist ja nur deshalb alles so unfriedlich, weil die Regierungen so böse sind. Dass die Kultur und die Menschen da einen gewissen Drall haben, ist ganz unwahrscheinlich.
Ich hoffe doch, dass man das auf andere weiterspinnen kann? Provokativ: Nazi war eigentlich nur Hitler. Dass er tun konnte, was er so tat, hatte nichts mit den damaligen Menschen zu tun. 
Das Problem der Gruppenvergewaltigungen nach Art des „taharrush gamea“ ist ein eingeschlepptes. Es ist auch ein neues, weswegen sich das BKA (wie verlinkt) gerade versucht darauf irgendwie auszurichten.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Hat nur mit dem Thema überhaupt nichts zu tun.


Ich habe Dir gerade lang und breit erklärt, was/wie/warum und sowieso. Wenn Du Dich weiter absichtlich auf die Leitung stellst, kann diese Diskussion nicht fruchtbar sein. Du scheinst daran auch irgendwie keinerlei Interesse zu haben.


plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Deine Erläuterungen dazu waren nicht wirklich gut, immerhin benutzt du dieselbe Rechnerei, um das wieder schlecht dastehen zu lassen.
> 
> Und ja, wer hier Straftaten begeht unter Ausnutzung von einem Hilfsangebot, gehört mindestens bestraft und auch ein Ausweisen wäre nicht ganz unangebracht.
> 
> ...



Nein, das tue ich eben gerade nicht. Denn wenn Du mal fünf Minuten überlegst, bevor Du in die Klaviatur haust, wirst Du bemerken, dass TROTZ all diese Methodik-Tricks langsam Zahlen herauskommen, die einem die Fußnägel aufrollen. Und nun darfst Du mal überschlagen, wie es aussehen würde, wenn man diese weglassen würde.
Man kommt ja nicht ohne Grund auf solche Ideen. Du darfst davon ausgehen, dass diese Personen wissen, was sie anrichten, wenn sie an der Methodik rumspielen. Du darfst auch davon ausgehen, dass diese Personen fest darauf vertrauen, dass das Gros der Leute das eh nicht versteht und kaum fähig ist, zu hinterfragen.

Was für eine Einsamkeit meinst Du? Wir sind das bevölkerungsreichste Land Europas. Dass es nicht darum geht, alle auszuweisen, habe ich mehr als deutlich gesagt. Auch habe ich klar gemacht, dass wir als Gesellschaft mit einem gewissen Prozentsatz an Deppen leben müssen (nämlich unseren eigenen, die wir mitnichten irgendwie "loswerden" können).
Wir müssen die Deppen aber nicht noch zusätzlich importieren. Vor allem nicht die ganz besonderen, die mit Messern durch die Gegend rennen, die Scharia einführen wollen (alles x-fach verlinkt) oder lustige "Partys" feiern, bei denen sie Frauen, die sich auf einen schönen Abend gefreut haben, umringen und Finger in den Anus und die Vulva stecken.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Das ist ganz platt Unsinn. Unser Rechtsstaat ist sogar auf Drogenhandel im großen Stil, Zwangsprostitution und Auftragsmorde ausgelegt. Nur haben wir eine Unschuldsvermutung.  Die wird leider auch ausgenutzt, ist mir aber lieber als das Gegenteil.
> 
> 
> Bei dem anderen Abschnitt gehe ich konform, wir haben zu lange an Exekutive, Judikative und Gefängnissen gespart. Das Problem haben wir aber auch ohne Flüchtlinge.


Nein, ist er nicht. Deswegen haben wir die vielen Drogenszenen ganz und besonders um die Bahnhöfe.
Übrigens wiederhole ich mal: Flüchtlinge ungleich Migranten. Ich habe nichts dagegen, Menschen zu helfen, es sollten dann aber auch Hilfsbedürftige sein. (Alles schon x-fach abgehandelt.)
Ich weiß halt nicht, warum wir unsere Gefängnisse mit mind. 50% Menschen zustopfen müssen, die kaum oder kein Deutsch sprechen. Man weiß doch mittlerweile, was man alles tun muss, um überhaupt in Deutschland ins Gefängnis zu müssen. "Nette Burschen" sind das also nicht. Warum sind die noch hier?


Threshold schrieb:


> Was für Fakten?
> Er schleppt immer nur Artikel an, in denen von einem Verbrechen geredet wird.
> Man könnte jetzt Artikel anschleppen, in denen drin steht, dass Migranten Opfer eines Verbrechens geworden sind.



Schön, dass Du immer wieder zeigst, dass Du so gar nichts verstehst, nichts verstehen möchtest. Die Grundlagen einer Argumentation, solltest Du Dir vielleicht mal aneignen. Behauptungen müssen im Allgemeinen durch Quellen belegt werden, sonst sind sie absolut wertlos und besitzen allenfalls Unterhaltungswert. Es gibt nur einige wenige hier, die sich daran halten. Du tust es nicht. 
Ich tue das krasse Gegenteil. Ich hinterfrage Methodiken, zeige auf, warum bestimmte Dinge so dargestellt werden, wie sie momentan nun mal üblich und warum sie verfälscht sind. Ich zeigte auf, warum es eben sehr wohl Alternativen gegeben hätte, arbeite nicht nur mit "Artikeln", sondern mit Aussagen von offiziellen Stellen wie dem UNHCR, zitiere von Wegbegleitern Merkels, verwende Studien und vieles mehr.
Ich weiß aber auch, dass so was bei bestimmten Leuten einfach nicht fruchten kann, denn sie sind von Natur aus resistent gegen neutrale Meinungsbildung.
Damit kann ich aber leben. Die kann niemand erreichen, denn die Unvernunft wurde da quasi in die Wiege gelegt.

Muss auch gar nicht sein. Denn auch das erlaubt eine Demokratie. Von Reichsbürgern, Impfgegnern, Gefühlsmenschen bis hin zum kritischen und mündigen Bürger ist eben alles möglich und erwünscht.

/Edit
Ganz vergessen...
Für die, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben: Deutschland hat seine erste Obergrenze. Wenn man sie nicht für das ganze Land bekommt, macht man es nun eben für einzelne Regionen. Die SPD war so frei:
Fluchtlings-Obergrenze fur Stadte spaltet Rot-Grun – HAZ – Hannoversche Allgemeine
SPD-Supergau: Obergrenze im rot-grunen Niedersachsen


----------



## Poulton (12. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Deswegen haben wir die vielen Drogenszenen ganz und besonders um die Bahnhöfe.


Wie war das doch gleich: Drogenprohibition: GESCHEITERT, SCHÄDLICH und TEUER

Und das nur Ausländer oder Leute mit Migrationshintergrund die Dealer sind, halte ich für ein Gerücht: Crystal Meth - Die Droge aus der Neonazi-Szene (Archiv)
Warum finden Neonazis Crystal Meth so geil? - VICE


----------



## Taskmaster (12. September 2017)

Hab ich so halt nie gesagt. Lies halt mal die Zusammenhänge. Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein. Oi!Olli meinte, dass der Staat sich auch auf (Zitat) "Drogenhandel im großen Stil, Zwangsprostitution und Auftragsmorde ausgelegt" habe.
Ich sagte, führte mit dem Beispiel an, dass der Staat das eben nicht hat.

Der Staat ist da völlig machtlos.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, in wie weit Flüchtlinge involviert sind. Wenn man den Berichten Glauben schenkt, ist viel des "sichtbaren Handels" (also z.B. um besagte Bahnhöfe) in der Hand von Schwarzafrikanern (Marokkaner). Kommt halt auch immer auf die Droge und das Klientel an.
Komplexes Thema, soll jetzt nicht meine Baustelle sein.


----------



## Oi!Olli (12. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nein, ist er nicht. Deswegen haben wir die vielen Drogenszenen ganz und besonders um die Bahnhöfe.
> Übrigens wiederhole ich mal: Flüchtlinge ungleich Migranten. Ich habe nichts dagegen, Menschen zu helfen, es sollten dann aber auch Hilfsbedürftige sein. (Alles schon x-fach abgehandelt.)
> Ich weiß halt nicht, warum wir unsere Gefängnisse mit mind. 50% Menschen zustopfen müssen, die kaum oder kein Deutsch sprechen. Man weiß doch mittlerweile, was man alles tun muss, um überhaupt in Deutschland ins Gefängnis zu müssen. "Nette Burschen" sind das also nicht. Warum sind die noch hier?



Trotzdem geht man die Drogenszene vor. Vielleicht sogar ein Grund, wieso so viele Leute einen Migrationshintergrund haben und die meisten wegen Drogendelikten eingeperrt sind.

Jeder dritte Haftling in Deutschland ist Auslander - WELT

Und was man getan haben muss um in den Knast zu kommen weiß ich. Mehrfach schwarz fahren, das reicht schon.

Die meisten Gefangenen haben übrigens eher kurze Strafen abzusitzen.

https://www.destatis.de/DE/Publikat...llzug2100410157004.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Taskmaster (12. September 2017)

Natürlich kämpft man gegen an, aber es ist eben nicht effektiv, weil in einem Rechtsstaat niemals effektiv gegen solche Kriminalität vorgegangen werden kann.
Ein Rechtsstaat, der den absoluten Beweis benötigt, damit eine Verurteilung zustande kommt (in dubio pro reo), kann gar nicht effektiv gegen Dealer und co. vorgehen, die man eigentlich nie mit Ware erwischt (und wenn dann nur Kleinstmengen, weswegen die Strafen eben auch nicht hoch sind), weil sie diese in der Umgebung verstecken und erst holen gehen, wenn Kunden da sind.
Genausowenig wird man nie vernünftig gegen Gruppenangriffe vorgehen können (es sei denn, man setzt überall hochauflösende Kameras ein und filmt jede Ecke, was aber auch schwerlich Taten verhindert, lediglich die Aufklärungsquote erhöht).
Berlin kapituliert vor Drogendealern im Gorlitzer Park - WELT

Nun sind wir uns aber hoffentlich einig, dass wir keine Justizwillkür einführen möchten. Was wir jedoch tun können, ist, keine Personen einreisen zu lassen, die unsere Schwachstellen hemmungslos ausnutzen. Denn wenn wir uns im Innern schon nicht wehren können, muss der uns bestmögliche Schutz (die Einreisekontrolle) an den Grenzen erfolgen.
Und wir haben Grenzen, denn ansonsten wären wir nach Völkerrecht und Drei-Elemente-Lehre heute schon kein Staat mehr. 
Dass man sie bewachen kann, hat Mutti auch (wie bereits erwähnt) wunderbar zu ihrer G20-Party gezeigt.

Übrigens haben die anerkannten Neuankömmlinge eher weniger Probleme mit dem "Schwarzfahren". 


> Flüchtlinge erhalten seit Februar bei ihrer Erfassung einen sogenannten "BüMA-Ausweis", der ihre Identität nachweist. Diese "Bescheinigung über die Meldung als Asylsuchender" ist ein amtliches Dokument des Bundes. Kann der kontrollierte Fahrgast einen solchen BüMA-Ausweis vorweisen, darf er ohne Fahrkarte weiter fahren. Wird jemand ohne einen solchen Ausweis und ohne gültigen Fahrschein angetroffen, dann muss die Identität durch die herbeigerufene Polizei festgestellt werden.


Mussen Fluchtlinge keine 60 Euro furs "Schwarzfahren" zahlen?   - Nachrichten aus der Metropolregion Rhein-Neckar - Rhein Neckar Zeitung

Das trifft also wenn dann auf die Einheimischen (oder illegale Einwanderer) zu. Und ja, die kommen auch für kleinere Vergehen ins Gefängnis. Lieblingsbeispiel immer wieder im Netz: GEZ nicht gezahlt.
Da kann man sich natürlich fragen, ob die Relationen stimmen. Auch eine Sache des Gesetzgebers (ergo der Politik).


----------



## -TINTIN- (12. September 2017)

An alle, die das hier lesen: Lasst Taskmaster einfach schreiben, richtig diskutieren kann man mit einem Besserwisser nicht, da er immer das letzte Wort haben muss.

@Taskmaster Jeder darf seine Meinung vertreten, du auch. Vielleicht hält man auch mal lieber seinen Mund und schreibt nicht immer den gleichen Kram 

Merk dir das: KEIN MENSCH IST ILLEGAL, ich wünsche du würdest mal die Seite der geflüchteten Menschen kennen lernen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. September 2017)

Ja, so stellt sich der "aufgeklärte" Mensch die Diskussion vor. 

Mit Menschen, die eine andere Meinung haben, erst gar nicht reden und ignorieren (und sprachlich abwerten), danach noch eine zigfach benutzte (und im Kontext falsche) Phrase verwenden und das ganze mit Tränendrüsenpropaganda beenden.

Herzlichen Glückwusch


----------



## -TINTIN- (12. September 2017)

Wen meinst du?


----------



## aloha84 (12. September 2017)

ich finde es eigentlich nur schade, dass sich der gesamte thread nur noch im Flüchtlinge dreht........lame


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. September 2017)

Ist halt ein wichtiges Thema, hat man doch schon beim Kanzlerduett gesehen.


----------



## aloha84 (12. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist halt ein wichtiges Thema, hat man doch schon beim Kanzlerduett gesehen.



Ja das ist EIN wichtiges thema.
Davon gibt es aber weit mehr, welche ich z.T.: wichtiger finde.
Wie stehen die Partein zu Industrie 4.0 und deren Chancen und Risiken?!
Staatlich gestützte Jobs für Geringqualifizierte?
Gigabit society? 
Bundeseinheitliches Schulsystem?

Das Kanzlerduell war in meinen Augen von der Themenauswahl.....ein Reinfall, ich hatte Schwierigkeiten meine Augen offen zu halten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. September 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja das ist EIN wichtiges thema.



Richtig, für manche auch das wichtigste.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Davon gibt es aber weit mehr, welche ich z.T.: wichtiger finde.
> Wie stehen die Partein zu Industrie 4.0 und deren Chancen und Risiken?!
> Staatlich gestützte Jobs für Geringqualifizierte?
> Gigabit society?
> Bundeseinheitliches Schulsystem?



Siehst du, ich finde diese Thema auch wichtig, solange aber die Sicherheits- und Geldfragen bezüglich der hundertausenden kulturfremden Menschen nicht gelöst sind, finde ich das eher zweitrangig.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Das Kanzlerduell war in meinen Augen von der Themenauswahl.....ein Reinfall, ich hatte Schwierigkeiten meine Augen offen zu halten.



Die Themenauswahl war schon ganz gut, soweit es Herrn Strunz betrifft. Es waren meiner Meinung nach eher die Kandidaten und ihre Antworten, die ein Reinfall waren.


----------



## aloha84 (12. September 2017)

In wie viele gefährliche Situationen bist du durch die hunderttausenden kulturfremden Menschen denn schon geraten?
Ich in Keine, obwohl ich im Gegensatz zu vielen Anderen Tag täglich mehrere dutzende z.t. hunderte an meinem Arbeitsort habe.
.....aber auch egal, wenn du dich nicht sicher fühlst, kann ich das auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Taskmaster (12. September 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> In wie viele gefährliche Situationen bist du durch die hunderttausenden kulturfremden Menschen denn schon geraten?
> Ich in Keine, obwohl ich im Gegensatz zu vielen Anderen Tag täglich mehrere dutzende z.t. hunderte an meinem Arbeitsort habe.
> .....aber auch egal, wenn du dich nicht sicher fühlst, kann ich das auch nicht ändern.


Nur weil Du bisher noch an keiner Front warst, ist das halt kein Beleg für Frieden auf der Welt.

Ich bin gerne dabei, wenn es um andere Themen geht. Was schlägst Du vor? NSA-Skandal, Brennelementesteuer , Rente und Altersarmut, Abgabenlast, die Ruhe um die angebliche Steuerentlastung nach der Wahl (wer glaubt dran?), die Eurorettung und Griechenlandkrise, ...?
Mach halt eines der vielen Fässer auf, die im Wahlkampf keine Rolle zu spielen scheinen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. September 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> In wie viele gefährliche Situationen bist du durch die hunderttausenden kulturfremden Menschen denn schon geraten?Ich in Keine, obwohl ich im Gegensatz zu vielen Anderen Tag täglich mehrere dutzende z.t. hunderte an meinem Arbeitsort habe.
> .....aber auch egal, wenn du dich nicht sicher fühlst, kann ich das auch nicht ändern.



In Hamburg? Schon in dutzende. Da ich (danke an meine Eltern) schon früh mit Kampfsport angefangen habe, bisher immer gut ausgegangen.

Um mich selbst mache ich mir auch kaum Angst. Aber meine Freundin wurde schon paarmal (zum Glück bisher nur verbal) von "Fachkräfte" angemacht.

Und ja, das macht mir Angst.


----------



## aloha84 (12. September 2017)

Die Steuerentlastungsmodelle finde ich ganz spannend.
Ist halt in schwieriges und komplexes Thema, vor allem wenn man als Regierung versuchen muss den Haushalt in Waage zu halten und gleichzeitig den Menschen etwas wieder zu geben.
Mit Steuerschlupflöchern für Große Konzerne sollte man auf der einen Seite Anfangen, und mit dem gewonnenen Geld z.B.: die Freibeträge bzw. Pauschalen erhöhen.
Der Mittelstandsbauch ist da noch ein ganz anderes Problem....



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In Hamburg? Schon in dutzende. Da ich (danke an meine Eltern) schon früh mit Kampfsport angefangen habe, bisher immer gut ausgegangen.
> 
> Um mich selbst mache ich mir auch kaum Angst. Aber meine Freundin wurde schon paarmal (zum Glück bisher nur verbal) von "Fachkräfte" angemacht.
> 
> Und ja, das macht mir Angst.



Ich war zwei mal in meinem Leben in "schwierigen" Situationen, einmal mit Nazis, einmal mit Junkies.
Möchte ich auch nicht wieder haben.
Mit Flüchtlingen wie gesagt, nix.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. September 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ich finde es eigentlich nur schade, dass sich der gesamte thread nur noch im Flüchtlinge dreht........lame



Jo 

Gesundheit und Soziales wird ignoriert.

Alters und Kinderarmut 
Pflegenotstand in krankenhäuser und heimen
(Ohne Leute aus Ausland wird da nixs werden )
Oder meint ihr 1.5 mil deutschen wollen auf einmal  in der Pflege arbeiten  


Jede 2-3 TE  braucht Sozialhilfe  für heimunterbringung


----------



## aloha84 (12. September 2017)

Pflege im Alter ist auch ein Thema, im Nachhinein sollte man überlegen ob man das nicht generell per Steuermitteln quer-subventioniert.....machen wir durch die Sozialhilfe ja jetzt schon.
Nur mit dem feinen Unterschied das vor der Sozialhilfe erstmal die Angehörigen finanziell ran müssen....obwohl sich das auch (ohne große Trickserei) vermeiden lässt.

Mir würde da noch die momentane Stadtflucht als Thema einfallen.
Die Infrastruktur in Kleinstädten und Dörfern wird seit Jahren immer schlechter, so lange sich da nix ändert braucht man sich auch über horrende Mieten in Städten nicht wundern.
Oder auch aktuelle Baupreise für Immobilien, ich und auch mein Bekanntenkreis verdienen sagen wir mal "nicht schlecht" --> aber durch die horrenden Preise von Grundstücken + Bauleistungen kommen da Kosten zusammen, die auch durch die Niedrigzinsphase kaum gestemmt werden können.
Selbst "Gebrauchtkauf" ist hier Regional jenseits von gut und böse --> ich lebe seit letztem Jahr in einer strukturschwächeren Region, also wenig Jobs oft schlecht bezahlt.
Ein 140qm Meter Haus Bj 1992 + 500qm Grundstück geht hier für mindestens 350t€ über den Tisch, OHNE Kaufnebenkosten --> Wie sollen sich das denn noch Normalverdiener leisten?!
Die Banken versprechen dann niedrige Raten bei nur ca. 1% Zinsen --> aber auch nur bei 1% Tilgung......lebensmüde wer das mit Ende 30 oder mitte 40 abschließt!


----------



## Adi1 (12. September 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Die Steuerentlastungsmodelle finde ich ganz spannend.



Fand ich auch mal, vor meiner jetzigen 8. Wahl

sieht das aber völlig anders aus 

Dieses Steuerentlastungsgelaber kann ich nicht mehr hören, da passiert eh nix 

Das Gegenteil ist doch der Fall, die indirekten Steuern/Abgaben steigen doch seit Jahren


----------



## -TINTIN- (12. September 2017)

Ein Problem bei der Pflege ist die Bezahlung.....


----------



## aloha84 (12. September 2017)

-TINTIN- schrieb:


> Ein Problem bei der Pflege ist die Bezahlung.....



...für wen?
Aber ja natürlich ist das Geld das Problem.
Ich gönne jedem Pfleger 5000€ brutto......das kann aber keiner bezahlen......naja usw.


----------



## -TINTIN- (12. September 2017)

Habe einen bekannten, er hat sogar Pflege studiert. Die Bezahlung ist unterirdisch für Fachpersonal mit 25 Jahren Berufserfahrung....


----------



## Poulton (12. September 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mit Flüchtlingen wie gesagt, nix.


Ähnlich hier. Mit Ausländern nichts, selbst als ich ein paar Jahre im  Westen war, aber dafür schon öfters Ärger mit irgendwelchen  (biodeutschen) Fußballfans, die ansonsten dadurch auffallen, Frauen auch  körperlich anzumachen.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> die Ruhe um die angebliche Steuerentlastung nach der Wahl (wer glaubt dran?),


Hoteliers, millionenschwere Erben, Konzerne..., werden alle ihre Entlastungen bekommen oder das sie zumindest nicht mehr zahlen müssen.
Ein Phantom namens Facharbeiter - taz.de
Wanted: Ein Facharbeiter, der den Spitzensteuersatz zahlt (neues-deutschland.de)
Letzter Akt Erbschaftssteuer: Kretschmann und die Lobby der Vermogenden | LobbyControl
Erbschaftssteuer: Wer sind die Lobbyisten der Reichen? | LobbyControl


----------



## Taskmaster (12. September 2017)

Ich (für meinen Teil) weiß gar nicht, wo man überhaupt noch hinsehen kann, ohne ob der großzügig demonstrierten Unvernunft an einem Herzinfarkt zu sterben.
Lassen wir mal tatsächlich die Flüchtlingskrise und die exorbitanten Kosten und Gefahren beiseite (übrigens: wer die „Wahlarena“ gesehen hat, hat vielleicht mitbekommen, was Merkelchen zum besten gegeben hat, als sie gefragt wurde, warum so viele Syrer zu uns kommen: „Weil die in Syrien gemerkt haben, dass man hier gut leben kann.“. Nicht mal die glaubt mehr an die "Flucht". Aber gut, lassen wir das.) und schauen wir uns mal um, was auf uns zukommt.

Zum Beispiel der Brexit. Entgegen der Propaganda in vielen Medien, dass quasi nur die Briten leiden werden, wir denen zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt und für uns (da wir ja mit den anderen in der EU hängen und damit unbesiegbar sind) quasi kaum etwas zu spüren sein wird, wird ihn tatsächlich absolut jeder merken (aber kein Thema, die Regierung sieht ja auch Chancen, werden die, die heute am Fließband stehen eben Fondsmanager...). Egal wie es ausgeht. Spätestens dadurch, dass die (Schulden-)Südstaaten durch den Wegfall der Briten die Stimmenmehrheit in der EU übernehmen und damit der großen Umverteilung nichts mehr im Wege steht. Zuvor hatte Deutschland den Kurs vorgegeben (Austerität) und die Briten waren das Zünglein an der Waage, welche den Kurs ermöglichte.
Die Begehrlichkeiten sind hoch. Da Frankreich auch so langsam das Wasser bis zum Hals steht, kann sich jeder Ausrechnen, dass von Steuergeschenken und co. in den nächsten Jahren nicht die Rede sein wird. Ganz im Gegenteil. So viel Geld wie heute wird niemand nach der Wahl mehr haben.
Dazu kommen die vielen Risiken (u.a. der Target2-Saldo), die 0-Zinspolitik der EZB und der pausenlose Aufkauf von Schuldverschreibungen inkl. Firmen-Anleihen (bis Ende 2017 will man alleine 2,28 Billionen Euro ausgeben).
Wir leben alle vor uns hin und registrieren das kaum noch. Man spürt ja auch irgendwie nichts (so meint man zumindest). Doch irgendwann muss jemand die Tasche aufmachen und die Rechnung tatsächlich bezahlen.

Dann wäre da noch die Isolation in der Welt. Wenn man nicht drauf achtet, merkt man es nicht sonderlich. Aber die Tage sind vorbei, an denen sich Staatsmänner gerne haben mit Merkelchen ablichten lassen. Es ist für sie (und damit Deutschland) einsam geworden und das nicht nur durch den Alleingang der Kanzlerin beim Thema Grenzöffnung.
Die großen Partner sind weg und daran trägt sie nicht gerade wenig Schuld. Macron präsentiert sich schon als neuer starker Mann, der Merkel in der Führungsrolle beerben wird.  Im Gegensatz zu ihr wird er gefeiert.
Doch er hat so einige Dinge vor, die die Träumer von Weltoffenheit und EU ziemlich erden werden. Der Herr ist nämlich nur oberflächlich ein EU-Freund, im Inneren geht es ihm aber fast ausschließlich um die Sanierung seines Landes (den DWN-Link genau lesen).

Dann der ganze Mist um den "Diesel-Gate", der das Potential hat, unsere momentane Sonderkonjunktur abzuwürgen und dann?! Die ausstehenden Fahrverbote, die viel zu geringen Investitionen in die Infrastruktur, die immer teurer (weil spontan und undurchdacht) werdende Energiewende, ...
Und ich bin noch lange nicht beim Thema Rente, Wohnungsbau, Sozialsysteme (für mich wichtig das Thema: Elternpflege), Wohneigentum, ...

Es ist echt schwierig, mit guter Laune in die Zukunft zu blicken. Und ich weiß, dass weder diese Frau mit ihrem Aussitzen und mit Geld bewerfen von Problemen noch Schulz (der wohl genauso vorgehen oder aus dem Land gleich ein "Spaßbad Aquana" machen würde) das Schiff schaukeln werden. Auch die AfD oder FDP nicht.

/später edit:
Nicht, dass jemand denkt, ich würde dann zwischen Grünen und Die LINKE (und das war nicht der einzige Versuch der Manipulation) wählen: diese beiden Parteien sind für mich so abstrus, an die denke ich nicht mal im Entferntesten als wählbare Option, weswegen sie hier auch nicht von mir aufgezählt worden sind. Ich bin Realist und kein wahnwitziger Kommunist. 
/edit Ende

Mich frustriert diese Wahl total. Es wird quasi alles ignoriert, was irgendwie wichtig wäre und das Schlimme ist: meinen Mitmenschen ist das schlicht egal, weil man es geschafft hat, das Vorausschauende abzuerziehen und mehr im Jetzt zu leben. Das wird sich ziemlich sicher brutal rächen.


----------



## DerLachs (12. September 2017)

Ich habe auch am meisten Bedenken, was Deutschlands Zukunft bzw. "Zukunftsfähigkeit" angeht. Im Hier und Jetzt geht es uns (relativ) gut, aber bezahlen wir dafür mit der Zukunft? Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass dies der Fall sein wird.


----------



## xNeo92x (13. September 2017)

Was ist los? - Bundestagswahl ohne russische Beeinflussungskampagne | Telepolis

Stimmt, wo bleiben eigentlich die Russen? 
Ist das jetzt eine neue perfide Taktik? Einmischung durch Nichteinmischung?


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2017)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Was ist los? - Bundestagswahl ohne russische Beeinflussungskampagne | Telepolis
> 
> Stimmt, wo bleiben eigentlich die Russen?
> Ist das jetzt eine neue perfide Taktik? Einmischung durch Nichteinmischung?



Viel schlimmer, nach der Wahl wird man sich hinstellen und beschweren das Russland sich nicht eingemischt hat.
Dadurch war der Wahlkampf immerhin so extrem langweilig das selbst Medienvertreter regelmäßig eingeschlafen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens, der Schulz scheint inzwischen auch schon bemerkt zu haben das er sich beim TV-Duell mit Merkel nicht gerade ruhmreich geschlagen hat und fordert nun von dieser eine zweite Runde, die wird sich aber wohl kaum darauf einlassen.

Martin Schulz will zweites TV-Duell mit Angela Merkel erzwingen

Da wäre sie ja auch schön blöd, würde sie ihm eine zweite Runde gönnen, nachdem er sich beim ersten mal so hat abservieren lassen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. September 2017)

Ist doch ne geniale Idee. Wenn dir der Ausgang eines Wettkampfes nicht gefallen hat, einfach auf Wiederholung bestehen.

Aber als EU Politiker ist es Herr Schulz ja gewohnt, dass man einen Vorgang solange wiederholt, bis das Ergebniss stimmt.


----------



## OField (13. September 2017)

Zwar würde ich die SPD nicht wählen, weil sie einfach nicht mehr das ist, wofür sie einst stand. Aber nach einem 45 Minuten Dialog mit Richard David Precht würde ich dem Schulz wenigstens unterstellen, im Gegensatz zu Merkel ein Rückgrat und Prinzipien zu haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2017)

Sorge darum das Russland sich nicht in den Wahlkampf einmischt:

Was ist los? - Bundestagswahl ohne russische Beeinflussungskampagne | Telepolis


----------



## Research (13. September 2017)

Leute, geht wählen.
Punkt.

Irgendjemanden. Würfelt, nehmt nur vorher die +5% Parteien aus den Optionen raus.


----------



## Taskmaster (13. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Martin Schulz will zweites TV-Duell mit Angela Merkel erzwingen
> 
> Da wäre sie ja auch schön blöd, würde sie ihm eine zweite Runde gönnen, nachdem er sich beim ersten mal so hat abservieren lassen.



Keine Sorge, Mutti hat keine Lust drauf. Können also alle weiterschlafen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nicht, dass jemand denkt, ich würde dann zwischen Grünen und Die LINKE wählen: diese beiden Parteien sind für mich so abstrus, an die denke ich nicht mal im Entferntesten als wählbare Option, weswegen sie hier auch nicht von mir aufgezählt worden sind. Ich bin Realist und kein wahnwitziger Kommunist.



Lustig, während diese Parteien immer schön an ihrer Vergangenheit gemessen werden, geschieht das bei CDU und SPD nie. Anders kann man sich die Wahlergebnisse kaum noch erklären.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Mich frustriert diese Wahl total. Es wird quasi alles ignoriert, was irgendwie wichtig wäre und das Schlimme ist: meinen Mitmenschen ist das schlicht egal, weil man es geschafft hat, das Vorausschauende abzuerziehen und mehr im Jetzt zu leben. Das wird sich ziemlich sicher brutal rächen.



Volle Zustimmung


----------



## xNeo92x (13. September 2017)

Ich bin dafür, dass falls Ferkel wieder gewählt wird, machen wir es genau so wie in der Ukraine und stürmen das Reichstagsgebäude.
Soll ja alles demokratisch und ehrenhaft sein, wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Grestorn (13. September 2017)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass falls Ferkel wieder gewählt wird, machen wir es genau so wie in der Ukraine und stürmen das Reichstagsgebäude.
> Soll ja alles demokratisch und ehrenhaft sein, wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe.



Nein, Du bist _*nicht*_ das Volk!


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. September 2017)

Aktuelles aus dem "bunten" Deutschland:

Bericht aus der Kabinettssitzung vom 12. September 2017 | Bayerisches Landesportal



> Negativ fällt hingegen die Entwicklung der Vergewaltigungsfälle aus. Hier gab es im ersten Halbjahr 2017 eine deutliche Steigerung der Fallzahlen in Bayern (+222 Fälle, +47,9 Prozent) auf 685 Fälle. Gerade die Zahl der durch Zuwanderer begangenen Vergewaltigungsdelikte ist erheblich angestiegen (+60 Fälle, +90,9 Prozent)



Oder auch das hier:

Wolfschlugen: Manner  sollen Kind angesprochen haben

"Für ein Deutschland, in dem wir gut und gerne leben."


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. September 2017)

Und das ganze jetzt erst mal auf absolute Zahlen berechnen, anstatt hier eine scheinbare Verdoppelung zu erwirken


----------



## Nightslaver (13. September 2017)

Naja, mit der Toleranz funktioniert es ja scheinbar blendend... 



> Zum Umfang christenfeindlicher Gewalt lassen sich aber keine  verlässlichen Aussagen treffen: In Deutschland werden diese Taten  bislang nicht systematisch erfasst.
> 
> ...
> 
> Den bisher aufwendigsten Versuch, Übergriffe auf christliche Zuwanderer  zu dokumentieren unternahm das christliche Hilfswerk Open Doors  gemeinsam mit dem Zentralrat Orientalischer Christen in Deutschland. In  einer bundesweiten Befragung wurden zwischen Februar und September  vergangenen Jahres religiös motivierte Übergriffe auf 743 christliche  und zehn jesidische Flüchtlinge in deutschen Asylunterkünften dokumentiert.



Berlin: Jugendliche schlagen Mann wegen Kreuz-Kette - WELT


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und das ganze jetzt erst mal auf absolute Zahlen berechnen, anstatt hier eine scheinbare Verdoppelung zu erwirken



Es ist keine "scheinbare" Verdopplung, es ist eine. +47,9% sind numal +47,9%, ob einem das ins Weltbild passt oder nicht. Und +90,9% mehr Fälle von Zuwanderer spricht auch für sich.

Das ist nämlich die unschöne Seite des Kontrollverlustes, die es ja nicht geben darf, gell?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, mit der Toleranz funktioniert es ja scheinbar blendend...
> 
> Berlin: Jugendliche schlagen Mann wegen Kreuz-Kette - WELT



Ich tippe mal auf radikale Buddhisten. Weil die Anhänger der "friedlichsten" aller Religionen machen sowas ja nicht.


----------



## Taskmaster (13. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Lustig, während diese Parteien immer schön an ihrer Vergangenheit gemessen werden, geschieht das bei CDU und SPD nie. Anders kann man sich die Wahlergebnisse kaum noch erklären.



Wer misst die an der Vergangenheit? Die Grünen erfahren im Link eine ganz aktuelle Bewertung ihrer Ziele und Ausrichtung und die verlinkten Vorfälle der "die LINKE" sind ebenfalls ganz aktuell.
Oder ging es um die Zuordnung zum Kommunismus? Nun, der trifft ja nicht wirklich auf die Grünen zu, aber auf die LINKE (in nicht gerade kleinen Teilen) durchaus. Wenn Du Dich mit denen (z.B. an einer Uni) mal unterhältst (habe ich getan), wirst Du schnell erfahren, dass es für die noch immer ganz klar um die Abschaffung des "Systems" (also unserer Demokratie) und hin zu einer DDR 2.0 geht.
Sprüche wie "In der DDR war ja nicht alles schlecht." oder " Die haben das nur falsch aufgezogen. Wenn wir die Chance bekommen, machen wir das richtig!" sind absolut keine Seltenheit.
Deswegen hat der Verfassungsschutz ja auch so einen Narren an ihnen gefressen. 
Den vollen Bericht gibt es hier: ( https://www.bmi.bund.de/SharedDocs/Downloads/DE/Broschueren/2017/vsb-2016.pdf?__blob=publicationFile )
Übrigens interessant, was da zur AfD drinsteht (Nämlich keinerlei böses Wort, sondern [wenn sie denn mal erwähnt wird] entweder als Opfer Linksextremer oder weil sie Rechtsextreme [NPD, der 3. Weg und co.] als "Systemkonform" betrachten und deswegen ablehnen; die AfD wird in keiner Ebene beobachtet. Einfach mal das PDF nach "AfD" durchsuchen und sich die Stellen durchlesen.). 

Aber wenn Du eine Betrachtung der "die LINKE" inkl. Vergangenheit gerne hättest, dann sag ich mal bitteschön: Die Linke/SED – Täuschen, tricksen, lügen: Die TOP 10

Rattenfänger gibt es eben nicht nur im rechtsextremen Sprektrum, sondern auch im diametralen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. September 2017)

Normalerweise halte ich mich ja von politischen Diskussionen ziemlich fern, bin aber über ein Video von (einem begnadeten Kabarettisten) Bodo Wartke gestolpert der in rund 7 Minuten musikalisch untermalt zwar sehr ideologisch aber doch aktuell und treffend so ziemlich alle meine Überzeugungen aufzählt.
Ich will da keine große Diskussion draus machen (was mangels konkreter Inhalte nicht ginge, das ist auch nicht die Intention des Komponisten würde ich sagen), dennoch halte ich das Video inhaltlich und musikalisch für so gut dass es den Klick verdient hat.

Den Kerl könnte man nach der Wahl im (neuen) Bundentag als Eröffnung auftreten lassen.

YouTube


----------



## Taskmaster (13. September 2017)

Naja, träumen darf ein jeder von seiner eigenen kleinen Welt. Nur scheitern sie eben an der Realität, die dann zuweilen doch die Umstände so gestaltet, dass Träume das bleiben, was sie nun mal sind: ein neuronales Feuerwerk während einer temporären Bewusstlosigkeit.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. September 2017)

Oh, du meinst, die würden etwas anderes praktizieren wollen, als sie nur vorgeben? Das ist ja mal etwas völlig neues.

Zu blöd nur, dass alle anderen Parteien genau das machen, während die Linke zwar nur Impulse setzen kann, diese aber in etwa in die Richtung gehen, die sie auch verkündigt. Große Volksparteien hingegen vergessen scheinbar, was sie vor zwei Tagen noch gesagt haben und machen etwas völlig anderes.

Aussagen einzelner Parteimitglieder findest du zuhauf, bei jeder Partei sind irgendwelche Deppen dabei, die mit dem Kurs der Partei gar nicht übereinstimmen. Gleiches Speil bei Vermögensverschleierung etc.

Die Seriosität des Verfassungsschutzes brauchen wir hier glaube ich auch nicht groß zu diskutieren.


----------



## Taskmaster (13. September 2017)

Was für einzelne? https://www.verfassungsschutz.niede...ssungsschutzbericht_2016_Linksextremismus.pdf
Allein in der KPF, SL und AKL sammeln sich fast 3000 Personen. 
Und hier geht es nicht um "das eine erzählen, das andere machen", sondern um eine kritische Masse mit hohem Einfluss in einer Partei, die offen die Demokratie abschaffen möchte und die momentan desolate Lage nutzt, um auf Menschenfang zu gehen (Den Flyer solltest Du Dir wirklich ausnahmsweise mal vollständig geben, auch wenn es schwer fällt.). Es ist eine Partei, die tatsächlich offen Gewalt fordert und fördert. Man versteckt sich ja nicht mal, der VS zieht sich nichts aus der Nase. Die schreiben das sogar ganz offen in ihre politischen Leitlinien.
Du hast Dich scheinbar wieder tapfer geweigert, die Quellen zu studieren. Nichts sehen, nichts hören, trotzdem befürworten?

Du solltest Dich da dringend mal etwas schlau machen. Denn das sind definitiv nicht die "Guten".

Mal so ganz generell: G20-Krawalle und die Linke: Mitlaufer der Gewalt - Jan Fleischhauer - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. September 2017)

Oh, du meinst, 5% der Mitglieder sind eine kritische Masse? Und wo fördert die Partei offen Gewalt? So weit ich weiß, hat man sich auch nach G20 von Gewalttaten distanziert (der Link geht natürlich mit keiner Silbe auf die Partei ein, sondern spricht nur von Linksextremismus, das ist nicht das gleiche).

Wo wird da auf Menschenfang gegangen? Nicht mehr als jede andere Gruppe auch. Genauso gut könnte man behaupten, die CDU geht in Altersheimen auf Menschenfang.


----------



## Poulton (14. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> die AfD wird in keiner Ebene beobachtet.


Plattformen und Personen der AfD werden vom Verfassungsschutz,  wobei man da wieder zwischen dem Bundesamt und den einzelnen  Landesämtern unterscheiden muss, beobachtet: 
AfD: Verfassungsschutz nimmt "Patriotische Plattform" ins Visier - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Rechtsextremismus: Sachsens Verfassungsschutz beobachtet AfD-Mitglieder | ZEIT ONLINE
AfD-Politiker werden vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet
Verfassungsschutz: Kontakte zu "Identitaren" machen AfD-Mitglieder verdachtig - Politik - Tagesspiegel
...



Taskmaster schrieb:


> (den DWN-Link genau lesen).


DWN, das sagt ja wohl alles.
Deutsche Wirtschafts Nachrichten – Psiram
Medienkompetenz für Einsteiger: Deutsche Wirtschafts Nachrichten  netzpolitik.org
â€‹Wie seriös sind die â€žDeutschen Wirtschafts Nachrichtenâ€œ? - VICE



> Die LINKE (und das war nicht der einzige Versuch der Manipulation)


ZDFinfo-Doku „Radikale von Links“: Nur ein Experte?


PS: Der Hass zieht in den Bundestag ~ Amadeu Antonio Stiftung


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. September 2017)

Bei aller (berechtiger) Kritik an DWN, aber ein Vice-Artikel darüber welche Seite seriös ist? Das entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Komik.

Und zum Link der Amadeu Antonio Stiftung. Eine Stiftung die von einer ehemaligen Stasi IM geführt wird und dabei helfen soll nach eigenem Gutdünken Beiträge im Internet zu löschen? 

Auch sehr seriös.


----------



## Poulton (14. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wo wird da auf Menschenfang gegangen? Nicht mehr als jede andere Gruppe auch. Genauso gut könnte man behaupten, die CDU geht in Altersheimen auf Menschenfang.


Ich werde mittlerweile die Vermutung nicht los, dass für einige der hier Anwesenden selbst der DGB, verschiedene andere Dachverbände von Gewerkschaften sowie verbandsunabhängige Gewerkschaften, linksextreme* Organisation sind.

*= plus verschiedene andere Zuschreibung, wenn sie einen Blick in deren Satzung werfen, z.B. die des DGB:


Spoiler






> [...]
> -setzen sich für die Verwirklichung der Geschlechterdemokratie und der gleichberechtigten Teilhabe von Frauen und Männern in allen Betrieben und Verwaltungen, in Wirtschaft, Gesellschaft und Politik, auch unter Anwendung der Strategie des Gender-Mainstreaming, ein;
> – werden aktiv Diskriminierung in Wirtschaft, Staat und Gesellschaft aus Gründen des Geschlechts, rassistischer Zuschreibungen, der ethnischen Herkunft, der Religion oder der Weltanschauung, einer Behinderung, des Alters oder der sexuellen Ausrichtung bekämpfen;
> [...]
> ...


DGB - Bundesvorstand | Satzung und Programm



Edit: Und wenn man schonmal bei Gewerkschaften ist: ver.di – Wahlprufsteine Gesundheit und Pflege


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. September 2017)

„Die Partei“ schockiert mit makaberem Fluchtlings-Plakat | Thuringer Allgemeine

Auch wenn ich DIE PARTEI nicht wählen werde, aber gutes Plakat


----------



## azzih (14. September 2017)

Die CDU geht auch wirklich in Altersheimen auf Stimmenfang. Hab früher selbst mal Nebenjob im Altersheim gejobbt und da sind diese CDU Vertreter vor jeder Wahl gekommen mit ihren Zetteln und Merch und haben den großflächig an die Leute verteilt und vollgequatscht. Schon ein bissl unethisch, wenn man bedenkt das ca. 70% dieser Leute eigentlich geistig nicht so wirklich in der Lage sind eine Wahlentscheidung beurteilen zu können. Gut wahrscheinlich wählen die meisten da aus Tradition eh seit jeher CDU, aber bissl Geschmäckle hatte das Ganze schon.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. September 2017)

Für etwas zu werben, ist ja nicht verboten. Am Ende des Tages trifft ja jeder selbst die Wahl.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (14. September 2017)

Wie azzih schon schreibt, dürfte da nicht mehr jeder geistig so fit sein, wirklich eine Wahl treffen zu können. Aus dem Grund dürfen Kinder z.B. noch nicht wählen.


----------



## Taskmaster (14. September 2017)

@plutoniumsulfat 
Ach wenn es doch nur so einfach wäre. Aber nein, es sind eben nicht nur 5%. Es ist auch ein großer Unterschied, ob jemand nur ein Parteibuch besitzt und ansonsten quasi inaktiv ist oder ob man aktiv den Weg der Partei gestaltet. Letzteres ist bei den (durch den Verfassungsschutz beobachteten) "Tochterfirmen" (denn nichts anderes sind diese Plattformen und dienen dazu, die "Mutter" gesellschaftsfähig erscheinen zu lassen) der Fall.
Und wie das bei solchen Konstrukten der Fall ist, spannen diese Tochterfirmen dann das Netz zu den noch unappetitlicheren Schmuddelkindern, mit denen man sich eigentlich noch viel weniger blicken lassen kann.
(Zitat) *"Außerhalb der Linkspartei arbeitet die KPF eng mit der DKP zusammen. So besucht immer ein Vertreter der DKP die Bundeskonferenz und umgekehrt ist die KPF stets zu den Parteitagen der DKP eingeladen."*
Es gibt (wie auch bereits verlinkt) neben den drei von mir genannten noch 5(!) weitere Unterorganisationen der "die LINKE", die unter Beobachtung stehen und sich ebenfalls wie eine Krake mit den anderen linksextremen Organisationen vernetzt haben.

Die "die LINKE" ist nicht das politische Spiegelbild zur AfD, sie ist das des 3. Wegs oder der NPD.

Zum Thema Menschenfang hatte ich doch extra den Flyer dagelassen. Sag mir doch bitte, was ich tun kann, damit Du endlich Quellen ansiehst? Ich kann hier nicht alles reinkopieren.

Linksextreme nutzen das Thema Flüchtlinge genauso wie Rechtsextreme. Nur eben genau umgekehrt. Man hat gemerkt, dass man mit dem Thema in die Bevölkerung diffundieren und ideologische Keime setzen kann:


> *Aktuelle Kampagnenthemen*
> Die Flüchtlingssituation und die Kriege
> im Nahen Osten und in Nordafrika haben
> in den letzten Jahren neben dem „Antifaschismus“
> ...



Diese Leute haben kein Interesse an einer funktionierenden Demokratie. Diese Leute interessieren sich eigentlich auch nicht für Flüchtlinge, sondern nur für ihre eigenen Interessen.

@Poulton
Ich hatte genau auf diesen Post gehofft (danke, dass Du so berechenbar bist), denn ich hatte versäumt, Dir auf den Quatsch zu antworten, als Du ihn vor einigen Tagen gebracht hattest.
So, und nun setzt Du Dich mal hin und erarbeitest Dir, was es bedeutet, wenn ein Journalist Artikel im KONJUNKTIV verfasst.
Was es tatsächlich (auch rechtlich) bedeutet, wenn sich der Verfassungsschutz angeblich "sorgen würde", "ins Visier nimmt", wenn Personen angeblich "verdächtig werden" und dann am Ende im Verfassungsschutzbericht kein einziges Wort auftaucht. Diese Einzelpersonenbeobachtungen würde ich auch der "die LINKE" problemlos zugestehen. Die gibt es da übrigens auch, werden im Verfassungsschutzbericht aber auch nicht weiter aufgeführt.
Dass irgendwo im tiefsten Bayern 1-2 über die Stränge schlagen... geschenkt. Das mag sein, hat aber dann in dieser geringen Zahl tatsächlich nichts mit einer Partei zu tun, denn tatsächlich ist es unglaublich schwer, solche Einzelpersonen tatsächlich loszuwerden (Ganz im Gegensatz zu ganzen Plattformen, die man einfach schließen könnte, wenn man denn wollte). Das weiß auch der Verfassungsschutz, weswegen er deswegen der Partei keinerlei Negativerwähnung zukommen lässt.
Ganz generell sind alle ach so dringenden und quasi unerlässlichen Prüfungen des Verfassungsschutzes, die durch Medien und Politik herbeigeschrieben wurden, ganz kleinlaut mit einem Negativbefund eingestellt worden. Inkl. aller Anzeigen (auch gegen Höcke).

Und dass das alles so ist, die medial groß beschworene Gefahr der "bösen Rechten AfD'ler" nüchtern und neutral betrachtet (zumindest in den Behörden und für die Justiz) gar keine ist und man als Linksextreme trotz aller Kampagnen als das behandelt wird,
 was man ist: nämlich der tatsächliche und sprichwörtliche "Wolf im Schafspelz", ärgert diese ungemein.
Denn am Ende bleibt der Unterschied eben:


> „Die AfD ist kein Beobachtungsobjekt, sie sitzt in der Bürgerschaft, sie sitzt im parlamentarischen Kontrollausschuss und kontrolliert mich. Und ich war auf Einladungen von SPD, Grünen, FDP und der CDU schon auf mehreren Veranstaltungen von Fraktionen und Parteien.“ Selbst den „Ring Christlich-Demokratischer Studenten“, den CDU-Studierendenverbund, hat Voß in Hamburg besucht.





> Die Jugendorganisation der Linken gehöre allerdings zu den vom Hamburger Verfassungsschutz und anderen Verfassungsschutzämtern Deutschlands wegen der Unterstützung verfassungsfeindlicher Bestrebungen beobachteten Organisationen.



Und zum Abschluss schnappst Du Dir exemplarisch mal die Amadeu Antonio Stiftung. Googelst ein wenig, ergründest, wer oder was Anetta Kahane ist (und was sie unter dem Namen "Victoria" von 1974 bis 1982 so trieb und warum ihr Führungsoffizier Mölneck so erfreut darüber gewesen ist, weil sie "ehrlich und zuverlässig" berichtete und auch "Personen belastet" habe).

Und von der Taz fangen wir mal gar nichht erst an. Das ist ja faktisch der linke "Stürmer", der gerne so schöne Dinge postuliert wie zum Beispiel die Texte vom armen Deniz Yücel und vertritt ganz offen linksradikale Positionen (inkl. Aufruf zur Gewalt). 

Dass die sich nicht gegen die eigenen Leute stellen, sollte klar sein?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. September 2017)

Solange es nicht ungesetzlich ist und diese Leute ihr Wahlrecht haben, ist es halt so. Steht doch den anderen Parteien frei, auch auf Wählerfang zu gehen.


----------



## Taskmaster (14. September 2017)

Solange sie es nicht mit dem Hintergedanken tun, die Menschen ideologisch umzuerziehen und dann die Demokratie zu beseitigen, klar.
Nur ist das leider bei "die LINKE" und ihren Unterorganisationen der Fall.
Natürlich haben sie sich ihr Konstrukt geschickt zusammengebastelt (Kunststück, sind ja genug Mitglieder vorhanden, die früher bei der Stasi und co, tätig waren, sich mit Unterwanderung also 1A auskennen).
So hat man dem Verfassungsschutz die Handhabe genommen, die "Mutter" zu beobachten und eine gesellschaftliche Ächtung/Stigmatisierung (scheinbar sehr erfolgreich) vermieden. Denn welcher Wähler hat denn Bock/Lust/Zeit, sich mit der Gesamtstruktur einer Partei zu beschäftigen?
Und in diesem Rahmen passt dann auch die Forderung nach der Abschaffung des Verfassungsschutzes (der mitnichten etwas mit dem NSU zu tun hat; dieser Fall ist quasi ein argumentatives Geschenk, das vom Himmel gefallen ist; die Abschaffung wird seit der Erstbeobachtung der Partei postuliert). Sobald dieser fallen würde, würde die "Mutter" ihre "Töchter" quasi von heut auf morgen wieder einverleiben.


----------



## OField (14. September 2017)

Wieso endet eigentlich jeder Thread in absurden Verschwörungstheorien?


----------



## Poulton (14. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Und zum Abschluss schnappst Du Dir exemplarisch mal die Amadeu Antonio Stiftung.


Ansgar Lange, ein Rechtsausleger der CDU, der schonmal mit der AfD Händchen hält und ebensowenig Probleme damit hat, für neurechte und salonfaschistische Zeitungen und Portale zu schreiben.
Dazu passt:


> Viele rechtsextreme und rechtskonservative Akteure hätten sich wegen  „punktueller gemeinsamer Interessen“ gegen die AAS engagiert, weil diese  „erfolgreich gegen die weitere Verbreitung rechter Propaganda“ arbeite.


Amadeu Antonio Stiftung – Wikipedia

Das erinnert mich an die VT die hier öfters mal von Truthern, Wahmicheln und Co. verbreitet wird, dass die Amadeu Antonio Stiftung, Wikipedia, Psiram, GWUP, ... Teil eines angeblichen Denunziantennetzwerk von Linksextremen  und Antideutschen sein soll, die selber wiederrum von  Israel und den USA gesteuert werden.



> Googelst ein wenig, ergründest, wer oder was Anetta Kahane ist


Amadeu-Antonio-Stiftung: Streit um die Stasi-Vergangenheit von Anetta Kahane - Politik - Tagesspiegel
Das liest sich dann doch etwas anders, vorallem von 2016 und nicht 2003.



> Denis Yucel


Und was ist an dem Artikel so verwerflich? Der hat Popcorn-Garantie, da rechtsaußen wieder am toben sein wird.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> So hat man dem Verfassungsschutz die Handhabe genommen, die "Mutter" zu  beobachten und eine gesellschaftliche Ächtung/Stigmatisierung (scheinbar  sehr erfolgreich) vermieden. Denn welcher Wähler hat denn  Bock/Lust/Zeit, sich mit der Gesamtstruktur einer Partei zu  beschäftigen?


Ob es vielleicht auch daran liegen könnte, dass die Linkspartei im Zuge  der Agenda 2010 einen starken Zuwachs aus Reihen von Gewerkschaften und  "klassischen" Sozialdemokraten bekommen hat, welche die Mitgliederstruktur nachhaltig verändert hat? Es gibt ja auch so einige führende Gewerkschafter  die Mitglied der Linkspartei sind. Und wenn man mal einen Blick in die Linkspartei werfen würde, würde man auch feststellen, dass es dort eben auch entsprechende Konflikte und Reibereien zwischen den eben von mir genannten gibt und den von dir genannten vom Verfassungsschutz beobachteten Plattformen gibt.
Siehe u.a.: http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/wahlp...-vor-ihrem.724.de.html?dram:article_id=388236


Spoiler






> Und es gibt eben eine Kontroverse innerhalb der Partei, da geht es so im  Kern darum: vertritt man so das klassische postmaterialistische Milieu,  wo das Akademikerproletariat, die Gentrifizierungstheoretiker mit  verbunden sind, wo es um das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen usw. geht –  und die eher materialistische Ebene, die klassischen Fragen von  Arbeiterbewegung und Arbeiterpolitik."
> Junge, intellektuelle Stadtlinke auf der einen, organisierte Arbeiter  und Arbeitslose auf der anderen Seite. Und das vor dem anderen  Grundkonflikt der Linken: derjenigen, die Veränderungen durch Reformen  erreichen wollen und jene, so Hoff: "Die der Auffassung sind, dass  dieser Kapitalismus nicht reformierbar ist und dass das Maximum, was man  tun kann ist, im Widerstand geringere Verschlechterungen abzutrotzen."


----------



## Taskmaster (14. September 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheorien


Na dann schieß mal los. Welche sind das?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ansgar Lange, ein Rechtsausleger der CDU, der schonmal mit der AfD Händchen hält und ebensowenig Probleme damit hat, für neurechte und salonfaschistische Zeitungen und Portale zu schreiben.



Man könnte auch einfach sagen, er ist ein konservativer Politiker, der Politik für sein Volk macht. Aber damit macht man sich bei linken ja prinzipiell verdächtig.



Poulton schrieb:


> Amadeu-Antonio-Stiftung: Streit um die Stasi-Vergangenheit von Anetta Kahane - Politik - Tagesspiegel
> Das liest sich dann doch etwas anders, vorallem von 2016 und nicht 2003.



Anetta Kahane - wieviel Hass braucht ein Mensch, um Stasi zu werden?

Danke, aber eine Frau Kahane ist denkbar ungeeinget. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Und was ist an dem Artikel so verwerflich? Der hat Popcorn-Garantie, da rechtsaußen wieder am toben sein wird.



Und hätte jemand statt Deutsche, irgendeine andere Nation genommen, wärst du doch wieder einer der ersten der "Rassist, Rassist" rufen würde.


----------



## Taskmaster (14. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ansgar Lange, ein rechtsausleger der CDU, der schonmal mit der AfD Hündchen hült der und ebensowenig Probleme damit hat, für neurechte und salonfaschistische Zeitungen und Portale zu schreiben.



Allein an Deinem Vokabular bemerke ich, dass Du gar kein einfacher Wähler bist, sondern jemand, der sich in den Kreisen der LINKEN bewegt. Deswegen bin ich eigentlich kaum verwundert. Obwohl ich tatsächlich doch ein wenig gehofft hatte, dass Argumente durchdringen könnten... Tun sie aber nicht. Also ehrlich: jetzt gibt es schon AfD-CDU-händchenhaltende, salonfaschistische Nazis? Sind eigentlich alle Nazis, die etwas gegen die LINKE und ihre (extremistischen) Anhänger sagen? Das soll den Artikel entwerten? Nein, sorry.
Ansgar Lange ist ein Konservativer. Mit dem billige Versuch, jemanden mundtot zu machen, weil er nicht links ist, hast Du zwar wunderschön die Diskussionskultur der "die LINKE" demonstriert, aber eben nichts widerlegt.
Wenn sich jemand durch den eigenen Lebenslauf tatsächlich disqualifiziert, dann ehemalige Stasi- und SED-Kader.



Poulton schrieb:


> Dazu passt:
> Das erinnert mich an die VT die hier öfters mal von Truthern, Wahmicheln und Co. verbreitet wird, dass die Amadeu Antonio Stiftung, Wikipedia, Psiram, GWUP, ... Teil eines angeblichen Denunziantennetzwerk von Linksextremen und Antideutschen sein soll, die selber wiederrum von Israel und den USA gesteuert werden.



Die Selbstdarstellung der Stiftung ist wohlbekannt. Nur ist sie eben nicht das, was sie vorgibt zu sein. 
Thomas de Maiziere, der Rassismus, die Antifa und die Amadeu Antonio Stiftung - Deus ex Machina
Spätestens nach ihrem Internetpranger sollte jedem klar sein, woher der Wind weht.
Wir fordern unseren gerechten Anteil am Denunziations-Portal
Und keine Sorge, dass die LINKE oder nahestehende Organisationen aus Israel gesteuert werden, glauben wirklich nur solche erwähnten Vögel.
Links und Israelfreunde schließt sich faktisch so gut wie aus.
Antisemitismus in der Linkspartei – haGalil
Antizionismus: Wo die Linke ist, sind Israelfeinde nicht weit - WELT
Linke spielt Antisemitismus-Problem herunter
Antisemitismus-Debatte in der Linken - Offener Hass, tiefe Scham



Poulton schrieb:


> Amadeu-Antonio-Stiftung: Streit um die Stasi-Vergangenheit von Anetta Kahane - Politik - Tagesspiegel
> Das liest sich dann doch etwas anders, vorallem von 2016 und nicht 2003.


Was hat das Alter des Artikels mit den Vorgängen zu tun? Hat man mittlerweile Zeitmaschinen erfunden, durch die Verhaltensweisen verändert werden können? Zumal wieder von einer Tageszeitung, die sich auch nicht zu fein ist, Linksextremen einfach mal "Danke!" zu sagen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Und was ist an dem Artikel so verwerflich? Der hat Popcorn-Garantie, da rechtsauÃŸen wieder am toben sein wird.


Jau, die Freude über das Aussterben anderer Völker und das Transportieren von Hass und Hetze ist - wenn es von Links kommt - eine Popcorn-Garantie.
Bei einem solchen Gedankengut ist es auch kein Wunder, dass der Verfassungsschutz Euch ganz besonders lieb hat.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Für etwas zu werben, ist ja nicht verboten. Am Ende des Tages trifft ja jeder selbst die Wahl.



Wo ist aber die Grenze zwischen werben und beeinflussen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. September 2017)

Ist nicht jede Werbung ein Versuch der Beeinflussung?


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist nicht jede Werbung ein Versuch der Beeinflussung?



Es ist ein Unterschied, ob du für etwas wirbst oder direkt jemanden beeinflusst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. September 2017)

Wenn ich einen Vortrag über eine Partei halte und ihre ganze Vorzüge aufzähle und am Ende sage "Darum wähle Partei XYZ" ist das eine Werbung. Und meine Absicht war es, die Leute zu beeinflussen.

Sehe das Problem nicht. Solange es keine Beweise gibt, dass die CDU (oder jede andere Partei) etwas strafbares gemacht hat, muss man damit leben. Fertig.

________________________________________________________________________

Die SPD haut mal wieder einen raus:

Abschiebung nach Afghanistan? SPD-Politiker kritisiert Regierung heftig

Man könne Straftäter nicht nach Afghanistan abschieben, es wäre so "unsicher".

•  Getotete und verletzte Zivilisten in Afghanistan bis 2016 | Statistik

Letztes Jahr starben in Afghanistan 3.498 Zivilisten bei Kampfhandlungen. Die Bevölkerung Afghanistan liegt bei ca. 33 Mio. Menschen. D.h. ca. 0,01% aller Afghanen fielen Kampfhandlungen zum Opfer, heißt im Umkehrschluss 99,98% der Afghanen taten es nicht.

Ist ja ein hochgefährliches Land. Wie halten die 33. Mio das nur aus?

Immerhin der bayrische Innenminister hat den Menschenverstand noch nicht verloren:



> Bayerns Innenminister Joachim Herrmann (CSU) kritisierte, es sei nicht nachvollziehbar, wenn Organisationen wie Pro Asyl selbst die Abschiebung Schwerkrimineller verhindern wollten. „Dafür habe ich null Verständnis. Jemand, der vermeintlich Schutz vor Verfolgung und Krieg bei uns sucht und dann so eine schändliche Tat wie eine Vergewaltigung begeht, hat bei uns nichts zu suchen.“



Allerdings sollte sich Herr Herrmann auch mal um sein Bundesland kümmern. Dort sind die Zahlen von Vergewaltigungen massiv gestiegen, insbesondere durch Zuwanderer.


----------



## Poulton (14. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Allein an Deinem Vokabular bemerke ich, dass Du gar kein einfacher Wähler bist, sondern jemand, der sich in den Kreisen der LINKEN bewegt.


Leg dir schonmal ein Schnäuztuch parat: Ich bin weder in der Linkspartei, noch bin ich in deren Umfeld aktiv, noch in irgendeiner anderen Partei, aber in einer Gewerkschaft.



> Obwohl ich tatsächlich doch ein wenig gehofft hatte, dass Argumente durchdringen könnten...


Wenn ich mir deine Beiträge so anschaue, dann sind die angeblichen Argumente, meistens nur irgendwelche Kommentare und Meinungen, häufig auch noch von Blogs ala Achse und Tichys.



> Mit dem billige Versuch, jemanden mundtot zu machen, weil er nicht links  ist, hast Du zwar wunderschön die Diskussionskultur der "die LINKE"  demonstriert, aber eben nichts widerlegt.


Da kann man auch weiterhin am rechten Rand von den Besten der Besten lernen: jungle-world.com - Archiv - 32/2016 - Inland - Rechte und prorussische Propagandisten versuchen, Gegner einzuschuchtern



> jetzt gibt es schon AfD-CDU-händchenhaltende, salonfaschistische Nazis?


Du solltest lesen was ich geschrieben habe. Der Mann ist einer vom rechten Rand der CDU, und wenn man sich anschaut wo er so alles schreibt:


> Er schreibt für verschiedene Zeitungen und Zeitschriften [...]die _Junge Freiheit_[SUP][5][/SUP] [...] _eigentümlich frei_,[SUP][7][/SUP] _Die Freie Welt_[SUP][8][/SUP] [...]


+ das Querfrontblatt Compact: https://www.google.de/search?q=site...x-b&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=B5m6WZuZKKbH8AeSwIHoBQ
Da ist händchenhalten mit der AfD und schreiben für neurechte und salonfaschistische Zeitungen nicht unpassend.



> Links und Israelfreunde schließt sich faktisch so gut wie aus.


http://www.juedische-allgemeine.de/article/view/id/1157
etc.
Auch die so viel geschmähte Amadeu-Antonio-Stiftung kritisiert regelmäßig den Antisemitismus, der in Teilen(!) der Linken vorkommt und verklärt es nicht zu einer "_missglückten Meinungsäußerung zum Nahostkonflikt_" und veranstaltet jährlich die Aktionswochen gegen Antisemitismus.


Und weil es an der Stelle mal wieder passt: 


> [...]
> Du musst ein Deutscher sein, wenn du in diese Kneipen gehst
> Und immerzu betonen, dass es den Deutschen ******** geht
> Sie würden überfremdet, weil Flüchtlinge kämen
> ...


----------



## Taskmaster (14. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Leg dir schonmal ein Schnäuztuch parat: Ich bin weder in der Linkspartei, noch bin ich in deren Umfeld aktiv, noch in irgendeiner anderen Partei, aber in einer Gewerkschaft.


Schwerlich zu glauben bei Deiner Wortwahl, die doch recht Szenetypisch ist. Aber auch wenn es keine Schutzbehauptung ist: Menschen, die den Schuss nicht gehört haben, gibt es eben auch.


Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir deine Beiträge so anschaue, dann sind die angeblichen Argumente, meistens nur irgendwelche Kommentare und Meinungen, häufig auch noch von Blogs ala Achse und Tichys.


Süß. Also hast Du tatsächlich nie die Quellen gesichtet, die ich benutze. Ganz besonders in diesem Fall war es mir doch recht wichtig, nicht nur journalistische Quellen, sondern auch Behörden zu rezitieren (und es sogar extra einfach gemacht, indem ich nach den langen Verfassungsschutzberichten den verkürzten Flyer des Niedersächsischen Verfassungsschutzes bemühte).
Blogs verlinke ich übrigens so gut wie gar nicht (mir fällt gerade gar kein Beispiel außer Deus ex Machina ein [gehört zur Frankfurter Allgemeinen Zeitung; schwerlich eine unseriöse Quelle und ist seit 8 Jahren quasi eine Institution). Was soll man gegen Henryk Broder und seine Achse haben? Ist er Dir zu jüdisch oder was? Könnte zumindest sein, denn ihn stören vor allem (Zitat) "der linke Antisemit, der bürgerliche Salonsozialist, den als Antizionisten getarnten Antisemiten". Und trotz der Kampagnen gegen Tichy, ist der Mann hochangesehen (u.a. Vorsitzender der Ludwig-Erhard-Stiftung und Mitbegründer von Xing).
Ich weiß, dass diese Leute vielen Linken ein Dorn im Auge sind, weil sie sich nicht einschüchtern lassen und schwerlich zu diskreditieren sind (was natürlich niemanden davon abhält, es nicht trotzdem immer wieder zu versuchen, gelingt nur einfach nicht so, wie man es sich wünscht.).
Also netter Versuch der Verunglimpfung. Hat halt nichts mit der Realität zu tun, nech? Aber das stört links der Mitte wohl sehr viele nicht.



Poulton schrieb:


> Da kann man auch weiterhin am rechten Rand von den Besten der Besten lernen: jungle-world.com - Archiv - 32/2016 - Inland - Rechte und prorussische Propagandisten versuchen, Gegner einzuschuchtern


Dein Link funktioniert bei mir nicht. Muss er aber auch gar nicht, denn ich habe die Quelle gesehen und wieder ist diese (gelinde gesagt) dubios und politisch stark negativ Vorgeprägt.


> Regelmäßig kommen auch Autoren zu Wort, die dem politischen Spektrum der Antideutschen zugerechnet werden. Einerseits wird die Jungle World von der allgemein als „antideutsch“ eingestuften Zeitschrift Bahamas häufig kritisiert, andererseits wurde die Zeitschrift u. a. vom Verfassungsschutz des Landes Brandenburg im Jahr 2005 als eine der wichtigsten Publikationen des antideutschen Spektrums eingestuft.
> 
> In einer Antwort auf eine parlamentarische Anfrage verwies das Bundesfamilienministerium im Januar 2012 auf „Hinweise auf Veranstaltungen aus dem linksextremistischen Spektrum“ in der Jungle World, dort „werden regelmäßig unter anderem Fragestellungen des linksextremistischen antideutschen Spektrums aufgegriffen“


Weißt Du übrigens, wer Putin ganz doll lieb hat? Seit jeher? Genau, die LINKE. Weil die SED da noch aus jeder Pore quillt. 

/edit: nun geht der Link und: 
Tjo, nichts anderes erwartet. Und dann auch noch mit dem "Recherchebüro Correctiv"... Wow. Du lebst echt in einer linken Blase. Bekommst Du eigentlich auch noch andere Medien unter die Nase? Wenn nicht, vielleicht mal unbubble verwenden.


Poulton schrieb:


> Du solltest lesen was ich geschrieben habe. Der Mann ist einer vom rechten Rand der CDU, und wenn man sich anschaut wo er so alles schreibt:
> 
> + das Querfrontblatt Compact: https://www.google.de/search?q=site...x-b&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=B5m6WZuZKKbH8AeSwIHoBQ
> Da ist händchenhalten mit der AfD und schreiben für neurechte und salonfaschistische Zeitungen nicht unpassend.


Habe ich. Also: Was für ein rechter Rand in der CDU? Es gab nie einen "rechten Rand" in der CDU. Nicht mal in der CSU. Dein Link geht übrigens wieder nicht.
Und was soll an diesen Zeitschriften falsch sein? Wenn es linke Medien gibt, warum darf es keine konservativen/rechten geben? Selbst Dunja Hayali hat der Jungen Freiheit ein Interview gegeben.
Es ist halt schon sehr befremdlich, wie dieses linke Weltbild, das angeblich so tolerant ist, darauf besteht, als einziges legitim zu sein. 

Ach, ganz vergessen... der Verfassungsschutz erklärt es:


> *Was wollen Linksextremisten?*
> *Linksextremisten verabsolutieren die aufklärerischen Werte Freiheit
> und Gleichheit. Sie verfolgen das Ziel, den demokratischen
> Rechtsstaat zu überwinden und durch eine klassenlose (Marxismus)
> ...





Poulton schrieb:


> http://www.juedische-allgemeine.de/article/view/id/1157
> etc.


Was für ein etc.? Ja, nach der starken Kritik haben sich einige wenige zusammengetan, die zumindest ein wenig "für Israel" sind. Das ist aber wahrlich die Minderheit, die Sache wird von der Parteiführung unterm Deckel gehalten. Verlinkungen siehe oben. Für mich ist das reine politische Taktik. Denn wie in meinen Verlinkungen mehrfach beschrieben, gibt es keinerlei Sanktion für Antisemitische Äußerungen oder Aktivitäten. Warum wohl? Weil dann >3/4 der Partei herausfliegen müssten.
Die Nähe der Linken zu Palästina und auch dem Iran ist unter Linken legendär und schwerlich zu leugnen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Auch die so viel geschmähte Amadeu-Antonio-Stiftung kritisiert regelmäßig den Antisemitismus, der in Teilen(!) der Linken vorkommt und verklärt es nicht zu einer "_missglückten Meinungsäußerung zum Nahostkonflikt_" und veranstaltet jährlich die Aktionswochen gegen Antisemitismus.


Ach, so ein Quark. Ich kenne die relativierenden Broschüren dieser Stiftung und deren Versuche, das Bild der Linken nach außen zu verändern. 
https://www.amadeu-antonio-stiftung.de/w/files/pdfs/aas-israelfeindschaft.pdf

Und so sieht es dann aus, wenn die "Linksjugend Solid" nach einer pro-Hamas Demonstration Juden durch die Straßen jagt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zoukXdlOvE
Eine Demonstration gegen den Gaza-Krieg in Essen mit prominenter Beteiligung von Linke-Politikern hat eine neue Antisemitismus-Debatte in der Partei ausgelöst.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKszfC18dsQ


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2017)

Nicht schlecht, laut Deutschlandtrend Umfrage liegt die SPD nur noch bei 20%.
Das doch eine Leistung, neuer Tiefststandrekord. 

Deutschlandtrend: SPD nur noch acht Prozentpunkte vor AfD

Vieleicht schaffen sie es dann 2021 auf 15% und bis 2025, bzw. ggf. auch 2026, auf unter 10%.


----------



## Poulton (14. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Henryk Broder und seine Achse


Broder war mal größtenteils lesbar und die Achse teilweise aber das ist auch schon mindestens 5 bis 6 Jahre her. Seitdem geht es nur noch bergab.
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass sowohl die Achse als auch Tichys Blogs sind.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Tichy





> Als Vorstandsvorsitzender der Ludwig-Erhard-Stiftung, Vorstandsmitglied der Aktionsgemeinschaft Soziale Marktwirtschaft, Kuratoriumsmitglied der Friedrich-August-von-Hayek-Stiftung und Mitglied der Mont Pelerin Society ist er einer der führenden Strippenzieher neoliberaler Netzwerke, der seine politischen Vorstellungen auf seiner Plattform und in einer Vielzahl von Medien zur Geltung bringt. Tichy schreibt regelmäßig Kommentare in Zeitungen (z. B. in "Bild am Sonntag" die Wirtschaftskolumne) und ist bei vielen Diskussionsrunden und Talkshows in Rundfunk und Fernsehen als Botschafter wirtschaftsliberaler Vorstellungen präsent.[2] Tichy unterhält enge Beziehungen zur Initiative Neue Soziale Marktwirtschaft (INSM), einer Lobbyorganisation der Arbeitgeber.


Roland Tichy – Lobbypedia



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ludwig-Erhard-Stiftung





> In den Stellungnahmen der Stiftung finden sich keine Aufforderungen zu sozialer Rücksichtsnahme oder gar zu staatlichen sozialen Korrekturen. Vielmehr wird im Einklang mit vielen anderen neoliberalen Denkfabriken und Netzwerken der Markt als Allheilmittel propagiert, den es gilt, mit Privatisierungen und Deregulierungen möglichst weitgehend durchzusetzen.


Ludwig-Erhard-Stiftung – Lobbypedia



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Tjo, nichts anderes erwartet. Und dann auch noch mit dem "Recherchebüro Correctiv"...


Ganz egal ob schmuddelige Antiimps mit Pali-Schal, Neue Rechte, Kremlins oder Truther: Sobald der Name Soros fällt, brennt die Hütte. 



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Habe ich. Also: Was für ein rechter Rand in der CDU? Es gab nie einen "rechten Rand" in der CDU. Nicht mal in der CSU.


Erika Steinbach, Alfred Dregger, Martin Hohmann, um nur ein paar bekannte Namen zu nennen. Dann gab es 1999 noch die unsägliche "Abstimmen gegen Ausländer"-Kampagne der hessischen CDU, sowie in den 80er Jahren Kohl in Bitburg, was an Geschichtsvergessenheit kaum zu überbieten ist und leider auch so gut wie nicht kritisiert wurde. 



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Denn wie in meinen Verlinkungen mehrfach beschrieben, gibt es keinerlei Sanktion für Antisemitische Äußerungen oder Aktivitäten.


Das Problem der Linkspartei ist die Zerstrittenheit zwischen den Ost- und Westverbänden. Etwas in der Form gibt es meines Wissens nach bei keiner anderen Partei. Das zeigt auch schon die Bewertung der Verfassungsschutzbehörden der Länder. Denn ein Großteil der Mitglieder der Flügel, die vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet werden, kommt nunmal aus den Westverbänden. Ebenso tummelt sich ein Großteil der antisemitischen Internationale (vgl. auch die Studie von Samuel Salzborn und Sebastian Voigt) in den westdeutschen Landesverbänden.
Aber ich stimme dir in dem Punkt zu: Die antisemitische Internationale gehört abgemahnt und zur Änderung des Verhaltens aufgefordert oder rausgeworfen.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Weil dann >3/4 der Partei herausfliegen müssten.


Und die Quelle für diese Zahlen?


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. September 2017)

Es gab nie einen rechten Rand. Alle Parteien haben ihn, nur die CDU nicht. Was willst du uns erzählen? 

Kennt eigentlich noch jemand den Kanther?


----------



## ARCdefender (14. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, laut Deutschlandtrend Umfrage liegt die SPD nur noch bei 20%.
> Das doch eine Leistung, neuer Tiefststandrekord.


 Und laut dieser Umfrage die AFD auf Platz3 
Ich fange wohl besser schon mal an die Koffer von mir und meiner Familie zu packen.


----------



## Taskmaster (15. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Broder war mal größtenteils lesbar und die Achse teilweise aber das ist auch schon mindestens 5 bis 6 Jahre her. Seitdem geht es nur noch bergab.
> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass sowohl die Achse als auch Tichys Blogs sind.
> Roland Tichy – Lobbypedia


Tichys Einblick ist ein Magazin, das 12 mal im Jahr erscheint und außerdem (wie jede etwas größere Printmedium) einen Online-Auftritt besitzt, auf dem Artikel veröffentlicht werden. Nichts Blog. Du darfst gerne ein Abo abschließen. Die Achse lass ich als Blog gelten, auch wenn man darunter im Allgemeinen etwas anderes versteht. Denn die Artikel sind schon lange nicht mehr auf Blog-Niveau und die Autorenschaft keine unbekannten Größen, die belanglos ungeprüftes in die Welt hinaustragen.
Also ein Blog mehr, ändert aber auch gar nichts daran, dass ich mich weder dort noch anderswo besonders gehäuft bediene (war ja Dein Vorwurf), meine Quellen streue, eben damit niemand (wie Du) unterstellen könnte, ich würde einseitig argumentieren. Deswegen halte ich mich auch von politisch einschlägigen Quellen fern, die zwar oft die "besten" und "reißerischsten" Artikel liefern würden, aber dann eben (wie bei Dir) eine politische Fixierung nahelegen, die ich so eigentlich gar nicht besitze.
Wozu eine "Junge Freiheit" bemühen, wenn die Fehltritte der Linken/Linksextremen so krass sind, dass selbst die eigene Hofpresse (siehe taz, jungle world und co.) einen Herzinfarkt bekommt? Das macht doch gleich viel mehr Spaß. 
Also überzeuge Dich selbst und klick mal die Quellen durch (Süddeutsche, WELT, Spiegel, UNHCR, UN/UNO, Ministerien, Tichy, Achgut, Tagesspiegel, taz, .... alles dabei.). Hättest Du vor dem ersten Wort an mich tun sollen. Jetzt stehste irgendwie doof da. 

Zum Thema Lobby: Hatten wir schon mal. Ja, ganz krass, dass ein Wirtschaftsjournalist Kontakte in die Wirtschaft besitzt. Quasi kaum auszuhalten. Generell ist networking quasi wie Satanismus. Vor allem mit einem Fokus auf Wirtschaft.
Und auch die Beschreibung der Stiftung ist total schlimm (für linksextreme Antikapitalisten vielleicht).
Wirtschaftsliberal... dieser Teufel! 



Poulton schrieb:


> Ganz egal ob schmuddelige Antiimps mit Pali-Schal, Neue Rechte, Kremlins oder Truther: Sobald der Name Soros fällt, brennt die Hütte.


Echt? Noch mal der Versuch, mich in eine solche Ecke zu drängen? Ist das Hilflosigkeit oder... 

Soros ist halt jemand, dem man nicht über den Weg trauen kann. Er wurde weder gewählt noch sonstwie demokratisch legitimiert und nutzt sein Vermögen trotzdem massiv dafür, in Länder, gar gestandene Demokratien einzugreifen und Politik zu machen, Meinungsbildung nach seinen Vorstellungen zu beeinflussen.
Wenn ein angeblich unabhängiges Recherchenetzwerk, das u.a. "Hatespeech" identifizieren soll, von einem solchen Herren finanziert wird, dann ist das nicht weniger kritisch zu sehen, als wenn es Putin oder Trump tun würden. Wobei... die wurden zumindest irgendwann mal gewählt.



Poulton schrieb:


> Erika Steinbach, Alfred Dregger, Martin Hohmann, um nur ein paar bekannte Namen zu nennen. Dann gab es 1999 noch die unsägliche "Abstimmen gegen Ausländer"-Kampagne der hessischen CDU, sowie in den 80er Jahren Kohl in Bitburg, was an Geschichtsvergessenheit kaum zu überbieten ist und leider auch so gut wie nicht kritisiert wurde.


Erika Steinbach ist kein "rechter Rand". Sie ist eine wirklich verdiente Konservative, die nicht versteht, warum die CDU diesen Linksrutsch vollziehen musste (können so einige nicht). Bosbach hat zu diesem Thema alles Nötige gesagt. Die beiden anderen sind auch kein "rechter Rand" sondern Einzelpersonen. Über diese kann man sicherlich streiten, sie waren jedoch nie in einem Flügel oder als Gruppe organisiert. Das gab es in der CDU nicht. Auch nicht in der CSU.
Das ist ein gravierender Unterschied. Wenn es um einzelne Altnazis geht, so kann man das natürlich kaum leugnen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste...eder,_die_nach_Mai_1945_politisch_tätig_waren
Es gab aber nie eine Gruppierung oder eine Masse, die man als "rechten Rand" bezeichnen konnte.

@Oi!Olli 
Was Du meinst, ist ein konservativer/rechter Flügel. Das ist etwas anderes als ein Flügel, der ins Rechtsextreme abgleitet. Diese Feinheiten müssen schon sein.



Poulton schrieb:


> Das Problem der Linkspartei ist die Zerstrittenheit zwischen den Ost- und Westverbänden. Etwas in der Form gibt es meines Wissens nach bei keiner anderen Partei. Das zeigt auch schon die Bewertung der Verfassungsschutzbehörden der Länder. Denn ein Großteil der Mitglieder der Flügel, die vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet werden, kommt nunmal aus den Westverbänden. Ebenso tummelt sich ein Großteil der antisemitischen Internationale (vgl. auch die Studie von Samuel Salzborn und Sebastian Voigt) in den westdeutschen Landesverbänden.
> Aber ich stimme dir in dem Punkt zu: Die antisemitische Internationale gehört abgemahnt und zur Änderung des Verhaltens aufgefordert oder rausgeworfen.


Die Antisemiten tummeln sich überall. MWn. sind es ausgerechnet die Antideutschen, die sich FÜR Israel einsetzen, haben aber quasi nichts mehr in der Szene zu melden.
Naja und gezwungenermaßen die Parteiführung, die wie gesagt schwer daran knabbert, die Israel-/Judenhasser zu zügeln.
Das hat 2-3 Jahre beinahe funktioniert, ist aber auch schon wieder am Aufkochen.


> „Noch nie haben wir eine derartig antisemitisch verhetzte Diskussion in einem vermeintlich linken Bündnis erlebt“


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYv_MFvlMLY



Poulton schrieb:


> Und die Quelle für diese Zahlen?


- Die Art und Weise, wie es zum Antisemitismus-Beschluss kam. http://www.taz.de/!5118818/
(Mehrheiten müssen nicht abgepresst werden. Mehrheiten gewinnen automatisch und drücken Beschlüsse durch.)
- Jede Demo, in der es auch nur irgendwie um Palästina geht. Die LINKE ist da und hetzt.
- Das Verhalten im Bundestag und der Partei insgesamt(siehe z.B.: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilettenaffäre )


> Das Simon-Wiesenthal-Zentrum setzte den Vorfall an vierter Stelle der weltweit schlimmsten antiisraelischen/antisemitischen Vorfälle des Jahres 2014 und betonte, Höger und Groth hätten eine wesentliche Rolle dabei gespielt, Hass auf Israel zu schüren.


- Die Aussagen der Parteimitglieder.
- Bis dato kein einziger Ausschluss von offenen Israel- und/oder Judenhassern (eben weil ein riesiger Teil der Partei ausflippen würde).
Kurz zusammengefasst: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4jZ7xeYA6Q

Noch eben eine Studie (ich sehe gerade, die hattest Du auch gefunden; sei es drum: doppelt hält besser):
http://www.salzborn.de/txt/2011_zfp.pdf



> Studie belegt das Problem der Linken mit dem Zionismus
> 
> Die Studie der Politikwissenschaftler Samuel Salzborn und Sebastian Voigt kam im Jahr 2011 zu dem Ergebnis, dass ein „antizionistischer Antisemitismus“ die „öffentlichkeitswirksamen Positionierungen der Partei“ seit 2010 dominiere.
> 
> ...


http://www.huffingtonpost.de/2014/07/24/linke-antisemitisch-judenhass_n_5616725.html

/Edit
Und ich glaube, ich lass das jetzt mit Dir und übe mich tatsächlich zukünftig in Willensstärke, blende Dich aus. Denn ich finde es wirklich schwer erträglich, mit jemanden zu diskutieren, der Antisemitismus in diesem Ausmaß in einer Linksextremen Partei mit jeder Menge Gruppierungen und Netzwerken, die so weit vom Rand weg sind, dass sie ihn gar nicht mehr sehen können, schönzureden, zu relativieren oder zu verharmlosen versucht.
Mag es aus Unwissen oder Arroganz sein: völlig egal. Nach diesem Diskurs fühle ich mich tatsächlich in etwa so dreckig und angeekelt, als hätte ich einen Chat mit einem NPD-Funktionär gehabt (Hatte ich noch nie, aber schlimmer kann es kaum sein).
Hoffentlich schaffst Du irgendwann den Absprung von dieser Gesinnung und Partei. Links der Mitte gibt es nun wirklich genügend Auswahl (Grüne/SPD/CDU). Die Konservativen haben es da deutlich schwieriger.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. September 2017)

Klar, wer kennt sie nicht, die linke Partei CDU? Logisch, dass die Linke dann linksextrem ist


----------



## Sparanus (15. September 2017)

Warum setzt sich nicht mal jemand richtig dafür ein, dass ein riesiges Budget für den Bau von Infrastruktur freigegeben wird?


----------



## Rolk (15. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, laut Deutschlandtrend Umfrage liegt die SPD nur noch bei 20%.
> Das doch eine Leistung, neuer Tiefststandrekord.
> 
> Deutschlandtrend: SPD nur noch acht Prozentpunkte vor AfD
> ...



Verglichen mit ihren holländischen und französischen Schwesterparteien steht unsere SPD doch hervorragend da. 

Aber mal gucken, 18% sind sicher auch noch drin.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum setzt sich nicht mal jemand richtig dafür  ein, dass ein riesiges Budget für den Bau von Infrastruktur freigegeben  wird?



Aus den selben Gründen weswegen die Infrastruktur kaputt gespart wurde?


----------



## Poulton (15. September 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum setzt sich nicht mal jemand richtig dafür ein, dass ein riesiges Budget für den Bau von Infrastruktur freigegeben wird?


Weil man das Geld lieber für Privatisierung und ÖPP zum Fenster rauswirft.


----------



## Taskmaster (15. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Klar, wer kennt sie nicht, die linke Partei CDU? Logisch, dass die Linke dann linksextrem ist



Möchte irgendwer bezweifeln, dass die Politik der CDU einen krass linken Anstrich besitzt? Quasi SPD in Maßanzügen. Ob Energiewende, Flüchtlingspolitik oder Homoehe... ja sogar der Mindestlohn ist da. Und das alles trotz CDU-Mehrheit. Was ist denn noch wertkonservativ/bürgerlich? Die Finanzpolitik. 
Laut Umfragen sieht das auch der Wähler so:
Wahler sehen CDU erstmals links der Mitte - Politik-News - Suddeutsche.de


----------



## Grestorn (15. September 2017)

Gott sei dank hat die CDU auch zunehmend eine Position der Mitte eingenommen und verwehrt sich nicht mehr komplett solch sinnvollen Dingen wie Energiewende, Flüchtlingen und der Homoehe. 

Gegen diese Dinge zu sein ist auch nicht konservativ sondern zutiefst egoistisch, kurzsichtig und anti-humanistisch. Solche Meinungen sind nicht politische Mitte sondern klar rechts verortet. "Zuerst *mir* alles! Nur was *heute *ist zählt, Konsequenzen interessieren *mich *nicht! *Minderheiten *interessieren mich nicht! Nur *Wir* sind wichtig, alleine bestehen wir besser als alle anderen!"

Aber keine Angst, dafür habt ihr ja noch Seehoferchen, Petrylein und Gauländerli.


----------



## Rolk (15. September 2017)

Also CDU Mitte und alles andere, vom Erzfeind abgesehen, Links der Mitte? Das kann auch nicht gesund sein.


----------



## Grestorn (15. September 2017)

Wie meinst Du das, Rolk?

Ich persönlich finde "links von der SPD" auf Dauer genauso schädlich und unwillkommen wie "rechts von der CDU". Beide politischen Lager sind meines Erachtens am Ende zu kompromisslos und einseitig. 
Auch wenn diese beiden Seiten der Politik natürlich immer wertvolle Impulse geben und die Mitte durchaus sinnvoll bei bestimmten Dingen nach links oder rechts ziehen. 

Und genau deswegen sind die extremeren Lager auch wichtig, so lange sie nicht die Politik komplett bestimmen.


----------



## Taskmaster (15. September 2017)

@Grestorn 
Das kannst Du gerne so sehen, nur ist das eben nicht Mitte, sondern links. Die Mitte ist der Schnittpunkt beider Lebensentwürfe und sucht den Kompromiss.
Der Kompromiss ist eben mitnichten das Ignorieren der eigenen Wählerschaft bzw. die Meinung vieler Menschen im Land.
Wenn wertkonservative Christen zum Beispiel den Begriff "Ehe" nun mal für sich beanspruchen, weil sie es schon allein historisch können, nach den kirchlichen Grundsätzen (zumindest der katholischen) noch bis heute müssen, eine Ehe für diese etwas heiliges ist, aus der natürlich Nachwuchs entsteht, dann wäre es ja kein Ding gewesen, der Sache einfach einen anderen Namen zu geben, ihr aber dieselben Rechte einzuräumen (was faktisch zuvor schon zu 99% der Fall war).
Schwups, alle glücklich.
Minderheiten sind natürlich nicht unwichtig, aber sie können und dürfen auch nicht die Lebensgewohnheiten der Mehrheitsgesellschaft bestimmen. Denn Toleranz ist schon etwas, das in beide Richtungen funktionieren muss.
Und ob die anderen aufgezählten Dinge... Energiewende, Flüchtlinge (ich hatte es verlinkt, nicht mal Merkelchen redet mehr von Flucht, sondern dass die Leute kommen [Originalzitat aus der  "Wahlarena"]: „Weil die in Syrien gemerkt haben, dass man hier gut leben kann.“) oder Mindestlohn altruistisch, weitsichtig und humanistisch sind, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln.
De facto wäre nicht mal ein Bruchteil der Leute ertrunken, hätten sich nicht so viele auf den Weg gemacht, wenn Merkel die Grenze nur für die unmittelbar Betroffenen (die 50.000 aus Ungarn) geöffnet und danach die Ansage getätigt hätte, dass wir dem UNHCR nun das Geld geben, das es erbeten hat. Es ist nicht humanistisch, Menschen quasi dazu zu zwingen, irgendwie herzukommen, statt die Hilfe vor Ort zu gewährleisten. Man hat das UNHCR - trotz mehrfacher Warnungen und Krisenmeldungen - ignoriert.
>70% junge Männer, die stärksten und wohlhabendsten, wie ein Magnet anzuziehen und die Schwachen ohne irgendwelche Hilfen zurückzulassen, daran ist rein gar nichts humanistisch oder altruistisch. Du klopfst Dir also völlig umsonst mit Deiner Einstellung auf die Schulter. Genau genommen bist Du ein Ignorant und Mittäter, weil Du die Zusammenhänge ignorierst und der Weitblick völlig fehlt.
Team Stronach kritisiert Kurzung der UNHCR-Mittel
Ich habe das alles bereits zuvor schon aufgezeigt: der UNHCR hat bis dato keine nennenswerten Zusatzzahlungen erhalten. Für ganz Afrika stehen ihm lediglich ~3mrd Dollar (nicht Euro!) zur Verfügung. Wir verprassen 40mrd Euro pro Jahr und erreichen nichts, außer Chaos in der EU.
Der Mindestlohn ist auch einfach keine optimale Lösung und weder zwingend noch per se richtig. Er ist nur ein Konzept. Von Kombi-Lohn, über negative Einkommenssteuer ja bis hin zum Bürgergeld gibt es wahrlich viele andere (und zum Teil auch bessere) Lösungen. Ich finde 8,50€/Stunde auch nicht sonderlich human.

Und wenn Du mal scharf überlegst, ist Dein Beitrag selbst höchst egoistisch, denn Du nimmst keinerlei Rücksicht auf die Befindlichkeiten oder Argumente der anderen Seite. Es gibt eben kein "gutes und böses Ausgrenzen". Es gibt nur das "Ausgrenzen", eine Kompromissunfähigkeit.


----------



## Grestorn (15. September 2017)

@Taskmaster, wir haben eine sehr unterschiedliche Sichtweise was Mitte ist. Du bist in meinen Augen in vielen Deiner Ansichten schon längst nicht mehr nur konservativ sondern klar rechts, teilweise sogar rechtsextrem.


----------



## Taskmaster (15. September 2017)

Ich lege Dir nahe, Dich mal ein wenig mit der Politik auseinanderzusetzen. Es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen "Rechts" und "Konservativ". Das Rechts-/Linksschema beruht historisch auf der Sitzordnung der französischen Abgeordnetenkammer von 1814. Konservative saßen auf der rechten Seite. Deswegen nennt man sie "Rechte". Zumindest die Grundlagen sollte man beherrschen, wenn man das Mundwerk so öffnet.
Und mal so am Rande: bekommt man auch einen Nachweis, worauf sich das begründet oder ist das bei Dir Standard, andere mal eben als "teilweise Nazi" zu verunglimpfen?
Dafür muss es ja irgendwelche Belege geben. Ich bin gespannt, welche Positionen Du bei mir findest, die dem rechtsextremen Lager zuzuordnen sind.

Nur zur Erinnerung (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du schlicht keine Ahnung hast, was die Merkmale von Rechtsextremismus sind):
- Antipluralismus (gegen die friedliche Koexistenz unterschiedlicher Interessen und Ansichten in einem Staat)
Diesen hast interessanterweise Du gerade vertreten.
- Ungleichheit der Menschen ("Herrenrasse")
- Autoritarismus (der Nationalstaat muss überwunden und durch eine Volksgemeinschaft ersetzt werden)
- Ethnizismus (also quasi die Rassenlehre)
- Gewaltbereitschaft 

Schieß los. Ich hol mir einen Kaffee. Wahlweise kannst Du auch einfach eine Entschuldigung dalassen. Passt scho.


----------



## Grestorn (15. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich lege Dir nahe, Dich auch mal ein wenig mit der Politik auseinanderzusetzen. Es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen "Rechts" und "Konservativ".



Lass das bitte, über meine politischen Kenntnisse zu philosophieren, ok? Ich bin lange genug, ziemlich sicher deutlich länger als Du, auf dieser Welt, um ein wenig von Politik zu deren Geschichte zu verstehen.

"Konservativ" ist ein Kennzeichen rechter Politik, aber nicht jeder konservative Mensch hat automatisch eine rechte Gesinnung. Die Sache ist schon ein klein wenig komplexer. 

Ich hab Dich nicht als "teilweise Nazi" verunglimpft sondern Teile Deiner Meinung als rechtsextrem bezeichnet, und das ist sie in meinen Augen nun mal. Rechtsextrem ist nicht identisch mit "Nazi". Das gilt nur in eine Richtung (Ein Nazi ist immer rechtsextrem, aber eine extreme rechte Meinung muss nicht unbedingt bedeuten, dass man Nazi ist). 

Ich sehe keinen Grund mich bei Dir zu entschuldigen, wirklich nicht. Schade für Dich ist, wenn DIr erst jetzt langsam aufgeht, wie weit Du Dich bereits von der politischen Mitte entfernt hast und wie sehr Dich das offensichtlich selbst stört.


----------



## Taskmaster (15. September 2017)

Ich muss nicht "philosophieren". Ich sehe ja, dass da nichts ist. Die Definition habe ich verlinkt. Die beiden Worte Rechts und Konservativ sind synonym.
Eine Abgrenzung zwischen beiden gibt es politikwissenschaftlich nicht.
In "Deinen Augen" interessiert nun mal absolut überhaupt nicht. "Gefühlte" Rechtsextremisten gibt es nicht. Wenn Du also keinerlei Möglichkeit hast, Dein "Gefühl" zu erläutern bzw. zu belegen, dann rate ich Dir, Dich zu entschuldigen.
Denn dieses Niveau ist wirklich unter aller Kanone. Ich führe nicht ohne Grund seitenlange Argumentationen mit Quellen und Belegen, nur damit so ein "Gefühlsbürger" mal eben die Politikwissenschaft neu definiert (scheinbar ist nicht mal der Zusammenhang Nazi <-> Rechtsextrem bekannt).


----------



## Poulton (15. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> - Antipluralismus (gegen die friedliche Koexistenz unterschiedlicher Interessen und Ansichten in einem Staat)
> Diesen hast interessanterweise Du gerade vertreten.
> - Ungleichheit der Menschen ("Herrenrasse")


Das wurde aber wieder sehr im eigenen Interesse verkürzt. Die Ablehnung der pluralistische Gesellschaft, die gleiche Rechte für alle geltend macht. Unabhängig von Geschlecht, sexueller Identität (wie war das doch gleich mit deiner Ablehnung des Gender Mainstreaming?), ethnischer Herkunft ("_Rasse_"), Kultur (hier hausieren ja einige immer mit "kulturfremd"), Religion, Weltanschauung, Behinderung, sozialen Status (Einkommen, Vermögen, ...), Bildung oder Alter.


----------



## Grestorn (15. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich muss nicht "philosophieren". Ich sehe ja, dass da nichts ist



Alles klar, mir war schon klar, dass mit Dir eine Diskussion nicht sinnvoll ist. Wähl Deine Petry und werde glücklich damit.


----------



## Taskmaster (15. September 2017)

Es ist immer wieder erschreckend...

Um mal die Mitleserschaft zu erhellen, damit sie solchen "Gefühlsbürgern" nicht auf den Leim gehen:


> Historische Herleitung
> Ursprünglich bezog sich der Begriff der politischen Rechten (und deren Gegenpol, der Linken) auf die parlamentarische Sitzordnung während der sogenannten Julimonarchie in Frankreich nach der Julirevolution von 1830. Während die Linke die oppositionellen Kräfte, die oft tendenziell am traditionellen Liberalismus orientierten Demokraten bis hin zu den Frühsozialisten verkörperte, stand die Rechte für den Erhalt des Status quo und für die Monarchie, im Sinne einer Aristokratie, mit tendenziell absolutistischer Ausrichtung.
> 
> Auch später und noch heute orientieren sich die Sitzordnungen vieler demokratischer Parlamente, etwa die des Deutschen Bundestags oder des österreichischen Nationalrats, an dieser Tradition, so dass (aus Sicht des Präsidiums) meist die Fraktionen eher rechter Parteien weiter rechts und die eher linker Parteien weiter links sitzen.





> Parteienlandschaft in Deutschland
> 
> Innerhalb des demokratischen Spektrums wird der Begriff „rechts“ heute meist mit „bürgerlich“ gleichgesetzt und für die entsprechenden Parteien (in Deutschland vor allem CDU/CSU und teilweise FDP) verwendet, um sie von der „Linken“ abzugrenzen. Als Eigenbezeichnung ist er unter Demokraten eher ungebräuchlich, da rechts insbesondere in der deutschsprachigen Öffentlichkeit oft mit dem Phänomen des Rechtsextremismus gleichgesetzt oder zumindest assoziiert wird und dadurch negativ besetzt ist. Daher grenzen sich die meisten Vertreter des demokratischen Konservatismus davon ab, um sich vom Stigma eines „rechten“ Images zu lösen.


Politische Rechte (Politik) – Wikipedia

Leute wie Du sind die geistigen Brandstifter in diesem Land. Personen, denen die nötige Bildung fehlt, um sich mit den Themen auseinanderzusetzen, die auch keine Lust dazu haben oder Zeit aufbringen möchten, es aber trotzdem wagen, die "Nazikeule" zu schwingen. Die nicht mal versuchen, die Gegenseite zu verstehen und sich auf eine Argumentation einzulassen.

Geht einfach gar nicht. Völlig disqualifiziert.


----------



## Grestorn (15. September 2017)

Wer hier Brandstifter ist, lassen wir mal dahingestellt. Was ich von Deiner Meinung halte, habe ich ja bereits geschrieben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Gott sei dank hat die CDU auch zunehmend eine Position der Mitte und verwehrt sich nicht mehr komplett solch sinnvollen Dingen wie Energiewende, Flüchtlingen und der Homoehe. Gegen diese Dinge zu sein ist auch nicht konservativ sondern zutiefst egoistisch, kurzsichtig und anti-humanistisch.



Das ist erstmal nur eine Meinung und kein Fakt. Und man kann halt auch anderer Meinung sein, genau dafür ist eine Demokratie ja da.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Solche Meinungen sind nicht politische Mitte sondern klar rechts verortet.



Und dafür gab es jahrelange die CDU als rechte Partei. Die CDU hat ohne Not dieses Feld (Konservatismus) verlassen und ist unter Merkel nach links gerückt und das dadurch enstandene Vakuum wird nun von der AfD ausgefüllt.  

Das gleiche hatte auch schon die SPD durch, als sie unter Schröder nach rechts gerückt ist und das linke Vakuum von der Linkspartei ausgefüllt wurde.

Beide Parteien (Linkspartei, AfD) liegen bundesweit zwischen 8-12% und diese Wähler haben genauso das Recht sich politisch vertreten zu lassen. Insbesondere wenn die Parteien, die sie früher vertreten haben, das nicht mehr tun.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde "links von der SPD" auf Dauer genauso schädlich und unwillkommen wie "rechts von der CDU". Beide politischen Lager sind meines Erachtens am Ende zu kompromisslos und einseitig.



Rechts von der CDU wird seit vielen Jahrzehnten eines der erfolgreichsten Bundesländer geführt. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> @Taskmaster, wir haben eine sehr unterschiedliche Sichtweise was Mitte ist. Du bist in meinen Augen in vielen Deiner Ansichten schon längst nicht mehr nur konservativ sondern klar rechts, teilweise sogar rechtsextrem.



Wann spricht man von Rechtsextremismus, Rechtsradikalismus oder Neonazismus....? | bpb

Ich bin ja wirklich gespannt, wo du rechtsextreme Ansichten bei Taskmaster siehst.


----------



## Grestorn (15. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist erstmal nur eine Meinung und kein Fakt. Und man kann halt auch anderer Meinung sein, genau dafür ist eine Demokratie ja da.


Klar, diese Einschätzung ist meine Meinung.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und dafür gab es jahrelange die CDU als rechte Partei. Die CDU hat ohne Not dieses Feld (Konservatismus) verlassen und ist unter Merkel nach links gerückt und das dadurch enstandene Vakuum wird nun von der AfD ausgefüllt.


Die Gesellschaft als Ganzes hat sich in die Richtung bewegt, nicht nur die CDU. Während unter Kohl z.B. Homophobie noch fest in der Gesellschaft verankert war, ist sie es heute nicht mehr. Ähnliches gilt für Energiepolitik und Abschottung nach außen. 

Bis vor 8 Jahren hätte ich mir nie im Leben vorstellen können, CDU zu wählen. Das ist heute anders, der Gedanke ist zumindest nicht mehr völlig absurd. "Gott sei Dank" muss ich mich dieser Alternative gar nicht stellen, da die CDU in meinem Bundesland gar nicht antritt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das gleiche hatte auch schon die SPD durch, als sie unter Schröder nach rechts gerückt ist und das linke Vakuum von der Linkspartei ausgefüllt wurde.


Da gebe ich Dir recht.

Grundsätzlich haben sich sowohl SPD als auch CDU gegenseitig angenähert, wie eben auch die Gesellschaft zunehmend konsensfähiger wurde. Leider gibt es immer welche, die sich in der Mitte nicht wohlfühlen und daher wundert es nicht, dass an beiden Seiten des Spektrums neue extreme Parteien entstehen.

Schade daran ist nur, dass damit die Regierungsbildung immer schwieriger wird.


----------



## Poulton (15. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Klar, wer kennt sie nicht, die linke Partei CDU? Logisch, dass die Linke dann linksextrem ist


Da fällt mir ein: Bei CDU und CSU sind ja auch weiterhin Leute in Amt  und Würden, die vor nicht gar nicht allzu langer Zeit gegen die  Strafbarkeit der Vergewaltigung in der Ehe gestimmt und Lager für  Aids-Kranke gefordert haben. Die Zivilisationsdecke ist in Teilen der CDU/CSU dünner, als man es vernünftigerweise hoffen würde.
Liste der Politiker zu ersteren: http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btp/13/13175.pdf (ab S. 15800)


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Klar, diese Einschätzung ist meine Meinung.



Dann tut es mir leid, es klang für mich so, als ob du das Ganze als feststehenden Fakt verkaufen wolltest.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Gesellschaft hat sich in die Richtung bewegt. Während unter Kohl z.B. Homophobie fest in der Gesellschaft verankert war, ist sie es heute nicht mehr. Ähnliches gilt für Energiepolitik und Abschottung nach außen.



Aber nicht die ganze Gesellschaft. 

Umfrage des Bundes: Deutsche offen fur „echte“ Homo-Ehe - WELT

Ich persönlich (auch als Konservativer) habe null Probleme mit der Homoehe. Es gibt aber offensichtlich genug Leute im Land, die das anders sehen. 

Und auch diese Leute haben das Recht sich politisch (und ihre Ansichten) vertreten zu lassen. Und das ganze gilt auch für die Energiepolitik und die Einwanderungs- und Flüchtlingspolitik.

Und der Blick auf die politische Landschaft Europas zeigt, dass konservative Parteien wieder auf dem Vormarsch sind (auch in Deutschland). 

Die linken Parteien und Anhänger sollten mir ihrer (meiner Meinung nach) Selbstgefälligkeit aufhören zu glauben, alle sehen ihre Meinung als die einzig wahre an und jede Kritik daran wäre „Rassismus“.

Genau diese Arroganz gibt der AfD Erfolg und hat auch zum Brexit oder der Präsidentschaft Trumps geführt.


----------



## Grestorn (15. September 2017)

Die ganze Gesellschaft wird nie einer Meinung sein. Der Mensch ist ein Individualist und Meinungen sind extrem vielfältig. Die Mehrheitsverhältnisse haben sich aber gegenüber der 80er in vielen Gesichtspunkten massiv verschoben. Homosexualität ist nur einer von vielen Aspekten, bei denen das deutlich wird.


----------



## Taskmaster (15. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die linken Parteien und Anhänger sollten mir ihrer (meiner Meinung nach) Selbstgefälligkeit aufhören zu glauben, alle sehen ihre Meinung als die einzig wahre an und jede Kritik daran wäre „Rassismus“.


Das ist halt gelebter Linksextremismus, der sich langsam in die Gesellschaft frisst. Hatte ich schon mehrfach angesprochen: https://www.verfassungsschutz.niedersachsen.de/download/108579/Flyer_Linksextremismus_.pdf



> Was wollen Linksextremisten?
> *Linksextremisten verabsolutieren die aufklärerischen Werte Freiheit
> und Gleichheit.* Sie verfolgen das Ziel, den demokratischen
> Rechtsstaat zu überwinden und durch eine klassenlose (Marxismus)
> ...


----------



## Grestorn (15. September 2017)

Ausgrenzen und/oder Separieren von Personen, egal auf Grund welcher ihnen gemeinen Eigenschaft (Staat, Religion, angeborenen Anlagen, Herkunft, sozialer Stand, Gesundheit usw.) ist nun mal einfach Rassismus im weiteren Sinne. Daran beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab, und das ist der eine gemeinsamme Nenner, den sich bestimmte Leute wiederholt zu Eigen machen. 

In Abwandlung des englischen Sprichworts "A rose by any other name would still smell as sweet" schreibe ich dazu: "Rassismus, egal welchen Namen man ihm gibt, würde immer noch genauso stinken!".


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

Duden | Ras-sis-mus | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition



> (meist ideologischen Charakter tragende, zur Rechtfertigung von Rassendiskriminierung, Kolonialismus o. Ä. entwickelte) Lehre, Theorie, nach der Menschen bzw. Bevölkerungsgruppen mit bestimmten biologischen Merkmalen hinsichtlich ihrer kulturellen Leistungsfähigkeit anderen von Natur aus über- bzw. unterlegen sein sollen





> dem Rassismus entsprechende Einstellung, Denk- und Handlungsweise gegenüber Menschen bzw. Bevölkerungsgruppen mit bestimmten biologischen Merkmalen



Auf welchen Beitrag trifft das zu?


----------



## Poulton (15. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> ist nun mal einfach Rassismus im weiteren Sinne.


Gruppenbezogene Menschenfeindlichkeit und Sozialdarwinismus sind die hier m.M. nach passenderen Überbegriffe, die diese Ideologien der Ungleichheit beschreiben.
http://library.fes.de/pdf-files/do/07905-20110311.pdf
Gruppenbezogene Menschenfeindlichkeit | bpb
https://www.uni-bielefeld.de/ikg/pr...ene_Menschenfeindlichkeit_Zusammenfassung.pdf
"Prolls, Assis und Schmarotzer": Warum unsere Gesellschaft die Armen verachtet | Generator | Kolumnen & Sendungen | Zundfunk | Bayern 2 | Radio | BR.de
Was ist Sozialdarwinismus? | bpb


----------



## Grestorn (15. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf welchen Beitrag trifft das zu?



Ich schrieb "in weiterem Sinne" und damit meine ich das entfallen des Kriteriums "biologisches Merkmal" aus Deiner Definition. Es werden Leute auf Grund anderer Eigenschaften ausgegrenz, die ich aufgezählt habe. Poulton hat den korrekteren Begriff genannt, ich bleibe der Einfachheit halber bei Rassismus - auch weil der Begriff eine eindeutige Konnotation hat und einfach einzuordnen ist.

Denn Rassismus im eigentlichen Wortsinne kann es unter Menschen eigentlich gar nicht geben, da wir bekanntermaßen alle ein und die selbe Rasse sind. In so fern wird der Begriff eh schon missbraucht, dann ist eine Erweiterung auf "Ausgrenzung andersartiger Gruppen" auch nicht mehr tragisch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich schrieb "in weiterem Sinne" und damit meine ich das entfallen des Kriteriums "biologisches Merkmal" aus Deiner Definition. Es werden Leute auf Grund anderer Eigenschaften ausgegrenz, die ich aufgezählt habe. Poulton hat den korrekteren Begriff genannt, ich bleibe bei Rassismus.



Auf Deutsch, du denkst dir deine eigene Definition aus. Dann sag es doch auch so. Denn wenn man das elementare Kriterium von Rassismus weglässt (biologisches Merkmal) ist es nun mal kein Rassismus.


----------



## Grestorn (15. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf Deutsch, du denkst dir deine eigene Definition aus. Dann sag es doch auch so. Denn wenn man das elementare Kriterium von Rassismus weglässt (biologisches Merkmal) ist es nun mal kein Rassismus.



Was ist denn Rassismus Deiner Meinung nach im Wortsinne?

Und was genau macht das Ding, was durch "meine" Definition von Rassismus beschrieben wird, weniger ... (mir will hier kein Wort einfallen, dass es beschreibt ohne die Menschen zu beleidigen, die sich einer solchen Ideologie bedienen) ... ablehnenswert als der Rassismus so wie ihn der Duden (übrigens in sinnbefreiter Weise, denn das IST kein Rassismus so wie das Wort es meint) definiert?


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was ist denn Rassismus Deiner Meinung nach im Wortsinne?



Siehe die von mir verlinkte Definition. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und was genau macht das Ding, was durch "meine" Definition von Rassismus beschrieben wird, weniger ... (mir will hier kein Wort einfallen, dass es beschreibt ohne die Menschen zu beleidigen, die sich einer solchen Ideologie bedienen) ... ablehnenswert als der Rassismus so wie ihn der Duden (übrigens sinnbefreiter Weise, denn das IST kein Rassismus so wie das Wort es meint) definiert?



Nichts, aber das war ja auch nicht die Frage, oder?


----------



## Poulton (15. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf welchen Beitrag trifft das zu?


Auf die von dir, in denen du regelmäßig alles mögliche als "kulturfremd", etc. bezeichnest?

PS: Aus "_rassenfremd_" wurde "_kulturfremd_", sonst ändert(e) sich nichts.


----------



## Grestorn (15. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Siehe die von mir verlinkte Definition.


Das ist nicht der Wortsinn, in der Definition kommt weder das Wort "Rasse" vor, noch beschreibt der angegebene Unterschied eine Abgrenzung zwischen Rassen. Es gibt unter Menschen nun mal keine Rassen, Homo Sapiens ist EINE Rasse. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nichts, aber das war ja auch nicht die Frage, oder?



Warum lehnst Du dann die Verwendung des Begriffs "Rassismus" ab? Der einzig mir einleuchtende Grund wäre, dass man sich halt ungerne selbst als Rassist sehen möchte. Ob ich es nun Rassist oder sonst wie nenne, ist am Ende doch egal, wenn beides gleich "schlimm" ist und den gleichen Tatbestand - Ausgrenzung andersartiger - beschreibt, oder nicht? ... "A Rose, by any other name, still smells as sweet..."

/Edit: Formulierung des letzten Satzes so geändert, dass man da nicht einen (von mir unbeabsichtigten) Angriff rauslesen kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Auf die von dir, in denen du regelmäßig alles mögliche als "kulturfremd", etc. bezeichnest?



Wo ist das eine unzutreffende Feststellung? Würde ich z.B. nach China auswandern, wäre ich da auch „kulturfremd“. Also wo genau ist da der „Skandal“?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der Wortsinn, in der Definition kommt weder das Wort "Rasse" vor, noch beschreibt der angegebene Unterschied eine Abgrenzung zwischen Rassen. Es gibt unter Menschen nun mal keine Rassen, Homo Sapiens ist EINE Rasse.



Dann schreib dem Duden, dass er eine falsche Definition benutzt und berichte uns vom Ergebnis.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Warum lehnst Du dann die Verwendung des Begriffs "Rassismus" ab? Der einzig mir einleuchtende Grund ist, dass man sich halt ungerne selbst als Rassist sehen möchte.



Es könnte auch der (viel näher liegende) Grund sein, dass man richtige Definitionen hat, oder nicht?

Wenn ich zu einer Frau sage, sie ist ein Mann, obwohl sie offenkundig keiner ist, dann ist das doch offensichtlich falsch, oder nicht? 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ob ich es nun Rassist oder sonst wie nenne, ist am Ende doch egal, wenn beides gleich "schlimm" ist und den gleichen Tatbestand - Ausgrenzung andersartiger - beschreibt, oder nicht?



Nein, ist es nicht. Es gibt nun mal unterschiedliche Begriffe. 

Wenn jemand sagt: „Weiße sind wertlos, weil es Weiße sind“, dann ist das Rassismus.

Wenn jemand sagt: „Christen sind wertlos, weil es Christen sind“, ist es kein Rassismus.

Ausgrenzung ist trotzdem beides. Unterschied deutlich geworden?


----------



## Grestorn (15. September 2017)

Kaaruzo, ich wiederhole "A Rose, by any other name..." 

Es ist mir egal, ob Du es Rassismus nennst oder nicht, für mich bleibt die Ausgrenzung Schwuler, Behinderter, Armer, Osteuropäer, Muslime, Autisten usw. schlicht und einfach purer Rassismus.

Und ich kann echt nicht verstehen, wieso Du darauf so herumhüpfst. Den einen Grund, der mir einfällt, habe ich ja bereits erwähnt. Das fände ich aber sehr schade.

Übrigens: "Weiße" und "Schwarze" Menschen gehören immer noch der selben Rasse an. Wie kann Dein Beispiel dann ein Beispiel für Rassismus sein?! Der Duden hat sich (leider, muss ich sagen) nur der umgangssprachlichen Verwendung von Rassismus angeschlossen, hat dabei meines Erachtens aber eine viel zu Enge Definition gewählt. Rassismus im Sinne von Ausgrenzung Andersartiger hört nun mal nicht bei körperlich sichtbaren Unterschieden auf.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

Du kannst alles nennen, wie du willst. Du kannst zu Grün Gelb sagen, zu oben unten und zu links rechts. 

Du musst nur damit leben, dass dich Leute darauf ansprechen, dass du falsch liegst.


----------



## JePe (15. September 2017)

Was ist eigentlich Rassismus?

_*Rassismus ist eine Gesinnung oder Ideologie, nach der Menschen aufgrund weniger aeusserlicher Merkmale – die eine gemeinsame Abstammung vermuten lassen – als sogenannte „Rasse“ kategorisiert und beurteilt werden.*_

Truth hurts, gelle?

Wo ist eigentlich Dein _alter ego_? Goennt der sich heute eine Pause?


----------



## Two-Face (15. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Kaaruzo, ich wiederhole "A Rose, by any other name..."
> 
> Es ist mir egal, ob Du es Rassismus nennst oder nicht, für mich bleibt die Ausgrenzung Schwuler, Behinderter, Armer, Osteuropäer, Muslime, Autisten usw. schlicht und einfach purer Rassismus.
> 
> Und ich kann echt nicht verstehen, wieso Du darauf so herumhüpfst. Den einen Grund, der mir einfällt, habe ich ja bereits erwähnt. Das fände ich aber sehr schade.


Ich glaube hier gehen die Begriffe "Rassismus" und "Aversion", also eine soziale Phobie, Hand in Hand. Wenn ich was gegen Homosexuelle sage, dann bin ich wohl eher homophob, als rassistisch. Bin ich gegen Moslems und begründe es mit deren Glaubensrichtung, kann man wohl von "islamophob" sprechen. Sage ich jedoch generell was gegen Menschen mit südländischer Herkunft, dann wäre das Rassismus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich Rassismus?
> 
> _*Rassismus ist eine Gesinnung oder Ideologie, nach der Menschen aufgrund weniger aeusserlicher Merkmale – die eine gemeinsame Abstammung vermuten lassen – als sogenannte „Rasse“ kategorisiert und beurteilt werden.*_
> 
> Truth hurts, gelle?



Und was sollen das für Merkmale sein, wenn es keine biologischen sind? 

Truth hurts, gelle?



JePe schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Dein _alter ego_? Goennt der sich heute eine Pause?



Und wer soll das sein?


----------



## Grestorn (15. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier gehen die Begriffe "Rassismus" und "Aversion", also eine soziale Phobie, Hand in Hand. Wenn ich was gegen Homosexuelle sage, dann bin ich wohl eher homophob, als rassistisch. Bin ich gegen Moslems und begründe es mit deren Glaubensrichtung, kann man wohl von "islamophob" sprechen. Sage ich jedoch generell was gegen Menschen mit südländischer Herkunft, dann wäre das Rassismus.



Egal wann ich Rassismus zur Aversion sage, es bleibt falsch, denn es kann kein Rassismus sein. Es sei denn, jemand findet einen Neandertaler. 

Der Punkt für mich ist: Rassismus ist eindeutig negativ belegt und wird von Menschen schon vom Gefühl heraus abgelehnt, und zwar zurecht. Die Gesellschaft hat sich so weit entwickelt, dass es geächtet ist, einen Menschen abzulehnen, nur weil er eine andere Hautfarbe oder andere Gesichtsform hat. 

Leider ist das bei anderen Unterschieden eben noch nicht so weit, und ich halte es schlicht für einen Euphemismus, hier ein anderes Wort als "Rassismus" zu verwenden. Es wird dabei nur die unveränderte Tatsache beschönigt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

Du kannst es ja halten, für was du möchtest, dass steht dir doch frei. 

Ändert nichts daran, dass es halt nicht stimmt.


----------



## Poulton (15. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo ist das eine unzutreffende Feststellung? Würde ich z.B. nach China auswandern, wäre ich da auch „kulturfremd“. Also wo genau ist da der „Skandal“?





> In den Debatten über als unterschiedlich betrachtete Menschengruppen  ging mit der Entbiologisierung eine Kulturalisierung einher:  Unterschiede wurden nun nicht mehr genetisch erklärt, sondern auf  kulturelle Faktoren zurückgeführt. Dadurch entstand ein Denkhorizont,  der von der einschlägigen Forschung als "kultureller Rassismus",  "Neo-Rassismus" oder "Rassismus ohne Rassen" bezeichnet wird.


Was ist eigentlich Rassismus? | bpb


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

> In den Debatten über als unterschiedlich betrachtete Menschengruppen ging mit der Entbiologisierung eine Kulturalisierung einher: *Unterschiede wurden nun nicht mehr genetisch erklärt, sondern auf kulturelle Faktoren zurückgeführt.* Dadurch entstand ein Denkhorizont, der von der einschlägigen Forschung als "kultureller Rassismus", "Neo-Rassismus" oder "Rassismus ohne Rassen" bezeichnet wird.



Sprich, wenn ich feststelle, dass es zwischen Deutschen und Amerikaner (oder irgendeine anderen Nationalität) Unterschiede gibt, aufgrund ihrer Kultur, dann ist das "Rassismus"?

So kann man es sich natürlich auch leicht machen. 

Wobei, da muss ich mir als Deutscher ja keine Sorge machen. Laut der Expertin für deutsche Kultur (Frau Özoguz) haben wir ja eh keine, also von daher 

PS: Hier ein Artikel voller "Rassismus", denn er zeigt kulturelle "Unterschiede":

Arbeiten in den USA: Uber kulturelle Unterschiede, derer sich Deutsche bewusst sein sollten

Die "Rassisten" vom Focus sprechen sogar von einem "Kulturschock". Da muss der entsprechende Autor aber nochmal gebrieft werden:

Kulturschock: Woran Europaer in Japan verzweifeln


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich lege Dir nahe, Dich mal ein wenig mit der Politik auseinanderzusetzen. Es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen "Rechts" und "Konservativ". Das Rechts-/Linksschema beruht historisch auf der Sitzordnung der französischen Abgeordnetenkammer von 1814. Konservative saßen auf der rechten Seite. Deswegen nennt man sie "Rechte". Zumindest die Grundlagen sollte man beherrschen, wenn man das Mundwerk so öffnet.
> Und mal so am Rande: bekommt man auch einen Nachweis, worauf sich das begründet oder ist das bei Dir Standard, andere mal eben als "teilweise Nazi" zu verunglimpfen?
> Dafür muss es ja irgendwelche Belege geben. Ich bin gespannt, welche Positionen Du bei mir findest, die dem rechtsextremen Lager zuzuordnen sind.
> 
> ...



Das legst du aber aus, wie es dir passt. Rechter Flügel der CDU heißt für dich ja komischerweise Rechtsextrem, weswegen es ihn nicht gibt. 

Zu der vorherigen Diskussion und auch zu deinem nächsten Absatz. Politische Einstellungen sind auch dem Zeitgeist unterworfen.  Zum Beispiel ist Gleichbehandlung heute nicht mehr links, sondern in der Gesellschaft verankert.  Genau wie die Unschuldsvermutung, Verbot von Körprstrafen,  eigentlich alle Menschenrechte. Auch der Umweltschutz ist nicht mehr per se links. Umweltschutz versprechen so gut wie alle Parteien. 

Im Gegenzug sind Dinge wie Rassismus,  Unterdrückung der Frau, Leibeigenschaft. .... nicht mehr Mehrheitsfähig und werden als Rechtsextrem bewertet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug sind Dinge wie Rassismus,  Unterdrückung der Frau, Leibeigenschaft. .... nicht mehr Mehrheitsfähig und werden als Rechtsextrem bewertet.



Absolut korrekt. Genau deshalb ist die Ideologie mit dem großen "I" auch abzulehnen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du kannst alles nennen, wie du willst. Du kannst zu Grün Gelb sagen, zu oben unten und zu links rechts.
> 
> Du musst nur damit leben, dass dich Leute darauf ansprechen, dass du falsch liegst.



Diese Leute nennt man auch "Erbsenzähler".


----------



## Nightslaver (15. September 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und laut dieser Umfrage die AFD auf Platz3
> Ich fange wohl besser schon mal an die Koffer von mir und meiner Familie zu packen.



Naja, so schlimm sehe ich das nun noch nicht. 
Spannend wird die Koalitionsbildung aber nach der Wahl wohl nicht, gibt es doch vorraussichtlich nicht so sonderlich viele Möglichkeiten...

Kommen die Ergebnisse der Umfrage nach der Wahl so ungefähr hin wird es wohl aller Vorraussicht nach wieder auf eine GroKo hinauslaufen, oder maximal noch Schwarz-Gelb-Grün.
Beides keine berauschenden Möglichkeiten, aber wohl immer noch besser als "nur" Schwarz-Gelb.

Was bei Schwarz-Gelb rauskommt hat man ja letztes mal erst wieder unter einem Philipp Rösler und Guido Westerwelle gesehen...


----------



## Poulton (15. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wer soll das sein?


Der, der hier schon in der Vergangenheit mit verklausulierten "_Ausländer raus!_"-Postings, den um sich werfen mit Verallgemeinerungen gegenüber ganzen Bevölkerungsgruppen und dem schüren fremdenfeindlicher Ressentiments aufgefallen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sprich, wenn ich feststelle, dass es zwischen  Deutschen und Amerikaner (oder irgendeine anderen Nationalität)  Unterschiede gibt, aufgrund ihrer Kultur, dann ist das  "Rassismus"?


Es geht nicht um Unterschiede, sondern wenn diese Unterschiede dazu  genommen werden, den oder die anderen zu etwas Minderwertigen zu machen,  auszugrenzen und/oder zu diskriminieren. Zumal ich auch nicht alles aus  dem Artikel zitiert habe, aber nur für dich noch den nächsten Absatz:


Spoiler



[...]
Theoretisch konzipiert wurde dieses Gedankengut ab den späten 1960er   Jahren von der sogenannten "Neuen Rechten" um den französischen   Philosophen Alain de Benoist. Im Jahre 1973 prägte der deutsche   Rechtsintellektuelle Henning Eichberg den Begriff "Ethnopluralismus".   Demgemäß kann sich die Identität einer "Ethnie" nur im Kontext eines   Territoriums und einer spezifisch kulturellen Prägung entwickeln und   erhalten. Daraus wird die Forderung abgeleitet, unterschiedliche   "Ethnien" müssten räumlich getrennt werden, um ihre kulturellen   Eigenarten beizubehalten. *Fremdenangst erscheint in diesem  Weltbild als  natürliche Reaktion auf kulturelle Einflüsse von "außen",   Multikulturalität als Unmöglichkeit. "Kultur" wird dabei also als   feststehende Größe betrachtet, die sich nicht oder nur sehr langsam   wandelt und zu der Individuen entweder vollständig oder aber gar nicht   gehören. Damit ignoriert diese Vorstellung nicht nur den rasanten   kulturellen Wandel in der modernen Welt, sondern blendet auch Phänomene   der individuellen oder kollektiven Vermischung kultureller Praktiken  und  Werte sowie des Kulturtransfers, die in den Kulturwissenschaften  etwa  als "Hybridität" oder "Transkulturalität" bezeichnet werden,  weitgehend  aus.*
[...]


----------



## Taskmaster (15. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf Deutsch, du denkst dir deine eigene Definition aus.



Der Klassiker: "Ich mach mir die Welt, widewide wie sie mir gefällt..." 
Aber der war noch harmlos.
Ich war gerade doch noch mal so willensschwach und habe eben mal bei Poulton gelinst, was der wohl nach meiner argumentativen Aufarbeitung des Antisemitismus in seiner Lieblingspartei zu einem solchen Vorwurf sagt und ob ihm "die Maus verrutscht"und schwups: hätte ich es mal lieber nicht getan. Ideologischer Schlaganfall.


Poulton schrieb:


> Das wurde aber wieder sehr im eigenen Interesse verkürzt. Die Ablehnung der pluralistische Gesellschaft, die gleiche Rechte für alle geltend macht. Unabhängig von Geschlecht, sexueller Identität (wie war das doch gleich mit deiner Ablehnung des Gender Mainstreaming?), ethnischer Herkunft ("_Rasse_"), Kultur (hier hausieren ja einige immer mit "kulturfremd"), Religion, Weltanschauung, Behinderung, sozialen Status (Einkommen, Vermögen, ...), Bildung oder Alter.


Ich frage mich, wo Du diese Definition her hast.
Anti-Pluralismus wird definiert als:


> Unter Anti-Pluralismus versteht man die ablehnende Haltung gegenüber der pluralistischen Demokratie. Diese basiert auf den Grundrechten (universelle Freiheits- und Gleichheitsrechte, insbesondere das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit, Recht auf Freiheit, Freizügigkeit und soziale Sicherheit, das Recht auf Gedanken-, Gewissens- und Religionsfreiheit, das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung und das Recht auf Versammlungs-, Vereinigungs- und Koalitionsfreiheit). Getragen wird diese Demokratie durch Volkssouveränität und das Mehrheitsprinzip.


Oder kurz: Anti-Pluralismus ist die Sehnsucht nach einer Diktatur. Schwerlich findet man Punkte wie sexuelle Identität nach "Gender". Irgendwie nirgendwo.
Dürfte auch logisch sein, da Gender (wie bereits schon an anderer Stelle besprochen) ein ideologisches Konzept, pseudowissenschaftlicher Grundlage der Linken ist (quasi der hässliche Klon mit Zöpfen des Lyssenkoismus).
Gender ist keine Wissenschaft, denn man verfolgt normative Ziele. Eine Wissenschaft ist per Definition ergebnisoffen, nimmt seine Resultate also nicht vorweg und besitzt ganz besonders keinerlei Antrieb, die Gesellschaft zu verändern (wenn dann Zufallsnebenprodukt). Wissenschaft ist unpolitisch, unvoreingenommen, neutral. 
Das trifft auf Gender schlicht nicht zu. Denn die "Geschlechterforschung" definiert sich nach eigener Lehre u.a. wie folgt: 


> „Geschlechterforschung kritisiert gesellschaftliche Verhältnisse und Missstände mit dem Ziel, Ungerechtigkeiten und Hierarchien zu verändern“


 (Quelle: Friedrich Ebert Stiftung (von Poulton damals selbst eingebracht)).
Nach dieser Definition wird auch schnell klar, dass es dieser Ideologie nicht um Betroffene geht, die mit ihrer Sexualität hadern, sondern um eine Umerziehung der Gesellschaft.
Man sollte an diesem Punkt vielleicht auch mal festhalten, dass bei weitem nicht alle Schwulen, Lesben, Transsexuellen diesem Kult unterliegen. In der LSU wird man beispielsweise (wie generell im normalen Alltag) wohl eher selten auf Homosexuelle oder Transsexuelle treffen, die sich solchen ideologischen Konzepten annehmen. Bei weitem nicht alle sind "Paradiesvögel", sondern leben ein Leben wie Hinz und Kunz.
Allein also die Dreistigkeit, zu meinen, man würde vornehmlich für alle Nichtheterosexuellen sprechen (wie es Gender-Anhänger gerne tun) und deren Anliegen quasi ausnahmslos vertreten, sucht schon seinesgleichen. Spätestens bei Jens Spahn oder Alice Weidel wäre Ende Gelände.

Aber das nur als Vorbemerkung. Was mich umhaut (man sehe und staune) ist, was diese Leute (in diesem Fall Poulton) daraus im Fall der Fälle zu basteln versuchen. Aus einem pseudowissenschaftlichen und ideologisch verbrämten Konzept mit schwachem Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung, vor dessen Missbrauchspotential ich schon gewarnt hatte (die Ideologie von "anerzogenen Geschlechtern" lädt quasi dazu ein, mit ihr allerlei Böses anzurichten [z.B. um Eltern zu denunzieren, die nach der Genderlogik "falsche Prägungen" verursacht haben oder Umerziehungsversuche zu starten]), wird nicht nur Missbraucht. Die Posse ist der tatsächliche Versuch, über diese rein linke Ideologie und dessen Ablehnung durch jemanden, der ihr nicht anhängt, einen rechtsextremen Hintergrund zu konstruieren.
Das ist auf so vielen Ebenen wahnsinnig...

Danke, Poulton, für diese Demonstration des Missbrauchs von Ideologie. 
Mach es doch einfach so wie früher?! Warum so kompliziert, wenn Bewährtes doch auch zum Ziel führt? Du hast Dir den Platz auf der Ignore-Liste wirklich verdient. 

So, und nun: Wochenende!


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das trifft auf Gender schlicht nicht zu. Denn die "Geschlechterforschung" definiert sich nach eigener Lehre u.a. wie folgt:
> (Quelle: Friedrich Ebert Stiftung (von Poulton damals selbst eingebracht)).
> Nach dieser Definition wird auch schnell klar, dass es dieser Ideologie nicht um Betroffene geht, die mit ihrer Sexualität hadern, sondern um eine Umerziehung der Gesellschaft.
> Man sollte an diesem Punkt vielleicht auch mal festhalten, dass bei weitem nicht alle Schwulen, Lesben, Transsexuellen diesem Kult unterliegen. In der LSU wird man beispielsweise (wie generell im normalen Alltag) wohl eher selten auf Homosexuelle oder Transsexuelle treffen, die sich solchen ideologischen Konzepten annehmen. Bei weitem nicht alle sind "Paradiesvögel", sondern leben ein Leben wie Hinz und Kunz.
> Allein also die Dreistigkeit, zu meinen, man würde vornehmlich für alle Nichtheterosexuellen sprechen (wie es Gender-Anhänger gerne tun) und deren Anliegen quasi ausnahmslos vertreten, sucht schon seinesgleichen. Spätestens bei Jens Spahn oder Alice Weidel wäre Ende Gelände.




Für deine Behauptungen hast sicherlich Beweise.


----------



## JePe (15. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Aber das nur als Vorbemerkung.



Wieso? Kommt da noch mehr?

In diesem Fall waere ich sehr fuer eine Posting-Obergrenze©. Denn Deine / Eure Missioniererei hat die Grenze zum Anstrengenden lange ueberschritten.


----------



## Poulton (15. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich war gerade doch noch mal so willensschwach


Raucher?



> Anti-Pluralismus wird definiert als:


Und wo genau widerspricht das den von mir gebrachten? 



> ein ideologisches Konzept, pseudowissenschaftlicher Grundlage


Ich lese da "Kolumne". Das nächste mal bitte Primärquellen.



> (Quelle: Friedrich Ebert Stiftung (von Poulton damals selbst eingebracht)).


Und was ist an dem Zitat jetzt konkret falsch? Mal abgesehen davon, dass ein Zitat dieser Art auch im Zusammenhang mit Forschung zu sozialer Ungerechtigkeit und Ungleichheit kommen kann.

Apropos soziale Ungleichheit: Dank Informationsfreiheitsgesetz ist mittlerweile auch die ursprüngliche Fassung des Armuts- und Reichtumsbericht öffentlich und nicht nur die auf Druck der CDU revidierte Fassung: Armuts- und Reichtumsbericht: Die Originaldokumente zu Reichtum und Einfluss | LobbyControl

PS: Gender Mainstreaming | bpb


----------



## JePe (15. September 2017)

Stolz auf Leistungen deutscher Soldaten in zwei Weltkriegen.

Ich bin verwirrt. Ein paar Seiten zuvor wurde von den Gaulandverstehern noch gegen links gekeilt, weil es von dort Gruesse an ehemalige "Friedenskundschafter" im Dienste des MfS gab. Und jetzt?

Nicht auszumalen was hier los waere, wenn Frau Wagenknecht Stolz auf die Leistungen von Soldaten an der innerdeutschen Grenze einfordern wuerde.


----------



## Taskmaster (15. September 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Wieso? Kommt da noch mehr?
> 
> In diesem Fall waere ich sehr fuer eine Posting-Obergrenze©. Denn Deine / Eure Missioniererei hat die Grenze zum Anstrengenden lange ueberschritten.



Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen: sich gegen pseudowissenschaftliche Missionierung zu wehren, ist also keine Reaktion, sondern wird in die Ursache verkehrt.
Not bad. Zumindest einfallsreich. Es ist nicht sonderlich clever, aber zumindest findet ihr noch immer Widerworte.
Um weg vom "Glauben" an Ideologie und Hirngespinste hin zum Rationalen zu kommen, hat sich die Wissenschaft nicht zum Spaß allerlei Regeln und Arbeitsweisen auferlegt.
Es gibt ganze Wagenladungen an Argumenten gegen Gender. Dir steht es natürlich frei, an den Schmarrn zu glauben - Religion ist schließlich Privatsache - nur ist die Sache nicht so einfach abzutun (wie man am Beispiel Poulon gemerkt haben sollte).
Das Thema Gender wurde von ganzen Horden von Wissenschaftlern auseinander genommen.
Es gibt keinen einzigen Punkt, der nicht in irgendeiner Form widerlegt wurde.

Besonders schön hat es aber Harald Eia getan, der dafür bereits 2010 den Fritt-Ord-Ehrenpreis für herausragende journalistische Arbeit erhielt.
Wen das Thema interessiert und kein Problem mit OmU hat: Harald Eia: Gehirnwäsche: Das Gleichstellungs - Paradox



JePe schrieb:


> Nicht auszumalen was hier los waere, wenn Frau Wagenknecht Stolz auf die Leistungen von Soldaten an der innerdeutschen Grenze einfordern wuerde.


Stolz ist sie gewiss und ihre Partei auch. Da bin ich mir sicher. Nicht wenige von denen wird sie auf so manchem Parteitag treffen.


----------



## JePe (15. September 2017)

Sie koennte ja mit Herrn Gauleiterland eine Selbsthilfegruppe gruenden und die Ruhmestaten deutscher Uniformierter in ihren diversen Darreichungsformen wissenschaftlich aufarbeiten. Ich finde, das steht uns jetzt einfach mal zu.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. September 2017)

Was will man da bitte neu bewerten und mehr an militärischer Leistungen ehren?
Der Blitzkrieg und verschiedene Taktiken im Luftkampf, Bodenkampf und Handelskrieg sind bis heute Standardlehrstoff an Militärakademien auf der ganzen Welt, trotz all der Verbrechen des Deutschen Reichs, was bedarf es da noch mehr an Ehrung der militärischen Leistung des deutschen Militärs?

Alle Ehrung der Soldaten darüber hinaus ist für mein dafürhalten nicht mehr als der plumpe Versuch einer geschichtlichen Relativierung von Verbrechen an denen viel zuviele deutsche Soldaten beteiligt waren.


----------



## Taskmaster (15. September 2017)

Solange die zwei sich dabei nicht aus irgendeinem Grund verlieben und Kinder zeugen, sekundiere ich das.
Die Schwäche Wagenknechts für ältere Herren mit harschem Auftreten bereitet mir da ein wenig Kummer.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Diese Leute nennt man auch "Erbsenzähler".



Leute die auf korrekte Definitionen achten? Bestimmt.



Poulton schrieb:


> Der, der hier schon in der Vergangenheit mit verklausulierten "_Ausländer raus!_"-Postings, den um sich werfen mit Verallgemeinerungen gegenüber ganzen Bevölkerungsgruppen und dem schüren fremdenfeindlicher Ressentiments aufgefallen ist.



Na, wenn du doch den super Durchblick hast, dann erhelle mich doch mal eben. 

Ich habe (mehr als einmal) gesagt, dass ich für eine Einwanderung aufgrund eines vernünftigen Einwanderungsgesetze gerne zu haben bin. So wie es *richtige* Einwanderungsländer ja auch praktizieren (USA, Kanada, Australien).

Aber Moment mal. Diese Länder nehmen nicht jeden, sondern suchen sich nur ausgewählte Fachkräfte aus? Diese bösen "Sozialdarwinisten" aber auch. Warum nehmen die nicht alle "Goldstücke" von überall her? 



Poulton schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Unterschiede, sondern wenn diese Unterschiede dazu  genommen werden, den oder die anderen zu etwas Minderwertigen zu machen,  auszugrenzen und/oder zu diskriminieren.



So wie andere Ungläubige oder Köterrasse nennen und es als göttliche Legitimation zu betrachten, diese Ungläubigen zu töten?



JePe schrieb:


> In diesem Fall waere ich sehr fuer eine Posting-Obergrenze©. Denn Deine / Eure Missioniererei hat die Grenze zum Anstrengenden lange ueberschritten.



Im G20 Thread wäre eine Obergrenze für die ganzen "buhu, böhse Polizeigewalt" Posts auch nett gewesen, aber man kann nicht alles haben. 



JePe schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt. Ein paar Seiten zuvor wurde von den Gaulandverstehern noch gegen links gekeilt, weil es von dort Gruesse an ehemalige "Friedenskundschafter" im Dienste des MfS gab. Und jetzt? Nicht auszumalen was hier los waere, wenn Frau Wagenknecht Stolz auf die Leistungen von Soldaten an der innerdeutschen Grenze einfordern wuerde.



Was hier los wäre? Nichts. Hat man doch schon im G20 Thread gesehen. Linke Gewalt (und deren heimliche und offene Sympathie) findet doch deutlich Anklang durch die ganzen Ditfurths.


----------



## Poulton (15. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na, wenn du doch den super Durchblick hast, dann erhelle mich doch mal eben.


Du solltest froh sein, dass die entsprechenden Beiträge von dir im Flüchtlings-Thread gelöscht wurden. Deine Forderungen ala Menschen mitsamt Booten im Mittelmeer versenken, auf Flüchtlinge schießen, etc., sind mir noch gut bekannt und finden sich teilweise noch in moderativen Anmerkungen im Thread wieder. 



> So wie es *richtige* Einwanderungsländer ja auch praktizieren


Mit Ausnahme von Australien, haben die genannten das klassische jus soli. Sprich dort geboren = Staatsbürgerschaft von diesem Staat.
Abgesehen davon: Flüchtling ungleich Einwanderer und auch die USA haben, infolge des Drogenkriegs in Mittelamerika, ihre eigene Flüchtlingsproblematik.



> Diese Länder nehmen nicht jeden, sondern suchen sich nur ausgewählte Fachkräfte aus?


Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Illegale Einwanderung gibt es in die USA zu mehr als genüge.



> So wie andere Ungläubige oder Köterrasse nennen und es als göttliche Legitimation zu betrachten, diese Ungläubigen zu töten?


Mal abgesehen vom whataboutism: Das machen weder "alle", wie du es wieder indirekt unterstellst, noch habe ich in meinem Post so ein Verhalten in irgendeiner Art und Weise für Gut gehießen oder entschuldigt.


----------



## Leob12 (15. September 2017)

War das im Flüchtlingsthread nicht Amon?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (15. September 2017)

Amon ist der, dessen Beitrag es zu den Perlen aus Freital geschafft hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du solltest froh sein, dass die entsprechenden Beiträge von dir im Flüchtlings-Thread gelöscht wurden. Deine Forderungen ala Menschen mitsamt Booten im Mittelmeer versenken, auf Flüchtlinge schießen, etc., sind mir noch gut bekannt und finden sich teilweise noch in moderativen Anmerkungen im Thread wieder.



Ständiges Lügen macht die Sache nicht besser. Ich habe das schon ausführlicher und komplexer dargestellt, als du das hier wiedergibst. Aber warum auch ehrlich sein, das wäre ja langweilig, gell?



Poulton schrieb:


> Mit Ausnahme von Australien, haben die genannten das klassische jus soli. Sprich dort geboren = Staatsbürgerschaft von diesem Staat.



Darüber kann man ja diskutieren. Wenn man ein vernünftiges Einwanderungsgesetz hat. Aber solange unter dem Deckmantel des Asyls jeder in unsere Sozialsystem darf, ist das müßig.

Immer wieder passend bei diesem Thema:

Einwanderungsgesetz: Wenn jeder bleibt 



Poulton schrieb:


> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Illegale Einwanderung gibt es in die USA zu mehr als genüge.



Dafür kriegen die auch nichts und müssen ständig mit ihrer Abschiebung rechnen. Richtiger Ansatz.



Poulton schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen vom whataboutism: Das machen weder "alle", wie du es wieder indirekt unterstellst, noch habe ich in meinem Post so ein Verhalten in irgendeiner Art und Weise für Gut gehießen oder entschuldigt.



Mit whataboutism kennst du dich ja bestens aus.


----------



## Poulton (15. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ständiges Lügen macht die Sache nicht besser. Ich habe das schon ausführlicher und komplexer dargestellt, als du das hier wiedergibst. Aber warum auch ehrlich sein, das wäre ja langweilig, gell?





Spoiler






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn dann ein Schleuserschiff kommt, es zum Umkehren auffordern. Sollte  dem nicht Folge geleistet werden, einen Warnschuss setzten.
> 
> Dann Zeit zum Reagieren geben. Sollte dann immer noch nichts passieren,  dass Schiff versenken. Sofern es sich unrechtmäßig in Hoheitsgewässern  befindet, hast du auch keine rechtlichen Probleme.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast die Überlebenden nicht am Hacken. Schiff versenken, den Rest erledigt das Mittelmeer.
> 
> Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um





Soll ich noch weitere suchen? Der braune Unrat der in diesem Thread hinterlassen wurde, dampft auch heute noch. 


Edit: 



Spoiler



AfD, Pegida und Co.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

Siehst du zitierst mich doch richtig. Da ist es doch ausführlicher und komplexer, als du es wiedergegeben hast. Es gab in meinem Vorschlag zwei Möglichkeiten zur Umkehr. Nichts von wegen auf Sicht auf alles und jeden schießen.

NIchts anderes, als wenn ein Polizist jemanden auffordert stehen zu bleiben, einen Warnschuss abgibt und dann scharf schießt. Wer zwei Chancen nicht nutzt, ist selbst schuld.

Außerdem (wenn du Thread doch "so gut in Erinnerung hast") habe ich das später in Boote nach Afrika begleiten, Leute an Land schicken und leere Boote versenken, geändert.

PS:

Die CSU regiert sehr erfolgreich eine Bundesland mit dieser Mentalität:

Horst Seehofer - Bis zur letzten Patrone


----------



## Two-Face (16. September 2017)

Horst Seehofer regiert kein Bundesland, er regiert indirekt ganz Europa. Siehe: PKW-Maut.
Und Seehofer hat in seiner gesamten Amtszeit (!) auch nichts neues hinzugefügt, er hat nur die Lorbeeren seiner Vorgänger geerntet, wie schon seine Vorgänger selbst.
Das ist nun wirklich kein Kunststück...


----------



## Adi1 (16. September 2017)

Bayern als Freistaat bzw. Bundesland steht doch ganz gut da,

so grundsätzlich falsch ist diese Politik doch nicht


----------



## Two-Face (16. September 2017)

Also ich weiß echt nicht, was ihr hier für Illusionen von Bayern habt.

Klar, es geht uns hier wirtschaftlich im Schnitt besser, als den meisten anderen deutschen Bundesländern, ABER:
Auf'm Land (grundsätzlich CSU-Domäne) krankt es an allen Ecken und Enden, den Kommunen fehlt Geld, es fehlt hier genauso an Personal und Fachkräfte und für die Integration von den hier sehr vielen Flüchtlingen hapert's auch gewaltig (eben an Geld und Personal).
In den von der CSU regierten Städte (allen voran Augsburg) haben wir Skandalbauprojekte, die von der Problematik her in ganz genau dieselbe Kerbe einschlagen, wie Stuttgart 21 oder der BER (so viel zum Thema, das macht nur die SPD falsch), es hapert an der Infrastruktur, dringend renovierungsbedürftige, öffentliche Gebäude (wie z.B. Schulen, in denen der Brandschutz (!) nicht funktioniert) werden einfach in dem Zustand gelassen, obwohl man davon Jahre davon weiß.
Das einzige, mit dem sich die CSU dann rühmt ist, dass dort die Miete günstiger als in München ist.
Drogenpolitik (komplett von CSU gemacht): Völlig gescheitert. Die Anzahl an Drogentoten hier gehört, meines letzten Kenntnisstandes zufolge, zu den höchsten in der BRD.
Wenn dann noch so Gestalten wie Marlene Mortler, Ilse Aigner und Joachim Herrmann mit ihrem geistigen Stuss daherkommen...

Aber solange Bayern nunmal ein konservatives Land ist und bleibt, wird diese Chauvi-Partei mit den Chauvi-Politikern jedes mal wiedergewählt, da kann auch ein entschiedener CSU-Gegner, wie ich, nichts dran ändern.


----------



## Adi1 (16. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ich weiß echt nicht, was ihr hier für Illusionen von Bayern habt.
> 
> Klar, es geht uns hier wirtschaftlich im Schnitt besser, als den meisten anderen deutschen Bundesländern



Verbessern kann man immer, es könnter aber auch schlimmer laufen 

Und wer Drogen konsumiert,

macht das eigenverantwortlich, niemand wird dazu gezwungen


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn dann noch so Gestalten wie Marlene Mortler, Ilse Aigner und Joachim Herrmann mit ihrem geistigen Stuss daherkommen...



Ja, was die Isle anfässt, geht grundsätzlich komplett den Bach herunter. 
Kann mich an nichts erinnern, was die mal richtig gemacht hat.
Gilt aber auch für den Söder und den Scheuer und wie die alle bei der CSU da heißen.


----------



## Two-Face (16. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Verbessern kann man immer, es könnter aber auch schlimmer laufen
> 
> Und wer Drogen konsumiert,
> 
> macht das eigenverantwortlich, niemand wird dazu gezwungen


Sind Kinder, die Drogen nehmen, denn auch "eigenverantwortlich",  kann man das denen zumuten?

Es gibt Fälle an bayerischen Schulen, da wurde mit Crystal Meth gedealt. Es gibt immer wieder Fälle von Beschaffungskriminalität oder Junkies, die im Drogenrausch gewalttätig werden. Na klar kann man sagen, "ja aber der is selber schuld", tja. Die Opfer solcher Leute, die der Staat nicht schützen konnte, sehen das bestimmt genauso.
Ist wie mit den Verkehrstoten, die durch alkoholiserte Autofahrer umgekommen sind.

Deshalb wäre ich ja schonmal für die Legalisierung von Cannabis (Grüne und FPD-Thema) und zumindest mal für eine drastische Alkoholsteuer.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Deshalb wäre ich ja schonmal für die Legalisierung von Cannabis (Grüne und FPD-Thema) und zumindest mal für eine drastische Alkoholsteuer.



Alkoholsteuer in Bayern?
Da bist du schnell Staatsfeind Nr. 1.


----------



## Two-Face (16. September 2017)

Als Bayer auf dem Land bist du schon als SPD-Anhänger Staatsfeind Nr. 1


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Bayern als Freistaat bzw. Bundesland steht doch ganz gut da,
> 
> so grundsätzlich falsch ist diese Politik doch nicht



Haha, ja, weil die Bayern einfach durch den kalten Krieg enormes Glück hatten und sich gegenüber den restlichen Bundesländern mehr als einmal assozial verhalten haben. Zuletzt erst wieder bei der Stromtrasse, wo Bayern wieder eine Sonderweißwurst gebraucht hat.
Bayern hatte einfach nur Glück das die ganzen großen deutschen Konzerne nach der Gründung der DDR und Teilung Berlins von eben dort nach Süddeutschland gegangen sind, weil das nicht direkt in der atomaren und militärischen Schussbahn lag, bei einem möglichen Ost- /  Westkonflikt.
Das hat viele Arbeitsplätze gebracht und Geld in die bayrischen Kassen gespült und bringt es bis heute.

Das vergisst man bei der CSU aber lieber, genauso wie das Bayern bis Anfang der 1950er Jahre das Armenhaus Deutschlands war, nachdem kein Hahn gekräht hat.

Machen sie politisch also alles richtig? Nein, sie ruhen sich nur seit Jahrzehnten auf ihrem geschichtlichen Glück aus und beweihräuchern sich als Partei selber wie erfolgreich ihre "Politik" doch war / ist, die sie garnicht gemacht haben.
Und das beste daran das sie sich in der Bundespolitik mit ihren "Erfolgen" dann aufplustern bis zum geht nicht mehr und so enorm wichtig halten.
Sollen sie mal 70 Jahre die Regierung in Berlin übernehmen, mal sehen ob Berlin dann genauso unter ihrer Politik "blüht" wie Bayern.
Vermutlich wohl nicht, aber da findet man dann schon eine Ausrede worans gelegen hätte.


----------



## Adi1 (16. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sind Kinder, die Drogen nehmen, denn auch "eigenverantwortlich",  kann man das denen zumuten?



Das ist eine Frage der Erziehung,
wenn die Eltern konsequent ihre Kinder erziehen,
besteht auch kein Problem für eine Drogenanfälligkeit 

Andersrum gilt natürlich:

Der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Stamm


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. September 2017)

Da habe aber jemand Ahnung. Gründe für Drogenkonsum gibt es Viele. Erziehung ist nur einer davon. Lassen wir Mal weg, dass die Mehrheit Drogen konsumiert oder konsumiert hat.

Gesendet von meinem P851X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (16. September 2017)

Kommt darauf an, was man als Drogen bezeichnet. Von illegalen Drogen hab ich meine Finger gelassen (hauptsächlich weil ich Zwänge der Gruppendynamik weitestgehend aus dem Weg gehe und mir selbst nicht zutraue, mich aus einer Sucht zu befreien). Mit Alkohol und andere, nicht-chemischen Suchtmittel hat wohl jeder Mensch in der einen oder anderen Form zu tun. Die Frage ist, wie sehr man das unter Kontrolle hat.


----------



## DerLachs (16. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage der Erziehung,
> wenn die Eltern konsequent ihre Kinder erziehen,
> besteht auch kein Problem für eine Drogenanfälligkeit


Ist halt einfach mal kompletter Unsinn und geht völlig an der Realität vorbei.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Ist halt einfach mal kompletter Unsinn und geht völlig an der Realität vorbei.



Dafür hast du dann auch Quellen? 

So wie Adi1 hätte ich es auch nicht geschrieben, aber abzustreiten, dass das Elternhaus + Erziehung einen Einfluss hat, sehe ich genauso falsch. Es ist doch klar ein Unterschied, wie Eltern das vorleben, mit ihrem Kind darüber reden und sich generell für ihr Kind interessieren.

PS: 

Interessant, Frau Merkel will also nicht mit den Leuten sprechen, die wegen ihrer Politik Schaden erlitten haben:

ZDF lud Berliner Terroropfer aus Show mit Merkel aus

Warum bloß?


----------



## Two-Face (16. September 2017)

Mit richtiger Erziehung würde es möglicherweise auch keine Morde, Überfälle, Terroranschläge oder Gaffer an Unfallorten mehr geben. Dann gäbe es da aber noch die 1% mit angeborenem, asozialem Verhalten, denen man nur mit intensiver, psychologischer Betreuung beikommen kann.

Ist jetzt aber im Bezug auf Marlene Mortlers Anti-Drogen-Politik unerheblich, denn die zielt nicht auf Erziehung ab, sondern dass Drogen generell nicht gekauft und konsumiert werden, also auf rigorose Verbote und Strafen. Was aber nicht funktioniert, denn in den letzten Jahren sind Drogenkonsum und Drogentote kontinuierlich angestiegen. Ergo, Bayerische Drogenpolitik: Gescheitert.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> Interessant, Frau Merkel will also nicht mit den Leuten sprechen, die wegen ihrer Politik Schaden erlitten haben:
> 
> ...


Dafür bekam Merkel wenigstens bei der Riesterrente und Altersarmut ihr Fett weg, war schön mal anzusehen, dass man (bewusste?) Ahnungslosigkeit offenbar doch nicht einfach weglächeln oder "rautieren" kann.


----------



## DerLachs (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dafür hast du dann auch Quellen?
> 
> So wie Adi1 hätte ich es auch nicht geschrieben, aber abzustreiten, dass das Elternhaus + Erziehung einen Einfluss hat, sehe ich genauso falsch. Es ist doch klar ein Unterschied, wie Eltern das vorleben, mit ihrem Kind darüber reden und sich generell für ihr Kind interessieren.


Wo streite ich das denn ab? Er hat geschrieben, dass "konsequente Erziehung" dafür sorgt, dass es "kein Problem" mit Drogensucht geben wird. Und das halte ich für Unsinn. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass Erziehung gar keinen Einfluss hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> Interessant, Frau Merkel will also nicht mit den Leuten sprechen, die wegen ihrer Politik Schaden erlitten haben:
> 
> ...



Merkel kann halt nicht mit Niederlagen und Fehlern umgehen, in dem Punkt ist sie genau wie Kohl.
Sah man auch gut daran als sie die Menschen im Studio ihren Unmut über Riester Luft gemacht haben, damit kam Merkel nicht wirklich klar und war angefressen und hats ausgesessen.
Entsprechend wird sie eben deshalb auch die Terroropfer vom Weinachtsmarkt ausgeladen haben.

Man merkt einfach immer wieder an allen Ecken und Enden von wem Merkel gelernt hat...


----------



## Grestorn (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Interessant, Frau Merkel will also nicht mit den Leuten sprechen, die wegen ihrer Politik Schaden erlitten haben:
> 
> ZDF lud Berliner Terroropfer aus Show mit Merkel aus



In wie fern ist Merkel direkt daran Schuld, dass diese Personen geschädigt wurden und es Tote gab? Hat sie persönlich die Schlampereien der Polizei (die in Länderhand ist) zu verantworten? Oder sprichst Du von der Flüchtlingspolitik im Allgemeinen?


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. September 2017)

Ja wenn die Grenzen dicht gewesen wären, dann wäre er vielleicht nicht rein gekommen. Ändert aber wie du schon sagtest nichts daran, dass die Behörden total versagt haben. Sie haben nicht nur keine Daten ausgetauscht, sondern ihn auch mehrmals aus den Augen verloren. Und daran ist nicht Merkel Schuld.

Wobei das ganze Schuld zuweisen von Merkel auch etwas einfach ist. Wir sind eine Demokratie, keine Diktatur.  Und sie kann nicht irgendwelche Befehle geben und alle sagen, jawohl Frau Merkel.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. September 2017)

Und dann hätte es vielleicht jemand gemacht, der schon hier war?

Dieses "Wenn die Grenzen dicht sind/gewesen wären..." ist einfach unfassbar kurzsichtig.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. September 2017)

Doppelpost..


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Merkel kann halt nicht mit Niederlagen und Fehlern umgehen, in dem Punkt ist sie genau wie Kohl.
> Sah man auch gut daran als sie die Menschen im Studio ihren Unmut über Riester Luft gemacht haben, damit kam Merkel nicht wirklich klar und war angefressen und hats ausgesessen.
> Entsprechend wird sie eben deshalb auch die Terroropfer vom Weinachtsmarkt ausgeladen haben.
> 
> Man merkt einfach immer wieder an allen Ecken und Enden von wem Merkel gelernt hat...



Und am Ende wird sie mit der Masche genauso lange regieren dürfen, wie Kohl. Scheinbar muss es noch mehr "bunte" Ereignisse geben, bevor ein Umdenken stattfindet.



Grestorn schrieb:


> In wie fern ist Merkel direkt daran Schuld, dass diese Personen geschädigt wurden und es Tote gab? Hat sie persönlich die Schlampereien der Polizei (die in Länderhand ist) zu verantworten? Oder sprichst Du von der Flüchtlingspolitik im Allgemeinen?



Soweit ich weiß, ist Herr Amri weder deutscher Staatsbürger, noch ist er hier geboren. Und es war Frau Merkel die im September 2015 einen Riesenfehler begangen hat, mit all seinen Folgen.

In diesem Land sind mal Minister zurückgetreten, weil sie bei einer Doktorarbeit betrogen haben.

Wenn aber Morde, Terror und Sexualdelikte wegen falscher Politik zunehmen, dann übernimmt (komischerweise) kein Politiker für seine falsche Politik Verantwortung.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ja wenn die Grenzen dicht gewesen wären, dann wäre er vielleicht nicht rein gekommen. Ändert aber wie du schon sagtest nichts daran, dass die Behörden total versagt haben. Sie haben nicht nur keine Daten ausgetauscht, sondern ihn auch mehrmals aus den Augen verloren. Und daran ist nicht Merkel Schuld.



Frau Merkel führt diese Regierung. Sie ist Regierungschefin und nicht unbeteiligte Dritte. Wenn sie den Laden nicht regieren kann und nicht für die Sicherheit ihres Volks sorgen kann (oder schlimmer, nicht sorgen will), ist sie denkbar ungeeignet für den Job.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wobei das ganze Schuld zuweisen von Merkel auch etwas einfach ist. Wir sind eine Demokratie, keine Diktatur.  Und sie kann nicht irgendwelche Befehle geben und alle sagen, jawohl Frau Merkel.



So wie der demokratische Beschluss in unserem Parlament im September 2015?

Ach ne, den gab es ja nie.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und dann hätte es vielleicht jemand gemacht, der schon hier war?



Hat es aber nicht. Es war ein sogenannter "Flüchtlinge" der am Berliner Weihnachtsmarkt im Namen seiner Ideologie gemordet hat.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Dieses "Wenn die Grenzen dicht sind/gewesen wären..." ist einfach unfassbar kurzsichtig.



Das kannst du ja mal mit Angehörigen und Betroffenen ausdiskutieren.


----------



## Grestorn (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist Herr Amri weder deutscher Staatsbürger, noch ist er hier geboren. Und es war Frau Merkel die im September 2015 einen Riesenfehler begangen hat, mit all seinen Folgen.



Genau auf dieses Posting habe ich gewartet. 

Jetzt mal meine dumme Frage: Was ist ein Menschenleben wert? Und ist ein Menschenleben mehr wert, wenn der betroffene deutscher Herkunft ist? Nur mal so gefragt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Was sind 12 Menschenleben wert? Soviele hat Herr Amri nämlich vorsätzlich beendet.

Aber das ist ja egal, hauptsache wir haben Herrn Amri in unserer grenzenlosen Naivität hier Zufluchg gewährt, richtig?

Oder der Mörder von Hamburg?


----------



## Grestorn (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was sind 12 Menschenleben wert? Soviele hat Herr Amri nämlich vorsätzlich beendet.



Ja, was sind die wert? Mehr oder weniger als das von 12 Syrern?


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ja, was sind die wert?



Sag du es mir. Du bist doch dafür, dass wir die Leute ins Land lassen. Und genausowas passiert dann (wovor schon lange vorher gewarnt wurde).

Also Leute aufnehmen und den Terror mitnehmen?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Mehr oder weniger als das von 12 Syrern?



Gleichviel. Und genauso wie Herr Amri schon lange bevor er in Deutschland war, in Sicherheit war, genauso waren es auch alle anderen sogenannten "Flüchtlinge".


----------



## Verminaard (16. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ja, was sind die wert? Mehr oder weniger als das von 12 Syrern?



Starkes Argument!
Warte bin jetzt verwirrt. Ist ein Syrer kein Mensch oder wieso differenzierst du hier?

Der Fall Amri und auch andere zeigen uns doch schön die Schwächen unseres System auf.


----------



## Grestorn (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gleichviel.



Sehe ich auch so. Und wären die Grenzen nach D geschlossen geblieben, wären weit mehr als nur 12 Menschen mehr gestorben, als sie es sowieso sind. Auch wenn sicher nicht alles legitime Flüchtlinge sind, so stimmt das Gegenteil genauso wenig. Du machst es Dir zu einfach. Und auch wenn Du ständig wiederholst, das Flüchtlingsproblem wäre ein PAL, weil wir hier in D netterweise keine EU Außengrenze haben.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Starkes Argument!
> Warte bin jetzt verwirrt. Ist ein Syrer kein Mensch oder wieso differenzierst du hier?



Ich wollte nur Kaaruzo aus der Reserve locken, der Merkel dafür kritisiert, dass sie Flüchtlinge ins Land gelassen hat, was er mit dem Argument begründet, dass wegen dieser Entscheidung 12 Deutsche gestorben sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Und wären die Grenzen nach D geschlossen geblieben, wären weit mehr als nur 12 Menschen mehr gestorben, als sie es sowieso sind. Auch wenn sicher nicht alles legitime Flüchtlinge sind, so stimmt das Gegenteil genauso wenig. Du machst es Dir zu einfach. Und auch wenn Du ständig wiederholst, das Flüchtlingsproblem wäre ein PAL, weil wir hier in D netterweise keine EU Außengrenze haben.



Nein wären sie nicht. Diese Leute waren in Sicherheit sobald sie Syrien verlassen haben. Millionen Menschen sind in der Türkei, Libanon, Jordanien oder andere Ländern und erfreuen sich ihres Lebens.

Jedes weitere Land hatte dann nur noch wirtschaftliche Gründe. Es sind Wirtschaftsflüchtligne, nichts anders.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur Kaaruzo aus der Reserve locken, der Merkel dafür kritisiert, dass sie Flüchtlinge ins Land gelassen hat, was er mit dem Argument begründet, dass wegen dieser Entscheidung 12 Deutsche gestorben sind.



Wo sagete ich 12 Deutsche? Es waren unter den Opfern auch andere Staatsbürger, als Deutsche.

Hier, das war mein Wortlaut:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was sind 12 Menschenleben wert? Soviele hat Herr Amri nämlich vorsätzlich beendet?



Wo liest du da das Wort "deutsch"?


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

- Doppelpost -


----------



## Two-Face (16. September 2017)

Da kommt eben die Grundsatzfrage auf: War es in irgend' einer Weise sinnvoll, so viele Flüchtlinge quasi auf einmal ins Land zu lassen?
Wäre es nicht sinnvoller gewesen, vorher unsere Behördenstärke zu prüfen, ob die das überhaupt bewältigen kann? 
Deckt unser Asylgesetz sowas überhaupt ab und wenn ja, gibt's da irgendwo Lücken?
Wie sollen so viele Migranten überhaupt integriert werden?

Es war definitiv ein Fehler, in Anbetracht unserer Kapazitäten ungeniert gut 1-2 Millionen Flüchtlinge ins Land zu lassen, die Bürokratie, welche schon zu Nicht-Krisenzeiten nichts wirklich auf die Reihe bekommt, wird quasi erdrückt, für die Integration nötige Fachkräfte fehlen von vorne bis hinten, Hilfskräfte leiden schon an Burnout. Aber Merkel sagt natürlich, "ja wir schaffen das" ohne jede Erklärung, *wie* und lässt sich dafür noch feiern.


----------



## Grestorn (16. September 2017)

Zur Erinnerung. "Die Zeit" hat die Ergeignisse im Herbst 2015 nochmal minutiös protokolliert. 

Grenzoffnung fur Fluchtlinge: Was geschah wirklich? | ZEIT ONLINE

Man lese sich das nochmal durch. Und dann sage man nochmal, dass das alles keine Flüchtlinge sind und sich gefälligst andere Länder um den Ansturm seinerzeit hätten kümmern sollen. 

Ich bin trotz aller Probleme und Pannen sehr froh, dass Merkel damals so reagiert hat, wie sie es getan hat. Ich würde mich selbst als Deutscher sonst nicht mehr in den Spiegel in mein Gesicht schauen wollen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hat es aber nicht. Es war ein sogenannter "Flüchtlinge" der am Berliner Weihnachtsmarkt im Namen seiner Ideologie gemordet hat.



Das liegt aber nicht an seinem Status als Flüchtling. Mörder gibt es in allen Kulturen. Warum sollen wir jetzt keine Flüchtlinge reinlassen? Weil die ja morden könnten?


----------



## Verminaard (16. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur Kaaruzo aus der Reserve locken, der Merkel dafür kritisiert, dass sie Flüchtlinge ins Land gelassen hat, was er mit dem Argument begründet, dass wegen dieser Entscheidung 12 Deutsche gestorben sind.



Ich denke im September 2017 sollten wir langsam soweit sein, auch solche Sachen kritisch hinterfragen zu dürfen, ohne das gleich stupide die Nazikeule geschwungen wird.
Natürlich müssen wir helfen, sowas in Frage zu stellen ist schon allein absurd.
Diese Hilfe muss aber sinvoll erfolgen und nicht so ein Chaos wie wir es jetzt haben sein.
Wird auf unzähligen freiwilligen Helfern ausgetragen. Ende nicht in Sicht.

Bei Fällen wie Amri und Co müssen Gesetze und Regelungen greifen, ohne das sie leicht ausgehebelt werden können.

Im Grunde genommen sieht man hier ein gigantisches Versagen der Entscheidungsträger, und die feiern sich trotzdem für einen nicht vorhandenen Erfolg.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung. "Die Zeit" hat die Ergeignisse im Herbst 2015 nochmal minutiös protokolliert.
> 
> Grenzoffnung fur Fluchtlinge: Was geschah wirklich? | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> ...



Es sind keine. 

Das diese Leute vor Krieg und Tod in Syrien fliehen, stelle ich doch gar nicht Abrede. Ja, das tun diese Leute und da haben sich auch alles Recht der Welt zu. Aber ihr Ziel (vor dem Tod und Krieg zu fliehen), haben sie erreicht, als sie Syrien verlasen haben. Jedes weitere Land danach, hatte nur noch wirtschaftliche Gründe. Und dagegen kann man sein und dagegen bin ich. Ich will keine Einwanderung über unser Asylgesetz. Dafür ist es nicht gedacht.

Und ich will nicht hunderttausende Sozialfälle in unser Land importieren. Es kostet zig Millarden und führt zu Sicherheitsproblemen, wie ja Köln, Berlin, Hamburg und viele weitere Städte gezeigt habne. Sowohl in Deutschland, als auch in anderen Ländern Westeuropas.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht an seinem Status als Flüchtling. Mörder gibt es in allen Kulturen. Warum sollen wir jetzt keine Flüchtlinge reinlassen? Weil die ja morden könnten?



RIchtig. Es ist ein Kostenfaktor ohne gleichen und ein Sicherheitsrisiko. Wieviele Terroranschläge soll es denn in Westeuropa noch geben?


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

- Doppelpost -


----------



## Grestorn (16. September 2017)

@Verminaard: Ich habe explizit so reagiert, weil Kaaruzo weiter oben Merkel klar angegriffen hat, sie wäre durch ihre Politik schuld an den 12 Toten. Da geht mir die Galle hoch. Dazu muss ich auch keine Nazikeule schwingen, was ich im Übrigen auch nicht getan habe!

@Kaaruzo: Ich weiß, ein PAL. Du hast den Artikel der Zeit nicht gelesen. Speziell Seite 2-4, wo der massive Druck der Menschen in Ungarn beschrieben wurde. Du hättest da natürlich die Grenzen zugelassen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> @Verminaard: Ich habe explizit so reagiert, weil Kaaruzo weiter oben Merkel klar angegriffen hat, sie wäre durch ihre Politik schuld an den 12 Toten. Da geht mir die Galle hoch. Dazu muss ich auch keine Nazikeule schwingen, was ich im Übrigen auch nicht getan habe!



Natürlich trägt sie daran eine Mitschuld. Die Hauptschuld (das steht außer Frage) trägt natürlich der Täter. 

Ihre falsche Politik hat das erst möglich gemacht. Und sie übernimmt dafür weder die Verantwortung, noch korrigiert sie ihre falsche Politik.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Du hättest da natürlich die Grenzen zugelassen.



Nicht nur zugelassen, zurückgeschickt.


----------



## Grestorn (16. September 2017)

Mal ganz abgesehen von den Flüchtlingen selbst, die in Italien, Türkei, Griechenland und Libyen kaum alle versorgt werden können (auf das Argument PAL gehst Du ja auch nie ein), was ist, wenn Italiener durch einen Terroranschlag ums Leben kommen? Das ist dann ok, weil Italien dummerweise am Mittelmeer liegt? 

Deine Argumentation ist so unerträglich egoistisch (auf ganz D bezogen) und auch kurzsichtig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen von den Flüchtlingen selbst, die in Italien, Türkei, Griechenland und Libyen kaum alle versorgt werden können.



Sind sie am Leben? Dann ist alles gesagt.



Grestorn schrieb:


> was ist, wenn Italiener durch einen Terroranschlag ums Leben kommen? Das ist dann ok, weil Italien dummerweise am Mittelmeer liegt?



Diese Frage muss sich der italienische Wähler stellen und beantworten.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation ist so unerträglich egoistisch (auf ganz D bezogen) und auch kurzsichtig.



Ist aber auch gemein, dass ich gucke, was für mich das Beste ist. Buhu.


----------



## Grestorn (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sind sie am Leben? Dann ist alles gesagt.


Es sind genügend dort gestorben, viele auch an mangelnder Versorgung. Schade, dass Du das offensichtlich nicht mal zur Kenntnis nimmst.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist aber auch gemein, dass ich gucke, was für mich das Beste ist. Buhu.


Ja, steh dazu. Dein zynisches "Buhu" spricht Bände. Ich muss nicht extra schreiben, was ich von Menschen, die so argumentieren, halte. Es gibt da nicht mehr viel Platz nach unten.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. September 2017)

Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, das klingt immer so, als würden die Leute ja nach Deutschland kommen, weil sie nur eine PS3 haben und wollen eine PS4.  Dem ist aber nicht der Fall. Die meisten kommen hier hin, weil sie sich bessere Lebensbedingungen erhoffen, die weit über den Konsum von Luxusgütern hinaus geht. Die Lager in der Türkei sind zum Beispiel stark überfüllt, es gibt immer wieder Angriffe auf Flüchtlinge und die politische Situation ist dort auch alles Andere als stabil.

Bei Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen fallen mir eher andere Personen ein.

Aber mal was Anderes, welche Partei will eigentlich die Hygiene im Krankenhaus verbessern und ein Tempolimit einführen? Würde jährlich tausende von Menschen retten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Es sind genügend dort gestorben, viele auch an mangelnder Versorgung. Schade, dass Du das offensichtlich nicht mal zur Kenntnis nimmst.



Aber sie haben genug "Energie" für den weiten Weg durch ganz Europa bis zu uns? Ne ist klar.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ja, steh dazu. Dein zynisches "Buhu" spricht Bände. Ich muss nicht extra schreiben, was ich von Menschen, die so argumentieren, halte. Es gibt da nicht mehr viel Platz nach unten.



Und jetzt?


----------



## Grestorn (16. September 2017)

Nichts jetzt. Wir wissen, was wir voneinander halten. Das ist ja schon mal was. Überzeugen wird keiner den anderen, das ist eh klar.

Wäre nur schön, wenn Du auch dazu stehen würdest, wo Du politisch stehst. Wenn man Dir das ins Gesicht sagst, würdest Du vermutlich sehr ungehalten reagieren, was ich eigentlich nicht verstehen kann. Ist etwas schizophren.


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich bin trotz aller Probleme und Pannen sehr froh, dass Merkel damals so reagiert hat, wie sie es getan hat. Ich würde mich selbst als Deutscher sonst nicht mehr in den Spiegel in mein Gesicht schauen wollen.


Sie hat es so schlecht gemacht, wie man es nur schlecht machen kann selbst wenn man die Flüchtlinge wirklich haben will.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nichts jetzt. Wir wissen, was wir voneinander halten. Das ist ja schon mal was.



Ach du weißt, was ich von dir halte? Interessant. Was ist das denn?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Überzeugen wird keiner den anderen, das ist eh klar.



Was ich auch nicht schlimm finde. Du stehst zu deiner Meinung, ich teile sie einfach nur nicht. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wäre nur schön, wenn Du auch dazu stehen würdest, wo Du politisch stehst. Wenn man Dir das ins Gesicht sagst, würdest Du vermutlich sehr ungehalten reagieren, was ich eigentlich nicht verstehen kann. Ist etwas schizophren.



Na dann erheitere mich, wo stehe ich?


----------



## JePe (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich trägt sie daran eine Mitschuld. Die Hauptschuld (das steht außer Frage) trägt natürlich der Täter.



Nicht zu vergessen der Hersteller des LKWs, der Betreiber der letzten Tankstelle und diejenigen, die die Strasse asphaltiert haben. Ohne diese Hilfsmittel waere dieses Verbrechen ja schliesslich nicht moeglich gewesen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Komisch, bei anderen Taten ist diese Erklärung doch auch Gang und Gäbe:

Heiko Maas: Pegida und AfD sind mitverantwortlich fur brennende Fluchtlingsheime

Aber bei Frau Merkel zählt das plötzlich nicht?


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. September 2017)

Und hätte man damals die Wiedervereinigung gelassen,  hätte es wohl keinen Anschlag in Berlin gegeben.


----------



## JePe (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Heiko Maas: Pegida und AfD sind mitverantwortlich fur brennende Fluchtlingsheime



Tragen AfD & Co. mit ihrer Deutschtuemelei und ihrem Entsorgungsgeschwafel dazu bei, ein Klima zu schaffen, in dem Einzelne Hemm- und sonstige Schwellen uebertreten und randalieren, brandschatzen und uebergriffig werden?

Aber Ja. Jeder, der noch halbwegs alle Tassen im Schrank hat, wird das auch ohne Hilfe anderer Foristen erkennen.

Hat Fr. Merkel ein Klima geschaffen, dass einen Hr. Amri dazu ermutigt haben koennte, ein Attentat zu begehen? Dafuer haette ich gerne ein, zwei Belege.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Tragen AfD & Co. mit ihrer Deutschtuemelei und ihrem Entsorgungsgeschwafel dazu bei, ein Klima zu schaffen, in dem Einzelne Hemm- und sonstige Schwellen uebertreten und randalieren, brandschatzen und uebergriffig werden?



Jaja, wenn andere entsorgen sagen, ist alles ok, aber bei der AfD ist es wieder ein "Skandal". Manche sind halt gleicher, als andere.



JePe schrieb:


> Aber Ja. Jeder, der noch halbwegs alle Tassen im Schrank hat, wird das auch ohne Hilfe anderer Foristen erkennen.



Ah, so haben wir es gerne. Erstmal schön moralisch überlgen fühlen, gell?



JePe schrieb:


> Hat Fr. Merkel ein Klima geschaffen, dass einen Hr. Amri dazu ermutigt haben koennte, ein Attentat zu begehen? Dafuer haette ich gerne ein, zwei Belege.



Wo fanden die Terroranschläge bisher statt? In Westeuropa. Wo wurden die Länder mit "Flüchtlinge" gefüllt? In Westeuropa.

Wer hat im September 2015 einen politische Fehler begangen. Frau Merkel.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. September 2017)

Gefüllt? Übetreib mal nicht.


----------



## JePe (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jaja, wenn andere entsorgen sagen, ist alles ok, aber bei der AfD ist es wieder ein "Skandal". Manche sind halt gleicher, als andere.



Ich kann nur vermuten, dass Du hier auf ein Schnipselzitat von Herrn Gabriel auf tagesspiegel.de anspielst. Dort ist ein Satzfragment zu finden, in dem von der "rueckstandfreien Entsorgung" einer Regierung die Rede ist. Im Kontext kann man eigentlich recht deutlich erkennen, dass Herr Gabriel die Abloesung der Regierung und die Abkehr von ihrer Politik gemeint hat - und man dieses Halbzitat nicht so wirklich damit vergleichen kann, was Herr Gauleiterland ausgeduenstet hat? Der wollte immerhin eine Person in einer Region "entsorgen", die beide vermutlich im Atlas nicht auf Anhieb finden wuerden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ah, so haben wir es gerne. Erstmal schön moralisch überlgen fühlen, gell?



Ich habe einen moralisch-ethischen Kompass, Ja. Ist das ein Problem fuer Dich?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo fanden die Terroranschläge bisher statt? In Westeuropa. Wo wurden die Länder mit "Flüchtlinge" gefüllt? In Westeuropa.
> 
> Wer hat im September 2015 einen politische Fehler begangen. Frau Merkel.



Ganz ploetzlich faellt mir der olle Goethe ein: Getretner Quark wird breit, nicht stark. Egal, wie oft Du diesen Unfug noch wiederholst, er wird nicht richtiger. Einen Link zur Chronologie gab es schon ein paar Posts vorher; wie der von Dir angeprangerte "politische Fehler" Herrn Amri zu seiner Tat bewogen haben soll, hast Du immer noch nicht ausgefuehrt. Darf ich mich da noch auf eine nachpruefbare, angreifbare Argumentation freuen oder wird einfach weiter brauner Pudding an die Wand genagelt?


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen der Hersteller des LKWs, der Betreiber der letzten Tankstelle und diejenigen, die die Strasse asphaltiert haben. Ohne diese Hilfsmittel waere dieses Verbrechen ja schliesslich nicht moeglich gewesen.



Was für ein polemischer Schwachsinn.
Kaaruzo hat nicht völlig unrecht, auch wen er natürlich auch nicht völlig recht hat.
Natürlich trägt die Bundesregierung und entsprechend auch Merkel als ihr oberster Vertreter eine Mitschuld an dem Anschlag von Amri.

Insofern das die Regierung dafür Sorge zu tragen hat das Polizei und Geheimdienste ihre Aufgaben effizient erfüllen und nicht durch Barieren gegenseitig blockieren und Informationen zurückhalten was dann dazu führt das ein Terrorist wie Amri, der schon zig mal Aktenkundig wurde und von dem bekannt war das er wohl einen Anschlag plant, diesen auch noch durchführen kann.

Für dieses Behörendchaos was dort im Fall Amri stattgefunden hat muss letztlich jemand die Verantwortung übernehmen und wer sollte das sonst sein wen nicht die Bundesregierung? Doch wohl kaum ein Postbote aus Hessen?

Letztlich hat der Anschlag unabhängig von der Verantwortung aber auch mal wieder eines gezeigt, es gibt Dinge die gehören schlicht nicht in Länderkompetenz, sondern auf eine Bundesebene gehoben, dazu zählen die Polizeiarbeit und die Arbeit von Geheimdiensten, neben anderen Dingen wie dem Bildungswesen und weiteren Dingen um die es hier aber nicht geht.


----------



## Tengri86 (16. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Aber mal was Anderes, welche Partei will eigentlich die Hygiene im Krankenhaus verbessern und ein Tempolimit einführen? Würde jährlich tausende von Menschen retten.



Gab mal letztes was.. in so Artikel das die Mitarbeiter mehr Zeit für Hände Hygiene nehmen  sollen,aber diese  nicht haben D 



Gibt auch viele andere Themen 

Alters Und Kinderarmut 
Pflegenotstand 

Gesundheit und Soziales sieht man net viel


----------



## JePe (16. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was für ein polemischer Schwachsinn.



Nicht mehr oder weniger schwachsinnig als das Konstrukt, auf das ich damit geantwortet habe.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich kann nur vermuten, dass Du hier auf ein Schnipselzitat von Herrn Gabriel auf tagesspiegel.de anspielst. Dort ist ein Satzfragment zu finden, in dem von der "rueckstandfreien Entsorgung" einer Regierung die Rede ist. Im Kontext kann man eigentlich recht deutlich erkennen, dass Herr Gabriel die Abloesung der Regierung und die Abkehr von ihrer Politik gemeint hat - und man dieses Halbzitat nicht so wirklich damit vergleichen kann, was Herr Gauleiterland ausgeduenstet hat? Der wollte immerhin eine Person in einer Region "entsorgen", die beide vermutlich im Atlas nicht auf Anhieb finden wuerden.



Der eine will eine Regierung loswerden, weil er denkt, sie wäre fürs regieren nicht geeignet und der andere ein Person, wer er denkt sie wäre für ihr Amt geeignet.

Aber Hauptsache die Berufsempörten konnten mal wieder schön hyperventilieren. Sonst wird es ja langweilig im Elfenbeinturm.



JePe schrieb:


> Ich habe einen moralisch-ethischen Kompass, Ja. Ist das ein Problem fuer Dich?



Solange er einem nicht am Denken hindert, nicht. Sobald man das allerdings zur Maxime über Pragmatismus und Sachverstand erhebt, schon. Genau das Problem, was wir zur Zeit haben.



JePe schrieb:


> Ganz ploetzlich faellt mir der olle Goethe ein: Getretner Quark wird breit, nicht stark. Egal, wie oft Du diesen Unfug noch wiederholst, er wird nicht richtiger. Einen Link zur Chronologie gab es schon ein paar Posts vorher; wie der von Dir angeprangerte "politische Fehler" Herrn Amri zu seiner Tat bewogen haben soll, hast Du immer noch nicht ausgefuehrt. Darf ich mich da noch auf eine nachpruefbare, angreifbare Argumentation freuen oder wird einfach weiter brauner Pudding an die Wand genagelt?



Fehler von Angela Merkel: Euro-Krise, Energiewende, Fluchtlingskrise

Das ist ihr politischer Fehler. Die Grenzöffnung. Hätte man es wie früher gemacht (Dublin), dann hätte Herr Amri überhaupt nicht nach Deutschland gedurft. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen? 

PS: Person der Woche: Udo di Fabio: Der Richter der Kanzlerin - n-tv.de

Guck mal hier, ein ehemaliger Verfassungsrichter der "braunen" Pudding an die Wand nagelt.



> "Das Grundgesetz garantiert nicht den Schutz aller Menschen weltweit durch faktische oder rechtliche Einreiseerlaubnis. Eine solche unbegrenzte Rechtspflicht besteht auch weder europarechtlich noch völkerrechtlich."


----------



## Tengri86 (16. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Aber mal was Anderes, welche Partei will eigentlich die Hygiene im Krankenhaus verbessern und ein Tempolimit einführen? Würde jährlich tausende von Menschen retten.



Ver.di: Pflegekrafte haben kaum Zeit zur Handedesinfektion - Hamburg - Aktuelle News aus den Stadtteilen - Hamburger Abendblatt

Ver.di-Information an die Presse in Celle und Umgebung – Celler Presse


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Und wenn wir in diesem Zusammenhang von Versagen reden, dass geht ja die ganze Zeit weiter:

Uberprufung: Die Machtlosigkeit des BAMF gegen Tauschung bei Asylantragen

Wie viele Identitäten hatte Herr Amri nochmal? 10? 14?

Neues Bewertungssystem: Zahl islamistischer Gefahrder in Deutschland gestiegen 

War Herr Amri nicht auch einer dieser Gefährder? Wie sind die eigentlich alle ins Land gekommen? Wenn man diese Leute kennt (die genaue Zahl ist ja offensichtlich zu ermitteln), wer trägt die Verantworung, wenn einer von denen etwas tut (wie in Berlin oder Hamburg)?

Aber hauptsache "Wir schaffen das". Solange der "moralisch-ethnische" Kompass "richtig" eingestellt ist, sind Kosten und Todesoper halt Kollateralschäden.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. September 2017)

Worum geht es dir eigentlich? Um Leiden zu verhindern nicht, dann hättest mehr drauf als nur Flüchtlinge hier und Flüchtlinge da.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Für mich ist es das dringendste Problem zur Zeit. Es kostet Millarden an Steuergeldern und es ist (wie die Vergangenheit leider mehrfach gezeigt hat) ein riesiges Sicherheitsproblem.

Da wir demänchst Wahlen haben, thematiserie ich es.


----------



## Poulton (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da wir demänchst Wahlen haben, thematiserie ich es.


Mit möglichst hübsch verklausulierten "Ausländer raus!"-Postings?


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mit möglichst hübsch verklausulierten "Ausländer raus!"-Postings?



Richtig, so wie hier, wo ich mich für ein Einwanderungsgesetz ausspreche:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe (mehr als einmal) gesagt, dass ich für eine Einwanderung aufgrund eines vernünftigen Einwanderungsgesetze gerne zu haben bin. So wie es *richtige* Einwanderungsländer ja auch praktizieren (USA, Kanada, Australien).



Dieser Satz tropft ja in jeder Zeile förmlich vor "Ausländer raus". Aber klar, in den Augen der Linken ist jeder, der bei der Einwanderung sortieren will und nicht jeden Sozialhilfefall und Ungebildten ins Land lassen will, ein ganz "böhser Rassist". Wie kann man es auch nur wagen, bei der Einwanderung zu gucken, wenn man ins Land lassen will.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Für mich ist es das dringendste Problem zur Zeit. Es kostet Millarden an Steuergeldern und es ist (wie die Vergangenheit leider mehrfach gezeigt hat) ein riesiges Sicherheitsproblem.
> 
> Da wir demänchst Wahlen haben, thematiserie ich es.


Stimmt. Es gibt Tausende von Toten, weil man kein Tempolimit hat, die Lebenserwartung an Hauptstraßen liegt weit unter dem Durchschnitt und die Chance sich im Krankenhaus eine Infektion zuzuziehen ist stark gestiegen.   Die Schere zwischen Arm und reich nimmt weiter zu, die Justiz ist total überlastet, aber unsrer dringendes Problem sind Ausländer.


----------



## Poulton (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, so wie hier, wo ich mich für ein Einwanderungsgesetz ausspreche:


Und was hat das Flüchtlingsthema jetzt genau mit Einwanderung zu tun oder ist das nur wieder eine deiner üblichen Nebelkerzen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dieser Satz tropft ja in jeder Zeile förmlich vor "Ausländer raus".


Ich hab gestern schon altes von dir gebracht, von dem du dich bis heute nicht distanziert hast, und es gibt noch bedeutend mehr, die zeigen wie braun du tickst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und was hat das Flüchtlingsthema jetzt genau mit Einwanderung zu tun? Oder nur wieder eine deiner üblichen Nebelkerzen?



Da du doch so genau mitliest und dich an alles erinnerst, müsstest du dir die Frage doch selbst beantworten können.

Ich habe mehr als einmal gesagt, dass wir zur Zeit eine Einwanderung über unser Asylgesetz haben (wofür es nicht da ist). 

Einwanderungsgesetz: Wenn jeder bleibt 



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Stimmt. Es gibt Tausende von Toten, weil man kein Tempolimit hat, die Lebenserwartung an Hauptstraßen liegt weit unter dem Durchschnitt und die Chance sich im Krankenhaus eine Infektion zuzuziehen ist stark gestiegen.   Die Schere zwischen Arm und reich nimmt weiter zu, die Justiz ist total überlastet, aber unsrer dringendes Problem sind Ausländer.



Verkehrssicherheit sind wir auf Platz 6 in Europa:

Verkehrssicherheit: Österreich im EU-Vergleich auf Platz 9

Tempolimit fur Autobahnen?: Todliche Unfalle passieren meist auf Landstrassen 

Die meisten Verkehrstote gibt es auf Landstraßen, da herrscht bereits ein Tempolimit.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern schon altes von dir gebracht, von dem du dich bis heute nicht distanziert hast, und es gibt noch bedeutend mehr, die zeigen wie braun du tickst.



Stimmt, Beiträge wo ich gesagt habe, dass man Linksradikale, wie Rechtsradikale bestrafen muss, Beiträge wo ich mich für die Homoehe ausspreche, Beiträge wo ich ganz klar Pro Israel bin und Beiträge (den übrigens gelikt hast), wo ich sage, dass der Holocaust eine mehrfach bewiesene Tatsache ist.

So kennt man sie, die brauen. Ist aber alles egal, weil jeder der nicht den unkontrollierten Massenansturm auf unser Land befürwortet, ein "ganz, ganz böhser Rassist" ist.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (16. September 2017)

Oh man oh man! Wenn ich diese Sülze hier wieder lese. Es gibt keine Flüchtlingskrise! Nutzt doch nicht deren Begriffe. Es ist eine gewollte Massenmigration.
 Aber ja, es gibt mehr Probleme als dieses. Ob eine Partei daran was ändern kann oder will nachdem Sie es im Programm gesagt hat... .


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. September 2017)

Verkehrsopfer - Unfallursache Nummer 1: uberhohte Geschwindigkeit - Auto & Mobil - Suddeutsche.de

Aber hey. Muss man nichts machen.

Ach btw Rechtextremismus und Antisemitismus sind keine Kausalität.


----------



## Grestorn (16. September 2017)

Wieso überrascht mich ein solcher Text von Dir, Klinge kein bisschen. Nachdem Du auch an Chemtrails glaubst... Muss schrecklich sein, wenn die Welt voller Verschwörungen ist. Natürlich ist es dann auch eine geplante Massenmigration, die von der Zionistisch und Islamistisch unterwanderten Regierung geplant ist, die die unbequemen deutschstämmigen Menschen endlich loswerden will.


----------



## JePe (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist ihr politischer Fehler. Die Grenzöffnung. Hätte man es wie früher gemacht (Dublin), dann hätte Herr Amri überhaupt nicht nach Deutschland gedurft. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?



Tja. Haette Oesterreich nicht Deutschland um Oeffnung seiner Grenze gebeten und haette Ungarn nicht bemerkenswert zeitgleich seine Fluechtlinge in die, rein zufaellig, bereitstehenden Busse verfrachtet oder Zuege gesetzt, haette sich die Frage nie gestellt.

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich die Argumentation "er durfte nicht nach Deutschland" schon ein wenig ... bizarr finde. Irgendwie faellt es mir naemlich schwer zu glauben, dass ein Attentaeter sich von einem Blatt Papier so einfach von seinem Entschluss abbringen laesst. Aber vielleicht schlaegst Du ja gleich wieder vor, Deutschland muesse eben seine Tausende Kilometer Staatsgrenze "angemessen" (was immer das heisst) sichern und wirst wieder auf Israel verweisen (das ein wenig kleiner als Deutschland ist, eine sehr viel staerker militarisierte Gesellschaft hat und das von Dir behauptete Kunststueck trotzdem nicht fertigbringt). Dann brauchen wir nur noch ein weiteres Blatt Papier, dass die Einreise mit falschen Papieren verbietet und genuegend Zuversicht, dass sich die Boesewichte dieser Welt auch daran halten, und schon ist alles in deutscher Butter.

Lieber sitze ich im moralischen Elfenbein- als im xenophoben Wachturm.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. September 2017)

Wenn ich jetzt böse wäre, könnte ich darauf hinweisen, dass Überfremdung bis jetzt immer von Weißen ausging.  Und die Verhältnisse auch anders waren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Verkehrsopfer - Unfallursache Nummer 1: uberhohte Geschwindigkeit - Auto & Mobil - Suddeutsche.de
> 
> Aber hey. Muss man nichts machen.



Naja offensichtlich muss man ja auch nichts an unserer Grenze machen. Gleicht sich dann ja wohl aus 



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ach btw Rechtextremismus und Antisemitismus sind keine Kausalität.



Das stimmt wohl, aber die Behauptung, dass man Rechtsradikale genauso betrafen muss wie Linksradikale (und andersrum) wirst du wohl Rechtsextreme wohl eher nicht hören, oder?



JePe schrieb:


> Tja. Haette Oesterreich nicht Deutschland um Oeffnung seiner Grenze gebeten und haette Ungarn nicht bemerkenswert zeitgleich seine Fluechtlinge in die, rein zufaellig, bereitstehenden Busse verfrachtet oder Zuege gesetzt, haette sich die Frage nie gestellt.



Tja, dann kann man natürlich noch viel früher ansetzen und Griechenland den schwarzen Peter zuschieben. Ändert aber nichts an dem Fakt, dass 12 Menschen Tod sind und man es dem Attentäter viel zu leicht gemacht hat.



JePe schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich die Argumentation "er durfte nicht nach Deutschland" schon ein wenig ... bizarr finde. Irgendwie faellt es mir naemlich schwer zu glauben, dass ein Attentaeter sich von einem Blatt Papier so einfach von seinem Entschluss abbringen laesst.



Lässt du den Autogurt weg, weil er nicht zu 100% schützt? Niemand behauptet, dass man 100% der Grenze 24/7 überwachen kann.

Aber aus dieser Logik heraus Grenzkontrollen komplett abzulehnen, das halte ich für bizarr. Oder befürwortest du  nur Sachen die zu 100% funktionieren?



JePe schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht schlaegst Du ja gleich wieder vor, Deutschland muesse eben seine Tausende Kilometer Staatsgrenze "angemessen" (was immer das heisst) sichern und wirst wieder auf Israel verweisen (das ein wenig kleiner als Deutschland ist, eine sehr viel staerker militarisierte Gesellschaft hat und das von Dir behauptete Kunststueck trotzdem nicht fertigbringt).



Ne zu 100% schafft es auch Israel nicht. 

Israelische Sperranlagen (Westjordanland)



> Nach Angaben der israelischen Botschaft in Berlin sind bei Selbstmordattentaten, die vom Westjordanland ausgingen, 2003 in Gebieten mit Zaun insgesamt 46 Menschen getötet und 221 verletzt worden. In Gebieten ohne Zaun seien es im gleichen Zeitraum 89 Tote und 411 Verletzte gewesen. Im ersten Halbjahr 2004 (bis einschließlich Juni) seien bei Selbstmordattentaten in Gebieten ohne Zaun 19 Menschen getötet und 102 weitere verletzt worden, während in Gebieten mit Zaun in demselben Zeitraum keine Menschen zu Tode gekommen seien. Inzwischen spricht die Allgemeine Israelische Sicherheitsbehörde Shabak von einer „signifikanten Reduzierung“ von Selbstmordanschlägen, seit mit dem Bau der Sperranlage begonnen wurde.



Aber (oh Wunder) es gab eine Rückgang. Und schon das ist erstrebenswert. 



JePe schrieb:


> Dann brauchen wir nur noch ein weiteres Blatt Papier, dass die Einreise mit falschen Papieren verbietet und genuegend Zuversicht, dass sich die Boesewichte dieser Welt auch daran halten, und schon ist alles in deutscher Butter.



Morde sind auch verboten, trotzdem werden sie begangen. Hören wir deshalb damit auf Morde zu bestrafen und ihre Ausübung zu erschweren? Warum also sollen wir das bei der Grenzkontrolle anders handhaben? 



JePe schrieb:


> Lieber sitze ich im moralischen Elfenbein- als im xenophoben Wachturm.



Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklären kannst, wie man sich gleichzeitig für eine (geregelte) Einwanderung aussprechen kann und trotzdem xenophob sein kann, wäre ich dir sehr verbunden.


----------



## Grestorn (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklären kannst, wie man sich gleichzeitig für eine (geregelte) Einwanderung aussprechen kann und trotzdem xenophob sein kann, wäre ich dir sehr verbunden.



Rosinenpicken. Egoistisch und eben nicht Humanistisch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Ja, so wie es alle Einwanderungsländer machen.

Sie picken sich die Leute raus (auch Fachkräfte genannt), die einen Nutzen haben. Was daran ist jetzt verwerflich?

Internationaler Grenzschutz: Australien fangt „unerwunschte Personen“ an Transitflughafen ab 



> So müssen Asylbewerber in Australien bis zum 1. Oktober dieses Jahres ihren Asylantrag stellen oder umgehend das Land verlassen. Bootsflüchtlinge werden nicht ins Land gelassen und stattdessen in Lagern in Papua-Neuguinea und in Nauru interniert.
> 
> Für eine Einbürgerung in Australien soll in Zukunft nachgewiesen werden müssen, dass man mindestens vier Jahre legal im Land gelebt hat – statt wie bisher ein Jahr. Zudem soll ein strenger Englischtest bestanden und ein Bekenntnis zu „australischen Werten“ abgelegt werden müssen.
> 
> Die Bestimmungen für Arbeitsvisa wurden bereits verschärft. Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland müssen in Zukunft mindestens zwei Jahre Berufserfahrung nachweisen. Australische Unternehmer müssen höhere Abgaben für die Einstellung ausländischer Arbeitnehmer zahlen.



Was ist an dem Vorgehen, wie im Artikel beschrieben, von Australien falsch? So sieht Politik aus, die dem eigenen Land und der eigenen Bevölkerung nützt.


----------



## Poulton (16. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Muss schrecklich sein, wenn die Welt voller Verschwörungen ist.


Das Auge ist überall!!11dröfl
https://scontent.ftxl1-1.fna.fbcdn....=d4610dc831ea5076a9a45d2752fd4a6e&oe=5A147BF2




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Israelische Sperranlagen (Westjordanland)


Und die haben jetzt genau was mit Flüchtlingen zu tun?

Abgesehen davon: 


> Teile der europäischen Rechtspopulist_innen vertreten einen  proisraelischen Kurs, der eindeutig taktisch bestimmt ist. Hierbei sind  zwei Ziele bestimmend: Israel wird zum einen als Bollwerk gegen »den  Islam« angesehen. Zum anderen soll formulierte Israel-Solidarität  Ausdruck dafür sein, dass man nicht antisemitisch ist, und es  verunmöglichen, als rechtsextrem bezeichnet zu werden. [...]
> Die im Rechtspopulismus von einigen propagierte »Israel-Solidarität«  lässt sich aber nicht allein auf taktische Überlegungen reduzieren.  Manche sind durchaus überzeugte »Israel-Freunde«, deren Israelbild  jedoch nicht von Israel als einem jüdischen Staat und vielseitigem Land  mit heterogener Bevölkerung bestimmt ist. Israel wird statt dessen auf  wenige Aspekte wie »Wehrhaftigkeit«, »klare Reaktionen auf Terrorismus«  und »Bollwerk gegen den Islam« reduziert. Hierbei wird auch der knapp  17prozentige muslimische Bevölkerungsanteil gern ignoriert – da dies  nicht ins eigene Israelbild passt. [...]


Antisemitismus 2016/2017 - im Rechtspopulismus und Rechtsextremismus | Belltower News


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und die haben jetzt genau was mit Flüchtlingen zu tun?



Es ging um die Sinnhaftigkeit von Grenzanlagen. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Antisemitismus 2016/2017 - im Rechtspopulismus und Rechtsextremismus | Belltower News



Belltower.News

Auch nur ein weitere Ableger von Frau Kahane. Danke, aber Frau IM wurde im Thread hier schon ausführlich abgearbeitet.

Zumal meine Israelsolidarität persönliche Gründe hat.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Morde sind auch verboten, trotzdem werden sie begangen. Hören wir deshalb damit auf Morde zu bestrafen und ihre Ausübung zu erschweren? Warum also sollen wir das bei der Grenzkontrolle anders handhaben?



Du vergleichst hier gerade Morde mit Grenzkontrollen. Wahnsinn.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Du vergleichst hier gerade Morde mit Grenzkontrollen. Wahnsinn.



Lesen will gelernt sein. Es ging um die Logik dahinter. Jepe sagt, man müsste etwas verbieten und schon würden sich alle Bösewichter dran halten und es wäre alles in Butter (das war von ihm offensichtlich ironisch gemeint).

Und ich habe ihm Anhand dieses Beispieles gezeigt, dass nur weil Verbrecher  sich nciht an Gesetzte halten, man deshalb nicht aufhört die Verbrecher zu bestrafen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. September 2017)

Ich würde ja Australien oder die USA nicht als positive Beispiele heran ziehen.  Dort ist nämlich das passiert, was man hier als Schreckenszenario heran zieht.


----------



## Verminaard (16. September 2017)

Was habt ihr gegen Kontrollen?
Seltsamerweise sind ja auch Politker gegen Kontrollen, ausser die Treffen sich. Da muss natuerlich kontrolliert werden. 
G20-Grenzkontrollen: Hunderte mutmassliche Straftater gefasst? | tagesschau.de
Haette aber auch mehrere Vorteile.

Weil Amri wieder mal angegeben wurde. Er nutzte 14!! Identitäten.
Wie kann sowas vorkommen? 
Ich meine mich zu erinnern das Aloah, das er irgendwas mit dem Netzwerk/IT/whatever für Erstaufnahmeeinrichtungen zu tun hatte und durscheinen hat lassen das die ganze IT nicht untereinander vernetzt ist. 
Abgesehen von so einem "Insiderwissen", sind solche Infos sowieso durchgesickert.

Bei sowas könnte man ansetzten, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das soetwas unglaublich schwierig und unmöglich ist, wenn man es will.
Mehrfachidentitäten, Missbrauch von Sozialleistungen, Amri und Co. Das Alles könnte erschwert, vielleicht sogar unterbunden werden.
Und nein man wär noch immer kein braunes Pack wenn man sich soetwas wünscht oder fordert.
Das ist ein rein organisatorisches Versagen. Wer ist hier in der Verantwortung?

Schengen funktioniert anscheinend nicht wirklich. Man sollte darüber nachdenken, hier nachzubessern. Und bis die EU-Aussengrenzen soweit sind, das sie einen Schengenraum ermöglichen können, sollte man das ganze Abkommen vielleicht pausieren.
Es geht hier nicht um Flüchtlinge (ich will hier gar nicht all die anderen Wörter verwenden). Es gibt eine Vielzahl an Problemen die solch offene Grenzen mit sich bringen.
Ausbaden darfs natürlich nur die/der "kleine Frau/Mann".

Hat nicht die Regierung unter anderem den Auftrag für Sicherheit für die Bewohner im Land zu sorgen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Sehr guter Artikel, danke Verminaard.

Das ganze wurde schon beim G7 Gipfel 2015 in Bayern festgestellt:

Hunderte Straftater bei G-7-Grenzkontrollen erwischt - Bayern - Suddeutsche.de

Grenzkontroellen werden nie 100% Sicherheit schaffen, aber es ist immer noch besser als gar nicht zu kontrollieren.


----------



## JePe (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklären kannst(...)



Ich habe keine Plaene, Dir irgendetwas zu erklaeren und bezweifle auch, dass das etwas nuetzen wuerde - Dein Welt- und Feindbild scheint mir eh laengst in Stein gemeisseltes Mauerwerk zu sein. Ich sehe mich auch nicht in der Pflicht, irgendetwas zu erklaeren. Du hast die These aufgestellt, Merkels "politischer Fehler" sei (mit)schuld an den 12 Toten des Berliner Weihnachtsmarktes - um ein paar Zeilen spaeter einzuraeumen, dass die womoeglich (wahrscheinlich?) auch ohne diesen "Fehler" zu beklagen waeren.

In England, wo 2016 geschaetzte 42.000 Asylantraege gestellt wurden, an jeder Hecke zwei Kamers  haengen und die Armee eingesetzt wird, ist Terrorismus dennoch ein qualitativ und quantitativ nochmal voellig anderes Problem als in Deutschland. Kann es nicht, so ganz theoretisch, sein, dass das Problem doch ein klitzekleines bisschen komplizierter ist, als Du, der Tattergreis von den AfD-Entsorgungsbetrieben und Alice im Muselland es uns weismachen wollt? Das Einzeiler a la "Grenzen schuetzen" zwar schlichte Gemueter an die Urne, aber keinen wirklichen Sicherheitsgewinn bringen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Hast du den Beitrag zu den israelischen Grenzanlagen gelesen? Es bringt einen Sicherheitsgewinn.

Und sowohl Verminaard als auch ich haben jeweils einen Artikel verlinkt, indem gezeigt wird, dasss Grenzkontrollen sinnvoll sind, weil sie Straftäter aufdeckt. Also was genau stört dich so sehr an Grenzkontrollen?


----------



## Grestorn (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja, so wie es alle Einwanderungsländer machen.
> 
> Sie picken sich die Leute raus (auch Fachkräfte genannt), die einen Nutzen haben. Was daran ist jetzt verwerflich?



Nichts. Aber nur das zu akzeptieren, spricht Dich eben gerade nicht von dem Vorwurf der Fremdenfeindlichkeit frei, der Dir hier gemacht wurde. Das Alibi zieht dann eben nicht.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (16. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wieso überrascht mich ein solcher Text von Dir, Klinge kein bisschen. Nachdem Du auch an Chemtrails glaubst... Muss schrecklich sein, wenn die Welt voller Verschwörungen ist. Natürlich ist es dann auch eine geplante Massenmigration, die von der Zionistisch und Islamistisch unterwanderten Regierung geplant ist, die die unbequemen deutschstämmigen Menschen endlich loswerden will.


Ich glaube nicht an Chemtrails. Ich verschließe nur eben nicht die Augen vor den Indizien und kann es mir durchaus vorstellen, dass Psychopaten so etwas durchziehen.
Wenn du dich nicht damit beschäftigen willst, ist das okay. Aber versuch hier nicht anderer Leute Posts ins lächerlich zu ziehen.

Und zu deinem "Humanismus": Es gibt die Patei der Humanisten. Hört sich für viele toll an, ist sie aber nicht. Stecken wieder fragwürdige Akteure hinter ala Skeptiker und Spitzel die Poulton immer wieder verlinkt.


----------



## Grestorn (16. September 2017)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an Chemtrails. Ich verschließe nur eben nicht die Augen vor den Indizien und kann es mir durchaus vorstellen, dass Psychopaten so etwas durchziehen.
> Wenn du dich nicht damit beschäftigen willst, ist das okay. Aber versuch hier nicht anderer Leute Posts ins lächerlich zu ziehen.



Das ist doch gar mehr nicht notwendig.

P.S.: Vorstellen kann man sich viel. Filme und Serien sind voller Dinge, die sich jemand vorgestellt hat. Um etwas zu glauben, muss ich etwas mehr als es mir nur vorstellen zu können. Es muss vorallem plausibel und machbar sein. Und daran harperts bei den allermeisten VT. Für die, die plausibel und machbar sind, stellt sich oft auch raus, dass sie nicht nur Theorie sind. Aber die sind wirklich selten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nichts. Aber nur das zu akzeptieren, spricht Dich eben gerade nicht von dem Vorwurf der Fremdenfeindlichkeit frei, der Dir hier gemacht wurde. Das Alibi zieht dann eben nicht.



Sich *für* Einwanderung auszusprechen (was ja bedeutet Ausländer kommen ins Land), spricht einen nicht vom dem Vorwurf der Fremdenfeindlichkeit frei?

Solide Logik.


----------



## Grestorn (16. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sich *für* Einwanderung auszusprechen (was ja bedeutet Ausländer kommen ins Land), spricht einen nicht vom dem Vorwurf der Fremdenfeindlichkeit frei?
> 
> Solide Logik.



Die Sklaven wurden auch gerne als wertvolle Arbeitskraft akzeptiert. Dennoch waren die Leute in den Staaten oder in Südafrika damals ganz klar Fremdenfeindlich. Ich halte Dich für viel zu intelligent um hier das Problem nicht zu erkennen.

Fremdes nur dann zu akzeptieren, wenn es einem selbst nützt, ist nicht wirklich ein Zeugnis von Offenheit gegenüber dem Fremden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Das nach Deutschland keine Sklaven kommen, müssen wir hoffentlich nicht erörtern, oder?

Was ist daran verkehrt, nach dem Nutzen fürs Land zu gucken? Genau so machen das Einwanderungsländer. 

Heißt das, Länder sollen nicht darüber entscheiden dürfen, wenn sie ins Land lassen und wenn nicht?


----------



## Grestorn (16. September 2017)

Weißt Du, was Abstraktion ist? Ein Beispiel zur Erläuterung? 

Ich bin auch für ein Einwanderungsgesetz. Aber eben nicht gegen die Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen und Asylbewerbern. Das ist der Unterschied.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für ein Einwanderungsgesetz. Aber eben nicht gegen die Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen und Asylbewerbern. Das ist der Unterschied.



Ja, aber zur Zeit findet eine Einwanderung statt. Über das Asylgesetz. Und dafür ist das Gesetz nicht da. Diese Leute sollen nicht integriert werden, weil sie gar nicht dauerhaft hier bleiben sollen. Wenn aber eh jeder hier bleiben darf, der es einmal nach Deutschland geschaftt hat, dann ist die ganze Diskussion eh hinfällig.

Wie gesagt, der Meinung darf man ja gerne sein. Und es gibt ja eine reiche Auswahl an Parteien, die das gerne so weiterführen wollen. Aber du kannst nicht erwarten das jeder zuguckt und das toll findet, wenn Millarden Steuergelder verschwendet werden und die Sicherheit des Landes ohne Not verspielt wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Fremdes nur dann zu akzeptieren, wenn es einem selbst nützt, ist nicht wirklich ein Zeugnis von Offenheit gegenüber dem Fremden.



Dumm nur das Humanismus und Kapitalismus halt leider zwei sehr gegensätzliche Konzepte sind. Kapitalismus geht im Grunde immer danach was einem nützt, was "unnütz" ist ist kontraproduktiv und somit nicht wünschenswert.
Bis zu einem gewissen Grad kann man Menschen im Kapitalismus, auf Kosten der Wettbewerbsfähigkeit, durch soziale Marktwirtschaft noch aus humanistischen Gründen mit "durchziehen", aber das hat nunmal klare Grenzen.
Die bedingungslose Hilfsbereitschaft muss also gezwungener Maßen Grenzen haben.
Wer diese Grenzen aus humanistischen Gründen nicht akzeptieren möchte sollte eine Alternative zum Kapitalismus parat haben, oder aber akzeptieren das Kapitalismus und Humanismus nunmal nicht grenzenlos zusammen funktionieren.

*edit* Ich möchte mich aber nicht darauf festlegen wo diese Grenzen genau liegen mögen (ist von zuvielen Faktoren abhängig).


----------



## Poulton (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> wenn Millarden Steuergelder verschwendet werden


Der Stuß das Steuergelder verschwendet werden, wenn Flüchtlinge  aufgenommen werden, wurde schon in den 90ern erzählt, besonders gerne und oft von rechtsaußen, und war damals  schon falsch.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Diese Leute sollen nicht integriert werden, weil sie gar nicht dauerhaft hier bleiben sollen.


Was dann? In irgendwelchen Lagern zusammengepfercht ausharren, bis die Situation in ihren Heimatländern sich irgendwann in einer unbestimmten Zukunft verbessert hat, selbst wenn diese Zukunft in 70 Jahren oder mehr ist?


Mal abgesehen davon, haben auch Flüchtlinge ein Recht auf Bildung und Teilhabe am gesellschaftlichen Leben. Folglich kann man sie nicht davon ausschließen, sich zu integrieren, damit auch sie daran teilhaben können.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was dann? In irgendwelchen Lagern zusammengepfercht ausharren, bis die Situation in ihren Heimatländern sich irgendwann in einer unbestimmten Zukunft verbessert hat, selbst wenn diese Zukunft in 70 Jahren oder mehr ist?


Deshalb ist es auch wichtig, dass wir dabei helfen bzw. es zumindest versuchen die Situation in den Heimatländern der Flüchtlinge zu verbessern. Wie diese Hilfe dann aussieht, kommt dann auf die jeweilige Situation an.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. September 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Deshalb ist es auch wichtig, dass wir dabei helfen bzw. es zumindest versuchen die Situation in den Heimatländern der Flüchtlinge zu verbessern. Wie diese Hilfe dann aussieht, kommt dann auf die jeweilige Situation an.


Im Moment machen wir eher das genaue Gegenteil. Bringt halt Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Im Moment machen wir eher das genaue Gegenteil. Bringt halt Arbeitsplätze.



Man sollte die Hilfe natürlich beschränken, dass wir uns dadurch nicht selbst schaden. Also Interventionen sollten auf jeden Fall ausbleiben, Sanktionen gegen Diktatoren könnten aber durchaus helfen wenn sie diese direkt treffen würden.


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Im Moment machen wir eher das genaue Gegenteil. Bringt halt Arbeitsplätze.



Und bei unserem Facharbeitermangel sind wir ja auch Flüchtlinge/Raketenwissenschafter/Oberärtze/Diplomingenieure/, welche ja ausschliesslich sind, angewiesen.
Mehr Migranten = mehr Arbeitsplätze = mehr Migranten = mehr Arbeitsplätze ....

Gratuliere, du hast das Perpetuum mobile erfunden bzw. gefunden.


----------



## Oi!Olli (17. September 2017)

Selbst wenn Leute nur kurzfristig bleiben sollte man sie integrieren. Schon aus Eigeninteresse.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Und bei unserem Facharbeitermangel sind wir ja auch Flüchtlinge/Raketenwissenschafter/Oberärtze/Diplomingenieure/, welche ja ausschliesslich sind, angewiesen.


Ich finde, dass zu der Hilfe für die Herkunftsländer (im Fall der Wirtschaftsmigration) auch dazugehört, dass wir nicht auch noch die Fachkräfte abwerben, die diese Länder so dringend zum Aufbau einer Wirtschaft benötigen.


----------



## Taonris (17. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Leute nur kurzfristig bleiben sollte man sie integrieren. Schon aus Eigeninteresse.



Ich kann dir erklären wie diese Integration bspw in Österreich derzeit aussieht man schickt Männer zwischen 20-40 aus Afghanistan, Tunesien, Marroko und Syrien aufs Arbeitsamt wo eine nette Dame versucht diesen Menschen die Werte und Kultur in Europa näher zubringen. Da diese Männer aus Kulturen kommen wo Frauen in Müllsäcke gesteckt werden und den ganzen Tag zu Hause sind wird es die meisten hier Recht wenig interessieren was diese Frau ihnen erzählt. Die Integration hat bei den Türken nicht funktioniert wieso soll sie bei Menschen funktionieren die aus noch fundamentalistischeren Kreisen kommen  wird interessant sein zu sehen wie die Großstädte in Europa in 20 Jahren aussehen würde mich wundern wenn man dort noch Europäer sieht in Wien gibt es jetzt schon deutlich mehr muslimische Schüler an Pflichtschulen als Katholiken.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Und bei unserem Facharbeitermangel sind wir ja auch Flüchtlinge/Raketenwissenschafter/Oberärtze/Diplomingenieure/, welche ja ausschliesslich sind, angewiesen.
> Mehr Migranten = mehr Arbeitsplätze = mehr Migranten = mehr Arbeitsplätze ....
> 
> Gratuliere, du hast das Perpetuum mobile erfunden bzw. gefunden.


Es gibt keinen Facharbeitermangel. 

Du solltest dir mal Gedanken machen, wer von den Konflikten in den Regionen seit Jahrzehnten profitiert.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das nach Deutschland keine Sklaven kommen, müssen wir hoffentlich nicht erörtern, oder?



Weil sie schon längst da sind.
Schau dich mal bei Amazon um, oder BMW oder in den Jobcentern, wo die Leute zu Jobs gezwungen werden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja, aber zur Zeit findet eine Einwanderung statt. Über das Asylgesetz. Und dafür ist das Gesetz nicht da. Diese Leute sollen nicht integriert werden, weil sie gar nicht dauerhaft hier bleiben sollen. Wenn aber eh jeder hier bleiben darf, der es einmal nach Deutschland geschaftt hat, dann ist die ganze Diskussion eh hinfällig.



Ja, die Union weigert sich aber standhaft, ein Einwanderungsgesetz zu machen.
Viele in der Union sind sogar der Meinung, dass Deutschland kein Einwanderungsland ist und dass man die Leute von außen überhaupt nicht braucht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil sie schon längst da sind.
> Schau dich mal bei Amazon um, oder BMW oder in den Jobcentern, wo die Leute zu Jobs gezwungen werden.



Autsch. Klar, das ist total vergleichbar mit der Sklaverei in Amerika...



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, die Union weigert sich aber standhaft, ein Einwanderungsgesetz zu machen.
> Viele in der Union sind sogar der Meinung, dass Deutschland kein Einwanderungsland ist und dass man die Leute von außen überhaupt nicht braucht.



Der Meinung können sie doch sein, wenn sie wollen.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil sie schon längst da sind.
> Schau dich mal bei Amazon um, oder BMW oder in den Jobcentern, wo die Leute zu Jobs gezwungen werden.



Das ist aber per Definition keine Sklaverei:



> Sklaverei bezeichnet den Zustand, in dem Menschen vorübergehend oder lebenslang als Eigentum anderer behandelt werden.
> 
> Völlige wirtschaftliche und rechtliche Abhängigkeit eines Sklaven von einem Sklavenhalter.
> 
> Sklaverei – Wikipedia




...sondern wäre in Form der Zeitarbeitsverträge und Leiharbeit wen dann ehr eine modernisierte Form Tagelöhnerwesens:



> Ein *Tagelöhner*, auch *Taglöhner*, früher _Tagner_, ist jemand, der kein festes Arbeitsverhältnis hat, sondern seine Arbeitskraft immer wieder bei neuen Arbeitgebern  kurzfristig anbietet. Der Name kommt daher, dass die Tagelöhner nur  tageweise beschäftigt werden. Mit Tagelöhnerei verbindet sich über die  Jahrhunderte hinweg auch ein Arbeitsverhältnis, das lediglich ein Leben  „von der Hand in den Mund“ ermöglicht.
> 
> Tagelohner – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Meinung können sie doch sein, wenn sie wollen.



Viele in der Union sind auch der Meinung, dass es keinen menschengemachten Klimawandeln gibt.
Trotzdem sehen die Fakten anders aus.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist aber per Definition keine Sklaverei:



Definitionen verschieben sich.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Definitionen verschieben sich.



Aber nicht in der Form wie du es hier machst, das ist ich mach mir die Definition wie sie mir gefällt, frei nach Pipi Langstrumpf.
Es besteht keine völlige rechtliche Abhängigkeit und Besitz am "Sklaven", was ein wesentlicher Bestandteil der Sklaverei ist.
Ergo ist es keine Sklaverei.

Es besteht nur eine starke wirtschaftliche Abhängigkeit, was es klar in die Richtung des Tagelöhnerwesens rückt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Viele in der Union sind auch der Meinung, dass es keinen menschengemachten Klimawandeln gibt.
> Trotzdem sehen die Fakten anders aus.



Beim Klimawandel? Ja, da sehen die Fakten anders aus. Ob wir Leute von außerhalb brauchen? Da kann man durchaus anderer Meinung sein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Definitionen verschieben sich.



Trotzdem ist das keine Sklaverei. Der Amazon Mitarbeiter kann gehen, wenn es ihm nicht mehr passt. Konnte das der Plantagenarbeiter auch?


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist das keine Sklaverei. Der Amazon Mitarbeiter kann gehen, wenn es ihm nicht mehr passt. Konnte das der Plantagenarbeiter auch?



Mag sein, ist aber meine Meinung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. September 2017)

Klar, heute kann man sich den Sklavenhalter aussuchen.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2017)

Ich finde es eben erschreckend, wie sich der Arbeitsmarkt entwickelt hat und finde es schon davon zu sprechen, dass es ein Sklavenmarkt ist.
Dass man das nicht mit von vor 400 Jahren vergleichen kann, ist klar. Darum geht es aber auch nicht mehr.
Heute bist du gezwungen, Jobs zu machen, die schlecht bezahlt sind und wo du praktisch ständig mit einem Bein auf der Straße hockst.
Und bei uns geht das ja noch wieder. Ich muss nur mal andere Länder anschauen, Asien z.B. 
Da ist es noch viel schlimmer.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mag sein, ist aber meine Meinung.



Kannst du ja gerne sein. Ist halt nur falsch.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Klar, heute kann man sich den Sklavenhalter aussuchen.



Komisch, ich habe einen Arbeitgeber. Was macht ihr eigentlich falsch, dass ihr einen Sklavenhalter  habt?


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kannst du ja gerne sein. Ist halt nur falsch.



Wie andere Meinung auch, siehe keine Menschen von außen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie andere Meinung auch, siehe keine Menschen von außen.



Nur, dass die Frage nach Sklaverei keine Meinung ist. Da gibt es eindeutige Defintionen (die Nightslaver genannt hat). Und die erfüllen modenere Arbeitsverträge nunmal nicht.

Ergo ist es keine Meinung, ob Amazonmitarbeiter Sklaven sind, es ist einfach eine falsche Aussage.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2017)

Dann frag die mal, wie sie sich fühlen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Die Frage ist ganz einfach zu beantworten. Ist der Amazonmitarbeiter Eigentum von Amazon? Steht das in den Arbeitsverträgen?

Alles andere ist nur Augenwischerei.

Ich fühle mich heute wie ein Apache-Kampfhubschrauber. Bin ich deshalb einer?

PS: Frau denkt sie wäre ein Einhorn

Ist diese Frau ein Einhorn, weil sie sich so fühlt?


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich heute wie ein Apache-Kampfhubschrauber. Bin ich deshalb einer?



Du trampelst durch irgendwelche Gebietet, verbreitetest Unruhe und kommst nicht zum Punkt?
Exakt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Ich bin zum Punkt gekommen. Amazonmitarbeiter sind keine Sklaven. Das wurde hier eindeutig widerlegt.

Du behaarst weiter darauf, ohne Beweise zu bringen.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2017)

Wieso beharren?
Ich nenne nur gefühlten Fakten. Was ist schlimm daran? Machen andere auch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Um mal ein Wort zu zitieren, dass hier ja gerne als Totschlagargument benutzt wird.

Das ist Whataboutism und zählt nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es eben erschreckend, wie sich der Arbeitsmarkt entwickelt hat und finde es schon davon zu sprechen, dass es ein Sklavenmarkt ist.
> Dass man das nicht mit von vor 400 Jahren vergleichen kann, ist klar. Darum geht es aber auch nicht mehr.
> Heute bist du gezwungen, Jobs zu machen, die schlecht bezahlt sind und wo du praktisch ständig mit einem Bein auf der Straße hockst.
> Und bei uns geht das ja noch wieder. Ich muss nur mal andere Länder anschauen, Asien z.B.
> Da ist es noch viel schlimmer.



Seit wann ist Asien ein Land?
Und man kann wohl kaum von einen Sklavenmarkt sprechen, auch nicht in den allermeisten asiatischen Ländern.
Nur weil man irgend eine Arbeit zu schlechten Bedinungen macht ist das noch keine Sklaverei, sondern ehr ein prekäres Arbeitsmarktverhältnis das die wirtschaftliche Abhängigkeit und fehlende rechtliche Sicherheiten ausnutzt.
Trotz allem besteht erst einmal die Wahlmöglichkeit sich die Arbeit auszusuchen und ggf. auch zu kündigen / nicht auszuführen, so man nicht damit einverstanden ist, oder andere Gründe hat die dem zuwieder stehen.

In gewisser Hinsicht sind die Auswüchse dieses Tagelöhnerwesens weit schlimmer als Sklaverei, weil ein Sklave hat durch seine Arbeit zumindest Verpflegung und Unterkunft sicher gehabt, ein Tagelöhner kann auch täglich hunger / verhungern und wirklich auf der Straße landen wen er keinen ausreichenden Verdienst zustande bringt.

Letztlich ist beides kein akzeptabler Zustand, weder die Sklaverei, noch das Tagelöhnerwesen, das eben die moderne / zeitgemäße kapitalistische Form der "Sklaverei" darstellt. Auf der einen Seite wesentlich humaner, auf der anderen Seite weit erbarmungsloser als Sklaverei.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann frag die mal, wie sie sich fühlen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fühlen hat aber nunmal nichts direkt mit der Definition zu tun. Ich kann mich auch S*cheiße fühlen, das hat aber auch nichts mit der Definition von S*cheiße zu tun, oder damit das ich S*cheiße im Sinne von Fäkalien wäre.
Es ist nur eine von der Allgemeinheit "entfremdete" Ableitung eines Wortes um irgendwas auszudrücken das nichts mit dem tatsächlichen Istzustand zu tun haben muss.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir erklären wie diese Integration bspw in Österreich derzeit aussieht man schickt Männer zwischen 20-40 aus Afghanistan, Tunesien, Marroko und Syrien aufs Arbeitsamt wo eine nette Dame versucht diesen Menschen die Werte und Kultur in Europa näher zubringen. *Da diese Männer aus Kulturen kommen wo Frauen in Müllsäcke gesteckt werden und den ganzen Tag zu Hause sind wird es die meisten hier Recht wenig interessieren was diese Frau ihnen erzählt. *Die Integration hat bei den Türken nicht funktioniert wieso soll sie bei Menschen funktionieren die aus noch fundamentalistischeren Kreisen kommen  wird interessant sein zu sehen wie die Großstädte in Europa in 20 Jahren aussehen würde mich wundern wenn man dort noch Europäer sieht in Wien gibt es jetzt schon deutlich mehr muslimische Schüler an Pflichtschulen als Katholiken.



Die Frage, wie die sich wohl "integrieren" werden, ist in Bayern mal wieder bewiesen worden:

Afghanen vergewaltigen 16-jahriges Madchen auf offener Strasse in Hohenkirchen-Siegertsbrunn

In diesem Zusammenhang sei noch mal auf diesen Link verwiesen:

Bericht aus der Kabinettssitzung vom 12. September 2017 | Bayerisches Landesportal



> Negativ fällt hingegen die Entwicklung der Vergewaltigungsfälle aus. Hier gab es im ersten Halbjahr 2017 eine deutliche Steigerung der Fallzahlen in Bayern (+222 Fälle, +47,9 Prozent) auf 685 Fälle. Gerade die Zahl der durch Zuwanderer begangenen Vergewaltigungsdelikte ist erheblich angestiegen (+60 Fälle, +90,9 Prozent).



"Für ein Deutschland, in dem wir gut und gerne leben"


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. September 2017)

Ein neuer Tag, ein neuer Einzelfall.

100 Fälle im ganzen Bundesland ist nicht viel. Da verwundert es auch kaum, dass die Steigerung so hoch ausfällt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ein neuer Tag, ein neuer Einzelfall.



Also schwamm drüber, passiert halt. Ist egal.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. September 2017)

Kommen auch andere Themen?

Also Ich bin dafür das jeder bürger/in bis zum 67 lebensjahr..ein Soziales Jahr  machen muss..und ich meine alle!
Auch der vw manager 

Menschen die schon in  Gesundheit und Soziales arbeiten..sind befreit 

Ahja Tempolimit auf Autobahn 

Und Alkoholsteuer 
 die Einnahmen  soll aber in Gesundheit und Soziales fließen und nicht für  Banken
Rettung  usw.

Träumen darf man ja


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also schwamm drüber, passiert halt. Ist egal.


Die Frage ist nur wie wir das effektiv verhindern können.
In diesem Fall wäre es die Abschiebung gewesen, da diese ja auch möglich gewesen wäre...



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Also Ich bin dafür das jeder bürger/in bis zum 67 lebensjahr..ein Soziales Jahr  machen muss..und ich meine alle!
> Auch der vw manager


Dann würde ich nur noch mehr wissen, welchen Beruf ich niemals freiwillig ausüben würde. 



> Und Alkoholsteuer


Die gibt es glaube ich sogar schon (Oder verwechsle ich das gerade mit der Sektsteuer ?)


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2017)

Solangs den anderen passiert sind es Einzelfälle und nicht schlimm.

Wie mit Opfern in Deutschland umgegangen wird, ist glaube ich auch einzigartig in der "zivilisierten Welt".

Paradebeispiel: "Klartext, Frau Merkel": Terror-Opfersprecherin Astrid Passin vom ZDF ausgeladen - Video - FOCUS Online



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Also Ich bin dafür das jeder bürger/in bis zum 67 lebensjahr..ein Soziales Jahr  machen muss..und ich meine alle!
> Auch der vw manager
> 
> Menschen die schon in  Gesundheit und Soziales arbeiten..sind befreit


Was ist mit Bürgern die beim Bund waren? Müssen die trotzdem nochmal ran?



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ahja Tempolimit auf Autobahn



Fährst du viel auf Autobahnen und weist wie es da zugeht?
Es gibt nicht viele Autobahnen in Deutschland wo man über die Richtgeschwindigkeit hinaus fahren kann.
Der Durchschnitt ist eher weit unter der Richtgeschwindigkeit.
Selbst  Sonntags, wo man meint, durch LKW-Fahrverbot kommt man zügiger durch  die Republik, sieht die Realität komplett anders aus.
Ich glaube, das  die die am lautesten nach einem Tempolimit auf Autobahnen schreien,  keine 5000km im Jahr auf Autobahnen fahren und absolut nicht
wissen wies da wirklich zugeht. Ist aber in Summe ein großes Thema und einen eigenen Thread wert.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und Alkoholsteuer
> die Einnahmen  soll aber in Gesundheit und Soziales fließen und nicht für  Banken
> Rettung  usw.



[url]https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alkoholbesteuerung
Das schöne an Steuern ist das sie nicht Zweckgebunden ist.
Trittin  meinte doch mal, das das deutsche Pensionssystem (glaube er hat da  nicht von Renten gesprochen) ohne der Ökosteuer auf Benzin nicht zu  bezahlen wäre.
[/URL]


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur wie wir das effektiv verhindern können. In diesem Fall wäre es die Abschiebung gewesen, da diese ja auch möglich gewesen wäre...



Grenzkontrollen. Kann man nur immer wieder sagen. Oder wahlweise (wie du richtig gesagt hast) Abschieben. Aber dann vorher in Abschiebhaft nehmen, damit sie nicht vorher noch was anstellen können.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Solangs den anderen passiert sind es Einzelfälle und nicht schlimm.
> 
> Wie mit Opfern in Deutschland umgegangen wird, ist glaube ich auch einzigartig in der "zivilisierten Welt".
> 
> Paradebeispiel: "Klartext, Frau Merkel": Terror-Opfersprecherin Astrid Passin vom ZDF ausgeladen - Video - FOCUS Online



Opfer würden einem ja nur das schöne Bild von der "heilen" Welt kaputt machen. Es kann halt nicht sein, was nicht sein darf.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Grenzkontrollen. Kann man nur immer wieder sagen. Oder wahlweise (wie du richtig gesagt hast) Abschieben. Aber dann vorher in Abschiebhaft nehmen, damit sie nicht vorher noch was anstellen können.


Idealerweise sollten diese aber an den EU-Außengrenzen stattfinden und nicht innerhalb der EU selbst. Aber solange ersteres nicht erfolgt muss man diese nun mal im Binnenraum durchführen.


----------



## Grestorn (17. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Solangs den anderen passiert sind es Einzelfälle und nicht schlimm.
> 
> Wie mit Opfern in Deutschland umgegangen wird, ist glaube ich auch einzigartig in der "zivilisierten Welt".
> 
> Paradebeispiel: "Klartext, Frau Merkel": Terror-Opfersprecherin Astrid Passin vom ZDF ausgeladen - Video - FOCUS Online



Was erwartest Du denn, dass man für die Opfer von irgendwelchen Anschlägen tut? Soll Merkel zu Kreuze kriechen? Damit Du Dich in Deiner Meinung, sie wäre persönlich an allem Schuld, weiter ergötzen kannst?

Mit dieser Erwartungshaltung gibt es bald keine Politiker mehr. Wer will schon Prügelknabe für alles schlechte sein, was so passiert? 

Gewalt und Hass schüren nicht Menschen wie Merkel. Gewalt und Hass schüren Menschen, die andere ausgrenzen, auf die herabsehen, sie als unwürdig und minderwertig ansehen. Und diese Leute gibt es unter Islamisten .... und leider auch viel zu vielen Deutschen!


----------



## Poulton (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Frage, wie die sich wohl "integrieren" werden, ist in Bayern mal wieder bewiesen worden:


Nichts neues von Kaaruzo. Für ihn sind mal wieder alle ("die") aus Afghanistan und anderswo, nur Vergewaltiger, Messerstecher, etc. Also die üblichen Verallgemeinerungen gegenüber ganzen Bevölkerungsgruppen und das schüren fremdenfeindlicher und rassistischer Ressentiments.


----------



## Gripschi (17. September 2017)

Was ich mir noch wünschen würde das LKW Problem auf Parkplätzen an der Autobahn.

Wenn man nicht abfahren will kann man durchaus eine Stunde an Parkplätzen vorbei fahren in denen die Einfahrt blockiert ist.

Das ging mir letzte Woche so...
___

Dann das es wohl in Ordnung ist als LKW PKW Plätze zuzuparken. Aber ein Transporter der als LKW zugelassen ist darf laut Polizei nicht auf LKW Parkplätzen parken auf den Autobahn Parkplätzen.

Ich hatte die Situation das nur noch dort Platz war. Die Pkw Plätze waren alle belegt von LKWs.

Die nette Beamtin der Polizei wollte direkt ein Bußgeld ausstellen.

Nach einem Verweis das LKWs ja auch falsch parken kam nur das ist was anderes.

Naja es wurde dann angedeutet das ich auch gern ne Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde einreichen kann wegen Korruption, es wurde schnell ruhig und die nette Dame ging sichtlich Blaß von dannen.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. September 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dann würde ich nur noch mehr wissen, welchen Beruf ich niemals freiwillig ausüben würde.
> 
> 
> Die gibt es glaube ich sogar schon (Oder verwechsle ich das gerade mit der Sektsteuer ?)



Mir egal 
Hauptsache du hast dein Jahr geleistet


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du denn, dass man für die Opfer von irgendwelchen Anschlägen tut? Soll Merkel, zu Kreuze kriechen? Damit Du Dich in Deiner Meinung, sie wäre persönlich an allem Schuld, weiter ergötzen kannst?



Rechtsterrorismus: Familien der NSU-Opfer erhalten Entschadigung 

Berichte von Angehörigen – Als Erstes kam der Gebührenbescheid

Man merke die unterschiedliche Behandlung.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Idealerweise sollten diese aber an den EU-Außengrenzen stattfinden und nicht innerhalb der EU selbst. Aber solange ersteres nicht erfolgt muss man diese nun mal im Binnenraum durchführen.



Dazu müsste man in der EU aber auch mal eine gemeinsame Linie zustande bringen, was man bis heute nicht geschaft hat.
Die Grenzstaaten wollen keine Grenzschützer aus anderen Ländern an ihren Außengrenzen, scheinen es selbst aber auch überfordert zu sein ihre Grenzen wirklich zu sichern und die Fahndungsarbeit der Behörden ist zwischen verschiedenen EU-Staaten auch sehr bescheiden, bzw. extrem ausbaufähig.
Zudem wollen die EU-Staaten ohne Außengrenze auch nicht für die Grenzsicherung an die EU-Grenzländer zahlen, hätten aber doch schon irgendwo gerne das diese den Grenzschutz massiv ausbauen. 

Kurz um, die nationale Hoheit und der übliche Geiß steht gemeinsamen Schutzinteressen der EU-Staaten mal wieder Mauerhoch im Weg, um es mal mit einem Wortspiel auszudrücken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Na ganz einfach. Solange es keine gemeinsame europaweite Linie gibt, solange muss Deutschland erstmal Kontrollen an seiner eigenen Grenze durchführen. Dass das durchaus Erfolg zeigt, wurde durch Quellen hier im Thread schon gezeigt.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. September 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Was ich mir noch wünschen würde das LKW Problem auf Parkplätzen an der Autobahn.
> 
> Wenn man nicht abfahren will kann man durchaus eine Stunde an Parkplätzen vorbei fahren in denen die Einfahrt blockiert ist.
> 
> ...



Unsere Themen geht sowieso gleich unter  

Kann ich schwer nach empfinden ..bin ja nur mit Bus und Bahn unterwegs...ist das echt  so schlimm ?


----------



## Poulton (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Rechtsterrorismus: Familien der NSU-Opfer erhalten Entschadigung
> 
> Berichte von Angehörigen – Als Erstes kam der Gebührenbescheid
> 
> Man merke die unterschiedliche Behandlung.


Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass zwischen den Taten des NSU und den für die Opfer und Hinterbliebenen gezahlten Entschädigungen, Jahre bis teils sogar über ein Jahrzehnt vergangen ist?


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Weil man bis dahin ja auch noch nicht wusste, wer der Täter ist. Als man es dann aber wusste, ging es dann ziemlich schnell. Was ja auch richtig ist.

Nur warum geht das bei den Angehörigen in Berlin nicht?


----------



## Grestorn (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man merke die unterschiedliche Behandlung.



Hast Du meinen Text überhaupt gelesen? GANZ gelesen?

Wie den Opfern in Berlin am Ende geholfen wird, sollte man in einigen Jahren beurteilen und nicht jetzt. Aber das ewige Tränendrüsen-Gedrücke, dass die Opfer rechter Gewalt ja soviel besser geholfen worden würde, als denen von Islamistischem Terror, kannst Du Dir ECHT sparen. Opfer gegeneinander ausspielen? Ernsthaft? Das ist so unwürdig, wirklich.


----------



## Poulton (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Als man es dann aber wusste, ging es dann ziemlich schnell.


Wenn ich mir die Zeiträume im Artikel ansehe, die zwischen Auffliegen der Terrorzelle und Feststellung das Entschädigung gezahlt werden vergangen sind, kann von "ziemlich schnell" nicht gesprochen werden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Mir egal
> Hauptsache du hast dein Jahr geleistet


Solange es bezahlt ist. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du denn, dass man für die Opfer von irgendwelchen Anschlägen tut? Soll Merkel, zu Kreuze kriechen? Damit Du Dich in Deiner Meinung, sie wäre persönlich an allem Schuld, weiter ergötzen kannst?


Ich finde, dass es hier eher um Zeichen setzen geht. Frau Merkel, hätte mit einem Gespräch mit den Hinterbliebenen ein klares Zeichen dafür gesetzt, dass diese nicht alleine gelassen werden (sollten).



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dazu müsste man in der EU aber auch mal eine gemeinsame Linie zustande bringen, was man bis heute nicht geschaft hat.


Wenn die EU es nicht mal hinkriegt die gemeinsamen Außengrenzen zu schützen, dann sollte man gar nicht erst von einer tieferen Zusammenarbeit träumen oder wie Juncker einen Euro für Alle fordern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie den Opfern in Berlin am Ende geholfen wird, sollte man in einigen Jahren beurteilen und nicht jetzt. .



Das als erstes der Gebührenbescheid kam, dass man die Leute nicht in die Kirche gelassen hat, kann man durchaus jetzt beurteilen und nicht erst in ein paar Jahren.



Poulton schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass zwischen den Taten des NSU und den für die Opfer und Hinterbliebenen gezahlten Entschädigungen, Jahre bis teils sogar über ein Jahrzehnt vergangen ist?



Im Nov. 11 gab es die Aufdeckung um im Okt 12 dann die Entschädigung. Also 13 Monate.

Wir können ja noch 4 Monate abwarten und gucken, ob die Angehörigen der Opfer in Berlin dann auch vergleichbare Entschädigung erhalten haben, ok?


----------



## Grestorn (17. September 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass es hier eher um Zeichen setzen geht. Frau Merkel, hätte mit einem Gespräch mit den Hinterbliebenen ein klares Zeichen dafür gesetzt, dass diese nicht alleine gelassen werden (sollten).



Woher weißt Du eigentlich, dass Merkel nicht schon längst mit den Angehörigen der Opfer persönlich gesprochen hat? Ohne dass die Öffentlichkeit daneben steht und man das als PR sehen müsste? Genau das würde ich erwarten von einer Kanzlerin und ich gehe auch davon aus, dass genau das passiert ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das als erstes der Gebührenbescheid kam, dass man die Leute nicht in die Kirche gelassen hat, kann man durchaus jetzt beurteilen und nicht erst in ein paar Jahren.



Genau, weil ja jeder Bericht und jede Meinungsäußerung eines Betroffenen absolut neutral und objektiv ist. Ich möchte gar nicht bestreiten, dass im Behörden-Deutschland oft unsensible und falsche Dinge passieren. Aber gerade Gebührenbescheide werden immer automatisch ohne Ansicht des Einzelfalles erstellt, das ist nun wirklich nicht überraschend. Zu allem anderen sollte man kein Urteil fällen, ohne vorher ALLE Seiten genau gewürdigt zu haben, wie so oft. Sich eine Meinung auf Grund einer einzelnen Darstellung zu bilden, führt immer aufs Glatteis.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Fährst du viel auf Autobahnen und weist wie es da zugeht?
> Es gibt nicht viele Autobahnen in Deutschland wo man über die Richtgeschwindigkeit hinaus fahren kann.



Dann macht es ja nichts, sämtliche Autobahnabschnitte mit einer Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung zu belegen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Genau, weil ja jeder Bericht und jede Meinungsäußerung eines Betroffenen absolut neutral und objektiv ist. Ich möchte gar nicht bestreiten, dass im Behörden-Deutschland oft unsensible und falsche Dinge passieren. Aber gerade Gebührenbescheide werden immer automatisch ohne Ansicht des Einzelfalles erstellt, das ist nun wirklich nicht überraschend. Zu allem anderen sollte man kein Urteil fällen, ohne vorher ALLE Seiten genau gewürdigt zu haben, wie so oft. Sich eine Meinung auf Grund einer einzelnen Darstellung zu bilden, führt immer aufs Glatteis.



Man kann anhand der bisherigen Ereignisse (insbesondere das die Angehörigen nicht in die Kirche durften und das die Opfersprecherin ausgeladen wurde) schon ein paar Rückschlüsse ziehen.

Lass uns noch 4 Monate warten und dann gucken wir mal, wie die Entschädigungen aussehen, ok?



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann macht es ja nichts, sämtliche Autobahnabschnitte mit einer Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung zu belegen.



Die meisten Tode gibt es auf Landstraßen, da gibt es schon ein Tempolimit.


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Unsere Themen geht sowieso gleich unter
> 
> Kann ich schwer nach empfinden ..bin ja nur mit Bus und Bahn unterwegs...ist das echt  so schlimm ?



Hoffe doch nicht, gutes Thema.

Ja es ist tatsächlich so schlimm.
Konnte  vor einigen Wochen keinen Parkplatz ansteuern, da die LKW's 2Spurig in  der Parkplatzeinfahrt bis weit auf den Standstreifen standen.
Beim dritten Parkplatz hab ich aufgegeben, einfach ein langes Stück weitergefahren.

Das  ganze LKW Aufkommen ist einfach enorm. Natürlich gibt es unter den LKW  Fahrern einige schwarze Schafe, die es dem restlichen Verkehr  unglaublich schwierig machen.
Elefantenrennen, egal ob es explizite LKW-Überhohlverbote gibt oder nicht. Nicht genug Abstand zum Vordermann/frau lassen etc...
On Top das Verhalten der restlichen Verkehrsteilnehmer. Raser und Drängler sind hier nochmal eine komplett eigene Spezies.
Auf  zweispurigen Autobahnen aber eher weniger das Problem. Da hast du meist  eine Spur die komplett belegt wird von LKW's und auf der linken Spur  gehts auch nicht wirklich weiter.
Ganz schlimm finde ich das auf der  A44 zwischen Dortmund und Kassel. Reche Spur voll, linke Spur meistens  Durchschnittsgewschindigkeit knapp ueber der der LKW's.
Tempolimits sind hier überflüssig.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du denn, dass man für die Opfer  von irgendwelchen Anschlägen tut? Soll Merkel, zu Kreuze kriechen? Damit  Du Dich in Deiner Meinung, sie wäre persönlich an allem Schuld, weiter  ergötzen kannst?
> 
> Mit dieser Erwartungshaltung gibt es bald keine Politiker mehr. Wer will  schon Prügelknabe für alles schlechte sein, was so passiert?
> 
> Gewalt und Hass schüren nicht Menschen wie Merkel. Gewalt und Hass  schüren Menschen, die andere ausgrenzen, auf die herabsehen, sie als  unwürdig und minderwertig ansehen. Und diese Leute gibt es unter  Islamisten .... und leider auch viel zu vielen Deutschen!



Solche Aussagen machen mich schon fassungslos.
Politiker sollen endlich mal für ihre Entscheidungen zur Verantwortung gezogen werden. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Egal in welcher Hinsicht.

Speziell bei Terroropfern biedern sich alle an und bekunden ihr Mitleid, so schnell kanns gar nicht gehen.
Wenn diese Taten NICHT in Deutschland passieren.
Wollen  wir wirklich den ganzen Amri Fall nochmal aufrollen oder siehst du das  ein das hier von vorne bis hinten, und auch jetzt noch ein Fehlverhalten  ohne Gleichen an den Tag gelegt wird?

Merkel stellt sich den  Bürgern. Um was gehts denn bei so einem Format? Die will wiedergewählt  werden, am Futtertrog bleiben, wobei die bestimmt ausgesorgt hat.
Sie  will hier Bürgernähe vermitteln, welche absolut nicht vorhanden ist,  und die Opfer von damals, die wollen wir erst gar nicht hören diese  unangenehmen Sachen.
Schon gar nicht im TV und erst recht nicht kurz vor der Wahl.

Sagt dir das Buch "Die Getriebenen" etwas?
Nein ich habe es nicht gelesen, nur was die Medien darueber damals berichtet hatten.

Zitat Welt Artikel: "_Die Zurückweisung von Flüchtlingen scheiterte im Herbst 2015 also nicht,  wie bisher vermutet, an mangelndem politischem Willen. Vielmehr war die  politische Entscheidung dafür bereits gefallen. Es fand sich in der  entscheidenden Stunde nur *kein führender deutscher Politiker, der bereit  war, die Verantwortung dafür zu übernehmen*._" 
Fluchtlingskrise: Fast hatte Angela Merkel die Grenze geschlossen - WELT

Und du laberst hier was von Prügelknabe Politiker.
Unglaublich.

Ist nicht das einzige Thema wo nach politischen Erhalt und persoenlicher Vorteilsnahme entschieden wird.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen machen mich schon fassungslos.
> Politiker sollen endlich mal für ihre Entscheidungen zur Verantwortung gezogen werden. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Egal in welcher Hinsicht.



Wenn ich nicht irre, gibt es sogar eine gesetzliche Regelung, dass Politiker für eine falsche Entscheidung nicht belangt werden können.
Also im Prinzip wie in der Wirtschaft, nur ohne die dicke Abfindung.


----------



## Grestorn (17. September 2017)

Nochmal, Verminaard, warum sollte Merkel persönlich zu Kreuze kriechen? Beileid äußern ist schön und gut, das hat sie sicher längst getan. Aber ein Büßergewand, dass Du ihr am liebsten geben würdest, ist unangebracht. Du gehörst wohl schlicht auch zur unsäglichen Meute, die "Merkel muss weg" ruft, weil sie für all das steht, was Dir gegen den Strich geht. 

Wenn es Dich beruhigt: Ich denke bei Deinen Postings auch oft "Unglaublich".


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Zitat Welt Artikel: "_Die Zurückweisung von Flüchtlingen scheiterte im Herbst 2015 also nicht,  wie bisher vermutet, an mangelndem politischem Willen. Vielmehr war die  politische Entscheidung dafür bereits gefallen. Es fand sich in der  entscheidenden Stunde nur *kein führender deutscher Politiker, der bereit  war, die Verantwortung dafür zu übernehmen*._"
> Fluchtlingskrise: Fast hatte Angela Merkel die Grenze geschlossen - WELT



Bisschen widersprüchlich ist das aber schon. Wenn am Ende des Tages keiner die Verantwortung übernehmen will, dann mangelt es ja schon am Willen.

Ich kann in der Regierung auch behaupten, "eh ich habe Pläne in der Schublade das jeder 1500 Euro monatlich kriegt, aber niemand will das machen".

Zum Glück haben am Ende die Österreicher mehr Eier bewiesen und die Balkanroute geschlossen. So sieht Verantwortung übernehmen aus.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Nochmal, Verminaard, warum sollte Merkel persönlich zu Kreuze kriechen? Beileid äußern ist schön und gut, das hat sie sicher längst getan. Aber ein Büßergewand, dass Du ihr am liebsten geben würdest, ist unangebracht. Du gehörst wohl schlicht auch zur unsäglichen Meute, die "Merkel muss weg" ruft, weil sie für all das steht, was Dir gegen den Strich geht.
> 
> Wenn es Dich beruhigt: Ich denke bei Deinen Postings auch oft "Unglaublich".



Weil es ihre falsche Politik ist. In diesem Land sind Minister schon wegen gefälschten Doktorarbeiten zurückgetreten. Wo bleibt ihre Verantwortung, für ihre falsche Politik?


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil es ihre falsche Politik ist. In diesem Land sind Minister schon wegen gefälschten Doktorarbeiten zurückgetreten. Wo bleibt ihre Verantwortung, für ihre falsche Politik?



Also ist eine falsche Entscheidung für dich das gleiche wie bescheißen bei der Doktorarbeit?
Wer betrügt, fliegt raus. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nochmal, Verminaard, warum sollte Merkel persönlich zu Kreuze kriechen? Beileid äußern ist schön und gut, das hat sie sicher längst getan. Aber ein Büßergewand, dass Du ihr am liebsten geben würdest, ist unangebracht. Du gehörst wohl schlicht auch zur unsäglichen Meute, die "Merkel muss weg" ruft, weil sie für all das steht, was Dir gegen den Strich geht.
> 
> Wenn es Dich beruhigt: Ich denke bei Deinen Postings auch oft "Unglaublich".



Kannst du bitte aufhören hier Usern die nicht deiner Meinung sind irgendwas zu unterstellen um sie zu diffamieren?
Lies das was ich geschrieben habe und versuche das zu verstehen.
Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben das .......

Nein ist mir zu bloed.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also ist eine falsche Entscheidung für dich das gleiche wie bescheißen bei der Doktorarbeit?
> Wer betrügt, fliegt raus. Ganz einfach.



Wenn die falsche Entscheidung zu sowas wie Terroranschlägen, Morden und Vergewaltigungen führt? Das ist nicht das gleiche, das ist deutlich schlimmer als bescheißen bei einer Doktorarbeit.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn die falsche Entscheidung zu sowas wie Terroranschlägen, Morden und Vergewaltigungen führt? Das ist nicht das gleiche, das ist deutlich schlimmer als bescheißen bei einer Doktorarbeit.



Sowas lässt sich aber nicht vorhersagen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Zitat Welt Artikel: "_Die Zurückweisung von Flüchtlingen scheiterte im Herbst 2015 also nicht,  wie bisher vermutet, an mangelndem politischem Willen. Vielmehr war die  politische Entscheidung dafür bereits gefallen. Es fand sich in der  entscheidenden Stunde nur *kein führender deutscher Politiker, der bereit  war, die Verantwortung dafür zu übernehmen*._"
> Fluchtlingskrise: Fast hatte Angela Merkel die Grenze geschlossen - WELT


Das lag aber vor allem auch am Koalitionspartner SPD.


----------



## Grestorn (17. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte aufhören hier Usern die nicht deiner Meinung sind irgendwas zu unterstellen um sie zu diffamieren?
> Lies das was ich geschrieben habe und versuche das zu verstehen.



Ich verstehe sehr wohl, was Du geschrieben hast. Also, Du rufst nicht "Merkel muss weg". Gut. Was erwartest Du dann von ihr? Du scheinst ja zu glauben, dass sie und ihre Politik persönlich für den Anschlag in Berlin verantwortlich ist, was ich persönlich für völlig daneben und unangebracht halte. 

Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass Du Deiner Aussage gemäß dennoch eine weitere Leigislaturperiode mit Merkel als Kanzlerin begrüßen würdest?


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas lässt sich aber nicht vorhersagen.



Nicht? Ich meine, dass manche Politiker und auch manche User genau vor sowas gewarnt haben.


----------



## Grestorn (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn die falsche Entscheidung zu sowas wie Terroranschlägen, Morden und Vergewaltigungen führt? Das ist nicht das gleiche, das ist deutlich schlimmer als bescheißen bei einer Doktorarbeit.





Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas lässt sich aber nicht vorhersagen.



Doch, das lässt sich schon voraussagen. Wenn man eine große Zahl von Menschen ins Land lässt, dann sind darunter auch immer Verbrecher, weil die einen mehr oder weniger festen statistischen Anteil der Bevölkerung ausmachen. 

Und in diesem Fall, wo der Anteil junger, muslimisch geprägter Männer, die z.T. auch Islamisten sein könnten, besonders groß ist, ist der Anteil sicher grundsätzlich auch höher als das statistische Mittel. 

Das war auch Merkel (und mir im September 2015) völlig klar. Ändern tut es meiner Ansicht aber nichts daran, dass die Entscheidung korrekt war. Jetzt staunst Du, oder?


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nicht? Ich meine, dass manche Politiker und auch manche User genau vor sowas gewarnt haben.



London gehört zu den Städten in Europa, die am Besten überwacht werden. 
In England gibt es weit weniger Flüchtlinge als in Deutschland.
Trotzdem gibt es dort mehr Anschläge. Woran liegt das denn?
Deutschland ist ein sehr sicheres Land. Wenn man daran denkt, wie viele Leute jedes Jahr an Keimen in Krankenhäusern sterben ist die Anzahl der Opfer von Terroranschlägen sehr gering. Praktisch irrelevant. Trotzdem wird da das größte Fass aufgemacht. Wieso? Weil man damit auf Stimmenfang gehen kann. sieht man ja gut bei den Afd Leuten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Und wie die Entwicklung weitergeht, auch das wurde schon vorhergesagt. Schweden lässt grüßen:

Schweden: Afrikas Vergewaltiger im Hohen Norden

Und die aktuellen Zahlen zeigen, dass das wohl auch eintreffen wird. Ist wohl alles "alternativlos".

PS:

Ach die Statistikkeule mal wieder:

Fluchtlinge: Das sind die Kollateralschaden der Integration 



> Keine Panik, wird uns jetzt zugerufen. Die Chance, bei einem Verkehrsunfall umzukommen, sei viel höher. Hat man das auch den Opfern des NSU-Terrors gesagt? Oder denen der Duisburger Loveparade?


----------



## Oi!Olli (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Rechtsterrorismus: Familien der NSU-Opfer erhalten Entschadigung
> 
> Berichte von Angehörigen – Als Erstes kam der Gebührenbescheid
> 
> Man merke die unterschiedliche Behandlung.


Stimmt, den Opfern der NSU hat man jahrelang vorgeworfen doch was mit den Morden zu tun zu haben.


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre, gibt es sogar eine gesetzliche Regelung, dass Politiker für eine falsche Entscheidung nicht belangt werden können.
> Also im Prinzip wie in der Wirtschaft, nur ohne die dicke Abfindung.



Problem sehe ich auf anderer Ebene.
Wenn ein Politiker absichtlich Entscheidungen trifft, die eher suboptimal für die Allgemeinheit sind, aber gut für einen bestimmten Bereich, wo dieser Politiker direkt daraus profitiert.
Beispiel damals der Superminister Clement. Veraendert die Zeitarbeitsgesetze in der Aera Schröder, sitzt zeitgleich im Vorstand einer großen  Düsseldorfer Zeitarbeitsfirma.
Auch sein Eintritt zu RWE Power AG während er für dei Energiepolitik zuständig war ist umstritten.

Ist halt nur eins der Beispiele. 

Bei Managern die aus einem Betrieb ausscheiden und da eine große Abfindung bekommen, bekommts halt fast jeder mit. 
Politiker scheinen da etwas subtiler vorzugehen.

Ich bin der Meinung, das man Entscheidungsträger in der Politik, gerne auch allen die diesen Zuarbeiten mehr, wenn nicht wesentlich mehr bezahlen sollte.
Im Gegenzug dafür aber strenge Regelungen mit hohen Strafen für Nebeneinkünfte.

Ein Politiker MUSS neutral und für das Volk Entscheidungen treffen und treffen können.
Sollte nachweislich gegen soetwas verstoßen worden sein, muss es möglich sein solche Menschen zur Verantwortung ziehen zu können.
Damit meine ich nicht ein Zurücktreten bei weiterhin sehr sehr guten Bezügen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Stimmt, den Opfern der NSU hat man jahrelang vorgeworfen doch was mit den Morden zu tun zu haben.



Bei Mordermittlungen wird als erstes immer bei den nächsten Verwandten und Bekannten geguckt, sofern ich mich richtig erinnere. Weil die Täter in den meisten Fällen da zu finden sind.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Problem sehe ich auf anderer Ebene.
> Wenn ein Politiker absichtlich Entscheidungen trifft, die eher suboptimal für die Allgemeinheit sind, aber gut für einen bestimmten Bereich, wo dieser Politiker direkt daraus profitiert.
> Beispiel damals der Superminister Clement. Veraendert die Zeitarbeitsgesetze in der Aera Schröder, sitzt zeitgleich im Vorstand einer großen  Düsseldorfer Zeitarbeitsfirma.
> Auch sein Eintritt zu RWE Power AG während er für dei Energiepolitik zuständig war ist umstritten.



Ich kenne den Fall mit Clement und in meiner Welt würde er seit Jahren im Knast sitzen.
Das Problem ist, dass du ihnen das Nachweisen musst. 
Das ist ja auch immer das Problem, Leute in Führungspositionen anklagen zu können.
Das ist zum Teil so kompliziert, dass ein Staatsanwalt schlicht keinen Durchblick hat.
Er müsste sich Spezialisten holen, die sich damit auskennen. Aber die arbeiten ja schon für die Leute, die eben nicht in den Knast wollen.
Von daher hast du da echt Probleme.

Daher würde ich das System auch komplett umkrempeln und den "Berufspolitiker" abschaffen.
Ich muss da nur die Nahles anschauen, die in ihrem gesamten Leben noch nie gearbeitet hat. 
Und dann die anderen Typen, die seit Jahrzehnten im Bundestag hocken und sich von allen Seiten der wirtschaft hofieren lassen.


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2017)

*Grestorn*, du hast es nicht ganz verstanden.
Ich  habe gestern schon mal geschrieben, das ich hier ein Versagen des  Systems beim Fall Amri sehe. Es hätte mMn mehrmals verhindert werden  können.
Wieso gibt es keine Vernetzung der deutschen Behörden? 
Wieso  schafft man es nicht Gesetze zu schaffen, wo man als Gefährder  eingestufte Personen anders begegnen kann, ausser Überwachung. Wenn  dieser dann mal umzieht, ist das Problem nicht mehr vorhanden?
Und  wenn du hier genau liest, ich schreibe nicht von islamistischen  Gefährdern. Gefährder können sonst eine Gesinnung haben. Auch  "Glatzenronny" der mit seinen degenertierten Kumpels plant ein  Flüchtlingsheim anzuzünden.
_Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle  persönlich bei den Usern die Ronald/Ronny heißen entschuldigen und  ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen das ich natürlich nicht autmatisch glaube,  das jeder mit diesem Namen ein rechtsradikaler Idiot ist.
_Wieso gibt es in der EU, die ja nicht erst seit 2 Jahren existiert, wo es ein Schengenabkommen_ gibt, keine Vernetzung der Behörden? _Hätte da der Fall Hussein K. nicht vermieden werden können und es würde noch eine junge Frau leben?

Ich könnte hier noch einige Fragen stellen, ohne eine Antwort zu bekommen.
Ich kanns nur nochmal erwähnen. Ich kritisere das die Systeme die zum Schutz der in Deutschland lebenden Menschen vorhanden sind, anscheinend nicht wirklich funktionieren. Welche man aber, halbwegs nüchtern betrachtet, relativ einfach effektiver gestalten könnte.
Was genau steht dem im Wege? Zuständigkeiten? Festgefahrene Verfahren "weils immer schon so gemacht wurde"? Fehlende Vernetzung weil die Digitalisierung "Neuland" ist?
Die Politik kann verantwortlich gemacht werden, das sie sich um solche wichtigen, elementaren Dinge nicht kümmert.
Da werden lieber Belange von enormen Minderheiten aufgebauscht, und Veränderungen gefeiert, als hätte man den Weltfrieden eingeführt, anstatt längst überfällige Gleichstellungen einfach ohne Tamtam durchzuführen.
Da werden Experten bezahlt, die herausfinden ob man nicht geschlechtsneutrale öffentliche Toiletten installieren muss, weil sich EINZELNE unsicher sind ob ihr "P enis" jetzt echt oder eingebildet ist.
(meine Güte der Filter ist ja schlimm hier)
.
.
.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2017)

Das ist eben das Problem beim Föderalismus.
Allerdings sieht es im Frankreich mit seinem Zentralismus auch nicht wirklich besser aus.


----------



## DerLachs (17. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Politiker sollen endlich mal für ihre Entscheidungen zur Verantwortung gezogen werden. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Egal in welcher Hinsicht.


Ich denke schon, dass Merkel sich ihrer Verantwortung bewusst ist. Das Regierungsoberhaupt von ca. 80 Millionen Menschen wird man ja nicht durch Zufall. Und wenn man sie zur Verantwortung ziehen will: Dieses Jahr ist Bundestagswahl.  Ansonsten steht es dir frei, Frau Merkel anzuzeigen (falls das mit "zur Verantwortung ziehen" gemeint war).


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem beim Föderalismus.
> Allerdings sieht es im Frankreich mit seinem Zentralismus auch nicht wirklich besser aus.



Dann muss aber der Mensch doch so realistisch sein und erkennen können, das wir für offene Grenzen, für Globalisierung etc etc noch nicht so weit sind.
Nur weil einige von solchen Dingen profitieren und von wenigen anderen ein Utopia halbwegs erfüllt werden kann, kann ich das nicht auf Kosten der Mehrheit umsetzen.
Nur muss man, wenn man sich weiterentwickeln will, die Strukturen fuer eine offene, gemeinsame Welt schaffen.
Erst Infrastruktur/Struktur schaffen, dann das eigentliche Projekt umsetzen. Wenn das geplante Projekt denn wirklich für die Allgemeinheit eine Verbesserung darstellt.

Sollten sich Behörden verschiedener Bundesländer weigern hier einen Datenaustausch vorzunehmen bzw. enger und effektiver Zusammenzuarbeiten, muss man prüfen ob die Entscheidungsträger solcher Behörden
im Jahr 2017 noch tragbar sind.


----------



## Grestorn (17. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *Grestorn*, du hast es nicht ganz verstanden.
> Ich  habe gestern schon mal geschrieben, das ich hier ein Versagen des  Systems beim Fall Amri sehe. Es hätte mMn mehrmals verhindert werden  können.



All das ist korrekt und wurde in der Öffentlichkeit in aller Ausführlichkeit diskutiert. Es gibt bestimmt auch Entscheidungen der Regierung in der Vergangenheit, die zu diesem Zustand beigetragen haben. Die Schuld ist auf sehr viele Schultern verteilt, insbesondere Landes- und Lokalpolitiker. 

Ich sehe immer noch nicht, in wie weit Merkel persönlich deswegen zu Kreuze kriechen sollte. Ja, sie hat die Verantwortung für die Bundesrepublik und die übernimmt sie auch. Sie hat sicher auch den Angehörigen ihr Beileid ausgesprochen. Was darüber hinaus erwartest Du von ihr?


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Dann muss aber der Mensch doch so realistisch sein und erkennen können, das wir für offene Grenzen, für Globalisierung etc etc noch nicht so weit sind.



Du wirst immer Nachteile haben. Offene Grenzen vereinfachen den Warentransport und das Reisen.
Dadurch haben aber auch kriminelle Strukturen bessere Chancen sich auszubreiten.
Die Frage ist nun, willst du alles einschränken um Kriminellen keine Chance zu geben? Dann hast du aber derartige Einschränkungen, dass praktisch kein individuelles Leben mehr möglich ist.
Könnte man ja. Jedes neu geborene Baby kriegt einen Chip eingepflanzt, der es eindeutig identifiziert. Überall haben wir Überwachsungskameras, die Gesichtserkennung haben, DNS Überwachung. Der Staat überwacht jede Wohnung, jedes Telefon, alles.
Wollen wir das?
Ich nicht. Ich will in Freiheit leben und nehme dann eben in Kauf, dass auch Kriminelle das ausnutzen können.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Nur weil einige von solchen Dingen profitieren und von wenigen anderen ein Utopia halbwegs erfüllt werden kann, kann ich das nicht auf Kosten der Mehrheit umsetzen.
> Nur muss man, wenn man sich weiterentwickeln will, die Strukturen fuer eine offene, gemeinsame Welt schaffen.
> Erst Infrastruktur/Struktur schaffen, dann das eigentliche Projekt umsetzen. Wenn das geplante Projekt denn wirklich für die Allgemeinheit eine Verbesserung darstellt.



Das kannst du auch beim Euro kritisieren.
Anstatt eine gemeinsame Währung einzuführen hätte man erst mal eine gemeinsame Wirtschaftspolitik machen müssen.
Gemeinsame Standards beim Sozialsystem, gemeinsame Standards bei Außenpolitik.
Das andere wäre dann automatisch mit gekommen und es gäbe die Probleme nicht, die es heute gibt.


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> All das ist korrekt und wurde in der Öffentlichkeit in aller Ausführlichkeit diskutiert. Es gibt bestimmt auch Entscheidungen der Regierung in der Vergangenheit, die zu diesem Zustand beigetragen haben. Die Schuld ist auf sehr viele Schultern verteilt, insbesondere Landes- und Lokalpolitiker.
> 
> Ich sehe immer noch nicht, in wie weit Merkel persönlich deswegen zu Kreuze kriechen sollte. Ja, sie hat die Verantwortung für die Bundesrepublik und die übernimmt sie auch. Sie hat sicher auch den Angehörigen ihr Beileid ausgesprochen. Was darüber hinaus erwartest Du von ihr?



Du willst mich wirklich darauf festnageln, das ich angeblich will das Merkel irgendwas machen muss? Findest du keinen anderen Ansatz an meinen Aussagen die du irgendwie zerlegen kannst?

Damals: Reaktion auf Berliner Anschlag - Einschlafern als Krisenbewaltigung | Cicero Online
Heute kurz vor der Wahl: "Klartext, Frau Merkel": Terror-Opfersprecherin Astrid Passin vom ZDF ausgeladen - Video - FOCUS Online

Geht man so mit Opfern als oberster Amtsinahber des eigenen Landes um?
Aber einem kleinen Mädchen uebern Kopf streicheln.

Versuchg halbwegs neutral die Aktionen von Merkel zu werten.

Akzeptier meine Meinung, du musst sie nicht teilen, auch nicht verstehen. Hoer auf drauf rumzuhacken, wenn du nicht halbwegs sachlich bleiben kannst/willst.
Mir ist es egal wie du zu Merkel stehst.


@*Threshold* 



Nein einschränken nicht. Was spricht aber gegen vernünftige Aussengrenzen des Schengenraum? Kann ein Aussengrenzenland das nicht alleine stemmen, muss diesem geholfen werden.
Dafür ist man eine Gemeinschaft. Was spricht gegen stichprobeartigen Kontrollen in Gebieten, die bekannt sind als Routen von Kriminaltouristen?

Und ja ich kritisiere den Euro genauso. Ich kann es nicht ganz verstehen, wie man eine Währungsunion ohne einer gemeinsamen Wirtschaftspolitik machen kann,
Ich finde deinen letzten Absatz absolut zutreffend.


----------



## Oi!Olli (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn die falsche Entscheidung zu sowas wie Terroranschlägen, Morden und Vergewaltigungen führt? Das ist nicht das gleiche, das ist deutlich schlimmer als bescheißen bei einer Doktorarbeit.


Kann man auch umdrehen. Würde sich Deutschland nicht in den Syrienkrieg ei oischen.  Dann hätte es wohl keine Anschläge gegeben. Sollen wir die Einmischung jetzt sein lassen? 

Was die Doktorarbeit angeht, da lässt du wieder viel weg. Alleine der Umgang damit war eine Frechheit.  Er hat au h bis heute nicht eingesehen, das er was falsch gemacht hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du wirst immer Nachteile haben. Offene Grenzen vereinfachen den Warentransport und das Reisen.
> Dadurch haben aber auch kriminelle Strukturen bessere Chancen sich auszubreiten.
> Die Frage ist nun, willst du alles einschränken um Kriminellen keine Chance zu geben? Dann hast du aber derartige Einschränkungen, dass praktisch kein individuelles Leben mehr möglich ist.
> Könnte man ja. Jedes neu geborene Baby kriegt einen Chip eingepflanzt, der es eindeutig identifiziert. Überall haben wir Überwachsungskameras, die Gesichtserkennung haben, DNS Überwachung. Der Staat überwacht jede Wohnung, jedes Telefon, alles.
> ...



Wer spricht denn eigentlich von "alles einschränken"? Wie wäre es denn mit dem Anfang von Grenzkontrollen? Dass das was bringt, wurde hier im Thread anhand von Quellen bereits bewiesen.

Du wirst Kriminalität nie zu 100% bekämpfen können, es wird es immer geben. Aber man muss es diesen Leute ja nicht leichter machen, als nötig.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Kann man auch umdrehen. Würde sich Deutschland nicht in den Syrienkrieg ei oischen.  Dann hätte es wohl keine Anschläge gegeben. Sollen wir die Einmischung jetzt sein lassen?



Aber absolut. Was haben wir in Syrien verloren? Die ganze Destabiliserung des Nahen Osten hat was gebracht? Gar nichts, nur Probleme. Der IS ist doch erst dadurch enstanden.

Hätte sich niemand von außen in den Syrienkonflikt eingemischt, wäre er schön längst vorbei. Es sind vorallem der Westen, die Golfstaaten und die Türkei, die diesen Konflikt durch Waffenlieferungen, Geld und Logistik unnötig am Leben gehalten haben.


----------



## Grestorn (17. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Du willst mich wirklich darauf festnageln, das ich angeblich will das Merkel irgendwas machen muss? Findest du keinen anderen Ansatz an meinen Aussagen die du irgendwie zerlegen kannst?



Nun ja, das war der Einstieg in diese Auseinandersetzung, genau auf das Posting von mir, wo ich geschrieben hatte, dass ich es nicht richtig finde, dass Merkel persönlich dafür geradestehen müsste, hast Du mit Deiner Kritik sehr deutlich reagiert. OBWOHL ich gleich zu Anfang geschrieben hatte, dass es Fehler gab, die Amri überhaupt ermöglicht haben, und das diese weitestgehend in der Verantwortung der Länder liegen. 

Also fass Dich an Deiner eigenen Nase.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Nein einschränken nicht. Was spricht aber gegen vernünftige Aussengrenzen des Schengenraum? Kann ein Aussengrenzenland das nicht alleine stemmen, muss diesem geholfen werden.
> Dafür ist man eine Gemeinschaft. Was spricht gegen stichprobeartigen Kontrollen in Gebieten, die bekannt sind als Routen von Kriminaltouristen?
> 
> Und ja ich kritisiere den Euro genauso. Ich kann es nicht ganz verstehen, wie man eine Währungsunion ohne einer gemeinsamen Wirtschaftspolitik machen kann,
> Ich finde deinen letzten Absatz absolut zutreffend.



Die Flüchtlingskrise war ja schon 2013 abzusehen, als die Länder an der EU Außengrenze überrannt wurden.
Damals kam Deutschland aber nicht mal in den Sinn zu helfen. sie haben das den Italienern und Griechen überlassen und am Ende haben die Länder dann alle Flüchtlinge ohne Registrierung einfach durch gewunken.
Die Fehler sind also schon viel, viel früher gemacht worden.
Durch Dublin 2 und solche Abkommen haben sich die Eu Länder, die keine Außengrenzen haben, einfach sich den Problems entledigt und es abgewälzt und das muss man meiner meinung auf jeden Fall kritisieren.
Da hätte man von Anfang an gemeinsam dran arbeiten müssen. dann wäre es auch nicht so gekommen.

Und natürlich kannst du Kontrollen machen. Macht doch die Bundespolizei, oder nicht?


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nun ja, das war der Einstieg in diese Auseinandersetzung, genau auf das Posting von mir, wo ich geschrieben hatte, dass ich es nicht richtig finde, dass Merkel persönlich dafür geradestehen müsste, hast Du mit Deiner Kritik sehr deutlich reagiert. OBWOHL ich gleich zu Anfang geschrieben hatte, dass es Fehler gab, die Amri überhaupt ermöglicht haben, und das diese weitestgehend in der Verantwortung der Länder liegen.
> 
> Also fass Dich an Deiner eigenen Nase.



Beziehst du dich auf das Posting? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ie-bundestagswahl-2017-a-112.html#post9039503 oder auf das: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ie-bundestagswahl-2017-a-116.html#post9039912 .... 
Ich könnte all meine Postings verlinken. 
Ich habe nur bisher noch nicht gefunden, wo ich das verlange, was du mir hier unterstellst.
Oder meinst du diese Aussage?: 


Verminaard schrieb:


> Bei Fällen wie Amri und Co müssen Gesetze und Regelungen greifen, ohne das sie leicht ausgehebelt werden können.
> 
> Im Grunde genommen sieht man hier ein gigantisches Versagen der  Entscheidungsträger, und die feiern sich trotzdem für einen nicht  vorhandenen Erfolg.





Threshold schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlingskrise war ja schon 2013  abzusehen, als die Länder an der EU Außengrenze überrannt wurden.
> Damals kam Deutschland aber nicht mal in den Sinn zu helfen. sie haben  das den Italienern und Griechen überlassen und am Ende haben die Länder  dann alle Flüchtlinge ohne Registrierung einfach durch gewunken.
> Die Fehler sind also schon viel, viel früher gemacht worden.
> Durch Dublin 2 und solche Abkommen haben sich die Eu Länder, die keine  Außengrenzen haben, einfach sich den Problems entledigt und es abgewälzt  und das muss man meiner meinung auf jeden Fall kritisieren.
> ...



Das Abwälzen der Probleme auf die Aussengrenzländer war und ist ein fataler Fehler. Gerade diese Länder sind nicht durch ihre Wirtschaftskraft bekannt.
Ich sehe das ganze EU-Konstrukt wie es aktuell ist kritsch. mMn müsste das neu angegangen werden, mit dem Ziel die Vereinigten Staaten von Europa. Das ist mein Utopia.

Keine Ahnung ob das die Bundespolizei im ausreichenden Ausmaß durchführt.
Ich war nur etwas geschockt, was bei den Ergebnissen bezüglich der Kontrollen beim G20 Gipfel rauskam.


----------



## Grestorn (17. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Beziehst du dich auf das Posting? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ie-bundestagswahl-2017-a-112.html#post9039503 oder auf das: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ie-bundestagswahl-2017-a-116.html#post9039912 ....
> Ich könnte all meine Postings verlinken.
> Ich habe nur bisher noch nicht gefunden, wo ich das verlange, was du mir hier unterstellst.



Ich beziehe mich auf dieses Posting. Da Links in diesem Thread für mich nicht funktionieren und auch die Postingzahl offenbar mit keinem anderen User übereinstimmt (Dein Posting hat bei mir die Nummer 1253, aber ich hab schon von weitaus höheren Nummern gelesen, k.A. was da los ist), zitiere ich Dein Posting per Screenshot: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du beziehst Dich dabei auf ein Posting von mir, in dem ich explizit das für Schuldig-Erklären von Merkel kritisiert habe. Wenn das gar nicht im Fokus Deiner Kritik gelegen haben sollte, dann ist das aus Deinem Posting nicht deutlich geworden. Und Du solltest auch die Postings, die zu zitierst, genauer lesen, um ihren Fokus zu erkennen und die Meinung des Autors richtig zu verstehen. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass die Behörden bei Amri nicht versagt hätten, ganz im Gegenteil!


----------



## Oi!Olli (17. September 2017)

Irgendwie scheint Deutschland ja außer den Flüchtlingen keine Probleme zu haben.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. September 2017)

Klar, aber die bemerkt ja kaum jemand. Einfach mal das Leckerlie Flüchtlinge in den Fressnapf werfen und schon denkt der Hund an nichts anderes mehr


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Du beziehst Dich dabei auf ein Posting von mir, in dem ich explizit das für Schuldig-Erklären von Merkel kritisiert habe. Wenn das gar nicht im Fokus Deiner Kritik gelegen haben sollte, dann ist das aus Deinem Posting nicht deutlich geworden. Und Du solltest auch die Postings, die zu zitierst, genauer lesen, um ihren Fokus zu erkennen und die Meinung des Autors richtig zu verstehen. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass die Behörden bei Amri nicht versagt hätten, ganz im Gegenteil!



Letztes Statement zu diesem Thema: Haette ich explizit Merkel gemeint, haette ich Merkel geschrieben.
Kaaruzo hat wohl Merkel direkt gemeint.
Ich habe Entscheidungsträger geschrieben. Das Umfasst alle die Entscheidungen getroffen haben, damit so ein Szenario überhaupt entstehen kann.
Wenn du daraus "Merkel ist für alles Schuld" ableitest und mir eine solche Meinung andichten willst, bitteschön. 
Ich gehe darauf nicht mehr ein.

Schönen Tag noch.

@*Oi!Olli*
sehr schön! 
Leider verliert man bei all den Baustellen manchmal den  Fokus. Viele Probleme sind aber miteinander verstrickt oder enstehen  erst durch andere Probleme.


----------



## Grestorn (17. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wenn du daraus "Merkel ist für alles Schuld" ableitest und mir eine solche Meinung andichten willst, bitteschön.



Wenn Du mich in einem Posting zitierst und mir dann widersprichst, dann solltest Du schon beachten, wogegen Du eigentlich widersprichst. Dein Fehler, nicht meiner. Und deswegen diese ganze unnütze Diskussion. Such auch mal einen Fehler bei Dir, das tut manchmal ganz gut.


----------



## Poulton (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir können ja noch 4 Monate abwarten und gucken, ob die Angehörigen der Opfer in Berlin dann auch vergleichbare Entschädigung erhalten haben, ok?


Anfang Juli diesen Jahres: Breitscheidplatz: Uberlebende bekommen Entschadigung in Millionenhohe - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Montag diese Woche: Berlin: Terroropfer erhalten 1,54 Millionen


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Den Artikel von diesem Montag kannte ich noch nicht. Na scheinbar geht es ja doch, wenn die Leute mal vernünftig Politik machen.


----------



## DerLachs (17. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Klar, aber die bemerkt ja kaum jemand. Einfach mal das Leckerlie Flüchtlinge in den Fressnapf werfen und schon denkt der Hund an nichts anderes mehr


Das ist eigentlich das Schockierendste. Zum Beispiel die Bildungspolitik ist seit Jahren eher... suboptimal, aber das scheint die meisten Leute nicht so zu stören. Sobald man aber selber auch nur das Gefühl hat, dass man weniger Geld kriegt, werden die Messer gewetzt. Man stelle sich mal vor, im Osten hätten (zehn)tausende Menschen für eine vernünftige Bildungspolitik demonstriert...
Gibt natürlich noch zig andere mögliche Themen wie Niedriglohnsektor, Familienpolitik, Energiewende etc., bevor sich jemand an der Bildungspolitik aufhängt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich das Schockierendste. Zum Beispiel die Bildungspolitik ist seit Jahren eher... suboptimal, aber das scheint die meisten Leute nicht so zu stören. *Sobald man aber selber auch nur das Gefühl hat, dass man weniger Geld kriegt, werden die Messer gewetzt. *Man stelle sich mal vor, im Osten hätten (zehn)tausende Menschen für eine vernünftige Bildungspolitik demonstriert...
> Gibt natürlich noch zig andere mögliche Themen wie Niedriglohnsektor, Familienpolitik, Energiewende etc., bevor sich jemand an der Bildungspolitik aufhängt.



Ist aber auch komisch. Da erzählt man den Leuten jahrelang das für viele Sachen leider kein Geld da ist und wenn dann man Millarden an Steuergeldern für jeder der herkommt, rauswirft, dann freut sich der Pöbel nicht mal darüber?

Unerhört.


----------



## Oi!Olli (17. September 2017)

Weil das Geld ja sonst für andere Projekte ausgegeben worden wäre. Wäre es natürlich nicht.

 Statt man sich darüber aufregt, nö regt man sich über Flüchtlinge auf und unterstellt ihnen noch Gier.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Weil das Geld ja sonst für andere Projekte ausgegeben worden wäre. Wäre es natürlich nicht.



Was ich ja auch selbst geschrieben habe:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist aber auch komisch. *Da erzählt man den Leuten jahrelang das für viele Sachen leider kein Geld da ist * und wenn dann man Millarden an Steuergeldern für jeder der herkommt, rauswirft, dann freut sich der Pöbel nicht mal darüber?
> 
> Unerhört.







Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Statt man sich darüber aufregt, nö regt man sich über Flüchtlinge auf und unterstellt ihnen noch Gier.



Die Leute regen sich doch genau darüber auf. Das für nix Geld da ist, aber bei den sogenannten "Flüchtlingen" werfen wir mit Geld rum, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr.


----------



## DerLachs (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist aber auch komisch. Da erzählt man den Leuten jahrelang das für viele Sachen leider kein Geld da ist und wenn dann man Millarden an Steuergeldern für jeder der herkommt, rauswirft, dann freut sich der Pöbel nicht mal darüber?
> 
> Unerhört.


Wann und wo genau wurde denn erzählt, dass der deutsche Staat kein Geld für "die Leute" hat?

Edit: Unerwartete Kosten: Schauble muss erstmals an Rucklage fur Fluchtlinge ran - WELT Die Energiewende ist an allem schuld.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2017)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Wann und wo genau wurde denn erzählt, dass der deutsche Staat kein Geld für "die Leute" hat?



Hmm, ich würde ja jetzt gerne einen konkreten Kommentar eines Politikers von Ende 2014, Anfang 2015 aus dem Hut zaubern, aber wie so oft ist das nicht so einfach.
Ich kann mich aber auch daran erinnern wie Schäuble 2013 / 2014 / 2015 strikt sparen wollte und keinen Spielraum für Mehrausgaben gesehen hat:

Steuerschatzung: 14 Milliarden Mehreinnahmen 

Und dann plötzlich 2015 hatten wir durch die Flüchtlingskrise eine Mehrbelastung von rund 20 Milliarden Euro und trotzdem war es für Schäuble kein Problem die Mehrausgaben zu stemmen und weiterhin an seiner schwarzen Null festhalten zu können.
Das es darüber Unmut gibt kann ich schon nachvollziehen.


----------



## DerLachs (17. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hmm, ich würde ja jetzt gerne einen konkretten Kommentar eines Politikers von Ende 2014, Anfang 2015 aus dem Hut zaubern, aber wie so oft ist das nicht so einfach.
> Ich kann mich aber auch daran erinnern wie Schäuble 2013 / 2014 / 2015 strikt sparen wollte und keinen Spielraum für Mehrausgaben gesehen hat:
> 
> Steuerschatzung: 14 Milliarden Mehreinnahmen
> ...


Danke erstmal für den Link. Ich kann das jetzt einigermaßen nachvollziehen, aber die Aussage


> Gewisse Spielräume durch Überschüsse könnten zur Schuldentilgung sowie  zu mehr Investitonen in Verkehr, Bildung und familienpolitische  Leistungen genutzt werden.


 klingt mMn nicht so, als hätte man nie Geld "in das Volk" investieren wollen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Staatsfinanzen: Schauble sieht trotz Steuerplus keine Spielraume 

Finanzminister schreibt Brief an Minister: Schauble: Meine Milliarden sind fur Fluchtlinge reserviert

Wolfgang Schauble: Steuererhohung wegen Fluchtlingskrise

NRW: Stadt begrundet Steuererhohung mit Fluchtlingen

Du hast recht, direkt genau gesagt hat es keiner. Aber die Leute sind nicht so dumm, wie die Politik gerne denkt. Wenn man sich diese Aussagen ansieht, kann man doch eins und eins zusammenzählen. Es war vor der Krise kein Geld da, um die kalte Progression abzubauen, während der Krise sagt Schäuble das Geld ist für die Flüchlinge reserviert und dann gibt es am Ende Steuererhöhungsvorschläge wegen der Flüchtlinge.

Und du denkst, alle Steuerzahler flippen dann vor Freude aus und sind fröhlich?


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2017)

Die große Frechheit ist, das nicht mit offenen Karten gespielt wird.
Ich trau mich wetten das nach der Wahl so einiges noch offenbahrt wird. Und ich rechne mit (drastischen) Erhöhungen der Krankenkassenbeiträgen.

Vor der Wahl wird das alles kleingehalten, damit man ja nicht den boesen Rechtspopulisten in die Haende spielt.
Im Grunde verarscht man jeden Beitragszahler, der ohne betreutem Denken bis 10 zaehlen kann.

Natuerlich wird der Unmut groß. 
Oeffentliche Schwimmbaeder schliessen, Schulen verfallen, die Straßen sind stellenweise ohne Gelaendewagen gar nicht zu befahren, Netzausbau!, (fuege selbst Beispiele ein).
Da wird null Investiert. Zeitgleich erzaehlt man das die ganze Fluechtlingswelle den Steuerzahler nicht mehr kosten wird.
Ja wem will man sowas erzaehlen bitte?

Die Krone wird dem Ganzen aufgesetzt, wenn durchsickert das es sehr viel Mehreinnahmen gibt, Steueruebeschuesse und es werden Wahlversprechen mit Steuerentlastungen gemacht.
Was bringt mir das wenn mit dieser Milchmaedchenrechnung dann einem deutschen Durchschnittsverdiener im Jahr 150€ bleiben?

Wieso nimmt man nicht diese Ueberschuesse und stopft sie in Schulen, Infrastruktur, Krankenhäuser, Polizei, Rettung, Feuerwehr, Altenpflege?
Wenn man so gar nichts weis Fieberglasausbau für zukunftssicheres Internet. Nicht das die Wahnsinnigen wie wir schnelleres I-Net haben, damit man Firmenstandorte möglich und attraktiv macht.

Ich darf da drueber gar nicht nachdenken, wird einem nur uebel.


----------



## DerLachs (17. September 2017)

Genau das kritisiere ich doch. Unabhängig davon, ob man jetzt wegen der Flüchtlingskrise Mehrausgaben hat oder nicht, sollte der Staat mehr investieren. Die Aussage "Die Flüchtlinge nehmen uns das Geld weg" (und genau darum ging es bei meiner Aussage "Sobald man aber selber auch nur das Gefühl hat, dass man weniger Geld kriegt, werden die Messer gewetzt") ist aber nicht weit genug gedacht. Das Geld wurde also nicht an anderer Stelle gestrichen. Hat Oi!Olli auch bereits gesagt.


> In internationaler Abgrenzung (OECD) wurden in Deutschland 2009 5,3 %  des Bruttoinlandsprodukts für öffentliche und private  Bildungseinrichtungen verwendet. Gemessen an der Wirtschaftskraft waren  die Ausgaben in Deutschland deutlich niedriger als im OECD-Durchschnitt  (6,2 %)


Offentliche Bildungsausgaben – Wikipedia

Man hätte also schon 2009 demonstrieren gehen können bzw. müssen und nicht erst jetzt.


----------



## Two-Face (17. September 2017)

Schäuble spart dank Draghis Nullzinspolitik schon seit Jahren zig-Millarden € ein. 
Man könnte annehmen, geht es so die nächsten Jahre weiter, könnte das Geld effektiv zur Schuldentilgung eingesetzt werden...

...vorausgesetzt, Schäube schafft es nicht wieder mit dem Zug in die Schweiz.


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2017)

*DerLachs*, falls du mein letztes Posting gemeint hast, war absolut nicht gegen dich oder sonst wen.
Mich regt dieses Thema bissi auf.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Genau das kritisiere ich doch. Unabhängig davon, ob man jetzt wegen der Flüchtlingskrise Mehrausgaben hat oder nicht, sollte der Staat mehr investieren. Die Aussage "Die Flüchtlinge nehmen uns das Geld weg" (und genau darum ging es bei meiner Aussage "Sobald man aber selber auch nur das Gefühl hat, dass man weniger Geld kriegt, werden die Messer gewetzt") ist aber nicht weit genug gedacht. Das Geld wurde also nicht an anderer Stelle gestrichen. Hat Oi!Olli auch bereits gesagt.



Sorry, aber das greift mMn zu kurz. Du kannst dich nicht als Politiker auf der einen Seite hinstellen und trotz Mehreinnahmen sagen, es gäbe keinen Spielraum und dann, wenn die Flüchtlinge kommen sofot die Kassen öffnen, deinen Ministerkollegen sagen, das Geld ist für die Flüchtlige reserviert und laut über Steuererhöhungen nachdenken.

Natürlich werden die Wähler eins und eins zusammenzählen. Natürlich wird sich da bei einigen das Gefühl breit machen, für uns ist kein Geld da, aber für andere schon.


----------



## DerLachs (17. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *DerLachs*, falls du mein letztes Posting gemeint hast, war absolut nicht gegen dich oder sonst wen.
> Mich regt dieses Thema bissi auf.


Das habe ich so auch nicht aufgefasst. Ich sehe das ähnlich bzgl. der Investitionen.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. September 2017)

Wir haben ein Tabaksteuer..aber dafür kein Alkoholsteuer.?


----------



## Poulton (17. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wir haben ein Tabaksteuer..aber dafür kein Alkoholsteuer.?


Es gibt nicht eine einheitliche Steuer auf Alkohol, sondern jede Art hat ihre eigene. Also das gleiche Spiel, wie man es schon bei der Tabakbesteuerung hat. Dort haben Feinschnitt, Grobschnitt/Pfeifentabak, Zigaretten und Zigarren unterschiedliche Steuersätze und Kau- und Schnupftabak sind davon befreit.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Wir haben eine Schaumweinsteuer 

Nur die Flotte, für die diese Steuer mal gedacht war, die haben wir nicht mehr


----------



## Verminaard (17. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wir haben ein Tabaksteuer..aber dafür kein Alkoholsteuer.?



Hatte ich schon mal verlinkt als du das angesprochen hattest.
Alkoholbesteuerung – Wikipedia


----------



## DerLachs (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das greift mMn zu kurz. Du kannst dich nicht als Politiker auf der einen Seite hinstellen und trotz Mehreinnahmen sagen, es gäbe keinen Spielraum und dann, wenn die Flüchtlinge kommen sofot die Kassen öffnen, deinen Ministerkollegen sagen, das Geld ist für die Flüchtlige reserviert und laut über Steuererhöhungen nachdenken.
> 
> Natürlich werden die Wähler eins und eins zusammenzählen. Natürlich wird sich da bei einigen das Gefühl breit machen, für uns ist kein Geld da, aber für andere schon.


Kann ich nachvollziehen, aber Schäuble hat auch gesagt, dass die geplanten Investitionen in Verkehr, Bildung usw. nicht gefährdet sind. Stand u.a. in einem deiner Links.
Merkel hat sich klar gegen eine Steuererhöhung wegen der Flüchtlingskrise ausgesprochen. Man kann sich jetzt aber darüber streiten, was man wie gewichten will.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir haben eine Schaumweinsteuer
> 
> Nur die Flotte, für die diese Steuer mal gedacht war, die haben wir nicht mehr



Doch die haben wir noch. Ist heute nur was kleiner, damit sie beim Schäuble in die Badewanne passt, wo er mit Krieg spielt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

Was man mal wirklich einführen könnte, wäre das Ampelsystem für Lebensmittel.

Dann könnte man die Produkte, die hohe Gelb- oder Rotwerte haben, besteuern. Das hätte neben den Einnahmen auch einen gesamtgesellscahftlichen Nutzen.

Fettleibigkeit: Wir werden immer dicker – und die Politik schaut zu - WELT
Ubergewicht: Deutsche sind dicker als der EU-Durchschnitt - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2017)

- Doppelpost-


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was man mal wirklich einführen könnte, wäre das Ampelsystem für Lebensmittel.
> 
> Dann könnte man die Produkte, die hohe Gelb- oder Rotwerte haben, besteuern. Das hätte neben den Einnahmen auch einen gesamtgesellscahftlichen Nutzen.
> 
> ...



Ich bzweifle das Ampeln und Steuern alleine das Problem beheben.

Gesunde Lebensmittel sind gut rund 1/3 (33%) teurer als oft ungesunde billige Lebensmittel (z.B. Weißbrot im Vergleich zu Roggenbrot).
Will man das die Menschen sich gesunder ernähren dann muss man ebenfalls / außerdem dafür sorgen das die Menschen sich gesundes Essen auch leisten können:



> Realistisch betrachtet ist zwar der Hartz-IV-Satz zu niedrig, um sich  ausschließlich außer Haus zu verpflegen. Tatsache ist aber auch, dass  Weißbrot noch weniger kostet als Vollkornbrot und Konserven in vielen  Fällen günstiger sind als das frische Gemüse. Im Durchschnitt ist  vollwertiges Essen - selbst wenn keine Bioprodukte gekauft werden -  um  ein Drittel teurer als "billiges". Das haben Wissenschaftler aus Bremen  bereits in den 90er Jahren in einer Marktuntersuchung errechnet.  Aktuellere und genauere Daten gibt es nicht.
> 
> Macht Armut Dick?  gesunde Ernahrung fur wenig Geld - Soziale Aspekte des Essens - billig - ungesund - Kinderarmut - Gesundheit - zu geringes Einkommen -  UGB-Gesundheitsberatung


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2017)

-Doppelpost-


----------



## Tengri86 (18. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon mal verlinkt als du das angesprochen hattest.
> Alkoholbesteuerung – Wikipedia



Also wen ich so sehe wieviel Bier und billig vodka /whisky kostet..finde ich die steuer wenig.

Glaub in Türkei kostet ein Kasten Efes über 30 euro?
habe ich mal gehört


----------



## Verminaard (18. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Also wen ich so sehe wieviel Bier und billig vodka /whisky kostet..finde ich die steuer wenig.
> 
> Glaub in Türkei kostet ein Kasten Efes über 30 euro?
> habe ich mal gehört



Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du daran schlecht findest.
Andere finden wahrscheinlich Benzin/Diesel zu billig und wuerden gerne das Zeugs hoeher versteuern.
Wieder andere meinen das Zigaretten zu billig sind.
Wie waers mit Elektronikartikel?
Oder sonstigen Luxuskram? Vielleicht sind ja die Steuern auf der 3er Reihe von BMW zu niedrig oder die der CLS-Modelle von Mercedes?


----------



## Grestorn (18. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was man mal wirklich einführen könnte, wäre das Ampelsystem für Lebensmittel.
> 
> Dann könnte man die Produkte, die hohe Gelb- oder Rotwerte haben, besteuern. Das hätte neben den Einnahmen auch einen gesamtgesellscahftlichen Nutzen.
> 
> ...



Weil die Leute nicht in der Lage sind, Kalorienangaben zu lesen? Ich habe nie verstanden, was das soll mit der Ampel, da die Skalierung fehlt. Bestimmte Lebensmittel haben viel Kalorien, werden aber nur in geringen Mengen zu sich genommen. Sind die dann alle Rot? Das ist doch Bullshit. 

Meinetwegen soll man die Angabe der Nährwerte verpflichtend und größer machen. Aber die Ampel ist völliger Blödsinn. 

Eine Besteuerung nach Nährwerten führt auch nur zur einer weiteren Verreligionisierung der Ernährung. Das ist heute schon schlimm genug. Ein wenig Eigenverantwortung darf man den Menschen schon noch lassen. 

Dass die Deutschen zu dick sind, liegt m.E. viel mehr an mangelnder Bewegung. Und generell wird m.E. viel zu viel Fleisch konsumiert, was auch zu gesundheitlichen Problemen führt. Wenn man sich auf 1-3 Fleichmahlzeiten in der Woche beschränken würde, wäre das nicht nur besser für die Gesundheit, auch diese extreme Fleischzucht mit all ihren hässlichen Auswüchsen wäre dann in dieser Form nicht mehr nötig.

Also: Ich bin für Steuer auf Fleisch  (nicht ganz ernst gemeint, aber wenn schon denn schon!)


----------



## Tengri86 (18. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du daran schlecht findest.
> Andere finden wahrscheinlich Benzin/Diesel zu billig und wuerden gerne das Zeugs hoeher versteuern.
> Wieder andere meinen das Zigaretten zu billig sind.
> Wie waers mit Elektronikartikel?
> Oder sonstigen Luxuskram? Vielleicht sind ja die Steuern auf der 3er Reihe von BMW zu niedrig oder die der CLS-Modelle von Mercedes?



Viel Alkohol Genuss macht auch krank.. wie Tabak und belastet unsere Gesundheitsystem 

Deswegen meinte ich
---------
Da Stimme ich grestorn zu..
muss den jeden Tag und jede Mahlzeit Fleisch sein ?

Sogar in den pflegeheime erlebe ich das 

Fleisch zum Frühstück 
Zum Mittag und Abendbrot


Und diese Leute werden noch kränker

Was hart ist...die bewegen ja nicht viel und bekommen auch noch Kaffe und Kuchen.

Weil die Gesellschaft und die Angehörigen    erwarten  ..das die alles vorgesetzt bekommen. 


Dann noch die geschmackverstärker und glutamat.... oh Mann..


Naja fehlt leider Geld für richtige Ernährung, 
Die heimplätze sind so schon teuer


----------



## Grestorn (18. September 2017)

Wenn man schon Luxus besteuern will, dann wären von juristischen Personen (ergo Firmen) zugelassene KFZ ein sinnvolles Objekt. 

Und persönliche Einkommen aus Kapitalerträgen müssen wieder genauso besteuert werden, wie jede andere Einkommensform. Bei gleichzeitig umfassender Überwachung, um Steuerhinterziehung zu verhindern.

Neue Steuern würde ich bleiben lassen, denn die treffen fast immer auch den Mittelstand und die Menschen, die ohnehin jeden Euro umdrehen müssen.


----------



## blautemple (18. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Weil die Leute nicht in der Lage sind, Kalorienangaben zu lesen? Ich habe nie verstanden, was das soll mit der Ampel, da die Skalierung fehlt. Bestimmte Lebensmittel haben viel Kalorien, werden aber nur in geringen Mengen zu sich genommen. Sind die dann alle Rot? Das ist doch Bullshit.
> 
> Meinetwegen soll man die Angabe der Nährwerte verpflichtend und größer machen. Aber die Ampel ist völliger Blödsinn.
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung ist mittlerweile einfach völlig das Gefühl für den Wert von Fleisch abhanden gekommen. Fleisch war früher mal was besonderes was nicht jeden Tag auf den Tisch kommt, heutzutage sieht das ganz anders aus.
Ich esse ja auch gerne mal ein schönes Steak, aber jeden Tag brauche ich nun wirklich kein Fleisch und mir kann auch niemand erzählen dass er das wirklich jeden Tag braucht. Man kann sich auch ohne Fleisch problemlos ernähren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Weil die Leute nicht in der Lage sind, Kalorienangaben zu lesen? Ich habe nie verstanden, was das soll mit der Ampel, da die Skalierung fehlt. Bestimmte Lebensmittel haben viel Kalorien, werden aber nur in geringen Mengen zu sich genommen. Sind die dann alle Rot? Das ist doch Bullshit.
> 
> Meinetwegen soll man die Angabe der Nährwerte verpflichtend und größer machen. Aber die Ampel ist völliger Blödsinn.
> 
> ...



Dann können wir auch die Tabaksteuer wieder abschaffen. Warum sollte man auf extrem ungesunde Sachen keine Steuern erheben?

Wer es will, kann es sich immer noch holen, es kostet halt mehr.

PS: Für eine Fleischsteuer wäre ich sofort zu haben. Alleine damit die Leute den Wert von Fleisch wieder kennenlernen.


----------



## Grestorn (18. September 2017)

Was ist extrem ungesund? Schokolade? Normal nicht, es sei denn, man nimmt sie in Massen zu sich. Wo ziehst Du die Grenze?

Alkohol und Tabak schädigt den Körper ausschließlich und erzeugen eine heftige körperliche und psychische Abhängigkeit. Das ist schon eine andere Hausnummer.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. September 2017)

Auch Alkohol und Tabak schaden dem Körper nicht ausschließlich. Auch hier gilt, die Dosis macht das Gift.


----------



## Grestorn (18. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch Alkohol und Tabak schaden dem Körper nicht ausschließlich. Auch hier gilt, die Dosis macht das Gift.



Ach, nicht? Da bin ich klar anderer Meinung. Klar kann man den Genuss auch positiv sehen, aber objektiv kann man wunderbar ohne das Zeugs leben. Es trägt auch in keinster Weise zur Deckung irgendeines lebenswichtigen Bedürfnisses bei.

Theoretisch kann man von Schokolade, als Gegenbeispiel, aber den Großteil seinen täglichen Energiebedarf decken ohne negative Nebeneffekte (wenn man die richtige Menge zu sich nimmt und andere elementare Stoffe ergänzt).


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. September 2017)

Objektiv kann man auf fast alles verzichten.


----------



## blautemple (18. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch Alkohol und Tabak schaden dem Körper nicht ausschließlich. Auch hier gilt, die Dosis macht das Gift.



Also Alkohol und Tabak dürften tatsächlich in jeder Dosis schädlich sein. Ich wüsste zumindest nicht was die für positive Eigenschaften haben


----------



## Grestorn (18. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Objektiv kann man auf fast alles verzichten.



Nicht auf die Einnahme von Kalorien und anderen Nährstoffen. Und dazu trägt Schokolade bei, Tabak aber gar nicht und bei Alkohol ist der Energiebeitrag im Vergleich zum Schaden, den es anrichtet, nicht relevant.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Fleisch zum Frühstück
> Zum Mittag und Abendbrot



Nicht wie oft man es isst, sondern die Menge macht das Problem.
Aber ich bezweifle ja das auch in Altenpflegeheimen sieben mal die Woche zu je drei Mahlzeiten Fleisch gereicht wird.

Ich sehe das Problem auch ehr in der Erziehung der Menschen. Ist ja schließlich nicht solange so das wir zuviel Fleisch konsumieren.
Das ist das Ergebnis des Mangels der letzten Kriegsjahre und Nachkriegsjahre, wo es kaum was zu kaufen gab.
Mit dem "Wirtschaftswunder" nahm dann der Fleischkonsum deutlich zu und stellte sich in den Köpfen diese Einstellung ein das Fleisch auf dem Tisch ein Ausdruck davon ist das es einem "wieder" gut geht.

In der DDR, ohne das die Leute da gehungert hätten, kann ich mich zum Beispiel auch nich daran erinnern das soviel Fleisch wie im Westen konsumiert wurde.
Dort wurde die fleischreiche Lebensweise auch teilweise erst mit der Wende übernommen.

Ich selbst versuche bis heute eine möglichst ausgewogene Ernährung beizubehalten, wie ich sie schon aus meinem Elternhaus kenne, was heißt in der Woche möglichst wenig Fleisch, Freitag Fischtag, Sonntag ein gutes Stück Fleisch, zum Frühstück kein Fleisch (Marmelade, Käse, Ei), zum Abendbrot 1-2 Scheiben Wurst auf die Stulle.
Klappt nicht immer, meist aber berufsbedingt, wo man dann mal in der Mittagspause schnell was holt, oder weil man mal ausgeht und dann abends mal was isst, aber wen man darauf achtet klappt es ganz gut und ich vermisse bei einer guten Mahlzeit mit Kartoffeln, Quark und Leinöl auch nicht das Stück Fleisch.

Wie gesagt, um das zu ändern sehe ich die Lösung nicht in mehr und höheren Steuern für Fleisch, sondern daran die Leute wieder von Kindesbeinen an (Kindergarten, Schule, ect.) dafür zu sensibiliseren das eine Ernährung auch ohne viel Fleisch auskommen kann und das es auch Gerichte gibt die ohne Fleisch und viel Zucker (welcher meiner Ansicht nach noch ein weit größeres Problem als das Fleisch ist) schmecken.


----------



## Verminaard (18. September 2017)

Was mich an den ganzen Steuern stört, ist das sie nicht Zweckgebunden sind.
KfZ-Steuer: Straßen sehen aus wie Minenfelder (überspitzt dargestellt)
Ökosteuer bei Treibstoff: keine Investitionen in Forschung für alternativen Individualverkehr
Alkohol/Tabaksteuer: Krankenkassen trotzdem anscheinend immer nahe an der Zahlungsunfähigkeit.
usw.

Ein Staat kann recht kreativ sein bei der Geldgenerierung. Die Ausgabenseite und Verteilung ist mMn ein großes Problem und auch irgendwie ein Tabuthema.
Ich würde mir auch hier eine Vereinfachung des Steuersystems wünschen mit dem Stopfen der ganzen Schlupflöcher. Ein Durchschnittssteuerzahler kommt
doch gar nicht in den Genuss, irgendwelche Schlupflöcher zu nutzen. Ergo ist das ganze System wieder mal fuer den Geldadel.

Ich verlange auch nicht das Sehrgutverdiener und reiche Menschen in Deutschland übermäßig besteuert/erleichtert werden. Einfach nur das alle gleich und fair behandelt werden.
Ich kann mir sogar gut vorstellen, das die Steuerlast ohne der Nutzung von Schlupflöchern zu hoch ist. Würde mich auch ziehmlich ankotzen.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht wie oft man es isst, sondern die Menge macht das Problem.
> Aber ich bezweifle ja das auch in Altenpflegeheimen sieben mal die Woche zu je drei Mahlzeiten Fleisch gereicht wird.


Ich arbeite in der Altenpflege...

 klar können die sich selbst aussuchen
Aber manchen Sind es net in der  lage und da geht man nach Bewohner Biografie oder was die Angehörigen wollen 

Mittag essen sucht man sich 
1 von  2 oder 3 Menü aus, je nach altenheim.


Und die meisten essen zur jede Mahlzeit Fleisch..


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch Alkohol und Tabak schaden dem Körper nicht ausschließlich. Auch hier gilt, die Dosis macht das Gift.



Alkohol und Tabak schaden immer, egal wie groß die Dosis ist.
Und komm nicht mit dem Kram, dass ein Glas Wein am Abend gesund ist.
Das redet dir die Weinindustrie nur ein und verkauft das so geschickt, dass das auch im Apotheker Magazin drin steht. Ist aber quatsch.


----------



## OField (18. September 2017)

Zumal solche "Fakten" meist von Studien hergeleitet werden, die das an sich nicht einmal belegen. Und 3 Wochen später behauptet dann irgendeine weitere Studie genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## Rolk (18. September 2017)

Am besten unterwerfen wir uns einem staatlich verordneten Diätplan. Der ändert sich halt bei jeder 2. oder 3. neuen Studie und wir müssen schauen woher wir die Produzenten, die gerade erst über den Jordan geschickt wurden, wieder zurück bekommen, aber was solls.^^


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Schäuble spart dank Draghis Nullzinspolitik schon seit Jahren zig-Millarden € ein.
> Man könnte annehmen, geht es so die nächsten Jahre weiter, könnte das Geld effektiv zur Schuldentilgung eingesetzt werden...
> 
> ...vorausgesetzt, Schäube schafft es nicht wieder mit dem Zug in die Schweiz.[emoji38]


In dieser Welt wird doch kein einziger Euro getilgt. Würde auch gar nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Schäuble spart dank Draghis Nullzinspolitik schon seit Jahren zig-Millarden € ein.
> Man könnte annehmen, geht es so die nächsten Jahre weiter, könnte das Geld effektiv zur Schuldentilgung eingesetzt werden...
> 
> ...vorausgesetzt, Schäube schafft es nicht wieder mit dem Zug in die Schweiz.



Musste Grad an das denken  

Google-Ergebnis fur https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/0q/95/0q951czv123h/large_Wohin_mit_Opa.jpg?0


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> In dieser Welt wird doch kein einziger Euro getilgt. Würde auch gar nicht funktionieren.



Wollte ich gerade sagen. Mit dem Geld werden doch nur die Zinsen bedient, aber doch nicht die Schulden.

PS: Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass er beim Posten ewig Warten muss und dann der Beitrag doppelt da ist?


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. September 2017)

- Doppelpost -


----------



## Tengri86 (18. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wollte ich gerade sagen. Mit dem Geld werden doch nur die Zinsen bedient, aber doch nicht die Schulden.
> 
> PS: Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass er beim Posten ewig Warten muss und dann der Beitrag doppelt da ist?



Bekam sogar oft doppelt Post hier in forum


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass er beim Posten ewig Warten muss und dann der Beitrag doppelt da ist?



Passiert alle Nasenlang. Mal wieder überforderte Forensoftware oder so.


----------



## Two-Face (18. September 2017)

Ich sag' doch schon seit Jahren, die alte Software war besser.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Zumal solche "Fakten" meist von Studien hergeleitet werden, die das an sich nicht einmal belegen. Und 3 Wochen später behauptet dann irgendeine weitere Studie genau das Gegenteil.



Kommt halt oft darauf an wer die Studie in Auftrag gegeben hat und welches Ergebnis er am Ende gerne sehen würde. Kennt man ja noch zu genüge von der Tabakindustrie, oder der Alkoholindustrie.
Von daher gebe ich auch schon seit Jahren nichts mehr auf das was in solchen Studien rauskommt, sofern sich rausfinden lässt wer sich fianziert hat.
Ich halte mich da ehr an meinen eigenen Maßstab, solange das Maß stimmt kann man (fast) alles konsumieren, außer Zigaretten, Gras und anderer härterer Drogen.


----------



## Two-Face (18. September 2017)

Tja, hier kommen wir zum Definitionsproblem, was sind denn "harte" Drogen? 
Die Unterscheidung zwischen "harten" und "weichen" Drogen wurde schon vor Jahren aufgegeben, auch wenn gewisse Anti-Drogenbeauftragte in DE dran festhalten.

Z.B. müsste man klar definieren, was denn an Cannabis so "hart" ist. Wenn das Zeug so schlimm wäre wie allgemein behauptet, wäre fast jeder zweite, den ich von der Uni oder von der Schule früher kenne, ein schlimmer Drogenjunkie.


----------



## Grestorn (18. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wollte ich gerade sagen. Mit dem Geld werden doch nur die Zinsen bedient, aber doch nicht die Schulden.



Ganz stimmt das so nicht. Es werden ständig Anleihen fällig, d.h. sie müssen komplett zurückbezahlt werden. Wenn man gar keine oder vom Betrag her geringere neue Anleihen ausgibt, dann wird damit automatisch getilgt. Und genau das passiert gerade, wenn auch in bescheidenem Umfang.


----------



## Verminaard (18. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn das Zeug so schlimm wäre wie allgemein behauptet, wäre fast jeder zweite, den ich von der Uni oder von der Schule früher kenne, ein schlimmer Drogenjunkie.



Sind sie doch auch, diese boesen Kiffer!

Für die Definition was gut und schlecht für uns Wahlvieh ist, haben wir doch eine Expertin.

Wenn Cannabis per se schon schlecht ist, warum ist es im Medizinischen Bereich dann doch saloonfaehig? Macht nicht auch hier die Dosierung einiges aus?


Von mir aus das ganze Zeugs einfach legalisieren, egal was es ist. Der Mensch muss selbst wissen/herausfinden was gut und was schlecht fuer ihn ist.
Auf der einen Seite wird immer von Freiheit, Liberalismus und was weis ich was geredet, auf der anderen will man in gewissen Bereichen strikte Regelmentierungen.
Wie passnt das bitte? Cherrypicking inkl. politische Korrektheit?

Wenn ich durch uebermaeßigen Zuckergenuss die Allgemeinheit belaste, muss ich dafuer zahlen, fertig. Da muessen aber die Sachen die ich mir so fuer diese Zuckerorgien organisieren kann dementsprechend teuer sein, und die Mehrkosten der Gesundheitskasse zugefuehrt werden.
Genauso sollte es mit allen anderen Lebens-und-Genussmitteln gehandhabt werden.
Nur muessen da mal ordentliche, unabhaengige, wissenschaftliche Studien erstellt werden.

Das einzige was davon ausgenommen ist, sind die boesen Drogen.
Verursachen der Allgemeinheit Kosten ohne Ende (Beschaffungskriminalitaet, Gesundheitswesen, etc.) aber bringen Null ein. Vielleicht eine gewollte Alimentierung für diverse Kreise?

Im Grunde stehen zuviele Lobbyinteressen vernünftigen , für die Mehrheit gute, Lösungen im Wege.
In den naechsten 4, vielleicht 5 Jahren wird sich da aber auch nicht viel aendern.
Danke dafuer!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Für eine Fleischsteuer wäre ich sofort zu haben. Alleine damit die Leute den Wert von Fleisch wieder kennenlernen.


Dann kommen am 24.9. nur die Grünen in Frage, denn diese wollen so gut wie alles versteuern. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Sind sie doch auch, diese boesen Kiffer!
> 
> Für die Definition was gut und schlecht für uns Wahlvieh ist, haben wir doch eine Expertin.
> 
> ...


Dann aber auch dementsprechend die Krankenkassenbeiträge für Konsumenten hochsetzen. Für Alkoholiker und Raucher dann aber gleichzeitig auch.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dann kommen am 24.9. nur die Grünen in Frage, denn diese wollen so gut wie alles versteuern.



Ich würde mir ja wünschen das die mal eine Steuer für ihr eigenes Gelaber einführen. Was die Grünen häufig äußern ist schon stark steuerpflichtig, da schädlich.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ganz stimmt das so nicht. Es werden ständig Anleihen fällig, d.h. sie müssen komplett zurückbezahlt werden. Wenn man gar keine oder vom Betrag her geringere neue Anleihen ausgibt, dann wird damit automatisch getilgt. Und genau das passiert gerade, wenn auch in bescheidenem Umfang.



Ist doch einfach: Einfach neue Anleihen aufnehmen, ist ja nicht so, dass es Geld momentan quasi geschenkt gibt - vor allem für die Bundesrepublik.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. September 2017)

Doppelpost, nerv.


----------



## Two-Face (18. September 2017)

Ja ja, nur weiter Schulden machen, bis das System kollabiert...

Irgendwann is es soweit.


----------



## Two-Face (18. September 2017)

Mist, jetzt hat's mich auch erwischt.


----------



## Verminaard (18. September 2017)

*Two-Face*, das System wird nicht kollabieren.
Solange zumindest die Zinsen beglichen werden können und Irgendwer massig daran verdient, wird gar nix kollabieren.

Wuerde man dem Verstand folgen, waeren die Amis schon lange komplett pleite und haetten ein schlechteres Kreditrating als die Griechen.


Sollte es tatsaechlich mal soweit kommen, das die Systeme kollabieren, wird eh einen groesseren Krieg geben.

Die ganzen groesseren Kriege waren doch fuer Einige immer ein schoener Schuldenschnitt.


----------



## Adi1 (18. September 2017)

Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher 

Man schaue mal auf die Staatsverschuldung Bund der Steuerzahler -  Home 

Ohne die Flutung des Marktes mit Billiggeld, wäre auch der Schäuble schon weg vom Fenster

Die schwarze Null war ja sein Traum, passt schon, aber wielange noch,

wenn unsere Infrastruktur zerbröselt

In den nächsten 10-15 Jahren werden wir wohl eine Menge investieren müssen


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ganz stimmt das so nicht. Es werden ständig Anleihen fällig, d.h. sie müssen komplett zurückbezahlt werden. Wenn man gar keine oder vom Betrag her geringere neue Anleihen ausgibt, dann wird damit automatisch getilgt. Und genau das passiert gerade, wenn auch in bescheidenem Umfang.



Nur steigen die Schulden immer weiter.
Unter Merkel sind sie so stark gestiegen wie unter keinem Kanzler davor.
Und der Kohl hat schon ordentlich miese gemacht.
Uns da soll noch einer sagen, dass die Union mit Geld umgehen kann. Guter Witz. 
Das einzige, was die Union kann, ist Schwarzgeld zu sichern. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> *Two-Face*, das System wird nicht kollabieren.
> Solange zumindest die Zinsen beglichen werden können und Irgendwer massig daran verdient, wird gar nix kollabieren.



Schau dir die Japaner an.
Da kann sich der Staat von der Zentralbank Geld für Null Zinsen leihen.
Spielt also keine Rolle, wie hoch die Schulden sind, wenn es keiner wieder haben will und du keine zinsen dafür zahlen musst.
Japan ist seit den 90ern pleite und keinen interessiert es.


----------



## Grestorn (18. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur steigen die Schulden immer weiter.



Tun sie - in den letzten Jahren - nicht mehr: 

Staatsverschuldung in Europa - Google Diagramme-Explorer

Pressemitteilungen - Offentliche Schulden zum Ende des 1. Quartals 2017 um 2,3 % gesunken - Statistisches Bundesamt (Destatis)


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2017)

> Außenminister Sigmar Gabriel (SPD) hat es klar formuliert. Er befürchtet, dass mit einem Einzug der AfD in den Bundestag "zum ersten Mal nach Ende des Zweiten Weltkriegs im deutschen Reichstag wieder echte Nazis sitzen".
> Linken-Spitzenkandidatin  Sahra Wagenknecht warnt, die AfD brächte "Halbnazis oder sogar richtige  Nazis" mit. FDP-Vize Wolfgang Kubicki sieht die AfD als schärfsten  Konkurrenten im Kampf um Platz drei.
> Auch er warnt jetzt  eindringlich davor, die Rechtspopulisten zu wählen: "Es fängt mit der  Verrohung der Sprache an und schließlich kommt Gewalt."
> 
> https://web.de/magazine/politik/wah...ne-waehler-mobilisieren-birgt-risiko-32535866




Selbst so kurz vor der Wahl fählt den etablierten Parteien außer der immer die gleiche Leier nichts ein. Ist ja nicht so das die Sorge nicht begründet wäre, aber statt endlich mal die sozialen Sorgen und Lösungen für dringende Probleme im Land zu liefern fällt ihnen nichts besseres ein als vor der AfD zu warnen und trotzdem so weiter zu machen wie eh und je...
Es fällt ihnen nichts ein wie sie die AfD wirklich bekämpfen können, mit Veränderung, mit den Dingen die die Menschen betreffen, nein man meint mit holen Phrasen und Unbeweglichkeit die die es betrifft zu einer anderen Wahl bewegen zu können.

Man muss es sehen wie es ist, am erstarken der AfD und das sie vermutlich als drittstärkste Partei am 24.09 in den Bundestag einziehen wird sind die etablierten Parteien absolut mitschuldig!

Den wo sind Konzepte dafür das Millionen Menschen in prikären Arbeitsverhältnissen (Niedriglohn & Zeitarbeit) stecken?
Wo die Lösung dafür das Millionen von Altersarmut bedroht sind?
Das Wohnraum für die Menschen, genauso wie Strom, immer teurer wird?
Wo der Willen dazu endlich ein vernünftiges Einwanderungsgesetz zu schaffen?
Oder sich um die seit Jahren stetig steigende Zahl von Wohnungseinbrüchen zu kümmern?
Wo bleibt endlich der politische Willen das Bildungswesen zu reformieren, oder endlich mal der Wirtschaft beim Netzausbau in den Arsch zu treten?
Wo ist die Politik wenn die Wirtschaft / Autoindustrie wie im Fall des Dieselskandals Millionen Autofahrer verarscht und im Regen stehen lässt, aber über Jahre unzählige Milliarden an Gewinn einfahren konnten und jetzt mit lumpigen unnützen Softwareupdates durch kommen?
Wann passiert endlich zwingend nötiges im Bereich der Pflege?
...
Man könnte noch in sovielen Punkten so weiter machen, die Liste ist so lang, scheint fast nicht endlich zu sein. 

An allen Ecken und Enden bewegt sich kaum etwas bis nichts und kommt außer heißer Luft und den ewig gleichen Bandschaften zur Wirtschaft nicht viel verwertbares für die Mehrheit der Bürger.
Viele mögen das noch nicht wahrhaben wollen, scheint es noch egal zu sein, lassen sich noch blenden von gut klingenden politischen Phrasen und  charismatisch smarten Personen, sie wählen nach wie vor die gleichen "Kasperköpfe" und zementieren den aktuellen Zustand eine weitere Weile, aber einige derer die sozial, wirtschaftlich und gesellschaftlich abgehängt werden die treibt man damit bereits in die Arme der AfD, einer Partei die im Grunde fast schon als Sinbild, ja als Satire, auf den momentanen Zunstand unserer Demokratie verstanden werden kann, wäre es nicht so traurig und bedenklich man möchte fast drauf los lachen.

Wir hatten so eine ähnliche Entwicklung schon einmal Ende der 1920, Anfang der 1930er Jahre, als die Armut immer erdrückender wurde, als es immer weniger soziale Gerechtigkeit für immer mehr Menschen in Deutschland gab. Schon damals hat man dadurch das man denen die man abhängte, denen es immer weniger gut ging, in die Arme einer rechten Partei getrieben, wo das sein Ende fand wissen wir wohl alle.

Aber scheinbar hat man bis heute nicht wirklich daraus gelernt, das es nicht hole Phrasen sind die Menschen davon abhalten der Demokratie den Rücken zu kehren, sondern konkrete Taten.
Aber wieder kommt außer Phrasen immer weniger soziale Gerechtigkeit wirklich bei den Menschen an.

Früher oder später wird sich das auf irgend eine Art rächen und dann braucht man sich nicht zu beschweren das man nichts hätte dagegen tun können, man hätte es gekonnt.
Aber lieber ist man faul und träge geblieben, gelähmt vom Kuchen des Wohlstands desen Krümmel die abfallen immer kleiner wurden und leere Phrasen schwingend durch die Unbeweglichkeit der Fettleibigkeit die dieser Wohlstand einem gebracht hat und geblendet dafür wer sich bewegen hätte müssen, weil man schon garnicht mehr über den eigenen Tellerrand hinausschauen konnte.

Nein, mit den immer gleichen Mahnungen und Aufrufen gegen die AfD wird man nichts erreichen, nichts besser machen. Nein, man bestärkt damit nur jene die sie wählen werden, weil es ihnen zeigt das sie wenig bis nichts mehr von den alten Parteien zu erwarten haben, da erscheint jeder Rattenfänger plötzlich als bessere Wahl...leider, aber zurecht!
Wir ernten in der Demokratie was wir sähen und kümmern wir uns nicht jedes Jahr von der Saat bis zur Ernte, so ernten wir halt das Unkraut unserer Untätigkeit.

Unkraut entfernt man nicht durch Worte, sondern durch Taten, harte Arbeit, aber die will man schon lange nicht mehr wirklich machen, zu anstrengend, zu unbequem, und so wuchtert das Unkraut in unserer Demokratie, bis es uns im schlimmsten Fall eines Tages über den Kopf wachsen wird...


----------



## DerLachs (19. September 2017)

Ich stimme Nightslaver zu, aber weise auch darauf hin, dass die SPD zumindest einige der genannten Punkte in ihrem Wahlprogramm anspricht. Ob das auch ansatzweise so umgesetzt werden würde/wird, will ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. September 2017)

Wenn man sich mal anschaut, was sie in den letzten 20 Jahren davon umgesetzt hat.....sie hat eher entscheidend dazu beigetragen, genau diese Situation so erst zu schaffen.


----------



## DerLachs (19. September 2017)

Ja, ist schon ein bisschen dreist, dass gerade die SPD von "sozialer Gerechtigkeit" spricht.


----------



## Verminaard (19. September 2017)

Die SPD? Waren nicht das genau die, die das Gegenteil von ihren Wahlversprechungen gemacht haben?


----------



## Cheekymonkeey (19. September 2017)

Der Ansatz der SPD, "soziale Gerechtigkeit" herzustellen ist zum scheitern verurteilt. Die vehemente Aussage von Schulz, es gäbe unter ihm keine Rente ab 70, kombiniert damit, dass er sich um die Rente absolut nicht bemüht, besiegelt die Altersarmut der gesagten Generation u40. 
Als jemand, der nicht "sozial" wählt, sehe ich trotzdem die Fragen nach Gesundheits-, Pflege- und Rentenwesen als absolut zentral an und ich bin extrem schockiert darüber, dass dies von keiner Partei als wirkliches Wahlkampfsobjekt instrumentalisiert wurde. 
Als SPD sollte man sich für die absolut nichts-aussagende Kampagne schämen und auf 20% hoffen. Aber auch von den anderen Parteien hätte ich mir erhofft, mehr für die jungen Wähler zu bieten. Es ist schön und gut, dass sich jetzige Rentner über ihre Situation beschweren, aber wir jungen Menschen werden einen wesentlich geringeren Rentensatz erhalten und diesen trotzdem voll versteuern müssen (aktiv) und was passiv dazukommt ist noch gar nicht abzusehen. Wir brauchen Parteien, die das thematisieren. Die FDP spricht ja bereits an, dass man mehr für die private Vorsorge tun muss, aber das sollte gerade von den großen Parteien kommen, die am Hebel sitzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Cheekymonkeey schrieb:


> Die FDP spricht ja bereits an, dass man mehr für die private Vorsorge tun muss, aber das sollte gerade von den großen Parteien kommen, die am Hebel sitzen.



Und wie soll jemand der kaum mehr als 1000 Euro netto im Monat verdient mehr private Vorsorge treffen?
Vernünftig privat vorsorgen kann man nur wen man auch ein vernünftiges Einkommen hat, ansonsten ist man im Alter genauso arm wie ohne private Vorsorge.

Darauf hat die FDP genauso wenig Antworten wie die anderen Altparteien.


----------



## blautemple (19. September 2017)

Dann leidet man zwar nicht an Altersarmut, dafür leidet man das gesamte restliche Leben an Armut. Ist doch was schönes so eine Alternative zu haben


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Dann leidet man zwar nicht an Altersarmut, dafür leidet man das gesamte restliche Leben an Armut. Ist doch was schönes so eine Alternative zu haben



Nein du bist im Alter arm und hast auch noch bis zur Rente weniger Geld als sowieso schon.

Es gab da vor einer Weile ein Beispiel aus der Riesterrente.
Jemand der ca. 1000 Euro verdient und ca. 40 bis 45 Jahre (ohne arbeitslos zu werden) riestert kommt am Ende inkl. Riester auf eine Rente von maximal knapp rund 650 Euro / mtl.

Also auch nicht mehr als wen er garnicht privat vorgesorgt hätte und gleich Grundsicherung beantragt hätte.
Er wäre also im Alter arm und hätte auch noch 40 bis 45 Jahre weniger Geld weil er ja monatlich in die Riesterente einzahlen müsste.

Egal was du da auch an privater Altersvorsorge ersinnst, das Problem wird immer das gleiche wie bei Riester bleiben.
Wer bei privater Altersvorsorge kein gutes Einkommen besitzt wird am Ende nichts vernünftiges aus einer privaten Altersvorsorge rausbekommen.
Bei Riester spricht man davon das es sich nach momentanen  Lebensstandard ab einem Verdienst von 2500 bis 3300 Euro netto halbwegs rentiert  und am Ende dann etwa maximal 1200 - 1500 Euro Rente / mtl. rauskommen.
Für viele Menschen im Land schon völlig utopisch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wie soll jemand der kaum mehr als 1000 Euro netto im Monat verdient mehr private Vorsorge treffen?
> Vernünftig privat vorsorgen kann man nur wen man auch ein vernünftiges Einkommen hat, ansonsten ist man im Alter genauso arm wie ohne private Vorsorge.
> 
> Darauf hat die FDP genauso wenig Antworten wie die anderen Altparteien.



Da sollte man sich fragen, warum man nur 1000 Euro netto im Monat verdient.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da sollte man sich fragen, warum man nur 1000 Euro netto im Monat verdient.



Na weil nicht jeder Winterkorn, Ackermann, oder Mehdorn heißen kann und mit abzocken, lügen, betrügen, vertuschen und Nulleistung Millonen im Jahr verdienen und als Abfindung bekommen kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na weil nicht jeder Winterkorn, Ackermann, oder Mehrdorn heißen kann und mit lügen, betrügen, vertuschen und Nulleistung Millonen im Jahr verdienen und als Abfindung bekommen kann.



Zwischen 1000 Euro Netto und den von dir genannten Herren gibt es noch jede Menge Platz.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zwischen 1000 Euro Netto und den von dir genannten Herren gibt es noch jede Menge Platz.



Und da wirst du mir jetzt sicher ad hoc ca. 40 Millionen Stellen nennen können wo man von Tag 1 an, ohne zwischendurch arbeitslos zu werden, 40 bis 45 Jahre lang mindestens 2500 Euro netto im Monat verdient.


----------



## blautemple (19. September 2017)

@Kaaruzo
Auf gut deutsch: Jemand der unter 2k netto verdient ist deiner Meinung nach selbst Schuld?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und da wirst du mir jetzt sicher ad hoc ca. 40 Millionen Stellen nennen können wo man von Tag 1 an, ohne zwischendurch arbeitslos zu werden, 40 bis 45 Jahre lang mindestens 2500 Euro netto im Monat verdient.



Angebot und Nachfrage. 



blautemple schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Auf gut deutsch: Jemand der unter 2k netto verdient ist deiner Meinung nach selbst Schuld?



Richtig.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Angebot und Nachfrage.
> 
> ...
> 
> Richtig.



Ehrlich Kaaruzo, auch wen man anderen Menschen ja eigentlich nichts schlechtes wünschen soll, aber bei dir wünsche ich mir schon manchmal das du im Alter von dem was du forderst und vertrittst mit voller Härte getroffen wirst und in irgend einem unterbesetzten Altersheim mit Sozialsicherung endest. 

Weil im Gegensatz zu vielen Menschen die es trotz einem Leben voller unterschiedlicher Entbehrungen und Arbeit, sowie privater Absicherung, nicht verdient haben hättest du es schon auf Grund deiner penetrant ignoranten Polemik verdient.


----------



## Verminaard (19. September 2017)

Die Leute selbst sind schuld und nicht das erbaermliche Lohnniveau in Deutschland?

Gibt natuerlich Jobs genug die so gut bezahlt werden, nur sind die Menschen zu dumm diese anzunehmen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. September 2017)

Die, die privat vorsorgen können, haben eh schon eine Rente, von der man leben kann. Die, die weniger verdienen, können auch nicht privat vorsorgen.

Private Vorsorge ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für Millionen Bürger. Anstatt über diesen Weg Milliarden in die Versicherungsgesellschaft zu pumpem, könnte man auch einfach die gesetzliche Rente zu einer Rente machen, die den Namen verdient.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehrlich Kaaruzo, auch wen man anderen Menschen ja eigentlich nichts schlechtes wünschen soll, aber bei dir wünsche ich mir schon manchmal das du im Alter von dem was du forderst und vertrittst mit voller Härte getroffen wirst und in irgend einem unterbesetzten Altersheim mit Sozialsicherung endest.



Steht dir doch völlig frei, mir das zu wünschen.

Ändert ja nichts an den Realitäten. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil im Gegensatz zu vielen Menschen die es trotz einem Leben voller unterschiedlicher Entbehrungen und Arbeit, sowie privater Absicherung, nicht verdient haben hättest du es schon auf Grund deiner penetrant ignoranten Polemik verdient.



Mein Job wurde mir nicht geschenkt. 

Ich weiß, dass Leistung und der Leistungsgedanke in Deutschland verpönt sind, aber so sieht es nun mal aus. Ich stamme aus einer einfachen Arbeiterfamilie und habe es auch geschafft, heute gut dazustehen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Leute selbst sind schuld und nicht das erbaermliche Lohnniveau in Deutschland?



Wem der Job und die Bezahlung nicht gefällt, woanders bewerben.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Gibt natuerlich Jobs genug die so gut bezahlt werden, nur sind die Menschen zu dumm diese anzunehmen.



Wenn man für besserbezahlte Jobs nicht gut genug ist, muss man daran was ändern oder damit leben.


----------



## blautemple (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Angebot und Nachfrage.
> 
> 
> 
> Richtig.



Sorry, aber das ist einfach unfassbar arrogant. Was denkst du denn was passiert wenn niemand mehr die einfachen Jobs übernimmt?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die, die privat vorsorgen können, haben eh schon eine Rente, von der man leben kann. Die, die weniger verdienen, können auch nicht privat vorsorgen.
> 
> Private Vorsorge ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für Millionen Bürger. Anstatt über diesen Weg Milliarden in die Versicherungsgesellschaft zu pumpem, könnte man auch einfach die gesetzliche Rente zu einer Rente machen, die den Namen verdient.



Aber dann würden doch die 534 Versicherungsunternehmen in Deutschland weniger vom Kuchen abbekommen.  
Also das geht doch nun wirklich nicht. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Steht dir doch völlig frei, mir das zu wünschen.
> 
> Ändert ja nichts an den Realitäten.



Das hat absolut nichts mit Realitäten zu tun sondern nur mit penetranter Ignoranz und rücksichtsloser Fresskummentalität.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

Ist doch einfach.
Ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen einführen.
Das schützt vor Ausnutzung und Armut.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das hat absolut nichts mit Realitäten zu tun sondern nur mit penetranter Ignoranz und rücksichtsloser Fresskummentalität.



Was ist Fresskummentalität?

Natürlich ist das die Realität. Niemand hat was zu verschenken, wenn du was schaffen willst, musst du was dafür tun.

Rächt sich später halt, wenn man in der Schule nichts macht. Ich habe es beim letzten Klassentreffen gesehen. Alle die damals zu „cool“ für lernen und Hausaufgaben waren, was machen die heute?

Manche Arbeitslos, manche Billigjobs. Tja und alle, die was gemacht haben, sind heute auch wer.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch einfach.
> Ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen einführen.
> Das schützt vor Ausnutzung und Armut.



Wäre doch zu naheliegend. 
Wo sollen dann die reichen 10%, die momentan noch auf Kosten der restlichen 90% ihren Reichtum mehren ihre Lohn- und Arbeitssklaven herbekommen die ihre Geschäfte für Armutslöhne am laufen halten? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ist Fresskummentalität?
> 
> Natürlich ist das die Realität. Niemand hat was zu verschenken, wenn du was schaffen willst, musst du was dafür tun.
> 
> ...



Ach na Haleluja, jeder der in 45 Jahren arbeitslos wird und weniger als 2500 Euro netto im Monat verdient hat also in der Schule nicht aufgepasst und ist ein dummer Bauerntrampel und hat die Altersarmut verdient.
"Schöne" Fantasiewelt die du da hast, aber mit der Realität hat die wie schon gesagt absolut nicht zu tun.

Und Fresskummentalität heißt das man obwohl im Kumm genug Essen für alle ist andere wegbeißt weil man alles im Kumm für sich haben will, so wie es Tiere gerne mal machen.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wäre doch zu naheliegend.
> Wo sollen dann die reichen 10%, die momentan noch auf Kosten der restlichen 90% ihren Reichtum mehren ihre Lohn- und Arbeitssklaven herbekommen die ihre Geschäfte für Armutslöhne am laufen halten?



Ja, das ist ein Problem. Ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen bedeutet, dass Geld von oben nach unten fließen muss. 
Verdammt -- wieso bin ich so blöd. 
Das ist natürlich mit dem kapitalistischem System, wie wir es kennen, nicht vereinbar. 
Daher bin ich dafür, dass wir sämtliche Regulierungen abschaffen, damit sich das kapitalistische System endlich durchsetzen kann.
Hat ja schon 1929 super geklappt. 
Und die Bankenkrise 2007 hat es ja auch nie gegeben.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Bankenkrise 2007 hat es ja auch nie gegeben.



Richtig das ist nur ne VT um das großartige kapitalistische System schlecht zu reden, das blendend funktioniert und allen Menschen grenzenlosen Wohlstand beschert, genau wie der "Kommunismus" in Nordkorea, wo es auch nur Wohlstand gibt.


----------



## blautemple (19. September 2017)

Stimmt es ist ja auch absolut jeder selbst für seine Situation verantwortlich...
Gott ist das egoistisch, dir würde es echt mal gut tun auch mal in so eine Situation zu rutschen


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach na Haleluja, jeder der in 45 Jahren arbeitslos wird und weniger als 2500 Euro netto im Monat verdient hat also in der Schule nicht aufgepasst und ist ein dummer Bauerntrampel und hat die Altersarmut verdient.



Nicht jeder, aber bei vielen trifft das wohl zu. Mein bester Freund war in meiner Parallelklasse und auch er hat diese Beobachtung gemacht.

Mit nem 3er bis 4er Durchschnittszeugnis, darfste dich halt nicht wundern, wenn du nichts bekommst.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> "Schöne" Fantasiewelt die du da hast, aber mit der Realität hat die wie schon gesagt absolut nicht zu tun.



Natürlich. Wer nichts dafür tut, dass er was bekommt, muss sich nicht wunder. Wie gesagt. Leistung. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und Fresskummentalität heißt das man obwohl im Kumm genug Essen für alle ist andere wegbeißt weil man alles im Kumm für sich haben will, so wie es Tiere gerne mal machen.



Mir sagte der Begriff nichts und Google hat dazu nichts ausgespuckt, deshalb die Nachfrage.

PS: Der Mensch ist auch ein Tier. Und Angebot und Nachfrage ist letztendlich auch nichts anders, als gelebte Evolution. Das am besten angepasste Individuum setzt sich durch.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ein Problem. Ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen bedeutet, dass Geld von oben nach unten fließen muss.
> Verdammt -- wieso bin ich so blöd.
> Das ist natürlich mit dem kapitalistischem System, wie wir es kennen, nicht vereinbar.
> Daher bin ich dafür, dass wir sämtliche Regulierungen abschaffen, damit sich das kapitalistische System endlich durchsetzen kann.
> ...



Richtig, wir haben den Kapitalismus. Wenn du gerne Sozialismus möchtest, hey es gibt doch paar schöne Länder. 

In Kuba ist sogar das Wetter fast das ganze Jahr über toll. Es steht dir doch frei, unserem System den Rücken zu kehren.



blautemple schrieb:


> Stimmt es ist ja auch absolut jeder selbst für seine Situation verantwortlich...
> Gott ist das egoistisch, dir würde es echt mal gut tun auch mal in so eine Situation zu rutschen



Freiheit heißt Verantwortung.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. September 2017)

@kaaruzo

Also haben meine Kollegen die pflegehelfer sind  und  für ihr Arbeit wenig kriegen...altersarmut verdient ? (Gibt sogar Fachkräfte die auch sehr wenig verdienen )


Naja dich wird sowieso  ein  ausländer versorgen  Sagst ja gerne *bunte * 

Frage  ist nur ,ob aus Balkan, Afrika oder mittlere Osten,Asien.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, wir haben den Kapitalismus. Wenn du gerne Sozialismus möchtest, hey es gibt doch paar schöne Länder.
> 
> In Kuba ist sogar das Wetter fast das ganze Jahr über toll. Es steht dir doch frei, unserem System den Rücken zu kehren.



Ich bevorzuge Costa Rica. Die haben nicht mal mehr eine Armee, weil sie überflüssig ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> @kaaruzo
> 
> Also haben meine Kollegen die pflegehelfer sind  und  für ihr Arbeit wenig kriegen...altersarmut verdient ? (Gibt sogar Fachkräfte die auch sehr wenig verdienen )



Haben sie etwas dafür getan, die Altersarmut zu verhindern?



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Naja dich wird sowieso  ein  ausländer versorgen  Sagst ja gerne *bunte *  Frage  ist nur ,ob aus Balkan, Afrika oder mittlere Osten,Asien.



Sofern er legal hier ist, warum nicht?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge Costa Rica. Die haben nicht mal mehr eine Armee, weil sie überflüssig ist.



Schönes Land, aber soweit ich weiß, auch Kapitalismus.

Ferner steht das Land in diversen Indexen (GCR, Index of Economic Freedom, Democracy Index und Human Development Index) deutlich unter uns.

Mein Fall wäre es jetzt nicht. Zumal ich kein spanisch kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, wir haben den Kapitalismus. Wenn du gerne Sozialismus möchtest, hey es gibt doch paar schöne Länder.
> 
> In Kuba ist sogar das Wetter fast das ganze Jahr über toll. Es steht dir doch frei, unserem System den Rücken zu kehren.



Wir kriegen immer mehr Kapitalismus, aber wir hatten eigentlich mal eine ganz gut funktionierende soziale Marktwirtschaft, bis die die sowieso schon gut vom System leben konnten meinten es müsse noch mehr geben können und die zuletzt erst ein gewisser Gerhard Schröder (SPD) massiv demontiert hat und mit seiner Demontage das Tagelöhnerwesen wieder in moderner Form eingeführt hat (Zeitarbeit & Niedriglohnsektor).
Etwas was seit der Einführung der sozialen Marktwirtschaft in Deutschland nicht mehr aktuell war, außer für die paar Prozent die wirklich keinen Schulabschluss und Beruf gelernt haben.
Heute kannst du auch Abitur und Studium mit 2 oder 1 abgeschlossen haben und endest mit genug Pech trotzdem 45 Jahre in Zeitarbeit, gelegentlicher Arbeitslosigkeit und weniger als 2500 Euro netto monatlich.

Und darauf bist du Stolz? Das muss so sein? Nein muss es nicht, das es auch gerechter ginge haben wir 40 Jahre lang gesehen.

Davon ab heißt bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen nicht gleich Sozialismus, außer vieleicht bei irgendwelchen blutsaugenden Geldhaien und Wirtschaftsnazis, die am liebsten auch noch das letzte bisschen soziale Leistung vernichten würden und sich nichts schöneres als eine kapitalistische Wirtschaftsdiktatur vorstellen könnten, bei der jeder verrecken darf der im System hinten über fällt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Freiheit heißt Verantwortung.



Verantwortung funktioniert aber nur in beide Richtungen und ist keine Einbahnstraße, so wie es aktuell immer öfter gelebt wird!


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wir kriegen immer mehr Kapitalismus, aber wir hatten eigentlich mal eine ganz gut funktionierende soziale Marktwirtschaft, bis die die sowieso schon gut vom System leben konnten meinten es müsse noch mehr geben können und die zuletzt erst ein gewisser Gerhard Schröder (SPD) massiv demontiert hat und mit seiner Demontage das Tagelöhnerwesen wieder in moderner Form eingeführt hat (Zeitarbeit & Niedriglohnsektor).
> Etwas was seit der Einführung der sozialen Marktwirtschaft in Deutschland nicht mehr aktuell war, außer für die die paar Prozent die wirklich keinen Schulabschluss und Beruf gelernt haben.
> Heute kannst du auch Abitur und Studium mit 2 oder 1 abgeschlossen haben und endest mit genug Pech trotzdem 45 Jahre in Zeitarbeit, gelegentlicher Arbeitslosigkeit und weniger als 2500 Euro netto monatlich. Und darauf bist du Stolz? Das muss so sein? Nein muss es nicht, das es auch gerechter ginge haben wir 40 Jahre lang gesehen.



In jedem System gibt es auch Verlierer. Trotzdem kannst du es schaffen. Etwas, dass du in fast allen anderen Ländern der Welt vergessen kannst.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Davon ab heißt bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen nicht gleich Sozialismus, außer vieleicht bei irgendwelchen blutsaugenden Geldhaien und Wirtschaftsnazis, die am liebsten auch noch das letzte bisschen soziale Leistung vernichten würden und sich nichts schöneres als eine kapitalistische Wirtschaftsdiktatur vorstellen könnten, bei der jeder verrecken darf der im System hinten über fällt.



Vorm Verteilen kommt das Erwirtschaften. Klar, BGE klingt erstmal toll, nur muss das ja erstmal erwirtschaftet werden.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Verantwortung funktioniert aber nur in beide Richtungen und ist keine Einbahnstraße, so wie es aktuell immer öfter gelebt wird!



Wir haben in Deutschland Vertragsfreiheit (das ist eine der Freiheiten, die man hier genießt). Ergo hat man aber auch selbst die Verantwortung etwas daraus zu machen.

Wer sich für einen schlechtbezahlten Job entscheidet, muss mit dieser Entscheidung dann auch leben.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schönes Land, aber soweit ich weiß, auch Kapitalismus.
> 
> Ferner steht das Land in diversen Indexen (GCR, Index of Economic Freedom, Democracy Index und Human Development Index) deutlich unter uns.
> 
> Mein Fall wäre es jetzt nicht. Zumal ich kein spanisch kann.



Ja, dass das Wirtschaftssystem nicht perfekt ist, ist klar, aber es gibt schon Überlegungen, das zu ändern.
Und Spanisch muss man ja nicht können. gibt ja auch hier genug Leute, die ihr Leben lang hier sind und kaum verständlich Deutsch sprechen.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In jedem System gibt es auch Verlierer. Trotzdem kannst du es schaffen.



Du kannst es auch schaffen im Lotto zu gewinnen und so Millionär zu werden, das ist vermutlich sogar fast schon wahrscheinlicher als in Deutschland einen Beruf zu ergattern wo du mehr als 3300 Euro netto monatlich verdienen wirst.


----------



## efdev (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vorm Verteilen kommt das Erwirtschaften. Klar, BGE klingt erstmal toll, nur muss das ja erstmal erwirtschaftet werden.



ich vergesse immer das alle aufhören zu arbeiten sobald es ein BGE gibt das kann ja gar nicht funktionieren


----------



## Tengri86 (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Haben sie etwas dafür getan, die Altersarmut zu verhindern?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dann sag mal was ein pflegehelfer
 der  in zukunft dein und die von deine Eltern  den *zensiert * pflegt... gegen Altersarmut machen soll ?  Oder ist dir egal das solche Leute ins Altersarmut rutscht?  Nach Abzug der Miete usw..was sollen die machen? 

Sagst bestimmt jobwechsel...gut sollen alle Pfleger mal ihr Job wechseln...mal sehen was dann abläuft...denkst die Ausländer haben auch Bock auf die ******** was in der Bereich abgeht..kannst den ja auch sagen..dann haben wir niemanden mehr.


Als ob die  Vollzeit bis Rentenalter durchhalten können..für eine mini rente und die mit Kindern arbeiten erwähne ich auch mal gar nicht..was die kriegen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, dass das Wirtschaftssystem nicht perfekt ist, ist klar, aber es gibt schon Überlegungen, das zu ändern.



Zu welchem System denn? Zum „glorreichen“ Sozialismus? Da muss man nur kurz in die (entfernte) Nachbarschaft nach Venezuela gucken oder gleich um die Ecke nach Kuba.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Spanisch muss man ja nicht können. gibt ja auch hier genug Leute, die ihr Leben lang hier sind und kaum verständlich Deutsch sprechen.



So wie ich es hier ein Unding finde, dass manche ein Leben lang hier sind und kein Deutsch können, genauso würde ich es als Einwanderer extrem unhöflich meinem neuen Land gegenüber finden, wenn ich mir nicht mal die Mühe machen, die Landessprache zu lernen.

Es gab doch mal bei Vox vor Jahren diese Auswanderersendung. Ich fand das immer sehr peinlich, wenn die Leute dann in andere Länder ausgewandert sind und nicht mal die Sprache konnten und einige dann sogar erwartet haben, dass sie mit Deutsch weiterkommen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du kannst es auch schaffen im Lotto zu gewinnen und so Millionär zu werden, das ist vermutlich sogar fast schon wahrscheinlicher als in Deutschland einen Beruf zu ergattern wo du mehr als 3300 Euro netto monatlich verdienen wirst.



Also ich meine das beim Lotto die Chance auf alles (6x + SZ) bei 1 zu 140 Millionen oder so steht. 

Müsste ja heißen, dass in Deutschland (wir haben ja nicht mal 140 Millionen Einwohner) keiner eine Chance auf so einen Job hat.


----------



## Verminaard (19. September 2017)

*Kaaruzo* beim Thema Job machst du es dir ziemlich einfach.
Gratulation (wirklich von Herzen gemeint) das du es geschafft hast besser als deine Eltern dazustehen.
Das kannst du leider nicht 1:1 auf JEDEN projezieren.

Es spielen viele Faktoren mit rein, die für Entscheidungen wichtig sind. Abgesehen vom Job selbst, sind Ort, Familie, soziales Umfeld (und andere Sachen) sicher ein entscheidenter Faktor
Von den gut bezahlten Jobs gibts nicht genug für jeden. Wenn man deiner Aussage folgt, und jeder, absolut jeder würde nur noch die Jobs anstreben die >2500€ netto/Monat bringen... na komm das bekommst selber hin.
Es funktioniert einfach nicht.
Dagegen ist es erwiesen das das Lohnniveau seit Jahren in Deutschland viel zu niedrig ist. Dazu auch interessant Schröders Aussage 2005: "„Wir müssen und wir haben unseren Arbeitsmarkt liberalisiert. Wir haben  einen der besten Niedriglohnsektoren aufgebaut, den es in Europa gibt."  Niedriglohn – Wikipedia

Bei unserem System kann vielleicht jeder reich werden, oder zumindest ein sehr anständiges Leben führen, aber bei weitem nicht alle.
Deswegen ist halt deine Aussage, das die Leute selbst schuld sind, einfach falsch.

Zu deinem Beispiel beim Klassentreffen. Wie du erwaehnt hast, werden die Weichen im Kindesalter gestellt. Jetzt frage dich mal selbst, ob schon Kinder fuer ihre Entwicklung selbst verantwortlich sind?
Du hattest das Glueck am richtigen Ort, in der richtigen Familie aufzuwachsen und anscheinend eine Erziehung genossen zu haben, die fuer dich im spaeteren Leben eine Hilfe war.
Andere Kinder haben eben nicht das Glueck. Die werden in Familien hineingeboren, wo sie 
.) vom juengsten Alter mit Religion konfrontiert werden und nach diesen Richtlinen aufzogen werden
.) total ueberforderten Eltern ausgeliefert sind
.) sozial schwaches Umfeld haben, die sich fuer Kinder nicht wirklich interessieren, aber trotzdem etliche in die Welt setzen
.) einfach vor den Fernseher gesetzt werden, anstatt sich der Verantwortung zu stellen
.) (hier selbst eins der zahllosen Beispiele einsetzen)

Sollte ein Kind das Glueck haben, von all dem verschont geworden zu sein, trifft es auf das sehr suboptimale Bildungssystem.
Und wenn das Kind hier Abweichungen von der Norm hat, wie sagst du immer? Pech gehabt!
Anhand des Beispiels meiner Frau: sie hat Dyskalkulie und Legasthenie. Wurde nur nie im Kindesalter festgestellt, sondern erst als sie sich im Erwachsenenalter selbst testen hat lassen.
Sie musste als Kind damit klarkommen, auch mit der Konfrontation, sie sei anscheinend schlechter als Andere etc. Hast du eine Ahnung was sowas mit einer psychischen Entwicklung eines Kindes anstellen kann?
Hat sie trotzdem nicht gehindert mit zu den Klassenbesten zu gehoeren. Ihre wahren Talente wurden nur leider nie gefoerdert. Sie ist unheimlich kreativ, kann mal eben irgendwelche Reime und Gedichte kreieren, malen, zeichnen, etc.
Wenn man in ein Leben gezwängt wird, ist es nicht einfach sich mal eben umzuorientieren. 
Willst du mit 25 nochmal anfangen dich mal eben in eine Schule zu setzen? Wie kannst du deinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten, wenn dir dabei keiner helfen kann?

Ich bin mir sicher, das deine ehemaligen Klassenkameraden/innen, die damals cool und toll waren, jetzt keine gut bezahlten Jobs haben, durch eine andere Erziehung / Foerdermaßnahmen auch vernuenftig bezahlte Jobs haetten.
Aber hey, die Leute sind selber schuld......

Wäre an sich eine komplett eine Thematik fuer sich und für hier Themenabweichend.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> ich vergesse immer das alle aufhören zu arbeiten sobald es ein BGE gibt das kann ja gar nicht funktionieren



Den Teil in meinem Beitrag wo ich schrieb, dass alle aufhören werden zu arbeiten, kannst du mir sicherlich zeigen, ja?



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann sag mal was ein pflegehelfer
> der  in zukunft dein und die von deine Eltern  den *zensiert * pflegt... gegen Altersarmut machen soll ?  Oder ist dir egal das solche Leute ins Altersarmut rutscht?  Nach Abzug der Miete usw..was sollen die machen?



Für höhere Löhne streiken z.B.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Sagst bestimmt jobwechsel...gut sollen alle Pfleger mal ihr Job wechseln...mal sehen was dann abläuft...denkst die Ausländer haben auch Bock auf die ******** was in der Bereich abgeht..kannst den ja auch sagen..dann haben wir niemanden mehr.



Wenn es wirklich keiner mehr machen würde, dann müsste man die Löhne erhöhen, damit es wieder jemand macht.

Wenn natürlich sich immer jemand findet, der es für nen Hungerlohn macht, klappt es natürlich nicht.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Als ob die  Vollzeit bis Rentenalter durchhalten können..für eine mini rente und die mit Kindern arbeiten erwähne ich auch mal gar nicht..was die kriegen.



Niemand ist gezwungen Pfleger zu werden. Man weiß, dass das nicht gut bezahlt ist. Wer sich diesen Job dann nimmt, muss damit leben.


----------



## Verminaard (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich keiner mehr machen würde, dann müsste man die Löhne erhöhen, damit es wieder jemand macht.
> 
> Wenn natürlich sich immer jemand findet, der es für nen Hungerlohn macht, klappt es natürlich nicht.



Ich hab da so eine Vermutung. Deine Aussage, Unternehmen, "Fluechtlingskrise", Fachkraefte...
Ob das nicht alles miteinander zu tun hat.

Ich geh mal einen Aluhut basteln.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> …



Natürlich gibt es auch Schattenseiten und nicht alles läuft perfekt. Aber ja, ich denke, für das meiste ist man selbst verantwortlich. 

Nur leider findet man mit den Worten Eigenständigkeit, Leistung, Leistungsbereitschaft, Disziplin, Selbstverantwortung kaum Begeisterung. Auch im hier Thread zeigt sich das ja wieder.

Niemand ist (scheinbar) bereit Eigenverantwortung zu übernehmen. Der Staat soll es richten. Ich denke, der Staat soll für eine vernünftige Infrastruktur sorgen, für eine gut laufende Verwaltung, für die innere und äußere Sicherheit seiner Bürger, für eine vernünftige Bildung und die nötigen Voraussetzungen für eine funktionierende Wirtschaft sorgen. (Möglich das ich was vergessen habe, das fiel mir jetzt auf die schnelle ein). 

Aber ich möchte keinen „Nanny-Staat“ der alle an die Hand nimmt. Und bei den Punkten die ich aufgezählt habe, läuft definitiv  nicht alles rund und wir haben viel Verbesserungspotenzial, aber im Großen und Ganzen stehen wir gut da.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich hab da so eine Vermutung. Deine Aussage, Unternehmen, "Fluechtlingskrise", Fachkraefte...
> Ob das nicht alles miteinander zu tun hat.



Wenn du Vermutungen hast, nur zu, kannst sie äußeren. Ich sage dir dann, ob es zutrifft oder nicht.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich geh mal einen Aluhut basteln.



Wenn es hilft


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es auch Schattenseiten und nicht alles läuft perfekt. Aber ja, ich denke, für das meiste ist man selbst verantwortlich.
> 
> Nur leider findet man mit den Worten Eigenständigkeit, Leistung, Leistungsbereitschaft, Disziplin, Selbstverantwortung kaum Begeisterung. Auch im hier Thread zeigt sich das ja wieder.
> 
> Niemand ist (scheinbar) bereit Eigenverantwortung zu übernehmen. Der Staat soll es richten. Ich denke, der Staat soll für eine vernünftige Infrastruktur sorgen, für eine gut laufende Verwaltung, für die innere und äußere Sicherheit seiner Bürger, für eine vernünftige Bildung und die nötigen Voraussetzungen für eine funktionierende Wirtschaft sorgen. (Möglich das ich was vergessen habe, das fiel mir jetzt auf die schnelle ein).



Nur steckt der Staat bis zur Kimme im Arsch der Wirtschaft und scheißt auf seine Verantwortung nur zu gerne wo sich seine Würdenträger aus ihrer Verantwortung winden können.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte keinen „Nanny-Staat“ der alle an die Hand nimmt. Und bei den Punkten die ich aufgezählt habe, läuft definitiv  nicht alles rund und wir haben viel Verbesserungspotenzial, aber im Großen und Ganzen stehen wir gut da.




Na gerade dann müsste man fürs BGE sein, weil es viele staatliche Betütelungen abschaffen würde, da man nicht mehr über Dinge wie Familienförderung, Arbeitslose, Renten, Krankenversicherungen, und soviele andere Dinge nachdenken müsste. Würde ja vom BGE abgedeckt.
Soviel staatliche Betütelung, nutzlose Beamte, Minister, usw. die plötzlich einfach wegfallen würden...


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur steckt der Staat bis zur Kimme im Arsch der Wirtschaft und scheißt auf seine Verantwortung nur zu gerne wo sich seine Würdenträger aus ihrer Verantwortung winden können.



Wenn ich die Wahl haben zwischen einer starken und einer schwachen Wirtschaft, nehme ich dann doch lieber die starke.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na gerade dann müsste man fürs BGE sein, weil es viele staatliche Betütelungen abschaffen würde, da man nicht mehr über Dinge wie Familienförderung, Arbeitslose, Renten, Krankenversicherungen, und soviele andere Dinge nachdenken müsste. Würde ja vom BGE abgedeckt.
> Soviel staatliche Betütelung, nutzlose Beamte, Minister, usw. die plötzlich einfach wegfallen würden...



BGE fällt für mich unter Nanny-Staat. Das man bei unserer Verwaltung und Bürokratie einsparen kann, das steht auf einem andere Blatt.


----------



## efdev (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Den Teil in meinem Beitrag wo ich schrieb, dass alle aufhören werden zu arbeiten, kannst du mir sicherlich zeigen, ja?



Was meinst du denn sonst mit erwirtschaften? 
Für mich klingt das ganz einfach nach: BGE --> keiner will arbeiten --> nicht Finanzierbar


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn sonst mit erwirtschaften?
> Für mich klingt das ganz einfach nach: BGE --> keiner will arbeiten --> nicht Finanzierbar



Keiner nicht, aber wieviele noch arbeiten würden, kann keiner sagen. Außerdem bin ich prinzipiell gegen das Gießkannenprinzip, weil es gegen die Leistung geht.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. September 2017)

Kinderezieher und Pflegekräfte  leisten auch viel für die Menschen und bekommen nixs dafür


----------



## Leob12 (19. September 2017)

Ja genau, jeder hat sein Schicksal selbst in der Hand. Hängt natürlich nicht davon ab welcher Einkommensschicht die Eltern angehören, ob man ein stabiles Umfeld in der Kindheit hat, ob man vielleicht Pech mit einer Krankheit hat oder hatte,    hat man alles komplett selbst in der Hand. 
Ich finde es ziemlich kurzsichtig alles nur auf eigene Leistung zu reduzieren, auf die kommt es schon an, aber man muss auch Glück haben. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## OField (19. September 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn sonst mit erwirtschaften?
> Für mich klingt das ganz einfach nach: BGE --> keiner will arbeiten --> nicht Finanzierbar


Wenn keiner Arbeiten will, werden Arbeitskräfte knapp, damit Arbeit wieder besser bezahlt. Gleichzeitig sinkt die Produktion, Waren werden teurer, man ist eher gezwungen zu arbeiten. Wird sich also auspendeln. Übrigens ist ein BGE mit der richtigen Geld- und Wirtschaftspolitik immer finanzierbar, ob man allerdings davon dann auch Leben kann, hängt von der wirtschaftlichen Leistung der Bevölkerung ab.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. September 2017)

Wenn man aber zum arbeiten in solchen ******-Jobs gezwungen wird, weil man sonst verhungert, dann kannst du schlecht streiken.


----------



## Leob12 (19. September 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Wenn keiner Arbeiten will, werden Arbeitskräfte knapp, damit Arbeit wieder besser bezahlt. Gleichzeitig sinkt die Produktion, Waren werden teurer, man ist eher gezwungen zu arbeiten. Wird sich also auspendeln.


Oder die Firmen nehmen die Gelegenheit beim Schopf und wandern ab. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (19. September 2017)

Und wie sollen Kranken/altenpfleger und die in
Intensiv Stationen arbeiten den streiken? 

Das dürfen die nur wen die frei haben 
Und das juckt  dann die da oben nicht 

Und während Dienst kannst du auch nicht ,
Weil die Patienten und Bewohnern darunter leiden.
Wird gut ausgenutzt

Ich hätte jetzt frei gehabt ,
Muss jetzt ab morgen durch und kriege bis Ende des Monat nur um die 1euro je s Stunde..weil ich meine vereinbarte monatliche Stunden ,wie in jeden Monat überschritten habe..rest geht auf Arbeitszeitkonto  

Und davon kann ich frei machen...falls ich frei machen kann und sonst zahlen die aus und weil es viel ist..geht schon alles weg bei steuerklasse 1


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zu welchem System denn? Zum „glorreichen“ Sozialismus? Da muss man nur kurz in die (entfernte) Nachbarschaft nach Venezuela gucken oder gleich um die Ecke nach Kuba.



Es gibt noch viele andere Systeme, nur will die ja niemand ausprobieren, weil sie alle Angst vor dem Finanzsektor haben.
Einfach den Finanzsektor entsorgen und schon ist es leichter.

Wieso darf die EZB nicht den Staaten direkt Geld leihen? Wieso muss das Dreckspack Banken dazwischen geschaltet sein, die eh nur Kohle abschröpfen? Für nichts.
Wieso muss man jedes Jahr 100 neue Fernsehmodelle aufn Markt bringen? Reicht nicht eins?


----------



## OField (19. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Oder die Firmen nehmen die Gelegenheit beim Schopf und wandern ab.


Passt. Dann übernimmt das die Staatliche Hand. Wie damals in der guten alten DDR


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn sonst mit erwirtschaften?
> Für mich klingt das ganz einfach nach: BGE --> keiner will arbeiten --> nicht Finanzierbar



Wieso sollte dann niemand mehr arbeiten wollen?
Der Vorteil ist ja, dass du dann keinen Druck mehr hast. Du bestimmt, wie du arbeitest und nicht mehr das Unternehmen.
Das Unternehmen bewirbt sich bei dir und bietet dir einen Job an und nicht mehr umgekehrt.


----------



## efdev (19. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollte dann niemand mehr arbeiten wollen?


Das ist was ich im Post von Kaaruzo gelesen habe nicht was ich denke  
Ich glaube das +- ein paar Prozent genauso viele Arbeitsstunden geleistet werden. 

@Kaaruzo 
Warum ist dir Leistung so wichtig? 
Ich verstehe nicht was dagegen spricht jedem die Möglichkeit zu bieten sich frei zu entfalten ohne diesen Leistungszwang


----------



## Poulton (19. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wenn man aber zum arbeiten in solchen ******-Jobs gezwungen wird, weil man sonst verhungert, dann kannst du schlecht streiken.


Und wenn man schonmal beim Streiken ist: DGB - Bundesvorstand | Was ist Union Busting?
Union Busting in Deutschland



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, wir haben den Kapitalismus. Wenn du gerne Sozialismus möchtest, hey es gibt doch paar schöne Länder.


Wir haben Soziale Marktwirtschaft und einen Sozialstaat. Wer lupenreinen  Kapitalismus will, der soll sich ein anderes Land suchen. Auch wird von  dir komplett verkannt, dass der Kapitalismus als solches totalitär   ist. Denn er unterwirft Menschen, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, der  Logik der Kapitalakkumulation, Zweckrationalität und anderen  Sachzwängen.

Abgesehen davon: Wenn der Verfassungsschutz wirklich seinen Namen   gerecht werden wollte, müsste er auch die ganzen Marktradikalen   überwachen, die die soziale Marktwirtschaft und den Sozialstaat  abschaffen wollen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In jedem System gibt es auch Verlierer. Trotzdem  kannst du es schaffen. Etwas, dass du in fast allen anderen Ländern der  Welt vergessen kannst.


Wie von Nightslaver schon gesagt, blendest du komplett aus, dass jeder  Mensch mit unterschiedlichen Voraussetzung in die Gesellschaft  "startet". Damit sind nicht nur die körperlichen und geistigen  Fähigkeiten gemeint, sondern ebenso die soziale Schicht und das Elternhaus in das man hineingeboren wird.  Die sich daraus ergebende Sozialisation sorgt wiederrum für eine  bestimmte Ausstattung mit kulturellen, sozialen, ökonomischen und  symbolischen "Kapital", welches wiederrum Einfluss auf den gesamten Lebenslauf und -weg hat. 
Daher ist diese: "Man muss nur hart schaffen gehen, dann schafft es  jeder"-Einstellung nicht nur reichlich naiv, sondern auch ein  Paradebeispiel für Sozialdarwinismus.


€: Weil es an der Stelle auch noch passt: Sanktionen treffen die Schwachsten - Hans-Bockler-Stiftung


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Wenn der Verfassungsschutz wirklich seinen Namen   gerecht werden wollte, müsste er auch die ganzen Marktradikalen   überwachen, die die soziale Marktwirtschaft und den Sozialstaat  abschaffen wollen.



Na ja, ob du den Lindner nun abhörst oder nicht -- der Schwafel ja immer die gleiche Soße, wie der Westerwelle vor ihm auch.
Jeder kann reich werden -- das suggeriert die FPD -- aber es können eben nicht alle reich werden. Das ist das Problem, das dann verschwiegen wird.

Früher gab es die DDR. Die haben die billigen Sachen produziert. Heute gibt es die DDR nicht mehr.
Aber komischer Weise gibt es heute einen Niedriglohnsektor, der in etwa so groß ist wie die DDR früher.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. September 2017)

Erwerbsminderungsrente ist auch schon wenig  da muss du auch privat vorsorgen mit eine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung (eine dir net auf andere Berufe verweist )und die ist für bestimmte Berufe sehr teuer wie Dachdecker,Pfleger usw


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wenn man aber zum arbeiten in solchen ******-Jobs gezwungen wird, weil man sonst verhungert, dann kannst du schlecht streiken.



Warum wir man denn zur Arbeit in solchen Jobs „gezwungen“? Doch nur, weil es für einen besseren ja scheinbar nicht reicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso muss man jedes Jahr 100 neue Fernsehmodelle aufn Markt bringen? Reicht nicht eins?



Wieso nicht? Und wenn sie 1000 Modelle machen, du musst es doch nicht gucken.



efdev schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Warum ist dir Leistung so wichtig?
> Ich verstehe nicht was dagegen spricht jedem die Möglichkeit zu bieten sich frei zu entfalten ohne diesen Leistungszwang



Warum soll Leistung nicht wichtig sein?

Außerdem steht es doch jedem frei, sich frei zu entfalten. 



OField schrieb:


> Passt. Dann übernimmt das die Staatliche Hand. Wie damals in der guten alten DDR



Daran finden hier wohl nicht wenige Gefallen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Wir haben Soziale Marktwirtschaft und einen Sozialstaat. Wer lupenreinen  Kapitalismus will, der soll sich ein anderes Land suchen.



Duden | Ka-pi-ta-lis-mus | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition



> Wirtschaftsform, die durch Privateigentum an Produktionsmitteln und Steuerung des Wirtschaftsgeschehens über den Markt gekennzeichnet ist



Trifft das auf Deutschland zu oder nicht?



Poulton schrieb:


> Auch wird von  dir komplett verkannt, dass der Kapitalismus als solches totalitär ist. Denn er unterwirft Menschen, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, der  Logik der Kapitalakkumulation, Zweckrationalität und anderen  Sachzwängen.



Und hat sich bisher am besten bewährt. Das Experiment „Sozialismus“ (das hier ja offensichtlich viele Fans hat) ist bisher immer gescheitert.



Poulton schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Wenn der Verfassungsschutz wirklich seinen Namen   gerecht werden wollte, müsste er auch die ganzen Marktradikalen   überwachen, die die soziale Marktwirtschaft und den Sozialstaat  abschaffen wollen.



Verfassungen kann man ändern. Das sind keine in Stein gemeißelten Naturgesetzte.



Poulton schrieb:


> Wie von Nightslaver schon gesagt, blendest du komplett aus, dass jeder  Mensch mit unterschiedlichen Voraussetzung in die Gesellschaft  "startet". Damit sind nicht nur die körperlichen und geistigen  Fähigkeiten gemeint, sondern ebenso die soziale Schicht und das Elternhaus in das man hineingeboren wird.  Die sich daraus ergebende Sozialisation sorgt wiederrum für eine  bestimmte Ausstattung mit kulturellen, sozialen, ökonomischen und  symbolischen "Kapital", welches wiederrum Einfluss auf den gesamten Lebenslauf und -weg hat.



Ich komme aus einer klassischen Arbeiterfamilie. Funktioniert. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Daher ist diese: "Man muss nur hart schaffen gehen, dann schafft es  jeder"-Einstellung nicht nur reichlich naiv, sondern auch ein  Paradebeispiel für Sozialdarwinismus.



Also ist die CDU/CSU und auch die FDP voller „Sozialdarwinisten“?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Warum ist dir Leistung so wichtig?
> Ich verstehe nicht was dagegen spricht jedem die Möglichkeit zu bieten sich frei zu entfalten ohne diesen Leistungszwang



Das absurde an Kaaruzos Denkweise ist, weshalb sein Gedankengang auch im Grunde keinen Sinn macht, das wir viele Berufe / Betätigungsfelder haben die im Sinne von für die Gesellschaft wirtschaftlich relevanter Leistung keine Leistung erbringen, weil es für die Existenz und Funktion der Gesellschaft eigentlich irrelevant ist.
Nimm Künstler (Maler, Bildhauer, Musiker, Entwickler von Videospielen, Spielzeug,  Schriftsteller (Romane), Schauspieler, Sportler, oder auch Lehrer, Pfleger und Erzieher, usw.)
Alle diese Menschen erbringen im Grunde keine wirklich relevante Leistung, ihre Leistung gilt nur als relevant weil wir sie als Gesellschaft als subjektiv relevant betachten und entsprechend sogar absurd hoch anmutenden finanziellen Wert beimessen, oder welchen praktische Begründung gebe es dafür das ein Bild mehrere hunderttauend Euro Wert sein soll, obwohl es für unsere Existenz als Spezies keinerlei Wert besitzt? Oder ein einzelner Schauspieler, der nur einer von vielen Bestandteilen in einem Film ist eine Gage im Millionenbereich bekommt, obwohl der Film ohne all die anderen Darsteller auch garnicht existieren würde?

Unsere Gesellschaft und die Menschen in ihr gibt also permanent Geld für "keine" Leistung aus und wollen aber Menschen die täglich 40 bis 45 Jahre lang Leistung erbringen aberkennen leistungsgerecht entlohnt zu werden.
Regelrecht schizophren ist das im Grunde...


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2017)

Es braucht Leute, die die Drecksarbeit machen
Es braucht Kloputzer, Bulettenbrater, Regaleinräumer...
...Kranken- und Altenpfleger.

Und solange es diese Leute braucht, so braucht es auch zumindest insoweit ausreichendes Einkommen, dass niemand in die (Alters)Armut abrutscht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das absurde an Kaaruzos Denkweise ist, weshalb sein Gedankengang auch im Grunde keinen Sinn macht, das wir viele Berufe / Betätigungsfelder haben die im Sinne von für die Gesellschaft wirtschaftlich relevanter Leistung keine Leistung erbringen, weil es für die Existenz und Funktion der Gesellschaft eigentlich irrelevant ist.
> Nimm Künstler (Maler, Bildhauer, Musiker, Entwickler von Videospielen, Spielzeug,  Schriftsteller (Romane), Schauspieler, Sportler, oder auch Lehrer, Pfleger und Erzieher, usw.)
> Alle diese Menschen erbringen im Grunde keine wirklich relevante Leistung, ihre Leistung gilt nur als relevant weil wir sie als Gesellschaft als subjektiv relevant betachten und entsprechend sogar absurd hoch anmutenden finanziellen Wert beimeßen, oder welchen praktische Begründung gebe es dafür das ein Bild mehrere hunderttauend Euro Wert sein soll, obwohl es für unsere Existenz als Spezies keinerlei Wert besitzt? Oder ein einzelner Schauspieler, der nur einer von vielen Bestandteilen in einem Film ist eine Gage im Millionenbereich bekommt, obwohl der Film ohne all die anderen Darsteller auch garnicht existieren würde?



Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn jemand für einen Fußballspieler, Schauspieler, Sportler etc. bereits ist Millionen auszugeben, dann liegt das daran.

Bestes Beispiel Fußballer. Es gibt offensichtlich eine hohe Nachfrage an toptalentierten Fußballer. Und wie groß ist das Angebot? Überschaubar.

Ergo, hohe Gehälter. 

Als Vergleich Putzkräfte. Gibt es auch eine hohe Nachfrage. Aber auch ein hohes Angebot, weil es quasi jeder kann. Wenn man nichts Besonderes kann, dann muss man damit leben.

Es ist am Ende relevant, weil der Markt den Sachen einen entsprechenden Wert beimisst. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Unsere Gesellschaft und die Menschen in ihr gibt also permanent Geld für "keine" Leistung aus und wollen aber Menschen die täglich 40 bis 45 Jahre lang Leistung erbringen aberkennen leistungsgerecht entlohnt zu werden.
> Regelrecht schizophren ist das im Grunde...



Nur sind diese Sachen nach den Regeln des Marktes nun mal Leistung und das andere nicht.


----------



## Poulton (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Trifft das auf Deutschland zu oder nicht?


Kartell- und  Wettbewerbsgesetz, Gesetz gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb,  Sozialpflichtigkeit des Eigentums, Sozialstaatsprinzip, Betriebsverfassungsgesetz (Betriebsräte), etc. Hört sich für mich nicht nach  lupenreinen Kapitalismus an. Aber möglich das zu der Zeit als du die  Schulbank gedrückt hast, auch einfach nur zu oft Sozialkunde und  Wirtschaft und Recht ausgefallen ist.



> Und hat sich bisher am besten bewährt. Das Experiment  „Sozialismus“ (das hier ja offensichtlich viele Fans hat) ist bisher  immer gescheitert.


Bis jetzt hat hier noch keiner den Sozialismus gefordert, sondern Soziale Marktwirtschaft und Sozialstaat. Also das was eigentlich mit die Eckpfeiler der Bundesrepublik Deutschland sind. Aber wenn das für dich schon Sozialismus ist, dann sind Gewerkschaften und Betriebsräte für dich wohl linksextreme Terrorgruppen?



> Verfassungen kann man ändern. Das sind keine in Stein gemeißelten Naturgesetzte.


Nur gut dass das Sozialstaatsprinzip unter der Ewigkeitsklausel steht.  Da kann sich kein Bundestag dran zu schaffen machen, egal wie die  Mehrheiten sind.



> Ich komme aus einer klassischen Arbeiterfamilie. Funktioniert.


Du bist weder die Gesamtheit der Arbeitnehmer, noch in irgendeiner Art  und Weise repräsentativ für diese, noch hat jeder deinen Lebens- und  Berufsweg.



> Also ist die CDU/CSU und auch die FDP voller „Sozialdarwinisten“?


In Teilen: Definitiv ja.


PS: Was ist Sozialdarwinismus? | bpb


Spoiler






> [...]
> Der Begriff "Sozialdarwinismus“ wird heute zur Bezeichnung von  Positionen verwendet, die gesellschaftliche Randgruppen – etwa  Wohnungslose, Sozialhilfeempfänger oder Menschen mit Behinderungen – als  "minderwertig“, als Abgehängte, Überflüssige, "Sozialschmarotzer“ oder  als Menschen, die der Gesellschaft Kosten verursachen, ohne ihr zu  nutzen, abqualifizieren.[10]  Neben "Sozialdarwinismus“ werden für solche Positionen auch Begriffe  wie Sozialchauvinismus, Sozialrassismus oder Klassismus verwendet.[...]
> Die Beurteilung von Menschen nach ihrer ökonomischen Leistungsfähigkeit  bringen Forscher häufig mit der als immer bedrohlicher empfundenen  "Macht des Marktes“ zusammen. "Marktkonformen und marktförmigen  Extremismus“ nennen die Autoren der "Fragile Mitte“-Studie das Weltbild  hinter Positionen, die das Recht der Stärkeren verherrlichen und die  ökonomisch Schwächeren verachten. An die Stelle humanistischer, ziviler  und demokratischer Werte und Normen, auf deren Basis entschieden werde,  wer in der Gesellschaft dazugehört und welchen Platz er oder sie  einnehmen solle, träten immer stärker die Wertmaßstäbe der  Wirtschaftlichkeit. In der Folge würden ökonomische Kriterien vermehrt  auch zur Bewertung von Bevölkerungsgruppen angewandt.[...]


----------



## Leob12 (19. September 2017)

Es gibt genügend toptalentierte Spieler. Wäre eigentlich eine gute Analogie: Toptalent verletzt sich ohne Eigenverschulden schwer, Kreuzbandriss, oder vielleicht Querschnittslähmung. Dann könnte er noch so hart arbeiten, wenn der Körper nicht mitmacht nützt es ihm nicht. Karriere unverschuldet beendet oder bei weitem nicht das Potenzial ausgeschöpft. 
Zum Glück bist du kein Lehrer. Du würdest jedes Kind das nicht immer 100% abschreiben... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kartell- und  Wettbewerbsgesetz, Gesetz gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb,  Sozialpflichtigkeit des Eigentums, Sozialstaatsprinzip, Betriebsverfassungsgesetz (Betriebsräte), etc. Hört sich für mich nicht nach  lupenreinen Kapitalismus an. Aber möglich das zu der Zeit als du die  Schulbank gedrückt hast, auch einfach nur zu oft Sozialkunde und  Wirtschaft und Recht ausgefallen ist.



Was hat das mit der Definition von Kapitalismus zu tun? Ich habe dir eine Definition genannt und dich gefragt, ob das in Deutschland vorliegt oder nicht.



Poulton schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat hier noch keiner den Sozialismus gefordert, sondern Soziale Marktwirtschaft und Sozialstaat. Also das was eigentlich mit die Eckpfeiler der Bundesrepublik Deutschland sind.



Wenn es die Eckpfeiler sind, warum muss man es dann fordern? 



Poulton schrieb:


> Nur gut dass das Sozialstaatsprinzip unter der Ewigkeitsklausel steht.  Da kann sich kein Bundestag dran zu schaffen machen, egal wie die  Mehrheiten sind.



Art 146 GG - Einzelnorm

Es ist machbar, auch unter den Regeln des Grundgesetzes. Wie gesagt, kein in Stein gemeißeltes Naturgesetz.



Poulton schrieb:


> Du bist weder die Gesamtheit der Arbeitnehmer, noch in irgendeiner Art  und Weise repräsentativ für diese, noch hat jeder deinen Lebens- und  Berufsweg und Ausbildung.



Genauso wenig wie jeder Verlierer repräsentativ ist. 



Poulton schrieb:


> In Teilen: Definitiv ja.



Und da eine dieser Parteien wieder die nächste Regierung stellen wird, kann ich damit wunderbar leben. Ist ja offensichtlich mehrheitsfähig.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend toptalentierte Spieler. Wäre eigentlich eine gute Analogie: Toptalent verletzt sich ohne Eigenverschulden schwer, Kreuzbandriss, oder vielleicht Querschnittslähmung. Dann könnte er noch so hart arbeiten, wenn der Körper nicht mitmacht nützt es ihm nicht. Karriere unverschuldet beendet oder bei weitem nicht das Potenzial ausgeschöpft.



Nennt sich Leben. Da habe manche halt Pech.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aber wenn das für dich schon Sozialismus ist, dann sind Gewerkschaften und Betriebsräte für dich wohl linksextreme Terrorgruppen?



Mit Sicherheit weil die demonstrieren ja gerne mal, auch gegen den Staat und die Wilkür von Kapitalismus und Soialdarwinismus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit weil die demonstrieren ja gerne mal, auch gegen den Staat und die Wilkür von Kapitalismus und Soialdarwinismus.



Wenn man sich so die aktuellen Prognosen anguckt, dann sprechen sich über 80% der Bürger für so ein System aus.

Die einzige Partei die was ändern will, ist doch die Linke. Also sind nur 11-12% damit nicht einverstanden, ergo die Minderheit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Zweifel ist Gold die deutlich stabilere Anlageform.


Wenn die Bundesbank die Hälfte ihres Bestandes verkaufen sollte, wäre der Goldpreis für Jahre im Keller. Gold ist alles andere als sicher, Gold hat keinen realen Nutzwert. Alleine schon diese absurde, von Verschwörern getriebene _"Unser Gold ist weg" _Panik. Der Grund für gegenseitige Goldeinlagerungen sind Stabilität im Krisenfall. Aber der Verschwörungswahn der rechten VTLer mit extremen Antiamerikanismus nimmt bedenkliche Ausmaße an und die Regierung reagiert auf diese Deppen. Das bemerkt man in diesem Wahlkampf deutlich.

Die Manipulation der Bildungsfernen Schichten, die nicht in der Lage sind, absurden Blödsinn von wissenschaftlich untermauertem Wissen zu unterscheiden, wird langsam demokratiegefährdend. Wenn man heute in der ländlichen Kneipe ein Bier trinkt und dem Stammtisch zu hört, fragt man sich fassungslos, ob wir wirklich 2017 haben, und dann die lügende AfD Hetze in sozialen Medien. Grausam. Es dauert nicht mehr lange, und Gauland holt seine geliebte Wehrmachtsuniform aus dem Schrank, wie gut recherchierende Zeitungen herausgefunden haben:
"Bald darfst du raus aus dem Schrank": Gauland streichelt Wehrmachtsuniform



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit weil die demonstrieren ja  gerne mal, auch gegen den Staat und die Wilkür von Kapitalismus und  Soialdarwinismus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der schleichende Übergang unserer verfassungsmäßig festgezurrten SOZIALEN MARKTWIRTSCHAFT hin zum total privatisiertem kapitalistischem Nachtwächterstaat mit privatisierter Söldnerarmee und privaten Sicherheitsdiensten anstatt Polizei ist nicht mehr fern. Natürlich muss man auf die Straße, um daran zu erinnern, was in der Verfassung steht. Das vergessen viele in ihrem Bereicherungswahn, siehe Mietpreisentwicklung und Einkommen der oberen 0,1%. Dagegen muss man politisch tätig werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man sich so die aktuellen Prognosen anguckt, dann sprechen sich über 80% der Bürger für so ein System aus.
> 
> Die einzige Partei die was ändern will, ist doch die Linke. Also sind nur 11-12% damit nicht einverstanden, ergo die Minderheit.



In welchen Prognossen? Denen bei Breitbart? Denen von irgendwelchen Seiten mit extremen wirtschaftlichen Ansichten, Freunden des Sozialdarwinismus?

Ist wohl ehr schon ehr so das eine Mehrheit in Deutschland sich mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit und sowas wie das BGE wünschen würde:

Umfrage: Mehrheit der Deutschen fur bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen


----------



## Poulton (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man sich so die aktuellen Prognosen anguckt, dann sprechen sich über 80% der Bürger für so ein System aus.





> [...] der marktförmige Extremismus kein  Massenphänomen; er werde von etwa einem Sechstel der Bevölkerung  geteilt. [...]


Quelle siehe BPB-Link oben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist machbar, auch unter den Regeln des Grundgesetzes. Wie gesagt, kein in Stein gemeißeltes Naturgesetz.


Erschreckend wie dünn bei einigen hier die Zivilisationsdecke ist, dass sie sich eine Ideologie der Ungleichheit zur Verfassung wünschen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In welchen Prognossen? Denen bei Breitbart? Denen von irgendwelchen Seiten mit extremen wirtschaftlichen Ansichten, Freunden des Sozialdarwinismus?



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man auf Breitbart Informationen über den deutschen Staat bezüglich der Wirtschaftsform findet. Aber da du dich da ja scheinbar so gut auskennst, kannst du uns ja gerne paar Quellen geben.

Ich meine eigentlich diese Seite, die schien mir bisher eigentlich sehr gut zu sein:

Wahlumfragen zur Bundestagswahl 2017 – Sonntagsfrage (Wahlumfrage, Umfragen)



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist wohl ehr schon ehr so das eine Mehrheit in Deutschland sich mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit und sowas wie das BGE wünschen würde:
> 
> Umfrage: Mehrheit der Deutschen fur bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen



Und wählen (laut der von mir verlinkten Seite) am Ende Parteien, die für die aktuelle Wirtschaftsform stehen und mehr Markt, statt weniger wohlen. Passt ja irgendwie nicht zusammen.

Na gut, die Deutschen haben sich mehrheitlich auch immer gegen den Afghanistaneinsatz ausgesprochen und am Ende dann doch Merkel gewählt, also von daher 



Poulton schrieb:


> Quelle siehe BPB-Link oben.



Und wählt am Ende dann doch anders.  Siehe mein LInk.


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2017)

"Was das Volk will" an Wahlumfragen festzumachen, ist ungefähr so, als wenn ich im Dunkeln nach einem Strohhalm greife.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> "Was das Volk will" an Wahlumfragen festzumachen, ist ungefähr so, als wenn ich im Dunkeln nach einem Strohhalm greife.



Bestimmt, aber in der Demokratie gibt es keinen besseren Maßstab, als Wahlen. Zumindest wäre mir keiner bekannt.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bestimmt, aber in der Demokratie gibt es keinen besseren Maßstab, als Wahlen. Zumindest wäre mir keiner bekannt.



Bürgerentscheide....


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bürgerentscheide....



Wäre eine Idee. Aber auch hier gilt, so wie die Deutschen wählen, wird das eher nichts


----------



## blautemple (19. September 2017)

Eine direkte Demokratie würde voraussetzen dass ich das Volk mit dem beschäftigt was es da wählt


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Eine direkte Demokratie würde voraussetzen dass ich das Volk mit dem beschäftigt was es da wählt



Wenn man so guckt, was das Volk in Umfragen will und was dann letztendlich gewählt wird, würde ich mal behaupten, das Volk beschäftigt sich damit  nicht.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man sich so die aktuellen Prognosen anguckt, dann sprechen sich über 80% der Bürger für so ein System aus.



Komisch, bei der Seite steht gar kein Posten zur Wahlbeteiligung. Du kannst nicht sagen, dass 80% dafür sind, weil eben gerade mal gute 65%-70 überhaupt wählen gehen und wir noch mal einige Millionen Bürger im Volk haben, die noch gar nicht wählen dürfen. Wenn mans mal wirklich in Zahlen angibt, wie viele Menschen das wirklich wollen, landet man wohl eher bei 40% - da sind die Gewohnheitswähler etc. aber auch noch drin.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum wir man denn zur Arbeit in solchen Jobs „gezwungen“? Doch nur, weil es für einen besseren ja scheinbar nicht reicht.



Wie oben schon erwähnt, hat nicht jeder die gleichen Voraussetzungen. Es reicht bei vielen für vieles mehr, aber ist nicht, weil man hat ja gerade noch ein paar nicht so tolle Stellen offen und wenn du Geld haben willst, dann friss oder stirb. Umschulung gibt's da nicht immer, was du anscheinend nicht weißt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außerdem steht es doch jedem frei, sich frei zu entfalten.



Ich glaube, mancher von denen würde sich gerne frei entfalten. Geht aber nicht, weil man schon in andere Jobs gedrängt wird.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Verfassungen kann man ändern. Das sind keine in Stein gemeißelten Naturgesetzte.



Du weißt schon, wozu die Verfassung da ist? Sie soll die Würde aller Menschen sichern und ihnen ein angenehmes Leben ermöglichen. Ja, aller Menschen, nicht nur ein paar Privilegierten. Es wäre also geradezu paradox, sie anzupassen, um genau dieses Ziel auszuhebeln.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich komme aus einer klassischen Arbeiterfamilie. Funktioniert.



Joa, für dich. Aber eben nicht für alle. Das ist wie im Lotto, da kann auch jeder Millionär werden - aber nicht alle.

Ein gewisses Ungleichgewicht wird es immer geben, da eben nicht jeder Mensch gleich ist. Dennoch darf die Menschlichkeit in keinem System auf der Strecke bleiben, es sei denn, man ist ein egoistisches, arrogantes Arschloch, dass gerne unter seinesgleichen weilt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur sind diese Sachen nach den Regeln des Marktes nun mal Leistung und das andere nicht.



Da bin ich doch froh darüber, dass wir in einem Sozialstaat leben. Da ja nicht jeder reich sein kann, wird es immer Verlierer geben. Die werden in unserem System allerdings noch einigermaßen human versorgt. Wenn du den Altenpfleger im Heim siehst, dann bringt der wirtschaftlich keine Leistung. Mit einer Hand voll ****** erwirtschaftest du nichts, außer ******. Auch die ganzen alten Leute, Kinder, Mütter, etc. bringen alle keine Leistung. Warum füttern wir die wohl durch? Da haben wir von dir leider noch keine Antworten gelesen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn es die Eckpfeiler sind, warum muss man es dann fordern?



Weil die Entscheidungsträger der Politik mit voller Kraft gegen diese Prinzipien arbeiten?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und hat sich bisher am besten bewährt. Das Experiment „Sozialismus“ (das hier ja offensichtlich viele Fans hat) ist bisher immer gescheitert.



Die Welt ist doch toll, nur schwarz und weiß. Kann man ganz einfach differenzieren, man hat sofort ein Feindbild und braucht gar nicht mehr nachzudenken. Das ist doch, als ob man dich fragt, ob du jetzt das Gammelfleisch oder den abgelaufenen Käse isst - der kluge Mensch nimmt dann eben das Dosenfleisch. Psychologisch gesehen von Politikern gut gemacht: Biete deine Wunschoption mit einer Scheißoption an und sag A oder B. Natürlich entscheiden sich alle für das vermeintlich kleinere Übel, aber genau darauf zielt diese Strategie ab: Du sollst nicht nachdenken, sondern einfach nur auswählen. In einem Land der Dichter und Denker hätte ich erwartet, dass man das Gesindel auf die Straße setzt. Anscheinend denken viele nicht mehr weiter als diese beiden Optionen. Du leider auch nicht, aber es wäre schön, wenn du dir das mal zu Herzen nimmst und mal ein paar Gedanken daran verwendest.




blautemple schrieb:


> Eine direkte Demokratie würde voraussetzen dass ich das Volk mit dem beschäftigt was es da wählt



Unsere Demokratie tut das auch, in geringerem Maße, aber sie tut es. Nur wenn ich mir Wahlergebnisse und die Entscheidungen später im Bundestag anschaue, sieht das eher nach einer Art Stockholm-Syndrom aus. Wenn man auch mal für 5 Pfennig weiterdenkt, sollte man darauf kommen, dass z.B. die SPD nicht für soziale Gerechtigkeit steht, sondern eine rote CDU ist (die von dem Thema ja auch nicht viel hält, sondern das genaue Gegenteil macht).


----------



## Klinge Xtream (19. September 2017)

Was sollen sich die Leute denn mit der Propaganda auch für eine Meinung bilden?
Schauspieler wählen angeblich auch wieder Pest und Cholera, der gutgläubige Mensch wählt ganz wie sein Idol...
Um sich selbst umfassend zu Informieren fehlt die Zeit, die man sich nimmt (NEIN, nicht die Zeit die man hat).

Ich weiß da werden wieder einige Leute hier meckern, aber ich sehe auch Alternative Parteien nur als Linderung, nicht als Lösung.


----------



## Cheekymonkeey (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein du bist im Alter arm und hast auch noch bis zur Rente weniger Geld als sowieso schon.
> 
> Es gab da vor einer Weile ein Beispiel aus der Riesterrente.
> Jemand der ca. 1000 Euro verdient und ca. 40 bis 45 Jahre (ohne arbeitslos zu werden) riestert kommt am Ende inkl. Riester auf eine Rente von maximal knapp rund 650 Euro / mtl.
> ...



Die FDP befürwortet so wie ich das sehe nicht die Riesterrente, sondern wollen private Vorsorge an sich stärken. Wenn die Einzahlung ist eine Basis oder Flex staatlich bezuschusst wird, kann auch jemand, der nur 1000 Euro verdient einigermaßen vorsorgen. Dass er bei 1000 Euro Einkommen keine 2000 Euro Rente erhält, ist hoffentlich offensichtlich. Das ganze muss dann aber sachwertorientiert stattfinden, d.h. ja, es gibt Risiko. Anders funktioniert private Vorsorge bei der aktuellen Zinslage nicht und diese wird sich wohl die nächsten Jahr(zehnt)e nicht ändern. 

Riester ist ein Witz, das ist keine Frage. Der funktioniert bei den wenigsten Personen, aber gerade deshalb muss doch dort ein sinnvolles Konzept entworfen werden. Was wäre denn der Alternativansatz? Die Thematik weiter nicht ansprechen und irgendwann alles Quersubventionieren? Irgendwann muss der Cut gemacht werden.


----------



## aloha84 (19. September 2017)

Riester an sich wäre auch in diesem Beispiel von Vorteil, wenn es nicht wie bisher mit der Grundsicherung verrechnet werden würde.
Das muss geändert werden......fertig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Komisch, bei der Seite steht gar kein Posten zur Wahlbeteiligung. Du kannst nicht sagen, dass 80% dafür sind, weil eben gerade mal gute 65%-70 überhaupt wählen gehen und wir noch mal einige Millionen Bürger im Volk haben, die noch gar nicht wählen dürfen. Wenn mans mal wirklich in Zahlen angibt, wie viele Menschen das wirklich wollen, landet man wohl eher bei 40% - da sind die Gewohnheitswähler etc. aber auch noch drin.



Wenn Nichtwähler in unserem System berücksichtigt werden würde, dann würde das stimmen. Werden sie aber leider nicht.

Ich wäre absolut dafür, dass Nichtwähler bei in der Zusammenstellung des Bundestages berücksichtigt werden. 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wie oben schon erwähnt, hat nicht jeder die gleichen Voraussetzungen. Es reicht bei vielen für vieles mehr, aber ist nicht, weil man hat ja gerade noch ein paar nicht so tolle Stellen offen und wenn du Geld haben willst, dann friss oder stirb. Umschulung gibt's da nicht immer, was du anscheinend nicht weißt.



Dann muss man selbst aktiv werden.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ich glaube, mancher von denen würde sich gerne frei entfalten. Geht aber nicht, weil man schon in andere Jobs gedrängt wird.



Wer wird denn woran konkret gehindert? Was genau kann man nicht verwirklichen?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, wozu die Verfassung da ist? Sie soll die Würde aller Menschen sichern und ihnen ein angenehmes Leben ermöglichen. Ja, aller Menschen, nicht nur ein paar Privilegierten. Es wäre also geradezu paradox, sie anzupassen, um genau dieses Ziel auszuhebeln.



Warum nicht? Andere Staaten haben auch kein so ausuferndes Sozialsystem wie wir und trotzdem sind das rechtsstaatliche Demokratien.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Joa, für dich. Aber eben nicht für alle. Das ist wie im Lotto, da kann auch jeder Millionär werden - aber nicht alle. Ein gewisses Ungleichgewicht wird es immer geben, da eben nicht jeder Mensch gleich ist. Dennoch darf die Menschlichkeit in keinem System auf der Strecke bleiben, es sei denn, man ist ein egoistisches, arrogantes Arschloch, dass gerne unter seinesgleichen weilt.



•  Durchschnittlicher Bruttomonatsverdienst von Arbeitnehmern in Deutschland bis 2016 | Statistik



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Da bin ich doch froh darüber, dass wir in einem Sozialstaat leben. Da ja nicht jeder reich sein kann, wird es immer Verlierer geben. Die werden in unserem System allerdings noch einigermaßen human versorgt. Wenn du den Altenpfleger im Heim siehst, dann bringt der wirtschaftlich keine Leistung. Mit einer Hand voll ****** erwirtschaftest du nichts, außer ******. Auch die ganzen alten Leute, Kinder, Mütter, etc. bringen alle keine Leistung. *Warum füttern wir die wohl durch?* Da haben wir von dir leider noch keine Antworten gelesen.



Um die Leute zu beruhigen. Der Staat gibt lieber bisschen Geld aus, und stellt die Leute ruhig, als unschöne Bilder zu produzieren.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Weil die Entscheidungsträger der Politik mit voller Kraft gegen diese Prinzipien arbeiten?



Und diese Entscheidungsträger werden ja gewählt. Wenn man das nicht möchte, muss man anders wählen. 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die Welt ist doch toll, nur schwarz und weiß. Kann man ganz einfach differenzieren, man hat sofort ein Feindbild und braucht gar nicht mehr nachzudenken. Das ist doch, als ob man dich fragt, ob du jetzt das Gammelfleisch oder den abgelaufenen Käse isst - der kluge Mensch nimmt dann eben das Dosenfleisch. Psychologisch gesehen von Politikern gut gemacht: Biete deine Wunschoption mit einer Scheißoption an und sag A oder B. Natürlich entscheiden sich alle für das vermeintlich kleinere Übel, aber genau darauf zielt diese Strategie ab: Du sollst nicht nachdenken, sondern einfach nur auswählen. In einem Land der Dichter und Denker hätte ich erwartet, dass man das Gesindel auf die Straße setzt. Anscheinend denken viele nicht mehr weiter als diese beiden Optionen. Du leider auch nicht, aber es wäre schön, wenn du dir das mal zu Herzen nimmst und mal ein paar Gedanken daran verwendest.



Worüber soll ich mir den Gedanken machen? Als Atheist gehe ich davon aus, dass ich nur ein Leben habe (ergo nur eine Chance). Und da möchte ich, dass es mir so gut wie möglich geht.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Und wenn sie 1000 Modelle machen, du musst es doch nicht gucken.



Sie werden aber produziert und am Ende wieder verschrottet.
Ist bei VW auch so. Denkst du echt, dass jedes Auto, das hergestellt wird, auch verkauft wird?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sie werden aber produziert und am Ende wieder verschrottet.
> Ist bei VW auch so. Denkst du echt, dass jedes Auto, das hergestellt wird, auch verkauft wird?



Natürlich nicht. Aber ich möchte nicht, dass es von jedem Produkt nur ein Modell gibt. Wie langweilig wäre das denn?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Cheekymonkeey schrieb:


> Die FDP befürwortet so wie ich das sehe nicht die Riesterrente, sondern wollen private Vorsorge an sich stärken. Wenn die Einzahlung ist eine Basis oder Flex staatlich bezuschusst wird, kann auch jemand, der nur 1000 Euro verdient einigermaßen vorsorgen. Dass er bei 1000 Euro Einkommen keine 2000 Euro Rente erhält, ist hoffentlich offensichtlich. Das ganze muss dann aber sachwertorientiert stattfinden, d.h. ja, es gibt Risiko. Anders funktioniert private Vorsorge bei der aktuellen Zinslage nicht und diese wird sich wohl die nächsten Jahr(zehnt)e nicht ändern.
> 
> Riester ist ein Witz, das ist keine Frage. Der funktioniert bei den wenigsten Personen, aber gerade deshalb muss doch dort ein sinnvolles Konzept entworfen werden. Was wäre denn der Alternativansatz? Die Thematik weiter nicht ansprechen und irgendwann alles Quersubventionieren? Irgendwann muss der Cut gemacht werden.



Riester wird auch schon staatlich bezuschusst.
Und die FDP kann auch nicht zaubern, egal was sie da als Riesterersatz anbieten wollen. Solange sie nicht vor haben für jemanden der wenig verdient und entsprechend nur 50 oder 100 Euro im Monat einzahlt (was schon viel wäre) noch 300 Euro staatlich zuschießen zu wollen wird er am Ende trotzdem keine vernünftige Rente rauskommen und das Risiko kann und darf bei sowas nicht zu hoch sein.
Warum sollte sonst jemand eine private Altersvorsorge abschließen täte er nach 40 Jahren dann trotzdem mit nichts dastehen?

Private Altersvorsorge funktioniert für die die Mehrheit nicht als Ersatz / Zusatz für staatliche Rente, nicht solange nicht jeder Gutverdiener mit mindestens 2500 bis 3300 Euro im Monat ist.

Was es braucht ist eine Reform der Rente und eine Einführung einer Rentenversicherung in die alle einzahlen, vom Angestelten, über den Selbstständigen bis zum Beamten und der Bundeskanzlerin.
Alles andere ist nur unausgegorener Mist der viele Menschen in die Altersarmut führt.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Aber ich möchte nicht, dass es von jedem Produkt nur ein Modell gibt. Wie langweilig wäre das denn?



Wieso Langeweile?
Du guckst nur, spielt doch keine Rolle, ob der Fuß die oder die Form hat.
Spielt auch keine Rolle, ob die Fernbedienung so oder so aussieht.
Alles unnötiges Zeugs, muss aber produziert werden und erhöht den Müllberg auf der Erde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Langeweile?
> Du guckst nur, spielt doch keine Rolle, ob der Fuß die oder die Form hat.
> Spielt auch keine Rolle, ob die Fernbedienung so oder so aussieht.
> Alles unnötiges Zeugs, muss aber produziert werden und erhöht den Müllberg auf der Erde.




Wenn du das so siehst, ist doch ok für dich. Ich möchte mir ein Produkt aussuchen, dass mir gefällt. 

Gerade weil du das Beispiel VW gebracht hast. Ich finde es sehr gut, dass es viele Autohersteller gibt und man sich sein Auto nach seinen Wünschen aussuchen kann.

Der eine nimmt sich nen VW, der nächste mag Volvo und der übernächste nimmt nen Toyota.

Ist doch gut, dass man da die Wahl hat.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

Müssen es aber so viele unterschiedliche Modelle geben?
Reicht nicht ein Golf und ein Polo? Muss es noch ein Gold Plus, oder Golf Country oder Golf Suv oder Golf Breit geben?
Alles überflüssiges Zeugs.
Wird Zeit, dass der Individualverkehr und damit auch die Ausdünstungen abgeschafft werden.
Die Erde gibt es nur 1x. Eine zweite ist nicht bekannt. Die Ressourcen sind endlich. Wird Zeit, dass auch die Kapitalisten das mal einsehen.
Und wenn sie das nicht wollen, muss man sie dazu zwingen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Müssen es aber so viele unterschiedliche Modelle geben?



Ja.



Threshold schrieb:


> Reicht nicht ein Golf und ein Polo?



Nein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Muss es noch ein Gold Plus, oder Golf Country oder Golf Suv oder Golf Breit geben?



Ja.



Threshold schrieb:


> Alles überflüssiges Zeugs.



Musst du ja nicht kaufen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass der Individualverkehr und damit auch die Ausdünstungen abgeschafft werden.



Ja, das ist der feuchte Traum der Grünen. Zum Glück werden sie (nach den derzeitigen Prognosen) am Sonntag auf das richtige Maß zurückgestutzt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Erde gibt es nur 1x. Eine zweite ist nicht bekannt. Die Ressourcen sind endlich.



Und? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass auch die Kapitalisten das mal einsehen.



Index der menschlichen Entwicklung – Wikipedia

Kannst uns ja mal zeigen, wo das erste sozialistische Land auftaucht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn sie das nicht wollen, muss man sie dazu zwingen.



Genau und wer dann immer noch nicht hört, kommt ins Gulag zur Umerziehung, richtig?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn Nichtwähler in unserem System berücksichtigt werden würde, dann würde das stimmen. Werden sie aber leider nicht.
> 
> Ich wäre absolut dafür, dass Nichtwähler bei in der Zusammenstellung des Bundestages berücksichtigt werden.



Daraus kannst du aber nicht die Meinung der Leute ableiten. Du kannst nicht sagen, dass 80% dafür sind, nur weil die Parteien, die dafür sind, zusammen 80% im Bundestag haben.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann muss man selbst aktiv werden.



Und wie? Üblicherweise wird's dann nämlich sehr knapp mit dem Geld.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer wird denn woran konkret gehindert? Was genau kann man nicht verwirklichen?



Weil dann das Geld fehlt. Der Altenpfleger kann nicht z.B. nicht Trainer in einem Verein werden, weil er bescheidene Arbeitszeiten hat. Er kann auch nicht seiner kreativen Ader nachgehen und Künstler werden. Oder seinem Traumberuf nachgehen. Oder irgendeinen Beruf, in dem nicht wie ein Stück ****** behandelt wird.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Andere Staaten haben auch kein so ausuferndes Sozialsystem wie wir und trotzdem sind das rechtsstaatliche Demokratien.



Weil es dann keine Verfassung wäre, sondern nur ein lockeres Gesetz, was nach belieben angepasst werden kann. Wer weiß, was hier so um 1945 herum passiert ist, weiß, dass eine Verfassung nur wenig geändert werden sollte und eine Ewigkeitsklausel für Grundrechte nie geändert werden darf.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> •  Durchschnittlicher Bruttomonatsverdienst von Arbeitnehmern in Deutschland bis 2016 | Statistik



Wir wissen beide, wie aussagekräftig der Durchschnitt ist. Wenn nicht, hier ein kleines Beispiel: Wir haben 10 AN. Einer verdient 100.000 Euro im Monat, der Rest geht mit 1.000 Euro im Monat nach Hause. Laut Durchschnitt geht's allen total super, tolle Wirtschaft, BIP super, dem Land geht's echt klasse. In der Realität leben 9 von ihnen an der Armutsgrenze, während einer verzweifelt versucht, sein Geld auszugeben, ergo, dem Großteil geht's gar nicht so gut, wie der Durchschnitt zunächst suggeriert.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Um die Leute zu beruhigen. Der Staat gibt lieber bisschen Geld aus, und stellt die Leute ruhig, als unschöne Bilder zu produzieren.



Ach, warum denn das? Der Kapitalismus und das Leistungsstreben sind doch toll. Da bruacht man sich doch nicht so zu verstecken.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und diese Entscheidungsträger werden ja gewählt. Wenn man das nicht möchte, muss man anders wählen.



Das stimmt. Zu wenige Menschen kümmert es wirklich. Die Steuerung über die Medien wurde aber auch schon erläutert, das macht es nicht einfacher.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Worüber soll ich mir den Gedanken machen? Als Atheist gehe ich davon aus, dass ich nur ein Leben habe (ergo nur eine Chance). Und da möchte ich, dass es mir so gut wie möglich geht.



Deine Posts lassen Menschlichkeit in vielen Belangen völlig vermissen. Da sollte es dich nicht verwundern, wenn das auf wenig Gegenliebe stößt.

Ja, ich will mein Leben auch so schön wie möglich gestalten, weil ich auch nur eins habe. Aber ich verzichte auch mal auf ein paar Euros, wenn dafür ein paar andere Menschen sehr viel besser leben können. Sprich, ich kann mir ein neues Handy auch mal ein Jahr später leisten, wenn dafür zehn andere Menschen eine warme Mahlzeit auf den Tisch bekommen. Wobei, eigentlich müssten wir auf solche Späße komplett verzichten. Denn zu den endlichen Ressourcen gilt folgendes: Wir erbeuten davon einen großen Anteil auf der gesamten Welt, klauen sie vielen Menschen unter dem Hintern weg, damit wir das Leben, wie wir es kennen, davon tragen können. Das funktioniert ja auch bislang - für 15-20% aller Menschen. Nur nicht für alle. Eigentlich sollte hier jeder vor Scham im Boden versinken, dass es uns nur so gut geht, weil wir andere Länder und deren Bevölkerung gewissenlos und kaltherzig ausbeuten. Und dann wundern sich alle, dass die anderen auch ein paar Krümel von dem Kuchen abhaben wollen  Es gibt aber tatsächlich einige Leute, die sich nicht zu schade dafür sind, dann noch dagegen zu protestieren ala "das ist ja unser Zeug!". 

Unglaublich....


----------



## Klinge Xtream (19. September 2017)

Ich muss sagen bei euch (Kaaruzo und Threshold) treffen 2 Extreme aufeinander.
Mir würde wohl wieder ein Mittelding gut gefallen.

Individualität und Vielfalt ja, unnötiges Zeug... naja wo fängt unnötig an?
Aber diesen Zwang Treshold kannst du dir sparen bzw. mit deinen Kumpanen auf einer Insel realisieren (ala DDR2.0 oder 3.0?)!


----------



## Poulton (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und?


Nachhaltiges Wirtschaften mit den vorhandenen Ressourcen und Schaffung von gleichen Entwicklungschancen oder globale Verteilungskämpfe und -kriege sowie Fluchtbewegungen. Was ist dir lieber?


Apropos: Ich bin ja noch immer auf die Antwort gespannt, ob für dich nun Sozialstaat und Soziale Marktwirtschaft Sozialismus und Gewerkschaften und Betriebsräte linksextreme Terrorgruppen sind oder nicht.


----------



## JePe (19. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nachhaltiges Wirtschaften mit den vorhandenen Ressourcen und Schaffung von gleichen Entwicklungschancen oder globale Verteilungskämpfe und -kriege sowie Fluchtbewegungen. Was ist dir lieber?



Natuerlich der Verteilungskampf mit den Ellenbogen in 90 Grad-Stellung ...

... aber nur zu Bedingungen, bei denen er garantiert gewinnt und mit einer hohen Mauer drumherum, damit er bloss nicht teilen muss. Ansonsten nicht.

Waer´s einer, der so tickt, waere es nicht so schlimm. Das Problem ist, dass ein voellig entfesselter Egoismus die Religion des 21. Jahrhunderts sich zu werden anschickt. Jedenfalls in den Laendern der Erde mit _1st world problems_. Dumm nur, dass in einer vernetzten Welt die Menschen in den 2ten , 3ten und noch abgehaengteren Teilen der Welt das bemerken werden. Je egoistischer wir uns gebaerden, je ruecksichtsloser wir agieren, desto verzweifelter werden sie versuchen, in die erste Welt zu gelangen. Man braucht keinen Houdini um darauf zu kommen, dass am Ende _alle_ verlieren werden.


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2017)

_BioShock_ hat doch ganz gut gezeigt, wie eine komplett auf Egoismus aufbauende Welt aussehen kann.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehrlich Kaaruzo, auch wen man anderen Menschen ja eigentlich nichts schlechtes wünschen soll, aber bei dir wünsche ich mir schon manchmal das du im Alter von dem was du forderst und vertrittst mit voller Härte getroffen wirst und in irgend einem unterbesetzten Altersheim mit Sozialsicherung endest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nö, ich wünsche ihm mal, dass er auf die “Verlierer“ mal angewiesen ist und die genau dann streiken. Ich Ehe jede Wette ein, er wird dann das Forum voll jammern. Und viel Spaß mit den ausländischen (die Deutschen sind ja inzwischen so "schlau", den Job für das Gehalt nicht mehr zu machen) Pflegern haben, wenn er im Heim dann auch so rumtönt.



Poulton schrieb:


> Nachhaltiges Wirtschaften mit den vorhandenen Ressourcen und Schaffung von gleichen Entwicklungschancen oder globale Verteilungskämpfe und -kriege sowie Fluchtbewegungen. Was ist dir lieber?



Dann müsste man sich einschränken. Was ist dir lieber. Jetzt noch mal richtig auf die Kacke hauen und mit Glück kommen die Verteilungskriege erst nach dem ableben (dann sollte man aber auch keine Kinder gezeugt haben)? Oder einschränken und vielleicht renkt sich das ganze System wieder ein, ohne globale Katastrophe. Dann musst aber im Winter möglicherweise auf Erdbeeren verzichten. Und kannst nicht alle 2 Jahre ein neues Smartphone kaufen.


----------



## Cheekymonkeey (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Riester wird auch schon staatlich bezuschusst.
> Und die FDP kann auch nicht zaubern, egal was sie da als Riesterersatz anbieten wollen. Solange sie nicht vor haben für jemanden der wenig verdient und entsprechend nur 50 oder 100 Euro im Monat einzahlt (was schon viel wäre) noch 300 Euro staatlich zuschießen zu wollen wird er am Ende trotzdem keine vernünftige Rente rauskommen und das Risiko kann und darf bei sowas nicht zu hoch sein.
> Warum sollte sonst jemand eine private Altersvorsorge abschließen täte er nach 40 Jahren dann trotzdem mit nichts dastehen?
> 
> ...



Das löst das demografische Problem aber trotzdem nicht, oder siehst Du das anders?


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. September 2017)

Die Demografie wird so oder so zum Problem. Aber noch könnte man es sauber lösen. In 50 Jahren sieht das vielleicht anders aus.


----------



## Taonris (19. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die Demografie wird so oder so zum Problem. Aber noch könnte man es sauber lösen. In 50 Jahren sieht das vielleicht anders aus.



Lösen die ganzen Weltraumforscher und Gynäkologen die Merkel und Soros nach Europa geholt haben nicht alle demografischen Probleme die wir haben ?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Cheekymonkeey schrieb:


> Das löst das demografische Problem aber trotzdem nicht, oder siehst Du das anders?



Es gibt meiner Meinung nach kein demografisches Problem, zumindest nicht so wie es propagiert wird. Ich halte es für eine demografische Normalisierung. Mit einem gewissen Grad an Wohlstand / sozialer Absicherung und Automatisierung nimmt die Geburtenrate ab.
Das macht Sinn, da viele Kinder zu haben nicht mehr die zwingende Notwendigkeit ist um versorgt zu sein, wie es in Regionen wie Afrika oder auch noch Asien (Indien, China) der Fall ist.

Die einzigen die das natürlich nicht gut finden sind die Wirtschaft und die Politik, erstere weil sie die Konsumgesellschaft und damit verbundenes "grenzenloses" Wachstum propagiert und in dieser Hinsicht darauf angewiesen ist das genügend Konsumenten vorhanden sind und die Politik weil unserer Rentensystem eingeführt wurde als das so noch nicht völlig absehbar war, die Bevölkerung wuchs und man davon ausging das dies auch so bleiben würde.
Entsprechend ist unserer Rentensystem auch darauf angewiesen das es stets mehr junge Menschen gibt als alte, so das die Last möglichst gleichmäßig verteilt ist.
Es würde also einer Rentenreform und auch Reform der Wirtschaft bedürfen.

Die sinkende Bevölkerung ist eigentlich in vielen Belangen etwas Gutes, z.B. sorgt für stabile Nachfrage / Löhne am Arbeitsmarkt, verringert den Ressourcenbedarf und die Belastung für die Umwelt und irgendwann, ab einen gewissen Punkt wird sich auch das momentane demographische Ungleichgewicht automatisch wieder einpendeln, ab dem Punkt wo der Überhang an alten weggestorben ist.

Tatsache ist immerhin, wir brauchen heute kein Heer an Arbeitern mehr für irgendwelche Fabriken, oder andere arbeitsintensive Aufgaben. Vieles wofür man früher tausende bis hunderttausende Arbeiter beschäftigt hat wird heute schon von Maschinen und automatisiert  erledigt und in Zukunft wird dieser Grad der Automatisierung immer weiter ansteigen.
Lustigerweise wird diese Entwicklung getrieben durch die Konsumgesellschaft  und der ihr innewohnenden Gier immer profitabler zu werden und zu wachsen und im Grunde schaufelt man sich so Stück für Stück das eigene wirtschaftliche Grab, weil mit steigender Automatisierung, ohne Reformen, zwar die Produktivität immer weiter steigt, aber der Konsmument für den Absatz immer weiter wegbricht, da er keine Kaufkraft mehr hat, also braucht man immer neue Märkte, aber auch die werden irgendwann abgeschöpft sein, spätestens dann wen man in 100 bis 200 Jahren auch Afrika und Lateinamerika abgewirtschaftet haben wird.

Aber wozu führt das alles? 
Nach dem momentanen System zu immer mehr Menschen für die wir keine Arbeit abseits von künstlich geschaffenen prikären Verhältnissen haben. Der Mensch rentiert sich nur noch dann wen er viel billiger ist als der Einsatz von Maschinen. So wie lange Zeit in China, aber selbst da ist inziwschen langsam ein Punkt erreicht wo die Arbeitskraft des Menschen, mit steigenden Lebensstandard, unrentabel wird und man lieber Maschinen nutzt, oder aber gleich in neue Billiglohnregionen abwandert (Afrika):

Produktion im Ausland: China wird zu teuer - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel

Was hier also im Grunde versucht wird ist den Status quo künstlich zu verlängern und zu erhalten.

Aber um auf das östereichische Rentensystem zurück zu kommen. Östereich leidet unter den gleichen demographischen Entwicklungen wie Deutschland, trotzdem ist die Last für den Einzelnen weit geringer und der Anstieg der Kosten bei weiten nicht so dramtisch wie hier bei uns.
Warum? 
Weil dort alle einzahlen und sich entsprechend die Last besser verteilt.
Es steigen also auch dort die Kosten, aber weit weniger als bei uns und die Renten bleiben vor allem Stabil, während wir hier deutlich sinkendes Rentenniveau und deutlich steigende Kosten haben.


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2017)

Guckt man sich mal andere Länder oder einfach nur die Zeit der frühen Industrialisierung an, ist das exakte Gegenteil von Demografie (also eine deutlich höhere Geburten- als Sterberate) auch nicht so der Hit, Krankheiten und Armut prägen dort das Bild.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. September 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Lösen die ganzen Weltraumforscher und Gynäkologen die Merkel und Soros nach Europa geholt haben nicht alle demografischen Probleme die wir haben ?




Gegenfrage, können wir uns bei unserem Ressourcenverbrauch ein weiteres Bevölkerungswachstum noch leisten? Ich beantworte die Frage selber, nein.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen bei euch (Kaaruzo und Threshold) treffen 2 Extreme aufeinander.
> Mir würde wohl wieder ein Mittelding gut gefallen.
> 
> Individualität und Vielfalt ja, unnötiges Zeug... naja wo fängt unnötig an?
> Aber diesen Zwang Treshold kannst du dir sparen bzw. mit deinen Kumpanen auf einer Insel realisieren (ala DDR2.0 oder 3.0?)!



Ich finde, dass wir das Extrem gerade erleben.
Da werden Systeme gerettet auf Teufel komm raus anstatt endlich mal einen Schnittpunkt zu machen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Daraus kannst du aber nicht die Meinung der Leute ableiten. Du kannst nicht sagen, dass 80% dafür sind, nur weil die Parteien, die dafür sind, zusammen 80% im Bundestag haben.



Können nicht, aber so funktioniert unsere Politik. Wenn die CDU 40% holt, dann sagt sie, sie hat 40% geholt auch wenn es effektiv natürlich viel weniger sind. Die Nichtwähler werden schlicht nicht berücksichtigt in unserem System.

Interessante Frage an dieser Stelle. Was wäre eigentlich bei einer Wahlbeteiligung unter 50%? Wäre das dann eigentlich noch eine wirksame Wahl?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und wie? Üblicherweise wird's dann nämlich sehr knapp mit dem Geld.



Dann muss man halt besser haushalten.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Weil dann das Geld fehlt. Der Altenpfleger kann nicht z.B. nicht Trainer in einem Verein werden, weil er bescheidene Arbeitszeiten hat. Er kann auch nicht seiner kreativen Ader nachgehen und Künstler werden. Oder seinem Traumberuf nachgehen. Oder irgendeinen Beruf, in dem nicht wie ein Stück ****** behandelt wird.



Klar kann er das. Niemand hat ihn gezwungen Altenpfleger zu werden.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Weil es dann keine Verfassung wäre, sondern nur ein lockeres Gesetz, was nach belieben angepasst werden kann.



Also haben die USA keine Verfassung?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wer weiß, was hier so um 1945 herum passiert ist, weiß, dass eine Verfassung nur wenig geändert werden sollte und eine Ewigkeitsklausel für Grundrechte nie geändert werden darf.



Die USA haben auch kein Grundrecht auf Sozialstaat. Sind die jetzt weniger demokratisch/rechtsstaatlich als wir? 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wir wissen beide, wie aussagekräftig der Durchschnitt ist. Wenn nicht, hier ein kleines Beispiel: Wir haben 10 AN. Einer verdient 100.000 Euro im Monat, der Rest geht mit 1.000 Euro im Monat nach Hause. Laut Durchschnitt geht's allen total super, tolle Wirtschaft, BIP super, dem Land geht's echt klasse. In der Realität leben 9 von ihnen an der Armutsgrenze, während einer verzweifelt versucht, sein Geld auszugeben, ergo, dem Großteil geht's gar nicht so gut, wie der Durchschnitt zunächst suggeriert.



Ich merk schon, laut Thread gibt es nur Superreiche und arme Schlucker. 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ach, warum denn das? Der Kapitalismus und das Leistungsstreben sind doch toll. Da bruacht man sich doch nicht so zu verstecken.



Würden die Leute mehr privat was tun, hätten sie ja auch mal mehr Anreize was zu machen. Mit nem Sozialstaat fördert man halt keine Leistungsbereitschaft und Eigeninitiative.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Zu wenige Menschen kümmert es wirklich. Die Steuerung über die Medien wurde aber auch schon erläutert, das macht es nicht einfacher.



"Steuerung über die Medien". Kannst du das näher ausführen? 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Deine Posts lassen Menschlichkeit in vielen Belangen völlig vermissen. Da sollte es dich nicht verwundern, wenn das auf wenig Gegenliebe stößt.



Antwort kommt gleich, du hast einen Absatz der sehr gut passt.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ja, ich will mein Leben auch so schön wie möglich gestalten, weil ich auch nur eins habe. Aber ich verzichte auch mal auf ein paar Euros, wenn dafür ein paar andere Menschen sehr viel besser leben können. Sprich, ich kann mir ein neues Handy auch mal ein Jahr später leisten, wenn dafür zehn andere Menschen eine warme Mahlzeit auf den Tisch bekommen. Wobei, eigentlich müssten wir auf solche Späße komplett verzichten. Denn zu den endlichen Ressourcen gilt folgendes: Wir erbeuten davon einen großen Anteil auf der gesamten Welt, klauen sie vielen Menschen unter dem Hintern weg, damit wir das Leben, wie wir es kennen, davon tragen können. Das funktioniert ja auch bislang - für 15-20% aller Menschen.



Wenn ich mir hier so die Signaturen von einigen angucke, sollte hier einige hier Moralempfehlungen dann aber mal deutlich zurückfahren. Soviel zum "Ressourcen" und "nur eine Erde". Bevor du mich falsch verstehst, du bist ausdrücklich nicht gemeint.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Nur nicht für alle. Eigentlich sollte hier jeder vor Scham im Boden versinken, dass es uns nur so gut geht, weil wir andere Länder und deren Bevölkerung gewissenlos und kaltherzig ausbeuten. Und dann wundern sich alle, dass die anderen auch ein paar Krümel von dem Kuchen abhaben wollen  Es gibt aber tatsächlich einige Leute, die sich nicht zu schade dafür sind, dann noch dagegen zu protestieren ala "das ist ja unser Zeug!".



Hier kommt denn die Antwort. Du hast da die Antwort selbst gegeben, warum meine Beiträge auf sowenige Gegenliebe stoßen. Sie sind zu ehrlich. 

Wir alle hier leben sehr gut, weil es anderen schlecht geht und der überwiegenden Mehrheit ist es schlicht egal (auch wenn sie natürlich was anderes behaupten).

Die Produkte die wir nutzen (gerade was Computertechnik angeht) stammen aus Ressourcen, die zum Teil unter miesesten Arbeitsbedingungen von Kindern hergestellt werden, wir verbrauchen die natürlichen Ressourcen, unsere Nahrung und Kleidung ist kein bisschen auf Nachhaltigkeit getrimmt.

Und wir alle wissen das. Und wer macht tatsächlich bei sich was anders? Die aller, aller wenigsten. 

Dann nehmen wir solche Menschen wie Ackermann oder Winterkorn als Projektionsfläche für unser Fehlverhalten, obwohl wir es selbst sind, die Schuld daran sind, wie es auf der Welt läuft.

Wie gesagt, dessen ist sich auch jeder bewusst. Nur den meistens ist es egal, sie verdrängen es oder erzählen sich Ausreden zur Beruhigung, um sich besser zu fühlen (oder sie spenden an irgendeine Organisation, um das Gewissen zu beruhigen, quasi moderner Ablasshandel.)

Und dann sag ich ganz offen, "nach mir die Sinnflut, mir ist es egal". Und das ist den Leuten dann unangenehm, weil sie ganz genau wissen, dass sie insgeheim genauso leben, nur das sie es nie so sagen würden.

Hand aufs Herz, wie viele befolgen wirklich im eigenen Leben, was sie hier predigen? Man muss doch nur (was ich bereits erwähnte) auf die Signaturen einiger User gucken.



Poulton schrieb:


> Nachhaltiges Wirtschaften mit den vorhandenen Ressourcen und Schaffung von gleichen Entwicklungschancen oder globale Verteilungskämpfe und -kriege sowie Fluchtbewegungen. Was ist dir lieber?



Wenn es meinen Lebensstandard nicht einschränkt, dass erste. Sonst das zweite.

Fluchtbewegungen kann man übrigens bekämpfen. Australien macht das sehr vorbildlich. Da können wir uns ein Beispiel dran nehmen.



JePe schrieb:


> Natuerlich der Verteilungskampf mit den Ellenbogen in 90 Grad-Stellung ...
> 
> ... aber nur zu Bedingungen, bei denen er garantiert gewinnt und mit einer hohen Mauer drumherum, damit er bloss nicht teilen muss. Ansonsten nicht.



Richtig. 



JePe schrieb:


> Waer´s einer, der so tickt, waere es nicht so schlimm. Das Problem ist, dass ein voellig entfesselter Egoismus die Religion des 21. Jahrhunderts sich zu werden anschickt. Jedenfalls in den Laendern der Erde mit _1st world problems_. Dumm nur, dass in einer vernetzten Welt die Menschen in den 2ten , 3ten und noch abgehaengteren Teilen der Welt das bemerken werden. Je egoistischer wir uns gebaerden, je ruecksichtsloser wir agieren, desto verzweifelter werden sie versuchen, in die erste Welt zu gelangen. Man braucht keinen Houdini um darauf zu kommen, dass am Ende _alle_ verlieren werden.



Siehe meine Antwort an Plutoniumsulfat. Die Masse tickt so, nur die wenigstens werden es so direkt sagen.

PS: Auch deine Signatur spricht für sich. Musste es eine neue Ryzen CPU und eine neue VEGA GPU sein?

Hast du beim Kauf daran gedacht, was die Herstellung dieser Produkte für andere bedeutet? Oder war es dir egal, weil du sie haben wolltest? Denn Hand aus Herz, brauchen tust du sie nicht, oder?


----------



## Taonris (19. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, können wir uns bei unserem Ressourcenverbrauch ein weiteres Bevölkerungswachstum noch leisten? Ich beantworte die Frage selber, nein.



Wenn du mich fragst gäbe es ohne die unkontrollierte Zuwanderung in Europa eine normale Bevölkerungsentwicklung die sich an den Arbeitsmarkt anpasst, die meisten Paare in Westeuropa überlegen sich das mit den Kindern zweimal die Immobilienpreise steigen seit Jahren, das Leben wird teurer und die Jobaussichten sind nicht gerade rosig, wir haben in Europa genug Probleme wieso man jetzt künstlich weitere Probleme schafft muss man mir erklären. Außerdem kann es ja auch immer wieder zu Flüchtlingsströmen innerhalb Europas kommen man erinnere sich an die Ungarn oder Jugoslawen.


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Würden die Leute mehr privat was tun, hätten sie ja auch mal mehr Anreize was zu machen. Mit nem Sozialstaat fördert man halt keine Leistungsbereitschaft und Eigeninitiative.


Ein Alten- oder Krankenpfleger hat also keine Leistungsbereitschaft?


----------



## Verminaard (19. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein Alten- oder Krankenpfleger hat also keine Leistungsbereitschaft?



Ist doch glasklar ersichtlich.
Die verdienen ja nicht so viel.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein Alten- oder Krankenpfleger hat also keine Leistungsbereitschaft?



Wenn er sich mit seiner Situation so abfindet, offensichtlich ja nicht.

Herr Tauber hat dieses Jahr in der Hinsicht ja was richtiges geschrieben, nur die meisten wollten das nicht hören.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein Alten- oder Krankenpfleger hat also keine Leistungsbereitschaft?



Hoffe mal das Kaaruzo wen er Pflegefall wird..kein Frustierten Pfleger bekommt.. wen der für  20+ leute zuständig ist

oder das er 20 -30 minuten warten muss..damit er auf toilette kann...weil keiner den Job machen will..oder wie kaaruzos vorschlag gewechselt haben. 
Wofür toillete..hat einlagen  Konvolut Windeln, Einlagen, Unterlagen verschiedener Firmen in Bayern - Petersdorf | eBay Kleinanzeigen

War letztes in so heim eingesetzt..die leute waren traurig als meine Einsatzzeit vorbei war.
(werde ja in verschiedene einsatzorte geschickt..wo halt grad leute fehlen und chaos herrscht) 

Du bist so Geduldig und gehst mit uns völlig in Ruhe um und ohne hektik :/
sagen die zu einem, da wird man schon traurig


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn er sich mit seiner Situation so abfindet, offensichtlich ja nicht.
> 
> Herr Tauber hat dieses Jahr in der Hinsicht ja was richtiges geschrieben, nur die meisten wollten das nicht hören.


Aha, ich reiße mir den Arsch auf, habe mit 55 wahrscheinlich einen kaputten Rücken, muss mich den ganzen Tag mit vermutlich teils sehr mürrischen Greisen herumschlagen und kriege dafür einen Hungerlohn...
...und trotzdem ist es dann meine Schuld, wenn ich selbst in dem Alter in die Armut abrutsche?

Entweder du erklärst jetzt mal ganz dringend, was du genau damit meinst oder dein Gelaber ist und bleibt ziemlicher Bullshit.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Kann man sich vorab darüber informieren, was dieser Job so mit sich bringt? Kann man sich vorab informieren, was da Geldtechnisch bei rumkommt? Ja, kann man.

Bist du gezwungen, diesen Job anzunehmen? Nein, bist du nicht. 

Also Eigenverantwortung.


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2017)

Du denkst keinen Meter weiter, oder?
Du hast ein so dichotomes Denkmuster, dass du keinerlei Grautöne mehr erkennst oder das Große Ganze.

Also entweder du hast zu viel Ayn Rand gelesen, oder du leidest an einer Borderline-Störung...


----------



## Poulton (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Herr Tauber hat dieses Jahr in der Hinsicht ja was richtiges geschrieben, nur die meisten wollten das nicht hören.


Ein absolutes Armutszeugnis und Paradebeispiel dafür, wie wenig man von den Lebensrealitäten der Menschen weiß und man selber schon abgehoben ist sowie dass man, trotz großem C im Namen, selbst einen großen Haufen auf die christliche Soziallehre setzt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Du denkst keinen Meter weiter, oder?
> Du hast ein so dichotomes Denkmuster, dass du keinerlei Grautöne mehr erkennst oder das Große Ganze.
> 
> Also entweder du hast zu viel Ayn Rand gelesen, oder du leidest an einer Borderline-Störung...



Finde das immer wieder amüsant, wenn erwachsene Menschen nicht erkennen wollen, in was für einem System wir leben. So sieht es doch draußen aus. Niemand kommt auf dich zu und sagt zu dir: "Hier ich haben einen gut bezahlten Job für dich", du musst selbst etwas dafür tun.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ein absolutes Armutszeugnis und Paradebeispiel dafür, wie wenig man von den Lebensrealitäten der Menschen weiß und man selber schon abgehoben ist sowie dass man, trotz großem C im Namen, selbst einen großen Haufen auf die christliche Soziallehre setzt.



Der Zusammenhang zwischen höherer Bildung und höherem Einkommen gilt eigentlich als gesichert. Die Wortwahl von Herrn Tauber war vielleicht nicht passend, aber im Kern hat er Recht.


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2017)

Achso, ein Pfleger tut in seinem Beruf also nichts und braucht keinerlei Qualifikation?

...und DU willst was von dem System wissen, in dem wir leben?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Es sagt doch niemand, das er nichts tut. Aber der Job ist halt mies bezahlt und das kann man vorher wissen. Wer es dann trotzdem macht und sich damit abfindet, kann nicht anderen dafür die Schuld geben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es sagt doch niemand, das er nichts tut. Aber der Job ist halt mies bezahlt und das kann man vorher wissen. Wer es dann trotzdem macht und sich damit abfindet, kann nicht anderen dafür die Schuld geben.


Aber irgendwer muss den Job ja machen und wenn sich alle von der miesen Bezahlung abschrecken lassen, haben wir früher oder später einen noch größeren Pflegenotstand. 
Ich bin ehrlich, ich würde dieses Beruf auch niemals machen und habe daher großen Respekt vor denen, die diese Knochenarbeit freiwillig ausüben.


----------



## Poulton (19. September 2017)

Was mir gerade beim Tauber auffällt:


> Seit Februar 2007 war Peter Tauber als Pressesprecher der Deutschen  Vermögensberatung AG in Frankfurt am Main beruflich tätig. Mit seiner  Wahl in den 17. Deutschen Bundestag endete diese Tätigkeit.


...und was findet man zu dieser Firma:


> Auch die enge Verflechtung mit ehemaligen Politikern wie zum Beispiel Helmut Kohl, Theo Waigel, Bernhard Vogel, Horst Teltschik, Friedrich Bohl, Udo Corts, Petra Roth oder Guido Westerwelle wird wegen möglicher Einflussnahmen auf Gesetzesinitiativen (Anlegerschutzgesetze o.ä.) teilweise kritisch betrachtet.[SUP][31][/SUP][SUP][32][/SUP]
> Im Parteispendenbericht 2012, herausgegeben Anfang 2014, bemängelte  Abgeordnetenwatch, dass die DVAG kurz vor dem Beschluss zur staatlich  geförderten Pflegetagegeldversicherung  große Summen gespendet habe. Der Beschluss brachte den  Finanzvermittlern die Aussicht auf hohe Provisionen. Im Jahr 2012 betrug  die Spendenhöhe an die CDU 320.000 Euro, an die SPD 50.000, die Spenden  an die FDP stehen noch vor der Veröffentlichung. Dabei hatte die DVAG  gestückelte Spenden von bis zu 50.000 Euro vorgenommen, die nicht  unmittelbar veröffentlicht werden mussten, sondern erst Anfang 2014 als  Gesamtsumme. Auch diese Stückelung wurde von Abgeordnetenwatch  kritisierte, da die Höhe der Spenden auf diese Weise lange unbemerkt  blieb. Abgeordnetenwatch sprach diesbezüglich vom „Anschein von  gekaufter Politik“ und forderte, Unternehmensspenden komplett zu  verbieten.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsche_Vermögensberatung#Verflechtungen_mit_der_Politik


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es sagt doch niemand, das er nichts tut. Aber der Job ist halt mies bezahlt und das kann man vorher wissen. Wer es dann trotzdem macht und sich damit abfindet, kann nicht anderen dafür die Schuld geben.


Au Mann, du bist echt der Abschuss.

Wer sagt denn, dass minderbezahlte Pfleger anderen die Schuld an ihrer Berufswahl geben? 
Es geht darum, dass soziale Berufe, gemessen an dem enormen Aufwand, den Arbeitnehmer in dem Bereich betreiben, völlig unterbezahlt sind. Und dass es wohl nicht zu viel verlangt sein könnte (von den Versicherungen, vom Steuerzahler und vom Staat) diese Berufe angemessener zu entlöhnen. Dann würden das auch mehr Leute machen, es gäbe keinen Pflegermangel, der Stress in dem Beruf nimmt durch weniger Überstunden ab. Die Behanldungsqualität der Patienten (von denen DU evtl. einer sein werden könntest oder wirst) steigt.

Und das Totschlagargument, auf das du und gewisse Unionspolitiker offenbar nicht kommen: Wenn jeder so "eigenverantwortlich" ist, wie du sagst, und solch' einen unattraktiven, schlecht bezahlten Job einfach nicht annimmt - wer tut es dann? 
Richtig, entweder keiner, oder die von dir wahrscheinlich besonders wertgeschätzten Einwanderer, Gastarbeiter, Flüchtlinge...
Guck' dich in Hoeneß' oder Tönnies' Fleischfabriken um, da ist das längst der Fall. 

Ich weiß, über den Tellerrand gucken ist schon 'ne schwere Aufgabe.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Au Mann, du bist echt der Abschuss.
> 
> Wer sagt denn, dass minderbezahlte Pfleger anderen die Schuld an ihrer Berufswahl geben?
> Es geht darum, dass soziale Berufe, gemessen an dem enormen Aufwand, den Arbeitnehmer in dem Bereich betreiben, völlig unterbezahlt sind. Und dass es wohl nicht zu viel verlangt sein könnte (von den Versicherungen, vom Steuerzahler und vom Staat) diese Berufe angemessener zu entlöhnen. : Dann würden das auch mehr Leute machen, es gäbe keinen Pflegermangel, der Stress in dem Beruf nimmt durch weniger Überstunden ab. Die Behanldungsqualität der Patienten (von denen DU evtl. einer sein werden könntest oder wirst) steigt.



Und genau da haben wir es doch. Andere sollen den Pfleger an die Hand nehmen (der Staat, der Steuerzahler, Versicherungen) und ihn besser entlohnen. Der Pfleger ist für seine Situation selbst verantwortlich.

Genau das bedeutet ja Eigenverantwortlichkeit. 




Two-Face schrieb:


> Und das Totschlagargument, auf das du und gewisse Unionspolitiker offenbar nicht kommen: Wenn jeder so "eigenverantwortlich" ist, wie du sagst, und solch' einen unattraktiven, schlecht bezahlten Job einfach nicht annimmt - wer tut es dann?
> Richtig, entweder keiner, oder die von dir wahrscheinlich besonders wertgeschätzten Einwanderer, Gastarbeiter, Flüchtlinge...
> Guck' dich in Hoeneß' oder Tönnies' Fleischfabriken um, da ist das längst der Fall.



Ein Grund mehr keine minderqualifizierten ins Land zu lassen. Die machen den Job ja für nen Appel und nen Ei.

Wenn sich für den Hungerlohn keiner mehr hergibt (sprich das Angebot nicht mehr da ist), dann muss der Arbeitgeber den Lohn erhöhen. 

Wenn dir die Situation nicht gefällt, in 5 Tagen ist Wahl. Es gibt eine Partei die spricht sich massiv für den Nanny-Staat aus. Dann wähl die.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Zusammenhang zwischen höherer Bildung und höherem Einkommen gilt eigentlich als gesichert. Die Wortwahl von Herrn Tauber war vielleicht nicht passend, aber im Kern hat er Recht.



Genauso wie der Zusammenhang zwischen Einkommen und höherer Bildung / Förderung.
Also wer kommt vor allem in den Genuss höherer Bildung? Richtig, Menschen die schon über ein gutes Einkommen verfügen, weil diese, sich ohne Förderung wohl auch als völlige Nieten erweisen würden, durch individuelle Nachhilfe und Förderung ihr Potenzial entfalten können und somit bessere Chancen erhalten.

Aber gute Bildung ist nicht nur zwingend ein Kriterium. Eine gute Erbschaft / Geld und passende Beziehungen helfen auch gerne mal in Positionen zu kommen wo man gut verdient, auch ohne eine angemessene Qualifikation (siehe z.b. bayrischer Sekretärinen-Skanadal).

Was ist also das Fazit. Ausreichend Geld macht es wesentlich einfacher später auch in die Lage versetzt zu sein ausreichend Geld zu verdienen.
Wer das Pech hat und das nicht hat hat es wesentlich schwerer später auch einen guten Verdienst zu erzielen.

Vorsicht, ich sage nicht das es ohne Geld unmöglich ist, aber expotenziell schwieriger als wenn man Geld hat!


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Klar, aber das Land besteht nicht nur aus Erben (andere Vorteile etc.) auf der einen Seiten und Armen auf der anderen.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

Wenn du Geld hast, kannst du die Nachhilfe bezahlen, mit der dein Kind bessere Noten bekommt.
Wenn das Lehrlingsgehalt des Nachwuchses auf das ALG2 Geld der Eltern angerechnet wird und das Kind dadurch keinen Cent mehr in der Tasche hat, ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass eben kein Beruf erlernt wird.
Ungerechtigkeit ist häufig hausgemacht.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar, aber das Land besteht nicht nur aus Erben (andere Vorteile etc.) auf der einen Seiten und Armen auf der anderen.



Und wieder gehst du nur auf das ein was ich am Rande erwähne. Natürlich gibt es nicht nur Erben, oder was denkst du warum ich von gelegentlich spreche.
Fakt ist aber auch, wer einmal einen guten Beruf mit ordentlichen Verdienst erreicht verschaft auch seinem Nachwuchs weit bessere Chancen das dieser später auch einen guten Job erreicht, eben wegen des weit besseren Einkommens, was eine gezieltere Förderung und bessere Bildung erlaubt!

Chancen zementieren sich also in solchen Fällen und Aufstieg ist für Leute ohne gute Vorraussetzungen wesentlich schwieriger.
F2P-Spiele sind dafür im Grunde das ideale Beispiel.
Sicher kann jemand ohne Geld mit genug Zeit genauso gut werden und viel erreichen wie der der einen guten Job hat und entsprechend Geld, aber er muss viel mehr Zeit und Ausdauer dafür aufbringen als der der Geld hat, weil der der Geld hat die Abkürzung nehmen kann und sich die Ausdauer einfach einkaufen kann.
Er muss sich nicht den schwierigeren und langwirigeren Grind antun und kann auf der Überholspur gleich an seiner guten Statistik arbeiten.


----------



## Poulton (19. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Au Mann, du bist echt der Abschuss.


Bei seinen Posts kommt mir mittlerweile das in den Sinn:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdpbdAReqRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn er sich mit seiner Situation so abfindet, offensichtlich ja nicht.
> 
> Herr Tauber hat dieses Jahr in der Hinsicht ja was richtiges geschrieben, nur die meisten wollten das nicht hören.




Oh ja gute Idee, wir lassen die Pfleger streiken. Bitte nur dann bei Leuten die meinen, sie hätten es ja nicht besser verdient. Dann brauchen die Pfleger auch kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben.

Ehrlich, so viel Kurzsichtigkeit (von Moral will ich gar nicht reden), hab ich selten erlebt.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was passiert wenn die Rentner keine Rentenerhöhung bekommen?
Streiken die dann?


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und genau da haben wir es doch. Andere sollen den Pfleger an die Hand nehmen (der Staat, der Steuerzahler, Versicherungen) und ihn besser entlohnen. Der Pfleger ist für seine Situation selbst verantwortlich.
> 
> Genau das bedeutet ja Eigenverantwortlichkeit.


Das ist ja grade, als ob ich einem Blinden die Farbe erkläre...
Das mit der Behandlungsqualität und Patient und so, hast du völlig überlesen?
Dir ist offenkundig nicht klar, dass Pfleger ein sozial _*notwendiger*_ Beruf ist, oder?
Wirtschaftlich bringt er so gut wie nichts, aber es muss getan werden, wenn du im Krankenhaus liegst oder alt und pflegebedürftig wirst. 
Macht den Job keiner mehr: Viele, viele nicht-versorgbare Patienten...


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr keine minderqualifizierten ins Land zu lassen. Die machen den Job ja für nen Appel und nen Ei.
> 
> Wenn sich für den Hungerlohn keiner mehr hergibt (sprich das Angebot nicht mehr da ist), dann muss der Arbeitgeber den Lohn erhöhen.


Und wer ist in dem Fall der Arbeitgeber und woher bekommt der sein Geld?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Situation nicht gefällt, in 5 Tagen ist Wahl. Es gibt eine Partei die spricht sich massiv für den Nanny-Staat aus. Dann wähl die.


Aha, jeder der also nicht deiner Meinung und für mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit ist, der ist automatisch für eine Wohlfahrtspartei, ein Linskradikaler oder sonstwas...
Ich würde nur zu gern sehen, wenn du mal in eine Notaufnahme musst, die personaltechnisch völlig unterbesetzt ist oder mal alt und gebrechlich in einem Rollstuhl hockst...


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, was passiert wenn die Rentner keine Rentenerhöhung bekommen?
> Streiken die dann?



Nein die haben selbst Schuld an ihrer miesen Bezahlung und müssen sich halt einen besseren Job als den des Rentners suchen. 
Haben doch schließlich die Wahl.


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein die haben selbst Schuld an ihrer miesen Bezahlung und müssen sich halt einen besseren Job als den des Rentners suchen.
> Haben doch schließlich die Wahl.


Ich sag's immer wieder: Sozialvertragliches Fruhableben – Wikipedia


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wieder gehst du nur auf das ein was ich am Rande erwähne. Natürlich gibt es nicht nur Erben, oder was denkst du warum ich von gelegentlich spreche.
> Fakt ist aber auch, wer einmal einen guten Beruf mit ordentlichen Verdienst erreicht verschaft auch seinem Nachwuchs weit bessere Chancen das dieser später auch einen guten Job erreicht, eben wegen des weit besseren Einkommens, was eine gezieltere Förderung und bessere Bildung erlaubt! Chancen zementieren sich also in solchen Fällen und Aufstieg ist für Leute ohne gute Vorraussetzungen wesentlich schwieriger.
> F2P-Spiele sind dafür im Grunde das ideale Beispiel.
> Sicher kann jemand ohne Geld mit genug Zeit genauso gut werden und viel erreichen wie der der einen guten Job hat und entsprechend Geld, aber er muss viel mehr Zeit und Ausdauer dafür aufbringen als der der Geld hat, weil der der Geld hat die Abkürzung nehmen kann und sich die Ausdauer einfach einkaufen kann.
> Er muss sich nicht den schwierigeren und langwirigeren Grind antun und kann auf der Überholspur gleich an seiner guten Statistik arbeiten.



Das bestreite ich doch gar nicht, auch nicht, dass nicht alles perfekt läuft. Trotzdem wird hier ein Bild gezeichnet, als ob es unmöglich oder nahezu unmöglich wäre etwas zu erreichen. Und das stimmt nicht.




Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Oh ja gute Idee, wir lassen die Pfleger streiken. Bitte nur dann bei Leuten die meinen, sie hätten es ja nicht besser verdient. Dann brauchen die Pfleger auch kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben.



Wie wurden eigentlich die wichtigen Errungenschaften der Arbeiterschaft erreicht? Sitzkreis? Häkeln?



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ehrlich, so viel Kurzsichtigkeit (von Moral will ich gar nicht reden), hab ich selten erlebt.



Auch hier, wir leben im Kapitalismus. Der Markt kennt keine Moral.



Threshold schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, was passiert wenn die Rentner keine Rentenerhöhung bekommen? Streiken die dann?



Warum sollten sie nicht? Wenn die alle auf die Straße gehen, für ihre Forderungen kommt da schon eine Masse zusammen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist ja grade, als ob ich einem Blinden die Farbe erkläre...
> Das mit der Behandlungsqualität und Patient und so, hast du völlig überlesen?
> Dir ist offenkundig nicht klar, dass Pfleger ein sozial _*notwendiger*_ Beruf ist, oder?
> Wirtschaftlich bringt er so gut wie nichts, aber es muss getan werden, wenn du im Krankenhaus liegst oder alt und pflegebedürftig wirst.
> Macht den Job keiner mehr: Viele, viele nicht-versorgbare Patienten... Und wer ist in dem Fall der Arbeitgeber und woher bekommt der sein Geld?



Und solange es Leute gibt, die diesen Job weitermachen für einen Apfel und ein Ei, wird sich auch nichts ändern. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aha, jeder der also nicht deiner Meinung und für mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit ist, der ist automatisch für eine Wohlfahrtspartei, ein Linskradikaler oder sonstwas...



Wo auch immer ich in meinem Text von Linksradikal sprach. Ich gab dir lediglich den Tipp, dass wenn dir die jetzige Situation nicht gefällt (und so liest sich dein Text), dass du es mit deiner Stimme beeinflussen kannst. Das ist doch das tolle an einer Demokratie.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich würde nur zu gern sehen, wenn du mal in eine Notaufnahme musst, die völlig unterbelegt ist oder mal alt und gebrechlich in einem Rollstuhl hockst...



Achja, das typische Beispiel. Da geht die viel besungene Toleranz und der Humanismus hin, wenn einem die Meinung des gegenüber nicht gefällt 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein die haben selbst Schuld an ihrer miesen Bezahlung und müssen sich halt einen besseren Job als den des Rentners suchen.
> Haben doch schließlich die Wahl.



Auch ein Renter hatte (im Idealfall) ein Berufsleben. Sonst gibt es Mindestsicherung. Sterben muss hier keiner im Land.

Und auch für den Rentner gilt, wenn ihm das derzeitige Politikangebot nicht gefällt, kann er die Regierung abwählen und durch eine andere ersetzen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr keine minderqualifizierten ins Land zu lassen. Die machen den Job ja für nen Appel und nen Ei.
> 
> Wenn sich für den Hungerlohn keiner mehr hergibt (sprich das Angebot nicht mehr da ist), dann muss der Arbeitgeber den Lohn erhöhen.
> 
> Wenn dir die Situation nicht gefällt, in 5 Tagen ist Wahl. Es gibt eine Partei die spricht sich massiv für den Nanny-Staat aus. Dann wähl die.




Genau, der Job wird so schlecht bezahlt (trotz Überangebot an Arbeitsstellen), weil der böse Ausländer ja den Job so billig macht.  Blöd nur, dass man jetzt versucht ausländische Kräfte anzuwerben, weil keiner mehr den Job machen will. Sie handeln also nach deiner Aussage richtig. Die Löhne werden übrigens trotzdem nicht erhöht.

Gut, du wirst wohl auch im Heim landen, aber dich wird das ganze ja nicht betreffen weil? Meinst du mit deinen 2000 netto bekommst du ein besseres Heim? Das reicht nicht mal für die normalen Kosten, da dürfen deine Verwandten drauf zahlen. Und du bekommst 150 € Taschengeld. Und wenn du dort genau so rumtönst wie hier, wirst du dort ein nettes Leben haben.

Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück und deine Verwandten helfen dir, aber du ja Egoismus predigst (und übersiehst, das wir immer noch eine Solidargemeinschaft sind), werden die wohl nicht ihre Freizeit opfern, um dir zu helfen. Die Zuschüsse für die häusliche Pflege decken gerade mal den Aufwand.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Genau, der Job wird so schlecht bezahlt (trotz Überangebot an Arbeitsstellen), weil der böse Ausländer ja den Job so billig macht.  Blöd nur, dass man jetzt versucht ausländische Kräfte anzuwerben, weil keiner mehr den Job machen will. Sie handeln also nach deiner Aussage richtig. Die Löhne werden übrigens trotzdem nicht erhöht.



Klar, weil man den Markt mit billigen Arbeitskräften flutet. Dann muss man solange weitermachen, bis die Bezahlung erhöht wird. Irgendwann geht sonst der Betrieb pleite, wenn er niemanden findet.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Gut, du wirst wohl auch im Heim landen, aber dich wird das ganze ja nicht betreffen weil? Meinst du mit deinen 2000 netto bekommst du ein besseres Heim? Das reicht nicht mal für die normalen Kosten, da dürfen deine Verwandten drauf zahlen. Und du bekommst 150 € Taschengeld. Und wenn du dort genau so rumtönst wie hier, wirst du dort ein nettes Leben haben.
> 
> Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück und deine Verwandten helfen dir, aber du ja Egoismus predigst (und übersiehst, das wir immer noch eine Solidargemeinschaft sind), werden die wohl nicht ihre Freizeit opfern, um dir zu helfen. Die Zuschüsse für die häusliche Pflege decken gerade mal den Aufwand.



Und dann ist das ganze (wie ich ja schon die ganze Zeit sage), ja wohl mein Problem. Also was kümmert es dich?


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie wurden eigentlich die wichtigen Errungenschaften der Arbeiterschaft erreicht? Sitzkreis? Häkeln?
> 
> Auch hier, wir leben im Kapitalismus. Der Markt kennt keine Moral.



Unter anderen, dass Streikbrecher oder unsolidarische Arbeitskollegen eine aufs Maul bekommen haben. Und auch sonst durch viel Gewalt und Blutzoll. 

Tja noch leben wir in einer Solidargemeinschaft. Wir können es natürlich auch machen wie andere Länder. Zum Beispiel Somalia. Das ist wirklicher Kapitalismus. Der Markt regelt alles. Keine Regierung die sich einmischt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und dann ist das ganze (wie ich ja schon die ganze Zeit sage), ja wohl mein Problem. Also was kümmert es dich?



Weil du dann garantiert noch im Forum rumjammern wirst.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wir können es natürlich auch machen wie andere Länder. Zum Beispiel Somalia. Das ist wirklicher Kapitalismus. Der Markt regelt alles. Keine Regierung die sich einmischt.



Stimmt und wenn Kaaruzo dir da auf den Sack gehen täte könntest du es einfach mit einer AK-47 vom Markt unfriedlich regeln.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Unter anderen, dass Streikbrecher oder unsolidarische Arbeitskollegen eine aufs Maul bekommen haben. Und auch sonst durch viel Gewalt und Blutzoll.



Tja unsere Demokratie haben wir auf den gleichen Weg (also Gewalt und Blutzoll) bekommen. Auch viele andere positive Effekte wurden so errungen. Wenn du der Meinung bist, es geht nicht über die Wahlurne, dann organisiere einen richtigen Arbeitskampf. Mit Betonung auf Kampf.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Tja noch leben wir in einer Solidargemeinschaft. Wir können es natürlich auch machen wie andere Länder. Zum Beispiel Somalia. Das ist wirklicher Kapitalismus. Der Markt regelt alles. Keine Regierung die sich einmischt.



Aber ich lebe in Extremen 

Es gibt also zwischen Somalia und Deutschland also keine anderen Beispiele? Gut zu wissen   



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Weil du dann garantiert noch im Forum rumjammern wirst.



Kannst ja wenn es soweit ist, hier mal nen Blick reinwerfen 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt und wenn Kaaruzo dir da auf den Sack gehen täte könntest du es einfach mit einer AK-47 vom Markt unfriedlich regeln.



Natürliche Auslese


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und solange es Leute gibt, die diesen Job weitermachen für einen Apfel und ein Ei, wird sich auch nichts ändern.


...und was sollen diese Leute deiner Meinung nach machen? Streiken? Wer kümmert sich dann um die pflegebedürftigen Patienten?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo auch immer ich in meinem Text von Linksradikal sprach. Ich gab dir lediglich den Tipp, dass wenn dir die jetzige Situation nicht gefällt (und so liest sich dein Text), dass du es mit deiner Stimme beeinflussen kannst. Das ist doch das tolle an einer Demokratie.


Das hat mit der Beschreibung des momentanten Problems was zu tun?
Ich dachte, in diesem Thread (deinem Thread übrigens) ginge es darum, die anstehende Wahl zu diskutieren. Das bedeutet. u.U. auf Missstände hinzuweisen. Nichts anderes wird hier doch gemacht.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achja, das typische Beispiel. Da geht die viel besungene Toleranz und der Humanismus hin, wenn einem die Meinung des gegenüber nicht gefällt


Was ist an dem Beispiel falsch?
War nur zur Verdeutlichung, wie der unterbezahlte Sozialberuf auch in diesem Berufsfeld nicht tätige Arbeitnehmer negativ treffen kann. Oder besser gesagt, schon längst trifft, sieht man sich mal an, was in deutschen Krankenhäusern und Pflegeheimen so abgeht...


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und was sollen diese Leute deiner Meinung nach machen? Streiken? Wer kümmert sich dann um die pflegebedürftigen Patienten?



Ein Streik der nicht wehtut, erreicht auch nichts.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das hat mit der Beschreibung des momentanten Problems was zu tun?
> Ich dachte, in diesem Thread (deinem Thread übrigens) ginge es darum, die anstehende Wahl zu diskutieren. Das bedeutet. u.U. auf Missstände hinzuweisen. Nichts anderes wird hier doch gemacht.



Und diese Missstände kann man beheben. Z.B. in dem eine Partei wählt, die für eine andere Politik steht.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein Streik der nicht wehtut, erreicht auch nichts.



Also jetzt doch mehr Krawalle wie bei G20 in Hamburg?


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. September 2017)

Gut. Sag Bescheid, wenn du dann mal im KH bist, dann streiken wir. Aber dann nicht meckern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also jetzt doch mehr Krawalle wie bei G20 in Hamburg?



Wo auch immer ich davon sprach. Aber lustig, was soll alles interpretiert wird.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Gut. Sag Bescheid, wenn du dann mal im KH bist, dann streiken wir. Aber dann nicht meckern.



Klar, gibts mit deine Nummer? Ich ruf dann durch.


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2017)

Dir ist nicht in den Sinn gekommen, dass nicht jeder einen Beruf ausschließlich des Geldes wegen annimmt? (sind hier ja schließlich nicht beim Fußball)

Pfleger tragen eine soziale Verantwortung. Sie üben diesen Beruf i.d.R. aus, weil sie anderen helfen wollen (gibt vielleicht ein paar Idioten, die das aus Selbstereicherung oder Narzissmus betreiben, siehe Nils H.). Wenn sie jetzt streiken, lassen sie ihre Patienten im Stich. Und das sind keine Fahrgäste Öffentlicher Verkehrsmittel, die man gerne mal im Regen stehen lassen kann.
Das kann dann auch rechtliche Konsequenzen haben, nämlich wenn Patienten sterben.

Das würde in der Öffentlichkeit auch kein gutes Licht auf diese Arbeitnehmer werfen, in einer Welt, in der Pfleger, Rettungskräfte und sonstige soziale Berufe offenbar ohnehin kein allzu hohes Ansehen mehr genießen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. September 2017)

Eine PM reicht doch.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Übrigens mal am Rande, das Landgericht Berlin hat die Mietpreisbremse als verfassungswidrig einkassiert:

Berliner Landgericht: Mietpreisbremse ist verfassungswidrig

Begründung grob, sie ist behandelt Vermieter ungleich und bevorteilt jene Vermieter in Städten mit hoher Miete, wie München.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dir ist nicht in den Sinn gekommen, dass nicht jeder einen Beruf ausschließlich des Geldes wegen annimmt? (sind hier ja schließlich nicht beim Fußball)



Na umso besser. Dann muss man sich ja auch nicht übers Geld beschweren 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Pfleger tragen eine soziale Verantwortung. Sie üben diesen Beruf i.d.R. aus, weil sie anderen helfen wollen (gibt vielleicht ein paar Idioten, die das aus Selbstereicherung oder Narzissmus betreiben, siehe Nils H.). Wenn sie jetzt streiken, lassen sie ihre Patienten im Stich. Und das sind keine Fahrgäste Öffentlicher Verkehrsmittel, die man gerne mal im Regen stehen lassen kann.
> Das kann dann auch rechtliche Konsequenzen haben, nämlich wenn Patienten sterben.
> 
> Das würde in der Öffentlichkeit auch kein gutes Licht auf diese Arbeitnehmer werfen, in einer Welt, in der Pfleger, Rettungskräfte und sonstige soziale Berufe offenbar ohnehin kein allzu hohes Ansehen mehr genießen.



4.000 Pfleger legen Arbeit nieder: Warum die Charite-Mitarbeiter wirklich streiken | Berliner-Kurier.de



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Eine PM reicht doch.



Oki, doki 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Übrigens mal am Rande, das Landgericht Berlin hat die Mietpreisbremse als verfassungswidrig einkassiert:
> 
> Berliner Landgericht: Mietpreisbremse ist verfassungswidrig
> 
> Begründung grob, sie ist behandelt Vermieter ungleich und bevorteilt jene Vermieter in Städten mit hoher Miete, wie München.



Schöne Sache, Vermieter sind in diesem Land sowieso viel zu schlecht gestellt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. September 2017)

Oh dann sollen die armen Vermieter was ordentliches lernen. Oder streiken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Wen soll der Vermietern denn bestreiken?

Aber einmal mehr zeigt sich, dass Leute, die ein wirtschaftliches Risiko eingehen und was leisten, hier verachtet werden.


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na umso besser. Dann muss man sich ja auch nicht übers Geld beschweren


Was denkst du wohl ist der Hauptgrund, warum sich Pflegekräfte diesen Beruf ausgesucht haben?
Weil es eben Leute gibt, die anderen gerne helfen wollen. Sowas kann man natürlich auch ehrenamtlich machen. Was aber nicht in jedem Fall geht, den Alten- oder Krankenpfleger ist ein Fulltime-Job. Das muss bezahlt werden und es gibt nunmal kein Argument, das dafür spricht, solche Leute an der Armutsgrenze kratzen zu lassen.
Deine Polemik kannst du dir also gleich mal abschminken.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 4.000 Pfleger legen Arbeit nieder: Warum die Charite-Mitarbeiter wirklich streiken | Berliner-Kurier.de


Dann will ich mal sehen was passiert, wenn das Personal einer Notaufnahme streikt. Die werden nie wieder irgendwo eine Anstellung finden.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wen soll der Vermietern denn bestreiken?
> 
> Aber einmal mehr zeigt sich, dass Leute, die ein wirtschaftliches Risiko eingehen und was leisten, hier verachtet werden.


Die Vermieter in München wollen ihre Wohnungen zunehmend an reiche Bonzen vermieten. Ist ja grundsätlich o.K. Aber nicht auf Kosten von Niedrig- oder auch Durchschnittslöhner, die sich in der Stadt bald keine Wohnung mehr leisten können und Kündigungen einfach hinnehmen müsen (siehe das mit dem Eigenbedarf).
Der Staat hat ihnen allen Gefallen dafür getan, als er Sozialbauten abgestoßen hat. Und hat es auch mit weiteren Zugenständnissen schon getan.  
Wo bitte geht's den Vermietern also so furchtbar schlecht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was denkst du wohl ist der Hauptgrund, warum sich Pflegekräfte diesen Beruf ausgesucht haben?
> Weil es eben Leute gibt, die anderen gerne helfen wollen. Sowas kann man natürlich auch ehrenamtlich machen. Was aber nicht in jedem Fall geht, den Alten- oder Krankenpfleger ist ein Fulltime-Job. Das muss bezahlt werden und es gibt nunmal kein Argument, das dafür spricht, solche Leute an der Armutsgrenze kratzen zu lassen.



Es wird bezahlt. Und hungern muss auch keiner im Altern. Sind halt nur keine großen Sprünge drin 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Deine Polemik kannst du dir also gleich mal abschminken.



Ach, aber das Bild, das hier einige von unserem Land zeichnen, ist natürlich keine Polemik? Überall die bösen, bösen Reichen, die den armen, kleinen Mann bis aufs letzte Hemd ausnehmen.

Und dann in der Signatur die neusten Elektroprodukte haben. Joa, passt 

Hier müssen sich ja einige für ihren Lebensstandard derart schämen, so wie hier ein verbaler Ablasshandel betrieben wird. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal sehen was passiert, wenn das Personal einer Notaufnahme streikt. Die werden nie wieder irgendwo eine Anstellung finden.



Ach, da mache Pfleger mal was, das es ihnen besser geht und das ist auch nicht richtig?


----------



## blautemple (19. September 2017)

Wenn die Mitarbeiter in der Notaufnahme streiken gibt es nunmal Tote, aber das ist dir ja wahrscheinlich eh egal. Ich was müssen Menschen sich auch verletzen oder erkranken. Sowas dämliches 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wen soll der Vermietern denn bestreiken?
> 
> Aber einmal mehr zeigt sich, dass Leute, die ein wirtschaftliches Risiko eingehen und was leisten, hier verachtet werden.




Ich hab nur deine Aussagen benutzt.  Und ja, ist Schade wenn Leute was leisten verachtet werden, weil ihre Leistung nicht gut genug bezahlt wird.


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es wird bezahlt. Und hungern muss auch keiner im Altern. Sind halt nur keine großen Sprünge drin


Es wird _schlecht_ bezahlt. 
So schlecht, dass die Kinder von Paaren, die beide in einem Pflegeberuf arbeiten, häufig direkt von der Armut bedroht sind. Dank immer steigender Kosten für Miete, Versicherungen, Energie... Nochmal; geht das so weiter, wollen immer weniger den Job machen und es gibt Versorgungsdefizite, die jetzt schon real sind.
Stress und Überarbeitung betreffen immer häufiger Pflegepersonal, allen voran wegen der vielen Überstunden. Darunter haben auch die Patienten zu leiden. Also jetzt zum dritten Mal, sowas kann somit indirekt auch _dich_ negativ treffen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach, aber das Bild, das hier einige von unserem Land zeichnen, ist natürlich keine Polemik? Überall die bösen, bösen Reichen, die den armen, kleinen Mann bis aufs letzte Hemd ausnehmen.


Was ist an dem Bild denn so falsch?
Ich bringe nochmal das Beispiel mit Hoeneß' und Tönnies' Fleischfabriken.
Die Arbeiter die dort am Fließband stehen sortieren mehr als 10 Stunden am Tag Fleischstücke und beinen Schenkel aus. In Akkordzeit. Wie die Verrückten. Mit über 50 wird sich das körperlich bei denen bemerkbar machen und die werden kaum noch einen vernünftigen Job ausüben können. 
Früher waren diese Arbeiter immerhin Spitzenverdiener. 
Heute kriegt man dafür einen Hungerlohn, deswegen machen es so viele Gastarbeiter aus Rumänien, Polen, Ungarn...
Selbigs bei Amazon, ein amerikanischer Großkonzern, für den europäische Arbeitnehmergesetze offenbar nicht gelten. Wären die Jobs dort besser bezahlt und/oder mit besseren Konditionen ausgestattet, würden es mehr Deutsche machen, stattdessen arbeiten auch da mehr Ausländer, die häufig kaum ein Wort deutsch sprechen.

Hättest du so einen gern als Pflegekraft?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und dann in der Signatur die neusten Elektroprodukte haben. Joa, passt


Ich habe seit glaub' ich 6 Jahren kein Elektronikprodukt mehr in meiner Signatur.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach, da mache Pfleger mal was, das es ihnen besser geht und das ist auch nicht richtig?


Wenn sich unsere Politiker mal ansehen würden, was verschiedene Arbeitnehmer so alles verdienen und was für Ausgaben in DE fällig sind, dann wären Streiks doch gar nicht notwendig.
Nur Begriffe wie Altersarmut kennt kein Politiker, die machen schön Politik für die Wirtschaft und lassen sich dann für Beraterverträge saftig entlöhnen. Siehe Kohl. Schröder. Fischer (Ex-Grünen-Politiker bei einer Ölfirma, wer findet das Paradoxon). Steinbrück. Stoiber. Profalla. usw. usf...


----------



## Tengri86 (20. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es wird _schlecht_ bezahlt.
> So schlecht, dass die Kinder von Paaren, die beide in einem Pflegeberuf arbeiten, häufig direkt von der Armut bedroht sind. Dank immer steigender Kosten für Miete, Versicherungen, Energie... Nochmal; geht das so weiter, wollen immer weniger den Job machen und es gibt Versorgungsdefizite, die jetzt schon real sind.
> Stress und Überarbeitung betreffen immer häufiger Pflegepersonal, allen voran wegen der vielen Überstunden. Darunter haben auch die Patienten zu leiden. Also jetzt zum dritten Mal, sowas kann somit indirekt auch _dich_ negativ treffen.
> 
> ...



Muss aber sagen..das ich schon mit welchen aus 
Albanien(Sogar Männer)afrika, sogar auch syrer(eher praktikant) gearbeitet habe 
und die haben ihre arbeit sehr ordentlich und gewissenhaft gemacht.


Aus Rumänien sieht man jetzt auch viel und ohne die Leute aus Osteuropa..wäre schon hölle auf erden 

Eines Tages werden uns diese länder sowieso verfluchen..weil wir ihre Junge Pflegekräfte klauen.


----------



## Rolk (20. September 2017)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob das Thema Pflege nach den Wahlen wieder genau so schnell in der Versenkung verschwindet wie es jetzt noch schnell hervor geholt wurde. Vermutlich schon.


----------



## aloha84 (20. September 2017)

Bei der Kritik über Amazon gehe ich nicht wirklich mit.
Die sind für ihren Job gut bezahlt und haben einen sicheren Job, das will schon was heißen.
Das Amazon ihnen kein Geld nach Tarif des Einzelhandels zahlt ist vollkommen nachvollziehbar......weil 99,99999% der Mitarbeiter bei Amazon eben keine Einzelhandelskaufleute sind --> sondern Lagerarbeiter, Und deshalb werden sie wie andere Logistikarbeiter bezahlt, und das gar nicht mal schlecht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wenn die Mitarbeiter in der Notaufnahme streiken gibt es nunmal Tote, aber das ist dir ja wahrscheinlich eh egal. Ich was müssen Menschen sich auch verletzen oder erkranken. Sowas dämliches



Arbeitskampf An Berliner Charite: 
Pfleger starten Streik – Halfte der OPs abgesagt

Da machen Pfleger also was, um ihre Situation zu verbessern und das ist dir auch nicht Recht?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es wird _schlecht_ bezahlt.
> So schlecht, dass die Kinder von Paaren, die beide in einem Pflegeberuf arbeiten, häufig direkt von der Armut bedroht sind. Dank immer steigender Kosten für Miete, Versicherungen, Energie... Nochmal; geht das so weiter, wollen immer weniger den Job machen und es gibt Versorgungsdefizite, die jetzt schon real sind.



Ist ja auch richtig, dass unter den Umständen immer weniger den Job machen wollen. Wenn die Arbeitgeber wieder Leute dafür finden wollen, müssen sie die ordentlich bezahlen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ist an dem Bild denn so falsch?
> Ich bringe nochmal das Beispiel mit Hoeneß' und Tönnies' Fleischfabriken.
> Die Arbeiter die dort am Fließband stehen sortieren mehr als 10 Stunden am Tag Fleischstücke und beinen Schenkel aus. In Akkordzeit. Wie die Verrückten. Mit über 50 wird sich das körperlich bei denen bemerkbar machen und die werden kaum noch einen vernünftigen Job ausüben können.
> Früher waren diese Arbeiter immerhin Spitzenverdiener.
> ...



Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn das Angebot (schlecht bezahlter Job) natürlich immer mieser wird, dann werden natürlich auch immer weniger Leute dafür finden. 

Und die sogenannten Flüchtlinge sind dann natürlich willkommen. Damit kann man den Arbeitskampf der Deutschen schön unterbinden. Findet sich ja jemand, der für das miese Geld den Job macht. Ein Grund mehr, die Grenzen dicht zu machen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe seit glaub' ich 6 Jahren kein Elektronikprodukt mehr in meiner Signatur.



Ich hätte es wohl wie bei Plutoniumsulfat schreiben müssen. Damit bist nicht konkret du gemeint. Sondern die Leute, die hier einen auf Moralapostel machen (Ressourcen, Nachhaltigkeit etc.) und dann in ihrer Signatur das neuste, vom neuen haben.

Ist halt arg unglaubwürdig. Aber es ist ja auch soviel leichter, über die „böse“ Wirtschaft und ihre Vorstände zu schimpfen, als bei sich selbst anzufangen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn sich unsere Politiker mal ansehen würden, was verschiedene Arbeitnehmer so alles verdienen und was für Ausgaben in DE fällig sind, dann wären Streiks doch gar nicht notwendig.



Unsere Politiker sind nicht der Arbeitgeber. In Deutschland herrscht Vertragsfreiheit. 

Dazu gehört auch das Mittel des Streiks. Aber wenn sich dann jemand dieses Mittels bedient, ist es dem Deutschen ja auch nicht Recht. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nur Begriffe wie Altersarmut kennt kein Politiker, die machen schön Politik für die Wirtschaft und lassen sich dann für Beraterverträge saftig entlöhnen. Siehe Kohl. Schröder. Fischer (Ex-Grünen-Politiker bei einer Ölfirma, wer findet das Paradoxon). Steinbrück. Stoiber. Profalla. usw. usf...



Diese Leute wurden ja nicht durch Gottes Gnaden in ihre Ämter gesetzt, sondern durch freie Wahlen. Wenn man solche Leute nicht an den Schaltern der Macht haben will, anders wählen.

PS: Auch wenn es nur ein Randthema ist, hier eine Übersicht der Parteien zum Thema Legalisierung von Cannabis:

#CheckdieWahl: Cannabis legalisieren oder nicht – das fordern die Parteien - WELT


----------



## Poulton (20. September 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> weil 99,99999% der Mitarbeiter bei Amazon eben keine Einzelhandelskaufleute sind --> sondern Lagerarbeiter


Der Tarifvertrag den Verdi für die Mitarbeiter von Amazon will, ist für Einzel- und Versandhandel. Denn Amazon ist nunmal ein Versandhandel und kein Logistikunternehmen ("Postdienste, Speditionen und Logistik", wie der Tarifvertrag dazu heißt).


----------



## aloha84 (20. September 2017)

Die Tätigkeit der Mitarbeiter entspricht trotzdem denen eines Logistikarbeiters, also lagern und verpacken.
Nicht falsch verstehen, mir ist die Motivation von Verdi durch aus plausibel.
Was aber auch oft verschwiegen wird ist, dass Amazon z.T.: mehr bezahlt als der Versandhandel.


----------



## Verminaard (20. September 2017)

Mit dieser ganzen Verdi-Amazon-Geschichte waer ich bisschen vorsichtiger.
Genauso mit der Motivation von Verdi.
Amazon kennt jeder, mit Amazon kann man schoen im Gespraech bleiben. Egal ob Amazon was Schlechtes oder Gutes macht.
Ich glaube nicht das sich Verdi unbedingt immer fuer sinnvolle Loesungen einsetzt.
Und setzt sich Verdi ueberhaupt fuer alle Mitglieder so vehement wie fuer die Amazonmitarbeiter ein?


----------



## Poulton (20. September 2017)

Amazon war und ist vorallem ein Paradebeispiel für ein Unternehmen, welches im großen Maßstab international Union Busting betreibt. Das erklärt auch die Motivation von Verdi, Amazon in regelmäßigen Abständen zu bestreiken.


----------



## Grestorn (20. September 2017)

Poulton, ich bin kein Freund vom Geschätsgebaren von Amazon - aber schwarz oder weiß ist die Sache hier nicht. Tatsächlich spricht viel für beide Standpunkte.


----------



## Gripschi (20. September 2017)

Thema Vermieter.

Private Einzel Personen sind wirklich im Nachteil.

Einer der Gründe weshalb meine Eltern ihr Mietshaus verkauften. Es deckte gerade so die Kosten.

Aber der Streß teils, kaputtes Bad, Auslegeware hinüber. Löcher in Wänden.

Oft hat man keine Handhabe was zu fordern. Am Ende macht es der Mieter oft eh nicht. Wenn doch kann man es besser selbst machen.

Hast du dann noch Mimiis die sofort die Miete kürzen wenn die Heizung 1 Tag Defekt ist, oder wenn der Sat Empfang nicht geht. (Kabel Deutschland Techniker seine Schuld).

Die Renerei wenn Leute sich nicht ummelden.

Achja du hast als Vermieter und Eigentümer kein Recht zu erfahren wer den dort offiziell gemeldet ist.

Das heißt du darfst Müll zahlen für Leute die wo andres wohnen.

Am Ende haben wir die Auskunft zwar bekommen aber nur mit Druck das wir sonst beim Amtsgericht eine offizielle Akteneinsicht und Prüfung erwirken.

Oder Erwirke eine Räumungsklage wegen Mietschulden. Der Betroffene tat erst der gleichen als wir den Titel bereits hatten.

Dann war es aber schon zu spät, wir haben uns zwar "geeinigt" aber toll war es nicht.

Der Geldausfall war da, es wurde zwar abbezahlt aber trotzdem.


Also ich sehe da durchaus Verbesserungspotenzial.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2017)

Ich vermiete auch ein Haus.
Ich habe keine Probleme mit meinen Vermietern. Alles sehr nette Leute.
Die machen auch nichts kaputt oder so. Und wenn mal was defekt ist -- letztens war der Abfluss verstopft -- repariere ich das und gut.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Thema Vermieter.
> 
> Private Einzel Personen sind wirklich im Nachteil.
> 
> ...



So schauts aus. Und wenn man dem Vermieter dann auch noch mit einer Maßnahme wie der Mietrpreisbremse jede Chance auf vernünftigen Profit nimmt, ist es klar, dass der Wohnraum knapper wird.

Warum soll ich mir den ganzen Stress machen, der mit Vermietung verbunden ist, wenn du am Ende a) der Buhmann für alles bist und b) dabei nicht mal mehr was rumkommt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich vermiete auch ein Haus.
> Ich habe keine Probleme mit meinen Vermietern. Alles sehr nette Leute.
> Die machen auch nichts kaputt oder so. Und wenn mal was defekt ist -- letztens war der Abfluss verstopft -- repariere ich das und gut.



Du "böser" Kapitalist, du 

Aber was machst du, wenn du mal nicht nette Leute hast?


----------



## Verminaard (20. September 2017)

Der Spagat zwischen den Vermietern so viel Rechte einzuraeumen, das er keine Nachteile hat und das er Mieter nicht uebern Tisch zieht ist leider nicht so einfach.
Das Problem hier ist der Mensch an sich. Es gibt genug die andere Uebervorteilen wollen, und glauben das sie es einfach durchziehen koennnen. In Deutschland gelingt das wohl oft genug.

Hier muss ein Hebel angesetzt werden. Kann zweifelsfrei ein Fehlverhalten festgestellt werden, muss eine sehr zeitnahe Richtigstellung ohne ewige Fristen und Gegenklagen/Gutachten/Whatever möglich sein.

Ansonsten wirds immer diese Faelle von Mietern geben, die einfach nicht geeignet sind, das man ihnen fremdes Eigentum ueberlaesst.
Aber genauso Vermieter, die meinen die duerfen Mieter mit ihrer Anwesenheit in kurzen Abstaenden belaestigen, unmoegliche Forderungen stellen oder "Eigenbedarf" anmelden nur um teurer wiederzuvermieten.

Empfindliche zeitnahe Strafen fuer Ar.sch.lochverhalten!


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du "böser" Kapitalist, du



Ich weiß. Ich geißel mich auch täglich für meine Gier. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber was machst du, wenn du mal nicht nette Leute hast?



Noch nie gehabt.
Schaut ihr eure zukünftigen Mieter nie an oder redet mal mit denen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Der Spagat zwischen den Vermietern so viel Rechte einzuraeumen, das er keine Nachteile hat und das er Mieter nicht uebern Tisch zieht ist leider nicht so einfach.
> Das Problem hier ist der Mensch an sich. Es gibt genug die andere Uebervorteilen wollen, und glauben das sie es einfach durchziehen koennnen. In Deutschland gelingt das wohl oft genug.
> 
> Hier muss ein Hebel angesetzt werden. Kann zweifelsfrei ein Fehlverhalten festgestellt werden, muss eine sehr zeitnahe Richtigstellung ohne ewige Fristen und Gegenklagen/Gutachten/Whatever möglich sein.
> ...



Klar, eine vernünftige Balance zwischen die zwei Parteien zu finden, ist schwierig. 

Allerdings ist es ja der Vermieter, der (meiner Meinung nach) das höhere wirtschaftliche Risiko eingeht (er überlässt einem Fremden sein Eigentum, bleibt im Zweifel auf den Kosten sitzen, muss viel Geld, Zeit und Stress in Kauf nehmen, um einen Mietnomanden aus dem Haus zu bekommen).

Und dafür soll (und muss) der Vermieter auch Profit machen dürfen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Ich geißel mich auch täglich für meine Gier.



Das will ich auch hoffen 



Threshold schrieb:


> Noch nie gehabt.
> Schaut ihr eure zukünftigen Mieter nie an oder redet mal mit denen?



Ich vermiete (noch) nicht. Allerdings habe ich von Bekannten gehört, dass sie schon Probleme hatten. Klar, spricht jeder vorab mit zukünftigen Mietern und man kann über viele Mittel (persönliches Gespräch, Schufa, Auskunft letzter Vermieter usw.) viel vorab aussortieren. 

Aber am Ende des Tages kannst du nicht in die Köpfe der Leute reingucken. Und dann kann auch der (am Anfang) seriöseste Mieter ein Mietnomade sein.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2017)

Klar kann er mit damit verdienen.
Trotzdem muss auch der Mieter seine Rechte haben. Dass man auf das Eigentum anderer aufpassen und es mit Respekt behandeln muss, ist doch völlig logisch.
Und wenn darunter welche sind, die das nicht schaffen, müssen sie eben wieder ausziehen.
Aber ich würde doch nie pauschalisieren.
Und wenn du eine allein erziehende Mutter hast, die mit 3 Kindern einzieht, darfst du dich nicht wundern, wenn es eben etwas lauter wird.
Passt dir das nicht. gibst du die Wohnung jemand anderen. 

schlimm finde ich aber, dass gerade der Staat seine ganzen Sozialwohnungen verscherbelt hat, um schnell Knete zu machen und dass diese ehemaligen Sozialwohnungen jetzt für Leute mit geringem Einkommen kaum noch zu finanzieren sind.


----------



## Verminaard (20. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und dafür soll (und muss) der Vermieter auch Profit machen dürfen.



Und auch hier muss der Anbieter ein vernuenftiges Produkt liefern und nicht nur auf den (schnellen) Profit aus sein.
Wenn man im Netz schaut, gibts wohl genug Vermieter (ich habe beim schnellen Ueberfliegen nur was von Gesellschaften usw. gelesen, kaum von Privatvermietern) die die Wohnungsknappheit in manchen Gebieten schamlos ausnutzen.
Dubiose Zeitvertraege aus denen man nicht frueher rauskommt, Einbehalten der Kaution weil es immer Maengel gibt etc.


----------



## Grestorn (20. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schaut ihr eure zukünftigen Mieter nie an oder redet mal mit denen?



Wenn das alle konsequent machen, würde eine bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppe gar keine Wohnungen mehr finden. Und damit meine ich explizit nicht nur die Menschen, gegen die man auf Grund ihrer Optik Vorbehalte hat. 

Im Prinzip ist das nichts anderes als der vor einigen Seiten besprochene Rassismus (egal wie man ihn nennt). Ich kann das zwar verstehen, dass man das bei seinem eigenen Hab und Gut so handhabt, aber ich hab echt Bauchschmerzen damit.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn das alle konsequent machen, würde eine bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppe gar keine Wohnungen mehr finden. Und damit meine ich explizit nicht nur die Menschen, gegen die man auf Grund ihrer Optik Vorbehalte hat.
> 
> Im Prinzip ist das nichts anderes als der vor einigen Seiten besprochene Rassismus (egal wie man ihn nennt). Ich kann das zwar verstehen, dass man das bei seinem eigenen Hab und Gut so handhabt, aber ich hab echt Bauchschmerzen damit.



Ernsthaft?
Du unterstellst also jedem, der mit seinen zukünftigen Mietern mal reden will, Rassismus?
Starkes Stück. 
Meine Mieter haben übrigens Migrationshintergrund. Nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar kann er mit damit verdienen.
> Trotzdem muss auch der Mieter seine Rechte haben. Dass man auf das Eigentum anderer aufpassen und es mit Respekt behandeln muss, ist doch völlig logisch. Und wenn darunter welche sind, die das nicht schaffen, müssen sie eben wieder ausziehen.
> Aber ich würde doch nie pauschalisieren.



Natürlich soll ein Mieter nicht rechtlos sein. Sofern er seinen Pflichten vertragsgemäß nachkommt, soll er natürlich nicht von heute auf morgen auf die Straße gesetzt werden können, sondern Sicherheit haben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn du eine allein erziehende Mutter hast, die mit 3 Kindern einzieht, darfst du dich nicht wundern, wenn es eben etwas lauter wird.
> Passt dir das nicht. gibst du die Wohnung jemand anderen.



Aber da fängt es schon an. Wenn ich per se nicht an Alleinerziehende vermiete, kann es passieren, dass ich Probleme bekommen, wegen des AGG.

Es soll ja (was man so in Vermieterforen so liest) auch nicht wenige Vermieter geben, die z.B. nicht an Rechtsanwälte vermieten. Da kannst du dich schnell in Teufels Küche begeben. 



Threshold schrieb:


> schlimm finde ich aber, dass gerade der Staat seine ganzen Sozialwohnungen verscherbelt hat, um schnell Knete zu machen und dass diese ehemaligen Sozialwohnungen jetzt für Leute mit geringem Einkommen kaum noch zu finanzieren sind.



Kommt auch auf den Ort an. Ich wohne auch nicht in Blankenese oder der Hafencity in Hamburg. Es gibt halt keinen Anspruch darauf, in jedem Stadtteil zu wohnen. Dann muss man halt in die günstigeren Stadtteile ziehen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Und auch hier muss der Anbieter ein vernuenftiges Produkt liefern und nicht nur auf den (schnellen) Profit aus sein.
> Wenn man im Netz schaut, gibts wohl genug Vermieter (ich habe beim schnellen Ueberfliegen nur was von Gesellschaften usw. gelesen, kaum von Privatvermietern) die die Wohnungsknappheit in manchen Gebieten schamlos ausnutzen.
> Dubiose Zeitvertraege aus denen man nicht frueher rauskommt, Einbehalten der Kaution weil es immer Maengel gibt etc.



Klar, gerade in Städte wo die Nachfrage massiv das Angebot übersteigt, wirst du immer schwarze Schafe haben. Ich als Hamburger kann dir das sofort zu 100% bestätigen.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. September 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt ob das Thema Pflege nach den Wahlen wieder genau so schnell in der Versenkung verschwindet wie es jetzt noch schnell hervor geholt wurde. Vermutlich schon.



Fürchte ich auch und daran ist auch die Bevölkerung selbst mitschuld.

Die interessieren sich mehr um andere Dinge.

Und wollen selbst möglich alles billig haben 

Dann muss ich wie 3 Leute arbeiten.


----------



## Grestorn (20. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> Du unterstellst also jedem, der mit seinen zukünftigen Mietern mal reden will, Rassismus?
> Starkes Stück.
> Meine Mieter haben übrigens Migrationshintergrund. Nur mal so am Rande.



Du hast gar nicht verstanden, was ich schrieb, sondern feuerst gleich mal aus allen Rohren los. Schade.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. September 2017)

Glaub grestorn meinte auch was anderes


----------



## blautemple (20. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> Du unterstellst also jedem, der mit seinen zukünftigen Mietern mal reden will, Rassismus?
> Starkes Stück.
> Meine Mieter haben übrigens Migrationshintergrund. Nur mal so am Rande.



Naja Rassismus geht ja auch in die andere Richtung, ich hätte z.B. ehrlich gesagt echt Probleme damit an Menschen vom rechten Rand zu vermieten...


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber da fängt es schon an. Wenn ich per se nicht an Alleinerziehende vermiete, kann es passieren, dass ich Probleme bekommen, wegen des AGG.



Du lehnst doch keine Allein erziehenden ab.
Wenn deine Wohnung, die du vermietest, aber nur 2 Zimmer hat, wäre es nicht sinnvoll, sie an eine Mutter mit 3 Kindern zu vermieten. sie wäre schlicht zu klein.
Ebenso sollte die Wohnung ja nahe an einer Schule sein oder Kindergarten. Ist sie es nicht, wäre es ebenfalls nicht klug, sie an eine Mutter mit 3 Kinder zu geben.
Sowas kann man immer abwiegen und erklären.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es soll ja (was man so in Vermieterforen so liest) auch nicht wenige Vermieter geben, die z.B. nicht an Rechtsanwälte vermieten. Da kannst du dich schnell in Teufels Küche begeben.



Sind Rechtsanwälte überhaupt Menschen? Bin mir da nicht sicher.  



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kommt auch auf den Ort an. Ich wohne auch nicht in Blankenese oder der Hafencity in Hamburg. Es gibt halt keinen Anspruch darauf, in jedem Stadtteil zu wohnen. Dann muss man halt in die günstigeren Stadtteile ziehen.



Seit wann gibt es Sozialwohnungen in Blankenese? 
Bei uns im Dorf gab es mal ein paar Wohnblocks, die als Sozialwohnungen durchgingen.
Die wurden vor einigen Jahren von einer Gesellschaft übernommen, die sich praktisch nicht mehr darum gekümmert hat.
Da wurden Reparaturen nicht mehr durchgeführt. 
Letztes Jahr wurde der letzte Block abgerissen und jetzt kommen da ganz neue Blocks hin. Mit riesiger Fensterfront, tollem Garten, Aufzüge. Alles vom Feinsten.
Aber ich bezweifel, dass die Klientel von damals sich die neuen Wohnungen leisten kann.



blautemple schrieb:


> Naja Rassismus geht ja auch in die andere Richtung, ich hätte z.B. ehrlich gesagt echt Probleme damit an Menschen vom rechten Rand zu vermieten...



Das ist aber kein Rassismus.
Du lehnst eine Ideologie ab.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So schauts aus. Und wenn man dem Vermieter dann auch noch mit einer Maßnahme wie der Mietrpreisbremse jede Chance auf vernünftigen Profit nimmt, ist es klar, dass der Wohnraum knapper wird.



Das ist schon wieder völliger Blödsinn was du da von dir gibst. Der Wohnraum wurde auch knapper als es keine Mietpreisbremse gab, weil man im großen Stil abgerissen hat, und die Mietpreise stiegen immer höher.

Ich bin sicher auch kein Freund der Mietpreisbremse gewesen, weil das Konzept einfach völliger Mist war, aber Schuld an fehlenden Wohnungen und mangelnden Investitionswillen war sie garantiert nicht.

Was denkst du warum man mal vor Jahrzehnten irgendwann dazu über ging von staatlicher Seite sozialen Wohnungsbau zu betreiben?
Weil der Markt so investitionswillig war von sich aus genügend bezahlbaren Wohnraum zu schaffen?
Wohl kaum. Gerade der freie Wohnungsmarkt ist das Paradebeispiel dafür das der Markt eben nicht alles selbst regelt, wen der Staat da nicht nachhilft, wie mit sozialen Wohnungsbau.

Die Mietpreisbremse war da der absolut falsche Weg das anzugehen, aber warum hat man es gemacht? Weil es erstmal wesentlich billiger ist als Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und sozialen Wohnungsbau zu betreiben.
Letztlich kann es aber nur über sozialen Wohnungsbau funktionieren.
Man muss dem freien Markt mit sozialen Wohnungsbau Konkurenz machen, damit der freie Markt gezwungen wird seine Preise entsprechend des steigenden Angebots nach unten zu korrigieren.
So wie es eben im idealfall in einer Marktwirtschaft funktioniern sollte, steigendes Angebot, sinkende Preise.
Nur ohne sozialen Wohnungsbau von Seiten des Staats wird das wie gesagt nicht funktionieren.

Von sich aus wird der freie Markt das nicht lösen, weil für den freien Markt ein knappes Wohnungsangebot und das abreißen von Wohnraum um das zu erreichen wesentlich vorteilhafter ist als genügend Wohnraum zu schaffen und zu vermieten.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Von sich aus wird der freie Markt das nicht lösen, weil für den freien Markt ein knappes Wohnungsangebot und das abreißen von Wohnraum um das zu erreichen wesentlich vorteilhafter ist als genügend Wohnraum zu schaffen und zu vermieten.



Wann hat der freie Markt mal irgendwas gelöst?


----------



## Nightslaver (20. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wann hat der freie Markt mal irgendwas gelöst?



Noch nie, außer in der Fantasie von neolieberalen Wirtschaftsdenkern, FDP-Politikern und deren Wählern.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2017)

Deregulierung und Privatisierung geht langfristig immer nach hinten los.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du lehnst doch keine Allein erziehenden ab.
> Wenn deine Wohnung, die du vermietest, aber nur 2 Zimmer hat, wäre es nicht sinnvoll, sie an eine Mutter mit 3 Kindern zu vermieten. sie wäre schlicht zu klein.
> Ebenso sollte die Wohnung ja nahe an einer Schule sein oder Kindergarten. Ist sie es nicht, wäre es ebenfalls nicht klug, sie an eine Mutter mit 3 Kinder zu geben.
> Sowas kann man immer abwiegen und erklären.



Oder man lädt mehre Mieter ein und sucht sich dann einen aus und erklärt gar nichts. Dann kommt man im Zweifel auch nicht in Erklärungsnot.



Threshold schrieb:


> Sind Rechtsanwälte überhaupt Menschen? Bin mir da nicht sicher.



Warum sollten sie es nicht sein?



Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es Sozialwohnungen in Blankenese?
> Bei uns im Dorf gab es mal ein paar Wohnblocks, die als Sozialwohnungen durchgingen.
> Die wurden vor einigen Jahren von einer Gesellschaft übernommen, die sich praktisch nicht mehr darum gekümmert hat.
> Da wurden Reparaturen nicht mehr durchgeführt.
> ...



Dann ist Flexibilität verlangt. Dann muss man umziehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein Rassismus.
> Du lehnst eine Ideologie ab.



Auch wegen seiner Weltanschauung darfst du niemanden ablehnen. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist schon wieder völliger Blödsinn was du da von dir gibst. Der Wohnraum wurde auch knapper als es keine Mietpreisbremse gab, weil man im großen Stil abgerissen hat, und die Mietpreise stiegen immer höher.



Habe ich ja auch nie in Abrede gestellt. Nur verstärkt man diesen Effekt mit der Mietpreisbremse noch.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher auch kein Freund der Mietpreisbremse gewesen, weil das Konzept einfach völliger Mist war, aber Schuld an fehlenden Wohnungen und mangelnden Investitionswillen war sie garantiert nicht.



Schuld war sie definitiv nicht. Aber sie hat die Situation nicht verbessert, sondern verschärft.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was denkst du warum man mal vor Jahrzehnten irgendwann dazu über ging von staatlicher Seite sozialen Wohnungsbau zu betreiben?
> Weil der Markt so investitionswillig war von sich aus genügend bezahlbaren Wohnraum zu schaffen?
> Wohl kaum. Gerade der freie Wohnungsmarkt ist das Paradebeispiel dafür das der Markt eben nicht alles selbst regelt, wen der Staat da nicht nachhilft, wie mit sozialen Wohnungsbau.



Da sind wir wieder bei Leuten, die nicht genug Eigeninitiative zeigen, selbst was zu machen. Es sind Flexibilität und Mobilität gefragt. Wenn du dir eine Stadt X nicht leisten kannst, musst du umziehen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Mietpreisbremse war da der absolut falsche Weg das anzugehen, aber warum hat man es gemacht? Weil es erstmal wesentlich billiger ist als Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und sozialen Wohnungsbau zu betreiben.
> Letztlich kann es aber nur über sozialen Wohnungsbau funktionieren.
> Man muss dem freien Markt mit sozialen Wohnungsbau Konkurenz machen, damit der freie Markt gezwungen wird seine Preise entsprechend des steigenden Angebots nach unten zu korrigieren.
> So wie es eben im idealfall in einer Marktwirtschaft funktioniern sollte, steigendes Angebot, sinkende Preise.
> ...



Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn sich mit sozialen Wohnungsbau nichts verdienen lässt, warum sollte man es auch machen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Deregulierung und Privatisierung geht langfristig immer nach hinten los.



Überregulierung und Verstaatlichung auch.


----------



## Poulton (20. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da sind wir wieder bei Leuten, die nicht genug Eigeninitiative zeigen, selbst was zu machen. Es sind Flexibilität und Mobilität gefragt. Wenn du dir eine Stadt X nicht leisten kannst, musst du umziehen.


Und damit verbunden den Job kündigen? Viel Spaß mit der Sperre vom Amt.  (Wobei es dem ja auch egal ist, ob man sich die Stadt leisten kann oder nicht, wenn sie einen auffordern sich irgendwo zu bewerben. Und macht man es nicht: Sanktionierung, sprich Leistungskürzung.)


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und damit verbunden den Job kündigen? Viel Spaß mit der Sperre vom Amt.



Rechtzeitig bewerben.


----------



## Grestorn (20. September 2017)

@Threshold, nochmal die Frage: Ausgrenzen anderer Menschen (egal aus welchem Grund) verurteilst Du, richtig? Aber jemanden auf Grund seiner Herkunft, seines Einkommens, seines sozialen Status oder seiner privaten Situation Deine Wohnung NICHT zu vermieten, das ist in Ordnung?

Ich will betonen: Ich sage gar nicht, dass ich anders agieren würde. Es ist Menschlich und zu behaupten, man würde seine Mieter nicht auf Grund solcher Kriterien aussortieren, wäre eher unglaubwürdig. 

Aber man sollte doch mal kurz innehalten, speziell als eher linker Mensch (zu denen ich mich zähle, und Du wohl noch viel mehr), ob man nicht manchmal sein eigenes Tun öfter gegen die eigenen Moralvorstellungen abchecken sollte... Das könnte ab und zu ein Augenöffner sein!


----------



## Poulton (20. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Rechtzeitig bewerben.


Als ob Jobs vom Himmel fallen würden. Vorallem solche, die nicht atypisch oder prekär sind und man deswegen wieder zum Amt zum aufstocken gehen muss.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. September 2017)

Wie soll den ein pflegehelfer ,Putzfrau  die Wohnungen bezahlen, wen die Miete immer steigen ohne Sozialwohnungenbau


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Als ob Jobs vom Himmel fallen würden. Vorallem solche, die nicht atypisch oder prekär sind und man deswegen wieder zum Amt zum aufstocken gehen muss.



Also da wohnt jemand jahrelang in einer Stadt, dann kommt die Mietpreiserhöhung und am nächsten Tag kann er sich das nicht mehr leisten, ja?



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wie soll den ein pflegehelfer ,Putzfrau  die Wohnungen bezahlen, wen die Miete immer steigen ohne Sozialwohnungenbau



Umziehen oder besseren Job nehmen. Bis dahin Amt.


----------



## Grestorn (20. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wie soll den ein pflegehelfer ,Putzfrau die Wohnungen bezahlen, wen die Miete immer steigen ohne Sozialwohnungenbau



Gute Frage. 

Dass bestimmte Berufsgruppen absolut unterbezahlt sind, steht außer Frage. Da kann ich auch Kaaruzos Argumentation nicht folgen. Pfleger und Friseur sind Ausbildungsberufe, aber beides ist für die Arbeit, die man leistet, massiv unterbezahlt. Wobei man bei letzterem auch sagen muss: Wir Kunden sind selbst schuld, wenn wir immer zur billigsten Friseurkette rennen! Und das gilt für viele andere Beispiele auch.

Dass jemand, der nie etwas gelernt hat und sich so durchwurschtelt, kein großes Einkommen hat, ist in meinen Augen logisch. Aber gerade die wurschteln sich mit Stütze, schwarzen Gelegenheitsjobs usw. oft besser durch als die gelernte Friseuse oder gar der Pfleger, der auf eine 70 Stundenwoche kommt. 

Irgendwas läuft da schief.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Umziehen oder besseren Job nehmen. Bis dahin Amt.


Auch in München werden Pfleger benötigt. Sollen sie alle 4 Stunden am Tag im Auto sitzen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Auch in München werden Pfleger benötigt. Sollen sie alle 4 Stunden am Tag im Auto sitzen?



Zugegeben, ich kenne die ÖPNV Situation in München nicht, aber in Hamburg brauchste aus den Vororten bis in die Innenstadt so 1 1/2 bis 1 3/4h.

Ist es bei euch wirklich so schlecht mit dem ÖPNV?


----------



## Tengri86 (20. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Gute Frage.
> 
> Dass bestimmte Berufsgruppen absolut unterbezahlt sind, steht außer Frage. Da kann ich auch Kaaruzos Argumentation nicht folgen. Pfleger und Friseur sind Ausbildungsberufe, aber beides ist für die Arbeit, die man leistet, massiv unterbezahlt. Wobei man bei letzterem auch sagen muss: Wir Kunden sind selbst schuld, wenn wir immer zur billigsten Friseurkette rennen! Und das gilt für viele andere Beispiele auch.
> 
> ...



Sollst mal die Beiträge lesen was kaaruzo über Leute sagt die in diesen Bereich(Altenpflege) arbeiten 

Den wäre es egal 
Wen der  mensch 4 Stunden fahren muss für so miesen Lohn


----------



## Grestorn (20. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zugegeben, ich kenne die ÖPNV Situation in München nicht, aber in Hamburg brauchste aus den Vororten bis in die Innenstadt so 1 1/2 bis 1 3/4h.
> 
> Ist es bei euch wirklich so schlecht mit dem ÖPNV?



Nein, der ÖPNV ist recht gut, aber der gesamte, per ÖPNV erreichbare Bereich (also in alle Richtungen um München etwa 50-70km Radius) ist vom Wohnraum extrem teuer. Selbst außerhalb ist der Preis noch heftig.


----------



## Verminaard (20. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und wollen selbst möglich alles billig haben



Und da beisst sich die Katze in den eigenen Schwanz.
Wenn ich  selbst kaum meinen Lebensunterhalt von meinem Einkommen bestreiten kann,  weil das Lohnniveau niedrig ist, wie soll ich dann viel Geld fuer  irgendwas ausgeben?
Kein Wunder das man da sehr aufs Geld schaut.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zugegeben,  ich kenne die ÖPNV Situation in München nicht, aber in Hamburg  brauchste aus den Vororten bis in die Innenstadt so 1 1/2 bis 1 3/4h.
> 
> Ist es bei euch wirklich so schlecht mit dem ÖPNV?



Ist es fuer dich ok wenn Menschen, die wahrscheinlich eh nicht viel  verdienen, on Top noch 3-4h taeglich unbezahlt damit verbringen  ueberhaupt zur Arbeit zu kommen?
Wenns komplett unrentabel fuer  Menschen ist, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn diese dann solche  schlecht bezahlten Jobs nicht machen wollen und lieber von der Stuetze  leben, weils Netto aufs Gleiche hinauslaeuft.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nein, der ÖPNV ist recht gut, aber der gesamte, per ÖPNV erreichbare Bereich (also in alle Richtungen um München etwa 50-70km Radius) ist vom Wohnraum extrem teuer. Selbst außerhalb ist der Preis noch heftig.



Dann muss man wohl weiter rausziehen und die Bahn nehmen. Ich kenne Leute die aus Schwerin oder Lübeck nach Hamburg pendeln. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist es fuer dich ok wenn Menschen, die wahrscheinlich eh nicht viel  verdienen, on Top noch 3-4h taeglich unbezahlt damit verbringen  ueberhaupt zur Arbeit zu kommen?



Für mich schon. Letztendlich (und das ist das Entscheidende) muss das aber der Betroffenen für sich selbst festlegen, was für ihn zumutbar ist und was nicht.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wenns komplett unrentabel fuer  Menschen ist, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn diese dann solche  schlecht bezahlten Jobs nicht machen wollen und lieber von der Stuetze  leben, weils Netto aufs Gleiche hinauslaeuft.



Womit wir wieder dabei sind, dass die Leute solchen Jobs konsequent meiden müssen, bis die Bezahlung stimmt.

____________________________________________________________________

Mal ein anderes Thema:

Taxi nicht bezahlt, Fahrer bedroht: Fahndung erfolgreich

Hier hat sich mal wieder gezeigt, dass die Überwachung (wenn man die Bilder dann auch freigibt) der Städte sinnvoll ist.  

Was an diesem Fall nur wieder irritiert, dass die Tat im April stattfand und erst jetzt die Bilder rausgegeben wurde. Da muss noch dringend nachgebessert werden.


----------



## Grestorn (20. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann muss man wohl weiter rausziehen und die Bahn nehmen. Ich kenne Leute die aus Schwerin oder Lübeck nach Hamburg pendeln.



Deswegen: 4 Stunden am Tag. Ob im Auto oder Zug bzw. Bahnsteig, ist dabei egal.


----------



## aloha84 (20. September 2017)

Ist normal.
Wenn keine unmittelbare Gefahr für die Bevölkerung besteht, wird erstmal intern ermittelt.
Fotos werden bei solchen Taten immer erst bei Misserfolg veröffentlich, der letzte Strohhalm so zu sagen.

Zur Wohnungssituation:

Zwischen schwarz und weiß gibt es viele Graustufen.
Sozialer Wohnungsbau sollte wieder mehr gefördert werden, denn es gibt Jobs die benötigt werden, die aber auch in Zukunft niemals besser bezahlt werden.
Und alle "Niedriglöhner" raus aus der Stadt bzw. in einen Stadtteil --> fördert nur Ghettoisierung, es ist wichtig für eine Gesellschaft das alle "Klassen" und Gruppen aufeinander treffen und miteinander leben.

Wobei ich übrigens denke, dass die Städte in ca. 20 Jahren wieder Einwohner verlieren werden, weil auf einmal "das Land" wieder "in" ist...und sei es nur durch günstige Immobilienpreise.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (20. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist es fuer dich ok wenn Menschen, die wahrscheinlich eh nicht viel  verdienen, on Top noch 3-4h taeglich unbezahlt damit verbringen  ueberhaupt zur Arbeit zu kommen?
> Wenns komplett unrentabel fuer  Menschen ist, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn diese dann solche  schlecht bezahlten Jobs nicht machen wollen und lieber von der Stuetze  leben, weils Netto aufs Gleiche hinauslaeuft.



Sie müssen halt mehr Eigeninitiative und Mobilität zeigen 

Aber ja, da wundere ich mich auch nicht mehr. 50h-Woche in solch miesen Jobs mit harter, körperlicher Arbeit + 4h Anfahrt? Da würde ich auch lieber vom Amt leben, hab die gleiche Kohle, aber dafür auch 70h mehr Freizeit in der Woche, die ich deutlich sinnvoller nutzen kann.


----------



## OField (20. September 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wobei ich übrigens denke, dass die Städte in ca. 20 Jahren wieder Einwohner verlieren werden, weil auf einmal "das Land" wieder "in" ist...und sei es nur durch günstige Immobilienpreise.


Die zunehmende Digitalisierung wird da wohl auch ein Faktor sein, Home Office und so.


----------



## aloha84 (20. September 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Die zunehmende Digitalisierung wird da wohl auch ein Faktor sein, Home Office und so.



Ja spielt auch mit rein.....dauert aber noch eine lange Zeit.
In den Städten ist noch Platz und es ist modern dort zu wohnen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. September 2017)

Vielleicht sollten sich wirklich alle Leute mal an Kaaruzo halten. Dann wäre München jetzt pleite, seil die ganzen Pendler nicht mehr die Stadt am laufen halten. Düsseldorf genau so.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2017)

Stimmt, in München gibt es nur arme Leute die für einen Hungerlohn in die Stadt pendeln. Deshalb ist es ja auch eine der teuerste Städte Deutschlands und von der Einwohnerzahl die drittgrößte Deutschlands.

Wie können die sich das bloß alle leisten? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## aloha84 (20. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, in München gibt es nur arme Leute die für einen Hungerlohn in die Stadt pendeln. Deshalb ist es ja auch eine der teuerste Städte Deutschlands und von der Einwohnerzahl die drittgrößte Deutschlands.
> 
> *Wie können die sich das bloß alle leisten?* Fragen über Fragen.



Viele halt gar nicht mehr:
Vier Munchner klagen: Die Stadt lasst uns im Stich!  | Stadt

Lebenshaltungskosten: Die unbezahlbare Stadt | ZEIT ONLINE

Die negativen Effekte werden aber erst in ein paar Jahren durchschlagen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Viele halt gar nicht mehr:
> Vier Munchner klagen: Die Stadt lasst uns im Stich!  | Stadt
> 
> Lebenshaltungskosten: Die unbezahlbare Stadt | ZEIT ONLINE
> ...



Lösung steht doch im Text. Dahinziehen, wo es günstiger ist.

Der Staat ist nicht für das Glück des einzelnen zuständig, das muss man selbst in die Hand nehmen. Wir haben soziale Netze, die fangen auf und sichern die Existenz. Alles was darüber hinausgeht, dafür hat man selbst die Verantwortung. 

„Ein jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied.“

München ist nunmal eine sehr beliebte Stadt, ergo hohe Nachfrage. Da Wohnraum aber nunmal eine endliche Größe ist, ist das Angebot irgendwann alle. Logisch Folge, der Preis steigt. Es gibt nunmal kein Recht darauf in einer beliebigen Stadt X zu wohnen.


----------



## Grestorn (20. September 2017)

Also in München keine Pflegekräfte mehr? Da bin ich aber dagegen...

 Das ist übrigens auch ein Kritikpunkt an Schulz und den Linken: Beide haben "Lohnangleichung Ost an West" ganz oben auf ihrer Liste stehen. Der Lohn muss aber m.E. direkt von dem Ort abhängig sein, an dem man eine Arbeit erbringt. Die selbe Arbeit muss in München einfach besser entlohnt werden als z.B. in der tiefsten Oberpfalz (absichtlich beides in Bayern). Eben weil sich die gesamten Lebenskosten unterscheiden und auch auf Grund des grundsätzlichen Angebot/Nachfrage-Prinzips. 

Und das muss auch für den öffentlichen Dienst und Berufe mit Tariflohn gelten. Alles andere ist realitätsfremd.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten sich wirklich alle Leute mal an Kaaruzo halten. Dann wäre München jetzt pleite, seil die ganzen Pendler nicht mehr die Stadt am laufen halten. Düsseldorf genau so.



Und die pflegekräfte und Pflegebedürftigen sind auch selbst schuld 

Dann soll der Pfleger den pflegebedürftigen stundenlang in sein ausscheidungen  liegen lassen...haben ja alle kaaruzo rat befolgt und Beruf gewechselt.

Sollen doch die Pfleger mit idealen 
 alleine um alle kümmern.


Und wen kaaruzo Eltern mal dran sind 
(Wer auch immer  davon bewahre das die das  erleben) 

Die haben auch Pech gehabt  wen die lange warten müssen ..können wir ja auch sagen 

Du muss doch nicht deine Eltern ins altenheim abschieben...kannst dir ja mit nach Hause nehmen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (20. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Können nicht, aber so funktioniert unsere Politik. Wenn die CDU 40% holt, dann sagt sie, sie hat 40% geholt auch wenn es effektiv natürlich viel weniger sind. Die Nichtwähler werden schlicht nicht berücksichtigt in unserem System.
> 
> Interessante Frage an dieser Stelle. Was wäre eigentlich bei einer Wahlbeteiligung unter 50%? Wäre das dann eigentlich noch eine wirksame Wahl?



Klar, warum nicht? Selbst mit einer Stimme wäre die Wahl wirksam. Dennoch stehen dann nicht alle hinter dieser Partei.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann muss man halt besser haushalten.



Sagt sich leicht mit genug Geld.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar kann er das. Niemand hat ihn gezwungen Altenpfleger zu werden.



Hmm, das Amt kann sowas. Und wenns nicht er Altenpfleger ist, dann wird er zum Lagereinräumen verdonnert. Oder oder oder.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also haben die USA keine Verfassung?



Klar, warum nicht? Aber was hat das mit Deutschland zu tun?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die USA haben auch kein Grundrecht auf Sozialstaat. Sind die jetzt weniger demokratisch/rechtsstaatlich als wir?



Bestimmte Grundrechte sind aber auch dort in der Verfassung verankert. Und hast du schon mal was von Menschenrechten gehört?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich merk schon, laut Thread gibt es nur Superreiche und arme Schlucker.



Aha, es gibt also doch nicht nur schwarz und weiß. Schön, dass du das einsiehst. Das war natürlich nur ein Beispiel. Schau dir mal die Vermögensverteilung in Deutschland an. Durchschnittlich hat jeder Bürger knapp 200k. Blöd nur, dass ein nicht geringer Anteil der Deutschen überhaupt kein Vermögen hat und mindestens noch mal so viele nicht mal annähernd 200k. Dafür gibt's ganz oben wenige Leute, die Milliarden auf Halde liegen haben - die ziehen den Durchscnitt nach oben. Nicht perfekt, aber shcon etwas aussagekräftiger ist der Median, der liegt ca. bei 50k. Das Vermögen konzentriert sich also oben sehr gut, während 20% nichts haben. Die haben schon ein Problem, wenn die Waschmaschine kaputt geht. Wenn wir alle 200k hätten, würde es schon weit weniger Probleme hier geben. Nur das funktioniert nicht für alle. Willst du das nicht einsehen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Würden die Leute mehr privat was tun, hätten sie ja auch mal mehr Anreize was zu machen. Mit nem Sozialstaat fördert man halt keine Leistungsbereitschaft und Eigeninitiative.



Und warum muss der Staat solcherlei dann verstecken und verheimlichen? Und doch, mit einem Sozialstaat fördert man sowas. Beispiel BGE. Die wenigsten würden den ganzen Tag zuhause rumgammeln. Dafür ist der Mensch nicht geschaffen. Man sucht sich also eine Tätigkeit, mit der man sich nicht nur beschäftigen, sondern sich auch entfalten kann.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> "Steuerung über die Medien". Kannst du das näher ausführen?



Informationen werden gezielt vermittelt, manches wird kaum bis gar nicht erwähnt, Lügen, dass sich die Balken biegen, Meinungsmache.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir hier so die Signaturen von einigen angucke, sollte hier einige hier Moralempfehlungen dann aber mal deutlich zurückfahren. Soviel zum "Ressourcen" und "nur eine Erde". Bevor du mich falsch verstehst, du bist ausdrücklich nicht gemeint.



Ich hab ja auch keine Signatur dafür 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier kommt denn die Antwort. Du hast da die Antwort selbst gegeben, warum meine Beiträge auf sowenige Gegenliebe stoßen. Sie sind zu ehrlich.
> 
> Wir alle hier leben sehr gut, weil es anderen schlecht geht und der überwiegenden Mehrheit ist es schlicht egal (auch wenn sie natürlich was anderes behaupten).
> 
> ...



Es geht nicht nur um das Verhältnis 1. Welt - 3. Welt. Hier geht es erst mal nur um menschen, die hier leben. Ja, die Kinder in Afrika, die für unseren Wohlstand Ressourcen abbauen, um die kümmern sich nicht viele, weil man die nicht sieht. Den Penner um die Ecke sieht man aber jeden Tag. Dem muss man jetzt nicht direkt sein Gästezimmer anbieten, aber man sollte ihm jetzt auch nicht gleich ins Gesicht sagen, dass er selbst Schuld an seiner Situation ist. Manche haben einfach ungünstige Startvoraussetzungen ins Leben und unser bescheidenes Bildungssystem erledigt dann den Rest. Und wir verbessern die Situation der Menschen nicht, indem wir ihnen sagen, sie sollen mal was besseres lernen und das dann machen. Das klappt für Einzelne, ist aber kein Gesamtkonzept. In dem Bereich bedarf es grundlegender Reformen.

Da darfst du dich halt nicht wundern, wenn es Leute gibt, denen das nicht egal ist. Ich muss auf keinen Computer verzichten, damit jemand für seinen Job hier vernünftig bezahlt wird. Niemand muss wirklich auf etwas verzichten, außer ein paar Nullen auf dem Konto. Stell dir einen Ackermann vor. Ob der jetzt ne Million mehr oder weniger hat...das juckt den kein Stück. Wenn jetzt aber 10.000 Angestellte 100 Euro mehr im Monat haben, dann bringt denen das jede Menge. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Siehe meine Antwort an Plutoniumsulfat. Die Masse tickt so, nur die wenigstens werden es so direkt sagen.
> 
> PS: Auch deine Signatur spricht für sich. Musste es eine neue Ryzen CPU und eine neue VEGA GPU sein?
> 
> Hast du beim Kauf daran gedacht, was die Herstellung dieser Produkte für andere bedeutet? Oder war es dir egal, weil du sie haben wolltest? Denn Hand aus Herz, brauchen tust du sie nicht, oder?



Weiß mans? Ich hab meinen Rechner auch nicht in der Signatur. Vielleicht setze ich ihn rein, wenn ich ihn erneuere. Dann passe ich voll in dein Klischee, obwohl ich ihn vielleicht bis zum letzten ausgereizt habe, oder weil ich mehr Power benötige.


----------



## aloha84 (20. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lösung steht doch im Text. Dahinziehen, wo es günstiger ist.
> 
> Der Staat ist nicht für das Glück des einzelnen zuständig, das muss man selbst in die Hand nehmen. Wir haben soziale Netze, die fangen auf und sichern die Existenz. Alles was darüber hinausgeht, dafür hat man selbst die Verantwortung.
> 
> ...



Da steht keine "Lösung"....sondern eher eine Problembeschreibung.
Gerade soziale Berufe, Handwerksberufe oder einfache Tätigkeiten sind in München so weit abgehangen, dass es keinen Nachwuchs mehr geben wird.
Und das ist schädlich für eine Stadt. Das sieht man ja z.B.: an den Kinderbetreuungskosten 2 Kinder = 1400€. Und nein das liegt zum Großteil nicht daran, dass die Erzieher so viel verdienen, sondern einfach nur an den Gebäudemieten.
Da kann man noch unzählige andere Beispiele anhängen. 
Wohnraum komplett zu kapitalisieren klappt nun mal nur zeitweise, und diese Probleme im Nachhinein wieder gerade zu rücken ist aufwändiger als sozialer Wohnungsbau.


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, in München gibt es nur arme Leute die für einen Hungerlohn in die Stadt pendeln. Deshalb ist es ja auch eine der teuerste Städte Deutschlands und von der Einwohnerzahl die drittgrößte Deutschlands.
> 
> Wie können die sich das bloß alle leisten? Fragen über Fragen.




Die Fragen kannst du dir mit einem bisschen nachdenken selbst beantworten. Die Leute  pendeln, weil man sich die hohen Mieten nicht leisten kann.  Aber dadurch, dass so viele Leute da arbeiten wird eine Menge Geld in die Stadt gepumpt, was die Stadt auch für vermögendere Leute attraktiv macht, die sich wiederum die teuren Mieten leisten können.  Da Mieten und Baukosten nicht proportional zusammen hängen und weniger Wohnraum gebraucht wird, kann man auch größere Wohnungen bauen, die wiederum von Leuten genutzt wird, die es sich leisten können.

Sollten die ganzen Pendler wegbleiben, müssen auch diverse Firmen ihre Standorte wechseln, die Mieten fallen, die reicheren Leute ziehen auch weg (spätestens, wenn die "falschen" Leute dank der günstigen Mieten in ihre Nähe ziehen, oder sobald die Nobeldisko zumacht)


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. September 2017)

Der Städtebau darf aber auch nicht so enden wie in vielen asiatischen Großstädten, in denen Wohnungen eher einzelnen Zimmern gleichen.
Sozialwohnungen nicht aussehen wie die Kasernenbauten zu der Zeit der Industrialisierung.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> @Threshold, nochmal die Frage: Ausgrenzen anderer Menschen (egal aus welchem Grund) verurteilst Du, richtig? Aber jemanden auf Grund seiner Herkunft, seines Einkommens, seines sozialen Status oder seiner privaten Situation Deine Wohnung NICHT zu vermieten, das ist in Ordnung?



Wenn du mehrere Leute hast, die deine Wohnung mieten wollen, an wen geht sie dann?
Du nimmst doch dann den, von dem du annimmst, dass er der beste von allen ist, oder?
Klar kannst du am Ende daneben liegen, aber diese Auswahl musst du treffen, die kann niemand anders treffen, denn niemand dieser Leute hat ein Recht darauf, in deine Wohnung einzuziehen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich will betonen: Ich sage gar nicht, dass ich anders agieren würde. Es ist Menschlich und zu behaupten, man würde seine Mieter nicht auf Grund solcher Kriterien aussortieren, wäre eher unglaubwürdig.



Nach welchen Kriterien gehst du denn?
Ich rede mit den Leuten. Die, die mir sympatisch sind, bekommen dann den Zuschlag.
Wie die heißen, welchen Hintergrund sie haben oder sonst was ist mit dabei egal.
Ich mag meine Mieter. Sind halt welche mit Migrationshintergrund. Aber das stört ja nun wirklich nicht. 
Sie spricht recht gut Deutsch. Er nicht so, lernt aber. Beide haben Jobs, sind nette menschen und kümmern sich um ihr Haustier. 1x im Jahr fliegen sie in ihre Heimat.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Aber man sollte doch mal kurz innehalten, speziell als eher linker Mensch (zu denen ich mich zähle, und Du wohl noch viel mehr), ob man nicht manchmal sein eigenes Tun öfter gegen die eigenen Moralvorstellungen abchecken sollte... Das könnte ab und zu ein Augenöffner sein!



Ich bin weder Links noch Rechts. Ich habe gewisse Vorstellungen davon, wie die Menschheit leben sollte, was das Beste ist. 
Das wird leider von keiner Partei unterstützt. Komischer Weise sind eher Linke Parteien für den Umweltschutz und wollen was gegen den Klimawandel machen. Daher schaue ich eher in die Richtung.
Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen ist aber wohl nur bei der Linken ein thema. Zumindest hatte die Kipping mal in einer Talkshow gesagt, dass sie sich das vorstellen könnte


----------



## Grestorn (20. September 2017)

Das BGE fordern noch nicht mal die Linken konsequent und es ist auch völlig Lebensfremd. Wenn es das auf der gesamten Welt gäbe und wir so viele Ressourcen haben, dass man nicht dafür arbeiten muss, dann geht das. Aber so wie die Welt ist, bleibt es ein Traum. 

Selbst wenn Du ein reiches Land wie Detuschland bist, dann hast Du mit einer solchen Regel in nur wenigen Jahren den Anschluss an die internationale Konkurrenz verloren und bist weg vom Fenster. Saudi Arabien, die von ihrem Öl leben, die können sich das leisten, so lange das Öl sprudelt... Danach gibt's dann Mord und Totschlag. 

Zum Thema "Rassismus bei der Mieterwahl": Du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, worauf ich hinaus will. Es geht nicht darum, Dich anzugreifen. Sondern ich will nur sagen, dass der kleine Rassist in uns allen lebt, auch wenn wir das selbst gar nicht wollen. Ist leider so.


----------



## blautemple (20. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Rassismus bei der Mieterwahl": Du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, worauf ich hinaus will. Es geht nicht darum, die anzugreifen. Sondern ich will nur sagen, dass der kleine Rassist in uns allen lebt, auch wenn wir das selbst gar nicht wollen. Ist leider so.



Das ist generell ein sehr interessantes Thema, ich habe dazu vor einiger Zeit mal eine Doku zu einem sozialen Experiment gesehen, aber mir fällt partout der Name nicht mehr ein 

Edit: "Der Rassist in uns": Soziales Experiment zu Rassismus bei ZDFNeo - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Das habe ich gemeint...


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Rassismus bei der Mieterwahl": Du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, worauf ich hinaus will. Es geht nicht darum, die anzugreifen. Sondern ich will nur sagen, dass der kleine Rassist in uns allen lebt, auch wenn wir das selbst gar nicht wollen. Ist leider so.



Und wie äußert sich das?


----------



## Grestorn (20. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie äußert sich das?



Dass wir z.B. einen potentiellen Mieter werten. Nach Äußerlichkeiten. Wenn Du sagst, er müsse Dir sympathisch sein, dann machst Du genau das.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2017)

Und was hat Sympathie mit Rassismus zu tun?
Was sind die Kriterien für Sympathie?  
Jemand kann also nur sympathisch sein, wenn er die gleiche Haar, Haut und Augenfarbe hat wie ich?
Er muss an das gleiche glauben wie ich?
Er muss die gleiche sexuelle Orientierung haben wie ich?
Er muss das gleiche ablehnen wie ich?


----------



## Grestorn (20. September 2017)

Wenn Du Sympathie nicht an Äußerlichkeiten fest machst, und damit absolut frei von Vorurteilen bist, dann wärst Du fast übermenschlich. Ich glaube Dir das nicht. 

Erzähl mir nicht, dass zum Beispiel einer jungen Roma Frau, die sich für Deine Wohnung interessiert. genauso begegnest wie z.B. einer deutschen Frau in Manager Klamotten und Auftreten.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn Du Sympathie nicht an Äußerlichkeiten fest machst, und damit absolut frei von Vorurteilen bist, dann wärst Du fast übermenschlich. Ich glaube Dir das nicht.



Ich rede ja mit den Leuten und beurteile eine Sympathie nicht nach Äußerlichkeiten.

Kennst du das nicht auch? 
Man redet mit Leuten, die man abends trifft oder so und bei einigen hast du schon nach ein paar Minuten ein gutes Gefühl und bei anderen wirst du auch nach 2 Stunden nicht warm?


----------



## Grestorn (20. September 2017)

Klar kenne ich das. Aber das war nicht die Frage. Es geht um die Vermietung Deiner Wohnung, nicht um einen netten Abend!


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2017)

Ja, und wenn ich mit den Leuten rede, die Interesse bekunden, merke ich eben, ob mir jemand sympatisch ist oder nicht.
Und der, der mir am Sympatischen ist, kriegt den Zuschlag.
Ist also nichts anderes als wenn du einige Leute abends im Club triffst und dich den Abend über mit ihnen in sozialen Kontakt bist.
Am Ende des Abends hast du jemanden darunter, den du am besten leiden kannst und den rufst du vielleicht wieder an.
die anderen waren ja jetzt nicht unsympathisch, aber einer liegt eben vorne, das ist immer so.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (20. September 2017)

Um die Diskussion hier etwas aufzulockern:

Falls es jemanden interessiert, die neue Folge der Anstalt lief gestern im TV bzw. ist seit heute in der Mediathek Online.
Thema ist natürlich die Bundestagswahl 2017.

Die Anstalt vom 19.09.2017

Für Dienstag den 17. Oktober ist übrigens eine Folge mit Überlänge angekündigt,
wohl zur Wahl- und Politikanalyse. 

Und als Gäste kommt die 'alte' Stammbesetzung des Vorgängers, 
also Urban Priol, Frank-Markus Barwasser, Georg Schramm und Jochen Malmsheimer.
Bin gespannt.

Ihr habt es ja in ein paar Tagen geschafft, hier in Österreich allerdings läuft der (inoffizielle) Vorwahlkampf schon seit dem Sommer,
nachdem die GroKo vorzeitige Neuwahlen angekündigt hat. Jetzt hat der Intensivwahlkampf begonnen und die ganze Chose zieht sich noch einmal weiter, bis zum 14.10.


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. September 2017)

Yeah neuer Stoff. Leider sind die Mitternachtsspitzen ja kaum noch schaubbar, außer der Ausfall vom Schmickler.


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2017)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ihr habt es ja in ein paar Tagen geschafft, hier in Österreich allerdings läuft der (inoffizielle) Vorwahlkampf schon seit dem Sommer,
> nachdem die GroKo vorzeitige Neuwahlen angekündigt hat. Jetzt hat der Intensivwahlkampf begonnen und die ganze Chose zieht sich noch einmal weiter, bis zum 14.10.



In Spanien wurde letzten Tage praktisch nichts über den deutschen Wahlkampf berichtet. War auch mal ganz angenehm, wo für die Briefwähler das ganze schon abgehakt ist. 
Dafür wurde sehr viel über das "illegale" Referendum in Catalonien berichtet, über das  man hier recht wenig hört.


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dafür wurde sehr viel über das "illegale" Referendum in Catalonien berichtet, über das  man hier recht wenig hört.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Deutschlandfunk an und eines der ersten Themen in den Nachrichten ist eben das.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. September 2017)

referendum katalonien - Google-Suche

Finde es jetzt auch nicht so schwer, was darüber zu finden. Heute morgen in den Nachrichten war es auch das erste oder zweite Thema.


----------



## xNeo92x (21. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dafür wurde sehr viel über das "illegale" Referendum in Catalonien berichtet, über das  man hier recht wenig hört.



Da soll man ja auch nicht viel drüber nachdenken oder sich dafür einsetzen. Gott bewahre falls hier im Westen die Abspaltung Kataloniens sich als legal herausstellt, dann wird man auch die Abspaltung der Krim akzeptieren müssen


----------



## Grestorn (21. September 2017)

Was soll das, dass sich die Katalanen abspalten wollen? Wenn sich in jedem Land die wirtschaftlich stärkste Region vom Land abspaltet, weil sie den Rest des Landes nicht durchfüttern will (was auch eine sehr einseitige Sicht der Dinge ist), dann können wir gleich wieder die Mauer nach Ostdeutschland hochziehen und Bayern wird ein eigenenes Herzogtum von und zu Seehofer. 

Am besten gleich zurück ins Mittelalter!


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2017)

In Deutschland dürften sich bei einer gültigen Abspaltung dann vor allem die Reichsbürger bestätigt sehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. September 2017)

Naja das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker wird auch in der UN-Charta festgehalten.

Warum die Schotten abstimmen durften, man es jetzt aber den Katalanen untersagen will, erschließt sich mir nicht. Welche Gründe sie dafür haben, ist letztendlich ihr Ding und nicht unsers.


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2017)

Wie ging der Satz doch gleich:


> Ich liebe Deutschland. Ich liebe es so sehr, dass ich zufrieden bin, weil es gleich zwei Deutschland gibt.


Ich hol schonmal das Popcorn.



Grestorn schrieb:


> [...] und Bayern wird ein eigenenes Herzogtum von und zu Seehofer.


Ob dann doch noch der Edmund-Stoiber-Transrapid zum FJS-Flughafen gebaut wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (21. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dafür wurde sehr viel über das "illegale" Referendum in Catalonien berichtet, über das  man hier recht wenig hört.



In Österreich - zumindest in den größeren Zeitungen schon. Ich verfolge den Vorgang schon länger.
Meiner Meinung nach sorgt die Zentralregierung mit ihren Aktionen seit gestern nur dafür, dass sich am Ende sogar eine  Mehrheit für die Eigenständigkeit entscheiden würde, was ja bisher nicht ganz wahrscheinlich wahr.

Man Argumentiert zwar mit der Spanischen Verfassung, ignoriert aber das ''Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker'', das ja z.B. am Balkan genutzt wurde (Kosovo ?)

Und genau hier liegt das Problem: Jeder interpretiert dieses so wie er gerne möchte und wie es ihm grade in den Kram passt. So war es am Balkan OK für die Mehrheit, gegen den Willen Serbiens, im ukrainisch-russischen Konflikt (Krim)* hingegen nicht.
Keine Ahnung wie das Ausgeht. Ist auch nicht der einzige Sezessionswunsch in Europa. Oder auf der Welt.

Sezessionsbestrebungen in Europa

*Ich weiß natürlich das die Abstimmung auf der Krim nicht unseren demokratischen Standards entsprach (Gläserene Urnen, bewaffnete in Wahllokalen), -von dem ganzen Konflikt erst gar nicht zu reden - aber so oder so hätte sich wohl eine große Mehrheit auf der Krim für einen (wieder)Anschluss an Russland gefunden.


----------



## Grestorn (21. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum die Schotten abstimmen durften, man es jetzt aber den Katalanen untersagen will, erschließt sich mir nicht. Welche Gründe sie dafür haben, ist letztendlich ihr Ding und nicht unsers.



Schottland ist bei weitem nicht die wirtschaftlich stärkste Region in GB. Die haben nur ein Problem mit dem Brexit (und mit den Engländern generell). 

Bayern wurde nach dem Krieg von Gesamtdeutschland hochgepäppelt. Jetzt, wo es uns gut geht, spalten wir uns am besten ab, jetzt brauchen wir das doofe Berlin nicht mehr. Ist doch ne tolle Idee, oder? Und Seehofer erzählt das tatsächlich auch bei fast jeden Parteitag!


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. September 2017)

Ob eine Region wirtschaftlich stark ist oder nicht, ist doch völlig irrelevant.  (Außerdem fand die Unabhängigkeitsabstimmung der Schotten 2014, also vor dem Brexit, statt).

Entweder man nimmt das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker ernst oder nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (21. September 2017)

Ich halte Kleinstaatentümlerei generell für kurzsichtig und schädlich. Auf jeder Ebene (auch EU und Welt). Leider ist es seit 20 Jahren "in", wieder selbständig sein zu wollen und sich vom Großen abzuspalten, eine Rückbewegung seit den Zusammenschlüssen im letzten Jahrhundert. 

Wohin soll das führen? Was soll das bringen? Letztlich ist dieses "Wir sind besser als die" denken doch wirklich von gestern. Dieses Anti-Globalisierungsgedöns lässt die Menschen denken, dass sie es alleine besser als in der Gemeinschaft können würden. Dabei ist das doch nur absurd. Ein Rückfall ins Mittelalter, wie gesagt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. September 2017)

Du kannst es ja auch für all das halten, das ist ja dein gutes Recht.

Genauso wie es das gute Recht der Katalanen ist, für sich zu entscheiden, wie sie leben wollen.


----------



## Grestorn (21. September 2017)

Nur weil es Agitatoren überall auf der Welt gibt, die die Menschen aufwiegeln, muss man denen nicht gleich hinterherrennen. Demokratie ist sehr anfällig gegenüber Agitatoren, das wissen wir aus der Vergangenheit uns sehen es aktuell überdeutlich auf der ganzen Welt.

Man lässt die Menschen denken, sie wären besser als andere, und die glauben das nur zu gern. Das ist auch menschlich. Und man verführt sie damit. Dass das mittel- und langfristig nur Nachteile hat und vermutlich in eine Katastrophe führt, diesen Überblick scheint tatsächlich noch nicht mal eine demokratische Mehrheit zu haben. So erschreckend das ist. 

Die Menschheit ist erschreckend dumm. Das muss man leider so sagen.


----------



## Verminaard (21. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Bayern wurde nach dem Krieg von Gesamtdeutschland hochgepäppelt. Jetzt, wo es uns gut geht, spalten wir uns am besten ab, jetzt brauchen wir das doofe Berlin nicht mehr. Ist doch ne tolle Idee, oder? Und Seehofer erzählt das tatsächlich auch bei fast jeden Parteitag!



Meinst du den Laenderfinanzausgleich, wenn du von hochgepaeppelt redest?
Ja stimmt schon, Bayern war bis 1986 Geldempfaenger und 1992, danach Einzahler, und es wurde von Jahr zu Jahr mehr, mit dem Ergebniss das sie 2016 die mit Abstand hoechsten Einzahlungen hatten.
Gesamtdeutschland? Baden-Wüttemberg, Hamburg, Hessen, NRW. 
Landerfinanzausgleich – Wikipedia

Ich finds interessant, das du es gelten laesst das die Schotten ein "Problem" mit den Englaendern haben. Bei den Bayern ist das was anderes.
Wie abfaellig reden denn so andere Deutsche ueber Bayern. Frag mal Threshold.

Es wird anscheinend auch willkuerlich mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.
Absplatungen bei einigen Volksgruppen/Laendern/Staaten/Whatever ist vollkommen in Ordnung und wird begruesst, bei anderen ein absolutes NoGo.

Kosovo wurde schon genannt, bzw gleich die ganze Aufloesung des ehemaligen Jugoslawien.
Krim, Tschechoslowakei, Sowjetunion!
Das sind nur die europaeischen Laender und der Spezialfall Krim.

Zusammenfassend: wenn ehemalige Ostblockstaaten zerfallen und Volksgruppen, aus welchen Gruenden auch immer, eigene Staaten haben wollen ist es vollkommen in Ordnung.
Na bei Schottland auch, wegen Brexit.
Aber sobald andere Volksgruppen/Regionen/(Bundes)laender der Meinung sind, das sie es alleine besser haben, geht das nicht?

Was ist das bitte fuer eine seltsame Auffassung? Gilt jetzt Recht doch nicht fuer alle gleich?

Anscheinend funktioniert die Globalisierung doch nicht ganz so gut, wie immer gerne dargestellt wird.
Wahrscheinlich weils nicht ganz so viele Profiteuere bei der ganzen Geschichte gibt.


----------



## Grestorn (21. September 2017)

Nein, ich finde es auch nicht gut, dass sich Schottland von GB abspalten will. 2014 war ich auch total froh, dass das nicht geklappt hat. 

Aber heute fände ich es lustig, wenn Schottland sich von GB abspaltet und in der EU bleiben würde. Aber aus anderen Gründen, die eigentlich offensichtlich sein sollten. Nordirland wäre dann isoliert und von der EU umzingelt... Eine schöne Vorstellung.

Kurz: Ich finde eine Abspaltung eigentlich nie gut, in keinem Fall.  Wenn das anders rübergekommen sein sollte, dann war das ein Missverständnis. Auch der Zerfall von Jugoslavien und der Tschecheslovakai fand ich schade. Die Spannungen in diesen Bevölerungsgruppen wurden von Agitatoren angestachelt, bis sie sich in Jugoslavien eben gegenseitig abschalchteten. Die selben Leute, die oft einige Jahre vorher befreundet waren. 

Da sieht man, wohin solche Agitatoren führen können!


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nur weil es Agitatoren überall auf der Welt gibt, die die Menschen aufwiegeln, muss man denen nicht gleich hinterherrennen. Demokratie ist sehr anfällig gegenüber Agitatoren, das wissen wir aus der Vergangenheit uns sehen es aktuell überdeutlich auf der ganzen Welt.
> 
> Man lässt die Menschen denken, sie wären besser als andere, und die glauben das nur zu gern. Das ist auch menschlich. Und man verführt sie damit. Dass das mittel- und langfristig nur Nachteile hat und vermutlich in eine Katastrophe führt, diesen Überblick scheint tatsächlich noch nicht mal eine demokratische Mehrheit zu haben. So erschreckend das ist.
> 
> Die Menschheit ist erschreckend dumm. Das muss man leider so sagen.



Das ist ja alles schön und gut und diese Meinung steht dir zu, trotzdem ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Katalanen selbst über ihr Schicksal bestimmen wollen. 

Und ich finde es ziemlich unfair, ihnen deshalb Dummheit oder Agitation zu unterstellen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Nein, ich finde es auch nicht gut, dass sich Schottland von GB abspalten will. 2014 war ich auch total froh, dass das nicht geklappt hat.
> 
> Aber heute fände ich es lustig, wenn Schottland sich von GB abspaltet und in der EU bleiben würde. Aber aus anderen Gründen, die eigentlich offensichtlich sein sollten. Nordirland wäre dann isoliert und von der EU umzingelt... Eine schöne Vorstellung.



Auf deutsch, dass Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Schotten ist dir eigentlich egal, es geht dir nur um den das Konstrukt EU?

Das hat ja zum Glück überhaupt keine Demokratiedefizite


----------



## Verminaard (21. September 2017)

Uh die Belgier hab ich ganz vergessen, bei denen brodelt es doch auch schon seit laengerem.
Aber die sind ja kollektiv dumm.

Wie siehts eigentlich bei den Franzosen aus? Gibts da auch so Ideen das sich manche Regionen von anderen trennen wollen?

Bei Italien wuerde es mich nicht wundern, wenn die noerdlichen Regionen solch einen Wunsch auch haben.


----------



## OField (21. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was soll das, dass sich die Katalanen abspalten wollen? Wenn sich in jedem Land die wirtschaftlich stärkste Region vom Land abspaltet, weil sie den Rest des Landes nicht durchfüttern will (was auch eine sehr einseitige Sicht der Dinge ist), dann können wir gleich wieder die Mauer nach Ostdeutschland hochziehen und Bayern wird ein eigenenes Herzogtum von und zu Seehofer.
> 
> Am besten gleich zurück ins Mittelalter!



Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Volker – Wikipedia

Wenn die Leute das so wollen, ist es ihre Sache. Nur weil du ein Problem damit hast, ist es nicht ******* 

Bezüglich der Krim, könnte mir in der Tat vorstellen, dass die westlichen Politiker nur sehr ungern eine Abspaltung Kataloniens hinnehmen.


----------



## Verminaard (21. September 2017)

Bin mal gespannt ob man aus dem Selbstbestimmungsrecht nicht auch irgendwie Rassimus konstruieren kann.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie abfaellig reden denn so andere Deutsche ueber Bayern. Frag mal Threshold.



Ich war ja schon mal in Ulm.
Und wenn ich durch Zufall nach Neu Ulm gekommen bin, kam mir das wie tiefstes Ausland vor. 
 Furchtbar. 
Bayern will sich abspalten?
Können sie gerne machen. Dann müssen die Bayern in Bayern ein Atomendlager finden und ordentlich Auslängermaut bezahlen, wenn sie mal an die Küste wollen. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend: wenn ehemalige Ostblockstaaten zerfallen und Volksgruppen, aus welchen Gruenden auch immer, eigene Staaten haben wollen ist es vollkommen in Ordnung.
> Na bei Schottland auch, wegen Brexit.
> Aber sobald andere Volksgruppen/Regionen/(Bundes)laender der Meinung sind, das sie es alleine besser haben, geht das nicht?



Nord Italien will sich ja auch vom Süden abspalten. 
Belgien ist eh ein zwei Staaten Staat.
Bei den Niederländern sieht es auch nicht anders aus.
Aber was bringt das am Ende?
Großbritannien ohne die EU ist global viel schwächer und das werden die Briten am Ende auch merken und dann meckern sie wieder herum.
Das gleiche gilt für die Kleinstaaterei, wenn sich alle Regionen abspalten.
Oder glaubt irgendwer, dass Katalonien oder das Elsaß automatisch auch in der EU sind und den Euro haben?
Natürlich nicht.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich bei den Franzosen aus? Gibts da auch so Ideen das sich manche Regionen von anderen trennen wollen?



Die Franzosen sind so zentralisiert, dass es da nichts gibt, 
Außer Monaco halt. die weigern sich seit Jahren, wieder ins Reicht zurück zu kommen.


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob man aus dem Selbstbestimmungsrecht nicht auch irgendwie Rassimus konstruieren kann.


Von "konstruiert" kann wohl kaum die Rede sein, wenn man damit seine völkisch-nationale/völkisch-rassistische Ideologie versucht zu kaschieren.


----------



## Verminaard (21. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Von "konstruiert" kann wohl kaum die Rede sein, wenn man damit seine völkisch-nationale/völkisch-rassistische Ideologie versucht zu kaschieren.



Ich bin da nicht ganz so bewandert....
Also ist alles voelkisch-nationale gleich rassistisch?
Trifft dann fuer die ganzen von mir genannten Volksgruppen/Staaten zu und welche noch ergaenzt wurden.

Grob gesagt, eigentlich fuer ganz Europa und auch die restliche Welt, wo Volksgruppen Eigenstaendigkeit anstreben.
Nur das es bei Einigen begruesst wird, bei anderen verurteilt.
Ich habe noch nicht herausgefunden wann soetwas gut und wann boese ist.


----------



## aloha84 (21. September 2017)

Bis heute Morgen um 3 in einer politischen Diskussionsrunde gesessen....inkl eines Bundestagsabgeordneten.........3 Stunden Schlaf und dann wieder auf Arbeit gefahren..... bin ich müde und platt...


----------



## xNeo92x (21. September 2017)

Was mich noch interessiert ist: Wenn sich diese autonomen Gebiete abspalten, bleiben die automatisch Teil der EU oder können die sich das dann aussuchen?


----------



## Verminaard (21. September 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> bin ich müde und platt...



Ist aber absolut kein Grund uns jetzt Details vorzuenthalten!

Moegen die Wachmacher, die du so zu dir nehmen darfst und kannst dich ueber den Tag bringen.


----------



## aloha84 (21. September 2017)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessiert ist: Wenn sich diese autonomen Gebiete abspalten, bleiben die automatisch Teil der EU oder können die sich das dann aussuchen?



Die sind raus.....müssen behandelt werden als wären sie niemals drin gewesen.....und dann gibts das normale Beitrittsprozedere.
Spannender ist was mit "Spanien ohne Katalonien" passiert.......das weiß ich gerade aber auch nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich bin da nicht ganz so bewandert....
> Also ist alles voelkisch-nationale gleich rassistisch?
> Trifft dann fuer die ganzen von mir genannten Volksgruppen/Staaten zu und welche noch ergaenzt wurden.
> 
> ...



Böse ist es wen es nicht ins eigene Weltbild / die eigene Idiologie passt und gut wen es da reinpasst. Im Grunde ist das also ganz simpel. 

Auch was die gute Idiologie  ist ist da im Grunde auch ganz einfach, die westliche Wertefassade, die sich nach außen wesentlich moderner und aufgeschlossener gibt als der Rest der Welt.
Im Grunde aber versteckt sich dort nur ein ganz ehnlicher Schimmel wie überall anders auch nur hinter einer Fassade der ihn vor den Augen anderer verbergen soll, während man in anderen Ländern den Schimmel halt an allen Ecken und Enden sehen kann.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessiert ist: Wenn sich diese autonomen Gebiete abspalten, bleiben die automatisch Teil der EU oder können die sich das dann aussuchen?



Es ist ja ein neuer Staat entstanden.
Der muss sich bemühen, UN Mitglied zu werden, muss sich bei der Fifa anmelden und alles weitere machen.

Selbst wenn sich Schottland von den Briten abspalten sollten, müssten sie die EU Mitgliedschaft neu beantragen, denn sie waren ja nie Mitglied, nur als Teil eines anderen Landes, aber das zählt nicht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was soll das, dass sich die Katalanen abspalten wollen? Wenn sich in jedem Land die wirtschaftlich stärkste Region vom Land abspaltet, weil sie den Rest des Landes nicht durchfüttern will (was auch eine sehr einseitige Sicht der Dinge ist), dann können wir gleich wieder die Mauer nach Ostdeutschland hochziehen und Bayern wird ein eigenenes Herzogtum von und zu Seehofer.
> 
> Am besten gleich zurück ins Mittelalter!


Ach Bayern ist nicht so blöd und will sich gar nicht mehr abspalten. Aber eine Mauer, das wäre was. Aber machen wir es einfach.  Nur für diejenigen die nach dem Regimefall direkt die DM haben wollten und jetzt was von Wirtschaftsflüchtlibgen tönen.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist ja ein neuer Staat entstanden.
> Der muss sich bemühen, UN Mitglied zu werden, muss sich bei der Fifa anmelden und alles weitere machen.
> 
> Selbst wenn sich Schottland von den Briten abspalten sollten, müssten sie die EU Mitgliedschaft neu beantragen, denn sie waren ja nie Mitglied, nur als Teil eines anderen Landes, aber das zählt nicht.



Naja, wobei es im Falle der Unabhängigkeit von Schottland wohl recht schnell gehen würde mit der EU-Mitgliedschaft. Das hat man ja im Rahmen ihres Referendums und auch im Rahmen des Brexit immer wieder aus Brüssel durchblicken lassen.
Sie müssten da wohl kaum nochmal einen langwierigen Prozess durchlaufen, wie andere Länder die sich um eine EU-Mitgliedschaft beworben haben.


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was soll das, dass sich die Katalanen abspalten wollen? Wenn sich in jedem Land die wirtschaftlich stärkste Region vom Land abspaltet, weil sie den Rest des Landes nicht durchfüttern will (was auch eine sehr einseitige Sicht der Dinge ist), dann können wir gleich wieder die Mauer nach Ostdeutschland hochziehen und Bayern wird ein eigenenes Herzogtum von und zu Seehofer.



Die Wirtschaft spielt in dem Konflikt kaum eine Rolle. Es geht hauptsächlich um die andere Kultur, z.B. ist in Catalonien schon lange der Stierkampf verboten. Auch wird dort eine andere Sprache gesprochen. 

Das Hauptproblem ist aber die fehlende Einigungsbereitschaft aus Madrid. 

Das dann plötzlich Regierungmitarbeiter verhaftet werden ist schon die Härte. Man stellt sich nur mal vor, die Bundespolizei rückt in München ein und nimmt Dobrind und Seehofer fest. Demokratisch ist etwas anderes.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man stellt sich nur mal vor, die Bundespolizei rückt in München ein und nimmt Dobrind und Seehofer fest. Demokratisch ist etwas anderes.



Ach,  ich glaube in dem Fall könnte ich da bezüglich eines Mangels an Demokratie mal ein Auge zudrücken.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, wobei es im Falle der Unabhängigkeit von Schottland wohl recht schnell gehen würde mit der EU-Mitgliedschaft. Das hat man ja im Rahmen ihres Referendums und auch im Rahmen des Brexit immer wieder aus Brüssel durchblicken lassen.
> Sie müssten da wohl kaum nochmal einen langwierigen Prozess durchlaufen, wie andere Länder die sich um eine EU-Mitgliedschaft beworben haben.



Das weiß ich nicht. Wenn ich aber jetzt so mitkriege, dass die Verhandlungen über den Austritt der Briten 2 Jahre mindestens dauern werden, halte ich das ganze sowieso für ein Witz.
Wenn ein Land austritt, ist es draußen und muss dann neu verhandeln.
die Briten wollen doch sowieso alles behalten, was für sie von Vorteil ist und lehnen alles ab, was für sie von Nachteil ist.
Und wenn die eben keine Kompromisse eingehen wollen, kriegen sie auch nichts. 
Die Briten sind viel abhängiger von der EU als sie denken. Die sollten erst mal fühlen, wie das ist, wenn sie alleine da stehen.

Und Schottland wäre ein neues Land. Sie müssten natürlich den gleichen Prozess durchlaufen wie alle anderen EU Staaten auch, die dazu gekommen sind. Wäre ja sonst ungerecht gegenüber denen, die diesen Schritt gegangen sind.
Serbien ist EU Kandidat, wie Albanien und Montenegro auch. Das sind sie seit 7 Jahren oder so. Wann sie Mitglied werden, steht aber noch in den Sternen.
Würde man Schottland gleich nach der Unabhängigkeit zum EU Land machen, wäre das gegenüber den anderen schlicht unfair.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das dann plötzlich Regierungmitarbeiter verhaftet werden ist schon die Härte. Man stellt sich nur mal vor, die Bundespolizei rückt in München ein und nimmt Dobrind und Seehofer fest. Demokratisch ist etwas anderes.



Ich glaube, die Abschiebung geht bestimmt schnell von statten.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Würde man Schottland gleich nach der Unabhängigkeit zum EU Land machen, wäre das gegenüber den anderen schlicht unfair.



Fairnes gegenüber anderen Kandidaten war noch nie ein wirkliches Kriterium für eine EU-Aufnahme. Da muss ich nur an die EU-Osterweiterung zurückdenken.


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2017)

Wobei Schottland und Catalonien den Vorteil haben, dass dort schon seit Jahrzehnten EU-Standards gelten. Damit sollte der Eintritt recht schnell gehen.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Fairnes gegenüber anderen Kandidaten war noch nie ein wirkliches Kriterium für eine EU-Aufnahme. Da muss ich nur an die EU-Osterweiterung zurückdenken.



Wieso?
1997 wurden die Ostländer um Polen in Verhandlungen aufgenommen, 2004 wurden sie dann Mitglied.
Ein Schnellschuss ist ja was anderes.
Und heute ist es natürlich noch mal schwieriger Mitglied zu werden, denn es geht ja darum, auch vorteile von der Aufnahme zu haben und nicht nur ein weiteres Land, dass mit Geld versorgt werden muss.


----------



## Verminaard (21. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und heute ist es natürlich noch mal schwieriger Mitglied zu werden, denn es geht ja darum, auch vorteile von der Aufnahme zu haben und nicht nur ein weiteres Land, dass mit Geld versorgt werden muss.



Ja moment mal!
Ist das nicht rassistisch?

SCNR


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ja moment mal!
> Ist das nicht rassistisch?
> 
> SCNR



Nein, nicht rassistisch, da man sie ja nicht wegen ihrer "Rasse", Religion, Hautfarbe, ect. nicht aufnimmt. Es wäre maximal diskriminierend.
Aber so tickt alles in diesem Universum nunmal. Etwas muss einen Vorteil bieten, ansonsten ist es uninteressant, oder wer hier würde sich freiwillig eine Grafikkarte kaufen die 80% langsamer ist, nur um sein Gewissen zu beruhigen etwas soziales getan zu haben? 

Wir diskriminieren also faktisch am laufenden Band in allen Lebensbereichen und da stört sich eigentlich auch niemand wirklich daran.


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, wobei es im Falle der Unabhängigkeit von Schottland wohl recht schnell gehen würde mit der EU-Mitgliedschaft. Das hat man ja im Rahmen ihres Referendums und auch im Rahmen des Brexit immer wieder aus Brüssel durchblicken lassen.


Zu Zeiten des Referendum in Schottland war der Tenor aus Brüssel ein Anderer (natürlich um UK zu stützen): Es würde explizit gesagt dass man bei Abspaltung NICHT Teil der EU wäre. Genau darüber argumentieren die Schotten auch jetzt für ein neues Referendum: Man hätte sich in die EU mit dem Extra UK gewählt. UK ohne EU wäre nie genommen worden.


----------



## aloha84 (21. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist aber absolut kein Grund uns jetzt Details vorzuenthalten!
> 
> Moegen die Wachmacher, die du so zu dir nehmen darfst und kannst dich ueber den Tag bringen.



War eine Veranstaltung für Interessierte, waren ca. 40 Leute da, darunter ein Bundestagsabgeordneter (sitzt seit 12 Jahren im Bundestag) als Diskussionspartner..... Gäste waren unter anderem Parteimitglieder verschiedenster Parteien, Vereinsvorstände, Firmenchefs, Studenten, Dozenten und sogar ein paar Schüler.
 2 Stunden im Kreis sitzen und dem Abgeordneten Fragen stellen.......zum Großteil ging es dabei um die Debattenkultur, kommunale Projekte, "die da oben" etc.pp
Nach 2 Stunden war die öffentliche Runde beendet.......danach ging es in ein gemütlicheren Raum und haben zu acht mit dem Abgeordneten über Politik diskutiert.......BGE....Außenpolitik....Umgang mit der AFD im Bundestag.....Personenpolitik (wer wird was, weil?!)........Wahlprognosen....Industire 4.0 Chancen und Risiken......
Viel Wein und Whiskey.......gute Gespräche.....wenig Schlaf. *Käsebrötchen anstarr*


----------



## Verminaard (21. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, nicht rassistisch, da man sie ja nicht wegen ihrer "Rasse", Religion, Hautfarbe, ect. nicht aufnimmt. Es wäre maximal diskriminierend.
> Aber so tickt alles in diesem Universum nunmal. Etwas muss einen Vorteil bieten, ansonsten ist es uninteressant, oder wer hier würde sich freiwillig eine Grafikkarte kaufen die 80% langsamer ist, nur um sein Gewissen zu beruhigen etwas soziales getan zu haben?



Ich wollt nur aufzeigen wie absurd manche Argumente sind die mit Rassimusvorwurf untermauert werden.

Um die Bruecke zu den relevanten Themen in Deutschland zu schlagen.

Inwieweit gibt es jetzt einen großartigen Unterschied, zwischen einem, von einigen Parteien geforderten Einwanderungsgesetz nach diversen Vorbildern, und dem Richtlinienkatalog fuer einen erfolgreichen EU-Beitritt?
Die Migrationspolitik die aktuell von der Noch-Bundesregierung betrieben wird ist mMn nicht wirklich gut fuer das Land auf lange Sicht gesehen.


----------



## Grestorn (21. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und ich finde es ziemlich unfair, ihnen deshalb Dummheit oder Agitation zu unterstellen.


Separatisten sind in 9 von 10 Fällen Egoisten, machtlüstern, natioanlistisch oder dumm. Ja. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf deutsch, dass Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Schotten ist dir eigentlich egal, es geht dir nur um den das Konstrukt EU?
> Das hat ja zum Glück überhaupt keine Demokratiedefizite



Schon lustig, was Du alles in mich hineinprojezierst.


----------



## Grestorn (21. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich bin da nicht ganz so bewandert....
> Also ist alles voelkisch-nationale gleich rassistisch?



Ja. "Wir sind besser als die anderen". Rassismus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Separatisten sind in 9 von 10 Fällen Egoisten, machtlüstern, natioanlistisch oder dumm. Ja.



Dafür gibt es sicher gute Quellen?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Schon lustig, was Du alles in mich hineinprojezierst.



Du warst erst gegen die Unabhängigkeit der Schotten, jetzt dafür. Und du begrünest es mit der EU.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ja. "Wir sind besser als die anderen". Rassismus.



Man sollten sofort alle Olympiaden (und generell Wettkämpfe) verbieten. Die leben ja geradezu davon, dass jemand besser ist, als andere.


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man sollten sofort alle Olympiaden (und generell Wettkämpfe) verbieten. Die leben ja geradezu davon, dass jemand besser ist, als andere.


Bei Olympiaden werden neuerdings ethnische Säuberung, Massenvergewaltigungen und Genozide begangen, wie z.B. während der Jugoslawienkriege, wo eben die von mir genannten völkisch-nationalen und völkisch-rassistischen Deppen ihr Unwesen trieben?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Also ist alles voelkisch-nationale gleich rassistisch?


Soll das jetzt ein Versuch ala Petry werden, den Begriff völkisch reinzuwaschen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bei Olympiaden werden neuerdings ethnische Säuberung, Massenvergewaltigungen und Genozide begangen, wie z.B. während der Jugoslawienkriege, wo eben die von mir genannten völkisch-nationalen und völkisch-rassistischen Deppen ihr Unwesen trieben?



Grestorn sprach von einem „Wir sind besser als die anderen Rassismus.“ Ich erwähnte, dass diese Einstellung jedem Wettkampf zugrunde liegt.

Die Brücke zu ethnischen Säuberungen, Massenvergewaltigungen und Genoziden hast du geschlagen. 

Aber wenn schon vernünftige Einwanderungsregeln „Sozialdarwinismus“ sind, verwundert mich das nicht


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Grestorn sprach von einem „Wir sind besser als die anderen Rassismus.“ Ich erwähnte, dass diese Einstellung jedem Wettkampf zugrunde liegt.



Man merkt du hast zu lange keine reinen PvP basierten Onlinespiele mehr gespielt.

Dort geht es inzwischen nur noch um Spaß am spielen und ist es verpöhnt wen man dann auch noch alles dafür geben will auch zu gewinnen.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ja moment mal!
> Ist das nicht rassistisch?
> 
> SCNR



Wir haben 1990 15 Millionen Wirtschaftsflünglinge aufgenommen.
Aus humanitären Gründen und nicht aus rassistischen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Grestorn sprach von einem „Wir sind besser als die anderen Rassismus.“ Ich erwähnte, dass diese Einstellung jedem Wettkampf zugrunde liegt.



Ja, wir sind 2014 Weltmeister geworden. Mit einer sehr guten Mannschaft.
Was ist daran verwerflich?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir haben 1990 15 Millionen Wirtschaftsflünglinge aufgenommen.
> Aus humanitären Gründen und nicht aus rassistischen.



Ja und von der Infrastruktur dieser "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge" hat man als Westdeutscher super gelebt, ganz zu schweigen von den Ostzuschlägen die man als Westdeutscher Beamter bekommen hat um ostdeutschen Urwalt Dienst zu leisten. 
Oder erinnern wir uns mal an die ganzen Vorwändeprodukte die man günstig im Osten hat produzieren lassen (Billiglohnland DDR).

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das der Osten Deutschlands bis heute von Westdeutschen in führenden Positionen dominiert wird, die nachfolgende Doku dazu kann ich nur empfehlen:

Wer beherrscht den Osten? | MDR.DE


----------



## xNeo92x (21. September 2017)

Man muss nicht egoistisch, machtlüstern, nationalistisch oder dumm sein, um sich abspalten zu wollen.
Vielleicht gefällt es einem nicht, dass die eigene Regierung einer anderen Regierung in den Arsch kriecht und alles tut was diese von ihr verlangt.
Deutschland und USA sind bestes Beispiel.
Es tut sich nur nichts in Deutschland, weil die Mehrheit der Wähler aus konservativen Rentnern und einer ungebildeten Jugend besteht, die sich einen auf die Vong-Rechtschreibung keult und die Kardashians vergöttert.
Ansonsten wäre Mutti schon längst im Pflegeheim.


----------



## Verminaard (21. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ja. "Wir sind besser als die anderen". Rassismus.



Wir Deutschen/Europaer sind besser als die Chinesen, weil wir Meinungsfreiheit (haben wir die wirklich?) haben?

Meine Guete, kann man auf so viele Sachen anwenden, nur wann ist es richtig und wann falsch?
Das liegt dann beim Einzelnen der die Definition verwenden will?



Poulton schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt ein Versuch ala Petry werden, den Begriff völkisch reinzuwaschen?



Was denn sonst? Ist doch der einzig logische Schluss den man ziehen kann, bei dem was ich so von mir gebe.



Das eigentliche Problem ist doch das es ganz normal geworden ist, das starke Worte wie Nazi, Rassismus ueberall verwendet werden.
Meist aber nur um die kontraere Meinung zu verunglimpfen.
Hinzu kommt das noch andere Worte negativ belastet werden. Ganz vorne mit dabei Rechtspopulismus bzw. ueberhaupt Populismus.
Jede Partei verwendet Polpulismis. Wenn die Petry irgendwas blubbert ist es sofort boesester Rechtspopulismus (da wurde erkannt das man da nicht gleich Nazi verwenden kann).
Dreschen aber Kipping, Roth, Kuenast und Co linkspopulistische Phrasen ist das vollkommen ok.
Anscheinend machen hier ganz schoen viele mit.

Was ich aufzeigen wollte, ist das man mit Aussagen wie Rassimus aufpassen muss.
Die Definition wird gerne sehr individuell ausgelegt. Man kommt bei einer Diskussion sehr schnell ans Ende wenn sowas in den Raum geworfen wird.
Mike Godwin hat es eigentlich ganz schoen ausgedrueckt.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja und von der Infrastruktur dieser "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge" hat man als Westdeutscher super gelebt, ganz zu schweigen von den Ostzuschlägen die man als Westdeutscher Beamter bekommen hat um ostdeutschen Urwalt Dienst zu leisten.
> 
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen das der Osten Deutschlands bis heute von Westdeutschen in führenden Positionen dominiert wird, die nachfolgende Doku dazu kann ich nur empfehlen:
> 
> Wer beherrscht den Osten? | MDR.DE



wo habe ich als Westdeutscher super gelebt?
Ich musste den Osten mit meinen Steuergeldern wieder aufbauen und dabei sind hier ganze Landstriche verarmt und die Infrastruktur ist im Eimer.
Und dass im Osten grundlegende Fehler gemacht worden sind, ist ja nichts neues. Was da geschachert wurde, ist ja nicht zum Aushalten gewesen.
Da haben sich wenige auf Kosten vieler bereichert. 
Also wie immer im Kapitalismus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir haben 1990 15 Millionen Wirtschaftsflünglinge aufgenommen.
> Aus humanitären Gründen und nicht aus rassistischen.



Es wurde lediglich der Zustand wieder hergestellt, der vor der Teilung galt. Das waren keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, das waren Deutsche.

Die gehörten schon immer zum Land. Nicht wenige hatten Verwandtschaft im Westen. Da kam (im Gegensatz zu heute) kein fremdes Volk, da wuchs zusammen, was sowieso zusammen gehörte, bevor es von der Sowjetunion abgetrennt wurde.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, wir sind 2014 Weltmeister geworden. Mit einer sehr guten Mannschaft. Was ist daran verwerflich?



Für mich nichts. Aber scheinbar haben manche ein Problem damit, wenn es Menschen gibt, die besser sind, als andere.



Threshold schrieb:


> Da haben sich wenige auf Kosten vieler bereichert.
> Also wie immer im Kapitalismus.



Ich finde die Kapitalismuskritik angesichts deiner Signatur immer wieder „interessant“.

Wie war das noch gleich mit „wir haben nur eine Welt“ und „auf die Ressourcen achten“?


----------



## Acandri (21. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wir Deutschen/Europaer sind besser als die Chinesen, weil wir Meinungsfreiheit (haben wir die wirklich?) haben?
> 
> Meine Guete, kann man auf so viele Sachen anwenden, nur wann ist es richtig und wann falsch?
> Das liegt dann beim Einzelnen der die Definition verwenden will?
> ...



Da kann man dir nur Zustimmen.
Solche Worte werden seit einiger Zeit für so ziemlich alles verwendet was nicht der eigenen Meinung entspricht.

Ein sehr schönes Beispiel sind hier die Vorschläge der AFD zu den Flüchtlingen. Gott was haben alle "Nazis" und "Rechter Populismus" gerufen^^ Nur haben sie alle Vergessen das nur wenige Jahre zuvor die CDU das gleiche gefordert hat.....
Sind damit alle in der CDU jetzt auch "Nazis" und "Rechte"?


----------



## Leob12 (21. September 2017)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Man muss nicht egoistisch, machtlüstern, nationalistisch oder dumm sein, um sich abspalten zu wollen.
> Vielleicht gefällt es einem nicht, dass die eigene Regierung einer anderen Regierung in den Arsch kriecht und alles tut was diese von ihr verlangt.
> Deutschland und USA sind bestes Beispiel.
> Es tut sich nur nichts in Deutschland, weil die Mehrheit der Wähler aus konservativen Rentnern und einer ungebildeten Jugend besteht, die sich einen auf die Vong-Rechtschreibung keult und die Kardashians vergöttert.
> Ansonsten wäre Mutti schon längst im Pflegeheim.


Soso, das Wahlvolk besteht die Mehrheit der Wähler aus Jugendlichen und Rentnern? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> wo habe ich als Westdeutscher super gelebt?
> Ich musste den Osten mit meinen Steuergeldern wieder aufbauen



Wo musstest du da was aufbauen? Infrastruktur war vorhanden. Das einzige was man gemacht hat mit Westgeld war diese zu modernisieren und wieder in Stand zu setzen. Das klingt ja gerade bei dir als hätte man in Ostdeutschland überhaupt erstmal ein Haus, Straße, Kanalisation, ect. bauen müssen, als hätte es da nur Urwälder gegeben, was zumindest dann den Ostzuschlag legitimiert hätte.

Und was wirklich nachhaltiges geschaffen hat man mit all den Milliarden nicht die da über die Jahre geflossen sind, nur bereichert haben sich damit jene die in den Osten kamen um ihn zu "verwalten".
Wie du schon sagst, es haben nur wenige profitiert. Wirtschaftliches Brachland ist Ostdeutschland heute aber nach wie vor und arbeitslos und arm dran sind mehr als vor der Wende. 

Aber es haben auch ein paar normale Westbürger durch die Wende profitiert. Frag mal die ganzen Tepichverkäufer und Autohändler die Schrottautos zu überteuerten Preisen verkauft haben. Die Typen die Hängerweise Bananen vertickert haben.
Die Menschen die zu Schnäpchenpreisen sich massenweise Immobilien gekauft haben und diese dann vermietet haben, oder die Discounter die sich massenweise billiges Bauland für neue Markthallen gesichert haben.
Die Banken die sich an Krediten eine goldene Nase verdient haben, ect. ect. ect. usw. usf.

Nach der Wende ist in Westdeutschland ja förmlich die Goldgräberstimmung ausgebrochen.
Aber wie das immer beim Rausch nach Gold ist, nicht jeder findet welches und genügend bleiben halt auf der Strecke.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Soso, das Wahlvolk besteht die Mehrheit der Wähler aus Jugendlichen und Rentnern?



Die Rentner haben zwar noch nicht die absolute, aber schon die relative Mehrheit:

Demografie: Rentner haben bei der Wahl so viel Einfluss wie nie - WELT


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Für mich nichts. Aber scheinbar haben manche ein Problem damit, wenn es Menschen gibt, die besser sind, als andere.



Sportliche Leistungen messen ist doch schon so alt wie die Menschheit selbst.
Das haben die antiken Griechen schon gemacht.
Und heute macht man das überall. In der kleinsten Familie fängt das schon an.
Ich habe mit den Lego Bauklötzen immer höhere Türme gebaut als mein Bruder. 
Der Vergleich der Stärke, Geschickt oder anderer Sachen hat ja auch eine Menge mit der Evolution zu tun.
Gäbe es sowas nicht, wäre der Homo Sapiens schon lange ausgestorben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sportliche Leistungen messen ist doch schon so alt wie die Menschheit selbst.
> Das haben die antiken Griechen schon gemacht.
> Und heute macht man das überall. In der kleinsten Familie fängt das schon an.
> Ich habe mit den Lego Bauklötzen immer höhere Türme gebaut als mein Bruder.
> ...



Sehe ich absolut genauso.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo musstest du da was aufbauen? Infrastruktur war vorhanden. Das einzige was man gemacht hat mit Westgeld war diese zu modernisieren und wieder in Stand zu setzen. Das klingt ja gerade bei dir als hätte man in Ostdeutschland überhaupt erstmal ein Haus, Straße, Kanalisation, ect. bauen müssen, als hätte es da nur Urwälder gegeben, was zumindest dann den Ostzuschlag legitimiert hätte.



Ich bin zum Mauerfall nach Berlin gefahren. Wie viele Millionen auch.
Bis zur Grenze war es super. Danach waren die Straßen ein Witz und in Berlin ging es dann wieder.
Wo war da also eine Infrastruktur?
Und ich kann mich noch gut an den Besuch bei Onkel Hugo in Leipzig erinnern, in den 80ern.
Da lag immer so eine Staubschicht auf dem Wagen, wenn der man für 2 Tage nicht bewegt wurde.
Komische Staubschicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sehe ich absolut genauso.



Nur gibt es heute auch zunehmend Menschen die den Wettkampf am liebsten abschaffen würden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin zum Mauerfall nach Berlin gefahren. Wie viele Millionen auch.
> Bis zur Grenze war es super. Danach waren die Straßen ein Witz und in Berlin ging es dann wieder.
> Wo war da also eine Infrastruktur?
> Und ich kann mich noch gut an den Besuch bei Onkel Hugo in Leipzig erinnern, in den 80ern.
> ...



Du solltest mal in die ländlicheren Regionen hinter Moskau in Russland fahren und dann noch mal mit der DDR vergleichen, dann weißt du wirklich was schlechte Infrastruktur, bzw. keine Infrastruktur, ist.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur gibt es heute auch zunehmend Menschendie den Wettkampf am liebsten abschaffen würden.



Wettkampf muss man nicht abschaffen. Man muss nur klar machen, dass Siegen nicht alles ist.
OK, klingt doof, weil der zweite ja der erste Verlierer ist. 
Aber jeder, der sich dem Wettkampf stellt, ist erst mal ein Sieger.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wettkampf muss man nicht abschaffen. Man muss nur klar machen, dass Siegen nicht alles ist.
> OK, klingt doof, weil der zweite ja der erste Verlierer ist.
> Aber jeder, der sich dem Wettkampf stellt, ist erst mal ein Sieger.



Nur gegenüber dem der sich überhaupt keinem Wettkampf stellt.
Aber am Ende bleibt er trotzdem nur der Verlierer weil er nicht gut genug war um sich gegenüber denen zu behaupten die sich dem Wettkampf gestellt und gewonnen haben.

Überhaupt anzutreten sollte daher eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, da man ansonsten schon verloren hat, aber das Ziel sollte immer sein auch zu gewinnen.
Das mag man nicht immer können, aber wer das erst garnicht versucht hat auch schon verloren.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

Klar ist das Ziel zu gewinnen.
Ein Deutscher 100m Sprinter will auch Olympiasieger werden. Nur muss ihm klar sein, dass es Leute gibt, die schlicht besser sind.
Aber soll er deswegen nicht antreten, weil er sowieso weiß, dass er nicht gewinnen kann?
Natürlich soll er antreten, denn gerade das macht doch den Spaß aus. 
Das Problem ist, das in der heutigen Zeit alles kommerzialisiert ist. Es nur noch ums Geld geht. Nicht mehr um die Sache an sich.
Trotzdem interessiert sich keiner für den Sieger eines Springturniers.


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja und von der Infrastruktur dieser "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge" hat man als Westdeutscher super gelebt, ganz zu schweigen von den Ostzuschlägen die man als Westdeutscher Beamter bekommen hat um ostdeutschen Urwalt Dienst zu leisten.
> Oder erinnern wir uns mal an die ganzen Vorwändeprodukte die man günstig im Osten hat produzieren lassen (Billiglohnland DDR).
> 
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen das der Osten Deutschlands bis heute von Westdeutschen in führenden Positionen dominiert wird, die nachfolgende Doku dazu kann ich nur empfehlen:
> ...




Von den jetzigen Flüchtlingen profitieren auch genug Leute. Wo ist jetzt dein Argument? Die DDR als Billiglohnland gab es nach der Wiedervereinigung nicht mehr. Im Gegenteil, man hat Billiarden reingepumpt, um die Infrastruktur auf Westniveau zu heben. Dann noch massiv Renten an Leute ausgezahlt, die nie auch nur einen Pfennig eingezahlt haben. Eine wertlose Währung in 2:1 getauscht. Und dann das späte Gemecker, das man betrogen worden wäre. 
Auf den Einen, der die Wahrheit gesagt hat, wollte man ja nicht hören. Und die ganzen Bürgerrechtler hat man ja direkt nach der Wende wieder entmachtet und ist lieber den Politikern der Ex-Blockflöten hinterher gelaufen, die ja so viel für den Zusammenbruch der DDR getan haben. 


Ich meine wenn ich schon die Logik einiger, dass Egoismus gut ist übernehme, wieso soll ich dann bei der EX-DDR aufhören?  Ich bin aus dem Westen, hätte man die DDR nur reformiert und nicht mit Hauruckaktionen eingegliedert, sowie eine Obergrenze festgelegt, hätte *ich* wohl mehr davon. Und darum geht es ja einigen hier. Wie es einem selber geht, nicht um das Gesamtbild. Nur wenn man die Logik jetzt auf Andere anwendet, dann wird plötzlich gemeckert.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem ist doch das es ganz normal geworden ist, das starke Worte wie Nazi, Rassismus ueberall verwendet werden.
> Meist aber nur um die kontraere Meinung zu verunglimpfen.
> Hinzu kommt das noch andere Worte negativ belastet werden. Ganz vorne mit dabei Rechtspopulismus bzw. ueberhaupt Populismus.
> Jede Partei verwendet Polpulismis. Wenn die Petry irgendwas blubbert ist es sofort boesester Rechtspopulismus (da wurde erkannt das man da nicht gleich Nazi verwenden kann).
> ...





Ja da wird gerne rumgejammert, das man doch nicht mehr sagen darf, sonst wird man gleich als Gutmensch, oder Linker diffamiert. Ach ne halt, darüber wird ja gar nicht gejammert. Eher davon, dass man Rassismus jetzt nicht mehr Rassismus nennen darf. Und Rechtsextreme, nicht mehr Rechtsextreme. Das ist ja gleich Nazikeule.

Die Linkspartei wurde wegen Populismus in den Medien auch angegangen, das solltest du aber auch wissen. Und so ganz nebenbei, in Deutschland nutzt man Umlaute.

Die Definition Rassismus ist auch relativ einfach. Wenn ich der Meinung bin, Griechen seien alle faul und Steuerbetrüger ist das rassistisch. Wenn ich der Meinung bin, alle Amis sind dumm, ist das Rassismus. Und wenn ich keine Türken neben mir wohnen haben will, ist das rassistisch, auch wenn ich gegen den Achmed auf der Arbeit nichts habe.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wenn ich der Meinung bin, alle Amis sind dumm, ist das Rassismus.



Angesichts dessen, was gerade im Oval Office hockt, könnte man auch von alternativen Fakten sprechen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. September 2017)

Das es dumm war ihn zu wählen, da stimme ich zu.  Aber es hat ihn nicht die ganze Bevölkerung gewählt.


----------



## Grestorn (21. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es sicher gute Quellen?


Sag mir andere Gründe für eine Abspaltung? 

Der einzige legitime Grund ist Unterdrückung Ausgrenzung der Zentralmacht, von der man sich abkapseln will. Das macht den einen von den 10 Fällen aus. Alle anderen Fälle sind klar "wir sind besser als die und können es alleine besser und außerdem lassen wir uns von der Zentralregierung schon mal gar nicht vorschreiben!"



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du warst erst gegen die Unabhängigkeit der Schotten, jetzt dafür. Und du begrünest es mit der EU.


Lern lesen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man sollten sofort alle Olympiaden (und generell Wettkämpfe) verbieten. Die leben ja geradezu davon, dass jemand besser ist, als andere.



Wenn der FC Bayern gegen Augburg spielt, dann muss deswegen noch lange nicht München und Augsburg eine getrennte Nation sein und man muss sich auch nicht hassen (auch wenn das einige Ultras vielleicht tun). Message: Ein Wettbewerb, egal ob sportlich, wirtschaftlich oder sonst wie, kann auch stattfinden ohne dass es eine Nationalgrenze und getrennte Regierungen gibt. Und über Regionalregierungen kann man auch wunderbar regionale Belange berücksichtigen.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Man muss nicht egoistisch, machtlüstern, nationalistisch oder dumm sein, um sich abspalten zu wollen.
> Vielleicht gefällt es einem nicht, dass die eigene Regierung einer anderen Regierung in den Arsch kriecht und alles tut was diese von ihr verlangt.
> Deutschland und USA sind bestes Beispiel.




Was Du schreibst ist ein klassischer Fall von "Unzufriedenheit mit der Mehrheitsentscheidung". Die Mehrheit in Deutschland ist nach wie vor pro westlich und nicht pro-Russisch. Dir mag das nicht gefallen, aber wenn man wegen jeder Mehrheits-Entscheidung, die einem nicht passt, sich gleich abspalten will, dann haben wir bald noch nicht mal mehr Stadtstaaten.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Wir Deutschen/Europaer sind besser als die Chinesen, weil wir Meinungsfreiheit (haben wir die wirklich?) haben?


Unsere Regierungsform mag in unseren Augen besser sein, als MENSCH sind wir jedenfalls kein bisschen besser oder schlechter als Chinesen. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem ist doch das es ganz normal geworden ist, das starke Worte wie Nazi, Rassismus ueberall verwendet werden.
> Meist aber nur um die kontraere Meinung zu verunglimpfen.


Ein rechter ist nicht automatisch Nazi und ein Rassist ist auch kein Nazi. Deswegen werde ich das Wort Nazi auch für solche Menschen nicht in den Mund nehmen. 

Aber jemand, der andere Menschen schlechter behandeln möchte, als seine "eigenen" Menschen (und da ist völlig egal, an welchem Merkmal er die Grenze setzt, Nationalität, Herkunft, Körperliches Aussehen, sozialer Stand usw.) der ist in meinen Augen ein Rassist und ich werde ihm das auch direkt ins Gesicht sagen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was ich aufzeigen wollte, ist das man mit Aussagen wie Rassimus aufpassen muss.


Man muss die Dinge beim Namen nennen. 



Acandri schrieb:


> Ein sehr schönes Beispiel sind hier die Vorschläge der AFD zu den Flüchtlingen. Gott was haben alle "Nazis" und "Rechter Populismus" gerufen^^ Nur haben sie alle Vergessen das nur wenige Jahre zuvor die CDU das gleiche gefordert hat.....
> Sind damit alle in der CDU jetzt auch "Nazis" und "Rechte"?


Nazis nicht, aber rechte Natioanlisten sind sie dann schon und damit in meinen Augen auch klar Rassisten.


----------



## Adi1 (21. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Von den jetzigen Flüchtlingen profitieren auch genug Leute. Wo ist jetzt dein Argument? Die DDR als Billiglohnland gab es nach der Wiedervereinigung nicht mehr. Im Gegenteil, man hat Billiarden reingepumpt, um die Infrastruktur auf Westniveau zu heben. Dann noch massiv Renten an Leute ausgezahlt, die nie auch nur einen Pfennig eingezahlt haben. Eine wertlose Währung in 2:1 getauscht. Und dann das späte Gemecker, das man betrogen worden wäre.
> Auf den Einen, der die Wahrheit gesagt hat, wollte man ja nicht hören. Und die ganzen Bürgerrechtler hat man ja direkt nach der Wende wieder entmachtet und ist lieber den Politikern der Ex-Blockflöten hinterher gelaufen, die ja so viel für den Zusammenbruch der DDR getan haben.



Jetzt mal langsam, bei gesellschaflichen Umbrüchen gibt es immer Winner und Loser

Die Aussage, die Menschen im Osten wären stinkendfaul gewesen,
und sind nur von der Wiedervereinigung aus ihrer Faulheit befreit worden, ist einfach falsch

Fast alle ehem. DDR-Bürger sind regelmässig auf Arbeit gegangen, und haben von daher auch Rentenansprüche erwirtschaftet

Das Problem war ja, man hat erstmal alles platt gemacht,
obwohl einige Kernbereiche der Wirtschaft durchaus zu privatisieren waren

Ganztagsschulen, Kindergrippen, Ärztehäuser usw. gab es damals schon

 warum das vor 10 Jahren neu erfunden wurde


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Dann noch massiv Renten an Leute ausgezahlt, die nie auch nur einen Pfennig eingezahlt haben.



Da hast du aber das Rentensystem nicht verstanden. Es handelt sich um ein Umlage- und kein Anlagessystem. Alles was rein geht, geht sofort wieder raus. Die DDR-Bürger haben die DDR-Renten getragen. 

Die Statistik wird auch von den vielen Beamten im Westen verfälscht, die anstelle der Rente eine ordentliche Pension bekommen. Bekommen Ost-Rentner hohere Renten als West-Rentner? | Umschau Video | ARD Mediathek
"Somit ist die Rente des nicht verbeamtete Ost-Professors heute niedriger, als die Pension eines Postboten im Westen"


----------



## xNeo92x (21. September 2017)

@Grestorn

Warum ist man automatisch pro-russisch wenn man nicht pro-westlich ist?
Ich bin nur dafür dass sich Deutschland von den USA löst und endlich mal selbstständig agiert. Das heißt nicht automatisch, dass sich Deutschland Russland zuwenden soll.

Ich kann allein schon das genetisch misshandelte Obst und Gemüse in Deutschland nicht mehr sehen. Hast du schon mal Obst und Gemüse in Italien probiert? Da schmeckt es noch so wie es sein soll. Du weißt wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr wie richtige Gurken schmecken.


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2017)

Wobei das ja dann auch oft in extremen Formen wie bei den Reichsbürgen endet, die gerne das Deutsche Reich von 37 wieder hätten und das Grundgesetz nicht anerkennen.


----------



## xNeo92x (21. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das ja dann auch oft in extremen Formen wie bei den Reichsbürgen endet, die gerne das Deutsche Reich von 37 wieder hätten und das Grundgesetz nicht anerkennen.



Ja, das ist ein typisch deutscher Reflex. Sobald man mehr Souveränität fordert, wird man als Reichsbürger abgestempelt. Sobald man der Linken Partei auch nur ansatzweise zustimmt, gilt man als Hardcore-Kommunist, EX-KGB Mitarbeiter oder Putins persönliche Konkubine.
Was bleibt dann einem übrig, als CDU/SPD zu wählen, die seit Jahrzehnten versprechen was zu ändern und es nie tun.

BTW:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W9mjIITCL9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hast du aber das Rentensystem nicht verstanden. Es handelt sich um ein Umlage- und kein Anlagessystem. Alles was rein geht, geht sofort wieder raus. Die DDR-Bürger haben die DDR-Renten getragen.
> 
> Die Statistik wird auch von den vielen Beamten im Westen verfälscht, die anstelle der Rente eine ordentliche Pension bekommen. Bekommen Ost-Rentner hohere Renten als West-Rentner? | Umschau Video | ARD Mediathek
> "Somit ist die Rente des nicht verbeamtete Ost-Professors heute niedriger, als die Pension eines Postboten im Westen"


Ich hab das Rentensystem schon verstanden.  Ich formuliere es dann anders. Nach der Wende wurden unsere Rentenkassen extrem stark belastet. Und kamen zwar viele Nehmer, aber kaum Geber. Was die Mark der DDR real wert war,  weißt du ja. Die Wirtschaftsleistung hing auch weit hinter Deutschland zurück. Was die Ausgangslage noch verschärft hat war, das kaum jemand noch Produkte aus der DDR gekauft hat. Später kam  ich das verschachern der Betriebe hinzu.


----------



## aloha84 (21. September 2017)

@xNeo92x

Hab ich auch grad gesehen das Game......einfach zu episch!!!!!!!
...die Special Moves sind einfach Wahnsinn! 
Gauland hat nen Hakenkreuzkick!
Die Grünen in der Tonne!!!!!


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> @Grestorn
> 
> Warum ist man automatisch pro-russisch wenn man nicht pro-westlich ist?
> Ich bin nur dafür dass sich Deutschland von den USA löst und endlich mal selbstständig agiert. Das heißt nicht automatisch, dass sich Deutschland Russland zuwenden soll.



Deutschland hat sich doch von den USA gelöst.
Spätestens als Schröder erklärte, dass sich der Bush den Irak Krieg ins Knie schieben konnte.
Dass sich alle an den USA orientieren liegt schlicht daran, dass die USA nun mal wirtschaftlich und militärisch eine Weltmacht sind.
Russland mag militärisch auch eine Weltmacht sein, aber wirtschaftlich sind sie nicht der Rede wert.
Das gleiche gilt auch für Deutschland. Deutschland alleine kannst du auch knicken, erst als EU ist man wirtschaftlich auf Augenhöhe mit den USA. Militärisch aber nicht, weil jedes Land seine eigene Suppe kocht.

Die EU muss wirtschaftlich ein Gegenpol zu den USA bilden. Das ist aktuell nicht der Fall, weil sich alle an den USA orientieren.
Was natürlich auch daran liegt, dass die USA im Technologie Bereich ganz vorne agiert.
Wieso werden denn Firmen wie Apple, Microsoft, Google, Tesla oder IBM in den USA gegründet?
Wieso gibt es solche Unternehmen nicht auch in Europa? Was hindert die Menschen daran, solche Technologie firmen auch hier zu gründen und erfolgreich zu sein?


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. September 2017)

Nun trotzdem war der BND im Irak. Und laut Gerüchten wohl auch einige Soldaten.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich hab das Rentensystem schon verstanden.  Ich formuliere es dann anders. Nach der Wende wurden unsere Rentenkassen extrem stark belastet. Und kamen zwar viele Nehmer, aber kaum Geber. Was die Mark der DDR real wert war,  weißt du ja. Die Wirtschaftsleistung hing auch weit hinter Deutschland zurück. Was die Ausgangslage noch verschärft hat war, das kaum jemand noch Produkte aus der DDR gekauft hat. Später kam  ich das verschachern der Betriebe hinzu.



Man merkt du hast es nicht verstanden. Es kamen genauso Millionen Menschen dazu die nach der Wende in die Rentenkassen einzahlten, genauso hat der Westen nicht nur den Osten beim Aufbau bezahlt. Jeder Ostdeutsche hat genauso bis heute in den Soli eingezahlt. Wir haben also auch dafür bezahlt das bei uns was gemacht wird. Wird ja immer wieder so getan als hätte nur der Westen all sein Geld für den Osten gegeben.
Davon ab sind mit den 15 Millionen Menschen auch  Millionen neuer Steuerzahler dazu gekommen die bis heute Steuern  an Bundesrepublik entrichten.

Und bis zur Wende wurden Ostprodukte vom Westen gekauft. Otto, Ikea, diverse Modelabels, Supermärkte ect. viele von denen hatten kein Problem damit Ostprodukte im Westen anzubieten, natürlich nur ohne Hinweis darauf das sie im Osten / Klassenfeind produziert wurden.
Viele im Westen wissen bis heute nicht was sie alles eigentlich über die Jahre aus der DDR gekauft haben:

Ostprodukte im Westregal - Geschafte mit der DDR | MDR.DE
DDR als Billiglohnland fur den Westen | Politik & Gesellschaft | DW | 06.05.2012


Die ganze Geschichte um die DDR ist und Wende ist wesentlich komplexer als das bis heute in irgendwelchen Medien dargestellt wird, so wird auch bis heute gerne davon geredet das die DDR 1989 Pleite war, was sie eigentlich so nicht war:

Ostdeutschland: Die DDR war in Wahrheit gar nicht pleite - WELT

 Auch die Wirtschaftsleistung war nicht so schlecht wie gerne dargestellt wird, auch wen sie um die Wende rum nicht mehr direkt konkurenzfähig zum Westen war, was viele Gründe hatte (vor allem mangelnde moderne Maschinen und Kapital, sowie dem Umstand das Produkte von ehemaligen Ostbetrieben keine Abnehmer mehr fanden weil ein Rausch um die nun erhältlichen Westprodukte stattfand und keiner im ehemaligen Ostblock mehr von den ehemals eigenen Firmen kaufen wollte, obowohl die Produkte nicht immer schlechter waren und teilweise sogar konkurenzfähig zu vergleichbaren günstigen Westprodukten gewesen wären).

http://www.memo.uni-bremen.de/docs/m3309.pdf


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (21. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich halte Kleinstaatentümlerei generell für kurzsichtig und schädlich.



Zugegeben. Aber in dem Fall wäre das mehr Region, denn Kleinstaat. Und glaubt man den Unionspropheten bei uns, wäre ein Europa der Regionen, das ein EU-Parlament wählt, aus dem dann eine Regierung gebildet wird, definitiv ein sinnvolles Endziel für die Entwicklung der EU. 

Zumindest wären wir dann die EU-Kommission endlich los. 



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Das es dumm war ihn zu wählen, da stimme ich zu.  Aber es hat ihn nicht die ganze Bevölkerung gewählt.



Dazu möchte ich noch anmerken, dass ein gar nicht mal so kleiner Teil der Trump Wähler, die letzten beiden male noch Obama gewählt hat. Diese Vergessenen, vermutlich Angehörige der absteigenden Mittelschicht, waren entweder Verzweifelt oder einfach stocksauer auf die Demokraten, weil sich für sie nichts zum besseren gewandelt hat, trotz 8 Jahren Obama. 

Gut. fairerweise muss man sagen, der Mann war auch kein Heiland oder Gott mit unbegrenzter Macht und an Sachzwänge sowie Realpolitik gebunden, aber wie gesagt, dieser Teil der ex-Demokraten-Wähler hatte offenbar fertig. 

Mich hat das Wahlergebnis zumindest dahingehend nicht verwundert. Aber SSKM. Hätten sie Bernie Sanders zumindest zum Vize gemacht und Teile seiner Sozialreformen übernommen, wäre der Welt wohl 'The Donald' erspart geblieben.


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2017)

Sanders wäre mir auch am liebsten gewesen. 




Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Was die Mark der DDR real wert war,  weißt du ja.



Nö, ist mir auch wurscht, weil vor meiner Zeit und ewig her. Was kommen denn immer alle mit dem uralten kram. Dabei ist die Zukunft doch deutlich interessanter. Da sollte man sich über die Entwertung des Euro deutlich mehr Gedanken machen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. September 2017)

Nicht ewig. Erst 27 Jahre. Und ich wende halt gerade die Logik der Leute an, die sich über die aktuellen Flüchtlinge beschweren. 

@ Nightslaver Die Wirtschaftsleistung der neuen Bundesländer war gelinde gesagt bescheiden.  Die Rentner der ehemaligen DDR wurden zum Großteil mit der Wirtschaftskraft des Westens versorgt.

Die Mark der DDR wurde auch 2:1 getauscht.  Was sie niemals Wert war.  Die reale Kaufkraft lag bei 8:1. Es gab also schon damit eine riesige Vermögensaufwertung. Und doch, im Vergleich zu Westdeutschland war die Wirtschaftsleistung der DDR extrem schlecht.  Auch wenn viele Billigprofukte in der DDR hergestellt wurden (was meinst du denn, wieso sie billig war)


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2017)

Von DM zu Euro war es auch 2:1. Aus einer Mark Taschengeld in der Woche wurden 55ct. Hat auch keinen gestört. 

Aber an der Vergangenheit kann man nichts ändern. Das geht nur bei der Zukunft.


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und ich wende halt gerade die Logik der Leute an, die sich über die aktuellen Flüchtlinge beschweren.


Passend dazu auch: 
 Berliner Abendschau - 28. September 1989  über Anwohnerproteste über ein neu geplantes Heim für DDR-Umsiedler. Gewisse Argumentationsmuster kommen einem doch sehr bekannt vor.
Zusammenschnitte verschiedener Berliner Abendschauen - Der Treppenwitz kommt ab 3:10. Flüchtlinge aus der DDR beschweren sich darüber, dass es noch andere Flüchtlinge außer sie gibt.

Achja: So wurde beim Begrussungsgeld geschummelt –  B.Z. Berlin


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Von DM zu Euro war es auch 2:1. Aus einer Mark Taschengeld in der Woche wurden 55ct. Hat auch keinen gestört.
> 
> Aber an der Vergangenheit kann man nichts ändern. Das geht nur bei der Zukunft.



Kann man aber nicht mit der DDR Mark vergleichen, die international bei 7:1 stand oder so. Aber innerhalb Deutschlands mit 2:1 bewertet wurde. Alleine weil man nett sein wollte.
Wo war der Kapitalismus da?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann man aber nicht mit der DDR Mark vergleichen, die international bei 7:1 stand oder so. Aber innerhalb Deutschlands mit 2:1 bewertet wurde. Alleine weil man nett sein wollte.
> Wo war der Kapitalismus da?



Der Kapitalismus ist da indem man die DDR-Mark nie als gleichwertige internationale Währung anerkannte.
Davon erhofte man sich die DDR-Wirtschaft zusätzlich zu schwächen.
Die 8:1 kamen auch daher. Bei einer Anerkennung der DDR-Mark hätte der Tauschkurs wohl 5:1 betragen.

Soviel Wohwollen eines hohen Tauschkurses für eine Wertlose Währung, wie es gerne dargestellt wird, war bei einem Tauschkurs von 2:1 also garnicht da.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. September 2017)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Was bleibt dann einem übrig, als CDU/SPD zu wählen, die seit Jahrzehnten versprechen was zu ändern und es nie tun.



Wie wär's mal damit, zu seinen Überzeugungen zu stehen? Das wählen, was man selbst für sinnvoll erachtet und mal gepflegt auf die Mehrheitsmeinung zu ******?

Warum sollte man ernsthaft dutzendfachen Lügnern weiter Vertrauen schenken?


----------



## xNeo92x (22. September 2017)

Ich wähle ja auch diejenigen, die ich für sinnvoll erachte. Und das sind nicht SPD oder CDU. Ich meinte ja nur, dass es keinen Sinn macht macht, weil am Ende sowieso wieder Groko am Ende heraus kommt. 

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (22. September 2017)

Ich habe so gewählt - auch leicht gegen meine Überzeugung - dass es eher nicht zu einer GoKo kommt. Denn ich bin der Meinung, 4 oder 8 Jahre Opposition wären mal ganz gut für die SPD, auch um wieder ein klareres Profil zu bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2017)

Ich hätte auch nichts gegen die Union in der Opposition.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. September 2017)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ich wähle ja auch diejenigen, die ich für sinnvoll erachte. Und das sind nicht SPD oder CDU. Ich meinte ja nur, dass es keinen Sinn macht macht, weil am Ende sowieso wieder Groko am Ende heraus kommt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X mit Tapatalk


Das + Nichtwähler (die ja fast die gleiche Argumentation haben) ergibt aber eben immer wieder die Groko.


----------



## DKK007 (22. September 2017)

Man muss eben taktisch die aktuellen Oppositionsparteien wählen. Denn diese könnten Koalitionen abseits der Groko ermöglichen. Also z.B. Rot-Rot-Grün. 
Das wäre auch die einzige Option ohne Merkel.

Wobei es sinnvoll wäre, wenn man eine Begrenzung der Amtszeiten, wie in den USA hätte. Es müssen ja nicht 2 sein, aber 3-4 würde ich sinnvoll finden. Für alle Minister, also auch den Schäuble.


----------



## Acandri (22. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wie wär's mal damit, zu seinen Überzeugungen zu stehen? Das wählen, was man selbst für sinnvoll erachtet und mal gepflegt auf die Mehrheitsmeinung zu ******?
> 
> Warum sollte man ernsthaft dutzendfachen Lügnern weiter Vertrauen schenken?



Da die Meinungsfreiheit vor der Wahl sehr stark Eingeschränkt ist, sagen viele nicht mehr was sie Wählen werden (oder geben eine andere Partei an).

Denn wer was "falsches Wählt" (Zitat Altmaier, CDU) der bekommt sehr schnell Ärger, wird ausgegrenzt/bedroht und riskiert seinen Job:
Isolierung und offentliche Diffamierung: Gewerkschaft Ver.di stellt Handlungshilfe zum Vorgehen gegen Rechtspopulisten und AfDlern bereit
https://sciencefiles.files.wordpress.com/2017/03/fb_handlungshilfe_gg_afd_2ka.pdf

Nicht ohne Grund machen unsere MSM so eine große Hetzjagdt und versuchen möglichst alles Negative zu unterdrücken oder möglichst schönzureden.

Selbst in der BKA-Statistik, die in ihrer geschönten Form schon sehr erschreckend ist, werden mal eben über 600000 Flüchtlinge "Vergessen".
BKA vertuscht Straftaten von 600.000 Fluchtlingen! | Jouwatch


In der DDR mußte mann heimlich West-Funk/Fernsehen höhren/schauen um zu Wissen was los ist.
Heute im modernen Deutschland unter Merkel und ihren MSM, muß man zu den Medien im Ausland schauen.

Aber Vorsicht.
Die Ungeschönten Daten und Zahlen die da z.B. in den Schweizer oder Östereichischen Zeitungen genutzt werden, können starken Bluthochdruck und Übelkeit verursachen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. September 2017)

Wo ist denn bitte die Meinungsfreiheit eingeschränkt?

Wenn man von den im Artikel genannten Vorgehensweisen betroffen ist, hat man sich schlicht das falsche Unternehmen/Kollegen ausgesucht.

Ja, wenn der Kollege jeden morgen mit einem gewissen Gruß das Büro betritt, dann besteht da auf jeden Fall Diskussionsbedarf. Wenn aber jemand meint, dass eine bestimmte Partei seine Ansichten vertritt, so soll er diese Meinung ruhig haben. Und jeder andere hat das zu respektieren.


----------



## Taskmaster (22. September 2017)

Taktisches Wählen ist einfach völlig sinnlos (gerade und vor allem in Zeiten, in denen es keinerlei vertrauenswürdige Daten gibt, nach der man eine Taktik aufstellen könnte).
Dann kann man auch "taktisch Lotto spielen". Viel Glück dabei. Man wählt nach Überzeugung. Was am Ende bei rumkommt, liegt nicht in der Wählerverantwortung. Das obliegt den Parteien und den anschließenden Koalitionsverhandlungen. Über taktisches Wählen kann man (wenn überhaupt) sprechen, wenn sich keine regierungsfähige Koalition aus dem ersten Wahlgang bilden kann.
Merkel und eine GroKo zu vermeiden, wäre zwar wunderbar, aber dies über ein R2G zu bekommen, wäre sprichwörtlich den Teufel mit dem Beelzebub austreiben.
Linksextremes Gedankengut, teure Ökophantasien und eine SPD, die aufgrund ihrer Schwäche kaum etwas entgegensetzen kann, in einer Regierung auf Bundesebene (Berlin reicht völlig als Abschreckung) ist für mich ein absolutes Horrorszenario und auch absolut nicht das, was für die kommenden (schweren) Jahre praktikabel wäre. Macron steht schon in den Startlöchern. Seinen "Plan für die EU" will er pünktlich zwei Tage nach der Bundestagswahl öffentlich machen (also dann, wenn sich niemand mehr wehren kann, gewarnt hatte ich hier bereits).
Dann lieber eine populistische Kanzlerin in Verbindung mit einer ehemaligen Volkspartei in einer Selbstfindungskrise. Klingt schlimm (ist es auch), aber R2G wäre definitiv schlimmer.


----------



## Poulton (22. September 2017)

Bei gewissen Postings hier, kommt mir gerade das in den Sinn:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0G3JskrWBWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Acandri schrieb:


> BKA vertuscht Straftaten von 600.000 Fluchtlingen! | Jouwatch


Und gibt es dafür auch eine seriöse Quelle? 
“JouWatch” – Watch your sources | Belltower News
Jouwatch – Psiram
und  ein "bekannter Neonazi" schreibt dort auch noch:  Erlangen: Neonazi scheiterte mit Klage gegen Erlanger Nachrichten - Erlangen - nordbayern.de



Acandri schrieb:


> Denn wer was "falsches Wählt" (Zitat Altmaier, CDU) der bekommt sehr schnell Ärger, wird ausgegrenzt/bedroht und riskiert seinen Job:


ver.di – ver.di: Auseinandersetzung muss politisch gefuhrt werden
Das liest sich dann schon anderst.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. September 2017)

@Taskmaster: Und wo ist jetzt deine Begründung, RRG wäre ein Horrorszenario?


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2017)

Acandri schrieb:


> Da die Meinungsfreiheit vor der Wahl sehr stark Eingeschränkt ist



Wie äußert sich das denn?
Wirst du verprügelt? Eingesperrt?


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> @Taskmaster: Und wo ist jetzt deine Begründung, RRG wäre ein Horrorszenario?


Du darfst halt nicht links wählen.

Bist du für eine Gleichstellung im Krankenkassensystem, mehr Achtung und Geld für soziale Berufe, bessere Alten- und Krankenversorgung, höheren Mindestlohn und eine ausreichendere Versorgung im Alter, heißt das eben, dass du ein ganz, ganz schlimmer, linker Genosse bist.

Du pöhser Kommunist, du.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2017)

Es wurde gerade der Wahlcomputer gehackt. Die Ergebnisse scheinen längst festzustehen. So weit sind wir schon! Das wird Kreise ziehen!
Bundescomputer gehackt: Russische Hacker leaken Wahlergebnisse vorab


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2017)

Den Bericht halte ich für gefaket.
Jeder weiß doch, dass der "Bundescomputer" noch mit Windows 3.11 läuft und gar keinen Internetanschluss hat.

P.S.: Außer natürlich russische Schläferagenten haben Spionagesoftware mittels einer 3,5"-Diskette eingespielt, schon möglich.


----------



## anneglattbach (22. September 2017)

Leute benutzt doch den Wahlomat. Dann wisst Ihr was Ihr wählen sollt *zwinker* 
Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung was am Sonntag passieren wird, aber wir werden es erfahren. Über Politik lässt sich sonst endlos streiten.


----------



## Taskmaster (22. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> @Taskmaster: Und wo ist jetzt deine Begründung, RRG wäre ein Horrorszenario?



3/4 meines Beitrags erklären, warum R2G mMn. eben jenes wäre. Ich scheine irgendwie undeutlich zu schreiben. Es reicht der Blick nach Berlin (oder Thüringen) und dem (von allen Beteiligten damals als "Blaupause" gepriesenen) Geschehen dort.
Es vergeht eigentlich kein Tag, an dem man sich nicht irgendwie fremdschämen muss.
Dabei muss man gar nicht die grobe Keule auspacken (z.B. BER, Görlitzer Park, Gedenkfeier für die Anschlagsopfer von Weihnachten mit Islamisten oder der Versuch, ehemalige Stasi-Täter in Ämter zu bringen).
Man kann sich auch einfach mal das süße "Plauder-Video" geben, das diese Landesregierung zum Thema Tegel produziert hat.

Glücklicherweise ist R2G eine rein akademische Diskussion.


----------



## Verminaard (22. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie äußert sich das denn?
> Wirst du verprügelt? Eingesperrt?



Vielleicht nicht vor der Wahl direkt, aber du bist doch schlau genug, das Einschuechterungen und Schlimmeres von Linksextremisten auch nicht an dir vorbeigegangen sind.

Wenn ich an die angekuendigten Parteitage, Sitzungen usw der AfD denke, und die, die die Oertlichkeiten zur verfuegung stellen wollten, aber massiv bedroht wurden.
Oder der eine Wirt in Muenchen-Sendling.
Gibt bestimmt mehr davon.

Nein, in Deutschland gibt es leider keine allumfassende Meinungsfreiheit. (abgesehen von dem Zeugs, welches sowieso gesetzlich verboten ist).

Wegen vor paar Tagen: ich sehe keinen Unterschied bei den Aussagen: "wird man ja wohl noch sagen duerfen" und "man muss Dinge auch beim Namen nennen koennen".
Nur von unterschiedlichen Ideologien verwendet.

P.S. eine kontraere Meinung schwaechen zu wollen, in dem man darauf hinweist, das das Gegenueber keine korrekte Schreibweise benutzt.... sehr schwach. Bitte naechstes mal gleich "deine Aussage gilt nicht weil du bist Nazi" verwenden.
regt mich unheimlich auf sowas


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. September 2017)

Du meinst diesen  Fall, richtig Verminaard?


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> (z.B. BER, Görlitzer Park, Gedenkfeier für die Anschlagsopfer von Weihnachten mit Islamisten oder der Versuch, ehemalige Stasi-Täter in Ämter zu bringen).
> Man kann sich auch einfach mal das süße "Plauder-Video" geben, das diese Landesregierung zum Thema Tegel produziert hat.
> 
> Glücklicherweise ist R2G eine rein akademische Diskussion.


In vielen bayerischen Städten, die von der CSU regiert werden, gibt es auch Skandalbauprojekte, denen die gleiche Grundproblematik zugrunde liegt, wie der BER oder Stuttgart 21. 
Und der FOCUS ist grundsätzlich unionsnah, sieht man doch auch gut daran, wie stark er jedesmal den deutschen Umgang mit der Griechenlandkrise verteidigt.^^


----------



## DKK007 (22. September 2017)

Oder man denkt an den aktuellen Einbruch der Bahnstrecke im Rheintal. 

Genauso desaströs sind die ÖPP Autobahnprojekte.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2017)

Griechenland?
Ich dachte, in dem Land herrscht der Kapitalismus?
Wie kann es dann pleite sein?
Geht doch gar nicht.


----------



## Taskmaster (22. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> In vielen bayerischen Städten, die von der CSU regiert werden, gibt es auch Skandalbauprojekte, denen die gleiche Grundproblematik zugrunde liegt, wie der BER oder Stuttgart 21.
> Und der FOCUS ist grundsätzlich unionsnah, sieht man doch auch gut daran, wie stark er jedesmal den deutschen Umgang mit der Griechenlandkrise verteidigt.^^



Es steht Dir (wie jedem immer und jederzeit) frei, ein anderes Erzeugnis als Belegquelle zu suchen. Die Auswahl ist riesig und ich kann nicht zu jeder Aussage 8 Quellen verlinken, damit jeder glücklich ist.  Aus diesem Grund streue ich die Quellen auch immer so gut es geht über alle Medienerzeugnisse hinweg.
Es geht auch nicht nur um irgendwelche "Skandalprojekte", die mal eben ein paar Mrd. Euro versenken. Das gehört in der Tat scheinbar zum guten Ton in der Politik.
Orte wie die Heimat von Martin Schulz (Würselen) können da ein Lied von singen.

Man braucht sich auch einfach keiner Illusion hingeben: "Wählt irgendwie das ganz linke Bündnis und plötzlich werden all die versteckten Gelder in soziale Projekte investiert!"
Wird es nicht geben (auch und vor allem, weil kein verstecktes Geld mehr da ist).
Die letzten, die an so was geglaubt haben, bekamen Schröder und Fischer. Ende vom Lied: Deutschland war "endlich" wieder aktiv bei einem Krieg dabei (Wer erinnert sich?) und Hartz4.
Und damals waren SPD und Grüne auf einem Höhepunkt in Wählergunst und Personal.
Nun, das ist jetzt etwas anders. Wo die Linkspartei einzuordnen ist, habe ich einige Seiten zuvor schon abgehandelt. Einfach mal etwas blättern.

Die drei vermengt in einem Mixer und auf die Bundespolitik losgelassen, kann nicht zu Wohlstand und soziale Absicherung für alle führen. Vielleicht in 8-12 Jahren. Aber momentan halte ich das für völlig abstrus.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2017)

Wo aber kann die Union besser mit Geld umgehen?
Die Schulden des Bundes sind unter Merkel gigantisch gestiegen.
Jeder kleine Landesfürst will seinen eigenen Flughafen haben. Ich muss da nur Kassel Calden erinnern. Ein Fass ohne Boden -- wer wars? Genau, die CDU.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. September 2017)

Eben, das gehört zum guten Ton. Und schon bleibt von deinen 2 Andeutungen von Argumenten nichts mehr übrig.

Und ich sehe vielleicht einige Parteien, die sich für Wohlstand und soziale Absicherung einsetzen. CDU, SPD und FDP sehe ich dabei weit, weit hinten. Da dürfte sogar die Partei eine solidere Wahl sein.


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2017)

Ich verstehe jetzt auch nicht, wo das grundlegend sein soll, um Schulz nicht zu wählen.:ka
Dass der Typ völlig inkompetent ist, bestreitet doch keiner.

Aber schlimmer als Merkel kann er auch nicht sein. 
Wenn man sich anguckt, was für Leichen die aktuellen Unionspolitiker im Keller haben (ein Finanzminister, der hochgradig in die Spendenaffäre verwickelt war, ein bayerischer Ministerpräsident mit einem unehelichen Kind, eine Bundeskanzlerin mit engen Verbindungen zum Springer-Verlag, Kontakte zur Tabaklobby, Verwicklungen in die Spähaffäre, teilweise völliges Versagen in der Rüstungspolitik, Stillstand bei der Bildung, ecetera, ecetera) was ist dagegen bitte noch ein Martin Schulz? Ja, er hat unter Schröder die Agenda-Politik mitgetragen und einen Heiligenschein verdient er gewiss nicht - die meisten aktuellen CDU/CSU-Kabinettsmitglieder und Politiker erst recht nicht.


----------



## Taskmaster (22. September 2017)

Ich sage ja nicht, dass die CDU und Merkel viel besser oder gar gut mit Geld umgehen können (Gott bewahre, sie sind allenfalls besser im Verstecken).
Wären wir nicht in dieser abartigen Sonderkonjunktur, wäre denen das Land und die teuren Abenteuer längst um die Ohren geflogen.
Aber man stelle sich mal vor, dass man auf diesen momentanen Ist-Zustand (den ja alle Parteien inkl. Opposition [und die SPD sitzt immerhin in der Regierung] mitgetragen haben) noch mal die vielen "Gerechtigkeitsvorhaben" sattelt.
Mehr Geld für Pfleger? Mehr Geld für Rentner? Mehr Geld für Familien? Mehr Geld für Europa? Mehr Geld für alle?

Natürlich wäre das toll und super und haste nicht gesehen. Aber das muss auch irgendwie bezahlt werden. Wie tief seid ihr bereit, in die Tasche zu greifen und bleibt dann tatsächlich am Ende "Gerechtigkeit" über? Wer trägt die Kosten denn am Ende wohl wieder? 
Was wären die Folgen?

Das wird so einfach nicht gehen, nicht kommen. Egal wen man wählt. Wahlversprechen sind eben nicht an der Realität ausgerichtet, sie gehören in ein Märchenbuch.

Eine "linke Republik" würde mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nichts verbessern. Ganz im Gegenteil: dann wird man sich wohl entweder temporäre Luftschlösser ohne Bestand über Schulden und/oder Steuererhöhungen bauen oder den Schröder machen und (gegen alle Versprechungen) zeigen, wie soziale Härte "wegen sachpolitischer Zwänge" durch soziale Parteien praktiziert wird.

Also wozu die? Wozu Linksextreme, Ökos und eine Partei, die nicht mehr weiß, wie sie auf die Beine kommen soll, gegen den Wahnwitz tauschen, den man kennt?
Ich weiß, das ist deprimierend, das macht lethargisch. Zumindest geht es mir so.


----------



## Poulton (22. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wie tief seid ihr bereit, in die Tasche zu greifen


In dem Artikel wird nur wild mit Prozentwerten rumgeworfen, ohne die Grundlage (= das Einkommen auf das Steuer und SV anfallen) zu nennen.

Wirft man einen Blick auf die Grundlage: http://www.oecd.org/ctp/tax-policy/taxing-wages-methodology-and-limitations-2017.pdf (Seite 571, Table   A.6.  Estimated gross wage earnings, 2015-16 (in national currency))


> Average
> wage 2015
> 46 800
> 
> ...


Wenn man Einkommen in dieser Höhe ansetzt, dann kommt man auch auf solche Werte und stören tun die mich auch nicht. Zumal hier auch noch das Durchschnittseinkommen und nicht der Median genommen wurde. Muss man wirklich erstmal wieder bei den Grundlagen anfangen und z.B. die Einkommensverteilung und Einkommensungleichheit ins Spiel bringen?


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Mehr Geld für Pfleger? Mehr Geld für Rentner? Mehr Geld für Familien? Mehr Geld für Europa? Mehr Geld für alle?
> 
> Natürlich wäre das toll und super und haste nicht gesehen. Aber das muss auch irgendwie bezahlt werden. Wie tief seid ihr bereit, in die Tasche zu greifen und bleibt dann tatsächlich am Ende "Gerechtigkeit" über? Wer trägt die Kosten denn am Ende wohl wieder?
> Was wären die Folgen?


Finanztransaktionssteuer – Wikipedia
Alkoholbesteuerung – Wikipedia
Dazu noch mehr Steuern auf Luxusartikel, dafür weniger auf (Grund)Nahrungsmittel. Genauso gehört die Erbschaftssteuer dafür abgeschafft.
Und natürlich Versicherungen, die endlich wieder mehr in die Pflicht genommen werden, was Leistungen für die immer steigenden Beitragsraten angeht.

Was ist am Ende günstiger? Sozialhilfe oder durch höhere Löhne vermeiden, selbige später beziehen zu müssen?


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Kapitalismus ist da indem man die DDR-Mark nie als gleichwertige internationale Währung anerkannte.
> Davon erhofte man sich die DDR-Wirtschaft zusätzlich zu schwächen.




Das die Mark der DDR eine reine Binnenwährung war, weißt du nicht?

Was die bösen Linken angeht. Komishc in den letzten Jahren haben immer die unteren 70% unter der Steuerpolitik gelitten, die Einen, weil man die Steuern für sie erhöht hat (oder die Sozialversicherungsbeiträge), die Anderen, weil es immer weiteren Einschnitte in den Sozialstaat gab. Aber die Linken, ja die werden natürlich die Steuern erhöhen (was die Anderen nie gemacht haben) und das Leben für Alle verschlimmern.


----------



## Taskmaster (22. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Finanztransaktionssteuer – Wikipedia
> Alkoholbesteuerung – Wikipedia
> Dazu noch mehr Steuern auf Luxusartikel, dafür weniger auf (Grund)Nahrungsmittel. Genauso gehört die Erbschaftssteuer dafür abgeschafft.
> Und natürlich Versicherungen, die endlich wieder mehr in die Pflicht genommen werden, was Leistungen für die immer steigenden Beitragsraten angeht.
> ...




Jaja, die Klassiker. Die Finanztransaktionssteuer als Lösung für alles. Nur brauche ich dafür keine LINKE, Grünen und SPD in einer Koalition. Die kommt (wenn dann über die EU) sowieso und ist sicherlich auch schon in einige zukünftige Haushalte eingepreist (und somit verplant).
Wobei auch hier schon Macron die ersten Schachfiguren bewegt (was außerhalb jeglicher Einflussnahme einer Deutschen Regierung ist). Du kannst natürlich ganz alleine die FTS einführen, nur werden sich dann auch gleich die Besteuerten auf den Weg machen. Vermutlich ins schöne Frankreich. Wie ich schon früher mal sagte: Macron ist kein überzeugter Europäer, es ist ein cleverer Sanierer. Er will Frankreich (ja, den Nationalstaat) um jeden Preis aus dem Zukunftsloch holen. Die EU ist für ihn nur ein Hebel, der dafür billiges Geld bereitstellen wird.

Die bösen Luxusartikel sind auch mal wieder (was dieser Begriff alles erfasst, ist Dir klar?) dabei. Klartext: eine Anhebung der Mehrwertsteuer von 19% auf 22%, 24% oder 25%? Was darf es denn sein? Trifft ja auch wieder genau die Richtigen (nämlich alle "Normalos"). Was womöglich mehr auf dem Lohnzettel steht, darf man dann an der Kasse direkt wieder als Aufschlag abgeben (nicht wenige werden draufzahlen).
Dafür wird die Erbschaftssteuer abgeschafft. Das hilft auch wieder den Familien oder dem unterbezahlten Pfleger sehr. Alle, die noch in irgendeiner Form Besitz haben (ob Häuser, ganze Betriebe oder Bar-Geld), den sie nennenswert vererben könnten, mal direkt die Steuer erlassen. Na wenn das kein Ausgleich ist. Wäre ich Monokelträger, ich würde Dich wählen.
Die Versicherungen erhöhen ihre Beiträge, weil es momentan kaum Möglichkeiten gibt, Beitragsgelder gewinnbringend und risikoarm anzulegen (dank der 0-Zinspolitik der EZB). Deswegen kann man zum Beispiel u.a. Lebensversicherungen heutzutage als Altersvorsorge direkt knicken.
Übel sieht es da auch für (private) Krankenkassen aus.

So, und diese Dinge (war das schon alles?) sollen nun die Unsummen für Pfleger, Rentner, Familien, Europa und überhaupt alle bringen?

Das haut nicht hin.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2017)

Mehrwertsteuer anheben auf 100%.
Auf alle Sache, die keiner braucht sind es 100%.
Für Grundsachen sind es 10%. 
Für das dazwischen kann man Regelungen finden. 20 bis 50% oder so.

Und wenn du jetzt fragst, was denn 100% bekommt -- schau dich mal um.


----------



## Taskmaster (22. September 2017)

Klar. Ist eine super Idee. Das wird auch endlich dazu führen, dass sich wieder ordentliche gesellschaftliche Schichten bilden.
Die, die sich so etwas wie Hobbys und das Partizipieren am gesellschaftlichen Leben leisten können (also etwas wie ein Gehalts-Adel) und die, die nur Grundnahrungsmittel im Kühlschrank haben und rumsitzen.
Nicht mal besaufen können sich diese, weil die Alkoholsteuer (hatte ich ganz vergessen) ja auch noch kommt.

Ich wähle definitiv irgendwas aus der linken Ecke (nicht).


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2017)

Ach so. Man muss also eine Yacht haben um sich gut zu fühlen?
Und wer keinen Porsche Cayenne hat, hockt nur zu Hause herum?

Du hast echt eine komische Sicht auf die Welt.


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> So, und diese Dinge (war das schon alles?) sollen nun die Unsummen für Pfleger, Rentner, Familien, Europa und überhaupt alle bringen?
> 
> Das haut nicht hin.


Willst du die alle lieber weiterhin am Hungertuch nagen lassen?
Wie viel kostet denn Sozialhilfe? So oder so geht das nur über eine Mehrbelastung der Steuerzahler. 
Die Erbschaftssteuer ist Schwachsinn, weil dadurch auf Sachen eine Steuer erhoben wird, die darauf schon mal erhoben wurde (i.d.R. über's Einkommen) und die erneute Erhebung so aufwendig ist, dass sich das rein wirtschaftlich kaum lohnen dürfte.

Was ist an einer erhöhten Steuer für Luxusartikel so schlimm? Braucht denn jetzt jeder einen 30L Diesel oder einen 50"-Flachmann vor der Echtledercouch?
Dafür eben die Steuer auf Grundnahrungsmittel runter, extrem ungesundes (Chips, Pommes frittes oder eben reine Genussmittel) rauf. Würde auch die Kassen entlasten, wenn es weniger fette Leute mit Diabetes gibt. Nur so zur Info. 
Und eine FTS, die es hätte schon längst geben müssen, ist immernoch besser als gar nichts.

Stattdessen  haben wir so einen Kram wie die PKW-Maut, welche in der aktuellen Form mehr Geld kostet als sie nützt (nur damit Seehofer im konservativen Bayern wieder damit angeben kann, wie sehr er Brüssel und mal wieder Merkel geärgert hat). 

Sorry, aber ich sehe ehrlichgesgat nicht die geringste Veranlassung dafür, wieder die Union zu wählen. Dann halt doch lieber SPD, Grüne oder - wenn es wirklich kaum anders geht - Linke.


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Klar. Ist eine super Idee. Das wird auch endlich dazu führen, dass sich wieder ordentliche gesellschaftliche Schichten bilden.
> Die, die sich so etwas wie Hobbys und das Partizipieren am gesellschaftlichen Leben leisten können (also etwas wie ein Gehalts-Adel) und die, die nur Grundnahrungsmittel im Kühlschrank haben und rumsitzen.
> Nicht mal besaufen können sich diese, weil die Alkoholsteuer (hatte ich ganz vergessen) ja auch noch kommt.


----------



## efdev (22. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Man muss also eine Yacht haben um sich gut zu fühlen?
> Und wer keinen Porsche Cayenne hat, hockt nur zu Hause herum?
> 
> Du hast echt eine komische Sicht auf die Welt.



Naja du musst bedenken dann werden alle Luxusartikel automatisch nicht bezahlbar sein für die Mehrheit der Konsumenten und Firmen konzentrieren sich nur noch auf das wohlhabende Prozent


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Naja du musst bedenken dann werden alle Luxusartikel automatisch nicht bezahlbar sein für die Mehrheit der Konsumenten und Firmen konzentrieren sich nur noch auf das wohlhabende Prozent



Und wen stört das?
Denkst du echt, dass Firmen wie Prada vom Markt verschwinden, wenn die Handtasche statt 2000€ jetzt 4000€ kostet?
die konzentrieren sich doch sowieso schon auf die, die sich das leisten können.
Und wenn Porsche jetzt 5% weniger Autos verkauft, weil sie alle doppelt so teuer sind wie vorher, spielt das auch nicht wirklich eine Rolle.
Aber wie willst du die Reichen sonst zu fassen kriegen? Mit einer Reichensteuer geht das nicht, die meisten würden dann Stiftungen gründen und das Geld in die Karibik schleppen.
Du musst einfach die Sachen, die sie kaufen, besonders teuer machen. Dann verdienst du mit.


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2017)

Also Apple noch dazu?

Dann kommen aber halt auch noch die Dienstleister dazu und die kriegst du nicht so zu "fassen". Facebook und Google eben, was machst du mit denen?


----------



## efdev (22. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wen stört das?



Mich gar nicht da ich mir recht sicher bin das es nicht passieren wird, denn das was man an den Lebensmitteln spart kann man in Luxusartikeln ausgeben.
Ich würde behaupten mir bleibt nicht mehr in der Tasche als vorher aber der mit mehr in der Tasche darf etwas mehr abdrücken und schon hab ich gewonnen 

Alltagsluxusartikel werden bestimmt auch nicht unbezahlbar für die meisten allein schon weil sonst der ganze Markt für die Hersteller kaputt wäre, es kann eben nicht jeder Hersteller von dem gut verdienenden Prozent leben also wird es auch immer ein Angebot für jedermann geben.


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2017)

Wisst ihr, was ein richtig teures Luxusgut derzeit ist?
Ein Fußballer.
Warum gibt es keine Fußball-Transfersteuer oder so?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. September 2017)

Einigen in diesem Thread ist es anscheinend recht, wenn man mit Steuern alle arm macht. Das ist auch eine Definition von Gerechtigkeit...


----------



## Poulton (22. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Erbschaftssteuer ist Schwachsinn, weil dadurch auf Sachen eine  Steuer erhoben wird, die darauf schon mal erhoben wurde (i.d.R. über's  Einkommen) und die erneute Erhebung so aufwendig ist, dass sich das rein  wirtschaftlich kaum lohnen dürfte.


Nein, sie ist nicht Schwachsinn, sondern sofern richtig eingesetzt ein  wichtiges und effizientes Mittel zur Umverteilung und Bekämpfung von Ungleichheit.



> So machen die oberen zwei Prozent aller Hinterlassenschaften etwa ein Drittel des gesamten Aufkommens aus.
> Vermogen: Viel Geld fur wenige Erben | ZEIT ONLINE




Achja: Popcorn-Fund in der Verfassung von Bayern:


> (3) Die Erbschaftssteuer dient auch dem Zwecke, die Ansammlung von Riesenvermögen in den Händen einzelner zu verhindern. Sie ist nach dem Verwandtschaftsverhältnis zu staffeln.
> 
> http://www.verfassungen.de/de/by/bayern46.htm


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2017)

Na, und wird sie denn richtig eingesetzt?

Nicht, wenn bereits Versteuertes nochmal versteuert wird. Genau das ist eben schwachsinnig, da sind sich inzwischen auch VWLer einig.


----------



## Poulton (22. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Na, und wird sie denn richtig eingesetzt?


In ihrer jetzigen Form nicht aber man setzt das Kind nicht im Walde aus, nur weil es einen Schnupfen hat.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn bereits Versteuertes nochmal versteuert wird. Genau das ist eben schwachsinnig, da sind sich inzwischen auch VWLer einig.


Mit der gleichen Begründung kann man gegen eine Vermögenssteuer zu Felde ziehen.


----------



## Taskmaster (22. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Man muss also eine Yacht haben um sich gut zu fühlen?
> Und wer keinen Porsche Cayenne hat, hockt nur zu Hause herum?
> 
> Du hast echt eine komische Sicht auf die Welt.



Hat halt überhaupt nichts mit Yachten oder einem Porsche Cayenne zu tun. Denn die Käufer juckt das quasi gar nicht. Die kaufen ihre Ware dann einfach nicht in Deutschland, ankert das Boot eben länger in Monaco.
Der, der sie hier im Laden kaufen muss bzw. dessen Paket der Zoll nachträglich besteuert, ist der Normalbürger.

Die Pläne sind einfach absolut naiv und nicht mit der Realität vereinbar. Die letzte Mehrwertsteuererhöhung hat wen getroffen?

Oder wie sagte es die LINKE doch einst:
http://www.dielinke-bergstrasse.de/fileadmin/kvbergstrasse/Flyer/Mwst.pdf

Jetzt natürlich total sozial gerecht und so. Ist klar.


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mit der gleichen Begründung kann man gegen eine Vermögenssteuer zu Felde ziehen.


Ich bin auch nicht für eine Vermögenssteuer, nur dass hart erarbeitetes, wofür man bereits Steuern abfürhen musste, nochmal Steuern erhoben werden, wenn man selber irgendwann den Abgang macht. Wenn ich ein Riesenvermögen angehäuft habe, mag das zur Regulierung noch gut sein, aber insbesondere für Selbstständige aus dem kleinen, familienunternehmerischen Bereich finde ich das ganz schön gängelnd. Sowas schürt dann wieder nur Wut auf den Staat, der einem Kleinunternehmer das "Geld klaut".


----------



## Verminaard (22. September 2017)

Eure einzigen Ideen beruhen auf mehr Geldgenerierung fuer den Staat.
Was haltet ihr von effizienten Ausgaben.

Ich halte eine hoehere Besteuerung fuer Gutverdiener oder generell Reiche schwierig.
Man kann hier breit und lang diskutieren wie die Leute ans Geld gekommen sind und bestimmt nicht mit ehrlichen arbeiten blablabla...

Man muss doch schauen, das Steuerzahler, die viel Steuern zahlen koennten, diese auch in Deutschland zahlen. Steuerflucht ist eher das Problem.

Wie macht man das System gerechter (ist doch eins der Kernthemen der SPD)?
Ja warum kommt denn keiner mal auf die unglaubliche Idee das Steuersystem endlich mal zu vereinfachen, transparent zu gestalten, dafuer Sbuventionen und Schlupfloecher zu schliessen?
Was mir ohne viel nachzudenken, spontan einfaellt: gestaffelte Lohnsteuer in wenigen Stufen, maximum 35% (uh die boesen Spitzenverdiener werden entlastet), dafuer die Bemessungsobergrenze ersatzlos streichen.
Subventionen komplett streichen. Ja trifft einige haerter, andere weniger. Wenn man aber dementsprechend die Lohnsteuer anpasst, sollts hinhauen.
Bei der Mehrwertsteuer aufraeumen. Wieso gibts fuer so viele Sachen den verguenstigten Mehrwertsteuersatz? Wofuer werden auf Schnittblumen nur 7% erhoben?
Meine Guete, diese Dinger werden sowieso gekauft. Wieviel kaufen staendig und permanent Schnittblumen?
Kommt wahrscheinlich die Floristikbranche und jammert was von gefaehrdeten Arbeitsplaetzen.

Geld wird genug generiert, nur wies ausgegeben wird, ist ein Irrsinn. Hier werden wieder Interessen von Wenigen in den Vordergrund gestellt.
DAS muss abgestellt werden.
Nicht wie man den Menschen noch tiefer in die Tasche greift. Egal ob dieser 800€/Monat oder 800000€/Monat bekommt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht für eine Vermögenssteuer, nur dass hart erarbeitetes, wofür man bereits Steuern abfürhen musste, nochmal Steuern erhoben werden, wenn man selber irgendwann den Abgang macht. Wenn ich ein Riesenvermögen angehäuft habe, mag das zur Regulierung noch gut sein, aber insbesondere für Selbstständige aus dem kleinen, familienunternehmerischen Bereich finde ich das ganz schön gängelnd. Sowas schürt dann wieder nur Wut auf den Staat, der einem Kleinunternehmer das "Geld klaut".


Süß. Der zahlt gar keine Erbschaftssteuer.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Na, und wird sie denn richtig eingesetzt?
> 
> Nicht, wenn bereits Versteuertes nochmal versteuert wird. Genau das ist eben schwachsinnig, da sind sich inzwischen auch VWLer einig.



Das sehe ich völlig anders. Ja das Vermögen wurde schon mal irgendwann besteuert als es verdient wurde, soweit richtig. Aber wen Vermögen von einer Person zu einer anderen Person wechselt, egal ob da verwandschaftliche Verhältnisse vorliegen, gehört es nochmal versteuert, weil was hat diese Person den geleistset um dieses Geld geschenkt zu bekommen, außer das unsagliche Glück zu haben als Erbe eingesetzt worden zu sein?

Hätte sie das gleiche Geld wirklich durch eigene Arbeitsleistung verdienen müssen hätte sie es ja auch versteuern müssen, warum sollte es bei einer Erbschaft, wo keinerlei eigene Arbeit erbracht worden ist, sondern nur Vermögen umgeschichtet wird dieses Geld nicht nochmal versteuert werden?

Warum sollte gerade da jemand nur auf Grund von verwandschaftlichen Verhältnissen für eine Erbschaft begünstigt werden die ein anderer erarbeitet hat?


----------



## Poulton (22. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Süß. Der zahlt gar keine Erbschaftssteuer.


Eben. Aber das ist wohl einer der "ruhmreichesten" Leistungen von Lobbyisten, dass die Leute bei der Erbschaftssteuer sofort denken, dass es ihrer Datsche oder Kleinstunternehmen an den Kragen geht, obwohl es äußerst großzügige Freibeträge gibt, selbst bei den Plänen der Linkspartei, und sowas wie selbstgenutzter Wohnraum sowieso ausgenommen ist.


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das sehe ich völlig anders. Ja das Vermögen wurde schon mal irgendwann besteuert als es verdient wurde, soweit richtig. Aber wen Vermögen von einer Person zu einer anderen Person wechselt, egal ob da verwandschaftliche Verhältnisse vorliegen, gehört es nochmal versteuert, weil was hat diese Person den geleistset um dieses Geld geschenkt zu bekommen, außer das unsagliche Glück zu haben als Erbe eingesetzt worden zu sein?
> 
> Hätte sie das gleiche Geld wirklich durch eigene Arbeitsleistung verdienen müssen hätte sie es ja auch versteuern müssen, warum sollte es bei einer Erbschaft, wo keinerlei eigene Arbeit erbracht worden ist, sondern nur Vermögen umgeschichtet wird dieses Geld nicht nochmal versteuert werden?


Ähm, was heißt hier "unsägliches Glück"?
Glaubst du etwa, jeder der Geld erbt, hat irgendwie faul drauf gewartet, oder wie?
Wie sieht's denn mit Familienunternehmen aus, wo mehrere Generationen Arbeit reingesteckt haben? Ist da auch 'ne Erbschaftssteuer nötig?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum sollte gerade da jemand nur auf Grund von verwandschaftlichen Verhältnissen für eine Erbschaft begünstigt werden die ein anderer erarbeitet hat?


Am Einkommen hat der Staat schon Geld verdient. Meines Wissens gibt es kein Gesetz, das besagt, dass der Staat etwas besteuern kann, das er schon besteuert hat.


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. September 2017)

Was übrigens viele vergessen, selbst nach liberaler Logik ist die ständige Vermögenskonzentration nicht gut. Denn irgendwer muss die ganzen Produkte auch kaufen. Superreiche kaufen aber keine 1000 Smaprtphones, 100 Autos und 5000 Hosen.

Im Gegenteil, sie "investieren" ihr Geld. Blöd nur wenn sich das Investment nur auszahlt, wenn die Leute weiter Produkte kaufen, aber kein Geld haben, weil das Vermögen immer weiter schrumpft. Deswegen kann man ja heute alles auf Pump kaufen. Ohne wirkliche Liquiditätsprüfung.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. September 2017)

Ich persöhnlich würde da ja sogar noch viel weiter gehen, manch einer mag das schon als extrem bezeichnen, aber ich halte es nur für die im Grunde einzig faire Lösung.
Ginge es nach mir würde man bis auf Wohnungen /  ein Haus und kleine Betriebe nichts mehr vererben können. Wer sich durch eigene Leistung was erarbeitet soll davon bis zu seinem Tod auch profitieren, aber nach dem Tod der Person gehört das Vermögen der Allgemeinheit und fließt alles Vermögen entsprechend dem Staat zu, der es im Sinne der Allgemeinheit zu verwenden hat. Firmen / Großunternehmen ab einer gewissen Größe würde ich zu allgemeinnützigen Gesellschaften umfirmieren, da Betriebe in Staatshand nicht auf Dauer funktionieren. Kleine Familienbetriebe dürfen duch Erbschaft weitergegeben werden, werden aber besteuert, wobei die Steuer auch in Raten über längere Zeit  abgezahlt werden kann, um die Betriebe nicht ggf. zu ruinieren.

Frei nach dem Moto Leistung gehört belohnt, Nichtleistung nicht entlohnt.
Letztlich ist Erbschaft am Ende genau das eine Entlohnung für nicht erbachte Leistung, nur wegen des Glücks in diese Verwandschaft geboren / verheiratet zu werden / sein und mal ehrlich, jeder der in eine Familie mit Vermögen geboren wurde hat im Grunde schon genug daraus, ohne eigene Leistung profitiert, durch eine fianziell sorgenfreie Kindheit, bessere Bildung und einen einfacheren Start ins Leben, warum sollte man diese Menschen auch noch durch eine Erbschaft belohnen?


----------



## efdev (22. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Am Einkommen hat der Staat schon Geld verdient. Meines Wissens gibt es kein Gesetz, das besagt, dass der Staat etwas besteuern kann, das er schon besteuert hat.


Aber beim vererben bekommt doch jemand anderes dadurch ein Einkommen oder? 
Und nein ich glaube nicht jeder Erbe wartet faul darauf aber er bekommt halt trotzdem ein Einkommen mit dem Erbe


----------



## Olstyle (22. September 2017)

Der Herr Sixt hat Ende der Neunziger Mal richtig Stunk gemacht weil er den Weiterbestand seiner Firma als Familienbetrieb gefährdet sah. 
Bei deren Umsatz hätte auch kein noch so hoher Freibetrag geholfen.

Ähnlich kenne ich es als man meinen Opa bei dem Anteilen an seinem ehemaligen Arbeitgeber ein paar Jahre vor seinem Tod ordentlich über den Tisch gezogen hat: Einzige Alternative wäre behalten gewesen und das hätte (nach Schätzwert, bei einer nicht frei gehandelten Firma aber nicht realisierbar) meine Eltern beim Erbe in den Ruin getrieben.


----------



## Poulton (22. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn mit Familienunternehmen aus, wo mehrere Generationen Arbeit reingesteckt haben? Ist da auch 'ne Erbschaftssteuer nötig?


"Familienunternehmen" wie Quandt, Mohn, Springer, ...?


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. September 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Herr Sixt hat Ende der Neunziger Mal richtig Stunk gemacht weil er den Weiterbestand seiner Firma als Familienbetrieb gefährdet sah.
> Bei deren Umsatz hätte auch kein noch so hoher Freibetrag geholfen.
> 
> Ähnlich kenne ich es als man meinen Opa bei dem Anteilen an seinem ehemaligen Arbeitgeber ein paar Jahre vor seinem Tod ordentlich über den Tisch gezogen hat: Einzige Alternative wäre behalten gewesen und das hätte (nach Schätzwert, bei einer nicht frei gehandelten Firma aber nicht realisierbar) meine Eltern beim Erbe in den Ruin getrieben.



Man könnte ja eine Ratenzahlung vereinbaren. Zur Zeit sieht es bis jetzt so aus, dass sich die Vermögen einiger wieder immer weiter vermehren.

Und was die angebliche Doppelbesteuerung angeht, es ist Keine.


----------



## Olstyle (22. September 2017)

Ich finde euer Anliegen schon nachvolziehbar, habe aber halt (vor den letzten Reformen) schon erlebt wie eine Menge Angst vor einem möglichen Erbfall aufkam. Es ist halt oft nicht so einfach wie man glaubt.

Ich halte eine Schenkungssteuer (eine Erbschaft ist in DE quasi gleich einem Geschenk) allgemein durchaus für sozial gerecht, aber leider gibt es eine Menge Fälle wo ein "Geschenk" die Existenz bedrohen könnte.
Gerade sowas wie Firmenanteile sind ein großes Problem da die ausserhalb einer AG auf Aktien eben auch bei Minderheitsbeteiligungen nicht "mal eben" zu dem geschätzten Wert zu realisieren sind, oft sogar nie.


----------



## Verminaard (22. September 2017)

Ich arbeite in einem mittelstaendischen Betrieb.
Mitarbeitergroeße inkl. allen drum und dran aktuell ~30 Leute.
Mein Chef und Firmengruender ist Ende 2015 gestorben.
Familienlage: in Trennung lebende Frau (Witwe), Tochter, Sohn.
Familie untereinander zerstritten.
Die ganzen Beschaeftigten, bis inkl. Betriebsleiter wusste nicht genau wies weitergeht und ob ueberhaupt.
Wir (die Belegschaft) dachten eigentlich das die ganze Firma zerschlagen oder verkauft wird.

Zu unserem Glueck hat die Tochter das Ganze uebernommen.
Die Erbgeschichte ist bis heute noch nicht durch, weil hier noch immer geklaert wird was wie wo aufgeteilt werden muss.

Der Firma geht es, fuer die Groeße nicht schlecht, kann Loehne und Material ohne Probleme zahlen. Auch kleinere Investitionen sind moeglich.
Es werden aber keine Vermoegen gehortet.

Wenn jetzt beachtliche Erbschaftsabgaben an den Staat noch on Top kommen wuerden, wuerds die Firma nicht mehr geben.

Nein die Chefin streicht sich kein Megagehalt ein und saugt den Betrieb nicht aus. Eher im Gegenteil. Sie taetigt laengst ueberfaellige Investitionen in den Betrieb.


Ich denke, es gibt zahllose aehnlicher Betriebe in Deutschland, eigentlich eins der Rueckgrate der deutschen Industrie.

Was passiert wenn man, wie weiter oben genannt rigoros Erbschaftssteuern/Abgaben einfuehrt?
Nach dem Tod des Inhabers/Gruenders wird ein womoeglich gut dastehender Betrieb in den Ruin getrieben.
Ernsthafte Nachfolge wirds kaum geben. Und ja, ich bringe hier das Argument: zahllose Arbeitsplaetze sind bedroht.

Ich weis nicht wie eure Arbeitssituation ist, inwieweit ihr Einblick bei eurem Arbeitgeber habt und was solche Sachen fuer euch bedeuten wuerde.


Natuerlich fallein einem bei Erbschaftssteuer eher ein Quandt und Co ein. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das es genuegend Menschen gibt die eine Familie Quandt am liebsten enteignen wuerden, im Auftrag der sozialen Gerechtigkeit.
Nur ist das der richtige Weg?
Vielleicht muss man ueberlegen warum es moeglich ist, solche Vermoegen anzuhaeufen, welche Mechanismen sowas zulassen, und was man machen kann sowas etwas einzudaemmen.
Aber ueber Erbschaft? Ich weis nicht.
Ich habe da eher das Gefuehl das aus einem guten Gedanken, die total falschen getroffen werden. Die, die man eigentlich damit erreichen will, werden Mittel und Wege finden, dem zu entgehen.


----------



## Rolk (22. September 2017)

Die Rechnung ist ganz einfach. Am Geld von Quandt und co werden die Linken scheitern und danach gehts an die nächstkleineren Verdienste, unter anderem an deine Chefin und dabei wird nichts gutes herauskommen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich verstehe jetzt auch nicht, wo das grundlegend sein soll, um Schulz nicht zu wählen.:ka
> Dass der Typ völlig inkompetent ist, bestreitet doch keiner.



Du gibst dir die Antwort doch direkt im nächsten Satz 

Die Sache ist doch die, dass man den Wähler fast vor die Entscheidung Schulz oder Merkel stellt. Denkt doch mal nur eine Sekunde weiter, wir haben noch knapp 30 weitere Parteien. Lasst euch doch nicht so ein enges Weltbild aufzwängen. Ja, Merkel ist ungut. Schlz ist, wie die meisten wissen, auch keine bessere Wahl. Dann eben den nächsten Kandidaten, anstatt zwischen Pest und Cholera zu wählen (wie in den USA). Hier sind wir noch nciht so weit und haben noch eine Wahl.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wie willst du die Reichen sonst zu fassen kriegen?



So jedenfalls auch kaum. Die juckt es wohl kaum. Und dadurch, dass es dann doch nicht so viele sind, holst du darüber nicht viel rein. Steuertechnisch ist das eine schwierige Frage, hier könnte man aber relativ einfach in Sachen Sozialversicherungen ansetzen, was wiederum Kosten im Gesundheitssektor spart und die Einkommen von der großen Masse vergrößert, Stichwort Beitragsbemessungsgrenze.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dann kommen aber halt auch noch die Dienstleister dazu und die kriegst du nicht so zu "fassen". Facebook und Google eben, was machst du mit denen?



Wieso Dienstleister?
Es geht ja darum, dass du den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen musst, die hier konsumieren. Das tut Facebook und Google nicht.
Dass man solchen Firmen klar machen muss, dass sie Steuern zahlen müssen, ist eine andere Sache.



efdev schrieb:


> Alltagsluxusartikel werden bestimmt auch nicht unbezahlbar für die meisten allein schon weil sonst der ganze Markt für die Hersteller kaputt wäre, es kann eben nicht jeder Hersteller von dem gut verdienenden Prozent leben also wird es auch immer ein Angebot für jedermann geben.



Was ist für dich denn Alltagsluxus?
Der Lachs aus Alaska?
Erdbeeren im Winter?
billiges Hühnerfleisch?
Wieso kosten 100g Hühnerfleisch eigentlich weniger als 100g Tomaten? Tomaten bestehen zu 90% aus Wasser.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Hat halt überhaupt nichts mit Yachten oder einem Porsche Cayenne zu tun. Denn die Käufer juckt das quasi gar nicht. Die kaufen ihre Ware dann einfach nicht in Deutschland, ankert das Boot eben länger in Monaco.
> Der, der sie hier im Laden kaufen muss bzw. dessen Paket der Zoll nachträglich besteuert, ist der Normalbürger.



Was kauft denn der Normalbürger?
Einen Porsche Cayenne?
Wer einen Porsche Cayenne im Ausland kauft und nach Deutschland einführt -- rate mal, was der an Steuern zahlen darf? Genau, den Kaufpreis.
Das gleiche gilt für die Yacht oder sonst irgendwas, das niemand braucht aber hier anschleppt.
guck mal, was ein Auto in Singapur kostet. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn man, wie weiter oben genannt rigoros Erbschaftssteuern/Abgaben einfuehrt?
> Nach dem Tod des Inhabers/Gruenders wird ein womoeglich gut dastehender Betrieb in den Ruin getrieben.
> Ernsthafte Nachfolge wirds kaum geben. Und ja, ich bringe hier das Argument: zahllose Arbeitsplaetze sind bedroht.



Die Erbschaft wird ja auch in das Unternehmen investiert.
Es geht ja darum, ob du Geld aus dem Unternehmen herausziehst oder nicht.
Das kann man schon ermitteln. Das Problem ist, dass es hier einfach zu viele Ausnahmen gibt. Das müsste man viel einfacher gliedern, dann kann man das auch einfacher nach verfolgen und die erwischen, die eben bescheißen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Natuerlich fallein einem bei Erbschaftssteuer eher ein Quandt und Co ein. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das es genuegend Menschen gibt die eine Familie Quandt am liebsten enteignen wuerden, im Auftrag der sozialen Gerechtigkeit.
> Nur ist das der richtige Weg?
> Vielleicht muss man ueberlegen warum es moeglich ist, solche Vermoegen anzuhaeufen, welche Mechanismen sowas zulassen, und was man machen kann sowas etwas einzudaemmen.
> Aber ueber Erbschaft? Ich weis nicht.
> Ich habe da eher das Gefuehl das aus einem guten Gedanken, die total falschen getroffen werden. Die, die man eigentlich damit erreichen will, werden Mittel und Wege finden, dem zu entgehen.



Niemand will die Quants enteignen. Aber müssen die 500 Millionen im Jahr abzweigen?
Wieso können die das Geld nicht reinvestieren und das neue Motorenwerk oder die neue Elektroentwicklung damit finanzieren?
Wieso kriegt BMW noch Geld in den Arsch geblasen?
Oder guck dir Müller an.
Der Typ hat mit Eu Hilfen eine Milchproduktion in Ostdeutschland aufgebaut und so 50 Arbeitsplätze geschaffen. Schön und gut.
Nur hat er dann eine Woche später gemerkt, dass er ja schon eine Milchproduktion hat. Nur 30km entfernt, in Niedersachsen.
Die hat er kurzerhand dicht gemacht -- war ja auch schon alt und nebenan hatte er ja gerade eine ganz neue gebaut -- und so 250 Leute in die Arbeitslosigkeit geschickt.
Dafür hat der Penner auch noch Geld gekriegt. Und dann ist er in die Schweiz gegangen, als er Erbschaftssteuer zahlen sollte.
Solche Typen würde ich nicht enteignen -- die würde ich in den Knast stecken. 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> So jedenfalls auch kaum. Die juckt es wohl kaum. Und dadurch, dass es dann doch nicht so viele sind, holst du darüber nicht viel rein. Steuertechnisch ist das eine schwierige Frage, hier könnte man aber relativ einfach in Sachen Sozialversicherungen ansetzen, was wiederum Kosten im Gesundheitssektor spart und die Einkommen von der großen Masse vergrößert, Stichwort Beitragsbemessungsgrenze.



Ja, die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze ist auch so ein Witz. Ich kann soziale Gerechtigkeit da nicht drin sehen.
Daher würde ich das System ja auch umdrehen.
Jeder zahlt 20% seines Gehaltes in die Sozialsysteme ein, egal wie viel er verdient, egal was er macht. Immer sind es 20%.
Bei einem 1000€ Job sind das dann 200€. 
Wer 100.000€ verdient, muss schon 20 Riesen einzahlen. Wer 20 Millionen kriegt, hat mehr zu tragen.
Daraus bekommt dann jeder eine Rente gezahlt. Wer mehr einzahlt, kriegt mehr, keine Frage, aber die Menge wird gedeckelt. Es gibt einen Maximalwert, den man bekommen kann. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (23. September 2017)

Threshold, soweit liegen wir doch gar nicht auseinander.

Um nochmal auf die Quandts zu sprechen zu kommen.
Stefan Quandt wird mit ~20 Milliarden gefuehrt, seine Schwester mit ~24 Milliarden.
Ich habe aber keine Ahnung was da alles zaehlt.
Die haben ja nicht mal eben etliche Milliarden als frei verfuegbares Kapital, oder?
BMW besteht auch aus mehr als nur die Quandts.


Wie was wo und ob man da ueberhaupt was machen und ansetzten muss oder soll, weis nicht. Dafuer habe ich auch nicht wirklich die Kompetenz darueber eine vernuenftige Meinung auszusagen.
Reiche haben nicht automatisch weniger Rechte als andere Menschen, natuerlich auch nicht mehr. Auch wenn der Bogen dahingehend, subjektiv empfunden manchmal sehr gespannt wird.

Ich bin noch immer der Meinung: Systeme vereinfachen, entschlacken, Schlupfloecher schliessen. Und zum Thema Sozialabgaben find ich den Vorschlag von Threshold eigentlich gar nicht so verkehrt.
So wird jeder prozentual gleich belastet. Sowas ist gerecht, nicht das was einige Vorschlagen, was nahezu an Enteignung grenzt. 
Frage an der Stelle: sind solche Forderungen und Aussagen von Politikern nicht auch stumpfer Populismus?

Zu den auslaendischen Firmen: ist eine Gratwanderung.
Man muss auch sehen was diese Firmen bringen. Natuerlich wollen die so viel Geld wie moeglich verdienen und am Besten dafuer nichts zahlen.
Es muss aber einfach eine Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung gestellt werden. 
Was genau bringt ein Standort in Deutschland? 
Wieviel Arbeitsplaetze werden geschaffen? 
Waeren diese Arbeitsplaetze ohne diesen Standort auch moeglich?
Und wahrscheinlich auch viele andere Fragen....

Es ist einfach mit dem Finger zu zeigen und stumpf nur auf die entgangenen direkten Steuereinnahmen zu zeigen, aber mal einen Schritt zurueckgehen und auf das große Ganze zu schauen?
Ich hab schon weiter oben geschrieben: fuer solche Sachen fehlt mir die Kompetenz, aber ich versuche trotzdem Themen von vielen Seiten zu betrachten.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. September 2017)

Alltagsluxus ist doch schon fast jedes Hobby. Das würdest du damit auch so teuer machen, dass es sich viele gar nicht mehr leisten können. Selbst die heute eher günstigen Hobbys oder Dinge wie im Bereich Musik: Große Einmalinvestition, die heute schon nicht klein ist, je nachdem, was man da wählt. Solche Dinge werden dann gleich noch viel teurer.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich bin noch immer der Meinung: Systeme vereinfachen, entschlacken, Schlupfloecher schliessen. Und zum Thema Sozialabgaben find ich den Vorschlag von Threshold eigentlich gar nicht so verkehrt.
> So wird jeder prozentual gleich belastet. Sowas ist gerecht, nicht das was einige Vorschlagen, was nahezu an Enteignung grenzt.
> Frage an der Stelle: sind solche Forderungen und Aussagen von Politikern nicht auch stumpfer Populismus?



Populismus ist ja eigentlich das erzählen, von dem angenommen wird, dass das Volk das so haben will. Also mehr oder weniger.
Wenn also die FDP mal wieder von Steuersenkung labert, ist das genauso Populismus -- denn weniger Steuern zahlen findet ja jeder super -- wie wenn die Linken eine Reichensteuer fordern -- dass das nicht umsetzbar ist, sollte klar sein, aber das Volk hört das trotzdem gerne.
Populismus ist es natürlich auch, wenn die Politiker wieder reden, dass Amazon und Apple Steuern zahlen solle. Das reden die seit Jahren, machen aber nichts. Entweder können oder wollen sie nicht. Je nach dem.
Die Frage ist halt, welche Art des Populismus stört?
Versprechen tätigen, die dann eh nicht einhaltbar sind? So sind sie ja, die Volksabzocker. Sie können einem das Blaue vom Himmel versprechen und nach der Wahl dann genau das Gegenteil machen. Man kann sie dafür nicht haftbar machen. Sie sind von Gesetz wegen alleine ihrem Gewissen verantwortlich und das wird ja eh immer von der Fraktion vorgegeben.

Schlimm ist Populismus dann, wenn eine andere Gruppe diskriminiert wird, wenn Unwahrheiten vermittelt werden. Davon gibt es ja inzwischen auch eine Menge.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Es ist einfach mit dem Finger zu zeigen und stumpf nur auf die entgangenen direkten Steuereinnahmen zu zeigen, aber mal einen Schritt zurueckgehen und auf das große Ganze zu schauen?
> Ich hab schon weiter oben geschrieben: fuer solche Sachen fehlt mir die Kompetenz, aber ich versuche trotzdem Themen von vielen Seiten zu betrachten.



Man müsste das gesamte Steuersystem ändern und das Finanzsystem gleich mit, denn die gehen ja Hand in Hand.
Was wir brauchen sind klare Strukturen, ohne große Ausnahmen und ohne große Lobbyistenverbände. Schlimm ist ja, dass sich die Regierung inzwischen externe Berater holt um Gesetze zu verfassen. Offenbar ist das so kompliziert, dass das nicht mal die Juristen der Parteien können.
Wenn wir an so einem Punkt angekommen sind, bedeutet das für mich, dass man mal grundlegend was ändern sollte.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Alltagsluxus ist doch schon fast jedes Hobby. Das würdest du damit auch so teuer machen, dass es sich viele gar nicht mehr leisten können. Selbst die heute eher günstigen Hobbys oder Dinge wie im Bereich Musik: Große Einmalinvestition, die heute schon nicht klein ist, je nachdem, was man da wählt. Solche Dinge werden dann gleich noch viel teurer.



Musik, Film und Theater sind Kultur. Sowas kannst du auch von der Steuer befreien. 
Das Musik Instrument kostet dann das, was es eben in der Herstellung und dem Vertrieb kostet.
Als Gering Verdiener hast du vergünstigen Eintritt für Film oder Theater Vorführungen. 
Menschen, die ALG 2 bekommen, sollten ein kostenloses Konto bekommen.
Der Staat will von denen sowieso ständig die Kontoauszüge sehen. Wieso also gibt es keine staatlich gesteuerte Bank, in der die ALG 2 Empfänger ihr Konto haben?
Der Staat spart sich das mit den Kontoauszügen, er kann direkt auf die Konten sehen und nachvollziehen, was ein und ausgezahlt wurde.
Im Gegenzug ist das Konto dann frei von Gebühren.
Wer das nicht möchte, kann ja immer noch ein Konto bei einer anderen Bank eröffnen. Der darf sich dann aber nicht wundern, wenn vom ALG 2 Geld 10€ pro Monat fürs Konto drauf gehen -- und das ist ein netter Wert, wenn ich nicht irre. Bei Leuten, die wenig einkommen haben, kassieren die Banken inzwischen horrende Summen fürs Konto.

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass Banken und Versicherungen Wegelagerer, Halsabschneider, Blutsauger, Trickbetrüger und Hütchenspieler sind?


----------



## Nightslaver (23. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schlimm ist Populismus dann, wenn eine andere Gruppe diskriminiert wird, wenn Unwahrheiten vermittelt werden. Davon gibt es ja inzwischen auch eine Menge.



Also gibt es ihn doch, den guten und den bösen Populismus?

Ich finde Populismus mit nicht haltbaren Versprechen genauso schlimm, auch ohne Diskriminierung anderer.
Schlicht weil man sich dadurch Macht, Einfluss und Geld sichert, ohne aber die Leistung zu erbringen, oder erbringen zu können die man verspricht.

Damit "lügt" man sich im Grunde auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit an die Macht, das ist in meinen Augen kaum weniger schlimm als irgend jemanden mit seinem Populismus zu diskriminieren.


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze ist auch so ein Witz. Ich kann soziale Gerechtigkeit da nicht drin sehen.
> Daher würde ich das System ja auch umdrehen.
> Jeder zahlt 20% seines Gehaltes in die Sozialsysteme ein, egal wie viel er verdient, egal was er macht. Immer sind es 20%.
> Bei einem 1000€ Job sind das dann 200€.
> ...



Ja, so eine Art Bürgerversicherung.

Damit könnte man auch Geringverdienern eine angemessene Altersrente garantieren.

In Österreich funktioniert ein ähnliches System bestens .

Stattdessen haben Maschmeyer und Co. einen Freifahrtsschein erhalten,
mit Steuernmitteln noch mehr Kohle zu raffen


----------



## aloha84 (23. September 2017)

Österreich taugt nur teilweise als vergleich.
Ein großer Teil wird da durch die Einwanderungspolitik finanziert.
Das nächste problem ist das du in  ö 15 jahre einzahlen musst um etwas zu bekommen. Einen monat zu wenig.....schon gibts nix mehr.


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das nächste problem ist das du in  ö 15 jahre einzahlen musst um etwas zu bekommen. Einen monat zu wenig.....schon gibts nix mehr.



Ja und, wo liegt da das Problem?
Oder gehst du mit 40 Jahren schon in Rente?

Generell gilt doch, je breiter die Einzahlgruppe ist, umso mehr kommt raus


----------



## aloha84 (23. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja und, wo liegt da das Problem?
> Oder gehst du mit 40 Jahren schon in Rente?
> 
> Generell gilt doch, je breiter die Einzahlgruppe ist, umso mehr kommt raus



Kommt drauf an.
Die ö rente trägt sich übrigens nicht selbst und wird mit einem hohen steuerzuschuss am leben erhalten.

Nicht falsch verstehen, das modell hat Vorteile....aber auch Nachteile die oft nicht genannt werden.


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an.
> Die ö rente trägt sich übrigens nicht selbst und wird mit einem hohen steuerzuschuss am leben erhalten.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen, das modell hat Vorteile....aber auch Nachteile die oft nicht genannt werden.



Das ist in Deutschland auch nicht anders, Schröder hatte ja die Ökosteuer eingeführt um die defizitären Rentensysteme zu entlasten.

Die Bemühungen waren gut, der Nutzen jedoch mangelhaft


----------



## Taskmaster (23. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was kauft denn der Normalbürger?
> Einen Porsche Cayenne?
> Wer einen Porsche Cayenne im Ausland kauft und nach Deutschland einführt -- rate mal, was der an Steuern zahlen darf? Genau, den Kaufpreis.
> Das gleiche gilt für die Yacht oder sonst irgendwas, das niemand braucht aber hier anschleppt.
> guck mal, was ein Auto in Singapur kostet.



Lies halt mal die Verlinkungen?! Und nein, wer Luxus im Ausland kauft und dann (wie man das als Superreicher eben so macht) die Nobelkarre, Yacht, wasauchimmer auch direkt dort anmeldet (Zweitwohnsitz ftw. oder einfach als Firmenwagen auf eine Briefkastenfirma buchen, Tricks gibt es wahrlich genug), bezahlt hier gar nichts. Die, die Deine Show bezahlen, sind die Armen, Normalbürger und der Mittelstand, die Deine Aufschläge jeden Tag an der Kasse abdrücken.

Und da Du ja 100% auf alles, um mich herum haben möchtest (Zitat)


Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn du jetzt fragst, was denn 100% bekommt -- schau dich mal um.


mein PC also mal eben doppelt so teuer werden soll, mein Schreibtisch, meine Videospiele, etc. pp. sage ich mal herzlich danke und zitiere aus dem Flyer der LINKE (die Euch ja politisch angeblich so nahe sind) zur ersten Mehrwertsteuererhöhung (auf Verlinkungen klickt ja niemand):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10 Jahre nach der Mehrwertsteuererhöhung:
Mehrwertsteuer-Erhohung brachte dem Staat Mehreinnahmen
Wieder meckert die LINKE:


> Die Linken-Abgeordneten Sabine Zimmermann, die die Anfrage gestellt hatte, kritisierte, die Mehrwertsteuer belaste gerade die Bezieher kleiner und mittlerer Einkommen. „Damit wurden die Steuersenkungen für Spitzenverdiener und Unternehmen ausgeglichen“, sagte Zimmermann. Künftig müssten hohe Einkommen und Vermögen wieder stärker zur Finanzierung des Gemeinwesens herangezogen werden.


Eine Mehrwertsteuererhöhung trifft keinen einzigen Superreichen.
Jetzt das in noch viel extremer und noch viel schädlicher abziehen zu wollen, ist keine Lösung. Für gar nichts. Wer das vor hat (und dann auch noch so wie Du), will den Armen ans Leder (und zwar so richtig).
Das wäre das Asozialste, was je eine Regierung umgesetzt hätte. 

Das ist eben das Problem von Idealisten, die nie den Absprung in die Realpolitik geschafft haben: Luftschlösser führen dazu, dass sich das Leid und die Ungleichheit maximieren, nicht minimieren.


----------



## Poulton (23. September 2017)

Auch der DGB (und afaik auch andere Gewerkschaften und -zusammenschlüsse) waren und sind kein Freund der Mehrwertsteuererhöhung:
Zu den Änderungen am Steuersystem (darunter fällt auch die Mehrwertsteuererhöhung) 05/06 bzw. die Pläne dazu: DGB - Bundesvorstand | Die Burger mussen fur die Steuergeschenke an die Wirtschaft zahlen
DGB - Bundesvorstand | Mehrwertsteuererhohung ist Gift fur Konjunktur und Beschaftigung

Zum SPD-Vorschlag anno 2014, auf alle Produkte einen einheitlichen Mwst.-Satz von 16% einzuführen*: DGB - Bundesvorstand | Einheitlicher Mehrwertsteuersatz ist ungerecht

Und relativ aktuell, allgemein zur Steuergerechtigkeit: DGB - Bundesvorstand | Steuersystem gerecht machen, statt Sozialbeitrage senken!


*= Wie sehr kann sich diese Partei eigentlich noch vom S im Namen entfernen?


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Lies halt mal die Verlinkungen?! Und nein, wer Luxus im Ausland kauft und dann (wie man das als Superreicher eben so macht) die Nobelkarre, Yacht, wasauchimmer auch direkt dort anmeldet (Zweitwohnsitz ftw. oder einfach als Firmenwagen auf eine Briefkastenfirma buchen, Tricks gibt es wahrlich genug), bezahlt hier gar nichts. Die, die Deine Show bezahlen, sind die Armen, Normalbürger und der Mittelstand, die Deine Aufschläge jeden Tag an der Kasse abdrücken.



Wer deutscher Staatsbürger ist, zahlt in Deutschland Steuern.
Wenn er das nicht mehr will, muss er seine Staatsbürgerschaft abgeben. Ganz einfach.
Solche Leute wie Schumacher oder Beckenbauer, die von dem Staat profitiert haben, aber nichts zurückgeben wollen, kann ich hier nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. September 2017)

Am besten wir setzen die Steuern so weit rauf, bis unsere gesamte Wirtschaft nur noch Umsätze im Ausland macht und die billigen Waren mit schlechter Qualität verbleiben im Land, denn der Rest ist dann für die Mehrheit unbezahlbar. 
Zustände wie in der DDR sind total erstrebenswert...


----------



## Rolk (23. September 2017)

Immer schön rauf mit den Steuern. Geht ja nicht das wir zuletzt nur Vizeweltmeister bei der Abgabenlast waren. 

OECD-Studie zu Steuern und Abgaben: Deutschland ist Zahl-Vizeweltmeister - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Tengri86 (23. September 2017)

Der Tagesspiegel: DIW: Deutschland braucht bis 2040 eine weitere Million Pflegekräfte | Nachricht | finanzen.net


----------



## Poulton (23. September 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> OECD-Studie zu Steuern und Abgaben: Deutschland ist Zahl-Vizeweltmeister - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Der nächste Clickbait-Artikel, in dem nur wild mit Prozentwerten rumgeworfen wird, ohne die  Grundlage (= das Einkommen auf das Steuer und SV anfallen) zu nennen.

Wirft man einen Blick auf die Grundlage: http://www.oecd.org/ctp/tax-policy/taxing-wages-methodology-and-limitations-2017.pdf (Seite 571, Table   A.6.  Estimated gross wage earnings, 2015-16 (in national currency))


> Average wage 2016
> (Secret. estimates)
> 47 809


Wenn man Einkommen in dieser Höhe ansetzt, dann kommt man auch auf  solche Werte. Zumal hier auch noch  das Durchschnittseinkommen und nicht der Median genommen wurde. Muss man  wirklich erstmal wieder bei den Grundlagen anfangen und z.B. die Einkommensverteilung und Einkommensungleichheit ins Spiel bringen?

PS: Das soll nicht heißen, dass man das hießige Steuer- und Abgabensystem nicht kritisieren sollte. Allen vorran die unverhältnismäßig hohe Belastung von Personen die kein oder nur ein kleines Einkommen haben:
Umverteilung: Der Mythos vom (stark) progressiven deutschen Steuersystem
Deutsches Steuersystem mit gebremster Progression â€“ Umverteilungswirkung spürbar niedriger als Ende der 1990er  - Hans-Böckler-Stiftung 
DGB - Bundesvorstand | Steuersystem gerecht machen, statt Sozialbeiträge senken!

oder die abnehmende soziale Mobilität: Soziale Mobilität gesunken, Arme bleiben häufiger dauerhaft arm, Ungleichheit bei Einkommen auf neuem Höchststand - Hans-Böckler-Stiftung


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Immer schön rauf mit den Steuern. Geht ja nicht das wir zuletzt nur Vizeweltmeister bei der Abgabenlast waren.
> 
> OECD-Studie zu Steuern und Abgaben: Deutschland ist Zahl-Vizeweltmeister - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Wir arbeiten doch hart und gerne 

Ein Hallejula auf uns 

Wir werden das Weltklima retten,

den nicht so gerne arbeitenden Armutsimigraten weiterhin Zucker in den Arsch blasen,

die Elektromobilität weltweit aufbauen,

Ich bin mal gespannt, wo das noch hinführen wird


----------



## Taskmaster (23. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer deutscher Staatsbürger ist, zahlt in Deutschland Steuern.
> Wenn er das nicht mehr will, muss er seine Staatsbürgerschaft abgeben. Ganz einfach.
> Solche Leute wie Schumacher oder Beckenbauer, die von dem Staat profitiert haben, aber nichts zurückgeben wollen, kann ich hier nicht gebrauchen.



Also ausbürgern... was mit schwerkriminellen Staatsbürgern mit Migrationshintergrund quasi NSDAP 2.0 wäre, wäre bei legaler Steuervermeidung dann doch ok.
Wie gesagt: funktioniert so nicht. Zumal das völlig latte wäre. Dann werden diese Leute eben Pass-Franzosen, Polen oder was auch immer. Dank EU-Freizügigkeit können sie dann ganz legal weiterhin hier leben.

Die, die Geld wie Heu besitzen, wird man über die Mehrwertsteuer nicht erreichen. Niemals.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die, die Geld wie Heu besitzen, wird man über die Mehrwertsteuer nicht erreichen. Niemals.



Die kriegst du schon, keine Sorge.
Nur versucht es ja niemand. Das ist das viel größere Probleme.
Die Umverteilung von unten nach oben steigt immer weiter an. Irgendwann wird die Blase platzen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die kriegst du schon, keine Sorge.
> Nur versucht es ja niemand. Das ist das viel größere Probleme.
> Die Umverteilung von unten nach oben steigt immer weiter an. Irgendwann wird die Blase platzen.


Über die Mehrwertsteuer bekommst du die nicht. Selbst, wenn sie die zahlen, kommt nicht viel bei rum. Im Gegenzug bedanken sich dann alle anderen, dass sie nicht mehr genug Geld haben, um sich überhaupt was zu essen zu leisten oder wenigstens Freizeitgestaltung. Daraus folgt dann vermutlich mehr Aufstocker + Erhöhung vom H4-Satz, was die Einnahmen komplett auffrisst. Obendrein hast du wieder Geld nach oben verteilt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. September 2017)

Wie wärs denn einfach damit, dass man gesetzlich (und durch Förderung) für Gehälter sorgt mit denen man auch ohne Aufstockung anständig leben kann. Da brauch man auch die Steuern nicht zu erhöhen, wovon Arme auch nicht mehr Geld haben werden.


----------



## Two-Face (23. September 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn einfach damit, dass man gesetzlich (und durch Förderung) für Gehälter sorgt mit denen man auch ohne Aufstockung anständig leben kann. Da brauch man auch die Steuern nicht zu erhöhen, wovon Arme auch nicht mehr Geld haben werden.


Wie wäre es denn mit beidem?
Gehälter rauf, Steuern auf gewisse Luxusgüter und Genussmittel rauf, denn insbesondere letztere sind wohl kaum zum Überleben wichtig. 
In der Schweiz funktioniert's doch auch ganz gut, die ist zwar noch teurer aber dort ist auch der Verdienst besser.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit beidem?


Und warum ?
Damit der Traum von einer sozialistischen Gesellschaft wo alle nichts haben näher rückt ? 
Zum Überleben reicht aus Hartz 4, also braucht kein Mensch mehr als Hartz 4....


----------



## Two-Face (23. September 2017)

Was hat für dich denn Besteuerung auf Genussmittel jetzt mit Hartz IV und Sozialismus zu tun?

Wer meint, sich die Leber kaputt saufen und sich jeden Tag Kartoffelchips reinpfeifen zu müssen, der soll das doch bitte tun. Aber nicht auf Kosten der (gesunden) Kassenzahler.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer meint, sich die Leber kaputt saufen und sich jeden Tag Kartoffelchips reinpfeifen zu müssen, der soll das doch bitte tun. Aber nicht auf Kosten der (gesunden) Kassenzahler.



Wer meint das sein Kind  Sojamilch saufen und sich jeden Tag Tofu reinpfeifen muss, weil Tierprodukte böse sind, und dann  wegen Mangelernährung behandelt werden muss soll das doch bitte tun. Aber nicht auf Kosten der (gesunden) Kassenzahler. 

Merkst was?
Würde man nach der Logik gehen sollte man besser gleich die Steuern auf sämtliche Lebensmittel drastisch anheben. Auch auf die vermeindlich "gesunden".


----------



## Verminaard (23. September 2017)

Ihr denkt noch immer darueber nach, wie man den Menschen noch mehr Geld aus den Taschen ziehen kann.
Diese Sachen wurden doch immer wieder probiert, mit dem angeblichen Gedanken mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit zu schaffen.
Hat leider nie geklappt, weil das System nicht wirklich dafuer ausgelegt ist.

Aber diesmal, diesmal klappt es bestimmt, da werden endlich die zur Kasse gebeten die so unverschaemt viel mehr haben....
Dann wollen wir doch im gleichen Atemzug auch sagen, das Merkel weiterhin Politik fuer die Massen macht und die SPD soziale Politik anstrebt.


Die Luxussteuer find ich ganz verwirrend.
Wo genau faengt Luxus an, ab wann greift die und wie hoch darf die sein?
Schon mal darueber nachgedacht das davon so ziehmlich ALLES betroffen sein koennte bis auf das wirklich Notwendigste?
Wollt ihr das wirklich?

Nochmal zu meinem Vorschlag:
System vereinfachen und dadurch gerechter machen. Schlupfloecher von denen sowieso nur die, die mehr haben profitieren schliessen. Subventionen auf ein Minimum reduzieren.
Unsinnige Ausgaben stoppen.
Geld ist genug da, nur die Verteilung ist ein Irrsinn.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Luxussteuer find ich ganz verwirrend.
> Wo genau faengt Luxus an, ab wann greift die und wie hoch darf die sein?
> Schon mal darueber nachgedacht das davon so ziehmlich ALLES betroffen sein koennte bis auf das wirklich Notwendigste?



Das doch wieder ganz simpel, ein Dach über den Kopf und was zu Essen, sowie Kleidung braucht jeder, der Rest ist Luxus. Zum Arsch abwischen tuts auch eine alte Zeitung, da brauchts kein einlagiges "Luxus"toilettenpapier.
Fernsehn ist Luxus, da kann man auch die Wand, oder Landschaft anstarren.
Computer sind sowieso Luxus und Telefon auch, genau wie Autos, da kann man zu Fuß gehen, oder öffentliche Verkehrsmittel nutzen, die Luxus sind weil ein Fahrrad tuts ja in 80% der Fälle / Wege auch. 

Am Ende ist 99% aller Dinge nur Luxus, weil es das leben leichter macht, aber nicht zum überleben notwendig ist.
Wie eingangs gesagt, ginge man danach wäre bis auf Wohnung, Essen und Kleidung alles dem Luxus zuzurechnen.


----------



## Two-Face (23. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer meint das sein Kind  Sojamilch saufen und sich jeden Tag Tofu reinpfeifen muss, weil Tierprodukte böse sind, und dann  wegen Mangelernährung behandelt werden muss soll das doch bitte tun. Aber nicht auf Kosten der (gesunden) Kassenzahler.


Vielleicht sollte man auch Steuern auf das Zeug erheben, das du dauernd schluckst, was dich so komische Dinge auf deinem Bildschirm sehen oder merkwürdige Schlussfolgerungen aus Posts ziehen lässt, die auf etwas völlig anderes abzielen.


----------



## azzih (23. September 2017)

Die Linken haben halt schon bei einigen Dingen Recht. Vor allem wenn es darum geht das Super Reiche und Milliardenkonzerne endlich vernünftig zu besteuern sind. Im Augenblick wird ein Großteil der Steuerlast vom Mittelstand geleistet. Milliardenkonzerne wie Google, Apple und wie sie alle heissen, zahlen minimale Steuern auf ihren Gewinn in irgendwelchen Steuerparadiesen auf Malta und Luxemburg, während sie gleichzeitig Milliarden Euro hier bei uns einnehmen, aber kaum selbst Steuern in Deutschland zahlen. Diese Praxis muss endlich gestoppt werden.

Das gleiche gilt für sehr vermögende Leute die durch diverse Schlupflöcher und die geringen Steuern auf Finanzgeschäfte in Realität halt viel weniger Steuern zahlen als sie durch den Spitzensteuersatz eigentlich müssten. Wenn diese Gesellschaft Bestand haben soll muss einfach die breite Masse am steigenden Wohlstand partizipieren können. Das tut sie aber real einfach nicht, sondern nur ein geringer Prozentsatz an sehr Vermögenden in überdimensionalem Rahmen. Das bisschen was wir alle paar Jahre mal als Gehaltserhöhung bekommen wird durch Inflation und steigende Mietpreise mehr als aufgefressen.

Das 4 von 5 neuen Jobs Teilzeit oder befristet sind, trägt auch nicht gerade zu steigendem Wohlstand und Sicherheit der Bevölkerung bei:
Arbeitsmarkt: Europas neue Reservearmee - Magazin - Welt - Tagesspiegel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Threshold, soweit liegen wir doch gar nicht auseinander.
> 
> Um nochmal auf die Quandts zu sprechen zu kommen.
> Stefan Quandt wird mit ~20 Milliarden gefuehrt, seine Schwester mit ~24 Milliarden.
> ...



Kann es sein, dass deine Argumentation allein auf dem Faktor Zeit basiert? Es stimmt natürlich, dass nur sehr wenige Superreiche zu 50% ein Barvermögen vereerben, das einfach überwiesen werden kann. Aber wieso sollte das auch nötig sein? Es sollte normalerweise kein Problem sein, auf vorhandenes Vermögen (z.B. ein gut laufendes Unternehmen, dass alle Erben von gut laufenden Unternehmen praktischerweise besitzen  ) einen Kredit/eine Hypothek aufzunehmen. Das "am Stück" vorliegende Erbe gehört dann eben zur Hälfte der Bank, bis man Wege gefunden hat, es teilweise in Geld umzuwandeln. Wenn der Vererber mitdenkt, kann das sogar sehr reibungslos ablaufen und betrieblich langfristig eingeplant werden. (Erben von nicht mitdenkenden Unternehmern haben dann halt ein entsprechend weniger wertvolles Erbe - aber ging es nicht genau darum, die Vorteile aus Erben zu verringern? Alles, was mehr als null ist, ist schon ein schönes Geschenk für nichts.)
Idealerweise lässt man Ganze noch über eine öffentliche Institution laufen, so das Wertschätzung des Erbes und Hypothek beide vom gleichen Amt erfolgen (und somit im richtigen Verhältnis zueinander stehen). Der Erbe hat dann 15/20/25/30 Jahre Zeit, die Erbschaft in eine teilbare Form zu bringen oder aber seine eigenen Vorteile daraus zu ziehen (z.B. die Unternehmensgewinne einzusacken) und alles, was danach immernoch als zu großer Block vorliegt (oder gar an Wert verloren hat, was bei den ständig befürchteten Unternehmenskrisen ja der Fall wäre), ist dann eben Eigentum des Staates/der Gemeinschaft.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn einfach damit, dass man gesetzlich (und durch Förderung) für Gehälter sorgt mit denen man auch ohne Aufstockung anständig leben kann. Da brauch man auch die Steuern nicht zu erhöhen, wovon Arme auch nicht mehr Geld haben werden.



Das wäre finanziell ziemlich katastophal, wenn man einerseits die Ausgaben massiv erhöht, andererseits aber nicht für zusätzliche Einnahmen sorgt...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was hat für dich denn Besteuerung auf Genussmittel jetzt mit Hartz IV und Sozialismus zu tun?


Weil, Luxusgüter alles sind außer Grundnahrungsmittel und Wasser. Mehr brauch man zum Überleben nämlich nicht.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ihr denkt noch immer darueber nach, wie man den Menschen noch mehr Geld aus den Taschen ziehen kann.


Genau das stört mich. Statt darüber nachzudenken wie Arme aus der tiefsten Armut wieder rauskommen, denkt man lieber drüber nach wie man der Mittelschicht und der Oberschicht das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre finanziell ziemlich katastophal, wenn man einerseits die Ausgaben massiv erhöht, andererseits aber nicht für zusätzliche Einnahmen sorgt...


 Wir haben doch laut Finanzministerium einen Haushaltsüberschuss. Und außerdem sollte Förderung ein Ausnahmefall sein.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. September 2017)

-Gelöscht-

Sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## Two-Face (23. September 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Weil, Luxusgüter alles sind außer Grundnahrungsmittel und Wasser. Mehr brauch man zum Überleben nämlich nicht.


Das beantwortet die Frage nicht.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das beantwortet die Frage nicht.


Wenn sich die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung durch zu hohe Steuern keine Luxusartikel mehr leisten kann, ist das für mich Sozialismus.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Über die Mehrwertsteuer bekommst du die nicht. Selbst, wenn sie die zahlen, kommt nicht viel bei rum. Im Gegenzug bedanken sich dann alle anderen, dass sie nicht mehr genug Geld haben, um sich überhaupt was zu essen zu leisten oder wenigstens Freizeitgestaltung. Daraus folgt dann vermutlich mehr Aufstocker + Erhöhung vom H4-Satz, was die Einnahmen komplett auffrisst. Obendrein hast du wieder Geld nach oben verteilt.



Wieso zu Essen?
Der Grundbedarf wird ja gering besteuert. Energie, Lebensmittel, Wohnung und sowas.
Ebenso Sachen für den täglichen Bedarf wie Klopapier, Windeln und sowas.
Musik, Kino und Theater ist Kultur. Das kannst du ebenfalls gering besteuern.
ALG 2 gibt es ja nicht mehr, es gilt dann ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen.
Wie gesagt. Nicht nur eine Sache machen, sondern das gesamte System umstrukturieren.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. September 2017)

Das ist dann wieder was anderes.

Aber auch da versagt, ab wann Luxus losgeht. Ist ein Rechner Luxus? Ein Handy? Ein Auto, wenn ich sonst nicht anders zur Arbeit komme? Der Weihnachtsbaum? Ist das wieder Kultur oder schon Luxus, weil man die Kerzen auch auf den Boden...warte, sind die Kerzen auch Luxus?


----------



## Ocmaster (23. September 2017)

wer cdu und spd noch wählt den is echt nicht mehr zu helfen volksverräter partein pffff.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Das ist dann wieder was anderes.
> 
> Aber auch da versagt, ab wann Luxus losgeht. Ist ein Rechner Luxus? Ein Handy? Ein Auto, wenn ich sonst nicht anders zur Arbeit komme? Der Weihnachtsbaum? Ist das wieder Kultur oder schon Luxus, weil man die Kerzen auch auf den Boden...warte, sind die Kerzen auch Luxus?



Individualverkehr ist immer Luxus. Heute schon viel mehr als früher.
Anstatt die Autoindustrie zu subventionieren sollte man das Geld lieber in Verkehrsprojekte stecken, die allen nutzen.
Wo bleibt die extra Abgabe für Geländewagen? wieso sind Sportwagen nicht so teuer, dass sie niemand mehr kaufen wird?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. September 2017)

Nur gibt es keine ÖPNV-Infrastruktur außerhalb von Großstädten, zumindest keine, die wirklich angenehm zu nutzen ist.

Trotzdem kannst ud keine Grenze ziehen, was Luxus ist und was nicht.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Nur gibt es keine ÖPNV-Infrastruktur außerhalb von Großstädten, zumindest keine, die wirklich angenehm zu nutzen ist.



Deswegen investieren.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Trotzdem kannst ud keine Grenze ziehen, was Luxus ist und was nicht.



Ach, das kriege ich hin, keine Sorge.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. September 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung durch zu hohe Steuern keine Luxusartikel mehr leisten kann, ist das für mich Sozialismus.



Das ist zwar definitionstechnisch völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen aber, okay...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach, das kriege ich hin, keine Sorge.



Das ist dann eine Diktatur


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. September 2017)

*Morgen wählen gehen.*Am besten irgendeine Mehrheitspartei.
Hauptsache keine "braun angehauchte " Partei!
Wir wollen uns doch nicht am Montag die Augen reiben,weil so viele Protestwähler erfolgreich wahren und wir eine braune Regierung haben .


----------



## Two-Face (23. September 2017)

Wählen?

Also ich geh' da immer nur in Erwartung kostenloser Canapés hin.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. September 2017)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> *Morgen wählen gehen.*Am besten irgendeine Mehrheitspartei.
> Hauptsache keine "braun angehauchte " Partei!
> Wir wollen uns doch nicht am Montag die Augen reiben,weil so viele Protestwähler erfolgreich wahren und wir eine braune Regierung haben .



Danach bleiben ja nur die vier Volksverräterparteien. Was soll das dann ändern?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Danach bleiben ja nur die vier Volksverräterparteien. Was soll das dann ändern?



Na die Farbe.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (24. September 2017)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> *Morgen wählen gehen.*Am besten irgendeine Mehrheitspartei.
> Hauptsache keine "braun angehauchte " Partei!
> Wir wollen uns doch nicht am Montag die Augen reiben,weil so viele Protestwähler erfolgreich wahren und wir eine braune Regierung haben .



Genau! Lieber eine linksfaschistiche Partei wählen und zusehen wie die Fantasien von Orwell & Co nach und nach weiter umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Chinaquads (24. September 2017)

Geht wählen AMK!

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


Btw, lest euch mal das Wahlprogramm der AFD durch. 

Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Die reichen noch reicher machen und Grenzen schliessen.

Zudem sich von Europa anwenden und den Nationalismus fördern.

Traurige Welt. Armes Deutschland.


----------



## azzih (24. September 2017)

Ja gut ich glaub auch nicht das ein Großteil der AFD Wähler sich jemals mit deren Wahlprogramm befasst hat. Das einzige was da hängen geblieben ist ist "sie sind gegen Flüchtlinge".


----------



## CranberryPie (24. September 2017)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Btw, lest euch mal das Wahlprogramm der AFD durch.


Gerade gemacht und ich bin buchstäblich am zittern. Abartig. Menschenverachtend. 

Diese braune Dreckstruppe will wertgeschätzte und dringend gebrauchte Fachkräfte abschieben nur weil sie mal einen sexuellen Notfall hatten? Einfach nur widerlich. 
Deshalb: CDU/SPD/Grüne/FDP/Linke wählen. Für ein Deutschland in dem wir gut und gerne leben.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> Gerade gemacht und ich bin buchstäblich am zittern. Abartig. Menschenverachtend.
> 
> Diese braune Dreckstruppe will wertgeschätzte und dringend gebrauchte Fachkräfte abschieben nur weil sie mal einen sexuellen Notfall hatten? Einfach nur widerlich.
> Deshalb: CDU/SPD/Grüne/FDP/Linke wählen. Für ein Deutschland in dem wir gut und gerne leben.



Na blos gut das da niemand CDU / CSU in den 1990er Jahren gewählt hat...


----------



## ARCdefender (24. September 2017)

Ich sehe vor allem die Gefahr, das wenn die AFD in den Bundestag einzieht, es zu Ausschreitungen kommen wird, das wird unser land noch mehr spalten.
Was ist nur los in der Welt, AFD, Erdogan, Trump, Putin, Kim, es scheint die Menschen wollen und können nicht in Frieden leben.


----------



## Gripschi (24. September 2017)

Das Mär der Fachkräfte. Bitte nicht wieder...

Es ist ehr das Niedriglohn Fachkräfte fehlen.

Sexuelle Notfälle? Interessante Aussage, kannst du das Ausführen?

Man muss die AfD nicht lieben, aber "unsere" Demokratie sollte sie aushalten.


----------



## Chinaquads (24. September 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ich sehe vor allem die Gefahr, das wenn die AFD in den Bundestag einzieht, es zu Ausschreitungen kommen wird, das wird unser land noch mehr spalten.
> Was ist nur los in der Welt, AFD, Erdogan, Trump, Putin, Kim, es scheint die Menschen wollen und können nicht in Frieden leben.


Das schlimme an den Leuten ist, welche die AFD wählen, das sie nach aussen hin den Mittelstand vertreten, durchaus gebildet sind und eigentlich keinen logischen Grund haben die AFD zu wählen. 

Diskussionen sind meistens sinnlos und wenn man ihnen mit begründeten Einwänden gegen die Wahl der AFD kommt, kommt dann doch nur hohles Geblubber raus. 

Irgendwann geht's dann in Richtung " Ausländer sind blöd", da ist dann bei mir die Diskussion beendet. 

Als hätten sie nicht mitbekommen, das der Österreicher damals abgezogen hat.

Demos werden kommen. Hoffentlich gegen die AFD. Das diese ganz schnell wieder in dem brauen Sumpf verschwindet, woher sie gekommen ist.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

2021 wird die AFd genauso aus dem Bundestag fliegen wie die FDP.


----------



## ARCdefender (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> 2021 wird die AFd genauso aus dem Bundestag fliegen wie die FDP.



Leider können Sie in dieser zeit sehr sehr viel Schaden anrichten :/


----------



## Chinaquads (24. September 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Leider können Sie in dieser zeit sehr sehr viel Schaden anrichten :/


Und das macht mir ehrlich gesagt ein wenig Angst.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk

Hier ein Auszug:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ARCdefender (24. September 2017)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Und das macht mir ehrlich gesagt ein wenig Angst.



Nicht nur Dir.
Und vor allem habe ich auch Angst um meine beiden Kinder, was für eine Zukunft werden die wohl haben


----------



## CranberryPie (24. September 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Das Mär der Fachkräfte. Bitte nicht wieder...


Sorry aber deine rassistischen Fakten sind hier echt Fehl am Platz. Bin selbst in der Geflüchtetenhilfe aktiv und die überwiegende Anzahl unserer Neubürger sind Raketenwissenschaftler, Herzchirurgen und Biochemiker. Wer das in Frage stellt sollte meiner Meinung nach verhaftet werden. 


> Sexuelle Notfälle? Interessante Aussage, kannst du das Ausführen?


Vergewaltigung in Wiener Hallenbad: Tater beruft sich auf sexuellen Notstand - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Um es frei mit den Worten von Martin Schulz zu sagen: Das, was diese Menschen zu uns bringen ist wertvoller als Gold.


----------



## Gripschi (24. September 2017)

Bitte was? Du machst Real Satire?

Aha und das macht diese Vergewaltigung besser? Aber ja so kann man es auch sehen.


----------



## chaotium (24. September 2017)

90 Prozent der Flüchtlinge kannste in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (24. September 2017)

Unglaublich wieviele hirngewaschene Typen hier rumgeistern. Das schockiert mich ein wenig.
Am besten noch aus den alten Bundesländern, wo die Besatzer ihren Siff schon länger ausbreiten.



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Um es frei mit den Worten von Martin Schulz zu sagen: Das, was diese Menschen zu uns bringen ist wertvoller als Gold.



Und was kann wertvoller sein als Gold? Richtig, Liebe.


----------



## efdev (24. September 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> 90 Prozent der Flüchtlinge kannste in die Tonne kloppen.



Und weiter dürfen die deswegen nicht flüchten oder hier Zuflucht suchen?


----------



## Verminaard (24. September 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Nicht nur Dir.
> Und vor allem habe ich auch Angst um meine beiden Kinder, was für eine Zukunft werden die wohl haben



Vor was genau hast du bzw. Ihr angst?
Die AfD verwendet jetzt Parolen und Ausdrücke, welche die CDU/CSU, ja sogar selbst Merkel vor ihren ersten Amtsantritt verwendet hat. Manchmal sogar schlimmer.
YouTube als Beispiel.
Merkel regiert jetzt seit November 2005. Wenn man eurer Logik folgt, muessten wir alle schon lange in braunen Uniformen rumlaufen und manche ethnische Gruppen muessten Angst um Ihr Leben haben.

Ja die AfD hat Exremisten, das braucht keiner versuchen schoenzureden.
Aber so wie es einige hier versuchen darzustellen ist doch weit weg von irgendeiner Realitaet.
Oder glaubt ihr Altmaier und Co wenn diese vor der Wahl solche Aussagen taetigen? Kanzleramtschef : Altmaier sind Nichtwahler lieber als AfD-Wahler | ZEIT ONLINE 

Wir haben hier, seit dem die AfD auf "Erfolgskurs" ist eine Daemonisierung dieser Partei. Bei jeder Talkrunde wird nur die (angeblich nur vorherrschende) Auslaenderfeindlichkeit angesprochen und irgendwelche Aussagen zerpflueckt damit man sie mit Nazizeugs in Verbindung bringen kann. Und wenn der/die entsprechende Politiker/in solche Aussagen nicht selbst getaetigt hat, wird er/sie trotzdem auf Aussagen anderer innerhalb dieser Partei reduziert.

Wieso wurde bisher die AfD nicht mit ihren antisozialen Plaenen konfrontiert.
Gerade vor der Wahl haette man große Chancen gehabt, hier ueber die Plattformen die Waehler aufzuklaeren.
Nein, es gab weiterhin ein stumpfes "ihr seid aber Nazis".

Will die AfD erwachsen werden und auch im Bundestag bestand haben, wird sich die AfD veraendern. Positionen werden bleiben. Sie wird nie Punkte wie die Gruenen haben wo eine bedingungslose Einwanderung moeglich sein soll.
Die AfD wird sich, so glaube ich, wenn sie sich halten will, wie die FPÖ in Oesterreich entwickeln und entwickeln muessen. Da wurden mit der Zeit auch die offensichtlichen Extremisten ausgesondert.

Aber Deutschland wird nicht untergehen, wenn die AfD heute in den Bundestag ziehen wird.


Was ich viel erschreckender finde ist, das sich kaum einer darueber aufregt das wir eine Viezebundestagpraesidentin haben, die mit "nie wieder Deutschland" Plakaten rumgelaufen ist.
Diese Dame wird von uns bezahlt, also von Deutschland.
Hier kann man einige andere Beispiele bringen, hilft aber nicht weiter.


Die AfD macht sich Aengste zu nutze. 
Diese Aengste sind durchaus diskusssionsbeduerftig. Sind sie real? Werden sie unnoetig angefeuert? Was genau passiert?
Im Grunde werden die Armen gegen die Aermsten ausgespielt.

Natuerlich mache ich mir genauso Gedanken wie es die naechsten Jahre weitergeht. Was kommt auf mich zu?
Werde ich von der Regierung tatsaechlich in meinem Interesse regiert oder werde ich eher angelogen.
Sieht man die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre, tippe ich eher auf Letzteres.
Nur was bedeutet das fuer alle Aussagen von Merkel, Schulz und Co?

Ich kann es nicht veruebeln, wenn Waehler enorm misstrauisch geworden sind. Sieht man sich die Entwicklung seit der Aera Schroeder an.
Mehrwertsteuererhoehung, Zeitarbeitsgesetze, Reallohnniveau, Finanzkriese, Griechenlandmilliarden, Gesundheitswesen, Autobahnmaut, Dieselskandal, Fluechtlingskriese (sind doch zum großen Teil keine vernuenftigen Arbeitskraefte) etc.... (sind nur ein paar Sachen die mir da so spontan einfallen).
Wieso sollt ich da noch einer Regierung glauben schenken, wenn die mir versichert, das z.b. das ganze Fluechtlingszeugs "nur" 22 Milliarden/Jahr kostet und keine weiteren Kosten auf mich zukommen?
An dieser Stelle: ich rechne stark mit irgendwelchen Erhoehungen ab 2018. Mein bisheriger Favorit sind Steigernungen der Krankenkassenbeitraege. Natuerlich nach der Wahl erst.

Ich kanns hier keinem veruebeln, wenn dieser Waehler/Waehlerin bei dieser Wahl der AfD seine Stimme gibt. 
Natuerlich muss man sich hier ueberlegen ob diese Stimme auch wirklich einer Ueberzeugung folgt, oder einfach nur Proteststimme ist. Wenn Protest, ob dieser damit richtig ausgedrueckt wird.
Auf der anderen Seite, was bringt es nicht waehlen zu gehen, oder seine Stimme einer Partei zu geben die keine Chance auf die 5% Huerde hat und so verpufft?

Dieser Post mag etwas wirr sein, ich hab einfach drauflosgeschrieben was mir gerade so durch den Kopf ging. 
Sorry dafuer.


----------



## DerLachs (24. September 2017)

Man hätte die AfD diverse Male argumentativ zerlegen können. Stattdessen hat man sich auf Twitter-Posts in Richtung "Bald sitzen wieder Nazis im Parlament" beschränkt.  

Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass das Wahlprogramm der AfD in meinen Augen zum Großteil Müll ist.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2017)

Damit wird doch kein Protest ausgedrückt. Die AfD macht in diesen Punkten nichts anders als CDU und SPD.


----------



## Verminaard (24. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Damit wird doch kein Protest ausgedrückt. Die AfD macht in diesen Punkten nichts anders als CDU und SPD.



Wenn ich mit meiner Stimme einer Partei sitze im Bundestag wegnehme und sie einer anderen Partei zukommen lasse, in diesem Fall einer, die noch nicht im Bundestag ist, ist das kein Protest?
Zeig ich damit nicht meine Unzufriedenheit mit der bisherigen Regierungsweise?

Ich bin mir sicher, das sich fast alle Wahlberechtigen kaum mit Politik befassen. Das die AfD hier auch nur an den Futtertrog will, uebersehen die Meisten.
Was ich mir gut vorstellen kann, ist das ein "diesmal nicht Merkel, nicht mit mir"-Gedanke dabei ist, wenn man ein Kreuz bei der AfD macht.

Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, will ich hier gar nicht werten.
Das muss letztendlich Jeder der so handelt, mit sich selbst und seinem Gewissen ausmachen.


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2017)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Genau! Lieber eine linksfaschistiche Partei wählen und zusehen wie die Fantasien von Orwell & Co nach und nach weiter umgesetzt werden.


Welche Partei ist da jetzt nochmal linksfaschistisch?
Es gibt da neben den etablierten so viele Klein- und Kleinstparteien, da kenne ich mich ehrlichgesagt nicht aus.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2017)

Die AfD macht aber nichts anders. Ich wechsle also nur die Farbe, aber nicht das Programm. Für Protestwähler gibt es bessere Parteien, zumindest wenn man sich mal 5 Minuten damit beschäftigt.


----------



## Verminaard (24. September 2017)

Liste diese besseren Parteien auf und wieviele davon haben eine große Chance die 5% Huerde zu schaffen?


----------



## ARCdefender (24. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Vor was genau hast du bzw. Ihr angst?



Ich habe nicht Angst vor der AFD, sondern vor den Menschen die den Müll den diese Partei von sich gibt glaubt und dann ihre Stimme gibt, vor denen habe ich Angst!
Und man sollte das nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen, auch bei Hitler hat man damals gedacht, ach was, das wird nicht so schlimm und schaun wir mal, was draus wurde dürfte Jedem bekannt sein.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. September 2017)

Protestwählen ist mMn sowieso nicht wirklich sinnvoll.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht Angst vor der AFD, sondern vor den Menschen die den Müll den diese Partei von sich gibt glaubt und dann ihre Stimme gibt, vor denen habe ich Angst!
> Und man sollte das nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen, auch bei Hitler hat man damals gedacht, ach was, das wird nicht so schlimm und schaun wir mal, was draus wurde dürfte Jedem bekannt sein.


Der hat damals aber schon davor recht deutlich gesagt, was er vor hat (siehe 1924). Hat nur leider keinen interessiert.


----------



## Verminaard (24. September 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht Angst vor der AFD, sondern vor den Menschen die den Müll den diese Partei von sich gibt glaubt und dann ihre Stimme gibt, vor denen habe ich Angst!
> Und man sollte das nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen, auch bei Hitler hat man damals gedacht, ach was, das wird nicht so schlimm und schaun wir mal, was draus wurde dürfte Jedem bekannt sein.



Dann muesstest du vor dem Islam noch mehr Angst haben.
Nein das hat man natuerlich nicht, man will ja nicht als islamophob gelten.

Extreme Ideologien sind nie gut, egal in welche Richtung sie gehen.


Die AfD beherrbergt momentan ein Sammelsurium an Menschen. 
Ich habs schon mal geschrieben, wenn sie bleiben will, muss und wird sie sich veraendern.

Glanzbeispiel sind doch die Gruenen. Hier sind noch immer einige wenige Hardliner drinnen, aber die sind im Großen und Ganzen in der Realitaet bzw. Praktikablitaet angekommen. 

Ich glaube aber nicht das die AfD auf Dauer große Erfolge feiern kann. Wenn die Waehler dahinterkommen, und das werden sie, was die AfD noch so alles vorhat, wirds wieder bergabgehen.
Aktuell koennen sie sich den Unmut Vieler an der aktuellen Regierung zu Nutze machen.

Vielleicht ist das gar nicht so schlecht, wenn die AfD hier nicht so schlecht abschneidet.
Hoffentlich begegnet man dieser Partei dann etwas anders, dann siehst nicht mehr so rosig aus, wenn sie wirklich Farbe bekennen muessen, und sich nicht in die Opferrolle fluechten koennen.
Eine starke Opposition ist fuer eine vernuenftige Regierung genauso wichtig. Vielleicht besinnt sich die SPD mal auf ihre Wurzeln und macht nicht alles um an der Macht zu bleiben.


----------



## CranberryPie (24. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber nicht das die AfD auf Dauer große Erfolge feiern kann. Wenn die Waehler dahinterkommen, und das werden sie, was die AfD noch so alles vorhat, wirds wieder bergabgehen.



AfD Funktionäre könnten sich in aller Öffentlichkeit mit Fäkalien beschmieren - dem Zuspruch tut das keinen Abbruch. Menschen wählen nicht die AfD weil sie die restriktive Familienpolitik so dufte finden. Auch nicht, weil sie Wohlhabende stärker entlasten möchte und das auf Kosten des Sozialstaates. Nein, Leute wählen die AfD, weil sie den unbegrenzten Zuzug von Wirtschaftsmigranten auf einer Skala von 1 bis 10 eher so 3 finden. Solange buchstäblich alle Parteien im deutschen Bundestag der Meinung "no nations no borders" sind bleibt die AfD als Opposition zu diesem Wahnsinn leider alternativlos.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2017)

Klar. Was schadet dir mehr: Weniger Geld im Portmonee oder das Flüchtlingsheim einen Ort weiter? Diese Angst ist eine rein irrationale.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Liste diese besseren Parteien auf und wieviele davon haben eine große Chance die 5% Huerde zu schaffen?


Wenn man immer nur die "Meine Stimme ist nichts wert"-Leier bringt, darf man immer nur 4-5 Parteien wählen. Ja, mit meiner Stimme kommt keine Partei über 5%. Mit vielen anderen stimmen jedoch schon. Bei 30% Nichtwählern würde das für weitere 5 Parteien reichen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. September 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Protestwählen ist mMn sowieso nicht wirklich sinnvoll.
> 
> 
> Der hat damals aber schon davor recht deutlich gesagt, was er vor hat (siehe 1924). Hat nur leider keinen interessiert.


Natürlich hat die das interessiert, was denkt ihr warum die SPD Hindenburg unterstützt hat?
Man hat ihn halt in den Reihen der Rechten unterschätzt.

Und die AfD entspricht dem was die DNVP früher war und nicht der NSDAP.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Protestwählen ist mMn sowieso nicht wirklich sinnvoll.



Also ist alles außer Volksparteien wählen eine Protestentscheidung?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und die AfD entspricht dem was die DNVP früher war und nicht der NSDAP.



Die hat sich aber aufgelöst und sich dann Hitlers Partei angeschlossen.
Wo ist also der Unterschied? Es ist die gleiche Ideologie mit den gleichen zielen.


----------



## chaotium (24. September 2017)

Meine kaputte Glaskugel sagt:
CDU: ca 30%
SPD: ca 20%
FDP/Linke/ Grüne: ca 10%
AFD: ca 5-7%

Darüber hinaus gibt es eine weitere Groko mit Merkel an der Spitze, an ihrer Seite mit Gabriel oder Schulz


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also ist alles außer Volksparteien wählen eine Protestentscheidung?


Nein, wenn man aus Überzeugung eine Kleinpartei wählt ist das sinnvoll. Gegen seine Überzeugung und nur aus Protest für etwas zu stimmen dagegen nicht.




> Die hat sich aber aufgelöst und sich dann Hitlers Partei angeschlossen.


Alle Parteien wurden 1933 zwangsaufgelöst und viele aus verschiedenen Parteien sind dann übergelaufen.



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Meine kaputte Glaskugel sagt:
> CDU: ca 30%
> SPD: ca 20%
> FDP/Linke/ Grüne: ca 10%
> AFD: ca 5-7%


Schätze die CDU eher bei 35-38% ein und alle 4 kleineren Parteien bei 9-10%.
Spannend wird dann, wer 3. stärkste Kraft im BT wird.


----------



## Poulton (24. September 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und die AfD entspricht dem was die DNVP früher war und nicht der NSDAP.


Sie entspricht wohl eher einer Neuauflage der Harzburger Front.


----------



## Sparanus (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die hat sich aber aufgelöst und sich dann Hitlers Partei angeschlossen.
> Wo ist also der Unterschied? Es ist die gleiche Ideologie mit den gleichen zielen.


Jede andere Partei hat sich dann aufgelöst und mehr oder weniger der NSDAP angeschlossen oder sich resigniert zurück gezogen so auch die DNVP.

Die Ideologie war nicht gleich, sowas zu behaupten ist dumm. Es gab Gemeinsamkeiten klar, aber im Endeffekt war die DNVP eine reaktionäre Partei
welche die Rückkehr zur Monarchie wollte und die NSDAP war eine Partei die etwas ganz neues wollte. Jetzt nur wegen dem Nationalismus und dem Antisemitismus zu sagen, dass das
die gleiche Ideologie ist kann man einfach nicht machen.


----------



## ARCdefender (24. September 2017)

Und nun poltert die Blind Zeitung schon los, Wahlen werden von Russischen Botnet manipuliert 
Herr lass Hirn vom Himmel fallen!


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Zum Glück kann ich Bild.de nicht sehen.


----------



## Chinaquads (24. September 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und nun poltert die Blind Zeitung schon los, Wahlen werden von Russischen Botnet manipuliert
> Herr lass Hirn vom Himmel fallen!


Naja, die FAZ schreibt das selbe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

Man sollte alleine schon deshalb AfD wählen, um den Altparteien endlich zu zeigen dass es so nicht weiter gehen kann und darf. Ebenso nervt mich diese Medienhetze gegen die AfD, vorallem in den letzten Tagen und heute haben die ja alles gegeben. Auch die massive Zensur in deren Foren und auf facebook stört mich, wenn man mal Kritisch über diese Regierung schreibt. Hat der Heiko Maas toll eingeführt... Zensur heißt in Deutschland halt eben "Hausrecht" oder "Netiquette". Dass die es damit nur schlimmer machen, merken die anscheinend garnicht...

Es ist schon traurig wie Meinungsfreiheit und Rechtsstaat abgebaut wurden. Im NSU-Geheimdienstmord-Skandal mit knapp 15 Toten wird bis heute vertuscht und gemauert, auch von den Automanagern wurde noch nichtmal jemand angeklagt, geschweige denn eine Strafe o.ä. auferlegt. 

Und da die AfD sowieso nur die Opposition stellen wird und nicht die Regierung, braucht auch niemand ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben.

Genau das ist nunmal der Sinn einer Demokratie, dass sich in Zeiten wie diesen was ändern kann. Den ÖR-Medien geht natürlich die Muffe, da die AfD die GEZ abschaffen will. Kein Wunder dass die nicht neutral berichten.

Ich kann mir eh kaum Vorstellen, dass diese Wahlen rechtmäßig sind... schon bei der NRW-Landtagswahl hat man ja gesehen, dass ausversehen AfD-Stimmen "vergessen" wurden und man erst auf Neuauszählung klagen musste. Die Bonzen auf ihren Posten überlassen sowas nunmal sicher nicht dem Zufall.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Tja, offenbar ist schon ein Wort, bei dem man davon ausgehen kann, dass das so ist. Sonst hätte man scheinbar genommen.
Aber letztendlich spekulieren die sowieso alle nur.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Man sollte alleine schon deshalb AfD wählen, um den Altparteien endlich zu zeigen dass es so nicht weiter gehen kann und darf.



Da gibt es aber weitaus bessere Parteien. Schau dir mal deren Wahlprogramm an. Das kann man als gesunder Mensch nur schwer befürworten, es sei denn, man hat seine Familie wie vor 100 Jahren, ist Großverdiener, weder schwul noch lesbisch/bi/regenbogen und scheißt auf Menschenrechte.


----------



## ARCdefender (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zum Glück kann ich Bild.de nicht sehen.


Habt gerade auf Spot gesehen, Blöd hab ich nicht, will ich nicht und geht auch dank Ghostery nicht 



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Naja, die FAZ schreibt das selbe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die haben das wohl von der Bild, die haben damit angefangen.
Aber FAZ, nun es sei an einen Spruch aus "Die Anstalt vom 19.09" erinnert werden:  Wie kommt den meine Meinung in die FAZ?  Na wenn Sie die Richtige haben, steht Die da schon drin"


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Man sollte alleine schon deshalb AfD wählen, um den Altparteien endlich zu zeigen dass es so nicht weiter gehen kann und darf.



Dafür kann ich auch den Sonneborn mit seiner Partei wählen oder die Piraten.
Da muss ich keine Spacken wählen, die auf kosten der Steuerzahler nur den Bundestag blockieren.


----------



## chaotium (24. September 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Meine kaputte Glaskugel sagt:
> CDU: ca 30%
> SPD: ca 20%
> FDP/Linke/ Grüne: ca 10%
> ...



Ich lag fast richtig


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Die SPD will in die Opposition gehen. Die Grünen haben kein Bock auf Jamaica.
Was dann?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2017)

Geht doch nur Groko.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber weitaus bessere Parteien. Schau dir mal deren Wahlprogramm an. .



Ich finde deren Wahlprogramm auch schlecht und rückständisch. Das sehen wohl auch viele ihrer Wähler so. Bei einer Protestwahl ist das aber nunmal schnuppe - wie schon gesagt kommen sie ja eh nicht in die Regierung. 

Man kann aber nunmal nur ein Zeichen setzen, wenn man sich verbündet und eine Partei wählt. Es bringt nichts wenn die einen aus Protest Die Partei wählen, die anderen die Tierschutzpartei, wieder andere die Pazifisten oder was weiss ich. Die scheitern doch eh alle an der 5% Hürde, damit würde man die großen Parteien nur noch stärker machen in Relation.

@ Threshold: Wenn Flinten-Uschi 2 sinnlose Panzer weniger bestellt, hat man die Kosten für die AfD im Bundestag in den 4 Jahren sicher schon wieder heraus. Das ist kein Argument für mich.


----------



## ARCdefender (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die SPD will in die Opposition gehen.



Erst mal abwarten ob Sie das wirklich durchziehen. Wenn ja  
Das wird dieser Partei gut tun.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> @ Threshold: Wenn Flinten-Uschi 2 sinnlose Panzer weniger bestellt, hat man die Kosten für die AfD im Bundestag in den 4 Jahren sicher schon wieder heraus. Das ist kein Argument für mich.



Wenn Amazon hier endlich mal Steuern zahlen würde, hätte man die Sporthalle in meinem Dorf schon längst renovieren können.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Erst mal abwarten ob Sie das wirklich durchziehen. Wenn ja
> Das wird dieser Partei gut tun.



Die einzige Chance von Schulz am Ruder zu bleiben.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

Wieder eine Groko wo man sich nur streitet und gegenseitig die Schuld zuschiebt, was in den Wahlkampf-Sendungen schon nervig und peinlich war, und die Leute haben noch mehr die Schnauze voll von der Politik.

@ Threshold: Dann muss die Regierung eben die Steuergesetze anpassen. Wieder ein Punkt, dass sich endlich was ändern muss. Das findet wohl jeder Bürger eine Schweinerei, dass die Großkonzerne hier massig Geld verdienen, aber es hier nicht versteuern müssen. Schuld ist aber die Politik und nicht die Konzerne.


----------



## chaotium (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die SPD will in die Opposition gehen. Die Grünen haben kein Bock auf Jamaica.
> Was dann?



Dachte ich mir auch, im schlimmsten Fall Neuwahlen, worauf ich jetzt schon hoffe


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Katastrophe. Es gibt wieder Nazis im Bundestag und die FDP ist viel zu stark. Es wird weiter immer mieser für den "kleinen Mann", wenn man jetzt auch noch von rechtsaußen auf die Fresse bekommt.

Dass die SPD in die Opposition will ist schon mal gut, ich hoffe zum einen, dass die das durchziehen und zum anderen, dass die Grünen Rückgrat zeigen und nicht Merkelzäpfchen spielen.
Ich hoffe nur, die FDP zerlegt sich mit ihrer Hotelier-Politik wieder selbst und die Nazis, Rassisten und Rechtspopulisten zeigen ganz schnell, dass sie im Bundestag nichts verloren haben.


Alles in allem ziemlich traurig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Haha, die SPD ist näher an der AfD, als an der CDU.

Dieses Wahlergebniss ist nichs anderes, als eine schallende Ohrfeige für die Regierung.

Schöne Sache.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

Vorraussichtlich 10,5% für die FDP, da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schüteln... 

Schön finde ich allerdings das die CSU in Bayern von 47% auf 38% gefallen ist. ^^


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

Die SPD oder die Grünen werden sich schon zu Merkels Helfer machen lassen. 

Wer die Merkel-Regierung unterstützt, dem ist einfach nicht mehr zu helfen. Versagen auf ganzer Linie.

Die CDU regiert ja auch nur, weil die ganzen Alten Leute die wählen. Aus Prinzip. Schon ihr ganzes Leben lang. Nicht der Sinn einer Demokratie.


----------



## chaotium (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dieses Wahlergebniss ist nichs anderes, als eine schallende Ohrfeige für die Regierung.



Wo ist das eine Ohrfeige, für Merkel nur eine bestätigung das Sie in den letzten 12 Jahren alles richtig gemacht hat.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. September 2017)

Na toll Thema Pflege wird sich nicht viel ändern


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Wieder eine Groko wo man sich nur streitet und gegenseitig die Schuld zuschiebt, was in den Wahlkampf-Sendungen schon nervig und peinlich war, und die Leute haben noch mehr die Schnauze voll von der Politik.



Die SPD will ja in die Opposition gehen.



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> @ Threshold: Dann muss die Regierung eben die Steuergesetze anpassen. Wieder ein Punkt, dass sich endlich was ändern muss. Das findet wohl jeder Bürger eine Schweinerei, dass die Großkonzerne hier massig Geld verdienen, aber es hier nicht versteuern müssen. Schuld ist aber die Politik und nicht die Konzerne.



Ja, wird seit Jahren gefordert. Seit Jahren fordert man auch, dass was gegen das Artensterben gemacht wird. Und dass wir keine Kohle mehr verfeuern.
Nur will die Afd das alles nicht.
Wer also soll das machen? Die CDU? Etwa die FDP?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Katastrophe. Es gibt wieder Nazis im Bundestag und die FDP ist viel zu stark. Es wird weiter immer mieser für den "kleinen Mann", wenn man jetzt auch noch von rechtsaußen auf die Fresse bekommt.



Ja, der Lindler wird mal wieder Klientelpolitik machen und die grünen werden sich ständig streiten, weil Kretschmann was andere will als die linke Basis.
Am Ende wird es so kommen, dass die Union die beiden kleinen Parteien auffressen wird. 2021 wird die FDP wieder aus dem Bundestag fliegen und sie werden die Grünen mitnehmen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Dass die SPD in die Opposition will ist schon mal gut, ich hoffe zum einen, dass die das durchziehen und zum anderen, dass die Grünen Rückgrat zeigen und nicht Merkelzäpfchen spielen.
> Ich hoffe nur, die FDP zerlegt sich mit ihrer Hotelier-Politik wieder selbst und die Nazis, Rassisten und Rechtspopulisten zeigen ganz schnell, dass sie im Bundestag nichts verloren haben.



Das könnte der Vorteil der SPD sein, wenn sie sich wieder neu positionieren kann. Wenn endlich mal neue Köpfe kommen.
Ich will in 4 Jahren weder den Schulz, noch den Gabriel oder die Nahles wieder sehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wo ist das eine Ohrfeige, für Merkel nur eine bestätigung das Sie in den letzten 12 Jahren alles richtig gemacht hat.



Was soll es sonst sein? Die Regierungsparteien haben massiv verloren und es ist eine neue Partei entstanden, die nach 4 Jahren bereits drittstärkste Kraft ist.

Hätte Merkel alles richtig gemacht, würde das ERgebniss ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> für Merkel nur eine bestätigung das Sie in den letzten 12 Jahren alles richtig gemacht hat.



Nein, da nur jeder dritte Bürger ihre Ansichten unterstützt. Rechnet man noch die ganzen Omas und Opas raus, die CDU nur aus Prinzip wählen, wären es noch deutlich weniger.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. September 2017)

AFD ca.13% ??
Viel zu viel!
@Threshold:Wenn eine Partei ein ziemlich abweichendes Parteiprogramm der gemäßigten, hat und viele sie wählen"weil die mal einen Denkzettel brauchen"(ein A.-Kollege),kann man sie wohl als eine Protestwahl-Partei bezeichnen.


Ich habe Angst das Deutschland noch unmenschlicher wird,dann auch noch von Staatswegen^^.
Auf schwächere wird keine rücksicht mehr genommen.
Bald ist dein leben roboterhaft auf effizienz getrimmt.


----------



## bofferbrauer (24. September 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Ja gut ich glaub auch nicht das ein Großteil der AFD Wähler sich jemals mit deren Wahlprogramm befasst hat. Das einzige was da hängen geblieben ist ist "sie sind gegen Flüchtlinge".



Kann man das komplette Wahlprogramm irgendwo online lesen? Als Luxemburger bin ich in diese Wahl ja nicht direkt impliziert und hatte mich daher nicht tiefer damit befasst, doch mein interesse ist nun geweckt um zu sehen, was die alles da wirklich tun wollen.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vorraussichtlich 10,5% für die FDP, da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schüteln...



Ja, die Leute haben einfach kein Langzeitgedächnis. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schön finde ich allerdings das die CSU in Bayern von 47% auf 38% gefallen ist. ^^



Ich hoffe ja, dass die CSU bei der nächsten Wahl in Bayern mal so richtig eins in die Fresse kriegt.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (24. September 2017)

Wow. Einerseits beeindruckend, andererseits ziemlich bedenklich.

Das die AfD diesmal reinkommt, war ja zu erwarten. Aber gleich ~13%?
Und das die CSU in Bayern dermaßen abstürzt, hätte ich auch nicht erwartet - eben weil Seehofer und Co gegen Merkels Politik opponiert haben.

Da wird nun einiges zum Analysieren und Diskutieren sein...



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, die Leute haben einfach kein Langzeitgedächnis.



Kein Brüderle, kein Rösler - nur Lindner. Lindner. Lindner Porträts - sonst nichts. Auch keine Armen-/Arbeitnehmerfeindlichen Beiträge (zumindest öffentlich). Das hat wohl den Ausschlag zum Wiedereinzug gegeben.



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir auch, im schlimmsten Fall Neuwahlen, worauf ich jetzt schon hoffe



Minderheitsregierung. Da müsste Merkel endlich mal wirklich Politik machen, für ihre Ziele werben und überzeugen um Mehrheiten für Beschlüsse zu bekommen - und nicht nur Stumpf durchregieren.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

Und wer will jetzt die Regierung stellen, wenn die SPD Wort hält und sich wirklich nicht zu Merkels Depp machen will?

Würde sagen alle Parteien tun sich zusammen - AUSSER DIE CDU


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wo ist das eine Ohrfeige, für Merkel nur eine bestätigung das Sie in den letzten 12 Jahren alles richtig gemacht hat.



Würde ich nicht so sehen. vorraussichtlich gerade einmal 33% Wahlergebnis für die CDU / CSU ist nun auch keine Glanzleistung für die Partei und ehr eine Abwatsche für die beiden Parteien.
Immerhin von 41% 2013 auf 33% 2016, das schon ein heftiger Verlust.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Kann man das komplette Wahlprogramm irgendwo online lesen? Als Luxemburger bin ich in diese Wahl ja nicht direkt impliziert und hatte mich daher nicht tiefer damit befasst, doch mein interesse ist nun geweckt um zu sehen, was die alles da wirklich tun wollen.



Schau mal hier rein.
Wahlprogramm der AfD - Bundestagswahl 2017


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, der Lindler wird mal wieder Klientelpolitik machen und die grünen werden sich ständig streiten, weil Kretschmann was andere will als die linke Basis.
> Am Ende wird es so kommen, dass die Union die beiden kleinen Parteien auffressen wird. 2021 wird die FDP wieder aus dem Bundestag fliegen und sie werden die Grünen mitnehmen.




Wenn sich denn die Grünen auf Jamaika einlassen.
Ich glaube zwar schon, aber ich hoffe nicht. Aber irgendwann MÜSSEN die anderen Parteien doch merken, dass jegliche Kritik an den jeweiligen Regierungen meist nicht Merkel, sondern nur den Koalitionspartner traf...




Threshold schrieb:


> Das könnte der Vorteil der SPD sein, wenn sie sich wieder neu positionieren kann. Wenn endlich mal neue Köpfe kommen.
> Ich will in 4 Jahren weder den Schulz, noch den Gabriel oder die Nahles wieder sehen.




Und jetzt hört man direkt wieder Nahles. Die wollen auch nicht lernen.
Dann doch fast lieber Gabriel... der hat zuletzt als Außenminister immerhin die beste Figur eines SPD-Politikers seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten gemacht.

Die nächsten Tage werden spannend. Immerhin stellt man sich geschlossen gegen die Faschos.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. September 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wo ist das eine Ohrfeige, für Merkel nur eine bestätigung das Sie in den letzten 12 Jahren alles richtig gemacht hat.



Wer nix macht macht nix verkehrt. 

Wie sollen die Ergebnisse denn noch aussehen bis auch der letzte bemerkt hat dass die Deutschen die aktuelle Politik ********************* finden? Müssen die Zahlen der CDU und SPD zuerst auf 15% fallen bis man es sich nicht mehr schönredet und "gewonnen" hat und den "klaren Regierungsauftrag" sieht? Oder wollen wir warten bis die AFD 30% hat?

Ich meine bei rund 32% CDU-Stimmen und rund 70% Wahlbeteiligung haben rund 22% der Deutschen für Mutti Merkel gestimmt. Das ist jeder Fünfte (!) auf der Straße. Oder anders gesagt fast 80% möchten Mutti NICHT.
Und dann stehen die da und reden vom klaren Regierungsauftrag und dem Wahlsieg für Merkel.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

Alleine wegen dem NSU-Geheimdienstmordskandal, dem massiven Grundgesetzbruches durch die NSA, den Dieselbetrug und die völlig fehlenden Konsequenzen darf diese Regierung einfach nicht mehr weiter regieren. Alles andere wäre eine Schande für dieses Land, das sich so gerne als funktionierenden Rechtsstaat vermarktet. Meine Meinung.

Wenn sich nicht endlich was ändert, wird die AfD in Zukunft nur noch stärker werden!


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Wenn man bei FB, Twitter und anderen sozialen Medien rumliest, ist das Geheule der politischen Linken grandios.

Nach Brexit und Trumps Wahl darf man sich zum dritten Mal sich köstlich amüsieren.

Herrlich 

Und sie haben immer noch nichts kapiert, es wird also weitergehen


----------



## Tengri86 (24. September 2017)

Denkt mal an uns
 die armen kranken und Altenpflegern.. und die heimbewohnern.

Da wird sich nichts mehr viel ändern 

Kann ich arbeiten wie Roboter


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Traurig, sich über Nazis im Bundestag zu freuen, nur weil "Linke" (wie z.B. FDP und Union) das Wahlergebnis bekackt finden.

Aber gut, wie man so krass gegen seine eigenen Interessen wählen kann werde ich sowieso nicht verstehen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

Troll doch mit deiner ständigen Nazi-Keule woanders rum. Kannst dich bei Merkel bedanken, durch ihre Spaltung hat sie die AfD erst ermöglicht.

In der AfD sind mehr Akademiker als in irgendeiner anderen Partei.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Alles was einem nicht gefällt, Nazi zu nennen, hat schon bei allen Landtagswahlen nicht funktioniert. Auch nicht bei Brexit und Trump. 

Warum will man das nicht kapieren? ABer hey, gerne so weitermachen


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

Schaue gerade Schulz erste Worte zur Hochrechnung auf Phönix und ich frage mich ehrlich von welcher Sozialdemokratie er da nur redet und welches Bolwerk (die SPD meint er) da noch bei 20% Wahlergebnis meinen könnte.
Die SPD hat momentan ehr was von einer vor sich hinfaulenden Holzpalisade als von einem unüberwindbaren Bolwerk aus soldien Stein. 

Übrigens schließt er gerade auch kategorisch eine große Koalition der SPD mit der CDU / CSU aus.
Heißt außer CDU / FDP / Grüne gibt es aktuell keine Möglichkeit für eine Mehrheitsregierung, außer die CDU / CSU überdenkt ihre Äußerung und koaliert doch mit der AfD...


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Die Sozialdemokratie ist ja nicht nur in Deutchland gescheitert, sondern auch in den anderen europäischen Ländern. 

Wenn man ständig Politik gegen die eigenen Wählerschaft macht, muss man sich nicht wundern. Da ist die FDP ehrlicher. Die macht Klientelpolitik und es würde ihr im Traum nicht einfallen, gegen ihre Klientel Politik zu machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man ständig Politik gegen die eigenen Wählerschaft macht, muss man sich nicht wundern. Da ist die FDP ehrlicher. Die macht Klientelpolitik und würde nie im Traum daran denken, gegen ihre Klientel Politik zu machen.



Die FDP ist genauso ehrlich wie die anderen und ohne Lindner hätten sie auch nie so ein Wahlergebnis hingelegt. Der ganze FDP-Wahlkampf war ja faktisch nur eine one man show.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Troll doch mit deiner Nazi-Keule woanders rum. Kannst dich bei Merkel bedanken, durch ihre Spaltung hat sie die AfD erst ermöglicht.




Ich trolle nicht, es ist einfach Tatsache, dass es in der AfD auch Nazis gibt. Natürlich gibt es mehr "einfache" rassistische Rechtspopulisten und neoliberale Nachobenverteiler, aber wer die Partei ein ganz klein wenig im Wahlkampf verfolgt hat hat klar gesehen, dass es auch Stimmen von noch weiter rechts gab.

Meine Fresse, der Lindner ist schon ein ekelhafter Wicht... wenn die FDP von sich selbst als liberaler Partei faselt ist das schon traurig.


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Sozialdemokratie ist ja nicht nur in Deutchland gescheitert, sondern auch in den anderen europäischen Ländern.
> 
> Wenn man ständig Politik gegen die eigenen Wählerschaft macht, muss man sich nicht wundern. Da ist die FDP ehrlicher. Die macht Klientelpolitik und es würde ihr im Traum nicht einfallen, gegen ihre Klientel Politik zu machen.


Guter Witz. Die FDP wiederholt andauernd, sie habe sich geändert


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich trolle nicht, es ist einfach Tatsache, dass es in der AfD auch Nazis gibt.



Natürlich gibts die. Nur haben es sich die etablierten Parteien sowie die Medienanstalten viel zu einfach gemacht wenn sie die Afd einfach immer nur pauschal als Nazis hinstellen. Der elende Stigmatisierungsversuch ist offenbar gescheitert.

Jetzt MÜSSEN sie sich ernsthaft mit denen auseinandersetzen ohne einfach nur dumme Nazis zu brüllen. Die Chance das vorher zu machen und die 13% zu vermeiden hat ja niemand wahrnehmen wollen.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wenn sich denn die Grünen auf Jamaika einlassen.
> Ich glaube zwar schon, aber ich hoffe nicht. Aber irgendwann MÜSSEN die anderen Parteien doch merken, dass jegliche Kritik an den jeweiligen Regierungen meist nicht Merkel, sondern nur den Koalitionspartner traf...



Na ja, wenn sie das nicht machen, gibt es keine funktionierende Koalition.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und jetzt hört man direkt wieder Nahles. Die wollen auch nicht lernen.
> Dann doch fast lieber Gabriel... der hat zuletzt als Außenminister immerhin die beste Figur eines SPD-Politikers seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten gemacht.
> 
> Die nächsten Tage werden spannend. Immerhin stellt man sich geschlossen gegen die Faschos.



Na ja, als Außenminister kannst du nichts falsch machen. Du fährst irgendwo hin, laberst deinen Kram und fährst nach Hause.
Jeder Schimpanse kann das.
OK, Was der Westerwelle da gemacht hat, weiß ich nicht. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schaue gerade Schulz erste Worte zur Hochrechnung auf Phönix und ich frage mich ehrlich von welcher Sozialdemokratie er da nur redet und welches Bolwerk (die SPD meint er) da noch bei 20% Wahlergebnis meinen könnte.
> Die SPD hat momentan ehr was von einer vor sich hinfaulenden Holzpalisade als von einem unüberwindbaren Bolwerk aus soldien Stein.
> 
> Übrigens schließt er gerade auch kategorisch eine große Koalition der SPD mit der CDU / CSU aus.
> Heißt außer CDU / FDP / Grüne gibt es aktuell keine Möglichkeit für eine Mehrheitsregierung, außer die CDU / CSU überdenkt ihre Äußerung und koaliert doch mit der AfD...



Der Schulz hat schwer gelacht und fand alles super.
Dass er der SPD Chef mit den geringsten Stimmen ist, scheint ihn dabei nicht zu stören.
Ich fordere ja seinen Kopf.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> dass es in der AfD auch Nazis gibt.



Jetzt schreibst du "auch". Vorher hast du pauschal alle AfDler als Nazis verunglimpft, was sicher nicht der Fall ist. Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso die AfD solche Deppen wie Höcke nicht rauswirft, aber alle sind definitv keine Nazis, wohl eher eine Minderheit!

Die AfD muss man argumentativ kontern - und nicht mit Beleidigungen und Zensur, wie es geschehen ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Und wenn man bei der FDP ins Wahlprogramm guckt, macht sie Politik für die Reichen. Das ist immerhin konsequent.

Das sie hier im Forum (wenn man diesen Thread und andere verfolgt) damit keine Freunde findet, ist mir klar, aber nicht jeder schrammt an der Armutsgrenze.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, der Lindner ist schon ein ekelhafter Wicht... wenn die FDP von sich selbst als liberaler Partei faselt ist das schon traurig.



Ich mag den auch nicht.
Aber mir gefällt auch keiner von der FDP. 
Man kann die Partei auch entsorgen, würde mich nicht stören.
Die paar Neoliberalen kommen bei den Grünen unter. Die anderen nimmt die Afd auf.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

Christian Lindner war der einzige der in den Talkshows etc. eine souveräne Leistung abgegeben hat - und sich nicht zum stumpfen AfD-Bashing hinreissen lassen!

Er bliebt stets sachlich und faktenbemüht.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Christian Lindner war der einzige der in den Talkshows etc. eine souveräne Leistung abgegeben hat - und sich nicht zum stumpfen AfD-Bashing hinreissen lassen!



Ja, weil er den gleichen Kram gelabert hat wie die Afd.
Deswegen ist das ja auch eine Ratte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. September 2017)

Habt ihr euch sowas angeschaut? Ernsthaft?
Ich kann das Politikergelaber seit Jahren nicht mehr hören.

Wenn Wahl ist ziehe ich mir die Wahlprogramme der Parteien rein (ehrlich jetzt!) und machs Kreuz da wos zu mir am besten passt. Wessen Gesicht dahintersteht ist mir völlig egal.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (24. September 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich meine bei rund 32% CDU-Stimmen und rund 70% Wahlbeteiligung haben rund 22% der Deutschen für Mutti Merkel gestimmt. Das ist jeder Fünfte (!) auf der Straße. Oder anders gesagt fast 80% möchten Mutti NICHT.
> Und dann stehen die da und reden vom klaren Regierungsauftrag und dem Wahlsieg für Merkel.



Das denke ich mir auch immer, wenn ich nach Wahlen die Nichtwähler in die 100% dazurechne. Aber leider zählen Nichtwähler oder ungültige Stimmen nicht.

Ich frage mich schon welche Parteien als nächstes mit der CDU regieren und dabei 'vernichtet' werden. 
Grün/Gelb?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, weil er den gleichen Kram gelabert hat wie die Afd.
> Deswegen ist das ja auch eine Ratte.



Tja und offensichtlich ist es das, was die Leute hören wollen. Die Wahlsieger heißen ja auch AfD und FDP.


----------



## Chinaquads (24. September 2017)

Die SPD / Hr. Schulz schließt eine Groko aus, da wird wohl was auf uns zukommen.

Immer noch besser, als wenn die AFD die Opossition anführt...

So oder so, ein fatales Ergebnis für die Großen Parteien, am schlimmsten sind die über 13%, die die AFD gewählt haben. Soviele Holzköpfe können doch garnicht hier rumlaufen. Wäre ja jeder 8te. Traurig.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich gibts die. Nur haben es sich die etablierten Parteien sowie die Medienanstalten viel zu einfach gemacht wenn sie die Afd einfach immer nur pauschal als Nazis hinstellen. Der elende Stigmatisierungsversuch ist offenbar gescheitert.



Wie schon in den 90er Jahren bei der PDS.
Man lernt es einfach nicht.

Wie ich schon vor einigen Tagen gesagt habe, durch hole Worte und leere Phrasen hält man keine Wähler.
Taten und Ergebnisse für eine Mehrheit der Menschen, nicht nur für ein kleines Klientel, braucht es und die fehlen schon seit Jahren.

Das Ergebnis davon sieht man bei dieser Bundestagswahl wieder einmal.

AfD 13%, SPD mit 20% auf dem schlechtesten Ergebnis in ihrer politischen Geschichte, CDU / CSU massiv (8% gegenüber 2013) verloren und auf dem zweitschlechtesten Ergebnis in ihrer Geschichte (32,7% war glaube bisher das schlechteste).

Naja, trotzdem wird sich nichts wesentlich ändern, armes Deutschland...


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch sowas angeschaut? Ernsthaft?
> Ich kann das Politikergelaber seit Jahren nicht mehr hören.
> 
> Wenn Wahl ist ziehe ich mir die Wahlprogramme der Parteien rein (ehrlich jetzt!) und machs Kreuz da wos zu mir am besten passt. Wessen Gesicht dahintersteht ist mir völlig egal.



Ja, ich hab mir den ganzen Kram reingezogen, was so lief.
Und überall, wo der Lindner war, hat er im Prinzip die forderungen der Afd zitiert.
Echt schlimm, wenn man so Wahlkampf macht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab mir den ganzen Kram reingezogen, was so lief.
> Und überall, wo der Lindner war, hat er im Prinzip die forderungen der Afd zitiert.
> Echt schlimm, wenn man so Wahlkampf macht.



Und damit war er wohl sehr erfolgreich. Und die AfD ja auch. Scheinbar ist es das, was die Leute wollen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Soviele Holzköpfe können doch garnicht hier rumlaufen. Traurig.



Ich sehe als Holzköpfe eher die CDU-Wähler. Wer ernsthaft sagt: Weiter so, der hat einfach nicht verfolgt, was in unserem Land teilweise für eine Kacke abgeht.

Aber von den über 60 jährigen die laut der Statistik vorhin die CDU gewählt haben, kann man auch nichts anderes erwarten.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich gibts die. Nur haben es sich die etablierten Parteien sowie die Medienanstalten viel zu einfach gemacht wenn sie die Afd einfach immer nur pauschal als Nazis hinstellen. Der elende Stigmatisierungsversuch ist offenbar gescheitert.




Naja, so pauschal war das nie. Meistens ist, auch wieder heute Abend, von Rechtspopulisten oder so die Rede.




BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Jetzt schreibst du "auch". Vorher hast du pauschal alle AfDler als Nazis verunglimpft, was sicher nicht der Fall ist.




Schwachsinn. Ich habe geschrieben, dass es jetzt wieder Nazis im Bundestag gibt. Und das impliziert nur, dass es in einer der Parteien unter anderem auch Nazis gibt. Natürlich meine ich damit die AfD, aber nicht alle dieser Schwachmaten. Dass man sich rechtsaußen dann weinend in die Ecke kauert ist ja mittlerweile leider üblich... in Selbstmitleid sind die Rechten ja führend. Und selbst wenn: die armen Rechtspopulisten, werden die doch einfach mit den Nazis in eine Schublade gesteckt, mit denen sie Seite an Seite Wahlkampf machen und frauen-, minderheiten- und nichtreichenfeindliche Politik machen wollen! Die Welt ist echt ungerecht!


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es das, was die Leute wollen.



Ich glaube es sind sehr viele dabei (einschließlich mir, auch wenn ich die afd nicht gewählt habe), die überhaupt mal was anderes wollen als Stillstand.
Ich hab jedenfalls das Gefühl dass die deutsche Regierung seit nem Jahrzehnt im Koma liegt.

Egal was kam, Flüchtlinge, Dreck ausm Auspuff, Neuland, egal was - es dauerte immer viele Monate und am Ende passierte... nix.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn: die armen Rechtspopulisten, werden die doch einfach mit den Nazis in eine Schublade gesteckt, mit denen sie Seite an Seite Wahlkampf machen und frauen-, minderheiten- und nichtreichenfeindliche Politik machen wollen! Die Welt ist echt ungerecht!



Komisch, wenn es gegen die AfD geht, sind alles "aufrechte" Kämpfer für Frauen und Minderheiten. Nur beim Islam (der für Frauen und Minderheiten viel schlimmer ist, siehe die islamische Welt jeden Tag), da findet sich kein Kämpfer gegen Frauen- und Minderheitenfeindlichkeit.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Schwachsinn. Ich habe geschrieben, dass es jetzt wieder Nazis im Bundestag gibt. Und das impliziert nur, dass es in einer der Parteien unter anderem auch Nazis gibt. Natürlich meine ich damit die AfD, aber nicht alle dieser Schwachmaten. Dass man sich rechtsaußen dann weinend in die Ecke kauert ist ja mittlerweile leider üblich... in Selbstmitleid sind die Rechten ja führend. Und selbst wenn: die armen Rechtspopulisten, werden die doch einfach mit den Nazis in eine Schublade gesteckt, mit denen sie Seite an Seite Wahlkampf machen und frauen-, minderheiten- und nichtreichenfeindliche Politik machen wollen! Die Welt ist echt ungerecht!



Die gabs auch schon vor der AfD im Bundestag, firmierten damals aber noch unter dem Banner von CDU / CSU und keinen hat es gestört.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und damit war er wohl sehr erfolgreich. Und die AfD ja auch. Scheinbar ist es das, was die Leute wollen.



Dann  wollen also die Menschen

 ...wen Die  Oma mehr Zeit von einem Pfleger haben will..erstmal dafür extra  zahlen soll


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

Man kann von der AfD halten was man will, aber Gauland ist der chilligste und ruhigste Sprecher überhaupt. Lässt sich auch von den dümmsten Journalisten-Fragen nicht aus der Ruhe bringen


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

Wenn die SPD aus der Regierung weg ist, ist ja auch Zensurminister Heiko Maas weg? Na wenigstens das!

Nur Dobrindt ist noch eine Schande.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich glaube es sind sehr viele dabei (einschließlich mir, auch wenn ich die afd nicht gewählt habe), die überhaupt mal was anderes wollen als Stillstand.
> Ich hab jedenfalls das Gefühl dass die deutsche Regierung seit nem Jahrzehnt im Koma liegt.
> 
> Egal was kam, Flüchtlinge, Dreck ausm Auspuff, Neuland, egal was - es dauerte immer viele Monate und am Ende passierte... nix.



Und was soll sich ändern?
Die FDP war vor der SPD Koalitionspartner und was dabei raus kam, wissen wir alle.
Und die Grünen haben mit Schröder Hartz 4 gemacht und die Hedge Fonds ins Land geholt.
Dazu kommt, dass heute Leute wie Özdemir und Kretschmann das Sagen haben und was die wollen kann man gut an den Aussagen von Kretschmann sehen -- Ich fahre Dailmer S Klasse, ich kann doch nicht im Fiat kommen. 



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Man kann von der AfD halten was man will, aber Gauland ist der chilligste und ruhigste Sprecher überhaupt. Lässt sich auch von den dümmsten Journalisten-Fragen nicht aus der Ruhe bringen



Gauland ist Rassist. Das war er schon, als er noch bei der CDU war.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. September 2017)

Natürlich ändert sich nichts (wenn Wahlen was Wesentliches ändern könnten wären sie verboten), aber zumindest ist deutlich erkennbar dass die Leute es so wies aktuell läuft nicht so toll finden.^^


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Minderheitsregierung. Da müsste Merkel endlich mal wirklich Politik machen, für ihre Ziele werben und überzeugen um Mehrheiten für Beschlüsse zu bekommen - und nicht nur Stumpf durchregieren.



Ja, müsste sie, aber sie wird den Grünen die Posten geben, die die haben wollen und dann wird das was mit Jamaica.
Denn es geht ja sowieso nur um Posten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Und was auch sehr schön ist (gerade bei N24 gehört), sogar die Wahlbeteiligung ist gestiegen.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, wenn es gegen die AfD geht, sind alles "aufrechte" Kämpfer für Frauen und Minderheiten. Nur beim Islam (der für Frauen und Minderheiten viel schlimmer ist, siehe die islamische Welt jeden Tag), da findet sich kein Kämpfer gegen Frauen- und Minderheitenfeindlichkeit.




Die "islamische Welt" ist noch weit heterogener, als das, was die AfD-Verteidiger hier über die Rechten schreiben. Also bitte nicht die "islamische Welt" generalisieren und gleichzeitig weinen, wenn  man schreibt, dass es in der AfD Nazis gibt.

Ansonsten spricht nichts dagegen, überall Frauen- und Minderheitenfeinde zu kritisieren. Ob AfD, CSU, Republikaner, Islam, katholische Kirche... nur weil man die AfD kritisiert muss man ja nicht automatisch alles, was NICHT AfD ist toll finden.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die gabs auch schon vor der AfD im Bundestag, firmierten damals aber noch unter dem Banner von CDU / CSU und keinen hat es gestört.




Ja, leider ist man hierzulande generell nach rechts zu offen, nicht erst seit dem massiven Rechtsruck der letzten Jahre. Ist wohl so ein Reflex... läuft was nicht gut rückt man in Deutschland stramm nach rechts.
Wobei das ja dieses mal kein rein deutsches Problem ist. Was es noch trauriger macht.


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2017)

Na supi, jetzt haben wir dann die FDP wieder in der Regierung oder was? Oh Mann.....

Wenigstens hat die CSU - für ihre Verhältnisse - ordentlich Federn gelassen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

Am schlimmsten sind wirklich die Merkel-Klatscher mit ihren "Angie"-Schildern... da ist fremdschämen angesagt.

Wenigstens hat die SPD die Eier die GroKo zu beenden - das gebührt Respekt.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Na supi, jetzt haben wir dann die FDP wieder in der Regierung oder was?



Ja, ist doch herrlich. Bedeutet dann, dass die FDP in 4 Jahren wieder aus dem Bundestag fliegt. 



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten sind wirklich die Merkel-Klatscher mit ihren "Angie"-Schildern... da ist fremdschämen angesagt.
> 
> Wenigstens hat die SPD die Eier die GroKo zu beenden - das gebührt Respekt.



Merkel wäre ja auch blöd, wenn sie die große Koalition von sich aus beendet.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Man kann von der AfD halten was man will, aber Gauland ist der chilligste und ruhigste Sprecher überhaupt. Lässt sich auch von den dümmsten Journalisten-Fragen nicht aus der Ruhe bringen




Man kann von der NSDAP halten was man will, aber Goebbels ist der begabteste und emotionalste Redner überhaupt.
Form bringt nichts, wenn der Inhalt rassistische Kacke ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Zum Abschneiden der AfD hat die Anstalt schon vor knapp einem Jahr eine gute Analyse gemacht:

Die Anstalt - 6. Dezember 2016

Einfach mal ab Minute 27:30 Uhr gucken.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Man kann von der NSDAP halten was man will, aber Goebbels ist der begabteste und emotionalste Redner überhaupt.
> Form bringt nichts, wenn der Inhalt rassistische Kacke ist.



Deine Beiträge sind beste Realsatire. Genau das meinte ich mit dem rumheulen der politichen Linken. Köstlich


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Form bringt nichts, wenn der Inhalt rassistische Kacke ist.



Leg mal deinen Hass beiseite - ist ja schlimm. AfD mit NSDAP zu vergleichen ist schon selten blöd. Merkel als wahrscheinliche ehemalige Stasi-Frau ist eigl. auch keine tragbare Kanzlerin!

Ich habe von Gauland noch keine rassistische Äußerung gehört. Im Gegenteil, er spricht sich doch für Zuwanderung aus, eben nur von qualifizierten Leuten, was eine legitime Meinung ist.

War eh ein abgekartertes Spiel mit der SPD - damit die AfD nicht Oppositionsführer wird.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deine Beiträge sind beste Realsatire. Genau das meinte ich mit dem rumheulen der politichen Linken. Köstlich



Ändert nichts daran, dass er recht hat.
Völlig Latte, wie gut du labern kannst, auf die Inhalte kommt es an.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> m Gegenteil, er spricht sich doch für Zuwanderung aus, eben nur von qualifizierten Leuten, was eine legitime Meinung ist..



Lies dir mal den Thread hier durch. Sich nur für qualifizierte Einwanderung auszusprechen, ist für einige User (ernsthaft) Rassismus. Kannste dir nicht ausdenken.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, dass er recht hat.
> Völlig Latte, wie gut du labern kannst, auf die Inhalte kommt es an.



Und diese "Inhalte" wurden ja bei den REgierungspartien massiv abgestraft.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

Haha die Grünen können jetzt der CDU die Koalitionsbedingungen diktieren... für eine totgesagte Partei nicht schlecht!


----------



## Verminaard (24. September 2017)

Ich hab grad so eine schreckliche Vision.
Kuenast als Justizministerin damit Merkel weiter so "regieren" kann.

Hoffe das bleibt nur ein Albtraum.


Wer glaubt an Wahlauszaehlungsabweichungen?
Werden Parteien gegen diese Auszaehlung vorgehen?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Die "islamische Welt" ist noch weit heterogener, als das, was die AfD-Verteidiger hier über die Rechten schreiben. Also bitte nicht die "islamische Welt" generalisieren und gleichzeitig weinen, wenn  man schreibt, dass es in der AfD Nazis gibt.
> 
> Ansonsten spricht nichts dagegen, überall Frauen- und Minderheitenfeinde zu kritisieren. Ob AfD, CSU, Republikaner, Islam, katholische Kirche... nur weil man die AfD kritisiert muss man ja nicht automatisch alles, was NICHT AfD ist toll finden.
> 
> ...



Es gab keinen Rechtsruck, oder ist die NPD wieder relevant und im Bundestag? Ich sehe sie nicht.
Was seit 2013 drastisch zugenommen hat ist ehr der Schnaprefelx gegen rechtskonservative Ansichten und Meinungen.
Man muss diese rechtskonservativen Ansichten ja nicht mögen, aber mit nationalsozialistischen Gedankengut haben die auch wenig zu tun.
Genau das wird aber die letzten Jahre die ganze Zeit über versucht von etablierten Parteien und Medien zu konstruieren, das was mal der rechtskonservative Flügel der CDU / CSU war und jetzt in der AfD recht "erfolgreiche" 13% Wahlergebnis holt seien alles Nazis. Wieso waren die dann die letzten 40 Jahre, wo sie noch teil von CDU / CSU waren keine Nazis? Wieso hat es da niemanden bis in die frühen 2000er Jahre gestört eine CDU / CSU zu wählen die vom Wahlprogramm keinen all zu großen Unterschied zur AfD hatte?

Du musst dich doch mal fragen warum die AfD unter Gauland, Petry und Weidel so erfolgreich 13% einfahren kann?
Nicht weil sie so erfolgreich bei den 3% der rechten Kameradschaften fischt, sondern weil sie genau die Themen propagiert die früher mal von CDU / CSU vertreten wurden und damit erfolgreich den Teil der Menschen in Deutschland erreicht der diese rechtskonservativen Meinungen vertritt. Das sind jetzt auch die Menschen die AfD wählen und die früher mal CDU / CSU gewählt haben und unter anderem auch die 8% die die CDU / CSU jetzt an die AfD verloren hat.

Die AfD hat gegenüber 2013 erfolgreich die Themen besetzt die CDU / CSU nicht mehr besetzen und das hat sich diese Wahl halt gerächt, da half es auch nciht das man mit einer Stickmatisierungskampanie bei den etablierten Parteien versucht hat die AfD + Wählerschaft in die rechtsextreme Ecke zu drängen.
Ich weiß auch nicht was die CDU / CSU sich davon versprochen haben? Die Wähler die sie verliert aus dem Lager von SPD und FDP gewinnen zu können?
Nun, sofern so ersonnen scheint das ja prächtig in die Hose gegangen zu sein, bei nur noch 33% Wahlergebnis.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Lindner will garantiert Außenminister werden. Die Grünen können sich also die Posten aussuchen.
Ich tippe mal auf Arbeit, Umwelt und Familie oder sowas.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Jetzt schreibst du "auch". Vorher hast du pauschal alle AfDler als Nazis verunglimpft, was sicher nicht der Fall ist. Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso die AfD solche Deppen wie Höcke nicht rauswirft, aber alle sind definitv keine Nazis, wohl eher eine Minderheit!
> 
> Die AfD muss man argumentativ kontern - und nicht mit Beleidigungen und Zensur, wie es geschehen ist.



Das kennen wir hier im Thread doch. Ein paar Dutzend Seiten zuvor waren die Linke auch alles Kommunisten


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich hab grad so eine schreckliche Vision.
> Kuenast als Justizministerin damit Merkel weiter so "regieren" kann.



Gott bewahre... und Claudia Roth will auch noch einen Posten oder wie???


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deine Beiträge sind beste Realsatire. Genau das meinte ich mit dem rumheulen der politichen Linken. Köstlich




Inwiefern jetzt? Sollte deiner Meinung nach Ruhe bei einer Rede wichtiger sein als die Inhalte derselben? Oder wie ist das in dem Zusammenhang zu verstehen?




BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Leg mal deinen Hass beiseite - ist ja schlimm. AfD mit NSDAP zu vergleichen ist schon selten blöd. Merkel als wahrscheinliche ehemalige Stasi-Frau ist eigl. auch keine tragbare Kanzlerin!
> 
> Ich habe von Gauland noch keine rassistische Äußerung gehört. Im Gegenteil, er spricht sich doch für Zuwanderung aus, eben nur von qualifizierten Leuten, was eine legitime Meinung ist.
> 
> War eh ein abgekartertes Spiel mit der SPD - damit die AfD nicht Oppositionsführer wird.




Du solltest echt an deiner Textverständnis arbeiten! Ich habe nicht die AfD mit der NSDAP verglichen sondern wollte schlicht und einfach zeigen, dass die Form eben zweitrangig ist, solange der Inhalt nichts taugt.
Echt mühsam, mit den AfD-Verteidigern zu diskutieren, wenn die so leicht getriggert sind.
Ersetze halt Goebbels mit irgendeinem guten Redner aus einem anderen politischen Lager, dann brauchst du nicht mehr getriggert sein und die Botschaft bleibt dieselbe...

Zu den rassistischen Äußerungen muss man eigentlich nichts mehr sagen. Allein der Fall Özoguz zeigt, dass Gauland ein Rassist ist. Aber gut, wer sich nicht mit der AfD beschäftigt hat davon vielleicht nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

Claudia Roth wird Innenministerin 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> solange der Inhalt nichts taugt.



Jetzt musst du nur noch verstehen, dass das lediglich deine Meinung ist.


Peter Altmaier wird Ernährungsminister


----------



## efdev (24. September 2017)

Hauptsache die Mortler kommt weg das wäre toll


----------



## Verminaard (24. September 2017)

*Nightslaver*, ich hatte doch eine Rede von Merkel von 2002 oder 2003 verlinkt.
Was die da losgelassen hat.. Haette irgendein AfD Politiker bis vor der Wahl das wortwoertlich wiedergegeben, na wir sehen ja wie das gewertet wird.

Offensichtliches wird halt gerne ausgeblendet.

Merkel hat ueber die Jahre, wahrscheinlich mit dem Ziel, der SPD, Linken und Gruenen mehr Waehler abzuwerben einfach den rechten Fluegel vernachlaessigt.
Vielleicht hat keiner daran gedacht das sich da was Neues bilden koennte. Vielleicht wurde die konservative Basis innerhalb der CDU/CSU einfach belaechelt und ignoriert.

Nun haben wir den Salat. 

Schaut man bisschen auf ganz Europa ist es schon erstaunlich das die Konservativen erstarken. Frankereich, Niederlande, Spanien (mit dem Katalonienzeugs), Italien, Oesterreich, von den ehemaligen Ostblocklaendern brauch ich erst gar nicht reden.

Vielleicht will ein Teil der Bevoelerkung Europas eher konservativ bleiben bei einigen Sachen und nicht alle linken Themen finden Anklang bei jedem.
Das muss einfach, ohne Daemonisierung akzeptiert werden. Es gibt kein nur richtiges und nur falsches Weltbild.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Zu den rassistischen Äußerungen muss man eigentlich nichts mehr sagen. Allein der Fall Özoguz zeigt, dass Gauland ein Rassist ist. Aber gut, wer sich nicht mit der AfD beschäftigt hat davon vielleicht nichts mitbekommen.



Johannes Kahrs auf Twitter: "@ewyler @paprikakoa @sc_ontour lach, wir wollen ja alle die merkel entsorgen und besser regieren"

Bla, bla, bla. Aber schön die Rassimus-Keule schwingen.


----------



## Verminaard (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Johannes Kahrs auf Twitter: "@ewyler @paprikakoa @sc_ontour lach, wir wollen ja alle die merkel entsorgen und besser regieren"
> 
> Bla, bla, bla. Aber schön die Rassimus-Keule schwingen.



Rassimus funktioniert gegen Deutsche nicht.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Jetzt musst du nur noch verstehen, dass das lediglich deine Meinung ist.




Naja, klar. Ich finde, dass Rassismus in einem modernen, westlichen Land einfach nichts mehr verloren hat...


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Naja, klar. Ich finde, dass Rassismus in einem modernen, westlichen Land einfach nichts mehr verloren hat...



Also wenn man einem ganzen Volk die Kultur z.B. abspricht?


----------



## DerLachs (24. September 2017)

Was für ein bescheidenes  Ergebnis.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Rassimus funktioniert gegen Deutsche nicht.



Gegen gebürtige Deutsche kann man halt keinen Rassismus begehen, genauso wenig wie man Männer vergewaltigen kann.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

Nur, dass du in deinem Wahn Rassismus siehst, wo offenbar gar keiner ist.

Im gesamten Wahlprogramm findet sich nichts rassistisches.

Die ganze Zeit wurden die Aussagen von den AfD-Leuten schon aus dem Kontext gerissen, nur um dagegen zu hetzen.

Aber wenn Linke Autos unschuldiger Bürger (Hamburg) oder auch von AfD-Leuten anzünden, dann ist das natürlich völlig in Ordnung. Oder deren Leute tätlich angegriffen werden.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Johannes Kahrs auf Twitter: "@ewyler @paprikakoa @sc_ontour lach, wir wollen ja alle die merkel entsorgen und besser regieren"
> 
> Bla, bla, bla. Aber schön die Rassimus-Keule schwingen.




Öhm, und jetzt? Wo ist es denn bitte rassistisch, Merkels Politik abzulehnen?
Gauland bezog sich klar auf die Herkunft von Özoguz.


----------



## bofferbrauer (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schau mal hier rein.
> Wahlprogramm der AfD - Bundestagswahl 2017



Vielen dank für den Link, war sehr Aufschlussreich. Nur sehr wenige Punkte, die ich akzeptieren könnte und noch weniger, die ich unterstützen würde (nur die freie Listenwahl, die haben wir hier in Luxemburg auch und finde das System besser, sowie den Ausbau der ländlichen Infrastruktur), aber vieles, das mich ins Staunen (im negativen Sinne) und noch mehr, das mir Schrecken versetzte.

Nationalsmus der 30er Jahre, Völkische Bewegung der 20er und 30er zusammen mit der Nuklearfamilie der 50er und der Leugnung des Klimawandels der amerikanischen Republikaner. Die sind keine 2 Dekaden hintendrin, sondern glatt mal fast ein ganzes Jahrhundert!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2017)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt schockiert über dieses Wahlergebnis. 

Die Umfragen während des Wahlvorgangs zeigen aber recht gut aus welchen Grund die Menschen überhaupt die AFD gewählt haben. 
Ganze 60% nicht aus dem Grund, weil sie vom Wahlprogramm überzeugt, geschweige denn sich überhaupt auseinander gesetzt haben, sondern aus trotz bzw. Enttäuschung den anderen Parteien gegenüber...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt liegt es an die anderen Parteien, diese Wählerschaft  zu erreichen und wieder für sich zurück zu gewinnen.
Denn ich der selbst, wie so viele in Deutschland, einen Migrationshintergrund besitzt, möchte als aller letztes so etwas im Bundestag haben.


----------



## Verminaard (24. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gegen gebürtige Deutsche kann man halt keinen  Rassismus begehen, genauso wenig wie man Männer vergewaltigen kann.



Du musst hier aber schon genauer werden.
Gebuertige Deutsche ohne Migrationshintergrund!


Also wenn die AfD doch noch einen Sitz bekommen, dann geht Deutschland aber ganz sicher unter.
Zum Glueck bisher nur 87 Sitze!

Ach, *der-sack88*, wieso traegst du eine geheime Nazibotschaft in deinem Nicknamen?


----------



## DerLachs (24. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt schockiert über dieses Wahlergebnis.
> 
> Die Umfragen während des Wahlvorgangs zeigen aber recht gut aus welchen Grund die Menschen überhaupt die AFD gewählt haben.
> Ganze 60% nicht aus dem Grund, weil sie vom Wahlprogramm überzeugt, geschweige denn sich überhaupt auseinander gesetzt haben, sondern aus trotz bzw. Enttäuschung den anderen Parteien gegenüber...
> ...


Die AfD wird die Enttäuschung noch steigern, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt schockiert über dieses Wahlergebnis.
> 
> Die Umfragen während des Wahlvorgangs zeigen aber recht gut aus welchen Grund die Menschen überhaupt die AFD gewählt haben.
> Ganze 60% nicht aus dem Grund, weil sie vom Wahlprogramm überzeugt, geschweige denn sich überhaupt auseinander gesetzt haben, sondern aus trotz bzw. Enttäuschung den anderen Parteien gegenüber...
> ...



Die Weidel hat doch auch einen Migrationshintergrund. 
Aber davon ab, ich findes es ja wesentlich beängstigender das 70% der CDU-Wähler angeben die Partei aus Überzeugung zu wählen.


----------



## aloha84 (24. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt schockiert über dieses Wahlergebnis.
> 
> Die Umfragen während des Wahlvorgangs zeigen aber recht gut aus welchen Grund die Menschen überhaupt die AFD gewählt haben.
> Ganze 60% nicht aus dem Grund, weil sie vom Wahlprogramm überzeugt, geschweige denn sich überhaupt auseinander gesetzt haben, sondern aus trotz bzw. Enttäuschung den anderen Parteien gegenüber...
> ...



....dann willst du das momentane Zwischenergebnis aus unserem Kreis nicht wissen.........gruselig.....


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Weidel hat doch auch einen Migrationshintergrund.
> Aber davon ab, ich findes es ja wesentlich beängstigender das 70% der CDU-Wähler angeben die Partei aus Überzeugung zu wählen.



Vergiss nicht, der Großteil der CDU Wähler sind lt. Umfragen Ü60. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> ....dann willst du das momentane Zwischenergebnis aus unserem Kreis nicht wissen.........gruselig.....




Echt noch schlimmer? O.o


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Mortler kommt weg das wäre toll


Solange die CSU in Bayern die Partei mit der absoluten Mehrheit bleibt, wird immer ein Spacken aus dem Lager irgend' einen Posten im Bundesministerium bekommen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Öhm, und jetzt? Wo ist es denn bitte rassistisch, Merkels Politik abzulehnen?
> Gauland bezog sich klar auf die Herkunft von Özoguz.



Wenn sie hier keine Kultur erkennen kann, ist sie doch in der Türkei vielleicht wirklich besser aufgehoben. Aber das ist ja auch das Gute an der Wahl. Diese Fehlbesetzung von einer Frau wird das Amt nicht weiterausführen.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Vielen dank für den Link, war sehr Aufschlussreich. Nur sehr wenige Punkte, die ich akzeptieren könnte und noch weniger, die ich unterstützen würde (nur die freie Listenwahl, die haben wir hier in Luxemburg auch und finde das System besser, sowie den Ausbau der ländlichen Infrastruktur), aber vieles, das mich ins Staunen (im negativen Sinne) und noch mehr, das mir Schrecken versetzte.
> 
> Nationalsmus der 30er Jahre, Völkische Bewegung der 20er und 30er zusammen mit der Nuklearfamilie der 50er und der Leugnung des Klimawandels der amerikanischen Republikaner. Die sind keine 2 Dekaden hintendrin, sondern glatt mal fast ein ganzes Jahrhundert!



Luxemburg?
Immer diese Steueroasen.  

Tja, das Programm der Afd wird aus rechtem Gesocke, Klimawandelleugner und Neoliberalen zusammen gebaut.
Kein Wunder als, dass so ein Murks dabei raus kommt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn sie hier keine Kultur erkennen kann, ist sie doch in der Türkei vielleicht wirklich besser aufgehoben. Aber das ist ja auch das Gute an der Wahl. Diese Fehlbesetzung von einer Frau wird das Amt nicht weiterausführen.



Welche Kultur?
Aufm Oktoberfest im Bierzelt einen fahren lassen?


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Mortler kommt weg das wäre toll


Solange die CSU in Bayern die Partei mit der absoluten Mehrheit bleibt, wird immer ein Spacken aus dem Lager irgend' einen Posten im Bundesministerium bekommen. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn sie hier keine Kultur erkennen kann, ist sie doch in der Türkei vielleicht wirklich besser aufgehoben. Aber das ist ja auch das Gute an der Wahl. Diese Fehlbesetzung von einer Frau wird das Amt nicht weiterausführen.


Och komm, das Thema hatten wir doch schon.
Habe doch damals extra den Original-Artikel rausgekramt, mit dem exakten Wortlaut (!) der Frau. Und da steht eben nichts von, dass die Deutschland komplett die Kultur abspricht, sondern sich, nochmal extra für dich, _regional_ zusammensetzt.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Nur, dass du in deinem Wahn Rassismus siehst, wo offenbar gar keiner ist.
> 
> Im gesamten Wahlprogramm findet sich nichts rassistisches.
> 
> ...




Glaubst du wirklich, die von Storch ist bei ihrer rassistischen Hetze auf der Maus ausgerutscht? Oder was wurde denn sonst so "aus dem Zusammenhang" gerissen?
Ansonsten wählt man auch Personen, im Fall der AfD rassistische Spitzenkandidaten. Da können die gerne in ihr Wahlprogramm schreiben was sie wollen. Was das betrifft: siehe das, was bofferbrauer schreibt.

Und wieder wird man als Kritiker der Braunen als Sympathisant der Gewalttouristen dargestellt... traurig, dieser Beißreflex. Wer nicht stramm rechts ist ist ein gewalttätiger Linker! Wie beim Stichwort Frauenfeindlichkeit und Islam gilt: man kann durchaus beides kritisieren. Und es mag dich verwundern, man kann als Linker auch Pazifist sein!


----------



## Verminaard (24. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Die Umfragen während des Wahlvorgangs zeigen aber recht gut aus welchen Grund die Menschen überhaupt die AFD gewählt haben.
> Ganze 60% nicht aus dem Grund, weil sie vom Wahlprogramm überzeugt, geschweige denn sich überhaupt auseinander gesetzt haben, sondern aus trotz bzw. Enttäuschung den anderen Parteien gegenüber...



Das ist das große Problem der "Volks" und alten Parteien. Wenn ueber Jahre nicht auf die Belangen der Mehrheit gehoert wird, entlaed sich das irgendwann. Meist unschoen.
Die deutsche Politik geht nicht mit der Zeit. Wird wahrscheinlich woanders auch nicht anders sein.
Zu Zeiten wo Informationen leichter den Weg zu Jedermann finden, laesst sich halt nicht mehr ganz so leicht versteckte Politik fuer die Belangen Weniger machen.

Letzte große Beispiele: der Dieselskandal.
Da wird die komplette Automobilindustrie hofiert. Die Resultate sind fuer den geschaedigten Kunden/Waehler/Buerger/Bewohner Deutschlands ein Schlag ins Gesicht.
Letztens erst gelesen, das selbst das Nacharbeiten via Software die Automobilindustrie von der Steuer absetzen kann. Der wirklich Geschaedigte bekommt genau null, nichts, nada.

Wer so offensichtlich gegen seine Waehler agiert, hat es nicht anders verdient.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Solange die CSU in Bayern die Partei mit der absoluten Mehrheit bleibt, wird immer ein Spacken aus dem Lager irgend' einen Posten im Bundesministerium bekommen.



Scheuer hofft, dass er bleiben kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Öhm, und jetzt? Wo ist es denn bitte rassistisch, Merkels Politik abzulehnen?
> Gauland bezog sich klar auf die Herkunft von Özoguz.



Wie soll sie die Merkel auch dahin entsorgen wo sie geboren wurde? Die DDR gibt es doch nicht mehr, also kann die Merkel schlecht dahin entsorgen.


----------



## efdev (24. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Solange die CSU in Bayern die Partei mit der absoluten Mehrheit bleibt, wird immer ein Spacken aus dem Lager irgend' einen Posten im Bundesministerium bekommen.



Gibt es nicht irgendetwas unwichtigeres das man denen geben kann?


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Weidel hat doch auch einen Migrationshintergrund.



Wie kommst du darauf? Die kommt aus Gütersloh.

Das AfD-Bashing hier nervt. Im Gegensatz zur CDU haben die noch nichts verbockt.

Habs ja schon geschrieben, informiert euch mal was mit dem NSU-Geheimdienstzeug für eine ******* los war... ca. 15 Tote (bekannte Opfer) - aus dem Versprechen (!) von Merkel das schonungslos aufzuklären wurde nichts - ganz im Gegenteil, es wird weiterhin aktiv vertuscht ! Der Staat deckt die Mörder, die wahrscheinlich von Steuergeldern leben. 
Das alles ist viel schlimmer als alle Äußerungen von AfD-Politikern zusammen!


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie soll sie die Merkel auch dahin entsorgen wo sie geboren wurde? Die DDR gibt es doch nicht mehr, also kann sie die Merkel schlecht dahin entsorgen.



Merkel wurde in Hamburg geboren und da der Hafen ständig vertieft wird, kann man sie da gut versenken.  



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Die kommt aus Gütersloh.



Sie lebt in der Schweiz und spart Steuern.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn sie hier keine Kultur erkennen kann, ist sie doch in der Türkei vielleicht wirklich besser aufgehoben. Aber das ist ja auch das Gute an der Wahl. Diese Fehlbesetzung von einer Frau wird das Amt nicht weiterausführen.




Ich kann hier auch keine Kultur erkennen. Oberhalb des Weißwurstequators steht man z.B. den Nordösterreichern genau so kritisch gegenüber wie den z.B. den Franzosen und umgekehrt. Es gibt wenig, was den Friesen und den Bayer vereinen würde, dass ich von einer "deutschen" Kultur reden würde. Wie gesagt, "wir" hier oben verstehen ja immer noch nicht, warum die Bazis nicht einfach "heim ins Österreich" abhauen, immerhin haben die mit denen mehr gemeinsam als mit "uns".
Auch der Verweis mit der Türkei ist da natürlich unangebracht, Stichwort Umgang mit den Kurden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sie lebt in der Schweiz und spart Steuern.



Und was hat das mit einem vorhandenen oder nicht vorhandenen Migrationsgrund zu tun?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich kann hier auch keine Kultur erkennen. Oberhalb des Weißwurstequators steht man z.B. den Nordösterreichern genau so kritisch gegenüber wie den z.B. den Franzosen und umgekehrt. Es gibt wenig, was den Friesen und den Bayer vereinen würde, dass ich von einer "deutschen" Kultur reden würde. Wie gesagt, "wir" hier oben verstehen ja immer noch nicht, warum die Bazis nicht einfach "heim ins Österreich" abhauen, immerhin haben die mit denen mehr gemeinsam als mit "uns".
> Auch der Verweis mit der Türkei ist da natürlich unangebracht, Stichwort Umgang mit den Kurden.



Wer keine Kultur erkennen kann, sollte nochmal die Schulbank drücken.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sie lebt in der Schweiz und spart Steuern.



Dann hat sie trotzdem keinen Migrationshintergrund. Viele Reiche ziehen nunmal in die Schweiz. Würde ich genauso machen. Deutschland hat einen der höchsten Steuersätze der Welt... ca. 70% unseres Einkommens drücken wir an den Staat ab... ein Wahnsinn.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit einem vorhandenen oder nicht vorhandenen Migrationsgrund zu tun?



Sie nutzt die Vorteile der Schweiz um Steuern zu sparen und arbeitet in Deutschland.
für mich ein Wirtschaftsflüchtling. 



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Dann hat sie trotzdem keinen Migrationshintergrund. Viele Reiche ziehen nunmal in die Schweiz. Würde ich genauso machen.



Kannst du machen. Du zahlst als Deutscher in Deutschland deine Steuern und in der Schweiz nochmal. Perfekt.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie soll sie die Merkel auch dahin entsorgen wo sie geboren wurde? Die DDR gibt es doch nicht mehr, also kann sie die Merkel schlecht dahin entsorgen.




Ja, leider... bin da wirklich ganz bei der Partei. Die Mauer wieder aufzubauen wäre ein super Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Die da drüben können mit unserer Freiheit wohl nicht so und sehnen sich wieder nach einer Partei, die sie unterdrückt, wenn man sich das Ergebnis da anguckt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sie nutzt die Vorteile der Schweiz um Steuern zu sparen und arbeitet in Deutschland.
> für mich ein Wirtschaftsflüchtling.



Hat sie auf dem Weg in die Schweiz ihren Pass "verloren"? Ist sie in die schweizer Sozialsysteme eingewandert?


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer keine Kultur erkennen kann, sollte nochmal die Schulbank drücken.


Touché: Also bei uns wurde in der Schule diskutiert und nicht einfach festgelegt, was denn wirklich "deutsche Kultur" sein soll und da lief es jedesmal auf's Sprachliche hinaus.

Den Schwachsinn mit der Schulbank bringst du jetzt zum dritten mal, anstelle uns mal wirklich zu erleuchten, was denn nun überregionale (!) Deutsche Kultur - abseits der Sprache, wie von Frau Özoguz betont - denn ist.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hat sie auf dem Weg in die Schweiz ihren Pass "verloren"?



Sie lebt in der Schweiz. Ergo sollte sie Schweizer Staatsbürger werden. Ist für alle besser.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Das ist das große Problem der "Volks" und alten Parteien. Wenn ueber Jahre nicht auf die Belangen der Mehrheit gehoert wird, entlaed sich das irgendwann. Meist unschoen.
> Die deutsche Politik geht nicht mit der Zeit. Wird wahrscheinlich woanders auch nicht anders sein.
> Zu Zeiten wo Informationen leichter den Weg zu Jedermann finden, laesst sich halt nicht mehr ganz so leicht versteckte Politik fuer die Belangen Weniger machen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja auch nix dagegen, wenn den Alt Parteien mal ein deutliches Signal gesetzt wird, aber nicht auf Kosten der Gesamtbevölkerung.
Und genau DAS ist meiner Meinung nach heute leider passiert. 

Ich bin zwar selbst kein FDP Anhänger, aber die haben zumindest jetzt gezeigt, das es auch anders geht.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sie lebt in der Schweiz. Ergo sollte sie Schweizer Staatsbürger werden. Ist für alle besser.



Na zum Glück hast das nicht du zu entscheiden... 

Die linken Spinner randalieren anscheinend vor der AfD-Wahlparty. Hoffentlich greift die Polizei hart durch.
Kein Respekt vor demokratischen Wahlen diese Leute.


----------



## Verminaard (24. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch nix dagegen, wenn den Alt  Parteien mal ein deutliches Signal gesetzt wird, aber nicht auf Kosten  der Gesamtbevölkerung.
> Und genau DAS ist meiner Meinung nach heute leider passiert.
> 
> Ich bin zwar selbst kein FDP Anhänger, aber die haben zumindest jetzt gezeigt, das es auch anders geht.



Die FDP ist eine der uebelsten Klientelpartei. Die haben einfach in Frankreich abgeschaut und sich mit Wahlkampf beschaeftigt.
Einfach alles auf Lidner ausgerichtet. Alles Andere rigoros ausgeblendet.

Genug haben sich davon blenden lassen, sonst koennt ich mir so ein Ergebniss nicht erklaeren.
Erinnert mich an Westerwelles mehr Netto vom Brutto.




Diese elendigen abfaelligen Aussagen ueber die deutsche Kultur.
Kultur Deutschlands – Wikipedia

Nur Oktoberfest, furzen und Biersaufen.

Wenn man nicht mehr davon weis, sollte man vielleicht seinen Horizont erweitern bevor man staendig darueber Bloedsinn labert.


Uh Bayern bei Oesterreich. Kann mir gut vorstellen das sich das viele wuenschen wuerden.
Nur die in Deutschland nicht, die von Bayern profitieren.

Spielt mal diesen Gedanken durch, Bayern will selbststaendig werden oder sich Oesterreich anschliessen.
Glaub Europa, speziell die auf das Geld der Bayern spekulieren und mit dem rechnen, wuerd sturm laufen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ja, leider... bin da wirklich ganz bei der Partei. Die Mauer wieder aufzubauen wäre ein super Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Die da drüben können mit unserer Freiheit wohl nicht so und sehnen sich wieder nach einer Partei, die sie unterdrückt, wenn man sich das Ergebnis da anguckt.



Jaja, "Rassismus" ist es nur, wenn es andere machen, gell?

"Die da drüben" ist natürlich keine Abwertung einer ganzen Gruppe nur aufgrund ihrer Herkunft.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Touché: Also bei uns wurde in der Schule diskutiert und nicht einfach festgelegt, was denn wirklich "deutsche Kultur" sein soll und da lief es jedesmal auf's Sprachliche hinaus.
> 
> Den Schwachsinn mit der Schulbank bringst du jetzt zum dritten mal, anstelle uns mal wirklich zu erleuchten, was denn nun überregionale (!) Deutsche Kultur - abseits der Sprache, wie von Frau Özoguz betont - denn ist.



Lies den Thread durch, es wurde ausreichend erörtert (ich meine Nightslaver hat einen sehr guten Kommentar dazu verfasst, bin gerade zu faul zum suchen).

Ansonsten bin ich nicht dafür zuständig, nachzuholen, was du in der Schule verpasst hast.



Threshold schrieb:


> Sie lebt in der Schweiz. Ergo sollte sie Schweizer Staatsbürger werden. Ist für alle besser.



Hat sie nun ihren Pass "verloren" oder nicht?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ja, leider... bin da wirklich ganz bei der Partei. Die Mauer wieder aufzubauen wäre ein super Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Die da drüben können mit unserer Freiheit wohl nicht so und sehnen sich wieder nach einer Partei, die sie unterdrückt, wenn man sich das Ergebnis da anguckt.



Oh damit dürftest du dir aber eine Menge Feinde im Westen machen.
Würdest du den Osten wieder einmauern würdest du dort eine Menge Westeliten in gehobenen finanziellen Führungspositionen arbeitslos machen:



> Mit nur 1,7 Prozent sind Ostdeutsche unter den Führungskräften so gut  wie gar nicht vertreten, wie die Studienmacher feststellten.



Exklusive MDR-Studie „Wer beherrscht den Osten?“: Ostdeutsche in Fuhrungspositionen stark unterreprasentiert | MDR.DE

Glaube nicht das du damit gut ankommen würdest.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer keine Kultur erkennen kann, sollte nochmal die Schulbank drücken.




Natürlich kann ich da Kultur erkennen. Nur keine Deutsche, sondern bayerische, westfälische, friesische, hessische, was weiß ich. Eine "deutsche" Kultur ist ja auch nicht gewünscht, wenn man sich anguckt, wie wenig sich Baden und Schwaben, Bremer und Hamburger, Bayern und normale Deutsche sich angleichen wollen.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hat sie nun ihren Pass "verloren" oder nicht?



Ich hab ihre Handtasche noch nicht ganz durchsucht, da mir ständig immer die Hitler Bücher entgegen fallen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich da Kultur erkennen. Nur keine Deutsche, sondern bayerische, westfälische, friesische, hessische, was weiß ich. Eine "deutsche" Kultur ist ja auch nicht gewünscht, wenn man sich anguckt, wie wenig sich Baden und Schwaben, Bremer und Hamburger, Bayern und normale Deutsche sich angleichen wollen.



Das kann man ja auch gerne glauben. So wie es Leute gibt, die glauben, die Erde wäre flach.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das kann man ja auch gerne glauben. So wie es Leute gibt, die glauben, die Erde wäre flach.



Oder es Leute gibt, die glauben, dass die Chinesen am Klimawandel Schuld sind.


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lies den Thread durch, es wurde ausreichend erörtert (ich meine Nightslaver hat einen sehr guten Kommentar dazu verfasst, bin gerade zu faul zum suchen).
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich nicht dafür zuständig, nachzuholen, was du in der Schule verpasst hast.


Ich habe in der Schule zu dem Thema gar nichts verpasst und ich habe meinen Standpunkt hierzu ebenfalls mal ausführlich dargelegt, den du und Nightslaver aber, so wie ich mich entsinnen kann, unkommentiert gelassen habt.

Bei uns in der Schule wurde das eher erörtert und diskutiert, als irgendwo gesagt "Ja das ist klassich deutsche Kultur" (abseits von Sprache und evtl. Kunst) also auf deine Schulbildung muss ich offenbar nicht neidisch sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab ihre Handtasche noch nicht ganz durchsucht, da mir ständig immer die Hitler Bücher entgegen fallen.



Na da weiß ich ja jetzt wie ich dich künftig davon abgehalten bekomme bei mir eine Hausdurchsuchung machen zu wollen, glücklicherweise hab ich ja auch noch eine 1936er Originalausgabe von Hitlers "Mein Kampf" hier stehen.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na da weiß ich ja jetzt wie ich dich künftig davon abgehalten bekomme bei mir eine Hausdurchsuchung machen zu wollen, glücklicherweise hab ich ja auch noch eine 1936er Originalausgabe von Hitlers "Mein Kampf" hier stehen.



Der Gauland würde dir einen guten Preis machen.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jaja, "Rassismus" ist es nur, wenn es andere machen, gell?
> 
> "Die da drüben" ist natürlich keine Abwertung einer ganzen Gruppe nur aufgrund ihrer Herkunft.






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oh damit dürftest du dir aber eine Menge Feinde im Westen machen.
> Würdest du den Osten wieder einmauern würdest du dort eine Menge Westeliten in gehobenen finanziellen Führungspositionen arbeitslos machen:
> 
> Wer beherrscht den Osten? | MDR.DE
> ...




Ich dachte der Smiley im Zusammenhang mit dem Verweis auf die Partei wäre klar, dass ich das nicht ganz ernst gemeint habe.
Bin ja selbst jetzt im Osten untergekommen. Und wenn ich auf den ersten Blick einen Unterschied merke ist der höchstens, dass man hier generell politischer ist. Aber auch das ist sicher von Gegend zu Gegend unterschiedlich.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Gauland würde dir einen guten Preis machen.



Naja, nur was soll ich mit seinen Reichsmark? Die sind doch heute nix mehr Wert.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, nur was soll ich mit seinen Reichsmark? Die sind doch heute nix mehr Wert.



Keine Sorge, du kriegst ja D Mark.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, nur was soll ich mit seinen Reichsmark? Die sind doch heute nix mehr Wert.



Kommt auf die Münzen an. Einige davon könnten was wert sein


----------



## Nuallan (24. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Letztens erst gelesen, das selbst das Nacharbeiten via Software die Automobilindustrie von der Steuer absetzen kann. Der wirklich Geschaedigte bekommt genau null, nichts, nada.



Doch, natürlich bekommt der Geschädigte etwas, nämlich die Rechnung.  Mit der Autoindustrie läuft das hierzulande mittlerweile wohl wie mit den Banken. Gewinn wird eingestrichen, Verlust und Strafen auf die Steuerzahler abgewälzt.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, du kriegst ja D Mark.



Also mehr von Nichts ja?
Mein Mathelehrer hat aber immer erklärt das Nichts + Nichts = Nichts bleibt. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Münzen an. Einige davon könnten was wert sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei ein paar antiken römischen, oder griechischen Münzen könnten wir nochmal darüber verhandeln.^^


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Doch, natürlich bekommt der Geschädigte etwas, nämlich die Rechnung.  Mit der Autoindustrie läuft das hierzulande mittlerweile wohl wie mit den Banken. Gewinn wird eingestrichen, Verlust und Strafen auf die Steuerzahler abgewälzt.




Hab vorhin erst wieder "The Big Short" gesehen, wir werden sowieso von vorne bis hinten verarscht.
Was ich in dem Zusammenhang nie verstehen werde ist, warum man dann daraus den Schluss zieht, die Partei zu wählen, die den neoliberalen Weg, der zu diesen Zuständen geführt hat, noch extremer als die FDP verfolgen will.

Fände es übrigens super, wenn spontan die Überhangmandate abgeschafft werden. Die AfD mit 88 Sitzen wäre schon irgendwie passend.


----------



## DerLachs (24. September 2017)

Protest ist ja schön und gut, aber bei dem Programm der AfD kann man doch nicht ernsthaft denken, dass man als "kleiner Mann" wirklich gewinnen würde. Und nur wegen der Flüchtlingspolitik "gegen" die Altparteien zu wählen ist sehr kurz gedacht. Genauso wie die SPD für den Mindestlohn zu feiern, Die Grünen für die Legalisierung von Cannabis, Die Linke für die Vermögenssteuer usw.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also mehr von Nichts ja?
> Mein Mathelehrer hat aber immer erklärt das Nichts + Nichts = Nichts bleibt.



Nichts plus Nichts ist aber Supernichts. Und das kannst du in der Quantentheorie wiederum als Null Energie sehen und das ist dann immer was. Nur weiß keiner was. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Hab vorhin erst wieder "The Big Short" gesehen, wir werden sowieso von vorne bis hinten verarscht.
> Was ich in dem Zusammenhang nie verstehen werde ist, warum man dann daraus den Schluss zieht, die Partei zu wählen, die den neoliberalen Weg, der zu diesen Zuständen geführt hat, noch extremer als die FDP verfolgen will.



Der Film ist super.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also wenn man einem ganzen Volk die Kultur z.B. abspricht?



Rassismus ist doch keine Kultur.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2017)

Falls die FDP sich gegen eine Koalition entscheidet, ist die Chance einer Neuwahl dann da?


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Falls die FDP sich gegen eine Koalition entscheidet, ist die Chance einer Neuwahl dann da?


Möglich, aber kann mich mir jetzt überhaupt nicht vorstellen, so wie sich die FDP hat feiern lassen (und wege Lindner.)


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Falls die FDP sich gegen eine Koalition entscheidet, ist die Chance einer Neuwahl dann da?



Sofern keiner dann die Regierungsverantwortung in einer Minderheitsregierung übernimmt ja.
Allerdings könnte eine Neuwahl noch katastrophaler Enden, mit noch mehr Stimmen für z.B. die AfD.


----------



## efdev (24. September 2017)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Die Grünen für die Legalisierung von Cannabis



Da würde ich aber eher auf die Linke vertrauen auch wenn die Grünen sich das auf die Fahne geschrieben haben, mit Frank Tempel ist einer der besten/interessantesten im Bereich Drogenpolitik bei den Linken.


----------



## bofferbrauer (24. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, nur was soll ich mit seinen Reichsmark? Die sind doch heute nix mehr Wert.



[Klugschiss]
Wäre wohl eher die Rentenmark, die Reichsmark wurde 1923 mit der Hyperinflation begraben 
[/Klugschiss]


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Da würde ich aber eher auf die Linke vertrauen auch wenn die Grünen sich das auf die Fahne geschrieben haben, mit Frank Tempel ist einer der besten/interessantesten im Bereich Drogenpolitik bei den Linken.


Ich dachte Özdemir pflanzt immer zu Hause was an?


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Oha, Schulz greift Mutti massiv aufgrund ihrer Politikverweigerung an. Zusammen mit dem klaren Bekenntnis zur Opposition gehe ich jetzt als unverbesserlicher Optimist einfach mal davon aus, dass es nächstes mal wieder eine wählbare SPD gibt.

Naja, immerhin ist mit DIESEM Schulz und dem Schwachmat von der AfD da wieder ein bisschen mehr Feuer drin. FJS war ja auch bekackt, aber zumindest waren solche Abende damals spannender.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Möglich, aber kann mich mir jetzt überhaupt nicht vorstellen, so wie sich die FDP hat feiern lassen (und wege Lindner.)



Bei der Besprechung im Öffentlichen Rechtlichen kam es allerdings so rüber, das sie sich zu einer Koalition nicht drängen lassen werden.
Hmm, mal schauen. Vielleicht auch ganz gut so. Wer weiß was am Ende sonst heraus käme.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> [Klugschiss]
> Wäre wohl eher die Rentenmark, die Reichsmark wurde 1923 mit der Hyperinflation begraben
> [/Klugschiss]



Nope. Was du meinst ist die Goldmark.
Die Reichsmark wurde ab 1924 neben der Rentenmark als neue Währung eingeführt und wurde erst nach Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs 1948 abgeschaft. 



> Am 30. August 1924 wurde die Reichsmark  zusätzlich zur Rentenmark eingeführt. Sie galt zur Rentenmark im  Verhältnis 1:1. Die Reichsmark hat nicht, wie fälschlich in vielen  Fachwerken und Dokumenten angegeben, die Rentenmark ersetzt. Vielmehr  konnte weiterhin mit beiden Währungen bezahlt werden.
> 
> Rentenmark – Wikipedia


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nope. Was du meinst ist die Goldmark.
> Die Reichsmark wurde ab 1924 als neue Währung eingeführt und wurde erst nach Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs 1948 abgeschaft.



War Goldmark noch das, als die Menschen am Ende mit Schubkarren ihr Brot kaufen mussten?


----------



## Lotto (24. September 2017)

Bitte keine Jamaica! Bitte nicht die Grünen an der Regierung beteiligen! Das wär der SUPER-GAU!
 Ich seh schon wieder irgendwelche Harakiri-Beschlüsse (Tempolimit oder ähnliche populistisch fanatische Scherze dieser Partei). 

9,1% immer noch viel zu viel, aber anscheind geht es diesen 9,1% der Menschen einfach immer noch zu gut. Sieht man ja immer an den Hochburgen in den großen Städten. Das sind oft die Stadtteile wo die Mieten sauteuer sind.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Du musst hier aber schon genauer werden.
> Gebuertige Deutsche ohne Migrationshintergrund!



Es gibt also Deutsche und richtige Deutsche?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ach, *der-sack88*, wieso traegst du eine geheime Nazibotschaft in deinem Nicknamen?



Das eigene Alter ist jetzt schon eine Nazibotschaft? Cool.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. September 2017)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich seh schon wieder irgendwelche Harakiri-Beschlüsse (Tempolimit oder ähnliche populistisch fanatische Scherze dieser Partei).


Nur ein interessanter Streitpunkt...
Grüne: Tempolimit!!
FDP: Niemals Tempolimit!!
CDU: Is mir doch egal aber moment Autolobby... dagegen.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sofern keiner dann die Regierungsverantwortung in einer Minderheitsregierung übernimmt ja.
> Allerdings könnte eine Neuwahl noch katastrophaler Enden, mit noch mehr Stimmen für z.B. die AfD.




Puh, ich weiß nicht. Das Ergebnis ist schon erschreckend, vielleicht würden sich mehr Nichtwähler, die nicht für eine Partei sind, aber definitiv gegen Rechtspopulismus, zur Wahl bequemen, die bisher davon ausgegangen sind, dass die AfD nicht so erfolgreich ist? Aber auf der anderen Seite dürfte mit jedem Tag, den die AfD sich im Bundestag bloßstellt, deren Zustimmung sinken...
Wird man sehen, die nächsten Tage werden spannend.



Herrlich, der Hermann ist ein Komiker. Die CSU habe nichts mit der AfD zu tun.


edit:


plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Das eigene Alter ist jetzt schon eine Nazibotschaft? Cool.



Anscheinend. 
Ist natürlich unglücklich in der aktuellen politischen Situation, aber als ich mich angemeldet habe sah das ja noch ein wenig anders aus...


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2017)

Lotto schrieb:


> Bitte keine Jamaica! Bitte nicht die Grünen an der Regierung beteiligen! Das wär der SUPER-GAU!
> Ich seh schon wieder irgendwelche Harakiri-Beschlüsse (Tempolimit oder ähnliche populistisch fanatische Scherze dieser Partei).


Tempolimit ist ein fanatischer Scherz?
Nö, das ist längst überfällig.

Schlimm sehe ich jedenfalls die FDP, das ging damals schon mit so Kandidaten wie Rösler oder Brüderle gehörig in die Hose.


Lotto schrieb:


> 9,1% immer noch viel zu viel, aber anscheind geht es diesen 9,1% der Menschen einfach immer noch zu gut. Sieht man ja immer an den Hochburgen in den großen Städten. Das sind oft die Stadtteile wo die Mieten sauteuer sind.


Immer dieses Gebashe gegen die Grünen, kann man das auch mal sinnvoll begründen und nicht nur mit purer Polemik?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Puh, ich weiß nicht. Das Ergebnis ist schon erschreckend, vielleicht würden sich mehr Nichtwähler, die nicht für eine Partei sind, aber definitiv gegen Rechtspopulismus, zur Wahl bequemen, die bisher davon ausgegangen sind, dass die AfD nicht so erfolgreich ist? Aber auf der anderen Seite dürfte mit jedem Tag, den die AfD sich im Bundestag bloßstellt, deren Zustimmung sinken...
> Wird man sehen, die nächsten Tage werden spannend.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Wahlbeteiligung ist gestiegen und die AfD konnte trotzdem zulegen. Soviel also dazu.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Tempolimit ist ein fanatischer Scherz?
> Nö, das ist längst überfällig.



Die meisten Toten gibt es auf Landstraßen, da gibt es ein Tempolimit. WEr für die linke Spur zu langsam ist, soll rechts fahren.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Immer dieses Gebashe gegen die Grünen, kann man das auch mal sinnvoll begründen und nicht nur mit purer Polemik?



Einfach mal gucken, was die Leute von sich geben, bei den Grünen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Immer dieses Gebashe gegen die Grünen, kann man das auch mal sinnvoll begründen und nicht nur mit purer Polemik?



Beispiel:

Die Grünen wollen mit Gewalt den CO2-Zertifikatehandel pushen und das in der Stahlindustrie mit Grenzwerten, die physikalisch nicht erreichbar sind, also nicht mal in der Theorie.
Sie verstehen dabei weder die physikalischen Gegebenheiten noch verstehen sie, dass die Stahlindustrie in Deutschland bereits jetzt die sauberste der Welt ist und ihr Vorschlag lediglich zur Folge hätte dass die deutschen Stahlkocher dicht machen (oder wie Thyssen grade mit nem Inder fusionieren müssen) und der Stahl dann eben in Indien und China produziert wird. Mit dem zigfachen an Umweltbelastung verglichen mit hiesigen Anlagen.

Die Grünen sind bei solchen Themen so dämlich wie ne Scheibe Weißbrot.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Wahlbeteiligung ist gestiegen und die AfD konnte trotzdem zulegen. Soviel also dazu.




Das heißt aber nicht, dass alle Nichtwähler rechts wählen. Offensichtlich konnte die AfD die meisten Protest- oder Nichtwähler (noch?) nicht von sich überzeugen. Und ich bezweifle, dass es plötzlich bei einer potentiellen Neuwahl noch schlimmer laufen würde.


edit:
Zu den Grünen: weg von Kretschmann und auf die grüne Basis hören. Eine grüne Partei aus Ströbeles oder so würde ich jederzeit wieder wählen. 
Ist zwar schwer, in der derzeitigen Scheindebatte um die Flüchtlinge wirklich wichtige Themen anzusprechen, aber wenn man vielleicht doch vermittelt bekommt, dass es nichts bringt, Deutschland fein arisch zu halten, wenn Norddeutschland absäuft, es nichts mehr zu mampfen gibt oder ein großer Teil der Gesellschaft wirtschaftlich noch weiter abgehängt wird...


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> 
> Die Grünen wollen mit Gewalt den CO2-Zertifikatehandel pushen und das in der Stahlindustrie mit Grenzwerten, die physikalisch nicht erreichbar sind, also nicht mal in der Theorie.
> Sie verstehen dabei weder die physikalischen Gegebenheiten noch verstehen sie, dass die Stahlindustrie in Deutschland bereits jetzt die sauberste der Welt ist und ihr Vorschlag lediglich zur Folge hätte dass die deutschen Stahlkocher dicht machen (oder wie Thyssen mit nem Inder fusionieren müssen) und der Stahl dann eben in Indien und China produziert wird. Mit dem zigfachen an Umweltbelastung verglichen mit hiesigen Anlagen.
> ...



Mit einem Wort. Wirtschaftsfeindlich.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das heißt aber nicht, dass alle Nichtwähler rechts wählen. Offensichtlich konnte die AfD die meisten Protest- oder Nichtwähler (noch?) nicht von sich überzeugen. Und ich bezweifle, dass es plötzlich bei einer potentiellen Neuwahl noch schlimmer laufen würde.



Das Wort heißt "besser".


----------



## pphs (24. September 2017)

Sauber AfD!


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Grünen sind bei solchen Themen so dämlich wie ne Scheibe Weißbrot.



Nicht nur da.


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die meisten Toten gibt es auf Landstraßen, da gibt es ein Tempolimit. WEr für die linke Spur zu langsam ist, soll rechts fahren.


Dadurch wird das Überholen aber trotzdem nicht immer leichter. Dazu sprächen für ein Tempolimit weniger Feinstaub und Lärm.
Außerdem gibt es auf der Landstraße Traktoren, Mofas, Fahrräder und Roller, das kannst du nicht direkt mit der Autobahn vergleichen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Einfach mal gucken, was die Leute von sich geben, bei den Grünen.


Und was soll das sein?
Wenn man mal hin und wieder Äußerungen von Özdemir, Göring-Eckart, Kretschmann und Künast außen vor lässt:
Sie sind wenigstens mal eine Partei, die sich mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit und Umweltschutz ins Programm geschrieben hat, was ich z.B. von der AfD nicht behaupten kann. Dazu kritisieren sie massiv die Steuer- und Finanzpolitik in der EU.


----------



## wtfNow (24. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Es gibt also Deutsche und richtige Deutsche?



"Deutsche", uh böses Wort! wie Merkel neuerdings sagt:
_"diejenigen, die schon länger bei uns leben"_

Achso, mein Glückwunsch an die AfD


----------



## Verminaard (24. September 2017)

In diesem Forum fehlt ein Sarkasmustag.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Oha, der Meuthen ist ja ne Flachpfeife. Argumentativ sieht der selbst in dieser schwachen Runde kein Land.


----------



## Lotto (24. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Tempolimit ist ein fanatischer Scherz?
> Nö, das ist längst überfällig.



Begründung?
Die allermeisten Leute auf deutschen Straßen sterben auf Landstraßen. Auf Autobahnen entfällt nur ein geringer Teil und von diesem Teil sind die meisten Auffahrunfälle am Stau, Geisterfahrer oder ähnliches. Ein Tempolimit wird die Verkehrstoten also NICHT reduzieren bzw. nicht in dem Maße das sowas gerechtfertigt wäre. Ein Restrisiko bleibt immer. Wenn man 0 Verkehrstote möchte müssen alle Zuhause bleiben.

Eine Forderung nach einem Tempolimit würde Sinn machen wenn sie tatsächlich vom Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor gerechtfertigt ist. Der Nutzen ist aber Null und die "Kosten" sind immens (Aufgabe von Freiheit, Freiheit ist unbezahlbares Gut).

Genauso  ein Kappes ist die Forderung aus der Kohle auszusteigen.


----------



## Johnny05 (24. September 2017)

Gut zu wissen wer sich hier zu den braunen Schwachmaten zâhlt....


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dadurch wird das Überholen aber trotzdem nicht immer leichter.



Wer nicht überholen kann, soll es lassen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dazu sprächen für ein Tempolimit weniger Feinstaub und Lärm.



A) Die Werte sinken in Deutschland seit Jahren (siehe den Diesel Thread, bin zu faul, es hier auch noch zu verlinken) B) Lärm auf der Autobahn? Wow, ist bestimmt ein Riesenthema.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es auf der Landstraße Traktoren, Mofas, Fahrräder und Roller, das kannst du nicht direkt mit der Autobahn vergleichen.



Was hat das damit zu tun?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und was soll das sein?
> Wenn man mal hin und wieder Äußerungen von Özdemir, Göring-Eckart, Kretschmann und Künast außen vor lässt:



Achso, weißt du also selbst und nimmst diese Leute gleich mal aus? Spricht für sich.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sie sind wenigstens mal eine Partei, die sich mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit und Umweltschutz ins Programm geschrieben hat, was ich z.B. von der AfD nicht behaupten kann. Dazu kritisieren sie massiv die Steuer- und Finanzpolitik in der EU.



Ja und mit diesen Thema sind sie ja super angekommen 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Oha, der Meuthen ist ja ne Flachpfeife. Argumentativ sieht der selbst in dieser schwachen Runde kein Land.



Gott, muss der Stachel bei dir tief sitzen. Herrlich


----------



## Lotto (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das heißt aber nicht, dass alle Nichtwähler rechts wählen. Offensichtlich konnte die AfD die meisten Protest- oder Nichtwähler (noch?) nicht von sich überzeugen. Und ich bezweifle, dass es plötzlich bei einer potentiellen Neuwahl noch schlimmer laufen würde.



Man kann aber davon ausgehen, dass ein Großteil der Nichtwähler keine der großen etablierten Parteien wählen würde. Deswegen wählen diese Leute ja auch nicht, weil sie sich von keiner Partei vertreten sehen und kleine Parteien ja eh an der 5%-Hürde scheitern.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

Wer hat gerade die Diskussion auf ZDF gesehen?

Da wurde es angesprochen.... die Medien haben mit ihrem AfD-Bashing genau das Gegenteil ereicht... Stichwort Streisand-Effekt.

Und wenn man der Kipping zuhört... meine Fresse ist die hohl!


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Lotto schrieb:


> Man kann aber davon ausgehen, dass ein Großteil der Nichtwähler keine der großen etablierten Parteien wählen würde. Deswegen wählen diese Leute ja auch nicht, weil sie sich von keiner Partei vertreten sehen und kleine Parteien ja eh an der 5%-Hürde scheitern.




Aber diese Wähler könnten auch die Linke wählen. Oder die Partei zur zweitstärksten Kraft machen, wer weiß. Oder einfach die Etablierten wählen, weil sie denken Hauptsache nicht AfD. Und dann gerade nach diesem unerwartet schlechten Ergebnis wegen genau dieses Gedankens doch wählen gehen.
Aber wie gesagt, ist Spekulation. Und wenn ich den Meuthen so sehe tendiere ich doch eher dazu, die AfD sich selbst demontieren zu lassen.


----------



## Lotto (24. September 2017)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen wer sich hier zu den braunen Schwachmaten zâhlt....



Bin zwar kein Anhänger dieser Partei, aber eine rechte Partei ist in einer Demokratie etwas vollkommen natürliches. Das gibt es eigentlich in so gut wie jedem anderen Land.
Letztendlich ist das Auftauchen der AfD sowieso ein massives Verschulden der CDU, die immer weiter nach links gerückt ist und mittlerweile kaum noch von der SPD zu unterscheiden ist.
Was nun passiert ist eigentlich klar. Da braucht man kein Prophet sein. Merkel wird die CDU in den nächsten 4 Jahren wieder etwas weiter rechts ausrichten und die AfD wird in der Versenkung verschwinden.

Es ist ja nicht so als würden plötzlich die Menschen alle ihre Meinung und ihren Standpunkt nach irgendeiner Partei ausrichten. Vielmehr haben Menschen eine Meinung und einen Standpunkt den sie durch eine Partei vertreten sehen wollen.


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer nicht überholen kann, soll es lassen.


Und weil das auch jeder bleiben lässt, klappt das ja auch so super ohne Tempolimit, oder wie?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Die Werte sinken in Deutschland seit Jahren (siehe den Diesel Thread, bin zu faul, es hier auch noch zu verlinken) B) Lärm auf der Autobahn? Wow, ist bestimmt ein Riesenthema.


A) Was garantiert nicht an unbegrenzter Geschwindigkeit liegt B) In Bayern ist das ein großes Thema.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was hat das damit zu tun?


Ein klassischer Kaaruzo mal wieder.
Du kamst von Unfällen daher.
Diese Fahrzeuge gibt es auf Autobahnen nicht.
Diese Fahrzeuge haben haber sehr häufig mit Unfällen auf Landstraßen zu tun (in Statistiken wird das häufig nicht miteinberechnet).

Also langsam hab' ich's echt satt, für dich das Denken zu übernehmen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso, weißt du also selbst und nimmst diese Leute gleich mal aus? Spricht für sich.


JEDE Partei labert irgend' einen Blödsinn daher. Wenn es nach dem ginge, dürfte man keine mehr wählen.
Die Grünen haben also ein paar Kasper, die Unsinn verzapfen, na und?
Was macht das jetzt für einen Unterschied, z.B. zur AfD?

Ich habe so den Eindruck, wenn dieses Forum ein Standgericht wäre, würde man jeden Grünen-Wähler automatisch erschießen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja und mit diesen Thema sind sie ja super angekommen


Und das disqualifiziert die Grünen jetzt inwiefern...?


----------



## AltissimaRatio (24. September 2017)

Also ich hab sie heute gewählt die AFD, nachdem ich bei Bundesfight mit Gauland alle mittels Hackenkreuzsprungkick in die Welt des Schmerzes verfrachtet habe bot sich das einfach an. 
Spass beiseite, ich habe sie vor allem des Programms wegen gewählt. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Muss Hermann und auch Kipping doch noch Recht geben, diese Fixierung der Medien auf die AfD und den Nebenkriegsschauplatz Flüchtlinge in diesem Wahlkampf war ein großer Fehler.
Merkel wie gewohnt, sagt nichts, was man ihr vorwerfen kann, weil wischiwaschi und am Ende ist wieder nichts, Lindner und Göring-Eckhardt nerven, Schulz hätte so im Wahlkampf auftreten sollen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Dann hat sie trotzdem keinen Migrationshintergrund. Viele Reiche ziehen nunmal in die Schweiz. Würde ich genauso machen. Deutschland hat einen der höchsten Steuersätze der Welt... ca. 70% unseres Einkommens drücken wir an den Staat ab... ein Wahnsinn.



Echt? Also der Brutto-Netto-Rechner spuckt meist nur Werte zwischen 20 und 40% aus. Welches Gehalt muss ich eingeben, damit ich auf 70% komme?


----------



## efdev (24. September 2017)

Lotto schrieb:


> Eine Forderung nach einem Tempolimit würde Sinn machen wenn sie tatsächlich vom Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor gerechtfertigt ist. Der Nutzen ist aber Null und die "Kosten" sind immens (Aufgabe von Freiheit, Freiheit ist unbezahlbares Gut).


Rasen ist Freiheit? 
Was spricht denn gegen ein Tempolimit außer deiner Freiheit wobei ich nicht wüsste wie deine Freiheit durch ein Tempolimit negativ beeinflusst wird  
Solange ein Tempolimit mehr leben schützt als es nimmt halte ich es zumindest für diskussionwürdig.


----------



## RavionHD (24. September 2017)

Die AFD mag zwar auf 13% kommen, die FPÖ bei uns in Österreich wird wahrscheinlich irgendwo bei 25% landen...

Traurig dass die Proteststimmen nur den Rechtsextremen helfen, weil die Altbewährten nicht in der Lage sind offensichtliche Probleme anzuerkennen.

Bei uns in Österreich gibt es wenigstens eine linke wählbare Alternative, das sehe ich in Deutschland weniger.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und weil das auch jeder bleiben lässt, klappt das ja auch so super ohne Tempolimit, oder wie?



Ich wüsste nicht, wo das fehlende Tempolimit ein Problem wäre. Aber du meinst doch, es wäre so eine super Idee.



Two-Face schrieb:


> A) Was garantiert nicht an unbegrenzter Geschwindigkeit liegt



Wenn es auch ohne Tempolimit sinkt, ist doch alles io.



Two-Face schrieb:


> B) In Bayern ist das ein großes Thema.



Achja, wo das? Konnte ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht finden.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein klassischer Kaaruzo mal wieder.
> Du kamst von Unfällen daher.
> Diese Fahrzeuge gibt es auf Autobahnen nicht.
> Diese Fahrzeuge haben haber sehr häufig mit Unfällen auf Landstraßen zu tun (in Statistiken wird das häufig nicht miteinberechnet).



Achso, es wird in den Statistiken nicht mitgerechnet, aber du weißt, dass das so ist?

Großes Kino.



Two-Face schrieb:


> JEDE Partei labert irgend' einen Blödsinn daher. Wenn es nach dem ginge, dürfte man keine mehr wählen.
> Die Grünen haben also ein paar Kasper, die Unsinn verzapfen, na und?
> Was macht das jetzt für einen Unterschied, z.B. zur AfD?



Niemand ist so deutschenfeindlich, wie die Grünen. Das ist der Unterschied.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe so den Eindruck, wenn dieses Forum ein Standgericht wäre, würde man jeden Grünen-Wähler automatisch erschießen.



Gehen mal wieder die Argumente aus?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und das disqualifiziert die Grünen jetzt inwiefern...?



Wer sprach jetzt von disqualifizieren?



efdev schrieb:


> Rasen ist Freiheit?



Ah, da haben wir doch gleich die Logik von Tempolimitbefürwortern.

Jeder der schnell fährt, ist ein Raser.



efdev schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen ein Tempolimit außer deiner Freiheit wobei ich nicht wüsste wie deine Freiheit durch ein Tempolimit negativ beeinflusst wird



Wenn ich für die gleiche Strecke deutlich länger brauchen, obwohl es keinen Grund gibt langsam zu fahren, schränkt das schon ein. 



efdev schrieb:


> Solange ein Tempolimit mehr leben schützt als es nimmt halte ich es zumindest für diskussionwürdig.



Wenn es euch auf der Autobahn zu schnell vorangeht, dann nehmt nen Zug oder fahrt Landstraße.


----------



## Verminaard (24. September 2017)

Wieviel, von denen, die hier ueber Tempolimit reden, egal ob pro oder kontra, fahren wirklich viel Autobahn.
Wenn ja wo und wieviel?
*efdev*, definiere bitte mal "rasen". Das ist doch sehr subjektiv.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Ich pendel momentan viel zwischen Frankfurt a. M., Dresden und Berlin. Muss sagen, dass ein Tempolimit eine absolute Wohltat wäre. Gerade wenn man mal wieder einen der vielen LKW überholen muss und von hinten die fahrende Schrankwand mit 2,5t mit 250km/h eben noch ganz klein im Rückspiegel war und im nächsten Moment Stoßstange Stoßstange berührt. Autobahn fahren ist dank solchen Asozialen (und der LKW!) unfassbar unangenehm, gerade auf den zweispurigen Abschnitten. Entweder 80 oder 200.
Natürlich muss auch wieder mehr Güterverkehr auf die Schiene, das wäre ein guter erster Schritt. Aber wirklich entspannt würde es sich auf vielen Abschnitten erst mit einem konsequenten Tempolimit fahren lassen.
Ansonsten könnte man gerne auch noch die bescheuerten Hausfrauenpanzer einschränken, aber da schreit die Wirtschaft sofort "Arbeitsplätze!" und der Michel kann nicht mehr sein Gemächt kompensieren, ist also genau so unrealistisch wie ein Tempolimit.


----------



## Leob12 (24. September 2017)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Die AFD mag zwar auf 13% kommen, die FPÖ bei uns in Österreich wird wahrscheinlich irgendwo bei 25% landen...
> 
> Traurig dass die Proteststimmen nur den Rechtsextremen helfen, weil die Altbewährten nicht in der Lage sind offensichtliche Probleme anzuerkennen.
> 
> Bei uns in Österreich gibt es wenigstens eine linke wählbare Alternative, das sehe ich in Deutschland weniger.


Welche denn? Die Grünen? SPÖ? 
Ich schätze der gute HC wird irgendwo bei 20-23% landen. Kurz wird leider gewinnen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RavionHD (24. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Welche denn? Die Grünen? SPÖ?
> Ich schätze der gute HC wird irgendwo bei 20-23% landen. Kurz wird leider gewinnen.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Peter Pilz.


----------



## Leob12 (24. September 2017)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Peter Pilz.


Pilz ist viel aber nicht links. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RavionHD (24. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Pilz ist viel aber nicht links.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Doch ich würde sagen dass seine grundpolitische Einstellung sehr wohl links ist.
Nicht umsonst war er jahrzehntelang bei den Grünen bzw einer der Mitbegründer.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

@ plutoniumsulfat 

Mehrwertsteuer, KFZ-Steuer, Grundsteuer, Mineralölsteuer etc. pp.

Ein Alleinstehender zahlt also locker 70% Steuern.


Ein Tempolimit ist natürlich überfällig.


----------



## Leob12 (24. September 2017)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Doch ich würde sagen dass seine grundpolitische Einstellung sehr wohl links ist.
> Nicht umsonst war er jahrzehntelang bei den Grünen bzw einer der Mitbegründer.


Seine jetzige Partei ist aber nicht links. Er ist ja auch deswegen ausgetreten (worden)^^ 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, wo das fehlende Tempolimit ein Problem wäre. Aber du meinst doch, es wäre so eine super Idee.


Der Spritverbauch würde sinken, dies hilft so oder so dem Klima, es braucht auch kein Wettrüsten mehr um die PS-stärksten Boliden. Es würde auch nicht dauernd Stress mit Rasern geben, die andauernd drängeln, Staus könnte man auch besser vermeiden. Das Tempolimit muss ja nicht gleich 120 sein. Aber eine ungefähr angeglichene Geschwindigkeit wäre auf der Autobahn wesentlich harmonischer.

Eigentlich bin ich bei dem Thema äußerst selbskritisch, ich bin selber schon auf der A-Bahn gerne mal schnell gefahren...


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achja, wo das? Konnte ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht finden.


Landkreis Augsburg: Autobahn 8: Schlaflos hinter dem Larmschutzwall - Nachrichten Augsburg-Land, Gersthofen, Neusass - Augsburger Allgemeine
Ich finde sogar was bei dir in Hamburg:
Larmschutz: Das Problem mit dem Autobahndeckel von Othmarschen - WELT
Also auch da muss der Lärm offenkundig ein Thema sein, sonst würde man sowas nicht machen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso, es wird in den Statistiken nicht mitgerechnet, aber du weißt, dass das so ist?
> 
> Großes Kino.


Jop, ganz großes Kino.
Ich komme daher und argumentiere mit Unfällen gegen ein Tempolimit.
Weil es auf der Landstraße mehr Unfälle gibt.
Beachte aber nicht, wie und warum dort Unfälle geschehen.
Wegen des dort herrschenden Tempolimits?
Oder, wegen der dort fahrenden Fahrzeuge, Ampeln, Fußgängerüberwegen, schmaleren Fahrspuren, Baustellen oder dass auf Lanstraßen eher mal gerne alkoholisierte Typen fahren, die schnell zur Tanke und sich die nächste Pulle besorgen müssen.

Ist wie mit den Äpfeln und Birnen.
Dass dies oft in den Unfallstatistiken nicht miteinberechnet wird, kann doch ich nichts.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Niemand ist so deutschenfeindlich, wie die Grünen. Das ist der Unterschied.


Pardon, niemand ist so ausländerfeindlich wie die AfD.
Die Grünen sagen immerhin auch mal was gegen Erdogan.
Außerdem wusste ich gar nicht, dass mehr soziale Gleichheit und Kritik an der europäischen bzw. deutschen Finanzpolitik "deutschenfeindlich" ist?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gehen mal wieder die Argumente aus?


Sagt der richtige.
Ich warte immernoch auf eine nachvollziehbare Begründung auf da Gesülze mit "Deutschland und Tradition"....


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer sprach jetzt von disqualifizieren?


Es ging doch grade darum, dass die Grünen möglichst keine Regierungspartei (angesprochen, "Jamaika") sein sollten. Deshalb, dafür "disqualifizieren".

P.S.: Also ich würde mir im Falle von Jamaika eher über die FDP den Kopf zerbrechen. Bloß, weil Lindner nun Wahlwerbung im Stile eines Männermodelabels gemacht hat, muss das nicht heißen, dass die jetzt irgendwie kompetenter als noch vor 4 Jahren sind...


----------



## RavionHD (24. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Seine jetzige Partei ist aber nicht links. Er ist ja auch deswegen ausgetreten (worden)^^
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Doch wieso ist seine jetztige "Partei" (die keine ist) denn nicht links?

Er ist definitiv weder konservativ noch rechts.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich pendel momentan viel zwischen Frankfurt a. M., Dresden und Berlin. Muss sagen, dass ein Tempolimit eine absolute Wohltat wäre. Gerade wenn man mal wieder einen der vielen LKW überholen muss und von hinten die fahrende Schrankwand mit 2,5t mit 250km/h eben noch ganz klein im Rückspiegel war und im nächsten Moment Stoßstange Stoßstange berührt. Autobahn fahren ist dank solchen Asozialen (und der LKW!) unfassbar unangenehm, gerade auf den zweispurigen Abschnitten. Entweder 80 oder 200.



War der Fahrer mit 250 schon im Rückspiegel zu sehen, als du auf die linke Spur gezogen bist oder nicht?

Denn ich erlebe sehr häufig das Gegenteil. Das jemanden (vermutlich ohne zu gucken) auf die linke Spur zieht und man selbst in die Eisen treten muss.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Natürlich muss auch wieder mehr Güterverkehr auf die Schiene, das wäre ein guter erster Schritt. Aber wirklich entspannt würde es sich auf vielen Abschnitten erst mit einem konsequenten Tempolimit fahren lassen.



Entspannt wäre es, wenn die Leute auch mal wieder das Rechtsfahrgebot beherrschen und anwenden würden. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ansonsten könnte man gerne auch noch die bescheuerten Hausfrauenpanzer einschränken, aber da schreit die Wirtschaft sofort "Arbeitsplätze!" und der Michel kann nicht mehr sein Gemächt kompensieren, ist also genau so unrealistisch wie ein Tempolimit.



Hausfrauenpanzer, also Neiddebatte. War ja klar.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Spritverbauch würde sinken, dies hilft so oder so dem Klima, es braucht auch kein Wettrüsten mehr um die PS-stärksten Boliden. Es würde auch nicht dauernd Stress mit Rasern geben, die andauernd drängeln, Staus könnte man auch besser vermeiden. Das Tempolimit muss ja nicht gleich 120 sein. Aber eine ungefähr angeglichene Geschwindigkeit wäre auf der Autobahn wesentlich harmonischer.



Jedes Auto hat ein eingebautes Tempolimit.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Landkreis Augsburg: Autobahn 8: Schlaflos hinter dem Larmschutzwall - Nachrichten Augsburg-Land, Gersthofen, Neusass - Augsburger Allgemeine
> Ich finde sogar was bei dir in Hamburg:
> Larmschutz: Das Problem mit dem Autobahndeckel von Othmarschen - WELT
> Also auch da muss der Lärm offenkundig ein Thema sein, sonst würde man sowas nicht machen.



Das sind vermutlich die gleichen Spezialisten, die sich freuen, dass sie in Flughafennähe günstig ein Grundstück bekommen haben (warum wohl) und dann über die Lärm empört sind. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Jop, ganz großes Kino.
> Ich komme daher und argumentiere mit Unfällen gegen ein Tempolimit.
> Weil es auf der Landstraße mehr Unfälle gibt.
> Beachte aber nicht, wie und warum dort Unfälle geschehen.
> ...



Leg doch Statistiken vor, wenn du meinst, es läge an diesen Fahrzeugtypen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ist wie mit den Äpfeln und Birnen.
> Dass dies oft in den Unfallstatistiken nicht miteinberechnet wird, kann doch ich nichts.



Hast du dafür Quellen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Pardon, niemand ist so ausländerfeindlich wie die AfD.
> Die Grünen sagen immerhin auch mal was gegen Erdogan.



Bin ich da als Deutscher von betroffen? Das ist so, als wenn du sagst, Surfer sterben häufiger wegen ertrinken und ich bin kein Surfer.

Und die Grünen haben eine Monopolstellung auf Erdogankritik?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Außerdem wusste ich gar nicht, dass mehr soziale Gleichheit und Kritik an der europäischen bzw. deutschen Finanzpolitik "deutschenfeindlich" ist?



Wüsste auch nicht, dass ich das behauptet haben.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich warte immernoch auf eine nachvollziehbare Begründung auf da Gesülze mit "Deutschland und Tradition"....



Habe ich dir bereits beantwortet. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es ging doch grade darum, dass die Grünen möglichst keine Regierungspartei (angesprochen, "Jamaika") sein sollten. Deshalb, dafür "disqualifizieren".



Also hast du das Wort "disqualifizieren" in die Diskussion gebracht? Danke.



Two-Face schrieb:


> P.S.: Also ich würde mir im Falle von Jamaika eher über die FDP den Kopf zerbrechen. Bloß, weil Lindner nun Wahlwerbung im Stile eines Männermodelabels gemacht hat, muss das nicht heißen, dass die jetzt irgendwie kompetenter als noch vor 4 Jahren sind...



Lieber die FDP, als die Grünen.


----------



## chaotium (24. September 2017)

Die grünen sollten sich ebenfallf für die Opposition bekennen, dann wäre richtig knatsch im Bundestag


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Wahlerwanderung: Welche Parteien die meisten Stimmen an die AfD verloren - WELT

Keine andere Partei konnte soviele NIchtwähler zur Wahl bewegen. Also nochmal eine Klatsche für die Regierungsparteien.


----------



## Verminaard (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich pendel momentan viel zwischen Frankfurt a. M., Dresden und Berlin. Muss sagen, dass ein Tempolimit eine absolute Wohltat wäre. Gerade wenn man mal wieder einen der vielen LKW überholen muss und von hinten die fahrende Schrankwand mit 2,5t mit 250km/h eben noch ganz klein im Rückspiegel war und im nächsten Moment Stoßstange Stoßstange berührt. Autobahn fahren ist dank solchen Asozialen (und der LKW!) unfassbar unangenehm, gerade auf den zweispurigen Abschnitten. Entweder 80 oder 200.



Entweder du uebertreibst hier, dann koennen wir eine vernuenftige Diskussion darueber komplett lassen, oder irgendwas passt hier so gar nicht.
Selbst wenn ein Fahrzeug sehr schnell faehrt, und es ist ganz klein im Rueckspiegel, klebt der nicht im naechsten Moment bei einem ordentlichen Ueberhohlvorgang an der Stoßstange.

Gibt mehrere Moeglichkeiten.
.) der war doch nicht so klein im Rueckspiegel
.) du schaetzt das falsch ein
.) wenn er nicht so weit weg war, hast du ruecksichtslos einen Spurwechsel vollzogen und noetigst den wesentlich schnelleren Fahrer auf deine Geschwindigkeit runterzubremsen
.)deine Ueberhohlgeschwindgikeit ist einfach, im Verhlaeltniss zum ueberholenden Fahrzeug nicht hoch genug

Meine Erfahrungen auf Deutschlands Autobahnen sind da etwas anderer Natur. Ich bin von Sylt bis in die Schweiz, von Luxemburg bis Berlin unterwegs, Jahresfahrleistung nur auf Autobahnen, und da nehme ich mal die Privatfahrten raus, sind ca 55-60 tausend Kilometer aktuell.

Hauptproblem ist das massive Verkehrsaufkommen von LKW's und deren Verhalten.
Autofahrer die Vorschriften einfach nicht umsetzen. Ganz vorne mit dabei: ruecksichtsloser Spurwechsel beim Ueberholvorgang, meist eines LKW's.
Egal wo der Folgeverkehr ist, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit dieser faehrt, ob Sicherheitsabstand als Luecke genutzt wird usw.
Einmal kurz links geblinkt und ausgeschert.
Der Folgeverkehr, das sind ja die Raser, die machen ja alles falsch.
Hier mal ein Auszug des Wiki-Artikel: Uberholvorgang – Wikipedia


Spoiler



a) für den Überholenden:


genügend Fahrbahnbreite (Seitenabstand bei einspurigen  Fortbewegungsmitteln 1,5 m – z.B. beim Überholen von Fahrrädern –, bei  mehrspurigen 1 m) 
wesentlich höhere Geschwindigkeit als das überholte Fahrzeug (siehe auch Elefantenrennen  bei LKW). Dauert etwa der Überholvorgang eines LKW mit einer  Differenzgeschwindigkeit von weniger als 10 km/h auf einer zweispurigen  Autobahn mehr als 45 Sekunden, handelt es sich um ein ordnungswidriges  Verkehrsmanöver (§ 5 Abs. 2 Satz 2, § 49 Abs. 1 Nr. 5 StVO), wenn dadurch der Verkehrsfluss unangemessen behindert wird.[SUP][2][/SUP] 
ausreichende Sicht auf den Gegenverkehr 
keine Behinderung oder Gefährdung des Gegenverkehrs 
keine Behinderung des Überholten 
keine Gefährdung des nachfolgenden Verkehrs beim Ausscheren 
keine Gefährdung durch den Fahrbahnzustand 
kein Überholverbot (allgemein, aber auch für die entsprechende Fahrzeuggruppe)
auf Autobahnen: LKW dürfen in Baustellen nicht überholen 



Rechtsfahrgebot ist auch nur so eine Richtline, rechts ueberholen gehoert auch zum guten Ton.
Ich koennt mich hier noch richtig lange auslassen, hilft aber nicht weiter.

Ueber meine Fahrweise schreib ich nichts rein, ist auch unwichtig, wird sich jeder, wie er denkt, seine eigene Meinung bilden oder gebildet haben, egal ob sie richtig ist oder nicht.




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Natürlich muss auch wieder mehr Güterverkehr auf die Schiene, das wäre ein guter erster Schritt


Ein sinvoller und guter Vorschlag


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> War der Fahrer mit 250 schon im Rückspiegel zu sehen, als du auf die linke Spur gezogen bist oder nicht?
> 
> Denn ich erlebe sehr häufig das Gegenteil. Das jemanden (vermutlich ohne zu gucken) auf die linke Spur zieht und man selbst in die Eisen treten muss.
> 
> ...




Wenn man auf zweispurigen Autobahnen nicht andauernd 80 (oder am Berg gerne mal 50...) fahren will muss man eben ab und zu mal einen LKW überholen. Und wenn jemand 250 fährt kann die Lücke gar nicht groß genug sein, gucken bringt da nicht viel...
Wenn man NICHT guckt wäre man bei solchen Geschossen auch zeitnah tot, und das bin ich ja nicht.
Rechtsfahrgebot kenn ich und wende ich an. Aber wie gesagt, es gibt Situationen, wo einem als PKW-Fahrer nur eine Spur bleibt. Oder man regelmäßig überholen muss. Und dann sollte man, wenn man üblicherweise mit 130-140km/h unterwegs ist nicht Sorgen um seine Gesundheit haben, auch wenn man guckt und schnellstmöglich in einer größtmöglichen Lücke zum überholen ansetzt.

Auf die Besitzer der modernen Hausfrauenpanzer bin ich überhaupt nicht neidisch, das Neidgeheule ist generell ein bescheuertes Argument der Besitzstandswahrer. Fährt sich auf der Straße so beschissen wie ein echter Geländewagen, ist aber dann im Gelände nicht zu gebrauchen.
Gerade die, auf die ich dann echt neidisch wäre, verhalten sich meiner Erfahrung nach eher vernünftig, also z.B. Besitzer von Sportwagen, die ich mir nie im Leben leisten kann. Natürlich gibts auch da schwarze Schafe, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal einen Ferrari, Aston usw. habe drängeln sehen. Und da wo ich herkomme sind die fast so häufig wie die SUVs.



@Verminaard

Die, die ohne Blinken gleich rüberziehen, regen mich genau so auf, die sind nicht weniger gefährlich als Raser. Und es gibt ja auch solche, die schnell unterwegs sind, die, sobald sie sehen, dass einer zum überholen ansetzt und dass auch rechtzeitig anzeigt, vom Gas gehen und den Abstand wahren. Aber genau so gibts die, die, obwohl sie es rechtzeitig sehen, gnadenlos draufhalten und bis zur Stoßstange ranfahren, Lichthupe setzen usw. Und da kann eben keine Lücke groß genug sein, die wollen ihre 250 durchziehen, komme was wolle.
Solange alle meist fahren können wie sie wollen respektiere ich, dass manche schneller sind als ich und manche langsamer. Ich nehme dann dementsprechend Rücksicht, warte mit dem Überholen oder überhole statt zu drängeln. Aber ich erwarte, dass alle anderen das auch machen, egal ob sie dafür mal vom Gas gehen müssen oder eben rechtzeitig blinken. Solange es aber so viele gibt, die offensichtlich geistig nicht in der Lage sind mit einer potentiellen Mordwaffe richtig umzugehen wäre es deutlich entspannter, wenn es ein Tempolimit gäbe.

Ansonsten gibts ist das ja nur das, was mich direkt betrifft. Two-Face hat ja noch genug andere Argumente gebracht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Antifa demonstriert gegen AfD-Wahlparty in Berlin, Polizei muss eingreifen - Bundestagswahl 2017 - WELT

Die Linksextremisten machen mal wieder, was sie am besten können. Polizisten mit Steinen beschmeißen. Hoffentlich wird dagegen jetzt mal härter vorgegangen, wo der Bundestag wieder konservativer geworden ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2017)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Man hätte die AfD diverse Male argumentativ zerlegen können. Stattdessen hat man sich auf Twitter-Posts in Richtung "Bald sitzen wieder Nazis im Parlament" beschränkt.
> 
> Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass das Wahlprogramm der AfD in meinen Augen zum Großteil Müll ist.



Die AFD wurde oft genug inhaltlich zerlegt. Ist bei den quasi null Inhalten ja auch nicht weiter schwer. Aber weder dieser Mangel noch dessen Aufzeigung hat irgend einen AFD-FAN oder -Vertreter gejuckt, stattdessen werden die Gelegenheiten für Rechtspopulismus genutzt. Also ist man irgendwann dazu übergangen, der AFD mit der Begründung "kein Platz für Hetze" möglichst gar keine Bühne zu bieten. Funktioniert zwar auch nicht, weil sich Hetze eben über Kanäle mit Minimalkapazität verbreitet, aber zumindest hat man nicht noch Anstrengung reingesteckt.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Das ist das große Problem der "Volks" und alten Parteien. Wenn ueber Jahre nicht auf die Belangen der Mehrheit gehoert wird, entlaed sich das irgendwann. Meist unschoen.
> Die deutsche Politik geht nicht mit der Zeit. Wird wahrscheinlich woanders auch nicht anders sein.
> Zu Zeiten wo Informationen leichter den Weg zu Jedermann finden, laesst sich halt nicht mehr ganz so leicht versteckte Politik fuer die Belangen Weniger machen.
> 
> ...



"Partei A lässt Unternehmen, die gegen Klima- und Gesundheitsschutzgesetze verstoßen, ungeschoren davon kommen. Deswegen wählt man Partei B, die Klimaschutz abschaffen und Unternehmen die Bedingungen erleichtern will, anstatt Partei C, die dieses Problem seit über einem Jahrzehnt kritisiert und hart durchgreifen will."

Und bei solchen "Argumenten" wundert man sich, wieso niemand mehr mit AFD-Sympathisanten über "Inhalte" diskutiert?




der-sack88 schrieb:


> edit:
> Zu den Grünen: weg von Kretschmann und auf die grüne Basis hören. Eine grüne Partei aus Ströbeles oder so würde ich jederzeit wieder wählen.
> Ist zwar schwer, in der derzeitigen Scheindebatte um die Flüchtlinge wirklich wichtige Themen anzusprechen, aber wenn man vielleicht doch vermittelt bekommt, dass es nichts bringt, Deutschland fein arisch zu halten, wenn Norddeutschland absäuft, es nichts mehr zu mampfen gibt oder ein großer Teil der Gesellschaft wirtschaftlich noch weiter abgehängt wird...



"schwer"? Man kann nun wirklich behaupten, dass die Grünen es auch nur versucht hätten. Zu hohe Autoemissionen? Keine Diskussion über alternative Verkehrskonzepte und klare Regeln, sondern FDP-Forderungen zugunsten der Autoindustrie von Özdemir. Deutschland kooperiert fleißig weiterhin mit so ziemlich allen Verursachen von Fluchtgründen? Keine Diskussion über Waffenlieferungen, Bürgschaften und Investionshilfen für Großkonzerne, sondern AFD-Formulierungen von Palmer. Gesellschaftliche Spaltung? Keine Diskussion über fehlende Chancengleichheit, sondern ein ausdrücklich "bitte alles so lassen" von Kretschmann, dem immer noch niemand gesagt hat, dass eine Regierungsmehrheit in BW nicht automatisch CDU-Mitgliedschaft bedeutet. Wenn Göring-Eckhardt noch CSU-freundlich die Christentums-Schiene gefahren wäre (was sie nicht hat), wären die Grünen als die perfekte Ganz-Große-Koalition im Wahlkampf präsent gewesen, mit allem außer progressiven Inhalten.
Aber das ist halt leider das traurige bei mittlerweile jeder Partei: Es geht nirgendwo mehr um Ziele, nur noch darum irgendwie einer mysteriösen Wählermehrheit zu schmeicheln. Dass es den Einheitswähler in einer individualisierten Gesellschaft gar nicht gibt und man mit abweichenden Positionen vielleicht diverse Minderheiten hinter sich scharen könnte...
Nicht nur die AFD hat Demokratie nicht verstanden.
(Die Wähler zugegebenermaßen aber auch nicht.)




Lotto schrieb:


> Begründung?
> Die allermeisten Leute auf deutschen Straßen sterben auf Landstraßen. Auf Autobahnen entfällt nur ein geringer Teil und von diesem Teil sind die meisten Auffahrunfälle am Stau, Geisterfahrer oder ähnliches. Ein Tempolimit wird die Verkehrstoten also NICHT reduzieren bzw. nicht in dem Maße das sowas gerechtfertigt wäre. Ein Restrisiko bleibt immer. Wenn man 0 Verkehrstote möchte müssen alle Zuhause bleiben.



Die wichtigsten Argumente für Tempolimits sind weniger Emissionen, weniger Kosten für Straßenbau (bei gleicher Nutzbarkeit), ein höherer Verkehrsdurchsatz und ggf. noch weniger Unfälle. Aber nicht "weniger Tote". Dafür müsste man ein Tempolimit von 10 in den Städten einführen weil dass ungefähr die Geschwindigkeit wäre, bei der mehr als 80% der Autofahrer alle für einen sicheren Abbiegevorgang nötigen Schritte durchführen können, bevor sie an der Kreuzung vorbei sind oder eben unter leichten Rappelgeräuschen (Radfahrer unterm 2,5 Tonner) einfach so abgebogen sind und man müsste alle Bäume an Landstraßen fällen, damit die nicht immer so fieß vors Auto springen können. Aber beim typischen Autobahnunfall wirken Kräfte so vorhersehbar, dass man sich schon wirklich viel Mühe geben oder einen LKW zur Hilfe nehmen muss, damit es Tote gibt. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass Vollsperrungen ohne Tote dem Verkehrsfluss ebensowenig zu gute kommen, wie der Kampf um 5 km/h mehr.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mit einem Wort. Wirtschaftsfeindlich.



Stimmt, wer braucht schon einen Planeten?


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2017)

Angie wird jedenfalls jede mathematisch mögliche Koalition mit machen. Ist ja der Vorteil wenn man kein Programm hat: Man kann das von beliebigen anderen Parteien kanibalisieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wenn man auf zweispurigen Autobahnen nicht andauernd 80 (oder am Berg gerne mal 50...) fahren will muss man eben ab und zu mal einen LKW überholen. Und wenn jemand 250 fährt kann die Lücke gar nicht groß genug sein, gucken bringt da nicht viel...
> Wenn man NICHT guckt wäre man bei solchen Geschossen auch zeitnah tot, und das bin ich ja nicht.
> Rechtsfahrgebot kenn ich und wende ich an. Aber wie gesagt, es gibt Situationen, wo einem als PKW-Fahrer nur eine Spur bleibt. Oder man regelmäßig überholen muss. Und dann sollte man, wenn man üblicherweise mit 130-140km/h unterwegs ist nicht Sorgen um seine Gesundheit haben, auch wenn man guckt und schnellstmöglich in einer größtmöglichen Lücke zum überholen ansetzt.



Ganz einfach Frage. Wie weit war das Fahrzeug entfernt, als du links rübergezogen bist?

Entweder er war weit genug weg, dann hättest du genug Zeit um den Überholvorgang durchzuführen, oder er war nicht weit genug weg, dann bist du in die linke Spur gezogen und hast den nachfolgenden Verkehr behindert (was bei Überholvorgängen nicht erlaubt ist).

Also?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Auf die Besitzer der modernen Hausfrauenpanzer bin ich überhaupt nicht neidisch, das Neidgeheule ist generell ein bescheuertes Argument der Besitzstandswahrer. Fährt sich auf der Straße so beschissen wie ein echter Geländewagen, ist aber dann im Gelände nicht zu gebrauchen.Gerade die, auf die ich dann echt neidisch wäre, verhalten sich meiner Erfahrung nach eher vernünftig, also z.B. Besitzer von Sportwagen, die ich mir nie im Leben leisten kann. Natürlich gibts auch da schwarze Schafe, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal einen Ferrari, Aston usw. habe drängeln sehen. Und da wo ich herkomme sind die fast so häufig wie die SUVs.



Und was juckt dich dann, wie sich andere Autos fahren? Kann dir doch egal sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die AFD wurde oft genug inhaltlich zerlegt. Ist bei den quasi null Inhalten ja auch nicht weiter schwer. Aber weder dieser Mangel noch dessen Aufzeigung hat irgend einen AFD-FAN oder -Vertreter gejuckt, stattdessen werden die Gelegenheiten für Rechtspopulismus genutzt. Also ist man irgendwann dazu übergangen, der AFD mit der Begründung "kein Platz für Hetze" möglichst gar keine Bühne zu bieten. Funktioniert zwar auch nicht, weil sich Hetze eben über Kanäle mit Minimalkapazität verbreitet, aber zumindest hat man nicht noch Anstrengung reingesteckt.



Tja, da hätte man statt dort Energie zu investieren mal lieber mit konkreten Umsetzungen glänzen sollen. Worte und Klientelpolitik für 10% bis 20% im Land allein sorgen halt nicht dafür das es den Menschen besser geht und man mit einer Mehrheit gewählt wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Partei A lässt Unternehmen, die gegen Klima- und Gesundheitsschutzgesetze verstoßen, ungeschoren davon kommen. Deswegen wählt man Partei B, die Klimaschutz abschaffen und Unternehmen die Bedingungen erleichtern will, anstatt Partei C, die dieses Problem seit über einem Jahrzehnt kritisiert und hart durchgreifen will."



Nur das Partei C dafür an anderer Stelle wieder irgendwelche Forderungen hat die völlig untragbar sind.
So ist es halt immer, egal was du auch wählst, jede Partei hat Forderungen die irgendwelche Menschen nicht wollen, am Ende wählen sie halt das womit sie "glauben" am besten Leben zu können oder am ehsten ihren größten Wünschen Nachdruck zu verleihen.


----------



## iGameKudan (24. September 2017)

Völlig unabhängig was man von der AfD hält (oder halt nicht...): Laut N24 sind 18,5% aller AfD-Wähler Nichtwähler. Das sollte die ehemalige Bundesregierung mal als die Schlappe des aktuellen Wahlkampfes ansehen - neben dem großen Anteil ehemaliger SPD-/CDU-/Linke-Wähler. (Ja, laut N24 sind 9,6% aller AfD-Wähler ehemalige Linke-Wähler... ).

Nur ca. 1/3 aller AfD-Wähler haben auch beim letzten Mal AfD gewählt. Die restlichen 2/3 scheint die AfD überzeugt zu haben... Ob mit dem Wahlprogramm, oder aus Frust.


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jedes Auto hat ein eingebautes Tempolimit.


Redest du jetzt von der bauartbedingten Höchstgeschwindigkeit?
Die ist schon bei einem Golf GTI recht weit oben...


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das sind vermutlich die gleichen Spezialisten, die sich freuen, dass sie in Flughafennähe günstig ein Grundstück bekommen haben (warum wohl) und dann über die Lärm empört sind.


Weil sich heutzutage in DE natürlich jeder, jede Art von Grundstück leisten kann.
Übrigens gibt es kaum noch reine Wohngebiete in Autobahnnähe.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Leg doch Statistiken vor, wenn du meinst, es läge an diesen Fahrzeugtypen.


Ich habe nie gesagt, es läge ausschließlich an anderen Fahrzeugtypen. Nur dass auf der Landstraße eben auch andere Fahrzeuge fahren und Unfälle mit diesen Fahrzeugen es auf der Autobahn nunmal - i.d.R. - nicht gibt. Das ist genauso ein Faktor wie Ampeln, Vorfahrtsmissachtung, usw. 
Hast du auf der Autobahn auch nicht, deswegen kannst du Unfallstatistiken von der A-Bahn und der L-Straße nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen und als Gegenargument zum Tempolimit Unfälle heranziehen und das mit der Landstraße begründen. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hast du dafür Quellen?


Für was?
Für die Unfallursachen in Deutschland?
Unfallstatistik nach Unfallursachen
Kannst dir da selber raussuchen, was davon auf Landstraßen und was auf Autobahnen zutrifft.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bin ich da als Deutscher von betroffen? Das ist so, als wenn du sagst, Surfer sterben häufiger wegen ertrinken und ich bin kein Surfer.


Darf ich als Deutscher nicht für Rechte für Ausländer sein?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und die Grünen haben eine Monopolstellung auf Erdogankritik?


Scheinbar ja schon, denn die Grünen sind offenbar die einzigen, die Erdogan und die Türkei wirklich hart kritisieren und nicht nur mit Floskeln um sich werfen, wie es Union und SPD machen. Und die AfD sagt da ja gar nichts zu, hauptsäche, der behält die ganzen Flüchtlinge schön als Faustpfand um Milliarden einzukassieren...


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wüsste auch nicht, dass ich das behauptet haben.


Dann erläutere doch, was an den Grünen, aus deiner Sicht, so "deutschenfeindlich", oder wie du das beschreibst, ist.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Habe ich dir bereits beantwortet.


Wo?
Dass man sowas in der Schule lernt? Dass irgendwo ein anderer User mal angeblich irgendwo einen ausführlichen Post zu dem Thema gerbacht hat? Ich habe auch mal einen ausführlichen Post zu dem Thema geschrieben, inkl. dem Wortlaut, den Frau Özoguz tatsächlich von sich gegeben hat. Habe nie von irgend' jemand eine Antwort drauf erhalten...


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also hast du das Wort "disqualifizieren" in die Diskussion gebracht? Danke.



Was red' ich hier mit einem 10-jährigen...


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lieber die FDP, als die Grünen.


...und lieber die Grünen als die AfD.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja, da hätte man statt dort Energie zu investieren mal lieber mit konkreten Umsetzungen glänzen sollen. Worte und Klientelpolitik für 10% bis 20% im Land allein sorgen halt nicht dafür das es den Menschen besser geht und man mit einer Mehrheit gewählt wird.



2 Parteien haben ihre Möglichkeiten unzureichend genutzt, deswegen wird eine Partei die keine Möglichkeiten hatte (und auch keine Konzepte) gewählt, während 39 andere Parteien, die genauso keine Möglichkeiten hatten (z.T. aber durchaus Konzepte) ignoriert werden?
Deine "Erklärung" weißt mehr Lücken auf, als das AFD-Programm.



> Nur das Partei C dafür an anderer Stelle wieder irgendwelche Forderungen hat die völlig untragbar sind.
> So ist es halt immer, egal was du auch wählst, jede Partei hat Forderungen die irgendwelche Menschen nicht wollen, am Ende wählen sie halt das womit sie "glauben" am besten Leben zu können oder am ehsten ihren größten Wünschen Nachdruck zu verleihen.



Welche Werte muss man zur Beurteilung heranziehen, damit die Toten und die Zerstörung, die aus einer Umsetzung der AFD-Forderung resultieren würden, das kleinste Übel sind?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> @ plutoniumsulfat
> 
> Mehrwertsteuer, KFZ-Steuer, Grundsteuer, Mineralölsteuer etc. pp.
> 
> ...



Du kannst das ganze aber nicht einfach aufaddieren


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "schwer"? Man kann nun wirklich behaupten, dass die Grünen es auch nur versucht hätten. Zu hohe Autoemissionen? Keine Diskussion über alternative Verkehrskonzepte und klare Regeln, sondern FDP-Forderungen zugunsten der Autoindustrie von Özdemir. Deutschland kooperiert fleißig weiterhin mit so ziemlich allen Verursachen von Fluchtgründen? Keine Diskussion über Waffenlieferungen, Bürgschaften und Investionshilfen für Großkonzerne, sondern AFD-Formulierungen von Palmer. Gesellschaftliche Spaltung? Keine Diskussion über fehlende Chancengleichheit, sondern ein ausdrücklich "bitte alles so lassen" von Kretschmann, dem immer noch niemand gesagt hat, dass eine Regierungsmehrheit in BW nicht automatisch CDU-Mitgliedschaft bedeutet. Wenn Göring-Eckhardt noch CSU-freundlich die Christentums-Schiene gefahren wäre (was sie nicht hat), wären die Grünen als die perfekte Ganz-Große-Koalition im Wahlkampf präsent gewesen, mit allem außer progressiven Inhalten.
> Aber das ist halt leider das traurige bei mittlerweile jeder Partei: Es geht nirgendwo mehr um Ziele, nur noch darum irgendwie einer mysteriösen Wählermehrheit zu schmeicheln. Dass es den Einheitswähler in einer individualisierten Gesellschaft gar nicht gibt und man mit abweichenden Positionen vielleicht diverse Minderheiten hinter sich scharen könnte...
> Nicht nur die AFD hat Demokratie nicht verstanden.
> (Die Wähler zugegebenermaßen aber auch nicht.)




Ich habe mich da auch in erster Linie auf die Medien bezogen, siehe Duell Merkel gegen Schulz. Für andere Themen als die Flüchtlingspolitik war da kaum Platz, wie Kipping auch angemerkt hat. In diesem Wahlkampf ist doch alles andere fast untergegangen. Die SPD hat es mit ihrer diffusen "Gerechtigkeit" versucht und ist sicher auch daran gescheitert, dass sie das ganze nicht vernünftig durchgezogen hat, aber auch, weil es von der Flüchtlingspolitik verdrängt wurde. Hab mich da natürlich unklar ausgedrückt: ansprechen kann man immer viel, ob man gehört wird war dieses mal der springende Punkt.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ganz einfach Frage. Wie weit war das Fahrzeug entfernt, als du links rübergezogen bist?
> 
> Entweder er war weit genug weg, dann hättest du genug Zeit um den Überholvorgang durchzuführen, oder er war nicht weit genug weg, dann bist du in die linke Spur gezogen und hast den nachfolgenden Verkehr behindert (was bei Überholvorgängen nicht erlaubt ist).
> 
> ...




Das Fahrzeug war einmal 567,82m entfernt, einmal 1052,67m. Die anderen Male immer genau Pi*300.

Im Übrigen ist es auch nicht erlaubt zu drängeln, gibt sowas wie den Sicherheitsabstand.

Ansonsten interessiere ich mich schon für Autos, auch wenn mir klar ist, dass ich wahrscheinlich nie im eigenen McLaren über die Nordschleife heizen werden und mir eigentlich egal sein könnte, wie die Dinger sich fahren. Aber hey, ich guck auch gerne Fußball, selbst wenn es bei mir nicht mal für die Kreisklasse reichen sollte. Oder les im HiFi-Forum über Kopfhörer, die ich mir wahrscheinlich nie kaufen werde. Und anders als anscheinend viele andere Deutsche definiere ich Fahrspaß nicht darüber, möglichst schnell gerade aus zu fahren. Um auf einer kurvigen Landstraße Spaß zu haben langt der Premacy meiner Eltern, und dafür braucht es auch keine ungesunden Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. September 2017)

Was wäre eigentlich mit einer Koalition der Mitte aus
SPD / FDP / Grünen und Linken?

Die SPD,  die ihre Wahlniederlage einsieht, stellt nicht den Kanzler, sondern die FDP mit Lindner als größter Gewinner der vier Parteien.
Das wäre mein Vorschlag:

*FDP:*
- Kanzler
- Justiz

*SPD:*
- Verteidigung
- Außen
- Finanzen
- Wirtschaft
- Inneres
- Europa

*Grüne:*
- Energie
- Umwelt und Reaktorsicherheit, 
- Verkehr
- Ernährung und Landwirtschaft

*Linke:*
- Bildung und Forschung
- Gesundheit
- Entwicklungshilfe
- Familien und Rentner


----------



## iGameKudan (24. September 2017)

Gott bewahre einen vor den Grünen als Partei, die den Verkehrs- (der Zwang zu Elektroautos... Die Dinger sind aktuell der größte Beschiss abseits der Emissionen im Betrieb) sowie Ernährungs- (Veggie-Day... Ich lasse mich und die Kinder doch nicht zwangsmaßregeln) und Landwirtschaftsminister stellt. Sonst wäre das wohl die mMn. sinnvollste Kombination...


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 2 Parteien haben ihre Möglichkeiten unzureichend genutzt, deswegen wird eine Partei die keine Möglichkeiten hatte (und auch keine Konzepte) gewählt, während 39 andere Parteien, die genauso keine Möglichkeiten hatten (z.T. aber durchaus Konzepte) ignoriert werden?
> Deine "Erklärung" weißt mehr Lücken auf, als das AFD-Programm.



2 Parteien? Haha, der war gut...
Was zustande kommt sobald FDP und Grüne mitregieren haben wir ja schon gesehen, die hatten in der Vergangenheit ja auch schon Regierungsverantwortung.
Was kleine Parteien betrifft, glaube die NPD will niemand in der Regierungsverantwortung sehen, genauso wenig wie solche Parteien wie Die Violetten, Die Partei, Bergpartei, oder Erdogans verlängerter Arm die ADD und noch gut ein dutzend weiterer kleiner Parteien.

Am Ende gibt es nur wenige Parteien die wirklich den Ansatz einer Ernsthaftigkeit verfolgen, wobei das am Ende beim Wähler, wie du ja schon richtig festgestellt hast, garnicht ankommt.
Nun, aber was erwartet man vom öffentlichen Rundfunk, indem vor allem die großen Parteien und parteinahe "Freunde" vertreten sind anderes, als das dort CDU und SPD die meiste Sendezeit und mediale Aufmerksamkeit zugeschanzt wird, während man den Wähler über mögliche Wahlalternativen möglichst wenig unterrichtet und sofern dann doch mal zu ehr medial ungünstigen Zeiten...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Welche Werte muss man zur Beurteilung heranziehen, damit die Toten und die Zerstörung, die aus einer Umsetzung der AFD-Forderung resultieren würden, das kleinste Übel sind?



Was fragst du mich das?
Bzgl. der Gewichtung musst du schon die Menschen fragen die ihren Schwerpunkt so setzen das eine Partei wie die AfD am Ende für die beste Wahl halten.
Ich habe dir nur nahegelegt wie Menschen das gewichten mögen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was wäre eigentlich mit einer Koalition der Mitte aus
> SPD / FDP / Grünen und Linken?
> 
> Die SPD,  die ihre Wahlniederlage einsieht, stellt nicht den Kanzler,  sondern die FDP mit Lindner als größter Gewinner der vier Parteien.



Darauf könnten sich die 4 wohl nie einigen und würde die CDU wohl kaum ohne weiteres zulassen.


----------



## Lotto (24. September 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Rasen ist Freiheit?
> Was spricht denn gegen ein Tempolimit außer deiner Freiheit wobei ich nicht wüsste wie deine Freiheit durch ein Tempolimit negativ beeinflusst wird
> Solange ein Tempolimit mehr leben schützt als es nimmt halte ich es zumindest für diskussionwürdig.



Es ist nicht Aufgabe des Staates das Unfallrisiko in allen Lebensbereich auf Null zu drücken.
In unseren Land leben 80 Millionen Menschen. Um ein paar Hundert pro Jahr zu retten müssen die anderen knapp 80 Millionen gegängelt werden? Würde man das in allen Bereichen des Lebens  in diesem Staat durchsetzen würde gar nix mehr gehen. Alleine die Anzahl derjenigen die im Krankenhaus durch resistente Keime sterben ist um ein Vielfaches höher (ca. 91000) als alle Verkehrstoten zusammen (ca. 3200). Selbst Selbstmorde (ca. 10000) sind dreimal häufiger als alle Verkehrstote. Warum lese ich dazu nicht andauernd was in irgendeinem News-Portal? Statt dessen wird jeden zweiten Tag von irgendeinem Grünen-Politker wieder mal die Tempolimit-Sau über die Autobahn getrieben.
Und warum fordern da Grüne nicht irgendwas gegen diese ca. 101000 Toten zu unternehmen, was immerhin mehr als jeder 1000. Bürger dieses Landes ist der so im Jahr ums Leben kommt?

Ich sag es dir: es geht nämlich gar nicht um Verkehrstote, es geht einfach nur darum sein eigenes Weltbild und seine Moralvorstellungen anderen aufzudrücken. Dazu gehört es eben auch am besten so zu Leben, dass man bis auf CO2 beim atmen gar nichts anderes in die Luft ablässt.
Für Interessierte kann ich da nur mal raten sich anzugucken wie hoch der Schadstoffausstieg in China im Vergleich zu ganz Europa ist, und vor allem wie dieser weiter wächst. Selbst wenn ganz Europa plötzlich gar keine Schadstoffe mehr ausstossen würde würde das an der Gesamtbilanz kaum was ändern.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Antifa demonstriert gegen AfD-Wahlparty in Berlin, Polizei muss eingreifen - Bundestagswahl 2017 - WELT
> 
> Die Linksextremisten machen mal wieder, was sie am besten können. Polizisten mit Steinen beschmeißen. Hoffentlich wird dagegen jetzt mal härter vorgegangen, wo der Bundestag wieder konservativer geworden ist.



Wird das nicht langsam langweilig?


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die meisten Toten gibt es auf Landstraßen, da gibt es ein Tempolimit. WEr für die linke Spur zu langsam ist, soll rechts fahren.



Ja, deswegen die Geschwindigkeit auf Landstraßen auf 60km/h begrenzen. Ein und Ausfahrten besser kennzeichnen.
Grundsätzlich Stopp Schilder bei solchen Straßen, damit nicht unkontrolliert auf die Landstraßen gefahren wird.
Mehr Kreisverkehre statt Kreuzungen. Bodenwellen um das Abbremsen zu erzwingen.



AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> Spass beiseite, ich habe sie vor allem des Programms wegen gewählt. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Welche Punkte denn genau?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieviel, von denen, die hier ueber Tempolimit reden, egal ob pro oder kontra, fahren wirklich viel Autobahn.
> Wenn ja wo und wieviel?



Ich fahre täglich 120km auf der Autobahn. Tempolimit auf jeden Fall. 120km/h kann man nehmen, 100km/h sind besser.
Sollen die Leute eben rechtzeitiger losfahren anstatt zu rasen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> War der Fahrer mit 250 schon im Rückspiegel zu sehen, als du auf die linke Spur gezogen bist oder nicht?
> 
> Denn ich erlebe sehr häufig das Gegenteil. Das jemanden (vermutlich ohne zu gucken) auf die linke Spur zieht und man selbst in die Eisen treten muss.



Ja, ich mache das gerne mal, einfach nach links ziehen, danach blinken und dann 500m vor dem nächsten Lkw, einfach um den links blinkenden BMW einzubremsen.
Der freut sich dann immer, wenn er hinter mir ist.
Herrlich.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nur ca. 1/3 aller AfD-Wähler haben auch beim letzten Mal AfD gewählt. Die restlichen 2/3 scheint die AfD überzeugt zu haben... Ob mit dem Wahlprogramm, oder aus Frust.



Eher aus Frust. Siehe hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kann auch nicht Sinn und Zweck einer Wahl sein, eine Partei mit der man selbst persönlich nichts anfangen kann zu wählen, bloß um ein Zeichen zu setzen. Ein offizielle Enthaltsamkeit  fließt genauso zur Wahlbeteiligung bei. Nur viele wissen das scheinbar leider nicht.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Gott bewahre einen vor den Grünen als Partei, die den Verkehrs- (der Zwang zu Elektroautos... Die Dinger sind aktuell der größte Beschiss abseits der Emissionen im Betrieb) sowie Ernährungs- (Veggie-Day... Ich lasse mich und die Kinder doch nicht zwangsmaßregeln) und Landwirtschaftsminister stellt. Sonst wäre das wohl die mMn. sinnvollste Kombination...




Die Betonung liegt auf aktuell. Nur wer sehr naiv ist (also z.B. die deutsche Autoindustrie) glaubt doch, dass die Entwicklung ab jetzt für immer stehen bleibt. Wenn man sich anguckt, was sich technologisch in den letzten 20 Jahren so getan hat, würde ich nicht ausschließen, dass das Elektroauto in was weiß ich, 10 Jahren, also nach einer angebrachten Übergangszeit, einfach überlegen ist.
Natürlich nicht in Deutschland, wenn sich die Industrie hierzulande weiter so vehement dem nötigen Fortschritt verweigert, aber alleine die Chinesen werden aufs Gaspedal drücken, weil es für die gar nicht anders geht, beim Blick in deren Städte.

Und beim Veggie-Day... da frag ich mich immer noch, wie man sich an so einer Kleinigkeit aufhängen kann. Wenn der Weg zum Döner um die Ecke an dem einen Tag die Woche, an dem es in der Kantine mal kein Fleisch gibt, schon zu weit ist.
Natürlich ist das an sich ein ziemlich naiver Vorschlag, man sollte einfach die Preise für Fleisch massiv erhöhen, damit sich nachhaltige und tiergerechte Haltung lohnt und den Billigfraß verbieten, das wäre deutlich effektiver. Und mal im Ernst, wer ist denn lieber jeden Tag kiloweise Schuhsohlenschnitzel statt 1-2 die Woche ein richtiges, hochwertiges Stück Fleisch? Aber an sich finde ich den Gedanken, weniger, dafür besseres Fleisch zu essen schon richtig.
Aber hey, scheiß auf soziale Gerechtigkeit oder einen bewohnbaren Planeten, Hauptsache möglichst viel, möglichst billiges und möglichst schlechtes Fleisch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Redest du jetzt von der bauartbedingten Höchstgeschwindigkeit?



Jup.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die ist schon bei einem Golf GTI recht weit oben...



Und? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weil sich heutzutage in DE natürlich jeder, jede Art von Grundstück leisten kann. Übrigens gibt es kaum noch reine Wohngebiete in Autobahnnähe.



Dann sollte man nicht dahin ziehen, wo es laut ist. Kleiner Tipp. In der Nähe von Flughäfen und Autobahnen ist das wohl der Fall.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt, es läge ausschließlich an anderen Fahrzeugtypen. Nur dass auf der Landstraße eben auch andere Fahrzeuge fahren und Unfälle mit diesen Fahrzeugen es auf der Autobahn nunmal - i.d.R. - nicht gibt. Das ist genauso ein Faktor wie Ampeln, Vorfahrtsmissachtung, usw.
> Hast du auf der Autobahn auch nicht, deswegen kannst du Unfallstatistiken von der A-Bahn und der L-Straße nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen und als Gegenargument zum Tempolimit Unfälle heranziehen und das mit der Landstraße begründen. Für die Unfallursachen in Deutschland?
> Unfallstatistik nach Unfallursachen
> Kannst dir da selber raussuchen, was davon auf Landstraßen und was auf Autobahnen zutrifft.



Dafür müsste man ja erstmal darlegen, dass diese Fahrzeuge einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil an den Unfällen auf der Landstraße haben.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dann erläutere doch, was an den Grünen, aus deiner Sicht, so "deutschenfeindlich", oder wie du das beschreibst, ist.



Grunen-Politiker Beck: Deutsche sollen Arabisch lernen – Bayernkurier

Koalition verargert uber Turkei: - WELT



> Özdemir hatte mit Blick auf die türkischen Wähler in Deutschland gesagt: "Was unsere Urväter vor den Toren Wiens nicht geschafft haben, werden wir mit unserem Verstand schaffen."



Berliner und Turken: Turkisch fur Fortgeschrittene - Stadtleben - Berlin - Tagesspiegel



> „In zwanzig Jahren“, sagte Özdemir, „haben wir eine Grüne Bundeskanzlerin und ich berate die türkische Regierung bei der Frage, wie sie ihre Probleme mit der deutschen Minderheit an der Mittelmeerküste in den Griff bekommt.“



Arif Unal – Wikipedia



> Anlässlich seiner Vereidigung als Abgeordneter stellte er im Namen seiner Fraktion den Antrag, die traditionelle Eidesformel „auf das Wohl des deutschen Volkes“ in „auf das Wohl aller Menschen in NRW“ abzuändern. Ünal begründete den Antrag mit den etwa zwei Millionen Menschen ohne deutschen Pass, die in Nordrhein-Westfalen leben.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM_uDzdlGu8



> „Sind wir ein Land, das für Migrantinnen und Migranten offen ist, was Leute anzieht – die wir übrigens dringend brauchen, nicht nur die Fachkräfte, sondern weil wir auch Menschen brauchen, die in unserem Sozialsystem zuhause sind, und die sich hier auch zuhause fühlen können?“





Two-Face schrieb:


> Wo?Dass man sowas in der Schule lernt? Dass irgendwo ein anderer User mal angeblich irgendwo einen ausführlichen Post zu dem Thema gerbacht hat? Ich habe auch mal einen ausführlichen Post zu dem Thema geschrieben, inkl. dem Wortlaut, den Frau Özoguz tatsächlich von sich gegeben hat. Habe nie von irgend' jemand eine Antwort drauf erhalten...



Lies den Thread. Es wurde dir beantwortet.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was red' ich hier mit einem 10-jährigen...



Keine Ahnung, was du bei dir zuhause tust, aber was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und lieber die Grünen als die AfD.



Sieht man ja beim Ergebnis 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das Fahrzeug war einmal 567,82m entfernt, einmal 1052,67m. Die anderen Male immer genau Pi*300.



Wenn wir unterstellen, dass das Auto 250 km/h gefahren ist (deine Angabe), hat es für 567,82m ca. 8 Sekunden gebraucht, bei 1052, 67m ca. 15 Sekunden und für 300m ca. 4 Sekunden.

Also würde ich sagen, in dem Fall mit ca. 1km Entfernung war es die Schuld des hinter die fahrenden Autos, in den anderen Fällen deine.

Wenn das Auto so schnell fährt und so dicht dran ist, darfst du nicht links rüberziehen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist es auch nicht erlaubt zu drängeln, gibt sowas wie den Sicherheitsabstand.



Und man soll nicht überholen, wenn man den nachfolgenden Verkehr gefährdet. Das hast du nach deinen eigenen Angaben getan.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen die Geschwindigkeit auf Landstraßen auf 60km/h begrenzen. Ein und Ausfahrten besser kennzeichnen.
> Grundsätzlich Stopp Schilder bei solchen Straßen, damit nicht unkontrolliert auf die Landstraßen gefahren wird.


Bringt alles nix.

Ich muss auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit eine Landstraße befahren, die 6 oder 7km lang schnurgerade ist, von vorbildlicher Qualität und ohne irgendwelche offensichtlichen Gefahrstellen abgesehen von ner Tanke mit etwas blöder Einfahrt.
Vor 10 Jahren war da durchgehend 100 erlaubt. Es gab viele Unfälle.
Dann hat man an manchen Stellen 70 gemacht, also 100-70-100-70. Es gab viele Unfälle.
Dann hat man durch 70 eingeführt. Es gab viele Unfälle.
Dann hat man 70-50-70-50 gemacht. Es gab viele Unfälle.
Aktuell ist durchgehend 50. Und die Anzahl der Unfälle hat sich immer noch nicht geändert.

Was kommt als nächstes? Soll ich da 30 fahren? Dann bau ich selber nen Unfall weil ich eingeschlafen bin oder der hinter mir der wahnsinnig wird zerschepperts am Baum wenn er mich mit Gewalt überholt.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und man soll nicht überholen, wenn man den nachfolgenden Verkehr gefährdet. Das hast du nach deinen eigenen Angaben getan.



Die meisten gucken nur 1x im Rückspiegel und da kann man keine Geschwindigkeit abschätzen.
Wenn ich mit 250 über die Autobahn fahre, muss ich immer damit rechnen, dass jemand meine Geschwindigkeit falsch einschätzt und auf meine Spur wechselt.
Daher muss jemand, der so schnell fährt, immer für sich und andere denken.
Tut er das nicht, gefährdet er sich und andere.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bringt alles nix.
> 
> Ich muss auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit eine Landstraße befahren, die 6 oder 7km lang schnurgerade ist, von vorbildlicher Qualität und ohne irgendwelche offensichtlichen Gefahrstellen abgesehen von ner Tanke mit etwas blöder Einfahrt.
> Vor 10 Jahren war da durchgehend 100 erlaubt. Es gab viele Unfälle.
> ...



Hat da keiner mal einen Unfallforscher beauftragt zu ermitteln, wieso das immer zu Unfällen kommt?
Oder hat die Gemeinde kein Geld für sowas?


----------



## DerLachs (24. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die AFD wurde oft genug inhaltlich zerlegt. Ist bei den quasi null Inhalten ja auch nicht weiter schwer. Aber weder dieser Mangel noch dessen Aufzeigung hat irgend einen AFD-FAN oder -Vertreter gejuckt, stattdessen werden die Gelegenheiten für Rechtspopulismus genutzt. Also ist man irgendwann dazu übergangen, der AFD mit der Begründung "kein Platz für Hetze" möglichst gar keine Bühne zu bieten. Funktioniert zwar auch nicht, weil sich Hetze eben über Kanäle mit Minimalkapazität verbreitet, aber zumindest hat man nicht noch Anstrengung reingesteckt.


Das habe ich ehrlich gesagt ganz anders wahrgenommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das an sich ein ziemlich naiver Vorschlag, man sollte einfach die Preise für Fleisch massiv erhöhen, damit sich nachhaltige und tiergerechte Haltung lohnt und den Billigfraß verbieten, das wäre deutlich effektiver. Und mal im Ernst, wer ist denn lieber jeden Tag kiloweise Schuhsohlenschnitzel statt 1-2 die Woche ein richtiges, hochwertiges Stück Fleisch? Aber an sich finde ich den Gedanken, weniger, dafür besseres Fleisch zu essen schon richtig.
> Aber hey, scheiß auf soziale Gerechtigkeit oder einen bewohnbaren Planeten, Hauptsache möglichst viel, möglichst billiges und möglichst schlechtes Fleisch.



Und wie bezahlt zukünftig dann der sein Fleisch der sich schon jetzt Fleisch nur leisten kann weil es so günstig ist?
Oder soll Fleisch dann zukünftig wieder nur noch ein Nahrungsmittel werden das sich besserverdienende Personen leisten können, während der mit geringen Einkommen sich maximal eine Suppe mit ein paar Knochen zum auskochen leisten kann, falls überhaupt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wird das nicht langsam langweilig?



Was genau? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen die Geschwindigkeit auf Landstraßen auf 60km/h begrenzen. Ein und Ausfahrten besser kennzeichnen.



Wird ja immer abenteuerlicher hier. 60 auf Landstraßen... 



Threshold schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich Stopp Schilder bei solchen Straßen, damit nicht unkontrolliert auf die Landstraßen gefahren wird.
> Mehr Kreisverkehre statt Kreuzungen. Bodenwellen um das Abbremsen zu erzwingen.



Genau, alles was einem nicht gefällt, erzwingen. Mit so einer Einstellung, sind die Grünen natürlich die erste Wahl...



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich fahre täglich 120km auf der Autobahn. Tempolimit auf jeden Fall. 120km/h kann man nehmen, 100km/h sind besser.



100 auf der Autobahn. Warum? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Sollen die Leute eben rechtzeitiger losfahren anstatt zu rasen.



Achso, alles über 100 ist wohl "Rasen" ja? Wenn du x>120 nicht beherrschst, ist das ja dein gutes Recht, fährste halt auf der rechten Seite, aber warum sollen alle anderen genauso schleichen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, ich mache das gerne mal, einfach nach links ziehen, danach blinken und dann 500m vor dem nächsten Lkw, einfach um den links blinkenden BMW einzubremsen. Der freut sich dann immer, wenn er hinter mir ist.
> Herrlich.



Öffentlich zugeben, dass man den Verkehr gefährdet und nicht ans Steuer gehört und sich darüber auch noch freuen?

Bis du mit dem Verhalten mal jemanden tötest.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat da keiner mal einen Unfallforscher beauftragt zu ermitteln, wieso das immer zu Unfällen kommt?
> Oder hat die Gemeinde kein Geld für sowas?



So genau weiß ich das nicht. Die Unfälle die es da seit Jahren fast jede Woche zu bestaunen gibt sind Blechschäden wo Leute sich gegenseitig die Vorfahrt nehmen wenn sie von seitenstraßen oder der Tanke auf die Landstraße fahren. Und wie gesagt das Ding ist gerade und übersichtlich und ausgebaut. Da kann echt niemand sagen er hätte seinen Unfallgegner nicht kommen sehen. 

Das einzige was die 50 da gebrahct haben ist ein ordentliches Zubrot für die Stadt/Land weil da alle paar Wochen natürlich jetzt der Blitzer steht... ein Schelm wer böses denkt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Eher aus Frust. Siehe hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was "Sinn und Zweck" sind, entscheidet noch jeder Wähler selbst. Und sich bei der Wahl enthalten, stärkt nur die Regierung. Und die sollte ja eine Klatsche abbekommen (hat sie ja auch).



Threshold schrieb:


> Die meisten gucken nur 1x im Rückspiegel und da kann man keine Geschwindigkeit abschätzen.
> Wenn ich mit 250 über die Autobahn fahre, muss ich immer damit rechnen, dass jemand meine Geschwindigkeit falsch einschätzt und auf meine Spur wechselt.
> Daher muss jemand, der so schnell fährt, immer für sich und andere denken.
> Tut er das nicht, gefährdet er sich und andere.



Derjenige der überholt, muss jede Gefährdung ausschließen. Sowas lernt man eigentlich in der Fahrschule.

§ 5 StVO



> (4) Wer zum Überholen ausscheren will, muss sich so verhalten, dass eine Gefährdung des nachfolgenden Verkehrs ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso, alles über 100 ist wohl "Rasen" ja? Wenn du x>120 nicht beherrschst, ist das ja dein gutes Recht, fährste halt auf der rechten Seite, aber warum sollen alle anderen genauso schleichen?



Keine Sorge, ich bin auch schon mal 300km/h auf der Autobahn gefahren, daher weiß ich ja, dass die meisten Leute die Geschwindigkeit, mit der du ankommst, nicht abschätzen können.
Daher ist es wichtig, genau zu fahren.
Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen schnell fahren und rasen -- nur mal nebenbei. Die meisten rasen aber nur, weil sie schlicht schnell fahren nicht können.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Derjenige der überholt, muss jede Gefährdung ausschließen. Sowas lernt man eigentlich in der Fahrschule.
> 
> § 5 StVO 2013 - Einzelnorm



Radfahrer auf der Autobahn?


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die AFD wurde oft genug inhaltlich zerlegt. Ist bei den quasi null Inhalten ja auch nicht weiter schwer. Aber weder dieser Mangel noch dessen Aufzeigung hat irgend einen AFD-FAN oder -Vertreter gejuckt, stattdessen werden die Gelegenheiten für Rechtspopulismus genutzt. Also ist man irgendwann dazu übergangen, der AFD mit der Begründung "kein Platz für Hetze" möglichst gar keine Bühne zu bieten. Funktioniert zwar auch nicht, weil sich Hetze eben über Kanäle mit Minimalkapazität verbreitet, aber zumindest hat man nicht noch Anstrengung reingesteckt.



Inhaltlich im Bezug auf den menschengemachten Klimawandel kann ich da zustimmen, sonst sehe ich aber wenig Zerlegung und ich bin traditionell Linke Wähler, auch dieses mal wieder für die Linke mein Kreuz gemacht.
Inwiefern wurde die Partei denn zerlegt und im Bezug auf was? (Hab jetzt hier nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen)
Die Forderungen decken sich weitestgehend mit den der CDU in den 90er Jahren. Konservative Politik dort machen wo es sachgerecht ist, dagegen hab ich überhaupt nichts.
Ich hab auch nichts gegen ein Ende der Russlandsanktionen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen die Geschwindigkeit auf Landstraßen auf 60km/h begrenzen.



Also du willst 60 Km/H auf Landstraßen und nur 100 Km/h auf der Autobahn?
Dann brauch ich für den Weg zum Kunden statt 2 Stunden jetzt fast 4 Stunden, ja klasse.
Ich schwimme meistens auf der Linken Spur mit, bzw wechsle bei Längerer Freifahrt immer auf die rechte Spur.
Meistens zwischen 130 und 180 km/h, je nach Wetter, Verkehrslage.

Auf 100km/h zu begrenzen.. da kann ich dann auch mit meinem Roller fahren.
Auf was für Ideen manche kommen ist echt erstaunlich.



> Keine Sorge, ich bin auch schon mal 300km/h auf der Autobahn gefahren, daher weiß ich ja, dass die meisten Leute die Geschwindigkeit, mit der du ankommst, nicht abschätzen können.
> Daher ist es wichtig, genau zu fahren.



Die meisten fahren um die 120 bis 160 KM/h auf der Autobahn, wieso dann auf 100 beschränken, was soll der Blödsinn?
Wieso nicht 160/180 km/h als Limit, dann kann ich die kommenden Autos auch besser einschätzen.

Bin heute mit einem Kollegen mit 220 bis 250 über die Autobahn gebrettert und das ist definitiv kritisch, auch wenns der Kollege anders sieht.
So wie manche noch rausfahren kann man manches definitiv nicht mehr abbremsen, ergo ist ein Tempolimit prinzipiell schon nicht falsch.
Ob man damit aber die Unfallquote reduziert, ist auch fraglich. Und die Freiheit auf der Autobahn schnell zu fahren, um die wird man auch beraubt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Radfahrer auf der Autobahn?



Wo sprach ich von Radfahern?


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo sprach ich von Radfahern?



Steht in dem Text.
Text nicht gelesen?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was "Sinn und Zweck" sind, entscheidet noch jeder Wähler selbst. Und sich bei der Wahl enthalten, stärkt nur die Regierung. Und die sollte ja eine Klatsche abbekommen (hat sie ja auch).


Und die Lösung ist eine Partei zu wählen, dessen Inhalte Grundrechtlich mehr als fragwürdig sind?

Es wurde ganz eindeutig ermittelt, das mehr als die Mehrheit der AFD Stimmen aus Trotz bzw Protest Stimmen und nicht überzeugten Stimmen entstanden sind.
Und genau diejenigen hätten sehr wohl ein Zeichen setzen können, eine ungültige Stimme im Sinne der Wählerquote zu geben.

Hier geht es nicht um diejenigen, die mit dem Wahlprogramm der AFD d'accord und davon zu 100% überzeugt sind!


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Steht in dem Text.
> Text nicht gelesen?



Scheinbar hast du ihn nicht gelesen. 

Da steht 





> Beim Überholen muss ein ausreichender Seitenabstand zu anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern, insbesondere zu den zu Fuß Gehenden und zu den Rad Fahrenden, eingehalten werden.



Du sollst genügend Abstand zur Seite halten, insbesondere zu Fußgängern und Radfahrern. Muss man die erst erklären, dass es die (unter normalen Umständen) auf der Autobahn nicht gibt?

§ 18 StVO

HIer für dich, da steht drauf, wer die Autobahnen befahren darf. Offensichtlich hast du das ja in der Fahrschule nicht gelernt.


----------



## der-sack88 (24. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wie bezahlt zukünftig dann der sein Fleisch der sich schon jetzt Fleisch nur leisten kann weil es so günstig ist?
> Oder soll Fleisch dann zukünftig wieder nur noch ein Nahrungsmittel werden das sich besserverdienende Personen leisten können, während der mit geringen Einkommen sich maximal eine Suppe mit ein paar Knochen zum auskochen leisten kann, falls überhaupt?




Tja, hat man ein Recht auf Fleisch? Hat die Wirtschaft ein Recht auf billige Lohnsklaven, die knapp über der Armutsgrenze gehalten werden?
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt wirklich nicht, was in diesem Fall die beste Lösung ist. Natürlich wären faire Löhne der beste Weg, ist aber mit keiner Partei außer vielleicht der Linken zu machen. Und im Gegenteil, der ohnehin schon schlechter gestellte Teil der Bevölkerung wählt AfD und die FDP ist auch wieder viel zu stark...
Auf der anderen Seite ist die Massentierhaltung nicht nur unmoralisch, sondern auch eine Belastung fürs Klima und sorgt mit den exportierten Abfällen nebenbei auch für immer mehr Flüchtlinge. Wobei da natürlich auch Gemüse seinen Teil zu beiträgt.
Also, endlich angemessene Löhne zahlen, dann kann sich auch jeder besseres Fleisch leisten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Und die Lösung ist eine Partei zu wählen, dessen Inhalte Grundrechtlich mehr als fragwürdig sind?



Wie viele grundgesetzwidrige Gesetze hat die AfD schon erlassen und wieviele die SPD/CDU/CSU/FDP/Grüne?

Bitte mal aufzählen. Danke.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Es wurde ganz eindeutig ermittelt, das mehr als die Mehrheit der AFD Stimmen aus trotz Stimmen und nicht überzeugten Stimmen entstanden sind.



Und? Deshalb nennt man das auch Protestwähler. 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Und genau diejenigen hätten sehr wohl ein Zeichen setzen können, eine ungültige Stimme im Sinne der Wählerquote zu geben.



Ja, was genau nichts bringt. Als ob die Parteien sich dann bewegen würden.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie viele grundgesetzwidrige Gesetze hat die AfD schon erlassen und wieviele die SPD/CDU/CSU/FDP/Grüne?



Bitte mal aufzählen. Danke.
Seit wann gibt es besagte Parteien? Seit wann die AfD? Danke ebenso. 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und? Deshalb nennt man das auch Protestwähler.
> Ja, was genau nichts bringt. Als ob die Parteien sich dann bewegen würden.



Traurig das du da so siehst. Die Geschichte wiederholt sich leider...wir werden sehen, was es bringen wird. Ich befürchte nichts gutes.


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Steht in dem Text.
> Text nicht gelesen?



" Ist ausreichender Raum vorhanden, dürfen Rad Fahrende und Mofa Fahrende die Fahrzeuge, die auf dem rechten Fahrstreifen warten, mit mäßiger Geschwindigkeit und besonderer Vorsicht rechts überholen."
Trollierst mal wieder unter der Niveaugrenze.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es besagte Parteien? Seit wann die AfD? Danke ebenso.



Also auf deutsch, gar keins. Hatte ich ja fast schon gedacht.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Traurig das du da so siehst. Die Geschichte wiederholt sich leider...wir werden sehen, was es bringen wird. Ich befürchte nichts gutes.



Was genau wiederholt sich denn da im einzelnen?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was kleine Parteien betrifft, glaube die NPD will niemand in der Regierungsverantwortung sehen, genauso wenig wie solche Parteien wie Die Violetten, Die Partei



Doch, die Partei würde ich da gerne mal sehen


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Eher aus Frust. Siehe hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur was bringen dir 100% Wahlbeteiligung, wenn nur 70% aller Stimmen gültig sind?


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Scheinbar hast du ihn nicht gelesen.
> 
> Da steht
> 
> ...



Du hast doch selbst gesagt, dass es das Rechtsfahrgebot gibt.
Wie kann also jemand ständig auf der Linken Spur fahren und sie für sich vereinnahmen und darauf pochen, dass niemand vor ihm einscheren darf?
Zweierlei Maß messen? Also das, was du immer machst?

Ich bin schon lange dafür, dass man Rasern, die erwischt wurden, nicht nur den Führerschein abnimmt, sondern auch noch das Fahrzeug beschlagnahmt. Direkt vor Ort stilllegen und abschleppen lassen.
Erst dadurch erreichst du was, denn viele fahren auch ohne Führerschein einfach weiter und lernen nichts dazu.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Es geht ja um die Wahl.


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Traurig das du da so siehst. Die Geschichte wiederholt sich leider...wir werden sehen, was es bringen wird. Ich befürchte nichts gutes.



Wenn die Politik der CSU/CDU aus den 90er Jahren  das beinhaltet was du da andeutest, dann bist du weit weg von der Realität.
Die AFD will schlicht eine Einwanderung nach Kanadischem oder Australischem Vorbild und ich habe bisher keine Berichte gesehen, die Kanada oder Australien als rassistisch einstufen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast doch selbst gesagt, dass es das Rechtsfahrgebot gibt.
> Wie kann also jemand ständig auf der Linken Spur fahren und sie für sich vereinnahmen und darauf pochen, dass niemand vor ihm einscheren darf?



Die Frage ist doch wieso genau du, jemand der immer so darauf pocht in jeder Diskussion überlegen zu sein, gerade dann das Niveau auf Null senkt, wenn ihm keine Argumente einfallen.
Fährst du mit deinem Rad oder Mofa regelmäßig auf der Autobahn?


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die AFD will schlicht eine Einwanderung nach Kanadischem oder Australischem Vorbild und ich habe bisher keine Berichte die Kanada oder Australien als rassistisch einstufen.



Die Afd will den Sozailstaat abschaffen, Die Umwelt zerstören, das Artensterben beschleunigen und sich mit der Industrie ins Bett legen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast doch selbst gesagt, dass es das Rechtsfahrgebot gibt.
> Wie kann also jemand ständig auf der Linken Spur fahren und sie für sich vereinnahmen und darauf pochen, dass niemand vor ihm einscheren darf?
> Zweierlei Maß messen? Also das, was du immer machst?



Wo genau meinte ich, dass jemand immer auf der linken Spur fahren kann?

Fakt ist, du darfst nicht überholen, wenn du den nachfolgenden Verkehr behinderst. Ganz einfach.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin schon lange dafür, dass man Rasern, die erwischt wurden, nicht nur den Führerschein abnimmt, sondern auch noch das Fahrzeug beschlagnahmt. Direkt vor Ort stilllegen und abschleppen lassen.
> Erst dadurch erreichst du was, denn viele fahren auch ohne Führerschein einfach weiter und lernen nichts dazu.
> Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Es geht ja um die Wahl.



Wer hier öffentlich im Forum schreibt, dass er den Verkehr mit voller Absicht behindert hat und sich darüber freut, sollte zum Thema Fahren eher still sein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Afd will den Sozailstaat abschaffen, Die Umwelt zerstören, das Artensterben beschleunigen und sich mit der Industrie ins Bett legen.



Und sie fressen kleine Kinder und halten schwarze Messen ab...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also auf deutsch, gar keins. Hatte ich ja fast schon gedacht.
> Schwierig wenn man zuvor keine wirkliche Stimme zu hatte. Findest du nicht?
> Das kann sich nu leider, leider, leider völlig ändern.
> 
> Was genau wiederholt sich denn da im einzelnen?


Das fragst du allen ernstes?  
Ich will nicht übertreiben, aber Parallelen sind in bestimmten Gesichtspunkten leider vorhanden.

Wie gesagt, wir werden sehen wie sich das Ganze entwickeln wird. Doch was wird der nächste Protest in 4 Jahren sein, wenn es nicht so läuft wie die Bevölkerung sich das Ganze vorstellt?
30, 40, 50 % für die AfD. Das kann Weißgott nicht die Lösung sein...



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Nur was bringen dir 100% Wahlbeteiligung, wenn nur 70% aller Stimmen gültig sind?




Du meinst also, wenn solch eine hohe Zahl an Wählern sich der Stimme enthält, kein Nachdenken bei den Parteien einher herrscht?
Vielleicht nicht so stark, als wenn man wie jetzt leider geschehen, einer eher nach rechts bezogene Partei wählt, aber es wäre trotz allem ein Zeichen.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wenn die Politik der CSU/CDU aus den 90er Jahren das beinhaltet was du da andeutest, dann bist du weit weg von der Realität.
> Die AFD will schlicht eine Einwanderung nach Kanadischem oder Australischem Vorbild und ich habe bisher keine Berichte gesehen, die Kanada oder Australien als rassistisch einstufen.




Es geht doch hier nicht einzig um die Haltung der Afd zum Thema Einwanderungspolitik. O.o


Den ersten Satz, kann ich allerdings jetzt überhaupt nicht zuordnen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das fragst du allen ernstes?
> Ich will nicht übertreiben, aber Parallelen sind in bestimmten Gesichtspunkten leider vorhanden.



Welche Parallelen genau?



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wir werden sehen wie sich das Ganze entwickeln wird. Doch was wird der nächste Protest in 4 Jahren sein, wenn es nicht so läuft wie die Bevölkerung sich das Ganze vorstellt? 30, 40, 50 % für die AfD. Das kann Weißgott nicht die Lösung sein...



Dann sollte es doch viel eher die Lösung sein, so Politik zu machen, dass die AfD überflüssig wird und die Leute (so wie früher) wieder die CDU wählen. Denn die hat ja am meisten Wähler an die AfD verloren. Also werden AfD Wähler wohl am ehesten enttäusche ehemalige CDU-Wähler sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was wäre eigentlich mit einer Koalition der Mitte aus
> SPD / FDP / Grünen und Linken?



Handlungsunfähig? Oder kannst du mir erklären, welche gemeinsamen Punkte FDP und Linke in einen Koalitionsvertrag schreiben sollten?
Da kann man auch gleiche eine Minderheitsregierung mit wechselnden Mehrheiten versuchen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> 2 Parteien? Haha, der war gut...
> Was zustande kommt sobald FDP und Grüne mitregieren haben wir ja schon gesehen, die hatten in der Vergangenheit ja auch schon Regierungsverantwortung.



Abgesehen davon, dass zumindest mit den Grünen tatsächlich einiges anderes lief: Von mir aus sind es halt 2 und 2 halbe Parteien, die enttäuscht haben könnten und 38 andere, von denen aber nur eine gewählt wird.



> Was kleine Parteien betrifft, glaube die NPD will niemand in der Regierungsverantwortung sehen, genauso wenig wie solche Parteien wie Die Violetten, Die Partei, Bergpartei, oder Erdogans verlängerter Arm die ADD und noch gut ein dutzend weiterer kleiner Parteien.



Ich kann nicht für "niemand" sprechen, aber die AFD will ich definitiv auch nicht in der Regierungsverantwortung sehen.



> Am Ende gibt es nur wenige Parteien die wirklich den Ansatz einer Ernsthaftigkeit verfolgen,



Die AFD z.B. nicht. Die für haben, soweit ich es überblicke, für keine einzige ihrer Forderungen ein umsetzbares Konzept - selbst wenn man alle Werte unserer Gesellschaft unter den Teppich kehrt. Also noch einmal: Die AFD ist eine von 38 bis 40 Parteien ohne Regierungserfahrung, sie ist nicht regierungsfähiger als viele andere davon. Warum wird sie also bevorzugt gewählt?
Ihr einziges hervorhebendes Merkmal sind menschenverachtende Parolen. Aber das sind ja angeblich nur unglücklich Einzelfälle, die halt zufälligerweise die gesamte Führungsriege ausmachen...



> Was fragst du mich das?



Kann gerne auch jemand anders erklären. Du schienst dich nicht darüber zu wundern, das Wähler die AFD trotz der Konsequenzen ihrer Parolen als "kleinstes Übel" einstufen. Da wäre ich jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass du auch weiß, wie man zu diesem Schluss kommt. Mir ist das abseits knallhart nationalistischer-rassistischer Ideale gepaart mit konsequenter Nullpeilung in den Gebieten Wirtschaft, Wissenschaft, Umwelt, Diplomatie und Juristerei unerklärlich. Aber bislang bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass wir nicht 14% Klischee-Glatzen in der Bevölkerung haben.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Inhaltlich im Bezug auf den menschengemachten Klimawandel kann ich da zustimmen, sonst sehe ich aber wenig Zerlegung und ich bin traditionell Linke Wähler, auch dieses mal wieder für die Linke mein Kreuz gemacht.
> Inwiefern wurde die Partei denn zerlegt und im Bezug auf was? (Hab jetzt hier nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen)



Größer in den Medien präsent waren das Familien-/Frauenbild der AFD und die Pläne zur Umverteilung von unten nach oben. Etwas älter, aber weiterhin aktuell sind die Konsequenzen der wirtschaftlichen Abschottung und die Tatsache dass die AFD selbst für Lieblingsthema Flüchtlinge nicht einen machbaren Vorschlag in petto hat. Auch sonst ist mir ehrlich gesagt kein Thema untergekommen, zu dem die AFD nenneswert Stellung bezogen hat, ohne direkt blamiert zu werden - wobei das Medienecho natürlich entsprechend gering war, wenn die AFD selbst Dinge nur am Rande erwähnt hat, was abseits von "Ausländer raus" ja meist der Fall war. Wer sich über die Partei informieren möchte (z.B. bevor er sie wählt...) und aus unerfindlichen Gründen selbst unfähig ist, die Scheunentor großen Lücken im Programm zu erkennen, der sollte jedenfalls schnell fündig werden.



> Ich hab auch nichts gegen ein Ende der Russlandsanktionen.



Du willst also öffentlich die Position "fremdes Gebiet zu militärisch zu besetzen und sich einzuverleiben ist okay" vertreten? Hast du über die Konsequenzen überhaupt nachgedacht?


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Afd will den Sozailstaat abschaffen, Die Umwelt zerstören, das Artensterben beschleunigen und sich mit der Industrie ins Bett legen.



Achso, also genau das was die CDU/CSU oder die FDP und SPD auch jahrelang machen na dann passt ja alles .
Ich geb mal Stichpunkte: Riester, Agenda 2010, Elektroautos, prekäre Beschäftigung, Lohndumping unter Niveau anderer EU Länder (siehe Mindestlohnvergleich), Diesel-Gate usw.
Die CDU kann doch ihre Klimaziele nicht ansatzweise irgendwie einhalten.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo genau meinte ich, dass jemand immer auf der linken Spur fahren kann?
> 
> Fakt ist, du darfst nicht überholen, wenn du den nachfolgenden Verkehr behinderst. Ganz einfach.



Ja, nur liegt es im Ermessen des Fahrers die Geschwindigkeit des Nachfolgers einzuschätzen. 
Und wenn der sich irrt, ist das eben so, dann musst du als Nachfolger einen Unfall verhindern, ganz einfach.
Du kannst ihm natürlich auch voll ins Heck fahren und erklären, dass du mit 300 gefahren bist und ja das Recht des Überholers hat.
Mal sehen, was die Versicherung dazu sagt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer hier öffentlich im Forum schreibt, dass er den Verkehr mit voller Absicht behindert hat und sich darüber freut, sollte zum Thema Fahren eher still sein.



Atme mal freier -- sonst verknotet sich noch was.


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und?


Knapp 200 km/h wäre also eine akzeptable Durchschnitssgeschwindigkeit auf der Autobahn?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann sollte man nicht dahin ziehen, wo es laut ist. Kleiner Tipp. In der Nähe von Flughäfen und Autobahnen ist das wohl der Fall.


Weil wir ja auch in Deutschland so viel günstigen Wohnraum haben, dass dies ausnahmslos für jeden möglich ist...


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dafür müsste man ja erstmal darlegen, dass diese Fahrzeuge einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil an den Unfällen auf der Landstraße haben.


Haben die das etwa nicht? Kommen mit solchen Fahrzeugen denn gar keine Unfälle vor? Kannst du das Gegenteil behaupten?
Nochmal, aufgrund unterschiedlicher Umstände kann man Unfälle auf Autobahn und Landstraße nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Grunen-Politiker Beck: Deutsche sollen Arabisch lernen – Bayernkurier
> Koalition verargert uber Turkei: - WELT
> Berliner und Turken: Turkisch fur Fortgeschrittene - Stadtleben - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
> Arif Unal – Wikipedia
> YouTube


Und? Was soll mir das jetzt sagen? Dass es bei den Grünen Leute gibt, die Unsinn labern? Habe ich doch bei jeder anderen Partei auch.
Und Volker Beck nimmt doch sowieso keiner mehr ernst. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lies den Thread. Es wurde dir beantwortet.


Negativ.
Nada, niente, mir wurde darauf nirgendwo geantwortet. Viel mehr wurde ich ignoriert.
Sieht man u.a. daran, dass du weiterhin geflissentlich behauptest, Aydan Özuguz hätte mit ihrer Äußerung den Deutschen jegliche Kultur abgesprochen, was faktisch einfach nicht stimmt. Worauf ich auch hingewiesen habe, mit ihrem exaktem Wortlaut. Aber nochmal werd' ich das nicht wiederholen, für sowas ist mir mein Leben ehrlichgesagt zu schade.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was du bei dir zuhause tust, aber was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?


Gegenfrage, was haben deine polemischen, destruktiven Bemerkungen mit dem Thema zu tun?
Aber was red' ich denn, is ja dein Thread.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sieht man ja beim Ergebnis


Weißt du, Fliegen finden "braun" auch gut.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, nur liegt es im Ermessen des Fahrers die Geschwindigkeit des Nachfolgers einzuschätzen.
> Und wenn der sich irrt, ist das eben so, dann musst du als Nachfolger einen Unfall verhindern, ganz einfach.
> Du kannst ihm natürlich auch voll ins Heck fahren und erklären, dass du mit 300 gefahren bist und ja das Recht des Überholers hat.
> Mal sehen, was die Versicherung dazu sagt.



Wenn jemand 2 Meter vor mir einschert, soll ich den Unfall verhindern? Wie lebensfremd soll es eigentlich noch werden?

Der Gesetzgeber hat sich was dabei gedacht, dass derjenige der überholt, jede Gefährdung des nachfolgenden Verkehrs ausschließen kann. Kann er es nicht, hat er nicht zu überholen. Fertig.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann sollte es doch viel eher die Lösung sein, so Politik zu machen, dass die AfD überflüssig wird und die Leute (so wie früher) wieder die CDU wählen. Denn die hat ja am meisten Wähler an die AfD verloren. Also werden AfD Wähler wohl am ehesten enttäusche ehemalige CDU-Wähler sein.



Gerne, aber bitte dann auch sozial und konservativ und nicht Richtung Rechts.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Handlungsunfähig? Oder kannst du mir erklären, welche gemeinsamen Punkte FDP und Linke in einen Koalitionsvertrag schreiben sollten?


Unter der Verantwortung werden gerade die alt eingessenen Parteien mit viel Erfahrung sehr kompromisbereit.

Und ja, man könnte laut Koalitionsvertrag in sehr kritischen Fragen bei einzelnen Punkten den Fraktionszwang
nicht einfordern. Was hatten SPD und FDP in den siebziger und achtziger für Gemeinsamkeiten? Da hat sich
nichts geändert, außer, dass die alte SPD jetzt als SPD und die Linken existiert. Mit dem linken SPD Flügel, denk
an Wehner, hat sich die FDP auch eingelassen, dagegen ist die heutige Linke moderat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Knapp 200 km/h wäre also eine akzeptable Durchschnitssgeschwindigkeit auf der Autobahn?



Wenn es die Gegebenheiten hergeben, klar. Fährt sich in modernen Autos ganz entspannt, sogar schneller.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weil wir ja auch in Deutschland so viel günstigen Wohnraum haben, dass dies ausnahmslos für jeden möglich ist...



Wer sich keine eigenen Immobilie leisten kann, sollte mieten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Haben die das etwa nicht? Kommen mit solchen Fahrzeugen denn gar keine Unfälle vor? Kannst du das Gegenteil behaupten?
> Nochmal, aufgrund unterschiedlicher Umstände kann man Unfälle auf Autobahn und Landstraße nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen.



Du hast behauptet, diese Fahrzeuge hätte einen Anteil daran, der berücksichtigt werden soll.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und? Was soll mir das jetzt sagen? Dass es bei den Grünen Leute gibt, die Unsinn labern? Habe ich doch bei jeder anderen Partei auch.
> Und Volker Beck nimmt doch sowieso keiner mehr ernst.



Wenn das bei jeder Partei so ist, dann bitte auch bei jeder Partei so hinnehmen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Negativ.
> Nada, niente, mir wurde darauf nirgendwo geantwortet. Viel mehr wurde ich ignoriert.
> Sieht man u.a. daran, dass du weiterhin geflissentlich behauptest, Aydan Özuguz hätte mit ihrer Äußerung den Deutschen jegliche Kultur abgesprochen, was faktisch einfach nicht stimmt. Worauf ich auch hingewiesen habe, mit ihrem exaktem Wortlaut. Aber nochmal werd' ich das nicht wiederholen, für sowas ist mir mein Leben ehrlichgesagt zu schade.



Wie gesagt, lies den Thread.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Gerne, aber bitte dann auch sozial und konservativ und nicht Richtung Rechts.



Tja, aber scheinbar ist es das, was die Leute wollen.


----------



## aloha84 (24. September 2017)

.........hier kommen 2 Büros nicht mit dem auszählen klar!
Solange die nicht fertig sind, muss ich hier auf Abreit hocken.......bei 299 Büros klappts....und wegen zweien sitzt man hier bis nachts -->


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. September 2017)

Bei mir in der Stadt war die AfD stärkste Kraft.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tja, aber scheinbar ist es das, was die Leute wollen.



Eben ja nicht. Da sprechen die 60% der zustande kommenden Stimmen für die AfD Bände. 
Änderungen ja, aber ganz gewiss nicht über die selben Leitlinien der AfD. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
Sollte eigentlich deutlich klar sein, dass das hier ganz eindeutig polarisieren soll.


----------



## Two-Face (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn es die Gegebenheiten hergeben, klar. Fährt sich in modernen Autos ganz entspannt, sogar schneller.


Nur weil DU dir das leisten kannst.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer sich keine eigenen Immobilie leisten kann, sollte mieten.


Weil auch das so billig ist.
Um ausreichenden Lärmschutz zu gewährleisten, dürfte man in der Nähe von bald über einem Kilometer einer Autobahn keine Wohnungen mehr bauen. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast behauptet, diese Fahrzeuge hätte einen Anteil daran, der berücksichtigt werden soll.


Genauso wie auch der Anteil an Vorfahrtsmissachtungen, übersehene rote Ampeln, usw. berücksichtigt werden sollte. Nur wird er das in Vergleichsstatistiken meist nicht. Wenn du so frei warst, die Unfrallraten direkt zu vergleichen, so müsstest du doch die Übersicht oder Weisheit haben, dass die Art der Fahrzeuge bei Unfällen offenbar keine Rolle spielt.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn das bei jeder Partei so ist, dann bitte auch bei jeder Partei so hinnehmen.


Tu' ich doch auch, ich war nie ein echter Fan der Grünen.
Nur dieses einfach so unbegründete Gebashe geht mir auf den Keks. Man regt sich hier gerne auf, wenn das mit der AfD gemacht wird. Aber wenn sich das gegen die Grünen oder Linken richtet, dann ist das natürlich o.K. Weil in deren Wahlprogramm ja auch grundsätzlich nur Mist steht.
Ist von den vermeintlichen "Linksbashern" eigentlich auch schon mal einer auf die Idee gekommen, dass die Wähler dieser Parteien, ganz einfache, nachvollziehbare Gründe für die Wahl selbiger haben könnten?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tja, aber scheinbar ist es das, was die Leute wollen.


Die Leute wollen glaube ich eher Union, rein nach Wählerstimmen, oder lese ich das jetzt verkehrt?


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Größer in den Medien präsent waren das Familien-/Frauenbild der AFD



Ich hätte als Linke Wähler nichts gegen ein traditionelles Familienbild einzuwenden, auch nicht gegen mehr Kinder und eine bessere Entlastung der Mütter.



> und die Pläne zur Umverteilung von unten nach oben.



Inwiefern ist das geplant? Und vor allem wo genau steht das?
Die AFD will den Mindestlohn nicht wieder abschaffen.



> Etwas älter, aber weiterhin aktuell sind die Konsequenzen der wirtschaftlichen Abschottung



Ich sehe an der wirtschaftlichen Abschottung kein Problem, Probleme gibt es nur dann wenn man meint mit Krieg seine Schulden tilgen zu können, wie es die USA gerade mit China versuchen.
Ich halte ein Europa der Vaterländer für sinnvoll, von mir aus innerhalb der EU aber deutlich ohne Euro,
Die AFD will weniger EU aber einen EU Austritt nur als Ultima Ratio.



> und die Tatsache dass die AFD selbst für Lieblingsthema Flüchtlinge nicht einen machbaren Vorschlag in petto hat.



Bessere Grenzsicherung, Transitzonen in anderen Ländern, wo Flüchtlinge gleich dort mit Papieren Asyl beantragen können und dann nach Deutschland reisen können.
Zusammenarbeit mit Russland stärken, einem Partner der was Flüchtlinge angeht, behilflich sein kann und nicht nur die olle Türkei.



> Auch sonst ist mir ehrlich gesagt kein Thema untergekommen, zu dem die AFD nenneswert Stellung bezogen hat, ohne direkt blamiert zu werden



Ich habe noch keine Debatte irgendwo gesehen wo man sich blamiert hätte. Da musst du schon etwas genauer werden und dich auch an das Programm halten.



> - Wer sich über die Partei informieren möchte (z.B. bevor er sie wählt...) und aus unerfindlichen Gründen selbst unfähig ist, die Scheunentor großen Lücken im Programm zu erkennen, der sollte jedenfalls schnell fündig werden.



Das ist nur deine Meinung, kein allgemeingültiger Satz.
Zeig mir bitte im AFD Programm diesbezüglich die kritischen Stellen, denn ich kenne sie nicht und ich habs mir schonmal durchgelesen und finde wenig was mich nicht auch ansprechen würde.
Außer natürlich dass man wieder Richtung neoliberale Politik gehen will, allerdings gibts in der AFD im Osten auch einen recht starken sozialen Flügel mit Poggenburg das sollte man nicht unterschlagen.



> Du willst also öffentlich die Position "fremdes Gebiet zu militärisch zu besetzen und sich einzuverleiben ist okay" vertreten?



Nein, aber offenbar hast du keine Ahnung vom Ukraine Konflikt wer sich wo alles was einverleibt hat.
Die Reaktion Russlands war eine Reaktion der Schwäche.
Die USA bekamen auf der geopolitischen Bühne fast die gesamte Ukraine, Russland sah sich gezwungen auf der Krim ein Referendum abzuhalten oder sich die Krim einzuverleiben, besonders wegen Sevastopol, einem strategischen Militärhafen.
Man sollte wie Lindner sagte den Konflikt einfrieren und Putins Vorschlag der UN Mission annehmen und den Teil der Ostukraine einen Unabhängigen Status erteilen.



> Hast du über die Konsequenzen überhaupt nachgedacht?



Die Konsequenzen den Konflikt im Interesse der US Hegemonialpolitik weiter am köcheln zu halten, sind viel schlimmer und werden viel schlimmer sein.


----------



## aloha84 (24. September 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Stadt war die AfD stärkste Kraft.



In der kompletten Stadt? Oder nur in einzelnen Bezirken?
Wenn es die komplette Stadt war....hättet ihr Bitterfeld überholt!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. September 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> In der kompletten Stadt? Oder nur in einzelnen Bezirken?
> Wenn es die komplette Stadt war....hättet ihr Bitterfeld überholt!


Komplette Kleinstadt. Und wir haben ne Universität.


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Eben ja nicht. Da sprechen die 60% der zustande kommenden Stimmen für die AfD Bände.
> Änderungen ja, aber ganz gewiss nicht über die selben Leitlinien der AfD.
> 
> 
> ...



Du solltest dich was schämen so einen falsch zusammengestellten Schwachsinn zu propagieren, auch wenn es nur in einem Forum ist.
Die Debatte sollte hier frei von Fake-Müll sein.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen glaube ich eher Union, rein nach Wählerstimmen, oder lese ich das jetzt verkehrt?



Die Leute wollen einfach keine Überfremdung. Wem soll man es bitte übelnehmen.
Dann muss man eben aufhören in anderen Ländern gewaltbereite Oppositionen zu unterstützen und Bürgerkriege anzuzuetteln.


----------



## aloha84 (24. September 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Komplette Kleinstadt. Und wir haben ne Universität.



Hart....echt hart.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du solltest dich was schämen so einen falsch zusammengestellten Schwachsinn zu propagieren, auch wenn es nur in einem Forum ist.



Hast du dir überhaupt das Wahlprogramm der AfD durchgelesen? 
Wahlprogramm - Alternative fur Deutschland


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und sie fressen kleine Kinder und halten schwarze Messen ab...



Das stand aber nicht in deren Wahlprogramm.


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hast du dir überhaupt das Wahlprogramm der AfD durchgelesen?
> Wahlprogramm - Alternative fur Deutschland



Ja klar hab ichs gelesen und dieser Fake-Müll der hier verbreitet wird, steht nicht drinn.
Die AFD *will nicht die EU verlassen* um nur mal ein Beispiel aufzugreifen, sie wollen aus dem Euro aussteigen, was zur Folge hätte, dass vor allem die Südländer und Griechenland nicht mehr so leiden müssten, sofern ihn diese dann auch verlassen.
Die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit würde wieder an den Wert der Währung angepasst, man auf und abwerten.
Offenbar hast du deren Programm nicht gelesen.
Kurios als Linke Wähler die AFD zu verteidigen. Aber was hier abgeht hat wenig mit ner unvoreingenommenen Debatte zu tun.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. September 2017)

Sachsen fast 30% AfD und in zwei Jahren ist Landtagswahl. 
Sieht ja echt gut aus.... nicht,


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. September 2017)

Ist doch wunderbar, ergo werden die Parteien jetzt mal gezwungen den Wählern Geschenke anzubieten, damit ihre Stimmen nicht noch weniger werden.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja klar hab ichs gelesen und dieser Fake-Müll der hier verbreitet wird, steht nicht drinn.
> Die AFD *will nicht die EU verlassen* um nur mal ein Beispiel aufzugreifen, sie wollen aus dem Euro aussteigen, was zur Folge hätte, dass vor allem die Südländer und Griechenland nicht mehr so leiden müssten, sofern ihn diese dann auch verlassen.
> Die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit würde wieder an den Wert der Währung angepasst, man auf und abwerten.
> Offenbar hast du deren Programm nicht gelesen.
> Kurios als Linke Wähler die AFD zu verteidigen. Aber was hier abgeht hat wenig mit ner unvoreingenommenen Debatte zu tun.



Wort für Wort wirst du diese Zeilen auch so nicht auffinden.
Die AfD will also nicht das Rentenalter nach oben verschieben? 
Kinder von Ausländern sollen nicht automatisch eine deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft bekommen?
Abschaffung von Bachlor und Master Studiengängen.
Wiedereinführung der Wehrpflicht.
Recht auf Asyl nur für diejenigen die es "verdienen". Alle anderen können abgeschoben werden. Und natürlich gleich außerhalb der EU.

Dies sind nur wenige Punkte die es zu kritisieren gilt.

Ja sie ist nicht gegen die EU perse, allerdings möchte sie das Deutschland aus dem Euroraum austritt und sich die EU neu aus einzelnen Staaten bildet.

Edit:
Geh doch auf die Kritikpunkte ein, anstatt diese auch noch vehement zu verteidigen bzw gar zu leugnen. O.o


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2017)

Doppelt, sorry.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du willst also öffentlich die Position "fremdes Gebiet zu militärisch zu besetzen und sich einzuverleiben ist okay" vertreten? Hast du über die Konsequenzen überhaupt nachgedacht?



Die USA machen praktisch genau das gleiche.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Stadt war die AfD stärkste Kraft.



Sachsen? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn jemand 2 Meter vor mir einschert, soll ich den Unfall verhindern? Wie lebensfremd soll es eigentlich noch werden?
> 
> Der Gesetzgeber hat sich was dabei gedacht, dass derjenige der überholt, jede Gefährdung des nachfolgenden Verkehrs ausschließen kann. Kann er es nicht, hat er nicht zu überholen. Fertig.



Damit wird jeder Überholvorgang verhindert. Oder kannst du ausschließen, dass der nachfolgende Verkehr nicht 300 km/h fährt? Oder 500?



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hast du dir überhaupt das Wahlprogramm der AfD durchgelesen?
> Wahlprogramm - Alternative fur Deutschland



Teile aus dem Bild sind überzogen, andere Teile sind schlicht falsch.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Teile aus dem Bild sind überzogen, andere Teile sind schlicht falsch.



Ich hab doch extra geschrieben, dass das Bild polarisieren soll. O.o
Es geht darum, sich mit dem Wahlprogramm wirklich auch mal auseinander zusetzen. 
Und dbzgl. habe ich mehr als nur ein Negativ Beispiel genannt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Sachsen?


Ja


----------



## ARCdefender (25. September 2017)

Hier können noch so viele sagen, ach die AFD ist doch nicht schlimm, für mich sind Die, nach den Aussagen von Höcke, Gauland und anderer AFD Konsortien ganz klar in eine Kategorie einzuordnen  und verschwinden hoffentlich ganz schnell wieder von der Bildfläche.
Junge Junge, wie kann man sowas auch noch aus Protest Wählen und nachher will es wieder mal Keiner gewesen sein, wenn das wahre Gesicht zum Vorschein kommt.
Wohin so eine Protestwahl führt zeigt uns gerade Trump in den USA, Danke dafür das wir wieder Zeiten wie 1983 haben und man nicht weiss ob morgen schon alles Verstrahlt ist.

Albert Einstein hatte zu 100% Recht mit der Aussage, "Es gibt zwei Sachen die Unendlich sind, das Universum und die Dummheit der Menschen! Wobei ich mir beim Universum noch nicht ganz sicher bin.
Treffender kann man das mit der AFD nicht formulieren.


----------



## Schaffe89 (25. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wort für Wort wirst du diese Zeilen auch so nicht auffinden.



Ich würde eher sagen, dass man diese Zeilen nirgends lesen kann.
Eine Zügelung der EU in manchen Zuständigkeiten, wünschen sich viele, auch Flügel in SPD und CDU.



> Die AfD will also nicht das Rentenalter nach oben verschieben?



Nein, in der AFD gibt es zum Thema Rente noch einen Parteiinternen Diskurs, aber was man will ist, dass man nach
45 Jahren abschlagsfrei in Rente geht. 



> Kinder von Ausländern sollen nicht automatisch eine deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft bekommen?



Richtig, das wurde 2000 erst geändert, die AFD möchte wieder zum Abstammungsprinzip zurück.



> Abschaffung von Bachlor und Master Studiengängen.



Ist Diplom denn schlechter?


> Wiedereinführung der Wehrpflicht.



Halte ich angesichts der immer größeren Verwerfungen für notwendig, leider.



> Recht auf Asyl nur für diejenigen die es "verdienen" Alle anderen können abgeschoben werden. Und natürlich gleich außerhalb der EU.



Asyl nach geltendem Asylrecht, joa, wieso nicht.

J





> a sie ist nicht gegen die EU perse, allerdings möchte sie das Deutschland aus dem Euroraum austritt und sich die EU neu aus einzelnen Staaten bildet.



Ein Austritt Deutschlands aus dem Euroraum ist die einzige logische Konsequenz du kannst die Wirtschaftsleistung in Europa nicht komplett angleichen.
Ansonsten musst du für die anderen Länder zahlen und das tun wir ja stand jetzt nicht, sondern verdienen sogar noch dran.


> Und nein ich bin KEIN Linker. Bissel frech finde ich das von dir so etwas direkt zu behaupten.



Das sagte ich wo?



> Geh lieber auf die Kritikpunkte ein, anstatt diese auch noch vehement zu verteidigen bzw gar zu leugnen



Aber nur auf diese die auch zutreffend sind und nicht auf den Fake-Kram.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die USA machen praktisch genau das gleiche..



Und das ständig. Syrien, Ukraine (Satellitenstaat), Irak teilweise, Afghanistan und schaut euch mal die Außengebiete der USA an.
Aber durch die Gehirnwäsche der Medien wird einem eingeredet, dass die USA ja die Anführer der freien Welt wären.
Einen Dreck sind die USA, die USA ist der größere Schurkenstaat seit dem zweiten Weltkrieg und das lässt sich klar belegen.
Gewaltsame Putsche, Regimechanges, jede Menge illegale Kriege, Anschläge auf die eigene Bevölkerung (9/11) und Beweise dass es nicht so ist, per Folter erzwingen und den ganzen Comission Bericht damit ad absurdum führen. Sowas kann nur die USA tun mit Hilfe der Medien die sie größenteils kontrollieren.

Aktuell forcieren sie einen Krieg mit Nordkorea, indem sie Kim maximal möglich provozieren.
Die USA lehnen jede Verhandlungsmöglichkeit mittlerweile ab. Sie sagen nur noch Hände hoch, sonst schießen wir, gib dein Raketenprogramm auf sonst schießen wir.
Und wenn ers nicht aufgibt, schießen wir trotzdem oder treiben dich in die Enge.
Und jetzt provozieren sie Kim damit er endlich angreift und die USA darauf das Land dem Erdboden gleichmachen können, ohne dass China eingreift.
Die greifen nur dann ein wenn die USA zuerst angreifen.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich hab doch extra geschrieben, dass das Bild polarisieren soll. O.o



In dem Post wo das Bild steht, lese ich davon nichts.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. September 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Hier können noch so viele sagen, ach die AFD ist doch nicht schlimm, für mich sind Die, nach den Aussagen von Höcke, Gauland und anderer AFD Konsortien ganz klar in eine Kategorie einzuordnen und verschwinden hoffentlich ganz schnell wieder von der Bildfläche.
> Junge Junge, wie kann man sowas auch noch aus Protest Wählen und nachher will es wieder mal Keiner gewesen sein, wenn das wahre Gesicht zum Vorschein kommt.
> Wohin so eine Protestwahl führt zeigt uns gerade Trump in den USA, Danke dafür das wir wieder Zeiten wie 1983 haben und man nicht weiss ob morgen schon alles Verstrahlt ist.
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mal Gauland:
"Wir werden Sie jagen! Wir werden Frau Merkel oder wen auch immer jagen und wir werden uns unser Land und unser Volk zurück holen!"

Eindeutiger geht es ja schon gar nicht mehr...



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nein, in der AFD gibt es zum Thema Rente noch einen Parteiinternen Diskurs, aber was man will ist, dass man nach
> 45 Jahren abschlagsfrei in Rente geht.


So kann man es natürlich auch ausdrücken.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Richtig, das wurde 2000 erst geändert, die AFD möchte wieder zum Abstammungsprinzip zurück.


Findest du das allen ernstes in Ordnung. Stell dir vor du wirst hier geboren, aber du wirst nicht als deutscher Staatsbürger anerkannt.
Wenn es danach geht, wäre nämlich selbst der gegen ausländischen Einwanderung genannte Sarrazin kein Deutscher.
(Hugenotte)




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ist Diplom denn schlechter?


Nein. Aber ein offener Wettbewerb sollte dennoch möglich sein. 




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Halte ich angesichts der immer größeren Verwerfungen für notwendig, leider.


Zur Verteidigung oder auch gleich zur Staatspolizei? Das eine schließt nicht gleich automatisch das andere aus.


Asyl nach geltendem Asylrecht, joa, wieso nicht.[/QUOTE]
Heißt, diejenigen die verfolgt werden müssen gehen. Diejenigen die dem Volk wirtschaftlich etwas bringen dürfen bleiben.
Vergiss nicht, hier geht es um Familien.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ein Austritt Deutschlands aus dem Euroraum ist die einzige logische Konsequenz du kannst die Wirtschaftsleistung in Europa nicht komplett angleichen.
> Ansonsten musst du für die anderen Länder zahlen und das tun wir ja stand jetzt nicht, sondern verdienen sogar noch dran.


Ich bin selbst kein positiver Befürworter des Euros, doch ist die Aufsplittung der EU in einzelnen Staaten wirklich die bessere Lösung?




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das sagte ich wo?


Hatte mich da leider verlesen. Dafür entschuldige ich mich. 




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Aber nur auf diese die auch zutreffend sind und nicht auf den Fake-Kram.


Noch einmal das Bild sollte polarisieren und viel eher das Gesamtbild mit allerlei Aussagen von Parteimitgliedern die in den letzten Monaten geäußert wurden sind wiederspiegeln. 
Eine Partei besteht für mich nicht bloß aus einem Parteiprogramm, sondern auch aus den einzelnen Mitgliedern und dessen zutun.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. September 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ja



Oh, jetzt seh ich erst dein Profil 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und das ständig.



Man kommt ja kaum hinterher


----------



## Nightslaver (25. September 2017)

> Ihre besten Ergebnisse erzielt die Union wie gewohnt bei allen ab 60-jährigen Wählern und hier *speziell bei den ab 60-jährigen Frauen*.
> 
> Wer hat die AfD gewahlt?



Oh je, vieleicht sollten wir den Frauen doch wieder das Wahlrecht entziehen.


----------



## Verminaard (25. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oh je, vieleicht sollten wir den Frauen doch wieder das Wahlrecht entziehen.



Oder die Demokratie erstmal abschaffen und Einiges korrigieren. 
Kann ja nicht sein das Ergebnisse dabei rauskommen, die nicht mit meinem persoenlichen Weltbild ueberinstimmen.
Unmoeglich das Nazis jetzt in den Bundestag einziehen. DAS MUSS MIT JEDEM MITTEL VERHINDERT WERDEN!


----------



## Schaffe89 (25. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> "Wir werden Sie jagen! Wir werden Frau Merkel oder wen auch immer jagen und wir werden uns unser Land und unser Volk zurück holen!"



Naja, das übliche Gewäsch halt. Andere Politiker haben da schon schärfere Töne angeschlagen.
Ich erinnere mal an das "nach Anatolien entsorgen".
Gauland hatte so recht mit seiner doch etwas ironischen Aussage und zwar weil die  "von Merkel eingesetzte "Staatsministerin für Integration" leugnet die Existenz einer spezifisch deutschen Kultur jenseits unserer Sprache!"

Als ein SPD´ler oder die Medien das Wort "entsorgen" im politischen Streit verwendeten, war natürlich alles bestens.
Das war Ironie, Sarkasmus, etc..aber bei Gauland ist es dann Teufelswerk.

Liebe Leser, die meisten von Ihnen... - Prof. Dr. Jorg Meuthen | FacebookMan sollte schon immer beide Seiten sehen.


----------



## ARCdefender (25. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal Gauland:
> "Wir werden Sie jagen! Wir werden Frau Merkel oder wen auch immer jagen und wir werden uns unser Land und unser Volk zurück holen!"
> 
> Eindeutiger geht es ja schon gar nicht mehr...



Jupp und die Hälfte der Anwesenden war schon so angesoffen und Grölten dann auch schön AFD, AFD!
Man kann es echt nicht verstehen wie man sowas eine Stimme geben kann, nicht mal aus Protest!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich hätte als Linke Wähler nichts gegen ein traditionelles Familienbild einzuwenden, auch nicht gegen mehr Kinder und eine bessere Entlastung der Mütter.



Entlastung von Arbeit und der Chance auf ein vernünftiges eigenes Einkommen...



> Inwiefern ist das geplant? Und vor allem wo genau steht das?
> Die AFD will den Mindestlohn nicht wieder abschaffen.



Die nicht. Aber sie will massiv Steuern senken, die Erbschaftssteuer abschaffen, schließt Vermögenssteuern aus und will die "Staatsausgaben" deutlich senken - wobei sie zwar nicht sagt, wo, im Gegenzug aber eine deutliche Investitionssteigerung in Infrastruktur & Co, (nicht staatlichen) Wohnungsbau, Technologieforschung und Landwirtschaft, und ausdrücklich von einer "mittelstandsfreundlichen" Politik spricht, natürlich einen riesigen Grenzschutzapparat und außerhalb von dem Sammellager aufbauen. Kurz: Die AFD fodert bei deutlich sinkenen Einnahmen massive Mehrausgaben außer im Sozialbereich und gleichzeitig einen ausgeglichenen Haushalt. Das heißt nichts weiter als massive Kürzungen bei allen möglichen Formen von Sozial- und Umverteilungsprogrammen, also zu Lasten der Armen, während im Gegenzug die Abgabenlast für Reiche/Unternehmer deutlich gesenkt wird => Umverteilung von Unten nach Oben verglichen mit den heutigen Zuständen.



> Ich sehe an der wirtschaftlichen Abschottung kein Problem



Dann hast du keine Ahnung von der Wirtschaftsstruktur 




> Bessere Grenzsicherung,



Wie auch immer



> Transitzonen in anderen Ländern,



Wie auch immer



> wo Flüchtlinge gleich dort mit Papieren Asyl beantragen können und dann nach Deutschland reisen können.



Wie auch immer (ohne die Asylzahlen massiv zu steigern, was die AFD ja eben nicht will)



> Zusammenarbeit mit Russland stärken, einem Partner der was Flüchtlinge angeht, behilflich sein kann und nicht nur die olle Türkei.



Wie auch immer Russland behilflich sein soll. Bomben draufschmeißen? Aufnehmen tut Putin jedenfalls niemanden und über Russland kommt kaum jemand nach Mitteleuropa, also spielt auch seine Grenzpolitik keine Rolle. Hilfreich wäre natürlich, wenn er keine Fluchtursachen mehr in Osteuropa schaffen würde...



> Ich habe noch keine Debatte irgendwo gesehen wo man sich blamiert hätte. Da musst du schon etwas genauer werden und dich auch an das Programm halten.



Na wenn du nichtmal die Positionen zu CO2 im Programm balmabel findest, dann kann man dir auch nicht mehr hälfen. Möglich, dass du nichts gesehen hast - aber das liegt dann an deinen Augen.
*Verweis auf 38-45 verkneif*



> Das ist nur deine Meinung, kein allgemeingültiger Satz.
> Zeig mir bitte im AFD Programm diesbezüglich die kritischen Stellen, denn ich kenne sie nicht und ich habs mir schonmal durchgelesen und finde wenig was mich nicht auch ansprechen würde.



? Man kann nicht mal den ersten Satz lesen, ohne auf die Fresse zu fliegen: "Wir wollen Deutschland reformieren und an die Prinzipien Wurzeln anknüpfen, die zu seinem jahrzehntelangen sozialen, wirtschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Erfolg geführt haben."

Grundlage der Erfolgsgeschichte Deutschlands seit 45:
- Internationale Zusammenarbeit und Aufbauhilfen
- Zuwanderung nicht-Deutscher Arbeitskräfte
- Arbeits- und Innovationskraft von 100% der Bevölkerung nutzen, anstatt 50% zum "Erhalt des eigenen Staatsvolks" (Zitat AFD) abzustellen
- Exportorientierte Wirtschaft
- Aufbau europaweiter Partnerschaften und Nutzung derselben zur Schaffung eines offenen Raumes gemäß deutscher Interessen

Ziele der AFD in dieser Liste: Kein einziges. Gegenteile: Jede Menge.



> Außer natürlich dass man wieder Richtung neoliberale Politik gehen will, allerdings gibts in der AFD im Osten auch einen recht starken sozialen Flügel mit Poggenburg das sollte man nicht unterschlagen.



Und wo ist dessen Handschrift bei den Wahlversprechen zu Wirtschaft und Finanzen? Wo ist der in öffentlichen Diskussionen und bei prominenten Reden? Man kann auch mit sozialen Konzepten Populismus betreiben, siehe Linke, macht die AFD aber ausdrücklich nicht. Von einem "starken Flügel" sehe ich da rein gar nichts - und das schließt Poggenburg eindeutig mit ein. Das der nur mit Volksverhetzung Schlagzeilen macht, liegt vermutlich wieder an der "hetzenden Systempresse" (Zitat Poggenburg), aber wieso konzentriert er in seinem eigenen Twitter-Feed auf "Patriotismus", "Linksextremismus", Einwanderung, Waffenrecht, Multi-Kulti, Islam,... und thematisiert soziales überhaupt nicht, wenn das doch seine Stärke ist?



> Nein, aber offenbar hast du keine Ahnung vom Ukraine Konflikt wer sich wo alles was einverleibt hat.
> Die Reaktion Russlands war eine Reaktion der Schwäche.



Ahnung habe ich davon mehr als genug, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Und ich habe bewusst keine Aussagen zur Motivation Russlands gemacht, denn die Sanktionen sind eine Reaktion auf die Aktionen Russlands. Sie sind ein klares (und in meinen Augen sehr lasches) Statement auf das Konzept "Militär rein, Territorium her". Und da gibts auch nichts dran rumzudeuten, nach anfänglichen Lügen ist das ja sogar offiziell bestätigt.



> Die Konsequenzen den Konflikt im Interesse der US Hegemonialpolitik weiter am köcheln zu halten, sind viel schlimmer und werden viel schlimmer sein.



Mag sein, steht aber nicht zur Disposition, denn das Andauern des Konfliktes hat nichts mit den EU-Sanktionen zu tun. Die willst du aufheben und damit Russland offiziell erobertes Territorium zusprechen - du hast nichts davon gesagt, dass du die Konfliktparteien vor Ort dazu bringen willst, einander die Hände zu schütteln. (Wüsste auch nicht, wie das gehen sollte.)




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen einfach keine Überfremdung. Wem soll man es bitte übelnehmen.



Allen Leuten, bei denen "Fremdheit" mit einer anderen politischen Einstellung, einem Kleidungsstil, mehrere Generationen zurückliegenden Vorfahren anfängt, aber bei günstigen Einkaufsmöglichkeiten und Unternehmensgewinnen ganz schnell wieder aufhört.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die AFD *will nicht die EU verlassen* um nur mal ein Beispiel aufzugreifen,



Wollen sie sehr wohl:

"...Europa“ ist daher zurückzu-
führen zu einer Organisation von Staaten, die ... Interessen und Aufgaben-
wahrnehmung definieren. Nicht rückholbare Souveränitäts-
verzichte der Staaten dürfen mit einer solchen Konstruktion 
nicht verbunden werden. ... Sofern eine solche Konzeption ... nicht einvernehmlich auszuhandeln ist, ist 
Deutschland gezwungen ... aus der bestehenden EU auszutreten."

Da eine Abschaffung sämtlicher EU-Entscheidungsgewalten zugunsten uneingeschränkt souveränder, ihre eigenen Angelegenheiten regelnder Staaten, ohne eine Abschaffung der EU insgesamt unmöglich ist, ist das "wenn" im letzten Satz also nur ein Euphemismus und die AFD-Position besteht allein aus dem EU-Austritt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die USA machen praktisch genau das gleiche.



Und was spielt das für eine Rolle? "Die USA machen X" war noch nie ein guter Grund, X auch zu machen. (gilt auch für jeden anderen Staat an Stelle von "USA"). Die Sanktionen der EU gegen Russland wegen des Handels Russland in der Ukraine sind eine Sache, die allein EU, Russland und in Teilen die Ukraine betrifft. Ob man sie weiterführen sollte oder nicht hat nichts mit den USA zu tun.


----------



## ARCdefender (25. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Unmoeglich das Nazis jetzt in den Bundestag einziehen. DAS MUSS MIT JEDEM MITTEL VERHINDERT WERDEN!



Ja muss es, weil das einzige Ziel solcher Gesinnungen ist es, die Demokratie Stück für Stück zu zerstören, bis alles nur noch nach ihrer Ideologie läuft.


----------



## Schaffe89 (25. September 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Man kann es echt nicht verstehen wie man sowas eine Stimme geben kann, nicht mal aus Protest!



Stimmt, wie kann denn jemand ernsthaft Deutschland so wie es ist bewahren wollen und keine Multi Kulti wollen.
Ach ja da gabs mal so Parteien wie die CDU die die Wähler mit solchen Zielen zufrieden stellten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BE6dR7T-zIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1XjBPMZiykM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yY3buwxaMGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"[FONT=&quot]Auch [/FONT]Angela Merkel[FONT=&quot] setzt verstärkt auf das Reizthema Zuwanderung. Die Bemühungen um den Aufbau einer Multikulti-Gesellschaft in Deutschland sind nach den Worten der Kanzlerin fehlgeschlagen. "Dieser Ansatz ist gescheitert, absolut gescheitert", sagte Merkel am Samstag auf dem Deutschlandtag der Jungen Union in Potsdam."[/FONT]


----------



## Klinge Xtream (25. September 2017)

Unglaublich was man hier zum Teil für Bullshit liest. Man könnte meinen die Gehirnwäsche kommt direkt von Geisteskranken ala Barbara Lerner Spectre.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. September 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich gibts die. Nur haben es sich die etablierten Parteien sowie die Medienanstalten viel zu einfach gemacht wenn sie die Afd einfach immer nur pauschal als Nazis hinstellen. Der elende Stigmatisierungsversuch ist offenbar gescheitert.
> 
> Jetzt MÜSSEN sie sich ernsthaft mit denen auseinandersetzen ohne einfach nur dumme Nazis zu brüllen. Die Chance das vorher zu machen und die 13% zu vermeiden hat ja niemand wahrnehmen wollen.


Also Völkisch wieder heutigen zu wollen, von einem Denkmal der Schande zu reden, die NS_Zeit im Unterricht abschaffen  zu wollen und die Stolz zu sein auf die Leistungen der Wehrmacht drängt die Leute schon in eine Richtung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was spielt das für eine Rolle? "Die USA machen X" war noch nie ein guter Grund, X auch zu machen. (gilt auch für jeden anderen Staat an Stelle von "USA"). Die Sanktionen der EU gegen Russland wegen des Handels Russland in der Ukraine sind eine Sache, die allein EU, Russland und in Teilen die Ukraine betrifft. Ob man sie weiterführen sollte oder nicht hat nichts mit den USA zu tun.



Natürlich nicht, aber warum fordert niemand Sanktionen in die andere Richtung?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....



Deine Mühe in allen Ehren, aber Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, dass AfD Wähler in der Lage sind, ein Programm zu verstehen, selbst wenn man  es ihnen Punkt für Punkt erklärt. Hätten sie das Wahlprogramm der PoGo Partei gelesen, hätten viele vermutlich mehr Übereinstimmungen gefunden. Das sind doch klare Aussagen:

„_Arbeit ist *********************!_“
„_Politik ist *********************!_“
 „_Schule ist *********************!_“
„_Frieden Freiheit Abenteuer_“
„_Saufen, Saufen, Jeden Tag nur Saufen!_“
„_F i c k Heil!_“
„_Dumm und glücklich!_“
 „_Asoziale an die Macht!_“
 „_Elend Leid und Tod_“
„_Ordnung schaffen Kreuzchen machen_“
„W_ir kämpfen für eine neue gerechte Weltordnung_“
 „_Arbeit für Arbeitswillige!_“
„_Jugendrente statt Altersrente_“
„_Nie wieder Mehrheit_“
 „_Geld kommt aus der Druckerei, sind wir von der Arbeit frei!_“ 
„_Meine Stimme für den Müll!_“


...


----------



## Schaffe89 (25. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kurz: Die AFD fodert bei deutlich sinkenen Einnahmen massive Mehrausgaben außer im Sozialbereich und gleichzeitig einen ausgeglichenen Haushalt.



Ob es zu massiven Mehrausgaben kannst du gar nicht beurteilen, denn die AFD will auch Ausgaben deutlich senken, offenbar dort wie es nach AFD Gusto vertretbar ist.
Und wie das genau dann aussieht, kann niemand jetzt sagen. Du gehst allerdings vom allerschlechtesten aus. Das ist das Kirchhoffprinzip aber nicht.



> Das heißt nichts weiter als massive Kürzungen bei allen möglichen Formen von Sozial- und Umverteilungsprogrammen,



Unsinn, das bedeutet das nicht, nein.



> also zu Lasten der Armen,



Wie soll ein Stufentarif und eine Erhöhung des Freibetrages für Geringverdiener pauschal zu Lasten der Armen gehen?
Naja, hier sollte man das Kirchhoffsche Stufenmodell schon ein bisschen differenzierter sehen.
Das kann je nach angesetzten Stufen auch sehr wohl positiv für Geringverdiener sein.



> Umverteilung von Unten nach Oben verglichen mit den heutigen Zuständen.



Nicht wirklich zwingend nein, dafür waren deine Argumente einfach viel zu spekulativ.



> Dann hast du keine Ahnung von der Wirtschaftsstruktur



Wenn du meinst, die Frage ist nur was du unter wirtschaftlicher Abschottung verstehst, wenn man aus einer Währung austritt und Freihandelsabkommen eher ablehnt.
Wie hat die Welt vor 20 Jahren nur existieren können ohne den Euro.
Der Euro bringt weit mehr Probleme als er hilft.



> Wie auch immer



Seine Grenzen zu schützen.. das tun viele EU Staaten verstärkt, nur Deutschland nicht.
Das dürfte wohl dem Denkmal der Schande zugrunde liegen, was ja auch nichts schlechtes ist, trotzdem könnte man die Grenzen besser sichern.



> Wie auch immer (ohne die Asylzahlen massiv zu steigern, was die AFD ja eben nicht will)



Wenn Asyl in einem Verfahren gewährt wird, dann will die AFD das nicht ablehnen.



> Wie auch immer Russland behilflich sein soll. Bomben draufschmeißen?



Für die Flüchtlingskrise ist Russland nun am allerwenigsten verantwortlich, eher ist Russland der Grund warum sie wieder aufgehört hat.
Die USA wollten die Terroristen ja im Westen Syriens so lange wüten lassen bis alle Menschen flüchten.
Das wäre ewig so weitergegangen. Aber Russland die Schuld zuzuschieben ist echt genial.



> Aufnehmen tut Putin jedenfalls niemanden und über Russland kommt kaum jemand nach Mitteleuropa, also spielt auch seine Grenzpolitik keine Rolle.



Für eine gemeinsame Sicherheitsstruktur gegen Terror benötigt man schon auch Russland.



> Na wenn du nichtmal die Positionen zu CO2 im Programm balmabel findest, dann kann man dir auch nicht mehr hälfen. Möglich, dass du nichts gesehen hast - aber das liegt dann an deinen Augen.



Ich sehe da nichts peinliches. Die AFD ist der Ansicht dass der Einfluss des Menschen auf den Klimawandel verschwindend gering ist.
Okay. Zuvor war man aber irgendwann mal übers Ziel hinausgeschossen, siehe Leschs Prüfung der Aussagen der AFD. Hier hat man sich hoffentlich mittlerweile korrigiert.



> Ziele der AFD in dieser Liste: Kein einziges. Gegenteile: Jede Menge.



Deine Argumentationsgrundlage zeigt klar, dass deine Ablehnung gegenüber der AFD dazu führt, dass du wenig stichhaltiges anführst, sondern eher deine eigene Meinung hier darlegst.
Das bringt aber in ner Diskussion nichts.



> Wo ist der in öffentlichen Diskussionen und bei prominenten Reden?



Wahlarena erst vor kurzem, sprach sich klar für eine sozialere Politik aus und erwähnte diese beiden Flügel auch deutlich bezüglich der Rente, Hartz 4 etc.



> Man kann auch mit sozialen Konzepten Populismus betreiben, siehe Linke, macht die AFD aber ausdrücklich nicht. Von einem "starken Flügel" sehe ich da rein gar nichts - und das schließt Poggenburg eindeutig mit ein.



Logisch dass du das nicht siehst, du bist ja auch voreingenommen.



> Und ich habe bewusst keine Aussagen zur Motivation Russlands gemacht, denn die Sanktionen sind eine Reaktion auf die Aktionen Russlands.



Die Sanktionen gegen Russland hätte man auch ohne das Einverleiben der Krim vorangetrieben, nur bringen eben Sanktionen selten bis gar nichts irgendetwas.



> Mag sein, steht aber nicht zur Disposition,



Wenn das so sein mag, solltest du halt nicht gar so plakativ Russland als alleinigen schuldigen hinstellen.
Hätte Russland nicht die Krim "annektiert" dann wäre dort der nächste Krieg gestartet.



> Wollen sie sehr wohl:



Wollen sie nicht, nein, sie wollen die EU reformieren und ihre Zuständigkeiten abschwächen und wenn das nicht möglich ist, dann ein Referendum zum Austritt abhalten.
Die AFD will nicht aus der EU austreten, sondern die Entscheidung dem Volk überlassen wie in Großbrittanien.



> im letzten Satz also nur ein Euphemismus



Das ist deine Interpretation. Man kann die EU ruhig reformieren, neu aufbauen, was auch immer.
Ich will aber keine Vereinigten Staaten von Europa.



> Und was spielt das für eine Rolle? "Die USA machen X" war noch nie ein guter Grund, X auch zu machen.



Weil wir die USA doch in allem unterstützen was sie tun. Merkel unterstütze den Irakkrieg.
Wenn wir die USA genauso kritisieren würden wie Russland, dann wäre mir das lieber.
Aber das Einnehmen Westsyriens durch unautorisierte völkerrechtswidrige Handlungen kann doch wohl nur ein schlechter Scherz sein.
Heutzutage kann man in jedes Land einmarschieren, wenn dort genügend Terroristen sind die man zuvor hochgepäppelt hat.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, aber warum fordert niemand Sanktionen in die andere Richtung?



Wegen Duckmäusertums und Nato Mitgliedschaft.


----------



## DerLachs (25. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ob es zu massiven Mehrausgaben kannst du gar nicht beurteilen, denn die AFD will auch Ausgaben deutlich senken, offenbar dort wie es nach AFD Gusto vertretbar ist.
> Und wie das genau dann aussieht, kann niemand jetzt sagen.


Und genau das ist das Problem. Man verspricht den Leuten etwas, hat aber keine Ahnung, wie man es umsetzen soll. Egal, her mit euren Stimmen. Wo ist der Unterschied zu den Altparte... eh Volksverrätern?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Deine Argumentationsgrundlage zeigt klar, dass deine Ablehnung gegenüber  der AFD dazu führt, dass du wenig stichhaltiges anführst, sondern eher  deine eigene Meinung hier darlegst.
> Das bringt aber in ner Diskussion nichts.


Köstlich. Schöne Nebelkerze.


----------



## Schaffe89 (25. September 2017)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Und genau das ist das Problem. Man verspricht den Leuten etwas, hat aber keine Ahnung, wie man es umsetzen soll.



Ach, das was jede Partei verspricht, okay. Erinnerst du dich an Riester oder die FPD die die Steuern senken wollten?
Steuersenkungen bei den hohen Staatseinnahmen die wir grade haben, wäre eig gar nicht so schlecht.
Ist ja nicht so dass die Reformpläne der AFD so nicht schonmal unternommen werden wollten, von Friedrich Merz damals.




> Egal, her mit euren Stimmen. Wo ist der Unterschied zu den Altparte... eh Volksverrätern?



Wer sagt dass es so wahnsinnig viele Unterschiede gibt? Unterschiede gibt es quasi wenig. Außer vielleicht bei der Position zu Russland.
Es ist genau dieselbe Ausländer Haltung der CDU CSU in den 90ern.


----------



## Johnny05 (25. September 2017)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Unglaublich was man hier zum Teil für Bullshit liest. Man könnte meinen die Gehirnwäsche kommt direkt von Geisteskranken ala Barbara Lerner Spectre.



Stimmt stellt man vor allem bei euch braunen AFD-Jublern verstärkt fest


----------



## seahawk (25. September 2017)

Wir wählen sowieso in 5-6 Monaten erneut. Jamaika braucht politischen Selbstmord von einem der Partner und das wird nie passieren.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn jemand 2 Meter vor mir einschert, soll ich den Unfall verhindern? Wie lebensfremd soll es eigentlich noch werden?



wer redet von 2 Meter vorher? Ist doch wieder albern, was du von dir gibst.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, aber warum fordert niemand Sanktionen in die andere Richtung?



Weil die USA nun mal die stärkste Wirtschaftsnation der Welt ist und im Finanzsektor nichts ohne die USA läuft.
Hat schon sein Grund, wieso alle Rating Agenturen in den USA am Werkeln sind.


----------



## ARCdefender (25. September 2017)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir wählen sowieso in 5-6 Monaten erneut. Jamaika braucht politischen Selbstmord von einem der Partner und das wird nie passieren.



Du die von der FDP und Grünen sind so Postengeil, das nehmen die liebend gern in Kauf und schlagen dann den weg der SPD ein, einfach nur Abnicken was Mutti sagt.
Das schlimme ist, damit wird die AFD wohl noch mehr Aufwind bekommen


----------



## Tengri86 (25. September 2017)

Kann man schön sehen das die meisten aus  der Bevölkerung ..thema Gesundheit und Soziales am Arsch vorbei geht.

Ging nur um Flüchtlinge und Sicherheit,Merkel muss weg usw 


Juckt auch keinen das ich und meine Arbeitskollegen ausgebrannt sind.

Dann zahlt mal schön für die heimplätze euer Eltern mit und für euch selbst mit Sozialhilfe..als ob euer Rente dafür reichen wird. 

Und heulen werden die Leute bestimmt immer noch... wieso die Mama 2 Stunden lang in kot liegt. ..keine Sorge das wird ihr auch.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. September 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Deine Mühe in allen Ehren, aber Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, dass AfD Wähler in der Lage sind, ein Programm zu verstehen, selbst wenn man  es ihnen Punkt für Punkt erklärt. Hätten sie das Wahlprogramm der PoGo Partei gelesen, hätten viele vermutlich mehr Übereinstimmungen gefunden. Das sind doch klare Aussagen:
> 
> „_Arbeit ist *********************!_“
> „_Politik ist *********************!_“
> ...



Nun ja, vielen Frauen ü60 scheint es da nicht wesentlich besser zu gehen als AfD-Wählern. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die USA nun mal die stärkste Wirtschaftsnation der Welt ist und im *Finanzsektor nichts ohne die USA läuft*.
> Hat schon sein Grund, wieso *alle Rating Agenturen in den USA* am Werkeln sind.



Meiner Meinung nach müsste es schon alleine deswegen ein Interesse sein den Euro zu einer internationalen Leitwährung parallel zum Dollar aufzubauen, aber das wagt sich in Europa niemand, da man damit auf direkten Konfrontationskurs zu den USA und dem Dollar gehen würde.
Dazu kommt auch noch der ganze nationale Irrsinn der Einzelstaaten in der EU, der so ein Vorhaben extrem schwierig bis unmöglich macht...


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach müsste es schon alleine deswegen ein Interesse sein den Euro zu einer internationalen Leitwährung parallel zum Dollar aufzubauen, aber das wagt sich in Europa niemand, da man damit auf direkten Konfrontationskurs zu den USA und dem Dollar gehen würde.
> Dazu kommt auch noch der ganze nationale Irrsinn der Einzelstaaten in der EU, der so ein Vorhaben extrem schwierig bis unmöglich macht...



Und heute ist die EU ja noch viel weiter auseinander als vor 10 Jahren.
Gemeinsam hätte man den USA Paroli bieten können, aber die einzelnen Staaten sind viel zu schwach, als dass das was bringt.
So entscheiden die USA, was auf der Welt passiert und wer mit wem was macht.
Für mich sind das ja alles feige Trullas. Das hat ja schon die NSA Geschichte gezeigt.
Gerade den Don den ersten hätte man gewaltig den Marsch blasen können, wenn man sich zusammentut. 
Der legt sich aber lieber mit seinen Sportlern an und twittert wieder irgendeinen Unsinn über Kim.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. September 2017)

Fuhrungsstreit: Frauke Petry will nicht der AfD-Fraktion im Bundestag angehoren - Bundestagswahl - FAZ

Bin gespannt wieviele Frau Petty anschließen werden


----------



## Leob12 (25. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach müsste es schon alleine deswegen ein Interesse sein den Euro zu einer internationalen Leitwährung parallel zum Dollar aufzubauen, aber das wagt sich in Europa niemand, da man damit auf direkten Konfrontationskurs zu den USA und dem Dollar gehen würde.
> Dazu kommt auch noch der ganze nationale Irrsinn der Einzelstaaten in der EU, der so ein Vorhaben extrem schwierig bis unmöglich macht...


Es geht auch um andere Fragen, und da ist eine EU bei weitem stärker wenn es darum geht europäische Interessen durchzusetzen als es Einzelstaaten überhaupt möglich wäre. 
Aber die Leute glauben ja teilweise dass Deutschland ohne EU besser dastehen würde, sogar Österreicher glauben dass man ohne EU weit besser da stehen würde. Deutschland würde es nicht sooo viel schlechter gehen, aber was unser kleines Land davon hätte? Internationale Bedeutungslosigkeit...


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2017)

Wenn die österreichischen Volksparteien davon reden, dass sie ohne der EU besser dran sind, ist das für mich schlicht Populismus. 
Man sagt das, was das Volk hören will, um noch ein paar Stimmen abzugreifen.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. September 2017)

Und Seehofer stellt mal wieder die Union in Frage:



> Nach dem desaströsen Abschneiden der CSU in Bayern hat Parteichef Horst  Seehofer die historische Fraktionsgemeinschaft mit der CDU in Frage  gestellt.
> 
> Horst Seehofer stellt "Ehe" mit CDU in Frage



Ich würde mir ja mal wünschen das die CSU ihren Worten da auch Taten folgen lässt. Wäre schon mal interessant wie erfolgreich die CSU noch Bundespolitik machen kann, so ohne CDU, die ihnen außerhalb Bayerns zu den nötigen Stimmen verhilft, um im Bund große Töne spucken zu können. 

So die CSU dann ohne CDU auch außerhalb Bayerns kandidieren wollen würde müsste sie den Wählern dort schon was mehr bieten als das bisherige in Bayern ist alles toll, wir sind in Bayern die Größten. 
Ansonsten wird das wohl nichts mit Stimmen außerhalb des Freistaates.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2017)

Absolut. Seehofer hat die Merkel abgeschwascht, wo es nur ging und kurz vor der Wahl hat er dann den Kuschelkurs eingeläutet.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass man ihm das Übel genommen hat und deswegen ist die CSU abgeschmiert.
Daher sollten die endlich mal Taten sprechen lassen und die gemeinsame Fraktion auflösen. 
Schlimm fand ich ja in der Berliner Runde gestern wieder den CSU Typen. Völlig überflüssig.
Schlimm, dass die immer sagen, dass am Tisch alle vertretenen Parteien sitzen. Wieso können nicht alle vertretenen Fraktionen sitzen? Dann braucht man keinen CSU Typen wer, wo eine Regionalpartei denkt, dass man ihr bundesweit Beachtung schenkt.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schlimm, dass die immer sagen, dass am Tisch alle vertretenen Parteien sitzen. Wieso können nicht alle vertretenen Fraktionen sitzen? Dann braucht man keinen CSU Typen wer, wo eine Regionalpartei denkt, dass man ihr bundesweit Beachtung schenkt.



Leider beeinflusst die CSU die Bundespolitik, dafür das sie im Grunde nur ein regionaler Wurmfortsatz ist, viel zu sehr und das leider alles andere als positiv im Sinne des ganzen Landes.
Von der CSU wird Bundespolitik soweit möglich doch seit jeher nur dazu missbraucht um die Wahlergebnisse in Bayern positiv im Sinne der CSU zu beeinflussen, nicht weil man Deutschland als Ganzes wirklich vorranbringen möchte.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. September 2017)

Gerade bei Heimbewohnern kann ich es kaum nachvollziehen. Extrem teuer, wenig Geld, schlechten the Versorgung und man hat alle 4 Jahre die Chance, die eigene Situation zu verbessern. Was wird gewählt? Natürlich eine Partei, die den Zustand noch weiter verschlimmert. Sind die wirklich so blöd oder hat das andere Gründe?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ... Wäre schon mal interessant wie erfolgreich die CSU noch Bundespolitik machen kann, so ohne CDU, die ihnen außerhalb Bayerns zu den nötigen Stimmen verhilft, ....


Die 5% Hürde, die die Bayern auch bei dieser Bundestagswahl wieder unterschritten haben, greift nicht, weil drei Direktmandate ausreichen, um in den Bundestag zu ziehen.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Gerade bei Heimbewohnern kann ich es kaum  nachvollziehen. Extrem teuer, wenig Geld, schlechten the Versorgung und  man hat alle 4 Jahre die Chance, die eigene Situation zu verbessern.  Was wird gewählt? Natürlich eine Partei, die den Zustand noch weiter  verschlimmert. Sind die wirklich so blöd oder hat das andere  Gründe?


Briefwahl, ..., was meinst Du, wer die Stimmzettel ausfüllt? Die Briefwahl gehört abgeschafft.


----------



## Leob12 (25. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Gerade bei Heimbewohnern kann ich es kaum nachvollziehen. Extrem teuer, wenig Geld, schlechten the Versorgung und man hat alle 4 Jahre die Chance, die eigene Situation zu verbessern. Was wird gewählt? Natürlich eine Partei, die den Zustand noch weiter verschlimmert. Sind die wirklich so blöd oder hat das andere Gründe?


Naja jetzt hat man es der Merkel und dem Schulz mal gezeigt, oder so...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kindercola (25. September 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Briefwahl, ..., was meinst Du, wer die Stimmzettel ausfüllt? Die Briefwahl gehört abgeschafft.



Könnte ich mit leben  hatten hier eh einen fetten Briefwahlskandal wo manipuliert wurde....


----------



## Leob12 (25. September 2017)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Könnte ich mit leben  hatten hier eh einen fetten Briefwahlskandal wo manipuliert wurde....


Wo?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kindercola (25. September 2017)

In Stendal " Perle der Altmark " - liegt aber paar Jährchen schon zurück. Urteile wurden aber erst dieses Jahr gesprochen 
Waren zwar "nur" Kommunalwahlen, aber Betrug ist Betrug.

Wow gibt sogar nen Wikipedia Eintrag dazu : Stendaler Wahlbetrug – Wikipedia


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nur weil DU dir das leisten kannst.



Also selbst mit günstigen Gebrauchtwagen sollten man x>120km/h schaffen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weil auch das so billig ist.



Kommt darauf an wo man wohnt. Es gibt nunmal keinen Anspruch in jedem Stadtteil dieses Landes sich die Wohnung zu leisten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Um ausreichenden Lärmschutz zu gewährleisten, dürfte man in der Nähe von bald über einem Kilometer einer Autobahn keine Wohnungen mehr bauen.



Auf jeden Fall sollte man vorher gucken, wo man hinzieht. Wer in Autobahnnähe zieht, sollte wissen, worauf er sich einlässt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Genauso wie auch der Anteil an Vorfahrtsmissachtungen, übersehene rote Ampeln, usw. berücksichtigt werden sollte. Nur wird er das in Vergleichsstatistiken meist nicht. Wenn du so frei warst, die Unfrallraten direkt zu vergleichen, so müsstest du doch die Übersicht oder Weisheit haben, dass die Art der Fahrzeuge bei Unfällen offenbar keine Rolle spielt.



Wenn der Fahrzeugtyp nun doch keine Rolle spielt (kannst du dich mal entscheiden?), warum sind Landstraßen denn tödlicher als Autobahnen? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen glaube ich eher Union, rein nach Wählerstimmen, oder lese ich das jetzt verkehrt?



Klar, deshalb ist die Union auch der größte Wahlverlierer. Nur weil die Union in absoluten Zahlen das beste Ergebnis hat, wird offenbar übersehen, dass die Union noch vor der SPD der Wahlverlierer ist.

Bestätigung sieht anders aus. 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Damit wird jeder Überholvorgang verhindert. Oder kannst du ausschließen, dass der nachfolgende Verkehr nicht 300 km/h fährt? Oder 500?



A) Welches Auto mit Straßenzulassung schafft 500km/h?
B) Du willst mir also ernsthaft erzählen, dass man es in Deutschland nicht schafft, einen Überholvorgang durchzuführen, ohne den nachfolgenden Verkehr zu behindern?



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Findest du das allen ernstes in Ordnung. Stell dir vor du wirst hier geboren, aber du wirst nicht als deutscher Staatsbürger anerkannt.



Ich finde das absolut in Ordnung. So wird nämlichBabytourismus (ein Problem, das insbesondere die USA haben) unterbunden.

Wer deutscher Staatsbürger werden will, kann sich ja (unter den entsprechenden Regeln) einbürgern lassen. 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nein. Aber ein offener Wettbewerb sollte dennoch möglich sein.



Und das ist mit Diplom damals nicht möglich gewesen?



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Heißt, diejenigen die verfolgt werden müssen gehen. Diejenigen die dem Volk wirtschaftlich etwas bringen dürfen bleiben. Vergiss nicht, hier geht es um Familien.



Und? Wo ist das Problem? 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst kein positiver Befürworter des Euros, doch ist die Aufsplittung der EU in einzelnen Staaten wirklich die bessere Lösung?



Finden wir es heraus.



Threshold schrieb:


> wer redet von 2 Meter vorher? Ist doch wieder albern, was du von dir gibst.



Ich habe schon erlebt, wie Leute auf gleicher Höhe noch rüberziehen wollten, schlicht weil sie nicht gucken oder (was ich noch viel schlimmer finde) auf der Autobahn das Handy in der Hand hatten.

Also nein, das ist nicht albern, das habe ich so erlebt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und Seehofer stellt mal wieder die Union in Frage: Ich würde mir ja mal wünschen das die CSU ihren Worten da auch Taten folgen lässt. Wäre schon mal interessant wie erfolgreich die CSU noch Bundespolitik machen kann, so ohne CDU, die ihnen außerhalb Bayerns zu den nötigen Stimmen verhilft, um im Bund große Töne spucken zu können.  So die CSU dann ohne CDU auch außerhalb Bayerns kandidieren wollen würde müsste sie den Wählern dort schon was mehr bieten als das bisherige in Bayern ist alles toll, wir sind in Bayern die Größten.
> Ansonsten wird das wohl nichts mit Stimmen außerhalb des Freistaates.



Ich glaube nichtmal, dass die CSU wegen Seehofer oder wegen der allgemeinen CSU Politik so abgestraft wurde. Der CSU Wähler weiß einfach, dass er mit der Wahl der CSU auch die CDU samt Merkel bekommt. Und das wollten offenbar viele nicht. Das würde auch das starke Abschneiden der AfD in Bayern und BaWü (zwei doch eher konservative Länder) erklären.

Ich finde jetzt wird es doch erst richtig lustig und spannend.

Es gibt doch nur drei Möglichkeiten:

1) Jamaika.

Na da wird sich der geneigte CSU Wähler freuen, wenn er mit der Wahl der CSU nicht nur Merkel, sondern auch noch die Grünen mit aufs Brot bekommt. Das wird der Wähler bei der Landtagswahl 2018 in Bayern bestimmt „honorieren“. Die FDP wird hoffentlich nicht vergessen haben, was aus ihr 2009-2013 wurde. Sie wurde von Frau Merkel (so wie auch die SPD jetzt) kaputtregiert. 

Will die FDP in 4 Jahren wieder weg vom Fenster sein? Ich hoffe, dass auch die Grünen das bemerkt haben.

2) Groko

Entgegen der gestrigen Aussagen entschließt sich die SPD doch noch fürs regieren. Dann prophezeie ich gleich mal, dass die SPD 2021 unter Sonstiges geführt wird. Will die SPD jemals wieder politisch ernstgenommen werden und auch auf Bundesebene führen, muss sich ihr Profil wiederfinden. Insoweit muss sie in die Opposition gehen.

3) Neuwahlen.

Da hoffe ich ja noch drauf. Wenn das kommt, dann ist das Scheitern der Parteien SPD/CDU/CSU/FDP/Grüne offensichtlich. Ich hoffe, dass dann die Klatsche umso größer ausfällt.

Wie gesagt, es stehen lustige Zeiten bevor. Ich komme aus dem Grinsen nicht mehr raus


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Fuhrungsstreit: Frauke Petry will nicht der AfD-Fraktion im Bundestag angehoren - Bundestagswahl - FAZ
> 
> Bin gespannt wieviele Frau Petty anschließen werden


Die Option haben ausser ihr nur zwei AFDler: Tino Chrupalla und Karsten Hilse.
Bundestagswahl 2017: Malermeister aus der AfD verdrangt Unionsfraktionsvize aus Bundestag - WELT
Das sind nämlich die drei direkt gewählten. Der Rest bekommt seinen Platz ja nur über die Listen der Partei -> also nicht mit der Partei = nicht im Bundestag


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe schon erlebt, wie Leute auf gleicher Höhe noch rüberziehen wollten, schlicht weil sie nicht gucken oder (was ich noch viel schlimmer finde) auf der Autobahn das Handy in der Hand hatten.
> 
> Also nein, das ist nicht albern, das habe ich so erlebt.



Das sind dann aber auch Idioten. Von denen rede ich aber nicht.
Du fährst mit 250 auf der Autobahn. Natürlich auf der rechten Seite, wegen Rechtsfahrgebot.
vor dir ein Lkw und direkt dahinter ein Auto.
Du hast aber noch 500 Meter vor dir, du musst also damit rechnen, dass das Auto vor dir gleich ausscheren wird um den Lkw zu überholen.
Ergo musst du nicht nur für dich sondern auch für den Vordermann denken, aber Egoisten haben mit sowas ja immer Probleme.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. September 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Option haben ausser ihr nur zwei AFDler: Tino Chrupalla und Karsten Hilse.
> Bundestagswahl 2017: Malermeister aus der AfD verdrangt Unionsfraktionsvize aus Bundestag - WELT
> Das sind nämlich die drei direkt gewählten. Der Rest bekommt seinen Platz ja nur über die Listen der Partei -> also nicht mit der Partei = nicht im Bundestag


Auch die von der Liste können das rechtlich machen. 

Aber schon lustig, wie sich die AfD jetzt schon spaltet.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. September 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Auch die von der Liste können das rechtlich machen.
> 
> Aber schon lustig, wie sich die AfD jetzt schon spaltet.



Das eine Spaltung geben wird war schon absehbar seit die Petry vor der Wahl angekündigt hat nicht als Spitzenkandidatin für die Partei zur Verfügung zu stehen, evt. sogar schon seit sie versucht den Höcke aus der Partei zu bekommen.
Ich denke allerdings das die Petry ihren Einfluss auf die Partei inzwischen mehr als überschätzt und wohl kaum eine wirklich nennswerte Spaltung der Partei und somit Personen die sich hinter sie stellen errreichen wird.

Ist halt das Problem mit der Petry, sie hält sich für eine deutsche Version von Le Pen, aber sie hat halt nicht des Parteigründers und somit den Rückhalt / Einfluss in der eigenen Partei wie die Le Pen und genau deshalb wird sie auch mit ihren Spielchen innerhalb der AfD scheitern.


----------



## aloha84 (25. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das eine Spaltung geben wird war schon absehbar seit die Petry vor der Wahl angekündigt hat nicht als Spitzenkandidatin für die Partei zur Verfügung zu stehen, evt. sogar schon seit sie versucht den Höcke aus der Partei zu bekommen.
> Ich denke allerdings das die Petry ihren Einfluss auf die Partei inzwischen mehr als überschätzt und wohl kaum eine wirklich nennswerte Spaltung der Partei und somit Personen die sich hinter sie stellen errreichen wird.
> 
> Ist halt das Problem mit der Petry, sie hält sich für eine deutsche Version von Le Pen, aber sie hat halt nicht des Parteigründers und somit den Rückhalt / Einfluss in der eigenen Partei wie die Le Pen und genau deshalb wird sie auch mit ihren Spielchen innerhalb der AfD scheitern.



Es wird sich wie mit Bernd Lucke verhalten.......der war nicht rechts genug, deshalb wurde er von Petry gestürzt.
Jetzt passiert ihr das Gleiche, nur dass sie selber merkte sie ist nicht "weit genug" rechts, und bevor sie gestürzt wird, versucht sie selber zu handeln.
Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht, es werden noch identitäre usw. in die Partei hineinrücken und die "Schwachen" verdrängen.
Die AFD wird noch viel weiter nach Rechts rücken als einige es sich vorstellen können.


----------



## Adi1 (25. September 2017)

Wartet doch erst mal ab,

es ist doch nicht so, dass jetzt Adolf Hitler 2.0 dritte Kraft wurde, und wir morgen Polen überfallen

Lasst doch die AfD erst mal machen, benehmen sie sich so wie die NPD

im sächsischen Landtag, sind sie in 4 Jahren eh weg vom Fenster 

Rechte Positionen zu vertreten, heisst nicht automatisch, Nazi zu sein

Obwohl es ja einige Dummköpfe davon in der AfD gibt


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. September 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Briefwahl, ..., was meinst Du, wer die Stimmzettel ausfüllt? Die Briefwahl gehört abgeschafft.



Damit wird aber auch vielen anderen die Chance zur Stimmabgabe genommen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Welches Auto mit Straßenzulassung schafft 500km/h?
> B) Du willst mir also ernsthaft erzählen, dass man es in Deutschland nicht schafft, einen Überholvorgang durchzuführen, ohne den nachfolgenden Verkehr zu behindern?



A: Gibt bestimmt welche. Aber dass das eine Übertreibung war, hast du sicherlich erkannt. Dass du mit der Antwort trotzdem den Zehnjährigen spielst, enttäuscht mich aber.
B: Nicht nach der Prämisse, dass der Überholende auf keinen Fall behindert werden darf und der auch so schnell fahren darf, wie er kann.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich finde das absolut in Ordnung. So wird nämlichBabytourismus (ein Problem, das insbesondere die USA haben) unterbunden.
> 
> Wer deutscher Staatsbürger werden will, kann sich ja (unter den entsprechenden Regeln) einbürgern lassen.



Du hast dir keine Gedanken um alle anderen Fälle gemacht: Zugewandert, hier ein Leben aufgebaut, dementsprechend sind die Eltern nicht gebürtige Deutsche. Warum soll das geborene Kind sich einbürgern lassen? Es wird doch aller Vorraussicht nach nicht anders aufwachsen wie der Nachbarssohn der "rein arischen" Familie. Warum soll da unterschieden werden? Sieht für mich etwas diskriminierend aus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Damit wird aber auch vielen anderen die Chance zur Stimmabgabe genommen..


Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es keine Alternative gibt. Wer nachweislich im Urlaub oder auf einer wichtiger Feier ist, darf im Rathaus vorher persönlich wählen, Durch Altenheime tingelt ein Wahlhelfer. Kostet etwas mehr, ist aber viel demokratischer.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Damit wird aber auch vielen anderen die Chance zur Stimmabgabe genommen.



Na ja, beim Beckenbauer würde mich das nicht stören.
Und Heidi Klum braucht das auch nicht können.

Aber sonst hast du Recht. Der Mensch, der nicht gut zu Fuß ist, hat es schwer.
Andererseits muss er sich den Kram für die Briefwahl auch erst besorgen, das kommt ja nicht frei Haus geflattert.


----------



## MOD6699 (25. September 2017)

Andererseits muss er sich den Kram für die Briefwahl auch erst besorgen, das kommt ja nicht frei Haus geflattert.


Man muss das 2x beim Postfiliale (Briefkasten) abgeben. 1x den Antrag 1x die Wahl


----------



## chaotium (25. September 2017)

Ich kann mich jetzt zurück legen und sagen: Deutschland schau wie Du damit zurechtkommst


----------



## Adi1 (25. September 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich jetzt zurück legen und sagen: Deutschland schau wie Du damit zurechtkommst



Das geht schon weiter, keine Sorge


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber sonst hast du Recht. Der Mensch, der nicht gut zu Fuß ist, hat es schwer.


Eines der ersten Sätze auf der Wahlbenachrichtigung die bei mir eingangen war, war: "_Der Wahlraum ist barrierefrei._". Da ist schon was möglich, dass auch jeder problemlos an der Wahl teilnehmen kann.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, beim Beckenbauer würde mich das nicht stören.
> Und Heidi Klum braucht das auch nicht können.
> 
> Aber sonst hast du Recht. Der Mensch, der nicht gut zu Fuß ist, hat es schwer.
> Andererseits muss er sich den Kram für die Briefwahl auch erst besorgen, das kommt ja nicht frei Haus geflattert.



Nicht nur das. Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die am Wahltag gar nicht zuhause sind. Da ist die Briefwahl eine angenehme Möglichkeit, trotzdem zu wählen.

Der Spaß mit den Altenheimen sollte aber mal geändert werden. 4-Augen-Prinzip oder sowas.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Eines der ersten Sätze auf der Wahlbenachrichtigung die bei mir eingangen war, war: "_Der Wahlraum ist barrierefrei._". Da ist schon was möglich, dass auch jeder problemlos an der Wahl teilnehmen kann.



Ja, bei uns muss man einen Berg hoch um in den Wahlbereich zu kommen. Mit einem Rollstuhl nicht einfach. Gehbehindert kannst du auch vergessen.
Früher gab es mal so einer Art Shuttle Dienst. Wurde aber gestrichen.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Der Spaß mit den Altenheimen sollte aber mal geändert werden. 4-Augen-Prinzip oder sowas.



Genau. Jemand guckt dir über die Schulter, was du ankreuzt. 
Und danach wirst du dann gemobbt und das Bettlaken nicht gewechselt.


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Eines der ersten Sätze auf der Wahlbenachrichtigung die bei mir eingangen war, war: "_Der Wahlraum ist barrierefrei._". Da ist schon was möglich, dass auch jeder problemlos an der Wahl teilnehmen kann.



Also bei mir stand "_Der Wahlraum ist *nicht * barrierefrei._" und keine Anregung wie das zu lösen sei...


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2017)

Im Zweifel macht man dann einfach Briefwahl.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2017)

Blöd ist, wenn der Briefkasten nur über eine Treppe zu erreichen ist.


----------



## Two-Face (25. September 2017)

Wie wär's mit Wahl per E-Mail?

Geht doch ganz einfach und schnell, Russland würde mit Sicherheit schon mal geeignete Software dafür bereitstellen.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2017)

Oder du meldest dich auf einem Wahlplattform an und kriegst dann eine Tan oder so, wie bei der Bank.


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Blöd ist, wenn der Briefkasten nur über eine Treppe zu erreichen ist.



Den Brief kann ja auch ein Verwandter einwerfen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Andererseits muss er sich den Kram für die Briefwahl auch erst besorgen, das kommt ja nicht frei Haus geflattert.



Mittlerweile kann man das aber auch mit den Nummern aus der Wahlbenachrichtigung online beantragen. Sonst kann man auch gleich im Briefwahlbüro wählen. Möglichkeiten gibt es eigentlich genug.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Den Brief kann ja auch ein Verwandter einwerfen.



Der den wegwirft, weil er die politische Meinung kennt.


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2017)

Man sollte natürlich nicht Opa Gauland losschicken.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2017)

Ich bin jedenfalls neugierig, was Merkel alles der FDP und den Grünen verspricht, damit sie wieder eine Koalition zusammenkriegt.
Denn eine Minderheitsregierung wird sie niemals machen, denn dann müsste sie ja tatsächlich mal Vorschläge machen und Initiative ergreifen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2017)

Ich finde vor allem die Wahlergebnisse der AFD erschreckend. Bei uns zu Hause im Ort haben wir anscheinend fast 40% Nazis, die AFD gewählt haben und damit noch mehr als in den Hochburgen wie Freital und Heidenau. 

Dabei gibt es bei uns nicht mal eine Flüchtlingsunterkunft, über die sich die Leute aufregen könnten. Araber hab ich bisher auch noch keine im Ort gesehen, genauso wenig bin ich auf einen Naziaufmarsch getroffen. 

Ich kann mir das nicht wirklich erklären.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls neugierig, was Merkel alles der FDP und den Grünen verspricht, damit sie wieder eine Koalition zusammenkriegt.
> Denn eine Minderheitsregierung wird sie niemals machen, denn dann müsste sie ja tatsächlich mal Vorschläge machen und Initiative ergreifen.



Merkel ist in dieser Rechnung das kleinste Problem. Da wird es mit den Mitessern von der CSU mit Seehofer deutlich schwerer. Die haben ja eigentlich nur 6% und sind damit gerade über die 5% gekommen. 
Der größte Konfliktherd wird wohl die Einigung zwischen FDP und Grünen.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (25. September 2017)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Stimmt stellt man vor allem bei euch braunen AFD-Jublern verstärkt fest



Wir haben dich auch ganz doll lieb.

@DKK007: ich weiß nicht ob jeder hier deinen Sarkasmus erkennen wird 

Edit: Der Sarkasmus, dass die AFD eine rechtsextreme Partei ist und nur "Nazis" sie wählen.

Meinst du das wirklich ernst, bist du für mich genauso verwirrt wie Johnny05 &Co.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Muss man sich ja nur die Kandidaten anschauen: Rechte vor Einzug in den Bundestag: So extrem sind die Kandidaten der AfD - Reportageseite - Tagesspiegel
> 
> Bei manchen scheint die geschlossene Abteilung die deutlich bessere Alternative zu sein.



Der Glaube an die Mainstreammedien... . Bei einer Partei zählen für mich Inhalte und nicht unbedingt die Personen. Schon garnicht rausgepickte Negativbeispiele, denn die findest du in jeder Partei, jedem Verein... überall.


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2017)

Welcher Sarkasmus?

Zahlen: Bundestagswahl 2017 - Ergebnisse aller Wahlkreise

Edit:


Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Edit: Der Sarkasmus, dass die AFD eine rechtsextreme Partei ist und nur "Nazis" sie wählen.



Muss man sich ja nur die Kandidaten anschauen: Rechte vor Einzug in den Bundestag: So extrem sind die Kandidaten der AfD - Reportageseite - Tagesspiegel

Bei manchen scheint die geschlossene Abteilung die deutlich bessere Alternative zum Bundestag zu sein.

z.B.


> Michael Limburg (geb. 1940, Ingenieur)
> Gilt innerhalb der AfD als Experte für Energiepolitik. Leugnet in Interviews den menschengemachten Klimawandel. Sagt: „Es gibt kein Klimaproblem.“ CO2-Emissionen sollten nicht sanktioniert, sondern im Gegenteil belohnt werden: „Jeder, der CO2 ausstößt, müsste noch Geld dazu bekommen.“ Schließlich sei die chemische Verbindung gut für Pflanzen. Kandidiert auf der Landesliste Brandenburg.



Ich finde in der Liste keinen, der nicht rechtsextrem und *-feindlich ist. Da die Partei aus diesen Leuten besteht, sehen natürlich auch die Inhalte entsprechend aus. 
Diese 10 Punkte zeigen, wofur die AfD wirklich steht | Gunther Metzges



> _"Schulbücher, welche die Familie relativieren und zugleich gesellschaftlich kaum relevante Konstellationen (LSBTTIQ) überhöhen, sollen für den Gebrauch an öffentlichen Schulen nicht zugelassen werden." (Wahlprogramm AfD BaWü 2016, S. 30). Sex-Darstellungen und Informationen zu Sex-Praktiken sollen komplett aus dem Unterricht gestrichen werden. Die Thüringer Landtagsfraktion forderte gar eine Zählung aller Homosexuellen im Land._



Erinnert sehr stark an 1930.


*Was sagen Rechtextremismus-Experten zur AfD?*

_"Die AfD will eine gegen Zuwanderung und Flüchtlinge gerichtete ethnisch-reine, völkische Nation und damit eine andere Republik. Sie ist die Partei der Mobilisierung des Ressentiments gegen Flüchtlinge, spricht von Notwehr und Widerstand und fördert damit Gewalt in einer durch die rassistische Bewegung und die gefährliche Steigerung der Gewalt gegen Flüchtlinge und Flüchtlingsunterkünfte hoch aufgeladenen Situation der Republik."_
Hajo Funke, Politikprofessor und Extremismus-Experte

_"Die Partei artikuliert Hass und ermöglicht so klaren Rechtsextremismus."_
Wolfgang Benz, Historiker und Extremismusforscher

_"Spätestens seit der Abspaltung des Lucke-Flügels weist die AfD die für rechtspopulistische Parteien charakteristischen Merkmale auf: Populistisch ist die AfD aufgrund ihrer vehementen Anti-Establishment-Kritik und ihres Anspruchs, als einzige ‚Alternative' die eigentlichen Interessen des Volkes beziehungsweise von dessen schweigender Mehrheit zu vertreten (Decker 2015: 113). Darüber hinaus rechtspopulistisch ist die AfD aufgrund ihrer exklusiven Vorstellungen eines als homogen imaginierten Volkes, das es gegenüber allem Fremden sowie äußeren Feinden vehement zu schützen gilt (vgl. Lewandowsky 2015: 222)."

_Edit2:  - Breaking News - 
Mittlerweile will selbst Frauke Petry mit den Nazis in ihrer Partei nichts mehr zutun haben und verlässt trotz Direktmandat die Fraktion wegen inhaltlicher Differenzen. 
Petry schliesst sich nicht der AfD-Fraktion an | MDR.DE


----------



## Klinge Xtream (25. September 2017)

Wenn du jetzt mal die Vergangenheit zu den von Dir aufgelisteten "Experten" recherchierst, wirst du evtl. umdenken.
Du solltest nicht leichtfertig alles was Dir in Dein Weltbild passt als argumentative Grundlage sehen, den Fehler begehe ich aber auch (sorry).
Und was rechts(-extrem) bestimmt immernoch der Betrachtungwinkel nicht wahr. 

links_________________________________________________________mitte_________________________________________________rechts

Wenn Du nun (fast) ganz links stehst (auch wenn es dir nicht bewusst ist), wo von Dir aus ist dann die Mitte?

Und außerdem bin ich dieses dumme links-rechts Spiel eh Leid. Es ist ein nettes Instrument, um 2 gegeneinander aufzuhetzen, die man nicht gegen sich haben möchte.


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die meisten gucken nur 1x im Rückspiegel und da kann man keine Geschwindigkeit abschätzen.
> Wenn ich mit 250 über die Autobahn fahre, muss ich immer damit rechnen, dass jemand meine Geschwindigkeit falsch einschätzt und auf meine Spur wechselt.



Deshalb trägt man automatisch eine Mitschuld, wenn man schneller als 130 km/h fährt und in einen Unfall verwickelt wird. 

Verkehrsrecht: Mehr als 130 km/h konnen zu Mithaftung fuhren

Zum Thema "Tempolimit": Tabu Tempolimit - 3sat.Mediathek
Wobei das Wort "Tempolimit" selbst schon ein Widerspruch in sich ist: scobel: Die Macht der Deutung - 3sat.Mediathek


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber auch Idioten. Von denen rede ich aber nicht. Du fährst mit 250 auf der Autobahn. Natürlich auf der rechten Seite, wegen Rechtsfahrgebot. vor dir ein Lkw und direkt dahinter ein Auto. Du hast aber noch 500 Meter vor dir, du musst also damit rechnen, dass das Auto vor dir gleich ausscheren wird um den Lkw zu überholen. Ergo musst du nicht nur für dich sondern auch für den Vordermann denken, aber Egoisten haben mit sowas ja immer Probleme.



Wenn ich 250 fahre, dann habe ich schon deutlich vor 500 Metern auf die linke Spur gewechselt. Weil ich dir ja bereits in ca. 7 Sekunden zurückgelegt habe.

Klar, muss man immer mit Fehlern anderer rechnen. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass derjenige der überholt, auf den rückwärtigen Verkehr zu achten hat. 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> A: Gibt bestimmt welche. Aber dass das eine Übertreibung war, hast du sicherlich erkannt. Dass du mit der Antwort trotzdem den Zehnjährigen spielst, enttäuscht mich aber.



Also das schnellste Serienfahrzeug mit Straßenzulassung kommt wohl auf ca. 430km/h. Da fehlen noch 70km/h. Außerdem wirst du dem statistisch gesehen eher nicht begegnen. 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> B: Nicht nach der Prämisse, dass der Überholende auf keinen Fall behindert werden darf und der auch so schnell fahren darf, wie er kann.



Auf die Idee einfach zu warten, bis das Fahrzeug vorbeigefahren ist und man danach überholt, bist du nicht gekommen?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Du hast dir keine Gedanken um alle anderen Fälle gemacht: Zugewandert, hier ein Leben aufgebaut, dementsprechend sind die Eltern nicht gebürtige Deutsche. Warum soll das geborene Kind sich einbürgern lassen? Es wird doch aller Vorraussicht nach nicht anders aufwachsen wie der Nachbarssohn der "rein arischen" Familie. Warum soll da unterschieden werden? Sieht für mich etwas diskriminierend aus.



Warum haben es die Eltern in all den Jahren nicht geschafft sich einbürgern zu lassen? Stell doch mal die Frage. Das Geburtsortprinzip führt zu Missbrauch. Sieht man ja in den USA mit dem Babytourismus. Dann kriegen wir bloß noch mehr Leute, die in unsere Sozialsysteme wollen. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb trägt man automatisch eine Mitschuld, wenn man schneller als 130 km/h fährt und in einen Unfall verwickelt wird.
> 
> Verkehrsrecht: Mehr als 130 km/h konnen zu Mithaftung fuhren



Artikel lesen, man kriegt nicht automatisch eine Mitschuld (kann man schon im Artikelnamen erkennen).



> Er ist nur dann von einer Mithaftung befreit, wenn ihm der Nachweis gelingt, dass auch bei Einhaltung der Richtgeschwindigkeit der Unfall unvermeidbar gewesen wäre. Im vorliegenden Fall ist aber festgestellt worden, dass bei 130 km/h noch ein rechtzeitiges Abbremsmanöver möglich war, was den Unfall verhindert hätte.



Also nichts mit Automatismus. Außerdem:



> Der Geschädigte war mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 160 km/h gefahren und hatte nicht mehr rechtzeitig auf den Spurwechsel eines anderen Fahrzeugs reagieren können. Da dies bei einer geringeren Geschwindigkeit aber noch gelungen wäre, lastete ihm das Gericht eine Mithaftung von 25 Prozent an.



Also war die Person, die überholt hat, noch zu 75% Schuld. Das ist deutlich die Mehrheit.


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2017)

Schuld != Haftung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2017)

Ohne Teilschuld, würde man dir keine Teilhaftung aufdrücken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Stimmt, wie kann denn jemand ernsthaft Deutschland so wie es ist bewahren wollen und keine Multi Kulti wollen.



Eben. Seit 1944 Ausländer nach Deutschland strömen geht es steil bergab!




plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, aber warum fordert niemand Sanktionen in die andere Richtung?



"niemand" ist übertrieben, dass es sehr wenige sind dürfte daran liegen, dass ausgehend von der jetzigen Situation eine verringerte Zusammenarbeit mit den USA schon ein großer Schritt wäre. Die fordern einige, in Bezug auf die Bundestagswahl eigentlich alle ab den Grünen nach links.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Deine Mühe in allen Ehren, aber Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, dass AfD Wähler in der Lage sind, ein Programm zu verstehen, selbst wenn man  es ihnen Punkt für Punkt erklärt. Hätten sie das Wahlprogramm der PoGo Partei gelesen, hätten viele vermutlich mehr Übereinstimmungen gefunden.



Die Pogoisten waren aber mal wieder zu faul zum antreten und davon abgesehen glaubt ein (potentieller) AFD-Wähler doch aus Prinzip das Gegenteil von dem, was Linke sagen 




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ob es zu massiven Mehrausgaben kannst du gar nicht beurteilen,



Ich kann nicht beurteilen ob "wir geben viel Geld für X aus" dazu führt, dass viel Geld ausgegeben wird?
Wenn du mich als Vollidioten bezeichnen willst, dann mach es wenigstens ehrlich und offen 

Aber ich nehme zur Kenntniss, dass auch deine gesamten restlichen Ausführungen nicht auf Argumente eingehen, sondern ausschließlich die Vorwürfe "Voreingenommenheit" bzw. "subjektiv" ohne falsizifzierbare Korrekturen enthalten, du also nur zum spamen hier bis und nicht über Fakten diskutieren möchtest.

Ende der Diskussion des Monologs.




seahawk schrieb:


> Wir wählen sowieso in 5-6 Monaten erneut. Jamaika braucht politischen Selbstmord von einem der Partner und das wird nie passieren.



Merkel hat einen Großteil der vorherigen Standpunkte der Union umgedreht, die Grünen haben unter Schröder alles mögliche mitgetragen, um drei Projekte durchzudrücken und die FDP hat sowieso nur ein einziges Thema, dass ihr am Herzen liegt und macht sonst alles mit. Und alle drei kleben an der Macht, wenn sie sie mal haben und müssten z.T. deutliche Stimmenverluste befürchten. => Ich sehe die Chancen recht gut, dass das wird. Spannend bleibt nur wie lange es dauert, bis man sich mit den Grünen einigt.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und Seehofer stellt mal wieder die Union in Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich würde mir ja mal wünschen das die CSU ihren Worten da auch Taten folgen lässt. Wäre schon mal interessant wie erfolgreich die CSU noch Bundespolitik machen kann, so ohne CDU, die ihnen außerhalb Bayerns zu den nötigen Stimmen verhilft, um im Bund große Töne spucken zu können.



Noch spannender wird die Frage, wie die CDU dann Bundespolitik macht. Die CDU selbst hat nämlich nur knapp 27% geholt, ohne die CSU würde es nichtmal für Schwarz-Rot reichen ("große" Koalition nenne ich das mal nicht), für Jamaika erst recht nicht. Schwarz-Rot-Grün? Deutschland-Koalition?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Leider beeinflusst die CSU die Bundespolitik, dafür das sie im Grunde nur ein regionaler Wurmfortsatz ist, viel zu sehr und das leider alles andere als positiv im Sinne des ganzen Landes.
> Von der CSU wird Bundespolitik soweit möglich doch seit jeher nur dazu missbraucht um die Wahlergebnisse in Bayern positiv im Sinne der CSU zu beeinflussen, nicht weil man Deutschland als Ganzes wirklich vorranbringen möchte.



Korrektur: Bayern beefinlusst die Bundespolitik auch um die Lebensstandards in Bayern positiv im Sinne der CSU zu beeinflussen. Und das in nicht gerade geringem Maße (bestes Beispiel sind immer noch die Autobahnen, aber der Themenbereich Stromversorgung hat ganz schön aufgeholt) 




Adi1 schrieb:


> Wartet doch erst mal ab,
> 
> es ist doch nicht so, dass jetzt Adolf Hitler 2.0 dritte Kraft wurde, und wir morgen Polen überfallen
> 
> ...



Die AFD hat sich in Landtagen schon wie die NPD benommen und die NSDAP hat vom Überschreiten der 10%-Grenze bis zur Machtergreifung nur rund drei Jahre gebraucht.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich finde vor allem die Wahlergebnisse der AFD erschreckend. Bei uns zu Hause im Ort haben wir anscheinend fast 40% Nazis, die AFD gewählt haben und damit noch mehr als in den Hochburgen wie Freital und Heidenau.
> 
> Dabei gibt es bei uns nicht mal eine Flüchtlingsunterkunft, über die sich die Leute aufregen könnten. Araber hab ich bisher auch noch keine im Ort gesehen, genauso wenig bin ich auf einen Naziaufmarsch getroffen.
> 
> Ich kann mir das nicht wirklich erklären.



Passt aber in das seit Jahrzehnten bekannte Muster: Die meisten Nazis findet man da, wo gar kein Kontakt mit anderen Kulturen vorkommt. Und gerade die AFD setzt ja massiv auf latente, unbegründete und unbegründete Ängste vor allem was fremd ist. Dann klappt am besten, wenn das Fremde tatsächlich fremd, also unbekannt ist und man alles mögliche darüber erzählen kann. Wer rechtsorientierte (aber nicht -extreme) in seinem Bekanntenkreis hat, dem wird vermutlich auch schon mal aufgefallen sein, dass die fast alle eine Handvoll Positionen mit Migrationshintergrund kennen (Arbeitskollegen, Gemüsehändler,...) die "okay sind, nicht wie die anderen Kanaken". Einziger Unterschied zwischen diesen "Positivbeispielen" und der Mehrheit der potentiellen AFD-Opfer: Der Rechtsorientierte kennt sie. Er weiß, dass es ganz normale Menschen sind. Über alle anderen der von ihm als Ausländer bezeichneten hat er vor allem selbst schwarzgemalte Vorurteile.




> Merkel ist in dieser Rechnung das kleinste Problem. Da wird es mit den Mitessern von der CSU mit Seehofer deutlich schwerer. Die haben ja eigentlich nur 6% und sind damit gerade über die 5% gekommen.
> Der größte Konfliktherd wird wohl die Einigung zwischen FDP und Grünen.



Bayern hat nur gut 15% der Wahlberechtigten, die CSU hat aber 19% der Unions-Stimmen geholt. Trotz historisch schlechtem Abschneiden hat Seehofer also immer noch eine höhere Zustimmungsquote als Merkel. Außerdem wurde die mangelnde Durchsetzungsfähigkeit der CSU vorgeworfen und die CSU wird direkt in den Landtagswahlkampf starten => Seehofer hat jede Menge Gründe einen auf dicke Hose zu machen. Mit der CDU würde er sich trotzdem einig werden, aber eine ganze Menge seiner Ziele sind 100% inkompatibel zu den Grünen. Das könnte genauso stressig werden, wie mit der FDP, denn zumindest unter Schröder haben sich die Grünen Zustimmung an einem Ende mit freier Bahn an anderen Enden bezahlen lassen (Energiewende, Atomausstieg und Ökoreform für Jugoslawien, Afghanistan, Hartz & Co). Es gibt aber keine nenneswerte Gründen-Forderung, die nicht entweder der CSU radikal zuwieder läuft (Einwanderung, Frauenpolitik) oder aber der FDP (Umweltschutz, Klimaschutz). Und in den Bereichen Wirtschaft, Landwirtschaft, Verkehr und Außenpolitik reibt man sich dann noch ein Bisschen mit der CDU. Außer Glasfaser-Ausbau auf Kosten von Leuten, die keine Glasfaser brauchen, hängt erstmal alles in der Luft. Wie oben geschrieben gehe ich davon aus, dass alle drei/vier Parteien zu sehr an der Macht kleben um alles scheitern zu lassen, aber es werden zähe Verhandlungen werden, sehr zähe. Und wahrscheinlich wird am Ende nicht das Beste von jedem einfließen...


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. September 2017)

Ich wohne in einem gemischten Viertel. Inkl. arabischen Supermärkten. Da hätte ja die AfD mindestens 20% holen müssen,  schließlich "leiden" wir ja unter der "Überfremdung".


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2017)

Die Minus-Merkel - Fast-Weg-Kanzlerin... - SAT.1 Fruhstucksfernsehen

Claus Strunz trifft es mal wieder auf den Punkt.


----------



## der-sack88 (25. September 2017)

Frühstücksfernsehen sagt ja schon alles. Naja, früher war der bei der Bild. Kann man sich drüber streiten, ob das jetzt ein Aufstieg oder Abstieg war.
Dass der mit Lügen und unbelegten Behauptungen nur so um sich wirft macht es nicht besser, vor allem wenn man die Gegenseite immer als "Lügenpresse" bezeichnet.
Naja, im Frühstücksfernsehen glaubt ihm seine braune Propaganda vielleicht ja die eine oder andere politisch ungebildete Hausfrau.

Ansonsten hat der Walulis den Typen schon ganz gut getroffen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also das schnellste Serienfahrzeug mit Straßenzulassung kommt wohl auf ca. 430km/h. Da fehlen noch 70km/h. Außerdem wirst du dem statistisch gesehen eher nicht begegnen.



Aber dass das eine Übertreibung war, hast du sicherlich erkannt. Dass du mit der Antwort trotzdem den Zehnjährigen spielst, enttäuscht mich aber.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf die Idee einfach zu warten, bis das Fahrzeug vorbeigefahren ist und man danach überholt, bist du nicht gekommen?



Aber soll ich jetzt warten oder nicht? Die Geschwindigkeit lässt sich ja nur schwer einschätzen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum haben es die Eltern in all den Jahren nicht geschafft sich einbürgern zu lassen? Stell doch mal die Frage. Das Geburtsortprinzip führt zu Missbrauch. Sieht man ja in den USA mit dem Babytourismus. Dann kriegen wir bloß noch mehr Leute, die in unsere Sozialsysteme wollen.



Unseren Sozialsystemen würde es wesentlich besser gehen, wenn wir nicht mit aller Macht unbedachte Änderungen durchdrücken, die zudem menschenrechtlich fragwürdig sind, sondern stattdessen alle in diese Systeme einzahlen lassen würde. Aber der Populismus verkauft sich wohl besser, wie man bei dir leider sehr gut erkennen kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Frühstücksfernsehen sagt ja schon alles. Naja, früher war der bei der Bild. Kann man sich drüber streiten, ob das jetzt ein Aufstieg oder Abstieg war.
> Dass der mit Lügen und unbelegten Behauptungen nur so um sich wirft macht es nicht besser, vor allem wenn man die Gegenseite immer als "Lügenpresse" bezeichnet.
> Naja, im Frühstücksfernsehen glaubt ihm seine braune Propaganda vielleicht ja die eine oder andere politisch ungebildete Hausfrau.



Das die Nazikeule nichts bringt, ist an dir vorbeigegangen oder?

Die Nazikeule hat den Brexit nicht verhindert, sie hat Trump nicht verhindert und sie hat den Einzug der AfD in den Bundestag (nachdem sie in 13 Landtage eingezogen ist) verhindert. 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Aber soll ich jetzt warten oder nicht? Die Geschwindigkeit lässt sich ja nur schwer einschätzen.



Entweder du kannst überholen ohne den nachfolgenden Verkehr zu gefährden, dann musst du nicht  warten. Oder du kannst es halt nicht, dann musst du warten.

Wo genau ist da das Problem? Fahrstunden auf der Autobahn gehören zum Pflichtprogramm, wenn man den Führerschein erwerben will.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Unseren Sozialsystemen würde es wesentlich besser gehen, wenn wir nicht mit aller Macht unbedachte Änderungen durchdrücken, die zudem menschenrechtlich fragwürdig sind, sondern stattdessen alle in diese Systeme einzahlen lassen würde. Aber der Populismus verkauft sich wohl besser, wie man bei dir leider sehr gut erkennen kann.



Ändert doch nichts an den Tatsachen. Die USA haben das Geburtsortsprinzip und es wird nachweislich ausgenutzt. Wenn wir das auch in Deutschland einführen, dann muss man kein Prophet sein, um zu wissen, was passiert.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Entweder du kannst überholen ohne den nachfolgenden Verkehr zu gefährden, dann musst du nicht  warten. Oder du kannst es halt nicht, dann musst du warten.
> 
> Wo genau ist da das Problem? Fahrstunden auf der Autobahn gehören zum Pflichtprogramm, wenn man den Führerschein erwerben will.



Du kannst dir nie sicher sein, ob nicht jemand so schnell von hinten kommt und du ihn zum verzögern zwingst. Könnte ja gerade dann die 430 km/h-Karre hinter dir sein. Also überholt man nie.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ändert doch nichts an den Tatsachen. Die USA haben das Geburtsortsprinzip und es wird nachweislich ausgenutzt. Wenn wir das auch in Deutschland einführen, dann muss man kein Prophet sein, um zu wissen, was passiert.



Und in welchem Ausmaße? Und könnte es vielleicht auch sein, dass die USA ganz andere Bedingungen hat, die dazu führen? Ist nur schlecht vergleichbar.

Ändert aber etwas an den Tatsachen, dass wir mit anderen Maßnahmen deutlich besser unsere Sozialkassen füllen. Aber darauf gehst du mal wieder nicht ein, schade.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. September 2017)

Was erzählst du von einer Nazikeule? Wurde der Typ Nazi genannt? Nein, es wurde erzählt,  wieso man seine Äußerungen nicht wo genau nehmen sollte.  Von dir kam da bis jetzt keine Entkräftung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Du kannst dir nie sicher sein, ob nicht jemand so schnell von hinten kommt und du ihn zum verzögern zwingst. Könnte ja gerade dann die 430 km/h-Karre hinter dir sein. Also überholt man nie.



Die 430 km/h Karre ist die ganz große Ausnahme und nicht die Regel. Und wenn du mir ernsthaft weißmachen willst, dass du den nachfolgenden Verkehr nicht einschätzen kannst, ja, dann solltest du wirklich nicht überholen. Ist wohl besser für alle.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und in welchem Ausmaße? Und könnte es vielleicht auch sein, dass die USA ganz andere Bedingungen hat, die dazu führen? Ist nur schlecht vergleichbar.



Es wird in den USA gemacht. Das ist der Punkt. Und dass das in Deutschland (das ja ein viel größeres soziales Netz und viel laschere Grenz"kontrollen") noch mehr ausgenutzt wird, dafür muss man kein Prophet sein.

Schon jetzt wird doch getrickst ohne Ende, ohne das die Betrüger was fürchten müssen:

Uberprufung: Die Machtlosigkeit des BAMF gegen Tauschung bei Asylantragen - WELT

Und diesen Leuten willst du es mit dem Geburtsortsprinzip noch leichter machen? Warum? 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ändert aber etwas an den Tatsachen, dass wir mit anderen Maßnahmen deutlich besser unsere Sozialkassen füllen. Aber darauf gehst du mal wieder nicht ein, schade.



Und warum sollen wir unsere Sozialkassen (die wir ja füllen wollen, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe), dann für Leute öffnen, die nichts dazu beigetragen haben?

Offene Grenze und offene Sozialkassen funktionieren nicht. 



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Was erzählst du von einer Nazikeule? Wurde der Typ Nazi genannt? Nein, es wurde erzählt,  wieso man seine Äußerungen nicht wo genau nehmen sollte.  Von dir kam da bis jetzt keine Entkräftung.



Achja und die Formulierung "braune Propaganda" zielt natürlich überhaupt nicht in die Richtung?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und in welchem Ausmaße? Und könnte es vielleicht auch sein, dass die USA ganz andere Bedingungen hat, die dazu führen? Ist nur schlecht vergleichbar.



Inzwischen in einem nennenswerten Ausmaß:



> Die Aussicht, das eigene Kind durch Geburt in den Vereinigten Staaten  mit einem amerikanischen Pass auszustatten, zieht jedes Jahr Tausende  Schwangere aus China, Taiwan und Korea nach Kalifornien.



Asiatinnen reisen zum „Gebar-Urlaub“ in die USA



> 10.000 Babies sollen inzwischen pro Jahr so geboren werden.



Chinesischer Babytourismus - Weltspiegel - ARD | Das Erste



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ändert aber etwas an den Tatsachen, dass wir mit anderen Maßnahmen deutlich besser unsere Sozialkassen füllen. Aber darauf gehst du mal wieder nicht ein, schade.



Du missachtest / beachtest nicht die Gegebenheiten in Deutschland im Vergleich zu den USA.
In den USA gibt es keine umfassenden Sozialleisten, dort ist das Geburtsortprinzip entsprechend keine besonders große finanzielle Belastung für den Staat.
In Deutschland hat jeder der hier geboren wird aber auch ohne weiteres Anspruch auf soziale Leistungen.

In Deutschland würde die bedingungslose Einführung nach Geburtsort entsprechend mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zu einer wesentlich negativeren Entwicklung durch Geburtstourismus führen, indem es zur Erschleichung von Sozialleistungen durch Kinder mit deutscher Staatsbürgerschaft führen würde, die hier geboren werden.

Wie gesagt, in den USA ist das mangels sozialer Leistungen kein wesentliches Problem, hier könnte es aber durchaus zu einem werden.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. September 2017)

Je nach Staat gibt es Sozialleistungen. Und das man das Kind extra dort austragen will hat schon seinen Grund. Die Staatsbürgerschaft bietet nämlich auch einige Vorteile. Und die Vorteile lässt sich die USA auch einiges kosten.


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Claus Strunz trifft es mal wieder auf den Punkt.



Sry, aber den Dödel ernsthaft zu zitieren?
Da kann ich gleich bei Kopp lesen.


----------



## CranberryPie (26. September 2017)

Das Problem an der "Nazi-Keule" ist halt, dass die Wirkung völlig verwässert. Vor Jahren hab ich wenn ich das Wort "Nazi" gehört hab an Vernichtungslager gedacht. Systematische Auslöschung von ganzen Ethnien in industriellen Anlagen. Wenn ich nun "Nazi" höre denke ich an eine Person, die was voll fieses gesagt hat. Wie beispielsweise "Ey, ich find' dass man Asylbewerber, die an Gruppenvergewaltigungen teilgenommen haben, abschieben sollte".


----------



## Johnny05 (26. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wartet doch erst mal ab,
> 
> es ist doch nicht so, dass jetzt Adolf Hitler 2.0 dritte Kraft wurde, und wir morgen Polen überfallen
> 
> ...



Man merkt Du wohnst in Dresden....die AFD hat sich bereits in den Landtagen , in denen Sie bedauerlicherweise vertreten sind , bereits wie die NPD benommen. An sachlicher Parlamentsarbeit haben diese braunen Hohlköpfe überhaupt kein Interesse.Das beste Beispiel dafür gabs hier NRW.Provozieren mit rassistischem Bullshit und dann ab ans kalte Büffet.Soviel dazu " lass die doch erst mal machen ".


----------



## OField (26. September 2017)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> ...


Zumal sich das, was man heute rechtspopulistisch schimpft, früher das Parteiprogramm der CDU nannte, so vor 15 Jahren.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. September 2017)

Nö, eigentlich bedeutet Nazi immer noch Nazi. Es wurde nur schon vor 15 Jahren auch schon für Leute aus dem rechtsradikalen Spektrum genommen. Und das Programm der CDU vor 15 Jahren war doch weitaus zahmer, als das der AfD.


----------



## 4B11T (26. September 2017)

Das "gute" Ergebniss der AfD ist gleichbedeutend mit dem schlechten Ergebnis der anderen Parteien. Wer jetzt gegen das gute Abschneiden der AfD wettert, der wettert gleichzeitig auch gegen das schlechte abschneiden seiner favorisierten, gemäßigten Partei. Und damit letzlich gegen die Demokratie und eine vielfältige Parteienlandschaft. Selbst wenn man die AfD auf Fremdenfeindlichkeit reduzieren möchte, muss man sich fragen, warum es den anderen Parteien nicht gelungen ist den Wählern die Angst vor Fremden, vor Verteilungskämpfen, Kriminalität usw. zu nehmen. Das Versagen der Volksparteien (nur noch jeder Dritte will anscheinend Merkel als Kanzler behalten...) ist ganz sicher keine Schuld der AfD. Wer Wahlen nur unterstützt, so lang alle Wähler die eigene Meinung teilen und das "richtige" wählen, hat Demokratie nicht verstanden.

Ich mein fast alle der jüngeren Diktaturen (oder fast-Diktaturen) aka DDR, Nordkorea, China, Kuba, usw. basieren auf kommunistischen, also linksorientierten Systemen. Wird das mittlerweile allgemein akzeptiert und unterstützt? Ihr dürft nicht vergessen: im Osten hat nicht nur die AfD überdurchnittlich gut abgeschnitten, auch die Linke liegt dort irgendwo bei 17%. Ich schreib es nochmal: das versagen der gemäßigten Volksparteien ist nicht die Schuld der AfD und nicht die Schuld der Wähler.


----------



## OField (26. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nö, eigentlich bedeutet Nazi immer noch Nazi. Es wurde nur schon vor 15 Jahren auch schon für Leute aus dem rechtsradikalen Spektrum genommen. Und das Programm der CDU vor 15 Jahren war doch weitaus zahmer, als das der AfD.


Die AfD will also Lebensraum im Osten erobern, alle Juden vergasen und glaubt an die Herrenrasse?


----------



## Rwk (26. September 2017)

Die Regierung ist selbst Schuld am starken Wahlergebnis der AfD, vor allem wegen der Einwanderungspolitik.
Als hätten die jemals versucht, sich mit der Partei ernsthaft auseinanderzusetzen...nein, es wurde lieber versucht deren Wählern über die Medien ein schlechtes Gewissen einzureden nach dem Motto - wenn du diese Partei wählst bist du ein ganz böser Nazi, schäm dich! 
So macht man eben keine Politik, da ist die Quittung. 
Demokratie bedeutet auch Meinungsfreiheit - konservativ eingestellte Menschen haben eben auch ein Recht auf ihre Meinung und sind keinesfalls alle Nazis.

Warum hat es die Regierung bis heute nicht geschafft, eine klare Obergrenze für Zuwanderung zu definieren? Was ist so schwer daran?
Vielen Wählern macht das eben Angst. Wievielen Menschen geht es denn schlechter in ihrem Land, als uns hier in Deutschland?
Wieviele leiden unter schlechteren Arbeitsbedingungen, schlechteren Bildungs- und Gesundheitssystemen usw.? 
Über den Daumen gepeilt etwa 3 Milliarden? Sollen wir die jetzt alle aufnehmen oder was?!
So eine hirnverbrannte, realitätsferne Politik und Logik hab ich noch nie zuvor erlebt! 
Man kann sich ja gerne für bessere Zustände in betroffenen Ländern einsetzen...
Oder vielleicht mal damit aufhören Waffen und Panzer dahin zu exportieren! 

Ist mir egal was ihr davon haltet, ich freue mich irgendwie über das Ergebnis. Ich glaube ein bisschen konservativer Gegenwind tut dem Bundestag ganz gut und fehlt dort schon lange! Gegen Einwanderung hab ich auch gar nichts, aber dann bitte geregelt, kontrolliert und in vernünftigen Verhältnissen. 
Hier um die Ecke ist übrigens Duisburg Marxloh - was aus diesem Stadtteil geworden ist, kann man nicht in Worte fassen - könnt ihr ja mal nachlesen.
Wenn so die Zukunft unseres Landes aussehen soll, dann gute Nacht Johanna! Dieses Chaos werde ich auf keinen Fall unterstützen, egal mit welchen Klischees man mich beleidigt.


----------



## der-sack88 (26. September 2017)

Achso, dann ist zwischen Union vor 15 Jahren und Judenvergasen also kein Platz, in dem sich die AfD aufhalten kann? Will jeder, der rechts der CDU steht, automatisch Lebensraum im Osten gewinnen?

Ansonsten wurden hier doch nirgendwo alle AfDler als Nazis bezeichnet. Da gibts ja auch andere Rechtsradikale. Ein Gaulei... äh, Gauland ist ein dreckiger, nationalistischer und populistischer Rassist, aber wenn man neben ihm z.B. den Höcke sieht muss man schon sagen, dass Gauland nur ein stinknormaler Rechtspopulist ist.

Diese Opfermentalität der Rechten nervt. "Mami, die anderen sagen, dass ich ein Nazi bin, nur weil ich rechtsradikale Thesen vertrete und Rechtspopulisten wähle!"

Auch kann z.B. Strunz seinen braunen Dreck im Frühstücksfernsehen verbreiten, ohne dass er gleich ein Nazi ist. Trotzdem, so dumpf rassistisch und jegliche Fakten ignorierend geht das  einfach schon ziemlich weit nach rechts. Strunz ist ebenfalls einfach "nur" ein Rechtspopulist, nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. September 2017)

Frauke Petry und Markus Pretzell verlassen die AfD


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. September 2017)

Hier mal einige Positionen der AfD. Einer der führenden Politiker will auf die Leistungen der Wehrmacht stolz sein. Will aber natürlich die Verbrechen vollkommen abgekoppelt behandeln. Auch Leute wie Rommel, die sich nicht direkt am Holocaust beteiligt haben, haben durch ihre Erfolge den millionenfachen Mord erst möglich gemacht. Das kann man nicht einfach ausblenden.

Man will wieder die Zwangsarbeit einführen.  1000 € brutto sind im übrigen weniger als Hartz IV. Bei der DDR war Zwangsarbeit noch ganz böse (die haben übrigens jeden in einen Vollzeitjob gezwungen und anständig bezahlt). Oh Entschuldigung, es ist natürlich nur ein Angebot. Lehne das mal ab.

Stärkung der Nationalstaaten und Schwächung der EU (also links ist das nicht).

Die üblichen Verschwörungstheorien unter 1.3 des Wahlprogramms habe ich sonst eher bei Reichsbürgern gelesen. (Heimlicher Souverän, politische Oligarchie, an den  Schalthebeln der Medien).

Ok, die Volksabstimmung klingt erst sehr liberal, wie sie umsetzen falls sie jemals an die Macht kommen und ob überhaupt bleibt abzuwarten.

Gut, witzig ist das gerade davon, wie das Christentum die Sklaverei abgeschafft und uns die Freiheitsrechte gebracht hat. Beides gab es erst, nachdem die Macht der Kirche massiv beschränkt wurde. 

Zurück zur DM, ergibt Sinn, vor allem da Deutschland durch den Euro massiv an Einfluss gewonnen hat und durch eine starke DM eher die Exportkosten steigen (blöd als Exportnation).

Innere Einmischung verbittet man sich, aber das OSZE soll in seinen Kompetenzen ausgebaut werden. Natürlich nur zur "Stabilisierung".

Russland hey, Türkei ney, obwohl beides autokratische Staaten sind, auch wenn Putin da schlauer vorgeht.

Aufrüstung der Bundeswehr und Wiedereinführung der Wehrpflicht.

Man fordert natürlich einen diskriminierungsfreien Handel und freien Zugang zu Rohstoffen, will aber natürlich ein Mitspracherecht, falls deutsche Firmen verkauft oder übernommen werden. Ja, so sieht freier Handel aus, nein eher die nationalistischen Träume davon.

Wobei Öffnung der Märkte für Produkte aus Entwicklungsländern ist da wieder schon fortschrittlich, bezweifle aber, ob das wirklich durchgesetzt würde.

Dafür will man für Ausländer die Einbürgerung erschweren und bei der Abschiebung den Rechtsstaat aufweichen. Das GG will man dafür auch ändern Außerdem sollen "Ausländer" auch in ausländische Gefängnisse (natürlich mit "Kontrolle"). Das geht sogar schon in die rechtsextreme Ecke. Oh und später im Programm soll schon der Verdacht auf organisierte Kriminalität als Ausweisegrund reichen.

Beim Jugendstrafrecht sollen natürlich auch Verschärfungen gelten, schließlich bringt nur der Knast was und keine Sozialstunden. Ok, die Erfahrung lehrt eher, dass die Jugendlichen nach dem Knast gelernt haben, wie man sich nicht erwischen lässt und Raub und Drogen verkauft mehr bringt als einfacher Diebstahl, aber hey, kostet ja nichts. Ok, es kostet viel, aber Resozialisierung kommt ja auch nur von diesen linksgrünen Gutmenschen.

Dann das übliche keine Flüchtlinge mehr, kein Familiennachzug, Grenzen dicht, keine doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft und Staatsbürgerschaft nur bei Assimilation. (auch das geht schon wieder ins Rechtsextreme, selbst der rechte Flügel der CSU verlangt keine vollständige Assimilation)

Einschränkung der Religionsfreiheit, natürlich nur für Moslems. Muezzin böse, Kirchenglocken gut. (Mir geht Beides auf die Nerven). Arabisch geht natürlich bei Predigten auch nicht. Vollverschleierung wird verboten. (trägt zwar hier kaum jemand, aber endlich ist ein wichtiges Thema durch).

Die Ehe wird wieder in den Vordergrund gestellt, inkl. Sanktionen bei schwerem Fehlverhalten, was zu einer Scheidung führt. Bei Alleinerziehenden soll differenziert werden, ob es nicht zu Selbstverschulden gekommen ist.  Abtreibung soll erschwert werden. Als Familie sollen nur Vater, Mutter und Kind gelten. Ablehnung der "Gender-Idoelogie" (was die AfD auch immer darunter versteht).

"Frühsexualisierung" verhindern.  Was auch immer das sein soll, Kinder werden nicht sexuell aktiv, weil sie es im Unterricht gelernt haben, im Gegenteil, aufgeklärte Jugendliche haben sogar relativ spät Sex. Und ja, es schadet Kindern ungemein, wenn man sagt das es auch normal ist, wenn Männer, Männer lieben, oder Frauen, Frauen.

Getrennter Unterricht für schulpflichtigen Asylbewerber. Zumindest liest sich Punkt 8.4 so.

Neutralität der Schulen, aber so neutral, dass es keinen Islamunterricht an deutschen Schulen geben darf.

Natürlich die deutsche Leitkultur. Was auch immer das sein soll. Diverse Bundesländern haben mit Karneval nichts am Hut, halten das Oktoberfest für albern und gehen dafür lieber auf eine Kirmes. Die Werte des Humanismus und der Aufklärung tritt die AfD ja gerade mit Füßen. Das ist das Einzige, was ich als Leitkultur sehen würde, der Respekt für die Vielfältigkeit und die Akzeptanz dessen.

Man will die Verengung auf den Nationalsozialismus aufbrechen und lieber die positiven Aspekte fördern. 

Dazu will man kulturelle Förderprogramm, die an Zielvorgaben gebunden sind abschaffen. Natürlich nur, wenn die Zielvorgaben PC sind. Dafür gibt es dann Förderlinien, für die Bewarhung des kulturellen Erbes. (hm woran erinnert mich das).

Keine Zensur des Internet, abseits von Straftaten. Ach so wie jetzt? Und was Straftaten sind, kann man ja als Regierungspartei auch umdefinieren.

Oh aber die AfD fordert die Stärkung der Pflegeberufe und trotzdem hat Kaaruzo sie gewählt, muss doch jeder an sich denken.

"Alternative" Medizin stärken. Ok, ist zwar fast alles Humburg, weil keine wirklich nachgewiesenen Heilungserfolge, aber wieso nicht, ist ja genug Geld da.

Klimawandel ist nicht menschengemacht, als kann man weiter machen wie bisher. Abschaffung der eneruerbaren Energien, dafür wieder AKW ans Netz.

Schächten wird abgelehnt. Dafür soll die Kleingärtnerei gefördert werden


https://www.afd.de/wp-content/uploa..._AfD-Bundestagswahlprogramm_Onlinefassung.pdf


----------



## Adi1 (26. September 2017)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Man merkt Du wohnst in Dresden....die AFD hat sich bereits in den Landtagen , in denen Sie bedauerlicherweise vertreten sind , bereits wie die NPD benommen. An sachlicher Parlamentsarbeit haben diese braunen Hohlköpfe überhaupt kein Interesse.Das beste Beispiel dafür gabs hier NRW.Provozieren mit rassistischem Bullshit und dann ab ans kalte Büffet.Soviel dazu " lass die doch erst mal machen ".



Ich, als Dresdner, habe noch niemals eine links-oder rechtsextreme Partei gewählt,

ist ja jetzt auch schon meine 8. Bundestagswahl, woran ich teilnehme.

Das Ergebnis gefällt mir auch nicht, ist aber nun mal Fakt, das kann man nun nicht ignorieren.

Welche Optionen bleiben denn?

Eine Jamaika-Koalition wird doch wieder die Befindlichkeiten im Osten unterdrücken,
dadurch wird in 4 Jahren die AfD noch stärker sein

Also lasst sie doch erstmal machen, die SPD wird auch wiederkommen,
dann ist der Spuk vorbei


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Also lasst sie doch erstmal machen, die SPD wird auch wiederkommen,
> dann ist der Spuk vorbei



Wie soll denn die SPD wieder kommen?
Mit den gleichen Vögeln an der Spitze?
Die hat man dieses Jahr nicht haben wollen. Das wird sich in 4 Jahren nicht ändern.


----------



## Adi1 (26. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das wird sich in 4 Jahren nicht ändern.



Nein, das glaube ich nicht.

In 4 Jahren kann man sich schon neu aufstellen.

Die Merkel pfeift ja auch ab, von daher werden da auch Nachwuchspappnasen ihre Chance bekommen 

Der AfD, wird man nicht so schnell den Teppich ausrollen


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, das glaube ich nicht.
> 
> In 4 Jahren kann man sich schon neu aufstellen.



Aber mit welchem Personal?
Willst du echt in 4 Jahren wieder den Schulz wählen mit Gabriel und Nahles im Gepäck?
Ich nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (26. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber mit welchem Personal?
> Willst du echt in 4 Jahren wieder den Schulz wählen mit Gabriel und Nahles im Gepäck?
> Ich nicht.



Nö, die werden dann alle weg vom Fenstern sein,

haben doch ihre Pensionen schon sicher


----------



## Adi1 (26. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, die werden dann alle weg vom Fenstern sein,
> 
> haben doch ihre Pensionen schon sicher



Nachtrag: Jetzt werden es knapp 700 Volksvertreter, die Hälfte würde eigentlich auch reichen

Aber nee, kostet ja nur 50 Mio. mehr im Jahr, ohne Pensionsansprüche usw.

Sorry, für den Doppelpost


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

Ja, Überhangmandate und Ausgleichsmandate. Kennt man ja.
Bei 6 Parteien im Parlament kein Wunder, dass das so aufgebläht ist.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (26. September 2017)

Sieh an - heute steht im Spiegel "Kaum Ausländeranteil in AfD-Hochburgen"

Das zeigt, dass die AfD-Wähler nichts gegen Ausländer haben (wieso auch?), sondern einfach mit der bisherigen Regierung des Landes und z.B. den ständigen Grundgesetzbrüchen unzufrieden sind, eine völlig legitime Haltung.

Derzeit machen es die großen Parteien nur noch schlimmer, da man wieder mal um den heißen Brei herumredet und nicht die Probleme angeht.
Und die Medien pushen die AfD weiter und weiter, die haben scheinbar garkeine anderen Themen mehr.

Heute ging es schon los: "FDP will nicht neben AfD sitzen"  was ein behinderter Kindergarten. Und dafür bekommen die Abgeordneten noch 10.000€+ im Monat.

Bedingt durch die zu erwartenden Streitereien in der neuen Jamaika-Regierung wird die AfD in 4 Jahren noch stärker werden, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

Was zeigt das?
Das zeigt nur, dass dort die Afd groß ist, wo wenig Ausländer leben.
Denn wenn du mit den Ausländern zusammenlebst, merkst du, dass das ganz normale Typen sind wie du und ich und hast nichts gegen sie.
Man kann nur die Aufstacheln, die das Fremde eben nicht kennen.
Das macht die Afd seit Jahren.


----------



## Leob12 (26. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Sieh an - heute steht im Spiegel "Kaum Ausländeranteil in AfD-Hochburgen"
> 
> Das zeigt, dass die AfD-Wähler nichts gegen Ausländer haben (wieso auch?), sondern einfach mit der bisherigen Regierung des Landes und z.B. den ständigen Grundgesetzbrüchen unzufrieden sind, eine völlig legitime Haltung.
> 
> ...


Natürlich haben sie nichts gegen Ausländer, haha, guter Witz. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (26. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was zeigt das?
> Das zeigt nur, dass dort die Afd groß ist, wo wenig Ausländer leben.
> Denn wenn du mit den Ausländern zusammenlebst, merkst du, dass das ganz normale Typen sind wie du und ich und hast nichts gegen sie.



Nö, auch in Bayern und BW haben sie ja richtig zugelegt, zwar nicht so dolle, aber immerhin 

Ein "reines" Ostproblem ist es also nicht


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

Ist ja auch kein Ostproblem. 
In Bayern leben nur mal relativ viele sehr konservative Leute, die eine recht einfache Ideologie haben. 
Die haben bisher immer CSU gewählt und sind damit gut gefahren.
Seit die Union aber immer mehr linke Themen aufgreift und sich gar noch für die Umwelt interessiert, ist bei einigen die Hutschnur hochgegangen.
Oder die Lederhose herunter gerutscht -- keine Ahnung. 
Jedenfalls sind die jetzt zur Afd gelaufen. Hat ja sein Grund, wieso die CSU in Bayern nur noch 38% gekriegt hat.
Daher wird Seehofer sich mächtig ins Zeug legen um nächstes Jahr die Schäfchen wieder in die Partei zu integrieren, damit er am Ende nicht noch eine Koalition mit der SPD machen muss.

Obwohl CSU mit der SPD in einer Koalition in Bayern?


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (26. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man kann nur die Aufstacheln, die das Fremde eben nicht kennen.
> Das macht die Afd seit Jahren.



Sehr krude Ansichten hast du da.

Die AfD-Wähler kennen das Fremde sicher besser, als die Bahnhofsklatscher. Gibt ja einschlägige Statistiken, Nachrichten, Erfahrungen etc.


----------



## Leob12 (26. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Sehr krude Ansichten hast du da.
> 
> Die AfD-Wähler kennen das Fremde sicher besser, als die Bahnhofsklatscher. Gibt ja einschlägige Statistiken, Nachrichten, Erfahrungen etc.


Deswegen hat die AfD dort die meisten Stimmen wo am wenigsten Fremde leben? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (26. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Sehr krude Ansichten hast du da.
> 
> Die AfD-Wähler kennen das Fremde sicher besser, als die Bahnhofsklatscher. Gibt ja einschlägige Statistiken, Nachrichten, Erfahrungen etc.



Ich arbeite in einer Ostedeutschen AFD Hochburg.
Ca. 20% der AFD-Wähler haben direkt Vorurteile gegenüber den Flüchtlingen. (Angst vor Gewalt, Vergewaltigung etc.)
80% fühlen sich ungerecht von "der Regierung" behandelt, und das hat rein wirtschaftliche Gründe.
Nach der Wende war hier alles platt, wirklich Alles! Arbeitslosenquote fast 40%!
Dann hat man sich hochgearbeitet, Jobs entstanden, Arbeitslosenquote "nur" noch 20% --> aber immer die Befürchtung im Rücken "Wenn ich arbeitslos, ist zuerst mein kleines Erspartes weg und dann gibts Hartz IV......"
Die Löhne liegen hier am unteren Ende der Skala, "für jeden Schaiß muss man bezahlen!" (Kitas, Parkgebühren, Steuern, Bearbeitungsgebühren)
Alle müssen den Gürtel enger schnallen weil kein Geld da ist --> und dann kommen die Flüchtlinge und bekommen das Geld "in den Hintern geblasen!".
Und das ärgert die Leute und das ist der Grunde AFD zu wählen.
Ich kann dir haufenweise Beispiele bringen die die Leute hier auf die Palme bringen.
Ausländerfeindlichkeit ist nicht der primäre Grund, sondern dass "die ALLES bekommen" und "wir nichts".


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

Und wie immer werden die aufgestachelt, die wenig haben gegen die, die nichts haben.
Immer das gleiche und solange solche Ängste geschürt werden, bleiben solche Parteien wie die Afd oben.


----------



## -Atlanter- (26. September 2017)

Ich hatte wirklich nicht damit gerechnet, dass die AfD zweistellige Ergebnisse in Teilen von Bayern einfährt. Insofern bin ich mit dem Ausgang der Wahl nicht besonders glücklich.



			
				Treshold schrieb:
			
		

> Daher wird Seehofer sich mächtig ins Zeug legen um nächstes Jahr die Schäfchen wieder in die Partei zu integrieren, damit er am Ende nicht noch eine Koalition mit der SPD machen muss.



Er wird sich nicht nur mächtig ins Zeug legen müssen, sondern müsste auch eine Obergrenze gegen CDU und Grüne durchsetzten um diese AfD-Wähler zurück zu gewinnen. Meine Vermutung ist, dass diese gerne eine Obergrenze gehabt hätten, aber Seehofer nicht mehr vertraut haben nachdem dieser so sehr zu Merkel hält.



			
				Leob12 schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen hat die AfD dort die meisten Stimmen wo am wenigsten Fremde leben?


Das könnte sein, kann ich dir aber nicht bestätigen. Ich glaube jedoch das du recht hast. Die AfD-Wähler werden kaum persöhnliche Erfahrungen mit Flüchtlingen haben.
Interesannt ist aber erstens dass Erstwähler und Rentner eher weniger AfD wählen, sondern hauptsächlich 30-60jährige. Und 2. das AfD-Wähler selten Akademiker oder weiblich sind, Sechs Grafiken, die den Erfolg der AfD erklaren - Politik - Suddeutsche.de.  Auch lässt sich sagen, dass die FDP- und Grünenwähler kaum zur AfD überlaufen, im Gegensatz zu CDU/CSU-Wählern, welche neben nicht ehemaligen Nichtwählern einen großen Teil der AfD ausmachen.


----------



## Rolk (26. September 2017)

Nach Ostdeutschland braucht man gar nicht zu gehen. Bei uns hier vor Ort kann man die Hälfte der Flüchtlinge ohne schlechtes Gewissen als Schmarotzer bezeichnen und damit meine ich nur diejenigen wo schon deutlich länger als 10 Jahre hier sind und man genau weis was los ist. Das stinkt mir auch das so etwas einfach toleriert wird.


----------



## aloha84 (26. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie immer werden die aufgestachelt, die wenig haben gegen die, die nichts haben.
> Immer das gleiche und solange solche Ängste geschürt werden, bleiben solche Parteien wie die Afd oben.



Nur um das klar zustellen, das oben geschriebene ist nicht meine Meinung, sondern die der hier lebenden afd-Wähler.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Nur um das klar zustellen, das oben geschriebene ist nicht meine Meinung, sondern die der hier lebenden afd-Wähler.



Das weiß ich. Ich hab nur mal konkretisiert, wie das ganze funktioniert. Wie man auf Stimmenfang geht.
Dabei will die AFd den Sozialstaat abschaffen. Wer also wenig verdient oder gar ALG2 Empfänger ist, sollte auf gar keinen Fall die Afd wählen.
Auch Arbeitnehmer sollten das nicht machen, da die Afd das Arbeitslosengeld privatisieren will -- jeder muss dann selbst vorsorgen.
Also das, was man schon mit der Rente gemacht hat, will die Afd auf andere soziale Bereiche ausdehnen. Der Versicherungsindustrie freut es, der Arbeitnehmer wird das teuer bezahlen müssen.
Mir ja sowieso fraglich, wieso man den Verein überhaupt wählen kann.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Sehr krude Ansichten hast du da.
> 
> Die AfD-Wähler kennen das Fremde sicher besser, als die Bahnhofsklatscher. Gibt ja einschlägige Statistiken, Nachrichten, Erfahrungen etc.



Was sollen Bahnhofklatscher sein? Hooligans?


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (26. September 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in einer Ostedeutschen AFD Hochburg.
> Ca. 20% der AFD-Wähler haben direkt Vorurteile gegenüber den Flüchtlingen. (Angst vor Gewalt, Vergewaltigung etc.)
> 80% fühlen sich ungerecht von "der Regierung" behandelt, und das hat rein wirtschaftliche Gründe.
> Nach der Wende war hier alles platt, wirklich Alles! Arbeitslosenquote fast 40%!
> ...



Eben! Das sind nunmal legitime Punkte, wenn 13% der Bevölkerung das so sehen, dann hat man das in einer Demokratie zu akzeptieren - ohne wenn und aber!

Nur kapieren das die Linken nicht und wollen die Demokratie am besten abschaffen.

Jedenfalls haben die Medien mit ihrer Hetze gegen die AfD, mit dem Verleugnen der Herkunft von Straftätern, zensieren der Foren etc., lancierten Fake-News wo irgendwelche Flüchtlinge angeblich immer zigtausend Euro gefunden und selbstlos abgegeben haben, den Hass der Leute noch mehr geschürt !

Mehr Vielfalt in der Parteienlandschaft und im Bundestag sind gut für die Demokratie. Jetzt lasst sie mal machen und nach 4 Jahren kann man dann ein Fazit ziehen.

Deutschland hat mit die höchsten Steuerabgaben, schickt Geld in fast alle Länder der Erde, füttert Flüchtlinge durch, rettet Griechen, Banken, den Euro etc. pp. - und dann fahrt mal in den Osten und schaut wie es dort ausschaut!
Noch nie hat eine Regierung so viel Mist gebaut wie unter Merkel - verfassungsfeindliche Gesetze die wieder kassiert wurden, vertuschte Geheimdienstmorde, Causa Anis Amri, Zensurgesetze, Überwachungsgesetze usw. ... so darf es nicht weiter gehen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGik2Wv-bqQ

Frontal 21 vom 26. September 2017 - ZDFmediathek

Einfach mal anschauen. 
Die Sorgen der abgehängten Bürger zu ignorieren oder sich darüber lustig zu machen ist einfach nur dumm und asozial.

Die etablierten Parteien sollen aufhören rumzuheulen und endlich gute Politik machen (nicht nur kurz vor der Wahl), mit den Machtspielchen aufhören und die AfD inhaltlich im Bundestag stellen, so wie sich das gehört. Stattdessen heulen die ersten Kasper schon rum, sie wollen nicht neben der AfD sitzen. Kindergarten. Wie groß wohl der Medienaufschrei gewesen wäre, wenn die AfD nicht neben den Linken sitzen gewollt hätte?


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

Wo wollen die Linken die Demokratie abschaffen?


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (27. September 2017)

Deine Einzeiler kannst dir sparen. 

Zum Einstieg empfehle ich das hier:

Demokratie – Wikipedia


----------



## DerLachs (27. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls haben die Medien mit ihrer Hetze gegen die AfD, mit dem Verleugnen der Herkunft von Straftätern, zensieren der Foren etc., lancierten Fake-News wo irgendwelche Flüchtlinge angeblich immer zigtausend Euro gefunden und selbstlos abgegeben haben, den Hass der Leute noch mehr geschürt !


Hetze kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen. Die kam aber nicht nur von einer Seite.  Aber ist typisch für die AfD und deren Anhänger: Man selber beruft sich auf seine Rechte, suhlt sich in seiner Opferrolle und verurteilt dann alle anderen. Aber wehe, die Gegenseite reagiert entsprechend.
Verleugnen? Schon mal vom Pressekodex gehört? Das ist zwar kein förmliches Gesetz, aber von "verleugnen" zu reden ist auch falsch.
Es gibt nun wirklich genug Fälle, in denen dokumentiert ist, dass die AfD Facebook-Seiten selber Inhalte zensieren bzw. Leute blocken. Aber auch hier gilt: Wenn andere das machen, schreit man das Ende der Meinungsfreiheit herbei...
Warum sollen das Fake-News gewesen sein?



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Deutschland hat mit die höchsten Steuerabgaben, schickt Geld in fast alle Länder der Erde, füttert Flüchtlinge durch, rettet Griechen, Banken, den Euro etc. pp. - und dann fahrt mal in den Osten und schaut wie es dort ausschaut!


Deutschland hat auch ein wundervolles (das meine ich ernst) soziales Netz. Unsere "hohen" Steuern finanzieren u.a. dieses Netz.
In welche Länder schickt man es denn? Meinst du die Entwicklungshilfe? Dazu folgende Aussage:


> *0,7 Prozent des BIP sollen reiche Länder jährlich für die  Entwicklungshilfe geben, so das Uno-Ziel von 1970. Deutschland hat es  2016 erstmals erreicht - doch ein Großteil floss in die eigene  Flüchtlingshilfe.*


 Entwicklungshilfe: Deutschland erfullt erstmals Ziel der Uno - SPIEGEL ONLINE
"Durchfüttern" ist eine Aussage mit Wertung. Man nimmt Flüchtlinge auf und kümmert sich um diese. Das ist natürlich grauenhaft.
Deutschland hat von der Griechenland-Rettung sogar profitiert. (Griechenland-Krise: Deutschland macht Gewinn mit Griechenland-Rettung | ZEIT ONLINE) Das beste ist ja, dass einige einen Schuldenschnitt für Griechenland strikt verweigern, während Deutschland nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg von einem Schuldennachlass profitiert hat.
Die Bankenrettung war in meinen Augen auch falsch, aber meines Wissens nach notwendig, wenn das bisherige System so weitergehen sollte. Den Unmut kann ich verstehen, aber was wäre die Alternative gewesen? Vielleicht kann mir das jemand erklären.
Im Osten sieht es immer noch besser aus als in 90 % der anderen Länder. Frag doch mal in den USA nach Kranken- und Arbeitslosenversicherung.  Außerdem ist das kein Grund, als arme oder schwache Schicht auf den Ärmeren und Schwächeren rumzuhacken. Ansonsten kann "das Volk" ja gerne die Flüchtlingsheime in Beschlag nehmen. Vier Sterne Hotels sind das aber auch nicht gerade.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (27. September 2017)

Ja ich weiss vom "Pressekodex". Dann kam es eben vom Zensurminister Maas oder aus dem Innenministerium - ist auch Wurst, Fakt ist die Herkunft wurde verschwiegen und das hat viele Leute zurecht massiv geärgert (einfach mal die Kommentare lesen) - so eine dumme Idee kann nur nach hinten losgehen. 

Du kannst die Medien nicht mit der FB-Seite von der AfD vergleichen. 

Die Medien müssen frei und neutral berichten - eine Partei (die übrigens immer populistisch ist) muss das nicht. Und auf deren FB-Seite gilt eben deren Hausordnung, dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden.

Die Prozentwerte der Entwicklungshilfe interessieren mich echt nicht, es reicht wenn man liest dass hier wieder 10 Milliarden hingingen und dort 20 Milliarden. Und auf der nächsten Seite liest man dann, dass wegen 10.000€ im Monat wieder ein Kindergarten oder Krankenhaus geschlossen wird. Klar kommt den Leuten da die Galle hoch.

Toll 1 Milliarde € von der Griechenland-Rettung... und wenn es die Zeit schreibt muss es ja stimmen 
Über 1 Milliarde € hat übrigens die Bundeswehr in eine völlig sinnlose Drohne investiert, die nie gekommen ist. Genauso eine Sauerei.

"Man nimmt Flüchtlinge auf und kümmert sich um diese. "

Das ist die beschönigende Umschreibung und das weisst du sicher auch.

Und ich sehe nicht dass es den Amerikanern schlechter geht als uns.


----------



## DerLachs (27. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss vom "Pressekodex". Dann kam es eben vom Zensurminister Maas oder aus dem Innenministerium - ist auch Wurst, Fakt ist die Herkunft wurde verschwiegen und das hat viele Leute zurecht massiv geärgert (einfach mal die Kommentare lesen) - so eine dumme Idee kann nur nach hinten losgehen.
> 
> Du kannst die Medien nicht mit der FB-Seite von der AfD vergleichen.
> 
> ...


Nein , es ist nicht Wurst, von wem das kam. Sich im Nachhinein die Aussagen hindrehen wie es passt ist keine Lösung. Die Herkunft wurde wahrscheinlich verschwiegen, weil sie nicht relevant war. Dass man sich darüber aufregt, weil so die eigenen Ressentiments nicht bedient werden, ist lächerlich. Kleiner Tipp: Forder doch mal, dass die soziale Schicht des Täters genannt wird. Dann wirst du eine Überraschung erleben.

Du hast nicht von neutraler Berichterstattung gesprochen, sondern von "zensieren der Foren". Da gilt übrigens auch die Hausordnung.

Okay, du bist also an keinen Fakten interessiert und kannst keine Quellen oder sonst was für deine Behauptungen liefern. 

Nein, das ist einfach die Realität. Ich hoffe mal, dass du das auch weißt.


________
Eins kreide ich der Regierung aber definitiv an: Man investiert viel zu wenig in Bildung. Bildung ist der Schlüssel für (fast) alles. Dagegen sollte man demonstrieren, da jeder von einer besseren Bildungspolitik profitieren würde.


Edit: Zinsen der Rettungskredite: Deutschland profitiert nicht von der Griechenland-Krise
Verdient Deutschland wirklich an Griechenlands Krise?

Laut diesen Quellen macht Deutschland keinen Gewinn mit Krediten an Griechenland. Die Frage ist nur, ob ein Ausscheiden Griechenlands aus der EU und/oder dem Euro noch teuerer gewesen wäre. Das Thema ist einfach zu komplex, um es auf "Wir schenken denen Geld!!" zu reduzieren.


----------



## Verminaard (27. September 2017)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, ob ein Ausscheiden Griechenlands aus der EU und/oder dem Euro noch teuerer gewesen wäre.



Die Frage die hier wirklich interessant ist, aber nie so gestellt wurde, ist: wer haette wann am meisten bei einem Ausscheiden Griechenlands verloren?

mMn ist diese Griechenlandhilfe nichts anderes als eine indirekte Banken-und-Großanlegerrettung.
Hier wurde spekuliert, und die drohenden Verluste wurden von der Allgemeinheit aufgefangen.

Seltsamerweise war am Anfang, wo das Thema das erste Mal aufkam eine Rettung alternativlos.
Nach und nach haben sich aber immer mehr Leute getraut ueber einen Grexit zu reden.

Sieht zu sehr nach einer "wir verschaffen den Anlegern Zeit zum Ausstieg"-Aktion aus.

Aber fuer die breite Masse ist der faule, verlogene Grieche schuld.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2017)

Die Banken haben den Griechen ja schon beim eintritt in den Euro kräftig beim Frisieren der Bücher geholfen.
Merkt irgendeiner denn mal, dass immer die Banken Schuld haben? 
Dass endlich mal ohne Ausnahme gründlich reguliert werden muss?


----------



## DerLachs (27. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Frage die hier wirklich interessant ist, aber nie so gestellt wurde, ist: wer haette wann am meisten bei einem Ausscheiden Griechenlands verloren?


Gute Frage.  Wir werden es leider nie erfahren.


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Deine Einzeiler kannst dir sparen.
> 
> Zum Einstieg empfehle ich das hier:
> 
> Demokratie – Wikipedia


Also in Deutschland ist es Sitte, dass man eine haltlose Behauptung auch belegt.


----------



## Leob12 (27. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Frage die hier wirklich interessant ist, aber nie so gestellt wurde, ist: wer haette wann am meisten bei einem Ausscheiden Griechenlands verloren?
> 
> mMn ist diese Griechenlandhilfe nichts anderes als eine indirekte Banken-und-Großanlegerrettung.
> Hier wurde spekuliert, und die drohenden Verluste wurden von der Allgemeinheit aufgefangen.
> ...


Klar war es wegen den Banken. Man hatte Angst dass die großen deutschen Banken auch ins Wanken geraten könnten, denn dagegen wäre der Zusammenbruch der Lehmann Brothers lächerlich gewesen. 
Damals hatte man auch nicht die Erfahrung damit, das muss man auch sagen. 
Aber dass man die Griechen gerettet hat stimmt ja so auch nicht, denn die leiden noch imner darunter dass einige, verhältnismäßig wenige Leute etwas verpfuscht haben. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (27. September 2017)

Ich frage mich ja was die SPD in der Opposition erreichen will. Gegen die Ideen einer Regierung zu sein können AfD und Linke besser. Einzig auf dem Feld der Sozialpolitik könnte man sich profilieren, aber da kann die Linke immer die plakativeren Forderungen stellen. Und Populismus können Linke und AfD auch besser.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber dass man die Griechen gerettet hat stimmt ja so auch nicht, denn die leiden noch imner darunter dass einige, verhältnismäßig wenige Leute etwas verpfuscht haben.



Die Griechen wurden ja auch nie gerettet, sondern die Einlagen der Banken bei griechischen Staatsanleihen.
Heute leiht sich eine Bank Geld von der EZB für 0,05% Zinsen und verleiht es an die Griechen weiter und streicht dafür 8% Zinsen ein.
Ich frage mich ja, wieso die EZB den Griechen das Geld nicht gleich für 0,05% Zinsen leihen kann? 
Ach ja, dann würde das Dreckspack von Banken kein Geld verdienen. 
Kann man ja nicht verantworten, wenn die Banken irgendwo nicht die Finger drin haben.


----------



## OField (27. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Hier mal einige Positionen der AfD


Klingt in einigen Punkten nach Seehofer von 2010:

Seehofers "Sieben-Punkte-Plan" 

Zuvor hatte Seehofer in der Integrationsdebatte mit drastischer Wortwahl nachgelegt: "Wir als Union treten für die deutsche Leitkultur und gegen Multikulti ein - Multikulti ist tot." Am Samstag berichtete der "Focus" von einem "Sieben-Punkte-Plan" Seehofers. Darin heißt es: 


◾Deutschland sei kein Zuwanderungsland. Integration bedeute "nicht nebeneinander, sondern miteinander leben auf dem gemeinsamen Fundament der Werteordnung unseres Grundgesetzes und unserer deutschen Leitkultur, die von den christlich-jüdischen Wurzeln und von Christentum, Humanismus und Aufklärung geprägt ist".
◾Ein prognostizierter Fachkräftemangel könne kein Freibrief für ungesteuerte Zuwanderung sein. Den Zuzug Hochqualifizierter nennt Seehofer "ausreichend geregelt". 
◾Eine Aufweichung der restriktiven Regeln des geltenden Zuwanderungsgesetzes, eine Zuwanderung nach Kontingenten oder Punktesystemen dürfe es nicht geben. 
◾"Integrationsbereitschaft und Integrationsfähigkeit" solle als zusätzliches Kriterium neben der Qualifikation eingeführt werden. 
◾Das Nachzugsalter für Kinder solle von 16 auf 12 Jahre herabgesetzt werden. "Je jünger Kinder bei der Einreise sind, desto besser können sie sich integrieren", schreibt Seehofer und plädiert für eine Änderung der entsprechenden EU-Richtlinie. 
◾Für Integrationsverweigerer fordert Seehofer eine konsequente Anwendung der Sanktionsmöglichkeiten "vom Bußgeld bis zur Leistungskürzung". Auch "wer die Integration seiner Familienangehörigen behindert", solle "wie bei eigener Integrationsverweigerung sanktioniert" werden. 
◾Eine nach wie vor hohe Bedeutung für gelungene Integration misst Seehofer dem Erwerb der deutschen Sprache bei. "Hierfür ist der Nachweis der deutschen Sprache bereits im Herkunftsland zu erbringen." 

Quelle: Integration: Merkel erklart Multikulti fur gescheitert - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2017)

Für CDU / CSU ist das Internet und vor allem die sozialen Medien wohl in der tat, selbst bei Wahlen, immer noch absolutes Neuland:

Der missgluckte Online-Wahlkampf von CDU und CSU |
    heise online


----------



## Taonris (27. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo wollen die Linken die Demokratie abschaffen?



Wenn man das immer extremere Verhalten der Linksextremen in Europa beobachtet lautet die Antwort Ja.


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. September 2017)

Belege?


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Wenn man das immer extremere Verhalten der Linksextremen in Europa beobachtet lautet die Antwort Ja.



Ach so, und die rechtsextremen sind also lupenreine Demokraten?
Und wie viele linksextreme kennst du, die in Parlamenten sitzen und die macht dazu haben?


----------



## Adi1 (27. September 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in einer Ostedeutschen AFD Hochburg.
> Ca. 20% der AFD-Wähler haben direkt Vorurteile gegenüber den Flüchtlingen. (Angst vor Gewalt, Vergewaltigung etc.)
> 80% fühlen sich ungerecht von "der Regierung" behandelt, und das hat rein wirtschaftliche Gründe.
> Nach der Wende war hier alles platt, wirklich Alles! Arbeitslosenquote fast 40%!
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, so einen ähnlichen Post wollte ich auch gerade schreiben.

Die meisten AfD-Wähler sind doch keine H4, Abgehängten oder sonstewie unzufriedene Leute.
.
Ich glaube eher, mittlerweise wird zwischen zwei Gesellschaftsformen gewählt.

Auf der einen Seite,

-alle diejenigen, welche Multikulti, offene Grenzen, eingeschleppte Terrorismusgefahr toll finden

auf der anderen Seite,

-alle diejenigen, welche sich Sorgen machen über Sicherheit, Stabilität und über die Zukunft unserer Kinder und Enkelkinder

Dazu verfällt noch unsere Infrastruktur, da müsste auch mal was gemacht werden ...

... und ganz zu schweigen von der horrenden Staatsverschuldung 

Damit fange ich jetzt gar nicht an


----------



## hazelol (27. September 2017)

ist doch eh alles die schuld von geisteskranken österreicher. wär er nicht gewesen, hätte man heute nicht diese samariter haltung und das verlangen allem und jedem helfen zu müssen. 
flüchtlinge die vor krieg fliehen können gerne hier schutz erhalten. 
aber wir können und wollen nicht ganz afrika aufnehmen und durchfüttern. einmal hier wird man die nicht mehr los, die herkunftsländer weigern sich ihre staatsbürger aufzunehmen. 
eigentlich ein hervorragender schachzug, den fragt man mal die leute die noch in diesen ländern leben, dann hört man man will die nicht wieder zurück lassen, den idr ist das der abschaum der gesellhaft der nach europa geht und man ist froh den weg zu haben.


----------



## OField (27. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, und die rechtsextremen sind also lupenreine Demokraten?
> Und wie viele linksextreme kennst du, die in Parlamenten sitzen und die macht dazu haben?


Linksradikale sind in Griechenland an der Macht, und wir sehen doch, was die dort angerichtet haben! 


> ist doch eh alles die schuld von geisteskranken österreicher


Und Millionen Deutschen die es toleriert, wenn nicht sogar aktiv mitgemacht haben. Zumal scheinbar einige Randsubjekte nichts aus der Geschichte gelernt haben.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> eingeschleppte Terrorismusgefahr



Leider erwähnt kaum jemand, dass wir den Terrorismus jeden Tag fröhlich exportieren. Und irgendwie sind hier jedem ein paar Arbeitsplätze lieber als Millionen von Menschenleben.

Dazu kommt, dass wir die Ressourcen in bestimmten Regionen schamlos ausbeuten. Wer sich da wundert, dass diejenigen, die wir beklaut haben, dann zu uns kommen und auch was vom Kuchen abhaben wollen, dem ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Adi1 (27. September 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> flüchtlinge die vor krieg fliehen können gerne hier schutz erhalten.
> aber wir können und wollen nicht ganz afrika aufnehmen und durchfüttern.



Für den ersten Satz stimme ich dir vollkommen zu

Das Problem im zweiten Satz besteht darin, das viele Flüchtlinge aus Afrika gar kein Geld haben, um sich auf die Socken nach Europa zu machen.

Würde man das "Grundeinkommen" nur auf 10 Taler am Tag erhöhen,

würden sich vermutlich 500 Mio. auf den Weg machen


----------



## hazelol (27. September 2017)

wenn wir die waffen nicht verkaufen, verkauft sie eben der russe, der chinese, oder der amerikaner.

edit: wie soll sich den in den ländern etwas ändern, wenn die jungen leute von dort weg gehen wer soll dort was aufbauen? ich seh es schon kommen, afrika wird zum teil die müllkippe der welt wo jeder schrott abgeladen wird, weil dort eh keiner mehr lebt.


----------



## Adi1 (27. September 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> edit: wie soll sich den in den ländern etwas ändern, wenn die jungen leute von dort weg gehen wer soll dort was aufbauen? ich seh es schon kommen, afrika wird zum teil die müllkippe der welt wo jeder schrott abgeladen wird, weil dort eh keiner mehr lebt.



Das ist doch jetzt schon der Fall 

Grundsätzlich müsste man den Reichtum weltweit mit ca. 40 % besteuert werden,

Reichtum: Weltweites Vermogen wachst auf 169 Billionen Euro - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Da würde einiges zusammenkommen


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (27. September 2017)

So wie die Medien derzeit weiterhetzen wird die AfD in 4 Jahren locker zweite Kraft werden.

Die Blicken es halt einfach nicht. Sollen doch lieber mal ordentlich über die Verfehlungen der Regierung berichten, wieso die AfD überhaupt entstanden ist. Alles hausgemachte Probleme. Das jetzt bequem auf die Wähler schieben zu wollen ist einfach nur dumm. 

Alleine wegen unseren mordenden Geheimdiensten müsste Merkel in den Knast.

Den Mord an 8 Türken, einem Griechen und mehreren toten Zeugen zu vertuschen (aus guten Gründen), ist doch tausendmal schlimmer als ein Gauland, der irgendwas von "entsorgen" labert.

Nur interessiert sich der CDU- und Die Linke Stammwähler für sowas leider nicht. Die Linkspopulisten leben halt in ihrer Traumwelt.

Anstatt sich das Maul zu zerreissen sollte man einfach mal abwarten, wie sich die AfD im Bundestag macht. Viel schlechter kann es eh nicht werden und wenn sie auch nur ansatzweise das angekündigte machen (Wiederherstellung von Recht und Gesetz, Untersuchungsausschüsse) wird das nicht so schlecht. Den Parteibonzen von CDU etc. geht nunmal die Muffe weil ihrem treiben jetzt auf die Finger geschaut wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2017)

Da soll noch einer sagen nur die AfD würde sich im Ton vergreifen:



> Auf die Frage, wie sich ihre letzte Kabinettssitzung in der großen  Koalition angefühlt habe, antwortete Nahles: "Ein bisschen wehmütig -  *und ab morgen kriegen sie in die Fresse*", sagte Nahles, die auch mal  Juso-Chefin und SPD-Generalsekretärin war, in Richtung Union und ließ  ein lautes Lachen folgen.
> 
> Bundestagswahl 2017: Direkte Wortwahl von Andrea Nahles: "Ab morgen in die Fresse"



Aber vieleicht hat die Nahles in dem Moment auch gedacht, sich "richtig" zu äußern  von der AfD zu lernen heißt siegen zu lernen.


----------



## hazelol (27. September 2017)

alles jammerlappen, den vogel hat eh der schulz abgeschossen, gott sei dank ist der kein kanzler geworden. was für eine beleidigte leberwurst er doch ist. echt lächerlich


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (27. September 2017)

Komisch, bei Gaulands "jagen" (jeder Depp weiss, wie das gemeint ist) hat sich die Systempresse und die  empörten Politiker ja in die Hose geschissen 

@ hazelol: Naja, Schulz wäre immer noch besser als Merkel gewesen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. September 2017)

doppel


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. September 2017)

@BMWDriver2016 : Beide wären gleich schlecht gewesen. Was soll denn dauernd das Schöngerede?

Ich such mir doch auch nicht den schöneren Scheißhaufen aus, die bleiben beide links liegen.



hazelol schrieb:


> wenn wir die waffen nicht verkaufen, verkauft sie eben der russe, der chinese, oder der amerikaner.
> 
> edit: wie soll sich den in den ländern etwas ändern, wenn die jungen leute von dort weg gehen wer soll dort was aufbauen? ich seh es schon kommen, afrika wird zum teil die müllkippe der welt wo jeder schrott abgeladen wird, weil dort eh keiner mehr lebt.



Daran kann man etwas ändern, wenn man echte Entwicklungshilfe betreibt und diese nicht durch Subventionen etc., die die eigene Wirtschaft stärken sollen, auf dem Fuße zunichte macht.

Zu den Waffen: Das mag der Fall sein, aber dann bist du schon mal moralisch einen Schritt weiter.

Beispiel: Ein Mensch steht vor einem Abgrund. Jemand drückt dir 100 Euro in die Hand, wenn du ihn runterschubst. Andererseits würde es vielleicht der nächste machen. Was tust du?


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Zu den Waffen: Das mag der Fall sein, aber dann bist du schon mal moralisch einen Schritt weiter.



Mit Moral kann ich meine Miete auch nicht bezahlen. Der Angestellte in einem Rüstungsunternehmen vermutlich auch nicht.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Beispiel: Ein Mensch steht vor einem Abgrund. Jemand drückt dir 100 Euro in die Hand, wenn du ihn runterschubst. Andererseits würde es vielleicht der nächste machen. Was tust du?



Um bei deiner Analogie zu bleiben, wir schubsen ja nicht selber, wir liefern nur die Hilfsmittel zum Schubsen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mit Moral kann ich meine Miete auch nicht bezahlen. Der Angestellte in einem Rüstungsunternehmen vermutlich auch nicht.



Es sollte genug Möglichkeiten geben, sich anderweitig zu ernähren.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Um bei deiner Analogie zu bleiben, wir schubsen ja nicht selber, wir liefern nur die Hilfsmittel zum Schubsen.



Jain. Du hast Recht, meine Analogie ist nicht ganz korrekt. Dennoch brauchen wir uns nicht zu verstecken, denn Waffen werden nur zu diesem einen Zweck geliefert. Niemand kauft die,  sie ins Museum zu hängen. Wenn es Küchenmesser wären, könnte man sich noch streiten, aber so ist die Sache relativ eindeutig.


----------



## azzih (27. September 2017)

So mein Senf zur Wahl: Keine großen Überraschungen meinerseits. Regierungsbildung mit CSU auf der einen und FDP/Grünen auf der anderen Seite wird eh noch lustig. Vor allem da die CSU grad eh massiv Panik schieben und meinen mit plötzlicher Rechtslogik könnte man AFD Wähler umstimmen.

Wenigstens haben sie Dobrindt den Vollversager in Bayern entsorgt und er wird damit wohl kein Ministerposten ausfüllen. Schade für die Autoindustrie die nun ihren Cheflobbyisten in Berlin verlieren, aber haben ja noch die Kanzlerin.

Rest soweit so unspannend. AFD zieht in Parlament ein wie erwartet. Gauland kann sich immer noch nicht mehr als eine einzige Krawatte und ein Uralt-Anzug leisten. Nur die Petry sorgt für unerwartete Aufruhr, nur wird ihre neue Partei genauso irrelevant werden wie die Alfa Partei von Lucke damals.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Es sollte genug Möglichkeiten geben, sich anderweitig zu ernähren. Jain. Du hast Recht, meine Analogie ist nicht ganz korrekt. Dennoch brauchen wir uns nicht zu verstecken, denn Waffen werden nur zu diesem einen Zweck geliefert. Niemand kauft die,  sie ins Museum zu hängen. Wenn es Küchenmesser wären, könnte man sich noch streiten, aber so ist die Sache relativ eindeutig.



Leute kaufen Waffen, um sie zu nutzen. Korrekt.

Und? Angebot und Nachfrage. Am Ende sind doch die Schuld, die schießen wollen, nicht die, die liefern.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Jain. Du hast Recht, meine Analogie ist nicht ganz korrekt. Dennoch brauchen wir uns nicht zu verstecken, denn Waffen werden nur zu diesem einen Zweck geliefert. Niemand kauft die,  sie ins Museum zu hängen. Wenn es Küchenmesser wären, könnte man sich noch streiten, aber so ist die Sache relativ eindeutig.



Selbst wen du es schaffen würdes alle durch Länder getätigte Waffenverkäufe auf der Welt zu unterbinden würdest du damit keine Konflikte verhindern.
Notfalls würden sich die Leute in letzter Instanz dann halt mit Knüppeln, angespitzten Stöcken oder primitiven Schleudern gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen.

Oder schlicht auf dem Schwarzmarkt bedienen, wo du auch bei generellen Exportverboten und Kontrolle immer an Waffen gelangen wirst, oder gar wieder eigene nationale Fabriken zur Waffenproduktion hochziehen (die hat man ja nur jetzt nicht weil man bequem auch am internationalen Markt an Waffen gelangen kann). 

Solange man die Natur des Menschen, Konflikte mit Gewalt auszutragen, nicht beseitigt bekommt macht es schlicht keinen Sinn in irgend einer Form eine verfehlte, da wirkungslose Moral hochhalten zu wollen.
Da kannst du dann genauso argumentieren das wir keine Kameras mehr in Länder mit autoritären Regimenen exportieren dürfen, weil die zur Überwachung und Unterdrückung der lokalen Bevölkerung und Oposition benutzt werden könnten, oder Kerosin in islamische Länder, weil man damit Bomben bauen könnte uvm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Inzwischen in einem nennenswerten Ausmaß:
> Asiatinnen reisen zum „Gebar-Urlaub“ in die USA
> Chinesischer Babytourismus - Weltspiegel - ARD | Das Erste
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass Paare die sich einen Flug und mehrwöchigen Urlaub in einem anderen Kontinent leisten, weil sie das nötige Wissen über wie weltwirtschaftliche Lage haben, um die Karrierechancen ihres Kindes in verschiedenen Staaten korrekt einordnen zu können, ein großes Problem für die Sozialkassen sind...
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Arme und Illegale auch für die US-Gesellschaft eine erhebliche Belastung sind. Es gibt dort zwar kein garantiertes staatliches Auffangnetzt, aber um Größenordnungen mehr private Initiativen und Stiftungen, die auf einer für Deutsche unvorstellbaren Spendenbereitschaft aufbauen. Je mehr unkontrollierten Zuzug sie haben, desto heikler wird auch dort die gesellschaftliche Lage. Das sie sich trotzdem vergleichsweise liberale Regeln erlauben können, liegt vor allen Dingen an zwei Ozeanen links und rechts, einen Nebenmeer an weiten Teilen des Südens und einer Grenze zu einem wirtschaftlich auf augenhöhe befindlichen, dünn besiedelten Land im Norden. Oder anders gesagt: Bezogen auf die Landesfläche sind die Einreisemöglichkeiten in die USA für Leute ohne das Geld und den Background (z.B. Visa) für Flugreisen deutlich eingeschränkt. Und die, die trotzdem noch durchkommen, sind bekanntermaßen mehr als genug, um polemischen Knalltüten ausreichend Thema für eine erfolgreiche Präsidentschaftskandidatur zu liefern.




CranberryPie schrieb:


> Das Problem an der "Nazi-Keule" ist halt, dass die Wirkung völlig verwässert. Vor Jahren hab ich wenn ich das Wort "Nazi" gehört hab an Vernichtungslager gedacht. Systematische Auslöschung von ganzen Ethnien in industriellen Anlagen. Wenn ich nun "Nazi" höre denke ich an eine Person, die was voll fieses gesagt hat. Wie beispielsweise "Ey, ich find' dass man Asylbewerber, die an Gruppenvergewaltigungen teilgenommen haben nicht-Blutsdeutsche, die sich nichts zu Schulden haben kommen sollten, abschieben sollte, ohne Gerichtsverfahren/juristische Überwachung, auch wenn ihnen am Abschiebeziel der Tod droht und wenn man sie dort aufgrund der herrschende Umstände eigentlich nur mit dem Fallschirm abwerfen kann.".



Fixed it for you.
Verwässert hat sich arg wenig. Genauso wie vor 80 Jahren gibt es nur jede Menge Leute, die zu blöd, zu faul oder zu nationalistisch (oder alles drei) sind, um die Konsequenzen ihrer Parolen zu durchdenken. Genauso wie die "Nazis" hinterher größtenteils "nichts von der Judenverfolgung mitbekommen haben", ist es AFD-Wählern eben vollkommen egal, wo echte Probleme bestehen und was populistische "Lösungen" eigentlich für Auswirkungen hätten. Aber befürworten tun sie entsprechende Handlungen trotzdem.




4B11T schrieb:


> Ich schreib es nochmal: das versagen der gemäßigten Volksparteien ist nicht die Schuld der AfD und nicht die Schuld der Wähler.



Nö. Aber dass die Wähler etwaige Erfolge der Parteien gar nicht mehr mitbekommen, dass ist unter anderem die Schuld von Populisten der AFD, dass die Wähler die Bedeutung von Themen zwischen lauter Lügenmärchen nicht mehr einordnen können, das ist die Schuld der AFD und dass zahlreiche mehr oder minder gemäßigte nicht-Volksparteien gar keine Chance bekommen, bessere Politik zu machen, das ist die Schuld der Wähler.
Es gab (bis zu) 40 Möglichkeiten, "gegen Schwarz-Rot" zu stimmen (mindestens 10, meistum die 20) und nur ein (bis max. drei) Möglichkeiten, "für rechts/rechtsextrem" zu wählen. Wer seine Stimme *für* die AFD abgibt kann sich mit "ich mag Merkel nicht" rausreden. Der ist entweder zu blöd für Demokratie oder knallhart rechts. Beides ist sehr bedenklich.




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Will jeder, der rechts der CDU steht, automatisch Lebensraum im Osten gewinnen?


Ich möchte gerne eine AFD Schlesien gründen
Best of Bernd Pachal (AfD-Bezirksverordneter und stellvertretender Fraktionsvorsitzender der AfD Marzahn-Hellersdorf) aus der Facebook-Gruppe Böhmen-Mähren-Schlesien



> Ansonsten wurden hier doch nirgendwo alle AfDler als Nazis bezeichnet. Da gibts ja auch andere Rechtsradikale.



"Nazi" ist ein gängiger Begriff für rechtsaktive Personen, deren Handeln eine ernste Gefahr für unsere Gesellschaft darstellt. Das ist bei AFD-Wählern in Anbetracht des jüngsten Ergebnis gar nicht mal mehr per se falsch, wenn auch sicherlich nicht die beste Bezeichnung, da der Begriff ja letztlich auf National-Sozialisten zurückgeht und die AFD wirklich sehr wenig sozialistische Mechanismen vertritt...



> Ein Gaulei... äh, Gauland ist ein dreckiger, nationalistischer und populistischer Rassist, aber wenn man neben ihm z.B. den Höcke sieht muss man schon sagen, dass Gauland nur ein stinknormaler Rechtspopulist ist.



Naja: Es gibt eben dreckige, nationalistsiche, populistische Rassisten und es gibt dreckige, nationalistsiche, populistische, zu Revolution und Gewalt aufrufende Rassisten




Adi1 schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Jetzt werden es knapp 700 Volksvertreter, die Hälfte würde eigentlich auch reichen
> 
> Aber nee, kostet ja nur 50 Mio. mehr im Jahr, ohne Pensionsansprüche usw.



Würde mich in dem Zusammenhang mal interessieren, wieviele Leute Union-AFD gewählt und damit die Aufblähung des Parlaments angeheizt haben...




BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> ... AfD-Wähler nichts gegen Ausländer haben (wieso auch?), sondern...



"sondern" - das neue "aber"?




aloha84 schrieb:


> Und das ärgert die Leute und das ist der Grunde AFD zu wählen.



Ich seh da noch immer keinen Grund, ausgerechnet die AFD zu wählen, die neben Rechtsextremismus (der die eigene Lage kein Bisschen verbessert) nun einmal immer noch eine wirtschaftsnahe Partei ist (was die eigene Lage verschlimmert). Da gäbe es nicht nur viele Alternativen zum Protestwählen, da gäbe es durchaus auch einige, die besser zu den eigenen Bedürfnissen passen würde.




BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss vom "Pressekodex". Dann kam es eben vom Zensurminister Maas oder aus dem Innenministerium - ist auch Wurst, Fakt ist die Herkunft wurde verschwiegen und das hat viele Leute zurecht massiv geärgert



Augenfarbe, Blutgruppe, Schuhgröße, Lieblingsplatte und Facebook-Passwort wurden auch verschwiegen. Wieso hat das die Leute "zu unrecht" kalt gelassen? Wieso ist das einzig wichtige Merkmal einer Person für "die Leute" ihre Abstammung? Sind "die Leute" dann auch "zurecht" dafür, dass wir die Regierung nicht mehr wählen, sondern gemäß Rasseausweis zusammenstellen, wenn das so wichtig ist?




Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Frage die hier wirklich interessant ist, aber nie so gestellt wurde, ist: wer haette wann am meisten bei einem Ausscheiden Griechenlands verloren?
> 
> mMn ist diese Griechenlandhilfe nichts anderes als eine indirekte Banken-und-Großanlegerrettung.
> Hier wurde spekuliert, und die drohenden Verluste wurden von der Allgemeinheit aufgefangen.
> ...



Das hat nichts mit "Anlegern Ausstieg" zu tun. Anleger gab es aus Deutschland gar nicht soviele. Aber Kredite. Und die Hilfen waren ziemlich genau solange "kein Problem" und für Stäuble "alternativlos", bis die Griechenland Kredite deutscher Banken mit dem Geld aus deutschen Hilfskrediten zurückgezahlt und die Großaufträge deutscher Unternehmen mit dem Geld aus deutschen Hilfskrediten bezahlt waren. Als ich das letzte Mal eine Zahl gesehen habe, blieben weniger als 10% der ""Hilfsgelder"" in Griechenland und der mit Abstand größte Teil der Abflüsse ging in deutsche Großunternehmen. Merkel und Stäuble haben schlichtweg die gewinnträchtigen, aber entsprechend riskanten Deals, die kurz vor dem platzen standen, mit Steuergeldern aufgekauft, damit Deutsche Bank & Co trotz Krise satte Gewinne einfahren.
Man vergleiche das übrigens mit der US-Regierung, die ja ein ähnliches Problem hatte - aber stattdessen Anleihen der Banken selbst kaufte, um das benötigte Geld bereitzustellen, diese Anleihen aber hinterher auch wieder mit leichtem Gewinn verkaufen konnte. Merkel schenkt der Wirtschaft das Geld lieber. (und das in einem Umfang, gegen den die effektive Belastung der Flüchtlingsversorgung lächerlich sein dürfte. Aber hey: Lasst diese Politik durch Parteien ablösen, die mehr Wirtschaftsförderung versprechen.)




BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> So wie die Medien derzeit weiterhetzen wird die AfD in 4 Jahren locker zweite Kraft werden.
> 
> Die Blicken es halt einfach nicht. Sollen doch lieber mal ordentlich über die Verfehlungen der Regierung berichten, wieso die AfD überhaupt entstanden ist. Alles hausgemachte Probleme. Das jetzt bequem auf die Wähler schieben zu wollen ist einfach nur dumm.
> 
> ...



Und aus welchen Quellen weißt du das, wenn nicht aus den Medien, die deiner Aussage nach ja nicht über die Verfehlungen Merkels berichten? 



> wenn sie auch nur ansatzweise das angekündigte machen (Wiederherstellung von Recht und Gesetz, Untersuchungsausschüsse)



Die AFD hat die Abschaffung von Einspruchsmöglichkeiten und Einzelfallbehandlungen angekündigt, also die Abschaffung von Recht und Gesetz.


----------



## azzih (27. September 2017)

Dieser senile Sack Gauland gehört nicht in den Bundestag sondern in ein Altersheim. Wette seine Rede mit "jagen" und "Volk zurückholen" hat er damals original noch bei Adolf gehört, nur ist ihm das zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr eingefallen und er dachte das seien seine eigenen Worte. Unfassbar dieser Typ.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (27. September 2017)

Das weiss man aus den Ermittlungsakten, Büchern, Recherchen, von Journalisten usw. Hier ist eben wieder das gleiche passiert wie damals beim Oktoberfestattentat.

Wenn Asylbewerber, die ja vorgeben aus Not zu fliehen, hier durch schwere Straftaten negativ auffallen, was auch die Kriminalstatistik zeigt, dann muss die Presse darüber nunmal berichten, auch damit sich die Bürger eine politische Meinung bilden können. Das ist ihre Aufgabe. Es wird ja ebenso immer explizit erwähnt, wenn es ein Deutscher war.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. September 2017)

Wie groß muss die politische Korrektheit sein, wenn man bei den Worten "jagen" und "Volk zurückholen" bereits an Adolf denken muss? Ne Nummer kleiner gehts natürlich nicht.

Aber so bleibt immer der Unterhaltungsfaktor gegeben. Das lesen in den sozialen Medien war noch nie so amüsant, wie in den letzten Tagen. Da kommt selbst der Brexit und Trump nicht ran


----------



## Taskmaster (27. September 2017)

Das "Jagen" der Regierung ist die Aufgabe einer Opposition.
Das sind halt die linken Empörungsbürger. Die können nicht anders.
Related: Ludger Volmer (Grüne) 1994: "Wir werden den Kanzler jagen."

Die wirklichen Entgleisungen liefern ganz andere.

Zum Beispiel Andrea Nahles heute: "Ab morgen kriegen sie in die Fresse!“ (gemeint sind CDU/CSU).


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (27. September 2017)

Die Wahl ist keine 3 Tage vorbei, schon geht die Abzocke weiter:

Gutverdiener mussen hohere Sozialabgaben zahlen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Während sich die Beamte und Politiker natürlich selbst immer mehr Geld zuteilen

Berlin: Beamte und Richter verdienen zu wenig - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Tengri86 (27. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Die Wahl ist keine 3 Tage vorbei, schon geht die Abzocke weiter:
> 
> Gutverdiener mussen hohere Sozialabgaben zahlen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> ...




Sollen geringverdiener mehr bezahlen ? 

Verdienst du den über 6000 brutto?


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (27. September 2017)

6.000 brutto sind für jemanden mit einem guten Job keine Seltenheit

"Sollen geringverdiener mehr bezahlen ? "

Hab ich das behauptet? Die Bundesregierung verpfeffert zig Milliarden für allen möglichen Mist, da braucht man nicht auch noch die Abgaben immer weiter hochschrauben. Wir zahlen eh schon mit die meisten Steuern und derzeit nimmt der Staat ja soviel Steuern ein wie noch nie.

Wie schon gesagt: Aber dann wundern, wenn die Leute Protest-Wählen.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. September 2017)

Wer verdient den   über 6300 brutto  ? 

Also wen ich über 6000 brutto verdienen würde 
Hätte ich eine private Kranken und pflege versicherung.(Pflege habe ich ja.. Bin ja Pfleger und weiß was alles kostet )

Denke mal.. das haben einige bei dem gehalt

Edit 

Wer über 6000 brutto Euro verdient und das lange Zeitraum 

Der kann sogar eigenanteil pflegeheimkosten mit  seine Rente in NRW (am teuersten) bezahlen 


Mach lieber Gedanken über dich und deine Eltern...den die gesetzliche ist nur sowas wie eine teilkasko Versicherung. 

Wer wollte nochmal das man bei  pflegefall mit private Versicherung vorsorgen soll ?


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, so einen ähnlichen Post wollte ich auch gerade schreiben.
> 
> Die meisten AfD-Wähler sind doch keine H4, Abgehängten oder sonstewie unzufriedene Leute.
> .
> ...



Ja, wenn das so schwarz weiß sieht, dann darf man aber auch nicht jammern, wenn man die AfD als Nationalisten, Demagogen und Populisten bezeichnet.




OField schrieb:


> Linksradikale sind in Griechenland an der Macht, und wir sehen doch, was die dort angerichtet haben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach so, was haben sie denn angerichtet? Eine Diktatur  aufgebaut? Nö. Die Schulden aufgetürmt? Ups, waren ja die Konservativen  vor ihnen.



Ja angebliche Hetze beklagen aber dann solche Brüller raushauen.



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Komisch, bei Gaulands "jagen" (jeder Depp weiss, wie das gemeint ist) hat sich die *Systempresse* und die  empörten Politiker ja in die Hose geschissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> So wie die Medien derzeit weiterhetzen wird die AfD in 4 Jahren locker zweite Kraft werden.
> 
> Die Blicken es halt einfach nicht. Sollen doch lieber mal ordentlich  über die Verfehlungen der Regierung berichten, wieso die AfD überhaupt  entstanden ist. Alles hausgemachte Probleme. Das jetzt bequem auf die  Wähler schieben zu wollen ist einfach nur dumm.
> 
> ...



Nein,  völlig neutral Aussagen. Dabei auch noch gelogen. Woher weißt du denn  von den Verfehlungen unserer Regierung? Ach lass mich raten, aus der  bösen Systempresse.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Das weiss man aus den Ermittlungsakten, Büchern, Recherchen, von Journalisten usw.



Die du alle persönlich eingesehen/angerufen hast, weil "die Medien" ja "nicht darüber berichten"?



> Es wird ja ebenso immer explizit erwähnt, wenn es ein Deutscher war.



In den Medien, die ich konsumiere nicht. Wüsste auch nicht, wieso man das erwähnen sollte. Tätermerkmale zu nennen ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn derartige Taten für Personen typisch für diese Merkmale sind, also z.B. die politischen Ansichten von möglicherweise politisch motiviert handelnden Tätern.




BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> 6.000 brutto sind für jemanden mit einem guten Job keine Seltenheit
> ...
> Wie schon gesagt: Aber dann wundern, wenn die Leute Protest-Wählen.



AFD-Wähler sind also die armen Abgehängten, die nur mit einem dreifachen des mittleren Einkommens nach Hause gehen?

Langsam versteh ich die Anhänger und Fürsprecher dieser Partei immer weniger bzw. ich verstehe nur noch "arrogantes Arschloch das andere fertig machen und sich selbst ohne echten Grund als Opfer darstellen will"


----------



## azzih (27. September 2017)

6.3K Brutto ist mehr als das doppelte des Durchschnittseinkommens. Das verdient man in vielen Firmen nicht mal als Leiter ner größeren Abteilung. Tut mal nicht so als wäre das "normal", schon gar nicht mehr heutzutage. Für solche Einkommen sind minimale Erhöhungen der Sozialabgaben wohl zu verkraften. Viele Haushalte haben mit zwei Verdienern nichtmal ansatzweise das Einkommen.

Wichtiger wäre endlich mal Lohndumping mit deutlich höherem Mindestlohn zu unterbinden und soziale Berufe wie im Pflegebereich zu stärken, sodass dort wenigstens mal eine Stationsleitung die Hälfte dieser 6k Brutto verdient. Dazu gehört der scheiss Soli endlich abgeschafft genau wie das Ehegattensplitting. Dazu bürokratische Hürden zur Unternehmensgründung abbauen und im Gegenzug Steuern für Großunternehmen einführen, die ja bekanntlich gerne Umsatz hier abschöpfen aber kaum Steuern zahlen.

Generell sollten Steuern auf Erwerbsarbeit sinken und dafür Finanzgeschäfte vernünftig besteuert werden. Das ist der Hauptgrund warum die Schere des Vermögens immer weiter auseinandergeht.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> AFD-Wähler sind also die armen Abgehängten, die nur mit einem dreifachen des mittleren Einkommens nach Hause gehen?
> 
> Langsam versteh ich die Anhänger und Fürsprecher dieser Partei immer weniger bzw. ich verstehe nur noch "arrogantes Arschloch das andere fertig machen und sich selbst ohne echten Grund als Opfer darstellen will"



Ja, das muss man wohl nicht verstehen können wie man die AfD als Partei der "Abgehängten" ansehen kann. Ist ja nicht so als wäre nicht schon mehrfach von verschiedensten Quellen thematisiert worden das der typische AfD-Wähler eben nicht der sozialen Abstieg Bedrohte, oder Niedriglohner, ALG II Empfänger ist, oder der mit schlechter Bildung.

Der durchschnittliche AfD-Wähler hat eine relativ gute Ausbildung, ist zwischen 35 und 45,  gehört vom Verdienst dem Mittelstand bis Gutverdiener an und wohnt meistens in Gegenden in denen Ausländer in etwa so exotisch sind wie blonde, weißhäutige Menschen in Schwarzafrika.
Der typische Wähler steht also eigentlich recht gut im "Futter" und gehört ehr zu dem Personenkreis dem es eigentlich noch verhältnismäßig gut geht.

Gehört also genau in das Klientel das im Grunde genauso gut FDP wählen könnte, wenn deren Parteiprogramm in Sachen Migranten noch was "konservativer" wäre. Wobei Lindners gezieltes fischen nach Rechts in Richtung der 
CSU-Position, bei der Migration und Zuwanderung, ihm und der FDP ja bei der Wahl durchaus einige Stimmen eingebracht zu haben scheinen.

Gesellschaftlich wirklich abgehängte Menschen gehören ehr weniger zu den Wählern der AfD. Gab wohl zwar ein paar die bei der Wahl die AfD aus Protest gewählt haben, für die Mehrzahl dieser Menschen ist die AfD aber wohl kaum die erste Wahl.
Auch nicht verwunderlich, warum sollte jemand der zu den Verlierern in dieser Gesellschaft gehört auch die AfD wählen, wo deren Programm ja gerade ehr auf die Besserverdiener zugeschnitten ist und ehr zu Lasten derer geht die sowieso schon wenig haben?

Kurz um, die AfD ist sicher alles mögliche, vor allem eine verkappte FDP mit Migranten CDU-Programm der 1990er Jahre, teilweise sogar in dem Punkt noch was "konservativer", aber sicher ist sie keine Partei des "kleinen Mannes" der unter stark wirtschaftsliberalen Politik der SPD / Grünen (Schröder /Fischer) und CDU / FDP (Merkel / Westerwelle) in den letzten 19 Jahren besonders gelitten hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Paare die sich  einen Flug und mehrwöchigen Urlaub in einem anderen Kontinent leisten,  weil sie das nötige Wissen über wie weltwirtschaftliche Lage haben, um  die Karrierechancen ihres Kindes in verschiedenen Staaten korrekt  einordnen zu können, ein großes Problem für die Sozialkassen sind...
> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Arme und Illegale auch für die  US-Gesellschaft eine erhebliche Belastung sind. Es gibt dort zwar kein  garantiertes staatliches Auffangnetzt, aber um Größenordnungen mehr  private Initiativen und Stiftungen, die auf einer für Deutsche  unvorstellbaren Spendenbereitschaft aufbauen. Je mehr unkontrollierten  Zuzug sie haben, desto heikler wird auch dort die gesellschaftliche  Lage. Das sie sich trotzdem vergleichsweise liberale Regeln erlauben  können, liegt vor allen Dingen an zwei Ozeanen links und rechts, einen  Nebenmeer an weiten Teilen des Südens und einer Grenze zu einem  wirtschaftlich auf augenhöhe befindlichen, dünn besiedelten Land im  Norden. Oder anders gesagt: Bezogen auf die Landesfläche sind die  Einreisemöglichkeiten in die USA für Leute ohne das Geld und den  Background (z.B. Visa) für Flugreisen deutlich eingeschränkt. Und die,  die trotzdem noch durchkommen, sind bekanntermaßen mehr als genug, um  polemischen Knalltüten ausreichend Thema für eine erfolgreiche  Präsidentschaftskandidatur zu liefern.



In Europa wären dort auch kaum die Asiatinnen ein Problem die so wohlhabend sind sich hier mehrere Monate Urlaub und die Anreise per Flugzeug leisten zu können als ehr die Personen aus prikären sozialen Verhältnissen in Europa, die sich auch mit weniger Geld bis hierher bewegen könnten.
Ich denke da an Länder wie Bulgarien, Serbien, Albannien, Rumänien, Türkei Ukraine, usw.


----------



## azzih (27. September 2017)

Naja Lindner hat meines Wissens nur gesagt das Deutschland ein vernünftiges Einwanderungsgesetz braucht und illegale Migration verhindert werden muss. Alles Positionen die ich als eher Linker auch teile. Deutschland ist faktisch ein Einwanderungsland und wenn ich keine Gesetzesbasis schaffe Einwanderung gezielt und gewinnbringend zu steuern, bekomme ich halt hauptsächlich Migration in Sozialsysteme oder schlecht bezahlte Arbeit mit späterer Altersarmut.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (27. September 2017)

Die AfD ist doch die Partei mit den meisten Akademikern... soviel mal dazu.

6.000€ ist als Ingenieur bei einer guten Firma und mit Berufserfahrung eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Hört sich natürlich viel an, aber die Hälfte geht ja direkt an den Staat und vom Rest geht in der Stadt nochmal ca. 1.000€ Miete drauf.

In der Pflege vedient man natürlich nicht viel Geld, das ist ja jetzt keine Weltneuheit. Da werden nunmal keine Werte geschaffen (so hart wie es kling) und langfristig werden diese Leute ja eh durch Migranten und Osteuropäer ersetzt. 

Aktuelles Video von heute:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9r18SAcOgQ

Auch Leute wie Thorsten Schulte werden gezielt verschwiegen. Selbstverständlich kann man mittlerweile von Systempresse sprechen, wer das nicht erkennt lebt wohl im Einhorn-Traumland.

Und sich kritisch zum "NSU" zu informieren ist in Zeiten des Internets auch keine große Schwierigkeit. Bisschen Eigenintiative muss man schon zeigen. 
Hat schon seinen Grund wieso die für dumm verkauften Ermittler die Akten geleakt haben


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, das muss man wohl nicht verstehen können wie man die AfD als Partei der "Abgehängten" ansehen kann. Ist ja nicht so als wäre nicht schon mehrfach von verschiedensten Quellen thematisiert worden das der typische AfD-Wähler eben nicht der sozialen Abstieg Bedrohte, oder Niedriglohner, ALG II Empfänger ist, oder der mit schlechter Bildung.


Würde ich nicht direkt sagen, guck dich mal im Osten um: Die Linke verliert im Osten ihr Stammwahlerschaft. Die wahlt AfD - WELT


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gesellschaftlich wirklich abgehängte Menschen gehören ehr weniger zu den Wählern der AfD. Gab wohl zwar ein paar die bei der Wahl die AfD aus Protest gewählt haben, für die Mehrzahl dieser Menschen ist die AfD aber wohl kaum die erste Wahl.
> 
> Auch nicht verwunderlich, warum sollte jemand der zu den Verlierern in dieser Gesellschaft gehört auch die AfD wählen, wo deren Programm ja gerade ehr auf die Besserverdiener zugeschnitten ist und ehr zu Lasten derer geht die sowieso schon wenig haben?


Weil das eben sehr häufig bis überwiegend Protestwähler sind, die keine Ahnung von Parteiprogrammen haben.
Ist in den USA nicht anders gewesen, Donald Trump wurde überwiegend von den Amerikanern gewählt, die von seiner Politik am wenigsten profitieren.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (27. September 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Naja Lindner hat meines Wissens nur gesagt das Deutschland ein vernünftiges Einwanderungsgesetz braucht und illegale Migration verhindert werden muss. Alles Positionen die ich als eher Linker auch teile. Deutschland ist faktisch ein Einwanderungsland und wenn ich keine Gesetzesbasis schaffe Einwanderung gezielt und gewinnbringend zu steuern, bekomme ich halt hauptsächlich Migration in Sozialsysteme oder schlecht bezahlte Arbeit mit späterer Altersarmut.



Und genau das ist ja auch die AfD-Position. (Lindner wurde vorgeworfen, von der AfD kopiert zu haben) 
Viele Länder handhaben das ja auch so, nur in Deutschland ist man sofort Nazi, wenn man über Einwanderung redet.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weil das eben sehr häufig bis überwiegend Protestwähler sind, die keine Ahnung von Parteiprogrammen haben.



Und? Trotzdem zählen ihre Stimme genauso wie jede andere auch, da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren. 

Und meinst du ernsthaft, die ganzen grauhaarigen CDU-Wähler, die die Partei "schon immer wählen", wüssten was in deren Parteiprogramm drinsteht?

Vielen wird schon das Einwanderungsthema als Grund reichen.


----------



## azzih (27. September 2017)

Nein AFD sagt wir wollen gar keine Migration, keine Flüchtlinge (womit sie wissentlich gegen das GG verstossen). Wie die Plakate schon sagen "Deutsche machen wir selbst". Das ganze noch gepaart mit Rassismus a la Gauland: "Neben einem Boateng will ich nicht wohnen". Und damit hat er bestimmt nicht gemeint das er neben Fussballern nicht wohnen will.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (27. September 2017)

Nö, ist falsch, die AfD vertritt hier die gleiche Position wie die FDP. 

Zitat aus dem Parteiprogramm:

"Maßvolle, gesetzlich geregelte Einwanderung aus Drittstaaten nach qualitativen Kriterien"


Was derzeit abgeht ist jedenfalls ein Witz sondergleichen und ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden Steuerzahler


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Nein AFD sagt wir wollen gar keine Migration, keine Flüchtlinge (womit sie wissentlich gegen das GG verstossen).



Das hat die Merkel und die CDU / CSU schon 2002 im Bundestag gefordert. Relativ wörtlich: "Keine neuen Flüchtlinge bis die Integration bereits vorhandener Zuwander passt!" 
Da hat man damals wohl auch in der CDU / CSU wissentlich aufs Grundgesetz geschissen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Und? Trotzdem zählen ihre Stimme genauso wie jede andere auch, da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren.


Es gibt mittlerweile Politwissenschaftler die genau das als großen Problem der heutigen Demokratie sehen.
Dies ist eine Folge des gesellschaftlichen Wandels, quasi keiner heute will sich noch grob mit sowas trockenem und langweiligen wie Politik beschäftigen, mit ein Grund, warum die Zahl der alten Wähler in Relation zu den jungen so hoch ist. Wir leben in einer Entertainment-Gesellschaft, in der kaum noch Kompromisse eingegangen werden wollen und jeder möglichst schnell "Spaß" haben und keine Einschnitte machen will. Ein Symptom davon sind z.B. auch die ganzen, widerlichen Gaffer an Unfallorten, die es früher zwar auch schon gab, heute aber keinen Hehl draus machen, das ganze auch noch widerrechtlich zu filmen und ins Internet zu stellen.
Jason Brennan hat dazu ein Buch geschrieben, seiner Meinung nach gehört die Demokratie gehörig umgestellt.
Es existieren seiner Ansicht nach in Demokratien drei Gruppen von Bürgern; Die "Hooligans", die immer an den gleichen Meinungen, u.U. von ihrer Vorgängergeneration abhängend, vertreten, politisch befangen sind und Fakten zu bestimmten Themen übergehen (meiner Erfahrung nach der typische CSU-Wähler).
Dann gibt es die "Hobbits" welche eben kaum Interesse an Politik hegen, keine feste Meinungen zu Themen haben, zufrieden mit dem Status Quo sind und aktuelle Vorgänge und Ereignisse größtenteils ignorieren. Eher der Nicht-Wählertyp. 

Die "Vulkanier" dagegen, sind nahezu völlig objektiv, bestens über sämtliche Themen informiert, rational, nur so weit überzeugt sind, wie es die Fakten erlauben und Verständnis für die Meinungen anderer aufbringen, solange diese ebenfalls auf Fakten beruht. Also der "Idealwähler", der einzige, der wählen "sollte".

Solche Ideen gab es schon früher, wäre quasi eine Form der Technokratie, in der nur Akademiker und Wissenschaftler die Vorgänge bestimmen, in diesem speziellen Fall jedoch auf eine Sicht auf alles "Kleine" haben. 

Wir haben da oben überall Rechtsanwälte und Wirtschaftsvertreter hocken, hin und wieder mal einen Arzt (von der Leyen) oder Physiker (Merkel).
Mehr Wissenschaftler täten der Politik gut, wie Neil DeGrasse Tyson mal gesagt hat (und wären in DE dort womöglich sogar noch besser bezahlt). Nur ist halt die Frage, wer wählt wen? Die Erstwähler tendieren tatsächlich nun mehr zu SPD, viele Rentner aber auch. Wirtschaftlich Abgehängte wählen überwiegend die Linken, die Grünen werden häufig von Frauen gewählt.


BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Und meinst du ernsthaft, die ganzen grauhaarigen CDU-Wähler, die die Partei "schon immer wählen", wüssten was in deren Parteiprogramm drinsteht?


Ich glaube nicht, dass die CDU-Wähler alles "Grauhaarige" sind, wenn natürlich der Anteil deren Wähler sehr hoch ist.
Die Union wird eben von den Typen gewählt, die sich von Merkels Ausstrahlung und dem Springer und Bertelsmann-Verlag um den Finger wickeln lassen und vom Status Quo mit die wenigsten Nachteile haben. Oder halt, weil das schon die Vorgänger-Generation gemacht hat, selber politisch nicht immer entschlossen oder Selbstständige sind.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (27. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das hat die Merkel und die CDU / CSU schon 2002 im Bundestag gefordert. Relativ wörtlich: "Keine neuen Flüchtlinge bis die Integration bereits vorhandener Zuwander passt!"




Da sieht man mal, Merkel die alte Nazi-Tusse 

Ist die CDU jetzt auch "Rechtspopulstisch" ?

@ Two-Face: Da stimme ich dir ja auch zu


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Weil das eben sehr häufig bis überwiegend Protestwähler sind, die keine Ahnung von Parteiprogrammen haben.
> Ist in den USA nicht anders gewesen, Donald Trump wurde überwiegend von den Amerikanern gewählt, die von seiner Politik am wenigsten profitieren.



Ich hatte schon mal hier eine alte Folge von der Anstalt verlinkt:

YouTube

Ab Minute 27:25. Weder Trump, noch die AfD ist vom Himmel gefallen. Das sind Ergebnisse jahrelanger, falscher Politik.



azzih schrieb:


> Nein AFD sagt wir wollen gar keine Migration, keine Flüchtlinge (womit sie wissentlich gegen das GG verstossen).



Naja, es sieht wohl eher so aus, als hätte Frau Merkel sich nicht an geltendes Recht gehalten:

Fluchtlingskrise 2015: Unklare Rechtsgrundlage fur Merkels Grenzoffnung - WELT



> *Eigentlich hätten die aus dem sicheren Drittstaat Österreich kommenden Flüchtlinge an der Grenze abgewiesen werden müssen.*
> 
> Eine Ausnahme von dieser „Pflicht zur Einreiseverweigerung“ sei bei „Vorliegen einer entsprechenden Anordnung des Bundesministeriums des Inneren“ möglich. Eine solche Anordnung gab es jedoch nicht. Auch das sogenannte Selbsteintrittsrecht, mit dem Deutschland Asylbewerber aufnehmen kann, die eigentlich in anderen Ländern bleiben müssen, ist nie von der Bundesregierung offiziell in Anspruch genommen worden.



Also genau das, was man schon von vielen Usern hier gesagt wurde. 

Ergänzend dazu:

"Wir verteidigen Europas Werte": Asylrecht kennt Obergrenze - FOCUS Online



azzih schrieb:


> Wie die Plakate schon sagen "Deutsche machen wir selbst". Das ganze noch gepaart mit Rassismus a la Gauland: "Neben einem Boateng will ich nicht wohnen". Und damit hat er bestimmt nicht gemeint das er neben Fussballern nicht wohnen will.



Komisch, wo Gauland genau das nie gesagt hat. Aber wenn die AfD Sachen falsch wiedergibt, dann ist es wieder ein "Skandal".


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon mal hier eine alte Folge von der Anstalt verlinkt:
> Weder Trump, noch die AfD ist vom Himmel gefallen. Das sind Ergebnisse jahrelanger, falscher Politik.


Deswegen ja der Ausdruck, häufig Protestwähler.
Ein Symptom von grundlegend falscher Politik, von Leuten, die sich abgehängt fühlen oder Angst vor gewissen Dingen haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. September 2017)

Und deshalb ist das Einschlagen auf die AfD der falsche Weg. Die AfD ist doch nur das Symptom (das falscher Politik), nicht ihre Ursache (wie soll das auch bei einer 4 Jahren alten Partei gehen?).

Einfach so Politik machen, dass die AfD überflüssig wird. Aber darauf kommt wohl keiner.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die CDU-Wähler alles "Grauhaarige" sind, wenn natürlich der Anteil deren Wähler sehr hoch ist.
> Die Union wird eben von den Typen gewählt, die sich von Merkels Ausstrahlung und dem Springer und Bertelsmann-Verlag um den Finger wickeln lassen und vom Status Quo mit die wenigsten Nachteile haben. Oder halt, weil das schon die Vorgänger-Generation gemacht hat, selber politisch nicht immer entschlossen oder Selbstständige sind.



Glauben ist wie immer eine schlechte Basis. 



> *Danach sind diesmal 36,1 Prozent der Wahlberechtigten 60 Jahre und  älter.* Die über viele Jahre dominierende Gruppe der 40- bis 59-Jährigen  ist mit 34,7 Prozent nur noch zweitstärkste Kraft. Auf Platz drei landen  die 18- bis 39-Jährigen mit 29,3 Prozent.
> 
> Bundestagswahl: U-60-Wahler sind erstmals die starkste Kraft - Video - FOCUS Online



Bei der letzten Bundestagswahl war der größte Wähleranteil der CDU / CSU  über 60 und dort wohl vor allem weiblich:



> Am stärksten war das Plus bei den 35- bis 44-Jährigen, *den insgesamt  höchsten Stimmenanteil verzeichneten CDU und CSU bei den über  60-Jährigen (50 Prozent)*.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (27. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein Symptom von grundlegend falscher Politik, von Leuten, die sich abgehängt fühlen oder Angst vor gewissen Dingen haben.



Bestreitet ja niemand. Aber wo ist jetzt genau das Problem? Dass sich etwas ändern kann, und zwar so wie das Volk will (!), ist ja der Sinn einer Demokratie.

Nur dieses "fühlen" stört immer. Wenn die Leute z.B. weniger Geld im Geldbeutel haben als früher oder Frauen nicht mehr nachts alleine joggen gehen, hat das nichts mit fühlen zu tun - das ist Realität.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (27. September 2017)

Die Wahlbeteiligung war jetzt doch meine ich so hoch wie schon lange nicht mehr!?

ist doch eigl. eine super Sache. Zeigt, dass die Leute sich sehr wohl für Politik interessieren, sich einmische, und dass die Demokratie funktioniert.

Lächerlich wie sich Altparteien und Medien einnässen, nur weil eben mal jeder zehnte "Protest" gewählt hat und der bisherigen Regierung eine Abfuhr verpasst hat.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Glauben ist wie immer eine schlechte Basis.


Ließ mal den Post genauer, dann fällt dir vielleicht ein gewisses, unbestimmtes Zahlwort auf.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ließ mal den Post genauer, dann fällt dir vielleicht ein gewisses, unbestimmtes Zahlwort auf.



Graue Haare kann man aber auch schon deutlich vor 60+ bekommen, oder notfalls färben (grau als Haarfarbe kommt doch gerade in Mode).


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2017)

Nochmal, ich sprach von "sehr hoch".
Der Anteil dieser "grauhaarigen Wähler" ist sehr hoch, wie dein Link bestätigt, aber eben nicht ausschließlich. Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch, "nicht _alle_ aber..."


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (27. September 2017)

Natürlich nicht alle. Man stellt eben manchmal Sachen überspitzt dar, ist doch völlig normal.

CDU -> Die Alten
Die Linke -> Hartzer
SPD -> Pflegekräfte und Erzieher
FDP -> Reiche und Unternehmer
Grüne -> Ökos und Vegetarier
AfD -> Wutbürger und Protestwähler

Jetzt ist jeder bedient^^


----------



## Killer-Instinct (27. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht alle. Man stellt eben manchmal Sachen überspitzt dar, ist doch völlig normal.
> 
> CDU -> Die Alten
> Die Linke -> Hartzer
> ...



AfD-> Im Westen vorwiegend Protestwähler, im Osten zum gleichen Teil Protestwähler, Rechtsradikale und Wutbürger. 
Und nach deiner eingeschränkten Sicht gibt es keinen normalen Mittelstand..


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht alle. Man stellt eben manchmal Sachen überspitzt dar, ist doch völlig normal.
> 
> CDU -> Die Alten
> Die Linke -> Hartzer
> ...


Du hast die Cannabis-Konsumenten ausgelassen.


----------



## Killer-Instinct (28. September 2017)

Zum Thema Ostdeutschland:
Nach der Wiedervereinigung wurde dort alles platt gemacht.. Und dann ist  das Schlimmste passiert, was einem entwickelten Land passieren kann.  Die meisten schlauen Köpfe sind nach Westdeutschland gegangen, sie  wollten nicht warten und alles von Null wiederaufbauen.  Gleichzeitig  war die Infrastruktur nicht auf Westniveau, die Rundumversorgung durch  SED zu teuer für die BRD => Firmen war es zu teuer und zu aufwändig,  dort etwas aufzubauen. Man hat die einzig konsequente Entscheidung  getroffen, so viel wie möglich in die Bildung und die Infrastruktur von  Ostdeutschland zu investieren. Jahr für Jahr sind die besten Absolventen  nach Westdeutschland gewandert (Wirtschaftsflüchlinge?), was übrig  blieb, waren alte Menschen, Leute, die nicht die Mittel hatten nach  Westen zu gehen oder als unvermittelbar durch das Arbeitsamt eingestuft  wurden, Kinder und ein Anteil an Normalos. Durch den Aufstieg von NPD  und den Linken wurde der Standort investitionsmäßig extra unattraktiv.  Weite Teile von Brandenburg sind unbewohnt. Der Staat saniert die  Infrastruktur, aber nicht die privaten Immobilien. Da die Nachfrage nach  Immobilien niedrig war und ist, sind die Häuser die einigermaßen von  Großstädten entfernt sind, verwahrlost. Die meisten Privaten haben nicht  so viel Einkommen, um Ihre Häuser zu sanieren. Damit konnten die Leute  aber irgendwie leben, bis Schröder mit der Agenda 2010 kam. AfD ist  sozusagen die Folge davon.
Jahr 2017, hier in Hamburg ist der NC auch bei banalen Fächern verdammt  hoch, weil sehr viele Leute aus anderen Bundesländern hierherkommen.  Privat (Informatik) habe ich ganz viele Ostdeutsche getroffen. In  Ostdeutschland geht die Bevölkerungsanzahl immer weiter zurück, vor  allem an Neugeborenen. Der Anteil an über 50-jährigen und Rentnern ist  exorbitant hoch.

Die einfache Antwort darauf lautet: Angela Merkel ist an allem Schuld. Das eigentliche Problem ist viel komplexer.

Ohne Beschränkung der Allgemeinheit habe ich die Globalisierung, Flüchtlinge, Lohndumping und Zeitarbeitsfirmen ausgelassen, um die Komplexität niedrig zu halten


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. September 2017)

@Karuuzo: Die Lieferanten tragen hier eine gewisse Mitschuld.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Selbst wen du es schaffen würdes alle durch Länder getätigte Waffenverkäufe auf der Welt zu unterbinden würdest du damit keine Konflikte verhindern.
> Notfalls würden sich die Leute in letzter Instanz dann halt mit Knüppeln, angespitzten Stöcken oder primitiven Schleudern gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen.
> 
> Oder schlicht auf dem Schwarzmarkt bedienen, wo du auch bei generellen Exportverboten und Kontrolle immer an Waffen gelangen wirst, oder gar wieder eigene nationale Fabriken zur Waffenproduktion hochziehen (die hat man ja nur jetzt nicht weil man bequem auch am internationalen Markt an Waffen gelangen kann).
> ...



Das würde die ganze Sache aber erschweren. Mit Knüppeln kann man Leute nicht so einfach töten wie mit Panzern und Drohnen. Zudem ließe sich ein Land dadurch einfacher aufbauen und die Ursachen für Gewalt verhindern (denn die Kriege bringen wir. Da würde sich niemand seit Jahrzehnten grundlos die Köpfe einschlagen).


----------



## Nightslaver (28. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Das würde die ganze Sache aber erschweren. Mit Knüppeln kann man Leute nicht so einfach töten wie mit Panzern und Drohnen. Zudem ließe sich ein Land dadurch einfacher aufbauen und die Ursachen für Gewalt verhindern (denn die Kriege bringen wir. Da würde sich niemand seit Jahrzehnten grundlos die Köpfe einschlagen).



Irgendwie schon fast eine lustige Sicht auf die Dinge. 

Kampfdrohnen werden in der Regel nicht verkauft, zumindest kenne ich keinen Krisenherd wo wirkliche militärische Drohnen von lokalen Konflikparteien genutzt würden. Kampfdrohnen mögen aktuell ein nettes Spielzeug sein um bei Lufthoheit damit Attentate auf Ziele zu verüben, sind aber ehr ungeeignet für richtige Konflikte da einfach abzuschießen, im Kampfeinsatz ineffizient, hohes Maß an Ausbildung für die Piloten erforderlich. 

Panzer sind auch kein Hauptexportgut, da in der Regel nur Länder mit einer gewissen Infrastruktur und Geld sich größere Mengen an Panzern überhaupt leisten können, da Panzer in der Anschafung, im Unterhalt / Betrieb recht kostenintensiv sind (Munition, Treibstoff, Wartung / Ersatzteile, Ausbildung, viel Personal (in der Regel 3 bis 5 Personen), auf Grund von günstigen modernen Panzerabwehrwaffen für Infanterie nur im Verbund mit anderen Waffengatungen wirklich sinnvoll nutzbar und abhängig vom Gelände).

Das meiste Geld wird in der Waffenindustrie durch den Verkauf von Sturmgewehren, Handfeuerwaffen, Panzerabwehrwaffen, ect. sowie anderer Infanterieausrüstung und Kraftfahrzeugen (Jeeps, Lkws, gepanzerte Radfahrzeuge verdient.

Schweres Kriegsgerät (Panzer, Flugzeuge, Drohnen, Artilleriesysteme, wird in der Regel nur an Staaten / Regime veräußert, da nur diese in der Regel überhaupt, wie oben schon gesagt, in der Lage sind das Geld und die Logistik aufbringen zu können und selbst dort machen kritische Regime wie in Saudi Arabien, Irak, oder Afrika wohl ehr den kleineren Teil der Käufer insgesamt aus.

Zudem, ein Land ließe sich dadurch nicht einfacher aufbauen. Du brauchst keine Panzer, Bomben, Artillerie, oder anderen schweren Geräte um damit ganze Städte zu zerstören.
Letztlich reicht es dafür auch eine Stadt einfach abzubrennen.

Nur mal ein paar Beispiele die mir auf Anhieb einfallen aus was man so Waffen basteln kann:
Bomben kann man sich letztlich einfach mit Zutaten herstellen die in jedem Baumarkt frei verkäuflich sind. Provisorische Handgranaten kann man dann ebenfalls unter anderem mit Getränkedosen herstellen, Brandsätze mit Benzin von der Tankstelle, einem Lumpen und einer Glasflasche.
Brandbomben unter anderem mit Kerosin.
Die Anleitung um ein Katapult zu bauen findet man frei im Internet (nicht so präzise und eine so große Reichweite wie Artillerie, oder Flugzeuge, aber reicht um damit auf kürzere Entfernungen provisorische Bomben auf Gegner zu schleudern.
Mit einer Steinschleuder und Stahlkugeln kannst du auch recht effektiv Leute auf kürzere Distanzen töten.
Genauso lassen sich Chemiewaffen (z.B. Clorgas) mit frei erhältlichen Zutaten problemlos und simpel produzieren.
Recht effektive Flamenwerfer lassen sich auch simpel aus frei käuflichen Provisorien konstruieren.
Aus selbstgebastelten Bomben und einem Autos / LKWs kann man recht mobile Sprengladenungen machen (wie schon oft zu sehen war) und mit vergleichsweise simplen und frei zugänglichen Komponenten  könnte man sie sogar fernsteuerbar machen.
Das gleiche wie bei der Autobombe funktioniert auch mit der völlig zivilen, frei käuflichen, 100 Euro Drohne und Sprengladungen (wie der IS in Syrien beweist).
Ich könnte jetzt noch eine Weile so weitermachen.

Wer wirklich Waffen sucht um damit einen Konflikt zu führen hat genug Möglichkeiten, auch wen er nicht mit einem "Knüpel" von Mann zu Mann kämpfen will und selbst wenn er nicht an professionelle moderne Waffen kommt.

Es ist irrig zu glauben man müsse nur keine modernen Waffen mehr verkaufen und schwups wären Konflikte in Krisenregionen dann unendlich schwerer zu führen, oder gar verschwunden.
Wen du nicht auch noch 80% aller zivilen Exporte (deren Vorrausetzungen alles andere als explizit für den militärischen Einsatz bestimmt bezeichnet werden können) unterbinden willst gibt es an oben genannten Beispielen gezeigt mehr als genug Möglichkeiten um sich trotzdem mit Waffen einzudecken mit denen man einen ganzen Haufen Zerstörung anrichten kann und auch X Personen auf einen Schlag töten kann.

Den wenn der Mensch in einer Sache unübertroffen ist dann darin sich Waffen zu improvisieren um damit andere Menschen zu töten.


----------



## remember5 (28. September 2017)

@ BMWDriver2016
Bist der Einzige der Vernünftig argumentiert. Die Mehrheit hier vertritt ne linke bis extrem linke Meinung. Wundert mich nicht warum Deutschland den Bach unter geht. Bei den jenigen die für diese art der Einwanderung von Wirtschaftsmigraten ist frage ich mich wieviele denn von denen einen Aufgenommen haben und ihn durchfüttert 
Was auch völlig absurd ist das sich alle über die AFD aufregen wie sehr NAZI sie ist aber die ganze Asylinvasion kommt von den Altparteien. Allen vorran CDU/Merkel. Die Grünen sind auch vollkommen Schrott und befürworten die Invasion, genauso wie die Linke. Die SPD und die FDP ist hier ebenfalls gleichgeschaltet auf Linie Merkel. 
Dann noch sich über die AFD aufzuregen und die ganzen Überwachungsgesetze kommen allesammt von den Altparteien ist ebenfalls vollkommen GAGA.
Die neue Regierung wird weiter Merkel sein und ihre Komplizen aus FDP (Die schonmal abgewählt worden sind weil sie alle ihren Wahlversprechen gebrochen haben) und die Grünen (Die schlimmste Nichtskönner Partei der Altparteien überhaupt) und dann weiter Volkshestze und Hassreden gegen die AFD wie sehr Nazi sie ist. ROFL

Die sind doch alle sauer das sie ihre Posten verlieren fürs Nichtstun. So ist das numal wenn man Parasit ist und auf Kosten anderer lebt - Da tut man gerne was für alle auf der Welt (Nur nicht für die eigenen Bürger) - Man muss es ja nicht selber die ******** die man Verursacht hat ausbaden und selber zahlen. Der Steuerzahler muss alles ausbaden.

Die AFD sollte sich bei den Altparteienkartell und Medienkartell (Staatspresse+Konzernpresse) bedanken das die so dermaßen ******** waren. In Sachen Volkshetze und Hassreden haben sie ganze Arbeit geleistet. Ohne die wären die gar nicht da eingezogen.

Ich hoffe sehr das die sich alle mit Kot bewerfen im Parlament. Das wäre für mich ein Grund wieder Fernseh zu gucken 

ps. Wer die Satire, Sarkasmus etc. nicht versteht sollte in Erwägung ziehen sich behandeln zu lassen in einer Nervenklinik denn derjenige hat den Bezug zur Realität längst verloren 

Es wird fleissig dran gearbeitet die Legislaturperioden zu verländern auf 5 Jahren. Eigentlich müsste die höchstens 1Jahr sein damit die nicht so lange ******** bauen dürfen. Aber als Poltiker hat man natürlich den Freifaahrtsschein zum ******** bauen. Man schaue bitte auf die Saläre derer die den Freifahrtsschein besitzen.
Bundestag: Legislaturperiode von funf Jahren zahlt sich fur Abgeordnete aus - FOCUS Online

Hier mal ein Video von einer Jüdin die in Deutschland auf der suche nach NAZIs ist 
Sag mir wo die Nazis sind

Die 13% für die AFD halte ich persönlich für viel zu gering. Ich hatte mit mindestens 20% und mehr gerechnet.
Wahlbetrug? AfD in Teilen NRWs bei null Prozent - TAG24
Hier mal ein recht interessantes Video dazu wo die AFD in den Umfragen viel höhere Ergebnisse erzielte: YouTube


----------



## Klinge Xtream (28. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Erinnert sehr stark an 1930.



Dann würde ich dich gern fragen was du von Frühsexualisierung, Planned Parenthood und Gender Mainstreaming hälst?


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. September 2017)

Abtreibung ist die Sache der Frau, Gender was auch immer spielt in der Praxis keine Rolle und die angebliche Frühsexualisierung soll was sein? Ach die Aufklärung und darüber hinaus das aufzeigen, dass es auch mehr als nur Heteros gibt. Ja das wird den Kindern gewiss schaden.  Ist ja nicht so, als wären die Jugendlichen mit sexuellen Auffälligkeiten nicht meistens aus Familien, die nie Aufklärung betrieben haben.


@ remeber5 Ja, die Anderen können nicht diskutieren und sind es alles böse Linke. So kann man eine Diskussion auch verlassen. Was die Jüdin angeht, oh ich könnte ihr Welche zeigen, nur würde das übel ausgehen.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mit Moral kann ich meine Miete auch nicht bezahlen. Der Angestellte in einem Rüstungsunternehmen vermutlich auch nicht.



Was hast du noch mal wegen Jobs gesagt?
Einfach einen neuen Job suchen -- so wild ist das ja nicht. 
Die paar Leute in der Rüstungsindustrie werden sicher gute Jobs im Recycling finden oder bei der Windradindustrie.

Andererseits sind für führend in Sachen Prothesen.
wir können also beides. Bein abschießen und Bein befestigen. 



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Dann würde ich dich gern fragen was du von Frühsexualisierung, Planned Parenthood und Gender Mainstreaming hälst?



Früsexualisierung findest du täglich in der Bild oder bei den Privatsendern am Nachmittag.
Und Aufklärung ist wichtig. Ich hab meine Tochter schon sehr früh wegen HPV impfen lassen.


----------



## hazelol (28. September 2017)

there are only 2 genders.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

Biologisch? Ja.
Soziologisch? Nein.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. September 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> there are only 2 genders.


Und was ist dann ein Hermaphrodit? Oder ein Transsexueller?


----------



## Johnny05 (28. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht alle. Man stellt eben manchmal Sachen überspitzt dar, ist doch völlig normal.
> 
> CDU -> Die Alten
> Die Linke -> Hartzer
> ...




Sehr eingeschränkte Sichtweise, wie allen AFD-Jublern.Der eigene Horizont geht nicht nicht über die Nasenspitze hinaus.


----------



## blautemple (28. September 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> there are only 2 genders.



Es kann dir doch völlig egal sein als was sich jemand identifiziert, Leben und Leben lassen. Es ist doch ganz einfach...


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Es kann dir doch völlig egal sein als was sich jemand identifiziert, Leben und Leben lassen. Es ist doch ganz einfach...



Es gibt halt Leute, die bestimmten wollen, wie andere Leute zu leben haben und an was sie glauben sollen.


----------



## OField (28. September 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> there are only 2 genders.





Threshold schrieb:


> Biologisch? Ja.
> Soziologisch? Nein.



Nur unwissende hier:

1. Gender beschreibt nicht das biologische Geschlecht, dafür gibt es im Englischen den Begriff: Sex
2. Gibt es auch Biologisch mehr als 2 Geschlechter, denn es existieren Gendefekte, die eine klare Einteilung verhindern: Intersexualität
3. Grade als deutscher Muttersprachler sollte man wissen, dass es mehr als 2 Gender gibt. Männlich, weiblich, Neutrum.

*flies away*



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Sehr eingeschränkte Sichtweise, wie allen AFD-Jublern.Der eigene Horizont geht nicht nicht über die Nasenspitze hinaus.


Bei vielen Menschen ist der eigene Horizont ein Kreis mit dem Durchmesser 0. Das nennt man dann Standpunkt. Aber wie immer gilt auch hier: Man sieht den Splitter im Auge des anderen, den eigenen Balken erkennt man nicht.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (28. September 2017)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Sehr eingeschränkte Sichtweise, wie allen AFD-Jublern.Der eigene Horizont geht nicht nicht über die Nasenspitze hinaus.



Das war eine überspitzte, nicht wirklich ernst gemeinte Auflistung... aber hauptsache mal eine Beleidigung nachgeschoben,


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2017)

Ich finde das Ergebnis der Bundestagwahl schon krass. Aber war abzusehen. Die AfD Wähler wollten die großen Parteien damit bestrafen. 
Das die SPD gleich klargestellt hat das sie in die Opposition gehen finde ich gut. Deutlicher hätte das Zeichen nicht sein können.
Ich glaube mit einen anderen Kanzlerkandidaten hätte die SPD auch nicht viel besser abgeschnitten. Die Menschen wollen keine große Koalition mehr.
Jamaika wird wohl kommen, dann muß eben auch mal in den sauren Apfel gebissen werden.
Ich bin gespannt auf hitzige Debatten im Bundestag!


----------



## hazelol (28. September 2017)

wird ja immer besser hier. gleich kommen noch die veganer aus ihren löchern.


----------



## blautemple (28. September 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> wird ja immer besser hier. gleich kommen noch die veganer aus ihren löchern.



Was meinst du?


----------



## hazelol (28. September 2017)

das man hier für seine konvervative meinung direkt beschossen wird


----------



## blautemple (28. September 2017)

Was hat deine Ausdrucksweise mit "konservative Meinung" zu tun? Du diffamierst Leute anhand ihrer Lebensweise, mehr nicht


----------



## hazelol (28. September 2017)

wo den? wenn ich sage es gibt männlich und weiblich.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. September 2017)

Das mag deine Meinung sein. Ich kann auch der Meinung sein, dass der Mond aus Käse ist darf dann aber nicht rum jammern, wenn man mich korrigiert.


----------



## Leob12 (28. September 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> wo den? wenn ich sage es gibt männlich und weiblich.


Du kannst auch sagen dass Pi die Zahl 4 ist, deine Meinung. Zwar falsch, aber deine Meinung. 
Genauso verhält es sich hier bei dem Gender-Beispiel. Dann vertrittst du halt eine falsche Meinung, immerhin stehst du dazu. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## OField (28. September 2017)

@offtopic
@Leob12

Witziger weise gab es wirklich mal einen Pseudo-Mathematiker, der einen Kongress in Good ol' Murica davon überzeugt hat, dass Pi = 4 ist.


----------



## Rizzard (28. September 2017)

Mir kam zu Ohren das Petry sich eine Domain "Die Blauen" hat sichern lassen.
Was weis man darüber?

Es wurde auch ein Abtrünniger der AfD gefragt, warum er gegangen sei, und hier viel ganz deutlich das Wort "zu radikal".
Also schon alles so was sich vermutlich eh jeder gedacht hat.


----------



## blautemple (28. September 2017)

Die Domain hat sie sich soweit ich weiß irgendwann Anfang Juli sicher lassen. Laut eigener Aussage soll das aber nichts mit einer Partei zu tun haben.


----------



## Johnny05 (28. September 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> das man hier für seine konvervative meinung direkt beschossen wird



So so ."konservative Meinung"... also sowas wie "Lügenpresse , Deutschland den Deutschen , und die Regierung als bezahlte Schweine-Truppe der Besatzungsmacht USA " bezeichnen.Tolle konservative Meinung.AFD-Jubler halt....


----------



## Klinge Xtream (28. September 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Mir kam zu Ohren das Petry sich eine Domain "Die Blauen" hat sichern lassen.
> Was weis man darüber?
> 
> Es wurde auch ein Abtrünniger der AfD gefragt, warum er gegangen sei, und hier viel ganz deutlich das Wort "zu radikal".
> Also schon alles so was sich vermutlich eh jeder gedacht hat.



Habe gehört und über 3 Ecken... .



hazelol schrieb:


> wo den? wenn ich sage es gibt männlich und weiblich.



Damit hast du den Zweigeschlechtern an die Karre gepinkelt. Schäm dich!



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Das war eine überspitzte, nicht wirklich  ernst gemeinte Auflistung... aber hauptsache mal eine Beleidigung  nachgeschoben,



So sieht es aus. Wenn sich das Hauptklientel in diesen Threads irgendwie nicht bestätigt sieht, dann kommen die Keulen und Beleidigungen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Früsexualisierung findest du täglich in der Bild oder bei den Privatsendern am Nachmittag.
> Und Aufklärung ist wichtig. Ich hab meine Tochter schon sehr früh wegen HPV impfen lassen.



Das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber es gehen nicht umsonst zig Leute auf Demos um ihre Kinder vor den kranken Fantasien zu schützen, die auch in die Lehrpläne einfließen soll.
Sicher sind die Medien (allem voran die primitive Musikindustrie) auch daran Schuld, aber wie willst du die Kids davon schützen?
Ganz nebenbei sind die Kids dann noch völlig verstrahlt von den Smartphones, die man ab 8-10 ja unbedingt braucht.
Man kann aber Kevin oder Chantal nicht ohne losschicken, weil er/sie/es dann gemobbt wird.

@ blautemple: Missstände ansprechen ist natürlich immer VT oder Satire. Dachte das wäre klar?


----------



## blautemple (28. September 2017)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber es gehen nicht umsonst zig Leute auf Demos um ihre Kinder vor den kranken Fantasien zu schützen, die auch in die Lehrpläne einfließen soll.
> Sicher sind die Medien (allem voran die primitive Musikindustrie) auch daran Schuld, aber wie willst du die Kids davon schützen?
> Ganz nebenbei sind die Kids dann noch völlig verstrahlt von den Smartphones, die man ab 8-10 ja unbedingt braucht.
> Man kann aber Kevin oder Chantal nicht ohne losschicken, weil er/sie/es dann gemobbt wird.



Das ist jetzt aber schon Satire, oder?


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. September 2017)

Ne er meint das ernst.


----------



## Rizzard (28. September 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Mir kam zu Ohren das Petry sich eine Domain "Die Blauen" hat sichern lassen.
> Was weis man darüber?
> 
> Es wurde auch ein Abtrünniger der AfD gefragt, warum er gegangen sei, und hier viel ganz deutlich das Wort "zu radikal".
> Also schon alles so was sich vermutlich eh jeder gedacht hat.





Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Habe gehört und über 3 Ecken... .



Letzteres, zweiter Absatz, das Telefonat habe ich selbst gehört.
Ersteres ist ja eher Nichtssagend.


----------



## 4B11T (28. September 2017)

Die Frage ist, ob eine weitere Partei zwischen AfD und CSU platz hat und wer sie wählen soll. (Falls Martin Schulz bei der SPD fliegt würde er als Alkoholiker eigentlich super zu "den Blauen" passen.) Petrys Naivität in allen Ehren, Luckes Alfa bzw. LKR Partei hat doch gezeigt, welches Interesse beim Wähler an einer gemäßigten konservativen Partei besteht. Außerden ist Petry keine gute Rednerin und hat sich in Talkshows immer um Kopf und Kragen gequasselt, ihr Abgang ist doch ein Gewinn für die AfD. 

Aber erstaunlich welch allgemeines Interesse an der AfD und an Petry besteht, hier im Thread geht es eigentlich schon wieder nur um eine Partei, die garantiert an keiner Regierung beteiligt sein wird.


----------



## OField (28. September 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> ...und hier *viel* ganz deutlich das Wort "zu radikal".


Du schreibst nicht zufällig für CB unter dem Nickname Abstaubaer? Der hat sich heute exakt den gleichen Fauxpas geleistet.


----------



## hazelol (28. September 2017)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> So so ."konservative Meinung"... also sowas wie "Lügenpresse , Deutschland den Deutschen , und die Regierung als bezahlte Schweine-Truppe der Besatzungsmacht USA " bezeichnen.Tolle konservative Meinung.AFD-Jubler halt....



so so. wilde behauptungen aufstellen, deine fundierten erkenntnisse ziehst du woher? hauptsache mal irgendwas geschrieben und sich selbst als moral apostel vor dem herrn darstellen. wahrscheinlich haben wir hier einen links wähler. 

obwohl es dich nichts angeht, informiere ich dich trotzdem darüber, dass ich sicher nicht AFD gewählt habe. auch wenn deiner meinung nach jeder der eine konservativere meinung vertrifft AFD wähler sein muss.


----------



## remember5 (28. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Leute, die bestimmten wollen, wie andere Leute zu leben haben und an was sie glauben sollen.



Ja, die Genderfreaks. Vor den Genderwahn war das alles gar kein Thema


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. September 2017)

remember5 schrieb:


> Ja, die Genderfreaks. Vor den Genderwahn war das alles gar kein Thema




Ja stimmt. Transsexuelle wurden immer ohne Vorurteile begrüßt. Schwule genau so.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber es gehen nicht umsonst zig Leute auf Demos um ihre Kinder vor den kranken Fantasien zu schützen, die auch in die Lehrpläne einfließen soll.
> Sicher sind die Medien (allem voran die primitive Musikindustrie) auch daran Schuld, aber wie willst du die Kids davon schützen?
> Ganz nebenbei sind die Kids dann noch völlig verstrahlt von den Smartphones, die man ab 8-10 ja unbedingt braucht.
> Man kann aber Kevin oder Chantal nicht ohne losschicken, weil er/sie/es dann gemobbt wird.



Wie gesagt Aufklärung.
Da Eltern da inzwischen teilweise überfordert sind, müssen das die Schulen übernehmen.
Und welche kranken Fantasien findet man denn in den Lehrplänen? Kannst du mal ein Beispiel nennen?


----------



## Adi1 (28. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt Aufklärung.
> Da Eltern da inzwischen teilweise überfordert sind, müssen das die Schulen übernehmen.



Naja, die Grunderziehung sollte eigentlich daheim stattfinden,

ist aber nicht so gut,

wenn die Eltern schon verblödet sind 

Der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Stamm


----------



## hazelol (28. September 2017)

ich finde kinderbücher wo der prinz den prinzen rettet anstatt die prinzessin auch nicht gerade super.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (28. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, die Grunderziehung sollte eigentlich daheim stattfinden,
> 
> ist aber nicht so gut,
> 
> ...



Verblödet kann sein, aber auch zu sehr in Beschäftigung gehalten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt Aufklärung.
> Da Eltern da inzwischen teilweise überfordert sind, müssen das die Schulen übernehmen.
> Und welche kranken Fantasien findet man denn in den Lehrplänen? Kannst du mal ein Beispiel nennen?



Bei Interesse bitte selbst suchen, aber zB das hier: Körper, Liebe, Doktorspiele


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. September 2017)

Also im Unterricht hatte ich sowas nie


----------



## Adi1 (28. September 2017)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Verblödet kann sein, aber auch zu sehr in Beschäftigung gehalten.



Ja und?

Willst du die Erziehung deiner Kinder einfach auslagern?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. September 2017)

Wohl eher die Beschäftigung verringern.


----------



## Adi1 (28. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wohl eher die Beschäftigung verringern.



Wer bezahlt denn deine Auszeit?


----------



## OField (28. September 2017)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Bei Interesse bitte selbst suchen, aber zB das hier: Körper, Liebe, Doktorspiele



Thema verfehlt, 6 setzen. Er hat nach Schulunterricht gefragt und nicht irgendwelchen Broschüren, die in der Tat ziemlich seltsam sind.


----------



## Leob12 (28. September 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> ich finde kinderbücher wo der prinz den prinzen rettet anstatt die prinzessin auch nicht gerade super.


Was für ein krankes Beispiel...
Was wäre denn wenn die Prinzessin den Prinzen retten würde? Ebenfalls krank oder? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (28. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Was für ein krankes Beispiel...
> Was wäre denn wenn die Prinzessin den Prinzen retten würde? Ebenfalls krank oder?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Man braucht doch nur nach Frankreich schauen, da hat der 39 jährige Prinz schon seine 63 jährige Prinzesin gerettet. Das doch auch "krank".


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> ich finde kinderbücher wo der prinz den prinzen rettet anstatt die prinzessin auch nicht gerade super.



Es gibt Kinderbücher, wo der Prinz den Prinz rettet?
Kannst du mir da ein paar nennen?



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Bei Interesse bitte selbst suchen, aber zB das hier: Körper, Liebe, Doktorspiele



Das ist kein Lehrbuch in der Schule.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. September 2017)

Klar ist is kein Lehrbuch. Übungens gab es schon zu meiner Kindheit detaillierte Aufklärungsbücher. Und das war noch zu der Zeit des ewigen Kanzlers.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (28. September 2017)

Haha bei uns hier hat jemand an einem Elternabend die Liste der Schülernamen fotografiert und sie wurde dann ins Internet gestellt.

Die Leute regen sich halt darüber auf dass auf der Liste ausschließlich ausländische Namen stehen. Schließlich ist das a) keine Integration und b) der Steuerzahler zahlt ja den ganzen Spaß

Jetzt werden die Leute die darüber Kritik ausüben schon als Nazis und Rassisten beschimpft 

Verbreitung von Erstklässler-Namensliste sorgt für Ärger - STIMME.de

Was ein dummes Volk


----------



## efdev (28. September 2017)

Verstehe das Problem nicht wenn an der Schule ~90% Migrationshintergrund haben ist das halt so  
Was soll man denn machen die Kinder in eine Schule weiter weg schicken damit man unter eine "Kinder mit Migrationshintergrund Quote" kommt?


----------



## Two-Face (28. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Haha bei uns hier hat jemand an einem Elternabend die Liste der Schülernamen fotografiert und sie wurde dann ins Internet gestellt.


Der hat wohl noch nie was von Datenschutz gehört.


BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Die Leute regen sich halt darüber auf dass auf der Liste ausschließlich ausländische Namen stehen. Schließlich ist das a) keine Integration und b) der Steuerzahler zahlt ja den ganzen Spaß


Was hat es mit Integration zu tun, wenn ein Kind einen "ausländischen" Namen hat?


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (28. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der hat wohl noch nie was von Datenschutz gehört.



Die Lehrer haben noch nichts von Datenschutz gehört... sie hätten sie garnicht aushängen dürfen (ein Elternabend ist eine öffentliche Veranstaltung)



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was hat es mit Integration zu tun, wenn ein Kind einen "ausländischen" Namen hat?



Nichts, aber wenn in der Klasse nur ausländische Kinder sind, ist Integration kaum möglich. Und deshalb regen sich die Leute in facebook etc. auch zurecht auf.


----------



## Leob12 (28. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt Kinderbücher, wo der Prinz den Prinz rettet?
> Kannst du mir da ein paar nennen?
> 
> Das ist kein Lehrbuch in der Schule.


Und selbst wenn, was spricht gegen eine Bromance?^^ 
Nein, wir brauchen bitte das klassische Rollenbild der hilflosen Frau die nur vom Mann gerettet werden kann. 



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Die Lehrer haben noch nichts von Datenschutz gehört... sie hätten sie garnicht aushängen dürfen (ein Elternabend ist eine öffentliche Veranstaltung)
> 
> Nichts, aber wenn in der Klasse nur ausländische Kinder sind, ist Integration kaum möglich. Und deshalb regen sich die Leute in facebook etc. auch zurecht auf.


Woher weißt du dass diese Kinder nicht schon zweite, dritte oder vierte Generation sind? Woher weißt du, was die Eltern der Kinder machen? 
Ja, sollen sie sich aufregen die Facebook-Wutbürger mit "ich habe nichts gegen Ausländerkinder, aber..." 
Hauptsache laut schreien, Hauptsache empört sein, ja, das bringt die Gesellschaft weiter. 
Was soll man denn machen? Eine Quote einführen? Nur maximal 20% der Namen dürfen auf -ic enden, nur 10% der männlichen Vornamen dürfen arabischen Ursprungs sein? 
Aber du willst mir sicher erklären dass diese Leute eh nichts gegen Ausländer haben, was natürlich auch stimmt. Deswegen kritisiert man sowas und nicht das Schulsystem oder den Lehrplan inhaltlich. Nein, empört sein und laut schreien ist weitaus einfacher, 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. September 2017)

Ich wette, dass deutsche Familien absichtlich andere Schulen nehmen. Aber das zu erwähnen würde ja nicht so eine große Empörung auslösen. Oder sogar auf Verständnis stoßen. Von den selben Leuten, die sich natürlich weiter darüber aufregen, wie viele "Ausländer" in der Schule sind. Richtig lustig wird es,  wenn es dann noch Leute mit so "deutschen" Namen wie Kowalski oder Gulliani sind.

Aber natürlich, sich darüber aufzuregen, dass hier nicht mehr Deutschland ist und man überfremdet wird, ist Kritik.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. September 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Verstehe das Problem nicht wenn an der Schule ~90% Migrationshintergrund haben ist das halt so
> Was soll man denn machen die Kinder in eine Schule weiter weg schicken damit man unter eine "Kinder mit Migrationshintergrund Quote" kommt?



90% ist ein mehr als unbefriedigender Migrantenanteil. Wie problematisch ein sehr hoher Anteil an Migranten ist sieht man auch in Berlin immer wieder, wo es auch ausreichend Schulen mit einem Migrantenanteil von 70% aufwärts gibt. An solchen Schulen noch Integration und Sprachförderung betreiben zu wollen ist äußerst schwierig, weil schlicht der Kontakt zur lokalen Bevölkerung und somit der Lebensweise, ect., in der in der Schule, normalerweise ja einfacher herzustellen ist (zwischen Kindern) als im Altag zwischen Erwachsenen und dieser bei Kindern viel zum lernen einer Sprache und der Integration beiträgt.

Und was man da machen soll? Ja, evt. wäre es endlich notwendig Eltern dazu zu zwingen ihre Kinder von Zuwanderern nicht zur Schule um die Ecke zu schicken, oder aber auch deutsche Eltern ihre Kinder nicht auf Schulen wo der Migrantenanteil kleiner als 5% ist um solche Probleme anzugehen.

Eines steht fest, in so einer Schule mit rund 90% Migrantenanteil ist niemanden wirklich geholfen. Den Menschen die hier im Land nicht weil diese Kinder schlechtere Chancen auf Integration und Sprachförderung haben und somit ehr in parallele Gesellschaften abdriften und den Kindern von Migranten nicht weil sie keinen guten Anschluss und Integration an die Gesellschaft hier erhalten und somit schlechtere / schwierigere Zukunftsperspektiven haben.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn, was spricht gegen eine Bromance?^^
> Nein, wir brauchen bitte das klassische Rollenbild der hilflosen Frau die nur vom Mann gerettet werden kann.



Ich bin ja mal für eine Geschichte, wo der Prinz vom Drachen gefressen wird und die hübsche Prinzessin dann von den Piraten abgegriffen wird. 
Oder eben von Leuten in schlecht sitzenden Klamotten mit Holzbeinen und Hakenhänden mit Migrationshintergrund -- also mit Klischee.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal für eine Geschichte, wo der Prinz vom Drachen gefressen wird und die hübsche Prinzessin dann von den Piraten abgegriffen wird.
> Oder eben von Leuten in schlecht sitzenden Klamotten mit Holzbeinen und Hakenhänden mit Migrationshintergrund -- also mit Klischee.



Könnte glatt die neue Rahmenhandlung von Fluch der Karibik sein. 

Aber was anderes.
Hier mal wie sich unser aktueller Bundestag zusammensetzt:



> Zusätzlich kommen die meisten Abgeordneten aus öffentlichen Berufen und sind über 45 Jahre alt.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Bei so einer Zusammensetzung "wundert" man sich dann das die  Lebenswirklichkeit der Menschen die regiert werden und derer die  regieren zunehmend auseinander driftet.
Man muss / sollte sich da doch schon mal fragen warum das so ist und  politische Ämter immer weniger durch Menschen bestzt werden die die  Mitte der Gesellschaft (bildungstechnisch, beruflich &  wirtschaftlich) abbilden.
Die Tendenz dazu das dieser Teil der Bevölkerung (Handwerker, klassischer Werdegang Schule - Ausbildung - Beruf - ggf. Meister) auch in der Politik vertreten ist ist ja seit Jahrzehnten ehr deutlich rückläufig.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (28. September 2017)

Dieses ausländische Geschnatter geht mir übrigens auch auf den Sack, ständig begegnest in der Stadt irgendwelchen Gruppen, die so laut daherbabbeln, dass man es im Umkreis von 100 Metern noch hört.

Wenn sie sich hier schon nicht integrieren und deutsch sprechen wollen, sollen sie wenigstens nicht andere belästigen.

Sowsa gibts in der Form aber eh nur in Deutschland, weil wir uns zu Stiefelleckern und einem Knechtvolk lassen machen.

Sobald die Wirtschaft irgendwann mal nachlässt, sind wir alle gefickt, ebenso die Sozialsysteme.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

Also, wieso sollten 5 Polen miteinander Deutsch sprechen?
Oder 4 Chinesen?
Wenn ich mit meiner Familie in Spanien in Urlaub sind, sprechen wir auch kein Spanisch untereinander.


----------



## efdev (28. September 2017)

"Ich bin hier in Deutschland und will nur deutsches unwichtiges mich gar nicht interessierendes Gebrabbel in 100m Entfernung hören" so oder so ähnlich denken wohl die meisten ansonsten wüsste ich nicht warum einen das interessieren sollte


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Dieses ausländische Geschnatter geht mir übrigens auch auf den Sack, ständig begegnest in der Stadt irgendwelchen Gruppen, die so laut daherbabbeln, dass man es im Umkreis von 100 Metern noch hört.
> 
> Wenn sie sich hier schon nicht integrieren und deutsch sprechen wollen, sollen sie wenigstens nicht andere belästigen.
> 
> ...



Ja dann sag doch was.  Ach ne, man lässt sich lieber hier anonym aus und hofft auf Mitleid.


----------



## Cartesius (28. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Dieses ausländische Geschnatter geht mir übrigens auch auf den Sack, ständig begegnest in der Stadt irgendwelchen Gruppen, die so laut daherbabbeln, dass man es im Umkreis von 100 Metern noch hört.
> 
> Wenn sie sich hier schon nicht integrieren und deutsch sprechen wollen, sollen sie wenigstens nicht andere belästigen.



Ein Gedankenspiel:

Stell dir mal vor du und deine Familie würden in ein nichtdeutschsprachiges Land auswandern. Ihr seid dort bestens integriert, habt soziale Kontakte zu den "Einheimischen" geknüpft und die neue Sprache kommt euch fließend von den Lippen.
Wie würdet ihr euch in der Familie unterhalten (zu Hause, im öffentlichen Raum)? Auf deutsch oder würdet ihr die Landessprache nutzen?

Meine Erfahrung ist folgende:
Man vermisst seine Muttersprache und freut sich über Gelegenheiten diese zu benutzen. So zumindest geht es meinem Onkel, welcher in die USA ausgewandert ist. 
Auch gibt es einige Deutsche mit russischem Migrationshintergrund in meinem Bekanntenkreis. Sie reden wunderbar deutsch, haben Abitur und sind im Studium und multikulturelle Bekannt- & Freundschaften, also soweit super integriert. Dennoch reden sie untereinander russisch. Lediglich wenn Leute mit in der Gesprächsrunde sind die kein russisch verstehen, dann wird kionsequent deutsch gesprochen, denn alles andere wäre unhöflich, so meinen die Russen.
Also wo ist das Problem???

Ich sehe auch kein Problem mit dem Sexualkundeunterricht in der Schule. Bei mir hat es in der Grudschule angefangen (3. oder 4. Klasse). Anatomische Unterschiede von Mann/Frau bzw. Junge/Mädchen und wie werden Kinder gezeugt. Geschadet hat mir das meines Wissesn nicht. Später in der 7. Klasse oder so ähnlich wurde Sexualkunde vertieft, gelernt Kondome aufzusetzen und es sind Lesben (für die Mädchen) und Schwule (für die Jungs) Referenten in die Schule gekommen, um mit uns in getrennten Gruppen über Homosexualität zu reden. Finde ich gut.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (28. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit meiner Familie in Spanien in Urlaub sind, sprechen wir auch kein Spanisch untereinander.



Die sind hier aber nicht in Urlaub.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. September 2017)

Und? Kannst ja trotzdem versuchen dich anzupassen.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Die sind hier aber nicht in Urlaub.



Aber wo ist der Unterschied?
Willst du echt die Leute zwingen untereinander Deutsch zu sprechen, damit du hören kannst, wie sie über dich lästern?
Meine Mieter sind auch Ausländer. Logisch, dass sie miteinander ausländisch sprechen.
Wo kämen wir hin, wenn man sie jetzt zwingt, miteinander deutsch zu sprechen. 
Ist ja absolut lächerlich und eine völlig bekloppte Forderung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also, wieso sollten 5 Polen miteinander Deutsch sprechen?
> Oder 4 Chinesen?
> Wenn ich mit meiner Familie in Spanien in *Urlaub* sind, sprechen wir auch kein Spanisch untereinander.



Du sagst es. Urlaub. Gegen Urlauber, die in ihrer Landessprache sprechen, sagt euch keiner was. Wer aber dauerhaft hier bleiben will, soll unsere Sprache sprechen oder abhauen. So einfach.

Es fängt ja schon damit an, dass in allen möglichen Ämtern der Scheiß übersetzt wird. Ganz einfach, wer kein Deutsch kann und deshalb den Antrag nicht ausfüllen kann, hat Pech gehabt.

Sowas hier:

Arabisch wird Prufungssprache: Fuhrerscheinerwerb - WELT

Wie will man so die Leute dazu bringen sich anzupassen? Damit ermunterst die doch geradezu weiter dreist aufzutreten und alles einzufordern.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du sagst es. Urlaub. Gegen Urlauber, die in ihrer Landessprache sprechen, sagt euch keiner was. Wer aber dauerhaft hier bleiben will, soll unsere Sprache sprechen oder abhauen. So einfach.



Willst du wieder hetzen?
Wenn ich in meinen favorisierten Döner Laden gehe, werde ich mit einem netten "Hallo" und der Fragen "so wie immer?" begrüßt.
Seine Frau arbeitet ebenfalls in dem Döner Laden.
Sie lächelt mich immer sehr nett an -- was sie leider auch bei anderen macht  -- und kassiert dann das Geld von mir.
Wieso also sollten die beiden auch untereinander Deutsch sprechen? Sie sprechen natürlich in ihrer Muttersprache miteinander -- mit welcher auch sonst.

Gehe ich in ein chinesischen Restaurant -- bei uns im dorf gibt es ein gutes -- sprechen die Leute im Restaurant logischer Weise chinesisch miteinander.
Natürlich sprechen sie Deutsch mit mir.
Das gleiche kann ich in einem Griechischen Restaurant feststellen.
Natürlich bemerke ich auch Leute, die in einer fremden Sprache miteinander reden. Die gehen z.B. in einem Supermarkt und bezahlen dann ihren Einkauf -- ja, die bezahlen, keine Ahnung, wie die das machen -- und bedanken sich dann nett bei der Kassiererin -- natürlich auf Deutsch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. September 2017)

Und so fördert man dann Parallelgesellschaften.


----------



## Two-Face (28. September 2017)

Du kannst die Leute nicht zwingen, zuhause oder untereinander Deutsch zu sprechen, völliger Quatsch.
Deutsch sollten sie können, in Wort wie Schrift und sich so mit Deutschen auch verständigen, ganz klar. Aber wie sie sich zuhause unterhalten, kann einem so ziemlich wurscht sein.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und so fördert man dann Parallelgesellschaften.



Ach so. Weil man in seiner Muttersprache spricht, bildet sich automatisch eine Parallelgesellschaft?
Stimmt -- wenn ich so nach Bayern schaue. Dort gibt es Deutsch als Muttersprache auch nur bei einer Minderheit und Parallelgesellschaften gibt es in der Bayerischen Staatskanzlei. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du kannst die Leute nicht zwingen, zuhause oder untereinander Deutsch zu sprechen, völliger Quatsch.
> Deutsch sollten sie können, in Wort wie Schrift und sich so mit Deutschen auch verständigen, ganz klar. Aber wie sie sich zuhause unterhalten, kann einem so ziemlich wurscht sein.



Ja, schon komisch.
Einerseits wird immer von der Selbstbestimmung geredet -- sucht dir halt einen neuen Job, wenn du zu wenig verdienst -- aber plötzlich die Leute dazu zwingen, immer Deutsch zu sprechen.


----------



## Verminaard (28. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Stimmt -- wenn ich so nach Bayern schaue. Dort gibt es Deutsch als Muttersprache auch nur bei einer Minderheit und Parallelgesellschaften gibt es in der Bayerischen Staatskanzlei.



Dein ewiges Bayerngebashe wird monoton.
Dein Hass mus unglaublich tief sitzen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Du kannst die Leute nicht zwingen, zuhause oder untereinander Deutsch zu sprechen, völliger Quatsch.
> Deutsch sollten sie können, in Wort wie Schrift und sich so mit Deutschen auch verständigen, ganz klar. Aber wie sie sich zuhause unterhalten, kann einem so ziemlich wurscht sein.



Zuhause soll doch jeder reden, was er will. Aber im öffentlichen Raum sollte man schon Deutsch erwarten können. Und das sieht man in Hamburg oft genug nicht. Und das sind nicht alles Urlauber. 

Und gerade Menschen die hier in der zweiten oder dritten Generation leben, sollten (eigentlich) gutes Deutsch sprechen können. Ist aber bei manchen oft nicht der Fall.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Dein ewiges Bayerngebashe wird monoton.
> Dein Hass mus unglaublich tief sitzen.



Vermutlich zu erfolgreich und nicht links genug.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Dein ewiges Bayerngebashe wird monoton.
> Dein Hass mus unglaublich tief sitzen.



Ich bin gerne mal in Bayern in Urlaub, nur verstehe ich sie halt nie. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zuhause soll doch jeder reden, was er will. Aber im öffentlichen Raum sollte man schon Deutsch erwarten können. Und das sieht man in Hamburg oft genug nicht. Und das sind nicht alles Urlauber.



Und?
Was interessiert es mich, wer in welcher Sprache spricht?
solange die Menschen sich untereinander verständlichen können, ist alles bestens und wenn darunter eben ein paar Franzosen sind, die französisch sprechen, ist das eben so.
Oder willst du die Franzosen dazu zwingen, auch untereinander Deutsch zu sprechen?
Findest du nicht, dass du dich langsam aber sicher völlig lächerlich machst?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und?
> Was interessiert es mich, wer in welcher Sprache spricht?
> solange die Menschen sich untereinander verständlichen können, ist alles bestens und wenn darunter eben ein paar Franzosen sind, die französisch sprechen, ist das eben so.
> Oder willst du die Franzosen dazu zwingen, auch untereinander Deutsch zu sprechen?





> Ich bin gerne mal in Bayern in Urlaub, nur verstehe ich sie halt nie.




Das gilt dann aber auch für die Bayern. Die sprechen untereinander auch mal in ihrem Dialekt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und?
> Was interessiert es mich, wer in welcher Sprache spricht?
> solange die Menschen sich untereinander verständlichen können, ist alles bestens und wenn darunter eben ein paar Franzosen sind, die französisch sprechen, ist das eben so.
> Oder willst du die Franzosen dazu zwingen, auch untereinander Deutsch zu sprechen?
> Findest du nicht, dass du dich langsam aber sicher völlig lächerlich machst?



Weil du daran merkst, dass diese Leute nie hier angekommen sind. Wer hier 20, 30, 40 Jahre lebt und nicht oder nicht gut Deutsch spricht, der hat grundlegend etwas falsch gemacht. Und da der Staat das nicht konsequent einfordert, ist es halt kein Wunder.

Man müsste nach einem Jahr verpflichtende Deutschtests machen. Wer durchfällt, ab in den Flieger.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie will man so die Leute dazu bringen sich anzupassen?



Übersetzung:

Wie will man so die Leute dazu bringen sich zu assimilieren?

Btw, kenne ich auch Deutsche die nicht richtig Deutsch können, wohin sollen wir die dann mit dem Flieger hinschicken?


----------



## Leob12 (28. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Dieses ausländische Geschnatter geht mir übrigens auch auf den Sack, ständig begegnest in der Stadt irgendwelchen Gruppen, die so laut daherbabbeln, dass man es im Umkreis von 100 Metern noch hört.
> 
> Wenn sie sich hier schon nicht integrieren und deutsch sprechen wollen, sollen sie wenigstens nicht andere belästigen.
> 
> ...


Stimmt, sowas findet man in LA, NY, London, Paris, Barcelona oder Toronto sicher nicht. 
Ich fühle mich durch betrunkene die Deutsch sprechen auch massiv belästigt, die verstehe ich auch nicht. 
Und was ist mit Dialekten und Akzenten? Versteht man teilweise auch schwer. 

Mein Gott, wenn du sonst keine Probleme hast muss es dir ja wirklich wunderbar gehen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du sagst es. Urlaub. Gegen Urlauber, die in ihrer Landessprache sprechen, sagt euch keiner was. Wer aber dauerhaft hier bleiben will, soll unsere Sprache sprechen oder abhauen. So einfach.
> 
> Es fängt ja schon damit an, dass in allen möglichen Ämtern der Scheiß übersetzt wird. Ganz einfach, wer kein Deutsch kann und deshalb den Antrag nicht ausfüllen kann, hat Pech gehabt.
> 
> ...


Vielleicht ist Deutsch eine unnötig schwere Sprache, dazu verliert sie international immer mehr an Bedeutung. 
Und woher willst du wissen dass diese Leute nicht ausreichend Deutsch können? 
Ein Freund von mir studiert Germanistik und redet zuhause vorwiegend Kroatisch, er redet auch mit kroatischen Freunden kroatisch in der Öffentlichkeit, auch wenn diese vielleicht Deutsch können. 
Und du kannst niemandem verbieten eine Sprache zu sprechen. Und wenn die mit Megafon Klingonisch reden dann kannst du sie höchstens wegen Lärmbelästigung anzeigen und nicht wegen "wir sind in Deutschland, da wird Deutsch gesprochen!"



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zuhause soll doch jeder reden, was er will. Aber im öffentlichen Raum sollte man schon Deutsch erwarten können. Und das sieht man in Hamburg oft genug nicht. Und das sind nicht alles Urlauber.
> 
> Und gerade Menschen die hier in der zweiten oder dritten Generation leben, sollten (eigentlich) gutes Deutsch sprechen können. Ist aber bei manchen oft nicht der Fall.
> Vermutlich zu erfolgreich und nicht links genug.


Du fragst also diese Leute nach ihren Sprachzertifikaten? Interessant. 
Ich würde Deutsch auch nicht sprechen wollen, wäre es nicht meine Muttersprache sofern ich es gut genug kann, um im Alltag keine Probleme zu haben. 

Solange man gut genug Deutsch kann damit es im Alltag nicht behindert, soll sich jeder verständigen wie er will.  Außer dort wo sprachliche Hardliner unterwegs sind, da wird nur Deutsch gesprochen. Am besten sollte man jedem Urlauber eine Plakette mit "Urlauber" geben damit man gut unterscheiden kann wer jetzt kein Deutsch können muss und nicht integriert ist


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das gilt dann aber auch für die Bayern. Die sprechen untereinander auch mal in ihrem Dialekt.



Ja, ich sagte ja, dass ich sie nicht verstehe.
Aber das stört mich doch nicht weiter.
Bayern ist ein sehr schönes Land. 
Nicht ohne Grund Urlaubsland Nr. 1 in Deutschland, wenn ich nicht irre.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil du daran merkst, dass diese Leute nie hier angekommen sind. Wer hier 20, 30, 40 Jahre lebt und nicht oder nicht gut Deutsch spricht, der hat grundlegend etwas falsch gemacht. Und da der Staat das nicht konsequent einfordert, ist es halt kein Wunder.
> 
> Man müsste nach einem Jahr verpflichtende Deutschtests machen. Wer durchfällt, ab in den Flieger.



Wieso nie angekommen sind?
Steffi Graf lebt seit Jahren in den USA. Sie spricht aber deutsch mit ihren Kindern.
Du willst also nicht, dass sie ihren Kindern ihre Muttersprache bei bringt?
Du willst also, dass die ganzen Übersiedler aus Russland russisch aufgeben und nur noch Deutsch sprechen?
Was ist mit den Friesen, die friesisch sprechen?
Mein Onkel spricht perfekt Platt -- ich verstehe kein Wort. Er muss das also aufgeben?

Meine Fresse -- ist ja nicht zum Aushalten.
Dann musst du aber auch dafür sorgen, dass sämtlich angelsächsische Spracheinflüsse abgeschafft werden. Weg mit Chinesischen Schriftzeichen als Tatoo.
Weg mit allem, was nicht Deutsch ist. Deutschland den Deutsch. Sieg he.. öhm...


----------



## Leob12 (28. September 2017)

Hör auf mit angelsächsischen Einflüssen, da drehen manche Puristen durch xD


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Solange man gut genug Deutsch kann damit es im Alltag nicht behindert, soll sich jeder verständigen wie er will.



Damit fängt es ja an. Hamburg, fast keine deutschen Taxifahrer. Am Hauptbahnhof jemanden zu finden, der dich im ersten Anlauf versteht wird schwierig.

Ich war mal bei einem Orthopäden, der konnte kaum einen vollständigen Satz rausbringen. Wieso darf so jemand hier arbeiten, wenn er sich mit seinen Patienten nicht vernünftig unterhalten kann?



Threshold schrieb:


> ...



Lesen will gelernt sein. Was wer zuhause spricht, ist mir doch egal. Aber im öffentlichen Raum, insbesonderen im Zusammenhang mit der Arbeit, sollte Deutsch schon Standard sein. Und zwar verständliches. Wozu wandert man sonst in ein anderes Land, wenn man nichtmal den Anstand hat, dort die Sprache zu sprechen?


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Hör auf mit angelsächsischen Einflüssen, da drehen manche Puristen durch xD



Pardon.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> wenn man nichtmal den Anstand hat, dort die Sprache zu sprechen?



Was hat Sprache lernen mit Anstand zu tun? Schon mal da dran gedacht, dass es eventuell Menschen aus Ländern, dessen Sprachfamilien nicht im geringsten dem Deutschen ähneln, sehr schwer fällt Deutsch zu lernen? Ich wette mit Dir da drauf dass Du in einem arabischen Land nicht mal einen Taxischein schaffen könntest


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du sagst es. Urlaub. Gegen Urlauber, die in ihrer Landessprache sprechen, sagt euch keiner was. Wer aber dauerhaft hier bleiben will, soll unsere Sprache sprechen oder abhauen. So einfach.




Und dann muss ich die Sprache immer sprechen? Wieso? Weil der Herr sonst private Gespräche nicht mithören kann?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und so fördert man dann Parallelgesellschaften.



Klar, weil sie nicht in jeder Situation Deutsch sprechen. Die Ruhrpolen hier sprechen untereinander auch meistens polnisch. Und? So lange du das nicht weißt, merkst nicht mal, dass es Polen sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. September 2017)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Was hat Sprache lernen mit Anstand zu tun? Schon mal da dran gedacht, dass es eventuell Menschen aus Ländern, dessen Sprachfamilien nicht im geringsten dem Deutschen ähneln, sehr schwer fällt Deutsch zu lernen? Ich wette mit Dir da drauf dass Du in einem arabischen Land nicht mal einen Taxischein schaffen könntest



Richtig. Nur ich fahre auch nicht in einem arabischen Land Taxi und spreche dort die Landessprache schlecht. 

Aber scheinbar ist es schon zu viel verlangt, in Deutschland einen Taxifahrer zu erwarten, der Deutsch spricht. Und zwar vernünftig.

PS: Der Thread zeigt mal wieder auf wunderbare Weise, wie Ghettos, No-Go-Areas und Parallelgesellschaften entstehen konnte. Scheinbar ist es Leute, die länger hier bleiben, nicht zuzumuten, unsere Sprache zu lernen.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber scheinbar ist es schon zu viel verlangt, in Deutschland einen Taxifahrer zu erwarten, der Deutsch spricht. Und zwar vernünftig.



Die Taxifahrer, die ich so kenne, sprechen alle Deutsch.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Damit fängt es ja an. Hamburg, fast keine deutschen Taxifahrer. Am Hauptbahnhof jemanden zu finden, der dich im ersten Anlauf versteht wird schwierig.
> 
> Ich war mal bei einem Orthopäden, der konnte kaum einen vollständigen Satz rausbringen. Wieso darf so jemand hier arbeiten, wenn er sich mit seinen Patienten nicht vernünftig unterhalten kann?
> 
> ...




Moment mal, einfach so die Richtlinien erweitern geht nicht. Auf der Arbeit sollte das klar sein. Aber in der Öffentlichkeit kann es dir egal sein, es geht dich sogar nichts an.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Moment mal, einfach so die Richtlinien erweitern geht nicht. Auf der Arbeit sollte das klar sein. Aber in der Öffentlichkeit kann es dir egal sein, es geht dich sogar nichts an.



Es ist doch ein Kreislauf. Die Leuten sprechen kaum Deutsch, daher ist ihr Deutsch schlecht. Sie müssen es auf vielen Ämtern nicht, ergo kein Anreiz. Weil sie kein Deutsch können (bzw. schlecht) und auch keinen Anreiz haben, es zu lernen, reden sie nur in ihrer Muttersprache. Mit wem? Anderen Muttersprachlern. Ergebnis? Parallelgesellschaft.

Wie kann man das zumindest eindämmen? Verpflichtende Deutschtests. Und zwar gleich zum Anfang, nicht wenn die Leute schon 10-20 Jahre hier sind.


----------



## Two-Face (28. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin gerne mal in Bayern in Urlaub, nur verstehe ich sie halt nie.


Dann geh' mal nach Berlin oder Sachsen.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

Komisch. Die Ausländer, die bei mir in der Firma arbeiten, können sich alle problemlos verständigen.
Ich habe immer das Gefühl, dass du eine Minderheit grundsätzlich für alle siehst und daher müssen alle so sein.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dann geh' mal nach Berlin oder Sachsen.



Der Cousin meines Vaters lebt in Leipzig. Da war ich schon mal.
Er hat einen leichten Akzent, ist aber gut zu verstehen.
Und in Berlin war ich auch schon mal.
Aber Schwaben.


----------



## Leob12 (28. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Damit fängt es ja an. Hamburg, fast keine deutschen Taxifahrer. Am Hauptbahnhof jemanden zu finden, der dich im ersten Anlauf versteht wird schwierig.
> 
> Ich war mal bei einem Orthopäden, der konnte kaum einen vollständigen Satz rausbringen. Wieso darf so jemand hier arbeiten, wenn er sich mit seinen Patienten nicht vernünftig unterhalten kann?
> 
> ...


Es entscheidet aber immer noch der Arbeitgeber welche sprachlichen Qualifikationen benötigt werden. 
Und für sehr viele Arbeiten braucht man nicht zwangsweise gute Sprachkenntnisse. Habe schon in einigen Betrieben gearbeitet wo sehr viele einfache Arbeiter bis hin zu Maschinenführern recht bescheiden Deutsch gesprochen haben. Trotzdem arbeiten diese Leute dort schon Jahre. 
Was interessiert es mich ob die Arbeiter am Bau alle Deutsch können solange sie ihre Arbeit ordentlich machen? Was interessiert es mich ob ein Koch gut deutsch kann sofern er die Gerichte richtig zubereiten kann? 
Und ich hatte noch nie ein Problem mit Taxifahrern die nicht Deutsch konnten (oder welche Sprache auch immer) egal ob in Griechenland, Istanbul, Berlin, Rom, Wien oder Zagreb. Ich kam immer ans Ziel, zur Not zeige ich es halt am Smartphone. Ach, und als ich früher öfters in diversen Clubs und Bars war habe ich dem Taxifahrer trotz etwas schwerer Zunge auch verklickern können wo meine Wohnung ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Komisch. Die Ausländer, die bei mir in der Firma arbeiten, können sich alle problemlos verständigen.



Bei mir in der Firma auch. Ich habe eine kanadische Kollegin, zwei polnische, eine türkische, eine holländische. Das war jetzt die, die mir auf die schnelle eingefallen sind. Sprechen alle perfekt Deutsch, wie Muttersprachler (klar, kleinen Akzent hört man raus).



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe immer das Gefühl, dass du eine Minderheit grundsätzlich für alle siehst und daher müssen alle so sein.



Natürlich nicht alle. Genauso wenig wie alle Deutschen Lederhosen tragen und Sauerkraut essen, genauso wenig trifft das bei anderen zu. Allerdings gibt es Erscheinungen, die mal mehr und mal weniger auftreten.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Es entscheidet aber immer noch der Arbeitgeber welche sprachlichen Qualifikationen benötigt werden. Und für sehr viele Arbeiten braucht man nicht zwangsweise gute Sprachkenntnisse. Habe schon in einigen Betrieben gearbeitet wo sehr viele einfache Arbeiter bis hin zu Maschinenführern recht bescheiden Deutsch gesprochen haben. Trotzdem arbeiten diese Leute dort schon Jahre.
> Was interessiert es mich ob die Arbeiter am Bau alle Deutsch können solange sie ihre Arbeit ordentlich machen? Was interessiert es mich ob ein Koch gut deutsch kann sofern er die Gerichte richtig zubereiten kann?
> Und ich hatte noch nie ein Problem mit Taxifahrern die nicht Deutsch konnten (oder welche Sprache auch immer) egal ob in Griechenland, Istanbul, Berlin, Rom, Wien oder Zagreb. Ich kam immer ans Ziel, zur Not zeige ich es halt am Smartphone. Ach, und als ich früher öfters in diversen Clubs und Bars war habe ich dem Taxifahrer trotz etwas schwerer Zunge auch verklickern können wo meine Wohnung ist.



Also braucht ein Arzt nur das Fachwissen, muss sich aber nicht mit seinen Patienten unterhalten können? 

Und ich will einem Taxifahrer nicht auf nem Smarthphone zeigen müssen, wo ich hinwill. Es ist doch wohl nicht zu viel verlangt, dass dich in Deutschland ein Taxifahrer versteht (beim ersten Mal, sofern man selbst nicht undeutlich spricht), wenn man Deutsch redet. Warum müssen hier eigentlich Selbstverständlichkeiten noch erörtert werden?


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2017)

Und in einem türkischen, chinesischen, griechischen oder sonst wie Betrieb wird eben in der Landessprache gesprochen.
Auch das ist mir egal. Wenn man dazu kommt, wir man in Deutsch begrüßt und gut.

Schlimm ist eher, wenn Schulabgänger nicht fit in Deutsch in Sprache und Schrift sind und trotzdem einen Bürojob erlernen wollen.
Das kreide ich der miesen Schulbildung an -- und natürlich auch überforderten Eltern, die vielleicht selbst Sprachdefizite haben.
Und das sind nicht immer nur Ahmets oder Mustaffas, sondern auch gerne mal Andreas oder Stefans.


----------



## Leob12 (29. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also braucht ein Arzt nur das Fachwissen, muss sich aber nicht mit seinen Patienten unterhalten können?
> 
> Und ich will einem Taxifahrer nicht auf nem Smarthphone zeigen müssen, wo ich hinwill. Es ist doch wohl nicht zu viel verlangt, dass dich in Deutschland ein Taxifahrer versteht (beim ersten Mal, sofern man selbst nicht undeutlich spricht), wenn man Deutsch redet. Warum müssen hier eigentlich Selbstverständlichkeiten noch erörtert werden?


Wie viele Studenten schaffen das Medizinstudium sowie die erforderlichen Aufnahmekriterien ohne ausreichende Deutschkenntnisse? 
Problem löst sich von selbst...
Wir reden hier von Berufen in denen Deutsch nicht unbedingt von Nöten ist. Und wie gesagt, der Arbeitgeber stellt niemanden für eine Stelle ein, wo man Deutsch können muss, ohne das der Arbeitnehmer ausreichend Deutsch kann. 

Tja, dann musst du dir halt Taxis suchen bei denen die Fahrer perfekt Deutsch sprechen. Mein Gott, dann rede ich halt deutlicher oder wiederhole es, oder zeigs am Smartphone, dauert vielleicht 10 Sekunden. Ich bin da relativ flexibel. 
Ich hab auch in Rom einen Taxifahrer getroffen der nicht wirklich italienisch konnte, wie schon gesagt, Smartphone gezückt und er wusste wohin. 
Die Zeit und Energie habe ich nicht um mich über sowas ernsthaft aufzuregen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und in einem türkischen, chinesischen, griechischen oder sonst wie Betrieb wird eben in der Landessprache gesprochen.
> Auch das ist mir egal. Wenn man dazu kommt, wir man in Deutsch begrüßt und gut.
> 
> Schlimm ist eher, wenn Schulabgänger nicht fit in Deutsch in Sprache und Schrift sind und trotzdem einen Bürojob erlernen wollen.
> ...


Frag mal Leute in Personalleasing-Firmen, da kommen großteils Leute die nicht wirklich rechnen oder schreiben können. Dann kommen für die Person eben Jobs wie Mülltrenner, Jobs in der Produktion, Reinigungskraft oder von mir aus Gärtner/Hausmeister in Frage. 
Ich hab auch schon Jobs gemacht in denen es völlig egal war ob ich die Sprache kannte, da war halt Hausverstand, Kraft, Schnelligkeit und die Fähigkeit nicht auf die Uhr zu sehen nötig^^


----------



## Leob12 (29. September 2017)

sorry Doppelpost


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (29. September 2017)

Die Deutschen sind nunmal das einzige Volk auf der Welt, welches sich so dumm auf der Nase rumtanzen lässt.

Würde ja zu gerne mal wissen was passiert, wenn ich meinen Pass wegschmeiße, einfach illegal in die Türkei, Marokko, Pakistan etc. einreise, dann dort auf dem Amt aufkreuze und sofort Geld will. Anträge etc. sollen natürlich die ausfüllen (ich kann ja die Sprache nicht). Und wenn ich dann noch einen negativen Bescheid bekomme klage ich auf deren Kosten. Und wenn einer was dagegen sagt beschimpfe ich sie natürlich alle als Rassisten.

Wer nichtmal die Deutsche Schrift lesen kann, dem gehört auch kein Geld aus unseren Sozialsystemen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie viele Studenten schaffen das Medizinstudium sowie die erforderlichen Aufnahmekriterien ohne ausreichende Deutschkenntnisse?
> Problem löst sich von selbst...
> *Wir reden hier von Berufen in denen Deutsch nicht unbedingt von Nöten ist.*



Also müssen Ärzte kein Deutsch sprechen? Wozu auch mit dem eigenen Patienten reden können...



Leob12 schrieb:


> Tja, dann musst du dir halt Taxis suchen bei denen die Fahrer perfekt Deutsch sprechen.
> Mein Gott, dann rede ich halt deutlicher oder wiederhole es, oder zeigs am Smartphone, dauert vielleicht 10 Sekunden. Ich bin da relativ flexibel.
> Ich hab auch in Rom einen Taxifahrer getroffen der nicht wirklich italienisch konnte, wie schon gesagt, Smartphone gezückt und er wusste wohin.
> Die Zeit und Energie habe ich nicht um mich über sowas ernsthaft aufzuregen.



Nochmal, ist es zu viel verlangt, dass ein Dienstleister in Deutschland die Landessprache spricht? Ich will mich (sofern ich nicht undeutlich war) weder wiederholen, noch mein Handy zücken. Ich erwarte (schließlich zahle ich Geld dafür), dass mich der Taxifahrer im ersten Anlauf versteht.



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Die Deutschen sind nunmal das einzige Volk auf der Welt, welches sich so dumm auf der Nase rumtanzen lässt.
> 
> Würde ja zu gerne mal wissen was passiert, wenn ich meinen Pass wegschmeiße, einfach illegal in die Türkei, Marokko, Pakistan etc. einreise, dann dort auf dem Amt aufkreuze und sofort Geld will. Anträge etc. sollen natürlich die ausfüllen (ich kann ja die Sprache nicht). Und wenn ich dann noch einen negativen Bescheid bekomme klage ich auf deren Kosten. Und wenn einer was dagegen sagt beschimpfe ich sie natürlich alle als Rassisten.



Und sie sollen gefälligst alle meine kulturen Gepflogenheiten übernehmen. Sonst mangelt es ihnen an "Willkommenskultur".


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (29. September 2017)

Wenn ich irgendwo hin gehe, habe ich mich den dortigen Gegebenheiten und Kultur anzupassen, und nicht umgekehrt. Insbesondere wenn man von denen noch was will (Geld, Wohnung)

Frau mit Nikab: Belgien lasst verschleierte Danin nicht einreisen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

In Deutschland wären wohl die Sicherheitsmitarbeiter aufgefordert worden, sich auch so einen Kartoffelsack über den Kopf zu ziehen, aus Respekt und Demut.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und sie sollen gefälligst alle meine kulturen Gepflogenheiten übernehmen. Sonst mangelt es ihnen an "Willkommenskultur".




Also in Lederhosen da sitzen, ne Bockwurst essen und dabei Bier trinken?


----------



## Leob12 (29. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also müssen Ärzte kein Deutsch sprechen? Wozu auch mit dem eigenen Patienten reden können...


Öhm, lies meine Posts bitte ganz durch, danke. Du hast den Teil doch sogar zitiert, also beantworte mir die Frage bitte, dann löst sich das Missverständnis auf. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nochmal, ist es zu viel verlangt, dass ein Dienstleister in Deutschland die Landessprache spricht? Ich will mich (sofern ich nicht undeutlich war) weder wiederholen, noch mein Handy zücken. Ich erwarte (schließlich zahle ich Geld dafür), dass mich der Taxifahrer im ersten Anlauf versteht.


Tja dann musst du wieder aussteigen und dir einen Dienstleister suchen bei dem die Taxifahrer Deutsch sprechen, ist dein gutes Recht. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und sie sollen gefälligst alle meine kulturen Gepflogenheiten übernehmen. Sonst mangelt es ihnen an "Willkommenskultur".


Die da wären?



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwo hin gehe, habe ich mich den dortigen Gegebenheiten und Kultur anzupassen, und nicht umgekehrt. Insbesondere wenn man von denen noch was will (Geld, Wohnung)
> 
> Frau mit Nikab: Belgien lasst verschleierte Danin nicht einreisen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> In Deutschland wären wohl die Sicherheitsmitarbeiter aufgefordert worden, sich auch so einen Kartoffelsack über den Kopf zu ziehen, aus Respekt und Demut.


Was ist denn eigentlich aus der Klassenliste dieser Schule geworden? Schimpfen die Leute immer noch wie Rohrspatzen? 
Angenommen du ziehst in die Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika/Frankreich/Spanien, vergisst du dann alles was dich als Deutscher ausmacht? Lässt du deine Traditionen und deine Identität zurück?  Verzichtest du dort darauf die Liegestühle mit Handtüchern zu reservieren? 
Dass man sich an die vorherrschenden Gesetze zu halten hat ist ohnehin klar, und wer das nicht macht der darf auch wieder gegangen werden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwo hin gehe, habe ich mich den dortigen Gegebenheiten und Kultur anzupassen, und nicht umgekehrt. Insbesondere wenn man von denen noch was will (Geld, Wohnung)





Migranten sind dem nach alle Sozialschmarotzer und nicht gewollt sich zu integrieren?


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (29. September 2017)

Die Interpretation überlasse ich dir.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2017)

Das ist doch der Tenor von Dir und Kaaruzo, zwei Musterbeispiele für Afd-Wähler. Jeder Kommentar von euch schreit doch nach Deutschland den Deutschen bla blubb. Dabei solltet ihr euch da dran gewöhnen das die "neuen Deutschen" jetzt Hassan, Muhammed, Fatima und Aisha heißen und Muslime sind und Kopftuch tragen und vielleicht in paar Jahren auch das Amt des Bundeskanzleramts tragen werden...Aber ist nicht weiter schlimm, denn einen Hoffnungsstern am Himmel gibt es da ja vielleicht noch...eventuell wird die Technik bald schon so weit sein, dass man die "alten Deutschen" alle per Zeitreisemaschine ins Jahr 1945 schicken kann, wo die Gesinnung der Deutschen noch rrrrechtens war....


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist doch ein Kreislauf. Die Leuten sprechen kaum Deutsch, daher ist ihr Deutsch schlecht. Sie müssen es auf vielen Ämtern nicht, ergo kein Anreiz. Weil sie kein Deutsch können (bzw. schlecht) und auch keinen Anreiz haben, es zu lernen, reden sie nur in ihrer Muttersprache. Mit wem? Anderen Muttersprachlern. Ergebnis? Parallelgesellschaft.
> 
> Wie kann man das zumindest eindämmen? Verpflichtende Deutschtests. Und zwar gleich zum Anfang, nicht wenn die Leute schon 10-20 Jahre hier sind.




Es ging aber um das sprechen in der Öffentlichkeit. Das die Leute die Sprache können sollten, sollte klar sein.  Ich würde übrigens auch für Sprachkurse, aber wie die Leute sich öffentlich unterhalten geht mich halt nichts an und sagt nichts aus, wie sie Deutsch sprechen.



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Die Deutschen sind nunmal das einzige Volk auf der Welt, welches sich so dumm auf der Nase rumtanzen lässt.
> 
> Würde ja zu gerne mal wissen was passiert, wenn ich meinen Pass wegschmeiße, einfach illegal in die Türkei, Marokko, Pakistan etc. einreise, dann dort auf dem Amt aufkreuze und sofort Geld will. Anträge etc. sollen natürlich die ausfüllen (ich kann ja die Sprache nicht). Und wenn ich dann noch einen negativen Bescheid bekomme klage ich auf deren Kosten. Und wenn einer was dagegen sagt beschimpfe ich sie natürlich alle als Rassisten.
> 
> Wer nichtmal die Deutsche Schrift lesen kann, dem gehört auch kein Geld aus unseren Sozialsystemen.



Das sagen die Amerikaner garantiert auch über die Spanier. Und Pass wegwerfen hilft nur, wenn du angeblich auf der Flucht bist. Blöd nur, wenn die Kriegsgründe nicht mehr bestehen, oder du aus dem falschen Land kommst.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und sie sollen gefälligst alle meine kulturen Gepflogenheiten übernehmen. Sonst mangelt es ihnen an "Willkommenskultur".




Was für ein Unsinn.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Tenor von Dir und Kaaruzo, zwei Musterbeispiele für Afd-Wähler. Jeder Kommentar von euch schreit doch nach Deutschland den Deutschen bla blubb. Dabei solltet ihr euch da dran gewöhnen das die "neuen Deutschen" jetzt Hassan, Muhammed, Fatima und Aisha heißen und Muslime sind und Kopftuch tragen und vielleicht in paar Jahren auch das Amt des Bundeskanzleramts tragen werden...Aber ist nicht weiter schlimm, denn einen Hoffnungsstern am Himmel gibt es da ja vielleicht noch...eventuell wird die Technik bald schon so weit sein, dass man die "alten Deutschen" alle per Zeitreisemaschine ins Jahr 1945 schicken kann, wo die Gesinnung der Deutschen noch rrrrechtens war....




Und ich wette die werden sich dann auch in 30 Jahren über die Ausländer beschweren (dann natürlich in Deutsch mit Dialekt).


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (29. September 2017)

@ Ja---sin

Falsch, ich habe nicht AfD gewählt. Und willst du ernsthaft bestreiten, dass die allermeisten Asylbewerber hier nunmal auf Sozialkosten leben? Das sind nunmal die Fakten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und ich wette die werden sich dann auch in 30 Jahren über die Ausländer beschweren (dann natürlich in Deutsch mit Dialekt).



Die perfekten Deutschen halt, Meckern auf Champions League-Niveau


----------



## Nightslaver (29. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und ich wette die werden sich dann auch in 30 Jahren über die Ausländer beschweren (dann natürlich in Deutsch mit Dialekt).



Nö, in 30 Jahren "erschießen" sie die verbliebenen Deutschen und nervige "Ausländer" einfach wie die Türken die Armenier. Wozu Zeit mit Minderheiten und Migranten verschwenden statt das Problem einfach direkt zu lösen. 

*großes Sarkasmusschild schwing* (bevor noch jemand anfängt deswegen rumzuweinen)


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (29. September 2017)

Heute ist ein schöner Tag


----------



## Nightslaver (29. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Geh mal an die frische Luft. Was hier für Spinner unterwegs sind, ist ja der Wahnsinn.
> 
> Beitrag gemeldet.



Gratulation Beitrag nicht verstanden, aber pluster mal ruhig die Nüstern auf.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (29. September 2017)

Ok, kann sein. Ich hab das so verstanden, dass die verbliebenden Deutschen die nervigen Ausländer erschießen wollen.  Sorry. Aber der Satz ist komisch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> @ Ja---sin
> 
> Falsch, ich habe nicht AfD gewählt. Und willst du ernsthaft bestreiten, dass die allermeisten Asylbewerber hier nunmal auf Sozialkosten leben? Das sind nunmal die Fakten.




Ja sind es, aber meinst du nicht, dass diese Menschen versuchen eine Arbeit zu bekommen. Soziologen sprechen schon lange über institutionellen Rassismus und Alltagsrassismus in Deutschland. Du kannst auch Deutscher mit Migrationshintergrund in 3. und 4. Generation sein, dein "fremdes" Aussehen und Namen ist, von Studien erwiesen, ein Disqualifizierungsmerkmal am Arbeitsmarkt und bei der Wohnungssuche, was meinst du wie hoch deine Chancen als Asylbewerber dann sein können?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (29. September 2017)

@Karuuzo:

Du hast einen entscheidenden Teil nicht verstanden: Niemand hier ist dafür, dass die Leute kein Deutsch können müssen - das gehört zur Integration dazu und das ist auch jedem bewusst. Integration ohne Kommunikation ist schwierig.

Threshold beschreibt das doch oben schon ganz gut: Wenn man selbst Russe ist und gerade mit seinem Bruder (auch Russe) einen Kumpel (ebenfalls Russe) trifft, dann ist es doch völlig normal, dass die drei russisch sprechen. Kommt jetzt Kumpel 2 (Deutscher, kein Russe) dazu, wird auf deutsch weitergesprochen.

Geht der Russe zum Arzt, wird er Deutsch sprechen. Wenn er auf der Arbeit Leute in Taxen kutschieren darf, wird er ebenfalls deutsch sprechen.

Du willst ihm jetzt aber verbieten, dass er sich mit seinen russischen Kumpels auf russisch unterhalten darf, sondern gefälligst deutsch zu sprechen hat. Das ist mit einem modernen Rechtsstaat nicht vereinbar und führt, konsequent auch in weiteren Bereichen durchgeführt, zu mDeutschland, was so in den 30er Jahren vorherrschte.

Das darfst du natürlich toll finden, aber wundere dich nicht, wenn nicht allzu viele Menschen deiner Meinung sind. Obendrein solltest du darauf verzichten, dich hier wie ein Idiot aufzuführen, der die einfachsten Posts nicht versteht, denn das ist echt einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. September 2017)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Tenor von Dir und Kaaruzo, zwei Musterbeispiele für Afd-Wähler.



Funfact am Rande, ich habe die AfD nicht gewählt. 



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Jeder Kommentar von euch schreit doch nach Deutschland den Deutschen bla blubb.



Deutschland den Eskimos!



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Dabei solltet ihr euch da dran gewöhnen das die "neuen Deutschen" jetzt Hassan, Muhammed, Fatima und Aisha heißen und Muslime sind und Kopftuch tragen und vielleicht in paar Jahren auch das Amt des Bundeskanzleramts tragen werden...



Wird auf jeden Fall noch lustig werden, wenn die ganzen links und grün eingestellten Leute dann sehen werden, was dann Sache ist. 



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Aber ist nicht weiter schlimm, denn einen Hoffnungsstern am Himmel gibt es da ja vielleicht noch...eventuell wird die Technik bald schon so weit sein, dass man die "alten Deutschen" alle per Zeitreisemaschine ins Jahr 1945 schicken kann, wo die Gesinnung der Deutschen noch rrrrechtens war....



Ohne Nazikeule ist es aber auch langweilig, oder?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wenn er auf der Arbeit Leute in Taxen kutschieren darf, wird er ebenfalls deutsch sprechen.



Und las Hamburger erlebe ich halt oft genug, dass das nicht der Fall ist. Zumindest wird da nicht so Deutsch gesprochen, dass man es verständlich nennen könnte.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Du willst ihm jetzt aber verbieten, dass er sich mit seinen russischen Kumpels auf russisch unterhalten darf, sondern gefälligst deutsch zu sprechen hat.



Wo auch immer ich von Verboten sprach...


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. September 2017)

Was soll dann Sache sein?


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Was soll dann Sache sein?



Alltagsroutine: Der normale Wahnsinn des Islam 



> Schon möglich, dass der Islamismus die hässliche Fratze des Islam ist. Das Problem aber ist und bleibt das wahre Gesicht hinter der Maske.



Terrorismus: Islamisten radikalisieren sich immer ofter in Brussel und Paris



> Laut WZB-Umfrage halten 45 Prozent der Muslime in Deutschland „religiöse Vorschriften für wichtiger als staatliche Rechtsnormen“. In Frankreich, Belgien, Österreich und den Niederlanden tun dies sogar 70 Prozent und mehr.





> "Ein Drittel bis zur Hälfte der Muslime in Westeuropa stimmen mit der Ideologie und den Zielen der Gewalttäter überein.“



Das sind doch mal "rosige" Aussichten für die Zukunft.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wird auf jeden Fall noch lustig werden, wenn die ganzen links und grün eingestellten Leute dann sehen werden, was dann Sache ist.




Natürlich, da es ja die ganzen rechts und braun eingestellten Leute besser wissen. Wollen ja Deutschlands Bürger nur vor der jüdi..ähm muslimischen Machtübernahme retten...


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. September 2017)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Natürlich, da es ja die ganzen rechts und braun eingestellten Leute besser wissen. Wollen ja Deutschlands Bürger nur vor der jüdi..ähm muslimischen Machtübernahme retten...



Josef Schuster warnt vor Tragen der Kippa 

Du kannst ja auch mal den Selbstversuch wagen und mit einer Kippa durch eine beliebge deutsche Großstadt gehen, insbesondere durch die Stadteile mit hohem Migrantenanteil, und uns dann davon berichten, ok?

Mit der Israel-Fahne auf die Fanmeile: Bespuckt, bedroht und beschimpft

Oder du nimmst die Fahne Israels (der einzigen Demokratie im Nahen Osten) und gehst durch Berlin:



> Man könnte jetzt noch etwas bleiben. Wäre da nicht die Gruppe junger Männer, die herüber starren. Rund 15 sind es, sie sprechen *arabisch* untereinander. Dann kommen sie und bauen sich im Halbkreis auf. Ein durchtrainierter Mann mit stechend blauen Augen scheint der Anführer zu sein. Er spricht sehr aggressiv. „Was wollt ihr hier, ihr Hurensöhne?“, fragt er. Man solle bloß schnell verschwinden. Ein anderer beginnt zu rempeln, setzt einen harten Stoß in den Rücken.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2017)

Na klar, Judenfeindlichkeit ist ein ausschließliches Problem von Muslimen. Juden mit Kippa sind ansonsten herzlich Willkommen, insbesondere bei NPD-Stammtischen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. September 2017)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Na klar, Judenfeindlichkeit ist ein ausschließliches Problem von Muslimen.



Das Wort ausschließlich finde ich wo in meinem Beitrag?



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Juden mit Kippa sind ansonsten herzlich Willkommen, insbesondere bei NPD-Stammtischen...



Die NPD hat was gegen Juden, viele Muslime haben was gegen Juden. Damals, wie heute, Brüder im Geiste.

Relations between Nazi Germany and the Arab world

Genau deshalb ist der Kampf gegen diese Ideologien auch das Gebot der Stunde. Wehret den Anfängen. Aber wenn man es dann wirklich macht, ist es auch nicht richtig. Verstehe ich nicht. Wie kann man (gerade als Deutscher) diese Ideologie eigentlich ständig in Schutz nehmen?

Eine Ideologie, die in jedem Land, in dem diese Ideologie das sagen hat, mit Gewalt herrscht? Kannst du mir das erklären?


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. September 2017)

Einzige Demokratie stimmt nicht. Der Libanon ist auch eine Demokratie. Und in allen Ländern stimmt auch nicht. Auch wenn in vielen Ländern die Fanatiker immer zunehmen


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die NPD hat was gegen Juden, viele Muslime haben was gegen Juden. Damals, wie heute, Brüder im Geiste.



Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen, die Nazis hassen Juden weil in ihrer Vorstellung die Arier die Übermenschen und die Juden nur Untermenschen waren. 
Die Muslime, und da drunter insbesondere Araber, haben eine Abneigung gegenüber Juden weil sie Palästina besetzt und ihren Staat Israel mit viel Blutvergießen gegründet haben.
Das eine ist eine kranke und unmenschliche Ideologie, das andere ist politisch begründet und nennt sich auch Rebellion gegen eine Besatzungsmacht. Während auf die Juden in Europa schon im Mittelalter Pogrome geführt wurden, haben die Muslime die Juden in Andalusien und später im osmanischen Reich aufgenommen.

Turkische Juden – Wikipedia




			
				Kaaruzo schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Ideologie, die in jedem Land, in dem diese Ideologie das sagen hat, mit Gewalt herrscht? Kannst du mir das erklären?




Dann erklär mir mal in welchen Ländern diese "Ideologie" herrscht?


Zu viel Geschwafel hier über Sachen worüber man keine Ahnung hat, weil man a) sich nur von Blättern informiert die total subjektiv sind und b) sich anscheinend nie mit der Materie aus einer historisch-wissenschaftlichen Perspektive auseinandergesetzt hat.

@Kaaruzo, ich finde es zutiefst abartig, dass du Muslime und Nazis gleich setzt und vor Muslimen warnst, sowas ist Volksverhetzung!


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. September 2017)

Nein, das ganze hat auch einen religiösen Hintergrund. Außerdem wurden Teile des modernen Antisemitismus aus dem Westen importiert. Aber ja, die Neugründung Israels spielt auch eine Rolle.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (29. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und las Hamburger erlebe ich halt oft genug, dass das nicht der Fall ist. Zumindest wird da nicht so Deutsch gesprochen, dass man es verständlich nennen könnte.



Das zu kritisieren, ist ja auch okay.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo auch immer ich von Verboten sprach...



Stimmt, du willst das Gegenteil vorschreiben. Ist natürlich etwas völlig anderes 

Außerdem versuchst du schon wieder, Islam und dessen Fundamentalismus gleichzusetzen. Sorry, aber den Quatsch bringst du jetzt hier nicht zum ersten Mal. Nicht jeder Muslim ist Terrorist.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (29. September 2017)

Hier ein treffender Kommentar den heute jemand auf einem Portal geschrieben hat, und dafür auch 200 Likes bekommen hat:

"Solange es keine Differenzierung gibt und jeder illegaler Wirtschaftsflüchtling pauschal „Flüchtling“ genannt wird,selbst ohne Papiere rundherum versorgt wird, werden diese überwiegenden Männer immer mehr werden.Wenn ein Deutscher Bürger Hartz IV will und auch nur ein Dokument fehlt bekommt er nix! Dann nochmal an die Medien: Wieso werden Menschen diee illegal nach Deutschland einreisen fälschlicherweise Flüchtling genannt? Die Flucht hört im 1. sicheren Land auf und soweit ich weiss liegen unsere Grenzen nicht direkt an Syrien,Afghanistan, Nordafrika etc. zudem bestehen diese nicht überwiegend aus jungen kräftigen Männern aus dem Islamischen Kulturkreis mit neusten Klamotten und Smartphones!Eben ist es eine Unverschämtheit, dass nicht mal über die 55 Milliarden Euro berichtet wird,was dieser Irrsinn kostet!"


----------



## efdev (29. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> neusten Klamotten und Smartphones!



Das meiste ist ja nicht unbedingt falsch auch wenn ich es traurig finde das Geld immer im Vordergrund steht aber an dem Punkt verstehe ich das ehrlich gesagt nicht, glauben diese Leute die sich darüber aufregen das die Flüchtlinge alle aus Höhlen kommen?


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Hier ein treffender Kommentar den heute jemand auf einem Portal geschrieben hat, und dafür auch 200 Likes bekommen hat:
> 
> "Solange es keine Differenzierung gibt und jeder illegaler Wirtschaftsflüchtling pauschal „Flüchtling“ genannt wird,selbst ohne Papiere rundherum versorgt wird, werden diese überwiegenden Männer immer mehr werden.Wenn ein Deutscher Bürger Hartz IV will und auch nur ein Dokument fehlt bekommt er nix! Dann nochmal an die Medien: Wieso werden Menschen diee illegal nach Deutschland einreisen fälschlicherweise Flüchtling genannt? Die Flucht hört im 1. sicheren Land auf und soweit ich weiss liegen unsere Grenzen nicht direkt an Syrien,Afghanistan, Nordafrika etc. zudem bestehen diese nicht überwiegend aus jungen kräftigen Männern aus dem Islamischen Kulturkreis mit neusten Klamotten und Smartphones!Eben ist es eine Unverschämtheit, dass nicht mal über die 55 Milliarden Euro berichtet wird,was dieser Irrsinn kostet!"



Öhm, wenn der Flüchtling was nicht angibt oder falsch ausfüllt, kriegt er ebenfalls nichts und muss das Land vermutlich wieder verlassen.
Es ist wie immer typisch. Da werden die aufgehetzt, die wenig haben, um gegen die vorzugehen, die gar nichts haben. 
Und wenn andere Staaten, die die Flüchtlingswelle nicht mehr beherrschen können, die Leute zu uns durchlassen, müssen wir uns logischer Weise damit beschäftigen, denn wenn sie einfach so durchgelassen werden, stimmt etwas mit dem System nicht. Ist doch offensichtlich.
Und wenn ich weiterhin schaue, was die Bankenrettung an Geldern verschlungen hat, sind die Kosten für die Flüchtlinge geradezu Peanuts.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. September 2017)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Die Muslime, und da drunter insbesondere Araber, haben eine Abneigung gegenüber Juden weil sie Palästina besetzt und ihren Staat Israel mit viel Blutvergießen gegründet haben. Das eine ist eine kranke und unmenschliche Ideologie, das andere ist politisch begründet und nennt sich auch Rebellion gegen eine Besatzungsmacht.



Israel wurde nicht mit Blutvergießen gegründet, sondern ganz friedlich durch die Proklamation David Ben-Gurions. Es waren die Araber die das Blutvergießen begannen


Und "Rebellion gegen eine Besatzungsmacht" klingt soll, als würde wir hier von Freiheitskämpfer sprechen. Die Hamas sind vor allem eins, Terroristen. 



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal in welchen Ländern diese "Ideologie" herrscht?



Karte von Islamische Staaten (57 Lander) - Karte auf Welt-Atlas.de - Atlas der Welt



Ja---sin schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo, ich finde es zutiefst abartig, dass du Muslime und Nazis gleich setzt und vor Muslimen warnst, sowas ist Volksverhetzung!



Lesen will gelernt sein. Ich vergleiche Ideologie und warne vor Ideologien. 

Und zutiefst abartig finde ich es, wenn man eine gewalttätige Ideologie in den Schutz nimmt, so wie du es tust. Hast du nicht auch in der Schule gelernt "wehrte den Anfängen"? Warum also nimmst du eine gewalttätige, undemokratische Ideologie in den Schutz?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Außerdem versuchst du schon wieder, Islam und dessen Fundamentalismus gleichzusetzen. Sorry, aber den Quatsch bringst du jetzt hier nicht zum ersten Mal. Nicht jeder Muslim ist Terrorist.



Natürlich ist nicht jeder Muslim ein Terrorist. Genauso wenig wie jeder Nationalsozialist ein Verbrecher war. Und nicht jeder Kommunist war ein Verbrecher. Aber der Nationalsozialismus als auch der Kommunismus, sind verbrecherische, gewalttätige Ideologien.

Warum fällt es so schwer zwischen Anhänger und Ideologie zu unterscheiden?


----------



## Nightslaver (29. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Öhm, wenn der Flüchtling was nicht angibt oder falsch ausfüllt, kriegt er ebenfalls nichts und muss das Land vermutlich wieder verlassen.



Wird in den Medien aber anders kommuniziert:



> Viele Migranten, die  sich in Europa als Syrer ausgeben, kommen tatsächlich aus einem anderen  Herkunftsland. Das geht aus einer vertraulichen Analyse der europäischen  Grenzschutzagentur Frontex hervor, die der „Welt“ vorliegt. Demnach  hat die Behörde im Jahr 2015 die Angaben von 173.042 Migranten  überprüft, die sich bei ihrer Ankunft in Griechenland als syrische  Staatsbürger ausgaben. Insgesamt 14,2 Prozent davon erwiesen sich als  falsch. Bei 8,6 Prozent handelte es sich vermutlich um Iraker, bei 2,5  Prozent um Palästinenser und bei einem Prozent um Marokkaner. Die  restlichen 2,1 Prozent entfallen auf andere Nationalitäten. Fast 40  Prozent aller über Griechenland eingereisten Marokkaner gaben sich laut  dem Bericht fälschlicherweise als Syrer aus.
> Nach Angaben von Frontex hat sich dieser Trend auch 2016 fortgesetz.
> 
> ...
> ...



Zudem:



> Bei über 2000 Asylsuchenden erkannte das Bundesamt für Migration im ersten Halbjahr 2016 Passfälschungen.
> 
> 
> Eigentlich hätte die Behörde die Urkundenfälschungen anzeigen müssen, doch darauf wird meist verzichtet.
> ...



Zusammenfassend kann man also sagen, zum einen wissen unsere Behörden scheinbar garnicht so wirklich wieviele Personen den alles bei seinen Angaben als angeblicher Flüchtling so lügt, da man das garnicht gezielt untersucht und zum anderen, selbst wenn er lügt heißt das nicht das er nicht trotzdem an Leistungen beziehen kann.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn ich weiterhin schaue, was die Bankenrettung an Geldern verschlungen hat, sind die Kosten für die Flüchtlinge geradezu Peanuts.



Es ist ja richtig das bei den Banken schon wesentlich mehr Milliarden verbrannt wurden,  das macht es am Ende aber auch nicht besser das Milliardenbeträge, selbst wenn es weniger sind, an anderer Stelle verbrannt werden.
In beiden Fällen wird mit nicht geringen Summen, teilweise völlig "bedenkenlos" um sich geworfen das man wirklich sinnvoll an anderer Stelle verwenden könnte (sozialer Wohnungsbau, Bildung, ÖPNV, ect.).
Allerdings und ich will es nochmal mit Nachdruck sagen, ich sage nicht das das komplette Geld für Flüchtlinge anders eingesetzt zu werden hat, sondern nur das oben zitierte Artikel nahe legen das wir doch so einige schwarze Schafe unter den "Flüchtlingen" haben die Leistungen beziehen die sie eigentlich nicht bekommen würden weil sie keinen Anspruch haben.

Aus welchen Gründen auch immer kann man und bis zu einem gewissen Grad will man wohl auch nicht genauer überprüfen ob die Angaben der Personen den korrekt sind, ich erinnere an dieser Stelle auch nur mal an den Fall des deutschen BW-Soldaten der sich als syrischer Flüchtling ausgab und einen Anschlag geplant hat, wo es ja eigentlich hätte einfach sein müssen ihn auf die Schliche zu kommen:



> Franco A. stellte im Dezember 2015 unter falschem Namen einen  Asylantrag. Damals verlief die Registrierung neu ankommender Flüchtlinge  chaotisch. Die zuständigen Behörden waren überlastet, das Bamf  hoffnungslos unterbesetzt: 550 Mitarbeiter kümmerten sich um  Asylanträge, inzwischen wurde die Belegschaft auf 7000 aufgestockt. Zum  Teil dauerte es Wochen oder gar Monate, bis die Daten von Asylbewerbern  überhaupt erfasst wurden. Es war auch nicht selten, dass Flüchtlinge an  verschiedenen Orten mehrfach registriert wurden.* Welche Sicherheitskontrollen gab es im Fall des Soldaten Franco A.?*  Die meisten Flüchtlinge kommen ohne Papiere. So auch der 28-Jährige  Offizier, der sich als Syrer ausgab. Polizei und Asylbehörden sind auf  die Angaben der Betroffenen zu ihrer Identität angewiesen. Allerdings  können Dolmetscher anhand der Sprache oder des jeweiligen Dialekts  erkennen, woher jemand kommt. Einen entsprechenden Test gab es in diesem  Fall offenbar nicht.
> 
> Soldat gibt sich als Fluchtling aus: Schwarzer Peter landet bei den Asylprufern - Politik - Stuttgarter Zeitung



Von wirklicher Hetze kann man also nich uneingeschrenkt sprechen, ja die gibt es auch, aber ganz scheinbar gibt es auch erhebliche Mängel an vielen Stellen wo aber scheinbar auch / ebenfalls keine größere Bemühung stattfindet, selbst nach 3 Jahren Flüchtlingskrise mit hunderttausenden "Flüchtlingen" und Anschlägen, diese Mängel wirklich ernsthaft zu beseitigen / abzustellen.


----------



## Rolk (29. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn ich weiterhin schaue, was die Bankenrettung an Geldern verschlungen hat, sind die Kosten für die Flüchtlinge geradezu Peanuts.



Wer als Privatperson so denkt landet früher oder später in der Privatinsolvenz.


----------



## aloha84 (29. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Von wirklicher Hetze kann man also nich uneingeschrenkt sprechen, ja die gibt es auch,* aber ganz scheinbar gibt es auch erhebliche Mängel an vielen Stellen wo aber scheinbar auch / ebenfalls keine größere Bemühung stattfindet, selbst nach 3 Jahren Flüchtlingskrise mit hunderttausenden "Flüchtlingen" und Anschlägen, diese Mängel wirklich ernsthaft zu beseitigen / abzustellen.*



Ich kann dir nur aus der Praxis berichten dass es *erhebliche* Bemühungen UND bereits Verbesserungen in diesen Bereichen gibt.


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2017)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> AfD Funktionäre könnten sich in aller Öffentlichkeit mit Fäkalien beschmieren - dem Zuspruch tut das keinen Abbruch. Menschen wählen nicht die AfD weil sie die restriktive Familienpolitik so dufte finden. Auch nicht, weil sie Wohlhabende stärker entlasten möchte und das auf Kosten des Sozialstaates. Nein, Leute wählen die AfD, weil sie den unbegrenzten Zuzug von Wirtschaftsmigranten auf einer Skala von 1 bis 10 eher so 3 finden. Solange buchstäblich alle Parteien im deutschen Bundestag der Meinung "no nations no borders" sind bleibt die AfD als Opposition zu diesem Wahnsinn leider alternativlos.



Was ist am Ansatz "no nations no border" denn grundsätzlich falsch? 

Nations und Borders sind prinzipiell ja nur zur Ab- und Ausgrenzung gut und letztlich nichts anderes als eine sichtbare Auswirkung der Denke "wir sind besser/wichtiger/wertvoller als die anderen". 

Das alte Spiel Nationalisten gegen Weltoffenheit. Nationen sind ein künstliches Konstrukt, für das es eigentlich kaum eine sinnvolle Rechtfertigung gibt, außer eben den eigenen Egoismus und Rassismus.


----------



## Schaffe89 (29. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Die Flucht hört im 1. sicheren Land auf und soweit ich weiss liegen unsere Grenzen nicht direkt an Syrien,Afghanistan, Nordafrika etc. zudem bestehen diese nicht überwiegend aus jungen kräftigen Männern aus dem Islamischen Kulturkreis mit neusten Klamotten und Smartphones!Eben ist es eine Unverschämtheit, dass nicht mal über die 55 Milliarden Euro berichtet wird,was dieser Irrsinn kostet!"



Ich kann die Kritik an den Kosten und an der Begrifflichkeit Flüchtling teilen, was ich nicht teile ist das Hartz 4 vs Flüchtlingsargument.
Ich lebte vor ca 6 Jahren  über ein Dreiviertel Jahr von Hartz 4, der Antrag ist aufwendig, aber machbar, dazu muss man kein Professor sein.
Das gegen eine Reise ins Ungewisse aufzuwiegen und mit Wirtschafts oder Kriegsflüchtlingen zu vergleichen die noch weniger haben, finde ich nicht angemessen.

Zudem können nicht alle Flüchtlinge einfach nur ins nächste Land fliehen. Die können schließlich auch nicht die halbe Welt aufnehmen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was ist am Ansatz "no nations no border" denn grundsätzlich falsch?



An dem Ansatz ist nichts falsch, nur ist die Zeit dafür nicht reif.
Die Globalisierung muss erst reifen und sich entwickeln, man kann nicht mit dem Kopf durch die Wand gehen.
Solange wir dieses Finanzsystem haben, ist "no nation no borders" sowieso ein Hirngespinst.



> Nationen sind ein künstliches Konstrukt



Es hängt viel mehr an einer Nation, als du vielleicht denkst.
Finanzen, Kultur, Wirtschaft, ethnische Gruppen, Grundsätze, Heimatverbundenheit etc..
Patriotismus oder die Wahrung von Kultur und Gewohnheiten steht einer Weltoffenheit nicht entgegen.
Wohin würde es sich zu reisen lohnen wenn irgendwann alles globalisiert und gleich gemacht wird?

Kulturen, Sprachen, TRaditionen usw. alles würde sich irgendwann auflösen.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich lebte vor ca 6 Jahren  über ein Dreiviertel Jahr von Hartz 4, der Antrag ist aufwendig, aber machbar, dazu muss man kein Professor sein.



Viele Sozialbüros und derartiges helfen auch beim Ausfüllen der Anträge.
Selbst im Jobcenter hilft man beim Ausfüllen der Anträge.
Wer also nicht so bewandert ist in Sachen Bürokratie findet immer irgendwo Hilfe.


----------



## Rizzard (29. September 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Du schreibst nicht zufällig für CB unter dem Nickname Abstaubaer? Der hat sich heute exakt den gleichen Fauxpas geleistet.



Nein keine Sorge, der bin ich nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2017)

remember5 schrieb:


> > Es gibt halt Leute, die bestimmten wollen, wie andere Leute zu leben haben und an was sie glauben sollen.
> 
> 
> Ja, die Genderfreaks. Vor den Genderwahn war das alles gar kein Thema



Moment. Sind es nicht eher die konservativen, die seit Jahrhunderten behaupten, Homosexualität sei eine Sünde und als Schwuler soll man sich einfach mal zusammenreißen und seinen Schwanz zusammenzwicken?!

Wer schreibt hier wem vor wie er zu leben hat?! Du verdrehst die Tatsachen!

Kein "Genderfreak" schreibt jemandem vor, wie er zu leben hat, er möchte nur gerne für sich das selbe Recht wie es jeder hat, der den sexuellen Standardvorstellungen der Gesellschaft entspricht: In Ruhe sein Leben so zu gestalten, wie es ihm passt.


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> An dem Ansatz ist nichts falsch, nur ist die Zeit dafür nicht reif.


Wann ist sie denn reif? Ein Umdenken passiert nicht von heute auf morgen, aber Bestrebungen wie die EU und allgemein die (böse böse) Globalisierung gehen genau in die Richtung. Und aktuell sind die Bewegungen leider wieder massiv rückläufig, Nationen sind wieder hoch im Kurs. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Solange wir dieses Finanzsystem haben, ist "no nation no borders" sowieso ein Hirngespinst.


Eigentlich schert sich gerade das Finanzsystem nicht um Grenzen. Die Nationen selbst sorgen eher durch nationale Steuerregelungen und -geschenke für eine deutliche Uneinheitlichkeit und die damit verbundenen Steuerlöcher. Die Konzerne nutzen das natürlich nur zu gerne (genau, wie es nahezu jede Einzelperson tun würde, hätte sie die Möglichkeiten dazu). 

Nimm Nationen und nationale Steuergesetze weg und schon hast Du ein globales, zumindest steuerlich faires Finanzsystem!



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es hängt viel mehr an einer Nation, als du vielleicht denkst.
> Finanzen, Kultur, Wirtschaft, ethnische Gruppen, Grundsätze, Heimatverbundenheit etc..


Ich will weder Ethiniken, lokale Kulturen oder Heimatgefühl ausrotten. Das gehört zum Menschen dazu. Auch eine Regionalregierung muss sein, damit sich jede Gruppe auch angemessen vertreten fühlt. Und natürlich ist mir klar, dass es immer Spannungen zwischen einer lokalen Gruppe (und deren Regierung) und der "Zentralen Regierung" geben wird, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. 

Dennoch halte ich es für das beste, wenn es ein föderales, globales System gäbe. Das ist einfach mein Traum, den ich aber freilich nicht mehr erleben werde. Denn nur, wenn bestimmte Regeln für alle gleich und global gesteuert werden, können bestimmte Probleme und Missstände ein- und für allemal aus der Welt geschaffen werden. 

Nationalismus, und da bin ich 100% von überzeugt, ist eines der größten Übel auf dieser Welt!


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Israel wurde nicht mit Blutvergießen gegründet, sondern ganz friedlich durch die Proklamation David Ben-Gurions. Es waren die Araber die das Blutvergießen begannen
> 
> 
> Und "Rebellion gegen eine Besatzungsmacht" klingt soll, als würde wir hier von Freiheitskämpfer sprechen. Die Hamas sind vor allem eins, Terroristen.




Die Hamas sind Terroristen.  Ansonsten lässt du einiges aus. Ende des 19. und Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts sind diverse Leute mit jüdischem Hintergrund aus ganz Europa eingewandert und haben dort Land aufgekauft. Was der dortigen Bevölkerung nicht unbedingt gefallen hat, übrigens auch wegen kultureller Differenzen. Im Gegenteil, es gab Anschläge und Pogrome. 

 Später gab es noch einen massiven Einwandererstrom (durch den Holocaust, aber Gründe für Flucht sind dir ja sonst egal), den die Briten eigentlich verhindern wollten. Nachdem man so eine massive Bevölkerungsverschiebung erreicht hat, wollte man natürlich ein eigenes Land. Des Weiteren gab es noch Anschläge gegen britische Behörden. Wirklich friedlich war die Gründung nicht.


----------



## Rwk (29. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was ist am Ansatz "no nations no border" denn grundsätzlich falsch?


Das funktioniert so nicht, die Menschen sind viel zu verschieden...
Ohne Grenzen müssten auch überall gleiche Gesetze gelten, oder wie werden dann Geltungsbereiche definiert? Es funktioniert nicht. 
In anderen Ländern haben die Menschen auch völlig andere Wertevorstellungen und Traditionen, die bei uns zum Beispiel verboten wären. 
Wie willst du sowas unter einen Hut kriegen??
Möchtest du hier die Kinderehe erlauben? Oder anderen Völkern vorschreiben, wie und ab welchem Alter sie die Ehe handhaben müssen?
Erklär mir mal bitte nur an diesem Beispiel deine Definition von Weltoffenheit. 

Ich möchte jedenfalls eine klare Grenze zwischen mir und Menschen haben, die zum Beispiel ihre 9 jährigen Töchter mit älteren Männern zwangsverheiraten! Da hab ich weder Verständnis noch Toleranz für über.


----------



## hazelol (29. September 2017)

typische afd wähler einstellung ! "kappa"


----------



## Andregee (29. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich, als Dresdner, habe noch niemals eine links-oder rechtsextreme Partei gewählt,
> 
> ist ja jetzt auch schon meine 8. Bundestagswahl, woran ich teilnehme.
> 
> ...


Wahnsinn. Ca 32 Jahre Bundestagswahlen in Dresden. Da war wohl jemand seiner Zeit voraus [emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. September 2017)

Andregee schrieb:


> Wahnsinn. Ca 32 Jahre Bundestagswahlen in Dresden. Da war wohl jemand seiner Zeit voraus [emoji23]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Zählen will gelernt sein. Wenn es nach seiner Aussage seine achte Bundestagswahl war, dann war seine erste (sofern ich mich nicht verzählt habe) die Wahl 1990. Und an der konnte er auch als Dresdner teilnehmen.


----------



## Andregee (29. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie immer werden die aufgestachelt, die wenig haben gegen die, die nichts haben.
> Immer das gleiche und solange solche Ängste geschürt werden, bleiben solche Parteien wie die Afd oben.


Es lässt sich halt schwer vermitteln, das die Kassen entsprechend entlastet werden müssen, während an anderer Stelle unreflektiert von Bedenken massive Summen aufgebracht werden. Und dabei geht es nicht nur um Wohlstandsneid sondern um Menschenleben denn auch unseres ist bedroht
Jährlich sterben 40000 Menschen in Deutschland an MRSA dem Krankenhauskeim aufgrund von massivem Kostendruck und niemanden interessiert es. Trifft ja immer nur die anderen nech.. Diesem Gebaren seitens etablierter Regierungspartein kann man eben nur durch Protestwahlen ein Zeichen setzen oder niemanden mit seiner Stimme zur Ausübung machtpolitischer Interessen legitimieren. Ich kenne in meinem Umkreis Gott Lob nicht einen Rassisten, bin mir aber sicher das viele der Regierung bei der Wahl ein Zeichen gesetzt haben und darunter sind hochgebildete Persönlichkeiten. Leider wird die Afd ihnem Namen nicht gerecht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andregee (29. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zählen will gelernt sein. Wenn es nach seiner Aussage seine achte Bundestagswahl war, dann war seine erste (sofern ich mich nicht verzählt habe) die Wahl 1990. Und an der konnte er auch als Dresdner teilnehmen.


Halten wir fest, ich werde alt und die vorzeitige Demenz setzt ein. Ach das ist doch zum Vergessen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Das funktioniert so nicht, die Menschen sind viel zu verschieden...
> Ohne Grenzen müssten auch überall gleiche Gesetze gelten, oder wie werden dann Geltungsbereiche definiert? Es funktioniert nicht.



Nein. Das sind überholte und... sorry... vorurteilbehaftete Ansichten (das war jetzt die 'liebe' Ausdrucksweise). 

Ja, Kulturen und Mentalitäten unterscheiden sich. Ich will ja auch keine Gleichmacherei (siehe mein vorheriges Posting), Regionalregierungen sind sinnvoll und notwendig. 

Was Du möchtest ist schlicht Abgrenzung und "sich-besser-als-andere-stellen".


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Ich möchte jedenfalls eine klare Grenze zwischen mir und Menschen haben, die zum Beispiel ihre 9 jährigen Töchter mit älteren Männern zwangsverheiraten! Da hab ich weder Verständnis noch Toleranz für über.



Man kann die Heirat auch ganz abschaffen. Kostet nur unnötig Geld, bei der Scheidung noch mehr. Außerdem erhöht sich das Risiko für Gewaltdelikte.


----------



## Leob12 (29. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Hier ein treffender Kommentar den heute jemand auf einem Portal geschrieben hat, und dafür auch 200 Likes bekommen hat:
> 
> "Solange es keine Differenzierung gibt und jeder illegaler Wirtschaftsflüchtling pauschal „Flüchtling“ genannt wird,selbst ohne Papiere rundherum versorgt wird, werden diese überwiegenden Männer immer mehr werden.Wenn ein Deutscher Bürger Hartz IV will und auch nur ein Dokument fehlt bekommt er nix! Dann nochmal an die Medien: Wieso werden Menschen diee illegal nach Deutschland einreisen fälschlicherweise Flüchtling genannt? Die Flucht hört im 1. sicheren Land auf und soweit ich weiss liegen unsere Grenzen nicht direkt an Syrien,Afghanistan, Nordafrika etc. zudem bestehen diese nicht überwiegend aus jungen kräftigen Männern aus dem Islamischen Kulturkreis mit neusten Klamotten und Smartphones!Eben ist es eine Unverschämtheit, dass nicht mal über die 55 Milliarden Euro berichtet wird,was dieser Irrsinn kostet!"



Du erinnerst mich an den Pro-Erdogan-Typen aus dem anderen Fred, nur dass du halt einfach irgendwelche Kommentare von irgendwelchen Personen kopierst. 
Diese Person versteht halt so Dinge wie die Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention nicht. Wenn jemand kommt und behauptet, in seinem Land würde er verfolgt, dann muss Deutschland das überprüfen und falls es glaubhaft vermittelt werden kann, bekommt er subsidiären Schutz. 

Hauptsache wieder empört sein, gell. Zu deinem "gerechtfertigten" Aufreger aus der Schulklasse kam ja auch nichts mehr. So schnell entzaubert man diese Leute mit simplen Argumenten. Hauptsache laut schreien, Hauptsache kritisieren, ja, so sehen viele AfD-Wähler aus, ob du das nun hören willst oder nicht. 
Ist halt ein Text wie man ihn die letzten Jahre tausende Mal gesehen hat, keine Ahnung warum das jetzt "treffend" wäre. 

Ja, fehlt ein Dokument bekommst du nichts, ist doch normal. Was für ein unsinniger Vergleich, aber für dich halt absolut treffend. Die Interpretation überlasse ich dir.


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. September 2017)

Andregee schrieb:


> Es lässt sich halt schwer vermitteln, das die Kassen entsprechend entlastet werden müssen, während an anderer Stelle unreflektiert von Bedenken massive Summen aufgebracht werden. Und dabei geht es nicht nur um Wohlstandsneid sondern um Menschenleben denn auch unseres ist bedroht
> Jährlich sterben 40000 Menschen in Deutschland an MRSA dem Krankenhauskeim aufgrund von massivem Kostendruck und niemanden interessiert es. Trifft ja immer nur die anderen nech.. Diesem Gebaren seitens etablierter Regierungspartein kann man eben nur durch Protestwahlen ein Zeichen setzen oder niemanden mit seiner Stimme zur Ausübung machtpolitischer Interessen legitimieren. Ich kenne in meinem Umkreis Gott Lob nicht einen Rassisten, bin mir aber sicher das viele der Regierung bei der Wahl ein Zeichen gesetzt haben und darunter sind hochgebildete Persönlichkeiten. Leider wird die Afd ihnem Namen nicht gerecht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Oh mich interessiert es. Aber garantiert nicht die Leute, die sonst einen Biowaffenangriff vermuten, wenn ein Moslem auch nur niest. Die Kommentarspalten bei MRSA sind nämlich immer extrem leer. Und der Umgang wird sich auch nicht verbessern, wenn man eine Partei wählt, deren Leute sich nicht für die Beseitigung dieser Missstände stark machen, oder sie überhaupt erwähnen.


----------



## Andregee (29. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man kann die Heirat auch ganz abschaffen. Kostet nur unnötig Geld, bei der Scheidung noch mehr. Außerdem erhöht sich das Risiko für Gewaltdelikte.


Hm also ich würde auch eine eheähnlichen Lebensgemeinschaften mit stark minderjährigen tolerieren wollen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (29. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und zutiefst abartig finde ich es, wenn man eine gewalttätige Ideologie in den Schutz nimmt, so wie du es tust. Hast du nicht auch in der Schule gelernt "wehrte den Anfängen"? Warum also nimmst du eine gewalttätige, undemokratische Ideologie in den Schutz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ist der Islam eine gewalttätige, undemokratische Ideologie?

Zwischen Anhänger und Ideologie brauchen wir hier gar nicht unterscheiden, nur zwischen Religion und Fundamentalismus.

Man muss nicht überall gleiche Gesetze habe. Dass in anderen Regionen andere regionale Gesetze gelten, ist ja nicht verkehrt. 



Was fehlt, ist eine demokratische, humanische Basis ala Menschenrechte. Die sollten überall ohne Einschränkungen gelten.


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2017)

Zum Thema "Schwul", "Pädophilie" und "AfD" fällt mir gerade dieser Artikel in die Hand. Ist schon ein paar Wochen alt, aber an mir vorbeigegangen: 

Rucktritt nach taz/NDR-Enthullungen: Protokolle eines AfD-Politikers - taz.de

Da läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter. Die Vorstellung, welche Menschen in Deutschland so unter dem Mäntelchen der Bürgerlichkeit rumrennen. Der SPD Politiker, der heute verurteilt wurde, ist auch so ein Fall.  Leider hat die AfD auf solche Leute also auch kein Alleinstellungsrecht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. September 2017)

Der Andere ist aber geflogen, schon bevor man ihm überhaupt was strafbares nachweisen konnte.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Also ist der Islam eine gewalttätige, undemokratische Ideologie?



Jede monotheistische Religion hat erst mal ein Problem mit Demokratie -- würde ich mal sagen.
Leider gibt es überall Anhänger, die sich zu wichtig und alles für bare Münze nehmen


----------



## Nightslaver (29. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nein. Das sind überholte und... sorry... vorurteilbehaftete Ansichten (das war jetzt die 'liebe' Ausdrucksweise).
> 
> Ja, Kulturen und Mentalitäten unterscheiden sich. Ich will ja auch keine Gleichmacherei (siehe mein vorheriges Posting), Regionalregierungen sind sinnvoll und notwendig.
> 
> Was Du möchtest ist schlicht Abgrenzung und "sich-besser-als-andere-stellen".



Und was du im Grunde willst ist eine Weltregierung die üben den kompletten Planeten regiert.
Dafür ist die Menschheit aber noch nicht bereit, sowas funktioniert nur wen wirtschaftliche (vergleichbare Lebensstandards), gesellschaftliche (ehnliche gesetzliche Standards) und kulturelle (Religion, Bräuche, usw. spielen nur noch eine terziäre Rolle) Unterschiede nur noch minimal sind, sind sie aber nicht. Wir haben noch massive Gefälle auf der Welt (West - Ost und Nord - Süd) und solange diese da sind würde so eine grenzenlose Welt nicht funktionieren, weil du immer das Problem hättest das du immer das Problem das sich in einer grenzenlosen Welt Regionen als beanchteiligt fühlen würden, das es zu massiver Korruption, Vetternwirtschaft und Wirtschaftswanderungen in wirtrschaftlich stärkere Regionen kommen würde.

So eine grenzenlose Welt kann nur über einen langen Zeitraum aus Gebilden wie der EU erwachsen und schon bei der EU siehst du wie massiv die Probleme für eine gemeinsame Gesellschaft ohne Grenzen noch sind, dort wirtschaftlich und gesellschaftlich auf einen Konsens zu kommen und wie stark kulturelle und damit verbundene Nationale Interessen einem gesunden europäischen Konsens oft diametral entegen stehen.

Sowas planetenweit haben zu wollen in einer noch ausgeprägteren Form ist da erst recht aktuell unerreichbar.



Threshold schrieb:


> Jede monotheistische Religion hat erst mal ein Problem mit Demokratie -- würde ich mal sagen.
> Leider gibt es überall Anhänger, die sich zu wichtig und alles für bare Münze nehmen



Ja haben sie, weil monotheistische Religionen, bzw. deren weltliche Institutionen in der Regel keine demokratischen Gebilde sind sondern absolutistische Gebilde die für sich das Recht auf Alleinherrschaft und das der von Gott gegebenen obersten Institution festlegen, sowas beißt sich massiv mit den Vorstellungen einer Demokratie.

Ganz im Gegensatz zu polytheistischen Religionen wie wir sie in der Antike und früher hatten, wo keine Gottheit einen absolutten Herrschaftsanspruch für sich geltend machen konnte, da ja auch kein Gott über absolut alles herrschte, sondern jede Gottheit der vielen seine eigene Domäne hatte, auch wen es meist sowas wie einen Göttervater gab.

Das verträgt sich mit einer Demokratie wesentlich besser, weil auch dort Pluralismus eigentlich angestrebt werden sollte.


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2017)

@OiOlli: Er (wenn Du den AfDler meinst) ist nicht geflogen sondern hat sich selbst verabschiedet.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und was du im Grunde willst ist eine Weltregierung die üben den kompletten Planeten regiert.



Ja. Und dass das eine Utopie ist, weiß ich selbst und habe es auch geschrieben. Dennoch kann man es als erstrebenswertes Ziel haben und darauf hinarbeiten. Und im Moment gehen alle Strömungen in die entgegengesetzte Richtung, der Nationalismus ist wieder im Vormarsch.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (29. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Öhm, wenn der Flüchtling was nicht angibt oder falsch ausfüllt, kriegt er ebenfalls nichts und muss das Land vermutlich wieder verlassen.



Was bist du nur für ein Träumer. In der Praxis ist es eher so, dass die weder was angeben müssen noch irgendwas ausfüllen. Das machen brav die Leute vom Amt. Der Großteil schafft es ja nichtmal einen Pass vorzulegen, geschweige denn richtige Angaben zu Namen und Herkunft zu machen. Gerade steht doch z.B. Hussein Khavari vor Gericht in Freiburg. Da seht ihr, dass es in der Praxis genau so ist.

"muss das Land vermutlich wieder verlassen"

ROFL der war echt gut. Wieviele aus Deutschland abgeschoben werden, kannste an zwei Händen abzählen. Letztens gab es doch die Meldung, dass sie es geschafft haben 8 (ACHT!) Leute mit einem eigens dafür gemieteten Flugzeug abzuschieben.

Der 1. Oktober als Tag der Schande kommt bald. Dann greift das neue Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz von Zensurminister Maas. Dann haben wir auch offiziell Zustände wie in China. Jegliche Kritik an der Regierung und dem System kann dann gelöscht werden. Dahinter stehen ehemalige Stasi-Schergen wie "IM Victoria" Anetta Kahane. Orwell lässt grüßen.


----------



## Rwk (29. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was Du möchtest ist schlicht Abgrenzung und "sich-besser-als-andere-stellen".


Und du möchtest dich wohl gerne um die Antwort rumdrücken... 
Nenne mir doch mal konkret, welchen Platz die Kinderehe in deiner Vorstellung eines weltoffenen Utopias hat!


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Was bist du nur für ein Träumer. In der Praxis ist es eher so, dass die weder was angeben müssen noch irgendwas ausfüllen. Das machen brav die Leute vom Amt. Der Großteil schafft es ja nichtmal einen Pass vorzulegen, geschweige denn richtige Angaben zu Namen und Herkunft zu machen. Gerade steht doch z.B. Hussein Khavari vor Gericht in Freiburg. Da seht ihr, dass es in der Praxis genau so ist.
> 
> "muss das Land vermutlich wieder verlassen"
> 
> ...




Das heißt, wir müssen deine Verschwörungstheorien nicht mehr lesen?


----------



## Verminaard (29. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Kein "Genderfreak" schreibt jemandem vor, wie er zu leben hat, er möchte  nur gerne für sich das selbe Recht wie es jeder hat, der den sexuellen  Standardvorstellungen der Gesellschaft entspricht: In Ruhe sein Leben so  zu gestalten, wie es ihm passt.


Jeder hat doch bei uns die gleichen Rechte. 
Gehts hier nicht um Sonderbehandlungen?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was Du möchtest ist schlicht Abgrenzung und "sich-besser-als-andere-stellen".


Und du lebst in einem Haus/Wohnung komplett ohne Tueren und mit totaler  Offenheit? Jeder koennte, wenn er wolle, einfach ohne Einladung zu dir  kommen?
Oder kann man das nicht miteinander vergleichen? Wenn nicht, wo faengt man an zu trennen?



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die Hamas sind Terroristen.  Ansonsten lässt du einiges aus. Ende des 19. und Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts sind diverse Leute mit jüdischem Hintergrund aus ganz Europa eingewandert und haben dort Land aufgekauft. Was der dortigen Bevölkerung nicht unbedingt gefallen hat, übrigens auch wegen kultureller Differenzen. Im Gegenteil, es gab Anschläge und Pogrome.



Die armen, dort ansaessigen Araber auch. War ja ihr Land, deswegen vollkommen nachvollziehbar, das denen es nicht so gut gefaellt, wenn eine große Zahl an Menschen kommt, die eine komplett andere Kultur, Glauben etc. haben.
Das es dann Anschlaege und gewalttaetige Ausschreitungen gab, naja kann man denen nicht veruebeln.

Aber wenn in Deutschland sich Menschen ueber anstehende Veraenderungen durch eine sprunghaft angestiegene Einwanderung, Sorgen machen, sich versammeln und friedliche Demonstrationen organisieren. Nein das koennen wir nicht dulden. Diese ewig gestrigen Nazis, unmoeglich in unserer Welt!


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Was bist du nur für ein Träumer. In der Praxis ist es eher so, dass die weder was angeben müssen noch irgendwas ausfüllen. Das machen brav die Leute vom Amt. Der Großteil schafft es ja nichtmal einen Pass vorzulegen, geschweige denn richtige Angaben zu Namen und Herkunft zu machen. Gerade steht doch z.B. Hussein Khavari vor Gericht in Freiburg. Da seht ihr, dass es in der Praxis genau so ist.
> 
> "muss das Land vermutlich wieder verlassen"
> 
> ...



Was bist Du denn für einer? 

a) Ein Flüchtling, der optimal mit Papieren ausgestattet ist, ist für mich im Allgemeinen kein glaubwürdiger Flüchtling.
b) Abschieben kann man nur dann, wenn es das empfangende Land auch zulässt. Oder willst Du die Leute im Flug aus dem Flugzeug werfen? Die Realität ist nicht so leicht, wie Du Dir das vorstellst.
c) Was Du da zum Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz schreibst, ist pure Polemik und mit der größte Blödsinn, den ich seit langem gelesen habe. Du bist Opfer von Agitatoren oder selber einer, wenn Du das glaubst.




Rwk schrieb:


> Und du möchtest dich wohl gerne um die Antwort rumdrücken...
> Nenne mir doch mal konkret, welchen Platz die Kinderehe in deiner Vorstellung eines weltoffenen Utopias hat!



Was hat die Kinderehe mit meinem Beitrag zu tun?
Außerdem: Auch in Deutschland ist die Ehe mit 16 (noch) legal. Auch eine Kinderehe?

Dass es auf der Welt verschiedene Gesetze und Wertvorstellungen gibt, ist mir klar. Aber auch das ist keinerlei Grund für eine Ausgrenzung.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Jeder hat doch bei uns die gleichen Rechte.
> Gehts hier nicht um Sonderbehandlungen?


Nein. Lies den Text, den ich zitiert habe. Es geht um den Vorwurf, "Genderfreaks" (zu denen ich mich selbst auch zähle) würden irgendjemanden irgendetwas aufzwingen wollen. Was hat das mit Sonderbehandlungen zu tun?

Dass bei uns jeder die selben Rechte hat, gilt bestenfalls ab übermorgen (1. Oktober). Und selbst dann ist das nur rechtlich so, gesellschaftlich gibt es immer noch genügend Leute, die "Genderfreaks" nur zu gerne Dinge vorschreiben würden. Zum Beispiel sich zu verzupfen. Wenn es sein muss, wird das auch mit Gewalt durchgesetzt.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Und du lebst in einem Haus/Wohnung komplett ohne Tueren und mit totaler Offenheit? Jeder koennte, wenn er wolle, einfach ohne Einladung zu dir kommen?
> Oder kann man das nicht miteinander vergleichen? Wenn nicht, wo faengt man an zu trennen?


Was hat der Schutz von Privateigentum mit Ausgrenzung Menschen anderer Nation, Religion oder Herkunft zu tun?


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Was bist du nur für ein Träumer. In der Praxis ist es eher so, dass die weder was angeben müssen noch irgendwas ausfüllen. Das machen brav die Leute vom Amt. Der Großteil schafft es ja nichtmal einen Pass vorzulegen, geschweige denn richtige Angaben zu Namen und Herkunft zu machen. Gerade steht doch z.B. Hussein Khavari vor Gericht in Freiburg. Da seht ihr, dass es in der Praxis genau so ist.



Selbstverständlich müssen sie ihre Angaben machen. Wer falsche Angaben macht, hat logischer Weise ganz schlechte Karten.
Und wenn du auf der Flucht bist, hast du eben nicht mehr so viel. Papiere sind da das größte Problem. Die werden vermutlich schon von den Schleppern abgenommen.



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> "muss das Land vermutlich wieder verlassen"
> 
> ROFL der war echt gut. Wieviele aus Deutschland abgeschoben werden, kannste an zwei Händen abzählen. Letztens gab es doch die Meldung, dass sie es geschafft haben 8 (ACHT!) Leute mit einem eigens dafür gemieteten Flugzeug abzuschieben.



Du hast schlicht keine Ahnung, wie abgeschoben wird und welche Bedingungen erfüllt sein müssen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (29. September 2017)

Dann sollte man evtl. mal auf die Idee kommen, einfach gar keine Leute ohne Papiere mehr reinzulassen, bevor man dann später feststellen muss, dass man sie ja garnicht mehr los wird.

Nix Polemik. Eigene Erfahrungen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich müssen sie ihre Angaben machen. Wer falsche Angaben macht, hat logischer Weise ganz schlechte Karten.



Jo, so wie Anis Amri, der unter 15 verschiedenen Namen angemeldet war und 15x Sozialhilfe kassiert hat.

Was du da bringst ist theoretisches Gelaber fernab der Realität. Linke Gülle halt.

Die Pässe werden bewusst weggeworfen, ist kein Geheimnis.

80% kommen hier ohne Pass angedackelt. Fürs Smartphone reicht es komischerweise immer.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Jo, so wie Anis Amri, der unter 15 verschiedenen Namen angemeldet war und 15x Sozialhilfe kassiert hat.



Ja, ein Einzelfall, in dem eine Menge Fehler eingelagert wurden. Das ist immer bedauerlich und zeigt, dass es Schwächen im System gibt.
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass wenn du falsche Angaben machst, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du abgeschoben wirst, sehr hoch ist.



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Was du da bringst ist theoretisches Gelaber fernab der Realität. Linke Gülle halt.



Kannst du deine provozierenden Stellen mal unterlassen? Ist ja zum Kotzen.



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Die Pässe werden bewusst weggeworfen, ist kein Geheimnis.



Bist du dir da sicher oder ist das nur so ein Prollo Ausdruck, den du auf einer Afd Fanseite gelesen hast?
Denn was im Internet steht, stimmt ja immer, besonders dann, wenns zur eigenen Meinung passt, oder?



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> 80% kommen hier ohne Pass angedackelt. Fürs Smartphone reicht es komischerweise immer.



Quellen?
Und das Smartphones ist das, was sie mitgebracht haben oder ist es vielleicht eins, das sie erst neu erworben haben, weil man ihnen das auch abgenommen hat?
Kommt dir nicht in den Sinn, oder?


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (29. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, ein Einzelfall



Natürlich, ein Einzelfall   
Diese Ausreden kennt man zu genüge.

Quellen darfste dir selbst raussuchen und dich mal bisschen einlesen.


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Dann sollte man evtl. mal auf die Idee kommen, einfach gar keine Leute ohne Papiere mehr reinzulassen, bevor man dann später feststellen muss, dass man sie ja garnicht mehr los wird.



Man lässt die Leute ins Land, weil man ihnen helfen will, weil ihre Heimat zerbombt ist. Und Du willst sie nach Papieren fragen? Dann kannst Du gleich eine Mauer an der Grenze bauen. Ich nehme an, Du frägst einen Mann, der sich in Krämpfen auf dem Boden windet, auch erst mal nach einem Gesundheitspass bevor Du ihm hilfst. Falls Du überhaupt jemals irgendjemandem hilfst.

Klar gibt es Trittbrettfahrer, die die Flüchtlingswelle für sich ausnutzen, um in eine angeblich schönere Welt zu kommen (ob sie das dann hier erreichen, halte ich für fragwürdig). Die hast Du immer. Ist das ein Grund, hilfsbedürftige, verzweifelte Menschen auszusperren und ihnen beim Verrecken zuzusehen?

Meine Meinung über Dich kann ich nicht hier offen schreiben ohne eine Verwarnung zu kassieren. Aber Du kannst sie Dir ja sicher denken. Fahr Du weiter in Deinem M-BMW und kack auf alles, was Dir im Wege steht. Du bist die Krönung des Deutschen Volkes.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Natürlich, ein Einzelfall
> Diese Ausreden kennt man zu genüge.



Ja, ein Einzelfall.
Oder kennst du noch mehr Fälle, die exakt dem von Amri entsprechen?
Dann raus damit.



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Quellen darfste dir selbst raussuchen und dich mal bisschen einlesen.



War ja klar.

Da die Bundestagswahl vorbei ist, könnte man den Thread hier auch schließen.
Wer macht das bitte mal?


----------



## Killer-Instinct (29. September 2017)

Zum Thema Einzefall:
Offiziell sind mehr als 1 Million Flchtlinge nach Deutschland gekommen. Ich werde von realen 2 Millionen ausgehen. Angenommen, Flüchtlinge zeichnen sich sehr stark in der Hinsicht Gewalt gegen Frauen, Mord und schwere Körperverletzung aus, also alles schwere Delikte. Ich werde dann extrem optimistisch sein und annehmen, dass es nur 5% der Neuankömmlinge betrifft. Lasst dann mal grundschulmäßig rechnen:

2 000 000*0,05 = 100 000 (1 Hunderttausend schwerer Delikte)

Ist das der Fall? Ich würde sagen nein. So etwas lässt sich von der "Lügenpresse"  nicht totschweigen. Für mich wären sogar 1000 Delikte bei der Anzahl von Menschen aus vorwiegend dritter Welt Einzelfälle gemessen an der Gesamtanzahl.

Es gibt sehr viele schwarze Schaffe unter den Flüchtlingen und sie sind prozentual höher vertreten als in deutscher Bevölkerung, aber pauschal sind sie keine Verbrecher.

Was ich als legitim betrachte, ist das jemand unbekannter Herkunt oder ohne Papiere nicht frei herumlaufen darf. Es gibt Links-, Rechtsextreme Gewalttäter, Vergewaltiger, Kinderschänder, Mörder etc. in Europa auch, aber meistens sind sie durch ihre Akte den entsprechenden Behörden bekannt. Bei Menschen ohne Papiere weiß man das nicht, deshalb sollten Männer im besten Kriminelle- Energie- Alter (19-35) nicht frei herumlaufen dürfen, bis ihre Identität geklärt ist. Wenn es logistisch nicht möglich ist, sollten zumindest die auffälligen unter ihnen nicht frei herumlaufen dürfen.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. September 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur aus der Praxis berichten dass es *erhebliche* Bemühungen UND bereits Verbesserungen in diesen Bereichen gibt.



Ich wiederspreche dir sicher nicht das es die Bemühungen punktuell geben wird, allerdings legen Recherchen der öffentlich rechtlichen Medien zu der Thematik eben nahe das diese nur punktuell sind und nicht flächendeckend, was auch daran liegt das es oft in Länderkompetenz und Kompetenz der Kommunen liegt diese Probleme zu beseitigen und die einzelnen Bundesländer und Kommunen dort sehr unterschiedlich viel gegen Mängel unternehmen.
Entsprechend muss man dann eben auch sagen das in Summe ehr wenig passiert um teils gravierende Mängel zu beseitigen, zudem tut sich der Bund selbst 2017 noch unendlich schwer damit mal statistisch zu untersuchen und zu erfassen (Gründe dafür seien an dieser Stelle dahingestellt) ob da alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht, was eben auch dadurch erschwert wird das es durch bestehende Mängel in Ländern und Kommunen sicher auch noch zusätzlich erschwert wird.

Aber um meine Ausführung von heute früh noch was zu vertiefen, da mir dazu heute früh die Zeit gefehlt hat.
Das heute früh genannte ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.
Es sind ja nicht nur alleine Asylanten die sich durch falsche Angaben einen Aufentaltsstatus erschleichen und somit Leistungen. Es sind auch private Dienstleister hier im Land die kräftig am Geschäft verdienen das mit den Flüchtlingen gemacht wird und somit zu hohen Milliardenbeträgen beitragen die dafür vom Staat aufgewändet werden müssen.
Man denke da nur an die eigentliche Krise 2015 zurück als selbst schäbigste Gebäude und Wohnungen zu horrenden Mieten, die schon regelrecht an Wucher grenzten, angemietet  werden mussten und Bauunternehmen für die Renovierung ebenfalls ans absurde grenzende Preise aufriefen.

Fortsetzen konnte man das im Bereich privater Sicherheitsfirmen und  Unterkunftsbetreiber, usw. die dort auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers und der  Not derer die wirklich hilfsbedürftig waren kräftig abkassiert haben:



> Nach einem Bericht von „NDR Info“ hatte in Elmshorn (Schleswig-Holstein)  ein Immobilienmakler dem Sozialamt angeboten, Flüchtlinge für 23,90  Euro pro Tag in einem Wohnblock unterzubringen - ein Vielfaches des  regulären Mietpreises.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Es ist also sicher keine einseitige Rechnung warum am Ende hohe Milliardenbeträge für "Flüchtlinge" zustande kommen.
Letztlich setzt sich das ganze Problem aus vielen Faktoren zusammen.


----------



## Rolk (29. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, ein Einzelfall.
> Oder kennst du noch mehr Fälle, die exakt dem von Amri entsprechen?
> Dann raus damit.



Den ersten Verdächtigen der im Fall Amri geschnappt wurde war rein zufällig auch so ein Einzelfall. Ok, nur 7 Idenditäten...


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die Hamas sind Terroristen.  Ansonsten lässt du einiges aus. Ende des 19. und Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts sind diverse Leute mit jüdischem Hintergrund aus ganz Europa eingewandert und haben dort Land aufgekauft. Was der dortigen Bevölkerung nicht unbedingt gefallen hat, übrigens auch wegen kultureller Differenzen. Im Gegenteil, es gab Anschläge und Pogrome.
> 
> Später gab es noch einen massiven Einwandererstrom (durch den Holocaust, aber Gründe für Flucht sind dir ja sonst egal), den die Briten eigentlich verhindern wollten. Nachdem man so eine massive Bevölkerungsverschiebung erreicht hat, wollte man natürlich ein eigenes Land. Des Weiteren gab es noch Anschläge gegen britische Behörden. Wirklich friedlich war die Gründung nicht.




Dieser Logik nach, ist es ja dann auch vollkommen in Ordnung wenn die eingewanderten Syrer in Deutschland in naher Zukunft ganz viel Land kaufen, es Syrien nennen, eine große Mauer drum herum bauen, die Deutsche Bevölkerung mit modernster Militärtechnik bekämpfen, und die deutsche Widerstandsbewegung, welche teilweise sich Waffen basteln muss aus Armut, einfach Terroristen nennen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Die armen, dort ansaessigen Araber auch. War ja ihr Land, deswegen vollkommen nachvollziehbar, das denen es nicht so gut gefaellt, wenn eine große Zahl an Menschen kommt, die eine komplett andere Kultur, Glauben etc. haben.
> Das es dann Anschlaege und gewalttaetige Ausschreitungen gab, naja kann man denen nicht veruebeln.
> 
> Aber wenn in Deutschland sich Menschen ueber anstehende Veraenderungen durch eine sprunghaft angestiegene Einwanderung, Sorgen machen, sich versammeln und friedliche Demonstrationen organisieren. Nein das koennen wir nicht dulden. Diese ewig gestrigen Nazis, unmoeglich in unserer Welt!




Ja genau, das habe ich so geschrieben. Oh Moment mal, habe ich nicht. Das behauptest du jetzt. Und gewöhne dir endlich mal Umlaute an, ich bezweifele, dass du überhaupt in Deutschland lebst.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Dieser Logik nach, ist es ja dann auch vollkommen in Ordnung wenn die eingewanderten Syrer in Deutschland in naher Zukunft ganz viel Land kaufen, es Syrien nennen, eine große Mauer drum herum bauen, die Deutsche Bevölkerung mit modernster Militärtechnik bekämpfen, und die deutsche Widerstandsbewegung, welche teilweise sich Waffen basteln muss aus Armut, einfach Terroristen nennen.



Welcher Logik nach? Ich habe ihn nur darauf hingewiesen, dass die Gründung Israels niemals friedlich war und er Einiges ausgelassen hat.  Zu der heutigen Lage im nahen Osten hab ich gar nichts gesagt.


----------



## Verminaard (29. September 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Den ersten Verdächtigen der im Fall Amri geschnappt  wurde war rein zufällig auch so ein Einzelfall. Ok, nur 7  Idenditäten...



Ja der muss jetzt schon exakt dem von Amri entsprechen, sonst ist das weiterhin nur ein Einzelfall!




Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ja genau, das habe ich so geschrieben. Oh Moment mal, habe ich nicht. Das behauptest du jetzt. Und gewöhne dir endlich mal Umlaute an, ich bezweifele, dass du überhaupt in Deutschland lebst.



Soll ich dir hier breit und lang erklaeren wieso ich es vorziehe keine Umlaute zuschreiben?
Wuerde das Inhaltlich weiterhelfen?
Wo ist hier deine Toleranz gegenueber denen die anders sind?
Darf man nur auf eine ganz bestimmte Art anders sein?
Hast du was gegen Leute die nicht in Deutschland leben?
Vielleicht lebe ich in Deutschland bin aber Migrant?!
Es gibt so viele Moeglichkeiten, die wahr sein koennten, aber du hast hier schon alleine Aufgrund meiner Aussagen und weil du es anscheinend nicht leiden kannst, das ich keine Umlaute schreibe, dir schon ein Bild von mir gemacht.
Chapeau, diese Weltoffenheit und Toleranz muss ich mir noch aneignen.


Vielleicht meinte *Grestorn* das damit, das wir ja sowieso alle irgendwie Rassisten sind. Ist schon ein paar Seiten her.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Welcher Logik nach? Ich habe ihn nur darauf hingewiesen, dass die Gründung Israels niemals friedlich war und er Einiges ausgelassen hat.  Zu der heutigen Lage im nahen Osten hab ich gar nichts gesagt.



Sorry, hatte irgendwie den Überblick verloren, weil über so viele verschiedene Themen gleichzeitig hier gebabbelt wird, hat mein Hirn da wohl was durcheinander gebracht


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Soll ich dir hier breit und lang erklaeren wieso ich es vorziehe keine Umlaute zuschreiben?
> Wuerde das Inhaltlich weiterhelfen?
> Wo ist hier deine Toleranz gegenueber denen die anders sind?
> Darf man nur auf eine ganz bestimmte Art anders sein?
> ...




Eine einfache Erklärung würde reichen, aber dann kannst ja keine Performance ala sterbender Schwan hinlegen. 

Und du bist mir zum Großteil egal, ich fidne nur deine Texte witzig, du verbittest dir Unterstellungen, schreibst dann aber einen ellenlangen Text mit Unterstellungen.  Du forderst, was du selbst nicht zu geben bereit bist und zwar Höflichkeit und Respekt. Versuchst auch vom Thema abzulenken, deswegen werde ich darauf auch nicht mehr eingehen.

Ich werde jetzt mal mit ein paar Skinheads auf ein Konzert gehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich müssen sie ihre Angaben machen. Wer falsche Angaben macht, hat logischer Weise ganz schlechte Karten.



Sagt dir wieder eine deiner ganz vielen Glaskugeln, oder wie?
Ich hatte es ja schon heute früh in meinem Post zitiert, lügen führen laut Aussage des BAMF nicht automatisch dazu dazu das man ganz schlechte Karten für eine Anerkenung hat. Laut BAMF kannst du dreist lügen und trotzdem einen positiven Status erlangen, sofern sich rausstellt das du wirklich einen Anspruch hast.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn du auf der Flucht bist, hast du eben nicht mehr so viel. Papiere sind da das größte Problem. Die werden vermutlich schon von den Schleppern abgenommen.



Und wieder eine deiner komischen trüben Glaskugeln...
Was sollen den die Schlepper mit den Papieren eines Marokaners, Senegalesen, ect. , als Klopapier benutzen?

Sofern überhaupt Papiere bei der Person vorhanden waren werden die in der Regel einfach irgendwo entsorgt, z.B. im Mittelmeer. Ich erinnere mich da z.B. noch an die Fernsehberichte von 2015 wo unzählige Ausweispapiere von Östereichern und Ungarn in Wäldern und Feldern gefunden wurden, die dort einfach von den "Flüchtlingen" weggeworfen wurden um die Klärung ihrer Identität / Herkunft zu erschweren.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Vielleicht meinte *Grestorn* das damit, das wir ja sowieso alle irgendwie Rassisten sind. Ist schon ein paar Seiten her.



Natürlich sind wir alle Rassisten, wir alle haben Dinge / Sachen die wir einfach aus Geschmack oder Egoismus lieber mögen, ohne aber dafür im extremen Fall ggf. auch überhaut einen logisch nachvollziehbaren Grund anführen zu können. Zum Beispiel wenn wir Katzen wesentlich lieber mögen als Hunde, schwarzhaarige Menschen attraktiver finden als rothaarige, oder dunkelhäutige attraktiver als hellheutige, einen Menschen mit Laufbehinderung bei einem Paar-Rennen als Partner ablehnen würden weil wir jemanden ohne Behinderung für bessere Chancen auf einen Sieg haben wollen, einen Arbeitskollegen aus Gefühlen herraus ablehnen / als negativ empfinden und entsprechend meiden obwohl wir dafür keinen wirklichen Grund nennen können, jemanden als schlechter ansehen weil er nicht die gleiche sportliche / spielerische Leistung erbringt, ect.

Viel von diesem Rassismus ist völlig alltäglich gelebt, vieles davon nicht mal direkt geäußert sondern unterschwellig und oft garnicht, oder nur am Rande von uns wahrgenommen und oft auch gesellschaftlich völlig tolleriert.
Rassismus und Xenophobie ist wohl schlicht bis zu einem gewissen Grad auch durch die Natur als Teil des Konkurenzkampfes und der Überlebensstrategie als Gruppe bedingt und entsprechend auch im Tierreich zu finden und der Mensch ist am Ende auch nur ein Tier mit höher entwickelten Fähigkeiten, entsprechend sind dort auch immer noch Verhaltensmuster und Eigenschaften aus dem Tierreich vorhanden:

Fremdenfeindlichkeit: Nicht auf unserer Weide! | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. September 2017)

Man könnte das ganze ja vereinfachen, wenn man die Anträge gar nicht erst im Zielland stellen müsste. Und eine Datenbank für die ganze EU einführt.


----------



## Leob12 (29. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Dann sollte man evtl. mal auf die Idee kommen, einfach gar keine Leute ohne Papiere mehr reinzulassen, bevor man dann später feststellen muss, dass man sie ja garnicht mehr los wird.


Spießt sich halt mit der GFK, aber egal. 
Hab ich dir auch schon mal erklärt, aber du scheinst es nicht zu lesen. 
Dir gehts nur darum deine Polemik ins Forum zu schreiben, du gehst nie wirklich auf Antworten ein.  Da sind mir Leute wie Taskmaster oder karuzo weit lieber. Die vertreten zwar komplett andere Standpunkte als ich, aber sie diskutieren wenigstens. 

Ich könnte es jetzt auch machen wie du, such mir irgendwelche Kommentar im Netz die meinem Standpunkt entsprechen, poste diese mit der Anmerkung "sehr treffend" und fertig.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sagt dir wieder eine deiner ganz vielen Glaskugeln, oder wie?
> Ich hatte es ja schon heute früh in meinem Post zitiert, lügen führen laut Aussage des BAMF nicht automatisch dazu dazu das man ganz schlechte Karten für eine Anerkenung hat. Laut BAMF kannst du dreist lügen und trotzdem einen positiven Status erlangen, sofern sich rausstellt das du wirklich einen Anspruch hast.



Natürlich. Oder wie erklärst du dir, dass die Leute nach 10 Jahren oder länger abgeschoben werden, weil sie beim Asylantrag falsche Angaben gemacht haben?
Jeder Fall wird eben im Einzelnen geprüft und wenn da was nicht stimmt, wird nachgehakt und wenn sich da was als Falsch heraus stellt, sind die karten schlecht.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wieder eine deiner komischen trüben Glaskugeln...
> Was sollen den die Schlepper mit den Papieren eines Marokaners, Senegalesen, ect. , als Klopapier benutzen?
> 
> Sofern überhaupt Papiere bei der Person vorhanden waren werden die in der Regel einfach irgendwo entsorgt, z.B. im Mittelmeer. Ich erinnere mich da z.B. noch an die Fernsehberichte von 2015 wo unzählige Ausweispapiere von Östereichern und Ungarn in Wäldern und Feldern gefunden wurden, die dort einfach von den "Flüchtlingen" weggeworfen wurden um die Klärung ihrer Identität / Herkunft zu erschweren.



Das kommt immer darauf an.
Wenn du bei einem Schulden hast, kassiert er deinen Pass ein, damit er weiß, wer du bist und wo du und deine Familie zu finden sind.

Ja, ja, man hat vermutlich die Ausweispapiere alle 5 Millionen Flüchtlinge in den Wäldern Österreichs gefunden. 
Ich finde die Kotze von Deutschen vor einschlägigen Kneipen. Ergo müssen alle Deutschen vor Kneipen kotzen, denn anders ist es ja nicht zu erklären.


----------



## Two-Face (29. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, ja, man hat vermutlich die Ausweispapiere alle 5 Millionen Flüchtlinge in den Wäldern Österreichs gefunden.


War vermutlich so eine N24-Reportage.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich sind wir alle Rassisten, wir alle haben Dinge / Sachen die wir einfach aus Geschmack oder Egoismus lieber mögen, ohne aber dafür im extremen Fall ggf. auch überhaut einen logisch nachvollziehbaren Grund anführen zu können. Zum Beispiel wenn wir Katzen wesentlich lieber mögen als Hunde, schwarzhaarige Menschen attraktiver finden als rothaarige, oder dunkelhäutige attraktiver als hellheutige, einen Menschen mit Laufbehinderung bei einem Paar-Rennen als Partner ablehnen würden weil wir jemanden ohne Behinderung für bessere Chancen auf einen Sieg haben wollen, einen Arbeitskollegen aus Gefühlen herraus ablehnen / als negativ empfinden und entsprechend meiden obwohl wir dafür keinen wirklichen Grund nennen können, jemanden als schlechter ansehen weil er nicht die gleiche sportliche / spielerische Leistung erbringt, ect.



Wo hast du denn diese seltsame Definition von Rassismus her? 

Bei Rassismus finden sich in der Regel immer zwei von einander abhängige Mechanismen.

1. Das Aufwerten von Menschen, die sich phänotypisch und kulturell ähneln
2. Bei gleichzeitiger Abwertung von Menschen die sich in den beiden genannten Punkten nicht ähneln. 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Rassismus und Xenophobie ist wohl schlicht bis zu einem gewissen Grad auch durch die Natur als Teil des Konkurenzkampfes und der Überlebensstrategie als Gruppe bedingt und entsprechend auch im Tierreich zu finden und der Mensch ist am Ende auch nur ein Tier mit höher entwickelten Fähigkeiten, entsprechend sind dort auch immer noch Verhaltensmuster und Eigenschaften aus dem Tierreich vorhanden



Das stimmt nicht. Tiere handeln fast ausschließlich nur nach Instinkten wie Hunger und Geschlechtstrieb und nicht nach rassistischen und fremdenfeindlichen Motiven. Aber falls du da irgendwelche wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse zu hast, lass ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (30. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Du frägst einen Mann, der sich in Krämpfen auf dem Boden windet, auch erst mal nach einem Gesundheitspass bevor Du ihm hilfst. Falls Du überhaupt jemals irgendjemandem hilfst.
> 
> Meine Meinung über Dich kann ich nicht hier offen schreiben ohne eine Verwarnung zu kassieren. Aber Du kannst sie Dir ja sicher denken. Fahr Du weiter in Deinem M-BMW und kack auf alles, was Dir im Wege steht. Du bist die Krönung des Deutschen Volkes.



Traurig wie man hier immer gleich persönlich beleidigt wird, nur weil man kein Bahnhofsklatscher ist, sondern Realist.

Niemand sagt wohl etwas dagegen, echte Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Nur ist das derzeit einfach nicht der Fall, die meisten sind Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge. Den Pass wegzuwerfen ist ein alter Hut, das weiss jeder von denen. Ebenso werden ein paar Brocken syrisch gelernt, um als Syrer durchzugehen. Siehe "Hussein Khavari" oder "Franco A."

Statistik: 80 Prozent der Fluchtlinge kommen ohne Pass nach Deutschland - Politik - Aktuelle Politik-Nachrichten - Augsburger Allgemeine

CDU-Wähler sind übrigens auch Nazis und Rassisten:

Wolfgang Bosbach: Fluchtlinge ohne Pass an Grenze nicht einreisen lassen - WELT

True Story: Habe übrigens mal ein Smartphone von so einem Flüchtling gefunden, hatte keine Pin-Sperre und ich hab natürlich geschaut wem es gehört, um es zurückzugeben. Ende vom Lied war, dass die Polizei mehrere Strafanzeigen hat starten lassen, da auf dem Handy Chatnachrichten über Drogenverkauf im Flüchtlingsheim, irgendwas mit geklauten DVD-Playern, Fotos wo der Typ mit Waffen und Geld posiert hat sowie Fotos von seinen gesammelten Strafanträgen. Schwanzbilder die er an Frauen geschickt hat waren natürlich auch drauf. 

Und wirklich wöchntlich wechselt auch kein Mensch die SIM-Karte, der nichts auf dem Kerbholz hat. 

Natürlich sind nicht alle so, aber dass genau ich so einen erwischt habe, hat mich doch nachdenklich und enttäuscht gemacht.

Und die Rechtslage ist meines Wissens nach so, dass die Flucht im ersten sicheren Staat beendet ist. Man kann sich doch natürlich nicht das Land frei raussuchen, nur weil es dort das meiste Geld gibt. Nicht umsonst soll es ja einen Untersuchungsausschuss wegen Merkels Grenzöffnung geben.


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Traurig wie man hier immer gleich persönlich* beleidigt *wird, nur weil man kein *Bahnhofsklatscher ist, sondern Realist*.



Merkste selber, oder?


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (30. September 2017)

Was willst du ständig mit deinen blöden Einzeilern? Das ist nunmal mittlerweile ein gängiges Wort in diesem Sachverhalt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. September 2017)

Kann man auch als Beleidigung sehen, was du auch weißt. Und hohle Einzeiler ist auch eine Beleidigung. Das du dann so empfindlich reagierst, ist schon Realsatire.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (30. September 2017)

Warum ist Bahnhofsklatscher jetzt eine Beleidigung? Dachte das sind die Guten, die alle Menschen der Welt durchfüttern wollen, natürlich ohne Überprüfung, Pass und Bedingungen.

https://i.imgur.com/D50KhNl.jpg


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Warum ist Bahnhofsklatscher jetzt eine Beleidigung? Dachte das sind die Guten, die alle Menschen der Welt durchfüttern wollen, natürlich ohne Überprüfung, Pass und Bedingungen.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/D50KhNl.jpg




Du hast dir deine Frage gerade selbst beantwortet. Du weißt selbst, dass deine Beschreibung auf 99,99 % der Menschen nicht zutrifft, benutzt es aber, um Leute einfach abzustempeln. Im besten Fall als Naivlinge.


----------



## Grestorn (30. September 2017)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn diese seltsame Definition von Rassismus her?
> 
> Bei Rassismus finden sich in der Regel immer zwei von einander abhängige Mechanismen.
> 
> ...


Diese Einschräkung auf Phänotyp ist zwar verbreitet, trifft aber nicht. Juden sind z.B. vom Phänotyp nicht von Westeuropäern zu unterscheiden (wenn man mal von gewissen Vorurteilen absieht), es ist aber dennoch purer Rassismus, wenn man die "Herrenrasse" für besser hält. 

Letztlich ist das Kriterium nach dem eine Gruppe von Menschen ausgegrenzt wird, völlig gleichgültig. Und deswegen wende ich das Wort "Rassismus" auch auf Ausgrenzung wegen Religion, Sozialem Status, Intelligenz, Sexueller Identität usw. an. Und ich denke, das ist durchaus legitim, denn Ausgrenzung ist und bleibt immer das selbe, egal welches Kriterium dazu missbraucht wird. 

Und dass wir alle nie völlig frei von Vorurteilen sind, ist genau der Punkt, den ich vor einigen Seiten geschrieben habe und den Nightslaver aufgegriffen hat. Ob wir es wollen oder nicht, ein kleiner Rassist steckt in jedem von uns. In wie weit wir ihn bekämpfen oder ihm die Oberhand lassen, dass ist es, wo sich die Schreiber hier im Forum und überall sonst recht deutlich unterscheiden.



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Traurig wie man hier immer gleich persönlich beleidigt wird, nur weil man kein Bahnhofsklatscher ist, sondern Realist.


Du sagst Realist, ich sage kompromissloser Egoist. Das ist auch keine Beleidigung sondern einfach eine Feststellung. Egoisten sind wir alle, die Frage ist, wie stark es unser Handeln und Denken bestimmt. 

Dass ich der Meinung bin, dass die skrupellosen Egoisten auf dieser Welt genau die Menschen sind, die das größte Leid verursachen, sollte nicht wirklich überraschen.



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> CDU-Wähler sind übrigens auch Nazis und Rassisten:


Nazis sicher nicht, Rassisten, in dem Sinne wie ich es oben schrieb, durchaus. 



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Wolfgang Bosbach: Fluchtlinge ohne Pass an Grenze nicht einreisen lassen - WELT


Ich finde Bosbach nicht verkehrt, er sagt was er meint und er kann gut argumentieren. Hier stimme ich ihm aber nicht zu. Auch wenn mir klar ist, dass das einige Menschen missbrauchen, halte ich es für völlig absurd, von einem Flüchtling zu verlangen, Papiere bei sich zu führen. Zumal uns die heutige Technik es problemlos erlaubt, Menschen auch ohne Papiere eindeutig zu registrieren und zu identifizieren. Man muss das nur konsequent durchziehen.


----------



## Johnny05 (30. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Was willst du ständig mit deinen blöden Einzeilern? Das ist nunmal mittlerweile ein gängiges Wort in diesem Sachverhalt.



Das ist ein gängiges Wort in deinem Sachverhalt und ein gängiges unter Euch AFD - Jublern.Deine sehr eingeschränkte Sichtweise kommt damit wieder einmal deutlich zum Tragen.Nazis sind eben auf ihr beschränktes Weltbild begrenzt.


----------



## Andregee (30. September 2017)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn diese seltsame Definition von Rassismus her?
> 
> Bei Rassismus finden sich in der Regel immer zwei von einander abhängige Mechanismen.
> 
> ...


Diese Abgrenzung zwischen Mensch und Tier hält aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen nicht stand. Selbst wir Menschen sind Instinktgesteuert und ein freier Wille existiert nicht. Fremdenfeindlichkeit ist also nichts weiter als ein archaisches Überbleibsel urzeitlicher Überlebensstrategien

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (30. September 2017)

Andregee schrieb:


> Diese Abgrenzung zwischen Mensch und Tier hält aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen nicht stand. Selbst wir Menschen sind Instinktgesteuert und ein freier Wille existiert nicht.



Oh, das ist ja einfach, wenn kein freier Wille existiert, gibt es ja auch keine Verantwortung...

Ich gebe Dir in so fern Recht, dass das, was wir als Wille bezeichnen, nichts weiter als ein deterministischer Prozess ist, der durch Gene, Erziehung, Umgebung, Umstände usw. definiert wurde. Das ändert aber nichts daran dass dieser Prozess zu Entscheidungen führen, die nur dann einen Sinn machen, wenn wir uns auch dafür verantwortlich zeigen. Denn jede Handlung hat Konsequenzen. Und das geht in den Entscheidungsprozess des "freien Willen" ein. 

Also ist, für all purposes and intents der freie Wille exakt das, wofür wir es sehen: Unsere alleinige Entscheidung für die sich unser Gehirn auf Grund der Summe alle Einflüsse entscheidet. Im vollen Bewusstsein für die Konsequenzen - insbesondere auch die auch für das eigene Wohlgefühl, das eben auch durch Emotionen wie Gewissen, Habgier, Wolllust etc. beeinflusst wird.


----------



## Two-Face (30. September 2017)

Ein sehr großer Teil unserer Handlungen wird bereits alleine dadurch beeinflusst, dass wir eben wissen, dass wir irgendwann sterben.
Wir sind die einzige, bekannte Lebensform, die sich dieser Tatsache bewusst ist, was auch ein ganz maßgeblicher Faktor zur Unterscheidung von Tieren ist.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2017)

Andregee schrieb:


> Diese Abgrenzung zwischen Mensch und Tier hält aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen nicht stand. Selbst wir Menschen sind Instinktgesteuert und ein freier Wille existiert nicht.



Wieso existiert kein freier Wille?
Ich werde jedenfalls nicht vom Instinkt geleitet, dass ich ein Flüchtlingsheim anzünden will.
Der Mensch hat ein Bewusstsein, daher hat er auch einen freien Willen.


----------



## Andregee (30. September 2017)

Dein Instinkt steuert eben einen umgekehrt gerichteten Weg. Ich bin kein Verhaltensforscher, habe jedoch einige sehr aktuelle Reportagen und Berichte gesehen, die genau definierten, das der freie Wille ein Irrglaube ist, der an dem Punkt stattfindet wo wir uns scheinbar entscheiden, während die Handlung längst bestimmt wurde aus Bereichen unseres Gehirns derer wir uns nicht bewusst sind und welche wir ganz bestimmt nicht steuern können. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (30. September 2017)

Wo standen diese Berichte? In der BILD-Zeitung? Auf N24?


----------



## Andregee (30. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein sehr großer Teil unserer Handlungen wird bereits alleine dadurch beeinflusst, dass wir eben wissen, dass wir irgendwann sterben.
> Wir sind die einzige, bekannte Lebensform, die sich dieser Tatsache bewusst ist, was auch ein ganz maßgeblicher Faktor zur Unterscheidung von Tieren ist.


Die Abgrenzung halte ich für veraltet bezüglich der Erkenntnis. Es gibt Tiere die bewußt Plätze zum Sterben aufsuchen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (30. September 2017)

Andregee schrieb:


> Die Abgrenzung halte ich für veraltet bezüglich der Erkenntnis. Es gibt Tiere die bewußt Plätze zum Sterben aufsuchen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Meinst du damit die Elefanten, die vor ihrem Tod in Sümpfe oder sumpfnahe Gebiete gehen? Hat mit dem baldigen Ableben überhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------



## Verminaard (30. September 2017)

Ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen auf welchem Niveau diese Diskussion mittlerweilen gefuehrt wird?
Ich will mich hier gar nicht rausnehmen und mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger herumstolzieren.

Ich habe mir nur die letzten Seiten mehrmals durchgelesen. Keine Ahnung wieviel davon jetzt haengengeblieben ist.
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, eigentlich unbewusst schon frueher, ist der Ton der sich hier manifestiert hat.

Egal welche Meinung man vertritt, man muss doch den Anspruch haben, wenigstens hier vernuenftig miteinander umzugehen.

Hier werden Keulen geschwungen, egal in welche Richtung, diffamiert, Aussagen ins Laecherliche gezogen, usw.

Wollt ihr wirklich so miteinander umgehen?
Denkt ihr, wenn ihr eine andere Meinung schlecht macht oder dasthehen laesst, das es euch moralisch ueberlegen macht?

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ich bin selbst erschrocken, das ich mich da, auch durch Aussagen anderer, etwas hinreissen lasse.


Wenns so weitergeht, sollte man ueberlegen diesen Thread zu schliessen und in der Versenkung verschwinden zu lassen.
So kommen kaum noch sinvolle Sachen bei rum.


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. September 2017)

Andregee schrieb:


> Dein Instinkt steuert eben einen umgekehrt gerichteten Weg. Ich bin kein Verhaltensforscher, habe jedoch einige sehr aktuelle Reportagen und Berichte gesehen, die genau definierten, das der freie Wille ein Irrglaube ist, der an dem Punkt stattfindet wo wir uns scheinbar entscheiden, während die Handlung längst bestimmt wurde aus Bereichen unseres Gehirns derer wir uns nicht bewusst sind und welche wir ganz bestimmt nicht steuern können.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Das ich jetzt also auf deinen Beitrag antworte, ist also keine Entscheidung, sondern wäre automatisch passiert? Das ich bewusst deinen ersten Beitrag ignoriert habe, ist also auch schon vorherbestimmt?

Selbst wenn kein freier Wille existieren sollte, im gewissen Maße hat ein Mensch Entscheidungsfreiheit.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ich bin selbst erschrocken, das ich mich da, auch durch Aussagen anderer, etwas hinreissen lasse.
> 
> .



Hab ich bei deinen letzten Beiträgen nicht gemerkt.


----------



## Cleriker (30. September 2017)

Andregee schrieb:


> Diese Abgrenzung zwischen Mensch und Tier hält aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen nicht stand. Selbst wir Menschen sind Instinktgesteuert und ein freier Wille existiert nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Das mag auf dich vielleicht zutreffen, aber sicher nicht auf jeden. Warum wohl bin ich meiner Frau seit Jahren treu, obwohl mein Drang mir was ganz anderes empfiehlt? Warum sitzen wir gern gemeinsam am Feuer, obwohl fast jedes Tier davor flieht? Unser Instinkt sagt vielen von uns auch dass es gefährlich ist und die meisten Menschen haben vollkommen unerklärlich, Angst vorm Tod. Andere (mich eingeschlossen) nicht im Ansatz. Warum opfern sich wenige (aus beiden Lagern) für viele? Da ist unser Instinkt auch anderer Meinung. Trotzdem tun wir sowas. Wie bitte soll das mit deiner Theorie zu vereinbaren sein?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2017)

Andregee schrieb:


> Dein Instinkt steuert eben einen umgekehrt gerichteten Weg. Ich bin kein Verhaltensforscher, habe jedoch einige sehr aktuelle Reportagen und Berichte gesehen, die genau definierten, das der freie Wille ein Irrglaube ist, der an dem Punkt stattfindet wo wir uns scheinbar entscheiden, während die Handlung längst bestimmt wurde aus Bereichen unseres Gehirns derer wir uns nicht bewusst sind und welche wir ganz bestimmt nicht steuern können.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Nenne mir mal Beispiele?
Das menschliche Gehirn ist extrem komplex. Niemand versteht es. Keiner weiß, wo man das Bewusstsein findet.
Das einzige, was man machen kann, ist Bereich des Gehirns bestimmten Dingen zuzuordnen. Wie Sprache und so.
Das wars dann aber auch. Was genau passiert, weiß niemand. Wo und wie Informationen abgespeichert werden, weiß niemand.



Andregee schrieb:


> Die Abgrenzung halte ich für veraltet bezüglich der Erkenntnis. Es gibt Tiere die bewußt Plätze zum Sterben aufsuchen



Das ist schlicht Unsinn.

Und bevor du jetzt mit den Elefanten ankommst. Elefanten gehen dort hin, wo sie Gras essen können.
Das Gebiss eines Elefanten ist begrenzt. Wenn es an seinem Zenit angekommen ist, gehen Elefanten dort hin, wo besonders weiche Gräser sind. Können sie auch diese irgendwann nicht mehr essen, verhungern sie schlicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich. Oder wie erklärst du dir, dass die Leute nach 10 Jahren oder länger abgeschoben werden, weil sie beim Asylantrag falsche Angaben gemacht haben?
> Jeder Fall wird eben im Einzelnen geprüft und wenn da was nicht stimmt,  wird nachgehakt und wenn sich da was als Falsch heraus stellt, sind die  karten schlecht.



Aha und diese Erkentnis hast du aus welcher Quelle, das Menschen nach 10 Jahren abgeschoben werden weil sie gelogen haben und nicht weil sie keinen Schutzstatus genossen haben, oder mehr genossen haben?
Oder auch nur wieder die eine deiner ich mal mir die Welt wie ich sie gerne hätte Fantasien, wie leider zu oft in letzter Zeit?
Ich habe dir schon verlinkt und danach nochmal darauf hingewiesen das das BAMF sagt das Lügen keinen zwingenden Einfluss darauf haben ob jemand abgelehnt wird oder nicht, sondern das vor allem sein das vorhanden sein einens schutzbedarfs entscheidend ist:



> Im Asylverfahrensgesetz steht zwar: „Ein unbegründeter Asylantrag ist   als offensichtlich unbegründet abzulehnen, wenn der Ausländer im   Asylverfahren über seine Identität oder Staatsangehörigkeit täuscht oder   diese Angaben verweigert.“ *Das Bamf aber erklärte der „Welt am   Sonntag“: Nachweislich falsche Angaben zur Identität führten nicht   automatisch zu einer Ablehnung.*





Threshold schrieb:


> Das kommt immer darauf an.
> Wenn du bei einem Schulden hast, kassiert er deinen Pass ein, damit er weiß, wer du bist und wo du und deine Familie zu finden sind.



Genau, weil der türkische, oder lybische, bulgarische, was auch immer Schleuser auch erstmal für 500 bis 5000 Dollar die er für eine Überfahrt / Fahrt nimmt nach Senegal, oder Maroko fahren wird und dort von irgend einer Familie in irgend einem Dorf die Schulden eintreiben wird, oder darauf baut das die Person von der er den Pass hat schon in Europa finden wird um Schulden eintreiben zu können?

Irgendwie ist aktuell bei dir zimliche Märchenstunde oder?

Kein Schleuser schleust, soweit mir bekannt ist irgend jemanden auf Kredit. Da gilt nur Cash ist wahres. Ich habe auch noch in keiner Reportage, in keinem Artikel oder sonstwo das Gegenteil gehört. Jeder Flüchtling, jeder Schleuser der dort bis dato zu Wort kam hat gesagt das man nur gegen direkte Bezahlung schleust.
Sofern du also andere Quellen hast her damit, aber ich habe berechtigte Zweifel daran das es mehr ist als nur deine blühende Fantasie die diesen Standpunkt für richtig hält.

Alle einschlägigen Quellen sprechen jedenfalls gegen deine Ansichten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, ja, man hat vermutlich die Ausweispapiere alle 5 Millionen Flüchtlinge in den Wäldern Österreichs gefunden.
> Ich finde die Kotze von Deutschen vor einschlägigen Kneipen. Ergo müssen alle Deutschen vor Kneipen kotzen, denn anders ist es ja nicht zu erklären.



Habe ich wo gesagt?
Es waren irgendwas zwischen 5000 und 10.000 Ausweisdokumente die man gefunden hat, ob das alle waren? Wer weiß, auf großes mediales Interesse stießen die Funde ja zu der Zeit nicht, möglich also das es durchaus mehr waren die man insgesamt fand, oder auch das es nur diese 5000 bis 10.000 Ausweisdokumente waren.



Two-Face schrieb:


> War vermutlich so eine N24-Reportage.



Na na Two-Face, du musst nicht immer von deinen Sehgewohnheiten auf andere Personen schlussfolgern. Nur weil du scheinbar sehr viel für den Sender übrig hast gilt das nicht auch für andere Menschen die sich mit Themen noch mit einer gewissen thematischen Ernsthaftigkeit beschäftigen und daher auch noch zu anderen Quellen greifen. 



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn diese seltsame Definition von Rassismus her?
> 
> Bei Rassismus finden sich in der Regel immer zwei von einander abhängige Mechanismen.
> 
> ...



Der einzige der da wohl eine merkwürdige Definition von Rassismus hat bist scheinbar du, aber das hat Grestorn ja schon erleutert wieso deine Ansicht nicht die umfassende Definition sein kann.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Tiere handeln fast ausschließlich nur nach Instinkten wie Hunger und Geschlechtstrieb und nicht nach rassistischen und fremdenfeindlichen Motiven. Aber falls du da irgendwelche wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse zu hast, lass ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.



Im von mir verlinkten Artikel der Zeit wird sich auf wissenschaftliche Forschungen zu dem Thema bezogen, wenn du ihn gelesen hättest. Mehr Quelle kann ich dir so nicht geben, für mehr Einblick in die Thematik wird dir wohl nur eine selbstständige Beschäftigung mit der Thematik bleiben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nenne mir mal Beispiele?



Delphine evt? Die Wissenschaft scheint da durchaus entsprechende Ansichten zu vertreten, ist sich aber nicht völlig einig:



> Sie hätten positive und negative Empfindungen, Emotionen,  Selbstbewusstsein und *seien in der Lage, ihr Verhalten zu steuern*.  Delfine erkennen einander und begegnen sich mit Respekt, meist sogar mit  offener Zuneigung, zitierte White aus zahlreichen Studien. Sie nehmen  sich im Spiegel wahr - eine Leistung, die außer ihnen nur Menschen und  Menschenaffen vollbringen – *gehen analytisch und planmäßig vor und lösen  komplexe Aufgaben*. Außerdem haben sie die Kapazität, körperlich und  gefühlsmäßig intensiv und langanhaltend zu leiden.
> 
> Hirnforschung: Delfin steht Mensch an Intelligenz kaum nach - WELT



Je nachdem wären Delphine aber in dem Fall durchaus auch in der Lage bewusste Entscheidungen zu fällen und müssten sowas wie einen eigenen Willen besitzen.


----------



## Two-Face (30. September 2017)

Da steht N24.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Da steht N24.



Uh echt, nein wie böse! Am besten du rufst sofort einen Medienexorzisten bevor der N24-Bezebub von dir noch Besitz ergreift.
Steht an der Stelle ja auch nirgends das ich es als Beweis ansehe, sondern war nur ein Beitrag das es auch in der Wissenschaft dazu andere Ansichten gibt und da spielt es wohl keine Rolle ob N24 darüber berichtet, oder Focus, Spiegel, Zeit, FA, SZ, oder Stephen Hawking persöhnlich.


----------



## Two-Face (30. September 2017)

Welche andere Ansicht?
Dir ist schon klar, was das für ein Post war, den Threshold als "Unsinn" bezeichnet hat?
Es ging darum, dass Tiere angeblich Orte "zum Sterben" aufsuchen würden. Und das ist nunmal Unsinn, oder tun Delfine sowas?

Und was N24, erst recht der Focus oder auch der Spiegel, die Zeit oder sonstige Nachrichtenformate so zum Thema Naturwissenschaft von sich geben ist generell mit höchster Vorsicht zu genießen. Habe da schon einigen Stuss gesehen und gelesen, da brauchst du mir mit sowas nicht ankommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Welche andere Ansicht?
> Dir ist schon klar, was das für ein Post war, den Threshold als "Unsinn" bezeichnet hat?
> Es ging darum, dass Tiere angeblich Orte "zum Sterben" aufsuchen würden. Und das ist nunmal Unsinn, oder tun Delfine sowas?



Ja und ich bezog mich auf den ersten Teil des gleichen Posts wo er nach Beispielen für freien Willen und Bewustsein fragt.
Ich habe das Zitat mal angepasst, weil die Stelle mit dem Unsinn Unsinn ist der durch ungünstiges löschen entstanden ist.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und was N24, erst recht der Focus oder auch der Spiegel, die Zeit oder  sonstige Nachrichtenformate so zum Thema Naturwissenschaft von sich  geben ist generell mit höchster Vorsicht zu genießen. Habe da schon  einigen Stuss gesehen und gelesen, da brauchst du mir mit sowas nicht  ankommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weshalb ich geschrieben habe das es da in der Wissenschaft scheinbar andere Ansichten gibt, ich es also entsprechend nicht werten will, inwieweit es zutreffend ist.
Jedenfalls gibt es evt. durchaus Tiere die Bewustsein und sowas wie einen freien Willen besitzen.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Je nachdem wären Delphine aber in dem Fall durchaus auch in der Lage bewusste Entscheidungen zu fällen und müssten sowas wie einen eigenen Willen besitzen.



Klar sind Delfine intelligent, aber sind sie sich ihre begrenzten Lebens bewusst? Sicher nicht.
Das gleiche Verhalten kannst du auch bei Menschenaffen beobachten, nur dass sie, im Gegensatz zu Delfinen, ihre Hände benutzen können.
Ein Menschenaffe hat in etwa den Intellekt eines 2 Jährigen Kindes.
Bei Delfinen kann man das schlecht einschätzen, da sie nun mal im Wasser leben.
Zumindest würden Delfine nur 1x ein Hochenergie Experiment machen -- danach nie wieder.


----------



## Grestorn (30. September 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das mag auf dich vielleicht zutreffen, aber sicher nicht auf jeden. Warum wohl bin ich meiner Frau seit Jahren treu, obwohl mein Drang mir was ganz anderes empfiehlt?



Weil Deine Gene, Deine Erziehung, Deine Umgebung dich prägen, Dein Gewissen bilden, Dein Verstand weiß um die Konsequenzen usw. und deswegen triffst Du die Entscheidungen, die Du triffst. 

Die Frage ist doch, was ist "freier Wille"? Für mich ist alles, was wir tun, die Folge unserer Persönlichkeit, und die ist gebildet durch Einflüsse von außen (dazu zählen auch Deine Gene). Ausschließlich. 

Das ändert nichts an meinem Selbstwert, denn am Ende des Tages spielt es keine Rolle, ob mein Verhalten vorbestimmt (determiniert) ist oder nicht, da Chaos-Mathematik und die Komplexität des menschlichen Geistes dafür sorgt, dass mein Verhalten niemals unzweifelhaft vorhergesagt werden kann. Selbst von mir selbst nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (30. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jedenfalls gibt es evt. durchaus Tiere die Bewustsein und sowas wie einen freien Willen besitzen.


Natürlich gibt es Tiere mit echtem Ich-Bewusstsein und genau da ist in deinem verlinkten Artikel auch wieder ein Fehler bzw. eine Ungenauigkeit. Delfine und Menschenaffen sicht nicht die einzigen, die den Spiegeltest bestehen, da gibt es auch (wenn auch wenige) andere Arten, z.B. manche Elefantenarten.

Nur wo genau hört da der Instinkt auf und der freie Wille an?
Betrand Russell hat immer gesagt, der Mensch sei impulsgesteuert.
Das menschliche Gehrin ist das komplexeste Objekt, das wir kennen (hehe, sagt unser Gehirn), es kann in seinem Leben mehr neuronale Verknüpfungen eingehen, als es Atome im Universum gibt und es gibt immernoch keinen Computer, der da heranreicht. Gerade die Psychologie ist ein heftig umstrittenes Thema, es hat Jahrzehnte gebraucht, um in der Psychotherapie zu halbwegs brauchbaren Erkenntnisen zu kommen. Es gibt psychische Erkrankungen, für die immernoch keine Ursache oder echte Heilung bekannt ist.


----------



## Cleriker (30. September 2017)

Das ist genau das, was ich als freien Willen bezeichne. 
Seinen Umgang kann man sich zu großen teilen aussuchen, genau wie fast alles andere auch. Man muss nur wollen. Letztlich führt es für mich immer wieder zurück auf eigene Entscheidungen.
Demnach für mich, ganz klar nur eine ansatzweise vorgegebene Richtung durch die Gene, der Rest Selbstbestimmung.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> es kann in seinem Leben mehr neuronale Verknüpfungen eingehen, als es Atome im Universum gibt



Wobei das ja kompletter Unsinn ist. 
für eine Verknüpfung brauchst du Atome.


----------



## Cleriker (30. September 2017)

Den Finger in die Wunde reicht dir nicht. Du musst vorher nochmal damit ins Salz, was? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (30. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei das ja kompletter Unsinn ist.
> für eine Verknüpfung brauchst du Atome.


Stimmt, ich meinte natürlich die Anzahl der verschiedenen Zustände.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. September 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen auf welchem Niveau diese Diskussion mittlerweilen gefuehrt wird?




Warum das denn? Dafür wie krass niveaulos Diskussionen im Internet geführt werden, ist das Niveau hier doch in Ordnung. Keiner wird wirklich vulgär, gehässig oder sonst was, und rechte Tendenzen á la Volksaufhetzung gegenüber Minderheiten sollen und müssen sogar hier angesprochen und enttarnt werden, denn heute versteckt sich der Nazi leider zu oft im Unschulds-Fell des "besorgten Bürgers" der es eigentlich ja nur gut meint, wenn er auf gewisse gesellschaftliche Missstände hinweist


----------



## Klinge Xtream (1. Oktober 2017)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass hier Menschen ohne größere Einflüsse posten, kann man über einige Posts schmunzeln bzw. sich vor den Kopf fassen.
Das aber anscheinend das ganze Land (neben Detschland auch Schweden usw.) durch Propaganda, närrische Ideologie und falsche/korrupte Kreaturen in wichtigen Positionen gelähmt ist, bin ich mit der Sicht in die Zukunft nicht so optimistisch wie ein Alexander Wagandt.
Eher sehe ich es wie Herr Janich und Co, würde am liebsten den sinkenden Kahn verlassen.
Selbst ein deutscher Rapper wie Kollegah hat geblickt was die grundlegenden Probleme der "westlichen Welt" sind und bekommt von mir Anerkennung.
Ein Ösi (Kilez More) trägt in einem Song zig Hashtags zusammen anhand derer man einige wichtige Dinge recherchieren kann. Auch er wird vom System nicht gern gesehen.

Ich kann nicht verstehen wie man so blind sein kann dem System und seinen Anhängseln noch zu glauben, sich wie schon zu Napoleons Zeiten so verarschen zu lassen
und sogar noch mit Applaus in den Untergang geht.
Obwohl man gewisse Parteien medial und mithilfe ideologischer Zombies sabotiert hat, hat eine größere davon regen Zulauf bekommen.
Und man kann wohl gestehen, dass es nicht knapp 13% der Wähler waren die die Partei wählten, eher gestand man der Partei von oben so wenig zu.
Aber es ist ja immernoch ein nettes Theaterstück, mit dem man die ,,Bürger'' in Beschäftigung hält.


----------



## Grestorn (1. Oktober 2017)

@Klinge Xtream: Du tust so auf aufgeklärt und als hättest Du alleine die totale Übersicht. 

Und merkst gar nicht, wie Du selbst Opfer von Agitatoren bist. Deine Postings hier sprechen eine sehr eindeutige Sprache. 

Kollegah, meine Fresse...


----------



## Two-Face (1. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Kollegah, meine Fresse...


Ist das nicht der, den Frauen, Juden und Homosexuelle besonders "toll" finden?


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der, den Frauen, Juden und Homosexuelle besonders "toll" finden?



Ja, das übliche halt. Kennt man von anderen auch.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (1. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> @Klinge Xtream: Du tust so auf aufgeklärt und als hättest Du alleine die totale Übersicht.
> 
> Und merkst gar nicht, wie Du selbst Opfer von Agitatoren bist. Deine Postings hier sprechen eine sehr eindeutige Sprache.
> 
> Kollegah, meine Fresse...



Und welche Sprache sprechen meine Postings hier? Klär uns doch bitte auf.
Aber deiner Meinung nach sind immer mehr Menschen die Probleme sehen und sie ansprechen, oder gar die Seiten/Lager wechseln
nur manipulierte Opfer, die diesen Agitatoren naiv glauben.
Man kann nicht missionieren, es muss von selber fruchten. Das hat auch Cr7s in 33° angesprochen mit ,,Schlaf dich erstmal aus - vielleicht kapierst du's morgen''.

Und um auf Kollegah zurückzukommen: 
Wie konnte ich nur diesen pösen Rapper erwähnen? Pfui pfui


----------



## Two-Face (1. Oktober 2017)

Nimm' doch beim nächsten Mal gleich Xavier Naidoo.


----------



## Leob12 (1. Oktober 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der, den Frauen, Juden und Homosexuelle besonders "toll" finden?


Nein, Kollegah ist das definitiv nicht, du meinst Bushido. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (1. Oktober 2017)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Und welche Sprache sprechen meine Postings hier? Klär uns doch bitte auf.


Ich meine nicht nur diesen Thread. Ich erinnere nur an einige Postings im 9/11 Thread. 



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Aber deiner Meinung nach sind immer mehr Menschen die Probleme sehen und sie ansprechen, oder gar die Seiten/Lager wechseln
> nur manipulierte Opfer, die diesen Agitatoren naiv glauben.



Leute wie Du scheinen zu meinen, wir hätten Probleme. Ich meine, richtig ernste, harte Probleme. Ich kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, weil ihr alle gar nicht wisst, was Probleme sind. Manchmal ist ein Blick in die Geschichte und in andere Länder wirklich heilsam, um zu sehen, wie harmlos unsere Probleme in D tatsächlich sind!


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (1. Oktober 2017)

Stimmt, Untergrabung der Demokratie ist ja quasi ein Kavaliersdelikt.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Oktober 2017)

Untergraben der Demokratie? Wo und wie genau?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (1. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Stimmt, Untergrabung der Demokratie ist ja quasi ein Kavaliersdelikt.



Demokratie heißt auch, dass man die Stimme der Mehrheit akzeptiert, auch wenn sie einem nicht gefällt. 

Oder worauf spielst Du genau an mit Deiner Bemerkung?


----------



## Johnny05 (2. Oktober 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Nein, Kollegah ist das definitiv nicht, du meinst Bushido.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




Dieser Typ ist auch nicht besser....jetzt werden schon Deutschrapper als die großen Gesellschaftsversteher aufgeführt.Wenn man nur das als Wahrheit akzeptiert , was andere einem in den Schädel hämmern und nachbrüllt , den nehm Ich nicht mal im Ansatz für voll.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Oktober 2017)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Dieser Typ ist auch nicht besser....jetzt werden schon Deutschrapper als die großen Gesellschaftsversteher aufgeführt.Wenn man nur das als Wahrheit akzeptiert , was andere einem in den Schädel hämmern und nachbrüllt , den nehm Ich nicht mal im Ansatz für voll.



Doch, Kollegah ist besser als Bushido. Außerdem ist es ziemlich dämlich Deutschrapper pauschal als unfähig bei diesen Themen zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Oktober 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Doch, Kollegah ist besser als Bushido. Außerdem ist es ziemlich dämlich Deutschrapper pauschal als unfähig bei diesen Themen zu bezeichnen.



"Besser als Bushido" ist kein Qualitätsmerkmal. Er mag nicht ganz so unsäglich sein, aber "besser" ist nicht das Wort, dass ich in diesem Zusammenhang verwenden möchte. 

Jeder darf auf die Musik stehen, die ihm am liebsten ist, und wenn das Rap ist, dann ist das völlig ok. Aber der sog. "Gangster-Rap" ist echt unter aller Sau, weil mit den Texten auch immer Messages transportiert werden, und diese sich in den Köpfen der Hörer auch festsetzen. Bei Gangster-Rap aus den USA war das (bei uns) nicht weiter schlimm, weil die Zielgruppe (Achtung: Vorurteil  ) das in der Regel eh nicht (richtig) verstanden hat. Bei deutschen Rappern ist das leider anders. 

Kollegah – Wikipedia

Der Mann ist für mich absolut untragbar, da ist der Unterschied zu Bushido nur marginal.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> "Besser als Bushido" ist kein Qualitätsmerkmal. Er mag nicht ganz so unsäglich sein, aber "besser" ist nicht das Wort, dass ich in diesem Zusammenhang verwenden möchte.
> 
> Jeder darf auf die Musik stehen, die ihm am liebsten ist, und wenn das Rap ist, dann ist das völlig ok. Aber der sog. "Gangster-Rap" ist echt unter aller Sau, weil mit den Texten auch immer Messages transportiert werden, und diese sich in den Köpfen der Hörer auch festsetzen. Bei Gangster-Rap aus den USA war das (bei uns) nicht weiter schlimm, weil die Zielgruppe (Achtung: Vorurteil  ) das in der Regel eh nicht (richtig) verstanden haben. Bei deutschen Rappern ist das leider anders.
> 
> ...



Keine Angst, ich kenne Kollegah, da brauche ich keinen Wikipedia-Artikel. 
Kollegah parodiert diese Gangsterrapper eigentlich, übertreibt bewusst so stark, eben weil er es nicht ernst meint. Wer würde auch einen Gangsterrapper ernst nehmen der Felix Blume heißt?
Und was ist dabei wenn Leute diese Fassade nicht durchschauen? Gibt ja auch Leute die glauben K.I.Z. ist rechts...


----------



## Grestorn (2. Oktober 2017)

Zum Thema Satire und warum es nicht reicht, Dinge mit dem Label "Satire" reinzuwaschen, gibt es im Spiegel eine gute Kolumne: 

Grand Theft Auto: GTA wird 20 - Wer nicht mitlacht, ist humorlos - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Dinge haben eine Message. Auch wenn man lächelnd "Satire" dazu sagt, bleibt die Message am Ende weiter stehen. Und wird von vielen genau so verstanden, wie sie auch da steht. Das ist bei GTA nicht anders als bei Kollegah und den meisten seiner Gangster-Rapper Kollegahs 

K.I.Z. kenne ich nicht, auch nicht ihre Texte. Songtexte aber definieren durchaus, wo eine Band steht, und sie muss sich dessen auch stellen. Zu sagen "war doch nicht so gemeint, alles Satire, seht her, ich engagier mich doch auch gegen Rechts..." reicht eben nicht. Oft genug ist das nur ein Lippenbekenntnis, um bestimmten Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen und einen bestimmten Teil der Fans nicht zu verschrecken. Man tanzt sozusagen auf mehreren Hochzeiten, damit man möglichst viel vom Markt abgreifen kann (denn genau darum geht's doch am Ende).


----------



## Leob12 (2. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Zum Thema Satire und warum es nicht reicht, Dinge mit dem Label "Satire" reinzuwaschen, gibt es im Spiegel eine gute Kolumne:
> 
> Grand Theft Auto: GTA wird 20 - Wer nicht mitlacht, ist humorlos - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> ...



Wie schon gesagt, Kollegah hat das von Anfang an gemacht und mit den typischen Stereotypen der Gangsterrapper gespielt. Er hat nicht im Nachhinein "Satire" draufgeklatscht sondern es war sein Markenzeichen. 
Wenn du sagst, Dinge haben eine Message, und die Leute die Boom Boom Boom von KIZ als rechten Track gegen Flüchtlinge verstehen (ja, die gibts tatsächlich), ist das deren Schuld? Die Message war eigentlich eine ganz andere und jeder mit etwas Hirnschmalz versteht das auch. 
Genauso gibt es Leute die einen bestimmten Comedian/Satiriker angreifen weil er teilweise Witze gegen Minderheiten macht, ein Programm heißt ja glaube ich auch "Jede Minderheit hat ein Recht auf Diskriminierung" und er hat an Schulen aus "Mein Kampf" vorgelesen. 
Das kann auch missverstanden werden, deswegen hört er aber nicht damit auf.


----------



## 4B11T (2. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, weil ihr alle gar nicht wisst, was Probleme sind. Manchmal ist ein Blick in die Geschichte und in andere Länder wirklich heilsam, um zu sehen, wie harmlos unsere Probleme in D tatsächlich sind!



Es geht uns schließlich so gut wie nie, wir schwimmen im Wohlstand. Natürlich darf der erhobene Zeigefinger nicht fehlen: schaut mal in andere Teile der Erde, wo die Menschen morgens nicht wissen, ob sie abends noch was zu essen haben. 

Diese Argumentation ist zwecklos und sinnbefreit, weil sie scheinbar unangreifbar ist. Damit kann man jedes "vermeintliche Problem" in Deutschland abschmettern und als unbedeutend deklarieren:

--> "Im Osten verdienen die Menschen viel weniger bei gleicher Arbeit, während die Kosten für Lebensmittel, Versicherungen, Benzin, Elektronik, Reisen, ... identisch sind" Antwort: "schaut mal in andere Länder, dort sind die Menschen in ihrem ganzen Leben noch nie verreist und haben auch kein Auto usw."
--> "Die halbtags arbeitende, alleinerziehende Mutter weiß nicht, wie sie am Monatsende ihre Grundkosten decken soll" Antwort: "schaut mal in andere Länder, da verhungern die Kinder..."
--> "Der Handwerker kann ab 55 seinen Job gesundheitsbedingt nicht mehr 40h/Woche ausüben, muss aber noch bis mind. 67 weiter arbeiten" Antwort: "schaut mal in andere Länder, da werden die Leute nichtmal so alt und ihr beschwert euch"

Diese Argumentation geht immer: "die Beliebtheit der AfD ist erschreckend" Antwort "in anderen Ländern gibt es nicht mal Wahlen" oh verdammt, dafür darf die unangreifbare Argumentation natürlich nicht verwendet werden! Merke! richtig ist: "in anderen Ländern geht es den Menschen so schlecht, wie kann man sich in D überhaupt beschweren und aus protest die AfD wählen"


----------



## Grestorn (2. Oktober 2017)

Na, dann gibst Du ja zu, dass Kollegah mit Stereotypen spielt und sie sich damit auch zu Eigen macht. Genau das, was auch GTA macht. Es ist egal, ob er selbst "Satire" dazu sagt oder nicht, das machen die Apologeten ja schon. 

Man darf diese Kritik jetzt nicht zu weit ziehen. Ich hab ja selber GTA gespielt, aber mir gehen die Dinge darin zum Teil auch deutlich zu weit. Und sicher ist nicht jeder Kollegah-Fan rechts oder macht sich die Stereotypen zu eigen. Kritikwürdig bleibt das dennoch, weil die Message nun mal transportiert wird und auch oft genug auf fruchtbaren Boden trifft. 

Der Musikstil alleine macht sicher keine Nazi-Band. Harten, tiefen deutschen Gesang mit rollendem "R" als rechts zu bezeichnen, ist absurd. Und den Text zu "Boom Boom Boom" als Text gegen Flüchtlinge misszuverstehen ist ebenso kein Versehen sondern böse Absicht. 

Gerade in Deutschland sind dabei einige absolut übereifrig. Auch der harmlose Heppner/van Dyke Text zu "Wir sind wir" (ist das echt schon wieder 12 Jahre her?!) wurde sofort als Deutschtümelei verunglimpft, was genauso idiotisch war.

Bei Kollegah ist das aber schon etwas anders. Da sehe ich wenig Raum für Missverständnisse. Ebenso wenig wie bei Naidoo oder Bushido.



4B11T schrieb:


> Es geht uns schließlich so gut wie nie, wir schwimmen im Wohlstand. Natürlich darf der erhobene Zeigefinger nicht fehlen: schaut mal in andere Teile der Erde, wo die Menschen morgens nicht wissen, ob sie abends noch was zu essen haben.
> 
> Diese Argumentation ist zwecklos und sinnbefreit, weil sie scheinbar unangreifbar ist. Damit kann man jedes "vermeintliche Problem" in Deutschland abschmettern und als unbedeutend deklarieren:



Ich sage ja nicht, dass wir keine Probleme haben und dass man die nicht auch adressieren und benennen muss. Das Posting, auf das ich geantwortet habe, malt aber (wie viele andere extrem rechts stehende Menschen) ein absolut überzogen schwarzes Bild an die Wand, nach dem Motto, Merkel und "ihre" Flüchtlinge richten das Land zu Grunde. Frei nach Langer: "Oh Gott, wir werden alle sterben!"


----------



## hazelol (2. Oktober 2017)

bushido hat sich mit den falschen leuten eingelassen und ich heute sklave für den araber clan.
kollegah ist alles andere als dumm. der kritische punkt, ist eher das clientel welches die musik konsumiert und den texten nacheifern will. das sind eben genau die leute die auch glauben das wrestling nicht inszeniert ist.

@edit: 

wir leben in wohlstand weil unser system funktioniert, wobei auch hier der spalt zwischen arm und reich immer größer wird. das ist aber in anderen ländern nicht anders. nur haben wir dort kein funktionierendes system.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

Genau Rap und GTA schadet der Jugend. 

Genauso wie Rock und Elvis der damaligen Jugend geschadet haben, richtig? Das Argument wird es immer geben, solange es unterschiedliche Generationen gibt.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genauso wie Rock und Elvis der damaligen Jugend geschadet haben, richtig?



Das kann niemand sagen, da es eine Welt ohne Rock und Elvis nicht gibt.
Aber vielleicht wäre die Welt ohne Rock und Elvis heute genauso konservativ wie damals und das würde ja in dein Weltbild passen.
Von daher -- hoffe.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau Rap und GTA schadet der Jugend.
> 
> Genauso wie Rock und Elvis der damaligen Jugend geschadet haben, richtig? Das Argument wird es immer geben, solange es unterschiedliche Generationen gibt.



Das habe ich eigentlich so nicht geschrieben. 

Allerdings sehe ich durchaus einen "kleinen" Unterschied in der Message von Elvis und Rock'n'Roll einerseits und Gangster-Rap und GTA andererseits.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2017)

Thema Kinder und altersmut +Pflege sind schon wieder verschwunden


----------



## Johnny05 (2. Oktober 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Doch, Kollegah ist besser als Bushido. Außerdem ist es ziemlich dämlich Deutschrapper pauschal als unfähig bei diesen Themen zu bezeichnen.




Und ? Dann ist es eben dämlich von mir....Im Gegensatz zu Vielen hier im Forum habe Ich eigene Meinung und die werde Ich mir mit Sicherheit nicht nehmen lassen.


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Thema Kinder und altersmut +Pflege sind schon wieder verschwunden


Das gibt es doch gar nicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Das gibt es doch gar nicht.



Ja wo hast du die versteckt 

Finde nur afd, Flüchtlinge  und Co


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (2. Oktober 2017)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Und ? Dann ist es eben dämlich von mir....Im Gegensatz zu Vielen hier im Forum habe Ich eigene Meinung und die werde Ich mir mit Sicherheit nicht nehmen lassen.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Niemand nimmt dir eine Meinung, wenn er Vorurteile korrigiert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

Hier zwei schöne Kommentare zur Wahl:

Angela Merkel: Die Arroganz der Macht
Sie sate Wind und erntete Sturm 

Und noch ein Kommentar eines SPD Politikers zum Umgang mit der AfD (auch sehr lesenswert):

Darf die AfD einen Ausschuss leiten?


----------



## Cleriker (3. Oktober 2017)

Zwei schöne Kommentare? Keiner der beiden geht darauf ein, dass kein anderer Politiker (die ja längst ihren Rücktritt angeboten hätten) überhaupt in so einer Situation wie Frau Merkel war. Selbst Kohl hatte es deutlich leichter. Diese Kommentare mögen aus deiner Sicht zwar schön sein, die Schreiber haben aber nicht mal bis zur nächsten Ecke gedacht. Solche Typen sitzen mit billigem Anzug in der Kantine, fühlen sich erhaben und bekommen gar nichts auf die Reihe. Maulhelden in meinen Augen.

Edit
Ja, sie hat zurecht für die Organisation der Flüchtlingsproblematik eine Lektion kassiert, ansonsten wüsste ich aber nicht, wer es gesamtheitlich besser gemacht hätte.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, sie hat zurecht für die Organisation der Flüchtlingsproblematik eine Lektion kassiert, ansonsten wüsste ich aber nicht, wer es gesamtheitlich besser gemacht hätte.



Das viel kleinere, wirtschaftlich und politisch schwächere Österreich zum Beispiel. Die haben dafür gesorgt, die Balkanroute zu schließen.

Zum Thema:

Bundestagswahlkampf: Mehr links- als rechtsextremistische Straftaten

Warum verwundert das nicht? Achja, weil ja schon bei G20 deutlich wurde, dass die Politik auf dem linken Auge blind ist.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Oktober 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Edit
> Ja, sie hat zurecht für die Organisation der Flüchtlingsproblematik eine Lektion kassiert, ansonsten wüsste ich aber nicht, wer es gesamtheitlich besser gemacht hätte.


Schlechter hätte es aber auch keiner hinbekommen.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Oktober 2017)

Du hast denke ich, meine Frage falsch aufgefasst. Die Frage war, welcher andere unserer nationalen Volksvertreter *hust* es besser gemacht hätte? Akut, in der Situation und vor der Verantwortung gegenüber der eigenen Partei, der Bürger und der Menschen in Not (egal ob selbst verschuldet, oder nicht).

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das viel kleinere, wirtschaftlich und politisch schwächere Österreich zum Beispiel. Die haben dafür gesorgt, die Balkanroute zu schließen.



Und was ist daran jetzt besser? Dann gehen die jetzt alle außenrum, toll. Oder suchen sich andere Länder. Das ist keine Lösung, das ist den Dreck unter den Teppich kehren. Jetzt sieht man ihn zwar nicht mehr, aber er ist trotzdem noch da.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> 
> Bundestagswahlkampf: Mehr links- als rechtsextremistische Straftaten
> 
> Warum verwundert das nicht? Achja, weil ja schon bei G20 deutlich wurde, dass die Politik auf dem linken Auge blind ist.



Was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun? Achja, weil du schon den ganzen Thread gegen Links wetterst


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du hast denke ich, meine Frage falsch aufgefasst. Die Frage war, welcher andere unserer nationalen Volksvertreter *hust* es besser gemacht hätte? Akut, in der Situation und vor der Verantwortung gegenüber der eigenen Partei, der Bürger und der Menschen in Not (egal ob selbst verschuldet, oder nicht).
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk



Vermutlich jeder, der sich ans Recht gehalten hätte:

Fluchtlingskrise 2015: Unklare Rechtsgrundlage fur Merkels Grenzoffnung -



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und was ist daran jetzt besser? Dann gehen die jetzt alle außenrum, toll. Oder suchen sich andere Länder. Das ist keine Lösung, das ist den Dreck unter den Teppich kehren. Jetzt sieht man ihn zwar nicht mehr, aber er ist trotzdem noch da.



Das darf natürlich nur der erste Schritt sein. Langfristig müssen wir es wie Australien machen. Die Leute zurückführen.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun? Achja, weil du schon den ganzen Thread gegen Links wetterst



Stimmt, was hat ein Artikel über Gewalt während des Wahlkampfes mit dem Thread Bundestagswahl zu tun. Du, das kann ich mir auch nicht erklären.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Oktober 2017)

Recht ist eine Sache, Frauen und Kinder ertrinken lassen, die schon unterwegs sind, aber eine ganz andere. 
Letzteres könnte ich auch nicht. 

Auffangen und schnell wieder zurück geht ja auch. Dazu muss man niemanden einbürgern, oder ertrinken lassen. Ich war auch dafür, vor Ort mehr zu tun, aber wenn die Menschen schon unterwegs sind, dann hat man nicht mehr viele Variablen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Recht ist eine Sache, Frauen und Kinder ertrinken lassen, die schon unterwegs sind, aber eine ganz andere. Letzteres könnte ich auch nicht.



Wusste gar nicht, dass man in Ungarn, Italien oder Griechenland noch ertrinken kann. Wieder was gelernt.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Auffangen und schnell wieder zurück geht ja auch. Dazu muss man niemanden einbürgern, oder ertrinken lassen. Ich war auch dafür, vor Ort mehr zu tun, aber wenn die Menschen schon unterwegs sind, dann hat man nicht mehr viele Variablen.



Nicht einreisen lassen und zurückschicken zum Beispiel.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du nur ganz bestimmte Reiseabschnitte betrachten möchtest, warum sagst du das dann nicht vorher. Die Schiffe sind die erste Station auf dem Weg, deshalb habe ich diese als Beispiel gewählt.
Warum wir nicht einfach Geld und Verpflegung nach Italien transferiert haben, verstehe ich auch nicht. Dort war man überfordert und hatte nicht die notigen Mittel. Das wäre die erste Möglichkeit gewesen. Jedoch wie gesagt, dafür wurde man ja jetzt abgestraft.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vermutlich jeder, der sich ans Recht gehalten hätte:
> 
> Fluchtlingskrise 2015: Unklare Rechtsgrundlage fur Merkels Grenzoffnung -



Aha, die Hetze vom Springer Verlag wieder.
Den sollte man dicht machen und die Springer Familie enteignet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aha, die Hetze vom Springer Verlag wieder.
> Den sollte man dicht machen und die Springer Familie enteignet.



Die Zeitung berichtet über ein Rechtsgutachten, das der Wissenschaftliche Dienst des Bundestages erstellt hat und deshalb sind sie "Hetzer" und gehören enteignet? Solide Logik.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Oktober 2017)

Also wieder alle zurück in den Krieg schicken? Das klingt ja unglaublich human.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Zeitung berichtet über ein Rechtsgutachten, das der Wissenschaftliche Dienst des Bundestages erstellt hat und deshalb sind sie "Hetzer" und gehören enteignet? Solide Logik.



Ja, weil sie das immer so schön in Worte fassen können.
Die erklären ja auch, dass die meisten Syrer, die zu uns kommen, keine abgeschlossene Schulausbildung haben und keine Jobs gelernt haben.
Man muss nur mal ein wenig nachdenken, dann fällt auf, dass seit 5 Jahren dort Krieg ist. Wie soll man also seine Schule fertig kriegen, wenn die weggebombt wurde oder man aufgrund des Krieges nicht mehr zur Schule kann? Geschweige denn in dem Umfeld einen Beruf erlernen.
So weit denken die Spacken beim Springer Verlag aber nicht, das ist das Problem, und daher sollte man den Kram schließen und die Penner enteignen.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Oktober 2017)

Ganz so krass sehe ich das nicht. Deine Argumente sind zwar richtig, aber in Syrien ist das Berufe erlernen nicht so grundsätzlich wie hier. Da gilt oft noch, probieren, eingeschätzt werden und so weiter machen. Also durchaus sein ganzes Leben ohne Ausbildung arbeiten können. Hier war das aber auch früher so. Sie sind einfach noch hinterher was das angeht. Also vorstellen kann man sich so eine Quote schon, auch ohne zerbombte Schulen.

Das ist wieder so ein Beispiel wo beide Seiten irgendwo richtig liegen, nur eben an anderen Standpunkten und sich deshalb gegenseitig runter machen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

Na ja, klar, auch hier kannst du Maurer Arbeiten machen ohne je eine Berufsschule gesehen zu haben.
Ohne Papiere ist es aber immer schlecht sich zu bewerben.
Und das ist in Syrien mit Sicherheit nicht anders.
Jeden kannst du anleiten und dann macht er den Job, aber auch hier brauchst du einen Zettel, auf dem steht, dass du das und das kannst.
Das Dilemma ist, dass die in Deutschland ja nie anerkannt werden. Man muss also hier noch extra Prüfungen ablegen -- und ich weiß das als IHK Mitglied.
Und faul sind Syrer nicht. Ich hab schon bei einigen eine Prüfung abgenommen, bzw. Afghanen oder auch Iraner.
Sind alles fähige Leute, die Spaß an dem haben, was sie machen.
Das Problem hier in Deutschland ist, dass immer jedes Negativbeispiel hoch gekocht wird -- gerne auch von der Springer Presse -- und positive Dinge nicht erwähnt werden.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das darf natürlich nur der erste Schritt sein. Langfristig müssen wir es wie Australien machen. Die Leute zurückführen.



Nein, man sollte sich vorher Gedanken darüber machen, wie eine Lösung aussehen sollte. Oder man versucht, gleich die Ursachen zu verhindern. Aber das wäre ja zu einfach.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Nein, man sollte sich vorher Gedanken darüber machen, wie eine Lösung aussehen sollte. Oder man versucht, gleich die Ursachen zu verhindern. Aber das wäre ja zu einfach.



Guck dir die zu erwartenen Geburtenzahlen für Afrika an. Wir müssen Europa zwangsläufig abschotten und in der Hinsicht ist Australien ein gutes Vorbild.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, klar, auch hier kannst du Maurer Arbeiten machen ohne je eine Berufsschule gesehen zu haben.
> Ohne Papiere ist es aber immer schlecht sich zu bewerben.
> Und das ist in Syrien mit Sicherheit nicht anders.
> Jeden kannst du anleiten und dann macht er den Job, aber auch hier brauchst du einen Zettel, auf dem steht, dass du das und das kannst.
> ...


Das letzte ist wirklich überall so. Hier im Forum doch auch. Wie viele threads kennst du, die sich nur darum drehen dass etwas richtig funktioniert? Die kannst du an einer Hand abzählen. Na und wie viele Problemthreads gibt's? 99.9x% vermutlich. 

Unterschiede gibt's dort aber dann doch. Der beste Syrer den ich bisher hier hatte, arbeitete über 13 Jahre als Kraftwerksschweißer... ungelernt. Du hast Maurertätigkeiten genannt als Beispiel. Ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass unsere beiden Beispiele sich in ihrer Tragweite deutlich unterscheiden. Dieser Mann hat mir erklärt, dass eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung schlicht nicht von Bedeutung sei. Der hatte von der Theorie, von dem was sich im Material tut, überhaupt keine Ahnung. Es fiel ihm entsprechend schwer, hier die nötigsten Scheine nachzumachen. 
Was ich von anderen Monteure damals gehört hatte, deckte sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Ich denke also, dass zwar gern schlechte Beispiele herangezogen werden, es aber auch viele davon gibt. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil es dort anders gehandhabt wird. Kurz gesagt, manches ist nicht nur Vorurteil, sondern schlicht üblich und sollte nicht einfach als unbedeutend abgetan werden.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

Ja, aber er kann schweißen.
Es wäre also nicht problematisch, dass er in diesem Beruf eine Prüfung ablegen kann.
Dass er dazu natürlich Deutsch können muss ist klar, aber lernen kannst du alles.

Ich kenne z.B. einen Elektro Meister, der bei sich ausschließlich Leute beschäftigt, die die Prüfung zum Gesellen nicht geschafft haben -- wieso auch immer.
Die machen aber natürlich den gleichen Job wie andere Elektriker.
Wieso macht er das? Einfach weil er dann nicht den Tarif Lohn zahlen muss, denn es sind ja offiziell keine gelernten Elektriker. Ihnen fehlt ein Zettel dafür.
Das ist für mich ungerecht, aber so ist das nun mal in Deutschland. Da bist du ohne Zettel nichts.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Guck dir die zu erwartenen Geburtenzahlen für Afrika an. Wir müssen Europa zwangsläufig abschotten und in der Hinsicht ist Australien ein gutes Vorbild.



Wie wärs mal damit, das Problem der hohen Geburtenzahlen zu lösen? Oder, wenn das zu viel verlangt ist, nicht dazu beizutragen, dass dieses Problem nicht gelöst werden kann?


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal damit, das Problem der hohen Geburtenzahlen zu lösen? Oder, wenn das zu viel verlangt ist, nicht dazu beizutragen, dass dieses Problem nicht gelöst werden kann?



Womit wir wieder die Verantwortung für andere übernehmen sollen? Wozu?

Wie soll jemand Selbständigkeit erlangen, wenn er nie etwas selbst tut?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Oktober 2017)

Eher Verantwortung für den Schaden, den wir anrichten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

Wenn es um Verantwortung für Schäden ginge, wäre ganz andere Länder doch eher in der Pflicht, oder?

Nur die schaffen es doch auch, sich dieses Problem vom Hals zu schaffen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Oktober 2017)

Wieso siehst du da andere Länder in der Pflicht? Welche Länder und warum?


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal damit, das Problem der hohen Geburtenzahlen zu lösen? Oder, wenn das zu viel verlangt ist, nicht dazu beizutragen, dass dieses Problem nicht gelöst werden kann?



Ein weltweites bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen, das alle Grundbedürfnisse stillt.
Dann brauchst du keine hohen Geburtenraten mehr.
Ganz im Gegenteil, dann wäre es sogar sinnvoller, die Anzahl der Menschen auf der Erde zu reduzieren. Um die Hälfte oder so.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Oktober 2017)

Dann gäbe es auch kein Ressourcenproblem.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein weltweites bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen, das alle Grundbedürfnisse stillt.
> Dann brauchst du keine hohen Geburtenraten mehr.
> Ganz im Gegenteil, dann wäre es sogar sinnvoller, die Anzahl der Menschen auf der Erde zu reduzieren. Um die Hälfte oder so.


Ja, Da freut sich doch jeder Warlord drüber. Der zieht dann mit zwanzig Mann samt AK47 und Macheten von Dorf zu Dorf und kassiert. Na und weil das so rentabel ist, wird sicherheitshalber jedes weibliche Wesen von mindestens acht Jahren, von allen zwanzig Waffenbrüdern vergewaltigt, damit es bald noch mehr Kohle gibt. 
Ist es das, was dir vorschwebt? Echt jetzt?

So ein Grundeinkommen funktioniert nur bei den bessergestellten Ländern, oder mit totaler Kontrolle/Überwachung. Mir ist beides nicht recht, wenn ich so darüber nachdenke.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Verminaard (3. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aha, die Hetze vom Springer Verlag wieder.
> Den sollte man dicht machen und die Springer Familie enteignet.



Dir ist schon bewusst das dem Springerverlag die Naehe zu Merkel nachgesagt wird?



Threshold schrieb:


> Das  Problem hier in Deutschland ist, dass immer jedes Negativbeispiel hoch  gekocht wird -- gerne auch von der Springer Presse -- und positive Dinge  nicht erwähnt werden.



Dann hast du die ganzen Meldungen vergessen wo eine Zeit lang  Fluechtlinge Geldbetraege gefunden und brav zur Polizei gebracht hatten.




plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Nein, man sollte sich vorher Gedanken darüber machen, wie eine Lösung aussehen sollte. Oder man versucht, gleich die Ursachen zu verhindern. Aber das wäre ja zu einfach.



Von einer Bevoelkerungsexplosion? Wie willst du denn effektiv die Mentalitaet aendern?

Man kann Afrika nicht retten oder veraendern in dem man Geld ohne Ende reinpumpt.
Stupide Symptombekaempfung, mehr ist es nicht.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. Oktober 2017)

Die Mentalität beruht auf der finanziellen Unsicherheit. Mit überlebenssicherem Wohlstand geht automatisch die Geburtenrate stark zurück. Allerdings will hier niemand ein wirtschaftlich starkes Afrika sehen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Also angesichts solcher Nachrichten könnte es durchaus sein, dass die AfD in 4 Jahren die Regierung übernimmt (die CDU-Wähler sterben ja auch immer mehr weg)

In Buhl: Mann von wutendem Mob mit Elektroschockern attackiert  - FOCUS Online

Mir tun einfach nur die Opfer leid. Würde mir so etwas passieren, würde ich mit Sicherheit Selbstjustiz betreiben, denn die Justiz macht ja eh nichts gegen solche Leute,

So verhalten sich also dankbare Flüchtlinge in bitterer Not aus... diese widerliche Propganda glaubt doch kein Mensch mehr.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. Oktober 2017)

Warum sollte sie das tun? Jetzt mal ernsthaft, wenn ein Großteil von Flüchtlingen so reagieren würde (zumindest in dem Maße, wie ihr hier mit zig solcher Artikel argumentieren wollt und ein gewisses Bild damit zu erzeugen versucht), dann müssten wir jeden Tag Dutzende Überfälle, Morde und andere Straftaten hier haben. Trotzdem kann ich so etwas nicht erkennen. Und auch die Statistiken sprechen eine andere Sprache.

Und selbst wenn es so wäre, wäre das immer noch kein Grund für Aktionen ala Kaaruzo "Wir bauen eine Mauer um ganz Europa und lassen keinen mehr rein".

Und ihr solltet langsam mal mit Belegen kommen, wenn ihr noch halbwegs ernst genommen werden wollt - denn das ist mittlerweile einfach nur noch peinlich.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und ihr solltet langsam mal mit Belegen kommen, wenn ihr noch halbwegs ernst genommen werden wollt - denn das ist mittlerweile einfach nur noch peinlich.



Mir ist peinlich zu schwach. Diese Propaganda hat ein ganz anderes Adjektiv verdient. Unfassbar, dieser BMW-Typ. Fast schon markenschädigend.


----------



## Johnny05 (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Also angesichts solcher Nachrichten könnte es durchaus sein, dass die AfD in 4 Jahren die Regierung übernimmt (die CDU-Wähler sterben ja auch immer mehr weg)
> 
> In Buhl: Mann von wutendem Mob mit Elektroschockern attackiert  - FOCUS Online
> 
> ...


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Ähm, bzgl. Belegen und Propaganda: Ich hab den Presselink doch dazu gemacht. 

Ziemlich peinlich wie ihr hier geifert. Solche Meldungen mit Migrantenkriminalität gibt es TÄGLICH, einfach mal die Augen offen halten.
Nicht umsonst sprechen das Polizeipräsidenten, Führungskräfte usw. ständig als Problem an.

Aber die Realität und Wahrheit sind schon blöd, wenn sie nicht ins eigene Weltbild passen, was ?


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Ähm, bzgl. Belegen und Propaganda: Ich hab den Presselink doch dazu gemacht.
> 
> Ziemlich peinlich wie ihr hier geifert. Solche Meldungen gibt es TÄGLICH, einfach mal die Augen offen halten.



Ja, solche Meldungen gibt es täglich. Und ab und zu sind auch mal Migranten beteiligt. Wenn, dann meistens - wie auch in diesem Fall - untereinander. Männer, mit zu viel Zeit und ohne geregeltem Tagesablauf. Man nehme eine Gruppe junger Deutscher und verfrachte sie irgendwo hin und lässt sie dann ebenso leben. Ich glaube nicht, dass es dann einen nennenswerten Unterschied in deren Verhalten gäbe, zu dem den die Migranten zeigen. 

Egal wie, das alles ändert nichts an Deiner widerlichen Propaganda.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Ähm, bzgl. Belegen und Propaganda: Ich hab den Presselink doch dazu gemacht.
> 
> Ziemlich peinlich wie ihr hier geifert.* Solche Meldungen* mit Migrantenkriminalität gibt es *TÄGLICH*, einfach mal die Augen offen halten.
> Nicht umsonst sprechen das Polizeipräsidenten, Führungskräfte usw. ständig als Problem an.
> ...



"Solche" Meldungen gibt es nicht täglich, nicht mal ansatzweise.
Und der Hintergrund der Tat ist völlig unklar, die "Migranten" verfolgten ihn in einem Auto --> das zeugt schon mal davon dass es keine, oder nicht nur, Migranten waren, da sie zu 99,9% keinen Führerschein oder Geld für ein Auto haben.
Die Täter sind bekannt, also wird verhandelt und Recht gesprochen, Fall abgeschlossen.

Überhaupt geht mir dieses "UND SOWAS PASSIERT HIER TAGTÄGLICH!!!!!!!!!!" völligst auf den Zeiger.
Wenn man sich nur an Stammtischen sozialen Medien seine Meldungen zusammen sucht kommt halt nur Müll bei raus.

Hier mal was zum Grübeln --> höchster Stand an polizeilich gemeldeten Vergewaltigungen der letzten 15 Jahre war das Jahr 2004, gefolgt von 2003.......und dann 2002.
Im Schnitt sind es 8000 gemeldete Vergewaltigungen pro Jahr, und das schon weeiit vor der Flüchtlingskrise.
Das sind pro Tag ca. 21 Vergewaltigungen von denen du nichts auf Facebook oder sonst wo gelesen hast.......gut aber "deutsche" Vergewaltigungen sind natürlich nicht so spektakulär.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> "Solche" Meldungen gibt es nicht täglich, nicht mal ansatzweise.
> Und der Hintergrund der Tat ist völlig unklar, die "Migranten" verfolgten ihn in einem Auto --> das zeugt schon mal davon dass es keine, oder nicht nur, Migranten waren, da sie zu 99,9% keinen Führerschein oder Geld für ein Auto haben.



Du verwechselst gerade Migranten und Flüchtlinge. 

Flüchtlinge haben wohl eher selten ein Auto, zumindest wenn sie keinen Job und zumindest eine Duldung haben. 

Migranten können ja schon seit 50 Jahren und mehr hier leben. 

(Ich habe mich übrigens in meinem Posting oben genauso aufs Glatteis legen lassen. Ich finde es schlimm, dass einige die beiden Begriffe schon austauschbar benutzen, und noch viel schlimmer, dass ich selbst im ersten Moment das nicht geschnallt habe!)


----------



## aloha84 (4. Oktober 2017)

@Grestorm

Hast Recht......geben wir der frühen Uhrzeit die Schuld.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> "Solche" Meldungen gibt es nicht täglich, nicht mal ansatzweise.
> Und der Hintergrund der Tat ist völlig unklar, die "Migranten" verfolgten ihn in einem Auto --> das zeugt schon mal davon dass es keine, oder nicht nur, Migranten waren, da sie zu 99,9% keinen Führerschein oder Geld für ein Auto haben.
> Die Täter sind bekannt, also wird verhandelt und Recht gesprochen, Fall abgeschlossen.
> 
> ...


Wenn wir schon genug Probleme mit deutscher Kriminalität haben, wozu dann noch zusätzlich welche importieren? Die Logik erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon genug Probleme mit deutscher Kriminalität haben, wozu dann noch zusätzlich welche importieren? Die Logik erschließt sich mir nicht.



Mit erschließt sich nicht, warum ein großer Teil eines Klienteles so tut als wären wir in der kriminellen Vorhölle gelandet, und vor 2015 war alles in Butter.
Wir haben momentan über 1 Millionen Menschen dazu bekommen, dass damit schon allein statistisch mehr Verbrechen (welcher Art auch immer!) geschehen versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon genug Probleme mit deutscher Kriminalität haben, wozu dann noch zusätzlich welche importieren? Die Logik erschließt sich mir nicht.



Weil, verdammt nochmal, Menschen in Not sind. 

Wenn man jemandem hilft, dann hat das immer auch mit einem Opfer zu tun. Das ist in der Natur der Sache. Sonst wär ja nix dabei, bei der "Hilfsbereitschaft". 

Es war immer und zu allen Zeiten so, dass wenn man Flüchtlinge ins Land lässt, sich einige wenige davon auch daneben benehmen (auch wenn es in diesem speziellen Fall gar nicht notwendigerweise um Flüchtlinge geht, das wurde von dem BMW Typen nur erst mal so unterstellt). Das ist allen Beteiligten immer klar gewesen, ändert aber NULL an der Hilfsbereitschaft, zumindest sollte das so sein. 

Ich wünsche niemandem etwas schlechtes, aber es wäre sicher mal ganz nett zu sehen, wie es für Dich wäre, wenn Du auf einmal in der Situation wärst, flüchten zu müssen und alle potentiellen Länder, die Dich aufnehmen könnten, würden so reagieren wie Du es hier gerade zeigst.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Junge was ist bei dir nur los. Les den Artikel anständig, natürlich steht da dabei, dass es Migranten waren!

Niemand hat was gegen echte Flüchtlinge, wieso du das hier den Leuten unterstellst kapiere ich nicht. 
Echte Flüchtlinge wären aber Dankbar, gehen arbeiten und begehen keine Straftaten. Zu uns kommen nun mal die meisten als Wirtschaftsmigranten (80% werfen Pass weg). 

"Die Kriminalitätsstatistik für 2016 zeigt einen starken Anstieg der Gewaltdelikte. Der liegt vor allem an den Taten von Flüchtlingen"

Das sind offizielle Pressemitteilungen!

Niemand labert was von einer Mauer, sondern einfach nur dass Recht und Gesetz durchgesetzt werden. Grenzkontrollen, wie in jedem anderen Land der Welt eben auch, selbst an deutschen Flughäfen kommt man nur mit Pass rein.

In Bayern ist die Zahl der Vergewaltigungen massiv angestiegen - das zu verharmlosen oder zu leugnen ist einfach nur menschenverachtend den Opfern gegenüber.

Kölner Silvesternacht - etwa schon vergessen?


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

Wie jetzt, geht's Dir nun um Migranten (also allgemeiner Fremdenfeindlichkeit), dazu würde Dein Link passen. Oder geht es Dir "nur" um Flüchtlinge, da würde Dein letzter Satz mit den Grenzkontrollen passen. 

Innerhalb Europas sind übrigens keine Grenzkontrollen mehr üblich, dass ist seit zig Jahren (Schengen) Recht und Gesetz. Falls das an Dir vorbeigegangen sein sollte.


----------



## Johnny05 (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Ähm, bzgl. Belegen und Propaganda: Ich hab den Presselink doch dazu gemacht.
> 
> Ziemlich peinlich wie ihr hier geifert. Solche Meldungen mit Migrantenkriminalität gibt es TÄGLICH, einfach mal die Augen offen halten.
> Nicht umsonst sprechen das Polizeipräsidenten, Führungskräfte usw. ständig als Problem an.
> ...




Solche Meldungen gibt es nicht täglich ...vielleicht in DEINER Realität,genauso wie Du nicht müde wirst zu behaupten in Deutschland würde man 70 % Steuern zahlen.Schon Mist wenn man weit an der Realität vorbeilebt.Ausserdem wird in dem Artikel von "Migranten" gesprochen und nicht von Flüchtlingen.Lerne Du und deinesgleichen erst mal einmal den Unterschied.Und wer so einen Unsinn behauptet man würde hier 70 % Steuern zahlen,dem zweifle Ich die Urteilsfähigkeit komplett ab.Ich zweifele überhaupt sehr stark daran das überhaupt weisst was das Wort "Arbeit"  überhaupt bedeutet.....


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Dann nimm das Telefon und ruf bei der dortigen Polizei an und erkläre ihnen diesen Unterschied. 

Und zähle mal alle Steuern von einem alleinstehenden Gutverdiener auf. Selbstverständlich kommt man da ohne weiteres auf 70%.

YouTube

Bilanz in Sudwestdeutschland: Zahl sexueller Straftaten durch Migranten gestiegen - WELT


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mit erschließt sich nicht, warum ein großer Teil eines Klienteles so tut als wären wir in der kriminellen Vorhölle gelandet, und vor 2015 war alles in Butter.



In der kriminellen Vorhölle keineswegs und auch vor 2015 war nicht alles in Butter. Trotzdem lässt sich doch nicht abstreiten, dass im Zusammenhang mit der unkontrollierten Masseneinwanderung zig Probleme entstanden sind, die vermeidbar waren.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wir haben momentan über 1 Millionen Menschen dazu bekommen, dass damit schon allein statistisch mehr Verbrechen (welcher Art auch immer!) geschehen versteht sich von selbst.



Richtig und warum genau ist das jetzt erstrebenswert?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Weil, verdammt nochmal, Menschen in Not sind. Wenn man jemandem hilft, dann hat das immer auch mit einem Opfer zu tun. Das ist in der Natur der Sache. Sonst wär ja nix dabei, bei der "Hilfsbereitschaft".



Ja in wirtschaftlicher Not. Das ist aber noch immer kein Asylgrund.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Es war immer und zu allen Zeiten so, dass wenn man Flüchtlinge ins Land lässt, sich einige wenige davon auch daneben benehmen (auch wenn es in diesem speziellen Fall gar nicht notwendigerweise um Flüchtlinge geht, das wurde von dem BMW Typen nur erst mal so unterstellt). Das ist allen Beteiligten immer klar gewesen, ändert aber NULL an der Hilfsbereitschaft, zumindest sollte das so sein.



Nur das diesen Menschenschon lange vor Deutschland geholfen war. Sie hatten das Kriegsgebiet schon lange verlassen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich wünsche niemandem etwas schlechtes, aber es wäre sicher mal ganz nett zu sehen, wie es für Dich wäre, wenn Du auf einmal in der Situation wärst, flüchten zu müssen und alle potentiellen Länder, die Dich aufnehmen könnten, würden so reagieren wie Du es hier gerade zeigst.



Ich kann da etwas aus meiner Familie erzählen. Mein Oma ist in Ostpreußen geboren. Auch sie musste mal in ihrem Leben vor Krieg fliehen, als sie gerade mal 3 Jahre alt war.

Preisfrage. Ist mein Oma zusammen mit ihrer Familie durch zig Länder gereist und hat sich das beste ausgesucht? Nein, sie sind solange geflohen, bis sin in Sicherheit waren. 

Und das während des schlimmsten Konflikts der Menschheitsgeschichte. Und heute soll das nicht mehr möglich sein, dass man nur solange flieht, bis man in Sicherheit ist?


----------



## Johnny05 (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Ähm, bzgl. Belegen und Propaganda: Ich hab den Presselink doch dazu gemacht.
> 
> Ziemlich peinlich wie ihr hier geifert. Solche Meldungen mit Migrantenkriminalität gibt es TÄGLICH, einfach mal die Augen offen halten.
> Nicht umsonst sprechen das Polizeipräsidenten, Führungskräfte usw. ständig als Problem an.
> ...





BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Dann nimm das Telefon und ruf bei der dortigen Polizei an und erkläre ihnen diesen Unterschied.
> 
> Und zähle mal alle Steuern von einem alleinstehenden Gutverdiener auf. Selbstverständlich kommt man da ohne weiteres auf 70%.
> 
> ...




Ah alles klar die YouTube-"Universität".Stimmt da ist ja laut euch AFD-Jublern nur die Wahrheit vertreten.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Wäre in Deutschland Krieg, würde ich mich in ein Nachbarland verziehen und warten bis der Krieg zuende ist. Aber sicher nicht unter Lebensgefahr für viel Geld über ein Meer schippern, nur weil es dort Sozialhilfe gibt,


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur das diesen Menschenschon lange vor Deutschland geholfen war. Sie hatten das Kriegsgebiet schon lange verlassen.


Ich kann das nicht mehr hören. Es hängt mir zum HALSE raus. 

Man kann die Last der Flüchtlinge nicht alleine auf Italien, Slowaktien, Griechenland usw. abladen. Dass Du das immer wieder bringst, zeigt m.E. Dein Weltbild zu deutlich. Alles ein Problem Anderer Leute das Dich nix angeht. Ich finde diese Denke unfassbar.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann da etwas aus meiner Familie erzählen. Mein Oma ist in Ostpreußen geboren. Auch sie musste mal in ihrem Leben vor Krieg fliehen, als sie gerade mal 3 Jahre alt war.


Meine Großeltern mussten aus dem heutigen Tschechien fliehen. Da war mein Vater 5 Jahre alt. 

Man hatte keine Wahl wohin man geflohen ist, es gab nur das zerbomte Deutschland, das die Vertriebenen aufnehmen musste. Nach dem Krieg war keiner bereit, Deutsche aufzunehmen, und ich kann das auch verstehen. Und dennoch ist meine Oma dann einige Zeit später weiter nach Österreich ausgewandert. 

Man hat meine Familie damals auf einem Bauernhof untergebracht. Der Staat konnte sich nicht kümmern, der lag in Trümmern. Die Gastfamilie hatte sicher keinen Spaß, es gab genügend Ärger und zweifelsfrei viel Kriminalität, gerade auch von den Vertriebenen, die schlicht nichts hatten. 

So viel dazu.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Fragt mal bei Firmen und Arbeitgebern nach, wie die Arbeitsmoral von diesen Leuten ist... in der Regel bleiben 10% übrig. 

Man hat uns dreist belogen, von wegen das sind alles hochgebildete Ärzte und Raketenwissenschaftler. Kritische Geister waren schon vorher skeptisch. 

Fluchtlinge: Billigjobs trotz Sprach- und Integrationskursen  - FOCUS Online



Grestorn schrieb:


> Alles ein Problem Anderer Leute das Dich nix angeht



So ist die Welt aber nun mal, hart und egoistisch, das ist die Realität! 
Um die verhungernden Kinder in Afrika kümmert sich auch keine Sau, der Staat sollte lieber dort vor Ort helfen, als hier Wirtschaftsmigranten zu bezahlen, nur weil die ein sorgenfreies Leben wollen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Man kann die Last der Flüchtlinge



Die Last??? Ich denke die sind ein Geschenk für uns und "wertvoller als Gold" ???
Du widersprichst dich


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Ah alles klar die YouTube-"Universität".Stimmt da ist ja laut euch AFD-Jublern nur die Wahrheit vertreten.



Interessant, dass du nur auf das Youtubevideo, nicht aber auf den Zeitungsartikel eingehst.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich kann das nicht mehr hören. Es hängt mir zum HALSE raus.



Dann lass es doch. Niemand zwingt dich dazu, an der Diskussion teilzunehmen. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Man kann die Last der Flüchtlinge nicht alleine auf Italien, Slowaktien, Griechenland usw. abladen.



Richtig, man muss diesen Ländern bei der Rückführung der Last helfen. Dafür braucht es ein gesamteuropäisches Rückführungskonzept. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Dass Du das immer wieder bringst, zeigt m.E. Dein Weltbild zu deutlich. Alles ein Problem Anderer Leute das Dich nix angeht. Ich finde diese Denke unfassbar.



Und ich finde es unfassbar, sich für alle Probleme der Welt zuständig zu fühlen. So hat halt jeder seine Meinung 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Meine Großeltern mussten aus dem heutigen Tschechien fliehen. Da war mein Vater 5 Jahre alt. Man hatte keine Wahl wohin man geflohen ist, es gab nur das zerbomte Deutschland, das die Vertriebenen aufnehmen musste. Nach dem Krieg war keiner bereit, Deutsche aufzunehmen, und ich kann das auch verstehen.



In Syrien gibt es auch Gebiete in denen nicht gekämpft wird. Dahin kann man doch auch fliehen 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und dennoch ist meine Oma dann einige Zeit später weiter nach Österreich ausgewandert. So viel dazu.



Ausgewandert? Also legal nach den Regeln?


----------



## MOD6699 (4. Oktober 2017)

Wäre in Deutschland Krieg, würde ich mich in ein Nachbarland verziehen und warten bis der Krieg zuende ist. Aber sicher nicht unter Lebensgefahr für viel Geld über ein Meer schippern, nur weil es dort Sozialhilfe gibt,


Schwieriger Vergleich, hier hast du viel mehr Möglichkeiten zum flüchten, dort eher weniger.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Wäre in Deutschland Krieg, würde ich mich in ein Nachbarland verziehen und warten bis der Krieg zuende ist. Aber sicher nicht unter Lebensgefahr für viel Geld über ein Meer schippern, nur weil es dort Sozialhilfe gibt,



Dir ist klar, dass es KEIN Land in Afrika oder dem Nahen Osten gibt, dass diese Menschen aufnimmt und ihr Überleben sichert?

Und selbst wenn dem so wäre (Libyen versucht es zumindest), so könnte dieses Land unmöglich die Masse an Menschen alleine aufnehmen. Das geht schlicht nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, dass es KEIN Land in Afrika oder dem Nahen Osten gibt, dass diese Menschen aufnimmt und ihr Überleben sichert? Und selbst wenn dem so wäre (Libyen versucht es zumindest), so könnte dieses Land unmöglich die Masse an Menschen alleine aufnehmen. Das geht schlicht nicht.



Auf welchem Kontinent liegen Jordanien und der Libanon noch gleich?


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> So ist die Welt aber nun mal, hart und egoistisch, das ist die Realität!
> Um die verhungernden Kinder in Afrika kümmert sich auch keine Sau, der Staat sollte lieber dort vor Ort helfen, als hier Wirtschaftsmigranten zu bezahlen, nur weil die ein sorgenfreies Leben wollen.


Du entblöst Dich zunehmend. Ich muss die Attribute, die mir dazu einfallen, gar nicht mehr schreiben, die eröffnen sich jedem, der Deine Texte liest.



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Die Last??? Ich denke die sind ein Geschenk für uns und "wertvoller als Gold" ???
> Du widersprichst dich


Dir ist bekannt, dass das Zitat "wertvoller als Gold" aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wurde, und so, wie Du es unterstellst, nie gefallen ist? Ganz bestimmt nicht von mir, und somit auch kein Widerspruch meinerseits sein kann?

Wahrscheinlich ist Dir das bekannt, aber solche falschen Zitate sind in Euren Kreisen ja ein gern genutztes Mittel. Gerade auch mit Absicht. 

Natürlich sind Flüchtlinge eine Bürde, für viele viele Jahrzehnte. Ob es dann einmal unterm Strich eine positive Bilanz gibt, kann heute keiner Abschätzen. Das kann sein, muss nicht sein. Genauso wenig ist sicher, dass sich die Flüchtlinge in 100 Jahren als negatives Ereignis für D herauskristallisieren wird.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf welchem Kontinent liegen Jordanien und der Libanon noch gleich?



Können die alle aufnehmen? Und deren Überleben sichern?


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Schwieriger Vergleich, hier hast du viel mehr Möglichkeiten zum flüchten, dort eher weniger.



Ist das ironisch gemeint? Die legen 4.000KM hierher zurück und sogar noch über ein Meer. Soviel zu, dass man dort weniger Möglichkeit zu flüchten hätte.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann lass es doch. Niemand zwingt dich dazu, an der Diskussion teilzunehmen.


Wenn mich Deine "Argumente" anblähen, dann sag ich das auch. Wenn es sein muss, jedesmal wenn Du das gleiche sch... "Argument" bringst



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, man muss diesen Ländern bei der Rückführung der Last helfen. Dafür braucht es ein gesamteuropäisches Rückführungskonzept.


Korrekt. Das muss man in der Tat. Das wird aber Jahrzehnte in Anspruch nehmen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und ich finde es unfassbar, sich für alle Probleme der Welt zuständig zu fühlen. So hat halt jeder seine Meinung


Nicht alleine, aber genauso wenig kann man einfach die Augen zumachen und PAL sagen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ausgewandert? Also legal nach den Regeln?


Ich glaube nicht, dass es da in den späten 40er Jahren so viele Regeln gab. Auch nicht in Österreich. Sie hat jedenfalls seit damals einen Österreichischen Pass. Und wie sie nach Deutschland gekommen ist, hatte sie GAR keinen Pass. Genauso wenig wie mein Vater übrigens. Nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ob es dann einmal unterm Strich eine positive Bilanz gibt, kann heute keiner Abschätzen



Doch, kann man. Bei jährlichen Kosten von 20 Milliarden €, was sicherlich eh schon schön gerechnet ist, wird sich zumindest finanziell für Deutschland keine positive Bilanz einstellen.

Fluchtlingskosten ubersteigen Marke von 20 Milliarden Euro - WELT

Bring doch auch mal Quellen für deine Behauptungen, leider kommt da nie was!


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Können die alle aufnehmen? Und deren Überleben sichern?



Wer sprach den von allen? Auf jeden Fall können sie eine ganze Menge Menschen aufnehmen, wie es sich zeigte.

Außerdem ist ja nicht so, als wenn Syrien noch mehr Nachbarländer und Länder in der Nähe hätte. 

Dort sind die Leute auch geografisch, politisch und kulturell viel besser aufgehoben. Und das Wetter ist auch besser, als in Deutschland


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Eben, die völlig andere Kultur ist ja das nächste Problem. 

Jeder Arbeitgeber sagt dir, dass es mit diesen Südländern extrem schwierig ist, mit (Ost)-Europäern/Russen aber deutlich leichter, weil die eher unsere Werte haben und kennen.

Deswegen braucht man ja auch gezielte und gesteuerte Zuwanderung und nicht diesen Quatsch der gerade abgeht.


----------



## Johnny05 (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Fragt mal bei Firmen und Arbeitgebern nach, wie die Arbeitsmoral von diesen Leuten ist... in der Regel bleiben 10% übrig.
> 
> Man hat uns dreist belogen, von wegen das sind alles hochgebildete Ärzte und Raketenwissenschaftler. Kritische Geister waren schon vorher skeptisch.
> 
> ...



Und wie sieht es mit deiner eigenen Arbeitsamoral aus ? Sicherlich doch auch nicht zum besten ?

Ich sag Dir jetzt mal was,eine wahre Geschichte :

Ich arbeite in einem mittelständischen Unternehmen mit ca.300 Mitarbeitern,seit der Lehre also 29 jahre lang und damit länger als die meisten wohl von Euch hier auf der Welt sind.Mein Chef nahm vor 6 Monate ein Angebot des Jobcenters wahr um an einem Programm für Langzeitarbeitslose teilzunehmen.Es handelte sich um einen Job in der Logistik-Abteilung ,nicht wirklich schwer oder anspruchsvoll,aber gut bezahlt.Und Ich meine gut bezahlt,nämlich 14,67 € + 1,20 Zulage /Std.Mein Chef kann es sich leisten hohe Löhne zu zahlen,die Auftragsbücher sind bis Ende 2018 voll.Der erste Teilnehmer (Deutscher, 49 Jahre, 5 Jahre Hartz IV) blieb genau 2 Tage,dann war von dem nichts mehr zu sehen.Der Nächste erschien gar nicht erst und der dritte fragte "was soll Ich hier".Chef hat dann dem Jobcenter mitgeteilt das das wohl keinen Sinn macht.Ein paar Wochen später fragte ein Mann somalischer Herkunft beim Pförtner ob die Firma Arbeit für Ihn hätte.Der Mann wurdfe ins Büro vorgelassen und Chef hat ihn dann eine Woche probearbeiten lassen (bezahlt,wenn die AFD-Jubler jetzt brüllen Sklaverei).Dieser Mann hat sich als fleissiger, loyaler Mitarbeiter mittlerweile etabliert.Was man von den Deutschen,die in der Firma arbeiten sollten nicht grade sagen kann.Viele solcher faulen Säcker ruhen sich nämlich auf die Sozial-Leistungen des Staates aus.


----------



## MOD6699 (4. Oktober 2017)

Ist das ironisch gemeint? Die legen 4.000KM hierher zurück und sogar noch über ein Meer. Soviel zu, dass man dort weniger Möglichkeit zu flüchten hätte.

Nein, wieso sollte es das? Die Entfernung und/oder die Gefahr der langen Reise haben ja nichts mit dem Ergebnis der Flucht zu tun. Viele denken halt das ihre Nachbarsländern sie nicht aufnehmen und zurücksenden.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit deiner eigenen Arbeitsamoral aus ? Sicherlich doch auch nicht zum besten ?



Und das tut was zur Sache? Und eine leichte Beleidigung auch noch hinterher, klasse.

Kein Wunder dass alle immer sagen, dass man mit linken Spinnern nicht reden kann 



MOD6699 schrieb:


> Nein, wieso sollte es das?



Hast du doch geschrieben...?

"Schwieriger Vergleich, hier hast du viel mehr Möglichkeiten zum flüchten, _dort eher weniger_"

Es gibt viele sichere Länder dort unten wo sie hin könnten. Aber hier gibts eben das meiste Geld.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Doch, kann man. Bei jährlichen Kosten von 20 Milliarden €, was sicherlich eh schon schön gerechnet ist, wird sich zumindest finanziell für Deutschland keine positive Bilanz einstellen.
> 
> Fluchtlingskosten ubersteigen Marke von 20 Milliarden Euro - WELT
> 
> Bring doch auch mal Quellen für deine Behauptungen, leider kommt da nie was!



Wofür soll ich eine Quelle bringen? Dafür, dass ich schrieb, dass man heute noch gar nicht abschätzen kann, wie sich die Flüchtlingswelle in 100 Jahren auf D ausgewirkt haben wird? Ich soll eine Quelle dafür bringen, dass man etwas nicht abschätzen kann? Ernsthaft?

Selbst wenn sie 1 Billion kosten würde, wären die langfristigen Folgen nicht abschätzbar. 

Genauso wenig wie übrigens die langfristigen Folgen der Wiedervereinigung abschätzbar sind. Jetzt, nach knapp 30 Jahren, würde ich die eher negativ sehen. In 100 Jahren wird das hoffentlich anders aussehen.


Und wieso gehst Du nicht auf Dein unverschämtes Fake-Zitat ("wertvoller als Gold") ein? Mich würde mal eine Rechtfertigung für diese Unververorenheit interessieren.


----------



## Johnny05 (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Und das tut was zur Sache? Und eine leichte Beleidigung auch noch hinterher, klasse.
> 
> Kein Wunder dass alle immer sagen, dass man mit linken Spinnern nicht reden kann
> 
> ...



Ruhig weiter so ,das bestätigt alle  Vorurteile die man euch AFD-Jubler entgegenbringt


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn dem so wäre (Libyen versucht es zumindest), so könnte dieses Land unmöglich die Masse an Menschen alleine aufnehmen. Das geht schlicht nicht.



Na Quellen für sowas z.B.

@Johnny05: Bring bitte inhaltliche Sachen oder lass es. Was du jetzt schon wieder mit der AfD willst, verstehe ich auch nicht. Und Vorurteile zu haben ist auch immer schlecht.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Na Quellen für sowas z.B.



Ummm... Libyen kann sich selbst kaum ernähren. Dort herrscht seit dem Sturz von Gaddafi politisches und wirtschaftliches Chaos. Brauchst Du dafür wirklich eine Quelle?

Was ist mit Deinem Fake-Zitat? Da Du es mir auch noch persönlich untergeschoben hast, erwarte ich eine Stellungnahme.


----------



## Johnny05 (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Na Quellen für sowas z.B.
> 
> @Johnny05: Bring bitte inhaltliche Sachen oder lass es. Was du jetzt schon wieder mit der AfD willst, verstehe ich auch nicht. Und Vorurteile zu haben ist auch immer schlecht.



Und Vorurteile zu haben ist auch immer schlecht.

Sagt der grade der Richtige ...


----------



## MOD6699 (4. Oktober 2017)

Hast du doch geschrieben...?

Damit meinte ich die Ironie, die du angesprochen hast. Wenn man mal völlig emotionslos an die Sache ran geht sieht es folgendermaßen aus: Die sexuellen Straftaten haben sich verdoppelt. Allerdings sind sie von sagen wir 350 auf 700 gestiegen. Das ist ein verschwindend geringer Teil bei 80 Millionen +. Selbst wenn die Aussage stimmt bleibt die Zahl gering. Selbst wenn jemand nun anbringt "Sag das mal einem Opfer" ist die Zahl gering. Selbst wenn die Zahlen höher sind, sind die Zahlen gering. Mir ist durchaus bewusst das sowas zeimlich "*******" klingt, ändert aber nichts am tatsächlichen Sachverhalt. SELBST wenn man sagen würde: "wir nehmen NIEMANDEN auf" und das mit der gleichen Wirtschaftslage wie derzeit, es hätte keine 3 Wochen gedauert und wir wären international gezwungen worden Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Sagt der grade der Richtige ...



Wenn du es noch nicht gemerkt hast, ich poste oft Medienberichte oder Statistiken mit. 
Dass dir deren Inhalt nicht passt, ist nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Oktober 2017)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Ruhig weiter so ,das bestätigt alle  Vorurteile die man euch AFD-Jubler entgegenbringt



Durch die pflegenotstand wird er und seine eltern garantiert von einem  Migrant/flüchtling gepflegt/gekümmert ... und dann gibt's auch geheule

Arbeite in der Branche und es wird so kommen, das dort viel weniger deutsche arbeiten werden


----------



## 4B11T (4. Oktober 2017)

Die Migranten als Wirtschaftsfaktor zu sehen ist sehr problematisch. Ich habe Leute kennengelernt, welche Flüchtlinge beschäftigen und das auch sehr stolz herausstellen, welchen Integrationsbeitrag sie damit leisten usw. Leider: alles nur "bescheidene" Jobs, wo es ehrlich gesagt sehr schwer ist "Deutsche" dafür zu finden: Bsp 1: Weinlese: harter Knochenjob, schlechte Bezahlung, nur saisonal; Bsp 2: Reinigungskraft: harter Knochenjob, schlechte Bezahlung, sehr schlechte Arbeitszeiten (ganz früh morgens oder spät abends); Bsp 3: Lagerist/ "Etikettierer": monoton, kein Tageslicht, schlechte Bezahlung. Alles "niedere" Jobs, die kein Deutscher mehr machen will und die langfristig zu Verhältnissen wie in den USA vor 20, 30Jahren führen: der "dumme nigga" macht die Sklaven Jobs und der "intelligente Weiße" steht mit der Peitsche dahinter. Der Schwarze wohnt im Ghetto, kann sich nichts leisten, ist anfällig für Kriminalität usw. während der Weiße im schicken Vorstadt-Einfamielienhaus lebt und ein tolles leben führt. Die USA leiden bis heute darunter, der Rassismus ist nach wie vor sehr ausgeprägt. Ich sehe die Gefahr, dass wir hier in Deutschland die selben Probleme einer tief gespaltenen Gesellschaft bekommen. Wobei in den USA die gemeinsame christliche Religion Brücken zwischen beiden Lagern bildet. Hier verschlimmern die unterschiedlichen Religionen den Graben zwischen beiden Gruppen.

Ich glaube nicht, dass auch nur ein einziger Migrant mit der Hoffnung nach D gekommen ist, hier in der Weinernte oder Altenpflege zu arbeiten und deutschen Omis den Ar*** abzuwischen, für einen Hungerlohn. Aber genau darauf zielt es doch ab: Deutsche machen den Job nicht mehr, es wird immer schwerer Personal zu finden "Pflegenotstand" schon rufen alle: wir haben tausende unbesetzte Jobs in der Altenpflege: gut das Flüchtlinge kommen. Toller Plan, die Flüchtlinge werden begeistert sein.


----------



## MOD6699 (4. Oktober 2017)

Arbeite in der Branche und es wird so kommen, das dort viel weniger deutsche arbeiten werden

Die Migranten als Wirtschaftsfaktor zu sehen ist sehr problematisch.

Was ja kein Wunder ist. Sie werden halt als Puffer benutzt... Weil nunmal in diesem Bereich lachhaft wenn nicht fast schon kriminell bezahlt wird.. Aber es juckt scheinbar nicht der Mehrheit, ansonsten hätte man wohl kaum die CDU gewählt..


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

@ 4B11T

Das liegt ja an der schlechten Bildung. Wer als Ingenieur oder Arzt kommt, kann natürlich auch als solcher hier arbeiten und somit gut verdienen. 

Deutsche ohne Bildung haben es auch nicht leichter.


----------



## Johnny05 (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Wenn du es noch nicht gemerkt hast, ich poste oft Medienberichte oder Statistiken mit.
> Dass dir deren Inhalt nicht passt, ist nicht mein Problem.




Du bist echt so witzig, ernstnehmen tue Ich dich nicht wirklich.Zu meinem Bedauern muss Ich mich jetzt auf die Straßen des untergehenden,gemeingefährlichen Deutschlands begeben,zu etwas das man "Arbeit" nennt.Solltest Du vielleicht mal im Duden nachschlagen was das bedeutet..

Bist die Tage


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Durch die pflegenotstand wird er und seine eltern garantiert von einem  Migrant/flüchtling gepflegt/gekümmert ... und dann gibt's auch geheule
> 
> Arbeite in der Branche und es wird so kommen, das dort viel weniger deutsche arbeiten werden



Das ist heute schon so. Ein Großteil der Pflegekräfte kommt aus Osteuropa. Und meine Erfahrung ist, dass diese oft einen guten Job machen. Meine Mutter war gerade öfter im Krankenhaus und hat diesen Menschen viel Vorbehalte entgegengebracht (der Widerwillen, wenn die Sprache nicht perfekt ist und jemand einen Osteuropäischen Akzent hat...). 

Am Ende musste sie zugeben, dass die nettesten und verständnisvollsten Pfleger(innen) gerade die aus dem Osten waren...

Und in 20-50 Jahren werden sicher nicht wenige Migranten, die jetzt gerade einreisen, und deren Nachkommen genau diesen Job machen. Eine der Langfristfolgen, von denen ich schrieb.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn mich Deine "Argumente" anblähen, dann sag ich das auch. Wenn es sein muss, jedesmal wenn Du das gleiche sch... "Argument" bringst



Ich stimme mit deinen Argumente ja auch nicht überein, trotzdem „blähe“ ich dich weder an, noch unterstelle ich, dass deine Argumente sch… wären. Aber so hat halt jeder seine eigenen Vorstellungen 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Korrekt. Das muss man in der Tat. Das wird aber Jahrzehnte in Anspruch nehmen.



Man könnte ja damit anfangen, die Flieger, die zurück in die Heimat gehen mit mehr Menschen, als mit 8 zu besetzten. 

Wir haben doch viele großen Marinen in Europa. Die können bei der Überfahrt zurück behilflich sein. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Nicht alleine, aber genauso wenig kann man einfach die Augen zumachen und PAL sagen.



Augen zumachen nicht. Aktiv gegen diese Form der Zuwanderung vorgehen. Australien macht es doch vorbildlich vor.

Rückführung im großen Stil müssten das Gebot der Stunde sein.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es da in den späten 40er Jahren so viele Regeln gab. Auch nicht in Österreich. Sie hat jedenfalls seit damals einen Österreichischen Pass. Und wie sie nach Deutschland gekommen ist, hatte sie GAR keinen Pass. Genauso wenig wie mein Vater übrigens. Nur mal so am Rande.



Also ist sie illegal nach Österreich eingewandert, oder was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Die Last??? Ich denke die sind ein Geschenk für uns und "wertvoller als Gold" ???
> Du widersprichst dich



Wie lange bleibst diese Unverschämtheit denn noch stehen?!


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

@ Kaaruzo 

Tja, und genau deshalb werfen sie eben auch ihren Pass weg, damit sie nicht mehr so leicht abgeschoben werden können, völlig egal ob sie überhaupt asylberechtigt sind oder nicht.

Wer mit so einer Einstellung gegenüber dem Gesetz hier ankommt, gehört erst recht nicht aufgenommen.


----------



## MOD6699 (4. Oktober 2017)

Und in 20-50 Jahren werden sicher nicht wenige Migranten, die jetzt gerade einreisen, und deren Nachkommen genau diesen Job machen. Eine der Langfristfolgen, von denen ich schrieb.


Ich hoffe mal nicht... es wäre der typische Freifahrtsschein für die Politik....


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man könnte ja damit anfangen, die Flieger, die zurück in die Heimat gehen mit mehr Menschen, als mit 8 zu besetzten.


Es muss auch ein Land da sein, das die Menschen aufnimmt. 

Oder willst Du sie über dem gewünschten Zielland per Fallschirm aussetzen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Augen zumachen nicht. Aktiv gegen diese Form der Zuwanderung vorgehen. Australien macht es doch vorbildlich vor.


Gerade Australien ist, was dieses Thema angeht, bestenfalls ein Vorbild für Leute mit Deinem Weltbild. Die sind für mich eher so auf dem Level von Ungarn, was das angeht. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also ist sie illegal nach Österreich eingewandert, oder was willst du damit sagen?


Die Details weiß ich tatsächlich nicht. Aber da sie einen Pass bekommen hat, wird das damals wohl eher nicht als illegal gegolten haben. Dir steht natürlich offen, meine Vorfahren als illegale Einwanderer zu brandmarken, wenn Du das wirklich möchtest. Nur musst Du dann auch das Echo über Dich ergehen lassen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Und in 20-50 Jahren werden sicher nicht wenige Migranten, die jetzt gerade einreisen, und deren Nachkommen genau diesen Job machen. Eine der Langfristfolgen, von denen ich schrieb.



In 50 Jahren erst, und bis dahin muss sie der deutsche Steuerzahler durchfüttern, na klasse.

Niemand sagt etwas gegen gezielte EInwanderung. Wenn wir Pflegekräfte brauchen, holen wir die uns und fertig. Die fallen aber mit der Tür ins Haus, sagen jetzt sind wir schon da, abschieben könnt ihr auch nicht weil ich keinen Pass mehr habe, also macht was.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> @ Kaaruzo
> 
> Tja, und genau deshalb werfen sie eben auch ihren Pass weg, damit sie nicht mehr so leicht abgeschoben werden können, völlig egal ob sie überhaupt asylberechtigt sind oder nicht.
> 
> Wer mit so einer Einstellung gegenüber dem Gesetz hier ankommt, gehört erst recht nicht aufgenommen.



Ich möchte sehen, dass Du Dich in deren Situation anders verhalten würdest. Gerade Menschen wie Dir ist das eigene Wohl wichtiger als alles andere. Und dazu gehört auch, sich jeden Vorteil zu verschaffen, den man irgendwie erlangen kann. Auch viele Flüchtlinge verhalten sich genau so.

Und ich würde es, in vergleichbarer Situation, vermutlich auch so machen.


Dein Fake-Zitat steht immer noch da! Unkommentiert von Dir!



MOD6699 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal nicht... es wäre der typische Freifahrtsschein für die Politik....


Wie meinst Du das? Und ich bin mir recht sicher, dass es so kommen wird. Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, wieso es nicht so kommen könnte. 

Du solltest mal an Deinen Zitaten arbeiten, die sind nicht als solche zu erkennen.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Oktober 2017)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Arbeite in der Branche und es wird so kommen, das dort viel weniger deutsche arbeiten werden
> 
> Die Migranten als Wirtschaftsfaktor zu sehen ist sehr problematisch.
> 
> Was ja kein Wunder ist. Sie werden halt als Puffer benutzt... Weil nunmal in diesem Bereich lachhaft wenn nicht fast schon kriminell bezahlt wird.. Aber es juckt scheinbar nicht der Mehrheit, ansonsten hätte man wohl kaum die CDU gewählt..



User kaaruzo meint ja 

Altenpfleger sind ja selbst schuld und sollen halt ihr Job wechseln....dann sollen die .net hinterher heulen  wen  Mohammed oder der Kofi aus afrika um sie und ihre eltern  kümmert.

Mir ist es egal woher die kommen..Hauptsache die wissen was sie tun 

Hab schon mit albanern und welche aus Rumänen und ein Afrikaner zusammen gearbeitet  (alle Männer) und welche aus Indien

Will ja nicht alleine um 40 kaaruzo's und BMW drivers kümmern


Grestorn


 also die ost Europäer die ich kennengelernt habe sind schon uralt 

Es kommen jetzt welche aus den Balkanländern 

Weil die jungere ost Europäer in andere eu Länder gehen...wo der Job mehr ansehen hat als in Deutschland


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Da stimme ich dir ja zu, eben deshalb hat die Politik ja auch versagt bzw. müsste handeln. 

Als Flüchtling würde ich aber die dortige Kultur und Gesetze respektieren und mich vielleicht auch um Arbeit bemühen.

Ich kann auch eine Bank überfallen und dann geht es mir vielleicht gut, ist am Ende aber trotzdem illegal.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Altenpfleger sind ja selbst schuld und sollen halt ihr Job wechseln....



Ist zwar überspitzt ausgedrückt aber stimmt ja im Kern - in Deutschland haben wir freie Berufswahl per GG gesichert!
Niemand wird gezwungen, hier als Pfleger zu arbeiten. Wäre mir auch zu blöd für das Geld


----------



## MOD6699 (4. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich möchte sehen, dass Du Dich in deren Situation anders verhalten würdest. Gerade Menschen wie Dir ist das eigene Wohl wichtiger als alles andere. Und dazu gehört auch, sich jeden Vorteil zu verschaffen, den man irgendwie erlangen kann. Auch viele Flüchtlinge verhalten sich genau so.
> 
> Und ich würde es, in vergleichbarer Situation, vermutlich auch so machen.
> 
> ...




Ja leider ist scheinbar mein Browser zu alt um Zitate richtig zu bearbeiten


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

@MOD6699

Könntest du bitte die Zitierfunktion nutzen? Es ist schwierig, wenn in deinen Beiträgen, immer die Beiträge anderer stehen und man das nicht sofort erkennt, was von dir ist und was nicht. 



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> @ Kaaruzo
> 
> Tja, und genau deshalb werfen sie eben auch ihren Pass weg, damit sie nicht mehr so leicht abgeschoben werden können, völlig egal ob sie überhaupt asylberechtigt sind oder nicht.
> 
> Wer mit so einer Einstellung gegenüber dem Gesetz hier ankommt, gehört erst recht nicht aufgenommen.



Also bitte, die werfen die Pässe doch nicht weg, das ist doch Polemik.

Die „verlieren“ alle ihre Pässe 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Es muss auch ein Land da sein, dass die Menschen aufnimmt.



Wird schwierig, wenn (wie im Fall Amri) das Zielland zurecht sagt, ohne Pass erkennen wir den nicht als unseren Staatsbürger an.

Daran hakt es doch. Wir lassen Menschen ohne Pass ins Land, obwohl wir genau wissen, wenn wir diese Leute abschieben wollen (weil kein Asylgrund besteht), wird jedes Land sagen, ohne Pass keine Einreise.

Wie kann es sein, dass Länder wie Tunesien sagen, wir lassen ohne Pass niemanden rein (was ja absolut nachvollziehbar ist) und wir machen das nicht?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Oder willst Du sie über dem gewünschten Zielland per Fallschirm aussetzen?



Geld hilft bekanntlich auch. Australien macht es vor 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Gerade Australien ist, was dieses Thema angeht, bestenfalls ein Vorbild für Leute mit Deinem Weltbild. Die sind für mich eher so auf dem Level von Ungarn, was das angeht.



Und trotzdem ist Australien eines der beliebtesten Länder zum Auswandern weltweit.

Vielleicht auch, weil man weiß, dass die Regierung dort noch gewillt ist, das eigene Volk zu schützen?

Jede „echte“ Fachkraft hat die Möglichkeit in Australien einzuwandern, nur für illegale Einwanderer sieht es halt schlecht aus. Warum stört dich das so sehr?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Details weiß ich tatsächlich nicht. Aber da sie einen Pass bekommen hat, wird das damals wohl eher nicht als illegal gegolten haben. Dir steht natürlich offen, meine Vorfahren als illegale Einwanderer zu brandmarken, wenn Du das wirklich möchtest. Nur musst Du dann auch das Echo über Dich ergehen lassen.



Ich habe eine Frage gestellt und keine Aussage getätigt. Also ist deine Oma (im Gegensatz zu den Massen jetzt) legal in ein anderes Land eingewandert?


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Völlig richtig!

Ich glaube auch in die USA, Kanada usw. kann man schwer ohne Pass reinspazieren und sagen "hier bin ich jetzt, macht was mit mir".
So blöd ist nur Deutschland und insb. Merkel.

Wenigstens haben die Beamte vom Bundesgrenzschutz seit 2015 jeden Tag Freizeit !


----------



## MOD6699 (4. Oktober 2017)

Man ist "gezwungen" Asylsuchende aufzunehmen


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage gestellt und keine Aussage getätigt. Also ist deine Oma (im Gegensatz zu den Massen jetzt) legal in ein anderes Land eingewandert?



Die "Massen jetzt" wandern nur dann illegal ein, wenn wir die Einwanderung als illegal bezeichnen. Und erst in dem Moment, wo einer untertaucht und sich einer ggf. angeordneten Rückführung entzieht, wird sein Aufenthalt in D illegal. 

Und nein, was Merkel im September 2015 getan hat, war in keinster Weise illegal. Auch wenn es genügend Menschen gibt, die das Gebetsmühlenmäßig wiederholen.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Völlig richtig!
> 
> Ich glaube auch in die USA, Kanada usw. kann man schwer ohne Pass reinspazieren und sagen "hier bin ich jetzt, macht was mit mir".
> So blöd ist nur Deutschland und insb. Merkel.
> ...



Da spricht einer mit Ahnung.
Bist bestimmt der King in deiner Stammkneipe.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die "Massen jetzt" wandern nur dann illegal ein, wenn wir die Einwanderung als illegal bezeichnen. Und erst in dem Moment, wo einer untertaucht und sich einer ggf. angeordneten Rückführung entzieht, wird sein Aufenthalt in D illegal.
> 
> Und nein, was Merkel im September 2015 getan hat, war in keinster Weise illegal. Auch wenn es genügend Menschen gibt, die das Gebetsmühlenmäßig wiederholen.


Laut dem Rechtsgutachten des wissenschaftlichen Dienstes des Bundestages erfolgte Frau Merkels Alleingang ohne rechtliche Grundlage.  Wie würdest du das bezeichnen, wenn etwas ohne rechtliche Grundlage erfolgt?


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch in die USA, Kanada usw. kann man schwer ohne Pass reinspazieren und sagen "hier bin ich jetzt, macht was mit mir".
> So blöd ist nur Deutschland und insb. Merkel.



Lustig nur, dass große Teile der Wirtschaft in Florida und Texas nur mit Leuten funktioniert, die ohne den Pass vorzuzeigen ins Land gekommen sind...

"Illegal Alien". Schon mal den Begriff gehört? Genesis und so?


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, Da freut sich doch jeder Warlord drüber. Der zieht dann mit zwanzig Mann samt AK47 und Macheten von Dorf zu Dorf und kassiert. Na und weil das so rentabel ist, wird sicherheitshalber jedes weibliche Wesen von mindestens acht Jahren, von allen zwanzig Waffenbrüdern vergewaltigt, damit es bald noch mehr Kohle gibt.
> Ist es das, was dir vorschwebt? Echt jetzt?
> 
> So ein Grundeinkommen funktioniert nur bei den bessergestellten Ländern, oder mit totaler Kontrolle/Überwachung. Mir ist beides nicht recht, wenn ich so darüber nachdenke.



Warlords?
Sind mir hier noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen.
Das weltweite bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen funktioniert erst mal nur da, wo es auch die Voraussetzungen gibt -- also funktionierende Staaten.
Das sollte doch offensichtlich sein.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst das dem Springerverlag die Naehe zu Merkel nachgesagt wird?



Ja, und Merkel wurde ja auch ständig hofiert.
Nur hat Springer auch eine eigene Meinung, die ständig mit einfließt. Entweder hetzt man gegen Griechenland oder eben jetzt gegen die Flüchtlinge.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Man kann Afrika nicht retten oder veraendern in dem man Geld ohne Ende reinpumpt.
> Stupide Symptombekaempfung, mehr ist es nicht.



Man muss auch kein Geld reinpumpen.
Afrika ist reich an Bodenschätzen. Man muss nur mal aufhören Afrika auszubeuten und sich über korrupte Regime daran zu bereichern, sondern einfach mal eine andere Wirtschaftspolitik machen.
In Afrika gibt es kaum Erdbeben, keine Überflutungen, keine Hurrikanes, da gibt es praktisch gar nichts außer eine Menge Sonne.
Wirtschaftlich könnte Afrika innerhalb von 50 Jahren Europa, Amerika und Asien überflügeln, aber Europa, Amerika und Asien tun alles, um das zu verhindern.



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Fragt mal bei Firmen und Arbeitgebern nach, wie die Arbeitsmoral von diesen Leuten ist... in der Regel bleiben 10% übrig.



Könntest du deine Afd Sichtweise, die nur aus Hass und Hetze besteht, nicht verallgemeinern?
Danke.


----------



## MOD6699 (4. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wirtschaftlich könnte Afrika innerhalb von 50 Jahren Europa, Amerika und Asien überflügeln, aber Europa, Amerika und Asien tun alles, um das zu verhindern.



Ja man könnte auch Eurasien zusammen führen und den größten und wohl mächtigsten Staat der Erde gründen....  Das verhindert aber Amerika


----------



## aloha84 (4. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Laut dem Rechtsgutachten des wissenschaftlichen Dienstes des Bundestages erfolgte Frau Merkels Alleingang ohne rechtliche Grundlage.  Wie würdest du das bezeichnen, wenn etwas ohne rechtliche Grundlage erfolgt?



Die Bundesregierung (was immer alle mit Merkel wollen?!  ) hat sich einer Eintrittsklausel bedient welche rechtens war, entschieden vom europäischen Gerichtshof.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Das war ein Zitat von einem Arbeitgeber der bei einer Wahlsendung mit Merkel im ZDF ! Also nix "Afd Sichtweise" oder "Hetze". 

Das sind die harten Fakten. 

Wenn alle arbeiten würden und ihr eigenes Geld verdienen, bräuchte man ja schließlich nicht die ganzen Flüchtlingsheime.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, und Merkel wurde ja auch ständig hofiert. Nur hat Springer auch eine eigene Meinung, die ständig mit einfließt. Entweder hetzt man gegen Griechenland oder eben jetzt gegen die Flüchtlinge.



Fakten zu benennen (wie z.B. über das Rechtsgutachten zu berichten) ist aber immer noch keine Hetze.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Laut dem Rechtsgutachten des wissenschaftlichen Dienstes des Bundestages erfolgte Frau Merkels Alleingang ohne rechtliche Grundlage.  Wie würdest du das bezeichnen, wenn etwas ohne rechtliche Grundlage erfolgt?



*"Keine erkennbare Rechtsgrundlage*

  Nun bekommt di Fabio Unterstützung durch ein aktuelles  Rechtsgutachten des Wissenschaftlichen Dienstes des Deutschen  Bundestages. In ihrer Antwort  auf eine Anfrage der Linken zu den rechtlichen Grundlagen der  Einreiseverweigerung und Einreisegestattung stellen die Hausjuristen des  Deutschen Bundestages die Rechtsgrundlagen dar, auf denen die im Herbst  2015 getroffenen Entscheidungen hätten beruhen müssen. Sie resümieren,  dass es nach wie vor „unklar“ ist, ob die Ausnahmetatbestände des  Asylgesetzes § 18 Absatz 4 Nr. 2 AsylG „als Grundlage für die  Einreisegestattungen ab Ende August/Anfang September 2015 herangezogen  wurde(n).“ Die Juristen kommen zu der bemerkenswerten Ansicht, dass die  Rechtsgrundlage, nach der die Bundesregierung weitreichende  Entscheidungen getroffen hat, nicht erkennbar ist. "

[Quelle]


"Unklar" und "Rechtsgrundlage [...] nicht erkennbar" heißt nicht "illegal", sondern das es im Gesetz einfach nicht geregelt ist. 

Wenn die Bundesregierung in einem solchen Fall keine sofortige Bestimmung erlassen kann, dann ist sie den Namen nicht wert. Selbst wenn es ein klares Gesetz geben WÜRDE, was dem entgegensteht, dann wäre das für mich immer noch kein Rechtsbruch. Es handelt sich um einen Notfall, und humanitäre Notfälle stehen immer über einer Gesetzgebung, das ist immer und überall so. Oder willst Du jemanden wegen einem Verkehrverstoß belangen, den er begeht, um jemand anderem, der sich Not befindet, zu helfen?

Wenn Du erst wartest, bis man für den Notfall ein Gesetz gebaut hat, dann ist der Notfall auch erledigt. Praktisch.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Bei den Linken ist alles Hetze und Hass.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Die Bundesregierung (was immer alle mit Merkel wollen?!  ) hat sich einer Eintrittsklausel bedient welche rechtens war, entschieden vom europäischen Gerichtshof.



Fluchtlingskrise 2015: Unklare Rechtsgrundlage fur Merkels Grenzoffnung - WELT



> Auch das sogenannte Selbsteintrittsrecht, mit dem Deutschland Asylbewerber aufnehmen kann, die eigentlich in anderen Ländern bleiben müssen, ist nie von der Bundesregierung offiziell in Anspruch genommen worden.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Die AfD will ja einen Untersuchungsausschuss, um genau das zu klären.

Nur wehrt sich Merkel komischerweise dagegen. Warum wohl nur? 

Es gibt doch auch Gesetze, dass sie im ersten sicheren Staat bleiben müssen! Sie hätten also garnicht hierher kommen dürfen.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Das war ein Zitat von einem Arbeitgeber der bei einer Wahlsendung mit Merkel im ZDF ! Also nix "Afd Sichtweise" oder "Hetze".
> 
> Das sind die harten Fakten.
> 
> Wenn alle arbeiten würden und ihr eigenes Geld verdienen, bräuchte man ja schließlich nicht die ganzen Flüchtlingsheime.



Du hast es ja mit harten Fakten und Zitaten. Dein Lügen-Zitat steht immer noch da. 

In diesem Fall ist es das Erleben einer Person. Er ist vermutlich nicht alleine damit, aber es ist trotzdem nicht zulässig, das auf alle Fälle hochzurechnen. Es gibt immer solche und solche Erfahrungen. Du nimmst Dir für Deine Argumentation halt immer das raus, was Dir in die Karten spielt. War bei dem Bericht über den Angriff einiger Migranten oben ganz genausp. Ich halte das für ziemlich klar manipulativ. Man kann ein solches Problem nicht auf einzelne Fallbeispiele reduzieren.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Fluchtlingskrise 2015: Unklare Rechtsgrundlage fur Merkels Grenzoffnung - WELT



Ich erkenne in dem Gutachten keinen Rechtsbruch --> sondern lediglich fehlende Regelungen, das ist nicht illegal.



> Der Europäische Gerichtshof hat mit einem Urteil zur Flüchtlingspolitik das Handeln der Bundesregierung im Spätsommer 2015 rückblickend unbeanstandet gelassen. Die Richter kamen zu dem Ergebnis, dass auch bei außergewöhnlich hohen Flüchtlingszahlen der Einreisestaat für die Prüfung von Asylanträgen zuständig ist. *Zugleich betonten sie, dass im "Geiste der Solidarität" auch andere Staaten bei ihnen gestellte Asylanträge prüfen können. Mit anderen Worten: Die Bundesregierung handelte nach Ansicht der Luxemburger Richter 2015 nicht illegal, als sie die in Ungarn festsitzenden Flüchtlinge in Deutschland aufnahm.*



Quelle: Europaischer Gerichtshof: Kanzlerin Merkel handelte in Fluchtlingskrise legal


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Das war ein Zitat von einem Arbeitgeber der bei einer Wahlsendung mit Merkel im ZDF ! Also nix "Afd Sichtweise" oder "Hetze".
> 
> Das sind die harten Fakten.
> 
> Wenn alle arbeiten würden und ihr eigenes Geld verdienen, bräuchte man ja schließlich nicht die ganzen Flüchtlingsheime.



Ach so, ein Arbeitgeber spricht also für alle Unternehmen in Deutschland?
Wusste gar nicht, dass das so ist.
Die Frage ist ja erst mal, in welcher Brache er ist.
Ich jedenfalls habe immer sehr gute Erfahrungen machen können und auch von anderen Firmen höre ich nichts anderes.
Dass du ein paar darunter hast, die das nicht schaffen, ist normal. Das gilt für alle Bevölkerungsgruppen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Fakten zu benennen (wie z.B. über das Rechtsgutachten zu berichten) ist aber immer noch keine Hetze.



Kommt immer darauf an, wie man das präsentiert.
Du kannst aus einem Fakt eine Hetze machen, wie das Beispiel mit den wenigen Schulabschlüssen unter den Flüchtlingen gezeigt hat.
Bild hat das explizit erwähnt. Die Schlagzeile reicht da aus, die meisten lesen eh nicht weiter oder informieren sich gar.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Die AfD will ja einen Untersuchungsausschuss, um genau das zu klären.
> 
> *Nur wehrt sich Merkel komischerweise dagegen. Warum wohl nur? *
> 
> Es gibt doch auch Gesetze, dass sie im ersten sicheren Staat bleiben müssen! Sie hätten also garnicht hierher kommen dürfen.



Stimmt nicht, sie hat selbst betont dass sie vor dem Ausschuss keine Angst hat. 
Warum auch?
Wenn man sich die bisherigen Ausschüsse der AFD ansieht, kann es höchstens peinlich werden.....für die AFD.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Oktober 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, sie hat selbst betont dass sie vor dem Ausschuss keine Angst hat.



Hey, das geht doch nicht, hier einfach mal Falschaussagen anzuprangern!


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Bei den Linken ist alles Hetze und Hass.



Bald schreibst du bestimmt das grestorn 

Ein linker Gutmensch öko Veganer Extremist wäre


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ein linker Gutmensch okö Veganer Extremist wäre



Ich mag die Veganer, die auf ihre Lederschuhe nicht verzichten wollen und lieber in Seidenbettwäsche schlafen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kommt immer darauf an, wie man das präsentiert. Du kannst aus einem Fakt eine Hetze machen, wie das Beispiel mit den wenigen Schulabschlüssen unter den Flüchtlingen gezeigt hat. Bild hat das explizit erwähnt. Die Schlagzeile reicht da aus, die meisten lesen eh nicht weiter oder informieren sich gar.



Ist das mit den Schulabschlüssen jetzt ein Fakt oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist das mit den Schulabschlüssen jetzt ein Fakt oder nicht?



Klar ist es Fakt, aber die Schlagzeile ist Hetze, denn es wird suggeriert, dass die Syrer alle blöd und faul sind.
Wie gesagt, wie willst du einen Schulabschluss in einem Land machen, in dem seit 5 Jahren gekämpft wird.
wie viele Schulabschlüsse gab es denn 1945 in Deutschland?


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar ist es Fakt, aber die Schlagzeile ist Hetze, denn es wird suggeriert, dass die Syrer alle blöd und faul sind.



Also ist es ein Fakt. Ist doch ganz einfach. Wenn du daraus was anderes liest (was ja dein gutes Recht ist) ändert das ja trotzdem nicht die Fakten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wie willst du einen Schulabschluss in einem Land machen, in dem seit 5 Jahren gekämpft wird. wie viele Schulabschlüsse gab es denn 1945 in Deutschland?



Und vor dem Krieg gab es keine Schulabgänger?


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Wo sind wir nur angekommen, wenn selbst Fakten zu nennen schon Hetze sein soll.

Übrigens arbeitet die BILD als Boulevard-Medium immer mit Clickbait-Überschriften.

Steht noch die Frage im Raum, wieso fast nur  junge Männer kommen und wieso die ihre Frauen und Kinder dort unten lassen, wenn man doch von da angeblich flüchten muss!?

Ilse Aigner zu Fluchtlingen: „90 Prozent fur deutschen Arbeitsmarkt ungeeignet“ - WELT


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Steht noch die Frage im Raum, wieso fast nur  junge Männer kommen und wieso die ihre Frauen und Kinder dort unten lassen, wenn man doch von da angeblich flüchten muss!?



Auch das ist einfach zu erklären, wenn man ein wenig drüber nachdenkt.
Wer hat denn die besten Chancen einen Job zu kriegen? Genau. Junge Männer.
Ist nun mal ein Fakt. 
Und ihr mögt ja Fakten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Schön, erklärt aber nicht wieso sie ihre Frauen und Kinder im Kriegsgebiet lassen. Scheinen ja echte Ehrenmänner zu sein.

Und mit Jobs ist bei Flüchtlingen eh nicht viel - ist nun mal auch Fakt.

Fahr doch mal in dein nächst gelegenes Flüchtlingsheim und schau dich morgens um, wie viele Leute auf Arbeit sind


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Schön, erklärt aber nicht wieso sie ihre Frauen und Kinder im Kriegsgebiet lassen. Scheinen ja echte Ehrenmänner zu sein.



Die lassen sie ja nicht im Kriegsgebiet. Die sind in den Flüchtlingslager.
Und das sind sicher auch nicht die Männer. Das werden die Söhne sein.
Würde ich aber auch machen. Ich schicke doch nicht meine Tochter in ein fremdes Land. Eher schicke ich meinen Sohn, denn dessen Chancen sich durchzusetzen sind halt größer.
Du musst es mal so sehen. Die Leute haben nichts. Es ist letztendlich ihre einzige Chance. Sie schicken ihre Söhne auf eine unbekannte Reise ohne zu wissen, was passieren wird.
Das war damals Ende des Krieges 1945 nicht viel anders. Auch da sind eine Menge Menschen geflohen. Sie haben ihre Kinder in den letzten Zug gestopft ohne zu wissen, was passieren wird.
Ich möchte sowas jedenfalls nicht erleben.


----------



## Verminaard (4. Oktober 2017)

1945, Ende des 2ten Weltkrieges, damalige Fluechtlinge, das Alles mit jetzt vergleichen...


AfD'ler sind Idioten.
Fluechtlinge sind alle kriminell und Verbrecher.
Alle die gegen Fluechtlinge sind, sind Nazis.
Syrer sind alle dumm.



Merkt ihrs eigentlich selber noch?
Da wird der "Gegenseite" was vorgeworfen und selbst argumentiert man nicht besser.

Dieser Thread hat nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Oktober 2017)

"Gruppen von Menschen werden inzwischen vielfach nach ökonomischen Kriterien bewertet, also nach ihrer Verwertbarkeit, ihrer Nützlichkeit und Effizienz. Das sind Prinzipien, die für die Wirtschaftsleben funktional sind. Aber sie sind immer stärker in die Lebenswelt der Bevölkerung eingedrungen und haben in allen Schichten auch zu einem ökonomistischen Denken geführt.

Dadurch werden besonders bestimmte Gruppen abgewertet und diskriminiert, wir nennen das "gruppenbezogene Menschenfeindlichkeit": Betroffen sind Langzeitarbeitslose, niedrig qualifizierte Migranten, Flüchtlinge, Obdachlose, Behinderte. Die sozial Schwachen sehen dann auf die noch schwächeren herab. Und seit einigen Jahren klagen auch jene mit hohem sozialen Status darüber, dass sie als Leistungsträger alle anderen mitschleppen sollen. Es ist zu befürchten, dass dieses Denken weiter um sich greift."

Quelle: Wilhelm Heitmeyer uber AfD-Wahler - Politik - Suddeutsche.de

Das kapitalistische Phänomen der Abwertung von Menschen auf Grund ökonomischer Kriterien, lässt sich wunderbar in diesem Forum an Hand Aussagen bestimmter Leutchen beobachten.


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. Oktober 2017)

Erst einmal ein paar Dinge zur Klarstellung. Auch Deutschland hat natürlich einige Fluchtrouten dicht machen lassen, es wurde nur nicht so raus posaunt (Ausnahme Türkei, das wurde dann richtig aufgeblasen).

Ein weiterer Punkt. Australien ist kein Vorbild, die haben die indigene Bevölkerung fast komplett ausgelöscht und enteignet.  Nebenbei ist deren Kontinent von Wasser umgeben. Da kommen sowieso kaum Leute hin. Wird übrigens lustig, wenn der Klimawandel bei denen einschlägt, mal schauen, wie viele dann zu uns wollen.

Abschottung wird auch unser Problem nicht lösen. Da muss man schon die Ursachen bekämpfen. Und die sind mannigfaltig und weit komplexer als, der doofe Schwarze sieht nicht ein, dass er weniger Kinder kriegen muss.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Abschottung wird auch unser Problem nicht lösen. Da muss man schon die Ursachen bekämpfen. Und die sind mannigfaltig und weit komplexer als, der doofe Schwarze sieht nicht ein, dass er weniger Kinder kriegen muss.



Allein wegen diesem Absatz würde ich gerne mindestens drei mal auf "Gefällt mir" drücken


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde schon das "Abschottung" (normale Grenzkontrollen) das Problem für uns lösen könnten. 

Die müssen halt auch mal selbst mit ihren Problemen zurecht kommen, so wie zigtausend andere Menschen, die sich keinen teuren Schlepper leisten können, auch.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. Oktober 2017)

Ja, für uns. Aber für 90% aller Menschen dann eben nicht.

Und wenn du meinst, die sollten mal selbst mit ihren Probleme zurechtkommen, solltest du die Abschottung auch konsequent betreiben. Also keine Ressourcen aus deren Ländern hier rein und auch keine Exporte zu denen raus.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

90% aller Menschen aus den Kriegsgebieten in Syrien oder wie? Von den Menschen die wirklich in Not sind, erreicht nur ein geringer Prozentsatz überhaupt Deutschland bzw. kann sich so eine Reise leisten. Allen helfen geht nunmal nicht.

Ich denke nicht, dass Syrien für Deutschland ein besonders wichtiger Handelspartner ist. Ist doch eh angeblich alles kaputt dort durch den Krieg.

Würde für solche Fragen einen Volksentscheid durchführen lassen.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Oktober 2017)

Doppelpost


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Oktober 2017)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> "Gruppen von Menschen werden inzwischen vielfach nach ökonomischen Kriterien bewertet, also nach ihrer Verwertbarkeit, ihrer Nützlichkeit und Effizienz. Das sind Prinzipien, die für die Wirtschaftsleben funktional sind. Aber sie sind immer stärker in die Lebenswelt der Bevölkerung eingedrungen und haben in allen Schichten auch zu einem ökonomistischen Denken geführt.
> 
> Dadurch werden besonders bestimmte Gruppen abgewertet und diskriminiert, wir nennen das "gruppenbezogene Menschenfeindlichkeit": Betroffen sind Langzeitarbeitslose, niedrig qualifizierte Migranten, Flüchtlinge, Obdachlose, Behinderte. Die sozial Schwachen sehen dann auf die noch schwächeren herab. Und seit einigen Jahren klagen auch jene mit hohem sozialen Status darüber, dass sie als Leistungsträger alle anderen mitschleppen sollen. Es ist zu befürchten, dass dieses Denken weiter um sich greift."
> 
> ...



Ja beobachte ich als altenpfleger sehr gut 

Alte kranke  Menschen nixs mehr wert und Leute die mit alte kranke Menschen arbeiten noch weniger


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Sei mal ehrlich, macht dir der Job wirklich Spaß, oder würdest du lieber was anderes (auf ähnlichem Niveau) machen wenn das ohne weiteres möglich wäre?


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass Syrien für Deutschland ein besonders wichtiger Handelspartner ist. Ist doch eh angeblich alles kaputt dort durch den Krieg.



Wieso Syrien?
Was ist mit den ganzen Afrikanischen Staaten, denen wir unsere Wirtschafts und Handelspolitik aufs Auge drücken, indem wir deren Markt mit subventionierten EU Produkten überschwemmen und deren Fischgründe wir so dermaßen leerfischen, dass für die heimischen Fischer nichts mehr übrig bleibt?
Ist es ein Wunder, dass die dann zu uns kommen wollen?


----------



## Tengri86 (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Sei mal ehrlich, macht dir der Job wirklich Spaß, oder würdest du lieber was anderes (auf ähnlichem Niveau) machen wenn das ohne weiteres möglich wäre?



Auf Missstände darf man nicht hinweisen ? 

Und sich für Thema Gesundheit und Soziales einsetzen? 

Geht ja um unsere Eltern und um uns in Zukunft und die Leute labern nur...wie man Menschen die wenig haben... das letzte rest lebenswürde noch holt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ja, für uns. Aber für 90% aller Menschen dann eben nicht.
> 
> Und wenn du meinst, die sollten mal selbst mit ihren Probleme zurechtkommen, solltest du die Abschottung auch konsequent betreiben. Also keine Ressourcen aus deren Ländern hier rein und auch keine Exporte zu denen raus.




Nene, so geht das nicht. Waren und Ressourcen sollen frei reisen dürfen. Halt nur Menschen nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

Hier mal eine differenzierte Sichtweise zum Wahlergebnis.

Finde ich sehr gut:

YouTube

Schade, dass ein Youtuber sachlicher ist, als viele Medien und Politiker.

________________________________________________________________________________________



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nene, so geht das nicht. Waren und Ressourcen sollen frei reisen dürfen. Halt nur Menschen nicht.



Menschen auch. Nur halt richtige Fachkräfte. Der Rest nicht


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Auf Missstände darf man nicht hinweisen ?
> Und sich für Thema Gesundheit und Soziales einsetzen?



Doch? Hab doch garnichts anderes behauptet, war einfach nur eine normale Frage...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Menschen auch. Nur halt richtige Fachkräfte. Der Rest nicht



Also willst du Menschen anhand ihrer Bildung differenzieren? 

Bei der Forderung könntest du auch alle "dummen" Deutschen rauswerfen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Bei der Forderung könntest du auch alle "dummen" Deutschen rauswerfen.



Mir reicht es ja, wenn man die Leute raus wirft, die sich nicht an die Gesetze halten.
Wieso hab ich da schon wieder zwei Namen im Kopf?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir reicht es ja, wenn man die Leute raus wirft, die sich nicht an die Gesetze halten.
> Wieso hab ich da schon wieder zwei Namen im Kopf?



Angela und Horst?


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Angela und Horst?



Ich rede von verurteilen Verbrechern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Also willst du Menschen anhand ihrer Bildung differenzieren?



Ihhh Leistungsgedanke. So wie das richtige Einwanderungsländer machen. Das geht ja nun echt nicht.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Bei der Forderung könntest du auch alle "dummen" Deutschen rauswerfen.



Klar, bei der Forderung, dass wir nur ausländische Fachkräfte einwandern lassen, kann ich auch dumme Deutsche rauswerfen. Weil Einwanderung und rauswerfen auch total das gleiche sind


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Oktober 2017)

Um mal nochmal auf unsere Bundestagswahl zurück zu kommen. Ich hatte heute mit einem Kollegen auf der Arbeit die Diskusion über Wahlergebnisse AfD Ost und West.
Der sagte mir das Gestern in irgend einer Polittalksendung (er hatte gesagt wo das war, aber ich habs vergessen) ein Politikwissenschaftler zur Sprache kam der die Wahlergebnisse der AfD in West und Ost mal "bereinigt" betachtet hat.

Bereinigt bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang das er in alle deutschen Staatsbürger die erst in den letzten 25 Jahren ihre deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft erhalten haben aus dem Wahlergebnis in Deutschland rausgerechnet hat.

Nachdem alle diese zugewanderten deutschen Staatsbürger rausgerechnet waren kam er wohl zu dem Ergebnis das das Wahlverhalten für die AfD in Westdeutschland nicht wesentlich niedriger lag als in Ostdeutschland.
Seine Erkentnis war daher das es kein ostdeutsches Problem sei das der Osten im besonderen AfD wählt, sondern ehr das es vor allem die Deutschen mit noch nicht solange zurückliegenden Migrationshintergrund wären die dafür sorgen das es in Westdeutschland so wirke als wäre die AfD dort von der Bevölkerung weniger gewählt.

Unter der "einheimischen" Bevölkerung in Ost und West sei der Zuspruch (die Personen die AfD gewählt haben) also ehnlich hoch.

Man könnte also durchaus in diesem Fall davon sprechen das es eine Verzerrung bei der Wahrnehmung vorliegt, das Ostdeutschland AfD-freundlicher wählen würde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

Interessanter Aspekt. Gibt es auch eine Erklärung, warum gerade diese zugewanderten AfD wählen, das wäre in dem Zusammenhang ja mal interssant zu erfahren?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Interessanter Aspekt. Gibt es auch eine Erklärung, warum gerade diese zugewanderten AfD wählen, das wäre in dem Zusammenhang ja mal interssant zu erfahren?



Wie kommst du darauf? Ich schrieb doch das es gerade die Zuwanderer der letzten 25 Jahre sind die nicht AfD wählen und wen man diese entsprechend rausrechnet die AfD in Westdeutschland ehnlich oft gewählt wird wie in Ostdeutschland.
Es sind also gerade die Zuwanderer der letzten 25 Jahre die dafür sorgen das die AfD in Westdeutschland nicht "stärker" ist.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. Oktober 2017)

Eine Erklärung ist damit wohl auch überflüssig 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ihhh Leistungsgedanke. So wie das richtige Einwanderungsländer machen. Das geht ja nun echt nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Klar, bei der Forderung, dass wir nur ausländische Fachkräfte einwandern lassen, kann ich auch dumme Deutsche rauswerfen. Weil Einwanderung und rauswerfen auch total das gleiche sind



Echt jetzt. Also wir können doch Hilfsbedürftige hier nicht reinlassen, wenn sie nicht mindestens studiert haben. Wo kommen wir denn dahin?


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (5. Oktober 2017)

Du hälst wohl jeden für Hilfsbedürftig, nur weil er das von sich behauptet. Nennt man glaube ich naiv.

Also laut dir sollen alle armen Menschen der Welt nach Deutschland kommen und wahrscheinlich lebenslang vom Steuerzahler durchgefüttert werden.
Zahlst du überhaupt Steuern, oder bist du Schüler o.ä.?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (5. Oktober 2017)

Solange ich ihm das nicht nachweisen kann, dass er es nicht ist, ja. Nennt man glaube ich human.

Nein, es sollen nicht alle armen Menschen zu uns kommen. Aber wir sollten hier mal anfangen, nicht unseren Reichtum auf Kosten anderer aufzubauen. Zur Veranschaulichung vielleicht dieses kleine Zitat:

Reicher Mann und armer Mann
standen da und sahn sich an.
Und der Arme sagte bleich:
»Wär ich nicht arm, wärst du nicht reich«.

Ich denke, damit sollte sich der Rest erklären.

Und was soll die Unterstellung, ich würde keine Steuern zahlen?


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (5. Oktober 2017)

So, zu den linken Realitätsverweigerungen die meinen, dass nicht jeden Tag in der Presse über Vergewaltigung oder Mord durch "Flüchtlinge" berichtet würde:

Bitteschön:

Wittenberg: Mann stirbt nach Schlagerei – Polizei pruft Tatmotiv - WELT

Nichtmal ein Haftbefehl wurde ausgestellt. Einfach unfassbar, was hier abgeht.

Lebensbedrohliche Verletzungen: Mannergruppe zieht prugelnd durch Dusseldorf - WELT

Bielefeld: Mordkommission ermittelt nach Messerattacke am Kesselbrink - WELT

Wie kann man nur so dreist und respektlos sein solche schlimme Taten auch noch zu verharmlosen oder zu meinen, sowas würde es nicht geben, obowohl die Kriminalitätsstatistik einen klaren Anstieg der Gewalttaten und Vergewaltigungen durch Asylbewerber belegen !


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Oktober 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Ich schrieb doch das es gerade die Zuwanderer der letzten 25 Jahre sind die nicht AfD wählen und wen man diese entsprechend rausrechnet die AfD in Westdeutschland ehnlich oft gewählt wird wie in Ostdeutschland.
> Es sind also gerade die Zuwanderer der letzten 25 Jahre die dafür sorgen das die AfD in Westdeutschland nicht "stärker" ist.



Jup. Hast Recht 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Echt jetzt. Also wir können doch Hilfsbedürftige hier nicht reinlassen, wenn sie nicht mindestens studiert haben. Wo kommen wir denn dahin?



Ach die "Hilfsbedürftigen" die durch die ganz Europa spaziert sind?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Nein, es sollen nicht alle armen Menschen zu uns kommen. Aber wir sollten hier mal anfangen, nicht unseren Reichtum auf Kosten anderer aufzubauen



Warum nicht? Unser ganze Wohlstand basiert darauf.


----------



## efdev (5. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> So, zu den linken Realitätsverweigerungen die meinen, dass nicht jeden Tag in der Presse über Vergewaltigung oder Mord durch "Flüchtlinge" berichtet würde:
> 
> Bitteschön:


Es hat nie jemand behauptet das es so etwas nicht gibt.
Die Regel ist es dennoch nicht, ansonsten würden die Nachrichten in ganz anderen Mengen auftreten.



> Wittenberg: Mann stirbt nach Schlagerei – Polizei pruft Tatmotiv - WELT
> 
> Nichtmal ein Haftbefehl wurde ausgestellt. Einfach unfassbar, was hier abgeht.


Stimmt unfassbar es gibt anscheinend keinen Grund für einen Haftbefehl steht doch im Text 


> Lebensbedrohliche Verletzungen: Mannergruppe zieht prugelnd durch Dusseldorf - WELT





> Nach Angaben der Polizei griffen die fünf bis sechs Unbekannten


Woher weißt du das es Flüchtlinge waren? 



> Bielefeld: Mordkommission ermittelt nach Messerattacke am Kesselbrink - WELT


Aha eine Schlägerei, also kann eine Schlägerei nur aus einer aktiven Gruppe bestehen oder werden dafür mehr benötigt? 
Ich weiß es nicht ich kenne auch da nicht alle Details aber eine Prügelgruppe braucht hier keiner, hoffentlich werden die Dödel zügig gefunden.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Oktober 2017)

Nur mal kurz zum Fall bei Wittenberg
Lutherstadt Wittenberg: Schlag mit todlichen Folgen: Was wir wissen – und was wir nicht wissen | Mitteldeutsche Zeitung


> [FONT=&quot]Der 30-Jährige, der später verstarb, war mit einer 24-Jährigen auf dem Weg in das Einkaufszentrum Arsenal. In der Bürgermeisterstraße, kurz vor dem Zugang, trafen sie auf eine Gruppe von vier syrischen Asylbewerbern. Nach verbalen Auseinandersetzungen kam es zunächst zu einer Rangelei, die die 24-Jährige beenden konnte. Dann allerdings soll der 30-jährige Wittenberger laut Staatsanwaltschaft einen 17-jährigen Syrer plötzlich mit der Faust geschlagen haben. Der Syrer wehrte sich und schubste den Wittenberger weg. Dieser „versetzte dem Syrer erneut einen Faustschlag, woraufhin Letzterer unmittelbar reagierte und den 30-Jährigen mit einem Faustschlag am Kopf traf“, erklärt die zuständige Staatsanwältin. – Quelle: Lutherstadt Wittenberg: Schlag mit todlichen Folgen: Was wir wissen – und was wir nicht wissen | Mitteldeutsche Zeitung ©2017[/FONT]



Nennt sich Notwehr.


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. Oktober 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Ich schrieb doch das es gerade die Zuwanderer der letzten 25 Jahre sind die nicht AfD wählen und wen man diese entsprechend rausrechnet die AfD in Westdeutschland ehnlich oft gewählt wird wie in Ostdeutschland.
> Es sind also gerade die Zuwanderer der letzten 25 Jahre die dafür sorgen das die AfD in Westdeutschland nicht "stärker" ist.


Und ich dachte immer wir hätten ein geheimes Wahlrecht. Wir wissen also genau, wer die AfD gewählt hat?


----------



## Cartesius (5. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer wir hätten ein geheimes Wahlrecht. Wir wissen also genau, wer die AfD gewählt hat?



Die Frage habe ich mir auch schon des öfteren gestellt (schließlich weiß man ja auch ganz genau, welche Wähler(-schichten) Trump gewählt haben. )

Wahrscheinlich werden diese Aussagen aber auf Befragungen der Bürger (vor und) nach der Wahl basieren. 
Die Meinungsforschung ist ja schließlich in der Lage aus 1000 repräsentativ ausgewählten Befragten Analysen für ein ganzes Land zu erstellen. Beeindruckend, und wahrscheinlich relativ plausible Ergebnisse.


----------



## OField (5. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Merkt ihrs eigentlich selber noch?
> Da wird der "Gegenseite" was vorgeworfen und selbst argumentiert man nicht besser.
> 
> Dieser Thread hat nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun.


Gott segne Dich, endlich ein Mensch mit Gehirn.


----------



## 4B11T (5. Oktober 2017)

Warum soll der Thread nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun haben. Flüchtlingspolitik ist für viele das zentrale Thema der Bundestagswahl gewesen und genau das spiegelt sich auch hier wieder.

zum anderen Thema der vorherigen Seite:

Absolut gesehen, haben sowieso mehr Menschen in den alten Bundesländern AfD gewählt als in den neuen Bundesländern.  Im Westen leben 66 Millionen Menschen, im Osten nur 16Millionen. Daher sind 11% im Westen zahlenmäßig viel mehr Menschen, als 22% im Osten. 

Ich kenne den Anteil der Wahlberechtigten nicht, aber überschlagsmäßig haben 4,5Mio "Wessis" Afd gewählt und nur  2,3Mio "Ossis". Wenn man will, kann man sich alles schön/schlecht rechnen.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Oktober 2017)

Das stimmt, hätte in den neuen BL niemand AFD gewählt, hätte sie trotzdem über 8% bekommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Oktober 2017)

Mir persönlich ist es so was von Schnuppe wer wo am meisten die Afd gewählt hat. Die Tatsache allein, dass in Deutschland rechtes Gedankengut wieder soweit salonfähig ist, dass eine rechte Partei Plätze im Parlament bekommen konnte ist Grund genug zum 

Und bevor jetzt wieder die Argumente kommen von wegen "die sind demokratisch gewählt, also muss man sich damit abfinden", möchte ich gerne da dran erinnern, dass die NSDAP auch demokratisch gewählt wurde und somit Sitze im Reichstag bekam.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin da zwiegespalten, mir gefällt das Ergebnis der AFD ebenso wenig, aber Demokratie muss auch sowas aushalten.
Das ist überhaupt ein Punkt, welcher mich in den vergangenen Talk-Shows mit Kopfschütteln zurück ließ --> Es wurde öfter die Frage gestellt "Ist die Demokratie nach der Wende nicht in Ost-Deutschland angekommen?" --> die Fragestellung ist völlig Banane, natürlich ist die Demokratie angekommen und wird auch genutzt/gelebt! 
Das einem das Ergebnis nicht schmeckt steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt, jeder kann wählen was er möchte, frei und geheim, und das wurde gemacht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Oktober 2017)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist es so was von Schnuppe wer wo am meisten die Afd gewählt hat. Die Tatsache allein, dass in Deutschland rechtes Gedankengut wieder soweit salonfähig ist, dass eine rechte Partei Plätze im Parlament bekommen konnte ist Grund genug zum



Ich will dir ja jetzt nicht deine Seifenblasen zum Platzen bringen, aber in Parlament sitzt seit 1949 eine rechte Partei. Die CSU. Und auch die CDU war viele Jahrzehnte lang eine reche Partei.

Die meiste Zeit waren diese rechte Partei sogar an der Regierung beteiligt. Und rechtes Gedankengut gehört zur Demokratie wie linkes.

Rechts =/= rechtsextrem. Sollte man eigentlich wissen.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Und bevor jetzt wieder die Argumente kommen von wegen "die sind demokratisch gewählt, also muss man sich damit abfinden", möchte ich gerne da dran erinnern, dass die NSDAP auch demokratisch gewählt wurde und somit Sitze im Reichstag bekam.



Genauso wie die KPD. Die waren genauso undemokratisch und deren Schlägertrupp war nicht weniger brutal, als die SA. Es wird ja heute gerne vergessen, dass die Weimarer Republik nicht nur an den Extremisten von rechts, sondern auch an den von links zugrunde gegangen ist.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich bin da zwiegespalten, mir gefällt das Ergebnis der AFD ebenso wenig, aber Demokratie muss auch sowas aushalten.
> Das ist überhaupt ein Punkt, welcher mich in den vergangenen Talk-Shows mit Kopfschütteln zurück ließ --> Es wurde öfter die Frage gestellt "Ist die Demokratie nach der Wende nicht in Ost-Deutschland angekommen?" --> die Fragestellung ist völlig Banane, natürlich ist die Demokratie angekommen und wird auch genutzt/gelebt!
> Das einem das Ergebnis nicht schmeckt steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt, jeder kann wählen was er möchte, frei und geheim, und das wurde gemacht.



Und die Wahlbeteiligung hat gegenüber 2013 sogar zugenommen, als hat die Demokratie am Ende sogar gewonnen.


----------



## 4B11T (5. Oktober 2017)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Die Tatsache allein, dass in Deutschland rechtes Gedankengut wieder soweit salonfähig ist, dass eine rechte Partei Plätze im Parlament bekommen konnte ist Grund genug zum



Was hat das mit Deutschland zu tun? In einem anderen Land würde es dich weniger stören? Dann noch der NSDAP Vergleich, obwohl zu letzt die Menschen in den neuen Bundesländer Jahrzehnte unter einer kommunistischen/ sozialistischen (also linken) Diktatur leiden mussten. Aber linkes Gedankengut im Bundestag stört anscheinend niemanden. Was ist überhaupt rechtes Gedankengut? Rassenwahn und Vernichtungslager? Das haben in der Tat schon Diktaturen aller politischen Gesinnungen fertig gebracht, das ist weder an rechts noch links geknüpft. Sowas gehört verboten und bestraft ohne Wenn und Aber! Und was bleibt dann noch vom rechten Gedankengut, was du so zum kotzen findest? Eine Priese (13%) konservative, nationale Interessen schaden dem Bundestag in der aktuellen Zusammensetzung jedenfalls nicht.

Aber es hat keinen Zweck, die Medien haben seit Jahren ein Bild vermittelt: rechts = Nazi = schlecht = Hitler, links = bunt = gut = Freiheit, dass kann man nicht von heut auf morgen aufweichen. Bestes Beispiel die Kommentare nach der Wahl:

AfD: Gauland nach der Wahl: "wir werden die CDU jagen": alle total empört, der böse Nazi!

SPD: Nahles nach ihrer Beförderung nach der Wahl: "die CDU bekommt auf die Fresse": alle total begeistert, die ist ja so witzig, klasse, Beifall!


----------



## aloha84 (5. Oktober 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> AfD: Gauland nach der Wahl: "wir werden die CDU jagen": alle total empört, der böse Nazi!
> 
> SPD: Nahles nach ihrer Beförderung nach der Wahl: "die CDU bekommt auf die Fresse": alle total begeistert, die ist ja so witzig, klasse, Beifall!


Man muss aber sagen, der Ton und Motive der Beiden war höchst unterschiedlich.
Auf jeder AFD-Wahlparty wurde nochmal bekräftigt, "die alte Garde davon zu jagen" oder "wir führen Merkel ihrer gerechten Strafe zu", da war Gaulands Kommentar nur noch ein harmloser Tropfen.
Nahles hat mehr oder weniger sarkastisch, satirisch auf eine Reporterfrage geantwortet. 
Da ist ein Unterschied.
Das weiß im Übrigen auch die AFD, aber es belastet sie nicht, sondern spielt ihnen in die Karten.
Sie haben es durch nennen wir es "Geschick" geschafft, öffentlich zu pöbeln ohne bei der Wählerschaft an Sympathie zu verlieren, und gleichzeitig öffentliche Kritik daran in Rückenwind umzuwandeln --> das ist schon gut gemacht, vor allem wie sie sich in die Opferrolle flüchten wenn es eng wird.


----------



## hazelol (5. Oktober 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Man muss aber sagen, der Ton und Motive der Beiden war höchst unterschiedlich.
> Auf jeder AFD-Wahlparty wurde nochmal bekräftigt, "die alte Garde davon zu jagen" oder "wir führen Merkel ihrer gerechten Strafe zu", da war Gaulands Kommentar nur noch ein harmloser Tropfen.
> Nahles hat mehr oder weniger sarkastisch, satirisch auf eine Reporterfrage geantwortet.
> Da ist ein Unterschied.



stimmt schmälert die ganze sache ungemein. solche aussagen sind einfach unangemessen für den bundestag egal ob satire sarkasmus oder sonst irgendwas.  das ist keine spaßveranstaltung sondern dort geht es um millionen menschen.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Oktober 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> stimmt schmälert die ganze sache ungemein. solche aussagen sind einfach unangemessen für den bundestag egal ob satire sarkasmus oder sonst irgendwas.  das ist keine spaßveranstaltung sondern dort geht es um millionen menschen.



Ich sage nicht das Nahles Aussage "gut" oder unterstützenswert war.
Nur das es eben ein Unterschied ist.
Später IM Bundestag, wird sowas von Seiten der SPD auch nicht vorkommen.........bei der AFD wird es weit interessanter, wenn ich so an unseren Landtag in Sachsen-Anhalt denke.....


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Oktober 2017)

Einfach mal Reden von früher bei YT angucken. Da wurde im Bundestag noch verbal gefetzt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (5. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich will dir ja jetzt nicht deine Seifenblasen zum Platzen bringen, aber in Parlament sitzt seit 1949 eine rechte Partei. Die CSU. Und auch die CDU war viele Jahrzehnte lang eine reche Partei.
> 
> Die meiste Zeit waren diese rechte Partei sogar an der Regierung beteiligt. Und rechtes Gedankengut gehört zur Demokratie wie linkes.
> 
> Rechts =/= rechtsextrem. Sollte man eigentlich wissen.



Eben. Gegen eine moderat rechte Partei gibt es auch nichts einzuwenden, im Gegenteil, einen Gegenpol zu linken Positionen ist gut und notwendig. 

Aber die AFD ist nicht mehr "nur" rechts, und ich denke, das ist Dir auch klar. Selbst die CSU, die schon recht oft in ziemlich extreme Positionen abrutscht kommt der AfD nicht mal nahe, was Nationalismus und Ausgrenzung angeht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Eben. Gegen eine moderat rechte Partei gibt es auch nichts einzuwenden, im Gegenteil, einen Gegenpol zu linken Positionen ist gut und notwendig. Aber die AFD ist nicht mehr "nur" rechts, und ich denke, das ist Dir auch klar. Selbst die CSU, die schon recht oft in ziemlich extreme Positionen abrutscht kommt der AfD nicht mal nahe, was Nationalismus und Ausgrenzung angeht.



Man gucke sich den letzten Bundestag an. Drei klar linke Parteien (SPD, die Linke, B90/Grünen), eine Partei der „Mitte“ (CDU), die aber unter Frau Merkel auch nach links gerückt ist und eine rechte Partei (CSU), die aber jeden Kurs von Merkel (wenn auch unter medialen Protest der CSU und Herrn Seehhofer) mitgetragen hat.

Konservative Bürger wurden im letzten Bundestag nicht wirklich repräsentativ vertreten. In dieses Vakuum ist die AfD gestoßen.

Und das die AfD entstanden ist, in 13 Landtage und jetzt letztendlich auch in den Bundestag eingezogen ist, ist halt auch das Versagen der anderen Parteien.

Außerdem, die AfD ständig zu verdammen (nicht mehr „nur“ rechts) hat bisher nicht funktioniert. Warum nicht einfach mal Politik machen, die die AfD überflüssig macht, anstatt sie ständig zu verteufeln?

Aber das ist wohl zu einfach und zu naheliegend.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich verteufle nicht, ich nenne die Dinge beim Namen. Ich kann nichts dafür, dass die AfD rechtsextreme Positionen vertritt. Das tut sie, ohne Dich oder mich zu fragen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2017)

Na ja, die Afd vertritt ja auch woanders sehr extreme Positionen.
Da muss man nur mal die Bildung anschauen oder eben die Energiepolitik.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich verteufle nicht, ich nenne die Dinge beim Namen. Ich kann nichts dafür, dass die AfD rechtsextreme Positionen vertritt. Das tut sie, ohne Dich oder mich zu fragen.



Wahlprogramm - Alternative fur Deutschland

Wo genau?



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, die Afd vertritt ja auch woanders sehr extreme Positionen.
> Da muss man nur mal die Bildung anschauen oder eben die Energiepolitik.



Was genau ist daran "sehr extrem"?


----------



## 4B11T (5. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich kann nichts dafür, dass die AfD rechtsextreme Positionen vertritt.



Die AfD vertritt sicher seltsame Positionen, undurchdachte und auch falsche Positionen, aber "rechtsextreme" Positionen?

Ich glaube einfach viele haben eine völlig falsche Vorstellung von "rechtsextrem". Eine konservative Mutterrolle der Frau, Nationalstaaterei, Einwanderungsstop usw. usw. kann man doch nicht mit "kauft nicht bei Juden", "sofortige Inhaftierung aller linken Parteiführer", Rassentrennung, Zwangsarbeit und Massenmord an behinderten Menschen gleichsetzen. Ja, sowas sind rechtsextreme Positionen, welche zum sofortigen Verbot der Partei und Anklage der Verantwortlichen führen würde und müsste. Ich dachte in Deutschland lernt man in der Schule, was rechtsextremes Gedankengut ist?

ps. nach langem überlegen fällt mir noch eine AfD Position ein, die sich Kritisch zur Situation in Israel äußert. Ok, da kann man rechtsextremes Gedankengut nachweisen. Gilt dann zwar auch für 90% der muslimischen Bevölkerung der Erde, die alle nicht gerade Israel Fans sind, aber ok.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was genau ist daran "sehr extrem"?



Musst dir mal das Wahlprogramm durchlesen.
Da ist zwar alles unfassbar nichtssagend ausgedrückt, aber wenn man zwischen den Zeilen liest, ist es schon extrem.

Ist bei Kultur und Medien auch nicht anders.
So will man die öffentlich rechtlichen Medien abschaffen und alles der Privatisierung überlassen.
Bei der Bildung wird dann wieder geschrieben, dass man die Privatisierung herausnehmen will.
Ja, was denn nun? Beides geht nicht. Wenn du die Medien komplett privatisierst, wirst du Zustände wie in den USa haben.
Gleichzeitig kannst du aber nicht verhindern, dass dann auch private Konzerne Einfluss auf die Bildung nehmen.

Das Problem beim Afd Wahlprogramm ist, dass keine Ziele wirklich durchdacht sind. Dass sie sich teilweise gegenseitig eliminieren und dass grundsätzlich rückwärts gedacht wird.
Man will wieder zurück zum Magister und Diplom. Dann will man die Deutsche Sprache in den Universitäten fördern.
Auch so ein Quatsch. Wer heute nicht in Englisch veröffentlicht, wird nicht beachtet. Ganz einfach.
Und wer sich nicht dem internationalen Wettbewerb der Universitäten stellt, wird ebenso schnell ins Abseits gestellt.

Die Energiepolitik spare ich mir. Die ist so hanebüchen, dass ich Haarausfall kriege.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Oktober 2017)

Ob die Positionen "extrem" sind liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters.
Laut der AFD gibt es keinen von Menschen gemachten Klimawandel, das sollte so auch im Wahlprogramm stehen.
Die Chance das die Partei damit recht hat liegt vermutlich im Promille-bereich.

Bei der AFD ist der Inhalt des Wahlprogramms auch weniger das Problem, es ist recht populistisch geschrieben, aber daran muss man sich nicht stören.

Dass die AFD abseits ihres Wahlprogramms extreme Positionen vertritt, zeigen sie gerne mit Aktionen die ihrerseits unkommentiert bleiben.
z.B.: Distanzieren sie sich öffentlich von der identitären Bewegung, auf der anderen Seite eröffnet ein AFD-Abgeordneter des sachsen-anhaltischen Landtages ein Büro direkt in einem Gebäude der identitären Bewegung, welches jetzt, auf Wunsch des Abgeordneten, unter Polizeischutz steht........auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers.
Als Begründung gibt der Abgeordnete an: dem "linksversifften Studententum" einen Gegenpol zu errichten. Na da.....

Auch ob man die eigene Jugendbewegung, welche original abgekürzt "JA" heißt, im internen Sprachgebrauch AJ *grins* (welches klingt wie HJ) nennen muss, lasse ich jetzt mal dahin gestellt.

Die AFD hat im Kern eine sehr extreme Mitgliedschaft, von der sie sich nicht distanzieren wird.....ganz im Gegenteil.....da werden noch einige Überraschungen hervortreten.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Oktober 2017)

Es ist ja nicht nur das Wahlprogramm - das ist schon schlimm genug, wie Threshold schön darstellt - es geht auch darum, was die Spitzenpolitiker so in der Öffentlichkeit sagen. Und das ist ja nur der Teil, den man öffentlich vertreten will. Unter der Decke geht es noch viel reaktionärer und extremer zu. 

Es tut mir leid, wenn Du das nicht sehen willst, Kaaruzo. Zumindest hoffe ich, dass Du die AfD "nur" falsch einschätzt.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2017)

Gauland ist ein Populist.
Er labert irgendwas und entschuldigt sich danach dann oder so.
Aber gesagt hat er es und darum ging es ihm nur.
Und dann gibt es da Leute wie den Höcke. Das ist ein Nationalist. Nichts weiter. Davon gibt es in der Afd mehr als in anderen Parteien und daher kann man sie sehrwohl als rechte Partei sehen.
Auch wenn die Weigel andere Positionen vertritt. sie duldet Leute wie Höcke, denn sie weiß, dass sie ohne diese Leute nur eine Randerscheinung wäre.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gauland ist ein Populist.
> Er labert irgendwas und entschuldigt sich danach dann oder so.
> Aber gesagt hat er es und darum ging es ihm nur.
> Und dann gibt es da Leute wie den Höcke. Das ist ein Nationalist. Nichts weiter. Davon gibt es in der Afd mehr als in anderen Parteien und daher kann man sie sehrwohl als rechte Partei sehen.
> Auch wenn die Weigel andere Positionen vertritt. sie duldet Leute wie Höcke, denn sie weiß, dass sie ohne diese Leute nur eine Randerscheinung wäre.



Ja und?

Jetzt schliesst sich doch der Anus 
Egal, wie die Pappnasen bei der AfD heißen,

  Was werden denn die "etablierte" Politik dagegen machen?
CSU will weiter nach rechts, links bleibt links,
und der Lindner will nur sein Fussvolk in richtige Positionen bringen


----------



## azzih (5. Oktober 2017)

Die etablierten Parteien können doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft nach Rechts schwenken und glauben damit wieder Wähler einzufangen. Das Problem der Menschen und der Erfolg der AFD sind eher ein anderes, nämlich das sich immer mehr Menschen nicht verstanden und abgehängt fühlen. Sprich die Politiker als eine Kaste und Lobbyistenmarionetten sehen und nicht als Vertreter von sich, Vertreter des Volkes. Also im Prinzip die gleiche Motivation die Trump in Amerika auch so viele Wähler beschert hat.

So lange Politiker das nicht erkennen, werden Populisten und Extreme immer mehr Zulauf haben. Alleine schon das ne CDU zur Wahl antritt mit quasi keinem Programm und erzählt Deutschland geht es gut, wir machen weiter so wie bisher ist für viele Menschen einfach Hohn. 
Probleme haben wir nämlich genug: Steigender Niedriglohnsektor samt Altersarmut, ein  ungerechtes und wirres Steuersystem, immer weiter steigende Sozialbeiträge, sprunghaft steigende Mieten und Nebenkosten (wenn man denn ne Wohnung in Städten überhaupt noch kriegt), ein Gesundheitssektor der chronisch unterbesetzt sind samt Pharmafirmen die hier in Deutschland das doppelte und dreifache der üblichen Medikamentenpreise kassieren. Kinderbetreuung und Schulen oft auch mit vielen Problemen und noch netmal fähig den Kiddies ne warme Mahlzeit für lau zu ermöglichen.

 Vielen Menschen geht es damit eben nicht so gut und die Perspektiven für die kommenden Jahre sind auch nicht so rosig. Das bisschen was man alle paar Jahre an Lohnplus bekommt wird durch diverse Nebenkosten und steigende Beiträge mehr als weggefressen.
Dann sieht man aber parallel wie sich Multimilliardenkonzerne hier bereichern und kaum Steuern zahlen. Das Milliarden für Bankenrettung da sind und wir auch gerne Opernhäuser für hohe Millionen bis niedrige Milliardensummen bauen, aber gleichzeitig die Klos in Schulen seit 1970 keine Renovierung mehr gesehn haben. Und das wir Geld für 2 Millionen Flüchtlinge haben, samt Wohnraum auch in Großstädten, aber man selbst sich dumm und dämlich sucht für ne bezahlbare 2 Zimmerwohnung.
Verstehe schon das da viele Menschen ihr Vertrauen in Politiker verlieren und sich nicht verstanden fühlen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Einfach mal Reden von früher bei YT angucken. Da wurde im Bundestag noch verbal gefetzt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


Diese berühmten Reden von Strauß und Wehner, fanden aber auch zu einer Krisenzeit in der die BRD akut bedroht war (RAF-Terror, Verschärfung des kalten Krieges, Umbruch durch die 68er) statt.


azzih schrieb:


> Die etablierten Parteien können doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft nach Rechts schwenken und glauben damit wieder Wähler einzufangen.


Wenn die SPD gleichzeitig nach links schwenken würde, wären die Volksparteien zumindest wieder inhaltlich dort wie sie ursprünglich herkommen.


----------



## Lotto (5. Oktober 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Die etablierten Parteien können doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft nach Rechts schwenken und glauben damit wieder Wähler einzufangen. Das Problem der Menschen und der Erfolg der AFD sind eher ein anderes, nämlich das sich immer mehr Menschen nicht verstanden und abgehängt fühlen. Sprich die Politiker als eine Kaste und Lobbyistenmarionetten sehen und nicht als Vertreter von sich, Vertreter des Volkes. Also im Prinzip die gleiche Motivation die Trump in Amerika auch so viele Wähler beschert hat.



Ich denke das sind zwei verschiedene Gruppierungen. Die "Abgehängten" sind in der Mehrzahl Nichtwähler oder Wähler der Linken.
Die AFD dagegen hat ihre Stimmen einerseits von Protestwählern, und andererseits von Leuten die vorher die CDU gewählt haben. Die CDU/CSU war vor einigen Jahren noch Mitte-Rechts, nun steht sie im Prinzip schon links der Mitte, genau dort wo die SPD auch steht. Dies ist auch der Grund für das schlechte Abschneiden der SPD. Einige von deren Wählern haben dann die CDU gewählt.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Oktober 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Die etablierten Parteien können doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft nach Rechts schwenken und glauben damit wieder Wähler einzufangen. Das Problem der Menschen und der Erfolg der AFD sind eher ein anderes, nämlich das sich immer mehr Menschen nicht verstanden und abgehängt fühlen. Sprich die Politiker als eine Kaste und Lobbyistenmarionetten sehen und nicht als Vertreter von sich, Vertreter des Volkes. Also im Prinzip die gleiche Motivation die Trump in Amerika auch so viele Wähler beschert hat.



Was genau sollen denn Politiker tun? 

Das Problem ist doch: Wenn Du etwas bewegen willst, musst Du unpopuläre Entscheidungen treffen. Denn der Mensch ist nicht vernünftig und sieht nur seinen kurzfristigen Vorteil. Auf langfristige Effekte ausgelegte Politik wird vom Wahlvolk nicht honoriert. 

Das bedeutet, dass in der Demokratie leider nicht der nachhaltige Politiker belohnt wird, sondern der Verwalter und der Populist, der nach dem Motto "nach mir die Sintflut" regiert.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Oktober 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du hast denke ich, meine Frage falsch aufgefasst. Die Frage war, welcher andere unserer nationalen Volksvertreter *hust* es besser gemacht hätte? Akut, in der Situation und vor der Verantwortung gegenüber der eigenen Partei, der Bürger und der Menschen in Not (egal ob selbst verschuldet, oder nicht).
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


Sowas weiß man immer erst nachher, aber Merkel hat absolut eklatante Fehler gemacht und nicht eine große Tat vollbracht.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sowas weiß man immer erst nachher, aber Merkel hat absolut eklatante Fehler gemacht und nicht eine große Tat vollbracht.



Kann mich gar nicht erinnern, das sie überhaupt irgendwas gemacht hat, was nicht von der SPD oder der Opposition angeleiert wurde. Aber wie hat mal ein Beamter gesagt, "wer nicht macht, macht nichts falsch und wer nichts falsch macht, wird befördert", bzw. in diesem Fall wiedergewählt. 

Interessant ist, das fast 2/3 der AFD Wähler Neuwahlen wollen. Umfrage nach der Bundestagswahl: Lieber Neuwahl als Grosse Koalition
Leider wurde nicht erfasst, ob es Protestwähler waren, die ihr Ergebnis rückgängig machen wollen, oder Überzeugungstäter, die gerne die direkte Machtübernahme als stärkste Partei, wie in Sachsen hätten.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Oktober 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sowas weiß man immer erst nachher, aber Merkel hat absolut eklatante Fehler gemacht und nicht eine große Tat vollbracht.



Das ist ganz im Auge des Betrachters. Ich bin jetzt kein großer Merkel Fan, aber diese extrem negative Sicht ist definitiv nicht angebracht.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessant ist, das fast 2/3 der AFD Wähler Neuwahlen wollen. Umfrage nach der Bundestagswahl: Lieber Neuwahl als Grosse Koalition
> Leider wurde nicht erfasst, ob es Protestwähler waren, die ihr Ergebnis rückgängig machen wollen, oder Überzeugungstäter, die gerne die direkte Machtübernahme als stärkste Partei, wie in Sachsen hätten.



Die meisten wohl letzteres. Vergiss nicht: Die sind das Volk, das Volk braucht nur ne Weile das zu begreifen.


----------



## azzih (5. Oktober 2017)

Merkel ist halt außenpolitisch wirklich gut. Sie ist ruhig und kalkuliert, hat keine Probleme sich auch mit schwierigen Politikern sachlich auseinanderzusetzen und ihre Ausrichtung ist halt auch ziemlich verlässlich und konstant. Deswegen wird die auch überall auf der Welt geschätzt für diese Stärken.

Innenpolitisch ist es halt wieder ne ganz andere Sache. Da zeigt sie kaum Präsenz und hält sich wenn möglich aus dem meisten raus. Setzt aber auch kaum Akzente.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die meisten wohl letzteres. Vergiss nicht: Die sind das Volk, das Volk braucht nur ne Weile das zu begreifen.



Wobei mittlerweile alle vor der AFD warnen und die desaströse Wahl mit knapp 30% verurteilen.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Oktober 2017)

Wer ist denn bitte mit "alle" gemeint? Also ich hab nicht vor der afd gewarnt, ebenso wenig wie vor jeder anderen Partei. "Alle" können es also definitiv nicht sein.

Wenn man sich die Zahlen der afd im Osten anschaut, dann aber bitte auch die der Linken. Die ist nämlich dort auch deutlich stärker als hier. Die Bürger im Osten haben also zwei gegensätzliche Parteien gewählt. Ich finde das ehrlich gesagt ein ganz spannendes Konzept.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2017)

Alle mit denen ich in der letzten Zeit gesprochen, oder die in der in der Hochschule Reden gehalten haben. Also Stura, Rektor usw. 
Eben intelligente Leute, die nicht jeden Montag zu Pegida gehen oder mit anderen hirnlosen Glatzen am Stammtisch sitzen. 

Mittlerweile gibt es auch Unterschriftenaktionen gegen die AFD, die inzwischen fast 500k Leute unterzeichnet haben: Avaaz - Sehr geehrte AfD...



Wobei die Linken und die Grünen zusammen gerade mal bei 20% liegen. Das kann man nicht wirklich als Ausgleich sehen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. Oktober 2017)

Das war beleidigend.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Oktober 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Bürger im Osten haben also zwei gegensätzliche Parteien gewählt. Ich finde das ehrlich gesagt ein ganz spannendes Konzept.



Nationale und Sozialisten.

So so, dieses Konzept findest du also interessant?


----------



## Cleriker (5. Oktober 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Alle mit denen ich in der letzten Zeit gesprochen, oder die in der in der Hochschule Reden gehalten haben. Also Stura, Rektor usw.
> Eben intelligente Leute, die nicht jeden Montag zu Pegida gehen oder mit anderen hirnlosen Glatzen am Stammtisch sitzen.
> 
> Mittlerweile gibt es auch Unterschriftenaktionen gegen die AFD, die inzwischen fast 500k Leute unterzeichnet haben: Avaaz - Sehr geehrte AfD...
> ...


Erstens ist deine Schlussfolgerung völliger Mumpitz. Nur weil jemand an der Hochschule was sagen darf, ist er noch lange nicht intelligent. Da spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung.

Zweitens sind es zwar nur zwanzig Prozent, der Anteil der Linken ist aber eben höher als im Westen. Darum ging's mir vorrangig.

@Vermibaard
Ich hab deinen Beitrag erst beim dritten Überflug verstanden. Daraufhin hab ich fast mein Handy fallen lassen, so musste ich lachen. Sehr cooles Fettnäpfchen hast du da gefunden. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Erstens ist deine Schlussfolgerung völliger Mumpitz. Nur weil jemand an der Hochschule was sagen darf, ist er noch lange nicht intelligent.



Jemand mit Abitur bzw. Hochschulabschluss sollte schon eine gewisse Intelligenz haben.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Oktober 2017)

Ja, knapp höher als ein Hamster. Das war's dann aber schon. Das ist ja auch nicht als Diskriminierung einer Gruppe gemeint, sondern ganz sachlich. Es gibt deutlich intelligentere Hauptschüler als Abiturienten, oder Absolventen höherer Abschlüsse. Oftmals ist heutzutage ja der finanzielle Aspekt ausschlaggebend für die Abschlusswahl, oder eben der Druck der Eltern. Dann gibt's noch viele die irre lernen müssen, sich Hausaufgabenhelfer holen und trotzdem nur gerade so eben das Abi schaffen. Diese sind sicher nicht intelligenter als eine/r die/der ihren Haupt-, oder Realschulabschluss im Schlaf mit 1,X gemacht hat. 
Also nur der Abschluss sagt absolut nichts aus, außer wie lange man etwa die Schulbank gedrückt hat.
Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung und basiert auf eigenen Erfahrungen. Natürlich kann das in deinem Umfeld auch anders aussehen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Jemand mit Abitur bzw. Hochschulabschluss sollte schon eine gewisse Intelligenz haben.



Die Attentäter, die ein Flugzeug ins World Trade Center geflogen haben, haben in Hamburg studiert.
Ich gehe also davon aus, dass sie eine gewisse Intelligenz hatten.
Da stelle ich mir ernsthaft die Frage, wieso die die Leute geworden sind, die sind am Ende waren -- was ist da schief gelaufen?


----------



## Two-Face (5. Oktober 2017)

Oder der Typ in Vegas.
Erfolgreicher Geschäftsmann und Spieler. Warum bringt so einer Leute um?


----------



## DKK007 (6. Oktober 2017)

Hohe Intelligenz und wirre Vorstellungen schließen sich nicht aus. Insbesondere bei psychopatischen Serientätern ist meistens eine recht hohe Intelligenz vorhanden, sonst wäre solch eine detaillierte Planung nicht möglich. 

Auch bei Bernd Höcke sieht man, das man selbst als Geschichtslehrer rechtsextrem sein kann, obwohl man es eigentlich aus der Geschichte besser wissen müsste. Insbesondere, wenn man vor einer Klasse steht und dass den Schülern auch vermitteln soll.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach die "Hilfsbedürftigen" die durch die ganz Europa spaziert sind?



Wie schon erwähnt, hat die Türkei z.B. nicht gerade die Kapazitäten für mehrere Millionen Flüchtlinge. Also ja, da darf hier jeder in Europa was nehmen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Unser ganze Wohlstand basiert darauf.



Ich fass das mal zusammen: Wir beuten ganze Kontinente aus und sorgen dafür, dass wir dort noch eine Menge Waren loswerden, die dazu führen, dass dort jahrzehntelang Krieg herrscht. Dann kommen die Leute hierher, weil es ihnen da unten so dreckig geht und sie nicht wissen, ob sie den nächsten Tag noch erleben und weil sie auch ein paar Krümel  hier abhaben wollen. Und du willst die dann auch alle zurückschicken? 

Mir fehlen die Worte vor so viel Egoismus und Menschenfeindlichkeit.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Oktober 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Merkel ist halt außenpolitisch wirklich gut. Sie ist ruhig und kalkuliert, hat keine Probleme sich auch mit schwierigen Politikern sachlich auseinanderzusetzen und ihre Ausrichtung ist halt auch ziemlich verlässlich und konstant. Deswegen wird die auch überall auf der Welt geschätzt für diese Stärken.



Wenn Europapolitik zur Innenpolitik gehört hast du Recht, weil in Europa hat sie auch ******* gebaut.

Euro, Griechenland etc


----------



## Two-Face (6. Oktober 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Deswegen wird die auch überall auf der Welt geschätzt für diese Stärken.


Jop, besonders in so Ländern wie Griechenland, gell?
Außenpolitisch kennt Merkel nur zwei Dinge: Über den Tisch ziehen oder sich einschleimen, wie sie's damals bei Bush gemacht hat.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ich fass das mal zusammen: Wir beuten ganze Kontinente aus und sorgen dafür, dass wir dort noch eine Menge Waren loswerden, die dazu führen, dass dort jahrzehntelang Krieg herrscht. Dann kommen die Leute hierher, weil es ihnen da unten so dreckig geht und sie nicht wissen, ob sie den nächsten Tag noch erleben und weil sie auch ein paar Krümel  hier abhaben wollen. Und du willst die dann auch alle zurückschicken?
> 
> Mir fehlen die Worte vor so viel Egoismus und Menschenfeindlichkeit.



Wer ist genau wir?
Ich beute hier ueberhaupt niemanden aus. Ich versuche selbst nur halbwegs vernuenfitg ueber die Runden zu kommen.
Ich versuch ja nicht mal in den wenigen Moeglichkeiten, die ich habe den Staat zu bescheissen. War auch mal anders.
Hoer auf hier allen eine Kollektivschuld einreden zu wollen.
Es gibt Wenige die ausbeuten und von den Mechanismen heutzutage profitieren. Dort wird aber auch in den möglichen Rahmen agiert, der ihnen gegeben wurde.
Ergo sind Gesetzgeber gefragt, die Rahmenbedinungen zu schaffen das das eben nicht passiert.
"Wir" sind insofern schuld, das noch immer genug Leute  fuer SPD/CDU/CSU/Gruene/FDP stimmen.
Warum habe ich diese Parteien aufgezaehlt? Weil sie seit langer Zeit (mit)regierende Parteien sind/waren und die Moeglichkeiten hatten hier was nachhaltig zu veraendern.

Ich verstehe diese Logik nicht. Hier wird Merkel und Co bejubelt und fast im gleichem Atemzug wird immer wieder von einer Kollektivschuld gesprochen. Ist jetzt etwas ueberspitzt dargestellt.
Die Wenigsten haben anscheinend begriffen, das Merkel und Co keine Politik fuers Volk macht. Es werden die Menschen in Deutschland genauso ausgebeutet. Wird nur sehr viel besser versteckt als vor einiger Zeit.

Ich finde es nicht richtig zu behaupten, das die Entwicklung nur von auesseren Einfluessen abhaengig ist.
Europa hat eine lange Zeit voller Kriege, Unterdrueckung und was weis ich hinter sich. War fast total zerstoert. Trotzdem wurde es immer und immer wieder aufgebaut und wo steht Europa jetzt?

Aber die Kolonialisierung ist schuld, das es Afrika so schlecht geht.....
Wann genau fing die Dekolonisierung an? Und wie weit haben sich die Laender in Afrika entwickelt?
Gibts genug interessantes Material darueber.
Aber alles unwichtig. WIR sind schuld!

Ist jetzt ein ganz gewagtes Beispiel: Banken bauen Mist ohne Ende, die Verluste werden auf die Allgemeinheit aufgeteilt. Da ist das Geschrei groß. Boese Banken, Verbrecher!
Laender schaffen es sich nicht zu entwickeln, da sind wir alle schuld.
Vielleicht haben wir den Banken nicht genug geholfen, haben lieber das Geld irgendwoanders angelegt, ausgegeben, whatever. Vielleicht sind wir hier wirklich schuld.

Nochmal: das ist ein total ueberspitztes und an den Haaren herbeigezogenes Beispiel.
Was ich um diese Uhrzeit versuche auszudruecken ist, das Probleme weitaus komplexer sind und das wir von jedem auf dieser Welt eine gewisse Eigenverantwortung erwarten und fordern muessen.
Man kann nicht immer nur von einer Kollektivschuld in Deutschland reden und damit alles begruenden.

Schuld sind wenn ueberhaupt, die, die nicht waehlen waren und die, die wieder mal CDU/CSU/SPD/Gruene/FDP gewaehlt haben. 
Diese Parteien sind/waren lange genug an der Macht und hatten Zeit etwas zum Besseren zu veraendern.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (6. Oktober 2017)

Heute war übrigens schon wieder ein schwarzer Tag für unseren tollen Rechtsstaat. 
Die Generelbundesanwaltschaft, die schon die NSU-Geheimdienst-Mordserie vertuschte, hat heute einen neuen Brüller rausgehauen:

NSA-Skandal: Keine Hinweise auf NSA-Spionage – Generalbundesanwalt beendet Untersuchung |
    heise online

Sollten sich vielleicht mal die PDFs von Snowden durchlesen oder sich über "Echelon" informieren.




efdev schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das es Flüchtlinge waren?



Das geht aus den Polizeibereichten hervor. Die Presse darf es ja auf Weisung des Innenministeriums nicht mehr schreiben, deshalb denken die linken auch ständig das würde es nicht geben. Wenn schon die Täterbeschreibung fehlt oder von einer "Gruppe von Männern" und Messern usw. die Rede ist, weiss man doch schon was los ist. Das ist wie Arbeitszeugnisse lesen.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt, hat die Türkei z.B. nicht gerade die Kapazitäten für mehrere Millionen Flüchtlinge.



Da stehen zigtausende Hotels relativ leer derzeit, es wäre ein leichtes die Flüchtlinge dort unterzubringen, ganz im Gegensatz zu Deutschland, wo erst Flüchtlingsheime gebaut werden mussten und jetzt die Mietpreise quasi explodieren in den Städten.


----------



## Cartesius (6. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Das geht aus den *Polizeibereichten* hervor. Die Presse darf es ja auf Weisung des Innenministeriums nicht mehr schreiben, deshalb denken die linken auch ständig das würde es nicht geben. Wenn schon die Täterbeschreibung fehlt oder von einer "Gruppe von Männern" und Messern usw. die Rede ist, weiss man doch schon was los ist. Das ist wie Arbeitszeugnisse lesen.



Sind die Polizeiberichte für die Öffentlichkeit einsehbar, oder woher weißt du, was in den Polizeiberichten steht???

Ich finde deine Logik befremdllich, dass du aus der Aussage "eine Gruppe Männer mit Messern" gleich auf Flüchtlinge rückschließt und das mit scheinbar 100%iger Sicherheit. 
Was nutzt denn der aufrechte Deutsche? Baseballschäger, Schlagringe, Schusswaffen? Und natürlich gibt es auch keine Gruppen deutscher Männer, welche Straftaten verüben...

Wieder etwas gelernt, nun kann ich die chiffrierten Täterbeschreibungen in den Zeitungen endlich entschlüssel! 

eine Gruppe Männer, mit Messer bewaffnet = Flüchtlinge (oder Migranten?)
eine Gruppe mit Molotows & Steinen = Linke Terroristen
eine Gruppe tätowierter Männer ohne Haare mit Schlagwerkzeug = rechtsextreme Gewalttäter
eine Gruppe Frau*innen mit Bio-Woll-Kleidung = Hardcorefeministen
to be continued


----------



## Lotto (6. Oktober 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Oder der Typ in Vegas.
> Erfolgreicher Geschäftsmann und Spieler. Warum bringt so einer Leute um?



Hass oder Enttäuschung auf Gesellschaft oder Staat, psychische Probleme, ideologische Gründe (evtl. will er durch seinen Amoklauf ein schärferes Waffenrecht forcieren, und sagt sich, dass 60 Tote ein geringer Preis dafür sind),...
Da gibt es vieles was als Grund dienen kann. Seinen Grund hat er aber wohl mit ins Grab genommen. Wenn nichtmal Freundin und Bruder sich konkret vorstellen können, warum er es tat...wie soll das dann irgendjemand anderes?


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (6. Oktober 2017)

Nochmal punkto Deutschland nach der Wahl und das teilweise hohe Abschneiden der AfD.

Die Reportage scheint mir insgesamt ziemlich ausgewogen.
Spiegel Reportage - 06.10.2017


----------



## Jason1 (6. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber die Kolonialisierung ist schuld, das es Afrika so schlecht geht.....
> Wann genau fing die Dekolonisierung an? Und wie weit haben sich die Laender in Afrika entwickelt?
> Gibts genug interessantes Material darueber.
> *Aber alles unwichtig. WIR sind schuld!*



Es geht dabei weniger um "Schuld", bzw. wer nun verantwortlich ist...es ist schlicht und ergreifend einfach nur menschlich sich so zu verhalten. Wichtig ist allerdings das man sich dessen bewusst macht und wirklich erkennt und weiß das die Welt so rum läuft, wie sie halt läuft und wenn man das erkannt hat, DANN  kann man anfangen was zu ändern. Viele Phrasen zwar...aber im Kern trifft es das imo am besten und der Entwicklungsprozess hat zudem ja auch schon angefangen, auch wenn es noch ein weiter Weg ist. 

Sieh dir einfach mal als stellvertretendes Beispiel den Kongo und dessen Entwicklung von Beginn der Kolonialzeit bis in die heutige Moderne an (-als Tip, das heutige Coltan, ist das damalige Kautschuk ). Ohne Coltan würde bspw. kein Handy oder Computer hier funktionieren.  Es ist jedenfalls kein Geheimnis das westliche Staaten (-und/oder Konzerne) gerne weniger starke Nationen zum eigenen Vorteil ausbeuten, kontrollieren oder zumindest beeinflussen. Oft ist der Westen z. B. gar nicht daran interessiert das sich demokratische Strukturen in solchen Ländern wie dem Kongo entwickeln, da so etwas natürlich dem eigenen Vorteil im Weg stehen würde. Was das angeht hat sich nicht viel geändert. Natürlich beeinflusst nicht nur das Verhalten des Westens die Entwicklung in diesen Ländern, aber sie hat ohne Frage starken Anteil daran.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Sieh dir einfach mal als stellvertretendes Beispiel den Kongo und dessen Entwicklung von Beginn der Kolonialzeit bis in die heutige Moderne an (-als Tip, das heutige Coltan, ist das damalige Kautschuk ). Ohne Coltan würde bspw. kein Handy oder Computer hier funktionieren.  Es ist jedenfalls kein Geheimnis das westliche Staaten (-und/oder Konzerne) gerne weniger starke Nationen zum eigenen Vorteil ausbeuten, kontrollieren oder zumindest beeinflussen. Was das angeht hat sich nicht viel geändert. Natürlich beeinflusst nicht nur das Verhalten des Westens die Entwicklung in diesen Ländern, aber sie hat ohne Frage starken Anteil daran.



Dann nutze doch mal dein Smartphone länger als zwei Jahre,

einen Akku kann man meistens wechseln,

die Nachfrage, mein Junge, und das geistlose "Neugekaufe" wird doch jetzt problematisch


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich kauf meine Smartphones nur gebraucht. Und mein letztes ist älter als 2 Jahre. Aber Akku wechseln? Guter Witz.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich kauf meine Smartphones nur gebraucht..



Dann könnten wir mal in Zukunpft wirklich mal ernsthaft über das Thema reden


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (6. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Aber Akku wechseln? Guter Witz.



Warum? Bietet eigl. jeder Hersteller an.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Warum? Bietet eigl. jeder Hersteller an.



es geht darum, den Akku selbst wechseln zu können, indem du einfach die Abdeckung abnimmst.
So wie das früher bei jedem Handy der Fall war.
Heute geht das nicht mehr, weil die Hersteller nicht wollen, dass das geht.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. Oktober 2017)

@Verminaard: Jeder hier profitiert von den Mechanismen (auch eine schöne Umschreibung). 

Mit den Parteien hast du natürlich Recht. Dennoch würde ich alle anderen Menschen nicht unbedingt rausnehmen. Wie oben schon erwähnt: Alle 2 Jahre ein neues Handy? Muss nicht sein. Und wenn ich mir eins hole, kann es auch was möglichst nachhaltiges sein, also in punkto Software, Akku wechselbar, etc.. Das nur mal als Beispiel, das lässt sich auf viele andere Bereiche ausweiten. Hier kann jeder in kleinem Maße mitbestimmen, wohin die Reise geht.

Denn Kaufentscheidungen sind im Grunde nichts anderes als Wahlen: Ich entscheide, wer mir das Produkt verkauft und muss die für den Herstellungsprozess nötigen Nachteile in Kauf nehmen.

Dennoch ist der Gesetzgeber stark gefragt. So Firmen wie Nestle bekommt man nicht klein, wenn man sein Wasser jetzt woanders kauft.



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Da stehen zigtausende Hotels relativ leer derzeit, es wäre ein leichtes die Flüchtlinge dort unterzubringen, ganz im Gegensatz zu Deutschland, wo erst Flüchtlingsheime gebaut werden mussten und jetzt die Mietpreise quasi explodieren in den Städten.



Und wo soll der Staat dort das Geld hernehmen? Wie sieht es mit touristischer Inattraktivität für den Standort aus?


----------



## Two-Face (6. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> es geht darum, den Akku selbst wechseln zu können, indem du einfach die Abdeckung abnimmst.
> So wie das früher bei jedem Handy der Fall war.
> Heute geht das nicht mehr, weil die Hersteller nicht wollen, dass das geht.


Ein Grund, warum ich mir nie ein Smartphone geleistet hab.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde Smartphones schon nützlich. Nur stört mich, dass mir der Hersteller immer was aufzwingen will, was ich entweder nicht brauche oder was überflüssig ist, was ich aber mit bezahlen muss.
Daher gibt es das perfekte Handy in meinen Augen auch nicht und wird es auch nie geben.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Heute geht das nicht mehr, weil die Hersteller nicht wollen, dass das geht.



Nö, klappt schon, als ungeübter User muss man
aber ein paarTaler dafür ausgeben 

Ist zu teuer, einfach in den Müll, die Flatate ist ja günstiger


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

Wieso Akku wechseln? 
Wenn der Akku leer ist, wird neu gekauft.
Im Interesse der Industrie und des Handels. 

Verdammt. 
Ich hätte doch FDP wählen sollen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Warum? Bietet eigl. jeder Hersteller an.




Ich gebe dir dann mal meine Kontonummer. Die Differenz zu einem Akku, den man selber wechseln kann möchte ich dann bitte überwiesen haben.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Oktober 2017)

Bei meinem Handy kann ich einen Anruf annehmen, indem ich das Display aufschiebe und ich kann auflagen, indem ich es wieder zuschiebe.
_*Kein*_ Smartphone kann das!!!

Und ich kann neben dem Akku auch die Speicherkarte wechseln.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Akku wechseln?
> Wenn der Akku leer ist, wird neu gekauft.
> Im Interesse der Industrie und des Handels.
> 
> ...



Gut. dann nach uns die Sintflut 

Gottseidank, ich werde in 20 Jahren die Geige einpacken,

ein Hallelula, ich bin dann draussen


----------



## Jason1 (6. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Dann nutze doch mal dein Smartphone länger als zwei Jahre,


Auch dann müssen ständig neue produziert werden  . Wobei der Wechselintervall bei vielen halt wirklich um die 2 Jahre liegt.
Ich schließe mich btw. selber nicht als Teil des Problems aus, allerdings springe ich schon seit längerem zumindest nicht mehr auf den Galaxy/IPhone Hypetrain auf, sondern kaufe nur noch  Mittelklasse Geräte von Xiaomi, die ich dann auch wirklich länger nutze. Das rettet natürlich auch nicht die Welt, aber immerhin . Aber das geht jetzt alles zu weit, hier ist ja die Bundestagswahl das Thema.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (6. Oktober 2017)

Wenn ein Smartphone lange nutzen willst kommst um Apple nicht herum, da gibt es idR 5 Jahre lang Updates und ebenso lange Reparatursupport.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und wo soll der Staat dort das Geld hernehmen?



Von was bezahlt denn wohl Frau Merkel ihre Flüchtlinge? Drei mal darfst raten


----------



## Jason1 (6. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Smartphone lange nutzen willst kommst um Apple nicht herum, da gibt es idR 5 Jahre lang Updates und ebenso lange Reparatursupport.


Da sind andere Hersteller mittlerweile auch nicht schlecht aufgestellt, aber wie gesagt>>falscher Thread.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Von was bezahlt denn wohl Frau Merkel ihre Flüchtlinge? Drei mal darfst raten



Dann vergleiche mal die Wirtschaft von Deutschland mit der der Türkei.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> es geht darum, den Akku selbst wechseln zu können, indem du einfach die Abdeckung abnimmst.
> So wie das früher bei jedem Handy der Fall war.
> Heute geht das nicht mehr, weil die Hersteller nicht wollen, dass das geht.



Ist halt so "schrecklich unprofitabel" wenn gebrauchte Smartphones mit wechselbaren Akku Jahre im Warenkreislauf bleiben und die Kunden kein Neugerät erwerben. 

Ich selbst hab mir 2014 ein Samsung Galaxy Note 4 gekauft, das hab ich heute noch im Einsatz, also inzwischen seit etwas über 3 Jahren, davor hatte ich knapp 3 1/2 Jahre ein Samsung Wave 2 in Verwendung.
Ich sehe auch keinen Bedarf für ein neues Gerät.
Allerdings wird es schwierig sollte ich mal gezwungen sein das Gerät zu tauschen, oder wegen neuer nützlicher Fähigkeiten doch auf ein neues Gerät wechseln müssen.
Ein zur Samsung Note Reihe vergleichbares aktuelles Gerät mit tauschbaren Akku und ohne abgwinkelten Bildschirm ist ja kaum noch zu bekommen.

Ist halt das altbekannte Problem, solange der Kunde Geräte ohne Wechselakku kauft, weil er sowieso alle 1 bis 2 Jahre sein aktuelles Gerät über Vertrag gegen ein Neues Gerät entsorgt und entsprechend die Teile ohne Tauschakku sich verkaufen freuen sich die Hersteller.


----------



## D0pefish (6. Oktober 2017)

Meinen Briefwahlschein habe ich garnicht mehr eingeworfen. Hätte eh nichts geändert und ich hatte eine kleine depressive Phase, die jetzt nur schlimmer wäre. 
Hab heute zufällig leider nur nebenbei Kalkofes Wählscheibe gesehen. Einfach genital!  War lange nicht so dermaßen viel geballter Humor in seiner Sendung.
hüst:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fjdqfBPTxJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


aua aua


----------



## Johnny05 (7. Oktober 2017)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Meinen Briefwahlschein habe ich garnicht mehr eingeworfen. Hätte eh nichts geändert und ich hatte eine kleine depressive Phase, die jetzt nur schlimmer wäre.
> Hab heute zufällig leider nur nebenbei Kalkofes Wählscheibe gesehen. Einfach genital!  War lange nicht so dermaßen viel geballter Humor in seiner Sendung.
> hüst:
> 
> ...



Wo der gute Mann Recht hat , hat er Recht .Aber die Bräunlinge hier im Forum werden das wieder als linke Propaganda und Lügenpresse darstellen.Ich kann mir zumindest von 2 der Bräunlinge vorstellen, das diese am liebsten wieder die "gute alte Zeit" von 1933 - 1945  wieder aufleben lassen würden.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Oktober 2017)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> .Aber die Bräunlinge hier im Forum werden das wieder als linke Propaganda und Lügenpresse darstellen.Ich kann mir zumindest von 2 der Bräunlinge vorstellen, das diese am liebsten wieder die "gute alte Zeit" von 1933 - 1945  wieder aufleben lassen würden.



Meinst du das ernst oder willst du nur provozieren?

Ich kann das hier leider nicht wirklich erkennen.


----------



## Rolk (7. Oktober 2017)

Was will man erwarten? Hemmungen andere als Nazi zu bezeichnen sind quasi gar nicht mehr vorhanden. Soll das jetzt bis zur nächsten Bundestagswahl so weiter gehen? 

Kleiner Tipp an Linksaussen, damit erreicht man nur weiteren Zuspruch nach rechts. Nicht nach links oder braun, sondern nach rechts.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Smartphone lange nutzen willst kommst um Apple nicht herum, da gibt es idR 5 Jahre lang Updates und ebenso lange Reparatursupport.



Dafür bezahlst du Mondpreise, wofür in der Herstellung vlt. 130-200 Taler fällig sind,
also auch nicht das wahre vom Ei. 

Einfache Lösung, Akku wechseln, Profis wechseln dir jeden Akku, auch wenn er angeblich "fest eingebaut" ist.

Demnächst werden dir wahrscheinlich Displays mit 16K-Auflösung verkauft werden,

das Doofe ist nur, man sieht bei solchen kleinen Displays keinen Unterschied mehr ...

aber egal, ist ja ein Feature ...

und der Rubel rollt.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Oktober 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Was will man erwarten? Hemmungen andere als Nazi zu bezeichnen sind quasi gar nicht mehr vorhanden. Soll das jetzt bis zur nächsten Bundestagswahl so weiter gehen?
> 
> Kleiner Tipp an Linksaussen, damit erreicht man nur weiteren Zuspruch nach rechts. Nicht nach links oder braun, sondern nach rechts.



A rose by any other name still smells as nice. 

Ein rechtsextremer stinkt immer noch, ganz egal wie er sich bezeichnet. Es ist die Einstellung, nicht die Bezeichnung, die man sich gibt, die die Musik macht.


----------



## Gripschi (7. Oktober 2017)

Damit macht man es sich aber sehr einfach. Alle die nicht "Konform" sind als Nazis zu bezeichnen.

Genau diese Ignoranz hat zu den Ergebniss geführt.

Einige werden sich auch denken: Ich wähle die AfD weil Ich einen Ruck bzw. Veränderung will. Jetzt bin ich also ein Nazi. 

Dann braucht man sich nicht wundern. 

Sagen dann noch Politiker die eine Hälfte der AfD Wähler ist der Bodensatz der Gesellschaft und gehört nicht mehr zum Staate.

Ja was erwartet man dann? Das die Leute reihenweise die "Arschlöcher" wählen die sie Beleidigen?

Ich bin doch in euren Augen doch auch ein Nazi! Warum?

Weil ich gegen die Massenhafte Einreise von Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen bin. Weil ich nicht glaube das alle Syrer "Schwarz" sind.

Weil ich eine gesicherte Europäische Außengrenze möchte. Weil ich der Meinung bin das wir auch ohne Hunderttausende Migranten genug Probleme haben.

Wieso müssen Syrische Kriegsflüchtlinge integriert werden? Es ist doch der Sinn sie nur vorübergehend aufzunehmen. Nicht dauerhaft, die die Gründe haben das sie wirklich nicht zurück können dürfen bleiben.

Nur bin ich ein Nazi weil ich nicht will das Deutschland das Sozialamt für die Halbe Welt spielt?

So wie es jetzt schon weitergeht würde ich mich nicht über 30% AfD Wähler wundern im nächsten Bundestag.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Oktober 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Damit macht man es sich aber sehr einfach. Alle die nicht "Konform" sind als Nazis zu bezeichnen.
> 
> Genau diese Ignoranz hat zu den Ergebniss geführt.
> 
> Einige werden sich auch denken: Ich wähle die AfD weil Ich einen Ruck bzw. Veränderung will. Jetzt bin ich also ein Nazi.



Nein, Du bist kein Nazi, weil Du die AfD wählst. Es kommt darauf an, welche Meinungen Du vertrittst. Und selbst dann würde ich Dich nicht als Nazi sondern bestenfalls als rechts- oder maximal als rechtsextrem bezeichnen, das ist immer noch etwas anderes als Nazi. 

Was Du so an Meinung vertrittst ist halt schon sehr stark vom rechten, nationalen Bild, vom Abschotten, Ausgrenzen und "Wir sind besser als die"-Weltbild geprägt. Daran ändert einfach Dein Selbstbild nichts. Wenn Du nicht rechts sein magst, aber so denkst, dann solltest Du Deinen politischen Kompass mal neu eichen und DIch als das akzeptieren, was Du bist.

Ich finde es ehrlich albern, wenn Menschen in großer Zahl diese Meinungen vertreten, aber dabei nicht müde werden, sich von "Nationalistisch" und "Rechts" zu distanzieren. Verstehen sie denn nicht, dass es genau ihr Weltbild ist, das mit diesen Bezeichnungen betitelt wird?


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Wieso müssen Syrische Kriegsflüchtlinge integriert werden? Es ist doch der Sinn sie nur vorübergehend aufzunehmen. Nicht dauerhaft, die die Gründe haben das sie wirklich nicht zurück können dürfen bleiben.



Was willst du denn sonst mit ihnen machen?
Weißt du, wie lange der Krieg dort noch dauern wird?
Willst du sie solange in Sporthallen oder Zelten einsperren?

Ich glaube natürlich auch nicht, dass alle AFd Wähler Nazis sind.
Aber ich glaube, dass alle Afd Wähler Angst vor der Zukunft haben.
Und hier fehlt dann schlicht die Kommunikation. Die Politik erklärt nichts mehr, weil sie vermutlich selbst keine Erklärungen mehr liefern kann.
Das sieht man immer gut daran, dass wenn konkrete Fragen gestellt werden, es immer so nichtssagenden Antworten kommt.
Da reicht es mal, eine Illner Talkshow zu gucken, wie albern das Format an sich ist. 

Um wieder auf die Syrer zurück zu kommen -- Man soll den Menschen eine Perspektive geben, denn in ihrer Heimat haben sie keine.
Man kann sie ausbilden, ihnen Chancen geben und wenn der Krieg tatsächlich mal vorbei ist, werden mit Sicherheit eine Menge von ihnen wieder zurück gehen und dann haben sie die Qualifikation, ihr Land wieder neu aufzubauen und neu zu gestallten.
Und die Syrer, die hier bleiben wollen, sollte man die Möglichkeit einräumen, die Deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft zu bekommen.
Dafür kann man ganz konkrete Forderungen stellen, die erreicht werden müssen. Sind sie nicht erreicht, müssen sie das Land eben verlassen.

Und natürlich gibt es auch eine Menge Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge. Gerade aus Afrika oder dem Balkan.
Die muss man aussortieren und wieder abschieben. Leider haben wir aber nur ein einziges Asylgesetz, das alles regeln muss. Das aber nicht alles regeln kann.
Da muss man einfach differenzieren und entsprechend Gesetze machen, die die Fälle abdecken.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube natürlich auch nicht, dass alle AFd Wähler Nazis sind.
> Aber ich glaube, dass alle Afd Wähler Angst vor der Zukunft haben.
> Und hier fehlt dann schlicht die Kommunikation. Die Politik erklärt nichts mehr, weil sie vermutlich selbst keine Erklärungen mehr liefern kann.
> Das sieht man immer gut daran, dass wenn konkrete Fragen gestellt werden, es immer so nichtssagenden Antworten kommt.
> ...



Naja, die nicht geflüchtigten 15 Mio. Menschen aus Syrien bei uns aufzunehmen,
ist auch keine Option.

Generell stimme ich dir zu, Kriegsflüchtlingen ein beschränktes Aufenthaltsrecht zu gewähren.

Mit der Integration ist es aber eine andere Sache,

Über 90% aller Immigranten haben nicht mal einen erweiterten Grundschulabschluß,

das nachzuholen, dürfte auch bei uns ziemlich schwierig werden.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, die nicht geflüchtigten 15 Mio. Menschen aus Syrien bei uns aufzunehmen,
> ist auch keine Option.



Ich bin zu 100% sicher, dass die 15 Mio. sicher nicht alle nach Deutschland migrieren wollen, in so fern ist diese Angst unbegründet. Ebenso wie seinerzeit nicht alle aus dem Balkan nach Deutschland geströmt sind. 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Asylrecht nicht all diesen Menschen unbegrenzten Aufenthalt gewähren würde. Niemand hat gesagt, dass wir alle unbesehen aufnehmen sollen ohne sich Einzelfall und Umstände anzuschauen. Dafür gibt es ja die Asylverfahren. Ja, das ist mühsam, zeitaufwendig und nicht einfach. Aber wer hat schon gesagt, dass die Welt einfach wäre? 

Die Grenzen zuzusperren ist sicher einfacher. Wegschauen ist immer einfacher.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2017)

Es wäre besser gewesen, Ländern wie Italien und Griechenland rechtzeitig die nötige Unterstützung zukommen zu lassen, anstelle sich über deren "Unfähigkeit" zu beschweren.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Grenzen zuzusperren ist sicher einfacher.



Das wird aber zu 100% passieren, niemand wird die Kosten der Eindämmung der Flüchtlingsströme stemmen können.

Das Gelaber, wir müssen die Armut in der 3. Welt bekämpfen, kann ich nicht mehr hören,
Milliarden gehen da denn Bach runter durch korrupte Regierungen usw.
Was hat sich denn seit 60 Jahren Aufbauhilfe geändert?


----------



## blautemple (7. Oktober 2017)

Es könnte doch so einfach sein, wenn Europa endlich mal an einem Strang ziehen würde. Die EU hat insgesamt über 500 Millionen Einwohner, da würden die paar Flüchtlinge doch gar nicht weiter auffallen. Aber das scheint wohl weiterhin ein Traum zu bleiben


----------



## Adi1 (7. Oktober 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Es könnte doch so einfach sein, wenn Europa endlich mal an einem Strang ziehen würde. Die EU hat insgesamt über 500 Millionen Einwohner, da würden die paar Flüchtlinge doch gar nicht weiter auffallen. Aber das scheint wohl weiterhin ein Traum zu bleiben



Sicher, aber wenn sich geschätzte 200 Millionen allein aus Atrika auf den Weg machen nach Europa (bis 2040),
wird es sicherlich einige Probleme geben.


----------



## Oi!Olli (7. Oktober 2017)

Und wieder werden Horrorszenarien aufgemacht. Das alle Flüchtlinge zu uns kommen wird nie der Fall sein. Und erst recht werden nicht alle Leute flüchten. Von 18 Millionen Syrern fliehen bei weitem nicht Alle.

Ich finde es übrigens witzig, wie sehr man doch um den Begriff Nazi und Rechtsextrem streitet, während Wirtschaftsflüchtling hier einfach so immer in den Thread gerotzt wird. Denn selbst wenn die Leute aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen flüchten sollten, in vielen Ländern der 3. Welt heißt arm nicht, oh ich kann mir kein Smartphone leisten, oder hab nur eine PS4, sondern, ich lasse mal heute wieder eine Mahlzeit ausfallen, hab ja eh nur 5 Kilo Untergewicht.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das wird aber zu 100% passieren, niemand wird die Kosten der Eindämmung der Flüchtlingsströme stemmen können.
> 
> Das Gelaber, wir müssen die Armut in der 3. Welt bekämpfen, kann ich nicht mehr hören,
> Milliarden gehen da denn Bach runter durch korrupte Regierungen usw.
> Was hat sich denn seit 60 Jahren Aufbauhilfe geändert?



Solange wir das fleißig Waffen liefern und denen die wirtschaftliche Grundlage rauben, wird da gar nichts passieren.
Die EU und auch andere müssen Afrika endlich mal auf Augenhöhe und gleichberechtigte Partner ansehen.
Sorgst du auf dem Kontinent für Bildung und Chancen, verschwinden die Regime automatisch.


----------



## Oi!Olli (7. Oktober 2017)

Die Regimes werden übrigens auch gerne mal gestützt, wenn es denn passt. Vor allem wenn man dann billig an Bodenschätze kommt, oder die Fischerrechte.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die Regimes werden übrigens auch gerne mal gestützt, wenn es denn passt. Vor allem wenn man dann billig an Bodenschätze kommt, oder die Fischerrechte.



Der Westen unterstützt das Regime, das ihm Vorteile bringt.
Um das Menschenwohl geht es nicht. Es geht immer nur um wirtschaftliche Interessen.


----------



## Rwk (7. Oktober 2017)

Und wann haben wir genug aufgenommen?
Die Auffanglager sind längst überfüllt, die Regierung kommt mit der Abfertigung von Asylanträgen überhaupt nicht mehr hinterher.
Wo sollen die ganzen Menschen denn mal wohnen, wovon sollen die leben?
Wer bezahlt die Sozialleistungen?

Oi!Olli wenn du so sozial engagiert bist, hast du sicher kein Problem damit, bei dir zuhause auch ein paar Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen?

Wie soll das denn hier weitergehen? Wieviele Flüchtlinge werden hier tatsächlich mal Arbeit finden? Ein syrischer Meisterbrief hat in Deutschland keine Gültigkeit. 

Was ist das für eine bescheuerte Logik immer mehr Menschen aufzunehmen...statt sich in betroffenen Ländern für bessere Lebensbedingungen einzusetzen?!


----------



## Oi!Olli (7. Oktober 2017)

Danke, aber ich bin mit der Betreuung eines Angehörigen schon ausgelastet.  Und diverse Syrer haben schon billig Möbel von mir bekommen. Einen Fernseher gab es sogar geschenkt.

Man kann übrigens Beides machen. Sich für bessere Lebensbedingungen einzusetzen und Menschen helfen wollen, die temporär hierhin kommen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> statt sich in betroffenen Ländern für bessere Lebensbedingungen einzusetzen?!



Davon wird seit Jahren geredet. Was ist denn bisher unternommen worden?


----------



## Taonris (7. Oktober 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Es könnte doch so einfach sein, wenn Europa endlich mal an einem Strang ziehen würde. Die EU hat insgesamt über 500 Millionen Einwohner, da würden die paar Flüchtlinge doch gar nicht weiter auffallen. Aber das scheint wohl weiterhin ein Traum zu bleiben



Das die paar Flüchtlinge nicht auffallen bezweifle ich denn diese Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge suchen gezielt Länder wo sie das meiste Geld bekommen (Österreich, Deutschland, Schweden) glaubst du irgendein Afghane zahlt zenhtausende Euro für Schlepper nur um dann in Rumänien oder Bulgarien zu landen. Österreich hat die Jugoslawen in den 90ern aufgenommen die Ungarn in den 50 und 60ern und jetzt die Afghanen. Wieviele Flüchtlingswellen muss ein kleines Land wie Österreich noch bewältigen, was glaubst du denn wo die ganzen Spanier hinwollen wenn jetzt ein Bürgerkrieg ausbricht ?


----------



## Rolk (7. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> A rose by any other name still smells as nice.
> 
> Ein rechtsextremer stinkt immer noch, ganz egal wie er sich bezeichnet. Es ist die Einstellung, nicht die Bezeichnung, die man sich gibt, die die Musik macht.



Auch wenn man ein Problem mit linken der Realität entrückten Spinnern hat wird man so schnell nicht zum Nazi.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> was glaubst du denn wo die ganzen Spanier hinwollen wenn jetzt ein Bürgerkrieg ausbricht ?



Sicher nicht dahin, wo es kalt ist und regnet.


----------



## Rolk (7. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sicher nicht dahin, wo es kalt ist und regnet.



Na aus Nordeuropa kommen die Flüchtlinge aktuell auch nicht gerade.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Na aus Nordeuropa kommen die Flüchtlinge aktuell auch nicht gerade.



Wieso sollten aus Nordeuropa Flüchtlinge kommen?
Der Norden des Kontinentes ist doch eine Hochburg der Stabilität.
Dort liebt man seine Könige und so und freut sich, dass alles bestens ist.


----------



## Taonris (7. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sicher nicht dahin, wo es kalt ist und regnet.



Deswegen gehen die ganzen Nordafrikaner jetzt nach Deutschland und Schweden weils da so schön warm ist im Winter.....


----------



## Oi!Olli (7. Oktober 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Auch wenn man ein Problem mit linken der Realität entrückten Spinnern hat wird man so schnell nicht zum Nazi.




Was ist denn die Realität?

Ok ich bin mal populistisch. Realität ist es, dass sich gerade die aufregen, die 89 mit solchen Plakaten auf die Straße gegangen sind.

Deutsche Rufe (7/8) - "Kommt die D-Mark, bleiben wir…" (Archiv)

Realität ist, dass eine Minderheit der Flüchtigen überhaupt bis nach Europa flüchtet.

Realität ist, dass die EU in dieser Politik 0 zusammen arbeitet.

Realität ist, dass viele Leute die Flüchtlinge gar nicht wollen, selbst wenn man keine Horrorstory findet um seine Vorurteile zu bestätigen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Deswegen gehen die ganzen Nordafrikaner jetzt nach Deutschland und Schweden weils da so schön warm ist im Winter.....



Lieber kalt und sicher als warm und im Kreuzfeuer.


----------



## Taonris (7. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lieber kalt und sicher als warm und im Kreuzfeuer.



Sicher sind sie auch in Bulgarien, Rumänien oder Serbien, wer sich sein Reiseziel nach Belieben aussucht ist kein Kriegsflüchtling.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lieber kalt und sicher als warm und im Kreuzfeuer.


In den meisten Nordafrikanischen Ländern ist kein Krieg. Mit Ausnahme von Libyen natürlich.

Deshalb sollte man die Maghreb-Staaten auch endlich als sichere Herkunftsländer anerkennen. Und dann auch nach Ablehnung des Asylantrags konsequent abschieben. 
In Syrien ist dagegen ist Krieg und Bürgerkriegsflüchtlinge sollte man natürlich auch aufnehmen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> In den meisten Nordafrikanischen Ländern ist kein Krieg. Mit Ausnahme von Libyen natürlich.
> Syrien liegt im Nahen Osten und damit in Asien und nicht in Nordafrika.



Sind das denn alles Nordafrikaner, die kommen?
Ich denke nicht.
Das Dilemma ist eben, dass man erst mal durch die Wüste kommen muss, wenn man Europa erreichen will. Für viele nicht zu schaffen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sind das denn alles Nordafrikaner, die kommen?
> Ich denke nicht.
> Das Dilemma ist eben, dass man erst mal durch die Wüste kommen muss, wenn man Europa erreichen will. Für viele nicht zu schaffen.



Auch südlich der Sahara ist nicht überall Krieg. Gerade reichere afrikanische Länder wie Südafrika sollten dann die Flüchtlingshilfe übernehmen, notfalls können wir da auch noch finanzielle Unterstützung anbieten.


----------



## Oi!Olli (7. Oktober 2017)

Ähm du weißt das Südafrika schon einen Haufen Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ähm du weißt das Südafrika schon einen Haufen Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat?


Das ist doch schon mal positiv.


----------



## Jason1 (7. Oktober 2017)

Die aktuell schlimmste Krankheit in Deutschland im Zusammenhang mit der s. g. "Flüchtlingskrise" ist imo die Unwissenheit...entweder aus dem Grund weil man es nicht besser weiß (-was nicht schlimm ist, denn das kann man ändern), oder aber es nicht besser wissen will. Das erstere ist wie gesagt leicht zu beheben....das zweite nicht, oder um es mal ganz profan zu sagen, gegen die Dummheit ist kein Kraut gewachsen. Viele kennen ja nicht mal die Zusammenhänge die zu dem ganzen geführt haben, oder überlegen auch mal wie man das Problem konstruktiv angehen kann...die wissen nur das eine _"ICH WILL DAS NICHT!!"_, viele Leute bestehen nur aus diesen 4 Worten. 

Parteien wie die AfD machen dann nichts anderes als diese Stimmung auszunutzen, die nehmen die negativsten Empfindungen der Menschen die sie finden können und fördern sie, fächeln wie der Glut die Luft zu, damit ein Feuer draus wird...Ich finde jeder der auf solche Rattenfänger reinfällt macht einen gewaltigen Fehler, den Lösungen haben solche Leute nie, die ziehen sich nur an all den negativen Strömungen wie aus einem Schlammloch nach oben. 

Protestwähler die so einen Verein wählen sind btw. sogar noch schlimmer....das ist dasselbe als wenn einem die Farbe vom eigenen Auto nicht gefällt und die Lösung ist dann, es mit einem Hammer zu zerbeulen. Da könnte ich jedesmal ausflippen wenn ich höre das jemand auf Protest AfD gewählt hat.  Den reinrassigen AfD Wählern kann man zumindest zugute halten das sie gemäß ihrer Überzeugung wählen...immerhin etwas, wenn auch nicht viel.

Aber nochmal kurz zur "Flüchtlingskrise"....Kennt jemand Battlestar Galactica? Also die neue Serie, nicht den alten Kram mit den Balsaholz Modellen. Nette Serie, spannend....bisschen bekloppte Story zum Ende hin, aber mit einem spaßigen Zitat das irgenwie gerade gut passt. 

_"All dies ist schon einmal geschehen und all dies geschieht irgendwann wieder..."_

Ich will in dem Zusammenhang einfach noch mal hier drauf zeigen.:



> *„Wieso kommen die noch?“*
> _In Westdeutschland kocht Haß auf die DDR-Übersiedler hoch. Die Staatenwechsler werden zunehmend als Konkurrenten auf dem Arbeits- und Wohnungsmarkt betrachtet. Vor allem in den Fluren der westdeutschen Sozialämter entlädt sich der Zorn auf die Zuzügler. Ein Beamter: „Wir sind froh, wenn das Mobiliar heil bleibt.“
> 
> _Das Klima ist in den vergangenen Wochen deutlich rauher geworden. So hätten Nachbarn eine Übersiedler-Familie in Essen kürzlich auf der Straße als "DDR-Schweine" beschimpft, berichtet Kerstin Lehner, Initiatorin einer Selbsthilfegruppe für ehemalige DDR-Bürger, und das sei kein Einzelfall._
> ...



...Das war Ende 1990 und das waren sogar Deutsche. Die gleichen Deutschen die damals die anderen Deutschen nicht haben wollten und jetzt stoßen ebenjene Deutschen die damals beschimpft wurden auch noch verstärkt ins selbe Horn. Davor und danach gabs btw. mehrere "Flüchtlingskrisen" (-sogar mit echten Ausländern) und Deutschland steht immer noch...steht wirtschaftlich sogar aktuell besser da als jemals zuvor. 

Also anstatt sich jedesmal die Hosen vollzuscheißen und das Ende vom Abendland am Firmament zu erblicken, sollte man sich imo mal etwas am Riemen reißen und nicht jedesmal aufs neue in alte Denkweisen verfallen die eh nichts ändern und einfach nur stupide lautet _"ICH WILL DAS NICHT!!"_...ich kanns jedenfalls nicht mehr hören. Übrigens haben Flüchtlingskrisen immer auch Gründe und gegen DIE sollte man mal was machen, anstatt ständig wie eine hohle Gebetsmühle gegen die Symptome anzuschreien. Da fällt mir sogar glatt noch was vom alten Einstein zu ein.: _"Die reinste Form des Wahnsinns ist es, immer dasselbe zu tun und gleichzeitig zu hoffen, dass sich etwas ändert"_.

Jaja, langer Text, paar Metaphern und Phrasen, einige altkluge Zitate noch und eine Masterplan Lösung hab ich auch nicht präsentiert....Aber ich find das immer noch besser als mit vollen Hosen sowas wie die AfD als drittstärkste Kraft in den Bundestag zu wählen, dass ist einfach schwach wie Flasche leer, *Grrr* !

Ich habe fertig!


----------



## Verminaard (8. Oktober 2017)

Du haettest als Untermauerung deiner Ausfuehrungen ruhig noch die Fluechtlinge aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg und vielleicht noch irgendwas davor einbringen koennen.

Sinn ergibt das kaum und vergleichen kannst es auch nicht, aber waer vielleicht, bei passender Wortwahl schoen zum Lesen gewesen.


----------



## Jason1 (8. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Du haettest als Untermauerung deiner Ausfuehrungen ruhig noch die Fluechtlinge aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg und vielleicht noch irgendwas davor einbringen koennen.


Vielleicht die Steinzeit? Als diese behhaarten Typen vor den Mammuts abgehauen sind? 
Ach weißt du, ich finde die aktuelle Zeit trifft den Nagel weitaus passender auf den Kopf, da hat man doch gleich einen schönen Bezug zur Sache, sozusagen etwas aus der eigenen Timeline und kennt sogar noch Leute die aus erster Hand davon berichten können (-sofern man selber erst 13 ist oder so und keine Ahnung hat was vor +20 Jahren & Co. alles abgelaufen ist).

Sarkasmus ist was feines eh und funktioniert sogar in zwei Richtungen.



> Sinn ergibt das kaumund vergleichen kannst es auch nicht, aber waer vielleicht, beipassender Wortwahl schoen zum Lesen gewesen.


Warum man die „Flüchtlingskrisen“ der letzten +25 Jahre nicht mit der aktuellen Situation vergleichen kann erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich,...es sei denn man WILL sie nicht vergleichen, denn die sind ja alle so ausgegangen ohne das uns dabei der Himmel auf den Kopf gefallen ist.

Das Beispiel mit derDDR in den 90er Jahren sollte übrigens in erster Linie ausdrücken das es im Grunde egal ist was passiert. Selbst wenn der indirekte Nachbar vor dem eigenen Gartenzaun aufschlägt geht das Geschrei los. Es ist halt wirklich immer wieder derselbe stupide Ablauf. In den 90er Jahren waren es Flüchtlinge aus dem Balkankrieg, oder auch aus der ehemaligen Sowjetunion nach deren Zusammenbruch, in Afrika tobten bis in die 2000er heftige Grenzkriege, auch wieder Flüchtlingswellen und wieder waren Typen wie die AfD "zur Stelle"...oder jetzt Flüchtlinge aufgrund des Syrienkriegs & IS...Natürlich sind die Umstände immer andere, die Reaktion darauf aber quasi ständig dieselbe...aber noch immer geht die Sonne auf. 

Das heißt übrigens nicht das es keine Probleme gibt und alles SuperDupi ist, denn jeder (-auch ich) kann sich ganz zweifellos was angenehmeres als Flüchtlingswellen vorstellen...aber so beschissen düster und schlimm wie es einige einem immer ständig weiß machen wollen, ist es nun auch beileibe nicht.

Abgesehen davon...ich hab wohl offenbar den Eindruck erweckt das ich mich tiefgreifender über das Thema unterhalten will, dass ist aber eigentlich nicht (mehr) der Fall und es geht letztlich ja auch am Topic vorbei. Es war mir nur irgendwie nur ein Bedürfnis nochmal kurz was dazu zu sagen, da es ja hier mal wieder zur Sprache kam. 

Besser gesagt, sieh das was ich weiter oben  geschrieben habe am besten als Rede eines schwermütigen Trapatoni an, der zur Abwechslung vielleicht mal hören will wie etwas funktionieren kann und nicht etwa wie man sich verhalten muss damit es NICHT funktioniert. Kurzum, du  kannst meinen Schrieb mögen, oder auch nicht, es nützlich finden oder auch nicht….ich wollte es lediglich nur kurz mal los werden.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (8. Oktober 2017)

Kein Tag vergeht ohne neue Schreckensmeldungen als Resultat einer völlig falschen "Willkommenspolitik"

Zahl der auslandischen Hartz-IV-Empfanger explodiert: Zwei-Millionen-Marke erreicht  ZUERST!

Nach brutaler Attacke in Essen: Polizei fahndet jetzt mit Fotos - Regional Videos - FOCUS Online

Der zugefügte Schädelbasisbruch soll wohl Ausdruck der Gastfreundschaft der Deutschen sein nehme ich an.

Der Terroranschlag in Manchester führt mal wieder nach Deutschland. Die kassieren alle deutsche Steuergelder, wie schon damals der Lenker des 9/11-Flugzeugs.
Anschlag in Manchester: Die Spur fuhrt nach Deutschland - Kriminalitat - FAZ

Alle Medien berichten, dass der IS in fast ganz Syrien besiegt ist. Warum die jetzt immer noch nicht in Richtung Heimat aufbrechen, zu ihre Familien und Kindern, und um das Land aufzubauen, ist mir ein Rätsel. 
Zumal es immer geheißen hat, dass der Schutzstatus nur solange gültig ist, wie dort Krieg herrscht.

Und dass viele "in Urlaub" in ihre Heimatländer zurückfliegen, wenn es dort doch so gefährlich ist, passt ja irgendwie auch nicht


----------



## Cleriker (8. Oktober 2017)

Jason, 
du versaust mir den Tag. Du selbst schreibst das Einsteinzitat hier nieder und forderst dann Murmeltierverhalten! (vorletzter post von dir)
Nicht immer das selbe machen, das hast du gefordert. Im gleichen Zuge willst du aber den Leuten die Protestwahl untersagen und sie auffordern genau die Parteien wieder zu wählen, Die immer gewählt würden und die nichts an der Situation in Afrika verändert haben. Schlimmer noch. Sie waren ja mit dafür verantwortlich. Genau das willst du also weiterhin.
Ganz ehrlich: man kann von Protestwählern und ihren Gedanken halten was man mag, aber das was du hier niedergeschrieben hast, ist in meinen Augen unreflektierter als alles was während der Wahl so gesagt wurde. Unfassbar.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (8. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Parteien wie die AfD machen dann nichts anderes als diese Stimmung auszunutzen, die nehmen die negativsten Empfindungen der Menschen die sie finden können und fördern sie, fächeln wie der Glut die Luft zu, damit ein Feuer draus wird...


Wobei man dazu sagen muss: Diese (Grund-)Stimmung war schon vor der Flüchtlingskrise vorhanden. Dazu hilft ein Blick in die Studien und Auswertungen zum Extremismus der Mitte, marktkonformen Extremismus  und Gruppenbezogener Menschenfeindlichkeit, wie z.B. "Fragile Mitte – Feindselige Zustände (PDF)" (2014), "Deutsche Zustände" (2002 - 2011) oder "Rechtspopulismus in der Arbeitswelt" (2009).


----------



## Jason1 (8. Oktober 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Jason,
> du versaust mir den Tag. Du selbst schreibst das Einsteinzitat hier nieder und forderst dann Murmeltierverhalten! (vorletzter post von dir)
> Nicht immer das selbe machen, das hast du gefordert. *Im gleichen Zuge willst du aber den Leuten die Protestwahl untersagen und sie auffordern genau die Parteien wieder zu wählen, Die immer gewählt würden und die nichts an der Situation in Afrika verändert haben. *Schlimmer noch. Sie waren ja mit dafür verantwortlich. Genau das willst du also weiterhin.



Wo habe ich denn geschrieben das die Leute die etablierten Parteien wählen sollen? 
Ich habe lediglich gesagt das man als "Protestwähler" nicht unbedingt den Wald niederbrennen sollte um die Bäume zu retten, denn so kommt mir diese Art "Logik" einfach vor. Siehe auch mein Beispiel mit dem eigenen Auto hier.:


Jason1 schrieb:


> _Als Protestwähler die AfD zu wählen __ist dasselbe, als wenn einem die Farbe vom eigenen Auto nicht gefällt und die Lösung ist dann, es mit einem Hammer zu zerbeulen._



Es gibt genügend andere Parteien, insgesamt waren es btw.  42, die man als "Protestwähler" hätte wählen können und die ein Programm vertreten das besser zu einem selber passt und das dabei nicht das Land zurück in die Vergangenheit stürzen will, oder sich rein an der Angst der Menschen berauscht und hochzieht. Aber wenn selbst da nichts für einen dabei war, könnte man ja auch Parteien wie "Die PARTEI" wählen...Aber das muss jeder selber wissen.



> Ganz ehrlich: man kann von Protestwählern und ihren Gedanken halten was man mag, aber das was du hier niedergeschrieben hast, ist in meinen Augen unreflektierter als alles was während der Wahl so gesagt wurde. Unfassbar.


Wie gesagt, ich habe nie gesagt das die Leute etablierte Parteien aka CDU/SPD & Co. wählen sollen, wenn sie mit diesen nicht zufrieden sind. 
Von daher kann ich nicht erkennen wo ich was unreflektiertes geschrieben haben soll, denn ich habe mir durchaus meine Gedanken dazu gemacht. Wobei ich in dem Fall aber eigentlich nur mehr meine Einstellung dazu in ein paar Worte gefasst hatte, denn wählen muss letztendlich jeder selber und ich will niemanden was vorschreiben.

Zur Protestwahl an sich habe ich im Grunde aber schon alles gesagt was es von meiner Seite aus zu sagen gibt.
 Ich lehne sowas (-für mich) einfach kategorisch ab, denn es gibt immer Alternativen. Wer das anders sieht, kein Problem, dass hier ist ein freies Land wo es jeder so oder so sehen kann.


----------



## ARCdefender (8. Oktober 2017)

Für mich ist die Aussage, ich habe die AFD aus Protest gewählt, weil die etablierten Parteien mal einen Denkzettel verdient haben nur ein Ablenkungsmanöver.
Ganz ehrlich, es gab genug andere Parteien zur Wahl, angefangen von Die Partei, bis Tierschutzpartei. Wer aber dann ausgerechnet einer Rechtspopulistischen Partei wie der AFD die Stimme gibt, obwohl wirklich genug alternativen zur CDU/CSU, SPD, Grün, FDP usw. da waren, der Lügt ganz einfach, weil er nicht zugeben will das er mit dem rechten Gedankengut der AFD konform geht.

*Also alle die hier sagen, ich habe die AFD nur aus Protest gewählt und ich bin nicht rechts, hört bitte auf!
Es gab genug Alternativen zu diesem brauchen Haufen, darum kaufe ich auch niemandem der dieser Partei seine Stimme gegeben hat ab, das Er,Sie nicht rechts Eingestellt ist.*


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (8. Oktober 2017)

Nö, wenn man was bewirken will muss man sich auf möglichst eine Partei verständigen, da bringt es nichts wenn ein paar DIE PARTEI und ein paar weitere die Tierschutzpartei wählen.

Diese Stimmen fallen eh weg weil unter 5%

Die AfD war eben zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort und hat natürlich vom teilweisen Versagen der etablierten Parteien profitiert.


----------



## ARCdefender (8. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Nö, wenn man was bewirken will muss man sich auf möglichst eine Partei verständigen, da bringt es nichts wenn ein paar DIE PARTEI und ein paar weitere die Tierschutzpartei wählen.
> 
> Diese Stimmen fallen eh weg weil unter 5%
> 
> Die AfD war eben zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort und hat natürlich vom teilweisen Versagen der etablierten Parteien profitiert.



Hör doch bitte mit deiner Scheinargumenten auf, jede Stimme die Du einer anderen Partei gibst, egal ob unter 5% geht nicht an die etablierten Parteien. Sie verlieren Alle massiv an Stimmen.

Und Du brauchst dich so nicht hier rausreden, wenn man schon sieht was für Rückschlüsse Du zum Teil ziehst und wofür Du Flüchtlinge und oder andere Ausländer verantwortlich machst, weiss ich schon wo ich die einzuordnen habe.
So Leute wie Du passen ganz genau zur AFD und das Bild was ich von dieser Partei haben.
Also steh einfach dazu das Du Rechts bist und verhaspele Dich hier nicht in irgendwelche wilden Ausreden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Hör doch bitte mit deiner Scheinargumenten auf, jede Stimme die Du einer anderen Partei gibst, egal ob unter 5% geht nicht an die etablierten Parteien. Sie verlieren Alle massiv an Stimmen.


Naja, für Wähler die ein Problem mit Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik haben, ansonsten aber eher CDU-Wähler sind wäre es unlogisch aus Protest eine eher "linke" Partei wie die Tierschutzpartei zu wählen.
Bei Protestwahlen kommt es immer auf die Beweggründe an.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Oktober 2017)

Ach wie einfach das Leben wohl sein mag, wenn man so ein Schubladendenken wie du anwendet.

Den etablierten Parteien Stimmen nehmen allein reicht nicht. Es muss schon eine Partei dazu gewählt werden, die den etablierten ein Stück weit Fesseln anlegt und andere Interessen durchsetzen will. Denkst du eine Tierschutzpartei würde genau den gleichen Druck wie eine solche Partei wie die afd ausüben?

Diese Partei ist gespalten. Sie hätte ebenso gut ihren rechten Flügel abhacken können, aber durch das ständige Nazipartei Gerede ist genau das Gegenteil passiert und gerade die Parteimitglieder die sich davon distanzieren wollten, sind jetzt unterdrückt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> *Es gab genug Alternativen zu diesem brauchen Haufen, darum kaufe ich auch niemandem der dieser Partei seine Stimme gegeben hat ab, das Er,Sie nicht rechts Eingestellt ist.*


Das kann man aber nicht pauschal sagen. 
Gerade am Beispiel Sachsen kann man das gut sehen. Viele Linken-Wähler (ebenfalls Protestwähler) sind zur AfD gewechselt. Das Problem mit der Protestwahl ist also nicht so oberflächlich und neu wie manche vielleicht denken.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Oktober 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ach wie einfach das Leben wohl sein mag, wenn man so ein Schubladendenken wie du anwendet.
> 
> Den etablierten Parteien Stimmen nehmen allein reicht nicht. Es muss schon eine Partei dazu gewählt werden, die den etablierten ein Stück weit Fesseln anlegt und andere Interessen durchsetzen will. Denkst du eine Tierschutzpartei würde genau den gleichen Druck wie eine solche Partei wie die afd ausüben?



Jeder der AfD wählt, macht sich deren rechtsextremes Weltbild zu eigen. Da gibt es kein Drumherumreden. Und jeder, der behauptet, die AfD wäre gar nicht rechtsextrem, leugnet einfach die Realität. Ob es aus Scham, Kalkulation oder Ignoranz ist, lass ich mal dahingestellt. 

Selbst Menschen, die ein wirklich stark rechtslastiges Weltbild haben, wie eine Petry und ihr Gefährte Pretzell fühlen sich in der AfD nicht mehr zu hause, weil ihnen die Partei zu extrem geworden ist. Alleine das spricht Bände.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Gerade am Beispiel Sachsen kann man das gut sehen. Viele Linken-Wähler (ebenfalls Protestwähler) sind zur AfD gewechselt. Das Problem mit der Protestwahl ist also nicht so oberflächlich und neu wie manche vielleicht denken.



Dass sich die extremen Ränder des Spektrums näher sind, als man es glauben möchte, ist nichts neues. 

Die Menschen an beiden Rändern haben viel gemein:
 Frust; Das Gefühl abgehängt worden zu sein; Neid und Missgunst auf andere; Ablehnung der sog. "Elite"; Das Gefühl dem 'System' hilflos ausgesetzt zu sein; Vom Leben benachteiligt zu sein. 

Es sind jedenfalls immer die anderen, die die Schuld tragen. Dass die Linken das Übel bei den "Reichen" sehen, die zu viel an sich reißen und nichts für die benachteiligten übrig lassen, und die Rechten das Übel bei allem Andersartigen sehen, das nicht in ihr Bild des "normalen Bürgers" passt, ist unterm Strich kaum relevant. Nur dass der Rechte dabei oftmals seinen Frust auf Menschen entlädt, denen es eigentlich noch schlechter geht als ihm selbst.

Disclaimer: Mir ist bewusst, dass oben genannte Beschreibung bei weitem nicht auf alle Linken und Rechten passt. Für viele ist es auch einfach nur eine Weltanschauung. Aber für die große Masse der Extrem-Wähler, insbesondere der sog. "Protestwähler" und der unzufriedenen gilt es m.E. durchaus.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Oktober 2017)

Ja richtig, der letzte Teil passt. Warum aber war das möglich? Weil gerade die Menschen die dieser Partei erst gar keine Chance geben wollten, ihnen diesen extremen Stempel verpasst und diese Entwicklung ermöglicht haben. Das war nicht nur die Partei selbst, sondern vor allem ihre voreingenommenen Gegner.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2017)

Eine Partei zu wählen die 0 Chance hat ins Parlament zu kommen hat keinen Sinn.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (8. Oktober 2017)

Dann lieber eine Partei wählen, die gegen meine Interessen arbeitet, gell?


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine Partei zu wählen die 0 Chance hat ins Parlament zu kommen hat keinen Sinn.



Blödsinn.
die Grünen wurden auch mal gegründet und standen das erste mal zur Wahl.
Man stelle sich vor, wie Deutschland heute aussähe, wenn es die Grünen nie ins Parlament geschafft hätten.

Und genauso ist das mit anderen kleinen Parteien. Dass sich die Piraten am Ende zerfleischt haben, ist immer ein Risiko, aber lieber wähle ich die, als den Spacken von der Afd die Möglichkeit zu geben, eine Bühne zu erobern, wo sie ihren Dreck herausposaunen können und dafür noch fürstlich bezahlt werden.

In Hamburg gab es mal die Schill Partei. Auch so ein Rechtspopulist. Auch so ein Schmarrn. Die Typen waren schnell wieder weg, weil man sie durchschaut hatte, als sie tatsächlich in Regierungsverantwortung kamen -- dank den CDU Luschen. Null Ideen, keine Kompromisse, nur Gehetze. Die Schill Partei war so schnell weg wie sie aufkam, denn an holen Phrasen ist keiner interessiert.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Dass sich die extremen Ränder des Spektrums näher sind, als man es glauben möchte, ist nichts neues.


Der Großteil der Linken und AfD-Wähler sind aber mehr Protest- als Überzeugungswähler. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, wie Deutschland heute aussähe, wenn es die Grünen nie ins Parlament geschafft hätten.


Besser 



> In Hamburg gab es mal die Schill Partei. Auch so ein Rechtspopulist. Auch so ein Schmarrn. Die Typen waren schnell wieder weg, weil man sie durchschaut hatte, als sie tatsächlich in Regierungsverantwortung kamen -- dank den CDU Luschen. Null Ideen, keine Kompromisse, nur Gehetze. Die Schill Partei war so schnell weg wie sie aufkam, denn an holen Phrasen ist keiner interessiert.


Der Unterschied zwischen AfD und Schill-Partei ist aber, dass erstere noch wesentlich erfolgreicher ist. 
Das Problem dabei ist aber, dass irgendwann die fehlende Arbeit der AfD-Abgeordneten auch den eigenen Wählern nicht mehr ausreicht und was diese dann 2021 wählen, weiß keiner.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Der Großteil der Linken und AfD-Wähler sind aber mehr Protest- als Überzeugungswähler.



Ja, ja, kennen wir. Immer diese haltlosen Studien. 
Es gibt meiner Meinung nach mehr überzeugte Wähler als Protestwähler.
Ich hab ja auch aus Überzeugung die Piraten gewählt und nicht weil ich die SPD oder CDU doof finde.
Die beiden Spacken Parteien finde ich nämlich zum Kotzen. 
Und fast nervt es mich, dass ich nicht in Bayern lebe, denn dann könnte ich aus Überzeugung die CSU beschissen finden. 



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen AfD und Schill-Partei ist aber, dass erstere noch wesentlich erfolgreicher ist.
> Das Problem dabei ist aber, dass irgendwann die fehlende Arbeit der AfD-Abgeordneten auch den eigenen Wählern nicht mehr ausreicht und was diese dann 2021 wählen, weiß keiner.



Na ja, Die Schill Partei trat in Hamburg an und hat mal eben locker über 20% geholt.
Heute hocken in den Landtagen im Osten auch die Afd, die dort teilweise 20% geholt haben. Was haben die denn bisher da gemacht?
Nicht? weniger als Nichts? Mit sinnlosem Gelaber aufgefallen? 
DAs Dilemma bei einer Partei im Parlament ist, dass sie dann was zeigen muss.
Das haben die Piraten nicht hinbekommen und sind daher völlig zurecht auch wieder herausgeflogen.
Das hat die FDP gezeigt und ist daher völlig zurecht vor 4 Jahren aus dem Parlament geflogen.
Und exakt das kann und wird auch der Afd passieren wenn da nicht mehr kommt als heute.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (8. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> jede Stimme die Du einer anderen Partei gibst, egal ob unter 5% geht nicht an die etablierten Parteien. Sie verlieren Alle massiv an Stimmen.
> .



Das ist falsch. Ist das gleiche wie die Nichtwähler-Stimmen. Ändert am Ergebnis nichts, da es eine prozentuale und keine absolute Wahl ist. 
Das sind auch keine Ausreden sondern Fakten, schau dir einfach mal das Wahlergebnis an.

Würde mal sagen, dass du mir hier unterstellst rechts zu sein, zeigt wohl eher wo man dich einordnen muss. Ohne persönliche Anfeindungen wenn man nur mal was erklärt geht es hier wohl nicht.

Und die AfD ist nicht rechtsextrem, das sind dumme Behauptungen von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben. Wäre es so, würden wir das täglich in der Presse lesen. Informiert euch mal, was extrem bedeutet.

Die Linken wählen doch genauso aus Protest (gegen das System). Ein realistisches Parteiprogramm haben die auch nicht.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine Partei zu wählen die 0 Chance hat ins Parlament zu kommen hat keinen Sinn.



Danke


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Und die AfD ist nicht rechtsextrem, das sind dumme Behauptungen von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben. Wäre es so, würden wir das täglich in der Presse lesen. Informiert euch mal, was extrem bedeutet.



Es gibt Stimmen in der Afd, die sehr wohl Rechtsextrem sind.
Und die Partei ist nicht in der Lage, diese Stimmen stumm zu stellen.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Diese Stimmen bleiben laut, weil sie die Wählerklientel ansprechen, die sie brauchen, um überhaupt ins Parlament zu kommen.
Und die Wähler fallen dann auf diese Stimmen rein, weil man ihnen suggeriert, dass man Angst haben muss.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Besser


Die haben sich wenigstens mal mehr für Menschenrechte und Umwelt eingesetzt, als das der CDU und SPD noch egal war.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und fast nervt es mich, dass ich nicht in Bayern lebe, denn dann könnte ich aus Überzeugung die CSU beschissen finden.


Das ist je nach Wohnort und -Lage nicht immer ein Privileg.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (8. Oktober 2017)

Blödsinn was du da schreibst. Einzelstimmen aus einer Partei repräsentieren aber nunmal nicht die ganze Partei.

Die Leute haben wohl eher von sich aus Angst, und nicht weil ihnen ein Politiker das erzählt.

Merkel erzählt im Gegenzug dass alles gut sein, und ihre Wähler glauben es. Ist auch nicht besser.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Und die AfD ist nicht rechtsextrem, das sind dumme Behauptungen von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben. Wäre es so, würden wir das täglich in der Presse lesen. Informiert euch mal, was extrem bedeutet.


Unter Petry und Lucke war die AfD eher rechtspopulistisch und rechtskonservativ. Mittlerweile ist die Partei aber eindeutig mehr als nur rechtspopulistisch. 




> Die Linken wählen doch genauso aus Protest (gegen das System). Ein realistisches Parteiprogramm haben die auch nicht.


Das stimmt.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (8. Oktober 2017)

Alexander Gauland war 40 Jahre in der CDU und ist ein ruhiger und besonnener Geist, der auch die allerdümmsten Reporterfragen sachlich beantwortet. Auch Alice Weidel als erfolgreiche Ökonomin ist weit davon entfernt, rechtsextrem zu sein.

In einer Demokratie darf und muss es nunmal auch rechte Ansichten geben. Wobei mir noch keiner erklären konnte was daran rechts sein soll, dass man nicht die halbe Welt auf Steuerzahlerkosten durchfüttern will, nur weil die ein besseres Leben wollen. Und was alle verschweigen: Die FDP hat bei dem Thema die genau gleichen Ansichten, sind aber nicht rechts sondern liberal.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht? weniger als Nichts? Mit sinnlosem Gelaber aufgefallen?
> DAs Dilemma bei einer Partei im Parlament ist, dass sie dann was zeigen muss.
> Das haben die Piraten nicht hinbekommen und sind daher völlig zurecht auch wieder herausgeflogen.
> Das hat die FDP gezeigt und ist daher völlig zurecht vor 4 Jahren aus dem Parlament geflogen.
> Und exakt das kann und wird auch der Afd passieren wenn da nicht mehr kommt als heute.


Das ist aber schon seit 2014 bekannt und die Wähler bleiben bisher trotzdem. 
Aber das könnte sich tatsächlich irgendwann ändern. (Hoffe ich auch)



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Alexander Gauland war 40 Jahre in der CDU und ist ein ruhiger und besonnener Geist, der auch die allerdümmsten Reporterfragen sachlich beantwortet. Auch Alice Weidel als erfolgreiche Ökonomin ist weit davon entfernt, rechtsextrem zu sein.
> 
> In einer Demokratie darf und muss es nunmal auch rechte Ansichten geben.


Beide sind mehr als rechtspopulistisch. 
Gerade bei Gauland vermute ich zusätzlich noch einen privaten Rachefeldzug gegen seine ehemalige Partei.


----------



## Jason1 (8. Oktober 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja richtig, der letzte Teil passt. Warum aber war das möglich? Weil gerade die Menschen die dieser Partei erst gar keine Chance geben wollten, ihnen diesen extremen Stempel verpasst und diese Entwicklung ermöglicht haben. Das war nicht nur die Partei selbst, sondern vor allem ihre voreingenommenen Gegner.


Ach so ist das...die AfD ist gar nicht durch eigenen Antrieb ins rechte Extrem gewandert, dass  waren ihre Gegner.  Also mit DER Argumentation könnte man sogar "nassen" Regen in einen trockenen Schauer verwandeln. Sorry, aber das ist einfach das zurechtbiegen der Dinge.

Die AfD war schon immer eine Europafeindliche Partei der Abschottung, wie soll man bitte solchen Leuten eine Chance geben wenn man selber nicht so denkt? Die Leute waren gegenüber der AfD nicht voreingenommen, die haben sie schlicht und ergreifend aufgrund ihrer Ideologie abgelehnt. Die AfD hat jedenfalls alles WAS sie jetzt ist und WO sie nun steht ganz alleine geschafft, den schwarzen Peter schiebe bitte keinem anderen in die Tasche. Das mittlerweile radikale Elemente wie Höcke und Gauland das Ruder übernommen haben liegt einzig daran das solche Parteien per se diese Gestalten anziehen und mit steigendem Erfolg reißen selbige auch immer mehr die Macht an sich.

Was man den etablierten Parteien zum Vorwurf machen kann ist allerdings das sie keine konstruktiven Lösungen  gegen derartige Strömungen zu bieten haben. Was übrigens nicht heißt in gemäßigter Form ins selbe Horn zu stoßen, wie bspw. Opportunisten ala "Bauchklatscher" Seehofer mit seiner CSU. Der Plan von Merkels und Martin Schulz hingegen aka _"Augen zu und durch, so schlimm wirds schon nicht werden"_ ist allerdings auch keine Lösung gegen diesen und andere Vereine.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (8. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Kein Tag vergeht ohne neue Schreckensmeldungen als Resultat einer völlig falschen "Willkommenspolitik"
> 
> Der zugefügte Schädelbasisbruch soll wohl Ausdruck der Gastfreundschaft der Deutschen sein nehme ich an.



Kein Tag vergeht ohne schreckliche Einzelmeldungen von dir ohne Zusammenhang.

Denn wenn das an der Tagesordnung wäre, hätten wir hier ein paar Schädelbasisbrüche mehr. Komischerweise sind das nur ein paar Trottel, die sowas abziehen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (8. Oktober 2017)

Ob Gauland einen persönlichen Rachefeldzug gegen die CDU führt ist mir und den Wählern doch egal... viele haben sich nunmal von der CDU distanziert, 
Auch dieser Herr hier z.B.:

Silberjunge
 - YouTube

@ plutoniumsulfat

Deshalbe verlinke ich doch extra die Artikel, um zu zeigen, dass es sehr wohl an der Tagesordnung ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Ob Gauland einen persönlichen Rachefeldzug gegen die CDU führt ist mir und den Wählern doch egal...


Dann viel Spaß mit weiteren internen Machtkämpfen statt Politik für den Wähler.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (8. Oktober 2017)

Really? Interne Machtkämpfe gibt es in jeder Partei, und das auch nicht erst seitdem es die AfD gibt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Really? Interne Machtkämpfe gibt es in jeder Partei, und das auch nicht erst seitdem es die AfD gibt.


Aber nicht in dem Ausmaß, dass sich die Partei mehrmals spaltet.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (8. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> @ plutoniumsulfat
> 
> Deshalbe verlinke ich doch extra die Artikel, um zu zeigen, dass es sehr wohl an der Tagesordnung ist.



Das sind alles Einzelfälle. In keinem Artikel erkenne ich eine gewisse Systematik.


----------



## Jason1 (8. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Das sind alles Einzelfälle. In keinem Artikel erkenne ich eine gewisse Systematik.


Das ist halt auch so eine Wahrnehmungsstörung. Da werden einzelne Sachen hergenommen und dann als Regel verkauft oder angenommen. Das ist btw. eine Methode mit der auch oft Boulevardblätter oder auch die AfD gerne arbeitet..,die Millionen die keine Probleme machen, fallen dabei dann einfach unter den Tisch, bzw. werden nicht erwähnt. 

Natürlich wäre es auch naiv zu denken das ein Flüchtlingsstrom nicht immer auch Probleme verursacht, aber @*BMWDriver2016, *bedenke dabei doch bitte einfach auch mal die Relation, anstatt sich nur mit Schaum vor dem Mund auf Spitzen in der Statistik zu stürzen. Ich könnte mir wie gesagt auch was angenehmeres als Flüchtlingsströme vorstellen, aber ständig nur gegen das Symptom anzuschreien, ist genauso ungerecht wie nicht zielführend.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (8. Oktober 2017)

Was für eine Relation? Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## ARCdefender (8. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Und die AfD ist nicht rechtsextrem, das sind dumme Behauptungen von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben.



Ja, genau!
Leider nein, leider garnicht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I4LU65ZRSwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5cyHxfzKDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Ach ja das sind ja nur Einzelstimmen aus der Partei, die Partei Spitze ist ja garnicht Rechts, oder vielleicht doch?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iV7YgdSRCLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_fnja9qN2vM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und zu deiner Aussage,


BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Würde mal sagen, dass du mir hier unterstellst rechts zu sein, zeigt wohl eher wo man dich einordnen muss.



Ich sage dir wo ich stehe, ich stehe gegen alles was in ein Extrem geht, sei es Links, Rechts oder in irgendeine Glaubensrichtung.
Weil Extreme sind immer eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit und ja da stelle ich mich ganz klar dagegen!
Und man muss nur deine Beiträge lesen um zu sehen wo Du stehst  

Und nun zu dieser Aussage hier:



Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine Partei zu wählen die 0 Chance hat ins Parlament zu kommen hat keinen Sinn.



Diese Aussage macht wenn man so will absolut keinen Sinn, denn wenn man an so einer Denkweise immer festgehalten hätte, wären 1980 nicht die Grünen, 1990 nicht die PDS"heute die Linke" ins Parlament gekommen.

Einfach nur albern wie man versucht sich die Wahl einer rechten Partei schön zu reden.


----------



## Jason1 (8. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Was für eine Relation? Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt.


Soll ich dir jetzt die Bedeutung des Wortes "Relation" erklären? Dann sag ich es verständlicher....sieh Vorkommnisse im korrekten Verhältnis.
Ein Beispiel aus der Industrie.: Wenn von 100 Einheiten 1 fehlerhaft ist, kann man nicht von dieser einen fehlerhaften auf die gesamte Marge schließen.


----------



## Poulton (8. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Auch dieser Herr hier z.B.:


Wow, just wow. Einer der bei Kopp veröffentlicht und auf Klingeltour für Silber geht, nachdem von dir schon auf die rechtsextreme Postille "Zuerst" verlinkt wurde, soll genau was beweisen?


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (8. Oktober 2017)

Tja, da scheinen die "rechtsextremen" eben gute Nachrichtenportale zu haben, kann man nämlich auch in der Mainstream-Presse nachlesen

BA: Zwei Millionen Auslander beziehen Hartz IV - Video - FOCUS Online



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Einfach nur albern wie man versucht sich die Wahl einer rechten Partei schön zu reden.



Tja, Erklärungen und Analysen sind aber immer noch besser, als stumpf und Pauschal deren zu Wähler beleidigen. So wird es garantiert nicht besser, sogar die Altparteien haben das ja jetzt anscheinend geblickt.

Natürlich jagt eine gute Opposition die Regierung, das ist nichts verwerfliches und auch nichts neues.

Immernoch besser als solche Demokratiefeindlichen Äußerungen:

Sachsische Reaktionen auf Altmaier Vorschlag: Nicht wahlen statt AfD | MDR.DE


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Immernoch besser als solche Demokratiefeindlichen Äußerungen:
> 
> Sachsische Reaktionen auf Altmaier Vorschlag: Nicht wahlen statt AfD | MDR.DE


Diese wurden auch von Parteikollegen kritisiert. Also Einzelmeinung.


----------



## ARCdefender (8. Oktober 2017)

Ach weisst Du BMWmann,  bei Dir ist jedes geschriebene Wort vergebene Zeit, Du gehst ja nicht mal auf die ersten Zeilen meines Beitrags ein, der deine Aussage, die AFD wäre nicht Rechst, ganz klar an Hand von Videos widerlegt.
Ja ja und natürlich jagt eine gute Opposition und holt sich *Unser LAND und unser VOLK* zurück.

Mir ist so unbegreiflich wie sich jemand über die Zustände in DE beschweren kann aber einen BMW fährt, so schlimm kann es einem ja dann doch nicht gehen.


----------



## Jason1 (8. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Tja, da scheinen die "rechtsextremen" eben gute Nachrichtenportale zu haben, kann man nämlich auch in der Mainstream-Presse nachlesen
> BA: Zwei Millionen Auslander beziehen Hartz IV - Video - FOCUS Online


"Interessant" wie du immer nur die Überschriften zitierst, übrigens sind die bewusst vor allem auf Clickbait ausgelegt (-lernt man schon im ersten Semester). Aber außer der Überschrift steht da idR ja auch immer noch was drunter.



> Die größte Gruppe der ausländischen Hartz-Empfänger sind Syrer. Sie kamen meist als Flüchtlinge nach Deutschland* und durften zunächst nicht arbeiten. Deshalb erscheinen sie jetzt erstmals in der Arbeitsmarkt-Statistik*. Ihre Zahl stieg innerhalb eines Jahres um 93 Prozent auf 564.277. Dahinter folgen Türken mit 269.472 und Iraker mit 129.370. Insgesamt gibt es in Deutschland 6,1 Millionen Hartz-IV-Empfänger.„Nach fünf Jahren sind etwa 50 Prozent erwerbstätig“. Gerade Syrer gelten als relativ gut ausgebildet.
> ...
> http://www.focus.de/finanzen/videos/zahlen-der-bundesagentur-fuer-arbeit-zwei-millionen-auslaender-beziehen-hartz-iv_id_7682217.html


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (8. Oktober 2017)

Ahja, ein selbst zusammengeschnittenes Video soll also was beweisen? Zu Merkel gibt es mindestens genauso viele Videos... vergesst mal nicht ihre vermutliche Stasi-Vergangenheit. Ihre Akten hat sie bis heute nicht offen gelegt, obwohl das eigl. üblich ist. Kritiker sagen dass ohne Stasi-Beziehungen so eine Karriere gar nicht möglich gewesen wäre.

Was hat das jetzt alles damit zu tun was für ein Auto ich fahre? Ihr seid mir so Knallköpfe.

 @ Jason: da ist überhaupt nichts Clickbait, es ist eine normale faktische Aussage.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> @ Jason: da ist überhaupt nichts Clickbait, es ist eine normale faktische Aussage.



Ja, das ist immer das Problem.
Dass das Fakt ist, bestreitet niemand. Klar sind die Syrer auf finanzielle Unterstützung angewiesen und sie bekommen sie auch.
Fakt ist aber auch, dass ein Flüchtling, dessen Asylstatus noch nicht geklärt ist, hier nicht arbeiten darf. Er muss also Hartz 4 beantragen.
Und genau deswegen zahle ich hier meine Steuern, damit ein Flüchtling aus Syrien hier soziale Leistungen bekommen kann und er ein Dach über den Kopf hat.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2017)

Ach ja. Schlimm finde ich ja, dass ich mit meinen Steuern auch noch richtig miesen Typen helfe und sie bezahle, die den Staat auspressen.
Das sind meiner Meinung nach die wahren Feinde der Demokratie und der Gesellschaft.
Cum-Ex: Der grosste Steuerraub in der deutschen Geschichte | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Jason1 (8. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> @ Jason: da ist überhaupt nichts Clickbait, es ist eine normale faktische Aussage.


Hast du eigentlich eine Ahnung was das Instrument "Clickbait" im Zusammenhang mit Online Medien eigentlich bedeutet und wozu es genau genutzt wird? Oder hast du auch nur mal gelesen was ich in diesem Zusammenhang zitiert habe, da du ja immer nur reißerische Überschriften raus haust?

Aber es stimmt schon exakt was ARCdefender gesagt hat....Du ignorierst einfach das geschriebene des gegenüber was dir nicht gefällt und fährst mit SchemaF fort.


----------



## ARCdefender (8. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt alles damit zu tun was für ein Auto ich fahre?


Sag schon viel darüber aus, das Du daraus keine Rückschlüsse bei eben diesen Thema Hier führen kannst und wie meine Aussage gemeint war. 
Da kann man auch verstehen warum richtige Rückschlüsse bei der AFD Mangelware sind.



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Ihr seid mir so Knallköpfe.


Vorsicht Glashaus!


----------



## Jason1 (8. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Da kann man auch verstehen warum richtige Rückschlüsse bei der AFD Mangelware sind.


Die AfD arbeitet halt in erster Linie mit Emotionen, nicht mit Fakten...leider fühlen sich davon aktuell relativ viele angesprochen. 
Die Vergangenheit hat aber gezeigt das sowas zum Glück nie Bestand hat. Bisher haben sich diese und ähnliche Parteien immer selber demontiert, bzw. sind an der Charakterschwäche ihrer eigenen Führungsriege zugrunde gegangen.

Vielleicht ist es in dem Zusammenhang gar nicht mal schlecht das die AfD jetzt auch mal im Bundestag sitzt. Auf Landesebene haben sie schon "eindrucksvoll" bewiesen, dass sie außer interner Streiterei und Uneinigkeit nicht fähig sind vernünftige Parlamentsarbeit zu leisten. Wenn sie dieses Unvermögen demnächst so auch im Bundestag demonstrieren (-und daran hab ich keinen Zweifel), wird sich das Problem AfD zukünftig in Wohlgefallen auflösen. Aber spätestens wenn der Krisenherd im Nahen Osten zur Ruhe kommt und sie ihren wichtigsten Aufhänger verliert, dürfte man die AfD ziemlich bald auf dem Schrotthaufen der Geschichte wiederfinden...bei all den anderen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Aber spätestens wenn der Krisenherd im Nahen Osten zur Ruhe kommt und sie ihren wichtigsten Aufhänger verliert, dürfte man die AfD ziemlich bald auf dem Schrotthaufen der Geschichte wiederfinden...bei all den anderen.


Darauf darf man sich aber nicht verlassen.
Bis ein Krisenherd wieder zu Ruhe kommt kann es teilweise sogar Jahrhunderte dauern. Der Balkan kommt ja auch immer noch nicht vollständig zur Ruhe.


----------



## ARCdefender (8. Oktober 2017)

Ja die Hoffnung habe ich ja auch  
Leider schaut es mit der Ruhe im Nahen Osten noch was zu dauern oder es wird vollkommen Eskalieren, wenn man sieht was Trump in Sachen Iran gerade so macht.
Ach ja Trump, ein herrliches Beispiel dafür was passiert wenn man so Rechtspopulisten an die Macht bringt, leider haben wir davon mehr als genug an der Macht und die machen mir mehr Angst als irgendwelche Flüchtlinge.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ja die Hoffnung habe ich ja auch
> Leider schaut es mit der Ruhe im Nahen Osten noch was zu dauern oder es wird vollkommen Eskalieren, wenn man sieht was Trump in Sachen Iran gerade so macht.
> Ach ja Trump, ein herrliches Beispiel dafür was passiert wenn man so Rechtspopulisten an die Macht bringt, leider haben wir davon mehr als genug an der Macht und die machen mir mehr Angst als irgendwelche Flüchtlinge.


Der Nahe Osten wird in nächster Zeit zu einem immer größeren Pulverfass. 
Die Gründung eines Kurdenstaates und die Differenzen zwischen dem Iran und Saudi-Arabien könnten noch Auswirkungen haben, wie wir sie zuletzt 1914 auf dem Balkan hatten. 

Das gleiche gilt für Nordkorea. Auch heute könnten durch die vielen Bündnisse, aus regionalen Konflikten schnell Kriege entstehen.


----------



## ARCdefender (8. Oktober 2017)

Das weiss ich leider all zu gut mein Bester Computer sagt Nein


----------



## Jason1 (8. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Darauf darf man sich aber nicht verlassen.
> Bis ein Krisenherd wieder zu Ruhe kommt kann es teilweise sogar Jahrhunderte dauern. Der Balkan kommt ja auch immer noch nicht vollständig zur Ruhe.


Das stimmt natürlich, aber es reicht z. B. fürs erste schon, wenn die Leute nicht mehr Gefahr laufen von einer Horde wahnsinniger Barbaren die Köpfe abgeschnitten zu bekommen.  Wichtig ist vor allem auch das sich die Lage grundsätzlich etwas stabilisiert, den schon ab einem gewissen Maas an Stabilität kann der Aufbau wieder beginnen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. Oktober 2017)

Ich muss hier einie Leute korrgieren. Wenn eine Partei unter 5 liegt, hat das leider 0 Auswirkungen auf die Sitzverteilung. (Als kleines Beispiel 60 % Wählen Kleinparteien, die alle unter der 5 % Hürde bleiben, trotzdem werden alle Sitze besetzt werden, obwohl man real nicht mal eine Mehrheit hätte, wenn alle Parteien zusammen eine Koalition eingehen würden) Die Stimmen werden einfach nicht mit gerechnet. Was ich auch extrem undemokratisch finde, denn wieso sollen Parteien, dem der Wäöhler das Vertrauen entzogen hat, so weiter regieren können, als wäre das nicht passiert.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Blödsinn.
> die Grünen wurden auch mal gegründet und standen das erste mal zur Wahl.
> Man stelle sich vor, wie Deutschland heute aussähe, wenn es die Grünen nie ins Parlament geschafft hätten.



Du hast meinen Post einfach nicht verstanden.
Es gab Bedarf für die Grünen und es gab eine Bewegung dahinter.

Welchen Bedarf gibt es für eine Tierschutzpartei oder für spirituelle? 
Diese Parteien haben 0 Chance ins Parlament zu kommen.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach ja. Schlimm finde ich ja, dass ich mit meinen Steuern auch noch richtig miesen Typen helfe und sie bezahle, die den Staat auspressen.
> Das sind meiner Meinung nach die wahren Feinde der Demokratie und der Gesellschaft.
> Cum-Ex: Der grosste Steuerraub in der deutschen Geschichte | ZEIT ONLINE



Meine Güte :O


----------



## Two-Face (8. Oktober 2017)

Is doch nix neues, Tönnies, Maschmeyer, Mirko Slomka und weiß Gott wer haben sich dadurch ordentlich bereichert.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Und die AfD ist nicht rechtsextrem, das sind dumme Behauptungen von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben. Wäre es so, würden wir das täglich in der Presse lesen. Informiert euch mal, was extrem bedeutet.



Dann nenn doch mal ein paar Dinge, die ein rechtsextremer vertitritt, die nicht auf von der AfD insgesamt oder einem hohen Funktionär in der AfD ebenso vertreten wurden.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Post einfach nicht verstanden.
> Es gab Bedarf für die Grünen und es gab eine Bewegung dahinter.
> 
> Welchen Bedarf gibt es für eine Tierschutzpartei oder für spirituelle?
> Diese Parteien haben 0 Chance ins Parlament zu kommen.



Schau dir doch mal die ganzen Fälle von Schweinepest, Rinderwahn, Geflügelgrippe und Dieseleier an und dann frag dich noch mal, ob man eine Tierschutzpartei braucht oder nicht.
Und auch die Aluhutträger haben schließlich Anspruch auf politische Unterstützung. 
Und wieso sollten sie nicht mal ins Parlament kommen? 
Schlimmer als die Penner von der Afd ist ja niemand -- wenn man die CSU ausklammert. Aber für mich ist das eh der gleiche Haufen.

Guck dir doch die Hörigkeit der deutschen Politik an, was die alles für die Wirtschaft machen.
Ist ja scheußlich.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal die ganzen Fälle von Schweinepest, Rinderwahn, Geflügelgrippe und Dieseleier an und dann frag dich noch mal, ob man eine Tierschutzpartei braucht oder nicht.



Das interessiert eh wenige Deutsche wirklich und die, die es interessiert sind eine Teilmenge der Grünen.


----------



## Jason1 (8. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich muss hier einie Leute korrgieren. Wenn eine Partei unter 5 liegt, hat das leider 0 Auswirkungen auf die Sitzverteilung. (Als kleines Beispiel 60 % Wählen Kleinparteien, die alle unter der 5 % Hürde bleiben, trotzdem werden alle Sitze besetzt werden, obwohl man real nicht mal eine Mehrheit hätte, wenn alle Parteien zusammen eine Koalition eingehen würden) Die Stimmen werden einfach nicht mit gerechnet. Was ich auch extrem undemokratisch finde, denn wieso sollen Parteien, dem der Wäöhler das Vertrauen entzogen hat, so weiter regieren können, als wäre das nicht passiert.


Naja, ein Stück weit muss das ganze natürlich auch regierungsfähig bleiben. Oder um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, ein Bundestag der aus allen Parteien bestehen würde, könnte sich nichtmal auf die Farbe von Sch-eiße einigen. 
Da muss man sozusagen gezwungenermaßen ein Stück Demokratie gegen den praktischen Nutzen eintauschen^^.
*
PS*: (Hahaaa! Nimm dies Anti Schimpfwort Foren Funktion, mein Sch-eiß Bindestrich ist dir über .)


----------



## azzih (8. Oktober 2017)

Gibt Staaten die keine 5% Hürde haben: Israel und Italien beispielsweise. Macht Regierungsarbeit extrem schwer, weil da Regierungen teilweise aus Bündnissen von zig Parteien bestehen und wenn eine Partei abspringt hast du direkt Staatskrise weil keine Mehrheit mehr.  5% Hürde ist schon ne sinnvolle Sache, auch weil unsere Demokratiesystem ja ziemlich jung ist, hat man da aus früheren Fehlern und abschreckenden ausländischen Beispielen gelernt.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (8. Oktober 2017)

Man könnte ja auch ne 2%-Hürde draus machen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2017)

@azzih
Naja das Problem besteht eher, wenn die großen Parteien kein Vertrauen mehr bekommen.
In Weimar gab es keine 5% Hürde und es war auch kein Problem, entgegen dem was immer behauptet wird.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Oktober 2017)

Letztlich werden wir am Ende der Amtszeit einen Schlussstrich ziehen. Ich bin wirklich neugierig wie das Fazit aussehen wird.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. Oktober 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @azzih
> Naja das Problem besteht eher, wenn die großen Parteien kein Vertrauen mehr bekommen.
> In Weimar gab es keine 5% Hürde und es war auch kein Problem, entgegen dem was immer behauptet wird.


Das Problem entstand erst dann, als die Ränder stärker als die Mitte wurden.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Letztlich werden wir am Ende der Amtszeit einen Schlussstrich ziehen. Ich bin wirklich neugierig wie das Fazit aussehen wird.


Die Frage ist ob sie überhaupt die nächsten 4 Jahre politisch übersteht. 
Wenn Seehofer 2018 nach der Wahl oder noch eher fällt, könnte es zu einen Bruch der Jamaika-Koalition kommen.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Oktober 2017)

Sehe ich momentan als nicht wahrscheinlich an.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Oktober 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Sehe ich momentan als nicht wahrscheinlich an.


Zumindest kann Seehofer mit dem Kompromiss bezüglich der Obergrenze sein Gesicht nicht wahren.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Oktober 2017)

Das ist Politik. Da kannst du auch fünfmal sagen dass du etwas nicht machst und wenn es doch so kommt, einfach so tun als wäre nichts gewesen. Eben deshalb bräuchte man die propagandierten Sprüche dee afd Redner nicht ernst nehmen. Alles Wahlkampf und heiße Luft.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Verminaard (9. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Das ist halt auch so eine Wahrnehmungsstörung. Da  werden einzelne Sachen hergenommen und dann als Regel verkauft oder  angenommen. Das ist btw. eine Methode mit der auch oft Boulevardblätter  oder auch die AfD gerne arbeitet..,die Millionen die keine Probleme  machen, fallen dabei dann einfach unter den Tisch, bzw. werden nicht  erwähnt.



Diese Argumentation gilt natuerlich fuer alle Bereiche, oder nicht?
Ach  sehen wir das nicht ganz so schlimm, bei der AfD sinds alle Nazis, weil  da paar Idioten rumlaufen. Und deren Waehler natuerlich auch.
Aber sonst muss man haarklein differenzieren!




ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ich  sage dir wo ich stehe, ich stehe gegen alles was in ein Extrem geht,  sei es Links, Rechts oder in irgendeine Glaubensrichtung.
> Weil Extreme sind immer eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit und ja da stelle ich mich ganz klar dagegen!



Wie findest du eigentlich die Nochbundestagsvizepraesidentin?
Sollte eigentlich ein rotes Tuch fuer dich sein.
Zur Hilfe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ARCdefender schrieb:


> Mir  ist so unbegreiflich wie sich jemand über die Zustände in DE beschweren  kann aber einen BMW fährt, so schlimm kann es einem ja dann doch nicht  gehen.


Du scheinst ja seine Lebensverhaeltnisse sehr genau zu kennen.
Ich nehme mal an, du willst hier nicht nur unnoetig diffamieren.
Hinweis:  BMW baut nicht erst seit 2 Jahren hochpreisige Autos. Man kann durchaus  relativ guenstige gebrauchte Exemplare ergattern.
Ich hab mal von Vereinen gehoert, die sind totale Fans von den Baujahren 1966-1977. 

Merkst selber, oder?




Jason1 schrieb:


> "Interessant"  wie du immer nur die Überschriften zitierst, übrigens sind die bewusst  vor allem auf Clickbait ausgelegt (-lernt man schon im ersten Semester).  Aber außer der Überschrift steht da idR ja auch immer noch was  drunter.



Auch das gilt wie immer fuer ALLE.
Wenn irgendwer was gegen die AfD schreibt, wirds mal hingenommen und bejubelt, obwohl im Text dann was anderes drinnensteht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach  ja. Schlimm finde ich ja, dass ich mit meinen Steuern auch noch richtig  miesen Typen helfe und sie bezahle, die den Staat auspressen.
> Das sind meiner Meinung nach die wahren Feinde der Demokratie und der Gesellschaft.
> Cum-Ex: Der grosste Steuerraub in der deutschen Geschichte | ZEIT ONLINE



Wieso werden solche relevanten Sachen in den Medien nicht breitgetreten?
Lieber 2-5 Artikel ueber die AfD bringen.



Jason1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht  ist es in dem Zusammenhang gar nicht mal schlecht das die AfD jetzt  auch mal im Bundestag sitzt. Auf Landesebene haben sie schon  "eindrucksvoll" bewiesen, dass sie außer interner Streiterei und  Uneinigkeit nicht fähig sind vernünftige Parlamentsarbeit zu leisten.  Wenn sie dieses Unvermögen demnächst so auch im Bundestag demonstrieren  (-und daran hab ich keinen Zweifel), wird sich das Problem AfD zukünftig  in Wohlgefallen auflösen. Aber spätestens wenn der Krisenherd im Nahen  Osten zur Ruhe kommt und sie ihren wichtigsten Aufhänger verliert,  dürfte man die AfD ziemlich bald auf dem Schrotthaufen der Geschichte  wiederfinden...bei all den anderen.



Waer doch so einfach.
Die Nazikeule weglassen und hiermit arbeiten. 
Nimmt man doch den Leuten die Trotzreakionsgrundlage und kann vielleicht darauf hinweisen wie die Realitaet aussieht.
Aber ab und an schafft es doch eine Partei und bekommt die Kurve, siehe Linke und Gruene.
Wobei, ist denn eine Vielfalt wirklich schlecht, solange sie nicht ins Extrem abrutscht?




Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich  muss hier einie Leute korrgieren. Wenn eine Partei unter 5 liegt, hat  das leider 0 Auswirkungen auf die Sitzverteilung. (Als kleines Beispiel  60 % Wählen Kleinparteien, die alle unter der 5 % Hürde bleiben,  trotzdem werden alle Sitze besetzt werden, obwohl man real nicht mal  eine Mehrheit hätte, wenn alle Parteien zusammen eine Koalition eingehen  würden) Die Stimmen werden einfach nicht mit gerechnet. Was ich auch  extrem undemokratisch finde, denn wieso sollen Parteien, dem der Wäöhler  das Vertrauen entzogen hat, so weiter regieren können, als wäre das  nicht passiert.



Dann hab ich das hier falsch verstanden:  



Spoiler



Ein Rekordhoch (15,7 %) gab es bei den Stimmen für Parteien,  die, wie die FDP und die erstmals angetretene Alternative für Deutschland, an der 5-Prozent-Hürde  scheiterten und somit bei der Sitzverteilung nicht berücksichtigt  wurden. Das führte dazu, dass die im Parlament vertretenen Parteien von  unter 60 % der Wahlberechtigten gewählt wurden, obwohl die Wahlbeteiligung mit 71,5 % um 0,72 Prozentpunkte über dem historischen Tiefstand der Bundestagswahl 2009  lag, und dazu, dass die Unionsparteien trotz ihres Ergebnisses von  lediglich etwas über 40 % eine absolute Mehrheit der Sitze nur knapp  verfehlten. In der Folge wurde erneut Kritik an der Sperrklausel laut.


Von: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundestagswahl_2013



Grestorn schrieb:


> Dann  nenn doch mal ein paar Dinge, die ein rechtsextremer vertitritt, die  nicht auf von der AfD insgesamt oder einem hohen Funktionär in der AfD  ebenso vertreten wurden.


Wenn der Lindner das AfD Zeugs nachplappert um Stimmen abzugrasen, ists dann ok?

Ich verstehe nicht wie man so viel Energie aufwenden kann, nur um sich mit einer Partei wie der AfD zu beschaeftigen.
Will sich die AfD laenger halten, als die jetztige Legislaturperiode, muss sich die AfD definieren und die Extremen loswerden.
Entweder sie schaffen den Prozess den die Gruenen, Linken und auch FPÖ in Oesterreich durchlaufen haben oder verschwinden in der Bedeutungslosigkeit.
Leider haben es die Piraten nicht geschafft.
Selbst durch das staendige Schlechtreden, bietet man der AfD hoechstmoegliche Aufmerksamkeit. Ist die Frage ob das nicht kontraer zum eigentlichen Ziel ist.

Ich finds hier auch unglaublich wie hier Verallgemeinert wird, auf der anderen Seite aber auf Einzelfaelle bestanden wird. Ja was denn nun?
Sollte es nicht eigentlich heißen, das jeder Fall fuer sich betrachtet werden muss?
Nein, natuerlich nicht. Im Falle der AfD wird das ja geduldet, und man koenne ja was gegen die Extremen so einfach was machen. Fingerschnippen als Beispiel?

P.S. persoenliches Diffamieren schadet nur der eigenen Argumentation


----------



## Grestorn (9. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> P.S. persoenliches Diffamieren schadet nur der eigenen Argumentation



Ich finde es dagegen einfach nur bemerkenswert mit welcher Ausdauer Du diese Partei verteidigst. Dabei habe ich doch nur geschrieben, dass man bitte doch auch dazu stehen möge, was man politisch denkt. Wenn man am rechten Rand steht, dann sollte man das einfach mal auch für sich akzeptieren und nicht um den heißen Brei reden. 

Das machen unsere Foren-Linken doch auch nicht anders. Oder war sich von denen jemals einer zu schade, klar zuzugeben, dass er ein (teilw. auch extremes) linkes Weltbild hat? Kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (9. Oktober 2017)

Mehrheit der deutschen NAZIS ?

Fluchtlinge: Mehrheit der Deutschen will Obergrenze


Abschiebung: Wenige abgelehnte Asylbewerber sind ausreisepflichtig - WELT
Wer solch eine Praxis nicht kritisiert, der hat wohl den Schuss noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Verminaard (9. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich finde es dagegen einfach nur bemerkenswert mit welcher Ausdauer Du diese Partei verteidigst.


Ich finds bemerkenswert wie du meine Aussagen interpretierst.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Mehrheit der deutschen NAZIS ?
> 
> Fluchtlinge: Mehrheit der Deutschen will Obergrenze


Das Wort "Nazi" nehmen, zumindest aus meiner Sicht, besonders die AfD-Anhänger in den Mund, die sich darüber empören, dass man sie als solche verunglimpft. 

Dabei tut das kaum einer. Was man - und meiner Meinung nach vollkommen zurecht - macht, ist die AfD dem weit rechten und teilweise auch rechts-extremen Spektrum zuzuordnen. 

Eine Obergrenze zu fordern ist aus meiner Sicht rechts-konservativ und auch irgendwie an der Realität vorbei (denn die Genfer Konvention schreibt die Aufnahme von Kriegsflüchtlingen vor und sieht dabei auch keine Obergrenze vor), aber bitte. Rechts-Extrem oder gar "Nazis" sind die Leute, die sich an diesen Begriff klammern, sicher nicht. 




BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Abschiebung: Wenige abgelehnte Asylbewerber sind ausreisepflichtig - WELT





BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Wer solch eine Praxis nicht kritisiert, der hat wohl den Schuss noch nicht gehört.



Man kann Realitäten einfach nicht ignorieren, auch wenn der Asylantrag abgelehnt wurde (und damit eine dauerhafte Einbürgerung abgelehnt wurde) bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass man ihn jetzt und sofort zurückschicken kann und muss. Die Welt ist, wie immer, nicht in "Ja" oder "Nein" zu unterteilen, fast immer ist der Graubereich dazwischen viel größer. 

"Asyl" bedeutet, dass jemand in seiner Heimat dauerhaft verfolgt wird und um sein Leben bangen muss, und deswegen dauerhaft(!),  also unbegrenzt in D eingebürgert werden kann. Wenn jemand wegen einer temporärer Situation (Krieg...) aus seinem Land flüchtet und hier aufgenommen wird, dann bedeutet das nicht automatisch, dass er Asyl gewährt bekommt, sondern auch nur "geduldet" werden kann, bis die Situation in seiner Heimat eine Rückführung ermöglicht. Und das ist auch vollkommen ok so. 

Ich verstehe gar nicht, wie man sich darüber so echauffieren kann.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich finds bemerkenswert wie du meine Aussagen interpretierst.



Nun ja, ich finde Deine Aussagen lassen nicht viel Spielraum zu. Verteidigst Du die AfD und ihre Wähler denn nicht?


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob sie überhaupt die nächsten 4 Jahre politisch übersteht.
> Wenn Seehofer 2018 nach der Wahl oder noch eher fällt, könnte es zu einen Bruch der Jamaika-Koalition kommen.



Wenn er in Bayern 2018 das Ergebnis erreichen wird, was er jetzt erreicht hat, wird er innerparteilich sowieso abgesägt.
Söder und Co. stehen ja schon in den Startlöchern für seine Nachfolge.
Politisch ändern wird sich dann zwar nichts, weil die Nachfolgenden den gleichen Mist labern wie der Seehofer, aber ein neues Gesicht reicht dann schon.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2017)

Also das Thema Obergrenze war letztens in einer Talkshow wieder Thema.
Weiß nicht wer es von der CSU war, aber es wurde gesagt, dass so wenige Asyl Anträge durchgehen, dass sich dort keine Obergrenze lihnt und die Obergrenze nur für die gilt die hier ohne Asyl Schutz bekommen.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaube halt nicht, dass sich die Zahl der Menschen, die um  Asyl bitten, überhaupt begrenzen lässt, ohne die Genfer Menschenrechtskonvention zu verletzten. In so fern ist die ganze Diskussion nur Makulatur um eine bestimmte Wählergruppe ruhig zu stellen!


----------



## Jason1 (9. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Jason1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die AfD arbeitet halt in erster Linie mit Emotionen, nicht mit Fakten...leider fühlen sich davon aktuell relativ viele angesprochen.
> ...


Du kannst bei der AfD nicht die "Nazikeule" weg lassen, weil ein Teil dieser Denkweise einfach Teil ihrer Identität ist, bzw. die Ideologie vieler ihrer Funktionäre darstellt. 
Sich nur die Rosinen aus einer Sache raus picken funktioniert nie, ganz besonders nicht bei radikalen Parteien, da bekommt man IMMER nur das Gesamtpaket, mit all dem Mist der hinten dran hängt und nicht nur die paar Punkte des Wahlprogramms die einem eventuell aktuell zusagen....und das ganze verschlimmert sich mit der Zeit idR je stärker diese Parteien werden, weil immer radikalere Elemente an die Oberfläche streben. Im Fall der AfD sind das dann Typen wie Höcke & Co., die es ja nicht mal im Ansatz schaffen ihre Gesinnung zu verbergen. Höcke ist z. B. einer der würde am liebsten das vierte Reich ausrufen...selbst wenn der noch so viel Kreide frisst tropft ihm Hass und maßlose Ereiferung aus den Mundwinkeln das jedem normalen Menschen einfach nur schlecht wird.

Wie gesagt, bisher haben sich solche Parteien immer selbst vernichtet und im Fall der AfD erwarte ich nicht anderes. Sie haben ja sogar schon damit begonnen sich selber zu demontieren, da war die Wahl noch keine 5 Minuten ru,


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2017)

@gren
Ja, aber die Anzahl derer denen man am Ende Schutz ohne Asyl gewährt, wie den meisten Flüchtlingen hier, kann und darf man sogar begrenzen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @gren
> Ja, aber die Anzahl derer denen man am Ende Schutz ohne Asyl gewährt, wie den meisten Flüchtlingen hier, kann und darf man sogar begrenzen.



Das Dilemma ist ja, dass jeder, der zu uns kommt, das erst mal aufgrund des Asylgesetzes macht.
Es liegt dann am Staat zu ermitteln, wer Asyl berechtigt ist und wer nicht.
Und wenn 2 Millionen kommen und nur 1000 berechtigt sind, spielt es keine Rolle, es müssen alle 2 Millionen Anträge geprüft werden.
Warum ist das so? 
Weil wir kein vernünftiges Einwanderungsgesetz haben.
Wäre das so, könnte man die Menschen, die aus Algerien, Balkan oder so schon direkt ablehnen.
Das geht aktuell nicht, da sie ja Asyl beantragen und das muss erst mal überprüft werden, auch wenn der Mensch aus Kanada oder sonst wo her kommt.
Wieso ist das so?
Weil sich die Union seit Jahrtausenden strikt gegen ein Einwanderungsgesetz wehrt.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2017)

Die Sache ist, dass wir es nur prüfen müssen, wenn die Leute es hier rein geschafft haben


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Sache ist, dass wir es nur prüfen müssen, wenn die Leute es hier rein geschafft haben



Und wie viele schaffen es hier ein, weil andere Länder sie durch lassen, weil wir sie im Stich gelassen haben?


----------



## Grestorn (9. Oktober 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Sache ist, dass wir es nur prüfen müssen, wenn die Leute es hier rein geschafft haben



Der humanitäre Aspekt ist Dir also egal, nicht?

Du denkst, Genf verpflichtet uns, aber wir machen gerade so viel, wie wir unbedingt müssen und wehren uns mit Händen und Füßen dagegen, auch nur einen Strich zu viel zu machen. 

Oder?


----------



## ARCdefender (9. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ach  sehen wir das nicht ganz so schlimm, bei der AfD sinds alle Nazis, weil  da paar Idioten rumlaufen. Und deren Waehler natuerlich auch.
> Aber sonst muss man haarklein differenzieren!



Also ist Gauland, A.K. die Parteispitze der AFD nicht rechts?
Frag mich was ich dann so im TV gesehen habe, wo Er zu einigen Ausländern und nach der Wahl seine verbalen Ergüsse abgelassen hat.
Aber ist ja nur ein Idiot, zwar der Anführer dieser Idioten, aber egal.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie findest du eigentlich die Nochbundestagsvizepraesidentin?
> Sollte eigentlich ein rotes Tuch fuer dich sein.
> Zur Hilfe:
> 
> ...



Die mag ich in der Tat nicht, ich weiss aber auch nicht wie Du darauf kommst das ich sie mögen könnte?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Hinweis:  BMW baut nicht erst seit 2 Jahren hochpreisige Autos. Man kann durchaus  relativ guenstige gebrauchte Exemplare ergattern.
> Ich hab mal von Vereinen gehoert, die sind totale Fans von den Baujahren 1966-1977.
> 
> Merkst selber, oder?



Das einzige was ich gerade merke ist, das Du keine Ahnung von Autos und auch der Branche hast, aus Der ich im übrigen Komme.
So so ein 2002 aus den 60 biss Mitte 70er gibt es also günstig, dann zeig mir mal wo, kauf ich direkt ein paar Stück wenn da was unter 15000,- im einigermaßen gutem Zustand gibt.
Und die Schadensklasse bei einem BMW  Bj. 2000 bis 2012 welche günstig in der Anschaffung sind, ist ja auch bekannt dafür das sie sehr niedrig ist. Werkstatt und E-Teil kosten kann sich sicher auch jeder Harz 4 Empfänger leisten.
Und ganz günstig sind wohl die M Modelle. Ja die bekommt man nachgeworfen. 
BMW ist sicher billiger im Unterhalt wie ein Ford Fiesta, Opel Astra.

Mit anderen Worten, wer sich einen BMW im Unterhalt leisten kann, dann aber rumjault wie schlecht es einem als Deutschem doch geht, ist für mich Unglaubwürdig, oder lebt ganz einfach, wenn das Geld wirklich nicht reicht über seine Verhältnisse.



Und was das Diffamieren angeht, nein das tue ich nicht, ich sage nur ganz frei meine Meinung und was ich von solcherlei Menschen und ihren Ansichten halte.
Aber mit dem Begriff Diffamieren sind die Rechten immer ganz schnell dabei, ohne aber wirklich mal die angeblichen Diffamierungen mal stichhaltig zu Wiederlegen.
Kann man hier im Forum immer wieder schön beobachten, nur auf Das eingehen was einem nutzt, alles andere unangenehme wird einfach übergangen. Genau wie bei der AFD selbst, wenn eine Weidel oder Gauland gefragt werden warum Sie sich nicht von einem Höcke distanzieren und darauf keine Antwort geben, sondern nur blöd Grinsen oder Showmäßig aus einer Sendung rennen.

Aber wie die Leute ticken kann man ja gerade an Wolfenstein 2 sehen, da heulen sie ja auch rum, die armen Rechten


----------



## ARCdefender (9. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Der humanitäre Aspekt ist Dir also egal, nicht?



Der humanitäre Aspekt ist egoistischen Menschen leider immer egal, leider sind Rechte immer Egoistisch, der Egoismus resultiert ja direkt aus deren politischem Denken.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie viele schaffen es hier ein, weil andere Länder sie durch lassen, weil wir sie im Stich gelassen haben?


Nicht viele, Österreich macht ja schon von sich aus dicht und andere auch. 





Grestorn schrieb:


> Der humanitäre Aspekt ist Dir also egal, nicht?
> 
> Du denkst, Genf verpflichtet uns, aber wir machen gerade so viel, wie wir unbedingt müssen und wehren uns mit Händen und Füßen dagegen, auch nur einen Strich zu viel zu machen.
> 
> Oder?


200k Menschen sind eine Menge, 4 mal meine Heimatstadt und das jährlich. 

Es geht hier um ein vernünftiges Maß.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Oktober 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Menschen sind eine Menge, 4 mal meine Heimatstadt und das jährlich.
> Es geht hier um ein vernünftiges Maß.


Nur ist die CSU hier eingeknickt und die Obergrenze ist praktisch keine. Gerade in Hinsicht auf dem Familiennachzug.


----------



## Jason1 (9. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nur ist die CSU hier eingeknickt und die Obergrenze ist praktisch keine. Gerade in Hinsicht auf dem Familiennachzug.


Natürlich ist sie eingeknickt, denn die Obergrenze von der Seehofer ständig schwafelt war so oder so nur eine Irreführung und weder mit dem Grundgesetz, geschweige denn mit EU Richtlinien in Einklang zu bringen...das war nur eins, dummes Gerede, mit dem Hintergrund AfD Wähler auf die Seite der CSU zu ziehen....Hat ja auch ganz "großartig" für die CSU geklappt wenn man sich ihr Wahlergebnis so ansieht. Das er nach wie vor an dem Blödsinn festhält (-gehalten hat) geschieht nur aus dem Grund um nicht das Gesicht vollends zu verlieren. Seehofer gehört sowas von weg von der politischen Bühne, der Typ ist nur noch ein einziger wandelnder Selbstzweck...

Hier auch noch ganz passendes zum Thema.:



> *Seehofer, die Obergrenze für Flüchtlinge und das Grundgesetz
> Unsinn bleibt Unsinn
> *
> *Populismus jenseits des Grundgesetzes*
> ...


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Seehofer gehört sowas von weg von der politischen Bühne, der Typ ist nur noch ein einziger wandelnder Selbstzweck...


Und wer übernimmt dann? Markus Söder? Also weg mit der Pest, aber her mit Cholera?
In der CSU gibt es auf Ministerebene keine kompetenten Menschen.


----------



## Jason1 (9. Oktober 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wer übernimmt dann? Markus Söder? Also weg mit der Pest, aber her mit Cholera?
> In der CSU gibt es auf Ministerebene keine kompetenten Menschen.


Die CSU ist in der Tat leider sehr "speziell" ....

Hier auch mal der einzig gangbare Weg um die ständig von Seehofer geforderte Obergrenze zu realisieren. 
Nur mal um zu verdeutlichen was der da eigentlich für einen Schwachsinn gefordert hat und zudem wusste der Typ natürlich genau das es niemals dazu kommen würde. Das war nur reiner Opportunimus.

*1. 
*EU abschaffen, bzw. austreten. (Denn ein Mitglied der EU kann keine Obergrenze einführen.)
*2*.
 Alle Grenzen komplett wiederaufbauen, inkl. Zäune, Mauern, Hundestreifen, etc.pp.....Halt so wie in den 60er Jahren. (Tut man das nicht könnte man ja niemanden an der Einreise hindern)
*3.* 
Alles abknallen was nicht sofort auf "Halt stehenbleibt!" reagiert.

Wenn man DAS alles macht könnte man eine Obegrenze einführen und diese auch umsetzen. Das sind übrigens alles Dinge die die AfD fordert, "nett", oder.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2017)

Dass Seehofer nicht brauchbar ist, weiß man doch schon seit mindestens 10 Jahren. Der, der in einer Christlich (!) Sozialen Union einfach mal Ehebruch begeht.

Oder das allerbeste Beispiel, die PKW-Maut.
Ihre Durchsetzung geht einzig und allein auf Seehofers Ego zurück. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Hauptsache der Elefant im Prozellanladen stößt seiner Besitzerin - Merkel - mal wieder ordentlich vor den Kopf.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist sie eingeknickt, denn die Obergrenze von der Seehofer ständig schwafelt war so oder so nur eine Irreführung und weder mit dem Grundgesetz, geschweige denn mit EU Richtlinien in Einklang zu bringen...das war nur eins, dummes Gerede, mit dem Hintergrund AfD Wähler auf die Seite der CSU zu ziehen....Hat ja auch ganz "großartig" für die CSU geklappt wenn man sich ihr Wahlergebnis so ansieht. Das er nach wie vor an dem Blödsinn festhält (-gehalten hat) geschieht nur aus dem Grund um nicht das Gesicht vollends zu verlieren. Seehofer gehört sowas von weg von der politischen Bühne, der Typ ist nur noch ein einziger wandelnder Selbstzweck...
> 
> Hier auch noch ganz passendes zum Thema.:


Naja, im Grundgesetz steht ja nur was von politisch verfolgten. Je nach Auslegung kann man also durchaus eine Obergrenze für Flüchtlinge mit subsidiären Schutz einführen.

Ich denke außerdem, dass die Verluste der CSU eher von dem ständigen Einknicken und weniger von den Forderungen selbst herkommen. 
Die Wählerschaft in Bayern (und auch Sachsen) ist eher konservativ und damit ist Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik dort auch unpopulär.


----------



## Jason1 (9. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Naja, im Grundgesetz steht ja nur was von politisch verfolgten. Je nach Auslegung kann man also durchaus eine Obergrenze für Flüchtlinge mit subsidiären Schutz einführen.


Dort ist u.a. von "Schutzbedürftigen" die Rede und zudem ist das ja nur die eine Seite der Medaille, denn die EU hat da auch noch mitzureden und deren Gesetzgebung lässt dies ebenfalls nicht zu.  Und selbst wenn das alles rechtlich möglich wäre (-was es nicht ist) so müsste man es auch umsetzen. Siehe oben, Grenzen, Mauern, Waffen, bla.....Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, aber Seehofer hat den Begriff "Flüchtlings Obergrenze" nur als Schlagwort benutzt, ohne das es auch nur irgendeinen realistischen Hintergrund gehabt hätte und abgekauft hat es ihm letztlich auch keiner.



> Ich denke außerdem, dass die Verluste der CSU eher von dem ständigen Einknicken und weniger von den Forderungen selbst herkommen.
> Die Wählerschaft in Bayern (und auch Sachsen) ist eher konservativ und damit ist Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik dort auch unpopulär.


Ich denke das die meisten Menschen Opportunisten noch viel weniger mögen als alles andere und Seehofer ist ein Opportunist in Reinkultur....und zwar einer der schlimmsten, der würde sogar seine eigene Großmutter verschachern. 

Zudem, wer ständig unrealistische Forderungen stellt, dem bleibt gar nichts anderes übrig als ständig einzuknicken. Schönes Beispiel von _"da wollte der Schwanz mit dem Hund wedeln"_ und davor in ein ähnliches Horn zu stoßen wie radikale Parteien, nur um sich bei deren Wählern beliebt zu machen, ist eine Kardinalsfehler vor der jeder Politologe warnt. Damit macht man sich weder beleibt bei den Stammwählern der gegnerischen Partei, aber gleichzeitig unbeliebt bei der eigenen gemäßigten Mitte....und Unglaubwürdig wirkt man so oder so. Aber Seehofer hat aus dieser Pleite offenbar rein gar nichts gelernt.


----------



## Lotto (9. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt haben sie also sich also auf ne Obergrenze von 200.000 festgelegt, die nicht bindend ist, d.h. nach oben und unten "korrigiert" werden kann. Was ist denn das für eine Art von Obergrenze? 
Die Zahl wurde laut interen Parteimitglieder aus dem Bauch raus entschieden.
Und um das noch zu toppen: die Prognose für dieses Jahr sind 400.000 Flüchltinge. 

Also nix Neues in Berlin.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Und davor in ein ähnliches Horn zu stoßen wie radikale Parteien nur um sich bei deren Wählern beleibt zu machen, ist eine Kardinalsfehler vor der jeder Politologe warnt. Damit macht man sich weder beleibt bei den Stammwählern der gegnerischen Partei, aber gleichzeitig unbeliebt bei der eigenen gemäßigten Mitte


Die Österreichische ÖVP beweist aber aktuell das Gegenteil.


----------



## Jason1 (9. Oktober 2017)

Wir reden hier von Deutschland, Österreich ist wieder ein anderes Schlachtfeld....


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Oktober 2017)

Gerade in Bayern könnte aber die österreichische Taktik aufgehen.


----------



## Jason1 (9. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Gerade in Bayern könnte aber die österreichische Taktik aufgehen.


Die Bundestagswahl 2017 hat Eindrucksvoll das Gegenteil bewiesen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Die Bundestagswahl 2017 hat Eindrucksvoll das Gegenteil bewiesen.


Das lag am Einknicken von Seehofer. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass eine Politik wie sie die CSU gefordert hat bundesweit den Erfolg der AfD geschmälert hätte.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Glaube ich nicht, denn im Zweifel wählt man immer das Original.


----------



## Jason1 (9. Oktober 2017)

So ist es.
Zudem gab es auch viele kritische Stimmen u.a. bei Straßenumfragen, die im Grunde deutlich gezeigt haben das Seehofers Opportunimus oft abgelehnt wird. War ja auch beileibe nicht das erste mal.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, denn im Zweifel wählt man immer das Original.


Im Grunde genommen ist die CSU sogar das Original. Sind ja Positionen die in der Vor-Merkel-Ära vertreten wurden.



Jason1 schrieb:


> Zudem gab es auch viele kritische Stimmen u.a. bei Straßenumfragen, die im Grunde deutlich gezeigt haben das Seehofers Opportunimus oft abgelehnt wird. War ja auch beileibe nicht das erste mal.


Genau deswegen vertrete ich diese Ansicht ja.


----------



## Jason1 (9. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass eine Politik wie sie die CSU gefordert hat bundesweit den Erfolg der AfD geschmälert hätte.


Das wäre wirklich der absolute Worst Case gewesen....
Sich selber bis zum zerbrechen verbiegen und die eigene Identität verraten, nur um rechtsgerichteten Parteien ein paar Wähler abzukauen? Da sollte sich eine Partei lieber gleich erschießen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Das wäre wirklich der absolute Worst Case gewesen....
> Sich selber bis zum zerbrechen verbiegen und die eigene Identität verraten, nur um rechtsgerichteten Parteien ein paar Wähler abzukauen? Da sollte sich eine Partei lieber gleich erschießen.


Ich glaube, dass sich die CSU dazu gar nicht hätte verbiegen müssen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen ist die CSU sogar das Original. Sind ja Positionen die in der Vor-Merkel-Ära vertreten wurden.



Dann kannst du auch noch weiter zurück gehen.
Früher haben die Unionsparteien den ehelichen Vollzug unterstützt -- egal wie.
Heute nennt man das Gewalt in der Ehe -- wobei Gewalt ja immer Gewalt ist, egal wo -- und ist strafbar.
Früher durften Frauen nur im Sanitätsdienst der Bundeswehr arbeiten. Heute gehen sie mit Waffe und Helm an die Front.
Die Zeiten ändern sich und Schlagwörter von früher interessieren heute niemanden mehr.
Wenn eine neue Partei das wieder aufgreift, ist das ihr Original.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass sich die CSU dazu gar nicht hätte verbiegen müssen.



Die CSu wird die Quittung nächstes Jahr bekommen, wenn in Bayern Wahlen sind.


----------



## Jason1 (9. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass sich die CSU dazu gar nicht hätte verbiegen müssen.


Du hast doch hier von anderen Parteien geredet, nicht von der CSU.:



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass eine Politik wie sie die CSU gefordert hat bundesweit den Erfolg der AfD geschmälert hätte.



--------



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Jason1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zudem gab es auch viele kritische Stimmen u.a. bei Straßenumfragen, die im Grunde deutlich gezeigt haben das Seehofers Opportunimus oft abgelehnt wird. War ja auch beileibe nicht das erste mal.
> ...


Wie ist das jetzt bitte zu verstehen? Ich kann den Sinn in der Aussage nicht erkennen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die CSu wird die Quittung nächstes Jahr bekommen, wenn in Bayern Wahlen sind.


Aber auch nur dafür, weil sie eben nix gegen Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik unternommen hat. Obwohl sie es stets groß angekündigt haben.



Jason1 schrieb:


> Du hast doch hier von anderen Parteien geredet, nicht von der CSU.:


Ich meinte damit die beiden Unionsparteien. Sie hätten die Politik umsetzen können.




> Wie ist das jetzt bitte zu verstehen? Ich kann den Sinn in der Aussage nicht erkennen.


Meinte damit meine Ansicht, dass das Problem bei der CSU der Opportunismus ist und nicht ihre Position.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Aber auch nur dafür, weil sie eben nix gegen Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik unternommen hat. Obwohl sie es stets groß angekündigt haben.



Was soll denn die CSU machen? Aus dem Verbund mit der CDU austreten?
Sämtliche Drohungen von Seehofer sind doch nur ein kleiner Witz und nicht erst zu nehmen und jeder weiß das.


----------



## Jason1 (9. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Aber auch nur dafür, weil sie eben nix gegen Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik unternommen hat. Obwohl sie es stets groß angekündigt haben.


Wenn der Schwanz versucht mit dem Hund zu wedeln kommt halt genau das dabei raus. Er konnte nie was gegen die Politik von Merkel unternehmen, weil er gar nicht die Macht dazu hatte.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit die beiden Unionsparteien. Sie hätten die Politik umsetzen können.


Das wäre halt wie gesagt das schlimmste gewesen was sie hätten tun können. Hatte ich auch hier schon gesagt.:


Jason1 schrieb:


> Das wäre wirklich der absolute Worst Case gewesen....
> Sich selber bis zum zerbrechen verbiegen und die eigene Identität verraten, nur um rechtsgerichteten Parteien ein paar Wähler abzukauen? Da sollte sich eine Partei lieber gleich erschießen.




---


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Meinte damit meine Ansicht, dass das Problem bei der CSU der Opportunismus ist und nicht ihre Position.


Jetzt wird es richtig verwirrend....
ICH hatte doch gesagt das die Wahlniederlage der CSU zu einem großen Teil auf ihren Opportunismus zurückzuführen ist, DU hingegen warst der Meinung das es ihr Einknicken gewesen wäre.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll denn die CSU machen? Aus dem Verbund mit der CDU austreten?


Zum Beispiel. Da wären sogar eventuell einige Landesverbände der CDU mitgezogen




Jason1 schrieb:


> Wenn der Schwanz versucht mit dem Hund zu wedeln kommt halt genau das dabei raus. Er konnte nie was gegen die Politik von Merkel unternehmen, weil er gar nicht die Macht dazu hatte.


Die CSU hat meist 6-8% am Wahlergebnis der Union. Wenn die CSU wegfällt, fallen auch Mehrheiten weg.



> Das wäre halt wie gesagt das schlimmste gewesen was sie hätten tun können. Hatte ich auch hier schon gesagt.:


Da wäre es aber kein Verbiegen gewesen, eher ein Zurückkehren zu der ursprünglichen Politik vor 2015.





> Jetzt wird es richtig verwirrend....
> ICH hatte doch gesagt das die Wahlniederlage der CSU zu einem großen Teil auf ihren Opportunismus zurückzuführen ist, DU hingegen warst der Meinung das es ihr Einknicken gewesen wäre.


Ich würde das Einknicken als Opportunismus bezeichnen, welcher nur dazu dient stets in Berlin mitzuregieren und das eigene Gesicht zu wahren.


----------



## Jason1 (9. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die CSU hat meist 6-8% am Wahlergebnis der Union. Wenn die CSU wegfällt, fallen auch Mehrheiten weg.


Und was hat das bitte damit zu tun das Seehofer Themen wie die Flüchtlingspolitik mal eben selber umgestalten wollte, obwohl er dazu nicht mal annähernd die Möglichkeit hatte?  



> Da wäre es aber kein Verbiegen gewesen, eher ein Zurückkehren zu der ursprünglichen Politik vor 2015.


Das ergibt schon wieder keinen Sinn in dem Zusammenhang.
Die CDU hatte noch nie ein Wahlprogramm das dem der AfD entsprochen hat und selbst die CSU hat nur Teile davon recycelt um sich bei der rechten Basis beliebt zu machen (-was bekanntlich gründlich in die Hose gegangen ist).



> Ich würde das Einknicken als Opportunismus bezeichnen, welcher nur dazu dient stets in Berlin mitzuregieren und das eigene Gesicht zu wahren.


"Opportunismus" ist ein Begriff mit einer festen Definition und ich habe schon ganz zu Beginn gesagt das die CSU vor allem aufgrund Ihres Opportunismus eine Wahlniederlage erlitten hat.

Dann stimmst du mir jetzt ja zu.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Und was hat das bitte damit zu tun das Seehofer Themen wie die Flüchtlingspolitik mal eben selber umgestalten wollte, obwohl er dazu nicht mal annähernd die Möglichkeit hatte?


Er hätte mit dem Koalitionsbruch, die CDU bzw. Merkel dazu angeregt ihre Politik zu ändern.



> und selbst die CSU hat nur Teile davon recycelt um sich bei der rechten Basis beliebt zu machen (-was bekanntlich gründlich in die Hose gegangen ist).


Sorry, aber das ist falsch und das ist auch der Grund warum die AfD erst so stark werden konnte.
Mit einem weiter so funktioniert es nicht. Man muss das Wahlprogramm nicht übernehmen, aber um einen Rechtsruck kommt die CDU nicht rum.



> "Opportunismus" ist ein Begriff mit einer festen Definition und ich habe schon ganz zu Beginn gesagt das die CSU vor allem aufgrund Ihres Opportunismus eine Wahlniederlage erlitten hat.
> 
> Dann stimmst du mir jetzt ja zu.



"die Haltung, nur das zu tun, was dem eigenen Vorteil nützt und dabei auch die eigene Meinung zu verleugnen." 
Ja, das Einknicken von Seehofer ist nichts anderes als Opportunismus um trotzdem an der Macht zu bleiben.


----------



## Jason1 (9. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist falsch und das ist auch der Grund warum die AfD erst so stark werden konnte.
> Mit einem weiter so funktioniert es nicht. Man muss das Wahlprogramm nicht übernehmen, aber um einen Rechtsruck kommt die CDU nicht rum.


Nochmal....die CSU hat GENAU das getan. 
Ein Rechtsruck mit einer ähnlichen Rhetorik wie die AfD und was ist passiert? Bauchklatscher, aber volle Möhre mit Anlauf. Diese Art von Opportunismus funktioniert wie gesagt in Deutschland einfach nicht und das ist auch gut so.

Man bekämpft hier einfach kein Übel indem man selber zum Übel wird...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Nochmal....die CSU hat GENAU das getan.


Deshalb ging es auch die ganze Zeit weiter mit "Weiter so"...



> Ein Rechtsruck mit einer ähnlichen Rhetorik wie die AfD und was ist passiert? Bauchklatscher, aber volle Möhre mit Anlauf. Diese Art von Opportunismus funktioniert wie gesagt in Deutschland einfach nicht und das ist auch gut so.
> 
> Man bekämpft hier einfach kein Übel indem man selber zum Übel wird...


Das war kein Opportunismus und die Rhetorik war eine gänzlich andere als bei der AfD.
Im Gegenteil, es war einfach das was die CSU schon immer in Bayern gemacht hat und Merkels Kurs ist der Opportunismus in Richtung der SPD-Wähler. 
Das hat die konservativen Wähler in Bayern und Sachsen verärgert.


----------



## Jason1 (9. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Deshalb ging es auch die ganze Zeit weiter mit "Weiter so"...


Das ergibt wieder keinen Sinn,...was hat diese Satz bitte mit meinem zitierten Absatz zu tun? 



> Das war kein Opportunismus und die Rhetorik war eine gänzlich andere als bei der AfD.
> Im Gegenteil, es war einfach das was die CSU eigentlich ausmacht und Merkels Kurs ist der Opportunismus in Richtung der SPD-Wähler.
> Das hat die konservativen Wähler in Bayern und Sachsen verärgert.


Also irgendwie...auch das steht in absolut keinem Zusammenhang mit dem was du von mir zitierst. 

Mein Punkt um das abzuschließen.:
Du sagst das die CDU einen Rechtsruck vollführen solle um so das weitere erstarken der AfD zu verhindern. 
Ich sage das dies genau der falsche Weg ist und im Gegenteil der AfD sogar in die Karten spielt und zudem verrät man so die eigene Identität. Es gibt einfach bessere Wege als das.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Mein Punkt um das abzuschließen.:
> Du sagst das die CDU einen Rechtsruck vollführen solle um so das weitere erstarken der AfD zu verhindern.
> Ich sage das dies genau der falsche Weg ist und im Gegenteil der AfD sogar in die Karten spielt und zudem verrät man so die eigene Identität. Es gibt einfach bessere Wege als das.


Ja, wir haben nun mal unterschiedliche Ideen zu Wegen wie man die AfD verhindert.
Ich finde, dass ein bisschen mehr konservative Politik der CDU nicht schaden wird.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Er hätte mit dem Koalitionsbruch, die CDU bzw. Merkel dazu angeregt ihre Politik zu ändern.



Damit würde sich die CSU nur ins eigene Bein schießen.
Die CSU als eigenständige Partei? Auch außerhalb Bayers? Wer soll die wählen?



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass ein bisschen mehr konservative Politik der CDU nicht schaden wird.



Welche konservative Politik?
Familie? Das macht der Seehofer schon. Eine Familie hier und eine Familie woanders -- also genau nach christlichem Vorbild.
Die Bundeswehr wieder mit Wehrdienstleistenden füllen?
Die Bundeswehr von heute hat andere Ansprüche als noch zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges.
Irgendwann muss man mal aufhören als verkrusteten, uralten Strukturen festzuhalten.
Merkel hat das begriffen, denn die will nicht so enden wie Kohl.
Seehofer begreift es nicht. Er wird von seiner eigenen Unfähigkeit bald eingeholt und dann innerparteilich abgesägt.
Sobald er in Bayern ein mieses Wahlergebnis einfährt, wird er zur Schlachtbank geführt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welche konservative Politik?
> Familie? Das macht der Seehofer schon. Eine Familie hier und eine Familie woanders -- also genau nach christlichem Vorbild.
> Die Bundeswehr wieder mit Wehrdienstleistenden füllen?
> Die Bundeswehr von heute hat andere Ansprüche als noch zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges.


Vielleicht nicht ständig seine eigenen Prinzipien über Bord werfen damit man mit linken Parteien wie den Grünen koalieren kann ?


> Merkel hat das begriffen, denn die will nicht so enden wie Kohl.


Ich merke nicht, dass Merkel es begriffen hat. Im Gegenteil, sie sieht keine Fehler bei sich.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht ständig seine eigenen Prinzipien über Bord werfen damit man mit linken Parteien wie den Grünen koalieren kann ?



Na ja, um koalieren zu können, muss man Kompromisse eingehen.
Das wird die CSU jetzt mit Jamaica machen müssen und das müssen sie ihren Wählen in Bayern verkaufen und das wird dem Seehofer sehr schwer fallen.
Und daran wird er am Ende scheitern und in Rente gehen -- meine Vermutung.
Zumindest dann, wenn die Eidgenossen Eier haben und ihn nach einer Wahlschlappe auch mal rauswerfen.
Aber was willst du sonst machen? Die gemeinsame Fraktion im Bundestag auflösen?
Neuwahlen anstreben? Dann CSU alleine?
Dann würden sie vermutlich an der 5% Hürde scheitern.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich merke nicht, dass Merkel es begriffen hat. Im Gegenteil, sie sieht keine Fehler bei sich.



Merkel ist nicht blöd, sie weiß genau, was sie wie machen muss.
Daher macht sie auch nie konkrete Aussagen, denn sonst könnte man sie daran messen.
Sie hat verstanden, wie Politik auf dem Level funktioniert.
Ich persönlich mag sie nicht, aber ich respektiere, wie sie sich da durchboxt. Wie sie die Kritiker in der eigenen Partei entsorgt hat und wie sie international auftritt, denn das scheint ihr wichtiger zu sein als innenpolitisch etwas bewegen zu wollen.
Dass wir seit 2005 Stillstand haben, ist klar. Und dass sie 2015 übertrieben reagiert hat ist auch klar, das Dilemma ist aber, dass sie schon viel früher mehr hätte machen können.
Doch damals hat sie alles ignoriert und die vollen Flüchtling Camps nicht sehen wollen.
Schon 2012 hätte man Italien, Griechenland und Co. helfen müssen. Dann wäre es gar nicht erst so weit gekommen und die Afd wäre mit Lucke versunken.
Aber so ist das eben, wenn man konservativ ist -- bloß nichts verändern, lieber erst mal alles auf die Füße fallen lassen.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Oktober 2017)

Studie: Jungen Leuten droht 800-Euro-Rentenlucke | MDR.DE

Vorsorgeatlas: Die Rente der heute Jungen wird nicht reichen

Altersvorsorge: Warum Menschen im Suden bei der Rente schlechter fahren - WELT


Schöne Sache.... wir sollen uns privat  vorsorgen..da klingelt schön die Kassen bei den Versicherungen;


----------



## Rolk (10. Oktober 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Schöne Sache.... wir sollen uns privat  vorsorgen..da klingelt schön die Kassen bei den Versicherungen;



Eine elegande Lösung und es werden Gelder frei für andere Dinge. Wir habens ja.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Oktober 2017)

Ja, das mit der Privatvorsorge hat Schröder so schön eingefädelt.

Dass schon meine Generation (Jahrgang Anfang 90) wahrscheinlich kaum Rente bekommt, war schon vor 10 Jahren absehbar. Und wenn auf das Thema angesprochen, dann heißt es immer "Ja, aber die Riester sei doch so toll..."
D.h. wenn es nach Merkel un dem Staat geht, muss ich also nochmals einen Haufen irgendwo einzahlen. Warum trete ich dafür nicht gleich den ganzen Rest meines Nettolohns dafür ab, sodass ich dann erst mit 65+ noch entspannt 10 Jahre leben kann?

Merkt man, wie realitätsfremd das ganze ist. Aber uns geht's ja besser als die Menschen direkt nach dem Krieg, also dürfen wir uns eigentlich ja nicht beschweren (Zitat Illse Aigner).

Wird endlich mal allerhöchste Eisenbahn, dass das Rentensystem gehörig überarbeitet wird, das existiert nämlich in dieser Form schon seit Adenauer.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (10. Oktober 2017)

Schon alleine aus diesem Punkt finde ich es unverständlich, wie man Parteien wählen kann, die einem ganz real das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Erkläre es mir jemand bitte.


----------



## Rolk (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich kenne keine Partei die mein Geld nicht nehmen würde, sobald sie in der Regierung sitzt.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Also ist Gauland, A.K. die Parteispitze der AFD nicht rechts?
> Frag mich was ich dann so im TV gesehen habe, wo Er zu einigen Ausländern und nach der Wahl seine verbalen Ergüsse abgelassen hat.
> Aber ist ja nur ein Idiot, zwar der Anführer dieser Idioten, aber egal.
> 
> ...


Aha... Wer hatte noch gleich behauptet, die afd würde andere nicht differenzieren? Warst du es nicht der behauptet hat dass rechte aus Einzelfällen gleich auf "Alle" anderen schließen?
Na und was machst du gerade? Dein post fängt schon mit Beleidigungen und Ausgrenzung ganzer Gruppen an. Du bist keinen Deut besser. Selbst der von dir erwähnte Gauland legt ein besseres Benehmen an den Tag.
Ich bin auch kein Fan der afd, aber sie deshalb als weniger wertige Menschen zu behandeln gleicht Rassenhass 1:1. Alles was einem selbst nicht passt gleich herab zu setzten ist unterste Schublade. Ich persönlich mag die FDP nicht, aber hast du mich mal so schreiben sehen wie du es tust? 





ARCdefender schrieb:


> Der humanitäre Aspekt ist egoistischen Menschen leider immer egal, leider sind Rechte immer Egoistisch, der Egoismus resultiert ja direkt aus deren politischem Denken.


Rechte und linke. Eigentlich eh fast alle Politiker und alle extremen, ganz egal welcher Fraktion sie angehören.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (10. Oktober 2017)

"Mit anderen Worten, wer sich einen BMW im Unterhalt leisten kann, dann aber rumjault wie schlecht es einem als Deutschem doch geht, ist für mich Unglaubwürdig"

Schonmal eine Sekunde dran gedacht, dass ich nicht so egoistisch bin und nicht nur an mich denke, sondern auch an die anderen bzw. sehe wie es Bekannten oder so um mich herum geht?

Mir geht es halt ganz gut gut weil ich was gescheites gelernt und habe und das Glück habe in einer Wirtschaftsstarken Region zu wohnen, aber das Glück haben nicht alle Deutsche.

Und trotz dass es mir gut geht darf ich ja wohl generelle mMn Missstände und Steuergeldverschwendung kritisieren, oder etwa nicht? Alles andere wäre eine saublöde Logik, typisch links irgendwie.

Und mal so am Rande noch: Ein BMW oder Mercedes mit eher kleinerem Motor ist (gebraucht) kein teures Auto. Auf die Dauer spart man da mMn sogar oft noch Geld, da die Motoren lange halten. So ein 2L Benziner Saugmotor z.B. wie im 320i. Bei meinen Bekannten bekomme ich es oft mit, die fahren irgendwelche Kleinwägen á la Golf und Polo und ständig verreckt irgendwas wie Turbolader, AGR-Ventil zugesifft, Hochdruckpumpen oder Injektoren kaputt oder ein teurer Zahnriemenwechsel steht an. Gibts bei meinem Auto alles garnicht und Versicherung ist auch fast gleich, da die Kleinwagen wegen den Fahranfängern relativ hoch eingestuft sind. Und auch die generelle Qualität und Rostschutz sind einfach besser. Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal


----------



## ARCdefender (10. Oktober 2017)

@Cleriker du solltest Dir bitte auch die Mühe machen alle eine Beiträge davor zu lesen,dann würdest Du meinen letzten Beitrag auch in einem völlig anderem Kontext sehen.
Dann hättest Du dir auch rechts oder Linz Extreme sparen können, weil Du dann gewusst hättest wie ich zu Extremen im Allgemeinen stehe.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (10. Oktober 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine Partei die mein Geld nicht nehmen würde, sobald sie in der Regierung sitzt.



Also von über 30 Parteien kann ich mir da gar kein Urteil erlauben, ob sie das tun. Und ein paar weitere haben zumindest das Gegenteil beteuert und noch nie die Gelegenheit gehabt, mich zu bescheißen.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> @Cleriker du solltest Dir bitte auch die Mühe machen alle eine Beiträge davor zu lesen,dann würdest Du meinen letzten Beitrag auch in einem völlig anderem Kontext sehen.
> Dann hättest Du dir auch rechts oder Linz Extreme sparen können, weil Du dann gewusst hättest wie ich zu Extremen im Allgemeinen stehe.


Hab ich gemacht. Trotzdem hast du nur rechte in diesem post angeprangert. Ich habe nicht deine Einstellung kritisieren, sondern nur den Wortlaut ergänzen wollen. Jetzt lese ich die zwei Seiten danach. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Also von über 30 Parteien kann ich mir da gar kein Urteil erlauben, ob sie das tun. Und ein paar weitere haben zumindest das Gegenteil beteuert und noch nie die Gelegenheit gehabt, mich zu bescheißen.



Es ist Sinn und Zweck des Staates, dein Geld zu nehmen und sinnvoll zum Erhalt der Gemeinschaft einzusetzen. In letzterem Punkt gibt es große Unterschiede zwischen den Parteien, in letzterem nur sehr bedingt. (es sei denn, du gehörst zu den oberen 20%. Da gibt es durchaus geteilte Meinung, wieviel die beitragen sollen)


----------



## ARCdefender (10. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Schonmal eine Sekunde dran gedacht, dass ich nicht so egoistisch bin und nicht nur an mich denke, sondern auch an die anderen bzw. sehe wie es Bekannten oder so um mich herum geht?
> 
> Mir geht es halt ganz gut gut weil ich was gescheites gelernt und habe und das Glück habe in einer Wirtschaftsstarken Region zu wohnen, aber das Glück haben nicht alle Deutsche.



Mir kommen die Tränen.

So, nun mal was zu meiner Person, ich bin Mitte 40, komme Ursprünglich aus der KFZ Branche, hatte 2011 einen Herzinfarkt, woraufhin ich meinen Job nicht mehr ausüben konnte.
Dazu haben wir zwei Kinder, beide mit Handicap, Autismus, Asperger Autismus, aus diesem Grund und weil ich auf Grund meiner Erkrankung keinen Job mehr gefunden habe, betreue ich unsere Beiden Kinder. Mit anderen Worten ich bin Hausmann, also das was früher die Frau war.
Meine Frau arbeitet in der Pflege, zwar eine führende Position, aber ein Vermögen ist das nicht, was dir jeder aus der Pflege bestätigen wird.
Und nun? soll ich jetzt auch los rennen AFD wählen, weil es mir schlecht geht, weil ich mich von der Rentenversicherung im stichgelassen fühle, kein Anrecht auf H4 habe weil meine Frau zu viel verdient, ich aber aus Kostengründen auch keine Umschulung bezahlt bekomme.
Dazu kommt das wir noch sehr viele Therapien für unsere Kinder selber tragen müssen.
Und ich kann auch nicht sagen das es uns schlecht geht, darum jammere ich hier auch nicht rum.
Wir haben eine coole Wohnung, haben gutes Essen im Haus, ja fahren sogar einen Audi A6 Avant.
Die Kinder haben alles was sie brauchen, es wird nichts auf Pump gekauft und es reicht sogar um mein Hobby Videospiele und PC zu betreiben und mit den Kindern in Parks usw. zu gehen an den Wochenenden.
Mit anderen Worten, es geht uns Gut!

*Nach deiner Ansicht hätte ich ja nun allen Grund sowas wie die AFD zu wählen, aber ich mache es nicht weil ich 1+1 zusammenrechnen kann.*
Aber wählt halt diese Schwätzer von der AFD, sollten die an Macht gewinne, was ich nicht hoffen will, werdet ihr schon sehen was ihr dann bekommt. 
Nur mal ein Tip, ein Blick nach Polen, Ungarn aktuell zeigt was solche Parteien anstellen wenn sie an der Macht sind.

Die meisten die Jammern merken garnicht wie gut es Ihnen in diesem Land geht, wir haben Freunde in Scotland, schick deine Bekannten mal dort hin, Die wünschen sich innerhalb 24 Stunden wieder in Deutschland zu leben.
Weisst Du was das Problem ist bei Vielen, Sie wollen immer Mehr, leben auf Pump bei der Bank, machen hier Schulden, da Schulden, leben voll über Ihre Verhältnisse und Jammern auf Teufel komm raus das sie ja kaum Geld haben.
Und das kotzt mich einfach an.

Noch etwas OT:

Und zu deinen 2,0 Motor, ja ja die Steuerkette, aber dafür die Ölduschen, Ventilschaftdichtungen etz. ,etz. Die Kisten Bluten nicht weniger wie VW, Opel usw. aber die Werkstatt und E-Teile kosten Einiges mehr, wenn man es nicht selber machen kann.
Aber mit dem Auto ist nun auch egal, es ist nur eines von vielen Dingen die ich meine  und die nach diesem Beitrag hier wohl genug erklärt worden sind, warum sowas für mich ein rotes Tuch ist!


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist Sinn und Zweck des Staates, dein Geld zu nehmen und sinnvoll zum Erhalt der Gemeinschaft einzusetzen. In letzterem Punkt gibt es große Unterschiede zwischen den Parteien, in letzterem nur sehr bedingt. (es sei denn, du gehörst zu den oberen 20%. Da gibt es durchaus geteilte Meinung, wieviel die beitragen sollen)



Die oberen 20% freuen sich über die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> So, nun mal was zu meiner Person, ich bin Mitte 40, komme Ursprünglich aus der KFZ Branche, hatte 2011 einen Herzinfarkt, woraufhin ich meinen Job nicht mehr ausüben konnte.
> Dazu haben wir zwei Kinder, beide mit Handicap, Autismus, Asperger Autismus, aus diesem Grund und weil ich auf Grund meiner Erkrankung keinen Job mehr gefunden habe, betreue ich unsere Beiden Kinder. Mit anderen Worten ich bin Hausmann, also das was früher die Frau war.



Tut mir Leid, was dir passiert ist. 
Aber großen Respekt, was du und deine Frau leisten.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (10. Oktober 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist Sinn und Zweck des Staates, dein Geld zu nehmen und sinnvoll zum Erhalt der Gemeinschaft einzusetzen. In letzterem Punkt gibt es große Unterschiede zwischen den Parteien, in letzterem nur sehr bedingt. (es sei denn, du gehörst zu den oberen 20%. Da gibt es durchaus geteilte Meinung, wieviel die beitragen sollen)



Keine Frage, eine Teil davon trage ich insofern gerne bei. Dennoch gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen "dazu beitragen" und "ausgenommen werden". Ich werf mal als Stichwort "Rente" in die Runde....


----------



## ARCdefender (10. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, was dir passiert ist.
> Aber großen Respekt, was du und deine Frau leisten.



Ach wo, muss Niemanden leid tun, Es ist wie es Ist und Es kommt wie es Kommt. Das Wichtigste ist, das man daraus etwas Gutes macht 
Für den Respekt bedanke ich mich, das Geld ist nicht schlimm, aber mit solchen Kindern ist schon eine Hausnummer, aber auch da, Es ist wie es Ist und ich liebe Sie


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Oktober 2017)

Wen unsere Generation so wenig Rente bekommen wird...und wen ich die heutige Pflegeheim kosten sehe.

Da kommt schlechte zeiten auf uns zu,

da braucht ja jeder sozialhilfe um sein Pflegeheimplatz zubezahlen


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (10. Oktober 2017)

Braucht doch heute schon jeder. In dem Sektor versickert einfach ne Menge Geld.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ach wo, muss Niemanden leid tun, Es ist wie es Ist und Es kommt wie es Kommt. Das Wichtigste ist, das man daraus etwas Gutes macht
> Für den Respekt bedanke ich mich, das Geld ist nicht schlimm, aber mit solchen Kindern ist schon eine Hausnummer, aber auch da, Es ist wie es Ist und ich liebe Sie


Das Geld ist recht gut, würde ich mal sagen. Nach dem was du schreibst, schon eine ganze Ecke mehr als der durchschnittliche Malocher.
Persönlich finde ich es auch cool, dass du so entspannt wirkst. Ich wäre mit dieser speziellen Vaterrolle überfordert.  
Ich bin dafür schlicht zu sachlich. Gott sei dank gibt es meine Frau, die das bei uns ausgleicht.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wen unsere Generation so wenig Rente bekommen wird...und wen ich die heutige Pflegeheim kosten sehe.
> 
> Da kommt schlechte zeiten auf uns zu,
> 
> da braucht ja jeder sozialhilfe um sein Pflegeheimplatz zubezahlen


Hauptsächlich auf die die nicht bereit sind abzutreten wenn der Körper meint es sei dafür an der Zeit. Hollandurlaub soll gut sein...
Ich sehe das ansonsten ähnlich wie du. Es wird wohl auf noch höhere Sozialabgaben hinauslaufen um die vielen Pflegekosten der Bevölkerung zu decken.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## ARCdefender (10. Oktober 2017)

Das hier einiges getan werden muss in der Politik darüber braucht man sicher nicht Diskutieren, aber da auf rechte Parteien zu setzen ist mit Sicherheit der falsche Weg.
Weil die meisten Probleme, wie Rente, Pflege und so weiter, waren schon vor den Flüchtlingen da. Leider blenden das viele Menschen aus und fallen dann auf das Geschwätz der AFD herein, die sich eben diese Flüchtlinge als Werkzeug herannehmen um damit ihre Ideologie zu verbreiten und weil sie wissen das es vielen Menschen nicht mehr gut geht in Deutschland. Waschechte Rattenfänger!

Ja es sind sicherlich viele AFD Wähler nicht Rechts und Ja ich kann die Sorgen und Ängste dieser Menschen auch verstehen, aber ein Blick in die Geschichtsbücher, oder andere EU Länder wo eben solche Parteien an die Macht gekommen sind, sollten doch klar aufzeigen das dieser Ansatz nicht die Lösung für diese Art von Problemen sein kann.

Wenn ich hier etwas Harsch geworden bin, in Richtung der AFD Wähler entschuldige ich mich nun dafür, aber es macht mich einfach traurig und wütend zu sehen wie die Menschen nicht aus der Vergangenheit gelernt haben.
Abschottung auf nationaler Ebene hat fast immer nur Leid und Elend gebracht.
Denkt bitte darüber nach bevor ihr eure Stimme einer solchen Partei wie der AFD gebt, ob ihr solche Zustande wie in Polen, Ungarn wirklich in unserem Land wollt.
Oder ganz schlimm, diesen Rechtspopulist in den USA, der uns gerade an den Rand eines dritten Weltkrieg treibt

Und Ja geht raus auf die Strassen, macht euren Unmut über die schlechten Renten, den Mangel in der Pflege, ungerechte Steuerverteilung und was weiss ich noch Luft!
Aber tut das nicht auf dem Rücken von Menschen die vor einem Krieg, einer barbarischen Regierung usw nach uns geflohen sind, die haben diese Probleme nicht verursacht.
Und diese Probleme betreffen sowohl CDU/CSU, SPD, GRÜNE, sowie AFD Wähler, darum lasst die Parteien mal im Hintergrund und geht raus und kämpft gemeinsam gegen diese Sachen!
Ohne Gewalt, ohne Hass und ja es kann lange dauern bis man dann etwas erreicht, aber wenn man Durch und Zusammen hält, wird es irgendwann so Groß und Schwer das die Damen und Herren im Bundestag einfach darauf eingehen müssen.
Geduld und ein klares Ziel vor Augen, aber keine Scheuklappen, die anderen Menschen aus anderen Ländern die Schuld dafür geben, das ist der Weg!
Und nicht nur schreien, sondern Mitgestaltung, Vorschläge machen, mit Gewerkschaften, Initiativen arbeiten, die man der Politik vorlegen kann, ich bin sicher das sich da was finden lässt, wenn nur genug Menschen daran glauben und Arbeiten.
Wo sind denn die ganzen Großdemonstrationen geblieben, die ich als Kind der 70,80 miterlebt habe?
Steht auf und vertraut nicht auf irgendwelche Rechten oder Linken Spinner die Euch erzählen sie hätten die Lösung für alles, die Lösung seid IHR!

Ich weiss das alles hört ich Utopisch an, aber der Flug zum Mond hörte sich 1930 auch Utopisch an und es wurde Wahr weil genug Menschen daran geglaubt und daran gearbeitet haben.

Wir alle müssen umdenken, sonst wird keiner mehr von uns  ein wirklich schönes Leben in der Zukunft führen und der Weg über Rechts, wird Dies nur beschleunigen.
Und da ich eben zwei Kinder habe, die auf Hilfe angewiesen sind, weiss ich ganz genau das was getan werden muß für die Zukunft, aber bitte ohne Extreme!

Und ich weiss, Text ist lang, hat sicher haufenweise Rechtschreibfehler, aber sch***** drauf.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Oktober 2017)

Der Anfang kommt an.  
Der Rest wirkt auf mich so abgedroschen (nicht bös gemeint, nur weiß ich keine bessere Umschreibung) wie Texte zur sexuellen Aufklärung. Alles schon hunderttausend mal gehört, leider bereits beim zweiten Mal verstanden und dann noch noch genervt davon. Das umschreibt meine Wahrnehmung denke ich ganz gut.
Ein wenig hatte mich dieser letzte post sogar auf die Palme gebracht. Es liest sich für mich persönlich nämlich so als würdest du denken, du wärst der einzige Mensch mit Verstand. Ausnahmslos alle Menschen mit denen ich bisher darüber gesprochen habe, wählten die afd nicht weil sie ihnen irgendetwas geglaubt haben (du schreibst "fallt nicht darauf rein" und Rattenfänger"), sondern nur um die anderen Parteien etwas zu dirigieren/begrenzen. 
Du meinst das wahrscheinlich nicht so wie es auf mich wirkt, deshalb dieser post hier, damit du eine andere Wahrnehmung deiner eigenen Worte bekommst und eventuell das was wie Gegenwind von mir klingt, besser einschätzen kannst.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jason1 (10. Oktober 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Es liest sich für mich persönlich nämlich so als würdest du denken, du wärst der einzige Mensch mit Verstand. *Ausnahmslos alle Menschen mit denen ich bisher darüber gesprochen habe, wählten die afd nicht weil sie ihnen irgendetwas geglaubt haben (du schreibst "fallt nicht darauf rein" und Rattenfänger"), sondern nur um die anderen Parteien etwas zu dirigieren/begrenzen.*


Das ist ein Stück weit auch immer vom Umfeld abhängig. Die gutbürgerliche Mitte wird vermutlich eher die AfD gewählt haben um die etablierten Parteien abzustrafen, sozial und von der Bildung her eher schwächere Schichten, weil sie der AfD wirklich ihre einfachen Lösungen zu komplexen Problemen abgekauft haben. Aus diesen sozial eher schwachen Schicht kommen dann leider auch oft die echten NeoNazis, die nicht mehr die NPD & Co. gewählt haben, sondern AfD, weil sich ihre traditionellen Parteien ja in die Bedeutungslosigkeit gehurt haben.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, man kann im Grunde keine Pauschal Aussagen zu den AfD Wählern machen, wenn die einzige Grundlage nur das eigene Umfeld ist.


----------



## ARCdefender (10. Oktober 2017)

Nein ich bin nicht der einzige Mensch mit Verstand, aber ich bin ein Kopfmensch und ich frage mich wirklich immer warum sich so wenig tut?
Vor allem bei der Jungend, die sind ja nicht Dumm oder haben keinen Verstand, vielleicht sind sie einfach zu faul, müde oder denken es bringt doch so nichts, was ich Vielen auch nicht verübeln kann.
Und ja ich weiss das viele diese Partei aus diesen Gründen gewählt haben, aber das ist einfach gefährlich, wie ich finde.
Bei Trump haben auch alle gelacht und gesagt, der kommt nicht dran, aber so zeigen wir mal das wir keinen Bock mehr haben und was haben wir nun?

Die Menschen sind nicht Dumm oder haben einen schlechten Verstand, das einzige was man ihnen vorwerfen kann, das Sie sich über die eventuellen Konsequenzen nicht genügend Gedanken gemacht haben.
Mir fällt einfach nur auf das die Menschen heute alles viel gelassener sehen als noch in den 70 und 80ern, die gute Frage ist warum das so ist?
Vielleicht weil wie mittlerweile zuviel um uns herum haben, Facebook, Internet immer und Überall, die Handys, ich weiss es auch nicht.
Und dann fällt es einer Partei vielleicht leichter sie mit solch markigen Sprüchen aus eben dieser Situation aufhorchen zu lassen.

Also wie gesagt, ich wollte mit diesem Beitrag niemanden unterstellen das er keinen Verstand hat, aber hört mal auf eure Herzen und entwickelt vor allem mal wieder Nächstenliebe.
Ich sehe jeden Tag an meinen Kindern und wie Sie behandelt werden und was wir uns anhören müssen wo die Nächstenliebe geblieben ist.
Oder der Glaube an die gute Sache, als letzten Freitag der Friedensnobelpreis an Ican ging. Ich war erschrocken wie oft ich in den Nachrichtenportalen in den Kommentaren lesen musste" solche Spinner haben diesen Preis nicht verdient"
Schwachsinn, besser Snowden" usw.
Ich kann solche Sachen einfach nicht verstehen, vielleicht weil ich auch Asperger bin? 
Ich weiss es nicht.

Also sorry wenn das hier falsch rübergekommen ist.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (10. Oktober 2017)

Das Problem wird wohl einfach sein, dass viele zu bequem geworden sind. Es ist einfacher, etwas zu schlucken, als etwas dagegen zu unternehmen. Und solange es einem selbst gut geht (und das tut es selbst Hartzern, denen geht es beileibe nicht schlecht), warum soll man dann etwas ändern?

Hinzukommen kommen die "Politik interessiert mich nicht"-Menschen. Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn ich jetzt im Supermarkt auf einmal 3% mehr bezahlen muss, weil das irgendein Hansel da oben wieder beschlossen hat, dann interessiert mich das sehr wohl. Wenn ich 20% weniger Rente bekomme als mein Opa, dann interessiert mich das sogar noch mehr. Und jeder, der sich nur ein wenig mit Politik beschäftigt, wird merken, dass wir seit Jahrzehnten nur hintergangen und verarscht werden. Warum man das dann nicht an der Urne äußert, weiß wohl auch niemand. Und einfach AfD wählen ist ja, wie du beschrieben hast, auch keine Lösung. Die machen nämlich auch nichts besser, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Das hier einiges getan werden muss in der Politik darüber braucht man sicher nicht Diskutieren, aber da auf rechte Parteien zu setzen ist mit Sicherheit der falsche Weg.
> Weil die meisten Probleme, wie Rente, Pflege und so weiter, waren schon vor den Flüchtlingen da. Leider blenden das viele Menschen aus und fallen dann auf das Geschwätz der AFD herein, die sich eben diese Flüchtlinge als Werkzeug herannehmen um damit ihre Ideologie zu verbreiten und weil sie wissen das es vielen Menschen nicht mehr gut geht in Deutschland. Waschechte Rattenfänger!



Wirtschaftlich betrachtet ist die Afd noch wirtschaftsfreundlicher als CDU und SPD zusammen. Selbst die FDP kann da kaum mithalten.
Von daher sowieso komisch, dass gerade Leute mit wenig Einkommen oder gar AGL 2 Bezieher diese Partei gewählt haben, denn für diese Klientel wird sie absolut nichts tun.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Das Problem wird wohl einfach sein, dass viele zu bequem geworden sind. Es ist einfacher, etwas zu schlucken, als etwas dagegen zu unternehmen. Und solange es einem selbst gut geht (und das tut es selbst Hartzern, denen geht es beileibe nicht schlecht), warum soll man dann etwas ändern?



Gut gehen in Relation zu wem?
Ich kenne genug Hartzer, die ihren Kindern nichts gönnen können, die in der Woche an der Tafel stehen und auf Nahrungsmittel hoffen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich kenne genug, die immer den neuesten Shit haben. Auch welche mit Autos kenne ich. Welche, die sich jeden Tag ne Schachtel Kippen reinziehen können. Also so wenig kann das irgendwie nicht sein.

Die Relation ist eher zu dem Zeitpunkt heute - vor 50 Jahren gezogen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ich kenne genug, die immer den neuesten Shit haben. Auch welche mit Autos kenne ich. Welche, die sich jeden Tag ne Schachtel Kippen reinziehen können. Also so wenig kann das irgendwie nicht sein.



Wie das mit dem Auto geht, frage ich mich sowieso immer. Vermutlich läuft das auf den Namen eines Verwandten oder so.

Aber du musst dir mal die Tafeln anschauen, was da inzwischen los ist. Kein Vergleich mehr mit der vor Schröder Ära. 
Und die Statistik über Kinderarmut ist ja auch nicht ausm Ärmel geschüttelt.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (11. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Mensch...hat keine Freunde 

Bei den Leuten frage ich mich allerdings, was sie wählen. Bestimmt CDU, weil die SPD ja mit H4 nicht geglänzt hat


----------



## Rolk (11. Oktober 2017)

Grüne und FDP gehen bestimmt weitgehend leer aus, aber ansonsten wird da bestimmt alles gewählt. 

CDU = Weil schon immer so gewählt
SPD = Weil schon immer so gewählt und Schulz hat zum Schluss das blaue vom Himmel runter versprochen.
Linke = Versprechen das meiste Geld vom Staat.
AfD = Weil man das Ammenmärchen von "uns geht es ja so gut wie noch nie" nicht mehr hören kann.

Viel anderst wird es doch nicht laufen?


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (11. Oktober 2017)

Aus der CDU treten auch immer mehr hochrangige Leute aus:

Niedersachsen: Polizeichef Uwe Binias bricht uberraschend mit der CDU - WELT

Fluchtlinge: Massenschlagerei in Marburg vor der Uni-Mensa an den Lahnterrassen - WELT


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2017)

Er ist ausgetreten und geht jetzt in Rente. Ist doch schön für ihn.

Und Schlägereien siehst du vor einer Kneipe auch mal. 
Und in Fußballstation sind sie natürlich nie anzutreffen.


----------



## Jason1 (11. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Aus der CDU treten auch immer mehr hochrangige Leute aus:
> 
> Niedersachsen: Polizeichef Uwe Binias bricht uberraschend mit der CDU - WELT
> 
> Fluchtlinge: Massenschlagerei in Marburg vor der Uni-Mensa an den Lahnterrassen - WELT



Sieh an, der "Überschriftenmann" ist wieder da, oder _„Wie ich mit Schlagzeilen Forenpolitik gestalten will“_. 
Mal ganz zart gefragt, warum nimmst du eigentlich immer nur markige Negativschlagzeilen? Könnte es sein das deine Brille einen Sprung hat und du alles andere übersiehst? Aber lass mich dir kurz helfen, denn den "Schlagzeilenmann" kann ich auch geben.:

Flüchtlinge sind nicht diejenigen, die Probleme bereiten

Flüchtlingskriminalität geht eindeutig zurück

Interssant auch.:

NRW-Innenministerium: Immer mehr rechtsextreme Straftaten im Land

Halt STOP! 
Damit wir uns hier nicht falsch verstehen, ich benutze diese Meldungen NICHT um irgendwas auszusagen, ich will lediglich aufzeigen wie beknackt es ist sich rein mit solchen Schlagzeilen an einer Diskussion zu beteiligen. Das ist einfach eine ganz billige Masche, die zudem wenig aussagt und nur den Moment bedienen soll, ganz besonders dann wenn man ansonsten nichts persönliches dazu schreibt. 

Denn natürlich gibt es bedingt durch den Flüchtlingsstrom viele Probleme und niemand ist ein Fan der daraus resultierenden Umstände, wie auch und beschönigen sollte man Straftaten ganz ohne Frage auch nicht, denn es löst keine Probleme. Aber einerseits muss man bei sowas IMMER auch die Relation betrachten (-hab ich dir btw. schon mal gesagt, wenn du dich erinnerst) und andererseits darf man sich nicht ständig geifernd mit Schaum vor dem Mund auf jede Einzelmeldung stürzen.  Zudem sollte man auch nie vergessen das gute Nachrichten bekanntlich KEINE Nachrichten sind, sprich, positive Meldungen muss man wenn überhaupt  in der zweiten Reihe suchen und sie finden idR weitaus weniger Beachtung.

Aber ein Flüchtlingsstrom ist selbstverständlich immer auch eine Belastung für ein Land und niemand findet daran Gefallen (-die Flüchtlinge vermutlich am allerwenigsten), aber auch der Umgang mit der Kriminalität gehört dazu, wenn man ein verantwortungsbewusstes Land wie Deutschland ist, dass sich halt nicht einfach zurücklehnt und die Augen zu macht wenn es mal schwierig wird. Ich finde sowas zeichnet ein Land mehr aus als irgendeine positive Wirtschaftsbilanz o.ä.   

Aber jetzt mal von deinen ständigen unkommentierten Meldungen ab,...denn du willst uns ja wohl irgendwas damit sagen. Also, dann sag doch jetzt mal ganz explizit was du eigentlich willst, wie soll denn "dein Deutschland" aussehen? 

Dann leg mal los.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (11. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du nur die Überschriften liest ist das dein Problem und nicht meins. Ich habe niemandem verboten die Artikel auch zu lesen, ich würde es sogar empfehlen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (11. Oktober 2017)

Trotzdem bleibt alles unkommentiert. Du setzt nichts in einen Kontext, du belegst damit keine deiner nicht vorhandenen Aussagen, es bleibt einfach billige Meinungsmache.

Ist aber scheinbar zu viel verlangt, nach knapp 3000 Posts von dir Substanz zu verlangen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (11. Oktober 2017)

Was soll ich da groß kommentieren? Steht doch alles wichtige drin in in den Artikeln. Ich muss nichts schönreden wie manche hier.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (11. Oktober 2017)

Was steht da drin? Eine Diskussion ist keine, wenn man sich nur Belege um die Ohren schmeißt.


----------



## Jason1 (11. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Was soll ich da groß kommentieren? Steht doch alles wichtige drin in in den Artikeln. Ich muss nichts schönreden wie manche hier.



Was du tust nennt sich, wie schon von plutoniumsulfat angesprochen, „Stimmungsmache betreiben“, eine ganz billige und plumpe Masche.
 Das kostet nicht viel Aufwand, man muss nicht nachdenken….und argumentieren oder diskutieren muss man schon mal gar nicht. Man haut einfach was raus was einem gut in den Kram passt und schreibt vielleicht noch ein _„Da seht ihrs doch….“_ drunter. Echt praktisch, was?

Was sollen deinen Schlagzeilen denn wohl ausdrücken, was bezweckst du damit? Willst du den Leuten aufzeigen das Flüchtlinge auch Probleme bedeuten? Glückwunsch, you win the Internet….als nächstes erzähl ihnen am besten das Regen nass ist, der Pulitzer Preis ist dir sicher. NATÜRLICH gibt es Probleme, wie denn auch nicht, aber auch an der Stelle nochmal, du postest nur negatives, andere Schlagzeilen lässt du schön brav unter den Tisch fallen und von Relation hast du ja auch noch nichts gehört. Eine eigene Meinung, Anmerkungen oder auch nur irgendwas schreibst du sowieso nicht dazu, wobei aber ziemlich deutlich durchkommt warum du das so hältst.

Aber soll ich dir vielleicht jedes Mal wenn du wieder mit einem Negativartikel kommst im Gegenzug einen Artikel rein donnern wo was Positives drin steht? Soll das jetzt so laufen, ja? Ist das die Diskussionskultur die dir gefällt? Nimm halt einfach meinen Post als Beispiel,  wenn ich schon einen Artikel poste (-wobei eigene Gedanken immer besser sind) schreibe ich bspw. Immer dazu was ich von einem Artikel halte, oder warum man diesen nicht generell hernehmen kann  um die Gesamtsituation darzulegen, oder warum das in dem Fall doch geht, etc. pp. 

Um das ganze auf den Punkt zu bringen, sei generell differenzierter und gib neben einem Artikel auch mal eine eigene Meinung oder Anmerkung ab. Ansonsten ist das alles nur stumpfe Copypasta...

Abgesehen davon geht das ganze mittlerweile stark am eigentlichen Topic vorbei.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (11. Oktober 2017)

Meine Meinung und Anmerkungen zu dem Thema hatte ich doch schon geschrieben. Jetzt kommen eben nur noch die Fakten zum untermauern. Manche Traumtänzer hier haben ja so getan, als würde es diese Probleme nicht geben. Kann ich nichts dazu.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Was soll ich da groß kommentieren? Steht doch alles wichtige drin in in den Artikeln. Ich muss nichts schönreden wie manche hier.



Weil sich ein paar Flüchtlinge geprügelt haben, sind alle also Flüchtlinge so?
Was ist mit den Spinnern, die sich in Fußballstation prügeln? Sind also auch alle so.
Wobei ja noch nicht mal klar ist, wieso es diesen Streit gab.
Streit gibt es immer mal. Gekloppt wird sich auch immer mal.
Verstehe nicht, wieso du da jetzt so ein Fass aufmachen willst.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (11. Oktober 2017)

Der Ober-Verharmloser und Relativierer wieder. Les endlich mal die Kriminalitätsstatistik, die hier auch schon verlinkt wurde, dann siehst du das Problem.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2017)

Ja kennen wir.
Wenn 1000 Leute in einer Sporthalle leben, wundert mich immer, dass so wenig passiert.
Ich brauche ja nur mal 10 Leute in den Dschungel stecken und da brennt es heißer.


----------



## Jason1 (11. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung und Anmerkungen zu dem Thema hatte ich doch schon geschrieben. Jetzt kommen eben nur noch die Fakten zum untermauern.


Ach so ist das....das heißt also jeder der hier was von dir liest muss in den letzten 288 Threadseiten rumsuchen um da irgendwo deine "Anmerkungen" oder auch Meinung  finden zu können, um deine ständigen kommentarlosen Posts beurteilen zu können? 

Wollen wir es zur Abwechslung nicht einfach mal zur mit der Wahrheit versuchen? Ich helf dir sogar dabei....
Du pickst dir lediglich reißerische Schlagzeilen raus die deinen eigenen Vorstellungen und Vorurteilen am besten entsprechen, donnerst die hier kommentarlos rein, weil du eh keine Lust hast dich mit dem Thema mal etwas differenzierter auseinander zu setzen und ignorierst gleichzeitig gekonnt sämtliche Meldungen die deiner eigenen vorgefassten Einstellung widersprechen. 

Dafür gibt es ein Wort, Ignoranz.



> Manche Traumtänzer hier haben ja so getan, als würde es diese Probleme nicht geben. Kann ich nichts dazu.


Ich habe hier niemanden gesehen der behauptet hat es gebe in der Hinsicht keinerlei Probleme, ich sehe aber ständig  DICH, der behauptet das es nur Probleme gibt und offenbar einfach aus einer egoistischen Laune raus generell alles abweisen will was aus welchen Gründen auch immer nach Deutschland oder Europa kommt.

Ich bspw. habe zu keiner Zeit behauptet das alles rosa Sonnenschein ist und wir alle im Ringelpietz Hand in Hand um eine schöne Sahnetorte tanzen,...aber Vollblutegoisten und schlimmeres erkennt man einfach sofort.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (11. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja kennen wir.
> Wenn 1000 Leute in einer Sporthalle leben, wundert mich immer, dass so wenig passiert.
> Ich brauche ja nur mal 10 Leute in den Dschungel stecken und da brennt es heißer.



Und das legitimiert dann zum kriminell werden, vorallem da die ganzen jungen Männer doch angeblich Schutz suchen?

Und bei uns hier haben die alle schöne Einzelzimmer und bekommen alles was sie zum Leben brauchen gestellt und geschenkt (ohne Gegenleistung).


----------



## ARCdefender (11. Oktober 2017)

Gebt es einfach auf, bringt nichts bei so einer Person, allein die Erklärungen zeugen schon auf einen.....
Ich spare mir das, ignore-Button und gut ist.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Und das legitimiert dann zum kriminell werden, vorallem da die ganzen jungen Männer doch angeblich Schutz suchen?
> 
> Und bei uns hier haben die alle schöne Einzelzimmer und bekommen alles was sie zum Leben brauchen gestellt und geschenkt (ohne Gegenleistung).



Tja, wenn du nichts hast und die Gelegenheit da ist, wird zugegriffen.
Das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben.
Mit dem Unterschied, dass die Polizei jeden Kleinkram aufnimmt und der in die Statistik fließt.
wie viele Flüchtlinge haben denn aktuell hier schon Leute erschlagen und wie viele Rechts oder Linksextreme haben schon Todesfälle verursacht?
Wie schon häufig gesagt, bei einem Nebelunfall auf der A7 ist mehr los.


----------



## Jason1 (11. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Und das legitimiert dann zum kriminell werden, vorallem da die ganzen jungen Männer doch angeblich Schutz suchen?


Bist du wirklich so naiv zu glauben, dass es bei einer großen Anzahl an Menschen nicht immer auch kriminelle Elemente gibt? Das lässt sich nicht verhindern. Aber auch wenn es bei dir komplett sinnlos ist und ich das zum wiederholten Mal sagen muss, hör auf mit deinen pauschalen Aussagen und dem „über einem Kamm“ scheren, langsam aber sicher wirkst du dadurch richtig infantil. Wieviel % von Summe X werden straffällig, wie viele verhalten sich konform, etc. pp., das sind alles Dinge die man im Auge haben muss.

Das bedeutet übrigens im Umkehrschluss btw. nicht das man kriminelle Flüchtlinge oder generell Asylsuchende mit schlechten Absichten mit Samthandschuhen anfassen sollte, ganz im Gegenteil.  Solche Probleme müssen klar angegangen werden, härter als es aktuell der Fall ist sogar (imo), aber ganz bestimmt nicht indem man pauschal alles und jeden verurteilt und vor allem VORverurteilt, wie du auch an der Stelle hier mal wieder "eindrucksvoll" demonstrierst.:



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Und bei uns hier haben die alle schöne Einzelzimmer und bekommen alles was sie zum Leben brauchen gestellt und geschenkt (ohne Gegenleistung).


'
Da weiß ich gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll....Pauschalisierter, undifferenzierter BS, ohne auch nur einen Milliliter Substanz.....Fast schon widerlich. Deine Lösung sieht vermutlich so aus _"Keinen rein lassen, Grenzen zu, Abschotten, Kopp in den Sand!"_ Jezus...das tut schon fast weh. Das es Leute gibt die so durchs Leben gehen ist echt eine Schande.

Aber wie ARCdefender schon sagte, bei dir ist im Grunde alles gerede sinnlos, du bist einfach das Paradebeispiel für den  egoistisch unbelehrbaren, der nur sieht was er sehen will und sich seine eigene Wahrheit zusammen schustert.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Ach so ist das....das heißt also jeder der hier was von dir liest muss in den letzten 288 Threadseiten rumsuchen um da irgendwo deine "Anmerkungen" oder auch Meinung  finden zu können, um deine ständigen kommentarlosen Posts beurteilen zu können?



Also dazu muss ich aus meiner eigenen Perspektive sagen: Ja, das erwarte ich einfach von jemandem, der bei so einem Thema mitplaudern möchte! 
Was meinst du wie oft und lange ich bei manchen threads erst tagelang gelesen habe, bis ich am Ende war und auch was schreiben konnte. Da war der Punkt zu dem ich mich äußern wollte manchmal schon längst abgehakt. Was aber ist die Alternative? Einfach die letzten zwei posts lesen und drauf los? Dann dreht man sich im Kreis und alle sind angespannt. Wenn auch nur einer die Chance nutzt um sich zu behaupten und nochmal seine schon bekannte Meinung vertritt, ist der Rest genötigt es ebenfalls zu wiederholen, damit nicht "der falsche" Recht behält, oder das letzte Wort. 


Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jason1 (11. Oktober 2017)

Er haut aber ständig nur Artikel ohne irgendwas raus und sowas hat in einem Forum imo einfach nichts zu suchen. Ein Mindestmaß  an Diskurs sollte man schon an den Tag legen, ganz besonders wenn es um derart kontroverse Themen geht und ansonsten könnte man sich ja auch gleich mit Zeitungsartikeln unterhalten.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (11. Oktober 2017)

Damit bestätigst du ja, dass man seine Meinung und seine Belege dazu zusammen äußern soll. Getrennt ergibt das überhaupt keinen Sinn. Niemand hat 3000 Posts im Kopf.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (12. Oktober 2017)

Alleine der Blick nach Schweden, sollte jeden intellektuell gefestigten Menschen aufhorchen lassen:

Schweden: Polizist packt Wahrheit uber kriminelle Migranten aus – Bevolkerung uberschuttet ihn mit Dank

Und natürlich der berühmte "Code 291"

Fluchtlingskriminalitat in Schweden - Die Medien schweigen

Mir ist das völlig Latte wem diese Links, Medienberichte und Fakten nicht passen. Schreibt eure Meinung dazu, widerlegt es oder lasst es halt. Aber mich dumm anzumachen, weil ich Probleme aufzeige und mit Quellen unterfüttere, ist ja mal das letzte. Aber ist ja typisch für die heutige Zeit, dass man alles unangenehme am liebsten wegzensieren und weglöschen möchte. 
Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn - nicht mit mir.

Ich bin der Meinung, wer in ein fremdes Land kommt (mit der Begründung Schutz zu suchen), sich somit alles von den dortigen Steuerzahlern zahlen lässt, der sollte sich auch dementsprechend benehmen, und nicht noch in der Kriminalitätsstatistik überproportional negativ auffallen.

*"Allgemein gilt: Zuwanderer waren 2016, selbst wenn man sämtliche ausländerrechtlichen Straftaten wie etwa den illegalen Aufenthalt herausrechnet, überdurchschnittlich an der gesamten registrierten Kriminalität beteiligt. Obwohl sie in der Regel nur zwischen 0,5 und 2,5 Prozent der Wohnbevölkerung in einem Bundesland ausmachen, stellten sie bis zu 10 Prozent aller tatverdächtigen Straftäter."*

Und das hat "Die Zeit" geschrieben, eine durch und durch linke Postille. Und diese Zahlen sind ja bereits schön gerechnet, da man die Sachen wie illegalen Aufenthalt einfach nicht mitrechnet.

Da gibt es für mich nichts schönzureden oder zu relativieren.


----------



## Jason1 (12. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> *Alleine der Blick nach Schweden, sollte jeden intellektuell gefestigten Menschen aufhorchen lassen:*
> 
> Schweden: Polizist packt Wahrheit uber kriminelle Migranten aus – Bevolkerung uberschuttet ihn mit Dank
> 
> ...



Und vor allem der Blick auf deine Quelle sollten jeden intelligenten Menschen aufhorchen lassen.
(Nur mal so zur Info für andere, dich interessieren solche Details ja vermutlich  eh nicht)



> *Epoch Times*
> Die deutsche Epoch Times berichtet ausführlich über die Flüchtlingskrise in Europa seit 2015 und verarbeitet im Vergleich zu anderen nationalen Medien überproportional häufig negative Nachrichten über Migranten. Im Dezember 2015 berichtete Brigitte Baetz im Deutschlandfunk diesbezüglich kritisch über die Epoch Times Deutschland.[8] Der Branchendienst Meedia bezeichnete sie im März 2016 als Teil eines politisch „rechten Paralleluniversums“
> ...
> Epoch Times – Wikipedia



----



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Mir ist das völlig Latte wem diese Links, Medienberichte und Fakten nicht passen. Schreibt eure Meinung dazu, widerlegt es oder lasst es halt. Aber mich dumm anzumachen, weil ich Probleme aufzeige und mit Quellen unterfüttere, ist ja mal das letzte. Aber ist ja typisch für die heutige Zeit, dass man alles unangenehme am liebsten wegzensieren und weglöschen möchte.
> Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn - nicht mit mir.



Und genauso „Latte“ dürfte den meisten hier wohl deine billige Art der Argumentation sein.
 Du zeigst zudem rein gar nichts auf, du verlinkst nur Artikel und zwar lediglich negative, denn auch wenn es ohne Frage Probleme gibt und man viel anpacken muss/sollte, so schwarz wie du ständig alles malst und betreibst ist das nicht. Ich bin echt solche Leute leid die einem ständig nur erzählen warum was nicht funktioniert und die alles ablehnen was nicht in ihre eigene egoistische Tasche arbeitet...und wie auf Knopfdruck kommt von dir natürlich auch gleichzeitig das die Presse ja alles zensiert und was weiß ich nicht alles...Nenn sie doch bitte gleich_ "Lügenpresse" _wie alle deine Kumpels. 

Du bist sowas von das perfekte Beispiel für einen Pegida/AfDler....die sollten dich echt auf Ihre Plakate drucken. 



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Da gibt es für mich nichts schönzureden oder zu relativieren.


Soso....dann frag ich dich auch hier nochmal, wie sieht denn nun deine Konsequenz aus dem ganzen aus, da du das ja alles so siehst....Erzähl doch mal wie "dein Deutschland" aussehen soll.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (12. Oktober 2017)

Einfach typisch, statt sich mit dem Inhalt auseinander zu setzen, wird über die Medien gemotzt. Im Artikel ist alles ausreichend mit Quellen belegt bzw. Links zu den schwedischen Original-Artikeln.

So wie es linke Medien gibt, gibt es nunmal auch eher rechte Medien. Willkommen in der Wirklichkeit. Mir ist es aber lieber Probleme klar zu benennen, anstatt sie zu verschweigen.

Deine Anschuldigungen treffen einfach nicht zu. Natürlich zeige ich auf, die aktuelle Kriminalitätsstatistik wurde jetzt schon zigmal verlinkt und zitiert. 
Dass du den Inhalt bzw. die Fakten nicht akzeptieren kannst, ist einzig und allein dein Problem. 

"Erzähl doch mal wie "dein Deutschland" aussehen soll." - Erzähl doch du wie deins aussehen soll?

"so schwarz wie du ständig alles malst und betreibst ist das nicht." - dann hau doch mal Quellen und Belege raus - nur keine Scheu.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Oktober 2017)

Das die Medien während der Berichterstattung über die sogenannten „Flüchtlinge“ zu unkritisch waren, ist doch kein Geheimnis.

Nightslaver hat diesbezüglich doch auch einen Thread eröffnet und einen Studie verlinkt.

Studie zur Berichterstattung durch Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (12. Oktober 2017)

Zwischen Tatverdacht und Verurteilung besteht ein Unterschied, nur mal so zur Info....


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Zwischen Tatverdacht und Verurteilung besteht ein Unterschied, nur mal so zur Info....



Nicht für AFD Anhänger, wenns um das Thema geht.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (12. Oktober 2017)

Was willst du immer mit deinem AfD-Dreck hier? Nichts sinnvolles zum Thema beizutragen?

Das sind nunmal die Zahlen der offiziellen Kriminalitätsstatistik, wenn ihr daran was auszusetzen habt wendet auch an das BKA.
Die werden schon ihre Gründe haben, wieso sie es so gemacht haben und nicht anders.

Dass man gleich als AfD-Anhänger hingestellt wird, nur weil man Probleme bennent und offizielle Statistiken verlinkt, zeigt wie dämlich die Linken sind. 
Ich habe übrigens nichtmal AfD gewählt, da sieht man was an diesen Unterstellungen dran ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Oktober 2017)

Zum Thema BKA und deren Zahlen:

Terror-Angst entbehrt jeder wissenschaftlichen Grundlage


----------



## Adam_West (12. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Und vor allem der Blick auf deine Quelle sollten jeden intelligenten Menschen aufhorchen lassen.
> (Nur mal so zur Info für andere, dich interessieren solche Details ja vermutlich  eh nicht)



Und hier, meine Damen und Herren, haben wir wieder eine Person, welche die Fakten ignoriert und lieber die Quellen denunziert anstatt argumentativ die Angaben zu widerlegen. Nur weil dir die Quelle nicht gefällt, ändert das nichts an den tatsächlichen Fakten, welche trotz deiner Abneigung gegen die Seite der Wahrheit entsprechen!

PS: Es ist kein Geheimniss, dass gerade Schweden, wie in diesem Bps. zu sehen, massiv von Ausländer- und Migrantenkriminalität überschwemmt wird, selbst neutrale Medien berichten massiv darüber. Schon mal internationale Presse gelesen? Nein, sicher nicht.

Du hättest sicher auch die Quelle denunziert, wenn es Welt.de oder Spiegel.de gewesen wäre, oder? Ebenfalls, sicher nicht...

Anhand deiner Schreibweise und "Argumentation" kann man schon nach 3 Posts von dir erkennen, dass du zur typischen "Alles was mir nicht gefällt ist rechts und ihr liegt ja alle falsch, da ihr gegen die 'falsche Seite' argumentiert" - Sparte gehörst.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zum Thema BKA und deren Zahlen:
> 
> Terror-Angst entbehrt jeder wissenschaftlichen Grundlage



Oh nein, die Achse. Duck dich schon mal weg.


----------



## Jason1 (12. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> So wie es linke Medien gibt, gibt es nunmal auch eher rechte Medien. Willkommen in der Wirklichkeit. Mir ist es aber lieber Probleme klar zu benennen, anstatt sie zu verschweigen.


Es gibt, Oh Wunder, auch "normale" Medien...aber deine Quellen kommen vornehmlich aus der rechten Propaganda Ecke, oder sind zumindest hochgradig populistisch ausgelegt. Zudem "benennst" du hier gar nichts, denn jeder Idiot weiß das es beim Thema Flüchtlinge auch einige Probleme  gibt, aber wenn man ständig nur Probleme sehen will und nichts anderes...wo denkst du führt einen das wohl hin? 

 Du machst jedenfalls  nur eins, du sitzt da mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen und wartest bis es wieder irgendwas gibt worauf du dich stürzen kannst, um dann lauthals mit dem Finger drauf zu zeigen und los zu krakeelen. Dabei ignorierst du natürlich gleichzeitig auch positive Meldungen, oder weiterführende Artikel zur Sache. Solche Typen bringen einen einfach nicht weiter...Die sind im Grunde immer nur erträglich wenn alles schön und rund läuft, aber wehe es kommt mal zu Problemen, da zeigt sich nämlich der wahre Charakter. Solange es keine Probleme gibt kann sich jedenfalls jeder Trottel selber den Kopf tätscheln und sich rühmen in einem tollen Land zu leben….Interessant wird es aber erst dann, wenn es mal drauf ankommt und die Dinge schwieriger werden, aber dann sind Leute wie du idR immer sofort weg.




BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Jason1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > dann frag ich dich auch hier nochmal, wie sieht denn nun deine Konsequenz aus dem ganzen aus, da du das ja alles so siehst....Erzähl doch mal wie "dein Deutschland" aussehen soll.
> ...


Weißt du wie man jemanden nennt der einer an ihn gerichteten Frage ausweicht, indem er stattdessen dieselbe Frage an den Fragesteller richtet? Einen Feigling.....und einfallslos ist es noch dazu. Aber bitte, ich bin zum Glück nicht derartig auf den Mund gefallen, ich sag dir wie mein Deutschland aussehen soll.

Ein wirtschaftlich und  vor allem kulturell reiches Land, das keine Angst davor hat die Ärmel hochzukrempeln und Dinge anzupacken, selbst wenn es schwieriger wird, oder es im Gegenzug keine Gegenleistung zu erwarten gibt. Ein Land das nicht in eine verkrustete und  egoistische Denkweisen zurückfällt und dessen erster Instinkt bei Problemen nicht etwa Abschottung und Panik ist, sondern das stattdessen überlegt wie man die Probleme konstruktiv und vor allem menschlich vertretbar lösen kann. Kurzum, ein Land das nicht die Angst propagiert, nicht nur an sich selber denkt wenn es mal schwieriger wird und Probleme nicht nur auf andere schiebt.

Selbstverständlich bedeutet das auch nicht das man die ganze Welt retten soll oder muss, auch nicht das man alles hergibt was da ist, denn es gibt für alles Grenzen,...Aber weiß du was, wenn man einige so reden hört, ist es denen ja oft schon zuviel wenn sie auch nur ein paar Krümel vom Kuchen abgeben sollen, oder auch nur einige Probleme auftauchen und so ein Verhalten ist einfach nur beschämend.  

Reicht dem Herrn das?

So und auch an der Stelle nochmal, es gibt beim Thema Flüchtlinge natürlich viele Probleme die man anpacken muss und vor allem die aktuelle Regierung hat einiges davon zu verantworten. Bspw. sollte auch Im Fall krimineller Flüchtlinge und Asylanten weitaus rigoroser durchgegriffen werden als das aktuell der Fall ist, aber dennoch heißt das NICHT, dass man deshalb bei Problemen anfängt auf rechte Schießbudenfiguren zu hören, oder so wie du es tust, alles über einen Kamm zu scheren, nur noch zu überlegen wie man sich aus allem raus hält und generell hochgradig egoistisch nur an sich selber denkt.  




> so schwarz wie du ständig alles malst und betreibst ist das nicht." - dann hau doch mal Quellen und Belege raus - nur keine Scheu.



Hast du jetzt sogar schon das lesen verlernt? Hier nur ein Beispiel, inkl. Anmerkungen dazu meinerseits:  #2876
Denn wie schon gesagt bin ich kein stumpfer Artikelreiter, der einfach nur was postet und dann nichts dazu anmerkt oder sagt wie er die Dinge ergänzend sieht, dass ist mir einfach zu stupide. Artikel nutze ich zudem idR nur als Ergänzung oder Diskussionsgrundlage und nicht um damit etwas auszusagen.

------



Adam_West schrieb:


> Anhand deiner Schreibweise und "Argumentation" kann man schon nach 3 Posts von dir erkennen, dass du zur typischen "Alles was mir nicht gefällt ist rechts und ihr liegt ja alle falsch, da ihr gegen die 'falsche Seite' argumentiert" - Sparte gehörst.


Wenn du dir die Mühe gemacht hättest zu lesen was ich schreibe, würdest du feststellen das ich zweifellos auch Probleme sehe, nur gehe ich diese nicht mit stumpfsinniger populistischen Denkweise an....kthxbye.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (12. Oktober 2017)

Adam_West hat alles treffend gesagt, vielen Dank!

Zum Glück gibt es hier außer linken Spinnern auch noch Realisten.

FAKTEN wie eine offizielle Kriminalitätsstatistik zu posten ist weder populistisch noch rechtsradikal. Und es ist eben schlimmer als "einige Probleme".
Für solch dummen Aussagen und Verharmlosungen gehörst du angezeigt, alleine schon aus Respekt der Opfer von Gewalttaten und Vergewaltigungen durch Migranten gegenüber, die offiziell nunmal belegt sind.

Und was laberst du immer von deinen positiven Meldungen daher, dann poste halt mal endlich welche! Oder kann es sein, dass es diese garnicht gibt?
Bei den derzeitigen Problemen fällt es mir schwer positives zu finden.

*Erst heute kam ein neuer Amri-Bericht:*

Fall Anis Amri: Sonderermittler wirft Behorden haarstraubende Versaumnisse vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Vergewaltigungsprozess in Bonn: Beim DNA-Beweis ist Eric X. plotzlich irritiert - FOCUS Online

Ich will sehen wie du dich vor das Opfer stellst und sagst: Stimmt alles garnicht, Probleme gibt es überall mal. Sie soll sich nicht so anstellen, dieser Eric X ist ein armer Flüchtling der Hilfe braucht.
Dieser Typ verhöhnt aktuell sogar noch die deutsche Justiz und das Opfer.

Wer hier noch schreit "Weiter so!" der gehört in die Klapsmühle eingeliefert!

Deutsche die Hartz 4 beantragen müssen müssen sich auf dem Amt komplett nackt machen, alles Hab und Gut verscherbeln und sich mit zig Formularen rumärgern, während jeder dahergelaufene Ausländer der vorsätzlich seinen Pass weggeworfen hat und bei Herkunft etc. lügt sofort und ohne jegliche Bedingung Geld in den Arsch gestopft bekommt, obwohl er hier nie was einbezahlt hat. Ein Witz ist das und sonst nichts.


----------



## Jason1 (12. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> FAKTEN wie eine offizielle Kriminalitätsstatistik zu posten ist weder populistisch noch rechtsradikal. Und es ist eben schlimmer als "einige Probleme".


Du kriegst echt gar nichts mehr mit, was?
Links zu der Statistik habe ICH selber hier bestimmt schon zwei mal gepostet, inkl. Anmerkungen UND sogar Artikeln wo drin stand wie diese aufzuschlüsseln ist. Wenn du lesen würdest was ich schreibe, wäre dir aufgefallen das es da viele zurecht kritische Punkte gibt die ich ebenfalls angesprochen habe, aber das ganze muss man wie üblich in der korrekten Übersicht und Relation lesen und nicht nur das raus picken was einem selber gut in den Kram passt um seine Ideologie zu unterstreichen..

 Hier nur mal ein Beispiel.:


> *Die Gewaltkriminalität nimmt wieder zu und das liegt vor allem an den Taten von Zuwanderern*
> Zwischen 2007 und 2015 sank die allgemeine Gewaltkriminalität in Deutschland. Seit 2015 jedoch steigt sie in den meisten Bundesländern wieder. Das gilt vor allem für Körperverletzungsdelikte und mit Einschränkung auch für Raub und für die ebenfalls zur Gewaltkriminalität zählenden Straftaten gegen die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung. 14 von 16 Bundesländern haben der ZEIT übereinstimmend gemeldet: Ohne die Straftaten von tatverdächtigen Zuwanderern wäre die Gewaltkriminalität 2016 entweder weiter gesunken oder zumindest nicht gestiegen.
> …
> Kriminalitat: Wie kriminell sind Fluchtlinge? | ZEIT ONLINE



In dem Bezug muss man dann aber auch das hier sehen (-gleicher Artikel)



> *Die meisten Gewaltopfer von Zuwanderern sind selbst Zuwanderer*
> In Baden-Württemberg waren 87 Prozent der Opfer einer von tatverdächtigen Zuwanderern verübten Körperverletzung selbst Flüchtlinge. In Bayern ereigneten sich 64,9 Prozent aller Gewaltdelikte unter Zuwanderern. In Hessen hatten 70 Prozent der Opfer einer von Zuwanderern begangenen Straftat eine ausländische Nationalität. So bruchstückhaft diese Daten noch sind, der deutliche Trend wird von den meisten Bundesländern bestätigt.
> …
> Kriminalitat: Die Tatverdachtigen und die Gewaltopfer | ZEIT ONLINE



Und da steht noch einiges mehr drin. Es ist halt nicht alles nur schwarz/weiß, aber das interessiert solche Leute wie dich natürlich alles nicht. Hier wird das ganze ebenfalls beleuchtet.: Kriminalstatistik 2016. Dann gibt es natürlich auch Spitzen von Einzeltätern wo es um Sachen wie die Vergewaltigung geht, aber bist du wirklich derart verblendet das du mit  solchen Taten auf alle anderen Flüchtlinge schließt...vermutlich bist du das. 

Achso, noch was...Abgesehen davon hab ich dich nicht ein einziges mal rechtsradikal genannt...das hast du soeben ganz alleine getan, übrigens danke für die Bestätigung. 





BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Für solch dummen Aussagen und Verharmlosungen gehörst du angezeigt,


Jetzt hast du dich endlich mal als der kleine Hasstriefende Choleriker geoutet der du in Wahrheit bist....nicht dass es nicht schon vorher klar war, aber es ist immer am besten wenn sich so einer wie du selber demontiert. 



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Ich will sehen wie du dich vor das Opfer stellst und sagst: Stimmt alles garnicht, Probleme gibt es überall mal. Sie soll sich nicht so anstellen, dieser Eric X ist ein armer Flüchtling der Hilfe braucht.
> Dieser Typ verhöhnt aktuell sogar noch die deutsche Justiz und das Opfer.



Du hast nicht ein einziges Wort verstanden (-vermutlich nicht mal gelesen) was ich geschrieben habe, oder?
 Du gehst auf NICHTS ein, kannst einfach immer nur deine hohlen Phrasen wiederholen, scherst alles über einen Kamm, bleibst dann auch noch Antworten schuldig und an Lösungen bist du sowieso nicht interessiert. Dinge die ich poste und schreibe werden von dir ignoriert und dann greifst du mich auch noch an das ich z. B. keine Meldungen posten würde die deiner vergorenen Ideologie widersprechen? Soll das eine Art Verwirrtaktik sein, oder nur bloße Ignoranz? Ich würde mal die Augen aufmachen und lesen was der gegenüber schreibt.

Du scheinst aber irgendwie auch gar nicht in der Lage zu sein dich vernünftig mit jemanden zu unterhalten, geschweige denn eine normale Diskussion zu führen. Das einzige was du kannst ist stumpsinnig Artikel posten und einfach "dagegen" sein, ganz gleich um was es auch geht und natürlich verallgemeinern bis der Arzt kommt...und was machen solche Leute oft wenn sie mit Worten nicht weiter kommen, ganz genau, sie werden aggressiv und ausfallend.

Besten Dank lieber BMWDriver, wenn man noch irgendwas gebraucht hat um dich einzuschätzen, JETZT hat man es. Solche Typen wie du sind einfach etwas das man überwinden muss und die vor allem ein warnendes Beispiel für die Zukunft darstellen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Oktober 2017)

Wo hier ja schon über Schweden geredet wurde, so sieht die "schöne" neue Zeit aus:

Nach sexuellen Ubergriffen: Schweden veranstaltet 2018 das erste Festival nur fur Frauen 

In diesem Zusammenhang auch immer wieder erwähnenswert:

Schweden: Afrikas Vergewaltiger im Hohen Norden


----------



## Jason1 (12. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo hier ja schon über Schweden geredet wurde, so sieht die "schöne" neue Zeit aus:
> 
> Nach sexuellen Ubergriffen: Schweden veranstaltet 2018 das erste Festival nur fur Frauen


Das ist jetzt bestimmt peinlich für dich, aber du hast den Artikel offenbar gar nicht gelesen, denn dann wäre dir das hier aufgefallen.



> _Gerüchte es handle sich bei den Tätern um Männer mit Migrationshintergrund, wurden nicht bestätigt. ._



Sowas dummes aber auch .
 Jaja, das passiert wenn man nicht aufpasst und nur kurz Überschriften liest, oder mittels Google nur oberflächlich nach Munition sucht. Der zweite Link ist aber auch nicht schlecht...Der Bayernkurrier, Seehofers persönliche hetzerische CSU Zeitung, die vor allem im Zuge der Wahl ordentlich angeheizt wurde, stark in der Kritik steht und was von "Lügenpresse" schwadroniert, echt jetzt?   

Also wirklich, wenn man schon in dem Tenor versucht zu punkten, dann aber bitte mit etwas mehr Stil. Es gab durchaus sexuelle Übergriffe die für deine Zwecke weitaus besser geeignet gewesen wären um sie hier zu posten. Natürlich hast du dann das übliche Problem das auf 1 00.000 Flüchtlinge 1 solcher Straftäter kommt, aber das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.

Und auch an der Stelle der klare Hinweis das bei solchen Straftaten ohne Frage hart durchgegriffen werden muss, denn sie kommen zweifelsohne vor. Ich bin zudem absolut gegen Samthandschuhe für derartige Täter und wenn bspw. ein Asylsuchender daran beteiligt ist, sollte es ohne viel Bürokratie soweit möglich wieder  postwendend dahin gehen wo er herkommt und zwar ohne das dabei Jahre vergehen. Aber wie üblich kann man aus dem Grund nicht alle Migranten oder Flüchtlinge über einen Kamm scheren, oder verschrottest du auch das ganze Auto weil ein Reifen platt ist? Cheerio. 

---
Hier aber mal der zarte Versuch zum Topic zurückzukommen, denn das ganze Zeug der letzten Seiten hat damit nicht mehr viel zu tun. 

*Bäm*

Ich glaube jeder einzelne von denen hasst Jamaika mehr als der andere....dass kann ja was werden. 
Vor allem bin ich mal gespannt wie sich die grünen positionieren. Seehofer (-warum ist der eigentlich immer noch da) hat ja schon in den sauren Apfel gebissen. Die FDP dürfte sich von allen vermutlich am ruhigsten zurück lehnen, wobei sie aufpassen muss nicht wieder untergebuttert zu werden und von der CDU verschluckt zu werden.

*Seufz*
Eventuell wäre eine GroKo ja wirklich besser gewesen, aber dann hätte die SPD bei der nächsten Wahl in 4 Jahren vermutlich ein Problem mit der 5% Hürde. 



> *Union zur Regierungsbildung*
> _Merkel und Seehofer zeigen sich zufrieden mit dem Kompromiss in der Flüchtlingspolitik. Die Kanzlerin will die Jamaika-Gespräche nächste Woche beginnen._
> 
> Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel (CDU) hat in einer Pressekonferenz am Montag den Beginn der Sondierungsgespräche für kommenden Mittwoch, den 18. Oktober, angekündigt. Dann sollen zunächst die Unionsvertreter separat mit Grünen und Liberalen sprechen. Am Tag darauf wollen sich Grüne und FDP ohne die Union treffen. Am Freitag, dem 20. Oktober, sollen erstmals Gespräche aller vier Parteien gemeinsam stattfinden.
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht für AFD Anhänger, wenns um das Thema geht.



Nicht nur für die, leider für die gesamte Law & Order Fraktion - einschließlich der Polizei selbst bzw. deren polizeilichen Vorgaben und das ist dann auch der Grund dafür, dass derartiges Propagandamaterial leicht zugänglich ist. Ein Großteil aller sogenannter "Kriminalitätsstatistiken" mit Aussagen über Täter bezieht sich ausschließlich auf "Verdächtige". Es sind also eigentlich Vorurteilsstatistiken in denen drinne steht, wie oft bestimmte Gruppen beschuldigt werden. Ob Beschuldigte auch schuldig sind, ist sowohl den erstellen Polizisten als auch den verwertenden Populisten offensichtlich schnurzegal. Aber wann wäre ja schon froh, wenn die deutsche Polizei in der Lage wäre, Straftaten selbst korrekt zu kategorisieren...
(Rechtsextreme schwadronieren über Reinhaltung des Volkes und erschießen mehrere Migranten: Wahlweise persönliche Verzweiflungstat oder Türken-Mafia, aber definitiv unpolitisch. Ein unbekannter zündet ein Auto an: Linksextremismus!!!!1111elf)


----------



## Andregee (13. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Das ich jetzt also auf deinen Beitrag antworte, ist also keine Entscheidung, sondern wäre automatisch passiert? Das ich bewusst deinen ersten Beitrag ignoriert habe, ist also auch schon vorherbestimmt?
> 
> Selbst wenn kein freier Wille existieren sollte, im gewissen Maße hat ein Mensch Entscheidungsfreiheit.
> 
> ...


Bereiche in deinem Hirn, die sich deiner Kontrolle entziehen, haben die Handlung deinerseits, noch bevor du dich scheinbar dazu entschieden hast, bereits festgelegt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andregee (13. Oktober 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das mag auf dich vielleicht zutreffen, aber sicher nicht auf jeden. Warum wohl bin ich meiner Frau seit Jahren treu, obwohl mein Drang mir was ganz anderes empfiehlt? Warum sitzen wir gern gemeinsam am Feuer, obwohl fast jedes Tier davor flieht? Unser Instinkt sagt vielen von uns auch dass es gefährlich ist und die meisten Menschen haben vollkommen unerklärlich, Angst vorm Tod. Andere (mich eingeschlossen) nicht im Ansatz. Warum opfern sich wenige (aus beiden Lagern) für viele? Da ist unser Instinkt auch anderer Meinung. Trotzdem tun wir sowas. Wie bitte soll das mit deiner Theorie zu vereinbaren sein?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk



Da erhebt sich jemand auf den Status des Außergewöhnlichen. Grundsätzliche physiologische und psychologische Merkmale des humanen Wesens gelten auch für dich auch wenn es dir dein Instinkt nicht für möglich halten lässt 
. Übrigens reden wir hier nicht von meiner Theorie, sondern von aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen.

Ein Beispiel 
Hirnforschung: Das Gehirn tut nicht immer, was wir wollen
Ganz so dumm sind die Menschen nun auch nicht mehr bezüglich bestimmter Hirnfunktionen auch wenn das der ein oder andere hier behauptet hat.


----------



## Jason1 (13. Oktober 2017)

Nichts für ungut, aber zu derart komplexen Dingen wie Verhaltensanalyse oder Neurowissenschaften können im Grunde wirklich nur Experten eine fundierte Aussage machen, wobei aber selbst die in weiten Teilen noch im dunkeln tappen.

Es stimmt zwar mit Sicherheit dass sich das Grundverhalten der Menschen untereinander idR gleicht, aber letztlich ist dennoch jeder Mensch individuell und reagiert in dieser oder jener Situation anderes als der andere. Einige wachsen z. B. auch in Extremsituationen komplett über sich hinaus, andere brechen schon frühzeitig zusammen. Allerdings sind diejenigen die in der Hinsicht gefestigter sind als andere mit Sicherheit stark in der Unterzahl. Wenn man sich bspw. mal ansieht wie eine Massenpanik abläuft, ist bei normalen und nicht speziell ausgebildeten Menschen in der Tat ab einem gewissen Punkt vieles rein Instinktiv gesteuert.

Das lässt sich übrigens auch trainieren. Soldaten von Spezialeinheiten, Polizisten, oder sogar Kampfsportler mit dem Schwerpunkt auf Selbstverteidigung werden neben reinen Bewegungsabläufen auch gezielt psychologisch darauf ausgebildet natürlichen Instinkten und Verhaltensweisen entgegenzuwirken, bzw. sie in die richtigen Bahnen zu lenken. In Kampfsituationen, wo jeder normale Mensch nur ein schreiendes Panikbündel wäre das einfach nur weg will, vermögen es gut ausgebildete Menschen dennoch weiter zu funktionieren, oft sogar bis zum eigenen Tot. Wobei Ausbildung natürlich auch nicht alles ist, da müssen idR auch andere Grundvoraussetzungen stimmen und selbst dann ist das keine Schablone die sich generell auf andere übertragen lässt. Wie gesagt, sehr komplexes Thema und vieles ist noch unbekannt. 

Aber wird das ganze jetzt nicht etwas sehr Off Topic? Das ist doch die Bundestagswahl hier, wobei auch da vieles psychologisch bedingt ist.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich bspw. mal ansieht wie eine Massenpanik abläuft, ist bei normalen und nicht speziell ausgebildeten Menschen in der Tat ab einem gewissen Punkt vieles rein Instinktiv gesteuert.



Massenpanik ist ein interessantes Phänomen.
Ein einzelner Mensch denkt immer rational. Die Masse reagiert da anders.
Ich selbst war noch nie in einer solchen Situation. Ich kenne aber jemanden, der das mal erlebt hat.
Der sagt, dass man immer noch logisch denken kann, aber man wird von der Masse schlicht überrumpelt und kann dann nur noch mit dem Strom schwimmen und nicht mehr groß überlegen, weil man schlicht die Zeit nicht mehr hat. Und du kannst auch nicht stehen bleiben und überlegen, denn wenn man hinfällt, ist das wieder Aufstehen praktisch unmöglich.
Dazu kommt, dass der Adrenalinausschuss sowieso dafür sorgt, dass alles andere stark eingeschränkt wird.


----------



## Rwk (13. Oktober 2017)

Salzgitter: Erstmals Zuzugsstopp fur Fluchtlinge in deutscher Gemeinde - FOCUS Online

Unbegrenzte Zuwanderung, Asyl kennt keine Grenzen...wirklich ein Geniestreich! 
Und wie geht das jetzt weiter...wenn eine Stadt nach der anderen verkündet, dass das Boot voll ist?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Unbegrenzte Zuwanderung, Asyl kennt keine Grenzen...wirklich ein Geniestreich!
> Und wie geht das jetzt weiter...wenn eine Stadt nach der anderen verkündet, dass das Boot voll ist?



Keine Sorge, unsere Mutti schafft das schon, die werden dann halt anders verteilt. 
Mit einer Jamaika-Regierung werden sogar noch mehr Armutsflüchtlinge ins Land geholt werden.

Toll, ich zahle ja gerne meine Steuern, aber irgendwas läuft hier aus dem Ruder.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Oktober 2017)

Na du weißt doch, den Multikulturalismus in seinem Lauf, halten weder Ochs noch Esel auf. Oder irgendwie so


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na du weißt doch, den Multikulturalismus in seinem Lauf, halten weder Ochs noch Esel auf. Oder irgendwie so



Du hast gut aufgepasst in der Schule. 

So ähnlich stimmt das schon.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

Na ja, ich will nicht überall biersuafende Leute sehen, die sich gegenseitig anbrüllen, weil ihr Verein mal wieder verloren hat.
Da lobe ich mir den Feingeist des Mediterranen Lebens.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Oktober 2017)

Oder den Freigeist der Anhänger der friedlichsten aller Ideologien?

Offene Friedhofstruktur in Oberhaching wird nicht angetastet | Oberhaching

Selbst im Tod wollen diese Leute noch Sonderrechte. Vermutlich wird sich irgendwann auch ein Bürgermeister finden, der so "kultursensibel" ist und den Quatsch erlaubt.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

Also, eine Familie fordert das.
Aha -- also fordern das alle muslime, weil das für dich ja alles das gleiche ist.

Ich will nach meinem Tod in den Wald geworfen werden.
Kriege ich auch nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also, eine Familie fordert das.
> Aha -- also fordern das alle muslime, weil das für dich ja alles das gleiche ist.



A) Wo auch immer ich von „allen“ sprach.
B) Es fängt immer damit an, dass einer etwas fordert. Es geht darum, solchen Auswüchsen bei Zeiten beizukommen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

Ja, fordern kann man viel, kriegen ist eine völlig andere Nummer.
Wieso ist für dich fordern gleich kriegen? Verstehe ich nicht.
Aber halt -- ein Tatverdächtiger ist für dich ja auch gleich der Täter.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, fordern kann man viel, kriegen ist eine völlig andere Nummer.



Ich weiß. Es geht darum, dass man solche Forderung gleich im Keim erstickt, damit die Leute gar nicht erst zu dreist werden.  



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso ist für dich fordern gleich kriegen? Verstehe ich nicht.



Wo genau habe ich das geschrieben, dass das für mich das gleiche ist?



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber halt -- ein Tatverdächtiger ist für dich ja auch gleich der Täter.



Und wo bitte habe ich das behauptet?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Es geht darum, dass man solche Forderung gleich im Keim erstickt, damit die Leute gar nicht erst zu dreist werden.



Ach so.
Dann fordere ich die Abschaffung von Karneval und Oktoberfesten.
Ach ja, ist ja Kultur und Tradition. Darf man nicht abschaffen.
Natürlich muss man die Kultur und Traditionen anderer abschaffen -- denn das ist wichtig für den Erhalt der eigenen Kultur.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich will nach meinem Tod in den Wald geworfen werden.
> Kriege ich auch nicht.



Und warum?

Weil heutzutage ein gigantisches Geschäft mit den Toten, und deren Beerdigung, aufgebaut worden ist.

Ich habe in den letzten 5 Jahren beide Elternteile zu Grabe tragen müssen. 

Hm, das wahr schon eine Sauerei, was da abgemolken wurde.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Und warum?
> 
> Weil heutzutage ein gigantisches Geschäft mit den Toten, und deren Beerdigung, aufgebaut worden ist.
> 
> ...



Tut mir Leid für dich. 

Ja, die Preise damals wurden 1 zu 1 von  Mark in Euro umgesetzt.
Der Sarg meines Opas kostete damals 4400 Mark. Der exakt gleiche Sarg meiner Oma 5 Jahre später 4000 Euro.
Das sind die wahren Gangster.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Dann fordere ich die Abschaffung von Karneval und Oktoberfesten.
> Ach ja, ist ja Kultur und Tradition. Darf man nicht abschaffen.
> Natürlich muss man die Kultur und Traditionen anderer abschaffen -- denn das ist wichtig für den Erhalt der eigenen Kultur.



Wenn die ihre „Kultur und Traditionen“ leben wollen, dann bitte bei sich. Ich geh auch nicht in einen Fussballverein uns sage, so ab heute spielen wir Handball.

Niemand zwingt die Leute herzukommen, wenn es ihnen hier nicht passt, ab in den nächsten Flieger. 

Und nicht alles, was diese Leute als „Kultur und Traditionen“ deklarieren ist überhaupt gut. Oder willst du, dass wir hier das schlagen von Frauen auch als „Kultur“ hinnehmen?

Ups, es gibt ja „kultursensible“ Richter, die das bereits machen:

Justiz-Skandal: Deutsche Richterin rechtfertigt eheliche Gewalt mit Koran - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ist wohl „Kultur“, müssen wir wohl mit Leben.

PS: Ich warte noch darauf, dass du deine Aussagen belegst. Wo habe ich behauptet, dass fordern und bekommen das gleiche ist und wo habe ich behauptet das Tatverdächtiger und Täter das gleiche sind?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder willst du, dass wir hier das schlagen von Frauen auch als „Kultur“ hinnehmen?



Das verstößt gegen das Gesetz. Muss man darauf echt eingehen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Ich warte noch darauf, dass du deine Aussagen belegst. Wo habe ich behauptet, dass fordern und bekommen das gleiche ist und wo habe ich behauptet das Tatverdächtiger und Täter das gleiche sind?



Muss ich das?
Du bringst doch ständig irgendwelche Links, wo hier und da wieder Tatverdächtige sind.
War das nicht letztens was aus Schweden?
Keine Ahnung, ich guck mir den Kram ja nicht wirklich an.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das verstößt gegen das Gesetz. Muss man darauf echt eingehen?



Laut dem von mir verlinkten Artikel sieht eine Richterin das wohl anders. 

Und wer sagt dir, dass diese Leute nicht irgendwann auch das fordern?

PS: Ich warte noch darauf, dass du deine Aussagen belegst. Wo habe ich behauptet, dass fordern und bekommen das gleiche ist und wo habe ich behauptet das Tatverdächtiger und Täter das gleiche sind?



Threshold schrieb:


> Muss ich das?



Wenn du diese Aussagen bringst, ja.




Threshold schrieb:


> Du bringst doch ständig irgendwelche Links, wo hier und da wieder Tatverdächtige sind.



Das war übrigens BMWDriver.



Threshold schrieb:


> War das nicht letztens was aus Schweden?



Da ging es aber nicht darum.



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich guck mir den Kram ja nicht wirklich an.



Das merkt man.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Sarg meines Opas kostete damals 4400 Mark. Der exakt gleiche Sarg meiner Oma 5 Jahre später 4000 Euro.
> Das sind die wahren Gangster.



Joah, das ist ja noch human. 

Du glaubst gar nicht, wie die zuschlagen.

Da müssen verbrennbare Klamotten gekauft werden, damit die Brenner nicht verstopfen. 

Als ob die Brenner nicht alles verheizen, aber nee,

der könnte ja etwas verschmutzst werden.


----------



## Jason1 (13. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wer sagt dir, dass diese Leute nicht irgendwann auch das fordern?



Und wer sagt dir, dass nicht irgendwann jemand fordert das Katzen rosa angestrichen werden sollen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Protip:* Warten wird doch einfach mal ab was auch immer wer auch immer wann auch immer fordert...und lehnen es DANN ab, Deal(?)

*PS:* Fordern darf man hier btw zum Glück alles , freies Land und so....ich werd irgendwann mal einen Ferrarie oder so fordern, wer weiß, vielleicht funktionierts.


----------



## Grestorn (14. Oktober 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Anhand deiner Schreibweise und "Argumentation" kann man schon nach 3 Posts von dir erkennen, dass du zur typischen "Alles was mir nicht gefällt ist rechts und ihr liegt ja alle falsch, da ihr gegen die 'falsche Seite' argumentiert" - Sparte gehörst.



Wo würdest Du Dich denn politisch einordnen? Warum fällt es Dir so schwer, Deine politische Grundeinstellung als konservativ und nationalistisch zu sehen, wenn sie genau das ist? Ich finde es komisch, das Menschen eine Haltung zeigen, und wenn man sie dann benennt, furchtbar entrüstet von sich weisen. 

Was mich daran besonders überrascht, ist das man offenbar Angst hat, in der Öffentlichkeit zuzugeben, dass man ein nationalistisches Weltbild hat. Obwohl man es hat. Man schämt sich offenbar seiner eigenen Einstellung. Woran liegt das?

Ich finde das ein sehr interessantes Phänomen, was speziell in D besonders stark ausgeprägt ist. Die Österreicher, obwohl ähnlich historisch belastet, haben diese Art von politischer Scham irgendwie kaum oder gar nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich finde das ein sehr interessantes Phänomen, was speziell in D besonders stark ausgeprägt ist. Die Österreicher, obwohl ähnlich historisch belastet, haben diese Art von politischer Scham irgendwie kaum oder gar nicht.



Weil Östereich nach dem Krieg von den Alliierten auch ehr als Opfer des Nationalsozialismus angesehen und behandelt wurde ("Zwangsanschluss" ans Deutsche Reich).
Das nicht wenige Täter von Hitlers Vernichtungskrieg auch aus Östereich kamen und damals eine Mehrheit den Anschluss an das Deutsche Reich, mit seinem Reichskanzler mit östereichischen Wurzeln, begrüßten hat man nie wirklich aufgearbeitet / wirklich kritisch reflektiert.
Entsprechend hat sich in Östereich später auch nie breitflächig diese kritische Sicht und "Selbstzensur" auf Nationalismus entwickelt wie in Deutschland, da man sich auf Volksebene halt selbst nie wirklich als Täter und beteiligter Akteur der Verbrechen sah, sondern immer den eigenen Opferstatus hervorhob.

Ich denke daher finden solche Ansichten in Östereich auch in der Öffentlichkeit eine wesentlich größere Akzeptanz als hier in Deutschland.


----------



## Jason1 (14. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was mich daran besonders überrascht, ist das man offenbar Angst hat, in der Öffentlichkeit zuzugeben, dass man ein nationalistisches Weltbild hat. Obwohl man es hat. Man schämt sich offenbar seiner eigenen Einstellung. Woran liegt das?
> 
> *Ich finde das ein sehr interessantes Phänomen, was speziell in D besonders stark ausgeprägt ist. Die Österreicher, obwohl ähnlich historisch belastet, haben diese Art von politischer Scham irgendwie kaum oder gar nicht.*



Ja, das ist wirklich eine Interessante Sache.
Ich hatte selber eine Großmutter aus Österreich und die war zu jeder Zeit der Meinung das Österreich sowas ähnliches war wie Polen (-nur ohne Krieg)….es wurde in Ihrer Vorstellung also mehr oder weniger widerrechtlich besetzt (-sie hat es immer „gestohlen“ genannt^^)  und niemand hatte eine Wahl etwas dagegen zu unternehmen. Alles was danach passiert ist waren dann halt „die Nazis“ schuld.

Das ist historisch natürlich komplett unhaltbar, denn Österreich ist genauso verblendet und voller Jubel in Hitler rein gerannt wie Deutschland. Wobei solche Behauptungen von älteren Leuten die wirklich noch dabei gewesen waren vor allem auch ein Schutzmechanismus sind/oder waren, um sich nicht selber in der Verantwortung sehen zu müssen. So oder so hat es jedenfalls in der Tat dazu geführt, dass sich Österreich auch heute im Hinblick auf die NS Zeit eher in einer Opferrolle sieht und die Bevölkerung entsprechend weniger sensibel ist, wenn es darum geht sich klar in einem eher rechten Blickwinkel zu positionieren. 

In Deutschland hört sich sowas dann bekanntlich oft eher so an.: _„Ich bin ja nichts rechtsradikal eingestellt,...aaaber,“._  Und auch wenn in der heutigen Zeit bei weitem wirklich nicht alle rechtsradikal sind die bspw. die AfD wählen, oder auch im Laufe der Zeit einige Dinge im Hinblick auf Flüchtlinge oder Asylanten kritischer und/oder teilweise radikaler sehen, so vertreten sie halt dennoch je nach Stärke und Ausprägung dieser Einstellung halt oft genug Punkte die genau aus dieser rechtsradikalen Sparte kommen und sie natürlich bedienen. Das sollte man sich immer bewusst machen, alles andere ist ein Stück weit einfach Selbstbetrug. (-Das soll jetzt übrigens keine Verurteilung sein o.ä., es ist lediglich eine Beobachtung.)


----------



## Jason1 (15. Oktober 2017)

Hier mal ein Bogen von der Bundestagswahl zur Landtagswahl in Niedersachsen, wo ja heute gewählt wird. 

Denn für Martin Schulz (SPD Chef) geht es aufgrund der desaströsen Ergebnisse der Bundestagswahl wohl um alles und wenn die SPD nach der Bundestagswahl erneut derart abstürzt, wird er wohl nicht mehr zu halten sein….Wobei ihm im Grunde aber schon der Spiegel Artikel den Rest gegeben hat, wo sich Schulz quasi selber demontiert und weniger als Parteichef, sondern eher als arme Wurst voller Selbstzweifel erscheint.: DER SPIEGEL 2017/40

Vor dem Hintergrund ist zudem folgendes vor allem kurz vor der Wahl komplett unverständlich. 
13% der Bürger wählen einen verkorksten rechtsgerichteten Verein wie die AfD zur drittstärksten Kraft in den Bundestag und  de Maizière (CDU) fällt daraufhin nichts besseres ein als einen muslimischen Feiertag in die Runde zu werfen…und Schulz springt auch noch fröhlich mit auf den Zug auf.



> *Muslimischer Feiertag - „Man muss über den Vorschlag nachdenken“*
> _Aus den eigenen Reihen wird Innenminister de Maizière (CDU) für seinen Satz zu muslimischen Feiertagen kritisiert wird. SPD-Chef Schulz ist begeistert. Ihn habe der „Vorschlag“ überrascht, zumal de Maizière „nicht der Fantasievollste“ sei._
> …
> Muslimischer Feiertag: „Man muss uber den Vorschlag nachdenken“ - WELT



 Wenn man vorhat noch mehr Wähler in die Arme von AfD & Co. zu scheuchen und gleichzeitig seinen politischen Selbstmord weiter voran treiben will, sollte man sich exakt SO verhalten. Einen noch beknackteren Zeitpunkt für einen derartigen Vorschlag gibt es jedenfalls nicht. 

Generell ist sowas in der vorherrschenden Situation wo eh schon viele Bürger dem Islam kritisch gegenüberstehen eine vollkommen unsinnige Überlegung, denn damit schürt man nur weiteren Unmut und drückt noch mehr Bürger nach rechts außen. Wie wirklichkeitsfremd muss man eigentlich sein um nicht zu wissen das in so einer Stimmungslage derartige Vorschläge alles nur noch schlimmer machen?


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde ja sämtliche religiöse Feiertage abschaffen.
Man könnte andere Feiertage einführen.
Wie heißt noch der Typ, der die Impfung gegen Kinderlähmung entwickelt hat?
Dem sollte man ein Denkmal in Form eines Feiertages geben.


----------



## Jason1 (15. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde ja sämtliche religiöse Feiertage abschaffen.


Das wäre imo Politik am Bürger vorbei.
Denn viele halten trotz steigender Kirchenaustritte  nach wie vor an Kirche und der Religion fest und daran ist ja auch gar nicht schlimmer. Wobei die christlichen Feiertage für viele ja mehr zu einer Art Tradition geworden sind und weniger etwas mit "Glauben" an sich zu tun haben.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Tja, dann kannst du aber auch fragen, wieso es keine Feiertage für Buddhisten gibt, für Juden, für Atheisten und sonst für wen.
Du kannst nicht alle bedienen, logisch wäre es dann, einfach alle religiösen Feiertage abzuschaffen.
Jeder kann dann Weihnachten, Ostern, Chanukka oder was auch immer nach eigenem Ermessen feiern.


----------



## efdev (15. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde ja sämtliche religiöse Feiertage abschaffen.
> Man könnte andere Feiertage einführen.



Man könnte auch die Urlaubstage entsprechend für alle anheben wer an den Feiertagen frei haben will muss sich halt frei nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Urlaubstage sind ja Verhandlungssache. Die meisten Firmen begrenzen jetzt bei 25 Tagen. 30 Tage sind eher selten.
Und klar, wer Weihnachten frei haben will, nimmt sich dann Urlaub.
Mir reicht es ja schon, dass der Staat bei einem eingetragenen Christ die Steuern eintreibt -- das muss endlich mal aufhören.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, dann kannst du aber auch fragen, wieso es keine Feiertage für Buddhisten gibt, für Juden, für Atheisten und sonst für wen.
> Du kannst nicht alle bedienen, logisch wäre es dann, einfach alle religiösen Feiertage abzuschaffen.
> Jeder kann dann Weihnachten, Ostern, Chanukka oder was auch immer nach eigenem Ermessen feiern.



Sehe ich völlig anders. Christliche Feiertage haben auch einen gewissen geschichtlichen Aspekt, immerhin hat das Christentum Deutschland und Europa doch recht erheblich über Jahrhunderte geprägt und somit eine gewisse Tradition, egal ob man daran glaubt oder eben nicht. Wollte man mit deiner Begründung die Feiertage abschaffen könnte man auch gleich Silvester abschaffen, da in Deutschland lebende Chinesen und Vietnamesen zum Beispiel Neujahr erst um den 20 Januar rum feiern und somit auch keine Berücksichtigung bei unseren Feiertagen finden. Genauso wie orthodoxe Christen in Deutschland, für die Weinachten erst am 6 und 7 Januar ist und die dort auch keinen Feiertag haben. 

Man kann schlicht nicht alle Gruppen berücksichtigen die irgendwelche eigenen Feiertage haben und man muss es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht. Im Zweifelsfall gehen Traditionen des Gastlandes nunmal vor und das Rad (die Feiertage) neuerfinden muss man nun auch nicht, nur weil sie nicht mit Feiertagen von Zuwanderern übereinander passen und sie einen bestimmten religösen Ursprung besitzen.
Ich habe als Atheist ja auch keine Probleme damit Weinachten, oder Ostern, aus Tradition zu feiern, obwohl es christliche Feste sind (wobei Ostern ja eigentlich ehr ein heidnisch / germanischer Brauch ist).^^

Davon unabhängig, wie klingt das den wen man dann am 24 Dezember statt Weinachten den Tag der Impfung von Kinderlähmung feiern würde und dabei unter einem Tannebaum geschmückt Sprizen und Arzneipackungen Geschenke austauscht und sich dabei "frohe Impfung gegen Kinderlähmung" wünscht?  
Doch irgendwie komisch. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Mir reicht es ja schon, dass der Staat bei einem eingetragenen Christ  die Steuern eintreibt -- das muss endlich mal aufhören.



Dem stimme ich allerdings absolut zu.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe auch noch nie jemanden gesehen, der *Weihnachts*geld ablehnt, obwohl er kein Christ ist.

Geld stinkt halt wirklich nicht


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Tja, das liegt daran, dass das so genannt wird, es aber keins ist. 
Und frag mal die Leute, die in den letzten Jahren neue Jobs angefangen haben -- die kriegen keine extra Vergütungen mehr.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, das liegt daran, dass das so genannt wird, es aber keins ist.



Was genau ist es dann?

Weihnachtsgeld – Wikipedia
Weihnachtsgeld (Sonderzahlung): Definition, Begriff und Erklarung im JuraForum.de 

Diese Definitonen beziehen sich auf das Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Wie gesagt, ich kriege kein Weihnachtsgeld. Ich kriege eine Sonderzahlung, die eben mit dem Novembergehalt kommt.
Wie du das am Ende nennst, ist deine persönliche Sache.
Nur kriegen viele solche Sonderleistungen nicht mehr. Gerade wenn du einen Job neu anfängst. Das Unternehmen spart sich dann solche Sonderzahlungen.
Gibt ja auch kein Gesetzt, dass man das zahlen muss.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

Ist Verhandlungssache.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist Verhandlungssache.



richtig. Und wenn der Chef sagt, Sonderleistungen gibt es nicht, kannst du entweder gleich gehen oder es akzeptieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

Richtig. Entweder man akzeptiert es oder sucht sich was anderes.

Aber auch hier, das würde ja Eigentverantwortung und Eigeninitative erfordern.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Wie gesagt, es gibt praktisch keine Firmen mehr, die das zahlen. Ist nun mal so.
Und die Firmen, die das noch zahlen, suchen keine neuen Leute.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

Und für diese Aussage hast du bestimmt Quellen, oder?

Ich kenne genug Leute, die sowohl Weihnachts- und Urlaubsgeld, als auch Gewinnbeteiligung bekommen.

WEnn man natürlich nichts gelernt hat und nichts kann, dann kann man auf sowas natürlich nicht hoffen.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kriege kein Weihnachtsgeld. Ich kriege eine Sonderzahlung, die eben mit dem Novembergehalt kommt.
> Wie du das am Ende nennst, ist deine persönliche Sache.



Weil es auf deiner Abrechnung als Sonderzahlung aufgefuehrt ist, ist es generell kein Weihnachtsgeld mehr, sondern eine Sonderzahlung mit persoenlicher Definition?
Das du es zufaellig mit dem Novembergehalt bekommst, wie auch das Weihnachtsgeld definiert ist, ist reiner Zufall.


Weil dir die Definition, aus welchen Gruenden auch immer, wahrscheinlich damit du kein schlechtes Gewissen hast, einen Bonus mit christlich religioesem Hintergrund bekommst, ist es einfach jetzt nicht mehr das was es ist.

Na bastel dir die Welt weiterhin wie du sie magst


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und für diese Aussage hast du bestimmt Quellen, oder?
> 
> Ich kenne genug Leute, die sowohl Weihnachts- und Urlaubsgeld, als auch Gewinnbeteiligung bekommen.
> 
> WEnn man natürlich nichts gelernt hat und nichts kann, dann kann man auf sowas natürlich nicht hoffen.



Ich bin Mitglied in der IHK. Also erzähl mir keinen Unsinn.
Ich weiß genau, was firmen zahlen und was nicht.
Und was du meinst, sind Führungspositionen. Das ist was völlig anders als der Werkzeugmechaniker an der CNC Fräse.


----------



## Jason1 (15. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, dann kannst du aber auch fragen, wieso es keine Feiertage für Buddhisten gibt, für Juden, für Atheisten und sonst für wen.


Man sollte schlicht realistisch sein und auch die Bevölkerung im Blick halten und die würde Feiertage aus anderen Kulturkreisen kaum akzeptieren, ganz zu schweigen davon das es ein Chaos an allen Arbeitsplätzen geben würde. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht alle bedienen, logisch wäre es dann, einfach alle religiösen Feiertage abzuschaffen.


Atheismus in allen Ehren, aber bitte nicht staatlich verordnet, sowas geht nie gut aus.



Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder kann dann Weihnachten, Ostern, Chanukka oder was auch immer nach eigenem Ermessen feiern


Das kann auch jetzt jeder, es geht in dem Fall vor allem um die Tatsache das ein Feiertag kein Arbeitstag ist.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. Oktober 2017)

Ein Urlaubstag ist auch kein Arbeitstag


----------



## Verminaard (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde die Idee, das man generell religioese Feiertage abschafft nicht verkehrt.

Im Moment zwickst sich die Situation die wir haben selbst.
Religionsfreiheit, christlich gepraegtes Land, Islam gehoert zu Deutschland, keine Diskriminierung -- nur wo bleiben da die anderen Religionen, etc.
Um es mal in eine Zeile zu packen.

Wenn man schon so weltoffen fuer alle Ideen ist, wieso nicht die religoesen Feiertage abschaffen, zum Auslgeich 3-7 (war mal in den Raum geworfen) zusaetzliche freie Tage fuer religioese Feiern zur freien Verfuegung?
Darueber hinaus gibt es nichts, egal wer wo wann wie woher warum.
Waer mMn eine vernuenftige Gleichstellung.

Das einzige Problem was wir in Europa haben, das es die christlichen Feiertage schon ewig gibt und die fast fest in unser Arbeitsleben, natuerlich mit Ausnahmen, eingebunden sind.
Wobei, wenn man so drueber nachdenkt, gibt es genug Berufsgruppen, die keine Ruecksicht auf solche Feiertage nehmen koennen und duerfen, und muessen sich trotzdem arrangieren.


Threshold, wieso erzaehlt Kaaruzo hier deiner Meinung nach Unsinn?
Deine Argumentation laesst sehr zu wuenschen uebrig.
"Ich bin Mitglied in der IHK deswegen laberst du Unsinn".
Ernsthaft jetzt?
Weist du durch deine Mitgliedschaft denn ganz genau was welcher Betrieb wo zahlt?
Nur als Beispiel: einer meiner engeren Freunde bekommt Urlaubs/Weihnachtsgeld, Boni fuer Arbeitsverbesserungsvorschlaege (z.b. man platziert einen Schrabendreher lieber an Punkt A statt Punkt G) usw.
Nein er ist kein Manager, ist in der Produktion.
Meine Fresse, wie engstirnig kann man nur sein?

Na nicht schlimm, der Deutsche macht ja eh nix anderes ausser saufen und im Fußballstadion sich pruegeln....
Nur mal soviel zu "man darf nicht Verallgemeinern".


----------



## Jason1 (15. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee, das man generell religioese Feiertage abschafft nicht verkehrt.
> ...
> Das einzige Problem was wir in Europa haben, das es die christlichen Feiertage schon ewig gibt und die fast fest in unser Arbeitsleben, natuerlich mit Ausnahmen, eingebunden sind.
> *Wobei, wenn man so drueber nachdenkt, gibt es genug Berufsgruppen, die keine Ruecksicht auf solche Feiertage nehmen koennen und duerfen, und muessen sich trotzdem arrangieren.*


Da gibt es idR aber immer einen Ausgleich in irgendeiner Form.

Es ist einfach unrealistisch alle Feiertage abschaffen zu wollen und mal ganz davon abgesehen, wer lässt sich schon gerne freie Tage streichen? Selbst ~98% der nicht religiösen Bürger würden gegen solche Bestrebungen Sturm laufen. Das wäre halt imo halt exakt die Politik _"am Bürger vorbei" _die einem oft viel Ärger einbrockt.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach unrealistisch alle Feiertage abschaffen zu wollen und mal ganz davon abgesehen, wer lässt sich schon gerne freie Tage streichen? Selbst ~98% der nicht religiösen Bürger würden gegen solche Bestrebungen Sturm laufen. Das wäre halt imo halt exakt die Politik _"am Bürger vorbei" _die einem oft viel Ärger einbrockt.



Ich zitier mich mal selbst, scheint untergegangen zu sein: 





Verminaard schrieb:


> ..wieso nicht die religoesen Feiertage  abschaffen, *zum Auslgeich 3-7 (war mal in den Raum geworfen)  zusaetzliche freie Tage fuer religioese Feiern zur freien  Verfuegung?*



Wo genau ist das jetzt am Buerger vorbei?
Wenn X christliche Feiertage offiziell abgeschafft werden und ich dafuer die gleiche Anzahl an freien Tagen die ich mir selbst einteilen kann bekomme?
Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz.


----------



## Jason1 (15. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wo genau ist das jetzt am Buerger vorbei?
> Wenn X christliche Feiertage offiziell abgeschafft werden und ich dafuer die gleiche Anzahl an freien Tagen die ich mir selbst einteilen kann bekomme?
> Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz.


_"Am Bürger vorbei"_ ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil viele trotz fehlender (-oder geringer) Religiosität in den Feiertagen dennoch eine Art Identität sehen...kurzum, die meisten Bürger werden einfach nicht wollen das diese Feiertage abgeschafft werden. Selbst wenn man selber keinen Bezug in der Form dazu hat, ist das einfach etwas das eine Regierung berücksichtigen muss.   Ansonsten passiert wohl sowas hier, was ich mal spaßeshalber mit der Simpsonsfolge hier verdeutliche . :



> *Die Stadt der primitiven Langweiler / They Saved Lisa's Brain*
> _Laut Stadtverordnung übernehmen die klügsten Bürger das Ruder und das sind die Mitglieder der Mensa. Sie setzen sich das Ziel, aus Springfield ein Utopia zu machen. Und das versuchen sie mit kreativen Ideen, wie die Anpassung der Uhrzeit und des Datums ans Dezimalsystem.
> 
> Doch als die Mensa-Mitglieder ihre Pläne der Stadt vorstellen geht alles schief: Zuerst verbieten sie brutale Sportarten, wie Stier- und Hahnenkämpfe wovon die Springfielder noch begeistert sind, doch als Professor Frink auch Hockey, Football, Liegestützen und alle anderen Sportarten mit nacktem Oberkörper verbieten will, ändert sich die Stimmung ins negative. Als der Comic-Typ auch noch verlangt, dass es nach dem Vorbild der Vulkanier nur noch alle sieben Jahre eine Paarung geben darf, etc.pp._
> ...


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach unrealistisch alle Feiertage abschaffen zu wollen und mal ganz davon abgesehen, wer lässt sich schon gerne freie Tage streichen? Selbst ~98% der nicht religiösen Bürger würden gegen solche Bestrebungen Sturm laufen. Das wäre halt imo halt exakt die Politik _"am Bürger vorbei" _die einem oft viel Ärger einbrockt.



Der Buß und Bettag wurde abgeschafft. Also das geht schon.

Ich will ja keine Feiertagsfreie Welt. Nur wieso müssen das religiöse Feiertage sein, die andere Religionen ausgrenzen?
Wieso nicht allgeimeine Feiertage?
Die Gründung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland als Feiertag.
Ein Feiertag gibt es für Max Plack, denn ohne ihn würde wir hier nicht reden.
Dann einen für Robert Koch.
Einen für Einstein.
Die Brüder Grimm könnten auch noch einen abgreifen.
Goethe geht auch.
Also alles Deutsche, die in ihrem Bereich Weltklasse sind, auf die man stolz sein kann.
Und nein, Lothar Matthäus kriegt keinen.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich zitier mich mal selbst, scheint untergegangen zu sein:
> 
> Wo genau ist das jetzt am Buerger vorbei?
> Wenn X christliche Feiertage offiziell abgeschafft werden und ich dafuer die gleiche Anzahl an freien Tagen die ich mir selbst einteilen kann bekomme?
> Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz.



Und wieso willst du sie abschaffen nur um sie dann gegen welche mit ursprünglich nicht christlicher Bedeutung zu ersetzen? Wer nicht religiös ist, oder einen anderen Glauben hat den interessiert es doch schon heute nicht mehr ob an Weinachten Christi Geburt gefeiert wird, oder an Karfreitag und Ostern seine Auferständerung. Der hat da schlicht einfach nur frei und nimmt das gerne mit.

Das abzuschaffen, nur um es dann mit "neutraler" Bedeutung wieder einzuführen  ist doch wie als würde man ein Schiff bauen das man dann verschrottet weil einem die Farbe und Geschichte nicht gefällt und dann ein neues bauen das man dann in einer anderen Farbe anstreicht.

Es macht schlicht keinen Sinn.
Diese Feiertage sind wie ich vor ein paar Seiten schon schrieb auch ein Stück von uns in Deutschland gelebte Tradition und vor allem Geschichte.
Warum sollte man da diese Feiertage nur deshalb abschaffen, um sie dann wieder anzuschaffen, nur weil sie ursprünglich eine christliche Tradition hatten?

Führen wir dann auch bald das chinesische Drachenfest ein weil in Deutschland lebende Chinesen sonst gegenüber dem Karneval benachteiligt wären?

Ich halte es jedenfalls nicht für richtig das man diese Feiertage demontieren möchte nur weil sie eine christliche Bedeutung haben / hatten.

Es stellt sich doch am Ende schließlich sowieso die Frage warum man bei Feiertagen überhaupt Rücksicht auf irgend eine Religion nehmen sollte nur weil sie da irgend eine religiöse Eigenheit hat.
Letztlich hat da aus meiner Sicht keine Religion ein Recht auf irgend einen gesetzlich geregelten Tag an dem man irgend jemanden frei geben müsste, nur weil irgend ein Messias geboren wurde, oder Gott irgend welche Gebote "gesandt" hat.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Der Karneval ist letztendlich auch auf einen christlichen Brauch zurück zu führen.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Karneval ist letztendlich auch auf einen christlichen Brauch zurück zu führen.



Ja und wie ich auch schon schrieb, das Osterfest ist auf die heidnische germanische Religion zurück zu führen. Und nun?
Die meisten Feiertage haben, oder hatten irgendwann mal einen religiösen Hintergrund, egal in welche Kulturen man auch schaut.

Die ursprünglich religiöse Bedeutung ist aber heutzutage  vermehrt kaum noch so relevant wie früher. Nicht wenige Menschen feiern einfach nur noch aus Tradition.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Und deswegen abschaffen.


----------



## Jason1 (15. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und deswegen abschaffen.


Wie gesagt, du hast möglicherweise keine Bezug zu Feiertagen, andere (-viele sogar) schon noch und das sollte man bei seinen Überlegungen nicht vergessen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Buß und Bettag wurde abgeschafft. Also das geht schon.


Der "Buß und Bettag" war ja auch kein essentieller Feiertag und wurde vor allem aus wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten abgeschafft.  
Das ist also ganz was anderes als z. B. Weihnachten oder Ostern.  Aber das Thema Feiertage, warum es sie gibt, bzw. warum sie nicht abgeschafft werden ist für mich im Grunde beendet und selbst in mittelbarer Zukunft dürfte die Unterhaltung dazu rein akademisch sein.

Viel wichtiger ist für mich aktuell was bei der Wahl in Niedersachsen raus gekommen ist. 
(Hochrechnungen dürften ja bald raus kommen.)


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Ja, kennen wir. Wirtschaftlich. Immer die gleiche Leier.
Kann ich nicht mehr hören.

Rot Grün ist in Hannover Geschichte.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. Oktober 2017)

Aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen kannst du gleich alle Feiertage abschaffen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen kannst du gleich alle Feiertage abschaffen.



Es geht um Arbeitsplätze.
Die Automobilindustrie darf nicht geschädigt werden, es geht um Jobs.
Wir müssen Waffen verkaufen, denn es geht um Jobs.

Was?
In der Pflege gibt es einen Notstand?
Dann müssten wir ja Arbeitsplätze schaffen -- das geht natürlich nicht.


----------



## Jason1 (15. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, kennen wir. Wirtschaftlich. Immer die gleiche Leier.
> Kann ich nicht mehr hören.


Keine Ahnung was du damit jetzt sagen willst, aber für mich ist das Thema wie gesagt eh durch.

----
Da sind sie also. :



> *Erste Zahlen zur Niedersachen-Wahl: SPD stärkste Kraft, Linke bangen um Einzug in den Landtag
> *
> Nach den Prognosen (18.00 Uhr) können die Sozialdemokraten in Niedersachsen ihr Ergebnis auf 37 bis 37,5 Prozent steigern (2013: 32,6). Die CDU kommt nur noch auf 35 Prozent (36,0). Zum ersten Mal seit 2003 ist sie damit nicht mehr stärkste Kraft in dem Bundesland.
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du damit jetzt sagen willst, aber für mich ist das Thema wie gesagt eh durch.



Dass sich alles und jeder wirtschaftlichen Interessen unterzuordnen hat.  

Ja, Niedersachsen.
Die CDU feiert, weil sie nicht so viel verloren haben wie zuvor gedacht. 
Das muss man erst mal schaffen. 
Und die Grünen reden davon, dass doch nur 2 Stimmen zur Mehrheit mit der SPD fehlen.
Dass sie 5,5% verloren hat, ist dabei irrelevant.

Meine Fresse -- Politiker. 
Ich kann diese Penner nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

Gerade das Wahlergebniss aus Österreich gesehen. Schöne Sache, ich freue mich 

Schon als Außenminister ist Herr Kurz positiv aufgefallen (insbesondere als er geschafft hat, was laut Frau Merkel nicht möglich ist). Hoffentlich führt er als Kanzler (so er Kanzler wird) diesen Kurs fort. Das wäre auch gut für uns, wenn dann weniger der sogenannten "Flüchtlinge" kommen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (15. Oktober 2017)

-------------Nationalratswahl 2017--------------

So. Bei uns ist in Österreich ist nun auch Wahlschluss.
Hier nun die ersten Ergebnisse*:

ÖVP ---- 31.6% (+7.6%)
SPÖ ---- 26.9% (-0.3%)
FPÖ ---- 26.0% (+5.5%)
Grüne --- 3.9% (-8.5%)
NEOS --- 5.1% (+0.2%)
Pilz ------ 4.3% (+4.3%)
Sonst.---- 2.2%

Hürde für den Parlamentseinzug: 4%

Mögliche Koalitionen:
ÖVP + SPÖ - (Mitte/Rechts + Links) klassische GroKo
(nach nunmehr 11 Jahren GroKo eher unwahrscheinlich...)

ÖVP + FPÖ - (Mitte/Rechts + Rechts)

SPÖ + FPÖ - (Links + Rechts)​
*Im Endergebnis werden Wahlkarten und Briefwahlstimmen anfangs prozentual eingerechnet,
mit der Zeit (Auszählungen) kommen mehr Fixwerte dazu. Größere Schwankungen wird es aber nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

Ach 4% Hürde? Schön, dann kommt ihr sogar ohne die Grünen aus. Ist schon zu beneiden.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. Oktober 2017)

Was ist daran zu beneiden?


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Was ist daran zu beneiden?



Typisches Rechts Denken. 
Was ist noch mal passiert, als das letzte Mal Nationalisten das Land geführt haben? Ach ja. mehrere Millionen tote.
von daher -- viel Spaß.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Typisches Rechts Denken.
> Was ist noch mal passiert, als das letzte Mal Nationalisten das Land geführt haben? Ach ja. mehrere Millionen tote.
> von daher -- viel Spaß.



Gehts nicht noch polemischer?
Man kann ja gespaltener Meinung sein ob das Ergebnis für Östereich jetzt besonders erfreulich sei, aber das was du da äußerst ist etwa so als würde man bei einem 20m Meteor davon sprechen das die Menschheit wie die Dinosaurier sterben wird, sobald er einschlägt. 
Völlig unwahrscheinlich / an Haaren herbei gezogen, genauso wie mehrere Millionen Tote wegen einer Regierung unter der ÖVP in Östereich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Was ist daran zu beneiden?



Ich meine, dass  das Thema Grüne hier im Thread schon mal erörtert wurde.



Threshold schrieb:


> Typisches Rechts Denken.
> Was ist noch mal passiert, als das letzte Mal Nationalisten das Land geführt haben? Ach ja. mehrere Millionen tote.
> von daher -- viel Spaß.



Das letzte Mal, dass die ÖVP den Kanzler stellte, war von 2000 bis 2007 (Wolfgang Schüssel).

Die Millionen Toten müssen wohl an mir vorbei gegangen sein. Magst du mich bitte (gerne mit Quellen) darüber aufklären?


----------



## chaotium (15. Oktober 2017)

Wir können die Feiertage abschaffen, das wäre mir egal.

Und die nicht deutschen Bundesbürger bekommen dann ihre Feiertage, Muslime und wie die ganzen Religionen heißen.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo, halte von Kurz nicht zu viel.
Schau dir den Typen mal genauer an.

Waere die FPÖ nicht so stark, wuerd der auch ganz anders reden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

Das ist mir bewusst, aber wenn er am Ende wegen der starken FPÖ die richtige Politik macht, reicht mir das.

Als Außenminister hat er ja auch ganz pragmatisch mit anderen Ländern zusammen das geschafft, was ja laut Frau Merkel nicht geht. Wirksam die Grenzen schützen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. Oktober 2017)

Ja, wirklich sehr wirksam. Im Prinzip hat er sich nur die Augen verbunden und gesagt: "Was ich nicht seh, das sieht mich auch nicht und kann es daher auch nicht geben.".


----------



## Taonris (15. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Typisches Rechts Denken.
> Was ist noch mal passiert, als das letzte Mal Nationalisten das Land geführt haben? Ach ja. mehrere Millionen tote.
> von daher -- viel Spaß.



Als Hitler damals in Österreich einmaschierte wurde der Gründer der heutigen ÖVP ins Arbeitslager geschickt und dort bei nahe zu Tote geprügelt weil er das Wort Österreich erwähnte. Soviel zum Thema ÖVP und Nationalsozialismus.

Mit dem Ergebnis kann man leben warum man den Sozialdemokraten nach der ganzen Silberstein Affäre immer noch so vertraut ist aber absolut unverständlich, aber wirklich stark ist die SPÖ sowieso nur mehr in den Städten...


----------



## RavionHD (15. Oktober 2017)

Hauptsache Pilz ist drin.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Oktober 2017)

LOL, mit Überhangmandaten könnte es in Niedersachsen evt. doch noch für eine Rot / Grüne Mehrheit reichen. 

Aktuell nach Hochrechnung hätten sie mit Überhangmandaten genau 73 Sitze, was genau die Hälfte wäre.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich sehr wirksam. Im Prinzip hat er sich nur die Augen verbunden und gesagt: "Was ich nicht seh, das sieht mich auch nicht und kann es daher auch nicht geben.".



Und damit erfolgreich die Balkanroute geschlossen und damit mehr erreicht, als Frau Merkel. 

Was ist daran eigentlich so schlimm, die Grenze zu schützen?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. Oktober 2017)

Was hat er denn damit erreicht? Er hat die Augen vor der Wahrheit verschlossen und seine Unmenschlichkeit eindrucksvoll zur Schau gestellt.

Also eigentlich keine besondere Leistung. Das kann doch jeder C-Promi besser.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

Welche Wahrheit denn?


----------



## Jason1 (15. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welche Wahrheit denn?


Das vieles schlecht läuft, aber man sich nicht immer davor verstecken kann und wenn es ums "Profitieren" geht, sind ja auch immer alle vorne dabei. Aber würdest du eventuell in Erwägung ziehen zwei eigenen Threads aufmachen mit dem Titel:

_"Warum ich sogenannten  Flüchtlinge _(-mit Betonung auf "sogenannte")_ nicht mag"_

und dann natürlich noch (-wie könnte es anders sein):

_"Warum ich Frau Merkel nicht mag"_

Wir wissen es jetzt langsam...Hier geht es um die Wahl und nicht um Animositäten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

Ja und ich finde das Wahlergebnis (das ja im Endeffekt auch uns beeinflusst) sehr gut. Aber hier im Thread wird dann ja behauptet, dass unter einem ÖVP Kanzler Millionen Tote drohen.

Soviel dazu, wer hier die Polemik betreibt...

PS: Wovor wird sich denn versteckt und wer profitiert von was? Bisschen weniger kryptisch und dafür präzise sagen, was du meinst.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um Arbeitsplätze.
> Die Automobilindustrie darf nicht geschädigt werden, es geht um Jobs.
> Wir müssen Waffen verkaufen, denn es geht um Jobs.
> 
> ...




Du weißt ja was man hier sagt:
Die Altenplfeger und Pflegehelfer sollen halt ihr Job wechseln *hust*


----------



## Jason1 (15. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber hier im Thread wird dann ja behauptet, dass unter einem ÖVP Kanzler Millionen Tote drohen.


Du bist ein Freund der totalen Übertreibung, oder? 
Wenn ich z.B. jetzt schreiben würde das es morgen regnen könnte, unterstellst du mir dann 5 Minuten später das ich eine Sintflut prophezeit hätte...und dies auch noch mit zwei Steintafeln unter den Armen, einem langen Bart im Gesicht...der im Wind weht? 



> PS: Wovor wird sich denn versteckt und wer profitiert von was? Bisschen weniger kryptisch und dafür präzise sagen, was du meinst.


Du hast doch die Unterhaltung mit BMW Driver mitbekommen, das liest du jetzt einfach nochmal durch und ansonsten...mach die vorgeschlagenen Threads auf, vielleicht schreibe ich ja sogar was rein. :>


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Du bist ein Freund der totalen Übertreibung, oder?
> Wenn ich z.B. jetzt schreiben würde das es morgen regnen könnte, unterstellst du mir dann 5 Minuten später das ich eine Sintflut prophezeit hätte...und dies auch noch mit zwei Steintafeln unter den Armen, einem langen Bart im Gesicht...der im Wind weht?



Du liest den Thread nicht wirklich, oder? Genau diese Behauptung wurde hier vor einer Seite aufgestellt.



Jason1 schrieb:


> Du hast doch die Unterhaltung mit BMW Driver mitbekommen, das liest du jetzt einfach nochmal durch und ansonsten...mach die vorgeschlagenen Threads auf, vielleicht schreibe ich ja sogar was rein. :>



Ich habe dich gefragt, also?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. Oktober 2017)

Lies doch mal eben die Stellen hier im Thread...da stehts doch schon.

Das ist zumindest das, was du hier allen immer vorschlägst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

Was genau meinst du?

Du hast gesagt Herr Kurz hätte die Augen vor der Wahrheit verschlossen. Wo genau finde ich die Antwort auf meine Frage (Welche Wahrheit?) im Thread?


----------



## Jason1 (15. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du liest den Thread nicht wirklich, oder? Genau diese Behauptung wurde hier vor einer Seite aufgestellt.


Mein Gott, Asche auf mein Haupt!
Jemand hat wirklich gesagt das früher Nationalisten Millionen Leute gekillt haben, dass hab ich dann wohl wirklich übersehen! 
_Schande *BimmelBimmel*, Schande *BimmelBimmel*...._



> Ich habe dich gefragt, also?


Und ich habe das schon alles bis zum erbrechen beantwortet. Ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern das du an der Diskussion beteiligt warst. Denkst du ich kau das jetzt nochmal alles mit dir durch, zumal du dich als erstaunlich Beratungsresistent erwiesen hast? Lass mich kurz nachdenken....Nö! Da investiere ich meine Zeit lieber in den Versuch meine telepathischen Fähigkeiten zu erwecken...,ich glaube das ist eine konstruktivere Nutzung der Zeit.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Als Hitler damals in Österreich einmaschierte wurde der Gründer der heutigen ÖVP ins Arbeitslager geschickt und dort bei nahe zu Tote geprügelt weil er das Wort Österreich erwähnte. Soviel zum Thema ÖVP und Nationalsozialismus.



Österreich hat sich Deutschland angeschlossen.
Dass ein paar natürlich dagegen waren ist klar, die hat man entsorgt. War in Deutschland nicht anders.

Das Dilemma heute ist, dass es nur noch um ein thema geht, dabei gibt es in Österreich genauso viel zu machen wie in Deutschland.
Dazu kommt, dass man die weitere Entwicklung nur anschauen muss. In Ungarn wird die Gewaltenteilung demontiert. Ein Grundpfeiler der Demokratie.
Das gleiche passiert in Polen.
Geht Österreich den gleichen Weg?
Ich will es nicht hoffen.
Eine rechte Partei wird also jetzt Koalitionspartner einer "Volkspartei".
Man stelle sich vor, die Union koaliert mit der Afd, um an der Macht zu bleiben. Tolle neue Welt.
Auf den Murks kann ich gerne verzichten.
Aber zum Glück ist Bayern ja in der Nähe -- vielleicht kommen die Österreicher demnächst auf die Idee, dass in Bayern auch ein paar Ösis wohnen und man das Land jetzt besetzen muss, damit die nicht verfolgt werden.
Herrlich.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du?
> 
> Du hast gesagt Herr Kurz hätte die Augen vor der Wahrheit verschlossen. Wo genau finde ich die Antwort auf meine Frage (Welche Wahrheit?) im Thread?



Na an etlichen Stellen. Du musst gar nicht weit suchen. Du hast sogar mit diskutiert. Also stell dich bitte nicht so an, das brauch ich ja jetzt nicht noch mal erklären. Da ist mir meine Zeit zu schade für.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Oktober 2017)

Die Argumentationen die bei BMWDriver gut und richtig waren gelten jetzt natuerlich ueberhaupt nicht.

Geht halt mit euerer kostbaren Zeit telepathische Kraefte erwecken oder den Weltfrieden finden. Sicher besser als hier rumzueiern.


Threshold, wuensch dir nicht was du mal bereuen koenntest.
Das sich Bayern abspaltet.
Wieder mal ein Erguss von dir, das du die Bayern ueberhaupt nicht ausstehen kannst.
Koennte man als Rassimus werten.
Natuerlich ist es bei dir was anderes. Du setzt ja immer ein Smiley dahinter und machst ja auch Urlaub in Bayern.

Was wird sich jetzt verschlechtern in Oesterreich, wenn Konservative mitregieren?
Seit dem Ende des WWII waren immer wieder mal Konservative mit in der Regierungsverantwortung.
Selbst von den Sozialisten hat man frueher andere Sachen gehoert. Und wohin hat uns das gebracht?
Ins Verderben oder zu "Deutschland geht es so gut wie nie"?

P.S. ich trau mich noch immer nicht ausser Haus seit der Bundestagswahl. Die Sturmtruppen der AfD treiben ja seit dem Einzug der AfD in den Bundestag ihr Unwesen auf den Straßen und nix ist mehr sicher....


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Mein Gott, Asche auf mein Haupt!
> Jemand hat wirklich gesagt das früher Nationalisten Millionen Leute gekillt haben, dass hab ich dann wohl wirklich übersehen!
> _Schande *BimmelBimmel*, Schande *BimmelBimmel*...._



Richtig gelesen hast du es wohl immer noch nicht. Er sagte wörtlich: 



> Was ist noch mal passiert, als das letzte Mal Nationalisten das Land geführt haben? Ach ja. mehrere Millionen tote. von daher -- viel Spaß.



Also als ob unter einem ÖVP Kanzler wieder das gleiche droht. Ist schon ein Unterschied in der Aussage. Aber lustig, dass die, die sich sonst an jeder Aussage stoßen, hier gar nichts sagen.

Ein Schelm, wer da böses denkt 



Jason1 schrieb:


> Und ich habe das schon alles bis zum erbrechen beantwortet. Ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern das du an der Diskussion beteiligt warst. Denkst du ich kau das jetzt nochmal alles mit dir durch, zumal du dich als erstaunlich Beratungsresistent erwiesen hast? Lass mich kurz nachdenken....Nö! Da investiere ich meine Zeit lieber in den Versuch meine telepathischen Fähigkeiten zu erwecken...,ich glaube das ist eine konstruktivere Nutzung der Zeit.



Also statt Argumente, mal wieder argumentum ad hominem. Wie vorhersehbar. 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Na an etlichen Stellen. Du musst gar nicht weit suchen. Du hast sogar mit diskutiert. Also stell dich bitte nicht so an, das brauch ich ja jetzt nicht noch mal erklären. Da ist mir meine Zeit zu schade für.



Nach meiner  Frage kam keine Antwort mehr von dir, die direkt auf meinen Beitrag gerichtet war. Warum also behauptest du jetzt das Gegenteil?

Was heißt hier nochmal erklären? Du hast es bisher überhaupt nicht erklärt.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Threshold, wuensch dir nicht was du mal bereuen koenntest.
> Das sich Bayern abspaltet.



Keine Sorge, das passiert nie.
Aber ich hoffe, dass der Seehofer nächstes Jahr schwer einen auf den Deckel bekommt und dann zum Rücktritt gezwungen wird.
Der Stoiber war mir damals deutlich lieber, muss ich sagen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Erguss von dir, das du die Bayern ueberhaupt nicht ausstehen kannst.
> Koennte man als Rassimus werten.
> Natuerlich ist es bei dir was anderes. Du setzt ja immer ein Smiley dahinter und machst ja auch Urlaub in Bayern.



Ich hab nichts gegen die Menschen in Bayern. Ein großartiges Bundesland. Wie kommst du immer darauf, dass ich gegen Bayern bin?
Nirgends findest du so viele verschiedene Biersorten wie in Bayern. 
 Ich hab nur was gegen die Vollpfosten in den politischen Ämtern.
Wenn ich den Seehofer, den Dobrindt, den Söder oder die Aigner schon sehe, kriege ich Fußpilz.
Zugegeben -- hier im Norden sind jetzt auch keine Leuchten zu sehen -- aber die mischen sich wenigstens nicht in wichtige politische Entscheidungen ein und trällern irgendeinen Müll in die Welt.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was wird sich jetzt verschlechtern in Oesterreich, wenn Konservative mitregieren?
> Seit dem Ende des WWII waren immer wieder mal Konservative mit in der Regierungsverantwortung.
> Selbst von den Sozialisten hat man frueher andere Sachen gehoert. Und wohin hat uns das gebracht?
> Ins Verderben oder zu "Deutschland geht es so gut wie nie"?



Das werden wir sehen. Aber wie gesagt, die Rechtspopulisten sind nicht kompromissbereit, da jeder in der Partei seinen Mist verbreiten will.
Und nur weil der vermutlich neue Kanzler jetzt genauso fremdenfeindlich eingestellt ist, wie sein Koalitionsparter, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass regieren jetzt problemlos ablaufen wird.
Die Zeit wird es zeigen. Genauso ob Jamaica hier funktioniert.


----------



## Jason1 (15. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also statt Argumente, mal wieder argumentum ad hominem. Wie vorhersehbar.


Oho, da hat der Rhetorik König aber zugeschlagen, was?
 Sag mal, funktioniert diese billige Masche eigentlich oft? Einfach mal behaupten das jemand keine Argumente bringt, obwohl derjenige auf den letzten 20 Seiten oder so fast ein halbes Buch verfasst hat, wo es um genau das Thema ging, zu dem du (-jetzt schon wieder) dasselbe von mir hören willst?  Bist du ein Troll oder was? Oder ist das Alzheimer im Frühstadium? 

Weißt du, eine Diskussion in einem Forum hat auch immer was mit mit Dingen wie Interesse oder auch Spaß zu tun, schließlich werden wir hier nicht bezahlt, aber mit manchen Leuten vergeht einen einfach der Spaß, ganz besonders dann wenn sie sich im Kreis drehen und immer dasselbe Lied abspulen...also entschuldige bitte vielmals wenn ich nicht den Wunsch verspüre dir alles was du mich eben erneut gefragt hast wieder ellenlang durchzukauen...der Gedanke daran lässt mich sogar leicht "erschaudern".


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und nur weil der vermutlich neue Kanzler jetzt genauso fremdenfeindlich eingestellt ist, wie sein Koalitionsparter, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass regieren jetzt problemlos ablaufen wird.



Und hier haben wir es mal wieder. Grenzschutz = Fremdenfeindlichkeit.

Das Leben kann so einfach sein, gell?

Komischerweise sind in jedem Einwanderungsland der Welt echte Fachkräfte willkommen. Also wo ist Grenzschutz gegen illegale Einwanderung ein Zeichen von Fremdenfeindlichkeit?



Jason1 schrieb:


> Oho, da hat der Rhetorik König aber zugeschlagen, was?
> Sag mal, funktioniert diese billige Masche eigentlich oft? Einfach mal behaupten das jemand keine Argumente bringt, obwohl derjenige auf den letzten 20 Seiten oder so fast ein halbes Buch verfasst hat, wo es um genau das Thema ging, zu dem du (-jetzt schon wieder) dasselbe von mir hören willst?  Bist du ein Troll oder was? Oder ist das Alzheimer im Frühstadium?
> 
> Weißt du eine Diskussion in einem Forum hat auch mit Dingen wie Interesse oder auch Spaß zu tun, schließlich werden wir hier nicht bezahlt, aber mit manchen Leuten vergeht einen einfach der Spaß, zumal wenn sie sich im Kreis drehen...also entschuldige bitte vielmals wenn ich nicht den Wunsch verspüre dir alles was du mich eben erneut gefragt hast wieder ellenlang mir durchzukauen...der Gedanke daran lässt mich sogar leicht "erschaudern".



Danke, das du mit deinen Beleidigungen und Diffamierungen meine Aussage vollinhaltlich bestätigst.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und hier haben wir es mal wieder. Grenzschutz = Fremdenfeindlichkeit.
> 
> Das Leben kann so einfach sein, gell?
> 
> Komischerweise sind in jedem Einwanderungsland der Welt echte Fachkräfte willkommen. Also wo ist Grenzschutz gegen illegale Einwanderung ein Zeichen von Fremdenfeindlichkeit?



Wer hat denn das neue Anti Gesichtsverhüllungsverbot mit verabschiedet, das natürlich nicht Burka Verbot heißen darf, weils sonst verfassungswidrig wäre?
Das zielt doch nur auf eine bestimmte Gruppe und das ist Diskriminierung. Ergo fremdenfeindlich.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nach meiner  Frage kam keine Antwort mehr von dir, die direkt auf meinen Beitrag gerichtet war. Warum also behauptest du jetzt das Gegenteil?
> 
> Was heißt hier nochmal erklären? Du hast es bisher überhaupt nicht erklärt.



Klar, schon einige Male zuvor. Dass ich das nicht noch mal wiederhole, sollte klar sein. Immerhin gehst du auch auf Argumente wenig ein und streitest auch sonst eine Menge ab.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer hat denn das neue Anti Gesichtsverhüllungsverbot mit verabschiedet, das natürlich nicht Burka Verbot heißen darf, weils sonst verfassungswidrig wäre?
> Das zielt doch nur auf eine bestimmte Gruppe und das ist Diskriminierung. Ergo fremdenfeindlich.



Nein, das zielt auf alle Leute ab, die sich im Gesicht verhüllen. 

Übrigens hat schon der EUGH in einem Urteil über ein vergleichbares französisches Gesetz entschieden, dass so ein Gesetz zulässig ist.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Klar, schon einige Male zuvor. Dass ich das nicht noch mal wiederhole, sollte klar sein. Immerhin gehst du auch auf Argumente wenig ein und streitest auch sonst eine Menge ab.



Komisch, das Thema Österreich und Herr Kurz als Kanzler ist erst seit Seite 297 hier im Thread und trotzdem hast du es schon vorher "einige Male" erzählt?

Also neuer Versuch. Welche Wahrheit meinst du denn nun?


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein, das zielt auf alle Leute ab, die sich im Gesicht verhüllen.



Ja, das Maskottchen mit dem Hai Kopf wurde schon verhaftet -- komisch was?
Und mit Schal darf man jetzt auch nicht mehr unterwegs sein -- blöd, wenns kalt ist.

Da kannst du mal sehen, dass man auch in Österreich keine Ahnung von Gesetzgebung hat und blödsinnigen Kram macht.
Aber Hauptsache den Quatsch verteidigen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, das Maskottchen mit dem Hai Kopf wurde schon verhaftet -- komisch was?
> Und mit Schal darf man jetzt auch nicht mehr unterwegs sein -- blöd, wenns kalt ist.
> 
> Da kannst du mal sehen, dass man auch in Österreich keine Ahnung von Gesetzgebung hat und blödsinnigen Kram macht.
> Aber Hauptsache den Quatsch verteidigen.



Wusste gar nicht, dass ein Schal automatisch das Gesicht verhüllt. Ich mache mir den Schal ja immer um den Hals. 

Und warum ist das jetzt Quatsch und blödsinning? Nur weil du es nicht magst?

PS: Es war nicht der EUGH, sonder der EGMR der das Gesetz in Frankreich für rechtens erklärt hat. Übrigens auch dieses Jahr ein vergleichbares Gesetz in Belgien.


----------



## Jason1 (15. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Danke, das du mit deinen Beleidigungen und Diffamierungen meine Aussage vollinhaltlich bestätigst.


Bestätige dir doch bitte auch gleich selber das die Erde eine Scheibe ist wenn du schon dabei bist, mkay. 
(Muss schön sein wenn die Welt so rum für einen funktioniert)

Aber pass auf, um das abzukürzen lass mich dir was sagen. Ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr mich mit dir weiter zu unterhalten, da ich einfach keinen Sinn mehr darin erkennen kann. Das Thema wurde bis zum Erbrechen behandelt und zu glauben, dass du deine Ansichten änderst, oder auch nur Gegenargumenten zugänglich wirst weil ich das alles jetzt nochmal wiederhole oder erneut Romane schreibe, geht in meinen Augen null. Warum also noch weiter reden? Zumal du mir mit jedem mal unsympathischer wirst und ich denke du bist auch nicht mein Fan. Letztendlich bin zumindest ich nicht hier um mich mit Leuten rumzuärgern.

Ich kann das nicht freundlicher auszudrücken....

Dürfte es somit also wieder btt gehen, oder dreht sich die Schallpaltte nun weiter?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, das Thema Österreich und Herr Kurz als Kanzler ist erst seit Seite 297 hier im Thread und trotzdem hast du es schon vorher "einige Male" erzählt?
> 
> Also neuer Versuch. Welche Wahrheit meinst du denn nun?



Es geht um Flüchtlingspolitik. Die ist seit Seite...1 ein Thema. Oder kurz danach.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2017)

Na ja, ein Schal verhüllt das Gesicht.
Ein Motorradhelm ist übrigens gestattet -- also finde ich dufte.
Halloween Kostüme sind auch erlaubt -- in Österreich haben sie eben Halloween erfunden.

Und das ist eben quatsch, denn es geht nur darum eine bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppe zu drangsalieren.
Fordern hier bei uns ja auch alle Nasenlang Leute.
Ich fordere dann, dass niemand mehr in Jogginghosen öffentlich herumläuft -- sofern er kein Sport betreibt -- denn das sieht beschissen aus.
Genauso würde ich weiße Socken in schwarzen Schuhen verbieten. 
Hab ich was vergessen?
Ach ja. Kein Rauchen mehr in der Öffentlichkeit -- ich will kein Krebs kriegen wegen passiv Rauchen.
Hmm -- da könnte ich doch gleich noch was gegen VW Diesel sagen -- aber falscher Thread.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Bestätige dir doch bitte auch gleich selber das die Erde eine Scheibe ist wenn du schon dabei bist, mkay.
> (Muss schön sein wenn die Welt so rum für einen funktioniert)



Was soll das jetzt werden? Die nächste Runde im Spiel argumentum ad hominem?

So nach dem Motto "Kaaruzo glaubt die Erde ist eine Scheibe"?



Jason1 schrieb:


> Aber pass auf, um das abzukürzen lass mich dir was sagen. Ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr mich mit dir weiter zu unterhalten, da ich einfach keinen Sinn mehr darin erkennen kann. Das Thema wurde bis zum Erbrechen behandelt und zu glauben, dass du deine Ansichten änderst, oder auch nur Gegenargumenten zugänglich wirst weil ich das alles jetzt nochmal wiederhole oder erneut Romane schreibe, geht in meinen Augen null. Warum also noch weiter reden? Zumal du mir mit jedem mal unsympathischer wirst und ich denke du bist auch nicht mein Fan. Ich kann das nicht freundlicher auszudrücken....



Dann lass es doch. Niemand zwingt dir die Diskussion auf, am allerwenigsten ich.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Es geht um Flüchtlingspolitik. Die ist seit Seite...1 ein Thema. Oder kurz danach.



Wir sprachen explizit über Herrn Kurz und du meintest er verschließt die Augen vor der Wahrheit.

Nochmal. Welche Wahrheit?



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, ein Schal verhüllt das Gesicht.
> Ein Motorradhelm ist übrigens gestattet -- also finde ich dufte.
> Halloween Kostüme sind auch erlaubt -- in Österreich haben sie eben Halloween erfunden.
> 
> Und das ist eben quatsch, denn es geht nur darum eine bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppe zu drangsalieren.



Wenn dem so wäre, hätte der EGMR das schon in Frankreich oder Belgien festgestellt. Ergo keine Drangsalierung.  



Threshold schrieb:


> Fordern hier bei uns ja auch alle Nasenlang Leute.
> Ich fordere dann, dass niemand mehr in Jogginghosen öffentlich herumläuft -- sofern er kein Sport betreibt -- denn das sieht beschissen aus.
> Genauso würde ich weiße Socken in schwarzen Schuhen verbieten.
> Hab ich was vergessen?
> ...



Du kannst alles Mögliche fordern. Und wenn du damit Mehrheiten erzielst, auch durchsetzen.

Deutschland: Grosse Mehrheit fur Burka-Verbot 

Für ein Verschleierungsverbot würde man solche Mehrheiten finden.


----------



## Jason1 (15. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was soll das jetzt werden? Die nächste Runde im Spiel argumentum ad hominem?
> So nach dem Motto "Kaaruzo glaubt die Erde ist eine Scheibe"?


Du verstehst das wirklich nicht, was?  Als nächstes muss ich wohl ein Bild malen...*Seuz*

Also weiter mit der Schallplatte,...


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

Wieso weiter? Ich dachte du wolltest aufhören.

Was denn jetzt?


----------



## Jason1 (16. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso weiter? Ich dachte du wolltest aufhören.


Damit die dummen die Welt regieren?
_"Nicht mit mir... nicht mit Commander!"

_Die „Wahrheit“ also, dass wolltest du doch wissen….die Wahrheit (-vereinfacht ausgedrückt versteht sich) ist das eine Flüchtlingskrise immer auch Ursachen hat und wenn man sie überwinden will, sollte man in erster Linie diese Ursachen bekämpfen und nicht etwa die Symptome, bzw. die Auswirkungen. Zu den Ursachen gehört btw. auch das der Westen vielerorts die alten Regime in den jetzigen Krisenländern zum eigenen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil bis zum Zusammenbruch destabilisiert hat und somit auch eine Mitschuld an der aktuellen Entwicklung trägt. Bzw. an dem Vakuum, das die Entwicklung des IS begünstigte und der jetzt alles in Angst und Schrecken versetzt. Zusätzlich wurde dann versucht die Fehler zu berichtigen, indem man im Zusammenspiel mit den letzten Verbündeten Diktatoren auch noch den letzten Rest im Land in Schutt und Asche bombt, aber dadurch wurde die Problematik nur noch weiter verschärft. 

Der Punkt ist, das die aktuellen Zustände nicht aus der Luft raus entstanden sind und es sind zudem nicht nur _„die anderen“_ Schuld. Ist zwar eine schöne Argumentation die vielen gut in den Kram passt, aber halt nicht die Wahrheit. Die Industrienationen stehen ein Stück weit jedenfalls auch in der Verantwortung und sollten zudem mithelfen dafür zu sorgen das dieser ganzen Misthaufen nicht in einer Genozidähnlichen Katastrophe endet. Letztendlich sind die meisten Europäer ja auch keine empathielosen Soziopathen…auch wenn einige sich aktuell anstrengen das Gegenteil zu beweisen.

Wie dem auch sei, kein Mensch mag eine Flüchtlingswelle, das bedeutet immer auch eine hohe Belastung im eigenen Land und es bedeutet im Umkehrschluss natürlich ganz bestimmt nicht das der Westen nun die ganze Welt retten muss, alles rein lassen sollte was rein will und alles hergibt was da ist...Aber da gibt es ja klare Abstufungen und nicht nur extreme, denn einfach nur die Türe zuknallen und sagen _„Is mir doch Scheißegal“_ bringt einen auch keinen Deut näher an eine Lösung. Das ist jedenfalls nur die schale Antwort an Populisten, die natürlich so dumm sind sie zu glauben.

Ja, auch ich kann keinen Masterplan vorweisen wie aktuell alles zu managen ist, aber zumindest stecke ich nicht den Kopf in den Sand und ignoriere unangenehme Wahrheiten.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, ein Schal verhüllt das Gesicht.
> Ein Motorradhelm ist übrigens gestattet -- also finde ich dufte.
> Halloween Kostüme sind auch erlaubt -- in Österreich haben sie eben Halloween erfunden.
> 
> ...



Natürlich total "schwachsinnig"...
Man erkennt ja auch "überhaupt nicht" den Unterschied zwischen Niqab / Burka und Motoradhelmen, Faschingsmasken, ect.

Ich bin jedenfalls noch nicht 365 Tage im Jahr einer Person begegnet die mit Faschingsmaske rumlief und Motroadhelme erfüllen einen praktischen Nutzen, indem sie dich vor Verletzungen schützen und auch damit rennt niemand permanent in der Öffentlichkeit auf dem Kopf rum.
Wo ist hingegen der praktische Nutzen, oder die eventbegrenzte Nutzung eines / einer Niqab / Burka, außer das sie irgendwelchen religiösen Animositäten und Halalfrauen vor "fremden" Blicken verbergen soll?

Ich persöhnlich finde es äußerst befremdlich wen ich fast täglich in Berlin auf der Straße Frauen in Niqab laufen sehe und ja, die kann man in Berlin wirklich fast täglich sehen, sogar mehrmals, sofern man nicht nur in Wannensee, Friedrichstraße / Unter den Linden, Stadtbezirk Mitte, oder Zoologischer Garten lang läuft, sondern auch mal in Bezirke geht wo mehr Muslime leben.

Noch befremdlicher wird es sobald man mit einer solchen Person spricht, da man faktisch auf ein schwarzes "Gespenst" mit zwei Augen start bei dem man keine Emotionen und Regungen aus dem Gesicht ablesen kann.

Sowas muss doch nun wirklich nicht sein. Kopftuch tut es doch wohl auch wen man unbedingt irgendwelche religösen Ansichten damit ausdrücken meint zu müssen.
Da hat man dann wenigstens auch nicht das Gefühl das Gevater Tod einem über den Weg läuft, der seine Sense sucht.


----------



## Jason1 (16. Oktober 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich persöhnlich finde es äußerst befremdlich wen ich fast täglich in Berlin auf der Straße Frauen in Niqab laufen sehe und ja, die kann man in Berlin wirklich fast täglich sehen, sogar mehrmals, sofern man nicht nur in Wannensee, Friedrichstraße / Unter den Linden, Stadtbezirk Mitte, oder Zoologischer Garten lang läuft, sondern auch mal in Bezirke geht wo mehr Muslime leben.
> 
> Noch befremdlicher wird es sobald man mit einer solchen Person spricht, da man faktisch auf ein schwarzes "Gespenst" mit zwei Augen start bei dem man keine Emotionen und Regungen aus dem Gesicht ablesen kann.
> 
> *Sowas muss doch nun wirklich nicht sein. Kopftuch tut es doch wohl auch wen man unbedingt irgendwelche religösen Ansichten damit ausdrücken meint zu müssen*.



Das sehe ich ganz ähnlich.
Die Komplettverschleierung ist imo wirklich etwas auf das man verzichten sollte, sofern man denn gewillt ist sich in einem westlichen Land zu integrieren, was ja eine Grundvoraussetzung darstellen sollte. Ein Stück weit hat es auch noch was mit Respekt vor den Traditionen  im Gastland zu tun. Wenn westliche Besucher in muslimische Länder reisen, wird von denen schließlich auch erwartet sich an gewisse Gepflogenheiten anzupassen und das sollte hier im Gegenzug nicht anders sein.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2017)

Naja, würde man dort als deutsche Frau anfangen, eine Burka zu tragen? Wohl kaum, oder? 

Das Thema ist nicht ganz so leicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Naja, würde man dort als deutsche Frau anfangen, eine Burka zu tragen? Wohl kaum, oder?
> 
> Das Thema ist nicht ganz so leicht.



Das Thema ist im Grunde recht leicht, da 50% der Deutschen ebenfalls für ein generelles Verbot der Vollverschleierung sind:



> Die Hälfte ist dafür, muslimischen Frauen das Tragen von Vollschleiern  wie Burka oder Nikab generell zu verbieten, wie aus dem Deutschlandtrend  für das ARD-Morgenmagazin hervorgeht.
> 
> Burkaverbot: Grosse Mehrheit der Deutschen ist fur Verbot von Nikab und Burka | ZEIT ONLINE



Zudem hat der EUGH schon bestätigt das ein Verbot der Vollverschleierung durchaus rechtmäßig ist:



> Die Burka errichte eine Barriere zwischen ihrer Trägerin und der Umwelt  und untergrabe damit das Gefühl des Zusammenlebens in einer  Gesellschaft, erklärten sie. Das Verbot sei daher angemessen.
> 
> EuGH-Urteil: Europäische Staaten dürfen Burka verbieten | FR.de



Und vor kurzem hat auch der EGMR bestätigt das es kein Menschenrecht auf Vollverschleierung gibt:



> Wer sich in Europa das  Gesicht vollkommen verschleiert, kann diesen Modebrauch nicht als  Grundrecht einfordern. Das hat der Europäische Gerichtshof für  Menschenrechte in Straßburg entschieden. Ein Verbot der  Vollverschleierung könne für das demokratische Zusammenleben durchaus  „notwendig“ sein.
> 
> Gerichtsurteil: Die Burka ist kein Menschenrecht - WELT



  Entsprechend sehe da auch nicht das Problem das tragen zu verbieten und auch keinen nachvollziehbaren Anhaltspunkt wie man die Ausübung der Religion dadurch behindert das man das tragen in der Öffentlichkeit unterbindet.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. Oktober 2017)

Eigentlich nicht. Verbote muss man begründen. Dazu reicht kein, ich mag es aber nicht aus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Oktober 2017)

Es behindert das Zusammenleben. Steht ja auch in etwa so in den Urteilen vom EUGH und EGMR.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Verbote muss man begründen. Dazu reicht kein, ich mag es aber nicht aus.



Das EUGH und EGMR haben doch die Gründe die für ein solches Verbot tauglich sind genannt und die haben absolut nichts mit "nicht mögen" zu  tun.


----------



## Jason1 (16. Oktober 2017)

Ja, hier würde ich Kaaruzo zustimmen, eine Vollverschleierung behindert wirklich das Zusammenleben mit der westlichen Bevölkerung. Es grenzt seinen Träger einfach ganz intuitiv aus und zudem kommt es auch irgendwie als eine Art Entscheidung rüber, das man sich gar nicht integrieren will. 

So zumindest mein Eindruck wenn ich jemanden mit so einem Ganzkörperteil sehe.  

​


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2017)

Jemand, der sich voll verschleiert will sich vermutlich auch nicht integrieren, sondern nutzt das zur Abgrenzung.
Allerdings kenne ich niemanden, der voll verschleiert ist und außer im Fernsehen habe ich auch noch nie einen voll verschleierten gesehen.

Abgesehen davon, kann man bei einer Passkontrolle oder so, die Bedeckung auch abnehmen um die Identität zu klären.
Mir persönlich also recht egal, was jemand trägt.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab es schon gesehen in Düsseldorf und im Phantasialand.

Das sollte nirgends sein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich war diesen Sommer in Prag. Da gab es nicht mal die "normalen" Kopftuchmädels. Herrlich 

In Hamburg habe ich das schon gesehen, als Herr Vogel hier war und Frauen und Männer in getrennten Bereichen standen.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jemand, der sich voll verschleiert will sich vermutlich auch nicht integrieren, sondern nutzt das zur Abgrenzung.
> Allerdings kenne ich niemanden, der voll verschleiert ist und außer im Fernsehen habe ich auch noch nie einen voll verschleierten gesehen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, kann man bei einer Passkontrolle oder so, die Bedeckung auch abnehmen um die Identität zu klären.
> Mir persönlich also recht egal, was jemand trägt.



Vieleicht solltest du dann mal dein gut bideres spießbürgerliches Vorstadtörtchen verlassen und In Städte wie Düsseldorf, Berlin, ect. umschauen. 
In Berlin gehören die, leider, inzwischen zum täglich sichtbaren Stadtbild, sobald man die Tourismus und Oberschichtenecken verlässt.

Aber wie heißt es immer so schön? Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn nicht?


----------



## Verminaard (16. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jemand, der sich voll verschleiert will sich vermutlich auch nicht integrieren, sondern nutzt das zur Abgrenzung.
> Allerdings kenne ich niemanden, der voll verschleiert ist und außer im Fernsehen habe ich auch noch nie einen voll verschleierten gesehen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, kann man bei einer Passkontrolle oder so, die Bedeckung auch abnehmen um die Identität zu klären.
> Mir persönlich also recht egal, was jemand trägt.



Vollverschleierungen (dazu zaehl ich auch Vollvisierhelme, Kostueme jeder Art (abgesehen von den Anlaessen wo man sie traegt) und Aehnliches.
Du meinst zur Identitaetsklaerung reicht es, wenn man das Zeugs abnimmt, aber sonst ist es OK so rumzulaufen, ausser zu gegebenen Anlaessen oder beim Motorradfahren?
Da waer noch der seltene Fall, das Schneestuerme toben und wir unser Gesicht mit irgendwas schuetzen muessen.
Habe ich noch etwas vergessen, oder kann man mit noch etwas meine Aussage ad absurdum zu fuehren?

Wie siehts aus mit oeffentlichen Veranstaltungen?
Genrell Plaetze wo viele Menschen zusammenkommen, wie Bahnhoefe, Flughaefen, Baeder, Freizeitparks, Stadien (gibts nicht schon ein Vermummungsverbot in Stadien), Demonstrationen, etc etc.
Hinter so einer Vermummung kann sich alles Moegliche verbergen.

Nur weil du, oberhalb von Hamburg, also weit im Norden von Deutschland, nicht so wirklich konfrontiert bist, mit all dem was es in Deutschland gibt, bedeutet es nicht, das es nur eine Randerscheinung ist.
Mag vielleicht bei dir so sein, woanders siehts halt anders aus.

Ich kann nicht darueber urteilen, ob das fuer jeden ok sein muss, wenn sich sein Umfeld veraendert.
Das Schlimme dabei ist, das dann ueber solche Leute von komplett Fremden, die die Situation nicht kennen und beurteilen koennen, einfach geurteilt wird und das nicht wirklich wohlwollend.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2017)

Natürlich ist es eine Randerscheinung und wird deswegen so gerne diskutiert, weil sowas nichts kostet.
Renten erhöhen kostet Geld. Pflegenotstand bekämpfen kostet Geld.
Verschleierung verbieten kostet gar nichts.
Und damit lassen sich dann die ganzen Islam Kritiker und Fremd Ablehner schön bedienen.
Lasst euch nur von denen leiten.


----------



## Grestorn (16. Oktober 2017)

Vollverschleierung wird abgelehnt. Ok, kann ich verstehen. 

Wie sieht es mit der Erfassung der Bewegung im Internet aus? Dass sie zumindest auf konkreten Anlass hin nachgeprüft werden kann, also das was man weithin als "Vorratsdatenhaltung der Verbindungsdaten" (ergo der Zuordnung zwischen IP-Adresse und Person) bezeichnet? Da ist die Meinung auf einmal nicht mehr so eindeutig. Dabei ist das nichts anderes, sich im Netz zu verschleiern bringt die selben Vorteile und Bedenken wie im echten Leben mit sich.

Ich persönlich finde die Verschleierung aus religiösen Gründen einzig und alleine deswegen problematisch, weil die Frauen damit massiv diskriminiert und indoktriniert werden. Und das ist der eine Punkt, den unsere Gesellschaft nicht durchgehen lassen darf, auch wenn es natürlich genau die (indoktrinierten) Frauen sind, die am meisten darauf bestehen. Genau übrigens wie auch auf die Geschlechtsbeschneidung bei Frauen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich verweise an dieser Stelle nochmal auf Frankreich und Belgien sowie die dazu ergangenen Urteile. Sind das alles "Fremdablehner"?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## azzih (16. Oktober 2017)

Bin jetzt auch kein Fan von Vollverschleierung alleine weil das doch ziemlich stark mit unterdrückerischen Praxen von Frauen korreliert, die wir hier in Deutschland nicht gestatten. Allerdings sieht man wirkliche Burkas hier sehr sehr wenige. Ich komme aus der Nähe von Frankfurt und bin da auch viel unterwegs und selbst ich hab wirklich vollverschleierte Frauen vielleicht 2-3x gesehen.  Liegt wohl daran,dass Vollverschleierung eher aus der Saudi-Region kommt und wir von da halt kaum Zuwanderer haben. Die Türken, von den wir ja viele habe, kennen Vollverschleierung nicht.

Also ist nicht wirklich ein gesellschaftlich relevantes Problem, sondern bei Rechten halt eher beliebt weil man damit gut Stimmung machen kann. Vor allem kommen die dann mit "Schwierigkeiten bei Kontaktaufnahme" wo die sowieso nie Kontakt mit den bösen "Ausländern" aufnehmen würden. Egal ob Kopftuch oder keines.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich verweise an dieser Stelle nochmal auf Frankreich und Belgien sowie die dazu ergangenen Urteile. Sind das alles "Fremdablehner"?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



Die Frage ist doch -- was bringt das?
Denkst du, dass wenn du Morgen alle Verschleierungen verbietest, dass wir übermorgen in einer perfekten Gesellschaft leben, in der sich alle lieb haben?
Es ändert sich absolut nichts, gar nichts wird sich ändern.
Und das ist eben das Problem, was man in Frankreich hat, in Belgien und sonst wo.
Gibt es in Frankreich keine Attentate mehr von Islamisten, weil ein Verschleierungsverbot gilt?
Was ist mit Belgien?
Ist doch schlicht Unsinn anzunehmen, dass das irgendwas ändert.


----------



## Verminaard (16. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Erfassung der Bewegung im Internet aus? Dass sie zumindest auf konkreten Anlass hin nachgeprüft werden kann, also das was man weithin als "Vorratsdatenhaltung der Verbindungsdaten" (ergo der Zuordnung zwischen IP-Adresse und Person) bezeichnet? Da ist die Meinung auf einmal nicht mehr so eindeutig. Dabei ist das nichts anderes, sich im Netz zu verschleiern bringt die selben Vorteile und Bedenken wie im echten Leben mit sich.



Wollen wir eine weiter Bruecke schlagen?
Wieso nicht gleich eine Verwanzung und Kameras wos nur geht.
Man hat ja nix zu verbergen, Datenschutz braucht man auch nicht wirklich, wenn man nicht kriminell ist.

Ob auf einer Veranstaltung mit mehreren hundert Menschen ein vollvmummter Wahnsinniger mit extremen Ansichten einen Vorteil hat, dorthinzugelagen und großen Schaden anzurichten oder ob irgendwer im Netz meine Spuren sichern kann um sie fuer sich selbst oder Werbung/Konzerne oder whatever zu verwerten schmeisst du in einen Topf!
Chapeau!



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch -- was bringt das?
> Denkst du, dass wenn du Morgen alle Verschleierungen verbietest, dass  wir übermorgen in einer perfekten Gesellschaft leben, in der sich alle  lieb haben?
> Es ändert sich absolut nichts, gar nichts wird sich ändern.
> Und das ist eben das Problem, was man in Frankreich hat, in Belgien und sonst wo.
> ...



Aber wenn deutsche Firmen aufhoeren in alle Welt Waffen zu liefern, das aendert die Menschen bestimmt!


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber wenn deutsche Firmen aufhoeren in alle Welt Waffen zu liefern, das aendert die Menschen bestimmt!



Starker Vergleich -- ich bin schwer beeindruckt.


----------



## Verminaard (16. Oktober 2017)

Du hast den Kern angesprochen und hast dabei recht.
Es wird sich nicht viel aendern, solang sich die Menschen nicht aendern.

Aber es wird immer wieder impliziert das Waffenlieferungen  Deutschlands fuer Konflikte verantwortlich sind.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. Oktober 2017)

Eigentlich geht es ja um Nichts. Klar sind solche Verhüllungen frauenfeindlich und dienen der Kontrolle, aber wie vielen Leuten geht es denn darum? Da haut man dann so Geschütze raus wie Ausgrenzung (früher hat dafür eine Lederjacke und bunte Haare gereicht), oder man will den Menschen in die Augen gucken (als es diese Mode gab andauernd eine Sonnenbrille zu tragen gab es auch keine Verbotsinitiativen). Ist Billig, kostet nicht viel und der Pöbel ist erst mal ruhig.

Das es den Frauen nichts bringt, weil Männer sie dann gar nicht mehr raus lassen, ignoriert man gerne. Hilfsangegebote, oder gar konkrete Maßnahmen um die Frauen darin zu stärken, dass sie die Burka nicht anziehen müssen? Fehlanzeige. Ein Verbot und schon ist es aus der Welt. Kommt die Frau halt nicht mehr aus dem Haus. Fertig.

Und wie schon Einige angemerkt haben gerade hier im Forum, wo nur eine Minderheit mit Realnamen oder gar dem eigenen Gesicht als Avatar kommentiert plötzlich ein offenes Visier zu fordern, das hat schon was von Realsatire.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und wie schon Einige angemerkt haben gerade hier im Forum, wo nur eine Minderheit mit Realnamen oder gar dem eigenen Gesicht als Avatar kommentiert plötzlich ein offenes Visier zu fordern, das hat schon was von Realsatire.



Nein das was du hier schreibst grenzt an Realsatire. Weil ein Klarnamen und Bild des Nutzers im Internet nichts an Konversationen ändern würde, außer das die Person plötzlich für jeden völlig gläsern wäre, obwohl es dazu in 99% der Fälle keinen Grund gibt, sofern nicht strafrechtliche Kommentare vorliegen.
Ganz im Gegensatz zu einer kompletten Verhüllung inder Realität, das die Einschätzung eines gegenübers erschwert und die Person vom Rest der Menschen um ihn rum abschottet und somit isoliert und die Interaktion merklich erschwert.

Das zu vergleichen grenzt also schon stark an den berühmten Vergleich zwischen Apfel und Birne und ist im Grunde schon fast eine  wert.


----------



## Grestorn (16. Oktober 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein das was du hier schreibst grenzt an Realsatire. Weil ein Klarnamen und Bild des Nutzers im Internet nichts an Konversationen ändern würde, außer das die Person plötzlich für jeden völlig gläsern wäre, obwohl es dazu in 99% der Fälle keinen Grund gibt.
> Ganz im Gegensatz zu einer kompletten Verhüllung inder Realität, das die Einschätzung eines gegenübers erschwert und die Person vom Rest der Menschen um ihn rum abschottet und somit isoliert und die Interaktion merklich erschwert.
> 
> Das zu vergleichen grenzt also schon stark an den Vergleich zwischen Apfel und Birne und ist im Grunde schon fast eine  wert.



So einfach ist das nicht. 99% von Demontranten lassen sich nichts zu Schulden kommen und müssten auch nichts befürchten, wenn sie mit offenem Gesicht demonstrieren. Trotzdem gibt es welche, die sich vermummen, einfach um ein Zeichen zu setzen oder/und weil sie dem Staat nicht trauen. 

Und dann gibt es die, die das ganz gezielt machen, und wo der Staat auch ein berechtigtes Interesse hat, dass man diese Menschen identifiziert. 

Jeder der oben genannten hat gute Argumente auf seiner Seite. Man macht es sich m.E. zu einfach, wenn man die Argumente einer Seite ausblendet und sich kompromisslos auf eine Seite schlägt. Und das selbe gilt m.E. auch für die Erfassungen im digitalen Bereich, und - ja, auch Kameras im öffentlichen Raum.


----------



## Tengri86 (16. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es eine Randerscheinung und wird deswegen so gerne diskutiert, weil sowas nichts kostet.
> Renten erhöhen kostet Geld. Pflegenotstand bekämpfen kostet Geld.
> Verschleierung verbieten kostet gar nichts.
> Und damit lassen sich dann die ganzen Islam Kritiker und Fremd Ablehner schön bedienen.
> Lasst euch nur von denen leiten.



So Ist das

Fussek spricht von "kollektiver Verdrangung" / Nachrichten / Infopool - Altenpflege Online


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber wie heißt es immer so schön? Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn nicht?



Komisch, das findet Kaaruzo doch immer total super.


----------



## azzih (16. Oktober 2017)

Vor allem ist dieses Verschleierungsverbot eh nur vorgeschoben. Statt etwas zu verbieten, was eh stückzahlmässig ziemlich selten ist, sollten wir lieber eine Einwanderungspolitik schaffen, in der solche ultrareligiösen und oft rückständigen Menschen erst gar nicht hier einwandern dürfen. Wir brauchen geregelte Einwanderung nach nachvollziehbaren Kriterien. Das kommt Deutschland zu gute und auch Einwanderern die hier auch eine konkrete Perspektive haben.

Was wir nicht brauchen sind sinnlose Scheindiskussionen und Einwanderung in Sozialsysteme samt allen negativen Effekten davon wie Ghettoisierung und soziale Probleme.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber es wird immer wieder impliziert das Waffenlieferungen  Deutschlands fuer Konflikte verantwortlich sind.



Wäre es aber dann nicht mal sinnvoll, dass eine Nation, die weit oben in der Rangliste der Waffenexporteure steht, einen Schlussstrich zieht und sich von der Bühne verabschiedet?
Du kannst nur dann was ändern, wenn man anfängt was zu ändern.
Ansonsten dreht sich das Rad immer weiter und natürlich verdienst du das Geld in Konflikten.
Kanada braucht keine Waffen, die haben nur eine Grenze und da ist tote Hose.
Die Türkei kriegt Waffen. Die setzen sie gegen die Kurden ein.
Die Kurden fliehen dann und beantragen bei uns Asyl.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch -- was bringt das?
> Denkst du, dass wenn du Morgen alle Verschleierungen verbietest, dass wir übermorgen in einer perfekten Gesellschaft leben, in der sich alle lieb haben?
> Es ändert sich absolut nichts, gar nichts wird sich ändern.
> Und das ist eben das Problem, was man in Frankreich hat, in Belgien und sonst wo.
> ...



Die Frage kannst du bei allen Verboten stellen, die der Staat aufstellt. 



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht es ja um Nichts. Klar sind solche Verhüllungen frauenfeindlich und dienen der Kontrolle, aber wie vielen Leuten geht es denn darum? Da haut man dann so Geschütze raus wie Ausgrenzung (früher hat dafür eine Lederjacke und bunte Haare gereicht), oder man will den Menschen in die Augen gucken (als es diese Mode gab andauernd eine Sonnenbrille zu tragen gab es auch keine Verbotsinitiativen). Ist Billig, kostet nicht viel und der Pöbel ist erst mal ruhig.



Deutschland: Grosse Mehrheit fur Burka-Verbot - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Laut Umfrage ist die Merheit der Bürger dafür. Sind die jetzt neuerdings auch alle „der Pöbel“?

Lustig, wie sich hier immer über angebliche Ausgrenzung beschwert wird, aber man dann Andersdenkende einfach als „Pöbel“ diffamiert. 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Komisch, das findet Kaaruzo doch immer total super.



Du kannst mich auch direkt ansprechen, wenn du was wissen willst. 



azzih schrieb:


> Vor allem ist dieses Verschleierungsverbot eh nur vorgeschoben. Statt etwas zu verbieten, was eh stückzahlmässig ziemlich selten ist, sollten wir lieber eine Einwanderungspolitik schaffen, in der solche ultrareligiösen und oft rückständigen Menschen erst gar nicht hier einwandern dürfen. Wir brauchen geregelte Einwanderung nach nachvollziehbaren Kriterien. Das kommt Deutschland zu gute und auch Einwanderern die hier auch eine konkrete Perspektive haben.
> 
> Was wir nicht brauchen sind sinnlose Scheindiskussionen und Einwanderung in Sozialsysteme samt allen negativen Effekten davon wie Ghettoisierung und soziale Probleme.



So wie es halt richtige Einwanderungsländer machen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Frage kannst du bei allen Verboten stellen, die der Staat aufstellt.



Nein. Immerhin schnallen sich vermutlich 99% aller Leute jetzt im Auto an. Hat also was gebracht. Sieht man sogar an den Unfallzahlen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deutschland: Grosse Mehrheit fur Burka-Verbot - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Laut Umfrage ist die Merheit der Bürger dafür. Sind die jetzt neuerdings auch alle „der Pöbel“?
> 
> Lustig, wie sich hier immer über angebliche Ausgrenzung beschwert wird, aber man dann Andersdenkende einfach als „Pöbel“ diffamiert.



Da haben aber auch Leute dafür gestimmt, die sich vorher gar nicht darüber aufgeregt haben -> deine Schlussfolgerung ist falsch.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du kannst mich auch direkt ansprechen, wenn du was wissen willst.



Brauch ich nicht, ich weiß ja, dass du nur gegen bestimmte Themen bist, wenn Flüchtlinge betroffen sind.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So wie es halt richtige Einwanderungsländer machen.



Und wie handhaben die es mit Flüchtlingen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Nein. Immerhin schnallen sich vermutlich 99% aller Leute jetzt im Auto an. Hat also was gebracht. Sieht man sogar an den Unfallzahlen.



Und warum soll das bei einem Burkaverbot nicht genauso laufen?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Da haben aber auch Leute dafür gestimmt, die sich vorher gar nicht darüber aufgeregt haben -> deine Schlussfolgerung ist falsch.



Wieso das, da musst du jetzt mal näher erläutern?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht, ich weiß ja, dass du nur gegen bestimmte Themen bist, wenn Flüchtlinge betroffen sind.



Dann verstehe ich deinen Beitrag nicht. Erhelle mich.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und wie handhaben die es mit Flüchtlingen?



Australien:

Fluchtlinge in Australien

Kanada:

Fluchtlinge in Kanada

USA:

Fluchtlinge in den USA

Zum Vergleich Deutschland:

Fluchtlinge in Deutschland


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. Oktober 2017)

Und was sollen uns die Zahlen sagen?  Die ursprüngliche Bevölkerung wurde von Armutflüchtlingen und religiösen Hardlinern dezimiert und hat jetzt nichts mehr zu sagen.


----------



## azzih (16. Oktober 2017)

Das Recht auf Asyl sollte nicht angetastet werden. Das was Australien macht ist eine Schande für alle zivilisierten Länder. Ihr dürft ja mal gerne googlen wie Flüchtlinge in vorgelagerten Inseln vor Australien und unter welchen Bedingungen festgehalten werden. Das ist eines Industrielandes einfach unwürdig.

Allerdings bedeutet Asyl halt auch NICHT Einwanderung. Menschen wird Schutz gewährt solange eine Bedrohung anhält. Ist diese vorbei sollen sie wieder zurück. Wenn natürlich jetzt irgend ein Homosexueller in arabischen Ländern wohl nicht zeitnah dort frei Leben kann darf er wegen mir auch gerne hier bleiben, aber der Großteil der Asylsuchenden muss wie gesagt irgendwann wieder gehen. Für Einwanderung mit dauerhaften Bleibeperspektiven soll es meiner Meinung  ja ein vernünftiges Einwanderungsgesetz geben.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und warum soll das bei einem Burkaverbot nicht genauso laufen?



Weil es keinen Unterschied macht.
Die Leute werden weder besser in die Gesellschaft integriert noch werden sie bessere Berufschancen haben.
Der Quatsch mit dem Burka Verbot dient nur dazu, den Leuten was zu geben, damit der Stammtisch beruhigt ist und weils eben nichts kostet.
Wenn etwas nichts kostet, ist der Staat immer schnell dabei.



azzih schrieb:


> Allerdings bedeutet Asyl halt auch NICHT Einwanderung. Menschen wird Schutz gewährt solange eine Bedrohung anhält. Ist diese vorbei sollen sie wieder zurück. Wenn natürlich jetzt irgend ein Homosexueller in arabischen Ländern wohl nicht zeitnah dort frei Leben kann darf er wegen mir auch gerne hier bleiben, aber der Großteil der Asylsuchenden muss wie gesagt irgendwann wieder gehen. Für Einwanderung mit dauerhaften Bleibeperspektiven soll es meiner Meinung  ja ein vernünftiges Einwanderungsgesetz geben.



Nur wehrt sich die Union vehement gegen ein Einwanderungsgesetz.
Es gibt immer noch genug Stimmen in der Union, die sagen, dass Deutschland kein Einwanderungsland ist und dass man Einwanderer nicht braucht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. Oktober 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein das was du hier schreibst grenzt an Realsatire. Weil ein Klarnamen und Bild des Nutzers im Internet nichts an Konversationen ändern würde, außer das die Person plötzlich für jeden völlig gläsern wäre, obwohl es dazu in 99% der Fälle keinen Grund gibt, sofern nicht strafrechtliche Kommentare vorliegen.
> Ganz im Gegensatz zu einer kompletten Verhüllung inder Realität, das die Einschätzung eines gegenübers erschwert und die Person vom Rest der Menschen um ihn rum abschottet und somit isoliert und die Interaktion merklich erschwert.
> 
> Das zu vergleichen grenzt also schon stark an den berühmten Vergleich zwischen Apfel und Birne und ist im Grunde schon fast eine  wert.


Nein? Es würde nichts daran ändern, wenn ich bei einem anderen User wüsste wen ich vor mir habe? Was du ja vehement für die analoge Welt einforderst? Über mich als User weißt du 0. Ich könnte auch eine chinesische Frau Mitte 50 mit 3 Kindern sein. Vielleicht bin ich auch ein arabischer Transvestit mit Wohnsitz in der Schweiz. Du hast hier nur einen Nickname, der muss nicht mal was mit meinem richtigen Namen zu tun haben. Tja rate mal was du bei einer unverhüllten Person schon alles weißt. 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deutschland: Grosse Mehrheit fur Burka-Verbot - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Laut Umfrage ist die Merheit der Bürger dafür. Sind die jetzt neuerdings auch alle „der Pöbel“?
> 
> Lustig, wie sich hier immer über angebliche Ausgrenzung beschwert wird, aber man dann Andersdenkende einfach als „Pöbel“ diffamiert.




Zumindest diejenigen, die es einfach verboten haben wollen, weil es ihnen nicht gefällt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur wehrt sich die Union vehement gegen ein Einwanderungsgesetz.
> Es gibt immer noch genug Stimmen in der Union, die sagen, dass Deutschland kein Einwanderungsland ist und dass man Einwanderer nicht braucht.


Deutschland ist aber auch kein klassisches Einwanderungsland.
Denn klassische Einwanderungsländer haben meist viel weniger bis gar kein Sozialstaat im Vergleich zu Deutschland.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2017)

Hast du da mal einen übereichtlichen Vergleich zwischen Deutschland und z.B. Kanada oder Australien? Salopp wäre ich mir da nicht soo sicher.
Zudem sind deren Regeln ja gerade darauf ausgelegt NICHT in das Sozialsystem einwandern zu können.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nein? Es würde nichts daran ändern, wenn ich bei einem anderen User wüsste wen ich vor mir habe? Was du ja vehement für die analoge Welt einforderst? Über mich als User weißt du 0. Ich könnte auch eine chinesische Frau Mitte 50 mit 3 Kindern sein. Vielleicht bin ich auch ein arabischer Transvestit mit Wohnsitz in der Schweiz. Du hast hier nur einen Nickname, der muss nicht mal was mit meinem richtigen Namen zu tun haben. Tja rate mal was du bei einer unverhüllten Person schon alles weißt.



Und welche Rolle spielt das im Internet ob du eine 50 Jährige Chiesin bist, oder in der Schweiz wohnst?
Außer das ich dich mit deinem Realnamen jeder Zeit ausfindig machen kann, wo es auch genug dümmliche Spinner gibt die davon Gebrauch machen (siehe zB beim "Youtuber" Drachenlord), hat es im Internet genau null Nutzen für die Interaktion der Nutzer untereinander, eben weil es keine "analoge" Kommunikation ist und nur in wenigen Fällen bei Straftatrelevanz interessant wird.

Bei einer analogen Kommunikation in der Realität hingegen hat es deutliche Auswirkungen ob dein Gegenüber völlig verhüllt vor dir steht, oder du in einer Konversation sein Gesicht sehen kannst.
Gestik und Mimik, also der Ausdruck, helfen uns dort bei der Interpretation desen was der Gegenüber sagt und meint, siehst du das nicht kannst du Dinge falsch auffassen, so wie es im Internet gerne immer wieder mal passiert weil du eben nicht sehen, raushören kannst ob ein Diskusionsteilnehmer etwas geschriebenes evt. sarkastisch, ironisch, witzig, verärgert, oder anderwertig meint.

In der Realität also völlig verhüllt rumzulaufen isoliert dich kommunikativ vom Rest der Mitmenschen, das irritiert entsprechend in jeder Form der analogen Kommunikation.

Bei einer unverhüllten Person weiß ich mehr als bei einer verhüllten, z.B. schon im Vorfeld ob sie gerade gut gelaunt ist, traurig ist, interessiert, ablehenend ist, ect. Aber auch da weiß ich nicht, sofern ich nicht mit ihr rede und frage, wer sie (namentlich) ist, oder wo sie wohnt,  was sie arbeitet, wo sie versichert ist, ob sie Schulden hat ect. was man alles schon alleine mit einem Klarnamen in Erfahrung bringen kann.

Es bleibt also dabei, du vergleichst hier Äpfel und Birnen und beharrst weiter, ohne darüber nachzudenken, darauf das die Birne definitiv ein Apfel ist. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Kanada braucht keine Waffen, die haben nur eine Grenze und da ist tote Hose.



Komisch nur das Kanada dann 2015 Waffen im Wert von gut 127 Millionen Dollar exportiert hat (womit es auf Rang 19 der Waffenexporte weltweit liegt) und 1% seines BiP, bzw. 5,7% der Regierungsausgaben, als Verteidigungshaushalt ausgibt und 2016 für 216 Millionen Dollar Waffen importiert hat:

factfish Waffenexporte fur Kanada

Fragt man sich doch wozu sie dann die ganzen Waffen brauchen und vor allem warum sie nur Waffen exportieren ?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und warum soll das bei einem Burkaverbot nicht genauso laufen?



Wurde oben schon erwähnt, aber ich erklärs dir gerne nochmal: Ein Burkaverbot wird nicht das Denken der Leute beeinflussen. Dann kommen die Frauen halt nicht mehr raus, weil es irgendwie mit der Religion nicht vereinbar ist. Analog zu meinem Beispiel wäre es dann mit der Einführung der Gurtpflicht dazu gekommen, dass plötzlich niemand mehr Auto fährt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso das, da musst du jetzt mal näher erläutern?



"Stört Sie eine Burka?" ist halt eine andere Frage als "Sind Sie für ein Verschleierungsverbot?"



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich deinen Beitrag nicht. Erhelle mich.



Deine Einstellung in diversen Themen richtet sich danach, ob Flüchtlinge beteiligt sind. Wirkt nicht sehr schlüssig, so wie du es argumentierst.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Australien:
> 
> Fluchtlinge in Australien
> 
> ...



Toll, ein paar Zahlen. Nur leider nicht richtig in den Kontext gebracht. Warum gibt es so wenig Asylanträge in Australien? Könnte das vielleicht daran liegen, dass man da nicht mit einem Gummiboot mal eben rüberschippern kann? Ähnliches gilt für Kanada und USA. Für Deutschland hingegen nicht. Siehst du den Unterschied?


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Oktober 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Das Recht auf Asyl sollte nicht angetastet werden. Das was Australien macht ist eine Schande für alle zivilisierten Länder. Ihr dürft ja mal gerne googlen wie Flüchtlinge in vorgelagerten Inseln vor Australien und unter welchen Bedingungen festgehalten werden. Das ist eines Industrielandes einfach unwürdig.



Was Australien macht, ist der einzig richtige Weg. Deutlich machen, dass der Versuch illegaler Einwanderung nicht im gelobten Land, sondern einem Lager in einem anderen Land enden wird.

Warum sollen illegale Einwanderer für ihr Verhalten auch noch belohnt werden?



azzih schrieb:


> Allerdings bedeutet Asyl halt auch NICHT Einwanderung. Menschen wird Schutz gewährt solange eine Bedrohung anhält. Ist diese vorbei sollen sie wieder zurück.



Wäre schön, wenn es so wäre. Nur warum werden Menschen, die hier nur vorübergehend bleiben sollen, dann „integriert“? Warum wird so gut wie nicht abgeschoben?

Wir haben de facto eine Einwanderung über unser Asylgesetz und das muss aufhören.

Einwanderungsgesetz: Wenn jeder bleibt - Politik - FAZ



azzih schrieb:


> Wenn natürlich jetzt irgend ein Homosexueller in arabischen Ländern wohl nicht zeitnah dort frei Leben kann darf er wegen mir auch gerne hier bleiben, aber der Großteil der Asylsuchenden muss wie gesagt irgendwann wieder gehen. Für Einwanderung mit dauerhaften Bleibeperspektiven soll es meiner Meinung  ja ein vernünftiges Einwanderungsgesetz geben.



Und ein vernünftiges Einwanderungsgesetz funktioniert nur, wenn man diejenigen, die nicht reindürfen sofort zurückschickt. Sonst ist das ganze Augenwischerei.



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil es keinen Unterschied macht. Die Leute werden weder besser in die Gesellschaft integriert noch werden sie bessere Berufschancen haben. Der Quatsch mit dem Burka Verbot dient nur dazu, den Leuten was zu geben, damit der Stammtisch beruhigt ist und weils eben nichts kostet. Wenn etwas nichts kostet, ist der Staat immer schnell dabei.



Es geht darum, dass der Staat wehrhaft ist und Grenzen aufzeigt. Wenn mal wieder von einem Motoradclub ein Chapter verboten wird (und damit auch das Tragen der sogenannten Kutten dieses Chapters verboten ist), sind die Leute ja immer noch da. Und auch ihre verbrecherische Energie ist noch da. Trotzdem zeigt der Staat, dass das verboten ist und das nicht hinnimmt. 

Warum also bei der Burka nicht das selbe machen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Nur wehrt sich die Union vehement gegen ein Einwanderungsgesetz.
> Es gibt immer noch genug Stimmen in der Union, die sagen, dass Deutschland kein Einwanderungsland ist und dass man Einwanderer nicht braucht.



Was ja irgendwo auch einen wahren Kern berührt. 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wurde oben schon erwähnt, aber ich erklärs dir gerne nochmal: Ein Burkaverbot wird nicht das Denken der Leute beeinflussen. Dann kommen die Frauen halt nicht mehr raus, weil es irgendwie mit der Religion nicht vereinbar ist. Analog zu meinem Beispiel wäre es dann mit der Einführung der Gurtpflicht dazu gekommen, dass plötzlich niemand mehr Auto fährt.



In beiden Fällen hat das Verbot dann doch funktioniert, oder nicht? Keine Frauen mit Burka mehr im öffentlichen Raum und keine Leute, die ohne Gurt fahren.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> "Stört Sie eine Burka?" ist halt eine andere Frage als "Sind Sie für ein Verschleierungsverbot?"



Richtig. Nur habe ich das in Abrede gestellt, dass das eine andere Frage ist?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Deine Einstellung in diversen Themen richtet sich danach, ob Flüchtlinge beteiligt sind. Wirkt nicht sehr schlüssig, so wie du es argumentierst.



Das erklärt deinen Beitrag, denn du an Nightslaver gerichtet hast, immer noch nicht. Also, was willst du mir sagen? 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Toll, ein paar Zahlen. Nur leider nicht richtig in den Kontext gebracht. Warum gibt es so wenig Asylanträge in Australien? Könnte das vielleicht daran liegen, dass man da nicht mit einem Gummiboot mal eben rüberschippern kann? Ähnliches gilt für Kanada und USA. Für Deutschland hingegen nicht. Siehst du den Unterschied?



Ach, nach Deutschland kommt man mal eben so? Und wenn das so ist, wie du behauptest, warum hat dann Deutschland in Europa (ich nehme mal an, wenn Deutschland so leicht zu erreichen ist, dann die anderen Länder in Europa auch, oder?) die höchsten Zahlen?

Warum fliehen diese Menschen nicht in andere Länder? Richtig, wegen unserer Sozialsysteme. Ergo Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge. 

Es geht darum, dass man sich vernünftig abschotten kann, wenn man es will. Andere Länder zeigen es ja. Außerdem kann man sein Land auch unattraktiver für Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge machen. 

PS: Hier mal was aktuelles

Henstedt-Ulzburg: Festnahme nach todlicher Attacke im „Joy“ - WELT

Warum konnte dieser Mann festgenommen werden? Achja, wegen *Grenzkontrollen*. Also was ist an Grenzkontrollen nochmal so verkehrt?


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Oktober 2017)

http://mobil.berliner-zeitung.de/be...1182?originalReferrer=https://www.google.com/


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Oktober 2017)

Autsch Sahra Wagenknecht droht mit Rücktritt:



> *Gut drei Wochen nach der Bundestagswahl ist der interne  Machtkampf bei der Linkspartei offen ausgebrochen. Die Parteichefs  Riexinger und Kipping wollen offenbar die Macht der Fraktionschefs  beschneiden. Diese wehren sich: Wagenknecht drohte mit Rücktritt.
> 
> *Machtkampf bei Linkspartei: Wagenknecht droht mit Rucktritt | tagesschau.de



Wäre eine Katastrophe für Die Linke.
Wagenknecht ist eine der wenigen Politikerinnen in der Linken die noch nach Außen vertretbare und vorzeigbare Positionen vertritt.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ja irgendwo auch einen wahren Kern berührt.



Ja was denn nun?
Einerseits willst du eine kontrolliere Einwanderung von supertollen Anwälten und Ärzten aber gleichzeitig findest du es gut, dass es kein Einwanderungsgesetz gibt?
Komische Logik.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja was denn nun?
> Einerseits willst du eine kontrolliere Einwanderung von supertollen Anwälten und Ärzten aber gleichzeitig findest du es gut, dass es kein Einwanderungsgesetz gibt?
> Komische Logik.



Ich bin für kontrollierte Einwanderung aufgrund eines geregelten Einwanderungsgesetzes. 

Die Aussage der CDU (wir sind kein klassisches Einwanderungsland) kann ich jedoch nachvollziehen und sie trifft meiner Meinung nach einen wahren Kern.


----------



## azzih (17. Oktober 2017)

Nein tut sie nicht, wenn man sich mal faktische Einwanderungszahlen anschaut. Deutschland ist seit Jahrzehnten faktisch ein Einwanderungsland. Das mal endlich einzugestehen und nicht Wortklauberei wie CSU zu betreiben wäre der richtige Schritt.

Überhaupt ist das ganze Gebaren der CDU/CSU an Peinlichkeit nicht zu überbieten, von wegen wir müssen rechte Wähler einfangen etc. Soll ich nicht als Partei ein Konzept anbieten hinter dem ich stehe und wofür ich beim Wähler werbe? Bei der CSU ist es eher das Konzept "Fähnchen im Wind", von wegen ich richte mich grade so aus wie ich mir erhoffe die dummen Wähler einzufangen. Glauben die Wähler sind dumm und kaufen so ein unglaubwürdiges Getue ab. Was sind das überhaupt für Männer, die keine Meinung haben und stets das brabbeln was gut ankommt. Wird wirklich Zeit das sich die Alte-Männer-Riege da mal in den Ruhestand verabschiedet.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Oktober 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Wird wirklich Zeit das sich die Alte-Männer-Riege da mal in den Ruhestand verabschiedet.



Na in Östereich sind doch jetzt die Jungen an der Macht, der Kurz ist 31 Jahre alt, äh, jung meine ich.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na in Östereich sind doch jetzt die Jungen an der Macht, der Kurz ist 31 Jahre alt, äh, jung meine ich.



Ja, der wird der Merkel schon etwas Feuer unterm Arsch machen.


----------



## VollgasPilot (17. Oktober 2017)

Wow die letzten paar Tage gings ja richtig rund:
Die Österreicher haben entschieden, dass sie nicht das Sozialamt der Welt sein wollen und auch gegen Merkel formiert sich derzeit anscheinend Widerstand.

19-Jähriger stirbt nach Auseinandersetzung - Täter verhaftet - STIMME.de
(nur paar KM weg von mir)

Koln: Mann bei Messerstecherei am Ebertplatz erstochen | Kolner Stadt-Anzeiger

Messerstecherei in Fluchtlingsunterkunft: 40-Personen-Mob stellt sich gegen Polizei - TAG24


----------



## azzih (17. Oktober 2017)

Diese Newsmeldungen sind Blödsinn, sowas hat man ständig und seit 50 Jahren seis nun von Kanacks oder Almans. Heut auch gelesen das irgend ein Opa seiner Frau in den Kopf geschossen hat. Bei uns in der Nähe hat ein Rentner beim Ausparken ausversehen Rückwärtsgang eingelegt und ebenfalls seine Frau in die Garagenwand zu Tode gequetscht.  Soll ich jetzt einen auf "es geht ja richtig rund, die Rentner killen sich alle gegenseitig" machen?


----------



## Oi!Olli (17. Oktober 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und welche Rolle spielt das im Internet ob du eine 50 Jährige Chiesin bist, oder in der Schweiz wohnst?
> Außer das ich dich mit deinem Realnamen jeder Zeit ausfindig machen kann, wo es auch genug dümmliche Spinner gibt die davon Gebrauch machen (siehe zB beim "Youtuber" Drachenlord), hat es im Internet genau null Nutzen für die Interaktion der Nutzer untereinander, eben weil es keine "analoge" Kommunikation ist und nur in wenigen Fällen bei Straftatrelevanz interessant wird.
> 
> Bei einer analogen Kommunikation in der Realität hingegen hat es deutliche Auswirkungen ob dein Gegenüber völlig verhüllt vor dir steht, oder du in einer Konversation sein Gesicht sehen kannst.
> ...



Mit meinem Namen, selbst wenn ich ihn vollständig angeben würde, könntest nicht viel anfangen, der ist dafür in Deutschland zu häufig. Mit genug Spinnern hab ich in der realen Welt übrigens zu tun (hm wäre ja ein Grund mein Gesicht zu verstecken).

Richtig, man behilft sich mit anderen Mitteln. Was bei der analogen Kommunikation für dich aber ein absolutes Problem darstellt. Die fraglichen Frauen würden übrigens mit dir auch ohne Verhüllung nicht reden, denn du bist ein Mann und ein Fremder dazu. Der Gesichtsausdruck kann dir also egal sein. 

Ach und ja, ob ich Schulden habe, kannst du mit meinem Klarnamen in Erfahrung bringen. Legal?


----------



## Verminaard (17. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die *fraglichen Frauen* würden übrigens mit dir auch ohne Verhüllung nicht reden, denn du bist ein Mann und ein Fremder dazu. Der Gesichtsausdruck kann dir also egal sein.



Und genau hier liegt der Fehler.

Weist du was sich hinter einer Vollverhuellung befindet?

Im Netz ist es mir ziehmlich egal wie sich wer nennt.
Wenns mir zu sehr am Sack geht, dreh ich ab. Spitzen wir das zu: ich zieh einfach den Stecker. Problem geloest.

Wenn ein Vollvermumter Antifakaempfer, Glatzenronny oder auch Dschihad-Joe  unter was auch immer befinden, und in meiner unmittelbaren Naehe, ohne das ich eine Chance habe die Absichten zu erkennen.

In einem "normalen" Umfeld ist es aussergewoehnlich wenn eine Person mit Gesichtsverhuellung rumrennt.
Da faellt soetwas komplett auf, ich kann entsprechend reagieren.

In einem Umfeld wo Vollverschleierungen ala Burka "normal" sind, weis ich nicht was sich hier mit welcher Gesinnung herumlaeuft.
Wir haben genug systemkritische Ideologen die vor Gewalt nicht zurueckschrecken.
In fast allen Faellen kommen unbeteiligte zu Schaden.

Natuerlich kann man jetzt sagen: die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist soooo gering das sowas passiert und missbraucht wird.
Ich halte dagegen mit: wieso sollte ich eine zusaetzliche Gefahr akzeptieren, die ich vor einigen Jahren nicht hatte?

Wieviel Relativierungen kommen jetzt ala "auf der A7 gibts jaehrlich so und so viele Tote" und aehnliches?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass der Staat wehrhaft ist und Grenzen aufzeigt. Wenn mal wieder von einem Motoradclub ein Chapter verboten wird (und damit auch das Tragen der sogenannten Kutten dieses Chapters verboten ist), sind die Leute ja immer noch da. Und auch ihre verbrecherische Energie ist noch da. Trotzdem zeigt der Staat, dass das verboten ist und das nicht hinnimmt.
> 
> Warum also bei der Burka nicht das selbe machen?



Weil es genau nichts bringt. Damit zeigt man nur, dass man völlig planlos irgendwas macht, außer die Ursachen anzugehen. Frag mal die Leute, deren Club verboten wurde. Die ärgern sich vielleicht, weil sie das Logo jetzt durch ein anderes ersetzte müssen, aber über den Rest lachen die sich kaputt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen hat das Verbot dann doch funktioniert, oder nicht? Keine Frauen mit Burka mehr im öffentlichen Raum und keine Leute, die ohne Gurt fahren.



[ ] Du hast mein Beispiel gelesen und verstanden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig. Nur habe ich das in Abrede gestellt, dass das eine andere Frage ist?



Nein, aber damit argumentiert.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das erklärt deinen Beitrag, denn du an Nightslaver gerichtet hast, immer noch nicht. Also, was willst du mir sagen?



Doch, tut es. Lies es nochmal, dann verstehst du es vielleicht auch. AUßerdem wollte ich dir nichts sagen, sondern Nightslayer.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach, nach Deutschland kommt man mal eben so? Und wenn das so ist, wie du behauptest, warum hat dann Deutschland in Europa (ich nehme mal an, wenn Deutschland so leicht zu erreichen ist, dann die anderen Länder in Europa auch, oder?) die höchsten Zahlen?
> 
> Warum fliehen diese Menschen nicht in andere Länder? Richtig, wegen unserer Sozialsysteme. Ergo Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.
> 
> Es geht darum, dass man sich vernünftig abschotten kann, wenn man es will. Andere Länder zeigen es ja. Außerdem kann man sein Land auch unattraktiver für Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge machen.



Und schon wieder gehst du auf keins meiner Argumente ein. Eine Diskussion sieht normalerweise anders aus. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Hier mal was aktuelles
> 
> Henstedt-Ulzburg: Festnahme nach todlicher Attacke im „Joy“ - WELT
> 
> Warum konnte dieser Mann festgenommen werden? Achja, wegen *Grenzkontrollen*. Also was ist an Grenzkontrollen nochmal so verkehrt?



Oh, schon wieder so eine Einzeltat. Was soll das jetzt aussagen? Mauer hoch um ganz Deutschland? Ist das deine Lösung?


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieviel Relativierungen kommen jetzt ala "auf der A7 gibts jaehrlich so und so viele Tote" und aehnliches?



Von wem geht eine größere Gefahr aus?
Vom der Frau, die verhüllt durch die Straßen geht?
Oder von einem vermummten Extremisten, der mit einem Baseballschläger bewaffnet ist?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Oh, schon wieder so eine Einzeltat. Was soll das jetzt aussagen? Mauer hoch um ganz Deutschland? Ist das deine Lösung?



Tja, für die meisten ist es ein Tatverdächtiger -- wie es auch im Artikel steht -- aber für andere User in diesem Thread steht der Täter bereits fest.
Kennt man ja.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Von wem geht eine größere Gefahr aus?
> Vom der Frau, die verhüllt durch die Straßen geht?
> Oder von einem vermummten Extremisten, der mit einem Baseballschläger bewaffnet ist?


Ich hab mich schlecht ausgedrueckt, oder du hast es nicht verstanden oder du willst es nicht verstehen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2017)

Du begegnest also ständig Leuten in Burkas?
Sie sind immer um dich herum? Du weißt nicht, wo vorne und hinten ist?


----------



## Rolk (18. Oktober 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Autsch Sahra Wagenknecht droht mit Rücktritt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fände es angebracht. Schlieslich steht sie immer an forderster Front und stellt ein verzerrtes Bild der Partei da. Warscheinlich wird sie ja auch nur geduldet, weil sie Wählerstimmen ran schafft.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du begegnest also ständig Leuten in Burkas?
> Sie sind immer um dich herum? Du weißt nicht, wo vorne und hinten ist?



Du begegnest also ständig Leute mit Hackenkreuz, oder IS T-Shirts? 
Sie sind immer um dich herum? Du weißt nicht wo die anfangen und wo die aufhören? 

Nein?
Warum kümmern sie dich dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du begegnest also ständig Leute mit Hackenkreuz, oder IS T-Shirts?
> Sie sind immer um dich herum? Du weißt nicht wo die anfangen und wo die aufhören?
> 
> Nein?
> ...



Mich kümmern sie ja auch nicht. 
Ich hab mehr Angst vor einem Nebelunfall auf der A7 als vor einem IS Anschlag im Rathaus.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Oktober 2017)

Und die 400 Reichsten Menschen wurden auch von 2016 zu 2017 immer reicher (immerhin um schlanke 0,3 Billionen Dollar)...



> Um in die Forbes-Liste der reichsten 400 Amerikaner  zu kommen, muss man schon ein Vermögen von 2 Milliarden besitzen, 18  Prozent mehr als noch letztes Jahr. Die 400 Reichsten besitzen 2,7  Billionen US-Dollar noch Forbes, 0,3 Billionen mehr als ein Jahr zuvor.
> ...
> Der reichste Amerikaner ist noch immer Bill Gates, der Machen kann, was  er will, sein Reichtum mehrt sich nach dem Prinzip, dass dem, der hat,  gegeben wird. Letztes Jahr ist sein Vermögen um 8 Milliarden auf 89  Milliarden US-Dollar gewachsen.
> ...
> ...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. Oktober 2017)

Der Wohlstand steigt


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Oktober 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und die 400 Reichsten Menschen wurden auch von 2016 zu 2017 immer reicher (immerhin um schlanke 0,3 Billionen Dollar)...



Und die Leute wollen lieber.
Das menschen die nixs oder wenig haben...noch mehr wegnehmt 

Themen wie Flüchtlingskrise ,hartz4 Sanktionen lenkt ja ab .


Sieht man ja schön hier im Thread.


----------



## JePe (18. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass der Staat wehrhaft ist und Grenzen aufzeigt.(...)Und auch ihre verbrecherische Energie ist noch da.(...)
> Warum also bei der Burka nicht das selbe machen?



In einer Burka steckt "verbrecherische Energie"? Wie darf ich mir das genau vorstellen? Ist die eingewoben?


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Weil es genau nichts bringt. Damit zeigt man nur, dass man völlig planlos irgendwas macht, außer die Ursachen anzugehen. Frag mal die Leute, deren Club verboten wurde. Die ärgern sich vielleicht, weil sie das Logo jetzt durch ein anderes ersetzte müssen, aber über den Rest lachen die sich kaputt.



Und weil sich die Rocker darüber kaputt lachen, heißt die Devise also lieber gar nichts machen? Der Staat soll schwach auftreten, oder wie darf ich dich verstehen?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> [ ] Du hast mein Beispiel gelesen und verstanden.



Dann erläutere ihn mir doch näher.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Nein, aber damit argumentiert.



Eigentlich nicht.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Doch, tut es. Lies es nochmal, dann verstehst du es vielleicht auch.



Ich habe es nochmal gelesen, ich verstehe es nicht. Also bitte, erläutere es mir doch.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> AUßerdem wollte ich dir nichts sagen, sondern Nightslayer.



Du hast meinen Namen erwähnt. Ergo werde ich dann natürlich nachfragen. 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und schon wieder gehst du auf keins meiner Argumente ein. Eine Diskussion sieht normalerweise anders aus.



Welches deiner Argumente genau?




plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Oh, schon wieder so eine Einzeltat. Was soll das jetzt aussagen? Mauer hoch um ganz Deutschland? Ist das deine Lösung?



Der Fall zeigt, dass Grenzkontrollen etwas bringen. Man konnte einen Mann festnehmen, von dem man vermutet, dass er ein Tötungsdelikt begangen hat. Hätte man keine Grenzkontrollen, hätte man ihn vermutlich nicht festnehmen können. Also warum sind Grenzkontrollen jetzt etwas schlechtes?

Und man müsste um Deutschland keine Mauer ziehen, wenn man die europäischen Außengrenzen vernünftig schützt. 



JePe schrieb:


> In einer Burka steckt "verbrecherische Energie"? Wie darf ich mir das genau vorstellen? Ist die eingewoben?



Die verbrecherische Energie bezog sich (was man meinem Beitrag auch entnehmen kann) natürlich auf die Leute (in diesem Fall die Rocker) von denen ich sprach. Das ergibt sich aus dem Satz, den du in deinem Zitat weggelassen hast.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und weil sich die Rocker darüber kaputt lachen, heißt die Devise also lieber gar nichts machen? Der Staat soll schwach auftreten, oder wie darf ich dich verstehen?



Trotzdem kann man eine Unterstellung herauslesen.
Rocker, denen man die Kutte wegnimmt, sind immer noch Rocker und Verbrecher.
Leuten, denen man die Burka wegnimmt, verfolgen immer noch die gleiche Ideologie.
Also die Ideologie der Gewalt?
Sind Menschen, die die Traditionen ihrer Religion ausleben also automatisch mutmaßliche Verbrecher?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und weil sich die Rocker darüber kaputt lachen, heißt die Devise also lieber gar nichts machen? Der Staat soll schwach auftreten, oder wie darf ich dich verstehen?



Ne, aber er soll was gegen die Ursachen unternehmen. Das wäre starkes Auftreten, was sogar nicht mal jeder bemerken würde, weil es jetzt gar keinen Grund gäbe für Kuttenverbote. Oder meinst du, es ist starkes Auftreten, nur Quatsch zu machen? Das wäre ja so, als ob ich mit einem Boxer in den Ring steige und im mal zart das Gesicht streichele. Der wird bestimmt auch stark erstaunt sein ob meines starken Auftretens.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann erläutere ihn mir doch näher.



Die Analogie wäre: Keine Autofahrer und keine Frauen mit Burka mehr auf der Straße oder beide draußen und dann ohne Burka oder mit Gurt. Das habe ich aber alles fein säuberlich erläutert. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht.



Äh...doch. Steht alles in #3041.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe es nochmal gelesen, ich verstehe es nicht. Also bitte, erläutere es mir doch.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welches deiner Argumente genau?



Sorry, aber wenn dein Leseverständnis so sehr gegen Null geht, dann ist das hier definitiv der falsche Spielplatz für dich.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Fall zeigt, dass Grenzkontrollen etwas bringen. Man konnte einen Mann festnehmen, von dem man vermutet, dass er ein Tötungsdelikt begangen hat. Hätte man keine Grenzkontrollen, hätte man ihn vermutlich nicht festnehmen können. Also warum sind Grenzkontrollen jetzt etwas schlechtes?



1. Der Mann gilt noch immer als verdächtig, ist also nicht zwingend der Täter.
2. Der Mann galt schon von vornherein nicht mal sicher als Verdächtiger, sonst wäre der nicht mal so weit gekommen.
3. Solange man nicht jeden kontrolliert, wäre der Fall in dem Artikel, wenn es der Täter wäre und man darüber hinwegsieht, dass schon zuvor Behörden geschlampt haben, nichts anderes als ein Zufallstreffer, also Lotto.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und man müsste um Deutschland keine Mauer ziehen, wenn man die europäischen Außengrenzen vernünftig schützt.



Achso klar, man kann natürlich auch eine Mauer um ganz Europa ziehen. Oder machen wir es doch ganz einfach wie in der Literatur, wir bauen uns eine kleine Raumstation, alle ab nach oben und der Rest darf dann hier unten vergammeln. Ich glaub, ich sollte mir die Filmrec...ach Mist, das gibt's ja schon


----------



## Adam_West (18. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> ...
> Sind Menschen, die die Traditionen ihrer Religion ausleben also automatisch mutmaßliche Verbrecher?



Außerordentlich interessante und auch folgenreiche Aussage.

Warum? Nunja, Verbrechen wird, wie schon immer, durch Staat und Gesetze definiert, oder, wer hätte das gedacht, durch Moral.

In Hinsicht dessen, worum sich dieses Thema hier dreht muss man diese Aussage nämlich auf die jeweiligen Taten einer Relition oder Tradition auf die kultur, -gesetz und moralrelevanten Umstände eines Landes beziehen.

Also grob: wenn wir gewisse Traditionen als verbrecherisch erkennen, oder nicht mit unseren (westlichen) Vorstellung der Moral gutheißen können, dann ja, müsste man deine Frage ganz klar mit ja beantworten. Dies bezieht sich aber immer auf die Aktion um die es geht, nicht generell auf Tradition oder Religion.

Gerade der Konflikt zwischen z.B. islamischer Tradition und westlichen Werten ist hier maßgeblich.
Das Bsp. der Unterdrückung der Frau durch (Voll)Verschleierung ist in meinen Augen ein Verbrechen, selbstverständlich, weil es die Frau entrechtet, entmachtet und erniedrigt. Mal abgesehen davon, im "Wert" maßgeblich verringert.

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2017)

Wird denn die Frau grundsätzlich unterdrückt, wenn sie voll verschleiert ist?
Was ist mit den Frauen, die die voll Verschleierung tragen wollen?
Sind die auch unterdrückt, wissen es aber nicht?

Und Moral ist immer falsch am Platz. Ginge es ausschließlich um Moral, würde die gesamte Katholische Kirche im Knast hocken.
Es geht um Gesetze. Wer sich an die Gesetze in diesem Land hält, ist gerne gesehen.


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2017)

Du hast dir die Antwort in der 3. Zeile selbst gegeben. Alles anerzogen. Hier bei uns ist eine Vollverschleierung zusätzlich noch eine schöne Integrationsverhinderungsmassnahme. Warscheinlich tun wir uns deshalb auch so schwer mit einem Verbot, schlieslich ist alles deutsche schlecht und alles was von Aussen kommt automatisch gut.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wird denn die Frau grundsätzlich unterdrückt, wenn sie voll verschleiert ist?


Ja. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Frauen, die die voll Verschleierung tragen wollen?


Gegenfrage: Was ist mit den Frauen, die Gechlechtsbeschneidung wollen - für sich selbst oder ihre Kinder?



Threshold schrieb:


> Sind die auch unterdrückt, wissen es aber nicht?


Erwartungshaltung und Bräuche können auch unterdrücken, gerade wenn sie von den Unterdrückten selbst voll akzeptiert und weitergetragen werden. Das ist das fiese an Indoktrination.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wird denn die Frau grundsätzlich unterdrückt, wenn sie voll verschleiert ist?
> Was ist mit den Frauen, die die voll Verschleierung tragen wollen?
> Sind die auch unterdrückt, wissen es aber nicht?



Lies doch mal Islamforen. Die gibt es auch auf deutsch. Wo Eltern, ich nehme mal an Maenner, darueber diskutieren, ab wann sie ihre Tochter ans Kopftuchtragen gewoehnen sollten.
Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit in einem Forum, wo es um Islam sowas verlinkt bekommen und gelesen.
War weder ein getrolle noch Fake.




Threshold schrieb:


> Und Moral ist immer falsch am Platz. Ginge es ausschließlich um Moral, würde die gesamte Katholische Kirche im Knast hocken.
> Es geht um Gesetze. Wer sich an die Gesetze in diesem Land hält, ist gerne gesehen.



AfD.
Reicht das als Trigger?
Da wird dann Gesetz gerne ausgeblendet und nur noch Moral hochgehalten.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Lies doch mal Islamforen. Die gibt es auch auf deutsch. Wo Eltern, ich nehme mal an Maenner, darueber diskutieren, ab wann sie ihre Tochter ans Kopftuchtragen gewoehnen sollten.
> Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit in einem Forum, wo es um Islam sowas verlinkt bekommen und gelesen.
> War weder ein getrolle noch Fake.



Du meinst so wie hier?



> Ich habe zwei Mädchen in den alter 6 und 4.
> Das Mädchen mit 6 Jahren im Jahr 2013 in die Schule.
> 
> Meine Frage ab wann sollten die Mädchen das kopftuch tragen?
> ...



Oder hier?



> Wenn es das Verpflichtungsalter (sin at-taklif) erreicht hat, d.h. mit  Vollendung von neun Mondjahren; *jedoch müssen die Eltern es daran von  klein an gewöhnen, damit es dem Mädchen nicht fremd vorkommt*.
> 
> Ab wann muss man vor einem Jungen Kopftuchtragen - Allgemeine Fragen & Diskussionen - Shia-Forum



Oder hier?



> *das hat mit Meinung nichts zu tun*, sondern mit dem Bulugh-Alter, das  nach Shia *ab dem 9. Lebensjahr* (Mondjahre) eintritt, ab da ist das  Mädchen mukallaf, d.h. sie *muss beten, fasten und auch Hijab tragen*.
> 
> Allgemeine Diskussionen » Kopftuch ab wann?


----------



## Verminaard (19. Oktober 2017)

*Nightslaver*, sieht man doch das das alles freiwillig passiert.

Es ist mir komplett unverstaendlich, wie sich dann Nichtmoslems schuetzend vor solch eine Ideologie stellen.
Gleichzeitig von Islamophobie und der Gefahr von Rechts labern.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2017)

Ach so, weil mal wieder vereinzelt geredet wird, sind also alle Muslime so?
Komisch. Wie kann es dann sein, dass ich genug Muslime kenne, die kein Kopftuch tragen?
Die dürfte es nach eurer Meinung gar nicht geben.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. Oktober 2017)

Wow Eltern fragen wann sie ihren Kindern einen bestimmten Kkeidungsstil aufdrängen können. Extrem bescheuert aber ihr Recht als Erziehungsberechtigte.


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2017)

Immer die selbe Leier. Wenn es auch Positivbeispiele gibt lässt man die Negativbeispiele einfach mal machen...


----------



## OField (19. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, weil mal wieder vereinzelt geredet wird, sind also alle Muslime so?
> Komisch. Wie kann es dann sein, dass ich genug Muslime kenne, die kein Kopftuch tragen?
> Die dürfte es nach eurer Meinung gar nicht geben.



Ich kenne auch Christen, die nie in die Kirche gehen, sind aber getauft, müssen also Christen sein oder? Daher gilt auch für Moslems, es gibt welche die ihre Religion ernst nehmen, und welche, die es nicht tun.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ne, aber er soll was gegen die Ursachen unternehmen. Das wäre starkes Auftreten, was sogar nicht mal jeder bemerken würde, weil es jetzt gar keinen Grund gäbe für Kuttenverbote. Oder meinst du, es ist starkes Auftreten, nur Quatsch zu machen?



Also ist es Quatsch, wenn Chapter von Rockerclubs verboten werden? 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die Analogie wäre: Keine Autofahrer und keine Frauen mit Burka mehr auf der Straße oder beide draußen und dann ohne Burka oder mit Gurt. Das habe ich aber alles fein säuberlich erläutert.



Im Endeffekt kommt es doch aufs Ergebnis an. Und wenn man Ende kein Autofahrer mehr fährt ohne Gurt und man keine Burka mehr in der Öffentlichkeit sieht, dann ist das Verbot doch erfüllt.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Äh...doch. Steht alles in #3041.



Hier ist besagter Beitrag. Dann zeige mir mal bitte, wo ich so argumentiere?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn dein Leseverständnis so sehr gegen Null geht, dann ist das hier definitiv der falsche Spielplatz für dich.



Also wenn ich einen Beitrag nicht verstehe und deshalb nachfrage, wie besagter Beitrag gemeint ist, geht mein Leseverständnis gegen null?

Ich habe für mich nie beansprucht alle Beiträge zu verstehen. Und wenn ich einen Beitrag nicht verstehe, dann frage ich nach. Und das habe ich jetzt mehrfach bei dir versucht und du weichst bei der Antwort aus. Warum? 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> 1. Der Mann gilt noch immer als verdächtig, ist also nicht zwingend der Täter.



Richtig, habe ich auch nie in Abrede gestellt.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> 2. Der Mann galt schon von vornherein nicht mal sicher als Verdächtiger, sonst wäre der nicht mal so weit gekommen.



Richtig, habe ich auch nie in Abrede gestellt.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> 3. Solange man nicht jeden kontrolliert, wäre der Fall in dem Artikel, wenn es der Täter wäre und man darüber hinwegsieht, dass schon zuvor Behörden geschlampt haben, nichts anderes als ein Zufallstreffer, also Lotto.



Und ohne Grenzkontrollen hätte man gar nichts erreicht. Die Wirksamkeit von Grenzkontrollen (und niemand behauptet die würde bei 100% liegen) ist einfach höher als wenn man keine hat. 

Auch während des G7 Gipfels in Bayern wurde dank Grenzkontrollen Kriminelle gefasst. Also was spricht gegen Grenzkontrollen? 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Achso klar, man kann natürlich auch eine Mauer um ganz Europa ziehen. Oder machen wir es doch ganz einfach wie in der Literatur, wir bauen uns eine kleine Raumstation, alle ab nach oben und der Rest darf dann hier unten vergammeln. Ich glaub, ich sollte mir die Filmrec...ach Mist, das gibt's ja schon



Also Außengrenzen schützen ist für dich gleichbedeutend mit einer Mauer? 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du meinst so wie hier? Oder hier? Oder hier?



Nicht minder erschreckend als die Fragen, sind auch einige der Antworten.



Verminaard schrieb:


> *Nightslaver*, sieht man doch das das alles freiwillig passiert.



Das waren bestimmt AfD Mitglieder in den entsprechenden Foren, damit Muslime schlecht dastehen 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Es ist mir komplett unverstaendlich, wie sich dann Nichtmoslems schuetzend vor solch eine Ideologie stellen. Gleichzeitig von Islamophobie und der Gefahr von Rechts labern.



Ja was dieses zwanghafte, was schon pathologische Verteidigen einer derart gewalttätigen und undemokratischen Ideologie soll, erschließt sich mir auch nicht. Gerade vor dem Hintergrund unserer Geschichte. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, weil mal wieder vereinzelt geredet wird, sind also alle Muslime so? Komisch. Wie kann es dann sein, dass ich genug Muslime kenne, die kein Kopftuch tragen? Die dürfte es nach eurer Meinung gar nicht geben.



Komisch, ich kann weder den Beiträgen von Nightslaver noch den Beiträgen von Verminaard entnehmen, dass sie alle Muslime meinten.

Auch sehe ich nicht, wo sie der Meinung sind, dass es keine Muslime geben kann, ohne Kopftücher.

Kannst du mir die Stellen zeigen, wo sie das behaupten?


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch Christen, die nie in die Kirche gehen, sind aber getauft, müssen also Christen sein oder? Daher gilt auch für Moslems, es gibt welche die ihre Religion ernst nehmen, und welche, die es nicht tun.



Den Unterschied zwischen Tradition und Religion kennst du?


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Was ist mit den Frauen, die Gechlechtsbeschneidung wollen - für sich selbst oder ihre Kinder?
> .




Ab 18 darfst mit deinen Geschlechtsteilen machen was du willst.

Und wenn deine Kinder ein Y-Chromosom haben, darfst sie legal verstümmeln, dafür wurde sogar ein Gesetz geschaffen.

Was Indoktrination angeht. Zählst du dazu auch das Schamgefühl? Oder ist das wieder positiv?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ab 18 darfst mit deinen Geschlechtsteilen machen was du willst.
> 
> Und wenn deine Kinder ein Y-Chromosom haben, darfst sie legal verstümmeln, dafür wurde sogar ein Gesetz geschaffen.
> 
> Was Indoktrination angeht. Zählst du dazu auch das Schamgefühl? Oder ist das wieder positiv?



Und was machst du, wenn minderjährigen, gesunden Jungen ohne medizinische Notwendigkeit die Vorhaut entfernt wird und das ganze mit "Religion" begründet wird?


----------



## OField (19. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zwischen Tradition und Religion kennst du?


Kennst du ihn denn? Religion und Tradition sind eng verwoben.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und was machst du, wenn minderjährigen, gesunden Jungen ohne medizinische Notwendigkeit die Vorhaut entfernt wird und das ganze mit "Religion" begründet wird?




Meinen Beitrag hast du gelesen und verstanden? Scheint nicht so.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Meinen Beitrag hast du gelesen und verstanden? Scheint nicht so.



Du hast auf einen Beitrag von Grestorn geantwortet und dabei Beispiele genannt wo die betreffende Person entweder volljährig ist oder aber es einen medinzinischen Grund gibt.

Und ich habe dich gefragt, was du machst, wenn beides (volljährigkeit oder medizinische Notwendigkeit) nicht vorliegt. Also, was machst du dann?


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. Oktober 2017)

Ok dann mal etwas Allgemeinbildung für dich. Du darfst Jungs aus religiösen Gründen verstümmeln. Die Debatte konnte man auch nicht überlesen. Wenn du also nicht mal das weißt.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also ist es Quatsch, wenn Chapter von Rockerclubs verboten werden?



Ziemlich. Du änderst die Mitglieder ja dadurch nicht. Ist ja nicht, dass die dann den nächsten Morgen aufstehen und sagen "Okay, das war irgendwie alles ziemlich gewalttätig und rechtlich fragwürdig, ich höre jetzt auf und führe ein bürgerliches Leben" - said no one ever



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt kommt es doch aufs Ergebnis an. Und wenn man Ende kein Autofahrer mehr fährt ohne Gurt und man keine Burka mehr in der Öffentlichkeit sieht, dann ist das Verbot doch erfüllt.



Joa, aber dann ist in diesem Beispiel das Burkaverbot nur das, was Threshold schon erwähnt: Eine billige Maßnahme, um bestimmte Leute ruhigzustellen. Dann bleiben die Frauen einfach zuhause und gehen gar nicht mehr raus. Ich weiß nicht, wie du darüber denkst, aber Integration ist damit jetzt nicht wirklich besser gelungen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier ist besagter Beitrag. Dann zeige mir mal bitte, wo ich so argumentiere?
> 
> Also wenn ich einen Beitrag nicht verstehe und deshalb nachfrage, wie besagter Beitrag gemeint ist, geht mein Leseverständnis gegen null?
> 
> Ich habe für mich nie beansprucht alle Beiträge zu verstehen. Und wenn ich einen Beitrag nicht verstehe, dann frage ich nach. Und das habe ich jetzt mehrfach bei dir versucht und du weichst bei der Antwort aus. Warum?



Ich bitte dich, gegen Nachfragen hat doch keiner was einzuwenden. Wenn ich dir aber schon deine Beiträge erklären muss, dann ist das doch arg lächerlich. Du weißt sehr genau, wie du argumentierst und versuchst dich darüber nur einer Diskussion zu drücken. Denn meinen Standpunkt und meine Meinung zu gewissen Themen stehen hier zigmal im Thread unter jeder deiner Antworten. Du musst sie nur lesen. Ich hab sie auch extra verständlich geschrieben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, habe ich auch nie in Abrede gestellt.
> 
> Richtig, habe ich auch nie in Abrede gestellt.



Aber damit argumentiert, als wenn es so wäre, um damit die Wirksamkeit von Grenzkontrollen zu belegen. Also so, als wäre der Mann der Täter. Wenn er es nicht ist, bricht nämlich dein Argument auseinander, von daher kann man mit sowas nicht sinnvoll argumentieren. Man muss immer vom aktuellen Stand ausgehen und nicht von dem, was gewesen sein hätte wäre können. Viel interessanter wäre bei dem Beispiel doch das Versagen der Behörden. Warum gehst du darauf nicht ein?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und ohne Grenzkontrollen hätte man gar nichts erreicht. Die Wirksamkeit von Grenzkontrollen (und niemand behauptet die würde bei 100% liegen) ist einfach höher als wenn man keine hat.
> 
> Auch während des G7 Gipfels in Bayern wurde dank Grenzkontrollen Kriminelle gefasst. Also was spricht gegen Grenzkontrollen?



Weil sie unnötig viel Aufwand bedeuten und es eben mehr oder weniger Lotto ist, ob man jemanden trifft, der zufällig den Kofferraum mit Waffen voll hat.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also Außengrenzen schützen ist für dich gleichbedeutend mit einer Mauer?



Was wäre denn eine wirksame Maßnahme, Außengrenzen zu schützen, wenn man auch nebenan durch den Wald gehen kann? 



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wow Eltern fragen wann sie ihren Kindern einen bestimmten Kkeidungsstil aufdrängen können. Extrem bescheuert aber ihr Recht als Erziehungsberechtigte.



Hier geht es um mehr als einen Kleidungsstil. Ich denke mal, vielen Eltern hierzulande ist es relativ wurst, was ihr Kinder tragen, aber wenn der Sohnemann plötzlich mit Lederklamotten, Kutte und Springerstiefeln nach Hause kommt, wird es wohl auch das ein oder andere Gespräch geben. 

Jegliche Kopfbedeckung/Verschleierung wird dort ja nicht aus Spaß getragen oder weil die so toll aussehen oder irgendwelche praktischen Gründe haben, sondern aus religiösen Gründen, die mit unseren Gesetzen und Moralvorstellungen nicht vereinbar sind.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. Oktober 2017)

Kann man nach dem Verbot auch das Klubvermögen einziehen? Dann würde es schon was bringen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. Oktober 2017)

Selbst wenn, das wird ja wohl, wenn man nur halbwegs clever ist, nicht offen herumliegen.


----------



## 4B11T (19. Oktober 2017)

Das Thema Verschleierung ist so prominent, weil es dem Islam nach außen hin auf den ersten Blick "sichtbar" macht. Ob eine Frau unterdrückt wird oder nicht, hat damit nicht viel zu tun.

Ich finde jedenfalls es gibt wesentlich problematischere Inhalte und Lehren, die mit deutschen Werten ... und vorallem Gesetzen... schwerer vereinbar sind als (voll-)Verschleierung. Da wird es auch langfristig nicht helfen immer wieder mit einem "modernen Islam", "Übersetzungs- und Interpreationsspielraum" oder noch besser "in der Bibel stehen auch schlimme Dinge" zu argumentieren. Welch Grundlage der Islam darstellen kann (kann nicht muss!), sieht man anhand des sog. Islamischen Staat. Es ist einfach schwer vermittelbar, wie sich ein moderner und gesetzeskonformer Islam auf die gleichen Lehren wie der sog. Islamische Staat beruft, der Unterschied nur in der Übersetzung, Interpreation und Auslegung bestehen soll.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. Oktober 2017)

Keine Frage, es gibt viele Themen, die man ansprechen kann. Ich wollte damit auch keinesfalls das ganze auf etwas dann doch so banales herunterbrechen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ok dann mal etwas Allgemeinbildung für dich. Du darfst Jungs aus religiösen Gründen verstümmeln. Die Debatte konnte man auch nicht überlesen. Wenn du also nicht mal das weißt.



Lustig, wovon du immer ausgehst, was ich weiß und nicht. Mir ist das durchaus bewusst. 

Und gerade dieses Beispiel zeigt doch sehr deutlich, dass wir eben nicht alles hinnehmen sollten, nur weil irgendwer dann immer ruft „Religion, Religion“.

Warum sollten wir eine Tradition hinnehmen, die im Endeffekt nichts anders ist als Verstümmelung? Bei weiblicher Genitalverstümmlung sind wie ja auch (völlig zu Recht) dagegen. Aber bei männlicher Genitalverstümmlung ist es ok?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ziemlich. Du änderst die Mitglieder ja dadurch nicht. Ist ja nicht, dass die dann den nächsten Morgen aufstehen und sagen "Okay, das war irgendwie alles ziemlich gewalttätig und rechtlich fragwürdig, ich höre jetzt auf und führe ein bürgerliches Leben" - said no one ever.



Und was soll die Konsequenz sein? Nichts tun, weil manche Leute uneinsichtig sind?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Joa, aber dann ist in diesem Beispiel das Burkaverbot nur das, was Threshold schon erwähnt: Eine billige Maßnahme, um bestimmte Leute ruhigzustellen. Dann bleiben die Frauen einfach zuhause und gehen gar nicht mehr raus. Ich weiß nicht, wie du darüber denkst, aber Integration ist damit jetzt nicht wirklich besser gelungen.



Das Ziel ist doch erfüllt. Keine Burka mehr im öffentlichen Raum. So wie es die Mehrheit ja auch will.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, gegen Nachfragen hat doch keiner was einzuwenden. Wenn ich dir aber schon deine Beiträge erklären muss, dann ist das doch arg lächerlich.



Du musst mir auch nicht meine Beiträge erklären, die habe ich selbst geschrieben. Nur wenn du eine Behauptung aufstellst über meine Beiträge solltest du diese Behauptung auf Nachfrage auch Beweisen können. 

Darüber hinaus wollte ich auch nicht, dass du mir meinen Beitrag erklärst, sondern den Beitrag, indem du meinen Namen erwähnt hast. Und die Aussage über die Wahrheit, vor der Herr Kurz die Augen verschließt, hast du bisher auch noch nicht erklärt. Warum erklärst du das alles nicht auf Nachfrage? 

Dann sei doch wenigstens so ehrlich und sage einfach, dass du das nicht willst, das wäre zumindest eine Ansage. 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Du weißt sehr genau, wie du argumentierst und versuchst dich darüber nur einer Diskussion zu drücken.



So konkrete Nachfrage. Wo drücke ich mich vor was?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Aber damit argumentiert, als wenn es so wäre, um damit die Wirksamkeit von Grenzkontrollen zu belegen. Also so, als wäre der Mann der Täter.



Soviel dazu, wer hier kein Leseverständnis hat. Ich habe nie behauptet und auch nie so argumentiert, als wäre der Mann der Täter. Ich sagte nur (was man auch nachlesen kann), das man ihn überhaupt erst festnehmen konnte, weil man Grenzkontrollen durchgeführt hat.

Also was ist daran jetzt so verwerflich?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wenn er es nicht ist, bricht nämlich dein Argument auseinander, von daher kann man mit sowas nicht sinnvoll argumentieren.



Eigentlich nicht. Wenn sich jetzt während den Ermittlungen herausstellt, dass er besagtes Tötungsdelikt nicht begangen hat, dann lässt man ihn halt gehen. So kann man dann eine Person, die man bisher verdächtigt hat, ausschließen. Also ganz normale Ermittlungsarbeit. Das man besagte Person aber erstmal überprüften konnte, das lag an den Grenzkontrollen.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Weil sie unnötig viel Aufwand bedeuten und es eben mehr oder weniger Lotto ist, ob man jemanden trifft, der zufällig den Kofferraum mit Waffen voll hat.



Die Sicherheit des Landes und des Volkes zu gewährleisten ist also „unnötig viel Aufwand“? 

Mit der Logik („es eben mehr oder weniger Lotto ist, ob man jemanden trifft“) könnte man auch gleich den Zoll abschaffen. 

Ist für dich eine Maßnahme nur dann sinnvoll, wenn sie kurz vor 100% Wirksamkeit hat?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eine wirksame Maßnahme, Außengrenzen zu schützen, wenn man auch nebenan durch den Wald gehen kann?



Wenn man die Leute natürlich soweit kommen lässt, wird es natürlich schwieriger. Trotzdem auch hier der Einwand. Sollen wir jede Maßnahme sein lassen, die nicht 100% oder nahezu 100% Wirksamkeit verspricht?

Lässt du den Gurt im Auto weg, weil der nicht zu 100% schützt?


----------



## Grestorn (19. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ab 18 darfst mit deinen Geschlechtsteilen machen was du willst.
> 
> Und wenn deine Kinder ein Y-Chromosom haben, darfst sie legal verstümmeln, dafür wurde sogar ein Gesetz geschaffen.


Die Beschneidung weiblicher Genitalien machen die Mütter mit ihren Töchtern lange vor deren 18. Geburtstag, 



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Was Indoktrination angeht. Zählst du dazu auch das Schamgefühl? Oder ist das wieder positiv?


Ja, zähle ich dazu. Nein ist nicht positiv, ganz und gar im Gegenteil.

Wie kommst Du darauf, dass ausgerechnet ich das Schamgefühl als etwas positives sehen würde?!


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Beschneidung weiblicher Genitalien machen die Mütter mit ihren Töchtern lange vor deren 18. Geburtstag



So schauts aus. Und weibliche Genitalverstümmlung wird auch (völlig zu Recht) verurteilt. 

Schade, dass das bei männlicher Genitalverstümmlung nicht der Fall ist, sondern dass das den Segen des Gesetzgebers hat.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde das mit der religiösen Beschneidung sowieso komisch.
Einerseits wird der Mensch als Gottes Schöpfung angesehen. 
Und Gott irrt sich ja nicht. Ergo sollte der Mensch also Perfekt sein.
Wieso muss ich ihn dann beschneiden?
Das würde im Umkehrschluss bedeutet, dass der Mensch doch nicht perfekt wäre. Ergo irrt sich Gott.
Und wenn sich ein Gott irrt, ist er fehlbar und somit kein Gott mehr.

Tja. Religion eben -- man muss sie nicht verstehen, man muss nur daran glauben.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde das mit der religiösen Beschneidung sowieso komisch.
> Einerseits wird der Mensch als Gottes Schöpfung angesehen.
> Und Gott irrt sich ja nicht. Ergo sollte der Mensch also Perfekt sein.
> Wieso muss ich ihn dann beschneiden?
> ...



Oh da ist jemand nicht ganz bibelfest. (ich übrigens auch nicht!)
Natürlich ist der Mensch an sich perfekt, also körperlich, doch Gott verlangt vom Menschen ein Opfer der Verbundenheit, in dem Fall --> Vorhäute. Das macht es aber nicht weniger strange.
Nachzulesen im 1. Buch Mose. --> kein Witz.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde das mit der religiösen Beschneidung sowieso komisch.
> Einerseits wird der Mensch als Gottes Schöpfung angesehen.
> Und Gott irrt sich ja nicht. Ergo sollte der Mensch also Perfekt sein.
> Wieso muss ich ihn dann beschneiden?
> ...



Da lob ich mir die alten antiken Götter, die konnten sich genau wie Menschen auch mal irren und waren trotzdem Götter.
Vermutlich hat sich auch deshalb niemand in der Antike für die Legitimierung seiner Kriege auf die Religion berufen.

Aber so ist das halt, sich irrende Gottheiten passen einfach nicht zu absolutistischen Herrschaftsformen die sich immer auf Monoteistische Religionen stützen,  denn da passt es einfach nicht wen Gott sich irren könnte und ein Krieg doch nicht richtig war.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Beschneidung weiblicher Genitalien machen die Mütter mit ihren Töchtern lange vor deren 18. Geburtstag,
> 
> Ja, zähle ich dazu. Nein ist nicht positiv, ganz und gar im Gegenteil.
> 
> Wie kommst Du darauf, dass ausgerechnet ich das Schamgefühl als etwas positives sehen würde?!



Du sagtest für sich selbst, oder ihre Kinder. Nun, wenn die Mutter 18 ist, dann darf man sie nicht mal hindern. Und die meisten Menschen sehen im Schamgefühl was positives.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lustig, wovon du immer ausgehst, was ich weiß und nicht. Mir ist das durchaus bewusst.
> 
> Und gerade dieses Beispiel zeigt doch sehr deutlich, dass wir eben nicht alles hinnehmen sollten, nur weil irgendwer dann immer ruft „Religion, Religion“.
> 
> Warum sollten wir eine Tradition hinnehmen, die im Endeffekt nichts anders ist als Verstümmelung? Bei weiblicher Genitalverstümmlung sind wie ja auch (völlig zu Recht) dagegen. Aber bei männlicher Genitalverstümmlung ist es ok?




Weil mehrere deiner Post genau diesen Schluss zulassen. Und deine Antwort an mich in der Formulierung keinen Sinn ergibt. Und nein, ich halte die Verstümmelung für nicht gut. Ist aber eine ganz andere Hausnummer, als die Erziehung. Die gibt Eltern in vielen Bereichen Rechte.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Oh da ist jemand nicht ganz bibelfest. (ich übrigens auch nicht!)
> Natürlich ist der Mensch an sich perfekt, also körperlich, doch Gott verlangt vom Menschen ein Opfer der Verbundenheit, in dem Fall --> Vorhäute. Das macht es aber nicht weniger strange.
> Nachzulesen im 1. Buch Mose. --> kein Witz.



Da steht aber wieder drin, dass der Gott den Menschen als sein Abbild erschaffen hat.
Ergo müsste Gott demnach eine Verdauung besitzen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und nein, ich halte die Verstümmelung für nicht gut. Ist aber eine ganz andere Hausnummer, als die Erziehung. Die gibt Eltern in vielen Bereichen Rechte.



Aber genau diese Verstümmelung ist in Deutschland erlaubt. Und da sie unter "Religionsfreiheit" fällt, zählt sie als "Erziehung".

Schon makaber. Kinder zu schlagen ist (völlig zu Recht) verboten, sie zu verstümmeln jedoch nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Da steht aber wieder drin, dass der Gott den Menschen als sein Abbild erschaffen hat.
> *Ergo müsste Gott demnach eine Verdauung besitzen. *



Was meinst du, warum es regnet?


----------



## Grestorn (19. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Du sagtest für sich selbst, oder ihre Kinder. Nun, wenn die Mutter 18 ist, dann darf man sie nicht mal hindern.


Gemeint war, dass die meisten Mädchen (unter 18) so indoktriniert sind, dass sie das für selbstverständlich halten und sich nicht als vollwertige Frau fühlen, wenn sie nicht beschnitten sind. Und das ist einfach nur krank. 

Für Männer gilt prinzipiell das gleiche, nur ist der Schaden für Männer nicht auch nur im Ansatz so schwerwiegend. 



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und die meisten Menschen sehen im Schamgefühl was positives.


Die meisten Menschen sind auch entsprechend indoktriniert 

Was soll an der Scham bitte positiv sein? Sag mir dafür einen Grund (der nicht aus Deine Indoktrinierung heraus ensteht). Natürlich ist das Schamgefühl jedenfalls nicht. Und Naturvölker haben das auch nicht. 

Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich will, dass jeder nackig rumläuft oder seine Teile in die Luft hält. Aber der anerzogene Scham vor der eigenen Sexualität und allem, was damit zusammenhängt, ist einfach nur krank. Generell der immer noch sehr verspannte Umgang großer Teile der Bevölkerung mit dieser höchst natürlichen und menschlichen Sache.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was meinst du, warum es regnet?



Dann schifft er also. 
Was ist mit kacken?


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Gemeint war, dass die meisten Mädchen (unter 18) so indoktriniert sind, dass sie das für selbstverständlich halten und sich nicht als vollwertige Frau fühlen, wenn sie nicht beschnitten sind. Und das ist einfach nur krank.
> 
> Für Männer gilt prinzipiell das gleiche, nur ist der Schaden für Männer nicht auch nur im Ansatz so schwerwiegend.
> 
> ...




Dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden.

Du hast übrigens unrecht. Auch die meisten Naturvölker haben ein rudimentäres Schamgefühl. Es wird nur bei anderen Gelegenheiten getriggert.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Du hast übrigens unrecht. Auch die meisten Naturvölker haben ein rudimentäres Schamgefühl. Es wird nur bei anderen Gelegenheiten getriggert.



Kinder haben aber von Geburt an sowas nicht. Das wird ihnen "beigebracht".


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann schifft er also.
> Was ist mit kacken?



Hagel, der ist Handfest. Bei Durchfall ist es dann Schnee.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und was soll die Konsequenz sein? Nichts tun, weil manche Leute uneinsichtig sind?



Ne, aber bitte was sinnvolles tun. Damit zeigt man weder Stärke, noch hat man wirklich was erreicht. Man kann aber so tun, als ob man was erreicht hätte.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Ziel ist doch erfüllt. Keine Burka mehr im öffentlichen Raum. So wie es die Mehrheit ja auch will.



Wenn dann aber viel weniger Frauen auf der Straße sind, dann ist dieses Verbot irgendwie sinnlos. Denn will es die Mehrheit wirklich? Mit der Studie scheinst du dich nicht groß beschäftigt zu haben, denn selbst wenn man nur den Spiegelartikel liest, wird einem schnell klar, wie man auf das Ergebnis kommt: Das Ding ist nicht mehr als eine Fernsehumfrage im Frühstücks-TV eines von mehrheitlich sehr alten Menschen geschauten Senders. Da könnte man auch in der Entzugsklinik fragen, ob man Drogen legalisieren sollte. Und damit möchtest du jetzt gegen richtige Integrationsmaßnahmen argumentieren?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du musst mir auch nicht meine Beiträge erklären, die habe ich selbst geschrieben. Nur wenn du eine Behauptung aufstellst über meine Beiträge solltest du diese Behauptung auf Nachfrage auch Beweisen können.
> 
> Darüber hinaus wollte ich auch nicht, dass du mir meinen Beitrag erklärst, sondern den Beitrag, indem du meinen Namen erwähnt hast. Und die Aussage über die Wahrheit, vor der Herr Kurz die Augen verschließt, hast du bisher auch noch nicht erklärt. Warum erklärst du das alles nicht auf Nachfrage?
> 
> Dann sei doch wenigstens so ehrlich und sage einfach, dass du das nicht willst, das wäre zumindest eine Ansage.



Der Beitrag ging gar nicht an dich, was soll ich dir da erklären? Und jeder, der ihn liest, weiß, was gemeint ist, es geht nämlich um deinen Standpunkt. Den brauche ich dir bestimmt nicht zu erläutern.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So konkrete Nachfrage. Wo drücke ich mich vor was?



#2985 z.B. oder auch die Rückfragen, was das posten von diesen ganzen Einzelfällen zeigen soll, Tatverdächtiger vs. Täter....die Liste ist lang und das weißt du.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Soviel dazu, wer hier kein Leseverständnis hat. Ich habe nie behauptet und auch nie so argumentiert, als wäre der Mann der Täter. Ich sagte nur (was man auch nachlesen kann), das man ihn überhaupt erst festnehmen konnte, weil man Grenzkontrollen durchgeführt hat.
> 
> Also was ist daran jetzt so verwerflich?



Dass deine Lösung aus "Mauer rum" besteht. Was anderes hast du hier nämlich noch nicht verlauten lassen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Wenn sich jetzt während den Ermittlungen herausstellt, dass er besagtes Tötungsdelikt nicht begangen hat, dann lässt man ihn halt gehen. So kann man dann eine Person, die man bisher verdächtigt hat, ausschließen. Also ganz normale Ermittlungsarbeit. Das man besagte Person aber erstmal überprüften konnte, das lag an den Grenzkontrollen.



Wo bleibt die Antwort zu der schlampigen Arbeit direkt nach der Tat? Hast du sicher nur vergessen, anstatt dich davor zu drücken.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Sicherheit des Landes und des Volkes zu gewährleisten ist also „unnötig viel Aufwand“?
> 
> Mit der Logik („es eben mehr oder weniger Lotto ist, ob man jemanden trifft“) könnte man auch gleich den Zoll abschaffen.
> 
> Ist für dich eine Maßnahme nur dann sinnvoll, wenn sie kurz vor 100% Wirksamkeit hat?



Ne, aber wenn dann eben sinnvoll. Und eben in einem sinnvollen Aufwand/Ergebnis-Verhältnis. Wenn ich jetzt jeden, der rein- oder rauswill erst mal gründlich filze, dann ist der Aufwand dafür zu hoch. Außerdem passt das nicht zu einem modernen, freien, demokratischen Staat, was du hier teilweise vorschlägst.


----------



## Jason1 (20. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was soll an der Scham bitte positiv sein? Sag mir dafür einen Grund (der nicht aus Deine Indoktrinierung heraus ensteht). Natürlich ist das Schamgefühl jedenfalls nicht. Und Naturvölker haben das auch nicht.
> 
> Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich will, dass jeder nackig rumläuft oder seine Teile in die Luft hält. Aber der anerzogene Scham vor der eigenen Sexualität und allem, was damit zusammenhängt, ist einfach nur krank. Generell der immer noch sehr verspannte Umgang großer Teile der Bevölkerung mit dieser höchst natürlichen und menschlichen Sache.



Schamgefühl ist nicht nur eine soziologisch wichtige Eigenart, sondern nebenbei auch ein Schutzmechanismus. Man entblößt sein innerstes selbst nicht vor Fremden, weil dies auch immer ein Angriffspunkt darstellen kann...und _"Angriffspunkte bieten"_ ist etwas das die Natur idR seit jeher verhindern will. Zudem verhindert Schamgefühl das man sich selber demütigt und so auch vor anderen herabsetzt...Jeder kennt das doch, mit voller Birne mal wieder auf der Weihnachtsfeier blamiert weil einem zu dem Zeitpunkt alles egal ist und man kein gut und böse kennt. Das ist jetzt natürlich kein perfektes 1:1 Beispiel, aber ich denke es ist klar was gemeint ist. 

Wie gesagt, "Scham"  hat durchaus positive Eigenschaften, was du hingegen zurecht anprangerst ist vielmehr "Verklemmtheit", die ist in der Tat eine eher negative Eigenschaft. Übrigens sind die wenigsten Verhaltensmuster beim Menschen  angeboren und müssen erlernt werden, daran ist per se nichts schlechtes, sondern stellt eine reine Notwendigkeit um sich in eine Gesellschaft überhaupt erst sozial einfügen zu können.

Natürlich kann man diese menschliche Eigenart leider auch missbrauchen, idem man seinen Kindern bspw. Rassismus, Arroganz, oder halt auch Verklemmtheit vermittelt.


----------



## Grestorn (20. Oktober 2017)

Ok, vielleicht sollte man differenzieren. Schamgefühl generell, sich also davor zu schämen einen schlechten Eindruck zu hinterlassen, ist sicher nicht verkehrt. 

Sich seiner Sexualität (oder der dazugehörigen Körperteile) zu schämen, weil das ja bähbäh ist, das ist krank.


----------



## Jason1 (20. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ok, vielleicht sollte man differenzieren. Schamgefühl generell, sich also davor zu schämen einen schlechten Eindruck zu hinterlassen, ist sicher nicht verkehrt.
> *Sich seiner Sexualität (oder der dazugehörigen Körperteile) zu schämen, weil das ja bähbäh ist, das ist krank.*


Ja, dass kann man allgemein wohl so sagen. An dieser negativen und früher weit verbreiteten Ansicht hatte btw. (-mal wieder) vor allem die Kirche großen Anteil.

Wobei diese Art Verhalten im Hinblick auf die eigene Sexualität zumindest in westlichen Ländern heutzutage eher eine Seltenheit ist und im Grunde nur noch in Einzelfällen vorkommt. WAS aber stattdessen nach wie vor hier vorkommt und ein nicht weniger krankes Verhalten darstellt, ist wenn man sich zwar selber akzeptiert....NICHT aber andere. Ein gutes Beispiel ist in dem Bezug Homosexualität. In den Medien und gesellschaftlich rein oberflächlich betrachtet augenscheinlich akzeptiert, verhält sich ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung im praktischen Leben dem aber komplett entgegen gesetzt, lehnt sie ab und stigmatisiert sie nach wie vor als _"unnatürlich"._ Vor allem Jugendliche fallen da oft in die Steinzeit zurück und vertreten Ansichten wie im dunkelsten Mittelalter. Was besonders erstaunlich ist, denn gerade von jüngeren würde man ja ein offenes und modernes Verhalten erwarten.   

Allgemein werden dann  z. B. bei Umfragen in der Bevölkerung als Rechtfertigung für die Ablehnung die abenteuerlichsten Gründe hervor gekramt, warum man dies negativ sieht und oft wird sogar von Leuten die sonst mit Kirche und Co. nichts am Hut haben der arme Jesus aus dem Himmel gezerrt...und dabei liegt auch in dem Fall einfach nur eine Form der indoktrinierten "Verklemmtheit" vor, die zudem noch zusätzlich dafür sorgt das man schlicht nicht akzeptieren kann wenn sich jemand anders verhält als man selber.

 Auch dieses Verhalten ist etwas das letztlich unbedingt überwunden werden muss, genauso wie früher in den 50er-70er Jahren die Stigmatisierung der Sexualität im gesamten. Wo Sex etwas schmutziges war das man verstecken musste und wo jeder der nicht verheiratet war und Sex hatte schon fast als eine Art "Verbrecher" angesehen wurde.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Vor allem Jugendliche fallen da oft in die Steinzeit zurück und vertreten Ansichten wie im dunkelsten Mittelalter. Was besonders erstaunlich ist, denn gerade von jüngeren würde man ja ein offenes und modernes Verhalten erwarten.



Bist du dir da sicher?
gibt es da Studien?


----------



## Jason1 (20. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?
> gibt es da Studien?


Hör dir einfach mal an (-oder lass dir erzählen) was so auf dem Schulhof geredet wird, gibt dazu aber auch einiges im Netz und es ist zudem kein Geheimnis das geoutet Jugendlichen an Schulen durch ihre Mitschüler oft durch die Hölle gehen. Das fängt übrigens schon alleine damit an das alles was schlecht ist oft als _"gay"_ oder _"schwul" _bezeichnet wird und _"Schwuchtel"_ hat sich ja ebenfalls wieder als übliche Beschimpfung für quasi alles eingebürgert. Auch DAS unterstützt dann natürlich Homophobe Ansichten und brennt sich in das Bewusstsein ein.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2017)

Das sind genauso Einzelfälle wie überall auch.
Oder willst du etwa behaupten, dass alle Jugendliche so sind?
Ich kenne keinen einzigen Jugendlichen, der so ist und ich kenne eine Menge. Dazu kommen die Elternabende in den Schulen. Wenn es Vorfälle gäbe, hätte man das angesprochen.
Klar gibt es hier und da Außenseiter, aber offene Diskriminierung oder gar Hass ist mir noch nicht begegnet.


----------



## Grestorn (20. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind genauso Einzelfälle wie überall auch.


Nein, das ist die Regel, nicht die Ausnahme. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Oder willst du etwa behaupten, dass alle Jugendliche so sind?


Sicherlich nicht, das hat er auch nicht behauptet. Dennoch ist am Schulhof "Schwul". "Homo" und "Schwuchtel" längst als Schimpfwort etabliert, bevor die Kids überhaupt wissen, was das eigentlich ist. Aber dann ist es bereits fest im Kopf verankert: "Schwul" = schwach, doof, Außenseiter, Mobbing-Opfer.

Ich erinnere mich, dass ich selbst mal einem Kid (als ich als 18jähriger Tutor für ne 5. Klasse zuständig war), der andere als "*********************" bezeichnet hat, direkt ins Gesicht gesagt hab, dass wir eigentlich alle ********************* sind oder zumindest bald sein werden. Da hat er doof geguckt und ich musste ihn erst mal aufklären, was das Wort eigentlich bedeutet


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (20. Oktober 2017)

Das sagt es ja eigentlich aus: Das wird als Schimpfwort benutzt, ohne zu wissen, was es ist. Der gleiche Junge hat vermutlich nicht die wirklich so bezeichnete Aktion für schlecht befunden, oder?


----------



## Grestorn (20. Oktober 2017)

Er ist nur rot geworden und hat nichts mehr gesagt


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (20. Oktober 2017)

Was ich damit meinte ist, nur weil jemand Schwuchtel als Schimpfwort benutzt, muss er ja nicht gleich gegen Schwule sein, oder?


----------



## Jason1 (20. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind genauso Einzelfälle wie überall auch.


Viele Einzelfälle können auch ein Muster sein und in dem Fall ist das leider der Fall. Homophobie und alle damit verbundenen negativen Effekte inkl. Mobbing SIND ein Problem an den Schulen. 



> Oder willst du etwa behaupten, dass alle Jugendliche so sind?


Bitte leg mir keine Worte in den Mund weil dir meine Argumentation nicht gefällt,  von dir erwarte ich mehr. 
Ich habe natürlich nicht gesagt das "alle" so sind (-was trifft denn schon generell auf _"alle"_ zu? Genau, nichts.) Aber einige sind halt so und leider nicht allzu wenige. Das schlimme ist vor allem das diese dann auch Mitläufer generieren. Du kennst ja vermutlich den "Bully" oder in dem Zusammenhang u. a. auch den "Bystander-Effekt".



> Ich kenne keinen einzigen Jugendlichen, der so ist und ich kenne eine Menge. Dazu kommen die Elternabende in den Schulen. Wenn es Vorfälle gäbe, hätte man das angesprochen.
> *Klar gibt es hier und da Außenseiter, aber offene Diskriminierung oder gar Hass ist mir noch nicht begegnet.*


Dann solltest du dich mal mit Betroffenen unterhalten.
 Denn das was du da gerade selber beschrieben hast ist leider Teil des Problems. Vieles davon läuft nämlich fast unbemerkt im Hintergrund ab und wird aufgrund von Peinlichkeit selten nach außen getragen. Die Betroffenen leiden sozusagen still und auf Elternabenden sind solche Sachen doch in Wahrheit nur ein hochgradig unangenehmes Thema das kaum einer wirklich mit der Kneifzange anpacken will, aus Angst das die anderen am Ende noch glauben das die eigenen Kinder selber davon betroffen sind.

------



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Was ich damit meinte ist, nur weil jemand Schwuchtel als Schimpfwort benutzt, muss er ja nicht gleich gegen Schwule sein, oder?


Das ist aber genau das was passiert.
 Ein anderes Beispiel wäre wenn ich jeden "N-igger" nennen würde der mir nicht passt. Du baust damit einfach generell Ressentiments und Vorurteile auf.


----------



## Grestorn (20. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Was ich damit meinte ist, nur weil jemand Schwuchtel als Schimpfwort benutzt, muss er ja nicht gleich gegen Schwule sein, oder?



Nicht alle können das abstrahieren. Einer meiner besten (straight) Freunde liebt es, das Wort "Schwul" für alles zu verwenden, was er doof findet. Es war total süß, wie er nach meinem Coming-Out immer wieder stutzte und sich bei mir entschuldigte, wenn ihm das wieder entschlüpft ist. Heute lachen wir jedesmal und er macht es geradezu absichtlich, weil er weiß, dass es mich bei ihm nicht stört. 

Aber es gibt leider viel zu viele, die nichts mit Schwulen zu tun haben und deren Bild dann schon vorgeprägt ist. Warum sollte jemand etwas gegen Schwule haben, wenn er nie mit einem Kontakt hatte? Und dennoch sind die Vorbehalte, gerade bei Leuten die keinerlei bewussten Kontakt hatten. oft extrem ausgeprägt. Und da wirkt sich die Prägung aus der Kindheit und Schulzeit extrem aus. Egal ob von zu Hause oder in der Schule.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Bitte leg mir keine Worte in den Mund weil dir meine Argumentation nicht gefällt,  von dir erwarte ich mehr.
> Ich habe natürlich nicht gesagt das "alle" so sind (-was trifft denn schon generell auf _"alle"_ zu? Genau, nichts.) Aber einige sind halt so und leider nicht allzu wenige. Das schlimme ist vor allem das diese dann auch Mitläufer generieren. Du kennst ja vermutlich den "Bully" oder in dem Zusammenhang u. a. auch den "Bystander-Effekt".



Schau dir deinen Post noch mal genau an, den du um 12:21 abgeschickt hast.
Versuch ihn mal objektiv zu betrachten.
Mir fällt eben auf, dass du da ein wenig mit dem Kamm scherst, denn Jugendliche, die in Schulen durch die Hölle gehen, sagt eben aus, dass das eine Menge Jugendliche sein können.
Das hätte ich etwas präziser von dir erwartet. 

Ich kenne jedenfalls das Gymnasium, in das meine Tochter bis dieses Jahr noch ging und mein Sohn noch geht und ich habe derartiges von dort noch nicht gehört.
Klar wird mal gerauft und sich beschimpft, aber verbal gibt es da keine Tiefschläge oder gar Rassismus, Homophobie oder sonst was.
Daher bezweifel ich eben, dass man das pauschal für alle Schulen so berichten kann.

Aber ich will mich da jetzt auch nicht streifen. Es gibt sicher genug Schulen, an denen eine Menge los ist und natürlich geht es um Aufklärung.
Ich frage mich da immer, was man in Sozialkunde oder so zu hören bekommt.


----------



## Jason1 (20. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schau dir deinen Post noch mal genau an, den du um 12:21 abgeschickt hast.
> Versuch ihn mal objektiv zu betrachten.
> Mir fällt eben auf, dass du da ein wenig mit dem Kamm scherst, denn Jugendliche, die in Schulen durch die Hölle gehen, sagt eben aus, dass das eine Menge Jugendliche sein können.
> Das hätte ich etwas präziser von dir erwartet.


Das hier habe ich gesagt.:


Jason1 schrieb:


> ...es ist zudem kein Geheimnis das geoutet Jugendlichen an Schulen durch ihre Mitschüler oft durch die Hölle gehen...


Mit Betonung auf _"oft"._ 

Das betrifft wie gesagt nicht alle, aber viele und das ist einfach eine Tatsache. Entsprechende Einrichtungen könnten dir da mit Sicherheit Auskunft zu geben.



> Ich kenne jedenfalls das Gymnasium, in das meine Tochter bis dieses Jahr noch ging und mein Sohn noch geht und ich habe derartiges von dort noch nicht gehört.


Warum solltest du als Elternteil davon auch was hören?
Das ist einerseits nichts mit dem jemand hausieren geht und zudem würdest du höchstens was davon hören wenn dein Sohn oder deine Tochter selber betroffen wäre und sich dazu durchringen könnte mit dir zu reden. Wie gesagt, sprich doch mal mit Betroffenen sofern du die Möglichkeit dazu hast. Da  dürftest du einige Storys zu hören bekommen wo einem die Schuhe bei ausfallen.

Und das ist wie gesagt leider kein vereinzeltes Problem dieser oder jener Schule, sondern im Grunde ein generelles...

Hier auch mal einige Artikel dazu.: 
Homo-Hass unter Jugendlichen: Zum Schweigen verdammt - SPIEGEL ONLINE 
Suizid-Serie unter schwulen Jugendlichen - "Das muss ein Weckruf sein" - Gesellschaft - Suddeutsche.de
Oder auch hier.: Coming Out Day e.V. - Fakten über lesbische und schwule Jugendliche


----------



## Jason1 (21. Oktober 2017)

Wieder zu Wahl, diesmal mit einer Studie.

Es gibt im Vorfeld bei größeren Wahlen ja immer auch bewusste Fehlmeldungen zu Testzwecken von Instituten, oder auch durch die Medien wie Kabarettisten oder anderen Spaßvögeln. Zum größten Teil sind diese Meldungen eindeutig sarkastischer Natur, oder könnten schon mit minimalem Aufwand entlarvt werden. Im Normalfall werden sie von einem Großteil der Bevölkerung ja auch schnell als inszeniert erkannt. 

Und auch wenn ebenfalls Anhänger anderer Fraktionen bereit waren so einiges zu glauben, sind besonder AfD Wähler auf solche Sachen reinfallen und haben sie 1:1 übernommen. Das liegt vermutlich darin begründet weil diese viel schneller bereit sind Dinge zu glauben die ihrer eigenen Vorstellung entsprechen. Eine Einstellung die vor allem auf Emotionen aufbaut (-und das ist bei vielen AfD Wählern der Fall) ist imo generell ein gefährlicher Nährboden und zeigt wie leicht sich Menschen manipulieren lassen wenn sie etwas hören das ihnen gefällt und wie schnell sie bereit sind vieles zu glauben solange es ihnen in den Kram passt. 

Im Gegenzug werden dann oft echte Artikel oder Meldungen die NICHT den eigenen Vorstellungen entsprechen entweder ignoriert, oder ihrerseits einfach zu _"Fake News"_ erklärt, selbst wenn die Quellen seriös sind und leicht festzustellen ist das ein Bericht seine Richtigkeit hat. Am Ende ist dann alles was einem selber gefällt "wahr" und alles was einem nicht gefällt _"Fake"._...Jemand der sich in so einer Denkweise bewegt kann quasi von der entsprechenden Stelle aus perfekt instrumentalisiert werden und das ist eine ziemlich bedenklich Entwicklung.



> *AfD-Wähler sind besonders anfällig für Fake News*
> _Gefälschte Wahlplakate, Artikel und Zitate stießen im Bundestagswahlkampf vor allem bei AfD-Anhängern auf fruchtbaren Boden. Das zeigt eine Studie, die dem SPIEGEL vorliegt.
> 
> _Für eine neue Studie wurden Wähler nach der Bundestagswahl mit verschiedenen Fake News aus dem Wahlkampf konfrontiert. Ergebnis: AfD-Wähler waren besonders willens, sie für echte Nachrichten zu halten und stuften reale News dafür als Fälschungen ein. (Diese Meldung stammt aus dem SPIEGEL. Den neuen SPIEGEL finden Sie hier.)Sie fielen weniger spektakulär aus als noch im US-Wahlkampf ("Papst unterstützt Trump!") und fanden weniger Verbreitung - doch auch im zurückliegenden Bundestagswahlkampf spielten sogenannte Fake News eine Rolle. Also bewusst irreführende und frei erfundene Nachrichten wie etwa die Meldung, der Vater des SPD-Kandidaten Martin Schulz sei angeblich im ** Mauthausen für Morde an Juden verantwortlich gewesen.
> ...


----------



## Verminaard (21. Oktober 2017)

Ich frag mich gerade, wie hoch ist der Wahrheitsgehalt bei Telefonumfragen.
Da werden Leute wahllos angerufen. Ich persoenlich kenne keinen der bei solchen Umfragen mitmacht. Ich auch nicht.
Wenn jemand dann mitmacht, wer von denen gibt dann zu AfD gewaehlt zu haben?
Weiters,  ich habe beim Ueberfliegen des Artikels nicht erkennen koennen wie sich  die angerufenen Teilnehmer und Innen zusammengesetzt hat.
Wenn bei  ueber 1000 Befragten gerade mal 20 angegeben hatten die AfD gewaehlt zu  haben und genau diese 20 eher an die Fakenews glauben....

Man kann durchaus steuern was die Studie ergeben soll, je nach dem wann wo und wen ich anrufe.
Schau  ich z.b. unsere Oma an, mit der ists schwer differenziert ueber Themen  zu reden, da sie erstmal so ziehmlich alles glaubt was dem TV  entspringt.
Welche Motivation hat die Stiftung solch eine Studie zu  erstellen? Schaut man sich an wer da aller Mitglied ist. Man koennte  sich jetzt einen Aluhut aufsetzen...

Was mich auch etwas verwirrt. Was genau sind jetzt "typische" AfD-Waehler?
Wir hatten jetzt so ziehmlich alles dabei. Von Abgehaengten bis hin zu Besserverdienern war wohl jede Definition dabei.
Mit dieser Studie wird der ordinaere AfD-Waehler als naiv hingestellt.
Im Grunde kann man als Fazit dann auch unter dieser Sache diesen Satz stehenlassen:


Jason1 schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug werden dann oft echte Artikel oder Meldungen die NICHT den eigenen Vorstellungen entsprechen entweder ignoriert, oder ihrerseits einfach zu _"Fake News"_ erklärt, selbst wenn die Quellen seriös sind und leicht festzustellen ist das ein Bericht seine Richtigkeit hat.



Oder es ist wieder mal ein Artikel der AfD-Waehler diffamieren soll und Jedem/Jeder der mit dem Gedanken spielt die AfD zu waehlen, suggeriert: sei nicht so doof wie die, waehl was anderes.

Wieso wird denn nicht hingewiesen was die AfD eigentlich vorhat? Sind denn soziale Themen nicht so populaer? Kann man damit keinen Waehler wachruetteln?
Glauben die Eliten wirklich, das ein Großteil der Bevoelkerung einfach nur dumm ist und sich nicht mit wichtigen Dingen auseinandersetzen kann?

Ich denke da liegt eher der Fehler.

Anstatt das man eine AfD mit den Themen konfrontiert, die wirklich eine Masse betreffen koennte, und dort Aufklaerung betreibt, wird diese Partei weiterhin daemonisiert und ihre Waehler diffamiert bzw Aengste geschuert diese Partei zu waehlen.
Ich glaube aber auch, das sich die Altparteien absichtlich davor druecken Themen anzusprechen, weil sie sonst mit Gegenfragen konfrontiert werden.
Und dann wird vielleicht auch aufgezeigt, das sie dafuer auch nur Konzepte haben,  wo Wenige profitieren.


----------



## Grestorn (21. Oktober 2017)

Ehrlich gesagt gibt es gar keine Notwendigkeit, AfD Wähler zu diffamieren. Da machen die schon ganz alleine. Jeden Tag immer wieder. 

Man muss nur in den Foren (damit meine ich nicht unbedingt dieses hier, sondern z.B. auf SPON ) und auf Facebook lesen.


Folgendes habe ich gerade auf meine FB Page zu dieser News 
Österreich: Rechte beschweren sich über Kopftuchträgerin in Bipa-Kampagne - Today - bento
auf SPON geschrieben:

Diese Österreicher.... Muslime scheinen tatsächlich die Juden der heutigen Zeit zu sein. Das ist wirklich erschreckend. Ich kann *keinerlei* Unterschied zu dem erkennen, was sich in den 20er und 30er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts in Europa entwickelt hat und dem, was heute wieder passiert. Auf der ganzen Welt.


----------



## Taonris (21. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt gibt es gar keine Notwendigkeit, AfD Wähler zu diffamieren. Da machen die schon ganz alleine. Jeden Tag immer wieder.
> 
> Man muss nur in den Foren (damit meine ich nicht unbedingt dieses hier, sondern z.B. auf SPON ) und auf Facebook lesen.
> 
> ...



200 Millionen Christen werden weltweit verfolgt und du vergleichst diese lächerliche Werbekampagne tatsächlich mit der Judenverfolgung in der NS Zeit ? Wenn es den Moslems in Europa so schlecht geht warum strömen dann jährlich hundertausende nach Europa und gründen dann hier noch Familien mit mindestens 3 Kindern ? Das man jetzt vermehrt versuchen wird Österreich ins rechte Eck zu rücken ist nix neues das hatte die EU schon in den späten 90ern versucht als wir schon einmal Schwarz-Blau hatten Österreich hat demokratisch gewählt und diese Wahl ist zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Jason1 (21. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade, wie hoch ist der Wahrheitsgehalt bei Telefonumfragen.
> Da werden Leute wahllos angerufen. Ich persoenlich kenne keinen der bei solchen Umfragen mitmacht. Ich auch nicht.
> Wenn jemand dann mitmacht, wer von denen gibt dann zu AfD gewaehlt zu haben?



Ich glaube es ist genau das, eine Telefonumfrage die ein seriöses Blatt, in dem Fall der Spiegel, veröffentlicht hat.

 Zu weiteren Mutmaßungen, oder auch wie Umfragen erstellt, aufgebaut und ausgewertet werden, fehlt mir einerseits jegliches Wissen und auch die Fachkompetenz dies zu Beurteilen und andererseits habe ich zudem keine Lust auf Basis von eigenem zusammenreimen zu argumentieren. Ansonsten könnte ich hier locker 3 A4 Seiten dazu voll schreiben. Somit masse ich mir auch nicht an da etwas anzuzweifeln, bzw. es für eine Irreführung zu halten oder an sonst welche Ungereimtheiten zu glauben.  Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Einstellung dazu.... 

 In dem Fall verlässt man sich schlicht auf die (-seriöse) Quelle, alles andere wäre halt GENAU die Art von Glaube an _"Fake News" _die sich einige ganz nach eigenem Gusto selber zusammen stecken. Und die Tatsache das man bei einigen tausend Anrufern die in solche Studien einfließen nicht selber angerufen wird, oder auch niemanden kennt der angerufen wurde...Nunja, da muss ich glaube ich nicht viel zu sagen. Ich vermute jeder hat einen Taschenrechner rumfliegen und kann bei Amazon ein Lehrbuch zur Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung kaufen. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> *Oder es ist wieder mal ein Artikel der AfD-Waehler diffamieren soll* und Jedem/Jeder der mit dem Gedanken spielt die AfD zu waehlen, suggeriert: sei nicht so doof wie die, waehl was anderes.


Nein, ist es nicht.
Du interpretierst da ziemlich viel rein, oder? Es ist lediglich eine Übersicht zu einem Thema...ob einem das Ergebnis nun selber gefällt ist wiederum eine ganz andere Frage. Das ist übrigens nicht die einzige Umfrage in der Beziehung die zu ähnlichen Ergebnissen kommt. Abgesehen davon "glänzen" in der Umfrage auch einige Anhänger der etablierten Parteien durch Unwissenheit oder den Glauben an erfundene Meldungen. Die AfD Wähler sind also nicht alleine. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Glauben die Eliten wirklich, das ein Großteil der Bevoelkerung einfach nur dumm ist und sich nicht mit wichtigen Dingen auseinandersetzen kann?
> 
> Anstatt das man eine AfD mit den Themen konfrontiert, die wirklich eine Masse betreffen koennte, und dort Aufklaerung betreibt, wird diese Partei weiterhin daemonisiert und ihre Waehler diffamiert bzw Aengste geschuert diese Partei zu waehlen. Ich glaube aber auch, das sich die Altparteien absichtlich davor druecken Themen anzusprechen, weil sie sonst mit Gegenfragen konfrontiert werden.
> Und dann wird vielleicht auch aufgezeigt, das sie dafuer auch nur Konzepte haben, wo Wenige profitieren.


Es ging hier lediglich um eine Umfrage und nicht darum zu "erklären" was die AfD nun vorhat. Warum immer dieser Drang der Rechtfertigung?...Ihr Wahlprogramm kann schließlich jeder lesen: 
https://www.afd.de/wp-content/uploads/sites/111/2017/08/AfD_kurzprogramm_a4-quer_210717.pdf

...und ich hoffe doch zu sprichst den mündigen Bürgern zu dass sie in der Lage sind zu lesen, oder?

*Hauptpunkte.:*
Austritt aus der EU
Euro Abschaffen
Wehrpflicht einführen
Grenzen wieder komplett aufbauen
Nur noch Flüchtlinge & Asylsuchende rein lassen die eine hohen Fachabschluss haben (-deren Familien btw draußen lassen)
...

So und für mich sind alleine schon diese Punkte ausreichend um die AfD (-für mich) komplett zu disqualifizieren, auch wenn sie ansonsten auch nette Sachen fordern wie Abschaffung der GeZ Gebühr, oder kein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen. In dem Fall hat sich die AfD also (-für mich) selber diffamiert und dabei lasse ich jetzt einfach mal einige Reden von Höcke, Gauland & Co. unter den Tisch fallen.

Willst du wirklich wieder die AfD, ihre Ziele & Co. hier zum Thema machen?


----------



## Grestorn (21. Oktober 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> 200 Millionen Christen werden weltweit verfolgt und du vergleichst diese lächerliche Werbekampagne tatsächlich mit der Judenverfolgung in der NS Zeit ? Wenn es den Moslems in Europa so schlecht geht warum strömen dann jährlich hundertausende nach Europa und gründen dann hier noch Familien mit mindestens 3 Kindern ? Das man jetzt vermehrt versuchen wird Österreich ins rechte Eck zu rücken ist nix neues das hatte die EU schon in den späten 90ern versucht als wir schon einmal Schwarz-Blau hatten Österreich hat demokratisch gewählt und diese Wahl ist zu akzeptieren.



Weil irgendwo auf der Welt Unrecht geschieht und Menschen alleine wegen ihres Aussehens, ihrer Religion oder sonst was verfolgt werden, ist es ok, wenn wir das auch machen. Ist das Deine Message?

Da kann ich nur sagen: NEIN. Das ist nur eine dumme Entschuldigung. 

Menschen dürfen immer nur auf Grund dessen, was sie selbst machen, be- oder verurteilt werden. Und nicht auf Grund dessen, was sie sind. 

Und in dieser Hinsicht verurteile ich Dein Posting aufs Entschiedenste. Denn das hast Du ganz persönlich geschrieben, kein Christ, kein Moslem oder sonst wer, sondern DU alleine.


----------



## Taonris (21. Oktober 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Weil irgendwo auf der Welt Unrecht geschieht und Menschen alleine wegen ihres Aussehens, ihrer Religion oder sonst was verfolgt werden, ist es ok, wenn wir das auch machen. Ist das Deine Message?
> 
> Da kann ich nur sagen: NEIN. Das ist nur eine dumme Entschuldigung.
> 
> ...



Wo werden den in Europa Moslems verfolgt oder schlecht behandelt? DU hast ja selbst in deinem Post geschrieben Moslems seien die Juden der heutigen Zeit deswegen hätte ich mir da auch eine seriöse Quelle erwartet, aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nämlich sagen das genau das Gegenteil passiert, in ganz Europa werden Moschees gebaut und die muslimische Bevölkerung verzichtet vermehrt auf die Integration und bleibt lieber unter sich heutzutage sind Kopftuch und Burka in Europa zum Alltag geworden. Schau ich jetzt hingegen in die meisten muslimischen Länder oder Regionen offenbart sich ein anderes Bild Christen werden verfolgt in Tscheschenien werden Schwule umgberacht (Tschetschenien: Bericht uber Morde an 27 Gefangenen | ZEIT ONLINE) usw. Den Moslems in Europa geht es nicht schlecht das man eine Werbekampagne kritisiert die die Unterdrückung der Frau verheerlicht ist nichts weltbewegendes besonders wenn man die Vorgeschichte mit unserem Bundespräsidenten hier in Österreich kennt.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist genau das, eine Telefonumfrage  die ein seriöses Blatt, in dem Fall der Spiegel, veröffentlicht  hat.



Spiegel und SpiegelOnline sind serioes eingestuft.
Sind sie auch neutral?
Wer hat die Studie erstellt?
Ich hinterfrage die Motivation dahinter.
Du suggerierst hier das ich hier FAKENEWS schreie.

Es gibt keine genauen Daten zu dieser Studie ausser das ueber 1000 Menschen via Telefon befragt wurden.
Wann wo wer wie angerufen wurde?
Wieviel davon haben was gewaehlt?
Beispiel AfD Waehler: 
Hat  man in dieser Studie von den 1000 Menschen 500 AfD Waehler und glauben  da 10 an Fakenews oder hat man 30 AfD Waehler und glauben 10 an  Fakenews.

Ohne genaue Angaben dieser Stuide kann man alles Moegliche glauben.
Nur weil jetzt SPON einen Artikel drueber macht, stimmt es jetzt, das AfD Waehler naiv sind?
Genau das will dieser Artikel suggerieren.

Liest man die serioesen (etablierten) Medien quer, hat man taeglich Artikel die negaitv ueber die AfD berichten
Und seis weil die Petry Stimmungsschwankungen hat.

Da  stellt sich die Frage, ob die anderen Parteien wirklich alle so sauber  sind, das es nichts ueber sie zu berichten gibt, oder ob hier versucht  wird eine gewisse Stimmung zu erzeugen.


Das Alles laesst sich auch auf andere Bereiche ausweiten.
Es  wurde hier schon mal kritisiert, das negative Berichte ueber Straftaten  von Fluechtlingen ein Bild erzeugen, welches mit der Realitaet  vielleicht nicht ganz so viel zu tun hat.

Frage dazu: Artikel  ueber AfD zeigt wie die AfD und deren Waehler ist, Artikel ueber  Fluechtlinge erzeugen ein Bild welches nicht so stimmt?


Ich versuche Dinge von verschiedenen Blickwinkel zu sehen.
Du unterstellst mir: 





Jason1 schrieb:


> Warum immer dieser Drang der Rechtfertigung?



Nach dem Motto: wenn man nicht klar dagegen ist, ist man dafuer.


----------



## Grestorn (21. Oktober 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Wo werden den in Europa Moslems verfolgt oder schlecht behandelt? DU hast ja selbst in deinem Post geschrieben Moslems seien die Juden der heutigen Zeit deswegen hätte ich mir da auch eine seriöse Quelle erwartet, aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nämlich sagen das genau das Gegenteil passiert, in ganz Europa werden Moschees gebaut und die muslimische Bevölkerung verzichtet vermehrt auf die Integration und bleibt lieber unter sich heutzutage sind Kopftuch und Burka in Europa zum Alltag geworden.



Nett, dieser Widerspruch in den zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Sätzen. 

Du frägst, wo in Europa Moslems verfolgt oder schlecht behandelt werden?
Dann lies mal Deinen zweiten Satz. Ist es keine "Schlechbehandlung", wenn man es jemandem vorhält, wenn es sich so kleidet, wie er es will (ich rede hier nicht von Verschleierung, die ich aus anderen Gründen ablehne) oder wenn er sich ein Haus baut, in der seiner Religion nachgehen kann?

Überleg nochmal, welche Meinung man in den 20er Jahren von Juden hatte und wie man sie behandelt hat (ich sage jetzt absichtlich nicht 30er oder später) und sag mir nochmal, wo genau der Unterschied dazu liegt, wie man heute Moslems in Europa behandelt. Speziell auch außerhalb von Deutschland (wo es sich noch einigermaßen in Grenzen hält, zumindest in den meisten Gebieten).

Die Frage der Integration (Sprache usw.) ist eine gänzlich andere und um das geht es hier nicht. Darum ging es auch in der Kritik der Leute an der Werbekampagne in Österreich nicht.


----------



## Jason1 (21. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Spiegel und SpiegelOnline sind serioes eingestuft.
> Sind sie auch neutral?
> Wer hat die Studie erstellt?
> Ich hinterfrage die Motivation dahinter.
> Du suggerierst hier das ich hier FAKENEWS schreie.


Kürzen wir das ganze doch mal ab.>> Jeder sieht was ich geschrieben habe und jeder sieht was du geschrieben hast. 
*@all:* Entscheidet selbst.  

Eine erneute Diskussion was du für "echt" hältst oder auch nicht, sollte hier wirklich nicht das Thema werden.



Verminaard schrieb:


> *Du unterstellst mir*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unterstellen? Das war eine Frage. 

Hier auch nochmal das Wahlprogramm der AfD:  https://www.afd.de/wp-content/uploads/sites/111/2017/08/AfD_kurzprogramm_a4-quer_210717.pdf
Was gibts da noch viel zu erzählen außer>> _Lesen
_
Daher nochmal, warum willst du das ständig rechtfertigen, die Leute können doch lesen und auf der Basis selber entschieden. 
Für mich ist jedenfalls eine  Partei der Abschottung, des EU Austritts und der egoistischen Ansichten nebst einigen Funktionären wie Höcke & Gauland sowie ihren Reden einfach keine Alternative und das viele Berichte zur  AfD negativ ausfallen, liegt eventuell daran weil die AfD durch ihr Verhalten oder das ihrer Fuktionäre diese negativen Meldungen selber initiiert?

 Du siehst das anders? Bitte sehr, kein Problem damit,...aber bitte doch nicht immer alles in eine Verschwörungstheorie umwandeln, die das teuflische Ziel hat die arme unschuldige AfD zu brüskieren.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Daher nochmal, warum willst du das ständig rechtfertigen, die Leute können doch lesen und auf der Basis selber entschieden.
> Für mich ist jedenfalls eine  Partei der Abschottung, des EU Austritts und der egoistischen Ansichten nebst einigen Funktionären wie Höcke & Gauland sowie ihren Reden einfach keine Alternative und das viele Berichte zur  AfD negativ ausfallen, liegt eventuell daran weil die AfD durch ihr Verhalten oder das ihrer Fuktionäre diese negativen Meldungen selber initiiert?
> 
> Du siehst das anders? Bitte sehr, kein Problem damit,...aber bitte doch nicht immer alles in eine Verschwörungstheorie umwandeln, die das teuflische Ziel hat die arme unschuldige AfD zu brüskieren.



Genau das hatte ich schon mehrmals geschrieben. Anhand der Themen beurteilen.

Was machst du? Du postest einen Artikel von SPON mit einer Clickbaitueberschrift, welche AfD-Waehler als dumm dastehen laesst.
Und das kritisier ich.
Du gibst die ganze Spiegelriege als serioes an. Ja wenn man das lesen will was die schreiben sind sie serioes.
Spiegel ist aber nicht neutral. Eher linkslastig, eher der SPD/Gruenen zugeneigt.
Das sie dann die AfD nicht in einem positiven Licht dastehen lassen ist mMn logisch.

Das einzige was du gemacht hast ist einen linkslastigen Artikel der negativ ueber AfD Waehler schreibt gepostet und deinen Senf dazu abgegeben.
Dann willst du das als serioes gelten lassen.

Die Kritik daran gefaellt dir nicht, also schiebst du mich, ohne mich nur einen Funken zu kennen, in die "AfD-Ecke".
Ergo bin ich jetzt ein AfD Symphatisant, der bei jedem der gegen AfD ist oder selbst glaubt moralisch besser zu sein, eher unglaubwuerdig.
Du greifst mich hier mehrfach an bei deinen Postings.
Vergleich mal unsere Inhalte und wie sie geschrieben sind.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (21. Oktober 2017)

Die SPD ist links? Seit wann denn das?


----------



## Verminaard (21. Oktober 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die SPD ist links? Seit wann denn das?



Top Beitrag.
Ich pick mir irgendetwas raus und mach mich darueber lustig.


----------



## Jason1 (21. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Genau das hatte ich schon mehrmals geschrieben. Anhand der Themen beurteilen.
> 
> *Was machst du? Du postest einen Artikel von SPON mit einer Clickbaitueberschrift, welche AfD-Waehler als dumm dastehen laesst.*
> Und das kritisier ich.


Falsch, lieber Verminaard. 
Ich poste einen Artikel und schreibe zusätzlich Anmerkungen, eine Einschätzung sowie einen Diskussionsanstoß dazu und das einzige was du letztlich "kritisiert" hast, ist das dir der Inhalt, bzw. das Ergebnis nicht passt. Kannst du auch noch was anderes? Dann sag doch ohne ständig nur was zu vermuten warum etwas deiner Meinung nach nicht stimmt, anstatt lediglich nur groß und breit zu sagen das dir dieses, jenes....ach und auch der Artikel nicht gefällt. Im Grunde ist es egal was ich poste, jedesmal wenn die AfD in negativem Licht erscheint ist das für dich ein Problem. Selbst wenn ich hier zwei Steintafeln aus der Bundeslade posten würde, wo was AfD kritisches drin steht, hättest DU damit ein Problem und unterstellst sogleich das dies ja nur Propaganda ominöser Mächte sein kann. 

Aber gut, wollen wir vielleicht über die positive Parlamentsarbeit der AfD reden? Also in den Landtagen wo sie vertreten ist....Oh, Mist, geht ja nicht. 
Denn außer Streitereien, Skandale und ewiges Kompetenzgerangel haben die bisher noch nichts präsentiert....... Schon mal auf den Gedanken gekommen das es vielleicht einfach gar nicht sonderlich viel positives zur AfD zu berichten gibt und deshalb so viele Meldungen halt negativ ausfallen? Aber sich Verschwörungstheorien aus dem Kopf zu drücken warum alle negativen Artikel zu dem Verein nicht zutreffen ist natürlich einfacher.



> Du gibst die ganze Spiegelriege als serioes an. Ja wenn man das lesen will was die schreiben sind sie serioes.
> Spiegel ist aber nicht neutral. Eher linkslastig, eher der SPD/Gruenen zugeneigt.
> Das sie dann die AfD nicht in einem positiven Licht dastehen lassen ist mMn logisch.


Ich hab hier nicht nur den Spiegel gepostet, sondern auch zig andere Blätter und sofort war wieder jemand wie du zur Stelle und hat erklärt warum das alles nicht stimmt. 
Meine Antwort ist immer dieselbe, bring doch argumentativ Fakten rüber warum das deiner Meinung nach nicht so ist. Streng dich doch mal ein wenig an wenn du denn so dahinter stehst...ich sehe nichts davon, nur Angriffe und Ausflüchte.



> Die Kritik daran gefaellt dir nicht, also schiebst du mich, ohne mich nur einen Funken zu kennen, in die "AfD-Ecke".
> Ergo bin ich jetzt ein AfD Symphatisant, der bei jedem der gegen AfD ist oder selbst glaubt moralisch besser zu sein, eher unglaubwuerdig.
> Du greifst mich hier mehrfach an bei deinen Postings.
> Vergleich mal unsere Inhalte und wie sie geschrieben sind.


Ich hab dich rein GAR nichts genannt und "rein geschoben" hab ich dich auch nirgendwo, das hast du dir soeben alles höchstselbst attestiert.
Weißt du eigentlich was das für einen Eindruck vermittelt wenn sich jemand ständig selber was in die Schuhe schiebt, bzw. dem gegenüber dies unterstellt? Du bist für mich echt der _"Reininterpretier König"_. Wessen beschuldigst du dich als nächstes? Wenn ich z. B. schreibe das du einen Kommafehler gemacht hast, unterstellt du dann im gleichen Atemzug das man dich einen Trottel genannt hat?...Meine Güte. 

*Edit:*_ >Folgendes stellt nur ein sarkastisches und überspitztest Beispiel da.<
_
Frauen machen das btw. auch oft,  Beispiel gefällig? : 

"Hier Liebling, ein schönes neues Kleid für dich, die Größe habe ich geschätzt, 38, richtig?"
_"Hast du etwa gerade gesagt das ich fett bin?"_ 
Aber Lieblich, ich hab doch nur....
_"Du sagst also ich bin fett!?"_
 Nein, Liebling, dass hast du ganz falsch verstanden, ich....
_"Jetzt bin ich auch noch eine dumme Kuh, die alles falsch versteht!!?"_
"Aber.....ich..."
_"Mistkerl!!" *BAAAMM/Türknall*_

Jezus...


----------



## OField (23. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Frauen machen das btw. auch oft,  Beispiel gefällig? :
> 
> "Hier Liebling, ein schönes neues Kleid für dich, die Größe habe ich geschätzt, 38, richtig?"
> _"Hast du etwa gerade gesagt das ich fett bin?"_
> ...


Würdest du bitte diesen billigen sexistischen Witz löschen? Echt peinlich, dass Menschen so was 2017 noch schreiben...

BTT:
Dass nur negatives über die AfD berichtet wird, liegt schlichtweg daran, dass es nichts positives über die AfD zu berichten gibt. Ich bin für einige Zeit in die AfD Welt eingetaucht und der Ausdruckt "Sekte" scheint mir nicht allzu fern.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Oktober 2017)

„Kinderarmut ist in Deutschland ein Dauerzustand“


----------



## Jason1 (23. Oktober 2017)

OField schrieb:


> *Würdest du bitte diesen billigen sexistischen Witz löschen?* Echt peinlich, dass Menschen so was 2017 noch schreiben...


Nein, werde ich nicht.
Denn es ist leicht erkennbar das es sich dabei lediglich um ein sarkastisches und vor allem überspitze Beispiel handelt und zudem aufgrund meiner vorherigen Argumentation schnell ersichtlich ist das mir jeglicher Sexismus fern liegt. Aber da es offenbar Leute gibt die dies dennoch falsch verstehen, hab ich es mal als solches gekennzeichnet.


----------



## OField (23. Oktober 2017)

Ändert nichts am Klischee, welches du damit verbreitest.


----------



## Gripschi (23. Oktober 2017)

So ist es nunmal. Bei der AfD kann man sowas bringen...


Zu der Studie, eine Studie ist nur dann Aussagekräftig wenn man die Bedingungen nachvollziehen kann.

Es gibt genug Studien die irwelche Dinge belegen. Oft aber fragwürdige "Verfahren" haben.

Davon ab sollte man jede Studie mit Vorsicht genießen. Nur weil sie von einer Seriösen Quelle verlinkte bzw. Aufgegriffen wird, ist sie nicht immer Zutreffend.

Nur weil man nicht nachvollziehen kann wie sie entstanden ist, davon keine Ahnung hat, dann kann man nicht sagen sie muss zutreffend sein.

Zumal ich ein paar AfD Wähler kenne, die z.b. nicht in das Bild passen 

Ebenso kann ich auch den Unmut ggü der AfD nachvollziehen. Aber wenn man dann im Gespräch drauf hinweisen tut was die Parteien falsch machten, dann kommt oft gefühlt es sind Nazis.

Diese Ungläubigkeit ärgert mich. Nur Simples Demonifizieren hilft nicht.

Wenn man nicht gewillt ist die Punkte der AfD anzugehen, ja wen wundert es dann.

Dann müsste man ja eingestehen das man Fehler macht.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2017)

Solange die Afd den menschengemachten Klimawandel leugnet, kann man die Truppe nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Rolk (23. Oktober 2017)

Der Klimawandel ist ja auch nicht Mensch gemacht, sondern sehr warscheinlich Mensch beschleunigt.


----------



## OField (23. Oktober 2017)

Rolk hat Recht. Das Klima ändert sich so oder ständig. Das ist der Lauf der Dinge. Die Frage ist, wie entscheidend der Faktor Mensch ist. Und der Glaube allein durch Einsparung von CO2 den Wandel zu stoppen, ist... lachhaft.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel ist ja auch nicht Mensch gemacht, sondern sehr warscheinlich Mensch beschleunigt.



Genau, das ist der entscheidende Unterschied. 
Vote for Donald. 



OField schrieb:


> Und der Glaube allein durch Einsparung von CO2 den Wandel zu stoppen, ist... lachhaft.



Das Artensterben wird schon dafür sorgen, dass die CO2 Bilanz eh egal ist.
Schon heute müssen Menschen den Job von Bienen übernehmen -- das ist lachhaft.


----------



## Jason1 (23. Oktober 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Ändert nichts am Klischee, welches du damit verbreitest.


Wer an das Klischee in dem Zusammenhang in der Form glaubt dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen (-damit bist btw. nicht du gemeint, denn mir ist der Kern deiner Kritik durchaus bewusst). Das Beispiel ist jedenfalls was aus den 50er Jahren und war wie gesagt erkennbar von sarkastischer Natur und zudem habe ich es nun extra gekennzeichnet. Da kann man dann imo auch mal fünfe gerade sein lassen.

-----


Gripschi schrieb:


> Zu der Studie, eine Studie ist nur dann Aussagekräftig wenn man die Bedingungen nachvollziehen kann.
> Es gibt genug Studien die irwelche Dinge belegen. Oft aber fragwürdige "Verfahren" haben.


Dazu habe ich nicht mehr zu sagen als das was ich schon zu Verminaard gesagt habe und zwar hier #3135 , hier.: #3140 und auch hier.: #3144. Denn dein Post haut im Grunde in dieselbe Kerbe und zudem habe ich in vorherigen Kommentaren mehr als deutlich gemacht das ich keinesfalls AfD Wähler über einen Kamm schere. Bei Bedarf kann ich die auch gerne raus suchen.

-----


Threshold schrieb:


> Solange die Afd den menschengemachten Klimawandel leugnet, kann man die Truppe nicht ernst nehmen.


Das ist auch ein guter Punkt.
Es gibt einfach Dinge die disqualifizieren sich auch für mich schon aufgrund ihrer Kernaussagen. Im Fall der AfD sind das dann halt z. B. Klopper wie das Vorhaben aus der EU austreten zu wollen, den Euro abzuschaffen...oder halt auch Sachen wie der von dir angesprochen Klimawandel, der von der AfD komplett geleugnet wird, bzw. der Glaube das der Mensch daran keinen Anteil hat.

 Bei einer derartigen Basis könnte ich nicht mal im Ansatz einen Konsens herstellen den ich zumindest für mich tolerieren könnte und ich bin zudem auch niemand der sich nur raus pickt was ihm von einem Programm gefällt (-wie z. B. die Abschaffung der GEZ Gebühren) und den Rest unter den Tisch fallen lässt und ich vermute da geht es vielen ähnlich. Aus diesem Grund könnte sowas wie die AfD für mich jedenfalls niemals irgendeine Art von alternative darstellen, da sie im Grunde alles angreift wofür das Land steht und was es erreicht hat. _(Spukgestalten wie Höcke & Gauland mit ihrer teils erschreckenden Ideologie lasse ich dabei sogar mal ganz außen vor.) _

Das muss aber jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin z.B. gar nicht für die Abschaffung der GEZ Gebühr.
Ich finde es wichtig, dass wir eine unabhängige Medienanstalt haben, die unabhängig berichten kann -- die Privatsender sind immer auch Teil einer gesteuerten Medienwelt, da der Besitzer dieser Privatsender Interessen haben -- sieht man ja gut an Fox News aus den USA.
Nur will ich auch eine wirkliche Unabhängigkeit haben. Das ist aktuell nicht gegeben, wo Politiker im Aufsichtsgremium der Sender hocken und mit entscheiden, wer Chefredakteur des Senders wird.
Ich will einen Sender haben, der wirklich unabhängig ist. Der seinem Bildungsauftrag nachkommt -- und zwar ohne irgendwelche Scheiß Programme -- und der mich objektiv und seriös informiert.
Dann bin ich gerne bereit, dafür im Monat einen gewissen Betrag zu bezahlen.
Ich finde es ja albern, für die Privatsender monatlich zu bezahlen, nur damit ich die Werbung darin dann in HD sehen kann -- die sind doch bescheuert.


----------



## Jason1 (24. Oktober 2017)

Hmm, dass stimmt natürlich auch wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn man die GEZ Gebühr abschafft, schwächt das in der Tat auch die Unabhängigkeit der Medien, interessanter Punkt. Wobei die ganze Sache rund um die GEZ Gebühren und auch das neue Bezahlmodell der Privaten ja oft eine Kontroverse darstellt.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Hmm, dass stimmt natürlich auch wieder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bezahlst ja nur für den HD Empfang bei den Privaten.
Bei denen würde mir ja 320x240 Pixel reichen -- dann erkenne ich den Müll nicht mehr. 

Aber unabhängige Medien finde ich schon wichtig. Im Print Bereich gibt es das nicht mehr. Da gibt es eine Hand voll Familien, die die Verlage dominieren und Meinungen lenken können.
Die Frage ist halt -- brauchst du zwei öffentliche Sender? Ich denke einer reicht. Brauchst du die ganzen Landesrundfunkanstalten der ARD? Denke nicht.
Man könnte die Sender zusammen legen. Dann hast du einen Hauptsender, der sich um Unterhaltung kümmert mit Informationsangeboten wie Nachrichten, Dokus und sowas.
Daneben hast du einen Kindersender, der die kleinen unterhält und auch diese mit Informationen versorgt.
Dazu meinetwegen noch 2 Spartensender, die bestimmte Bereiche ansprechen.
Das ganze logischer Weise komplett ohne Werbung und ohne den Spruch -- diese Sendung wird ihnen präsentiert von Bla Blubberlupp -- und schon funktioniert das System.
Die BBC in England kann das auch und schafft das mit deutlich weniger Geldmitteln und liefert dazu die besseren Dokus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel ist ja auch nicht Mensch gemacht, sondern sehr warscheinlich Mensch beschleunigt.


Er greift ein, auf vielfältige Weise. C02, Methan, Abholzung, Artensterben, versteppung und Verwüstung, Vegetationsänderung, etc. Es gibt kaum noch Land auf der Erde, was wir nicht verändern dazu werden die Meere durch Abfälle und Raubbau immer lebensfeindlicher gestaltet. Wie kann man glauben, dass das folgenlos bleibt?


OField schrieb:


> Rolk hat Recht. Das Klima ändert sich so oder ständig. Das ist der Lauf der Dinge. Die Frage ist, wie entscheidend der Faktor Mensch ist. Und der Glaube allein durch Einsparung von CO2 den Wandel zu stoppen, ist... lachhaft.


Genau, Menschen sterben immer sachon, das ist ganz natürlich. Ob ein Schuß´in den Bauch nun wirklich die Ursache für den Tod ist, wird man nie zweifelsfrei feststellen können.

Es ist völlig egal, ob verantwortungslose Egoisten, denen der eigene verschwenderische Wohlstand wichtiger ist, als eine nachhaltig bewohnbare Erde, nun herum faseln. ob es eine Wiorkung von C02 gibt oder nicht und dabei den lächerlichen "Argumenten" der Leugnertruppen glauben schenken, denn es wird eh nichts passieren. Ob wir es wissen oder leugnen, der Mensch wird alles fossile Zeugs, was er in die Finger bekommt, verbrennen. Je schneller wir das, was aktuell erreichbar ist, verbrennen und je eher es zum großen Energiecrash kommt, umso besser, denn wenn sich das Drama noch 200 Jahre hinzieht, verbrennen wir auch Öl und Kohle aus 8km Tiefe.

Die AfD, um zur Bundestagswahl zurückzukommen, beschleunigt nur die Erosion der Volksverdummung und unseres endgültigen Abstiegs von der Weltbühne, dafür aber mit wichtiger AfD "Kultur", wie thüringer Bratwurst, um diesen unsäglich dämlichen AfD Politiker zu zitieren, der nicht zwischen Brauchtum und Kultur zu differenzieren vermag. Die AfD zerstört das letzte bisschen vorhandene Aufklärung im Land.

Ich hänge jetzt weiter meine Plakate im Stadtteil auf, die ich seit Bekanntgabe der Wahlergebnisse drucken:
_"Der Bundeswahlvorstand informiert: In diesem Stadtteil gab es 9,1% Arschlöcher bei der Bundestagswahl"_


----------



## Adi1 (24. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist völlig egal, ob verantwortungslose Egoisten, denen der eigene verschwenderische Wohlstand wichtiger ist, als eine nachhaltig bewohnbare Erde, nun herum faseln. ob es eine Wiorkung von C02 gibt oder nicht und dabei den lächerlichen "Argumenten" der Leugnertruppen glauben schenken, denn es wird eh nichts passieren. Ob wir es wissen oder leugnen, der Mensch wird alles fossile Zeugs, was er in die Finger bekommt, verbrennen. Je schneller wir das, was aktuell erreichbar ist, verbrennen und je eher es zum großen Energiecrash kommt, umso besser, denn wenn sich das Drama noch 200 Jahre hinzieht, verbrennen wir auch Öl und Kohle aus 8km Tiefe.


.

Jo, stimmt schon, wir schaufeln aber sowieso unseres eigene Grab.

Von daher, Feuer frei.


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Oktober 2017)

Nicht ganz. Vorher verbrennen  wir noch alles was wir haben in einem Krieg. Dann ist das ganze noch schneller weg. Panzer, Aschaffenburg und Flugzeuge schlucken extrem viel.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2017)

Der Albrecht Glaser von der Afd ist ja jetzt erneut gescheitert, sich zum Bundestagsvizepräsident wählen zu lassen.
AfD-Kandidat Albrecht Glaser fallt drei Mal als Bundestagsvize durch - WELT
Aber wer das Grundrecht für Religionsfreiheit abschaffen will, hat da auch nichts verloren.


----------



## Rolk (24. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Er greift ein, auf vielfältige Weise. C02, Methan, Abholzung, Artensterben, versteppung und Verwüstung, Vegetationsänderung, etc. Es gibt kaum noch Land auf der Erde, was wir nicht verändern dazu werden die Meere durch Abfälle und Raubbau immer lebensfeindlicher gestaltet. Wie kann man glauben, dass das folgenlos bleibt?



Wie kommst du auf das schmale Brett das ich glauben würde das bliebe folgenlos? Ich habe genau das gemeint was ich geschrieben habe: Der Mensch beschleunigt die Erderwärmung, ist aber mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkeit nicht der Auslöser.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> : Der Mensch beschleunigt die Erderwärmung, ist aber mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkeit nicht der Auslöser.


Ohne Mensch würde es langsam in eine Kaltzeit übergehen, langsam, gaaanz langsam


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. Oktober 2017)

Und wenn die AfD das genauso meinen würde wie du, warum steht das im Wahlprogramm?

Dann mach ich morgen meine eigene Partei auf, die dann Punkte wie "Wasser ist nass!" und "1+1=2!" im Wahlprogramm stehen hat.

Viel entscheidender ist aber wohl eher das, was daraus gemacht werden soll.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Oktober 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf das schmale Brett das ich glauben würde das bliebe folgenlos? Ich habe genau das gemeint was ich geschrieben habe: Der Mensch beschleunigt die Erderwärmung, ist aber mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkeit nicht der Auslöser.



"Wandel" heißt ja nur, dass sich etwas ändert. Und das Klima ändert sich immer - wenn auch über einen Zeitraum von Jahrhunderten. In so fern ist die Aussage "Klimawandel gibt es auch ohne den Mensch" durchaus richtig. 

Aber die "Erderwärmung", insbesondere in der aktuellen Geschwindigkeit, mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht natürlich sondern menschengemacht. Oder siehst Du das etwa anders?


----------



## OField (25. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau, Menschen sterben immer sachon, das ist ganz natürlich. Ob ein Schuß´in den Bauch nun wirklich die Ursache für den Tod ist, wird man nie zweifelsfrei feststellen können.


Die Sache ist doch eher die, dass sich diese ganze Klima Diskussion nur ums CO2 dreht, obwohl, wie du bereits anmerktest, der Mensch die Zerstörung seiner Umwelt überaus vielschichtiger angeht. Mit E-Autos und erneuerbaren Energien werden wir den Planten eben nicht retten. Sie sind nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein und in Anbetracht der Endlichkeit fossiler Brennstoffe ohnehin eine Notwendigkeit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Die Sache ist doch eher die, dass sich diese ganze Klima Diskussion nur ums CO2 dreht, obwohl.


Vielleicht auf einfachster Ebene, nicht wissenschaftlich. 
- Es wurde gegen FCKW gekämpft, erfolgreich vermutlich, weil es umm mehr als Klimaeinflüsse durch das Ozonloch ging
- Es wird gegen Raubbau in Wälder vorgegangen
- Es wird gegen Wasserverschwendung und Verkarstungen vorgegangen
- Das Artensterben ist der schwierigste Punkt
- Artenverschiebung beeinflussen Fauna und Flora massiv
- Es wird über Methanausstoß diskutiert
- Und über CO2 reden wir auch
...

Die Liste der Einflussgrößen ist lang, die Diskussioen umfangreich und die Verbrennung von fossilen Brennstoffen ist eines der maßgeblichsten Einflussgrößen. 
Einfach mal ein Beispiel, um die komplexen Zusammenhänge zu verdeutlichen, warum kleine Eingriffe größe Wirkung haben können. Einige sind stabilisierend,
andere selbstverstärkend. Wird es z.B. wärmer, wird es lokal feuchter, wird die Sahara zur Steppe, das grün nimmt mehr Sonnenlicht auf, die Reflektion sinkt,
zusätzlich gibt weniger Sand stürme und der Amazonasregenwald verliert massiv an Biomasse, weshalb es verstärkend wirkt. => doppelte Rückkopplung
https://www.mpg.de/5054437/W005_Umwelt-Klima_080-087.pdf
Okosysteme: Saharastaub dungt Amazonasregenwald reichhaltig - Spektrum der Wissenschaft
-


----------



## Taskmaster (25. Oktober 2017)

Wer mal ein Stündchen über hat:
Dokumentation

Have fun.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2017)

Frag einen Eisbären, wie der sich fühlt.


----------



## Taskmaster (25. Oktober 2017)

Der Klassiker Eisbär. Solange er nicht in einem Sturm ersäuft und Al Gore den Totenschein ausfüllt...
siehe Doku oben (aber gerne auch nachzugoogeln)
... geht es ihm eigentlich ganz gut.
Klimawandel: Eisbaren auf Spitzbergen haben sich vermehrt - WELT

Wesentlich besser würde es ihm natürlich gehen, wenn sein Hauptfeind weniger auf ihn schießen würde.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. Oktober 2017)

Ökomafia? Die Doku werde ich gucken, nachdem ich mit der Impfmafia durch bin.


----------



## Taskmaster (25. Oktober 2017)

Solange du sie guckst, soll mir das gleich sein.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Der Klassiker Eisbär. Solange er nicht in einem Sturm ersäuft und Al Gore den Totenschein ausfüllt...
> siehe Doku oben (aber gerne auch nachzugoogeln)
> ... geht es ihm eigentlich ganz gut.
> Klimawandel: Eisbaren auf Spitzbergen haben sich vermehrt - WELT
> ...



Da will nur wieder jemand Bücher verkaufen, sieht aber die Fakten nicht. Das ist das Problem mit den Klimaleugnern.
Ich kann sie einfach nicht mehr sehen.

Dass sich was verändert hat, ist einfach zu merken.
Früher bin ich als Kind mit meinem Eltern zu meiner Tante und Onkel an die Ostsee gefahren.
Die Autoscheibe war voller Fliegen und Mücken als wir ankamen. An der See flogen Fliegen, Mücken und alles andere herum. Unfassbar.

Diesen Sommer war ich mit meinen Kindern an dem gleichen Teilstück der Ostsee, an der ich als Kind immer war. Kaum Fliegen und Mücken auf der Scheibe.
An der See war nichts los. Kaum Fliegen und Mücken waren anzutreffen. Alles war viel leiser. Wenige Vögel.

Und das hat deiner Meinung nach keine Ursache? Lebst du hinterm Mond?


----------



## Taskmaster (25. Oktober 2017)

Ist einfach nicht zu merken. Weil Klimaveränderungen (schon per Definition) nicht kurzfristig zu bemerken sind. Der von dir beobachtete Rückgang der Insekten (damit auch ihrer Jägern) und deren Diversität dürfte dem Anbau von Monokulturen und dem Einsatz von Pestiziden geschuldet sein. Der Rest ist einfache Biologie respektive Ökologie.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2017)

Ja, Monokulturen. Das hat also keinen Einfluss auf das Klima?
Die Erwärmung der Weltmeere hat keinen Einfluss auf das Klima?
Schon mal ausm Fenster geguckt? Die immer milderen Winter in Deutschland sind also einfach nur Zufall?

Schlimm, dass es Leute gibt, die echt an sowas glauben.


----------



## Taskmaster (25. Oktober 2017)

Nun, unser Bildungshintergrund ist (wie schon an mehreren Stellen hier im Forum ersichtlich) ein völlig anderer. Du hast scheinbar nie gelernt, Ursache und Wirkung zu trennen.
Es geht nicht um Klimawandel Ja/Nein, sondern darum, ob er menschgemacht ist. Dass sich das Klima ändert, steht außer Frage. Das tut es immer. Seit jeher und aus vielerlei Gründen (z.B. Milanković-Zyklus).
Nur ist dieser Wandel innerhalb eines Menschenlebens schwerlich (es sei denn, wir reden von einem Ereignis wie einem Vulkanausbruch oder Meteoriteneinschlag) "spürbar".

Dein Beispiel hat einfach nichts mit dem Klimawandel gemein. Was Du in Deinem kurzen Leben (wenn überhaupt) mitbekommst, sind Wetterschwankungen. Du hast Erinnerungen an besseres Wetter, Du hast Erinnerungen an schlechteres Wetter. 
Das Klima wird in Jahrhunderten, Jahrtausenden betrachtet.

Was Du meinst, zu sehen, ist reine Panikmache vor natürlichen und kurzfristigen Wetterschwankungen, die auch aufgetreten wären, wenn der Mensch gar nicht existiert hätte.
(Oder im expliziten Fall der Insekten: Umweltverschmutzung/Zerstörung, was aber per se keinen Klimawandel initiiert.)
Wir haben momentan beispielsweise nicht mehr und stärkere Stürme durch den Klimawandel. Das ist Unfug.
Das leugnet auch kein Klimaforscher, die deswegen auch immer zukünftige Szenarien anhand ihrer Modelle beschreiben. Gerne wird zum Beispiel erzählt "Wenn wir nicht..., dann im Jahr 2100...1,8-4°C mehr...".
Die Klimaveränderung hat rein gar nichts mit deiner persönlich erfahrenen fehlenden Insektenplage zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2017)

Tja, das Klima wandelt sich aktuell in einer Geschwindigkeit, die mit natürlich auftretenden Effekten nicht zu erklären ist.
Dass du das anders siehst, ist dein Recht, ändert aber nichts an den Fakten.
In 50 Jahren werden wir keine 5 Millionen Flüchtlinge haben, sondern 1 Milliarde Flüchtlinge haben, die eben vor den Auswirkungen des Klimawandels flüchten.
Und meine persönliche Erfahrungen sind Beobachtungen, die eben einen Grund haben müssen.
Das alles ist ein Teil dessen, wie das Klima verändert wird. Natürlich hat Abholzung, Monokultur, Entfischung der Meere, Umweltschmutz und alles weitere einen Einfluss auf das Klima der Erde.
Alleine schon die gigantische Anzahl an Nutztieren, die auf der Erde leben. Jeder will fleisch essen, aber die Konsequenz daraus wird ignoriert.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. Oktober 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Solange du sie guckst, soll mir das gleich sein.




Ich werde sie natürlich nicht gucken. Schon die Rezensionen bei Google reichen. Gutmenschen, Sozialisten..... Dazu die Liste der Beteiligten.


----------



## OField (25. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Alleine schon die gigantische Anzahl an Nutztieren, die auf der Erde leben. Jeder will fleisch essen, aber die Konsequenz daraus wird ignoriert.


Das ist so eine kritische Frage. Kann man das Klima überhaupt retten und dabei den Lebensstandard der westlichen Welt halten? Ich tippe mal auf nein.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frag einen Eisbären, wie der sich fühlt.



Du fährst doch auch einen 2,5t schweren SUV,

rege dich doch nicht auf, wenn langsam das Wasser steigt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. Oktober 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Das ist so eine kritische Frage. Kann man das Klima überhaupt retten und dabei den Lebensstandard der westlichen Welt halten? Ich tippe mal auf nein.




Kommt darauf an, was man darunter versteht. Fleisch würde wohl teurer. Und Südfrüchte auch. Wenn wir aber so weiter machen, wie bisher wird die Einschränkung automatisch kommen.  Dann sind die Böden nämlich so verseucht, dass man nichts mehr anbauen kann. Und ohne Öl transportiert man auch keine Waren.


----------



## Taskmaster (25. Oktober 2017)

@Threshold

Das Klima wandelt sich momentan in überhaupt keiner besonderen Geschwindigkeit, weil es sich nicht so kurzfristig und punktuell (ohne ein akutes Ereignis wie besagte Naturkatastrophen) ändern kann. Das Wetter verändert sich wenn dann. Das Klima umschreibt nur und ausschließlich lange Zeiträume. Die letzten 30 Jahre erscheinen in einer Statistik quasi als einzelner Punkt in einem Graphen. Für eine Gesamtbetrachtung kommt es darauf an, wie die letzten Millionen Jahre aussahen und wie die nächsten Werte aussehen.
Ausreißer sind übrigens ganz und gar nichts ungewöhnliches.
Das sehe nicht nur ich so, das ist die Grundlage der Klimatologie. 

Die Sache ist die: Die Computermodelle sind hochgradig komplex, anfällig und ungenau. Die minimale Veränderung eines Werts (und man weiß nicht mal, ob man überhaupt alle nennenswerten erfasst), kann zwischen Apokalypse und Paradies als Ausgang entscheiden. Deshalb wird auch ständig neu berechnet (bis ein Modell am Supercomp. durchgerechnet wurde, vergeht gerne ein halbes Jahr, dann wird sofort die nächste Berechnung mit den bis dahin gesammelten neuen Erkenntnissen eingegeben) und korrigiert.
Und nun darfst Du Dir mal zu Gemüte führen, dass der Einfluss des CO2 am Klimawandel noch nicht mal beziffert werden kann (die Schwankungen reichen von 5-25%; Wasserdampf geht auch zum Beispiel mit  36 bis 70% in die Modelle ein).
Und dann darfst Du Dir überleben, dass der Mensch davon 3-5% (je nach Studie) CO2 weltweit bis dato in seiner erdgeschichtlichen Genese beigetragen hat.
Wie genau das Ganze ist, dürfte nicht schwer zu erahnen sein.
Wenn man ehrlich wäre, würde man sagen, dass man de facto gar nichts weiß. Schon gar nicht 100%ig.

Dein Flüchtlingsszenario ist übrigens blanker Populismus. Die Menschen rennen nicht vor dem Klima davon. Sie rennen wegen Überbevölkerung, Raubbau, Krieg und Armut durch die Welt. Dass das Wetter noch hier und da ungünstig ist, ist wissenschaftlich gesehen "unpraktisch", aber nichts, worauf man Einfluss hätte.
Ob das Klima die Welt so verändern wird, dass heute auf morgen Millionen loslaufen? Nun, der Meeresspiegel steigt nicht über Nacht. Das ist ein langsamer und beobachtbarer Prozess. Bevor also irgendetwas zum Tiefseetaucherparadies wird, haben sich die Menschen längst wegbewegt. Niemand bleibt an einer Stelle wohnen, an der langsam über Jahrzehnte das Meerwasser im Zimmer steigt. Spätestens nach 10 Jahren verliert man einfach die Lust drauf.
Ähnliches bei der Desertifikation, die dann aber doch eher durch Brandrodung, Erosion und co. in die Gänge kommt.

Klima: Wie Forscher und Medien Ergebnisse verzerren - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Deine persönlichen Erfahrungen sind dein Mikrokosmos. Es sind "gefühlte Wahrheiten", haben aber rein gar nichts mit den Tatsachen zu tun.

Das Klima steht nicht repräsentativ für jegliche Umweltzerstörung, die begangen wird. Verdreckte Meere ändern das Klima nicht. Sie lassen nur unseren Fisch seltener werden und ihn lustig nach Schwermetall schmecken.

Wir zerstören nicht den Planeten, wir zerstören nicht das Klima. Dem Planeten ist das alles herrlich egal und der Natur auch. Die wird sich anpassen und gut.
Was wir jedoch zerstören, ist unsere persönliche Lebensgrundlage und die hängt nicht am Klima oder Wetter. Statt sich darauf zu fixieren, sollten wir tatsächlich überlegen, ob wir Millionen und Abermillionen hochgiftige Lithium-Akkus in die Autos von morgen packen möchten. Für eine Technik, die sich erst in der CO2-Bilanz im Vergleich zum Verbrennungsmotor rechnet, wenn man damit mind. 100.000km gefahren ist.  Ob es wirklich eine so tolle Idee ist, Industrie immer in die Länder mit den niedrigsten Auflagen umzusiedeln, damit die den ganzen Giftmüll (zum Beispiel Lederherstellung) ausbaden. 
Ob Freihandel wirklich eine so tolle Sache ist oder ärmere Länder einfach nur dazu zwingt, unseren Mist den lokalen Produkten vorzuziehen, weil sie mit ihrer (wenn überhaupt vorhanden) Industrie unserer (auf Effizienz gezüchteten) nichts entgegenzusetzen haben.
Ob "Weltoffenheit" nicht eher ein Mittel der Industrie ist, um Löhne gering zu halten.

Es gibt echt Wichtigeres als die minimalen Veränderungen der Landmassen über Jahrhunderte und eine potentielle Anpassung der Agrarwirtschaft (Saatgut) an zukünftiges Klima.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich werde sie natürlich nicht gucken. Schon die Rezensionen bei Google reichen. Gutmenschen, Sozialisten..... Dazu die Liste der Beteiligten.


Ja wenn es dir zu unbequem ist, auch mal die andere Seite anzuhören... Wenn die Schublade schön eingerichtet ist, behält man sie eben bei.
Traurig, aber man kann nicht jeden in den Diskurs zwingen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Du fährst doch auch einen 2,5t schweren SUV,



Mein Auto braucht einen Liter pro Kilometer. 



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ja wenn es dir zu unbequem ist, auch mal die andere Seite anzuhören... Wenn die Schublade schön eingerichtet ist, behält man sie eben bei.
> Traurig, aber man kann nicht jeden in den Diskurs zwingen.



DA braucht es keinen Diskurs.
Der Klimanwandel wird kommen. Je weniger der Mensch sich dem entgegensetzt, desto schneller passiert das.
Und natürlich zerstören wir unsere Grundlage zu leben. Es sind doch immer Folgesachen, die dann nachkommen.
Monokultur zerstört die Vielfalt des Lebens, das wiederum Einfluss hat auf die Entwicklung der Arten.
Alles ist miteinander verzweigt. Und der Mensch ist gerade dabei, die Arten so schnell auszurotten, wie es sonst nur eine globale Katastrophe schafft.
Für das Leben auf der Erde ist der Mensch die globale Katastrophe.
Dass der Erde das alles egal ist, ist klar. Dem Mond ist es auch egal. Dem Jupiter sowieso.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mein Auto braucht einen Liter pro Kilometer.



Ziemlich cool, deine Karre. 

@Taskmaster

ich bin ja schon etwas älter, das Klima ändert sich gewaltig,
solche Extremwetterlagen, gab es vor 25 Jahren definitiv nicht.


----------



## Taskmaster (25. Oktober 2017)

@Threshold 
Wie gerade gezeigt, weißt Du nicht einmal, was Klima genau bedeutet, bist aber völlig davon überzeugt, dass der Mensch sich einer Veränderung dessen entziehen, es gar aktiv verändern kann, wenn er denn nur stark genug will.
Es ist schon anstrengend, mit Ideologen.
Der Zusammensetzung der Atmosphäre ist es übrigens ziemlich egal, ob CO2 von einem Acker mit Monokultur veratmet wird, ob der Sauerstoff von Mais oder Rapps stammt.
CO2 wirkt sogar als Dünger (logisch, da Grundlage für die Photosynthese).

Da hängt also erst mal gar nichts zusammen. Auch die Diversität der Arten hat keine Auswirkungen auf das Klima. Sie hat primär Auswirkung auf die Nahrungskette und die betroffenen Ökosysteme. Etwas völlig anderes.
Ob beispielsweise der sibirische Flossenschwanzpfeifdrüsling jetzt da ist oder nicht, ist dem Klima völlig egal. Selbst wenn morgen ganz Australien desinfiziert werden würde, wäre das völlig Wurst.

Schon aufgrund der Plattentektonik (insb. Subduktion) können wir dem Planeten absolut keinen Schaden zufügen, der nicht über Zeit heilen würde. Denn letztendlich landet alles, auf dem wir gerade stehen irgendwann wieder im Erdmantel. Da du schwerlich die Weltmeere ausfliegen oder die Atmosphäre vom Planeten lösen kannst, gibt es da einfach nichts. Es ist natürlich recht typisch, dass mancher Mensch meint, er wäre so göttlich, dass er dazu fähig wäre, bleibende Spuren zu hinterlassen.
Dem ist aber nicht so.
Dieser Planet hat die "Big 5" überlebt. Was auch immer wir hier anstellen, wir sind nicht mal annähernd dazu fähig, daraus ein "Big 6" zu machen. (Jedenfalls nicht ohne einen veritablen Atomkrieg, aber auch das dürfte nicht ausreichen.) Auch das Leben werden wir schwerlich ausrotten können. Einige Arten und uns selbst gewiss. Aber das wird der Klimawandel ganz gewiss nicht schaffen.

Bevor wir das schaffen gehen wir zugrunde.
Dass Grönland wieder zum "Grünen Land" wird (wie zuvor so oft), dass die Polkappen vielleicht völlig abtauen (waren sie zu 90% der Erdgeschichte)...
Das ist echt kein Ding für den Planeten, eher Normalität.

Und noch ganz nebenbei: wenn Du in 50 Jahren 5mio. "Klimaflüchtlinge" prognostizierst, macht mir das so per se gar keine Angst. Angst machen mir da eher die 11,2mrd Menschen, die 2100 auf der Erde leben werden. Nur um die Probleme mal ein wenig in Relation zu setzen.

Aber in einem hast Du recht: es braucht keinen Diskurs. Zumindest nicht zu diesem Zeitpunkt und nicht hier. Zuvor benötigt es erst mal eine ordentliche Portion naturwissenschaftlicher Bildung.

@Adi1 
Doch, gab es. Gab es schon immer. Es wurde nur noch nicht so berichtet wie heute. Warum, wieso, weshalb bereits verlinkt.
Dann eben noch mal:


> Der Befund schien eindeutig. Nachdem Hurrikan "Katrina" vor zehn Jahren New Orleans verwüstet hatte, offenbarte eine Studie Dramatisches: Die Klimaerwärmung hätte dafür gesorgt, dass Stürme heftiger würden. Der Mensch also stecke hinter der Katastrophe, lautete die Botschaft.
> 
> Andere Forscher kritisierten die Behauptung. Unsicherheiten in den Ergebnissen seien ignoriert worden. Der Uno-Klimarat IPCC überging die Einwände. In seinem vierten Sachstandsbericht 2007 diagnostizierte der Rat eine Zunahme der Intensität von Hurrikanen.
> 
> ...


Klima: Wie Forscher und Medien Ergebnisse verzerren - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Du lebst einfach nicht lange genug. Man erinnert sich einfach besser an "unangenehme" Situationen". Statistisch ist das aber alles nicht haltbar. Das Wetter ist nicht schlimmer oder extremer geworden.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wie gerade gezeigt, weißt Du nicht einmal, was Klima genau bedeutet, bist aber völlig davon überzeugt, dass der Mensch sich einer Veränderung dessen entziehen kann, wenn er denn nur stark genug will.



Du musst genau lesen.
Ich rede immer vom Klimawandel, nie vom Klima an sich.
Das Klima ist immer da und verändert sich je nach dem. Der Mensch hat aber inzwischen einen sehr großen Anteil daran, wie sich das Klima verändert und das scheinst du nicht akzeptieren zu wollen.
Aber so ist das eben mit Leuten, die die Fakten ignorieren. Trump ist ja auch so einer. 
Und die Afd hat das sogar politisch festgelegt -- um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Und noch ganz nebenbei: wenn Du in 50 Jahren 5mio. "Klimaflüchtlinge" prognostizierst, macht mir das so per se gar keine Angst. Angst machen mir da eher die 11,2mrd Menschen, die 2100 auf der Erde leben werden. Nur um die Probleme mal ein wenig in Relation zu setzen.



Wie gesagt. Richtig lesen.
5 Millionen Flüchtlinge hast du heute.
in 50 Jahren sind es 1 Milliarde.
Und dann haben wir nicht 2100 sondern 2060.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. Oktober 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> Ja wenn es dir zu unbequem ist, auch mal die andere Seite anzuhören... Wenn die Schublade schön eingerichtet ist, behält man sie eben bei.
> Traurig, aber man kann nicht jeden in den Diskurs zwingen.




Ach so wie bei Impfgegner auch? Nein, muss ich nicht. Nicht bei so einer unseriösen "Doku".


----------



## Taskmaster (25. Oktober 2017)

Nein, das Klima ist eben nicht "immer da". Es ist kein magisches Wesen. Was immer da ist, ist das Wetter. Das Klima ist eine rein wissenschaftliche Betrachtungsweise.
Das Klima ist kein Naturphänomen, sondern ein Begriff zur langfristigen Beschreibung und Zusammenfassung aller meteorologischen/atmosphärischen Prozesse in Abhängigkeit zur Zeit.
Der Anteil des Menschen ist quasi kaum Messbar. Stell dich mit einem Gymnastikball in die Mitte des Berliner Olympiastadion.
Der Ball ist unser Beitrag, das Olympiastadion das Volumen der Erdatmosphäre.
Nun zerlege den Ball und verteile ihn so, dass es im Stadion wärmer wird. 

Have fun.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ach so wie bei Impfgegner auch? Nein, muss ich nicht. Nicht bei so einer unseriösen "Doku".


Ka, was du mit deinen Impfgegnern immer hast. Zu viele im eigenen Freundeskreis?
Kein "Zwang zum Umdenken": Grune und Linke lehnen Impfpflicht ab - n-tv.de

Angucken und gut. Entweder lachst Du drüber, weil Du es besser weißt oder nimmst was mit. Sich zu verweigern ist die dritte und schlechteste Option (es sei denn, du nutzt die Zeit anderweitig sinnvoll, erforschst ein Mittel gegen Krebs oder ähnlich, aber dann wäre die verschwendete Zeit für "NÖ!"-Beiträge auch irgendwie schade.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ist einfach nicht zu merken. Weil Klimaveränderungen (schon per Definition) nicht kurzfristig zu bemerken sind. Der von dir beobachtete Rückgang der Insekten (damit auch ihrer Jägern) und deren Diversität dürfte dem Anbau von Monokulturen und dem Einsatz von Pestiziden geschuldet sein. Der Rest ist einfache Biologie respektive Ökologie.


Dachte ich früher auch, wenn man aber bemerkt, wie bestimmte Verhältnisse wirken, ändert sich das Bild.
Feuchte nasse Winter sind wegen Pilzbefall für viele bei uns heimische Insekten viel schlimmer, als knackige 
Kälte. Aber wir kommen vom Thme Bundestagswahl weg.

Wie kann man allen ernstes eine Parteil wählen, die ein wissenschaftsablehnende Wahrprogramm hat?


----------



## Taskmaster (25. Oktober 2017)

Insekten sind einfach so eine Sache. Gerade scheinbar ähnlich "hip" wie Weinstein.
Related: Insektensterben: Die Medien gehen in jede grune Falle

Schmunzeln musste ich dann spätestens hier, weil Threshold genau über diese Schiene kam (das ist nur der Schenkelklopfer, den Artikel für jegliche aufkommenden Fragen bitte zur Gänze lesen):


> *Windschutzscheiben als Bioindikator*
> 
> Skurril mutet eine Nachweismethode für ausgestorbene Insekten an, die man in nahezu jedem Artikel über das Thema las: Die Windschutzscheiben der Autos seien sauberer geworden. Früher ja, da erinnert sich jeder, früher klatschten die Insekten zu Dutzenden an die Windschutzscheibe. Heute nicht mehr. Eine solche Aussage als Beleg oder auch nur Hinweis für Insektensterben anzuführen, ist schon recht verwegen. Schließlich ist der Luftwiderstand, jener cW-Wert, mit dem der Luftwiderstand eines modernen Autos angegeben wird, deutlich besser geworden. Das bedeutet, die Autos sind so windschnittig geworden, dass selbst die blödeste Hummel noch von der laminaren Windströmung über das Auto hinweg gefegt wird, um sich torkelnd in den turbulenten Wirbeln am Heck des Wagens wiederzufinden. So gesehen erweisen sich übrigens die dramatisch gestiegenen Verkehrsstaus als äußerst entymologisch freundlich, insektenschonend.



Eine potentielle Klimaerwärmung zerschnezelt Insekten nicht. Insekten sind poikilotherm. Die Haupteffekte einer beispielsweise steigenden Durchschnittstemperatur auf unsere Krabbelfreunde: es siedeln sich noch viel mehr Arten an, sie werden aktiver, vermehren sich massiv und (vor allem etwas für alle Fans von Arachniden) sie werden größer.
Pilze, Bakterien, Parasiten... klar korrelieren diese Populationen mit denen ihrer Wirte. Aber wie das bei Schmarotzern immer so ist: Wenn sie ihren Wirt erlegen, gefährden sie ihren eigenen Bestand/Population. Deswegen vermeidet das die Natur so gut es geht und sorgt irgendwann für ein Gleichgewicht.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Eine potentielle Klimaerwärmung zerschnezelt Insekten nicht. Insekten sind poikilotherm. Die Haupteffekte einer beispielsweise steigenden Durchschnittstemperatur auf unsere Krabbelfreunde: es siedeln sich noch viel mehr Arten an, sie werden aktiver, vermehren sich massiv und (vor allem etwas für alle Fans von Arachniden) sie werden größer.



Wie groß werden sie denn?
Was begrenzt denn überhaupt die Größe von Insekten?
Wieso gibt es keine Ameisen, die 1 Meter groß sind?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> ...Und dann darfst Du Dir überleben, dass der Mensch davon 3-5% (je nach Studie) CO2 weltweit bis dato in seiner erdgeschichtlichen Genese beigetragen hat....


Zeig mir dazu bitte eine Studie, eine einzige, die den menschlichem Einfluss an der aktuellen Erhöhung der CO2 Konzentration von 280ppm auf 400pmm mit 3,5% beziffert. Diese "Studie" können wir dann gerne gemeinsam diskutieren. Das ist gelinde gesagt, um es vorwegzugreifen,  absoluter Blödsinn. Der Anteil des Menschen liegt wei toberhalb von 100%, weil der wesentliche Anteil unserer C02 Ausstöße in den Meeren sowie der Bodenvegetation abgepuffert wird. Eine Argumentation hat erst dann Sinn, wenn die Basisdaten stimmig sind.

Mal auf die schnelle ein links, eine sinnvolle Literaturrecherche klappt mit Google nicht
Konzentrationsszenarien von Kohlendioxid - Hamburger Bildungsserver


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie groß werden sie denn?
> Was begrenzt denn überhaupt die Größe von Insekten?
> Wieso gibt es keine Ameisen, die 1 Meter groß sind?



Ich gehe in meiner Naivität immer davon aus, dass jeder, der hier schreibt, zumindest die Hochschulreife besitzt und den Grundkurs Biologie besucht hat. Mein Fehler und Macht der Gewohnheit.
Also etwas Nachhilfe:
Im Karbon war Riesenwuchs unter Gliederfüßern in der Tat kein Thema. Dort war es deutlich wärmer (nebenbei erwähnt: die CO2-Konzentration betrug damals 4000 bis 5000 ppm "Jehova!"). Die Größe von Tieren leitet sich durch die Allensche und vor allem(!) Bergmannsche Regel ab. 
Bei Gliederfüßern kommt aber noch eine Besonderheit hinzu: sie besitzen ein anderes Kreislaufsystem als Wirbeltiere. Sie atmen über Tracheen. Der Schwachpunkt bei dieser Sauerstoffaufnahme sind die Beine. Es ist ab einer bestimmten Größe nicht mehr möglich, diese über ein Tracheensystem mit genügend Sauerstoff zu versorgen. Im Karbon lag dessen Gehalt in der Atmosphäre bei ca 35%.
Damit war jeder "Atemzug" deutlich sauerstoffreicher und es konnten sich besagte Riesengliederfüßer entwickeln.
Nun liegt heute der Sauerstoffgehalt nur noch bei rund 21%. Das setzt zu den oben genannten Regeln eine natürliche Wachstumsbarriere. Du musst Dich also nicht vor "einem Meter großen Ameisen" fürchten.
Du darfst aber davon ausgehen, dass deinen Urenkeln (denn der Klimawandel ist ja nichts, was von heute auf morgen plötzlich da ist) gemeine Winkelspinnen begegnen werden, die sich auch mal auf Größe Vogelspinne entwickelt haben.

@interessierter User
4 Sekunden Googeln:
Kohlenstoffdioxid in der Erdatmosphare – Wikipedia
In der Atmosphäre befinden sich 0,04% CO2. Davon sind 3% von uns. Do the math. Du hast ganz generell die Mechanismen nicht (bzw. nur so halb) verstanden und in einen merkwürdigen Brei verwurstet. Bitte noch mal einlesen.
Diese Artikel klingen immer alle so eindeutig, Du darfst Dir aber auch mal überlegen, dass das pure Schätzungen sind (die eher zu hoch denn zu niedrig angesetzt wurden).
Es befindet sich einfach nicht an jedem Kamin, an jeder Lunge, jedem Auto, jedem Schornstein, etc. pp.  ein Messgerät. Das ist alles absolut nicht so eindeutig, wie man es verkauft.

Hat eigentlich irgendeiner von euch mitbekommen, dass der Klimawandel (entgegen den Modellen) die letzten 15 Jahre trotz erhöhtem Ausstoß von CO2 abgesagt wurde, die globale Durchschnittstemperatur sich nicht erhöht hat?
Aber wir wären ja nicht beim ideologischen Thema anthropogener Klimawandel, wenn man nicht einen Weg gefunden hätte, das Problem zu lösen. Man hat die Daten noch mal "nachbearbeitet und passend gemacht".

Die Sache ist, dass man genau genommen gar nicht so viel weiß, wie man (besonders die Presse, siehe SPON-Artikel) immer vorgibt. Wie schon gesagt: die Modelle sind kompliziert und müssen irrwitzig viele Parameter berücksichtigen. Wer glaubt, wir hätten den Planeten und seine Funktionsweise praktisch fertig erklärt und wüssten genau, was vor sich geht, der irrt gewaltig.
Beispielsweise ist die Magnetpolumpolung (die immer in einer Periode von 250.000 Jahren eigentlich recht zuverlässig stattfand) seit 800.000 Jahren überfällig. Warum das so ist? Nun, man hat so seine Theorien. Aber genaues weiß man eigentlich nicht.
Es ist einfach eine Mär, zu behaupten, man wüsste, was passiert, wenn sich das CO2 um x ppm erhöht. Genau genommen behauptet das auch keiner, es wird nur anders verkauft. Es sind lediglich Szenarien, die anhand von Modellen konstruiert werden. Modelle sind eben das was sie sind: vereinfachte Beschreibungen, in die auch nur unser Stand des Wissens einfließen kann.
In erster Linie sind CO2 und Wärme eines: Leben. Das Leben würde bei mehr CO2 in der Atmosphäre und höheren Temperaturen quasi explodieren. Nehmen wir mal an, der Permafrost in Alaska und Russland würde auftauen. Das wird alles zu Grünflächen und Lebensraum.
Ein Klimawandel wäre keine Katastrophe. Wir müssten uns umgewöhnen, manch einer wird sein Strandhaus verlagern müssen (und man tapeziert ja so furchtbar ungern). Die gute Nachricht ist aber, dass das keiner von uns (entgegen den Katastrophen-Action-News, Verlage müssen eben auch täglich News liefern, die die Leser bei der Stange halten) erleben wird. Und man darf durchaus zuversichtlich sein, dass unsere Enkel und Urenkel gerade mit dem Klimawandel weniger Probleme haben werden. Was sie abfucken wird, ist Umweltverschmutzung und Überbevölkerung. Dass in weiten Teilen der Welt keine Nachhaltige Landwirtschaft betrieben wird, jedes Jahr aberwitzige Mengen Mutterboden einfach ins Meer geweht werden.
Der Golfstrom wird nicht zum Stillstand kommen (wenn man alleine das googelt, fallen einem alle Haare vor Panikmache aus), "A day after tomorrow" wird nicht passieren.

Es wäre wirklich erfrischend, wenn man aus diesem Thema Ideologie verbannen und nur noch Wissenschaftsjournalisten Artikel erlauben würde. Wobei... kritisch dürfen diese ja auch nicht mehr sein.
Denn wenn sie (wie in der Wissenschaft früher Standard) vom vorgegebenen Kurs abweichen, gibt es auf den Deckel (und das so richtig).



> Die „Zeit“ schrieb gar – im Hinblick darauf, dass das UBA dem Bundesumweltministerium unterstellt ist – von einem „Ministerium für Wahrheit“, zog Parallelen zum von George Orwell beschriebenen Überwachungsstaat und forderte scherzhaft: „Als gerechte Strafe gehört den UBA-Verantwortlichen das Auswendiglernen von Orwells ,1984‘ aufgebrummt.“ Auch die zuständigen Verbände wie die Wissenschaftspressekonferenz und der Deutsche Journalistenverband protestierten gegen die staatliche, öffentliche Zurechtweisung der beiden Kollegen. Das vom UBA verlangte „Ende der Debatte“ in der Klimafrage sei keine Lösung.



Gibt es so halt nur in Deutschland. Deswegen ist das Thema anthropogener Klimawandel hierzulande auch ganz anders unterwegs als beispielsweise in den USA oder GB.


----------



## blautemple (26. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie groß werden sie denn?
> Was begrenzt denn überhaupt die Größe von Insekten?
> Wieso gibt es keine Ameisen, die 1 Meter groß sind?



Ich meine die Größe hängt auch mit dem Sauerstoffgehalt in der Luft zusammen. Bei einem hohen Gehalt werden „die“ wesentlich größer.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_West (26. Oktober 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich meine die Größe hängt auch mit dem Sauerstoffgehalt in der Luft zusammen. Bei einem hohen Gehalt werden „die“ wesentlich größer.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Das ist nur bedingt korrekt. Besonders in Hinsicht des Themas "Tracheen". Ein Insekt wird nicht plötzlich übergroß nur weil es enorm hohen O2 Anteil in der Luft gibt. Es gibt auch biologische Grenzen.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Oktober 2017)

Plötzlich "enorm groß" sowieso nicht. Aber doch, die Tracheen und der Sauerstoffgehalt der Atmosphäre sind der Grund für fehlende "Giganten".
Das ist jetzt auch nicht sonderlich schwer nachzuforschen.

Frage der Woche - Warum gibt es keine Rieseninsekten? - Wissen - Suddeutsche.de
oder 
Sauerstoff in Atmosphäre bestimmt Insektengröße - ORF ON Science

Deswegen ermöglicht das Ansteigen der Temperatur Poikilothermen (wie Insekten) nur eine überschaubare (aber doch manchmal recht gruselige) Größenänderung. Mehr Wärme ermöglicht das Ausschöpfen des Spielraums bis hin zur natürlichen Barriere "Sauerstoff". 
Und nicht nur das, es kommen (wie bereits erwähnt) ziemlich sicher auch noch ganz andere Arten zu uns, die es zum Beispiel in Italien schon ewig gibt und eine etwas höhere Temperatur einfach benötigen.
Wer Spaß dran hat, sollte mal einen "Spinnenführer" durchblättern.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich gehe in meiner Naivität immer davon aus, dass jeder, der hier schreibt, zumindest die Hochschulreife besitzt und den Grundkurs Biologie besucht hat. Mein Fehler und Macht der Gewohnheit.



Wobei das schon ein starker Spruch ist. 
"Alle anderen sind blöder als ich denn ich weiß alles.
Ich roll mich weg. 
Ich hab schon mehr vergessen als du jemals wissen wirst. 



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Also etwas Nachhilfe:
> Im Karbon war Riesenwuchs unter Gliederfüßern in der Tat kein Thema. Dort war es deutlich wärmer (nebenbei erwähnt: die CO2-Konzentration betrug damals 4000 bis 5000 ppm "Jehova!"). Die Größe von Tieren leitet sich durch die Allensche und vor allem(!) Bergmannsche Regel ab.
> Bei Gliederfüßern kommt aber noch eine Besonderheit hinzu: sie besitzen ein anderes Kreislaufsystem als Wirbeltiere. Sie atmen über Tracheen. Der Schwachpunkt bei dieser Sauerstoffaufnahme sind die Beine. Es ist ab einer bestimmten Größe nicht mehr möglich, diese über ein Tracheensystem mit genügend Sauerstoff zu versorgen. Im Karbon lag dessen Gehalt in der Atmosphäre bei ca 35%.
> Damit war jeder "Atemzug" deutlich sauerstoffreicher und es konnten sich besagte Riesengliederfüßer entwickeln.
> ...



Genau. Die Größte der Insekten wird vom Anteil des Sauerstoffs in der Atmosphäre begrenzt.
Also -- wieso erzählst du dann, dass die Tiere größer werden, weil es wärmer wird? Ist eben Unsinn.

Und noch was zum Wasserdampf. Der Kreislauf des Wasserdampfes läuft in der Atmosphäre deutlich schneller ab als der vom CO2.
Das wirklich bemerkbar wird sein, dass wenn die Erde immer wärmer wird, mehr Wasserdampf in der Atmosphäre ist. Ergo werden die Stürme heftiger, die Anzahl der Stürme steigt an.

Aber -- ich will nicht abschweifen, bei dir ist eh alles verloren. Hoffentlich hast du ein Schlauchboot -- für alle Fälle. 
Es geht um die Wahl und nicht um den menschengemachten Klimawandel.
Daher -- bitte hier weiter machen.
Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> @interessierter User
> 4 Sekunden Googeln:
> Kohlenstoffdioxid in der Erdatmosphare – Wikipedia
> In der Atmosphäre befinden sich 0,04% CO2. Davon sind 3% von uns. Do the math. Du hast ganz generell die Mechanismen nicht (bzw. nur so halb) verstanden und in einen merkwürdigen Brei verwurstet. .


  

Welche "Mathematik soll ich machen"? Oder verwechselst Du mit in Kalk gebundenem CO2 mit atmossphärischem? Solche Taschenspielertricks von Eike sollte man nicht übernehmen. Wo also steht im Artikel etwas zu Deiner absurden Annahme, dass von der Erhöhung des CO2 Gehaltes in der Luft von 280ppm auf 400ppm nur 3% anthropogen sind? Und welchen Teil des Klimawandels habe ich Deiner Meinung nach mit meinen _"merkwürdigen Brei" _nicht verstanden? Jetzt wird es interessant. Du machst mich neugierig. 

Wie kommst Du auf "grobe Schätzungen" zum C02 Eintrag? Wir kennen die abgebauten Mengen fossiler Brennstoffe sehr genau. Bei Wäldern geht man über die Fläche und Tonnen Holz pro Hektar, auch das ist ziemlich genau.  Es mag für Leugner nicht eindeutig sein, weil sie in jeden Schornstein ein Messgerät hängen wollen, anstatt einfach mit vorhandenen sinnvollen Zahlen zu rechnen.  Alleine das Isotopenverhältnis der Luft drückt sehr schön aus, wieviel fossilen Brennstoff wir verfeuert haben, weil fossiler Brennstoff C14 frei ist. Die Verwitterung von Gestein und das bei Vulkanismus freigesetzte CO2 ist um viele Größenordnungen geringer. Eike-Taschenspielertricks.

Der Klimawandel ist keineswegs in den letzten Jahren abgesagt worden, sondern es gab übliche Überlagerungen. Die Leugner wählten als Startjahr ihrer Betrachtung ein extrem warmes Jahr und sagten dann, "_es gibt gar keine weitere Erwärmung". _Der nächste billige Taschenspielertrick, das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Die größte Erwärmung mit über 5°Cwurde in der Arktik gemessen, weshalb die Grönlandgletscher erheblich schneller schmelzen als angenommen und enorme Wärmemenge in Form von Schmelzenthalpie aufgenommen haben und aufnehmen.

Soso, man weiss also nicht viel? Was weiss man denn nicht und was macht man dagegen? Es gibt Unsicherheiter über zukünftigte Bewölkung und deren Einfluss, weil unterschiedliche Wolken unterschiedliche Effekte verursachen, einige sehr hohe und dünne wirken wegen Reflexion abkühlend, andere tiefere und dickere wegen Rückstrahlung erwärmend. Das Verhältnis der Wolken ist darum relevant, aktuelle Forschungen deuten eine leicht positive Rückkopplung an. Das wäre fatal, bisher ging man von leicht negativer Rückkopplung aus. Offen sind Methan und CO2 Mengen, die der Tundra durch Auftauen entweichen werden, sowie Methanhydrate im Meeresboden. Die ersten Forschungsergebnisse sind allesamt alamierend, weil es mehr ist, als erwartet wurde und schneller abläuft. Beides ist massiv positiv rückkoppelnd. 

Offen sind weiter die Meeresströmungen und die genauen angenommenen Wärmemengen und -transporte. Aber das ist nur ein Puffer, keine Rückkopplung zur Ursache. Verlagert sich z.B. der Golfstrom, haben wir eine Arschkarte gezogen, die man sich kaum vorstellen kann. Schottland liegt auf der Höhe von Alaska.  Ebenso offen ist die Aufnahme von C02 der Meere durch Algen. Auch da zeigt sich, dass das Ausrotten der Wale absolut fatal war, weil Wale Stickstoff der Luft beim Eiweißaufbau binden und über ihren Kot ans Meer als Dünger abgeben. Weniger Wale bedeutet erheblich weniger Algen, darum denkt man im Rahmen des Geoengineerings an Meeresdüngungen mit Eisen und Stickstoff nach. Ebenso verändert die Übersäuerung der Meere durch C02 die Algenzusammensetzung, was die gesamte Nahrungskette im Meer durcheinander bringen wird. Auswirkungen für die Zukunft und den Fischertrag sind noch offen. Aber es wird sich dramatisch ändern, in welche Richtung auch immer. Ein tolles Experiment, was da gerade läuft, wenn man bedenkt, dass 17% des Eiweisbedarfes der Menschen durch Fisch gedeckt werden.

Was hat die Mgnetumpolung mit dem aktuellen Klimawandel zu tun? Wir reden über 200 Jahre. Wie stark hat sich denn in diesen 200 Jahren das Erdmagnetfeld verändert un welche Folgeeffektr stellen sich ein? Ist das die nächste Sau der Leugner, die immer irgendwas suchen, ohne Belege zu haben? Schon der Ansatz mit Kosmischerstrahlung und Wolkenbildung nach Svensmark hat sich nach teuren Versuchen am Cern als großer Humburg heraus gestellt. Wissenschaft funktioniert nicht mit der Behauptung, da gibt es irgendwas, was einen riesigen Einfluss hat, sondern dadurch, dass man es durch Messwerte untermauert und dann Ursachen findet. Das verstehen die Leugner aber nicht so ganz.

Und dieses kindische Argument, dass es ein Segen wäre, wenn der Permafrost in Alaska und Sibiren auftaut. Damit zerbricht die gesamte Infrastruktur, weil keine Fundamente gebaut werden. Jede Straße, die Pipeline und jedes Gebäude versinkt im Schlamm, die Russen haben extreme Panik davor, was in den nächsten 50 Jahren an Problemen auf sie zukommt,

Soso, Strandhaus verlegen, wenn der Meeresspiegel steigt. Ist Dir der Zynismus Deiner Worte klar, wenn man bedenkt, dass eine Milliarde Menschen auf einer Meereshöhe bis 2m leben und weite Teile der Küstenstreifen fruchtbares Land sind?`Schau Dir z.B. mal Ägypten auf einer Höhenkarte mit 2m höherem Meeresspiegekl an? Was macht Banglasdesh? 

Und der nächste Punkt. Der Klimawandel ist keine Ideologie. Die absurde  unwissenschaftliche Sprachgebung mag in Eike und AfD Kreise witzig sein,  man outet sich damit als Feind jeder wissenschaftlichen Arbeitsweise.  Aber gut, dass ist ja genau das Thema, um das es geht. Die  Wissenschaftsfeindlichkeit der AfD.

Fassen wir zusammen: Du hast weder die Mechanismen verstanden, noch kannst Du geologische Daten bewerten und am wenigsten die Auswirkungen abschätzen. Was Du hier geschrieben hast, ist reiner faktenbefreiter Populismus, passend zur Partei, die den antropogenen Klimawandel ablehnt.

Wenn Du die Basis unseres Wissen verstehen willst, lies sinnvolle Literatur, ich mache das z.B. seit 1978 durch Spektrum der Wissenschaft, die sinnvolle Ergenbnisse veröffentlichen und keinen populistischen Dünnpfiff von Geisteswissenschaftlern bei Eike. Zum Einlesen eine einfache Zusammenfassung auf Schultauglichem Niveau. Zu jedem Thema findest Du in jeder Unibibliothek tausende von Veröffentlichungen. Lesen, verstehen und dann bewerten.
Fakt ist ... | klimafakten.de


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Oktober 2017)

@Threshold 
Und bei MIR soll alles verloren sein? 
Zur Größe habe ich gerade alles gesagt.
Bitte such dir eine Volkshochschule in deiner Nähe. Mehr Wasserdampf in der Atmosphäre und schwups ganz viele böse Stürme... Das ist eben das Problem, wenn Ideologie Wissen ersetzt.
Dass es so etwas wie Sättigung gibt, dass die Genese eines Sturms hochkomplex ist, ein Meteorologiestudium deswegen faktisch einem zusammengelegten Physik- und Mathematikstudium entspricht, um auch nur annähernd deren Vorhersage zu bewerkstelligen...

Ganz so billig und einfach ist das eben gerade nicht. Billig und einfach ist nur Ideologie.

@interessierterUser 
Einfach mal im Beitrag auf die blau hinterlegte Schrift klicken. Gar nicht so schwer. Warum, beherrscht eigentlich niemand hier die Anwendung von Hyperlinks?
(Und ich weiß nicht mal wer oder was Elke ist. Meine Verlinkungen sind weder von da noch von sonstigen dubiosen Seiten. Es ist einfach Stand der Dinge.).


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2017)

Ja, wärmere Luft hat eine höhere Setting als kältere Luft.
Wasser gefriert ja auch nicht immer bei 0 Grad und geht bei 100 Grad in Wasserdampf über.
Also -- spar dir den Quatsch mit der Volkshochschule.
Besuch du lieber mal ein paar Kurse bei Leuten, die sich mit dem Thema echt auskennen, die Dissertationen darüber geschrieben haben und seit Jahrzehnten daran forschen.

Und, wie gesagt, wenn du da mehr Verbreiten willst, nutze den verlinkten Thread von mir.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> @interessierterUser
> Einfach mal im Beitrag auf die blau hinterlegte Schrift klicken. .


Zitier es und mach keine Suchspiele. Das, was Du behauptst, steht nicht im Text. Wenn Du nicht in der 
Lage bist, Kalk von atmosphärischem C02 zu unterscheiden, ist jede Diskussion hinfällig. Tachenspieler-
tricks haben in ernsten Diskussionen nichts zu suchen. Bevor Du antwortest, lies Dir meinen Beitrag
bitte zuerstin Gänge durch

Das spannende ist immer, dass ins Konzept passende Studien den Leugner absolut stimmig erscheinen, 
nicht in den Kram passende als ungenau und "wir wissen gar nicht alles" abqualifiziert werden. Z.B. ist
Dein Link zum Golfstrom eine Meinung.  Ob er sich verlagert, wenn ja wie weit und welche Auswirkungen
es genau haben wird, ist offen. Unsere aktuelle im Weltdurchschnitt  betrachtete sehr geringe Erwärmung
in Deutschland liegt an der Nordatlantik Anomalie. Ob sie größer wird, ist offen. Sie kann auch wieder
verschwinden, dann wird es auf den Schlag 2°C bei uns wärmer mit all den Folgen der Artenverlagerung.

Wir sollten dasThema aber hier weiterführen und die Bundestagswahl nicht so sehr auf das absurde
AfD-Programm und die Widerlegung der  lächerlichen Ansichten zum Kloimaewandel beschränken
Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung



Threshold schrieb:


> Also -- spar dir den Quatsch mit der Volkshochschule..


Streite nicht mit Biologen über Dinge, die Du nicht verstehst. Der große Unterschied, warum zur Frühzeit
die Insekten erheblich größer waren als heute sind höherer Luftdruck und höherer Sauerstoffgehalt bei 
höheren Temperaturen. Alles drei sind Faktoren, die die Tracheen Atmung unterstützen.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Oktober 2017)

Alles bereits getan. Vor der Informatik habe ich 5 Semester an der Goethe Uni im Studiengang Geowissenschaften herumgelungert, bis mir dann irgendwann klar wurde, dass der Studiengang zwar cool, die beruflichen Aussichten aber doch immer mieser wurden. Letztendlich hat es dann eine Herzerkrankung völlig versaut.
Ich saß also an der "Quelle" (zumindest näher als manch anderer hier), kenne die Kreisläufe, habe das Zoologische-, Physikalische-, Chemische Praktikum hinter mir. Mathe 1,2; Physik 1,2,3 (besagtes Praktikum); Chemie 1,2 (besagtes Praktikum); Mineralogie, System Erde, Geophysik, Paläontologie, etc pp.

Deswegen weiß ich recht gut, dass eben nichts so eindeutig ist, wie Journalisten (die können mittlerweile ja auch gar nicht anders, wie oben verlinkt) und Grüne gerne behaupten.
Es klaffen überall riesige Lücken in der Argumentation. Die Modelle haben es nicht mal geschafft, einen Zeitraum von 15 Jahren korrekt vorherzusagen. 

Du (ihr) könnt natürlich an der Ideologie festhalten. Wie gesagt bezweifelt auch niemand bei Verstand, dass sich das Klima (hast Du den Begriff nun endlich mal nachgeschlagen?) verändert.
Die Begründung und das Katastrophenszenario hinkt aber an allen Ecken und Enden.

Der Fanatiker ist nicht der, der Hinterfragt. Der Fanatiker ist der, der um jeden Preis glauben möchte. 

@User
Ka, warum Du nicht gleich den ersten Absatz lesen kannst.


> *Der anthropogene CO2-Eintrag beträgt zwar nur 3 %* der jährlichen natürlichen Emissionen, jedoch werden die 97 % natürlicher Emissionen von natürlichen Kohlenstoffsenken wieder vollständig aufgenommen. *Der menschengemachte Eintrag in den globalen Kohlenstoffzyklus wurde bislang etwa zur Hälfte von Meeren, Böden und Pflanzen aufgenommen. *Der Rest verblieb in der Luft, was seit der Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts zu einem steten Konzentrationsanstieg in der Atmosphäre geführt hat.


Ich liege mit den 3% sogar noch falsch. Der freie CO2-Anteil des Menschen in der Atmosphäre beträgt sogar nur 1,5%, da die Hälfte ja eingelagert bzw. verstoffwechselt wird. Danke für die Erinnerung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe hier geantwortet:
Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Oktober 2017)

Alles klar. Jetzt muss ich aber erst mal noch ein wenig arbeiten und was essen. Ich schau nachher rein.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Oktober 2017)

Was Sibirien angeht.  Was ist mit dem Methan, was unter dem Boden gefangen ist? Dürfte auch zur Erwärmung beitragen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2017)

psssst, ich war so frei, um das Thema hier sauber zu halten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...el-mit-kleiner-erklaerung-69.html#post9097341


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Oktober 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Was Sibirien angeht.  Was ist mit dem Methan, was unter dem Boden gefangen ist? Dürfte auch zur Erwärmung beitragen.



Huch, ganz überlesen. Einfach nur, um dir da den Kummer zu nehmen und ohne die Diskussion neu zu starten:

Ist längst vom Tisch. 
Treibhausgas entweicht nicht bei Erwarmung aus Permafrost - SPIEGEL ONLINE

So, langes Wochenende!


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2017)

Und im letzten Satz wird dann alles relativiert.


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Oktober 2017)

Nein nein. Das ist tatsächlich kein Thema mehr. Diese früher befürchtete Freigabe großer Mengen in die Atmosphäre ist tatsächlich vom Tisch. Ab und zu ploppt bzw. knallt mal ein Bläschen auf, das recht gruselige Löcher hinterlässt, aber das hat eher regionalen "Unterhaltungswert" als tatsächlich globale Auswirkungen. Das Gros wird im Boden gehalten.
Wirklich kein Grund für Kummer.

Ähnliches gilt übrigens auch für das Methanhydrat am Meeresboden. Da wird sich nichts signifikant bewegen. Das Problem dort ist eher der geplante Abbau durch China und Russland.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Oktober 2017)

Und wie verhält sich die AfD nach der Bundestagswahl. Hackts noch?
Wann bemerkt der letzte Wähler, was für Gedanken hinter der AfD
stecken. 

"*Wer vom Bundesparteitag der AfD berichten will, soll der  Speicherung von Angaben zur rassischen Herkunft und zum Sexualleben  zustimmen. "*
AfD-Bundesparteitag: Presseakkreditierungs-Verfahren offenbar verfassungswidrig - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (29. Oktober 2017)

Die AfD soll dem Wählerwillen der meisten ihrer Wähler ein Damoklesschwert das über den anderen Parteien hängt sein.
Wenn sich die Zeiten bessern muss die AfD sich verändern oder sie wird verschwinden.

Zum Klimawandel:
Ist es nicht eigentlich vollkommen gleich ob es ihn gibt oder nicht? Jedes Element das negativen Einfluss auf das Klima hat bringt auch andere Probleme mit sich die wir ebenso abstellen müssen.
Wie die Verbrennung von fossilen Rohstoffen, ob das Klima dadurch verändert wird oder nicht ist doch völlig egal, weil wir eh dabon weg müssen weil sie a) endlich sind b) den Ländern die diese Rohstoffe besitzen zu viel Macht geben.


----------



## Grestorn (29. Oktober 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zum Klimawandel:
> Ist es nicht eigentlich vollkommen gleich ob es ihn gibt oder nicht? Jedes Element das negativen Einfluss auf das Klima hat bringt auch andere Probleme mit sich die wir ebenso abstellen müssen.
> Wie die Verbrennung von fossilen Rohstoffen, ob das Klima dadurch verändert wird oder nicht ist doch völlig egal, weil wir eh dabon weg müssen weil sie a) endlich sind b) den Ländern die diese Rohstoffe besitzen zu viel Macht geben.



Das ist korrekt. Aber die Klimawandelleugner sagen ja: Es gibt keinen (menschengemachten) Klimawandel, also lasst uns einfach so weitermachen. Und das ist fatal. 

So oder so müssen wir uns auf die Folgen einstellen und mit ihnen klarkommen. Natürlich können wir einfach weitermachen, bis unsere Welt nur noch eine tote Trümmerwüste ist, oder wir lenken rechtzeitig ein. Ich werde es vermutlich nicht mehr erleben, für was die Menschheit sich entscheidet, aber unsere Kinder und Kindeskinder müssen unsere heutigen Entscheidungen ausbaden.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Oktober 2017)

Sondierungsgesprache: Heute stehen Gesundheit und Pflege auf dem Jamaika-Programm

Bin ich mal gespannt 

Kommt bestimmt nichts dabei raus


----------



## Adi1 (1. November 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Sondierungsgesprache: Heute stehen Gesundheit und Pflege auf dem Jamaika-Programm
> 
> Bin ich mal gespannt
> 
> Kommt bestimmt nichts dabei raus



Naja, ich tippe mal auf höhere Beiträge,
irgendwie müssen die Wahlversprechen doch finanziert werden.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, ich tippe mal auf höhere Beiträge,
> irgendwie müssen die Wahlversprechen doch finanziert werden.



Ja, Wahlversprechen kosten so um 60 Milliarden.
Aber es werden keine neuen Schulden gemacht und auch nichts umverteilt.
Muss halt so gehen.


----------



## Adi1 (1. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Wahlversprechen kosten so um 60 Milliarden.
> Aber es werden keine neuen Schulden gemacht und auch nichts umverteilt.
> Muss halt so gehen.



 Vlt. wird jetzt eine achte oder neunte Ökosteuererhöhung eingeführt.
Das wären ja dann keine neuen Schulden,
und auch keine Umverteilung.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2017)

Die FDP will die Steuern senken -- denn das ist ja eins ihrer Wahlversprechen. Wie immer also.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (1. November 2017)

Weil es den Leuten ja so viel mehr bringt, wenn sie statt 200 Euro Steuern jetzt nur noch 180 Euro Steuern zahlen - ganz abgesehen davon, dass 10% Steuersenkungen utopisch sind


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Weil es den Leuten ja so viel mehr bringt, wenn sie statt 200 Euro Steuern jetzt nur noch 180 Euro Steuern zahlen - ganz abgesehen davon, dass 10% Steuersenkungen utopisch sind



Lustig finde ich es sowieso, wenn die FDP davon redet, den kleinen Leuten zu helfen und Steuern zu senken.
die "kleinen Leute" bezahlen eh kaum bis gar keine Steuern und haben davon nichts. Wenn du aber 10 riesen im Monat verdienst, bringt es eine Menge, wenn du eine Steuersenkung bekommst.
Wenn man bedenkt, was es gebracht hat, als Schröder den Spitzensteuersatz drastisch gesenkt hatte -- da sind Milliarden an Einnahmen weggebrochen, die er nicht kompensieren konnte.


----------



## Adi1 (1. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die FDP will die Steuern senken -- denn das ist ja eins ihrer Wahlversprechen. Wie immer also.



Grundsätzlich ja, aber irgenwie wollen sie doch die IT- Großkonzerne zur Kasse bitten. 

Das Blöde ist nur, wenn der Lindner seinen Ministerposten abgegriffen hat,
und alle FDP-Arschkriecher in Staatssekretärpositionen hocken,
interessiert das keine Sau mehr.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja, aber irgenwie wollen sie doch die IT- Großkonzerne zur Kasse bitten.



Du meinst, Apple, Amazon und Co. sollen endlich mal Steuern zahlen?
Das war schon eine Forderung der FDP bei der letzen Regierungsbeteiligung. Also 2009 oder so.
Einzig für eine Steuerentlastung für die Hotelbranche hat es ja dann gereicht.

Da das Außenministerium vermutlich an die Grünen gehen wird -- die haben ja ihre Forderung nach einer Reichensteuer schon beim ersten Gespräch entsorgt -- wird die FDP vermutlich auf das Finanztministerium pochen -- daher hat die Merkel den Schäuble auch schon in Rente geschickt.
Daher rechne ich schwer mit dem Özdemir als Außenministerunfall und dem Lindner als Finanzversteher der Banken.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (1. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich es sowieso, wenn die FDP davon redet, den kleinen Leuten zu helfen und Steuern zu senken.
> die "kleinen Leute" bezahlen eh kaum bis gar keine Steuern und haben davon nichts. Wenn du aber 10 riesen im Monat verdienst, bringt es eine Menge, wenn du eine Steuersenkung bekommst.
> Wenn man bedenkt, was es gebracht hat, als Schröder den Spitzensteuersatz drastisch gesenkt hatte -- da sind Milliarden an Einnahmen weggebrochen, die er nicht kompensieren konnte.



Noch dazu wurde die Mehrwertsteuer um knackige 3% angehoben, was den Großverdiener nicht interessiert, aber jegliche Steuersenkung der Geringverdiener nicht nur aufgefressen hat, sondern für noch weniger Money gesorgt hat. Klasse gemacht!


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2017)

Das war ja bei der erste großen Koalition der Neuzeit.
Man konnte sich nicht zwischen 1 und 2% Steigerung einig werden und hat dann 3% genommen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (1. November 2017)

Man muss halt kompromissbereit sein 

Ich glaub, ich schlag das demnächst mal meinem Chef vor. Wenn ich 3000 fordere und er nur 2800 geben will, einigen wir uns einfach auf 3200.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2017)

Für die Kohle stehst du überhaupt auf?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (1. November 2017)

Du weißt ja nicht, was ich mache 

War aber eh nur ein Beispiel


----------



## -Shorty- (1. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für die Kohle stehst du überhaupt auf?


Überhaupt?

Hab ich schon wieder ne Rechtschreibreform verpasst?

Und ja für das Geld steht er auf, ist das ein Problem für dich? Kennst du seine Gründe oder Umstände?

Wäre es besser für dich zu wissen, dass er vom Staat lebt?

Ist ein Leben ohne DEIN Einkommen ÜBERHAUPT lebenswert?

Dein Post scheint fragwürdig, zumindest und überhaupt für mich.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Du weißt ja nicht, was ich mache



Du machst Kohle. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Überhaupt?
> 
> Hab ich schon wieder ne Rechtschreibreform verpasst?
> 
> ...



Kauf dich mal ein Schluck Ironie.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. November 2017)

Scheinbar beste Vorraussetzungen bei einem Teil der jungen Polizeianwärter in Berlin:



> Berlin (dpa) - An der Berliner Polizeiakademie soll es erhebliche Probleme mit Schülern aus Zuwandererfamilien geben.
> ...
> Der Anteil von Migranten an der Akademie mit 1200 Auszubildenden liegt laut "Welt" derzeit bei 30 Prozent (Anm.: also 360 Personen mit Migrationshintergrund).
> ...
> ...


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2017)

Liest sich ja so, als wenn es alle Bewerber mit Migrationshintergrund betrifft.
Verstehe das Problem aber nicht. Wenn jemand nicht geeignet ist, wird er eben abgelehnt.
Ich wollte ganz früher mal zum Bundesgrenzschutz -- als es den noch gab -- und ich wurde auch abgelehnt.
Die nehmen halt nicht jeden.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Liest sich ja so, als wenn es alle Bewerber mit Migrationshintergrund betrifft.



Wo liest sich das so? 
Es ist klar rauslesbar das es nur einen Teil der Anwärter betrifft, aber anscheinend auch ausreichend das es nicht mehr tolerierbare Maße erreicht hat.



Threshold schrieb:


> Verstehe das Problem aber nicht. Wenn jemand nicht geeignet ist, wird er eben abgelehnt.
> Ich wollte ganz früher mal zum Bundesgrenzschutz -- als es den noch gab -- und ich wurde auch abgelehnt.
> Die nehmen halt nicht jeden.



Problem ist, die Polizei braucht händeringend neue  Polizisten. Viele Beamte hören altersbedingt die nässten Jahre auf, man hat vor Jahren massiv gespart / abgebaut gehabt.
Das muss man jetzt halt nachholen und findet natürlich in so kurzer Zeit auch nicht ausreichend Bewerber die nach den alten Einstellungskritieren genommen werden könnten.
Deshalb hat man die Einstellungsanforderungen auch drastisch nach unten gesenkt.

Die Einstellungskriterien aktuell sind ein zimlicher Witz:



> *Mittlerer Dienst* der Schutzpolizei
> 
> 
> mindestens die erweiterte Berufsbildungsreife (bisher:     „*erweiterter Hauptschulabschluss*“) oder einen als     gleichwertig anerkannten Bildungsstand besitzt bzw. bis zum     Ausbildungsbeginn erworben hat.
> ...


----------



## Two-Face (3. November 2017)

Das ging nicht erst unter schwarz/gelb damals, sondern schon unter Schröder los, als rot/grün nach 9/11 hoffte, durch schärfere Gesetze an der Exekutive sparen zu können.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Einstellungskriterien aktuell sind ein zimlicher Witz:



Ändert nichts daran, dass die Polizei beim Einstellungstest diverses abverlangt. Wenn du das nicht schafft, bist du draußen.
Daher -- wie gesagt -- ich verstehe das Problem nicht. 
Wenn Bewerber darunter sind, die nicht ausreichend Deutsch können -- und keine Sorge, gibt genug Bio Deutsche, die echt schlecht sind -- werden sie abgelehnt.
Wenn sie sich nicht konform dem Grundgesetz gegenüber verhalten können -- werden sie abgelehnt.
Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass der Anreiz zur Polizei zu gehen, nicht sonderlich hoch ist.
Wie wäre es denn mal mit besseren Bedingungen? Mehr Geld, bessere Ausrüstung.
Die Feuerwehr finden alle dufte. Die Krankenschwester ist immer beliebt. Der Polizist ist immer der Arsch.
Das Image ist das Problem.

Ist doch bei mir nicht anders.
Ich lade jeden Bewerber zum Vorstellungsgespräch ein.
Wenn er sich da dann daneben benimmt oder man mitbekommt, dass der nicht geeignet ist oder nicht passt, wird er eben abgelehnt.
Wie woanders auch.

Ach ja, das geht aus dem Artikel natürlich nicht hervor, da man einseitig berichtet.
Wie sieht es denn bei den Bewerbern aus, die keinen Migrationshintergrund haben?
Sind da auch welche bei, die sich nicht artikulieren können oder Probleme mit dem anderen Geschlecht haben oder gar mit dem eigenen Geschlecht?


----------



## Two-Face (3. November 2017)

Also Feuerwehrler und Sanitäter haben aber in letzter Zeit auch massiv an Image eingebüßt, wenn man sich mal das Verhalten von Gaffern und Schaulustigen an Unfallorten anguckt.
Und was Krankenpfleger jeden Tag erleben müssen....naja. Mit denen will niemand tauschen. Schon gar nicht, wenn es dann noch Idioten gibt, die dann sagen, dass dies kein vernünftiger Job sei und man sich was besseres suchen soll.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2017)

Das sind immer die paar Penner, die überall stören.
Trotzdem ist das Image der Feuerwehr deutlich besser als das der Polizei.
Wenn ich eine Horde von Feuerwehrleuten sehe, mache ich mir keine Sorgen, dass gleich jemand niedergeknüppelt wird. 
Und ohne die freiwillige Feuerwehren der vielen Gemeinden würde das System eh zusammenbrechen.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. November 2017)

Wo hat den altenpfleger ein guten Image 

In den nächsten 30 Jahren werden sowieso mit fast allen stellen mit einem nicht deutschen besetzt 

Dann fängt die geheule wieder von vorne an


Will doch niemand arbeiten 

Und von den heutige deutschen Jugendliche Zweifel ich stark das sie auch dort arbeiten wollen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind immer die paar Penner, die überall stören.
> Trotzdem ist das Image der Feuerwehr deutlich besser als das der Polizei.
> Wenn ich eine Horde von Feuerwehrleuten sehe, mache ich mir keine Sorgen, dass gleich jemand niedergeknüppelt wird.
> Und ohne die freiwillige Feuerwehren der vielen Gemeinden würde das System eh zusammenbrechen.



Ist in der Altenpflege auch net anders 

Ohne die pflegekräfte aus Osteuropa und die Angehörigen die mit Hartz4 niveu ihre Verwandten pflegen (27 Prozent Pflegebedürftigen sind in altenheim)wäre noch schlimmer als jetzt.

Staat spart sich 44 Mrd  wegen den Angehörigen


Wer seine Eltern  /mann frau Pflegt ..landet später in Altersarmut


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. November 2017)

Ich will auch nicht allen Menschen den Hintern abwischen, meinen Körper runterrocken und das ganze für einen Hungerlohn.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ich will auch nicht allen Menschen den Hintern abwischen, meinen Körper runterrocken und das ganze für einen Hungerlohn.



Unser Volk interessiert sich lieber für andere Themen und verdrängt kollektiv.

soll man dann da Mitleid haben? 

Ihr müsst so oder so private Pflegeversicherung abschließen...ehrlich ich hab kein Vertrauen darauf das sich da was tut


----------



## Kindercola (3. November 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wer seine Eltern  /mann frau Pflegt ..landet später in Altersarmut



Das hat meine Mutti mir sogar strikt verboten Sie zu pflegen  achja Sie ist Altenpflegerin


----------



## Tengri86 (3. November 2017)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Das hat meine Mutti mir sogar strikt verboten Sie zu pflegen  achja Sie ist Altenpflegerin



Meine Kollegen sagen sogar selber ..sie wollen nicht ins Altenheim


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ich will auch nicht allen Menschen den Hintern abwischen, meinen Körper runterrocken und das ganze für einen Hungerlohn.



Aber irgendwer wird es machen müssen.
Und normal altern ist ja OK. Lass aber mal Krankheiten wie Alzheimer dazu kommen. Das ist richtig schlimm.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber irgendwer wird es machen müssen.
> Und normal altern ist ja OK. Lass aber mal Krankheiten wie Alzheimer dazu kommen. Das ist richtig schlimm.



In 2030 brauchen wir 500 000 
2040 1 mil und 2050 1.5mil irgendwer


Müsse  wir junge Leute aus Albanien, Rumänien, afrika und mittlere Osten holen


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Müsse  wir junge Leute aus Albanien, Rumänien, afrika und mittlere Osten holen



Die sind schon da. Die müssen nur ausgebildet werden.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die sind schon da. Die müssen nur ausgebildet werden.



Die holen welche die schon ihre Ausbildung gemacht haben also in deren heimatländern 

Spart ja Zeit und Geld und die werden dann direkt auf die alten losgelassen 

Sogar Praktikanten bekommen ihre eigene Gruppen


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber irgendwer wird es machen müssen.
> Und normal altern ist ja OK. Lass aber mal Krankheiten wie Alzheimer dazu kommen. Das ist richtig schlimm.


Arbeitsbedingungen kann man verbessern.


----------



## Adi1 (3. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die sind schon da. Die müssen nur ausgebildet werden.



Das ist totaler Unsinn, ehe die richtig ausgebildet sind,
wären arbeitsfähige Leute schon lange In Brot.

Das Problem ist halt nur der Lohn,
diese  eingewanderten "Arbeitsmigranten" sorgen doch dazu,

das heutzutage  die Mittelschicht immer weiter ausblutet.


----------



## Zero-11 (12. November 2017)

Yay 78 Jahre Schwarz-Rot, wer glaubt das sein Kreuz was mit dem Ergebnis zu tun hat ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## [DDML]Reaper (18. November 2017)

Macht doch einfach Neuwahlen Horst, Angie, Cem und Christian, das wird doch nüscht.


----------



## ARCdefender (18. November 2017)

Dieser ganze Zirkus um die Sondierungsgespräche ist doch so nur Brot und Spiele für das Volk.
Am Ende gibt es Jamaika, wer glaubt das Grün oder FDP nicht Einknicken, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann.
Grün und FDP sehen nur die Futtertröge an die sie zu 100% ran wollen, da wird dann jetzt groß lamentiert und am Ende haben sich doch Alle lieb. 
Und unsere Kanzlerin kann dann wieder ihr Lächeln nebst Raute zu Schau stellen.
Es wird keine Neuwahlen geben, alles nur Show.


----------



## Grestorn (18. November 2017)

ARCdefender, ich glaube auch, dass man sich zusammenraufen wird. Aber nicht auf Grund Deiner "ist doch alles nur Show"-Theorie, sondern aus einem viel einfacheren Grund: Alle 4 beteiligten Parteien können bei einer Neuwahl nur verlieren!


----------



## Verminaard (18. November 2017)

Dann lieber auf eigene Prinzipien und Waehlerwillen pfeiffen.
Bin mal echt gespannt was da fuer ein Murks bei rauskommt.


----------



## ARCdefender (18. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> ARCdefender, ich glaube auch, dass man sich zusammenraufen wird. Aber nicht auf Grund Deiner "ist doch alles nur Show"-Theorie, sondern aus einem viel einfacheren Grund: Alle 4 beteiligten Parteien können bei einer Neuwahl nur verlieren!



Da stimme ich Dir zu 100% zu und damit das nicht ganz so offensichtlich wird, wird halt dieser Zirkus veranstaltet und dem Wähler am Ende verklickert man hätte doch alles versucht aber musste Kompromisse eingehen.
Sprich man verbiegt sich, versteckt das aber hinter der Sondierungsgesprächen Show und erfüllt eben nicht das als Partei wofür man vom Wähler gewählt wurde. 
Alles bleibt beim Altem und Fr. Merkel ist glücklich.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Dann lieber auf eigene Prinzipien und Waehlerwillen pfeiffen.



Exakt auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## Grestorn (18. November 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Dann lieber auf eigene Prinzipien und Waehlerwillen pfeiffen.
> Bin mal echt gespannt was da fuer ein Murks bei rauskommt.



Nu ja. Was wäre denn der am Ende bessere Weg? Für die Wähler?


----------



## ARCdefender (18. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nu ja. Was wäre denn der am Ende bessere Weg? Für die Wähler?



Wenn wirklich ,al alle Wahlberechtigten die letzten Wochen nach der Wahl Revue passieren lassen würden und auch tatsachlich Wählen gehen würden, ja dann hätte eine Neuwahl wohl Sinn.
Da aber weder Das, noch aus den schon genannten Gründen von CDU/CSU, FDP und Grün Neuwahlen angedacht sind ist das dann das was wir bekommen werden.


----------



## Grestorn (18. November 2017)

Was meinst Du denn, wie die Mehrheitsverhältnisse aussehen würden, wenn wirklich alle wählen würden? Und, meinst Du, was rauskommt, wenn noch mehr Leute, die eigentlich gar nicht wissen, für was die Parteien eigentlich stehen und was die mittel- und langfristigen Folgen ihre Politik für sie selbst haben würde, tatsächlich ihr Kreuzchen setzen?

Wenn ich von etwas im Laufe meines Lebens zu oft enttäuscht worden bin, dann ist es die Kompetenz der "breiten Mehrheit".


----------



## ARCdefender (18. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was meinst Du denn, wie die Mehrheitsverhältnisse aussehen würden, wenn wirklich alle wählen würden? Und, meinst Du, was rauskommt, wenn noch mehr Leute, die eigentlich gar nicht wissen, für was die Parteien eigentlich stehen und was die mittel- und langfristigen Folgen ihre Politik für sie selbst haben würde, tatsächlich ihr Kreuzchen setzen?
> 
> Wenn ich von etwas im Laufe meines Lebens zu oft enttäuscht worden bin, dann ist es die Kompetenz der "breiten Mehrheit".



Darum schrieb ich ja: 


> die letzten Wochen nach der Wahl Revue passieren lassen würden und auch tatsachlich Wählen gehen würden


Aber das ist eben Wunschdenken, keine nimmt sich wirklich mal die Zeit, oder hat einfach nur Desinteresse an Politik, leider. Und darum machen ja Neuwahlen so keinen Sinn, aber es wird auch nicht dazu kommen, wie schon von Dir und auch mir gesagt wurde.


----------



## JePe (19. November 2017)

Liberale brechen Sondierungsgespraeche ueber "Jamaika" ab.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. November 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Liberale brechen Sondierungsgespraeche ueber "Jamaika" ab.



Na mal gespannt ob es jetzt eine Minderheitsregierung geben wird, oder Neuwahlen. 
Zimlich sicher aber dürfte das Merkels Position innerhalb der CDU nicht besonders stärken.^^


----------



## Two-Face (20. November 2017)

War doch klar, dass das nicht hinhaut.
Drei teils völlig verschiedene Parteien mit komplett gegensätzlichen Standpunkten...


----------



## Sparanus (20. November 2017)

Ich dachte sie machen es und es läuft bis zum ersten großen Streitpunkt.
Es wird doch wieder spannend.


----------



## ARCdefender (20. November 2017)

Wow, hätte nicht gedacht das Lindner Wort hält, auch wenn ich kein Freund der FDP bin muss ich nun sagen Hut ab.
Mal sehen was nun kommt.


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2017)

Hatte ich ganz am Anfang des Threads schon Mal geschrieben: Die FDP ist tatsächlich die Partei die am zuverlässigsten ihr Programm durchzieht.
Nur ist das Programm halt so lala.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2017)

Hört sich jetzt stark nach Neuwahlen an, denn ich glaube nicht, dass die SPD einspringen wird.
Und Merkel macht keine Minderheitenregierung, denn das würde ja bedeuten, dass sie Vorschläge machen müsste.


----------



## Kindercola (20. November 2017)

Ist ja mal richtig aufregend was passiert 
Aber mal die kurze Frage. Was sollen denn Neuwahlen eigentlich bringen? Ich würde mein Kreuzchen z.B. genau an den selben Stellen setzen. Man entwickelt doch in den paar Wochen nicht eine komplett andere Meinung.
Ist und bleibt spannend zur Zeit


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2017)

Die CSU könnte weiter verlieren, die Afd gewinnen.
Die SPD wird vermutlich auch verlieren. 
Am Ende koalieren die Linken mit der FDP.


----------



## aloha84 (20. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die CSU könnte weiter verlieren, die Afd gewinnen.
> Die SPD wird vermutlich auch verlieren.
> Am Ende koalieren die Linken mit der FDP.



 Wäre witzig!

Die momentanen Umfragen gehen davon aus........das dass Ergebnis der Neuwahl identisch zum jetzigen Ergebnis wäre.
Die SPD kann ich verstehen, ihre Begründung oder Interpretation der Wahl war aber Quatsch......"Der Bürger hat die große Koalition abgewählt...." --> das stimmt nicht.
Die Groko hat lediglich an Zustimmung verloren, Jamaika wollte kein Wähler.......d.h. die Groko war sehr wohl für einen großen Teil der Wähler eine gute Option.

Eine Neuwahl scheint mir jetzt am wahrscheinlichsten......wenn auch am unangenehmsten.
Allein der Hickhack der jetzt kommt, Kanzlerin muss gewählt werden, dann muss ihr das Vertrauen entzogen werden, damit Steinmeier Neuwahlen ausrufen kann.....völlig Banane.


----------



## ARCdefender (20. November 2017)

So Recht will ich noch nicht an Neuwahlen glauben, Merkel wird nicht einfach so die Zügel aus der Hand geben, der traue ich auch zu das sie eine Minderheitenregierung riskiert nur um erstmal weiter am Ball zu bleiben.
Aber vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch dort, wünschenswert wäre es.
Wenn es zu Neuwahlen kommt, macht mir nur Sorge das die AFD weiter zulegen könnte


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. November 2017)

Zum Thema:

Ich habe damit gerechnet, dass es so kommt, aber nicht, dass es die FPD sein wird, die diesen Schritt gehen wird. Ich dachte die ganze Zeit an die CSU.

Hut ab an Herrn Lidner für diesen Schritt. Insbesondere die Aussage „lieber nicht regieren, als falsch regieren“ fand ich sehr gut.



Kindercola schrieb:


> Ist ja mal richtig aufregend was passiert
> Aber mal die kurze Frage. Was sollen denn Neuwahlen eigentlich bringen? Ich würde mein Kreuzchen z.B. genau an den selben Stellen setzen. Man entwickelt doch in den paar Wochen nicht eine komplett andere Meinung.
> Ist und bleibt spannend zur Zeit



Naja manch einer könnte ja angesichts der Ereignisse der letzten Woche seine Entscheidung überdenken. Das die „großen“ Parteien (sprich CDU und SPD) groß anders abschneiden, glaube ich nicht, aber dass die Grünen und FPD andere Ergebnisse bekommen würde, schon eher.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Die momentanen Umfragen gehen davon aus........das dass Ergebnis der Neuwahl identisch zum jetzigen Ergebnis wäre.
> Die SPD kann ich verstehen, ihre Begründung oder Interpretation der Wahl war aber Quatsch......"Der Bürger hat die große Koalition abgewählt...." --> das stimmt nicht.
> Die Groko hat lediglich an Zustimmung verloren, Jamaika wollte kein Wähler.......d.h. die Groko war sehr wohl für einen großen Teil der Wähler eine gute Option.



Soweit ich mich erinnere, war die Begründung der SPD, dass der Wähler ihr keine Regierungsauftrag gegeben hat. Das kann ich nachvollziehen.

Zumal die SPD deutlich geschwächter aus der Groko ging, als die CDU. Will die SPD nicht in der Bedeutungslosigkeit versinken, ist die Opposition, die einzige Möglichkeit. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> :Eine Neuwahl scheint mir jetzt am wahrscheinlichsten......wenn auch am unangenehmsten.



Wieso unangenehm? 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Allein der Hickhack der jetzt kommt, Kanzlerin muss gewählt werden, dann muss ihr das Vertrauen entzogen werden, damit Steinmeier Neuwahlen ausrufen kann.....völlig Banane.



Wir haben ja (als eines der wenigen westlichen Länder) keine Möglichkeit, dass unser Parlament selbst die Auflösung bestimmt.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Eine Neuwahl scheint mir jetzt am wahrscheinlichsten......wenn auch am unangenehmsten.
> Allein der Hickhack der jetzt kommt, Kanzlerin muss gewählt werden, dann muss ihr das Vertrauen entzogen werden, damit Steinmeier Neuwahlen ausrufen kann.....völlig Banane.



Ja, ist halt so.
Aber spielt auch keine Rolle. Wird so kommen.
Was ich aber kritisiere ist, dass man erst nach der Niedersachsen Wahl angefangen hat mit Gesprächen. 
Typisches Machtgezanke. Ich kann sowas nicht mehr sehen.
Alle labern in den Talkshows wie wichtig es ist, weils ums Land geht und bla bla.
Aber in Wirklichkeit geht es nur um Posten und Geschachere. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere, war die Begründung der SPD, dass der Wähler ihr keine Regierungsauftrag gegeben hat. Das kann ich nachvollziehen.
> 
> Zumal die SPD deutlich geschwächter aus der Groko ging, als die CDU. Will die SPD nicht in der Bedeutungslosigkeit versinken, ist die Opposition, die einzige Möglichkeit.



Na ja, die Union hat deutlich Stimmen verloren. Vor allem die CSU.
Ich sehe es schon so, dass die große Koalition abgewählt wurde, auch wenn sie rechnerisch weiter regieren könnte.
Aber die will schlicht niemand mehr sehen.
Vor allem Merkel will jetzt keiner mehr sehen. Neue Köpfe braucht das Land.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Neue Köpfe braucht das Land.



Na dann ab mit deinem Kopf und eingeschickt.


----------



## aloha84 (20. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> So Recht will ich noch nicht an Neuwahlen glauben, Merkel wird nicht einfach so die Zügel aus der Hand geben, der traue ich auch zu das sie eine Minderheitenregierung riskiert nur um erstmal weiter am Ball zu bleiben.
> Aber vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch dort, wünschenswert wäre es.
> Wenn es zu Neuwahlen kommt,* macht mir nur Sorge das die AFD weiter zulegen könnte*



Kann bezüglich der AFD auch ganz anders kommen.
Petry hatte viel Sympathie bei der Wählerschaft --> "Die ist ja wirtschaftsliberal und gar nicht so rechts..... etc.pp."
Die ist aber jetzt weg + die Unionsparteien rücken ein Stück nach rechts.
Es ist denkbar, dass die AFD die großen Verlierer sein werden.


----------



## Sparanus (20. November 2017)

Was wird denn die nächste Alternative sein?
Kann man mit einer so großen Verschiebung rechnen, dass andere Koalitionen möglich werden?


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. November 2017)

Nach derzeitigem Stand gäbe es folgende Möglichkeiten:

1. Groko, daran glaube ich persönlich nicht, denn würde die SPD jetzt umkippen, nachdem sie gleich am Wahlabend gesagt haben, sie werden nicht regieren, würde sie 2021 bedeutungslos werden. Die Opposition ist der einzig richtige Weg für die SPD.

2. Minderheitenregierung. Es gibt Schwarz-Grün und die Kanzlerin muss sich für jedes größere Vorhaben die Mehrheit im Bundestag holen. Halte ich für noch unwahrscheinlicher.

3. Neuwahlen. Dabei besteht natürlich das Risiko, dass sich nichts entscheidend ändert, sprich, wir wieder die gleiche Ausgangslage haben. Das wäre wohl zurzeit das wahrscheinlichste Szenario 

Es bleibt spannend 

PS: Vor dem Hintergrund der Sondierungsgespräche ist ein anderes Thema (das sowieo schon zu wenig Beachtung erfährt) vollends in den Hintergrund gerückt. Das Skandalurteil aus Frankfurt bezüglich der Kuwait Air.

Hier ein sehr treffender Kommentar:

Antisemitismus: Der Beginn der Unterwerfung


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (20. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Am Ende koalieren die Linken mit der FDP.



Du beliebst zu scherzen. Vorher macht es die CDU mit der AfD 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> Hut ab an Herrn Lidner für diesen Schritt. Insbesondere die Aussage „lieber nicht regieren, als falsch regieren“ fand ich sehr gut.



Ist auch nur Kalkül. Ohne Jamaika wirds Neuwahlen geben und da kann er dann mit der Aussage noch mal ein paar Stimmen abstauben.


----------



## aloha84 (20. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Du beliebst zu scherzen. *Vorher macht es die CDU mit der AfD *
> 
> 
> 
> Ist auch nur Kalkül. Ohne Jamaika wirds Neuwahlen geben und da kann er dann mit der Aussage noch mal ein paar Stimmen abstauben.



Das ist nicht weit hergeholt.
Gerade auf Landesebene würden Teile der CDU zu gerne mit der AFD zusammen arbeiten.......das ist aber vorerst nicht gewünscht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. November 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht weit hergeholt.
> Gerade auf Landesebene würden Teile der CDU zu gerne mit der AFD zusammen arbeiten.......das ist aber vorerst nicht gewünscht.



Warum auch nicht? Da müsste sich die CDU/CSU nicht so sehr verbiegen, wie bei einer Koalition mit den Grünen.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ist auch nur Kalkül. Ohne Jamaika wirds Neuwahlen geben und da kann er dann mit der Aussage noch mal ein paar Stimmen abstauben.



Politik ist Kalkül? Das überrascht jetzt (nicht).

Zum Thema: Die AfD hat auch einen guten Vorschlag für eine Minderheitenregierung eingebracht.

AfD-Vorstandsmitglied: Poggenburg halt Tolerierung von Schwarz-Gelb fur denkbar


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (20. November 2017)

Für die Aussage würde ich jetzt nicht "Hut ab" sagen, mehr wollte ich nicht sagen.

Eine Minderheitenregierung wird es sicher ebenso wenig geben, aus dem einfachen Grund, dass man dann wirklich Politik machen müsste.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Für die Aussage würde ich jetzt nicht "Hut ab" sagen, mehr wollte ich nicht sagen.



Naja Kalkül hin, Kalkül her, am Ende hat er auf den einen Regierungsposten verzichtet und dafür auch das Risiko eines niedrigeren Ergebnisses nach Neuwahlen in Kauf genommen. Deshalb von mir das „Hut ab“. Es ist nämlich eher ungewöhnlich, dass Politiker so handeln.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Eine Minderheitenregierung wird es sicher ebenso wenig geben, aus dem einfachen Grund, dass man dann wirklich Politik machen müsste.



Was ich sehr schade finde. Leider habe ich aber auch das Gefühl, dass viele Leute eine Minderheitenregierung automatisch als schlechter betrachten. Da frage ich mich immer, warum?

Ich habe lieber eine Regierung die über jedes Thema eine echte Mehrheit finden muss, als eine Regierung wo es nur eine einheitliche Linie gibt.

Aber wie du richtig sagst, da müsste man am Ende ja wirklich Politik machen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (20. November 2017)

Da bin ich ganz bei dir. Wenn es gar keine Koalition geben würde, müsste man sich für wichtige Themen einfach mal zusammensetzen, um dafür die Mehrheit zu erlangen. Da kommt mehr Diskussion auf und es werden weniger demokratiefeindliche Gesetze einfach durchgewunken.


----------



## OField (20. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Zirkus um die Sondierungsgespräche ist doch so nur Brot und Spiele für das Volk.
> Am Ende gibt es Jamaika, wer glaubt das Grün oder FDP nicht Einknicken, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann.


Witzig!


----------



## Adi1 (20. November 2017)

Also Neuwahlen. 

Weil keiner mit der AfD koalieren möchte, gibts halt wieder eine GroKo. 

Und weil es so kuschelig war, geht alles wieder seinen gewohnten Gang, ...

... die Posten werden aufgeteilt, Friede , Freude, Eierkuchen .....


----------



## Rolk (20. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz bei dir. Wenn es gar keine Koalition geben würde, müsste man sich für wichtige Themen einfach mal zusammensetzen, um dafür die Mehrheit zu erlangen. Da kommt mehr Diskussion auf und es werden weniger demokratiefeindliche Gesetze einfach durchgewunken.



Sehe ich auch so. Stattdessen bekommen wir warscheinlich Neuwahlen mit annähernd den selben Ergebnissen. Dann wird sich die SPD grossmütig für eine GroKo zur Verfügung stellen und es geht weiter im Text. Das Postengeschacher wird insgeheim schon diese Woche los gehen.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Also Neuwahlen.
> 
> Weil keiner mit der AfD koalieren möchte, gibts halt wieder eine GroKo.
> 
> ...



Große Koalition kann danach durchaus möglich sein.
Schulz wird eh abgesägt, denn mit dem sollte die SPD nicht mehr ins Rennen gehen und der Nachfolger ist für alles offen.
Der dünne Siggi steht parat.


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2017)

Neuwahlen und, je nach Thema, durch SPD und FDP geduldetes Schwarz/Grün würde ich im Moment für die wahrscheinlichsten Fälle halten.
Schwarz/Gelb wird keine Duldung von der linken Seite bekommen und keine von der rechten Seite wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Aber das ist eben Wunschdenken, keine nimmt sich wirklich mal die Zeit, oder hat einfach nur Desinteresse an Politik, leider. Und darum machen ja Neuwahlen so keinen Sinn, aber es wird auch nicht dazu kommen, wie schon von Dir und auch mir gesagt wurde.



Wie heißt es so schön: Die Dummheit des durchschnittlichen Wählers ist kaum auszuhalten. Und nun stell man sich vor: Die Hälfte ist noch dümmer.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na mal gespannt ob es jetzt eine Minderheitsregierung geben wird, oder Neuwahlen.
> Zimlich sicher aber dürfte das Merkels Position innerhalb der CDU nicht besonders stärken.^^



Position gegenüber wem denn? Merkel hat 0 Konkurrenz, dafür hat sie selbst gesorgt. Und die Sondierungen Mrs. Teflon genauso gehandhabt, wie alles andere auch. Das sollte ihre Position nicht sonderlich ändern - spannend wird nur, ob andere aus dem Ablauf Profit schlagen können.
(Ehrlich gesagt: Keine Ahnung. Die oportunistischen Wirtschaftsbeschenker von der FPD haben sich auf einmal als Idealisten präsentiert, die Idiologen von den Grünen als wachsweiche Realpolitiker und ich-hab-die-Macht-Seehofer hat viel Ego aber null Erfolge zum Vorzeigen. Eigentlich hat kein Wähler das zu sehen bekommen, was er hätte erwarten sollen.)




ARCdefender schrieb:


> Wow, hätte nicht gedacht das Lindner Wort hält, auch wenn ich kein Freund der FDP bin muss ich nun sagen Hut ab.
> Mal sehen was nun kommt.



Wenn man an die Endphase der Sondierungen mit Annäherung der FDP an CSU und AFD denkt: Aus der Ecke vermutlich noch mehr Populismus. Die Frage ist nur, wieviele Wähler es der FDP abkaufen, wenn sie geklaute Parolen wiederholt, die so rein gar nichts mit der Parteitradition zu tun haben.




Threshold schrieb:


> Hört sich jetzt stark nach Neuwahlen an, denn ich glaube nicht, dass die SPD einspringen wird.



Abwarten. Gabriel hat keinen Bock mehr, Steinmeier will keine Neuwahlen (und er ist derjenige, der sie ausrufen müsste) und Nahles hat sich zwar voll auf stunkmachen eingeschossen, aber ist dabei so herrlich unpräzise geblieben, dass sie sich auch in harten Koalitionsverhandlungen austoben könnte, ohne ihr Gesicht zu verlieren.




Kindercola schrieb:


> Ist ja mal richtig aufregend was passiert
> Aber mal die kurze Frage. Was sollen denn Neuwahlen eigentlich bringen? Ich würde mein Kreuzchen z.B. genau an den selben Stellen setzen. Man entwickelt doch in den paar Wochen nicht eine komplett andere Meinung.
> Ist und bleibt spannend zur Zeit



Unmittelbare Neuwahlen brächten gar nichts, das stimmt. Aber die brauchen ohnehin Zeit zur Vorbereitung. In 2-3 Monaten könnte sich die Lage deutlich verändern, denn die SPD sortiert sich komplett neu (auch wenn sie dafür unter normalen Umständen vermutlich noch mindestens 1 Jahr bräuchte) und kann fast nur noch nach oben, bei den Grünen haben nach dem Wahldebakel bereits einige Leute an den Sondierungsgesprächen mitgemischt, die für einen deutlich anderen Parteikurs stehen, die 1,5 Themen der AFD treten immer weiter in den Hintergrund, die CSU poltert dafür um so mehr und die FDP hat sich gerade auf eine Art und Weise präsentiert, die mit ihrem gesamten bisherigen Auftreten seit der Ära Westerwelle gar nichts mehr gemeinsam hat.
Kurz: Da gibt es einige unbeschriebene Blätter, aus denen etwas anderes entstehen könnte.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Was wird denn die nächste Alternative sein?
> Kann man mit einer so großen Verschiebung rechnen, dass andere Koalitionen möglich werden?



Sagen wir es so rum: Im Moment könnte Merkel von einer Neuwahl nicht profitieren und Steinmeier will keine. Also dürften erstmal viele Gespräche auf dem Plan stehen.
Langfristig wird es aber echt spannend. GroKo wollen SPD, Union und Wähler nicht. Dreierbündnisse sind alle tot oder <50%. Minderheitenregierung Schwarz-Gelb halte ich nach dem Debakel ebenfalls für unmöglich. Zum einen hat sich Lindner extrem unbeliebt gemacht, zum anderen muss gerade eine Minderheitenregierung extrem feinfühlig Kompromisse austüfteln. Bliebe Minderheitenregierung Schwarz-Grün. Aber AFD und FDP werden aus Prinzip nie mit denen stimmen, Merkel würde also immer Zugeständnisse in Richtung SPD oder gar Linker machen, nachdem sich ja insbesondere die CSU ohnehin schon Richtung Grün verbiegen müsste. (Es sei denn man macht tatsächlich nur CDU-Grüne ) Das Endergenis wäre also eher Schwarz-Grün-Rot, womit sich die Frage stellt, warum man die SPD nicht gleich offiziell ins Boot holt und die sich die Grünen erspart. (Antwort: Siehe Anfang der Kette)

Der einzige Ausweg wären Neuwahlen, die außer der FDP und der AFD niemand will. Oder die AFD macht mal ernst mit ihren Spaltungsbewegungen und verliert genug Abgeordnete an die Union damit Schwarz-Grün eine eigene Mehrheit hat


----------



## ARCdefender (21. November 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Witzig!



Nicht witzig, sondern irren ist Menschlich und da habe ich mich eben geirrt, darum schrieb ich ja auch später:



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Wow, hätte nicht gedacht das Lindner Wort hält



Noch scheint die Sache ja nicht gegessen zu sein, Steinmeier will wieder alle an einen Tisch holen und Jamaika durchboxen.
Mal sehen was noch draus wird.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abwarten. Gabriel hat keinen Bock mehr, Steinmeier will keine Neuwahlen (und er ist derjenige, der sie ausrufen müsste) und Nahles hat sich zwar voll auf stunkmachen eingeschossen, aber ist dabei so herrlich unpräzise geblieben, dass sie sich auch in harten Koalitionsverhandlungen austoben könnte, ohne ihr Gesicht zu verlieren.



Die SPD wäre so oder so der Verlierer.
Bilden sie doch eine Koalition, wird man sie als Umfaller und Landesverräter einstufen.
Bilden sie keine Regierung, wird man sie ebenfalls als Landesverräter einstufen.
Schulz wird so oder so verlieren. Es sei denn, er gibt den Posten ab und jemand anders tritt zur Wahl als Spitzenkandidat an.
Gabriel hat kein Bock -- hast du gesagt -- Olaf Scholz hat immer noch das Debakel des G20 an der Backe. Wer bleibt also übrig?
Eigentlich nur Malu Dreyer, denn niemand der Wähler will einen der alten Köpfe an der Spitze sehen. Und die Nahles halte ich für völlig unqualifiziert.
Und was Steinmeier gerne hätte, spielt keine Rolle. Als Bundespräsident hat er sich nicht einzumischen. Er wird nachher den Kanzler vorschlagen, der dann gewählt wird, der aber keine absolute Mehrheit bekommen wird und dann bleibt Steinmeier nichts anderes übrig als den Bundestag aufzulösen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sagen wir es so rum: Im Moment könnte Merkel von einer Neuwahl nicht profitieren und Steinmeier will keine. Also dürften erstmal viele Gespräche auf dem Plan stehen.
> Langfristig wird es aber echt spannend. GroKo wollen SPD, Union und Wähler nicht. Dreierbündnisse sind alle tot oder <50%. Minderheitenregierung Schwarz-Gelb halte ich nach dem Debakel ebenfalls für unmöglich. Zum einen hat sich Lindner extrem unbeliebt gemacht, zum anderen muss gerade eine Minderheitenregierung extrem feinfühlig Kompromisse austüfteln. Bliebe Minderheitenregierung Schwarz-Grün. Aber AFD und FDP werden aus Prinzip nie mit denen stimmen, Merkel würde also immer Zugeständnisse in Richtung SPD oder gar Linker machen, nachdem sich ja insbesondere die CSU ohnehin schon Richtung Grün verbiegen müsste. (Es sei denn man macht tatsächlich nur CDU-Grüne ) Das Endergenis wäre also eher Schwarz-Grün-Rot, womit sich die Frage stellt, warum man die SPD nicht gleich offiziell ins Boot holt und die sich die Grünen erspart. (Antwort: Siehe Anfang der Kette)



Die SPD hat unter Reinhard Höppner in Sachsen Anhalt ab 1994 mit den Grünen eine Minderheitenregierung angeführt, weil man offiziell nicht mit der PDS koalieren wollte.
Und das lief 8 Jahre lang.
Das Problem ist eben, dass Bundesländer und Bund eben zwei Paar Schuhe sind.
In Schleswig Holstein scheint Jamaika ja problemlos zu funktionieren. Was sicher daran liegt, dass die Grünen und die FDP anders auftreten als im Bund und dass natürlich die CSU nicht dabei ist.


----------



## FoxXsays (21. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die SPD wäre so oder so der Verlierer.
> Bilden sie doch eine Koalition, wird man sie als Umfaller und Landesverräter einstufen.
> Bilden sie keine Regierung, wird man sie ebenfalls als Landesverräter einstufen.
> Schulz wird so oder so verlieren. Es sei denn, er gibt den Posten ab und jemand anders tritt zur Wahl als Spitzenkandidat an.
> ...


Mein Tipp:

Die hessische Geheimwaffe TSG: Thorsten Schäfer-Gümbel.


----------



## JePe (21. November 2017)

OT:

Ist das der, der frueher mal Schauspieler war und in Wargames mitgespielt hat?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/OT


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Ich frage mich ja schon seit Jahren, wie viele Stellvertreter der Parteichef so hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja schon seit Jahren, wie viele Stellvertreter der Parteichef so hat.



Na mindestens 3, einen der die Akten hält, einen der das Schwarzgeld zählt und einen denn er anschreien kann wenn kein anderer da ist.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na mindestens 3, einen der die Akten hält, einen der das Schwarzgeld zählt und einen denn er anschreien kann wenn kein anderer da ist.



Dann muss die CDU ja 6 oder 7 haben -- bei der Schwarzgeld Menge.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (21. November 2017)

Welches Schwarzgeld? Die haben doch ne Druckmaschine im Keller


----------



## Adi1 (21. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Große Koalition kann danach durchaus möglich sein.
> Schulz wird eh abgesägt, denn mit dem sollte die SPD nicht mehr ins Rennen gehen und der Nachfolger ist für alles offen.
> Der dünne Siggi steht parat.



Ach, der Siggi geht eh in die Wirtschaft. 

Schröder hat es doch vorgemacht, wie es geht. 

Und über den Schulz, brauchen wir doch gar nicht erst reden,
der hat es doch gar nicht mitbekommen, das er jetzt auf den Schleudersitz hockt.


----------



## Gripschi (21. November 2017)

Ich fand es eh von Anfang an Fragwürdig Schulz zu holen.

Hätten sie ihn zur nächsten Regulären Wahl aufgesllt und vorher im Bundestag Arbeiten lassen wäre es vermutlich besser gelaufen.

So kam er ausn EU Parlament und direkt als Messias. Das konnt Eigentlich nicht klappen.
___

Das Jamika erstmal scheiterte, Überrascht mich schon etwas.

Bin davon Ausgegangen das die das Irwie packen.

Aber an Neuwahlen mag ich auch noch nicht unbedingt denken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. November 2017)

Butikofer uber Jamaika-Aus: „Das ist die rechteste FDP seit 1968“ - WELT



> Und nicht zuletzt wären die Grünen laut Bütikofer zu Kompromissen beim Knackpunkt Flucht und Asyl bereit gewesen. „Worauf wir aber bestanden haben, war, dass beim Familiennachzug die noch bis März 2018 laufende Aussetzung für subsidiär Geschützte fallen muss und nicht verlängert wird.“ Doch als sich CSU und Grüne dabei nähergekommen seien, habe FDP-Chef Lindner gedroht, die CSU „von rechts anzugreifen“. Zudem hätten die Grünen darauf bestanden, dass es keine Obergrenze geben dürfe. „Und darin hat uns Frau Merkel ausdrücklich bestärkt“, sagt der Europapolitiker und fügt hinzu: „Die wollte dieses Bündnis, und Seehofer auch.“



Was jeder wusste, wird jetzt auch von den Grünen bestätigt. Wer CDU/CSU wählt, kriegt linke Politik.

Hoffentlich wird die FDP dieses Detail den Leute immer wieder mitteilen. Merkel hat die Union nach links getrieben und Seehofer kann man schon lange nicht mehr ernstnehmen.

Das sollte sich insbesondere jeder CSU-Wähler in Bayern auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.

Da kann man Herr Lindner nur danken, dass dieser Kelch an uns vorbeigegangen ist.

Reinhard Butikofer: „Die FDP vertraute nicht der Strahlkraft der Inhalte“ - WELT



> Wir wollen, dass Berlin auf die Vorschläge von Emmanuel Macron oder von Jean-Claude Juncker positiv und mit Gestaltungsenergie reagiert.



Was ja nichts andere heißt, als "Deutschland darf zahlen." Klar, dass das den Grünen gefällt.


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2017)

Zeigt aber wieder, dass die FDP auch nur noch eine Protestpartei ist.
Die werden nach den Neuwahlen genauso in der Opposition hocken und dort schmoren wie die AFd.
Oder die FDP kommt erst gar nicht mehr rein, weil die Wähler das Geschacher von Lindner enttarnt haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. November 2017)

Stimmt, ein Politiker der auf Macht verzichtet und lieber nicht regiert, das sind die Deutschen ja auch nicht mehr gewohnt.

Und wenn das Einstehen für die eigenen Prinzipien die FPD zu einer Protestpartei macht, was sind dann die Parteien, die sich für die Macht verbiegen und alles über Bord werfen, was sie ankündigt haben?

Glaubwürdig? Guter Witz.


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2017)

Mir ist eine Partei, die Verantwortung übernimmt lieber.
Die FDP hat sich zu einer Partei entwickelt, die heute keiner mehr in der Form haben will.
Dass sie hier und da mal mehr Prozentpunkte bekommt als gedacht, ist eher den Leuten zu verdanken wie Kubicki oder eben Lindner aber nicht der Politik, die sie vertritt.
Das Sozial liberale, was mal war ist durch das neo wirtschats liberale ersetzt worden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. November 2017)

Nein zu sagen, wenn etwas nicht passt, ist doch Verantwortung übernehmen.

Im Gegenteil, es wäre geradezu verantwortung slos, wenn man einfach nur regiert, obwohl es überhaupt nicht passt. 

Aber Lindner hatte halt Recht (und die Grünen haben es ja quasi bestätigt). Merkel will Schwarz-Grün und die FPD soll den Mehrheitsbeschaffer spielen. Auf so ein falsches Spiel hätte ich auch keine Lust.


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2017)

Die FDP hätten ihre Politik einbringen können aber wenn man wie immer nur Steuersenkungen hat, ist das das übliche Geschwafel, das eben keiner mehr hören will.
Von daher wird es auf Neuwahlen hinauslaufen und da rechne ich damit, dass die FDP als Verlierer vom Platz gehen wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. November 2017)

Komisch, für ihr "Geschwafel" haben sie mehr Stimmen bekommen, als die Grünen. Und die CDU hat sich nur den Grünen gefügt.

Wenn die Neuwahlen wirklich der FDP schaden, zeigt das nur, dass das der Wähler Rückgrat nicht mehr belohnt. Aber wer will das dem Wähler nach 12 Jahren Merkel verübeln. Er kennt es ja nicht anders.


----------



## FoxXsays (22. November 2017)

Lindner hatte absolut recht nicht mitzuspielen, ihn dafür zum Buhmann zu machen finde ich absolut falsch. Es waren Sondierungs- und keine Koalitionsgespräche, das vergessen viele. Eventuell wusste Lindner von Anfang an, dass es nicht passt, hat es dann aber als seine demokratische Pflicht gesehen zumindest Gespräche zu führen. 

Wenn ich sehe, wie unsere Wirtschaftsdiktatorin Angie mit erhobenem Zeigefinger andere Parteien an ihre demokratische Pflicht erinnert, bloß um ihre Macht zu wahren, krieg ich das kotzen. Wer sich nach der Wahl hinstellt und sagt "Wir haben alles richtig gemacht" und "Ich wüsste nicht was wir anders machen sollen", der hat die letzten vier Jahre doch extrem hart Drogen genommen, oder ?

Ich bin wirklich kein FDP Fan, aber die Bild-Hetzjagd auf den Sündenbock Lindner ist einfach falsch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich fand es eh von Anfang an Fragwürdig Schulz zu holen.
> 
> Hätten sie ihn zur nächsten Regulären Wahl aufgesllt und vorher im Bundestag Arbeiten lassen wäre es vermutlich besser gelaufen.
> 
> So kam er ausn EU Parlament und direkt als Messias. Das konnt Eigentlich nicht klappen.



Das war aber Absicht und die einzige Option überhaupt. Nach der Groko konnte niemand von den etablierten SPD-Bundespolitikern glaubhaft für eine Wende in die richtige Richtung stehen, es musste ein komplett neues Gesicht her - und mit einem sehr hochrangigen EU-Politiker hatte man dieses Gesicht ohne auf einen Anfänger setzen zu müssen. Was man verpeilt hat:
"Nicht für Groko stehen" war nur der eine Schuh. Der andere war "für was neues stehen". Und Schulz stand nur für seinen Namen, hat nie rüberbringen, wo die SPD eigentlich hin will (nicht dass sie das wüsste). So ein nur-Person-gar-keine-Themen Wahlkampf war zwar gegen ich-schweige-zu-allem-Merkel nicht grundsätzlich verkehrt (und tatsächlich hat die Union mehr verloren als die SPD), aber hat die Türen für die Populisten meilenweit geöffnet. Und mit mittlerweile drei rein populistischen Parteien im Bundestag bleibt dann halt keine Regierungsmehrheit mehr üblich.
Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob die SPD jetzt aus der Not (absolut niemand steht als neue Leitfigur bereit) eine Tugend (und Sozialdemokratie) macht.




FoxXsays schrieb:


> Lindner hatte absolut recht nicht mitzuspielen, ihn dafür zum Buhmann zu machen finde ich absolut falsch. Es waren Sondierungs- und keine Koalitionsgespräche, das vergessen viele. Eventuell wusste Lindner von Anfang an, dass es nicht passt, hat es dann aber als seine demokratische Pflicht gesehen zumindest Gespräche zu führen.



In Anbetracht dessen, dass Lindner die Gespräche wegen Dingen hat platzen lassen, die von Anfang auf dem Tisch lagen:
Ja, er wusste das von Anfang an. Angepisst sind alle weil er dieses Wissen fünf Wochen lang für sich behalten. Das nennt man schlicht Täuschung und Zeitverschwendung. Zeit übrigens, die am Ende mit unseren Steuern bezahlt wird.
Man könnte es auch noch präziser sagen: Lindner hat versucht, deutlich mehr Ziele in seinem Interesse zu gestalten, als dem Wahlergebnis nach der FDP demokratisch zugestanden hätte, indem er die Hälfte der Drecksarbeit Seehofer erledigen lässt. Und als das nicht klappte/die CSU auf einmal die Frechheit hatte, eigene Schwerpunkte abseits der FDP-Interessen zu verfolgen, hatte Lindner nicht die Eier selbst aufzustehen und klar zu sagen, was seine Prioritäten sind und wo er als Vertreter von nur 11% der Wähler zurückstecken würde, sondern er hat den Schwanz eingezogen und auch noch versucht, daraus populistisch Potential zu schlagen, in dem er als erster unkoordiniert und ohne Absprache mit seinen möglichen "Partnern" vor die Presse ging und die Deutungshoheit an sich zu reißen versuchte.
Blöd halt nur, dass Medien für gewöhnlich was von Medienarbeit verstehen und eins noch lieber mögen, als populistische Stories: Stories von gescheiterten Populisten 



> Wenn ich sehe, wie unsere Wirtschaftsdiktatorin Angie mit erhobenem Zeigefinger andere Parteien an ihre demokratische Pflicht erinnert, bloß um ihre Macht zu wahren, krieg ich das kotzen.



Ich bin wahrlich kein Freund von Teflon, aber der Zeigefinger kommt im Moment von Steinmeier.


----------



## Sparanus (23. November 2017)

Im Schnitt haben die Parteien die mit Merkel koaliert haben in einer Legislaturperiode fast 10% verloren. Für die Grünen oder die FDP wäre das tödlich.


----------



## Rolk (23. November 2017)

Wie war das noch, die FDP macht alles um an die fetten Futtertröge zu kommen? Wenn ich an die dummen Gesichter diverser Grünenpolitiker nach Abbruch durch die FDP denke könnte man meinen diesbezüglich wurde eine andere Partei kalt erwischt. Tja zu hoch gepokert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

Wenn man sich die diese Nachricht aus der Haupstadt zu Gemüte führt, ist es nur richtig, dass die Grünen unbedingt von der Macht ferngehalten werden müssen.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2017)

Das ist keine Nachricht, das ist eine Kolumne, also die Meinung eines einzelnen, der schon mal wegen Volksverhetzung angezeigt wurde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist keine Nachricht, das ist eine Kolumne, also die Meinung eines einzelnen, der schon mal wegen Volksverhetzung angezeigt wurde.



Ach das übliche Spiel mal wieder. Um sich nicht mit dem Inhalt auseinanderzusetzen, setzt man halt auf das argumentum ad hominem.

Was genau am Inhalt stimmt denn bitte nicht?

Und angezeigt, bedeutet nicht verurteilt. Hast du dich nicht in selbst beschwert, als der User BMWDriver Tatverdächtiger mit Täter gleichgesetzt hat? Schön Doppelmoral.

Dann legen wir mal deinen Maßstab an Quellen an.

Wenn ich nach  Gunnar Schupelius Volksverhetzung suche, kommen nur sehr fragwürdige Seiten. Soviel dazu.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2017)

Tja, wenn einer ausreisepfichtig ist, aber nicht ausreist, welche Ursachen hat das dann?
Kann er vielleicht nicht ausreisen, weil sein Heimatland keine Papiere für ihn hat?
Der ganze Artikel ist absolut nichtssagend, außer dass er voll von Populismus ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, wenn einer ausreisepfichtig ist, aber nicht ausreist, welche Ursachen hat das dann?



Das dieser Staat nicht vernünftig arbeitet? So wie z.B. die Landesregierung in Berlin.



Threshold schrieb:


> Kann er vielleicht nicht ausreisen, weil sein Heimatland keine Papiere für ihn hat?



Oder weil er ihn „verloren“ hat, weil es sich rumgesprochen hat, dass man dann nicht abgeschoben wird.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der ganze Artikel ist absolut nichtssagend, außer dass er voll von Populismus ist.



Artikel widerspricht linkem Weltbild, also muss er Populismus sein.


----------



## FoxXsays (23. November 2017)

Mein Weltbild ist auch eher links und der Artikel des Herrn Schupelius bedient sich einer mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Empörung Unbeteiligter (Was die tolle Wutbürger Ampel unter dem Artikel schön zeigt), ABER im Kern hat er recht.

Meine Frau ist Sozialarbeiterin in der Flüchtlingshilfe, das was in Berlin gemacht wird, passiert auch andernorts. Die Rückführung solcher Flüchtlinge, deren Asylantrag abgelehnt wurde, wird hier bei uns wenig bis gar nicht forciert. Bei uns sind das meistens Marokkaner, Algerier und Tunesier.

Zum größten Teil sind diese "Jungs" auch mehrfach wegen diverser Delikte vor Gericht gewesen, dort wusste man von der erfolgten Ablehnung des Asylantrags und trotzdem wird da niemand abgeschoben. Meistens tauchen diese Jungs für ein paar Wochen oder Monate unter und sind dann aus den Augen und aus dem Sinn.


----------



## Gripschi (23. November 2017)

Das erklärt aber nicht warum der Koalitionsvertrag dies beinhaltet.

Es ist doch rechtlich festgestellt das ein Koalitionsvertrag kein Gesetz ist. Er darf auch nicht rechtswidrige Vereinbarung enthalten.

Zum Thema Ausreise:
Wenn er Abgeschoben werden soll, dann gibt es erst Recht keine Begründung diese Kurse fortzusetzen.
______

Die die sich Integrieren möchten werden es auch Versuchen. Dort müsste man Versuchen anzusetzen.

Viele vernünftige Syrer z.b. schämen sich auf Staatshilfen angewiesen zu sein. Sie möchten Vielmehr selber Geld verdienen und für Ihre Familien sorgen.

Warum diesen nicht die Hilfe an die Kurse kopplen. Wer Teilnimmt bekommt Hilfe. So ist es für diese Leute besser. Da sie eine Gegenleistung erbringen können.

Generell fehlt es mmn an einer Behörde bzw. Instanz die in gewissen Rahmen den Ländern ggü Weisungsrecht hat.

Diese sollte auch die Unterbringung Reglen. Sind die Leute nicht zufrieden muss man Ihnen klar machen:

Integriert euch und findet Arbeit. Dann helfen wir euch mit Wohnungssuche.

Keine Sonderwünsche vorher.
___
Um den Ausreise Willigen bzw. Pflictigen mit Geld besser zu "locken" bzw. Überzeugen. Folgende Idee:

Die Summe wird erst dann Ausgezahlt wenn sie im Heimatland sind.

Vorher gibt es nur den Flug und einen kleinen Betrag für die ersten Wochen.

Dann muss eine Art Verwaltung geschaffen werden. Dort muss sich Vorort gemeldet werden.

Erfolgt dies, kommt eine Teilzahlung der Summe (12 Monate z.b.) die Vorort Ausgezahlt wird. Wenn es wieder Banken gibt dann auf Konten.

Sonst evtl "Gutscheine" die von Institutionen Vor Ort akzeptiert werden.


Natürlich erfordert dies einiges an Planung und Mittlen.

Untern Strich aber wäre es Sinnvoll die Leute so wieder dort angesiedelt zu bekommen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. November 2017)

Jupp, die CDU ist jetzt Links. Deswegen wird auch bald der Zuschuss für das Sozialticket in NRW gestrichen. Ist ja linke Politik.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

Zumindest sieht das der Wähler so.

Wahler sehen CDU erstmals links der Mitte


----------



## FoxXsays (23. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumindest sieht das der Wähler so.
> 
> Wahler sehen CDU erstmals links der Mitte


"Der Wähler" hat auch die AfD zu Drittstärksten Kraft in Deutschland gemacht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

FoxXsays schrieb:


> "Der Wähler" hat auch die AfD zu Drittstärksten Kraft in Deutschland gemacht.



In einer demokratischen Wahl. Was also genau ist das Problem?

Und angesicht der jüngsten Ereignisse (das die CDU den Grünen bei vielen Themen entgegenkommen will) ist die Einschätzung der CDU als linke Partei doch nciht verwunderlich. Wie ist die AfD denn entstanden? Weil die CDU (ohne Not wohlgemerkt) sich vom rechten Politikfeld entfernt hat. Dieses Vakuum wird jetzt von der AfD ausgefüllt.

Genau das gleiche, was die SPD mit der Linkspartei hinter sich hat (nur halt auf der anderen politischen Seite). Unter Schröder wurde die SPD rechter. Links entstand ein Vakuum. Das wurde von der Linkspartei besetzt.


----------



## Gripschi (23. November 2017)

Was eine logische Folge war.

Die Leute sehen bzw. fühlen sich nicht mehr Ernst genommen.

Die sehen was an Geld für die Flüchtlinge da ist. Geld was es für Schulen und Infrastruktur nicht gibt.
___

Hier in Thüringen treiben mmn SPD und Linke durch Ihre Behindete Gebietsreform Pläne viele zu CDU und AfD.

Mich wundert der Rechtsruck nicht. Wenn halt rüberkommt das Flüchtlinge wichtiger sind.

Naja, man muss sehen wie es sich weiter Entwickelt.


----------



## Rolk (23. November 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> ...



Da hast du nicht aufgepasst. Niemand bekommt wegen Flüchtlingen irgend etwas abgezogen. 

Ich befürchte viele Medienvertreter und Politiker glauben den Stuss tatsächlich. Nur der Wähler lebt halt noch so weit in der Realität, dass er weis das jeder Cent für Flüchtlinge dem Steuerzahler abgezogen wird. Der Trick dahinter ist man kann nicht zuordnen wann und wo.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. November 2017)

Na dann hätte ich mal gerne Beispiele.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder weil er ihn „verloren“ hat, weil es sich rumgesprochen hat, dass man dann nicht abgeschoben wird.



Und wieso soll er dann doch abgeschoben werden? Darf man doch dann gar nicht, hab ich hier schon ganz oft gelesen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach das übliche Spiel mal wieder. Um sich nicht mit dem Inhalt auseinanderzusetzen, setzt man halt auf das argumentum ad hominem.



Kann man machen, aber es bleibt mal wieder nur eine Einzelmeldung. Du reduzierst damit die Politik einer Partei auf ein Thema, welches auch noch relativ unbedeutend ist. Noch dazu ist das nicht mal auf Bundesebene. Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, sind neben den Grünen auch noch SPD und Linke beteiligt. Sollte man denen genau deswegen keine Macht in die Hand drücken? Da fallen mir spontan nämlich noch andere Parteien ein, die mit der Macht, die sie hatten, deutlich größeren Mist gebaut haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und wieso soll er dann doch abgeschoben werden? Darf man doch dann gar nicht, hab ich hier schon ganz oft gelesen.



Die richtige Konsequenz wäre natürlich alle Leute mit "verlorenem" Pass gar nicht erst ins Land zu lassen. Weil spätestens, wenn ein Asylverfahren negativ beschieden wird und der Bewerber ausreisepflichtig ist, wird man ihn nicht los.

Ansonsten kannst du mir ja gerne eine Alternative verraten, wie wir dieses Problem lösen und diese Menschen loswerden.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. November 2017)

Nun die Lösung ist nicht die Unschuldsvermutung umzukehren.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. November 2017)

Die Lösung ist, diese Menschen nicht loszuwerden, denn das ist in höchstem Maße unmenschlich. Ja, diejenigen, die das ausnutzen, ohne dass sie die Hilfe benötigen würden, muss man irgendwie rausnehmen. Es ist aber eben schwierig, weil man das den Leuten nicht ansieht. Ein Kriegsflüchtling hat nicht unbedingt dran gedacht, seinen Pass mitzunehmen. Dafür muss man eine Lösung finden und nicht "Augen zu und nach mir die Sintflut" spielen.

Ansonsten könntest du die Leute, die du nicht reinlassen willst und vor der Grenze verhungern lässt auch reinlassen und wenn man sie nicht los wird in Züge stecken und...Moment, das hatten wir schon Mal...du siehst, wo das hinführt.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ein Kriegsflüchtling hat nicht unbedingt dran gedacht, seinen Pass mitzunehmen.



Komisch, wieso haben das aber scheinbar früher durchaus weit mehr Kiregsflüchtlinge hinbekommen ihre Ausweisdokumente / Reisepass mitzunehmen und heute funktioniert das merkwürdigerweise nicht mehr?
Vieleicht liegt es ja daran das man eben nicht so einfach wieder zurück geschickt werden möchte...


----------



## Gripschi (23. November 2017)

Und was ist den nun die Lösung? Was machen wir mit den zu Unrecht hier befindlichen.

Genau dieses was du sagst ist das Problem.

Nämlich: Nichts. Wir akzeptieren das der Deutsche Staat seine Hoheit abgibt.

Das treibt die Leute auch zur AfD.

Wundern tut es mich nicht.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. November 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Komisch, wieso haben das aber scheinbar früherdurchaus weit mehr Kiregsflüchtlinge hinbekommen ihre Ausweisdokumente / Reisepass mitzunehmen und heute funktioniert das merkwürdigerweise nicht mehr?
> Vieleicht liegt es ja daran das man eben nicht so einfach wieder zurück geschickt werden möchte...



Ich weiß nicht, wie es in Kriegsgebieten aussieht, deswegen gehe ich erst mal davon aus, dass es tatsächlich Situation geben mag, in denen man sowas nicht mal eben schnell noch mitnehmen kann.

Man kann es den Leuten auch nicht ganz verübeln. Wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen einem halb zerbombten Land und einer blühenden Wirtschaftsmacht, würden hier auch so einige schwach werden und sich in solche Graubereiche vorwagen, um sich eben ein weitaus besseres Leben zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nun die Lösung ist nicht die Unschuldsvermutung umzukehren.



Ich wollte konkrete Vorschläge. Du hast Ausreisepflichtige ohne Pass. Wie wirst du sie los?

Die Heimatländer weigern sich ja diese Leute bei sich einreisen zu lassen, weil sie (welch Ironie) keinen Pass haben.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die Lösung ist, diese Menschen nicht loszuwerden, denn das ist in höchstem Maße unmenschlich. Ja, diejenigen, die das ausnutzen, ohne dass sie die Hilfe benötigen würden, muss man irgendwie rausnehmen. Es ist aber eben schwierig, weil man das den Leuten nicht ansieht. Ein Kriegsflüchtling hat nicht unbedingt dran gedacht, seinen Pass mitzunehmen. Dafür muss man eine Lösung finden und nicht "Augen zu und nach mir die Sintflut" spielen.



Das ist keine Lösung. 

Ganz konkret, du hast einen Ausreisepflichtigen (also wurde ja bereits festgestellt, das diese Person kein Recht hat hier zu sein). Ohne Pass werden wir diese Person aber nicht los. Was machst du?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ansonsten könntest du die Leute, die du nicht reinlassen willst und vor der Grenze verhungern lässt auch reinlassen und wenn man sie nicht los wird in Züge stecken und...Moment, das hatten wir schon Mal...du siehst, wo das hinführt.



Ah, also jedes Land, das illegale Einwanderer nicht ins Land lässt, steckt Leute in Züge ja?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Man kann es den Leuten auch nicht ganz verübeln. Wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen einem halb zerbombten Land und einer blühenden Wirtschaftsmacht, würden hier auch so einige schwach werden und sich in solche Graubereiche vorwagen, um sich eben ein weitaus besseres Leben zu ermöglichen.



Also doch Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge? Danke für die Bestätigung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. November 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Und was ist den nun die Lösung? Was machen wir mit den zu Unrecht hier befindlichen.
> 
> Genau dieses was du sagst ist das Problem.
> 
> ...



Auch von diesen Leuten hat keiner eine Lösung dazu parat.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. November 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Komisch, wieso haben das aber scheinbar früherdurchaus weit mehr Kiregsflüchtlinge hinbekommen ihre Ausweisdokumente / Reisepass mitzunehmen und heute funktioniert das merkwürdigerweise nicht mehr?
> Vieleicht liegt es ja daran das man eben nicht so einfach wieder zurück geschickt werden möchte...




Was genau meinst du mit früher? Werde da mal konkreter.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wollte konkrete Vorschläge. Du hast Ausreisepflichtige ohne Pass. Wie wirst du sie los?
> 
> Die Heimatländer weigern sich ja diese Leute bei sich einreisen zu lassen, weil sie (welch Ironie) keinen Pass haben.



Die Heimatländer weigern sich? Sie wissen also, dass es ihre Leute sind? Dann sollten ja neue Dokumente kein Thema sein.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wollte konkrete Vorschläge. Du hast Ausreisepflichtige ohne Pass. Wie wirst du sie los?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung. Wie wirst du sie los? Und jetzt sag nicht, dass du sie nicht reinlässt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ah, also jedes Land, das illegale Einwanderer nicht ins Land lässt, steckt Leute in Züge ja?



Nein, aber jemandem nicht zu helfen, obwohl er in einer Notsituation steckt, ist in höchstem Maße unmenschlich. Dir ist bewusst, dass das eine Straftat ist?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also doch Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge? Danke für die Bestätigung.



Nicht alle, aber es werden bestimmt einige auf den Zug aufspringen. Und wie wir hier schon mehrmals gelesen haben, irgendwo auch nachvollziehbar. Ich kann es den Menschen nicht verübeln.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die Heimatländer weigern sich? Sie wissen also, dass es ihre Leute sind? Dann sollten ja neue Dokumente kein Thema sein.



Anis Amri: Der geduldete Gefahrder | ZEIT ONLINE



> Doch die zwangsweise Rückführung nach Tunesien misslingt. Amri hat keinen Pass, und die tunesische Regierung weigert sich, ein Ersatzpapier auszustellen.



Und jetzt, was machst du?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Wie wirst du sie los? Und jetzt sag nicht, dass du sie nicht reinlässt.



Warum nicht? Warum soll das keine Lösung sein?

Was meinst du passiert einem Discothekenbetreiber, wenn er ohne Kontrolle Leute in seinen Laden lässt und bei einer Polizeikontrolle werden Minderjährige im Laden festgestellt?

Aber in ein Land soll man ohne Papiere einreisen dürfen? 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Nein, aber jemandem nicht zu helfen, obwohl er in einer Notsituation steckt, ist in höchstem Maße unmenschlich. Dir ist bewusst, dass das eine Straftat ist?



Welche „Notsituation“? Wer durch halb Europa spaziert, ist in keiner Notsituation, sondern hat scheinbar zu viel Zeit und Energie.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Nicht alle, aber es werden bestimmt einige auf den Zug aufspringen. Und wie wir hier schon mehrmals gelesen haben, irgendwo auch nachvollziehbar. Ich kann es den Menschen nicht verübeln.



Das die Leute vor dem Krieg in Syrien flüchten, kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Aber dieses Ziel haben sie schon lange vor Deutschland erreicht. Jedes weitere Land, nachdem sie bereits in Sicherheit sind, ist eine reine Wirtschaftsflucht. Warum sollen wir das unterstützen?

Warum? Wem nützt das?


----------



## Gripschi (23. November 2017)

Ich glaube ums verüblen geht es nicht. Zumindest mir nicht.

Und ja, die einzige Richtige Möglichkeit wäre es die Betreffenden die Einreise zu verwehren.

Dazu braucht man aber eine Europäische Lösung. Diese finfge an mit Grenzlagern und Rückführung.

Irwo her kommen sie ja, demzufolge dorthin zurück wo Sie Herkommen nach eigener Aussage.

Z.b. Schiffe aus Afrika abfangen und zurück Schleppen.

Die Schiffe könnten dann z.b. in Italien/Griechenland verwertet werden.

Dann aber natürlich auch weiter Humanitäre Hilfen für die Länder.
__

Aber Recht machen kann man ES NIE ALLLEN, das wäre aber eine mögliche Lösung.

P.S. Unterstützung für die Grenzländer muss dann auch erfolgen.


----------



## Adam_West (23. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Wie wirst du sie los? Und jetzt sag nicht, dass du sie nicht reinlässt.



Wtf? Warum soll er das nicht sagen? Genau dort liegt die Lösung: Grenzkontrollen bei denen Menschen ohne Dokumente abgewiesen werden. Punkt.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Nein, aber jemandem nicht zu helfen, obwohl er in einer Notsituation steckt, ist in höchstem Maße unmenschlich. Dir ist bewusst, dass das eine Straftat ist?



Du setzt jeden illegalen Einwanderes mit Menschen in Notsituationen gleich? Das ist schlicht und einfach absoluter Nonsens, wir sehen in ALLEN Medien, dass dies definitiv nicht der Fall ist.
Erkläre mir bitte mal die Notsituation von zehntausenden kräftigen Männern. Nichts anderes, außer wenige Ausnahmen, sieht man aktuell.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Nicht alle, aber es werden bestimmt einige auf den Zug aufspringen. Und wie wir hier schon mehrmals gelesen haben, irgendwo auch nachvollziehbar. Ich kann es den Menschen nicht verübeln.



Was für eine realitätsverweigernde Aussage. Man erkennt doch ganz klar an den Menschen welche: sich nicht integrieren wollen, hier Verbrechen begehen, nicht arbeiten *wollen*, den Bürgern auf der Nase herum tanzen, untertauchen, etc. etc. dass es sich eben nicht um hilfesuchende Menschen handelt. Und es sind nicht "einige" sondern viele!

Deiner Argumentation fehlt es an jeglichen Realitätsbezug.


----------



## Two-Face (23. November 2017)

Ich glaube, man muss endlich mal von dem Gedanken weggkommen, dass Merkel die Flüchtlinge aus purer Nächstenliebe reingelassen hat.

Es waren zu 100% Imagegründe, hätte sie den Leuten wirklich helfen wollen, hätte sie eine ganz andere Politik in der Hinsicht verfolgt.


----------



## Mottekus (23. November 2017)

Sofern die Ausländerbehörde oder das BAMF nicht im Besitz eines Nationalpasses für einen abgelehnten Asylbewerber ist wird ein Passersatzpapierverfahren eingeleitet. 
Dieses ist je nach Herkunftsland unterschiedlich einfach bis sehr schwer gestaltet.
Selbstverständlich kostet dieses Verfahren viel mehr Zeit und kann durch fehlende Mitwirkung des abgelehnten Asylbewerbers erheblich erschwert werden.
Ohne Aussicht auf erfolgreiche Abschiebung binnen eines gewissen Zeitraumes kannst du die Personen auch nicht in Abschiebungshaft nehmen. Dafür fehlt dir dann schlichtweg die rechtliche Grundlage.
Personen ohne Ausweisdokumente inhaftieren ohne weitere Gründe wird kein Richter zulassen.

Mir stellt sich die Frage wie einfach sich manche Leute etwaige Lösungen vorstellen? Es gibt geregelte Vorgehensweisen und nur danach können die Behörden vorgehen. Diese könnten man ändern, jedoch nicht ohne die Zustimmung der Rücknahmestaaten. 
Da liegt auch der Hase begraben. Wenn ein Land diese Person nicht aufnimmt kann man diese auch nicht abschieben. Da hilft dir kein Gesetz der Welt, sofern nicht gültige Abkommen zwischen diesen beiden Ländern vorhanden sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Da liegt auch der Hase begraben. Wenn ein Land diese Person nicht aufnimmt kann man diese auch nicht abschieben. Da hilft dir kein Gesetz der Welt, sofern nicht gültige Abkommen zwischen diesen beiden Ländern vorhanden sind.



Und was kann man machen, dass es zu dieser Situation nicht erst kommt? Nicht reinlassen.

Wie kann man sich sehenden Auges in eine Situation begeben, in dem einen die Hände gebunden sind?


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die richtige Konsequenz wäre natürlich alle Leute mit "verlorenem" Pass gar nicht erst ins Land zu lassen. Weil spätestens, wenn ein Asylverfahren negativ beschieden wird und der Bewerber ausreisepflichtig ist, wird man ihn nicht los.



Du lehnst also jeden ab, der keine Papiere hat?
Tja, ist leider mit dem Asylgesetz und der Genfer Konvention nicht vereinbar.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wollte konkrete Vorschläge. Du hast Ausreisepflichtige ohne Pass. Wie wirst du sie los?
> 
> Die Heimatländer weigern sich ja diese Leute bei sich einreisen zu lassen, weil sie (welch Ironie) keinen Pass haben.



Die Heimatländer müssen eben neue Papiere bereitstellen.
Musst du ja auch, wenn du im Ausland deine Papiere verloren hast. Dann gehst du zur Botschaft und beantragst neue.
Das gleiche muss auch hier passieren.
Das Dilemma ist eben, dass sich die Länder weigern neue Papiere auszustellen, wenn sie die Leute bei sich auch nicht mehr haben wollen.
Dann muss man diese Länder eben politisch unter Druck setzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. November 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit früher? Werde da mal konkreter.



Na was hatten wir denn da so? Kriegsflüchtlinge aus dem Kosovo, zB. hatten in denn überwiegenden Fällen Ausweisdokumente.
Selbst noch viel fürher haben die Flüchtlinge die vor dem spanischen Bürgerkrieg in den 1930er Jahren, die nach Frankreich geflohen sind, ja schon damals gabs das, es in denn meisten Fällen geschaft gehabt ihre Ausweisdokumente mitzunehmen.

Nur heute wollen einem welche erzählen das es doch das normalste der Welt sei das man bei der Flucht nicht auch noch ein Ausweisdokument mitzunehmen schaft. Naja, vermutlich wohl weil das Ausweisdokument wohl irgendwo im Keller zwischen unsortierten Aktenbergen lag.
Da versteht man schon das man es da nicht so auf die schnelle finden kann, vor allem wenn der angebliche Kriegsflüchtling evt gar keiner ist, sondern das nur behauptet um Asyl zu bekommen und ein Dokument nur nicht dabei hat um halt nicht einfach abgeschoben werden zu können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du lehnst also jeden ab, der keine Papiere hat?
> Tja, ist leider mit dem Asylgesetz und der Genfer Konvention nicht vereinbar.



Dann gehört sowas entweder überarbeitet oder aber ignoriert. Andere Länder machen es ja auch so.

Siehe Australien. Die ziehen konsequent ihr Ding durch.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Heimatländer müssen eben neue Papiere bereitstellen.



Machen sie aber nicht. Und nun?



Threshold schrieb:


> Musst du ja auch, wenn du im Ausland deine Papiere verloren hast. Dann gehst du zur Botschaft und beantragst neue.



Mit dem Unterschied, dass ich meine dann auch wirklich verloren habe und nicht „verloren“.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das gleiche muss auch hier passieren. Das Dilemma ist eben, dass sich die Länder weigern neue Papiere auszustellen, wenn sie die Leute bei sich auch nicht mehr haben wollen. Dann muss man diese Länder eben politisch unter Druck setzen.



Und während man das macht, vergeht Zeit und ein Herr Amri geht los und ermordet 12 Menschen. Und was sagst du dann den Angehörigen?

Sorry, wir haben ihn halt ohne Papiere reingelassen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da versteht man schon das man es da nicht so auf die schnelle finden kann, vor allem wenn der angebliche Kriegsflüchtling evt gar keiner ist, sondern das nur behauptet um Asyl zu bekommen und ein Dokument nur nicht dabei hat um halt nicht einfach abgeschoben werden zu können.



Und wenn sich sowas rumspricht, wird natürlich auch keiner auf die Idee kommen, auch seinen Pass durch Zufall zu „verlieren“


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. November 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Du setzt jeden illegalen Einwanderes mit Menschen in Notsituationen gleich? Das ist schlicht und einfach absoluter Nonsens, wir sehen in ALLEN Medien, dass dies definitiv nicht der Fall ist.
> Erkläre mir bitte mal die Notsituation von zehntausenden kräftigen Männern. Nichts anderes, außer wenige Ausnahmen, sieht man aktuell.



Ich kann es den Leuten nicht am Gesicht ablesen. Und ich wüsste nicht, warum man als kräftiger Mann nicht in eine Notsituation geraten kann - nur als Erinnerung, da unten schlägt man sich mit Knüppel, sondern mit Waffen - die kommen übrigens ironischerweise unter anderem aus Deutschland.



Adam_West schrieb:


> Was für eine realitätsverweigernde Aussage. Man erkennt doch ganz klar an den Menschen welche: sich nicht integrieren wollen, hier Verbrechen begehen, nicht arbeiten *wollen*, den Bürgern auf der Nase herum tanzen, untertauchen, etc. etc. dass es sich eben nicht um hilfesuchende Menschen handelt. Und es sind nicht "einige" sondern viele!



Ja die muss man rausfischen. Es liest sich hier aber so, als wären die in Rudeln auf den Straßen unterwegs und ziehen plündernd durch unsere Städte (nicht alles von dir, aber das kam hier ja schon mal).



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was meinst du passiert einem Discothekenbetreiber, wenn er ohne Kontrolle Leute in seinen Laden lässt und bei einer Polizeikontrolle werden Minderjährige im Laden festgestellt?
> 
> Aber in ein Land soll man ohne Papiere einreisen dürfen?



Du vergleichst gerade einen Diskothekenbesuch mit der Flucht vor Krieg? Serious?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann gehört sowas entweder überarbeitet oder aber ignoriert. Andere Länder machen es ja auch so.
> 
> Siehe Australien. Die ziehen konsequent ihr Ding durch.



Die habens ja auch einfach, da kommt niemand hin. Die haben nicht plötzlich Hunderttausende Menschen auf der Matte stehen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und während man das macht, vergeht Zeit und ein Herr Amri geht los und ermordet 12 Menschen. Und was sagst du dann den Angehörigen?
> 
> Sorry, wir haben ihn halt ohne Papiere reingelassen.



Und was sagst du, wenn ein Tim Kretschmer loszieht und 15 Menschen ermordet? "Sorry, wir konnten in nicht in sein Heimatland ausweisen, weil das zufällig unser eigenes ist?"


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Du vergleichst gerade einen Diskothekenbesuch mit der Flucht vor Krieg? Serious?



1. Analogie.

2. Wer nach Deutschland einreist, flüchtet nicht mehr vor dem Krieg. Schon seit zig Länder nicht mehr.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die habens ja auch einfach, da kommt niemand hin. Die haben nicht plötzlich Hunderttausende Menschen auf der Matte stehen.



Komisch, wir haben doch auch ein Meer, das man erstmal überqueren muss. Wie wäre es, wenn die Marinen im Mittelmeer die Leute konsequent zurückschicken würde, statt Schlepperhelfer zu spielen?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und was sagst du, wenn ein Tim Kretschmer loszieht und 15 Menschen ermordet? "Sorry, wir konnten in nicht in sein Heimatland ausweisen, weil das zufällig unser eigenes ist?"



Ach weil wir inländische Kriminelle haben, sollen wir ausländische hinnehmen und einreisen lassen? 

Klingt „solide“


----------



## FoxXsays (23. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, wir haben doch auch ein Meer, das man erstmal überqueren muss. Wie wäre es, wenn die Marinen im Mittelmeer die Leute konsequent zurückschicken würde, statt Schlepperhelfer zu spielen?



Ich in ganz vielen Dingen deiner Meinung, aber das kann nicht dein Ernst sein.

Wie sehe es denn deiner Meinung nach aus, jemanden auf offenem Meer zurückzuschicken der in einer absolut überfüllten Nussschale mehr oder minder Navigationsunfähig auf dem Meer treibt?

Vielen NGOs gehts da wahrscheinlich eher drum Menschenleben zu retten, statt diese Menschen einfach ersaufen zu lassen.

Man muss das bitte wirklich mal differenzieren: ich würde mal behaupten wollen, dass die meisten Flüchtlinge, die übers Meer kommen, das nicht machen weil sie Fans des Hochseefischens sind. Diese Menschen sind monatelang unterwegs, auf einer Reise, auf der ihnen oft Mord, Vergewaltigung und Elend begegnet ist. Die verlassen ihre Heimat nicht freiwillig. Diesen Flüchtlingen muss geholfen werden, weil das die Menschlichkeit von uns verlangt!

Sog. Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge reisen nicht in Nussschalen übers Meer, sondern per Flugzeug, Bus oder Bahn.

Da gebe ich dir recht, müssen die Kontrollen der Außengrenzen schärfer sein. Oft haben die Behörden der Transitländer aber auch gar kein Interesse daran sich um diese Art der Flüchtlinge zu kümmern. Die sind froh, wenn die Algerier, Marokkaner und Tunesier nicht im eigenen Land bleiben (Frankreich, Belgien hat da ja durchaus ein Riesenproblem).

So wie du oft schreibst, gebe ich dir den Tipp mal in ein Flüchtlingsheim zu gehen und dich mit den Menschen dort zu unterhalten. Glaub mir, das ist grausam und ich kam mir schäbig vor, welche Luxusprobleme ich als Deutscher doch habe.

Keine Frage, man muss dem Flüchtlingsstrom verantwortungsvoll und organisiert begegnen, dass diese Menschen hier nach Asyl suchen ist aber nicht deren Schuld.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

FoxXsays schrieb:


> Ich in ganz vielen Dingen deiner Meinung, aber das kann nicht dein Ernst sein. Wie sehe es denn deiner Meinung nach aus, jemanden auf offenem Meer zurückzuschicken der in einer absolut überfüllten Nussschale mehr oder minder Navigationsunfähig auf dem Meer treibt? Vielen NGOs gehts da wahrscheinlich eher drum Menschenleben zu retten, statt diese Menschen einfach ersaufen zu lassen.



Zurückschicken an Land. 

Marine sammelt Menschen auf, Marine versenkt die leeren Boote. Marine fährt zurück nach Afrika und setzt die Menschen dort an Land.  



FoxXsays schrieb:


> Keine Frage, man muss dem Flüchtlingsstrom verantwortungsvoll und organisiert begegnen, dass diese Menschen hier nach Asyl suchen ist aber nicht deren Schuld.



Die Ursache dafür lautet schlicht und ergreifend Überbevölkerung. Und für dieses Problem sind wir nicht zuständig und definitiv wird es nicht gelöst, in dem wir die Leute hier aufnehmen.

Damit machen wir nur unsere Länder schrittweise kaputt. Guck dir doch die zu erwartenden Bevölkerungszahlen in Afrika und Asien an für die nächsten Jahrzehnte.

Wo sollen diese Leute denn alle unterkommen? Einfach mal eine 1-Kind Politik einführen und wie China (als diese Politik noch galt) das rigoros durchsetzen. Ich glaube (müsste ich nochmal nachlesen) das China so ca. 250-300 Mio. Menschen eingespart hat.


----------



## FoxXsays (23. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zurückschicken an Land.
> 
> Marine sammelt Menschen auf, Marine versenkt die leeren Boote. Marine fährt zurück nach Afrika und setzt die Menschen dort an Land.
> 
> ...


Und wer soll das in Afrika durchsetzen, bzw. wer soll daran ein Interesse haben, dass die Menschen sich dort nicht unkontrolliert vermehren? Die Warlords, Diktatoren und Stammesführer?

Große Teile von Afrika sind bettelarm, woran der Westen nicht unschuldig ist, wurde hier doch jahrelang ausgebeutet was das Zeug hält. Es hat doch dort bislang niemanden Interessiert ob die Leute im Krieg verrecken, an Aids sterben oder schlicht verhungern. Jetzt wo sie übers mehr kommen, ist es unser Problem! Man erntet was man sät.


----------



## Verminaard (23. November 2017)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Da liegt auch der Hase begraben. Wenn ein Land diese Person nicht  aufnimmt kann man diese auch nicht abschieben. Da hilft dir kein Gesetz  der Welt, sofern nicht gültige Abkommen zwischen diesen beiden Ländern  vorhanden sind.


Daraus wird ein Schuh. Reinkommen ohne Papiere, kein Problem. Ausweisen  ohne Papiere? Ja das geht dann doch nicht, hat ja keine Papiere.
Aso Fluechtling, Sonderstatus.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist eben, dass sich die Länder weigern neue Papiere  auszustellen, wenn sie die Leute bei sich auch nicht mehr haben wollen.
> Dann muss man diese Länder eben politisch unter Druck setzen.


Dann sind das ziehmlich dumm gefuehrte Laender die all ihre Fachkraefte nicht wieder haben wollen.
Kein wunder das sich dort nichts weiterentwickelt.
Oder  wissen die ziehmlich genau woher wer kommt der nach Deutschland,  Schweiz, Oesterreich, Frankreich, England und Schweden wollte? Nur die  besagten Staaten wissen es nicht und verlassen sich, da ja alle  Dokumente bei der Schnelle der Flucht nicht mitgenommen werden konnten, auf die Aussagen der Fluechtlinge.

Wie waers halt alternaitv mit einem Maerchen und das wenigstens gut und schluessig erzaehlt wird.





plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ich  kann es den Leuten nicht am Gesicht ablesen. Und ich wüsste nicht,  warum man als kräftiger Mann nicht in eine Notsituation geraten kann -  nur als Erinnerung, da unten schlägt man sich mit Knüppel, sondern mit  Waffen - die kommen übrigens ironischerweise unter anderem aus  Deutschland.


Die boesen deutschen Waffen, was die in der Welt in Kriegsgebieten fuer Schaden anrichten.
Wollen wir mal die Top 20 Importeure deutscher Waffen aufzaehlen?
1.) Algerien
2.) Katar
3.) USA
4.) Saudi-Arabien
5.) Indonesien
6.) Israel
7.) Großbritannien
8.) Suedkorea
9.) Singapur
10.) Frankreich
11.) Italien
12.) Kanada
13.) Vereinigte Arabische Emirate
14.) Spanien
15.) Indien
16.) Schweiz
17.) Niederlande
18.) Schweden
19.) Oesterreich
20.) Tuerkei
Quelle: Rustungsexporte: Wohin Deutschland Waffen liefert
War der erstbeste Link in der Suchmaschine der nicht nach Koppverlag oder PI News aussah.
Etwas aelter, vielleicht hat ja jemand einen aktuelle Uebersicht.
Syrien: Flucht vor deutschen Waffen | ZEIT ONLINE
Das fand ich auch interessant. Vor allem diese Stelle: 



Spoiler



Vor allem das       G3-Gewehr der Firma Heckler & Koch ist in zahlreichen Filmaufnahmen und auf vielen Fotos       aus dem syrischen Bürgerkrieg zu sehen.                       

             Woher die einzelnen  Gewehre stammen, wie sie ins Kriegsgebiet gelangten, lässt sich kaum  noch feststellen. Zu viele Staaten in der Region haben aus Deutschland  die Lizenz erhalten, das Gewehr nachzubauen: Der Iran, der die Hisbollah  unterstützt. Saudi-Arabien, das jüngst Kisten voller G3-Gewehre über  dem Jemen abgeworfen hat, um dort Verbündete zu unterstützen. Die  Türkei, die an Syrien grenzt und ebenfalls Assad-Gegner ausrüsten soll.  Auch Deutschland selbst hat im vergangenen Jahr 8.000 G3-Gewehre in die  Region geschickt: an kurdische Kämpfer im Nordirak. Sie sollen mit  diesen Waffen den "Islamischen Staat" bekämpfen.


Also hat Deutschland 8000 G3 and die kurdischen Kaempfer  geschickt. Deswegen ist die deutsche Ruestungsindustrie an den Kriegen  schuld.






plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und was sagst du, wenn ein Tim Kretschmer loszieht und 15 Menschen  ermordet? "Sorry, wir konnten in nicht in sein Heimatland ausweisen,  weil das zufällig unser eigenes ist?"





plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Serious?


Reicht dir das als Antwort? Oder ausfuehrlicher?
Du vergleichst hier einen wahrscheinlich religioesen Fanatiker mit einem, ich zitiere: _Nach Ermittlungen von Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft war der 17-Jährige  im Zeitraum von April bis September 2008 im psychiatrischen und  neurologischen Krankenhaus Weissenhof in Weinsberg zu Beratungsterminen vorstellig geworden.
_Schlimm genug das du so einen Terrorakt relativierst, aber das hier?


----------



## Mottekus (23. November 2017)

Du siehst das falsch. Die Identität muss halt im PEP-Verfahren geklärt werden. Und solange das der Fall ist muss als Beispiel Marokko die Person nicht zurücknehmen. Würde auch kein Land der Welt machen. Oder würde es dir passen wenn dir China um die Ecke kommt und behauptet das Person XY jetzt Hans Müller ist und du den gefälligst zurückzunehmen hast ?

Diese Verfahren sind halt langwierig und sehr aufwendig. 

Zum Beispiel Amri:

Gibt sich mit zig Alias-Personalien unterschiedlicher Nationen aus. Bedeutet das du für jede angegebene Nationalität in Verbindung mit jedem Namen ein PEP-Verfahren stellen musst. Der Aufwand ist riesig, zugegeben, aber es ist nunmal Fakt das die Identität geklärt sein muss. Und da kann man sich drüber ärgern wie man möchte, es wird sich auch nicht ändern. 

Ich bin kein Fan davon das es durchaus einige Menschen gibt die sich hier gern ein schönes Leben ergaunern wollen. Da könnte man durchaus ansetzen. Streich Ihnen die Geldleistungen und Wechsel auf Sachleistungen,sofern sie bei der Passbeschaffung nachweislich nicht mitwirken. Schließlich ist das Geld ja auch der Anreiz für diese Personen. Aber hinzugehen und Personen die einen Asylantrag stellen wollen grundsätzlich zu pauschalisieren halte ich nicht für richtig.
Viele vergessen hier das die Grundrechte des Menschen grundsätzlich oberste Priorität haben bei uns. Und zwar unabhängig der Herkunft, Religion etc.


----------



## Verminaard (23. November 2017)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Fan davon das es durchaus einige Menschen gibt die sich hier gern ein schönes Leben ergaunern wollen. *Da könnte man durchaus ansetzen. Streich Ihnen die Geldleistungen und Wechsel auf Sachleistungen,sofern sie bei der Passbeschaffung nachweislich nicht mitwirken.* Schließlich ist das Geld ja auch der Anreiz für diese Personen. Aber hinzugehen und Personen die einen Asylantrag stellen wollen grundsätzlich zu pauschalisieren halte ich nicht für richtig.
> Viele vergessen hier das die Grundrechte des Menschen grundsätzlich oberste Priorität haben bei uns. Und zwar unabhängig der Herkunft, Religion etc.



Ein mMn guter Vorschlag.
Wieso nicht komplett Sachleistungen? 
Vollversorgung, Unterbringung, Netzzugang.
Sachleistungen, kein Bargeld mehr bis die Frage geklaert ist ob Asylberechtigt oder nicht.
Nicht berechtigt, bleibts maximal bei den Sachleistungen wobei man auch hier eine freiwillige Ausreise foerdern kann, in dem man die Vollversorgungspaket mit allen drum und dran weiter bis aufs Ueberlebensnotwendigste einschraenkt.
Was macht man mit den Straftaetern? Ich rede nicht von Verdaechtigen sondern von tatsaechlichen Straftaetern.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zurückschicken an Land.
> 
> Marine sammelt Menschen auf, Marine versenkt die leeren Boote. Marine fährt zurück nach Afrika und setzt die Menschen dort an Land.



Also willst du mit einem Kriegsschiff das Hoheitsgebiet eines fremden Landes verletzen?
Könnte man als kriegerischen Akt auslegen. Würde mich daher nicht wundern, dass das deutsche Kriegsschiff dann von deutschen Waffen versenkt wird.
Und was machst du mit Leuten, die aus dem Kongo oder so kommen? Fluss aufwärts fahren, bis du dort ankommst?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo sollen diese Leute denn alle unterkommen? Einfach mal eine 1-Kind Politik einführen und wie China (als diese Politik noch galt) das rigoros durchsetzen. Ich glaube (müsste ich nochmal nachlesen) das China so ca. 250-300 Mio. Menschen eingespart hat.



Wie in China? Also Kinder ermorden?
Dass es in China Gender Tötungen gibt, ist dir klar?
Sowas unterstützt du? Echt? Menschenverachtender geht es ja nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2017)

FoxXsays schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist Sozialarbeiterin in der Flüchtlingshilfe, das was in Berlin gemacht wird, passiert auch andernorts. Die Rückführung solcher Flüchtlinge, deren Asylantrag abgelehnt wurde, wird hier bei uns wenig bis gar nicht forciert. Bei uns sind das meistens Marokkaner, Algerier und Tunesier.



Also allesamt Leute, denen !DEUTSCHLAND! die Nationalität eines Staates zuordnet, der nicht einfach jeden x-beliebigen zu sich ins Land holt.




Gripschi schrieb:


> Das erklärt aber nicht warum der Koalitionsvertrag dies beinhaltet.
> 
> Es ist doch rechtlich festgestellt das ein Koalitionsvertrag kein Gesetz ist. Er darf auch nicht rechtswidrige Vereinbarung enthalten.



Im Koalitionsvertrag steht drin, dass die Sprachkurse für alle mit Bedarf geöffnet werden sollen. Wenn man sich anguckt, dass Berlin zum Zeitpunkt des Koalitionsschlusses afaik über ein Jahr Rückstand bei der Bearbeitung von Anträgen hatte und heute afaik immer noch viele Monate für den Erstentscheid braucht, Jahre bis zu einer erfolgreichen Abschiebung oder einem dauerhaften Aufenthaltsstatus, dann ist das auch gerechtfertigt. Oder willst du einem 8 jährigen Flüchtlingskind erst mit 14 das erste Wort Deutsch beibringen, so dass es mit 16 zum ersten Mal eine Schule besuchen kann?
Integration sollte idealerweise vom ersten Tag an beginnen, alles andere ist verlorene Zeit und ein großes Risiko. Wir reden hier schließlich von Menschen und die kann man nicht mehrere Jahre im Aktenschrank pausieren lassen. Die leben. Und leben heißt, gerade im Falle von _Homo sapiens_ zusammenleben und dafür braucht es Kommunikation. Wenn ein Flüchtling keinerlei Chance hat, mit Einheimischen zu interagieren, dann bleibt ihm gar nichts anderes übrig, als nur mit seinesgleichen rumhängen und es entstehen genau die gleichen hochproblematischen Parallelgesellschaften, die Deutschland schon einmal mit den Gastarbeiterghettos der 50er und 60er aufgebaut hat. Eine misslungen Integration von einigen Dutzend, die letztlich dauerhaft hier bleiben, kostet den Staat weitaus mehr, als ein eigentlich überflüssiger Sprachkurs für ein paar hundert, die letztlich doch wieder gehen. Und dieses Verhältnis haben wir nicht einmal annähernd, der Schaden durch einen Verzicht auf Kurse wäre enorm.*

*: WENN die Kurse ihr Geld wert sind und tatsächlich zu Sprachkenntnissen und Verständnis für deutsche Sitten und Gebräuchen führen. Da kann in vielen Fällen dran gezweifelt werden, weil hier genauso Millionen zum Fenster rausgeworfen werden, wie bei HartzIVer-Terrorisiermaßnahmen. Aber das ist ein anderes Problem und gilt unabhängig davon, wen man zu den Kursen schickt.



> Zum Thema Ausreise:
> Wenn er Abgeschoben werden soll, dann gibt es erst Recht keine Begründung diese Kurse fortzusetzen.



Stimmt zwar, aber "soll" ist nicht das Gleiche wie "kann". Und bei der Effizienz deutscher Ämter würde ein Abbruch des Kurses vermutlich so lange dauern, dass man nur wenige Teilnahmewochen und null Leerwochen einspart (wenn aus einer 20 köpfigen Klasse eines 6 monatigen Kurses nach 4 Monaten 5 Köpfe verschwinden, wieviel Lehrpersonal braucht man dann die restlichen 2 Monate? Exakt: Weiterhin 1. Genauso, als ob sie dageblieben wären.), im Gegenzug aber eine Reihe weiterer Bürokräfte mit der Bearbeitung beschäftigt.
(Was schön für die Bürokräfte ist, aber dem Staat gar nichts bringt. Und sein wir ehrlich: Auch wenn "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge" als Fliehende zweiter Klasse gelten, kommen sie definitiv aus einem Leben das so verdammt viel mieser ist als alles, was es im Umkreis von 1000 km gibt, dass man ihnen zwei Monate mehr Sprachkurs gerade noch so gönnen kann.)



> Warum diesen nicht die Hilfe an die Kurse kopplen. Wer Teilnimmt bekommt Hilfe. So ist es für diese Leute besser. Da sie eine Gegenleistung erbringen können.



Könnte emotional sogar funktionieren, aber du brauchst dann einen riesen Apparat für "Ausnahmefälle", die wegen fehlender Kurse, bereits absolvierter Kurse, etc. nicht an dieser Regel teilnehmen können, aber trotzdem ihr Existenzsminimum brauchen. Mehr erhalten Flüchtlinge ja eh nicht.



> Integriert euch und findet Arbeit. Dann helfen wir euch mit Wohnungssuche.



Keine Wohnung, keine Sprachkenntnisse = keine Arbeit. In Deutschland muss man erstmal sehr viele Bs erfüllen, bevor man sich um A(rbeit) kümmern kann. Viele Erstaufnahmeeinrichtungen liegen z.B. schlicht am Arsch der Welt, weil es da nun einmal billiger ist und die Mehrheit der Deutschen ein Problem hat, wenn Menschen in die Nachbarschaft ziehen. Umgekehrt heißt das dann aber auch, dass Flüchtlinge die Wahl zwischen dem Bus um 10:00 und dem Bus um 16:00 haben und damit ist es nicht so einfach möglich, das 9:00 Vorstellungsgespräch für den 8:00-17:00 Job wahrzunehmen.



> Dann muss eine Art Verwaltung geschaffen werden. Dort muss sich Vorort gemeldet werden.



Du willst Geld sparen, in dem du in der ganzen Welt in jeder größeren Stadt ein Konsulat einrichtest? Rechne nochmal nach.



> Sonst evtl "Gutscheine" die von Institutionen Vor Ort akzeptiert werden.



+eine ganze Arbeitsgruppe, die Kooperationsverträge mit lokalen Institutionen abspricht?
Übe nochmal rechnen 




Rolk schrieb:


> Ich befürchte viele Medienvertreter und Politiker glauben den Stuss tatsächlich. Nur der Wähler lebt halt noch so weit in der Realität, dass er weis das jeder Cent für Flüchtlinge dem Steuerzahler abgezogen wird. Der Trick dahinter ist man kann nicht zuordnen wann und wo.



Ein Wähler, der sich über ein paar 100 Millionen Steuergelder Sorgen macht, die zu quasi 100% in deutsche Einrichtungen, deutsche Arbeitsplätze (wenn auch in seinen Augen sinnlose) und Einkäufe im deutschen Einzelhandel fließen, während an anderer Stelle einige 100 Milliarden Steuergelder an Banken gehen, die damit irgendwo am anderen Ende der Welt weiterpokern, so ein Wähler lebt nicht in der Realität, sondern in einer populistischen Märchenblase, aus der heraus er ausschließlich Schwachsinn fabrizieren wird.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Komisch, wieso haben das aber scheinbar früher durchaus weit mehr Kiregsflüchtlinge hinbekommen ihre Ausweisdokumente / Reisepass mitzunehmen und heute funktioniert das merkwürdigerweise nicht mehr?



Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege - aber ich glaube als das letzte Mal eine größere Menge Flüchtlinge wild über Grenzen in Mitteleuropa gewandert ist (und nicht im Rahmen von Siedlungsprogrammen vor Ort/an ihrer Landesgrenze abgeholt und z.T. schlicht mit provisorischen Papieren ausgestattet wurde), hatten die allesamt keine Pässe. Weil das Reichsamt die von Nichtarieren eingezogen hat.

Ganz abgesehen davon ist die Verfügbarkeit von Ausweispapieren sehr stark vom jeweiligen Herkunftsland abhängig. Wenn dort, Fluchtursache hin oder her, allgemein kaum welche ausgestellt werden/üblich sind, dann ist das halt so. Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht nur das typischerweise anwendbare "Diktator XY stellt keine Pässe für unterdrückte Volksgruppe AB auf der anderen Seite der Frontlinie aus", das ist viel banaler. Zum Beispiel haben auch 100% der US-Amerikaner keinen Personalausweis, weil es sowas in den USA überhaupt nicht gibt und 2/3* hätten im Falle eines plötzlichen Fluchtgrundes auch keinen Pass, weil sie sich nie ein Extradokument für Reisen aus der USA heraus zugelegt haben. Wer keinen Führerschein hat, legt da z.T. seine Kreditkarte oder sonstwas vor. Aber versuch du umgekehrt mal mit einer EC-Karte in die USA zu kommen - die USA würden die Rückname "abgeschobener Flüchtlinge" ebenfalls aufgrund mangelnder Papiere ablehnen und wir können nur von Glück reden, dass kein Abschiebebedarf in dieser Richtung besteht*

*: Diese beiden Aussagen mögen seit einem gewissen Amtsantritt vor gut einem Jahr überholt sein, mir liegen keine aktuellen Zahlen vor. Es gibt zumindest zahlreiche Berichte über mit illegalen Einanderern überfüllte Aufnahmeeinrichtungen in Kanada, afaik aber bislang keine Massenabschiebungen.
Sondern Hilfe.




Gripschi schrieb:


> Dazu braucht man aber eine Europäische Lösung. Diese finfge an mit Grenzlagern und Rückführung.



Ob du das europäisch löst oder nicht ist bezüglich der Rückführung egal. Bei gesamteuropäischen Lösungen geht es alleine um die Bezahlung der Untersuchungen (die die südlichen Staaten nicht mehr alleine zahlen wollen) und die Bezahlung der Unterbringung (die die mitteleuropäischen Staaten nicht mehr alleine bezahlen wollen). Aber das Grundproblem bei Abschiebung ist und bleibt das Gleiche:
Die Leute wollen nicht zurück, das "zurück" jenseits von "gestern" ist unbekannt und das vermutete "zurück" will die Leute nicht. (Ausgenommen politisch verfolgte. Die USA würden Snowden z.B. liebend gern zurücknehmen, wenn er nach Deutschland kommen und hier abgeschoben werden sollte.) Bei Kriegsflüchtlingen kommt noch hinzu, dass eine Rückführung mit Lebensgefahr für die Rückführenden verbunden wäre - man landet nicht mal eben auf IS-Territorium und hebt mit der gleichen Anzahl von Körperöffnungen wieder ab.
Somit hast du nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
- Einen Zaun bauen (egal ob an EU- oder Landesgrenzen) und die Leute davor verhungern lassen. Wortwörtlich. Beziehungsweise sie beim illegalen Grenzübertritt (sterbende Menschen haben wenig Respekt vor Gesetzen) erschießen. Erneut wortwörtlich.
oder
- Sie erstmal aufnehmen und die Bürokratie in Gang setzen.

Wir reden hier nuneinmal von Menschen, die ihr Leben in der Regel schon mindestens dreimal riskiert haben (Aufgabe ihres alten Lebens, Durchquerung der Sahara oder der Kriegsgebiete im nahen Osten, Überquerung des Mittelmeers), um nach Europa zu fliehen. Das kann man bewerten wie man will, aber Fakt ist, dass die Menschen nichts außer ihrer Hoffnung haben und sich durch wortwörtlich nichts außer dem Tod davon abbringen lassen.



> Z.b. Schiffe aus Afrika abfangen und zurück Schleppen.



Es kommen schon lange kaum noch Schiffe. Es kommen Schlauchboote die schon untergehen, wenn die Leute sich in Richtung eines Rettungsschiffes auf einer Seite neigen. Die bei leichtem Seegang selbst dann vollaufen, wenn man sie nicht schleppt - ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie meistens rein physisch keine Schleppösen haben dürften. Der neueste Trend besteht jetzt wohl darin, dass die Boote nicht einmal einen Motor haben, weil sich die Schlepper abholen lassen, sobald das Boot auf hoher See ist, und bei der Gelegenheit den teuren Außenborder gleich mitnehmen.



> Die Schiffe könnten dann z.b. in Italien/Griechenland verwertet werden.



Selbst als noch größere Schiffe kamen, gab es da nichts zu verwerten. Ich hab zwei Exemplare auf Kreta bewundern können (und Kreta ist schon allein wegen der langen Fahrstrecke immer eher was für die absoluten Luxustransfers gewesen - dementsprechend war das sogar einmal ein größerer Trawler mit zwei Oberdecks und locker 1,5-3 m Freibord und einmal ein Küstenfrachter der seinem hohen Bug und der hohen, mit vollwertigen Windabweisern versehenen Brückenverkleidung irgendwann mal für Biskaya oder Nordsee gebaut wurde. Keine nordafrikanischen Fischerboote also). Da war alles rausgerissen, was man noch irgendwo verwerten könnte, bis hin zu den Lampen und zum Teil sogar den Scheiben. Von den Maschinen müssen sie genug abmontiert haben, dass die Kähne trotz vermutlich reichlich Wasser im Bauch mindestens 30 cm weiter über die Wasseroberfläche ragten, als sie es dem reichen Bewuchs zu urteilen nach die letzten Jahre ihres Dienstes jemals hinbekommen haben. Und der Stahl des Frachters sah so mürbe aus, dass ich schon Bedenken beim Betreten gehabt hätte. An einer Stelle war sogar die Ecke zwischen Deck und Bordwand faustgroß durchgerostet. Da finden sich normalerweise die größten Materialstärken überhaupt, je nach Alter des Schiffes würde ich auf 5-10 cm Stahl zum Zeitpunkt der Fertigstellung tippen. Aber übrig war davon nichts mehr.
In kurz: Der Wert dieser Schiffe entspricht ihrem Gewicht multipliziert mit dem aktuellen Wert von Stahlschrott respektive (in den weit überwiegenden Fällen) dem von gammligen, feuchten Brennholz abzüglich der Kosten für die Entfernung und Entsorgung giftiger Anstriche, Ölresten, ggf. Asbest, etc.. Das ist in aller Regel eine sehr negative Summe, nicht umsonst werden nicht-Binnenschiffe heute meistens mit halbseidenen Tricks nach Indien zum Abwracken verbracht. In Europa ist selbst die Verwertung von weitaus besser erhaltenen Schiffen ein Verlustgeschäft.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Ein mMn guter Vorschlag.
> Wieso nicht komplett Sachleistungen?
> Vollversorgung, Unterbringung, Netzzugang.
> Sachleistungen, kein Bargeld mehr bis die Frage geklaert ist ob Asylberechtigt oder nicht.



Wurde (wird?) in einigen Gemeinden so gehandhabt, kostet aber in der Regel mehr, sorgt für extreme Unzufriedenheit und behindert die Integration. Letztlich sprichst du von einer totalen Planwirtschaft in allen Aspekten, die das Leben dieser Leute betrifft - mit all der Ineffizienzen und der Passungenauigkeiten und dem enormen Zusatzaufwand, wenn der eine das Leben eines anderen planen soll, anstatt den das einfach selber machen zu lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2017)

[sry für Doppelpost. Kann weg.]


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also willst du mit einem Kriegsschiff das Hoheitsgebiet eines fremden Landes verletzen? Könnte man als kriegerischen Akt auslegen. Würde mich daher nicht wundern, dass das deutsche Kriegsschiff dann von deutschen Waffen versenkt wird. Und was machst du mit Leuten, die aus dem Kongo oder so kommen? Fluss aufwärts fahren, bis du dort ankommst?



Weil wir (der Westen, die NATO) da ja sonst immer sehr viel Wert drauf legen, oder?

Aber hier ist es auf einmal schlimm? Und wenn einer aus Kongo kommt? Ab nach Nordafrika, kann er da sein Glück versuchen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie in China? Also Kinder ermorden?
> Dass es in China Gender Tötungen gibt, ist dir klar?
> Sowas unterstützt du? Echt? Menschenverachtender geht es ja nicht.



Das Schwangerschaftsabbruch kein Mord ist, sollte sich langsam rumgesprochen haben.

Schwangerschaftsabbruch ist auch in Deutschland normal. Was ist daran jetzt "menschenverachtend"?

Um dich zu zitieren, dein Beitrag hat keinen Inhalt, nur Populismus.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Schwangerschaftsabbruch kein Mord ist, sollte sich langsam rumgesprochen haben.
> 
> Schwangerschaftsabbruch ist auch in Deutschland normal. Was ist daran jetzt "menschenverachtend"?



Es ist menschenverachtend, Kinder aufgrund ihres Geschlechts zu töten. Und das ist auch in Deutschland praktisch immer verboten. Auch in China sieht die Situation nicht viel anders aus.


----------



## Sparanus (24. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche, was die SPD mit der Linkspartei hinter sich hat (nur halt auf der anderen politischen Seite). Unter Schröder wurde die SPD rechter. Links entstand ein Vakuum. Das wurde von der Linkspartei besetzt.


Da vertust du dich etwas, die Spaltung der Sozialdemokratie ist schon deutlich länger her. 

Das deutsche Parteiensystem wurde in der frühen Bundesrepublik sehr stark komprimiert und das kommt jetzt zurück.
Alleine CDU und FDP mussten Wähler vom Zentrum, BVP, DDP, DVP, DNVP und NSDAP übernehmen.
Davon waren alleine 3 Parteien Republikfeindlich gesinnt.
Es ist ein Irrtum zu denken, dass diese Wähler verschwunden sind.
Während die FDP praktisch der Nachfolger von DDP und DVP ist, die CDU/CSU der von DZP, BVP und Teilen der NSDAP (hier eher Märzgefallene als überzeugte Nazis).
Deswegen die AfD ist keine neue Nazi Partei sondern die neue DNVP. Wer sich die politische Richtung dieser Partei ansieht wird feststellen, dass die Ziele und Mitglieder dieser Partei sehr gut zur AFD passen. Weitaus besser als die der NSDAP.


----------



## Mottekus (24. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schwangerschaftsabbruch ist auch in Deutschland normal.



Von normal kann aber keine Rede sein sofern der Schwangerschaftsabbruch nicht aus zwingend medizinischen Gründen oder auf eigenen Wunsch vollzogen wird.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Schwangerschaftsabbruch kein Mord ist, sollte sich langsam rumgesprochen haben.
> 
> Schwangerschaftsabbruch ist auch in Deutschland normal. Was ist daran jetzt "menschenverachtend"?
> 
> Um dich zu zitieren, dein Beitrag hat keinen Inhalt, nur Populismus.



Ich rede nicht von Schwangerschaftsabbruch, sondern davon, dass das Kind geboren und danach getötet wird.
Morderische Einkindpolitik - Meinung - Tagesspiegel
Und du strebst ja so eine Politik an, dass es nur noch ein Kind pro Mutter gibt. 
Und das ist Menschenverachtend.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Es ist menschenverachtend, Kinder aufgrund ihres Geschlechts zu töten. Und das ist auch in Deutschland praktisch immer verboten. Auch in China sieht die Situation nicht viel anders aus.



Richtig, in China ist es auch verboten. Also wo ist jetzt genau das Problem?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Da vertust du dich etwas, die Spaltung der Sozialdemokratie ist schon deutlich länger her.
> 
> Das deutsche Parteiensystem wurde in der frühen Bundesrepublik sehr stark komprimiert und das kommt jetzt zurück.
> Alleine CDU und FDP mussten Wähler vom Zentrum, BVP, DDP, DVP, DNVP und NSDAP übernehmen.
> ...



Ist ein interessanter Aspekt, so habe ich das noch nie gesehen. Aber es entkräftet ja meine Behauptung über die SPD und die Linkspartei nicht. Die Linkspartei bzw. ihr Vorgänger (PDS) waren bundespolitisch kaum relevant, bevor die SPD unter Schröder nach rechts gegangen sit.



Mottekus schrieb:


> Von normal kann aber keine Rede sein sofern der Schwangerschaftsabbruch nicht aus zwingend medizinischen Gründen oder auf eigenen Wunsch vollzogen wird.



Naja, die Tötung von Mädchen in China passiert ja auf eigenen Wunsch. Das machen ja die Eltern.

Das ist kein politische, sondern ein soziales bzw. gesellschaftliches Problem.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von Schwangerschaftsabbruch, sondern davon, dass das Kind geboren und danach getötet wird.



Was auch in China ein strafbarer Mord ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Morderische Einkindpolitik - Meinung - Tagesspiegel
> Und du strebst ja so eine Politik an, dass es nur noch ein Kind pro Mutter gibt.
> Und das ist Menschenverachtend.



Ich kann in deinem Artikel nicht erkennen, dass die Politik das anorndet, im Gegenteil im Artikel steht ja 



> seit 1995 verbotene – Abtreibung der durch Ultraschall frühzeitig erkannten weiblichen Föten.



Ergo, das ist kein politisches, sondern ein soziales bzw. gesellschaftliches Problem.

Die Ein Kind Politik ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, aber sie hat die Überbevölkerung zumindest ein bisschen abgedämpft.

Ansonsten steht es dir frei, zwischen deiner ganzen Empörung selbst mal Alternative zu nennen, wie man die Überbevölkerung in den Griff bekommt.

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Verminaard (24. November 2017)

Kaaruzo auf seinem Weg der verlinkten Aussagen vs. "das bzw. Du ist/ biste menschenverachtend".
Zumindest weis man dann wo man Diskussonsteilnehmer einordnen kann.

Gefühlte Wahrheit vs. Fakten....


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2017)

Gut das Steinmeyer das letzte Wort hat.  Wenigstens einer mit Vernunft. Die verhalten sich ja alle wie im Kindergarten.


----------



## Gripschi (24. November 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Kaaruzo auf seinem Weg der verlinkten Aussagen vs. "das bzw. Du ist/ biste menschenverachtend".
> Zumindest weis man dann wo man Diskussonsteilnehmer einordnen kann.
> 
> Gefühlte Wahrheit vs. Fakten....


So wie interssierteUserin ihn damals Offen Unterstellt hat ein Anhänger ich glaub Göbels zu sein?

Eine Aussage welche er nie tätigte, aber wehemnt von IU hochgehalten wurde. Den Nachweis erbrachte sie übrigens nicht.

War einfacher gegen Ihn zu Haten in dem Moment.
___

Und auch hier Grade:

Er hat es lediglich als Lösung oder Ansatz aufgezeigt.

Er hat nie das "Töten" von Ungeborenen befürwortet. Er hat lediglich darauf hingewiesen das es Teils Kulturelle Probleme sind die da mit zu führen.
___

Bitte Bleibt Sachlich und fängt keine Diffamierungen an.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Und auch hier Grade:
> 
> Er hat es lediglich als Lösung oder Ansatz aufgezeigt.
> 
> Er hat nie das "Töten" von Ungeborenen befürwortet. Er hat lediglich darauf hingewiesen das es Teils Kulturelle Probleme sind die da mit zu führen.



Was verstehst du denn unter "rigoros durchsetzen"?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo sollen diese Leute denn alle unterkommen? Einfach mal eine 1-Kind Politik einführen und wie China (als diese Politik noch galt) das* rigoros durchsetzen.* Ich glaube (müsste ich nochmal nachlesen) das China so ca. 250-300 Mio. Menschen eingespart hat.



Für mich klingt das so, dass der Staat das verfolgen und entscheiden muss, gegen den Willen von Schwangeren und entweder die Schwangerschaft mit Gewalt abbrechen oder das Neugeborene töten.
Exakt das macht der chinesische Staat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. November 2017)

Das macht der Staat natürlich nicht. 

Wer sich nicht an die Ein-Kind Politk hält, wird gesellschaftlich benachteiligt. 

Hier eine schöne Übersicht, was man so machen kann:

Ein-Kind-Politik – Wikipedia

Wem ein Kind zu wenig ist, dann kann man ja über die Zwei-Kind Politik nachdenken, das hat China ja mittlerweile bestimmt. Auf jeden Fall immer noch besser, als wenn die Überbevölkerung weiter zunimmt.


----------



## Verminaard (24. November 2017)

Stimmt leider doch.
Zumindest laut einem Artikel aus 2012: China - Schwangere im siebten Monat zu Abtreibung gezwungen - Panorama - Suddeutsche.de
Ist selbstverstaendlich ein NoGo.
Wie China aktuell verfaehrt ka.
Die versuchen der bevoelkerungsemmxplosion Herr zu werden.
Macht jetzt genau noch wer? Was ist die alternative? Einfach zuschauen und warten was passiert ala Natur regelt?
Gibt ein Problem, der Mensch hebelt hier die Natur etwas aus.
Hoffen das die geburtenreichen Regionen selbst merken das so eine Entwicklung fatal ist?
Wird auch nicht passieren. In weiten Teilen Afrikas gehoeren viele nachkommen zur Kultur.
Aufklaerung und verhuetungshilfe bringt bis jetzt auch nix.
Die schlechteste aller loesungen ist in Europa soviel wie moeglich Menschen aufzunehmen.
Na es ist human und wir machen damit ordentlich was fuer unser moralisches gewissen.

Ist doch was!

Waer da die bloede Sache nicht, das man mit so einem verhalten Anreize schafft das sich noch mehr auf den Weg machen, noch mehr am weg nach Europa verrecken, also nicht nur im Mittelmeer. Sahara z.b. Aber das ist soooo weit weg, das sehen wir ja nicht, wohingegen die töten im Mittelmeer wichtig sind.
Das ist so elendig verlogen..... 
Aber kaaruzo ist der unmensch hier.

Schaut doch mal in den Spiegel und wiederholt eure Aussagen da nochmal, mit dem Zusatz die Reichweite der Aussage zu bedenken.

Moralische ueberlegenheit fuern popo.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2017)

Na ja, die Natur regelt das auch von selbst. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie die Zahlen sind, aber ab einem gewissen Grad einer Gesellschaft nimmt die Geburtenrate ab.
Das sieht man gut in den Industriestaaten, die eine deutlich geringere Geburtenrate haben.
Und auch die Menschen, die in die Industriestaaten einwandern, werden sich der Geburtenrate anpassen.
Und ernähren kann man die Weltbevölkerung, das ist nicht das Problem. Das Problem ist die ungerechte Verteilung.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, die Natur regelt das auch von selbst. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie die Zahlen sind, aber ab einem gewissen Grad einer Gesellschaft nimmt die Geburtenrate ab.
> Das sieht man gut in den Industriestaaten, die eine deutlich geringere Geburtenrate haben.
> Und auch die Menschen, die in die Industriestaaten einwandern, werden sich der Geburtenrate anpassen.
> Und ernähren kann man die Weltbevölkerung, das ist nicht das Problem. Das Problem ist die ungerechte Verteilung.




Wen aber die Industrie Staaten sagen wa es gibt einige Leuten die wollen das nur deutschen in altenheim arbeiten  (extreme Fall) 

Wo willst du sie herholen ? 

In 12 Jahren 500 000
2050 brauchen wir 1.5mil 


Die ost Europäer haben kein Bock mehr auf die deutschen in Altenheim und gehen andere Länder


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. November 2017)

Ganz einfach: Die Arbeit endlich mal besser bezahlen. Ich hätte auch keinen Bock, mich runterzurocken für so einen Lohn. Leg mal ein paar Euro drauf und stell noch ein paar mehr Kräfte ein, sodass das ganze nicht mehr so ein Knochenjob ist, weil ein Pfleger Dutzende andere versorgen muss.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, die Natur regelt das auch von selbst. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie die Zahlen sind, aber ab einem gewissen Grad einer Gesellschaft nimmt die Geburtenrate ab.
> Das sieht man gut in den Industriestaaten, die eine deutlich geringere Geburtenrate haben.
> Und auch die Menschen, die in die Industriestaaten einwandern, werden sich der Geburtenrate anpassen.
> Und ernähren kann man die Weltbevölkerung, das ist nicht das Problem. Das Problem ist die ungerechte Verteilung.



Das hat nichts mit der Regelung durch die Natur zu tun sondern mit der gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung. In Industriestaaten nimmt die Geburtenrate ab weil der Lebensstandard wesentlich gestiegen / höher ist und entsprechend auch die soziale Absicherung und medizinische Versorgung besser.
Das Problem daran ist aber das unser aktueller Lebensstandard hier, auf Grund limitierter Ressourcen, nicht mal eben auf einen Planeten mit 7,5 Milliarden Menschen, Tendenz stark steigend, ausdehnbar ist.

Im Umkehrschluss ist auch da die Zahl der Geburten am hösten wo viele Menschen am ärmsten sind (Indien, Afrika, Südamerika), weil viele Kinder dort eine bessere Chance zu überleben und im Alter abgesichert zu sein bedeuten, gleichzeitig aber die prikären Situationen verschärfen und die begrenzten natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen weiter zerstören (Trinkwasser / Weideland, bzw. Farmland).

Wir haben also ein Problem das sich mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eben nicht im guten auf natürlichen Wege lösen lassen wird.
Die einzige natürliche Lösung ist entweder das uns unerwartet eine unheilbare Seuche ereilt, die mal eben 80%. der Weltbevölkerung auslöscht, oder wir unsere natürlichen Ressourcen auf dem Planeten durch Überbevölkerung und dadurch entstehende Verschmutzung, Ausbeutung, so weit überstrapazieren das ein großer Teil der Menschen auf Grund dadurch entstehender Mängel umkommen wird.

Ob das humaner ist als im Vorfeld eine staatliche Politik zu betreiben und Geburten zu verhindern?
Kann man sich jetzt darüber streiten, aber ich würde denn Standpunkt vertreten, nein. Eine durch vorhergehendes handeln entsprechend provozierte Situation mit verhungernden, verdurstenden, an Seuchen und Krankheiten sterbenden Menschen wären dann sicher auch nicht humaner.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. November 2017)

Geburtenkontrolle wäre in dem Sinne nur Symptombekämpfung, abgesehen davon, dass das für Millionen Tote sorgt.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Geburtenkontrolle wäre in dem Sinne nur Symptombekämpfung, abgesehen davon, dass das für Millionen Tote sorgt.



Und die andere Lösung, die entsteht wenn man nichts macht wird auch für Milliarden Tote sorgen.
Also wie sieht nun deine Lösung aus, wenn das eine Mist ist und das andere auch Mist ist, außer dich darüber zu monieren wie unhuman Geburtenkontrolle ist?

Ein natürlicher Fressfeind des Menschen, oder Wohlstand für alle wird das Problem nicht für dich lösen.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Die Arbeit endlich mal besser bezahlen. Ich hätte auch keinen Bock, mich runterzurocken für so einen Lohn. Leg mal ein paar Euro drauf und stell noch ein paar mehr Kräfte ein, sodass das ganze nicht mehr so ein Knochenjob ist, weil ein Pfleger Dutzende andere versorgen muss.



Wir leben ja in einem Leistungsgesellschaft und alte kranke Menschen zählen leider nicht mehr dazu und Menschen die sie versorgen auch nicht 

Kann man auch auf Erzieher ausweiten.

Und wir haben in Deutschland ein kollektive Verdrängung


----------



## Adi1 (24. November 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Kann man auch auf Erzieher ausweiten.



Wozu braucht man denn Erzieher?

Für die Erziehung ihrer eigenen Kinder sind die Eltern zuständig,
wer dafür keine Zeit hat, kann eben halt keine Bälger in die die Welt setzen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Geburtenkontrolle wäre in dem Sinne nur Symptombekämpfung, abgesehen davon, dass das für Millionen Tote sorgt.



Schon jetzt sterben jeden Tag zehntausende auf der Welt an Hunger, Armut, mangelnder Hygiene etc. und die Weltbevölkerung wächst trotzdem rasant weiter.

Was wäre denn dein Vorschlag?


----------



## Adi1 (24. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schon jetzt sterben jeden Tag zehntausende auf der Welt an Hunger, Armut, mangelnder Hygiene etc. und die Weltbevölkerung wächst trotzdem rasant weiter.
> 
> Was wäre denn dein Vorschlag?



Da wird es keinen Vorschlag geben, die Verteilungskämpfe werden immer brutaler werden.

Die Menschen, welchen unseren Scheiß billig herstellen,
werden auch noch in 20 Jahren in der Armut hocken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. November 2017)

Groko-Gesprach bei Steinmeier: Zum Dank kassiert die SPD von der Union die erste Ansage - WELT

Der neuste Lacher aus dem Hause CDU:



> Mit 20 Prozent könne man aber keine Bedingungen stellen, sagte der CDU-Politiker.



Komisch, die Grünen mit ihren 8,9% konnte das ganz gut und die CDU (und auch die CSU) sind ihnen da großzügig entgegekommen.

Hoffentlich hält die SPD stand und macht nicht wieder den Steigbügel für Merkel.


----------



## Sparanus (24. November 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Menschen, welchen unseren Scheiß billig herstellen,
> werden auch noch in 20 Jahren in der Armut hocken.


Einspruch
In China und anderen asiatischen Staaten haben wir doch gesehen wie rasant sich eine Gesellschaft modernisieren kann.

Die ein Kind Politik halte ich für eine gute Lösung, die leider in einigen Ländern mit Problemen behaftet ist. Diesen angesprochenen Mädchenmord gibt es in Indien auch, ohne Ein Kind Politik. Hier haben wir halt ein kulturelles Problem, was in anderen Ländern so gar nicht bestehen muss. 

Frage ist ob die Staaten mit diesem Geburtenproblem das überhaupt durchsetzen können.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit der Regelung durch die Natur zu tun sondern mit der gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung. In Industriestaaten nimmt die Geburtenrate ab weil der Lebensstandard wesentlich gestiegen / höher ist und entsprechend auch die soziale Absicherung und medizinische Versorgung besser.
> Das Problem daran ist aber das unser aktueller Lebensstandard hier, auf Grund limitierter Ressourcen, nicht mal eben auf einen Planeten mit 7,5 Milliarden Menschen, Tendenz stark steigend, ausdehnbar ist.



Das meine ich ja mit Natur. 
Die Gesellschaft und die Ressourcen regeln das am Ende von selbst und die Bevölkerung des Planeten sinkt auch irgendwann wieder.


----------



## Verminaard (24. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja mit Natur.
> Die Gesellschaft und die Ressourcen regeln das am Ende von selbst und die Bevölkerung des Planeten sinkt auch irgendwann wieder.



Aber wenn die Gesellschaft hier eingreift ist das doch Nazi!

Entscheide dich doch mal. Irgendwie komm ich bei deinen Aussagen nicht mehr wirklich mit.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Gesellschaft hier eingreift ist das doch Nazi!
> 
> Entscheide dich doch mal. Irgendwie komm ich bei deinen Aussagen nicht mehr wirklich mit.



Scheint keiner zu verstehen. 
Kinder sind teuer. Ganz einfach. Was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen?
Früher hast du viele Kinder gehabt. Mein Vater hatte z.B. 5 Geschwister. Das war damals so üblich.
Meine Eltern haben nur zwei Kinder. Ich habe auch nur zwei Kinder. Mehr sind nicht finanzierbar.
Und das meine ich eben damit, wenn ich sage, dass die Natur das so regelt.

Alles andere wäre ja auch Unsinn, denn Kinder bekommen betrifft das Selbstbestimmungsrecht des Menschen. Das kann und darf der Staat in keiner Form einschränken.


----------



## Two-Face (24. November 2017)

Es gibt doch aktuell genug Terroranschläge überall, sodass die Bestand des Homo sapiens sich sowieso reduziert.
O.K., der war jetzt makaber.

Aber hier mal ein weniger makaberes, sondern durchaus reales Stichwort: Krebs.
Der dezimiert uns bereits seit Jahrzehnten...


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt doch aktuell genug Terroranschläge überall, sodass die Bestand des Homo sapiens sich sowieso reduziert.
> O.K., der war jetzt makaber.



Wieso Terroranschläge? 
Bei dem Müll, was wir essen, ist es verwunderlich, dass wir nicht schon alle tot sind. 
Offensichtlich ist der Homo Sapiens widerstandsfähiger als erwartet.


----------



## Verminaard (24. November 2017)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, regelt die Natur, oder wie auch immer du das nennen magst, die Geburtenrate in den wohlhabenden Laendern.
Was hat das mit der Bevoelkerungsexplosion in den armen Regionen der Erde zu tun?

Runtergerechnet: wenn die Deutschen durch die Natur weniger werden, ist wieder alles auf der Welt in Ordnung?


----------



## Two-Face (24. November 2017)

Autounfälle, Alkohol, Drogen und der Umstand, dass die Menschen, je besser es ihnen geht irgendwie immer selbstsüchtiger und verrückter werden, werden der wachsenden Überbevölkerung schon auch irgendwie Herr.

Und wenn's irgendwann mal irgendwie kracht, ist die aktuelle, junge, Generation doch überwiegend sowieso nicht in der Lage, um sich zu kümmern. Geb' einer Gruppe von Internethabhängigen einen Kochlöffel anstelle eines Smartphones in die Hand und die werden sich damit bestenfalls am Rücken kratzen.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, regelt die Natur, oder wie auch immer du das nennen magst, die Geburtenrate in den wohlhabenden Laendern.
> Was hat das mit der Bevoelkerungsexplosion in den armen Regionen der Erde zu tun?
> 
> Runtergerechnet: wenn die Deutschen durch die Natur weniger werden, ist wieder alles auf der Welt in Ordnung?



Und wieder nicht verstanden --- ich verstehe es einfach nicht. 
Je höher der Lebensstandard ist, desto geringer ist die Geburtenrate.
Heute mag sie in Afrika sehr hoch sein, das wird sich in den nächsten 50 bis 100 Jahren ändern und dann sinken, wie sie in den Industrieländern heute schon gesunken ist.
Du musst endlich mal langfristig denken und nicht bis zum nächsten AFd Parteitag.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. November 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und die andere Lösung, die entsteht wenn man nichts macht wird auch für Milliarden Tote sorgen.
> Also wie sieht nun deine Lösung aus, wenn das eine Mist ist und das andere auch Mist ist, außer dich darüber zu monieren wie unhuman Geburtenkontrolle ist?
> 
> Ein natürlicher Fressfeind des Menschen, oder Wohlstand für alle wird das Problem nicht für dich lösen.



Wohlstand gerechter verteilen würde vermutlich besser funktionieren.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wohlstand gerechter verteilen würde vermutlich besser funktionieren.



Also hoffen, dass die SPD umfällt und es wieder eine große Koalition gibt. 
Ich bin ja mal neugierig, wie lange es dauert, bis es mal eine Wahl gibt, bei der es dann für eine Koalition von Union und SPD nicht mehr für eine Mehrheit reichen wird.
In 4 Jahren? In 8 Jahren?


----------



## Verminaard (24. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieder nicht verstanden --- ich verstehe es einfach nicht.
> Je höher der Lebensstandard ist, desto geringer ist die Geburtenrate.
> Heute mag sie in Afrika sehr hoch sein, das wird sich in den nächsten 50 bis 100 Jahren ändern und dann sinken, wie sie in den Industrieländern heute schon gesunken ist.
> Du musst endlich mal langfristig denken und nicht bis zum nächsten AFd Parteitag.



Danke fuer die Unterstellung. Willst du mich hier diffamieren, den Wert meiner Aussagen mindern oder was soll die Anspielung mit dem AfD Parteitag.
Du kennst mich so ueberhaupt nicht. 
Abgesehen davon. Selbst wenn ich der hoechstmoegliche AfD Funktionaer waere, waer mir das scheissegal ob du das gut findest oder nicht, oder ob du darueber die Nase ruempfst.
Deine Postings sprechen fuer dich. Nicht nur in diesem Thread.

Ich muss langfristig denken? Du redest hier von den naechsten 50-100 Jahren. Was genau wird sich da in den aermsten Laendern aendern?
Da wird genau der gleiche Wohlstand einziehen wie in der "ersten" Welt? Ich bin halt auch zu bloed das zu verstehen. Liegt doch so offensichtlich auf der Hand.  Afrika wird eine 180° Kehrtwende machen und was sie in den letzten 50 Jahren nicht geschafft haben, wird jetzt ploetzlich passieren.


Uno-Prognose: So entwickelt sich die Bevolkerung bis 2100 - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Spiegel ist doch eh eine tolle Quelle. Erstes Ergebniss in der Suchmaschine. Ich hab nicht mal den Artikel gelesen. Die Ueberschrift hat gereicht um das zu bestaetigen, was nicht nur ich erwarte bzw. befuerchte.
Aber DU weist es besser. Die Natur wird alles Regeln. In Afrika und den anderen Entwicklungslaendern wird es in 50 Jahren so einen Wohlstand geben, welcher zu einem automatischen Geburtenrueckgang fuehren wird. Nebenbei wird sich die Mentalitaet und Kultur drastisch aendern. 
Speziell in Teilen von Afrika, wo viele Kinder ein Zeichen von großer Manneskraft sind, wird ploetzlich umgedacht.

Deine Loesung zusammengefasst: in spaetestens 100 Jahren wird ueberall auf der Welt der Wohlstand herrschen, wie wir es in den "erste" Welt Laendern jetzt schon haben und das Problem der Ueberbevoelkerung wird sich von selbst loesen.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Deine Loesung zusammengefasst: in spaetestens 100 Jahren wird ueberall auf der Welt der Wohlstand herrschen, wie wir es in den "erste" Welt Laendern jetzt schon haben und das Problem der



Wie gesagt -- du verstehst es einfach nicht. Kann man halt nicht ändern.


----------



## Verminaard (24. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt -- du verstehst es einfach nicht. Kann man halt nicht ändern.



Wieso versuchst du es nicht (mir) zu erklaeren?


----------



## Tengri86 (24. November 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man denn Erzieher?
> 
> Für die Erziehung ihrer eigenen Kinder sind die Eltern zuständig,
> wer dafür keine Zeit hat, kann eben halt keine Bälger in die die Welt setzen.




In Kindergarten zu bsp.

Und heutzutage müssen beide Elternteile arbeiten

Sogar meine Eltern arbeiten beide immer noch


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. November 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso versuchst du es nicht (mir) zu erklaeren?



Ist doch ganz einfach: Der Grund für die vielen Kinder in Afrika ist Überleben. Ohne Rente und soziale Absicherung sind Kinder das einzige Mittel, selbst lange überleben zu können. Zusammen kann eine Familie dann leichter für das Überleben aller sorgen. Teamwork sozusagen. Hier in Deutschland hast du das Problem nicht, hier gibt es diese Absicherung. Also gibt es für viele nicht die Notwendigkeit, Kinder zu bekommen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also hoffen, dass die SPD umfällt und es wieder eine große Koalition gibt.



Definiere gerecht


----------



## Nightslaver (24. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wohlstand gerechter verteilen würde vermutlich besser funktionieren.



Also DDR-Verhältnisse, oder weniger für alle 7,5 Mrd. Menschen und bis das umgesetzt ist ist es auch schon wieder hinfällig, weil die Bevölkerung auf 9 Mrd. Menschen, oder mehr, angewachsen ist?


----------



## efdev (24. November 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also DDR-Verhältnisse, oder weniger für alle 7,5 Mrd. Menschen und bis das umgesetzt ist ist es auch schon wieder hinfällig, weil die Bevölkerung auf 9 Mrd. Menschen, oder mehr, angewachsen ist?



Also lieber weiter wie bisher an einer Stelle mehr und dafür an allen anderen Ecken weniger


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. November 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also DDR-Verhältnisse, oder weniger für alle 7,5 Mrd. Menschen und bis das umgesetzt ist ist es auch schon wieder hinfällig, weil die Bevölkerung auf 9 Mrd. Menschen, oder mehr, angewachsen ist?



Komisch, das gerechte Verteilung immer gleich DDR bedeutet - wie kommst du darauf?

Es wäre schon mal ein Anfang, den Berg nicht noch weiter anzuhäufen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Komisch, das gerechte Verteilung immer gleich DDR bedeutet - wie kommst du darauf?
> 
> Es wäre schon mal ein Anfang, den Berg nicht noch weiter anzuhäufen.



Weil du nicht gleiche Lebensverhätlnisse für 7,5 Mrd. Menschen+ erreichen wirst und weiter eine Konsumgesellschaft nach aktuellen Muster / Möglichkeiten aufrechterhalten können wirst, in der die Menschen jährlich Luxusprodukte wie Grafikkarten, Autos, Mobiltelefone, Fernsehr, Waschmaschinen, Kühlschränke usw. kaufen können.
Also wirst du die Kaufkraft und damit denn Kosnum massiv einschränken müssen.
Die Lebensverhältnisse / Konsumverhältnisse der DDR sind da halt ein relativ realistischer Zustand, vieleicht sogar noch zu optimistisch.

Ich persöhnlich halte daher das Anstreben einer Verringerung der Weltbevölkerung und damit verbundene bessere Lebensbedingungen für alle für besser als 8 Mrd. Menschen bei sehr bescheidenen Lebensbedingungen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. November 2017)

Natürlich geht das nicht. Da aber unser Lebensstil nciht auf Nachhaltigkeit beruht, muss man genua da ansetzen. Wozu braucht man alle 2 Jahre ne neue Waschmaschine/TV/Handy/whatever? Guck dir mal die Müllberge an, die dadurch produziert werden. Und dann sollen erst mal Milliarden Menschen wegtreten, damit du bloß kein bisschen von diesem Lebensstil runtermusst? Das ist egoistisch sondergleichen.

Auch die Umsetzbarkeit wird schwierig. Solange der Wohlstand in Afrika so bescheiden ist, wird dort keiner auf die Idee kommen, jetzt mal nur ein Kind zu bekommen damit globale Probleme gelöst werden können und wir unseren Lebensstandard so halten können. Dort geht es schlichtweg ums nackte Überleben. Und dann wundern sich Menschen hier, dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die auch was von dem Kuchen hier abhaben wollen.


----------



## Grestorn (25. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die richtige Konsequenz wäre natürlich alle Leute mit "verlorenem" Pass gar nicht erst ins Land zu lassen. Weil spätestens, wenn ein Asylverfahren negativ beschieden wird und der Bewerber ausreisepflichtig ist, wird man ihn nicht los.



Das widerspricht unserer Verfassung. 

Das Recht auf Asyl ist explizit nicht am Vorhandensein eines Passes gebunden. Da das auch reichlich widersinnig wäre. Ein Staat, der eine Person verfolgt, wird dieser Person eher selten einen Pass ausstellen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. November 2017)

Nein, wenn sie einmal im Land sind dürfen sie mit oder ohne Pass einen Asylantrag stellen, aber ins Land reinlassen müssen wir niemanden der kein EU Bürger ist.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (26. November 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, wenn sie einmal im Land sind dürfen sie mit oder ohne Pass einen Asylantrag stellen, aber ins Land reinlassen müssen wir niemanden der kein EU Bürger ist.


Genfer Menschenrechtskonvention ist dir aber ein Begriff,  oder? Diese Aussage ist genauso dumm,  wie das Deutschland keine flüchtenden aufnehmen müsse,  da man binnenland ist.  Erst dieser Egoismus hat doch zu den jetzigen zahlen geführt.  Schrecklich das heute nur noch 5min weiter gedacht wird.  Würde sich jedes EU Land an Dublin 3 halten und man nach einem Schlüssel fair verteilen,  gäbe es keine Probleme.  Das hätte man aber schon vor 30 Jahren machen sollen. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (26. November 2017)

Danke, Unrockstar. Ich bin es langsam müde, das offensichtliche immer zu wiederholen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. November 2017)

Hättest du dir selbst mal durchlesen sollen. 
Wir dürfen sie nicht zurückweisen, wenn sie direkt vor unserer Grenze in Gefahr sind. Das sehe ich in ganz Europa nicht, außerdem dürfen wir die, die eine Gefahr für die öffentliche Sicherheit sind zurückweisen.
Was die ganze Sache aber noch einfacher macht ist die Tatsache, dass Kriegsflüchtlinge keine Konventionsflüchtlinge sind.

Deutschland muss Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, die es bis hierher geschafft haben. Nach internationalen Recht, nach EU Recht nicht.

@Grestorn
Paragraphen her oder leise sein!


----------



## Grestorn (26. November 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @Grestorn
> Paragraphen her oder leise sein!



Was für einen Paragraph? Du meinst das Recht auf Asyl?

Hier steht alles über das Asylrecht, das man wissen muss: Asylrecht (Deutschland) – Wikipedia


Und zu Deinem restlichen Posting: Egoismus und Augen verschließen kennt bei so vielen Menschen einfach keine Grenze. Für Dich ist alles ein PAL. Ein Problem Anderer Leute. Stimmts?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. November 2017)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Genfer Menschenrechtskonvention ist dir aber ein Begriff,  oder? Diese Aussage ist genauso dumm,  wie das Deutschland keine flüchtenden aufnehmen müsse,  da man binnenland ist.  Erst dieser Egoismus hat doch zu den jetzigen zahlen geführt.  Schrecklich das heute nur noch 5min weiter gedacht wird.  Würde sich jedes EU Land an Dublin 3 halten und man nach einem Schlüssel fair verteilen,  gäbe es keine Probleme.  Das hätte man aber schon vor 30 Jahren machen sollen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk



Und dir ist schon ein Begriff das die Genfer Konvention ursprünglich dazu geschaffen wurde um die Arbeit und denn Schutz von Organisationen wie dem roten Kreuz in Kriegszeiten zu regeln. Später wurde sie erweitert um denn Umgang mit Kriegsgefangenen, sowie nochmal später um denn Schutz und Umgang mit Zivilisten und Flüchtlingen in regulären und irregulären nationalen, sowie internationalen Konflikten.

Sie regelt nirgends wie mit Wirtschaftsmigranten, ohne Ausweispapiere, umzugehen ist, weil sich damals niemand einen solchen Fall vorstellen konnte, das man wie heute hunderttausende Wirtschaftsmigranten hat, die ohne Papiere versuchen sich in Wunschländer zu schleusen.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sie regelt nirgends wie mit Wirtschaftsmigranten, ohne Ausweispapiere, umzugehen ist, weil sich damals niemand einen solchen Fall vorstellen konnte, das man wie heute hunderttausende Wirtschaftsmigranten hat, die ohne Papiere versuchen sich in Wunschländer zu schleusen.



Das spielt aber keine Rolle, da jeder das Recht hat Asyl zu beantragen und jeder Einzelfall wird dann geprüft und man entscheidet dann, ob er ein Anrecht auf Asyl hat oder eben nicht.
Pauschal zu sagen, dass das ein Wirtschaftsflüchtling ist, geht eben nicht, das lässt das Asylgesetz nicht zu.


----------



## Grestorn (26. November 2017)

Manche scheinen denn Sinn des Wortes "Asyl" nicht zu verstehen. Asyl beantragen kann jeder, ohne jegliche Bedingungen. Ob das Asyl dann genehmigt wird, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.

Und, ja, das verursacht Probleme, wenn sehr viele Menschen auf die Idee kommen, Asyl zu beantragen. Aber das ändert nichts am uneingeschränkten Recht auf _*Bitten*_ um Asyl. Das ist ein Menschenrecht!


----------



## Nightslaver (26. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das spielt aber keine Rolle, da jeder das Recht hat Asyl zu beantragen und jeder Einzelfall wird dann geprüft und man entscheidet dann, ob er ein Anrecht auf Asyl hat oder eben nicht.
> Pauschal zu sagen, dass das ein Wirtschaftsflüchtling ist, geht eben nicht, das lässt das Asylgesetz nicht zu.



Das funktioniert doch aber offensichtlich nunmal nicht (mehr).
Solange du eine überschaubare Zahl von Migranten hast mögen Einzelfallprüfungen im Rahmen des Asyl funktionieren, sobald du aber wie 2015 Massenbewegungen hast kommt das System schnell an seine Grenzen und ist massiv überlastet / überfordert.
Die Folge davon sind dann Menschen die im Grunde keinen Anspruch haben, die aber durch die massive Überforderung des Systems 10 Jahre und noch länger im Land bleiben, weil die Bearbeitung von Anträgen und Widersprüchen nicht mehr in einem vernünftigen zeitlichen Rahmen erfolgen kann und / oder weil diese Leute nicht abzuschieben sind, da sie ohne Papiere nicht abschiebbar sind.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (26. November 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sie regelt nirgends wie mit Wirtschaftsmigranten, ohne Ausweispapiere, umzugehen ist, weil sich damals niemand einen solchen Fall vorstellen konnte, das man wie heute hunderttausende Wirtschaftsmigranten hat, die ohne Papiere versuchen sich in Wunschländer zu schleusen.



Nochmal für dich: Armutsmigranten ja, Wirtschaftsmigranten können nur die grade zu bornierten Westlichen Länder sagen. Wir reden seit 1950 von 60 Mio Flüchtenden, tendenz steigend. Und davon sind 75% in 3te Welt Ländern, wie Pakistan, Türkei etc.  Sorry aber wenn man in Bangladesh lebt und mal grade 2$ am Tag verdient, dann wäre das für JEDEN ein Fluchtgrund in ein besseres Leben. Nichts anderes taten die Amerikanischen Kolonisten. Waren auch Wirtschaftsmigrangten  
Rayk Anders sagte dazu mal: Selbst wenn die EU alle Flüchtenden Weltweit aufnehmen würde, sind es immer noch 90% EU Bürger, und zu glauben die Armen bekämen mehr, wenn es keine flüchtenden in D gibt, ist genauso illusorisch, dann müssten zu den 90ern den Sozialhilfeempfängern es richtig gut gegangen sein.. 

Es geht grundsätzlich nicht um das Ob, sondern das Wie.. 2,5Mio Flüchtende in der EU verteilen sollte kein Problem sein, aber leider haben die Menschen vergessen was wahres Elend bedeutet..


Und nochmal die 260.000 Menschen nach Dublin, die wir zu hochzeiten hatten, sind ein Tropfen auf einem heißen Stein. Solange weltweit die Armut steigt, und das tut sie, solange wird sich nichts ändern. Wir aber sollten anstatt das Brot wegzuwerfen, weil es Alt ist, vllt besser haushalten. Alleine durch Verzicht auf 13% Müll in der EU, könnte man nach Afrika schöne fette Fresspakete senden. Und glaube mir, je mehr wie Industriestaaten die Erde zerstörten durch Raubbau und Krieg, desto mehr werden fliehen.. Und as ist erst der Anfang, man möge dazu nur mal die Riskmap studieren.

Eigentlich hatte ich mir geschworen nichts mehr zu schreiben hier, aber dieser Neoliberalismus, von wegen Nicht mein Problem, das geht mir gehörig auf die Eier. Solange wir alle so denken, wird sich NICHTS ändern. Und bitte wo hat denn Deutschland gute Integrationsarbeit geleistet? Ich sage dazu nur Gastarbeiter erster Generation


----------



## chaotium (26. November 2017)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Genfer Menschenrechtskonvention ist dir aber ein Begriff,  oder? Diese Aussage ist genauso dumm,  wie das Deutschland keine flüchtenden aufnehmen müsse,  da man binnenland ist.  Erst dieser Egoismus hat doch zu den jetzigen zahlen geführt.  Schrecklich das heute nur noch 5min weiter gedacht wird.  Würde sich jedes EU Land an Dublin 3 halten und man nach einem Schlüssel fair verteilen,  gäbe es keine Probleme.  Das hätte man aber schon vor 30 Jahren machen sollen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk



Dann kannste auch die gesamten Flüchtlinge zu dir aufnehmen. Ich scheiss solangsam auf irgend eine Vereinbarung oder sonst was.
Und nein ich bin nicht rechts. Es kann nur nicht sein dass wir jeden aufnehmen, der nur rumheult er hätte Krieg bei sich im Land.

Bei uns wurde ein Kontoauszug von einem Flüchtling gefunden, der bekommt bar aufs Konto knapp 2000 Euro!

ICH MUSS eine 50 Stunden WOCHE hinlegen, damit ich knappe 2000 Euro bekomme.
UND DAS IST EINE SAUEREI!

Und unsere Rentner, die Jahrzehnte lang gearbeitet haben, müssen betteln gehen. Kinder Die Hungern müssen.
Ab dem Punkt ist bei mir mit Asylfreundlichkeit vorbei.

Ich hoffen dass dieses ganze Pack in spätestens 10 Jahren wieder aus DE weg ist, bzw für ihren Unterhalt selbst aufkommen müssen.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (26. November 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> ...


Aluhut?

Also ich kenne diese Fundstücke  Internet.. Und wenn man eine Familie zu versorgen hat, dann stimmen solche Zahlen
Du darfst gerne mal Asylunterkünfte besuchen, müsssen ja alle nen Benz vor der Tür haben. Und du bist nicht rechts, du bistn Rassist. (selbst wenn man mich nun sperrt, es ist die Wahrheit)

Und wer so denkt, der ist das wahre Pack! 33Mrd BIP kommen durch Ausländische Mitarbeiter in D.. Ohne dies wäre es in D auch nicht so ganz gemütlich

Und zum Thema Gehalt: Jeder wie er verdient.. Das sagten aber sogar Leute wie Karuzoo, gute Arbeit muss entlohnt werden
Ich kann mich nicht beschweren  Gut man muss eben auch lernbereit sein und auch mal frech was fordern.


----------



## Grestorn (26. November 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Bei uns wurde ein Kontoauszug von einem Flüchtling gefunden, der bekommt bar aufs Konto knapp 2000 Euro!



Glaub ich nicht, wenn es sich um eine einzelne Person handelt. Ein Flüchtling bekommt nicht mehr als ein H-IVler (normalerweise deutlich weniger). Eine solche Behauptung ohne Rahmenfakten ist nichts als pure Agitation um die Leute aufzubringen und eine typische extremistisch, populistische Herangehensweise (egal ob rechts oder links)


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (26. November 2017)

Und so funktioniert das Spiel: Lass die Armen auf den noch ärmeren rumhacken und keiner kümmert sich um die echten Probleme.

Das Flüchtlingsproblem will aktuell niemand lösen. Dafür bedarf es Zusammenarbeit von Staaten sowie eine Ursachenbeseitigung. Die paar Euros, die Flüchtlinge hier kosten, sind doch aus der Portokasse im Vergleich zu den Kosten, die für eine Verhinderung dieser zustande anfallen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass das in Kontrast zu unserer Wirtschaftsform steht.


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2017)

Ändert nichts daran das so eine Flüchtlingsfamilie für lau ähnlich viel Geld zum leben zur Verfügung hat wie viele Einheimische arbeitende die zur Miete wohnen. Wer soll sich wundern wenn dann Widerstand hoch kocht?


----------



## chaotium (26. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht, wenn es sich um eine einzelne Person handelt. Ein Flüchtling bekommt nicht mehr als ein H-IVler (normalerweise deutlich weniger). Eine solche Behauptung ohne Rahmenfaktgen ist nichts als pure Agitation um die Leute aufzubringen und eine typische extremistisch, populistische Herangehensweise (egal ob rechts oder links)



Wir könnten ja mal beim Amt Nachfragen, ob der Herr Familie hat. Das steht ja nicht auf dem Kontoauszug drauf. Man vermutet das alles sind Zuschüsse vom Amt für verschiedene Dinge (Wohnung, Kinder usw).




> Und wer so denkt, der ist das wahre Pack! 33Mrd BIP kommen durch Ausländische Mitarbeiter in D.. Ohne dies wäre es in D auch nicht so ganz gemütlich



Die Arbeiten aber. Arbeitet bei uns jeder Flüchtling? Nein tun Sie nicht.

Aber ich kann ganz relax sagen, ich hab diese Chaos was die Bundesregierung betrifft nicht unterstütz


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und so funktioniert das Spiel: Lass die Armen auf den noch ärmeren rumhacken und keiner kümmert sich um die echten Probleme.



Das hat mich auch beim Kanzlerduell und in angrenzenden Talkshows gestört.
Als ob es kein anderes Thema mehr gab als Flüchtlinge.
Dabei gibt es genug andere Sorgen. Pflegenotstand, Altersarmut, Kinderarmut, Umverteilung, Steuerspartricks für Reiche und Konzerne.
Es gäbe genug andere Themen aber da man sich ständig mit der AFD maß und die kein anderes Thema haben, wurde ewig drauf rum gehackt. Zum Kotzen. 



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Die Arbeiten aber. Arbeitet bei uns jeder Flüchtling? Nein tun Sie nicht.



Der Flüchtling darf nicht arbeiten.
Ergo muss er Hartz 4 beantragen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (26. November 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran das so eine Flüchtlingsfamilie für lau ähnlich viel Geld zum leben zur Verfügung hat wie viele Einheimische arbeitende die zur Miete wohnen. Wer soll sich wundern wenn dann Widerstand hoch kocht?


Ich würde mich da eher wundern, dass ich 40h die Woche arbeiten muss, um am Existenzminimum zu leben.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (26. November 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran das so eine Flüchtlingsfamilie für lau ähnlich viel Geld zum leben zur Verfügung hat wie viele Einheimische arbeitende die zur Miete wohnen. Wer soll sich wundern wenn dann Widerstand hoch kocht?



Was so nicht stimmt, aber egal.  Bitte hierzu einfach mal die Verteilungsschlüssel durchlesen und ja ich wäre auch dafür gewisse Sachleistungen ans Asyl zu knüpfen.. Andererseits würde ich dafür aber die Sperrzeiten für Asylbewerber für den Arbeitsmarkt kippen. Auch hier muss die Ausbeutung aufhören!
Warum regt sich keiner auf, wenn eine ARGE Mitarbeiterin mal wieder Gelder veruntreut, das als Obdachlosenhilfe zusteht? 
Also wenn hier schon immer mit christlichen Werten argumentiert wird, dann doch bitte auch christliche Werte pflegen.

@Xtrame:
Du bist noch Jung und naiv. Nicht wählen ist mit das dümmste was man tun kann.. Also bitte du hast nicht gewählt, also hast du auch kein Grund dich zu beschweren  
Wenn Arme auf noch ärmere rumhacken, dann freut sich am ende der Reiche.. Und Wo ist der Aufruf, dass 8! Menschen 60% des Weltvermögens haben? Glaubst du in Deutschland ist dies anders?


----------



## chaotium (26. November 2017)

Man ist mit 18 Jung, aber nicht mehr mit 27. Warum soll ich wählen gehen, wenn der rest der dummen wieder ne Merkel wählt.
Was ist den passiert? Jeder jammert über die Merkel, aber zur Wahl wird Sie wieder gewählt.

Ich kann nun sagen, ich bin an der jetzigen Situation unschuldig und kann über die jetzige Situation nur lachen.
Schade dass die SPD nun einknickt.
Man sollte zum Wort stehen. Dann würde wenigstens Neuwahlen geben, denn die Macht süchtige Merkel gibt sich mit einer Minderheitsregierung
nicht ab.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2017)

Die SPD muss letztendlich einknicken und sie wissen das auch.
Eine neue Wahl würde 80-100 Millionen Euro kosten und zum Ergebnis führen, dass die Union wieder mit der SPD koalieren wird, da die FDP ja weitere Jamaica Gespräche ausgeschlossen hat.
Ergo kann man sich die Neuwahlen sparen und die SPD kann gleich in Verhandlungen gehen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (26. November 2017)

Natürlich bist du an der Situation mitschuldig, wie jeder andere Nicht- und CDU-Wähler auch. Und ich bitte euch, die SPD macht es nicht anders, die haben nur ne andere Farbe.


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2017)

Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Was so nicht stimmt, aber egal.  Bitte  hierzu einfach mal die Verteilungsschlüssel durchlesen...



Was in dem Ergebniss endet das es in viel zu vielen Fällen eben doch  stimmt. Was mehr in der Lohntüte steckt wird heutzutage ganz leicht von  der Miete aufgefressen. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Die SPD muss letztendlich einknicken und sie wissen das auch.
> Eine neue Wahl würde 80-100 Millionen Euro kosten und zum Ergebnis führen, dass die Union wieder mit der SPD koalieren wird, da die FDP ja weitere Jamaica Gespräche ausgeschlossen hat.
> Ergo kann man sich die Neuwahlen sparen und die SPD kann gleich in Verhandlungen gehen.



Die sollten eine Minderheitsregierung anstreben. Wäre halt unbequem und mit Arbeit verbunden und Frau Merkel könnte nicht mehr selbstherrlich bestimmen was Alternativlos ist. Also lieber GroKo mit oder ohne Neuwahlen, wobei die Kosten für Wahlen keinen Politiker interessieren dürfte.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (26. November 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Was in dem Ergebnis endet das es in viel zu vielen Fällen eben doch  stimmt. Was mehr in der Lohntüte steckt wird heutzutage ganz leicht von  der Miete aufgefressen.


Korrekt, denn Wohnraum wird immer rarer und das nicht weil Arme mehr bekommen. Alleine in Hamburg fehlen ca 22.000 Wohnungen.. Ich denke das Problem ist hausgemacht.
Gleiches sind die Verteilungsschlüssel, hier gibts genug Freiraum für Missbrauch. Nur muss man eben auch hier klar sagen: Kein normaler Hartz4 oder Asylempfänger führt ein Leben in Luxus.. Jeder der schon mal Hartz4 bekam weiß das sehr gut. Missbrauch gibts überall,  aber hier muss man eben wirksam gegenarbeiten. Das geht aber nicht wenn man Personal kürzt. Gleiches gilt doch für die Polizei, das BAMF, Die Argen, die Kommunalbehörden etc. Die CDU hat den Öffentlichen Apparat zusammen mit der SPD totgespart, aber alle haben sie Skrupel den Maximalsteuersatz wieder auf das Niveau von 1990 zu setzen. Dem Fiskus entgehen jeden Jahr 150Mrd €, der EU durch die Steuermodelle von Irland, Luxemburg etc eine 4-Stellige Steuersumme. Aber klar, die Armen sind schuld daran  
Wir reden hier nunmal von einem Land, wo das auf Klo gehen reglementiert ist und für Pinkelflecken ein Gutachten aufgeben wird. Sorry aber da glaube ich nicht so recht an Planlosigkeit


----------



## DerLachs (26. November 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Bei uns wurde ein Kontoauszug von einem Flüchtling gefunden, der bekommt bar aufs Konto knapp 2000 Euro!
> 
> ICH MUSS eine 50 Stunden WOCHE hinlegen, damit ich knappe 2000 Euro bekomme.
> UND DAS IST EINE SAUEREI!


Inwiefern ist der Flüchtling daran schuld, dass du dich unterbezahlt fühlst? War dein Leben (oder zumindest dein Kontostand) für dich angenehmer, bevor dieser ominöse Kontoauszug gefunden wurde? Warum suchst du dir keinen neuen Job? Geht nicht? Frag doch mal den Flüchtling, wie seine Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt aussieht oder ob er sich alles aussuchen kann.
Kleiner Tipp für jeden, der sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt: Werft halt euren Pass weg und beantragt Asyl. Spätestens dann sollte so mancher merken, dass das Leben als Asylbewerber auch nicht so toll ist. Auch ohne Mittelmeer-Überquerung oder sonstige "Späße".


----------



## Grestorn (26. November 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran das so eine Flüchtlingsfamilie für lau ähnlich viel Geld zum leben zur Verfügung hat wie viele Einheimische arbeitende die zur Miete wohnen. Wer soll sich wundern wenn dann Widerstand hoch kocht?



Sollen sie verhungern? Oder erfrieren? Der Staat verpflichtet sich, jedem im Land das menschenwürdige Überleben zu ermöglichen. Möchtest Du da ernsthaft einen Unterschied zwischen "Deutschen" und "nicht-Deutschen" machen? Also die Deutschen verdienen mehr "überleben" als andere?


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die sollten eine Minderheitsregierung anstreben. Wäre halt unbequem und mit Arbeit verbunden und Frau Merkel könnte nicht mehr selbstherrlich bestimmen was Alternativlos ist. Also lieber GroKo mit oder ohne Neuwahlen, wobei die Kosten für Wahlen keinen Politiker interessieren dürfte.



Merkel wird nie eine Minderheitenregierung machen, denn dann müsste sie ja aktiv werden und Mehrheiten suchen.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (26. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Merkel wird nie eine Minderheitenregierung machen, denn dann müsste sie ja aktiv werden und Mehrheiten suchen.



Oder noch schlimmer: Kompromisse eingehen und Entschlüsse fassen


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was für einen Paragraph? Du meinst das Recht auf Asyl?
> 
> Hier steht alles über das Asylrecht, das man wissen muss: Asylrecht (Deutschland) – Wikipedia
> 
> ...


Ich verlange von dir den Paragraphen, in dem steht, dass wir Leute nach Deutschland rein lassen müssen. ENDE. 

Grestorn was machst du, denn um der Menschheit zu helfen? In einem Forum anderen Leuten sagen wie schlimm sie doch sind? 
Neben mir liegt ein FME und wenn der geht muss ich aus dem Bett, egal wie das Wetter draußen ist oder ob ich müde bin, weil dann Gefahr u.A. auch für Menschen besteht die Hilfe brauchen. Also nenn mich nicht egoistisch.


Grestorn schrieb:


> Manche scheinen denn Sinn des Wortes "Asyl" nicht zu verstehen. Asyl beantragen kann jeder, ohne jegliche Bedingungen. Ob das Asyl dann genehmigt wird, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.
> 
> Und, ja, das verursacht Probleme, wenn sehr viele Menschen auf die Idee kommen, Asyl zu beantragen. Aber das ändert nichts am uneingeschränkten Recht auf _*Bitten*_ um Asyl. Das ist ein Menschenrecht!


Asyl beantragen kann jeder der sich auf deutschem Staatsgebiet befindet. Und würden wir uns an der Grenze zu einem Staat wie z.B. Syrien befinden müssten wir die auch reinlassen. Aber wir müssen sie nicht reinlassen, reines deutsches Recht.



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Solange weltweit die Armut steigt, und das tut sie, solange wird sich nichts ändern. Wir aber sollten anstatt das Brot wegzuwerfen, weil es Alt ist, vllt besser haushalten. Alleine durch Verzicht auf 13% Müll in der EU, könnte man nach Afrika schöne fette Fresspakete senden.


2 Fehler:
1. Die Armut steigt nicht, im Gegenteil:
Wo die Armut in der Welt verschwunden ist
(Die Schere zwischen oben und unten ist wieder ein anderes Thema und Problem)
2. Fresspakete senden tun wir schon und das macht mehr oder weniger die heimische Wirtschaft kaputt. Wir sind nicht dafür da die dritte Welt zu füttern,
wir sind dafür da um die dritte Welt in die Position zu bringen sich selbst zu versorgen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. November 2017)

Machen wir aber nicht, wir zerstören deren Wirtschaft immer weiter.


----------



## Verminaard (27. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Machen wir aber nicht, wir zerstören deren Wirtschaft immer weiter.



Ist zwar von 2005, mag sein das das aktuell nochmal bisschen anders ist. Trotzdem liest sich das komplett anders als deine Behauptung.
Entwicklungsdefizite und mogliche Ursachen | bpb


----------



## behemoth85 (27. November 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich verlange von dir den Paragraphen, in dem steht, dass wir Leute nach Deutschland rein lassen müssen. ENDE.



Der Paragraph nennt sich Bedarf. ENDE  In Deutschland wird in vielen Berufen physicher Tätigkeit bald massiv Personal fehlen, ebenso aber auch viele Fachleute. Kräftemangel ist für ein Exportimperium wie made in Germany eine weitaus größere Bedrohung als seine Konkurenz, weshalb Industrieländer auf positive Geburtenraten oder Zuströme einfach angewiesen sind. Punkt. 

Das Problem ist dass der Binnenmarkt und Bezahlung der BRD im EU Vergleich in den letzten 20 Jahren so stark an Lukrativität nachgelassen hat, dass qualifiziertes Personal aus Osteuropa die BRD überwiegend meidet. Die Nachbarn im Norden, die Schweiz oder gar Kanada und die USA klauen Deutschland schon seit längerem junge und gut ausgebildette Leute weg. Das wird wenn es so weiter geht später zu einem gewaltigen Problem und gefährdet die Wirtschaftskraft. 

Der Volkswirt rechnet sich aus dass wenn der Afghane in seinem Land die PISA 4 packt und damit besser ist als der durchschnittliche Türke mit dem Hauptabschluss der nur PISA 2 schafft und dazu noch hier geboren wurde, sich der Afghane mehr auszahlt. Bei den Syrern sieht es noch etwas besser aus. Deren Kindern können mal nach den normalen 10 Jahren Schule vollwertige deutsche Facharbeiter werden, die Leute von morgen eben. Natürlich nicht alle, aber soviel  ich verstanden hab würde es der deutschen Wirtschaft schon ausreichen wenn über 30% der Kinder von den Neuankömmlingen aus Fernost mal ausgebildet sind und hier Arbeit finden. Genau desswegen passiert der ganze Zirkus, was besseres kann sich die BRD momentan einfach vom Lohnniveau nicht leisten, zumindest erläre ich es mir so. Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher aber so viel ich weiß ist Germany auf dem allerletzten Platz der EU  in Sachen Gehaltserhöhungen der letzten 15 Jahre ?

Das ist einfach der Neokapitalismus, Wirtschaftskraft geschultert auf dem Bürger, immer stärker. Hat eher was von Erhalt und nicht mehr Wachstum..

Mir wird von Freunden die gut verdienen und manchmal sogar auch von meinen Vorgesetzten dazu geraten auszuwandern, das sind Deutsche die mir das sagen ! So weit sind wir schon..


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich verlange von dir den Paragraphen, in dem steht, dass wir Leute nach Deutschland rein lassen müssen. ENDE.


Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Wenn jemand an der Grenze steht und um Einlass kombiniert mit der Bitte um Asyl bittet, dann kann man ihn theoretisch draußen stehen lassen und ihm entweder beim krepieren zusehen oder mit dem Finger auf den Nachbarn zeigen und sagen "ej, ist Euer Problem". 

Siehe PAL. So ein Mensch bist Du. Ich wiederhole es gerne nochmal.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Grestorn was machst du, denn um der Menschheit zu helfen? In einem Forum anderen Leuten sagen wie schlimm sie doch sind?
> Neben mir liegt ein FME und wenn der geht muss ich aus dem Bett, egal wie das Wetter draußen ist oder ob ich müde bin, weil dann Gefahr u.A. auch für Menschen besteht die Hilfe brauchen. Also nenn mich nicht egoistisch.


Zunächst: Was ist ein FME? Das Internet hat mir da leider auch nicht weitergeholfen. 

Du meinst also, ich müsste selbst eine Pflegekraft sein oder eigenhändig Flüchtlinge aus dem Meer fischen, um die Meinung vertreten zu dürfen, die ich vertrete? 
Nene, genau wie ihr ganzen AfDler, die ihr außer laut zu brüllen auch nichts konstruktives beitragen könnt, kann auch ich mir eine politische Meinung leisten und diese ebenso laut vertreten. Auch wenn Euch das nicht gefällt. 
Mal abgesehen davon bezahle ich als Einzelperson einen Betrag an direkter Steuer, der weit weit über dem Durchschnitt liegt. Das alleine legitimiert freilich zu gar nichts, aber ich will mir auch nicht anhören, dass ich nichts zu dieser Gesellschaft beitrage, ok?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Asyl beantragen kann jeder der sich auf deutschem Staatsgebiet befindet. Und würden wir uns an der Grenze zu einem Staat wie z.B. Syrien befinden müssten wir die auch reinlassen. Aber wir müssen sie nicht reinlassen, reines deutsches Recht.


Schon wieder die PAL-Argumentation. Wie unmenschlich.


----------



## Gripschi (27. November 2017)

Nein einfach Rational.

Laut Recht gilt jeder der ein sicheres Land durchquert nicht mehr als Kriegsflüchtling. Das sind dann genau genommen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.

Nur ist es einfach verkehrt, das DE das Sozialamt Spielt.
___

Aber hier wird auch wieder bestätigt:

Man kann in unserem Land darüber nicht mehr Diskutieren. Wenn doch endet es in Nazi vs Gutmensch Gekeule.

Sinnvolle Ideen sind ab dem Punkt verkehrt wo man Leuten die Einreise verwehrt. Grenzlager zum Sortieren und Prüfen sind unmenschlich.
__'

Wenn es so weiter geht, sind 30% AfD die Konsequenz. Dann ist das Geheule groß.


----------



## Verminaard (27. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> ....dann kann man ihn theoretisch draußen stehen lassen und ihm entweder beim krepieren zusehen oder mit dem Finger auf den Nachbarn zeigen und sagen....


Wieso wuerzt du die an sich richtige Aussage mit dem Zusatz das die, die nach Deutschland wollen sonst unschoen sterben wenn man ihnen das verwehrt?
Deutschland hat die Schengengrenzlaender zu wenig unterstuetzt. Generell ist die EU daran schuld.
Deswegen wird kein Fluechtling in Italien, griechenland, Ungarn, oesterreich etc verrecken.
Aber klingt wohl besser und mit Schuldgefühlen laesst sich dann besser eine massenmigration verkaufen.

Oh und die immerwaehrende luege des fachkraeftemangels.
Ab wann spricht die writschaft von einem Mangel?
Wenn eine Stelle nicht 7Fach oder so besetzt ist?
Solange es in Deutschland aufstocker und arbeitslose gibt, gibt es keinen Mangel.
Es ist kein demographisches Problem sondern ein von der Wirtschaft gemachtes.
Sollen die mal anfangen vernuenftige loehne zu zahlen und auszubilden.
Kapazitaet ist genug da. Da braucht man nicht noch mehr "Rohmaterial" welches ganz andere Probleme mit sich bringt und wo ungewiss ist ob die Erwartungen ueberhaupt erfuellt werden koennen.


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso wuerzt du die an sich richtige Aussage mit dem Zusatz das die, die nach Deutschland wollen sonst unschoen sterben wenn man ihnen das verwehrt?
> Deutschland hat die Schengengrenzlaender zu wenig unterstuetzt. Generell ist die EU daran schuld.
> Deswegen wird kein Fluechtling in Italien, griechenland, Ungarn, oesterreich etc verrecken.
> Aber klingt wohl besser und mit Schuldgefühlen laesst sich dann besser eine massenmigration verkaufen.



Zunächst: Ja, Die EU ist schuld. Damit aber auch Deutschland, als zentrale Macht in Europa. Verrecken tun die Leute schon, in Grichenland und in Italien (nicht in großen Mengen), besonders aber in Libyen. 

Was soll das mit den Schuldgefühlen? Deutschland geht es verdammt gut, wir haben verdammt lange zugesehen, wie in Afrika und Asien alles aus den Fugen gerät, wir haben lange davon profitiert. Und ja, wir sind in Europa nicht alleine. Sollen wir es den anderen Arschlochländern in Europa nachmachen, Grenzen dicht und nach uns die Sintflut? Die Italiener und Griechen haben Pech gehabt oder müssen den Leuten wirklich beim Ertrinken zusehen...

Ich kann Eure Sichtweise einfach keinen Millimeter nachvollziehen. Alles PAL PAL PAL und nochmal PAL.


----------



## Gripschi (27. November 2017)

Sag doch einfach das wir für dich Rassistische Brauner Egoistische Verherlichende Nazis sind!!

Und das verdammt uns geht es gut wie nie! Das ist Quatsch, in meiner Gegend gibt es wenig Arbeit.

Alles wird immer teuer, Strom Wasser etc. Wir verbrauchen deutlich weniger als vor einigen Jahren. Und?

Bezahlen tuen wir immer mehr! 

Der Einkauf wird teuer, sämtliche Posten werden teurer. Die Löhne steigen schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr in dem Maß!!

Dann kommen Leute wie du! Die mir versuchen zu erklären das es uns soo gut geht! Das ist erbärmlich!!

Ja ist nicht toll was alles abgeht. Aber ich bin nicht der Meinung das wir dafür unser Land ruinieren müssen!

Den Ausländern werden doch immer mehr Sonderbrötchen gebacken.
____

Ganz ehrlich, ich kann das nicht mehr hören!!!

Am besten Kollektiv Schuld! Sind doch eh alle am 2 WW Schuld. Wir sind doch verpflichtet und so!


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Sag doch einfach das wir für dich Rassistische Brauner Egoistische Verherlichende Nazis sind!!
> 
> Und das verdammt uns geht es gut wie nie! Das ist Quatsch, in meiner Gegend gibt es wenig Arbeit.
> 
> ...



Nun, was erbärmlich ist, lassen wir mal dahingestellt. Ich finde es jedenfalls ziemlich beschämend, wenn Leute, die wenig haben, auf andere Leute einprügeln, die noch weniger haben. 

Deutschland als Land kann es sich leisten, diese Hilfe zu geben und darunter muss ein Arbeitsloser Deutscher normal nicht mehr oder weniger leiden. Deswegen kann ich diese Angst, die da insbesondere im Osten (aber auch bei uns in Bayern) grassiert, nicht ganz verstehen. 

Was ich aber *gar* nicht verstehen kann, ist ein Satz wie "wieso gebt er denen statt uns?!". Denn die Antwort ist völlig trivial: Weil die die Hilfe momentan deutlich nötiger haben, als ihr! So einfach ist das. Habt ihr ein Problem zu überleben? Nein. Also.


----------



## blautemple (27. November 2017)

Sagt mal, geht es euch zu gut?
Es gibt andere Länder zwischen DE und Afrika, also müssen wir uns nicht um die Probleme kümmern, oder was? 

Sowas unfassbar egoistisches liest man echt selten


----------



## Gripschi (27. November 2017)

Also alle rein! Also weiter so!

Und nein du hast keine Deutungshoheit, so kommt es mir vor.

Nur was erwartest du: Es fehlt überall das Geld. Für Straßen oder auch Schulen.

Da ist kein Geld da! Aber für die Flüchtlinge Milliarden! Bitte was erwartest du!

Das die Leute sagen: Uns geht es so gut, gebt den was?

Nein das wird ehr selten passieren.

Was sie sehen: Da ist Geld da, für uns ist kein Geld da. 

So sehe ich es auch. Für Lehrer ist auch keins da, aber nicht schlimm! Spielen wir halt die Übrigen kaputt!

Dann sagt unsre Regierung: Wir lehnen keinen ab! Wer das anders sieht: Nazi!

(Mal stark vereinfacht).

Mich wundert es ehr, das die Politik die Leute nicht Ernst nimmt! Ausser wir schaffen das!, Kam nicht viel.

Edit: Blautempel

Geht es dir noch gut! Es hat keiner gefordert das wir nix machen! Was die meisten wollen: Das Deutschland sich nicht alleine hinstellt.

So wie es jetzt läuft, können wir die EU begraben, keiner Will, also springen wir ein!


Leute wie Ihr, die nur Schwarz/Weiß sehen sind mit das Problem!

Hauptsache ihr seit die Weißen Ritter hier! Hauptsache keine andere Meinung dulden! Hauptsache ihr seid moralisch und menschlich Überlegen!


----------



## blautemple (27. November 2017)

Es interessiert mich bei solchen Themen ehrlich gesagt einen feuchten Kehricht was die anderen so treiben. Wenn die nicht helfen wollen, dann helfen wir halt. Ganz einfach...


----------



## Gripschi (27. November 2017)

Ganz einfach?

Ja das wir helfen müssen, aber nicht unbegrenzt.


----------



## blautemple (27. November 2017)

Und wie willst du sowas begrenzen?
Einfach durch die Reihen gehen und jeden zweiten wieder nach Hause schicken, oder was? Das ist lächerlich...


----------



## Gripschi (27. November 2017)

Lächerlich? Top Diskussionen ist beendet.

Ich bin nicht im Zirkus hier.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. November 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Sag doch einfach das wir für dich Rassistische Brauner Egoistische Verherlichende Nazis sind!!
> 
> Und das verdammt uns geht es gut wie nie! Das ist Quatsch, in meiner Gegend gibt es wenig Arbeit.
> 
> ...



Und daran ist wer Schuld? Beschwer dich bei denen, hört auf, wirtschaftsfreundliche (eigentlich ist das noch untertrieben) Parteien zu wählen, etc.. Flüchtlinge, egal weshalb sie hier sind, können am allerwenigsten dafür, die leiden nämlich darunter noch viel mehr.



Gripschi schrieb:


> Nur was erwartest du: Es fehlt überall das Geld. Für Straßen oder auch Schulen.
> 
> Da ist kein Geld da! Aber für die Flüchtlinge Milliarden! Bitte was erwartest du!
> 
> ...



Ich bitte dich, das ist doch kein Geld, was sonst in Schulen oder Straßen gelandet wäre. Das Geld für die Bankenrettung lag doch auch nicht auf der hohen Kante. 



Gripschi schrieb:


> Mich wundert es ehr, das die Politik die Leute nicht Ernst nimmt! Ausser wir schaffen das!, Kam nicht viel.



Warum sollte sie auch? Die gleichen Pappnasen wurden schon wieder gewählt. Der Wahlkampf der CDU? Nicht vorhanden, trotzdem stärkste Partei. Das sollte einem zu denken geben. Dem Wähler ist es scheißegal. Der bringt die Regierung mit der Wahl scheinbar gar nicht in Verbindung.



Gripschi schrieb:


> Hauptsache ihr seit die Weißen Ritter hier! Hauptsache keine andere Meinung dulden! Hauptsache ihr seid moralisch und menschlich Überlegen!



Andere Meinungen sind okay, da hat hier, soweit ich das gesehen habe, niemand etwas dagegen. Man darf sich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn einem bei menschenfeindlichen Meinungen Kritik entgegenkommt.


----------



## Drayygo (27. November 2017)

Ich muss nun auch mal was schreiben. Es wurde schon viel aufgezählt (auf "beiden" Seiten), was ich nachvollziehen und verstehen kann. Was mir aber tatsächlich sauer aufstößt ist, dass hier von fast allen nur Schwarz/Weiß gesehen wird. 
Wer irgendwas gegen Flüchtlinge oder deren Verteilung sagt -> Nazi/Rassist.
Wer irgendwas für Flüchtlinge sagt -> Gutmensch/Bahnhofsklatscher 
(Übertreibung zur besseren Veranschaulichung, auch "Bahnhofsklatscher" ist eine Übertreibung).
Es kann keinen Konsens und keine Diskussion geben, wenn jeder auf den anderen einprügelt und ihn uneingeschränkt in eine Schublade stopft.
Ich bin beispielsweise für eine bessere Verteilung der Flüchtlinge in Europa und auch in Deutschland selbst , wahrscheinlich bin ich jetzt für einige Leute dadurch nur zwei Stufen unter Hitler auf der Menschlichkeitsskala.
Ich bin aber auch dafür, das Hilfe gegeben und angemessen umgesetzt wird (Thema Integration, Entwicklungshilfe, Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe), und dadurch gleichzeitig für andere einer der Volksfahrräder!!
Diese Pauschalisierung auf beiden Seiten ist der Grund, warum ich hier bis jetzt nur Leser war 
Wäre schön, wenn sich das legen würde, um gute Ideen (ebenfalls auf beiden Seiten) zusammen zu diskutieren, und nicht aufgrund eines Nebensatzes , der vielleicht falsch formuliert oder aufgefasst wurde, zu verwerfen und zu diffamieren.

Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gripschi (27. November 2017)

Danke.

Ich vertrete demzufolge Menschenfeindliche Positionen. War mir nicht bewusst, das dass Ansprechen von Problemem solche sind.

Zum Thema Geld:

Nein das interessiert die Leute nicht. Die sehen nur da ist auf einmal Geld da.

Gelder die Anfangs sicher nicht dafür vorgesehenen waren.
___

Zum Beispiel: Würde ich die AfD wählen weil ich unzufrieden bin. Was würde das den Aussagen?

Vermutlich einiges, was nicht die Gründe für die Wahl waren.
___

Aber es ist einfach keine sinnvolle Diskussion möglich.

Ich bin ob echt etwas Stinkig gewesen. Weil es mich echt angepisst hatte.

Das geb ich zu.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, das ist doch kein Geld, was sonst in Schulen oder Straßen gelandet wäre. Das Geld für die Bankenrettung lag doch auch nicht auf der hohen Kante.



Ich kann mich noch an die Abwrack Prämie erinnern.
Da wurde Geld ohne Ende verpulvert.
Das Geld scheint vorhanden gewesen zu sein, aber wenn es darum geht, Lehrer auszubilden oder Kitas auszubauen, fehlt Geld.
Das zeigt, dass Geld für die Industrie und die wirtschaftlichen Interessen immer da ist.


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2017)

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, das Wort "rassist" und "nazi" in den Mund genommen zu haben. Dies kam witziger Weise immer von den Leuten, die sich als solches bezeichnet sehen ("nennt uns nicht gleich Rassist! Für Euch sind wir immer gleich Nazis!!!!") obwohl das keiner gemacht hat. 

Ich finde das bezeichnend. Bezeichnend auch für das Selbstbild. 

Was ich immer wieder und auch aus voller Überzeugung schreibe, ist das Wort "Egoist". Und ich nutze das in vollem Bewustsein, dass wir alle irgendwo Egoisten sind (ich natürlich auch). Aber bei allem Egoismus muss man auch mal über seinen eigenen Horizont hinausblicken. Der Egoist in MIR ist jedenfalls nicht mehr glücklich, wenn ich sehen muss, wie es anderen Menschen elend geht und ich aktiv einen Beitrag dazu geleistet habe. Und sei es nur, in dem ich öffentlich die Meinung vertreten habe "Grenzen zu und mir doch egal was außerhalb von D passiert!".


Zum Thema Bankenrettung und Abwrackprämie. Ich sehe das ein wenig anders als meine linken Freunde in dieser Diskussion. Für die ist das hinausgeschmissenes Geld. Für mich sind beide Aktionen überhaupt nur der Grund dafür, dass wir heute darüber reden können, wofür wir Geld ausgeben können. 

Wenn die Bankenkriese zu einem massiven Zusammenbruch von Banken geführt hätte, dann gäbe es heute vermutlich kein nennenswertes Wirtschaftssystem mehr. Ich mag mir gar nicht vorstellen, was ein globaler Vertrauensverlust in das Weltwährungs- und Bankensystem für Folgen hätte. 

Und die Abwrackprämie hat unserer Wirtschaft enorm geholfen und (mit anderen Maßnahmen) dafür gesorgt, dass aus dem "Kranken Mann Europas" heute Deutschland als führende Wirtschaftsnation in Europa aus der Kriese emporgekommen ist.  

Wie immer hat eine Medaille zwei Seiten. Klar haben sich Leute dadurch bereichert und auch die Scheere ist weiter auseinandergeklafft. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob mir die Alternative wirklich besser gefällt...


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Wenn jemand an der Grenze steht und um Einlass kombiniert mit der Bitte um Asyl bittet, dann kann man ihn theoretisch draußen stehen lassen und ihm entweder beim krepieren zusehen oder mit dem Finger auf den Nachbarn zeigen und sagen "ej, ist Euer Problem".
> 
> Siehe PAL. So ein Mensch bist Du. Ich wiederhole es gerne nochmal.
> 
> ...


FME=Funkmeldeempfänger=Pager

Schön, dass du mehr Steuern zahlst als der Durchschnitt. Aber machst du etwas für andere, freiwillig, unentgeltlich was dich Zeit und Ehrgeiz kostet und eventuell deine Gesundheit in Gefahr bringt?

Im übrigen verstehe ich jeden der vor Krieg flieht, aber wenn er Männlich und Kampftauglich ist und seine Familie im Granatenhagel zurück lässt ist er, sorry, ein Feigling. Mit seiner Familie fliehen ist was anderes, aber dieser Fall, der in der Hauptsache aufgetreten ist, ist feige.
Außerdem was sollen wir Europäer tun? Diese Kriege in der Region sind schon ein echt altes Problem, daran ist ein Weltreich zerbrochen und das schon vor fast 100 Jahren.
Die "Alternative" ist Moskaus Taktik hier Eliten auszubilden und über diese Leute die Kontrolle dort zu übernehmen. Oder wir lassen sie einfach Krieg führen, freilich ohne wie bisher Saudi Arabien etc Waffen zu liefern
und sehen uns an, wie es endet. Vielleicht steht Vernunft am Ende, wie nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Im übrigen verstehe ich jeden der vor Krieg flieht, aber wenn er Männlich und Kampftauglich ist und seine Familie im Granatenhagel zurück lässt ist er, sorry, ein Feigling. Mit seiner Familie fliehen ist was anderes, aber dieser Fall, der in der Hauptsache aufgetreten ist, ist feige.



Nope, er macht genau das, was von ihm erwartet wird.
Die Familie schickt ihn fort. Als junger Mann hat er die besten Chancen in einem fremden Land Fuß zu fassen.
Fasst er Fuß, wird er versuchen die Familie nachzuholen oder sie finanziell zu unterstützen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2017)

Wenn man die 1 bis 2 Jahre Zeit hat das zu tun kann die Gefahr für Leib und Leben ja nicht allzu groß sein. Sowas machen Leute die auswandern, nicht die vor Krieg fliehen.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man die 1 bis 2 Jahre Zeit hat das zu tun kann die Gefahr für Leib und Leben ja nicht allzu groß sein. Sowas machen Leute die auswandern, nicht die vor Krieg fliehen.



Sie sind ja vor dem Krieg geflohen und sitzen in der Türkei.
Dort hockst du herum und kannst nichts machen. Ergo wird dann jemand ausgesucht, der weiter reisen soll. Eben nach Europa rein und dort sein Glück zu versuchen.
Man muss das so sehen -- die Menschen haben ihre Heimat aufgeben müssen. Sie leben in Unterkünfte, die wir uns kaum vorstellen können.
Einer reist nun weiter, der die Sprache nicht kann und nicht weiß, was ihn erwartet. Für mich ist das schon eine verzweifelte Tat.
Ich weiß nicht. ob ich meinen Sohn irgendwo hinschicken könnte, damit er sein Glück versuchen soll.
Zum Glück bin ich nicht in der Lage dieser Menschen.
Aber ich weiß von meinen Großeltern väterlicher Seite, die damals von den Russen geflohen sind -- meine Großmutter hatte damals 4 kleine Kinder dabei und es gab nur noch wenige Züge, die von Ost Preußen nach Westen fuhren -- was man aus Verzweiflung macht.
Mein Großvater war zu der Zeit schon in russischer Gefangenschaft und kam erst 6 Jahre nach dem Krieg wieder nach Hause.


----------



## Sparanus (27. November 2017)

Und in der Türkei (und anderen Nachbarstaaten) liegt der Fehler der Bundesregierung, da hätte man helfen müssen. Aber nö, man kürzt die Leistungen für die Flüchtlingslager.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. November 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich vertrete demzufolge Menschenfeindliche Positionen. War mir nicht bewusst, das dass Ansprechen von Problemem solche sind.
> 
> Zum Thema Geld:
> 
> ...



Gelder, die vorher gar nicht da waren. Das ist nicht wie bei uns Privatpersonen, die für das kaputte Auto das Sparschwein plündern müssen. 



Gripschi schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel: Würde ich die AfD wählen weil ich unzufrieden bin. Was würde das den Aussagen?



Dass du dir keine Gedanken gemacht hast. Protestwählen war schon immer keine kluge Idee und wenn man sich mit dem Parteiprogramm nicht beschäftigt, noch viel weniger. Und weil das viel zu wenig Leute haben, haben wir auch die aktuelle Politik.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und die Abwrackprämie hat unserer Wirtschaft enorm geholfen und (mit anderen Maßnahmen) dafür gesorgt, dass aus dem "Kranken Mann Europas" heute Deutschland als führende Wirtschaftsnation in Europa aus der Kriese emporgekommen ist.



Und auf wessen Kosten? Während sich immer noch halb Deutschland daran erfreut, das Auto günstiger bekommen zu haben, merkt fast niemand, dass man gar nichts geschenkt bekommen hat. Da hätte der Staat auch ne kleine Spende an die Hersteller springen lassen können, wäre ungefähr der gleiche Effekt gewesen.

Bankenkrise genau das gleiche Spiel. Da könnte ich auch ins Casino gehen, mein Geld verzocken und dann mal anklopfen und nach Steuergeldern fragen, weil ich verloren habe.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Zum Thema Bankenrettung und Abwrackprämie. Ich sehe das ein wenig anders als meine linken Freunde in dieser Diskussion. Für die ist das hinausgeschmissenes Geld. Für mich sind beide Aktionen überhaupt nur der Grund dafür, dass wir heute darüber reden können, wofür wir Geld ausgeben können.
> 
> Wenn die Bankenkriese zu einem massiven Zusammenbruch von Banken geführt hätte, dann gäbe es heute vermutlich kein nennenswertes Wirtschaftssystem mehr. Ich mag mir gar nicht vorstellen, was ein globaler Vertrauensverlust in das Weltwährungs- und Bankensystem für Folgen hätte.



Ich hab das mal so gelernt, dass Kapitalismus ein Risiko Geschäft ist, denn du weißt ja nicht. ob das gut oder weniger gut ist.
Wer also sein Geld investiert, kann das Pech haben, dass es auch mal weg ist.
Nur diese Situation hast du heute nicht mehr. 
Die Gewinne werden privatisiert und die Verluste sozialisiert.
Was hat das noch mit Marktwirtschaft und Kapitalismus zu tun?
Der Staat kann bei Banken Einlagen bis zu einem gewissen Betrag garantieren, das ist kein Problem. Dagegen habe ich nichts.
Aber alles darüber ist dann eben weg. Das ist eben das Risiko des Kapitalismus.
Die Banken haben auf sehr großem Fuß gelebt und Geschäfte gemacht, die komplett an der Realität vorbei gegangen sind.
Und als ihnen die Geschäfte vor die Füße gefallen sind, haben sie um Hilfe geschrieen. 
Ich hätte das gesamte Pack den Bach herunter gehen lassen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. November 2017)

Der kranke Mann Europas hat sich durch jahrelange Lohnzurückhaltung wieder gesund gestoßen. Auf Kosten der Bevölkerung.

Ist nur jetzt blöd, wenn es die Nachbarländer Deutschland gleich tun. Wir sind ja Exportweltmeister. Und was bedeutet Lohnzurückhaltung? Richtig, es wird weniger konsumiert.

Und wieso Deutschland mal "krank" war. Hier einer der Gründe.

Kosten der deutschen Einheit – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Der kranke Mann Europas hat sich durch jahrelange Lohnzurückhaltung wieder gesund gestoßen. Auf Kosten der Bevölkerung.



Das Risiko des Unternehmens in einer kapitalistischen Welt wurde auf die Arbeitnehmer umgewälzt -- mit Unterstützung der Politik.
Wenn also heute ein Unternehmen falsche Schritte macht, ist immer der Arbeitnehmer der Dumme.
Aktuelles Beispiel ist Siemens.


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und auf wessen Kosten? Während sich immer noch halb Deutschland daran erfreut, das Auto günstiger bekommen zu haben, merkt fast niemand, dass man gar nichts geschenkt bekommen hat. Da hätte der Staat auch ne kleine Spende an die Hersteller springen lassen können, wäre ungefähr der gleiche Effekt gewesen.


Eine Spende hätte weder für Arbeit noch für langfristige Konjunktur gesorgt. 

Es ist nun mal so, dass sich jeder Euro, den der Staat in die eigene Wirtschaft investiert, multipliziert. Er wird am Ende irgendwo verdient, wieder ausgegeben, kommt in den Kreislauf usw. Das kann Dir jeder Volkwort (viel besser als ich) erklären. 

Und es ist im Übrigen auch genau das durchaus sinnvolle Argument der Linken, die genau das fordern: Hoch mit den Steuern und die Mehreinnahmen investieren. In Infrastruktur, aber ganz besonders in die unteren Bevölkerungsschichten. Die das Geld dann auch wieder ausgeben können und somit die Konjunktur antreiben. Das ist ein durchaus richtiger Gedankengang, dem ich in vielen Teilen folgen will - nur muss man aufpassen, dass man es nicht überzieht, denn Arbeit muss sich am Ende auch noch lohnen: Wenn mir zu viel abgezogen wird und anderen für's Nichtstun zu viel gegeben wird, bricht irgendwann die Motivation weg, sich überhaupt noch zu engagieren.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Bankenkrise genau das gleiche Spiel. Da könnte ich auch ins Casino gehen, mein Geld verzocken und dann mal anklopfen und nach Steuergeldern fragen, weil ich verloren habe.



Deswegen muss das Bankensystem vieeeel besser reglementiert und kontrolliert werden. Da bin ich (mal wieder) voll bei SPD, Grünen und Linken. 

Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Rettung seinerzeit tatsächlich und im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "Alternativlos" war. Denn die Alternative will einfach keiner erleben!




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal so gelernt, dass Kapitalismus ein Risiko Geschäft ist, denn du weißt ja nicht. ob das gut oder weniger gut ist.
> Wer also sein Geld investiert, kann das Pech haben, dass es auch mal weg ist.
> Nur diese Situation hast du heute nicht mehr.
> Die Gewinne werden privatisiert und die Verluste sozialisiert.


Für den einzelnen Investor muss das auch gelten. Wenn sich die gesamte Branche derart vergaloppiert, dass sie droht zusammenzubrechen, so wie es nach Lehmann der Fall war, dann hat man als Staat nur die Wahl helfend einzugreifen oder mit unterzugehen. 

Natürlich muss man verhindern, dass die Spekulationen wieder genauso ins Kraut schießen und man aus den Fehlern kein bisschen lernt (die Gier ist endlos und macht blind... siehe den aktuellen Crypto-Geld Boom). Und da haben die Staaten weltweit, und gerade auch in D massiv versagt. Leider.


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. November 2017)

Oh doch. Es hätte Alternativen gegeben. Und zwar pleite gehen lassen.  Und das wäre für viele Leute sage mittelfristig besser geworden.  Damit wären nämlich auch alle Schulden weg und die Vermögen hätten sich angeglichen. Außerdem wäre es eine deutliche Warnung gewesen.  Man zockt ja jetzt schon wieder weiter, als wäre nicht gewesen.  

Ich meine alleine das ganze System.  Banken verleihen Geld, was sie nicht haben, verkaufen die Schulden und mit diesen Schulden wird noch spekuliert. Und wenn das schier geht, schreit man nach dem Staat, der sich aber Sonde nicht einzumischen hat.


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2017)

Du meinst, ein Zusammenbruch des Finanzsystems hätten wir so ohne weiteres überstanden?

Und was ist mittelfristig? 20? 50? 100 Jahre? 

Das Wirschaftssystem der gesamten Welt wäre einfach mal eben zusammengebrochen. Mit Milliarden Arbeitslosen, Hunger, Krankheit usw. Weltweit! 

Klar, das wäre die Chance für etwas neues, besseres gewesen. Aber daran glaube ich nicht. Genauso wenig, wie man es fertig gebracht hat, das Finanzsystem zu reformieren, hätte die Menschheit die Chance genutzt, ein besseres System aufzubauen. Und weißt Du warum? Weil der Kapitalismus das einzige System ist, dass dem Menschen in seiner Natur, in seiner Individualität, in seinem Drang nach mehr, in seinem Antrieb besser zu sein als der andere, wirklich entspricht. Das haben wir uns nicht ausgesucht, es war die Evolution, Survival of the fittest, die uns zu dem gemacht hat, das wir sind. 

Meinetwegen mag die Menschheit mal ein solches Experiment wagen. Aber bitte erst dann, wenn ich nicht mehr unter den Lebenden weile.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Für den einzelnen Investor muss das auch gelten. Wenn sich die gesamte Branche derart vergaloppiert, dass sie droht zusammenzubrechen, so wie es nach Lehmann der Fall war, dann hat man als Staat nur die Wahl helfend einzugreifen oder mit unterzugehen.
> 
> Natürlich muss man verhindern, dass die Spekulationen wieder genauso ins Kraut schießen und man aus den Fehlern kein bisschen lernt (die Gier ist endlos und macht blind... siehe den aktuellen Crypto-Geld Boom). Und da haben die Staaten weltweit, und gerade auch in D massiv versagt. Leider.



Schlimm ist ja, dass man nicht daraus lernt.
Trump hat sämtliche Regulierungen einkassiert. die Obama damals nach der Bankenkrise eingeführt hat.
Ergo kann man davon ausgehen, dass sich irgendwann wieder so eine Blase bilden wird, dessen platzen dann wieder alle betrifft.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Meinetwegen mag die Menschheit mal ein solches Experiment wagen. Aber bitte erst dann, wenn ich nicht mehr unter den Lebenden weile.



Und wenn alle so denken wie du. wird sich eben nie was ändern.
Daher jetzt anfangen und was besseres entwickeln als den Kapitalismus. Etwas, das sich auch mit einer freiheitlichen Demokratie vereinbaren lässt.
Weniger Regulierung, mehr freies Denken. Weniger Zwang, mehr Weitsicht.


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2017)

Wie gesagt, es ist meine Überzeugung, dass die Spezies Mensch derart durch die Evolution geprägt ist, dass sie nur mit dem Kapitalismus ohne totaler Ausübung von extremen Zwang leben kann. Den Zwang so zu sanft und gezielt einzusetzen, dass sich der Kapitalismus sich nicht selbst in kürzester Zeit selbst zerstört, der Mensch aber doch das Gefühl hat, frei über sein Schicksal entscheiden zu können, das ist die Kunst.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

Tja, nur bist du eben nicht frei. Du bist im Zwang des Kapitalismus gefangen und musst dich dem jeden Tag neu stellen.
Mit einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen gäbe es diesen Zwang nicht. Du könntest dich nach deinen Wünschen entfalten.
Das ist meines Erachtens deutlich erstrebenswerter.


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2017)

Irrtum, ich bin im Zwang der Evolution gefangen. Ich bin ein Mensch, von Geburt an mit einer riesen Ladung an evolutionär und statistisch bedingten Fehlern und Unzulänglichkeiten belastet. Wir wir alle. Und dennoch ist es diese Kombination, die uns das Überleben einige zig Jahrtausende ermöglicht hat. Aber sicher nicht endlos. Irgendwann werden wir ganz sicher verschwinden...

...aber nach meiner Zeit. Hoffentlich.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

Der Mensch hat sich meines Erachtens schon von der Evolution abgespalten.
Das merkst du gut, dass unheimlich viele Menschen mit Brillen herum laufen oder an klassische Industriekrankheiten leiden.
Kennst du einen Adler, der Brillenträger ist oder eine Gazelle, die Übergewicht hat?


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2017)

Wir sind ganz sicher nicht der Evolution entwachsen. Die Intelligenz und die Möglichkeit, körperliche Mängel zu beheben, ist eine FOLGE der Evolution, nicht etwas, was ihr entgegensteht. 

Alles, was Dich antreibt ist eine Folge der Evolution. Warum, meinst Du, drängt es Dich nach den Dingen, nach denen Du strebst?


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

Ich strebe nach nichts.
Ich gehen morgens arbeiten, damit ich abends meinen Kühlschrank auffüllen kann.
Was hat das mit Evolution zu tun?


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. November 2017)

Komisch,  es entsprich unserem System, aber wir handeln nicht danach. Denn nach kapilistischen Regeln hätten die Banken alle pleite gehen müssen.  Das Experiment war, sie noch für ihr Verhalten zu belohnen


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich strebe nach nichts.
> Ich gehen morgens arbeiten, damit ich abends meinen Kühlschrank auffüllen kann.
> Was hat das mit Evolution zu tun?



Du strebst nach nichts? Warum stehst Du dann jeden morgen auf? Und ich dachte, Du hättest Kinder?




Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Komisch, es entsprich unserem System, aber wir handeln nicht danach. Denn nach kapilistischen Regeln hätten die Banken alle pleite gehen müssen. Das Experiment war, sie noch für ihr Verhalten zu belohnen



Wie ich schon schrieb, ungeregelter Kapitalismus würde sich relativ schnell selbst zerstören. Das macht er immer, das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Mit Regeln und Eingriffen kann man das Überleben nur verlängern. Und genau das ist passiert.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Du strebst nach nichts? Warum stehst Du dann jeden morgen auf? Und ich dachte, Du hättest Kinder?



Hab ich doch gesagt -- der Kühlschrank füllt sich nicht von alleine.
Ja, ich hab Kinder. Aber was ändert das? Es gibt über 7 Milliarden Menschen. Da macht es keinen Unterschied, ob ich nun Kinder habe oder nicht. Das hat auf die Art keinen Einfluss.
Arten passen sich veränderten Bedingungen an. Das hat der Mensch bzw. dessen Vorfahren auch gemacht. Ohne eine Veränderung der Umwelt wären sie vermutlich niemals von den Bäumen geklettert und hätten den Aufrechten Gang gelernt.
Aber -- schaue ich mir die letzten 2000 Jahre an, sehe ich da keine Anpassung mehr. Die Umwelt wird einfach verändert, damit sie sich dem Menschen anpasst.
Durch Technologie brauchen wir uns nicht mehr anpassen. Wir brauchen nur noch die richtige Ausrüstung.
Mit der sind wir sogar zum Mond geflogen und der Homo Sapiens hat ja auf dem Mond nichts zu suchen. Seine Physiologie ist für die Erde geschaffen. Mit 9,81m/s² Erdbeschleunigung und 1 Bar Luftdruck.


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2017)

Und, ist der Hunger kein Antrieb?

Und Deine Fürsorge für Deine Kinder? Kein Antrieb?

Warum meinst Du, strebt der Mensch nach Reichtum? Nach Macht? Nach Berühmtheit? Nach Luxus? Nach einem warmen Bett?

All diese Antriebe kommen aus der Evolution, weil sie dazu beitragen, dass wir eine höhere Chance haben, uns fortzupflanzen und sich diese Eigenschaften somit statistisch evolutionär durchgesetzt haben. Genau wir übrigens auch ein gewisses Maß an Gruppengefühl, Mitleid, Empathie und anderen Dingen, die dem kalten, egoistischen Streben nach mehr für sich selbst auf den ersten Blick eigentlich entgegenstehen, aber in der Statistik insgesamt eben doch einen Vorteil für die Art an sich mit sich bringen. 

Alles nur eine Folge der Evolution und der Statistik. Ganz nüchtern.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (27. November 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man die 1 bis 2 Jahre Zeit hat das zu tun kann die Gefahr für Leib und Leben ja nicht allzu groß sein. Sowas machen Leute die auswandern, nicht die vor Krieg fliehen.


Krieg herrscht da seit 2005...glaubst du echt dir haben 10 Jahre Däumchen gedreht und sich alle gedacht: hey Mutti lädt uns ein, dann auf geht's... Ich bin erschüttert,  was es hier für Menschen gibt.  Und der mit dem Pager,  Wirst du dann Asyl Heime abbrennen lassen? Ich denke du kennst den Kodex auf den du einen Eid geschworen hat gripschi... Deine Aussage über Menschen ist beschämend,  und du bist selber ein armer egoistischer Mensch.

Edit: und hunger ist ein größerer Antrieb als alles andere.. Sorry aber wir profitieren von der Armut der anderen,  also ist es unsere Pflicht zu helfen. Aber selbst dafür sind wir zu borniert  hierzu die 0,7% Uno Hilfe,  die Deutschland fast 15 Jahre nicht erreichen wollte.  Es sagte mal jemand : aus großer macht,  erwächst große Verantwortung.  Wird echt mal wieder zeit für ein Krieg in der EU. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (27. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen gäbe es diesen Zwang nicht. Du könntest dich nach deinen Wünschen entfalten.
> Das ist meines Erachtens deutlich erstrebenswerter.



Ach und was ist mit den assi Schmarotzer, die uns auf der Tasche liegen und sich förmlich weigern zu Arbeiten.
Die bekommen dann ein Grundeinkommen?


----------



## efdev (27. November 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Die bekommen dann ein Grundeinkommen?



Ja weil Grundeinkommen halt, aber sind es denn so viele das es überhaupt relevant ist?
Vermutlich nicht also liegt das Problem mit den Schmarotzern eher bei dir als beim System


----------



## chaotium (27. November 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Ja weil Grundeinkommen halt, aber sind es denn so viele das es überhaupt relevant ist?
> Vermutlich nicht also liegt das Problem mit den Schmarotzern eher bei dir als beim System



Mehr als Du denkst


----------



## blautemple (27. November 2017)

Wird das hier jetzt ein Sammelsurium an Vorurteilen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (27. November 2017)

Welche Vorurteile denn? Lebt ihr in einer Parallelwelt wo alle happy ist?

Lest Zeitungen und schaut Nachrichten an. es genügend berichte darüber wie Leistungen erschlichen werden.

Mein gott mach die Glotzböbel auf


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. November 2017)

Sagt dir der Begriff Anekdoten was? Wenn es nach der Zeitung geht, wären auch die Hälfte meiner Nachbarn tot und die anderen vergewaltigt


----------



## blautemple (27. November 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Welche Vorurteile denn? Lebt ihr in einer Parallelwelt wo alle happy ist?
> 
> Lest Zeitungen und schaut Nachrichten an. es genügend berichte darüber wie Leistungen erschlichen werden.
> 
> Mein gott mach die Glotzböbel auf



Klar hast du solche Leute, aber es ist eine sehr kleine Minderheit. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unrockstar85 (27. November 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Mein gott mach die Glotzböbel auf



Jo Bild schreibt:
Skandal: Arge Mitarbeiter veruntreut Geld..
Skandal: Hartz4 Schmarotzer veruntreut Geld und bekommt zuviel (böse Hartz4 Schmarotzer die alle Benz fahren und Kavier essen)
Skandal: Asyl Empfänger fordern mehr Geld (Laut BVerfG ist der Hartz4 Satz Menschenverachtend, der Ayslsatz ist niedriger)
Skandal: Flüchtlinge komme nach Hummelheim: 1000 Menschen auf 700 Einwohner..  (3 Wochen später hört man nichts mehr)
Skandal: Bürgern fordern BGE
Skandal: Industrie fordert BGE

Merkste selber? Oder muss ich weiter machen?
Blut und Morde, nur das verkauft sich. Wenn sich jeder deutsche drüber beschweren würde, was bei ihm grade nicht läuft (sei es im bett, Arbeit etc.), dann könnte man damit alle Zeitungen Deutschland in wöchentlichen Sonderausgaben füllen.
Blickpunkt musst du echt noch lernen mein lieber Xtrame


----------



## chaotium (27. November 2017)

Die Bild interessiert mich nicht. Das ist doch keine Zeitung XD


----------



## Unrockstar85 (27. November 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Die Bild interessiert mich nicht. Das ist doch keine Zeitung XD



stimmt, hat ja nur 4Mio Auflage.. Bist du echt so Beratungsreristent und lebst in deiner Filterblase? 
Ich hätte auch Spiegel, Stern, FAZ, BZ, Süddeutsche etc schreiben können.. der Tenor ist grundsätzlich der gleiche.. es gibt nur wenige Medien, die eben nicht sowas ausschlachten. Die FR z.B. die dafür ja Pleite ging
Und komm mir nicht mit Alternativen Medien, die sind kein deut besser, verpacken es eben nur hübscher..


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Und, ist der Hunger kein Antrieb?
> 
> Und Deine Fürsorge für Deine Kinder? Kein Antrieb?
> 
> ...



Dass Frauen höhere Lauter eher hören können als Männer ist auch eine Sache der Entwicklung. Dass wir immer mit den Füßen zur Tür schlafen ist auch eine Sache der Entwicklung.
Aber heute interessiert sich der Homo Sapiens nicht mehr für die Evolution. Er passt die Umwelt seinen Bedingungen an und nicht mehr umgekehrt.



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ach und was ist mit den assi Schmarotzer, die uns auf der Tasche liegen und sich förmlich weigern zu Arbeiten.
> Die bekommen dann ein Grundeinkommen?



Die liegen immer auf der Tasche.
Siehst du ja an Nike, die bescheißen wo es nur geht. Oder Apple, oder Starbucks. Die Liste ist endlos.


----------



## Verminaard (27. November 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wird das hier jetzt ein Sammelsurium an Vorurteilen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ist es doch schon sehr lange.
Aeussert man sich kritisch gegen die Willkommenskultur ist man gleich AfD Waehler, Nazi, Rassist..


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dass Frauen höhere Lauter eher hören können als Männer ist auch eine Sache der Entwicklung. Dass wir immer mit den Füßen zur Tür schlafen ist auch eine Sache der Entwicklung.
> Aber heute interessiert sich der Homo Sapiens nicht mehr für die Evolution. Er passt die Umwelt seinen Bedingungen an und nicht mehr umgekehrt.



Na, wenn Du allen Prägungen durch die Evolution entsagen kannst, dann meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch. Alleine, ich glaube das keine Sekunde. 

Aber was solls, ich will und kann Dich eh nicht überzeugen. Diese Mission wäre ja auch ebenso sinnlos wie unnötig.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Aeussert man sich kritisch gegen die Willkommenskultur ist man gleich AfD Waehler, Nazi, Rassist..


Ersteres liegt zumindest nah, und das andere hat niemand je behauptet, wie ich kürzlich schon mal schrieb. 

Aber die Opferrolle steht einem natürlich immer gut, schafft Sympathien. Oder auch nicht.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Und, ist der Hunger kein Antrieb?
> 
> Und Deine Fürsorge für Deine Kinder? Kein Antrieb?
> 
> ...



Weißt du, was auch ganz evolutionär ist? Nicht zu viel anzuhäufen. Nahezu sämtliche Tierarten leben so, dass sie die Umwelt genauso ihren Nachkommen hinterlassen, wie sie sie vorgefunden haben. Kein Löwe würde ganze Herden umbringen, nur damit er das nächste Jahr nicht mehr jagen muss. Dieses kapitalistische Verhalten kennt nur der Mensch.


----------



## Two-Face (27. November 2017)

Was mangelnde Hilfsbereitschaft, Selbstdarstellung und Ausbeutung mit der Evolution zu tun haben sollen, ist mir jetzt auch ehrlichgesagt schleierhaft.


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2017)

Zunächst: Nicht alle Menschen sind gleich, wie bei allen Tieren sind die evolutionären Eigenschaften nicht bei jedem gleich stark ausgeprägt. Wär ja auch schlimm. Ich sage nur, dass alles Verhalten, dass der (weitestgehend psychisch gesunde) Mensch zeigt, aus der Evolution begründbar ist. 

Bestimmte Eigenschaften sind eher hilfreich, andere weniger, je nach Situation. Deswegen ist eben sowohl Mitgefühl als auch Habgier Teil unserer Eigenschaften, obwohl es sich eigentlich widerspricht. Bei dem einen eben mehr vom ersteren, beim anderen mehr vom letzteren. Aber es bleibt, alles kommt aus der Evolution. Nichts, aber auch garnichts von unseren Eigenschaften ist aus der modernen Zivilisation heraus entstanden. Dazu ist diese evolutionär auch noch viel zu jung.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was mangelnde Hilfsbereitschaft, Selbstdarstellung und Ausbeutung mit der Evolution zu tun haben sollen, ist mir jetzt auch ehrlichgesagt schleierhaft.



Ernsthaft? Ist das nicht offensichtlich? Gerade diese Eigenschaften können extrem hilfreich sein, wenn man sich erfolgreich fortpflanzen will. Denkt mal in etwas primitivere Verhältnisse, vor 100.000en von Jahren, als sich die Menschheit herausgebildet hat. 

Im Prinzip kann man das alles heute noch an verschiedenen Affenarten beobachten. Schaut Euch einerseits Schimpansen an (extrem aggressiv und hierarchisch) und den Bonobos andererseits (extrem sozial). Und es gibt alle Zwischenstufen. 

Ich kann Euch echt mal empfehlen, Euch etwas zum Thema Evolution schlau zu machen.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. November 2017)

BGE wäre für alle...was man für nötigste Braucht.

Und wen man sich mehr Gönnen will( Luxus Zeugs) geht dennoch irgendwo teilzeit arbeiten und kann mit seine Freizeit/hobby was anfangen...sich in bestimmte dingen frei entfalten.
Für mein Job wäre ein BGE sehr gut...weil vollzeit pack ich das nicht bis zur rente :-/ und könnte dann ehrenamtlich was machen..während der arbeit hat man nicht mal zeit für ein gespräch mit den Alten.


Aber wird niemals passieren


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Eine Spende hätte weder für Arbeit noch für langfristige Konjunktur gesorgt.
> 
> Es ist nun mal so, dass sich jeder Euro, den der Staat in die eigene Wirtschaft investiert, multipliziert. Er wird am Ende irgendwo verdient, wieder ausgegeben, kommt in den Kreislauf usw. Das kann Dir jeder Volkwort (viel besser als ich) erklären.
> 
> Und es ist im Übrigen auch genau das durchaus sinnvolle Argument der Linken, die genau das fordern: Hoch mit den Steuern und die Mehreinnahmen investieren. In Infrastruktur, aber ganz besonders in die unteren Bevölkerungsschichten. Die das Geld dann auch wieder ausgeben können und somit die Konjunktur antreiben. Das ist ein durchaus richtiger Gedankengang, dem ich in vielen Teilen folgen will - nur muss man aufpassen, dass man es nicht überzieht, denn Arbeit muss sich am Ende auch noch lohnen: Wenn mir zu viel abgezogen wird und anderen für's Nichtstun zu viel gegeben wird, bricht irgendwann die Motivation weg, sich überhaupt noch zu engagieren.



Genau da liegt doch das Problem, gerade in den unteren Bevölkerungsschichten lohnt sich Arbeit fast gar nicht mehr. Da kann ich die Leute verstehen, wenn sie auf 20 Euro im Monat pfeifen und dafür 40 Stunden mehr Zeit haben. Denen wird jetzt nicht zu viel abgezogen, die bekommen erst gar nicht so viel.


----------



## Two-Face (27. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Ist das nicht offensichtlich?


Nö. Ist es nicht.
Sensationsgier, Selbstsucht und Selbstdarstellung in der heutigen Form sind mehr und mehr mit dem digitalen Wandel gekommen.
Was der biologische Sinn und Zweck dahinter sein soll, einen Verunfallten so lange mit dem Smartphone zu filmen, bis jede Hilfe zu spät ist erschließt sich mir nicht im geringsten und was das mit der Evolution zu tun haben soll, erst recht nicht.


----------



## Alreech (28. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Weißt du, was auch ganz evolutionär ist? Nicht zu viel anzuhäufen. Nahezu sämtliche Tierarten leben so, dass sie die Umwelt genauso ihren Nachkommen hinterlassen, wie sie sie vorgefunden haben.


Lol, ein Stadtkind.
Biber bauen Dämme und fluten ganze Landstriche. Dabei ist denen egal ob andere Nage- oder Raubtiere im Wasser elendig ersaufen. Pech für die anderen Tiere, besser für die eigene Brut.
Wenn ein Biber was will dann ganz bestimmt nicht das seine Nachkommen das Gebiet so trocken und mit Dachsen & Füchsen verseucht vorfindet...
Elche und andere große Weidetiere fressen alles was nicht schnell genug wächst oder giftig oder ungeniesbar ist und schaffen so Steppen...



> Kein Löwe würde ganze Herden umbringen, nur damit er das nächste Jahr nicht mehr jagen muss. Dieses kapitalistische Verhalten kennt nur der Mensch.


Löwen töten wie alle Katzen auch aus Vergnügen, Langeweile und Spaß und weil sie es können, nicht nur wenn sie hungrig sind. 
Bis auf Menschen können die meisten ihre Beutetiere ihnen davonlaufen oder besitzen natürlich Waffen wie Hufe und Hörner die abschrecken...

Kapitalisten bringen keine ganze Herde um... weil sie dann ganz genau wissen das sie im nächsten Jahr nichts mehr zu jagen haben.
Was der Kapitalist macht: Jungtiere einfangen, selber eine Herde mit ihnen bilden, die Tiere vor Raubtieren schützen, zu saftigen Weidegründen führen und dafür sorgen das sich die größten und friedlichsten unter ihnen paaren...
Die Tiere  muß man nicht erst mühsam jagen und wenn man sie tötet geben sie mehr Fleisch als jedes andere Wild weil sie größer und älter als ihre wilden Artgenossen werden.
Ist natürlich mehr Arbeit als die Tiere gleich zu schlachten und zu essen.

Und das ist tatsächlich kapitalistisch: 
Ansammlung von Produktionsmitteln durch Verzicht auf sofortigen Konsum, d.h. Bildung von Kapital (funny fact: capital bezieht sich ursprünglich auf den Kopf/Stückzahl von Nutztieren). 
Allerdings sind Ameisen auch schon auf die Idee gekommen, nur das es bei denen Blattläuse sind und nicht Kühe die gemolken statt gefressen werden...

Es gab allerdings einige nicht-kapitalistische menschliche Gesellschaften die ganze Herden umgebracht haben.
Zum Teil weil es mit ihrer Technologie (kill mal ein Bision oder Mammut mit dem Speer...) einfacher war die Viecher zu erschrecken und in den Abgrund zu treiben als sie wie anderes Wild zu töten.
Aber das sind wie gesagt keine Kapitalisten gewesen, sondern edele Wilde die in Einklang mit Mutter Natur gelebt haben...


----------



## Sparanus (28. November 2017)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Bürgerversicherung?


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Na, wenn Du allen Prägungen durch die Evolution entsagen kannst, dann meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch. Alleine, ich glaube das keine Sekunde.



Darum geht es nicht. 
Der Mensch entzieht sich der Evolution nun einmal. Natürlich wird er immer noch von Trieben geleitet -- der Überlebenswille ist ja besonders stark ausgeprägt -- und die Partnerwahl findet auch viel im Unterbewusstsein statt, aber im Gegensatz zu Tieren, die sich ihrer Umgebung anpassen müssen, passt der Mensch seine Umgebung an seine Bedürfnisse an. Das ist der große Unterschied.


----------



## Grestorn (28. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht.
> Der Mensch entzieht sich der Evolution nun einmal. Natürlich wird er immer noch von Trieben geleitet



Du überschätzt den Menschen. Aber lassen wir das, ich sehe keinen Weg, wie ich Dich überzeugen könnte. Außer, dass Du Dich mal mit der Materie besser befasst und Dir das Verhalten des Menschen mal genauer anschaust. Dann kannst Du eigentlich zu keinem anderen Schluss kommen.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2017)

Verhalten des Menschen?
Er hockt aufm Sofa, futtert irgendwelche Industrie Pampe und guckt Casting Shows.
Wenn das für dich die Spitze der Evolution ist, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Kindercola (28. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Verhalten des Menschen?
> Er hockt aufm Sofa, futtert irgendwelche Industrie Pampe und guckt Casting Shows.
> Wenn das für dich die Spitze der Evolution ist, dann gute Nacht.



Vor 10 Jahren waren noch Talkshows das Non-Plus-Ultra


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2017)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Vor 10 Jahren waren noch Talkshows das Non-Plus-Ultra



Vor 10 Jahren gab es auch noch so einer Art Wahlkampf.
Heute ist davon nichts mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Kindercola (28. November 2017)

Na klar.... wer den schönsten Kugelschreiber hat, kriegt doch das Kreuzchen  oder irre ich mich da ^^?


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2017)

Im Wahllokal haben sie inzwischen kein Geld mehr für Kugelschreiber.
Da gibt es nur noch Bleistifte.


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Bürgerversicherung?


Naja, halte ich für kontraproduktiv, da es für die gesetzlich Versicherten keine Vorteile, dafür umso mehr Nachteile bringen würde.
Es würden sich damit erst recht mehr Leute privat versichern und damit dafür sorgen, dass Gesellschaftsschichten nur noch weiter auseinanderdriften.^^


----------



## Kindercola (28. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Im Wahllokal haben sie inzwischen kein Geld mehr für Kugelschreiber.
> Da gibt es nur noch Bleistifte.



 manchen hilft es ja wenn Sie am Bleistiftende kauen.... nicht gerade lecker für den Nächsten aber vielleicht ist es das Kreuz welches das Zünglein an einer Regierungsbildung ist^^(bei Neuwahlen)


----------



## Sparanus (28. November 2017)

@twoface
Ich glaube du hast den Sinn davon nicht verstanden.


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2017)

Der Sinn von der Frage?


----------



## ARCdefender (28. November 2017)

Evolution hin, Politik her, Frage hier, oder dort, wir können das Tonic hier wohl schließen, so wie es ausschaut geht es ja mit der Groko so weiter wie die letzten Jahre.
Also weiter pennen und in 3 Jahren und 10 Monaten treffen wir uns dann hier mal wieder.

Aber vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch nur, habe ich ja auch be der FDP schon.


----------



## Kindercola (28. November 2017)

So ganz glaub ich noch nicht an einer GroKo. Das wäre doch der Genickschuss für die SPD in 4 Jahren


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2017)

Kindercola schrieb:


> So ganz glaub ich noch nicht an einer GroKo. Das wäre doch der Genickschuss für die SPD in 4 Jahren


Ich find ja den Deutschen Wähler immer wieder lustig.
Die Große Koalition erst abwählen, plötzlich ist man wieder dafür.


----------



## ARCdefender (28. November 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich find ja den Deutschen Wähler immer wieder lustig.
> Die Große Kualition erst abwählen, plötzlich ist man wieder dafür.



Ja ist schon seltsam, verstehen muß man das alles nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (28. November 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Sinn von der Frage?


Nein den Sinn der Bürgerversicherung. Wenn es deiner Meinung nach den Privaten mehr Kunden bringt, warum laufen die dann dagegen Sturm?


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2017)

Sorry, das war unpräzise ausgedrückt von mir.

Die Bürgerversicherung würde nur dafür sorgen, dass natürlich die Wohlhabenden sich erst recht privat versichern und das Zwei-Klassen-System so noch mehr zementieren würde.
Die Privaten müssten zugleich die Beiträge noch weiter erhöhen, speziell für die Altersrückstellung. Würde die BV eingeführt, so könnten sich die bisher privat-versicherten entscheiden, ob sie bei privat bleiben oder in die BV wollen. 

So oder so würden bei einer BV die Kosten massiv steigen und ich schätze deswegen, dass sie für alle (egal ob bisher gesetzlich oder privat) noch teurer wird, als bisher.


----------



## Grestorn (28. November 2017)

Der Vorteil an einer Bürgerversicherung (oder eines ähnlichen Modells) wäre, dass sich Selbständige, Gutverdiener und Beamte nicht mehr aus dem Sozialsystem der gesetzl. Krankenkassen herausnehmen könnten. Und das finde ich gut und wichtig. 

Dass es trotzdem private Zusatzversicherungen gegeben wird, und dass die am Ende (mit der BV zusammen) auch teurer sind als heute, mag gut und gerne sein (und damit hätte das auch Nachteile für mich), aber ich finde es trotzdem richtig. 

Wenn jemand meint, eine BV würde aber unsere heutigen Probleme im Gesundheitssystem lösen, der macht sich glaube ich falsche Hoffnungen.


----------



## Sparanus (28. November 2017)

Du irrst dich dabei. Privat Only wäre praktisch weg und die ganz Wohlhabenden könnten dann die Behandlung selbst bezahlen.


----------



## Grestorn (28. November 2017)

"Privat only" gibt's dann nicht mehr, aber Zusatzversicherungen schon. 

Wieso irre ich mich? Ah, das war wohl an Two-Face gerichtet.


----------



## Sparanus (28. November 2017)

Jep war Ausnahmsweise nicht an dich


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du irrst dich dabei. Privat Only wäre praktisch weg und die ganz Wohlhabenden könnten dann die Behandlung selbst bezahlen.


Dass sich Wohlhabende die Behandlung selbst bezahlen, war nie die Rede.
Sondern dass nur noch die "Gutverdiener" Zugang zur Spitzenmedizin bekommen. 
So wie sich das die SPD vorstellt ist das pure Theorie.

Wenn du mir das nicht glaubst, guck' in die Niederlande oder Großbritannien.


----------



## Sparanus (28. November 2017)

Nun GB ist ein anderes System, also direkt Steuerfinanziert und die Niederlande haben einen Grundbetrag egal wie viel man verdient. Das wäre in Deutschland anders.
Grade die Forderung der SPD ist keine Utopie.


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2017)

Utopisch nicht, aber es würde so auch nichts bringen bzw. wäre kontraproduktiv. 
Grundsätzlich wäre ich auch für eine Abschaffung dieser Aufteilung, aber zu anderen Konditionen.

Alleine für die privaten bräuchte es da sowas wie eine langfristige Übergangslösung, weil die Altersrückstellungen nicht einfach aufgelöst werden können.
Außerdem garantiert auch niemand, dass in der BV mehr Leistungen ausgeschüttet werden als bisher und das ist eben ein sehr akutes Problem bei den derzeitgen Versicherungen. 

Aufgrund der allgemein steigenden Kosten würden nicht nur die Beiträge sehr wahrscheinlich erhöht sondern u.U. auch noch weiter mit Leistungen geknausert werden.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. November 2017)

Die Kosten steigen ja, weil sich alle Besserverdienenden immer weiter rausnehmen.


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2017)

Mehr Leute würden in das neue System einzahlen aber auch mehr wieder rausnehmen.

Bestenfalls wird das zum Nullnummernspiel.^^


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. November 2017)

Es würde aber mehr einbezahlt werden als herausgenommen wird.


----------



## Grestorn (28. November 2017)

Eine Umstellung von heute auf morgen geht eh nicht. Man kann nur eine "sanfte" Umstellung machen. So dass z.B. ab sofort keine neuen 100% Privatversicherungen mehr abgeschlossen werden dürfen sondern jeder neu versicherte in eine "Bürgerversicherung" gehen muss (und optional sich für zusätzliche Leistungen versichern kann). 

Dann würde das alte System so in 50 Jahren aussterben. 

Alles andere würde m.E. einen riesen Aufstand geben und auch die Bestandswahrung verletzen.


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Es würde aber mehr einbezahlt werden als herausgenommen wird.


Kann man nicht direkt wissen, da das wieder ein volkswirtschaftlicher Aspekt ist.

Woher will man im Voraus wissen, wie viele Leute krank werden?
Ist immer schwierig zu sagen. Klar kannst du jetzt behaupten, "ja aber so würde das aussehen", aber ist alles bisher nur Theorie und existiert weitestgehend in den Köpfen der SPD. 

Dass die Methode der SPD so funktioniert glaube ich erst, wenn ich's sehe.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. November 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Kann man nicht direkt wissen, da das wieder ein volkswirtschaftlicher Aspekt ist.
> 
> Woher will man im Voraus wissen, wie viele Leute krank werden?
> Ist immer schwierig zu sagen. Klar kannst du jetzt behaupten, "ja aber so würde das aussehen", aber ist alles bisher nur Theorie und existiert weitestgehend in den Köpfen der SPD.
> ...



Man geht ja davon aus, dass durch den Umstieg jetzt nicht sehr viel mehr Leute auf einmal krank werden


----------



## Verminaard (28. November 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Man geht ja davon aus, dass durch den Umstieg jetzt nicht sehr viel mehr Leute auf einmal krank werden



Haben die auch miteingerechnet, das es generell einen Anstieg an Leistungsanspruch geben wird?

Wie wird im SPD Modell der Wasserkopf von den vielen Versicherungen behandelt?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. November 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Haben die auch miteingerechnet, das es generell einen Anstieg an Leistungsanspruch geben wird?
> 
> Wie wird im SPD Modell der Wasserkopf von den vielen Versicherungen behandelt?



Der Anstieg ist mit dem heutigen Model sehr viel schwieriger zu stemmen.

Und zu mWasserkopf: Ist doch toll, da haben wir jetzt eine Menge Geld gespart, dass wieder in Leistungen fließen kann.


----------



## Alreech (29. November 2017)

Die Bürgerversicherung wird erstmal teurer für den Steuerzahler.
Zum Einen weil für neueingestellte Beamte und Umsteiger der Arbeitnehmeranteil der Krankenkasse auf das Gehalt des Beamten addiert und versteuert werden muss.
Damit der Beamte netto nicht weniger verdient muß sein Bruttogehalt steigen. Gleichzeitig muß der Dienstherr des Beamten seinen Arbeitgeberanteil an die Krankenkasse abführen.
Sprich der Beamte wird teuerer - und dafür muß der Steuerzahler aufkommen (ich geh davon aus das die SPD die Nettogehälter der Beamten nicht kürzen will). Wenn das kein guter Grund ist die Steuern zu erhöhen ?
Das schöne ist das von dieser Steuererhöhung dann auch gleich die Beamten betroffen sind, die nun Brutto mehr verdienen...
Wer als Beamter oder Selbstständiger mehrere Kinder mitversichern muß kommt mit der Bürgerversicherung billiger weg (ich gehe mal davon aus das die SPD die kostenlose Mitversicherung von Ehepartnern und Kindern nicht abschaffen will - auch wenn das sowas wie eine Herdprämie ist...)
Kleine Selbstständige sind mit der Versicherungspflicht sowieso schon betroffen - wer nicht genügend Umsatz mit seinem Laden macht muß den dann eben aufgeben und als Arbeitnehmer ackern... dumm nur wenn man keine Ausbildung hat und mit seiner Frittenbude/Kiosk/Trödelladen bislang als privat Versicherter billiger weggekommen ist...
Den richtig Reichen wie z.B. der Familie Bertelsmann ist das eh egal, die zahlen weiterhin bar...

Langfristig bricht das den bisherigen privaten Lebensversicherungen das Genick... Aber ganz sicher wird der Staat sie dann retten und die restlichen Versicherten und das Vermögen der privaten Krankenversicherungen (falls noch eins da ist) in die gesetzliche Krankenkasse überführen.
Was ich übrigens nicht verstehen: wenn die SPD die gesetzliche Krankenkasse und Renten so toll findet, warum hat sie dann in BaWü dafür gestimmt das die Abgeordneten privat versichert werden ?...


----------



## Sparanus (29. November 2017)

Hab mich noch nie damit beschäftigt wie Beamte sich versichern müssen, aber wieso sollte man ihr Gehalt erhöhen müssen?
Von ihrem Netto geht doch jetzt einiges an die PKV?


----------



## Alreech (29. November 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hab mich noch nie damit beschäftigt wie Beamte sich versichern müssen, aber wieso sollte man ihr Gehalt erhöhen müssen?
> Von ihrem Netto geht doch jetzt einiges an die PKV?



Der Beitrag zu PVK geht bislang vor allem nicht in ihr Brutto ein und wird deswegen nicht versteuert, da Beamte nicht sozialversicherungspflichtig sind.
Falls sie krank werden übernimmt ihr Dienstherr einen Teil der Krankheitskosten komplett oder sogar ganz.
Für das Restrisiko können sie sich privat versichern (dann geht der Beitrag vom Netto ab),aber die Kosten der Krankenversicherung kann man bis 1 900 €uro im Jahr als Vorsorgeaufwendungen beim Lohnsteuerjahresausgleich geltend machen...

*Momentan privat versichert:
Bruttolohn	2.000,00
Nettolohn	1.758,06
Lohnsteuer	229,33*
Solidaritätszuschlag	12,61
Summe der Steuern	241,94
PKV und Pflegeversicherung	0,00
Summe Sozialversicherung	0,00
Arbeitgeberanteil zur Sozialversicherung
Zuschuss zur PKV inkl. Pflegevers.	0,00

Gesamtbelastung Arbeitgeber	2.000,00


*Momentan in der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse versichert:
Bruttolohn	2.289,00
Nettolohn	1.755,17
Lohnsteuer	292,83*
Solidaritätszuschlag	16,10
Summe der Steuern	308,93
8,300% Krankenversicherung	189,99
1,525% Pflegeversicherung	34,91
Summe Sozialversicherung	224,90
Arbeitgeberanteil zur Sozialversicherung
7,300% Krankenversicherung	167,10
1,275% Pflegeversicherung	29,18
Gesamtbelastung Arbeitgeber	2.485,28

In der gesetzlich Krankenkasse benötigt der Beamte also um den gleichen Nettolohn zu haben 289 €uro mehr Brutto und zahlt deswegen auch 66 €uro mehr Steuern.
Der Dienstherr müsste sogar 485 €uro mehr zahlen... und das Geld als Steuer wieder eintreiben... 
289/2000 = 14,45% Bruttolohnerhöhung, trotzdem nicht mehr netto.
485/2000 = 24,25% mehr Kosten für den Steuerzahler.

Gut, an die gesetzliche Krankenkasse & Pflegeversicherung gehen dann 419 €uro Beitrag... ob der privat versicherte Beamte wohl jeden Monat soviel an die PVK gezahlt hat... ?

Der Gehaltsrechner 2018 - der Brutto Netto Rechner


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2017)

Du denkst schon an die Ausgaben? Arbeitgeber und Staat sind hier nunmal ein und dasselbe.
Beamte bekommen nicht nur im Krankheitsfall weiter Geld vom Staat, sondern auch im Falle von Arbeitslosigkeit, -unfähigkeit,... . Umgekehrt geht ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der zusätzlichen Zahlungen, die du gerade auflistet, vom Staat an den Staat und bedeutet somit keinerlei Minderheitseinnahmen. Die einzigen, die bei einer staatlichen Versicherung von Beamten nennenswert verlieren, sind die privaten Krankenkassen (mir kommen gleich die Tränen...). Der Staat zahlt nur den Teil drauf, den die staatliche Bürgerversicherung aufgrund ineffizienterer Strukturen (muss nicht sein, ist aber oft der Fall) und höherer Löhne (was ich nicht als negativ erachten würde) im Vergleich zur privaten Versicherung mehr kostet verglichen mit der Gewinnspanne der privaten Krankenversicherung. Letztlich wird schließlich in beiden Fallen der gesamte Nettolohn und alle Versicherungsleistungen, die der (Nicht-)Beamte in Anspruch nimmt, vom Staat bezahlt. Nur die Wege, die das Geld nimmt, ändern sich.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Dezember 2017)

Alreech schrieb:


> Die Bürgerversicherung wird erstmal teurer für den Steuerzahler.



Ja sicher, es wird teurer für alle.

Dafür wird aber wieder die soziale Balance hergestellt.

Privatversicherungen lohnen sich nur, wenn man sie auf die Dauer finanzieren kann.

Gerade angehende Selbstständige wählen diese Art der Versicherung,
nicht wissend, dass später die Beitragszahlungen ins Unermessliche steigen, wenn man sie in Anspruch nimmt.

Was passiert dann, wenn man die Beiträge nicht mehr finanzieren kann?

Ja, man meldet das Gewerbe ab, und meldet sich beim H4-Amt. 

Und kommt zurück in die Gemeinschaft, ohne einen Cent eingezahlt zu haben.


----------



## Alreech (1. Dezember 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du denkst schon an die Ausgaben? Arbeitgeber und Staat sind hier nunmal ein und dasselbe.


Und der Staat bezahlt seine Arbeitnehmer mit Geld das er aus Steuern einnimmt.
Kostet der Arbeiter mehr, müssen die Steuern erhöht oder das Geld anderswo eingespaart werden.



> Beamte bekommen nicht nur im Krankheitsfall weiter Geld vom Staat, sondern auch im Falle von Arbeitslosigkeit, -unfähigkeit,...


Und das macht der Staat bislang so weil vor allem junge Beamte auf diese Art der Krankenversorgung billiger sind.




> Umgekehrt geht ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der zusätzlichen Zahlungen, die du gerade auflistet, vom Staat an den Staat und bedeutet somit keinerlei Minderheitseinnahmen.


Wie kommst Du auf die Idee ?
Die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen sind kein Teil des Staates, sondern verwalten sich selbst.
Und wo hab ich was von Minderheitseinnahmen gesagt ? Ich dachte eher an Mehrausgaben für die der Staat die Steuern erhöhen muß.



> Die einzigen, die bei einer staatlichen Versicherung von Beamten nennenswert verlieren, sind die privaten Krankenkassen (mir kommen gleich die Tränen...). Der Staat zahlt nur den Teil drauf, den die staatliche Bürgerversicherung aufgrund ineffizienterer Strukturen (muss nicht sein, ist aber oft der Fall) und höherer Löhne (was ich nicht als negativ erachten würde) im Vergleich zur privaten Versicherung mehr kostet verglichen mit der Gewinnspanne der privaten Krankenversicherung. Letztlich wird schließlich in beiden Fallen der gesamte Nettolohn und alle Versicherungsleistungen, die der (Nicht-)Beamte in Anspruch nimmt, vom Staat bezahlt. Nur die Wege, die das Geld nimmt, ändern sich.


Der Staat bezahlt momentan gar keine Beiträge für Beamte die privat versichert sind.
Wenn der Beamte krank ist, dann zahlt er erstmal privat, der Staat erstattet dann einen Teil der Kosten als Beihilfe.
Wenn der Beamte sich privat versichert dann schießt ihm die private Krankenkasse die Behandlungskosten vor oder übernimmt den Teil der Kosten der nicht von der Beihilfe gedeckt ist. Da das finanzielle Risiko niedrig ist, sind auch die Beiträge für den Beamten niedrig.
Für Staat, Beamten und private Versicherung ist das billiger solange der Beamte gesund ist. Und Gesund ist der Regelfall.

Bei der Bürgerversicherung muß der Staat dagegen jeden Monat einen festen Beitrag an die gesetzliche Krankenkasse zahlen, egal ob er krank ist oder nicht.
Erklär mir doch mal warum das billiger sein soll als eine Beihilfe die nur im Krankheitsfall fällig wird...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (1. Dezember 2017)

Warum ist euch Geld so wichtig? Ich dachte immer, die Gesundheit steht an erster Stelle


----------



## Alreech (1. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja sicher, es wird teurer für alle.
> 
> Dafür wird aber wieder die soziale Balance hergestellt.
> 
> ...


Das gesunde und junge Selbstständige mit der privaten Krankenversicherung billiger dran sind liegt vor allem daran das bei der privaten das Risiko den Beitrag bestimmt.
Die gesetzliche Krankenkasse will statt dessen gern gleich den Maximalbetrag, egal ob der Selbstständige soviel verdient oder nicht... vor allem weil der Verdienst ja auch schwankt.
Ist vor allem für Selbstständige ein Problem die nicht viel verdienen (Kiosk, Frittenbude,...)

Ach ja, wenn sich der Typ erst gar kein Gewerbe anmeldet sondern gleich rumharzt ist das natürlich besser für die soziale Balance weil er dann zwar nichts verdient und keine Beiträge zahlt, aber zumindest nie die Gemeinschaft verlassen hat ?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (2. Dezember 2017)

Zum Glück gibt es noch Abstufungen zwischen hartzen und selbstständig sein.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Dezember 2017)

Nordrhein-Westfalen - Kehrtwende beim Sozialticket - Politik - Suddeutsche.de


----------



## Unrockstar85 (2. Dezember 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Warum ist euch Geld so wichtig? Ich dachte immer, die Gesundheit steht an erster Stelle


Nur bei der Techniker   aber gleich kommt einer und erklärt das wir uns glücklich schätzen können,  das nicht die Flüchtlinge alles kriegen xD
Naja das Gesundheitssystem wird eh immer teurer und weniger zahlen ein,  unter den Gesichtspunkten ist eine Bürger Versicherung sicher nicht blöd. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich freue mich schon auf die Rente.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Dezember 2017)

Welche Rente? 

BTW, wir können uns glücklich schätzen, dass nicht die Flüchtlinge alles kriegen.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Dezember 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf die Rente.



dein und unsere Rente wird nicht mal für Altenheim reichen ohne sozialhilfe 


Ohne Nixs geboren und fast Ohne nixs sterben


----------



## Rolk (2. Dezember 2017)

Was soll an diesen Seitenhieben bzgl. Flüchtlingen eigentlich komisch sein? Das ist auch ein gigantischer Kostenblock der irgendwo anderst eingespart wird.


----------



## chaotium (2. Dezember 2017)

Wir schaffen das mit den Flüchtlingen, wir müssen nur ganz fest dran glauben. Dann werden alle Probleme mit denen die in der Zukunft kommen erledigt sein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2017)

Alreech schrieb:


> Der Staat bezahlt momentan gar keine Beiträge für Beamte die privat versichert sind.
> Wenn der Beamte krank ist, dann zahlt er erstmal privat, der Staat erstattet dann einen Teil der Kosten als Beihilfe.



Und womit zahlt er? Mit selbst gedrucktem? Sicherlich nicht, sondern mit Geld vom Staat. Und da macht es für das Endergebnis keinen großen Unterschied, ob dieses Geld vom Staat auf das Konto des Beamten gezahlt und dann von dort an den Arzt überwiesen wurde (bzw. wenn man die folgende Erstattung durch die PKK gleich mitberücksichtigt zwischendurch noch einmal vom Beamten zur privaten Krankenkasse floss, ehe es beim Arzt landet), oder ob der Staat das Geld als Teil der Lohnnebenkosten an eine Bürgerversicherung überwiesen hat und diese dann die Arztrechnung zahlt. (Ein Teil derjenigen, die eine Bürgerversicherung fordern, wollen diese übrigens sehr wohl als Teil des Staates gestalten.)
Letztlich werden alle Leistungen (sowohl medizinischer Natur als auch Rente als auch der gesamte restliche Lebensstandard) des Beamten vom Staat finanziert, denn Staatsmittel sind (in der Theorie ) seine einzige Einnahmequelle. Das gilt unabhängig davon, welcher Teil dieser Mittel direkt an den Beamten geht, welcher Teil direkt an Versicherungen geht und welche Teile bedarfsabhängig direkt vom Staat gezahlt werden - es ist letzten Endes alles Steuergeld. Die Frage ist nur, welcher Weg für die restliche Gemeinschaft die geringsten Kosten (oder andere Nachteile) versursacht - und das ist sicherlich nicht der Weg, auf dem eine private Krankenversicherung großzügige Gewinne abzweigt.



> Bei der Bürgerversicherung muß der Staat dagegen jeden Monat einen festen Beitrag an die gesetzliche Krankenkasse zahlen, egal ob er krank ist oder nicht.
> Erklär mir doch mal warum das billiger sein soll als eine Beihilfe die nur im Krankheitsfall fällig wird...



Weil die Beiträge umgekehrt und für alle betroffenen Personen einschließlich der Kranken niedriger ausfallen? Die private Krankenversicherung will ordentlich Gewinn machen und Dividenden ausschütten. Die müssen die Beitragszahler zusätzlich mitzahlen. Dieser Abfluss von Beiträgen entfällt bei der Bürgerversicherung und kann zur Senkung der Beiträge (oder Aufwertung der Leistungen) genutzt werden. Oder glaubst du die nicht privaten Versicherungen nehmen einfach nur mehr ein, geben weniger aus und zünden sich mit der Differenz Zigarren an?


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Dezember 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Was soll an diesen Seitenhieben bzgl. Flüchtlingen eigentlich komisch sein? Das ist auch ein gigantischer Kostenblock der irgendwo anderst eingespart wird.



Komisch bevor die Flüchtlinge Kamen..gab es auch kein Geld für die Kinder und Alten.

Und noch viele Jahre davor gab ja auch kein Geld für die alten und kinder..aber für die banken schon.

Immer diese gehetze auf leute die nixs haben(egal ob hier oder woanders kommen

Und Thema Pflege...das war schon vor VIELE JAHREN abzusehen..^^


----------



## Alreech (3. Dezember 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und da macht es für das Endergebnis keinen großen Unterschied, ob dieses Geld vom Staat auf das Konto des Beamten gezahlt und dann von dort an den Arzt überwiesen wurde , oder ob der Staat das Geld als Teil der Lohnnebenkosten an eine Bürgerversicherung überwiesen hat und diese dann die Arztrechnung zahlt.


Doch, es macht einen großen Unterschied ob der Staat nur im Krankheitsfall eine Beihilfe zahlt (wie bisher) oder ob er jeden Monat Arbeitgeberanteil + höheres Bruttogehalt (Bürgerversicherung) zahlen muß.



> Weil die Beiträge umgekehrt und für alle betroffenen Personen einschließlich der Kranken niedriger ausfallen?


Klar, und die Energiewende kostet auch nur soviel wie eine Kugel Eis im Monat...
Wenn mehr Geld durch die Bürgerversicherung in das Gesundheitssystem geleitet wird werden die dort Beschäftigten auch mehr Geld wollen.
Vor allem die Ärzte denen die Privatpatienten wegfallen werden dafür höhere Vergütungen von der Bürgerversicherung verlangen.



> Die private Krankenversicherung will ordentlich Gewinn machen und Dividenden ausschütten. Die müssen die Beitragszahler zusätzlich mitzahlen. Dieser Abfluss von Beiträgen entfällt bei der Bürgerversicherung und kann zur Senkung der Beiträge (oder Aufwertung der Leistungen) genutzt werden. Oder glaubst du die nicht privaten Versicherungen nehmen einfach nur mehr ein, geben weniger aus und zünden sich mit der Differenz Zigarren an?


Was glaubst Du denn wie hoch die Dividenden sind, die von den bösen Konzernen ausgeschüttet werden - höher als das was die Gesetzlichen für ihre Bürogebäude in  bester Lage und "standesgemäßer" Bezahlung für ihre Angestellten (also soviel das die sich privat versichern können) bezahlen ?
Private Versicherungen die zuviel Beitrag verlangen verlieren Kunden und können dann weniger Dividenden zahlen. Wenn das kein Anreiz ist mit den Beiträgen verantwortungsvoll umzugehen..
Zu dem sind die privaten Krankenversicherer auch in anderen Bereichen tätigt: KFZ, Hausrat, Haftpflicht, ect... und erwirtschaften dort auch Gewinn der zum Teil in die Dividende fließt. 
Vieleicht sollte man das auch in eine Staatliche Bürgerversicherung überführen, um die Dividenden zu vermeiden ?

Und ja, ganz sicher wird der Staat die Differenz zur Aufwertung der Leistungen verwenden.
Z.B. jetzt schon für die Mitversicherung der Kinder und Ehepartner eines gesetzlich Versicherten.
Oder für die gesetzliche Versicherung von Hartz IV Empfängern - da zahlt Vater Staat bislang einen Beitrag, den kann man ja senken wenn die Bürgerversicherung kommt...
Und nicht zu vergessen die ganzen alternativen Heilmethoden die bislang von der Bösen Schulmedizin unterdrückt werden... warum die nicht auch von der Bürgerversicherung bezahlen lassen... ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2017)

Alreech schrieb:


> Doch, es macht einen großen Unterschied ob der Staat nur im Krankheitsfall eine Beihilfe zahlt (wie bisher) oder ob er jeden Monat Arbeitgeberanteil + höheres Bruttogehalt (Bürgerversicherung) zahlen muß.



Wieso sollte er ein höheres Bruttogehalt zahlen, wenn die Versicherungszahlrungen im Mittel über die gesamte Lebenszeit niedriger ausfallen, als die privaten Beiträge und Zuzahlungen, die der Beamte vorher aufbringen musste? Höher ist nur die Kombination aus Arbeitgeberanteil und Brutto und zwar genau um den umgelegten Betrag, der vorher als Beihilfe fällig wurde.



> Klar, und die Energiewende kostet auch nur soviel wie eine Kugel Eis im Monat...



Meine Antwort ist ebenso offensichtlich wie der Bezug zum Thema...



> Wenn mehr Geld durch die Bürgerversicherung in das Gesundheitssystem geleitet wird werden die dort Beschäftigten auch mehr Geld wollen.



Die Leute da wollen -wie alle Leute- schon jetzt mehr Geld haben. Das heißt aber nicht, dass sie es bekommen. Genausowenig wie die Mitarbeiter der PKK jetzt die Yacht haben, die sie sich wünschen.



> Vor allem die Ärzte denen die Privatpatienten wegfallen werden dafür höhere Vergütungen von der Bürgerversicherung verlangen.



Deiner Logik zu Folge haben sie bislang von den Privatpatienten weniger Geld bekommen (weil die Privatpatienten deinen Ausführungen zu Fogle weder hohe Beiträge noch hohe Eigenanteile zahlen, sondern bei niedrigem Brutto einen hohen Lebensstandard haben). Verlangen werden sie natürlich trotzdem, das machen Ärzte ständig, aber erneut gilt: Bekommen steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



> Was glaubst Du denn wie hoch die Dividenden sind, die von den bösen Konzernen ausgeschüttet werden - höher als das was die Gesetzlichen für ihre Bürogebäude in  bester Lage und "standesgemäßer" Bezahlung für ihre Angestellten (also soviel das die sich privat versichern können) bezahlen ?



Ich wüsste nicht, dass die gesetzlichen ihren Angestellten (nicht Beamten) übermäßig hohe Gehälter zahlen und wenn die privaten noch weitaus weniger zahlen, dann wäre eine Bekämpfung dieser Dumpinglöhne gesamtgesellschaftlich wohl nichts negatives. Gebäude in bester Lage haben die alteingessenen Gesellschaften übrigens aus Zeiten, als diese billige waren. Neubauten in der Innenstadt wären zumindest mir nicht als typisch bekannt.
Bezüglich Dividenden finde ich spontan für die HanseMerkur 2015 eine Ausschüttung in Höhe von 2,5% der Beitragszahlungen, die Allianz hat letzte Jahr 4,3% Dividende gezahlt, die Axa (Mutterkonzern) sogar 5,53%. Ich weiß nicht, was bei dir passieren würde, wenn du deinen Chef um eine Gehaltserhöhung in dieser Höhe bitten würdest - aber ich weiß, wie die Antwort bei mir lautet. Und zwar nicht "Peanuts".



> Vieleicht sollte man das auch in eine Staatliche Bürgerversicherung überführen, um die Dividenden zu vermeiden ?



Das Grundprinzip einer jeden Versicherung ist die Verteilung zufälliger Einzelereignisse auf lange Zeiträume und viele Personen - die Übergabe an eine Institution, deren Aufgabe langfristige Planungen für alle ist, passt wie die Faust aufs Auge. Ich persönlich sehe den Staat aber nur für die Grundversorgung zuständig, in diesem Fall also für Versicherungsbereiche die jeder haben muss um die Gemeinschaft nicht zu belasten (Krankenkasse, Rente, Unfall, Sozial/Arbeitslosenversicherung, ggf. Hausrat und Rechtsschutz. Wobei der Staat letztere ja eigentlich überflüssig machen sollte)



> Und ja, ganz sicher wird der Staat die Differenz zur Aufwertung der Leistungen verwenden.
> Z.B. jetzt schon für die Mitversicherung der Kinder und Ehepartner eines gesetzlich Versicherten.
> Oder für die gesetzliche Versicherung von Hartz IV Empfängern - da zahlt Vater Staat bislang einen Beitrag, den kann man ja senken wenn die Bürgerversicherung kommt...



Man kann sich staatliche Zuschüsse, staatliche Übernahmen und ähnliches samt dem gesamten Bürokratieungetüm, dass hinten dran hängt, schlichtweg schenken, wenn der Staat sowieso alle Leistungen übernimmt. Eine Bürgerversicherung stellt eine Bürgerversichertenkarte an jeden Bürger aus und begleicht die darauf anfallenden Leistungen - scheiß egal ob der Bürger gerade Kind, arbeitslos oder Manager ist. Die individuellen Möglichkeiten spielen nur bei der Beitragsberechnung eine Rolle, nicht aber bei den Leistungansprüchen.
Genau so, wie es sein sollte!
Und nicht wie jetzt, wo der Wert eines Menschenlebens an der Burschenschafts-Mitgliedschaft, dem Arschkriechtalent und dem Handicap festgemacht wird



> Und nicht zu vergessen die ganzen alternativen Heilmethoden die bislang von der Bösen Schulmedizin unterdrückt werden... warum die nicht auch von der Bürgerversicherung bezahlen lassen... ?



Welche Leistungen jeder Mensch braucht und welche nicht ist ein von der Versicherungsform unabhängiger Aspekt. Im Bereich Bildung und psychologischer Versorgung hat Deutschland bekanntermaßen Nachholbedarf, daran ändert sich auch nichts wenn beide Aspekte in die Verantwortung des Staats gegeben werden.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Dezember 2017)

Der Punkt ist eher, dass immer schon Geld da war, wenn es nur wichtig genug ist. Aber wenn für die Kinder mehr Geld über ist, werden die vielleicht anständig erzogen und sorgen dafür, dass in ein paar Jahren dann nicht mehr so gewählt wird und bei alten braucht man nen Grund, warum man ihnen Verbesserung versprechen kann. Gib jedem Rentner eine anständige Rente und er wird kaum noch meckern können.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2017)

Wir geben immernoch ca. doppelt so viel für "Verteidigung" aus wie für "Flüchtlinge".


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Dezember 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist eher, dass immer schon Geld da war, wenn es nur wichtig genug ist. Aber wenn für die Kinder mehr Geld über ist, werden die vielleicht anständig erzogen und sorgen dafür, dass in ein paar Jahren dann nicht mehr so gewählt wird und bei alten braucht man nen Grund, warum man ihnen Verbesserung versprechen kann. Gib jedem Rentner eine anständige Rente und er wird kaum noch meckern können.



Also im Grunde bestätigst du nur meine Aussage. Das eigene Volk durfte immer hören "Sorry, kein Geld" aber für Sozialtouristen werden die Kassen geplündert bzw. über Steuererhöhungen nachgedacht.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wir geben immernoch ca. doppelt so viel für "Verteidigung" aus wie für "Flüchtlinge".



Wir sichern auch nicht unsere Grenzen, dafür aber unsere Weinachtsmärkte. So als ob man alle Fenster schließt, aber die Tür auflässt.

Soviel zum Thema "Logik".


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also im Grunde bestätigst du nur meine Aussage. Das eigene Volk durfte immer hören "Sorry, kein Geld" aber für Sozialtouristen werden die Kassen geplündert bzw. über Steuererhöhungen nachgedacht.



Das ist das Problem bei Leuten wie dir und vielen anderen.
Immer sind das alles Sozialtouristen. Alle werden über einen Kamm geschoren.
Ich kanns nicht mehr hören. 
*Jeder *kann hier einen Antrag auf Asyl stellen. *Jeder *Fall wird einzeln geprüft und entschieden. *Jeder *kann dagegen Rechtsmittel einlegen.
Denn wir sind ein Rechtsstaat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Dezember 2017)

Durch wie viel sichere Staaten muss man, um nach Deutschland zu kommen?


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Durch wie viel sichere Staaten muss man, um nach Deutschland zu kommen?



Spielt keine Rolle. Wenn die Staaten, durch die die Menschen gehen, keine Daten festhalten, muss das Deutschland eben machen.
Das ist ja das Problem. Da werden Abkommen von EU Staaten getroffen, die mit der Realität nichts zu tun haben.
Und wenn man als Staat alleine gelassen wird, lässt man die Leute eben weiter ziehen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Dezember 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also im Grunde bestätigst du nur meine Aussage. Das eigene Volk durfte immer hören "Sorry, kein Geld" aber für Sozialtouristen werden die Kassen geplündert bzw. über Steuererhöhungen nachgedacht.



Im Gegenteil, du bestätigst meine: Flüchtlinge sind nicht wichtig, noch weitaus weniger als Banken oder das Gemeinwohl einer Gesellschaft.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir sichern auch nicht unsere Grenzen, dafür aber unsere Weinachtsmärkte. So als ob man alle Fenster schließt, aber die Tür auflässt.
> 
> Soviel zum Thema "Logik".



Was wird denn da gesichert? Eine Streife extra und ein paar Betonklötze? Ja, das nenn ich Sicherheit


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Spielt keine Rolle. Wenn die Staaten, durch die die Menschen gehen, keine Daten festhalten, muss das Deutschland eben machen.
> Das ist ja das Problem. Da werden Abkommen von EU Staaten getroffen, die mit der Realität nichts zu tun haben.
> Und wenn man als Staat alleine gelassen wird, lässt man die Leute eben weiter ziehen.



Spielt schon eine Rolle, wenn diese Leute Asyl wollen. 

Außerdem, wenn alle anderen Staaten es richtig machen, warum sollen wir die dummen sein, die es falsch machen?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, du bestätigst meine: Flüchtlinge sind nicht wichtig, noch weitaus weniger als Banken oder das Gemeinwohl einer Gesellschaft.



Na wenn man sich so die politische Entwicklung im Lande anguckt, dann war es vor dem September 2015 noch nicht so gespalten. Kann sich ja jeder selbst seine Schlüsse daraus ziehen.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Was wird denn da gesichert? Eine Streife extra und ein paar Betonklötze? Ja, das nenn ich Sicherheit



Wann fing das denn an, dass jedes größere Fest Betonklötze brauchte? Kannst du da keine Zusammenhänge erkennen?


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Spielt schon eine Rolle, wenn diese Leute Asyl wollen.



Nope, spielt nicht. Sie kommen in Deutschland an und beantragen Asyl.
Da sie das nicht schon woanders gemacht haben -- denn die anderen Staaten haben sie ja durch gewunken -- wird der Asylantrag hier gemacht.
Dieser wird dann geprüft und so weiter.

Ist eben dumm gelaufen, dass man in den 2000er Jahren immer mehr Stellen abgebaut hat und man davon ausging, dass eh keiner mehr kommen wird.
Das gleiche gilt halt auch für andere EU Staaten. Es wurde immer mehr Geld gestrichen und am Ende fiel es allen vor die Füße -- wie eigentlich alles.

Die Pensionen der Beamten wird der Regierung in 20-30 Jahren auch vor die Füße fallen und dann ist das Geschrei große, wenn 75% der Staatseinnahmen für Beamtenpensionen ausgegeben werden muss.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Dezember 2017)

Doch genauso. Wir sind von sicheren Drittstaaten und/oder EU-Länder umgeben.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Dezember 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Spielt schon eine Rolle, wenn diese Leute Asyl wollen.
> 
> Außerdem, wenn alle anderen Staaten es richtig machen, warum sollen wir die dummen sein, die es falsch machen?



Wo ist das bitte richtig, wenn man  EU-Richtlinien missachtet? Wenn man sich Menschenrechten entzieht?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na wenn man sich so die politische Entwicklung im Lande anguckt, dann war es vor dem September 2015 noch nicht so gespalten. Kann sich ja jeder selbst seine Schlüsse daraus ziehen.



Wo ist denn hier was gespalten?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wann fing das denn an, dass jedes größere Fest Betonklötze brauchte? Kannst du da keine Zusammenhänge erkennen?



Klar, aber wo schaffen ein paar Betonklötze jetzt Sicherheit? Der nächste schnallt sich ganz klassisch einen Gürtel um oder wählt eine Schusswaffe seiner Wahl.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Doch genauso. Wir sind von sicheren Drittstaaten und/oder EU-Länder umgeben.



Dann erkläre das den Ländern, die die Flüchtlinge durchgelassen haben.
Mal sehen, was Italien oder Griechenland dazu sagen.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Klar, aber wo schaffen ein paar Betonklötze jetzt Sicherheit? Der nächste schnallt sich ganz klassisch einen Gürtel um oder wählt eine Schusswaffe seiner Wahl.



Du kannst nicht überall Betonsteine hinstellen.
Es gibt immer Orte, die du mit einem Lkw oder Kleintransporter erreichen kannst.
Und ich sehe da auch keine Selbstmordattentäter.
Die Leute, die sowas machen, sind Sympathisanten, die aber keinen Auftrag vom IS oder so bekommen. Die machen das so und planen das auch nicht großartig. Das sind meist Einzeltäter und daher kriegst du die auch nicht, da sie kaum mit jemanden darüber reden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Dezember 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wo ist das bitte richtig, wenn man  EU-Richtlinien missachtet? Wenn man sich Menschenrechten entzieht?



Du meinst die EU-Richtlinien, an die sich keines der Länder halt, dass EU Außengrenzen hat?

Aber wir sollen die dummen sein, die das alles machen?

Und welche Menschenrechte werden "entzogen"? Das "Menschenrecht" auf Sozialtourismus?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Klar, aber wo schaffen ein paar Betonklötze jetzt Sicherheit? Der nächste schnallt sich ganz klassisch einen Gürtel um oder wählt eine Schusswaffe seiner Wahl.



Warum sind diese Betonklötze denn notwendig geworden? Bzw. warum waren sie es früher nicht?

Weil es eine Bedrohung gibt. Und zwar eine von außen. Nur warum schützen wir dann nicht unsere Außengrenzen, anstatt zig Weihnachtsmärkte und Feste?



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann erkläre das den Ländern, die die Flüchtlinge durchgelassen haben.
> Mal sehen, was Italien oder Griechenland dazu sagen.



Was sollen die schon sagen? Denn müssen sie halt gezwungen werden. Wozu sind wir das wirtschaftlich stärkste Land in Europa?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Dezember 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du meinst die EU-Richtlinien, an die sich keines der Länder halt, dass EU Außengrenzen hat?
> 
> Aber wir sollen die dummen sein, die das alles machen?



Achso, weil die anderen es falsch machen, dürfen wir das auch?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und welche Menschenrechte werden "entzogen"? Das "Menschenrecht" auf Sozialtourismus?



Das Recht auf Asyl. Im Gegensatz zu dir erkenne ich den Leuten nämlich nicht an ihrer Nasenspitze an, ob sie vor Krieg oder Armut fliehen (was dann eigentlich menschlich gesehen auch keinen großen Unterschied mehr macht). Außerdem pauschalisiere ich nicht alle Einwanderer. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum sind diese Betonklötze denn notwendig geworden? Bzw. warum waren sie es früher nicht?
> 
> Weil es eine Bedrohung gibt. Und zwar eine von außen. Nur warum schützen wir dann nicht unsere Außengrenzen, anstatt zig Weihnachtsmärkte und Feste?



Stimmt, mit einem LKW kann ja auch kein Deutscher in eine Menschenmenge rasen. Amokläufe gibt es ja auch nicht, richtig?


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Dezember 2017)

Ich sterbe wahrscheinlicher   nachts als patient in Intensivstation als von einem Anschlag.


Die haben voll die  "Personalmangel "


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Dezember 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Achso, weil die anderen es falsch machen, dürfen wir das auch?



Vielleicht machen es auch alle anderen richtig und wir liegen falsch? Schon mal in Betracht gezogen? 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Das Recht auf Asyl. Im Gegensatz zu dir erkenne ich den Leuten nämlich nicht an ihrer Nasenspitze an, ob sie vor Krieg oder Armut fliehen (was dann eigentlich menschlich gesehen auch keinen großen Unterschied mehr macht).



Fürs Recht aufs Asyl muss man den Leuten auch nicht auf die Nasenspitze schauen, ein Blick auf die Landkarte reicht. 

In welchem unserer Nachbarländer herrscht aktuell Krieg? Bitte mit Quellen benennen. Danke.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Außerdem pauschalisiere ich nicht alle Einwanderer.



"Flüchtlinge" (sofern es denn welche wären) sind keine Einwanderer. Eigentlich sollte diese temporär bleiben und irgendwann in ihre Heimat zurück.

Deine Geisteshaltung zeigt aber, was das Problem ist. Unser Asylgesetz wird als Einwanderungsgesetz missbraucht. Wofür es halt nie gedacht war.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Stimmt, mit einem LKW kann ja auch kein Deutscher in eine Menschenmenge rasen. Amokläufe gibt es ja auch nicht, richtig?



Und doch waren es immer wieder "Männer™" (meinst einer gewissen Ideologie angehörend) die in Paris, Brüssel, Nizza, Berlin, Hamburg, London, Barcelona, Stockholm, St. Petersburg (und vielen anderen Städten) gemordet haben.

Man könnte ja Zusammenhänge erkenne. Aber da funkt wohl das Weltbild dazwischen, gell?


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Dezember 2017)

meine und die jüngere Generation...unsere Hintern werden sowieso von "Ausländern " gepflegt..woher die kommen ist mir egal.. und das ist sicher wie der Tod und die Steuern 

Hey Ahmed  oder der Kofi (beliebige namen einfügen) mein zimmergenosse braucht Hilfe


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. Dezember 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vielleicht machen es auch alle anderen richtig und wir liegen falsch? Schon mal in Betracht gezogen?



Ähm...generell mach ich sowas, ja, aber hier ist es so offensichtlich, dass man daran nicht einen Gedanken verschwenden muss.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Fürs Recht aufs Asyl muss man den Leuten auch nicht auf die Nasenspitze schauen, ein Blick auf die Landkarte reicht.



Ach, du erkennst Leute anhand ihrer Nationalität? Ein Jammer, dass "Wetten, dass..." nicht mehr läuft 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In welchem unserer Nachbarländer herrscht aktuell Krieg? Bitte mit Quellen benennen. Danke.



Oben schon erwähnt, wenn die es nicht machen, müssen wir es machen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> "Flüchtlinge" (sofern es denn welche wären) sind keine Einwanderer. Eigentlich sollte diese temporär bleiben und irgendwann in ihre Heimat zurück.
> 
> Deine Geisteshaltung zeigt aber, was das Problem ist. Unser Asylgesetz wird als Einwanderungsgesetz missbraucht. Wofür es halt nie gedacht war.



Sorry, ich meinte natürlich Flüchtlinge. Die scherst du über einen Kamm.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und doch waren es immer wieder "Männer™" (meinst einer gewissen Ideologie angehörend) die in Paris, Brüssel, Nizza, Berlin, Hamburg, London, Barcelona, Stockholm, St. Petersburg (und vielen anderen Städten) gemordet haben.
> 
> Man könnte ja Zusammenhänge erkenne. Aber da funkt wohl das Weltbild dazwischen, gell?



Welchen Zusammenhang? Anzahl der eingewanderten Flüchtlinge zu Wahrscheinlichkeit einer solchen Tat? Dann lass uns doch mal nachschauen, ob Schweden und Großbritannien ungefähr genauso viele Flüchtlinge wie wir aufgenommen haben...

...wie, haben sie nicht?

Weltbild und so


----------



## Verminaard (4. Dezember 2017)

Das Fluechtlinge in anderen Laendern, ausser Deutschland, Schweden, Schweiz und eventuell Oesterreich, absichtlich keinen Asylantrag stellen, weil es in den besagten Laendern vielleicht die "besten" Leistungen und Bleibemoeglichkeiten gibt, dieser Gedanke ist vollkommen abwegig.
Die anderen Laender nehmen einfach die Daten nicht auf, deswegen MUSS das Deutschland machen.

So einfach ist also die Welt.

P.S. Pauschalisierung, starkes Wort. Gilt leider in jede Richtung. Wird aber nicht so gerne gesehen. Nur fuer das, wo es fuer die eigene Argumentation hilft. Hier gibts mehr Pauschalisierer als manche wahrhaben wollen.
Aber es laesst sich besser mit dem Finger auf andere Zeigen als sich selbst vor den Spiegel zu stellen und da mal reinzuschauen. Eklig sowas.


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. Dezember 2017)

Hm die meisten Leute kommen gar nicht bis nach Europa. Nur eine Minderheit flüchtet überhaupt hier hin. Und davon sind auch noch Haufenweise in Griechenland und Italien. Das könnte man ja auch mal erwähnen.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Dezember 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Hm die meisten Leute kommen gar nicht bis nach Europa. Nur eine Minderheit flüchtet überhaupt hier hin. Und davon sind auch noch Haufenweise in Griechenland und Italien. Das könnte man ja auch mal erwähnen.



Ja, das ist richtig.

Millionen von Afrikanern warten doch nur auf die Chance, um in das "gelobte Land" zu kommen.

Das scheitert momentan noch ihren finanziellen Mitteln.

Würde man morgen so eine Art Mindestlohn in Afrika einführen,
hätten wir übermorgen wahrscheinlich 500 Mio. mehr Asylanträge aus Afrika.


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. Dezember 2017)

Klar, wenn es den Leuten besser geht, wandern Sie erst recht aus. Interessante Theorie.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. Dezember 2017)

Das ist keine Theorie, das ist schon lange Stand der Dinge und durch Studien belegt.
EU-Afrika-Gipfel: „Mit steigendem Einkommen nimmt die Migration zu“ - WELT


> *Professor Rainer Thiele (vom Kieler Institut für Weltwirtschaft)*: Es ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum, dass die Migration aus Afrika automatisch sinkt, wenn die Armut zurückgeht. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall: Empirische Studien zeigen, dass mit steigendem Einkommen die Migration zunächst zunehmen wird.
> *WELT*: Wie kommt das?
> *Rainer Thiele*: Es können sich dann einfach mehr Menschen die teure Reise nach Europa leisten. Und sie werden kommen, weil die Wohlstandsunterschiede zwischen den afrikanischen Ländern und dem reichen Westen trotz leicht gestiegener Einkommen immer noch sehr groß sein werden.


Einwanderung aus Afrika: Mit dem Wohlstand kommen die Fluchtlinge - Wirtschaftspolitik - FAZ
http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nac...ka-fuehrt-zunaechst-zu-mehr-migration-003.htm

Darauf zu kommen, ist jetzt auch keine gedankliche Höchstleistung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. Dezember 2017)

Und was sagt uns das? Mauern höher ziehen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2017)

Hoffnung vor Ort schaffen. Es fliehen nicht "die armen" oder "die, die es sich leisten können", sondern -neben der erheblichen Zahl von Kriegs-/Hunger-... Flüchtlingen, diejenigen, die keine Möglichkeit sehe, wie sie ihren Lebensstandard vor Ort jemals verbessern sollen.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. Dezember 2017)

Nein, "die Armen" sind zwar auch auf der Flucht, kommen aber nicht bis zu uns. Um die kümmert sich das UNHCR, das man ja so liebevoll ignoriert. Bei uns landen tatsächlich die, die das Geld irgendwie aufbringen können (da legen ganze Familien zusammen und schicken den erstgeborenen Sohn, auf dass er das große Geld nach Hause schicke, was übrigens auch erklärt, warum hier hauptsächlich junge Männer landen) und das mittlerweile hoch professionell, denn das Reiseprogramm ist allumfassend:
Geschafte der Schlepper: Vom Billigangebot zur "All-Inclusive-Flucht" | tagesschau.de

Tatsächlich wird unsere Gesellschaft in naher Zukunft an einen Punkt kommen, an dem sie entscheiden muss, was sie mehr vermissen wird: Sozialsysteme und inneren Frieden oder die so oft zitierten Werte, die dann aber niemand genau definiert.
Denn wie ich oben bereits verlinkt habe:


> Mit Blick auf die Maßnahmen zum Schutz der EU-Außengrenzen und zur Bekämpfung der Schleuserkriminalität sagte Thiele: "Das sind nur kurzfristige Effekte. Die Migranten werden sich ihren Weg suchen. Sie werden sich von einer Flucht nur abhalten lassen, wenn die Maßnahmen immer restriktiver werden. Und zwar so restriktiv, dass sie mit einem liberalen Rechtsstaat nur noch schwer vereinbar sind."
> 
> Die Migration werde in den kommenden Jahren weiter steigen - und zwar vor allem wegen der Bevölkerungsentwicklung, so Thiele.



Bis wir diesen Punkt erreichen, ist aber noch etwas Zeit. Meanwhile bereitet man sich hierzulande erst mal auf die nächsten Ströme vor. Heute neu eröffnet (man beachte die Kapazitäten):
Neue Erstaufnahme in NRW: Zentrale Stelle fur Fluchtlinge in Bochum - WELT

Das soll keinem Angst machen, das soll gar nicht böse klingen, das ist die Datenlage. Wie man sich am Tag x aufstellen wird, wird sich zeigen. Einvernehmlich und lustig wird es aber sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2017)

Dann willst du im Grunde genommen das gleiche, was Trump will.
Die Mauern so hoch wie möglich bauen aber gleichzeitig den Kram, der produziert wird, auf die anderen Länder kippen.
Funktioniert aber nicht. Wenn die EU weiterhin die Wirtschaftspolitik betreibt, die sie betreibt, werden die Wellen an Flüchtlingen aller Art immer größer und größer.
Und wenn die Verzweiflung so groß ist, dass man die Gefahren aufnimmt, von Afrika oder wo auch immer an die Grenzen Europas zu reisen, wird keine Mauer der Welt dieses Menschen aufhalten können.
Dann wird man sie entweder hereinlassen oder auf sie schießen müssen. 
Ich bin mal sehr neugierig, welche europäische Nation zuerst das Feuer eröffnen wird.
Aber der Tag wird dann das Ende eines freiheitlichen Europas sein.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich will gar nichts. Ich habe den Stand der Dinge wiedergegeben, die auch verlinkt und nachzulesen sind. Es geht da nicht um Verzweiflung. Jeder, der da in ein Boot steigt, glaubt schlicht nicht daran, dass ihm was passiert. "Es trifft immer die anderen!" und genau das suggerieren die Schlepper diesen Menschen auch. Die sind sich der Gefahr gar nicht bewusst und wollen schlicht ihre Familien nicht enttäuschen, die das ganze Geld aufgebracht und große Erwartungen in sie gesteckt haben.

Ich habe innerlich aufgegeben und harre der Dinge, die da kommen.
Ich sehe da gar keine Lösung mehr, die ohne Chaos auskommt.


----------



## JePe (5. Dezember 2017)

Besser falsch regieren als gar nicht regieren?

Kubicki offen fuer neuen Jamaika-Anlauf: "Selbstverstaendlich werden die Freien Demokraten im Licht der Entwicklung neue Bewertungen vornehmen." Ob er mit Entwicklungen wohl die prognostizierten Stimmen bei Neuwahlen meint? Denn die Tuer, durch die er nun doch noch gehen moechte, hat er erst vor Tagen noch mit medienwirksamem Getoese zugeschlagen.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Dezember 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Klar, wenn es den Leuten besser geht, wandern Sie erst recht aus. Interessante Theorie.



Du verstehst mich jetzt etwas falsch.

Ich meine jetzt die wirklich Armen, welche gar nix haben,
siehe Burkino Faso, den Tschad, die Zentralafrikanische Republik, den gescheiterten Kongo, Simbabwe usw.

Wer investiert denn in solche failed States?
Woher soll denn ein messbarer Fortschritt überhaupt kommen,
wenn nicht einmal grundlegende staatliche Strukturen funktionieren?

Da kannst du hunderte von Milliarden reinpumpen, passieren wird nix.

Das sind die nächsten welche hier anklopfen werden,

da brauchen wir über Entwicklungshilfe von 500 Mio. gar nicht erst reden.


----------



## Taskmaster (5. Dezember 2017)

@JePe
Hätte er mal vorher mit seinem Chef geredet...
Machtwort von FDP-Chef Lindner: “Jamaika fur niemanden ein Thema“ - WELT


----------



## JePe (5. Dezember 2017)

Niemand hat die Absicht, eine Regierung zu errichten?

Waere nicht der erste Parteichef, der es sich anders ueberlegt bekommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Besser falsch regieren als gar nicht regieren?
> 
> Kubicki offen fuer neuen Jamaika-Anlauf: "Selbstverstaendlich werden die Freien Demokraten im Licht der Entwicklung neue Bewertungen vornehmen." Ob er mit Entwicklungen wohl die prognostizierten Stimmen bei Neuwahlen meint? Denn die Tuer, durch die er nun doch noch gehen moechte, hat er erst vor Tagen noch mit medienwirksamem Getoese zugeschlagen.



Yeah! Es gibt noch FDPler in der FDP


----------



## Taskmaster (5. Dezember 2017)

@JePe
Na, ich wette da auf die SPD. Da können die Jusos noch so viel meckern (und recht haben) wie sie wollen. Schulz ist seit Tag 1 völlig überfordert und gibt selbst dem kleinsten Druck nach, Gabriel hat die Koalitionsverhandlungen innerlich gleich übersprungen und hat schon wieder vom Modus "geschäftsführender" in "ausführender" Außenminister umgeschaltet.

Die Bedingungen, die die SPD der CDU bisher gestellt hat, sind (bis auf die Bürgerversicherung) mit einer Merkel-CDU wohl auch kein größeres Problem.
Sie will ja sowieso nur regieren. Hauptsache sie kann Kanzlerin bleiben. Rest ist egal. Das war auch schon 2013 die Ansage.

Ob ich das gut finde, ist dann wieder eine andere Frage.


----------



## Alreech (5. Dezember 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso sollte er ein höheres Bruttogehalt zahlen, wenn die Versicherungszahlrungen im Mittel über die gesamte Lebenszeit niedriger ausfallen, als die privaten Beiträge und Zuzahlungen, die der Beamte vorher aufbringen musste? Höher ist nur die Kombination aus Arbeitgeberanteil und Brutto und zwar genau um den umgelegten Betrag, der vorher als Beihilfe fällig wurde.


Die Beihilfe wurde nur im Krankheitsfall fällig, nicht jeden Monat !



> Deiner Logik zu Folge haben sie bislang von den Privatpatienten weniger Geld bekommen (weil die Privatpatienten deinen Ausführungen zu Fogle weder hohe Beiträge noch hohe Eigenanteile zahlen, sondern bei niedrigem Brutto einen hohen Lebensstandard haben).


Der Logik des SPD nach werden die Ärzte von Privatpatienten in Zukunft gar kein Geld mehr bekommen, weil die Privatpatienten bislang so viel gezahlt haben das gesetzlich versicherte unfair behandelt worden sind.
Die Logik der SPD geht nur auf, wenn die Ärzte dann in Zukunft weniger Geld erhalten.



> Bezüglich Dividenden finde ich spontan für die HanseMerkur 2015 eine Ausschüttung in Höhe von 2,5% der Beitragszahlungen, die Allianz hat letzte Jahr 4,3% Dividende gezahlt, die Axa (Mutterkonzern) sogar 5,53%. Ich weiß nicht, was bei dir passieren würde, wenn du deinen Chef um eine Gehaltserhöhung in dieser Höhe bitten würdest - aber ich weiß, wie die Antwort bei mir lautet. Und zwar nicht "Peanuts".


Nur sind Dividenden kein Gehalt oder Lohn, sondern Gewinnanteile. Wenn es zu wenig Gewinn gibt, gibt es auch keine Dividende.
Was würde bei Dir passieren wenn dein Chef dir keinen Lohn zahlt, mit dem Argument das die Firma keinen Gewinn gemacht hat ?



> Das Grundprinzip einer jeden Versicherung ist die Verteilung zufälliger Einzelereignisse auf lange Zeiträume und viele Personen - die Übergabe an eine Institution, deren Aufgabe langfristige Planungen für alle ist, passt wie die Faust aufs Auge. Ich persönlich sehe den Staat aber nur für die Grundversorgung zuständig, in diesem Fall also für Versicherungsbereiche die jeder haben muss um die Gemeinschaft nicht zu belasten (Krankenkasse, Rente, Unfall, Sozial/Arbeitslosenversicherung, ggf. Hausrat und Rechtsschutz. Wobei der Staat letztere ja eigentlich überflüssig machen sollte)


Das Prinzip der bisherigen Beihilfe ist das der Staat 50 - 100% der Krankheitskosten seiner Beamten übernimmt - und nur dann wenn sie auch krank sind.
Das ist für den Staat billiger als jeden Monat Arbeitgeberbeiträge in die gesetzliche Krankenkasse zu zahlen.



> Man kann sich staatliche Zuschüsse, staatliche Übernahmen und ähnliches samt dem gesamten Bürokratieungetüm, dass hinten dran hängt, schlichtweg schenken, wenn der Staat sowieso alle Leistungen übernimmt. Eine Bürgerversicherung stellt eine Bürgerversichertenkarte an jeden Bürger aus und begleicht die darauf anfallenden Leistungen - scheiß egal ob der Bürger gerade Kind, arbeitslos oder Manager ist. Die individuellen Möglichkeiten spielen nur bei der Beitragsberechnung eine Rolle, nicht aber bei den Leistungansprüchen.
> Genau so, wie es sein sollte!
> Und nicht wie jetzt, wo der Wert eines Menschenlebens an der Burschenschafts-Mitgliedschaft, dem Arschkriechtalent und dem Handicap festgemacht wird


Und eben deswegen sind Beiträge die der Staat für seinen Beamten jeden Monat zahlen muß teurer als eine Beihilfe die nur fällig wird wenn der Beamte krank ist...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich könnte mich zum dritten Mal wiederholen, aber ich werds seien lassen. Einen einfacheren Erklärungsansatz als eine "was geht rein was geht raus" Black Box kenne ich nicht. Wenn selbst so banales wie "Firma A schüttet Gewinne aus, d.h. sie nimmt mehr Geld von ihren Kunden, als die Bereitstellung der Leistungen als solche kostet" abgestritten wird, weiß ich einfach nicht weiter .


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2017)

Vorallem wird man die Beihilfe auch kaum als unerwartete Sonderausgaben betrachten sondern stattdessen dafür einen festen Betrag zurücklegen und als zusätzliche Personalkosten verbuchen.
->Versicherungsprinzip


----------



## -TINTIN- (7. Dezember 2017)

Wo ist denn das Wahlergebnis der PCGH Bundestagswahl?


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Dezember 2017)

-TINTIN- schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Wahlergebnis der PCGH Bundestagswahl?


Hier:
Bundestagswahl 2017 - Wie stimmt die PCGHX-Community ab

Related: Jusos scheitern mit Antrag für ein striktes Nein zur Groko. Die SPD geht in die Sondierungsgespräche mit der CDU.
Parteitag: SPD stimmt fur Gesprache mit Union uber grosse Koalition - WELT


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2017)

War doch zu erwarten.
Die SPD wird 4 weitere Jahre Merkels Hinterhof putzen und dafür werden sie dann bei der nächsten Wahl zur Bedeutungslosigkeit verkommen.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Dezember 2017)

Und das obwohl sie alles bekommen werden was sie wollen.

Aber Merkel ist schon echt gut, Bismarck hat ewig versucht die SPD kleinzukriegen. Merkel schafft es in 2 Legislaturperioden.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Dezember 2017)

Die SPD macht sich seit Schröder selber klein, da braucht es keine Merkel.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die SPD wird 4 weitere Jahre Merkels Hinterhof putzen und dafür werden sie dann bei der nächsten Wahl zur Bedeutungslosigkeit verkommen.



Ja, mit dem Schulz wird es schon klappen,
hätte er mal auf die Jusos gehört.

Aber so ist das nun mal, lieber jetzt umfallen und 4 Jahre am Ruder bleiben,
bevor man total in der Bedeutungslosigkeit versinkt.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Dezember 2017)

Die SPD ist leider in einer Lose-Lose Situation. Egal was sie macht, sie wird massiv abgestraft werden. Nicht zu beneiden.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Dezember 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die SPD ist leider in einer Lose-Lose Situation. Egal was sie macht, sie wird massiv abgestraft werden. Nicht zu beneiden.



Die bräuchten einfach mal eine richtige Gallionsfigur 

Und nicht so einen Dorftrottel als Kandidaten.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (8. Dezember 2017)

Die bräuchten erst mal ein Parteiprogramm, das ihrem Namen entspricht und jemanden, der es auch durchsetzt.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Dezember 2017)

Für noch linkere Positionen gibt's ja die Linke. Das Programm der SPD ist schon ok. Noch linker ist unwählbar für viele, mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (8. Dezember 2017)

Im Moment ist es nur ne rote CDU. Also irgendwie nicht sehr links.

Unwählbar für viele? Gott bewahre, es könnte einem ja besser gehen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Dezember 2017)

Ist die CDU nicht eher eine schwarze SPD?


----------



## -TINTIN- (8. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Hier:
> Bundestagswahl 2017 - Wie stimmt die PCGHX-Community ab



Schön das die Afd wenigstens hier unter der Linken steht...... Verstehe es noch immer nicht warum man diese Partei wählt.....


----------



## ARCdefender (8. Dezember 2017)

Um uns brennt die Welt und hier ist immer noch keine Regierung gebildet!
Wie lang soll das Kasperletheater den nun noch gehen?
Macht ne Minderheitsregierung und gut ist, alles andere ist vertane Zeit.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2017)

Hat doch Zeit. Deutschland ist ja nicht handlungsunfähig.
Hat ja Minister Schmidt gezeigt.


----------



## ARCdefender (8. Dezember 2017)

Stimmt auch wieder Thereshold


----------



## azzih (8. Dezember 2017)

Naja um ehrlich zu sein merkt man kein Unterschied ob Merkel grad in ner stabilen Regierung regiert oder nur geschäftsführend wie  grade. Läuft mehr oder weniger weiter wie vorher.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Dezember 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die bräuchten erst mal ein Parteiprogramm, das ihrem Namen entspricht und jemanden, der es auch durchsetzt.



Sicher, deswegen meldet sich der Schröder hin und wieder mal zu Wort.

Der Schulz und die Nahles, kapieren es einfach nicht, wie man Politik machen muss.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Dezember 2017)

-TINTIN- schrieb:


> Schön das die Afd wenigstens hier unter der Linken steht...... Verstehe es noch immer nicht warum man diese Partei wählt.....



Weil diese als einzige Partei nicht "weiter so" und "alternativlos" versprochen hat. Wenn man ein "weiter so" will, gar eine Steigerung, trotzdem dem Antisemitismus und Verschwörungstheorien frönen möchte und auf die altbekannte Taktik der Linksextremen steht (beliebte und soziale Themen nutzen, um die Gesellschaft zu durchdringen und Macht zu erhalten) der kann die LINKE wählen.
Preis fur Ken Jebsen in Berlin: In der Linken tobt der Antisemitismus-Streit - WELT

Viele würden sicherlich lieber statt AfD (wie früher) die CDU/CSU wählen, aber können es einfach nicht, solange Seehofer und Merkel (und Kauder und Tauber und Klöckner und ...) irgendein Amt bekleiden.
Ich denke, das wurde in diesem Thread über viele, viele Seiten erschöpfend/allumfassend ausdiskutiert.


----------



## azzih (9. Dezember 2017)

Ja gut ist aber eine Sache zu sagen "weiter so ist keine Option" und ne andere dann selbst mal sinnvolle Alternativen anzubieten. Und da hängts bei der AFD gewaltig, denn durchdachte Vorschläge kommen da keine. Zusätzlich zu dem Problem das die Partei einfach diverse klar rechtsextreme Mitglieder in ihren Reihen hat.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Dezember 2017)

Da kamen schon einige. Davon erfährt nur keiner, weil diese direkt abgelehnt oder nicht öffentlich weiter erwähnt werden. Beispiel: Die Innenminister haben eine Neubewertung der Lage in Syrien zwecks Rückreise verlangt. Woher kommt das? 
Daher:
Deutscher Bundestag - AfD will Abkommen mit Syrien zur Ruckkehr von Fluchtlingen


> Die AfD fordert die Bundesregierung in dem Antrag auf, mit der syrischen Regierung über ein Rückkehrabkommen für die Syrer zu verhandeln, die als Schutzsuchende in Deutschland aufgenommen worden sind. Dieses Abkommen solle sicherstellen, dass Rückkehrer „unbeschadet wieder nach Syrien einreisen können und in die Gebiete aufgenommen werden, die befriedet sind“, und dass ihre humanitäre Versorgung sichergestellt ist.
> 
> Mit dem Abkommen solle zudem sichergestellt werden, „dass zur Förderung der Rückkehrbereitschaft Anreize in Form von Start- und Aufbauhilfen für freiwillige Rückkehrer gewährt werden“, die Rückreise „sicher und kostenfrei ist“ und die Rückkehrer „wegen ihres Aufenthalts in Deutschland und eventuell gegen die Regierung gerichteter Aktivitäten vor und während ihrer Flucht, beziehungsweise wegen Straftaten gegen die Pflicht zum Militärdienst, nicht verfolgt werden und dass die syrische Regierung eine entsprechende Amnestieregelung erlässt“.
> 
> Ferner solle mit dem Abkommen ein Überprüfungsmechanismus geschaffen werden, damit die syrischen Zusicherungen eingehalten werden und von Deutschland oder den Vereinten Nationen überprüft werden können, heißt es in dem Antrag. (eis/sto/22.11.2017)



Allein dass sie die Abgeordneten in den Bundestag zwingen (die ja momentan so gut wie nichts zu tun haben, da die Fachausschüsse gar nicht existieren, die Damen und Herren also schlicht keinen Bock haben), macht mir zum Beispiel viel Freude.

Dass da ein Paar Damen und Herren unterwegs sind, die den rechten Rand am liebsten völlig überschreiten würden, mag ich gar nicht bezweifeln. Ist aber nicht minder gefährlich als die diametrale politische Strömung, die auch schon lange im Bundestag hockt.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass weder Linke noch AfD jemals den Kanzler stellen werden.
Aber um die CDU/CSU wieder zu ihrem (bzw. zu irgendeinem) Profil zu zwingen, taugt die AfD ganz gut.


----------



## -TINTIN- (9. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> ...Viele würden sicherlich lieber statt AfD (wie früher) die CDU/CSU wählen, aber können es einfach nicht, solange Seehofer und Merkel (und Kauder und Tauber und Klöckner und ...) irgendein Amt bekleiden.



Da wählt man aber nicht die AFD, sondern sucht sich eine andere Alternative!!!



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich denke, das wurde in diesem Thread über viele, viele Seiten erschöpfend/allumfassend ausdiskutiert.



Ja, mit deinen gegoogelten Artikeln  Willst du dir nicht mal etwas Anderes einfallen lassen?

Edit:



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Dass da ein Paar Damen und Herren unterwegs sind, die den rechten Rand am liebsten völlig überschreiten würden, mag ich gar nicht bezweifeln. Ist aber nicht minder gefährlich als die diametrale politische Strömung, die auch schon lange im Bundestag hockt.



Ich mach das mal so wie du: AfD-Abgeordnete: Rechts bis extrem im Bundestag | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Dezember 2017)

Ach, jetzt weiß ich wieder wer du bist. 

Ja, Sorry dass ich meine Argumentation grundsätzlich belege. Eine Unart im Jahr 2017. Davon werde ich definitiv niemals abrücken. Du darfst deine Wahrheiten aber gerne weiterhin "fühlen".

/Edit:


-TINTIN- schrieb:


> Ich mach das mal so wie du: AfD-Abgeordnete: Rechts bis extrem im Bundestag | ZEIT ONLINE



Und was willst du nun "wie ich gemacht haben"? Ich danke dir zwar, dass du meinen Text bestätigen wolltest (von dir sogar zitiert: "Dass da ein Paar Damen und Herren unterwegs sind, die den rechten Rand am liebsten völlig überschreiten würden, mag ich gar nicht bezweifeln."), aber... Sinn?
Wolltest du mich jetzt widerlegen oder irgendwie argumentieren...?

Vermutlich weißt du es selbst nicht.


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2017)

Interessant, wie viele Leute gegen die staatlichen Medien sind.


----------



## ARCdefender (9. Dezember 2017)

Kein Wunder, wenn man nur noch Einseitig informiert wird.
Von der Sache mit der USA und Nato gegen Russland, wegen des angeblichen Bruchs des INF erfährt man ja auch nichts in den Staatlichen Medien.


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2017)

Wieso, in der FAZ steht doch was drin.
INF-Vertrag: Droht ein neues nukleares Wettrusten?


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Dezember 2017)

Wobei die FAZ nun kein "staatliches Medium" ist.
Mal fernab der FAZ war ich heute aber zum Beispiel ein wenig (sagen wir mal) verwundert, dass Döpfner (CEO Springer AG) ARD und ZDF in einem SPON-Interview als "Alliierte" bezeichnen hat.
Gegen wen und warum verbündet man sich da? Wenn man sich gegen irgendwas "verbündet", berichtet man per Definition nicht mehr neutral, sondern tendenziös. Das kann ein Döpfner alleine ja gerne so halten, ist der Verlag ja in privater Hand. Aber ARD und ZDF?
Stört das niemanden? Merkwürdige Zeiten sind das...


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2017)

Die FAZ gehört zu den genannten "Mainstream" Medien, gegen die die AFd gerne mal propagiert. 

Und in Deutschland gibt es keine staatlichen Medien. Es gibt einen unabhängigen öffentlich rechtlichen Rundfunk, dessen Linien klar definiert sind.
Und was der an Nachrichten bringt, ist Sache des Redaktion.

Abgesehen davon, dass schon vor Jahren darüber berichtet wurde, dass es ein neues Wettrüsten gäben könnte.
Bisher ist da aber noch nichts von zu sehen, ergo Gerüchte bzw. Spekulation.

Fakt ist aber, dass aufgrund Trumps Äußerungen Menschen gestorben sind und ihm fällt nichts anders ein als zur Mäßigung aufzurufen.
Hätte er den Müll erst gar nicht verbreitet, wäre nichts passiert.


----------



## ARCdefender (9. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso, in der FAZ steht doch was drin.
> INF-Vertrag: Droht ein neues nukleares Wettrusten?



Mir schwebt bei Staatlichen mehr ARD, ZDF, WDR vor, also Tagesschau usw.



Threshold schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber, dass aufgrund Trumps Äußerungen Menschen gestorben sind und ihm fällt nichts anders ein als zur Mäßigung aufzurufen.
> Hätte er den Müll erst gar nicht verbreitet, wäre nichts passiert.



Da stimme ich dir wieder zu 100% zu


----------



## Sparanus (9. Dezember 2017)

Wenn eine Rede eines US Präsidenten die Moslems dazu bringt mal wieder Jagd auf Juden machen zu wollen ist das eigentliche Problem tiefer verwurzelt.
Er hätte dutzende Auslöser für sowas geben können.


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Mir schwebt bei Staatlichen mehr ARD, ZDF, WDR vor, also Tagesschau usw.



Lese ich mir den Artikel durch, wird seit 9 Jahren darum gestritten. 
Im Prinzip also nichts Neues und daher gibt es darüber auch nicht wirklich was zu berichten.
Denn -- im Grunde genommen sind es eh nur Gerüchte. Wissen kann das niemand. Militärgeheimnisse eben. Da kommst du als Journalist eh nicht ran.
Ergo spekulierst du und dann sind mir Journalisten lieber, die nicht spekulieren um möglichst wieder Klicks zu generieren.

Wichtiger ist die Sache mit Nord Korea und da wird durch die Bank berichtet.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn eine Rede eines US Präsidenten die Moslems dazu bringt mal wieder Jagd auf Juden machen zu wollen ist das eigentliche Problem tiefer verwurzelt.
> Er hätte dutzende Auslöser für sowas geben können.



Aber muss gerade ein US Präsident der Auslöser sein?


----------



## JePe (9. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Mir schwebt bei Staatlichen mehr ARD, ZDF, WDR vor, also Tagesschau usw.



Klick, Klick. Und ich habe mich nicht wirklich angestrengt. Filterblasenalarm?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Für noch linkere Positionen gibt's ja die Linke. Das Programm der SPD ist schon ok. Noch linker ist unwählbar für viele, mich eingeschlossen.



Es gibt nicht um noch linker, es geht überhaupt um ein Profil. Die SPD hat nach einer 0,1-Themen-Legislaturperiode einen null-Themen-Wahlkampf gemacht, in der Hoffnung, dass die Wähler alle ihre Hoffnungen auf Schulz präsentieren, obwohl der so ziemlich gar keine Richtung angegeben hat. Haben auch wieder nicht gerade wenige gemacht, aber auch nicht genug. Und umgekehrt haben alldiejenigen, die Inhalte wählen wollten, der SPD den Rücken gekehrt. Jetzt muss die SPD auf einmal doch in Koalitionsverhandlungen treten und muss da irgend eine Art von Position beziehen, hat aber weder eine griffbereit noch irgend eine Chance eine zu finden, die 90% der Träumer vor den Kopf stößt. Umgekehrt kann man kurzfristig 0% der politisch Mitdenkenden zurück auf die eigene Seite ziehen, weil die nämlich Realpolitik sehen wollen. Und die bekommt man unter Merkel schon kaum gesteuert, wenn man von Anfang an eine klare Linie hatte.




Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant, wie viele Leute gegen die staatlichen Medien sind.



AFD-Wähler stehen nicht ohne Grund im Ruf, Fakten als störend zu empfinden.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde nicht, dass die SPD 0,1 Themen hatte. Im Gegenteil, alles bemerkenswerte der letzten Legislaturperiode kam von der SPD (Mindestlohn, Ehe für alle...) und auch einiges was nicht gut funktioniert (Mietpreisbremse). Von der CDU hab ich de fakto nichts bemerkenswertes in Erinnerung. 

Regieren kann man nicht mit absoluten Forderungen sondern nur mit Kompromissen.

Für Deinen letzten Satz hättest Du ein "Like" verdient


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die FAZ gehört zu den genannten "Mainstream" Medien, gegen die die AFd gerne mal propagiert.
> 
> Und in Deutschland gibt es keine staatlichen Medien. Es gibt einen unabhängigen öffentlich rechtlichen Rundfunk, dessen Linien klar definiert sind.
> Und was der an Nachrichten bringt, ist Sache des Redaktion.
> ...



Du bringst Vokabular ein:


Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant, wie viele Leute gegen die staatlichen Medien sind.


um dieses dann im Nachhinein zu tadeln? Auch nicht schlecht. 

Wie du dann den Haken zu Trump geschlagen hast, bekomme ich auch gerade nicht auf die Kette.
Geht es noch um Israel im anderen Thread (Da unten sorgt selbst der Wind aus der falschen Himmelsrichtung für Tote. Magst nicht endlich mal die Chronik lesen? Das Warum und Wie habe ich im Thread ausschweifend erklärt.) oder habe ich was verpasst? Denn die nukleare Modernisierung hat Obama schon angestoßen, über alles Weitere hat Trump (Zitat von dir verlinkter FAZ-Artikel):


> ... noch keine Entscheidung getroffen. Seine Regierung versucht derzeit, doch noch mit Moskau zu einer Einigung zu kommen. Sollten die Bemühungen scheitern, dann wäre das der Beginn eines neuen atomaren Wettrüstens auf europäischem Boden. Der Nato könnte bald eine neue Nachrüstungsdebatte ins Haus stehen.


----------



## brooker (9. Dezember 2017)

... das ganze Gerangel gerade zeigt doch, dass jeder Politiker nur eines will: möglichst viel Macht. Jetzt, wo alle merken das, dass Volk mit seiner Wahl total gespalten ist, da versucht man alles zu tun um mehr Wähler zu bekommen und verrät dabei doch glatt seine Werte und Wahlversprechen gegenüber dem Wähler. Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will. Es ist einfach nur politische Schauspielerei. Und der Verrat am Wähler bleibt mal wieder ohne Folgen. Und damit trudelt die deutsche Gesellschaft weiter in die Krise vor der alle Angst haben. Wenn nämlich die nationale Besinnung zu nimmt, weil keiner mehr Lust darauf hat alle paar Jahre A zu wählen und ABC zu bekommen. Die kommende Wahl wird der AfD weitere Stimmen bringen, einfach aus Protest und Ohnmacht. Wir werden es erleben.


----------



## ARCdefender (9. Dezember 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Klick, Klick. Und ich habe mich nicht wirklich angestrengt. Filterblasenalarm?


Nee nix Filterblasen, es geht um neuere Sachen: Nato: James Mattis drangt zu Massnahmen gegen Russland - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wo war das auf ARD und ZDF zu finden die letzten Tage?
so etwas kommt dort öfter vor und ich finde so eine Meldung gehört dort hin!


----------



## Poulton (9. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Wo war das auf ARD und ZDF zu finden die letzten Tage?


Militarabkommen - USA werfen Russland Vertragsbruch vor
Moskau reagiert auf Vorwurfe: Streit um INF-Vertragsverletzung - ZDFmediathek

Aber hauptsache möglichst hübsch verklausuliert "Lügenpresse" rufen.


----------



## ARCdefender (9. Dezember 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aber hauptsache möglichst hübsch verklausuliert "Lügenpresse" rufen.



Das habe ich nicht gesagt! 
Und es wurde ja auch erst heute dort Berichtet, im Spiegel stand es letzte Woche schon und online gestern, entschuldige also wenn ich nicht stündlich alle Nachrichtenseiten durchforste.
Und hättest Du dieses Thema hier verfolgt, würdest Du meine Einstellung zu AFD und deren Anhänger kennen und nun nicht solche Sachen äussern.
Und Ja manche Sachen fallen halt bei ARD und ZDF auch mal unter den Tisch, was aber nicht gleich Lügenpresse bedeutet.
Herr Gott, bei der kleinsten Kritik wird man hier in irgend eine Ecke gepackt  Was ich mir hier die letzten Wochen anhören musste, ich wäre Links, nein Rechts, nein Oben, Unten.


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Du bringst Vokabular ein:
> 
> um dieses dann im Nachhinein zu tadeln? Auch nicht schlecht.



Ja, staatliche Medien ist eben nicht korrekt. Ich hab darauf hingewiesen.
Denn die Staatlichen Medien Nord Koreas unterscheiden sich doch enorm von den öffentlich rechtlichen Medien bei uns.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wie du dann den Haken zu Trump geschlagen hast, bekomme ich auch gerade nicht auf die Kette.
> Geht es noch um Israel im anderen Thread (Da unten sorgt selbst der Wind aus der falschen Himmelsrichtung für Tote. Magst nicht endlich mal die Chronik lesen? Das Warum und Wie habe ich im Thread ausschweifend erklärt.) oder habe ich was verpasst? Denn die nukleare Modernisierung hat Obama schon angestoßen, über alles Weitere hat Trump (Zitat von dir verlinkter FAZ-Artikel):



Ja, hab ich doch gesagt, im Artikel wird erklärt, dass das seit 9 Jahren diskutiert wird und vor 9 Jahren kam Obama ins Amt.
Kann also sein, dass er die Altlasten von Bush noch verarbeiten musste.
Nichtsdestotrotz hat Trump mit seiner Aussage direkt für Auseinandersetzungen gesorgt, bei der Menschen gestorben sind.
Daher -- ich wiederhole mich, aber so ist es nun mal -- Trump ist ein Vollpfosten.
Und ich hoffe stark, dass er noch über die Russland Affaire seiner ehemaligen Mitarbeiter fallen wird, bzw. dass sein Schwiegersohn ebenfalls in den Fokus der ermittelnden Personen kommt.
Wird Zeit, dass man Trump den Stecker zieht und ihn aus dem Oval Office jagt.
Das zeigt ja auch, dass Populisten nicht regieren können. Sie können nur stänkern und lästern.


----------



## Poulton (9. Dezember 2017)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und es wurde ja auch erst heute dort Berichtet, im Spielgel stand es letzte Woche schon und online gestern, entschuldige also wenn ich nicht stündlich alle Nachrichtenseiten durchforste.


Ich hab jetzt auch nur dafür deren Seite durchforstet aber beim Deutschlandfunk weiß ich es vom (persönlichen) hören, dass es dort im Tagesprogramm gekommen ist.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch nur dafür deren Seite durchforstet aber beim Deutschlandfunk weiß ich es vom (persönlichen) hören, dass es dort im Tagesprogramm gekommen ist.



Du hörst Deutschland Funk?
nicht schlecht. Ich weiß nicht mal, wo ich den finden kann.
Ich gucke ab und zu mal in die Tagesschau App rein, die aufm Smartphone ist.


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. Dezember 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Für noch linkere Positionen gibt's ja die Linke. Das Programm der SPD ist schon ok. Noch linker ist unwählbar für viele, mich eingeschlossen.


Nich linker? Du machst Scherze. Nur zur Erinnerung.  Das Programm der Linken ähnelt dem Programm der SPD aus den 80ern


----------



## ARCdefender (10. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass man Trump den Stecker zieht und ihn aus dem Oval Office jagt.



Die Frage ist ob es unter Pence dann besser wird, der Typ ist ja auch ein religiöser Hardliner. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch nur dafür deren Seite durchforstet aber beim Deutschlandfunk weiß ich es vom (persönlichen) hören, dass es dort im Tagesprogramm gekommen ist.



Radio höre ich ja nicht, ich lese nur Tagesschau, Heute und halt den Spiegel und dort nur die Rubrik Politik.
Ich guck ja nicht mal TV 
Da ist es mir wirklich öfter aufgefallen, auf diesen Online Portalen  das Berichte die im Spiegel geschrieben wurden nicht bei Tagesschau usw. auftauchten.

*BT.*
Nun hat die SPD ja ihre Wünsche vorgelegt, die reichen von System europäischer Mindestlöhne, Bekämpfung von Jugendarbeitslosigkeit und Kinderarmut, Angleichung der Unternehmensbesteuerung, bis zur Solidarrente gegen Altersarmut und Austrocknung von Steueroasen.
Mal sehen wie viel sie davon bei der CDU durchdrücken können, oder ob es überhaupt bei diesen Forderungen zu Sondierungsgesprächen kommt.
Nur langsam sollte sich mal was tun, das ist ja so kein Zustand.


----------



## Poulton (10. Dezember 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nich linker? Du machst Scherze. Nur zur Erinnerung.  Das Programm der Linken ähnelt dem Programm der SPD aus den 80ern


Wer die alten Programme nachlesen möchte: Grundsatz-, Regierungs- und Wahlprogramme der SPD (1949 - heute)


----------



## Taskmaster (10. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Denn die Staatlichen Medien Nord Koreas unterscheiden sich doch enorm von den öffentlich rechtlichen Medien bei uns.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Denn Eingriffe wie das Radio Bremen Gesetz, das verschwiegene Gemauschel der Regierung bis hin zu Studien, die eine Schlagseite klar belegen.
Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum die Menschen den Deutschen Medien immer weniger glauben, immer mehr sich im Ausland (bspw. NZZ) über unser Inland informieren.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich doch gesagt, im Artikel wird erklärt, dass das seit 9 Jahren diskutiert wird und vor 9 Jahren kam Obama ins Amt.
> Kann also sein, dass er die Altlasten von Bush noch verarbeiten musste.
> Nichtsdestotrotz hat Trump mit seiner Aussage direkt für Auseinandersetzungen gesorgt, bei der Menschen gestorben sind.
> Daher -- ich wiederhole mich, aber so ist es nun mal -- Trump ist ein Vollpfosten.
> ...



Eine Atomwaffenmodernisierung ist mit Sicherheit keine Altlast von Bush. Obama verkündete Abrüstung und beschloss das Gegenteil.
Zum Rest (zwar falscher Thread und alles schon mehrfach erklärt; auch, dass deine Wortwahl dich Trump ähnlicher macht, als du vermutlich möchtest):
Du kannst das noch 100mal erzählen, es wird nicht besser. Ein Amerikanischer Präsident fällt beinahe täglich Entscheidungen, die irgendwen das Leben kosten. Ob durch völkerrechtlich ungeklärte Drohnentötungen, ganz altmodisch durch Bomben oder schlicht durch Unterlassung, indem er potentielle Lösungen einfach ignoriert, weil sie unbequem sein könnten und medial nicht gefeiert werden.
Wenn der eingeschlagene Weg am Ende den Frieden bringt, dann ist er die "paar wenigen Toten", die es bisher gab, (so zynisch es klingt, aber auch ich hatte da deutlich mehr "Action" der Hamas erwartet) absolut wert. Denn wenn man keine Wahl mehr hat (und 20 Jahre reden ohne sich am Ende irgendwie angenähert zu haben, die Zahl der Toten in dieser Zeit darfst du ruhig mal überschlagen), wiegt das Wohl vieler mehr als das weniger.

Ich gönne dir selbstverständlich deinen persönlichen Hass (ich empfinde ähnlich liebevolle Emotionen für unsere Kaiserin, auch wenn ich trotzdem die Kraftausdrücke stecken lasse), aber das darf nicht blind für die Realität machen. Sollte die Kaiserin doch mal irgendwann mehr tun, als anderen die Ideen klauen, Probleme aussitzen und/oder mit unserem Geld ohne Limit nach oben bewerfen, so werde ich das anerkennen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht, dass die SPD 0,1 Themen hatte. Im Gegenteil, alles bemerkenswerte der letzten Legislaturperiode kam von der SPD (Mindestlohn, Ehe für alle...) und auch einiges was nicht gut funktioniert (Mietpreisbremse). Von der CDU hab ich de fakto nichts bemerkenswertes in Erinnerung.
> 
> Regieren kann man nicht mit absoluten Forderungen sondern nur mit Kompromissen.
> 
> Für Deinen letzten Satz hättest Du ein "Like" verdient



Ich würde nicht behaupten, dass der Mindestlohn sonderlich gut funktioniert. Im Gegenteil. Und sonderlich überraschend ist das auch nicht. Lohndumping läuft seit über einem Jahrzehnt über Subunternehmer und schöngerechnete Arbeitszeiten in der Zeitarbeit. Für erstere gibt es naheliegenderweise weiterhin keinen Mindestlohn, letztere hatte schon vorher einen. Ehe für alle kann man als großen SPD-Erfolg verbuchen, das stimmt - wenn man staatliche Einmischung ins Privatleben allgemein als Erfolg zählen möchte. So oder so ist das aber ein ziemlich singuläres Ereignis, das die SPD im Wahlkampf hätte verwerten konnte (aber nicht wollte) und auf das es nichts aufzubauen gibt.
Fällt dir noch irgend ein vierter Aspekt ein?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2017)

Wobei auf Verwaltungsseite zur Zeit sowohl was überlange Arbeitszeiten als auch was dauerhafte Arbeitnehmerüberlassung an geht durchaus durchgegriffen wird.
Dass das Ergebnis zumindest bei meinem Arbeitgeber dann auch mal darin liegt dass man die Leiharbeiter weg schickt wenn man sie übernehmen müsste und Mitarbeiter welche die 10 Stunden Arbeitszeit regelmäßig überschreiten abmahnt statt für Entlastung zu sorgen ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Dezember 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nich linker? Du machst Scherze. Nur zur Erinnerung.  Das Programm der Linken ähnelt dem Programm der SPD aus den 80ern



Wenn man in der Opposition sitzt ist es immer leicht, populäre Forderungen zu stellen. Wenn man an der Regierung ist, stellt sich schnell raus, dass fordern alleine nicht reicht, dann muss man auch die Konsquenzen berücksichtigen und die Forderung  gegen die Realität stellen. Das passiert ja immer wieder. Deswegen ist es nicht überraschend, wenn Parteien, die nicht an der Regierung sind, leicht reden haben und herumpolemisieren (noch mehr als das eh schon passiert). 

Erstaunlich finde ich eher, dass immer noch so viele davon überrascht sind. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht behaupten, dass der Mindestlohn sonderlich gut funktioniert. Im Gegenteil.


Dass es Schlupflöcher gibt und die genutzt werden, ist doch immer so. Natürlich muss man die auch schließen, und dann wird es immer noch welche geben. Ist das ein Grund, es gleich ganz bleiben zu lassen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ehe für alle kann man als großen SPD-Erfolg verbuchen, das stimmt - wenn man staatliche Einmischung ins Privatleben allgemein als Erfolg zählen möchte.


Eher die "Ausmischung", denn der Staat hat da nicht verloren und keine Einschränkungen vorzunehmen. In so fern war es ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fällt dir noch irgend ein vierter Aspekt ein?


Man kann das als zu wenig sehen (die SPD listet die Erfolge hier selbst auf, aber ich finde die anderen Punkte noch weniger beeindruckend oder klar falsch), aber das ist immer noch weit besser, als alles was mir von der Union im Gedächtnis ist. Vielleicht mit der einmaligen Ausnahme, dass Merkel im Herbst 2015 ihr Gewissen und ihre Menschlichkeit entdeckt hat.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Dass es Schlupflöcher gibt und die genutzt werden, ist doch immer so. Natürlich muss man die auch schließen, und dann wird es immer noch welche geben. Ist das ein Grund, es gleich ganz bleiben zu lassen?



Die Frage, die ich mir immer wieder stelle ist ja, ob diese "Schlupflöcher" extra gemacht werden, damit es welche gibt, die das ausnutzen können.
Gesetze sind meiner Meinung nach zum Teil immer sehr schwammig und unklar formuliert.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Dezember 2017)

Gesetze zu schreiben ist immer ein Zielkonflikt. Du willst sie möglichst allgemein halten, damit sie für möglichst weiträumig anwendbar sind, Du willst sie speziell genug halten, um keine Unklarheiten zu haben und Du musst auch noch bestimmte Fälle, die Du damit eigentlich gar nicht erfassen wolltest, die durch die allgemeine Formulierung aber auch mit getroffen würden, vermeiden. 

Das ist viel schwerer unter einen Hut zu bekommen, als dem normalen Bürger klar ist. 

Und klar, es gibt natürlich auch die Lobbys, die nur allzugerne mit reinfunken und sich die Gesetze so schreiben, wie es ihnen in den Kram passt. Da normale Politiker mit den fachlichen Details überfordert wären (und ich werfe ihnen das gar nicht vor, denn das notwendige Wissen ist viel zu speziell), überlässt man die Ausformulierung eben spezialisierten Juristen und Spezialisten, die nicht selten von eben diesen Lobbies unterwandert sind.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde eher sagen, dass die Lobbyisten die Gesetze schon mal vor formulieren, sodass in den Ausschüssen nur abgenickt werden muss.
Gerade bei Dingen, bei denen es um eine Menge Geld geht.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Dezember 2017)

Habe ich das nicht eben mit anderen Worten geschrieben?


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2017)

Du hast geschrieben, dass sie das gerne würden, ich habe geschrieben, dass sie das machen.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Dezember 2017)

"...die nicht selten von diesen Lobbies unterwandert sind. "


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2017)

Das stimmt wieder.
Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass externe Berater engagiert werden, damit diese Gesetze ausarbeiten.
gleichzeitig arbeiten diese externe Berater dann auch noch für Unternehmen als Berater.
Für mich ein Interessenkonflikt. Aber scheinbar interessiert es niemanden.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Eher die "Ausmischung", denn der Staat hat da nicht verloren und keine Einschränkungen vorzunehmen. In so fern war es ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


Es wird immer noch eine Lebensform explizit staatlich subventioniert, ohne dass der Staat davon einen Vorteil hat. Vorher war es die dauerhafte Heterosexuelle Monogame Beziehung, jetzt ist es immer noch die dauerhafte Monogame Beziehung.
"Raushalten" wäre das zu subventionieren was der Staat zum überleben braucht, also Kinder, und den Rest einfach in Ruhe zu lassen.

So oder so war die Ehe für Alle zwar ein inhaltlicher Erfolg für SPD, FDP und Grüne, aber die Form der Abstimmung ein politischer Erfolg für Merkel (es wurde gegen ihre Meinung entschieden, aber Sie bekam Bonus dafür dass sie es "erlaubt" hat).


----------



## Grestorn (10. Dezember 2017)

Was zurecht staatlich subventioniert ist, ist die soziale Gemeinschaft. Denn die bringt dem Staat und der Gesellschaft viel. 

Nur sollten weitere Einschränkungen fallen, insbesondere die Beschränkung auf 2. Dann würde es noch sinnvoller werden. Es gibt keinen Grund, warum sich nicht mehrere Menschen zusammentun können sollten um eine soziale Gruppe, die füreinander einsteht, zu bilden. Und die dann auch gemeinsam besteuert wird (Ehegattensplitting en gros). Ob da nun Sex eine Rolle spielt oder nicht, wäre für mich unerheblich.

Aber da kommen wir auch noch hin... nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2017)

Pflege von Angehörigen z.B. wird eh separat unterstützt. Also keine Erwartung die an die "soziale Gemeinschaft" gestellt wird um ihre Subventionen zu bekommen.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Dezember 2017)

Das als soziale Gemeinschaft zu subventionieren wäre einfacher und fairer. 

Und es geht nicht nur um Pflege. Das ist ja nur der Extremfall. "Sozial füreinander einstehen" fängt viel früher an.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Dezember 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Pflege von Angehörigen z.B. wird eh separat unterstützt. Also keine Erwartung die an die "soziale Gemeinschaft" gestellt wird um ihre Subventionen zu bekommen.



Wen man seine Eltern Pflegt und deswegen nicht richtig arbeiten kannst landet man später in Altersarmut.

Und wen du Hartz 4 beantragst ,muss du nebenbei arbeiten gehen auch wen die Eltern rund um die Uhr Versorgung brauchen

Dank diese Leute spart sich der Staat 44mrd euro,
Weil es sind "noch " 25 +Prozent der Pflegebedürftigen in Pflegeheime  rest bei zuhause / angehörigen aber die Zahl wird in Zukunft steigen.

Sind Ja auf leistungsgesellschaft getrimmt 

YouTube


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2017)

Nicht nur da.
Inzwischen wird das Ehrenamt als Gegeben betrachtet und mit eingerechnet. 
Genauso das Freiwilligen Jahr, als man die Wehrpflicht abschaffte.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht nur da.
> Inzwischen wird das Ehrenamt als Gegeben betrachtet und mit eingerechnet.
> Genauso das Freiwilligen Jahr, als man die Wehrpflicht abschaffte.



Bundesfreiwilligendienst habe ich bis jetzt nur einen gesehen und ich war dieses Jahr in 11 verschiedene heimen


Naja die meisten Menschen verdrängeln es ,

Hauptsache Flüchtlinge und co.
 Gibt vieles die einen davon ablenkt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Dass es Schlupflöcher gibt und die genutzt werden, ist doch immer so. Natürlich muss man die auch schließen, und dann wird es immer noch welche geben. Ist das ein Grund, es gleich ganz bleiben zu lassen?



Nö, das sicherlich nicht. Aber wenn als Gegenmaßnahme für Problem A jahrelang Konzept B proklammiert wird und man B dann so umsetzt, dass es gar keine Wirkung auf A hat, dann hat man eben nur "etwas gemacht", aber nicht A gelöst. An den viel zu großen Einkommensunterschieden konnte die SPD nichts ändern und die Arbeitsbedingungen im Niedriglohnsektor haben sich zumindest bislang kaum gebessert. Nur weil man in die richtige Richtung guckt, kann man sich eben noch nicht für Fortschritte feiern.



> Eher die "Ausmischung", denn der Staat hat da nicht verloren und keine Einschränkungen vorzunehmen. In so fern war es ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.



Eine staatliche Institution, deren einzige Funktion die Einmischung in private Lebensgestaltung ist, wurde ausgeweitet...



> Man kann das als zu wenig sehen (die SPD listet die Erfolge hier selbst auf, aber ich finde die anderen Punkte noch weniger beeindruckend oder klar falsch), aber das ist immer noch weit besser, als alles was mir von der Union im Gedächtnis ist. Vielleicht mit der einmaligen Ausnahme, dass Merkel im Herbst 2015 ihr Gewissen und ihre Menschlichkeit entdeckt hat.



Das der Rest noch weniger toll ist, sehe ich definitiv auch so. Genaugenommen hat die Hälfte der Punkte in der Liste quasi gar keine Wirkung oder ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit, beim Großteil des Restes gibt es so viele negative Punkte dass ich nicht von einer abschließend positiven Wirkung sprechen würde (i.d.R. ist es eher Flickschusterei) und der einzige Punkt, der wirklich eine Leistung darstellt (ausgeglichene Haushalte), ist in seiner Wirkung sogar insgesamt negativ, mit Schummelei erkauft (PPVs) und im großen und ganzen von der Union zu verantworten. Mit diesem bisherigen kann die SPD bei mir definitiv nicht punkten und einen inhaltlichen Aufbruch will sie nicht bieten.




Grestorn schrieb:


> Gesetze zu schreiben ist immer ein Zielkonflikt. Du willst sie möglichst allgemein halten, damit sie für möglichst weiträumig anwendbar sind, Du willst sie speziell genug halten, um keine Unklarheiten zu haben und Du musst auch noch bestimmte Fälle, die Du damit eigentlich gar nicht erfassen wolltest, die durch die allgemeine Formulierung aber auch mit getroffen würden, vermeiden.



Allgemein gehaltene, lückenlose Regeln zu schreiben ist eigentlich kinderleicht. Das Problem ist, dass man oft gar keine flächendeckende Gleichregelung will, sondern explizit detailierte Sonderregeln für diverse bereits existierende Spezialfälle. So wird aus einem vier Absätze langen Konzept ein vier Bände langer Vertrag in dem Schlupflöcher kaum zu vermeiden ist. Und die deutsche Politik ist permanent unfähig, solche Übergangsregeln als zeitlich befristete Übergangsverordnung zu erlassen, sondern steuert lieber ein paar Jahre später mit einem weiteren Mehrbänder gegen...




Grestorn schrieb:


> Was zurecht staatlich subventioniert ist, ist die soziale Gemeinschaft. Denn die bringt dem Staat und der Gesellschaft viel.



Nö. Scheidungen sind mehreren Jahrzehnten kein großes Ding mehr und gemeinsames Eigentum auch außerhalb dieser Realität. Ehen bieten somit keine nenneswert größere Absicherung mehr, als andere Beziehungsformen. Das ist auch längst in der sozialen Gesetgebung angekommen. HartzIV, Angehörigenpflege,... - überall da wo Menschen den Staat entlassen könnten, in dem sie sich gegenseitig helfen, werden sie längst auf Grundlage von Haushaltszugehörigkeit oder Verwandtschaft dazu verdonnert. Ob dein Mitbewohner ein Ehepartner ist oder ein WG-Kumpel hat beispielsweise auf deine ALGII-Ansprüche die genau gleiche Wirkung. Selbst beim Sorgerecht hat der Vermälungsstatus meines Wissens nach formell keinen Einfluss mehr, auch wenn verheiratete Väter gegenüber Müttern in der Praxis immer noch bessere Chancen haben (was bei gleichgeschlechtlichen Partnerschaften aber egal ist).
Abseits der spirituellen Komponente einer kirchlichen Hochzeit, die nichts mit der staatlichen Ehe zu tun hat, dient das heiraten nur noch einem einzigen Zweck:
Abgaben einsparen.
Und das gehört in meinen Augen abgeschafft, nicht ausgedehnt. Und erst recht gehört es nicht teilweise ausgedehnt, unter bewusst und absichtlich anhaltender Diskriminierung weiterer Formen des gemeinschaftlichen Lebens.



> Nur sollten weitere Einschränkungen fallen, insbesondere die Beschränkung auf 2. Dann würde es noch sinnvoller werden. Es gibt keinen Grund, warum sich nicht mehrere Menschen zusammentun können sollten um eine soziale Gruppe, die füreinander einsteht, zu bilden. Und die dann auch gemeinsam besteuert wird (Ehegattensplitting en gros). Ob da nun Sex eine Rolle spielt oder nicht, wäre für mich unerheblich.
> 
> Aber da kommen wir auch noch hin... nur eine Frage der Zeit.



Einfacher wäre es halt, die Eheprivilegien einfach ganz abzuschaffen. Dann kann jeder, der Bock darauf hat, einen gemeinsamen Namen eintragen (oder es sein lassen) und man muss sich nicht mehr darauf streiten, wer alles auf eine Positivliste erlaubter Beziehungsformen gehört. Netter Nebeneffekt: Die Lenkungswirkung des Ehegatten-Splitting hin zur Unselbstständigkeit wird aufgehoben und damit auch eine Reihe von Ehe-bedingten Belastungen für den Staat, für die Kinder und die Betroffenen im Falle von Scheidungen.
Aber bis die SPD sowas versteht, wird es noch Jahrzehnte dauern. "Frauen müssen nicht an den Herd" hat sie seit den 70ern drauf, "Männer könnten an den Herd" jetzt für sich neuentdeckt - wenn die Verzögerung gleichbleibt haben wir dann 2050 die ersten Ansätze von "solange der Lieferant angemessen bezahlt wird kanns dem Staat egal sein".
2150 folgt der gleiche Prozess bei der CSU.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2017)

Und während bei uns noch ewig sondiert wird, hat unser Nachbarland bereits eine neue Regierung mit einem vernünftigen Programm:

Osterreich: Asylbewerber mussen Geld und Handys abgeben – das Regierungsprogramm von OVP und FPO

Auch hat das kleine Österreich deutlich mehr Mut und tritt gegenüber der Türkei richtig auf. Dort heulen die üblichen Verdächtigen nämlich schon wieder rum:

„Osterreichs Plane setzen die Freundschaft zur Turkei auf Spiel“


----------



## RtZk (18. Dezember 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und während bei uns noch ewig sondiert wird, hat unser Nachbarland bereits eine neue Regierung mit einem vernünftigen Programm:
> 
> Osterreich: Asylbewerber mussen Geld und Handys abgeben – das Regierungsprogramm von OVP und FPO
> 
> ...



Absolut, insbesondere einen wie Kurz hätte ich um einiges lieber als Bundeskanzler in Deutschland als Merkel.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. Dezember 2017)

Enteignung einer bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppe? Oh ja, damit haben wir in Deutschland ja schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ach ne, das ging doch irgendwie anders aus.


Auch die Weitergabe von Krankheitsdetails hilft ja bekanntlich, Diskriminierung zu verhindern. 

Und während bei uns noch weiter sondiert wird, wird in Polen währenddessen der Rechtsstaat abgeschafft: 

Polen: Die Autokratisierung findet im Stillen statt | ZEIT ONLINE

Von einer - Oh Wunder - rechten Partei. Es ist mir bloß schleierhaft, wie man das auch noch feiern kann.


----------



## RtZk (18. Dezember 2017)

Wenn du auf die Schiene kommst, dann beantworte mir doch mal folgende Frage, warum sind all die armen „Flüchtlinge“ denn bei uns in Deutschland? Grenzen wir an Syrien, Eritrea, Irak oder Afghanistan ? Nein, daher wieso sind sie nicht in ihre Nachbarländer geflohen? Ich kann dir sagen warum, weil sie die Chance auf mehr Geld in Europa wittern, auch, wenn der Krieg in nur kleinen Teilen der Länder stattfindet, reicht das ja nun mal um bei uns entgegen geltenden Rechts Asyl bekommt. Daher kann man ihnen durchaus ihr Geld wegnehmen, und auch ihre Handys, wir dürfen sie doch sowieso durchfüttern und ich will gar nicht erst wissen wie teuer deren Handy Rechnungen sind, wenn sie ständig ins Ausland telefonieren und selbst gezahlt haben sie das bisher sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Enteignung einer bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppe? Oh ja, damit haben wir in Deutschland ja schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ach ne, das ging doch irgendwie anders aus.



A) Was für eine „Enteignung“?
B) Welche Bevölkerungsgruppe genau?
C) Geht es auch ohne Godwins Law? Darüber hinaus ist der Vergleich eines Rechtsstaates wie Österreich mit der nationalsozialistischen Diktatur geschmacklos und verharmlost das Leid, der Leute, die damals unter diesem Regime gelitten haben.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Auch die Weitergabe von Krankheitsdetails hilft ja bekanntlich, Diskriminierung zu verhindern.



Es hilft vor allem die eigene Bevölkerung zu schützen. Aber lass mich raten, kein Virus ist illegal?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und während bei uns noch weiter sondiert wird, wird in Polen währenddessen der Rechtsstaat abgeschafft: Von einer - Oh Wunder - rechten Partei. Es ist mir bloß schleierhaft, wie man das auch noch feiern kann.



Wer genau feiert hier das Vorgehen Polens?


----------



## Taskmaster (18. Dezember 2017)

In Dänemark und der Schweiz werden auch Geld und Wertsachen abgenommen. Sogar Bayern macht das. 
Deswegen führt auch kaum noch ein Migrant Bargeld oder ähnlich mit sich. Österreich ist also spät dran und die Nummer soll wohl eher nur erst mal den neuen Kurs der Kurz-Regierung verdeutlichen.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Dezember 2017)

Die Lockerung von Arbeitnehmerrechten gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht. Also jetzt ganz allgemein gesagt ohne die Situation in Österreich zu kennen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> In Dänemark und der Schweiz werden auch Geld und Wertsachen abgenommen. Sogar Bayern macht das.
> Deswegen führt auch kaum noch ein Migrant Bargeld oder ähnlich mit sich. Österreich ist also spät dran und die Nummer soll wohl eher nur erst mal den neuen Kurs der Kurz-Regierung verdeutlichen.



Was es nicht besser macht. Wird sogar gleich in den Artikeln erklärt. 

1. Ja, wenn jemand wohlhabend ist, so kann er natürlich die Kosten, die er durch die Unterbringung verursacht, selbst teilweise decken. Ähnlich wie bei H4, wer da im Lotto gewonnen hat, soll bitte auch erst mal sein Vermögen aufbrauchen, bis man staatliche Hilfsleistungen erhält. Jetzt kann man H4-Empfänger aber nur schlecht mit Flüchtlingen vergleichen: Während du als Arbeitsloser eben hier deine Wohnung und deinen Hausstand hast, gilt das für Flüchtlinge nicht. Die haben nichts dabei, bestenfalls ein paar Rucksäcke mit Klamotten. 

2. Die Art und Weise des Geldflusses. Beziehst du H4 und bekommst auf einmal eine Menge Geld, dann musst du das erst aufbrauchen, bis du wieder was vom Amt erhältst. Das Amt geht nicht hin und zieht dein Vermögen ein, um damit die Zahlungen für dich zu finanzieren. 

3. Arbeit. Findest du als H4-Empfänger plötzlich Arbeit, endet die Zahlung vom Amt. Anders wie im Artikel erwähnt:



> „Nein, das Geld ist weg. Man bekommt auch keine Abrechnung. Selbst wenn jemand keine Leistungen benötigen würde, weil er wohlhabend ist, wird er so zum Leistungsbezug gezwungen.



4. Freibeträge: 350 Euro Freibetrag sind ja wohl ein Witz. Bei H4 kommt es aufs Alter an, aber da landet man selbst als junger Mensch schon bei knapp 4k.

5. Rückzahlung. Die gibt es bei H4 nicht. Warst du bedürftig für 10 Jahre, hast du eine bestimmte Summe erhalten. Findest du danach wieder Arbeit, musst du natürlich nichts zurückzahlen. Anders in der Schweiz:



> Dann werden während maximal zehn Jahren zehn Prozent des Lohns abgezogen – bis sie die Gesamtkosten von 15'000 Franken zurückgezahlt haben.






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Was für eine „Enteignung“?





> Wer sich in Österreich um Asyl bewirbt, der soll bei Antragsstellung sein gesamtes Bargeld abgeben.



Das ist Enteignung.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> B) Welche Bevölkerungsgruppe genau?



Flüchtlinge?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> C) Geht es auch ohne Godwins Law? Darüber hinaus ist der Vergleich eines Rechtsstaates wie Österreich mit der nationalsozialistischen Diktatur geschmacklos und verharmlost das Leid, der Leute, die damals unter diesem Regime gelitten haben.



Natürlich geht es auch ohne. Ich frage mich, wo du das siehst? Nicht jeder Vergleich mit nationalsozialistischen Methoden ist unangemessen. Vielmehr zeigt doch dein Argument, dass jeglicher Vergleich bitte unangemessen sein soll und da soll auch keiner weiter drüber reden. Für mich ist das ein "Augen vor der Wahrheit verschließen". Außerdem vergleiche ich nicht beide Staaten, sondern explizit diese Methode der Enteignung. Das verhamlost keinesfalls irgendein Opfer, sondern zeigt nur, dass auch heutige Staaten solche Methoden einzusetzen vermögen, weshalb ihr Vorgehen höchst kritisch zu beäugen ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es hilft vor allem die eigene Bevölkerung zu schützen. Aber lass mich raten, kein Virus ist illegal?



Erkläre mir diesen Schutz.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer genau feiert hier das Vorgehen Polens?



Wo sprach ich von hier?

Man könnte jetzt höchstens mutmaßen, dass du ein solches Vorgehen gutheißt, wenn man deine Antworten hier analysiert, aber das ist nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Das ist Enteignung.



Was denn genau? 

Bitte etwas ausführlicher. 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge?



Sind neuerdings eine eigene Bevölkerungsgruppe? Ich dachte, die setzen sich aus diversen Angehörigen unterschiedlichster Länder  zusammen. Zumal, welche „Flüchtlinge“?

Die Flucht (also die vor Krieg und Tod) ist lange vor Europa beendet. 



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Natürlich geht es auch ohne. Ich frage mich, wo du das siehst? Nicht jeder Vergleich mit nationalsozialistischen Methoden ist unangemessen. Vielmehr zeigt doch dein Argument, dass jeglicher Vergleich bitte unangemessen sein soll und da soll auch keiner weiter drüber reden. Für mich ist das ein "Augen vor der Wahrheit verschließen". Außerdem vergleiche ich nicht beide Staaten, sondern explizit diese Methode der Enteignung. Das verhamlost keinesfalls irgendein Opfer, sondern zeigt nur, dass auch heutige Staaten solche Methoden einzusetzen vermögen, weshalb ihr Vorgehen höchst kritisch zu beäugen ist.



Ok, alles was nicht im Ansatz an das Leid der Juden im nationalsozialtischen Reich heranreicht, ist unangmessen. 

Oder siehst du irgendwo auch nur im Ansatz vergleichbares Unrecht? Wenn ja, hätte ich gerne Quellen.

Und du vergleichst die Methoden? Wo genau ist zu befürchten, dass die Menschen in Österreich genauso rechtslos werden, wie die Juden im nationalsozialtischen Reich? Bitte auch hier Quellen.

Solange sowas nicht gegeben ist, ja genauso lange ist es ein Verharmlosen. Österreich ist ein Rechtsstaat und das nationalsozialtischen Deutschland war ein Unrechtsstaat. Und durch solche „Vergleiche“ sollen jede vernünftige Kritik an der derzeitigen Politik mit der Nazikeule niedergerungen werden. Das ist für mich eher „die Augen vor der Wahrheit verschließen.“.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Erkläre mir diesen Schutz.



Leute kommen mit ansteckenden Krankheiten. Leute werden nicht ins Land gelassen. 

Muss ich das näher ausführen?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wo sprach ich von hier?



Dann verstehe ich deinen Einwurf nicht. Wir haben explizit über Österreich gesprochen und du wirst Polen ein, mit einem völlig anderen Sachverhalt. Bitte erkläre mir den Zusammenhang.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt höchstens mutmaßen, dass du ein solches Vorgehen gutheißt, wenn man deine Antworten hier analysiert, aber das ist nur eine Vermutung.



Dann sollte man vielleicht nicht analysieren, sondern lesen. Oder wahlweise den User fragen. Aber das ist vermutlich zu einfach, oder?


----------



## Oi!Olli (18. Dezember 2017)

Meckert du nicht sonst, wenn der Staat einem was wegnimmt? Jetzt ist es aber richtig?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. Dezember 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was denn genau?
> 
> Bitte etwas ausführlicher.





> Als Enteignung bezeichnet man juristisch den Entzug des Eigentums an einer unbeweglichen oder beweglichen Sache durch den Staat, im Rahmen der Gesetze und gegen eine Entschädigung.



Ich glaube, das sollte reichen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sind neuerdings eine eigene Bevölkerungsgruppe? Ich dachte, die setzen sich aus diversen Angehörigen unterschiedlichster Länder  zusammen. Zumal, welche „Flüchtlinge“?
> 
> Die Flucht (also die vor Krieg und Tod) ist lange vor Europa beendet.



Die Durchreiseländer werden aber nicht zu den Heimatländern. Aber tut mir Leid, wenn ich gerade keinen korrekteren Oberbegriff finde.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ok, alles was nicht im Ansatz an das Leid der Juden im nationalsozialtischen Reich heranreicht, ist unangmessen.
> 
> Oder siehst du irgendwo auch nur im Ansatz vergleichbares Unrecht? Wenn ja, hätte ich gerne Quellen.
> 
> ...



Enteignung vs. Enteignung. Das sieht mir sehr ähnlich aus. Nochmal, ich vergleiche lediglich dieses Vorgehen und keinesfalls andere Entscheidungen der jeweiligen Staaten. Durch solche Vergleiche soll auf das Risiko dieses Vorgehens hingewiesen werden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Leute kommen mit ansteckenden Krankheiten. Leute werden nicht ins Land gelassen.
> 
> Muss ich das näher ausführen?


 
Was kann einer für Krankheiten, die er hat? Außerdem gibt es eine Meldepflicht. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich deinen Einwurf nicht. Wir haben explizit über Österreich gesprochen und du wirst Polen ein, mit einem völlig anderen Sachverhalt. Bitte erkläre mir den Zusammenhang.



Mit ebenfalls gefährlichen Tendenzen für einen Rechtsstaat.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann sollte man vielleicht nicht analysieren, sondern lesen. Oder wahlweise den User fragen. Aber das ist vermutlich zu einfach, oder?



Sagen wirs so, es kommen keine vernünftigen Argumente von dir oder du lässt Aussagen einfach aus und hinterfragst nur Kleinigkeiten und stellst oft Nachfragen bei offensichtlichen Sachverhalten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Meckert du nicht sonst, wenn der Staat einem was wegnimmt? Jetzt ist es aber richtig?



Könntest du mir so eine Stelle zeigen?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das sollte reichen.



Also doch eine rechtstaatliche Angelegenheit und kein Raub wie zu NS-Zeiten?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die Durchreiseländer werden aber nicht zu den Heimatländern. Aber tut mir Leid, wenn ich gerade keinen korrekteren Oberbegriff finde.



Wie sollen die auch zu Heimatländern werden? Diese Leute haben bereits Heimatländer.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Enteignung vs. Enteignung. Das sieht mir sehr ähnlich aus. Nochmal, ich vergleiche lediglich dieses Vorgehen und keinesfalls andere Entscheidungen der jeweiligen Staaten. Durch solche Vergleiche soll auf das Risiko dieses Vorgehens hingewiesen werden.



Aber du hast dich ganz bewusst dafür entschieden, diese (rechtstaatliche) Enteignung mit der (nicht rechtstaatlichen) Enteignung des nationalsozialistischen Deutschlands zu vergleichen.

Und ferner hast du explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass wir in Deutschland diesbezüglich auch Erfahrungen haben. Also unterstellst du (auch wenn du es nicht direkt schreibst) eine Ähnlichkeit zum nationalsozialistischen Deutschland. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach eine massive Verharmlosung der Verbrechen die damals passiert sind. 

Es gibt nicht mal im Ansatz irgendwelche Anzeichen dafür, dass Österreich die sogenannten „Flüchtlinge“ ähnlich behandelt, wie das NS-Regime die Juden.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Was kann einer für Krankheiten, die er hat?



Nichts, aber warum sollen andere darunter leiden?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es eine Meldepflicht.



An die sich ja auch jeder hält, ne?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Mit ebenfalls gefährlichen Tendenzen für einen Rechtsstaat.



Wenn du ebenfalls schreibst, meinst du, dass es in Österreich „gefährliche Tendenzen“ gibt? Wenn ja, wo und warum?

Weil sie nicht jeden sogenannten „Flüchtling“ alimentieren? Es gibt doch immer noch Sachleistungen. Also wo genau ist jetzt das Problem?



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Sagen wirs so, es kommen keine vernünftigen Argumente von dir oder du lässt Aussagen einfach aus und hinterfragst nur Kleinigkeiten und stellst oft Nachfragen bei offensichtlichen Sachverhalten.



Argumentum ad hominem. Soviel zu den fehlenden „vernünftigen“ Argumenten.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Dezember 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Lockerung von Arbeitnehmerrechten gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht. Also jetzt ganz allgemein gesagt ohne die Situation in Österreich zu kennen.



Jo mit thema flüchtlinge haben die gut abgelenkt--sieht man ja hier schön in thread


----------



## Taskmaster (18. Dezember 2017)

@ plutoniumsulfat und den Teil, der auf meinen Beitrag eingeht 

Es sind Flüchtlinge (die bei Wegfall des Fluchtgrunds wieder zurück müssen) und [Wirtschafts-]Migranten (die keine große Perspektive hier besitzen), keine Staatsbürger. Natürlich gelten da etwas andere (auch schärfere) Regeln. Es ist das Mindeste, nach absichtlicher Umgehung aller geltenden Rechtsordnungen und Konventionen (die sicheren Drittstaaten haben nur wenige interessiert und Wirtschaftsmigration läuft eigentlich nicht nach dem Motto: "Hier bin ich und gehe nicht mehr weg!"), hier nicht auch noch mit Bargeld, Goldschmuck etc. aufzuschlagen und zu glauben, man könne alles behalten, seinen Teil nicht erbringen und das auserwählte Land und dessen Gesellschaft würde alle Kosten tragen (und wie gesagt: dass so verfahren wird, hat sich auch schon längst herumgesprochen. Wer was auf Tasche hat, schickt das Guthaben vor dem Grenzübertritt an bereits hier lebende Verwandte, Bekannte oder ähnlich.).

Nichtsdestotrotz gehen aber mittlerweile immer mehr und mehr der Ankömmlinge in den H4-Status über, was natürlich den Service einer Erstausstattung, Miete, etc. mit einschließt.
Was glaubt ihr beispielsweise eigentlich alle, wo die Wohnungen plötzlich hin sind und wo viele der Menschen aus den Turnhallen gelandet sind? Die leben eben nicht alle in den paar Container-Häuschen hier und da. Der Staat mietet, was er in die Finger bekommt. Preis ist egal. Das mach mal einem einheimischen H4-Empfänger klar, der sein Haus verkaufen oder seine langjährige Wohnung aufgeben musste, weil sie ein paar m² zu viel hatte.
Berichtet nur niemand drüber. Könnte ja den Falschen in die Hände spielen.

Um es kurz zu machen: wenn man sich um eines keine Sorgen machen muss, dann, dass man einen "schlechten Deal" eingeht, wenn man vergessen hat, bei Grenzüberschreitung nach Deutschland (und da landen ja faktisch fast alle) den goldenen Armreif oder ein paar 100(0) Dollar zu verstecken.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Jo mit thema flüchtlinge haben die gut abgelenkt--sieht man ja hier schön in thread


Was dagegen wieder gut ist, ist die Mindestrente von 1200€ nach 40 Jahren und dass sie Weihnachtsgeld gesetzlich festlegen wollen.
1200€ klingen nicht schlecht, nachdem was ich bei Frankreich und Co gesehen hab.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Dezember 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was dagegen wieder gut ist, ist die Mindestrente von 1200€ nach 40 Jahren und dass sie Weihnachtsgeld gesetzlich festlegen wollen.
> 1200€ klingen nicht schlecht, nachdem was ich bei Frankreich und Co gesehen hab.



Warum nur €1200 und nicht €1500? Oder gleich €2000?


----------



## Sparanus (19. Dezember 2017)

Willst du mir erklären ob dieser Kommentar scheinbar sinnlos ist oder tatsächlich sinnlos?


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Dezember 2017)

Off Topic 

Reicht nur  so  für die hälfte der pflegeheimkosten (eigenanteil)in meiner Stadt   
Aber nur fast.


----------



## Rolk (19. Dezember 2017)

...und ist das doppelte (oder mehr) was viele momentan bekommen.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Dezember 2017)

Waren die renten in Österreich nicht schon vorher hoch ?  Gab doch vor paar Monate Reportagen das die viel mehr als wir kriegen 

Find nichts auf der schnelle 
YouTube


Wie sieht eigentlich dort die pflegesystem aus ? 
Kenne mich nicht aus


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. Dezember 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also doch eine rechtstaatliche Angelegenheit und kein Raub wie zu NS-Zeiten?



Wieso Raub? Ein Unrechtsstaat kann sich sein Unrecht einfach in ein Gesetz gießen. Dadurch wird das aber nicht rechtlich besser.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie sollen die auch zu Heimatländern werden? Diese Leute haben bereits Heimatländer.



Wo steht denn, dass man Asyl im nächstgelegenen Land suchen muss, wo gerade kein Krieg oder nur ein bisschen Krieg herrscht?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber du hast dich ganz bewusst dafür entschieden, diese (rechtstaatliche) Enteignung mit der (nicht rechtstaatlichen) Enteignung des nationalsozialistischen Deutschlands zu vergleichen.
> 
> Und ferner hast du explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass wir in Deutschland diesbezüglich auch Erfahrungen haben. Also unterstellst du (auch wenn du es nicht direkt schreibst) eine Ähnlichkeit zum nationalsozialistischen Deutschland. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach eine massive Verharmlosung der Verbrechen die damals passiert sind.
> 
> Es gibt nicht mal im Ansatz irgendwelche Anzeichen dafür, dass Österreich die sogenannten „Flüchtlinge“ ähnlich behandelt, wie das NS-Regime die Juden.



Falsch, das ist keine Verharmlosung. Im Gegenteil, du stellst die Verbrechen des NS-Regime so hoch dar, dass heute alles halb so wild ist, solange wir niemanden in Gaskammern stecken. Das ist eine massive Verharmlosung der Methoden, wie sie hier und heute geschehen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nichts, aber warum sollen andere darunter leiden?



Warum müssten sie denn?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> An die sich ja auch jeder hält, ne?



Ja, daran sollte sich jeder Arzt dran halten. Oder hast du irgendwelche ANhaltspunkte dafür, dass er das bei Flüchtlingen nicht tut?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du ebenfalls schreibst, meinst du, dass es in Österreich „gefährliche Tendenzen“ gibt? Wenn ja, wo und warum?
> 
> Weil sie nicht jeden sogenannten „Flüchtling“ alimentieren? Es gibt doch immer noch Sachleistungen. Also wo genau ist jetzt das Problem?



Enteignung ist für mich eine gefährliche Tendenz. Und bei einer konservativ-rechten Regierung darf man gespannt sein, was noch so kommt. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Argumentum ad hominem. Soviel zu den fehlenden „vernünftigen“ Argumenten.



Nein, das ist lediglich die Begründung dafür, dass ich nur eine Vermutung geäußert habe. Im Gegenzug gehst du nicht auf alle Argumente ein oder stellst unsinnige Nachfragen, um den Punkt vom Tisch zu wischen. Mit einem argumentum ad hominem hat das nichts zu tun.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> @ plutoniumsulfat und den Teil, der auf meinen Beitrag eingeht
> 
> Es sind Flüchtlinge (die bei Wegfall des Fluchtgrunds wieder zurück müssen) und [Wirtschafts-]Migranten (die keine große Perspektive hier besitzen), keine Staatsbürger. Natürlich gelten da etwas andere (auch schärfere) Regeln. Es ist das Mindeste, nach absichtlicher Umgehung aller geltenden Rechtsordnungen und Konventionen (die sicheren Drittstaaten haben nur wenige interessiert und Wirtschaftsmigration läuft eigentlich nicht nach dem Motto: "Hier bin ich und gehe nicht mehr weg!"), hier nicht auch noch mit Bargeld, Goldschmuck etc. aufzuschlagen und zu glauben, man könne alles behalten, seinen Teil nicht erbringen und das auserwählte Land und dessen Gesellschaft würde alle Kosten tragen (und wie gesagt: dass so verfahren wird, hat sich auch schon längst herumgesprochen. Wer was auf Tasche hat, schickt das Guthaben vor dem Grenzübertritt an bereits hier lebende Verwandte, Bekannte oder ähnlich.).
> 
> Um es kurz zu machen: wenn man sich um eines keine Sorgen machen muss, dann, dass man einen "schlechten Deal" eingeht, wenn man vergessen hat, bei Grenzüberschreitung nach Deutschland (und da landen ja faktisch fast alle) den goldenen Armreif oder ein paar 100(0) Dollar zu verstecken.



Natürlich gelten da etwas schärfere Regeln, verständlich.  Dennoch muss das ganze transparent bleiben und bei jedem einzeln betrachtet werden. Und dass jemand mit ein paar Euros zuviel das Ganze vor dem Staat versteckt, ist wohl keinem wirklich zu verübeln. Niemand hier würde anders handeln. Bevor man H4 erhält und noch zu viel Vermögen hat, wird man das auch noch mal schnell "ausgeben". Oder Schwarzarbeit, praktisch das Gleiche.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich kann das nicht mehr lesen,

Neuwahlen müssen jetzt stattfinden.


----------



## ARCdefender (19. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Neuwahlen müssen jetzt stattfinden.



Ja, es ist einfach nur noch peinlich dieses Rumgeeiere und langsam langt es wirklich, darum unterstütze ich diese Forderung zu 100%


----------



## Grestorn (19. Dezember 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Willst du mir erklären ob dieser Kommentar scheinbar sinnlos ist oder tatsächlich sinnlos?



Der Kommentar soll nur sagen, dass €1200 natürlich nicht schlecht klingen. €1500 klingen aber noch besser. Und erst recht €2000. 

Die Frage, die Du aber nicht gestellt hast, ist, was das kostet und wer das Geld erwirtschaften soll.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. Dezember 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Der Kommentar soll nur sagen, dass €1200 natürlich nicht schlecht klingen. €1500 klingen aber noch besser. Und erst recht €2000.
> 
> Die Frage, die Du aber nicht gestellt hast, ist, was das kostet und wer das Geld erwirtschaften soll.



Stimmt. Wenn das Geld für die Versicherungen bestimmt ist, wer soll dann den Rest zu einer Rente, die zum Leben reicht erwirtschaften?


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Neuwahlen müssen jetzt stattfinden.



Nach aktuellen Umfragen betrachtet würde sich am Ergebnis aber nichts ändern.
Die SPD springt daher noch ein wenig hin und her und nach Weihnachten gibt es eine Einigung und die Regierung steht.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Dezember 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Stimmt. Wenn das Geld für die Versicherungen bestimmt ist, wer soll dann den Rest zu einer Rente, die zum Leben reicht erwirtschaften?



Was hat eine Mindestrente mit Versicherungen zu tun? Das musst Du mir mal erklären. 

Eine Mindestrente derart viel höher als das ALG-II muss ja finanziert werden. Und das muss der Staat aus Steuern, eine andere Quelle gibt es nicht. 

Wäre übrigens auch cool für jeden ALG-II ler... Er muss nur endlich 67 werden und kriegt schlagartig mehr Geld...


----------



## RtZk (19. Dezember 2017)

Das wirkliche Problem ist bei der Rente eher, dass sich die Meisten Leuten nur auf den Staat verlassen und nicht selbst vorsorgen, und dass die Leute nicht genug Geld hätten um etwas zur Seite zu legen ist kein Argument, denn jeder ist seines eigenes Glückes Schmied.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich verstehe schon, dass ein Friseur oder Paketzusteller nichts fürs Alter zurücklegen kann. Der kommt ja grad so eben rum, wenn überhaupt. 

Aber das Problem ist viel eher, dass die Löhne im unteren Bereich verglichen mit den Wohn- und Lebenskosten einfach zu niedrig sind. 

Und bevor ihr nach dem Staat ruft, greift Euch an die eigene Nase und nehmt nicht den billigsten Friseur oder bestellt die Ware immer bei dem, der die geringsten Versandkosten ausweist.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. Dezember 2017)

Das Problem ist, dass die gesetzliche Rente zugunsten von privater Vorsorge (die sich erst viel später lohnt) zurückgefahren wurde.

Und, dass bald die Mehrheit gar nicht mehr genug verdienen kann, um mit Privatvorsorge über Grundsicherung zu kommen.


----------



## RtZk (19. Dezember 2017)

Nein das ist nicht das Problem, die Person hat sich selbst entschieden Friseur oder Paketzusteller zu werden, keiner hat sie dazu gezwungen und, die Leute die meinen in den großen Städten wohnen zu müssen hat auch keiner gezwungen, das ist halt nun mal teurer. Wer nicht mehr aus seinem Leben macht bekommt halt nun mal irgendwann die Quittung, wobei es auf dem Land, , so lange man Eigentum hat, keine Probleme gibt.


----------



## Gripschi (19. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt sogar Leute die machen solche Berufe gerne.

Und die Lösung soll sein, alle machen was andres?

Und klar ist Man des Glücks Eigner Schmied. Aber man kommt schnell unverschuldet in Situationen wo man am A ist.


----------



## RtZk (19. Dezember 2017)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar Leute die machen solche Berufe gerne.
> 
> Und die Lösung soll sein, alle machen was andres?
> 
> Und klar ist Man des Glücks Eigner Schmied. Aber man kommt schnell unverschuldet in Situationen wo man am A ist.



Wenn ich nur 1000€ netto im Monat habe und die Miete auf einmal um 200€ ansteigt, dann ist das also unverschuldet, dass ich auf einmal zu wenig Geld habe? Sicherlich nicht, die Leuten sind zu 100% selbst schuld, wer meint er muss unbedingt Friseur werden, der soll es werden, aber braucht sich dann auch nicht beschweren, wenn er sich ein Leben in einer Großstadt kaum leisten kann (was auch immer an großen Städten so toll ist).


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. Dezember 2017)

Welches man sich dann auch nicht leisten kann.

Aber nach deiner Sicht dürfte es bald keine Friseure mehr geben. Oder Paketzusteller.

Wenn die Miete steigt, dann ist man da selten selbst dran Schuld. Und ja, auch in Großstädten braucht es Friseure. Und die sollen ja auch nicht stundenlang pendeln, ist ja schlecht für die Umwelt. So kann man denen moralisch gleich zwei mal eins drauf geben.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Dezember 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Welches man sich dann auch nicht leisten kann.
> 
> Aber nach deiner Sicht dürfte es bald keine Friseure mehr geben. Oder Paketzusteller.
> 
> Wenn die Miete steigt, dann ist man da selten selbst dran Schuld. Und ja, auch in Großstädten braucht es Friseure. Und die sollen ja auch nicht stundenlang pendeln, ist ja schlecht für die Umwelt. So kann man denen moralisch gleich zwei mal eins drauf geben.



Ja dann können mal die Ganzen Leute die in der Pflege arbeiten, 
auch direkt ihr Job wechseln, nach seinem Logik und weltbild her 

Sein Rente wird  vermutlich auch nicht für ein Heimplatz reichen 

bsp in mein Bundesland muss man 45jahre lang über 5000 euro brutto verdienen 
wen man Eigenanteil komplett zahlen will ohne Sozialhilfe + Kinder 

Es wird sowieso alles zusammenbrechen 

Altersarmut und Armut durchs Pflege,
können wir froh sein wen wir ein kleines "Taschengeld "bekommen.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Dezember 2017)

Haetten die Leute halt was gelernt, dann braeuchten sie keine 3 minijobs. Sowas von selbst schuld....
Omg

Ich finds grandios das die automobilindustrie bzw. Grossindustrie fuer jeden einzelnen Arbeitnehmer in Deutschland einen hervorragend bezahlten Job bereitstellen. Leider sind die Menschen zu dumm diesen anzunehmen und arbeiten deswegen in den vielen unterbezahlten branchen oder in einem mittelstaendischen Industrieunternehmen, welches ungleich schlechter bezahlt.

Ist ein Krampf mit diesen dummen Menschen.


Kein Wunder das Deutschland von einem Fachkräftemangel redet.


----------



## RtZk (19. Dezember 2017)

Immer das gleiche mit der Unterschicht, bei Geld vom Staat ist man schnell dabei, etwas mehr in der Schule zu lernen hätte vielen nicht schlecht getan, so bekommen sie eben keine gut bezahlten Jobs, und sowieso, wer kein Geld, keine gute Ausbildung/Studium hat und in einer Stadt lebt und sein Leben lang nur in Miete gewohnt hat und kein Eigentum hat, den braucht es doch nicht wundern, die Leute hätten echt gerne, dass ihnen alles in den Schoss fällt, so ist es aber nun mal nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Dezember 2017)

Muahaha, Made my extrem beschissenen Tag heute.
Danke dafuer.

Manchmal kann einem der Sarkasmus mit allen vieren ins Gesicht springen und er wird nicht gesehen.
Na Hauptsache du fuehlst dich bestätigt.
Lol


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. Dezember 2017)

Blöd nur, dass eben nicht alle Eigentum haben, 5k Euro im Monat verdienen und einen Top-Job haben können.


----------



## RtZk (19. Dezember 2017)

Hm mit den sozialistischen Ländern wird es langsam knapp, in die DDR hätten einige von euch gut gepasst. Dir muss Kapitalismus nicht gefallen, keiner zwingt dich hier zu sein und das schreckliche System zu ertagen, wo nicht jeder das Geld in den Arsch geschoben bekommt, nur weil er sein ganzes Leben nichts auf die Reihe bekommen hat.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nein das ist nicht das Problem, die Person hat sich selbst entschieden Friseur oder Paketzusteller zu werden, keiner hat sie dazu gezwungen und, die Leute die meinen in den großen Städten wohnen zu müssen hat auch keiner gezwungen, das ist halt nun mal teurer. Wer nicht mehr aus seinem Leben macht bekommt halt nun mal irgendwann die Quittung, wobei es auf dem Land, , so lange man Eigentum hat, keine Probleme gibt.


Klar. Wir reden mal weiter,  wenn bei euch auf dem Land keiner mehr leben will und dein Haus nur noch 10.000 € wert ist. Oder wenn dich mal all die falschen Leute nicht mehr beliefern.


----------



## RtZk (19. Dezember 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Klar. Wir reden mal weiter,  wenn bei euch auf dem Land keiner mehr leben will und dein Haus nur noch 10.000 € wert ist. Oder wenn dich mal all die falschen Leute nicht mehr beliefern.



Mir wäre es absolut egal wie viel mein Haus wert wäre, das spielt keine Rolle, solange es mir gefällt. Was für Leute wollen einen denn nicht mehr beliefern?


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hm mit den sozialistischen Ländern wird es langsam knapp, in die DDR hätten einige von euch gut gepasst. Dir muss Kapitalismus nicht gefallen, keiner zwingt dich hier zu sein und das schreckliche System zu ertagen, wo nicht jeder das Geld in den Arsch geschoben bekommt, nur weil er sein ganzes Leben nichts auf die Reihe bekommen hat.



Dann hoffe ich mal das Später noch Altenpfleger+ Helfer mit Empathie  für dich und deine Eltern gibt..und die nicht längst ihre Branche gewechselt haben  


Weiß du wie viele Pflegekräfte und Helfer(Zeitarbeit) aus den Städten aufs Land kommen..weil da nixs mehr läuft,
Jeden  Woche neue gesichter für die Bewohner


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Mir wäre es absolut egal wie viel mein Haus wert wäre, das spielt keine Rolle, solange es mir gefällt. Was für Leute wollen einen denn nicht mehr beliefern?




Und es ist abbezahlt? Die Infrastruktur stemmst du auch alleine? Wer dich nicht beliefern solte? Hm die doofen Postboten. Und Müllmänner dürften auch nicht mehr kommen, im Krankenhaus kannst ja die Pflegekräfte selbst bezahlen. Oh und wieso soll sich der Staat eigentlich um die Polizei kümmern, kann doch jeder selbst Sicherheitskräfte bezahlen, muss sich nur anstrengen.


----------



## EyRaptor (20. Dezember 2017)

@RtZk  nur so als Frage, hast du mal darüber nachgedacht, in die USA auszuwandern?

Mir wäre ein Sozialstaat mit gerechteren Löhnen und funktionierenden Sozialsystemen allerdings lieber (Deutschland ist von diesem Punkt mmn. noch weit entfernt).
Einen Staat aus Gutverdienern wird es leider nie geben (und wenn doch, dann auch wieder auf kosten von anderen).

Es kann keinen Stamm aus lauter "Häuptlingen" geben, aber die übrigen "Indianer" sollten auch ein Leben ohne Armut leben können.

Letztendlich muss die Frage beantwortet werden, wie viel Arbeit WIRKLICH wert ist.
Verdient (also wirklich verdienen und nicht erhalten) ein Manager in 8 Stunden wirklich 10 bis 100 mal mehr als ein ein Bäcker für 8 Stunden Arbeit (= auch 8 Stunden seines Lebens)?
Beide Positionen sind für ein funktionierendes System vonnöten, allerdings gibt es einen viel höheren bedarf an letzteren.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hm mit den sozialistischen Ländern wird es langsam knapp, in die DDR hätten einige von euch gut gepasst. Dir muss Kapitalismus nicht gefallen, keiner zwingt dich hier zu sein und das schreckliche System zu ertagen, wo nicht jeder das Geld in den Arsch geschoben bekommt, nur weil er sein ganzes Leben nichts auf die Reihe bekommen hat.



Dann sorg dafür, dass Apple, Nike, Amazon und Co. hier Steuern zahlen.


----------



## RtZk (20. Dezember 2017)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> @RtZk  nur so als Frage, hast du mal darüber nachgedacht, in die USA auszuwandern?
> 
> Mir wäre ein Sozialstaat mit gerechteren Löhnen und funktionierenden Sozialsystemen allerdings lieber (Deutschland ist von diesem Punkt mmn. noch weit entfernt).
> Einen Staat aus Gutverdienern wird es leider nie geben (und wenn doch, dann auch wieder auf kosten von anderen).
> ...



Ich bin mit Deutschland weitestgehend zufrieden und im Gegensatz zu vielen hier würde ich niemals auswandern. Ich fordere nicht, dass man aufeinmal Milliarden im 2 bis 3 stelligen Bereich herzaubert und ausgibt/verschleudert.

 Würde die Welt nur aus aus Leuten bestehen die körperliche Arbeiten ausführen, wären wir noch in der Steinzeit, weiter kannst du dir es denken oder? Der Fortschritt lässt sich zum Glück von Leuten wie euch nicht aufhalten. Nur Konkurrenz führt zu Fortschritt, kontrolliert der Staat alles, passiert das was wir in Kuba, in der DDR und in der Sovietunion gesehen haben.

Aber naja die Linken standen halt nie wirklich für Fortschritt.

Man könnte jetzt weiter ausschweifen mit der Antike und den Barabaren, die dafür sorgten, dass sich die Welt um Jahrhunderte zurückbewegt, aber, das lass ich mal lieber.


----------



## blautemple (20. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Deutschland weitestgehend zufrieden und im Gegensatz zu vielen hier würde ich niemals auswandern. Ich fordere nicht, dass man aufeinmal Milliarden im 2 bis 3 stelligen Bereich herzaubert und ausgibt/verschleudert.
> 
> Würde die Welt nur aus aus Leuten bestehen die körperliche Arbeiten ausführen, wären wir noch in der Steinzeit, weiter kannst du dir es denken oder? Der Fortschritt lässt sich zum Glück von Leuten wie euch nicht aufhalten. Nur Konkurrenz führt zu Fortschritt, kontrolliert der Staat alles, passiert das was wir in Kuba, in der DDR und in der Sovietunion gesehen haben.
> 
> ...



Die Welt ist aber nicht nur schwarz und weiß, da gibt es schon noch ein paar Zwischenstufen


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (20. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Würde die Welt nur aus aus Leuten bestehen die körperliche Arbeiten ausführen, wären wir noch in der Steinzeit



Würde die Welt nur aus Dichtern und Denkern bestehen, wären wir noch nicht mal in der Steinzeit, dann wären wir innerhalb kurzer Zeit alle tot. Ja, es gibt nur wenige Menschen, die den Müll wegräumen oder ******* aufwischen wollen.  Leider muss aber auch das irgendwie gemacht werden.


----------



## ARCdefender (20. Dezember 2017)

Wenn ich hier so Kommentar lese, hätten ja besser auf passen müssen in der Schule usw. wird mir einfach nur noch schlecht.
Und natürlich ist Jeder der Soziales fördert ein Linker.


----------



## RtZk (20. Dezember 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Würde die Welt nur aus Dichtern und Denkern bestehen, wären wir noch nicht mal in der Steinzeit, dann wären wir innerhalb kurzer Zeit alle tot. Ja, es gibt nur wenige Menschen, die den Müll wegräumen oder ******* aufwischen wollen.  Leider muss aber auch das irgendwie gemacht werden.



Was hat ein Dichter damit zu tun? Wo wären wir ohne Wissenschaft?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (20. Dezember 2017)

Wo wären wir, wenn niemand das baut, was die Wissenschaft sich so ausdenkt? Oder ohne Menschen, die den Dreck selbiger wegräumt?


----------



## RtZk (20. Dezember 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wo wären wir, wenn niemand das baut, was die Wissenschaft sich so ausdenkt? Oder ohne Menschen, die den Dreck selbiger wegräumt?



Viele der großen Erfinder haben ihre Erfindungen selbst gebaut.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (20. Dezember 2017)

Ok, wenn du mit Wissenschaft Fernrohre und Dampfmaschinen meinst. Ich dachte aber auch an neuere Erfindungen, aus den letzten 50-100 Jahren. Denn so eine Saturn V baut man nicht mal eben im Keller.


----------



## RtZk (20. Dezember 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ok, wenn du mit Wissenschaft Fernrohre und Dampfmaschinen meinst. Ich dachte aber auch an neuere Erfindungen, aus den letzten 50-100 Jahren. Denn so eine Saturn V baut man nicht mal eben im Keller.



Ich kann es nicht 100% sagen, wie es bei der Saturn abgelaufen ist, aber bei den neueren Raketen und Projekten der NASA arbeiten keine niedriglohn Arbeitskräfte, sondern hochbezahlte und hochqualifizierte Ingenieure aus aller Welt . Denn ein Fehler bedeutet hier den Tod einer Besatzung oder das Scheitern einer mehrere hundert Millionen Euro teuren Mission.

Abgesehen davon wird immer mehr Arbeit von Maschinen übernommen, Industrie 4.0 sagt dir sicher etwas.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was hat ein Dichter damit zu tun? Wo wären wir ohne Wissenschaft?



Wo wären wir ohne die Kanalisation?


----------



## Verminaard (20. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo wären wir ohne die Kanalisation?


In Indien. Auf auf die Straße kacken muss man sich halt noch gewöhnen.


----------



## Taskmaster (20. Dezember 2017)

Wobei man das in Indien freiwillig so macht. Da gab es gerade erst eine ganz groß vom Staat geförderte Nummer, um zumindest "Hocktoiletten" (Loch im Boden, drüberhocken, abdrücken, mit der linken Hand sauberwischen [ja, ohne Klopapier], Hand unter laufendem Wasser abspülen, feddisch [falls ihr mal dorthin in den Urlaub oder ähnlich fahrt: fasst von niemandem die linke Hand an...]), wie man sie auch aus dem arabischen Raum kennt, stärker zu verbreiten.
Das stößt aber auf wenig Gegenliebe. Hier und da wurden zwar tatsächlich Löcher auf Staatskosten ausgehoben, benutzt werden diese aber eher nicht.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (20. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht 100% sagen, wie es bei der Saturn abgelaufen ist, aber bei den neueren Raketen und Projekten der NASA arbeiten keine niedriglohn Arbeitskräfte, sondern hochbezahlte und hochqualifizierte Ingenieure aus aller Welt . Denn ein Fehler bedeutet hier den Tod einer Besatzung oder das Scheitern einer mehrere hundert Millionen Euro teuren Mission.
> 
> Abgesehen davon wird immer mehr Arbeit von Maschinen übernommen, Industrie 4.0 sagt dir sicher etwas.


Industrie 4.0? Nach allem, was man so hört, ist das bisher kaum mehr als ein Buzzword.

Und ja, auch die NASA beschäftigt sicher nicht nur hochbezahlte Ingenieure, sondern auch die ein oder andere Putzkraft, Köche etc. (spätestens über Subunternehmen oder Outsourcing). Oder bauen sich die Raketentechniker ihre Nahrung selbst an? Putzen selbst ihre Toiletten?


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2017)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wobei man das in Indien freiwillig so macht. Da gab es gerade erst eine ganz groß vom Staat geförderte Nummer, um zumindest "Hocktoiletten" (Loch im Boden, drüberhocken, abdrücken, mit der linken Hand sauberwischen [ja, ohne Klopapier], Hand unter laufendem Wasser abspülen, feddisch [falls ihr mal dorthin in den Urlaub oder ähnlich fahrt: fasst von niemandem die linke Hand an...]), wie man sie auch aus dem arabischen Raum kennt, stärker zu verbreiten.
> Das stößt aber auf wenig Gegenliebe. Hier und da wurden zwar tatsächlich Löcher auf Staatskosten ausgehoben, benutzt werden diese aber eher nicht.



Sie machen das so, weil sie es nicht besser wissen. Steht ja auch so im Artikel.
Also wäre Aufklärung -- sprich Bildung -- wichtig und dann weiß man, wieso man sich nach der Klospülung die Hände waschen sollte -- was hier auch noch nicht komplett üblich ist.


----------



## Taskmaster (20. Dezember 2017)

Einmal unter den /ig-Balken geschaut und schon wieder bereut. *seufz*
Nein, das steht in keinem Artikel (als Videobeschreibung allenfalls: "da es vielerorts an Bewusstsein für Hygiene mangelt", was bedeutet: "es ist den Leuten egal").
Schon Gandhi hat sich über seine Landsleute 1925 aufgeregt:„Der Grund für viele unserer Krankheiten ist der Zustand unserer Bäder, und unsere Angewohnheit, unsere Exkrete immer und überall loszuwerden.“
Seither liefen unzählige Aufklärungskampagnen (z.B. "Take the poo to the loo"), die aber allesamt fruchtlos blieben (wie zuletzt das angesprochene Programm, die Toilettenhäuschen werden mittlerweile beispielsweise zu Ziegenställe umfunktioniert). Nicht mal so derbe Maßnahmen wie das Blasen in Trillerpfeifen, wenn jemand beim öffentlichen Koten angetroffen wird, hat bisher Wirkung gezeigt.



> Ob die neuen Anlagen bei der Bevölkerung Anklang finden, bleibt derweil abzuwarten. Es sehr schwierig, die Gewohnheiten der Menschen zu ändern. UNICEF zufolge reicht es nicht, Toiletten zu bauen, denn die Leute müssen sie auch benutzen wollen. Es hilft, über Gesundheitsrisiken aufzuklären, aber um Verhalten zu ändern, reicht das nicht. Es geht darum, ganze Gemeinschaften zu überzeugen – deshalb kommt es vor allem darauf an, deren Führungspersönlichkeiten die Vorteile der Toilette klar zu machen.


Quelle: Geht bitte zum Klo - von Dinesh C. Sharma

Ich lass dich lieber ausgeblendet. Das spart Nerven. Nach der Nummer vor ein paar Tagen sowieso.


----------



## ARCdefender (21. Dezember 2017)

Geht es hier noch um Deutschlands Bundestag und dessen Regierung oder um Indische Toiletten und Exkremente?


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Dezember 2017)

Altersarmut: Bei den Tafeln stehen immer mehr Rentner fur Essen an - Arm und reich - FAZ


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (21. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Altersarmut: Bei den Tafeln stehen immer mehr Rentner fur Essen an - Arm und reich - FAZ



Willkommen in einem Land, in dem wir gut und gerne leben wollen....
Es ist in meinen Augen völliger Hohn, wenn die ganze Zeit behauptet wird, dass es Deutschland, einem der reichsten Länder der Welt, gut gehen würde (den Reichen geht es wohl ganz prächtig), gleichzeitig man aber nicht in der Lage ist, sowohl die Alten aber auch die jungen Menschen finanziell angemessen versorgen zu können. 
Nur leider kann man keinen alleinigen Sündenbock auswählen. Herr Schröder hat nämlich gute Vorarbeit für Merkels "erfolgreiche" Regierungszeit geleistet.


----------



## RtZk (21. Dezember 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Industrie 4.0? Nach allem, was man so hört, ist das bisher kaum mehr als ein Buzzword.
> 
> Und ja, auch die NASA beschäftigt sicher nicht nur hochbezahlte Ingenieure, sondern auch die ein oder andere Putzkraft, Köche etc. (spätestens über Subunternehmen oder Outsourcing). Oder bauen sich die Raketentechniker ihre Nahrung selbst an? Putzen selbst ihre Toiletten?



Aha, also baut der Koch oder die Putzfrau die Rakete, sie arbeiten im Umfeld, aber sicherlich nicht an der eigentlichen Arbeit.

Und wie seid ihr eigentlich auf Indiens Klo's gekommen?


----------



## Adi1 (21. Dezember 2017)

Naja, eine Bürgerversicherung würde das Problem beheben,

leider hat man aber die Wahl getroffen, alles zu privatisieren 

Maschmacher und Rürup haben da erstklassige Lobbyarbeit geliefert,
und Schröder, als Busenkumpel, hat natürlich mitgemacht.

Jetzt so langsam kriegt die SPD ja mit, welchen Quark der Schröder damals angerichtet hat.

Der wurde ja nicht umsonst von der Industrie hofiert.

Hockt jetzt in Russland, und schauckelt sich die Eier.


----------



## RtZk (21. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, eine Bürgerversicherung würde das Problem beheben,
> 
> leider hat man aber die Wahl getroffen, alles zu privatisieren
> 
> ...



Bürgerversicherung, ist wieder mal ein klassischer sozialistischer Unsinn, wieso sollte jemand der mehr zahlt nicht auch mehr bekommen?  
Dass die Beamten privatversichert sind und Zuschüsse bekommen ist nur sinnvoll, ihr Lohn ist im Vergleich zur freien Wirtschaft auch ziemlich erbärmlich, irgendwelche Anreize Beamter zu werden müssen halt da sein.

Privatisierung ist nicht immer gut, aber in diesem Fall durchaus, ich finde es ist eher ziemlich schlecht gewesen die DB zu privatisieren, denn wirkliche Mitbewerber gibt es bis heute nicht und die DB ist unpünktlicher denn je.


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Und wie seid ihr eigentlich auf Indiens Klo's gekommen?



Die Bundestagswahl 2017 und Toilettengänge liegen thematisch gar nicht so weit auseinander, wie man vielleicht vermuten könnte. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Jetzt so langsam kriegt die SPD ja mit, welchen Quark der Schröder damals angerichtet hat.
> 
> Der wurde ja nicht umsonst von der Industrie hofiert.
> 
> Hockt jetzt in Russland, und schauckelt sich die Eier.


Und daran hat sich was genau geändert?

Aktuelle Beispiele:
Hannelore Kraft  soll Aufsichtsratin bei Steinkohlekonzern RAG werden
DHL: Torsten Albig wird DHL-Lobbyist | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Adi1 (21. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Bürgerversicherung, ist wieder mal ein klassischer sozialistischer Unsinn, wieso sollte jemand der mehr zahlt nicht auch mehr bekommen?
> Dass die Beamten privatversichert sind und Zuschüsse bekommen ist nur sinnvoll, ihr Lohn ist im Vergleich zur freien Wirtschaft auch ziemlich erbärmlich, irgendwelche Anreize Beamter zu werden müssen halt da sein.
> .



Nö, die Bürgerversicherung  wäre kein sozialistes Experiment,
wir würden für alle die Kosten für eine Grundsicherung abdecken,
wenn denn alle einzahlen würden.

Es würde einfach keine Privilegien mehr geben, warum wird den ein Beamter höhergestellt,
als ein Krankenpfleger oder eine Pflegekraft?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (21. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Aha, also baut der Koch oder die Putzfrau die Rakete, sie arbeiten im Umfeld, aber sicherlich nicht an der eigentlichen Arbeit.



Natürlich arbeiten sie nicht an der Rakete, aber auch im Umfeld muss viel Arbeit erledigt werden, ohne die so eine Rakete auch nicht möglich ist.


----------



## ARCdefender (21. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Aha, also baut der Koch oder die Putzfrau die Rakete, sie arbeiten im Umfeld, aber sicherlich nicht an der eigentlichen Arbeit.



Eine Gesellschaft funktioniert wie ein Getriebe, jedes Zahnrad,Teil, also gleich Mensch, darin hat eine wichtige Funktion.
Nur weil das eine Zahnrad größer und teurer in der Produktion war, in dem Fall ein Studierter, ist es nicht wichtiger wie das kleinere Zahnrad, was weniger Aufwändig ist, der normale Arbeiter. Alles ist ein großes Ganzes und darum muß man auch die kleineren Teile in einem Getriebe gut behandeln, wenn man möchte das es zufriedenstellend seinen Dienst verrichtet.
Denn wenn eines der kleinen Teile zerbricht, steht das ganze Getriebe.
Genau aus diesem Grund sollte man auch den kleinen Mann,Frau,  Frisör,Frisöse, Putzfrau ist, mit dem gleichen Respekt behandeln wie einen Studierten.
Leider fällt auf das dieser Respekt gerade von Menschen mit mehr Geld in den Taschen immer seltener wird und man sich als der bessere Mensch sieht und der Rest darunter am Bestenden Mund zu halten hat und einfach die Arbeit erledigen soll.
Deine Kommentare hier sind genau ein Paradebeispiel dafür.
Bis dann eben irgendwann die kleinen Leute keine Lust mehr haben und es Knallt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Jo mit thema flüchtlinge haben die gut abgelenkt--sieht man ja hier schön in thread



Das scheint irgendwie Hip zu sein:
Trump pöbelt gegen Ausländer - und senkt dann Steuern für Unternehmen/er und das Schutzniveau für ärmere ab.
FPÖ pöbelt gegen Ausländer - und senkt dann Steuern für Unternehmen/er und das Schutzniveau für ärmere ab.
AFD will Steuern für Unternehmen/er und das Schutzniveau für ärmere senken - und pöbelt dann gegen Ausländer.
FDP will Steuern für Unternehmen/er und das Schutzniveau für ärmere senken - und übernimmt auf einmal AFD-Parolen.

Offensichtlich haben sich da zwei menschenverachtende Ideologien gefunden und gegenseitig ins Herz geschlossen. Und den "ich bin ja nicht aber"-Wutbürgern gefällts 




Rolk schrieb:


> ...und ist das doppelte (oder mehr) was viele momentan bekommen.



Dann müssten "viele" ganz schön bescheuert sein, denn die Hälfte (oder weniger) davon wäre in großen Teilen Deutschlands deutlich unter dem Grundsicherungsniveau.




Grestorn schrieb:


> Wäre übrigens auch cool für jeden ALG-II ler... Er muss nur endlich 67 werden und kriegt schlagartig mehr Geld...



Da steht nicht ohne Grund "40 Jahre gearbeitet haben". In der Regel wird in der ausführlichen Fassung dann auch noch ein "Vollzeit" draus. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn Leute, deren Berufsbilder globalisiert wurden, Mütter und nach 35 Jahren berufsunfähig geschuftete Arbeiter auf einmal ein ausreichendes Altersauskommen hätten. Sowas kostet doch Geld und ist somit inakzeptabel für neoliberal orientierte Populisten.




Grestorn schrieb:


> Und bevor ihr nach dem Staat ruft, greift Euch an die eigene Nase und nehmt nicht den billigsten Friseur oder bestellt die Ware immer bei dem, der die geringsten Versandkosten ausweist.



Ich soll einem Unternehmer mehr Geld geben, in der Hoffnung, dass er seinen Mitarbeitern Geschenke macht, anstatt vom Staat zu fordern, dass er entsprechende Regelungen erzwingt? Du hast aber ein sehr, sehr positives Menschenbild.




RtZk schrieb:


> Nein das ist nicht das Problem, die Person hat sich selbst entschieden Friseur oder Paketzusteller zu werden, keiner hat sie dazu gezwungen und, die Leute die meinen in den großen Städten wohnen zu müssen hat auch keiner gezwungen, das ist halt nun mal teurer. Wer nicht mehr aus seinem Leben macht bekommt halt nun mal irgendwann die Quittung, wobei es auf dem Land, , so lange man Eigentum hat, keine Probleme gibt.



Das die Leute sich aber auch immer weigern, die ganz einfachen Lösungen umzusetzen:

*Hab einfach Eigentum und schon hast du keine Probleme mehr!*

Das Leben kann so schön sein wenn man ein Arschloch ist



RtZk schrieb:


> Immer das gleiche mit der Unterschicht, bei Geld vom Staat ist man schnell dabei, etwas mehr in der Schule zu lernen hätte vielen nicht schlecht getan, so bekommen sie eben keine gut bezahlten Jobs, und sowieso, wer kein Geld, keine gute Ausbildung/Studium hat und in einer Stadt lebt



Fasse zusammen: Man soll aufs Land ziehen, wo es kaum Ausbildungsmöglichkeiten und Jobs gibt und dann da eine Ausbildung machen und sich einen Job suchen?



RtZk schrieb:


> Bürgerversicherung, ist wieder mal ein klassischer sozialistischer Unsinn, wieso sollte jemand der mehr zahlt nicht auch mehr bekommen?



Weil er offensichtlich schon genug hat.


> Dass die Beamten privatversichert sind und Zuschüsse bekommen ist nur sinnvoll, ihr Lohn ist im Vergleich zur freien Wirtschaft auch ziemlich erbärmlich, irgendwelche Anreize Beamter zu werden müssen halt da sein.



Also bislang kann sich kaum ein Bereich des öffentlichen Diensts über Bewerbermangel beschweren... 
Mag daran liegen, dass die "erbärmlichen Gehälter" (als ich das letzte Mal recherchiert habe, warens 25% mehr als vergleichbare freie Angeboten), entspannte (und verlässliche!) Arbeitszeit- und Urlaubsregelungen und der verdammt gute Kündigungsschutz irgendwie doch "Anreize" sind. Genaugenommen kenne ich keinen einzigen in meinem Umfeld, der je die Chance auf eine Verbeamtung ausgeschlagen hätte und der einzige Grund, überhaupt drüber nachzudenken, war regelmäßig nur die Einschränkung der freien Wahl des Arbeitsortes respektive die Gefahr, sonstwo hin versendet zu werden.



> Privatisierung ist nicht immer gut, aber in diesem Fall durchaus, ich finde es ist eher ziemlich schlecht gewesen die DB zu privatisieren, denn wirkliche Mitbewerber gibt es bis heute nicht und die DB ist unpünktlicher denn je.



Bist du in den 80ern Zug gefahren? Dann hast du scheinbar verdammt viel vergessen.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Dezember 2017)

Also bitte, wir haben auch die ÖVP (oder wie immer der Kurze seine Gefolgsleute auch nennt) die gegen Ausländer pöbelt, deswegen hat er auch die Wahl gewonnen. Das ist kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der FPÖ mehr. 
Und auch die ÖVP will den braven Großspendern Steuergeschenke machen, die FPÖ macht halt mit weil es auch deren Klientel ist. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann müssten "viele" ganz schön bescheuert sein, denn die Hälfte (oder weniger) davon wäre in großen Teilen Deutschlands deutlich unter dem Grundsicherungsniveau.



Du willst mir erzählen wir hätten in Deutschland keine Renten mit 600 € und weniger?


----------



## aloha84 (22. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, die Bürgerversicherung  wäre kein sozialistes Experiment,
> wir würden für alle die Kosten für eine Grundsicherung abdecken,
> wenn denn alle einzahlen würden.
> 
> ...



Weil ein Beamter sich in den Dienste das Staates stellt, und das voll-umfänglich. Beamte haben nicht nur Rechte --> sondern auch Pflichten.

Davon ab ist für die Beamten die private Krankenversicherung kein Privileg, sondern die einzige sinnvolle  Möglichkeit sich zu versichern --> das wissen aber die Wenigsten.
Erklärung:
Der Staat zahlt den Beamten die Hälfte ihrer Behandlungskosten, aber *nicht* die 50% des Beitrages der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung.
Das heißt er würde in der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung den Betrag zu 100% zahlen müssen, im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Angestellten die nur 50% zahlen, da die andere Hälfte in dem Fall der Arbeitgeber trägt.
Ich kenne genug Beamte die in die gesetzliche KV gehen würden, allein schon um eben nicht mehr Behandlungskosten vorstrecken zu müssen und als "Belohnung" bei der Rückforderung mit der Beihilfe streiten müssen.
Aber wer bezahlt schon z.B.: 600€ in die gesetzliche KV wenn er in der privaten nur 300€ bezahlen muss?
Die "günstigen" Kosten für die private KV kommen durch die Beihilfe des Staates zusammen, dieser trägt 50% der Behandlungskosten --> daher braucht sich der Beamte auch nur für die restlichen 50% zu versichern.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Dezember 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Der Staat zahlt den Beamten die Hälfte ihrer Behandlungskosten, aber *nicht* die 50% des Beitrages der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung.
> Das heißt er würde in der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung den Betrag zu 100% zahlen müssen, im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Angestellten die nur 50% zahlen, da die andere Hälfte in dem Fall der Arbeitgeber trägt.
> Ich kenne genug Beamte die in die gesetzliche KV gehen würden, allein schon um eben nicht mehr Behandlungskosten vorstrecken zu müssen und als "Belohnung" bei der Rückforderung mit der Beihilfe streiten müssen.
> Aber wer bezahlt schon z.B.: 600€ in die gesetzliche KV wenn er in der privaten nur 300€ bezahlen muss?
> Die "günstigen" Kosten für die private KV kommen durch die Beihilfe des Staates zusammen, dieser trägt 50% der Behandlungskosten --> daher braucht sich der Beamte auch nur für die restlichen 50% zu versichern.



Ja und?

Aufgrund ihres Einkommens zählen doch Beamte eh schon zu einer privilegierten Einkommensschicht. 

Was diese da an Krankenkassenbeträgen event. mehr bezahlen,
wird Ihnen doch an generellen anderen Versicherungensvergünstigenen zurückgegeben.

Und mal so nebenbei, ich als Arbeitsnehmer,
habe auch Rechte und Pflichten.


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Dezember 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Also bitte, wir haben auch die ÖVP (oder wie immer der Kurze seine Gefolgsleute auch nennt) die gegen Ausländer pöbelt, deswegen hat er auch die Wahl gewonnen. Das ist kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der FPÖ mehr.
> Und auch die ÖVP will den braven Großspendern Steuergeschenke machen, die FPÖ macht halt mit weil es auch deren Klientel ist.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk





Es klappt doch. Sieht man ja auch zur Zeit. Hooligans als Bürgerwehr? Kein Problem, im Gegenteil haufenweise Polemik als Zuspruch getarnt. Als das ein paar Salafisten in Wuppertal gemacht haben, gab es einen riesigen Shitstorm inkl. Untergang des Abendlandes.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja und?
> 
> Aufgrund ihres Einkommens zählen doch Beamte eh schon zu einer privilegierten Einkommensschicht.
> 
> ...



Was hat eine Verbeamtung mit der höhe des Gehalts zu tun?
Das ist der typische Denkfehler....Schau doch mal in Tabellen was ein "reicher" Beamter mit A3 bekommt.

Du,wie auch ich, können in unserer Freizeit tun was wir wollen. Auf dem Volksfest hart saufen und danach einen Polizisten beleidigen,kein Problem....wir bezahlen Strafe das wars. Der Beamte bekommt ein Disziplinarverfahren angehangen, eventuell Stelle weg.
Du und ich können uns politisch nach unserem Vorlieben (hart rechts oder links) aufstellen, der Beamte nicht.
Der Beamte muss alle hoheitsrechtlichen Aufgaben die ihm übertragen werden und nichts mit seiner Stelle zu tun haben ableisten, wir nicht.
Er darf keine Arbeitskampfmaßnahmen führen und muss eine Versetzung örtlicherseits still ertragen.
Das sieht nur keiner, und bei Beamten denkt jeder nur an Politiker oder hochbezahlte Leitunspositionen....was falsch ist.


----------



## RtZk (22. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja und?
> 
> Aufgrund ihres Einkommens zählen doch Beamte eh schon zu einer privilegierten Einkommensschicht.
> 
> ...



Was?! Lebst du in einem anderen Universum als ich? Beamte und privilegierte Einkommensschicht? Ich kann dir eines versprechen, mit einem 2er Abi und einem Studium (für jeden möglich Bafög, keine Semestergebühren) verdient man normalerweise deutlich mehr als ein Beamter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Du willst mir erzählen wir hätten in Deutschland keine Renten mit 600 € und weniger?



Ich erzähle dir, dass quasi jeder Rentner in Deutschland Ansprüche auf staatliche Leistungen von über 600 Euro hat. Allein 416 Euro Grundbedarf, dazu die Miete und 30% der Rente. Das kann immer noch ziemlich wenig sein, aber 1200 € wären bei weitem nicht "das doppelte und mehr" von dem, was heute "viele bekommen", wie du behauptest.


----------



## Verminaard (22. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was?! Lebst du in einem anderen Universum als ich? Beamte und privilegierte Einkommensschicht? Ich kann dir eines versprechen, mit einem 2er Abi und einem Studium (für jeden möglich Bafög, keine Semestergebühren) verdient man normalerweise deutlich mehr als ein Beamter.



Ist dem wirklich so?
Fuer welche Firmen zaehlt das? Wie ist der Schnitt bei aehnlichen Berufen?
Du wirfst einfach Aussagen in den Raum.

Wie waers mal mit einem Maschinenbauingenieur. Da muss man eigentlich was drauf haben, studiert haben etc.
Also alles das von dem du da so redest. Schauen wir mal was so einer bekommt: gehalt maschinenbauingenieur - Google-Suche

Was du in deinen Aussagen nie beruecksichtigst, ist das die Zahlungsspannen sehr groß sind.
Wenn du Glueck hast, und ja Glueck gehoert da mit zu, kommst du in der Großindustrie bzw. Automobilindustrie unter.
Wenn nicht, dann landest in einem kleinen Betrieb.
Folgt man deinen Aussagen, ist man da aber selbst schuld. Man kann ja auch einfach nur besser sein.
Egal an dieser Stelle.
Dann schauen wir uns mal an was ein verbeamteter Ingenieur so bekommt: Wie viel Ingenieure im offentlichen Dienst verdienen - ingenieur.de

Was bleibt von deiner Aussage ueber? 
Genau: blablabla

Ja du kannst als Studierter in der freien Wirtschaft wesentlich mehr verdienen, wenn alles passt. Nein es ist nicht die Regel. Nein du hast in der Privatwirtschaft nicht die Absicherung eines Beamten.
Oh durch die Absicherung kommen ja noch andere Vorteile, die man ja so nicht wirklich miteinrechnet. Seis ein Darlehen fuer ein Eigenheim...

Was tipp ich hier ueberhaupt. Du lebst sowieso in deiner eigenen Blase.


----------



## RtZk (22. Dezember 2017)

Öffentlicher Dienst ungleich Beamter. 
Es hat nichts mit Glück zu tun, ob man bei einem Autobauer oder bei einem kleinen mittelständischen Unternehmen als Ingenieur arbeitet, habe ich einen sehr guten Studienabschluss wird mich der Autobauer nehmen, bei einem mäßigen jedoch ziemlich sicher nicht. 
Ich gehe von Studienabschlüssen aus, bei denen man auch einen Job bekommt, sprich einen großen Teil der Geisteswissenschaften nicht, es ist deine eigene Wahl, welchen du wählst, aber beschweren solltest du dich am Ende dann nicht, dass jemand der Kunst studiert hat am Ende weniger verdient als ein meinetwegen Maschinenbauingenieur. 

Ich lebe in meiner Blase so so, naja, solange ich mich nicht verhalte, als ob ich in der DDR leben ist ja alles gut. Aber es ist mal wieder typisch, wenn man keine Argumente hat, dann muss man halt beleidigen.

Niemand würde noch Beamter werden, wenn man nicht Privatversichert wäre, seinen Job nicht so einfach verlieren könnte und ein garantiertes Gehalt hätte.
Aber mit wem zu diskutieren, der nicht verstehen will, dass jeder seines eigenen Glückes Schmied ist, hat wohl nicht viel Sinn.


----------



## Verminaard (22. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Aber mit wem zu diskutieren, der nicht verstehen will, dass jeder seines eigenen Glückes Schmied ist, hat wohl nicht viel Sinn.



Genausowenig wie mit einem der nur seine Sichtweise kennt und nichts anderes akzeptiert.
Es hat nicht jeder die gleichen Voraussetzungen, die gleichen Talente.

Sei doch froh das es nicht so viele herausragende Studierte wie dich gibt.
Sowas macht dich am Markt begehrt und du bekommst eine gute Entlohnung.
Stell dir eine Welt mit lauter hervorragenden MINT Absolventen.
Dann regelt der Markt bei Ueberangebot. Was glaubst wird dann aus deinem gut bezahlten Job?

Warum denkst du redet die Wirtschaft trotz zahlreicher Arbeitsloser von Fachkraeftemangel? Weil nicht jede Stelle zig Bewerber hat.
Was ist denn passiert als Deutschland in Ende der 50er fast Vollbeschaeftigung hatte? Es wurden Arbeitnehmerforderungen durchgesetzt.



RtZk schrieb:


> Öffentlicher Dienst ungleich Beamter.


Lies doch wenigstens bis zu der relevanten Stelle und nicht nur die Ueberschrift/Linktitel.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Aber mit wem zu diskutieren, der nicht verstehen will, dass jeder seines eigenen Glückes Schmied ist, hat wohl nicht viel Sinn.



Da der Spruch auch vollkommen falsch ist, muss man darüber nicht diskutieren. Da verkennt man, dass der Menschen von seiner Umwelt geprägt wird, von seinen Umfeld, seinen Genen und den Möglichkeiten, die ihm der Staat lässt.

Ich kann es auch einfacher formulieren, in einem unmoralischen Anarchismus, in denen alle gleich wären und alles erlaubt, würde der Spruch stimmen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2017)

Ich arbeite in der Automobilindustrie. Und ja, sie zahlt gut, aber eben nur die, die auch wirklich wichtig sind.
Alle anderen schauen eher in die Röhre. vor allem die, die bei den Zulieferern arbeiten -- so wie ich. Denn die Zulieferer werden massiv von den Autoherstellern unter Druck gesetzt, damit immer billiger und billiger produziert wird. Und das kannst du nur machen, wenn du die Löhne drückst und z.T. Leiharbeiter ausnutzt.

Auch in der Automobilindustrie geht das Zeitalter der massiven Verdienste zu Ende. Das sieht man gut an VW -- für den produzieren wir das meiste -- die einfach mal so sagen, dass sie ab sofort nur noch den und den Preis bezahlen werden. Es ist also deine Sache, wie du den Preis hin bekommst. VW und andere wälzen einfach das unternehmerische Risiko auf andere ab.


----------



## Taonris (23. Dezember 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Also bitte, wir haben auch die ÖVP (oder wie immer der Kurze seine Gefolgsleute auch nennt) die gegen Ausländer pöbelt, deswegen hat er auch die Wahl gewonnen. Das ist kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der FPÖ mehr.
> Und auch die ÖVP will den braven Großspendern Steuergeschenke machen, die FPÖ macht halt mit weil es auch deren Klientel ist.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Wo pöbelt die ÖVP gegen Ausländer ? Kurz war einer der wenigen Politiker in Europa der vor der unkontrollierte Masseineinwanderung von Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen gewarnt hat, und hat als Außenminister immer einen grandiosen Job gemacht und Österreich immer würdig vertreten. Der Grund warum man Rot/Schwarz/Grün abgewählt hat ist nach den ganzen Streiterein und Peinlichkeiten hoffentlich jedem erischtlich dazu die Silberstein-Affäre. Die letzte Bastion welche die Roten habe ist Wien und das liegt am hohen Anteil von Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund die eben genau diese Partei wählen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Dezember 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was hat eine Verbeamtung mit der höhe des Gehalts zu tun?
> Das ist der typische Denkfehler....Schau doch mal in Tabellen was ein "reicher" Beamter mit A3 bekommt.
> 
> Du,wie auch ich, können in unserer Freizeit tun was wir wollen. Auf dem Volksfest hart saufen und danach einen Polizisten beleidigen,kein Problem....wir bezahlen Strafe das wars. Der Beamte bekommt ein Disziplinarverfahren angehangen, eventuell Stelle weg.
> ...



Jo, Dienst nach Vorschrift halt.

Solch einen Job kann man auch mit  80 Jahren noch machen, seinen Buckel wird man nicht gerade krumm machen.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Dezember 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Jo, Dienst nach Vorschrift halt.
> 
> Solch einen Job kann man auch mit  80 Jahren noch machen, seinen Buckel wird man nicht gerade krumm machen.



Stimmt.....so ein Polizist mit 80, top.
Auch in der Justiz voll das ruhige Leben......


----------



## Adi1 (24. Dezember 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Stimmt.....so ein Polizist mit 80, top.
> Auch in der Justiz voll das ruhige Leben......



Nö, als Polizist sicherlich nicht,
als stadtangestellter Glühlampenwechsel durchaus,
nit einer Grundvergütung E6 lässt es sich gut leben.


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2017)

Interessant ist ja, dass ich ein paar Leute kenne, die in Frühpension gegangen sind.
Meist sind das welche, die schlicht nicht mehr gebraucht werden.
Ich kenne aber nur einen, der in Erwerbsminderungsrente ist. Das aber aus Krankheit.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Dezember 2017)

Wenn es finanziell geht, würde ich auch viel liebe mit 55 in Rente gehen als mit 67. Wenn man gesund ist, hat man mit 55 noch was vom Leben.

Aber wer kann sich das heute leisten? Meine Mutter wurde seinerzeit mit 56 von ihrem Arbeitgeber in den Vorruhestand geschickt. Mit SEHR großzügigen Konditionen. Neid.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Dezember 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn es finanziell geht, würde ich auch viel liebe mit 55 in Rente gehen als mit 67. Wenn man gesund ist, hat man mit 55 noch was vom Leben.
> 
> Aber wer kann sich das heute leisten? Meine Mutter wurde seinerzeit mit 56 von ihrem Arbeitgeber in den Vorruhestand geschickt. Mit SEHR großzügigen Konditionen. Neid.



Wäre lustig wen ich mit über 67 noch in der altenpflege arbeiten muss.. falls ich bis dahin schaffe 
https://i.pinimg.com/736x/9f/d8/a1/9fd8a1518ac33d2eb5d05402d749c472--comic-net.jpg


----------



## Grestorn (24. Dezember 2017)

Tatsächlich glaube ich auch nicht daran, dass wir mit 67 in die reguläre Rente gehen dürfen. Also, lieber Tengri, gewöhn Dich schon mal an das Hörgerät im Job 

Da ich vermutlich ein paar Jahre älter bin als Du, könnten wir wunderbar die männlichen Counterparts zu dieser Karikatur sein


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2017)

Ich hoffe ja, dass ich im Alter bei meinen Kindern mit unter komme und nicht ins Heim abgeschoben werde. 
Deswegen bin ich inzwischen auch sehr, sehr nett zu meinen Kindern und sage ihnen, dass sie das Haus samt Grundstück nicht verschleudern sollen, wenn sie es denn mal erben.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass ich im Alter bei meinen Kindern mit unter komme und nicht ins Heim abgeschoben werde.
> Deswegen bin ich inzwischen auch sehr, sehr nett zu meinen Kindern und sage ihnen, dass sie das Haus samt Grundstück nicht verschleudern sollen, wenn sie es denn mal erben.



Optimist


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Optimist



Sobald geerbt wird, bin ich irgendwo in Osteuropa in einem Heim, wo sich niemand um einen kümmert und keiner einen besuchen kommt. 
Ich glaube, ich verticke den Kram und verjubel die Knete auf meine alten Tage.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2017)

Erbe=Du lebst nicht mehr. 
Alles Andere wäre Schenkung.


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2017)

Deswegen vorher verticken und verjubeln. Wenn nichts da ist, gibt es auch nichts zu erben.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Dezember 2017)

Die können aber die Schenkung zurückfordern wen die  rente nicht für die heimkosten reicht


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2017)

Welche Schenkung?


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Dezember 2017)

Haus, Geld usw. 

Die letzten 10 Jahren  glaub ich ,also an deine Kinder als bsp.

Klingelt dann Sozialamt bei den:p

sozialamt schenkung zuruckfordern - Google-Suche


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2017)

Wie gesagt, ich verschenke nichts. Ich verticke den Kram und  verjubel das Geld. Nichts bleibt übrig.
Keine Schenkung, kein Erbe.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich verschenke nichts. Ich verticke den Kram und  verjubel das Geld. Nichts bleibt übrig.
> Keine Schenkung, kein Erbe.



Nachteil mehr kosten für Steuerzahler


----------



## Verminaard (24. Dezember 2017)

Rentenaltererhöhungen sind doch nichts anderes als Rentenkuerzungen.
Nur klingen Rentenkuerzungen nicht so wirklich toll, weil dann vielleicht noch mehr mitbekommen wuerden wie dieses System funktioniert.
Den  Entscheidern ist doch vollkommen bewusst, das es viele Berufe gibt, die nie wirklich bis zum regulaeren Renteneintrittsalter arbeiten koennen. Ergo gibts ordentlich kuerzungen.
Danke SPD schon mal!
Aber sich vor der Wahl hinstellen und um die Gunst der Rentner buhlen.
Was auch immer.

Euch allen ein tolles Weihnachtsfest. Bleibt gesund!


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2017)

Auf den wird eh alles abgeschoben.
Ich bin ja neugierig, was sich die kommende Regierung alles einfallen lässt, um Fahrverbote für Diesel Fahrzeuge zu verhindern.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber sich vor der Wahl hinstellen und um die Gunst der Rentner buhlen.



Der Rentner an sich ist auch eine feste Größe, was Wahlen angeht.
Er geht meist immer hin und wählt in der Regel eine der beiden Volksparteien.
Daher sind die beiden Parteien immer bemüht, dass es dem Rentner gut geht.
Für den, der irgendwann mal Rente haben will, interessiert sich niemand.


----------



## azzih (24. Dezember 2017)

Naja was willste machen. In Zeiten wo Leute eben im Schnitt deutlich über 80 werden, und oft noch für immens viel Geld gepflegt werden, das ist eben nicht finanzierbar wenn Leute mit 60 schon aufhören zu arbeiten.
Finde es da durchaus okay wenn bis 70 gearbeitet wird (wenn möglich). Nur muss dann halt auch entsprechende Teilzeitmodelle und altersgerechte Arbeit angeboten werden. Was halt gerade bei schlechter qualifizierten Leuten und in körperlich anspruchsvollen Berufen ein Problem ist.

Auch wäre das gut für die Leute selbst. Fühlen sich noch gebraucht, sind finanziell abgesicherter und können ihre Erfahrung weitergeben. Hab auf der Arbeit auch einen der mit 72 noch arbeitet, der kommt 3x die Woche und ist ein wirklich lustiger Typ. Wirkt auch fitter und vitaler als viele 65 jährige die nutzlos auf der Couch verschimmeln.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Dezember 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Wo pöbelt die ÖVP gegen Ausländer ? Kurz war einer der wenigen Politiker in Europa der vor der unkontrollierte Masseineinwanderung von Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen gewarnt hat, und hat als Außenminister immer einen grandiosen Job gemacht und Österreich immer würdig vertreten. Der Grund warum man Rot/Schwarz/Grün abgewählt hat ist nach den ganzen Streiterein und Peinlichkeiten hoffentlich jedem erischtlich dazu die Silberstein-Affäre. Die letzte Bastion welche die Roten habe ist Wien und das liegt am hohen Anteil von Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund die eben genau diese Partei wählen.



Weniger Familienbeihilfe ins Ausland, zum Beispiel. 
Was hat er denn gemacht? Die Balkanroute geschlossen? 

Wo wurde Rot/Schwarz/Grün abgewählt? Grün war nie in der Regierung, was willst du also abwählen? Schwarz wurde nicht abgewählt. Rot hat weder Minus noch Plus gemacht. De facto haben Rot und Schwarz immer noch die meisten Stimmen erhalten.  Wenn du das unter abwählen verstehst, ok. 
Silberstein-Affäre? Oh Gott, wen interessieren FB-Seiten die nur so 10-20k Likes haben? Total abgebauscht, mehr nicht, typisch österreichisch eben. War nicht ok, aber dafür wochenlang Negativkampagne des Boulevards, ja, kennt man nicht anders. Hätte Kern mehr Inserate an die tolle Krone geschaltet wäre die Wahl weitaus knapper ausgegangen. 
Streitereien? Rot/Schwarz haben sich doch auf ein ABkommen zum Jahresbeginn geeinigt. Das hat auch Kurz unterschrieben. Und nun stellt er sich hin und tut so als ob nirgends etwas weiter gegangen wäre. Er war selbst 7 Jahre in der Regierung, unter anderem für Integration zuständig. Was hat er gemacht dass nun alles so mies ist? Ja, toller Außenminister ist er. Aber dafür hat er die Balkanroute geschlossen. 
Zu der Islamkindergärten-Studie, die von der ÖVP massiv abgeändert wurde gab es keine mediale Kampagne. Kurz ist halt ein Saubermann, sowas kann er nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## Taonris (24. Dezember 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Weniger Familienbeihilfe ins Ausland, zum Beispiel.
> Was hat er denn gemacht? Die Balkanroute geschlossen?
> 
> Wo wurde Rot/Schwarz/Grün abgewählt? Grün war nie in der Regierung, was willst du also abwählen? Schwarz wurde nicht abgewählt. Rot hat weder Minus noch Plus gemacht. De facto haben Rot und Schwarz immer noch die meisten Stimmen erhalten.  Wenn du das unter abwählen verstehst, ok.
> ...



Aber das Strache vor 30 Jahren im Wald Paintball gespielt hat kann ich mir beim Wolf immer noch jedes Mal anhören wenn er bei der ZIB ist. Das der arrogante Kern mit irgendeinem zwielichtigem Israelischen Verbrecher zusammenarbeitet mag dir egal sein mir sind seine Geschäftsbeziehungen nach Israel nicht egal und was Rot-Grün in Wien gerade verbricht wird uns sowieso noch jahrzentelang verfolgen. Das wir in Österreich überhaupt Saudi und Türkei finanzierte Islamkindergärten haben ist eine absolute Frechheit aber im roten Wien wundert mich gar nichts mehr. 

Was an weniger Familienbeihilfe ins Ausland schlecht sein soll musst du mir auch erklären die Zuschüsse die Ausländer in Österreich erhalten gibts sonst nirgendwo deswegen bekommen wir ja auch die ganzen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge ab.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Dezember 2017)

Geschäftsbeziehungen nach Israel sind dir nicht egal aber Blau in der Regierung xD 
Dass die Studie massiv abgeändert wurde von Beamten des Innenministeriums stört dich nicht nehme ich an? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (24. Dezember 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Aber das Strache vor 30 Jahren im Wald Paintball gespielt hat kann ich mir beim Wolf immer noch jedes Mal anhören wenn er bei der ZIB ist.


Ahja. Zusammen mit rechtsextremen Gruppierungen und Rechtsextremen mit  Waffen, selbst wenn es nur Luftdruckwaffen sind, im Wald für die Stunde 0  üben aber nicht rechtsextrem sein wollen. Stattdessen hat man nur ein  bisschen Paintball gespielt, mit Fahnen und ideologischer Untermauerung, ist ja schließlich "nicht so schlimm". Auch eine Reise mit der neonazistischen Wiking-Jugend an die innerdeutsche Grenze, als diese noch existierte, ist natürlich nur ein "harmloser Ausflug mit Freunden"... 
Heinz-Christian Straches Jahre in der Neonazi-Szene

Was noch erschreckender ist bei Österreich: Dort sind jetzt FPÖler oberster Dienstherr für den Verfassungsschutz und des Abwehramts (1, 2). Damit wurde der Bock zum Gärtner gemacht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Dezember 2017)

Ach Jugendsünden. Ist ja nicht wo, als wären es Linke gewesen.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Dezember 2017)

Donald Trump: Steuerreform bringt Daimler und BMW Milliarden - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wo wurde Rot/Schwarz/Grün abgewählt? Grün war nie in der Regierung, was willst du also abwählen? Schwarz wurde nicht abgewählt. Rot hat weder Minus noch Plus gemacht. De facto haben Rot und Schwarz immer noch die meisten Stimmen erhalten.  Wenn du das unter abwählen verstehst, ok.



Die große Koalition wurde abgewählt, wenn man sich die Verluste anschaut.
Die Leute haben einfach keine Lust mehr auf die beiden Volksparteien.
Entweder wechseln die Köpfe und dann kann es noch was werden oder in 4 Jahren werden sie wieder abgewählt und dann langt es rechnerisch nicht mehr für ein "Weiter so".


----------



## Poulton (25. Dezember 2017)

Leob12 meint die österreichischen Nationalratswahlen, die ebenfalls dieses Jahr stattgefunden haben und dort haben sowohl SPÖ, wenn auch nur im 0,-Bereich, als auch ÖVP Stimmen hinzugewonnen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2017)

Die Volksparteien in Österreich sind doch eh keine Volksparteien mehr.
Wobei die Sozialisten in ganz Europa sowieso den Bach herunter gehen -- konnte man ja dieses Jahr gut in Frankreich sehen.
Die SPD wird in den nächsten 10 Jahren auch ins Bodenlose versinken.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. Dezember 2017)

Sozialisten? Sind doch alles nur noch Sozialdemokraten.  Die Franzosen nennen sich zwar noch so, aber mit Sozialismus haben auch die nichts mehr am Hut.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Dezember 2017)

Aber hat nicht ein sehr linker Kandidat in Frankreich auch sehr stark abgeschnitten?


----------



## Verminaard (26. Dezember 2017)

Sollte sich jeder mal zu Herzen nehmen bevor er/sie hier postet.
Ich will mich hier gar nicht ausschliessen.

Argumentationslehre: Zehn Regeln fur die gute Debatte | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Dezember 2017)

Der lindner 

Aber das die Leute für alles applaudieren  müssen 
YouTube


----------



## Adi1 (29. Dezember 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Der lindner



Der hat schon was drauf,
ist sich aber unsicher,
wie er die neoliberative Einstellung seiner
Partei verkaufen kann.

Daher hatten sie im Wahlprogramm solche neutralen Themen von Digitalisierung,
von deinen auch keiner nur einen Hauch von Ahnung hat.

Aber egal, erst mal am Ruder, werden die angepeilten Klienten wieder unterstützt


----------



## Two-Face (2. Januar 2018)

Lindner hat was drauf?

Der Typ ist doch nicht viel mehr als ein Selbstdarsteller, dessen Rolle nun aufgeflogen ist.


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. Januar 2018)

Das sich Selbst darstellen hat er ja drauf. Und so lange er Stimmen bringt...


----------



## Two-Face (2. Januar 2018)

Lindner ist in den Umfragen inzwischen abgesackt, der hat garnichts eingebracht.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2018)

Lindner ist schon länger auf der AFD schiene.
Liberal ist die FDP sowieso nur noch bei Konzernen und Reichen. Alle andere müssen sich fügen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Januar 2018)

Nun die AFD ist ja eine Partei zwischen Rechtsliberal und Deutschnational.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2018)

Die AFD ist genauso neoliberal in Wirtschaftssachen wie die FDP.


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die große Koalition wurde abgewählt, wenn man sich die Verluste anschaut.
> Die Leute haben einfach keine Lust mehr auf die beiden Volksparteien.
> Entweder wechseln die Köpfe und dann kann es noch was werden oder in 4 Jahren werden sie wieder abgewählt und dann langt es rechnerisch nicht mehr für ein "Weiter so".



Klar, die GroKo hat einfach auch vieles Verbockt. 
- Flüchtlingskrise: Man kann nicht einfach mal ein paar Millionen Menschen ins Land lassen, ihnen Anspruch auf Sozialleistungen gewähren und sie in irgendwelchen Heimen unterbringen. Die Folgen waren ja absehbar. Viel Unzufriedenheit, kulturelle Differenzen, hohe Kriminalitätsraten. Es gab kaum Kontrollen an den Grenzen, wir wissen nicht wer und was da ins Land kam. Neben Flüchtlingen auch viel "Beifang" der für Unruhe sorgt. 
Das hätte alles besser laufen können. Man hätte den Flüchtlingen Asyl gewähren können, ohne dass man den ganzen "Beifang" ins Land lässt. Das wäre letztlich auch besser für die Flüchtlinge gewesen. Warum? Weil dann lange nicht so viel passiert wäre, was jetzt auch den Flüchtlingen zu schaffen macht. Aber statt dass die Politik das eingesteht, wird vertuscht, gelogen, verheimlicht und versucht Kritik zu unterbinden, siehe NetzDG. 

-Energiepolitik: Der Ausbau von erneuerbaren Energieen ist gut und recht, nur muss man es dann auch richtig machen. Wenn es zur Folge hat, dass der Strompreis steigt, macht man was falsch. Man kann nicht tausende Windkraftanlagen aufstellen, ohne für passende Energiespeicher zu sorgen. Dazu müssen viele dieser Anlagen oft abgeschaltet werden, da sie ansonsten das Netz überlasten würden. Und ins Ausland kann man den überschüssigen Strom auch nicht verkaufen. Und fehlende Stromtrassen machen es nicht besser. 

- Umweltpolitik: Drohende Dieselfahrverbote in Zeiten, wo CO2-Emissionsziele eingehalten werden sollen? Wird verdammt schwer. Zumal die Fahrverbote aufgrund absurder Grenzwerte für Feinstaub und Stickoxide drohen. Verbesserungen der Luftqualität sind dadurch aber kaum zu erreichen. Die Rede ist von 3 bis 5%. Dafür nimmt man in Kauf, dass hunderttausende Fahrzeughalter nicht mehr in die Innenstädte gelangen, auch Handwerker sind betroffen, ganz zu schweigen von den Wertverlusten. Schaut man sich Städte wie z.B. Stuttgart an, fehlen Umgehungsstraßen für den Großteil des Fernverkehrs. Vielerorts ist das Angebot an ÖPNV einfach auch schlecht und teuer. Und dann noch die Förderung von Elektroautos, die einfach noch zu teuer, unpraktisch und genau so umweltschädlich sind wie moderne Benzinder/Diesel-PKW. 

Es wird einfach zu wenig mit Vernunft regiert und zu viel mit Ideologie. 
Die Grenzen für Millionen Immigranten zu öffnen mag ja z.B. sehr human zu sein, ist es aber nicht. Statt dessen sollte man die aufnehmen die wirklich schutz benötigen und dem Rest helfen, sich in den Heimatländern besser zurecht zu finden. Wir mischen und politisch und wirtschaftlich in Nahost und Afrika ein, versuchen etwa dem Irak oder Afghanistan oder Syrien unsere Vorstellung von Demokratie aufzuzwingen oder unterstützen Andere dabei und stiften damit eigentlich nur Unruhe oder Chaos. Genau den gleichen Fehler hat man auch in der Ukraine gemacht. Der NATO und EU ging es doch nicht um die Menschen dort, sondern um Militärstützpunkte vor der Russischen Grenze. Und was ist in Afrika? Unsere Großkonzerne nutzen den Kontinent wirtschaftlich aus, verkaufen den Bauern teures Saatgut, verdrängen ihre Produkte dann vom Markt und zwingen sie, deren Waren zu kaufen. Wie soll Afrika so weiterkommen, wie soll sich da eine eigenständige, funktionsfähige Wirtschaft entwickeln, die genug Wohlstand für die Bevölkerung generiert? Wir helfen diesen Leuten auch nicht damit, in dem wir sie alle aufnehmen. In dem wir das tun, helfen wir diesen Leuten nicht oder nur für sehr kurze Zeit. Wir werden auch nicht das Klima retten, in dem wir bis in 10, 15 Jahren nur noch Elektroautos fahren, währent in China und Indien oder auch Afrika Wälder verheizt werden und Strom mit Kohle/Öl/Gas erzeugt wird. 
Es wird zu viel aktionistische Politik gemacht, die der Bevölkerung unnötig Nachteile bringt. Wenn die Politik einfach versucht ihre Ideologie durchzusetzen, führt das zu nichts.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (9. Januar 2018)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und was ist in Afrika? Unsere Großkonzerne nutzen den Kontinent wirtschaftlich aus, verkaufen den Bauern teures Saatgut, verdrängen ihre Produkte dann vom Markt und zwingen sie, deren Waren zu kaufen. Wie soll Afrika so weiterkommen, wie soll sich da eine eigenständige, funktionsfähige Wirtschaft entwickeln, die genug Wohlstand für die Bevölkerung generiert? Wir helfen diesen Leuten auch nicht damit, in dem wir sie alle aufnehmen. In dem wir das tun, helfen wir diesen Leuten nicht oder nur für sehr kurze Zeit. Wir werden auch nicht das Klima retten, in dem wir bis in 10, 15 Jahren nur noch Elektroautos fahren, währent in China und Indien oder auch Afrika Wälder verheizt werden und Strom mit Kohle/Öl/Gas erzeugt wird.
> Es wird zu viel aktionistische Politik gemacht, die der Bevölkerung unnötig Nachteile bringt.



Die Wähler sind für sowas viel zu kurzsichtig. Zu der obigen Erkenntnis gelangt doch höchstens nur ein Bruchteil.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2018)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> ...



Wo siehst du da auch nur ein Fünkchen von Ideologie?
- Scheiß egal, wer und was über die Grenzen kommt, solange der freie Handel und Warenfluss in Europa sichergestellt ist €€€
- Scheiß egal, wie sich die Strompreise für Endkunden entwickeln und wieviele Windkraftwerke wegen Netzüberlastung abgeschaltet werden, solange die Kohlekraftwerke rund um die Uhr durchlaufen (wir brauchen keine noch lange keine Speicher...) und die Strompreise für die Industrie so niedrig sind, dass niederländische Firmen sich einen Anschluss nach Deutschland legen lassen wollen. €€€
- Scheiß egal, wie mies die Luft in den Innenstädten ist, wieviel Gesetze damit und beim Verkauf von Dieseln gebrochen werden (die zu fahren übrigens rein gar nichts für, sondern im Schnitt sehr viel gegen das Klima tut), solange die Autodindustrie brummt. €€€
- Scheiß egal, wie dreckig die Bedingungen in Afrika sind und wieviele deswegen alles (also nichts) aufgeben, inklusive nicht selten ihres lebens, solange die Investitionen massig Profite abwerfen. €€€
- Scheiß egal, wie viel mieser die Umweltpolitik anderer Staaten ist, solange sie lukrative Handelspartner bleiben. €€€

Die Groko hat beinahe gar nichts verbockt. Die hat alles erreicht, was sie erreichen wollte. Wer was verbockt hat sind die circa 25459900+ Wähler, die vermutlich weder ein Kohlekraftwerk noch ein Autofabrik noch eines dieser anderen typischen "mittelständischen Unternehmen" mit zehnstelligen Umsätzen in aller Welt besitzen und die trotzdem wieder diese beiden Parteien gewählt haben. Ich verstehe auch das Entsetzen jetzt nicht "oh nein, die Sondierungspartner haben die Klimaschutzziele aufgegeben". Ach echt? Das erzählt so ziemlich jeder einzige, der sich mit Klimaschutz beschäftigt, seit Gabriel sich dafür zuständig erklärt hat (und davor haben es auch schon recht viele erzählt, nur mit Bezug auf Schwarz-Gelb). Und ehe in ein paar Jahren wieder alle überrascht tun: Das die Ziele für 2030 und später von SPD und Union nicht erreicht werden wollen, ist auch bereits jetzt bekannt.


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch das Entsetzen jetzt nicht "oh nein, die Sondierungspartner haben die Klimaschutzziele aufgegeben". Ach echt? Das erzählt so ziemlich jeder einzige, der sich mit Klimaschutz beschäftigt, seit Gabriel sich dafür zuständig erklärt hat (und davor haben es auch schon recht viele erzählt, nur mit Bezug auf Schwarz-Gelb). Und ehe in ein paar Jahren wieder alle überrascht tun: Das die Ziele für 2030 und später von SPD und Union nicht erreicht werden wollen, ist auch bereits jetzt bekannt.



Und genau das ist ja auch das Armutszeugnis der kommenden Regierung -- und wer zweifelt daran, dass die SPD und die Union wieder gemeinsame Kasse machen?
Anstatt sich mal die Unternehmen vorzuknöpfen und ein klares Ziel erkennen zu lassen, wird jetzt erklärt, dass man die Klimaziele eh nicht mehr schaffen kann und hört deswegen auf.
Meine Fresse -- was für faule Flaschen. 
Und es nützt auch nichts zu sagen, dass ich den Haufen nicht gewählt habe, ich muss jetzt mit den Pennern leben.


----------



## RtZk (12. Januar 2018)

Irgendwie wird gerne in Deutschland so getan als ob wir in Europa an allem Schlechten auf der Welt schuld sind (z.B bei der Bambi Verleihung, falls die wer gesehen hat). 
Übrigens zum Thema Klimawandel, wusste überhaupt jemand das wir uns momentan noch in einer Eiszeit befinden  ? 
Die Klimaziele können wir nicht erreichen, da müsste eher jemand anderes etwas dagegen tun, da wir nur für einen kleinen Bruchteil verantwortlich sind (China und die Vereinigten Staaten). 
Ich wäre mit dem "Unternehmen vorknöpfen auch mal etwas vorsichtig, wir sind ein kleines Land und die Autoindustrie ist unsere wichtigste Sparte, das hätte für sehr sehr viele Menschen in Deutschland schwerwiegende Folgen. 


Was mich mal interessieren würde was haltet ihr von der Erhöhung des Kindergelds (25€ pro Monat mehr)? (wurde in den Sondierungen für die Groko so festgehalten)
Ich finde der tatsächlich Nutzen geht gegen Null, es verschlingt aber riesige Summen. 
Laut dieser Seite •  Minderjahrige Kinder in Familien in Deutschland bis 2016 | Statistik hatten wir 2016 13,313 Millionen Minderjährige in Deutschland und allen steht Kindergeld zu. Dies wären pro Kind pro Jahr 300€ (25*12) mehr als vorher. 
Macht also knapp 4 Milliarden € pro Jahr, die man durchaus für sinnvollere Sachen verwenden könnte.
Mir scheint es mehr Fadenscheinigkeit zu sein, ala schaut mal was wir alles für euch tun.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Januar 2018)

Peinliche, irrelevante Fernsehpreise, verliehen von zwielichtigen Medienverlagen, gucke ich mir nicht an.

Und Kinder sind heutzutage verdammt teuer. Weniger gut betuchte Arbeitnehmer sind fast schon drauf angewiesen.


----------



## Verminaard (12. Januar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und Kinder sind heutzutage verdammt teuer. Weniger gut betuchte Arbeitnehmer sind fast schon drauf angewiesen.



Die muessten mehr gefoerdert werden. Nur wie stellt man das an, ohne andere zu diskriminieren?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (12. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Übrigens zum Thema Klimawandel, wusste überhaupt jemand das wir uns momentan noch in einer Eiszeit befinden  ?


Ich muss ein bisschen klugscheißern: 
Wenn man es genau nimmt sind wir im Postglazial bzw. im Holozän. Es wird spekuliert, ob wir uns in einer Zwischeneiszeit befinden.


----------



## RtZk (12. Januar 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ich muss ein bisschen klugscheißern:
> Wenn man es genau nimmt sind wir im Postglazial bzw. im Holozän. Es wird spekuliert, ob wir uns in einer Zwischeneiszeit befinden.



Kanozoisches Eiszeitalter – Wikipedia , ich bin da nicht so belehrt drin, aber, laut Wikipedia sind wir halt in einer, wenn du da Fachwissen aufzuweisen hast, ist es natürlich gut, ich habe da generell nur ein begrenztes Wikipedia Wissen von


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (12. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Kanozoisches Eiszeitalter – Wikipedia , ich bin da nicht so belehrt drin, aber, laut Wikipedia sind wir halt in einer, wenn du da Fachwissen aufzuweisen hast, ist es natürlich gut, ich habe da generell nur ein begrenztes Wikipedia Wissen von



Wenn man mit dem Begriff arbeitet, hast du recht. Ich habe erdgeschichtlich erstmal nicht soweit gedacht. sondern an nur bis zum Quartär und Holozän, also die letzten 2,5 Mio. Jahre.
Klima ist allgemein ein schwieriges und manchmal verwirrendes Thema. Daran erinnere ich mich jedes Mal, wenn ich ein Klimatologie-Lehrbuch aufschlage.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2018)

Hier ist der Verlauf der Temperatur auf der Erde mal bildlich dargestellt:
xkcd: Earth Temperature Timeline


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (12. Januar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hier ist der Verlauf der Temperatur auf der Erde mal bildlich dargestellt:
> xkcd: Earth Temperature Timeline



Das sind leider nur die letzten 20.000 Jahre. Ich habe auf die schnelle leider keine Abbildungen mit größeren Zeiträumen unter meinen Aufzeichnungen gefunden, außer wir wollen das Klima anhand von Sauerstoff-Isotopen rekonstruieren. 
Eine genaue Klimarekonstruktion mit Eisbohrkernen ist in Grönland nur für die letzten 125.000 Jahre und in der Antarktis nur für die letzten 800.000 Jahre möglich.


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Irgendwie wird gerne in Deutschland so getan als ob wir in Europa an allem Schlechten auf der Welt schuld sind (z.B bei der Bambi Verleihung, falls die wer gesehen hat).
> Übrigens zum Thema Klimawandel, wusste überhaupt jemand das wir uns momentan noch in einer Eiszeit befinden  ?



Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man immer noch den von Menschen gemachten Klimawandel leugnen oder ignorieren kann? 
Seit über 100 Jahren wissen wir genau, wie Licht mit Materie wechselwirkt. 
Wir haben dieses Wissen so fein ausgearbeitet, dass wir die Wechselwirkung von Licht und Materie in Technik gegossen haben -- ich spare mir mal aufzuzählen, was das alles ist, aber die meisten hier benutzen diese Technik gerade.
Wir sind in der Lage, die Gravitationswellen zweier Schwarzer Löcher, die in einem Abstand von 1,2 Milliarden Lichtjahren miteinander verschmelzen, zu entdecken, obwohl die Schwingung dieser Wellen gerade mal 1/10 des Durchmessers eines Protons ausmacht.
Und dann gibt es echt noch Leute, die meinen, dass wir nicht in der Lage sind zu ermitteln, wie Kohlenstoffdioxid mit Licht reagiert? Echt jetzt? 
Ist ja geradezu albern.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (12. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man immer noch den von Menschen gemachten Klimawandel leugnen oder ignorieren kann?
> Und dann gibt es echt noch Leute, die meinen, dass wir nicht in der Lage sind zu ermitteln, wie Kohlenstoffdioxid mit Licht reagiert? Echt jetzt?
> [...]
> Ist ja geradezu albern.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob er damit den anthropogenen Klimawandel überhaupt leugnen möchte.
Das Problem ist in meinem Fall die sprachliche Ungenauigkeit des Begriffs Eiszeit. Ist damit nun das Eiszeitalter, einfach nur Eiszeit, Kaltzeit oder Glazial gemeint, wobei diese Begriffe teilweise unterschiedlich synonym benutzt werden (Eiszeitalter - Eiszeit; Eiszeit - Kaltzeit; Eiszeit - Glazial etc.)
Nachdem ich mir ein Lehrbuch geschnappt habe muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich den Titel des Wikipedia-Artikels nicht gelungen finde. Die Bezeichnung Känozoische Klimaverschlechterung halte ich passender. Aber das ist letztendlich Ansichtssache.

Und hier habe ich noch ein Bild, bezüglich der CO2-Konzentration:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (13. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man immer noch den von Menschen gemachten Klimawandel leugnen oder ignorieren kann?
> Seit über 100 Jahren wissen wir genau, wie Licht mit Materie wechselwirkt.
> Wir haben dieses Wissen so fein ausgearbeitet, dass wir die Wechselwirkung von Licht und Materie in Technik gegossen haben -- ich spare mir mal aufzuzählen, was das alles ist, aber die meisten hier benutzen diese Technik gerade.
> Wir sind in der Lage, die Gravitationswellen zweier Schwarzer Löcher, die in einem Abstand von 1,2 Milliarden Lichtjahren miteinander verschmelzen, zu entdecken, obwohl die Schwingung dieser Wellen gerade mal 1/10 des Durchmessers eines Protons ausmacht.
> ...



Nicht immer so viel interpretieren.
Einzig sind viele Zahlen falsch die gerne veröffentlicht werden. Der Klimawandel kommt, aber dann doch nicht ganz so schnell wie es manche prognostizieren.
Da gibt es dir genug die einem erzählen, dass bis 2100 der Meeresspiegel um mehr als 20 Meter steigt (für so etwas müsste fast die ganze Eisplatte der Antarktis schmilzen Die Antarktis schmilzt: Meeresspiegel würde um 58 Meter steigen - wetter.de , komplett würde es 10.000 Jahre andauern, grob gesagt wären es also 5000 Jahre bis die von manchen verwendete Meterzahl eintreffen würde). Ach ja, dafür das Land verschwindet kommt ein ganzer Kontinent in Form der Antarktis in vielen 1000 Jahren wohl dazu  .
Oder sehr lustig sind auch noch die Leute die uns Verhältnis wie auf der Venus prophezeien, die bedeutend näher an der Sonne ist und deren Atmosphäre zu über 90% aus CO2 besteht, unsere aus 0,04%, ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob es überhaupt genug CO2 auf der Erde dafür gibt (bzw. frei gesetzt werden kann) um so eine hohe Konzentration zu erreichen, auf jedenfall bräuchte man dafür eine enorm lange Zeit und selbst dann wäre es nicht so warm wie auf der Venus, da diese schlicht näher an der Sonne ist.


Ach ja, du meinst sicherlich nicht im Abstand von 1,2 Milliarden Lichtjahren verschmelzen, sondern in einer Entfernung von uns, deine Formulierung hört sich an als wären die Schwarzen Löcher 1,2 Milliarden Lichtjahre von einander entfernt und da können sie sicherlich nicht verschmelzen und vielleicht sollte man in einer Vergangenheitsform schreiben, da dies alles eben vor besagten 1,2 Milliarden Jahren passiert ist.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (13. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Einzig sind viele Zahlen falsch die gerne veröffentlicht werden. Der Klimawandel kommt, aber dann doch nicht ganz so schnell wie es manche prognostizieren.
> Da gibt es dir genug die einem erzählen, dass bis 2100 der Meeresspiegel um mehr als 20 Meter steigt (für so etwas müsste fast die ganze Eisplatte der Antarktis schmilzen Die Antarktis schmilzt: Meeresspiegel würde um 58 Meter steigen - wetter.de , komplett würde es 10.000 Jahre andauern, grob gesagt wären es also 5000 Jahre bis die von manchen verwendete Meterzahl eintreffen würde). Ach ja, dafür das Land verschwindet kommt ein ganzer Kontinent in Form der Antarktis in vielen 1000 Jahren wohl dazu  .


Hier ist die Frage, auf wen du dich beziehst. Wer prognostiert einen angeblich zu schnellen Klimawandel? Wer sind diejenigen, die einen einen Meeresspiegelanstieg mit welchen Zahlen vorhersagen?
All das sind Fragen, die in der zum Teil ideologisch geführten Debatte zum Klimawandel gestellt werden müssen. Und die Berichterstattung in den Medien darüber halte ich tlw. sehr problematisch. Eine gute Basis sind in meinen Augen die IPCC-Berichte, vor allem aus dem Grund, da hier nicht ein "Schreckens"szenario aufgestellt wird, sondern verschiedene RCPs (Representative Concentration Pathways) aufgestellt werden, in welchen die gesellschaftliche Entwicklung und der damit verbundene Ausstoß von Treibhausgasen berücksichtigt werden. Und außerdem, was wohl kaum einer weiß oder beachtet, das IPCC stellt selber keine Forschungen an, sondern es fasst die verschiedenen Forschungsergebnisse zum Klimawandel zusammen.



RtZk schrieb:


> Oder sehr lustig sind auch noch die Leute die uns Verhältnis wie auf der Venus prophezeien, die bedeutend näher an der Sonne ist und deren Atmosphäre zu über 90% aus CO2 besteht, unsere aus 0,04%, ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob es überhaupt genug CO2 auf der Erde dafür gibt (bzw. frei gesetzt werden kann) um so eine hohe Konzentration zu erreichen, auf jedenfall bräuchte man dafür eine enorm lange Zeit und selbst dann wäre es nicht so warm wie auf der Venus, da diese schlicht näher an der Sonne ist.



Kein seriöser Wissenschaftler stellt eine solche Behauptung auf.


----------



## RtZk (13. Januar 2018)

Es muss gar kein Wissenschaftler sein, wobei seien wir mal ehrlich, wir würden auch in den USA einen finden der fest davon überzeugt ist das die Erde eine Scheibe ist  

Allgemein Zeitungen ob online oder schriftlich, wenn man das oft liest, denkt man ja die Welt geht morgen unter.
Oder auch Leute die aus dem eher linken Spektrum kommen, die stellen es oft auch deutlich extremer da als es ist, ist ja aber nicht nur bei dem Thema so


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2018)

Ich sage es noch einmal, es ist vollkommen egal ob es den Klimawandel gibt oder nicht.
Fossile Rohstoffe sind begrenzt und sie geben den Ländern die sie fördern zu viel Einfluss, den sie nicht haben sollten.
Das reicht schon um umzusteigen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob er damit den anthropogenen Klimawandel überhaupt leugnen möchte.
> Das Problem ist in meinem Fall die sprachliche Ungenauigkeit des Begriffs Eiszeit. Ist damit nun das Eiszeitalter, einfach nur Eiszeit, Kaltzeit oder Glazial gemeint, wobei diese Begriffe teilweise unterschiedlich synonym benutzt werden (Eiszeitalter - Eiszeit; Eiszeit - Kaltzeit; Eiszeit - Glazial etc.)



Wir leben in einer Eiszeit. Ist doch auch ganz klar, oder gibt es etwa kein Eis auf dem Planeten? 
Das Dilemma ist eben, dass es deutlich schneller abläuft als die größten Pessimisten vor 30 Jahren mal erklärt haben.
Und die Menschheit scheint sich darüber nicht ganz im Klaren zu sein. zumindest wird alles nach hinten geschoben, weil man ja eh noch mehr als genug Zeit hat -- fälschlicher Weise.
Als erkannt wurde, dass das FCKW die Ozon Schicht schädigte, handelte man schnell. Also ist es doch möglich.
Blöd ist aber auch, dass die Ersatzstoffe in den Klimaanlagen extrem starke Treibhausgase sein.
Nichtsdestotrotz -- die reichen Staaten profitieren eher vom Klimawandel. Sie haben die Mittel und die Technologien, um ihn nutzen zu können.
Verlierer werden die armen Staaten bzw. Kontinente sein.



RtZk schrieb:


> Nicht immer so viel interpretieren.
> Einzig sind viele Zahlen falsch die gerne veröffentlicht werden. Der Klimawandel kommt, aber dann doch nicht ganz so schnell wie es manche prognostizieren.



Der Klimawandel kommt nicht -- der ist schon längst da. Das begreifen die meisten nur eben nicht. Das ist das Problem.
Das fängt schon mit den Monokulturen an. Dann stopfen wir Millionen Tonnen Getreide in Rinder und Schweine und den Tank. Es wird alles an Rohstoffen aus der Erde geholt, was geht, mit einer Geschwindigkeit, dass man meinen könnte, wir haben noch ein paar Erden in Reserve, die wir dann auch ausplündern können.



RtZk schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob es überhaupt genug CO2 auf der Erde dafür gibt (bzw. frei gesetzt werden kann) um so eine hohe Konzentration zu erreichen



Ich hoffe, die Frage ist nicht erst gemeint. 
Was glaubst du denn, was die Erde so an Atmosphäre hatte?
Denkst du echt, dass das schon immer so ein schöner, blauer Planet war?
Ganz im Gegenteil. In der Frühzeit der Erde sah die Erde genauso aus wie die Venus. Die Erde hatte schlicht Glück gehabt, denn sie hat Wasser bekommen -- Wasser, was die Venus nicht bekam.
Das Wasser hat das Kohlendioxid aus der Atmosphäre gewaschen, es in die Ozeane gebunden und aus ihnen Sodawasser gemacht.
Dann kam Kalciumchlorid noch dazu und das reagierte miteinander. Es entstanden Kochsalz und Kalk.
Aus dem Kalk konnte dann die Evolution ganz später die Knochen "entwickeln".
Irgendwann entstanden dann Cyanobaktieren, die das Sonnenlicht -- denn es drang nun bis zum Meer hinunter -- zur Photosynthese nutzen konnten. Freier Sauerstoff entstand und ließ erst mal das gesamte Eisen verrosten -- das wir heute immer noch als Eisenerz aus der Erde holen.
Erst als alles mit Sauerstoff reagierte, was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen war, entwich der Sauerstoff in die Atmosphäre. Dann bildete sich Ozon und danach explodierte das Leben auf der Erde. vorher waren es alles nur Einzeller.
Kohlenstoff ist mehr als genug da, mit Sauerstoff reagiert ja sowieso so ziemlich jedes Element. Wobei Silizium bedeutend häufiger auf der Erde vorkommt, aber das hat ja schon komplett mit dem Sauerstoff reagiert.



RtZk schrieb:


> Ach ja, du meinst sicherlich nicht im Abstand von 1,2 Milliarden Lichtjahren verschmelzen, sondern in einer Entfernung von uns, deine Formulierung hört sich an als wären die Schwarzen Löcher 1,2 Milliarden Lichtjahre von einander entfernt und da können sie sicherlich nicht verschmelzen und vielleicht sollte man in einer Vergangenheitsform schreiben, da dies alles eben vor besagten 1,2 Milliarden Jahren passiert ist.



Im Abstand von 1,2 Milliarden verschmolzen zwei Schwarze Löcher.
Muss ich tatsächlich erklären, dass der Abstand von der Erde aus gemeint ist? Echt? 
Es ging auch eher darum klar zu machen, mit was für einer Präzision die Menschen inzwischen etwas ermitteln bzw. messen können. 



RtZk schrieb:


> Es muss gar kein Wissenschaftler sein, wobei seien wir mal ehrlich, wir würden auch in den USA einen finden der fest davon überzeugt ist das die Erde eine Scheibe ist



Das Problem bei den Flacherdlern ist ja, dass sie alle empirischen Belege für eine rotierende Kugel nicht akzeptieren und als gefälscht ansehen. Daher kannst du auch gleich mit einem Kreationisten diskutieren. Kommt das gleiche bei raus. Der glaubt ja auch, dass die Erde maximal 6000 Jahre alt ist.
Klar müssen die Flacherdler das Foto der Apollo Astronauten, das die Erde vom Weltraum aus zeigt, als gefälscht ansehen, denn das belegt ja klar, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist.
Und wie soll denn bitte eine flache Erde überhaupt entstanden sein?
Und wieso sollte man nicht mit einem Flugzeug über den Antarktis Ring, der ja die Erde umschließt, hinausfliegen können?
Und was ist eigentlich dahinter?
Und was ist unter der Erde?
Und wie kann eine Sonne, die nur 50km groß und 6000km von der Erde entfernt ist, eine solche gigantische Strahlungsenergie erzeugen?
Eine Sonne, die nur 50km groß ist, kann keine Kernfusion betreiben -- wofür sie außerdem eine Kugel sein müsste.
Wo kommt also die Energie her?

Es spielt also keine Rolle, ob du in den USA oder sonst wo auf der Erde Flacherdler findest. Es bleibt trotzdem der größte Schwachsinn, den es gibt.


----------



## Verminaard (13. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es ging auch eher darum klar zu machen, mit was für einer Präzision die Menschen inzwischen etwas ermitteln bzw. messen können.



Und trotzdem wurden Kritiken von Experten an einer unkontrollierten Massenzuwanderung als stumpfer Rassimus abgetan.

Wenn Ideologien und Wissenschaft aufeinandertreffen....
Aber selbst bei der Klimadebatte wird leider zu viel Ideologie beruecksichtigt. 
Hatten wir das Thema nicht hier schon mal vor einiger Zeit, wo sich auch User mit etwas mehr Ahnung als Andere dazu geaeussert haben?


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. Januar 2018)

Kritik gab es schon. Es ist nur immer noch keine Massenzuwanderung, nur weil man es einfach so behauptet.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2018)

@Vermi
Vergleichst du grad Ernsthaft physikalische Forschung und soziale Prognosen?


----------



## Verminaard (13. Januar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @Vermi
> Vergleichst du grad Ernsthaft physikalische Forschung und soziale Prognosen?



Nicht wirklich.
Vielleicht ein ungluecklicher Versuch aufzuzeigen das Idealismus ein Faktor ist, welcher zu sehr seltsamen Aussagen fuehrt.

Physikalische Forschung in Bezug auf Klima?

Was genau wissen wir denn ueber das Klima und dessen Veraenderungen?
Threshold versucht hier doch zu sagen: wir koennen ein Phaenomen in weiter Ferne und aus der Vergangenheit beobachten, also wissen wir auch wie das Klima funktioniert und der Mensch veraendert es.
Soweit interpretier ich seine Aussagen. Vielleicht liege ich hier auch falsch.

Ich bin der Meinung das wir das so gar nicht so genau wissen.
Das der Mensch das Klima beeinflusst, darueber braucht man nicht streiten. Inwieweit geht der Einfluss? Natuerlich hat eine Umweltverschmutzung auch was mit Klimabeeinflussung zu tun.
Ich denke aber auch, das wir nicht alle Zusammenhaenge so kennen, wie sie wirklich sind.
Inwieweit beeinflusst C02 das Klima? Was machen kosmische Strahlung und Sonneneruptionen aus? Was wuerde passieren, wenn der Mensch von heute auf morgen aufhoeren wuerde sich klimaschaedlich zu verhalten? etc. etc.
Das Klima hat sich schon lange vor dem Menschen staendig veraendert. Interessant waere es zu wissen, inwieweit der Mensch das ganze positiv oder negativ beeinflussen kann.
Wobei man auch hier mal definieren muss: was ist daran positiv was negativ?

Viele Fragen, wenig Antworten.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (13. Januar 2018)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was wuerde passieren, wenn der Mensch von heute auf morgen aufhoeren wuerde sich klimaschaedlich zu verhalten?



Erstmal würde gar nichts passieren. Der Temperaturanstieg würde einige Jahre weiter gehen bis er sich an einem Punkt stoppt und erstmal dort bleibt. Das Klima ist ein sehr träges System. Den Meeresspiegelanstieg würden wir gar nicht stoppen, da dieser noch mehrere hundert bis tausend Jahre andauern würde.


----------



## Rolk (13. Januar 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Kritik gab es schon. Es ist nur immer noch keine Massenzuwanderung, nur weil man es einfach so behauptet.



Ab wann wäre es für dich eine Massenzuwanderung?

Vergleicht mal die Geburtenzahlen in Deutschland mit Flüchtlingszahlen. Um das ganze abzukürzen: Wir haben pro Jahr etwa 70000 Geburten, Kinder von Zugewanderten inklusive.


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2018)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Und trotzdem wurden Kritiken von Experten an einer unkontrollierten Massenzuwanderung als stumpfer Rassimus abgetan.
> 
> Wenn Ideologien und Wissenschaft aufeinandertreffen....
> Aber selbst bei der Klimadebatte wird leider zu viel Ideologie beruecksichtigt.
> Hatten wir das Thema nicht hier schon mal vor einiger Zeit, wo sich auch User mit etwas mehr Ahnung als Andere dazu geaeussert haben?



Was hat wissenschaftliche Forschung mit Zuwanderung zu tun?
Es geht auch nicht um Ideologien. Es geht schlicht darum, dass man endlich mal die Fakten anerkennt und Meinungen keine Fakten sind.


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. Januar 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ab wann wäre es für dich eine Massenzuwanderung?
> 
> Vergleicht mal die Geburtenzahlen in Deutschland mit Flüchtlingszahlen. Um das ganze abzukürzen: Wir haben pro Jahr etwa 70000 Geburten, Kinder von Zugewanderten inklusive.


Nö sind mehr als 700.000. Eine 0 zu wenig. Des weiteren müssen die Meisten früher oder später zurück.


----------



## RtZk (13. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat wissenschaftliche Forschung mit Zuwanderung zu tun?
> Es geht auch nicht um Ideologien. Es geht schlicht darum, dass man endlich mal die Fakten anerkennt und Meinungen keine Fakten sind.



Eine wenig geht es schon um Ideologie, der Klimawandel hat Auswirkungen, aber sie werden letztendlich manchmal stark übertrieben dargestellt und ideologisch ausgenutzt. 
Kann man zum Beispiel sehen als dieses Video vor ein paar Wochen mit dem sterbenden Eisbären um die Erde gingen, letztendlich war die Meinung der Experten dazu, dass es 0,0 Beweise gibt, dass der Tod des Eisbären auch nur irgendeinster Weiser durch den Klimawandel verursacht wurde. Auch ist es so, dass es gar nicht mal so extrem wenige Eisbären gibt und man eher mit ihnen ein Problem hat, denn einem Eisbären mit in einem Dorf/ einer Stadt zu begegnen ist dann doch nicht mehr so lustig.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wir leben in einer Eiszeit. Ist doch auch ganz klar, oder gibt es etwa kein Eis auf dem Planeten?
> Das Dilemma ist eben, dass es deutlich schneller abläuft als die größten Pessimisten vor 30 Jahren mal erklärt haben.
> Und die Menschheit scheint sich darüber nicht ganz im Klaren zu sein. zumindest wird alles nach hinten geschoben, weil man ja eh noch mehr als genug Zeit hat -- fälschlicher Weise.
> Als erkannt wurde, dass das FCKW die Ozon Schicht schädigte, handelte man schnell. Also ist es doch möglich.
> ...



Was ich denke, was die Erde als Atomsphäre hatte? Sicher keine aus CO2 Entwicklung der Erdatmosphare – Wikipedia und sonst besteht der Großteil der meisten Atmosphären von Planeten aus Wasserstoff. Die Venus sah nicht immer so aus wie sie heute aussieht und es ist nicht gänzlich unmöglich, dass sie einmal sogar Leben beherbergt haben könnte (vor dem Besuch der ersten Sonde bei der Venus, hat man ja sogar noch vermutet, dass sie Leben beherbergt). Der Mars hatte z.B mal Gewässer, was man super an seit sehr langer Zeit vertrockneten Flussläufen usw erkennen kann. 
Nur solche Ressourcen wie Öl oder Kohle sind wirklich etwas besonderes, alles andere gibt es in unfassbar großen Mengen direkt vor unserer Haustür im All. 
Eine Eiszeit hat man nicht, nur weil es irgendwo Eis auf dem Planeten gibt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist die Definition, dass 1 oder 2 Polarkappen dauerhaft vergletschert sein müssen.


----------



## Rolk (14. Januar 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nö sind mehr als 700.000. Eine 0 zu wenig. Des weiteren müssen die Meisten früher oder später zurück.



Da habe ich mit dem Punkt wohl noch eine Null gelöscht. 

Das die meisten zurück müssen entspringt der Theorie, aber nicht der Realität.


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was ich denke, was die Erde als Atomsphäre hatte? Sicher keine aus CO2 Entwicklung der Erdatmosphare – Wikipedia und sonst besteht der Großteil der meisten Atmosphären von Planeten aus Wasserstoff. Die Venus sah nicht immer so aus wie sie heute aussieht und es ist nicht gänzlich unmöglich, dass sie einmal sogar Leben beherbergt haben könnte (vor dem Besuch der ersten Sonde bei der Venus, hat man ja sogar noch vermutet, dass sie Leben beherbergt). Der Mars hatte z.B mal Gewässer, was man super an seit sehr langer Zeit vertrockneten Flussläufen usw erkennen kann.
> Nur solche Ressourcen wie Öl oder Kohle sind wirklich etwas besonderes, alles andere gibt es in unfassbar großen Mengen direkt vor unserer Haustür im All.
> Eine Eiszeit hat man nicht, nur weil es irgendwo Eis auf dem Planeten gibt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist die Definition, dass 1 oder 2 Polarkappen dauerhaft vergletschert sein müssen.



Wo hab ich denn geschrieben, dass die Atmosphäre der frühen Erde nur aus CO2 bestand?


----------



## Research (16. Januar 2018)

Oha, wir sind amtlich geworden:

Landesrecht Rheinland-Pfalz

Money Quote:


> 58Zwar hat sich  der Betroffene durch seine unerlaubte Einreise in die Bundesrepublik  nach §§ 95 Abs. 1 Nr. 3, 14 Abs. 1 Nr. 1, 2 AufenthG strafbar gemacht.  Denn er kann sich weder auf § 15 Abs. 4 Satz 2 AufenthG noch auf § 95  Abs. 5 AufenthG i.V.m. Art. 31 Abs. 1 GFK berufen. *Die rechtsstaatliche  Ordnung in der Bundesrepublik ist in diesem Bereich jedoch seit rund  eineinhalb Jahren außer Kraft gesetzt und die illegale Einreise ins  Bundesgebiet wird momentan de facto nicht mehr strafrechtlich verfolgt.*



BTW, was würdet ihr all Masseneinwanderung bezeichnen?


> Deutschland hat über 82,5 Millionen Einwohner und zählt mit 231 Einwohnern pro km² zu den dicht besiedelten Flächenstaaten.





> Im Jahr 2010 lebten knapp 21 Mio. Menschen im Land, die meisten in Aleppo, der Hauptstadtregion von Damaskus, in Homs, Hama und Latakia.
> ]*Bevölkerungsdichte*   112,5 Einwohner pro km²


(Wikipedia)

Was bei +1Mio. "Dazugekommenen", genau Zahlen haben wir nicht, ca 1,2x% sind.
Nicht viel als Zahlenwert, reicht aber um in DE eine größere Stadt zu gründen.
In Syrien wäre es 4,76%
Damit haben wir die 3. größte Stadt Syriens ausgenommen:


> Homs 1.124.871


Und jedes Jahr sollen 200k mehr kommen. Was genau die sind, und ob Familiennachzug mitzählt ist unbekannt.

Nur mal in Relation zum Normalzustand:


> Absolut – also losgelöst von der Frage der Staatsbürgerschaft – sind im  Jahre 2009 734.000 Menschen aus Deutschland ausgewandert. Im gleichen  Zeitraum sind 721.000 nach Deutschland migriert. Davon waren 606.000  nicht deutscher Staatsbürgerschaft.[SUP][16][/SUP]



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auswanderung#Deutschland.

Das sind +165% von dem was in normalen Zeiten nach DE legal einwandert.
135% dessen was auswandert.

Mal zum Vergleich:
Bundeswehr:


> Aktive Soldaten:   179.408[SUP][1][/SUP] (30. November 2017)





> Anteil der Soldaten an der Gesamtbevölkerung:   0,22 %



Korps:


> Zusammen waren dies etwa 40.000 Mann, 12.000 Pferde, 144 Geschütze  und 2.000 Fahrzeuge, einschließlich der Artillerie. Ein mobiles  Armeekorps hatte in gewöhnlicher Marschordnung eine Länge von etwa 30  km, mit allen Trains und Kolonnen 50 km, mit Gliederabständen sogar 60  km. In Österreich und Italien betrug die Stärke eines mobilen Armeekorps  28.000 Mann, in Frankreich 50.000 Mann, in Russland bei zwei Divisionen  36.000 Mann, bei drei Divisionen 52.000 Mann.
> Bei der Reichswehr gab es an Stelle der Korps zwei _Gruppenkommandos_ (in Berlin und Kassel). Die sieben Wehrkreise dienten jeweils nur einer Division als Ergänzungsbezirk.
> Das Heer der Wehrmacht hatte in der Friedensgliederung 13 (nach dem Anschluss Österreichs im März 1938 15) _Wehrkreiskommandos_, die bei der Mobilmachung Generalkommandos von Armeekorps bildeten.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korps#Vor_1945


> *Truppenstärke*
> 
> Nach den Recherchen des Historikers Rüdiger Overmans  dienten in der Wehrmacht in Heer, Luftwaffe und Marine 17,3 Millionen  Soldaten, zusammen mit Waffen-SS waren es 18,2 Millionen Soldaten, die  im Verlauf des Krieges eingezogen wurden und nicht alle gleichzeitig  Dienst taten.[SUP][21][/SUP]
> Im November 1943 hatte die Wehrmacht eine Stärke von ca. 6,345  Millionen Soldaten. Davon waren 3,9 Millionen Soldaten an der Ostfront  stationiert (zusammen mit 283.000 Verbündeten). 177.000 Soldaten standen  in Finnland, 486.000 Soldaten besetzen Norwegen und Dänemark. *1.370.000  Mann Besatzungstruppen standen in Frankreich und Belgien. *Weitere  612.000 Mann waren auf dem Balkan stationiert und 412.000 Mann in  Italien.[SUP][22][/SUP]


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wehrm...ive_Führung/Teilstreitkräfte_–_Wehrmachtteile

Frankreich:



> Die Bevölkerung Frankreichs im Jahre 1750 wurde auf etwa 25 Millionen  geschätzt. Damit war es das bei weitem bevölkerungsreichste Land  Westeuropas. Bis 1850 stieg die Einwohnerzahl bis auf 37 Millionen;  danach trat eine im seinerzeitigen Europa einzigartige Stagnation des Wachstums ein.[SUP][18][/SUP] Als Ursache hierfür werden der relative Wohlstand und die fortgeschrittene Zivilisation Frankreichs angesehen. Empfängnisverhütendes Sexualverhalten wurde praktiziert und war weiter verbreitet als in anderen Ländern, zugleich war der Einfluss der katholischen Kirche  bereits geschwächt. So wuchs die Einwohnerzahl in knapp 100 Jahren nur  um drei Millionen: *1940 zählte Frankreich, trotz starker Zuwanderung  nach 1918, nur etwa 40 Millionen Einwohner*



Nur mal so zum Vergleich.

Es steht jedem frei selber Schlüsse zu ziehen.

Und da ich faul war, nun, guck mal in welcher Stärke welche Schlachten zu welchen Verlusten geführt wurden.
1+2. WK.

Mein Liebling:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortsetzungskrieg


> Truppenstärke   530.000 Finnen[SUP][1][/SUP]
> 220.000 Deutsche  450.390[SUP][2][/SUP] (900.000–1.500.000[SUP][3][/SUP]) Sowjets  Verluste   58.715 Tote oder Vermisste
> 158.000 Verwundete
> 1.500 tote Zivilisten[SUP][4][/SUP]
> ...



Update:
Da war noch was:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weapons_of_Mass_Migration

Oh, und der lebt auch noch:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Soros-s-think-tank-revealed-leaked-memo.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob er damit den anthropogenen Klimawandel überhaupt leugnen möchte.



Dann solltest du dir mal einig werden. Es macht einen Unterschied, ob man die Entwicklung einfach ignoriert und z.B. die Klappe zu Themen hält, die einem zu hoch sind, oder man sie aktiv leugnet und damit andere Menschen in negativem Sinne beeinflussen möchte. 



> Das Problem ist in meinem Fall die sprachliche Ungenauigkeit des Begriffs Eiszeit. Ist damit nun das Eiszeitalter, einfach nur Eiszeit, Kaltzeit oder Glazial gemeint, wobei diese Begriffe teilweise unterschiedlich synonym benutzt werden (Eiszeitalter - Eiszeit; Eiszeit - Kaltzeit; Eiszeit - Glazial etc.)
> Nachdem ich mir ein Lehrbuch geschnappt habe muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich den Titel des Wikipedia-Artikels nicht gelungen finde. Die Bezeichnung Känozoische Klimaverschlechterung halte ich passender. Aber das ist letztendlich Ansichtssache.



Egal welchen Begriff man für die Entwicklung der letzten 50000 Jahre bevorzugt: Man wird im gleichen Forschungsbereich keinen passenden Begriffe für die Entwicklungen der letzten 50 Jahre finden, weil das einfach ein nie zuvor relevanter Maßstab ist für den es keine alten Begriffe gibt. Wenn man über die Politik der nächsten Jahre reden will, muss man also neue Begriffe nehmen oder welche so beugen, dass einen der Gegenüber versteht.




RtZk schrieb:


> Allgemein Zeitungen ob online oder schriftlich, wenn man das oft liest, denkt man ja die Welt geht morgen unter.
> Oder auch Leute die aus dem eher linken Spektrum kommen, die stellen es oft auch deutlich extremer da als es ist, ist ja aber nicht nur bei dem Thema so



Und was für eine Rolle spielt das politisch?
Fakt ist, dass sich die Zustände global binnen weniger Jahrzehnte mit einer Geschwdindigkeit verändern, dass die in den vergangenen Jahrtausenden demonstrierte Anpassungsfähigkeit der Menschheit (von der ohnehin überstressten Natur ganz zu schweigen) weit übersteigen und den Lebensraum von drei bis vier Milliarden Menschen weltweit extentiell betreffen. Ob das irgend ein Filmemacher noch weiter ausmalt oder ein Forenspakko falsch rüberbringt, ist doch egal, wenn man darüber redet, welche Entscheidungen getroffen werden müssen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist eben, dass es deutlich schneller abläuft als die größten Pessimisten vor 30 Jahren mal erklärt haben.



Es läuft ziemlich genau so schnell ab, wie die größten Pessimisten seit langem vorhersagen, weil sich der Rest der Menschheit ziemlich genau wie vorhergesagt verhält. Noch haben wir keinen Tipping-Point überschritten, der es schneller eskalieren lassen würde. Das Problem ist nur, dass die meisten Menschen weitern das Kopf-in-den-Sand-Prinzip verfolgen, möglichst viel vom Thema ignorieren und dann optimistische Versprecher als garantierte Zukunftsprognose für "wir tun gar nichts" erachten. Und dann sind sie überrascht, wenn z.B. eine Bundesregierung die auf die Bremse tritt, wo es nur geht, Ziele, die eine Beschleunigung an allen Fronten erfordert hätten, meilenweit verfehlt. 
Klassisches Beispiel sind die schönen IPCC-Kurven, von denen viele ja nur die mittlere kennen. Und diese dann als "das wird kommen, wenn wir es einfach so laufen lassen" interpretieren, gefolgt von "naja, das wäre nicht wirklich schön, aber wir bauen ja schon drei Windräder im Jahr, das muss wohl reichen. Wovon soll ich sonst meinen Q7 und drei Flugreisen im Monat bezahlen?". Das diese mittleren Szenarien eigentlich lange Zeit das maximal politisch denkbare darstellten und eine stetige Eskalation der Bemühungen gemäß aller Versprechen und exponentiell steigend von den Bestrebungen der 90er ausgehend, das wurde geflissentlich ignoriert. Genau wie die "weiter so"-Kurve, die schon seit dem ersten berühmt gewordenen IPCC auf in den +4-+8-K-Bereich für 2100 weißt und der wir geflissentlich folgen.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber selbst bei der Klimadebatte wird leider zu viel Ideologie beruecksichtigt.
> Hatten wir das Thema nicht hier schon mal vor einiger Zeit, wo sich auch User mit etwas mehr Ahnung als Andere dazu geaeussert haben?



Wir hatten eine Diskussion zwischen Usern, die sich ein Bisschen mit den wissenschaftlichen Ergebnissen auseinandergesetzt hatten und Usern, die es "besser" wussten als alle Experten weltweit. Wie hier jüngst getätigte Aussagen beweisen, gibt es letztere weiterhin.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Was genau wissen wir denn ueber das Klima und dessen Veraenderungen?



Genug, damit allein eine Auflistung der wichtigeren Veröffentlichungen das Zeichenlimit sprengen würde. Und genug um mangelndes Problembewusstsein nicht mehr mit Unwissen, sondern nur mit Unwillen oder Dummheit erklären zu können.



> Ich bin der Meinung das wir das so gar nicht so genau wissen.



Wer gehört neben "dir" noch zu deinem "wir"? Der Pauschalität deiner Fragen zu Themen, die schon seit 20 Jahren auf einem Niveau geklärt wurden, dass das Niveau dieses Forums bei weitem sprengen würde, liegt nahe, dass dein "wir" explizit nur Menschen mit mangelhaften Kenntnissen der Materie umfasst. Also Leute, die zwar leider als Wähler einen Einfluss auf die Entscheidungsstrukturen haben, aber nichts zur Lösung der Situation beitragen können.




Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat wissenschaftliche Forschung mit Zuwanderung zu tun?



Abgesehen von der Trivialfeststellung, dass es z.B. eine wissenschaftliche Erforschung von Wanderungsbewegungen gibt:
z.B. die Klimaforschung prognostiziert Ereignisse, die bis Ende des Jahrhunderts Völkerwanderungen von 100 bis 500 Millionen Menschen dürften und unter anderem dadurch auch diverse regionale Konflikte eskalieren und so die Flüchtlingszahlen weiter ansteigen lassen werden. Gerade Regionen mit guter Anbindung an diese Gebiete, die ihrerseits dank großzügiger finanzieller Reserven größere Auswirkungen des Klimawandels auf ihre Lebensbedingungen vorerst kompensieren können, werden sich dann einem deutlich erhöhten Zuwanderungsdruck ausgesetzt werden.

tl;dr: Wer in 1 Million Syrer ein Problem sieht, der sollte verdammt viel Interesse an Klimaschutz haben, weil sonst morgen 100 Millionen Afrikaner, Vorder- und Südost-Asiaten vor der Tür stehen werden.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Januar 2018)

Wenn 100 Millionen Afrikaner vor der Tür stehen, dann wird die erste Lösung militärischer Natur sein.
Als designierter Soldat gefällt mir diese Aussicht nicht.


----------



## Research (19. Januar 2018)

Dafür hat die BW doch gar kein Equipment mehr das funktioniert:
MG5,
Hubschrauber zu Luft und Wasser,
Fregatten,
Eurofighter,
Transportflugzeuge....

Ich glaube es ist einfacher auzulisten was funktioniert.
BIO-Waffen haben wir keine, nur Versuchslabore zu Bekämpfung dieser.
Chemische Waffen nur das was man umfunktionieren kann. Wobei man Chlorgas so verteilen kann.
Wir könnten ein paar alte reaktoren als Strahlengürtel geziehlt schmelzen lassen, wäre gleichzeitig die Endlagerung geklärt.

Die Bundeswehr ist, auch Mann-Teschnisch nicht in der Lage so eine große Zahl an Individuen abzuwehren, siehe Krieg mit der Sowjetunion.


----------



## Taonris (19. Januar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn 100 Millionen Afrikaner vor der Tür stehen, dann wird die erste Lösung militärischer Natur sein.



Westeuropa wird die nächsten 20 Jahre nicht überleben ob dann 100 oder 200 Millionen Afrikaner kommen spielt auch keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn 100 Millionen Afrikaner vor der Tür stehen, dann wird die erste Lösung militärischer Natur sein.
> Als designierter Soldat gefällt mir diese Aussicht nicht.



Ich gehe mit 500 Millionen Flüchtlingen in den nächsten 50 Jahren wegen des Klimawandels aus.
Und die müssen nicht mal alle aus Afrika kommen. Die Niederlande wird es auch treffen, wenn der Meeresspiegel steigt. Bei denen reichen ja schon ein paar Meter.
Und das Artensterben wird noch viel mehr einschlagen -- das scheinen immer so viele zu verdrängen.
Der Mensch löscht mehr Arten auf der Erde aus als es jeder Asteroid je könnte.


----------



## Research (19. Januar 2018)

Verallgemeinerung. 
Das Ding muss nur groß genug sein.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2018)

Die ganz großen holt sich ja immer der Jupiter. 
Ohne ihn würden hier viel mehr große Brocken einschlagen und dann gäbe es sicher auch keinen Zweibeiner, der hier herumläuft und blöde Fragen über Existenzen stellt.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Januar 2018)

@re
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
Das MG5 ist z.B. noch gar nicht bei der Truppe, aber Hauptsache erstmal labern nh


----------



## Research (19. Januar 2018)

Und warum ist es noch nicht be der BW?
....
....

Richtig.
Maschinengewehr zu sperrig?: MG zwingt Bundeswehr zum Nachrusten - n-tv.de

Soldaten haben berichtet das es dem Spielzeug auch an Durchschlagskraft mangele.

Oha, und das Transportflugzeug auch nicht...

Hmm, und der neue Kreuzer der nicht schwimmt...

Habe ich wohl keine Ahnung.

Oha, habe die überhaupt noch was:
Bundeswehr fehlen Raketen fur Panzer und Kampfjets - WELT


----------



## Adi1 (19. Januar 2018)

Was willst du denn mit der Bundeswehr im Ernstfall anfangen?

Bis auf einige Spezialeinheiten ist der Rest doch völlig überflüssig,
unsere Verbündeten lachen sich doch kaputt, wenn sie "Bundeswehr hören" .

Ein Bekannter von mir ist Berufssoldat, und ist momentan in Litauen stationiert,
die beteiligten Dänen und Norweger lassen nur noch die Logistik von uns Deutschen machen


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit der Bundeswehr im Ernstfall anfangen?



Sandsäcke schleppen um Fluten zu stoppen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Januar 2018)

@re
Ja guck mal was du da schreibst, es ist noch nicht bei der Truppe. Warum ganz egal, aber du zählst es als nicht funktionierendes Ausrüstung der Truppe auf. Also ist das MG5 ein Problem des Herstellers, nicht das der Bundeswehr.
Außerdem besser so, als wie bei den Amis, dass man plötzlich in Vietnam steht und die Stirmgewehre reihenweise nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Taonris (20. Januar 2018)

Was uns in Westeuropa noch droht ist heute schon in Schweden ersichtlich dort gehen muslimische Banden mittlerweile nicht mehr nur mit Pistolen aufeinander los sondern verwenden mittlerweile auch Handgranaten. Selbst die Sozialdemokraten in Schweden haben realisiert das man diese durch Einwanderer verursachte Kriminalität nur mehr mit dem Militär bekämpfen kann. Komisch eigentlich in den westlichen Medien werden die Zustände in Schweden immer nur belächelt und die No-Go Areas als Fake News betitelt.

Schweden fur Einsatz der Armee gegen Verbrecher - news.ORF.at


----------



## RtZk (20. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe mit 500 Millionen Flüchtlingen in den nächsten 50 Jahren wegen des Klimawandels aus.
> Und die müssen nicht mal alle aus Afrika kommen. Die Niederlande wird es auch treffen, wenn der Meeresspiegel steigt. Bei denen reichen ja schon ein paar Meter.
> Und das Artensterben wird noch viel mehr einschlagen -- das scheinen immer so viele zu verdrängen.
> Der Mensch löscht mehr Arten auf der Erde aus als es jeder Asteroid je könnte.



Der Mensch löscht mehr Arten aus als es ein Asteroid je könnte?  Was denkst du was passiert, wenn diese Schönheit auf Kollisionskurs geht? (4) Vesta – Wikipedia 
Abgesehen davon gibt es erwiesenermaßen alle 27 Millionen Jahre ein Massenaussterben auf der Erde, Grund dafür könnte der hypothetische Nemisis sein. 

Mit Militär könnte und ich denke auch wird man solche Masseneinwanderungen verhindern, da sie andernfalls unsere Existenz gefährden werden, daher unterstützen ich solch ein Vorgehen auf alle Fälle.
Die Bundeswehr mag zwar momentan in einem schlechten Zustand sein, aber mithilfe unserer Wirtschaftskraft wäre es möglich sie in wenigen Monaten wieder schlagkräftig zu machen, für die die es nicht glauben, vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg konnte Deutschland mit einer in Relation zu Heute (auch inflationsbereinigt) bedeutend schlechteren Wirtschaftsleistung innerhalb weniger Monate die Wehrmacht zur schlagkräftigsten Armee der Welt ausbauen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (20. Januar 2018)

Ich wäre ja dafür, solche Zustände vorher zu verhindern.


----------



## RtZk (20. Januar 2018)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja dafür, solche Zustände vorher zu verhindern.



Das ist aber nicht möglich, bisher hat uns die Geschichte gezeigt, dass die Afrikaner es schlicht nicht auf die Reihe kriegen, egal wie viele Billionen wir in Afrika reinstecken würden.
Denn nicht ganz Afrika ist unfruchtbar und Wüste, in einem großen Teil könnte man problemlos leben, nur sind die Länder die dort liegen trotz allem Bitterarm, dies hat auch nichts mit der Kolonialzeit zu tun, diese hat sie eher um Jahrhunderte nach vorne gebracht.

@Adi1, die Truppen in Litauen sind sowieso nichts als ein Beruhigungsmittel für die Bevölkerung, oder was denkst du könnten die paar 1000 Soldaten denn in Falle eines russischen Angriffes ausrichten? Bei der letzten großen russischen Übungen waren über 100.000 Soldaten im Einsatz und es wäre nicht die erste Übung in der Geschichte gewesen, die als Tarnung für einen Angriff gedient hat und ich bezweifle doch stark, dass die USA sich selbst für Litauen geopfert hätten (Atomwaffen).


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2018)

Soso, Ausbeutung durch fremde Eroberer bringt einen Kontinent also nach vorne.

Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## RtZk (20. Januar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Soso, Ausbeutung durch fremde Eroberer bringt einen Kontinent also nach vorne.
> 
> Wieder was gelernt.



Technologie die sie niemals sonst in die Hände bekommen haben?  Struktur in allem? 
Manche Völker kannten vor der Kolonialisierung noch nicht einmal das Rad!
Sie hätten nach dem Ende der Kolonialisierung so viel aus sich machen können, aber haben es nie geschafft, kannst du auch gerne mal mit Japan vergleichen, dass eine enorm schnelle Modernisierung nach der Ankunft der Schwarzen Schiffe durch lebt hat und wo steht Japan heute? 3. Reichstes Land der Erde.

Edit: Man kann den Grund wie ich gerade bemerkt habe sehr gut mit einem Wort beschreiben: Mentalität ,und an nichts anderem liegt es.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Januar 2018)

Du verdrehst das was er gesagt hat. Er hat nur gesagt, dass die aktuelle Lage nicht an der Kolonialzeit liegt.
Ich würde sagen, dass diese Aussage nicht stimmt. Was aber wahr ist, dass Afrika bis zur Kolonialzeit noch weiter zurück hing als jetzt. Und alleine haben sie vorher im großen und ganzen auch nichts erreicht wenn man sie mit China, Japan und den Hochkulturen Amerikas vergleicht.
Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen im Norden von Afrika.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2018)

Es gibt einen Grund, warum man diese Länder "Entwicklungsländer" nennt.
Man sollte sich in die Entwicklung anderer Völker nicht einmischen und wenn, dann bitte ohne sie auszubeuten.

Der Imperialismus der Europäer brachte das Rassendenken hervor, weil man damals die unterentwickelten afrikanischen Völker "beherrschen" wollte. Was daraus geworden ist, kann man heute noch gut im Kongo, Somalia, Uganda oder Westafrika sehen.


----------



## ARCdefender (20. Januar 2018)

Das knallt bald so hier in Europa, ich bin mir sehr sehr sicher das bald ein Krieg Nato / Russland hier ausbrechen wird, ganz im Interesse der Pleitegeier USA.
Dann brauchen wir hier so keine Bundesregierung mehr und auch Menschen aus anderen Kontinenten sind dann nicht mehr das Problem.


----------



## RtZk (20. Januar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Grund, warum man diese Länder "Entwicklungsländer" nennt.
> Man sollte sich in die Entwicklung anderer Völker nicht einmischen und wenn, dann bitte ohne sie auszubeuten.
> 
> Der Imperialismus der Europäer brachte das Rassendenken hervor, weil man damals die unterentwickelten afrikanischen Völker "beherrschen" wollte. Was daraus geworden ist, kann man heute noch gut im Kongo, Somalia, Uganda oder Westafrika sehen.



Dein Denken ist ziemlich naiv. Ein Rassendenken gibt es schon seit Menschen gedenken. 
Du lebst ziemlich nach dem Motto "Europa ist an allem Übel der Welt schuld". 
Was hat das Ausbeuten mit der heutigen Situation zu tun? Gar nichts, für das "Ausbeuten" (die meisten afrikanischen Länder haben nichts eingebracht und waren nur Prestige Objekte) haben sie viel bekommen, auch, wenn du das nicht sehen willst. 
Die Afrikaner sind an ihrer heutigen Situation ganz alleine selbst schuld, sie sind Korrupt, einfallslos (keine wichtige Erfindung kam aus Afrika, ausgenommen ein paar heute unbedeutender Dinge aus der Blütezeit Ägyptens), haben eine furchtbare Mentalität (auch einer der Gründe warum fast alles in Asien produziert wird, obwohl in Afrika die Arbeitskräfte billiger wären), sie sind selbst extrem rassistisch (Völkermorde en masse), führen sehr viele Kriege und es gibt quasi keine wirklichen Demokratien, da sie nur von Diktator zu Diktator wandern. 
Dies alles sind Fakten. 
Aber rede es dir ruhig gut.

@ArcDefender, Pleitegeier  , passt wirklich gut, es ist absolut nicht mehr normal wie die USA über ihren Verhältnissen schon seit Jahren lebt und Jahr für Jahr gehen sie pleite.


----------



## ARCdefender (20. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> @ArcDefender, Pleitegeier  , passt wirklich gut, es ist absolut nicht mehr normal wie die USA über ihren Verhältnissen schon seit Jahren lebt und Jahr für Jahr gehen sie pleite.



Dem könnte man ganz einfach entgegenwirken wenn man mal weniger Geld für Waffen, Militärs in allen Herrenländern ausgeben würde und dieses eingesperrte Geld mal in die Infrastruktur und Sozialwirtschaft im eigenem Land investieren würden.
Aber dann könnten die USA ja nicht mehr Weltpolizei spielen und überall ihren Imperialismus ausleben, der sich nur mit Androhung von Gewalt halten lässt.
Darum kann ich auch nicht verstehen warum hier so viele Politiker den Bückling vor diesem Land machen, viele der heutigen Probleme die Europa und Deutschland hat sind von eben diesem Land gemacht.
Aber was will man machen, wenn man sich dem widersetzt wird man als Feind angesehen und angegriffen, notfalls mit militärischer Gewalt.
Trump nächster Clou ist ja vom neuen Haushaltsgeld die mauer zu Mexico und neue Mini-Nukes zu bauen, die dann vornehmlich hier in Europa "Deutschland" gen Russland zeigen.
Wenn sich da unsere Politiker querstellen, was denkst Du wie lange es dauern würde bis die USA uns zeigen das der 2+4 Vertrag nichts wert ist 

Egal wer hier nun Bundesregierung werden wird, ob Groko, Minderheitsregierung oder vielleicht doch Neuwahlen, es wird sich nichts ändern und es wird sehr bald Knallen.
Die schönen friedlichen Jahre sind vorbei, findet euch schon mal damit ab und hofft das nicht noch die schlimmsten aller Waffen zum Einsatz kommen.
Steven Hawking sagte vor Kurzem, Er gebe der Menschheit noch maximal 100 Jahre, ich sage ich gebe uns nicht mal mehr 10.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du lebst ziemlich nach dem Motto "Europa ist an allem Übel der Welt schuld".


Oha, ich bin nicht deiner Auffassung, also werde ich jetzt wieder in irgend' eine linke Schublade gesteckt.
Mal wieder typisch Internet.
Du glaubst also zu wissen, was ich denke oder wie ich lebe? Anhand von ein paar Forenposts?
Also gut, was hatte ich heute zum Frühstück?



RtZk schrieb:


> Was hat das Ausbeuten mit der heutigen Situation zu tun? Gar nichts, für das "Ausbeuten" (die meisten afrikanischen Länder haben nichts eingebracht und waren nur Prestige Objekte) haben sie viel bekommen, auch, wenn du das nicht sehen willst.


Tja, da geht mal wieder Kurzsichtigkeit und Unwissenheit Hand in Hand.
Frag' mal die Kongolonesen, was die von den Belgiern "bekommen" haben.


RtZk schrieb:


> Die Afrikaner sind an ihrer heutigen Situation ganz alleine selbst schuld,


Jop, die dortigen Bauern und Fischer sind schuld, wenn die Europäer und Amerikaner mit ihren subventioniertem Milchpulver, landwirtschaftlichen Erzeugnissen, Hähnchenkeulen und sonstigem Überfluss den dortigen Binnenmarkt kaputt machen.


RtZk schrieb:


> sie sind Korrupt, einfallslos (keine wichtige Erfindung kam aus Afrika,ausgenommen ein paar heute unbedeutender Dinge aus der Blütezeit Ägyptens)


Nein, nur das Papyrus Rhind, die ersten Zahnbürsten, die ersten Verhütungsmittel und die zahlreichen, wichtigen Erkenntnisse in Architektur und Medizin, bei letzterem insbesondere im Bereich der Orthopädie. Aber ja völlig unwichtig, das stimmt schon.


RtZk schrieb:


> haben eine furchtbare Mentalität (auch einer der Gründe warum fast alles in Asien produziert wird, obwohl in Afrika die Arbeitskräfte billiger wären), sie sind selbst extrem rassistisch (Völkermorde en masse), führen sehr viele Kriege und es gibt quasi keine wirklichen Demokratien, da sie nur von Diktator zu Diktator wandern.
> Dies alles sind Fakten.


Weißt du Fakten sind auch, dass jene "Mentalität" wie du sie nennst von der Autokratie der Kolonialmächte herrührt oder dass der Westen und Osten massenhaft Waffen und Geld in die falschen Hände exportiert.
Die Milliarden an eigentlich gut gemeinten Spendengeldern landen bei den Warlords und korrupten Staatsdienern, die sich von selbigen wiederum besagte Waffen kaufen. 
Glaubst du etwa, der durchschnittliche afrikanische Bewohner sucht sich Korruption bewusst raus und lebt absichtlich in Armut? 
Die besten Universitäten in Afrika sind überwiegen im Süden angesiedelt und sehr teuer, das können sich nur die Betuchten leisten.
Die ärmeren Bürger des Kontinents haben ein massives Bildungsproblem, weil Geld und Mittel für Schulen fehlen. Die Afrikaner sind nicht "dumm" oder "einfallslos", es mangelt ihnen schlicht an Möglichkeiten. 
Am Status Quo sind jene korrupte Machthaber die Hauptschuldigen, die ihrem eigenen Volk diese Möglichkeiten verwehren.
Aber der Westen (und Osten, in Form von China und Russland) tragen auch an der heutigen Situation eine Mitschuld, auch weil diese Länder weiterhin ausgebeutet werden.


RtZk schrieb:


> Aber rede es dir ruhig gut.


Hier mal eine schöne Lektüre zum lesen:
Auswirkungen der Kolonialherrschaft auf politische Systeme in Afrika – LernWerkstatt Geschichte
Wenn du also ernsthaft glaubst, ich rede mir das aus irgend' einer, von dir mir unterstellten Lebenseinstellung ein, liegst du gewaltig falsch.
Ob dies dagegen in deinen Horizont passt, bleibt dir überlassen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du lebst ziemlich nach dem Motto "Europa ist an allem Übel der Welt schuld".



Absolut.
Europa hat willkürlich Grenzen gezogen.
Europa hat ganze Völker ausgerottet.
Europa hat Landstriche monokultisiert.
Durch den Imperialismus Europas hat man den Wohlstand, in dem man lebt, aufgebaut. Durch Ausbeutung anderer Völker hat man den Reichtum angehäuft.


----------



## RtZk (20. Januar 2018)

Ich geb’s auf, es ist immer das Gleiche mit Leuten aus dem Linken oder Rechten Lager kann man einfach nicht mit diskutieren, da nichts als Ideologie zählt und Argumente ignoriert werden.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2018)

Du bist es doch, der hier Argumente völlig ignoriert, nicht gerade mit seinem Fachwissen zu Buche schlägt und noch dazu andere völlig unbedarft in Schubladen steckt.

Anderer Meinung sein, o.K.
Aber was einfach gar nicht geht, sind Leute, die man im Prinzip überhaupt nicht kennt, zwanghaft in irgendwelche politischen Lager verorten oder meinen, deren Lebenseinstellung zu kennen.


----------



## Research (20. Januar 2018)

Hmm, Indien und China standen auch nicht besser da. Korea, Japan, teilweise massiv unterdrückt und geplündert.
Stehen heute gleichauf in vielen, wenn nicht mehr Bereichen.
Hier, kurz erklärt:
The bongo can't grow anything in the congo - 9GAG
"Whites deserve to be hacked and killed like Jews"  - NEWS & ANALYSIS | Politicsweb
South Africa farm murders: Jacob Zuma calls for white land to be confiscated

Vor der Kolonialherrschafft war Sklaverei und Stammesmord normal.

Was nicht heißt das wir es besser gemacht haben.
Eigenes  Bestreben nach Verbesserund bei der breiten Masse scheint zu fehlen.

Schwedistan ist da eine schöne Studie für die Zukunft.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Januar 2018)

Europa ist auch am asiatischen Rassimus schuld, oder?

Afrika geht wegen billiger Importware zugrunde, richtig?
Dann sollte Deutschland aufhoeren billige Ware zu importieren, damit der Binnenmarkt gestaerkt wird?
Oder ist das wieder komplett was anderes?

Und *Research*, um es vorwegzugreifen, was sind das denn bitte fuer unserioese Quellen?!

Das Kleingedruckte: in diesem post koennten Spuren von Sarkasmus enthalten sein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich geb’s auf, es ist immer das Gleiche mit Leuten aus dem Linken oder Rechten Lager kann man einfach nicht mit diskutieren, da nichts als Ideologie zählt und Argumente ignoriert werden.



Wer ausschließlich eigene Behauptungen als "Argumente" akzeptiert und alles andere ignoriert, der kann mit niemandem diskutieren.
Und sollte sich fragen, was er in einem "Diskussionsforum" sonst macht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Januar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Das knallt bald so hier in Europa, ich bin mir sehr sehr sicher das bald ein Krieg Nato / Russland hier ausbrechen wird, ganz im Interesse der Pleitegeier USA.
> Dann brauchen wir hier so keine Bundesregierung mehr und auch Menschen aus anderen Kontinenten sind dann nicht mehr das Problem.



Genau, weil der dritte Weltkrieg wird das Problem der USA (Überschuldung) lösen, wegen ähhh Logik und so, gell?

Ach, sollte es nicht schon spätestens zu Weihnachten groß knallen? Ist wohl nichts drauß geworden, was?



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich geb’s auf, es ist immer das Gleiche mit Leuten aus dem Linken oder Rechten Lager kann man einfach nicht mit diskutieren, da nichts als Ideologie zählt und Argumente ignoriert werden.



Manche Leute wollen sich halt für alles Übel auf der Welt schuldig fühlen. Lustigerweise haben einige der Leute, die über Ausbeutung und dergleichen klagen, in ihrer Signatur die neuste Technik. 

Realsatire vom feinsten


----------



## Taonris (20. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Absolut.
> Europa hat willkürlich Grenzen gezogen.
> Europa hat ganze Völker ausgerottet.
> Europa hat Landstriche monokultisiert.
> Durch den Imperialismus Europas hat man den Wohlstand, in dem man lebt, aufgebaut. Durch Ausbeutung anderer Völker hat man den Reichtum angehäuft.



Völkermorde gab es überall auf der Welt auch ohne europäische Beteiligung (Armenien, Ruanda, Indonesien) . Kein Volk auf diesem Planeten blieb in der Geschichte schuldlos, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich geb’s auf, es ist immer das Gleiche mit Leuten aus dem Linken oder Rechten Lager kann man einfach nicht mit diskutieren, da nichts als Ideologie zählt und Argumente ignoriert werden.



Ich verstehe die Neoliberalen nicht, dass die nicht einsehen können, dass der Reichtum der einen die Armut der anderen ist.



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Völkermorde gab es überall auf der Welt auch ohne europäische Beteiligung (Armenien, Ruanda, Indonesien) . Kein Volk auf diesem Planeten blieb in der Geschichte schuldlos, ganz im Gegenteil.



Richtig, aber die Afrikaner sind nicht nach Amerika gegangen und haben die Inkas ausgelöscht.
Und die Amerikanischen Ureinwohner sind nicht nach Asien gegangen und haben Indien ausgebeutet.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Januar 2018)

Europa hat nicht willkürlich Grenzen gezogen, das war eine sehr kluge Entscheidung Bismarcks dazu aufzurufen um den Frieden in Europa zu wahren.

Hatte Afrika eigentlich andere wirkliche Hochkulturen außer Ägypten? Ich denke eher nicht, die anderen afrikanischen Mittelmeerkulturen waren im Endeffekt ja auch nur Kolonien.

So muss man sagen, dass Afrika zu Beginn der Kolonialzeit (bis auf den Mittelmeerraum) Europa um mehrere Tausend Jahre hinterher hing.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Europa hat nicht willkürlich Grenzen gezogen, das war eine sehr kluge Entscheidung Bismarcks dazu aufzurufen um den Frieden in Europa zu wahren.



Natürlich hat Europa willkürlich Grenzen gezogen, oder denkst du echt, dass sie sich Gedanken über die afrikanischen Völker gemacht haben?
Die Europäer haben Kaninchen nach Australien geschleppt, damit sie die Tiere dort -- wie in England -- jagen können.
Was die Kaninchen am Ende in Australien angerichtet haben, ist allgemein bekannt.
Genauso die Katzen, die dort eingeschleppt wurden. Was haben die Katzen wohl gefressen? Schnelle Kaninchen oder langsame Beuteltiere?
Die Europäer sind Schuld an vielen Dingen auf dem Erdball.
Es wird also Zeit, dass sie sich mal zu der Schuld bekennen und eine Wirtschaftspolitik machen, die die Menschen im Vordergrund stellen und das Klima und den Planeten schützt.
Aber gerade die kommende Bundesregierung hat ja alles entsorgt, was dahingehend gut wäre und macht genau das, was schädlich ist.
Tolle Wurst.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Januar 2018)

Der Sinn der afrikanischen Grenzen war der Frieden in Europa. Punkt.

Ohne Europa würde die halbe Welt in der Vorantike und die andere Hälfte im Mittelalter leben.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Sinn der afrikanischen Grenzen war der Frieden in Europa. Punkt.



Ja, haben wir ja gesehen, wie super der Frieden in Europa so hielt.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Januar 2018)

Es hat funktioniert, der Krieg ist nicht wegen der Kolonien ausgebrochen. Die Kolonien waren nichtmal ansatzweise ein Grund für den Kriegsausbruch.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es hat funktioniert, der Krieg ist nicht wegen der Kolonien ausgebrochen. Die Kolonien waren nichtmal ansatzweise ein Grund für den Kriegsausbruch.



Natürlich. Denn es ging immer um Macht und Ressourcen und weil die einen weniger hatten als anderen, wurde am Ende dann Krieg geführt.
Oder glaubst du echt, nur weil irgendein Thronfolger ermordet wurde, kam es zum ersten Weltkrieg?


----------



## Sparanus (20. Januar 2018)

Es ging um Land, aber nicht irgendwo in Afrika sondern direkt um Gebiete in Europa und um schlichte Fragen der Vorherrschaft.
Rohstoffe ähm nö, Öl war damals noch nicht so wichtig, wie einen Krieg später und Kohle hatten wir selbst. Für viele andere wichtige Sachen wurden Ersatzprodukte gefunden (Haben Bosch Verfahren etc)


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2018)

Ja, Macht, sag ich doch.
Komisch. Man hätte sich ja schon damals einigen können und jeder hätte dann was vom Kuchen abbekommen, aber nein, jeder wollte das größte Stück für sich.
Da schlug die Fratze der Gier wieder zu
Ach ja, und welche Zahlen nutzen wir heute? Lateinische oder doch andere?
Mein Tipp: Leonardo Fibonacci.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Januar 2018)

Es gab halt Fragen die mussten in Machtproben geklärt werden, dass die Machtprobe so aussah nun ja lief schlecht.
Aber Europa hat ja am Ende erkannt, dass Deutschland jede andere europäische Nation alleine besiegen kann, das erklärt auch das Versagen Frankreichs im nächsten Krieg.

Worauf willst du mit den Zahlen hinaus? 
Ja kommen aus Indien, Indien war eine Hochkultur. Ich hab ja gesagt, ohne Europa wäre der Rest der Welt entweder noch vor der Antike oder im Mittelalter (technologisch gesehen). Und die Zahlen sind nun wirklich nichts aus der Neuzeit.


----------



## RtZk (20. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Neoliberalen nicht, dass die nicht einsehen können, dass der Reichtum der einen die Armut der anderen ist.



Das ist mir vollkommen bewusst, und ich nehme es billigend in Kauf. 
Auch, wenn du und viele andere es nicht zugeben, ihr seid euch selbst weit wichtiger als es euch unbekannte Menschen auf einem anderen Kontinent sind, denn andernfalls wärt ihr nicht mehr hier.



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich. Denn es ging immer um Macht und Ressourcen und weil die einen weniger hatten als anderen, wurde am Ende dann Krieg geführt.
> Oder glaubst du echt, nur weil irgendein Thronfolger ermordet wurde, kam es zum ersten Weltkrieg?



Und die nächste Verschwörungstheorie.
Es war nicht irgendein Thronfolger, dies hat letztendlich einen Einmarsch in Serbien legitimiert. Durch den Beistand den das Deutsche Kaiserreich im Falle eines russischen Eingreifens garantiert hat, hätte eigentlich sogar vermieden werden können, dass ein Weltkrieg ausbricht, da die Hoffnung da war, dass Russland nicht in den Krieg eintritt. Allgemein haben heute sehr viele Leute eine stark verschobene Ansicht über den 1. Weltkrieg, die wenig mit der Realität zu tun hat. Deutschland ist nicht schuld am 1. Weltkrieg und es war nie geplant, dass er so eskalieren würde.
Letztendlich waren die Gründe für das Eingreifen Großbritanniens und Frankreichs hauptsächlich die aufkommende Vormachtstellung Deutschlands zu beenden und ein einzelner Staat hätte es damals, wie auch im 2. Weltkrieg nicht mit Deutschland aufnehmen können.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Januar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> So muss man sagen, dass Afrika zu Beginn der Kolonialzeit (bis auf den Mittelmeerraum) Europa um mehrere Tausend Jahre hinterher hing.


Was hat den Afrikanern die Kolonialisierung der imperialistischen Europäer groß gebracht, außer Ausbeutung, Sklaverei und Unterwerfung?
Indigenen Völkern drückt man keine Technologie in die Hand, die sie nicht verstehen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ohne Europa würde die halbe Welt in der Vorantike und die andere Hälfte im Mittelalter leben.


Mal wieder jemand, der mit seinem Halbwissen "glänzt".
Die Ägypter, Sumer, Indu, Maya und Azteken hatten schon Hochkulturen, da waren die Indogermanen noch in der späten Steinzeit.
Insbesondere die Chinesen hatten schon früh eine sehr hoch entwickelte Gesellschaft, das Schwarzpulver wurde dort erfunden ebenso die erste Form des Buchdrucks, noch rund 100 Jahre vor Gutenbergs Entwicklung zur Massenproduktion.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ging um Land, aber nicht irgendwo in Afrika sondern direkt um Gebiete in Europa und um schlichte Fragen der Vorherrschaft.
> Rohstoffe ähm nö, Öl war damals noch nicht so wichtig, wie einen Krieg später und Kohle hatten wir selbst. Für viele andere wichtige Sachen wurden Ersatzprodukte gefunden (Haben Bosch Verfahren etc)


Um Ressourcen ging es ursprünglich nicht direkt, aber während des 1. Weltkriegs ist die Mesopotamien-Front entstanden, auf Rohstoffe waren die Konfliktparteien so oder so angewiesen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (20. Januar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es hat funktioniert, der Krieg ist nicht wegen der Kolonien ausgebrochen. Die Kolonien waren nichtmal ansatzweise ein Grund für den Kriegsausbruch.


Und wieso zieht man dann Grenzen in Afrika?


----------



## ARCdefender (20. Januar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau, weil der dritte Weltkrieg wird das Problem der USA (Überschuldung) lösen, wegen ähhh Logik und so, gell?


Die USA haben schon aus weitaus geringeren Grunde Kriege angezettelt. Und Ja, Russland ist wirtschaftlich ein Gegner, wenn es um Gas, Öl geht und das ist den USA ein Dorn im Auge

Dir werden deine Bemerkungen dann sehr bald im Hals stecken bleiben. Aber schlaf schön weiter in deiner Schneewittchen-Welt.
Ich wünschte ich wäre auch so gestrickt das mich das alles Null tangiert und ich durch Wolkenkuckucksheim laufe.

BT:
Es gibt massig in diesem Land, der EU und Weltweit zu tun, aber hier ist man nicht mal fähig nach fast einem viertel Jahr eine Bundesregierung auf die Beine zu stellen.
DE soll die EU anführen? 
Lächerlich!


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Januar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Die USA haben schon aus weitaus geringeren Grunde Kriege angezettelt. Und Ja, Russland ist wirtschaftlich ein Gegner, wenn es um Gas, Öl geht und das ist den USA ein Dorn im Auge



Ja, gegen Dritte Welt Länder. Aber wir reden hier von Russland. Der größten Atomstreitmacht der Welt. Es wird nicht zu einem direkten Krieg kommen, weil dann gibt es weder die USA, noch Russland mehr.

Es wird wie im kalten Krieg sein. Es gibt Stellvertreterkriege, das wars.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Dir werden deine Bemerkungen dann sehr bald im Hals stecken bleiben. Aber schlaf schön weiter in deiner Schneewittchen-Welt.
> Ich wünschte ich wäre auch so gestrickt das mich das alles Null tangiert und ich durch Wolkenkuckucksheim laufe.



Wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat...


----------



## Sparanus (21. Januar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mal wieder jemand, der mit seinem Halbwissen "glänzt".
> Die Ägypter, Sumer, Indu, Maya und Azteken hatten schon Hochkulturen, da waren die Indogermanen noch in der späten Steinzeit.
> Insbesondere die Chinesen hatten schon früh eine sehr hoch entwickelte Gesellschaft, das Schwarzpulver wurde dort erfunden ebenso die erste Form des Buchdrucks, noch rund 100 Jahre vor Gutenbergs Entwicklung zur Massenproduktion.


*******, bist du blind, taub oder beides?
Natürlich gab es andere Hochkulturen, aber die haben maximal bis zum Mittelalter mitgehalten. China ist da ein wunderbares Beispiel. Wo waren sie denn technologisch als wir da Kolonien gegründet haben haben? Im Mittelalter! 
Davon sprach ich. 
Okay auf frühe Neuzeit kann man sich einigen, aber weiter waren die noch nicht als Deutschland anfing Kolonien zu erwerben.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (21. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht War denen ja ein friedliches Miteinander wichtiger als 100 Jahre eher den Strom zu entdecken.


----------



## Research (21. Januar 2018)

Bitte was?
Jetzt auch noch Hellsehen?


----------



## Verminaard (21. Januar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was hat den Afrikanern die Kolonialisierung der  imperialistischen Europäer groß gebracht, außer Ausbeutung, Sklaverei  und Unterwerfung?
> Indigenen Völkern drückt man keine Technologie in die Hand, die sie nicht verstehen.


Spontan muss ich an diese Szene denken:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FrMFE_RZJ2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Vielleicht War denen ja ein friedliches Miteinander wichtiger als 100 Jahre eher den Strom zu entdecken.



Ach die ganzen Menschen auf dem Planeten haben ueberall zu jeder Zeit friedvoll nebeneinander und miteinander gelebt, und als sie erst Kontakt mit den Europaer hatten, fingen die an sich gegenseitig zu bekriegen?


----------



## Grestorn (21. Januar 2018)

@Saparanus: Deine Texte lesen sich als würdest Du meinen, Europäer und speziell Deutsche wären eine echte Herrenrasse. Es ist an Dir, diesen Eindruck, den man beim Lesen Deiner Beiträge bekommt, zu widerlegen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Januar 2018)

Der 10-Punkte-Ratgeber: So demaskieren Sie „Rechte“


----------



## Grestorn (21. Januar 2018)

Da kommt ja gleich jemand herbeigeeilt um Sparanus beizustehen. Wie schön.

Findest Du dann auch einen solchen Ausfall wie "*******, bist du blind, taub oder beides?" total gut, oder?


----------



## RtZk (21. Januar 2018)

Mann muss natürlich niemanden beleidigen, aber diese unglaubliche Ignoranz mancher hier ist wirklich anstrengend.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Januar 2018)

Grestorn schrieb:


> @Saparanus: Deine Texte lesen sich als würdest Du meinen, Europäer und speziell Deutsche wären eine echte Herrenrasse. Es ist an Dir, diesen Eindruck, den man beim Lesen Deiner Beiträge bekommt, zu widerlegen.



Da hat einer behauptet das Deutschland etwas weiter war als andere Laender, also ist er ein Nazi!
Los jetzt behaupte das Gegenteil, sonst bist und bleibst du ein Nazi!


Genauso liest sich dein Mist.


Ich antworte mal vorsichtshalber gleich mal mit fuer dich:
Oh der Naechste der Sparanus beistehen will, wie schoen!



Echt erbaermlich....


----------



## Sparanus (21. Januar 2018)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Vielleicht War denen ja ein friedliches Miteinander wichtiger als 100 Jahre eher den Strom zu entdecken.


Nun diese afrikanischen Stammesgesellschaften, die Azteken etc waren nun eher das Gegenteil von friedlich okay.
Außerdem natürlich ist der Westen/Europa/Mittelmeerraum an einigen Kriegen schuld, aber der gleiche Kulturkreis hat sich auch die Gedanken gemacht sowas zu verhindern. Völkerbund, UN, Rotes Kreuz das sind alles Errungenschaften des Westens. 





Grestorn schrieb:


> @Saparanus: Deine Texte lesen sich als würdest Du meinen, Europäer und speziell Deutsche wären eine echte Herrenrasse. Es ist an Dir, diesen Eindruck, den man beim Lesen Deiner Beiträge bekommt, zu widerlegen.


Herrenrasse wäre ja etwas biologisches, aber das trifft hier überhaupt nicht zu. Es geht nur um den kulturellen Einfluss unter dem man aufgewachsen ist.





RtZk schrieb:


> Mann muss natürlich niemanden beleidigen, aber diese unglaubliche Ignoranz mancher hier ist wirklich anstrengend.


Ja ich rede die ganze Zeit von der Neuzeit/Moderne und immer wieder kommt jemand an, aber in der Antike haben die so und so. Sprech ich denen ja gar nicht ab, aber wenn man als Kultur dort stehen geblieben ist.


----------



## Grestorn (21. Januar 2018)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Echt erbaermlich....



Du sagst es. Es sind immer die gleichen Typen hier im Forum, die entsprechend auffallen.

@Sparanus: Kultur als Unterschied lass ich durchaus gelten. Und dass Du Dich von biologischen Faktoren distanzierst spricht auch absolut für Dich. Leider kam das so nicht rüber. Und die Beleidigung an Two-Face hättest Du auch wirklich stecken lassen können.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Januar 2018)

Ooch, in rund 10 Jahren Forenumtrieb ist man sowas gewohnt, darauf geb' ich ehrlichgesagt nichts.

Bezeichnend dagegen finde ich nur, wie manche ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen über einen Kamm scheren und dann auch noch Wörter wie "Ignoranz" in den Mund nehmen.
Aber das ist man hier ja auch mehr als gewohnt.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja ich rede die ganze Zeit von der Neuzeit/Moderne und immer wieder kommt jemand an, aber in der Antike haben die so und so. Sprech ich denen ja gar nicht ab, aber wenn man als Kultur dort stehen geblieben ist.



Und das findest du gut?
Dass Europa afrikanische Staaten ausbeutet und ihren Müll in der Welt verteilt?
Dass Europa immer noch Waffen in Krisengebiete verkauft?
Dass Bananen, die von weit weg kommen, deutlich weniger kosten als Äpfel, die vor der Haustür wachsen?
Dass Tomaten, die praktisch nur aus Wasser bestehen, mehr kosten als Hühnerfleisch?


----------



## Sparanus (21. Januar 2018)

Für Ignoranz gibt es kein Lob.

Und wenn ich von technologischen Entwicklungen rede kann ich sehr wohl ganze Kulturen über einen Kamm scheren oder willst du behaupten, dass beim technologischen Stand der z.B. chinesischen Kultur im 19 Jahrhundert ein Chinese in der Lage gewesen wäre ohne selbst dem westlichen Einfluss zu unterliegen, z.B. die Glühbirne zu entwickeln?
Nein, denn das wäre Unsinn.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2018)

Ohne die Chinesen gäbe es kein Schießpulver.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dass Tomaten, die praktisch nur aus Wasser bestehen, weniger kosten als Hühnerfleisch?


Sollen sie denn mehr kosten als Huehnerfleisch? Wenn ja, warum?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ohne die Chinesen gäbe es kein Schießpulver.


Nur die Chinesen haben die Faehigkeit Schießpulver erfinden zu koennen?
Ist das nicht auch bisschen rassistisch?


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2018)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Nur die Chinesen haben die Faehigkeit Schießpulver erfinden zu koennen?
> Ist das nicht auch bisschen rassistisch?



Nur Amerikaner können Soziale Medien erfinden?
Verdecker Rassismus?


----------



## Leob12 (21. Januar 2018)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Sollen sie denn mehr kosten als Huehnerfleisch? Wenn ja, warum?
> 
> 
> Nur die Chinesen haben die Faehigkeit Schießpulver erfinden zu koennen?
> Ist das nicht auch bisschen rassistisch?


Aber die Chinesen hätten nie die Glühbirne erfinden können...
Das scheint dich nicht zu stören^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (21. Januar 2018)

Konnte nur die Schweiz die Kuckucksuhr erfinden?


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Konnte nur die Schweiz die Kuckucksuhr erfinden?



Die Schweizer haben das diskrete Bankenwesen erfunden.


----------



## Grestorn (21. Januar 2018)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Sollen sie denn mehr kosten als Huehnerfleisch? Wenn ja, warum?



Ich denke, Threshold hat sich verschrieben und meinte es genau anders rum. Es kann eigentlich nicht sein, dass Hühnerfleisch billiger ist als Tomaten.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Januar 2018)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Nur die Chinesen haben die Faehigkeit Schießpulver erfinden zu koennen?
> Ist das nicht auch bisschen rassistisch?


Es wurde wahrscheinlich in China erfunden, frühestens gegen kurz nach dem Jahr 1000 spätestens gegen 1200. Mist schon wieder Mittelalter.
Außerdem ist nicht bekannt wie und ob unser Schießpulver von den Chinesen beeinflusst ist.

Will es noch jemand versuchen außer Threshold?


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2018)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich denke, Threshold hat sich verschrieben und meinte es genau anders rum. Es kann eigentlich nicht sein, dass Hühnerfleisch billiger ist als Tomaten.



Genau. Ein Verdreher. Tomaten sind tatsächlich teurer als Hühnerfleisch.
Fleisch ist unfassbar günstig, was eigentlich nicht sein kann, wenn man bedenkt, was man einsetzen muss, um 1kg Fleisch zu erzeugen.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Januar 2018)

Es ist auch nicht bekannt, wie und ob "unser" Buchdruck die Chinesen damals beeinflusst hat, vermutlich gar nicht.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Januar 2018)

Wenn der Erfinder des Rades, das Rad doch nicht erfunden hätte  ...
Dann wäre die Idee einem anderen, zu einem vermutlich späteren Zeitpunkt gekommen. 

Das ist meine Einschätzung zu diesen Erfindungen und Entdeckungen.

(Wobei das Rad meines Wissens an verschiedenen Orten der Welt, unabhängig voneinander und in ca.  der selben  Zeit erfunden wurde)


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Schweizer haben das diskrete Bankenwesen erfunden.



Ich dachte Ricola


Bundestagswahl Themen?


----------



## azzih (21. Januar 2018)

was diskutiert ihr hier eigentlich Schwachsinniges?


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> (Wobei das Rad meines Wissens an verschiedenen Orten der Welt, unabhängig voneinander und in ca.  der selben  Zeit erfunden wurde)



Das ist sowieso eher anzunehmen, dass es nie eine einzelne Person ist, sondern an unterschiedlichen Orten zur annähernd gleichen Zeit entwickelt wurde.
Niemand steht morgens auf und hat plötzlich ein Rad gebaut. Das dauert teilweise sicher auch über Generationen, bis irgendwas so weit entwickelt wurde, dass es einen guten Nutzen hat und dann wird es immer noch weiter entwickelt.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bundestagswahl Themen?



Die ist seit Monaten vorbei und es gibt immer noch keine neue Regierung.
Und wenn ich schaue, was da alles in den Sondierungen flöten gegangen ist, frage ich mich ernsthaft, was die neue Koalition denn machen will?
Alle wichtigen Themen wurden entsorgt und die Union hat ja noch nie wichtige Themen gehabt.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Januar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es ist auch nicht bekannt, wie und ob "unser" Buchdruck die Chinesen damals beeinflusst hat, vermutlich gar nicht.


Nicht die ursprüngliche Form, aber haben die Chinesen diese Entwicklung des Spätmittelalters/frühe Neuzeit geschafft so zu verbessern, dass ein Pressewesen wie in Europa möglich wurde?
Nein, nicht ohne westliche Technologie.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Januar 2018)

Wer warum und was erfunden hat und welchen Einfluss es auf die spätere Weltgeschichte hatte ist auch stark mit den damals bekannten Ressourcen verknüfpt.
Die Griechen und Römer z.B. verwendeten hunderte Jahre lang Waffen aus Bronze, als die Germanen mit ihren Stahlschwertern draufgehauen haben, war aber erst mal Feierabend.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die ist seit Monaten vorbei und es gibt immer noch keine neue Regierung.
> Und wenn ich schaue, was da alles in den Sondierungen flöten gegangen ist, frage ich mich ernsthaft, was die neue Koalition denn machen will?
> Alle wichtigen Themen wurden entsorgt und die Union hat ja noch nie wichtige Themen gehabt.




Also bleibt Thema Pflege   so wie  es ist?
(allgemein Gesundheit und Soziales)
YouTube


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer warum und was erfunden hat und welchen Einfluss es auf die spätere Weltgeschichte hatte ist auch stark mit den damals bekannten Ressourcen verknüfpt.
> Die Griechen und Römer z.B. verwendeten hunderte Jahre lang Waffen aus Bronze, als die Germanen mit ihren Stahlschwertern draufgehauen haben, war aber erst mal Feierabend.



Die Griechen und Römer haben den Mittelmeerraum abgeholzt.
Nachhaltigkeit? Fehlanzeige.


----------



## beren2707 (21. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Thread mangels Interesse der Diskutanten am Thema geschlossen.

MfG
beren2707


----------

